# 6 DPO...& ...POAS until positive!



## barbikins

A BFN of course ;) LOL....I have another 4 days before I should be able to get a positive from a FRER...but I plan on testing every morning until AF arrives which should be the 24th! 
Anyone else POAS until bfp to keep me company?! :)


----------



## Achelois

Hi I am 8dpo today - due AF on 23rd!

Im with you - have ordered 50 pg tests off the internet and praying they are at home when I get there tonight!

Got any symptoms? Good luck xxx


----------



## hope4bump

im with you. 7dpo today, started testing at 1dpo. hahahaha. (only because i am a serious POAS addict) ;-)


----------



## MrsWhite

ME! I'm 5dpo and started two days ago. Of course bfn. But I got my first bfp at 8dpo with my first so why not? I want to see exactly how soon I can get a bfp:)


----------



## Kellysmom

I'll play! I ordered a bunch of 10 miu tests two months ago, and I HATE them with a passion so I'm gonna try to use as many of them as possible. I just think it's a waste of money to just throw them away. I started yesterday afternoon, 6-7 dpo. Good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies! Fun to see you're all on board LOL
Well OK technically I started on Saturday...4dpo but I messed up testing my O so I just started testing on the weekend because I COULD! :)
Anyway - some days like this - I see the negative but then I don't believe it that I want to buy every test at the store to see what it has to say. I hate the waiting....so frustrating!
I'm going to start posting my tests starting tomorrow! I encourage you ladies to do so too until we get our BFP this month!!!! POSITIVE THINKING!


----------



## bbear690

Can I join too xx will take a pic of my test in the morning, I have 8 to use :)


----------



## MollyMalone

I'm 6DPO as well. Wish I could POAS!! I decided not to buy anymore tests and just relax. Didn't work so I've ordered some online just now :haha:, the only thing is I've realised it could be delivered from the 20th til the 26th and I'm going away on the 22nd for 11 days!! :dohh:
It better get here on the 20th which is friday.

I do have LOADS of ovulations tests though.


----------



## mommapowers32

I'll join ya! I 've been testing since 4dpo bc of sore bb and Im a poas addict also lol 

my 8dpo hpt
https://i43.tinypic.com/33jol8g.jpg

does anyone still take opks after u O?? I am and they are almost bfp again which is a good sign (got bfp opk before hpt with DS)


----------



## rrApril2012

barbikins said:


> A BFN of course ;) LOL....I have another 4 days before I should be able to get a positive from a FRER...but I plan on testing every morning until AF arrives which should be the 24th!
> Anyone else POAS until bfp to keep me company?! :)

I am 4days dpo. feel bad lower back pain. anyone experienced this early. Please share


----------



## MollyMalone

mommapowers32 said:


> I'll join ya! I 've been testing since 4dpo bc of sore bb and Im a poas addict also lol
> 
> my 8dpo hpt
> https://i43.tinypic.com/33jol8g.jpg
> 
> does anyone still take opks after u O?? I am and they are almost bfp again which is a good sign (got bfp opk before hpt with DS)

Is that a hpt????? If it is that is a BFP!:happydance:


----------



## mommapowers32

yes maam it is!! My opks are a lot more clear no guessing lol


----------



## mommapowers32

oh and thanks!! I am hoping it gets darker!!


----------



## aanch

Me too ... 6 DPO .. AF due on 24th.. My first 2WW so not sure when to start testing ? Isnt it normal to wait until AF date ? Crossing Fingers .... !! I ll post my results as i test them.


----------



## mommapowers32

Aanch - yes but we are crazy and think that we can get a :bfp: sooner :winkwink:


----------



## barbikins

bbear690 said:


> Can I join too xx will take a pic of my test in the morning, I have 8 to use :)

Yes, the more the merrier! We can all be POAS addicts & none of us will think you're crazy ;) I'll post after tomorrow morning's test! I forgot my cell phone at home to take a photo of my test this morning at work. Boo.




Achelois said:


> Hi I am 8dpo today - due AF on 23rd!
> 
> Im with you - have ordered 50 pg tests off the internet and praying they are at home when I get there tonight!
> 
> Got any symptoms? Good luck xxx

I don't have any symptoms per se. I've actually haven't paid much attention to symptoms. I learned with my last pregnancy that I didn't have any symptoms until 1 week after I got my bfp! The only thing 'odd' is today & 2 days ago I got gelatin like globs of CM....weird.You??



MollyMalone said:


> I'm 6DPO as well. Wish I could POAS!! I decided not to buy anymore tests and just relax. Didn't work so I've ordered some online just now :haha:, the only thing is I've realised it could be delivered from the 20th til the 26th and I'm going away on the 22nd for 11 days!! :dohh:
> It better get here on the 20th which is friday.
> 
> I do have LOADS of ovulations tests though.

I had the same idea but I said screw it & even bought more tests! I only panic when I think about how many tests I have left & if I'll make it to the end of my cycle! :haha:




mommapowers32 said:


> Aanch - yes but we are crazy and think that we can get a :bfp: sooner :winkwink:

:haha: Yep. I'm crazy. I'd never tell my hubby or friends what I really do :)


----------



## barbikins

aanch said:


> Me too ... 6 DPO .. AF due on 24th.. My first 2WW so not sure when to start testing ? Isnt it normal to wait until AF date ? Crossing Fingers .... !! I ll post my results as i test them.

It is 'advised' to wait until you missed AF but most of us if not all of us start testing as soon as possible! So I'd say if you want to jump the bandwagon, you should start after 6dpo....because of implantation, there is no chance of getting a bfp before this unless you O'd earlier but because we're all test crazy, we do it anyway.:haha:


----------



## hope4bump

barbikins said:


> aanch said:
> 
> 
> Me too ... 6 DPO .. AF due on 24th.. My first 2WW so not sure when to start testing ? Isnt it normal to wait until AF date ? Crossing Fingers .... !! I ll post my results as i test them.
> 
> It is 'advised' to wait until you missed AF but most of us if not all of us start testing as soon as possible! So I'd say if you want to jump the bandwagon, you should start after 6dpo....because of implantation, there is no chance of getting a bfp before this unless you O'd earlier but because we're all test crazy, we do it anyway.:haha:Click to expand...

Lol...crazy? Yes :) but loving every minute of it :haha:


----------



## MrsEv

Hi ladies!!

I'm new to the site, TTC #2 with PCOS, but decided to try take it a little easier this time round, so I'm not temping (yet), and only doing OPKs a little. But I have a cupboard full of Internet Cheapies HPTs!!! So am going to start testing Thursday (a week before AF is due!) Not sure how may DPOs! Hope there is lots of Baby Dust flying around on this thread!!!


----------



## barbikins

MollyMalone said:


> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> I'll join ya! I 've been testing since 4dpo bc of sore bb and Im a poas addict also lol
> 
> my 8dpo hpt
> https://i43.tinypic.com/33jol8g.jpg
> 
> does anyone still take opks after u O?? I am and they are almost bfp again which is a good sign (got bfp opk before hpt with DS)
> 
> Is that a hpt????? If it is that is a BFP!:happydance:Click to expand...

I think I see a faint some thing???


----------



## mommapowers32

Tee Hee I love you ladies already!!! 

MrsEv - GL!!! I have endo I know that they are different but I wish you all the best!! 

LADIES :hugs: and I hope we all get our :bfp: 's soon!!


----------



## barbikins

So here is my test today - 6dpo. stark WHITE.
 



Attached Files:







Photo1.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 187


----------



## brooke1993

:dust: :dust: :dust:
FX you get a BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Thank you!!!! xo


----------



## mommapowers32

Are my eyes playing trick or is there something there?? lol maybe wishful thinking??


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> Are my eyes playing trick or is there something there?? lol maybe wishful thinking??

You know I thought that a few times but I think I just have line eye!
I'm pretty sure its stark white. I plan to test with an ultra-sensitive tomorrow with fmu see what happens!


----------



## mommapowers32

GL Fx for you! Tomorrow is dpo 9 for me I am hoping to SEE something vs. squinting ...


----------



## cola1016

I just tested...AGAIN probably 11-13 dpo and BFN!!!!!!!! I wasted a clear blue digi considering I didn't hold my pee tonight, just went for it....blah what a drag lol. Don't know if I want to test in the morning the day before AF is due...should I or shouldn't I...2 tests left.


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> Are my eyes playing trick or is there something there?? lol maybe wishful thinking??

I tweaked the test and there is a line but it's thin so I am thinking evap. I will post it tomorrow alone with fmu test


----------



## barbikins

cola1016 said:


> I just tested...AGAIN probably 11-13 dpo and BFN!!!!!!!! I wasted a clear blue digi considering I didn't hold my pee tonight, just went for it....blah what a drag lol. Don't know if I want to test in the morning the day before AF is due...should I or shouldn't I...2 tests left.

Hmmm day before AF it would probably have tested positive if you were pregnant. I'd say hold off to see if AF show tomorrow. If not then definitely test. Good luck! xo


----------



## mommapowers32

Some women dont get their :bfp: till after AF was due. My BFF was 9 days late for af before her bfp and her symptoms was late cycle and burning nipples (i made her take the test because once she got bfn on her af due date and 3 days before i told her to buy the test she didnt think she was, now that bean is a3 yo girl


----------



## mommapowers32

I am craving Watermelon and smelling onions??? lol weird


----------



## hope4bump

barbikins said:


> So here is my test today - 6dpo. stark WHITE.

Mmhhhh, seems to me as if there's a very faint line?! Also, I'm 8dpo today, whiter than white test...

EDIT: sorry, didn't see the replies, was too excited about the line and just blurted it all out ;-) x


----------



## MollyMalone

So jealous!! I'm dying to feed my POAS addiction, and ovulation tests just dont quite do it at the moment hahaha :(


----------



## barbikins

hope4bump said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> So here is my test today - 6dpo. stark WHITE.
> 
> Mmhhhh, seems to me as if there's a very faint line?! Also, I'm 8dpo today, whiter than white test...
> 
> EDIT: sorry, didn't see the replies, was too excited about the line and just blurted it all out ;-) x[/QU
> 
> I've decided not to post my tweaked stick. Figured if you cant see it in real life, it's not there! And yes, both tests seem to have a thin evap line....I'm posting today's tests shortly!Click to expand...


----------



## barbikins

I've got FMU & SMU

They look BFN to me but as they are wet I keep thinking I see some shadow of a line...but its not pink...what do you ladies think? I know its still quite early.
 



Attached Files:







FMU_7dpo.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 224









7dpo SMU.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 237


----------



## mommapowers32

Well I'm 9 dpo opk Almost bfp will ne tomorrow but :bfn: on hpt ....barbkins i see something on both . I'll post my test in a min


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> Well I'm 9 dpo opk Almost bfp will ne tomorrow but :bfn: on hpt ....barbkins i see something on both . I'll post my test in a min

I understand that in the Luthel phase, your LH hormones rise & fall often so its not relyable to use an OPK. At the same time, I know it darkes when you get a BFP! I hope it works for you! As for the cravings & smell of onions...weird! You sure there isnt any onions around? LOL

And you really do see faint lines on mine? I know mine are not pink but I believe I see shadows. And last time I got a bfp (ended in a chemical) they started out as shadow lines for two days before turning pink. 
I'm so tempted to buy a FRER because they're apparently more senistive than the IC's.


----------



## mommapowers32

I may have line eyes going.... sigh! FRER can be depending on which one you buy one is 12.5 miu and the other is 25miu so loook it up first... Im thining about going to buy one too... Just to get a peace of mind


----------



## barbikins

OK so I went a little crazy. Decided to get three different brands! LOL
Oh boy....anyway, I dont trust the blue ones as much. They usually always have an evap & I dont think I see anything on the FRER....I have one left for later on this week.]

*sigh* I am so impatient.
 



Attached Files:







Photo1(1).jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 258









Photo1(2).jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 227









Photo1.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 202


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/Snapbucket/162B5ED2.jpg


top is 7dpo and bottom is 8dpo which is today :-\


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> OK so I went a little crazy. Decided to get three different brands! LOL
> Oh boy....anyway, I dont trust the blue ones as much. They usually always have an evap & I dont think I see anything on the FRER....I have one left for later on this week.]
> 
> *sigh* I am so impatient.

Aw I dont see anything either love.... sorry still not out till the red river flows ... Mine are all looking bfn Im sad...


----------



## mommapowers32

TrueBlueBABY said:


> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/Snapbucket/162B5ED2.jpg
> 
> 
> top is 7dpo and bottom is 8dpo which is today :-\

I see something on both of those test!! KEEP TESTING!! Fx for you!!:happydance:


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> OK so I went a little crazy. Decided to get three different brands! LOL
> Oh boy....anyway, I dont trust the blue ones as much. They usually always have an evap & I dont think I see anything on the FRER....I have one left for later on this week.]
> 
> *sigh* I am so impatient.
> 
> Aw I dont see anything either love.... sorry still not out till the red river flows ... Mine are all looking bfn Im sad...Click to expand...

Oh yeah I'm not concerned yet....7dpo is VERY early. I shouldnt expect to see anything until the end of the week earliest. maybe Thursday/Friday? Still fun 
Or stressful...haven't decided yet lol.


----------



## barbikins

TrueBlueBABY said:


> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/Snapbucket/162B5ED2.jpg
> 
> 
> top is 7dpo and bottom is 8dpo which is today :-\

This would look like a start of a bfp to me. At the same time, they look like evap lines too....hmmm....keep testing!


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> OK so I went a little crazy. Decided to get three different brands! LOL
> Oh boy....anyway, I dont trust the blue ones as much. They usually always have an evap & I dont think I see anything on the FRER....I have one left for later on this week.]
> 
> *sigh* I am so impatient.
> 
> Aw I dont see anything either love.... sorry still not out till the red river flows ... Mine are all looking bfn Im sad...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah I'm not concerned yet....7dpo is VERY early. I shouldnt expect to see anything until the end of the week earliest. maybe Thursday/Friday? Still fun
> Or stressful...haven't decided yet lol.Click to expand...


Yeah same here!! Hurry up and wait game :blush: lol Im hoping 10 dpo will pop for me like it did with DS ... GL :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

I just took another IC test & I keep seeing that damn shadow line!!!!
Must be an evap. *shrugs*


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

barbikins said:


> I just took another IC test & I keep seeing that damn shadow line!!!!
> Must be an evap. *shrugs*


What are the chances of them being all evap lines?! C'mon.....


----------



## cola1016

I took a CB Digi this AM with FMU and it was a big FAT NEGATIVE!!!!!! GRRRRRR AF is due either tomorrow or Thursday...so agitated :(


----------



## mommapowers32

they could turn pink in a couple days!!!


----------



## hope4bump

TrueBlueBABY said:


> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/Snapbucket/162B5ED2.jpg
> 
> 
> top is 7dpo and bottom is 8dpo which is today :-\

:thumbup: looking good to me. Fx'd...do you temp?


----------



## barbikins

TrueBlueBABY said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I just took another IC test & I keep seeing that damn shadow line!!!!
> Must be an evap. *shrugs*
> 
> 
> What are the chances of them being all evap lines?! C'mon.....Click to expand...

HAHAHA maybe...I mean they ARE IC's!
I did a silly thing. I went put my sunglasses on & looked at the test in the sun & I can see a second line that is so incredibly faint! I guess I can only hope for tomorrow morning to see a change?? I'm so frustrated lol


----------



## Kellysmom

Wow.... I leave for a day and this thread gets blown up!! I see so many lines, and together with my own, it's so hard to tell if they're real or not. I bought the 10 miu ones two months ago and saw lines on every single test I took... almost 20 in total! I realized that the antibody strip becomes very obvious when wet, and it isn't until hours later when the line disappears that you know for sure that it was an evap. They caused more confusion and anger than anything else, so I need to get rid of them.

So, this is really weird..... the one I took yesterday had that same shadow of a line. I put it away and forgot about it. HOURS later (I'm talking like 12) I looked at it again and it looks like the dye pooled right around the test line. Now... I know it isn't a BFP, but this is the first of 25 or so that has done this..... so of course, it's got me wondering!!! This mornings test has yet another shadow.... way too hard to tell if it's pink. I'm going to post it... but it's hard to see anything. What do you think ladies.... I'm anywhere from 7 to 9 dpo today.
 



Attached Files:







resize 1.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 255


----------



## barbikins

Kellysmom said:


> Wow.... I leave for a day and this thread gets blown up!! I see so many lines, and together with my own, it's so hard to tell if they're real or not. I bought the 10 miu ones two months ago and saw lines on every single test I took... almost 20 in total! I realized that the antibody strip becomes very obvious when wet, and it isn't until hours later when the line disappears that you know for sure that it was an evap. They caused more confusion and anger than anything else, so I need to get rid of them.
> 
> So, this is really weird..... the one I took yesterday had that same shadow of a line. I put it away and forgot about it. HOURS later (I'm talking like 12) I looked at it again and it looks like the dye pooled right around the test line. Now... I know it isn't a BFP, but this is the first of 25 or so that has done this..... so of course, it's got me wondering!!! This mornings test has yet another shadow.... way too hard to tell if it's pink. I'm going to post it... but it's hard to see anything. What do you think ladies.... I'm anywhere from 7 to 9 dpo today.


Yep I see something on both of them. They're thin likes. Actually reminds me of what's going on with mine. I dont have the ultra sensitive ones anymore - just the regular IC. Last time I saw 'shadows' it became positive so I'm trying to stay positive!!!:thumbup: Good luck to you too! I'll post tomorrow mornings....CROSSING MY FINGERS!


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> Kellysmom said:
> 
> 
> Wow.... I leave for a day and this thread gets blown up!! I see so many lines, and together with my own, it's so hard to tell if they're real or not. I bought the 10 miu ones two months ago and saw lines on every single test I took... almost 20 in total! I realized that the antibody strip becomes very obvious when wet, and it isn't until hours later when the line disappears that you know for sure that it was an evap. They caused more confusion and anger than anything else, so I need to get rid of them.
> 
> So, this is really weird..... the one I took yesterday had that same shadow of a line. I put it away and forgot about it. HOURS later (I'm talking like 12) I looked at it again and it looks like the dye pooled right around the test line. Now... I know it isn't a BFP, but this is the first of 25 or so that has done this..... so of course, it's got me wondering!!! This mornings test has yet another shadow.... way too hard to tell if it's pink. I'm going to post it... but it's hard to see anything. What do you think ladies.... I'm anywhere from 7 to 9 dpo today.
> 
> 
> Yep I see something on both of them. They're thin likes. Actually reminds me of what's going on with mine. I dont have the ultra sensitive ones anymore - just the regular IC. Last time I saw 'shadows' it became positive so I'm trying to stay positive!!!:thumbup: Good luck to you too! I'll post tomorrow mornings....CROSSING MY FINGERS!Click to expand...




barbikins said:


> TrueBlueBABY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I just took another IC test & I keep seeing that damn shadow line!!!!
> Must be an evap. *shrugs*
> 
> 
> What are the chances of them being all evap lines?! C'mon.....Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA maybe...I mean they ARE IC's!
> I did a silly thing. I went put my sunglasses on & looked at the test in the sun & I can see a second line that is so incredibly faint! I guess I can only hope for tomorrow morning to see a change?? I'm so frustrated lolClick to expand...


Kellysmom - I see something and Barb and I are both having that prob GL!!!

Barbkins - I am ready to go the bed to see your test!


----------



## rubberchickuk

barbikins said:


> TrueBlueBABY said:
> 
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/Snapbucket/162B5ED2.jpg
> 
> 
> top is 7dpo and bottom is 8dpo which is today :-\
> 
> This would look like a start of a bfp to me. At the same time, they look like evap lines too....hmmm....keep testing!Click to expand...

Very def BFP!!! Just like i got with numero 3....congrats!:happydance:

P.s I didnt get a dark line till 4 days after AF due :)


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

rubberchickuk said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueBlueBABY said:
> 
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/Snapbucket/162B5ED2.jpg
> 
> 
> top is 7dpo and bottom is 8dpo which is today :-\
> 
> This would look like a start of a bfp to me. At the same time, they look like evap lines too....hmmm....keep testing!Click to expand...
> 
> Very def BFP!!! Just like i got with numero 3....congrats!:happydance:
> 
> P.s I didnt get a dark line till 4 days after AF due :)Click to expand...


from your mouth to God's ears...thank you


----------



## hope4bump

9dpo for me, bfn :( I'm 100% sure I'm out as my LP is so short there's not a lot of time for anything to happen and my temps are dropping too :( good luck to all the others x


----------



## bbear690

Stark white this morning :(


----------



## hope4bump

Just did another test, about 4th wee for the day, and seems like a bad evap :( hate evaps! Why can't a test just turn the whole test strip green when positive and red when negative?! That would eliminate all confusion! :dust:


----------



## barbikins

hope4bump said:


> Just did another test, about 4th wee for the day, and seems like a bad evap :( hate evaps! Why can't a test just turn the whole test strip green when positive and red when negative?! That would eliminate all confusion! :dust:

I agree! I hate this faint line business. It's either you're preggo or not! And the. This thread wouldn't exist lol. Keep testing...it ain't over. And true about Evaps. I've had a handful Of them since descovering IC's.


----------



## Kellysmom

barbikins said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> Just did another test, about 4th wee for the day, and seems like a bad evap :( hate evaps! Why can't a test just turn the whole test strip green when positive and red when negative?! That would eliminate all confusion! :dust:
> 
> I agree! I hate this faint line business. It's either you're preggo or not! And the. This thread wouldn't exist lol. Keep testing...it ain't over. And true about Evaps. I've had a handful Of them since descovering IC's.Click to expand...

I know... there's nothing easy about this testing crap, yet we do it to ourselves every month. I never thought I'd say it, but I think dollar store tests are better than these crappy IC's.... atleast they don't have evaps on EVERY test! Now, if only the ladies at the dollar store didn't look at me funny every time I buy a lot of them :haha:

So, this mornings test was stark white negative, not even worth posting today..... which honestly was a little disappointing that there wasn't an evap this time because it kinda dashed my hopes more than usual. However, I woke up this morning feeling a lot different than usual for this time of the month. Usually I'm feeling either really down or bitchy, but today I woke up with this knot in the middle of my stomach.... almost like literally a "gut" feeling that I'll get my BFP this month.... and I'm surprisingly optimistic! 

Keep testing ladies..... you're all giving me more hope!! :hugs:


----------



## mommapowers32

Well I'm 10 dpo today and got a shadow of something but opk is getting lighter so I think I'm out this month. Also feels like o have strep. :( Gl ladies !!!


----------



## barbikins

Shadows can be good! You're still not out. I tested this morning & BFN - pretty clear too. I think these 'shaddow's I'm seeing is just the test line getting wet & then drying. It's not pink. I WANT A BFP!!!! My fmu & smu both have nothing good enough for me to post. I hope tomorrow brings new hope. I'm starting to loose faith...and I know, it's still early.

I'm sorry you don't feel well - I hope you get better. And don't count yourself out yet! You have 3 days left until AF may show her face!


----------



## hope4bump

uhm, i think the evap might be a real line....got a frer and there is a second line..... not very clear on photo though....
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 351


----------



## barbikins

I see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think this is the start of you BFP!!!


----------



## hope4bump

thanks barbikins....ill try another one over the weekend to see if it gets darker. my bday is friday (20th) so a lovely bday surprise xx fx for you x


----------



## Kellysmom

I see it!!! There's no mistaking that pink line!!


----------



## hope4bump

Kellysmom said:


> I see it!!! There's no mistaking that pink line!!

Thank you xxx


----------



## mommapowers32

hope4bump said:


> uhm, i think the evap might be a real line....got a frer and there is a second line..... not very clear on photo though....

I SEE SOMETHING YAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## hope4bump

Thanks momma, it's darker In 'real life' :) :dust: coming your way ladies xx


----------



## mommapowers32

ty I need some... mine are WHITE! I thought that I saw something gonna go Poas soon....


----------



## hope4bump

mommapowers32 said:


> ty I need some... mine are WHITE! I thought that I saw something gonna go Poas soon....

Mine was WHITE yesterday xx no hint of a line


----------



## mommapowers32

hope4bump said:


> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> ty I need some... mine are WHITE! I thought that I saw something gonna go Poas soon....
> 
> Mine was WHITE yesterday xx no hint of a lineClick to expand...

how many dpo are you?? Im 10


----------



## aanch

I m on 8DPO..AF not due on 24th :) Will be testing on 24th.. But i have had no symptoms at all ... i know i ovulated on CD16 cauz my temp went up & OPK showed a Smily.. My temps been up since last 8 days other than that no symptoms at all

Do we observe any symtomps during OPDs ? If so , i havnet seen anything :( Share your expr plz... Praying for Mother Nature to do her magic trick this time. Baby Dust to u all


----------



## mommapowers32

hope4bump said:


> Thanks momma, it's darker In 'real life' :) :dust: coming your way ladies xx

tweeked it for you 

https://i44.tinypic.com/1zr0s61.jpg

https://i42.tinypic.com/1yn98x.jpg

It's totally there


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> Shadows can be good! You're still not out. I tested this morning & BFN - pretty clear too. I think these 'shaddow's I'm seeing is just the test line getting wet & then drying. It's not pink. I WANT A BFP!!!! My fmu & smu both have nothing good enough for me to post. I hope tomorrow brings new hope. I'm starting to loose faith...and I know, it's still early.
> 
> I'm sorry you don't feel well - I hope you get better. And don't count yourself out yet! You have 3 days left until AF may show her face!

Thanks! I guess it also bums me out that at 10 dpo with ds I had blazing +opk and a nice faint +hpt and it got darker thru out the day and what ever I am seeing on these IC's isnt changing .... soooo Im thinking evap for me... 

Im still hopeful and crossing everything for everyone


----------



## hope4bump

mommapowers32 said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ty I need some... mine are WHITE! I thought that I saw something gonna go Poas soon....
> 
> Mine was WHITE yesterday xx no hint of a lineClick to expand...
> 
> how many dpo are you?? Im 10Click to expand...

I'm 9dpo today.... X


----------



## hope4bump

aanch said:


> I m on 8DPO..AF not due on 24th :) Will be testing on 24th.. But i have had no symptoms at all ... i know i ovulated on CD16 cauz my temp went up & OPK showed a Smily.. My temps been up since last 8 days other than that no symptoms at all
> 
> Do we observe any symtomps during OPDs ? If so , i havnet seen anything :( Share your expr plz... Praying for Mother Nature to do her magic trick this time. Baby Dust to u all

I had loads of headaches, a bit tired here and there and very emotional, if I wasn't crying, I wanted to take on the world :) oh and felt a bit sicky at times, nothing serious, only a little queezy...other than that nothing. Thats why i was so sure i was out. good luck xx


----------



## cola1016

I'm 14 DPO today...AF is supposedly due today according to PP, and tomorrow for FF...Did a test at like 3 am but didn't hold my pee...argh...should I hold it today?


----------



## bbear690

Try and hold it for 4 hrs, don't drink lots as it will dilute it 


Gl Hun xxx




I am not testing now til Friday xx having tomorrow off lol


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

hope4bump said:


> uhm, i think the evap might be a real line....got a frer and there is a second line..... not very clear on photo though....

That's great! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## mommapowers32

cola1016 said:


> I'm 14 DPO today...AF is supposedly due today according to PP, and tomorrow for FF...Did a test at like 3 am but didn't hold my pee...argh...should I hold it today?

I would totally hold ur pee take sips of water and take another test n a few hour :) gl


----------



## barbikins

I've peed on a few sticks today including ultra sensitive & nothing :(
I hope this changes as the week goes by!


----------



## cola1016

The only tests I have access to right now are Clear Blue Easy, EPT, and the Walgreens brand. Are any of those worth purchasing if AF is due today??


----------



## cola1016

For some reason my stupid Wags is out of FRER :(


----------



## barbikins

Do not buy the blue dye tests! horrible evap.


----------



## cola1016

I don't think stupid Wags has any pink dye tests :(


----------



## barbikins

Can you get to another store that would have the pink dye tests? If you're HCG levels are high, they will probably be OK. But if you're looking to test early, the evaps on them are brutal. I've done a few & each one of them had faint positives.


----------



## cola1016

Bfn on frer :(


----------



## mommapowers32

Sorry cola


----------



## mommapowers32

I'm getting shadows and that's it ... Sigh !! However I want u all to blow up the page with :bfp:


----------



## cola1016

At this point I just want AF to show up because I'm so tired of testing and being worried and thinking I'm crazy and imagining symptoms...


----------



## mommapowers32

Yeah I'm reAdy too so that o don't have to worry nc of medications I'm on u know. I'm gonna start back on my vitamins and working out again.. I really want to find.a.job too


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

Gm ladies  
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/01ca2e5b.jpg


----------



## hope4bump

TrueBlueBABY said:


> Gm ladies
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/01ca2e5b.jpg

Congrats xx


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

hope4bump said:


> TrueBlueBABY said:
> 
> 
> Gm ladies
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/01ca2e5b.jpg
> 
> Congrats xxClick to expand...

Thanks....do you think I should be excited or should I just wait?


----------



## hope4bump

TrueBlueBABY said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueBlueBABY said:
> 
> 
> Gm ladies
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/01ca2e5b.jpg
> 
> Congrats xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks....do you think I should be excited or should I just wait?Click to expand...

I think you should be excited. :) How many dpo are you?


----------



## Kellysmom

Congratulations Trueblue!!

Mommapowers, I'm just getting shadows too. Tested this morning and had an evap from the getgo. I'm posting pics, but they're terrible. Couldn't catch much. I'm with you ladies, I just want this over with.
 



Attached Files:







resize 1.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 139


----------



## barbikins

I got two blazing BFN!!! I used a regular IC & an ultra sensitive and both are stark white. 
I have about 5 more days of testing but I feel like I'm out.


----------



## barbikins

cola1016 said:


> At this point I just want AF to show up because I'm so tired of testing and being worried and thinking I'm crazy and imagining symptoms...

It's frustrating I know. I am much happier in the first 2 weeks. This week I've been so distracted. 
How many dpo are you?


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

hope4bump said:


> TrueBlueBABY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueBlueBABY said:
> 
> 
> Gm ladies
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/01ca2e5b.jpg
> 
> Congrats xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks....do you think I should be excited or should I just wait?Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should be excited. :) How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

Great! I'm 10dpo...


----------



## mommapowers32

Good morning ladies I see there is a new bfp n the house. I have strep throat and a migrane Yuck!! My temp is high but bc I have a fever lol. I got bfn 11 dpo


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies...even though I got a BFN, here are my tests. And I'm noticing that the ultrasensitive tests develop a thin evap line way past the 10 min mark. I know its not a faint anything - but thought I'd post to show you. Maybe these ultra sensitive tests aren't very good...
 



Attached Files:







9 evap.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 107









9.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 154


----------



## hope4bump

Still rooting for all you lovely ladies :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## hope4bump

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies...even though I got a BFN, here are my tests. And I'm noticing that the ultrasensitive tests develop a thin evap line way past the 10 min mark. I know its not a faint anything - but thought I'd post to show you. Maybe these ultra sensitive tests aren't very good...

Are you sure? I see 2 pink lines on both tests...it's not just me, is it? X


----------



## barbikins

I can see what you're talking about but as the test dried even further....pink totally went away - its STARK white. I still have these tests & when I look at it, I see nothing! :(
Not even shadow...nada.


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

barbikins said:


> I can see what you're talking about but as the test dried even further....pink totally went away - its STARK white. I still have these tests & when I look at it, I see nothing! :(
> Not even shadow...
> 
> Awwww. Don't lose faith ..it will come...you will see.


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

So hard to be excite when I have an ear infection in both ears/sinus infection andddddd a throat infection :-/


----------



## mommapowers32

Here is my 11 dpo 

https://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd176/FallenXXXAngel32/poas/IMAG1659.jpg


----------



## barbikins

TrueBlueBABY said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I can see what you're talking about but as the test dried even further....pink totally went away - its STARK white. I still have these tests & when I look at it, I see nothing! :(
> Not even shadow...
> 
> Awwww. Don't lose faith ..it will come...you will see.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement!
> My other tests didn't come out clear. Pink dried on the stick. These IC can be so brutal. Anyway, I will keep testing till AF shows.Click to expand...


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> Here is my 11 dpo
> 
> https://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd176/FallenXXXAngel32/poas/IMAG1659.jpg

You're not seeing a second line right?
I don't see anything. I hope it comes soon. 

This whole TTC is getting on my nerves.


----------



## mommapowers32

Yup nothing white as a board


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/d2e62e17.jpg
7,8,9 and 10 dpo


----------



## mommapowers32

TrueBlueBABY said:


> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/d2e62e17.jpg
> 7,8,9 and 10 dpo

Nice I see it getting darker


----------



## barbikins

The ultra sensitive tests I have now have a thin pink like - I am sure an evap.
The regular IC test is blazing white....whats up with these evaps???? Anyone else had them?

I posted a photo so you can see it better. thanks!!!
 



Attached Files:







untweaked.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 159


----------



## mommapowers32

Yeah I see it ... I assume all mine were evaps too.... My nipples are so sore its killing me


----------



## bbear690

Just poas after 5 minutes still looks white

Will look at it in 10, then probably keep looking at it all day under different lights to see if I can see a line lol


----------



## bbear690

bbear690 said:


> Just poas after 5 minutes still looks white
> 
> Will look at it in 10, then probably keep looking at it all day under different lights to see if I can see a line lol

Also my tickers wrong as Af not due til tuesday pink pad says to test Monday


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/01fd1804.jpg

Good Morning ladies....
Ive had a 102 fever all night....ear/sinus and throat infection but this put a smile on my face  
Keep the faith ladies


----------



## Kellysmom

This morning's tests were both stark white. I'm over this... I can't take these damned negatives anymore. After 13 months, I don't know if I can handle the emotional roller coaster. I'm seriously considering throwing in the towel ladies..... I feel like I've put my life on hold TTC; can't go to the gym, can't get a job, can't go out with friends whenever alcohol might be involved.... it's too much. I'm sorry for the piss poor attitude, the last thing you ladies want to hear is me bellyaching..... I'm sure I'll feel better when this month is over with. Good luck ladies.


----------



## barbikins

Kellysmom said:


> This morning's tests were both stark white. I'm over this... I can't take these damned negatives anymore. After 13 months, I don't know if I can handle the emotional roller coaster. I'm seriously considering throwing in the towel ladies..... I feel like I've put my life on hold TTC; can't go to the gym, can't get a job, can't go out with friends whenever alcohol might be involved.... it's too much. I'm sorry for the piss poor attitude, the last thing you ladies want to hear is me bellyaching..... I'm sure I'll feel better when this month is over with. Good luck ladies.

I hear ya! I am feeling the same way & this is the 3rd month...I'm afraid what I'll be like if it continues on. My tests today are all stark white too & I'm getting cramps which is always like when I get AF....it's still not due till Tuesday-ish but I've been getting cramps DAYS before AF Shows up now. *fun*....
Hang in there - maybe it's about time to just take things easy, have fun, don't base your life around 2WW & see if that helps. Every month that passes, I keep taking it even more easy than the last. I can't life my life completely just one getting pregnant. And this cycle, I'm starting to feel the frustrations. And that's scary because it's only been 3 months.


----------



## barbikins

Alright ladies - took 3 tests today - all bfn. I think at 10dpo (or I may be 9dpo) I'd get SOME THING FAINT by now! And I started getting little cramps today too. Which has become common in my cycle to happen as early as 5 days before AF arrives. I'm pretty sure I'm out. But I'm sure I'll keep testing every morning like a fool anyway :( *sigh*....
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 111


----------



## barbikins

TrueBlueBABY said:


> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/01fd1804.jpg
> 
> Good Morning ladies....
> Ive had a 102 fever all night....ear/sinus and throat infection but this put a smile on my face
> Keep the faith ladies

Congrats! And a H&H 9 months!:happydance:


----------



## Kellysmom

barbikins said:


> Kellysmom said:
> 
> 
> This morning's tests were both stark white. I'm over this... I can't take these damned negatives anymore. After 13 months, I don't know if I can handle the emotional roller coaster. I'm seriously considering throwing in the towel ladies..... I feel like I've put my life on hold TTC; can't go to the gym, can't get a job, can't go out with friends whenever alcohol might be involved.... it's too much. I'm sorry for the piss poor attitude, the last thing you ladies want to hear is me bellyaching..... I'm sure I'll feel better when this month is over with. Good luck ladies.
> 
> I hear ya! I am feeling the same way & this is the 3rd month...I'm afraid what I'll be like if it continues on. My tests today are all stark white too & I'm getting cramps which is always like when I get AF....it's still not due till Tuesday-ish but I've been getting cramps DAYS before AF Shows up now. *fun*....
> Hang in there - maybe it's about time to just take things easy, have fun, don't base your life around 2WW & see if that helps. Every month that passes, I keep taking it even more easy than the last. I can't life my life completely just one getting pregnant. And this cycle, I'm starting to feel the frustrations. And that's scary because it's only been 3 months.Click to expand...

This usually happens right about now... I get really frustrated and sad.... but it passes by the time AF comes around. And what's really funny is that I go into it every time telling myself I'm not going to be sad if it doesn't happen. This month, I fully intended to just use up all those stupid HPT's so that I could find something better.... however, I think it just finally hit me last night what I've had to sacrifice for the last year and will have to continue sacrificing for only God know's how long! It's easy to tell myself to calm down now, but to think we could be doing this another 13 months is the part that's got me all knotted up inside. Anyway, thanks for being so understanding Barbikins..... It truly helps, and maybe you're right... I should just take it easy! Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## mommapowers32

TrueBlueBABY said:


> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/01fd1804.jpg
> 
> Good Morning ladies....
> Ive had a 102 fever all night....ear/sinus and throat infectifon but this put a smile on my face
> Keep the faith ladies

Congrats Hh9 months !! I'm sick too strep throat upper respitory infection and diarrhea yea along with fever 
Fell better


----------



## mommapowers32

Gm ladies. I'm 12 dpo today and got a.shadow really sure its an evap but wanted to so u ladies anyway 

https://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd176/FallenXXXAngel32/poas/PhotoArt-1.jpg

https://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd176/FallenXXXAngel32/poas/PhotoArt.jpg

Barbkins and kellysmom don't lose hope :) it will happen I have faith !! I know we get so anxious and get our hopes up but it will happen I just know it.


----------



## barbikins

It's hard to tell from the photo - it's grainy...does it have colour?

I am trying to keep the faith but it's very hard. And even harder when the last couple of people around me who got pregnant, did on the first damn try! Like, really?!

I still have about 5 days of testing but I know my body & these cramps aren't good news.


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> It's hard to tell from the photo - it's grainy...does it have colour?
> 
> I am trying to keep the faith but it's very hard. And even harder when the last couple of people around me who got pregnant, did on the first damn try! Like, really?!
> 
> I still have about 5 days of testing but I know my body & these cramps aren't good news.

I'll take another pic its grey to me


----------



## Kellysmom

Mommapowers, thanks for the inspiration! I hope you're right! Also, I can see the line on the test and I think it looks pink... atleast from my perspective. Good luck to you girl, I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

mommapowers32 said:


> Gm ladies. I'm 12 dpo today and got a.shadow really sure its an evap but wanted to so u ladies anyway
> 
> https://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd176/FallenXXXAngel32/poas/PhotoArt-1.jpg
> 
> https://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd176/FallenXXXAngel32/poas/PhotoArt.jpg
> 
> Barbkins and kellysmom don't lose hope :) it will happen I have faith !! I know we get so anxious and get our hopes up but it will happen I just know it.

I dunno mamma....it looks hopeful to me...


----------



## hope4bump

good luck ladies, i am still rooting for you all... went to docs friday, they said my test was negative. appointment monday at EPU...please keep me in your thoughts...i did a digital and it said 1-2 weeks.... :dust:


----------



## barbikins

hope4bump said:


> good luck ladies, i am still rooting for you all... went to docs friday, they said my test was negative. appointment monday at EPU...please keep me in your thoughts...i did a digital and it said 1-2 weeks.... :dust:

Your pregnancy tests are positive but blood work is negative?! 
That makes no sense...
Did you test again today to see what it would read?


----------



## hope4bump

barbikins said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> good luck ladies, i am still rooting for you all... went to docs friday, they said my test was negative. appointment monday at EPU...please keep me in your thoughts...i did a digital and it said 1-2 weeks.... :dust:
> 
> Your pregnancy tests are positive but blood work is negative?!
> That makes no sense...
> Did you test again today to see what it would read?Click to expand...

no, the pregnancy test they did at doctors were negative... x


----------



## barbikins

hope4bump said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> good luck ladies, i am still rooting for you all... went to docs friday, they said my test was negative. appointment monday at EPU...please keep me in your thoughts...i did a digital and it said 1-2 weeks.... :dust:
> 
> Your pregnancy tests are positive but blood work is negative?!
> That makes no sense...
> Did you test again today to see what it would read?Click to expand...
> 
> no, the pregnancy test they did at doctors were negative... xClick to expand...

Oh. they didnt do a blood test??? Or do you need to pay extra for that?
The tests they use at the office is same as you get at home.


----------



## hope4bump

barbikins said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> good luck ladies, i am still rooting for you all... went to docs friday, they said my test was negative. appointment monday at EPU...please keep me in your thoughts...i did a digital and it said 1-2 weeks.... :dust:
> 
> Your pregnancy tests are positive but blood work is negative?!
> That makes no sense...
> Did you test again today to see what it would read?Click to expand...
> 
> no, the pregnancy test they did at doctors were negative... xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh. they didnt do a blood test??? Or do you need to pay extra for that?
> The tests they use at the office is same as you get at home.Click to expand...

no, she didnt offer me a blood test, because i had such a long cycle 68 days today, she said they work on lmp and not when i say i ovulated...therefore sending me to EPU monday morning... i dont understand why the test at docs said negative, that made me think i might belosing it?! :( really hope not...


----------



## barbikins

hope4bump said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> good luck ladies, i am still rooting for you all... went to docs friday, they said my test was negative. appointment monday at EPU...please keep me in your thoughts...i did a digital and it said 1-2 weeks.... :dust:
> 
> Your pregnancy tests are positive but blood work is negative?!
> That makes no sense...
> Did you test again today to see what it would read?Click to expand...
> 
> no, the pregnancy test they did at doctors were negative... xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh. they didnt do a blood test??? Or do you need to pay extra for that?
> The tests they use at the office is same as you get at home.Click to expand...
> 
> no, she didnt offer me a blood test, because i had such a long cycle 68 days today, she said they work on lmp and not when i say i ovulated...therefore sending me to EPU monday morning... i dont understand why the test at docs said negative, that made me think i might belosing it?! :( really hope not...Click to expand...

Sorry - what is EPU?


----------



## hope4bump

barbikins said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> good luck ladies, i am still rooting for you all... went to docs friday, they said my test was negative. appointment monday at EPU...please keep me in your thoughts...i did a digital and it said 1-2 weeks.... :dust:
> 
> Your pregnancy tests are positive but blood work is negative?!
> That makes no sense...
> Did you test again today to see what it would read?Click to expand...
> 
> no, the pregnancy test they did at doctors were negative... xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh. they didnt do a blood test??? Or do you need to pay extra for that?
> The tests they use at the office is same as you get at home.Click to expand...
> 
> no, she didnt offer me a blood test, because i had such a long cycle 68 days today, she said they work on lmp and not when i say i ovulated...therefore sending me to EPU monday morning... i dont understand why the test at docs said negative, that made me think i might belosing it?! :( really hope not...Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry - what is EPU?Click to expand...

Early Pregnancy Unit


----------



## barbikins

hope4bump said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> good luck ladies, i am still rooting for you all... went to docs friday, they said my test was negative. appointment monday at EPU...please keep me in your thoughts...i did a digital and it said 1-2 weeks.... :dust:
> 
> Your pregnancy tests are positive but blood work is negative?!
> That makes no sense...
> Did you test again today to see what it would read?Click to expand...
> 
> no, the pregnancy test they did at doctors were negative... xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh. they didnt do a blood test??? Or do you need to pay extra for that?
> The tests they use at the office is same as you get at home.Click to expand...
> 
> no, she didnt offer me a blood test, because i had such a long cycle 68 days today, she said they work on lmp and not when i say i ovulated...therefore sending me to EPU monday morning... i dont understand why the test at docs said negative, that made me think i might belosing it?! :( really hope not...Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry - what is EPU?Click to expand...
> 
> Early Pregnancy UnitClick to expand...

ah...I'm not sure what that is, sorry. I wish you all the best!
Did you take another pregnancy test at home to see what happens???


----------



## wamommy

I'm so glad to have wandered across this thread! I started poas yesterday at 5dpo, and hid it from my husband because I think he'd call me nuts! Of course it was negative, lol.

I wish I had some internet cheapies, but the 88 cent Walmart ones will have to do. I'll test until positive too!! *crosses fingers :witch: doesn't come instead... * lol


----------



## barbikins

88 cents are cheaper than the IC ones on line so keep using those! I didn't know Walmart sold cheapies?!! But I'm in Canada so I think US is different.
All the best luck! I started testing early I dont tell anyone that knows me personally ;) lol


----------



## wamommy

Ya! I just discovered them last cycle. I don't know if that's a good or a bad thing, since the price kept me from test-obsessing in the past. It actually helps me to test, though, since I'm able to say "ok, it's negative today, now mentally let it go and get on with other things." Then I wake up obsessing, get another negative, and am able to let it go again, lol. The test helps me get through I think. Wondering would simply drive me insane!!


----------



## barbikins

Luck you! I obsess all day and test frequently! And look fwd to going to bed l
I really FEEL out this cycle.y cramps don't help :(


----------



## wamommy

:( I'm the same. I don't have any symptoms at all that I can spot. I don't have the acne I had both times I was pregnant (it was my strongest sign). It's too early to count ourselves out though!!


----------



## bbear690

Ok tested this am with ic and I ever have a nasty evap or a really light BfP, the line is thick but I can only see it in natural day light against the window



Eeeeeeeek


----------



## hope4bump

bbear690 said:


> Ok tested this am with ic and I ever have a nasty evap or a really light BfP, the line is thick but I can only see it in natural day light against the window
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeeeeeek

Fx'd this is the start of your lovely BFP :dust:


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

bbear690 said:


> Ok tested this am with ic and I ever have a nasty evap or a really light BfP, the line is thick but I can only see it in natural day light against the window
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeeeeeek

Picture please


----------



## barbikins

Sounds good!!!!

Me in the other hand...both FRER & IC bfFn! 
And the cramping continues. I know I'm already out b/c of the cramps but I still test.


----------



## Achelois

Morning ladies
Quick update - did a test this morning with a clearblue digital and it says 1-2 weeks pregnant. BFP!
Wishing you all lots of luck and baby dust
A xxxx


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

Achelois said:


> Morning ladies
> Quick update - did a test this morning with a clearblue digital and it says 1-2 weeks pregnant. BFP!
> Wishing you all lots of luck and baby dust
> A xxxx

You go girl!! Hope you have a great 9mos  Good luck!


----------



## Achelois

Good luck to you too hunni xx


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

Achelois said:


> Good luck to you too hunni xx

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## bluecathy1978

hope4bump said:


> good luck ladies, i am still rooting for you all... went to docs friday, they said my test was negative. appointment monday at EPU...please keep me in your thoughts...i did a digital and it said 1-2 weeks.... :dust:

Hi hun,

At the EPU they will probaly give you and internal scan and if they see something maybe take your bloods then. When is your appointment?

Cathy x


----------



## hope4bump

bluecathy1978 said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> good luck ladies, i am still rooting for you all... went to docs friday, they said my test was negative. appointment monday at EPU...please keep me in your thoughts...i did a digital and it said 1-2 weeks.... :dust:
> 
> Hi hun,
> 
> At the EPU they will probaly give you and internal scan and if they see something maybe take your bloods then. When is your appointment?
> 
> Cathy xClick to expand...

Hi Cathy :) 
My appointment is Monday morning...seems my ic's are turning darker so I'm a bit more optimistic :) :dust: coming your way xx


----------



## bluecathy1978

Good luck for tomorrow. Keep us posted!! My IC are still stark white :( Not very hopefull. I just want my bfp before my friends have their babies. We were all due around the same time but it was only me who lost their baby. One of my 'friends' hasnt actually been to see me since. She is a lot younger than me and it is her 1st baby so I think she is feeling a bit guilty.


----------



## hope4bump

bluecathy1978 said:


> Good luck for tomorrow. Keep us posted!! My IC are still stark white :( Not very hopefull. I just want my bfp before my friends have their babies. We were all due around the same time but it was only me who lost their baby. One of my 'friends' hasnt actually been to see me since. She is a lot younger than me and it is her 1st baby so I think she is feeling a bit guilty.

Thank you, I will do :) I'm scared but hopeful. Can't see your ticker this morning so not sure where you are in your cycle?! Keeping my fx for you x :dust:


----------



## barbikins

Good luck hope4bump! I hope you have a sticky bean!!xo
As for me, stark white AGAIN. I'm not expecting much to be honest 
I know my cramping meant I'm out I am just trying to remain hopeful. 
I am tired of TTC *sigh*


----------



## hope4bump

barbikins said:


> Good luck hope4bump! I hope you have a sticky bean!!xo
> As for me, stark white AGAIN. I'm not expecting much to be honest
> I know my cramping meant I'm out I am just trying to remain hopeful.
> I am tired of TTC *sigh*

thanks Barbikins x

hopefully you get to be surprised, keeping my fx for you.... :dust:


----------



## butterflywolf

Well I'm pretty sure I'm going to be out. 11dpo today and nothing but white. Used FRER...so if ANYONE does have stories with FRER saying they still got a BFP after 11 dpo please share otherwise I know I'm out.


----------



## barbikins

I'm same as you Butterflywolf! And I'm 11dpo even tho my ticker says 12. 
I got a blazing bfp my last pregnancy at least 3 or so days b4 my period. Digital read out too. I had a chemical in Feb and got a faint line at 13dpo but I was mega cramping and got my period. I will keep the faith alive. I was cramping first thing this morning and it's gone away for now. Hoping it keeps away and I implanted late?! One can only hope. FX for both of us!!! xo


----------



## butterflywolf

For my last preggy (which ended in a miscarriage in Jan 2012 at around 10 weeks), I had a faint positive 9 or 10 dpo. And yea I know each pregnancy is different but...come on XD

This morning and still now in my right side of pelvic area the right side has an on and off again pinching feeling. So maybe I am not out yet but...it's really hard to hold out. AND i'm getting mad at my friends XD One of them says when she has dreams that has a baby in it means someone she knows is about to become preggy. (she had that dream thursday) and then another one says to test tuesday. She says she has a strong feeling that on tuesday I'll get a bfp. Sadly I'm feeling the okay I will test tuesday along with all these other days too, and when it comes back with a neg, I'm going to be doing the I told you so dance. Even though I want that pos. XD

But yes maybe we did implant late let's keep our fingers crossed for now!


----------



## Kellysmom

Well, congratulations to the new recent BFP's! That's awesome for all of you! Good luck. I had a weird day yesterday.... Tested with FMU and SMU, both negative. But, we were hosting a BBQ and I was really worried about the alcohol there, so I tested again around noon. I got a friggin line!!! I was so excited, but at the same time really scared because of all the evaps I've been getting on these IC's. Anyway, long story short..... tested again, BFN. AF came out of the blue this morning. 

SOoooo, I'm out ladies. I took a vow this cycle.... NO MORE EARLY TESTING!!! I'm not going to do it to myself anymore, it is absolutely not worth the constant obsessing! Hopefully I'll see you all in two weeks! Good luck ladies!


----------



## wamommy

I'm so sorry :witch: got you Kelly!! 

I'm with you on the early testing. I tested today at 8dpo, and SHOCKINGLY it's negative... lol I wish I had the willpower to just wait. Maybe I just won't buy tests? I don't know, but the obsessing is the worst part, you're right.


----------



## misskaileigh

I'm at 8dpo and had some pink and brown spotting in my cm today! Fingers crossed it's a good sign! Baby dust!


----------



## wamommy

Misskaileigh that sounds promising! FX for you!


----------



## barbikins

Sorry to you ladies who got stung by AF!!! BOOO
And good luck to you ladies who still have hope!
I know I'm not out yet - my period is due on Wednesday BUT like you say butterflywolf - you'd expect to see in the minimum, a faint.


----------



## misskaileigh

Good luck to you all!!


----------



## kerryann24

Gl ladies x


----------



## mommapowers32

Congrats to the bfps and so sorry about af showing her face to u ladies. I'm 14 dpo no signs of af but stop bfn on IC ... Im totally out this cycle I think. 


Gl ladies !!! Maybe we can keep this group going for the next month :) I've enjoyed talking with ladies around the same cycle days as me :)


----------



## mommapowers32

Haha no signs of af... But the witch came just now ... Booooo


----------



## misskaileigh

Well there's always next month!


----------



## wamommy

I'm so sorry Mamapowers :( That :witch: can be tricky!


----------



## mommapowers32

Yea she can there is always next month :)


----------



## hope4bump

mommapowers32 said:


> Yea she can there is always next month :)

Fx for your new cycle. :dust: :dust: x


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

Good luck today hope4bump


----------



## hope4bump

TrueBlueBABY said:


> Good luck today hope4bump

Thank you xx Thought I'd let you all know...they did a scan - and said they can't see anything. Sent my off for blood tests which I should get back tomorrow. I did a cb digi last week that said pregnant 1-2. Did one when I came back from the EPU and it said pregnant 2-3?! Oh well I'll see what they say tomorrow afternoon.... :dust:


----------



## barbikins

hope4bump said:


> TrueBlueBABY said:
> 
> 
> Good luck today hope4bump
> 
> Thank you xx Thought I'd let you all know...they did a scan - and said they can't see anything. Sent my off for blood tests which I should get back tomorrow. I did a cb digi last week that said pregnant 1-2. Did one when I came back from the EPU and it said pregnant 2-3?! Oh well I'll see what they say tomorrow afternoon.... :dust:Click to expand...

Good luck! So odd your tests are positive but they can't see anything. 
Your tests sound good. You HgC is increasing!


----------



## barbikins

Well 12dpo and FrER this mornin was a vet big fat No! :(
AF due Wednesday.


----------



## misskaileigh

I really hope that I get a bfp, I'm 9dpo and negative again this morning. But I just had spotting yesterday so I guess I just need some patience


----------



## butterflywolf

tested again this morning BFN and then I noticed my af is slowly starting to visit again. Should be here late tonight or early tomorrow. (goes and tells the 3 close people to me that I'm not preggy and does the I told you so dance but then makes me feel bad) XD 
At least my darn AF is going to be here before we go to Mall of America and an anime con next week. So yay on that part XD oh well. I didn't really want my due date to be Dec 31st anyway (DARN!!)


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> Yea she can there is always next month :)

I'm sorry this wasn't your cycle! Positive thoughts for the next!
I am pretty sure I'm following right behind you!


----------



## barbikins

butterflywolf said:


> tested again this morning BFN and then I noticed my af is slowly starting to visit again. Should be here late tonight or early tomorrow. (goes and tells the 3 close people to me that I'm not preggy and does the I told you so dance but then makes me feel bad) XD
> At least my darn AF is going to be here before we go to Mall of America and an anime con next week. So yay on that part XD oh well. I didn't really want my due date to be Dec 31st anyway (DARN!!)

Boooo! I'm sorry! This sucks! I would have had the same due date lol
AF hasn't arrived yet but at 12dpo, you'd think I'd get a faint line on even the Ultra Sensitive test by now :(


----------



## misskaileigh

Well it depends on implantation! You never know, you could still end up with your positive! I hope you do!


----------



## barbikins

OK so here is my SMU tests at 12dpo. And I got a BFN on my FRER but accidentally deleted that photo. 
My cramping subsided since Friday when it started. Yesterday I didn't notice it much but I felt heaviness & bloating - AF like. I still have some cramping but it's not as often or as strong so I don't know what to make of this. AF due on Wednesday.
 



Attached Files:







12dpo.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 67


----------



## misskaileigh

I'm 9dpo and i had cramps that have stopped now too. The pressure/bloating hasn't gone away. My tests have been negative too. Hmm. I think we should just keep testing until af shows


----------



## barbikins

I certainly will keep testing but I only have like another day to test. 
If nothing by tomorrow morning then I'm out.


----------



## bbear690

I got a negative on a superdrug test but still getting faint pink lines on ic ?....


Still too faint To show on my camera :/ Evaps do you think


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

butterflywolf said:


> tested again this morning BFN and then I noticed my af is slowly starting to visit again. Should be here late tonight or early tomorrow. (goes and tells the 3 close people to me that I'm not preggy and does the I told you so dance but then makes me feel bad) XD
> At least my darn AF is going to be here before we go to Mall of America and an anime con next week. So yay on that part XD oh well. I didn't really want my due date to be Dec 31st anyway (DARN!!)

Heyyyy...That's my due date...lol


----------



## hope4bump

TrueBlueBABY said:


> butterflywolf said:
> 
> 
> tested again this morning BFN and then I noticed my af is slowly starting to visit again. Should be here late tonight or early tomorrow. (goes and tells the 3 close people to me that I'm not preggy and does the I told you so dance but then makes me feel bad) XD
> At least my darn AF is going to be here before we go to Mall of America and an anime con next week. So yay on that part XD oh well. I didn't really want my due date to be Dec 31st anyway (DARN!!)
> 
> Heyyyy...That's my due date...lolClick to expand...

Haha! And mine :) x


----------



## hope4bump

barbikins said:


> OK so here is my SMU tests at 12dpo. And I got a BFN on my FRER but accidentally deleted that photo.
> My cramping subsided since Friday when it started. Yesterday I didn't notice it much but I felt heaviness & bloating - AF like. I still have some cramping but it's not as often or as strong so I don't know what to make of this. AF due on Wednesday.

Call me crazy but when I tilt my screen, I see very faint second lines....


----------



## barbikins

hope4bump said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> OK so here is my SMU tests at 12dpo. And I got a BFN on my FRER but accidentally deleted that photo.
> My cramping subsided since Friday when it started. Yesterday I didn't notice it much but I felt heaviness & bloating - AF like. I still have some cramping but it's not as often or as strong so I don't know what to make of this. AF due on Wednesday.
> 
> Call me crazy but when I tilt my screen, I see very faint second lines....Click to expand...

this batch has had a shadow like line on all of the tests but by the time they full dry, its evident its white. there is no colour. infact if i took a photo 2 min into the test, you'd think I got my faint bfp lol
Anyway, nothing on the tests...i swear ;)


----------



## barbikins

truth of the matter is there is always some thing on the tests when it gets wet & dries & even days after. i dont see any colour which is the key.
i noticed my FRER show the WORST evap line DAYS after used.


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

hope4bump said:


> TrueBlueBABY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterflywolf said:
> 
> 
> tested again this morning BFN and then I noticed my af is slowly starting to visit again. Should be here late tonight or early tomorrow. (goes and tells the 3 close people to me that I'm not preggy and does the I told you so dance but then makes me feel bad) XD
> At least my darn AF is going to be here before we go to Mall of America and an anime con next week. So yay on that part XD oh well. I didn't really want my due date to be Dec 31st anyway (DARN!!)
> 
> Heyyyy...That's my due date...lol Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! And mine :) xClick to expand...

Hey...join this group.... 


https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/DCSF.gif


----------



## wamommy

Good morning ladies!! 

I tested this morning, negative for me :( Only 9 dpo though, so still a shot.

I'm in for testing until :bfp: or :witch: get me!


----------



## misskaileigh

wamommy we should be buddies right now!! we're both 9dpo & waiting for the same thing!


----------



## wamommy

Nice! Sounds good to me Misskaileigh!


----------



## misskaileigh

Maybe we'll both get a bfp tomorrow!


----------



## wamommy

I hope so!! I broke down and bought some FRER today, since I've been using the 88cent Walmart cheapies...lol I'm sure they work, but my strong denial told me that somehow if I bought the more expensive tests, the lines would come!


----------



## misskaileigh

I bought a 20 pack of strips, and have been using them. But I have a store brand early detection i'm waiting to use. It's driving me crazy! I wish I knew already


----------



## barbikins

Well I think this is it for me. 13dpo & bfn. 
Tested w regular and ultra sensitive. Then w smu & as if it was mocking me, dye decided to dry around the test strip even further highlighting that it's a negative result. 
:(


----------



## misskaileigh

I got another negative today too. Boo :(


----------



## bluecathy1978

Hi ladies. My AF is due tomorrow and I have been testing with IC's which are meant to be ultra early tests. This morning I got what looked like a very faint line. I decided to get the big guns out and tested using an Asda test and also a First Responce one step and here is what I got;
 



Attached Files:







228.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 216


----------



## butterflywolf

I see the faint line my dear!! I think you are *^^*


----------



## bbear690

Bfn for me Af due today :( not arrived yet


----------



## misskaileigh

I see a positive there! FX


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

bluecathy1978 said:


> Hi ladies. My AF is due tomorrow and I have been testing with IC's which are meant to be ultra early tests. This morning I got what looked like a very faint line. I decided to get the big guns out and tested using an Asda test and also a First Responce one step and here is what I got;

Yay! Congrats!!!


----------



## hope4bump

bluecathy1978 said:


> Hi ladies. My AF is due tomorrow and I have been testing with IC's which are meant to be ultra early tests. This morning I got what looked like a very faint line. I decided to get the big guns out and tested using an Asda test and also a First Responce one step and here is what I got;

:happydance: so happy for you, so congrats again :) X


----------



## barbikins

congrats! looks like a bfp to me!!!


----------



## wamommy

Grats! Looks great!

Misskaileigh, I tested this morning too, and I think it's also a bfn, lol. Why oh why do I do this to myself? Bleh :dohh:


----------



## misskaileigh

I'm asking myself the same thing at this point. I really want to just wait until saturday, but I know I can't.


----------



## summerlove101

Anyone think its possible to get a faint BFP with FRER at 7dpo? I'm contemplating testing tomorrow morning with FMU.


----------



## wamommy

Some people get a bfp as early as 7dpo (lucky ones!) and some don't get a bfp until after missing af. It really is different each time. If cost is no option, have at it! You never know :)

:dust:


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

summerlove101 said:


> Anyone think its possible to get a faint BFP with FRER at 7dpo? I'm contemplating testing tomorrow morning with FMU.

i got mine at 7dpo


----------



## misskaileigh

Well mine was a FRER today and negative, so hopefully I get a bfp tomorrow or the next day. (yay three test value pack!)


----------



## wamommy

LOL Misskaileigh... I'm right there with you. I bought some FRER last night to use this morning, but of course I couldn't wait and wasted one last night. This morning's was negative (I think) too! I'm saving my last one until I see something, anything, on a cheapie.


----------



## misskaileigh

i'm going to take another FRER tomorrow morning, then stick to dip sticks until I get something, if nothing shows up tomorrow


----------



## wamommy

Let me know how it goes! FXd for you!!


----------



## misskaileigh

I'll let you know! I just feel it, even if I'm negative tomorrow still, I think this is my month


----------



## wamommy

I do too, which is why I just want the stinkin' tests to get on board!!


----------



## misskaileigh

Amen haha I'm so sick of thinking that i'm crazy. 
(Even though my fiance is about sick of me right now, with my crying to laughing in 5 minutes routine)
Although he is amused about me crying over the cat licking my pizza rolls, I think he just wants a bfp to confirm so I'll stop asking him if he thinks I'm really pregnant!


----------



## barbikins

BFN for me thus far. 14dpo - AF due today!


----------



## bbear690

Bfn for me too Af due yesterday :/


----------



## misskaileigh

BFN again today. UGH!!!!!!!!
I quit. haha
But I am very frustrated. I'm just going to keep testing & pray for a BFP


----------



## wamommy

BFN here too! Dang it! I want to see some bfps!

What's funny is, I swore I saw something on yesterday's test, but today's is WHITE :(

I looked at the photos from my last preg, and I didn't get even a faint line until 15 dpo... sooooo WE'RE NOT OUT until :witch: shows her ugly face!

:dust:


----------



## barbikins

My CM is tinged with brown :( I think its over :(


----------



## wamommy

ARGH! I'm sorry barbikins! :hugs:

Why is this so darn tough?


----------



## barbikins

yeah I dont know but I didn't think it'd take this long!
im told healthy couples can take up to half a year or more but wtf?
And then my cousin & few friends got knocked up on their first try. Sucks :(


----------



## Canisa

Could that be implantation barbikins????


----------



## freephoenix

ok, having read all these i'm now certain that either we are all very crazy or i am indeed not crazy. At the very least i'm not alone, yeah. lol. i'm 6dpo and been ttc for 7 months when i had implant removed. this morning my fmu had a very (extremely) faint line and i thought i was imagining it as it's so early but having seen some tests on here i have a bit of hope. plus i also have sore nipples and nausia. i'm hoping so much that this is it cos i'm driving myself up the frigging wall. gonna order some more extra sensitives cos this morning was my last and though i have one frer left i want to save that till i get a bfp on others. i'll be 9dpo on sunday which is also our anniversary, that could be a sweet surprise so fx'd for me lol also babydust to all on here in hope of that elusive bfp!


----------



## freephoenix

btw af due on 6th! She aint welcome for a visit.


----------



## summerlove101

I caved in and tested this morning at 8dpo with CVS early test. Bought a 3 pack. BFN for me! Is there still hope? :shrug:


----------



## wamommy

Yes!! 8dpo is still super early. The average implantation doesn't happen until 6-12dpo, and it take a couple days after THAT to get enough hcg in the system to register on an hpt. 

Most hpts say right in the packaging "99& accurate from the day of your missed period" Even though some women are lucky enough to get a bfp at 8dpo, it's not the norm! You aren't out until AF shows her ugly face.

:dust:


----------



## summerlove101

UPDATE:

I'm a complete idiot! I tested at work on the 2nd pee of the morning (1st pee I couldn't hold long enough to get the test open!) and because I was in such a rush and kind of upset that it looked like a BFN I put it back in the wrapper and wrapped it in some tissue and put it back in my purse so no one would see it in the trash at work (they don't know I'm TTC). Well a couple minutes after getting back to my desk I decided to take a second peak and this time there was definitely a faint line!!! I keep looking at it throughout the day and its not fading away! Going to test again tomorrow just to be sure!


----------



## wamommy

NIIIIICE! I REALLY hope this is your bfp!!!! Please, please keep us updated, and good luck!

:dust:


----------



## misskaileigh

I wish I could have gotten a line at 8dpo, I'm losing hope at this point, but it's not over yet.


----------



## barbikins

The witch got me today :( 
Good luck to you lovely ladies. And see you next month to those who get a BFN.
xo


----------



## misskaileigh

I'm sorry the witch got you, I'm probably next. I'll keep POAS until she shows just to be sure though. I've got a few more days


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I am new to POAS. I caved and tested 2 days early than I wanted (9dpo now). I used the First Response and got 1 strong pink line and 1 weak pink line. Did I mention I caved early AND tested in the evening not the morning :dohh:. Could this be a potential BFP with a weak hormone? Should I get excited to test tomorrow? Or is this common with BFN? Thank you for your response in advance!!! :hugs:


----------



## wamommy

Babyhopeful, ANY pink line means positive, no matter how faint!!!! I think that's probably a BFP!!!! If you can, post the pics and we'll let ya know, but sounds so promising!!! I would def get excited to test again tomorrow!


I'm so sorry Barbikins :( I'll probably be joining you in a couple days too.


----------



## misskaileigh

Sounds really promising, test first thing in the morning, I bet you'll have a BFP!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Thank you for the quick response. I keep hearing people talk about "evaporation line" and I thought it might be that. I'll keep you posted when I test tomorrow.

I can't take a pic since DH doesn't want me to worry about it. Just wait, etc etc. So I don't want him to know I did a little early test. :dohh:


----------



## wamommy

Haha, I hear ya! My dh rolls his eyes every time I test. He says "either you're pregnant or you aren't. Why do you waste the tests?" Argh, silly men.

I really hope you get your bfp tomorrow!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## misskaileigh

I'm so sick of my fiance saying I need to stop testing for a few days, he thinks i'm pregnant because of my crying over nothing, but the test has to agree!!


----------



## BEE86

Hi Ladies,

can I join???? Iam 6dpo and tested this afternoon. It was negative :growlmad: BUT i think I have symptoms. I felt really dizzy and have to go to the bathroom ALL the time. Had some cramping this morning, but it also could be a sign for my period.
I am still praying. Will test tomorrow again. Or not???? 

Good luck to everybody that is still hoping...


----------



## misskaileigh

Good luck!!
6dpo is so early, if you're using dollar store tests go ahead, but I would wait until at least 10dpo to test again


----------



## BEE86

i am still new to all of this. What are dollar tests? 
Where can I get real cheap tests?
We have been trying a couple of times but my husband was deployed most of the time so we could never REALLY try lol.
I still have 2 tests at home so i will try not to waste them haha
I hate waiting


----------



## misskaileigh

Any tests from a dollar store, they're cheap and reliable. I bought tests on amazon, there were 20 of them. 
If you aren't pregnant this cycle order some online


----------



## BEE86

Ok thank you . I did order mine on line a long time ago. I still have two left. I figured it was too early to test this morning but since today I cant stop thinking about being pregnant ahhhh. 
Il see how I feel tomorrow. I read that people tested postive as eary as 7 dpo.


----------



## misskaileigh

Yeah the luckiest of lucky! I wish I was that lucky! i'm 12dpo and still negative


----------



## freephoenix

it wont let me veiw page 24 so i dont know if anyone replied to my post lol. anyway today i got a faint line on my boots cheapie which i think is a much lower sensitivity than the amazon ones. i dont think its an evap as it seems blue to me though i cant show you as i cant find my cable. i know i'm only 7dpo so very early but i swear its there. feeling sick, peeing loads, sore nipples and extremly vivid dreams! i know i couldnt have caught before last friday as i've been ill and my df is far too considerate lol. does hcg show as soon as implant and if so could i have implanted early? i cant wait to get a more def bfp!


----------



## wamommy

sounds promising phoenix!!! I would definitely get a pink dye test to be sure (since blue is awful for evaps) but your symptoms sound great! FXd for you, and keep us posted!!!


----------



## freephoenix

i will defo do that, i was just looking at a implantation calculator which gives me 25th-29th of this month so i could have implanted two days ago. i have ordered more of the high sensitive ones yesterday (which wont be wasted if i get bfp cos i know others who are trying) but i feel as though i could risk a frer soon! i know they say 6 days b4 af and im 9 days b4 af - thinking bout it i'll try to wait till sunday at least. it'll be our anniversary so i'm thinking great second gift!


----------



## summerlove101

Update:
Since the faint line I got yesterday was at 8dpo on a drug store cheapie (blue dye) I broke down and bought a 3 pack of the FRER. I tested 2nd pee of the morning again  1st pee was at 4am (couldnt hold it any longer). This time  BFN! Now Im wondering if the faint line I saw was an evap line  but it was the same color as the test line and definitely in the correct spot on the test! I just dont get it and am completely crushedreally thought this was my month. I really feel different this month, but maybe its all in my head? Im only at 9dpo today so Im trying my best not to lose hope!


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

summerlove101 said:


> Update:
> Since the faint line I got yesterday was at 8dpo on a drug store cheapie (blue dye) I broke down and bought a 3 pack of the FRER. I tested 2nd pee of the morning again  1st pee was at 4am (couldnt hold it any longer). This time  BFN! Now Im wondering if the faint line I saw was an evap line  but it was the same color as the test line and definitely in the correct spot on the test! I just dont get it and am completely crushedreally thought this was my month. I really feel different this month, but maybe its all in my head? Im only at 9dpo today so Im trying my best not to lose hope!



Post a pic


----------



## wamommy

Argh, summerlove! How frustrating!! It's still super early, though.... so you aren't out yet!
FXd for you!

I think I'm out. 13 dpo and bfn on FRER :(


----------



## summerlove101

thanks wamommy! FXe'd for you too! we're not out till AF shows her ugly face!


----------



## freephoenix

my update, never been so happy to be nausious! now got super sensitive sense of smell too. just waiting for my tests to arrive. little worried after reading summers post as my boots cheapy faint line was also blue and in right place. are the evaps on those same colour, did i get excited for nothing? only now 8dpo though so not panicking and af dont mean anything to me if she comes as on my second child i didnt miss any, only tested when i did (nearly 4 months) to humour my mum! well fx'd for everyone doing this dreaded tww! i hate it. thing is though my cm at o was more extreme than usual so i wonder if the past 7 months of ttc perhaps i hadnt properly and implant hormones were still there? all i can do is hope. i also wonder if yesterdays faint was a true early bfp rather than evap could that indicate twins? now thats a scary but not unwelcome idea mmmmmm..................


----------



## freephoenix

ok here i am, 8dpo and so silly me did a frer this afternoon, after copius coffees and so it was little surprise that it was bfn. what also worries me is that i accidently dipped it longer than i should cause the others say 20 seconds and i didnt read the instructions till afterwards. i'm still hopefull though and will try again with fmu tommorow.


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> OK so here is my SMU tests at 12dpo. And I got a BFN on my FRER but accidentally deleted that photo.
> My cramping subsided since Friday when it started. Yesterday I didn't notice it much but I felt heaviness & bloating - AF like. I still have some cramping but it's not as often or as strong so I don't know what to make of this. AF due on Wednesday.
> 
> Call me crazy but when I tilt my screen, I see very faint second lines....Click to expand...
> 
> this batch has had a shadow like line on all of the tests but by the time they full dry, its evident its white. there is no colour. infact if i took a photo 2 min into the test, you'd think I got my faint bfp lol
> Anyway, nothing on the tests...i swear ;)Click to expand...

I had a bad batch of test that did that I wrote the person that sold them too me and she sent me an entire new package! I was so mad, but the lines stayed on the test. gRrr getting peoples hopes up!


----------



## barbikins

I will be 1dpo tomorrow! YAY! Hope this month worked out for me better :) 
good luck ladies! xo


----------



## mommapowers32

Barbkins I am dpo 3 according to FF however I've had four days fof bfp opks but cd18 was super dark the test line was way darker than the.control.line. hubby and I :sex: on cd 14 so if his little swimmers stayed alive the full 5-7days might has a chance but I'm not counting on it... Good luck to u


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> Barbkins I am dpo 3 according to FF however I've had four days fof bfp opks but cd18 was super dark the test line was way darker than the.control.line. hubby and I :sex: on cd 14 so if his little swimmers stayed alive the full 5-7days might has a chance but I'm not counting on it... Good luck to u

Hey you!....This is my first month using FF & temping. I am confused already.
I was certain i Ovulated on CD 16 (I'm on CD 19 today & would be 3dpo) except that my temp dropped this morning (was expecting a spike) back to the same temperature that I Ovulated on. I even felt what I'm sure was O pains on CD16. And based on OPK's I've done in the past, CD16 makes sense that I would O. 
And another weird thing - yesterday I wiped after going pee & my CM seemed slippery. It didn't streatch out like egg whites but was slippery...so I made sure to BD last night JUST IN CASE. But really, I was expecting the temp to rise this morning, not drop. I dont get this.
We made sure to time out BD REALLY good. And I feel like this may be the month. I've not obsessed about it this month like I usually do. My DH even said to me after one of our BD sessions he felt like that 'did it' LOL
CROSSING MY FINGERS!
Good luck to you!


----------



## mommapowers32

Barbkins, sounds like this one should be your month!! I myself get confused with tempting. Sometimes my months are like textbook then other my temps are ALL over the place! I am crossing my fingers for you!! 

GL ALL!!


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> Barbkins, sounds like this one should be your month!! I myself get confused with tempting. Sometimes my months are like textbook then other my temps are ALL over the place! I am crossing my fingers for you!!
> 
> GL ALL!!

It's my first month so I"m definitely confused.
Hey - do you ever notice if you temp more than once the temp is all over the place? Another thing that got me confused this morning ;(


----------



## butterflywolf

Hey barbinkins! I see we're near the same cycle again XD I believe I'm 2 dpo. Believed I O'd On May 12th. We really been doing the Baby Dance a lot this month. And we are still going to keep doing it until either I get that BFP or AF. I thought about trying to temp too, but this is only our 3rd month TTC again so we'll play it by ear for now. Besides, the doctor says he thinks we'll get preggy fairly quick again. Hope he's right. Just trying to keep busy this time around though. Doing crafts for xmas gifts, light yard work, getting ready for a rummage sale, and getting Sparky (one of my dogs) into a pet theapy dog. So proud of him. Should be fully cetified probably by the end of next week with any luck.


----------



## James0763

I'm 7 dpo, just a waiting. No real symptoms... Probably another BFN about stare me in the face. But... If it is negative I have a paint project I want to start on :)


----------



## wamommy

barbikins, I'm with you! I tried using FF a couple of times, and it confused me SO much, lol. Also, my normal temp is at least a degree below average, so temping makes me feel like I'm even MORE broken!

I'll be following you guys, and hoping this is your month for that beautiful :bfp:!!


----------



## barbikins

butterflywolf said:


> Hey barbinkins! I see we're near the same cycle again XD I believe I'm 2 dpo. Believed I O'd On May 12th. We really been doing the Baby Dance a lot this month. And we are still going to keep doing it until either I get that BFP or AF. I thought about trying to temp too, but this is only our 3rd month TTC again so we'll play it by ear for now. Besides, the doctor says he thinks we'll get preggy fairly quick again. Hope he's right. Just trying to keep busy this time around though. Doing crafts for xmas gifts, light yard work, getting ready for a rummage sale, and getting Sparky (one of my dogs) into a pet theapy dog. So proud of him. Should be fully cetified probably by the end of next week with any luck.

Yeah I am pretty sure I'm 3dpo & O'd on Friday the 18th but I'm not sure anymore LOL...yesterday I think I may have had some EWCM but my cervix is firm & closed. Anyway LOL
I guess I'll find out soon enough if I am pregnant. I need to keep busy too. 
We're going away this long weekend to Ottawa so that'll be a good distraction!!! I can start testing AFTER next weekend.
Good luck! xo


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> Yeah I am pretty sure I'm 3dpo & O'd on Friday the 18th but I'm not sure anymore LOL...yesterday I think I may have had some EWCM but my cervix is firm & closed. Anyway LOL
> I guess I'll find out soon enough if I am pregnant. I need to keep busy too.
> We're going away this long weekend to Ottawa so that'll be a good distraction!!! I can start testing AFTER next weekend.
> Good luck! xo

XD I think you mean the 11th lol. And yea I hear you. It's like  I thought I O'd then but then why am I having this type of Cm? Like I said I think I did on the 12th, not sure. DH told me not to think too much about it and we'll just keep doing the dance and keep my mind off on how many dpo I actually am. Think that will work? XD
Ottawa sounds fun. (had to look it up to see where it was) I know it'll be a wonderful distraction. I felt so refresh after our trip to Mall of America a few weeks ago. And yes one more weekend then we can test lol


----------



## barbikins

Good luck to you!!! This can all be very confusing. 
TTC is not strait forward!

Where in the US are you?! Ottawa is our capital ;)


----------



## mommapowers32

Yeah my temp can go all over the place however the no.th I fell pregnant with ds it was textbook ...


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> Good luck to you!!! This can all be very confusing.
> TTC is not strait forward!
> 
> Where in the US are you?! Ottawa is our capital ;)

Green Bay, Wisconsin. And nope I am not a packer fan (could care less about football) nor am I cheesehead XD I get it all the time that I am not a true wisconsinite then. XD Born and raised here, just don't act like the typical wisconsin person lol


----------



## barbikins

HAHA cheese head! I had a Green Bay Packers windbreaker in Elementary School...dont know why. But I wore it a lot. LOL

So, you're either 3 or 4 dpo today?


----------



## barbikins

Sooooo I said I wouldnt until after this weekend but I did. I tested today.
HAHA!
Here is my test 5dpo!
 



Attached Files:







5 dpo.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 67


----------



## mommapowers32

I couldnt help myself 6dpo and poas... it has a shadow... but not reading into it!


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> Sooooo I said I wouldnt until after this weekend but I did. I tested today.
> HAHA!
> Here is my test 5dpo!

y
you got that same shadpw as I do.... hmmm good signs ?? :hugs:
I hope so


----------



## mommapowers32

my 6 dpo https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y295/flirtingkandy32/17981copy.jpg


----------



## barbikins

Hah. I thought I might have seen a shadow actually. 
But. 5dpo is too early. 6 dpo is more likely!
Here is to tImitriw 6dpo fmu!!! Bed time yet?!


----------



## barbikins

Omg. I meant tomorrow lOl


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

barbikins said:


> Omg. I meant tomorrow lOl


Ok barbi...did u test yet??? It's tomorrow. Lol


----------



## barbikins

I did! I did! BFN! The ultra sensitive has evap. I dont know why I bought these tests AGAIN. They SUCK A$$.


----------



## minted69

So you 6dpo and testing.........shame on you lol
i done the same yesterday and today lol and great big fat ugly BFN lmao gl
x


----------



## mommapowers32

Mine has a shadow thing again but I doubt it is anything I didnt temp this morning my son ran off with the thermometer


----------



## minted69

mommapowers32 said:


> Mine has a shadow thing again but I doubt it is anything I didnt temp this morning my son ran off with the thermometer

Next time take pic and we have a look for you :thumbup:


----------



## barbikins

6dpo - its not unheard of ;) hehehe


----------



## mrswemyss

mommapowers32 said:


> Aanch - yes but we are crazy and think that we can get a :bfp: sooner :winkwink:

I wish I could but it makes me sad every time I see and BFN!! Plus the test are so expensive... My AF is due around the 25th also, but my cycles are 33-35 days so I assume it would take me longer to get a BFP? but at this point, I think that I am never gonna get prego


----------



## mrswemyss

barbikins said:


> I've got FMU & SMU
> 
> They look BFN to me but as they are wet I keep thinking I see some shadow of a line...but its not pink...what do you ladies think? I know its still quite early.

WHAT are these things? I see them all over this site but I do not see them where I live. Are they only sold in canada? I love in North Carolina


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

mrswemyss said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I've got FMU & SMU
> 
> They look BFN to me but as they are wet I keep thinking I see some shadow of a line...but its not pink...what do you ladies think? I know its still quite early.
> 
> WHAT are these things? I see them all over this site but I do not see them where I live. Are they only sold in canada? I love in North CarolinaClick to expand...

early-pregnancy-tests.com
I got mine from here. At 7dpo I got my BPF.


----------



## wamommy

mrswemyss said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I've got FMU & SMU
> 
> They look BFN to me but as they are wet I keep thinking I see some shadow of a line...but its not pink...what do you ladies think? I know its still quite early.
> 
> WHAT are these things? I see them all over this site but I do not see them where I live. Are they only sold in canada? I love in North CarolinaClick to expand...

First Morning Urine and Second Morning Urine :D I'm finally up to date on most of the acronyms. There are still a couple I'm not sure of though :rofl:

Barbikins, stalking and hoping this is your month!!


----------



## mommapowers32

Well its 9 dpo for me my temp had a spik to 98.52 this morning... BFN on test. Really hoping that my other cheapies come soon I am almost out of my test ! GL LADIES crossing my fingers for you!! BTW got an amazing deal on digitals clear blue 5 pack for 15.00 =)

Question I am getting real creamy cm almost ewcm ... any of you experience that


----------



## mrswemyss

I broke down and tested this am :( 8dpo bfn! Of course, now I'm super bummed... I have no symptoms, sore throat the past two ams but sure its allergies


----------



## mommapowers32

Well my pic for dpo 10 here it is ladies :bfn:

https://i49.tinypic.com/2d8s2md.jpg


----------



## mommapowers32

ok ladies my line has gotten a little bit of color but it is thin. my temp is still 98.52 which it is normally 96-97 so maybe a good sign ??... 

here is my test with out editing
https://i47.tinypic.com/synsy0.jpg


with editing
https://i45.tinypic.com/2vvkz2f.jpg

mind you the pic was taken with my camera phone... so the quality isnt great.


----------



## mrswemyss

10 dpo bfn :( this am....super depressed


----------



## minted69

11dpo bfn......not looking good


----------



## wamommy

I didn't get a bfp until 15 dpo with BOTH of my last 2 pregnancies, so you aren't out yet!! Hang in there until AF or your bfp shows up.

:dust:


----------



## mommapowers32

wamommy said:


> I didn't get a bfp until 15 dpo with BOTH of my last 2 pregnancies, so you aren't out yet!! Hang in there until AF or your bfp shows up.
> 
> :dust:


I got my bfp with my DS at 10 dpo so when 10 dpo hits and I get bfn Im sosad too... but I know people didnt get bfp till a week after missed period ... so keep your head up
:dust:


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies, I've been away this weekend but I tested before I left at 8dpo & of course bfn. I tested this morning & this evening & bfn.
At the same time I tested today, I wiped & got lots & lots of yellow eggwhite mucus. the type I keep hoping to get when I ovulate. anyone else get this? cheers!


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> ok ladies my line has gotten a little bit of color but it is thin. my temp is still 98.52 which it is normally 96-97 so maybe a good sign ??...
> 
> here is my test with out editing
> https://i47.tinypic.com/synsy0.jpg
> 
> 
> with editing
> https://i45.tinypic.com/2vvkz2f.jpg
> 
> mind you the pic was taken with my camera phone... so the quality isnt great.

It should be as thick as the test line. I've had lots of nasty evaps with the IC's.
I hope its the beginning of some thing!


----------



## barbikins

Well major cramping has started today. Not uncommon this many days before AF & the EWCM doesn't sound good the more research I do. :( :( :( :( :( :(


----------



## mommapowers32

Barbkins - I am having more of the creamy white cm... but I have heard of a friend of mine getting tons of cm before she found out she was preggo! I am crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## barbikins

Hi momma! I also have had a lot of sticky white CM this cycle. 
The ewcm has me confused & concerned. The cramps don't help me feel confident. 
I'm omw to the office where I will test ( tests r all at work ) & will let you know. 
But I really feel defeated. I had lots of symptoms this cycle that kept me hopeful until the cramps showed up. I've been having nausea on/off the past several days. 
Have you tested this morning??


----------



## barbikins

Well here are both of my bfn! FMU & SMU :(
Still having cramps. I am sure by this point I would have gotten a FAINT line.
The cramps are always the killer....:cry:
 



Attached Files:







11dpo fmu.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 31









11 dpo smu.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 43


----------



## mommapowers32

Barbkins I see something on ur smu.. and ur temps are stayi.g up.there I bet this is it month


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> Barbkins I see something on ur smu.. and ur temps are stayi.g up.there I bet this is it month

I thought I saw some thing when the test was running but I believe it's a shadow. It has no colour :(
I took a FRER & Clear Blue Plus today - both are negative. I will take photos of it.

The cramps are throwing me right off. Since last September (after giving birth) I have been cramping for days leading to AF....:growlmad:

Did you test today?! Post a photo!!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Here are my FRER & Clearblue from today. One is tweaked, the other original.
I keep thinking I see a shadow line on the FRER. But that's the most - no colour. Just shadow?
 



Attached Files:







non tweaked.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 64









tweaked 11dpo.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 71


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> Here are my FRER & Clearblue from today. One is tweaked, the other original.
> I keep thinking I see a shadow line on the FRER. But that's the most - no colour. Just shadow?

I think that your preggo lady!! I am praying for you!! I just got so excited!!!


----------



## mommapowers32

I did take a testt had another shadow on it... btw (the clue blue one is it suppose to be a + sign)


----------



## barbikins

Hey lady! Thanks for getting excited but don't get too excited. I'm not feeling this is it.
The only maybe lines I may see are all shadows on my end. Just took another IC test & it's stark WHITE. My cramps aren't improving either.

ps, I know about the + sign on the blue. I usually dont buy these cuz they are horrible for evaps but the new Clear Blue Plus seems pretty decent. No evap lines.
I'll have to wait for tomorrow morning....


----------



## barbikins

One last obsessive photo of the day :)
I tweaked & I can see the second line but it has NO colour.
 



Attached Files:







tweaked 11.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 60


----------



## mommapowers32

Yeah I have a feeling his isnt my month either idk why but I have never gotten sore BB before Af but now its been like clock work for the past two months... and that was my sign of pregnancy... so IDK I wanna take one of my digi but AF is "suppose " to come tomorrow thru Friday FF says that today I am 14 dpo but I got + ops for 3 days I have no idea when I O'ed ... Maybe Ill take another test...


----------



## mommapowers32

Your inverted test.

https://i49.tinypic.com/10g0mbp.jpg

My digital EPT was blank !!! Didnt work AT ALL, took it apart and the dye never went up the test!! I used the clear blue digi and it said not pregnant. =(


----------



## barbikins

Thanks for the invert. Looks like an evap - or shadow line like I suspect. There's no colour.
I hate this waiting game :(

Hang in there! You have one more day to test?!


----------



## mommapowers32

Thanks one more day to test, but I am cramping (but near my ovaries) and having a bright pinky cm...


----------



## barbikins

Is that type of bleeding and cramping normal for
You? How long have you been ttc?
I've had on and off cramping today. This was my big sign each month that it was over for me. I anticipate when I do get pregnant again, I won't have cramps. 
I have a Clear Blue plus and some dollar store brand waiting for fmu. I also ordered more tests which I should get by about Thursday. I am trying to remain hopeful. 
My last preggo I got a very clear bfp on my IC and on Digi at about 11/12 dpo. So I've got only that to reference to.


----------



## mommapowers32

For three months and no its not common for me ... I've never had a pink cm before it wasn't even enougjt to be spotting and its around my ovaries or higher near my hip bone area ... I've been charting my days since last June since I don't use bc it makes me nuts. My last pregnancy I got a faint bfp on cd 10 and it got darker and darker thru the day. My bb are so sore but the past three months its been the usual after dpo 6 which is new for me ... However my temp is sticking high after my dip ....


I'm praying for u


----------



## barbikins

This is our 4th cycle & I am more than certain now I'm moving onto the 5th cycle TTC. I seriously never imagined it take this long. Last time we didn't even plan to get pregnant.
Charting IS driving me nuts & this is my last cycle. I'm going back to using OPK's. My doctor said the same. I hope this is it for you as well! If not - I'll hope to see you back here next cycle :)
Here are my tests today. All BFN.
 



Attached Files:







12dpo fmu.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 34









12dpo dollarama.jpg
File size: 2.7 KB
Views: 33









smu 12dpo.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 32


----------



## mommapowers32

Hey girl I'm right there with it moving on to month 4 of ttc. I had a dark small clot this morning ... And bfn on my test... According to FF we DTD 3 days before ovulation with my opks I think we did it 4-5 days before ovulation... Anyway


----------



## barbikins

So AF started today?!
I just tested with a FRER...bfn. I am hoping for changes tomorrow morning.


----------



## barbikins

So I did a cheapie pregnancy predictor & this is the results I got...wonder if it'll come true this week lol

Your cards show conception (or finding out about the pregnancy) around Jan. 10 - Feb. 18. This date range could also represent your child's birth date or due date. The supporting cards also show a possible conception date between Apr. 21 - May 20 which would put ovulation/conception within the past couple of weeks!

I wish you good health and happiness!
Grace M.

If you found your reading helpful please consider sharing my link with others:
https://pregnancyreadings.wordpress.com/


----------



## HurstFam

Hey ladies  I am approx. 6-7 dpo. I am totally new here. Naturally I decided to test today (maybe I'm a masochist? Lol) and of course it was a BFN. I am just hoping to find some other ladies in the same boat! Good luck girls.


----------



## barbikins

I usually start testing around 6dpo. What can I say, I'm ever too hopeful.


----------



## HurstFam

I see the bfp and tell myself "you WILL NOT test again until you're late". BAHAHAHAHA! Reality: I will be holding my pee and restricting fluids after about 7 so that I can have my best shot at a bfp in the am... sad life you live as a poas addict.


----------



## HurstFam

HurstFam said:


> I see the bfp and tell myself "you WILL NOT test again until you're late". BAHAHAHAHA! Reality: I will be holding my pee and restricting fluids after about 7 so that I can have my best shot at a bfp in the am... sad life you live as a poas addict.

BFN***


----------



## barbikins

Lol don't hold it from 7pm. Truly if the hormone is there, any time of day will work. 
I first saw my bfp @ around 8pm.


----------



## mommapowers32

Welcome to the thread Hurst fam! 

AF :witch: showed her face yet again.. blah... bb arent sore anymore but lower back pain and cramps have started.. good news I got to work on my tan today while myDS played ithe back yard and while he napped I finishd my book =)


----------



## HurstFam

mommapowers32 said:


> Welcome to the thread Hurst fam!
> 
> AF :witch: showed her face yet again.. blah... bb arent sore anymore but lower back pain and cramps have started.. good news I got to work on my tan today while myDS played ithe back yard and while he napped I finishd my book =)

Thank you for the welcome! Sorry about AF :/ As someone who is ttc after Mirena, I am a bit nervous. All I can do is wait...and not think about. Except that's all I do. I never had a +opk, but I am nearly certain I o'd around the 17th. Maybe even the 16th. I had O pains and EWCM. I'm afraid to do any BDing now because IF if if IF I caught some SBD I don't want to somehow disrupt the process! LOL. Poor hubby...


----------



## barbikins

I am sorry momma...that sucks! I am pretty sure I'm following behind ya.
I took a dollar store test around 4pm...on the whim. And there I think there's a nasty shadow or evap. I'm tired of this crap lol. I have a FRER for first thing tomorrow.


----------



## HurstFam

So tonight, even though AF shouldn't be coming around for at least a week I had some burning/pulling lower back pain coupled with what felt like intense ovulation pain which was then followed by what felt like AF cramps. Seriously feel like I could start af any second. NOT. COOL.


----------



## barbikins

Well tested today - bfn. Not even a faint line. 
I feel AF coming on...got the typical achy cramps & bloating. I was so hoping this was it :(


----------



## mommapowers32

Aw sorry barbkins


----------



## barbikins

AF hasn't arrived yet! But I'm still expecting it....BFN today.


----------



## mrswemyss

Don't you hate that, same for me :( bfn no sign of af! Ugh


----------



## barbikins

Well my temps are remaining high. Tests negative (don't have any left today to test) and so AF should arrive tomorrow? I feel like she's a coming. I keep anticipating a temp drop each morning. So maybe tomorrow?


----------



## mrswemyss

AF came... :(


----------



## barbikins

I tested today. Bfn. AF cramps are back. I'm sure he will show her ugly face tomorrow.


----------



## mrswemyss

blah!


----------



## barbikins

Still waiting.... Lol. Had a horrible testing experience this morning. 
I bout some no-name bean and it totally failed. 
But I have cramps again this morning. I'm just....waiting.


----------



## barbikins

Still waiting for some thing to happen. My temp remains high but I tested way too early because I got woken up & couldn't stay asleep afterward. So I am held in suspense while my preggo tests remain stark white. Check out my Equate test fail! HAH. Never again.
 



Attached Files:







14dpo equate.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 39









14dpo frer.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 40


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> Still waiting for some thing to happen. My temp remains high but I tested way too early because I got woken up & couldn't stay asleep afterward. So I am held in suspense while my preggo tests remain stark white. Check out my Equate test fail! HAH. Never again.

Wow that sucks any luck ?? That's as bad as my digi not working ... Dh did the deed last night and I got bfp opk this morning here's to hoping !!! My reno spiked yesterday and dropped today ...


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting for some thing to happen. My temp remains high but I tested way too early because I got woken up & couldn't stay asleep afterward. So I am held in suspense while my preggo tests remain stark white. Check out my Equate test fail! HAH. Never again.
> 
> Wow that sucks any luck ?? That's as bad as my digi not working ... Dh did the deed last night and I got bfp opk this morning here's to hoping !!! My reno spiked yesterday and dropped today ...Click to expand...

Naw AF showed her ugly face :( I am on CD6 today so just waiting to O.
Good luck! I hope it worked for you :) Keep me posted.
I hate this first two weeks of waiting...so damn uneventful :(


----------



## mommapowers32

I know I cannot believe I O'd this early!! I am dpo 1 and wishing it was 10 already! GL lady!!! :dust:


----------



## barbikins

Oh? What CD do you normally O?


----------



## mommapowers32

Cd 17-18 i normally have a 31-33 day cycle


----------



## barbikins

Wow we have similar cycles and Ovulation timing. 
So how did you clue in that you O'd early? This will be something I should think about.


----------



## mommapowers32

I started cramping like o pains but I've been temping every mornin and taken opk since cd5 (I buy them super cheap online ) and cd 12 is was bfp :) I recommend taking opk all through Ur cycle not just certain days. I've experienced cd7 ovulations and a 20 day cycle in march and the month I fell preggo with my son I o'd 2 or had two lh surges.


----------



## barbikins

Wowsas....well, I use OPK's every month & have always fallen positive on CD 16ish...
Last month I temped only & had a long cycle - 34 days so I O'd on CD19. Although I had what I felt like O pains on the 16th...
This cycle I'm back on using OPK & I am planning to start temping again. Reason so - I'm taking Chinese herbs to sort out my cycle & balance my hormones. Two friends I know have done the same & it shortened their cycles & also changed their periods so now I'm afraid that I may not ovulate the same.


----------



## mommapowers32

Yeah I would do both just to make sure u catch that little eggy we want it to stick !!!! Have u o'd yet ??


----------



## TurtleMuffin

I'm 6dpo today too and I've just offered 8 FRER from amazon. They'll. E here this week but I'm going to try to wait til Monday. Or Tuesday next week! 
Hope we all get BFPs!


----------



## barbikins

No I'm only CD7. But I'm going to get back in temping as of tomorrow morning just to get the temp spike to confirm O. 
Good luck momma! Let me know how your testing comes along!


----------



## mommapowers32

Thanks barbkins!! Dpo 2 sub this is gonna take forever !!


----------



## barbikins

Hi TurtleMuffin - hope you get your BFP! I really hope this will finally be our month. 5th cycle....*sigh*....

Momma - good luck to you! The worst times are the weeks leading to O (boring) & then every day before 8dpo...again, boring!!!

Barb


----------



## mommapowers32

Well ladies tomorrow is my 6 dpo Im so excited I've been keeping up with my opks as usual all the way through my cycle here they are 

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y295/flirtingkandy32/opkprogresson.jpg


----------



## barbikins

Hey Hun,
Are you waiting for your OPK to turn positive is that why you are still testing?
Your chart's looking good!

B.


----------



## mommapowers32

Barb - No I always take them through the month I had two surges in one month (when I fell preggo with DS) and kinda if it turns positive again I will use a HPT RIGHT then lol it detected my HCG early with DS but Im not relying on it though!! Thanks!! I felt crampies today around my ovaries nothing horrible more like twinges


----------



## mommapowers32

so confession took hpt today had a nasty evap (almost had me convinced that it was a line but it wasnt... )

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y295/flirtingkandy32/evap.jpg


----------



## barbikins

Boooo! Evaps t horrible!!!! Good luck momma! Keep me posted. I can't wait to be in the tww already!


----------



## mommapowers32

How many more days for u barb


----------



## barbikins

I am on CD 13 today. On average, I see a positive LH surge around CD15. So I'm anticipating another couple of days which would be great. My MIL arrives on Friday & I would prefer she'd be here AFTER baby making ;)
Last night when I went pee, I noticed a small amount of EWCM. It's quite rare for me to see this...usually my CM is just really went leading up to Ovulation. I keep checking today but all I got is a lot of wet CM. I've been taking new herbs & a friend of mine started getting 3 days of EWCM since taking the same herbs. So I'm wondering if it's already working...I've only been on the herbs about 10 days. I reallllly hope this is it!

Have you taken any more tests? One today?!


----------



## barbikins

Here is my LH test today.
 



Attached Files:







CD13 LH Test.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## mommapowers32

Hey lady I just saw Ur post Gl I get ewcm between 2-3 days I've had it longer too and a lot of it lol!! That test is almost bfp :) my opk is light and I got a shadow of something on my hpt but the camera isn't picking it up on my phone ill try again.


----------



## mommapowers32

I had a good temp rose this morning :)


----------



## barbikins

Thanks!!!
Your OPK has a pink faint line? Or just a shadow? You're still really early in the game so I wouldn't be too worried.
I do see your temp rise! This could be good. I got a temp rise though last cycle - it went triphasic & didn't end up pregnant. My temps are slowly going down now so I'm expecting O is coming soon!


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> Thanks!!!
> Your OPK has a pink faint line? Or just a shadow? You're still really early in the game so I wouldn't be too worried.
> I do see your temp rise! This could be good. I got a temp rise though last cycle - it went triphasic & didn't end up pregnant. My temps are slowly going down now so I'm expecting O is coming soon!


My opks havent gone white they all have a faint line since O but I though I saw something on the HPT I know Im super early Im sure it is a Evap. Im hoping on Wednesday or Thursday I will have a BFP it would be so cool to share the news at our Son's 2nd birthday party this saturday!


----------



## barbikins

Take a photo! I'd love to see it!
And that would be great news indeed!
Every month I keep imagining where I'd be & with whom on the day I could find out I'm pregnant.
This is your 4th cycle right? I can't beleive some days I am on cycle 5 and still nothing. & then I think if I got pregnant in Feb, I could almost be 5 months preggo :(
I had a chemical in Feb....


----------



## mommapowers32

AW! Yes maam. With our son I was using OPKS to avoid pregnancy due to I cannot be on BC it makes me crazy!! And I had two LH surges (or I O'd twice idk) the second time was when AF was suppose to show... and I got our DS =) We wouldnt trade it for the world. The Feb prior to that I had a chemical also then around Easter found out I have Endometriosis. My left ovary was attached to my lower bowls and she cleaned me out really well during my lap. I Breastfed for a year with DS so I didnt have a cycle till afer his first birthday. We got Married in March and started trying then (hubby go back an forth I dont want a baby, lets try for a baby!) Im just like ok well when you want to have sex we will when it happenes it happens (although I influence him when I can haha) I hope that we get our BFP by Oct that would be GREAT! =) 


Sorry for my novel lol


I took more hpt and Ill post pics of my little experement I just did (ept, IC hpt, IC opk all in the same urine) then my opk and hpt FMU


----------



## barbikins

My doctor told me some woman Ovulate more than once in 1 cycle but I dont think its very common. I dont test any more after a positive test. I've had once where I had 3 positives, 3 days in a row. Then I read you need to stop after the first so I do :) And after O, my drive is very low so not much BD to be had incase I were to catch a second O.
Last cycle, I had a crazy amount of EWCM around 7dpo...my doctor said I could have ovulated twice. I BD'd the day before just by chance...but nothing.
I certainly hope to get a bfp BEFORE October. Man, that would be a super long time.

OK I'm waiting for your photos :)


----------



## mommapowers32

here is the shadow test dpo 8

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y295/flirtingkandy32/dpo8invert.jpg
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y295/flirtingkandy32/dpo8.jpg


----------



## barbikins

I sort of see the shadow. Very hard to see it.


----------



## barbikins

btw, I noticed most IC's have a shadow. 
And, when a pink line comes up, no matter how faint - it's quite noticeable.
There shouldnt be any squinting involved lol
I tell myself this all the time but I dont listen to me!


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> My doctor told me some woman Ovulate more than once in 1 cycle but I dont think its very common. I dont test any more after a positive test. I've had once where I had 3 positives, 3 days in a row. Then I read you need to stop after the first so I do :) And after O, my drive is very low so not much BD to be had incase I were to catch a second O.
> Last cycle, I had a crazy amount of EWCM around 7dpo...my doctor said I could have ovulated twice. I BD'd the day before just by chance...but nothing.
> I certainly hope to get a bfp BEFORE October. Man, that would be a super long time.
> 
> OK I'm waiting for your photos :)

I hope this is it for you!! I am praying for your BFP! How long was it till AF came last cycle my cycle with the two O's was 42 ( got my bfp that day) I O'd on cd 14 then cd 32 it was weird. 

I only posted the FMU pic the others did have anything good on the my urine was almost clear BOO!


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> btw, I noticed most IC's have a shadow.
> And, when a pink line comes up, no matter how faint - it's quite noticeable.
> There shouldnt be any squinting involved lol
> I tell myself this all the time but I dont listen to me!

Yeah I know me too lol that what I told myself when I saw it... its a shadow... lol


----------



## barbikins

My cycle was long last month - 34 instead of 31 & I ovulated on CD19. It's not common for me at all. But my LP was what it should be.
I'm so tired of TTCin'g...its not fun :(
And what sucks is every one else I know got pregnant so damn fast.


----------



## mommapowers32

Yeah I know. After I had my chemical, I had the lap surgery. The same day I got told about my endo my good friend called me to tell me she was pregnant. I was so heart broken. Then 3 months later my cousin and bff got pregnant ( were not trying AT ALL) and I was even more upset because I felt " It was my fault that I lost our baby bc of the endo" even though it wasnt I was really depressed.


----------



## barbikins

It sucks when friends & people you know are having babies & you're no where. 
I lost my baby last summer & since then I lost count how many people I know are either pregnant right now or have delivered their babies since. It was a very hard road & I had a hard time feeling happy for everyone.


----------



## mommapowers32

It was difficult for me too so I understand and unless youve been through it, you dont get it. :hugs:


----------



## mommapowers32

https://tcoyf.com/members/mommapowers32/charts/default.aspx 

have you tried this site?


----------



## barbikins

Wow, no! I have the book though :) I got it recently.
Do you like this better than Fertility Friend???
I love that I can use FF on my iphone.


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> Wow, no! I have the book though :) I got it recently.
> Do you like this better than Fertility Friend???
> I love that I can use FF on my iphone.

I like that it adjust you temp but I love the FF is on my phone too I use both.


----------



## barbikins

Maybe I will check it out. 
I got a positive opk today! CD 15 so I'm back on track this month. 
I noticed ewcm the last 3 days too. I only noticed some on my underwater but mostly I have to check my cervix to notice it. Anyway, used some pre-seed last night for extra measure & even inserted a soft cup just to see if this would make ANY difference this month. My temperature rose from 36.22 to 36.51 this morning but its not high enough if I'm to go over the cover line. So I think I should see another shift tomorrow morning or gradual like last month over a few days!


----------



## barbikins

Underware!! Not underwater lol. 
Any hpt news momma?


----------



## mommapowers32

Yay for bfp opk its a start!!! :sex: time !! My temp went back up this morning yay about to go poas


----------



## barbikins

I'm getting tired of BD...lol! But, OK.
Yah go test!!!! G/l!!


----------



## mommapowers32

Lol gotta make it fun ;) not that Ur only making a baby u know that really makes thing more stressful and doesn't make the love making less romantic


----------



## butterflywolf

Tested today again cause I can't wait XD Thought maybe I see something but it's so faint. GAH. Anyway last night dreamt that I had twins a boy and a girl. Logan and Layna that is what I even called them in my dream. I also was shocked and annoyed that my grandparents and a few friends were at the hospital. (I don't want anyone there but my parents my DH and MAYBE my closest friend that's it).
High, Soft, Closed Cervix
Felt a little throw uppy this morning when I woke (went away before I even ate)
My breast feel a little achy.
Been having this feeling that just KNOW that I am preggy. 
So yea hopefully XD


----------



## barbikins

momma - I try to keep things fun. Lot of the time it is but my drive isn't what it used to be. And the days like today where I know I really need to BD, I really don't wanna! LOL
But I will either way....
So, how was your morning test???

butterfly - can you post your test photo? I hope this is it for you!!!

XO


----------



## butterflywolf

Dunno if the link will work, let me know if it does work https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=30752
I had to invert it and tilt screen to see it on the computer. Like I said it's real faint.


----------



## barbikins

Hey hun, I'm having a really hard time seeing a second line - sorry.
I hope it gets darker & its your bfp! You're still so very early in the game.


----------



## butterflywolf

I'm hoping so too. Would like to know before Saturday one way or the other though. Cause I've been cutting Grandpa's yard (2 plus acres) and the riding lawnmower well lets just say isn't very pregnancy friendly so if I am I have to stop cutting the lawn and make DH help my dad cut it.


----------



## mommapowers32

Well bfn again this morning boo!!!

Butterfly I see something inverted but I wouldn't count it I've had shadows since dpo 7 that show up inverted ... Wait till there is a nice pink line gl


----------



## barbikins

You have a short cycle again this month? It can still happen...hang in there!
This is tough - I hate the testing/waiting crap.


----------



## barbikins

I would like THIS photo to be what I see on an hpt this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







CD 15 LH Test.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mommapowers32

me too girl! BEAUTIFUL BFP OPK!!!


----------



## barbikins

Thank you!!! Now if I can get a preggo test to look like that - I'd be happy as pig in s*it!


----------



## mommapowers32

Lol I know right!! Im praying for ya did Yall DTD last night or today ??


----------



## barbikins

Thank you!!!! We did BD last night. A lot the past 7 days. I plan to attack when I get home tonight too.


----------



## mommapowers32

HAHA!! The Sexcapaides is on tonight!!! ;)


----------



## barbikins

Haha ya. My hubby just thinks hes a luck man. Poor thing it's like a dessert in the tww period. I just don't have the drive...


----------



## mommapowers32

Awww !! Well bfn this morning temp dropped a little sigh !! :(


----------



## barbikins

momma, I'm sorry it's not happening for you. It's not easy...I hate it. This is our 5th month & I'm just hoping this was it. I actually felt really good about things this week & i'm feeling optimistic. And although it's only been 5 months, I feel like it's not going to happen. I will never see a positive test!

My temperature rose yesterday but this morning, dropped quite a bit....& today should be my O...so I'm wondering & hoping to see my temperature rise again tomorrow & get my crosshairs. Last cycle my temp climbed SO slowly...this cycle it's odd. I wish I could post it but I dont have the VIP membership & my free 1 month ran out so I can't share it with you.


----------



## mommapowers32

Hm - mine still let me share but it didnt have all the extra's (symptoms and stuff) But someone signed up after going to my page and it gave me fiv more VIP days. Also use TCOYF.com chart I like it and you can share the link just not a thumb nail. my opk got a little darker this morning but Im not counting it as anything till it is BFP and my HTP has something. I got my hopes up too much before. 

A friend of mine waited a long long time before she got her #2 baby I think it was 6 years of TTC'ing and a few mc but they have a beautiful little girl =) So just showed me to never give up.


----------



## barbikins

Yay I figured out how to share it! :)
I am going to check out TCOF as well - thanks!

I know some people wait a very long time to get pregnant - i dont want to be one of them :) LOL...I've been pregnant before so I know I"m capable of carrying a baby - so I'm not too worried but I dunno, we thought it would take a couple months, tops.


----------



## mommapowers32

Yay!! My temp went up today looks like a little something on my test ill post a pic soon maybe I have line eye but it looks pink to me


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies

I am 6DPO today

TTC#1; Cycle #1.

Symptoms: Shooting pains in boobs the last three days - last night it got pretty strong! On and off very mild cramping - yesterday (TMI!!!) yellow-ish CM - not creamy. Peeing a lot - but drinking a lot too so i wont count that one.

Where are you ladies at today?


----------



## Commie

I've had similar symptoms to you Petzy. Especially the yellow-ish CM. I had this for 2-3 days but it has gone now. I have been told this could be a good sign but I am now 7DPO and have decided I need to relax and stop symptom spotting :) 

Good luck!


----------



## Petzy

Yes I dont get the yellow-ish very often at all so I thought it may possibly be a good sign??? Ive had it for two days - not sure about today yet. Are you TTC#1 as well Commie?


----------



## Commie

Yes this is number 1 and only my first cycle TTC so not really sure what's normal for me yet. Been monitoring CM and CP but that's about it. If not successful this month I might get some OPKs for next cycle. Did a HPT this morning (neg lol) but am going to test again on Monday after enjoying the weekend a little!


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> Yay!! My temp went up today looks like a little something on my test ill post a pic soon maybe I have line eye but it looks pink to me

This is exciting!! Post that damn picture!!!! :happydance:

My temp is climbing up now..I'm pretty sure my O is yesterday so this makes me 1dpo. But FF hasn't set my cross-hairs yet. We made sure to BD last night too - I've done a mighty good job of it, I must say! 

We don't BD more than once in the day for 90% of the time though. Do you go at it a few times a day?! We just don't have much of the time/energy for it lol.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am 6DPO today
> 
> TTC#1; Cycle #1.
> 
> Symptoms: Shooting pains in boobs the last three days - last night it got pretty strong! On and off very mild cramping - yesterday (TMI!!!) yellow-ish CM - not creamy. Peeing a lot - but drinking a lot too so i wont count that one.
> 
> Where are you ladies at today?

I'm 1dpo! :happydance: finally to the eventful part of my cycle! Hopefully not uneventful as I'd like to be pregnant but now I can finally wait to start testing! I'm itching to POAS! So, no symptoms. But I try not to symptom spot.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Yes I dont get the yellow-ish very often at all so I thought it may possibly be a good sign??? Ive had it for two days - not sure about today yet. Are you TTC#1 as well Commie?

Yellowish CM is fairly normal. I always have this towards the end of my cycle before AF shows up. I don't think this is any indication of pregnancy. In fact, all the reading I've done on CM, there's no way to really detect pregnancy this early on by the type of CM you have. 
Are you ladies testing yet???


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am 6DPO today
> 
> TTC#1; Cycle #1.
> 
> Symptoms: Shooting pains in boobs the last three days - last night it got pretty strong! On and off very mild cramping - yesterday (TMI!!!) yellow-ish CM - not creamy. Peeing a lot - but drinking a lot too so i wont count that one.
> 
> Where are you ladies at today?
> 
> I'm 1dpo! :happydance: finally to the eventful part of my cycle! Hopefully not uneventful as I'd like to be pregnant but now I can finally wait to start testing! I'm itching to POAS! So, no symptoms. But I try not to symptom spot.Click to expand...

Ohhh 1DPO - 2WW time for you! hehe.... I try not to SS either but it is hard. For the most part I am pretty good about it though. Just when I actively stop and think for a minute LOL


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am 6DPO today
> 
> TTC#1; Cycle #1.
> 
> Symptoms: Shooting pains in boobs the last three days - last night it got pretty strong! On and off very mild cramping - yesterday (TMI!!!) yellow-ish CM - not creamy. Peeing a lot - but drinking a lot too so i wont count that one.
> 
> Where are you ladies at today?
> 
> I'm 1dpo! :happydance: finally to the eventful part of my cycle! Hopefully not uneventful as I'd like to be pregnant but now I can finally wait to start testing! I'm itching to POAS! So, no symptoms. But I try not to symptom spot.Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh 1DPO - 2WW time for you! hehe.... I try not to SS either but it is hard. For the most part I am pretty good about it though. Just when I actively stop and think for a minute LOLClick to expand...

Awww...you know i noticed as the months went on, I relaxed about it more & more. I keep myself active & not obsess. I don't go online & google things as much as I can. Just say to yourself that you're either preggo or not - and you'll find out soon enough!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am 6DPO today
> 
> TTC#1; Cycle #1.
> 
> Symptoms: Shooting pains in boobs the last three days - last night it got pretty strong! On and off very mild cramping - yesterday (TMI!!!) yellow-ish CM - not creamy. Peeing a lot - but drinking a lot too so i wont count that one.
> 
> Where are you ladies at today?
> 
> I'm 1dpo! :happydance: finally to the eventful part of my cycle! Hopefully not uneventful as I'd like to be pregnant but now I can finally wait to start testing! I'm itching to POAS! So, no symptoms. But I try not to symptom spot.Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh 1DPO - 2WW time for you! hehe.... I try not to SS either but it is hard. For the most part I am pretty good about it though. Just when I actively stop and think for a minute LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Awww...you know i noticed as the months went on, I relaxed about it more & more. I keep myself active & not obsess. I don't go online & google things as much as I can. Just say to yourself that you're either preggo or not - and you'll find out soon enough!Click to expand...

Well put! That's why I am not doing BBT or charting or anything like that just yet. I want to enjoy myself and take it easy. The most I will do is come on here, read about people's experiences and symptoms for now. I will give it a few months of TTC before I take it another step. BD'ing right now is still a lot of fun and enjoyable - I dont want it to ever feel like a chore!


----------



## jeaandrla627

So im not sure where to start but i guess from the beginning.


My names rebecca, i have a 3 1/2 year old and a 2 1/2 year old. My children were born in 2008 & 2009. With my first pregnancy i tested on xmas eve and saw it was negative, so i threw it away but because i swore i was preg i dug it out of the bathroom trash can the next day.and to my relief it was positive!! i was soo soo happy. Mind you i didnt read the instructions to know about the timie limit. So i called the dr went for my check up and i was preg! With twins! i was 5 weeks wheni found out but at 6weeks i had some pain, no bleeding and went in for an US that showed i had "vanishing twin syndrome" i lost one of the babies at 6 weeks the other baby was perfect and ddoing great. I went for my 20 week US and knew there was a problem with my son ( iknew he wa a biy bc i had gone to a 3D place and was told at 15 weeks he wa a boy) i was 20 weeks but my son was only 16, it was devastating. So fast forward a couple years. I was sick thought i had the flu didnt think twice i was preg. went to the dr she did a test and said it wa neg, 20 mins later her nurse knocked on the door and said it was now positive. i was infact preg and had my daughter in dec. with my son i knew and all the test showed up right away. No we had alot of problems with all of my pregnancies and decided we were done, so my husband got a vasectomy. I regretted it right away and wished we hadnt done it. ive been praying and hoping and wishing for another baby so when my period was late 2 months ago i thought nothing of it because iknew he was fixed. but when i didnt get it this month and i began to feel nausous and have sore boobs i took a test well 2 actually. First 2 were EPT +/- they were neg. But again i swore i had to be preg so i dug them out and hour later and clear s day i had 2 bright blue clearly visible plus signs. So i went and got 2 more test from target their brand +/- with tge pink dye, took them in the am with fmu and they were negative. So i was Shocked. Went to the dr and theirs came up positive. Still didnt believe it so i bought a 3 pack of First response and a 3 pack of EPT. the first response ones had 2 out of 3+, the the EPT had 1 postitve 2 neg and 1of the 2 negs then turned positive so now i was even more confused so finally the dr believed me and had me in for an US nothing showed which they said if i was really early they prob wouldnt be able to see it anyways. So they sent me for blood, while waiting this morning i went and bought a clearblue easy digital and a first response digital and they both said positive!! To my suprise the nurse just called about 10 mins aga, my HCG was 4!!! IM NOT PREGNANT and im so confused. i never ever ever believed in false positives i was even weary on evap lines. but now im in total shock. Do you have any advice or any insight to this? or have you ever heard of anything like this??


PG TEST RECAP (incase you got confused)


Tuesday- 2 EPT +/- they were neg. but an hour later dark blue + didnt think much because i knew it was prob evap. line

Wed Am- Target brand +/- they were negative

Wed afternoon- went to the dr and had a + test in the office

Wed night- 3 First response & 3 EPT- First response had 2 out of 3 + and EPT had 1 out of 3 + with another turning positive after the 10 mins 

Thursday- i called the dr because i was so confused. They did an US and it showed nothing, but they said if i was really early it wouldnt show up. so they sent me for blood work finally!!

Friday- while waiting for the nurse/dr to call i bought a clearblue easy digital and a first response digital- CBE-POSITIVE, FR-PREGNANT

Friday- shortly after nurse called, my HCG levels were 4, def NOT preg!!


Thank you in advanced for any insight im sooo soo confused 


Sincerly,

Rebecca


AND GL TO ALL OF YOU GIRLS!! BABY DUST & BABY PRAYERS!!


----------



## barbikins

Good on ya & good the sex is still good. My sex life improved as months went by & I relaxed buy its hard NOT to think about why I'm doing it near O. For months I couldn't Orgasm. Now
I'm back to the old me. Thank God.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Good on ya & good the sex is still good. My sex life improved as months went by & I relaxed buy its hard NOT to think about why I'm doing it near O. For months I couldn't Orgasm. Now
> I'm back to the old me. Thank God.

Wow really eh? Well thats great you have it back - you must have put too much pressure on yourself! Taking it easy is really important... I suppose if it gets too much get off of BNB for awhile too! lol....

I see you are in Toronto, Barbikins - I am just around the corner in Ancaster (Hamilton) :)


----------



## barbikins

jeaandrla627 said:


> So im not sure where to start but i guess from the beginning.
> 
> 
> My names rebecca, i have a 3 1/2 year old and a 2 1/2 year old. My children were born in 2008 & 2009. With my first pregnancy i tested on xmas eve and saw it was negative, so i threw it away but because i swore i was preg i dug it out of the bathroom trash can the next day.and to my relief it was positive!! i was soo soo happy. Mind you i didnt read the instructions to know about the timie limit. So i called the dr went for my check up and i was preg! With twins! i was 5 weeks wheni found out but at 6weeks i had some pain, no bleeding and went in for an US that showed i had "vanishing twin syndrome" i lost one of the babies at 6 weeks the other baby was perfect and ddoing great. I went for my 20 week US and knew there was a problem with my son ( iknew he wa a biy bc i had gone to a 3D place and was told at 15 weeks he wa a boy) i was 20 weeks but my son was only 16, it was devastating. So fast forward a couple years. I was sick thought i had the flu didnt think twice i was preg. went to the dr she did a test and said it wa neg, 20 mins later her nurse knocked on the door and said it was now positive. i was infact preg and had my daughter in dec. with my son i knew and all the test showed up right away. No we had alot of problems with all of my pregnancies and decided we were done, so my husband got a vasectomy. I regretted it right away and wished we hadnt done it. ive been praying and hoping and wishing for another baby so when my period was late 2 months ago i thought nothing of it because iknew he was fixed. but when i didnt get it this month and i began to feel nausous and have sore boobs i took a test well 2 actually. First 2 were EPT +/- they were neg. But again i swore i had to be preg so i dug them out and hour later and clear s day i had 2 bright blue clearly visible plus signs. So i went and got 2 more test from target their brand +/- with tge pink dye, took them in the am with fmu and they were negative. So i was Shocked. Went to the dr and theirs came up positive. Still didnt believe it so i bought a 3 pack of First response and a 3 pack of EPT. the first response ones had 2 out of 3+, the the EPT had 1 postitve 2 neg and 1of the 2 negs then turned positive so now i was even more confused so finally the dr believed me and had me in for an US nothing showed which they said if i was really early they prob wouldnt be able to see it anyways. So they sent me for blood, while waiting this morning i went and bought a clearblue easy digital and a first response digital and they both said positive!! To my suprise the nurse just called about 10 mins aga, my HCG was 4!!! IM NOT PREGNANT and im so confused. i never ever ever believed in false positives i was even weary on evap lines. but now im in total shock. Do you have any advice or any insight to this? or have you ever heard of anything like this??
> 
> 
> PG TEST RECAP (incase you got confused)
> 
> 
> Tuesday- 2 EPT +/- they were neg. but an hour later dark blue + didnt think much because i knew it was prob evap. line
> 
> Wed Am- Target brand +/- they were negative
> 
> Wed afternoon- went to the dr and had a + test in the office
> 
> Wed night- 3 First response & 3 EPT- First response had 2 out of 3 + and EPT had 1 out of 3 + with another turning positive after the 10 mins
> 
> Thursday- i called the dr because i was so confused. They did an US and it showed nothing, but they said if i was really early it wouldnt show up. so they sent me for blood work finally!!
> 
> Friday- while waiting for the nurse/dr to call i bought a clearblue easy digital and a first response digital- CBE-POSITIVE, FR-PREGNANT
> 
> Friday- shortly after nurse called, my HCG levels were 4, def NOT preg!!
> 
> 
> Thank you in advanced for any insight im sooo soo confused
> 
> 
> Sincerly,
> 
> Rebecca
> 
> 
> AND GL TO ALL OF YOU GIRLS!! BABY DUST & BABY PRAYERS!!


Hi Rebecca,

Sounds to me that either you had faulty tests but I'm leaning more towards a Chemical Pregnancy. Google this if you're not sure what it is - it may explain it better to you. It happened to me the first month I started TTC.

And welcome! Keep us posted on your journey :) xo


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Good on ya & good the sex is still good. My sex life improved as months went by & I relaxed buy its hard NOT to think about why I'm doing it near O. For months I couldn't Orgasm. Now
> I'm back to the old me. Thank God.
> 
> Wow really eh? Well thats great you have it back - you must have put too much pressure on yourself! Taking it easy is really important... I suppose if it gets too much get off of BNB for awhile too! lol....
> 
> I see you are in Toronto, Barbikins - I am just around the corner in Ancaster (Hamilton) :)Click to expand...

Yah...I was just nervous & TTC sex seemed so foreign. Well, it was. When I got preggo last time, it was not intentional. But I'm back to normal it's fine but it's always the last thing I want to do when I get a positive OPK result because I'm taking the spontaneity out of it. And for some reason, my hubby's drive is a lot lower. Bummer. He still puts out but I have to put the moves on him & some times it'd be nice to be wanted a bit more to get my motor running.

I do go off this site at times...the first two or so months, I felt BNB & the internet made my anxieties worse. While it's helpful, it also sometimes fuels the fire.

I know Ancaster very well...I have some extended family through my Husband who live there. Funny enough, I'll be in Ancaster this upcoming Thursday night to Friday morning!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Good on ya & good the sex is still good. My sex life improved as months went by & I relaxed buy its hard NOT to think about why I'm doing it near O. For months I couldn't Orgasm. Now
> I'm back to the old me. Thank God.
> 
> Wow really eh? Well thats great you have it back - you must have put too much pressure on yourself! Taking it easy is really important... I suppose if it gets too much get off of BNB for awhile too! lol....
> 
> I see you are in Toronto, Barbikins - I am just around the corner in Ancaster (Hamilton) :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yah...I was just nervous & TTC sex seemed so foreign. Well, it was. When I got preggo last time, it was not intentional. But I'm back to normal it's fine but it's always the last thing I want to do when I get a positive OPK result because I'm taking the spontaneity out of it. And for some reason, my hubby's drive is a lot lower. Bummer. He still puts out but I have to put the moves on him & some times it'd be nice to be wanted a bit more to get my motor running.
> 
> I do go off this site at times...the first two or so months, I felt BNB & the internet made my anxieties worse. While it's helpful, it also sometimes fuels the fire.
> 
> I know Ancaster very well...I have some extended family through my Husband who live there. Funny enough, I'll be in Ancaster this upcoming Thursday night to Friday morning!Click to expand...

That's too funny re Ancaster.... small world I guess....

You tell that hubby of yours that you need some romance! Haha - always works for me LOL.......

I can definitely see how these sites fuel the fire - it is a good thing or a bad thing depending on what the issue is....

As for me - my bb's are still sore on and off but not too bad; and I definitely have some light cramping going on. Thats about it!:haha:


----------



## barbikins

Petzy, how many dpo are
You?


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! My temp went up today looks like a little something on my test ill post a pic soon maybe I have line eye but it looks pink to me
> 
> This is exciting!! Post that damn picture!!!! :happydance:
> 
> My temp is climbing up now..I'm pretty sure my O is yesterday so this makes me 1dpo. But FF hasn't set my cross-hairs yet. We made sure to BD last night too - I've done a mighty good job of it, I must say!
> 
> We don't BD more than once in the day for 90% of the time though. Do you go at it a few times a day?! We just don't have much of the time/energy for it lol.Click to expand...


My camera phone sucks!!! I'll have to post one of tomorrow well this mornings test! I glad u did a heart job. 

Haha its hard to bd multiple times a say with a toddler lol.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Hey, i am 6dpo and im certain i experienced implantation last night, wiped a bit of pinkish blood! been cramping since ovulation day and had major heartburn since, had a migraine on ovulation night which was horrible:( had a LOT of watery cm since, feels as though ive wet my knickers! and since ovulation i keep getting pins and needles in my feet which never happens! so strange, i hope this was implantation! i took a test this morning and it was negative, so going to wait a week or so to test again! x


----------



## barbikins

MImma, is your test from this morn positive???

Hi Kimberly! Sounds like IB to me! If it is, you won't be able to see a positive test right away. I think in about 4 days you could see a faint test.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I just thought id try my luck lol! x


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy, how many dpo are
> You?

I'm about 7dpo today. Just peed on an OPK that I got as a gag gift last year. It was positive. I don't know what to make of that???

How is everyone today?


----------



## barbikins

Petty, OPks can be positive mIre than once b/c our LH fluctuates. But it could also be a great sign. Any HPT?

Non eventful here. 2dpo. Blah. Lol


----------



## mommapowers32

Bfn this morning temp rose again blah .... Opks can detect hcg as well as lh but its not 100% proof of pregnancy if it is bfp take hpt to confirm if hpt is bfn then u could be ovulating again.


----------



## barbikins

Momma, did you test today?!
I finally got me cross hairs! Now damn it, where is my bfp?!


----------



## mommapowers32

nope no bfp here


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petty, OPks can be positive mIre than once b/c our LH fluctuates. But it could also be a great sign. Any HPT?
> 
> Non eventful here. 2dpo. Blah. Lol

Nope no HTP at the moment. Had to stop myself from getting one yesterday... I am about 8DPO today - symptoms are mild - some nausea and also boob tenderness - that's about it... CM seems to be dry but I am not taking that as a bad or good sign - I have heard too much of both sides of that coin! LOL

Still thinking about the positive OPK but it doesn't necessarily mean anything you are right...

I am not due for AF until Saturday so I will see if I can hold out until then..

it is only CYcle #1 I don't want to go too nuts too soon haha

How is everyone else doing?:flower:


----------



## Petzy

mommapowers32 said:


> Bfn this morning temp rose again blah .... Opks can detect hcg as well as lh but its not 100% proof of pregnancy if it is bfp take hpt to confirm if hpt is bfn then u could be ovulating again.

Hi Momma -thanks for the reply. If I happened to be ov'ing again - or ov'ing late, we BD'd this a.m. so I have covered my bases haha....

I have heard a lot of mixed info on the OPK so I am not really thinking it is a BFP - I will hold out as long as I can to test.... 

I might cave though - no promises LOL - I am feeling the itch haha!

If your temp rose again isn't that a good sign? FX


----------



## barbikins

4dpo. Boring. I tested for fun  lol


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> 4dpo. Boring. I tested for fun  lol

LOL! Too funny... but I have heard of positives as 6DPO!

I am very tempted myself this a.m.... I am at work but I am tempted to do it at lunch haha - if it wasnt for the positive OPK I wouldnt be as antsy I dont think....

Symptoms today at 9DPO'ish: light cramping on and off, sore BB's, peeing a lot, low back pain (but could be from bike ride on sat) and CM is nowhere to be seen.


----------



## barbikins

I would have been testing by 9dpo for sure...you can get a faint positive.
I've heard of positive's at 6dpo too but the odds are very low considering when implantation takes place. I think 10dpo is the safest time to really start testing but I like to start early because I'm really impatient! :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I would have been testing by 9dpo for sure...you can get a faint positive.
> I've heard of positive's at 6dpo too but the odds are very low considering when implantation takes place. I think 10dpo is the safest time to really start testing but I like to start early because I'm really impatient! :)

Yep Im pretty tempted to get one at lunch - they are pricey though here dont you find? I read these people's posts from the UK, etc and they are getting 8 tests for like $10 - thats crazy! haha - our FRER are $15/20 for one usually! LOL The dollar store has them sometimes but not all the time....

Where do you get yours from?

Also - what cycle are you on again Barbi I forget

FX


----------



## Petzy

Well I am really dense..... I caved and bought an FRER - i have never used a digi - and I thought you do it the same as all the others so I did NOT read the instructions - and I botched it!!!!!

I broke the test and now I am $20 poorer with no answers LOLLLLLLLL well what a waste!


----------



## barbikins

What happened Petzy?! How'd you break the test?! I've bought tests - the 2 in 1 package & screwed it up before :(

I am on CD20, 4dpo. And I use the internet cheapies.
go to: www.makeababy.ca & order yourself a bunch of cheap tests. I haven't found any place to buy cheap FRER's...& I've spent stupidly on FRER's when I should just wait to get a positive on the internet brands & test with a digital once I get a positive. When I was pregnant last, I tested with an IC & when I got a clear positive (the first time i tested that cycle) I went & bought a Digi & it was positive.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> What happened Petzy?! How'd you break the test?! I've bought tests - the 2 in 1 package & screwed it up before :(
> 
> I am on CD20, 4dpo. And I use the internet cheapies.
> go to: www.makeababy.ca & order yourself a bunch of cheap tests. I haven't found any place to buy cheap FRER's...& I've spent stupidly on FRER's when I should just wait to get a positive on the internet brands & test with a digital once I get a positive. When I was pregnant last, I tested with an IC & when I got a clear positive (the first time i tested that cycle) I went & bought a Digi & it was positive.

Well I didnt know that opening the package "activates" the clock on the digi. And that you have to wait for the clock to appear before using it. So I didnt want, and the clock never showed up. THe clock then showed up a half hour later - total bust! LOL 

I will check out that site - thanks for the tip. 

I am cramping on and off pretty good here actually - little pangs as well and I am peeing like no tomorrow! Too bad the pee went to waste! LMAO


----------



## Petzy

Ok I ordered 20 at $1 a piece - thank you so much!


----------



## barbikins

At this point, it's too early to use a Digi...they are not very sensitive.

BTW, the internet brand will deliver to you in about 2 business days - its very fast.

B.


----------



## Petzy

That's great. 

Hopefully I get them before AF is due on Sat LOL


----------



## barbikins

OH yeah you'll get it mid-week probably Wednesday if you order today.
They work really well...it's worked for me. I wouldn't bother spending a tonne of cash. I did & regrettably. You know, I wish FRER was cheap. I like them the best.


----------



## mommapowers32

Well af is due today my temp dropped and isn't as pretty as it was I'm cramping a little but not a lot ... Bfn this morning blah ... How was Ur weekend


----------



## barbikins

Boooo - that totally sucks, momma!!! I'm sorry :(
I'm 4dpo today & it's super uneventful...I'm bored. I want to know if I'm preggers already. 
I just really don't want to be disappointed once again :o(

Weekend was good - had the MIL visiting & had my SD with us too. I am looking forward to some down time.


----------



## mommapowers32

I was the same way this cycle so impatient lol I'm super tried !!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> OH yeah you'll get it mid-week probably Wednesday if you order today.
> They work really well...it's worked for me. I wouldn't bother spending a tonne of cash. I did & regrettably. You know, I wish FRER was cheap. I like them the best.

Already got the shipment confirmation lol!


----------



## barbikins

Are you tired of trying? I am. I just wanna look fwd to a baby. 

Yay on your order! It's so inexpensive and it works well!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Are you tired of trying? I am. I just wanna look fwd to a baby.
> 
> Yay on your order! It's so inexpensive and it works well!

It got delivered this morning to my house!! LOL I will check them out when I get home - that was f-a-s-t as anything.... I will probably cave when I get home and test just for shits and giggles LOL

I am about 10DPO today, due on Sat.

I still have mild cramping - dont usually have this before AF but then again I am not paying as close attention to myself as I usually would...

BB's are still sore - woke up with headache two days in a row.....

Thats about it!


----------



## barbikins

I Failed this morning & tested 40 minutes too early so my temp is OFF. I don't want to use the adjuster thought because I'm not that confident it's accurate. My temp dropped quiet a bit 

I'm 5dpo - tested & BFN....duuuhhhhh! Well I am hoping by this weekend I'll have a result one way or another.

But 10dpo, you are very likely to test positive with the tests if you're pregnant.

I don't have any symptoms I can make mention of. I have mild cramping always days before AF...even up to a week.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I Failed this morning & tested 40 minutes too early so my temp is OFF. I don't want to use the adjuster thought because I'm not that confident it's accurate. My temp dropped quiet a bit
> 
> I'm 5dpo - tested & BFN....duuuhhhhh! Well I am hoping by this weekend I'll have a result one way or another.
> 
> But 10dpo, you are very likely to test positive with the tests if you're pregnant.
> 
> I don't have any symptoms I can make mention of. I have mild cramping always days before AF...even up to a week.

Hmmm really eh... I keep questioning whether or not the cramping I am having is normal or now - it is mild on and off - and shooting pain behind my nipple - not at the sides under armpits where they usually are. But its not the only time Ive had the other pains so you really just never know....

I will likely POAS with the ones that got delivered today when I get home from work - before I head to the dentist at 330pm


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I Failed this morning & tested 40 minutes too early so my temp is OFF. I don't want to use the adjuster thought because I'm not that confident it's accurate. My temp dropped quiet a bit
> 
> I'm 5dpo - tested & BFN....duuuhhhhh! Well I am hoping by this weekend I'll have a result one way or another.
> 
> But 10dpo, you are very likely to test positive with the tests if you're pregnant.
> 
> I don't have any symptoms I can make mention of. I have mild cramping always days before AF...even up to a week.

5DPO is still very early - dont let it demoralize you! Wait it out 5 more days if you can


----------



## barbikins

Oh I know it's too early but i just gotta do it lol
I will keep testing though. 6 dpo tomorrow & no unheard of getting a faint positive early.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I Failed this morning & tested 40 minutes too early so my temp is OFF. I don't want to use the adjuster thought because I'm not that confident it's accurate. My temp dropped quiet a bit
> 
> I'm 5dpo - tested & BFN....duuuhhhhh! Well I am hoping by this weekend I'll have a result one way or another.
> 
> But 10dpo, you are very likely to test positive with the tests if you're pregnant.
> 
> I don't have any symptoms I can make mention of. I have mild cramping always days before AF...even up to a week.
> 
> Hmmm really eh... I keep questioning whether or not the cramping I am having is normal or now - it is mild on and off - and shooting pain behind my nipple - not at the sides under armpits where they usually are. But its not the only time Ive had the other pains so you really just never know....
> 
> I will likely POAS with the ones that got delivered today when I get home from work - before I head to the dentist at 330pmClick to expand...


Some woman have cramping due to implantation & then the uterus stretching. If you don't have cramping this early normally then you may be OK. It's normal for me to have cramps days & even 1 week before AF shows :( So I usually find out pretty early if I'm not pregnant with that ALONE.
As for the boobies - well, I dont know how early you can feel your boobs sore...when I was pregnant, it was at about week 5 that my boobs got sore & big! I never had pregnancy symptoms until a week after AF was due.

Good plan ! And re: Dentist - you shouldn't get XRAY done unless you know you're not preggers.


----------



## barbikins

And Just cuz it's fun & I'll test until AF or a BFP shows....
 



Attached Files:







5dpo.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 17


----------



## barbikins

Petzy! Did you take a test yesterday?! 

Here's my test today - 6dpo...hehehe
 



Attached Files:







6 dpo.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy! Did you take a test yesterday?!
> 
> Here's my test today - 6dpo...hehehe

Hey Barbi! Sorry for delay work has been too insane to check in during the day... I love that u r posting your BFN! Keep doing it haha. I got bfn last night and bfn today. I'm around 11 dpo but never totally sure as I don't chart or temp... So that's the only reason I won't say I'm out for sure haha...

Still have cramps and sore bbs. And so so tired last 2 days after work. We shall see....due around Sat..

Any symptoms for you today?


----------



## barbikins

Hi!!! Yah why not post em eh?! LOL
We can all laugh together! ;)
I don't really have symptoms to speak of. Just feeling like a normal day. 
I don't expect much now. I would expect implantation to be in the next few days if I am pregnant.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi!!! Yah why not post em eh?! LOL
> We can all laugh together! ;)
> I don't really have symptoms to speak of. Just feeling like a normal day.
> I don't expect much now. I would expect implantation to be in the next few days if I am pregnant.

Haha I agree ! Too funny.....

Imngoing to try to holdout until AF is due.... But Friday earliest....


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi!!! Yah why not post em eh?! LOL
> We can all laugh together! ;)
> I don't really have symptoms to speak of. Just feeling like a normal day.
> I don't expect much now. I would expect implantation to be in the next few days if I am pregnant.

Hey Barbi unchecked out your blog... I'm so sorry to see what you've been through and you seem like a positive strong person coming out the other side of it. 

Im going to add you to my favs so we can keep tabs on our TTc journeys. It's nice to chat to someone fairly local! Lol


----------



## barbikins

I do feel cramping on/off all day but I can't discern if it's my guts or not. I suffer from IBS. Although I can normally tell the different cramping. 
Bah anyway lol. Well I'm not as patient as you are. I will test every damn day lol.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hi!!! Yah why not post em eh?! LOL
> We can all laugh together! ;)
> I don't really have symptoms to speak of. Just feeling like a normal day.
> I don't expect much now. I would expect implantation to be in the next few days if I am pregnant.
> 
> Hey Barbi unchecked out your blog... I'm so sorry to see what you've been through and you seem like a positive strong person coming out the other side of it.
> 
> Im going to add you to my favs so we can keep tabs on our TTc journeys. It's nice to chat to someone fairly local! LolClick to expand...


Awww thanks for checking out my blog. No one knows I've started it & so it's my own place to go to vent and talk about everything and anything without feeling judged. And I also hope to reach out to any woman whos been in my shoes.


----------



## barbikins

Alright, 7dpo!!! I had some expectations of seeing a second line :(
But it's still too early so hoping by end of this week, I'll have an idea of what's going on.
Here it is!
 



Attached Files:







7dpo.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 12


----------



## barbikins

Bfn @ 8dpo :(
Anyone else testing?


----------



## mommapowers32

Hey love sorry I've been MIA I have had a crazy busy week! I see your 8dpo still early dont get down !! =)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Bfn @ 8dpo :(
> Anyone else testing?

Hey Barbi!

Keep posting those BFN LoL - they look like the 5 I have taken so far haha!!! Well I am due for AF tomorrow

BB's sore; lots of on and off cramping; Im sure AF is coming but there is no spotting or anything at this time. I often get days of pink cm beforehand and nothing. But Im sure this has happened before so I am not getting my hopes up lol. I will note though that the last three days I have been so so tired, yawning at my desk (not normal for me) and last night i went to bed at 930 and woke up at 7 for work - I never go to bed at 930!!! But I have been really overworked at my job and with the BFN's I am assuming I will soon be on to cycle #2!

Anything noteworthy Barbi?


----------



## barbikins

Hi Momma! No worries :) thanks for keeping in touch!
Hi again Petzy! I came back from Ancaster yesterday afternoon...haven't posted my 8dpo test yet. I have both 8dpo & 9dpo...both bfn :( *sniff*. I know it's still early but so many woman get their very, very faint bfp at 9dpo & I was really hoping I'd be one of them.
I'm sorry it's looking like AF is coming! It really sucks...you're only on cycle #1 so don't be worried. But I know it's always nice if it could just happen right away! At Cycle #5 I'm starting to feel bummed out.

Nothing noteworthy here....I had some shooting pains in my boobs the last two days but not the sore boobs you get when you're preggers. Other than that, I don't feel any different than normal. I really hope I'm pregnant this cycle....I would be SO happy!
Found out two more extended family members are expecting in December - I don't want to be the only one odd man out...I want to be back on track!

Did AF come today?
 



Attached Files:







Photo1.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 11









Photo1-1.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## barbikins

10dpo, bfn :(


----------



## barbikins

11 dpo bfn :(
I plan to test later invade smu works better. 
I figure I should have a faint second line by today. 
Damn it....I think I'm out. :(


----------



## barbikins

I started getting some cramps today :(...I hope it goes away but they started this morning. That's never been much of a good sign for me.
And I'm here talking to myself now I see LOL...


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

First sign of madness!! Haha!! I've been reading the whole thread( what a mission that was!) And you are officially as bonkers as I am!! Sorry you haven't got your :bfp: sweetie xxx


----------



## barbikins

Holy cow you read it all?! Wow..well thanks for putting in the time :)
yeah I hate this crap. Anyway bfn at 12dpo. even took an ultra sensitive test :(
I am posting a photo. ultra sensitive tests are notorious for evap & shadow lines & i have some thing of the sort...annoying. The regular IC test shows negative.
 



Attached Files:







12dpo ultra sensitive.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 31


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

I bought some 10miu tests (green handles) had no evaps on those just the odd dent in the test area which is rubbish but they were 30 for £1.19!!! Bargain!! 
Sorry it's a bfn :0(!! All this peeing will pay off soon I'm sure!! 
Xxxx


----------



## barbikins

the ultra-sensitive is BS...they all have indents or evaps :(


----------



## barbikins

Well, 13dop & bfn's...fmu & smu...ultra sensitive & regular tests. I'm pretty sure I'm out.


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Aww sorry hunni but you never know!! No AF so there's hope!! Me I'm defo out AF came full force today :0( xxxx


----------



## barbikins

Awww, I'm sorry Mumma...:(


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Your chart does look good atm! Not that I'm an experienced charter but from nosing at other ladies! I think I'm gonna temp etc this month, haven't up till now because I thought it would happen as it has before, time it right and it should happen!! Not this time tho eh? 2yrs in and I'm gonna go hardcore and whip out a bbt and opks! I have a ff free account so I dunno if I can use it like you girls do but I'll soon find out I suppose! I know when indeed it before I could add cm/cp and mood etc so hopefully I can do temps too!! 

If this isn't your month what have you got planned for next?
Xxxx


----------



## barbikins

My chart is looking good but if you see my last cycle charting, it would have looked like a triphasic & yet AF showed up. So far so good again but I have PMS & 13dpo with a BFakingNegative! :)

If I go into cycle #6, there are no new plans really....I figure I will try to relax & just make sure to have lots of BD action. I'm getting tired of having sex for procreation purposes. I'm ready to be done....

You've been trying for two years???


----------



## mommapowers32

BARB!!! Im sorry I've been gone so long we have had a tropical storm and power and internet have been down!! flooding has been horrible! I dont see your BFP but still crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> BARB!!! Im sorry I've been gone so long we have had a tropical storm and power and internet have been down!! flooding has been horrible! I dont see your BFP but still crossing my fingers for you!

Momma! I was missing you - i won't lie :) You're my buddy!!! LOL
Wow - I'm sorry to hear about the tropical storm...crazy. Are you guys OK? Did your home get flooded? 

No BFP for me...14dpo today & bfn. Waiting for AF to show Saturday. I've been having the AF cramping/bloating since two days ago. I know I'm out.:cry:

I'm giving this two more cycles before I contact a fertility clinic...this is getting too much for me :(

I see you've ovulated!!! Good luck. I'm jealous of your TWW window. It sucks when you know you're out & have to go through another 2 or so weeks before you're back in the game :(


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

barbikins said:


> My chart is looking good but if you see my last cycle charting, it would have looked like a triphasic & yet AF showed up. So far so good again but I have PMS & 13dpo with a BFakingNegative! :)
> 
> If I go into cycle #6, there are no new plans really....I figure I will try to relax & just make sure to have lots of BD action. I'm getting tired of having sex for procreation purposes. I'm ready to be done....
> 
> You've been trying for two years???

Yep!! This is cycle 24 :0(!! I think I'm broken!!

I try to make BDing fun, just with the thought in my head that it has to be then coz I wanna baby!! Oh and the customary ass in the air routine afterwards :0)!
I did look at your other chart and is similar to this one but hopefully your temp doesn't dip an AF is a no show!!
Xxx


----------



## barbikins

Well good for you for making it fun! Have you seen a fertility doctor to find out why it's taking you so long?

I really hope that AF doesn't show but lots of signs are pointing to that she will.
I just tested when I got home & Big Fat No!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Because its secondary infertility and I don't wanna take the place of someone without children!! 

Sorry it was a:bfn: if no AF tho yet it could be shy!! 
Xxxx


----------



## barbikins

Bfn again this morning. AF to arrive tomorrow. I can't deny my tests. I'm not preggers. 
It will be onto a new cycle for me!
Good luck FatMumma!
xx


----------



## 2eMommy

Hello Ladies!

I am glad you kept the thread going longer than just one cycle. Reading all of your posts makes me feel so much more normal (less crazy?) with my urges to POAS so soon!
I am 7DPO today. 

i tested two days ago and felt guilty for wasting a test, but it was left over from last cycle so it really wasnt wasted, right!? :) Besides, I got nauseous after cracking an egg and thought, wow, this could be it and ran to the potty...bfn surprise, surprise! ;)

Everything seems like a symptom of pregnancy or AF. Definately a maddening time! So glad I have found this site, so we can be mad together!

I ordered a 20 pack of IC, just waiting for them to come, hopefully will be waiting for me after work. Its going to be an interesting week...


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Nope totally wasn't a wasted test!! Haha!! 

Hopefully they'll be there when you're home 
Good luck sweetie
Xxxxx


----------



## barbikins

2eMommy said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I am glad you kept the thread going longer than just one cycle. Reading all of your posts makes me feel so much more normal (less crazy?) with my urges to POAS so soon!
> I am 7DPO today.
> 
> i tested two days ago and felt guilty for wasting a test, but it was left over from last cycle so it really wasnt wasted, right!? :) Besides, I got nauseous after cracking an egg and thought, wow, this could be it and ran to the potty...bfn surprise, surprise! ;)
> 
> Everything seems like a symptom of pregnancy or AF. Definately a maddening time! So glad I have found this site, so we can be mad together!
> 
> I ordered a 20 pack of IC, just waiting for them to come, hopefully will be waiting for me after work. Its going to be an interesting week...


I am glad my thread has proven helpful to you! You're totally not alone & I've poas at times when I know there is no way to get any results! Just a lot of hopeful wishes!!

I've spend way too much money POAS & well I just can't help it. I can't wait for the day I get my bfp! Onto cycle #6... :(


----------



## DanyB

I am 10dpo and BFN this morning :( AF is due between today and July 4th. I am using Dollar Tree tests because I don't want to spend a rediculous amount of money on FRER when we are on a tight budget. "Food or POAS" --Tempting decision to have to make ;)


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> BARB!!! Im sorry I've been gone so long we have had a tropical storm and power and internet have been down!! flooding has been horrible! I dont see your BFP but still crossing my fingers for you!
> 
> Momma! I was missing you - i won't lie :) You're my buddy!!! LOL
> Wow - I'm sorry to hear about the tropical storm...crazy. Are you guys OK? Did your home get flooded?
> 
> No BFP for me...14dpo today & bfn. Waiting for AF to show Saturday. I've been having the AF cramping/bloating since two days ago. I know I'm out.:cry:
> 
> I'm giving this two more cycles before I contact a fertility clinic...this is getting too much for me :(
> 
> I see you've ovulated!!! Good luck. I'm jealous of your TWW window. It sucks when you know you're out & have to go through another 2 or so weeks before you're back in the game :(Click to expand...

I haven't o yet I had ewcm for a day and had cramping but no bfp opk my temp is low too. No flooding thank god but everywhere else has it bad we were lucky. I'm sorry I thought this was Ur month forsure !!!!


----------



## barbikins

Dany - I love using FRER but I agree. I have lots of IC's and they work just fine!!!

Momma- I thought this was my month too :( I am spotting today. 
Two more cycles and then I am going to make an appointment with a Fertility specialist. This has already been too long for me.


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Sorry youre spotting hun :0(!
FRERs cost a bomb but I stock up web they're BOGOF!! Xxx


----------



## barbikins

Well AF showed this mOrning. Right on time. Bitch. 
Good luck ladies! I am hoping cycle #6 works out better for me.


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

What a bitch!!!! I hope so too hunni, won't be long before your :bfp: will practically slap you in the face!!
Cycle 6 sounds like it might be a goodun!! Xxx


----------



## barbikins

I appreciate your enthusiasm! Lol
I hope you're right about next cycle. Xo


----------



## mommapowers32

I'm sorry barb I'm already out this cycle i was out to towb with out HUBBY... And u know that's when I oed ... I've having pregnancy symptoms my breast hurt so bad my nipples feels like they are burning off...


----------



## barbikins

Why do you think you're out momma? Sperm can live for 3-5 days in the right condition. When was the last time you BD'd before leaving town?
Progesterone also can mimic preggo symptoms. I've had some cycles where I was sure I got pregnant because of the symptoms I had. 
Have you started testing?


----------



## mommapowers32

No maam we bd sun before me leaving bc I wasn't suppose to o till this friday but I haven't had my temp spike maybe ill have another surge ..


----------



## barbikins

From your O Chart, I don't see a temp spike to confirm O at all so maybe you haven't O'd yet! But considering you average around the 31 day cycle, CD 16 is about right. Maybe you'll see your spike tomorrow morning....Also you think you aren't supposed to O until this Friday? That would make you a late Ovulation....is that normal for you?


----------



## barbikins

Momma, I hope this is our month! I've got 12 days left until O!
xo


----------



## 2eMommy

I almost gave up with the whole POAS for the month, I gave in one last time and actually got my :BFP: at 10/11 dpo!
The wondfos beat out the FRER 3:1 in clarity ! Definately glad I bought them! 

FX'd for everyone trying this month!


----------



## barbikins

Congrats! H&H 9 Months! xo


----------



## mommapowers32

2emommy congrats !!!! H&h9m


----------



## barbikins

Momma goes it going?! How many dpo are ya?
I'm just waiting for O. Boooooring!!!


----------



## mommapowers32

Well if we go by opk I'm 
6 dpo but with my temp I'm 5dpo with my temp I'm still n the running 
!!


----------



## barbikins

Yahoo! I hope this is your month Momma...even if you think you've missed it. 
I am on CD 10...& I'm already getting EWCM...got some yesterday too at CD9..I think I'm gearing up to Ovulate early this cycle. I should technically be ovulating on Sunday but unless I'm getting EWCM for days leading up to it, I am thinning I"m going to O early. I've been taking Tibetian herbs for my cycles which end up shortening cycles a bit & creates more EWCM. Both of my g/f's going to the same Tibetian Doc have had their cycles shortened by 2 days with an increase of EWCM...so I'm thinking my herbs may be really kicking in this month. I'm crossing my fingers I O earlier so I can get on with my TWW :)


----------



## mommapowers32

Yay ewcm is a good sign !!!

Ty I'm praying this is Ur cycle too!!! Crossing my to.here for u Idk why my cycles are so nuts we started out at the same dpo before lol


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Momma - I hope it's both of our months!
I think my herbs are working this cycle...I think my cycle is going to be shortened. I don't mind so much as I wont be waiting as long to get in my TWW!!!!!
Unless I"m getting fertile CM but gearing up to Ovulate later on in the week? I"ll be testing with OPK starting today.


----------



## mommapowers32

My ewcm is only a few days before o and my temp is normally right with my opk but this month Idk.


----------



## barbikins

Your chart does look a bit different but I can see you've not been taking your temps at the same time every day so that changes things. And you tested positive & then 2 days later the temp spike...that is OK...it's 24 to 36 hours after you get a positive test...so you're still good. What CD was the last time you BD?


----------



## mommapowers32

Yeah my alarm doesn't wake me up lol cd 21,17, 11 and 2,


----------



## barbikins

Lol I was testing at different times the first temp cycle cuz I was paranoid about getting it perfect. But yah that can impact your chart.


----------



## mommapowers32

Lol I try to get up at the same time but I also don't go to neg at the same tome and u Ned 3hrs of sleep


----------



## barbikins

I got less worried about how many hours of sleep I got throughout the night & just made sure to set my alarm for same time every day, including weekends. My doctor said that I'll see the spike even if I sleep in on weekends....just temp first thing & my chart was totally fine. When you wake up later, is it 1 hour, 2 hours later? How much of a difference is it?

Your chart is interesting...it's almost flat & then spike so high & then back down...I'm not chart expert though. I only did it for 2 cycles.

I want to O already! I'm very curious about my EWCM so early in my cycle...I am a bit excited this cycle will move on with the show already!


----------



## mommapowers32

Sometimes 30 mins to an hour most but this month OS weird for me


----------



## barbikins

Well hopefully it'll all have worked out for you! G/L....when are you going to start testing?
I want to get into my TWW already!! So I hope that my body is readjusting & this is O coming up not just some fertile patch for some odd reason. I am really just done with TTC.


----------



## mommapowers32

Im hoping you O early and get into your TWW I am hoping to NOT POAS till 10 dpo we will see how that holds up haha! So far so good =) 

my TCOYF chart seems to think that I O'd on cd 17 due to my temp and CD 16 with my opk we DTD on CD 17... MAYBE MARCH BABY!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Momma! I tested today & it's not positive yet. But I recon tomorrow or the next day I should get a positive OPK....now that you're 11dpo, how can you NOT test?! I'd be going mad! I was saying to myself for this cycle not to test until 10dpo but I get too impatient. We'll see how well I can distract myself.

BTW, what is DTD?? Did the deed??

March would be nice - My hubby & my birthday are both in March :)


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies I'm CD 10 today and wishing i could speed up time!! I'm doing smep plan as well as various other things this cycle grrrrr i'm so impatient!


----------



## barbikins

nimbec - what are you planning to do this cycle? What is SMEP?
I'm on cycle #6....& for the first time, I'm not 'trying' anything. Just let it happen on it's own. I am so ready to get into my first trimester!
I wish you all the best this cycle ;)


----------



## nimbec

Barbikins SMEP is sperm meets egg plan lots of info if you google it as prib easier than me tring but basically bd every other day from cd8 untill pos OPK then 3 days in a row miss a day then bd once more then nothing untill after af if she shows!! 

I'm also taking robitssuin to thin cm, using Preseed & having teaspoon honey & cinnamon every day! Just a few things I've been ttc for nearly a year now :(


----------



## babiesonbrain

Just stumbled across this thread and literally read the whole thing from the start!! It's like a novel! 

Anyway, I'm new to this TTC malarky and already obsessing and ordering ridiculous amounts of pregnancy tests over the internet. It's sooo annoying, been testing for days and all negative. Period's due in 2 days so do you think a test would be showing something by now? The weird thing is I have none of the normal period symptoms I'd get. Arrrghhhh!

I keep thinking to myself 'just be chilled out, you've only just started trying', but it's so hard! I can't even imagine what it would be like to see 2 lines on a test!!


----------



## nimbec

Babies on brain welcome!!! Some people don't get bfp untill 20dpo and 14/15dpo is common but you are not out untill witch shows her ugly face! 

I've been ttc for nearly a year now and believe me it doesn't get any easier if I can offer any advice it would be to make sure you keep enjoying yourself and don't let ttc completely rule your life - now I just need to listen to my own advice lol 

Good luck and wishing lots I'd baby dust your way!! 

Ps Ic's are a good way to help the poas habit without bankrupting you ;)


----------



## mommapowers32

I was filling my poas addiction and this is what I got ... Worst hpt ever ... three pink lines ( one thick controll line and two thin test lines) This pic is hard to see I know but they are THERE... I took another with same urine and it was bfn maybe a shadow but I don't look into those 

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y295/flirtingkandy32/PhotoArt-3.jpg


----------



## Petzy

Hello Ladies - I have been MIA for 2 weeks just chilling out until my next 2WW because I know I could easily get pretty obsessive! LOL!!!

Needless to say I am once again in the 2WW - or at least I am based on my online calculator. I was supposed to OV on sunday and we DTD Friday, Sat and Sun so if thats the case I have probably coverered my bases for the weekend lol.

I have sore BB's but I have had them all through my last AF which was very abnormal for me and it just never went away... it is definitely worsening though.

How is everyone? Barbi how many DPO are you and how about you Momma Powers?

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Momma - I think I see a line on your test?! It looks like a shadow line though :( Did you test again today?!

Babiesonbrain - Welcome & thanks for reading through my post...it's been an incredible journey of going absolutely bonkers every month!!! It's very consuming but I can say that as the months pass, I am less crazy about it. 

Petzy! Missed you! I totally get it though, there are times I need a break so I'm not thinking about this all the damn time. It can get obsessive on this site. I wish you all the luck this cycle. I am waiting to Ovulate still so I'm on CD12 & looks like I'm gearing up to O early this month. I have all the physical signs & just waiting now for my temp to shoot up & for my OPK to turn positive! I really hope this is our month xo

Keep me posted Petzy....So are you 3dpo? When are you going to start testing?!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Petzy! hope your ok i too understand how hard this can all be :( 

Momma did you test again? damn ic's they can be really hurtfull!!!

well i'm still waiting to 0.....waiting and waiting and waiting sooooooo impatient!! Started robitssuin today and omg YUK it tastes hurrendous but i'd drink it by the pint if it ment i got my BFP!!


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Hi Petzy! hope your ok i too understand how hard this can all be :(
> 
> Momma did you test again? damn ic's they can be really hurtfull!!!
> 
> well i'm still waiting to 0.....waiting and waiting and waiting sooooooo impatient!! Started robitssuin today and omg YUK it tastes hurrendous but i'd drink it by the pint if it ment i got my BFP!!

I keep waiting for my OPK to turn positive & it almost did & now its faint...I have every other symptom of O though :(
I was thinking about trying Robitussuin...I HATE cough syrup so I was hoping I didnt need to. Well, this cycle my CM has been MUCH better & I'm happy about it!! Do you not have EWCM? Good luck!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Hi Petzy! hope your ok i too understand how hard this can all be :(
> 
> Momma did you test again? damn ic's they can be really hurtfull!!!
> 
> well i'm still waiting to 0.....waiting and waiting and waiting sooooooo impatient!! Started robitssuin today and omg YUK it tastes hurrendous but i'd drink it by the pint if it ment i got my BFP!!
> 
> I keep waiting for my OPK to turn positive & it almost did & now its faint...I have every other symptom of O though :(
> I was thinking about trying Robitussuin...I HATE cough syrup so I was hoping I didnt need to. Well, this cycle my CM has been MUCH better & I'm happy about it!! Do you not have EWCM? Good luck!Click to expand...

Ok what on earth is this about cough syrup??? LOL! tell me what that means! it helps with fertility or what?

Yep I am about 3DPO or so today - again I can only go off what my calculator estimates but i was exactly 30 day cycle last month as it guessed so if its right again this month then i should have timed it right. 

I think I may temp next cycle to get a better idea of when I ov...if I dont get a BFP of course lol.

I am going to try not to test until AF is due - I know i said this last month so i do expect to fail again LOL but at least i want to wait until 10, 11, 12 DPO?? Can i do it? I am not sure.

What I can say is that my BBs are killing me but I know now I cant rely on that symptom! I also started a new workout program on Monday so I will distract myself with that LOL

Barbi do you use fertility friend? Can someone explain to me what crosshairs mean lol - does it mean you Ov'd?

I hope you get your positive OPK soon!!!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hi Petzy! hope your ok i too understand how hard this can all be :(
> 
> Momma did you test again? damn ic's they can be really hurtfull!!!
> 
> well i'm still waiting to 0.....waiting and waiting and waiting sooooooo impatient!! Started robitssuin today and omg YUK it tastes hurrendous but i'd drink it by the pint if it ment i got my BFP!!

Thanks Nimbec - I am ok - I just find its easier to keep myself busy from when AF arrives until the 2ww because there is nothing to obsess over! I went on a long weekend to the states and had a few BBQ's with friends so I was busy enough to not think about it much.....

BUt now of course that 2ww is back i am starting to think again haha


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Momma - I think I see a line on your test?! It looks like a shadow line though :( Did you test again today?!
> 
> Babiesonbrain - Welcome & thanks for reading through my post...it's been an incredible journey of going absolutely bonkers every month!!! It's very consuming but I can say that as the months pass, I am less crazy about it.
> 
> Petzy! Missed you! I totally get it though, there are times I need a break so I'm not thinking about this all the damn time. It can get obsessive on this site. I wish you all the luck this cycle. I am waiting to Ovulate still so I'm on CD12 & looks like I'm gearing up to O early this month. I have all the physical signs & just waiting now for my temp to shoot up & for my OPK to turn positive! I really hope this is our month xo
> 
> Keep me posted Petzy....So are you 3dpo? When are you going to start testing?!

Thanks Barbi :) When i logged back on yesterday this was the first thread I looked for! I tried to add you as a friend so I hope it worked so I can find you if this dissapears LOL.....

Oh something funny you may laugh at.... DH just got a brand new convertible and we were joking about how silly a baby seat would look in the back of it.. I said no way and he said he thinks it wouldnt look too bad LMAO


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Momma - I think I see a line on your test?! It looks like a shadow line though :( Did you test again today?!
> 
> Babiesonbrain - Welcome & thanks for reading through my post...it's been an incredible journey of going absolutely bonkers every month!!! It's very consuming but I can say that as the months pass, I am less crazy about it.
> 
> Petzy! Missed you! I totally get it though, there are times I need a break so I'm not thinking about this all the damn time. It can get obsessive on this site. I wish you all the luck this cycle. I am waiting to Ovulate still so I'm on CD12 & looks like I'm gearing up to O early this month. I have all the physical signs & just waiting now for my temp to shoot up & for my OPK to turn positive! I really hope this is our month xo
> 
> Keep me posted Petzy....So are you 3dpo? When are you going to start testing?!
> 
> Thanks Barbi :) When i logged back on yesterday this was the first thread I looked for! I tried to add you as a friend so I hope it worked so I can find you if this dissapears LOL.....
> 
> Oh something funny you may laugh at.... DH just got a brand new convertible and we were joking about how silly a baby seat would look in the back of it.. I said no way and he said he thinks it wouldnt look too bad LMAOClick to expand...

Hi Petzy! Ok I'll make sure to accept your friend request :)
RE: cough syrup....Robitussin can help thin out your cervical mucus. I think woman take it about 5 days leading up to Ovulation. It's all over the internet if you wanna google it & check it out. But it's only for woman who are not producing enough or any EWCM.

And as for FF - I use it. And when you get your crosshairs, that means FF is saying you ovulated on that day it cross hairs. If it's dotted lines, then it assumes that was the day but there can be reasons its not totally certain. If your crosshairs are sold red lines then it's positive. You can show me your chart if you'd like :)

I am going to post on here until I get my bfp...even if I'm only talking to myself :) It's the longest post I've been on & created so why not right? And then I hope to go onto 1st Trimester. Thing is, I was pregnant already so I don't have a million pregnancy questions ahead of me....but I'd like to still keep my friends company & wait to see their bfp's too!


----------



## barbikins

Also re: convertible - i agree, won't look ridiculous! But here, we dont have enough of the hot weather so I recon your top will be up often ;)
So you going to try to hold out on testing eh? I want to wait until at least 10dpo..I'm going to try. We'll see ;) I know me..I'm too impatient.


----------



## mommapowers32

So I have held my urine for awhile I am going to test! I was up and down all night last night so m FMU would not be great to test with it was CLEAR! blac


----------



## barbikins

Good luck momma! Let us know what the results are! It's still so early but still worth the shot!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Momma - I think I see a line on your test?! It looks like a shadow line though :( Did you test again today?!
> 
> Babiesonbrain - Welcome & thanks for reading through my post...it's been an incredible journey of going absolutely bonkers every month!!! It's very consuming but I can say that as the months pass, I am less crazy about it.
> 
> Petzy! Missed you! I totally get it though, there are times I need a break so I'm not thinking about this all the damn time. It can get obsessive on this site. I wish you all the luck this cycle. I am waiting to Ovulate still so I'm on CD12 & looks like I'm gearing up to O early this month. I have all the physical signs & just waiting now for my temp to shoot up & for my OPK to turn positive! I really hope this is our month xo
> 
> Keep me posted Petzy....So are you 3dpo? When are you going to start testing?!
> 
> Thanks Barbi :) When i logged back on yesterday this was the first thread I looked for! I tried to add you as a friend so I hope it worked so I can find you if this dissapears LOL.....
> 
> Oh something funny you may laugh at.... DH just got a brand new convertible and we were joking about how silly a baby seat would look in the back of it.. I said no way and he said he thinks it wouldnt look too bad LMAOClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Petzy! Ok I'll make sure to accept your friend request :)
> RE: cough syrup....Robitussin can help thin out your cervical mucus. I think woman take it about 5 days leading up to Ovulation. It's all over the internet if you wanna google it & check it out. But it's only for woman who are not producing enough or any EWCM.
> 
> And as for FF - I use it. And when you get your crosshairs, that means FF is saying you ovulated on that day it cross hairs. If it's dotted lines, then it assumes that was the day but there can be reasons its not totally certain. If your crosshairs are sold red lines then it's positive. You can show me your chart if you'd like :)
> 
> I am going to post on here until I get my bfp...even if I'm only talking to myself :) It's the longest post I've been on & created so why not right? And then I hope to go onto 1st Trimester. Thing is, I was pregnant already so I don't have a million pregnancy questions ahead of me....but I'd like to still keep my friends company & wait to see their bfp's too!Click to expand...

Hmmm thanks for the info! haha.... I dont have a chart on FF because i dont chart anything LOL - I have never temped or done anything other than use the online OV calculator on mymonthlycycles.com but hopefully its pretty accurate - I have nearly 4 years of period plugged into there!! so it really just depends if I ovulate when its "normal" to ovulate, or do I ov early or late... that is why i may temp next month.

Good stay on here lol - I will stay too. We can all gab until we move on hopefully...

And thanks for the Robitussin info lol


----------



## Petzy

mommapowers32 said:


> So I have held my urine for awhile I am going to test! I was up and down all night last night so m FMU would not be great to test with it was CLEAR! blac

FX for you momma!:happydance:


----------



## nimbec

Ladies just had a big argument with oh we are doing SMEP plan and he has masturbated today on the off day! I am so upset angry and hurt he can't see what the prob is told me I need to calm down I just burst into tears and feel like in already out this cycle!!! I know this is irrational and he has promised not to do it gain but insists his speem are fine grrrrrrrr MEN how on earth do they expect things to work if they don't stick to the plan??! Plus what the hell do I do now miss another day or bd as schedule Tom but that would mean he has come 3 days in a row???? I'm so upset with him!! Sorry if u think I'm being irrational I had just pinned all my hopes on the plan :( :( :( 

Ok so rant over phew! I am on clomid and it has really dried cm this month so using Preseed and robi in the desperate hope it will work - it tastes vile tho so I'm praying it works this time!! 

I'll def chat here girls it's nice to have support and also just to chat!! Ok I'm off to try and make peace in the house lol what a think to row about lol!!


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> Good luck momma! Let us know what the results are! It's still so early but still worth the shot!




Petzy said:


> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> So I have held my urine for awhile I am going to test! I was up and down all night last night so m FMU would not be great to test with it was CLEAR! blac
> 
> FX for you momma!:happydance:Click to expand...

Wel it was bfn but maybe a shadow something idk not getting my hopes up.. I had a 26 day cycle last month I hope that isnt the case this month...


----------



## 2eMommy

nimbec said:


> Ladies just had a big argument with oh we are doing SMEP plan and he has masturbated today on the off day! I am so upset angry and hurt he can't see what the prob is told me I need to calm down I just burst into tears and feel like in already out this cycle!!! I know this is irrational and he has promised not to do it gain but insists his speem are fine grrrrrrrr MEN how on earth do they expect things to work if they don't stick to the plan??! Plus what the hell do I do now miss another day or bd as schedule Tom but that would mean he has come 3 days in a row???? I'm so upset with him!! Sorry if u think I'm being irrational I had just pinned all my hopes on the plan :( :( :(
> 
> Ok so rant over phew! I am on clomid and it has really dried cm this month so using Preseed and robi in the desperate hope it will work - it tastes vile tho so I'm praying it works this time!!
> 
> I'll def chat here girls it's nice to have support and also just to chat!! Ok I'm off to try and make peace in the house lol what a think to row about lol!!

I dont think you are being irrational. A plan is a plan! I would still bd so you stay on track.


----------



## Marrinerbaby

can i join this thread. I'm 6-7dpo (slight uncertainty as to which day I ovulated ;) POAS today and of course BFN ;P. I caved and went to a dollar store, purchased 7tests ((for now)), and plan on using them every morning for a week. (even though my original plan was to wait it out til the 15th. le sigh.. I'm weak.


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Ladies just had a big argument with oh we are doing SMEP plan and he has masturbated today on the off day! I am so upset angry and hurt he can't see what the prob is told me I need to calm down I just burst into tears and feel like in already out this cycle!!! I know this is irrational and he has promised not to do it gain but insists his speem are fine grrrrrrrr MEN how on earth do they expect things to work if they don't stick to the plan??! Plus what the hell do I do now miss another day or bd as schedule Tom but that would mean he has come 3 days in a row???? I'm so upset with him!! Sorry if u think I'm being irrational I had just pinned all my hopes on the plan :( :( :(
> 
> Ok so rant over phew! I am on clomid and it has really dried cm this month so using Preseed and robi in the desperate hope it will work - it tastes vile tho so I'm praying it works this time!!
> 
> I'll def chat here girls it's nice to have support and also just to chat!! Ok I'm off to try and make peace in the house lol what a think to row about lol!!


You have a very legitimate reason to be upset. We as woman do everything in our power to get pregnant & do things we never thought we'd be doing & what he did was like a slap in the face. Men are men & are going to masturbate...we know this. But it's not as if he couldn't wait another day to have sex right? However, I think he probably learned from this mistake. Don't be too hard on him because he really may not see what the difference would be but I think he's got it now. And that has not ruined your chances...just make sure you still have sex. The only time this could be an issue is if he had low sperm count. If that is not your case, then don't worry about it. It's not as delicate of a situation as it seems. People get pregnant with out even trying & randomly making a slip up. It's just all about the chance & the right time. So if you're a healthy couple, please don't stress. I would however point out to him that what he did was selfish (haha) & you felt it was like a slap in the face. That you need him on board with you & if he agrees to a plan, he needs to be a part of the team.
Good luck hun!


----------



## barbikins

Momma - you still got time!!! And those shadows are evil. I get them often enough :(

Hi Marrinerbaby! Welcome & absolutely be a part of this thread...we're here to support one another through the POAS addiction :) I wish you all the luck...how long have you been TTC?? PS: I'm really weak too - I start testing way too early. Plan this month is to try & hold out until 10dpo but I know I'm too weak to do this lol.


----------



## barbikins

So, my OPK is getting darker again..I'm starting to think that my cycle...or at least my Ovulation is not coming early anymore...by this I may have a Positive tomorrow which would mean Saturday Ovulation instead of Sunday Ovulation. So a difference of 1 day. Bummer....I've had EWCM & SHOW for 2-3 days this week. My CM is sticky now & my cervix is starting to Firm up....my temp is very low so I haven't have my temp spike yet. Odd.
Anyway Here is yesterday's test & now today...
 



Attached Files:







CD12.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 7









CD13.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## nimbec

Thank you barbikins!!! :) your opk looks like it should turn pos tomorrow...fingers crossed or that could even be a pos today?? sometimes thats as dark as they get ....it will be interesting to see what your temp does over next few days...i'd keep oh busy just incase ;)


----------



## barbikins

Hi Nimbec - thanks for replying! My tests always come out as dark as the test control line...never darker but always as dark. So I'm just waiting :) Are you gearing up for O? When does it happen for you?
Re: Robbitussuin...do you have low EWCM?


----------



## nimbec

Hi ooooh well hopefully you are going to I very soon! I usually o around Cd17/18 the clomid has really dried up my cm so I'm taking robi and using Preseed and hoping!!! And praying lol!!


----------



## mommapowers32

I would test again later tonight the line might be darker mine sometimes are :) my second line has only been darker once than the control line always just as dark tho. I used to o on cd 16-17 but my cycles are going crazy never the same.


----------



## barbikins

You're right momma - I'm going to test later! I really want to O tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Good luck Barbikins! What time is it with you. It's 21.25 over here. Just wondering off I'll still be awake when u do ur next test!!


----------



## barbikins

nimbec, it is 4.36pm here :) i am tempted to test right now. last time was around 10am.
so ok im going to go now...


----------



## nimbec

Ah ok we are 5hrs infront I'll check up b4 I go to bed!! Fx for you!!


----------



## nimbec

Welcome marrinerbaby!!!


----------



## barbikins

My pee was too diluted!! Sorry! I tried again just now but I think I will try again before bed.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> My pee was too diluted!! Sorry! I tried again just now but I think I will try again before bed.

Ooh Barbi you are gearing up for O! Fx for you! Maybe I should use opk instead of trying to temp but one step at a time I think lol

My only symptoms at about 4 dpo today are really sore BB and peeing a lot lol. Neither of which are exclusive to being knocked up unfortunately lol!:wacko:


----------



## barbikins

Well
As of tonight's urine, my test line on the opk is very faint. 
I'm confused. I don't get it. I never had this much issues testing.


----------



## nimbec

Barbikins don't panic as sometimes you get 2 surges before oing keeping everything crossed! 

Petzy I know how u feel everything's a poss symptom in tww but nothing for definate grrrr good luck tho!


----------



## gemba85

Hello ladies...

I hate this TTW!!!! I've been trying so hard to wait but i'm 7dpo today and did a text this morning... BFN...

Do you think it is too early?

I really thought at 5dpo I was getting implantation pains, I had a pinching sensation to the left of my belly button for a whole 24hrs.. Could be nothing but you know what its like symptom spotting!!! 

I guess now i've just got to try to wait till AF is due and text then.. :wacko:


----------



## Marrinerbaby

barbikins said:


> Momma - you still got time!!! And those shadows are evil. I get them often enough :(
> 
> Hi Marrinerbaby! Welcome & absolutely be a part of this thread...we're here to support one another through the POAS addiction :) I wish you all the luck...how long have you been TTC?? PS: I'm really weak too - I start testing way too early. Plan this month is to try & hold out until 10dpo but I know I'm too weak to do this lol.

we've been trying for about 5 months so far. BFN today ;P and a little brown discharge.. a week earlier than expected. Going to pretend like this is a great sign! xD it'll keep me in higher spirits


----------



## Marrinerbaby

though it could just be my luteal phase defect thing.. giving me a shorter cycle .. but usually that only happens every other month
le sigh...


----------



## nimbec

marrinerbaby grrrrrr damn unpredictability of these cycles its soooooo frustrating ! I agree think of it as a good thing stay pos for as long as you possibly can! 

Time standing still for me CD13 nothing happening! 

Gemba I so know how you feel but 7dpo is waaaaay to early most people don't get there pos untill day period is due or sometimes upto a week late. Some are lucky and get it at 10dpo but this is not the norm, so you still have lots of time to get your BFP your bean may still be implanting!! Fx for you and i so understand a few cycles ago i poas everyday from 5dpo - i'm a serious poas ahollic!!!! BUT not this cycle it becomes tooo expensive and upsetting so i'm waiting until day before period starts 1st aug my bday to test - lets hope its good news so i enjoy my birthday!!

Keep us posted


----------



## barbikins

gemba85 said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> I hate this TTW!!!! I've been trying so hard to wait but i'm 7dpo today and did a text this morning... BFN...
> 
> Do you think it is too early?
> 
> I really thought at 5dpo I was getting implantation pains, I had a pinching sensation to the left of my belly button for a whole 24hrs.. Could be nothing but you know what its like symptom spotting!!!
> 
> I guess now i've just got to try to wait till AF is due and text then.. :wacko:

Hi Gemba! Welcome! Yes 7dpo is too early...some woman get a positive at this point but its very, very low chances....9/10 dpo are the earliest you can expect on average to see a very faint positive. Good luck!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Marriner, I hope this is implantation bleeding for you & not your period starting! If your period is unpredictable & all over the place, that would be harder to predict what's going on of course....hang in there!

So, my temp rose...went from 36.28 to 36.51 but it should go higher still. But....my OPK never turned positive. I tested this morning & test line was faint. Maybe I missed the surge or some thing...I dont know. I certainly hope I didn't miss ovulation. I should see if tomorrow morning my temp rises even more...its normally around the 36.70+ Once I've ovulated.


----------



## gemba85

Hi Gemba! Welcome! Yes 7dpo is too early...some woman get a positive at this point but its very, very low chances....9/10 dpo are the earliest you can expect on average to see a very faint positive. Good luck!!!![/QUOTE]

Thanks Barbikins, It's just so hard to wait 2 whole weeks!! It drives me crazy!! :wacko:

Hopefully i'm not out this month just yet though... i'm going to try wait till next week at least to 12dpo...


----------



## barbikins

Although late bfp's can happen I think by 12/13dpo you have your answer.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Marriner, I hope this is implantation bleeding for you & not your period starting! If your period is unpredictable & all over the place, that would be harder to predict what's going on of course....hang in there!
> 
> So, my temp rose...went from 36.28 to 36.51 but it should go higher still. But....my OPK never turned positive. I tested this morning & test line was faint. Maybe I missed the surge or some thing...I dont know. I certainly hope I didn't miss ovulation. I should see if tomorrow morning my temp rises even more...its normally around the 36.70+ Once I've ovulated.

Hmmm.. I dont really know much about OPK but you had a darker line yesterday right? was your faint line with FMU? does FMU make a difference for OPK? If your temp is still rising that is a good sign... perhaps it has yet to get to its darkest?

How much does your temperature change in general from CD1 to AF being due? I am going to temp next month maybe and wondered what to expect.

I am about 5DPO ish today...my bbs are sore and i have had heartburn the last two nights which is rare for me BUT I had texmex type food the last two nights so there is no way I can pinpoint that haha!!

TGIF... looking forward to a nice weekend away from work! Its my 29th bday on Sunday so i am sure my clock will tick a little louder come Monday hahaha


----------



## barbikins

Hi Petzy! My OPK's always turned positive at some point so that's what's troubling me. I took another test before bed...faint test line....again with fmu & smu all super, super faint. So I think I missed some thing with this cycle. Anyway...as for temping, everyone's different so I cant tell you what to expect. This would be my 3rd month temping & last two months were totally different with my temp rise. I figure my temp should rise again tomorrow & again the 3rd day, get my cross hairs & I bet I ovulated today...I have a feeling. Also...I was feeling twinges on one side of my abdomen where my ovaries would be. I've had this b/f that coincided with ovulation. So I think I'm good to go & tomorrow should be my 1dpo...I just have to rely on my temp....so right now its at 36.50...my temp is usually very high - around 36.90....


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi Petzy! My OPK's always turned positive at some point so that's what's troubling me. I took another test before bed...faint test line....again with fmu & smu all super, super faint. So I think I missed some thing with this cycle. Anyway...as for temping, everyone's different so I cant tell you what to expect. This would be my 3rd month temping & last two months were totally different with my temp rise. I figure my temp should rise again tomorrow & again the 3rd day, get my cross hairs & I bet I ovulated today...I have a feeling. Also...I was feeling twinges on one side of my abdomen where my ovaries would be. I've had this b/f that coincided with ovulation. So I think I'm good to go & tomorrow should be my 1dpo...I just have to rely on my temp....so right now its at 36.50...my temp is usually very high - around 36.90....

Well then you best get yourself laid and fast to put it bluntly LMAO


----------



## nimbec

haha yes i agree!!!!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

LOL you ladies are funny - well once I have time tonight I will make sure to get on it :) literately LOL


----------



## mommapowers32

Well barbkins that's odd I was for sure ur would get bfp opk ... Well I say get it on tonight :) gl!!!


AFM ... I got bfn this morning but my temp is still rising 98.7 f this morning :)


----------



## 2eMommy

gemba85 said:


> Hi Gemba! Welcome! Yes 7dpo is too early...some woman get a positive at this point but its very, very low chances....9/10 dpo are the earliest you can expect on average to see a very faint positive. Good luck!!!!

Hello :)

I tested everyday starting at 5 DPO (i dont know why i started that early.. I was too impatient to wait the two weeks!!) and got a stark white negative everyday up until around 10 dpo. then I saw my first, faint positive.
All of the tests before them were so obviously negative, even the day before (9dpo). I almost gave up. So much can change in a days time. 

Good luck and happy testing :)


----------



## barbikins

9 dpo... Still early! I'm hoping for you momma!
I am glad to be going into 1dpo tomorrow but I hate the wait now...


----------



## Marrinerbaby

still no AF, that's a good sign.. but my POAS test this morning was a BFN. I'm hoping I make it through the weekend without AF.../crosses fingers.. at least then my luteal phase will still be longer every other cycle.


----------



## nimbec

Fx crossed for you hun x


----------



## barbikins

Fx for you. How many dpo today?! I'm pretty sure I'm 1dpo today! Yah!


----------



## nimbec

Quick update I just got my pos opk cd14 I have never o'd this early YAY!! So getting bust for a few days ;) x


----------



## barbikins

Nimbec good luck!!!


----------



## Marrinerbaby

Goodluck nimbec! 

I am currently 9-10dpo.

still spotting very faintly. brownish.... if I sort of wipe the vaginal opening ....TMI I know ....sorry ladies. but no AF yet.. so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## nimbec

Oooh marrinerbaby I have everything crossed for u hope it's from implantation!!!!! 

We got busy last night and this morning and did it fri am so just hope caught egg-temp up today so prob o'd in night! Let's hope his swimmers are in sprint mode lol


----------



## barbikins

Well weird things a happening. First last night after going pee I had some
bright red blood on the tissue. And...my temp doesn't seem to be really spiking? Can someone who understands charts check?


----------



## mommapowers32

Barbkins its hard for me to tell because there are missing days :( I'm not a chart expert tho... I hope u caught ur egg.

My temp spiked this morning I hope it goes up again tomorrow I think I see a little something on hpt but camera can't catch it ... 

Gl everyone :)


----------



## Marrinerbaby

Barbikins. It could be Ovulation Bleeding.. which I read somewhere can be a really good sign of fertility. The bleeding is caused by a surge of hormones.. or something of that nature. and means you'll be ovulating in a day or two.. the temp will rise /fingers crossed. 

I had an Ovulation Bleed this cycle.. only happened to me once before.. but i freaked out and read a lot of information online. The timing seems right for it too.. I can't remember off the top of my head.. but were you cd16 or something? 

I am not positive on all of this.. but that's what I suspect is happening.. and look for that temp rise.. and Go at it with your DH!


----------



## barbikins

Momma, keep testing & post photos!!!

Marriner, thanks for that info. I think you are right. And yes I'm CD16 & I thought I was having a short cycle because as of early this week I had Ewcm for days. It my opk didn't turn positive and my temp is still too low. My CM went creamy & as of today it's Ewcm again. So I think I'm finally really gearing up for O. This was a confusing month. I use the FAM method & so I check my Cm every day. It's also SHOW...again. Bah.


----------



## mommapowers32

Show??

BTW my breast are not hurting normally they hurt by now ... I guess that's a good sign ??


----------



## mommapowers32

Barbkins I hope u get ur o now and u didn't moss it that would be great !!


----------



## Marrinerbaby

BTW Still BFN ;P but no spotting today! /crossing fingers... 

let this be the month! worst case scenerio.. my luteal phase is still following the pattern I was used to. I'm at 11dpo so far... 

My temperature did dip a little itty bitty bit this morning.. but not much.. just by .2 degrees. hoping it pops right back up there tomorrow. Gonna head out and buy more POAS tests. ;) I ran out this morning.


----------



## Marrinerbaby

also.. I'm having absolutely NO af or Preggo symptoms..

not sure if that's a good sign..


----------



## barbikins

The LP comes with symptoms similar to pregnancy so I take it with a grain o salt. Also I didn't have preggo symptoms until week 6/7 so I'm not symptom spotting. I'd say don't think too much about it. 

I hope your period stays away! Spotting bf AF is common though. 

SHOW: soft, high, open, wet. This is a cervix before ovulation when most fertile.


----------



## mommapowers32

Thanks lol I don't really check my crevix often lol


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies hope you are all ok, i've had a long day today only just got to look at laptop (midnight here now!) Just wanted to pop in and say hi! 

My opk is still pos tonight so will bd again in morning will be interesting to see what temp does as already up this morning..


----------



## barbikins

good luck nimbec! its great to finally be able to get into the TWW...& at the same time can be nerve wreaking thinking if what you did this cycle was enough...eh? LOL
Oh I hope we will all get out bfp's this month!!!!!

Momma have you tested since earlier? Your temp is staying high!


----------



## onemorebabe

bla 8DPO and a BFN might make myself wait to test for afew days, its so hard to wait I want so bad to test everyday till I see a BFP or AF...lol


----------



## mommapowers32

I just got that brown stuff!! I am so sad !! I am 11 dpo no cramping no sore bb nor breakin out idk what the deal is =(


----------



## Marrinerbaby

brown stuff can be disheartening.. but you're not out of the race til AF shows up. 

I'm excited to test tomorrow.. because I think I saw something on the pm test i took tonight.. can't take a picture.. my DH is near by and If its what i think it is... it'll show tomorrow hopefully.. and I'll surprise him then! /fingers crossed.. still uncertain.. but i think this might be it...


----------



## nimbec

Momma don't worry just yet af hasn't shown her ugly face just yet!! 

Marrinerbaby that's so exciting gosh I'll keep absolutely everything crossed for you!! Let us know I'll be looking all day!!


----------



## mommapowers32

Thanks for the wishes but af showed ...

Marriner yay post us a pic :) 

Cd 1 blah


----------



## nimbec

Momma I'm so sorry damn witch!!!!! She's so inconsiderate!!! Are you planning to do anything different this cycle? (((hugs)))


----------



## barbikins

Momma! I'm sorry the witch got you...I hope that next cycle will be IT for you! I'm crossing my fingers...our bfp's have got to be around the corner some where.

I am still in Ovulation limbo :(

Marriner - Photos please! YES! I hope this is it for you! xo


----------



## barbikins

I took an OPK with SMU & its almost positive again! I hope this is it...I figured if I haven't Ovulated YET then tomorrow might be the day. But I've had these almost tests & then it turned negative. I'll test again tonight when I get home.

Also, for kicks I took an ultra-sensitive pregnancy test & I see a very faint line. But I"m wondering if it's an evap. This is a couple hours after I took it BUT....I noticed some thing was there about 5 minutes after I took it. See the line?

The thing is the ultra-sensitive tests usually have an evap or shadow line :(
I just thought if MAYBE I O'd early that I'd have a result. And I had some very light pink bleeding on Saturday when I wiped after going pee...I read that might be Ovulation Bleeding but maybe....just maybe...it's not?! LOL:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







CD 17 OPK & HPT.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I took an OPK with SMU & its almost positive again! I hope this is it...I figured if I haven't Ovulated YET then tomorrow might be the day. But I've had these almost tests & then it turned negative. I'll test again tonight when I get home.
> 
> Also, for kicks I took an ultra-sensitive pregnancy test & I see a very faint line. But I"m wondering if it's an evap. This is a couple hours after I took it BUT....I noticed some thing was there about 5 minutes after I took it. See the line?
> 
> The thing is the ultra-sensitive tests usually have an evap or shadow line :(
> I just thought if MAYBE I O'd early that I'd have a result. And I had some very light pink bleeding on Saturday when I wiped after going pee...I read that might be Ovulation Bleeding but maybe....just maybe...it's not?! LOL:dohh:

Hi Ladies! Happy Monday! (wah wah.....)

Just caught up to where everyone is at after the weekend.....

Barbi that is great you are getting close to positive on the OPK - I dont think you missed it after all! As for the light pink - could be ov bleeding?? I am really not sure.... it could be anything really....

I am about 8dpo and no symptoms other than sore bbs, some light cramping, and heartburn. But Ive had these before so I am not hyper-focused this time lol....


----------



## Petzy

Marriner - FX for you! Send us a pic when you can!! Good luck!

Momma - Sorry you are out this month...onto the next eh!!


----------



## mommapowers32

Barb - Thanks! I think that you had O' bleeding I dont think that you missed it. I think that your body geared up for it but was like "nah Ill make her wait" stupid overys lol


----------



## barbikins

Lol thanks Momma. That was funny. Well good news is my OPK turned positive this evening!!!


----------



## mommapowers32

Barbkins- WOO HOO!! They listened too me =) I called them names... now... CERVIX you WILL hold this eggy and give Barb her BFP thank you and goodnight lol :rofl:


----------



## Movinmama

Love this thread. I am 12dpo I think I had ib on the 9-10. Bfn today. Am I out or should I test again on wednesday?


----------



## mommapowers32

Movinmama - your not out til the :witch: shows her face!!
So I 've always had the same AF - with my endo I tend to clot alot and have sever cramps but unlike most women I dont have a heavy flow. Sometimes I maybe a little heaver than "Light' but.... Im hurting badly and bloated, and I've gone through a pad in an hour (I know after ds they told me that if I went through one pad an hour to go in) This is just weird for me (esp bc BB's dont hurt Im not "cramping" per say my entire lower abdomen hurts ...


Sorry for my rambling on....


----------



## Movinmama

No that's okay ramble away. : ) the thing is I have a 15m old and I haven't started my period yet. But I know with absolute certainty that I ovulated between july 2nd-3rd. Because Ibe been taking ovulation tests and taking my temp and watch my cm. now I'm rambling... Ugh


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> Barbkins- WOO HOO!! They listened too me =) I called them names... now... CERVIX you WILL hold this eggy and give Barb her BFP thank you and goodnight lol :rofl:

Yeah! Thank you - you rock!!! GIVE ME MY BFP!!!
Well it just goes to show ME that my cycle is going to be super long again. So odd...It's likely I'll have a 34 day cycle again.
My temp didn't shoot up as I had hoped...went up by a tenth of a degree - so I recon my temp will be a slow climb again...So I am going to assume that tomorrow I'm 1dpo.:happydance:


----------



## barbikins

Movinmama said:


> No that's okay ramble away. : ) the thing is I have a 15m old and I haven't started my period yet. But I know with absolute certainty that I ovulated between july 2nd-3rd. Because Ibe been taking ovulation tests and taking my temp and watch my cm. now I'm rambling... Ugh

If you've O'vd around the 2nd & 3rd, you'd be about 14/15 dpo...so AF is on her way today?? Or supposed to be?

I had to re-read your post a couple of times. I swear I thought you first said that you are 15 years old LOL...:haha:

Welcome ;)


----------



## Movinmama

Lol no I am 27 with 3 kiddos. I think I'm out. I think my system is just trying rev up like and old lawn mower with no gas. We have all march babies so we thought we try for our fourth and final. Guess we will try next year. Good luck ladies!


----------



## barbikins

Are you actively trying for a 4th?
B.


----------



## barbikins

Oh & my positive OPK from last night! WAHOO!
Now if my temp could only spike damn it!
 



Attached Files:







po opk.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> Barbkins- WOO HOO!! They listened too me =) I called them names... now... CERVIX you WILL hold this eggy and give Barb her BFP thank you and goodnight lol :rofl:
> 
> Yeah! Thank you - you rock!!! GIVE ME MY BFP!!!
> Well it just goes to show ME that my cycle is going to be super long again. So odd...It's likely I'll have a 34 day cycle again.
> My temp didn't shoot up as I had hoped...went up by a tenth of a degree - so I recon my temp will be a slow climb again...So I am going to assume that tomorrow I'm 1dpo.:happydance:Click to expand...

CATCH THAT EGG!!!! lmao


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Oh & my positive OPK from last night! WAHOO!
> Now if my temp could only spike damn it!

Ohh that is a lovely positive OPK!! Good work! do you are 1DPO then today you assume? Tres exciting!

How is everyone today??

I am about 9DPO and BFN this morning - why am I so sick in the head that I test this early??? LOL!!! Tell me i am not out for sure please! haha.....

I have light cramping on and off and sore bbs - thats it...

Hot and sunny as usual around here... supposed to storm today and I hope it does!


----------



## nimbec

Barbikins FAB opk test YEY!!! hopefully temp will climb now for you yey we are very close i'm 3DPO today and hoping for a little mirracle ugh i want this soooooooooo much!!! 

Petzy you are def not out it is still very early most people don't get bfp at earliest till 13dpo and most commomnly when AF is late so until the wicked witch shows you are still in!!! ((HUGS))

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Barbikins FAB opk test YEY!!! hopefully temp will climb now for you yey we are very close i'm 3DPO today and hoping for a little mirracle ugh i want this soooooooooo much!!!
> 
> Petzy you are def not out it is still very early most people don't get bfp at earliest till 13dpo and most commomnly when AF is late so until the wicked witch shows you are still in!!! ((HUGS))
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok!

Thanks Nimbec - FX for you as well!

I dont know why i bother to test so early. its such a waste of tests!!!


----------



## onemorebabe

Hello My name is __________ I am a POAS addict.. I can't help myself, even when I know it is way too early, or I will more than likely not see any real results for days, I still test.. I can't help myself.. I am totally addicted... 

7dpo bfn
8dpo bfn
9dpo bfn
10dpo bfn

and AND I bought more tests even tho I ordered some off of amazon....
YES I am an ADDICT.....
Test till I get my BFP!!!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Onemorebabe that really made me chuckle! I was exactly the same as you 100% ADDICTED!! But this month i'm determind to wait until cd13 at earliest - well i'm only cd3 and having urges to test so lets see how i get on shall we? lol GOOD LUCK THO!!!!!


----------



## Petzy

onemorebabe said:


> Hello My name is __________ I am a POAS addict.. I can't help myself, even when I know it is way too early, or I will more than likely not see any real results for days, I still test.. I can't help myself.. I am totally addicted...
> 
> 7dpo bfn
> 8dpo bfn
> 9dpo bfn
> 10dpo bfn
> 
> and AND I bought more tests even tho I ordered some off of amazon....
> YES I am an ADDICT.....
> Test till I get my BFP!!!!!!

haha....

I am only on cycle #2 of TTC#1 I did NOT expect to want to POAS this much, this early on - I stand corrected.


----------



## onemorebabe

Petzy said:


> onemorebabe said:
> 
> 
> Hello My name is __________ I am a POAS addict.. I can't help myself, even when I know it is way too early, or I will more than likely not see any real results for days, I still test.. I can't help myself.. I am totally addicted...
> 
> 7dpo bfn
> 8dpo bfn
> 9dpo bfn
> 10dpo bfn
> 
> and AND I bought more tests even tho I ordered some off of amazon....
> YES I am an ADDICT.....
> Test till I get my BFP!!!!!!
> 
> haha....
> 
> I am only on cycle #2 of TTC#1 I did NOT expect to want to POAS this much, this early on - I stand corrected.Click to expand...

I am on Cycle 1 of ttc#3... 
but I think i may be able to wait to test til friday...ha ha yeah right...I have 2 tests in my bathroom so probably not lol.. plus I know I have some comming in the mail....if I dont get my bfp this month I really should wait so I have some tests for next month....we shall see


----------



## Movinmama

We would like 4. Husband wants a 4th this year.. I'd rather wait a year, but we naturally family plan so we may end up with a blessed oops. This thread was like reading a book. I'm going to keep tabs on it too cheer along with you all as you get your BFP!


----------



## mommapowers32

Welcome aboard the POAS addict page lol I start at 6 dpo although I know there is no possible way... AND I use OPKS through out my entire cycle (minus AF days) just to feed the need to pee on something and it gives a nice progression when u get that bfp like I did with DS 2 years ago! lol


----------



## barbikins

Good luck Movinmama! And it'll happen when the time is right :)
And thanks for following this thread...:) xo

LOL Mommapowers, you're funny...I feed the need too. I still haven't Ovulated that I can tell. I got a positive OPK but nothing is happening with my temps. In fact it went down again this morning. I'm afraid that I'm not Ovulating this cycle :( I can only hope that I see a temp rise tomorrow morning but I'm totally loosing my faith. This has been the longest cycle to date.

And because I'm like you & like to "POAS" I took a preggo test for "FUN" & got an evap. Faint lines on either side of where the test strip would be. HAH!
 



Attached Files:







Photo1 (18).jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Oh & my positive OPK from last night! WAHOO!
> Now if my temp could only spike damn it!
> 
> Ohh that is a lovely positive OPK!! Good work! do you are 1DPO then today you assume? Tres exciting!
> 
> How is everyone today??
> 
> I am about 9DPO and BFN this morning - why am I so sick in the head that I test this early??? LOL!!! Tell me i am not out for sure please! haha.....
> 
> I have light cramping on and off and sore bbs - thats it...
> 
> Hot and sunny as usual around here... supposed to storm today and I hope it does!Click to expand...

Petzy...I can't say for sure I'm 1dpo today...I assumed yesterday would be O day based on my OPK but my temp went even further down. :cry:
I'm starting to wonder if I'm even going to O this month....

If you're sick in the head then I'm in need of institutionalizing. I start as early as 5/6 dpo just because some people have gotten a 6dpo positive so I'm covering my basis :)

And isn't it just unbelievably hot here?! OMG....I thought I was going to melt yesterday. I am glad it cooled over night!!


----------



## nimbec

Ladies i'm a serious poas ahollic so you go for it! on a different note PLsssssss send us some of your heat, its meant to be summer here and we have floods so so much rain everywhere grrrrrrr


----------



## barbikins

nimbec - we're having a heat wave...not sure you want it ;) LOL
also not sure which is worse...hmmmm


----------



## onemorebabe

11 DPO and still a BFN... and my boobs are getting sore... starting to get sad and think this might be AF.... I wanna seriously punch that hooker in her neck!!


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Oh & my positive OPK from last night! WAHOO!
> Now if my temp could only spike damn it!
> 
> Ohh that is a lovely positive OPK!! Good work! do you are 1DPO then today you assume? Tres exciting!
> 
> How is everyone today??
> 
> I am about 9DPO and BFN this morning - why am I so sick in the head that I test this early??? LOL!!! Tell me i am not out for sure please! haha.....
> 
> I have light cramping on and off and sore bbs - thats it...
> 
> Hot and sunny as usual around here... supposed to storm today and I hope it does!Click to expand...
> 
> Petzy...I can't say for sure I'm 1dpo today...I assumed yesterday would be O day based on my OPK but my temp went even further down. :cry:
> I'm starting to wonder if I'm even going to O this month....
> 
> If you're sick in the head then I'm in need of institutionalizing. I start as early as 5/6 dpo just because some people have gotten a 6dpo positive so I'm covering my basis :)
> 
> And isn't it just unbelievably hot here?! OMG....I thought I was going to melt yesterday. I am glad it cooled over night!!Click to expand...

Remember my temp didnt spike this cycle till two days or three after my bfp opk... maybe youll have that too


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Oh & my positive OPK from last night! WAHOO!
> Now if my temp could only spike damn it!
> 
> Ohh that is a lovely positive OPK!! Good work! do you are 1DPO then today you assume? Tres exciting!
> 
> How is everyone today??
> 
> I am about 9DPO and BFN this morning - why am I so sick in the head that I test this early??? LOL!!! Tell me i am not out for sure please! haha.....
> 
> I have light cramping on and off and sore bbs - thats it...
> 
> Hot and sunny as usual around here... supposed to storm today and I hope it does!Click to expand...
> 
> Petzy...I can't say for sure I'm 1dpo today...I assumed yesterday would be O day based on my OPK but my temp went even further down. :cry:
> I'm starting to wonder if I'm even going to O this month....
> 
> If you're sick in the head then I'm in need of institutionalizing. I start as early as 5/6 dpo just because some people have gotten a 6dpo positive so I'm covering my basis :)
> 
> And isn't it just unbelievably hot here?! OMG....I thought I was going to melt yesterday. I am glad it cooled over night!!Click to expand...

Yes it is so hot .... its not even really a heat wave its what we can expect for most of the summer apparantly. I dont mind it too much - i do like the heat -BUT the humidity I could do without....

If your temp went down does that mean you didnt OV yesterday?

I think Im out ladies. BFN today at approx 10DPO; I had some light pink cm - just a little - but enough to let me know the witch is on her way.

DANGIT lol - oh well another month to get into shape


----------



## Petzy

mommapowers32 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Oh & my positive OPK from last night! WAHOO!
> Now if my temp could only spike damn it!
> 
> Ohh that is a lovely positive OPK!! Good work! do you are 1DPO then today you assume? Tres exciting!
> 
> How is everyone today??
> 
> I am about 9DPO and BFN this morning - why am I so sick in the head that I test this early??? LOL!!! Tell me i am not out for sure please! haha.....
> 
> I have light cramping on and off and sore bbs - thats it...
> 
> Hot and sunny as usual around here... supposed to storm today and I hope it does!Click to expand...
> 
> Petzy...I can't say for sure I'm 1dpo today...I assumed yesterday would be O day based on my OPK but my temp went even further down. :cry:
> I'm starting to wonder if I'm even going to O this month....
> 
> If you're sick in the head then I'm in need of institutionalizing. I start as early as 5/6 dpo just because some people have gotten a 6dpo positive so I'm covering my basis :)
> 
> And isn't it just unbelievably hot here?! OMG....I thought I was going to melt yesterday. I am glad it cooled over night!!Click to expand...
> 
> Remember my temp didnt spike this cycle till two days or three after my bfp opk... maybe youll have that tooClick to expand...

Interesting - well that should be encouraging for Barbi!


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Oh & my positive OPK from last night! WAHOO!
> Now if my temp could only spike damn it!
> 
> Ohh that is a lovely positive OPK!! Good work! do you are 1DPO then today you assume? Tres exciting!
> 
> How is everyone today??
> 
> I am about 9DPO and BFN this morning - why am I so sick in the head that I test this early??? LOL!!! Tell me i am not out for sure please! haha.....
> 
> I have light cramping on and off and sore bbs - thats it...
> 
> Hot and sunny as usual around here... supposed to storm today and I hope it does!Click to expand...
> 
> Petzy...I can't say for sure I'm 1dpo today...I assumed yesterday would be O day based on my OPK but my temp went even further down. :cry:
> I'm starting to wonder if I'm even going to O this month....
> 
> If you're sick in the head then I'm in need of institutionalizing. I start as early as 5/6 dpo just because some people have gotten a 6dpo positive so I'm covering my basis :)
> 
> And isn't it just unbelievably hot here?! OMG....I thought I was going to melt yesterday. I am glad it cooled over night!!Click to expand...
> 
> Remember my temp didnt spike this cycle till two days or three after my bfp opk... maybe youll have that tooClick to expand...


Thanks Momma! REnewed hope!!! XO


----------



## barbikins

Petzy, temp down is not a good sign. Temp has to rise above a certain level & stay high to confirm ovulation. You can see in my siggy that my temps are low & has been going down. I can only hope as momma says that I'm just gearing up for a temperature spike! 

I'm sorry the witch is on her way! DANG HER ALL TO HELL! LOL Such a love/hate relationship with that woman, Flo ;) What cycle are you on again?

And I agree about the humidity! I live near the Lake so it's not too bad for me in the house but still not fun!
xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy, temp down is not a good sign. Temp has to rise above a certain level & stay high to confirm ovulation. You can see in my siggy that my temps are low & has been going down. I can only hope as momma says that I'm just gearing up for a temperature spike!
> 
> I'm sorry the witch is on her way! DANG HER ALL TO HELL! LOL Such a love/hate relationship with that woman, Flo ;) What cycle are you on again?
> 
> And I agree about the humidity! I live near the Lake so it's not too bad for me in the house but still not fun!
> xo

Thanks for the info you are teaching me more every day! lol

I work downtown Hamilton so it is just muggy and smoggy here lol - its not really any better in Ancaster at home but i have a pool so I am lucky I can hop in when it gets too bad! 

Yep It appears I am onto the next month within a few days... AF should show her red face LOL.... I will be starting Cycle #3 then and I debating OPK's this time... what do you think? too soon?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy - any time...if I can edumacate, I will :) LOL! Well, Downtown Toronto aint that much prettier...smog central :) But I live in South Etobicoke & it's better & cooler.

As for you using OPK's, if you want to know when your 24-48 hour window for ovulation is, then use it. I wanted to be able to time it & know how many dpo I am.
I think it's great.


----------



## barbikins

onemorebabe said:


> 11 DPO and still a BFN... and my boobs are getting sore... starting to get sad and think this might be AF.... I wanna seriously punch that hooker in her neck!!

lmfao hooker...nice one! :)
good luck xo


----------



## onemorebabe

barbikins said:


> onemorebabe said:
> 
> 
> 11 DPO and still a BFN... and my boobs are getting sore... starting to get sad and think this might be AF.... I wanna seriously punch that hooker in her neck!!
> 
> lmfao hooker...nice one! :)
> good luck xoClick to expand...

lol, when I had my first baby I stopped cussing.. and found hooker replaces B very nicely...lol


----------



## Petzy

LOL!


----------



## onemorebabe

ugh... day 26 of a 27-28 day cycle... still got a bfn :( feeling sad and not as hopeful now


----------



## barbikins

onemorebabe said:


> ugh... day 26 of a 27-28 day cycle... still got a bfn :( feeling sad and not as hopeful now

I'm sorry :(....it's still likely to get a bfp but I get it. Odds are you would have had it by now. I hate all of this!
I'm still waiting to see if I've even Ovulated this cycle :(


----------



## onemorebabe

barbikins said:


> onemorebabe said:
> 
> 
> ugh... day 26 of a 27-28 day cycle... still got a bfn :( feeling sad and not as hopeful now
> 
> I'm sorry :(....it's still likely to get a bfp but I get it. Odds are you would have had it by now. I hate all of this!
> I'm still waiting to see if I've even Ovulated this cycle :(Click to expand...

Yeah all this TTC stuff is poo....and this TWW stuff is totally poo... but I would rather think no and find out yes than think yes and find out no...


----------



## nimbec

onemorebabe i totally understand how you feel, the further through the 2ww you get the harder it is! BUT as long as the witch 'hooker' is away there is still some hope!


----------



## Petzy

onemorebabe said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onemorebabe said:
> 
> 
> ugh... day 26 of a 27-28 day cycle... still got a bfn :( feeling sad and not as hopeful now
> 
> I'm sorry :(....it's still likely to get a bfp but I get it. Odds are you would have had it by now. I hate all of this!
> I'm still waiting to see if I've even Ovulated this cycle :(Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah all this TTC stuff is poo....and this TWW stuff is totally poo... but I would rather think no and find out yes than think yes and find out no...Click to expand...

I hear that sister!!

I am on CD 27 of a 29-30 day cycle and i had BFN yest and day before... I did not test today because of the pink cm i had two days ago... I think it mauy be pointless!

Although I will note that I havent had the pink CM since that day but I dont think that necessarily means AF isnt coming lol

I have dinner plans in Niag Falls on Sat night so I plan on enjoying myself (i.e. dunking myself into a bottle of wine lol) AF is due Sunday and I am expecting her! BAHH!!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> onemorebabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onemorebabe said:
> 
> 
> ugh... day 26 of a 27-28 day cycle... still got a bfn :( feeling sad and not as hopeful now
> 
> I'm sorry :(....it's still likely to get a bfp but I get it. Odds are you would have had it by now. I hate all of this!
> I'm still waiting to see if I've even Ovulated this cycle :(Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah all this TTC stuff is poo....and this TWW stuff is totally poo... but I would rather think no and find out yes than think yes and find out no...Click to expand...
> 
> I hear that sister!!
> 
> I am on CD 27 of a 29-30 day cycle and i had BFN yest and day before... I did not test today because of the pink cm i had two days ago... I think it mauy be pointless!
> 
> Although I will note that I havent had the pink CM since that day but I dont think that necessarily means AF isnt coming lol
> 
> I have dinner plans in Niag Falls on Sat night so I plan on enjoying myself (i.e. dunking myself into a bottle of wine lol) AF is due Sunday and I am expecting her! BAHH!!Click to expand...

If AF is due Sunday, maybe it was IB?????


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onemorebabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onemorebabe said:
> 
> 
> ugh... day 26 of a 27-28 day cycle... still got a bfn :( feeling sad and not as hopeful now
> 
> I'm sorry :(....it's still likely to get a bfp but I get it. Odds are you would have had it by now. I hate all of this!
> I'm still waiting to see if I've even Ovulated this cycle :(Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah all this TTC stuff is poo....and this TWW stuff is totally poo... but I would rather think no and find out yes than think yes and find out no...Click to expand...
> 
> I hear that sister!!
> 
> I am on CD 27 of a 29-30 day cycle and i had BFN yest and day before... I did not test today because of the pink cm i had two days ago... I think it mauy be pointless!
> 
> Although I will note that I havent had the pink CM since that day but I dont think that necessarily means AF isnt coming lol
> 
> I have dinner plans in Niag Falls on Sat night so I plan on enjoying myself (i.e. dunking myself into a bottle of wine lol) AF is due Sunday and I am expecting her! BAHH!!Click to expand...
> 
> If AF is due Sunday, maybe it was IB?????Click to expand...

Dont mess with my head AHHHHH lmao jk! I dontknow a lot about IB - when does it normally occur? and is pink CM common in IB? i shall google this lmao


----------



## barbikins

LOl I'm not messin' lady!

IB happens around 7-10dpo...so mid way to AF showing up! ;)


----------



## onemorebabe

so I have a question and I am probably going to ask this in many diff posts... If I even see a tiny hint of a line is there still hope?? I was so aggrivated at the bfn I thought i got this morning.. looked at it maybe 2 hours later and it looked like there was a faint line... (i know not to read the test that long after u have used it) but I flipped out, I wasnt going to test agian today, but I had to go to the store... so naturally being the POAS addict I am got more ya know sence I was already at the store...lol well long story short.. I tested with afternoon pee and got a faint line but its not like I cant see it... Its there just really light.. bear in mind I am 3 days till AF should be here is this month was going to be 28 day cycle...

but I guess my question is... If there is even a light line then it should get darker and darker as I get closer to AF being late right so should I be happy or still wait it out????Ekkk I can't help it I am already happy...lol


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> LOl I'm not messin' lady!
> 
> IB happens around 7-10dpo...so mid way to AF showing up! ;)

Bah thats when the pink CM showed up... I do get pink CM sometimes before AF comes BUT it usually starts a day or two before AF and doesnt go away like this time... but we will see I guess

i dont want to test again so I am going to wait it out. and as I say this i am thinking of testing in the am LOL


----------



## Petzy

onemorebabe said:


> so I have a question and I am probably going to ask this in many diff posts... If I even see a tiny hint of a line is there still hope?? I was so aggrivated at the bfn I thought i got this morning.. looked at it maybe 2 hours later and it looked like there was a faint line... (i know not to read the test that long after u have used it) but I flipped out, I wasnt going to test agian today, but I had to go to the store... so naturally being the POAS addict I am got more ya know sence I was already at the store...lol well long story short.. I tested with afternoon pee and got a faint line but its not like I cant see it... Its there just really light.. bear in mind I am 3 days till AF should be here is this month was going to be 28 day cycle...
> 
> but I guess my question is... If there is even a light line then it should get darker and darker as I get closer to AF being late right so should I be happy or still wait it out????Ekkk I can't help it I am already happy...lol

Can you post a pic so we can weigh in?


----------



## onemorebabe

Petzy said:


> onemorebabe said:
> 
> 
> so I have a question and I am probably going to ask this in many diff posts... If I even see a tiny hint of a line is there still hope?? I was so aggrivated at the bfn I thought i got this morning.. looked at it maybe 2 hours later and it looked like there was a faint line... (i know not to read the test that long after u have used it) but I flipped out, I wasnt going to test agian today, but I had to go to the store... so naturally being the POAS addict I am got more ya know sence I was already at the store...lol well long story short.. I tested with afternoon pee and got a faint line but its not like I cant see it... Its there just really light.. bear in mind I am 3 days till AF should be here is this month was going to be 28 day cycle...
> 
> but I guess my question is... If there is even a light line then it should get darker and darker as I get closer to AF being late right so should I be happy or still wait it out????Ekkk I can't help it I am already happy...lol
> 
> 
> Can you post a pic so we can weigh in?Click to expand...

my digi camera sucks I couldnt even see it in the pic myself but I will try to take another one of it in diff lighting...if I cant get a good pic of it then I will take another test tomorrow and hopefully it will be darker then I can start my:happydance:


----------



## Petzy

onemorebabe said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onemorebabe said:
> 
> 
> so I have a question and I am probably going to ask this in many diff posts... If I even see a tiny hint of a line is there still hope?? I was so aggrivated at the bfn I thought i got this morning.. looked at it maybe 2 hours later and it looked like there was a faint line... (i know not to read the test that long after u have used it) but I flipped out, I wasnt going to test agian today, but I had to go to the store... so naturally being the POAS addict I am got more ya know sence I was already at the store...lol well long story short.. I tested with afternoon pee and got a faint line but its not like I cant see it... Its there just really light.. bear in mind I am 3 days till AF should be here is this month was going to be 28 day cycle...
> 
> but I guess my question is... If there is even a light line then it should get darker and darker as I get closer to AF being late right so should I be happy or still wait it out????Ekkk I can't help it I am already happy...lol
> 
> 
> Can you post a pic so we can weigh in?Click to expand...
> 
> my digi camera sucks I couldnt even see it in the pic myself but I will try to take another one of it in diff lighting...if I cant get a good pic of it then I will take another test tomorrow and hopefully it will be darker then I can start my:happydance:Click to expand...

FX for you! update us in the morning! :flower:


----------



## onemorebabe

Petzy said:


> onemorebabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onemorebabe said:
> 
> 
> so I have a question and I am probably going to ask this in many diff posts... If I even see a tiny hint of a line is there still hope?? I was so aggrivated at the bfn I thought i got this morning.. looked at it maybe 2 hours later and it looked like there was a faint line... (i know not to read the test that long after u have used it) but I flipped out, I wasnt going to test agian today, but I had to go to the store... so naturally being the POAS addict I am got more ya know sence I was already at the store...lol well long story short.. I tested with afternoon pee and got a faint line but its not like I cant see it... Its there just really light.. bear in mind I am 3 days till AF should be here is this month was going to be 28 day cycle...
> 
> but I guess my question is... If there is even a light line then it should get darker and darker as I get closer to AF being late right so should I be happy or still wait it out????Ekkk I can't help it I am already happy...lol
> 
> 
> Can you post a pic so we can weigh in?Click to expand...
> 
> my digi camera sucks I couldnt even see it in the pic myself but I will try to take another one of it in diff lighting...if I cant get a good pic of it then I will take another test tomorrow and hopefully it will be darker then I can start my:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> FX for you! update us in the morning! :flower:Click to expand...

Will do!!!


----------



## Petzy

onemorebabe said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onemorebabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onemorebabe said:
> 
> 
> so I have a question and I am probably going to ask this in many diff posts... If I even see a tiny hint of a line is there still hope?? I was so aggrivated at the bfn I thought i got this morning.. looked at it maybe 2 hours later and it looked like there was a faint line... (i know not to read the test that long after u have used it) but I flipped out, I wasnt going to test agian today, but I had to go to the store... so naturally being the POAS addict I am got more ya know sence I was already at the store...lol well long story short.. I tested with afternoon pee and got a faint line but its not like I cant see it... Its there just really light.. bear in mind I am 3 days till AF should be here is this month was going to be 28 day cycle...
> 
> but I guess my question is... If there is even a light line then it should get darker and darker as I get closer to AF being late right so should I be happy or still wait it out????Ekkk I can't help it I am already happy...lol
> 
> 
> Can you post a pic so we can weigh in?Click to expand...
> 
> my digi camera sucks I couldnt even see it in the pic myself but I will try to take another one of it in diff lighting...if I cant get a good pic of it then I will take another test tomorrow and hopefully it will be darker then I can start my:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> FX for you! update us in the morning! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Will do!!!Click to expand...

Any updates for us?? Tee hee!!

Happy Friday ladies..... BFN last night and after BD this am with the hubby there was a lot of pink cm so i am quite sure I will be on CD1 in a day or two haha... oh well onto the next! I am going to order some OPKs today from that website you sent me to Barbi so I hope they show up soon.

What day do you start using OPK on? Im sure i can google this but It sounds like you may have some insiders information for me lol...

how is everyone?


----------



## onemorebabe

I took another test this morning but the line didnt get any darker, but then I heard that hcg levels take afew days to go up a good enough ammount to change the color of a test .. And I looked that up online and sure enough it takes the hcg levels 48 to 72 hours to go up a good enough amount to change the color of a test..so I am leaning tward this month being my month....But still not doing my happy dance either... But still cant get the line in a picture yet.. But showed DH and he said he saw it... And he told me "I knew you were pregnant already" wish he would have told me...lol


----------



## Petzy

onemorebabe said:


> I took another test this morning but the line didnt get any darker, but then I heard that hcg levels take afew days to go up a good enough ammount to change the color of a test .. And I looked that up online and sure enough it takes the hcg levels 48 to 72 hours to go up a good enough amount to change the color of a test..so I am leaning tward this month being my month....But still not doing my happy dance either... But still cant get the line in a picture yet.. But showed DH and he said he saw it... And he told me "I knew you were pregnant already" wish he would have told me...lol

Well hopefully you get an answer this weekend! FX for you that it gets darker and this is your month!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy, AF is due Sunday right? Bah...spotting sucks big time. It usually means AF is on her way. Most likely...:(

onemorebabe - i hope that faint line is your bfp. Can you post a photo?!?!?! :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy, AF is due Sunday right? Bah...spotting sucks big time. It usually means AF is on her way. Most likely...:(
> 
> onemorebabe - i hope that faint line is your bfp. Can you post a photo?!?!?! :)

Yep AF is due Sunday - yep it is most likely AF! I ordered some OPK this morning and apparantly i should start using them on CD11/12 so I will be bugging you then to help a sista out! lol...

And if AF doesnt show then I have a bunch of OPK for sale LMAO


----------



## barbikins

haha Petzy - any questions you may have - ask away. I've been using OPK's since last October. What do you do in order to know if you've ovulated now? For your first time, I'd suggest you start using OPK's a bit earlier than you think...maybe just 2 days before. It may surprise you or it will confirm what you already know. Temping confirmed what I already know. However, one cycle was CD 19 instead of CD16 & it looks like I"m in for a long cycle this month too - I think based on my Temping, I O'd on CD19.


----------



## onemorebabe

im going to try, but ugh...lol how do i do that....


----------



## onemorebabe

it is really light but i see it... do you guys??
if you click on it you can see it better on the other screen with the black back ground...


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> haha Petzy - any questions you may have - ask away. I've been using OPK's since last October. What do you do in order to know if you've ovulated now? For your first time, I'd suggest you start using OPK's a bit earlier than you think...maybe just 2 days before. It may surprise you or it will confirm what you already know. Temping confirmed what I already know. However, one cycle was CD 19 instead of CD16 & it looks like I"m in for a long cycle this month too - I think based on my Temping, I O'd on CD19.

Ok thats a good tip thanks! For now, honestly, i just use the program on mymonthlycycles.com to track my periods. I have about 4 years worth of periods in there so it estimates when I ovulate - but its only an estimate assuming my LP is 14 days.. now that being said its probably right because i am regular 30 day cycle BUT im sure it fluctuates and who knows maybe i ov way earlier or later than i thought - i really have no real idea. 

So the OPK will give me a much better idea and I will feel better knowing I am ovulating! lol....

This month, we BD'd the day before, the day of, and the day after I was supposed to OV - but thats only an estimate so what is that worth if i OV'd 4 days later haha.. not much!


----------



## barbikins

I see it! I think you got yourself a bfp! Go for a blood test!!!


----------



## Petzy

onemorebabe said:


> View attachment 443549
> 
> 
> it is really light but i see it... do you guys??
> if you click on it you can see it better on the other screen with the black back ground...

Yes! Saw it right away! Did you take that this am.... Weee!!!

FX that the line gets darker!


----------



## onemorebabe

yep I took it at 5 this morning before dh went to work and I showed him... He was happy.... Im glad u guys saw it...ekkk


----------



## barbikins

Petzy, its all up to you. Personally I like to know what's going on with my body....that my cycle's are normal lengths...my LP is long enough. And to time BD instead of just guessing. 
But for me, I don't want to waste time. I want to get preggo ASAP so it works for me. And since I've started, I've learned SO much about how my body works...it's pretty awesome. I check my cervix & cervical mucus too. So I know when I'm peak fertile. I know based on my cervix if I'm at my peak & after which point I'm no longer. It's super neat.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy, its all up to you. Personally I like to know what's going on with my body....that my cycle's are normal lengths...my LP is long enough. And to time BD instead of just guessing.
> But for me, I don't want to waste time. I want to get preggo ASAP so it works for me. And since I've started, I've learned SO much about how my body works...it's pretty awesome. I check my cervix & cervical mucus too. So I know when I'm peak fertile. I know based on my cervix if I'm at my peak & after which point I'm no longer. It's super neat.

I agree its pretty facinating stuff..... Ive learned a lot - been on here a couple of years lurking in the WTT lol....


----------



## onemorebabe

barbikins said:


> I see it! I think you got yourself a bfp! Go for a blood test!!!

I already had an OB appointment for the 20th of aug and she told me if I get a pos home test to call and tell them so they can change the type of appointment so... that gives me a month to be nice and sure that this is the real deal!!


----------



## mommapowers32

Congrats onemore I see it!!!


----------



## barbikins

You know what's funny...when I was pregnant first&last time, I didnt even question the positive pregnancy test & just waited I think until the 12 week scan to see proof of a baby.

This time, because I've seen so many false positive & faint lines - I'd need to blood test & a doctor to say 'you're pregnant'....anyone else?


----------



## Marrinerbaby

chemical pregnancies are evil. :(


----------



## barbikins

Marriner...I had a chemical on our first month TTC...that was for sure.
But I have seen more faulty tests with faints & evaps & evils!!! :)

How are you doing?!


----------



## 2eMommy

onemorebabe said:


> yep I took it at 5 this morning before dh went to work and I showed him... He was happy.... Im glad u guys saw it...ekkk

CONGRATS!! :happydance:


----------



## Petzy

Happy Saturday!

Well AF got me in full force yesterday! 2 days early I might add..... lol

i guess that makes me on CD2 today! I ordered those OPK and they should be here on Monday so we'll see how that new adventure turns out lol.

How is everyone?


----------



## nimbec

Oh Petzy i am sorry - DAMN WITCH GRRRRRR!!!!! 

Well i had a massive temp dip today so god only knows what on earth is going on,desperate to see what tomorrows temp does...

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy - I'm sorry she gotcha! What a bitch :) I hope the next cycle will be the winner!

Nimbec - that temp dip could be implantation...that's a common culprit of a dip & your dip is very low. Who knows though eh? Time will tell. 

I'm getting very impatient...thankfully my temps rose & I could confirm an Ovulation but I just want to know. Six cycles in & I'm getting worn out. I tested today like a total fool...& then told myself why do I do this? I should wait until no earlier than 9dpo...10dpo. I am so skeptical of seeing a positive test & it feels like I"m never going to get pregnant again!!!


----------



## nimbec

Ugh barbikins i feel the same :( resisted testing by peeing on an opk (nuts i know!) but the wait is terrible and the ttc journey is extreemly hard!!!!!!!!!!!! how long are your lp's normally?


----------



## barbikins

I am living in 2 week windows. I fucking hate this. :) Excuse me language ;)

My LP is 15 days long. So I have a ways to go for AF to show.


----------



## nimbec

on't appologise about language i feel TOTALLY the same!!!!!!!!!!! My LP is 14 days so i know the feeling - i also live in 2 week cycles just constantly wishing the time away praying to 0 on time catch the egg then hoping for bfp! HORRID HORRID HORRID I so wish i could be one of those girls who could just relax BUT its IMPOSSIBLE when you want someting sooooooo badly! 

I'm always here feel free to vent ANYTIME!!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

It's hard to relax & after so many months -even more so. My doctors have told me not to worry about 'relaxing' & tell the people off who tell me to relax LOL
Anyway - it'll happen when it does. In the mean time - AAAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!
OH & ...Damn all you woman who get pregnant right away!


----------



## nimbec

Well said i was round at afriends yesterday eve and her partners brothers wife was there heavily pregnant 8 weeks to go and got pg the first cycle after coming off birth control - how insanley jealous was I??!!! Don't get me wrong i was genuinly happy for her but i really want my own sticky BFP god i sound like a toddler having a tantrum...i want one...i want one....i want one .....NOW 'pleaaaaaaaasssssssseeeeeeeee' pretty please!!!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

What a lucky beeyotch! LOL...how old is she? I notice woman in their 20s are very fertile.
My cousin who's my age (31) got pregnant I believe the first cycle trying...or maybe the second but not much longer than that....& a few other people who already had their babies & weren't even trying. 
6 months is too fucking long! I want it now too please! C'mon eggy wtf you waiting for? Do your job!!! :)


----------



## twotogo

nimbec said:


> Well said i was round at afriends yesterday eve and her partners brothers wife was there heavily pregnant 8 weeks to go and got pg the first cycle after coming off birth control - how insanley jealous was I??!!! Don't get me wrong i was genuinly happy for her but i really want my own sticky BFP god i sound like a toddler having a tantrum...i want one...i want one....i want one .....NOW 'pleaaaaaaaasssssssseeeeeeeee' pretty please!!!!!!!

I understand. I've wanted to (and probably have) thrown a few tantrums myself. :haha: 
It really is frustrating.


----------



## mousiexpink

6 dpo today and I wanna start POAS! Lol I'm sure it's too soon but I'm an addict and I need my fix. Any recommendations on pee sticks? I know frer's are the best weapon of choice but are there any others y'all recommend?


----------



## barbikins

Internet Cheapies! They're cheap & you can POAS without going broke. They have ultra-sensitive for earlier detection & their regular ones.


----------



## nimbec

I agree with barbikins otherwize u will go bankrupt ...make sure u get the sensitive ones i use 'one step' also there opk cheap strips and have worked really well.


----------



## barbikins

The only thing I find frustrating with the Ultra-Sensitive tests is there is always a shadow line & an evap is likely to occur...& the tests some times end up wonky LOL. But the point is, if you're pregnant, you'll get a positive line that you'd have no questions for.


----------



## nimbec

yes i agree Barbikins if you are truely pg it will be a propper line - i think we just scrutinize tests sooooo closley willing them to be pos. if you look at them at arms length and can see a coloued line its pos ....unlike me who holds them upto the light and would get a magnifying glass if i had one! lol


----------



## mousiexpink

Haha! Luckily I just won 60 dollars from my employer to Walmart, so I can get a few diff kinds. If I get frer's I may just end up waiting a few more days to save myself the heartache :) I'll definitely order some of the IC's too!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy - I'm sorry she gotcha! What a bitch :) I hope the next cycle will be the winner!
> 
> Nimbec - that temp dip could be implantation...that's a common culprit of a dip & your dip is very low. Who knows though eh? Time will tell.
> 
> I'm getting very impatient...thankfully my temps rose & I could confirm an Ovulation but I just want to know. Six cycles in & I'm getting worn out. I tested today like a total fool...& then told myself why do I do this? I should wait until no earlier than 9dpo...10dpo. I am so skeptical of seeing a positive test & it feels like I"m never going to get pregnant again!!!

Hahahah I love it!

I will read your updates now and reply!

My OPK's came in today - waiting for me when i get home :) I will start on CD 10 (sunday) instead of the recommended CD12 just in case


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> It's hard to relax & after so many months -even more so. My doctors have told me not to worry about 'relaxing' & tell the people off who tell me to relax LOL
> Anyway - it'll happen when it does. In the mean time - AAAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!
> OH & ...Damn all you woman who get pregnant right away!

Nimbec & Barbi - I hear you both! LOUD AND CLEAR! I am only on Cycle #3 but I can already see how it gets to be this frustrating and I trynot to let myself think of any what ifs down the road! I just want to relax and enjoy myself. But I aint getting any younger LMAO hahaha...... 

Honestly if it happens this year I will be thrilled. If I get into 2013 and nothings happening I have a bad feeling I will start to worry bahhhhhh

DH and I were at dinner with two other couples on Saturday and my girlfriend said a comment along the lines of "oh we are NOT ready to be mothers" (about her and I - after we ordered a bottle of wine) and DH spurts out "ohhhh she is!!! She is ready right now!" and i hit his leg and then he yells out "owwwww" so they knew i hit him and then i was moreeeee embarassed. I didnt want these people to know anything and I dont know... it just made me uncomfortable. Only a couple close friends and fam are aware we are even trying. but DH made me feel strange when he made a comment along the lines of that "You are trying, I am not trying" and i really dont get how he meant that. I told him afterwards that the comment hurt my feelings and he was being very jokey about the whole thing but its like ummmm you stopped pulling out three months ago did you think I did that on my own LOL Fuckkkkkkk sorry had to vent dont know how that happened! you all encouraged me haha


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> What a lucky beeyotch! LOL...how old is she? I notice woman in their 20s are very fertile.
> My cousin who's my age (31) got pregnant I believe the first cycle trying...or maybe the second but not much longer than that....& a few other people who already had their babies & weren't even trying.
> 6 months is too fucking long! I want it now too please! C'mon eggy wtf you waiting for? Do your job!!! :)

Hahaha! my feelings on this ramped up after Sunday I just turned 29 and I am like AHHHHH WTF reading all these articles about young 20's being most fertile so now I am bitter against younger women and their voluptuous ovaries hahahaha


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> The only thing I find frustrating with the Ultra-Sensitive tests is there is always a shadow line & an evap is likely to occur...& the tests some times end up wonky LOL. But the point is, if you're pregnant, you'll get a positive line that you'd have no questions for.

LOL the last two months i didnt even get an evap on the IC's - they honestly could not have been ANY whiter - it was hilarious.

praying for evap????? LMAO


----------



## apey33

Hello ladies!

I need help determining if this is a positive or an evap line. The line appeared just minutes after I took it, and it grew darker after about 10 minutes and hasn't gone away. I took 2 from the same box on Saturday, and got the same result. It's not in the center of the result window, but to the left really thin. I also took a +/- test this morning, and the vertical line that would determine a + result, only appeared in the bottom half of the vertical line. Talk about confusing, huh? Any ideas? Here's a pic of one of Saturday's tests. Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1271.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## apey33

Enhanced with both tests...
 



Attached Files:







01.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## twotogo

They look like they could be positive, but I would get a pink dye test to confirm.


----------



## nimbec

I agree probably positive but blue dydes are not to be trusted so double check with a FRER pink and let us know !!!!! GL x


----------



## mommapowers32

I agree take a pink dye just incase blue dyes are mean


----------



## mousiexpink

I agree with blue dye tests! GL !!


----------



## barbikins

LOL Petzy - your hubby gave just a bit TMI to your friends. I totally get that. And you don't need the pressure of eyes watching to see if you're pregnant yet or not....or how long it's taking. Anyway...GOOD LUCK with this cycle & using your OPK. Post a photo if you're uncertain if it's positive. It took me a little bit to totally get it when it's positive vs. Almost positive!

I took a test today...in keeping up with my original thread. 6dpo bfn & counting!!!
 



Attached Files:







6dpo.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## barbikins

And I agree re: Blue Dye tests...I've had some nasty evaps. Horrible tests.


----------



## nimbec

Barbikins you are not far behind me!! i'm 8dpo today i'll be joining you in testing on thursday if i can get through today and tomorrow without caving!! My original plan was sat....ugh fat chance of me lasting that long! sorry about your bfn :(


----------



## barbikins

Nimbec - me last to Thursday?! YEAH RIGHT! LOL
I have tests at home with my name on it every single FMU!!! LOL
I can't - I cave - I'm weak :):) :) :D
Hey 10dpo on Thursday ain't bad to test. You could very likely get a bfp!


----------



## nimbec

Oh god i wish i wish i wish but i doubt it :( Even when i had my chemical it didn't show until 13dpo but i know everytime is different!! 

Glad to know i have a poas partner in crime!!! For the last 4 cycles i have poas everyday from 5dpo!!! Thought this time i'd try something different and for some silly reason i feel like if i test before i should or said i will i'll jinx myself - omg i am a nutter!!


----------



## barbikins

When I had a Chemical, my positive was 14 dpo...but I wonder if a late implantation had been the culprit??

When I was preggo with my daughter, I calculated getting a BFP (and it was blaring bfp) around 10/11dpo. Mind you, I tested randomly cuz I wasn't planning so I dont know when I would have gotten a faint bfp.


----------



## mousiexpink

well poop. I'm worried this cycle may be anovulatory. I am at CD 23 of a 28-30 day cycle. :/ ctp.com gave me a coverline but no O day. I wish I would've used OPKs :(


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Nimbec - me last to Thursday?! YEAH RIGHT! LOL
> I have tests at home with my name on it every single FMU!!! LOL
> I can't - I cave - I'm weak :):) :) :D
> Hey 10dpo on Thursday ain't bad to test. You could very likely get a bfp!

Haha! You ladies are highlarious! Well AF is over so onward and upward 

Yes get a pink dye those blue ones seem to suck majorly!!!


----------



## nimbec

Morning ladies i have to confess i poas this morning! so much for waiting till at least tomorrow or saturday was the plan. I got a temp rise this morning and couldn't resist of course BFN :( silly me 9dpo or 11dpo (FF changed its mind) so now i really am going to try and wait!! 

hope your all ok!!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Morning ladies i have to confess i poas this morning! so much for waiting till at least tomorrow or saturday was the plan. I got a temp rise this morning and couldn't resist of course BFN :( silly me 9dpo or 11dpo (FF changed its mind) so now i really am going to try and wait!!
> 
> hope your all ok!!

Good morning Nimbec - this is the right place to confess such an addiction LOL! 

Sit tight as best you can and try to wait for AF


----------



## nimbec

Thanks everyone! Got my 21day progesterone result today a whopping 76 yey ovaries are working!!!


----------



## apey33

I can't stop myself from poas either. After 3 positive-ish blue dye tests, I bought pink dyes, IC's and I'm getting more from Walgreens for free after I called the 800 number. All this while waiting for the Dr to call back with my blood test results, which is obviosly not fast enough! This. Is. Torture. :growlmad:


----------



## nimbec

awww apey got everything crossed for you!


----------



## barbikins

Nimbec I'm doing that blood test on Thursday!
Making sure I ovulated :)


----------



## nimbec

fingers crossed for you hun!!!


----------



## barbikins

thank you! Nimbec, it looks like you had a dip - possible implantation ? :)


----------



## nimbec

I thought that too but if it was i would have got my bfp when testing today as 4 days is plenty of time to build hcg :( oh well still hope as temps still up. How you feeling? I'm debating whether or not to poas tomorrow i just don't seem to be able to wait! so annoyed with myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Hang in there. It may not have been an implantation dip. I've had continuous triphasic patterns and I'm still not pregnant. Temp taking is so finicky!
I am sooo badly hoping I find out I have a bfp this week. I am so blah after 6 months. Wtf?


----------



## mousiexpink

I just did the override tuning on FF, and it told me 3 dpo?! i believe i had implantation bleeding (i started another thread about it https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/1110337-implantation-bleeding-tmi-post-sorry-advance-fellow-ttcers.html) But before on the advance setting, and before removing crosshairs it had me at 8dpo (today)..BLAAHLAALAA. lol going nuts. I'm just gonna keep temping and see what happens.


----------



## mommapowers32

My temp is all over the place lol


----------



## barbikins

FF decided to stop working for me today LOL my temp isn't showing. I have to log on through my computer. I use my iphone app...it shot up to 36.90 today which is high!
I tested with fmu - bfn!!!! I'm planning to test with SMU...just waiting. I'm also off this afternoon to do my Progesterone blood test!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Good luck this afternoon with the prog bloods!! 
I'm cd2 of month 25! Xxx


----------



## x-li-x

Hi ladies can I join? I just read the whole of this thread, and its so lovely to see you all sticking together :) I am either 4,6 or 8dpo today! 4 if I go by my cycles before bc, 6 as its the 'average' and 8 if i go by last months cycle. so I started testing about 3 days ago. and today I swear I saw a faint line, though i was convinced it was an evap but it was def there. so I put it on top of the med cabinet whilst I delt with the kiddies and then planned to go back with fresh eyes. But before I could hubby had come home from pt and beat me to the bathroom, by the time he was out the shower and I got in the test was ruined from the heat and condensation :( So no looking back. I am planning on testing tonight after a 4 hours wee hold, and Il probs be testing again every morning until the 8th.

I planned to take this month calm no checking o no checking days to bd, we just did it all this month when we wanted, I planned not to test nothing, but as soon as I knew one way or another I was in the 2ww the crazy appeared haha!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Momma! How are you?!
You should be O'ing soon right?!
Your temps look like historically do a lot of low dips & high-highs!
I hope this is our month! XX


----------



## barbikins

x-li-x said:


> Hi ladies can I join? I just read the whole of this thread, and its so lovely to see you all sticking together :) I am either 4,6 or 8dpo today! 4 if I go by my cycles before bc, 6 as its the 'average' and 8 if i go by last months cycle. so I started testing about 3 days ago. and today I swear I saw a faint line, though i was convinced it was an evap but it was def there. so I put it on top of the med cabinet whilst I delt with the kiddies and then planned to go back with fresh eyes. But before I could hubby had come home from pt and beat me to the bathroom, by the time he was out the shower and I got in the test was ruined from the heat and condensation :( So no looking back. I am planning on testing tonight after a 4 hours wee hold, and Il probs be testing again every morning until the 8th.
> 
> I planned to take this month calming now checking o no checking days to bd, we just did it all this month when we wanted, I planned not to test nothing, but as soon as I knew one way or another I was in the 2ww the crazy appeared haha!!

Yes! Please join & keep us company!!! It keeps us sane :)
What test were you using that you got a faint line?! Post your results tonight! I wish you all the best!!! :happydance:


----------



## x-li-x

barbikins said:


> x-li-x said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can I join? I just read the whole of this thread, and its so lovely to see you all sticking together :) I am either 4,6 or 8dpo today! 4 if I go by my cycles before bc, 6 as its the 'average' and 8 if i go by last months cycle. so I started testing about 3 days ago. and today I swear I saw a faint line, though i was convinced it was an evap but it was def there. so I put it on top of the med cabinet whilst I delt with the kiddies and then planned to go back with fresh eyes. But before I could hubby had come home from pt and beat me to the bathroom, by the time he was out the shower and I got in the test was ruined from the heat and condensation :( So no looking back. I am planning on testing tonight after a 4 hours wee hold, and Il probs be testing again every morning until the 8th.
> 
> I planned to take this month calm no checking o no checking days to bd, we just did it all this month when we wanted, I planned not to test nothing, but as soon as I knew one way or another I was in the 2ww the crazy appeared haha!!
> 
> Yes! Please join & keep us company!!! It keeps us sane :)
> What test were you using that you got a faint line?! Post your results tonight! I wish you all the best!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Not sure I can help keep you all sane I am afraid :haha: I did so well and now all I can think about is poas! :dohh:

They were just ic's the pick up early ones (10) I have no others atm mo, but 30 of these :)

Thanks so much, I am not building hopes as it did look like an evap at first glance, and today any symptoms I thought I had are gone, but were see :)


----------



## barbikins

the ultra sensitive? they typically leave a shadow or evap for me :(
good luck though :)


----------



## x-li-x

Im not sure what they were, I bought them out here in germany , pink dye ive been using these the last month since the others I used gave me an evap and until today had been working great. Im not holding my breath to be honest but I can dream :)


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies sorry ive not been around today i was at the Royal Welsh show and my client won the Championship ...big celebrations!! Well i had an evap on a ic this morning grrr very annoying as gets hopes up a little :( I see a few of us are testing tomorrow FX for us all!! 

Welcome x-li !! 

Barbikins hope prog test goes well!!


----------



## x-li-x

So I took another test and don't think I can see anything! Didn't bother taking a pic as nothing could show, but infill test again tomorrow. 
Though I've just got in the bath and my nipple had leaked ?! It's never happened before when not preg ( but I know it can ) nice always started leaking early on in preg! It was only a little though n I bet my body playing tricks! :(


----------



## nimbec

Oh blimey ....Well i'm not too excited as i'm terrified i'll loose it as i've had chemicals previously but i got my bfp this morning YEY! Off to docs for blood test and praying its a sticky bean!!!!!!!! Honestly ladies tho i'm not excited yet as i darnt let myself as its so devastating when you loose them :(


----------



## twotogo

nimbec said:


> Oh blimey ....Well i'm not too excited as i'm terrified i'll loose it as i've had chemicals previously but i got my bfp this morning YEY! Off to docs for blood test and praying its a sticky bean!!!!!!!! Honestly ladies tho i'm not excited yet as i darnt let myself as its so devastating when you loose them :(

Cautious Congratulations! I had a feeling you would get your BFP! Praying that this little bean sticks!!


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> Hey Momma! How are you?!
> You should be O'ing soon right?!
> Your temps look like historically do a lot of low dips & high-highs!
> I hope this is our month! XX

Girl my temps are all over the place today record low and I've beem waking up with my alarm at 8 am and they are still nuts lol my opk are neg too


----------



## barbikins

Nimbec - that's great news!!! Post your positive test! And good luck - I hope this one is a sticky - how exciting! I got a bfn today at 9dpo but you give me some hope that I can get a bfp later this week....I hope. I tested with fmu & nothing. I plan to test 1 more time today with smu & see what happens. 

Momma - yeah your temps are a bit out of whack. When do you normally O? What CD? Are your OPK's getting darker at all?

x-li-x - I dont know about the breast leakage - unless you're producing milk, how can you leak? Is that normal for some woman? I'm totally clueless. 

B


----------



## nimbec

Barbikins I also got a neg at 9dpo so please don't loose hope!!! ((hugs)) I'm rooting for you!!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Oh blimey ....Well i'm not too excited as i'm terrified i'll loose it as i've had chemicals previously but i got my bfp this morning YEY! Off to docs for blood test and praying its a sticky bean!!!!!!!! Honestly ladies tho i'm not excited yet as i darnt let myself as its so devastating when you loose them :(

Nimbec - while I appreciate your nervousness I wish you all the sickyness in the world and a heartfelt congrats is in order! That is amazing!!! - great work! tee hee :) Let us know how the bloods go! :dance:


----------



## Petzy

Happy Friday Ladies!

Great news for Nimbec today :) made me smile!

And yes Barbi - the 9DPO BFN clearly doesnt mean much!! FX for you as I know you are entering prime testing time! tee hee!! :)

I am only on CD 8 so I dont think even close to OV yet! Calculator has me Oving around the 8th - Next Saturday - that is a little upsetting because I am going to be in Michigan for the long weekend shopping and got a hotel for two nights with another couple AHHHHHHH. Didnt even think of that until just now.

Oh well.... I will start using my OPK tomorrow so we will see if I do OV earlier then I can catch it maybe lol

DH and I have been BD'ing every day this week anyways. He was showing me this you tube video of a "robot baby" last night... omg LOL it was so creepy. He said we can get one of those if his "boys dont work" LMAO! Funny guy.....

Excited to start OPK

Should I use them at the same time every day? I read to use them in afternoon?


----------



## barbikins

HI Petzy! THANKS! I'm just so impatient - I want my bfp NOW NOW NOW!!! 
ARGH I can't do this anymore - I dont want to enter Cycle #7!!!!! And talk about timing for O....If this month is out, my Ovulation falls the day after we start our road trip to Northern Ontario - an 18 hour trip with a 7 year old. So I think I'm screwed.

Yes - test every day @ same time. Between 10am & 8pm is optimal. NOT fmu.
Good luck - hope you Ovulate at a time that works. BTW, you & hubby can always shower together or nip to the room on your own during the day some how?


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Barbikins I also got a neg at 9dpo so please don't loose hope!!! ((hugs)) I'm rooting for you!!

thank you! did you even get a faint line the day before your bfp???
can we see a picture?! :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> HI Petzy! THANKS! I'm just so impatient - I want my bfp NOW NOW NOW!!!
> ARGH I can't do this anymore - I dont want to enter Cycle #7!!!!! And talk about timing for O....If this month is out, my Ovulation falls the day after we start our road trip to Northern Ontario - an 18 hour trip with a 7 year old. So I think I'm screwed.
> 
> Yes - test every day @ same time. Between 10am & 8pm is optimal. NOT fmu.
> Good luck - hope you Ovulate at a time that works. BTW, you & hubby can always shower together or nip to the room on your own during the day some how?

Hmmm we will have to see re sneaking away - its possible but at the same time I dont want to put so much pressure on the "have to" you know?? Even I find out im supposd to OV then, as long as we BD right before we go and when we get back (only gone 1.5 days really) it should be ok.... 

18 hour trip up North? Where are you going? LOL!!! I have never seen that far north of our lovely province - ive been as far as Algonquin... lol Maybe the great outdoors will inspire some impromptu romance and BDing??? lol

FX you wont enter cycle 7 but IF you do, enjoy your road trip and make the best of it! It is going to happen! Just a matter of time :)


----------



## barbikins

Hey Petzy! 1.5 days isn't bad, you'll be fine.
As for me - its just the timing of when we leave Toronto & arrive in...Thunder Bay!....it's unlikely we'll be able to BD. Then again, we can always have a "shower" together in the hotel washroom while kiddo sleeps - if we end up in a hotel room on the way. HAH!
But I have to see how long my cycle will be...it went from a 31 day to a 34, back to 31 & now a 34 again. I am on special herbs which have shortened two friend's cycle's by 2 days by their 3rd month taking the herbs. I'm on month #2 so maybe by August, it'll change. So I may or may not O while we're away. All up to chance.

Petzy - I'm making my way over to Guelph this weekend - its not too far from you huh?
Just for one day on Saturday. It's funny you're so close to me!


----------



## mousiexpink

So update..FF says I'm now 6 dpo. I had a huge dip below cover line on 5 dpo. And I've been spotting for a couple of days... I took a test with FMU and I swear I see a slight line. Is it normal to spot during a few days? AF is due on the second. I must've ovulated late...agh!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Petzy!!! :) 

Barbikins i had stark white! then thought i had a evap yesterday i had to squint tilt test not colour etc then today blaring positive! I'll try load pic tomorrow. I could be either 11dpo or 13dpo today as ff changed her mind about 0 LOL!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Petzy! 1.5 days isn't bad, you'll be fine.
> As for me - its just the timing of when we leave Toronto & arrive in...Thunder Bay!....it's unlikely we'll be able to BD. Then again, we can always have a "shower" together in the hotel washroom while kiddo sleeps - if we end up in a hotel room on the way. HAH!
> But I have to see how long my cycle will be...it went from a 31 day to a 34, back to 31 & now a 34 again. I am on special herbs which have shortened two friend's cycle's by 2 days by their 3rd month taking the herbs. I'm on month #2 so maybe by August, it'll change. So I may or may not O while we're away. All up to chance.
> 
> Petzy - I'm making my way over to Guelph this weekend - its not too far from you huh?
> Just for one day on Saturday. It's funny you're so close to me!

Haha nothing like a hotel hump! haha.... they are always more fun! LOL

Hopefully those herbs work for you - my cycles still fluctuate by a day or two either way... usually i am 29 days but last month was 28 and i go up to 30 often.... when i first went off of BCP I was allllll over the place - 45 days, 25 days, it was nuts! Thank goodness that stopped after 6 cycles or so....

Guelph is actually not that close to me. I can get to Toronto in 40-45 min easily in good traffic. Guelph doesnt have a major highway from us until you get much closer and it can easily take 50-60 min to get there depending on traffic. I have only been there a few times.

I know too funny.....


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Thanks Petzy!!! :)
> 
> Barbikins i had stark white! then thought i had a evap yesterday i had to squint tilt test not colour etc then today blaring positive! I'll try load pic tomorrow. I could be either 11dpo or 13dpo today as ff changed her mind about 0 LOL!

that is very interesting! certainly gives me hope for those stark white ones haha.....


----------



## nimbec

Definately dont give up just yet!! x


----------



## barbikins

mousiexpink said:


> So update..FF says I'm now 6 dpo. I had a huge dip below cover line on 5 dpo. And I've been spotting for a couple of days... I took a test with FMU and I swear I see a slight line. Is it normal to spot during a few days? AF is due on the second. I must've ovulated late...agh!

I had spotting about 3 days before Ovulation - Ive read it can be normal around Ovulation - it would mean that a follicle burst or some thing I unno. But it can be a good sign. Uncertain in your situation however. 
Post the pic!!! It would be a very early positive if it is.


----------



## barbikins

Here are my lame tests today btw...in usual fashion. I've been bad with updating daily on my stark whites ;)
 



Attached Files:







9dpo.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Here are my lame tests today btw...in usual fashion. I've been bad with updating daily on my stark whites ;)

haha!

Nothing brightens my day like a bright BFN!

:rofl:


----------



## mousiexpink

The bleeding has gotten slightly heavier. I'm just gonna call it AF and go about my day! GL to you ladies.


----------



## barbikins

Good luck mousie - I'm sorry AF is here :(

I caved & took a FRER...I think I might see a shadow line I dunno. Or else I have line eye.
 



Attached Files:







Photo1 (20).jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 34


----------



## mousiexpink

I see a line!


----------



## x-li-x

nimbec said:


> Oh blimey ....Well i'm not too excited as i'm terrified i'll loose it as i've had chemicals previously but i got my bfp this morning YEY! Off to docs for blood test and praying its a sticky bean!!!!!!!! Honestly ladies tho i'm not excited yet as i darnt let myself as its so devastating when you loose them :(

congrats hope bean sticks for you :flower:


----------



## x-li-x

barbikins said:


> Nimbec - that's great news!!! Post your positive test! And good luck - I hope this one is a sticky - how exciting! I got a bfn today at 9dpo but you give me some hope that I can get a bfp later this week....I hope. I tested with fmu & nothing. I plan to test 1 more time today with smu & see what happens.
> 
> Momma - yeah your temps are a bit out of whack. When do you normally O? What CD? Are your OPK's getting darker at all?
> 
> x-li-x - I dont know about the breast leakage - unless you're producing milk, how can you leak? Is that normal for some woman? I'm totally clueless.
> 
> B

I am not sure how normal, but I google and read it is apparently common, though didnt get if it was a condition so not me, or completely normal so may be for me , i dont know lol x


----------



## barbikins

Really you see something? I thought so too but I don't see colour. I'll have to keep on testing. Hope to see something tomorrow. I'm really getting so bummed out seeing negative tests.


----------



## 2eMommy

Barb- i dunno...I think I see a line too... it sorta looks like the FRER i took at 8/9 DPO that I thought was line eye and threw it out. Only to test brightly positive 2 days later on my wondfo...while the second FRER had a now visible, but only slightly darker line.

Good Luck!! Fx'd for you :flower:


----------



## x-li-x

I can't make up my mind if I see a line or not I think I do though :) fx for u x


----------



## barbikins

Hi ladies. I took another test today & again no colour but I see something. I think it's just a shadow. My IC shows nothing. I guess I still have 5 more days to go!
2e - were yours shadows w/o pink?? I wish I could upload my photo from today on my iPhone but this site doesnt allow it.


----------



## x-li-x

:( the cramps have started :( same cramps I got last month for a few days then came on 6 days early so Im feeling all negative now, think im out ! I blame my hubby , he always jinxes us by getting all big headed saying he's def got me pregnant this month he has super sperm!! Men!! may not be his fault but I shall blame him haha! 

hows everyone else doing? x


----------



## x-li-x

Fx crossed for you barbi 

Which Ic's do you recommend? I have green handle test strips but read they are rubbish so have ordered blue but not sure if theres others I should be looking at? Im no sure what wondfo (sp?!) and frers are though x


----------



## barbikins

Cramps for me is always a sure 'out'. I hate it. I hope you still have a chance!!
As for test strips, I buy locally from a Canadian company but you can google cheap pregnancy strips to find one that delivers to where you live.


----------



## SadieVeda

Really hope this is my month, took lots of extra steps to help and got a POK on the 16th. Good luck to you all:hugs:


----------



## SadieVeda

SadieVeda said:


> Really hope this is my month, took lots of extra steps to help and got a POK on the 16th. Good luck to you all:hugs:

So far, no cramps, no signs AF at all:happydance:

last AF was on July 1st


----------



## twotogo

SadieVeda said:


> SadieVeda said:
> 
> 
> Really hope this is my month, took lots of extra steps to help and got a POK on the 16th. Good luck to you all:hugs:
> 
> So far, no cramps, no signs AF at all:happydance:
> 
> last AF was on July 1stClick to expand...

GL! Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## mommapowers32

Barb they havent gotten darker for Me yet And.cycles are not normal at all anymore Idk why I am.hving some cramps tho


----------



## nimbec

Morning ladies i hope you are all ok i'm sorry the witch got a few of you grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr so unfair!!!! Just wanted to pop in and say hi


----------



## x-li-x

Im still getting cramps and they are getting worse , :( gutted and as I am due on in either 2-7 days I am guessing I am out.


----------



## barbikins

I am getting bfn. So while I know instill got time for a bfn, I have a strong feeling I'm out. 
I never felt positive this cycle. 11dpo & not even some faint line to scrutinize :(
My Tibetian healer gave me some precious herbs from the mountains. Very rare. And he says with that, I will get pregnant. I have to wait until one or two days before AF to start it. I hope that will fix what ever is my issue.


----------



## DiscoRia

Hello ladies, can I butt in? 

Last cycle, I hardly tested at all no opks and just one or two hpts toward the end of ttw, in an effort to stop being so crazy controlling. Before I even got into the full swing of this cycle I'd decided it was our month and I've been testing every morning since 7dpo (ff put me at 8dpo, but I think I o'd one day after the crosshairs ff gave me).

So now I am 9dpo by my reckoning and 10dpo by ff. I know it is still super early, but I just want to see those lines!!! This is only our 4th cycle of ttc, so still early days, but something in me just feels like this is our month. I've not felt like this on any previous cycle. Maybe it's all just wishful thinking, but you've got to start somewhere eh? 

Anyway, good luck to all the ladies on here, no matter where abouts in your cycle you are, we are all on the right track :) xx


----------



## barbikins

x-li-x said:


> Im still getting cramps and they are getting worse , :( gutted and as I am due on in either 2-7 days I am guessing I am out.

do you normally get cramps a week before AF? Since giving birth I get cramps anything from a week to around 3 days before AF - annoying.


----------



## barbikins

Here is my test fmu today - there is a thin evap line on it :(
It might be really hard to see it on here but its there.
 



Attached Files:







11 dpo.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## x-li-x

barbikins said:


> x-li-x said:
> 
> 
> Im still getting cramps and they are getting worse , :( gutted and as I am due on in either 2-7 days I am guessing I am out.
> 
> do you normally get cramps a week before AF? Since giving birth I get cramps anything from a week to around 3 days before AF - annoying.Click to expand...

I did last month i had cramps for about 4 days then AF arrived 6 days sooner than i thought, so i only had a 26 day cycle rather than 30 day. I f I am having a 26 days cycle again I am due on the 31st so The cramps are in timing with AF being due shortly :(

sucks, my hubby goes away September, hes army and is off to Canada for few months so was hoping it would have happened before then but I have this strong feeling it wont :( but these def seem to be period pains, so guess it just waiting now for the horrid :witch: to arrive!! :cry:

How are you doing? x


----------



## barbikins

that sucks!!!! I'm sorry this month isn't working out :(
I don't think mine is either - all bfn's & I'm just feeling out. 
I posted a photo of my sucky test this morning :(

Where in Canada is he going? I'm from Toronto.


----------



## x-li-x

I just noticed it, sorry you got a bfn, I cant see the faint evap line on the pic, Guess were not out until :witch: arrives though so there's still hope for us both!

I'm not sure, neither is he, he hasn't got many details for it yet not even a specific date just September and Canada that's all we know.


----------



## barbikins

Where do you live?


----------



## Jlud

Hello ladies! I am brand new to this forum thing, and am really loving reading the thoughts and feelings (the good and the bad) of all of you women on here, as they are the same things I feel! I am about 6-7dpo and have had on and off symptoms. I didn't have any symptoms at all with my other 2 pregnancies before my missed AF. My daughter was conceived through IVF/ICSI because of MF IF. Then in March, we were getting ready to start meds for IVF #2, and AF never showed, so I took a hpt trying to figure out what was going on, and by some miracle and immaculate timing, we got our first natural BFP! Unfortunately it resulted in a MC at 11 weeks:angel: So, instead of doing IVF, we were inspired to try naturally. Docs told us it would never happen naturally, so I'm determined to have it again! Started OPK's for the first time this month, but I'm not sure I did them correctly. I used FMU, before I read that you shouldn't. So, I'm not exact on the day that I O'd. I have been a bit obssessed with POAS, but all :bfn:so far. Sorry this is a novel!!:blush: Lots of love and baby dust to you all!!!!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Somehow my subscription to this thread vanished!! 
Xx


----------



## x-li-x

barbikins said:


> Where do you live?

 we are currently in Germany, but originally from Plymouth Devon


----------



## barbikins

wishing you all the best! 
I tested AGAIN & nothing. I have however been noticing some sort of evap or shadow line I'm uncertain about. I can't see any colour. AND I used up my last IC :( So I am not prepared for tomorrow morning lol
However, there are more I ordered that was supposed to arrive Friday. Postal office mis-sorted so it'll be at home tomorrow some time. I'm going to go crazy tomorrow until I know. Why did I use up my last TEST!!!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Haaha!! Try and hold back from peeing on anything stick-like haha!! Including stationary items, stick insects, lolly sticks and actual sticks!! Though they may give you a temporary fix it won't calm the POAS madness in you!! PMSL!! Xx


----------



## barbikins

LOL thanks! It's hard. I just want to know so I can move on with my life.
I figured I'd have gotten a faint some thing by now on 11dpo if I was preggers.


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Knowing earlier makes the wait longer!! 
Maybe your body thinks " right, I'll make her wait for her positive!! what's an extra week when she's already living in 2 week intervals!!"
Maybe you implanted later making the TWW longer?!!
Xxxx


----------



## barbikins

LOL thanks for the optimism! I need it because I lack of it!
Who knows - I have 4 days until AF shows.


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

4 days you should spend doing something different!! Find something you've never done before and try it!! ( bungee jumping/skydiving might not be the best choice!!) It'll make the time go faster and it'll be fun!! Xx


----------



## DiscoRia

Hi JLud, 

I read that best time to opk is around 2pm, I don't know what everyone else has to say about it though *shrugs*

It's amazing how our body's suprise us! I'm sorry for your loss *hug* but I can imagine the dertermination you have to see your next natural bfp, Good Luck! xx


----------



## Jlud

DiscoRia said:


> Hi JLud,
> 
> I read that best time to opk is around 2pm, I don't know what everyone else has to say about it though *shrugs*
> 
> It's amazing how our body's suprise us! I'm sorry for your loss *hug* but I can imagine the dertermination you have to see your next natural bfp, Good Luck! xx

Thank you! I appreciate the reply:hugs:. I found it a bit confusing after I had found out that information on not using FMU. The next morning after research, I used FMU as usual and got my first really dark positive, then tested again at around 3, and it was super faint. It continued the exact same pattern for the following 4 days, then I ran out of tests and never went to get more. So I'm not exactly sure what day I O'd on now lol. I may try to start charting my BBT next month if AF arrives, just to get to know my cycle better. Anyhow, if at first you don't succeed....:winkwink: Best wishes to you as well:happydance:


----------



## DiscoRia

Ok, so I took fmu and 2mu tests this mornings. I felt like I saw the feintest of shadows (too a green and a blue handled IC) on fmu, but wrote them off as antibody lines or 'line eye'. I took another green handled IC with 2MU and feel like there is definitely something there. 

OH says he can't see anything at all, but that's not surprising as I'm likely a crazy lady and there is nothing there! But I took pics with my phone and can kinda see the super feint line on my phone too. 

Sadly, I can't upload the pic as my phone won't connect to the internet right now... but I am now SUPER hopeful for tomorrow :D 

Good Luck with testing ladies! FX'D!! xx


----------



## Jlud

DiscoRia said:


> Ok, so I took fmu and 2mu tests this mornings. I felt like I saw the feintest of shadows (too a green and a blue handled IC) on fmu, but wrote them off as antibody lines or 'line eye'. I took another green handled IC with 2MU and feel like there is definitely something there.
> 
> OH says he can't see anything at all, but that's not surprising as I'm likely a crazy lady and there is nothing there! But I took pics with my phone and can kinda see the super feint line on my phone too.
> 
> Sadly, I can't upload the pic as my phone won't connect to the internet right now... but I am now SUPER hopeful for tomorrow :D
> 
> Good Luck with testing ladies! FX'D!! xx

The hpt's can drive you mad! I have to blink and squint a lot and hold it at different angles in certain light to make sure I'm not "missing anything" lol. I'll be praying for a very visible BFP the next time you test!:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone

I spent the weekend away from here and wow lots of new faces! LOL

Barbi - Do you have any test left? Hold off until AF if you can - I def saw a shadow on the FRER but try to hold out bc evaps are mean and nasty......FX for you as I think AF is due in what, 2 days now??

Ok so i started on the OPK on saturday - Sat and Sun were both very faint lines... didnt show up immediately either - took a minute or two... is this normal? are they often fairly faint until they get darker? I will use one again today and see if its any darker...

My period tracker says in on CD11 and estimates ov on Saturday but i will use the OPK to either confirm or deny that!

Looking forward to a long weekend away in Michigan this weekend..... im gonig to shop my ass off! haha.....

This weekend was soooo beautiful wasnt it Barbi?!


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies! 

DiscoRia - do you have a picture of your test?! Share!

Unfortunately - I'm pretty sure I'm out. I've got cramps & at 12dpo - FRER is stark white. I have two more days until AF shows on Thursday but who am I kidding? I have ultra-sensitive tests to arrive at home tonight. I'm sure I will keep poas but the cramps are bad news bear.

Petzy, it does take a little bit of time to develop. Set a timer at 10 minutes & check then. That will be the most accurate. Good luck :) 
Weather was GREAT! Saturday I was up in Fergus & had a great time outdoors. Got more of a tan - swam, relaxed out doors. Was nice!
Hope you have fun shopping!!!


----------



## barbikins

XxFatMummaxX said:


> 4 days you should spend doing something different!! Find something you've never done before and try it!! ( bungee jumping/skydiving might not be the best choice!!) It'll make the time go faster and it'll be fun!! Xx

Haha! THanks - no jumping for me! I kept real busy.
I started getting cramps today though which has always meant AF is on her way. SOOO I'm pretty sure I'm out. My FRER today is stark white too. :(


----------



## barbikins

Right so here's my lame test from today :(
 



Attached Files:







Photo1.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

barbikins said:


> XxFatMummaxX said:
> 
> 
> 4 days you should spend doing something different!! Find something you've never done before and try it!! ( bungee jumping/skydiving might not be the best choice!!) It'll make the time go faster and it'll be fun!! Xx
> 
> Haha! THanks - no jumping for me! I kept real busy.
> I started getting cramps today though which has always meant AF is on her way. SOOO I'm pretty sure I'm out. My FRER today is stark white too. :(Click to expand...

Well I hoPe it's a shy bfp!! You never know!! Xx


----------



## barbikins

Naw I'm out. I always get cramps days before AF... :(


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> DiscoRia - do you have a picture of your test?! Share!
> 
> Unfortunately - I'm pretty sure I'm out. I've got cramps & at 12dpo - FRER is stark white. I have two more days until AF shows on Thursday but who am I kidding? I have ultra-sensitive tests to arrive at home tonight. I'm sure I will keep poas but the cramps are bad news bear.
> 
> Petzy, it does take a little bit of time to develop. Set a timer at 10 minutes & check then. That will be the most accurate. Good luck :)
> Weather was GREAT! Saturday I was up in Fergus & had a great time outdoors. Got more of a tan - swam, relaxed out doors. Was nice!
> Hope you have fun shopping!!!

Ohhh 10 min really thanks for the tip. Im at work so Im not sure how I should go about this LMAO. 

Sorry to hear you are thinkikng AF is on the way - but it aint over until her big red train comes into town hahaha :laugh2:


----------



## Petzy

DiscoRia said:


> Ok, so I took fmu and 2mu tests this mornings. I felt like I saw the feintest of shadows (too a green and a blue handled IC) on fmu, but wrote them off as antibody lines or 'line eye'. I took another green handled IC with 2MU and feel like there is definitely something there.
> 
> OH says he can't see anything at all, but that's not surprising as I'm likely a crazy lady and there is nothing there! But I took pics with my phone and can kinda see the super feint line on my phone too.
> 
> Sadly, I can't upload the pic as my phone won't connect to the internet right now... but I am now SUPER hopeful for tomorrow :D
> 
> Good Luck with testing ladies! FX'D!! xx

FX for you Disco...... and pay no attention to DH - our eyes see things theirs dont! haha....

upload a pic?


----------



## barbikins

I hope i can be of help :)

Yeah I hear ya about AF showing but I know my body by now. I know the symptoms. 
:( :( :(


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I hope i can be of help :)
> 
> Yeah I hear ya about AF showing but I know my body by now. I know the symptoms.
> :( :( :(

well thats a good thing in as far as you can read your body more accurately. Fair enough.

Make the most of it by cracking a nice bottle of wine lol

Hugs


----------



## nimbec

Petzy my oh was exactly the same!! I saw a squinter poss evap the day before my obvious BFP and i asked him to look he couldn't see a thing!! FX for you!!


----------



## barbikins

thanks Petzy! Sure will :)
UGH.....
Anyway I got some herbs to help me get pregnant. Chinese herbal medicine from Tibet. Very rare & precious. I'm told I"ll be pregnant for my next visit. Last woman got pregnant after 6 doses in her first two week's of her cycle! So lets see!!!


----------



## nimbec

Oooooh Barbikins that sounds positive lets hope its the same for you!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> thanks Petzy! Sure will :)
> UGH.....
> Anyway I got some herbs to help me get pregnant. Chinese herbal medicine from Tibet. Very rare & precious. I'm told I"ll be pregnant for my next visit. Last woman got pregnant after 6 doses in her first two week's of her cycle! So lets see!!!

Well that is definitely interesting - when do you start taking them? or have you already? keep us posted!

Nimbec - I didnt read if you got your bloods yet??

I just took did my 3rd OPK.. checked after 10 min and a light line again. i put the date on the back so I can compare how they darken.


----------



## nimbec

No they are not ready till tomorrow grrrrr darker lines on pg tests tho so i'm hopefull everything is ok. i'm having more blood taken tomorrow so they can compare! i'm soooooo impatient!!


----------



## barbikins

I havent gotten my blood results either but considering its almost a week, i didnt hear from my doctor so I think its OK but I should call tomorrow.

And - i took an ultra sensitive IC & negative!!! :( i knew it.

I'll definitely keep you ladies posted on my new herbs. I'm supposed to take it 1-2 days before AF starts & every other day for 7 doses...so first 2 weeks. I'm warned I will have very heavy bleeding & clots but its good because it cleans my uterus out.

I am holding onto hope ladies...if by Wednesday nothing, I'm starting my concoction. I have to boil it so it's like a tea.

Nimbec - am I missing some thing? you ok? are you worried about your pregnancy???


----------



## AlesiaNicole

Hi ladies! I'm 9dpo today and I've taken at least one test a day since 6 dpo. Today I did two. :blush: So yah I'm officially a POAS addict. If I don't get a bfp this cycle I'm going to have to buy some ICs or I will be broke! LOL!

I am going back and forth on whether I feel this is my month or not. Today I felt vaguely nauseous and just blech. Is blech an official pg symptom? Anyway. I'm stocked up on tests straight through until this weekend when AF is due. I guess we'll see!


----------



## nimbec

Barbikins I'm just worried due to my previous loss :( They are doing betas to check hcg is doubling as it should....i've asked them to do that as it gives me a bit of peace of mind. Gosh such a worrying time i'm so happy but so worried!!


----------



## DiscoRia

Nimbec *hugs* and all the best! I can't imagine how you're feeling, but I would be worried too. Fx'd for you xx

Barbikins, your concoction sounds really interesting, I'm really intrigued to see how you find it!

I would post my pics, but they are on my phone and it doesn't want to connect to the free internet here. I am away from home and don't want to pay thr stupidly expensive roaming charges for connecting from another country :( I'll be at my mum's and have full access from tomorrow, so uploading as I wish ;)

BUT 

I think I'm out... so much for all my hope and positive thinking. I had some really strong stretching feelings in what I can only guess was my uterus yesterday. Also some pulling sensations, that were strong but not painful and not like AF at all. Then last night, we went out for dinner and for about half an hour before I thought I was going to puke my guts up and barely managed to eat anything because everything smelled so horrid and pungent and the only thing that didn't make me want to heave was plain white rice and coke. So I was confused but hopeful... until I went to the toilet before bed and found some light brown mucus when I wiped. 

It is only cd26 for me, out of a usual 30. Am I really going to spot for 5.5 days? Is this the mysterious, yet infamous implantation bleeding? OR am I just starting af early?

Last cycle I spotted for three days before bleeding for only two. It was a hell of a weird and light period combined with a feint positive/evap that made me feel very uneasy in general and had me testing way into my cycle for pregnancy. Now I am worried that my cycles are just screwing up and I'm going to end up spotting from here till af :(

I've still got very, VERY light brown spotting, cervix is low and of medium firmness and stark white negatives on the pg tests ths morning. It's 11dpo, so I still have a few days to obsess over testing right? 

Sigh. Sorry for the essay, just feeling bummed out and need to vent so I can get over it. :)


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Barbikins I'm just worried due to my previous loss :( They are doing betas to check hcg is doubling as it should....i've asked them to do that as it gives me a bit of peace of mind. Gosh such a worrying time i'm so happy but so worried!!

That is totally understandable Nimbec! FX for you and let us know how it goes. Sounds very good though if tests are darkening :) 

I forgot to take my OPK to work today AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH now I wont be able to test until I get home at 530! is there a point in this or should I just skip today?? help!


----------



## AlesiaNicole

Good luck Nimbec. I hope you get good numbers!

BFN this morning, and I was feeling totally out of the race until I hopped in my car to drive to work and fought the urge to throw up the entire way in. Plus I got all weepy when I saw the Hershey Park Kissmobile (If you don't know what that is just suffice it to say it's something that should NEVER make anyone weepy. LOL!).

I'm not sure I'll test again tomorrow or wait a few days. I'd like to hold off a few days just to keep myself from feeling down in the morning. I guess we'll see how I feel the rest of the day! 

Good luck to everyone else today. I hope that :witch: stays away and we see some more bfp's today (and darker bfp's for those of you who got one already!).


----------



## mommapowers32

Sorry for all the bfn that I am reading !!!! I finally ot my close bfp opk ... 

https://i47.tinypic.com/2u7blg8.jpg

But my temp isn't with it ... Gr my body OS stupid


----------



## lovely_mom

hey ladies, Good to see other ww-ers here :) I had my ovulation 22- 26/27. And I am on 4-5dpo. Today morning and yday night after dinner I had this strong nausea, palpitation, stabbing pain on left bbs(only on left huh .. ) occasional twinges. Yday I had some CM but today :nope: I am not sure whether they are pregnancy symptoms or just my PMS playing games. Have any one had similar symptoms on 4dpo. 

oh almost forgot I am extremely thirsty :)


----------



## barbikins

AlesiaNicole said:


> Hi ladies! I'm 9dpo today and I've taken at least one test a day since 6 dpo. Today I did two. :blush: So yah I'm officially a POAS addict. If I don't get a bfp this cycle I'm going to have to buy some ICs or I will be broke! LOL!
> 
> I am going back and forth on whether I feel this is my month or not. Today I felt vaguely nauseous and just blech. Is blech an official pg symptom? Anyway. I'm stocked up on tests straight through until this weekend when AF is due. I guess we'll see!

Hello & welcome! Some times I test 3-4 times in 1 day. Using IC's of course!
And unfortunately you can feel lots of symptoms in the TWW because of progesterone. There's been 1 particular cycle I was convinced I was pregnant & I couldn't be more wrong! 

Good luck & keep us posted!!!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Barbikins I'm just worried due to my previous loss :( They are doing betas to check hcg is doubling as it should....i've asked them to do that as it gives me a bit of peace of mind. Gosh such a worrying time i'm so happy but so worried!!
> 
> That is totally understandable Nimbec! FX for you and let us know how it goes. Sounds very good though if tests are darkening :)
> 
> I forgot to take my OPK to work today AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH now I wont be able to test until I get home at 530! is there a point in this or should I just skip today?? help!Click to expand...

Petzy - there is so a point! don't miss testing!

I got a bfn today :( :( :( 13 dpo...I'm out ladies. I had big crampies yesterday. Boooo ;(
Weird thing is, my temp shot up this morning but I was tossing & turning for around 1 hour which could be why my temp is up.


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> Sorry for all the bfn that I am reading !!!! I finally ot my close bfp opk ...
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/2u7blg8.jpg
> 
> But my temp isn't with it ... Gr my body OS stupid

Hey Momma! Your test is almost positive. I recon tomorrow or the day after you'll see a positive. If everything is going right with your Ovulation. Keep at it - maybe you have a late cycle. You have EWCM which is perfect!


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Barbikins I'm just worried due to my previous loss :( They are doing betas to check hcg is doubling as it should....i've asked them to do that as it gives me a bit of peace of mind. Gosh such a worrying time i'm so happy but so worried!!

I hear ya about worrying - I hope it all works out perfectly!
Happy & Healthy 9 months to you! Please keep us posted 
xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Barbikins I'm just worried due to my previous loss :( They are doing betas to check hcg is doubling as it should....i've asked them to do that as it gives me a bit of peace of mind. Gosh such a worrying time i'm so happy but so worried!!
> 
> That is totally understandable Nimbec! FX for you and let us know how it goes. Sounds very good though if tests are darkening :)
> 
> I forgot to take my OPK to work today AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH now I wont be able to test until I get home at 530! is there a point in this or should I just skip today?? help!Click to expand...
> 
> Petzy - there is so a point! don't miss testing!
> 
> I got a bfn today :( :( :( 13 dpo...I'm out ladies. I had big crampies yesterday. Boooo ;(
> Weird thing is, my temp shot up this morning but I was tossing & turning for around 1 hour which could be why my temp is up.Click to expand...

Biiiiiiiig hug to you!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the bfn that I am reading !!!! I finally ot my close bfp opk ...
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/2u7blg8.jpg
> 
> But my temp isn't with it ... Gr my body OS stupid
> 
> Hey Momma! Your test is almost positive. I recon tomorrow or the day after you'll see a positive. If everything is going right with your Ovulation. Keep at it - maybe you have a late cycle. You have EWCM which is perfect!Click to expand...

Looking good Momma - that is exciting - I hope to see the same for myself soon!


----------



## nimbec

yay momma time to get busy ;)


----------



## barbikins

So I'm still convinced AF is coming but I bought a FRER today & I can't decide if this is just a shadow line or some thing....what do you think? Honestly! I dont think I see the line as pink. I have an untouched photo & two that I tweaked. I think I'm not preggers :(
I have more IC at home I'm going to pee on when I get in!
 



Attached Files:







13dpo frer untouched.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 21









13dop enhanced.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 17









13dpo enhanced2.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> So I'm still convinced AF is coming but I bought a FRER today & I can't decide if this is just a shadow line or some thing....what do you think? Honestly! I dont think I see the line as pink. I have an untouched photo & two that I tweaked. I think I'm not preggers :(
> I have more IC at home I'm going to pee on when I get in!

I only see something on the third pic - sorry! It may be line-eye I am not sure...... :growlmad:


----------



## barbikins

LOL its OK. You know, lines dont translate as well on this site. Not when its faint!
I can see it on my end for sure. But I think it's just a shadow line.


----------



## AlesiaNicole

I kinda saw something on the first and third bu in different spots so I'm not really sure I saw anything. Let us know how the ICs look. 

And way to go mommapowers. I'm not an opk user do I'm not familiar with how they work but close is good right?!


----------



## nimbec

Barbikins ooooh test with fmu tomorrow and update us!!!!! got everything crossed!


----------



## barbikins

IC were negative today. I will test again tomorrow morning!
Pretty sure I'm out though.


----------



## nimbec

Barbikins i had the 10miu ic's and they took much longer to be clear than the frer's even when i had 2-3 on a digi the line was faint, clearly there but nowhere near as clear as frer so plssssssssssssss don't give up quite yet!!! ((((hugs))))


----------



## x-li-x

Well I tested this morn n I swear I see the faintest of faint lines like a shadow of a line but I could be wrong . Ive been thinking I could be in with a chance as I kinda feel preg but it could just be my body playing tricks on me! I tried to take a piccy but it wouldn't show! I have Internet cheapies 10mui and I think there rubbish I really do! As nimbec said they aren't as sensitive as they make out! I just looked at the feedback on mine n a lot of comments were people saying they were pregnant and yey the tests still said negative! 
So I'm hoping.
Told my hubby I think maybe and his reply ' your pregnant I just know it, you've been nothing but moody at me and I can just feel it' haha 


Keep your hopes out barbi not out until witch shows and those ic's are pants! I think I'm going to get hubby to get me from shop later hoping they aren't cheapie ones, we're in Germany and will go naafi and they only have what they choose to sell from uk. 
Fxd for you Hun! When's af due for you? 

Congrats to you nimbec too . Ident realise you were pregnant, here's to a h&h 9 months for you x
My symptoms are- heavy feeling in lower abdomen with odd cramps right in the middle and backache. Headaches, slightly sore boobs- I keep getting pain in them here n there. And thn a few days ago my left boob leaked a kinda clear fluid. Only a 
Little. Well today is my first expected date for af so it's anytime from odwy til Sunday and nothing yet! Not even spotting. Probs now jinxed myself and :witch: will come full flow.


----------



## nimbec

x-li fx crossed for you!! def get another test if u can! keep us updated!!!


----------



## DiscoRia

I peed with fmu and 2mu and bfn on both this morning. 

I am still spotting a little, nothing has really changed with flow or colour. Am 12dpo today and cd27... just hanging in there till AF or bfp. GoodLuck to the rest of you xx


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies - Good morning!

It sounds like most of you are near AF time and everyones been testing! FX for you all

X-li-X - Good luck - lets hope that line darkens! If AF is due already you are in until she shows!

So since I forgot my OPK yesterday at work i took it around 530pm when I got home - but i think my urine was veryyyy diluted as I had held it all afternoon but had to go around 430! Couldnt hold any longer... so although there was two lines the test line was soooo faint :( I am hoping todays is darker when I take it.... i will update.

I really want to know how accurate my OV is on the OPK compared to the calculator prediction of Saturday


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies! Good luck to you all.

Petzy, your LH can fluctuate but how concentrated your urine is makes a BIG difference. Next time it's not dark yellow, discard....no point. Reduce your intake of water for 3 hours, try again.

I got bfn this morning. And I'm sure I'm out. ONe more day...
 



Attached Files:







14dpo..jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi Ladies! Good luck to you all.
> 
> Petzy, your LH can fluctuate but how concentrated your urine is makes a BIG difference. Next time it's not dark yellow, discard....no point. Reduce your intake of water for 3 hours, try again.
> 
> I got bfn this morning. And I'm sure I'm out. ONe more day...

Yeah i figured that was why it was so light. It should be darker day I presume... calculator has me on my first "fertile day" today so we will see how they progress from here.

Sorry about your BFN this morning... one more day is right :)


----------



## mommapowers32

Barbkins not till the witch shows her face girl !! I'm still crowing everything for you !!! 

Congrats to the bfps h&h9m !!

Crossing everything for all u ladies we need more bfps in here !!!!


----------



## x-li-x

Barbikins your not out til witch shows her ugly face! Fxd for you sweet x


----------



## mommapowers32

mommapowers32 said:


> Sorry for all the bfn that I am reading !!!! I finally ot my close bfp opk ...
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/2u7blg8.jpg
> 
> But my temp isn't with it ... Gr my body OS stupid


Yesterday test 

https://i46.tinypic.com/123laqc.jpg


Todays test 
https://i47.tinypic.com/5ewh80.jpg

So yesterday was the bfp yay , my son woke me up at 445 and I had to adjust my temp


----------



## Petzy

mommapowers32 said:


> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the bfn that I am reading !!!! I finally ot my close bfp opk ...
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/2u7blg8.jpg
> 
> But my temp isn't with it ... Gr my body OS stupid
> 
> 
> Yesterday test
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/123laqc.jpg
> 
> 
> Todays test
> https://i47.tinypic.com/5ewh80.jpg
> 
> So yesterday was the bfp yay , my son woke me up at 445 and I had to adjust my tempClick to expand...

Thats fab Momma! FX


----------



## Petzy

Ok well i took my OPK today on CD13 and it is definitely darker phew! I have no idea how to add my picture but I did take one blahhh

glad its gettering darker- hopefully a Positive in a few days


----------



## Petzy

Did this work?


----------



## Petzy

Guess so lol~!


----------



## barbikins

Good luck Momma & Petzy! I'm onto my next cycle tomorrow or Friday. I started spotting & cramping today :(
And starting my new baby making herbs today too! 

XO


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Good luck Momma & Petzy! I'm onto my next cycle tomorrow or Friday. I started spotting & cramping today :(
> And starting my new baby making herbs today too!
> 
> XO

Thanks Barbi - FX for your baby makin herbs !!


----------



## Petzy

Question (TMI Warning)

White Lotiony CM is appropriate for when you are gearing up to OV and just before it should be EWCM right? i.e. if i am a few days away from OV, it is normal?


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Petty- yeah I get "stodgey" before I get lotiony then I get EWCM for couple days then back again!! Good luck Hun looks like its nearly BDing time!!:0) xx

Barb- aww Hun sorry you're spotting!! I can't wait to see how you get on with your magic potion!!xx

Momma- congrats on the BFP opk!! You'd better put on some Barry white haha!! Xxx


----------



## x-li-x

well ... I took the shop bought test and it was another faint line, but darker than yesterdays you can see but I couldnt decide if it had colour. Plus it said it could pick up a result 1-2 days after missed period, and as I was due from yesterday til sunday it could have been too soon for that one, and the pot it gives you to pee in was so shallow I could barely get much of the stick to dip but either way there was a faint line but I wasnt really none the wiser than yesterday even though the faint line was a tad more noticable , so I got out 8 cheapies (I have about 50 so why not ) and dunked them all. figured if each of them had a faint line again too along with the shop bought I was in with a chance (each of these are ment to be early testers 10mui) and each one had a faint line , some darker than others some more noticable but every single one did, so thats 9 tests overall this morning.

So now I guess it's to wait and see if the line gets darker over the next few days

x


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

X-li - fingers crossed they get darker hun
Xxxx


----------



## Petzy

Morning ladies

I am on CD14 and hoping for a darker OPK today :)

Hubby has been sick with an ear infection and has been working 12 hour days but we did BD this morning.... no guarantees for the next couple days unfortunately - between him being sick and our planned weekend in Michigan I am not sure how many chances we will have! Hopefully though :)


----------



## Petzy

Ok am i Crazy or is my OPK positive today? or is it just really close??

Help!


----------



## Petzy

FYI the left line is the test line - it looks darker than the control line doesnt it?


----------



## DiscoRia

It definitely looks darker than the test line, and so POSITIVE :D Crazy positive in fact ;)


----------



## mommapowers32

Petzy said:


> FYI the left line is the test line - it looks darker than the control line doesnt it?

Yay go get busy maam


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## nimbec

Yay petzy go catch that eggie!! Good luck get busy!!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Yay petzy go catch that eggie!! Good luck get busy!!

Hi Nimbec and thanks :) 

Hi Ladies and Happy Friday!

Well I just took another OPK and it is definitely not as dark as yesterdays positive so does this mean I am 1DPO today??

The only day we BD'd on my fertile days this week was yesterday am; the same day as my positive OPK so that should have me covered though right? DH has been sick with an earache and is now on antibiotics.....

Any input is appreciated :)


----------



## MrsAmk

It only takes once :)


Petzy said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Yay petzy go catch that eggie!! Good luck get busy!!
> 
> Hi Nimbec and thanks :)
> 
> Hi Ladies and Happy Friday!
> 
> Well I just took another OPK and it is definitely not as dark as yesterdays positive so does this mean I am 1DPO today??
> 
> The only day we BD'd on my fertile days this week was yesterday am; the same day as my positive OPK so that should have me covered though right? DH has been sick with an earache and is now on antibiotics.....
> 
> Any input is appreciated :)Click to expand...


----------



## DiscoRia

Sadly AF kicked in yesterday, but I am thinking maybe it's for the best. I am getting married this month, so decided to ntnp for this cycle so I can get stressed out, enjoy my champagne and late nights without the added worry that it's going to afect my chances of ttc. 

I was bummed out about it yesterday because I was so sure it was our month, but I'm feeling good about it now. Staying positive because each of us will have our babies and they will come exactly when they are ready :) 

Good Luck to all you lovely ladies! xx


----------



## aintlifegrand

Petzy said:


> View attachment 452137
> 
> 
> Ok am i Crazy or is my OPK positive today? or is it just really close??
> 
> Help!

Looks like a positive to me! Congrats!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Discoria i'm so sorry damn witch!! ((HUGS)) but at least this way you can really enjoy your wedding and honeymoon! x

Petzy looking good to me keep going with the BD and hopefully there will be lots of spermies waiting for the egg!!!


----------



## DiscoRia

nimbec, we're probably not going on honeymoon until we both get more time off work in December. I work in a school, so September is a hella busy month for us! But it means that we just have an extra treat to look forward to :)


----------



## Petzy

DiscoRia said:


> Sadly AF kicked in yesterday, but I am thinking maybe it's for the best. I am getting married this month, so decided to ntnp for this cycle so I can get stressed out, enjoy my champagne and late nights without the added worry that it's going to afect my chances of ttc.
> 
> I was bummed out about it yesterday because I was so sure it was our month, but I'm feeling good about it now. Staying positive because each of us will have our babies and they will come exactly when they are ready :)
> 
> Good Luck to all you lovely ladies! xx

Oh wow yes you enjoy that wedding - ttc will be there when you are done dont you worry - enjoy the big day and all the celebrations without worrying about restricting yourself! congratulations!


----------



## mommapowers32

7dpo not dip but temp high what do u think ??


----------



## Petzy

Well DH has been sick (finally better now) so the only day that we BD'd was on the day I had the positive OPK - but I guess thats the best day to do it if you only get one! lol Normally we BD quite often but he was sick so what can you do!

So that puts me at about 5DPO today.... as far as symptoms go I felt a bunch of light cramping and "tweaks" in my ovary area yesterday andmy boobs are very sore.... but they always get sore at some point between OV and AF so I cant chalk that up to anything different. Other than that I have nothing to report. I have a lot of lotiony CM this weekend - I mean a LOT. Today I am not sure yet - is this normal post OV? I am not too sure.


----------



## twotogo

mommapowers32 said:


> 7dpo not dip but temp high what do u think ??


Your temps look good. Fx'd for you!


----------



## nimbec

Momma temps look good! Petzy that sounds promising to me remember it only takes 1 sperm to meet the egg!! Eek keep in touch I hope the 2ww isn't to long for you!!


----------



## Petzy

mommapowers32 said:


> 7dpo not dip but temp high what do u think ??

Good luck Momma that is a good sign!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Momma temps look good! Petzy that sounds promising to me remember it only takes 1 sperm to meet the egg!! Eek keep in touch I hope the 2ww isn't to long for you!!

Thanks Nimbec,

Yes so far it doesnt feel long. it helped that I was away all weekend in the States.... I bought a coat for winter as I've lost 30lbs and DH said ummm i dont think a big belly will fit under that coat haha... it was cute.

I am wondering if I can just suck it up and hold out for testing until AF - cause that would be amazing. haha


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies! Missed you all! Went camping for 4 days!
Petzy - your test was SO positive! Good luck. And I hope you can hold out! How was your shopping trip? Did you get a chance to squeeze in some BD time??

Momma - looks like you O'd! YAH!!! How's it going?!

I got my period - on Thursday :( I'm on CD6 today & started temping again. I started some new herbal concoction that my healers says will get me pregnant. It tastes the way camp fire smells (so really not that horrid actually) but it's given me loose stool....:(
I had bad, bad stomach cramps & ran to the washroom a few times Sunday night while camping. "Fun"....But hey, if it get's me preggo! I have 4 more doses to go - over all 2 weeks. He said the last woman whom he gave this to (& he doesn't give it to many woman he says) got pregnant on the 6th dose. Although mathematically I don't understand that - she must have had a 20 some thing day cycle because by two weeks, I'm lucky I Ovulated!


----------



## mommapowers32

Petzy said:


> Well DH has been sick (finally better now) so the only day that we BD'd was on the day I had the positive OPK - but I guess thats the best day to do it if you only get one! lol Normally we BD quite often but he was sick so what can you do!
> 
> So that puts me at about 5DPO today.... as far as symptoms go I felt a bunch of light cramping and "tweaks" in my ovary area yesterday andmy boobs are very sore.... but they always get sore at some point between OV and AF so I cant chalk that up to anything different. Other than that I have nothing to report. I have a lot of lotiony CM this weekend - I mean a LOT. Today I am not sure yet - is this normal post OV? I am not too sure.

I had a ton of it too the other day like so much I was grossed out! lol 



twotogo said:


> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> 7dpo not dip but temp high what do u think ??
> 
> 
> Your temps look good. Fx'd for you!Click to expand...

Thanks!!!


nimbec said:


> Momma temps look good! Petzy that sounds promising to me remember it only takes 1 sperm to meet the egg!! Eek keep in touch I hope the 2ww isn't to long for you!!


Thanks!!!



Petzy said:


> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> 7dpo not dip but temp high what do u think ??
> 
> Good luck Momma that is a good sign!Click to expand...


Thanks!!! I normally have something that looks like a dip so maybe since I had that before and got BFN that mean this might be my BFP


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> Hi Ladies! Missed you all! Went camping for 4 days!
> Petzy - your test was SO positive! Good luck. And I hope you can hold out! How was your shopping trip? Did you get a chance to squeeze in some BD time??
> 
> 
> Momma - looks like you O'd! YAH!!! How's it going?!
> 
> I got my period - on Thursday :( I'm on CD6 today & started temping again. I started some new herbal concoction that my healers says will get me pregnant. It tastes the way camp fire smells (so really not that horrid actually) but it's given me loose stool....:(
> I had bad, bad stomach cramps & ran to the washroom a few times Sunday night while camping. "Fun"....But hey, if it get's me preggo! I have 4 more doses to go - over all 2 weeks. He said the last woman whom he gave this to (& he doesn't give it to many woman he says) got pregnant on the 6th dose. Although mathematically I don't understand that - she must have had a 20 some thing day cycle because by two weeks, I'm lucky I Ovulated!


I hope that you had fun!! I love camping!!! Sorry the :witch: got you!! =( Thanks!!! I am 7 dpo and temp is pretty high I am thinking about poas... idk though... hmm check out this chart overlay I have..

https://i46.tinypic.com/34fo0ux.png


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi Ladies! Missed you all! Went camping for 4 days!
> Petzy - your test was SO positive! Good luck. And I hope you can hold out! How was your shopping trip? Did you get a chance to squeeze in some BD time??
> 
> Momma - looks like you O'd! YAH!!! How's it going?!
> 
> I got my period - on Thursday :( I'm on CD6 today & started temping again. I started some new herbal concoction that my healers says will get me pregnant. It tastes the way camp fire smells (so really not that horrid actually) but it's given me loose stool....:(
> I had bad, bad stomach cramps & ran to the washroom a few times Sunday night while camping. "Fun"....But hey, if it get's me preggo! I have 4 more doses to go - over all 2 weeks. He said the last woman whom he gave this to (& he doesn't give it to many woman he says) got pregnant on the 6th dose. Although mathematically I don't understand that - she must have had a 20 some thing day cycle because by two weeks, I'm lucky I Ovulated!

Hiya Barbi :) Hope you had a blast camping! Aside from running to the washroom of course lol!

I hope you have good luck on these meds ! Whatever does the trick right!


----------



## barbikins

momma is that chart overlay compared to another member?! so very similar!
I'll tell you some thing, I take it a bit of a grain of salt - its great to see if you've Ovulated & that's about it. I've had triphasics & not been pregnant. Odd. But I have read a lot that while it's good for O - it's not good to try & figure out if you're preggers unless you have 18 days strait of high temps. Just don't analyze it too much - I'm trying to help you not go nutters :) :) Am I helping?! :)

Thanks Petzy! I hope it works...exactly, as long as it helps I dont mind :) LOL
How are you?! Are you dying to test?! LOL


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> momma is that chart overlay compared to another member?! so very similar!
> I'll tell you some thing, I take it a bit of a grain of salt - its great to see if you've Ovulated & that's about it. I've had triphasics & not been pregnant. Odd. But I have read a lot that while it's good for O - it's not good to try & figure out if you're preggers unless you have 18 days strait of high temps. Just don't analyze it too much - I'm trying to help you not go nutters :) :) Am I helping?! :)
> 
> Thanks Petzy! I hope it works...exactly, as long as it helps I dont mind :) LOL
> How are you?! Are you dying to test?! LOL

No luckily I am not dying to test (YET! lol) - I think its because we only BD'd on one fertile day this whole cycle! I mean it WAS on the day I got the positive OV but I am not as eager as normal because usually we do it every day or so.... but you guys are right it only takes once lol And also I am only 5DPO so in 5 days I may be more antsy and Im sure I will be


----------



## barbikins

Petzy - trust me, it only takes one time! And those spermies last a long time in ideal conditions! So I wouldnt worry but I also get what you mean! Good luck :) 
How many dpo?


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> momma is that chart overlay compared to another member?! so very similar!
> I'll tell you some thing, I take it a bit of a grain of salt - its great to see if you've Ovulated & that's about it. I've had triphasics & not been pregnant. Odd. But I have read a lot that while it's good for O - it's not good to try & figure out if you're preggers unless you have 18 days strait of high temps. Just don't analyze it too much - I'm trying to help you not go nutters :) :) Am I helping?! :)
> 
> Thanks Petzy! I hope it works...exactly, as long as it helps I dont mind :) LOL
> How are you?! Are you dying to test?! LOL

Yeah I know, esp with me being only 7dpo and to be honest I wont be that upset if I am not preggo as we were suppose to be "off" this month. Bc of the cruise... drink this weekend or not hmmm


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy - trust me, it only takes one time! And those spermies last a long time in ideal conditions! So I wouldnt worry but I also get what you mean! Good luck :)
> How many dpo?

Yes you are right, I know.. damn now im symptom spotting again! haha..... Well my positive OPK was on Thursday so I am 5DPO then I am guessing.


----------



## Petzy

mommapowers32 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> momma is that chart overlay compared to another member?! so very similar!
> I'll tell you some thing, I take it a bit of a grain of salt - its great to see if you've Ovulated & that's about it. I've had triphasics & not been pregnant. Odd. But I have read a lot that while it's good for O - it's not good to try & figure out if you're preggers unless you have 18 days strait of high temps. Just don't analyze it too much - I'm trying to help you not go nutters :) :) Am I helping?! :)
> 
> Thanks Petzy! I hope it works...exactly, as long as it helps I dont mind :) LOL
> How are you?! Are you dying to test?! LOL
> 
> Yeah I know, esp with me being only 7dpo and to be honest I wont be that upset if I am not preggo as we were suppose to be "off" this month. Bc of the cruise... drink this weekend or not hmmmClick to expand...


Ohh I hear you on that one Momma... I am weary of TTC just in the back of my head right now only because we are going on holidays for 10 days in 8 weeks and we are stopping in a lot of "drinking fun" places on the way haha.... A sober Atlantic City will NOT be the same!!!


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies; 6DPO today and let me tell you my boobs hurt so freaking much all night and this am when i got up. They dont usually hurt this early as AF isnt due for 9-10 days... now they are sore on the sides mostly - like REALLY sore - but not in the nipple area like I hear so much about.

It is likely just my normal sore boobs before AF but it is definitely more sore than usual that is for sure.


----------



## nimbec

Fx petzy!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy - that sounds like some thing!!! Do you always have sore boobs before AF? It's too soon for PMS I'd think! And at the same time 6dpo is very early to have these symptoms too...the sore boobs I had pregnant came about 5 or 6 weeks preggers. And it was sore all over & swollen. I couldn't hug someone without being in pain!


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Fx petzy!!!!!

Nimbec - how are you doing? How's the pregnancy so far?!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy - that sounds like some thing!!! Do you always have sore boobs before AF? It's too soon for PMS I'd think! And at the same time 6dpo is very early to have these symptoms too...the sore boobs I had pregnant came about 5 or 6 weeks preggers. And it was sore all over & swollen. I couldn't hug someone without being in pain!

Well I see a lot of people posting on here about really sore BB's when they got their BFP but it is also common for a lot of us before AF

This is definitely early for me and the pain is pretty lousy... but it could easily be AF so unless it worsens or changes I will assume so - I'll keep you posted!:dohh:


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Petzy - that sounds like some thing!!! Do you always have sore boobs before AF? It's too soon for PMS I'd think! And at the same time 6dpo is very early to have these symptoms too...the sore boobs I had pregnant came about 5 or 6 weeks preggers. And it was sore all over & swollen. I couldn't hug someone without being in pain!
> 
> Well I see a lot of people posting on here about really sore BB's when they got their BFP but it is also common for a lot of us before AF
> 
> This is definitely early for me and the pain is pretty lousy... but it could easily be AF so unless it worsens or changes I will assume so - I'll keep you posted!:dohh:Click to expand...

Yeah everyone's so different...every pregnancy is different. I hope this is going to be your BFP! When are you going to start testing?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Petzy - that sounds like some thing!!! Do you always have sore boobs before AF? It's too soon for PMS I'd think! And at the same time 6dpo is very early to have these symptoms too...the sore boobs I had pregnant came about 5 or 6 weeks preggers. And it was sore all over & swollen. I couldn't hug someone without being in pain!
> 
> Well I see a lot of people posting on here about really sore BB's when they got their BFP but it is also common for a lot of us before AF
> 
> This is definitely early for me and the pain is pretty lousy... but it could easily be AF so unless it worsens or changes I will assume so - I'll keep you posted!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah everyone's so different...every pregnancy is different. I hope this is going to be your BFP! When are you going to start testing?Click to expand...

I am not sure... 6DPO today so I will see how I feel on the weekend which is 9/10 DPO.....


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Petzy - that sounds like some thing!!! Do you always have sore boobs before AF? It's too soon for PMS I'd think! And at the same time 6dpo is very early to have these symptoms too...the sore boobs I had pregnant came about 5 or 6 weeks preggers. And it was sore all over & swollen. I couldn't hug someone without being in pain!
> 
> Well I see a lot of people posting on here about really sore BB's when they got their BFP but it is also common for a lot of us before AF
> 
> This is definitely early for me and the pain is pretty lousy... but it could easily be AF so unless it worsens or changes I will assume so - I'll keep you posted!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah everyone's so different...every pregnancy is different. I hope this is going to be your BFP! When are you going to start testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure... 6DPO today so I will see how I feel on the weekend which is 9/10 DPO.....Click to expand...

Awesome - good luck!!


----------



## mommapowers32

9 dpi today temp went back up and bbs are sore too ... I had little cramps yesterday that felt almost like o pains Idk tho.


----------



## nimbec

momma your chart looks GREAT!!!!! i had a dip like that and got my bfp :) FX for you!! It took 5 days after dip for bfp to show x


----------



## Petzy

mommapowers32 said:


> 9 dpi today temp went back up and bbs are sore too ... I had little cramps yesterday that felt almost like o pains Idk tho.

Hi Momma! When are you going to test do you think?

FX!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> momma your chart looks GREAT!!!!! i had a dip like that and got my bfp :) FX for you!! It took 5 days after dip for bfp to show x

How are you doing/feeling Nimbec?! Update us!


----------



## Petzy

Morning Ladies

7DPO today and other than reallllyyy sore boobs I have no symptoms. I am going to try and hold out until Saturday or Sunday to test because even then it is a bit early ....


----------



## nimbec

Thanks i'm ok just very impatiently waiting for my scan on 24th :) i feel a bit sick today which is good and i'm totally exhausted but i wouldn't swap it for the world!!! Just praying everything is ok with my lil bean. There are so many sad stories in 'first tri' :( must stay positive though!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Thanks i'm ok just very impatiently waiting for my scan on 24th :) i feel a bit sick today which is good and i'm totally exhausted but i wouldn't swap it for the world!!! Just praying everything is ok with my lil bean. There are so many sad stories in 'first tri' :( must stay positive though!

Yes I can imagine.

Honestly keep your nose out of first tri if you can, or as long as you can... now that you are preggo you should enjoy it and the stress of reading the ups and downs isnt always good for you. You need some peace to enjoy this time! :)


----------



## mommapowers32

nimbec said:


> momma your chart looks GREAT!!!!! i had a dip like that and got my bfp :) FX for you!! It took 5 days after dip for bfp to show x

Well that makes me feel hopeful!! 


I have no idea when I am going to test I am going on a cruise this weekend so I wont be able to update u ladies AF is suppose to show tuesday I have one cheapie left and then I have digitals... I might test in the morning (before the drunking nights begin lol) and then take a digi with me incase AF doesnt show.


----------



## nimbec

Hi just a quick word of advice if its an ic they take longer to show up than all the others - trust me i used frer ic's tesco's and digi ic's where the slowest to see a line. Perhaps grab yourself a frer to take with you as it would be the most reliable...i'd def test before drinking lots if your temps stay up!! keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------



## mommapowers32

When I got preggo with DS my frer took three more days to show, my opk was bfp then my IC idk... If I can get a coupon that would be great!


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies! Looking good Momma & Petzy! Maybe this will be all of our month!!!! YAHOO!
I'm keeping positive. I've decided to say that this is the month & no one can tell me otherwise! I can't wait to O! XO

Momma, a dip & cramps sounds great! Hope you test positive. A cruise will keep you very well occupied & not obsessed! Would be great to get the news on vacation!
I'm going to find out either way most likely on holiday as well :)

Nimbec - are you getting an early scan? Can you request one? I would request one soon after finding out just to be sure everything looks good!


----------



## Petzy

Happy Friday ladies.... so looking forward to the weekend!

8DPO today and my boobs are still very sore as they have been. not worse not better just the same... I did have cramping on and off yesterday in the right ovary area; not sure if thats noteworth or not. Aside from that not much to report. 

I may test tomorrow am just for shits and giggles - 9DPO is prob way too early though so why would I do that lol


----------



## nimbec

Hi Petzy i tested at 9dpo just couldn't resist but it was a negative but as it turned out i got my positive 11dpo so don't give up hope even if u test and its a neg it doesn't mean you are out!!! Keep us upto date hun and fx for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hi Petzy i tested at 9dpo just couldn't resist but it was a negative but as it turned out i got my positive 11dpo so don't give up hope even if u test and its a neg it doesn't mean you are out!!! Keep us upto date hun and fx for you!!!!!!!

Oh Nimbec now you have me feeling positive LMAO - not that im feeling negative actually. I am ok either way this month for sure. That is a good feeling lol.

Alright maybe I will give it a go tomorrow morning then :)


----------



## nimbec

I'll be stalking!!!!!!!!!! good luck x


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> I'll be stalking!!!!!!!!!! good luck x

:rofl:


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies happy Saturday! 9dpo and bfn today lol.... Knew I'd cave haha. Anyways so boobs still very sore, light cramping on and off and I may be hallucinating but I thought I saw a vein or two on my boobs that is not normally noticeable. Anyways this could very well be AF prepping to show up as usual! I wil keep you posted though :). How's everyone else?


----------



## nimbec

Stay positive hun I had a bfn at 9dpo and 10dpo!! Hugs I'm stalking lol


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Stay positive hun I had a bfn at 9dpo and 10dpo!! Hugs I'm stalking lol

I had a BFN 9DPO, 10DPO and 11DOP (today is 11DPO). That is, if I ov'd when I think I got my positive OPK.

I guess I am not out until the witch shows but I am pretty sure this isnt my month! :)

My only symptom is my boobs are killing me - more than usual - but could just be extra hormones in there or something this month haha....

hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Petzy

I will also note I have only one IC left at home so I am going to wait for AF to be due before I test again.... im not wasting it.


----------



## Petzy

I just read in the ovulation gallery that you may not Ov for 24-48 hours after your +OPK. Is this true? if so, I might only be 9DPO or 10DPO today. I dont really get how this works lol. The day after my +OPK I took one more OPK and it was more faded. So I thought I was 1DPO


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> I just read in the ovulation gallery that you may not Ov for 24-48 hours after your +OPK. Is this true? if so, I might only be 9DPO or 10DPO today. I dont really get how this works lol. The day after my +OPK I took one more OPK and it was more faded. So I thought I was 1DPO

Hey Petzy! Yes, its true re: Ovulation time after a positive OPK. I chart my temp so I know when I've ovulated for sure. And for the first time since I started charting, last cycle I O'd two days after my positve OPK where as usually it's the day after. Everyone's body works different.

When is AF due again?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> I just read in the ovulation gallery that you may not Ov for 24-48 hours after your +OPK. Is this true? if so, I might only be 9DPO or 10DPO today. I dont really get how this works lol. The day after my +OPK I took one more OPK and it was more faded. So I thought I was 1DPO
> 
> Hey Petzy! Yes, its true re: Ovulation time after a positive OPK. I chart my temp so I know when I've ovulated for sure. And for the first time since I started charting, last cycle I O'd two days after my positve OPK where as usually it's the day after. Everyone's body works different.
> 
> When is AF due again?Click to expand...

Well this has me feeling confused. LOL. I am not temping so I guess I am still just estimating ov based on OPK's - which is still more accurate then an av calculator of course. 

I am on CD 25; AF due on Saturday (CD30) I usually have 29-30 day cycles.


----------



## barbikins

I'd say just estimate that you O the day after the positve OPK. That's what I did before I started to temp. I think that's what most people do?

Oh you only have a few more days to go! How are you feeling about this cycle?!


----------



## barbikins

My temp took a major dip this morning but no positive OPK's....I dont think I'm O'ing yet...but odd that it dipped so damn low.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I'd say just estimate that you O the day after the positve OPK. That's what I did before I started to temp. I think that's what most people do?
> 
> Oh you only have a few more days to go! How are you feeling about this cycle?!

Well its hard to say. I mean the only day that we BD'd on my 'fertile days' was the morning of my positive OPK - so I mean if I had to pick one day to BD on that would be it, right? We have BD'd a lot since then but Im guessing I was way past ov by then.... 

I feel like im out because of the BFN but again, im not due for 4-5 days so there is still a chance i guess.

I am expecting AF to show so I definitely wont be really dissapointed or anything.... but since I got my first +OPK this month I thought hey at least I have a better idea of when I am ov'ing :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> My temp took a major dip this morning but no positive OPK's....I dont think I'm O'ing yet...but odd that it dipped so damn low.

what CD are you on?


----------



## mommapowers32

Well I'm back from our cruise and I had a blast !!! It was so much fun and beautiful :) took a test it was bfn but no af yet. I didn't temp well because I left my thermometer


----------



## Petzy

Welcome back Momma FX


----------



## barbikins

Welcome back Momma!!! You're still early in your cycle....when is AF due?!
Glad you had a great time!!!

Petzy, BD on the day you had a positive OPK is perfect! That's great. Does it confirm at all when you thought you were O'ing?
I'm still waiting for a positive OPK....hoping for an early one so I can get around our travel plans. Even though my temp dropped significantly today, I dont think I'm Oin' this early.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Welcome back Momma!!! You're still early in your cycle....when is AF due?!
> Glad you had a great time!!!
> 
> Petzy, BD on the day you had a positive OPK is perfect! That's great. Does it confirm at all when you thought you were O'ing?
> I'm still waiting for a positive OPK....hoping for an early one so I can get around our travel plans. Even though my temp dropped significantly today, I dont think I'm Oin' this early.

Well it confirms that if I ov'd the day of the OPK that I was ov'ing 2 days earlier than my calculator was predicting..... so it was helpful in that way...but if ov fluctuates a day or so every month then it was close enough that if I was bd'ing enough in that few-day window it should be fine...


----------



## mommapowers32

Af is due tomorrow :) hopefully she doesn't come !!


----------



## mommapowers32

Goodmorning ladies so those 10 miu suck Ass just warning u and ur not out till af sings 

https://i47.tinypic.com/34435gw.jpg


----------



## mommapowers32

Today is mine and the hubs 4 years of dating ... How should I tell him ??


----------



## twotogo

mommapowers32 said:


> Goodmorning ladies so those 10 miu suck Ass just warning u and ur not out till af sings
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/34435gw.jpg

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## mommapowers32

Eeeekkkk Thanks like I've been so nervous Im going crazy!! Hubs did PU method because we were trying to wait till Oct haha well baby #2 =) He isnt home yet from the gym and Im about to BUST not telling anyone!!


----------



## twotogo

mommapowers32 said:


> Eeeekkkk Thanks like I've been so nervous Im going crazy!! Hubs did PU method because we were trying to wait till Oct haha well baby #2 =) He isnt home yet from the gym and Im about to BUST not telling anyone!!

I would be ready to bust as well. Actually, I could see myself running (driving, actually) to the gym and dragging my hubby out to tell him. :haha:


----------



## mommapowers32

twotogo said:


> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> Eeeekkkk Thanks like I've been so nervous Im going crazy!! Hubs did PU method because we were trying to wait till Oct haha well baby #2 =) He isnt home yet from the gym and Im about to BUST not telling anyone!!
> 
> I would be ready to bust as well. Actually, I could see myself running (driving, actually) to the gym and dragging my hubby out to tell him. :haha:Click to expand...

I would totally be doing that but all I have is a motorcycle and well I cannot drive it lol DS son just woke up gotta make him some breakfast


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Yet congrats momma!!! Keep it quiet, anniversary dinner and big reveal!! X


----------



## mommapowers32

Thanks!!! Im trying so hard he will be home around noon at the latest... I gotta figure out something hmmm he love sushi


----------



## barbikins

Wow Momma!!! Congrats!!!!!! Very happy for you :) :) Big Stuff!!!!
I hope I can get my BFP this month too! XO


----------



## Petzy

mommapowers32 said:


> Goodmorning ladies so those 10 miu suck Ass just warning u and ur not out till af sings
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/34435gw.jpg

OMG Mama!!! CONGRATS!!! Wow so exciting!!!!!

So were you getting the BFNs on the IC's then??? Give me hope haha because I am 12DPO and BFN on an IC yet again - LOL!

So exciting!!!!


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> Goodmorning ladies so those 10 miu suck Ass just warning u and ur not out till af sings
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/34435gw.jpg

Wow so you were using the Ultra Sensitive IC tests & nothing?!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> Goodmorning ladies so those 10 miu suck Ass just warning u and ur not out till af sings
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/34435gw.jpg
> 
> Wow so you were using the Ultra Sensitive IC tests & nothing?!Click to expand...

Yes do tell~!


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies

12DPO and BFN this am- I mean STARK WHITE on those stupid IC's haha.....

Symptoms are just sore bb's and mild cramps. AF is surely on her way at this point I think.... Due AF on Friday or Saturday....

I only have one more test so I am going to just wait this one out I think....

So happy for Momma :)


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> Wow Momma!!! Congrats!!!!!! Very happy for you :) :) Big Stuff!!!!
> I hope I can get my BFP this month too! XO

I hope you do too! My temp was like textbook for me like with DS I just knew it!! lol

Baby dust girls!!


----------



## mommapowers32

Petzy said:


> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> Goodmorning ladies so those 10 miu suck Ass just warning u and ur not out till af sings
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/34435gw.jpg
> 
> OMG Mama!!! CONGRATS!!! Wow so exciting!!!!!
> 
> So were you getting the BFNs on the IC's then??? Give me hope haha because I am 12DPO and BFN on an IC yet again - LOL!
> 
> So exciting!!!!Click to expand...

Yes I got BFN on IC at 11 dpo and my IC didnt work last night I just took another digi and it says PREGNANT!!! My IC are the 10 Miu also... so I was shocked that they didnt show.


----------



## mommapowers32

Petzy said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> 12DPO and BFN this am- I mean STARK WHITE on those stupid IC's haha.....
> 
> Symptoms are just sore bb's and mild cramps. AF is surely on her way at this point I think.... Due AF on Friday or Saturday....
> 
> I only have one more test so I am going to just wait this one out I think....
> 
> So happy for Momma :)

I had sore bb's cramps and Brown spotting (sat and sun) but none now and I threw up sat (due to drinking) and sun (just bc) and this morning I woke up nausous (hince why I took the test) --

10 miu - 11 dpo - STARK WHITE!


----------



## Petzy

mommapowers32 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> 12DPO and BFN this am- I mean STARK WHITE on those stupid IC's haha.....
> 
> Symptoms are just sore bb's and mild cramps. AF is surely on her way at this point I think.... Due AF on Friday or Saturday....
> 
> I only have one more test so I am going to just wait this one out I think....
> 
> So happy for Momma :)
> 
> I had sore bb's cramps and Brown spotting (sat and sun) but none now and I threw up sat (due to drinking) and sun (just bc) and this morning I woke up nausous (hince why I took the test) --
> 
> 10 miu - 11 dpo - STARK WHITE!Click to expand...

Wow interesting - so you are 12 DPO today too??


----------



## mommapowers32

Petzy said:


> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> 12DPO and BFN this am- I mean STARK WHITE on those stupid IC's haha.....
> 
> Symptoms are just sore bb's and mild cramps. AF is surely on her way at this point I think.... Due AF on Friday or Saturday....
> 
> I only have one more test so I am going to just wait this one out I think....
> 
> So happy for Momma :)
> 
> I had sore bb's cramps and Brown spotting (sat and sun) but none now and I threw up sat (due to drinking) and sun (just bc) and this morning I woke up nausous (hince why I took the test) --
> 
> 10 miu - 11 dpo - STARK WHITE!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow interesting - so you are 12 DPO today too??Click to expand...

No Im 14 dpo today and my second digi is BFP too =) I ran out of test on the boat


----------



## barbikins

Well, I ain't got no bfp's but here is my OPK from yesterday...& Today.
I hope it turns positive in the next 2 days! Which would mean early O...I would be more than OK with this! Please be the case!

OH & because I think the Ultra-Sensitive tests SUCK...I took a couple of them knowing it was before O just to show everyone how lovely the evaps are :) HEHE.....seriously though, they suck. I just hope it works to show me a bfp when it REALLY happens.
 



Attached Files:







photo 2.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 5









photo 1.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 11









Photo1.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Well, I ain't got no bfp's but here is my OPK from yesterday...& Today.
> I hope it turns positive in the next 2 days! Which would mean early O...I would be more than OK with this! Please be the case!
> 
> OH & because I think the Ultra-Sensitive tests SUCK...I took a couple of them knowing it was before O just to show everyone how lovely the evaps are :) HEHE.....seriously though, they suck. I just hope it works to show me a bfp when it REALLY happens.

Yep looks like its gearing up for positive soon! Should happen in the next two days I would think. Mine looked like yours two days before I got my +OPK

FX you get your positive soon!!

Barbi do you know how strong the IC's from MakeABaby are? I have the same ones you do I think.....


----------



## Petzy

mommapowers32 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> 12DPO and BFN this am- I mean STARK WHITE on those stupid IC's haha.....
> 
> Symptoms are just sore bb's and mild cramps. AF is surely on her way at this point I think.... Due AF on Friday or Saturday....
> 
> I only have one more test so I am going to just wait this one out I think....
> 
> So happy for Momma :)
> 
> I had sore bb's cramps and Brown spotting (sat and sun) but none now and I threw up sat (due to drinking) and sun (just bc) and this morning I woke up nausous (hince why I took the test) --
> 
> 10 miu - 11 dpo - STARK WHITE!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow interesting - so you are 12 DPO today too??Click to expand...
> 
> No Im 14 dpo today and my second digi is BFP too =) I ran out of test on the boatClick to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> Well, I ain't got no bfp's but here is my OPK from yesterday...& Today.
> I hope it turns positive in the next 2 days! Which would mean early O...I would be more than OK with this! Please be the case!
> 
> OH & because I think the Ultra-Sensitive tests SUCK...I took a couple of them knowing it was before O just to show everyone how lovely the evaps are :) HEHE.....seriously though, they suck. I just hope it works to show me a bfp when it REALLY happens.

Looks like your gearing up and those ultra-sensitives SUCK I mean come on nasty evaps!

GOOD LUCK BARB!!!!


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Wow Momma!!! Congrats!!!!!! Very happy for you :) :) Big Stuff!!!!
> I hope I can get my BFP this month too! XO
> 
> I hope you do too! My temp was like textbook for me like with DS I just knew it!! lol
> 
> Baby dust girls!!Click to expand...

Thanks Momma!
Your temp meaning the dip?!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Well, I ain't got no bfp's but here is my OPK from yesterday...& Today.
> I hope it turns positive in the next 2 days! Which would mean early O...I would be more than OK with this! Please be the case!
> 
> OH & because I think the Ultra-Sensitive tests SUCK...I took a couple of them knowing it was before O just to show everyone how lovely the evaps are :) HEHE.....seriously though, they suck. I just hope it works to show me a bfp when it REALLY happens.
> 
> Yep looks like its gearing up for positive soon! Should happen in the next two days I would think. Mine looked like yours two days before I got my +OPK
> 
> FX you get your positive soon!!
> 
> Barbi do you know how strong the IC's from MakeABaby are? I have the same ones you do I think.....Click to expand...

I hope it'll be 2 days...looks like. I have another test to take later today to see if it gets any darker. I have had almost positive tests on/off last cycle & almost thought I wasn't going to O so I'm not trusting it but I have other symptoms that say I should be Ovulating soon....Thanks!!!

And as for the tests - yes that's where I bought them. The ultra-sensitive is 10 & the regular is 20. I got the 10 hoping to see the results sooner. I have a few tests I ordered for when I'm away & also a FRER I'm going to take along with me just incase I get a positive on my IC then I can test with the FRER...I wont have much time or opportunity to sneak out to grab any tests with everyone around.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Well, I ain't got no bfp's but here is my OPK from yesterday...& Today.
> I hope it turns positive in the next 2 days! Which would mean early O...I would be more than OK with this! Please be the case!
> 
> OH & because I think the Ultra-Sensitive tests SUCK...I took a couple of them knowing it was before O just to show everyone how lovely the evaps are :) HEHE.....seriously though, they suck. I just hope it works to show me a bfp when it REALLY happens.
> 
> Yep looks like its gearing up for positive soon! Should happen in the next two days I would think. Mine looked like yours two days before I got my +OPK
> 
> FX you get your positive soon!!
> 
> Barbi do you know how strong the IC's from MakeABaby are? I have the same ones you do I think.....Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it'll be 2 days...looks like. I have another test to take later today to see if it gets any darker. I have had almost positive tests on/off last cycle & almost thought I wasn't going to O so I'm not trusting it but I have other symptoms that say I should be Ovulating soon....Thanks!!!
> 
> And as for the tests - yes that's where I bought them. The ultra-sensitive is 10 & the regular is 20. I got the 10 hoping to see the results sooner. I have a few tests I ordered for when I'm away & also a FRER I'm going to take along with me just incase I get a positive on my IC then I can test with the FRER...I wont have much time or opportunity to sneak out to grab any tests with everyone around.Click to expand...

Ohh I see - I didnt know we could choose between the 10 and 20- I just added to basket and guess I didnt notice.... I wonder if I can check what I ordered. 

Ok problem solved I think lol I just checked and it says "uHCG-SPregnancy Test Strip - Ultra Sensitive " so is that the 10 do you think?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Well, I ain't got no bfp's but here is my OPK from yesterday...& Today.
> I hope it turns positive in the next 2 days! Which would mean early O...I would be more than OK with this! Please be the case!
> 
> OH & because I think the Ultra-Sensitive tests SUCK...I took a couple of them knowing it was before O just to show everyone how lovely the evaps are :) HEHE.....seriously though, they suck. I just hope it works to show me a bfp when it REALLY happens.
> 
> Yep looks like its gearing up for positive soon! Should happen in the next two days I would think. Mine looked like yours two days before I got my +OPK
> 
> FX you get your positive soon!!
> 
> Barbi do you know how strong the IC's from MakeABaby are? I have the same ones you do I think.....Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it'll be 2 days...looks like. I have another test to take later today to see if it gets any darker. I have had almost positive tests on/off last cycle & almost thought I wasn't going to O so I'm not trusting it but I have other symptoms that say I should be Ovulating soon....Thanks!!!
> 
> And as for the tests - yes that's where I bought them. The ultra-sensitive is 10 & the regular is 20. I got the 10 hoping to see the results sooner. I have a few tests I ordered for when I'm away & also a FRER I'm going to take along with me just incase I get a positive on my IC then I can test with the FRER...I wont have much time or opportunity to sneak out to grab any tests with everyone around.Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh I see - I didnt know we could choose between the 10 and 20- I just added to basket and guess I didnt notice.... I wonder if I can check what I ordered.
> 
> Ok problem solved I think lol I just checked and it says "uHCG-SPregnancy Test Strip - Ultra Sensitive " so is that the 10 do you think?Click to expand...

Yes, that's the ultra-sensitive. but it also says that in the description of the test that you're choosing!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Well, I ain't got no bfp's but here is my OPK from yesterday...& Today.
> I hope it turns positive in the next 2 days! Which would mean early O...I would be more than OK with this! Please be the case!
> 
> OH & because I think the Ultra-Sensitive tests SUCK...I took a couple of them knowing it was before O just to show everyone how lovely the evaps are :) HEHE.....seriously though, they suck. I just hope it works to show me a bfp when it REALLY happens.
> 
> Yep looks like its gearing up for positive soon! Should happen in the next two days I would think. Mine looked like yours two days before I got my +OPK
> 
> FX you get your positive soon!!
> 
> Barbi do you know how strong the IC's from MakeABaby are? I have the same ones you do I think.....Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it'll be 2 days...looks like. I have another test to take later today to see if it gets any darker. I have had almost positive tests on/off last cycle & almost thought I wasn't going to O so I'm not trusting it but I have other symptoms that say I should be Ovulating soon....Thanks!!!
> 
> And as for the tests - yes that's where I bought them. The ultra-sensitive is 10 & the regular is 20. I got the 10 hoping to see the results sooner. I have a few tests I ordered for when I'm away & also a FRER I'm going to take along with me just incase I get a positive on my IC then I can test with the FRER...I wont have much time or opportunity to sneak out to grab any tests with everyone around.Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh I see - I didnt know we could choose between the 10 and 20- I just added to basket and guess I didnt notice.... I wonder if I can check what I ordered.
> 
> Ok problem solved I think lol I just checked and it says "uHCG-SPregnancy Test Strip - Ultra Sensitive " so is that the 10 do you think?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's the ultra-sensitive. but it also says that in the description of the test that you're choosing!Click to expand...

Hmmmm well on that note I am expecting AF but we will see I guess. I'll keep you posted and if she doesnt show Friday maybe I will test once more


----------



## barbikins

Good luck petzy!
I hope to O this week - soon. Like Thursday the latest. Please?! Hopefully not tomorrow because not only do we have my SD over but I'm also going out after dinner. FAK.
So I guess I will squeeze in a BD tonight as well....:)
Here is my test later on this morning. It's darker than this mornings. Ignore that I put 13 DPO....I'm not past ovulation. I'm so used to typing it lol. I'm on cycle day 13!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







CD13.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Good luck petzy!
> I hope to O this week - soon. Like Thursday the latest. Please?! Hopefully not tomorrow because not only do we have my SD over but I'm also going out after dinner. FAK.
> So I guess I will squeeze in a BD tonight as well....:)
> Here is my test later on this morning. It's darker than this mornings. Ignore that I put 13 DPO....I'm not past ovulation. I'm so used to typing it lol. I'm on cycle day 13!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yep it sure is getting close!:flower:


----------



## mommapowers32

Thank you!!! I took a few more lol and broke apart one digital just to make sure hahahttps://i48.tinypic.com/hs8arq.jpg

My appointment is scheduled for the 14 of september!! I am getting scan then too

BARB -- gettin darker Im loving it!! I would totally bd tonight =)


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> Thank you!!! I took a few more lol and broke apart one digital just to make sure hahahttps://i48.tinypic.com/hs8arq.jpg
> 
> My appointment is scheduled for the 14 of september!! I am getting scan then too
> 
> BARB -- gettin darker Im loving it!! I would totally bd tonight =)

You're totally preggers! YAHOO! Hey - i don't get how you can get an early scan.....it's standard wait until 10 or so weeks here.
i want a scan right away too!

I'm definitely pouncing tonight...tomorrow is a write off so I have no choice :)


----------



## mommapowers32

My dr does it at 7-8 weeks he did it with DS they do it to confirm pregnancy and medicade likes it too


----------



## nimbec

Wow congrats momma!!!! Yey!!!


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> My dr does it at 7-8 weeks he did it with DS they do it to confirm pregnancy and medicade likes it too

I think its different in the States...you have to pay for it, or your insurance does. Our system, we pay for it through our income taxes so they regulate how many ultrasounds you get. I think if I asked for an early ultrasound I might have to pay for it. Although, being that I will be high risk next time around, I might get it for free. I really do want to see an ultrasound to make sure it's all good. And I would get a blood test done & make sure my levels are good. I did neither last time...then again, I wasn't paranoid & didn't have a loss. So I just went with the flow & I had symptoms.

How did you tell your hubby last night?!

Here is my OPK using FMU...It wasn't concentrated so I'll take another test later this afternoon. I recon it MIGHT turn positive. if not today, tomorrow for sure.
 



Attached Files:







CD14.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommapowers32

He took it really well! We were both bit shocked lol but I made a cute video of pictures of us and DS from the beginning till now and added the HPT and DS holding hpt he loved it!! 

Barb - it will be bfp soon!!


----------



## barbikins

momma you really did 'er up! Nice one!
It would be cool to surprise my hubby...he's not a very shock-able person & not very excitable though lol. I think he'll be very nervous after what happened to us. He's going to worry for both of us & then some. So while I hope to see a smile on his face when we find out, I am thinking he'll be more worried. Also, if I find out this time, we'll be on our family vacation...so it'll be harder to plan anything fancy.


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> momma you really did 'er up! Nice one!
> It would be cool to surprise my hubby...he's not a very shock-able person & not very excitable though lol. I think he'll be very nervous after what happened to us. He's going to worry for both of us & then some. So while I hope to see a smile on his face when we find out, I am thinking he'll be more worried. Also, if I find out this time, we'll be on our family vacation...so it'll be harder to plan anything fancy.

Yeah with Ds I gave him a card with the test inside (in agas station parking lot) lol our work schedules were so crazy we didnt see each other for a week and I didnt want to tell him over the phone at that time we had only been together for about a year and a half. It paned out perfectly finding out on our anniversary.

I was on bed rest with DS for 16 weeks and we had a chemical in Feb 09. So he worries too He was scared to try again. But We really wanted another baby. 

Im praying and crossing everything for you!!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Momma! And I am wishing you a very healthy pregnancy this time around!
I picked up a Digi today so incase I get a positive on my IC tests....& I picked up a congrats card incase I get to congratulate my hubby!

OK let me know what you think of this test....cant decide if its positive or just almost.
 



Attached Files:







[email protected]
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nimbec

barbikins id say that was positive!!! YAY!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Nibec! Well, now that it's dried a bit I'm not convinced.
Look at the strip @ bottom...
 



Attached Files:







CD14 Progressive.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommapowers32

Thanks barb!! I think it could be the day honestly!!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Momma! I'll have to test one more time tonight...
And tomorrow - & the compare...as the test dried, its not as vibrant & dark.


----------



## nimbec

i think it maybe still pos hun i'd bd just incase lol!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Thanks Momma! And I am wishing you a very healthy pregnancy this time around!
> I picked up a Digi today so incase I get a positive on my IC tests....& I picked up a congrats card incase I get to congratulate my hubby!
> 
> OK let me know what you think of this test....cant decide if its positive or just almost.

Yay thats a positive!!! Looks like like mine did! Good work Barbi - now go "Hop on Pop" if you catch my drift LMAO


----------



## Petzy

mommapowers32 said:


> He took it really well! We were both bit shocked lol but I made a cute video of pictures of us and DS from the beginning till now and added the HPT and DS holding hpt he loved it!!
> 
> Barb - it will be bfp soon!!

Momma - that is great! So sweet and very exciting!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Thanks Momma! I'll have to test one more time tonight...
> And tomorrow - & the compare...as the test dried, its not as vibrant & dark.

Mine got a a bit lighter after it dried too but not much - I think you are still good to go but you can confirm it tomorrow

Regardless you are in prime time now so get goin!

As for Me, I am 13DPO and BFN this morning - I SUCK - I used my last stupid IC when I should have just waited haha...

Still just have really sore boobs! Im actually sore everywhere from a workout I did last night so I am a write off today LOL

AF is Due friday or saturday so Im suer I will see her bloody face soon! lmao


----------



## barbikins

LOL thanks ladies! 
I'm just not convinced...since it should be as dark if not darker than the control line. I think it can be even darker for a positive. Its like 95% or some thing?
I made sure to "hop on pop" this morning b/c we have my SD over tonight & then after dinner, I have plans to go out so I'm not sure if once I get home there'll be BD time...I should try!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> LOL thanks ladies!
> I'm just not convinced...since it should be as dark if not darker than the control line. I think it can be even darker for a positive. Its like 95% or some thing?
> I made sure to "hop on pop" this morning b/c we have my SD over tonight & then after dinner, I have plans to go out so I'm not sure if once I get home there'll be BD time...I should try!

HAH! We can use the acronym HOP as its works perfectly LOL

I think you should try and squeeze in a HOP if you can

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Momma! I'll have to test one more time tonight...
> And tomorrow - & the compare...as the test dried, its not as vibrant & dark.
> 
> Mine got a a bit lighter after it dried too but not much - I think you are still good to go but you can confirm it tomorrow
> 
> Regardless you are in prime time now so get goin!
> 
> As for Me, I am 13DPO and BFN this morning - I SUCK - I used my last stupid IC when I should have just waited haha...
> 
> Still just have really sore boobs! Im actually sore everywhere from a workout I did last night so I am a write off today LOL
> 
> AF is Due friday or saturday so Im suer I will see her bloody face soon! lmaoClick to expand...

Hah! I've used up my last tests too when I should have waited to the next morning - I'm dumb like that :)
You still have a few days left but I do hear you...I know my body really well & know when I'm "out"....but you still have a few more days to go! Goooood luck! 

I'm going to miss you ladies when I'm gone for two weeks...unfortunately, there is little to no cell phone service where I'm going. So there will be periods of time when I go into town or what not where I can check my emails & messages - I'll be sure to update you ladies what develops while I'm gone.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Momma! I'll have to test one more time tonight...
> And tomorrow - & the compare...as the test dried, its not as vibrant & dark.
> 
> Mine got a a bit lighter after it dried too but not much - I think you are still good to go but you can confirm it tomorrow
> 
> Regardless you are in prime time now so get goin!
> 
> As for Me, I am 13DPO and BFN this morning - I SUCK - I used my last stupid IC when I should have just waited haha...
> 
> Still just have really sore boobs! Im actually sore everywhere from a workout I did last night so I am a write off today LOL
> 
> AF is Due friday or saturday so Im suer I will see her bloody face soon! lmaoClick to expand...
> 
> Hah! I've used up my last tests too when I should have waited to the next morning - I'm dumb like that :)
> You still have a few days left but I do hear you...I know my body really well & know when I'm "out"....but you still have a few more days to go! Goooood luck!
> 
> I'm going to miss you ladies when I'm gone for two weeks...unfortunately, there is little to no cell phone service where I'm going. So there will be periods of time when I go into town or what not where I can check my emails & messages - I'll be sure to update you ladies what develops while I'm gone.Click to expand...

Ohhh Barbi where are you going??? Do tell!!


----------



## mommapowers32

Ladies dont count your self out - I did.. I even had cramps and brown spotting on Saturday my LP is only 14 days so the day AF was due I took a test just because I did not expect it to pop! =) GL!!!

Have fun Barb!!


----------



## Petzy

mommapowers32 said:


> Ladies dont count your self out - I did.. I even had cramps and brown spotting on Saturday my LP is only 14 days so the day AF was due I took a test just because I did not expect it to pop! =) GL!!!
> 
> Have fun Barb!!

Well OK I wont count out just yet then.... i usually get pink cm for a day or two at least before AF and I dont have any yet.... so we will see!

I will test on Sat if it doesnt show by Sat am I think... I have a party on Sat night and I dont want to be boozing all night if I am knocked up lol - however if its a BFN I will NOT be around sunday morning if you catch my drink LOL


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!

I am going up north - Northern Ontario - so, long, long drive!
I am leaving on Monday August 20th & Back some time September 1st/2nd?
Sunday is what would have been our little girl's 1st birthday...it's going to be a tough weekend. And then on the 24th is the anniversary of her death - again, tough day & we're surrounded with a LOT of people. We're heading up because of a milestone party for my hubby's parents. I wouldn't go other wise...this is really poor timing for us :( I just hope that it will also be some what distracting.


----------



## Petzy

Petzy said:


> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies dont count your self out - I did.. I even had cramps and brown spotting on Saturday my LP is only 14 days so the day AF was due I took a test just because I did not expect it to pop! =) GL!!!
> 
> Have fun Barb!!
> 
> Well OK I wont count out just yet then.... i usually get pink cm for a day or two at least before AF and I dont have any yet.... so we will see!
> 
> I will test on Sat if it doesnt show by Sat am I think... I have a party on Sat night and I dont want to be boozing all night if I am knocked up lol - however if its a BFN I will NOT be around sunday morning if you catch my drink LOLClick to expand...

Omg i meant to say catch my DRIFT not DRINK haha... Freudian slip!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I am going up north - Northern Ontario - so, long, long drive!
> I am leaving on Monday August 20th & Back some time September 1st/2nd?
> Sunday is what would have been our little girl's 1st birthday...it's going to be a tough weekend. And then on the 24th is the anniversary of her death - again, tough day & we're surrounded with a LOT of people. We're heading up because of a milestone party for my hubby's parents. I wouldn't go other wise...this is really poor timing for us :( I just hope that it will also be some what distracting.

Oh Barb I am sorry about the anniversaries you are going through - however I think the distraction may be helpful in a way.. being surrounded by a lot of people will keep you busy and maybe your spirits up a bit. I wont pretend to know what you are going through but I do hope its better than you anticipate


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I am going up north - Northern Ontario - so, long, long drive!
> I am leaving on Monday August 20th & Back some time September 1st/2nd?
> Sunday is what would have been our little girl's 1st birthday...it's going to be a tough weekend. And then on the 24th is the anniversary of her death - again, tough day & we're surrounded with a LOT of people. We're heading up because of a milestone party for my hubby's parents. I wouldn't go other wise...this is really poor timing for us :( I just hope that it will also be some what distracting.

And yes as a fellow Ontarian I know how far north our province does go haha... I am not on holidays again until last week of September when we head to Florida (whats up Momma! lol) and stop in lots of places on the way like usual.... counting the days!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Petzy! Both my hubby & I are very private people & need time to ourselves so the lot of people isnt that great. But could be distracting before/after....we have decided to take the day to ourselves while there & take off away from everyone else. 
I dont want to be around people...


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I am going up north - Northern Ontario - so, long, long drive!
> I am leaving on Monday August 20th & Back some time September 1st/2nd?
> Sunday is what would have been our little girl's 1st birthday...it's going to be a tough weekend. And then on the 24th is the anniversary of her death - again, tough day & we're surrounded with a LOT of people. We're heading up because of a milestone party for my hubby's parents. I wouldn't go other wise...this is really poor timing for us :( I just hope that it will also be some what distracting.
> 
> And yes as a fellow Ontarian I know how far north our province does go haha... I am not on holidays again until last week of September when we head to Florida (whats up Momma! lol) and stop in lots of places on the way like usual.... counting the days!Click to expand...

I'm going to Thunder Bay :)
Oh Florida....nice & warm...are you visiting people or just holiday? That's a long drive too! Just you & the hubby?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I am going up north - Northern Ontario - so, long, long drive!
> I am leaving on Monday August 20th & Back some time September 1st/2nd?
> Sunday is what would have been our little girl's 1st birthday...it's going to be a tough weekend. And then on the 24th is the anniversary of her death - again, tough day & we're surrounded with a LOT of people. We're heading up because of a milestone party for my hubby's parents. I wouldn't go other wise...this is really poor timing for us :( I just hope that it will also be some what distracting.
> 
> And yes as a fellow Ontarian I know how far north our province does go haha... I am not on holidays again until last week of September when we head to Florida (whats up Momma! lol) and stop in lots of places on the way like usual.... counting the days!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to Thunder Bay :)
> Oh Florida....nice & warm...are you visiting people or just holiday? That's a long drive too! Just you & the hubby?Click to expand...

Yes just me and the hubby... our family has a place in Florida so we go a few times a year and drive the car down for my inlaws or bring the car home. Its fun because we make a road trip out of it and spend several days on the road.... we go to different places every time... last fall we went to New Orleans, Nashville, etc... this time we are going further East to Boston, CapeCod, Atlantic City, it should be a blast! Then we end up in Florida for the thanksgiving long weekend (Canadian) and fly home.... 

Who knows how many more of these we have left! LOL


----------



## barbikins

That does sound really fun! Good for you guys!
Yeah I hear you about how many trips there are left for a while.
I'm trying to convince my hubby to go some where warm for our wedding anni in January! I gave him the 'this might be the last one' bit...hopefully he'll take the bait!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> That does sound really fun! Good for you guys!
> Yeah I hear you about how many trips there are left for a while.
> I'm trying to convince my hubby to go some where warm for our wedding anni in January! I gave him the 'this might be the last one' bit...hopefully he'll take the bait!

haha thats a good plan.... I told DH we should go away over Xmas for an all inclusive and he said Ummm are you nuts we will have just got back from Florida in Oct.... I said yep whats your point! LOL

:rofl:


----------



## mommapowers32

Hey !!! I love Florida :) and barb I'm sorry for ur loss :(


----------



## Petzy

Good Morning Ladies.

I am on CD28 today (14 DPOish)....i checked my period tracker for last month and my last cycle was actually 28 days and not my normal 29/30 so maybe I should test today haha.

I will wait it out another day I think...

Symptoms: Light cramping on and off....a bit more than the last few days... sore BB's still but not as sore as they have been and some occasional shooting pains on top of them and not on the sides. I have a feeling the witch is coming but I will keep you posted


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> Hey !!! I love Florida :) and barb I'm sorry for ur loss :(

Thanks Momma :)


----------



## barbikins

Petzy - aint nothing wrong with wanting another vacation! Who doesn't?! I really hope to convince my hubby to go away. We need it!!!!!!!!! OK we did go to Jamaica this year but what ever 

Petzy - good luck testing. I'm surprised you can wait out another day - I'd be BURSTING!
If I O'd yesterday/today...I will try not to test until next Saturday which will be 9/10dpo...I don't want to test on the 24th which is the anniversary because I don't want to associate finding out I'm pregnant with the DOD of my daughter...so I will probably test the day before & then the day after.....I want this to be our month & I'm playing it up as if it is...end of :)

What you ladies think about my temp chart????


----------



## nimbec

Hi guys had my scan today thought u may like to know the palava it was....grrr

The scan was eventaully a positive experience but the consultant was an absolute nightmare really uninterested and wanted to be in/out very quick. We didn't get off to the best start as he was trying to put probe in wrong hole LMAO!!!! Then we very quickly saw the sac and to me it looked empty cue heart sank so i said can you see anything - no answer complete silence in room i was convinced it was all over. Then i saw a glimse of something, he then spoke for the first time asking me to empty my bladder again and when i went back in he said oh much better a definate heart beat measuring at 6 weeks PHEW what a relief and you could see it flikering there - he didnt offer to put sound on and as he wasn't particually friendly i didn't ask!! He then walkewd out....i chased him to ask for a photo cue look of disgust on his face and a yes i suppose we can print u a copy GRRRRRRRRR such horrid experince but a FAB result healthy hb YAY!!

Hope u are all ok?!


----------



## mommapowers32

aww what a bad tec !! =( so glad BABY is doing well!!!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hi guys had my scan today thought u may like to know the palava it was....grrr
> 
> The scan was eventaully a positive experience but the consultant was an absolute nightmare really uninterested and wanted to be in/out very quick. We didn't get off to the best start as he was trying to put probe in wrong hole LMAO!!!! Then we very quickly saw the sac and to me it looked empty cue heart sank so i said can you see anything - no answer complete silence in room i was convinced it was all over. Then i saw a glimse of something, he then spoke for the first time asking me to empty my bladder again and when i went back in he said oh much better a definate heart beat measuring at 6 weeks PHEW what a relief and you could see it flikering there - he didnt offer to put sound on and as he wasn't particually friendly i didn't ask!! He then walkewd out....i chased him to ask for a photo cue look of disgust on his face and a yes i suppose we can print u a copy GRRRRRRRRR such horrid experince but a FAB result healthy hb YAY!!
> 
> Hope u are all ok?!

Nimbec what a jerk that guy was! Im so sorry it was a bad experience first but hey the good news is the healthy heart beat baby :) Yay !! Next time hopefully you wont have to see this grump!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy - aint nothing wrong with wanting another vacation! Who doesn't?! I really hope to convince my hubby to go away. We need it!!!!!!!!! OK we did go to Jamaica this year but what ever
> 
> Petzy - good luck testing. I'm surprised you can wait out another day - I'd be BURSTING!
> If I O'd yesterday/today...I will try not to test until next Saturday which will be 9/10dpo...I don't want to test on the 24th which is the anniversary because I don't want to associate finding out I'm pregnant with the DOD of my daughter...so I will probably test the day before & then the day after.....I want this to be our month & I'm playing it up as if it is...end of :)
> 
> What you ladies think about my temp chart????

Well the reason I am not bursting is because of all those BFNs - I guess I have decided I am out when I am not quite out yet LOL.... cant help it!!! :)

I think your plan for testing is good! testing the day before and after makes perfect sense :) FX this is your month!


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Hi guys had my scan today thought u may like to know the palava it was....grrr
> 
> The scan was eventaully a positive experience but the consultant was an absolute nightmare really uninterested and wanted to be in/out very quick. We didn't get off to the best start as he was trying to put probe in wrong hole LMAO!!!! Then we very quickly saw the sac and to me it looked empty cue heart sank so i said can you see anything - no answer complete silence in room i was convinced it was all over. Then i saw a glimse of something, he then spoke for the first time asking me to empty my bladder again and when i went back in he said oh much better a definate heart beat measuring at 6 weeks PHEW what a relief and you could see it flikering there - he didnt offer to put sound on and as he wasn't particually friendly i didn't ask!! He then walkewd out....i chased him to ask for a photo cue look of disgust on his face and a yes i suppose we can print u a copy GRRRRRRRRR such horrid experince but a FAB result healthy hb YAY!!
> 
> Hope u are all ok?!

He's evidently having a bad day but way to put a damper on an exciting point in your life! I'm very glad its all working out for you :) What a dick though!!!!
Yay for you! When is your EDD?


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Petzy! I do hear you though - I know when I'm 'out' but I still test because I"m ever so hopeful to prove myself wrong LOL
Anyway - I am trying to take it easy....


----------



## Petzy

I had to LMAO at a thread that just popped up on 2WW titled "Tan/pinkish CM"

LOL i love how colour coded it is all becoming... how crazy this TTC world is lol


----------



## barbikins

Very crazy. It's a world of TMI & then some!


----------



## nimbec

oooh yes who would have thought you would be describing your most private bodily parts on the internet on an open forum LMAO!!!


----------



## havestar

I'm currently at CD36, 7-9 days late and BFN every day since the end of July. Only once, in my entire life, have I had a late cycle - and that was only by 2 days. 

I've taken about 21 tests now. LOL Mostly cheapies, but 1.5 boxes of FRER as well.


----------



## Petzy

Oh and I have to share something with you guys thats hilarious.

So it is just before lunch and the colleague I share an office with looks at me and says OMG you are pregnant. I said what?!?! She said yep I know it 

LOL! what on earth... I told her she is nuts and freaking me out haha

She knows we are TTC kind of but we dont talk about it much and she has no idea where I am at with it....

watch AF show up in about 10 min LMAO i am cramping here so I think so! Boo!


----------



## Petzy

havestar said:


> I'm currently at CD36, 7-9 days late and BFN every day since the end of July. Only once, in my entire life, have I had a late cycle - and that was only by 2 days.
> 
> I've taken about 21 tests now. LOL Mostly cheapies, but 1.5 boxes of FRER as well.

Are the FRER coming up negative? you should get a blood test done!


----------



## barbikins

havestar said:


> I'm currently at CD36, 7-9 days late and BFN every day since the end of July. Only once, in my entire life, have I had a late cycle - and that was only by 2 days.
> 
> I've taken about 21 tests now. LOL Mostly cheapies, but 1.5 boxes of FRER as well.

Wow - you should go get blood work done to see if you're preggers.
That's very late! I know some times it can happen & not be pregnant but I dont think the odds are high. FX!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Oh and I have to share something with you guys thats hilarious.
> 
> So it is just before lunch and the colleague I share an office with looks at me and says OMG you are pregnant. I said what?!?! She said yep I know it
> 
> LOL! what on earth... I told her she is nuts and freaking me out haha
> 
> She knows we are TTC kind of but we dont talk about it much and she has no idea where I am at with it....
> 
> watch AF show up in about 10 min LMAO i am cramping here so I think so! Boo!

That is SUPER weird...why did she say that?!
You need to test. Just sayin' :)


----------



## havestar

Yeah, all of them are BFN!!! I called my doc to schedule an appointment already.. but since she moved practices, I have to wait for a callback to see if I can get blood work w/o doing a full on visit first. 

I woke up having an increase in creamy/lotiony CM this morning. It's been really dry the last 4/5 days and usually is up until AF for me. So I'm still crossing my fingers - but those BFN are pretty discouraging.


----------



## barbikins

I would be totally anxious wondering, wtf...so I get it!
I dont know where you live but here in CAD, we can just go to a walk-in clinic & get blood work requisition....also they do urine test but obviously nothing for you so far.
It's possible for some reason you're going to miss a period....stress, diet, exercise?


----------



## Petzy

I would like to announce how smart I am hahah.... AF showed 10 min later - I am psychic!

I guess that makes me on CD1 now ladies! Cycle #4 here I come LOL


----------



## havestar

Aw sorry she got you Petzy, but at least you get to start trying again!

Barbikins - I might look into that. I was stressed around our vacation time, but that was 3rd week in July. I'm only stressed about not getting AF now! LOL But I've been trying to do things to relax. I've been exercising and BD, trying to get her to show up! But nothing. I think I might have ovulated late, based on my CM records, but I can't be 100% sure. If so, she might not show up for a few more days.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy, that's the balls!!!! I'm sorry :( Sucks! I am really crossing my fingers for you for next cycle!

Havestar, is it normal to have late cycles? I've had some longer than usual ones but not off by as many days as you are. I'd get the blood work done.


----------



## havestar

No, this is really weird for me. I've only been 2 days late once, in all of my years. LOL Even after I got off of 5 years of Depo, it only took me 1 month to regulate. 

Yah, I think I'll do that. I have to admit - I'm a little scared - blood tests are more.. final!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy, that's the balls!!!! I'm sorry :( Sucks! I am really crossing my fingers for you for next cycle!
> 
> Havestar, is it normal to have late cycles? I've had some longer than usual ones but not off by as many days as you are. I'd get the blood work done.

Haha its ok.... I will use my OPKs again this month I think so I will start using those around CD 9 or 10 ish..... 

Hey at least I know I can enjoy myself at the party we are going to on Saturday.... :) There has to be an upside, right?


----------



## Petzy

Hey we are almst at 1000 posts! Come on we can do it!


----------



## Petzy

One more to go!


----------



## Petzy

Weeeeeeeeee LOL


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Petzy, that's the balls!!!! I'm sorry :( Sucks! I am really crossing my fingers for you for next cycle!
> 
> Havestar, is it normal to have late cycles? I've had some longer than usual ones but not off by as many days as you are. I'd get the blood work done.
> 
> Haha its ok.... I will use my OPKs again this month I think so I will start using those around CD 9 or 10 ish.....
> 
> Hey at least I know I can enjoy myself at the party we are going to on Saturday.... :) There has to be an upside, right?Click to expand...

Petzy - there is always an upside - usually for me is to drink :)
Wow - we've posted a LOT holy cow :)


----------



## barbikins

havestar said:


> No, this is really weird for me. I've only been 2 days late once, in all of my years. LOL Even after I got off of 5 years of Depo, it only took me 1 month to regulate.
> 
> Yah, I think I'll do that. I have to admit - I'm a little scared - blood tests are more.. final!

I understand but you know...you're either pregnant or not...avoiding a blood test isn't going to change the outcome.
You'll find out at some point. A blood test will at least give you the answer & if you've missed a period or some thing's up with your cycle, it can be addressed. OR if you're pregnant than you can be happy, happy, joy, joy!


----------



## barbikins

so here is my OPK tests...the middle-ish, the darkest I believe is the ticket. yesterday's test! The last two are today's - morning & afternoon. It never got any darker yesterday.
if my temps remain to climb, FF says my O is yesterday which would mean today is 1dpo! But I'm still going to BD tonight. My Cervix is still SHOW.
 



Attached Files:







progressive OPK.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> so here is my OPK tests...the middle-ish, the darkest I believe is the ticket. yesterday's test! The last two are today's - morning & afternoon. It never got any darker yesterday.
> if my temps remain to climb, FF says my O is yesterday which would mean today is 1dpo! But I'm still going to BD tonight. My Cervix is still SHOW.

I agree completely with you assessment barb!


----------



## nimbec

Oh no petzy damn witch grrrrr how about trying morning bd I've heard it works and I tried it last cycle and got my bfp... Enjoy your weekend make the most of drinking!!! Sorry I haven't read whole thread I've been away this eve I'll catch up properly with you tomorrow (((hugs))) to everyone!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Petzy!!!! Xo


----------



## havestar

ACK! They said my appointment wouldn't be for 3 weeks. That's insane.. I'll know for sure by then, right? LOL


----------



## mommapowers32

Barb - I totally agree!! yay for 1 dpo and bd for good measure!! ;) Everyone enjoys a good BD !


----------



## barbikins

Have star, does your doctors office know why you're going?! That's a very long wait. I can usually sneak in if I just need a blood requisition but I have to be specific & ask for an appointment ASAP. Then again, I can just go to any walk-in clinic & get it same day. 

Momma thanks for your input! How are you feeling btw?


----------



## havestar

Yah - but my doctor moved to a new practice, so technically I'm a new patient, and I have to wait for an appointment. I'm going to hold out till the 20th, b/c if I ovulated late, that would be when I'm due for AF. Then I'll check into whether or not the walk-in clinics can do those types of tests.

BFN again this morning! No sign of AF!


----------



## mommapowers32

Barb I'm feeling good tired sore bb and starving all the time same as pregnancy with ds except the little cramping and back pain (herniated disc )... I'm thinking about calling a different ob bc mine is waiting a long time 4 more weeks to confirm pregnancy ... Sigh I wanna make sure bean báibín is ok....


----------



## havestar

Ugh I found ONE place that would do a blood test for pregnancy.. according to their website.. but they just stopped doing them last month!!! GRRRRR!


----------



## butterflywolf

Well I'm back in the wait. 5 dpo today temps higher than usual, but that could be due to me having a cold -_- Hoping that I wont start being my typical heavy tester until mid next week. I'm also thinking if I'm not preggy this month I may head out to the doctors and see wtf. It's been 6 cycles now since the mc and nothing. Unless I am this month but I dunno. Last month I was so sure I'd be preggy and so far this cycle I don't think I am at all. *sighs* Well only time will tell *^^* Good luck all ladies and tons of :babydust: to all


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> Barb I'm feeling good tired sore bb and starving all the time same as pregnancy with ds except the little cramping and back pain (herniated disc )... I'm thinking about calling a different ob bc mine is waiting a long time 4 more weeks to confirm pregnancy ... Sigh I wanna make sure bean báibín is ok....[/QUOT
> 
> I hope you have a great pregnancy! You said you were on bed rest with your son? How come? I didn't confirm pregnancy last time, I had all the symptoms. My Doctor never requisitioned a blood test. I sat in her office trying not to puke & asking her for mercy....to which she gave me a prescription :)
> This time around, I do plan on getting blood work to confirm it & only because I feel like after all these months & false positive tests, I really just need to know everything is OK...& especially I'm going to be more nervous this time aroun.
> Hugs for you! xo:flower:


----------



## barbikins

butterflywolf said:


> Well I'm back in the wait. 5 dpo today temps higher than usual, but that could be due to me having a cold -_- Hoping that I wont start being my typical heavy tester until mid next week. I'm also thinking if I'm not preggy this month I may head out to the doctors and see wtf. It's been 6 cycles now since the mc and nothing. Unless I am this month but I dunno. Last month I was so sure I'd be preggy and so far this cycle I don't think I am at all. *sighs* Well only time will tell *^^* Good luck all ladies and tons of :babydust: to all

Welcome back! It's been a while since I've seen you kicking around :)
Good luck - I'm 2dpo & I am trying to not test at all until minimum 9/10dpo. I just don't see the point. However. I know me & I get antsy & do it anyway.:haha:
This is my 7th cycle...Like you, I said after the 6th cycle I'm getting help. I made an appointment at a fertility clinic & I'm really hoping we get to cancel it because I'm preggo! I thought I would be pregnant MONTHS ago....so, I know how you're feeling. I had a chemical pregnancy on our first month of trying - I would be nearly 7 months along right now if everything worked out. :(
Anywho - good luck :)


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> Welcome back! It's been a while since I've seen you kicking around :)
> Good luck - I'm 2dpo & I am trying to not test at all until minimum 9/10dpo. I just don't see the point. However. I know me & I get antsy & do it anyway.:haha:
> This is my 7th cycle...Like you, I said after the 6th cycle I'm getting help. I made an appointment at a fertility clinic & I'm really hoping we get to cancel it because I'm preggo! I thought I would be pregnant MONTHS ago....so, I know how you're feeling. I had a chemical pregnancy on our first month of trying - I would be nearly 7 months along right now if everything worked out. :(
> Anywho - good luck :)

Yes it has been awhile XD It's been about 4 weeks since I've been on here O_O. I didn't ovulate until day 23 of my cycle and then I was away from home (visiting my sister and her husband and kids). The little one Michael whom is 2 years old can't say Aunt Amy, so he says Aunt Mimi. XD So I now have a new nickname *^^* It was fun seeing them again too bad they live so far away though. 
I agree no point in testing real early but then again I've started to buy the e-net cheapies so I'm not too concerned about testing if the urge comes in. But I'm so busy right now that it isn't on my mind. Which is probably a good thing. And aww *hugs* I know how you feel on the pregnancy thing. I would have been enjoying my bundle of joy for a few weeks now if I didn't MC. But what can you do. Just keep trying XD And hopefully you will have to cancel it *^^* Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Oh no petzy damn witch grrrrr how about trying morning bd I've heard it works and I tried it last cycle and got my bfp... Enjoy your weekend make the most of drinking!!! Sorry I haven't read whole thread I've been away this eve I'll catch up properly with you tomorrow (((hugs))) to everyone!

Thanks doll

We actually morning BD more than we BD at any other time haha... we are frisky in the morning and sometimes tired at night! LOL


----------



## Petzy

Well girls I'm on CD2 today and the AF cramps are not feeling to great at the moment haha...

They only ever last a day so I am looking forward to a nice weekend. Last night I had two ibuprophen and a glass of wine and I felt like a million dollars so I will try that again after work haha

When I told DH that AF came he said that he was slightly relieved as he would be a little scared for it to happen so soon! LOL I said hun its going to be scary whether it happens NOW or in a year haha


----------



## barbikins

Ladies, I'm 4dpo! Yahoo!
Miss you guys while I'm on my road trip. 
I will give you guys updates when something happens. 
Good luck to all of you! xo


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> Ladies, I'm 4dpo! Yahoo!
> Miss you guys while I'm on my road trip.
> I will give you guys updates when something happens.
> Good luck to all of you! xo

And good luck to you! Enjoy your road trip! I'm still recovering from mine lol


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> Ladies, I'm 4dpo! Yahoo!
> Miss you guys while I'm on my road trip.
> I will give you guys updates when something happens.
> Good luck to all of you! xo

Have fun on ur trip


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies,

I see Barbi has left us for a vacation - how dare she! lol

Anywhoo so I am only on CD5 and not much going on.. not using the OPK's yet or anything. 

I will post when i start my OPKs so you can help me stalk for a positive lol!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

:witch:arrived today! Knew aug wasn't the month!!
Good luck this cycle hun
Xxx


----------



## mommapowers32

Aww Im sorry the :witch: got you XxFatMummaxX


----------



## barbikins

I'm heeeeere!!! Lol
Well just a quick update. 11 dpo & stark white bfn :(
Awww ladies I was so hopeful & I'm getting really bummed out. I ended up not bringing enough Ic's & bought some cheap no ne brand tests. Ran out. So all I have left is a CB digi so I can't test anymore until at least Wednesday but preferably Thursday. Unless I can sneak out to a drug store incognito. 
How are you ladies?!


----------



## mommapowers32

barbikins said:


> I'm heeeeere!!! Lol
> Well just a quick update. 11 dpo & stark white bfn :(
> Awww ladies I was so hopeful & I'm getting really bummed out. I ended up not bringing enough Ic's & bought some cheap no ne brand tests. Ran out. So all I have left is a CB digi so I can't test anymore until at least Wednesday but preferably Thursday. Unless I can sneak out to a drug store incognito.
> How are you ladies?!

Don't lose hope girl I test bfn at 10 dpo on the 10 miu ic and bfp on cb 25miu on 14 dpo I'm waiting on good news from u maam !!


----------



## barbikins

I don't think I'm going to have good news momma :(
I started getting cramps yesterday...sharp jabbing cramps & stark white bfn at 13dpo this morning. I have one test left...a digital. Not sure if I should bother. I'm pretty certain AF will be on her way.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I don't think I'm going to have good news momma :(
> I started getting cramps yesterday...sharp jabbing cramps & stark white bfn at 13dpo this morning. I have one test left...a digital. Not sure if I should bother. I'm pretty certain AF will be on her way.

Hi Ladies

Barbi I am sorry you are feeling AF on the way..... I would hold out on the digital until AF is due so you dont waste a good test - FX for you though as it aint over till its over.

I started my OPK a few days ago - yesterday was dark but not a positive yet - today was really weak I didnt wait long enough and it was too dilluted... i hope todays wasnt positive ....... yikes....

We havent bd'd since the weekend because DH has been working crazy hours and is just too stressed and tired it seems. Doesnt look like much action is happing on the fertile days this week but I will update you if that changes!

likely due to ov in the next 1-3 days i think.


----------



## Kathleen1994

11 DPO

AF due on friday for some reason i feel like i could get my bfp
but at same time my af is gonna arrive so i am gonna wait before
testing cause i'll be very dissapointed


----------



## mommapowers32

How long is everyone average lp


----------



## barbikins

I'm 14dpo & negative digi. AF due tomorrow or Friday. So well I'm out. 
My average LP is 15 days but some times it's 14.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I'm 14dpo & negative digi. AF due tomorrow or Friday. So well I'm out.
> My average LP is 15 days but some times it's 14.

Hi Barbi

Im sorry about the neg digi; we will see if AF shows her ugly face I suppose - you are still away arent you? FX she doesnt show but if she does I am here to see you onto the next cycle! :)

I dont know my avg LP - But i think it is 14-16 days


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies

I am CD14 today and I forgot my stupid test strip at home LOL - I think my positive OPK would have been today or maybe yesterday but I think today - I will test when I get home but thats probably too late.

We did BD last night and this morning so if I am within a day of ov I have done all I can do! LOL trying to take it easy this month and just enjoy it..... vacation at the end of Sept so its not a tragedy if I miss out this cycle - we will see I suppose!

I feel some bug coming on; i really hope I can avoid it so I am not sick over the long weekend


----------



## barbikins

Hi Petzy! I'm back in TO on Sunday night. Late. I was really hoping this was my cycle :(
Although my temp didn't dip bellow cover, it dipped. As you can see. And I've never gone bellow cover line. Anyway, I would drop on my face if I ended up pregnant anyway. I am so damn frustrated with this whole ttc. I'm starting to think some thing just ain't right. I will be onto cycle number 8 blahhhhh. But it's been an additional 3 ntnp so that's almost a whole year :( :( :(

Good luck Petzy hope you catch your eggy! xo
Will update when the red bitch shows up.


----------



## mommapowers32

:( I'm the positive patti in here .. anything is possible until the :witch: shows


----------



## barbikins

Momma AF got me :( onto cycle 8.


----------



## mommapowers32

Damn :( Im sorry


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls,

Barb - I am sorry you are onto cycle #8. If it makes you feel better I spoke to my doc on Friday when i went in for an appt and she said that one year is entirely normal for most people.... she said to me that there is a lot of truth in trying to detach from obsessive TTC because in her experience its when we stop obsessing our bodies are relaxed enough to let it happen... easy to say I know but I just thought I would post what she told me...

She told me that if we are not pg by Cycle 9 that she will do bloodwork for me and DH can get a sperm analysis - I thought that was good to know she does just make you wait too long.....

I finally remembered to take my OPK today (DUH) and it is CLOSE to positive - but i think that i am probably passed the +OPK because it should have come yest or the day before.... I will do better next month haha I hope


----------



## barbikins

Hi ladies. I'm still just spotting but AF will be due some time today. 
And I'm already past the point where my doc said to see a fertility specialist. I have an appointment scheduled for Nov. 5th and we are on the cancellation list. I've been perfectly timing everything. I thought the magic tea that gave me the runs for 2 weeks would have worked :( however I don't have the horrible cramps I got every month so I wonder if it did fix some of my plumbing & I'm trying to think positive that next month will work out. A part of me wants to stop temping & using OpKs b/c I'm sick of "trying" buy it's also a neat "project" to keep me occupied lol. We will see. 
Ok ladies I'm back to TO Sunday night so I'm signing off. 
Petzy good luck this cycle. 
Momma, how's the pregnancy?! How you feeling? Did you go for a scan yet?


----------



## mommapowers32

Hey love I hope u see thw dr soon and they can give some insight. I hope u get it bfp before then even more !! Things are good my ibs is acting up so badly and I'm nauseous a lot mostly at bed time. It's a good thing I hear although I didn't have it at all with ds. I have my scan on the 14 so two more weeks from today !!


----------



## Petzy

Barb I hope you get in sooner than November but it will be here before you know it...Maybe give yourself a month off of temping and OPK'ing just to try more naturally? But i hear you on keeping you occupied - it is definitely something that keeps one busy LOL

Momma - sorry to hear you are nauseaus at night but hey thats a good thing - means that eggie is growing! :) I hope you feel better soon.

Since I dont know really when I ov'd, I dont know what DPO I am but probably around 1-2 DPO in my opinion... I have lotiony CM so it must have passed already?? Anywhoo... I am away this weekend in TO with some friends and DH should be fun... i am avoiding the hot tub just in case lol - dont want to cook up those eggies LMAO

I will check back in Monday or Tuesday XO


----------



## mommapowers32

Have fun !!!! And thanks I know its a good thing ;) just means things are going well lol


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies -Happy Tuesday !

DH and I had an amazing long weekend in Toronto - was so much fun we were all over the place.... didnt get home until quite late last night so I am exhausted today....

I am somewhere between 4-6 DPO but I think around 6DPO. I dont really have any symptoms other than I am totally exhausted but I think that is from a busy weekend away and staying up a tad late every night....I had major major heartburn last night but I think it was from the shitty food i was eating all weekend!!

DH and I had some struggles last week about TTC..... he seems to still be flip flopping on whether or not he is ready.... i know he is just scared of the major change and there is a part of him that feels like it will not be worth the stress and sacrifice?? I told him that if he does NOT want to TTC then I certainly dont want him to try right now because thats really not doing me any favours and I dont want something he doesnt want (who does?!).... so that was a downer day but he still talks like we are TTC and was discussing mat leave etc with me the other day so I am just feeling very confused about this right now....

i am going to just relax and let it go the rest of the month but we may need to have another discussion after AF comes because I dont like the in-between feeling - it doesnt sit well with me.... he is either on board or he is not on board and if he wants to wait longer I will have to accept that. I am 29 so I its not a crisis by any means but it would be really dissapointing.....

Does anyone have anything like this they've been through?


----------



## mommapowers32

My husband told me we would try for a baby on our honeymoon... then when the time came he changed his mind... then he would give me a date and be like "no lets just wait" well God had other plans lol. I was NTNP (pull out this month) and charting to know my body for the last couple of month he would say yes we can then no we cant ... it kinda hurt my feeling bc I would be excited...


----------



## Petzy

Yeah.. I do NOT want to pressure DH or push for it. And I dont think its fair to go through PG/TTC when your husband is not on board... what fun is that?? Why would I want to do that.... I know a lot of women who dont care and just want the baby but I am really not like that. If he is not wanting it, I dont want it yet either then... as dissapointing at that may be. It doesnt seem like he is against it persay but he is definitely scared. I feel for him but I wish I could make him more comfortable about the idea....


----------



## mommapowers32

My husband was scared about something happening to the Va y I was on bedrest with our first son I started contracting at 20 weeks 5 mins apart... So he is scared about that I felt the same way on his terms its the same thing when a man want a baby and a woman doesn't u can't push it. I was just as shocked as he was when it happened but we are both thrilled :)


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> Hey love I hope u see thw dr soon and they can give some insight. I hope u get it bfp before then even more !! Things are good my ibs is acting up so badly and I'm nauseous a lot mostly at bed time. It's a good thing I hear although I didn't have it at all with ds. I have my scan on the 14 so two more weeks from today !!

I certainly hope I'll be cancelling my appointment too!
Sorry about the nausea - I had it bad with my pregnancy & was on Diclectin. I couldn't survive w/o it. Good luck :) I hope I'll be following right behind you this cycle.

I've decided ladies I'm going to stop charting & testing this month. Most I'll do is check my CM to get an idea of my fertile patch. I am so sick of trying. I'm kinda done. Out of steam...:nope:


----------



## mommapowers32

Yeah I threw up at 4am uh !! I hope u get it this cycle maybe with the less stress :)


----------



## barbikins

Petzy, you definitely want to sort it out if AF shows up.
I'm sorry he's pulling this on yah. I would be severely disappointed & sad if my husband decided we should stop trying. Then again, our situation is very different having lost a baby. Before I got pregnant, my husband didn't think he wanted more kids. And it was a struggle for a while during my pregnancy. But he said the experience we had with our little girl, he wants another one. And you know - you're never 100% ready. If you want it, you just gotta go with it. AND what if you're pregnant now?! I hope he understands you could be preggers now. I think by the sounds of it, he's just conflicted & nervous...but a talk is an absolute must. Good luck ! xo

PS where in TO were you? You were in my home town :)


----------



## barbikins

mommapowers32 said:


> Yeah I threw up at 4am uh !! I hope u get it this cycle maybe with the less stress :)

Ouch...well I never threw up in my pregnancy but I had horrible nausea that lasted all afternoon & the night was the worst. Gross.
I had to be on meds my whole pregnancy. I'd highly recommend it but I have drug coverage other wise it would have costed me $150/month for the drugs. But I would have paid for it.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy, you definitely want to sort it out if AF shows up.
> I'm sorry he's pulling this on yah. I would be severely disappointed & sad if my husband decided we should stop trying. Then again, our situation is very different having lost a baby. Before I got pregnant, my husband didn't think he wanted more kids. And it was a struggle for a while during my pregnancy. But he said the experience we had with our little girl, he wants another one. And you know - you're never 100% ready. If you want it, you just gotta go with it. AND what if you're pregnant now?! I hope he understands you could be preggers now. I think by the sounds of it, he's just conflicted & nervous...but a talk is an absolute must. Good luck ! xo
> 
> PS where in TO were you? You were in my home town :)

Well he didnt say anything about stopping trying.... he keeps talking about mat leave and where we will put a baby etc.. and when we talked about this the last time (several months ago) he said that as scared as having a kid makes him, he isnt willing to NOT have one because he thinks he would regret it.. so I have to think he is a typical man scared of the big change and all of that?? DOnt you think? AHHHH lol

And yes he does undertand I could be pg...... he doesnt ever withdrawl anymore and we talk about it enough that its an ongoing dialogue.

If he wanted to wait a bit longer I would agree to that because I am not forcing anything. But as of now it looks like we will keep going I think. 

As for Toronto - I stayed at the Marriot on Wellington and Blue Jay Way - right beside second city - for three days - it was awesome!!


----------



## Petzy

Ok so I am about 7DPO today I think..... I have no symptoms other than brutal heartburn last two nights and some light cramping. I have also ben significantly more tired than usual but I could be underslept... 

I have no IC's so I wont be testing unless my symptoms force me to LOL or AF doesnt show in one week on Sept 12th :)

I am on CD21


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> Hey love I hope u see thw dr soon and they can give some insight. I hope u get it bfp before then even more !! Things are good my ibs is acting up so badly and I'm nauseous a lot mostly at bed time. It's a good thing I hear although I didn't have it at all with ds. I have my scan on the 14 so two more weeks from today !!
> 
> I certainly hope I'll be cancelling my appointment too!
> Sorry about the nausea - I had it bad with my pregnancy & was on Diclectin. I couldn't survive w/o it. Good luck :) I hope I'll be following right behind you this cycle.
> 
> I've decided ladies I'm going to stop charting & testing this month. Most I'll do is check my CM to get an idea of my fertile patch. I am so sick of trying. I'm kinda done. Out of steam...:nope:Click to expand...

Barbi - dont lose hope by any means..... you DO need a break though I think..... take a break from temping and charting and testing.... and wait for AF and try to give your body some R and R! We hear again and again that this makes a difference for a lot of people...


----------



## mommapowers32

BTW Walmart has .88 cent test Idk of they have them there but I bought some with this pregnancy bc I thought my digital test was lying all three of them hahaha 

And I think that he is just nervous and wants to be sure the right choice is being made which is a man thing :)


----------



## Petzy

mommapowers32 said:


> BTW Walmart has .88 cent test Idk of they have them there but I bought some with this pregnancy bc I thought my digital test was lying all three of them hahaha
> 
> And I think that he is just nervous and wants to be sure the right choice is being made which is a man thing :)

Thanks Momma - I think so too..... I dont feel like we are rushing into this LOL we have been together for 14 years, married at 10 years... DH is 31 and I am 29....

Ok so I am about 8DPO today or so... no symptoms really at all. It is actually very bizarre that my boobs dont hurt at this point. Maybe THAT in itself is a symptom lol.... jk

Had some light cramping on both sides so far... that is really it! I am on CD 21 today due in 6 days


----------



## Petzy

Hmmm I am not sure if our walmart sells them that cheap - I dont think so.... but I did see them at the one in Michigan for that much or at least for 99 cents...

I am heading to Florida in three weeks so maybe I will pick some up.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> Hey love I hope u see thw dr soon and they can give some insight. I hope u get it bfp before then even more !! Things are good my ibs is acting up so badly and I'm nauseous a lot mostly at bed time. It's a good thing I hear although I didn't have it at all with ds. I have my scan on the 14 so two more weeks from today !!
> 
> I certainly hope I'll be cancelling my appointment too!
> Sorry about the nausea - I had it bad with my pregnancy & was on Diclectin. I couldn't survive w/o it. Good luck :) I hope I'll be following right behind you this cycle.
> 
> I've decided ladies I'm going to stop charting & testing this month. Most I'll do is check my CM to get an idea of my fertile patch. I am so sick of trying. I'm kinda done. Out of steam...:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Barbi - dont lose hope by any means..... you DO need a break though I think..... take a break from temping and charting and testing.... and wait for AF and try to give your body some R and R! We hear again and again that this makes a difference for a lot of people...Click to expand...

Thanks Petzy...I appreciate the words. I'm trying to keep
Positive but it's hard. I am however taking a break from testing & temping and just take it easy & let things happen as they will. 
I'm tired of expending the energy!
Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy, I see you're 8dpo 
And Dollaramma has tests for $1.25!


----------



## mommapowers32

Petzy said:


> Hmmm I am not sure if our walmart sells them that cheap - I dont think so.... but I did see them at the one in Michigan for that much or at least for 99 cents...
> 
> I am heading to Florida in three weeks so maybe I will pick some up.

They have this new section is has all kinds of vitamins etc for .88 cents just ask the pharmacist they will know im sure every walmart has them because a lot of people been talking about it =)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy, I see you're 8dpo
> And Dollaramma has tests for $1.25!

I am on CD26 today - so due in 2-3 days....

My BB's started to get sore yesterday so I am sure AF is on her lovely way as usual! :) lol

No other symptoms except lots of heartburn (likely diet related) and light cramping on and off (same old same old)

I am probably somewhere around 11-12 DPO today. I am just going to hold out for AF and if she doesnt show by Wed/Thurs I will go searching for those dollarama tests haha! - thanks for the tip!


----------



## nimbec

Good luck hun - don't forget pregnancy symptoms are the same as af symptoms! typical isnt it if only our belly button would turn purpil if we were pg would take a lot of stress away! LOL


----------



## barbikins

Petzy, hang in there! Have you tested at all this few days?!
I've been doing good - I have an idea around the time I'm going to O but I'm not temping or doing anything really...just having a grand old time. And i've been enjoying BD more so because I'm not focusing too much although it's really hard to ignore when you think you're going to O LOL!!!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Good luck hun - don't forget pregnancy symptoms are the same as af symptoms! typical isnt it if only our belly button would turn purpil if we were pg would take a lot of stress away! LOL

Haha that is well said.... I am not obsessing this month at all so I am in a good place.

How are you feeling Nimbec! Havent seen you in a little while :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy, hang in there! Have you tested at all this few days?!
> I've been doing good - I have an idea around the time I'm going to O but I'm not temping or doing anything really...just having a grand old time. And i've been enjoying BD more so because I'm not focusing too much although it's really hard to ignore when you think you're going to O LOL!!!

Hi Barb - No I have not been testing or anything. AHHHHHH

I am so glad you've been enjoying BD more - it goes a long way to take the "work" out of it - better for both partners! I absolutely never bring up when I am going to O or anything to DH - I want to BD all month long regardless and enjoy it - and not put any pressure on the BD'ing.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies and thankyou petzy I'm good the ms (all day) has been much better phew! 

I didn't want to be here all the time incase it upset you all with me being pg but I really do still want to know how your all getting on - I've been stalking lol 

I remember trying bit to think about 0 it was impossible lol I gave up in the end and went straight back to opk's charting etc before 0 was near so u have lots of respect for you!! 

((hugs)) to everyone !


----------



## barbikins

I am checking my cervix & checking my CM just to make sure it's my fertile phase just for good measure but no temping! It took up too much of my energies. That & symptom shit.


----------



## luckyyou

So first time posting here but I'm 6-7 dpo and couldn't help it. Tested twice today :blush: I threw the first out bc I thought I was seeing things but on this one too I swear I see a shadow idk tho...

If post a pic but idk how to since I'm on mY iphone


----------



## nimbec

Luckyyou welcome :) and fx for you although it is very very early - post a piccy GL x

Hows everyone today?


----------



## luckyyou

How do I post a pic off my phone?


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hi ladies and thankyou petzy I'm good the ms (all day) has been much better phew!
> 
> I didn't want to be here all the time incase it upset you all with me being pg but I really do still want to know how your all getting on - I've been stalking lol
> 
> I remember trying bit to think about 0 it was impossible lol I gave up in the end and went straight back to opk's charting etc before 0 was near so u have lots of respect for you!!
> 
> ((hugs)) to everyone !

oh my goodness - dont stay away on my account! Everyone here is supportive - it doesn't end when you get pg! I am soooooooooo happy for you! Keep visiting with us :)

Im glad your morning sickness is improving :)


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies

I am about 13 DPO today or so...... maybe 11-12 I am not totally sure..... AF is due tomorrow or Thursday as I am on CD27.

No symptoms at all really other than mildly sore BB's. I don't even feel like AF is almost here but she does that to me a LOT so it doesn't mean much..... I often get nothing and then she shows lol 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Luckyyou welcome :) and fx for you although it is very very early - post a piccy GL x
> 
> Hows everyone today?

Hey Nimbec I see you are Welsh - My grandmother was from Cardiff so I have some Welsh in me too! :)


----------



## nimbec

Hehe Petzy i'm a fake welshy I'm English really just lived here for 11 years! I went to uni in cardiff!! I have to admitt i sometimes have a welsh lilt in my accent now lol

where are you based? i'm originally from derbyshire


----------



## barbikins

Petzy, are you not testing this cycle?! 
I am gearing up for Ovulation...I recon if my cycle follows last month, I could Ovulate in 2 days...maybe 4. I can't help it, I will test w/ OPK tomorrow just to see if I'm O on CD 14 again...but I'm OK with that. I just want to stay well clear of temping.

Been BD every day so far!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hehe Petzy i'm a fake welshy I'm English really just lived here for 11 years! I went to uni in cardiff!! I have to admitt i sometimes have a welsh lilt in my accent now lol
> 
> where are you based? i'm originally from derbyshire

I am a proud Canadian haha - from near Toronto area.......


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy, are you not testing this cycle?!
> I am gearing up for Ovulation...I recon if my cycle follows last month, I could Ovulate in 2 days...maybe 4. I can't help it, I will test w/ OPK tomorrow just to see if I'm O on CD 14 again...but I'm OK with that. I just want to stay well clear of temping.
> 
> Been BD every day so far!

Nope I am not testing unless AF doesnt show by Thursday... I think... ahaha

Good for you - no temping! OPK at the most! :) tee hee


----------



## barbikins

Petzy, how do you do it?! AHHH!!! I am not sure I could have the willpower to.
I really want to but I am not sure I can!

and yay proud fellow Canadian!!! :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy, how do you do it?! AHHH!!! I am not sure I could have the willpower to.
> I really want to but I am not sure I can!
> 
> and yay proud fellow Canadian!!! :)

Honestly I think its because I have not been thinking about it a much this month; DH's comments early in the month set me off a little and it made me feel less excited for a little while... i feel fine now for the most part but I have been really busy and havent focused on it as much as I usually do lol.... but being nearly due for AF I am thinking about it more and starting to symptom spot lol..... cant help it at this point! :)

now you are making me want to check out dollarama at lunch lmao


----------



## mommapowers32

Good luck petzy !! That's will power !!

Barb are u leased stressed now with out temping


----------



## barbikins

Petzy, I'm sorry you know what - I dont think I should have said 'how are you doing it?!'...I got you thinking...lol. It's great that you can just relax & I wish I could do that too - however - I understand that your hubby put a damper on the whole thing. But I still wish & hope this is the month for you!!

Hey Momma - how are you doing?! Nice new picture!
I am defo less stressed this cycle...when I temped, it was the first thing I thought about & then I'd analyze my temperatures & put in all this info to FF all day long & I just don't have it in me this month. I was so disappointed last month that I just don't have it in me. I stopped symptom spotting too - that was pointless. I checked my CM today & its totally ready for conception & I have EWCM! So I think I'm O'ing in the next two days. I will do my OPK just to have a frame of reference to when I Ovulated but that is all. I do have some preggo tests for this cycle but I'm going to try my hardest not to test too crazy. Last month I spent a lot of money on tests & I am very regretful & put that much time/energy into it. :(
It's so draining...


----------



## nimbec

Ugh ladies I know how awful and trying it all becomes the last cycle I managed to not test till 9dpo but I'd still temp OPK it's just so hard totally admire you all!!!!! I got my bfp the cycle I was most relaxed about it all and bd the least! (((hugs))) to u all


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Nimby - words of wisdom :D


----------



## barbikins

So...If I do no tests & don't BD perhaps I will finally get knocked up. Right?! Right?! :D
I am so tired & bored of this whole making a baby process. Not interesting at all anymore. I'm ready to be knocked up & complaining about how tired I am & that my back hurts lol.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> So...If I do no tests & don't BD perhaps I will finally get knocked up. Right?! Right?! :D
> I am so tired & bored of this whole making a baby process. Not interesting at all anymore. I'm ready to be knocked up & complaining about how tired I am & that my back hurts lol.

lol good - give your self a couple of months off if you can stand it... you deserve a mental rest!!

I am actually kind of dreading the physical side effects of pregnancy - I mean not the emotional side of it - connecting with baby, etc of course but I am dreading weight gain and feeling shitty!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Well Petzy, I dont think I"m going to be very obsessed with this whole testing & temping anymore. I got a call today & my appointment for the fertility doc has been bumped up to October 9th! YAHO!! I still hope we'll be needing to cancel. 

Being pregnant isn't physically easy at all..dont get me wrong. But I really did miss it so much after. I just want another baby. And I hope that my pregnancy will be easy peasy & I wont feel sick the whole time again!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Well Petzy, I dont think I"m going to be very obsessed with this whole testing & temping anymore. I got a call today & my appointment for the fertility doc has been bumped up to October 9th! YAHO!! I still hope we'll be needing to cancel.
> 
> Being pregnant isn't physically easy at all..dont get me wrong. But I really did miss it so much after. I just want another baby. And I hope that my pregnancy will be easy peasy & I wont feel sick the whole time again!

Oh that is SO awesome your appointment got moved up! Less than a month away! I hope you cancel too hehe but so good you are getting in there soon!

I really hope I dont have MS and i dont get super fat AND I dont get stretchmarks - is this too much to ask?!??!


----------



## Petzy

And I didnt cave and go to dollarama

Im just gonna wait it out and test if im late. due tomorrow or thurs so if it does not show thursday i will test on Friday (with DH for the first time EVER if he is so inclined LOL) im not even mentioning AF to him unless he asks........ (i mean he will know when she hits but i wont mention when im expecting it haha)


----------



## barbikins

Well most of those symptoms are par for the course. I had bad MS (never barfed but nausea was horrible) & was on meds the whole pregnancy. Some time during the mid of my second trimester I started feeling better. I dread that part like nothing else but I am sorta hoping it'll be different & I wont feel sick AT ALL!!!!

Good plan on the testing. WE should all be this way but the internet made these cheap tests & they're very smart because they're making LOADS of money off us crazy testing woman! Anyway....are you feeling really ho-hum after your conversation with hubby? You guys still going to be trying yes?


----------



## Petzy

Ok so i just have to add this - I was just checking my cycle on mymonthlycycles.com and July and Aug were both 27 day cycles - and today i am on CD27 - so weird - june was 29 and i am usually 29ish..... but last two 27

so should i consider myself late tomorrow hahaha.....


----------



## barbikins

Good point! I don't know when to consider late. Wait until Thursday at least?
I know when I ovulate & my LP is 15 days so I know when I'm late for sure...& my cycle is some times 29 days, some times 31 days - been as long as 34 days but my LP is always the same. Some times give a day....14....but mostly 15.
Good luck :) xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Well most of those symptoms are par for the course. I had bad MS (never barfed but nausea was horrible) & was on meds the whole pregnancy. Some time during the mid of my second trimester I started feeling better. I dread that part like nothing else but I am sorta hoping it'll be different & I wont feel sick AT ALL!!!!
> 
> Good plan on the testing. WE should all be this way but the internet made these cheap tests & they're very smart because they're making LOADS of money off us crazy testing woman! Anyway....are you feeling really ho-hum after your conversation with hubby? You guys still going to be trying yes?

haha you are right about that one.... Big $$$ maker off the crazies!!

Ummm I am feeling kind of blah... i mean he continues to talk as if we are going to have one soon enough - he has mentioned a few times this week about renovating the basement for our master bedroom to go down there and make our room a kids room, etc.... he talks about mat leave.... so the signs point to yes but I know he is freaked out and scared and I just wish i had a hubby who was excited you know? But He is suchhhhh a softie and soooo good with his neice and nephew and very sensitive guy so I know he will be a fab Dad.... we have been together for 14 years - since i was 15! and we always have said "when we have a kid, this or that" so I think its just a matter of him being ready and he is 31 so its not like we raced into it....

we will just have to see. I told him I dont want to push him at all and if he wanted to wait a bit more that was ok - but he didnt jump on that at all so I just dont know ahhh - hes not "preventing" at all........


----------



## barbikins

Petzy.....Are you planning to test tomorrow?! :)

I totally understand your position & I'd feel the same as you. As long as you're both on the same page & OK with the results, there's nothing wrong with being nervous. It's a big step in ones life!


----------



## Petzy

Hey Barb

No I am not testing -I have pink CM so AF must be on her way....ah well at least I can drink on vacation coming up LOL....there is an upside!

Anticipating AF was overshadowed by a shitty medical appointment this morning. I went to a dermatologist to look at a mole I was worried about and she had a bad bedside manner and freaked me out and within 2 min I had needles freezing my boob (its on my chest lol) and the doc was carving it out of my chest - that was slightly unpleasant - apparantly i will have an ugly scar. She is sending it off for testing and if its something to worry about I will know in two weeks. I was feeling really rattled after and I spent the morning with DH before going into work so I could relax.....

Hopefully its nothing but we will see I guess


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hey Barb
> 
> No I am not testing -I have pink CM so AF must be on her way....ah well at least I can drink on vacation coming up LOL....there is an upside!
> 
> Anticipating AF was overshadowed by a shitty medical appointment this morning. I went to a dermatologist to look at a mole I was worried about and she had a bad bedside manner and freaked me out and within 2 min I had needles freezing my boob (its on my chest lol) and the doc was carving it out of my chest - that was slightly unpleasant - apparantly i will have an ugly scar. She is sending it off for testing and if its something to worry about I will know in two weeks. I was feeling really rattled after and I spent the morning with DH before going into work so I could relax.....
> 
> Hopefully its nothing but we will see I guess

Awww - I'm sorry you're getting your period :( Damn! What cycle are you going to be starting on now? Where are you vacationing?! yes, the drinking is always the upside lol

Uhhh I have a mole removal on my boob too! One on each & yeah there will be a scar but it isn't that bad ;) Fun times though huh? One word of advise...be careful after stitches come out cuz it can tear open.....I found out the hard way with some man handling lol!!!!!!
Good luck, I"m sure it's nothing!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hey Barb
> 
> No I am not testing -I have pink CM so AF must be on her way....ah well at least I can drink on vacation coming up LOL....there is an upside!
> 
> Anticipating AF was overshadowed by a shitty medical appointment this morning. I went to a dermatologist to look at a mole I was worried about and she had a bad bedside manner and freaked me out and within 2 min I had needles freezing my boob (its on my chest lol) and the doc was carving it out of my chest - that was slightly unpleasant - apparantly i will have an ugly scar. She is sending it off for testing and if its something to worry about I will know in two weeks. I was feeling really rattled after and I spent the morning with DH before going into work so I could relax.....
> 
> Hopefully its nothing but we will see I guess
> 
> Awww - I'm sorry you're getting your period :( Damn! What cycle are you going to be starting on now? Where are you vacationing?! yes, the drinking is always the upside lol
> 
> Uhhh I have a mole removal on my boob too! One on each & yeah there will be a scar but it isn't that bad ;) Fun times though huh? One word of advise...be careful after stitches come out cuz it can tear open.....I found out the hard way with some man handling lol!!!!!!
> Good luck, I"m sure it's nothing!Click to expand...

LOL @ Manhandling.... I dont have sitches she codorized the wound (burned it) so its under a special bandaid that i have to wear for 4 weeks! AHHHHH I got a prescription for something to clean it with too.....

Yep yep hopefully it is nothing! 

Yes I am sorry I am getting it too :S I told DH I was sad this morning lol.... he laughed and said "awww a couple more months is ok " LOL what a man.....

I think I told you before but we are driving the car down to my in-laws place in Florida and making a road trip out of it on the way (we do this 2x a year)... we are going to Boston, Cape Cod, Atlantic City this time... should be a blast and I will make the most out of my empty womb LOL.

Ummm we will be starting cycle #5 - yep 5 ! Of course I am still thinking well it aint over till its over but pink CM is usually it for me lol I will definitely confirm when she arrives for sure! haha


----------



## Petzy

Well AF has rolled into town! CD#1 here I am! haha! 

Oh well....... I shall enjoy this upcoming holday to the fullest! LOL

How is everyone else??


----------



## barbikins

Well Petzy, I'm on cycle #8 if that makes you feel better?! :) LOL!!! I'm hoping this is our month....at last?! What will I obsess about once I'm pregnant? I won't have any sticks to pee on :( :( But I guess I still could, huh? LOL LAME!

Anyway - I'm sorry AF showed her ugly face....boo hiss....& yes Now I remember your plans heading south - sounds fantastic - so much fun! When are you leaving?
I'm heading in your direction this weekend - going to NOTL for a night...looking forward to it! Maybe this trip will relax you & not have you focused too much on TTC & it will happen?!

I'm gearing up to O...got EWCM today for sure & my OPK is near positive!
 



Attached Files:







CD14.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommapowers32

Sorry af came :( boooooo have fun on ur trip 

Barb that opk looks great get to bding girly


----------



## barbikins

That's my plan tonight & tomorrow night & Saturday night, momma! My hubby wont complain I am sure ;)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Well Petzy, I'm on cycle #8 if that makes you feel better?! :) LOL!!! I'm hoping this is our month....at last?! What will I obsess about once I'm pregnant? I won't have any sticks to pee on :( :( But I guess I still could, huh? LOL LAME!
> 
> Anyway - I'm sorry AF showed her ugly face....boo hiss....& yes Now I remember your plans heading south - sounds fantastic - so much fun! When are you leaving?
> I'm heading in your direction this weekend - going to NOTL for a night...looking forward to it! Maybe this trip will relax you & not have you focused too much on TTC & it will happen?!
> 
> I'm gearing up to O...got EWCM today for sure & my OPK is near positive!

Ohhh Barb you sure are almost there! Weeeee lol - perfect timing for a night away - I love NOTL - we spent a Sunday there recently and it was so nice. I go once a year for a play as my "cultural" boost LOL...... FX for you hun - and have a great time!

We dont leave for two weeks so you are still stuck with me likely until I O actually. I will use the OPK this cycle and I will prob start on CD6 to monitor the progression early for the first time.....

[email protected] POAS when pg... that is a new one! Perhaps you will simply obsess over the sex of the baby or something...


----------



## barbikins

I dont mind being stuck with you at all!
We got back from NOTL this afternoon - we had such a nice time. Stayed at Pillar & Post...had a fantastic pub lunch & an even better dinner - Stone Grille on Mary street - AMAZING FOOD. You really must go there! Did some shopping, bought lots of chocolate @ that chocolate store!

We got in a lot of Bd'ing this week - wow. And today - I am 1dpo!
Help me maintain my sanity this cycle please :)


----------



## mommapowers32

Glad u had a wonderful vacation !!!! Yay for 1 dpo


----------



## barbikins

Momma, when do you go for your scan?

This week already feels like forever. I'm going to start testing next Monday (9dpo)...I figure that's reasonable!
When did you get your positive line again?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I dont mind being stuck with you at all!
> We got back from NOTL this afternoon - we had such a nice time. Stayed at Pillar & Post...had a fantastic pub lunch & an even better dinner - Stone Grille on Mary street - AMAZING FOOD. You really must go there! Did some shopping, bought lots of chocolate @ that chocolate store!
> 
> We got in a lot of Bd'ing this week - wow. And today - I am 1dpo!
> Help me maintain my sanity this cycle please :)

Barbi! I am sooo glad to hear what a fab time you had - what pub did you go to?? DH and I went to the Angel Inn there 2 weeks ago - it is an awesome pub... and yes I loveeeee the chocolate store there too but we opted for ice cream haha.... Pillar and Post is so great - I have sent my parents there a couple of times and they love it! too funny.....

And lots of BD'ing eh? Good for you guys! Tee hee... and here you are 1DPO!

I am on CD5.... I started OPK today - extra early and it was WHITE as a sheet LOL I guess it it TOOO early to start that?? whoops...... I also had diluted pee bigtime so what can you do.... lol

Counting down the days till holidays... 11 days haha but I should be ov'ing before we go - but i plan to give DH plenty of good vacation sex LOL.....

how is everyone else???

So glad I have you ladies to chat with :)


----------



## barbikins

Hey Petzy!
We went to The Irish Harp - the stew (both) were FANTASTIC!
And you must go to Stone Road Grille next time you go - it's amazing food!
I have heard of Angel Inn, will have to visit it some time.

Today I"m 2dpo :o) And antsy to test. Boring week...always waiting for some thing to happen...be it for AF to show or not, to waiting to O & then waiting to finally be in the 2ww :(
Good luck this cycle - and yes CD5 is very early! :)

OH nice so you'll be well distracted during your trip to be worried about peeing on sticks ;) Are you going to be testing??

Glad to have you to chat with too! And the rest of you ladies! IT helps this process :)


----------



## mommapowers32

I got my bfp at 10 dpo with bs and at 14 dpo with this baby and I had my scan!! I made a pregnancy journal if you would like to read it.. I posted pictures there =) 

Im excited for the testing for you guys cannot wait till you get your bfp!!


----------



## nimbec

Good luck all!!!! Keeping fx for you!!


----------



## Petzy

mommapowers32 said:


> I got my bfp at 10 dpo with bs and at 14 dpo with this baby and I had my scan!! I made a pregnancy journal if you would like to read it.. I posted pictures there =)
> 
> Im excited for the testing for you guys cannot wait till you get your bfp!!

Ohhhh look who had a scan! I love the pic update :D I will check out your journal for sure :) So exciting


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:



> Hey Petzy!
> We went to The Irish Harp - the stew (both) were FANTASTIC!
> And you must go to Stone Road Grille next time you go - it's amazing food!
> I have heard of Angel Inn, will have to visit it some time.
> 
> Today I"m 2dpo :o) And antsy to test. Boring week...always waiting for some thing to happen...be it for AF to show or not, to waiting to O & then waiting to finally be in the 2ww :(
> Good luck this cycle - and yes CD5 is very early! :)
> 
> OH nice so you'll be well distracted during your trip to be worried about peeing on sticks ;) Are you going to be testing??
> 
> Glad to have you to chat with too! And the rest of you ladies! IT helps this process :)

Ohh thanks for the restaurant tip I have to remember that for next time.....

Yes I will be well distracted.... No i will not be testing.. I am not due for AF until a couple of days after we are home (we get home Sunday Oct 7th and I am not due until the Thursday) so I will test after I get home or wait for AF like I did this month.... we will see.... I have no IC's and after this month I dont think I will have any OPK either! Boooo!!! lol.....

Do you work Barbi? That keeps me pretty distracted during the week luckily....


----------



## barbikins

Nice scan! Congrats! I'll check out your journal for sure. I hope to be able to be right behind you this month. CROSSING MY FINGERS!!!!!

Good for you Petzy for waiting & not testing. I need a page from your book. But I"m too obsessed at this point ;) LOL
Oh yes I work...full time...I'm a bookkeeper for several companies :)


----------



## barbikins

Nimbec, glad to hear things are going well!
When is your EDD?

And Momma - when is your EDD?

xo


----------



## mommapowers32

Thanks ladies I hope ur both getting bfp ASAP :)


----------



## nimbec

Thanks barb! My EDD is 7th of April but I have scan Monday so will have official one then :) hope your ok!


----------



## barbikins

Great, hope it goes well!
I'm doing OK...4dpo...boring! :)
I will try to hold out until 9dpo to test.


----------



## mommapowers32

Hey barb my due date is April 23 they gave me.that on my scan last Friday. I was one day off ;)


----------



## Petzy

HI Ladies

I am on CD8..... likely not due to ov for about 6 days or so...

I have started my OPKs and understandably they are fairly light still! i dont expect to get a positive until Wednesday ish but we will see I guess.... Glad the workweek is coming to a close I am looking forward to the weekend.....

How is everyone today?


----------



## Petzy

Oh as a side note I spent an hour gabbing with my dentail hygeneist yesterday (she is same age as me) and her and her DH failed to use protected ONE day and now she is 5 months along unexpectedly but they are happy LOL

It had to laugh at myself as it really does seem so easy for some people eh? It is just the luck of the draw sometimes... random but if I can laugh about it I guess thats a good thing. I am really happy for her anyways.


----------



## nimbec

Petzy I'm pleased you could laugh I know how much it hurt me when I was ttc keep positive!!!! X


----------



## happymum555

Hi ladies and congrats to all those who have got their bfp! Could I ask what your symptoms were? AF is due tomorrow and so far for the past 2 weeks (but more over the last week) I've had sore bb's with sharp shooting pains and sensitive nipples like I'm getting cold all the time! A slight nausea feeling now and then and a heavy feeling in lower abdomen and af type cramps in lower abdomen and lower back and also stretchy / pulling type pains. Been testing all week and bfn :(


----------



## barbikins

Hi ladies! I'm 5/6dpo & got globs of creamy CM slightly tinged brown!!!
Could it be IB?! This is new....


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Oh as a side note I spent an hour gabbing with my dentail hygeneist yesterday (she is same age as me) and her and her DH failed to use protected ONE day and now she is 5 months along unexpectedly but they are happy LOL
> 
> It had to laugh at myself as it really does seem so easy for some people eh? It is just the luck of the draw sometimes... random but if I can laugh about it I guess thats a good thing. I am really happy for her anyways.

Petzy, I hate those people :) :) :) LOL
It seems so much more likely when you're not trying eh?


----------



## mommapowers32

I had no symptoms with ds but this pregnancy sore bb cramping brown spotting and throwing up / nauseousness. All from 11-14 dpo for bfp and I still have everything but spotting


----------



## barbikins

thanks momma! you had these symptoms that early huh? wow!
i didnt have symptoms until about 6weeks preggo last time. 

when you had spotting, was it tiny amounts? This was literately like globs of CM & I could see it streaked with light brown...it wasn't anything major. I dont know how if I just saw what I wanted to? :(


----------



## mommapowers32

The brown spotting was when I went pee but ive had a ton of of creamy cm


----------



## mommapowers32

... Also yeah o had the symptoms early I thought they were from the cruise and af was coming.


----------



## nimbec

My symptoms where just like af coming plus lots of creamy ish cm but I got that b4 af anyway. Then at about 6 weeks the nausea began omg yuk!!!! Untill now and it's just easing phew!!! 

Hope everyone is ok? Any news? 

I have my NT scan Monday so excited to see my bean


----------



## barbikins

Hi ladies. Thanks for your messages. 7 dpo & Bfn!
I've been feeling a lot of symptoms this month. Makes me wonder.
I'll keep posted on tomorrow's test :)


----------



## Photogmommy

Glad im not the only everyday tester! Good luck!!



barbikins said:


> Hi ladies. Thanks for your messages. 7 dpo & Bfn!
> I've been feeling a lot of symptoms this month. Makes me wonder.
> I'll keep posted on tomorrow's test :)


----------



## nimbec

Ladies I was a serial poas ahollic!!!!!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## Labellavita81

I got those internet ultra sensitive tests last week - I have been using them since 7dpo all BFN - this morning as well GIANT BFN (10 dpo)
I thought for sure something was going on because I had felt cramping, back ache and had a little pink cm.... but nope!
Think I am out of the running for this month!


----------



## barbikins

I tested bfn today @ 8dpo :(
I know it's still early but I'm getting frustrated.


----------



## barbikins

here's my test just for kicks 
 



Attached Files:







8dpo.jpg
File size: 3.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nimbec

Still early hun! Although I was like you tested everyday from about 6dpo just incase ;) best of luck xxx


----------



## barbikins

Nimbec, thanks! I know it's still early.
I see that it seems 10/11dpo is the most common time for a first bfp.
When did you get yours again?


----------



## jh718

Hi! Iam totally new to any group.....I have been feeling lonely in the ttc process so I am excited to join the convo! My husband and I have been trying for 4 months....chemical pregnancy the first month then nothing since. Confirmed ovulation this month and gave a really good effort so excited about possible outcomes this time around. POAS this morning and bfn:( best wishes to all of you I will be following!!


----------



## Photogmommy

What is a chemical pregnancy?



jh718 said:


> Hi! Iam totally new to any group.....I have been feeling lonely in the ttc process so I am excited to join the convo! My husband and I have been trying for 4 months....chemical pregnancy the first month then nothing since. Confirmed ovulation this month and gave a really good effort so excited about possible outcomes this time around. POAS this morning and bfn:( best wishes to all of you I will be following!!


----------



## barbikins

Hi JH welcome! I had a chemical our first month too. 
I'm in my 8th cycle & in the TWW. One week down, another to go.


----------



## nimbec

Hi jh welcome!!! I had a chemical first month on clomid :( it took me a year to conceive this bean so please don't give up!!! 

Barbikins I got my first pos 11/13dpo not quite sure as ff changed its mind on when I o'd personally I think it was 13dpo


----------



## barbikins

Thanks!! I hope I get mine soon. 
I'm running outta steam.


----------



## jh718

Thanks for the replies...babikins let us know how it goes! I am only 6do but had such major implantation cramping two days ago (what I hope was that). I can't help but obsess during the tww even though I say I wont. It's just so nice to know I'm not alone :) I don't know how many days after suspected implantation I might bw able to use a FRER....but I tried anyway.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!
So 9dpo today - fmu BFFN!!!!!!!!!!!!
jh - I thought perhaps I had some implantation spotting myself but who knows.
I'm starting to feel like I may get AF...I dont feel positive anymore ;(

Here's my test from this morning:
 



Attached Files:







9dpo.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## butterflywolf

@barbikins: still early though for you. And if you think you might have had ib then don't lose hope. I'm stalking you right now hoping you will get your bfp this cycle.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies!
> So 9dpo today - fmu BFFN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> jh - I thought perhaps I had some implantation spotting myself but who knows.
> I'm starting to feel like I may get AF...I dont feel positive anymore ;(
> 
> Here's my test from this morning:

Hi Barbiiiiiiiiiiii!

Happy Monday ladies! (wah wah)

Barbi did you get any spotting you mentioned above? And my goodness why are you wasting FRER's on 9DPO! lol... you are still so early doll! Use your IC's until 11/12 dpo I would say?? :) No giving up allowed :) And you have your appointment coming up so soon! FX for you Barb...... bigtime!!!

I myself am gearing up to OV I think... my period tracker has me ovulating on Friday but I think it will be closer to Wed/Thurs... I will use OPK after lunch today and see where its at - they were light all weekend but highly dilluted I think... I hope!!

Leaving for vacay on Friday too so it would be nice to leave knowing I OV'd and that we had lots of coverage!


----------



## nimbec

Barbs I agree with petzy it's still early use your cheapies! I was still getting negatives at this point please don't looooose hope!!!!! ((((hugs)))) 

Petzy hope o hurries up for you! 

Ladies on 2ww hope time flies by for you!! 

I had my 12wk scan today thought you may like to know all was perfect in so happy now I just want you lot to hurry up and join me!!!! Please :)


----------



## barbikins

Ahhh! I do it cuz I'm an addict! LOL
I don't have any IC's...they're coming tomorrow. So I bought a test for this morning :(
I know it's still early. Physically however, I'm feeling 'out'. I feel sorta heavish in my uterine area...

Yeah I think I may have had v.light spotting at 5dpo...it was just a streak in my CM but I also had SO much Creamy CM...that was the only day it happened. So, we'll see right? :)

I promise, won't use up any more FRER's!!!! :D I just cant help testing if it's there. LOL!

Petzy - good luck!!! I hope it works for you - lots of BD!!!!
I hear ya about Monday's - yuck! Let us know when you get a positive OPK!

Nimbec, I"m so happy things are going so well - wow you're already 12 weeks? Crazy! Thanks for sticking with us here :)
I want to join you!!!!

xo


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Barbs I agree with petzy it's still early use your cheapies! I was still getting negatives at this point please don't looooose hope!!!!! ((((hugs))))
> 
> Petzy hope o hurries up for you!
> 
> Ladies on 2ww hope time flies by for you!!
> 
> I had my 12wk scan today thought you may like to know all was perfect in so happy now I just want you lot to hurry up and join me!!!! Please :)

Wow 12 weeks already! I think you can change your status from Tiny Bit Pregnant now haha! thats great so happy it went well :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Ahhh! I do it cuz I'm an addict! LOL
> I don't have any IC's...they're coming tomorrow. So I bought a test for this morning :(
> I know it's still early. Physically however, I'm feeling 'out'. I feel sorta heavish in my uterine area...
> 
> Yeah I think I may have had v.light spotting at 5dpo...it was just a streak in my CM but I also had SO much Creamy CM...that was the only day it happened. So, we'll see right? :)
> 
> I promise, won't use up any more FRER's!!!! :D I just cant help testing if it's there. LOL!
> 
> Petzy - good luck!!! I hope it works for you - lots of BD!!!!
> I hear ya about Monday's - yuck! Let us know when you get a positive OPK!
> 
> Nimbec, I"m so happy things are going so well - wow you're already 12 weeks? Crazy! Thanks for sticking with us here :)
> I want to join you!!!!
> 
> xo

Hehe! Yep you save it for those IC's girl! I would only use FRER around the time AF is due.... they are too pricey!!

Well I couldnt hold it anymore and used my OPK just now at 12:45 - does that ever happen to you ladies?? I try so hard to hold it but sometimes I just cant.... I was also trying not to drink a lot of tea because I was afraid it would dillute my urine. Anyways so its definitely darker than recent days today.... I suspect I should have a positive on Wednesday or so but I will let you know :) 

Question for any of you OPK users - do you ever test twice in a day? I read about surges at diff times of day... should I be testing again in the later afternoon or 5pm or something?? or am I find to just test around 1-2pm as I have been....


----------



## mommapowers32

Barb ur still really early maybe I have line eye but j think I see something Idk !!! Gl !!! I didn't get my bfp till 14 dpo my bff didn't get hers til af was a week late u never know ;) 

nimbec 12 weeks already that awesome did I have yhem guess the gender ?? I did with ds and theu guessed boy at 12 & 14 weeks and at 16 it was confirmed.


----------



## barbikins

Momma - I think you have line eye :)
I tweaked it just so the colour would pop so maybe you just seeing a shadow line...

Petzy - your OPK Question...100% you should be testing twice a day. I do. Once in the morning around 11am & then again around 4/5pm....you CAN absolutely miss your surge if you do it once a day. And you should do it same time every day.
THIS cycle, I tested 3x's b/c my test was ALMOST positive & I dunno, something made me do it & I got a positive that night around 8pm...next day, negative. So I would have missed it if I didn't do it that 3rd time.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Momma - I think you have line eye :)
> I tweaked it just so the colour would pop so maybe you just seeing a shadow line...
> 
> Petzy - your OPK Question...100% you should be testing twice a day. I do. Once in the morning around 11am & then again around 4/5pm....you CAN absolutely miss your surge if you do it once a day. And you should do it same time every day.
> THIS cycle, I tested 3x's b/c my test was ALMOST positive & I dunno, something made me do it & I got a positive that night around 8pm...next day, negative. So I would have missed it if I didn't do it that 3rd time.
> Hope this helps!

Shit really??? I just peed ahhhhhh LOL.... I will hold it from 2-5 I guess and test again around then??


----------



## nimbec

Thanks ladies I know it seems like its flown but in reality time felt like it was stood still lol I darnt change from a tiny bit preggers incase I jinx things lol mad I know!! They wouldn't guess gender grrrr just have to wait I guess. 

As for opk's def test twice!! I found clear blue digis brilliant for confirming a pos OPK cheapies untill very dark then digi for few days plus u can use fmu with them so suited my routine! 

Keep your chin up ladies!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy, it doesnt have to be at 4/5pm - thats just when I do it.
I've read the ideal time is between 10am & latest, 8pm. So just do it when you get home ;)


----------



## barbikins

I've been feeling this dull achy cramps all day :(
I hope this isnt a sign that AF is on her bloody way! :(


----------



## nimbec

Not necessarily as the bfp symptoms are exactly like af ones grrrrr if only our belly button turned pupil when we got pregnant hehe far easier!! Or actually pink for girl blue for boy lol sorry having a mad moment!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I've been feeling this dull achy cramps all day :(
> I hope this isnt a sign that AF is on her bloody way! :(

When is AF due? Do. You normally cramp this early?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy, it doesnt have to be at 4/5pm - thats just when I do it.
> I've read the ideal time is between 10am & latest, 8pm. So just do it when you get home ;)

Well I'm stupid I took another one at 5 pm just before I left work and I forgot to check it ahahaha. So that was a bust! I expect a darker OPK tomorrow. I will post a pic when I think it's positive so you ladies can confirm for me lol


----------



## Farmwife1

I will be 6 dpo in the morning an have been poas since 3dpo!! I used a frer and dollar store test yes 2 today and they both had very faint half not across the entire stick pink lines after the 10 min. Any ideas? My duh says he saw the line from the frer test but I'm no sure if they are evaporation lines or not. What do the other poas addicts think? They are pink and faint def no gray or white. Can you get 2 evap lines from 2 different brands in the same day? I saw the lines about 2 hrs after taking them. My period is 6 days away.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy my period is Due In around 5 days. 
I have gotten cramps a week prior but it subsided & I think gone now.
It was very dull & a bit twingy. Usually not a great sign. But I'm trying to keep hope alive!
I tested today (10dpo) w a 25ml test & bfn. I've got my iC on their way to arrive today so I can test w a 10ml & see what comes of it. 
I keep dreading another month will pass & nothing will happen. 9 months in & fertility clinic appointments. I don't want it to get there :(
While we've been actively trying for 8 months w were ntnp since last October. So practically a year.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Petzy, it doesnt have to be at 4/5pm - thats just when I do it.
> I've read the ideal time is between 10am & latest, 8pm. So just do it when you get home ;)
> 
> Well I'm stupid I took another one at 5 pm just before I left work and I forgot to check it ahahaha. So that was a bust! I expect a darker OPK tomorrow. I will post a pic when I think it's positive so you ladies can confirm for me lolClick to expand...

Boooo! Good luck, hope it turns positive today!
I found it took a couple cycles to understand the OPK results & the approximation of a positive test. Post it & I can try & help you!


----------



## Farmwife1

Tested this morning with a frer and bfn :(. I'm 6 dpo so still early!! Period I due on Sunday in 6 days so it's still really early. I'm a poas addict lol so I will keep trying till ad comes or I get a bfp fingers crossed and baby dust to everybody!!


----------



## barbikins

Farmwife...hi :)
You're very early - 6dpo you may not even implanted yet. I always start at 6dpo cuz I'm nutty like that but I don't feel too bad when it's negative. Today at 10dpo, I feel a bit bummed out. A lot of woman get their first very faint line at 9/10/11 dpo...


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Petzy, it doesnt have to be at 4/5pm - thats just when I do it.
> I've read the ideal time is between 10am & latest, 8pm. So just do it when you get home ;)
> 
> Well I'm stupid I took another one at 5 pm just before I left work and I forgot to check it ahahaha. So that was a bust! I expect a darker OPK tomorrow. I will post a pic when I think it's positive so you ladies can confirm for me lolClick to expand...
> 
> Boooo! Good luck, hope it turns positive today!
> I found it took a couple cycles to understand the OPK results & the approximation of a positive test. Post it & I can try & help you!Click to expand...

I will test in an hour and a bit i think and post it if i think its close.... We BD'd this morning so I was late for work LMAO


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Farmwife...hi :)
> You're very early - 6dpo you may not even implanted yet. I always start at 6dpo cuz I'm nutty like that but I don't feel too bad when it's negative. Today at 10dpo, I feel a bit bummed out. A lot of woman get their first very faint line at 9/10/11 dpo...

Dont give up just yet Barbi - There are so many ppl do do not test positive until 11/12/13 and even later DPO. I am a big fan of this website https://www.twoweekwait.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms but warning it is addictive and not good at ALL for SS LOL


----------



## Farmwife1

ok here is the pics from yesterday the 1st test was fmu with a dollar store test the second was in the early afternoon with a first responce test that says it can test 6 days before missed period. both pics were taken after 10 min mark when the lines showed up. about 2 hrs I think?? I tested again this am with fmu and got a bfn. Im so confused!! My period is due on sunday so in 5 days. and Im 6 dpo I have a 26 day cycle.
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 6









untitled1.png
File size: 96.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## nimbec

Hi farmwife welcome! I hate to be bearer of bad news but those look like evap lines Hun which would make sense if after time limit so sorry (((((hugs))))) hope u get a propper one in a few days time! 

I was a serial poas ahollic and I swear I could imagine a line from a stark white test but honest ladies when u get a propper one even if it's super faint you will have no doubt they are totally different. 

Good luck to you all!!!!!!!


----------



## Petzy

Hmm well I took an OPK and it was the same as yesterday - not positive yet.... I am worried I was too dilluted to properly test...

I plan to take another one in a few hours


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:
 

> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Farmwife...hi :)
> You're very early - 6dpo you may not even implanted yet. I always start at 6dpo cuz I'm nutty like that but I don't feel too bad when it's negative. Today at 10dpo, I feel a bit bummed out. A lot of woman get their first very faint line at 9/10/11 dpo...
> 
> Dont give up just yet Barbi - There are so many ppl do do not test positive until 11/12/13 and even later DPO. I am a big fan of this website https://www.twoweekwait.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms but warning it is addictive and not good at ALL for SS LOLClick to expand...

Hi Petzy! Thanks for the words of encouragement :)
I've been on that TWW site many time :) its dangerous! lol


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hmm well I took an OPK and it was the same as yesterday - not positive yet.... I am worried I was too dilluted to properly test...
> 
> I plan to take another one in a few hours

Dilution is huge. If its not yellow enough, I toss & test later. Although once you have your surge, it picks it up pretty easy. Long as your pee isn't clear.
You know, you ought to start checking your CM....once I started doing it, I could tell by feeling my cervix & the mucus if I was fertile. So I took the guess work out if I was approaching O & if I was right at my fertile patch & when it was over. Just a thought :)


----------



## nimbec

I lived on it too girls! Id do another later petzy just to be sure ;)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hmm well I took an OPK and it was the same as yesterday - not positive yet.... I am worried I was too dilluted to properly test...
> 
> I plan to take another one in a few hours
> 
> Dilution is huge. If its not yellow enough, I toss & test later. Although once you have your surge, it picks it up pretty easy. Long as your pee isn't clear.
> You know, you ought to start checking your CM....once I started doing it, I could tell by feeling my cervix & the mucus if I was fertile. So I took the guess work out if I was approaching O & if I was right at my fertile patch & when it was over. Just a thought :)Click to expand...

Crap i figured - it was not very yellow. Im going to hold it for a few hours and test again.


----------



## Petzy

Ok I just took another opk as I didn't have an extra one at work ugh! So I took it at about 5:30pm..... It was dark thankfully but not yet positive. I expect positive tomorrow probably or Thursday latest. The problem is I only have ONE test left!!! Lol just my luck......so help a sister out and tell me when to take it tomorrow. I guess if it's not a positive I will be estimating ov wahhh lol


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hmm well I took an OPK and it was the same as yesterday - not positive yet.... I am worried I was too dilluted to properly test...
> 
> I plan to take another one in a few hours
> 
> Dilution is huge. If its not yellow enough, I toss & test later. Although once you have your surge, it picks it up pretty easy. Long as your pee isn't clear.
> You know, you ought to start checking your CM....once I started doing it, I could tell by feeling my cervix & the mucus if I was fertile. So I took the guess work out if I was approaching O & if I was right at my fertile patch & when it was over. Just a thought :)Click to expand...

I did this ages ago for like one cycle lol and I don't know how I feel about fisting myself on a daily basis (lmao) tmi??? Can't adjust check cm when we wipe or wHatever?


----------



## barbikins

OH lordy lol its not like fisting! LOL
You can check for your mucus if you wipe you can but for example I dont produce a tonne so I'd not know if I didnt swipe my cervix. Also, you can feel when you're the most fertile b/c your cervix is high, very soft & feels open. Opposed to being firm & closed & lower when you're not. Im very much used to doing this now, that is nothing to me :)
One test left huh? Well Dollarama has OPK tests too fyi :) dont know when to tell you to test...try the afternoon around 2pm? Im guessing...
Just keep having sex :)


----------



## barbikins

MY IC tests never arrived today :(
This is the second time my order from makeababy didnt arrive when it was supposed to. 
Last time, it was totally lost & they had to send another one.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> OH lordy lol its not like fisting! LOL
> You can check for your mucus if you wipe you can but for example I dont produce a tonne so I'd not know if I didnt swipe my cervix. Also, you can feel when you're the most fertile b/c your cervix is high, very soft & feels open. Opposed to being firm & closed & lower when you're not. Im very much used to doing this now, that is nothing to me :)
> One test left huh? Well Dollarama has OPK tests too fyi :) dont know when to tell you to test...try the afternoon around 2pm? Im guessing...
> Just keep having sex :)

Ok I'm going to have you refresh my memory next cycle so I can try it ! Lol

I forgot about dollarama ! Lol. I hope they have some I will go tomorrow. Wish I had more of the same brand buti guess beggars can't be choosers! We are going on vacay on Friday so I really hope for my positive tomorrow or thurs latest.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> MY IC tests never arrived today :(
> This is the second time my order from makeababy didnt arrive when it was supposed to.
> Last time, it was totally lost & they had to send another one.

Shit really? Damn. I got my order both times in 48 hours. I'm sure it will come tomorrow! Did you get a tracking number?


----------



## barbikins

Yeah got a tracking number! Usually they are fine but last month it went missing & I'm starting to wonder if its happening again. today was the delivery date with Can. Post but it never arrived :(


----------



## barbikins

11dpo, bfn :(


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> 11dpo, bfn :(

Barbi,

Sorry about your big ugly BFN! I really hope the baby dust is just working its way into your system XX

I hope your IC's show up today too - grrr that is so annoying!

I will take my first OPK today around lunch time if I can hold it that long hahaha...... I am going to run to the dollar store today and hope they have some there! Otherwise I am screwed lol....

So TMI but we were BD'ing this a.m. and DH had a brutal headache so we had to put it on pause lol.... it sucks when its right in "prime time" lol but what can you do.....when i start getting really upset about that I know I am in trouble so I am trying to just go with the flow...


----------



## barbikins

I hope its just too early to test...but I have this really bad feeling I have every cycle at 11dpo when I dont even get the faintest of lines!
I got my IC's...here are the test results with smu...one is the Ultra Sensitive & the Blue is regular. BFN!!!!!!

Good luck to you Petzy - I hope it works out timing wise! Sounds to me though you've made sure to get in the BD! And I've also had months when my hubby was so uninterested when I was Ovulating. Not that he said no but there was a lot of coaxing & so incredibly unromantic & passionate.

Here are my lovely stark white tests :)
 



Attached Files:







11dpo IC's.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Petzy

LOL @ coaxing... I can only imagine!

And guess what I just got my positive OPK or so I think! I will post a pic shortly....

Why oh whyyyyy didnt BD work this morning LMAO


----------



## Petzy

Ok here are two pics of it - i know neither are great but im at work and its nearly impossible to get 2 min alone to take a pic!!! had to do it fast LOL.....


Let me know what you think?? I couldnt post it for like 20+ min and they did start to fade wahh
 



Attached Files:







SEPTB.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 5









SEPT A.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## barbikins

ohhhhhh Positive test alert!!! Hey its OK you have tonight...you wont O until tomorrow or the day after so you're safe :) And you had sex regularly leading up to it too right? 
You're fine. Don't stress. I'd definitely BD tonight & tomorrow & the day after if you can manage :)

I'm still hoping for a BFP...I tested again. BFN :( Ugh.


----------



## nimbec

Yey petzy!!! Don't panic there is always tonight and the next few days :) 

Barbs please don't give up just yet mine where stark white day b4 pos too!! Your not out until ugly witch shows!!! Keep your chin up girls x


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> ohhhhhh Positive test alert!!! Hey its OK you have tonight...you wont O until tomorrow or the day after so you're safe :) And you had sex regularly leading up to it too right?
> You're fine. Don't stress. I'd definitely BD tonight & tomorrow & the day after if you can manage :)
> 
> I'm still hoping for a BFP...I tested again. BFN :( Ugh.

Ohhh thanks for the message makes me feel like I havent screwed it up yet haha.... Hoping we can BD tonight/tomorrow for sure.....

I am still hoping for your BFP too doll.... big FX over here in Hamilton!!!

Hooray to positive OPKs lol... should mean things are working down there right?? haha


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Yey petzy!!! Don't panic there is always tonight and the next few days :)
> 
> Barbs please don't give up just yet mine where stark white day b4 pos too!! Your not out until ugly witch shows!!! Keep your chin up girls x

Thanks Nimbec! I plan to !

and thats good to know you had stark white before your pos Pg test!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy it means you have an LH surge so, should be good *thumbs up*
And lots of baby dust over to you!!! XO

I want this to be both of our months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy it means you have an LH surge so, should be good *thumbs up*
> And lots of baby dust over to you!!! XO
> 
> I want this to be both of our months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:flower:


----------



## nimbec

Barbs any news? Fx for you!! Petzy did you manage to bd? Welcome to 2ww!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nimbec, 

News...no news LOL. My tests are all bfn. 12 dpo today. I'm thinking that I should be seeing some thing by today right? Most people see the start of some thing. I'm seeing stark white. Does anyone see anything other than stark white? I think I may see some shadow lines that is just the antibodies.
 



Attached Files:







12dpo TESTS.jpg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## barbikins

Petzy, did you BD last night?! :) OH yeah!


----------



## nimbec

Barbs panic not I didn't get positives on those strip texts till at least 2 days after my frer an on my first preg (chemical) I didn't get anything at all untill 13dpo which could have been described as a evap!! Ten 14dpo very faint but pink tinge so don't give up!! I got mine either 11/13dpo this time and my 10/12dpo (ff wasn't sure on ov!) was stark white so much that I decided Sod it and went out to a show and had what ever I wanted - I was off sugar etc!! I was convinced I was out!!!! Then next day got a positive!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Nimbec...I'm trying to keep positive!
I got a positve on 14dpo when I had a chemical which is why I'd worry if I got a late test again!

Anyhow, I see shadow's on all my tests. I saved a larger image & tweaked it. Do you guys see what I see? Maybe it's just shadows....maybe just line eye.
 



Attached Files:







12dpo.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 10









tweaked.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## nimbec

I can't see very well as I'm on my phone :( but lots of women in a pg thread I talk in got late pos ie 16 and later dpo and we are all clicking up weeks now so it doesn't necessarily mean a chemical but I totally get how u feel I would be and was exactly the same I'm just hoping for you!!! Maybe use a frer tomorrow as they are better than strips? Just a thought! X


----------



## barbikins

I know you're right - it can happen later...its just the odds keep dropping from my favor. I just want to know already! lol
thanks again for helping me with my sanity!
PS: I tested with a FRER just to see if these shadow lines meant some thing but got a bfn.


----------



## barbikins

I keep seeing shadow lines on all my tests. Did a FRER & see it on that too - and all my IC's today - curious to see if it develops into some thing. CROSSING FINGERS!


----------



## barbikins

Well...bfn at 13dpo. And using an ultra sensitive.
I can possibly still get a positive @ this point. I'd be shocked. 
:( :(


----------



## nimbec

Awwww grrrrrrr hoping damn witch stays away for you!!!!!! Keep me posted!! Would she normally arrive tomorrow?


----------



## barbikins

Hi Nimbec,

AF is due on Monday. My LP is 15 days.
I know I have a few more possible days but you know, I think at 13dpo, I'd have gotten even the faintest of lines? Some thing? So my shadows on my previous tests amounted to nothing. I thought I might have had IB at 5dpo but nope. :(
I feel like I"m out - I can feel it. I'm sad :(


----------



## barbikins

I never posted my photo of my FRER - so here it is, all in its white-assed glory! :)
Oh and I'm starting to get those prickles in the baby-maker - pretty sure its sorta cramps. And I'm bloated. FML...
 



Attached Files:







13dpo.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nimbec

Argh buggar barbs it's bit over quite yet tho!!!!!!!!!! Hoping the next few days bring good news not the dreaded witch!!!! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## barbikins

Well I started spotting lightly last night. I wasn't expecting it so soon. 
Oh well... Time to figure out why I can't get preggers. 
Thanks ladies for keeping me company this cycle.


----------



## Farmwife1

Today is 10dpo and still bfn. AF is due tomorrow and my temps are still high and haven't dropped near my coverline is that a good sign?


----------



## nimbec

Awww barbs im sorry!! Big hugs to you!! Xx

Farmers wife definately a positive sign! Gosh that is a very short LP! Good luck!


----------



## Farmwife1

I normally have a 26 day cycle with an 11 day luteal phase.


----------



## 2eMommy

Aww Barb! I check back in on this thread every so often, hoping to see your BFP! Hopefully you get the answers or results you are looking for sooner than later :)


----------



## Farmwife1

Depressed af is due today and a bfn tho morning. Bbt went down.2 degrees but is still Above coverline. Pattern for me with bbt 2 higher temps then drops .2 degrees then 2 more higher temps for the last 7 days. So maybe a good sign maybe a bad one idk. Ready to give up at this point.


----------



## barbikins

I totally get wanting to give up - hang in there. Did AF arrive today?


----------



## Quest55

barbikins said:


> A BFN of course ;) LOL....I have another 4 days before I should be able to get a positive from a FRER...but I plan on testing every morning until AF arrives which should be the 24th!
> Anyone else POAS until bfp to keep me company?! :)

I do this, and I have already started testing, I am 5 DPO I think, possibly 6 DPO....LOL. its hard not too...for some reason and relieves some of the anxiety of waiting. I know I have LOTS of time before I will see real results...


----------



## Quest55

oh and I only use the cheapie tests, I wait until later to use the expensive FRER ones, around day 10 DPO I use the good ones.


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies, how is everyone?! I'm Cycle Day 5....waiting for next week to roll around for both my doctor's appointment & also to ovulate! whoop!


----------



## Farmwife1

Cd 3 for me :(


----------



## barbikins

You aint too far behind me! When do you normally O?


----------



## Farmwife1

Usually cd 16 so hopefully it'll be the same this month. What about you?


----------



## barbikins

Me too! CD 16 ;) 15/16...
Good luck to you! xo


----------



## minniebb

Hi Ladies!! I just read all of this thread!!!! You ladies are so wonderful!! Hoping I can join you! I'm on 9-10dpo and had a BFN this morning, I'm feeling very out but clinging to hope!!! Would love to share this journey with all you! :)


----------



## barbikins

Hi Minniebb! Welcome :)
This has become a great thread...we help support each other through our TWW & all in between.
Did you test today?


----------



## nimbec

Hi all just wanted to pop back in and wish you all luck for ovulation and testing plus welcome minni :)


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Nimbec! How are you???


----------



## nimbec

Aww baby bean is fine (I think:hope) but I've got a horrid sickness bug and my oh is being less than supportive so I'm feeling a little low :( I'm sure I'll be back to my normal perky self tomorrow!!


----------



## barbikins

you're in your second trimester now yes?
you're a bit more than 'tiny bit preggers' now :)
are you sick b/c you're pregnant?


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Barbs yes i think i should change that! No it def wasnt morning sickness i know as i had that bad up untill a few weeks ago this was totally different either food poisening or a bug but i'm much better today and OH has appologised so im much perkier!

Any sign of 0 yet ladies?


----------



## Seattledana

I stocked up at the dollar tree last night and my boyfriend looked at me like I was nuts! I'm 8 dpo but got a BFN this morning. I think I'm going to keep taking them until 3 days before my AF, then ill buy FRER. I can't help I'm so anxious/excited/nervous/antsy!! :)


----------



## barbikins

I'm glad you feel better nimbec :)
No O yet for me. About 9 days to go!
Tuesday I have my fertility clinic appointment. I'm nervous & also ready to find out if there is a problem :)

Good luck Dana! How long have you been ttc?


----------



## Seattledana

Just since the end of August, so very very new! Lots of baby dust please! :)


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> I'm glad you feel better nimbec :)
> No O yet for me. About 9 days to go!
> Tuesday I have my fertility clinic appointment. I'm nervous & also ready to find out if there is a problem :)
> 
> Good luck Dana! How long have you been ttc?

I should be O'ing any time this upcoming week. So maybe we'll be close again. Anyway my fertilitiy appt. is on Thursday. I'm really not in the mood to go -_- Here comes high blood preassure for me!!! Still it's a good thing to see if there is something up with us. Hopefully there isn't and if there is it's something easily fixable. Good luck to you.


----------



## mommapowers32

Hey ladies how have u been ive been so sick and working a lot I've missed yall


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone! 

Well after 10 days away I am sad but happy to be back - haha!!! Had an amazing holiday but unfortunately I dont think we made a little one as I am on CD27 today and pink cm has arrived along with some cramping!

I expect AF to show anytime now (dangit! lol)

Onto the next cycle soon I suppose!

I am caught up for the most part... Barbi - your fertility appointment is today! Best of luck and update us after as to what the doc has to say! Im sorry you got AF again this month BUT you seemed to keep your spirits up I am happy to see......

Momma and Nimbec hope you are doing well in your pregnancies!!! Glad you are feeling better Nimbec!

I am out of IC's - OPK and PG tests..... so I am not sure if I am going to order more this month or not... maybe I need to step it up a notch we are taking it very easy so far on this whole TTC thing! haha..........


----------



## minniebb

Hi everyone, sorry I posted last week, never replied again cause we were away for the weekend. 

I did test! And I got a very faint positve on a FRER on Saturday afternoon. Of course I peed on everything I had and the line seemed like it was getting slightly darker yesterday, but still faint, but for sure there. This morning I decided okay, well time to take a digital, well what does it show, a big NOT pregnant. I'm so upset, I had my suspisions of a Chemical cause the line was so faint and now this just added to my feeling. So then of course I had to take another FRER just now to see if I even still have a line, its still there, but its not any darker then yesterdays. :nope: 

With all my other pregnancies a line showed up right away, even darker then the control line, but back then I never knew how many dpo i was or anything. I should have gotten AF Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Petzy

minniebb said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I posted last week, never replied again cause we were away for the weekend.
> 
> I did test! And I got a very faint positve on a FRER on Saturday afternoon. Of course I peed on everything I had and the line seemed like it was getting slightly darker yesterday, but still faint, but for sure there. This morning I decided okay, well time to take a digital, well what does it show, a big NOT pregnant. I'm so upset, I had my suspisions of a Chemical cause the line was so faint and now this just added to my feeling. So then of course I had to take another FRER just now to see if I even still have a line, its still there, but its not any darker then yesterdays. :nope:
> 
> With all my other pregnancies a line showed up right away, even darker then the control line, but back then I never knew how many dpo i was or anything. I should have gotten AF Sunday or Monday.

Minnie Im sorry you have some faint lines there... but lots of people have faint that do get darker and darker... unfortunately you will have to wait for either AF to show or the lines to darken..


----------



## minniebb

Thanks! Ya I know, I HATE waiting!! As i'm sure everyone can relate!!! 

Unforunately the last time I went to the bathroom I had a streak of red blood in CM show when I wiped. Now I think I can just wait for AF to move in full force. This really sucks :(


----------



## Petzy

minniebb said:


> Thanks! Ya I know, I HATE waiting!! As i'm sure everyone can relate!!!
> 
> Unforunately the last time I went to the bathroom I had a streak of red blood in CM show when I wiped. Now I think I can just wait for AF to move in full force. This really sucks :(

Sorry babes that is SO nasty - I have never had one but that is partly why i hold out until AF is due when I can... I cant imagine!!! I hope you can move onto the next cycle and get BD'ing..... :)

I didnt see your initial post Minnie - welcome to the forum - are you TTC #1??


----------



## minniebb

Thanks, I hope it just gets over and done with too so I can continue on. I think your right, next cycle I'm SOOOO holding out to test until AF is really late. I'm just not going to order any tests so I don't have any in the house!!!! 

I am ttc #4!! Never even knew anything about chemical pregnancies with the other 3!!! When i got a BFP, that was it, I was pregnant, not having to worry about getting AF or how light or faint the second line was!!! :wacko:


----------



## Petzy

minniebb said:


> Thanks, I hope it just gets over and done with too so I can continue on. I think your right, next cycle I'm SOOOO holding out to test until AF is really late. I'm just not going to order any tests so I don't have any in the house!!!!
> 
> I am ttc #4!! Never even knew anything about chemical pregnancies with the other 3!!! When i got a BFP, that was it, I was pregnant, not having to worry about getting AF or how light or faint the second line was!!! :wacko:

lol! i know its crazy isnt it? wow TTC#4!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Petzy! Welcome back!!! How was your holiday's?
And, I'm sorry to hear you're spotting :( That sucks. Big.
Well yes I had my appointment today & it was overwhelming with information. Basically right now we're doing a series of blood tests (done today & more this week), DH has to check his spermies. I'm going to cycle monitor start of next cycle (Unless I get knocked up this cycle) & also book an ultrasound to see if the inside of my uterus is looking good.
I've got about another 6 supplements to add to my already crazy regime! So, I'll be picking those up tomorrow. I'll try to get blood work done Thursday or Friday afternoon.
I had many vile of blood taken from me today - so did my hubby actually lol. It was so much information & already started costing us $$. I really hope I can get pregnant this cycle....& not have to do anything more!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all gosh lots going on!

Minnie sorry your having this its horrible on a positive note perhaps you are not as far along as u think? digis need 50hcg where as frer only 12. also some women spot and still have a bfp. Just trying yo put a positive spin on things. I know how awfulit can be i my self have had a chemical :( FX for you!!!!!!

Petzy welcome home!!! sorry about spotting grrrrrrr damn witch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Barbs fx for you!!! At least your getting closr to asnwers xx

I'm ok just feeling well again :) now waiting till i can find out gender.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Petzy! Welcome back!!! How was your holiday's?
> And, I'm sorry to hear you're spotting :( That sucks. Big.
> Well yes I had my appointment today & it was overwhelming with information. Basically right now we're doing a series of blood tests (done today & more this week), DH has to check his spermies. I'm going to cycle monitor start of next cycle (Unless I get knocked up this cycle) & also book an ultrasound to see if the inside of my uterus is looking good.
> I've got about another 6 supplements to add to my already crazy regime! So, I'll be picking those up tomorrow. I'll try to get blood work done Thursday or Friday afternoon.
> I had many vile of blood taken from me today - so did my hubby actually lol. It was so much information & already started costing us $$. I really hope I can get pregnant this cycle....& not have to do anything more!

Barbi - I am just glad they are getting started on all of this so quickly (although I know you had to wait ages!!) hopefully this kicks it all up a notch for you... keep us in the loop! Sorry about all the blood but its for a good reason hehe!

And you said its costing you $$ already - what portion of this is not covered by OHIP? I know the fertility stuff is iffy for coverage so just out of curiosity... is any of it covered??

And yes I did have a fab trip.... I am officially on CD1 today after waking up to my ovaries exploding (TMI???) haha~! oh well at least i am regular haha.......


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hi all gosh lots going on!
> 
> Minnie sorry your having this its horrible on a positive note perhaps you are not as far along as u think? digis need 50hcg where as frer only 12. also some women spot and still have a bfp. Just trying yo put a positive spin on things. I know how awfulit can be i my self have had a chemical :( FX for you!!!!!!
> 
> Petzy welcome home!!! sorry about spotting grrrrrrr damn witch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Barbs fx for you!!! At least your getting closr to asnwers xx
> 
> I'm ok just feeling well again :) now waiting till i can find out gender.

Thanks! :D

Ohhh gender so exciting... any feelings on this one ???


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Petzy! Welcome back!!! How was your holiday's?
> And, I'm sorry to hear you're spotting :( That sucks. Big.
> Well yes I had my appointment today & it was overwhelming with information. Basically right now we're doing a series of blood tests (done today & more this week), DH has to check his spermies. I'm going to cycle monitor start of next cycle (Unless I get knocked up this cycle) & also book an ultrasound to see if the inside of my uterus is looking good.
> I've got about another 6 supplements to add to my already crazy regime! So, I'll be picking those up tomorrow. I'll try to get blood work done Thursday or Friday afternoon.
> I had many vile of blood taken from me today - so did my hubby actually lol. It was so much information & already started costing us $$. I really hope I can get pregnant this cycle....& not have to do anything more!
> 
> Barbi - I am just glad they are getting started on all of this so quickly (although I know you had to wait ages!!) hopefully this kicks it all up a notch for you... keep us in the loop! Sorry about all the blood but its for a good reason hehe!
> 
> And you said its costing you $$ already - what portion of this is not covered by OHIP? I know the fertility stuff is iffy for coverage so just out of curiosity... is any of it covered??
> 
> And yes I did have a fab trip.... I am officially on CD1 today after waking up to my ovaries exploding (TMI???) haha~! oh well at least i am regular haha.......Click to expand...

LOL ovaries exploding - very nice....very class ;) :haha:

Well, there are series of blood work which OHIP doesn't cover so we spent around $190 already for that. I have two other blood requisitions to do this week & I'm not sure what that will cost...:dohh:....I'm going to submit it though my benefits & see if I have coverage. That would be super sweet.
Preliminary blood tests, initial semin analysis is covered. Cycle Monitoring that I'll start next cycle is covered....I have to do an ultrasound which is not covered. But again, hoping my benefits covers all of this!

Glad to hear your trip was so nice! Welcome back! xo

You know - every month that passes I'm less concerned with TTC....literately this month I've barely remembered to check my CM & to test with OPK...I'm just like BLAH....I will know the timing of when I'm most fertile & just going to make sure we BD often enough & see what happens. I've lost the interest to be too invested in charting, checking, testing...blah-de-blah.
I really hope I get pregnant this cycle for a number of reasons...cost & time of all this fertility crap....& I want to go away in January & I'd like to be in my second trimester flying to the tropics. So,I hope it all works out...:thumbup:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Petzy! Welcome back!!! How was your holiday's?
> And, I'm sorry to hear you're spotting :( That sucks. Big.
> Well yes I had my appointment today & it was overwhelming with information. Basically right now we're doing a series of blood tests (done today & more this week), DH has to check his spermies. I'm going to cycle monitor start of next cycle (Unless I get knocked up this cycle) & also book an ultrasound to see if the inside of my uterus is looking good.
> I've got about another 6 supplements to add to my already crazy regime! So, I'll be picking those up tomorrow. I'll try to get blood work done Thursday or Friday afternoon.
> I had many vile of blood taken from me today - so did my hubby actually lol. It was so much information & already started costing us $$. I really hope I can get pregnant this cycle....& not have to do anything more!
> 
> Barbi - I am just glad they are getting started on all of this so quickly (although I know you had to wait ages!!) hopefully this kicks it all up a notch for you... keep us in the loop! Sorry about all the blood but its for a good reason hehe!
> 
> And you said its costing you $$ already - what portion of this is not covered by OHIP? I know the fertility stuff is iffy for coverage so just out of curiosity... is any of it covered??
> 
> And yes I did have a fab trip.... I am officially on CD1 today after waking up to my ovaries exploding (TMI???) haha~! oh well at least i am regular haha.......Click to expand...
> 
> LOL ovaries exploding - very nice....very class ;) :haha:
> 
> Well, there are series of blood work which OHIP doesn't cover so we spent around $190 already for that. I have two other blood requisitions to do this week & I'm not sure what that will cost...:dohh:....I'm going to submit it though my benefits & see if I have coverage. That would be super sweet.
> Preliminary blood tests, initial semin analysis is covered. Cycle Monitoring that I'll start next cycle is covered....I have to do an ultrasound which is not covered. But again, hoping my benefits covers all of this!
> 
> Glad to hear your trip was so nice! Welcome back! xo
> 
> You know - every month that passes I'm less concerned with TTC....literately this month I've barely remembered to check my CM & to test with OPK...I'm just like BLAH....I will know the timing of when I'm most fertile & just going to make sure we BD often enough & see what happens. I've lost the interest to be too invested in charting, checking, testing...blah-de-blah.
> I really hope I get pregnant this cycle for a number of reasons...cost & time of all this fertility crap....& I want to go away in January & I'd like to be in my second trimester flying to the tropics. So,I hope it all works out...:thumbup:Click to expand...

LOL its funny you mention holidays because I was thinking the same thing.... my inlaws want us to join them on a trip or cruise in the early spring and while I would love to commit to it its hard not knowing what lies ahead...... DH says i will probably be all fat and preggo haha we will see....

So I have decided to pick this up right after work today.... https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/book...8034682-item.html?ikwid=pregnancy&ikwsec=Home 

For the most part because it includes a lot of preconception stuff apparanrtly and it is all Canadian-based which is helpful...... I figure it cant hurt and its not like im buying baby toys and stuffing them under my bed lmao...

Barb thats very interesting about the coverage..... didnt know certain bloods werent covered etc..... but I guess $190 isnt too bad YET but it could add up you are right..... I hope your benefits cover it - let me know - I have Great West Life I wonder how good they are.....

I also hear you on the BLAH ness... I dont think i am going to buy OPK or IC this month...... I just want to BD a lot and see what happens. I mean we have not been trying too hard so far but for some reason i still feel like its taking a long time? I read a quote today from Dr. Oz... under the section called "How long does it take to get pregnant" and I feel i fit into the "casually trying for 6 months" category... although its not quite been that long yet...

https://theadventurouswriter.com/blogbaby/dr-oz-on-getting-pregnant-fertility-tips-from-mehmet-oz/

food for thought....


----------



## Petzy

Holy crap girls! I had to hunt this thread down! Page 4!! Really???? Come on!!! LOL

Do not dissapear on me! haha....

Not much new with me... CD6 and I think I will order the ov strips today......

DH and I went to dinner with one of our closest couple-friends and they announced they are pregnany with #3~! They are the same age as us and they are now having three babies and we dont have 1 yet LOL 

This was my first official jealous pregnancy feeling I have ever really had - and it does NOT feel good!!! 

I was totally thrilled for them but I was like ok man i think its time........!!!!

How is everyone doing? Anything new ??

XO


----------



## barbikins

Petzy!!!! I haven't had much to update in a while & been busy painting my house :)
I tested positive this weekend - OPK....so I guess I'm about 1dpo today! WAHOOOOOOO.
I am not sure so I'll just take a guess on it. Give/take 1 day. I think my cycle will be slightly longer this time. 29 days last 2 cycles...I think it'll be 31 again for this cycle though. I could be wrong but my LP phase is almost always 15 days. Some times 14. I stopped temping...I only tested w/OPK this cycle cuz hubby has to get his spermies tested so I wanted to know when to stop BDing. 

I know the jealous feeling - I've had it a lot over the course of the year...its horrible. Our friends have been talking about trying next year (two couples) and all I think is 'I hope I get pregnant first....dont let them get pregnant before me'....fuck. Anyway.
I'm so sick of trying.

I did a reading with Jenny Renny & she predicted a BFP in January - and I'm not happy with that :) BTW, every psychic has predicted WRONG. Including the one I physically went to that said so many accurate things about me & my friends....he's pretty good at what he does - and he got it wrong. He said end of Aug/beginning of Sept.
We'll see if some thing is wrong from all my tests for the fertility clinic. I have this gut feeling something is up.....


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy!!!! I haven't had much to update in a while & been busy painting my house :)
> I tested positive this weekend - OPK....so I guess I'm about 1dpo today! WAHOOOOOOO.
> I am not sure so I'll just take a guess on it. Give/take 1 day. I think my cycle will be slightly longer this time. 29 days last 2 cycles...I think it'll be 31 again for this cycle though. I could be wrong but my LP phase is almost always 15 days. Some times 14. I stopped temping...I only tested w/OPK this cycle cuz hubby has to get his spermies tested so I wanted to know when to stop BDing.
> 
> I know the jealous feeling - I've had it a lot over the course of the year...its horrible. Our friends have been talking about trying next year (two couples) and all I think is 'I hope I get pregnant first....dont let them get pregnant before me'....fuck. Anyway.
> I'm so sick of trying.
> 
> I did a reading with Jenny Renny & she predicted a BFP in January - and I'm not happy with that :) BTW, every psychic has predicted WRONG. Including the one I physically went to that said so many accurate things about me & my friends....he's pretty good at what he does - and he got it wrong. He said end of Aug/beginning of Sept.
> We'll see if some thing is wrong from all my tests for the fertility clinic. I have this gut feeling something is up.....

YAY there you are! haha..... 

I hear you on the "dont let them get pregnant before me".... i am feeling it too! AHHHHH :( And we are only casually trying! 

So funny you are painting your house... we are painting our entire basement.... i start the prep work tonight haha..... get ready for my arms and shoulders to be killing me!!!

Yeah I am NOT a psychic believer but I find it fun regardless.... I hope the January prediction is wrong too haha.... although I suppose its not that far away from now which is scary!

Yay on your POS OPK :) I ordered mine this a.m. so hopefully i get them in a day or two so I dont have to start late... thats all im doing... just OPK and nada else. Although this cycle Iam going to pay closer attention to diet.... no drinking on week days and remember my pre natal every day.... also back on track with the regular exercise.. and lastly... i am trying for one caffeinated drink a day MAX...... whatever helps right???

When do you have your results/follow up appt at the fertility doc?


----------



## Petzy

Already my OPK are shipped... due to be delivered on Wed....


----------



## barbikins

Hey Petzy!

I was painting baseboards & trim work. And it aint finished. BTW, I hate painting. And I hear you on the sore muscles....lame!

Absolutely - a healthier life style is always great! It can't hurt anything.
We've been trying now on our 9th cycle (not casual) so I'm starting to get concerned. I have this feeling (have for a while now) that some thing is up. Our followup appointment is in early November (19th to be exact) which is 6 weeks later. So this week I HAVE to go get the rest of my blood work done. And hubby has to have his swimmer tested!

Good luck this cycle...I hope we both get our BFP...that would be awesome :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Petzy!
> 
> I was painting baseboards & trim work. And it aint finished. BTW, I hate painting. And I hear you on the sore muscles....lame!
> 
> Absolutely - a healthier life style is always great! It can't hurt anything.
> We've been trying now on our 9th cycle (not casual) so I'm starting to get concerned. I have this feeling (have for a while now) that some thing is up. Our followup appointment is in early November (19th to be exact) which is 6 weeks later. So this week I HAVE to go get the rest of my blood work done. And hubby has to have his swimmer tested!
> 
> Good luck this cycle...I hope we both get our BFP...that would be awesome :)

Nov 19th - thats not too bad - at that point you are hoping for some answers I am guessing??

Yep get those bloods done and get DH's swimmers!! haha! Maybe he will enjoy it?? LOL tmi....

I so hope you get your BFP too Barbi but hopefully at the very least you get some answers in November WITH solutions!

Expecting my OPK's to arrive tomorrow.... CD7 for me not much to report! My friend at work is going on mat leave in a couple weeks.... jealous much?!?!


----------



## butterflywolf

Been a little while since I posted in this thread. I'm 7 dpo. Tested today :haha: My temps aren't as high as what they typically are past O so I'm thinking I may have developed a hormone issue -_- Dr. Appt on thursday to see what's going on. I'm hoping just hoping he'll end up saying we're preggy instead XD how great would that be!!! Past two months I figured something was up cause I have had unusal periods. Two months ago period only lasted two days. Med one day and light/done the next. Next month/last month, again it was lighter it went light, med, light done. (three days) Typically I'm a 5 day on AF. Plus my AF was early last month -_- 
I'm unsure about this cycle. Sunday I got motion sickness while driving with my mom. Never had that happen before. Monday felt sick in the morning, I ate was better. Went for 5 hour stretch with no eating felt sick again. Today when I woke up felt sick ready to throw up did not. Been up for a bit felt better, ate, feel even better. 
Also yesturday evening I had snot like cm which I have never had before and it is/was different than my ewcm. So yea. That's about it for me.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Petzy!
> 
> I was painting baseboards & trim work. And it aint finished. BTW, I hate painting. And I hear you on the sore muscles....lame!
> 
> Absolutely - a healthier life style is always great! It can't hurt anything.
> We've been trying now on our 9th cycle (not casual) so I'm starting to get concerned. I have this feeling (have for a while now) that some thing is up. Our followup appointment is in early November (19th to be exact) which is 6 weeks later. So this week I HAVE to go get the rest of my blood work done. And hubby has to have his swimmer tested!
> 
> Good luck this cycle...I hope we both get our BFP...that would be awesome :)
> 
> Nov 19th - thats not too bad - at that point you are hoping for some answers I am guessing??
> 
> Yep get those bloods done and get DH's swimmers!! haha! Maybe he will enjoy it?? LOL tmi....
> 
> I so hope you get your BFP too Barbi but hopefully at the very least you get some answers in November WITH solutions!
> 
> Expecting my OPK's to arrive tomorrow.... CD7 for me not much to report! My friend at work is going on mat leave in a couple weeks.... jealous much?!?!Click to expand...

Nov 19th we'll get all our test results so we'll be able to find out if they found any issues. Hopefully there aren't any! On the plus side, my cycle's have gone back to some normalcy & this particular cycle I've had SO MUCH EWCM which normally I felt I didn't have enough. So, I'm hoping my body may have some how restarted itself. I tested w/an OPK on Sunday & I felt it was closest to positive & didn't have any more to test with so I guesstimated however, as of last night I still had lots of EWCM & my cervix was SHOW so I'm starting to wonder if I'm Ovulating late again & will have a longer cycle this month. I can't be bothered to keep testing....I'll just keep BDing until my CM dries up & my cervix goes back to normal & I'll find out at some point this month. I was about to purchase some preggo tests online & I stopped. I just don't want it to be like it is every month...anxiously hoping to see that second pink line. After a year of scrutinizing pregnancy tests, I'm over it. Not to say I wont do it again this month but I dont want to obsess about it like I usually do. It's draining :(

Petzy, Wishing you so much baby dust for this cycle! When do you test positive last cycle? What CD day?


----------



## nimbec

His ladies sorry I disappeared I ended up in hosp with hyperaemasis and a urine infection :( hope your all ok!! 

I tried alsorts inc cutting out all caffeine and sugar for 4 months crazy I know but I was desperate!! Can't honestly say it worked though :S wishing you all the best of luck!!!! I've not forgotten you all ((((hugs))))


----------



## Petzy

butterflywolf said:


> Been a little while since I posted in this thread. I'm 7 dpo. Tested today :haha: My temps aren't as high as what they typically are past O so I'm thinking I may have developed a hormone issue -_- Dr. Appt on thursday to see what's going on. I'm hoping just hoping he'll end up saying we're preggy instead XD how great would that be!!! Past two months I figured something was up cause I have had unusal periods. Two months ago period only lasted two days. Med one day and light/done the next. Next month/last month, again it was lighter it went light, med, light done. (three days) Typically I'm a 5 day on AF. Plus my AF was early last month -_-
> I'm unsure about this cycle. Sunday I got motion sickness while driving with my mom. Never had that happen before. Monday felt sick in the morning, I ate was better. Went for 5 hour stretch with no eating felt sick again. Today when I woke up felt sick ready to throw up did not. Been up for a bit felt better, ate, feel even better.
> Also yesturday evening I had snot like cm which I have never had before and it is/was different than my ewcm. So yea. That's about it for me.

FX for you Butterfly......good thing you are going to the docs to cover possibilities...


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Petzy!
> 
> I was painting baseboards & trim work. And it aint finished. BTW, I hate painting. And I hear you on the sore muscles....lame!
> 
> Absolutely - a healthier life style is always great! It can't hurt anything.
> We've been trying now on our 9th cycle (not casual) so I'm starting to get concerned. I have this feeling (have for a while now) that some thing is up. Our followup appointment is in early November (19th to be exact) which is 6 weeks later. So this week I HAVE to go get the rest of my blood work done. And hubby has to have his swimmer tested!
> 
> Good luck this cycle...I hope we both get our BFP...that would be awesome :)
> 
> Nov 19th - thats not too bad - at that point you are hoping for some answers I am guessing??
> 
> Yep get those bloods done and get DH's swimmers!! haha! Maybe he will enjoy it?? LOL tmi....
> 
> I so hope you get your BFP too Barbi but hopefully at the very least you get some answers in November WITH solutions!
> 
> Expecting my OPK's to arrive tomorrow.... CD7 for me not much to report! My friend at work is going on mat leave in a couple weeks.... jealous much?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> Nov 19th we'll get all our test results so we'll be able to find out if they found any issues. Hopefully there aren't any! On the plus side, my cycle's have gone back to some normalcy & this particular cycle I've had SO MUCH EWCM which normally I felt I didn't have enough. So, I'm hoping my body may have some how restarted itself. I tested w/an OPK on Sunday & I felt it was closest to positive & didn't have any more to test with so I guesstimated however, as of last night I still had lots of EWCM & my cervix was SHOW so I'm starting to wonder if I'm Ovulating late again & will have a longer cycle this month. I can't be bothered to keep testing....I'll just keep BDing until my CM dries up & my cervix goes back to normal & I'll find out at some point this month. I was about to purchase some preggo tests online & I stopped. I just don't want it to be like it is every month...anxiously hoping to see that second pink line. After a year of scrutinizing pregnancy tests, I'm over it. Not to say I wont do it again this month but I dont want to obsess about it like I usually do. It's draining :(
> 
> Petzy, Wishing you so much baby dust for this cycle! When do you test positive last cycle? What CD day?Click to expand...

Hey all that EWCM is a good thing - maybe you are right and your body is re-setting - I agree though keep BD'ing until you dry up! Than you have covered all your bases.

I am glad you did not buy the pg tests - it is NOT worth the stress - I didnt order any either! I am going to keep doing what im doing - if im late i will test and thats IT - there is NO point otherwise and less risk of false tests or chemicals...... Ive done that the last few months and its been nice actually!! Very draining you are right...

I think I tested positive on CD 13/14 ish ..... I am not totally sure I should prob write that down this time.... I have cycle of about 28-29 days now quite regular. last two months were 27 though weird.....


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> His ladies sorry I disappeared I ended up in hosp with hyperaemasis and a urine infection :( hope your all ok!!
> 
> I tried alsorts inc cutting out all caffeine and sugar for 4 months crazy I know but I was desperate!! Can't honestly say it worked though :S wishing you all the best of luck!!!! I've not forgotten you all ((((hugs))))

Omg NImbec I hope you are much better now you poor thing! Sorry to hear about your stay at the hospital! Everything good with Baby I am assuming :)


----------



## Petzy

and PS my OPK arrived already... less than 24 hours that is crazy...


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> His ladies sorry I disappeared I ended up in hosp with hyperaemasis and a urine infection :( hope your all ok!!
> 
> I tried alsorts inc cutting out all caffeine and sugar for 4 months crazy I know but I was desperate!! Can't honestly say it worked though :S wishing you all the best of luck!!!! I've not forgotten you all ((((hugs))))

Hiya!!! Oh boy....so, what is hyperaemasis????? You & baby are oK?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Petzy!
> 
> I was painting baseboards & trim work. And it aint finished. BTW, I hate painting. And I hear you on the sore muscles....lame!
> 
> Absolutely - a healthier life style is always great! It can't hurt anything.
> We've been trying now on our 9th cycle (not casual) so I'm starting to get concerned. I have this feeling (have for a while now) that some thing is up. Our followup appointment is in early November (19th to be exact) which is 6 weeks later. So this week I HAVE to go get the rest of my blood work done. And hubby has to have his swimmer tested!
> 
> Good luck this cycle...I hope we both get our BFP...that would be awesome :)
> 
> Nov 19th - thats not too bad - at that point you are hoping for some answers I am guessing??
> 
> Yep get those bloods done and get DH's swimmers!! haha! Maybe he will enjoy it?? LOL tmi....
> 
> I so hope you get your BFP too Barbi but hopefully at the very least you get some answers in November WITH solutions!
> 
> Expecting my OPK's to arrive tomorrow.... CD7 for me not much to report! My friend at work is going on mat leave in a couple weeks.... jealous much?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> Nov 19th we'll get all our test results so we'll be able to find out if they found any issues. Hopefully there aren't any! On the plus side, my cycle's have gone back to some normalcy & this particular cycle I've had SO MUCH EWCM which normally I felt I didn't have enough. So, I'm hoping my body may have some how restarted itself. I tested w/an OPK on Sunday & I felt it was closest to positive & didn't have any more to test with so I guesstimated however, as of last night I still had lots of EWCM & my cervix was SHOW so I'm starting to wonder if I'm Ovulating late again & will have a longer cycle this month. I can't be bothered to keep testing....I'll just keep BDing until my CM dries up & my cervix goes back to normal & I'll find out at some point this month. I was about to purchase some preggo tests online & I stopped. I just don't want it to be like it is every month...anxiously hoping to see that second pink line. After a year of scrutinizing pregnancy tests, I'm over it. Not to say I wont do it again this month but I dont want to obsess about it like I usually do. It's draining :(
> 
> Petzy, Wishing you so much baby dust for this cycle! When do you test positive last cycle? What CD day?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey all that EWCM is a good thing - maybe you are right and your body is re-setting - I agree though keep BD'ing until you dry up! Than you have covered all your bases.
> 
> I am glad you did not buy the pg tests - it is NOT worth the stress - I didnt order any either! I am going to keep doing what im doing - if im late i will test and thats IT - there is NO point otherwise and less risk of false tests or chemicals...... Ive done that the last few months and its been nice actually!! Very draining you are right...
> 
> I think I tested positive on CD 13/14 ish ..... I am not totally sure I should prob write that down this time.... I have cycle of about 28-29 days now quite regular. last two months were 27 though weird.....Click to expand...


How did you get your OPK's so fast? Is it from 'makeababy'?
Yeah its very draining to test every day & some times I"d test more than once a day. :nope: Not good. So I'm going to try & hold out as long as I can & not think much about it. You're good to wait for AF to be late before bothering to test. Good for you!
CD13/14 for a 28/29 day cycle sounds about right - it will help you to figure out when you're fertile w/o testing in the future. I'm pretty in tuned with my body now that I could probably fore go the OPK's & if I'm not preggo next month, I'll have cycle monitoring to do it for me :) And after that - I'll just follow my body signs. I think my cycle will be about 31 days this month. It was 29 last two months.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies thankyou for your well wishes. It's excessive sickness that dehydrates you and your body starts to eat its own muscle for energy scary stuff BUT both me and bubs are fine both on the mend and the nasty keytones (sign that it's happening) have all gone now phew!!!!! 

I totally take my hat off to you for not testing the latest I managed to leave it was until 9dpo not late I know but I really have no willpower but it was absolute torture seeing bfn all the time plus if I can gir you a tip ... Leave as long as you can as even once you get te early bfp there is constant panic that it's either a chemical or it won't stick - the longer you leave it the less likely this is and also less stressing time! I know how hard it is we were due to start Ivf and I was in 5th round of clomid so please don't give up girls sometimes it gets hard I know but stick with it!! 

((((hugs)))) to you all!!! Keep in touch!!


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies...

Yes Barbi I ordered them on MAB site you got me onto....

im on CD8.. when should I start testing OPK? Im thinking CD10?


----------



## Petzy

Morning Ladies - quiet around these parts lol!

CD10 for me.... started OPK yesterday...looking forward to some darker lines in a few days! :)

Looking forward to a weekend of paint prep... NOT! LOL


----------



## Petzy

Good lord I had to hunt this thread down again~!! LOL

Hope everyone had a good weekend...I spent the whole weekend painting!! AHHH!!! 

CD13 today, due to OV on Thursday but since my cycles have been 27 days the last couple months that would mean i am more likely to ov tomorrow or Wed..... We have BD the last three days including today so that is good! 

BUT I forgot to OPK all weekend LMAO so I will definitely test today and tomorrow and await that positive! 

How is everyone else??


----------



## Petzy

Ok here I am again- running solo it seems!!! LMAO

CD 14 today... yesterdays 5pm OPK looked positive to me or at least very close...

I will test again this afternoon and see if its darker or lighter.

We have BD the last 4 days so I hope that covers the bases for this month???


----------



## barbikins

Petzy! Sorry Ive been so preoccupied!!!
I am 8dpo today, bfn :(
Yes, you covered your bases well...BD until the day after your positive OPK in the least!
Do you have a photo of your OPK? I can have a look?

B.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy! Sorry Ive been so preoccupied!!!
> I am 8dpo today, bfn :(
> Yes, you covered your bases well...BD until the day after your positive OPK in the least!
> Do you have a photo of your OPK? I can have a look?
> 
> B.

Hi Barb - no worries!

I will send you a pic soon.... it is from yesterday so it wont be as dark as it was yesterday.

I will take a new test in an hour or two and post them together i think....

And you know every well that 8DPO is way early!!! :)


----------



## Petzy

Ok i took it but its definitely much lighter than yesterday - i think that means yesterday was my positive OR i was too dilluted.....

I am going to take another one around 5pm or so and see if its any darker... if not then i will consider myself 1DPO today i guess??


----------



## barbikins

Petzy, I know 8 dpo is too early but Im envious of all the woman who got a faint bfp at 8dpo...:) LOL Yes, rational right? Anyway, I don't even know how I feel about cycle#9...fak. I really have no inclination one way or another if I find out I'm pregnant or not. You know - I'm not very optimistic anymore that is for sure.

I think you are right about your OPK date. And, tomorrow you would be 1dpo.
Its estimated that either the day or two after a positive opk you ovulate. I ovulate the day after & have on the day of only 1ce. So, today you'd be ovulating & tomorrow 1dpo.
goooooood luck!!!!!!!!!! xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy, I know 8 dpo is too early but Im envious of all the woman who got a faint bfp at 8dpo...:) LOL Yes, rational right? Anyway, I don't even know how I feel about cycle#9...fak. I really have no inclination one way or another if I find out I'm pregnant or not. You know - I'm not very optimistic anymore that is for sure.
> 
> I think you are right about your OPK date. And, tomorrow you would be 1dpo.
> Its estimated that either the day or two after a positive opk you ovulate. I ovulate the day after & have on the day of only 1ce. So, today you'd be ovulating & tomorrow 1dpo.
> goooooood luck!!!!!!!!!! xo

Ohhhh ok thanks! I will count it like that then if my OPK at around 5pm is still light....... :) 

And i will be positive for you, so you dont need to be this month :) 8DPO is sooo early and NOT the norm at all!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Petzy! That's nice of you :)
I will try to stay positive too. 

Yeah I'd say yesterday was positive.


----------



## Petzy

Ok heres yesterday and the day before - the one from day before is definitely darker - the problem is they are both faded now and they were definitely quite different when they were fresh tests..... I will consider Monday to be positive???

I will test again this afternoon but im sure it will be lighter than yesterday

am I 1DPO? lol
 



Attached Files:







Hamilton 2-20121024-00030.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Petzy

the one on the left looks more faded than it did (Mondays).... in person i am quite sure it was positive when it was dark and fresh


----------



## barbikins

After the OPK's have dried it always looks 'almost positive'...its very hard for me to discern from this if it was positive but if it was as dark or darker then it probably is your day. Plus sorry, what cycle day were you on? I think you are safe to say you're 1dpo today. Welcome to the TWW! I am 9dpo today & bfn :( 
Also, do you have other ovulation symptoms around the time? EWCM?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> After the OPK's have dried it always looks 'almost positive'...its very hard for me to discern from this if it was positive but if it was as dark or darker then it probably is your day. Plus sorry, what cycle day were you on? I think you are safe to say you're 1dpo today. Welcome to the TWW! I am 9dpo today & bfn :(
> Also, do you have other ovulation symptoms around the time? EWCM?

Hey you were going to be a good girl and wait for AF! Come on you can do it!

Ok so I will call it 1DPO today. Hooray lol.....

It seemed to me, to be AS dark, but not darker, than the test line... plus if i am fading now it should have been the positive. I will test again in a bit to confirm that.


----------



## barbikins

Naw I wasn't going to wait for AF...that's delusional :) LOL
But you know, I am not so nutty about it so I feel OK this month.

What CD day were you the day you go the positive test & how long is your cycle?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Naw I wasn't going to wait for AF...that's delusional :) LOL
> But you know, I am not so nutty about it so I feel OK this month.
> 
> What CD day were you the day you go the positive test & how long is your cycle?

I am on CD 15. I thought I got my positive on Monday which was CD 13.... Cycle is usually 28-29 days but last two were 27 so CD13 didnt seem too crazy to me....

however, i will now post the OPK i just took and hence my confusion!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121024-00031.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Petzy

So is today my positive do you think?

That kinda sucks if so, cause we didnt BD today. We did the last 4 days, but not today!


----------



## barbikins

That test you just took isn't positive yet but it looks like it will be positive today. Test again later tonight...around 6/7pm & see if it gets darker OK? Don't dilute your urine...make sure it is very concentrated.
I have a feeling you're gearing up to O now...and its not unlikely on CD15. 
Was your test on CD13 like this one or not as dark?

Anyway, let me know what tonight's result is. And dont worry that you didnt BD today yet, do it tonight & tomorrow & even Friday...just for good measure.

From what I understand, BD'ing from 2-5 days before Ovulation is the best time. So dont worry!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> That test you just took isn't positive yet but it looks like it will be positive today. Test again later tonight...around 6/7pm & see if it gets darker OK? Don't dilute your urine...make sure it is very concentrated.
> I have a feeling you're gearing up to O now...and its not unlikely on CD15.
> Was your test on CD13 like this one or not as dark?
> 
> Anyway, let me know what tonight's result is. And dont worry that you didnt BD today yet, do it tonight & tomorrow & even Friday...just for good measure.
> 
> From what I understand, BD'ing from 2-5 days before Ovulation is the best time. So dont worry!

I think the one I had on CD 13 was about the same... i could be wrong and now that its faded its hard to say - but i think it was about as close as this one....

I will test again later on then ok.. and i will let you know for sure.

BD'ing from 2-5 days before is best? really? i hope so!


----------



## barbikins

rule of thumb is also to stop testing once you get your bfp....because our hormones fluctuate & I've had 3 days of positive before.

anyway, if it gets darker tonight then I think you'll O tomorrow. But if not, then say its the 13th. It really does take a while to get used to using OPK's...certainly not so strait forward eh?

And yes, 2 days before Ovulation is the best time....& up to 5 days before inclusive. But having sex on day of positive OPK is a good thing....and next day for 'insurance' b/c by the time you O its too late.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> rule of thumb is also to stop testing once you get your bfp....because our hormones fluctuate & I've had 3 days of positive before.
> 
> anyway, if it gets darker tonight then I think you'll O tomorrow. But if not, then say its the 13th. It really does take a while to get used to using OPK's...certainly not so strait forward eh?
> 
> And yes, 2 days before Ovulation is the best time....& up to 5 days before inclusive. But having sex on day of positive OPK is a good thing....and next day for 'insurance' b/c by the time you O its too late.

Ok sounds like a plan haha - thanks for your help

I will test again in awhile and if its the same or lighter, we will call Monday (CD13) the pos OPK and then I am 1DPO today....

We BD Fri, sat, sun, mon and tues so i hope ive already O'd then... otherwise i am covered by your 2-5 day window anyways i guess

So if you get three pos in a row, you would consider day1 of the positive day most likely?


----------



## Petzy

Shit i forgot to mention Barb - CM it very lotiony white today.. didnt notice yest or day before... does that mean i prob O'd already???


----------



## barbikins

It also doesn't harm to BD tonight & tomorrow just to be sure. Or are you getting tired?? :)

Yeah you count the first day of a positive test as the day of your surge.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> It also doesn't harm to BD tonight & tomorrow just to be sure. Or are you getting tired?? :)
> 
> Yeah you count the first day of a positive test as the day of your surge.

LOL DH was too tired this am LMAO maybe tonight

what do you think of the CM (what a weird facking question lol)


----------



## barbikins

I missed the CM Question...eggwhite consistency is when you're most fertile so if it isn't then you're not fertile. The thing is, I check internally by swipping my cervix & pulling the CM between two fingers to see how streatchy it is. And I can also feel my cervix when its very soft & up high & then when it turns back to low & firm.
It would be a good idea for you to look up how to check your cervix & mucus online. As soon as I learned & started this I would know exaction when it was peak time. In fact the more I read about checking your CM the more I read that it is the ultimate best way to know when you're entering your fertile patch, at your peak & when its over. Its worth investing the time IMO. You should start by doing it every day so you can feel the difference through out your cycle however I'm at a point where I know when I can start just before suspected Ovulation & when I can stop.


----------



## barbikins

So technically I shouldnt have to use an OPK anymore & just check my CM,etc...but I like to have an idea of when I'm 1dpo...give or take.


----------



## Petzy

So how am i not fertile with pos OPK and lotiony CM?

and how do you explain this damn test i just took tonight at 7pm? LMAO

Help wahhhhhhh
 



Attached Files:







Hamilton 2-20121024-00033.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Petzy

Or could it be that i am now lotiony because I have already O'd?

and if so, i am still getting a POS OPK because my surge isnt done yet?


----------



## Petzy

Ok, so CD16 today for me... ever since I woke up i have had a constant very mild cramping in low right side... i dont usually get ov symptoms so not sure if this is just the post-ov beginnings or what...

forgot OPKS today fackkkk so i will try to take one after work and make sure its fading...


----------



## barbikins

Petzy, that is your positive OPK...so tomorrow is your 1dpo. That is an awesome test!!
I dont know when you had your fertile patch to answer your CM question. All I know is it should be eggwhite in consistency. Which doesnt mean you dont have it, it just may mean you dont have it in abundance...like me. I have to swipe my cervix to test.

Just keep baby dancing lady & congrats on your positive test!!!

I'm 10dpo AND BFN!!!! I;m starting to loose hope :(
 



Attached Files:







Cycle 9, 10dpo.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy, that is your positive OPK...so tomorrow is your 1dpo. That is an awesome test!!
> I dont know when you had your fertile patch to answer your CM question. All I know is it should be eggwhite in consistency. Which doesnt mean you dont have it, it just may mean you dont have it in abundance...like me. I have to swipe my cervix to test.
> 
> Just keep baby dancing lady & congrats on your positive test!!!
> 
> I'm 10dpo AND BFN!!!! I;m starting to loose hope :(

That was my positive? that sucks! we didnt BD today or yesterday so I fear there is no chance now! Ahhhhhhh maybe i will look up this 2-5 day before thing you mentioned to give me some "coverage confidence" haha......

So it is possible to have your Positive OPK with lotiony CM then? I havent checked CM today but I will shortly i guess.....

Dont lose hope.. you are seeing the doc for a reason and you need to keep your spirits up as much as you can in this process. USUALLY it is something entirely fixable. Stay positive. i know its hard.


----------



## barbikins

You had a positive test & more so than the one on CD13 so I would say so! But you know it takes a few months to really understand your body & temping is the only true way to find out when you Ovulate. You did you best & I wouldn't worry too much...you got a lot of baby dancing in!!

I'm trying not to lose hope. I am really hoping to avoid the fertility docs. But if its some thing then hopefully easy to fix & I'll be knocked up next cycle.
I still have 4 days left of testing.


----------



## barbikins

11dpo...bfn. I've got about 3 days until AF arrives.

How are you, Petzy?


----------



## Petzy

Hi Barb,

Yes I definitely find this all confusing. I guess I am 2DPO today if the other day was my real positive... I thought I would be about 3-4 DPO but it was stronger than the last one I think... who knows ahhhhh 

I am on CD17 so I expect AF to arrive Nov 5/6 ish. If she doesnt show by 7th I will test

3 days left for you.... FX Barbi


----------



## barbikins

FX for you too this cycle! And thanks!
I feel a bit cynical at 11dpo to have a stark white test.
Lets hope that changes. I was hoping to avoid having to get evasive at the fertility clinic in trying to conceive.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> FX for you too this cycle! And thanks!
> I feel a bit cynical at 11dpo to have a stark white test.
> Lets hope that changes. I was hoping to avoid having to get evasive at the fertility clinic in trying to conceive.

I hear you, but you wont necessarily have to do anything invasive... all you can do is wait and see what they say and keep you SANITY in the mean time - that means taking care of yourself, and trying to keep things as ZEN as you can - i.e. not obsessing - i know its hard... 

As a side note I was also lotiony white cm yesterday so im guessing you can O with lotiony cm? doesnt necessarily mean you will always O with EWCM right?


----------



## barbikins

Thanks, I will remind myself to not obsess & keep calm :) Thanks for your support xo

You know, I'm not entirely sure about the creamy CM although I have read that as long as your CM is thin & not thick, it can also be fertile...its just not as common. All I do know for certain is woman get EWCM during their fertile patch. I know I get it - my CM changes through out my cycle. Most of the time its not noticeable on my underwear, I have to do an internal swipe. 

I think there is a bit of confusion when you were testing with OPK's so if you're into next cycle, I'd try it again & if you are almost but not quiet positive, test again a few hours later like you did the other day. Don't worry too much about this...you've made sure to get in a lot of sexy time which is the most important thing. You can only estimate when you aren't temping, how many dpo's you are so going with 2dpo is reasonable. You know, it took me a few months to really get the hang of how OPK's really work & once I was temping & understood when I ovulate then I could make more sense of my OPK results too.


----------



## Petzy

Thanks - Yeah i will see how it goes next cycle.... I dont quite have it down - but its true, as long as you are BD'ing lots around the fertile times thats what matters I suppose!

Yes my CM does change in my cycle too... the lotiony CM was not thick, it was like thin lotion really....


----------



## barbikins

I wish you all the best this cycle :) xo!
I am 13dpo & still testing bfn. Cramps started as of Friday so I am pretty damn sure I'm out. :(
AF will either arrive on Tuesday or Wednesday. I don't see how I can be preggers anymore.


----------



## Petzy

Hi Barb - sorry AF seems to be on her way..... keep those spirits up until you get your results soon - it is not too far away.

I guess I am somewhere around 5DPO today ish...... No symptoms to report... some mild cramping and heartburn but I made a huge vat of chili this weekend haha so its likely related to that! 

My whole body is killing me from 11 hours of painting this weekend so its hard to tell what is and isnt normal 

Oh well....


----------



## barbikins

Hey Petzy! Yep, I started spotting this morning :(
Booooo!

How are you? LOL re: Chili...very possible! 5dpo is very early for any symptoms :)

I was doing painting too! Both my hubby and I. We are planning to put our house up for sale so we're getting a bunch of things ready! My butt cheeks are sore LOL probably from bending over a lot while painting. 

I am just waiting for AF to show her face so I can call the clinic & book my appointments.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Petzy! Yep, I started spotting this morning :(
> Booooo!
> 
> How are you? LOL re: Chili...very possible! 5dpo is very early for any symptoms :)
> 
> I was doing painting too! Both my hubby and I. We are planning to put our house up for sale so we're getting a bunch of things ready! My butt cheeks are sore LOL probably from bending over a lot while painting.
> 
> I am just waiting for AF to show her face so I can call the clinic & book my appointments.

Ohhh look at us painting like suckers! I wish we could just hire someone lol.............

and yes the upside is you can move along with your clinic appointments for sure...

I know 5DPO is early.. I have not been SS really at all. Maybe by the weekend though when im 10dpo lol


----------



## barbikins

I wish we could hire someone too. I hate painting but my hubby says he can do it ;) Yay!

Yep my clinic appointments. Gawd awful early mornings....ewwwww!
Wish me luck! I'll keep you posted on my appointments & such. Real "fun".

I hope you are preggers - baby dust!!! How many months have you been trying again?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I wish we could hire someone too. I hate painting but my hubby says he can do it ;) Yay!
> 
> Yep my clinic appointments. Gawd awful early mornings....ewwwww!
> Wish me luck! I'll keep you posted on my appointments & such. Real "fun".
> 
> I hope you are preggers - baby dust!!! How many months have you been trying again?

Well we stopped avoiding in May...but we have only been casual about it, if that makes any sense...??? So maybe a couple months of being more active about it ? I am technically on cycle 6 but i feel like i am on cycle 2 or 3 given that it has ramped up only since summer...

This month was our best attempt - without acknowledging too much haha....


----------



## Petzy

barb i wonder how bad this storm will get tonight eh???

Im working from home tomorrow.....


----------



## barbikins

Hey Petzy!

I live in S. Etobicoke & it was fine. Lots of high winds but the most it did was flip our garbage bins over lol! We've had worse storms IMO. How is it in your neck of the woods?

I have my 1st Cycle Monitoring appointment booked tomorrow....at 7am! YUCK!!! Along with blood test that I've already done in the summer...but w/e!

How are you?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Petzy!
> 
> I live in S. Etobicoke & it was fine. Lots of high winds but the most it did was flip our garbage bins over lol! We've had worse storms IMO. How is it in your neck of the woods?
> 
> I have my 1st Cycle Monitoring appointment booked tomorrow....at 7am! YUCK!!! Along with blood test that I've already done in the summer...but w/e!
> 
> How are you?

Yes i find the media projections for Ont to be quite a farce! LOL high winds is all.....same old - I am sure we have had worse too!

I think its great you have appt tomorrow am:D Early yes but its progress!! and what exactly is cycle monitoring? Duh?

I am doing fine.. working from home today...

6DPO and no symp other than some definitely strange cramping last night.....


----------



## suffolksazzle

Hey, I've tested at 7,8 & 9 dpo and they have all been negative :( x


----------



## Petzy

suffolksazzle said:


> Hey, I've tested at 7,8 & 9 dpo and they have all been negative :( x

It is still early Suffolk... lots of people dont get BFP until 10-16 DPO... hang tight


----------



## suffolksazzle

Thanks petzy xx


----------



## kaili

MollyMalone said:


> I'm 6DPO as well. Wish I could POAS!! I decided not to buy anymore tests and just relax. Didn't work so I've ordered some online just now :haha:, the only thing is I've realised it could be delivered from the 20th til the 26th and I'm going away on the 22nd for 11 days!! :dohh:
> It better get here on the 20th which is friday.
> 
> I do have LOADS of ovulations tests though.

I just realized you are talking about your delivery date of HPTs LOL, thought at first you were talking about due date of your child if the HPTs are positive... i was like, umm, you're going to birth a child and then go on an 11 day vacation???? maybe you should postpone ttc this month! hahaha


----------



## Petzy

suffolksazzle said:


> Thanks petzy xx

Hey we are all in this together right!? :)

So I was sitting at the computer tonight and I felt 4 or 5 "pangs" I would call them in my stomach..... Could honestly be anything but it wasn't like cramping or anything and felt deep in there. Also my left boob is throbbing at the moment but I do get sore bbs after of sometimes so hard to say.... Usually on the sides though near armpits.....


----------



## AZBabyDust

SO SAD!! I felt really optimistic about this month, but after my CP being high after 6 DPO, I just checked again and it is LOW! I feel like if I conceived, it would be high still :( feel like crying!


----------



## Petzy

AZBabyDust said:


> SO SAD!! I felt really optimistic about this month, but after my CP being high after 6 DPO, I just checked again and it is LOW! I feel like if I conceived, it would be high still :( feel like crying!

What cycle are you on AZ?

I wish I could be of more help but I dont know much about CP unfortunately.....

FX for you


----------



## suffolksazzle

10dpo and another negative this morning.


----------



## Petzy

FX for you Suffolk.....


----------



## suffolksazzle

Don't think this is my month! Oh we'll, roll on next month I guess!


----------



## AZBabyDust

Petzy said:


> AZBabyDust said:
> 
> 
> SO SAD!! I felt really optimistic about this month, but after my CP being high after 6 DPO, I just checked again and it is LOW! I feel like if I conceived, it would be high still :( feel like crying!
> 
> What cycle are you on AZ?
> 
> I wish I could be of more help but I dont know much about CP unfortunately.....
> 
> FX for youClick to expand...

I'm on my 6th cycle, first cycle using OPK's and temping religiously! I feel like I had some symptoms - backache, tender breasts (normal after O), and mild cramping - but I just don't feel pregnant! I even resorted to drinking grapefruit juice and taking Guaifenesin LOL! 

Last cycle, I really felt like I was pregnant, but the nasty witch showed up - I was so upset! This cycle, I don't feel like I am, but I think it might be because I'm tired of disappointment. Im 7 DPO today, no sign of implantation, temps all looking normal. AF expected on Nov. 13th (18 DPO) so we'll see how things turn out!


----------



## Petzy

suffolksazzle said:


> Don't think this is my month! Oh we'll, roll on next month I guess!

You are TTC#1 right? Me too.. hang in there.. what cycle are you on again sorry if you have posted that already.....

Yes good attitude - onto the next month and in the meantime enjoy your freedom ! haha.....


----------



## nimbec

Hi AZ and Suffolk I just thought if let you know I'd been trying for a very long time I eventually got my bfp temping,OPK, morning bd, SMEP, guifassain and a spoon of honey a day! Yes I was DESPERATE!! I had OPK and temped for 11 months guafasin morning bd etc was all new SMEP was also done before. 

Hang in there!!! It's truly horrible I know fx for you all ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## nimbec

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## Gem1210390

I am 4 dpo today testing on 10 th November. :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## suffolksazzle

Nim, never heard the honey one before, might try that!
Petzy, yeah TTC our first, this is my third cycle xx


----------



## nimbec

Yes a tea spoon of honey with a pinch of cimanen (it made me gag so I left out the cineman!! It's a great chaser for the guifassin LOL


----------



## AZBabyDust

nimbec said:


> Hi AZ and Suffolk I just thought if let you know I'd been trying for a very long time I eventually got my bfp temping,OPK, morning bd, SMEP, guifassain and a spoon of honey a day! Yes I was DESPERATE!! I had OPK and temped for 11 months guafasin morning bd etc was all new SMEP was also done before.
> 
> Hang in there!!! It's truly horrible I know fx for you all ((((((hugs))))))

THANKS!! I actually started eating a tablespoon of wildflower honey a few days back but only because it looked soooo delicious and I'm a bit of a serial eater :haha: I'm glad there's hope! 

Spreading lots of Baby Dust around this thread! :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hope everyone else is ok?

Nimbec I cant believe you are in second tri aleready :) How are you doing???


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies

I am on CD 23 today of a usually 28-30 day cycle... last few have been 27 though so I am expecting AF in 4 days ish....... we will see I guess!

I dont have my usual very sore boobs... I had a stabbing pain and throb in my left boob 2 days ago for about an hour then it stopped... other than that just some mild cramping here and there... nothing else going on... I can usually say whether i am optimistic or not but this month its hard to say - we BD'd a LOT - and all around and through my fertile days so I guess chances are ok but no symptoms!!!!

I was thinking yesterday that if I am not pg this cycle I will not be having a baby before I am 30 LOL - my 30th is next July - that is something i did not expect!! but i am glad we waited...


----------



## Petzy

This is the first time in months I have been tempted to test before AF is due... Im going to try not to because the dissapointment of BFN only adds to the dissapointment of AF showing up.... and thats bad enough! Come on ladies help motivate me to wait.....


----------



## suffolksazzle

Petzy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am on CD 23 today of a usually 28-30 day cycle... last few have been 27 though so I am expecting AF in 4 days ish....... we will see I guess!
> 
> I dont have my usual very sore boobs... I had a stabbing pain and throb in my left boob 2 days ago for about an hour then it stopped... other than that just some mild cramping here and there... nothing else going on... I can usually say whether i am optimistic or not but this month its hard to say - we BD'd a LOT - and all around and through my fertile days so I guess chances are ok but no symptoms!!!!
> 
> I was thinking yesterday that if I am not pg this cycle I will not be having a baby before I am 30 LOL - my 30th is next July - that is something i did not expect!! but i am glad we waited...


I honestly think you are my twin!!! Im also due in about 4 days and have exactly the same symptoms (or lack of now) as you have/had. I also wanted a baby before I turned 30 in August 2013 but its dangerously close to not happening! If I fell this cycle I would have been due around the 14th July,so I still would have just about been 29 lol xx


----------



## suffolksazzle

Dont test hun, I did again this morning (11dpo) and got a very blindingly white negative, the heartache isnt worth it. Try and hold out until Sunday if you can....

.... i really should learn to take my own advice!


----------



## Petzy

suffolksazzle said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I am on CD 23 today of a usually 28-30 day cycle... last few have been 27 though so I am expecting AF in 4 days ish....... we will see I guess!
> 
> I dont have my usual very sore boobs... I had a stabbing pain and throb in my left boob 2 days ago for about an hour then it stopped... other than that just some mild cramping here and there... nothing else going on... I can usually say whether i am optimistic or not but this month its hard to say - we BD'd a LOT - and all around and through my fertile days so I guess chances are ok but no symptoms!!!!
> 
> I was thinking yesterday that if I am not pg this cycle I will not be having a baby before I am 30 LOL - my 30th is next July - that is something i did not expect!! but i am glad we waited...
> 
> 
> I honestly think you are my twin!!! Im also due in about 4 days and have exactly the same symptoms (or lack of now) as you have/had. I also wanted a baby before I turned 30 in August 2013 but its dangerously close to not happening! If I fell this cycle I would have been due around the 14th July,so I still would have just about been 29 lol xxClick to expand...

Wow that is hilarious LOL..... very similar! Well FX for you that stark white changes but if not... lets see how next cycle goes and cheers to turning 30 haha


----------



## suffolksazzle

Bring on the big 3-0 eh! :argh:


----------



## AZBabyDust

Ladies, I would love some input. Are the high temps in my luteal phase just my progesterone rising, or could it be something more? My chart is confusing me! :dohh:


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## suffolksazzle

i think its difficult to say hun, could be one or the other! im the same with my chart, totally confused!


----------



## AZBabyDust

suffolksazzle said:


> i think its difficult to say hun, could be one or the other! im the same with my chart, totally confused!

TTC makes me crazy LOL! Seriously, I don't know how my DH deals with me! Before O I feel like a sex slave driver and after I feel like a hypochondriac! :haha:

Hope this month is the month! :cloud9:


----------



## suffolksazzle

PMSL I couldnt have put it better myself!!!
I hope it's our month too, good luck! x


----------



## nimbec

Ooooh ladies I hear you! I'm 30 an only just having my first - 31 on 1st August due on 1st April so maybe 30 is a luck year?! Although I sincerely hope you don't have to wait as long as me!!!! 

I charted for months on end and found prog stays high until 1-2 days b4 af due and you get a sudden drop (you get to see a pattern forming the longer u go for) 

Petzy please hang on at least untill 13dpo (((hugs))) and yes I can't believe how quickly time is now going although to begin with it really dragged I'm still paranoid about my bubs but all looking good now - and I found out in team blue :) now I just wish you guys can come and join me xx


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Ooooh ladies I hear you! I'm 30 an only just having my first - 31 on 1st August due on 1st April so maybe 30 is a luck year?! Although I sincerely hope you don't have to wait as long as me!!!!
> 
> I charted for months on end and found prog stays high until 1-2 days b4 af due and you get a sudden drop (you get to see a pattern forming the longer u go for)
> 
> Petzy please hang on at least untill 13dpo (((hugs))) and yes I can't believe how quickly time is now going although to begin with it really dragged I'm still paranoid about my bubs but all looking good now - and I found out in team blue :) now I just wish you guys can come and join me xx

Ohh team blue congratulation :) Thats so exciting! You must be thrilled. yes 30 is the lucky number of the day haha.. unless i am pg in which case 29 it is!! LOL


----------



## barbikins

Congrats Nimbec on a boy!!! You're almost half way. Wow!

How are you Petzy?!
I'm just sitting around...waiting for O. I have to go again next Wednesday for blood work & ultrasound for my cycle monitoring. You asked earlier what it was, it's to monitor my ovulation & they'll tell me when to BD. Test results from Wednesday came back good!

Wednesday I am also scheduled for an ultrasound to see if anything's going on inside my uterus...so they put water in your uterus & do the ultrasound. Supposed to be uncomfortable. Yay. :( and if there are any minor issues, they can fix it on the spot!


----------



## barbikins

Oh we have some newbies on the post too! Hi everyone! Good luck...lots of baby dust!
Hang in there & try not to symptom spot!! Xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Congrats Nimbec on a boy!!! You're almost half way. Wow!
> 
> How are you Petzy?!
> I'm just sitting around...waiting for O. I have to go again next Wednesday for blood work & ultrasound for my cycle monitoring. You asked earlier what it was, it's to monitor my ovulation & they'll tell me when to BD. Test results from Wednesday came back good!
> 
> Wednesday I am also scheduled for an ultrasound to see if anything's going on inside my uterus...so they put water in your uterus & do the ultrasound. Supposed to be uncomfortable. Yay. :( and if there are any minor issues, they can fix it on the spot!

There you are lady! Glad your test results came back good :) And good luck on Wednesday.... that is great they can fix minor things on the spot I had no idea... what kinds of things would they be?? I am not too knowledgeable you can tell haha....

I am on CD24.... AF expected in 3-5 days.... for the first time in monthsssss I caved in yesterday and tested - I am ashamed! haha... BFN on a shitty life brand blue-dye test!! I didnt know they were blue.... and I wasnt spending $21 on an FRER at Shoppers... do you think its too early anyways?? If I O'd on Wednesday I am only 9DPO ish..... and we thought that was my positive. If I O'd on the Monday then today I am 11DPO or so... 

I wish I hadnt done that because now I think I am out for sure. I am definitely waiting for AF now and will only test if late. The only things I have going on are NO sore boobs and I always have them..... and mild cramping which is normal around this time I suppose.


----------



## barbikins

I'm not terribly knowledgeable either but I do know however for example if I had a blocked tube or if I had a polyp, it can be fixed easily. You know, its very overwhelming when you go to the first appointment. So much information is shot at your head. I just have to trust that all will be will & they will catch some thing if there is anything to catch.

Awwww you caved!!! Well, I can't say much b/c I don't have any will power when it comes to not testing when there is a possibility of being pregnant! It's still early for you & you still have time so don't worry. Do you usually have mild cramping for a few days before AF? I certainly do so I know when I'm out at least a few days before AF even arrives. Hang in there, lady!

Whats on tap this weekend? You all done painting? We're not :(
Lots of things to do around the house to get it ready to put up on the market!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I'm not terribly knowledgeable either but I do know however for example if I had a blocked tube or if I had a polyp, it can be fixed easily. You know, its very overwhelming when you go to the first appointment. So much information is shot at your head. I just have to trust that all will be will & they will catch some thing if there is anything to catch.
> 
> Awwww you caved!!! Well, I can't say much b/c I don't have any will power when it comes to not testing when there is a possibility of being pregnant! It's still early for you & you still have time so don't worry. Do you usually have mild cramping for a few days before AF? I certainly do so I know when I'm out at least a few days before AF even arrives. Hang in there, lady!
> 
> Whats on tap this weekend? You all done painting? We're not :(
> Lots of things to do around the house to get it ready to put up on the market!

Babysitting newphew tonight until about 10.... tomorrow yes - lots of painting! I am only painting on the weekends so its going to be a few more weeks..... hope to be done the room im working on now in two weeks we will see......

Yes i think it might still be early... so I am going to try not to think i am definitely out just yet! Sometimes I cramp, sometimes I dont... i have barely had any cramps though. and no sore boobs so we will see...


----------



## barbikins

Good luck hun! I hope this is your month!
I hope we get to be bump buddies :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Good luck hun! I hope this is your month!
> I hope we get to be bump buddies :)

me tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:flower:


----------



## Petzy

Happy Saturday ladies....... CD25 over here.... Due in 2 to 3 days or so...... I haven't caved again haha...... 

No sore bbs yet still which is very rare for me but I think it has happened once or twice before so I'm not hanging into that too tightly....lol. 

I am expecting AF to show.....light cramping yesterday. We will see I guess! 

How's everyone else doing ?


----------



## bellablue

6dpo here!

took a test neg lol cheap dollar store ones will be doing first response on the 6th and period is due 11th

baby dust!!


----------



## AZBabyDust

10 DPO and :bfn: :cry:

Guess I'm out this cycle. Sigh.... so angry today.


----------



## nimbec

AZ I had negatives on 10dpo too! stark white but then clear line at 13dpo -your not out yet! chin up ((hugs)) 

Petzy i didnt have many sy,ptoms b4 my bfp either just a bit of minor cramping i was convinced i was out - fx the wicked witch stays away!!

good luck bella 6dpo very early but i had been known to test 5dpo lol try hang on untill at least 11dpo if u can - easier said than done i know!!


----------



## tulip11

I did test at evening on 7dpo n got BFN :( ...I was sure that wud gonna be BFN bcz it was not FMU


----------



## bellablue

ty hun :) BABY DUST TO US ALL!


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies.... Ok so Barbi I need your input on this one too lol...

Originally I thought I got my positive OPK on Monday the 22nd but i wasnt sure it it was "as dark" as the control line.... then 2 days later on the wednesday I took another OPK and it was definitely positive. So Barbi and I said ok that was probably my positive OPK. So if thats true, then today I am about 11DPO or so??

So as you know last week I took a HPT which was BFN- would have been far too early I guess.... and then on Sat... I took an FRER at 1pm - NOT FMU - probably thirdMU.... and it was BFN - but if I didnt O until when I think I did, then I was only about 9DPO on Saturday... so maybe too early???

Anyways so I was 100% sure I was out, no ifs ands or buts.. and then yesterday (sunday) i had very very very light spotting for the first time before AF ever.... I only (TMI) saw it when I wiped but it was there 2-3 times and just a light streak of red blood and today none... but now I am like Maybe I am not out! Maybe it was IB lmao...

I dont want to test again until AF is late... and she is likely on her way! 

Ok so thats issue number one lol....

Issue number two:

usually I am 28-29 day cycle but the last 4 cycles were 27, 28, 27, 27 - so maybe they are shortening? Today I am on CD27 so If i get it tomorrow then I am another 27 day cycle... if you were me when would you consider yourself 'late'? Wed or Thurs? or later?

Thanks Ladies


----------



## Petzy

I will also add that I have had sporadic mild cramping here and there (normal I guess) and I have NO sore BB's which is incredibly rare for me... lol clinging here haha...


----------



## tulip11

today on 9 dpo I am having spotting n even rise in temp again which is strange but anway I think so I am out...so good luck to all of you :)


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> AZ I had negatives on 10dpo too! stark white but then clear line at 13dpo -your not out yet! chin up ((hugs))
> 
> Petzy i didnt have many sy,ptoms b4 my bfp either just a bit of minor cramping i was convinced i was out - fx the wicked witch stays away!!
> 
> good luck bella 6dpo very early but i had been known to test 5dpo lol try hang on untill at least 11dpo if u can - easier said than done i know!!

Was your cramping the same as usual? Mine is mild... changes sides here and there - every so often... i get this with AF sometimes and sometimes not....


----------



## nimbec

Hi Hun the bfp symptoms felt exactly the same as af symptoms I couldn't believe I had symptom spotted for such a long time to realise that apart from raised temp everything was exactly the same grrrrrr if only we could have an easy way of knowing! 

When is af due?


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hi Hun the bfp symptoms felt exactly the same as af symptoms I couldn't believe I had symptom spotted for such a long time to realise that apart from raised temp everything was exactly the same grrrrrr if only we could have an easy way of knowing!
> 
> When is af due?

Did you see my prior post from this morning? It was a real novel! haha...

I am due anytime from tomorow - thurs.....


----------



## Petzy

Bahhhhh stark white BFN .... maybe it wasnt IB after all damnit! lol :( Should I still hold onto any hope? I should be around 11 DPO or so.....


----------



## nimbec

Sorry Hun I missed first post oopps right firstly I had a stark white at 11fpo too so means nothing. I wouldn't consider yourself late until the day after your longest day so cd30. Generally your lp stays same length it's the first bit of cycle that changes ie how early you 0 so i would count 14/15 days from when u think u o'd (most people's lp are that length) and then you are late. Hope I'm making sense! If it was IB then you wouldn't get your bfp untill at least 4/5 days after as takes that long! so your def not out yet Hun!! Hang on in there! Hugs xx


----------



## tulip11

I am 9 dpo and have spotting but temp rise again today...so I think so I am out ladies...best of luck to all of u


----------



## nimbec

Ok so based on o being 24th I would consider you late on the 8th hun going on 14/15 day lp hope I've made sense!!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Sorry Hun I missed first post oopps right firstly I had a stark white at 11fpo too so means nothing. I wouldn't consider yourself late until the day after your longest day so cd30. Generally your lp stays same length it's the first bit of cycle that changes ie how early you 0 so i would count 14/15 days from when u think u o'd (most people's lp are that length) and then you are late. Hope I'm making sense! If it was IB then you wouldn't get your bfp untill at least 4/5 days after as takes that long! so your def not out yet Hun!! Hang on in there! Hugs xx

Thanks Nimbec you totally cheered me up! LOL Yeah i didnt think that you could get a BFP day after IB (if that is what it was...) I still dont have pink cm which I always have before AF (at least for a day or more...) 

I wont consider myself late until Thursday (CD30) then if AF does not show.


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Ok so based on o being 24th I would consider you late on the 8th hun going on 14/15 day lp hope I've made sense!!

Yes exactly... Thanks :) FX


----------



## Petzy

I will add that I am super emotional... almost cried twice this morning (horrible boss....) and I cried on Sat when DH suggseted maybe I DD at dinner in case I have a 'bun in the oven'... I hadn't had the spotting yet and assumed I was out for sure so just like that on the spot i started crying! I felt like a dufus and DH was like Ahhh sorry!!! LOL wow I am either PMS'ing bigtime or.... lol


----------



## nimbec

Awww petzy (((hugs))) I really do understand how you feel it's such an emotional roller coaster with hormones up the wall to add to it!! Well it sounds like it could be ib to me as if it was spotting b4 af the witch would be here now... And it kinda fits around when it should be 5-10 days after ov! Fx for you!!! Remember it's important to relax too (the hardest thing in the world right now!!! Please don't kill me for saying it :0) sometimes our body plays nasty tricks in the en I realised that it's impossible to know from symptoms as they are all so similar! Temping gives you a clue but other than that nothing untill test day. Always here if you need to vent/chat I know I know have my bfp but I spent endless months trying I was a LTTCer xx


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Awww petzy (((hugs))) I really do understand how you feel it's such an emotional roller coaster with hormones up the wall to add to it!! Well it sounds like it could be ib to me as if it was spotting b4 af the witch would be here now... And it kinda fits around when it should be 5-10 days after ov! Fx for you!!! Remember it's important to relax too (the hardest thing in the world right now!!! Please don't kill me for saying it :0) sometimes our body plays nasty tricks in the en I realised that it's impossible to know from symptoms as they are all so similar! Temping gives you a clue but other than that nothing untill test day. Always here if you need to vent/chat I know I know have my bfp but I spent endless months trying I was a LTTCer xx

No I completely appreciate your advice - and normally i do not obsess that much and I never test before AF anymore so something is definitely up with me this month... All I ever do is a little SS and OPKs! I dont even temp! lol.... but like I said i am emotional and with the spotting yesterday I am like "what if?!" - Definitely cause Ive never had this before....

I know this is wayyyyy TMI but a good time for CM checking is after a bm... and I have a lot of lotiony white CM - no pink at all yet... not sure if that is common if you are pg or common before AF


----------



## Petzy

Definitelty lots of mild cramps today though... so I am not feeling overly optimistic. I would say I am 80/20 getting AF haha


----------



## nimbec

I don't want to give u false hope but honest those cramps u have continue even when pg till about 8 weeks honest it's scary I kept thinking af was coming and I was loosing bubs - lots of girls almost all get the cramps so it doesn't automatically mean your out. I had lots of lotiony cm in preggy cycle I think... I used to get one day b4 af but I had it from after 0 ... Thinking of you hun xx


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> I don't want to give u false hope but honest those cramps u have continue even when pg till about 8 weeks honest it's scary I kept thinking af was coming and I was loosing bubs - lots of girls almost all get the cramps so it doesn't automatically mean your out. I had lots of lotiony cm in preggy cycle I think... I used to get one day b4 af but I had it from after 0 ... Thinking of you hun xx

Thanks doll... no false hope here. Just hoping AF doesnt show but if she does, onto the next month right? I am not yet a LTTC'er and I dont want to give that impression as I know you were and that must have been horrible. But its really the one month I could potentially be pregnant without driving myself nuts inventing things you know? Trust me as soon as she shows I will let you know that I am cracking a bottle of red LOL - it is my classic AF move as soon as she gets here.. its the only way I physically and emotionally cope with her the first day that she gets here hahaha


----------



## nimbec

I don't blame you but I hope your not allowd that red for another 9 months ;) it's emotionally draining when u so desperately want something wether 1 month or years please don't worry you are well within your rites to be a emotional wreck I know the feeling well life goes on hold for 2 weeks every month lol! Keep in touch tho!!


----------



## Petzy

Well... pink CM this morning so she is surely on her way that damn bitch LOL

I thought I still had a chance because first thing i had this red streak again and i absolutely never spot. But then there was pink CM when i went pee so im sure she is showing up very shortly! Damnit! lol


----------



## AZBabyDust

13 DPO and everything seems pretty normal. No symptoms out of the ordinary, just my regular pre-AF tender breasts. Had both sharp and mild cramping after O until about 9 DPO that went and came periodically, but after analyzing my chart and temps, and after a negative HPT at 10 DPO, I can say that I am most certainly out :nope:

AF isn't due until Nov. 13th, but when you know, you know! DH and I decided that the stress is just too much right now, so we're moving from TTC into NTNP/WTT. And he made me promise not to use OPK's or test, only allowed to chart BBT. This is month #6 of no luck, so we are taking a break!

My Ovulation Chart 

I wish all you ladies a BFP soon!! :thumbup:


----------



## barbikins

I've been MIA!!! Ive been so busy with house stuff - sorry!
How is every one doing????

Petzy, did AF show her ugly face?! I read your posts. Im sorry you're spotting. And I totally know how it feels emotionally. I'm on cycle #10 & I totally am at a point where it feels like I'm never going to be pregnant again & whats the point in having sex?! LOL!!!!
Yes...but I dont let the hubby know that part :) Anyway....hang in there, lady! It will happen for us soon, right?! I've been saying this since February :(

I have my next cycle monitoring early tomorrow morning (yuck) & then probably every day for about 6 days after that. Then, I have my two lovely procedures tomorrow afternoon. I'm sure I'll be feeling 'grand' after all is said & done. 

A friend of mine has a friend who got pregnant both times after this type of ultrasound where they put water in your uterus & she is convinced it helped her get knocked up so I'm crossing my fingers! And also crossing them hoping my doctor doesn't find any issues!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I've been MIA!!! Ive been so busy with house stuff - sorry!
> How is every one doing????
> 
> Petzy, did AF show her ugly face?! I read your posts. Im sorry you're spotting. And I totally know how it feels emotionally. I'm on cycle #10 & I totally am at a point where it feels like I'm never going to be pregnant again & whats the point in having sex?! LOL!!!!
> Yes...but I dont let the hubby know that part :) Anyway....hang in there, lady! It will happen for us soon, right?! I've been saying this since February :(
> 
> I have my next cycle monitoring early tomorrow morning (yuck) & then probably every day for about 6 days after that. Then, I have my two lovely procedures tomorrow afternoon. I'm sure I'll be feeling 'grand' after all is said & done.
> 
> A friend of mine has a friend who got pregnant both times after this type of ultrasound where they put water in your uterus & she is convinced it helped her get knocked up so I'm crossing my fingers! And also crossing them hoping my doctor doesn't find any issues!

There you are! No AF yet... I feel like a bloody time bomb hahahaha....... shooting pains in bb's on and off this morning.... thats about it. I do feel like shes coming though. [email protected] 

Ohhh FX for you and the procedure!!


----------



## barbikins

AZBabyDust said:


> 13 DPO and everything seems pretty normal. No symptoms out of the ordinary, just my regular pre-AF tender breasts. Had both sharp and mild cramping after O until about 9 DPO that went and came periodically, but after analyzing my chart and temps, and after a negative HPT at 10 DPO, I can say that I am most certainly out :nope:
> 
> AF isn't due until Nov. 13th, but when you know, you know! DH and I decided that the stress is just too much right now, so we're moving from TTC into NTNP/WTT. And he made me promise not to use OPK's or test, only allowed to chart BBT. This is month #6 of no luck, so we are taking a break!
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I wish all you ladies a BFP soon!! :thumbup:

Your chart looks good! But I'm like you - I am in-tune with my body now so I know if AF is on her way. And I'm like you that if by 13dpo I'm getting negatives, its probably that I'm not knocked up! So, are you heading into cycle #7 if AF shows?


----------



## nimbec

Barbs good luck hun i have my fx for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Petzy wicked bloody witch damn the cow!!!!!!!!!!! Please let me know how long she takes to appear - hoping she wont tho. Have u thought about bbt next month then u can monitor how long your LP is so takes away guess work of when AF is due.....just a thought!

Hope everyone else is ok - hang in there ladies!!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Barbs good luck hun i have my fx for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Petzy wicked bloody witch damn the cow!!!!!!!!!!! Please let me know how long she takes to appear - hoping she wont tho. Have u thought about bbt next month then u can monitor how long your LP is so takes away guess work of when AF is due.....just a thought!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok - hang in there ladies!!

I should just log off untill she shows and stop driving myself nuts haha...

the pink CM is not as abundant and also seems to be mixed with brown now... definitely not normal for me but im sure my body enjoys playing games with me!


----------



## Petzy

and yes I am thinking about BBT next cycle....


----------



## AZBabyDust

barbikins said:


> AZBabyDust said:
> 
> 
> 13 DPO and everything seems pretty normal. No symptoms out of the ordinary, just my regular pre-AF tender breasts. Had both sharp and mild cramping after O until about 9 DPO that went and came periodically, but after analyzing my chart and temps, and after a negative HPT at 10 DPO, I can say that I am most certainly out :nope:
> 
> AF isn't due until Nov. 13th, but when you know, you know! DH and I decided that the stress is just too much right now, so we're moving from TTC into NTNP/WTT. And he made me promise not to use OPK's or test, only allowed to chart BBT. This is month #6 of no luck, so we are taking a break!
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I wish all you ladies a BFP soon!! :thumbup:
> 
> Your chart looks good! But I'm like you - I am in-tune with my body now so I know if AF is on her way. And I'm like you that if by 13dpo I'm getting negatives, its probably that I'm not knocked up! So, are you heading into cycle #7 if AF shows?Click to expand...

Barbikins - YES on to cycle #7 if AF doesn't show (which I feel like she'll be here right on time :dohh: ) 

I wanted to keep using OPK's and continue to take supplements but DH wants to take it easy for the next few months (I think I wore him out! :haha: ) He really doesn't take well to being told to BD on command, and after 5 (now 6) months of actively trying to conceive, not only have we spent HUNDREDS of dollars, I think I'm going insane and making him crazy right along with me LOL. So we're moving into NTNP/WTT. Maybe taking it easy will make the magic happen! Though without OPK's I'll have NO clue when we should BD... that's hubby's plan LOLOL. 

Still hoping all you ladies get your BFP's! I'll be back to TTC in about 3 months if taking it easy doesn't help. He's patient, I am NOT! :nope:

BABY DUST TO ALL YOU LADIES AND FX'ed for your :bfp: !! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Petzy

Well girls... im heading home now... no AF yet... fingers crossed but im pretty sure shes a comin! haha... this is the day I got it on the last 4 months so if I make it to tomorrow wish me luck LMAO


----------



## Petzy

Sorry to say ladies, I woke up to my insides being torn apart by a wild packa of coyotes LMAO - AF has arrived.... CD1 for me! Its less dissapointing as I had convinced myself I was out and meant it.... so there is that haha....

Onto the next month right?! I have to make the most of it and enjoy every (child-free!) day I figure..... 

How is everyone else?


----------



## tulip11

Petzy said:


> Sorry to say ladies, I woke up to my insides being torn apart by a wild packa of coyotes LMAO - AF has arrived.... CD1 for me! Its less dissapointing as I had convinced myself I was out and meant it.... so there is that haha....
> 
> Onto the next month right?! I have to make the most of it and enjoy every (child-free!) day I figure.....
> 
> How is everyone else?

hey I am also on cd 1...so sry that stupid ugly witch caught u ...but lets hope for the best may be the next month is ours so wish u good luck hun :thumbup:


----------



## Petzy

tulip11 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to say ladies, I woke up to my insides being torn apart by a wild packa of coyotes LMAO - AF has arrived.... CD1 for me! Its less dissapointing as I had convinced myself I was out and meant it.... so there is that haha....
> 
> Onto the next month right?! I have to make the most of it and enjoy every (child-free!) day I figure.....
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> hey I am also on cd 1...so sry that stupid ugly witch caught u ...but lets hope for the best may be the next month is ours so wish u good luck hun :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good luck to you too! You are welcome to hang out here and wait it out with us! :)


----------



## nimbec

So sorry petzy damn witch!!!!! ((((hugs))))

Hope everyone else is ok too gl to everyone xx


----------



## barbikins

Sorry to hear!!! I've been so busy getting our house ready but my update is that I'm at the clinic every morning for cycle monitoring. Blood & Ultrasoud. Very early mornings too. I'm up at 6.30am tomorrow :(
On Wednesday I got my Sono ultrasound. This is where fluid fills my uterus to check the inside of my uterus & tubes. Everything looks great! It was uncomfortable & the ultrasounds are also uncomfortable every day. I look forward to O & sleeping in!!
I'm in CD 12 & I usually O on cd 16. Bah. 

Petzy, you going to chart this cycle?!


----------



## AZBabyDust

holy cow :bfp:


----------



## barbikins

Congrats!!!!!!!!

I'm waiting to hear from the clinic if I have O'd or r just about to.


----------



## nimbec

Congrats az!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petzy

AZBabyDust said:


> holy cow :bfp:

OMG wow! Thats amazing! Congratulations! Can you post your symptoms, etc?

So exciting!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Sorry to hear!!! I've been so busy getting our house ready but my update is that I'm at the clinic every morning for cycle monitoring. Blood & Ultrasoud. Very early mornings too. I'm up at 6.30am tomorrow :(
> On Wednesday I got my Sono ultrasound. This is where fluid fills my uterus to check the inside of my uterus & tubes. Everything looks great! It was uncomfortable & the ultrasounds are also uncomfortable every day. I look forward to O & sleeping in!!
> I'm in CD 12 & I usually O on cd 16. Bah.
> 
> Petzy, you going to chart this cycle?!

Barb Im so glad to hear everything looks great! I have only had a vaginal ultrasound before but they suck!!! Has DH had his spermies tested?? I guess you are O'ing in about three days!

As for me, no I am not charting just yet. I am on CD6 - when do you usually start charting? Is it CD1? Ahhh - I need to get a thermometer dont I? haha..... I am going to OPK this month again though - I should have enough for November and December - hoping for a Christmas bean ahhhh arent we all lol


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear!!! I've been so busy getting our house ready but my update is that I'm at the clinic every morning for cycle monitoring. Blood & Ultrasoud. Very early mornings too. I'm up at 6.30am tomorrow :(
> On Wednesday I got my Sono ultrasound. This is where fluid fills my uterus to check the inside of my uterus & tubes. Everything looks great! It was uncomfortable & the ultrasounds are also uncomfortable every day. I look forward to O & sleeping in!!
> I'm in CD 12 & I usually O on cd 16. Bah.
> 
> Petzy, you going to chart this cycle?!
> 
> Barb Im so glad to hear everything looks great! I have only had a vaginal ultrasound before but they suck!!! Has DH had his spermies tested?? I guess you are O'ing in about three days!
> 
> As for me, no I am not charting just yet. I am on CD6 - when do you usually start charting? Is it CD1? Ahhh - I need to get a thermometer dont I? haha..... I am going to OPK this month again though - I should have enough for November and December - hoping for a Christmas bean ahhhh arent we all lolClick to expand...


Hey Hun!

DH had his spermies tested but we don't get the lab results until November 19th. We get all our tests back & an overview of what's going on. I'm nervous. Oh wow, that's this coming Monday!!!
I should find out today between 12 & 1pm from the clinic if I've ovulated already. My tests from yesterday would show that my LH shot strait up...from a 5 to I think it was 35? So I went in this morning to see if I've actually Ovulated. My Estrogen is around the 800s & they need to see a drop again to confirm Ovulation. I hope this is it...so I can get into my TWW but also so I don't have to get up at 6am anymore!

Yep, you should start temping on CD1...you aren't too late, you can get a thermometer for BBT at Shoppers. It's recommended you always temp from CD1...I highly recommend you do that for at least 2 months. After that point, I started around CD 8/9/10 because I knew when I was ovulating...so I would temp from about 5 days before Ovulation & until AF arrived just so I can see if there were any dips...but it was also a good piece of information to share with my doctors to confirm that everything's looking good.

I thought I'd have a baby by now...I never thought I'd have to hope I'm knocked up by end of this year. So weird!!!! Cycle #10...stark reminder I could have been due this month...HMPH...


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear!!! I've been so busy getting our house ready but my update is that I'm at the clinic every morning for cycle monitoring. Blood & Ultrasoud. Very early mornings too. I'm up at 6.30am tomorrow :(
> On Wednesday I got my Sono ultrasound. This is where fluid fills my uterus to check the inside of my uterus & tubes. Everything looks great! It was uncomfortable & the ultrasounds are also uncomfortable every day. I look forward to O & sleeping in!!
> I'm in CD 12 & I usually O on cd 16. Bah.
> 
> Petzy, you going to chart this cycle?!
> 
> Barb Im so glad to hear everything looks great! I have only had a vaginal ultrasound before but they suck!!! Has DH had his spermies tested?? I guess you are O'ing in about three days!
> 
> As for me, no I am not charting just yet. I am on CD6 - when do you usually start charting? Is it CD1? Ahhh - I need to get a thermometer dont I? haha..... I am going to OPK this month again though - I should have enough for November and December - hoping for a Christmas bean ahhhh arent we all lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Hun!
> 
> DH had his spermies tested but we don't get the lab results until November 19th. We get all our tests back & an overview of what's going on. I'm nervous. Oh wow, that's this coming Monday!!!
> I should find out today between 12 & 1pm from the clinic if I've ovulated already. My tests from yesterday would show that my LH shot strait up...from a 5 to I think it was 35? So I went in this morning to see if I've actually Ovulated. My Estrogen is around the 800s & they need to see a drop again to confirm Ovulation. I hope this is it...so I can get into my TWW but also so I don't have to get up at 6am anymore!
> 
> Yep, you should start temping on CD1...you aren't too late, you can get a thermometer for BBT at Shoppers. It's recommended you always temp from CD1...I highly recommend you do that for at least 2 months. After that point, I started around CD 8/9/10 because I knew when I was ovulating...so I would temp from about 5 days before Ovulation & until AF arrived just so I can see if there were any dips...but it was also a good piece of information to share with my doctors to confirm that everything's looking good.
> 
> I thought I'd have a baby by now...I never thought I'd have to hope I'm knocked up by end of this year. So weird!!!! Cycle #10...stark reminder I could have been due this month...HMPH...Click to expand...

Yes I hear you on being pg by now - absolutely - but I think its so great you are going through this process at the clinic and thats great you are getting results next Monday. So does this mean you could be ov'ing early then if you usually ov on CD16?? I will pick up a thermometer. I might have one at home already actually - is it just the same kind you use for a fever, etc? Sorry I am so new at that stuff!!

On the upside - DH is really coming around on the baby talk. I really dont talk about it a lot but it just seems to come up here and there... He said (TMI) yesterday that he hopes when he conceive it is really intimate and I was like wow that was sweet. And we are talking about getting a puppy (we are major dog people and we lost our dog three years ago and are jonesing big time for new one!), so he was saying yesterday what would be the best time to do that around baby, etc.... I think these are all good signs!


----------



## barbikins

Hey You,

You're right, the important part is I've been proactive. Thanks for the reminder :)
Well, remember I took some crazy, strong herbs from my Tibetan guy? Well, since then my cycle went from around 31/32 days to 29 days. So, yes I believe I could be Ovulating today. And if the clinic confirms it then my cycle has shortened by average of 2 days which is consistent with my other two girlfriends who's seen the same guy for different reasons. My ticker isn't very accurate.

As for your thermometer no it is not a regular fever thermometer. You need to get a BBT Digital Thermometer....they are pink at Shoppers. They measure to the 10th degree which is important b/c your ovulation spike could be as minor as .10 to .20 degrees. A regular thermometer wouldn't pick this up. Good luck! Let me know if you have any questions :)

Aww. Your hubby is very sweet. You know some times it takes some time to warm up to it. Even if he's ready, he's probably nervous right? My husband was very standoffish for the first couple of months...now he's like 'why aren't you pregnant damn it!!!'. Mind you I dont think he was totally ready when we started. AS for a puppy - good luck! We had a lot of dog conversations...of when. Because it should be before baby or a few years after...not while I have an infant. But since we are selling our house this week & trying to buy a new one, its not a good time. I think we will revisit in the future. We also will have more expenses because we're going to upgrade out house.

I will let you know once I get that call this afternoon :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey You,
> 
> You're right, the important part is I've been proactive. Thanks for the reminder :)
> Well, remember I took some crazy, strong herbs from my Tibetan guy? Well, since then my cycle went from around 31/32 days to 29 days. So, yes I believe I could be Ovulating today. And if the clinic confirms it then my cycle has shortened by average of 2 days which is consistent with my other two girlfriends who's seen the same guy for different reasons. My ticker isn't very accurate.
> 
> As for your thermometer no it is not a regular fever thermometer. You need to get a BBT Digital Thermometer....they are pink at Shoppers. They measure to the 10th degree which is important b/c your ovulation spike could be as minor as .10 to .20 degrees. A regular thermometer wouldn't pick this up. Good luck! Let me know if you have any questions :)
> 
> Aww. Your hubby is very sweet. You know some times it takes some time to warm up to it. Even if he's ready, he's probably nervous right? My husband was very standoffish for the first couple of months...now he's like 'why aren't you pregnant damn it!!!'. Mind you I dont think he was totally ready when we started. AS for a puppy - good luck! We had a lot of dog conversations...of when. Because it should be before baby or a few years after...not while I have an infant. But since we are selling our house this week & trying to buy a new one, its not a good time. I think we will revisit in the future. We also will have more expenses because we're going to upgrade out house.
> 
> I will let you know once I get that call this afternoon :)

Thanks yes - we are thinking about it! May get one soon - maybe not... I will let u know! LOL. 

And thanks re the BBT thermometer - see I had no idea... 

Keep me posted :D


----------



## AZBabyDust

Petzy said:


> AZBabyDust said:
> 
> 
> holy cow :bfp:
> 
> OMG wow! Thats amazing! Congratulations! Can you post your symptoms, etc?
> 
> So exciting!!!Click to expand...

You know, the funny thing is I was SO sure I was out this month and DH and I were about to call it quits for the time being. I tested negative at 10 DPO and just kind of gave up. Technically my period is due tomorrow on the 13th but I took two tests yesterday and both came back a strong BFP!! 

I had sharp stabbing pains in the uterus around 5, 7, 9, and 12 DPO and period like cramps that felt like AF was going to start but wasn't due for a good week and half. I also had super tender nipples but I always get sore breasts before AF, but I had never experienced sensitive nipples. In fact, that may have been the biggest sign as they are NEVER sensitive (even during BD'ing, lol im cursed). I started getting really tired around 5 DPO.

I had no spotting and no implantation dip on my chart. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fc88d/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

AHHHH so excited but very worried something is going to go wrong as it is so early! Praying for the best! Have a Dr.s appt at 11 AM today :happydance:


----------



## Petzy

AZBabyDust said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZBabyDust said:
> 
> 
> holy cow :bfp:
> 
> OMG wow! Thats amazing! Congratulations! Can you post your symptoms, etc?
> 
> So exciting!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You know, the funny thing is I was SO sure I was out this month and DH and I were about to call it quits for the time being. I tested negative at 10 DPO and just kind of gave up. Technically my period is due tomorrow on the 13th but I took two tests yesterday and both came back a strong BFP!!
> 
> I had sharp stabbing pains in the uterus around 5, 7, 9, and 12 DPO and period like cramps that felt like AF was going to start but wasn't due for a good week and half. I also had super tender nipples but I always get sore breasts before AF, but I had never experienced sensitive nipples. In fact, that may have been the biggest sign as they are NEVER sensitive (even during BD'ing, lol im cursed). I started getting really tired around 5 DPO.
> 
> I had no spotting and no implantation dip on my chart.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fc88d/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> AHHHH so excited but very worried something is going to go wrong as it is so early! Praying for the best! Have a Dr.s appt at 11 AM today :happydance:Click to expand...

Thats so exciting! Thank you for posting your symptoms... So I am guessing you didnt test again after 10DPO? It was still early LOL! Thats great though..... Try your best not to stress and H&H 9 Months to you!!

Heres to hoping I get stabbing pains and nipple sensitivity this cycle LMAO


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies! So I got the call that I've ovulated...wahoooo! So I would say I am 1dpo?? MY LP is 15 days & so then it would be 29 day cycle since August. Anyway - the call said based on today's results I ovulated. Not totally sure if that means today or yesterday. Meh. Anyway, Monday I go in for a progesterone blood test in the morning & followed by our 6 week follow up with the doctor.

Monday the 26th I go in for a pregnancy blood test!!! :)
I usually know 3 days before AF arrives that she's coming. So I'll be sadly disappointed if I get PMS!


----------



## AZBabyDust

Petzy said:


> AZBabyDust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZBabyDust said:
> 
> 
> holy cow :bfp:
> 
> OMG wow! Thats amazing! Congratulations! Can you post your symptoms, etc?
> 
> So exciting!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You know, the funny thing is I was SO sure I was out this month and DH and I were about to call it quits for the time being. I tested negative at 10 DPO and just kind of gave up. Technically my period is due tomorrow on the 13th but I took two tests yesterday and both came back a strong BFP!!
> 
> I had sharp stabbing pains in the uterus around 5, 7, 9, and 12 DPO and period like cramps that felt like AF was going to start but wasn't due for a good week and half. I also had super tender nipples but I always get sore breasts before AF, but I had never experienced sensitive nipples. In fact, that may have been the biggest sign as they are NEVER sensitive (even during BD'ing, lol im cursed). I started getting really tired around 5 DPO.
> 
> I had no spotting and no implantation dip on my chart.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fc88d/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> AHHHH so excited but very worried something is going to go wrong as it is so early! Praying for the best! Have a Dr.s appt at 11 AM today :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats so exciting! Thank you for posting your symptoms... So I am guessing you didnt test again after 10DPO? It was still early LOL! Thats great though..... Try your best not to stress and H&H 9 Months to you!!
> 
> Heres to hoping I get stabbing pains and nipple sensitivity this cycle LMAOClick to expand...

Petzy no I gave up at 10 DPO lol I felt very out! But went to the Dr. and they confirmed a positive test! I have an extremely early ultrasound on Wednesday due to previous miscarriage but I am trying to stay optimistic and hope for the best! Thank you for your encouragement!

I hope you and all the ladies here get their BFP's soon! :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies! So I got the call that I've ovulated...wahoooo! So I would say I am 1dpo?? MY LP is 15 days & so then it would be 29 day cycle since August. Anyway - the call said based on today's results I ovulated. Not totally sure if that means today or yesterday. Meh. Anyway, Monday I go in for a progesterone blood test in the morning & followed by our 6 week follow up with the doctor.
> 
> Monday the 26th I go in for a pregnancy blood test!!! :)
> I usually know 3 days before AF arrives that she's coming. So I'll be sadly disappointed if I get PMS!

Hooray! Thats great! Sounds like everythings working down there as it should be! You are back in the 2WW hehe......


----------



## Petzy

AZBabyDust said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZBabyDust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZBabyDust said:
> 
> 
> holy cow :bfp:
> 
> OMG wow! Thats amazing! Congratulations! Can you post your symptoms, etc?
> 
> So exciting!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You know, the funny thing is I was SO sure I was out this month and DH and I were about to call it quits for the time being. I tested negative at 10 DPO and just kind of gave up. Technically my period is due tomorrow on the 13th but I took two tests yesterday and both came back a strong BFP!!
> 
> I had sharp stabbing pains in the uterus around 5, 7, 9, and 12 DPO and period like cramps that felt like AF was going to start but wasn't due for a good week and half. I also had super tender nipples but I always get sore breasts before AF, but I had never experienced sensitive nipples. In fact, that may have been the biggest sign as they are NEVER sensitive (even during BD'ing, lol im cursed). I started getting really tired around 5 DPO.
> 
> I had no spotting and no implantation dip on my chart.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fc88d/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> AHHHH so excited but very worried something is going to go wrong as it is so early! Praying for the best! Have a Dr.s appt at 11 AM today :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats so exciting! Thank you for posting your symptoms... So I am guessing you didnt test again after 10DPO? It was still early LOL! Thats great though..... Try your best not to stress and H&H 9 Months to you!!
> 
> Heres to hoping I get stabbing pains and nipple sensitivity this cycle LMAOClick to expand...
> 
> Petzy no I gave up at 10 DPO lol I felt very out! But went to the Dr. and they confirmed a positive test! I have an extremely early ultrasound on Wednesday due to previous miscarriage but I am trying to stay optimistic and hope for the best! Thank you for your encouragement!
> 
> I hope you and all the ladies here get their BFP's soon! :thumbup:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Well FX for a sticky healthy bean for you and DH! :) Its good to know 10DPO BFN's mean nothing lol.... thats encouraging! You are welcome to hang out here - we have some preggies around like Nimbec! :)


----------



## barbikins

I am either 1 dpo or 2 dpo today. I wanted to call back the clinic & ask which day they considered me to Ovulate...Sunday or Monday.

How are you Petzy? Did you get a BBT Thermometer?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I am either 1 dpo or 2 dpo today. I wanted to call back the clinic & ask which day they considered me to Ovulate...Sunday or Monday.
> 
> How are you Petzy? Did you get a BBT Thermometer?

Hey Barbi

I am good :) No BBT thermometer yet - I am going to wait until next cycle and then I think I will jump in. I will stick with the OPK's this month and try to take it easy and enjoy it. Of course I (not-so-secretly) have my fingers crossed for a Christmas bean.... haha.

Did you call the clinic? I wonder if they can determine that or if its a 24-48 hour estimate as well?

I am on CD7 today - starting my opk's on CD10 - Friday :)


----------



## Petzy

How is everyone?

CD9 over here.... starting OPK tomorrow :). Just found out a close friend of mine is now officially TTC so its nice to have someone going through it outside of here... I told her I am a wealth of knowledge now haha......

DH and I are on the verge of making decision on the puppy front.... AHHHHH


----------



## tulip11

Petzy said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> CD9 over here.... starting OPK tomorrow :). Just found out a close friend of mine is now officially TTC so its nice to have someone going through it outside of here... I told her I am a wealth of knowledge now haha......
> 
> DH and I are on the verge of making decision on the puppy front.... AHHHHH

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/1375669-december-testing-thread.html


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> CD9 over here.... starting OPK tomorrow :). Just found out a close friend of mine is now officially TTC so its nice to have someone going through it outside of here... I told her I am a wealth of knowledge now haha......
> 
> DH and I are on the verge of making decision on the puppy front.... AHHHHH

Good luck testing! I hope you get clearer results!
I have a couple friends who are going to try next year & while it would be cool to have babies around the same age, I hope they don't get pregnant before me LOL

So...puppy or not to puppy??


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> CD9 over here.... starting OPK tomorrow :). Just found out a close friend of mine is now officially TTC so its nice to have someone going through it outside of here... I told her I am a wealth of knowledge now haha......
> 
> DH and I are on the verge of making decision on the puppy front.... AHHHHH
> 
> Good luck testing! I hope you get clearer results!
> I have a couple friends who are going to try next year & while it would be cool to have babies around the same age, I hope they don't get pregnant before me LOL
> 
> So...puppy or not to puppy??Click to expand...

haha... yeah I definitely dont want to wait for them and if this friend gets pregnant right away I will be happy for her but definitely SAD for me! lol

Yep re Pup - that is the question indeed...... its a big decision!


----------



## Petzy

tulip11 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> CD9 over here.... starting OPK tomorrow :). Just found out a close friend of mine is now officially TTC so its nice to have someone going through it outside of here... I told her I am a wealth of knowledge now haha......
> 
> DH and I are on the verge of making decision on the puppy front.... AHHHHH
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/1375669-december-testing-thread.htmlClick to expand...

Thanks Tulip I sent you my date to add to the thread :)


----------



## nimbec

Hehe petzy well if it helps I bought a puppy as couldn't get pg and 2days before we picked him up from breeder I got my bfp!! Maybe it could happen to you too!! :)


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hehe petzy well if it helps I bought a puppy as couldn't get pg and 2days before we picked him up from breeder I got my bfp!! Maybe it could happen to you too!! :)

Haha.... we are on the verge of making a decision but its so hard. DH wants one badly too, but he said maybe we should wait for baby and then when baby is like 2 or 3 go and get one as a family... 

We could go either way we are just stuck in indecision! I just think it would be so nice to have one right now - DH thinks i am jonesing to nurture something lol - maybe he is right.... but what if i dont get pg for a while?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Hehe petzy well if it helps I bought a puppy as couldn't get pg and 2days before we picked him up from breeder I got my bfp!! Maybe it could happen to you too!! :)
> 
> Haha.... we are on the verge of making a decision but its so hard. DH wants one badly too, but he said maybe we should wait for baby and then when baby is like 2 or 3 go and get one as a family...
> 
> We could go either way we are just stuck in indecision! I just think it would be so nice to have one right now - DH thinks i am jonesing to nurture something lol - maybe he is right.... but what if i dont get pg for a while?Click to expand...

We are in the same boat...either get one before I get pregnant or 2-3 years after baby is here. I don't want a toddler & running after a dog that's being trained. We decided to wait...we are trying to sell/buy a house & its easier w/o a pet. And getting a dog will have added expenses & since a new, bigger house means bigger mortgage & a few years of Mat leave & day care, I think we need to wait.

I think make the logical decission. I wanted a dog so badly too but after a few months passed & I was more logical about the decission to wait. To each their own!

I am 4dpo today!!! Have you started OPK? I actually wish I did OPK so I could see the test result vs. the clinic's blood/ultrasound results. Dummy! 
But i predicted CD15 & I was right!


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Hehe petzy well if it helps I bought a puppy as couldn't get pg and 2days before we picked him up from breeder I got my bfp!! Maybe it could happen to you too!! :)

What breed did you get?!

OMG you're half way through your pregnancy! Congrats!
Time has certainly flown...my oh my.


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Hehe petzy well if it helps I bought a puppy as couldn't get pg and 2days before we picked him up from breeder I got my bfp!! Maybe it could happen to you too!! :)

You have a belly shot you could share?! :)
How much are you showing now??


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Hehe petzy well if it helps I bought a puppy as couldn't get pg and 2days before we picked him up from breeder I got my bfp!! Maybe it could happen to you too!! :)
> 
> Haha.... we are on the verge of making a decision but its so hard. DH wants one badly too, but he said maybe we should wait for baby and then when baby is like 2 or 3 go and get one as a family...
> 
> We could go either way we are just stuck in indecision! I just think it would be so nice to have one right now - DH thinks i am jonesing to nurture something lol - maybe he is right.... but what if i dont get pg for a while?Click to expand...
> 
> We are in the same boat...either get one before I get pregnant or 2-3 years after baby is here. I don't want a toddler & running after a dog that's being trained. We decided to wait...we are trying to sell/buy a house & its easier w/o a pet. And getting a dog will have added expenses & since a new, bigger house means bigger mortgage & a few years of Mat leave & day care, I think we need to wait.
> 
> I think make the logical decission. I wanted a dog so badly too but after a few months passed & I was more logical about the decission to wait. To each their own!
> 
> I am 4dpo today!!! Have you started OPK? I actually wish I did OPK so I could see the test result vs. the clinic's blood/ultrasound results. Dummy!
> But i predicted CD15 & I was right!Click to expand...

Yes well we are in a good place for a pup I guess and not moving or anything like that - financially we can take it on though they are a bit pricey at first! Its just a matter or now, or when a kid is a few years old - and that seems so so far away right now......

Yes starting OPK today and guess what? I fucking forgot them again!!!! I am going to take it at 5 ish when I get home and I am giong to try really hard not to screw it up again. I will shove 20 of them in my purse to be safe LOL


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Hehe petzy well if it helps I bought a puppy as couldn't get pg and 2days before we picked him up from breeder I got my bfp!! Maybe it could happen to you too!! :)
> 
> What breed did you get?!
> 
> OMG you're half way through your pregnancy! Congrats!
> Time has certainly flown...my oh my.Click to expand...

Wow I know!! Thats nuts...

yes what breed! and show us that bump! LMAO:happydance:


----------



## nimbec

Hi Guys!! well i bought a chuihuaua puppy :) so a minature dog really they are so good with people and such lovely charactors to have around. I'd be totally lost without him now! I was desperate to urture something too ;) I think as long as you plan and have a sensible dog there is no reason to worry as dog will be at least 1 when baby is born.....that was my thought anyway. Obviously a great dane would be a completly different kettle of fish lol 

Thanks on my half way congrats :) :) I don't like to mention too much as i'm all too aware of how hard it is for you guys still waiting (((hugs)) I will attach a bump piccy tomorrow as i have to uplaod to competer from phone - I have a DEFINATE bump now and zero clothes fit even grown out of my forst maternity clothes - ooooops! 

Keep me informed of how u are all doing! You must all mostly be back near or in the 2ww now?


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hi Guys!! well i bought a chuihuaua puppy :) so a minature dog really they are so good with people and such lovely charactors to have around. I'd be totally lost without him now! I was desperate to urture something too ;) I think as long as you plan and have a sensible dog there is no reason to worry as dog will be at least 1 when baby is born.....that was my thought anyway. Obviously a great dane would be a completly different kettle of fish lol
> 
> Thanks on my half way congrats :) :) I don't like to mention too much as i'm all too aware of how hard it is for you guys still waiting (((hugs)) I will attach a bump piccy tomorrow as i have to uplaod to competer from phone - I have a DEFINATE bump now and zero clothes fit even grown out of my forst maternity clothes - ooooops!
> 
> Keep me informed of how u are all doing! You must all mostly be back near or in the 2ww now?

Nimbec I can only speak for myself but never feel like you cant mention it - I love to hear the updates and how its going - gives me an idea of what i have ahead of me soon enough! :) 

Looking forward to the bump pic

and Chihuahua's are very cute!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks petzy!! :) how are u holding up? Are u doing anything different this cycle?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Hehe petzy well if it helps I bought a puppy as couldn't get pg and 2days before we picked him up from breeder I got my bfp!! Maybe it could happen to you too!! :)
> 
> Haha.... we are on the verge of making a decision but its so hard. DH wants one badly too, but he said maybe we should wait for baby and then when baby is like 2 or 3 go and get one as a family...
> 
> We could go either way we are just stuck in indecision! I just think it would be so nice to have one right now - DH thinks i am jonesing to nurture something lol - maybe he is right.... but what if i dont get pg for a while?Click to expand...
> 
> We are in the same boat...either get one before I get pregnant or 2-3 years after baby is here. I don't want a toddler & running after a dog that's being trained. We decided to wait...we are trying to sell/buy a house & its easier w/o a pet. And getting a dog will have added expenses & since a new, bigger house means bigger mortgage & a few years of Mat leave & day care, I think we need to wait.
> 
> I think make the logical decission. I wanted a dog so badly too but after a few months passed & I was more logical about the decission to wait. To each their own!
> 
> I am 4dpo today!!! Have you started OPK? I actually wish I did OPK so I could see the test result vs. the clinic's blood/ultrasound results. Dummy!
> But i predicted CD15 & I was right!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes well we are in a good place for a pup I guess and not moving or anything like that - financially we can take it on though they are a bit pricey at first! Its just a matter or now, or when a kid is a few years old - and that seems so so far away right now......
> 
> Yes starting OPK today and guess what? I fucking forgot them again!!!! I am going to take it at 5 ish when I get home and I am giong to try really hard not to screw it up again. I will shove 20 of them in my purse to be safe LOLClick to expand...


I'm w/you on the whole dog reasoning. I was there too. I do wish we could right now. But I'm ok to wait. What breed of dog are you planning to get?

Lol I used to carry at least 5 in my purse but a bunch in my office drawer at work & a bunch at home. You know, I feel totally oK not having bought iC's yet. I don't feel panic like I need to poas. I feel at peace this month & what may/may not happen. I really want to be pregnant but after 10 plus months, it's just exhausting!!! Anyway, I will wait to hear out prognosis Monday. If its good, I will order some tests to start Wednesday which would be 9dpo & very reasonable.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Hehe petzy well if it helps I bought a puppy as couldn't get pg and 2days before we picked him up from breeder I got my bfp!! Maybe it could happen to you too!! :)
> 
> Haha.... we are on the verge of making a decision but its so hard. DH wants one badly too, but he said maybe we should wait for baby and then when baby is like 2 or 3 go and get one as a family...
> 
> We could go either way we are just stuck in indecision! I just think it would be so nice to have one right now - DH thinks i am jonesing to nurture something lol - maybe he is right.... but what if i dont get pg for a while?Click to expand...
> 
> We are in the same boat...either get one before I get pregnant or 2-3 years after baby is here. I don't want a toddler & running after a dog that's being trained. We decided to wait...we are trying to sell/buy a house & its easier w/o a pet. And getting a dog will have added expenses & since a new, bigger house means bigger mortgage & a few years of Mat leave & day care, I think we need to wait.
> 
> I think make the logical decission. I wanted a dog so badly too but after a few months passed & I was more logical about the decission to wait. To each their own!
> 
> I am 4dpo today!!! Have you started OPK? I actually wish I did OPK so I could see the test result vs. the clinic's blood/ultrasound results. Dummy!
> But i predicted CD15 & I was right!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes well we are in a good place for a pup I guess and not moving or anything like that - financially we can take it on though they are a bit pricey at first! Its just a matter or now, or when a kid is a few years old - and that seems so so far away right now......
> 
> Yes starting OPK today and guess what? I fucking forgot them again!!!! I am going to take it at 5 ish when I get home and I am giong to try really hard not to screw it up again. I will shove 20 of them in my purse to be safe LOLClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm w/you on the whole dog reasoning. I was there too. I do wish we could right now. But I'm ok to wait. What breed of dog are you planning to get?
> 
> Lol I used to carry at least 5 in my purse but a bunch in my office drawer at work & a bunch at home. You know, I feel totally oK not having bought iC's yet. I don't feel panic like I need to poas. I feel at peace this month & what may/may not happen. I really want to be pregnant but after 10 plus months, it's just exhausting!!! Anyway, I will wait to hear out prognosis Monday. If its good, I will order some tests to start Wednesday which would be 9dpo & very reasonable.Click to expand...

We have decided to wait until after baby. As DH puts it, it is the harder decision and probably the better one... UGH why am I so upset!! LOL

DH says I need a baby and he will enjoy lots of BD'ing lol..... he has been really sweet lately its great.

Barb im so glad you dont feel the POAS attack yet - you deserve a relaxed month!!


----------



## barbikins

You know, you'll have your hands full w/a baby & you'll have lots of time to enjoy each moment you have with baby. So, in the end - it will probably be the best decision! I hope this will be your month!!!!
Im glad he's being so sweet...my hubby took some time to really coming around to the fact we are trying. Last couple of months I caught him in a moment of almost excitement wondering if I got knocked up! Not quite but it was there. So, I hope he'll be ecstatic when the test result is positive! He is such a worry wort!

Yes, thank you - I need to chill :) Plus the clinic was cycle monitoring so I didnt have to guess!


----------



## mommapowers32

Hey ladies !!! I finally got my internet working again!! I've miss all of you and have been thinking and praying for you !! 

I was trying to catch up but there was a lot of pages to read so give me.a run down how are you ??


I'll be 18 weeks on Monday, and we are having a GIRL! Im finally able to eat with out getting sick which is nice :) still looking for a job, but that's about it over here !


----------



## Petzy

mommapowers32 said:


> Hey ladies !!! I finally got my internet working again!! I've miss all of you and have been thinking and praying for you !!
> 
> I was trying to catch up but there was a lot of pages to read so give me.a run down how are you ??
> 
> 
> I'll be 18 weeks on Monday, and we are having a GIRL! Im finally able to eat with out getting sick which is nice :) still looking for a job, but that's about it over here !

Hi Momma! Welcome back - its been awhile! :) I cant believe you are 18 weeks already! Time flies (for us anyways haha... I am sure BEING pregnant is not the same lol)

Congrats on the girl!!!:happydance::baby:


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies - Happy Monday (yuck I know)

I am on CD13 today and should be O'ing very soon! I started my OPKs the other day and they were a little darker last night and I am hoping for a dark one today! I will post a pic if I need help deciphering them later! :) 

I finally picked up my Mother of All Pregnancy Guide (Canadian) last night and I blew through every chapter before First Trimester - so much information on conception and fertility It was really interesting! I stopped reading when I got to pregnancy stuff - I will wait on that I dont need to overwhelm myself haha...... I am going to try to stress a bit less about BD'ing on every fertile day as the book stresses again and again that every other is actually preferred and more than enough "coverage" lol.....

So we BD'd yesterday morning (Sunday) and hopefully tonight.

How is everyone else - Barbi how many DPO are you??


----------



## tulip11

Petzy said:


> Hi Ladies - Happy Monday (yuck I know)
> 
> I am on CD13 today and should be O'ing very soon! I started my OPKs the other day and they were a little darker last night and I am hoping for a dark one today! I will post a pic if I need help deciphering them later! :)
> 
> I finally picked up my Mother of All Pregnancy Guide (Canadian) last night and I blew through every chapter before First Trimester - so much information on conception and fertility It was really interesting! I stopped reading when I got to pregnancy stuff - I will wait on that I dont need to overwhelm myself haha...... I am going to try to stress a bit less about BD'ing on every fertile day as the book stresses again and again that every other is actually preferred and more than enough "coverage" lol.....
> 
> So we BD'd yesterday morning (Sunday) and hopefully tonight.
> 
> How is everyone else - Barbi how many DPO are you??

hi hun...I am also on cd 13 we are cycle buddies ..:thumbup::dust:


----------



## Petzy

tulip11 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - Happy Monday (yuck I know)
> 
> I am on CD13 today and should be O'ing very soon! I started my OPKs the other day and they were a little darker last night and I am hoping for a dark one today! I will post a pic if I need help deciphering them later! :)
> 
> I finally picked up my Mother of All Pregnancy Guide (Canadian) last night and I blew through every chapter before First Trimester - so much information on conception and fertility It was really interesting! I stopped reading when I got to pregnancy stuff - I will wait on that I dont need to overwhelm myself haha...... I am going to try to stress a bit less about BD'ing on every fertile day as the book stresses again and again that every other is actually preferred and more than enough "coverage" lol.....
> 
> So we BD'd yesterday morning (Sunday) and hopefully tonight.
> 
> How is everyone else - Barbi how many DPO are you??
> 
> hi hun...I am also on cd 13 we are cycle buddies ..:thumbup::dust:Click to expand...

Oh awesome :) Are you using OPK or anything?


----------



## tulip11

Petzy said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - Happy Monday (yuck I know)
> 
> I am on CD13 today and should be O'ing very soon! I started my OPKs the other day and they were a little darker last night and I am hoping for a dark one today! I will post a pic if I need help deciphering them later! :)
> 
> I finally picked up my Mother of All Pregnancy Guide (Canadian) last night and I blew through every chapter before First Trimester - so much information on conception and fertility It was really interesting! I stopped reading when I got to pregnancy stuff - I will wait on that I dont need to overwhelm myself haha...... I am going to try to stress a bit less about BD'ing on every fertile day as the book stresses again and again that every other is actually preferred and more than enough "coverage" lol.....
> 
> So we BD'd yesterday morning (Sunday) and hopefully tonight.
> 
> How is everyone else - Barbi how many DPO are you??
> 
> hi hun...I am also on cd 13 we are cycle buddies ..:thumbup::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh awesome :) Are you using OPK or anything?Click to expand...

yeah I am using opk...but still didnt get +...this time I am taking grapefruit juice...I have noticed an increase in my cm...whats about you hun...wish you all the v best...hope we all get out BFP this cycle:thumbup::dust:


----------



## Petzy

tulip11 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - Happy Monday (yuck I know)
> 
> I am on CD13 today and should be O'ing very soon! I started my OPKs the other day and they were a little darker last night and I am hoping for a dark one today! I will post a pic if I need help deciphering them later! :)
> 
> I finally picked up my Mother of All Pregnancy Guide (Canadian) last night and I blew through every chapter before First Trimester - so much information on conception and fertility It was really interesting! I stopped reading when I got to pregnancy stuff - I will wait on that I dont need to overwhelm myself haha...... I am going to try to stress a bit less about BD'ing on every fertile day as the book stresses again and again that every other is actually preferred and more than enough "coverage" lol.....
> 
> So we BD'd yesterday morning (Sunday) and hopefully tonight.
> 
> How is everyone else - Barbi how many DPO are you??
> 
> hi hun...I am also on cd 13 we are cycle buddies ..:thumbup::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh awesome :) Are you using OPK or anything?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I am using opk...but still didnt get +...this time I am taking grapefruit juice...I have noticed an increase in my cm...whats about you hun...wish you all the v best...hope we all get out BFP this cycle:thumbup::dust:Click to expand...

Hmm grapefruit juice eh? Maybe I will look into that next cycle! Are you getting close to your +opk? Hopefully by tomorrow for me...... FX for you this cycle Tulip :) Where are you located?


----------



## tulip11

Petzy said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - Happy Monday (yuck I know)
> 
> I am on CD13 today and should be O'ing very soon! I started my OPKs the other day and they were a little darker last night and I am hoping for a dark one today! I will post a pic if I need help deciphering them later! :)
> 
> I finally picked up my Mother of All Pregnancy Guide (Canadian) last night and I blew through every chapter before First Trimester - so much information on conception and fertility It was really interesting! I stopped reading when I got to pregnancy stuff - I will wait on that I dont need to overwhelm myself haha...... I am going to try to stress a bit less about BD'ing on every fertile day as the book stresses again and again that every other is actually preferred and more than enough "coverage" lol.....
> 
> So we BD'd yesterday morning (Sunday) and hopefully tonight.
> 
> How is everyone else - Barbi how many DPO are you??
> 
> hi hun...I am also on cd 13 we are cycle buddies ..:thumbup::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh awesome :) Are you using OPK or anything?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I am using opk...but still didnt get +...this time I am taking grapefruit juice...I have noticed an increase in my cm...whats about you hun...wish you all the v best...hope we all get out BFP this cycle:thumbup::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm grapefruit juice eh? Maybe I will look into that next cycle! Are you getting close to your +opk? Hopefully by tomorrow for me...... FX for you this cycle Tulip :) Where are you located?Click to expand...

thanks alot hun :) yeah last time I got + on cd 16 ...W-Yorkshire Uk...whats about you hun ? :thumbup::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Petzy

tulip11 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - Happy Monday (yuck I know)
> 
> I am on CD13 today and should be O'ing very soon! I started my OPKs the other day and they were a little darker last night and I am hoping for a dark one today! I will post a pic if I need help deciphering them later! :)
> 
> I finally picked up my Mother of All Pregnancy Guide (Canadian) last night and I blew through every chapter before First Trimester - so much information on conception and fertility It was really interesting! I stopped reading when I got to pregnancy stuff - I will wait on that I dont need to overwhelm myself haha...... I am going to try to stress a bit less about BD'ing on every fertile day as the book stresses again and again that every other is actually preferred and more than enough "coverage" lol.....
> 
> So we BD'd yesterday morning (Sunday) and hopefully tonight.
> 
> How is everyone else - Barbi how many DPO are you??
> 
> hi hun...I am also on cd 13 we are cycle buddies ..:thumbup::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh awesome :) Are you using OPK or anything?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I am using opk...but still didnt get +...this time I am taking grapefruit juice...I have noticed an increase in my cm...whats about you hun...wish you all the v best...hope we all get out BFP this cycle:thumbup::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm grapefruit juice eh? Maybe I will look into that next cycle!  Are you getting close to your +opk? Hopefully by tomorrow for me...... FX for you this cycle Tulip :) Where are you located?Click to expand...
> 
> thanks alot hun :) yeah last time I got + on cd 16 ...W-Yorkshire Uk...whats about you hun ? :thumbup::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Well good luck - Feel free to join me for some symptom spotting once you get your + haha..... I am in Canada. :)


----------



## tulip11

Petzy said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - Happy Monday (yuck I know)
> 
> I am on CD13 today and should be O'ing very soon! I started my OPKs the other day and they were a little darker last night and I am hoping for a dark one today! I will post a pic if I need help deciphering them later! :)
> 
> I finally picked up my Mother of All Pregnancy Guide (Canadian) last night and I blew through every chapter before First Trimester - so much information on conception and fertility It was really interesting! I stopped reading when I got to pregnancy stuff - I will wait on that I dont need to overwhelm myself haha...... I am going to try to stress a bit less about BD'ing on every fertile day as the book stresses again and again that every other is actually preferred and more than enough "coverage" lol.....
> 
> So we BD'd yesterday morning (Sunday) and hopefully tonight.
> 
> How is everyone else - Barbi how many DPO are you??
> 
> hi hun...I am also on cd 13 we are cycle buddies ..:thumbup::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh awesome :) Are you using OPK or anything?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I am using opk...but still didnt get +...this time I am taking grapefruit juice...I have noticed an increase in my cm...whats about you hun...wish you all the v best...hope we all get out BFP this cycle:thumbup::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm grapefruit juice eh? Maybe I will look into that next cycle! Are you getting close to your +opk? Hopefully by tomorrow for me...... FX for you this cycle Tulip :) Where are you located?Click to expand...
> 
> thanks alot hun :) yeah last time I got + on cd 16 ...W-Yorkshire Uk...whats about you hun ? :thumbup::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Well good luck - Feel free to join me for some symptom spotting once you get your + haha..... I am in Canada. :)Click to expand...

thanks alot...so sweet of you hun :hugs: sure why not...:dust::thumbup:


----------



## Petzy

Ok took my first OPK today - not yet positive but darker than yesterday for sure... because I am getting there I will test twice a day - Probably around 530 today when I get home. I expect my positive by tomorrow at some point


----------



## tulip11

Petzy said:


> Ok took my first OPK today - not yet positive but darker than yesterday for sure... because I am getting there I will test twice a day - Probably around 530 today when I get home. I expect my positive by tomorrow at some point

hun check out this I have posted pics of opk which I took today but I am so confused dont knw whether its + or -..https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/1444233-need-help-positive-negative.html


----------



## Petzy

tulip11 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Ok took my first OPK today - not yet positive but darker than yesterday for sure... because I am getting there I will test twice a day - Probably around 530 today when I get home. I expect my positive by tomorrow at some point
> 
> hun check out this I have posted pics of opk which I took today but I am so confused dont knw whether its + or -..https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/1444233-need-help-positive-negative.htmlClick to expand...

Hey Tulip that looks positive to me - I am not familiar with that brand so I dont know which is test vs. control but they seem equally as dark! I hope you have got lots of BD'ing in! :) FX


----------



## tulip11

Petzy said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Ok took my first OPK today - not yet positive but darker than yesterday for sure... because I am getting there I will test twice a day - Probably around 530 today when I get home. I expect my positive by tomorrow at some point
> 
> hun check out this I have posted pics of opk which I took today but I am so confused dont knw whether its + or -..https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/1444233-need-help-positive-negative.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Tulip that looks positive to me - I am not familiar with that brand so I dont know which is test vs. control but they seem equally as dark! I hope you have got lots of BD'ing in! :) FXClick to expand...

hun circular line is control line and square one is test line...but I am confused because this time I got some internet cheapies so that didnt give me such dark line while this one gave me ....thx


----------



## Petzy

Well that one looks quite positively positive to me lol - I havent seen your internet cheapies but this one looks good...


----------



## tulip11

Petzy said:


> Well that one looks quite positively positive to me lol - I havent seen your internet cheapies but this one looks good...

thanks hun...last 2 cycles I got my 1st + opk on cd 16 and cd 20..n this time on cd 13...


----------



## Petzy

tulip11 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Well that one looks quite positively positive to me lol - I havent seen your internet cheapies but this one looks good...
> 
> thanks hun...last 2 cycles I got my 1st + opk on cd 16 and cd 20..n this time on cd 13...Click to expand...

oh wow really... a little all over the place hmmmm - are your cycles regular?


----------



## tulip11

Petzy said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Well that one looks quite positively positive to me lol - I havent seen your internet cheapies but this one looks good...
> 
> thanks hun...last 2 cycles I got my 1st + opk on cd 16 and cd 20..n this time on cd 13...Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow really... a little all over the place hmmmm - are your cycles regular?Click to expand...

yeah most of the time my cycles are of 28-30 days...but during last few months it was like 33-35 and once the longest was of 42 days...but since last two months 30 days....


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies! Good day :)

Petzy, good luck this week & hope you get a clear, positive OPK!
Had my Fertility appointment followup today & everything looks fantastic...no issues! So, its a matter of time....*sigh*....we decided that if nothing by January's cycle, we will try IUI in February. A year is a year long enough!

So I am 7dpo today, ordered some IC's :) hehe...& bought a test at Dollarama! Just incase ;) Well, I hate those damn tests. At first there are two lines beside the antibody strip & then turned into a grey evap line. Why are these tests so crappy?!
Here they are - blech. I have another test for tomorrow's FMU.
 



Attached Files:







Photo1.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5









Photo2.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi Ladies! Good day :)
> 
> Petzy, good luck this week & hope you get a clear, positive OPK!
> Had my Fertility appointment followup today & everything looks fantastic...no issues! So, its a matter of time....*sigh*....we decided that if nothing by January's cycle, we will try IUI in February. A year is a year long enough!
> 
> So I am 7dpo today, ordered some IC's :) hehe...& bought a test at Dollarama! Just incase ;) Well, I hate those damn tests. At first there are two lines beside the antibody strip & then turned into a grey evap line. Why are these tests so crappy?!
> Here they are - blech. I have another test for tomorrow's FMU.

Barbi there you are! :)

Thats fabulous news that everything is checking out good at the clinic! I know it being time is like a BLAH answer but its much better than a problem!! hehe And I think its awesome you are going to do IUI in Feb - you are being proactive honestly I think a year might drive me nuts too!

Yeah I dont like those dollar store tests either - I dont have any pg tests on hand... I try to steer far from those - especially after last month haha when I thought I was pregnant for real and was not - I am going to try reallyyyyy hard to wait until AF this month unless I have some crazy overwhelming symptoms from 10DPO on.....

FX for you Barbi :)


----------



## Petzy

tulip11 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Well that one looks quite positively positive to me lol - I havent seen your internet cheapies but this one looks good...
> 
> thanks hun...last 2 cycles I got my 1st + opk on cd 16 and cd 20..n this time on cd 13...Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow really... a little all over the place hmmmm - are your cycles regular?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah most of the time my cycles are of 28-30 days...but during last few months it was like 33-35 and once the longest was of 42 days...but since last two months 30 days....Click to expand...

I fluctuated a LOT in the year after I came off the birth control pill..... it was a crazy year! Now they have stabilized and my cycles have gone from 30-31 days down to 27-28 days the last few cycles - I hope thats normal


----------



## nimbec

Hi all!! Barbs they look like horrid evaps :( but your realllly early too so maybe leave a few more days 9dpo maybe? In my experience I decided to wait untill at least 10dpo and then use frer as I had so many dodgy heart breaking Ic's. And even when I was pg the super sensitive Ic's where the last to show up grrrrrr anyway imbkeeping fx for you!! 

And of course for everyone else too!! Welcome to the newbies I'm the one they can't get rid of in stalking till I all join me hehehe ;)


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies. Thanks for the encouragement! It's great to have you guys for support. Other woman who understand :)
I know it was real early today but I just couldn't resist ;)
I bought some Internet Cheapies and it should arrive tomorrow at my office. 
I will keep you ladies posted. I sort of feel like this month might be the one. Not sure why. I've thought that before & been SO wrong!!
Crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey ladies. Thanks for the encouragement! It's great to have you guys for support. Other woman who understand :)
> I know it was real early today but I just couldn't resist ;)
> I bought some Internet Cheapies and it should arrive tomorrow at my office.
> I will keep you ladies posted. I sort of feel like this month might be the one. Not sure why. I've thought that before & been SO wrong!!
> Crossing my fingers!!!

Hiya Ladies!

Oh Barb I do hope its your month! :) I know what you mean though I have been there before too - last month to be precise haha - and I wasnt - sigh.

So I picked up another book on my way home from work last night - What to Expect Before you Are Expecting - and its got a lot of information - its great so far. I do prefer the other book more because it is Canadian based so everything applies - but otherwise it is good stuff.

Should be getting my +OPK today - I will keep you posted! BD'd this morning as timing is important now lol.... I honestly had to basically slap DH to wake up and was late for work because of it but we didnt BD yesterday so it was important haha..........

I had no caffeine yesterday and suffered lol.... had horrible migraine by 530pm - I dont think its worth it - I will have my regular cup in the morning and thats it.

Also - did you know green tea sucks up your folic acid? Not good! Im glad i read about that!


----------



## tulip11

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Thanks for the encouragement! It's great to have you guys for support. Other woman who understand :)
> I know it was real early today but I just couldn't resist ;)
> I bought some Internet Cheapies and it should arrive tomorrow at my office.
> I will keep you ladies posted. I sort of feel like this month might be the one. Not sure why. I've thought that before & been SO wrong!!
> Crossing my fingers!!!
> 
> Hiya Ladies!
> 
> Oh Barb I do hope its your month! :) I know what you mean though I have been there before too - last month to be precise haha - and I wasnt - sigh.
> 
> So I picked up another book on my way home from work last night - What to Expect Before you Are Expecting - and its got a lot of information - its great so far. I do prefer the other book more because it is Canadian based so everything applies - but otherwise it is good stuff.
> 
> Should be getting my +OPK today - I will keep you posted! BD'd this morning as timing is important now lol.... I honestly had to basically slap DH to wake up and was late for work because of it but we didnt BD yesterday so it was important haha..........
> 
> I had no caffeine yesterday and suffered lol.... had horrible migraine by 530pm - I dont think its worth it - I will have my regular cup in the morning and thats it.
> 
> Also - did you know green tea sucks up your folic acid? Not good! Im glad i read about that!Click to expand...

I have book what to Expect before you are expecting by Heidi Murkoff and Sharon Mazel...are you talking about this one hun ?


----------



## Petzy

tulip11 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Thanks for the encouragement! It's great to have you guys for support. Other woman who understand :)
> I know it was real early today but I just couldn't resist ;)
> I bought some Internet Cheapies and it should arrive tomorrow at my office.
> I will keep you ladies posted. I sort of feel like this month might be the one. Not sure why. I've thought that before & been SO wrong!!
> Crossing my fingers!!!
> 
> Hiya Ladies!
> 
> Oh Barb I do hope its your month! :) I know what you mean though I have been there before too - last month to be precise haha - and I wasnt - sigh.
> 
> So I picked up another book on my way home from work last night - What to Expect Before you Are Expecting - and its got a lot of information - its great so far. I do prefer the other book more because it is Canadian based so everything applies - but otherwise it is good stuff.
> 
> Should be getting my +OPK today - I will keep you posted! BD'd this morning as timing is important now lol.... I honestly had to basically slap DH to wake up and was late for work because of it but we didnt BD yesterday so it was important haha..........
> 
> I had no caffeine yesterday and suffered lol.... had horrible migraine by 530pm - I dont think its worth it - I will have my regular cup in the morning and thats it.
> 
> Also - did you know green tea sucks up your folic acid? Not good! Im glad i read about that!Click to expand...
> 
> I have book what to Expect before you are expecting by Heidi Murkoff and Sharon Mazel...are you talking about this one hun ?Click to expand...

Yes thats the one. How are your OPK's coming? was yesterday your positive do you think Tulip?


----------



## Petzy

Ok girls just took my first OPK today at 1130am and looks positive to me?

Came up fast - in person i cant see a difference between T and C lines

Had to tilt my head sideways looking at this to make sure LOL
 



Attached Files:







Hamilton 2-20121120-00054.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Petzy

Heres it is a few min later at regular angle.

Also I will add that CM is clear - good sign right??? it was creamy until yesterday when it was definitely getting less creamy and then today it is clear...... not stretchy that I could tell but definitely clear.
 



Attached Files:







Hamilton 2-20121120-00055.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nimbec

Looks positive to me!!!! Time to get bding- go catch those spermies x


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Looks positive to me!!!! Time to get bding- go catch those spermies x

Well we BD'd Sunday, skipped Monday (Zzzzz), and this morning, TUesday, we BD'd as well - glad I did today since I got the positive! I figure if we BD again tomrorow i have covered my bases right?

I am still weary of "mechanical BD'ing" and always want it to be as much fun/enjoyable as it can....... so far so good lol.


----------



## nimbec

Yes should be covered! Fx I'd also bd once on thursday ten you've kinda followed SMEP plan :)


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Yes should be covered! Fx I'd also bd once on thursday ten you've kinda followed SMEP plan :)

I looked it up.. If i was following that I should BD Wed and Thurs and Saturday lol
It says to do it the night of the +OPK but I already did BD today.....


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Heres it is a few min later at regular angle.
> 
> Also I will add that CM is clear - good sign right??? it was creamy until yesterday when it was definitely getting less creamy and then today it is clear...... not stretchy that I could tell but definitely clear.

Looks & sounds great to me!!!! I would test one last time around say 8pm w/concentrated urine just to be sure!!! Some times it will get even darker later. BUT I'd say its positive! Wahooooooo!


----------



## barbikins

I got my lovely IC's & got a negative today! 8dpo...Im hoping for a magical morning FMU test....Ahahaha!


----------



## tulip11

Petzy said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Thanks for the encouragement! It's great to have you guys for support. Other woman who understand :)
> I know it was real early today but I just couldn't resist ;)
> I bought some Internet Cheapies and it should arrive tomorrow at my office.
> I will keep you ladies posted. I sort of feel like this month might be the one. Not sure why. I've thought that before & been SO wrong!!
> Crossing my fingers!!!
> 
> Hiya Ladies!
> 
> Oh Barb I do hope its your month! :) I know what you mean though I have been there before too - last month to be precise haha - and I wasnt - sigh.
> 
> So I picked up another book on my way home from work last night - What to Expect Before you Are Expecting - and its got a lot of information - its great so far. I do prefer the other book more because it is Canadian based so everything applies - but otherwise it is good stuff.
> 
> Should be getting my +OPK today - I will keep you posted! BD'd this morning as timing is important now lol.... I honestly had to basically slap DH to wake up and was late for work because of it but we didnt BD yesterday so it was important haha..........
> 
> I had no caffeine yesterday and suffered lol.... had horrible migraine by 530pm - I dont think its worth it - I will have my regular cup in the morning and thats it.
> 
> Also - did you know green tea sucks up your folic acid? Not good! Im glad i read about that!Click to expand...
> 
> I have book what to Expect before you are expecting by Heidi Murkoff and Sharon Mazel...are you talking about this one hun ?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thats the one. How are your OPK's coming? was yesterday your positive do you think Tulip?Click to expand...

yeah that was positive...ur one looks + to me hun...:thumbup::dust::happydance:


----------



## tulip11

Petzy said:


> Ok girls just took my first OPK today at 1130am and looks positive to me?
> 
> Came up fast - in person i cant see a difference between T and C lines
> 
> Had to tilt my head sideways looking at this to make sure LOL

hey I was talking about these tests ...I also ordered them online and got them but still these didnt give me + while Boots ovulation test gives me +..strange innit


----------



## ttcreed

Usually ovulate on day 26, I am now on day 44 and no AF in sight!!! Lots of symptoms. Sore BB's (TMI), tired, hungry and nauseas at the same time. URGHHH! Took tests all last week, one on Sunday night and still negative (had some weird lines, but will call them BFN). Help, has anyone been that late and still had negatives?


----------



## Petzy

tulip11 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls just took my first OPK today at 1130am and looks positive to me?
> 
> Came up fast - in person i cant see a difference between T and C lines
> 
> Had to tilt my head sideways looking at this to make sure LOL
> 
> hey I was talking about these tests ...I also ordered them online and got them but still these didnt give me + while Boots ovulation test gives me +..strange innitClick to expand...

I order them off a website here in Canada.... I am not sure if they are any particular brand or not - but they seem to work well!


----------



## Petzy

ttcreed said:



> Usually ovulate on day 26, I am now on day 44 and no AF in sight!!! Lots of symptoms. Sore BB's (TMI), tired, hungry and nauseas at the same time. URGHHH! Took tests all last week, one on Sunday night and still negative (had some weird lines, but will call them BFN). Help, has anyone been that late and still had negatives?

What is your normal cycle length? 40 days? Are you 4 days late then? Sorry I am having trouble determining how late you are.

I have not been moer than a day or two late before - sorry!


----------



## Petzy

Morning Ladies,

CD15 today....got two +OPK yesterday at late morning and then again around 5:15pm. I will test again this morning and see if its lighter or not.

I noticed my CM is getting cloudy again - Does this likely mean I have O'd??? It was clear yesterday.


----------



## nimbec

Hi petzy I'd say likely o'd if cloudy again! :) Yey!!!!! Maybe bd a few more times just to make sure tho hehe 

Ttcreed I can't work out how late u r either? Do I chart? How long is your lp normally?


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hi petzy I'd say likely o'd if cloudy again! :) Yey!!!!! Maybe bd a few more times just to make sure tho hehe
> 
> Ttcreed I can't work out how late u r either? Do I chart? How long is your lp normally?

Help me out here - We bd'd Sunday and Tuesday (day of my positive OPK) and hope to BD again tonight (Wed) I may have O'd because CM is not clear anymore.... do you think I am ok with Sunday and Tuesday BD'ing??


----------



## Petzy

in the last half hour I have had about 4-5 sharp pains in lower right side AHHHHHH lol hopefully that means I have O'd


----------



## nimbec

Id def bd again tonight just to be sure Hun! Or Tom morning if u don't manage tonight - don't forget sperm can chase the egg ;) x


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Id def bd again tonight just to be sure Hun! Or Tom morning if u don't manage tonight - don't forget sperm can chase the egg ;) x

Ok I will give it a go tonight too then.... hopefully DH is not too exhausted haha......


----------



## barbikins

Hey Petzy! Yesterday is your LH surge so your O is from 12 to 48 hours later. I'd say today you're Ovulating...& tomorrow you are 1dpo!

9 dpo today & bffn :) LOL
 



Attached Files:







9dpo, cycle 10.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Id def bd again tonight just to be sure Hun! Or Tom morning if u don't manage tonight - don't forget sperm can chase the egg ;) x
> 
> Ok I will give it a go tonight too then.... hopefully DH is not too exhausted haha......Click to expand...

Totally BD today!


----------



## barbikins

You know whats funny....we barely had time or energy to have sex this cycle. We BD'd when the nurses told us & that was it for around my O LOL....
I hope this is it!


----------



## barbikins

ttcreed said:


> Usually ovulate on day 26, I am now on day 44 and no AF in sight!!! Lots of symptoms. Sore BB's (TMI), tired, hungry and nauseas at the same time. URGHHH! Took tests all last week, one on Sunday night and still negative (had some weird lines, but will call them BFN). Help, has anyone been that late and still had negatives?

You should go get a blood test done if you're late. Some woman don't get a positive on the pee tests for a looooong time!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Petzy! Yesterday is your LH surge so your O is from 12 to 48 hours later. I'd say today you're Ovulating...& tomorrow you are 1dpo!
> 
> 9 dpo today & bffn :) LOL

Hi Barb! I love your BFN posts - keep em coming! LOL If i was POAS I would show you mine haha.....

I think I am def ovulating - as we speak - so many sharp pains on right ovary side.... its gotta be it!! I hope ! lol.....

Looking forward to 1DPO tomorrow :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> You know whats funny....we barely had time or energy to have sex this cycle. We BD'd when the nurses told us & that was it for around my O LOL....
> I hope this is it!

Haha well whatever works right? Thats good you did it when you should have though - catch that eggy! :)


----------



## Petzy

Have any of you ever watched The Great Sperm Race? I havent seen it but ive heard about it... Im going to you tube it tonight I think


----------



## Petzy

Ok got another +OPK just now.. i will test again after work around 530. I guess if I am O'ing right now its to be expected and tomorrow it should be lighter?


----------



## Nola0841

Petzy said:


> Have any of you ever watched The Great Sperm Race? I havent seen it but ive heard about it... Im going to you tube it tonight I think

Watching it now. Pretty interesting so far :thumbup:


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Petzy! Yesterday is your LH surge so your O is from 12 to 48 hours later. I'd say today you're Ovulating...& tomorrow you are 1dpo!
> 
> 9 dpo today & bffn :) LOL
> 
> Hi Barb! I love your BFN posts - keep em coming! LOL If i was POAS I would show you mine haha.....
> 
> I think I am def ovulating - as we speak - so many sharp pains on right ovary side.... its gotta be it!! I hope ! lol.....
> 
> Looking forward to 1DPO tomorrow :)Click to expand...

Ahaha hey man, Im sharing my journey! Why not share my bfn's too :) Can't wait to see yours! LOL

You may very well be feeling Ovulation pains. Im sure I've had them in the past too!!! I really hope this is our month. :thumbup:


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Ok got another +OPK just now.. i will test again after work around 530. I guess if I am O'ing right now its to be expected and tomorrow it should be lighter?

It's inconclusive today. You should stop testing after your 1st positive OPK. Yesterday was your surge! PUT IT DOWN LADY!!! :haha:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Ok got another +OPK just now.. i will test again after work around 530. I guess if I am O'ing right now its to be expected and tomorrow it should be lighter?
> 
> It's inconclusive today. You should stop testing after your 1st positive OPK. Yesterday was your surge! PUT IT DOWN LADY!!! :haha:Click to expand...

LMAO agreed - and I know yesterday was my positive lol..... ok I am done! Especially since I had the cramping all morning - I am quite sure I have O'd - let the waiting begin ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Petzy! Yesterday is your LH surge so your O is from 12 to 48 hours later. I'd say today you're Ovulating...& tomorrow you are 1dpo!
> 
> 9 dpo today & bffn :) LOL
> 
> Hi Barb! I love your BFN posts - keep em coming! LOL If i was POAS I would show you mine haha.....
> 
> I think I am def ovulating - as we speak - so many sharp pains on right ovary side.... its gotta be it!! I hope ! lol.....
> 
> Looking forward to 1DPO tomorrow :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ahaha hey man, Im sharing my journey! Why not share my bfn's too :) Can't wait to see yours! LOL
> 
> You may very well be feeling Ovulation pains. Im sure I've had them in the past too!!! I really hope this is our month. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Haha! Too funny.....

Yes with the timing it definitely seems to be.... kind of nice to actually have ov symptoms for once or at least that i am finally noticing! :)


----------



## barbikins

Good luck to you!!!! xo
Keep me posted :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Good luck to you!!!! xo
> Keep me posted :)

You too - FX for the 26th :)


----------



## barbikins

So here is today's starkie! 10dpo :(
I did fmu & smu, both stark as snow!
I'm starting to loose hope this month. I know it's early but statistically 10dpo isn't too early to see a faint line :(
Anyway - I will only be going for blood work next week IF I have a positive urine test.

Welcome to your TWW Petzy!!! Yahoo!
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 7


----------



## nimbec

Hi barbs!! Please don't completely give up mine were also stark white at 10dpo and I mean not even a hint of an evap!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you! (((hugs)))


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Nimbec...its just such a let down every month :(
What dpo were you when you got your first line?

I am not sure if my eyes are playing tricks or I am just very wishful but I think I see shadows on both tests today. Not sure how to amount this to anything. Im tweaking so I can post it :)


----------



## barbikins

OK ladies. One is fmu, the other smu. Do you guys see lines?
I tweaked one of the photos. I have a feeling it may just be the antibody strip but I'm not certain. I think its mostly wishful thinking.
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.lines.nottweaked..jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 12









10dpo.lines.tweaked..jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 10


----------



## nimbec

Hi barbs well they look like evaps to me :( :( :( :( sorry hun BUT those tests were the very last to show up for me!!! I'll see if I can find my pics for you. My first faint pos was either 11/13dpo as I'm not sure which date I o'd but it took those tests untill 3 days later to show anything! Please don't loose hope !!!!! Illdo test hunting


----------



## barbikins

i think you're right - evap. :(
yes please, thank you hun!


----------



## butterflywolf

sorry barbs, I don't even see anything ^^;;


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hi barbs well they look like evaps to me :( :( :( :( sorry hun BUT those tests were the very last to show up for me!!! I'll see if I can find my pics for you. My first faint pos was either 11/13dpo as I'm not sure which date I o'd but it took those tests untill 3 days later to show anything! Please don't loose hope !!!!! Illdo test hunting

Barb Im not even sure that 10DPO is the statistic... I think it is later than that. Dont lose hope until AF is due - honestly. Nimbec is right... try to hold off if you can but I know its hard.


----------



## Petzy

1DPO today; didnt BD last night but did this morning just in case I ovulated later than I thought yesterday! Im quite sure it was yesterday morning though. So I BD'd Sunday, Tuesday, and Thursday with Ov likely on Wednesday - I hope I have covered my bases for this month???

Its gonna be a nice long two weeks LMAO

A BFP would be lovely though especially cause its last chance for Xmas BFP and also, our anniversary is 4 days before I am due for AF....


----------



## nimbec

Petzy sounds like you've done as much as you can! Now the dreaded wait - try and keep occupied ...phah easier said than done I know! 

Barbs I've found my tests I'll upload them this eve - I need to be on computer not phone xx


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Petzy sounds like you've done as much as you can! Now the dreaded wait - try and keep occupied ...phah easier said than done I know!
> 
> Barbs I've found my tests I'll upload them this eve - I need to be on computer not phone xx

Thanks... I dont buy pg tests because the one time I did I peed on them all in the first month LMAO so I try not to do that... I will hold off until AF is due unless I get some very reassuring symptoms. Will be hard though!

I actually prefer being in the 2ww than leading up to it LOL at least SS can be fun!


----------



## Petzy

Hey Barbs - I am in TO for the day tomorrow for a work function lol - I will send you a shout out! lol


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> 1DPO today; didnt BD last night but did this morning just in case I ovulated later than I thought yesterday! Im quite sure it was yesterday morning though. So I BD'd Sunday, Tuesday, and Thursday with Ov likely on Wednesday - I hope I have covered my bases for this month???
> 
> Its gonna be a nice long two weeks LMAO
> 
> A BFP would be lovely though especially cause its last chance for Xmas BFP and also, our anniversary is 4 days before I am due for AF....

Petzy, thanks for perspective! It's just been a really long & hard haul.

Congrats & welcome to TWW! Sounds like you did well & you did the best you could with timing BD. Now sit back & wait...:) Good luck!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hey Barbs - I am in TO for the day tomorrow for a work function lol - I will send you a shout out! lol

Whoo! Awesome :) Downtown?!
I'll send you back a shout out too ;)


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Petzy sounds like you've done as much as you can! Now the dreaded wait - try and keep occupied ...phah easier said than done I know!
> 
> Barbs I've found my tests I'll upload them this eve - I need to be on computer not phone xx

OK thanks hun! So, between 11 & 13 dpo...
I know I still have a few days left. I'm croxxing everything I've got!


----------



## nimbec

Hi girls right i've attached pics just to show how light the lines are on the ic compared to frer! These were either 11/13dpo depending on when i actually 0 - i think 13dpo (FF couldnt make up its mind!) 

So please don't loos hope mine where stark white before this and as u can see the ic is barely there - looks like a evap line!
 



Attached Files:







photo(15).JPG
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 17









photo(16).JPG
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## barbikins

Thanks for posting it! 
Very curious. Wow I thought the IC was very sensitive.


----------



## nimbec

i know ment to be the most sensitive 10miu but was the worst!!!!!! 

thats why i wanted to show you - if i had just done the ic i would have still thought bfn!


----------



## barbikins

I have the 20???miu but Ive ordered more tests & some of the ultrasensitive.
When I got pregnant with my daughter, I used these tests & it came up positive (clearly positive) before my period. But I wasn't keeping track or 'trying' so I don't know how many dpo...I assumed around 12dpo.

Here is my test at 11dpo today! BFN!!!!
 



Attached Files:







11dpo.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## nimbec

Hi Hun if your using 20miu you are extremely unlikely to get a pos before 14dpo! The best tests I found were the frer ones - my cheapie ones were 10miu and still crappy! It took till 15dpo to get a decent line on them and at that point I had a pos cb digi (((hugs))) keep strong!!!


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Hi Hun if your using 20miu you are extremely unlikely to get a pos before 14dpo! The best tests I found were the frer ones - my cheapie ones were 10miu and still crappy! It took till 15dpo to get a decent line on them and at that point I had a pos cb digi (((hugs))) keep strong!!!

Thanks! I will wait to use a FRER since they're expensive & I've spent much money on them in the past to just get AF :(
I'll keep testing with my IC's! 
I tested with the 10miu today & bfn. :cry:

My CM is very creamy and abundant lately, boobies are a bit sore (but I realized this is becoming common for me in tww).


----------



## barbikins

hey ladies,

So I'm seeing lines on the tests...mostly the ultra-sensitive. 
Its the lightest pink...You ladies think this may be a start of some thing?
I'm just afraid it might be an evap. I hope not!!!!!
I don't fully trust ultra-sensitive. I may not have another one to test again ( I used them all up already lol )
12 dpo today! I dont want to get excited....I've had some bad evaps in the past. I actually feel like they're probably evaps :(
 



Attached Files:







Photo1.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 17









Photo2.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 11









Photo3.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> So I'm seeing lines on the tests...mostly the ultra-sensitive.
> Its the lightest pink...You ladies think this may be a start of some thing?
> I'm just afraid it might be an evap. I hope not!!!!!
> I don't fully trust ultra-sensitive. I may not have another one to test again ( I used them all up already lol )
> 12 dpo today! I dont want to get excited....I've had some bad evaps in the past. I actually feel like they're probably evaps :(

Barbs I do see something on the first pic. I don't know a lot about Evaps but how fast did they come up???


----------



## Petzy

I see a line on second pic too. I have major fx for u here barbs...... Tell us when they came up


----------



## barbikins

Hiya!
Within 10 minutes? I wish I had another 10miu to see if its a fluke. 
I may get. Frer today. 
The line is pink. But I do not totally trust a faint line on the 10miu. At the same time, it's never shown like this.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hiya!
> Within 10 minutes? I wish I had another 10miu to see if its a fluke.
> I may get. Frer today.
> The line is pink. But I do not totally trust a faint line on the 10miu. At the same time, it's never shown like this.

What's the sensitivity of an frer?


----------



## barbikins

FrER I've heard can be 12miu but more effective than IC. 
We will see. I may wait to test again tomorrow w/my IC.


----------



## nimbec

Ooooooh just seen these well is it def pink tinge? If so poas start if something I can see lines on top 2 pics but not bottom ones ... Def do a frer tomorrow Hun and let us know - I'm stalking!!!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies....well I took a test just now & it's stark white. Any test I took after these were also stark white. Yes, totally was pink. I just don't' think I should buy those 10miu tests ever again! At this point, I'm doubting to see a positive test. 
AF will be here on Tuesday or Wednesday. I haven't felt AF cramps yet & by now I would have which I guess is good. But I should have gotten a faint line at 13dpo...:(
 



Attached Files:







13dpo.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## nimbec

barbs go and buy a frer to put your mind at rest either way! those strip tests are not reliable they just pull at your heart strings!!!!! hugs to you and keep us posted x


----------



## barbikins

I plan to hit a drug mart later today. So I will pick up a test. But I really think it will just be negative. 
These IC tests worked well before AF showed when I was preggers w my girl.


----------



## barbikins

Cramps have started. I'm not going to bother with Frer. Cramps r never a good sign for me.


----------



## nimbec

Awww barbs ok well hugs to you xxx


----------



## AZBabyDust

Hey ladies. Back to say that the pregnancy is not viable. :cry: I am devastated. I have a blighted ovum, and at this point I am just waiting to miscarry naturally. 

I will not try to conceive again any time soon. Maybe in a few years.


----------



## tulip11

AZBabyDust said:


> Hey ladies. Back to say that the pregnancy is not viable. :cry: I am devastated. I have a blighted ovum, and at this point I am just waiting to miscarry naturally.
> 
> I will not try to conceive again any time soon. Maybe in a few years.

I am so sorry hun ...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nola0841

AZBabyDust said:


> Hey ladies. Back to say that the pregnancy is not viable. :cry: I am devastated. I have a blighted ovum, and at this point I am just waiting to miscarry naturally.
> 
> I will not try to conceive again any time soon. Maybe in a few years.

Awwwww i'm so sorry. :cry:


----------



## nimbec

Awww so sorry Hun ((((hugs)))) 

Barbs I did want to just add that period cramps are also a pg sign! But I also don't want to give any false hope xx


----------



## barbikins

AZ I'm so sorry. That's devastating. What is a blighted ovum?!
Please don't give up on hope. You can get pregnant & that's a good thing. 
I'm sorry this happened to you. All the best. Xo


----------



## Petzy

AZBabyDust said:


> Hey ladies. Back to say that the pregnancy is not viable. :cry: I am devastated. I have a blighted ovum, and at this point I am just waiting to miscarry naturally.
> 
> I will not try to conceive again any time soon. Maybe in a few years.

AZ I'm so sorry this happened..... We are here if you need to talk.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Cramps have started. I'm not going to bother with Frer. Cramps r never a good sign for me.

Damnit! Grrrr lol I was totally stalking you haha....

Well I know you know your body quite well but I still have FX for you as usual :). 

As for me, nothing to report..... I am 4 dpo I think I actually forget LOL. Nothing going on other than some bb sore twinges here and there and also some very mild cramping in ovary area..... Cm is back to white ..... 

Anniversary is on Friday wouldn't it be nice to have a BFP to go along with it??? I will be too early unfortunately! Lol


----------



## AZBabyDust

barbikins said:


> AZ I'm so sorry. That's devastating. What is a blighted ovum?!
> Please don't give up on hope. You can get pregnant & that's a good thing.
> I'm sorry this happened to you. All the best. Xo

A blighted ovum is when the egg is fertilized and implants properly, but no embryo starts to develop. My hcg levels rose adequately and tests are all positive, and pregnancy symptoms are present. However, when an ultrasound is performed there is only a gestational sac without a fetal pole or yolk. 

It's hard because I have to wait to miscarry naturally, but from what I understand in these cases the body doesn't recognize the pregnancy isn't viable because the gestational sac is present and continues to produce hormones. If I wait it can happen around 10-12 weeks, and I am only 6+4 weeks. I'm not sure I can wait that long and may opt for a D&C. I am over on the miscarriage support forum but I was posting here while TTC. Not sure if we will try again or not, this is just.... awful :nope:


----------



## nimbec

Az I'm so sorry :( ((((hugs)))) I'm assuming they are 100% sure as it could be a little early to see anything? This happened to a girl on here a while ago. I don't want to give you false hope though. I've had previous mc's and its really really tough but you will make it out the other side I promise!! Plus you are more fertile after a mc - as I'm sure you know. Big hugs again x


----------



## Petzy

AZBabyDust said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> AZ I'm so sorry. That's devastating. What is a blighted ovum?!
> Please don't give up on hope. You can get pregnant & that's a good thing.
> I'm sorry this happened to you. All the best. Xo
> 
> A blighted ovum is when the egg is fertilized and implants properly, but no embryo starts to develop. My hcg levels rose adequately and tests are all positive, and pregnancy symptoms are present. However, when an ultrasound is performed there is only a gestational sac without a fetal pole or yolk.
> 
> It's hard because I have to wait to miscarry naturally, but from what I understand in these cases the body doesn't recognize the pregnancy isn't viable because the gestational sac is present and continues to produce hormones. If I wait it can happen around 10-12 weeks, and I am only 6+4 weeks. I'm not sure I can wait that long and may opt for a D&C. I am over on the miscarriage support forum but I was posting here while TTC. Not sure if we will try again or not, this is just.... awful :nope:Click to expand...

Hi AZ

I cant even imagine having to go through that..... especially when you have pg symptoms, etc and having to wait to miscarry. THat is just nasty and unfair. Stay on the miscarriage forum for support from others who have been in same position - I have heard about blighted ovum before but didnt know what it was until you explained. 

I hope you do find the strength to continue TTC soon enough....

XO


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies

5DPO and on CD20 today... last 4 cycles were 27, 28, 27, 28 so I am going to go with 28 which means AF is due Dec 4th. Why does it feel like it is 20 years away? LOL.....

No symptoms - still just little pangs of soreness in bb's and a cramp here and there.... I have also finished "What to Expect Before you are Expecting" up until the fertility issues section - i will wait on that until later........ I dont think I need anymore literature at this time, I am a certified expert LOL jk....

I have stuck to one caffeinated drink per day for the last couple of weeks (small coffee in a.m. and thats it). I am now going to try no wine on the weeknights unless out for dinner or something. I have dropped a couple of lbs as well and my BMI, etc seems to be in the perfect "healthy" range for TTC. Hmmmm what else can I do lol


----------



## tulip11

Petzy said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> 5DPO and on CD20 today... last 4 cycles were 27, 28, 27, 28 so I am going to go with 28 which means AF is due Dec 4th. Why does it feel like it is 20 years away? LOL.....
> 
> No symptoms - still just little pangs of soreness in bb's and a cramp here and there.... I have also finished "What to Expect Before you are Expecting" up until the fertility issues section - i will wait on that until later........ I dont think I need anymore literature at this time, I am a certified expert LOL jk....
> 
> I have stuck to one caffeinated drink per day for the last couple of weeks (small coffee in a.m. and thats it). I am now going to try no wine on the weeknights unless out for dinner or something. I have dropped a couple of lbs as well and my BMI, etc seems to be in the perfect "healthy" range for TTC. Hmmmm what else can I do lol

hi hun ....how you doing ? finally FF shows crosshairs on bbt...so according to that I am 7 dpo today...and u know I got + opk on cd 19 ...and on cd 20 with FMU...I never got before + OPK with FMU...that was quite darker than control line...:dust::dust:


----------



## Petzy

tulip11 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> 5DPO and on CD20 today... last 4 cycles were 27, 28, 27, 28 so I am going to go with 28 which means AF is due Dec 4th. Why does it feel like it is 20 years away? LOL.....
> 
> No symptoms - still just little pangs of soreness in bb's and a cramp here and there.... I have also finished "What to Expect Before you are Expecting" up until the fertility issues section - i will wait on that until later........ I dont think I need anymore literature at this time, I am a certified expert LOL jk....
> 
> I have stuck to one caffeinated drink per day for the last couple of weeks (small coffee in a.m. and thats it). I am now going to try no wine on the weeknights unless out for dinner or something. I have dropped a couple of lbs as well and my BMI, etc seems to be in the perfect "healthy" range for TTC. Hmmmm what else can I do lol
> 
> hi hun ....how you doing ? finally FF shows crosshairs on bbt...so according to that I am 7 dpo today...and u know I got + opk on cd 19 ...and on cd 20 with FMU...I never got before + OPK with FMU...that was quite darker than control line...:dust::dust:Click to expand...

Hi Tulip! I am great. 7DPO eh thats awesome you are further than you thought! less waiting haha...... FX for you - any symptoms at all?


----------



## tulip11

Petzy said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> 5DPO and on CD20 today... last 4 cycles were 27, 28, 27, 28 so I am going to go with 28 which means AF is due Dec 4th. Why does it feel like it is 20 years away? LOL.....
> 
> No symptoms - still just little pangs of soreness in bb's and a cramp here and there.... I have also finished "What to Expect Before you are Expecting" up until the fertility issues section - i will wait on that until later........ I dont think I need anymore literature at this time, I am a certified expert LOL jk....
> 
> I have stuck to one caffeinated drink per day for the last couple of weeks (small coffee in a.m. and thats it). I am now going to try no wine on the weeknights unless out for dinner or something. I have dropped a couple of lbs as well and my BMI, etc seems to be in the perfect "healthy" range for TTC. Hmmmm what else can I do lol
> 
> hi hun ....how you doing ? finally FF shows crosshairs on bbt...so according to that I am 7 dpo today...and u know I got + opk on cd 19 ...and on cd 20 with FMU...I never got before + OPK with FMU...that was quite darker than control line...:dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Tulip! I am great. 7DPO eh thats awesome you are further than you thought! less waiting haha...... FX for you - any symptoms at all?Click to expand...

yeah...I hope this waiting gives me fruit :) not any symptoms but yeah feeling pressure at uterus area...it feels heavy at lower abdomen and uterus...whats about you hun ? thanks...:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

tulip11 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> 5DPO and on CD20 today... last 4 cycles were 27, 28, 27, 28 so I am going to go with 28 which means AF is due Dec 4th. Why does it feel like it is 20 years away? LOL.....
> 
> No symptoms - still just little pangs of soreness in bb's and a cramp here and there.... I have also finished "What to Expect Before you are Expecting" up until the fertility issues section - i will wait on that until later........ I dont think I need anymore literature at this time, I am a certified expert LOL jk....
> 
> I have stuck to one caffeinated drink per day for the last couple of weeks (small coffee in a.m. and thats it). I am now going to try no wine on the weeknights unless out for dinner or something. I have dropped a couple of lbs as well and my BMI, etc seems to be in the perfect "healthy" range for TTC. Hmmmm what else can I do lol
> 
> hi hun ....how you doing ? finally FF shows crosshairs on bbt...so according to that I am 7 dpo today...and u know I got + opk on cd 19 ...and on cd 20 with FMU...I never got before + OPK with FMU...that was quite darker than control line...:dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Tulip! I am great. 7DPO eh thats awesome you are further than you thought! less waiting haha...... FX for you - any symptoms at all?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah...I hope this waiting gives me fruit :) not any symptoms but yeah feeling pressure at uterus area...it feels heavy at lower abdomen and uterus...whats about you hun ? thanks...:hugs:Click to expand...

Nothing going on other than some occasional light cramp or BB soreness - very mild though - still early at 5DPO I suppose!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> 5DPO and on CD20 today... last 4 cycles were 27, 28, 27, 28 so I am going to go with 28 which means AF is due Dec 4th. Why does it feel like it is 20 years away? LOL.....
> 
> No symptoms - still just little pangs of soreness in bb's and a cramp here and there.... I have also finished "What to Expect Before you are Expecting" up until the fertility issues section - i will wait on that until later........ I dont think I need anymore literature at this time, I am a certified expert LOL jk....
> 
> I have stuck to one caffeinated drink per day for the last couple of weeks (small coffee in a.m. and thats it). I am now going to try no wine on the weeknights unless out for dinner or something. I have dropped a couple of lbs as well and my BMI, etc seems to be in the perfect "healthy" range for TTC. Hmmmm what else can I do lol

Hey Hun,

You're doing all that you can do so good for you!
Good luck I hope you catch your egg this month :)

I had some cramps yesterday for sure & a bit this morning as I was waking up. I don't have the consistent cramping that I normally do - its just not as bad as previous months. No spotting yet either. I would expect AF to arrive tomorrow. I don't think I have a shot in hell to still be pregnant. I thought I felt this month that I would be but I have the typical PMS symptoms I always get. I didn't have the hormonal breakouts this cycle which was nice & not usual. My cramps are more mild & things do feel different but my tests are all negative. 
BFN at 14dpo. I'm out.


----------



## barbikins

AZBabyDust said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> AZ I'm so sorry. That's devastating. What is a blighted ovum?!
> Please don't give up on hope. You can get pregnant & that's a good thing.
> I'm sorry this happened to you. All the best. Xo
> 
> A blighted ovum is when the egg is fertilized and implants properly, but no embryo starts to develop. My hcg levels rose adequately and tests are all positive, and pregnancy symptoms are present. However, when an ultrasound is performed there is only a gestational sac without a fetal pole or yolk.
> 
> It's hard because I have to wait to miscarry naturally, but from what I understand in these cases the body doesn't recognize the pregnancy isn't viable because the gestational sac is present and continues to produce hormones. If I wait it can happen around 10-12 weeks, and I am only 6+4 weeks. I'm not sure I can wait that long and may opt for a D&C. I am over on the miscarriage support forum but I was posting here while TTC. Not sure if we will try again or not, this is just.... awful :nope:Click to expand...

Thanks for explaining. I actually googled it after I asked you too so I could understand. I am sorry...it's really just shitty. But I did read that someone who has had Blighted Ovum is unlikely to ever have it again. So the odds are for you. Don't give up. 
I think I'd want a D&C...waiting to around 10/12 weeks seems cruel!
xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> 5DPO and on CD20 today... last 4 cycles were 27, 28, 27, 28 so I am going to go with 28 which means AF is due Dec 4th. Why does it feel like it is 20 years away? LOL.....
> 
> No symptoms - still just little pangs of soreness in bb's and a cramp here and there.... I have also finished "What to Expect Before you are Expecting" up until the fertility issues section - i will wait on that until later........ I dont think I need anymore literature at this time, I am a certified expert LOL jk....
> 
> I have stuck to one caffeinated drink per day for the last couple of weeks (small coffee in a.m. and thats it). I am now going to try no wine on the weeknights unless out for dinner or something. I have dropped a couple of lbs as well and my BMI, etc seems to be in the perfect "healthy" range for TTC. Hmmmm what else can I do lol
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> You're doing all that you can do so good for you!
> Good luck I hope you catch your egg this month :)
> 
> I had some cramps yesterday for sure & a bit this morning as I was waking up. I don't have the consistent cramping that I normally do - its just not as bad as previous months. No spotting yet either. I would expect AF to arrive tomorrow. I don't think I have a shot in hell to still be pregnant. I thought I felt this month that I would be but I have the typical PMS symptoms I always get. I didn't have the hormonal breakouts this cycle which was nice & not usual. My cramps are more mild & things do feel different but my tests are all negative.
> BFN at 14dpo. I'm out.Click to expand...

Hmmm Damnit!! LOL Well then bring on AF so you can either move on, or give Barb a damn BFP already haha......


----------



## nimbec

Grrrr barbs hurry up af or bfp!! How frustrating!!!!!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok and those of u in 2ww are not pulling your hair out too much ;) 

Hugs to all x


----------



## barbikins

Thanks ladies! I'm growing tired with trying. 10 cycles past & nothing.
I'm growing less hopeful & really just tired of it all.
We have friends who are trying or going to try soon & I'm afraid of how I will handle it if they get pregnant first. HMPH.


----------



## nimbec

awwww barbs i totally get how u feel but please don't give up....i was a long time ltttcer so it can happen! not that it makes it any better for unow!

have u had any checks ie blood test to confirm u are actuallly oing? or a def temp shift on chart? maybe start getting checks done if your really struggling with it - it can take ages to be seen and also if your in uk make sure u tell them uve been trying over a year or they wont do anything grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Petzy

Barbs - Nimbec was a LTTTC'er - it WILL happen :) I know its hard ughhhh! Are you going to try IUI in January if Cycle #11 is a no show?

XO


----------



## barbikins

Hi Nimbec - I already did a full cycle monitoring & bunch of tests at a fertility clinic. I'm ovulating & all my tests are excellent! So, no issues here. And my husband's sperm count is amazing! So, I don't understand :(

We are going to try IUI for February's cycle IF I am not pregnant by end of January's cycle. We just have too much going on in December to start cycle monitoring, etc again & January we plan to potentially be out of the city during the potential fertile time. February will have been the 13th cycle so it's reasonable.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi Nimbec - I already did a full cycle monitoring & bunch of tests at a fertility clinic. I'm ovulating & all my tests are excellent! So, no issues here. And my husband's sperm count is amazing! So, I don't understand :(
> 
> We are going to try IUI for February's cycle IF I am not pregnant by end of January's cycle. We just have too much going on in December to start cycle monitoring, etc again & January we plan to potentially be out of the city during the potential fertile time. February will have been the 13th cycle so it's reasonable.

Barb I think thats a good plan. Honestly I know this doesnt help but now you know everything is working GREAT down there and DH has good spermies and that is the best part of all of this - you know you can get pg and its just a matter of time. I wish it for you so badly but I hope you do the best you can to enjoy life in between :) You deserve it! and Its going to happen :)


----------



## barbikins

Hi Petzy -thank you!! You're so sweet. Thanks got the encouraging words. 
I hope it happens for us soon. 
AF is on her way. Started to spot. 

I hope you have good news soon!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi Petzy -thank you!! You're so sweet. Thanks got the encouraging words.
> I hope it happens for us soon.
> AF is on her way. Started to spot.
> 
> I hope you have good news soon!

Me too for us both :)

Now bring on the witch so you can start next cycle!

I had some mild cramps tonight. I really need to journal or something so I know what's normal for me and what isn't lol. Always a guessing game! A little bb soreness but that's about it 

Went to dinner with dh tonight.... So full, so yummy! You ever been to Montforts?? Mmmm!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy! Do you usually get cramps? I use FF app on my iPhone to track symptoms. 
MyCycle phone app does the same. I don't have any cramps but still v.light spotting. I have not had no cramps like this in 2 years. Odd. Tested negative this morning. I am expecting AF some time today!
Never heard of that restaurant. Where is it?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy! Do you usually get cramps? I use FF app on my iPhone to track symptoms.
> MyCycle phone app does the same. I don't have any cramps but still v.light spotting. I have not had no cramps like this in 2 years. Odd. Tested negative this morning. I am expecting AF some time today!
> Never heard of that restaurant. Where is it?

Its a chain restaurant.... very good though - mediterranean food - delish!

Thats interesting that you didnt get any cramps - I hate when the cycle changes itself up - it messes with our brains!!! lol

Speaking of which... I woke up today and almost immediately had very bad nausea and low back pain - this never happens to be other than the morning I get AF - that yucky queasy/nausea feeling along with low back pain - It felt almost like AF was here! And she is a week away...... If I didnt have the low back pain to go along with it I may pass the nausea off as anything else.. but its causing me to get my hopes up just a little..

What do you think about this? I am only 6DPO so it is far too early to feel anything like this?

I had to lie back down after breakfast and was a half hour late to work because of it... it is still here but better than earlier for sure...

Thoughts?


----------



## barbikins

Nausea could be anything...I wouldn't put too much time/effort into figuring it out. You're too early for it to be pregnancy symptoms & too early for AF.
Symptom spotting isn't the greatest thing to get into :) I stopped doing it after a certain point b/c there's no point! So, I'd chalk it up to nothing. Maybe last night's dinner didn't sit well? Hang in there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Nausea could be anything...I wouldn't put too much time/effort into figuring it out. You're too early for it to be pregnancy symptoms & too early for AF.
> Symptom spotting isn't the greatest thing to get into :) I stopped doing it after a certain point b/c there's no point! So, I'd chalk it up to nothing. Maybe last night's dinner didn't sit well? Hang in there!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL damnit. I will cling to the backpain instead LOL kidding!!! (sort of) haha.... I was on twoweekwait.com and soooo many people have low back pain that get BFP's around 6-10 DPO so of course I have now convinced myself haha... I will stop!!


----------



## barbikins

LOL Petzy, you got to stop!!! :)
You'll just lead yourself to madness!!! 
I did some symptom spotting for a while & then naturally gave up when I realized its all BS.
You'll find out soon if you are preggers or not!

AF still hasn't started full blown...spotting still. Damn it I just want to get the show on the road!!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> LOL Petzy, you got to stop!!! :)
> You'll just lead yourself to madness!!!
> I did some symptom spotting for a while & then naturally gave up when I realized its all BS.
> You'll find out soon if you are preggers or not!
> 
> AF still hasn't started full blown...spotting still. Damn it I just want to get the show on the road!!!!

LOL ok ok..... message received!

damn your witch I hope she just shows up already! Or disappears completely! LOL


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies....

7DPO today and I am trying not to SS at all lol.......

I have Friday off and its our anniversary so I am looking forward to a good weekend - need to start my Christmas shopping too!! I would have loved to be able to test on our anniversary but I will only be 9DPO so I am not sure there would be any point in that... I will try to wait until Tuesday - 13DPO......


----------



## barbikins

Hey Petzy!

Af came full blown yesterday :( Onto cycle #11...wow.
I too will know if I'm preggers for this new cycle right around Xmas. I would love to have a great surprise. But I'm not getting to excited for anything anymore. I'm quite blase these days in regards to even getting my freak on with my hubby. It just feels fruitless...
Bah!

9dpo is very early...I wouldnt count on it so dont get your hopes up if you test & its negative! I hope this is your cycle! xo


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Barb, I know its too early - I dont have any IC's and I dont think wasting $ on an FRER would be worth it......


----------



## nimbec

Barbs i'm pleased af is finally here - onwards and upwards! I was feeling exactly the same as you - infact the month i got pg i had the least bd - still a fair bit but i didn't expect a bfp! There is still hope as you have no clinical issues - thats great news!!!!! just got to get those swimmers to meet the egg! I made oh take vitamins called wellman conception as a friend had great sucess from them - we got our bfp the month after he started them! Could be coincidence...... ((hugs))

Petzy 9dpo is very early and you would be very lucky if you got a positive see if you can hold out till at least 11dpo......hard i know!!!! we are all here for you!!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nimbec! Thanks for your encouraging words - as always! 
We had the least amount of sex this month & I had zero expectations. So I just think it's a numbers game really...it'll happen when it does. I've done all I could. Even my Sono test was supposed to increase chances of getting pregnant that same month & it didn't do anything special. Ah well...
How many months were you TTC again??

Petzy, for sure - don't waste your money. The IC's work very well IMO. I used it when I got pregnant with my daughter & showed a clear as day BFP days before AF arrived! It would be pretty awesome if you were pregnant shortly after though :)

I'm hoping for a Christmas bean now...crossing everything I've got!


----------



## barbikins

OK Ladies, I'm going at this with a vengeance!
I've clipped a section out of my blog from today & here is my plan for this cycle...I'm going hard core :)

OKnew game plan. Do or Die, ladies.

1) Take Musinex every day for 1 week before Ovulation. :drunk:

2) Use Pre-Seed before sex starting 4 days before Ovulation & including day of Ovulation. :sex:

3) Use OPKs again:test:

4) Eat Pineapple core for 5 days (or is it more?) for every day post Ovulation.
:af:

Am I missing some thing???


----------



## tulip11

barbikins said:


> OK Ladies, I'm going at this with a vengeance!
> I've clipped a section out of my blog from today & here is my plan for this cycle...I'm going hard core :)
> 
> OKnew game plan. Do or Die, ladies.
> 
> 1) Take Musinex every day for 1 week before Ovulation. :drunk:
> 
> 2) Use Pre-Seed before sex starting 4 days before Ovulation & including day of Ovulation. :sex:
> 
> 3) Use OPKs again:test:
> 
> 4) Eat Pineapple core for 5 days (or is it more?) for every day post Ovulation.
> :af:
> 
> Am I missing some thing???

add grapefruit juice ( not from concentrate one ) it really increased my cm...now hoping for bfp this month


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> OK Ladies, I'm going at this with a vengeance!
> I've clipped a section out of my blog from today & here is my plan for this cycle...I'm going hard core :)
> 
> OKnew game plan. Do or Die, ladies.
> 
> 1) Take Musinex every day for 1 week before Ovulation. :drunk:
> 
> 2) Use Pre-Seed before sex starting 4 days before Ovulation & including day of Ovulation. :sex:
> 
> 3) Use OPKs again:test:
> 
> 4) Eat Pineapple core for 5 days (or is it more?) for every day post Ovulation.
> :af:
> 
> Am I missing some thing???

Yes you are missing one thing - R&R!!!!! LMAO

I do wish you luck though you are really powerhousing cycle #11!!!

I will do grapefruit juice next cycle i think


----------



## barbikins

tulip11 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> OK Ladies, I'm going at this with a vengeance!
> I've clipped a section out of my blog from today & here is my plan for this cycle...I'm going hard core :)
> 
> OKnew game plan. Do or Die, ladies.
> 
> 1) Take Musinex every day for 1 week before Ovulation. :drunk:
> 
> 2) Use Pre-Seed before sex starting 4 days before Ovulation & including day of Ovulation. :sex:
> 
> 3) Use OPKs again:test:
> 
> 4) Eat Pineapple core for 5 days (or is it more?) for every day post Ovulation.
> :af:
> 
> Am I missing some thing???
> 
> add grapefruit juice ( not from concentrate one ) it really increased my cm...now hoping for bfp this monthClick to expand...

Right! I forgot :) The quality of my CM has improved in the last 2 months but it can't hurt, right?! :)


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> OK Ladies, I'm going at this with a vengeance!
> I've clipped a section out of my blog from today & here is my plan for this cycle...I'm going hard core :)
> 
> OKnew game plan. Do or Die, ladies.
> 
> 1) Take Musinex every day for 1 week before Ovulation. :drunk:
> 
> 2) Use Pre-Seed before sex starting 4 days before Ovulation & including day of Ovulation. :sex:
> 
> 3) Use OPKs again:test:
> 
> 4) Eat Pineapple core for 5 days (or is it more?) for every day post Ovulation.
> :af:
> 
> Am I missing some thing???
> 
> Yes you are missing one thing - R&R!!!!! LMAO
> 
> I do wish you luck though you are really powerhousing cycle #11!!!
> 
> I will do grapefruit juice next cycle i thinkClick to expand...

I've got lots of R&R coming up this month, don't you worry :) :)
I just need to try everything, you know?! I haven't tried these things yet so here goes nothing!!!!!! If I do grapefruit juice, do I need to do Muscinex then???


----------



## nimbec

Hehe you forgot the BD ;) !! Just a word of warning pineapple can cause mc I was banned for the first 8 weeks of pg from my doctor.... There are so many things! I took mucinex ate a teaspoon of honey and pinch of cinemon everyday like u b4 O. Fx for you hun!!! Could also cut out alcohol?? BUT you have to remember to live life and enjoy yourself!! 

X


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hehe you forgot the BD ;) !! Just a word of warning pineapple can cause mc I was banned for the first 8 weeks of pg from my doctor.... There are so many things! I took mucinex ate a teaspoon of honey and pinch of cinemon everyday like u b4 O. Fx for you hun!!! Could also cut out alcohol?? BUT you have to remember to live life and enjoy yourself!!
> 
> X

Alcohol?!?! are you nuts?!?! LMAO ..... i love my wine..... haha


----------



## nimbec

Haha I know petzy it nearly killed me lol!!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Haha I know petzy it nearly killed me lol!!

LOL its almost like a year long stint in rehab aint it???


----------



## Petzy

Hi All,

8DPO today - nothing to report other than the crazy dream I had last night which included a BFP of course! Damnit dreams are so evil haha!!!

Dont worry Barbs - I dont think its a symptom haha - I have had many many vivid dreams every month without a BFP haha


----------



## nimbec

Petzy I was cold turkey ie off alcohol and most sugars for a year!! Ttc 4yrs grrrrr yes nevermind rehab I was nearly ready to go to a loony asielem ;) lol stick with it!! Now oh is on cold turkey from bd - pmsl we have been banned by doctors haha!


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies. Happy Friday!

I have the day off today and its DH and my Anniversary :). He surprised me last night with a new iPhone imam so happy!! Lol. 

How is everyone?

I am on cd24 .... Due in about 4 days. 9dpo I think and no symptoms really. A few pangs/ cramps here and there and mild boob soreness is it!

Enjoying a mimosa right now! Why not haha.... Xo


----------



## tulip11

Petzy said:


> Hi ladies. Happy Friday!
> 
> I have the day off today and its DH and my Anniversary :). He surprised me last night with a new iPhone imam so happy!! Lol.
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I am on cd24 .... Due in about 4 days. 9dpo I think and no symptoms really. A few pangs/ cramps here and there and mild boob soreness is it!
> 
> Enjoying a mimosa right now! Why not haha.... Xo

hi hun....happy anniversary :flower: wish you good luck...today my temp dropped on 11 dpo :( ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh looks like I am out again :nope:


----------



## Petzy

tulip11 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Happy Friday!
> 
> I have the day off today and its DH and my Anniversary :). He surprised me last night with a new iPhone imam so happy!! Lol.
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I am on cd24 .... Due in about 4 days. 9dpo I think and no symptoms really. A few pangs/ cramps here and there and mild boob soreness is it!
> 
> Enjoying a mimosa right now! Why not haha.... Xo
> 
> hi hun....happy anniversary :flower: wish you good luck...today my temp dropped on 11 dpo :( ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh looks like I am out again :nope:Click to expand...

I don't know much about temping sorry! Does a drop always mean no chance?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Hehe you forgot the BD ;) !! Just a word of warning pineapple can cause mc I was banned for the first 8 weeks of pg from my doctor.... There are so many things! I took mucinex ate a teaspoon of honey and pinch of cinemon everyday like u b4 O. Fx for you hun!!! Could also cut out alcohol?? BUT you have to remember to live life and enjoy yourself!!
> 
> X
> 
> Alcohol?!?! are you nuts?!?! LMAO ..... i love my wine..... hahaClick to expand...

I'm with Petzy! HELLS TO THE NAWWWW!!!!
Pineapple core - not the flesh....the flesh is what you want to avoid!
Thanks for the tips :)


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 8DPO today - nothing to report other than the crazy dream I had last night which included a BFP of course! Damnit dreams are so evil haha!!!
> 
> Dont worry Barbs - I dont think its a symptom haha - I have had many many vivid dreams every month without a BFP haha

I've had those dreams too....:)


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hi ladies. Happy Friday!
> 
> I have the day off today and its DH and my Anniversary :). He surprised me last night with a new iPhone imam so happy!! Lol.
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I am on cd24 .... Due in about 4 days. 9dpo I think and no symptoms really. A few pangs/ cramps here and there and mild boob soreness is it!
> 
> Enjoying a mimosa right now! Why not haha.... Xo

Happy Anniversary!!!!!!!!
Lovely new toy your hubby got you :)
What are you planning to do tonight??

I'm doing alright...we are waiting to hear if a sale of our house goes through today so my stomach is IN KNOTS!!!

I can't wait to have some faking booze...


----------



## barbikins

tulip11 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Happy Friday!
> 
> I have the day off today and its DH and my Anniversary :). He surprised me last night with a new iPhone imam so happy!! Lol.
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I am on cd24 .... Due in about 4 days. 9dpo I think and no symptoms really. A few pangs/ cramps here and there and mild boob soreness is it!
> 
> Enjoying a mimosa right now! Why not haha.... Xo
> 
> hi hun....happy anniversary :flower: wish you good luck...today my temp dropped on 11 dpo :( ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh looks like I am out again :nope:Click to expand...

It didn't drop close to your cover line though. HOw long is your LP?


----------



## tulip11

barbikins said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Happy Friday!
> 
> I have the day off today and its DH and my Anniversary :). He surprised me last night with a new iPhone imam so happy!! Lol.
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I am on cd24 .... Due in about 4 days. 9dpo I think and no symptoms really. A few pangs/ cramps here and there and mild boob soreness is it!
> 
> Enjoying a mimosa right now! Why not haha.... Xo
> 
> hi hun....happy anniversary :flower: wish you good luck...today my temp dropped on 11 dpo :( ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh looks like I am out again :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> It didn't drop close to your cover line though. HOw long is your LP?Click to expand...

my LP varies 10-12 days or sometimes even more than 12 days...


----------



## blessme

Where do you order the test from? ebay?


----------



## misskaileigh

I wasn't charting my temps this month, or using opks, but i am on cd 27 today
I took a test because my husband wanted me to on cd 21. bfn obviously, but he doesn't understand how it works. 

I took a test this evening (answer brand) and a VERY faint line came up right after I took the test. But I couldn't tell if it had color or not. 

I pulled the test apart and checked. I could still see the line, but i didn't see any pink. 

Is it just an evap like I'm thinking or is it possible that it could be a very faint positive?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Happy Friday!
> 
> I have the day off today and its DH and my Anniversary :). He surprised me last night with a new iPhone imam so happy!! Lol.
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I am on cd24 .... Due in about 4 days. 9dpo I think and no symptoms really. A few pangs/ cramps here and there and mild boob soreness is it!
> 
> Enjoying a mimosa right now! Why not haha.... Xo
> 
> Happy Anniversary!!!!!!!!
> Lovely new toy your hubby got you :)
> What are you planning to do tonight??
> 
> I'm doing alright...we are waiting to hear if a sale of our house goes through today so my stomach is IN KNOTS!!!
> 
> I can't wait to have some faking booze...Click to expand...

Hey Barb! Did the sale go through ? Fx for you on that one! Hubby and I went for dinner in the snow that hit. We had a yummy Italian dinner and of course some wine!

Are you done AF yet?


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls

I am on cd 25....... Due on Tuesday. When DH and I bd'd yesterday there was pink cm after..... I never spot so early and yesterday was about 9 dpo. Then when I went to bed I had low back pain which I never get until AF is actually here. Thats twice this week the low back pain..... I'm worried that damn witch wants to come early! :( I definitely don't expect AF until Tuesday because of when I got my positive opk. Sigh. 

No pink cm today yet.... But bbs are tender. I think I am out! :(


----------



## Petzy

I will also add that before we bd yesterday.....maybe an hour before...... I had lots of creamy white cm after a ( tmi) bm.......


----------



## tulip11

Petzy said:


> I will also add that before we bd yesterday.....maybe an hour before...... I had lots of creamy white cm after a ( tmi) bm.......

I heard its good sign hun fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Hey Petzy!!!
No sale didn't go through :( boooo
We will wait until mid January to start up again. 

Could it be IB??? The spotting after BD?
I'm on CD6....AF is over...I will start Muscinex, Grapefruite juice & OPK around Wednesday. 
Well, OPK more like CD12.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Petzy!!!
> No sale didn't go through :( boooo
> We will wait until mid January to start up again.
> 
> Could it be IB??? The spotting after BD?
> I'm on CD6....AF is over...I will start Muscinex, Grapefruite juice & OPK around Wednesday.
> Well, OPK more like CD12.

Hey hey hey - CD6 nice - its almost time again! LOL FX - if it works for you , you can bet I will be picking up some grapefruit juice next cycle haha....


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies

I am on CD27... AF due tomorrow or Wed most likely.

I had pink CM again last night after BD so I am going to assume that the witch will be here and be here on time! Boooooooooooooooooooo

Boobs are a bit tender and I am having sporadic mild cramps.....

I am sad!! DH said not to worry it just means another month of great sex LMAO yes that is true but I am still sad... :( Was hoping for that xmas BFP like everyone else is I am sure lol....... I will let you know when AF arrives!

On another note the last two nights I had horrible nightmares!! The first one was about me being implanted with a baby boy by the evil doctor from American Horror Story (dont know if any of you watch that but its very creepy to have James Cromwell in your dream and down in your "business") and he told me the boy would be evil so that was really nice dream lol

then last night i dreamed that I had a baby girl and then I couldnt find her anywhere and I was so scared - isnt that horrible?? Like WTF!!! Stupid baby dreams freaking the shit out of me lol.... UGH!!!!!

Ok rant over....


----------



## Petzy

Ok we'll I blame my caving in in the non response here today hahaha jk

Got an HPT on my way home at the dollar store - was not wasting any more than that ..... BFN and AF is due tomorrow or Wednesday I am quite out!! Lol

The dollar store brand is 25 miu so I'm assuming that is plenty sensitive enough 

Xo


----------



## nimbec

Hi Hun sorry I missed your posts yesterday!!! Are you 13dpo today? Well the Fred's are 12 miu so much more sensitive I didn't get my 25miu till a few days late - but I don't want to give u false hope. I had given up to its so hard grrrr well let's just pray she doesn't show!!!!!! Keep in touch!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hi Hun sorry I missed your posts yesterday!!! Are you 13dpo today? Well the Fred's are 12 miu so much more sensitive I didn't get my 25miu till a few days late - but I don't want to give u false hope. I had given up to its so hard grrrr well let's just pray she doesn't show!!!!!! Keep in touch!

Thanks Nimbec - No worries about the false hope - it is good to know though.... I didnt know that they were double as sensitive as the dollar store tests. 

I am approx 13 DPO today yes..... I had a little pink cm this a.m. so I am sure its a matter of hours.. I am sad but in good spirits!! What can I do? Nothing!! Of course I still hope she doesnt show but dont worry you will hear when she arrives full force haha.....

You had your positive by 13DPO right? XO


----------



## nimbec

Hey Petzy! yes i did have it by 13dpo but some women don't! sound like the cow is on her way grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr back to the drawing board! thinking of you!


----------



## tulip11

hi girls...I am really upset...as I told you all yesterday that I ill wait till 14th to take another test and if witch stays away...but what happened last night DH insisted me to take another test I said no I cant because I dont like to see another BFN and I dont have any more HPT's he said thats ok we ill bring more...just do it...so I did it in the morning on 15 dpo and BFN...and my temperature drop down as well...I dont think so that I am preg because according to FF its 15 dpo and right time to get BFP plus temperature is going down...I dont have any further hope even though no af is here but still I am really disappointed girls...best of luck to all of you..


----------



## Petzy

tulip11 said:


> hi girls...I am really upset...as I told you all yesterday that I ill wait till 14th to take another test and if witch stays away...but what happened last night DH insisted me to take another test I said no I cant because I dont like to see another BFN and I dont have any more HPT's he said thats ok we ill bring more...just do it...so I did it in the morning on 15 dpo and BFN...and my temperature drop down as well...I dont think so that I am preg because according to FF its 15 dpo and right time to get BFP plus temperature is going down...I dont have any further hope even though no af is here but still I am really disappointed girls...best of luck to all of you..

Im sorry Tulip! XO

DH shouldnt have made you test! BFN's suck!!!

I am dissapointed too but we can support eachother until those lovely BFP's show up and after that too lol :)

I hope AF just shows now so I can get started again! New Years BFP here I come hahaha......


----------



## nimbec

awww tulip don't be too upset please (((hugs))) Also i just had a nosey at your chart and FF didnt confirm 0 so it may have happened slightly later than you thought or maybe not at all......does it confirm 0 if you take out your cm enteries ie on temp alone?? just a thought as last month showed a clear 0 and a 12 day lp......fx for you hun xx


----------



## tulip11

nimbec said:


> awww tulip don't be too upset please (((hugs))) Also i just had a nosey at your chart and FF didnt confirm 0 so it may have happened slightly later than you thought or maybe not at all......does it confirm 0 if you take out your cm enteries ie on temp alone?? just a thought as last month showed a clear 0 and a 12 day lp......fx for you hun xx

yeah hun thanks alot...thats what I was thinking as well...thanks alot for your support...stay blessed :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies! Sorry I've been MIA. I'm sorry for your bfn :(
Lets hope for the next cycle!!!
I am hoping this is the month. I could have a bfp for xmas!!!!!
If only.....


----------



## Ash0727

Baby dust to all...


----------



## Ash0727

Baby dust to all...


----------



## misskaileigh

Had a chemical pregnancy this cycle. :( But at least I got to see two positives tests and have a little bit of excitement. Hopefully next cycle ends a little better.


----------



## nimbec

Sorry to hear misskaleigh :( they do say you are more fertile after tho! Fx for you! 

Baby dust to you all!!!!!


----------



## alibaba24

this is fun!!! stuff it why not hehe will do one in the morning :D


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Sorry to hear misskaleigh :( they do say you are more fertile after tho! Fx for you!
> 
> Baby dust to you all!!!!!

I have heard that too! Good luck!


----------



## alibaba24

bfn!! it still way to early but was fun testing lol x


----------



## Petzy

Ok ladies

CD2 over here haha.....I am just glad to be onto the next cycle sigh.... I will start my OPK's on CD10 I think (next Thursday the 13th) and I should be ov'ing somewhere around the 16th. now technically this means I could still sneak in an Xmas BFP as I should be around 10DPO on Xmas day but that is still early haha so I will stick with new years.... we will see... maybe be hard not to pick up some cheapies with the small possibility of an xmas BFP lol but I will try not to! :)


----------



## nimbec

Booooo to the witch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but yes see if you can old out as you don't want a bfn for xmas hun!! mind you id be tempted to test so i could drink loads over the festive period ...... ill be here to count the days down with you!!!!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Booooo to the witch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but yes see if you can old out as you don't want a bfn for xmas hun!! mind you id be tempted to test so i could drink loads over the festive period ...... ill be here to count the days down with you!!!!

So glad to have you here:) I honestly want to test before new years as I am going away to Montreal for 3 days and dont want to over-do it if i happen to test positive... I can try to take it easy but we are going there to eat drink and shop so that would be hard not to test!

I will try to wait until the 29th when we actually leave.... we will see... and at that point I should be 11 or 12 DPO anyways......


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear misskaleigh :( they do say you are more fertile after tho! Fx for you!
> 
> Baby dust to you all!!!!!
> 
> I have heard that too! Good luck!Click to expand...

Yep truth!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy!!! How are yah?????
I'll be in count down mode this month with you too!
I should be able to test positive on Xmas day if I'm pregnant. I will be around 10dpo. So maybe too early yes but we'll see :)
I'm on CD9! I started drinking Grapefruit juice today & Have some Tylenol cold/mucus thinner to take tonight....staring my OPK's tomorrow!!


----------



## barbikins

alibaba24 said:


> bfn!! it still way to early but was fun testing lol x

How many dpo are you?


----------



## alibaba24

barbikins said:


> alibaba24 said:
> 
> 
> bfn!! it still way to early but was fun testing lol x
> 
> How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

I am utterly convinced I o'd on friday or sat x


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy!!! How are yah?????
> I'll be in count down mode this month with you too!
> I should be able to test positive on Xmas day if I'm pregnant. I will be around 10dpo. So maybe too early yes but we'll see :)
> I'm on CD9! I started drinking Grapefruit juice today & Have some Tylenol cold/mucus thinner to take tonight....staring my OPK's tomorrow!!

Hey Hey Hey! Good for you - let me know if that grapefruit juice makes a difference for you for sure!

I am dyinggggggggg of cramps right now it SUCKS! I never get them this long! Usually just a few hours when AF hits but not for a whole day! oh well....

Yay to starting OPK tomorrow :) So u will be 10DPO on Christmas Day? I should be about 9 DPO or so on that day..... thats funny.... my cycles are shorter than yours though so I think thats why it is lining up... 27 days was my last one. We are kind of cycle buddies this time then lol


----------



## barbikins

alibaba24 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alibaba24 said:
> 
> 
> bfn!! it still way to early but was fun testing lol x
> 
> How many dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am utterly convinced I o'd on friday or sat xClick to expand...

Ahhh still so very early! How are you keeping track of Ovulation??


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Petzy!!! How are yah?????
> I'll be in count down mode this month with you too!
> I should be able to test positive on Xmas day if I'm pregnant. I will be around 10dpo. So maybe too early yes but we'll see :)
> I'm on CD9! I started drinking Grapefruit juice today & Have some Tylenol cold/mucus thinner to take tonight....staring my OPK's tomorrow!!
> 
> Hey Hey Hey! Good for you - let me know if that grapefruit juice makes a difference for you for sure!
> 
> I am dyinggggggggg of cramps right now it SUCKS! I never get them this long! Usually just a few hours when AF hits but not for a whole day! oh well....
> 
> Yay to starting OPK tomorrow :) So u will be 10DPO on Christmas Day? I should be about 9 DPO or so on that day..... thats funny.... my cycles are shorter than yours though so I think thats why it is lining up... 27 days was my last one. We are kind of cycle buddies this time then lolClick to expand...

I will let you know if grapefruit & the Tylenol cold works! It has that stuff that thins out mucus in it..... :O)
Although I must say, I've had a lot more EWCM since taking those magical herbs! My cycle is also now 29 days....

AF cramps as nasty - If I take some advil, it helps me. I never used to get cramps like I do now :(

If your cycle is 27 & mine are 29...how is it we line up?! LOL 
I am CD9, you're CD3? I ovulate around CD15!

I may start my OPK on the weekend rather than tomorrow. 10dpo is very early for me to start having to test. So maybe Saturday is more reasonable. Crossing fingers for us!!!!

I am also planning to do the whole pineapple core for implantation after Ovulation! :happydance: I'm on a mission!!!!!:happydance:

We can count down together! Wahoo!:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Petzy!!! How are yah?????
> I'll be in count down mode this month with you too!
> I should be able to test positive on Xmas day if I'm pregnant. I will be around 10dpo. So maybe too early yes but we'll see :)
> I'm on CD9! I started drinking Grapefruit juice today & Have some Tylenol cold/mucus thinner to take tonight....staring my OPK's tomorrow!!
> 
> Hey Hey Hey! Good for you - let me know if that grapefruit juice makes a difference for you for sure!
> 
> I am dyinggggggggg of cramps right now it SUCKS! I never get them this long! Usually just a few hours when AF hits but not for a whole day! oh well....
> 
> Yay to starting OPK tomorrow :) So u will be 10DPO on Christmas Day? I should be about 9 DPO or so on that day..... thats funny.... my cycles are shorter than yours though so I think thats why it is lining up... 27 days was my last one. We are kind of cycle buddies this time then lolClick to expand...
> 
> I will let you know if grapefruit & the Tylenol cold works! It has that stuff that thins out mucus in it..... :O)
> Although I must say, I've had a lot more EWCM since taking those magical herbs! My cycle is also now 29 days....
> 
> AF cramps as nasty - If I take some advil, it helps me. I never used to get cramps like I do now :(
> 
> If your cycle is 27 & mine are 29...how is it we line up?! LOL
> I am CD9, you're CD3? I ovulate around CD15!
> 
> I may start my OPK on the weekend rather than tomorrow. 10dpo is very early for me to start having to test. So maybe Saturday is more reasonable. Crossing fingers for us!!!!
> 
> I am also planning to do the whole pineapple core for implantation after Ovulation! :happydance: I'm on a mission!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> We can count down together! Wahoo!:hugs:Click to expand...

You ovulate around CD15 and I ovulate around CD13 - so if I ovulate in 10 days like I think I may, that is Dec 16th - which puts me at 9DPO on Xmas day so we will be pretty close! 

CD3 today and i have not had a period this heavy in a zillion years... usually day one is bad and then its totally average - nope - 2 days of agony haha... seems to be better today though! Looking forward to starting OPKs next Thursday. 

Barb if you dont OV until CD 15 I would wait until saturday - CD12. You will just get stark white OPK's most likely???

On an off note.... last night hubby came home and told me that this girl who we used to be quite close with but then had a terrible falling out with, is pregnant. I almost barfed. I think it was a mix of the fact that I cant stand this girl and also that she is 36 and didnt want children the entire time I knew her (until last year). I mean I dont wish infertility on people but for gods sake! haha...... I actually teared up and told DH I wish I didnt know that. what a loon I am!!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Petzy!!! How are yah?????
> I'll be in count down mode this month with you too!
> I should be able to test positive on Xmas day if I'm pregnant. I will be around 10dpo. So maybe too early yes but we'll see :)
> I'm on CD9! I started drinking Grapefruit juice today & Have some Tylenol cold/mucus thinner to take tonight....staring my OPK's tomorrow!!
> 
> Hey Hey Hey! Good for you - let me know if that grapefruit juice makes a difference for you for sure!
> 
> I am dyinggggggggg of cramps right now it SUCKS! I never get them this long! Usually just a few hours when AF hits but not for a whole day! oh well....
> 
> Yay to starting OPK tomorrow :) So u will be 10DPO on Christmas Day? I should be about 9 DPO or so on that day..... thats funny.... my cycles are shorter than yours though so I think thats why it is lining up... 27 days was my last one. We are kind of cycle buddies this time then lolClick to expand...
> 
> I will let you know if grapefruit & the Tylenol cold works! It has that stuff that thins out mucus in it..... :O)
> Although I must say, I've had a lot more EWCM since taking those magical herbs! My cycle is also now 29 days....
> 
> AF cramps as nasty - If I take some advil, it helps me. I never used to get cramps like I do now :(
> 
> If your cycle is 27 & mine are 29...how is it we line up?! LOL
> I am CD9, you're CD3? I ovulate around CD15!
> 
> I may start my OPK on the weekend rather than tomorrow. 10dpo is very early for me to start having to test. So maybe Saturday is more reasonable. Crossing fingers for us!!!!
> 
> I am also planning to do the whole pineapple core for implantation after Ovulation! :happydance: I'm on a mission!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> We can count down together! Wahoo!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You ovulate around CD15 and I ovulate around CD13 - so if I ovulate in 10 days like I think I may, that is Dec 16th - which puts me at 9DPO on Xmas day so we will be pretty close!
> 
> CD3 today and i have not had a period this heavy in a zillion years... usually day one is bad and then its totally average - nope - 2 days of agony haha... seems to be better today though! Looking forward to starting OPKs next Thursday.
> 
> Barb if you dont OV until CD 15 I would wait until saturday - CD12. You will just get stark white OPK's most likely???
> 
> On an off note.... last night hubby came home and told me that this girl who we used to be quite close with but then had a terrible falling out with, is pregnant. I almost barfed. I think it was a mix of the fact that I cant stand this girl and also that she is 36 and didnt want children the entire time I knew her (until last year). I mean I dont wish infertility on people but for gods sake! haha...... I actually teared up and told DH I wish I didnt know that. what a loon I am!!Click to expand...

I tested yesterday! I'm posting the results lol....I have to test today. I'm doing it just incase I O a day earlier than I think. No harm in doing it! The test strips this time around are so thick! Very cool that our cycle lines up this time....good luck to us :)
OPK's have never been stark...some thing will always show. Even if its unbelievably light!

Ahhhh I'm sorry you have to hear that news. You know, men are also not very sensitive to this sort of thing some times eh? I wouldn't have wanted to know either. I'm at a point too where one friend is starting to try & another good friend will start next year. And I think I'll be devastated if either of them get pregnant before me. I am not sure how I can handle being around them if I'm still not pregnant. And I totally understand now how I will feel enraged if they have no issues getting knocked up. I dont wish infertility (like you) but I feel it's not fair if they get pregnant w/o even really trying!
I just hope this is out month...oh please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope you're feeling better today! This past cycle I had cramps for about 3 days & heavy bleeding for longer than ever. I wonder if this has anythign to do with my Sono.
 



Attached Files:







CD10.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Petzy!!! How are yah?????
> I'll be in count down mode this month with you too!
> I should be able to test positive on Xmas day if I'm pregnant. I will be around 10dpo. So maybe too early yes but we'll see :)
> I'm on CD9! I started drinking Grapefruit juice today & Have some Tylenol cold/mucus thinner to take tonight....staring my OPK's tomorrow!!
> 
> Hey Hey Hey! Good for you - let me know if that grapefruit juice makes a difference for you for sure!
> 
> I am dyinggggggggg of cramps right now it SUCKS! I never get them this long! Usually just a few hours when AF hits but not for a whole day! oh well....
> 
> Yay to starting OPK tomorrow :) So u will be 10DPO on Christmas Day? I should be about 9 DPO or so on that day..... thats funny.... my cycles are shorter than yours though so I think thats why it is lining up... 27 days was my last one. We are kind of cycle buddies this time then lolClick to expand...
> 
> I will let you know if grapefruit & the Tylenol cold works! It has that stuff that thins out mucus in it..... :O)
> Although I must say, I've had a lot more EWCM since taking those magical herbs! My cycle is also now 29 days....
> 
> AF cramps as nasty - If I take some advil, it helps me. I never used to get cramps like I do now :(
> 
> If your cycle is 27 & mine are 29...how is it we line up?! LOL
> I am CD9, you're CD3? I ovulate around CD15!
> 
> I may start my OPK on the weekend rather than tomorrow. 10dpo is very early for me to start having to test. So maybe Saturday is more reasonable. Crossing fingers for us!!!!
> 
> I am also planning to do the whole pineapple core for implantation after Ovulation! :happydance: I'm on a mission!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> We can count down together! Wahoo!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You ovulate around CD15 and I ovulate around CD13 - so if I ovulate in 10 days like I think I may, that is Dec 16th - which puts me at 9DPO on Xmas day so we will be pretty close!
> 
> CD3 today and i have not had a period this heavy in a zillion years... usually day one is bad and then its totally average - nope - 2 days of agony haha... seems to be better today though! Looking forward to starting OPKs next Thursday.
> 
> Barb if you dont OV until CD 15 I would wait until saturday - CD12. You will just get stark white OPK's most likely???
> 
> On an off note.... last night hubby came home and told me that this girl who we used to be quite close with but then had a terrible falling out with, is pregnant. I almost barfed. I think it was a mix of the fact that I cant stand this girl and also that she is 36 and didnt want children the entire time I knew her (until last year). I mean I dont wish infertility on people but for gods sake! haha...... I actually teared up and told DH I wish I didnt know that. what a loon I am!!Click to expand...
> 
> I tested yesterday! I'm posting the results lol....I have to test today. I'm doing it just incase I O a day earlier than I think. No harm in doing it! The test strips this time around are so thick! Very cool that our cycle lines up this time....good luck to us :)
> OPK's have never been stark...some thing will always show. Even if its unbelievably light!
> 
> Ahhhh I'm sorry you have to hear that news. You know, men are also not very sensitive to this sort of thing some times eh? I wouldn't have wanted to know either. I'm at a point too where one friend is starting to try & another good friend will start next year. And I think I'll be devastated if either of them get pregnant before me. I am not sure how I can handle being around them if I'm still not pregnant. And I totally understand now how I will feel enraged if they have no issues getting knocked up. I dont wish infertility (like you) but I feel it's not fair if they get pregnant w/o even really trying!
> I just hope this is out month...oh please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope you're feeling better today! This past cycle I had cramps for about 3 days & heavy bleeding for longer than ever. I wonder if this has anythign to do with my Sono.Click to expand...

Hey Barbs... Thanks for the pep talk! :) I am feeling fine now. I am still on my period so maybe that was it partly lol....

Its funny you said that about having a bad period - this is my worst one in a long time! CD4 though so I will be done by tomorrow at some point... looking forward to starting on those OPKs

Your OPK is looking good - a positive is coming up around the corner! :happydance:

I am looking forward to the xmas holidays... work is bad right now and I am off from 21st to 2nd so that will be a nice break.... ugh I need it!! And with any luck I will have a BFP before my first day back lol - wishful thinking I know but its nice to think about!


----------



## nimbec

Happy V day Doggylover!!!!! Whoop whoooo 3 days until mine :)


----------



## nimbec

Sorry girls for some reason I managed to paste in to the wrong thread!!! Oooops !! 

Hope your all ok? The OPK looks quite dark to me maybe you could o early??


----------



## alibaba24

barbikins said:


> alibaba24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alibaba24 said:
> 
> 
> bfn!! it still way to early but was fun testing lol x
> 
> How many dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am utterly convinced I o'd on friday or sat xClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh still so very early! How are you keeping track of Ovulation??Click to expand...


Im not the ovulation sticks just confused the hell out of me so gave up! i posted a thread looking for advice as iv had af type cramps and some pain where my fallopian tiube was removed on previous ecotpic....its still so early for AF or symptoms but when pregnant with DD i remember this pain on my right where fallopian tube would be....likely old scar tissue.....

utterly confused x:wacko:


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Sorry girls for some reason I managed to paste in to the wrong thread!!! Oooops !!
> 
> Hope your all ok? The OPK looks quite dark to me maybe you could o early??

I'm great you? Naw my tests are light again. I anticipate O either Tuesday or Wednesday. My tests are Uneventful so I will post when there is something to show!!


----------



## Petzy

Good Morning ladies

FX for your positive OPK Barbi :) Mine are always light and then BOOM they are positive haha ......

I am on CD7today woo! Starting my OPK on CD10 (Thursday) and should OV on or around Sunday CD13.... :) I hope to get in lots of BD'ing this week (should be easy to do the way things are going LOL) to cover all my bases!


----------



## nimbec

Just popping in to wish you luck catching that eggy ladies !!!!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Nimbec :) How are you doing???
How's baby & you?

Petzy, my tests always start to go dark & I know that by the next day it's positive...this morning's was not dark & this afternoon, got light. I am surprised b/c I usually Ovulate around this time. As in, I was anticipating tomorrow! I'm confused now. 
I will be sure to BD tonight & each day of the week until I confirm Ovulation. 
I've continued to drink grapefruit juice & take the Tylenol mucus thinning pills each day. I've noticed my CM is very watery!

I've posted my test from this morning. I hope tomorrow it darkens!
 



Attached Files:







CD14.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## barbikins

Well, my OPK's arent getting any closer to positive. I'm utterly confused.
I would have predicted an Ovulation today. My cervix is not soft & open either.
I have noticed watery CM & EWCM yesterday however. I'm beginning to think I might Ovulated later this cycle :( bah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







CD15.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Well, my OPK's arent getting any closer to positive. I'm utterly confused.
> I would have predicted an Ovulation today. My cervix is not soft & open either.
> I have noticed watery CM & EWCM yesterday however. I'm beginning to think I might Ovulated later this cycle :( bah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Maybe you are ov'ing later then..... but honestly sometimes my positive OPK comes a day after the one you just posted... take them twice a day to be sure you dont miss the surge maybe...

but that being said, it doesnt really matter so long as you BD enough.


----------



## tulip11

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/1582505-january-2013-testing-thread.html


----------



## Petzy

I am on CD8....got a cool app that synchs with fertility friend for my Iphone - i really like it and I went back and entered all my periods just for 2012... I dont see much point in putting 2010 and 2011 periods as they have shortened since then and the average doesnt really reflect right.

But Ive never documented symptoms before or anything like that so it may be helpful to avoid symptom spotting in the future.... i never remember if I've had a certain symptom before or when it came on so that should help.

Nothing to report really! Just waiting to O on Sunday or so!


----------



## Petzy

tulip11 said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/1582505-january-2013-testing-thread.html

Thanks Tulip

I will post to you if AF shows because technically my test date is new years eve LOL


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Well, my OPK's arent getting any closer to positive. I'm utterly confused.
> I would have predicted an Ovulation today. My cervix is not soft & open either.
> I have noticed watery CM & EWCM yesterday however. I'm beginning to think I might Ovulated later this cycle :( bah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Maybe you are ov'ing later then..... but honestly sometimes my positive OPK comes a day after the one you just posted... take them twice a day to be sure you dont miss the surge maybe...
> 
> but that being said, it doesnt really matter so long as you BD enough.Click to expand...

I test twice a day! The other thing I'm wondering is, did I ovulate already? I used to check my cervix & forgot about it until yesterday & so there ya go!
I wanted to try the pineapple core thing after Ovulation :( We'll see what my tests are like tomorrow!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy - I have the FF app on my iphone too - I use it to track when we BD & when I ovulate. Used to do symptoms but what's the point? :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy - I have the FF app on my iphone too - I use it to track when we BD & when I ovulate. Used to do symptoms but what's the point? :)

lol true true.... :D

I hope you get a positive by tomorrow so that you can clear up the confusion - I doubt you ov'd that early!


----------



## Petzy

Hey Barb

Hope those tests are getting darker!!!


----------



## Petzy

Barb I havent heard from you in 2 days ! Did you get your positive OPK??? FX for you!!!

I am starting mine today...... I expect a pretty light one today

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## barbikins

Ahhh Sorry left you hanging :)
My test is blaring positive today! CD17, so I'm ovulating a bit later than "normal" again. CD18 should be my Ovulation. For the first time ever, my test line is darker than the control line. Has never happened before!
I've been drinking my juice every day but have forgotten the cold meds for about 2 nights in a row. Oops! Oh well :)
Here is yesterday's test & now today's.
 



Attached Files:







CD16.jpg
File size: 3.5 KB
Views: 0









CD17.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Ahhh Sorry left you hanging :)
> My test is blaring positive today! CD17, so I'm ovulating a bit later than "normal" again. CD18 should be my Ovulation. For the first time ever, my test line is darker than the control line. Has never happened before!
> I've been drinking my juice every day but have forgotten the cold meds for about 2 nights in a row. Oops! Oh well :)
> Here is yesterday's test & now today's.

Yup!! That is one blaring positive! So happy you got to see it ;)

Now hopefully you are packed full of sperm but if not, get some!! LMAOOOO

I am going to take my first OPK now....


----------



## nimbec

Yey barbs get busy hehehe!! 

Hi to everyone! X


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh Sorry left you hanging :)
> My test is blaring positive today! CD17, so I'm ovulating a bit later than "normal" again. CD18 should be my Ovulation. For the first time ever, my test line is darker than the control line. Has never happened before!
> I've been drinking my juice every day but have forgotten the cold meds for about 2 nights in a row. Oops! Oh well :)
> Here is yesterday's test & now today's.
> 
> Yup!! That is one blaring positive! So happy you got to see it ;)
> 
> Now hopefully you are packed full of sperm but if not, get some!! LMAOOOO
> 
> I am going to take my first OPK now....Click to expand...

LOL now if that's not a classy visual I don't know what is! Thanks LOL
We had sexy time last night :o) I'll make sure to squeeze one in tonight. Tomorrow will probably not happen....unless I'm into morning sex. Which I usually am not.

OOooo share your results :)


----------



## barbikins

Hi Nimbec! How are YOU doing?! How bebe?

Thanks - I plan to get my husband busy!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks barbs had a bit of a rollercoaster ride but we are both fine made it to V day (viability day 24weeks) which was my big hurdle now just hoping all continues to go well. I do have to warn you ladies you still can't relax even when u get the bfp hehe i'm still as nutty! 

My nursery furniture is arriving tomorrow so i'm super excited :) fx its not too complicated to put together LOL!


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Thanks barbs had a bit of a rollercoaster ride but we are both fine made it to V day (viability day 24weeks) which was my big hurdle now just hoping all continues to go well. I do have to warn you ladies you still can't relax even when u get the bfp hehe i'm still as nutty!
> 
> My nursery furniture is arriving tomorrow so i'm super excited :) fx its not too complicated to put together LOL!

May I ask what the hurdles were????

Oh nice, take a photo :)


----------



## barbikins

I didn't have any nerves when I was pregnant with my daughter. But I recon given having gone into early labor - I will be quite nervous & looking for signs.


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Thanks barbs had a bit of a rollercoaster ride but we are both fine made it to V day (viability day 24weeks) which was my big hurdle now just hoping all continues to go well. I do have to warn you ladies you still can't relax even when u get the bfp hehe i'm still as nutty!
> 
> My nursery furniture is arriving tomorrow so i'm super excited :) fx its not too complicated to put together LOL!

Yes I have to agree I think I may be just as wacko when I do get pregnant lol. Just a different kind if wacko haha. 

I'd love to see your nursery furniture! Send pics if you can xx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks ladies! 

Well I was very high risk due to a few factors - preious mc's & i have heart problems. I've had a couple of episodes of spotting, a english bull dog attaced me straight on my bump and had me admitted to hospital and i had hyperemesis until week 19 putting me in hospital once but in bed most of the other times or head down the loo :haha: BUT all is looking good at the minute. My dodgey ticker is causing a few issues but nothing tooooooo serious so i'm actually enjoying being pg now :thumbup:

I will def post a piccy of nursery once its up...haha how much do u bet me and oh have a falling out whilst trying to assemble LOL!!

oooh Barbs how early did you go in to labour....sounds scary? 

petzy did you start your opk's?

Well i'm sat very impatiently waiting for furnituire it was ment to be here any time 7am-11am.....so if they are on time 40mins to go whooop !


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh Sorry left you hanging :)
> My test is blaring positive today! CD17, so I'm ovulating a bit later than "normal" again. CD18 should be my Ovulation. For the first time ever, my test line is darker than the control line. Has never happened before!
> I've been drinking my juice every day but have forgotten the cold meds for about 2 nights in a row. Oops! Oh well :)
> Here is yesterday's test & now today's.
> 
> Yup!! That is one blaring positive! So happy you got to see it ;)
> 
> Now hopefully you are packed full of sperm but if not, get some!! LMAOOOO
> 
> I am going to take my first OPK now....Click to expand...
> 
> LOL now if that's not a classy visual I don't know what is! Thanks LOL
> We had sexy time last night :o) I'll make sure to squeeze one in tonight. Tomorrow will probably not happen....unless I'm into morning sex. Which I usually am not.
> 
> OOooo share your results :)Click to expand...

I meant to take a picture but I was in between meetings when I took it so there was no opportunity. I will today :) It was definitely darkener than I expected for CD10 so maybe I will OV earlier than I think or maybe not.... I will post the test I will take around lunch time.

Today is my second "fertile day" out of 5, and we BD'd last night and this morning - so far so good haha.......

I think its funny you mention morning sex Barb - its my favourite! Its so easy to be tired at night or full from dinner or whatever else is going on , in the morning i love it! haha......


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Well I was very high risk due to a few factors - preious mc's & i have heart problems. I've had a couple of episodes of spotting, a english bull dog attaced me straight on my bump and had me admitted to hospital and i had hyperemesis until week 19 putting me in hospital once but in bed most of the other times or head down the loo :haha: BUT all is looking good at the minute. My dodgey ticker is causing a few issues but nothing tooooooo serious so i'm actually enjoying being pg now :thumbup:
> 
> I will def post a piccy of nursery once its up...haha how much do u bet me and oh have a falling out whilst trying to assemble LOL!!
> 
> oooh Barbs how early did you go in to labour....sounds scary?
> 
> petzy did you start your opk's?
> 
> Well i'm sat very impatiently waiting for furnituire it was ment to be here any time 7am-11am.....so if they are on time 40mins to go whooop !

Oh Nimbec I'm sorry you have gone through that but you do have a positive and strong mindset! I cannot believe you were attacked by a dog either!!! 

Wish you the best on the health front for the best and H&H remainder of your pregnancy :)


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I thought i was crazy for wanting to test at 6dpo ..... My mind keeps saying :test: :test: :test: lol

Has anyone gotten a bfp at 6dpo?!?!?! 

I have a confession.....................I tried at 3dpo !!!!!!!!!!!! :shhh: :shhh: :shhh:

I was hoping maybe my cycle was off since the m/c last month at 6wks.


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Well I was very high risk due to a few factors - preious mc's & i have heart problems. I've had a couple of episodes of spotting, a english bull dog attaced me straight on my bump and had me admitted to hospital and i had hyperemesis until week 19 putting me in hospital once but in bed most of the other times or head down the loo :haha: BUT all is looking good at the minute. My dodgey ticker is causing a few issues but nothing tooooooo serious so i'm actually enjoying being pg now :thumbup:
> 
> I will def post a piccy of nursery once its up...haha how much do u bet me and oh have a falling out whilst trying to assemble LOL!!
> 
> oooh Barbs how early did you go in to labour....sounds scary?
> 
> petzy did you start your opk's?
> 
> Well i'm sat very impatiently waiting for furnituire it was ment to be here any time 7am-11am.....so if they are on time 40mins to go whooop !

Wow Nimbec...I'm happy you've made it this far. That's frightening experience after the dog situation. I'm sorry you had to go through that. I hope for a less exciting pregnancy going forward :)

I went into labor 8 weeks early b/c there was a tear in my sac. The odds are it will never happen again to me but I know that is going to freak me out going forward. I don't want any thing to go wrong for my future pregnancy.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh Sorry left you hanging :)
> My test is blaring positive today! CD17, so I'm ovulating a bit later than "normal" again. CD18 should be my Ovulation. For the first time ever, my test line is darker than the control line. Has never happened before!
> I've been drinking my juice every day but have forgotten the cold meds for about 2 nights in a row. Oops! Oh well :)
> Here is yesterday's test & now today's.
> 
> Yup!! That is one blaring positive! So happy you got to see it ;)
> 
> Now hopefully you are packed full of sperm but if not, get some!! LMAOOOO
> 
> I am going to take my first OPK now....Click to expand...
> 
> LOL now if that's not a classy visual I don't know what is! Thanks LOL
> We had sexy time last night :o) I'll make sure to squeeze one in tonight. Tomorrow will probably not happen....unless I'm into morning sex. Which I usually am not.
> 
> OOooo share your results :)Click to expand...
> 
> I meant to take a picture but I was in between meetings when I took it so there was no opportunity. I will today :) It was definitely darkener than I expected for CD10 so maybe I will OV earlier than I think or maybe not.... I will post the test I will take around lunch time.
> 
> Today is my second "fertile day" out of 5, and we BD'd last night and this morning - so far so good haha.......
> 
> I think its funny you mention morning sex Barb - its my favourite! Its so easy to be tired at night or full from dinner or whatever else is going on , in the morning i love it! haha......Click to expand...

I am not enough of a morning person to love morning sex. I'm groggy - there is morning breath & generally my body is saying "its too early for this!". Some times during my fertile periods I'll have a quicky with my hubby but I have a hard time getting off during morning sex. My body is still asleep :)
I love evening/night sex...I'm so much more relaxed.

Post your OPK I'm curious how close you are! That's early indeed but your cycles are short-ish so its not unheard of. I can't believe I'm going to have another really long cycle. So odd...


----------



## barbikins

ArmyWife1984 said:


> I thought i was crazy for wanting to test at 6dpo ..... My mind keeps saying :test: :test: :test: lol
> 
> Has anyone gotten a bfp at 6dpo?!?!?!
> 
> I have a confession.....................I tried at 3dpo !!!!!!!!!!!! :shhh: :shhh: :shhh:
> 
> I was hoping maybe my cycle was off since the m/c last month at 6wks.

 There are many cases where woman get a v.faint positive as early as 6dpo, that is why I start at 6dop. But realistically probably not possible. I am just too eager to wati to test LOL

I've tried at 3dpo too! FAIL. LOL


----------



## barbikins

I am tempted not to test until Christmas morning but I don't want to be disappointed on Christmas morning if its negative. AHHHHH!!!
I figured if I am pregnant & have a positive test by Christmas day, I'd surprise my husband with a test as a 'gift'. 
Almost 1 year trying...I just don't know what to think anymore. I am trying to stay positive as much as I can but the excitement & hopefulness is gone :(


----------



## ArmyWife1984

barbikins said:


> I am tempted not to test until Christmas morning but I don't want to be disappointed on Christmas morning if its negative. AHHHHH!!!
> I figured if I am pregnant & have a positive test by Christmas day, I'd surprise my husband with a test as a 'gift'.
> Almost 1 year trying...I just don't know what to think anymore. I am trying to stay positive as much as I can but the excitement & hopefulness is gone :(

Been there too barbikins:hugs: I even had my first infertility appt. the day before my bfp. 

One thing that made me remain hopeful is all the medicine and technology in the world to help women conceive. I knew eventually it was going to happen.

The month we finally got pregnant I got a pos. opk on Monday and we had sex twice on sunday, once monday, and once tuesday. I think that is what finally sealed the deal.

I also (tmi) used a toy afterwards to orgasm. I read online about orgasming afterwards help the :spermy: 

Do you know when you o'd? I really hope you get a bfp :dust: Stay positive and have faith! :)


----------



## Petzy

Ugh I cant post it because i forgot about it before checking it LMAO and it was been dried for 2 hours!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I suck!!! I am just too busy at work to think about it... I will take a picture of mine tomorrow i swear - it was about the same as yesterday so I expect tomorrow to be darker as it is only CD11 today....

as a side note Barbi I am sure you have heard about the school shooting in Connecticut.... I cannot believe it honestly. get some $%^&ing gun control down there.....


----------



## Petzy

ArmyWife1984 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I am tempted not to test until Christmas morning but I don't want to be disappointed on Christmas morning if its negative. AHHHHH!!!
> I figured if I am pregnant & have a positive test by Christmas day, I'd surprise my husband with a test as a 'gift'.
> Almost 1 year trying...I just don't know what to think anymore. I am trying to stay positive as much as I can but the excitement & hopefulness is gone :(
> 
> Been there too barbikins:hugs: I even had my first infertility appt. the day before my bfp.
> 
> One thing that made me remain hopeful is all the medicine and technology in the world to help women conceive. I knew eventually it was going to happen.
> 
> The month we finally got pregnant I got a pos. opk on Monday and we had sex twice on sunday, once monday, and once tuesday. I think that is what finally sealed the deal.
> 
> I also (tmi) used a toy afterwards to orgasm. I read online about orgasming afterwards help the :spermy:
> 
> Do you know when you o'd? I really hope you get a bfp :dust: Stay positive and have faith! :)Click to expand...

Hi Army Wife I am going to use your BD method this month haha... I expect my positive OPK on Sunday but we will see!


----------



## Petzy

Barb I hear you on the Christmas thing - I wouldnt want a BFN on CHristmas either so I get it... how many DPO will you be on Xmas?


----------



## barbikins

I will be 11dpo on Christmas Day - so not unreasonable to get a positive test!
I will likely do it anyway


----------



## barbikins

ArmyWife1984 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I am tempted not to test until Christmas morning but I don't want to be disappointed on Christmas morning if its negative. AHHHHH!!!
> I figured if I am pregnant & have a positive test by Christmas day, I'd surprise my husband with a test as a 'gift'.
> Almost 1 year trying...I just don't know what to think anymore. I am trying to stay positive as much as I can but the excitement & hopefulness is gone :(
> 
> Been there too barbikins:hugs: I even had my first infertility appt. the day before my bfp.
> 
> One thing that made me remain hopeful is all the medicine and technology in the world to help women conceive. I knew eventually it was going to happen.
> 
> The month we finally got pregnant I got a pos. opk on Monday and we had sex twice on sunday, once monday, and once tuesday. I think that is what finally sealed the deal.
> 
> I also (tmi) used a toy afterwards to orgasm. I read online about orgasming afterwards help the :spermy:
> 
> Do you know when you o'd? I really hope you get a bfp :dust: Stay positive and have faith! :)Click to expand...

Hey You! Yes I know there are doctors & I've been to a fertility clinic already - all my tests were perfect. So no issues. We have decided if February rolls around & I'm still not pregnant, we're going to try IUI that month. 

I am ovulating today! We BD's last night & the night before & we have our company Xmas party tonight after work so I will try to get in some baby making time tonight - although it will be quite late.

I'm defo trying to stay as positive as possible!!!

So it took you a while both times to conceive eh? How old are you, might I ask?


----------



## ArmyWife1984

barbikins said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I am tempted not to test until Christmas morning but I don't want to be disappointed on Christmas morning if its negative. AHHHHH!!!
> I figured if I am pregnant & have a positive test by Christmas day, I'd surprise my husband with a test as a 'gift'.
> Almost 1 year trying...I just don't know what to think anymore. I am trying to stay positive as much as I can but the excitement & hopefulness is gone :(
> 
> Been there too barbikins:hugs: I even had my first infertility appt. the day before my bfp.
> 
> One thing that made me remain hopeful is all the medicine and technology in the world to help women conceive. I knew eventually it was going to happen.
> 
> The month we finally got pregnant I got a pos. opk on Monday and we had sex twice on sunday, once monday, and once tuesday. I think that is what finally sealed the deal.
> 
> I also (tmi) used a toy afterwards to orgasm. I read online about orgasming afterwards help the :spermy:
> 
> Do you know when you o'd? I really hope you get a bfp :dust: Stay positive and have faith! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hey You! Yes I know there are doctors & I've been to a fertility clinic already - all my tests were perfect. So no issues. We have decided if February rolls around & I'm still not pregnant, we're going to try IUI that month.
> 
> I am ovulating today! We BD's last night & the night before & we have our company Xmas party tonight after work so I will try to get in some baby making time tonight - although it will be quite late.
> 
> I'm defo trying to stay as positive as possible!!!
> 
> So it took you a while both times to conceive eh? How old are you, might I ask?Click to expand...

Sounds like you covered your bases for bd'ing :thumbup:

The first one took us 15months. It was really tough.:cry: I balled my eyes out every month and felt i was letting my husband down. 

2nd time we got a bfp was on our first month ntnp since i stopped bf'ing!! we were so shocked. I read online once you give birth , it is sometimes easier to get pregnant again. Sadly ended in a m/c at 6wks:cry:

I am 28, 29 next month and DH is 30.

Hope and pray you get a bfp!! :dust:


----------



## barbikins

ArmyWife1984 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I am tempted not to test until Christmas morning but I don't want to be disappointed on Christmas morning if its negative. AHHHHH!!!
> I figured if I am pregnant & have a positive test by Christmas day, I'd surprise my husband with a test as a 'gift'.
> Almost 1 year trying...I just don't know what to think anymore. I am trying to stay positive as much as I can but the excitement & hopefulness is gone :(
> 
> Been there too barbikins:hugs: I even had my first infertility appt. the day before my bfp.
> 
> One thing that made me remain hopeful is all the medicine and technology in the world to help women conceive. I knew eventually it was going to happen.
> 
> The month we finally got pregnant I got a pos. opk on Monday and we had sex twice on sunday, once monday, and once tuesday. I think that is what finally sealed the deal.
> 
> I also (tmi) used a toy afterwards to orgasm. I read online about orgasming afterwards help the :spermy:
> 
> Do you know when you o'd? I really hope you get a bfp :dust: Stay positive and have faith! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hey You! Yes I know there are doctors & I've been to a fertility clinic already - all my tests were perfect. So no issues. We have decided if February rolls around & I'm still not pregnant, we're going to try IUI that month.
> 
> I am ovulating today! We BD's last night & the night before & we have our company Xmas party tonight after work so I will try to get in some baby making time tonight - although it will be quite late.
> 
> I'm defo trying to stay as positive as possible!!!
> 
> So it took you a while both times to conceive eh? How old are you, might I ask?Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you covered your bases for bd'ing :thumbup:
> 
> The first one took us 15months. It was really tough.:cry: I balled my eyes out every month and felt i was letting my husband down.
> 
> 2nd time we got a bfp was on our first month ntnp since i stopped bf'ing!! we were so shocked. I read online once you give birth , it is sometimes easier to get pregnant again. Sadly ended in a m/c at 6wks:cry:
> 
> I am 28, 29 next month and DH is 30.
> 
> Hope and pray you get a bfp!! :dust:Click to expand...

WE didnt get a chance to BD Friday night - got home at 3am & had to get up at a respectable hour. WE had my step-daughter over this weekend & she becomes a very good method of birth control 

It's so tough waiting this long....I just want to get pregnant & move on with my life. I've seriously felt so consumed by this whole TTC since we started. It sucks ass. 
How long have you been ttc now?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy, how are yah? How's your testing coming along - have you Ovulated yet?!
I'm 3dpo today !!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy, how are yah? How's your testing coming along - have you Ovulated yet?!
> I'm 3dpo today !!!

Hi Barb! 3DPO for you hooray!!! I should be O'ing today - yesterday I took my OPK while at my sister in laws.... it was not QUITE positive but extremely close... I took another one soon after but it was SO light because I had been majorly diluted!!

I am going to take my test in about 2 hours and i will post the results :) 

I am worried though because we did not BD yesterday and if I am ovulating today or very soon I am afraid we missed our window... we did BD Thursday, Friday, and twice on Saturday. I had really wanted to yesterday but I can only push DH so far lol - he knows what I am upt o haha....

I will try for tonight - fingers crossed......


----------



## Petzy

Ok just took this at noon - it has sat for about 25 min but it looks positive to me!

Thoughts???
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## nimbec

That looks positive to me too! Just so u know the cycle I got pg was the one we had the least sex in - infact I had a massive row with oh as I caught him masterbating in my fertile time grrr men!! Lol!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> That looks positive to me too! Just so u know the cycle I got pg was the one we had the least sex in - infact I had a massive row with oh as I caught him masterbating in my fertile time grrr men!! Lol!

Well that makes me feel better! LOL and I told DH to "wait for me" this morning lmao so there is a better chance of BD'ing tonight lmao!!!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Ok just took this at noon - it has sat for about 25 min but it looks positive to me!
> 
> Thoughts???

Pretty darn close. I bet by the end of today, it will be darker. It COULD be a bit darker in order for it to be as dark as the test line. But I would say today's your day!

What CD are you?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy, seems like you got in a lot of BD so dont worry! And tonight's your prime night :) Have fun!!! GOOD LUCK!!!! XO


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy, seems like you got in a lot of BD so dont worry! And tonight's your prime night :) Have fun!!! GOOD LUCK!!!! XO

Thanks Barb! I hope to get some BD in tonight if we can :) but I think we did get in a lot if we dont for some reason!

As usual I can say the pic appears a bit lighter than they did in person - its definitely AS dark i am not sure about darker though - but you are right today is the day anyways...... I am glad :) right on time!

I am CD14 Barb so I am guessing a 28 day cycle as last month was CD13 and 27 day....


----------



## Petzy

i am going to take another one at 5 on my way out though and I will see what it shows :)


----------



## Petzy

Ok here's the one I took at 5:30 - much better! Weeeeeee lol
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## barbikins

Bam! Now that is POSITIVE!!!!!
Get busay!!!! Fertilize that eggy!!!!

I was optimistic today and bought a 2 pack FRER & a digital just in case I get pregnant this month! If I do, I hope to surprise hubby on Xmas day but that might be too early. 
Crossing my fingers & eating my pineapple core!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Bam! Now that is POSITIVE!!!!!
> Get busay!!!! Fertilize that eggy!!!!
> 
> I was optimistic today and bought a 2 pack FRER & a digital just in case I get pregnant this month! If I do, I hope to surprise hubby on Xmas day but that might be too early.
> Crossing my fingers & eating my pineapple core!!!

Now wouldnt that be fun! Good luck Barbs XOXOXO - I am hoping for a new years eve bean LMAO..... we will see I guess!

Ahh Here i am again in the 2WW

We did not BD last night but we did BD this morning.... I hope I did not miss my chance...... so I did Thursday, Friday, Sat am, Sat pm, and Tuesday am...

Now Barb can I ask you a question? I know you say to stop taking the OPK once you get your positive - But if I took it today and it was STILL positive would that mean I havent ovulated YET or no?? I am just wondering how good my chances are really......


----------



## nimbec

Hi Petzy yes they say if still positive you have not released the egg yet! So keep BDing! 

Glad you are all back in 2ww bring on some happy news for xmas & newyear! 

All good with me too :)


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hi Petzy yes they say if still positive you have not released the egg yet! So keep BDing!
> 
> Glad you are all back in 2ww bring on some happy news for xmas & newyear!
> 
> All good with me too :)

well if i hadnt just botched my OPK I would have a test to report on OMG i am so blonde I have to tell you what I did - i went into washroom stall at work, opened it up, sat down and peed and then was like OH SHIT i forgot to use it

like what is wrong with me LMAO


----------



## nimbec

Lmao petzy that's brilliant!!!! I've done that before too!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Bam! Now that is POSITIVE!!!!!
> Get busay!!!! Fertilize that eggy!!!!
> 
> I was optimistic today and bought a 2 pack FRER & a digital just in case I get pregnant this month! If I do, I hope to surprise hubby on Xmas day but that might be too early.
> Crossing my fingers & eating my pineapple core!!!
> 
> Now wouldnt that be fun! Good luck Barbs XOXOXO - I am hoping for a new years eve bean LMAO..... we will see I guess!
> 
> Ahh Here i am again in the 2WW
> 
> We did not BD last night but we did BD this morning.... I hope I did not miss my chance...... so I did Thursday, Friday, Sat am, Sat pm, and Tuesday am...
> 
> Now Barb can I ask you a question? I know you say to stop taking the OPK once you get your positive - But if I took it today and it was STILL positive would that mean I havent ovulated YET or no?? I am just wondering how good my chances are really......Click to expand...


Well I hope we both get our bfp's & we can both be in 1st Trimester together! That would be so much fun! And it sounds to me like you got lots of sex in so don't stress about it....it's said that up to 3 days prior to ovulation is the best timing because of the amount of time it takes the sperm to make it to the ovaries & then they sit there waiting for the egg to be released. So, you're OK :)

I see Nimbec answered your question about OPK but I've never read anything to support that conclusion. I've read that once it goes positive to stop testing - that is your day for LH surge & you'll ovulate from 12-48 hours after that day. Usually it's the next day. I am not sure about the theory that it means the egg hasn't been released. I know when I did blood tests at the clinic, my LH hormone rose really high & then the day after, LH hormone dropped significantly indicating egg was released. I should try peeing on OPK after a positive & see what happens. I hope I dont have to but if I'm not pregnant in January, I'll try it for the sake of it. And then if I'm into February with IUI, I will be doing monitoring again so I can test with OPK & blood test & see if it lines up.


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Barb - all helpful. :) I wish I had got one extra BD in there but I am sure it is plenty...

I hope we are in first tri together toooooooo


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies I was told by fertility consultant to keep testing as pos only means a surge and surge can last for days, you can even surge more than once but not release an egg ... So the neg test shows surge is over but u need to keep bding through to be totally covered. Having said that people get pg from one off sex days and days before/after O so I wouldn't worry too much about it!! I'm sure you have done plenty!!! Oh and my raise in temp confirmed o along with neg OPK - I was obsessed tho :/


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hi ladies I was told by fertility consultant to keep testing as pos only means a surge and surge can last for days, you can even surge more than once but not release an egg ... So the neg test shows surge is over but u need to keep bding through to be totally covered. Having said that people get pg from one off sex days and days before/after O so I wouldn't worry too much about it!! I'm sure you have done plenty!!! Oh and my raise in temp confirmed o along with neg OPK - I was obsessed tho :/

No thats really helpful Nimbec - Good to know for sure. If I had any more OPK's I would have kept testing but sadly my BFP OPK was my last one (not including the one i botched haha)

So I will order some for next cycle if and when AF shows her hideous snarly face lmao:winkwink:


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Hi ladies I was told by fertility consultant to keep testing as pos only means a surge and surge can last for days, you can even surge more than once but not release an egg ... So the neg test shows surge is over but u need to keep bding through to be totally covered. Having said that people get pg from one off sex days and days before/after O so I wouldn't worry too much about it!! I'm sure you have done plenty!!! Oh and my raise in temp confirmed o along with neg OPK - I was obsessed tho :/

I will test this theory! I was temping and using OPK for about 4-5 months and I ovulated the day after my positive OPK. 
I've also planned to start testing again as of tomorrow (6dpo) and testing w an OPK to see what happens throughout the tww. I'm bored  lol
Turns out I will be 11 dpi by Christmas so I should know by them if I'm knocked up right? I think so!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I was told by fertility consultant to keep testing as pos only means a surge and surge can last for days, you can even surge more than once but not release an egg ... So the neg test shows surge is over but u need to keep bding through to be totally covered. Having said that people get pg from one off sex days and days before/after O so I wouldn't worry too much about it!! I'm sure you have done plenty!!! Oh and my raise in temp confirmed o along with neg OPK - I was obsessed tho :/
> 
> I will test this theory! I was temping and using OPK for about 4-5 months and I ovulated the day after my positive OPK.
> I've also planned to start testing again as of tomorrow (6dpo) and testing w an OPK to see what happens throughout the tww. I'm bored  lol
> Turns out I will be 11 dpi by Christmas so I should know by them if I'm knocked up right? I think so!Click to expand...

Oh Barb - you know 11DPO is still early and for many that dont get a BFP until AF is due or later! I know I cant stop you from testing on Christmas because, well, its Christmas, but if it were any other month I would tell you DONT do any testing and just wait for AF!!! I myself would be doing that this month if it were not for being away on NYE! lol....

2/3DPO over here and nothing to report!:shrug:


----------



## barbikins

Waiting for AF isn't my style lady!!! :haha:
I like being able to test early, anticipating for a hopeful second line. I think it's cool we don't have to wait too long. I know there are a lot of late bfp's but it's not as common. I tested positive on a digi when I was last pregnant days before AF would have shown up!

So, that being said - here is my test for today - 6dpo - and as the title of this thread goes - 6dpo & testing until bfp!!!!....or AF shows :( booo
The test did that stupid pink wash & never got white...stupid.
 



Attached Files:







6.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Waiting for AF isn't my style lady!!! :haha:
> I like being able to test early, anticipating for a hopeful second line. I think it's cool we don't have to wait too long. I know there are a lot of late bfp's but it's not as common. I tested positive on a digi when I was last pregnant days before AF would have shown up!
> 
> So, that being said - here is my test for today - 6dpo - and as the title of this thread goes - 6dpo & testing until bfp!!!!....or AF shows :( booo
> The test did that stupid pink wash & never got white...stupid.

GO GO GO! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol

Maybe we should update the name of the thread to POAS Until Positive haha


----------



## nimbec

Haha girls I like it!! I was a confirmed poas ahollic and well I got a neg at 11dpo but blaring pos 12/13! I have to admitt I couldn't miss a mornings testing a 'just incase' see I have zero will power!!!


----------



## barbikins

Nimbec, I don't have much will power either. I don't test when its totally not possible but since some woman have gotten a v.v.v. faint positive at 6dpo I figured that's a good place to start :) maybe I'll have a positive & its b/c I'm having twins. AHHHHH. NO, I can't jinx myself.

Here is my test at 7dpo. the OPK seems lighter.
 



Attached Files:







7dpo.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 10


----------



## qpmomma

I am 5 dpo. I went ahead and tested today (way to early, I know), and got a BFN. I probally won't test again until Christmas Eve or Christmas Day. At first I wanteda BFN (we weren't trying) but now we are both excited! I think if we don't get a BFP this time we will start trying. :)


----------



## barbikins

qpmomma said:


> I am 5 dpo. I went ahead and tested today (way to early, I know), and got a BFN. I probally won't test again until Christmas Eve or Christmas Day. At first I wanteda BFN (we weren't trying) but now we are both excited! I think if we don't get a BFP this time we will start trying. :)

Oh yeah, quite early :)
I know I'm testing way too early too but it's fun :) LOL


----------



## barbikins

8dpo, and bfn. It's too early. I know ;) lol


----------



## .grumply

7dpo (I think) and tested the day before, for the heck of it. BFN, of course. 

There's a clinic nearby and some ladies dropped off a stack of little hpt kits at the office about two months ago. So I've been using them. Not sure how sensitive they are, but it's been fun using them.


----------



## barbikins

I can't help but test if I know I MIGHT get a bfp!!! :)
Here is yesterday's (8dpo) & today's (9dpo).
 



Attached Files:







8.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 6









9.jpg
File size: 4.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Mexx

your OPKs still have quite a bit of colour in them but I cant see in the HPT as I cant make it go any bigger on the screne. Hope you get your BFP :D


----------



## barbikins

Mexx said:


> your OPKs still have quite a bit of colour in them but I cant see in the HPT as I cant make it go any bigger on the screne. Hope you get your BFP :D

Yeah my HPT's are negative :)
Thanks! Hope you get it too - I guess you're up for a Christmas BFP too!
How many dpo are you today?


----------



## Mexx

I'm trying for a NYE BFP but I'm going to start using the FRER tests from Christmas Eve. It should have been a Christmas one but my last AF was late :( 
I'm currently 7dpo and hoping!


----------



## barbikins

Mexx said:


> I'm trying for a NYE BFP but I'm going to start using the FRER tests from Christmas Eve. It should have been a Christmas one but my last AF was late :(
> I'm currently 7dpo and hoping!

Oh cool! I should get my period on the 28th & hoping its a happy New Year!!!!!
I hope the best for both of us!
Keep me posted :)



Petzy, where are ya?! How is it going?????


----------



## barbikins

10dpo & BFN


----------



## qpmomma

barbikins said:


> 10dpo & BFN

Don't give up hope! Some women don't test positive until they've missed thier periods. 

8dpo and BFN for me too.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> 10dpo & BFN

Barb! So sorry I have been MIA a few days lol.. I hit Xmas holidays and BAM I forget about all my favourite habits! haha.....

I have major FX for you and I really hope the BFP shows up - but I'm glad you have a plan for the new year if AF shows her hideous monstrous face! YUCK!! FX FX FX FX xoxo

As for me I am on CD21 ... about 7DPO..... I don't have any symptoms other than some twinges on the right side today and yesterday.... I have had white creamy CM every day since AF though.... I am tracking my symptoms now so at least I will know next month if that's normal for me! 

I am planning on buying test and bringing it with me to Montreal... we leave on the 29th and AF is due on 31st or 1st.... I plan to test the morning of the 31st if I can wait that long but I am tempted to test on the 29th before we leave as we will be enjoying ourselves a lot there and I don't want to drink if I am pg...... but im worried 29th is too early to test.... I will be 11/12DPO then... and 13/14 DPO on the 31st.

Thoughts?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 10dpo & BFN
> 
> Barb! So sorry I have been MIA a few days lol.. I hit Xmas holidays and BAM I forget about all my favourite habits! haha.....
> 
> I have major FX for you and I really hope the BFP shows up - but I'm glad you have a plan for the new year if AF shows her hideous monstrous face! YUCK!! FX FX FX FX xoxo
> 
> As for me I am on CD21 ... about 7DPO..... I don't have any symptoms other than some twinges on the right side today and yesterday.... I have had white creamy CM every day since AF though.... I am tracking my symptoms now so at least I will know next month if that's normal for me!
> 
> I am planning on buying test and bringing it with me to Montreal... we leave on the 29th and AF is due on 31st or 1st.... I plan to test the morning of the 31st if I can wait that long but I am tempted to test on the 29th before we leave as we will be enjoying ourselves a lot there and I don't want to drink if I am pg...... but im worried 29th is too early to test.... I will be 11/12DPO then... and 13/14 DPO on the 31st.
> 
> Thoughts?Click to expand...

Hey Lady, all good - I am usually MIA on weekends but when you're on holidays you get bored lol I have two weeks off yah!!!! SO nice, Montreal! Cool - I haven't been in the lloooongest time! What a great way to ring in the new year - have fun!!!!!!

I don't think it would be too early to test at 11/12dpo but that's just me. You could test in case you're concerned about drinking.

A lot of ladies go from bfn at 10dpo & 11dpo being the magic day post ovulation. I also read that after 11dpo, your chances for a positive start to decrease. I hope tomorrow morning I wake up to a second line.

I've also had lots of creamy CM this cycle...more than normal. But I don't try to make much of it. My CM has been all over the place since I've started trying. I hope your twinges & your CM is a good sign for you!!! Croxxing my fingers for you Petzy!

And ladies all - Merry Christmas!!! I'll be back tomorrow to post results.

Here is my ugly test from today. My OPK's are getting darker.
 



Attached Files:







10.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## nimbec

Barbs don't loose hope mine was still bfn at 11 dpo!! 

Happy Christmas to you all! Ill try and get on tomorrow 

(((Hugs))) to all


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Barb. 

I told DH today that I want to test. He said why not just not drink ? I said um well don't go too crazy hahaha..... He even offered to skip booze with me. But I will just take it really easy and test the day we leave and on 31st too maybe...

1230am officially Xmas! Happy to ring it in with you ladies xoxo


----------



## barbikins

Merry Christmas Ladies :) 
I tested bfn today. 11 dpo. :0(
Ah well. Hopefully AF keeps away. 

Hope you are all enjoying today! Petzy, let me know your test results before heading to Montreal!

Nimbec how's my dpo were u again?!


----------



## barbikins

Well I keep thinking I MIGHT see a shadow or some thing on the HPT but probably nothing there. I'm trying not to read into it. I took a FRER & it was stark white.

These tests are from fmu...as are all of them. My OPK's increasingly are getting darker. Not sure if that means anything.

No symptoms...no cramps...I am surprised I've not felt cramping yet. Usually do a few days before AF arrives. AF actually will likely arrive on Saturday & not Friday as I had thought. MY LP is commonly 14 days although has been 15 in some instances.

I don't have a good feeling about this cycle. :( Don't know why. Maybe b/c 10 months has passed with nothing. I'm just getting cynical. I have this deep feeling for a while now that I won't get pregnant w/o assistance. I can't believe this year is going to be done & I didn't get pregnant. I'm in shock.
 



Attached Files:







11.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## HorrorFan88

From what I've seen on the internet if you're OPK's look positive when your period is due to arrive, then you could be pregnant so don't get too down about it. You're not out until AF shows!!


----------



## .grumply

~10dpo and bfn for me, too. I did the squinty eye but no matter how you look at it it's pretty white, haha.

All my symptoms are gone save the barely tender nips. And last night I had af-like cramps, so I helped myself to some wine. Consolation prizes, haha.


----------



## barbikins

Well my OpKs aren't positive by getting progressively darker. 
Ugh. I am feeling defeated. I will hold in there hoping something changes in the next few days. Good luck ladies!


----------



## barbikins

Well, 12 dpo & stark white hpt. My OPK isn't getting darker. 
At this point, the statistics for getting a positive just plummeted. 
I have no symptoms at this time to speak of. And surprisingly not feeling cramps yet. 

How are you ladies & how was Christmas?


----------



## barbikins

I've attached the pic of today's tests! I can do this on my iPad. Wicked!
I wish iPhones allowed this.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Well, 12 dpo & stark white hpt. My OPK isn't getting darker.
> At this point, the statistics for getting a positive just plummeted.
> I have no symptoms at this time to speak of. And surprisingly not feeling cramps yet.
> 
> How are you ladies & how was Christmas?

Hey Barbi :) 

Christmas was good... really enjoying this break!!! Well needed this R&R I tell you! :)

I'm sorry about the BFN's... GRR!!!!!! I think I even had a dream that you got a BFP..... I still have FX for you because you never know.. but stick with your plan for the new year as it is almost here and you are being proactive and there is nothing wrong with that!

I am about 11DPO or so today..... and this morning I had two red streaks when I wiped ahhhh trying not to read into that but its hard!! It was def not spotting but I am really hoping there is a change it is IB.... do you think its possible?? I am due for AF in 4 days - 5 tops..... (Jan 31st/Dec 1st). 

If it is IB does that mean its too soon to test?? I am snowed in today so I cant really go and get one anyways lol.... maybe tomorrow haha.... I do plan on testing on sat morning before we head to Montreal because if its negative then I can be pretty sure it wont turn positive as I will be due for AF 2 days later... right?

What do you think about all this Barbs lol

XOXOXO


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Well, 12 dpo & stark white hpt. My OPK isn't getting darker.
> At this point, the statistics for getting a positive just plummeted.
> I have no symptoms at this time to speak of. And surprisingly not feeling cramps yet.
> 
> How are you ladies & how was Christmas?
> 
> Hey Barbi :)
> 
> Christmas was good... really enjoying this break!!! Well needed this R&R I tell you! :)
> 
> I'm sorry about the BFN's... GRR!!!!!! I think I even had a dream that you got a BFP..... I still have FX for you because you never know.. but stick with your plan for the new year as it is almost here and you are being proactive and there is nothing wrong with that!
> 
> I am about 11DPO or so today..... and this morning I had two red streaks when I wiped ahhhh trying not to read into that but its hard!! It was def not spotting but I am really hoping there is a change it is IB.... do you think its possible?? I am due for AF in 4 days - 5 tops..... (Jan 31st/Dec 1st).
> 
> If it is IB does that mean its too soon to test?? I am snowed in today so I cant really go and get one anyways lol.... maybe tomorrow haha.... I do plan on testing on sat morning before we head to Montreal because if its negative then I can be pretty sure it wont turn positive as I will be due for AF 2 days later... right?
> 
> What do you think about all this Barbs lol
> 
> XOXOXOClick to expand...

Hi Lady!

I understand the R&R - I needed it too! BTW, I may have asked already but what do you do for work!? I'm a bookkeeper - I count beans :haha: Not. Anyway, I'm always crazy busy & so much going on so this is NICE!

Well, I am really glad you're staying positive for me. I am feeling really bummed out today. BFN & I'm starting to get cramps. :( It's nice you dreamed a possible bfp for me but there is no positive test here. I'm really loosing hope. I have this strong feeling (and have for a long time) that we wouldn't get pregnant without medical intervention. We have next Month to try on our own & we'll be up North with my DH's family so we can either conceive in a cabin on a river in the middle of winter with the fire place on (ROMANTIC) or, in a clinic in February (so NOT romantic).

I am really not sure how to comment on your streaks at 11dpo...I would think it's too late for implantation but I could be wrong? Was it bright red & a lot? You usually get this before your period starts right? I notice you talk about red streaks days before AF shows up. What Cycle of TTC are you on now?! I loose track LOL

I hope it's not AF coming for you...and yeah I think if you test Saturday you have your answer although everyone says "you're not out until AF arrives". 
Well, I know my body by NOW & I've got cramps & I know I'm out. Not even a faint effin' line at 13dpo doesn't bode well considering AF will likely arrive Saturday.

Ugh..Petzy, I hope it happens to us soon. I never thought I wouldn't be pregnant in 2012. I started in FEBRUARY! Next month will be 1 year of trying. It's just crazy & sad & disappointing to me. I'm terribly disappointed.:cry:


----------



## barbikins

Oh right. Here are my tests today. WOMP WOMP.
I saw a faint line on my fmu test (bottom) so I tested later (top) but stark white.
When I tweaked my photo, the line on the bottom test is only like half way through so the dye just did some thing funny :( :( :(
 



Attached Files:







13.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 15









13b.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Oh right. Here are my tests today. WOMP WOMP.
> I saw a faint line on my fmu test (bottom) so I tested later (top) but stark white.
> When I tweaked my photo, the line on the bottom test is only like half way through so the dye just did some thing funny :( :( :(

I see something on the one test too.... but I trust your judgement on them.. WOMP WOMP indeed... (my favourite saying LOL)


----------



## barbikins

I wish it were a start of some thing but its just not the line it should be. We shall see if tomorrow morning proves anything different but my current CRAMPS say otherwise. ARGH. :)

BTW, tones of snow here too!!! Mother Nature did not ease us into this Winter.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Well, 12 dpo & stark white hpt. My OPK isn't getting darker.
> At this point, the statistics for getting a positive just plummeted.
> I have no symptoms at this time to speak of. And surprisingly not feeling cramps yet.
> 
> How are you ladies & how was Christmas?
> 
> Hey Barbi :)
> 
> Christmas was good... really enjoying this break!!! Well needed this R&R I tell you! :)
> 
> I'm sorry about the BFN's... GRR!!!!!! I think I even had a dream that you got a BFP..... I still have FX for you because you never know.. but stick with your plan for the new year as it is almost here and you are being proactive and there is nothing wrong with that!
> 
> I am about 11DPO or so today..... and this morning I had two red streaks when I wiped ahhhh trying not to read into that but its hard!! It was def not spotting but I am really hoping there is a change it is IB.... do you think its possible?? I am due for AF in 4 days - 5 tops..... (Jan 31st/Dec 1st).
> 
> If it is IB does that mean its too soon to test?? I am snowed in today so I cant really go and get one anyways lol.... maybe tomorrow haha.... I do plan on testing on sat morning before we head to Montreal because if its negative then I can be pretty sure it wont turn positive as I will be due for AF 2 days later... right?
> 
> What do you think about all this Barbs lol
> 
> XOXOXOClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Lady!
> 
> I understand the R&R - I needed it too! BTW, I may have asked already but what do you do for work!? I'm a bookkeeper - I count beans :haha: Not. Anyway, I'm always crazy busy & so much going on so this is NICE!
> 
> Well, I am really glad you're staying positive for me. I am feeling really bummed out today. BFN & I'm starting to get cramps. :( It's nice you dreamed a possible bfp for me but there is no positive test here. I'm really loosing hope. I have this strong feeling (and have for a long time) that we wouldn't get pregnant without medical intervention. We have next Month to try on our own & we'll be up North with my DH's family so we can either conceive in a cabin on a river in the middle of winter with the fire place on (ROMANTIC) or, in a clinic in February (so NOT romantic).
> 
> I am really not sure how to comment on your streaks at 11dpo...I would think it's too late for implantation but I could be wrong? Was it bright red & a lot? You usually get this before your period starts right? I notice you talk about red streaks days before AF shows up. What Cycle of TTC are you on now?! I loose track LOL
> 
> I hope it's not AF coming for you...and yeah I think if you test Saturday you have your answer although everyone says "you're not out until AF arrives".
> Well, I know my body by NOW & I've got cramps & I know I'm out. Not even a faint effin' line at 13dpo doesn't bode well considering AF will likely arrive Saturday.
> 
> Ugh..Petzy, I hope it happens to us soon. I never thought I wouldn't be pregnant in 2012. I started in FEBRUARY! Next month will be 1 year of trying. It's just crazy & sad & disappointing to me. I'm terribly disappointed.:cry:Click to expand...

Hey Barb

I work for a law firm in Hamilton.... I am kind of a jack of various trades there... I have been there since I graduated from McMaster in 2006.... YIKES... very busy environment too - high stress!!! Hence why I need a year off lol...

I hope it happens for us soon too... Im glad I have you here though because it makes a big difference for me. In the "real world" you don't get to share these experiences much so its nice to have someone to go through it with.... I am really rooting for you I think about you often and I really have my FX for you..... Its going to happen for us its just about when....

Well I am either 10DPO or 11DPO and I have read and in my books too it says IB can be around 10DPO...but maybe it is just random.

No I don't streak red before AF - ever. Sometimes a day or so before I will get pink CM but that wouldn't be for 3-4 days from now at least. I don't ever get red until AF is actually HERE. 

the only other thing I have going on it mild twinges on both sides - mostly on the right - and I have had this ever since O time.... I think there was one day I didn't notice it but that's it... Nothing else to report but this is def not normal for me. however I know mid cycle spotting or things like that are not that uncommon so I am not getting my hopes up... I will test on Sat.

And it was just a red streak - not a lot of all but a decent streak - two of them - and then nothing. I even checked inside for more and there wasn't any. not yet anyways..


----------



## barbikins

Hey You - I feel the same! I'm really glad we can lean on each other for support & understand one another. I wish you all the best too & I really do hope we can be in First Trimester together!!!
It is difficult in the 'real world' especially when you don't have friends going through the same thing. I have a very close friend who I share a lot of this journey with but not with so much detail. And she keeps saying 'stay positive...blah blah blah' and while you need that some times I want to yell "you don't get it!!!!!!" :) So, I come here. Where people aren't trying to bring sanity to your world because you are sane, its just this TTC thing is not easy.

OK so it's the spotting that I have confused that you get before AF...it's a few days before rather than 1 or two which could mean either AF is coming early OR I'm confused as you & perhaps it is IB. The twinges are a good sign from what I understand. Maybe this is it for you!!!!! I am wishing you the best & that you'll get a BFP on Saturday...please let me know :) Its confusing to me as well what's going on with you - I guess it's just about waiting & seeing!

I'd be more positive still for me if I didn't start cramping ;( Booo Hisss


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey You - I feel the same! I'm really glad we can lean on each other for support & understand one another. I wish you all the best too & I really do hope we can be in First Trimester together!!!
> It is difficult in the 'real world' especially when you don't have friends going through the same thing. I have a very close friend who I share a lot of this journey with but not with so much detail. And she keeps saying 'stay positive...blah blah blah' and while you need that some times I want to yell "you don't get it!!!!!!" :) So, I come here. Where people aren't trying to bring sanity to your world because you are sane, its just this TTC thing is not easy.
> 
> OK so it's the spotting that I have confused that you get before AF...it's a few days before rather than 1 or two which could mean either AF is coming early OR I'm confused as you & perhaps it is IB. The twinges are a good sign from what I understand. Maybe this is it for you!!!!! I am wishing you the best & that you'll get a BFP on Saturday...please let me know :) Its confusing to me as well what's going on with you - I guess it's just about waiting & seeing!
> 
> I'd be more positive still for me if I didn't start cramping ;( Booo Hisss

Thanks - yeah I will definitely post and let you know on Saturday - I hope that's late enough to get a BFP if it is one... and if not, doesn't matter im not expecting it anyways sigh LMAO.... sad but true!!!! 

Yeah I just wish I didn't have those streaks this morning because its those things that really set the hopes up... I truly have never had red before AF ever....


----------



## Petzy

I have two friends who are trying right now.. one who is brand new like me (well TTC#1 anyways...) and one who is TTC#2 on month #2......


----------



## Petzy

Ok so I bought an FRER two pack just now as they are a way better deal than just buying one.. now can you understand the predicament I am in?? how the hell do I wait till Saturday knowing I have an extra one.... NOT GONNA HAPPEN!~


----------



## Petzy

Stark white. Like starker than stark. I peed 2 hours ago but it was really yellow so I don't think too diluted. Anyways pretty sure I am out but I'm still going to test sat am to be sure and if its negative then too, then for sure I am done this month. 

Sigh


----------



## barbikins

Lol it's funny to see the progress on your posts. I couldn't not test if I had two, too. I never wait mind you ;)
You've still got a shot so keep your fingers crossed. My test today at 14dpo is stark white. OPK hasn't changed either. I'm waiting for AF now which could arrive today or tomorrow but I'm predicting tomorrow. 
Sigh.........


----------



## barbikins

I've got a friend trying on their second month now I believe. I hope it doesn't come too easy for them. The only reason I say this is because they are still heavy boozing, smoking pot every day & no exercise. I would hope their bodies function worse than ours who don't drink much, don't smoke pot and are moderately active.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Lol it's funny to see the progress on your posts. I couldn't not test if I had two, too. I never wait mind you ;)
> You've still got a shot so keep your fingers crossed. My test today at 14dpo is stark white. OPK hasn't changed either. I'm waiting for AF now which could arrive today or tomorrow but I'm predicting tomorrow.
> Sigh.........

Haha I know they are random posts but as long as you are getting some laughs it's all worth it haha.....

Bahh sorry you are waiting for hideous AF.... I wish her disappearance!!!

I do have my fingers crossed but not too tightly. I kind of feel like not testing because its too disappointing. If AF just shows on her own then it's a bit easier.......and I'm still not due for 3 days maybe 4.....


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I've got a friend trying on their second month now I believe. I hope it doesn't come too easy for them. The only reason I say this is because they are still heavy boozing, smoking pot every day & no exercise. I would hope their bodies function worse than ours who don't drink much, don't smoke pot and are moderately active.

Yeah we have cut back on booze and trying to keep active. I go through spurts with activity. We don't smoke pot much at all. Like once every few months if that. Just a social thing. But not at all in TTC.... DH says he doesn't want a slow kid hahaha..... I would be pissed if your friends got pregnant fast too lol..... But hey rock stars do it all the time and they do much worse so who knows....


----------



## barbikins

Lol @ Rock Star comment. 
I just don't understand why they are trying but still partying. Anyway I don't wish anyone infertility but I hope I get knocked up first :D

I'm getting twinges today on one side like those stabby cramps. 
I just wanna get on w the show!

3-4 days still of your cycle mean's you still have a shot. Did the blood streaks stop!
I wonder what that was about? You may have implanted. 
I know it's hard to be positive all the time & I started becoming very cynical after a few months. I get AF symptoms days before she shows so I usually prepared but I hate waiting for AF to show when I know it's all over. I just wanna move on.


----------



## puggyflump

Can I join in please? 4dpo and couldnt resist. My friend gave me 14 cheap tests so it costs me nothing. I'm awful at waiting so am going to POAS until I get my BFN:happydance: Have a couple of digi tests which I'll save (hopefully :haha:) until a reasonable amount of dpo 
:dust: to us all


----------



## nimbec

Hi puggy welcome!!! 

Girls I'm so sorry about nasty bfn's grrrrrrr damn witch hope she stays away!!!!!! Lol on rock star comment - as you all know I gave up everything inc sugar and caffeine and well life in general as u can imagine hehe!! Life's such a bitch at times fx you get a late bfp it if not jan is your month!!!


----------



## barbikins

Hi Nimbec - nice to see you around :) HOw are you? How was Christmas?!

Puggy welcome! Wait until at least 6dpo min but more likely 9dpo is the earliest you'll realistically see anything - good luck!

I can't stop now - Here is my tests from this morning STARKIES!!!
 



Attached Files:







14dpo.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Lol @ Rock Star comment.
> I just don't understand why they are trying but still partying. Anyway I don't wish anyone infertility but I hope I get knocked up first :D
> 
> I'm getting twinges today on one side like those stabby cramps.
> I just wanna get on w the show!
> 
> 3-4 days still of your cycle mean's you still have a shot. Did the blood streaks stop!
> I wonder what that was about? You may have implanted.
> I know it's hard to be positive all the time & I started becoming very cynical after a few months. I get AF symptoms days before she shows so I usually prepared but I hate waiting for AF to show when I know it's all over. I just wanna move on.

Yeah it was just the two light streaks and nothing since..... I checked inside after too and nothing. I thought mayyyyyyybe IB but fack who knows. After these last several months I ain't hanging my hat on anything! Lol. 

I am still like ughhhhhh should I test in the am but I think I will just do it If its negative I consider myself out this month as I will be on cd 26 tomorrow .......


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi Nimbec - nice to see you around :) HOw are you? How was Christmas?!
> 
> Puggy welcome! Wait until at least 6dpo min but more likely 9dpo is the earliest you'll realistically see anything - good luck!
> 
> I can't stop now - Here is my tests from this morning STARKIES!!!

I curse your starkies!!!!!! Lol

Hi Nimbec how's it going!

And welcome Puggles! Good luck to you this cycle!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all I'm good well that's not strictly true I'm knackered Xmas has taken its toll on me :( I feel like a Beeched wale lol!! I'm ok tho and bubs is doing fine very active atm :) 

Hoping your both going to join me in the new yr!! Sorry I was away at Xmas I had both mine and oh's familly and 11 for Xmas dinner ugh !!


----------



## barbikins

Well ladies, red spotting today. It's ovah :( 
Now we've got one month left trying before we opt for IUI. Wish us luck!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Well ladies, red spotting today. It's ovah :(
> Now we've got one month left trying before we opt for IUI. Wish us luck!!!

I wish you all the luck in the world!!! FX for next cycle but hey you have a plan and that's great. 

2013 is our year!lucky 13


----------



## nimbec

I'm wishing you tons and tons if luck too!!!!! Hopefully you will get that bfp like I did - I got mine 4 days before starting IVF!! (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Petzy

12 DPO and BFN on FRER - Sadly, I am out again.

Onto the next month......

Honestly what made it even worse was that I had a dream I woke up and took the FRER and it was positive and we were so happy and then I woke up and was like AHHH, went to take the test, and BFN.

The light pink CM when I wiped afterwards was even more of an indicator.. wish I saw that first I wouldn't have wasted an FRER....

I expect AF in the next two days as scheduled.

Off to Montreal until Tuesday.. I will check in I'm sure to report on her arrival lol.


----------



## barbikins

Nimbec I hope I'm as lucky as you! We just briefly discussed getting a motility test in February, same month we plan to start IUI if we bust next month. 

AF is full blown as we speak!!

Petzy, 13 dpo is the average time woman get thir BFP so don't be discouraged yet. Good luck! I've had a few of those dreams. Just wishful thinking ;)


----------



## nimbec

Barbs so sorry damn evil witch!!!!!! Motility test may not be a bad idea - I'm sure all would be fine but would be really frustrating to waste time on iui if there was an issue grrrr it's all so complicated!! ((Hugs))

Petzy stay strong!!! Hope witch stays away!!


----------



## Mexx

13 dpo today and BFN :(

Just waiting for AF to arrive now... due tomorrow


----------



## barbikins

Hi Mexx...sorry to hear you're getting bfn :(
I'm into cycle # 12 as of yesterday. I've joined the LTTC ranks now. 
Is this your first or do you have children?


----------



## barbikins

Yeah I was just wondering if we should get a motility test in January, before spending the dough to get IUI done in Feb. I will talk to my husband about it after the holidays & figure out a good time. Based on his sperm count he should be OK but you really never know. 
I hope we get pregnant next cycle & we can forego the IUI. We've already surpassed the timelines our doctors assumed we would be pregnant by & the year mark is where they start to worry. Great :(


----------



## nimbec

Mexx so sorry bout your bfn!! grrrrrrrrrr

Barbs I'd really given up hope and it happened to me so hopefully the same will happen to u too! Serioulsly I was so upset about the whole ttc, sick of others getting pg and felt like tiome was running out :( BUT there is light at end of the tunnle - at least you kno w there are no medical issues! I will be rooting for you!!!


----------



## Mexx

barbikins said:


> Hi Mexx...sorry to hear you're getting bfn :(
> I'm into cycle # 12 as of yesterday. I've joined the LTTC ranks now.
> Is this your first or do you have children?

AF has now arrived so onto cycle 16. 

We are currently trying for our first child - you? 

Going to do one more cycle and then go to the doctors as will have done 3 with cbfm by this point. 

X


----------



## Petzy

Mexx and Barb I am sorry about your damn witch showing .... we are all in this together and that does give me hope. I do hear of a lot of people who conceive later than 12 months so while its not enjoyable at all to wait so long... it doesnt mean it will be much longer I hope!!! let's do our best to support eachother through this brutal waiting game until it is our BFP time :) 

I am with you.... AF showed on NYE like clockwork - 28 day cycle again...and I am on CD3 now - looking forward to O time! :)

DH and I discussed it and we decided to completely forgo alcohol (GASP!!!!) until I am preggers.... started yesterday. (haha obviously for me I will continue to forgo haha.....) We, and myself on my own did a lot of reading on it this weekend and it seems that there are so many articles and studies about its effect on a womans fertility - mans too - but more notably a womans....

In fact one article I read said that cutting out alcohol together on average has the same statistic of getting pregnant as the average person who goes for IVF/IUI! It estimated a fertility decrease of anywhere from 30-50% overall - thats not something I'm willing to play with.... even if it was like 15-20 percent - despite my immense love for wine it is just not worth it for me to potentially delay getting pregnant.

So yeah it was actually not a thrilling decision haha but it does make me feel a bit more positive about things and I am hoping I will be pregnant in the next few months....so its going to be a dry winter for me lol...

How is everyone else? Back at work today and hating it....

Barb I am going on MakeaBaby today to order my OPKs as I am out! Nimbec I hope everythings going great with you and baby xoxo


----------



## Petzy

Ok I was a good girl and only got the OPK's and no cheapies.... I can always grab one from the dollar store if i feel inclined...


----------



## Petzy

*taps microphone* - Is this thing on???


----------



## barbikins

Hey Petzy! I'm sorry I've been Mia. It's been busy!
I'm sorry AF showed :( how was your NYE in Mtl?
Happy New Year!!!

As for drinking stats. I've read that as well. Although I've not read it in every reference so im not sure if that's for real or not. My doctor never talked to me about my drinki g affecting anything either. I'm on the fence. I don't drink daily or a lot. Lots of woman get preggers no problems drinking moderately. 
I wish you luck and I hope it works. I'm not sure I could cut booze out entirely. Lol

I've decided to stop taking my Tibetian herbs. It's the only thing I take daily that's madero wonder so I've decided to cut it off this cycle & see if it helps at all. It shouldn't stop me from being preggers but I've tried just about everything else!
I will drink Grapefruit juice again just because it has helped my CM quantity. Also have picked up some PH test strips. I want to check my & make sure it's neutral. 

I also ordered OPKs. And pregnancy tests!!!! Tee hee :)


----------



## Mexx

I've not heard that about grapefruit juice... is there a recommended amount to drink or time to drink it? Presuming just up til end of fertile period?

What are the PH strips?

xx


----------



## barbikins

Grapefruit Juice - nope - I just drink a low ball glass of it - so I'd say even just 1 cup of it per day starting 1 week before O is good. Even just like 5 days before. I noticed the SAME day an increase in my CM. It's crazy!

PH strips are to test your PH levels. If you have high acidity in your CM, it will create a harmful environment for sperm & kill them. I want to see if these test strips show anything.


----------



## puggyflump

Hi all, 11dpo and still bfn :cry: Starting to lose hope as I feel AF is getting ready to start. Going to keep POAS though just in case. :thumbup:


----------



## Mexx

barbikins said:


> Grapefruit Juice - nope - I just drink a low ball glass of it - so I'd say even just 1 cup of it per day starting 1 week before O is good. Even just like 5 days before. I noticed the SAME day an increase in my CM. It's crazy!
> 
> PH strips are to test your PH levels. If you have high acidity in your CM, it will create a harmful environment for sperm & kill them. I want to see if these test strips show anything.

thank you x


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Grapefruit Juice - nope - I just drink a low ball glass of it - so I'd say even just 1 cup of it per day starting 1 week before O is good. Even just like 5 days before. I noticed the SAME day an increase in my CM. It's crazy!
> 
> PH strips are to test your PH levels. If you have high acidity in your CM, it will create a harmful environment for sperm & kill them. I want to see if these test strips show anything.

Hi Barb! NYE Was good - Montreal was totally freezing but we hid in the underground city most of the time lol.... was a good time

Life sucks being dry!! haha - particularly since its Friday! haha - DH said he didnt think he cared about drinking but wishes he could have a beer lol... he said we should be able to have "the next prime minister" if we both abstain LMAO - we will see how long it lasts - I hope until baby!

I am going to start the grapefruit juice today - going to pick some up on the way home - i am worried about my amount of CM as I never really notice it TOO much.... So maybe it wll help. 

My OPKS were delivered today so thats good.... Not much to report right now I am on CD 5!! 

How about you?

XO


----------



## alibaba24

im back at 7po and soooo tempted to buy a test x


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Grapefruit Juice - nope - I just drink a low ball glass of it - so I'd say even just 1 cup of it per day starting 1 week before O is good. Even just like 5 days before. I noticed the SAME day an increase in my CM. It's crazy!
> 
> PH strips are to test your PH levels. If you have high acidity in your CM, it will create a harmful environment for sperm & kill them. I want to see if these test strips show anything.
> 
> Hi Barb! NYE Was good - Montreal was totally freezing but we hid in the underground city most of the time lol.... was a good time
> 
> Life sucks being dry!! haha - particularly since its Friday! haha - DH said he didnt think he cared about drinking but wishes he could have a beer lol... he said we should be able to have "the next prime minister" if we both abstain LMAO - we will see how long it lasts - I hope until baby!
> 
> I am going to start the grapefruit juice today - going to pick some up on the way home - i am worried about my amount of CM as I never really notice it TOO much.... So maybe it wll help.
> 
> My OPKS were delivered today so thats good.... Not much to report right now I am on CD 5!!
> 
> How about you?
> 
> XOClick to expand...

Hey Hun

Glad you enjoyed Mtl! And I wish you ALL the best abstaining from booze. I found it easy when I was preggo but I need to have a drink every so often. I have decided to cut down on the drinking during the ovulation period however just these if it could help. 

Do you notice EWCM during your fertile period? I have to swipe internally to check b/c I don't produce a lot. Although some times it will come out when I wipe. After I drink GF Juice, I notice I'm extra wet about an hour or two later. It's crazy!!

Well, today I am CD9 & I tested w an OPK & it's getting close to positive. It's still too early for me however. I checked my cervix today & there was some EWCM and my cervix was high & soft. I think I may ovulate a bit earlier but nothing too crazy. Tomorrow is our 1yr wedding anniversary! I hope I get pregnant this month. I don't want to have to do IUI. 

Anyway here is my OPK today. I must say my test and symptoms are close to Ovulation BUT CD9 is way too early for me. I would say I should O end of next weekend.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nimbec

Hi all just poking my nose in again hehe ;) if not got much cm I'd use Preseed too - used it in my bfp cycle as well as guifassin to increase cm. oh and I was alcohol free too - it's a killer!!!!!! 

Good luck to you all, keep me posted!! 

I'm good, well struggling with horrid back pains but I'm not complaining!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nimbec!
I've used pre-seed too. All that you mentioned I did last cycle. 
I'm planning to keep using pre-seed & drinking GF juice. 
Did you cut the booze out only in the month you got your bfp?

Yep back pains were a big issue for me when I was preggers. 
It sucks !


----------



## nimbec

Hi Barbs hmmm no i was alcohol free for 3 months :( and sugar free too in the last month - just drank water! no caffeine at all either ......as u can imagine i was a lovely person to be around hahaha!! I used preseed previously but not at recomended amount it was only when i used it as recommended i got my bfp. To be honest i don't know what my cm was like i certainly didn't have loads! 

good luck!!!


----------



## barbikins

I've used Pre-Seed a few cycles & nothing happened so it wasn't my 'cure'. I do have good quality CM from what I can tell just not tonnes. And I've also been told I don't need tonnes, just good quality. So I think I'm OK.
We'll see what happens this week - O week!!!
I'm off my Tibetan herbs so I am curious to see if that helps anything. *shrugs*. Or else, off to the clinic I go for IUI..."fun".


----------



## Petzy

Hi Girls

barb - Happy Anniversary!!! Did you have a nice day??

Sounds like you may be O'ing sooner than you think - its so good that you can tell that from tracking - I am also tracking cm now... thanks to "Taking Charge of Your Fertility
which I read this weekend lol..... 

I have been thinking a lot about CM and I am worried I may not produce much but i do notice wetness throughout my cycle so maybe I am wrong... i need to learn to swipe internally.... that should help

I am on day 4 of grapefruitjuice and i think i have noticed an increase - definitely yesterday although very sticky! Not due for O until Sunday ish... I start my OPK tomorrow and am on CD 8 - we are pretty close in cycle days Barb!

I am caffeine and booze free and i am getting bad headaches from the caffeine so I sure hope its worth it!!!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> barb - Happy Anniversary!!! Did you have a nice day??
> 
> Sounds like you may be O'ing sooner than you think - its so good that you can tell that from tracking - I am also tracking cm now... thanks to "Taking Charge of Your Fertility
> which I read this weekend lol.....
> 
> I have been thinking a lot about CM and I am worried I may not produce much but i do notice wetness throughout my cycle so maybe I am wrong... i need to learn to swipe internally.... that should help
> 
> I am on day 4 of grapefruitjuice and i think i have noticed an increase - definitely yesterday although very sticky! Not due for O until Sunday ish... I start my OPK tomorrow and am on CD 8 - we are pretty close in cycle days Barb!
> 
> I am caffeine and booze free and i am getting bad headaches from the caffeine so I sure hope its worth it!!!

Checking your CM & Cervix is very powerful. Once you grasp it, you'll understand when you're fertile peak is & when its over. Do it every day for a couple cycles & you'll get a grasp. I can start checking nearing Ovulation now b/c I know what my cervix feels like during fertile patch. So I don't have to do it all month long. You'll want to feel your cervix to be high, open & very soft....feels like your lips soft...when you're not fertile, its closed & very firm. 

Also a tip - i get better results using two fingers to swipe to check for EWCM & break apart those two fingers to see if the CM is sticky, dry or if its starting to stretch but breaking apart too soon & then finally when for sure its EWCM...& there is no doubting it when it happens. You don't need LOTS of CM...you just need good quality. You want to see egg white texture. Grape Fruit juice increased my CM in general so I'm more wet. Good luck :)

BTW I think our cycle is going to be in sync. I'm CD 11 today BUT I am anticipating to Ovulate either Sat/Sun or Mon. :happydance: Ovulation buddies! Oh yeah!!!! :)

And Good luck abstaining from caffeine & booze....the caffeine headaches are no fun. I told DH last night that if we are doing IUI next month I'm going to lay off the booze for a month. I don't drink a lot in general but if we're paying for this procedure then its worth the sacrifice right? Cycle monitoring & getting shots & IUI -these things are so much fun. So I don't want to ruin any of my chances.

And yeah we had a lovely night. It's been a great year with my hubby :)


----------



## MissJamie

I am something of a POAS addict so I've just ordered 25 wondfo tests for $8 on Amazon. I plan on POAS from about the 20th onwards, with AF due around the 1st of February. POAS until + or AF shows up. =)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls
> 
> barb - Happy Anniversary!!! Did you have a nice day??
> 
> Sounds like you may be O'ing sooner than you think - its so good that you can tell that from tracking - I am also tracking cm now... thanks to "Taking Charge of Your Fertility
> which I read this weekend lol.....
> 
> I have been thinking a lot about CM and I am worried I may not produce much but i do notice wetness throughout my cycle so maybe I am wrong... i need to learn to swipe internally.... that should help
> 
> I am on day 4 of grapefruitjuice and i think i have noticed an increase - definitely yesterday although very sticky! Not due for O until Sunday ish... I start my OPK tomorrow and am on CD 8 - we are pretty close in cycle days Barb!
> 
> I am caffeine and booze free and i am getting bad headaches from the caffeine so I sure hope its worth it!!!
> 
> Checking your CM & Cervix is very powerful. Once you grasp it, you'll understand when you're fertile peak is & when its over. Do it every day for a couple cycles & you'll get a grasp. I can start checking nearing Ovulation now b/c I know what my cervix feels like during fertile patch. So I don't have to do it all month long. You'll want to feel your cervix to be high, open & very soft....feels like your lips soft...when you're not fertile, its closed & very firm.
> 
> Also a tip - i get better results using two fingers to swipe to check for EWCM & break apart those two fingers to see if the CM is sticky, dry or if its starting to stretch but breaking apart too soon & then finally when for sure its EWCM...& there is no doubting it when it happens. You don't need LOTS of CM...you just need good quality. You want to see egg white texture. Grape Fruit juice increased my CM in general so I'm more wet. Good luck :)
> 
> BTW I think our cycle is going to be in sync. I'm CD 11 today BUT I am anticipating to Ovulate either Sat/Sun or Mon. :happydance: Ovulation buddies! Oh yeah!!!! :)
> 
> And Good luck abstaining from caffeine & booze....the caffeine headaches are no fun. I told DH last night that if we are doing IUI next month I'm going to lay off the booze for a month. I don't drink a lot in general but if we're paying for this procedure then its worth the sacrifice right? Cycle monitoring & getting shots & IUI -these things are so much fun. So I don't want to ruin any of my chances.
> 
> And yeah we had a lovely night. It's been a great year with my hubby :)Click to expand...

Hey Barb - glad it was a good night :) 

Yeah caffeine headaches are so bad.. slowly improving - very slowly!! LOL

We are OV buddies yay! LOL.... I start my OPK today... i expect them to be really faded though! :) 

I am finding the booze abstaning somewhat easy... only because i know i wont gain additional weight from my love for wine haha.... i need to lose about 7lbs (damn xmas holidays) so that should help me do it quickly! 

Made sure I had my grapefruit juice this morning. Today is my first "fertile day" - I had sticky CM yesterday but I also had a bout yesterday of creamy but I guess that can happen. We BD'd this morning - hopefully we can make it happen for the next 5 days!:happydance:

XO


----------



## Petzy

Ok here is my OPK for today on CD 10... I will admit its a bit darker than I expected for this early - usually its hard to see at all! maybe I am O'ing a little earlier who knows...

Barb is it necessary to test with two OPK a day this early - like should i wait a day or two to use two a day or just always do two a day?
 



Attached Files:







0.jpg
File size: 1.8 KB
Views: 40


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls
> 
> barb - Happy Anniversary!!! Did you have a nice day??
> 
> Sounds like you may be O'ing sooner than you think - its so good that you can tell that from tracking - I am also tracking cm now... thanks to "Taking Charge of Your Fertility
> which I read this weekend lol.....
> 
> I have been thinking a lot about CM and I am worried I may not produce much but i do notice wetness throughout my cycle so maybe I am wrong... i need to learn to swipe internally.... that should help
> 
> I am on day 4 of grapefruitjuice and i think i have noticed an increase - definitely yesterday although very sticky! Not due for O until Sunday ish... I start my OPK tomorrow and am on CD 8 - we are pretty close in cycle days Barb!
> 
> I am caffeine and booze free and i am getting bad headaches from the caffeine so I sure hope its worth it!!!
> 
> Checking your CM & Cervix is very powerful. Once you grasp it, you'll understand when you're fertile peak is & when its over. Do it every day for a couple cycles & you'll get a grasp. I can start checking nearing Ovulation now b/c I know what my cervix feels like during fertile patch. So I don't have to do it all month long. You'll want to feel your cervix to be high, open & very soft....feels like your lips soft...when you're not fertile, its closed & very firm.
> 
> Also a tip - i get better results using two fingers to swipe to check for EWCM & break apart those two fingers to see if the CM is sticky, dry or if its starting to stretch but breaking apart too soon & then finally when for sure its EWCM...& there is no doubting it when it happens. You don't need LOTS of CM...you just need good quality. You want to see egg white texture. Grape Fruit juice increased my CM in general so I'm more wet. Good luck :)
> 
> BTW I think our cycle is going to be in sync. I'm CD 11 today BUT I am anticipating to Ovulate either Sat/Sun or Mon. :happydance: Ovulation buddies! Oh yeah!!!! :)
> 
> And Good luck abstaining from caffeine & booze....the caffeine headaches are no fun. I told DH last night that if we are doing IUI next month I'm going to lay off the booze for a month. I don't drink a lot in general but if we're paying for this procedure then its worth the sacrifice right? Cycle monitoring & getting shots & IUI -these things are so much fun. So I don't want to ruin any of my chances.
> 
> And yeah we had a lovely night. It's been a great year with my hubby :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Barb - glad it was a good night :)
> 
> Yeah caffeine headaches are so bad.. slowly improving - very slowly!! LOL
> 
> We are OV buddies yay! LOL.... I start my OPK today... i expect them to be really faded though! :)
> 
> I am finding the booze abstaning somewhat easy... only because i know i wont gain additional weight from my love for wine haha.... i need to lose about 7lbs (damn xmas holidays) so that should help me do it quickly!
> 
> Made sure I had my grapefruit juice this morning. Today is my first "fertile day" - I had sticky CM yesterday but I also had a bout yesterday of creamy but I guess that can happen. We BD'd this morning - hopefully we can make it happen for the next 5 days!:happydance:
> 
> XOClick to expand...

I keep forgetting to drink GF juice! AHHHH! Maybe today I'll remember. Then we're up north for tomorrow until Sunday so I wont have juice :(
Anyway - I forgot to also test today LOL I'll do it later. I drank a big thing of tea & have to pee but it will be too light.

I need to loose weight too!!!! I've had to loose weight for about a year. LOL
I bought new awesome cool Nike runners yesterday & this wrist thing that plugs into my shoes or some thing (weird!) to track my running/walking etc..


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Ok here is my OPK for today on CD 10... I will admit its a bit darker than I expected for this early - usually its hard to see at all! maybe I am O'ing a little earlier who knows...
> 
> Barb is it necessary to test with two OPK a day this early - like should i wait a day or two to use two a day or just always do two a day?

Its important to test twice a day. You totally can miss your surge other wise. I highly recommend it. Once in the late morning, once in the evening. that would suffice. You should do this until you can pin point ovulation. I know I never Ovulate earlier than CD 15 SO I could technically start around CD 13 & be good. But I've been tracking my Ovulation for a LONG assed time! So keep up the twice a day. There's one cycle where I tested in the late afternoon & it was ALMOST positive. So I tested again that night - BAM positive. Had I waited for the next day - I never would have seen the positve! Plus Im going to keep testing until my tests are no longer positive & see if this theory that Nimbec has is right....that until you egg drops the test will stay positive. If i end up doing cycle monitoring next month, I will do OPK's too so i can see it all line up!

GOOD LUCK! I shoudl be able to update you this weekend when I O...
I will have my ipad/iphone & wifi at their house :) Even though I'll be up in the boonies agian. eheh. So I'll check in & stuffs. Good luck!!! xo

I ovulated late last month so I would think I'll O Sunday or MOnday - but if it's another long cycle - it can be Tuesdayish.

YAY FOR US!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Ok here is my OPK for today on CD 10... I will admit its a bit darker than I expected for this early - usually its hard to see at all! maybe I am O'ing a little earlier who knows...
> 
> Barb is it necessary to test with two OPK a day this early - like should i wait a day or two to use two a day or just always do two a day?

Your test is fairly normal for how dark it is. You're still far off getting a positive. Mine looks like that through out my TWW too LOL


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Ok here is my OPK for today on CD 10... I will admit its a bit darker than I expected for this early - usually its hard to see at all! maybe I am O'ing a little earlier who knows...
> 
> Barb is it necessary to test with two OPK a day this early - like should i wait a day or two to use two a day or just always do two a day?
> 
> Its important to test twice a day. You totally can miss your surge other wise. I highly recommend it. Once in the late morning, once in the evening. that would suffice. You should do this until you can pin point ovulation. I know I never Ovulate earlier than CD 15 SO I could technically start around CD 13 & be good. But I've been tracking my Ovulation for a LONG assed time! So keep up the twice a day. There's one cycle where I tested in the late afternoon & it was ALMOST positive. So I tested again that night - BAM positive. Had I waited for the next day - I never would have seen the positve! Plus Im going to keep testing until my tests are no longer positive & see if this theory that Nimbec has is right....that until you egg drops the test will stay positive. If i end up doing cycle monitoring next month, I will do OPK's too so i can see it all line up!
> 
> GOOD LUCK! I shoudl be able to update you this weekend when I O...
> I will have my ipad/iphone & wifi at their house :) Even though I'll be up in the boonies agian. eheh. So I'll check in & stuffs. Good luck!!! xo
> 
> I ovulated late last month so I would think I'll O Sunday or MOnday - but if it's another long cycle - it can be Tuesdayish.
> 
> YAY FOR US!Click to expand...

Bring some grapefruit juice with you! Or pick some up when you get up there! I actually have been taking a glass with my materna every morning - 2 birds one stone haha.... 

Ok I will keep testing 2x daily. Thanks for the info - I am going to test until its negative - it makes sense to me in theory.

so we BD'd yesterday am but not today grrrr lol Hubby could tell I was not pleased haha! When i am on my fertile days I want to maximize it! I cant push it though or i will probably end up getting nothing at all lol. Hopefully tonight or tomorrow morning :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls
> 
> barb - Happy Anniversary!!! Did you have a nice day??
> 
> Sounds like you may be O'ing sooner than you think - its so good that you can tell that from tracking - I am also tracking cm now... thanks to "Taking Charge of Your Fertility
> which I read this weekend lol.....
> 
> I have been thinking a lot about CM and I am worried I may not produce much but i do notice wetness throughout my cycle so maybe I am wrong... i need to learn to swipe internally.... that should help
> 
> I am on day 4 of grapefruitjuice and i think i have noticed an increase - definitely yesterday although very sticky! Not due for O until Sunday ish... I start my OPK tomorrow and am on CD 8 - we are pretty close in cycle days Barb!
> 
> I am caffeine and booze free and i am getting bad headaches from the caffeine so I sure hope its worth it!!!
> 
> Checking your CM & Cervix is very powerful. Once you grasp it, you'll understand when you're fertile peak is & when its over. Do it every day for a couple cycles & you'll get a grasp. I can start checking nearing Ovulation now b/c I know what my cervix feels like during fertile patch. So I don't have to do it all month long. You'll want to feel your cervix to be high, open & very soft....feels like your lips soft...when you're not fertile, its closed & very firm.
> 
> Also a tip - i get better results using two fingers to swipe to check for EWCM & break apart those two fingers to see if the CM is sticky, dry or if its starting to stretch but breaking apart too soon & then finally when for sure its EWCM...& there is no doubting it when it happens. You don't need LOTS of CM...you just need good quality. You want to see egg white texture. Grape Fruit juice increased my CM in general so I'm more wet. Good luck :)
> 
> BTW I think our cycle is going to be in sync. I'm CD 11 today BUT I am anticipating to Ovulate either Sat/Sun or Mon. :happydance: Ovulation buddies! Oh yeah!!!! :)
> 
> And Good luck abstaining from caffeine & booze....the caffeine headaches are no fun. I told DH last night that if we are doing IUI next month I'm going to lay off the booze for a month. I don't drink a lot in general but if we're paying for this procedure then its worth the sacrifice right? Cycle monitoring & getting shots & IUI -these things are so much fun. So I don't want to ruin any of my chances.
> 
> And yeah we had a lovely night. It's been a great year with my hubby :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Barb - glad it was a good night :)
> 
> Yeah caffeine headaches are so bad.. slowly improving - very slowly!! LOL
> 
> We are OV buddies yay! LOL.... I start my OPK today... i expect them to be really faded though! :)
> 
> I am finding the booze abstaning somewhat easy... only because i know i wont gain additional weight from my love for wine haha.... i need to lose about 7lbs (damn xmas holidays) so that should help me do it quickly!
> 
> Made sure I had my grapefruit juice this morning. Today is my first "fertile day" - I had sticky CM yesterday but I also had a bout yesterday of creamy but I guess that can happen. We BD'd this morning - hopefully we can make it happen for the next 5 days!:happydance:
> 
> XOClick to expand...
> 
> I keep forgetting to drink GF juice! AHHHH! Maybe today I'll remember. Then we're up north for tomorrow until Sunday so I wont have juice :(
> Anyway - I forgot to also test today LOL I'll do it later. I drank a big thing of tea & have to pee but it will be too light.
> 
> I need to loose weight too!!!! I've had to loose weight for about a year. LOL
> I bought new awesome cool Nike runners yesterday & this wrist thing that plugs into my shoes or some thing (weird!) to track my running/walking etc..Click to expand...

Set a reminder on your iphone re the juice! I set one for vitamins... I forget a lot...

I got that Nike thing too - its pretty cool - but now that I have a treadmill its sort of pointless because the treadmill tracks everything and uploads it on wifi to my program online. its pretty cool. I lost 30 lbs last year -I am now in "normal" range with a healthy BMI - but 7-10 pounds would get me over the last hump....... I figure I can get there by March sometime if I focus - o earlier maybe. Now that im off booze lol... should be easier.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Hun! I. Ever got the juice. But I got ewcm for two days. Friday & Saturday so I should be OK! I only took two tests with me. Stupid!!! So I've not been testing as I should be. I haven't seen a positive test yet although I have taken it every day & twice a day. I will continue to. My cervix is no longer fertile son wondering if I haven't ovulated leafy like today? Anyhow....we shall see my tests tomorrow!!

Has yours turned positive yet? Have you Ovulated??

I'm hoping the northern air will have helped me get knocked up ;)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Hun! I. Ever got the juice. But I got ewcm for two days. Friday & Saturday so I should be OK! I only took two tests with me. Stupid!!! So I've not been testing as I should be. I haven't seen a positive test yet although I have taken it every day & twice a day. I will continue to. My cervix is no longer fertile son wondering if I haven't ovulated leafy like today? Anyhow....we shall see my tests tomorrow!!
> 
> Has yours turned positive yet? Have you Ovulated??
> 
> I'm hoping the northern air will have helped me get knocked up ;)

haha I hope it did too!

I still havent got my positive either grrr... I am testing in about an hour or so though and I will update with the results....

We BD'd Wed, Fri, and twice on Sunday so I am hoping I have lots of spermies waiting in there haha...

Ok so I checked my cervix for the first time today - pretty much ever - lol and I know that when you are fertile it is supposed to be SHOW right? So i noticed that it was high because i had to reach a bit to touch it - does that make sense? Also - it felt soft like pursed lips - smushy almost - is that a good sign??

help me out here I am new to the cervix thing haha

also, i did not notice any cm on my fingers after touching it - other than they were damp and it was clear... i was lotiony the prior 2 days or so.


----------



## Petzy

Ok its finally darker - not quite positive but maybe tonights will be OR tomorrow AM at latest I think

usually my posiive would come yesterday or today so I wonder if I will have a shorter luteal phase or if AF will be a little late....

checked cervix again as best i could - still soft and mushy


----------



## Petzy

Almost! Hopefully tonight/tomorrow:flower:
 



Attached Files:







0.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hun! I. Ever got the juice. But I got ewcm for two days. Friday & Saturday so I should be OK! I only took two tests with me. Stupid!!! So I've not been testing as I should be. I haven't seen a positive test yet although I have taken it every day & twice a day. I will continue to. My cervix is no longer fertile son wondering if I haven't ovulated leafy like today? Anyhow....we shall see my tests tomorrow!!
> 
> Has yours turned positive yet? Have you Ovulated??
> 
> I'm hoping the northern air will have helped me get knocked up ;)
> 
> haha I hope it did too!
> 
> I still havent got my positive either grrr... I am testing in about an hour or so though and I will update with the results....
> 
> We BD'd Wed, Fri, and twice on Sunday so I am hoping I have lots of spermies waiting in there haha...
> 
> Ok so I checked my cervix for the first time today - pretty much ever - lol and I know that when you are fertile it is supposed to be SHOW right? So i noticed that it was high because i had to reach a bit to touch it - does that make sense? Also - it felt soft like pursed lips - smushy almost - is that a good sign??
> 
> help me out here I am new to the cervix thing haha
> 
> also, i did not notice any cm on my fingers after touching it - other than they were damp and it was clear... i was lotiony the prior 2 days or so.Click to expand...

Hey You!

Yes your cervix should be SHOW....Soft like your lips & mushy...open like. And high up - some times i have to bare down in order to feel it. Once your fertile period is over - you'll feel it tight, firm & you wont have to reach as high.

Your CM should be clear when your fertile....I always use two fingers. The second & middle & twirl it around my cervix, then when i pull the two fingers part I can see if its EWCM or if its close or if it's not at all.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Almost! Hopefully tonight/tomorrow:flower:

It would look like to me that you will either have a positive test tonight OR definitely tomorrow! Test again tonight!!! 

I tested today & I'd consider it positive. It will likely get even darker tonight when I test so I should be Ovulating tomorrow, CD18. My cycle has changed for sure. It was CD 17 last month I got a positive OPK too & I had a 32 day cycle.

Your LP shouldn't be shorter, it just means your cycle will be longer by a day or two. My LP is always 13 or 14 days so I can estimate by a day or so when I will get my period.

I don't know how the timing of BD went this month - I 've not been sex crazy. We did it Thursday night, Saturday morning & we should do it today because of my positive test & again tomorrow....maybe even Wednesday. 

here's my test!
 



Attached Files:







CD17.jpg
File size: 2.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## barbikins

I realize this looks super dark on this site but in person you'd see that it could be a bit darker....but anyway I consider today as positive!


----------



## barbikins

Bam!!!! Now that is positive!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Petzy

haha! Yup that is as good as it gets!! LOL! Weeeeeee you got it yay

I am taking my OPK in about an hour if I can hold it in that long haha so we will see then if its finally postiive... i tested at 530 when I got home yesterday but it was lighter than the morning one... Maybe 4 hours was not long enough to hold it and I did have a pepsi but man it sucks!

I really hope its positive this morning - I am 2 days past my normal time for a positive OPK though which you are right prob means longer cycle blahhhhhhh

On another note, this morning I got up and was making lunches for DH and myself and as i was standing there in the kitchen these really painful cramps came on and they were not in my abdomen like AF and they were not in my ovary area either - they were very low down - almost felt like it was in my (tmi) vaginal walls or cervix or something - like it really hurt! then it improved over the next hour and finally stopped... it was so bizarre but im thinking not tied to anything


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> haha! Yup that is as good as it gets!! LOL! Weeeeeee you got it yay
> 
> I am taking my OPK in about an hour if I can hold it in that long haha so we will see then if its finally postiive... i tested at 530 when I got home yesterday but it was lighter than the morning one... Maybe 4 hours was not long enough to hold it and I did have a pepsi but man it sucks!
> 
> I really hope its positive this morning - I am 2 days past my normal time for a positive OPK though which you are right prob means longer cycle blahhhhhhh
> 
> On another note, this morning I got up and was making lunches for DH and myself and as i was standing there in the kitchen these really painful cramps came on and they were not in my abdomen like AF and they were not in my ovary area either - they were very low down - almost felt like it was in my (tmi) vaginal walls or cervix or something - like it really hurt! then it improved over the next hour and finally stopped... it was so bizarre but im thinking not tied to anything

Hmmmmr well if your urine was really diluted I could see that but it is possible you already got your surge. If today's test isn't positive, try again tomorrow. But if it doesn't turn positive by tomorrow I would suspect you would have ovulated & missed the surge. It's likely. Post your results after you pee today! I haven't tested yet today...I want to see how long my test will stay positive. We BD'd TWICE last night...ooooh yeah! I'll see how much hubby is up for tonight too & I should squeeze one in tomorrow too!

No that cramping shouldn't have anything to do with your cycle I wouldn't think it's also likely it could be gas or some thing & it just feels very low. I wouldn't put much emphasis on it.

I think I drank too much water already but I'll test soon & then test again later when I haven't drank so much!


----------



## Petzy

Ok finally got it lol - wahoo!

We are true cycle buddies this cycle Barbi!! :D

I gotta get one in tonight ahhhhhhh
 



Attached Files:







0.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## barbikins

YAHHHHH!!!! Very cool! I am supposed to Ovulate today 
GET ER DUNE!

I took a test today & it's lighter than yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







CD18.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Petzy

Just tried to upload my afternoon opk but stupid iPhone says file is too big lol. 

Its A little darker even than earlier. 

Woo hoo get er did!! Lol

I love that I'm in the dentist waiting room lol


----------



## nimbec

Yay go catch those eggs ladies!!!


----------



## Petzy

Hey Nimbec how are you?? How many weeks now?

Xo workin on it!


----------



## Petzy

Ok so this month as did the every-other-day plan although not on purpose lol... we did it Wed, Fri, twice on Sunday (hehe), and Tuesday (last night). Got my pos OPK yesterday so I think my bases are pretty much covered. If it happens again tonight great but I wont push it lol

I read about the every other day method in my fertility book which says it is what does the trick because it allows for sperm build up. That being said, I am not sure if the sperm actually built up or not if you know what i mean haha....

The next two weeks are going to be so long as usual... bahh!!

Barb I am in TO today for work for a few hours.... If I honk will you hear me from the ETR?? LOL


----------



## barbikins

Petzy!
I won't hear you from the ETR...booo! I work down town. You know, it would be pretty cool to actually meet you. Just sayin'! :)
I dont even know your real name....*sigh*....who are YOU?! LOL

You know, we pretty well did every other day unintentionally as well. Except we had sex twice on Monday when I got my positive OPK & once last night. I may sneak one in tonight too - we'll see. Got my step-daughter over & she's enough to c0ck block us. I get too tired after 10pm once I know she should be asleep to get in on.

I'm 1dpo today & yep...here goes 2 weeks...again!
I had this weird feeling yesterday like I made it happen this cycle. But that feeling lasted all of 5 seconds. It's been a year!!!!! A WHOLE YEAR!!!!! WTF!!!!
I don't want to get to the point of having to do IUI next month. I just want this to happen now! And I want it to happen before my two friends get knocked up! One of my DH's BFF's are trying & I think this is like their second or third month now. I just can't handle it if she gets pregnant first. This is the couple who've been smoking dope & drinking every day. It just wouldn't be fair :(

Nimbec - thanks! Hope you're doing well & baby is doing well too. When's your EDD again?


----------



## butterflywolf

Stopping in to let you know I stalk this thread yet XD Hope this is your cycles girls!


----------



## Petzy

butterflywolf said:


> Stopping in to let you know I stalk this thread yet XD Hope this is your cycles girls!

Thanks Butterfly I have seen you on here many times - congrats on your pregnancy! How far along are you now - so exciting :) XO


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy!
> I won't hear you from the ETR...booo! I work down town. You know, it would be pretty cool to actually meet you. Just sayin'! :)
> I dont even know your real name....*sigh*....who are YOU?! LOL
> 
> You know, we pretty well did every other day unintentionally as well. Except we had sex twice on Monday when I got my positive OPK & once last night. I may sneak one in tonight too - we'll see. Got my step-daughter over & she's enough to c0ck block us. I get too tired after 10pm once I know she should be asleep to get in on.
> 
> I'm 1dpo today & yep...here goes 2 weeks...again!
> I had this weird feeling yesterday like I made it happen this cycle. But that feeling lasted all of 5 seconds. It's been a year!!!!! A WHOLE YEAR!!!!! WTF!!!!
> I don't want to get to the point of having to do IUI next month. I just want this to happen now! And I want it to happen before my two friends get knocked up! One of my DH's BFF's are trying & I think this is like their second or third month now. I just can't handle it if she gets pregnant first. This is the couple who've been smoking dope & drinking every day. It just wouldn't be fair :(
> 
> Nimbec - thanks! Hope you're doing well & baby is doing well too. When's your EDD again?

Haha! I had to laugh reading this way sound way too much alike in our slang and mannerisms lol 

Sorry about the cock block but you certainly have your bases covered so nothing to worry about for you! I have a good feeling too ahhh but I also did last month so I dont want my hopes up booooooo back in the 2WW we are!! 

I hope you get knocked up before your friends too... i know the unfair feeling no explanation needed whatsoever! I feel it even more now especially since I have started to go without caffeine and booze haha it has to count for something right?! 

Ok who am I..... its about time! my name is Meg (Meaghan)..... and I assume you are Barb? lol or was that just a decoy?? You already know I live in Ancaster and work for lawyers and am just as nuts as you about TTC lmao

XO Meg


----------



## butterflywolf

Petzy said:


> butterflywolf said:
> 
> 
> Stopping in to let you know I stalk this thread yet XD Hope this is your cycles girls!
> 
> Thanks Butterfly I have seen you on here many times - congrats on your pregnancy! How far along are you now - so exciting :) XOClick to expand...

This is the first forum I joined on this site. It's my favorite XD 
11 weeks 3 days now and I can finally start feeling a small tiny little bump :happydance: Can't wait for my next appt on Feb 1st to hear the heartbeat. I was spoiled going every two weeks cause I was 'high risk' and now he down graded me at the last appt so yay and boo cause I have to wait lol Seems like from TTC to being pregnant to can't waiting to have bay there is a lot of waiting.  And worry.


----------



## Petzy

butterflywolf said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterflywolf said:
> 
> 
> Stopping in to let you know I stalk this thread yet XD Hope this is your cycles girls!
> 
> Thanks Butterfly I have seen you on here many times - congrats on your pregnancy! How far along are you now - so exciting :) XOClick to expand...
> 
> This is the first forum I joined on this site. It's my favorite XD
> 11 weeks 3 days now and I can finally start feeling a small tiny little bump :happydance: Can't wait for my next appt on Feb 1st to hear the heartbeat. I was spoiled going every two weeks cause I was 'high risk' and now he down graded me at the last appt so yay and boo cause I have to wait lol Seems like from TTC to being pregnant to can't waiting to have bay there is a lot of waiting.  And worry.Click to expand...

Oh I hear you on that - I suspect a whole new waiting game begins when I finally get my BFP and after that a life long worrying game begins! Its like we are almost moms just from TTC'ing and wanting it so bad lol....


----------



## Petzy

Ok well since I have had negative OPK the last two days i am going to say I am 2DPO today.....

and...... nothing to report LOL!!! 

We BDd this morning again but i think that was just for fun! tee hee!


----------



## bassdesire

MrsWhite said:


> ME! I'm 5dpo and started two days ago. Of course bfn. But I got my first bfp at 8dpo with my first so why not? I want to see exactly how soon I can get a bfp:)


I test positive early, too...a blessing and a curse!!


----------



## barbikins

butterflywolf said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterflywolf said:
> 
> 
> Stopping in to let you know I stalk this thread yet XD Hope this is your cycles girls!
> 
> Thanks Butterfly I have seen you on here many times - congrats on your pregnancy! How far along are you now - so exciting :) XOClick to expand...
> 
> This is the first forum I joined on this site. It's my favorite XD
> 11 weeks 3 days now and I can finally start feeling a small tiny little bump :happydance: Can't wait for my next appt on Feb 1st to hear the heartbeat. I was spoiled going every two weeks cause I was 'high risk' and now he down graded me at the last appt so yay and boo cause I have to wait lol Seems like from TTC to being pregnant to can't waiting to have bay there is a lot of waiting.  And worry.Click to expand...

yay - nice to know its your favorite :) mine too! I barely go on an of the other threads now that I have repor with all your ladies!
Glad to hear everything's going so well! IT's a very exciting process :)
I didn't start really showing until some time in the beginning of my 2nd trimester. Although I hear with subsequent pregnancies, you get a bump in your 1st...so I probaby will have a big belly fast!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Petzy!
> I won't hear you from the ETR...booo! I work down town. You know, it would be pretty cool to actually meet you. Just sayin'! :)
> I dont even know your real name....*sigh*....who are YOU?! LOL
> 
> You know, we pretty well did every other day unintentionally as well. Except we had sex twice on Monday when I got my positive OPK & once last night. I may sneak one in tonight too - we'll see. Got my step-daughter over & she's enough to c0ck block us. I get too tired after 10pm once I know she should be asleep to get in on.
> 
> I'm 1dpo today & yep...here goes 2 weeks...again!
> I had this weird feeling yesterday like I made it happen this cycle. But that feeling lasted all of 5 seconds. It's been a year!!!!! A WHOLE YEAR!!!!! WTF!!!!
> I don't want to get to the point of having to do IUI next month. I just want this to happen now! And I want it to happen before my two friends get knocked up! One of my DH's BFF's are trying & I think this is like their second or third month now. I just can't handle it if she gets pregnant first. This is the couple who've been smoking dope & drinking every day. It just wouldn't be fair :(
> 
> Nimbec - thanks! Hope you're doing well & baby is doing well too. When's your EDD again?
> 
> Haha! I had to laugh reading this way sound way too much alike in our slang and mannerisms lol
> 
> Sorry about the cock block but you certainly have your bases covered so nothing to worry about for you! I have a good feeling too ahhh but I also did last month so I dont want my hopes up booooooo back in the 2WW we are!!
> 
> I hope you get knocked up before your friends too... i know the unfair feeling no explanation needed whatsoever! I feel it even more now especially since I have started to go without caffeine and booze haha it has to count for something right?!
> 
> Ok who am I..... its about time! my name is Meg (Meaghan)..... and I assume you are Barb? lol or was that just a decoy?? You already know I live in Ancaster and work for lawyers and am just as nuts as you about TTC lmao
> 
> XO MegClick to expand...

I tone it down on here - I dont want to get into trouble :) 

Yay Meg!!! :) Nice to meet you :) LOL
My name is Barb! Barbikins is actually a nickname one of my best friends gave me. 

Yes - you are brave to go with no caffeine & booze. I'm just not that brave! Although if I go into next month with going IUI, I'll lay off the booze. It's the least I could do!

I hear ya about feeling positive last month. I've not felt positive in eons actually. There were many months I was SURE we got it & nada. I don't know if you recall but my first month trying I had a chemical pregnancy. :cry:
And since then, nada!

I have been thinking to myself that I don't want to start testing too early in my TWW. I was thinking, maybe 11dpo would be a good start. And I'd put an alarm in my phone & when it goes off on 11dpo, then - and only then - can I start testing. What do you think? Good plan not to go crazy?! :) LOL

BTW, yesterday's OPK was quite light so yes - pretty sure I Ovulated on Tuesday! 2dpo today - where you at?

xo


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Ok well since I have had negative OPK the last two days i am going to say I am 2DPO today.....
> 
> and...... nothing to report LOL!!!
> 
> We BDd this morning again but i think that was just for fun! tee hee!

OK I got my answer! But wait, you are also 2dpo? 
I thought you were 1 day behind me. I am 2dpo today. You got your positive on Tuesday? Then today is 1dpo! Yes, I'm getting technical on your @ss :haha:


----------



## barbikins

One thing I'll add that happened to me this cycle:

I used a soft cup this cycle on the day of my ovulation & when I took it out, there was a big glob of EWCM (NOT semen) & one spot of bright red blood.
Do you think this is b/c of Ovulation? Anyone else get this???


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Ok well since I have had negative OPK the last two days i am going to say I am 2DPO today.....
> 
> and...... nothing to report LOL!!!
> 
> We BDd this morning again but i think that was just for fun! tee hee!
> 
> OK I got my answer! But wait, you are also 2dpo?
> I thought you were 1 day behind me. I am 2dpo today. You got your positive on Tuesday? Then today is 1dpo! Yes, I'm getting technical on your @ss :haha:Click to expand...

I knowwww you are being technical and yes I got my positive on Tuesday but Wed and Thurs were both negative and you can O from 12-48 hours later so there is a good chance I am 3DPO and not 2DPO lol - I dont know haha it makes me feel better. fine - if it pleases you, I am 2DPO lol....


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> One thing I'll add that happened to me this cycle:
> 
> I used a soft cup this cycle on the day of my ovulation & when I took it out, there was a big glob of EWCM (NOT semen) & one spot of bright red blood.
> Do you think this is b/c of Ovulation? Anyone else get this???

Given the timing of it I can only assume it was O related bleeding. Other than that, we can spot throughout our cycles for no sigificant reason at all and since I spotted at timing for IB last cycle and I was not preg, I am not getting my hopes up about bleeding anymore LOL (that sounded really weird)


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Ok well since I have had negative OPK the last two days i am going to say I am 2DPO today.....
> 
> and...... nothing to report LOL!!!
> 
> We BDd this morning again but i think that was just for fun! tee hee!
> 
> OK I got my answer! But wait, you are also 2dpo?
> I thought you were 1 day behind me. I am 2dpo today. You got your positive on Tuesday? Then today is 1dpo! Yes, I'm getting technical on your @ss :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I knowwww you are being technical and yes I got my positive on Tuesday but Wed and Thurs were both negative and you can O from 12-48 hours later so there is a good chance I am 3DPO and not 2DPO lol - I dont know haha it makes me feel better. fine - if it pleases you, I am 2DPO lol....Click to expand...

LOL - you're hilarious - you are very correct! It's a discrepancy of a day....so you can have it - we can both be 3 dpo if you like :happydance:

When I did cycle monitoring for the month in November, I was slightly confused as to when I Ovulated. I got the LH surge & my egg dropped some time after that - but not sure if it was that day or the next day. If I end up going through CM again - I am going to use OPK's & see how it lines up with blood tests. I think it sorta came out like I Ovulated the day I got the big surge b/c the next day my hormones dropped right down & it was confirmed I Ovulated the day I got the big surge. Who knows. :wacko:


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> One thing I'll add that happened to me this cycle:
> 
> I used a soft cup this cycle on the day of my ovulation & when I took it out, there was a big glob of EWCM (NOT semen) & one spot of bright red blood.
> Do you think this is b/c of Ovulation? Anyone else get this???
> 
> Given the timing of it I can only assume it was O related bleeding. Other than that, we can spot throughout our cycles for no sigificant reason at all and since I spotted at timing for IB last cycle and I was not preg, I am not getting my hopes up about bleeding anymore LOL (that sounded really weird)Click to expand...

Yeah I think you're right! It was probably O related. I've never seen that before however - so I thought that was curious!

I had mid cycle bleeding few times in my life - meant nothing :)


----------



## barbikins

Petzy, are you testing early or waiting for AF to show?!

I think I'm going to give myself to wait until next Friday (10dpo) before I start testing.

I am not sure I want to start at 6dpo & torture myself....I guess we'll see how I'm feeling next week :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Ok well since I have had negative OPK the last two days i am going to say I am 2DPO today.....
> 
> and...... nothing to report LOL!!!
> 
> We BDd this morning again but i think that was just for fun! tee hee!
> 
> OK I got my answer! But wait, you are also 2dpo?
> I thought you were 1 day behind me. I am 2dpo today. You got your positive on Tuesday? Then today is 1dpo! Yes, I'm getting technical on your @ss :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I knowwww you are being technical and yes I got my positive on Tuesday but Wed and Thurs were both negative and you can O from 12-48 hours later so there is a good chance I am 3DPO and not 2DPO lol - I dont know haha it makes me feel better. fine - if it pleases you, I am 2DPO lol....Click to expand...
> 
> LOL - you're hilarious - you are very correct! It's a discrepancy of a day....so you can have it - we can both be 3 dpo if you like :happydance:
> 
> When I did cycle monitoring for the month in November, I was slightly confused as to when I Ovulated. I got the LH surge & my egg dropped some time after that - but not sure if it was that day or the next day. If I end up going through CM again - I am going to use OPK's & see how it lines up with blood tests. I think it sorta came out like I Ovulated the day I got the big surge b/c the next day my hormones dropped right down & it was confirmed I Ovulated the day I got the big surge. Who knows. :wacko:Click to expand...

Haha Ok Im going to take it.. 3DPO we are!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy, are you testing early or waiting for AF to show?!
> 
> I think I'm going to give myself to wait until next Friday (10dpo) before I start testing.
> 
> I am not sure I want to start at 6dpo & torture myself....I guess we'll see how I'm feeling next week :)

I am going to try my hardest to wait for AF.... worst case I will pick up dollar store test but Im going to try hard - its so dissapointing to see BFN - that being said, i already expect to fail haha...

Oh Barbi when will our time come??? lol

My friend who is trying is just starting cycle #3... she is starting OPK's this month too. I hope she gets it soon too.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Petzy, are you testing early or waiting for AF to show?!
> 
> I think I'm going to give myself to wait until next Friday (10dpo) before I start testing.
> 
> I am not sure I want to start at 6dpo & torture myself....I guess we'll see how I'm feeling next week :)
> 
> I am going to try my hardest to wait for AF.... worst case I will pick up dollar store test but Im going to try hard - its so dissapointing to see BFN - that being said, i already expect to fail haha...
> 
> Oh Barbi when will our time come??? lol
> 
> My friend who is trying is just starting cycle #3... she is starting OPK's this month too. I hope she gets it soon too.Click to expand...

I am with you on the disappointment & what you said "I already expect to fail" rings true to me too. I honestly don't expect a positive anymore when I look at the test results. And once I test negative at 11dpo, I may as well give up. I am going to try super hard to wait until at least next Friday morning to take my first test. 
I don't know when our time will come. I am hoping it will be this month. And then we could be bump buddies! That would be super awesome. I am skeptical of it happening on our own to be honest. I think there is some thing not working that we can't detect easily. OR it's just nature & it will happen in due time. I can't figure out how one woman will be so lucky & happens after the first month & then there are woman like us.

I noticed some reddish brown spotting today. I think between that & the red spot when I Ovulated I'm thinking the Soft Cup may have irritated my cervix & that is why I'm spotting. :shrug:


----------



## Petzy

You may be right Barb but I'm hoping its one of those " matter of time " things. 

I think I am coming down with that flu that is going around which is a major buzzkill. I have aches and some chills and it sucks. So much for our plans tonight! My pregnant friend will be there and If I get any worse I don't think I should go. Don't want to expose anyone! We will see I guess. 

The weird thing is I have a lot of tenderness on either side near where ovaries are. I have no idea why but my skin is super tender there and I noticed when I picked up laundry basket and it bumped against me. Do you think this could be part of the bug? Never had this before and I'm sure it's not any kind of symptom. It's painful!

And now of course I'm scared that getting a bug will hinder my chances of a bfp although I do see a lot of women on twoweekwait.com who get pg when sick. Ok I am totally babbling as usual. 

Xo Meg


----------



## Petzy

Barb you are probably right about the soft cup. O bleeding wouldn't last more than a drop or two would it?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> You may be right Barb but I'm hoping its one of those " matter of time " things.
> 
> I think I am coming down with that flu that is going around which is a major buzzkill. I have aches and some chills and it sucks. So much for our plans tonight! My pregnant friend will be there and If I get any worse I don't think I should go. Don't want to expose anyone! We will see I guess.
> 
> The weird thing is I have a lot of tenderness on either side near where ovaries are. I have no idea why but my skin is super tender there and I noticed when I picked up laundry basket and it bumped against me. Do you think this could be part of the bug? Never had this before and I'm sure it's not any kind of symptom. It's painful!
> 
> And now of course I'm scared that getting a bug will hinder my chances of a bfp although I do see a lot of women on twoweekwait.com who get pg when sick. Ok I am totally babbling as usual.
> 
> Xo Meg

Hey Meg!
Ouch...that's a nasty flu. A lot of my family & friends got it. I fought off a bug when I went up North last weekend. And thankfully my family's been healthy. Even my step-daughter hasn't been sick which is so odd for an Elementary student. I'm going to go knock on some wood now! Lol

I hope you feel better soon. I will share the BEST concoction that does help! And why I fought off my illness. Brew fresh ginger & fresh lemon juice w/hot water & drink all day. It really is a great cure. 

As for the tenderness I don't really know. Could be that your body is feeling icky. I don't think it's to do with conception. And I hope it doesn't hinder your pregnancy. It's not a great timing eh? Drink my concoction!!!!! :thumbup:

Hope you are feeling better today!

PS yep I think the Soft Cup irritated my cervix. Womp. :dohh:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> You may be right Barb but I'm hoping its one of those " matter of time " things.
> 
> I think I am coming down with that flu that is going around which is a major buzzkill. I have aches and some chills and it sucks. So much for our plans tonight! My pregnant friend will be there and If I get any worse I don't think I should go. Don't want to expose anyone! We will see I guess.
> 
> The weird thing is I have a lot of tenderness on either side near where ovaries are. I have no idea why but my skin is super tender there and I noticed when I picked up laundry basket and it bumped against me. Do you think this could be part of the bug? Never had this before and I'm sure it's not any kind of symptom. It's painful!
> 
> And now of course I'm scared that getting a bug will hinder my chances of a bfp although I do see a lot of women on twoweekwait.com who get pg when sick. Ok I am totally babbling as usual.
> 
> Xo Meg
> 
> Hey Meg!
> Ouch...that's a nasty flu. A lot of my family & friends got it. I fought off a bug when I went up North last weekend. And thankfully my family's been healthy. Even my step-daughter hasn't been sick which is so odd for an Elementary student. I'm going to go knock on some wood now! Lol
> 
> I hope you feel better soon. I will share the BEST concoction that does help! And why I fought off my illness. Brew fresh ginger & fresh lemon juice w/hot water & drink all day. It really is a great cure.
> 
> As for the tenderness I don't really know. Could be that your body is feeling icky. I don't think it's to do with conception. And I hope it doesn't hinder your pregnancy. It's not a great timing eh? Drink my concoction!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you are feeling better today!
> 
> PS yep I think the Soft Cup irritated my cervix. Womp. :dohh:Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip I will definitely try it next time - Somehow i managed to fight off the bug and it never really came... a few hours of chills and ickys and then it dissapeared.... I am glad its gone (for now!)

Did a good workout last night... I cant help but feel paranoid I am screwing with TTC every time I work out - and I know its not true - but I kept telling myself not to do too strenuous or it may stop fertilization - i am nuts...


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> You may be right Barb but I'm hoping its one of those " matter of time " things.
> 
> I think I am coming down with that flu that is going around which is a major buzzkill. I have aches and some chills and it sucks. So much for our plans tonight! My pregnant friend will be there and If I get any worse I don't think I should go. Don't want to expose anyone! We will see I guess.
> 
> The weird thing is I have a lot of tenderness on either side near where ovaries are. I have no idea why but my skin is super tender there and I noticed when I picked up laundry basket and it bumped against me. Do you think this could be part of the bug? Never had this before and I'm sure it's not any kind of symptom. It's painful!
> 
> And now of course I'm scared that getting a bug will hinder my chances of a bfp although I do see a lot of women on twoweekwait.com who get pg when sick. Ok I am totally babbling as usual.
> 
> Xo Meg
> 
> Hey Meg!
> Ouch...that's a nasty flu. A lot of my family & friends got it. I fought off a bug when I went up North last weekend. And thankfully my family's been healthy. Even my step-daughter hasn't been sick which is so odd for an Elementary student. I'm going to go knock on some wood now! Lol
> 
> I hope you feel better soon. I will share the BEST concoction that does help! And why I fought off my illness. Brew fresh ginger & fresh lemon juice w/hot water & drink all day. It really is a great cure.
> 
> As for the tenderness I don't really know. Could be that your body is feeling icky. I don't think it's to do with conception. And I hope it doesn't hinder your pregnancy. It's not a great timing eh? Drink my concoction!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you are feeling better today!
> 
> PS yep I think the Soft Cup irritated my cervix. Womp. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the tip I will definitely try it next time - Somehow i managed to fight off the bug and it never really came... a few hours of chills and ickys and then it dissapeared.... I am glad its gone (for now!)
> 
> Did a good workout last night... I cant help but feel paranoid I am screwing with TTC every time I work out - and I know its not true - but I kept telling myself not to do too strenuous or it may stop fertilization - i am nuts...Click to expand...

Oh I'm really glad that you're feeling better! :happydance:
As for working out - I am exactly the same. I just dont do anything too exerting. It CAN screw up with your hormones but you just have to not put yourself in any boot camp like workouts. You can't loose too much weight either. Just do it in moderation.

BTW, I am still spotting every so slightly - brown. I dont understand :(
I took a test today (oh boy!) @ 6dpo...bfn...:haha: Who am I KIDDING?! I can't wait until FRIDAY!!!!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







6dpo.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Petzy

I hear you!! 7DPO and no sympoms to speak of - too early bahhh - I have had very mild cramping but thats totally normal for me throughout 2ww so what can I say...

My girlfriend who is also TTC has started evening primrose oil... I may do that next cycle for CM if I dont get my BFP....


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> I hear you!! 7DPO and no sympoms to speak of - too early bahhh - I have had very mild cramping but thats totally normal for me throughout 2ww so what can I say...
> 
> My girlfriend who is also TTC has started evening primrose oil... I may do that next cycle for CM if I dont get my BFP....

No symptoms either over here. 7dpo & bfn. 

I've tried EPO...Fish Oil works as well which is what I take.
I hate this waiting period. Especially the closer it gets to a viable BFP.
What day are you waiting to test?

Here is my test today:
 



Attached Files:







7dpo.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Petzy

I really dont know... Im going to see how I feel come Friday.... I hate BFNs so much..... I know you know the feeling !!!


----------



## barbikins

yep i hate seeing the bfn's & at the same time i'd like to know asap! so its sort of a catch22.
update: i still have a light brown spotting in some ewcm like yesterday. and i feel this pinching on the right side of my abdomen. I'm not sure what that means. If anything.


----------



## butterflywolf

Sorry wasn't on for a few days was fighting not able to sleep and tension headaches -_- Better now thankfully. 

Anyway, Barbs, the pinching sounds promising. It's kind of what I had still hard to explain exactly what the implantation feeling was I just knew something was up. So hopefully this is it for you! fx'd


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies!

Barb - That is strange re the continued brown spotting - I would be more optimistic if it was starting about now near implantation time but it started near O time for you.... I really have no clue..... have you found others with the same situation??

Hi Butterfly - glad you are feeling better - I had terrible headaches last week so I feel your pain!

8DPO today... had a bunch of cramping on right side yesterday on and off and again this morning. Not reading into i - ive been fooled before LOL


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies,

Yeah I've decided not to read into it at all. I do believe that my spotting is likely from the Soft Cup. I could see how old blood could expel for a few days. The spotting has stopped. The cramping was just yesterday - gone now. I'm just going to wait & see, wait & see....I did do some googling but nothing came up that was concrete. So I'm chalking it up to irritation.

Butterfly, it's likely hormonal. I went through bouts of horrible headaches when I was pregnant. How's your pregnancy going other wise? Have you had your ultrasound yet?


----------



## barbikins

Here's my awesome 8dpo test :)
 



Attached Files:







8dpo.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 17


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Yeah I've decided not to read into it at all. I do believe that my spotting is likely from the Soft Cup. I could see how old blood could expel for a few days. The spotting has stopped. The cramping was just yesterday - gone now. I'm just going to wait & see, wait & see....I did do some googling but nothing came up that was concrete. So I'm chalking it up to irritation.
> 
> Butterfly, it's likely hormonal. I went through bouts of horrible headaches when I was pregnant. How's your pregnancy going other wise? Have you had your ultrasound yet?

Googling can be your best friend or your worst nightmare lol

And I'm sure it's hormonal too. This is the first time this pregnancy I felt like crap. So much better today though. Woke up starving XD So I'm back to before the prior week/ week and a half. But my friends around here say they never would guess I'm pregnant. No ms, no moodiness, no nothing. And last week here I was saying it was starting to be too easy XD that's okay I'll take the lack of sleep since I don't work anymore and can sleep throughout the day lol. And then I also learned how to control tension headaches so I can live with that. If I lived through migraines I can live through tension headaches.


----------



## barbikins

I'm glad its not to bad for you! I had all the classic symptoms when I was pregnant. I hope that the next time I get pregnant I will be feeling better! That would be nice.
I didn't have any mood swings either!


----------



## barbikins

Is it 5 yet?! Well, almost.
I'm so tired today!!!! And my stomach was off last night so I woke up around 2.30am not feeling great. My stomach still hasn't fully recovered. I need more sleep tonight! ZZZZZzzzz
I get to do some thing "fun" tomorrow! I have an ultrasound at a hospital in the morning. I found some sorta weird lump in my groin so just going to check it out.

How are you ladies doing today?! Its been DAMN cold today!!!!!! Minus 18 this morning. Ew. I hope it's not as cold tomorrow.


----------



## Petzy

Barb! Good luck at your appointment. Maybe it's a swolen lymphnode in your groin. I had that once and it made a hard lump. Eventually went away...

I know it's been so freaking cold. Today is the same again ughhh 

Well Barb we are 9 dpo today..... Nothing really happening. Last night right as I was going to bed I felt like AF was coming on. That queasy feeling in your abdomen you know? It lasted about 15 min. It really could be anything.


----------



## barbikins

I'm thinking swollen lymph node too. Waiting for my ultrasound as I type. Ugh, get me out of here!!!!

You get queasy as AF is about to show eh?! I've never had that. I just start getting needle like prickles & that's when I usually know days before that my month is over. 
It's still too early for AF symptoms. When I AF due for you? 
I tested negative today :(


----------



## barbikins

I've been feeling queasy yesterday & today. and a midnight craving the night before. husband recons maybe im pregnant & my body's responding RIGHT AWAY! LOL So funny. I hope he's right....not that I want to be sick but that I'm pregnant!

Anyway that's all I've got to report today.


----------



## butterflywolf

I got my angelsounds doppler today in the mail XD Wasn't expecting it until next week. I used it asap and guess what! I heard baby's heartbeat! Sounded like a choo choo train <3 170 bpm. I am in tears and on cloud 9. Can't believe my little cub is still there alive and well.


----------



## barbikins

Awww that is so awesome! And so cute. I actually thought maybe I'll get some thing like that for fun when I get pregnant. But are they expensive?!


----------



## butterflywolf

Mine cost about 32 dollars plus shipping. https://www.amazon.com/Jumper-Prena...F8&qid=1359057960&sr=8-1&keywords=angelsounds

that's the one I bought and I think it's the same one a lot of other women buy cause that's the only angelsounds one I could find.


----------



## Petzy

Thats interesting re the doppler... is it just a tool to see baby's heartbeat? 

Ok Barb here we are... dun dun dun... 10DPO......

This is all I have going on: Last night I had abou 15 min of really sharp "pings" I would call them in my low abdomen..... it eventually stopped but it was definitely noteworthy as never had that before. 

The only other thing I have is lotiony CM - I had nothing the last two days and then it came back.

I dont know if either of those are a sign of anything - I doubt it. I know CM varies a lot by each person and well pain and cramps are common too.

Thats about it for me!


----------



## butterflywolf

Petzy said:


> Thats interesting re the doppler... is it just a tool to see baby's heartbeat?

It's a tool to hear the baby's heartbeat not see. If you do use one you have to know the difference between your heartbeat and baby's. For me whenever I'm in doubt I check my own pulse on my neck while doppler is sitting on the heartbeat and if it matches you know it's yours. 
For me it's such a huge relief knowing baby is still growing due to the blighted ovum and mmc I had last year. I was in doubt at first that I'd be able to hear baby but I did. 
This morning I did again XD heartbeat of baby was 168 and baby said here I am right away for me. And I'm pretty sure the once in a while 'hits/thuds' I hear is baby kicking. Too bad I can't feel it yet lol. 
Last night when I was trying to find baby for DH baby kept saying no mama leave me alone. I would have it and then baby would turn. After 30 mins of on and off searching finally got it so DH could listen.


----------



## barbikins

I think the heart monitor is cute. I didnt get it before because i didnt wanna be obsessed w/checking the baby's heart all the time. But I think it would be the cutest thing to have when ever someone wants to hear the little bugger :) I may buy one of those when or IF my time comes! HAHA!

Yes - 10 dpo Meg - and I tested NEGATIVE this morning. I'm going to test w/SMU very soon. Your symptoms can be anything...that's the thing about this whole TWW. I only developed true pregnancy symptoms at about 7 weeks when my boobs became very sore. I hope its a good sign for you though.
I think I'm going to be truly disappointed if it doesn't happen this cycle. I don't want to end up having assisted conception...I really thought we could do this on our own & not take a year! *sigh*.
BTW, I did this conception psychic thing for $10 back in October & she said it would be this cycle that I get pregnant with a boy. All of my other psychics including an accredited one I saw in TO failed at predicting my pregnancy. I take it with a grain of salt but slightly with some hope!
My CM fluctuates a lot in my cycle so I wouldn't take it as any clues. If I get a glob of EWCM in the next few days leading to AF (Tuesday?) then usually I know I'm out. It has to do with hormone levels before your Progesterone starts to drop before AF comes on. 

Symptoms today - My boobs have given me these surge of prickly pain this morning. Not sure what to make of that - if anything. And I've been nauseated on/off for the past two days. I feel better today but I dunno. I'm trying not to read into this. I have digestive issues so maybe that's all that is.

OK I'm going to pee soon. Then I'll post photos from this morning & my SMU. Wish me luck!


----------



## butterflywolf

can't wait to see your tests barbikins. Sadly I wont be on all day until evening. Mom and I are spending the late morning afternoon together yay. 

Hopefully the fortune teller was/is right. I always wanted to try one but never did.


----------



## barbikins

Negative! I've ordered some more tests yesterday so I dunno when I will get them. Today or Monday I guess. I ordered 5 ultra-sensitive.
Anyway, I don't feel all that positive about this cycle. I've not felt optimistic in months. I really feel like it just ain't going to happen on our own. Or maybe 2 years later & I'm not willing to wait that long. Hence the IUI plan next cycle.
*sigh*
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 7









10dposmu.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Petzy

Hi Barb

Sorry about your negative - I am in the same boat... BFN on a dollar store test just now. I know its only 10DPO but still.....

And i know you dont want to go the IUI route but honestly - try to have the mentality of its going to happen somehow, doesnt really matter how, as long as you get that baby! lol. I agree with you though - I hope I dont need to do that... but I would if I had to.


FX for us both. If I dont get it this cycle im going to see the doc for bloodwork I think.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Hun,
Thanks for the positive reinforcement :) I do have mostly the positive outlook but some times I just run out of steam. A year is too damn long! And we will be able to afford only so much treatments. So I hope this month I'm going to be pregnant. 

My first steps were blood work with my family doctor. Just making sure my hormone levels & my thyroid was working fine. It's worth a shot. I forget, what cycle are you in now?


----------



## barbikins

I hope that we get good news this cycle Meg! I hope to get a BFP this weekend!!!!!!!!!!
Are you testing this weekend too or did you just cave?! ;)

My new tests are arriving Monday. So I'll have my ultra sensitives!
xo


----------



## Petzy

Hi Barb :). 

Bfn on dollar store test with SMU. I know it's only 11 dpo ( maybe even 10 haha) but I do feel like I'm out. Can't help it. The dollar store tests are 25 miu. That's sensitive enough right? I only have one left. Not buying anymore unless AF is late... 

Sigh!!! No pink cm yet which I often have by now Sometimes I get it closer to AF though. 

Double sigh haha


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg,

Bfn for me too. But my OPK is almost positive & I have heard sometimes they can be positive before a pregnancy test turns positive. What do you think? Yes...I used a FReR too. Apparently they are like almost 7miu so it should be really sensitive. 25miu is very high. You may not hit that until your period is due. They are not terribly sensitive. But alas like you -I feel as if I'm out. I am already preparing my IUI schedule in my head. 

No spotting is a good sign if you normally would already. When is AF due?!
I *think* I've already had some cramping early this morning but its hard to tell b/c I had some other stomach cramps too. But Uterine cramps are special lol. I will see how it goes for the rest of today. I feel really bummed out though. I can't lie.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## barbikins

Ps: I'm heading to Ancaster tmr!!! I will waive as I pass through ;)


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies sorry you are all feeling so low!! (((Hugs))) 

Barbs are you sure there is no line on that frer?? I must have line eye?! 

Well I'm ok bit knackered but all well really! Ill keep popping my head in!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nimbec!
Yep very sure re: FRER. Nada! I've tweaked it and nothing. 
I'm feeling some PMS so I've got a good idea that I'm probably not pregnant. 
:( *sniff*


----------



## barbikins

Wow you're 10weeks away from having that baby! Crazy!


----------



## barbikins

Omg this site is now iPhone compatible! I've never been able to upload photos from my phone until now. Awesome nuggets!
Well Nimbec, here is a better photo of my lame FRER
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Petzy

Hey girls

I use have line eye too cause that first picture you posted I thought I saw something. But your second picture is clearer. Damnit. 

Well normlly I would be due for AF tomorrow or Monday ( usually 27 or 28 day cycle) but since I didn't get my positive opk until Tuesday the 15 th I am thinking I am due Tuesdayish now... 

If the dollar store test is weak like you said maybe I still have a chance. But we will see. I usually get pink cm a couple days before up to the day of.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg,
> 
> Bfn for me too. But my OPK is almost positive & I have heard sometimes they can be positive before a pregnancy test turns positive. What do you think? Yes...I used a FReR too. Apparently they are like almost 7miu so it should be really sensitive. 25miu is very high. You may not hit that until your period is due. They are not terribly sensitive. But alas like you -I feel as if I'm out. I am already preparing my IUI schedule in my head.
> 
> No spotting is a good sign if you normally would already. When is AF due?!
> I *think* I've already had some cramping early this morning but its hard to tell b/c I had some other stomach cramps too. But Uterine cramps are special lol. I will see how it goes for the rest of today. I feel really bummed out though. I can't lie.

I have heard that about OPK also but I know they can be unreliable. I don't use them past the the time that I get my first negative after a positive opk. Go on that peeonastick.com site and see what they say. 

I'm kind of glad I don't have any FRER lying around so I can cling to hope lol

I actually have had light cramps today which isn't normal for me. But If AF is later than usual I can't count on anything. :wacko:

Coining to my neck of the woods eh? :D


----------



## barbikins

I was holding onto hope with the OPK but I'm not relying on it. I'm a complete tool - I used up my last pregnancy IC test last night thinking I had another. Turns out its an OPK. Ugh. Anyway, negative OPK. I used a FRER Gold Digital & that was negative too. I am pretty certain I'm out. I would have assumed by now I would have a positive test. I'm not counting on a positive in the next few days. I've got more tests coming tomorrow evening. Don't know if I will go buy a dollar store test in the morning or wait to come home. Maybe I will see if I'm cramping tomorrow. I've got AF coming most likely on Wednesday. 

Meg, if you're not spotting perhaps this is a great sign! I cross my fingers for you.


----------



## Petzy

Hey Barb :) Happy Monday (grrr)

I am out... boobs are not super heavy and sore, and , alas... pink CM this morning.

I expect AF tomorrow will is exactly 2 weeks from positive OPK... so i will likely be a 29 day cycle then. I am usually 27 and sometimes 28. Havent had a 29 since June 2012.

The pink CM is why I know im out. I am definitely cramping way more than usual....but that means nothing.

So depressing! LOL I need to cheer up 

Hugs to you Barb and FX the witch stays away for you!

Megs xo


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg!
I am so sorry you are out. Aweee. Well guess what? I had a strange morning.
When I went pee & I wiped there was a lot of bright, red blood. Since then, nothing.
I didn't have any spotting last night & no cramps last night or today. So I'll have to see how things go. I always have a day of spotting & cramps the day before & day of when my period starts. Also, my period is at least 2 days too early.
I'm confused. :(

I think I'm out anyhow.

I hear you about depressing. I was testing negative yesterday & I was feeling bummed out. IUI here we come!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg!
> I am so sorry you are out. Aweee. Well guess what? I had a strange morning.
> When I went pee & I wiped there was a lot of bright, red blood. Since then, nothing.
> I didn't have any spotting last night & no cramps last night or today. So I'll have to see how things go. I always have a day of spotting & cramps the day before & day of when my period starts. Also, my period is at least 2 days too early.
> I'm confused. :(
> 
> I think I'm out anyhow.
> 
> I hear you about depressing. I was testing negative yesterday & I was feeling bummed out. IUI here we come!

Hey

That is strange indeed... I dont know what to make of that... likely early period just changing its methods but that is bizarre... I hope its a sign of something good though - so strange. and 2 days early is rare for you right?

Looks like we may be cycle buddies again after all haha I will let you know when the horrid witch shows

still cramping here... blah!!!


----------



## Petzy

Ok.. going to see doc on Friday for bloodwork and also booked a physical for March - its been 2 years so i need to go....

Im going to bring all my cycle info with me in case she wants that

Any tips Barb?? its better I go this week because I will only be on like CD4 right ???


----------



## barbikins

I am pretty sure AF is on the way. I took a Dollar STore test & its negative. I will test one more time with my IC brand when I get home if AF hasn't come on full strength.

As for your doctor appointment - you will get tested for thyroid & other stuff...routine for when you're TTC. Then a hormonal test that will happen on your next cycle. Although you can start at the end of this cycle. On day 3 of your cycle & then 7 days after Ovulation. No tips really. Just tell your doctor you've been trying for a while & want to make sure your hormones are all up to snuff.

I'm really disappointed...I really wanted to get pregnant on my own. But some thing is just not clicking :(

XO


----------



## barbikins

And while I've had shorter cycles, I always have an LP of 14 or 15 - today is 13dpo so that would be a LP of 12 days. So it doesn't add up. Although today may have been "spotting" & AF will show full on tomorrow. Very possible.
Also I think I've started experiencing mild cramps this afternoon.


----------



## barbikins

Here is my lame test btw :)
 



Attached Files:







13dpo.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## nimbec

Barbs call me stupid but is that not a positive test?????! 2 lines?? 

I'm stalking ladies! I'm not able to write much but i'm reading! I'm suffering with cramps ? early labour and have lost part of my plug so am on rest :(


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nimbec!
Nope that test is an OPK ontop ;)

Oh boy - bed rest?! Make sure that baby stays in there long time! How did you know you were in starting early labor?! I wish you so much luck!! Hang in there!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I am pretty sure AF is on the way. I took a Dollar STore test & its negative. I will test one more time with my IC brand when I get home if AF hasn't come on full strength.
> 
> As for your doctor appointment - you will get tested for thyroid & other stuff...routine for when you're TTC. Then a hormonal test that will happen on your next cycle. Although you can start at the end of this cycle. On day 3 of your cycle & then 7 days after Ovulation. No tips really. Just tell your doctor you've been trying for a while & want to make sure your hormones are all up to snuff.
> 
> I'm really disappointed...I really wanted to get pregnant on my own. But some thing is just not clicking :(
> 
> XO

Yuck I hate those dollar store tests too... brought me nothing but depression this weekend lmao!!

Thanks for the info... Im glad I made an appt - may as well get it out of the way and not wait another 6 months you know? Havent even told DH yet I dont want him to think I am nuts. Its such a hard balance eh? 

Im here for ya Barb - I say you get going on the IUI stuff and see where it takes you - it feels good to know you are doing somethng about it - helps to make the wait a bit less unbearable too!

My brother and nephew are coming to visit from Edmonton on the 4th-14th so that will distract me a little on top of work... should be good....

I still have my FX for you though Barb - always do!:winkwink:


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Barbs call me stupid but is that not a positive test?????! 2 lines??
> 
> I'm stalking ladies! I'm not able to write much but i'm reading! I'm suffering with cramps ? early labour and have lost part of my plug so am on rest :(

Oh Nimbec I am sorry to hear that - is this common? Glad to know you are stalking us - we like an audience haha.....

I hope you are feeling ok and that the situation is under control for little bean!!! XO


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure AF is on the way. I took a Dollar STore test & its negative. I will test one more time with my IC brand when I get home if AF hasn't come on full strength.
> 
> As for your doctor appointment - you will get tested for thyroid & other stuff...routine for when you're TTC. Then a hormonal test that will happen on your next cycle. Although you can start at the end of this cycle. On day 3 of your cycle & then 7 days after Ovulation. No tips really. Just tell your doctor you've been trying for a while & want to make sure your hormones are all up to snuff.
> 
> I'm really disappointed...I really wanted to get pregnant on my own. But some thing is just not clicking :(
> 
> XO
> 
> Yuck I hate those dollar store tests too... brought me nothing but depression this weekend lmao!!
> 
> Thanks for the info... Im glad I made an appt - may as well get it out of the way and not wait another 6 months you know? Havent even told DH yet I dont want him to think I am nuts. Its such a hard balance eh?
> 
> Im here for ya Barb - I say you get going on the IUI stuff and see where it takes you - it feels good to know you are doing somethng about it - helps to make the wait a bit less unbearable too!
> 
> My brother and nephew are coming to visit from Edmonton on the 4th-14th so that will distract me a little on top of work... should be good....
> 
> I still have my FX for you though Barb - always do!:winkwink:Click to expand...

There is nothing nuts about getting tested & making sure that your hormone's are in check. These are standard tests that once a couple is ready for conception - would be suggested. So, I wouldn't be worried about seeming nuts at all!

Thanks Meg - you're an awesome TTC buddy - you truly are. It really helps to have support & I look forward to our messages every day! I'm here for you too! I will make sure to update you with my IUI madness & you can encourage me when I'm sleep deprived from the 6am wake up calls to get my ass to the clinic :) LOL

OH visitors will definitely keep you busy & distracted! That's so nice. 

I am pretty sure AF will come tomorrow but thanks hun :)
BALLS ON MY FACE!!!!:dohh:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure AF is on the way. I took a Dollar STore test & its negative. I will test one more time with my IC brand when I get home if AF hasn't come on full strength.
> 
> As for your doctor appointment - you will get tested for thyroid & other stuff...routine for when you're TTC. Then a hormonal test that will happen on your next cycle. Although you can start at the end of this cycle. On day 3 of your cycle & then 7 days after Ovulation. No tips really. Just tell your doctor you've been trying for a while & want to make sure your hormones are all up to snuff.
> 
> I'm really disappointed...I really wanted to get pregnant on my own. But some thing is just not clicking :(
> 
> XO
> 
> Yuck I hate those dollar store tests too... brought me nothing but depression this weekend lmao!!
> 
> Thanks for the info... Im glad I made an appt - may as well get it out of the way and not wait another 6 months you know? Havent even told DH yet I dont want him to think I am nuts. Its such a hard balance eh?
> 
> Im here for ya Barb - I say you get going on the IUI stuff and see where it takes you - it feels good to know you are doing somethng about it - helps to make the wait a bit less unbearable too!
> 
> My brother and nephew are coming to visit from Edmonton on the 4th-14th so that will distract me a little on top of work... should be good....
> 
> I still have my FX for you though Barb - always do!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing nuts about getting tested & making sure that your hormone's are in check. These are standard tests that once a couple is ready for conception - would be suggested. So, I wouldn't be worried about seeming nuts at all!
> 
> Thanks Meg - you're an awesome TTC buddy - you truly are. It really helps to have support & I look forward to our messages every day! I'm here for you too! I will make sure to update you with my IUI madness & you can encourage me when I'm sleep deprived from the 6am wake up calls to get my ass to the clinic :) LOL
> 
> OH visitors will definitely keep you busy & distracted! That's so nice.
> 
> I am pretty sure AF will come tomorrow but thanks hun :)
> BALLS ON MY FACE!!!!:dohh:Click to expand...

You are so sweet - I totally agree on all counts

There are HUGE balls on my face UGH!!! its like, groesque now nasty these balls are! haha... one is named A and the other F....

Damnit LOL... looks like we just may be on CD1 together tomorrow haha


----------



## barbikins

Lmfao your funny. Did AF come yet r just spotting? Yep I would expect the witch tmr. :(
Just too my iC tests & nada. Both 10 & 20miu bFN!!!

I will et a trigger shot for O when I do iUi so I won't be able to poas. All my tests will be positive. Boooooooo


----------



## Petzy

AF is here. I am officially on cd1. Hooray?? Lol

ah well the countdown to O begins...,,

Barb that's interesting about the O trigger shot. I don't know anything about IUI. Can you sum it up for me?

Xo


----------



## barbikins

Hey Lady!
I am spotting now but no full blown FLOW...so I'm not sure if AF will officially start today? Or tomorrow. Actually tomorrow would work out better for me in terms of my first appointment with the cycle monitoring at CD3 b/c we have my Step-Daughter on Wednesday & so getting her to school & me getting to the clinic early doesn't work out best.

Well, I don't know enough about IUI but I did some reading online yesterday. So you should do the same if you're interested - its easiest than me explaining it all. But basically the short of it is: You go through Cycle Monitoring & when they feel the right time is to mature your egg & release for Ovulation, they give you an HCG trigger shot & some where in between there there are two days for insemination. That's all I know :)

If you're interested, I'll keep you posted about my appointments. ? I'll probably do it anyway LOL


----------



## Petzy

haha yes I am interested for sure! Did you even have to ask??? Keep me posted about all this cycle monitoring business! I will let you know how my appt on Friday goes but im sure I wont have blood test results for a bit after that.....

So I just found out my close girlfriend who is also TTC - she lives in Oakville and is going to start looking for houses in Ancaster - I am stoked! She wants to move before she is far into any pregnancy so they want to move quickly. Her and DH's family live in Ancaster and they will have childcare 3 days a week when she does have a baby so it works out for everyone lol - esp me having a friend so closeby in the same boat... I wonder how close our BFP's will be - she is on cycle #3 right now.


----------



## barbikins

What Cycle are you on now?

Cycle Monitoring itself is very interesting & a peace of mind that I'm ovulating but the daily injections, internal ultrasound & very early mornings wear you down. By the end I just wanted to have Ovulated & be over! But now that they'll be forcing my body to ovulate - I wonder when in my cycle they'll consider the best time? I think they consider it based on when your egg is at the optimal size & maturity. 

That's exciting to have a friend also trying to get pregnant around the same time as you. That would make Maternity Leave way exciting! I hoped a friend of mine was going to start trying around the time I was but look like they're delayed. So now I'm not sure. But hopefully she can get pregnant this year. 

I am still only spotting - brown spotting. And NO cramps. Super odd.
I just want this faking show on the damn road!


----------



## barbikins

See that? My ticker is even saying "hey lady, you supposed to have your rag by now!'
hehehe


----------



## Petzy

hahaha! so true.....time to get the AF show on the road... sigh!! lol

yes its good to have a friend trying at the same time as me for sure... I only hope we have some overlap in our pregnancies - that would be ideal... but thats impossible to predict and I know that all too well now... she knows that too.

But I have you Barb regardless so Im good to go haha.....

13 days till O or so... woot! lol


----------



## barbikins

It's almost the end of today. Still no AF. No cramps. Bit of brown spotting & negative tests. I guess it's a looooong cycle. Hope AF just shows tomorrow already!


----------



## Petzy

Hey Barb - AF show yet?? Maybe our O dates will line up lol

this AF is killing me lol - so queasy and cramps brutal..... c'est la vie!

Hope she has shown so you can move on !! Unless you are pg in which case HOORAY hahaha


----------



## barbikins

Hey Lady! Well I believe today is CD1. I'm counting it as such. 
I work up to a very small amount of red blood. NO cramping at all though - which is so bizarre. I haven't checked progress since I peed this morning though LOL!!!
Anyway, I called into my clinic with my Day 1 for cycle monitoring/IUI & so that lines me up with a Friday morning Day 3 blood test & ultrasound. And then I won't have to go again for about another 8-9 days. Then I will be going for about 10 days strait...*sigh*.

I really contemplated based on no cramps & weird period if I'd end up pregnant but all my tests have been negative. I didn't even bother this morning with a pregnancy test after seeing red. But why no cramps? First time in like 2 years! BAH
Not that I'm complaining but it does set me up for some false hope!

As for O...i'm going to get that trigger shot of HCG so the doctor will decide when I Ovulate. We'll see when that is. Best thing will be not having to worry about timing sex right! I've also decided I'm going to do a round of acupuncture to accompany the IUI. I will cut down my alcohol intake after AF is over.

You know what sucks about the HCG shot? I wont be able to POAS! It will show positive because of the HCG. BOOOO! But I've read depending on how much I will be injected with, the nurse should be able to tell me what CD I could start testing & get a true result. I've also heard you can test & see the BFP fade & if it comes back, then I'm preggers. So we'll see! HEHE.


----------



## Petzy

Hey thats exciting- what kind of ultrasound on CD3? Internal? wont you still be bleeding?

Thats interesting about the HCG shot too - keep me in the loop! Doc on Friday for blood requisition... thats about it!


----------



## barbikins

Hiya! So I got in with an appointment with my natural path doctor today at lunch & got my first round of acupuncture! I'll be going once a week for the whole cycle. It's suppose to promote a good lining shedding so I hope it will encourage my period to come on normally already. It's still just ever so light. I do wonder if it's because I stopped taking my Tibetan herbs. It does affect menstrual cycles.

The reason you have to go in on cycle day 3 is 1) for hormonal test (you'll do this too on CD3) & yes its an internal exam - yes while you're still bleeding! It's to make sure the lining is shedding well & I am sure to see how your eggy's are doing!


----------



## barbikins

update: Full Blown AF over night so today's my official CD1!!
I was nothing more than spotting yesterday. So I have to hit the clinic Sat morning. NO sleeping in but at least I can just roll out of bed super early!

How's it going Meg? Whats on tap this weekend?
We gotta clean out the crawlspace & patch some stuff up & then we can be done with the house once again. And then relax!!! Just the hubby & I for the first time since XMAS!!!!!!!! Don't know what to do?!


----------



## Petzy

Hey heuy hey - Happy Friday!

How did the acupunture go??

I went to the docs today and she told me we are doing everything right - the prenatals, no drinking, and no caffeine is perfect she said. She is giving me a referral to a private fertility clinic because she said an OBGYN referral will take forever. She said I will probably be knocked up before I even go there (hope shes right)

But she did send me for bloodwork today which I did before I went into work. and on Monday afternoo before my dentist appt (blah) I now have a pelvic ultrasound to make sure everything is good to go down there. So I am glad I am doing these things.

The other thing she said is that DH really needs to get a sperm test done - AHHH I dont know how to bring this up :(


----------



## barbikins

Hey Hun!

Acupuncture was fine! I don't love getting pricked though LOL but you know, it's all for the greater good! I hope your doctor is right too however, my doctor said the same things LOL....'oh you'll be knocked up before your appointment!'. Well, that's the hope isn't it? But alas - here I am :o) I just hope that our first round of IUI is the ticket! I'm feeling a bit excited that this COULD be it. Oh, I really hope!
I hope everything is good on your end. But you know what, there's nothing wrong with taking these tests & seeing how it all goes & hopefully you'll be pregnant soon. But in the mean time, you're not wasting time!

I'm curious about your DH...you seem reluctant to discuss fertility issues with him. Is he a difficult guy to talk about when it comes to these sort of things. Or are you just nervous about bringing it up? Is he aware that you're getting tested? There's no harm in asking. My hubby didn't want to do it at first. He felt weird about it. But as time passed on & we still were not pregnant he gave in. Plus I pointed out all the things I've put up with & things shoved up my vag & that was the LEAST he could do! But I did wait until the clinic appointment & it's a requirement so he had no choice :) He'll be having to provide 'samples' at the clinic a couple times in a couple of weeks. His comment yesterday? "Nothing like having to masturbate in a public place!" LOL
Fair enough. But compared to what I have to do? IT's nothing!!! :D
Have you discussed with DH about going to a fertility clinic for testing? Ain't nothing wrong with getting your fertility tested.

HAPPY FRIDAY! I'm just waiting for my hubby to be done work so we can go home. BAH.
I've got a head ache & I'm ready for a drink. Getting ready for my too early in the morning appointment :( BAH! I'll be meeting with a nurse about the IUI procedure too after my blood test/ultra-sound. I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## Petzy

Hey barb :). 

Thanks for your input! I hope it is just a matter of time. I'm sure it is ahhh lol. And about DH - he is definitely on board as we are actively ttc and all that, but he is still in the " don't worry it will happen when it happens " mode so I do hesitate to bring everything up. That being said he does know about my appt yesterday and I told him what the doc said. He did seem uncomfortable at the sperm thing but I am going to do what you did and wait until the fertility appt I think. I want him to do it now but I don't want to push it. I can wait a bit longer :). I am definitely hoping I don't need the appointment though Wah wah haha. 

Let me know how your appt goes today! Xo


----------



## barbikins

Your hubby sounds familiar to mine! Eventually as time passes he may not want to just wait. It will be a few monthly (most likely) until you get your first clinic appointment. And hopefully by then, you will be pregnant. 
I'm happy that I don't have to worry about timing intercourse this month! Weeeee!!
I'm feeling more optimistic that my chances of conception this month is higher than it has been. But I am afraid if it does t work. So I'm nervous. 

My tests from yesterday came back well. I'm back to the clinic Saturday. Once they tell me it's time for insemination, hubby will do his thing, they do a sperm wash & I go back late morning for the insemination. Weeeeee!!! :) 

How are you today?! I'm planning to relax for the most part.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Your hubby sounds familiar to mine! Eventually as time passes he may not want to just wait. It will be a few monthly (most likely) until you get your first clinic appointment. And hopefully by then, you will be pregnant.
> I'm happy that I don't have to worry about timing intercourse this month! Weeeee!!
> I'm feeling more optimistic that my chances of conception this month is higher than it has been. But I am afraid if it does t work. So I'm nervous.
> 
> My tests from yesterday came back well. I'm back to the clinic Saturday. Once they tell me it's time for insemination, hubby will do his thing, they do a sperm wash & I go back late morning for the insemination. Weeeeee!!! :)
> 
> How are you today?! I'm planning to relax for the most part.

Barb - I must say I am excited for you this month - what are the statistics like for IUI?? It must be higher than a normal month!

Glad tests are good and that you are good to go.

Can I ask how expensive it was? And Im guessing you were able to do it so easily this month because its a private clinic and you simply booked it for this cycle?


----------



## Petzy

Pelvic ultrasound at 3pm today.... Should I be calling my doc later in the week to confirm its all OK? as well as the blood work?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Your hubby sounds familiar to mine! Eventually as time passes he may not want to just wait. It will be a few monthly (most likely) until you get your first clinic appointment. And hopefully by then, you will be pregnant.
> I'm happy that I don't have to worry about timing intercourse this month! Weeeee!!
> I'm feeling more optimistic that my chances of conception this month is higher than it has been. But I am afraid if it does t work. So I'm nervous.
> 
> My tests from yesterday came back well. I'm back to the clinic Saturday. Once they tell me it's time for insemination, hubby will do his thing, they do a sperm wash & I go back late morning for the insemination. Weeeeee!!! :)
> 
> How are you today?! I'm planning to relax for the most part.
> 
> Barb - I must say I am excited for you this month - what are the statistics like for IUI?? It must be higher than a normal month!
> 
> Glad tests are good and that you are good to go.
> 
> Can I ask how expensive it was? And Im guessing you were able to do it so easily this month because its a private clinic and you simply booked it for this cycle?Click to expand...

Hey Meg!

Thanks for being excited for me!:happydance: I'm trying to get excited too. I am also going to try 'visualization' which apparently can help. Well it can't impede ;)...The stats are obviously higher but not incredibly so. I think it'll be like 25% chance this cycle. So as if I was 21, not 31 ;) LOL

How expensive IUI is or going to a fertility clinic? The IUI will be around $500 but each clinic prices how ever they want. This is one of the cheaper clinics in downtown Toronto. I know a couple who paid $700.
And I didn't book an appointment - what you do is you call in Day 1 of your cycle for cycle monitoring. And once its time to inseminate - they just get you to do it. But yeah it's because I've already had my first official appointment & became their patient that I can call in any cycle for monitoring or IUI. Monitoring is covered under OHIP. As is most of their tests. We had to pay out of pocket some $200 for blood work but my Benefits covered it.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Pelvic ultrasound at 3pm today.... Should I be calling my doc later in the week to confirm its all OK? as well as the blood work?

Hey hun, good luck! It's a lot of FUN!!! Not. LOL
I followed up with my doctor over the phone for the results. Then went back to book an appointment for a fertility clinic. You did get a referral right? That way you dont have to pay.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Pelvic ultrasound at 3pm today.... Should I be calling my doc later in the week to confirm its all OK? as well as the blood work?
> 
> Hey hun, good luck! It's a lot of FUN!!! Not. LOL
> I followed up with my doctor over the phone for the results. Then went back to book an appointment for a fertility clinic. You did get a referral right? That way you dont have to pay.Click to expand...

Oh the best part was I had no idea they were doing BOTH a pelvic and a vaginal ultrasound haha... I was surprised when she told me to strip down LMAO. Ah well - its all for a good purpose right?

I will call the docs at the end of the week for results and make sure its all kosher. Then its back to regular TTC fun I guess. I am still trying not to go too nuts... not going to temp just yet or anything.

Thats interesting re cycle monitoring Barb - thanks for the info! I really hope it leads to a BFP for you and its cool that you dont have to time anything this month! :) Going to start my OPK on thursday... not much else going on really! And then the dreaded 2WW begins... I am expecting my pos OPK around Sunday or Monday


----------



## barbikins

LOL right - there is an internal exam too. I wasn't sure about that myself but I've been through it so many times. BTW Cycle Monitoring is an uncomfortable internal exam. 
But yes, it's a good thing :)

Good luck this cycle. Are you CD8 today? I'm CD7. We were almost on the same cycle days! My period was way too weird this cycle to be sure of anything.

I am glad that I don't have to time intercourse for once! But we're still to have intercourse to double our chances. That's fine.
I really do hope this does the trick. I'm really nervous about it.
I will go in Saturday for start of cycle monitoring again. And it's confirmed that I'll get an HCG shot to induce ovulation. So all my pregnancy tests will show positive. So I can't accurately POAS. How sad :(
I'm going to ask - based on the levels of HGC. Also I've heard you can watch your tests go faint back to strong positive again. But for sure this cycle I'll have to go in for a blood test to confirm pregnancy or not. AF always shows her ugly symptoms & spotting before AF is due however. So I"m more likely to know the answer before my blood test result.


----------



## Petzy

FX for you Barb - I know you know your body well so you can trust the signs but I will still have my fingers crossed until bloodwork comes back or AF shows! 

I am on CD9 today actually and tomorrow is the beginning of my fertile window.... I will start OPK tomorrow... I am NOT opimistic about this month - we have my brother and nephew staying over until next Thursday and there has been no alone time let alone time for BD! So depressing... I hope we can get in a few between now and O time.. maybe this weekend ugh!!!! 

Im trying really hard to get my mindset into "just take your time and wait a few more months before you do anyhing else"

I will call docs for results tomorrow....

XO


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg,

Thanks for the FX!!! And for you too!!!
I can't wait to get this show on the road. I hope to get triggered earlier than I normally Ovulate so I don't have to wait too damn long!
I got an email today saying I'll be inseminated two days in a row! WHOOO!
LOL - hope that ups my chances real nice like!

CD9?! Oh - I thought I was just 1 day behind. Boo Hiss!
Good luck :) You'll just have to make time. Even if that means first thing in the morning. This is important to you guys. Or get to bed at an early time ;) Just say you're SOOOO tired! LOL
I hope this is your month xo

You've got the right mid set - how many months have you been trying now?

XO


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg,
> 
> Thanks for the FX!!! And for you too!!!
> I can't wait to get this show on the road. I hope to get triggered earlier than I normally Ovulate so I don't have to wait too damn long!
> I got an email today saying I'll be inseminated two days in a row! WHOOO!
> LOL - hope that ups my chances real nice like!
> 
> CD9?! Oh - I thought I was just 1 day behind. Boo Hiss!
> Good luck :) You'll just have to make time. Even if that means first thing in the morning. This is important to you guys. Or get to bed at an early time ;) Just say you're SOOOO tired! LOL
> I hope this is your month xo
> 
> You've got the right mid set - how many months have you been trying now?
> 
> XO

Woo hoo two inseminations yay!! Weeeeeeee exciting haha!! I wonder when they will make you O! lol so cool that process haha.

We had a good night last night - a nice bath and then BD and then went to dinner (my brother who's staying with us was at my moms for dinner) so that was nice! It wasnt quite into my fertile window which starts today but doesnt matter... night time is no good beacuse DH stays up late with my brother but morning I will have to make it work! I am off tomorrow (snow storm too!) so maybe tomorrow am will work.... maybe sat am too... we will see. Gotta sneak it in!! lol

Starting OPK today - i expect them to be mightyyyy light. I have started interval running again and have lost 5 lbs so im wondering if that may affect my cycle at all.... we will see!

XO


----------



## Petzy

Oh Barb and to answer your question... we stopped the pull out method in May/June but we started actively trying in the fall. So Im going to say we are on cycle 6 instead of 9. Makes me feel better lmao. 

BTW I got a call from the fertility specialist already.... I havent called them back yet but I will today and I think I will set up the appt for April or May to give us a bit more time... do you think thats fair?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Meg,
> 
> Thanks for the FX!!! And for you too!!!
> I can't wait to get this show on the road. I hope to get triggered earlier than I normally Ovulate so I don't have to wait too damn long!
> I got an email today saying I'll be inseminated two days in a row! WHOOO!
> LOL - hope that ups my chances real nice like!
> 
> CD9?! Oh - I thought I was just 1 day behind. Boo Hiss!
> Good luck :) You'll just have to make time. Even if that means first thing in the morning. This is important to you guys. Or get to bed at an early time ;) Just say you're SOOOO tired! LOL
> I hope this is your month xo
> 
> You've got the right mid set - how many months have you been trying now?
> 
> XO
> 
> Woo hoo two inseminations yay!! Weeeeeeee exciting haha!! I wonder when they will make you O! lol so cool that process haha.
> 
> We had a good night last night - a nice bath and then BD and then went to dinner (my brother who's staying with us was at my moms for dinner) so that was nice! It wasnt quite into my fertile window which starts today but doesnt matter... night time is no good beacuse DH stays up late with my brother but morning I will have to make it work! I am off tomorrow (snow storm too!) so maybe tomorrow am will work.... maybe sat am too... we will see. Gotta sneak it in!! lol
> 
> Starting OPK today - i expect them to be mightyyyy light. I have started interval running again and have lost 5 lbs so im wondering if that may affect my cycle at all.... we will see!
> 
> XOClick to expand...

LOL!!! I wonder when I'll O too. I think they do it on a more normal 28 day cycle but I could be wrong. I think they monitor to see how ripe your egg is & they release it at the perfect time. I'll definitely let you know when! I hope its early next week.

I think you guys will make the time - no problem!
You'll just have to prioritize the time.
Your 5lb weight loss if you needed to loose it would only help your fertility! And good for you - how long have you been running? And yes - snow storm is a coming - I wish I could have the day off too :(


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Oh Barb and to answer your question... we stopped the pull out method in May/June but we started actively trying in the fall. So Im going to say we are on cycle 6 instead of 9. Makes me feel better lmao.
> 
> BTW I got a call from the fertility specialist already.... I havent called them back yet but I will today and I think I will set up the appt for April or May to give us a bit more time... do you think thats fair?

Cycle #6...OK. As for your question about how long to give it. I was told 1 year. But I wanted earlier so my doctor said give it to 8 months & that's what we did. It's really up to you. But it's Feb now...so in 3 months that's reasonable. And they will get you to do a bunch of tests & cycle monitoring in the first 6 weeks. It takes 6 weeks to get back all the test results. So you should factor this in as well. Do what ever feels right to you!
I'd say April would be a good time for the appointment - that'll lead you into May/early June for results. And then go from there. And hopefully you'll be pregnant by then!

Did you get results back from your doctor yet or have to wait still?


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg,

Hope you're having fun with your brother :)
I went in for my Day 10 today & the results are:

K so Day 10:

Estrogen is 271 (s/b 200-300)
LH: 10 (s/b 20 for surge)
Folicle 1.3cm (s/b 2cm)

Nurse told me I can skip tomorrow (yes! I get to sleep in!) & come in again on Monday morning.


----------



## Petzy

Hi Barb - how are you?

Sorry I have been MIA! Busy weekend with family stuff and not much privacy to play on BNB unfortunately!

I am on CD14 and hoping for my positive OPK today..... tomorrow latest. They were darkening two days ago but yesterday it was really light - it was quite diluted I think. I will post a pic if its dark today. 

We were able to BD Friday Saturday and Sunday thank goodness! But its very unlikely with schedules that we can do so today... hoping tomorrow though. I did have some cramping on the right side yesterday but too early for O I think and with the light OPK I doubt it... 

How are you doing? when is your injection for O? do tell!!! 

So I did get my ultrasound results on Friday morning - my doc office says there is a uterine fibroid which she wasnt concerned about. After much research I see that they are very common and rarely affect fertility unless for some reason they are HUGE and block the spermies or other important parts.... If mine was huge Im sure they would have told me. Doc wasnt concerned and I am hoping its not an issue for me so I will just keep on going for now. Most people never get symptoms of them and they are common in at least 25% of women in childbearing years...... So as of now I am going to consider it a non issue. If i end up seeing the specialist I can discuss it more then as they have the results too....

Hope you had a good snow day and weekend! Another long weekend this week thank goodness with family day :)


----------



## Petzy

phew much darker - should be positive by tomorrow - right on time yay
 



Attached Files:







0.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 5


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg!
Your test looks like it's getting there. Although I had a test like that on Friday & then went super light LOL
Some times - so confusing! You have a shorter cycle than me so it's likely you'll be getting a positive very soon.
I totally get you were busy & yes BNB is hard when family is around. When my SD is around, I have to be careful & have at times closed my laptop & said 'this isn't for your eyes'. LOL

I went for cycle monitoring this morning (They said I can go for a break on Sunday so I didn't have to go in) & I signed my IUI consent form. A doctor came in briefly to look at my ultrasound & she said looking good & in a few days, definitely this week we'll be doing IUI. They don't know when yet.
I met with the nurse after & she said my follicle is 1.7cm & it should be 1.8cm so I'm very close. Also my uterine lining she described as an 'over achiever' b/c it's thicker than the "average" which is good. 
I've been told years ago that my uterine lining is thick for someone who's on birth control pills. So I think this is just my body.
I've not gotten my phone call yet from my blood test results but once I get it - I'll update you :)
I also found out that I will be receiving the HCG shot the morning of my IUI. So, not the day before as I've read most woman get. But I think that's because I have two IUI appointments back to back. So in a sense, it works out the same.

I CANT WAIT! I'm getting excited. I must admit. It's the only time I've been excited about TTC since I first started trying. EEEP!!!

Good luck this week - I hope you get your timing right this week :) You know - you're very thorough so I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## barbikins

My phone just rang. LOL

So I got slightly different results from the nurse who just phoned me than when I saw her this morning so I am going to write up an email after this.
She made it seem that I'm almost there so go in tmr & who knows - maybe I'll be ready Wednesday? But I think either Wed or Thurs for sure. 
Thursday's going to suck. We have my SD to take to school for 7.30am the earliest so I'm at the clinic for 8am & the wait time is horrendous at that house. When I go in for like 7am, I am in & out in less than 1/2 hour. Today? I was there for 8am & out by 9.30am. FAK!!!! Anyway...

My Estrogen is 579, steady & rising
LH is 9 & stable
I have an egg in my right Ovary. Folicle is 1.6cm ( I swear the nurse said 1.7cm this am)
Endo lining is 1.0 (I swear I was told 2.0 by the nurse this AM. Maybe I'm crazy)

Off to send my email!


----------



## SashaJoy13

yay a poas addicts club!!! I am 12 dpo today have a very high triphasic chart (gone up 1.3 degrees from pre o over the last 12 days). believe I had implantation dip at 6 dpo... I feel no symptoms accept I was a little constipated yesterday (sorry it had to be said)... I normally only have a 5 day lp so I am stoked!!!!

Any how I poas at 10 dpo bfn, 11 dpo bfn, and today 12 dpo bfn... still holdin on... it aint over till the witch sings!!!


----------



## barbikins

Hi Sasha! Welcome! I am the POAS addict! 
And This cycle we're doing IUI so I'm not even sure if I"ll get a chance to poas b/c of the HCG shot I'm going to get :( I hope it leaves my system eventually & I can go pack to peeing on that damn stick! :)

Your chart sounds great! I am wishing you the best! You should have your answer very soon!


----------



## SashaJoy13

I hope everything works out for you... I am excited keep testing... it stinks you wont be able to poas for a bit... no one likes to be forcibly removed from their addiction!!!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks! I wish the same for you!
How many months have you been trying?
It's a year this month for us. Cycle #13....booo.


----------



## SashaJoy13

We have been ttc for 12 and a half months... I have between a 35-42 day cycle and a 5 day lp so right now I am at cd 44 and 12 dpo after taking b6 for 1 cycle!!! huge improvement and I am thrilled!


----------



## barbikins

So we've been trying for the same length of time. We started Feb of 2012. I never imagined a year later I wouldn't be pregnant. :(
My cycle is usually on average 32/33 days. So, long. 
Your LP is very short & I'm glad you were able to fix it. That would certainly cause you some fertility issues.
I hope this cycle is yours!!!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Thank you much... I started losing hope and had asked my dr to introduce me to a fertility specialist just a few weeks ago. I sincerly hope that you get your bfp soon... I understand the stress and frustration. There were months that I felt inadequate and I feel much more empowered after talking to the dr and taking any steps I found that could help.

If you ever need someone to talk to I am willing to lend an ear... well an eye... and a internet shoulder


----------



## Petzy

Hi Barb - exciting cant wait to hear how it all goes ahhhhh - I dont understand all the lingo yet but I do get some of it!

You didnt comment on my fibroid situation - any thoughts???

Looking forward to going home tonight and relaxing... may do some yoga for some quietness and exercise!


----------



## Petzy

Sasha - welcome to our thread - you are more than welcome to join us! It is mostly me and Barb on here and few others who read a lot and post when they can..... you are in good TTC company. I am on cycle 6 or 8 depending when you start counting lol... TTC#1 and hoping for a BFP ASAP! :)

Meg


----------



## SashaJoy13

thank you so much for the warm welcome. I am so glad that I am finally posting on here... I kept dropping in whenever I had questions but I am glad I get to ask my own now! I am unbelievably excited to be able to confide in you ladies. It is much easier emotionally than going solo!


----------



## Petzy

SashaJoy13 said:


> thank you so much for the warm welcome. I am so glad that I am finally posting on here... I kept dropping in whenever I had questions but I am glad I get to ask my own now! I am unbelievably excited to be able to confide in you ladies. It is much easier emotionally than going solo!

You are very right about that......Its nice to have a consistent thread to chat in where people get to know you and truly understand your situation. You can vent here anytime or just chat about the day to day TTC stuff....

If I hadnt found Barbikins I would have gone nuts!!!

I find I dont really even post questions anymore other than in this thread although I do read them from time to time.


----------



## nimbec

Hi sasha welcome!!! I still stalk this tread ;) my ttc journey was a 4yr process so I just wanted to give you some hope :) the girls are all lovely - I'm still hoping you all join me very soon!!!! 

Hi barbs & petzy I'm stalking waiting for o and then 2ww 

As for me I'm on bed rest :( but all ok!


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hi sasha welcome!!! I still stalk this tread ;) my ttc journey was a 4yr process so I just wanted to give you some hope :) the girls are all lovely - I'm still hoping you all join me very soon!!!!
> 
> Hi barbs & petzy I'm stalking waiting for o and then 2ww
> 
> As for me I'm on bed rest :( but all ok!

Nimbec I was just thinking about you haha! How is the bed rest going? You must be going nuts!! How many weeks are you now?

I always forget how long you were TTC for... you are a pro! So glad to see you drop in... let us know whats going on with you when you have the chance

XO Megs


----------



## barbikins

Sasha - thank you - you're so very sweet. And the offer goes back to you too!
We started seeing a Fertility Doctor back in November & yes the point is most likely some way, some how - I'll be pregnant again. But it's no fun waiting a year or more.
How many more days until the end of your cycle?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Hi sasha welcome!!! I still stalk this tread ;) my ttc journey was a 4yr process so I just wanted to give you some hope :) the girls are all lovely - I'm still hoping you all join me very soon!!!!
> 
> Hi barbs & petzy I'm stalking waiting for o and then 2ww
> 
> As for me I'm on bed rest :( but all ok!
> 
> Nimbec I was just thinking about you haha! How is the bed rest going? You must be going nuts!! How many weeks are you now?
> 
> I always forget how long you were TTC for... you are a pro! So glad to see you drop in... let us know whats going on with you when you have the chance
> 
> XO MegsClick to expand...


Nimbec, so nice to hear from you! How many weeks are you now?
Glad to hear things are OK even on bed rest. What's your condition?
xo


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hi Barb - exciting cant wait to hear how it all goes ahhhhh - I dont understand all the lingo yet but I do get some of it!
> 
> You didnt comment on my fibroid situation - any thoughts???
> 
> Looking forward to going home tonight and relaxing... may do some yoga for some quietness and exercise!

Hey Hun, 
I'm sorry - I didn't comment.
Oh & if you have questions about the "lingo" or w/e just ask :)

As for your fibroid. I've also heard of this but I am not sure what to think of it?
I had a test done back in November...it was an ultrasound where they filled my uterus up with saline solution to see if I had any cysts (which are easily removed) & to see if my tubes were clear. This didn't cost me anything. It is some thing your fertility doctor will probably recommend & you may end up doing it if you aren't pregnant by then. I would say do it. Peace of mind. And it's so quick! Also it increases the chances for some woman to get pregnant. They call it 'cleaning up the cobwebs'.
Have you done some online research about fibroids? It's worth a shot for you to be informed. Once you see the fertility specialist, they'll be more informed. It is their specialty after all.
I think in your case, I'd be sure to have an appointment lined up with the fertility clinic for next month & not delay!

I should take a page from yoru book re: yoga but I"m too out of it.
I'm having a beer right now LOL.
I decided to get back to yoga next week. I've got so many appointments this week. It ain't funny. I've also talked to my natropath & we'll do acupuncture the day before & after my IUI for extra measure!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> SashaJoy13 said:
> 
> 
> thank you so much for the warm welcome. I am so glad that I am finally posting on here... I kept dropping in whenever I had questions but I am glad I get to ask my own now! I am unbelievably excited to be able to confide in you ladies. It is much easier emotionally than going solo!
> 
> You are very right about that......Its nice to have a consistent thread to chat in where people get to know you and truly understand your situation. You can vent here anytime or just chat about the day to day TTC stuff....
> 
> If I hadnt found Barbikins I would have gone nuts!!!
> 
> I find I dont really even post questions anymore other than in this thread although I do read them from time to time.Click to expand...

Yes! Welcome! I'm here near every day & several times that is. So we're great support in my opinion. Awe shucks Meg - thanks :) I'd go nuts too w/o you.

I agree - I am on here all the time & rarely venture. I've joined two IUI groups recently & that's about it. It's hard for me to keep track of all the threads LOL.

Anyway I hope we find comfort for you & support. 
Tell us a bit about you?


----------



## SashaJoy13

Well I normally have a 35-42 day cycle so it was technically over at the latest of 2 days ago... I still dont have my bfp but I hopefully will soon and all the signs are good.

Hubby was just telling me that I am different somehow, he says that I am never not thinking and for a few days already I have just been blank. It is really funny because I didnt even know that it was happening


----------



## barbikins

Haha! Gotta love symptom spotting ;)
Well I hope hubby is right!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Me too... I am excited...

oh I should explain the 35-42 day cycles and stuff... I am fairly irregular but I have always had a 3 day lp so I am just excited to have had a 12 day lp already!!


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Barb - Yeah I have done a lot of research on fibroids and so far nothing is really freaking me out since it is low chances of affecting fertility. She would have told me if it was enormous or something but she said she wasnt worried abou it. Appt with fertility doctor is pushed back to April... I would like a couple more months to see how it goes. Then I will attack it lol. 

Thats good about the acupuncture - I read on a fertility specialists website that he recommends accupuncture to his patients when they are getting treatments and that statistics show it can increase the odds of success - so good idea!

Looking forward to hear about your insemination this week haha - now thats a sentence I never thought id say LMAO


----------



## Petzy

SashaJoy13 said:


> Me too... I am excited...
> 
> oh I should explain the 35-42 day cycles and stuff... I am fairly irregular but I have always had a 3 day lp so I am just excited to have had a 12 day lp already!!

Sasha - How did you manage to increase your 3day LP to 12? I am interested to hear about that! From what I understand, and I may be wrong, you need at least a 9-10 day LP to successfully get pregnant?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> SashaJoy13 said:
> 
> 
> Me too... I am excited...
> 
> oh I should explain the 35-42 day cycles and stuff... I am fairly irregular but I have always had a 3 day lp so I am just excited to have had a 12 day lp already!!
> 
> Sasha - How did you manage to increase your 3day LP to 12? I am interested to hear about that! From what I understand, and I may be wrong, you need at least a 9-10 day LP to successfully get pregnant?Click to expand...

I believe she mentioned going on BCP & that's how she got a longer LP. Right Sasha?
Yep you need at least 9-10 days to have a viable pregnancy. There needs to be 6-9 days for implantation.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Thanks Barb - Yeah I have done a lot of research on fibroids and so far nothing is really freaking me out since it is low chances of affecting fertility. She would have told me if it was enormous or something but she said she wasnt worried abou it. Appt with fertility doctor is pushed back to April... I would like a couple more months to see how it goes. Then I will attack it lol.
> 
> Thats good about the acupuncture - I read on a fertility specialists website that he recommends accupuncture to his patients when they are getting treatments and that statistics show it can increase the odds of success - so good idea!
> 
> Looking forward to hear about your insemination this week haha - now thats a sentence I never thought id say LMAO

Hey Hun,

That's good you've done your own research. I am sure you're perfectly fine too. And it's nice to hear that you're not too concerned & are willing to take your time to making it happen. That's a good attitude to have. I may have had more of a relaxed attitude as well if we hadn't had our loss. But since we've been waiting for now what is about 2 years, I didn't want to waste any time.

My Natropath says it can increase IUI (or IVF) from 40% to 60% so it's a no-brainer. It's not crazy expensive ($75 per session, once a week) & I have it covered under benefits. So it's essentially FREE! 
I am seeing her tomorrow so that may already be one of my "day before insemination". 

LOL I never imagined I'd be getting inseminated. How about that?
I was talking to my husband about this all last night & he too just never thought we'd be where we're at. And the whole clinical thing is cold & so clinical. Well, what we do eh? It is what it is!

I will update you later once I get the call from the clinic about my blood/ultrasound results. I am anxious. I hope it's tomorrow! But I am sure it'll be some time between tomorrow & Friday that it will begin.

Have you gotten your surge yet?! How are your tests going today? I'm going to test later today. I'm planning to still use OPK's to see if things line up according to what the doctor says. So I've tested every day. So far, not close. But I'm only CD13 & I usually get my surge around CD15/16/17.

ON other news, I smashed my iphone. The screen is totally smashed. I never thought I'd see those lovely spider web like marks on MY iPhone. Pft! LOL
So I have to go & fix this later today. Balls!


----------



## barbikins

SashaJoy13 said:


> Me too... I am excited...
> 
> oh I should explain the 35-42 day cycles and stuff... I am fairly irregular but I have always had a 3 day lp so I am just excited to have had a 12 day lp already!!

That's great - I'm glad for you. That will make things easier now!
Was it the BCP that got you on track? All you had to do was take it for a cycle?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Barb - Yeah I have done a lot of research on fibroids and so far nothing is really freaking me out since it is low chances of affecting fertility. She would have told me if it was enormous or something but she said she wasnt worried abou it. Appt with fertility doctor is pushed back to April... I would like a couple more months to see how it goes. Then I will attack it lol.
> 
> Thats good about the acupuncture - I read on a fertility specialists website that he recommends accupuncture to his patients when they are getting treatments and that statistics show it can increase the odds of success - so good idea!
> 
> Looking forward to hear about your insemination this week haha - now thats a sentence I never thought id say LMAO
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> That's good you've done your own research. I am sure you're perfectly fine too. And it's nice to hear that you're not too concerned & are willing to take your time to making it happen. That's a good attitude to have. I may have had more of a relaxed attitude as well if we hadn't had our loss. But since we've been waiting for now what is about 2 years, I didn't want to waste any time.
> 
> My Natropath says it can increase IUI (or IVF) from 40% to 60% so it's a no-brainer. It's not crazy expensive ($75 per session, once a week) & I have it covered under benefits. So it's essentially FREE!
> I am seeing her tomorrow so that may already be one of my "day before insemination".
> 
> LOL I never imagined I'd be getting inseminated. How about that?
> I was talking to my husband about this all last night & he too just never thought we'd be where we're at. And the whole clinical thing is cold & so clinical. Well, what we do eh? It is what it is!
> 
> I will update you later once I get the call from the clinic about my blood/ultrasound results. I am anxious. I hope it's tomorrow! But I am sure it'll be some time between tomorrow & Friday that it will begin.
> 
> Have you gotten your surge yet?! How are your tests going today? I'm going to test later today. I'm planning to still use OPK's to see if things line up according to what the doctor says. So I've tested every day. So far, not close. But I'm only CD13 & I usually get my surge around CD15/16/17.
> 
> ON other news, I smashed my iphone. The screen is totally smashed. I never thought I'd see those lovely spider web like marks on MY iPhone. Pft! LOL
> So I have to go & fix this later today. Balls!Click to expand...

Hey barb - I totally hear you! I had hoped I would simply stop avoiding pregnancy and BAM i would be knocked up! That seems rather laughable righ now unfortunately LOL! At least I still have my sense of humor

You smashed your phone that sucks! I know you can often get the screens replaces for $50-60 dollars at those mall kiosks.... worth looking into I guess. I know I couldnt stand it for more than a day!

I figure my positive will come today but maybe tomorrow. I will update you when i test in a couple of hours. I am avoiding ANY water or tea or anything until I test to avoid dilution! Last night it was really faded and I had only had a diet 7 up grrr~!!!

Maybe I will try acupunture down the road myself if I dont have any luck!


----------



## Petzy

Oh Barb I will add I checked my cervix this am and it was high (I think) and very soft - like more soft than I remember when checking last month - but I dont check often. It did feel wet too but I have a hard time finding or determining EWCM.... I did have white creamy CM after (TMI) bm this am....


----------



## SashaJoy13

hello again ladies... I took a test this morning and confused myself. I threw it away after 2 minutes then I forgot my toothbrush so I went back to grab it not even 30 seconds later and there was a faint but there line. I took a picture of it then went to put on clothes ans study the stick further (took about 6 minutes) and the line had disappeared!!!!

Anyhow tnp is still up and excited to poas tomorrow


----------



## Petzy

SashaJoy13 said:


> hello again ladies... I took a test this morning and confused myself. I threw it away after 2 minutes then I forgot my toothbrush so I went back to grab it not even 30 seconds later and there was a faint but there line. I took a picture of it then went to put on clothes ans study the stick further (took about 6 minutes) and the line had disappeared!!!!
> 
> Anyhow tnp is still up and excited to poas tomorrow

Hmmm do you think it was an evap? How many DPO are you and when is AF expected?


----------



## Petzy

Almost but not quite... I will test again when I get home - maybe my positive will be tomorow after all - which is good in a way because we couldnt BD yesterday and we should be able to today...
 



Attached Files:







0.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SashaJoy13

Petzy im 13 dpo and I normally have a 5 day lp... so by that token I am already a week late...


----------



## Petzy

SashaJoy13 said:


> Petzy im 13 dpo and I normally have a 5 day lp... so by that token I am already a week late...

Oh ok I see. But now your LP is longer?


----------



## SashaJoy13

I guess. it has never been this long before... I started prenatals and now my lp is at 13... I really hav no clue what to do.


----------



## SashaJoy13

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/SashaJoy13/Snapbucket/5C3B7120-orig_zpsb2486c2b.png

just figured out how to post pics... thoughts???


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies!!!!

Petzy, nice test! You're almost there!! Either tomorrow or Thursday for sure!

Sasha - Your test doesn't look conclusive to me. The pink where the test should be is quite blurry & not quiet a clear line. I would take another test & definitely test tomorrow!
I'm crossing my fingers for you!!!! LP is usually between 13 & 15 days long. So you'll probably get AF in the next day or two if you aren't pregnant.

I got my results from this morning tests & I'm going in for my first IUI tomorrow! YAH!!!!!! I'm actually excited. Not gunna lie.

So my Estrogen is a 'soaring' 816
LH went up to 19!
And my Follicle is 1.8cm so it's perfect for trigger tomorrow morning.

So I'm told I'll go in for semen extraction (well my husband LOL) & then I'll do my blood & ultrasound test as per usual. Then I'll get the HCG shot & then go back later on with a full bladder for my insemination! YEAH!!! And of course I'll have to do this Thursday. And based on the timing of things b/c I need to be in later we decided it's best I call in sick rather than have to explain why I'm coming in the afternoon. If we have to go more than 1 month of this then I'll have to fess up to my boss about these appointments.

WISH ME LUCK!!! BTW, my OPK's aren't even close to being positive yet. But I'm only CD13 & I probably wouldn't get a positive until CD15/16. I plan to keep testing & seeing if I'll get that surge at any point. But given I"m getting a shot to ovulate I don't think so.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Barb - Yeah I have done a lot of research on fibroids and so far nothing is really freaking me out since it is low chances of affecting fertility. She would have told me if it was enormous or something but she said she wasnt worried abou it. Appt with fertility doctor is pushed back to April... I would like a couple more months to see how it goes. Then I will attack it lol.
> 
> Thats good about the acupuncture - I read on a fertility specialists website that he recommends accupuncture to his patients when they are getting treatments and that statistics show it can increase the odds of success - so good idea!
> 
> Looking forward to hear about your insemination this week haha - now thats a sentence I never thought id say LMAO
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> That's good you've done your own research. I am sure you're perfectly fine too. And it's nice to hear that you're not too concerned & are willing to take your time to making it happen. That's a good attitude to have. I may have had more of a relaxed attitude as well if we hadn't had our loss. But since we've been waiting for now what is about 2 years, I didn't want to waste any time.
> 
> My Natropath says it can increase IUI (or IVF) from 40% to 60% so it's a no-brainer. It's not crazy expensive ($75 per session, once a week) & I have it covered under benefits. So it's essentially FREE!
> I am seeing her tomorrow so that may already be one of my "day before insemination".
> 
> LOL I never imagined I'd be getting inseminated. How about that?
> I was talking to my husband about this all last night & he too just never thought we'd be where we're at. And the whole clinical thing is cold & so clinical. Well, what we do eh? It is what it is!
> 
> I will update you later once I get the call from the clinic about my blood/ultrasound results. I am anxious. I hope it's tomorrow! But I am sure it'll be some time between tomorrow & Friday that it will begin.
> 
> Have you gotten your surge yet?! How are your tests going today? I'm going to test later today. I'm planning to still use OPK's to see if things line up according to what the doctor says. So I've tested every day. So far, not close. But I'm only CD13 & I usually get my surge around CD15/16/17.
> 
> ON other news, I smashed my iphone. The screen is totally smashed. I never thought I'd see those lovely spider web like marks on MY iPhone. Pft! LOL
> So I have to go & fix this later today. Balls!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey barb - I totally hear you! I had hoped I would simply stop avoiding pregnancy and BAM i would be knocked up! That seems rather laughable righ now unfortunately LOL! At least I still have my sense of humor
> 
> You smashed your phone that sucks! I know you can often get the screens replaces for $50-60 dollars at those mall kiosks.... worth looking into I guess. I know I couldnt stand it for more than a day!
> 
> I figure my positive will come today but maybe tomorrow. I will update you when i test in a couple of hours. I am avoiding ANY water or tea or anything until I test to avoid dilution! Last night it was really faded and I had only had a diet 7 up grrr~!!!
> 
> Maybe I will try acupunture down the road myself if I dont have any luck!Click to expand...

I got my phone fixed today! YAY! Back to normal :)
I paid $110 at some apple repair shop & it gives me 6 months warrantee. So worth the extra money.

I think you'll get a positive around Thursday. That's my prediction. I'm a psychic today ;)


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Oh Barb I will add I checked my cervix this am and it was high (I think) and very soft - like more soft than I remember when checking last month - but I dont check often. It did feel wet too but I have a hard time finding or determining EWCM.... I did have white creamy CM after (TMI) bm this am....

It should be so high you can almost not touch it. And soft like your lips. It gets SUPER soft. 

Stick two fingers @ same time. swipe on your cervix. Pull out.
Then try to pull the two fingers apart. Thats the best way I can tell if its EWCM. It's like super streatchy! & clear.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!
> 
> Petzy, nice test! You're almost there!! Either tomorrow or Thursday for sure!
> 
> Sasha - Your test doesn't look conclusive to me. The pink where the test should be is quite blurry & not quiet a clear line. I would take another test & definitely test tomorrow!
> I'm crossing my fingers for you!!!! LP is usually between 13 & 15 days long. So you'll probably get AF in the next day or two if you aren't pregnant.
> 
> I got my results from this morning tests & I'm going in for my first IUI tomorrow! YAH!!!!!! I'm actually excited. Not gunna lie.
> 
> So my Estrogen is a 'soaring' 816
> LH went up to 19!
> And my Follicle is 1.8cm so it's perfect for trigger tomorrow morning.
> 
> So I'm told I'll go in for semen extraction (well my husband LOL) & then I'll do my blood & ultrasound test as per usual. Then I'll get the HCG shot & then go back later on with a full bladder for my insemination! YEAH!!! And of course I'll have to do this Thursday. And based on the timing of things b/c I need to be in later we decided it's best I call in sick rather than have to explain why I'm coming in the afternoon. If we have to go more than 1 month of this then I'll have to fess up to my boss about these appointments.
> 
> WISH ME LUCK!!! BTW, my OPK's aren't even close to being positive yet. But I'm only CD13 & I probably wouldn't get a positive until CD15/16. I plan to keep testing & seeing if I'll get that surge at any point. But given I"m getting a shot to ovulate I don't think so.

YAY! Very exciting! Its great you are going in tomorrow - thats awesome! looks like we will be in the 2WW together again!

Do they test you for pregnancy or do you just wait for AF??

Sasha: I agree with Barb - test again tomorrow


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Oh Barb I will add I checked my cervix this am and it was high (I think) and very soft - like more soft than I remember when checking last month - but I dont check often. It did feel wet too but I have a hard time finding or determining EWCM.... I did have white creamy CM after (TMI) bm this am....
> 
> It should be so high you can almost not touch it. And soft like your lips. It gets SUPER soft.
> 
> Stick two fingers @ same time. swipe on your cervix. Pull out.
> Then try to pull the two fingers apart. Thats the best way I can tell if its EWCM. It's like super streatchy! & clear.Click to expand...

I think my OPK will for sure be positive tomorrow based on the majority of cycles but you never know I guess! It was later last month!

My cervix was definitely super soft..... it wasnt terribly hard to reach but it wasnt super low

I read that if you check it when you are in a squat position it is easier to reach and i find that helps a lot. 

I will try and do the swipe as you mentioned... i dont know why touching it is so freaky to me and i get scared! hahaha........


----------



## Petzy

Ok here we are...CD16 I better get my positive OPK today! lol

If I do then I will likely have a 29 day cycle - same as last month. Which is weird because until last month I had 27/28 day cycles for 6+ months. Ah well.

Barb - big day for you! XOXO thinking of you!

Sasha hows it going today? are you going to test this am?


----------



## barbikins

Awww Meg, don't think it's freaky. It's your body! What's funny is I've noticed lots of things internally since TTC. I never ventured up there like this before. Definitely not to "check things out". Which leaves me very curious to feel my cervix when I'm pregnant!

Post your test today!!!

I went in for my usual Blood & Ultrasound. Got the Ovidrel shot right after. Husband dropped off his "boys" lol. I will be going back at 12pm for my IUI. I am 1 of two patience so I'm told I'll be in/out pretty quick. YEAHOO!

I told hubby that if this cycle works out, we'll have conceived on Valentines day (tmr) hehehehe. He says that's cheesy. LOL


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!!!
> 
> Petzy, nice test! You're almost there!! Either tomorrow or Thursday for sure!
> 
> Sasha - Your test doesn't look conclusive to me. The pink where the test should be is quite blurry & not quiet a clear line. I would take another test & definitely test tomorrow!
> I'm crossing my fingers for you!!!! LP is usually between 13 & 15 days long. So you'll probably get AF in the next day or two if you aren't pregnant.
> 
> I got my results from this morning tests & I'm going in for my first IUI tomorrow! YAH!!!!!! I'm actually excited. Not gunna lie.
> 
> So my Estrogen is a 'soaring' 816
> LH went up to 19!
> And my Follicle is 1.8cm so it's perfect for trigger tomorrow morning.
> 
> So I'm told I'll go in for semen extraction (well my husband LOL) & then I'll do my blood & ultrasound test as per usual. Then I'll get the HCG shot & then go back later on with a full bladder for my insemination! YEAH!!! And of course I'll have to do this Thursday. And based on the timing of things b/c I need to be in later we decided it's best I call in sick rather than have to explain why I'm coming in the afternoon. If we have to go more than 1 month of this then I'll have to fess up to my boss about these appointments.
> 
> WISH ME LUCK!!! BTW, my OPK's aren't even close to being positive yet. But I'm only CD13 & I probably wouldn't get a positive until CD15/16. I plan to keep testing & seeing if I'll get that surge at any point. But given I"m getting a shot to ovulate I don't think so.
> 
> YAY! Very exciting! Its great you are going in tomorrow - thats awesome! looks like we will be in the 2WW together again!
> 
> Do they test you for pregnancy or do you just wait for AF??
> 
> Sasha: I agree with Barb - test again tomorrowClick to expand...

If you test positive today then yep! We'll both be 1dpo on Friday!

They will schedule a pregnancy test date. When I did my round of cycle monitoring they told me what date to come back for a pregnancy test. And told me at any point after that cycle I could come in for a blood test if I had a pos. home pregnancy test.
The nurse told me today that after about 1 week or more the HCG will have left my system but she said the home pregnancy tests are not reliable enough so come in for blood work.
You know I'm going to make a science project out of this, right? :)
I plan to start testing around 6dpo...& I am sure I'll see a positive test but I want to see it fade & then see what happens :D hehe. I'll be bored.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Awww Meg, don't think it's freaky. It's your body! What's funny is I've noticed lots of things internally since TTC. I never ventured up there like this before. Definitely not to "check things out". Which leaves me very curious to feel my cervix when I'm pregnant!
> 
> Post your test today!!!
> 
> I went in for my usual Blood & Ultrasound. Got the Ovidrel shot right after. Husband dropped off his "boys" lol. I will be going back at 12pm for my IUI. I am 1 of two patience so I'm told I'll be in/out pretty quick. YEAHOO!
> 
> I told hubby that if this cycle works out, we'll have conceived on Valentines day (tmr) hehehehe. He says that's cheesy. LOL

I will post it around lunch time :) You will see when you get back from the clinic most likely! Wahoo! 

Haha I think a valentines baby is cute LOL!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!!!
> 
> Petzy, nice test! You're almost there!! Either tomorrow or Thursday for sure!
> 
> Sasha - Your test doesn't look conclusive to me. The pink where the test should be is quite blurry & not quiet a clear line. I would take another test & definitely test tomorrow!
> I'm crossing my fingers for you!!!! LP is usually between 13 & 15 days long. So you'll probably get AF in the next day or two if you aren't pregnant.
> 
> I got my results from this morning tests & I'm going in for my first IUI tomorrow! YAH!!!!!! I'm actually excited. Not gunna lie.
> 
> So my Estrogen is a 'soaring' 816
> LH went up to 19!
> And my Follicle is 1.8cm so it's perfect for trigger tomorrow morning.
> 
> So I'm told I'll go in for semen extraction (well my husband LOL) & then I'll do my blood & ultrasound test as per usual. Then I'll get the HCG shot & then go back later on with a full bladder for my insemination! YEAH!!! And of course I'll have to do this Thursday. And based on the timing of things b/c I need to be in later we decided it's best I call in sick rather than have to explain why I'm coming in the afternoon. If we have to go more than 1 month of this then I'll have to fess up to my boss about these appointments.
> 
> WISH ME LUCK!!! BTW, my OPK's aren't even close to being positive yet. But I'm only CD13 & I probably wouldn't get a positive until CD15/16. I plan to keep testing & seeing if I'll get that surge at any point. But given I"m getting a shot to ovulate I don't think so.
> 
> YAY! Very exciting! Its great you are going in tomorrow - thats awesome! looks like we will be in the 2WW together again!
> 
> Do they test you for pregnancy or do you just wait for AF??
> 
> Sasha: I agree with Barb - test again tomorrowClick to expand...
> 
> If you test positive today then yep! We'll both be 1dpo on Friday!
> 
> They will schedule a pregnancy test date. When I did my round of cycle monitoring they told me what date to come back for a pregnancy test. And told me at any point after that cycle I could come in for a blood test if I had a pos. home pregnancy test.
> The nurse told me today that after about 1 week or more the HCG will have left my system but she said the home pregnancy tests are not reliable enough so come in for blood work.
> You know I'm going to make a science project out of this, right? :)
> I plan to start testing around 6dpo...& I am sure I'll see a positive test but I want to see it fade & then see what happens :D hehe. I'll be bored.Click to expand...

Woohoo cycle buddies!

And yes of course I know your plans to become Bill Nye for two weeks LMAO - I wouldnt have expected anything less! :D Thats cool though I would do the same Im sure lol

We were able to BD last night which is good because we didnt on Monday...

So thats Wed, Fri, Sat, Sun, Tuesday so far...


----------



## Petzy

blaring positive OPK - woohoo! cant post right now because i am running into a meeting blahhhhh maybe tonight

XO


----------



## SashaJoy13

Morning Petzy and Barb... didnt test this am... too tired after work to go to the store but I talked to hubby and we are getting my frer today sometime so I will post tomorrow with it...

Petzy so excited for your OPK!!!! and its so cute that you and barb are cycle buddies!

Barb gl with your IUI!!!


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies!

I got back not long ago from my IUI. Btw, pap smears are more uncomfortable than an IUI procedure! HAH! And it took all of about 3 minutes. I got to watch through the ultrasound the tube going in & all the boys being let in! It was pretty darn cool!
I am feeling some cramping now from the Ovridel shot. Which is exactly what I was told would happen. It's sort of like AF cramps.

While I was in the office, they left the sheet that had the sperm results & also my blood & ultrasound results for the past week. So I took photos of it. HAH!
My doctor said we had perfect results. My hormone levels are amazing & his sperm count & motility is amazing. So we should have amazing results....right? :) Makes me go 'wtf is wrong with us then?!'.

Anyway. He has 276 Million viable sperm. Out of this, 98% motility. Very high. So high, doctor says we only have to have sex for fun. Nothing more. They usually wanna see at least 4 million! Total motility of the initial sample was 53%. Once they did the wash & separated the little guys, it was 98%.

Estrogen: 1255
LH: 33
Right Ovary: 2.0cm

I didn't take a shot of the side that had my lining but she said it was perfect.

Back tomorrow for blood test & ultrasound. Hubby will have to produce sample at the clinic tomorrow & I know he's just so "excited" to have to do this :) LOL
And I'll be back tomorrow at 12pm for the second IUI! YAY!
VALENTINES BABY HERE WE COME!

Petzy - so exciting! This means our cycle's are right on par! We will both ovulate tomorrow & be on 1DPO on Friday :) yayyyyy!!!!!

Sasha, good luck! How are you feeling? Any symptoms? Any signs of that nasty AF?

Out of curiosity I'm going to go pee on an OPK & see with this hormones in my system what happens ;)


----------



## barbikins

Laydays! Here is my OPK today:

Wish I took one before the shot to see the difference. Oh well :)
 



Attached Files:







CD14.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SashaJoy13

barb so exciting!!! we may all have october- November babies... I am feeling great today anothe .2 rise on bbt.. hubby and co workers complaining about me being quiet and spacy and one of them said "pregnant mood swingy" my bbs hurt a bit but cervix is tightly closef... no af symptoms


----------



## barbikins

Ooohh no AF signs are great! I wish you so much luck! Let us know later what the results are :) :) :) 

My potential Due Date would be: Friday, November 8th!


----------



## SashaJoy13

thats 2 weeks after ne... I am October 24 th


----------



## barbikins

Cool!!! 
I took a pregnancy test. Yup! Positive. What I've been looking for for over a year lol
It's not super dark so I hope it will exit my system in a few days. Posting test soon!


----------



## barbikins

barbikins said:


> Cool!!!
> I took a pregnancy test. Yup! Positive. What I've been looking for for over a year lol
> It's not super dark so I hope it will exit my system in a few days. Posting test soon!

Here is the positive hpt test. 
I will keep testing until its negative & that way I can test for a real positive result.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SashaJoy13

yay!!! thats so exciting


----------



## SashaJoy13

Hello ladies... I have no self control and I tested last night with frer... A second line showed up within 2 minutes but I cant tell the color (partially color blind) I thought I knew enough about evaps (they show up after the 10 minute mark mostly) but I feel like this line should have been darker so I thought I might see what you think...

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/SashaJoy13/Snapbucket/98324431-orig_zps17a7b447.png


----------



## SashaJoy13

so here is a pic with the stick out... and there is pink on the sides!!!!

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/SashaJoy13/Snapbucket/26206E78-orig_zps3106bd27.jpg


----------



## Petzy

SashaJoy13 said:


> so here is a pic with the stick out... and there is pink on the sides!!!!
> 
> https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/SashaJoy13/Snapbucket/26206E78-orig_zps3106bd27.jpg

Sasha - i do see the pink on this one..... I really hope this is the start of a BFP for you and not a nasty evap!

Do you have any more tests on hand? I am very excited for you - I will admit at first it looked like a evap but when you open it up it looks more pink than it did

barb what do you think??

Fingers crossed Sasha!!! XO


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Cool!!!
> I took a pregnancy test. Yup! Positive. What I've been looking for for over a year lol
> It's not super dark so I hope it will exit my system in a few days. Posting test soon!
> 
> Here is the positive hpt test.
> I will keep testing until its negative & that way I can test for a real positive result.Click to expand...

Hi Barb!

I wish I could have replied yesterday - things were nuts at work then I had a farewell dinner for my brother and nephew who are now gone - sniff sniff!

Thats very exciting - it sounds like it was a neat experience to watch ! And who knew it was so easy time wise??

I bet it was cool to get a BFP despite that you knew you would due to the shot... that is cool though haha! Fingers crossed!!!

So I had my positive OPK yesterday morning and we were able to BD late last night so I am feeling relief about that for sure! Be honest about if you think I am covered or not: BD last wednesday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Tuesday and Wednesday (pos OPK am). Theres a chance we can BD tonight too but we will see. We are going out for dinner in Burlington at 730 so that will be nice. Am I ok???

I am going to use my last OPK this morning and see if its still positive just for shits and giggles as I only have one left anyways.

1DPO for us tomorrow Barb - I like to think I am 1DPO today - you know my style.... 

XO


----------



## SashaJoy13

Petzy I think you have your bases covered! lol


----------



## SashaJoy13

thank you for the warm wishes... I thought evap too since its so light its e timing at didnt fit... 2 minutes for an evap uh uh... hubby said he saw pink but his opinion doesnt matter!!! lol


----------



## Petzy

SashaJoy13 said:


> thank you for the warm wishes... I thought evap too since its so light its e timing at didnt fit... 2 minutes for an evap uh uh... hubby said he saw pink but his opinion doesnt matter!!! lol

Do you have any more tests at home?


----------



## SashaJoy13

yup... just one more


----------



## Petzy

hmm.... when is AF due - sorry if I asked you that already!!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Af was due 10 days ago


----------



## Petzy

SashaJoy13 said:


> Af was due 10 days ago

Wowzers.... are you going to go for a blood test ? or test again?


----------



## SashaJoy13

not sure... I will take my other frer first then blood test it up... I have come down with a killer cold this morning


----------



## nimbec

Hi girls stalking as usual hehe! Yay barbs and petzy cycle buddies again! Fx for you all!! 

Sasha correct me if I'm wrong but u said your normal lp was 5days? If that Is true then you really need to be checked as it impossible to get pg with a short lp :( hoping this is a normal length lp for you now fx!! It needs to be at least 10 days long! Do you chart? Would be a great way I monitoring lp - assuming you are not already preggy which would be amazing!!! Hope u don't min me butting in (I learnt a fair bit on my 4yr journey ;) ) 

Hugs to you all - I'm back at hospital Wednesday for a growth scan and they will tell me when ill have him - worst case next week!! Best case 7 or 14 march fx all is looking ok! 

(((Hug to u all))) hoping to see some bfp's!!!!


----------



## SashaJoy13

nimbic

I already saw the dr and he suggested I try b6. I chart bbt, cervical position and cervical mucus. I ovulated January 30 th... I am currently 15 dpo abd have been triphasic for 8 days. I have an appointment monday


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies!

I was starting to type to you guys from the clinic but then I got called in for my IUI!!! WAHOO!!!

Our results were fantastic again. My hormone levels were great. Estrogen dropped so that means I should have ovulated some time last night. My Progesterone went up so all is good! Hubby's sperm after wash was higher than yesterday! WOWSAS!!
I will be going back to the clinic on February 28th for a pregnancy test.

Once again, I've been left to my own devices in the office & took photos of my chart & my husband's sperm details :)

96% Motility (yesterday was 98%)
96 Million initial concentration so it's down more than half of yesterday's.

Doctor says though that final concentration has more viable sperm than yesterdays & usually it drops!

Here are my blood test results & ultrasound. The number in brackets are from yesterday right before Ovulation.

Estrogen: 943 (from 1255)
Progesterone: 9 (from 2.5)
LH: 49 (from 33)
FSH: 13 (from 8)
Eggy: 2.1 (from 2.0)
Lining: 1.1 (from 1.0)

Petzy - you did a great job timing BD! It's 3 to 5 days before Ovulation that are most important. So it would be great if you could have sex today for "insurance" sex because you're ovulating today. I got inseminated today & I already ovulated for certain. 
You guys are going out for a romantic dinner for two?! I think you can fit in a bit of sexy time ;) hehehehe

Yay for us! 1dpo tomorrow!!!!

Sasha - I think AF is due in this week but not 10 days ago. Your LH wasn't right but now that it's fixed, you'll likely have between 13 & 15 day LP. 
So, you tested & there WAS a faint line or non? Can you post your test so we can help? :) Are you taking another test tonight? Are you going in for blood work? FX!!!!


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Hi girls stalking as usual hehe! Yay barbs and petzy cycle buddies again! Fx for you all!!
> 
> Sasha correct me if I'm wrong but u said your normal lp was 5days? If that Is true then you really need to be checked as it impossible to get pg with a short lp :( hoping this is a normal length lp for you now fx!! It needs to be at least 10 days long! Do you chart? Would be a great way I monitoring lp - assuming you are not already preggy which would be amazing!!! Hope u don't min me butting in (I learnt a fair bit on my 4yr journey ;) )
> 
> Hugs to you all - I'm back at hospital Wednesday for a growth scan and they will tell me when ill have him - worst case next week!! Best case 7 or 14 march fx all is looking ok!
> 
> (((Hug to u all))) hoping to see some bfp's!!!!

Thanks Nimbec! Wow, you're going to have a baby soon! Congrats! So excited for you :happydance:
I really wish you all the very, very best :) xoxoxoxox


----------



## SashaJoy13

its posted on page 193


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I was starting to type to you guys from the clinic but then I got called in for my IUI!!! WAHOO!!!
> 
> Our results were fantastic again. My hormone levels were great. Estrogen dropped so that means I should have ovulated some time last night. My Progesterone went up so all is good! Hubby's sperm after wash was higher than yesterday! WOWSAS!!
> I will be going back to the clinic on February 28th for a pregnancy test.
> 
> Once again, I've been left to my own devices in the office & took photos of my chart & my husband's sperm details :)
> 
> 96% Motility (yesterday was 98%)
> 96 Million initial concentration so it's down more than half of yesterday's.
> 
> Doctor says though that final concentration has more viable sperm than yesterdays & usually it drops!
> 
> Here are my blood test results & ultrasound. The number in brackets are from yesterday right before Ovulation.
> 
> Estrogen: 943 (from 1255)
> Progesterone: 9 (from 2.5)
> LH: 49 (from 33)
> FSH: 13 (from 8)
> Eggy: 2.1 (from 2.0)
> Lining: 1.1 (from 1.0)
> 
> Petzy - you did a great job timing BD! It's 3 to 5 days before Ovulation that are most important. So it would be great if you could have sex today for "insurance" sex because you're ovulating today. I got inseminated today & I already ovulated for certain.
> You guys are going out for a romantic dinner for two?! I think you can fit in a bit of sexy time ;) hehehehe
> 
> Yay for us! 1dpo tomorrow!!!!
> 
> Sasha - I think AF is due in this week but not 10 days ago. Your LH wasn't right but now that it's fixed, you'll likely have between 13 & 15 day LP.
> So, you tested & there WAS a faint line or non? Can you post your test so we can help? :) Are you taking another test tonight? Are you going in for blood work? FX!!!!

Barb - that is fantastic news.... I really hope this is your month!!! Sounds like your husbands sperm are A++!!! haha!!

Do you try again next month if not? Have you discussed it?

and you have confirmed ovulation - wow - lucky! haha... I think I may have ovulated too since my OPK was lighter today after my positive yesterday morning.... but I agree re insurance sex and I will try to make it happen tonight haha... then I think i have more than covered my bases this month

Something I think have not been good at is BD'ing after my positive OPK - I focus a lot more on the pre-days but i dont always end up BD'ing the night or day after my positive OPK which is important... luckily I did last night !


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls stalking as usual hehe! Yay barbs and petzy cycle buddies again! Fx for you all!!
> 
> Sasha correct me if I'm wrong but u said your normal lp was 5days? If that Is true then you really need to be checked as it impossible to get pg with a short lp :( hoping this is a normal length lp for you now fx!! It needs to be at least 10 days long! Do you chart? Would be a great way I monitoring lp - assuming you are not already preggy which would be amazing!!! Hope u don't min me butting in (I learnt a fair bit on my 4yr journey ;) )
> 
> Hugs to you all - I'm back at hospital Wednesday for a growth scan and they will tell me when ill have him - worst case next week!! Best case 7 or 14 march fx all is looking ok!
> 
> (((Hug to u all))) hoping to see some bfp's!!!!
> 
> 
> I really wish you all the very, very best :) xoxoxoxoxClick to expand...

Omg I know... Wow Nimbec I cant believe you are almost ready to pop! Unreal!! So exciting you must show us a baby picture!! tee hee

Thanks Nimbec! Wow, you're going to have a baby soon! Congrats! So excited for you :happydance:


----------



## nimbec

Oooh sasha fx for you 

Barbs so exciting fx those spermies are swimming right now!! I'm stalking to see how u get on!!! 

Petzy yay on o an bd timing sounds like you have done brilliantly so now just the damn 2ww.... I'm with you girls!! 

Thanks for the well wishes I can't believe how fast time has gone. Ill keep u all updated & continue to spy if you don't mind?! 

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## SashaJoy13

sorry... but what fx


----------



## barbikins

SashaJoy13 said:


> its posted on page 193

OMG I totally missed those photos!
The first shot you have, I would say evap. There is no colour.
And then out of the case, colour. But it may be an evap. I don't think it's conclusive to me. Dayum! What the heck? I'd invest in a digital test!


----------



## barbikins

SashaJoy13 said:


> sorry... but what fx

Fingers Crossed :) LOL


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Oooh sasha fx for you
> 
> Barbs so exciting fx those spermies are swimming right now!! I'm stalking to see how u get on!!!
> 
> Petzy yay on o an bd timing sounds like you have done brilliantly so now just the damn 2ww.... I'm with you girls!!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes I can't believe how fast time has gone. Ill keep u all updated & continue to spy if you don't mind?!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!

OMG yes, keep spying! 
I can't wait to hear your out come. Keep us posted.
Are you still on bed rest? How bad is the bed rest? Can you go to the washroom, make lunch? Or no?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I was starting to type to you guys from the clinic but then I got called in for my IUI!!! WAHOO!!!
> 
> Our results were fantastic again. My hormone levels were great. Estrogen dropped so that means I should have ovulated some time last night. My Progesterone went up so all is good! Hubby's sperm after wash was higher than yesterday! WOWSAS!!
> I will be going back to the clinic on February 28th for a pregnancy test.
> 
> Once again, I've been left to my own devices in the office & took photos of my chart & my husband's sperm details :)
> 
> 96% Motility (yesterday was 98%)
> 96 Million initial concentration so it's down more than half of yesterday's.
> 
> Doctor says though that final concentration has more viable sperm than yesterdays & usually it drops!
> 
> Here are my blood test results & ultrasound. The number in brackets are from yesterday right before Ovulation.
> 
> Estrogen: 943 (from 1255)
> Progesterone: 9 (from 2.5)
> LH: 49 (from 33)
> FSH: 13 (from 8)
> Eggy: 2.1 (from 2.0)
> Lining: 1.1 (from 1.0)
> 
> Petzy - you did a great job timing BD! It's 3 to 5 days before Ovulation that are most important. So it would be great if you could have sex today for "insurance" sex because you're ovulating today. I got inseminated today & I already ovulated for certain.
> You guys are going out for a romantic dinner for two?! I think you can fit in a bit of sexy time ;) hehehehe
> 
> Yay for us! 1dpo tomorrow!!!!
> 
> Sasha - I think AF is due in this week but not 10 days ago. Your LH wasn't right but now that it's fixed, you'll likely have between 13 & 15 day LP.
> So, you tested & there WAS a faint line or non? Can you post your test so we can help? :) Are you taking another test tonight? Are you going in for blood work? FX!!!!
> 
> Barb - that is fantastic news.... I really hope this is your month!!! Sounds like your husbands sperm are A++!!! haha!!
> 
> Do you try again next month if not? Have you discussed it?
> 
> and you have confirmed ovulation - wow - lucky! haha... I think I may have ovulated too since my OPK was lighter today after my positive yesterday morning.... but I agree re insurance sex and I will try to make it happen tonight haha... then I think i have more than covered my bases this month
> 
> Something I think have not been good at is BD'ing after my positive OPK - I focus a lot more on the pre-days but i dont always end up BD'ing the night or day after my positive OPK which is important... luckily I did last night !Click to expand...

Hey hun!
Yep we discussed that it's inexpensive to do. And We have already been advised we should do at least 3-4. I think we can do this for a while. The cost is minimal between the 2 of us!

As for your Ovulation. I would agree with your test. If it's light today then you've Ovulated! Congrats, Lady :)
I've read two different things. I've read that 3 days before Ovulation is best. But up to 5 days before & alternating day....but making sure at least the 2 days b/f Ovulation you have intercourse. And then yes - absolutely - when you get a Positive OPK that means that you will Ovulate Likely 24 to 36 Hours after so that's the crucial time to have sex. So that's your 2 days before Ovulation right there. And some recommend the day after Ovulation as well. Sounds to me you've done a great job of timing. I'd definitely get the Ovulation day in every month too! So maybe focusing on the 2 days pre-Ovulation, on Ovulation & day after will bring you better results?
I got inseminated today & I've already ovulated. And they said I have myself covered very well with the two like this. 

I am going to post my OPK from today! It is SO bloody positive!!! 
I'm going to take an HPT too tonight. I"m going to keep track of my tests every day & do a progressive!
 



Attached Files:







CD15.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 9


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!

1dpo today! Meg...TWW here we come!!!! 
Did you manage to BD last night?! How was your evening? Did you romance? :)
Our night was OK. Nothing special. Hubby had to work late so we got home around 8pm, ate pizza & I was quite tired so we went to bed by 10pm. Oh well.

I'm doing progressive tests in order to be able to use pregnancy tests before the 28th!
So here is three days starting with the day I got my trigger shot. As you can see, I do believe that OPK's will be positive - blaring positive at that - when you're pregnant!
 



Attached Files:







progressive tests.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> 1dpo today! Meg...TWW here we come!!!!
> Did you manage to BD last night?! How was your evening? Did you romance? :)
> Our night was OK. Nothing special. Hubby had to work late so we got home around 8pm, ate pizza & I was quite tired so we went to bed by 10pm. Oh well.
> 
> I'm doing progressive tests in order to be able to use pregnancy tests before the 28th!
> So here is three days starting with the day I got my trigger shot. As you can see, I do believe that OPK's will be positive - blaring positive at that - when you're pregnant!

wahoo we are 1DPO and in the 2ww..... 13 days to go haha???

Sounds like you had a relaxing night though - pizza yum!

We went to dinner and came home and relaxed - we did not BD actually we were so exhausted but mostly too full!! haha - but I feel fine about it - we did a lot of BDing and the night of my Pos OPK so thats almost as good as it gets I think....Hubby did get me an Ipad mini though so I am thrilled - now I can BNB on my own ipad instead of the shared one haha (first world problems I know!!! LOL)

Looking forward to some random symptom spotting with you! LOL

its fun to see your tests also Barb - very cool! 

I have no OPK and no tests whatsoever. Lets see how long it takes me to cave


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg!

Nice to hear you guys had a nice dinner out! Where did you go?
You're funny - first world problems ;) Does your hubby know you are on here btw?
My husband knows I'm on forums for support but I'd die if he saw all my postings so I keep it to myself. He doesn't need to think I"m crazy with this whole TTC. Men don't get it! LOL

I"m going to try & not symptom spot. But if anything comes up that's odd - I will share! In the mean time I'll keep peeing & once I get a negative, I"ll be sure to share :) It's what I can do for the next 13 days so I don't go crazy!!!
I'm really excited. I hope this worked!

I send you the strength not to cave! I'm sorry if I lead you into temptations ever :) 
I don't mind testing early. I've calmed down from where I used to be crazy & test like a mad woman & get terribly frustrated. 

Long weekend here we come! I can't wait! We are relaxing for the most part. We have family guest with us starting tomorrow & we have dinner at a friends house on Sunday night. Out for dinner with a friend tomorrow night. I just can't wait to sleep in. And watch TV. Yah. :")


----------



## Petzy

Hey Barb I am relaxing right now I'm just watching TV its a great way to start the weekend!

No my husband doesn't really know that I'm on here I've mentioned in passing before but I'm the same as you in the way that I wouldn't go into too much detail or he might think I'm totally wacko Ha ha ha

I'm going to try not to test early but it's going to be hard I'm always disappointed when bfn shows up so I'm better off just waiting for AF if I can bear it!

I don't have any plans this weekend either other than than my sister-in-law and the kids coming for dinner tomorrow night should be nice and relaxing spending time with hubby

Sorry about all the run-on sentences but I'm using speech text on my iPad Mini haha!

2dpo.....tick tock lol


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg!
> 
> Nice to hear you guys had a nice dinner out! Where did you go?
> You're funny - first world problems ;) Does your hubby know you are on here btw?
> My husband knows I'm on forums for support but I'd die if he saw all my postings so I keep it to myself. He doesn't need to think I"m crazy with this whole TTC. Men don't get it! LOL
> 
> I"m going to try & not symptom spot. But if anything comes up that's odd - I will share! In the mean time I'll keep peeing & once I get a negative, I"ll be sure to share :) It's what I can do for the next 13 days so I don't go crazy!!!
> I'm really excited. I hope this worked!
> 
> I send you the strength not to cave! I'm sorry if I lead you into temptations ever :)
> I don't mind testing early. I've calmed down from where I used to be crazy & test like a mad woman & get terribly frustrated.
> 
> Long weekend here we come! I can't wait! We are relaxing for the most part. We have family guest with us starting tomorrow & we have dinner at a friends house on Sunday night. Out for dinner with a friend tomorrow night. I just can't wait to sleep in. And watch TV. Yah. :")

Oh and to answer your question about dinner we went to an Italian restaurant in 
Burlington called Nona's it was pretty good! But I must admit that it would've 
been better with a big bottle of red wine to go with that ha ha Ha the things we do


----------



## brittany12

hey barbikins! I've wondered where you went and finally found your thread again! I'll be stalking you and hope this IUI works and your get your rainbow :)


----------



## barbikins

Hey Brit!! How are you?! How are things going??


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hey Barb I am relaxing right now I'm just watching TV its a great way to start the weekend!
> 
> No my husband doesn't really know that I'm on here I've mentioned in passing before but I'm the same as you in the way that I wouldn't go into too much detail or he might think I'm totally wacko Ha ha ha
> 
> I'm going to try not to test early but it's going to be hard I'm always disappointed when bfn shows up so I'm better off just waiting for AF if I can bear it!
> 
> I don't have any plans this weekend either other than than my sister-in-law and the kids coming for dinner tomorrow night should be nice and relaxing spending time with hubby
> 
> Sorry about all the run-on sentences but I'm using speech text on my iPad Mini haha!
> 
> 2dpo.....tick tock lol

Hey Petzy!
I'm trying speech text on my iPad to for the first time. Wow this is really neat I wish I found this before. We are three DPO today! Nothing to report my tests are starting to almost be negative so I expect in next day or two that I will be able to start testing for more accurate results. Although I imagine they won't Show anything until at least eight or nine days post ovulation. 

We are going to a friends house tonight for a lobster dinner. Other than that we plan to relax and cook and watch the new season of breaking bad. Hope you enjoy your dinner with your family tonight. Talk to you soon when I have something new to report to.


----------



## brittany12

I'm doing well.. Still ttc unfortunately


----------



## barbikins

How long has it been now? We hav reached month & 13.


----------



## brittany12

Were on 18


----------



## Quodee

why are you poas now? of course it's gonna give you a neg. isn't that wasteful and stressful :dohh:


----------



## brittany12

This is her thread she started awhile back. She had an iui and a trigger shot and she is testing it out to see how long it stays in her system. A lot of women do this and it helps them relax more than not testing or not knowing.


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Brittany! You said it just right! :)
Have you guys considered getting a fertility check or what's your plan?


----------



## Petzy

Hi Barb how are you not much to report here I'm home sick with a really bad head cold and I'm worried that the drugs I'm taking ( Advil etc) and the cold itself are going to affect my chances this month

I have read about a lot of women being sick in the two week wait but I'm still worried about it what do you think?


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg! I wouldn't be worried! I don't think it takes a head cold & some Advil to ruin your chances. Think of this - how many crack heads get knocked up?! Yep, that's right :)
LOL

Anyway I wouldn't be concerned. I've also read a lot where woman get sick in the TWW & end up pregnant. I don't know if there is some link to immune system or what?

Nothing much to note with me. No symptoms or anything going on. Just...waiting...waiting...waiting. My pregnancy tests are almost negative so maybe by 7dpo/8dpo I can start testing for real?
Here are my progressive test from my trigger shot:
 



Attached Files:







HCG @ 5dpo.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## barbikins

I hope you feel better!!!! You get a nice LONG weekend at least non?
I'm doing OK - long weekend went by too fast IMO. Short week so I can't complain :)


----------



## brittany12

I had blood work done and all was good and I ovulate and DH sperm count is good but insurance won't cover anything else so if we're not pregnant by the time I finish school well be able to save money and go cause well both be working


----------



## barbikins

brittany - i hope you will get pregnant on your own by then! I wish you all the best :) xo


----------



## brittany12

thanks! i do too! 

Good luck with this iui! I hope those tests stay positive :)


----------



## Petzy

Thanks barb! I am hoping it doesn't affect my chances! I always say the same thing about crackheads haha,

Your tests are almost negative that's cool ! You are right you can probably start testing n a couple days. 5/6 dpo today... I've been good about symptom spotting so far but then again it's still early lol


----------



## Petzy

brittany12 said:


> thanks! i do too!
> 
> Good luck with this iui! I hope those tests stay positive :)

Hi Brittany welcome!


----------



## barbikins

6dpo!!!!
My tests are still positive. I've used a 10miu&20miu. I really want the negative test so I can test for real. Or at least start getting darker for a real bfp?!
I'm getting a bit restless & these 2 weeks are taking for ever!!! 
One more week to go for blood work!
Here is my tests from this morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## brittany12

where did you get those tests from?


----------



## barbikins

Hey Brittany - I got it from a Canadian site but for you:
https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/online-pregnancy-test.html


----------



## brittany12

hmm.. i ordered some from there before but they looked different than yours and they were horrible for dents and evaps, but i did love the fact that they were thick test instead of those small ones!


----------



## barbikins

I used to order from the US site & I was happy. I was just glad to find this Canadian company so I could get my tests shipped faster. I don't know but maybe you can order from the CA company too!

www.makeababy.ca


----------



## barbikins

Meg, how are you feeling today? I hope you're better. Back at work?!
6dpo!!!!! :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, how are you feeling today? I hope you're better. Back at work?!
> 6dpo!!!!! :)

Hey barb!

Still sick... ugh!! I am at work but I am planning on leaving around 1pm to go home and rest... I needed to come in to address some things in the morning though.

What a brutal head cold this is! and now DH is getting sick too! nooooo lol

yep 6DPO (maybe 7 tee hee!) and here we are.... I have NO symptoms of course. some mild cramping on the right side but not out of the norm....


----------



## barbikins

Hey hun, Im sorry you're not feeling too great :(
Drink hot water with lemon & ginger :) It works like a charm for me.

I'm getting impatient with next week showing up. I just wanna know if it worked or not!
I'm excited & today I'm feeling some nerves.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey hun, Im sorry you're not feeling too great :(
> Drink hot water with lemon & ginger :) It works like a charm for me.
> 
> I'm getting impatient with next week showing up. I just wanna know if it worked or not!
> I'm excited & today I'm feeling some nerves.

Thanks for the tip

At this point im looking for anything that will knock me out lol

I am excited for you and I can appreciate the nerves for sure....

AF for me is likely due on Wed 28th - you?


----------



## barbikins

Our cycle is spot on. I'm due on the 28th too.


----------



## barbikins

Wednesday is the 27th, though! Which day r u due?


----------



## barbikins

Omg. Just realized how we'd have the same due date if we both get bfp!


----------



## nimbec

Ugh petzy sorry your feeling rough! Hopefully it will pass soon!!! 

Barbs I think you will have a neg test today and Ben if you don't you would still now see a blaring positive so let the countdown begin! Thinking of you both!! 

Well I'm not so good my fluid around bubs is worse not better and they have given me steroid inj to mature his lungs because if it no better I will have him next Thursday - if it's any better they will hang on 1 more week but that's it so fx my lil bubs is a strong one look like he'l be here in no time at all! He was 4.8 pounds at scan yesterday so he will be a tiny weeny one if I have him next week! 

I'm still stalking! Waiting for you all to join me - perhaps the 28th is a sign you are both due and I may deliver ??!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nimbec!
Good to hear from you. Keep that baby in!!!
He's almost 35 weeks which is great. I think you're having a baby soon! Are you taking bed rest now or at hospital? I wish you so much good luck!! xo

My tests are still showing positive. Wow the trigger is taking a LoNG time to exit my system. I'm 7dpo today but got the trigger 9 days ago. 
I am getting impatient.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Ugh petzy sorry your feeling rough! Hopefully it will pass soon!!!
> 
> Barbs I think you will have a neg test today and Ben if you don't you would still now see a blaring positive so let the countdown begin! Thinking of you both!!
> 
> Well I'm not so good my fluid around bubs is worse not better and they have given me steroid inj to mature his lungs because if it no better I will have him next Thursday - if it's any better they will hang on 1 more week but that's it so fx my lil bubs is a strong one look like he'l be here in no time at all! He was 4.8 pounds at scan yesterday so he will be a tiny weeny one if I have him next week!
> 
> I'm still stalking! Waiting for you all to join me - perhaps the 28th is a sign you are both due and I may deliver ??!

Hey Nimbec - I am sorry you are going through that right now - I hpoe it improves so you can keep baby in there a bit longer! But they are the experts and they will do whatever is best for mom and baby... I cant believe there is a chance you will have him next week. We are here for you and thinking of you xoxoxo

Haha i hope it is a sign!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Nimbec!
> Good to hear from you. Keep that baby in!!!
> He's almost 35 weeks which is great. I think you're having a baby soon! Are you taking bed rest now or at hospital? I wish you so much good luck!! xo
> 
> My tests are still showing positive. Wow the trigger is taking a LoNG time to exit my system. I'm 7dpo today but got the trigger 9 days ago.
> I am getting impatient.

Whoops I am due on Wednesday the 27th - because that would be a 29 day cycle like last month. Like I said I am usually 27 or 28 tops but since I was 29 last month and I didnt get my positive OPK this month until the 13th, I think the 27th is a fair guess. 

Yep we would have the same due date haha thats hilarious! Fingers crossed for us both. I honestly will admit I have thought VERY little about it this cycle so far... Its definitely because I've been sick and in the back of my head I just feel out. At least I dont feel overly dissapointed but I am sure I will be when AF shows anyways.... 

Barb your tests are very very light though so Im sure its a matter of a day or two from now that you should be negative?


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg,

Don't think negative - positive thoughts only! You're not out b/c your sick. So don't you worry :o)
What are you plagued with? Cold,Flu?
I hope for a speedy recovery!

Based on my tests yes I hope that I'll get a negative in the maybe...next two mornings? I don't know. It's taking quite a while. BTW, FMU is so much stronger than any other time. I took tests twice during regular hours of the day & it was WAY lighter than the FMU so FMU is always the best!!!!

XO


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg,
> 
> Don't think negative - positive thoughts only! You're not out b/c your sick. So don't you worry :o)
> What are you plagued with? Cold,Flu?
> I hope for a speedy recovery!
> 
> Based on my tests yes I hope that I'll get a negative in the maybe...next two mornings? I don't know. It's taking quite a while. BTW, FMU is so much stronger than any other time. I took tests twice during regular hours of the day & it was WAY lighter than the FMU so FMU is always the best!!!!
> 
> XO

Thanks Barb ok I have decided to try to be optimistic instead haha

It is a cold.... stuffed nose constantly running, sinus pain, etc and some chills here and there - not fun! But I am sitting here at my desk with some neocitrin which hs helping lol - lets just hope I dont pass out

I hope to be much better tomorrow.

Good to know about the FMU - I guess it is important after all!


----------



## barbikins

9days post trigger. Barely there line. Hope fmu is same!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## nimbec

Yay barbs hopefully the line will now re appear :) a big thick pink one!!! :)


----------



## Petzy

Hey barb- looking good - lets see what today has in store!

Had some cramping on the right side last night and this morning - im sure its nothing but hey - ya never know! LOL

what are we today? 8DPO? I like to call it 8/9 LOL


----------



## barbikins

Today's 8dpo!!!! :) LOL...
Mine technically could be 9dpo b/c after my trigger shot, the next day is Ovulation but doctor said I Ovulated some time that night. But that could be like 2am the day after trigger. Anyway - best to just call it as it is. The doctors at the clinic are putting me at Ovulation day, day after trigger & today being 8dpo & 28th being LP 14. So, I'll go by that.

NO progression in getting darker. I recon it's WAY too early for real pregnancy hormones to start kicking in at this point. Maybe by early next week it will be more evident if I'm going to get a BFP or not? My test is STILL faking showing lines. ARGH. I just want to see that damn negative & be able to test for realz!

The 20miu test is near negative. Barely, barely there. More of a shadow. But the 10miu is still there - obviously.
I got shitty pictures of it. Hubby was banging on the washroom door to come in so I snapped quick shots lol.

Meg, you often get cramps around this time though, right? I don't have much to record. I've had some sensations in my boobies the last couple of days but I get this during my TWW...I'm sure it's just hormonal.
And here is the thing - with my HCG shot, the HCG levels are pretty high & I didn't have ANY pregnancy symptoms at all. So I wouldn't personally count on any right now.
Cramping & that sort of thing - spotting - are more obvious. If there is implantation cramping or implantation spotting. But nothing more than that. Our hormones in this phase of our cycle mimic that of early pregnancy signs too. I don't bother with symptom spotting for these reasons. Plus with HCG in my system for 10 days & nothing to "note"...I am even more clear symptom spotting doesn't work. I am just going to be watching out for PMS more than anything. If that damned witch is going to show her nasty face or not. 

I'm getting really nervous...I am feeling some dread if I get a negative outcome. I want this to work out so badly!
 



Attached Files:







8dpo_10dpIUI2.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 3









8dpo_10dpIUI.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Petzy

Hey Barb - I totally hear you.....everything you said makes perfect sense. Its just a shitty no-fun waiting game for now... you wont really have anything realistic to consider until next week.. do what you can to stay busy on the weekend. Its all we can do!

Yes you are right I do cramp from time to time in the 2ww anyways so there is nothing out of the ordinary at this point at all. I am symptomless! lol

Oh Barb - FX for us this month.... If I could give you my BFP this month I would do it.


----------



## barbikins

Awwww Meg!!! Wow, that's the sweetest thing. You're so generous :) 
I just hope we both get our BFP's this month. Another week of waiting. BOO HISS!!!! Too damn long! I'm getting way impatient & my mood this week has been sub-par. Have the SD coming this weekend starting tonight & I am not sure I have the strength to put up with her for 3 days :(

What are you up to this weekend?
I have dinner/drinks with a friend tomorrow night but that's about it. Trying to keep faking sane.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Awwww Meg!!! Wow, that's the sweetest thing. You're so generous :)
> I just hope we both get our BFP's this month. Another week of waiting. BOO HISS!!!! Too damn long! I'm getting way impatient & my mood this week has been sub-par. Have the SD coming this weekend starting tonight & I am not sure I have the strength to put up with her for 3 days :(
> 
> What are you up to this weekend?
> I have dinner/drinks with a friend tomorrow night but that's about it. Trying to keep faking sane.

Well the SD will keep you busy at least - how old is she? Is she a sweet kid? Do you get along well? Sorry if thats nosey of me!!

I hope we both get it too - I dont know why I dont feel optimistic - I think it must be a lack of symptoms I guess. If i feel nothing I assume nothing you know? I know that doesnt always work that way of course but after 8+ months of timing BD and OPK its like WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF lol

Ok ok enough rambling - its starting to really snow out my window here Barb how about you in TO??

I am going to the Keg in Burlington tonight for dinner - should be nice - im feeling a bit better and have been cooped up all week!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg!

SD is a great kid. But she's super clingy & always in your face. So it's hard to get alone time when she's around. She's 8. I love her but I have my issues around her & some times I'm just not in the mood for her. She doesn't know how to keep herself amused & always looking for us to entertain her & it gets exhausting. I just want like 30 minutes to myself (which I need time to myself) or else I feel like exploding!!!!!!!!!!!! And when I"m in these "moods" I'm just not in the mood to hang out with a kid for 3 days. Dunno how to explain it in short sentences. Being a step-mom is rewarding but also can be the bane of my current existence. Depending on the day ;)

I do hear ya - and I feel mostly like I'm out every month because we've been trying for so long. I am anxious now. I dont feel that positive excitement I was feeling. I'm very nervous & I am fearing how it will be like if this doesnt work this month. So yes - I totally understand how you feel - a year later :)

The Keg is nice! Enjoy!!! Love the Baseball Steak! MMMMMMM
Yep starting to snow here but just a bit. Winds are high. I am also tired of the winter :(


----------



## Petzy

Good Morning Barb. How are you? How is your weekend going with your stepdaughter?

Dinner was pretty good at the keg last night. But hubby and I were laughing at how torturous it was to watch other people enjoy their wine in front of us ha ha. I don't know how much longer we can keep this up!

I am meeting a friend from work today and her three-month-old so that should be fun for lunch.

Ok so here we are lol 9/10dpo :D. You know it makes me feel better ha ha. I don't have any symptoms really. Last night I had two sharp pains in my right breast does that count for anything? Ha ha.

I am essentially symptomless!


----------



## barbikins

Morning Meg!
I'm doing OK - slept in today :) I've got a date lined up with one of my girlfriend's tonight for a pub dinner & beer :) Your husband is so nice to be avoiding booze with you. My husband would rather die than give up his drink LOL. I am still drinking but I have 1 drink in a day. I did a bunch of reading on booze & fertility & I read in some places that as long as you don't exceed 1 drink per day, you're OK. So I decided to listen to that :) I still have days I need to take the edge off :D Like yesterday - boy was I in a BAD faking mood!

You're so cute - I can't begrudge you from hoping its 10dpo :) I don't mind 9dpo - means I have an extra day in my cycle to get a bfp...hehehehe
Naw don't count that for anything ;) I notice that in my TWW b/c of progesterone - it causes symptoms that are pregnancy-like. I've gotten boob sensations for months in the TWW. When you're pregnant, your breast will be sore like it does when you have AF. I don't get breast pain during AF but I used to a lot in my teen years so I have some thing to reference to. And I've been pregnant so I remember that very well. It's hard to miss!

I'm symptomless too. I wondered this morning if I had some cramps but I think its other type of cramps - bowl related. LOL!!!!

My tests aren't getting negative. Here is a photo of the last 3 days. It seems pretty consistent in terms of how strong the lines are. I am surprised they are still showing positive! I've tweaked one of the photos so that you can see it clearly on here. I find when you upload photos, if they're really faint, its harder to see. BAH!!!!
I dont see a progression over the last three days where as my tests are getting lighter. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







test out trigger.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 17









trigger tweaked 9dpo.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 15









9dpo trigger.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Petzy

Hey Barb. Love pubs I went to one for lunch today. It was fun seeing my friends 3 month old. He is a sweetie. 

I don't see much change in your tests either in the last couple days. I can see the lines on the tweaked photos. They are light but still there and if its an hpt than you're right it's still not negative. I guess it takes a long time to get out of your system. You may just have to wait for your blood test if it doesn't disappear in the next day or two 

I am lying down in front of the TV at the moment. A nasty headache and some nausea came on out of nowhere ugh. Maybe I need a nap! Lol. I was at shoppers earlier getting some things and the frers are on sale. I managed to abstain. Success! Haha


----------



## barbikins

Oh Meg....I went to shoppers today. Saw FRER on sale & bought a box. Lol!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Ok so my 20miu test is negative but there is still a faint on the 10miu. 
I've got 4 more days for a possible bfp. I'm getting nervous as the days are going & not getting darker lines. I know it's only 10 dpo so I hope I'll get a standard positive soon. Please Mr. Storky!!!!! :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## barbikins

I've been feeling yucky today. Nausea and blah. At least it's Sunday & nowhere to be!
Hope your weekends going nicely :)


----------



## Petzy

Hey barb! Feeling yucky may be a good thing lol you never know! I am just lazying around here. Looks like its nearly all out of your system. Now hopefully you can start building it back up! 

that's too funny that you got an FRER at shoppers lol. Try to hold out a couple days before using it if you can. 

my boobs are starting to get sore. Looks like my usual..... Feeling like I'm out. Nothing else going on really! Come on Wednesday.......


----------



## barbikins

Hmm I think the yucky is b/c I had pints last night. Some times alcohol aggravates my stomach. I have IBS. I did it to myself. I've been queasy all day. Hoping that I'll be able to eat dinner & munch on some popcorn while watching the Oscars!

Well I had to go to shoppers for a few other things & two of the items I needed was in the Planning isle at Shoppers SO.....I thought "hey, wonder if its on sale?!" :) If my tests start becoming positive, I'll use it. Just to have a piece of a positive pregnancy test that's real :) Add it to the scrap book?! LOL
I'm so nervous for Thursday morning....gulp. We shall see over the course of the next 3 days if I start getting the damned cramps.

Aw I'm sorry to hear hun. I hope its wrong. Same hormones in the TWW as pregnancy. I always get weird boob sensations. Zaps & cramps & I dunno what to call them ;) LOL I hope you're still in!!!!!!!

I'm sitting here watching "Kramer vs. Kramer" by myself for a while. Family is out for a walk. I've got Hungarian Goulash on the stove, 3 types of popcorn for the Oscars. OH YEAH!!! Are you going to watch the Oscars?

xo


----------



## Petzy

Hey Barb :) I hope it's wrong too but I have a feeling it's not! Grrr. 

I really hope your cramps don't show...fingers crossed!!

Yep I plan to watch oscars tonight too. DH hatessss awards shows so I don't watch them often but the oscars are the big one! Lol. 

Mmm popcorn


----------



## Petzy

Well here we are! Cd28 of what is probably a 30 day cycle this time. 

Boobs are still at same light soreness as yesterday. Standard for me. Still think I'm quite out!

Literally no symptoms to speak of not even cramps at all yet lol. Sigh

I have made it this far without testing and AF should be here on Wednesday so I predict. I will try to just hold tight until AF shows. 

How are you doing today Barb? Lets see those tests! And when is your appt this week? Or do you just wait for AF before going in?

Xo


----------



## barbikins

Hi Meg!
You've still got two days so for sure, hang tight!!!
I'm starting to loose hope myself. My tests are still showing a v.faint line but its not getting any darker :( 11dpo today. I still have a few days. I will be going for a blood test Thursday regardless of what happens. It says on my IUI instructions that even if I spot or bleed, go for a test. 

Here is this mornings tests:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi Meg!
> You've still got two days so for sure, hang tight!!!
> I'm starting to loose hope myself. My tests are still showing a v.faint line but its not getting any darker :( 11dpo today. I still have a few days. I will be going for a blood test Thursday regardless of what happens. It says on my IUI instructions that even if I spot or bleed, go for a test.
> 
> Here is this mornings tests:

I am hanging.... wahhhhhh LOL

Dont lose hope yet Barb - I am glad that they bring you in regardless for testing - thats great.

FX for you ahhhhh 

I dont have pink CM yet which I often do 2 days before but sometimes I do only get it one day prior so we will see what tomorrow brings...


----------



## barbikins

It sucks - all this waiting eh? I'm just sitting here now anticipating some cramping to start at any point! Mind you last cycle was faking weird in that I had no cramps at all. I didn't understand that at all.

Yep they bring you in for testing b/c its more accurate than a urine test & it says on the instructions that woman in early pregnancy spot/bleed. So it's not to make assumptions. I'm pretty sure I know my body. By Thursday Morning I'll have a pretty darn good idea of what's going on.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you though, Meg. Never know right? Gotta hold onto fate!

BTW, you inspired me to go to the Keg so I'm trying to convince hubby to go this Saturday! Baseball steak FTW!!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> It sucks - all this waiting eh? I'm just sitting here now anticipating some cramping to start at any point! Mind you last cycle was faking weird in that I had no cramps at all. I didn't understand that at all.
> 
> Yep they bring you in for testing b/c its more accurate than a urine test & it says on the instructions that woman in early pregnancy spot/bleed. So it's not to make assumptions. I'm pretty sure I know my body. By Thursday Morning I'll have a pretty darn good idea of what's going on.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you though, Meg. Never know right? Gotta hold onto fate!
> 
> BTW, you inspired me to go to the Keg so I'm trying to convince hubby to go this Saturday! Baseball steak FTW!!!!

haha!! Love the Keg yum yum yum good call.

You are right, you never know. The website twoweekwait.com is good because I see such a range of women with and without symptoms that It does help you see that anything is possible LOL.

I am like you, I feel like I am starting to be confident in my body signs(i.e. my sore boobs) but I hope I am wrong.... ugh!!

Last night DH says "come on are you pregnant yet" (jokingly) because he wanted to crack a bottle of scotch LOL I was like Tell me about it!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Ive been on the TWW site & its OK. But every woman is different & so is every pregnancy so I try not to dwell on the symptoms. I used to much more in the beginning of my TTC - until about the 9th month & I just got too exhausted to invest the time. I'm way more relaxed about it now. Now I just watch out for AF symptoms & it's pretty clear when I get those stabbing cramps before AF is about to arrive.

And I understand what you're saying about your symptoms for AF - I know my body so well now that I pretty much know what's going on. You could be pleasantly surprised too. Who knows eh? I just know when I was pregnant before, I had NO symptoms at all until about week 6. And I had no cramping/spotting...nothing. I know it's different each time but thats my frame of reference.

HAHA! My hubby loves scotch too. He'd die if he had to give it up!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Ive been on the TWW site & its OK. But every woman is different & so is every pregnancy so I try not to dwell on the symptoms. I used to much more in the beginning of my TTC - until about the 9th month & I just got too exhausted to invest the time. I'm way more relaxed about it now. Now I just watch out for AF symptoms & it's pretty clear when I get those stabbing cramps before AF is about to arrive.
> 
> And I understand what you're saying about your symptoms for AF - I know my body so well now that I pretty much know what's going on. You could be pleasantly surprised too. Who knows eh? I just know when I was pregnant before, I had NO symptoms at all until about week 6. And I had no cramping/spotting...nothing. I know it's different each time but thats my frame of reference.
> 
> HAHA! My hubby loves scotch too. He'd die if he had to give it up!

Interesting that you had no symptoms - its funny how different people's experiences can be. I will see how it goes. Debating a dollar store test. Its honestly just because i hate hate hate the BFN but then its also like well AF is the same thing as a BFN LOL.... I really dont know.....


----------



## barbikins

Then wait for AF!!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

I checked my cervix today & had a bit of cramping afterwards. It's stopped but that has me nervous :( :( :(

The other thing I noticed is that usually by now I'd have gotten a clump or two of EWCM b/c of Progesterone hormones that usually is indicative that AF will be on her way. Maybe I am just trying to read into smth. 
Anyway - I am not happy about the cramps. It needs to stop.


----------



## Petzy

Hmm.. CM is too unreliable a thing to go off of - but I hear what you're saying.

If the cramping has stopped that is a good thing. Hopefully they stay away.

I managed to avoid any tests today during my lunch and if I can only last tomorrow then I will be proud of myself haha - no promises though

I do not have pink CM yet or cramping yet. I think I said before that I usually start with pink CM a couple days before... but it has happened tha it was only the day before so it very well may come tomorrow......

stay away stupid AF!!!


----------



## barbikins

So we are both in limbo. I think that's the consensus eh? Lol
I'm stressed. Nervous more like. Ugh. 
And we have another storm coming. Gah!


----------



## Petzy

I heard about that on my way home from work today in the elevator. How much snow are we expecting tonight? I hope we get a snow day tomorrow that would be a nice way to spend the day ha ha

Actually I think it would be better if I was at work and I can't focus on fake symptoms all day as much as I would if I was at home ha ha


----------



## barbikins

Loll yes I concur. We don't have snow days anyway! Around 5-10cm? Over the next 3 days it will be a lot :(
Have a good night and you'll hear from me in the morning w more test results!


----------



## barbikins

12dpo today & my tests are stark white. 
At THIS point, shouldn't they be getting darker? I think so.
I've got a strong inkling I'm not pregnant. 
We shall see if my cramps start up today.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> 12dpo today & my tests are stark white.
> At THIS point, shouldn't they be getting darker? I think so.
> I've got a strong inkling I'm not pregnant.
> We shall see if my cramps start up today.

Morning Barb.

Yes they could be getting darker by now but you know that many people dont test positive yet at this point.. wait and see if the cramps start and hopefully no AF shows on Thursday

I know what you mean about inkling.... I feel the same way about myself.

My boobs are still only mildly sore - they are usually much more sore than this but it hasnt changed. Im sure I have had less sore months before though if I look back.... I havent really had any cramping thats noteworthy yet. Normally I have AF by now but since my positive was on the 13th it should be here tomorrow... thats how last month went anyways. 

I didnt have pink CM yet this morning... I have a feeling it will show later today or tomorrow a.m.

I always wake up with AF the day I get it (90% of the time) - it is rare that it shows during the day. I feel like she is for sure coming for some reason.


----------



## Petzy

And yeah the snow is apparantly starting tonight - may be a wet mess since temp will be around 0


----------



## barbikins

Hey Lady!!!

I am more than certain I'm out. I have full blown PMS. I feel a little achy & bloated. No prickly cramps yet but I feel sorta crampy, I dunno how to describe it. It just feels like AF is on her way. 
Like you - I know the drill by now, you know? Argh. I'm really feeling down about it today. I'm terribly disappointed. I had wished for a bit of happy news in my life. Oh well.

I've got a craptastic day going on at work to top it off. My SD coming over tonight, a snow storm. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Lady!!!
> 
> I am more than certain I'm out. I have full blown PMS. I feel a little achy & bloated. No prickly cramps yet but I feel sorta crampy, I dunno how to describe it. It just feels like AF is on her way.
> Like you - I know the drill by now, you know? Argh. I'm really feeling down about it today. I'm terribly disappointed. I had wished for a bit of happy news in my life. Oh well.
> 
> I've got a craptastic day going on at work to top it off. My SD coming over tonight, a snow storm. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I second that...

Just came back from bathroom (tmi) and usually the moment of truth for CM around AF time is after BM but again there was lots of white creamy cm... I hate that it gets my hopes up a teensy bit - even though I am truly 90 % sure AF is on her way as well... I just feel BLAH you know? Im sure you do..... 

Im dissapointed for you Barb. I hope you are wrong. But you have to get back up on that horse right away in my opinion. My friend at work - her next door neighbour actually got pregnant the cycle AFTER her first IUI, by just normal trying. So its just so crazy how things can happen - I hate hate hate being so out of control of the situation


----------



## barbikins

its really shitty & so complicated. its just not strait forward.
i definitely have cramps today :(
and im moody. bah.
I hope you're not out! I am pretty certain I am. No spotting yet but I am sure it'll start tmr.


----------



## Petzy

When do you usually start spotting? Do you get pink CM too or what?

I only ever get pink CM first... no brown or red or anything... just a little pink CM and then BOOM - the river runs reddddddddd

kind of like in The Shining, you know?


----------



## Petzy

Ugh I cant stop thinking about this damn 2WW... I almost wish it was over


----------



## barbikins

hahaha like the Shining! Btw, awesome movie & book ;)

I always have brown spotting the day before AF starts. Some times 2 days before but now it seems the day before full blown AF. So I presume this will start either tomorrow or Thursday. Unless I'm so wrong & I'm pregnant but my body & tests all point to "you ain't knocked up, bitch!" :)

Yes, I want this wait OVER


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> hahaha like the Shining! Btw, awesome movie & book ;)
> 
> I always have brown spotting the day before AF starts. Some times 2 days before but now it seems the day before full blown AF. So I presume this will start either tomorrow or Thursday. Unless I'm so wrong & I'm pregnant but my body & tests all point to "you ain't knocked up, bitch!" :)
> 
> Yes, I want this wait OVER

lol @ "aint knocked up bitch" at least we can laugh at this hell! LOL 

I am not optimistic either. Boobs are getting a bit more sore - sigh.:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## barbikins

*sigh*
I want this whole TTC over. 
2 days to go! Or 1.5? Day countin confuses me lol. 
I'm in a bitter mood after the hellish day I had at work ontop of it. 
I think of my test tmr morning is negative. I've got my answer. 
Sometimes I have a 13 day LP & some times 14. So likely AF to show Thursday. 
It's going to be horrible to know its over and sit at a doctors office to take a pregnancy test. Faking brutal shit. Bah!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi girls , can I just say I am loving your sense of humour :) first time I've smiled all day :) thanks and good luck with your journey


----------



## Petzy

Haha thanks if there's one thing Barb and I are great for its a laugh! Lol


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> *sigh*
> I want this whole TTC over.
> 2 days to go! Or 1.5? Day countin confuses me lol.
> I'm in a bitter mood after the hellish day I had at work ontop of it.
> I think of my test tmr morning is negative. I've got my answer.
> Sometimes I have a 13 day LP & some times 14. So likely AF to show Thursday.
> It's going to be horrible to know its over and sit at a doctors office to take a pregnancy test. Faking brutal shit. Bah!!!!

I know. I would not want to go there either and sit there and take a pregnancy test knowing that it was negative. That is totally brutal. Im hoping your hcg is still building up. A blood test is more sensitive right? Look at us moping around like this ha ha Ha


----------



## barbikins

Haha! Yep we try to amuse ourselves :)

I'm totally moping today. Been moping all day and worse when i got home. I want this day over with!!!!!! I only have a FRER left and I will save it for tmr morning. Just so I don't agonize all day :)


----------



## Petzy

Like clockwork. I'm out. Usually I get full blown AF when I wake up but the spotting, aching boobs and starting to cramp is more than enough. Tampon in and ready to go lol. 

Beyond depressing. I really hope you have better luck than me. I have to order some opk in the next few days for this cycle as I'm all out. 

I gave myself permission to mope all day before picking up my bootstraps tomorrow and starting over Again. Then I will think about what maybe I can do a little different this cycle. Not sure I can sacrifice anything else given no alcohol and no caffeine. 

Xoxo


----------



## barbikins

Awe Meg!!! I'm sorry to hear :( haha - tampon in & ready to go. You're funny. 
Dayum. We need to end this shitty streak. I got a bfn this morning. I can't imagine I'm going to get any different news tmr. 
I checked my cervix & it's up high, lots of creamy CM. as soon as I checked, some cramps started. But stopped. No spotting yet. I don't have the typical AF symptoms but my negative preggo tests make me think its over. It will be agonizing wait. I'm just anticipating the spotting to begin.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...i just want to start by saying that ur all amaizballs...i have read the ENTIRE thread lol...brilliant...this should be published as a novle to those of us who loose faith in ttc...i would like to add that barbs and petzy i am holding on to all the best of luck in the world for you both...nimbec i think u are a lovely girl too keeping up with everyone and supporting these lovely ladies........i myself is 8dpo and trying my HARDEST to hold out till the 3rd of march to test...hope we get our bfp...me and oH lost our baby this january at 10 wks...we were deveststed and after all the strength i could muster we decided to try again...i am on prenatals and going to try the grapfruit and honey thing next cycle if no bfp....barbs i really really wish u all the best and have my f tightly x for ur iui test resaults. Will be checking this thread every couple of hours to keep up to date...hope u ladys dont mind me joining...i have no friends blahhhhh lol some expert support may come in handy lol....best of luck xxxxxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi Nat - welcome!!! It should i say welcome to the mad house tee Hee!!! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :( the whole ttc journey is so very hard & cruel :( BUT miracles do happen - it took me 4years :) 

Petzy that's SHiT!!!! U did make me giggle tho :) much needed today so thankyou!! Wicked ***** witch!!!!! If its any consolation I managed 3 month no alcohol/caffeine limited sugar - oh really copped it tho as I was a right narky cow!! 

Barbs I'm still hanging on to an ounce of hope for you praying the bitch stays away!!! Sending you all big hugs as I know what a horrid feeling you must be having :( (((((hugs)))))) 

Right as for me - I will e a mummy next thus 7th march! My section is booked it seems my lil man wants to meet us early! I'm now very nervous infant terrified about everything from my c section to being a mum an if course praying he is healthy!!! I have low fluid hence his early arrival. I will keep in touch tho if you don't mind? I am going to stalk until you all get those bfps!


----------



## natjenson

Oooh any news yet...keep checking the thread but bodys online yet...hope all is well xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies...i just want to start by saying that ur all amaizballs...i have read the ENTIRE thread lol...brilliant...this should be published as a novle to those of us who loose faith in ttc...i would like to add that barbs and petzy i am holding on to all the best of luck in the world for you both...nimbec i think u are a lovely girl too keeping up with everyone and supporting these lovely ladies........i myself is 8dpo and trying my HARDEST to hold out till the 3rd of march to test...hope we get our bfp...me and oH lost our baby this january at 10 wks...we were deveststed and after all the strength i could muster we decided to try again...i am on prenatals and going to try the grapfruit and honey thing next cycle if no bfp....barbs i really really wish u all the best and have my f tightly x for ur iui test resaults. Will be checking this thread every couple of hours to keep up to date...hope u ladys dont mind me joining...i have no friends blahhhhh lol some expert support may come in handy lol....best of luck xxxxxx

NAT - First of all - I cannot believe you read our entire thread haha!! It must have taken you ages LOL! Good for you

Secondly - we'd love you to join... its pretty much just me, Barb, and Nimbec who stalks us and we love her for it! and Now you... so you are not alone and you have friends here. :) Be our new regular! We are really supportive for eachother and we are also pretty fab and damn funny so hopefully you have a good sense of humor lol

Thanks for your well wishes.... we have been waiting a long time it seems! Barb even more than I, so we are really hoping for our BFP's ASAP! 

Im am so sorry to hear about your miscarriage - I cannot even imagine. But I am glad you are getting back on the horse and TTC again - its important and you will get that BFP again soon I am sure. Tell us a bit more about yoU! Where are you from, etc - how old are you and DH? Our ages are posted in our signatures but I am 29 and DH is 31... I wish I started sooner now! LOL

I am officially on CD1.... Hold out as long as you can! So proud of myself for not testing this cycle haha:happydance:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Awe Meg!!! I'm sorry to hear :( haha - tampon in & ready to go. You're funny.
> Dayum. We need to end this shitty streak. I got a bfn this morning. I can't imagine I'm going to get any different news tmr.
> I checked my cervix & it's up high, lots of creamy CM. as soon as I checked, some cramps started. But stopped. No spotting yet. I don't have the typical AF symptoms but my negative preggo tests make me think its over. It will be agonizing wait. I'm just anticipating the spotting to begin.

Barb! Sorry for such a delay what a nutty day - so hard to find the 5 minutes I need to catch up here on BNB lol....

You are so right about our shitty streak. This sucks balls!!! lol

Any updates yet? Is your cervix supposed to be high when AF is coming? Let me know. I would check mine but it would be pretty gross - like the movie Carrie if you know what I mean. I havent checked my tampon but given the feelings of internal ovarian explosions I am pretty sure I know whats happening down there LOL

What time are you going into the clinic tomorrow? XOXO


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hi Nat - welcome!!! It should i say welcome to the mad house tee Hee!!! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :( the whole ttc journey is so very hard & cruel :( BUT miracles do happen - it took me 4years :)
> 
> Petzy that's SHiT!!!! U did make me giggle tho :) much needed today so thankyou!! Wicked ***** witch!!!!! If its any consolation I managed 3 month no alcohol/caffeine limited sugar - oh really copped it tho as I was a right narky cow!!
> 
> Barbs I'm still hanging on to an ounce of hope for you praying the bitch stays away!!! Sending you all big hugs as I know what a horrid feeling you must be having :( (((((hugs))))))
> 
> Right as for me - I will e a mummy next thus 7th march! My section is booked it seems my lil man wants to meet us early! I'm now very nervous infant terrified about everything from my c section to being a mum an if course praying he is healthy!!! I have low fluid hence his early arrival. I will keep in touch tho if you don't mind? I am going to stalk until you all get those bfps!

NIMBEC! I am thinking of you...Your C Section is booked for March 7 wow!!! It does seem he is eager to meet his mummy! That is very exciting. It is perfectly acceptable that you are nervous my dear but you are already a mummy so its your way now! :) tee hee. So exciting for you. and of COURSE you are going to continue to be here with us - we would have it no other way. You must post a pic of the little one when you can :)


----------



## nimbec

Thanks petzy! :) of course I will! I dare day ill be able to stalk even more as ill be up all hours lol!! 

Sorry your having such a shit day :( ******* witch I bloody hate her!! 

Barbs is it tomorrow you go to clinic? Wishing you the very best if luck!!!!! Fx a late sperm caught your egg and if not then massive hugs hold your head up high and go again - f*** the witch! 

You will all knock her off her broom eventually!!!


----------



## nimbec

I know we probably found out months ago but where in the world/country are you guys? I'm South Wales UK a tiny village called llandeilo.


----------



## natjenson

Awww thanku petzy... Well im 32 and oH is 30 (and a half lol) ....we are in plymouth uk...we been together for almost 9yrs now-not married yet althoe maybe one day if the cash allows....we have a wee one called harry and we been trying to complete(ish) our family....(well actuqlly id love more really but nature been against us) we tryed for 7 yrs for our lil man YES 7yrs...we eventually decided we have a brake and out of the blue 6 weeks later i just did a test(just for the sake of it) and booom....i thought my eyes were deseaving me there it was bfp....omg i thought am i dreaming again am i about wake up after another one of those heartbreaking dreams...so i phone the other half who was hard at work to tell him as i was bursting with excitment and he told me to [email protected]#%k off lol he didnt believe it till he got home...bless him he was shaking all day and unable to concentrate lol....any whoooos 9 months later and lil harry arrived and now the family home is like a flaming mad house lol WOULDNT have it any other way tho....so- as it took sooooooo long to get our wee man we "let my insides recover" and ttc again...in the mean time weve had our loss and trying to move forward now...iv been a right unpredicable cowbag sometimes since the mc but finding this thread has give a swift kick up the behind lol...so why no show from babs tonight ?i do hope shes ok....soz about my flaming essay there lol xxx p.s my spelling is atroshuss aswell sorryyyyyyy xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hi Nat! Wow you read all of the threads?! Dayum! I'm flattered to say the least.
We do try to support one another. It's ended up to be mostly the three of us with a few passer-by's. I am loyal to this thread & I have great support.
Welcome & I wish you the very best in your journey too!. I am so very sorry for your loss. I've endured a loss after birth & it's very difficult no mater at what phase you endure this loss. I wish you & your husband so much luck! And yes - you can join us :)

I am going in for my test tomorrow super early & usually get results around 1pm. So we'll see :) I'm very nervous & I am already anticipating a negative result based on my findings.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy, Nimbec - thank you!!! You guys are awesome & funny!
Petzy - I started checking my CM when we started trying. It takes a couple of months to get the hang of it & eventually I knew approximately when to start checking & when I could stop. They say to check from after AF to next AF so you can get used to how your cervix feels & in what position. And it helped me a lot. I could feel at ease knowing when the best time was to BD.

Cervix should be low & firm when AF comes so far it's still up very high. Dunno - could be reading into things. I've still have the most mild of cramps today, barely noticeable. Not the typical pins/needles. Still no spotting. I do wonder now if the HCG shot may be delaying the process?

Nimbec - wow! March 7th - crazy! It feels like not so long ago you announced your pregnancy. How time has been flying. I'm thinking of you & I hope it goes well. How many weeks will your little many be? C-Section can seem scary but know that so many woman do it every day & it's in the best interest of your baby so just think of that! XO

And - I live in Toronto, Ontario - Canada! BTW, Nimbec - whats your name?
I think you can figure mine is Barb by now ;) LOL


----------



## natjenson

Awwewwe best best bestest of luck to u barbs im trying to work out the timediffetence between us so i can check online tmr....its 11.15 pm here what about you xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat I am from about 40 minutes past Barb but I guess you could say Toronto area as well in Ontario Canada. :). I visited the UK last year. Loved it! Also my grandmother was Welsh and my grandfather Estonian so Europe is in my blood Haha. 

Barb best of luck to you tomorrow morning. I will be thinking about you. Try to relax tonight and I hope no spotting starts tonight..... XO


----------



## Petzy

Nat you are 5 hours ahead of us. It's 630 pm here :)


----------



## natjenson

Oooo taaaa much for that petz so ill check in around 5/6 pm tmr then...xxxx...oh and i tested earlier-yh i caved lol....bfn tho booooo...well there was a shadow line which dissapeared after 10 mins...oh well 3rd of march it is then. night night -hope tmr is a good day for u all xxx


----------



## barbikins

Thanks ladies. I'm feeling rather bummed out tonight. I'd rather not go take a blood test tmr just to have someone tell me I'm not pregnant. Officially. Bah.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm feeling rather bummed out tonight. I'd rather not go take a blood test tmr just to have someone tell me I'm not pregnant. Officially. Bah.

I know Barb. I wouldnt want to either but I am holding onto hope anyways!!! Let me know what they say in general. FX

CD2 over here and cramps are brutal... ugh! LOL


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg! & Ladies...
I got the blood work done so it's just a waiting game now.
No sign of AF & no cramps. My urine test this morning was stark white.
I'm still thinking AF is going to arrive. Even though I don't have the symptoms - the pregnancy tests I've been taking are throwing me right off. 
I think I should have a call for around 1pm. Ugh.


----------



## nimbec

Hey ladies ugh barbs horrid wait!! I'm trying to hold on to a bit if hope for you! 

Petzy yuk I hated the cramps they can be crippling bloody witch!! 

Will drop in later!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg! & Ladies...
> I got the blood work done so it's just a waiting game now.
> No sign of AF & no cramps. My urine test this morning was stark white.
> I'm still thinking AF is going to arrive. Even though I don't have the symptoms - the pregnancy tests I've been taking are throwing me right off.
> I think I should have a call for around 1pm. Ugh.

Not even spotting yet? well I have FX for you. Im sure between now and 1 its going to dragggg for you despite you thinking you are out... Try to distract yourself some how!!

Did they say anything about your tests being negative or no?


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hey ladies ugh barbs horrid wait!! I'm trying to hold on to a bit if hope for you!
> 
> Petzy yuk I hated the cramps they can be crippling bloody witch!!
> 
> Will drop in later!

I know - normally I only have cramps the first day of AF and then I am totally fine.. but not this time! lol


----------



## barbikins

No i didnt bother telling the lab tech's about my test. I'll just wait to hear from the blood lab. That's the best I can do right now.
I've got lots to keep me going today but I feel dread.


----------



## nimbec

Petzy maybe it's a good sign I kinda felt the more ago u I was in I was having a good lining clear out so more hope for next cycle! 

Barbs it's horrid I know, not long now tho and hopefully you can keep busy :/ we are all clinging onto a mini hope for you (((hugs)))


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Nimbec :) I hope I'm wrong but I just don't think so :( :(


----------



## natjenson

Hiya barbs...im checking thread regulary...oH thinks im up to simthing now lol...bless.....im with petz and nimbec we are all holding on for u...big masseeevo FX for u...try and ocupie urself if u can....not long to go now love...must be awfull and nerve racking ...just make sure to relax aswell xxx


----------



## barbikins

Got the call early! It's a BFN!


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> Got the call early! It's a BFN!

*hugs* that so sucks


----------



## nimbec

Nioooooooo!!! ********** witch I'm so so so sorry Hun ((((hugs)))) there is nothing I can say I know but we are here for you!!!!!!! Are you doing another iui this cycle? Xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Got the call early! It's a BFN!

Barb I am sorry. that is just nasty BS - stupid bitch witch.

UGH!

I am quite sure you said you would do IUI again this cycle so I suppose its onto the next. I do hope the witch shows now so you can move onto it...

What I did this cycle which seems to have helped a bit is I gave myself the day to be bitter and grumpy and then today i started over - trying to have a positive attitude. Its all I can do! That, and try to have faith in statistics...

XOXOX big hugs to you Barb


----------



## natjenson

Uhhhhhhh barbz im gutted for u and hubby....that really sucks....oh i hope ur ok....i can inly hope af dont show and u maybe get ur bfp in next couple of days....sooo sorry hope ur well masive hugs being sent over seas to you xxx


----------



## barbikins

Thanks everyone! We're not happy about it.
I have been moping for about 3 days about this & shortly after the phone call I started to feel better. I guess I don't have to agonize anymore. I just want AF to show already!
If it could show today/tmr I could potentially have IUI on my husband's birthday & find out if I'm pregnant on MY birthday. It's 13 days & then 14 days after his birthday. LOL. But I haven't even started spotting ;( Tiny bit of cramps.

Yes, going to do IUI again - indefinitely until I'm pregnant. 
I am however going to more than likely give Clomid a try. It will up my odds by 50%. 1 in 5 woman will get pregnant. So, why not? I called today about it & a nurse should get back to me today.


----------



## natjenson

Ahhh im really glad ur going to keep trying...im sooo sorry for you both...that would be great if that plan comes together for both ur birthdays...how lovley...what a story to tell to the grandkidlets eh...i personally think you deserve to put ur feet up tonight and say what the heck to the rest of the world and have a real lrg glass(stuff it-BOTTLE LOL) of wine and relax tonight...tomorow is a new day barbs a new dawn even....hope u have a good night ok xxc


----------



## nimbec

Barbs so glad you are looking forward :) I'd go for the clomid too even tho it's bloody awful stuff!! Make sure u get hubby to promise not to leave you when you start crying over washing the dishes hehehe it seriously turned me in to a hormonal wreck!! But I was in it 5-6 months eek I'm amazed oh is still with me :0 will continue to stalk you all!!! 

I've got a temp & sore throat tonight so feeling a bit sorry for myself grrrr


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Thanks everyone! We're not happy about it.
> I have been moping for about 3 days about this & shortly after the phone call I started to feel better. I guess I don't have to agonize anymore. I just want AF to show already!
> If it could show today/tmr I could potentially have IUI on my husband's birthday & find out if I'm pregnant on MY birthday. It's 13 days & then 14 days after his birthday. LOL. But I haven't even started spotting ;( Tiny bit of cramps.
> 
> Yes, going to do IUI again - indefinitely until I'm pregnant.
> I am however going to more than likely give Clomid a try. It will up my odds by 50%. 1 in 5 woman will get pregnant. So, why not? I called today about it & a nurse should get back to me today.

Sounds like a good plan Barb... Take the clomid if it may help by that much. A Birthday BFP would be great :) Im glad you feel better by not agonizing - I totally agree with that - I am so glad I didnt test early and that AF showed up like clockwork because i HATE waiting more than I hate a BFN I think...

XOX tomorow is a new day for us both. I hope AF shows soon.:hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Maybe it's ment to be a birthday bfp - mine was a birthday bfp (well a couple if days early) 

How are you holding up nat?


----------



## natjenson

Hiya nimbec im doing ok thanku...i been doing my nut in trying not to test ((( again lol)))...got oH to litterally hide my tests and under NO circumstances to let be have them back till the 3rd...ill practically have to beg for them back -that should be fun eh pmsl...i tested again this morning got another shadow which faded after 10 mins-dam those tests lol...can wait till sunday now...think this is how a turkeying drug addict wud feel... I really hope af dont get me befor sunday-not due till monday/tuesday.sorry to hear ur feeling poorly i really hope u feel better soon .u mudt be feeling nervous for delivery day now huh...dont worry tho it will all be fine.that special moment awaits u and ur bubba...gl love xxx


----------



## nimbec

Aww Hun I know how you feel I made oh hide mine once but we ended up having an almighty row as I wanted to test so bad lol - so I drove to the supermarket and bought one and even did it there and then in tescos....oh dear serious poas ahollic!! Best of luck - thinking of you! 

Bubs will be almost 4 weeks early so in worried about him but fx all will be ok!


----------



## natjenson

Pmsl thats really tickled me...iv been trying my ABSOLUTE HARDEST not to buy a shed load on internet as i wud just end up emptying the bank account lol...so i just get the poundland jobys so when there gone there gone but i then start to ss...urgh wat a polava eh....we have really good neo natal techknology in uk now so i know ur bubbas gunna be in good hands but i sypathise how worrying it must be for u and oH...soon tho he will be home with his mummy(( and let the fun and gamed begin)) lol....it must be a confusing time really -Excited/worryed youll be fine tho-tho i must say make sure u milk the extra help youll get post op...mummys deserve rest after 9months of heart burn lack of sleep and back ache....ill be keeping my fx for aswell xxxx


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies, thanks for your support - you guys are the best :o)
I think some alcohol will be in my play list this weekend. You better believe it!
I am just waiting for AF to finally arrive. I still have no signs of her arrival. I've had only the tiniest of cramps today. No spotting - nothing. I just want to get this show on the road. I was really hoping AF would arrive today. But if not today then I hope tomorrow so I can go on.
I didn't hear back from the nurse today about doing Clomid. I will wait to see if she calls tomorrow. I could still find out on my birthday if I'm pregnant via urine test but b/c AF didn't arrive today, the lineup of my hubby's bday & mine doesn't seem likely. Unless I ovulate earlier than this cycle. 

Does clomid make you ovulate earlier than normal???


----------



## natjenson

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a17379455/how_to_get_pregnant_fast_on_clomid
Hiya barbs i found this for you..its a good site and ive used for 2yrs now i trust this site....i havent read the whole thing but it basically gives a good "run down of clomide"...hope thus helps love xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hay barbs well i just read it all and just relised u probly know most of it all anyway but i hope it helps alittle lol xxx


----------



## nimbec

Well it's 5am here and I'm wide awake - happy dayz! Combination of horrid cold & sore throat :( 

Barbs clomid made me o between cd 14-16 but I didn't o on my own at all... But it does apparently make 0 stronger & increase risk of double ov hehe :) I'd definitely give it a try! 

Right off to try and get some sleep - even the dog is wide awake now haha just had to get up & let him out poor boy totally confused as mum is awake (he's a chuihuaua & sleeps in his house in the bedroom)


----------



## Petzy

Oh Nimbec I feel for you! poor thing so pregnant and up all hours of the night! Im afraid that wont change much once bubs arrives haha - but it will be for good reason! :) I hope you were able to get some rest.

Nat - Im glad you got DH to hide those tests.... that was smart! LOL I find it easiest not to buy them in the first place - makes me less temped to go spend lots of money on one stupid test. But I know its hard....

Barb -Any spotting this AM my friend? I wonder how close of cycle buddies we will end up being as I am not on CD3....

Im going to order some OPK today as I am all out.

I have a pap/physical on Monday with my FDR. Since I never actually discussed the results of my bloodwork and ultrasound with her I guess she will bring them up then. Again, they would have told me if there was anything concerning about the fibroid. I wonder if there is anything I can do in my diet to help with that.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat! Thanks for the link!!! I often google everything. But haven't put in too much time/effort into Clomid research. As it turns out, my doctor doesn't want me doing Clomid yet. She wants me to do another natural IUI. The nurse explained to me that Clomid is best for woman who don't ovulate & this isn't my issue. Plus, it thins the lining of the uterus & so that's a side effect that can work against me. So one more round of natural IUI & then if that doesn't work, my doctor will want to see me for a followup & then talk about Clomid with me. Go through the risks & give me more information. So, that's what we're going to do. 

Nimbec, I'm sorry you're not sleeping well. You've probably got a lot going through your mind lately too. Stress works that way - it interrupts your sleep. 
Stressus-interuptus-of-the-sleepus.

Meg, I haven't started my period yet. No spotting, no cramps, nothing. I am ready to get this faking show on the road. I thought I felt some cramping yesterday & honestly thought that I would get my period over night & wake up with the SURPRISE! BITCH IS HERE!!! But alas, didn't happen. I hope it happens today or tomorrow in terms of a bunch of timing issues with IUI & stuff going on. Always trying to coordinate with the presence of my SD.

I think I've decided I'm not going to buy pregnancy tests this cycle. I am going to try & be patient like you, Meg, & wait it out until my blood test. Or in the least, use a pregnancy test around the time AF will show up. Which will be a day after or so of my Birthday (March 28th). I dont know if my clinic is open over the Easter holidays so if its not & thats when 14dpo is, I will likely cave if I feel I may have a good chance.

I had a mini-melt down in the car this morning. I'm just so done with this whole TTC CRAP! Found out a friend of ours is pregnant. She, who smoked pot EVERY day, drank booze EVERY day. She got pregnant. After about 3-4 months. Fak me, really? I got so angry. And I'm just done. I feel so uncomfortable around pregnant woman & babies & people knowing we've been trying for more than a year which has me feeling inadequate. I'm really just burning out. And I'm dealing with other life's stresses & still mourning our little girl & I just want it to all end & let there be some happier times.
I'm really afraid if IUI doesn't work. I'm afraid of the unknown & I don't think I have it in me to wait for a few more years b/f it finally, naturally happens. I'm just tapped out right now.


----------



## natjenson

Oh my -barbs im soooo sad for u right now...ur message is really heartfelt altho i think u probly needed to get that all off your sholders...u MUST keep ur strength up girl...after reading this whole thread i just know its going to work out for u and dh eventually...i felt like this alot a couple of yrs ago and i forgot what i was actually living for and mainly who i was but one day i had to shake myself down firmly hold up my head and take a step forward with my life...damm that was hard and they were dark days...i remember hating all my "so called friends" (back then) bc they wete all having kids and i just "wasnt good enough" to be in thier club but i relised that envy got me nowhere...i am a GREAT believer in destiny and that everything happens to us for a reason-it makes us who we are i spose....my lesson was patience thats what i had to learn ( as well as keeping faith)...i really really hope u pull through this...maybe a long weekend trip away...to grieve and to claw back some of u again...maybe dh could arrange that for u to treat u...i know this is the last thing u probly want to hear right now but have thought about having a break this cycle just so you can relax and not worry about the next test u have to take ....and then after that u got a fresh mind again...me and my oH had words the other day-he said he was worried for me as i was testing alot again and that it seemed that i was too wrapped up in the whole ttc again...i quicly reasurred him but i suppose sometimes they dont get it untill we find ourselfs in an emotional heap again...if only they relised that its not just a hormoanal thing this is highs lows and some days wat the feck...its our bodys going through all this isnt it...yeah they hurt too but they seem to manage better- if only we knew there secret to that eh ..... I KNOW it will work out for barb...just keep the faith ok...sending hugs overseas to u so if u feel alittle warmer later on that was my hug reaching you lol....chin up barbs xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi barb. I'm sorry I haven't been on yet to check in. 

I'm really sorry about how you were feeling. I hope you are feeling a bit better today. I completely understand why you feel like you do but TTC is never hopeless. There are many ways by which we can accomplish the ultimate goal. Hopefully you won't have to do anything further than IUI. And it WILL happen. And not in a few years. But keeping our spirits up is the only way to survive the many days and weeks in between. I know sometimes that's really hard. Especially around the time of AF lol! But we can't forget about our lives between now and when we finally get there. Lets try to make the most of every day and give ourselves fair time to mope each cycle :). I am guilty of this too of course but I am working hard to practice what I preach haha. 

With respect to your previous loss though I cannot even imagine having gone through that and you are definitely a brave inspiration to me. 

FX that your time comes very soon. We are all in this journey together no matter what and how long it may take. 

Natjen those were kind words xo


----------



## butterflywolf

Sorry if I offend, but I am just wondering have you tried not to be so stressed about becoming preggy? Honestly i hated when people told me this when we were ttc because it's like...really? You do the deed and you should be preggy end of story. And when you have people telling you not to be so stressed it just ticks you off. I had SIL tell me and a few others.
Well after knowing everything checked out fine with us we weren't stressed and said...screw it it'll happen when it will happen and I kept track of temping just because I enjoy knowing when my period for sure was going to come, but other than that we just had fun with it and didn't worry about being preggy or not. 
Sorry again if anything I said offened because I know you ladies have been trying forever which isn't fair. *goes back in my hole now and just quietly stalks thread rooting for you ladies*.


----------



## nimbec

Barbs I'm so sorry I've only just popped back on (((((hugs)))))) I know there is absolutely nothing we can say that will make you feel better but I'm sending you a massive virtual hug!! Now then I say book a nice meal with hubby or a spa day to treat yourself to a bit of pampering :) hehe if I was closer I'd come with you!! You have always been so positive so ok loosing faith now - I won't allow it ;) I know not many will understand how you feel an its the worst pain but it will get easier especially as you embark on this next cycle xxxx 

Hi to everyone else! :) 

Butterfly hi :) I think everyone on here has tried for so long without being stressed by it that it has gone past that point and you start pinning hopes on things like iui. I know in my 4yr struggle that I had times where it was easy to be relaxed and others where it was ruling my life - it's just so hard. I do understand what your saying tho but I think the girls have all tried that approach over the last year :( I wish we had a button that we could just switch off would be much easier. 

Congratulations I your pregnancy!!!


----------



## butterflywolf

@nimbec: I agree. If there was a button to turn on or off it'd be so much easier XD And thank you. From what I read just a few more days until your bundle of joy is in your arms! Can't wait *^^*


----------



## nimbec

Thanks yes it's all very REAL now - eek! Just hoping and praying he is healthy as will be a bit early. Keeping everything crossed!!!


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Ladies! Can I join?! Today is 7 days since trigger! I too have become an addict! lol..I started testing out the HCG on day 4. Day 4 & 5 the line was really faint. Yesterday, day 6 no line. I'm really hoping for my first BFP. No sore boobs. Little bloating..twigs on/off. Is this normal? Baby dust to all of US!!


----------



## natjenson

Hiya girls-pretty late i know lol but i was speaking to another bnb girl earlier and she mentioned maca in her post....i have googled this and well all i can say is its worth a read...befor i even consider it as an option i will obviously speak to gp first but i just wanted to share my findings incase anyone was intetesred......well im testing in the morning-doing a hpt ill be cd29 so wish me luck...will let u all know any how...
Ooo and big welcome to lovepink...im pretty new to this thread and all the ladys are very lovley on here
Hay nimbec thinking about u gl to ur c sec love...make the most of the rest for now let us know how u do xxx


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Natjenson! Thanks for the Welcome! I'm very new this thread and the whole TTC. I have soo many emotions going through me! I test 3/12. I know for sure the Ovidrel is out of my system. I've been testing since 4DPT :( I know..not good! I'm really Hoping and Praying for my first ever BFP!


----------



## natjenson

Hiya lovepink. Ur bound to be v emotional right now love...so is this your first ttc cycle? ...ill have my fx for u xx


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi! Really?! :( Yes this my first cycle. Me too!!


----------



## natjenson

Hiya girls...tested this morning....bllllllah! B fat n....:-( will test again on wenday if no af...
Jyst want to mention as i forgot to befor but i have his condition called middle smerts...((( wierd name i know but that whats is called lol)) well anyway its german name for painfull ovulation -ah haa i hear you say but trust me its not pleasent lol its a bitter sweet thing really...basically my gp diagnosed me with it last year..iv had it for a looooooong time but i i finally got it checked out.....well what happens is when i begin to o i have the most horrendous pain in the ovarys for roughly 24 hrs....so i have this theory...i am going to opk next cycle if no af and double check that the pain is coordinated with opk's-if not im back to the drawing board...im really dissapionted today about the bfn but im not completley out yet i spose xxx


----------



## mumtoz2013

Hi Everyone!

First of all, just want to say good luck to everyone.

Little bit about me:

I am 26 years old, DH 35, mum to 4 year old DD. We are trying to conceive our second baby and the 2WW is KILLING me!

I am 8 dpo today and already tested twice :-( BFN both times. I am definitely a POAS addict.

I am having a few symptoms, but not sure if they are in my mind. Alot of slippery CM today, bbies are not sore, sometimes a bit neaseous, alot of lower back pain, and irritable. Could I be pregant?

My cyles are not always on time, so could I be ovulating now (confused because of CM)? I used OPK, but not sure now. This is our first cycle TTC, but already feel emotionally overwhelmed.

I look forward to getting to know everyone and baby dust to us all.


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hiya girls...tested this morning....bllllllah! B fat n....:-( will test again on wenday if no af...
> Jyst want to mention as i forgot to befor but i have his condition called middle smerts...((( wierd name i know but that whats is called lol)) well anyway its german name for painfull ovulation -ah haa i hear you say but trust me its not pleasent lol its a bitter sweet thing really...basically my gp diagnosed me with it last year..iv had it for a looooooong time but i i finally got it checked out.....well what happens is when i begin to o i have the most horrendous pain in the ovarys for roughly 24 hrs....so i have this theory...i am going to opk next cycle if no af and double check that the pain is coordinated with opk's-if not im back to the drawing board...im really dissapionted today about the bfn but im not completley out yet i spose xxx

Natjen - You are not out yet - good luck to you. I have read about that condition before - I almost wish that I had OV symptoms so I would know when to have sex better! LOL All I have are my OPKs :)


----------



## Petzy

Lovepink81 said:


> Hi! Really?! :( Yes this my first cycle. Me too!!

Welcome Lovepink :) You are from SoCal? I am jealous!! :) Good luck to you - your first cycle IUI I take it? :flower:


----------



## Petzy

mumtoz2013 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> First of all, just want to say good luck to everyone.
> 
> Little bit about me:
> 
> I am 26 years old, DH 35, mum to 4 year old DD. We are trying to conceive our second baby and the 2WW is KILLING me!
> 
> I am 8 dpo today and already tested twice :-( BFN both times. I am definitely a POAS addict.
> 
> I am having a few symptoms, but not sure if they are in my mind. Alot of slippery CM today, bbies are not sore, sometimes a bit neaseous, alot of lower back pain, and irritable. Could I be pregant?
> 
> My cyles are not always on time, so could I be ovulating now (confused because of CM)? I used OPK, but not sure now. This is our first cycle TTC, but already feel emotionally overwhelmed.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know everyone and baby dust to us all.

Welcome Mum :) You are in good company. You are too early for a BFP in most cases - FX fo you :) If you are only on your first cycle you have a long road of information ahead of you- I urge you to have FUN with this TTC and do what you can not to obsess about it so early on in the process.


----------



## Petzy

Hi Girls,

Where oh where is Barb? I hope you are doing ok XOXO thinking of you - if you are on a BNB break I get that 100%.

As for me, I had a physical this morning at the doctors and I took the opportunity to ask her in person about my recent ultrasound and bloodwork results. She told me that the fibroid they found was "very very tiny" and of no concern at all right now - so that is great news. She said everything else on the ultrasound looked great and no issues at all. Bloodwork was fine too. So that does make me feel good... hope its only a matter of time now bahhh - I told her that I pushed back my fertility appointment to the spring because I didnt want to go just yet and wanted to give it a few more cycles and she thought that was great.

Anyways not much else to report... I am on CD6 and starting my OPK on Friday...I probably wont be O'ing until the 12th or 13th of March .. still a ways to go...


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies!

I took a break this weekend from talking about TTC. I am still in a bit of a funk but I feel better today than I did on Friday.
I appreciate all of your support & warm thoughts & hopes & wishes - your support is priceless. I'm doing OK. I went in for my Day 3 & everything looks great. Lining is good, no cysts. Got my blood test call in the morning & everything's great. I have two follicles on both left & right measuring...wait a minute! I swear she said 18mm. Maybe she meant to say 8 or she said 8 & I heard 18? That can't be. She was ESL so I think I may have misheard her. BAH!
And that's the first time I was told about measurements in both ovaries - wtf does that mean?! I guess I'll find out which ovary will be the winner next week. My next ultrasound is next week Monday. After daylight savings - GREAT. Extra exhausted.

Anyway - I am not trying to loose hope - trust me. I know I"ve been strong for so long but you know I just had my moments this cycle. I was really hoping IUI would be the solution to my year long struggle & it wasn't so it really hit me hard. And I"m still feeling the after affects. I just don't have the motivation anymore. I feel like I am just going through the motions right now & I'm not feeling excited for this next IUI. In part b/c I can see it's not the big answer I was looking for. I just hope it happens within 3 IUIs.
I've also got a followup scheduled for early April incase this IUI doesn't work & we can discuss putting me on meds. Oh please let this be it...............

I see we have some newcomers! Welcome :) How's every one today? 


Nat - I'm sorry you got a bfn...hang in there! How many dpo are you?
You're cute, it's called : Mittelschmerz :)

Lovepink - good luck! I hope you get your BFP! How many months were you trying naturally before going to IUI?


----------



## natjenson

Ahhhh yaye so glad ur back barbs its really not the same without u...lol im such a divvy with my spelling he he he i shudda googled the spelling really pmsl....glad ur back too petz ...i been searching plymouths pharmacys for the cheapest opk's this weekend...it seems im going to have buy on the internet...any good site sugestions ladys...im not due for af till tmr and im going to test on wens mrning if the beeeatch dont show...if she does rear her mean uuuuugly face im going to experiment alittle this cycle with the opk and start logging for the gp...does nimbecc go in for c sec this thursday ??? xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hiya mummtoz welcome to you xxx


----------



## missjennakate

Hii. I am 10DPO and have been testing for the last 4 days. All of course BFN! Very disheartening!


----------



## natjenson

Ooo almost forgot to state how many dpo i am lol...im cd 29 now...13dpo.....im a 30 day cycle but with no signs af im think i may be a day or 2 late this month...ill just have to c what happens xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi missjenna welcome...it is abit early for a bfp love but hang in there theres plenty of time yet....hope u get ur bfp xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I took a break this weekend from talking about TTC. I am still in a bit of a funk but I feel better today than I did on Friday.
> I appreciate all of your support & warm thoughts & hopes & wishes - your support is priceless. I'm doing OK. I went in for my Day 3 & everything looks great. Lining is good, no cysts. Got my blood test call in the morning & everything's great. I have two follicles on both left & right measuring...wait a minute! I swear she said 18mm. Maybe she meant to say 8 or she said 8 & I heard 18? That can't be. She was ESL so I think I may have misheard her. BAH!
> And that's the first time I was told about measurements in both ovaries - wtf does that mean?! I guess I'll find out which ovary will be the winner next week. My next ultrasound is next week Monday. After daylight savings - GREAT. Extra exhausted.
> 
> Anyway - I am not trying to loose hope - trust me. I know I"ve been strong for so long but you know I just had my moments this cycle. I was really hoping IUI would be the solution to my year long struggle & it wasn't so it really hit me hard. And I"m still feeling the after affects. I just don't have the motivation anymore. I feel like I am just going through the motions right now & I'm not feeling excited for this next IUI. In part b/c I can see it's not the big answer I was looking for. I just hope it happens within 3 IUIs.
> I've also got a followup scheduled for early April incase this IUI doesn't work & we can discuss putting me on meds. Oh please let this be it...............
> 
> I see we have some newcomers! Welcome :) How's every one today?
> 
> 
> Nat - I'm sorry you got a bfn...hang in there! How many dpo are you?
> You're cute, it's called : Mittelschmerz :)
> 
> Lovepink - good luck! I hope you get your BFP! How many months were you trying naturally before going to IUI?

Hi Barb :) Glad to see you here. I cant say much else other than I completely understand where you are at right now - (as much as I can anyways) - right now I am just glad you are trekking forward and that you are moving along in the process. I think that is great. Honestly - not having high hopes last cycle made it a bit less painful for me to get AF for some reason lol... weird how that works. 

So my girlfriend who is also TTC#1 (shes on cycle #4), she is 9DPO today and has cramping and brown CM - she has a pretty clockwork cycle and has never had that before - I think she may be implanting. If so that is amazing. I hope for some bi=product baby dust this cycle perhaps lol.

CD7... starting OPK on Friday even though I know they will be mighty faded!

I forgot about grapefruit juice until today so I will start that again now.


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Petzy!! Thank you. I haven't tried IUI yet. This is my first try with Femara and Ovidrel and timed intercourse. Today is 9 days since the Ovidrel trigger shot. I was instructed to do a HPT on 3/12. I'm not really having any symptoms other than feeling slightly bloated and at times twigs here and there. This tww is driving me nuts LOL....


----------



## Lovepink81

@missjennakate: I know how you feel. I'm 9 days since my Ovidrel trigger shot. I too have been testing since day 4, also BFN. Very discouraged that I won't get my BFP. :dust: to US!!!


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Ahhhh yaye so glad ur back barbs its really not the same without u...lol im such a divvy with my spelling he he he i shudda googled the spelling really pmsl....glad ur back too petz ...i been searching plymouths pharmacys for the cheapest opk's this weekend...it seems im going to have buy on the internet...any good site sugestions ladys...im not due for af till tmr and im going to test on wens mrning if the beeeatch dont show...if she does rear her mean uuuuugly face im going to experiment alittle this cycle with the opk and start logging for the gp...does nimbecc go in for c sec this thursday ??? xxx

www.makeababy.ca - canadian site for tests

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/online-pregnancy-test.html - American site.

Amazon also sells Woldrof (sp?) tests.

Thanks hun for the welcome back :)


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg!

Yep I know what you mean about having no expectations so then you're not as disappointed. I've been there too. But this time, doing my first IUI I just had hoped I would have gotten pregnant on the first go. I'm so afraid of what if IUI doesn't work either? Then I have no ideas. :(

Anyway, I'm getting out of my funk but I still feel a bit anxious about this next round of IUI. I just want it out of the way for now. 
I'm not going to try acupuncture or ANYTHING for once. I'm just going to wing it.
And we'll see how long I last before I burst & POAS :) I'm an addict after all 
BUT the trigger shot lasted in my system for SO long that I believe I can wait until the last few days of my cycle.

Hey Lovepink - good luck xo 9 dpo is still very early. But I get it. I know how you feel. 
Are you planning to try IUI? Do you not ovulate is that why you're on meds?


----------



## Lovepink81

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg!
> 
> Yep I know what you mean about having no expectations so then you're not as disappointed. I've been there too. But this time, doing my first IUI I just had hoped I would have gotten pregnant on the first go. I'm so afraid of what if IUI doesn't work either? Then I have no ideas. :(
> 
> Anyway, I'm getting out of my funk but I still feel a bit anxious about this next round of IUI. I just want it out of the way for now.
> I'm not going to try acupuncture or ANYTHING for once. I'm just going to wing it.
> And we'll see how long I last before I burst & POAS :) I'm an addict after all
> BUT the trigger shot lasted in my system for SO long that I believe I can wait until the last few days of my cycle.
> 
> Hey Lovepink - good luck xo 9 dpo is still very early. But I get it. I know how you feel.
> Are you planning to try IUI? Do you not ovulate is that why you're on meds?


Thank you!! I ran out of pregnancy test soo I don't have anymore to test. BUT i did order some on Amazon. They should be here by the end of the week or weekend. 
We will be doing IUI. Since this was my first time with meds, we wanted to try timed BDing. If we get a BFN, praying we don't...our nexts attempts will be IUI's. Soo yeah! :wacko:


----------



## barbikins

I hope that you get your bfp then!!! How long have you been trying?
If you end up doing IUI I started a great thread for support. xo


----------



## Lovepink81

barbikins said:


> I hope that you get your bfp then!!! How long have you been trying?
> If you end up doing IUI I started a great thread for support. xo

Thank you! Me too!! Without meds and just on our own...a little over a year. Just started with meds. I will definitely add to that thread! I love that there is soo much support here!! :flower:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg!
> 
> Yep I know what you mean about having no expectations so then you're not as disappointed. I've been there too. But this time, doing my first IUI I just had hoped I would have gotten pregnant on the first go. I'm so afraid of what if IUI doesn't work either? Then I have no ideas. :(
> 
> Anyway, I'm getting out of my funk but I still feel a bit anxious about this next round of IUI. I just want it out of the way for now.
> I'm not going to try acupuncture or ANYTHING for once. I'm just going to wing it.
> And we'll see how long I last before I burst & POAS :) I'm an addict after all
> BUT the trigger shot lasted in my system for SO long that I believe I can wait until the last few days of my cycle.
> 
> Hey Lovepink - good luck xo 9 dpo is still very early. But I get it. I know how you feel.
> Are you planning to try IUI? Do you not ovulate is that why you're on meds?

I would felt the exact same way as you - going throuh the procedural route you would just have to believe that much more that the chances are better - ugh! FX for this or next cycle.... 

You are right about the trigger shot - you can definitely wait until the last few days of your cycle if you wanted to - but I know you Barb and you will be testing for that trigger shot to dissapear lol....

I feel anxious about this cycle too... honestly I know it sounds so "Eeyore" but I feel like theres no way its going to happen.... after 10 months of no protection and 7 months of timing and OPK's, I really cant believe it didnt happen yet! Now that my bloodwork is fine and my ultrasound was good (finding out that fibroid was tiny) I do feel a bit better about it. I will see how the next couple cycles go and if nothing then I will go to the clinic likely in May..... I am going to be 30 in July and I truly never imagined I would not be pregnant by 30! (LOL in the fall I was assuming I would be giving birth near my birthday - HAH!)

we are in this boat together :) All of us!


----------



## Petzy

Natjen how have you been?

and Nimbec - the countdown is on how are you feeling???


----------



## natjenson

Hiya girls...sorry i didnt check in yesterday..desided to have a cyber free world yesterday...been feeling quite low today..im 15dpo and keep getting bfn's...im normally 30day cycle so dont know what the hecks happening now...spose ill test again in the morning if still no af....il be 2days late by then aswell....confused dot com lol...thank u for the link barbs im going to give that a whirl later when my mad house finally quiets down ...hope all you ladys are doing ok gl for us all-we blooming need it dont we xxx


----------



## barbikins

ARgh! I replied from my phone last night & it didn't upload. This is the second time that has happened. :(

Meg - I think you might be right about me. I am a POAS-aholic :) But I"m going to try hard. I didn't buy any more pregnancy tests & I dont have the desire. It was very disheartening & if I can get through the TWW w/o the added stress of testing then great. I already know the trigger takes SO long to exit my system. 
I dont understand why? It takes days for some woman! A Friend of mind said her friend - by the time she was 8dpo, she was getting a faint true positive. WTF?!

Anyway we'll see - for now - I don't feel like engaging in TTC activities. I'm sorta over it right now. I'm glad we're doing IUI cuz having sex for TTC would be pretty annoying about now - lol.

I TOTALLY get the Eeyore complex. I have had it a lot over the past 12 months. And I still feel it this cycle. I faking hate it. I really just want my life back. I feel like I've wished this year away & all I can think of is the end of each cycle - Am I pregnant? I want to move on with my life & start planning. I can't even plan too far ahead :(

Hi Nat :) You're two days late & bnf???
You usually have a 12day LP? That's super odd that you're late & getting negative tests. Do you feel like AF is coming?


----------



## natjenson

Hiya barbs...it is odd...I'm confused by it all today...I don't know if the prenatals that I started this cycle have messed up my timing...I've had no cramping no (((major))) mood swings but I do have sore bbs and an outbreak of acne(which isn't like me)....lower back pain today but I'm trying not to ss as il only get myself all wound up...my oH is going to start taking maca next week-read about it and it increases male sperm motility and quantity by 200% ( I feckng deal lol) worth a try I spose lol only fair isn't I mean us girls do enough to make it happen don't we...will keep you all updated with that :)


----------



## natjenson

Hiya barbs just to let you know that I think site link you sent me is great..will defo be getting some of that when oH "lends me credit card lol" .... :). Xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat - maybe you're pregnant & it just not showing up yet on the tests?
Do you think you'll go for blood work this week if AF doesn't show?
I've heard of Maca & a friend of mine recommended it to me. My husband has no issues fertility wise that we can tell w/his swimmers. He's excelling actually.
Me on the other hand, shows nothing but we can't know if my eggs are accepting the sperm or if I'm not implanting. And the reasons "why" we're unsure of.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> ARgh! I replied from my phone last night & it didn't upload. This is the second time that has happened. :(
> 
> Meg - I think you might be right about me. I am a POAS-aholic :) But I"m going to try hard. I didn't buy any more pregnancy tests & I dont have the desire. It was very disheartening & if I can get through the TWW w/o the added stress of testing then great. I already know the trigger takes SO long to exit my system.
> I dont understand why? It takes days for some woman! A Friend of mind said her friend - by the time she was 8dpo, she was getting a faint true positive. WTF?!
> 
> Anyway we'll see - for now - I don't feel like engaging in TTC activities. I'm sorta over it right now. I'm glad we're doing IUI cuz having sex for TTC would be pretty annoying about now - lol.
> 
> I TOTALLY get the Eeyore complex. I have had it a lot over the past 12 months. And I still feel it this cycle. I faking hate it. I really just want my life back. I feel like I've wished this year away & all I can think of is the end of each cycle - Am I pregnant? I want to move on with my life & start planning. I can't even plan too far ahead :(
> 
> Hi Nat :) You're two days late & bnf???
> You usually have a 12day LP? That's super odd that you're late & getting negative tests. Do you feel like AF is coming?

Hate when that happens... Ive done it a few times on the Ipad too ugh so frustrating! I know what you mean re the planning.. its like ok do we want to do this but wait what if I am? What if Im not? blah blah blah 

I realized today that this is my last cycle for a chance at a 2013 baby lol - now if thats not depressing I dont know what is LMAO! 2014 here I come?? yay?? haha.

I read about Maca after I saw your post and Natjens post.... I wonder if I should pick some up. At this point I have no idea at all if DH has sperm issues so should I bother or what can it hurt?

Hugs to everyone.....


----------



## natjenson

Hiya barbs and petz ....I'm thinking off af dont show by weekend then ill be phoning go on Monday for bloods....that's going to be REALLY hard to see the weekend through tho...
Was speaking to a girl on another gthread and she mentioned the maca r
To so I googled it and it is good for male fertility even if there's no obvious or proven signs of "sluggish" sperm....either way it boosts the motility and also it is a good aid for low moods ,personal endurance and also all the athletes that train for the Olympics even take it as is perfectly safe and boosts their energy too...oH is only too pleased to give maca a try...ha why not think I've been taking enough to help ttc lol...well we will c how it goes anyway...

On a good note today oH walked in with an iPad for me today yippeeee I love ths thing soooo much easier than a flaming phone to use-I can see lol- AND spell (better) pmsl... :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Urgh I've got myself into a right pickle here...I can't seem to be able to work out my lp...I'm a 30 day cycle...so how do I work out how long my lp is again...brain has TOTALLY gone to the wolfs lol xxx


----------



## barbikins

Meg, yes I've realized that this is the last cycle for a 2013 baby. I've thought this through quiet a bit. And it's so depressing. I thought I'd have a baby in 2012. To think none in 2013 is just so weird. Anyway what can we do right?

I will look into Maca some more. A friend of mine brought it up to me a few times now. I will see about hubby, he hates taking anything. I can barely get him to take Vit. D his doctor told him he should be taking. 

Nat - your LP is how many days your period starts from Ovulation. On average is 14 days before your period begins.
You're on what day of your cycle today?
And how nice of your husband! Any special reason he gave you this lovely gift?!
I have an ipad too & I use it at home on the weekends but if my SD is around, I don't because she always wants to see what I am doing & I don't want her to see this forum so I use my phone


----------



## natjenson

Ok so I'm officially late now...I'm 17 dpo now I have done another test this morning...however as I went to wee it just wouldn't happened...wired eh...nerves I think...so I messed up the test really....left it for today and thought ok il test again tomorow but oH got inpaitient and suggested to do another...we did and that test (we think ) was faulty too...timing eh lol....so tomorow morning it is now... 

Ahh thanks barbs my brain went into melt down last night-I got very frustrated with all my dates and for some reason a 3yr old would been able to count better than me in the end...I just had to remind myself NOT to be " crazy lady " and put myself to bed lol...

I also relised lastnight that if there's no bfp for me too then il be at least 33 before baby comes along- it IS depressing isn't it :( I really need to get a move on times running out ahhhhhhhgh.... Well hope all is well for you all - ooh any news on nimbec anyone hope she and babba are ok :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Tee he he heeeee oH us officially test addict I have him begging me to wee in a pot pmsl....bless his cotton puckers lol :)


----------



## Lovepink81

Soo...today is 11 days since my trigger shot! Did a HPT...of course..BFN!! No bueno!! Could I still have a chance for BFP?


----------



## Mrs_B_Rabbit

hope4bump said:


> im with you. 7dpo today, started testing at 1dpo. hahahaha. (only because i am a serious POAS addict) ;-)

You ladies are making me feel at less crazy. I've been buying the cheapo pt's at work because im so impatient. I cant figure out why I have to pee so bad so often lately. Maybe its in my head and all the bloat is ready to explode. :shrug:

In an hour I'll be 8dpo. :thumbup:


----------



## nimbec

Just a quick update no bubs yet as no scbu beds he is ok in there fluid is a bit better but I'm now in slow labour so won't be long till he arrives - waiting for Midwiffe to come this morning and I think ill be back to hospital! They where hoping I'd hang on another week but looks like e may have other ideas. Sorry for one sided post I'm struggling to concentrate with these pains lol always was a wuss!!


----------



## natjenson

Awwwwwe hiya nimbec sooo glad to hear you and baby is doing well we are all on edge of r seats waiting to hear how it's all going :) don't forget to keep us updated ...I wish you all the best with your labour I do hope the pain doesn't get too bad...the diamorphine is out of this world and really helps take the edge of of it all...make the most of the rest love ok...and you take it easy too :) :) :) xxxx


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Just a quick update no bubs yet as no scbu beds he is ok in there fluid is a bit better but I'm now in slow labour so won't be long till he arrives - waiting for Midwiffe to come this morning and I think ill be back to hospital! They where hoping I'd hang on another week but looks like e may have other ideas. Sorry for one sided post I'm struggling to concentrate with these pains lol always was a wuss!!

Oh my goodness Nimbec! It has begun! We will be thinking of you today - I hope you can check in with us soon but I know you have your hands tied! LOL

XOXO take the drugs! they will help! lol


----------



## natjenson

Ok so I'm STILL late... Done a pg test again but got a weird evap v strange think Iv got dud tests so if now desided that if still no af by Monday I shall buy a proper full price test. And if its a bfn I will go to gp and get bloods and try to work out wtfeck is going on lol.
I tried to take a picture of the test but the evap would not show whaaaaa 
Hope your all ok xxx :)


----------



## natjenson

Well the bitch has got me!!! At least I know now tho eh ...
So it's cd1... Here I come cycle # 3 
I'm gutted really -I mean we did everything right and on time and af not coming on time (which isn't like me atALL) has thrown me alittle too.....I tried so hard not to let it get my hopes up as well...oh well try again we must I spose...thanks for all ur support so far girls xxx :)


----------



## barbikins

Lovepink81 said:


> Soo...today is 11 days since my trigger shot! Did a HPT...of course..BFN!! No bueno!! Could I still have a chance for BFP?

11dpo is still early so absolutely. It aint over till the stupid bitch of a witch shows :)


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Ok so I'm officially late now...I'm 17 dpo now I have done another test this morning...however as I went to wee it just wouldn't happened...wired eh...nerves I think...so I messed up the test really....left it for today and thought ok il test again tomorow but oH got inpaitient and suggested to do another...we did and that test (we think ) was faulty too...timing eh lol....so tomorow morning it is now...
> 
> Ahh thanks barbs my brain went into melt down last night-I got very frustrated with all my dates and for some reason a 3yr old would been able to count better than me in the end...I just had to remind myself NOT to be " crazy lady " and put myself to bed lol...
> 
> I also relised lastnight that if there's no bfp for me too then il be at least 33 before baby comes along- it IS depressing isn't it :( I really need to get a move on times running out ahhhhhhhgh.... Well hope all is well for you all - ooh any news on nimbec anyone hope she and babba are ok :) xxx


Hey Nat! I'd say you should go for a blood test if you're still not getting AF. How do you mean the tests were faulty? What happened?

Well I'm turning 32 in about 3 weeks & so unless I get pregnant this month or the next few, yep - I'll be turning 33 as well b/f I get to bring baby home.

I am really wishing March away so I can find out if I end up being pregnant at all. I really have wished away many of days to get to the end of all my cycles. Sucky way to live ;(


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Just a quick update no bubs yet as no scbu beds he is ok in there fluid is a bit better but I'm now in slow labour so won't be long till he arrives - waiting for Midwiffe to come this morning and I think ill be back to hospital! They where hoping I'd hang on another week but looks like e may have other ideas. Sorry for one sided post I'm struggling to concentrate with these pains lol always was a wuss!!

Hey Nimbec, good luck!!! You're almost at the finish line :) :)
I wish you the best. Healthy & Happy baby.
I held off for a long time naturally & caved for the epidural in the end. It was bliss :) LOL

Good luck & let us know when he's arrived! XO


----------



## barbikins

Ladies I"m thinking of getting some Maca for me today. What do you guys think??


----------



## barbikins

Maybe its too late....CD7 & all...


----------



## Lovepink81

barbikins said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Soo...today is 11 days since my trigger shot! Did a HPT...of course..BFN!! No bueno!! Could I still have a chance for BFP?
> 
> 11dpo is still early so absolutely. It aint over till the stupid bitch of a witch shows :)Click to expand...

LOL....Thanks Barbikins!! I'm not sure if know, but I've started having a lot of heartburn. I've never had it before. Do you know anything about that?


----------



## barbikins

Lovepink - I dont think you should read into these symptoms. It will only drive you crazy :) You likely have indigestion or smth :D Did that help you? LOL

Nat - I missed your message entirely that said AF arrived. I'm so sorry!!!!!
Balls that sucks. Hang in there - you're only starting your 3rd cycle. Some times it takes a little while! XO HUGS!


----------



## Lovepink81

barbikins said:


> Lovepink - I dont think you should read into these symptoms. It will only drive you crazy :) You likely have indigestion or smth :D Did that help you? LOL
> 
> Nat - I missed your message entirely that said AF arrived. I'm so sorry!!!!!
> Balls that sucks. Hang in there - you're only starting your 3rd cycle. Some times it takes a little while! XO HUGS!

LOL...mmmm...no/yes!! Omg..I'm already going crazy!! Ok...soo even after 3/12 if I get Bfn...is it possible that can still get a BFP? Or would I start a cycle#2?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Ladies I"m thinking of getting some Maca for me today. What do you guys think??

Hey Girls!

Barb I am not sure - I need to know more about this Maca stuff! Should I get some for DH?? Or is it for us? I forget now LOL

Today is supposed to be the start of my OPKs but I forget them at home AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH wtfffffffffff LOL I suck!! tonight i will though...

I also started taking evening primrose oil EPO last night... I know i should have started on day 1 of my cycle but better late than never!

CD10 yawnnnn lets get this show on the road!!


----------



## barbikins

I've decided to wait until this cycle is over. If I am not pregnant then I will try Maca.
I'm doing a lot of reading so I dont have a lot of answers for you but it's meant for anyone with fertility issues. Anyone that's taking along time to get pregnant. It seems the consensus is though that it takes about 3-4 months of taking Maca daily to see results. Anyway, can't hurt to add it to my already complicated regime of herbs & vitamins :)
Meg, I'd say do some research online. It seems like it would be worth a shot.

HAHA you forget your OPKS a lot, dont you?! CD10 eh? I'm CD 7 - I want this cycle over already! When do you think you'll O? Damn - too bad we arent on the same cycle again :(

Oh nice g\/l - i tried EPO but I was looking for instant results, didnt get it so i stopped LOL. Actually if you take fish oil, it does the same thing. I take fish oil b/c its good for you plus it will be the best when I get pregnant for babies brain too & it helps with EWCM!

Yeah I'm totally ready for March to be OVER!


----------



## Petzy

Nat - I am sorry the filthy slut AF showed up - hugs to you xoxo

Best of luck this cycle


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I've decided to wait until this cycle is over. If I am not pregnant then I will try Maca.
> I'm doing a lot of reading so I dont have a lot of answers for you but it's meant for anyone with fertility issues. Anyone that's taking along time to get pregnant. It seems the consensus is though that it takes about 3-4 months of taking Maca daily to see results. Anyway, can't hurt to add it to my already complicated regime of herbs & vitamins :)
> Meg, I'd say do some research online. It seems like it would be worth a shot.
> 
> HAHA you forget your OPKS a lot, dont you?! CD10 eh? I'm CD 7 - I want this cycle over already! When do you think you'll O? Damn - too bad we arent on the same cycle again :(
> 
> Oh nice g\/l - i tried EPO but I was looking for instant results, didnt get it so i stopped LOL. Actually if you take fish oil, it does the same thing. I take fish oil b/c its good for you plus it will be the best when I get pregnant for babies brain too & it helps with EWCM!
> 
> Yeah I'm totally ready for March to be OVER!

I know LOL i really do! I will put like 10 in my purse tonight to avoid that haha....

Yes EPO isnt instant for everyone - although I read a lot of posts of pepole noticing as early as a few days or weeks - or as long as a cycle or two. I will keep taking it apparantly its good for PMS too so why not....

I will read up on the Maca as well. 

Hey CD 7 and 10 arent that far apart - we are still cycle buddies almost! If this cycle matches the last two I will get my posiive OPK around CD16

but before the last two months I was usually getting my positive on CD 13 or 14 so we will see what this month brings :)


----------



## barbikins

Filthy Slut LOL now that's a name I"ve not heard used for good ole' Auntie Flo ;)

EPO is supposed to be good. I hope it works for you! I also noticed as soon as I increased my water intake, I was seeing EWCM more. And since I started fish oil & I've been taking it for months now, my EWCM has increased. There is lots of things you can do! And 100% Grapefruit juice did it. My CM was so watery within hours of drinking a glass! And normally it's really hard for me to notice EWCM unless I swipe my cervix.

Meg, we will probably be a day or two off from one another in terms of Ovulation. That's what Im guessing. I could be wrong. I ovulated on CD15 last cycle w/trigger. If it ends up being the same this cycle, I could Ovulate on the 16th (next Saturday) meaning trigger could be on Thursday the 14th w/IUI on 14th & 15th. We will see :)
WE could end up as buddies :) 

I just want next week over with.


----------



## barbikins

Lovepink81 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Lovepink - I dont think you should read into these symptoms. It will only drive you crazy :) You likely have indigestion or smth :D Did that help you? LOL
> 
> Nat - I missed your message entirely that said AF arrived. I'm so sorry!!!!!
> Balls that sucks. Hang in there - you're only starting your 3rd cycle. Some times it takes a little while! XO HUGS!
> 
> LOL...mmmm...no/yes!! Omg..I'm already going crazy!! Ok...soo even after 3/12 if I get Bfn...is it possible that can still get a BFP? Or would I start a cycle#2?Click to expand...

March 12th is 14 days after ovulation? You can still get a bfp. Some woman get it even afterward but most of the time you'd get a positive urine test before then. I think by 14dpo, you have a clear idea of what's going on. Its more often that you would than not.


----------



## natjenson

Urghhhhhh I feel like pants....really crampy and af is relentless already-the beeeeatch. So cd 1 it is for me...9 more days and I'm going to opk -I'm going to see if the possative Resault goes in time with o pain- let's see eh


Quick qestion.....is it normall to ovulate from the left hand side EVERY cycle?
I have pain every time I o and never feel it on the right side- should I bring this up with my gp?.....I had numerous scans last yr and thought that if there was an obvious problem that surely they would have told me right? Hmmmm who knows
Good luck this cycle barbs petz and Lovepink....hope your doing ok nimbec xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hiya nimbec hope your doing well....just wanted to ask do you know where the best place to research smep - good site I need...heard so many ways to do it don't know where to start....will use this plan on cycle 4 if cycle 3 doesn't work...will I still need opk as well or do I just "stick to the plan " if you know what I mean. :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Happy Saturday girls. How is everyone? 

Natjen if you just google SMEP you will find lots of info on it! 

Ok so I didn't quite get to the OPK yesterday lol! That's ok it's only CD11 anyways I'm sure I have not missed much lol. I will start today.


----------



## barbikins

Smep - what's that??

Happy Caturday ladies!!! 
Meg, you didn't miss much missing your OPK I am sure!
I am going to look for Maca when I go to ye Super Store (Loblaws) today. I wanna get started. I read lots of good reviews. Lot of woman said they felt a lot of energy & their libido increased too. I don't know if I'm too late for it to help w a bfp but it can't hurt right? Also, a lot of woman ovulated earlier than normal. Shortened the cycle by 2-3 days. But I think if you already have a 28 day cycle then you're OK. 
I want next week to roll forward so I can get to my TWW ALREADY!!!!


----------



## barbikins

I've got chores to do today & running errands. 
Tomorrow we are goi. To try & go rock climbing. We have to see how te kiddo works at our gym first. 

What you ladies up to?


----------



## Petzy

Rock climbing sounds fun! 

We don't have much going on. Need to run out for groceries soon and then do a workout. May as well stay in shape while I wait lol. 

We had plans for friends to come over for dinner but their baby is sick so they had to cancel ! One joy of parenting I am not excited for lol. 

So we will stay in and watch a movie I think.


----------



## barbikins

Sounds like a nice weekend! I'm finally relaxing after doing groceries & cleaning the house. *sigh*. I'm ready to relax. 
We are going to have a family movie night and finger foods for dinner. 
All arrows point to yes on climbing tomorrow. Great workout!! It is a lot of fun. Have to get over the whole heights and trusting your partner so you don't fall, you know. ;)

And yes we are used to every other weekend to have a kiddo around so we plan our social life around her if we hang out together so having a kid 24/7 is something I've stopped and went "what are we thinking?!" Lol. Part time kid goes well for a balanced life style ;)


----------



## natjenson

Hiya I'm back again...had a REALLY bad Friday...thought I was ok when af arrived I didn't really feel nothing about it but it turns out when I went to bed that night I just burst into tears and cried for over an hour( hormones And high hopes I think )...feeling a lot better now tho.
Went into town yesterday and bought the maca :) oH is starting them tomorrow- going ask gp about myself taking them first tho.

I'm on cd3 now so feeling a bit more hopeful today...going to star opk's on cd 13/14 and promised myself I won't pg test till 13 dpo this time ( bet I cave tho lol) 
Hope your all well...xxx :)


----------



## nimbec

Morning all just a quick update from me...I had the best Mother's Day present ever!! Baby Harrison was born 6 pounds 3oz of gorgeousness :) he is in scbu as needs a bit of help breathing as got lots of gunk in lungs but once this is out he will be absolutely fine, apparently very common in c sections! One very happy mummy here! I still intend to stalk u all ;) I will catch up properly later as I'm still not on top form.


----------



## nimbec

Oooh just a quicki I used the SMEP plan the month I got pregnant! Maybe coincidence tho an I also did guifassin, teaspoon honey & cinemon a day and legs in air for 40mins after bd - I figures in for a penny in for a pound!! Oh and no alcohol/caffeine/chocolate. As you can imagine I was a total bitch to live with lol!!!


----------



## natjenson

Aww a massive congratulations on baby Harrison nimbec...my first has a similar name- Harry...it's a great name eh. :). So glad it all went well for you and dh 
I figured since you we're online things were happening for you-hope stitches aren't too sore.
Wishing you all the best nimbec and lots of fun coming your way too. Xxx :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Morning all just a quick update from me...I had the best Mother's Day present ever!! Baby Harrison was born 6 pounds 3oz of gorgeousness :) he is in scbu as needs a bit of help breathing as got lots of gunk in lungs but once this is out he will be absolutely fine, apparently very common in c sections! One very happy mummy here! I still intend to stalk u all ;) I will catch up properly later as I'm still not on top form.

Nimbec!!

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS! 

Wow that is so exciting - I am so thrilled for you I am welling up here!!! I cant believe it. 6lbs 3oz he is not too small :) Perfect little guy - that is great news - so so happy for you and your family. Cant wait to see a pic of the little guy.

I hope you are doing well and beginning your C section recovery!!!

XOXOXOXO so so so happy for you! :happydance::baby::cloud9::kiss:


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hiya I'm back again...had a REALLY bad Friday...thought I was ok when af arrived I didn't really feel nothing about it but it turns out when I went to bed that night I just burst into tears and cried for over an hour( hormones And high hopes I think )...feeling a lot better now tho.
> Went into town yesterday and bought the maca :) oH is starting them tomorrow- going ask gp about myself taking them first tho.
> 
> I'm on cd3 now so feeling a bit more hopeful today...going to star opk's on cd 13/14 and promised myself I won't pg test till 13 dpo this time ( bet I cave tho lol)
> Hope your all well...xxx :)

Hi Natjen :) 

Im sorry you had a tough day when AF arrives - I have been there many times myself so I definitely understand how that happens... I am glad to hear you are feeling better - and good idea on the Maca :)

Best of luck this cycle xoxo


----------



## Petzy

Happy Monday

CD13 over here for me... OPK was still light yesterday we will see what today brings. Lots of BD'ing on the weekend - Fri, Sat, and Sun.. so thats good - but I dont expect my positive for a day or two so I still need to get lots in there! Literally lol

Trying not to get too hyped up abou this cycle...

I have been running the last few days - lots of exercise. In the back of my mind I am like ughhh I hope this isnt affecting anything but I guess the OPK would tell me if it was right??? 

I have been taking my EPO daily and I started up the grapefruit juice again today - I kept forgeting - I may not see the effects this cycle but if im diligent about it next cycle I should I would think!


----------



## natjenson

Hiya petz...thank u for you nice post...
Hope you don't mind me asking but what is epo ? Is it prenatals?
That's lovely news about nimbec and babba isn't is so glad it all went well for them xxx :)


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hiya petz...thank u for you nice post...
> Hope you don't mind me asking but what is epo ? Is it prenatals?
> That's lovely news about nimbec and babba isn't is so glad it all went well for them xxx :)

Hi Nat :)

EPO is Evening Primrose Oil - its supposed to help with creation of fertile-quality (EWCM) cervical mucus.

I take two in am and two in pm - they are just tiny little oil pills.

Ive only been on them a few days but im hoping to see some results in the next while!

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/epo.html 

You only take it from AF to O though - half the cycle


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg,

I think light exercise is OK just nothing too intense & no drastic weight loss is encouraged when you're trying to get pregnant. But it doesn't sound to me like you're doing anything too intense?

I went in for my CD10 this morning! Just waiting for results later on today.
I started taking Maca Saturday. I hope it helps me. I am probably too late this month but maybe next month if I don't get knocked up this cycle. I am anxious to get through this week & into my TWW. But I still, don't feel excited.


----------



## barbikins

I dunno about you Meg but my brain is on stupid today b/c of the DLST. So stupid. We need to get rid of this time shift :(

Sounds like you got a lot of BD done this weekend btw! WE only got in 1 yesterday b/c the kiddo around. And we've been quite tired lately & not much of a drive. But I'd like to keep our sex life some what active even though we're doing IUI. Never know which little guy gets to the eggy. Either naturally or through IUI - worth a back up :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I dunno about you Meg but my brain is on stupid today b/c of the DLST. So stupid. We need to get rid of this time shift :(
> 
> Sounds like you got a lot of BD done this weekend btw! WE only got in 1 yesterday b/c the kiddo around. And we've been quite tired lately & not much of a drive. But I'd like to keep our sex life some what active even though we're doing IUI. Never know which little guy gets to the eggy. Either naturally or through IUI - worth a back up :)

Yes DLST got me too... I am wiped! And my hips are killllling me from running lol - I am just going to walk tonight... no not too intense of exercise I guess. but I should limit the running and stick with my fast paced walking at an incline I think....

Yes I agree on the BD - important to keep it up for sure - and you are right you never know which one gets the eggy.

Glad your CD10 went well :) Lets NOT be excited together haha


----------



## natjenson

Hiya petz epo it all makes sense now lol...silly me lol...
Barbs do u feel anything whilst taking the maca...does it affect your sleep pattern at all?
I have really bad episodes of insomnia so I'm a bit chicken to taking it till I speak to gp first lol... :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies,

I got my results back & I have an eggy in my left ovary which is measuring 1.7cm. I will be going back tomorrow for u/s & blood work but I think I'm going to get my IUI on Wednesday. I was 1.6cm last cycle when I was on CD12 & today I'm CD10 so I'm way ahead of where I was last month. I was at 1.8cm when I got a triggershot last cycle so I think Wednesday & Thursday will be my IUI. I will find out tomorrow! Which also means (btw) that I am ovulating super, super early this cycle.WTF?!

Nat - no side effects with Maca. It shouldnt cause any issues. I bought Organic & Gelatinized - Vega brand. Gelatinized is easier to digest than not so I bought that. And Organic is apparently important. I actually bought some cheapo brand on Saturday (in desperation) but went to a health food store today & bought proper ones. I read that quality is really important. And I also decided to add Red Raspbery Tincture to my already complicated regime. It is supposed to help tone the uterus for conception & also really good to use in the last stages of pregnancy.

Meg - sounds good. Lets be blase together :)
I hope I get excited once my IUI is booked. I want to feel positive & good energies for this. I don't want to be ho-hum :(


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I got my results back & I have an eggy in my left ovary which is measuring 1.7cm. I will be going back tomorrow for u/s & blood work but I think I'm going to get my IUI on Wednesday. I was 1.6cm last cycle when I was on CD12 & today I'm CD10 so I'm way ahead of where I was last month. I was at 1.8cm when I got a triggershot last cycle so I think Wednesday & Thursday will be my IUI. I will find out tomorrow! Which also means (btw) that I am ovulating super, super early this cycle.WTF?!
> 
> Nat - no side effects with Maca. It shouldnt cause any issues. I bought Organic & Gelatinized - Vega brand. Gelatinized is easier to digest than not so I bought that. And Organic is apparently important. I actually bought some cheapo brand on Saturday (in desperation) but went to a health food store today & bought proper ones. I read that quality is really important. And I also decided to add Red Raspbery Tincture to my already complicated regime. It is supposed to help tone the uterus for conception & also really good to use in the last stages of pregnancy.
> 
> Meg - sounds good. Lets be blase together :)
> I hope I get excited once my IUI is booked. I want to feel positive & good energies for this. I don't want to be ho-hum :(

Hey thats great news - the earlier the better right? and that means we are prob cycle buddies again! lol or close to it.

My OPK was darker than I expected this am- I will take another when I get home but I expect a positive tomorrow or wednesday I think.... we shall see! looking forward to getting this show on the road


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg! Yep I'm fairly confident I'm going to be doing my IUI very soon. And cycle buddies would be awesome again :) Whooo! Lets go team!!!!
I hope you get your positive soon. I hear ya on lets get this show on the road!


----------



## natjenson

Hiya barbs and petz do you know anything about qualifier firtillit test? ...found an potion to by this on amazon and haven't a clue what it's about...any good do you think?
Hope your all well xxx


----------



## natjenson

Wtfeck? Lol il try that post again...I meant saliver firtility tests....dam iPad spell predicter lol :)


----------



## barbikins

Haha I was wondering what you were on about! And I don't think I've heard if it. What is it testing & how? Do you have a link to the product?


----------



## Petzy

good morning you crazy beyatches!

Hoping for a darker OPK today! we shall see! Ill post if its close ...

XO


----------



## barbikins

Morning Lady!!! Good luck :) Hope it turns positive!!!

I am a bit bummed out right now & I'm nervous about today's ultrasound.
I looked at the monitor after I was done & it looks like the measurements are all matured eggs & two that are measuring smaller than my follicle yesterday. I don't know what to make of this. At first I was like "omg, I've missed the boat" but then I'm wondering if the follicle they had yesterday matured & there is another follicle they're watching OR the results I saw on the screen was from the Right ovary & they measure from both sides even though they're watching just the one from my Left side? I'm so confused and worried :(


----------



## natjenson

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Testing-Ov...ERA2/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1363102873&sr=8-8

I found this on amazon...it's the saliva testing kit thingy...I'm going to do some research on this method seems interesting...there are many more as well on this site...not too sure about the price but its reusable...what do you girls think xxx :)


----------



## natjenson

This is my findings when I research this method with the saliva kits...



What does this test do? This is a home-use test kit to predict ovulation by looking at patterns formed by your saliva. When your estrogen increases near your time of ovulation, your dried saliva may form a fern-shaped pattern.

What type of test is this? This is a qualitative test -- you find out whether or not you may be near your ovulation time, not if you will definitely become pregnant.

Why should you do this test? You should do this test if you want to know when you expect to ovulate and be in the most fertile part of your menstrual cycle. This test can be used to help you plan to become pregnant. You should not use this test to help prevent pregnancy, because it is not reliable for that purpose.

How accurate is this test? This test may not work well for you. Some of the reasons are

not all women fern
you may not be able to see the fern
women who fern on some days of their fertile period, don't necessarily fern on all of their fertile days
ferning may be disrupted by
smoking
eating
drinking
brushing your teeth
how you put your saliva on the slide
where you were when you did the test
How do you do this test? In this test, you get a small microscope with built-in or removable slides. You put some of your saliva on a glass slide, allow it to dry, and look at the pattern it makes. You will see dots and circles, a fern (full or partial), or a combination depending on where you are in your monthly cycle.

You will get your best results when you use the test within the 5-day period around your expected ovulation. This period includes the 2 days before and the 2 days after your expected day of ovulation. The test is not perfect, though, and you might fern outside of this time period or when you are pregnant. Even some men will fern.

Is this test similar to the one my doctor uses? The fertility tests your doctor uses are automated, and they may give more consistent results. Your doctor may use other tests that are not yet available for home use (i.e., blood and urine laboratory tests) and information about your history to get a better view of your fertility status.

Does a positive test mean you are ovulating? A positive test indicates that you may be near ovulation. It does not mean that you will definitely become pregnant.

Do negative test results mean that you are not ovulating? No, there may be many reasons why you did not detect your time of ovulation. You should not use this test to help prevent pregnancy, because it is not reliable for that purpose.




Thinking I might stick with the opks instead ...basically does the same thing with less mucking about lol xxx :)


----------



## natjenson

Opks ordered pg tests ordered Yaye can't wait till cd 13/14 now :) only got another 9 or 10 days to go...this is going to be as bad as the 2ww ahhhhhhh lol xxx :)


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Testing-Ov...ERA2/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1363102873&sr=8-8
> 
> I found this on amazon...it's the saliva testing kit thingy...I'm going to do some research on this method seems interesting...there are many more as well on this site...not too sure about the price but its reusable...what do you girls think xxx :)

Yes I know this product & I myself thought about trying it a long time ago but opted to use OPK's instead. OPK's are strait forward & no second guessing. I did however research the shit out of it & found that a lot of woman like using it.
I am just not sure how accurate it will be. I think it takes a couple cycles to understand what you're results are?


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!

So my tests came back this morning & I'm going in for my first IUI tomorrow!
On my husband's birthday :) LOL Which means I"m going to be testing for pregnancy on MY birthday!

Meg - I will be Ovulating likely on Thursday. So I will be 1dpo on Friday. Cycle buddies?!?!


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Opks ordered pg tests ordered Yaye can't wait till cd 13/14 now :) only got another 9 or 10 days to go...this is going to be as bad as the 2ww ahhhhhhh lol xxx :)

Yeah good plan on the oPK's. It's very strait forward this way :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> So my tests came back this morning & I'm going in for my first IUI tomorrow!
> On my husband's birthday :) LOL Which means I"m going to be testing for pregnancy on MY birthday!
> 
> Meg - I will be Ovulating likely on Thursday. So I will be 1dpo on Friday. Cycle buddies?!?!

Shit I just got my positive OPK - 2 days earlier than I expected (but when I usually get it) and we didnt BD yesterday or this am:( i am so upset. We did Friday, sat and sun but now its Tuesday UGH!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Petzy

So I just called DH and was like UGHHHH why were you so damn tired this morning (jokingly) and he was like well obviously someone is on their fertile days! 

damnit... busted - I should have played it cool lol :(


----------



## barbikins

Ahahahaha Meg you're hilarious! Well I wouldn't worry. You're still OK.
You got your positive OPK today so make sure to BD tonight AND tomorrow. Tomorrow will be your Ovulation so don't quit after today! OK?! :)
I've read that a lot of woman stop BD too early & some times that's the issue in itself.

OK so we're likely going to be 1 day off this cycle. Close enough :o)

Go team March!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Ahahahaha Meg you're hilarious! Well I wouldn't worry. You're still OK.
> You got your positive OPK today so make sure to BD tonight AND tomorrow. Tomorrow will be your Ovulation so don't quit after today! OK?! :)
> I've read that a lot of woman stop BD too early & some times that's the issue in itself.
> 
> OK so we're likely going to be 1 day off this cycle. Close enough :o)
> 
> Go team March!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

weeeeeeee cycle buddies again! haha!

I will try my best to get some BDing in without being annoying about it lol...

I will be due Dec 3rd lol - I dont know why I get my hopes up lol but at least I have people to do it with me haha


----------



## barbikins

annoying about sex? to men? hells no! 

Hah you calculated your due date? Funny. Now you have me wondering.
And there you go - now you've done it. Friday, December 6th if I get pregnant.
My SD's birthday is December 17th. Oh boy.


----------



## natjenson

Ahh that's brilliant news barbs...
And I thinks that's lovely your both cycle buddy's this cycle again...
So glad you got your Inuit on ur hubby's birthday after all..
I got a good feeling about you two...December baby's eh I really really hope so got my fingers so tightly crossed there going to brake :) 


I hate that I I've got to wait for opks urgh really? Sooooo flipping long to wait lol..they will be here by Thursday hopefully- typical tho I won't be in that day so got to get a neighbour to take the package for me- hope they don't have a nose at what it is lol ...

Also I know why I was soooo dam late this cycle as well...had a look at my fertility friend(pink pad). And WHAT A LET DOWN....it had "averages" on so all my data was completely wrong...I'm sure my dear niece had been playing with it lil tinker...
Will have to keep a close eye on her from now on- she must have even bypassed my password as well- what a cheek eh lol...
Anyway like I said I got my fx for you both ok take it easy ladies ...xxx :)


----------



## natjenson

Inuit? Flaming iPad ! Lol I meant iui pmsl I such a dimwit lol xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Inuit? Flaming iPad ! Lol I meant iui pmsl I such a dimwit lol xxx

Hey Natjen you are no longer a blonde! Haha I like it but I have to tilt my head sideways lol 

Another strong positive opk just now at 6pm. I tried to post from my phone but says file too large sigh.


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Ladies...
Sooo..I guess I'm out. Today was test day for me!! BFN!! Today is CD32...15DPT. I called my DR office they want me to wait till Friday and retest if it's a BFN then I will start Provera sine my periods are super irregular. Sucks to be me!!
Yesterday I asked on of the Nurse Practitioner to order a beta. She did...I got the results today! It was <2. I was looking it up and I guess you have to be >5. Does anyone know what <2 even means? I know not pregnant! But would it be 0 if you're not pregnant? IDK!! lol...Anyways I wanted to make sure I really wasn't before I start my next round. This time. I'm doing IUI....I'll keep you guys posted! Congrats to all the BFP's!! and :dust: to the rest of us!!


----------



## natjenson

Hiya lovepink...sorry to hear that you think your out
However you mention your ads is irregular...so you may still have a chance and bfp just not showing yet..got my fx for you as we all do...I'm not really in the now about beta so I can't offer any advice in that love but I'm sure ur in good hands with your gp there
Iui? Wishing you all the best love...
I had a chat with OH last night and if we don't get our bfp by Xmas we going to think about that route in the new year...
Fx for you xxx :)


----------



## natjenson

Hiya lovepink...sorry to hear that you think your out
However you mention your af is irregular...so you may still have a chance and bfp just not showing yet..got my fx for you as we all do...I'm not really in the know about beta so I can't offer any advice in that love but I'm sure ur in good hands with your gp there
Iui? Wishing you all the best love...
I had a chat with OH last night and if we don't get our bfp by Xmas we going to think about that route in the new year...
Fx for you xxx :)


----------



## natjenson

Hiya ladies...morning to you all :) 

Had a talk with oH last night and we talked about "other options" if we don't get our bfp by Christmas...I can't bare the thought of waiting ANoTHER 7 yrs to have our second child- not only that I defo want more than 2 so times running out for me- the women in my family have all menopaused early so the chances of that happening to me is quite high too. oH and i really need to nuckle down lol...
So we going to start saving now- get a baby pot started and try to put as much wrong a away as poss...our national health service will only cover so much here and then the rest is up to us...
When he gets home tonight we might sit down and look at our options and see what is available.
It's a back up...as I need to something to focus on if disappointment keeps rearing its ugly head to me every cycle.( oh my - I hope I don't look selfish there) 
Anyhow it's onto being possative attitude this cycle...I shall try the shoulder shrug technique if its a bfp again...(obviously I shall be disappointed but if I get to upset that's not good for the old hormone balance)
Looking forward to the opks turning up...when do you think is a good day to start if I'm a 30 day cycle? I was thinking cd 13 or is that to late...
I hope your all well xxx :)


----------



## natjenson

Hiya ladies...morning to you all :) 

Had a talk with oH last night and we talked about "other options" if we don't get our bfp by Christmas...I can't bare the thought of waiting ANoTHER 7 yrs to have our second child- not only that I defo want more than 2 so times running out for me- the women in my family have all menopaused early so the chances of that happening to me is quite high too. oH and i really need to nuckle down lol...
So we going to start saving now- get a baby pot started and try to put as much wrong a away as poss...our national health service will only cover so much here and then the rest is up to us...
When he gets home tonight we might sit down and look at our options and see what is available.
It's a back up...as I need to something to focus on if disappointment keeps rearing its ugly head to me every cycle.( oh my - I hope I don't look selfish there) 
Anyhow it's onto being possative attitude this cycle...I shall try the shoulder shrug technique if its a bfp again...(obviously I shall be disappointed but if I get to upset that's not good for the old hormone balance)
Looking forward to the opks turning up...when do you think is a good day to start if I'm a 30 day cycle? I was thinking cd 13 or is that to late...
I hope your all well xxx :)


----------



## Petzy

Lovepink81 said:


> Hi Ladies...
> Sooo..I guess I'm out. Today was test day for me!! BFN!! Today is CD32...15DPT. I called my DR office they want me to wait till Friday and retest if it's a BFN then I will start Provera sine my periods are super irregular. Sucks to be me!!
> Yesterday I asked on of the Nurse Practitioner to order a beta. She did...I got the results today! It was <2. I was looking it up and I guess you have to be >5. Does anyone know what <2 even means? I know not pregnant! But would it be 0 if you're not pregnant? IDK!! lol...Anyways I wanted to make sure I really wasn't before I start my next round. This time. I'm doing IUI....I'll keep you guys posted! Congrats to all the BFP's!! and :dust: to the rest of us!!

Hi Lovepink,

I wish I could help I dont know much about beta numbers... but its best to wait until Friday like they told you and retest just to be safe... there are many people who dont test positive until later - and with your irregular cycles its hard to say

FX for you


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hiya ladies...morning to you all :)
> 
> Had a talk with oH last night and we talked about "other options" if we don't get our bfp by Christmas...I can't bare the thought of waiting ANoTHER 7 yrs to have our second child- not only that I defo want more than 2 so times running out for me- the women in my family have all menopaused early so the chances of that happening to me is quite high too. oH and i really need to nuckle down lol...
> So we going to start saving now- get a baby pot started and try to put as much wrong a away as poss...our national health service will only cover so much here and then the rest is up to us...
> When he gets home tonight we might sit down and look at our options and see what is available.
> It's a back up...as I need to something to focus on if disappointment keeps rearing its ugly head to me every cycle.( oh my - I hope I don't look selfish there)
> Anyhow it's onto being possative attitude this cycle...I shall try the shoulder shrug technique if its a bfp again...(obviously I shall be disappointed but if I get to upset that's not good for the old hormone balance)
> Looking forward to the opks turning up...when do you think is a good day to start if I'm a 30 day cycle? I was thinking cd 13 or is that to late...
> I hope your all well xxx :)

Natjen - Its good to be proactive - plus if there is money to be saved its best to start now so you dont have to wait if the time does come! Good thinking.... We have a similar system to NHS over here.... our government only covers so much when it comes to fertility stuff - not much! I have private benefits too I should see what those cover... 

If you have a 30 day cycle I think you should start your opk on CD13 yep! See the chart here: https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/opk.html

Best of luck to you this cycle. XO


----------



## Petzy

Morning ladies... CD14 over here. Was able to BD last night - first attempt not successful lol but we pulled through in the end! I suspected it was the second time for DH yesterday if you know what i mean.... lol... sigh!!!

And... big news for me.... for the first time almost ever while TTC I had EWCM last night.. I am worried it may have been my own "fluids" but I hope not.....I am hoping its the primrose oil doing its magic??? Not totally sure but regardless it honestly SHOCKED me to see it. Im hoping this is a good sign. and we BD last night so good timing all around.

I did a lot of reading yesterday and it appears there are a LOT of women who O within 12-24 hours of getting their positive OPK. BUt I did see women who dont O for 48 hours or even more. So I suppose unless I temp and chart, which I am not doing yet, that I wont ever really know for sure. Hence why its really important for me to keep BDing if I can. I ususually BD the morning of the OPK - not the evening of - so thats good.

However since AF almost always shows up exactly 14 days from my positive OPK I am thinking I am probably O'ing within 12-24 hours of my positive.

Barb - Are you going in for IUI today??


----------



## TTC_second_LO

Hi ladies I am on 5DPO!!!! I am seriously a POAS addict! Haha trying for #2! For our daughter I quit birth control Jan 23 of 2011 and fell pregnant Jan 30th 2011! Soo since having her in Oct 2011 I had implanon for a year... Didn't like it then got back on my mini pill for a while... Anyway I didn't like it.. Having a baby just made my body and birth control not like each other do I quit early feb! We weren't trying we were preventing and hubby decided he was ready for another... Right when I accepted the fact that he wanted to wait 6monyhs to a year. Sooo we BD and the next day I bought an OV kit since we are now planning and I got my LH surge when I tested at 1:30 pm (we had BD'd at 11:30 finished around 1:30am) sooo I hopefully thanks swimmers made it up there and stuck around to meet eggy! Because we have had such an exhausting week that we havnt BD anymore... So the chances are probably slim but maybe not, 
Sorry love pink.. Baby dust for you next month! Nat sorry your having a hard time. :/ how long have you been trying?? Baby dust!! And Petzy baby dust for you too!!! Hope it was YOUR fluids. ;) and hopefully you get your BFP in about two weeks!!! I think I will start testing Saturday at 8DPO! I got my BFP for Tori at 9DPO do we will see! :)


----------



## barbikins

pmsl - whts that stand for?

Thanks Nat! I hope you're right. I hope this is it! I just want this show to go on the road already. How are you doing?
I have the fertility app on my phone too & I have it password protected b/c my step daughter uses my phone & I dont want her trying to figure out what it is LOL.

Meg - I barely recognized Nat too. I thought we had a newbie. And yes, the sideways photo :) LOL

I got my shot of Ovidrel & u/s, blood work. My nurse said my eggy is 2cm, perfect. My lining is .7mm, great! And she mentioned the Ovidrel also helps support my uterine lining for the cycle. I didn't know that. So, awesome!
I will be leaving here just after 11am to go to my IUI. They say its around 12pm but its first come, first serve so if I can get there early I can get in first :) Wahoo! 

Wish me luck, ladies! xo


----------



## barbikins

Lovepink81 said:


> Hi Ladies...
> Sooo..I guess I'm out. Today was test day for me!! BFN!! Today is CD32...15DPT. I called my DR office they want me to wait till Friday and retest if it's a BFN then I will start Provera sine my periods are super irregular. Sucks to be me!!
> Yesterday I asked on of the Nurse Practitioner to order a beta. She did...I got the results today! It was <2. I was looking it up and I guess you have to be >5. Does anyone know what <2 even means? I know not pregnant! But would it be 0 if you're not pregnant? IDK!! lol...Anyways I wanted to make sure I really wasn't before I start my next round. This time. I'm doing IUI....I'll keep you guys posted! Congrats to all the BFP's!! and :dust: to the rest of us!!

Hey Hun,

I am so sorry. This really sucks! 
I had a less than 2 once too & its basically just a BFN. Apparently not uncommon to have a bit of that hormone in our system naturally. So don't worry about it!

Unfortunately there are not many bfp's going on here other than nimbec. What happened to her?!

Nimbec are you doing OK?! xo


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Hiya ladies...morning to you all :)
> 
> Had a talk with oH last night and we talked about "other options" if we don't get our bfp by Christmas...I can't bare the thought of waiting ANoTHER 7 yrs to have our second child- not only that I defo want more than 2 so times running out for me- the women in my family have all menopaused early so the chances of that happening to me is quite high too. oH and i really need to nuckle down lol...
> So we going to start saving now- get a baby pot started and try to put as much wrong a away as poss...our national health service will only cover so much here and then the rest is up to us...
> When he gets home tonight we might sit down and look at our options and see what is available.
> It's a back up...as I need to something to focus on if disappointment keeps rearing its ugly head to me every cycle.( oh my - I hope I don't look selfish there)
> Anyhow it's onto being possative attitude this cycle...I shall try the shoulder shrug technique if its a bfp again...(obviously I shall be disappointed but if I get to upset that's not good for the old hormone balance)
> Looking forward to the opks turning up...when do you think is a good day to start if I'm a 30 day cycle? I was thinking cd 13 or is that to late...
> I hope your all well xxx :)

Did you conceive your first child naturally? Are you thinking about possibly trying IUI's? Try for at least 6 months naturally & go from there would be my advice. We were told 1 year but we got in to see a specialist at the 8month mark. I was done waiting for nothing!
On a 30 day cycle, you should start your OPK on CD10.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Morning ladies... CD14 over here. Was able to BD last night - first attempt not successful lol but we pulled through in the end! I suspected it was the second time for DH yesterday if you know what i mean.... lol... sigh!!!
> 
> And... big news for me.... for the first time almost ever while TTC I had EWCM last night.. I am worried it may have been my own "fluids" but I hope not.....I am hoping its the primrose oil doing its magic??? Not totally sure but regardless it honestly SHOCKED me to see it. Im hoping this is a good sign. and we BD last night so good timing all around.
> 
> I did a lot of reading yesterday and it appears there are a LOT of women who O within 12-24 hours of getting their positive OPK. BUt I did see women who dont O for 48 hours or even more. So I suppose unless I temp and chart, which I am not doing yet, that I wont ever really know for sure. Hence why its really important for me to keep BDing if I can. I ususually BD the morning of the OPK - not the evening of - so thats good.
> 
> However since AF almost always shows up exactly 14 days from my positive OPK I am thinking I am probably O'ing within 12-24 hours of my positive.
> 
> Barb - Are you going in for IUI today??

OMG what is it with men eh?! Doesn't he understand its all for you right now?! :) LOL :dohh:

EWCM is obvious. Was it like egg whites? Slippery/stretchy? I had it yesterday big time & the day before a bit. It's more noticeable these past few months than ever. I'd always have to internal check & now some times I can feel it coming out. I actually thought yesterday I had a bit of bladder leakage. Nope. EWCM. 

Yes, you are very right about Ovulation. Every woman is different & temping would help you. I found that temping didn't help me much because I'm a slow temp climber so it was very confusing. I would just BD on pos OPK & the next day in the least.
Also when I did cycle monitoring, it confirmed for me that I ovulated within the 24 hours. So I felt better about what I thought. This is why I say that its safest to consider the day after pos. OPK as O day & the following as 1dpo. In most cases, this is the situation. Have you tried testing the theory of testing out your LH surge & see when it turns negative? Some people think that's how long before you finally Ovulate. I'm not sure how accurate this is. However...I did test day after Positive OPK last month & it went negative & I Ovulated. So there could be some truth to it?
You're also right about your LH time frame. Mine is also normally 14 days. Some times 15.

Yep! Did my IUI today :happydance: Got back about half an hour ago. 
Everything looks brilliant.

My Eggy is 20mm, uterine lining is 0.7cm & actually thicker than any month I've done CM so I wonder if this is great news?
Hubby's sperm is 35% Morph (apparently really good), 90% Motility & after wash, just over 9Million little buddies.
SWIM! SWIM! SWIM! :haha:


----------



## Petzy

Thats great news! SWIM SWIM SWIM YOU LITTLE *******S!!! lmao!

Thanks for your input Barb I think you are right....

I am trying to test this LH theory and I just did an OPK and it is as close to "almost" positive as it gets but not like yesterdays and just a TOUCH fainter than being equal on both lines..... so I guess thats that

And about the EWCM - it was totally clear and very stretchy between my thumb and finger... my CM today is also clear and watery - not white like it was. So I think thats a good sign too I hope. Id really like to try and get a BD in tonight if we can, so that I can confidently say we got our bases covered. What do you think Barb?

Friday - BD
Sat - BD
Sun - BD
Mon - No
Tuesday - Positive OPK in am and pm - BD in PM


----------



## Petzy

LMAO it blocked out my word! hahaha!


----------



## Petzy

UGH and now of course I should have waited because the OPK is positive now... lol I shouldnt have spoken so early and waited the full 10 min lol. Its definitely positive.


----------



## barbikins

Was your word [email protected]#$ers?! :)

If your OPK is not as dark or darker then its negative. So I think you've had your surge & dat be dat. So you Ovulating likely today :) XOXOX I hope this is it, lady. We need to be come bump buddies for then next 9 months.

Good results on your EWCM! You're totally fertile & ovulating :) 
I just got a tonne of the stuff but part of that is from the IUI too. 
IUI loosens the mucus.
I think getting BD in tonight is KEY. It's said that you're covered 2-3 days before actual Ovulation but I think it would be perfect to get another one in tonight & then you can rest easy. Once you've ovulated, there's not much that can be done. I think you did great!


----------



## Left wonderin

Can I ask a stupid question ? Sorry but need to check what amount of cm are we talking about to be a ton. I have only ever had the slightest amount ?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Was your word [email protected]#$ers?! :)
> 
> If your OPK is not as dark or darker then its negative. So I think you've had your surge & dat be dat. So you Ovulating likely today :) XOXOX I hope this is it, lady. We need to be come bump buddies for then next 9 months.
> 
> Good results on your EWCM! You're totally fertile & ovulating :)
> I just got a tonne of the stuff but part of that is from the IUI too.
> IUI loosens the mucus.
> I think getting BD in tonight is KEY. It's said that you're covered 2-3 days before actual Ovulation but I think it would be perfect to get another one in tonight & then you can rest easy. Once you've ovulated, there's not much that can be done. I think you did great!

You are always so helpful! lol :flower:

Heres' to starting the 2WW and the countdown together!

You ladies are the best


----------



## Petzy

Left wonderin said:


> Can I ask a stupid question ? Sorry but need to check what amount of cm are we talking about to be a ton. I have only ever had the slightest amount ?

From what I understand that is entirely normal - to not have a "ton". Barb seemed to indicate that she had more than usual due to her IUI procedure today.

I really dont know what is average but in general it think I have an average amount- although perhaps a bit more since I started EPO! I have definitely noticed an increase since then :)


----------



## natjenson

Ahhhhhhh you gals crack me up lol...I love it...:) 

Pmsl is ....pissing myself laughing barbs lol
Thank you soo much for your post aswell very helpful...cd 10 ? YES I can start sooner than I thought yippeee...can't wait.

All your vitals look very promising barbs got my fx for you
So you gals are on your tww already...the count down is on ....I hate the wait before this- however I fear that I'm wishing my life away here lol can't wait

So oH is now taking the maca...flaming horney devil now- ( lol sorry tmi )I can't keep up with that lol
I need to get my butt to the GPS and ask if I'm allowed to take it with a thyroid problem. ( under active)

Ooh nearly forgot - yes barbs I did concieve naturally with Harry...he took SUCH a looooooong time to get aswell -7 yrs... 5 wks before the bfp we gave up and made appointment with gp after that Xmas to start ivf...but then I randomly did my last test that I found in my bathroom cabinet whilst clearing out and I had a supprising and unexpected Resault...I was soooo scared I was going to loose him all the way through my pregnancy aswell- but gladly it was all fine.
I can't bare the thought of waiting that long again...my gp said that because I've had a baby now my body will know what to do but it's just not happening yet...and when it did it went very wrong...urgh I don't know...only time will tell I spose...
On a good note tho there is always hope...

Anyway hope your all fine on this fine (cold) evening lol 
You got any snow in Canada?
This country is calling the snow the " the big freeze" honestly! Really ? We are such wimps over here lol
I'm off to my bed now...I know it's going to be a loooong night - brains been doing a million miles an hour this past week so sleep is a luxury for me lately lol
Night night all xxx :) :) :)


----------



## Lovepink81

natjenson said:


> Hiya lovepink...sorry to hear that you think your out
> However you mention your ads is irregular...so you may still have a chance and bfp just not showing yet..got my fx for you as we all do...I'm not really in the now about beta so I can't offer any advice in that love but I'm sure ur in good hands with your gp there
> Iui? Wishing you all the best love...
> I had a chat with OH last night and if we don't get our bfp by Xmas we going to think about that route in the new year...
> Fx for you xxx :)

Thank you Nat! I was a little emotional...i think I'm ok now. I know...I'm kind of nervous with the whole IUI.


----------



## natjenson

Hiya lovepink your bound to be very emotional love it's a lot of stress really...a good but stressful stress hummm know what I mean...
I'd probably be the same if I was doing iui aswell...
What you got to remember love is your finding yourselfs " onto the next step" when it comes to iui so it's bound to be a delicate time for you...just remind yourself that calm is essential to helping the cycles to have an even higher chance too...hormone balance is key to your body so being upset and stressed and emotional can effect your progesterone and estrogen aswell ...this will unbalance things that can effect fertility ...
I know we all know this but it's easy to forget when we get down.
Glad you said your feeling better now
You take it easy love ok
Xxx :) :) :)


----------



## Petzy

Hey Natjen - we have a little snow here right now but it looks like the weather is starting to get better next week and easing into spring finally I hope!!! :)


----------



## Petzy

Morning Ladies... 1DPO - And I have soooooooooooooooooo many symptoms!! LOL just kidding! 

Looking forward (not) to the next two weeks of the guessing game!


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Ahhhhhhh you gals crack me up lol...I love it...:)
> 
> Pmsl is ....pissing myself laughing barbs lol
> Thank you soo much for your post aswell very helpful...cd 10 ? YES I can start sooner than I thought yippeee...can't wait.
> 
> All your vitals look very promising barbs got my fx for you
> So you gals are on your tww already...the count down is on ....I hate the wait before this- however I fear that I'm wishing my life away here lol can't wait
> 
> So oH is now taking the maca...flaming horney devil now- ( lol sorry tmi )I can't keep up with that lol
> I need to get my butt to the GPS and ask if I'm allowed to take it with a thyroid problem. ( under active)
> 
> Ooh nearly forgot - yes barbs I did concieve naturally with Harry...he took SUCH a looooooong time to get aswell -7 yrs... 5 wks before the bfp we gave up and made appointment with gp after that Xmas to start ivf...but then I randomly did my last test that I found in my bathroom cabinet whilst clearing out and I had a supprising and unexpected Resault...I was soooo scared I was going to loose him all the way through my pregnancy aswell- but gladly it was all fine.
> I can't bare the thought of waiting that long again...my gp said that because I've had a baby now my body will know what to do but it's just not happening yet...and when it did it went very wrong...urgh I don't know...only time will tell I spose...
> On a good note tho there is always hope...
> 
> Anyway hope your all fine on this fine (cold) evening lol
> You got any snow in Canada?
> This country is calling the snow the " the big freeze" honestly! Really ? We are such wimps over here lol
> I'm off to my bed now...I know it's going to be a loooong night - brains been doing a million miles an hour this past week so sleep is a luxury for me lately lol
> Night night all xxx :) :) :)

Hiya!

Wow what a story conceiving your son! That is so random. I totally get you not wanting to wait another 7 years. And I'm sorry but your doctor was wrong. I had a baby & this is my 14th cycle. Your body doesn't automatically become a baby making machine because you've had 1 baby. A lot of people have secondary infertility. I certainly hope it works faster for you this time. Just keep your head up :) it's too soon for you to think the worst.

Meg has some snow but we dont in Toronto. There was the tiniest bit of snow left after yesterday's snow fall. But it's freaking cold again :( BAH! Do you get more rainy weather than snow? How does it work where you're from?

Last night we did the deed & I felt way more turned on than normal. Maybe the Maca is helping?!


----------



## Petzy

Haha - yep they say the Maca increases sex drive in both women and men! Sounds like its working!  LOL good work


----------



## Petzy

Hey Barbs - did you get IUI again today??

XO


----------



## barbikins

Hi Meg! & Ladies! 

Congrats on 1dpo! I am a day behind. My egg didn't drop as of this morning but they say based on my numbers, it should drop today. So tomorrow I will be 1dpo. Wait a minute, I already knew this. OK never mind me :o)

Yes, my IUI went well. The count was lower today because we had sex TWICE last night. Yes, that's right. But the numbers were in a good range & the motility was higher today! Just have to cross my fingers now.

My test date is on March 29th, not the 28th. But I may ask to come in on the 28th esp. if I get a positive urine test b/c we have to pick the kiddo up so damn early that Friday morning. Ew.

How's everyone? Meg, no symptom spotting. Not allowed! LOL


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi Meg! & Ladies!
> 
> Congrats on 1dpo! I am a day behind. My egg didn't drop as of this morning but they say based on my numbers, it should drop today. So tomorrow I will be 1dpo. Wait a minute, I already knew this. OK never mind me :o)
> 
> Yes, my IUI went well. The count was lower today because we had sex TWICE last night. Yes, that's right. But the numbers were in a good range & the motility was higher today! Just have to cross my fingers now.
> 
> My test date is on March 29th, not the 28th. But I may ask to come in on the 28th esp. if I get a positive urine test b/c we have to pick the kiddo up so damn early that Friday morning. Ew.
> 
> How's everyone? Meg, no symptom spotting. Not allowed! LOL

You horny buggers LMAO - been there dont worry! Thats a good thing haha!!

well thats great news... 1DPO for you tomorrow, we are only a day apart!

Welcome to the 2WW blah


----------



## natjenson

Hahaaa was just reading this and oH standing behind me looking over my shoulder reading this too...lol put it this way he is well gel...he demands the he gets some action or else lol...
Ummm action? That macas becoming dangerous lol


Well I got my opks and pg tests today- soo pleased..
On cd 7 now can't wait till Sunday so I can start charting all this down for gp- let's see gp argue his way out of that lol
I mean I already know when I ovulate but I just want to know if the o pain means I'm about to ovulate or if I'm ovulating or if I've ovulated- that's help pin point the o day for me.



We get snow here but the whole country goes into crisis lol...like Russia lives with it all the time I'm sure they cope just fine lol
Yeah we get rain like ALL the time...our summer is non existent - annoying.

Hope y'all are feeling well today...
Where is nimbec eh? I hope she and babba are ok...
Take care all xxx :) :) :)


----------



## Petzy

Lol too funny Natjen! :)

Good question about our sweet Nimbec! Hope she's doing great and baby too. Hope she checks in soon I know she has her hands full! :)

Man the 2ww is painful haha. Only on 1dpo come onnnnn lol


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg, thanks! 1dpo today yay!!!! I want this show on the road.
Git 'er dun!

We are going to be keeping well busy. We have to clean our house entirely this weekend to get it ready to put back on the sellers market! Next weekend is our open house & we should book a few viewings as well.

What you ladies doing this weekend?

And Nat - good luck! I think it's great to be able to confirm your ovulation with the OPK. It's quite accurate!!

Ew for the rain. OK so it's true what they say about UK :) How far are you from London? BTW I'm obsessed with Kate Middleton. Dont know why. She's just gorgeous in general. *sigh* oh AND PREGNANT!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg, thanks! 1dpo today yay!!!! I want this show on the road.
> Git 'er dun!
> 
> We are going to be keeping well busy. We have to clean our house entirely this weekend to get it ready to put back on the sellers market! Next weekend is our open house & we should book a few viewings as well.
> 
> What you ladies doing this weekend?
> 
> And Nat - good luck! I think it's great to be able to confirm your ovulation with the OPK. It's quite accurate!!
> 
> Ew for the rain. OK so it's true what they say about UK :) How far are you from London? BTW I'm obsessed with Kate Middleton. Dont know why. She's just gorgeous in general. *sigh* oh AND PREGNANT!

I dont have much interest in the royal family but my mother does... my grandmother was Welsh and they are all very into it! LOL!

Nothing crazy this weekend... hair appointment tomorow (woo hoo!) and dinner at my house with friends... Sunday going to visit DH's grandmother at her retirement home and then to my moms for dinner.


----------



## butterflywolf

I still keep stalking you ladies XD And yay 1 dpo for you barb! And how exciting! Hopefully you'll be able to sell your home fairly quick! We want to move but waiting until after we're done having kids. Just can't beat the whole 2 min drive to the hospital. Where we are looking to moving to hospital would be 45 mins away. Eek!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg, sounds like you have your dance card full & sounds nice! It's all work, work, work this weekend for me. Yuck. I also hate the whole staging process of your home b/c it's a lot of work to keep it up while you're trying to LIVE.

butterfly, hi! Good to see you - been ages. You're half way there, look at you!
Are you having a girl?? I hear ya about being close to a hospital xo


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg, sounds like you have your dance card full & sounds nice! It's all work, work, work this weekend for me. Yuck. I also hate the whole staging process of your home b/c it's a lot of work to keep it up while you're trying to LIVE.
> 
> butterfly, hi! Good to see you - been ages. You're half way there, look at you!
> Are you having a girl?? I hear ya about being close to a hospital xo

Just found out yesterday we're having a girl *^^* Most people are excited but I have a feeling one of my friendships might be on the line because of it. *sighs* I hope she can get over it (Long story short she suffered another mc and she really wanted a girl and beleived that was going to be her girl. She even started buying things at 6 weeks. Well...now that she knows we're having a girl she will not say one word to me. Hopefully by giving her space she'll come around). I wont lie I was a little disappointed it isn't my little boy first, but now that it's sunken in I'm thrilled and very excited for our Claire Samantha. I was even bumped up a few days because she's growing fairly fast XD There is no way that would typically be my due date but it's only a few days earlier so it's all good XD 
And I forgot about the whole staging the house. Pack away all personal belongings like pictures and knick knacks...it's like trying to live in a semi empty house cause it doesn't quite feel like your own home. Yuck.


----------



## barbikins

Yep you got it re: staging house. Yuck.

And, all you need to do is give your friends space. Don't take it personally. A loss no matter when is very difficult. Her dreams went right out the window. Woman start planning the moment they find out their pregnant. Just be understanding :)


----------



## butterflywolf

I am understand specially because I went through it and yes I was mad at her envy/jealous when they got preggy without trying when we were trying for 5 months. But I never said anything to her nor on facebook about it. She has plastered it on facebook that her dreams just got crushed further after starting to feel better (5 mins after finding out what we were having).But I do know too everyone handles certain things differently and I think it might be harder on her than it was with us due to her having mental illnesses. My heart does ache for her (they aren't going to try for a long while and that's fine, I just hope now they start paying more attention ton their almost 5 year old since they kind of do ignore him. Kind of the whole be thankful for what you do have). Dunno if that sounds harsh or anything...if it does I'm sorry. 
But like you said, just going to give her space and hope for the best. For me it took a month after they got preggy the second time for me to even want to be near her.


----------



## Petzy

butterflywolf said:


> I am understand specially because I went through it and yes I was mad at her envy/jealous when they got preggy without trying when we were trying for 5 months. But I never said anything to her nor on facebook about it. She has plastered it on facebook that her dreams just got crushed further after starting to feel better (5 mins after finding out what we were having).But I do know too everyone handles certain things differently and I think it might be harder on her than it was with us due to her having mental illnesses. My heart does ache for her (they aren't going to try for a long while and that's fine, I just hope now they start paying more attention ton their almost 5 year old since they kind of do ignore him. Kind of the whole be thankful for what you do have). Dunno if that sounds harsh or anything...if it does I'm sorry.
> But like you said, just going to give her space and hope for the best. For me it took a month after they got preggy the second time for me to even want to be near her.

Hi Butterfly :) Glad to see you are still here and stalking us haha!

Huge congrats on the baby girl - so exciting :)

Its true- although I have not had a loss myself, I will say that giving her space but ensuring she knows you are there for her is the key. 

Barb - Sounds like a lot of work with the house selling! Why are you moving I forget? Where are you headed? Im glad I am not planning on moving anytime soon! LOL


----------



## barbikins

Meg you know me too well. 
Ok so here was the scenario, right. I went to Dollaramma to grab tests for like two weeks from now & well they have a new brand now & like I couldn't help myself :( LOL!!!!
YOU WIN THERE ARE YOU HAPPY??????
1dpo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Here is what the new test looks like & the test :) lol
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 10









photo 2.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg you know me too well.
> Ok so here was the scenario, right. I went to Dollaramma to grab tests for like two weeks from now & well they have a new brand now & like I couldn't help myself :( LOL!!!!
> YOU WIN THERE ARE YOU HAPPY??????
> 1dpo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Here is what the new test looks like & the test :) lol

DAMN! They got a new brand? I better pop some tags and go get some for myself! haha! Gotta love dollarama! I can get some while I get some bulk chocolate lmao

Ok well your BFP looks pretty light to me - thats much lighter than where you were at last month this time with your shot right?


----------



## barbikins

LOL yep new brand. Yes its way lighter however this is 25miu where as the internet cheepies I was using was 20miu & the 10miu. ALSO this is not FMU. I will test in the morning w/FMU & only do FMU. It's more consistent this way.
I cant help myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guess what? I'm a POAS-AHOLIC!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> LOL yep new brand. Yes its way lighter however this is 25miu where as the internet cheepies I was using was 20miu & the 10miu. ALSO this is not FMU. I will test in the morning w/FMU & only do FMU. It's more consistent this way.
> I cant help myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guess what? I'm a POAS-AHOLIC!

Haha fair enough! 

Happy Saturday everyone! Relaxing and tidying before I go get my hair did later. Oh how I love the weekend.....

Good luck with your cleaning today Barb!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Hun! 
I had a dream last night that you got a bfp this cycle. 
Maybe I have intuition. 

I'm still in my pjs. Hubby had a night out & still asleep so I blame him for my laziness :)
Watching coronation street & maybe then I will get cracking. 

My boobs have been burning all day :( argh. Fake pregnancy symptoms suck!!!
I really hope I get pregnant this cycle. I don't know if it's just the shot (probably) but I feel a bit like this cycle may be it. And then the fear kicks in & I think how nope, not going to be that easy for me. Ugh. I found out one of my best friends is going to be a dad. Yesterday he called me to tell me. His g/f just found out yesterday & it was totally unplanned. And then I find out one of the girls at the office is also pregnant. I feel like everyone's pregnant & I'm going to be left in the dust. :(


----------



## barbikins

What do you guys think?! Does it appear to be getting lighter?
The tests are during purple so I can only compare truly after a day has passed and tests are dry. But I think and hope the HCG is getting out of my system faster than last cycle. I will post photos of yesterday and today in the next post.


----------



## barbikins

Here they is. I can't post two photos in one post. Dunno what the glitch is but it's annoying.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## barbikins

And yesterday's.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dancbabe89

Those look pretty positive compared to my 2-4 dpo HCG tests... Mine are flat ot negative or evap lines. Haha I am also a POAS-aholic!
 



Attached Files:







4dpo.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 2









4dpo-inverted.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pst

barbikins said:


> And yesterday's.

Looks positive to me

I've just found your thread and was stalking but had to give my two cents here. 
I'm 7dpo and dying to poas.


----------



## Dancbabe89

PST... I think we are all dying to POAS... I went to Walmart and bought all the $.88 tests they had so I could take one a day until they turned + or AF came.... costs about the same as one pack of FRER which I also have on hand but refuse to waste! :)

GL on your BFPs ladies! Baby Dust All Around!


----------



## barbikins

Good luck to you too!!!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies. These are from my HCG trigger shot so it would be positive. I'm testing my trigger out so I can test for reals.


----------



## Dancbabe89

4DPO today... anxious and waiting!


----------



## Dancbabe89

Thanks for Clarifying Barbikins!!!


----------



## barbikins

Has it been easy for you to conceive your girls?!
I'm 4dpo tmr!!!


----------



## Dancbabe89

My firstborn was a BCP accident due to antibiotics at 19! 
My 2nd, I had stopped BCP and fell pregnant within three months without actively trying. 

This third time around.... seems to be much harder. I got my IUD out last year due to a Chemical. We decided that IF we were going to pregnant we wanted to keep it!!!! Didn't want to get pregnant with IUD again and have to choose to try and sustain preg with Mirena or pull it and cause m/c. Started BCP because I really wanted to finish my degree before having another. (I finish in 5 weeks!!!) Stopped BCP in December.

Had 30 day cycles from Dec-Jan and Jan-Feb. Feb to Mar was only 24 days! This got me and DH excited for IB but it was heavy and lasted 5 days :( =AF We decided to get OPK and start charting.

YAY! We are close in dpo! Can't wait to share results!!! I am testing now for real everyday...cuz I am an addict 
 



Attached Files:







527590_10152648011825057_2000598545_n.jpg
File size: 69.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## barbikins

Awesome thanks for sharing! I am also an addict. Bah. Just can't refrain. What will I do one I get pregnant?! Test anyway?! Lol


----------



## Dancbabe89

Hahahaha.... during pregnancy you will be on the forums about pregnancy and as soon as baby comes and you start bd'ing... you'll start testing again thinking you're knocked up again b/c af doesn't come while BF! LOL!!!!


----------



## natjenson

Hiya girls...wow what a weekend! oH had severe tummy bug so I spent the whole time being nurse...and what a naughty nurse I was lol....
Welcome dancebabe :)

Well I've started my opks...however my AM 's are very weak...am I supposed to be using fmu barbs?

My charts are looking quite weak at the moment aswell but ff tells me I don't o till next weekend anyway so we'll see how that goes...
AND also BIG news for me had some slight twinges in right hand side near ovarys!!! :) 
Think I might get a right side eggy this cycle
My theory is that these eggys are my good ones so fx :) 
Hope you all had a good weekend girls 
Be back later..got a Loooong day ahead of me lol
Xxx :)


----------



## Petzy

Morning Ladies!

Hope you had a good weekend :)

Welcome DancBaby and GL conceiving baby #3~~!! :) 

NatJen your hubby sounds like mine - a wimp when he is sick! haha - I definitely have to play nurse when he is sick lol but he does the same for me so its ok!

Barb how did the cleaning go?

We had a nice weekend - so depressed its Monday again! lol

5DPO over here and another week of waiting ahead of me... lame!!!


----------



## Dancbabe89

Good morning to you too! Well as good as a Monday can be. I am utterly exhausted and on my way to work :( I really want to sleep during my lunch break. Lol I really should have gone to bed before 10 last night. Stupid Monday!! :wacko: 

Hope you all are having a wonderful start to your weeks!!! 

Here is my 5dpo bFN! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Petzy

Dancbabe89 said:


> Good morning to you too! Well as good as a Monday can be. I am utterly exhausted and on my way to work :( I really want to sleep during my lunch break. Lol I really should have gone to bed before 10 last night. Stupid Monday!! :wacko:
> 
> Hope you all are having a wonderful start to your weeks!!!
> 
> Here is my 5dpo bFN! Lol

LOL

Looks like we are also cycle buddies as I am 5DPO... Barb you are 4 right?? or is it 3 :)

I am going to try and hold off testing until AF or at least very close to it. I held off last month miraculously.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!

Ah you really ARE A POAS-aholic! Great. Least I'm not the only one now!!!

Nat, sorry to hear your hubby was sick. But nice to hear you were able to take advantage ;) When do men say no?! So what CD Are you today?!

Hey Meg, cleaning went well. Except we still have some stuff to do & found out we're listing tomorrow. DOH! So, guess what we're doing tonight. Grumble.

My test is near negative. Here is my conundrum; I have been using Dollarama tests which are 25miu so that is getting out of my system fast. I have 10/20miu coming in the mail today or tomorrow. So if I switch to the 20miu this week then my tests will be darker b/c its more sensitive. ARGH. Anyway. I shouldn't use my 10miu unless its next week some time. Closer to when AF is due to arrive.

Crazy story about early bfp's so a friend of mine's friend who went for IUI said she felt the implantation at 4dpo & got her faint on 6dpo. I am not sure I'm convinced. I know it's possible but still. How can her trigger shot be gone that fast?! Mine lingers for too long :(

I'll post this morning's photo:

25miu.
 



Attached Files:







2nd Cycle, 4dpo.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Ah you really ARE A POAS-aholic! Great. Least I'm not the only one now!!!
> 
> Nat, sorry to hear your hubby was sick. But nice to hear you were able to take advantage ;) When do men say no?! So what CD Are you today?!
> 
> Hey Meg, cleaning went well. Except we still have some stuff to do & found out we're listing tomorrow. DOH! So, guess what we're doing tonight. Grumble.
> 
> My test is near negative. Here is my conundrum; I have been using Dollarama tests which are 25miu so that is getting out of my system fast. I have 10/20miu coming in the mail today or tomorrow. So if I switch to the 20miu this week then my tests will be darker b/c its more sensitive. ARGH. Anyway. I shouldn't use my 10miu unless its next week some time. Closer to when AF is due to arrive.
> 
> Crazy story about early bfp's so a friend of mine's friend who went for IUI said she felt the implantation at 4dpo & got her faint on 6dpo. I am not sure I'm convinced. I know it's possible but still. How can her trigger shot be gone that fast?! Mine lingers for too long :(
> 
> I'll post this morning's photo:
> 
> 25miu.

A faint BFP at 6DPO I didnt even know it was possible to implant that early.... wow. I am not convinced either! I have never heard of that. Earliest I think I've legitimately seen is 8 or 9 DPO....

Dont worry about the trigger... everone's system is different - you are right about the cheapies though - just stick with the ones you've got for now... or you will only confuse yourself 

its just the waiting game now unfortunately - we rush to get to this part of our cycle every month and then we are immediately stuck and have to wait lol


----------



## barbikins

I think you have a point. I should grab more tests at the dollar store today & stick with it. GAH! 

Well, I've seen that you can get a bfp on 6dpo. Light result though. But when you've had a triggershot, how can you have it out of your system & a real bfp by 6dpo? Please, sister. Whatever! Pft. And fuck you for knowing so damn soon that your IUI worked! HEHEHEHEHE

I know eh? Waiting, stuck. Feels like the longest 2 weeks of your life :(


----------



## butterflywolf

It is possible XP I have my chart to prove too. I am pretty sure I implanted on 3 dpo since I had weird feelings in my uterus that I have never felt before. 7 dpo positive on a FRER and clearblue digi and 8 dpo bloodwork confirmed at 12 hcg. 

And from what I can tell the trigger shot seems to get out of people around 5 dpo (give or take a little) depends on the person's body. (Been reading up on research and that's about the average I found). Eek, I can't wait for another week to pass to hopefully see you ladies get your BFP!!


----------



## Petzy

butterflywolf said:


> It is possible XP I have my chart to prove too. I am pretty sure I implanted on 3 dpo since I had weird feelings in my uterus that I have never felt before. 7 dpo positive on a FRER and clearblue digi and 8 dpo bloodwork confirmed at 12 hcg.
> 
> And from what I can tell the trigger shot seems to get out of people around 5 dpo (give or take a little) depends on the person's body. (Been reading up on research and that's about the average I found). Eek, I can't wait for another week to pass to hopefully see you ladies get your BFP!!

Well hot damn butterfly I am going to start testing at 8DPO then LMAO - thats pretty crazy!


----------



## butterflywolf

XD Maybe I should have kept my mouth shut so I don't aid into the pee aholic's XD Anything for a reason to test earlier right?


----------



## Petzy

Hey Ladies

So my doc office called and told me that my pap from two weeks ago went just fine but that they did find bacterial vaginosis which is the most common vaginal infecton - even more than a yeast infection. Apparantly 1/3 women dont even get symptoms and it can go away on its own. So she told me if I dont notice it going away to come in for a prescription. I did notice a couple weeks back but I havent noticed anything since so maybe it cleared up. Also, I have been eating a lot of yogurt lately which I never do so maybe that helped!

The part that was noteworthy was when she said to me "and you cannot be pregnant if you take these meds so you must ensure you are not at that time"

GREAT! Good thing I dont need meds right now.. since im in the damn 2WW! 

Also found this article you ladies should read: https://www.bulletproofexec.com/the-top-5-reasons-vitamin-d-makes-women-bulletproof/


----------



## Petzy

butterflywolf said:


> XD Maybe I should have kept my mouth shut so I don't aid into the pee aholic's XD Anything for a reason to test earlier right?

damn staight lol


----------



## Dancbabe89

Well I will continue showing my BFG (NO trigger shot) on Walmart first signal tests for all of you to see!! Lol also have Frer but I don't want to waste them :/. Lol

Yay cycle buddies!


----------



## barbikins

butterflywolf said:


> It is possible XP I have my chart to prove too. I am pretty sure I implanted on 3 dpo since I had weird feelings in my uterus that I have never felt before. 7 dpo positive on a FRER and clearblue digi and 8 dpo bloodwork confirmed at 12 hcg.
> 
> And from what I can tell the trigger shot seems to get out of people around 5 dpo (give or take a little) depends on the person's body. (Been reading up on research and that's about the average I found). Eek, I can't wait for another week to pass to hopefully see you ladies get your BFP!!

HAHA good to know! I know it's possible but the whole HCG out of your system? It's on average 10 days everywhere I've read. My dr. office said 1 week to 1.5 weeks & it was 1.5 weeks last month. I"m sticking to my 25miu tests & thats high so I may get a bfn tmr or the day after at the rate it seems to be fading.

Damn you for knowing so early!!!!! :) hehehehe


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> So my doc office called and told me that my pap from two weeks ago went just fine but that they did find bacterial vaginosis which is the most common vaginal infecton - even more than a yeast infection. Apparantly 1/3 women dont even get symptoms and it can go away on its own. So she told me if I dont notice it going away to come in for a prescription. I did notice a couple weeks back but I havent noticed anything since so maybe it cleared up. Also, I have been eating a lot of yogurt lately which I never do so maybe that helped!
> 
> The part that was noteworthy was when she said to me "and you cannot be pregnant if you take these meds so you must ensure you are not at that time"
> 
> GREAT! Good thing I dont need meds right now.. since im in the damn 2WW!
> 
> Also found this article you ladies should read: https://www.bulletproofexec.com/the-top-5-reasons-vitamin-d-makes-women-bulletproof/

So, do you have a yeast infection of this bacterial infection? Can it prevent pregnancy?

I read the article you posted & I already take Vitamin D3 every day but not for fertility reasons. Good to know stuff, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## barbikins

Dancbabe89 said:


> Well I will continue showing my BFG (NO trigger shot) on Walmart first signal tests for all of you to see!! Lol also have Frer but I don't want to waste them :/. Lol
> 
> Yay cycle buddies!

LOL just noticed your tag taken from me :) LOL cute!

Keep posting your tests :) xo


----------



## Dancbabe89

Was for sure it was negative until someone made it a negative image and sent this to me... Do you guys see faint little thin green line or are we having line eye along with gas and pelvic twinges and full boobies?? 

You girls crack me up with your DH stories! Mine said my o days are gone and I can slow down now... He needs a break! What kind of man says that?!?! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dancbabe89

Don't think vaginosis can't prevent pregnancy I had it in first 6 weeks with both my girls. It's like a more powerful yeast infection- same symptoms but you could be dry and irritated instead of yellow cm and itchy


----------



## Pst

Dancbabe89 said:


> PST... I think we are all dying to POAS... I went to Walmart and bought all the $.88 tests they had so I could take one a day until they turned + or AF came.... costs about the same as one pack of FRER which I also have on hand but refuse to waste! :)
> 
> GL on your BFPs ladies! Baby Dust All Around!

Yes, I've got Internet cheapies to test when I'm positive that ill be negative!!! 

I did poas at 8 dpo today, negative

With dd hpt was positive at 13 dpo but I was so busy with a family wedding that I had no time to test before then! Wish I had more to keep me occupied. I'm obsessed right now with symptom spotting :shrug:


----------



## Petzy

Dancbabe89 said:


> Don't think vaginosis can't prevent pregnancy I had it in first 6 weeks with both my girls. It's like a more powerful yeast infection- same symptoms but you could be dry and irritated instead of yellow cm and itchy

Hmm good to know thanks....I am going to see what i can find online but I dont think it does either


----------



## Petzy

Pst said:


> Dancbabe89 said:
> 
> 
> PST... I think we are all dying to POAS... I went to Walmart and bought all the $.88 tests they had so I could take one a day until they turned + or AF came.... costs about the same as one pack of FRER which I also have on hand but refuse to waste! :)
> 
> GL on your BFPs ladies! Baby Dust All Around!
> 
> Yes, I've got Internet cheapies to test when I'm positive that ill be negative!!!
> 
> I did poas at 8 dpo today, negative
> 
> With dd hpt was positive at 13 dpo but I was so busy with a family wedding that I had no time to test before then! Wish I had more to keep me occupied. I'm obsessed right now with symptom spotting :shrug:Click to expand...

8DPO still very early~! FX for you :) DPO over here and going to try and hold out until 10DPO at least....


----------



## natjenson

Hi all.eeeeeveninn...lol...
Sorry to hear about your vag thing petz...( lol that sounded bad sorry lol)
I've heard of that too...the antibiotics can throw afew obsticals in the way of ttc but shouldn't lessen your chances...

I'm feeling confused today..im cd11 been opk-ing for 3 days now and lines are darker at night altho still rather slight(ha ha that rhymes)...had pressure pains in right hand side of ovarys( same pain as o pains I get) but opks are negative...ummm what the feck eh lol
So I have been trying to reason with my mad head today as to what's happening even tho I'm not usually due to o yet and I'm going to ignor what's happening and go with the usual flow and order of things and see what happens...flaming typical eh...just when I start opks for the first time I get spanners thrown in the works lol...oh well


Plus side of today- found new prenatals on offer today...got two months worth for half the price yeeehaaaaa gotta love that eh...

Felling kinda bummed out today tho girls...this week if I hadn't have lost my lo in jan I would of found out if it was a boy or girl...20 week scan...:(
A couple of times I have nearly caved and cried but held head firmly high and smiled for the world instead...
It's so sad really...

Urgh sorry for the wet flannel on things there....smile I will-smile I shall...


Barbs not sure if you missed my last post...am I doing my first opk wrong if I using fmu...?
I'm doing one around 9-10 am and then another 5-6 pm...the pm ones are darker than the morning ones but still very light...
Xxx :)


----------



## Dancbabe89

:( Nat hugs to you.....


----------



## natjenson

Awe thanks dancebabe..that's very nice.
I'm A little hormonal today I think lol
It gets to you all the waiting around and wishing away and hoping doesn't it...
I need to 'fix up-look sharrrrrrrp ' and sort out my crazy head lol
He he he I dunno...we are a special kind of species us females dunno how the hubby's are coping with us crazy women pmsl :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi all.eeeeeveninn...lol...
> Sorry to hear about your vag thing petz...( lol that sounded bad sorry lol)
> I've heard of that too...the antibiotics can throw afew obsticals in the way of ttc but shouldn't lessen your chances...
> 
> I'm feeling confused today..im cd11 been opk-ing for 3 days now and lines are darker at night altho still rather slight(ha ha that rhymes)...had pressure pains in right hand side of ovarys( same pain as o pains I get) but opks are negative...ummm what the feck eh lol
> So I have been trying to reason with my mad head today as to what's happening even tho I'm not usually due to o yet and I'm going to ignor what's happening and go with the usual flow and order of things and see what happens...flaming typical eh...just when I start opks for the first time I get spanners thrown in the works lol...oh well
> 
> 
> Plus side of today- found new prenatals on offer today...got two months worth for half the price yeeehaaaaa gotta love that eh...
> 
> Felling kinda bummed out today tho girls...this week if I hadn't have lost my lo in jan I would of found out if it was a boy or girl...20 week scan...:(
> A couple of times I have nearly caved and cried but held head firmly high and smiled for the world instead...
> It's so sad really...
> 
> Urgh sorry for the wet flannel on things there....smile I will-smile I shall...
> 
> 
> Barbs not sure if you missed my last post...am I doing my first opk wrong if I using fmu...?
> I'm doing one around 9-10 am and then another 5-6 pm...the pm ones are darker than the morning ones but still very light...
> Xxx :)

Hugs to you Natjen. Stay strong as you can xoxo. I know it's not easy. I have to say I love your phrases from the UK haha!! Hilarious. 

And yep damn my vag! But I'm not going to take any medicine unless something worsens and until i get AF. Hopefully it clears up on its own if it hasn't already!

Bahhhh need to get some cheapies for Saturday 10dpo


----------



## barbikins

Danc, I don't see anything on the test. Sorry. It's still SO early!!! 

Meg I agree. I don't think this sort of infection will prevent a pregnancy. Did you ask your doctor?!

Nat, I'm so sorry for your loss. It's a horrible mind trip. I've been through and continue to go through mind trips because of my loss. You'll never forget what it could have been. And it's OK to cry. Let it out. I hope you get your bfp soon & you can have smith to look forward to again. xo

So, the new dollaramma test sucks. It's not consistent with the lightness/darkness. Take a look. I will have my IC test tmr and plan to swap to the 20miu tests.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## natjenson

Ahhhhhhh thanks barbs and petz...
It is very hard and thinking of the what ifs always has me going but I need to be strong for my wee boy...he brightens my day and so I feel in return I owe him the same...:) 

Hay barbs my pound shop jobys did that to me...inconstant results - annoying isn't it...
On the other hand what test can we truly trust these days...there should be a " one step garentee wee stick or your money back " test lol...


Love that you like my phrases...I'm one of a kind ...that's meee lol :)


oH is in for it in the morning- and not in a good way lol
He's flaked out on the sofa ASLEEP!!! Bar steward lol. so no bd-ing tonight.
Well he gotta lotta making up to do tomorrow lol...
Punishment? Ummmm I'm thinking HE can were the nurses uniform tomorow ( not literally tho lol) pmsl

Well it's off to the booodwaaaa to take FULL advantage of the double bed befor he wakes up lol and get some Zeds in...
Night night all...
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

It is difficult to endure a loss. Unfortunately we have to live with the emotional ramifications of it!

Sorry to hear about your hubby sleeeeeping. Wtf?! Lol. Pounce on him tmr ;)

The IC that I buy is very consistent actually. These dollar store ones ain't too good for testing out trigger. Days 2&4 are darker than 1&3. Oh well. I will test again tmr morning and then attack my IC when it arrives in the post. 

Nag do you watch Cori Street?! It's one of my fave shows!!!


----------



## natjenson

Lol :) 
Yeah I watch Corry..what's happening so far when you watch it I don't know if there's a time delay and Canada may be behind what's happening here so I don't want to give anything away...has the rovers burnt down yet?
Do you get eastenders there aswell...

I'm really confused about my opks you know...they are very weak in the mornings and much stronger in the evenings...I thought maybe it should be the other way around due to dilution during the day :~ 

I'm defo in the fertile period now so I'm hope I get stronger results now as time goes by...

So oH is feeling guilty today( ha ha so he flaming well should lol) I've had the royal treatment :) 

Ooh got to go be back laterz xxx :) :) :)


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies

Barb those tests dont look tooooo far off from eachother - maybe dilution has something to do with it? But if your cheapies are here today then use em I suppose

Natjen you are hilarious... I have a sleepy hubby at night too - we are much more morning people if you catch my drift haha

6 DPO over here... nada to report. Boobs felt a bit sore this morning which is way early but i am calling boob soreness of any kind normal for me....


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Lol :)
> Yeah I watch Corry..what's happening so far when you watch it I don't know if there's a time delay and Canada may be behind what's happening here so I don't want to give anything away...has the rovers burnt down yet?
> Do you get eastenders there aswell...
> 
> I'm really confused about my opks you know...they are very weak in the mornings and much stronger in the evenings...I thought maybe it should be the other way around due to dilution during the day :~
> 
> I'm defo in the fertile period now so I'm hope I get stronger results now as time goes by...
> 
> So oH is feeling guilty today( ha ha so he flaming well should lol) I've had the royal treatment :)
> 
> Ooh got to go be back laterz xxx :) :) :)

Oh boy - spoiler alert. No, the Rovers didn't burn down! Don't tell me more!!!
I'm just at the point where Stella says her final goodbye to Carl & Kirsty admits to her mom she's been abusing Tyrone. Dont tell me more!!!!!!
I don't get Eastenders so I don't watch it. I've heard its pretty good!

Get in all your baby dancing this week! Good luck :) Hope hubby cooperates this time lol.

My test is near negative today. I know it's not out of my system yet or not even near b/c if I took a 10miu test it would turn positive. But w/e. What can I do? I guess I won't find out anything until next week some time :(
I'm really getting anxious this week about finding out if I'm pregnant.
I just want this to be real! I've been having a lot of stress dreams around my being pregnant or not being pregnant & everyone around me that's faking knocked up! :wacko:


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Barb those tests dont look tooooo far off from eachother - maybe dilution has something to do with it? But if your cheapies are here today then use em I suppose
> 
> Natjen you are hilarious... I have a sleepy hubby at night too - we are much more morning people if you catch my drift haha
> 
> 6 DPO over here... nada to report. Boobs felt a bit sore this morning which is way early but i am calling boob soreness of any kind normal for me....


they are all FMU so the dilution should be relatively the same.
oh well, what ever. almost negative now. its a barely there line.

Nat, when are you starting to test?


----------



## natjenson

Oh noooo sorry barbs dint mean to give anything away...I won't say anymore but I will warn get your tissues at the ready...

Did you mean when am i starting pg test barbs?- I'm cd 12 today so got atleast another 2wks yet

Well oH and I might have dipped out last night but made sure we got our afternoon delights ( wink winklol )..so hopefull we still covered for the pre o days so far
Sorry your tests are taking a While to fade out barbs must be quite frustrating for you I'd feel the same...I think your right tho- this time next week you'll have a better view of what's happening...got my fx tightly for you

I really hope we all get our bfp this time...


Got to do my second opk for today in a minute...probably still really weak tho but will let you all know later anywayz ...

Hope your all having a good day girls 
Bbl
Xxx:) :) :)


----------



## barbikins

Good luck Nat! Hope you catch your positive OPK soon :)

ARGH - I got my IC in. 10 & 20miu & totally still there. I wish my motabolism were faster :(
here they are:

It's 6 Days post trigger. I wont be able to know if I'm pregnant until some time next week!
 



Attached Files:







6dpt.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Good luck Nat! Hope you catch your positive OPK soon :)
> 
> ARGH - I got my IC in. 10 & 20miu & totally still there. I wish my motabolism were faster :(
> here they are:
> 
> It's 6 Days post trigger. I wont be able to know if I'm pregnant until some time next week!

Well that is annoying - but on the upside you are forced to wait lol... 

There is still a chance it could go away in the next couple days. Keep on keep on'ing

I am just so blah and really not even considering that its possible for me to be pg this month - im sure I will as I get closer but its almost easier to feel this way after awhile lol


----------



## barbikins

I think I'll be showing positives until like 10/11dpo. Like last month. BAH!!!
I have three types of pregnancy tests to pee on now. Bwahahahaha!

I'm really blah too, Meg. I dont think I'm pregnant either. Why would I be after 14 months? Pft. I feel like the universe is against me some how. And everyone else is getting freakin' pregnant. WTF?!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I think I'll be showing positives until like 10/11dpo. Like last month. BAH!!!
> I have three types of pregnancy tests to pee on now. Bwahahahaha!
> 
> I'm really blah too, Meg. I dont think I'm pregnant either. Why would I be after 14 months? Pft. I feel like the universe is against me some how. And everyone else is getting freakin' pregnant. WTF?!

I know! Lol we are such Eeyores but its sad but true lol. My close friend who is trying is on cycle 5 or so and starting to feel the frustration too a lot. I feel for her. I hope her bfp comes soon too! 

Bah! Just did an hour walk on the treadmill. Time to make dinner.


----------



## Dancbabe89

Oh ladies--- cheer up its not over until you hit menopause!! My mom got pregnant at 42

Plus "whatever you ask in His name, you shall receive" 

And the bible does say to go forth and multiply...... 

Positive thoughts!! No giving up! Fx for all of you!!!


----------



## Petzy

Dancbabe89 said:


> Oh ladies--- cheer up its not over until you hit menopause!! My mom got pregnant at 42
> 
> Plus "whatever you ask in His name, you shall receive"
> 
> And the bible does say to go forth and multiply......
> 
> Positive thoughts!! No giving up! Fx for all of you!!!

While I am not religious I appreciate the sentiment :) 

7dpo today. Woke up with tender bbs - nothing crazy. I'm expecting AF on Tuesday or Wednesday which will be a 27 or 28 day cycle. 

Sitting here eating my breakfast thinking about how long it's been since I've had a drink, had any caffeine , been taking prenatals lol. I'll keep on trucking ! But definitely debating s beer if AF shows lol. 

Xx


----------



## barbikins

Dancbabe89 said:


> Oh ladies--- cheer up its not over until you hit menopause!! My mom got pregnant at 42
> 
> Plus "whatever you ask in His name, you shall receive"
> 
> And the bible does say to go forth and multiply......
> 
> Positive thoughts!! No giving up! Fx for all of you!!!

I'm not religious but I do appreciate the encouragement.
I know its not over. Its just been a very long road for us. And in particular me. I got pregnant just over 2 years ago & still haven't had a baby to bring home.
And my good friends are getting pregnant. Either w/no effort or w/no intentions. BAH!

I'm trying to convince myself to look at it as it will happen one day. Maybe not this month but maybe next or next but it will. I have to find some way to move on.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Dancbabe89 said:
> 
> 
> Oh ladies--- cheer up its not over until you hit menopause!! My mom got pregnant at 42
> 
> Plus "whatever you ask in His name, you shall receive"
> 
> And the bible does say to go forth and multiply......
> 
> Positive thoughts!! No giving up! Fx for all of you!!!
> 
> While I am not religious I appreciate the sentiment :)
> 
> 7dpo today. Woke up with tender bbs - nothing crazy. I'm expecting AF on Tuesday or Wednesday which will be a 27 or 28 day cycle.
> 
> Sitting here eating my breakfast thinking about how long it's been since I've had a drink, had any caffeine , been taking prenatals lol. I'll keep on trucking ! But definitely debating s beer if AF shows lol.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Hey Hun!

I've got nothing to report. My tests are still showing positives so I've not peed it out of my system yet. I'll post them soon :) hehe.

You're a champ. You just do what you have to do.
I debated abstaining from booze & caffeine but the amount I drink is supposed to be safe & not affect my chances of conception. So I'm not that worried. I think if you had a beer w/AF you're not harming your chances at all. But that's just me :)


----------



## Dancbabe89

Hmm I know the struggle well I watched my mom go through it for 7 years. I know how upset she was and she already had me! Not to mention the coutless dollars she spent with IUIs and IVF. They finally went onto adoption- went through the process signed the papers and thebirth mom fought bck for her eights and ended up winning. came home auper upset only to find she was pregnant! After thwy quit trying and im sure she had some drinks ;) I was 14 when my Dsis was conceived with no fertility. And again when I was 16 and again when I was 18! Lol we now have a super full family! 


My good friend tried for 3 years before getting pregnant! Everything was awesome until at 21 weeks the umbilical chord reversed flow and bob wasn't getting blood or nutrients. Did an e-csect and he died two weeks later :( tried for two more years before getting her rainbow baby girl who is now home and healthy 3mos. 


Wasn't trying to be religious but that is what DH tells me when I don't feel like dtd! That its my obligation! Hahaha. 


Anyways point being while I have not experienced the pain myself (yet) I have seen in in those I care about.


----------



## barbikins

Thanks for sharing your stories Dancbabe89. I do find that a lot of woman who try to conceive & can't when they stop trying & give up, they get pregnant. Some time this happens. I hope I don't have to get to that point though. FX!

It's not a strati forward process, this whole TTC. It can be very complex & emotionally difficult. I have my ups & downs. Some days I feel optimistic & some days I feel like this will never happen. I'm still baffled how long it's taken us. 

Here are my tests today! I took a shot to compare with yesterday. My trigger has dropped since yesterday. I hope it goes away very soon & I can test for reals!

I am 7dpt & 6dpo today!
 



Attached Files:







7dpt, March 20th.jpg
File size: 4.2 KB
Views: 10









6dpo, March 20th.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dancbabe89

It has dropped a bunch! I can not see a line on the 7dpo.... although I am on a phone ;/


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Thanks for sharing your stories Dancbabe89. I do find that a lot of woman who try to conceive & can't when they stop trying & give up, they get pregnant. Some time this happens. I hope I don't have to get to that point though. FX!
> 
> It's not a strati forward process, this whole TTC. It can be very complex & emotionally difficult. I have my ups & downs. Some days I feel optimistic & some days I feel like this will never happen. I'm still baffled how long it's taken us.
> 
> Here are my tests today! I took a shot to compare with yesterday. My trigger has dropped since yesterday. I hope it goes away very soon & I can test for reals!
> 
> I am 7dpt & 6dpo today!

Hi Barb - I also dont see on 7DPO but your eye is better than a picture I guess... I see NADA

I was tempted to go get a test at only 7DPO ahhhh what is wrong with me lmao

its because on twoweekwait.com there was a girl who just got BFP at 7dpo lol....


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies! There is totally a line there but when I look at it on here, its hard to see. Also in part that it doesn't zoom into a large image. I should 'enhance' photos before publishing them on here.

Meg, it's so very possible to see a positive on 6 & 7dpo. It all depends on implantation timing. I hope I get pregnant this month! I'm really anxious to find out!!!!

Here Ladies, test today & yesterday again but clearer.
 



Attached Files:







6dpo march 20.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 4









6dpo march 20 enhanced.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies! There is totally a line there but when I look at it on here, its hard to see. Also in part that it doesn't zoom into a large image. I should 'enhance' photos before publishing them on here.
> 
> Meg, it's so very possible to see a positive on 6 & 7dpo. It all depends on implantation timing. I hope I get pregnant this month! I'm really anxious to find out!!!!
> 
> Here Ladies, test today & yesterday again but clearer.

Ah ok I do see it there now! better picture tee hee

Ugh I totally agree - BFP for us this month right??? right?? LOL

Well I am going to hold off as long as I can

I need to go to the dollar store because I dont have any! :blush:


----------



## barbikins

You can do it!!!! It's also still way too early to test just yet. I know it's possible but likely too early. And the dollar store tests are 25miu which is even more likely too early!
So, you dont have to worry about caving yet ;) LOL
But you want to test this weekend at 10dpo??

Yes, we have to get positive tests this weekend. 
I'm trying to convince myself some times that I'm pregnant. Does that work?! LOL


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> You can do it!!!! It's also still way too early to test just yet. I know it's possible but likely too early. And the dollar store tests are 25miu which is even more likely too early!
> So, you dont have to worry about caving yet ;) LOL
> But you want to test this weekend at 10dpo??
> 
> Yes, we have to get positive tests this weekend.
> I'm trying to convince myself some times that I'm pregnant. Does that work?! LOL

LMAO I hope so because im having all these twinges on my lower right side right now and I am like - hmmmm this is a good sign

then i smack myself lol


----------



## natjenson

Helloooooo there girls...it's Been a while lol
Well opks have finally shown some REAL action today...althoe the last one I just did was very strong...thinking I might call it a possative but I shall wait till tomorow untillincan actually make this decision for sure...however this means I have o' ed way too early...ff say I o on Sunday ????.....
See what tomorow brings I say...
I hear ya dancebabe procreate and all that...I'm a Christian so the bible means a lot to me
Altho I am guilty of bending the rules alittle sometimes lol...within reason...as long as my heart is in the right place tho religion means nada really...
Being a Christian tho helps me in a million more ways than one tho...we are all put here for reasons and sometimes we got to go down a few rough roads to get what what we want
It sucks sometimes but it's worth it in the end

Hay pets funny you mention your walking last night...I was going to ask how ur running and drink/ coffee free was going...have you had any headaches since stoping coffee? I used to have some hummdingers when I stopped drinking coffee....I'm like a child when I go past a coffee shop now...I get excited cos coffee is my once a month treat ha ha ha ha...lol
Ok I got a coffe fix going on right now I just mentioned it like 5 times lol

Anyway hope you are ok and good luck for the weekend ladies hope u get ur bfp's 
Xxx:) :) :)


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Helloooooo there girls...it's Been a while lol
> Well opks have finally shown some REAL action today...althoe the last one I just did was very strong...thinking I might call it a possative but I shall wait till tomorow untillincan actually make this decision for sure...however this means I have o' ed way too early...ff say I o on Sunday ????.....
> See what tomorow brings I say...
> I hear ya dancebabe procreate and all that...I'm a Christian so the bible means a lot to me
> Altho I am guilty of bending the rules alittle sometimes lol...within reason...as long as my heart is in the right place tho religion means nada really...
> Being a Christian tho helps me in a million more ways than one tho...we are all put here for reasons and sometimes we got to go down a few rough roads to get what what we want
> It sucks sometimes but it's worth it in the end
> 
> Hay pets funny you mention your walking last night...I was going to ask how ur running and drink/ coffee free was going...have you had any headaches since stoping coffee? I used to have some hummdingers when I stopped drinking coffee....I'm like a child when I go past a coffee shop now...I get excited cos coffee is my once a month treat ha ha ha ha...lol
> Ok I got a coffe fix going on right now I just mentioned it like 5 times lol
> 
> Anyway hope you are ok and good luck for the weekend ladies hope u get ur bfp's
> Xxx:) :) :)

Hey Natjen. I had really nasty headaches when I first went caffeine free! It honestly took about 6 weeks for them to stop but it finally did. I almost have zero caffeine now other than a sip here and there. However I didn't rely on it that much to begin with. I miss wine wayyyyyyy more lol oh you have no idea!


----------



## barbikins

Hmmm interesting. Never happened before? The twinges that is.


----------



## natjenson

I sometimes crave a nice glass of wine...but I haven't had a drink for 3 yrs now...not for any particular reason just when I was ttc my Harry I pulled out all the stops kind of thing and shortly after mentally giving up on ttc it happend...
My fixes are having a good hair treatment and retail therapy lol...
Few and far between but worth it...I'm a sucker for a sale :) got to be done ...

So my opk was probably positive today had some really bad o pains so I'm guessing that the pain along with the positive opk means I'm ABOUT to ovulate...can't be ABSOLUTLY sure yet got to wait until tmr and see what happens there really...glad I've managed to nail it now tho..I can't take my opk makings to the gp now and ask what's next :)
When I had o bloods done befor they said I o on cd 19 ...this means what to me now ? Or am I having a very short cycle this month urgh confused dot flipping com
So I guess if I see the opks fading after tomorow I will be 1 dpo...who flipping knows ha ha 



I just want to add...that after a little ponder today I wanted to say how inspiring you lovely ladies are ...you all been through such a long haul...I get very frustrated sometimes with all the waiting and winding myself up-( have I got something wrong with me the gp is missing or what...) but I then remind myself that it will happen when it happens I spose...being incontrol of your body is harder than we think isn't it...

Got my lovely niece over this weekend...she's only 5 months older than my boy so that's always fun...wonder what else she going to teach him lol...think ill take her to buy a new dress...I love to dress her up.bless
I sooo want a girl...well I don't mind what I have if it happens but a girl would be nice :)

oH in my bad books again today...MEN eh. ...:) sooo insensitive sometimes..
I wish he would understand this ttc ....he does get involved and I spose I'm lucky there but he doesn't get the emotional connection and can be very "" matter of fact"" about it all...like shuuuuut up man what do you know lol. No vag no imag pmsl. Sorry lol

Right I'm off again lol got a early start to an already late night ahead of me...have a good evening girls...
Xxx :) :) :)


----------



## natjenson

Oh my golly gosh I wrote a fecking essay there lol sorry xxx :)


----------



## Dancbabe89

I found this post and found it super informative. I love how she broke this down for all of you (us!) that AREN'T getting BFP at 10 dpo.

hCG doubles every 48 hours. You can have a level of 1 - 5 in a non pregnant state. 

Implantation could belater than you think. 

If a woman implants at 8dpo, with a 'non pregnant' hCG level of 1 [Which is totally normal] it would rise as follows

8dpo - 1miu hcg
10dpo - 2miu
12dpo - 4miu
14dpo [Day AF is typically due] - 8miu
16dpo - 16miu 

So this lady wouldn't finnd out until 15dpo on a very senstive 10miu pregnancy test, superdrug own or possibly asda own. Obviously if she implants LATER than 8dpo [which is normal] she will find out even later.

Now, Take a lady who implants at 8dpo, But has a'Non pregnant' hCG level of 5. Hers looks like this;

8dpo - 5miu
10dpo- 10miu - Could find out here on superdrug own, internet cheapie
12dpo - 20miu - Could find out here with freedom cheapie strip/most poundland tests and asda own]
14dpo - 40miu [day period is typically due] Most tests would pick it up here

So, This lady, Even though implantation is on the same say for both ladies, Can find out MUCH sooner. Now, If this lady were to implant at 6dpo she could potentially find out at just 8dpo. But if the first lady were to implant at 12dpo, She would find out even later, Even if they have the same cycle and OV days!


----------



## Dancbabe89

Also found this article on Soy- it may NOT be good for fertility!! 
https://natural-fertility-info.com/...at-soy.html?awt_l=9ryA6&awt_m=446P3VMgEoq0lKb


----------



## natjenson

Dancbabe89 said:


> Also found this article on Soy- it may NOT be good for fertility!!
> https://natural-fertility-info.com/...at-soy.html?awt_l=9ryA6&awt_m=446P3VMgEoq0lKb

 
Brilliant dancebabe this site has proved VERY helpful and what an interesting read...there was even a helpful section about how to prevent future recurrent misscarages on there're especially as I have hypothyroidism and this has proved. An issue for me over the years...I can print this and show my gp so we can work on a plan now....

This site has sooo much new info on fertility on here...good site good read
Thank you love xxx :) 
:thumbup:


----------



## natjenson

I found this on the site that dancebabe posted a link to


Maca

Maca is a nourishing food for the endocrine system, aiding both the pituitary, adrenal, and thyroid glands (all involved in hormonal balance.) Maca has the ability to affect key hormones in both women and men without containing hormones itself.

Maca helps to stimulate and nourish the pituitary gland, acting as a tonic for the hormone system. When the pituitary gland functions optimally, the entire endocrine system becomes balanced, because the pituitary gland controls the hormone output of the other three glands.

In women maca works by controlling estrogen in the body. Estrogen levels that are high or low at the wrong time can keep a woman from becoming pregnant or keep her from carrying to term. Excess estrogen levels also cause progesterone levels to become too low. Taking maca may help to increase the progesterone levels which are essential to carrying a healthy pregnancy.


Interesting hay...I can't stop reading this site lol :)


----------



## Dancbabe89

Yw... I'm a research freak. When I'm set on something I tend to dissect it! Thought I'd share the findings :)

In other news- bfn again today 8dpo. Why oh why do I do this to myself?!? Lol

I bought a bbt thermometer. Tried it out to make sure it worked. Orally temp was 97.98 vaginally was 99.53. Is the difference normal? This am real bbtemp was 98.13 high low avg for 8dpo. I know it depends on my own body and I'm cursed for not getting a baseline a week before O.... Just curious :)


----------



## natjenson

Ooh danc I haven't tempted before so I can't really state what should be the norm love...
If this cycle is a bfn for me we are going to try smep next cycle...so I got a lot of research to do and I think I got to temp along side with that plan...cant research befor next cycle as I don't want any "ideas"to impose this plan if you know what I mean. Lol

Got to go for now be back later xxx :) :) :)


----------



## barbikins

Dancbabe89 said:


> I found this post and found it super informative. I love how she broke this down for all of you (us!) that AREN'T getting BFP at 10 dpo.
> 
> hCG doubles every 48 hours. You can have a level of 1 - 5 in a non pregnant state.
> 
> Implantation could belater than you think.
> 
> If a woman implants at 8dpo, with a 'non pregnant' hCG level of 1 [Which is totally normal] it would rise as follows
> 
> 8dpo - 1miu hcg
> 10dpo - 2miu
> 12dpo - 4miu
> 14dpo [Day AF is typically due] - 8miu
> 16dpo - 16miu
> 
> So this lady wouldn't finnd out until 15dpo on a very senstive 10miu pregnancy test, superdrug own or possibly asda own. Obviously if she implants LATER than 8dpo [which is normal] she will find out even later.
> 
> Now, Take a lady who implants at 8dpo, But has a'Non pregnant' hCG level of 5. Hers looks like this;
> 
> 8dpo - 5miu
> 10dpo- 10miu - Could find out here on superdrug own, internet cheapie
> 12dpo - 20miu - Could find out here with freedom cheapie strip/most poundland tests and asda own]
> 14dpo - 40miu [day period is typically due] Most tests would pick it up here
> 
> So, This lady, Even though implantation is on the same say for both ladies, Can find out MUCH sooner. Now, If this lady were to implant at 6dpo she could potentially find out at just 8dpo. But if the first lady were to implant at 12dpo, She would find out even later, Even if they have the same cycle and OV days!

Hey, great stuff thanks for the info. This is so true. Not only is every woman so different, so is every pregnancy!


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> I found this on the site that dancebabe posted a link to
> 
> 
> Maca
> 
> Maca is a nourishing food for the endocrine system, aiding both the pituitary, adrenal, and thyroid glands (all involved in hormonal balance.) Maca has the ability to affect key hormones in both women and men without containing hormones itself.
> 
> Maca helps to stimulate and nourish the pituitary gland, acting as a tonic for the hormone system. When the pituitary gland functions optimally, the entire endocrine system becomes balanced, because the pituitary gland controls the hormone output of the other three glands.
> 
> In women maca works by controlling estrogen in the body. Estrogen levels that are high or low at the wrong time can keep a woman from becoming pregnant or keep her from carrying to term. Excess estrogen levels also cause progesterone levels to become too low. Taking maca may help to increase the progesterone levels which are essential to carrying a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> 
> Interesting hay...I can't stop reading this site lol :)

I'm taking Maca - so far so good. I have a lot more energy than I did before! We shall see if it helps me get pregnant. :thumbup:


----------



## barbikins

I'm posting a series of IC's from the last few days. 
Some tweaked, some not.
You'll see that today's compared to yesterdays, is it just me or does today's look darker? I had B12 in my system so the test is a bit yellow & maybe that's why it appears darker? 
I also posted a test right above the last from last night @ 11pm. So its the third from bottom that's yesterday's FMU. What do you ladies think?

I've been feeling twinges today. Some times it feels a bit crampy but I'm not sure.
 



Attached Files:







Series IC2.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 8









tweaked Series.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 11









tweaked series2.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Oh my golly gosh I wrote a fecking essay there lol sorry xxx :)

OMG you did but It was awesome! No Vag no Imag LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

you are hysterical!!!


----------



## Petzy

Dancbabe89 said:


> I found this post and found it super informative. I love how she broke this down for all of you (us!) that AREN'T getting BFP at 10 dpo.
> 
> hCG doubles every 48 hours. You can have a level of 1 - 5 in a non pregnant state.
> 
> Implantation could belater than you think.
> 
> If a woman implants at 8dpo, with a 'non pregnant' hCG level of 1 [Which is totally normal] it would rise as follows
> 
> 8dpo - 1miu hcg
> 10dpo - 2miu
> 12dpo - 4miu
> 14dpo [Day AF is typically due] - 8miu
> 16dpo - 16miu
> 
> So this lady wouldn't finnd out until 15dpo on a very senstive 10miu pregnancy test, superdrug own or possibly asda own. Obviously if she implants LATER than 8dpo [which is normal] she will find out even later.
> 
> Now, Take a lady who implants at 8dpo, But has a'Non pregnant' hCG level of 5. Hers looks like this;
> 
> 8dpo - 5miu
> 10dpo- 10miu - Could find out here on superdrug own, internet cheapie
> 12dpo - 20miu - Could find out here with freedom cheapie strip/most poundland tests and asda own]
> 14dpo - 40miu [day period is typically due] Most tests would pick it up here
> 
> So, This lady, Even though implantation is on the same say for both ladies, Can find out MUCH sooner. Now, If this lady were to implant at 6dpo she could potentially find out at just 8dpo. But if the first lady were to implant at 12dpo, She would find out even later, Even if they have the same cycle and OV days!

Wow that is so interesting!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I'm posting a series of IC's from the last few days.
> Some tweaked, some not.
> You'll see that today's compared to yesterdays, is it just me or does today's look darker? I had B12 in my system so the test is a bit yellow & maybe that's why it appears darker?
> I also posted a test right above the last from last night @ 11pm. So its the third from bottom that's yesterday's FMU. What do you ladies think?
> 
> I've been feeling twinges today. Some times it feels a bit crampy but I'm not sure.

Hi Barb! Its too small for me to see I tried grrrr when I click on it its still a tiny photo darn....


----------



## Petzy

Ok so 8DPO today...

I woke up and my boobs were pretty sore - so I have checked the last three months to see at what point before AF my boobs started to get sore.

Keep in mind my boobs started to get sore on Tuesday which is 7/8 days before I am expecting AF. Today they are significantly more sore which is 5/6 days before AF.

So in February they got sore 2 days before
In Jan 3 days before
in December 4 days before.

I didnt track anything before that but I would have to think that this is really early for me - that being said - AF could be coming early too!!!

The only other thing I have going on it a lot of "activity" down there lol.. lots of mild cramping on and off but today, for the most part, really consistent. Its not painful but its pangs here and there and non stop.....it does feel different. BUT I have had cramping this early in my tracking so I have decided to leave that there for now.

To sum it up, neither are making me feel positive about this cycle other than how early and significant they feel - but they are not 'new' symptoms...


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Ok so 8DPO today...
> 
> I woke up and my boobs were pretty sore - so I have checked the last three months to see at what point before AF my boobs started to get sore.
> 
> Keep in mind my boobs started to get sore on Tuesday which is 7/8 days before I am expecting AF. Today they are significantly more sore which is 5/6 days before AF.
> 
> So in February they got sore 2 days before
> In Jan 3 days before
> in December 4 days before.
> 
> I didnt track anything before that but I would have to think that this is really early for me - that being said - AF could be coming early too!!!
> 
> The only other thing I have going on it a lot of "activity" down there lol.. lots of mild cramping on and off but today, for the most part, really consistent. Its not painful but its pangs here and there and non stop.....it does feel different. BUT I have had cramping this early in my tracking so I have decided to leave that there for now.
> 
> To sum it up, neither are making me feel positive about this cycle other than how early and significant they feel - but they are not 'new' symptoms...


Hmmm very curious Meg. Maybe this month is it for you!!!!! :happydance:
But I hear ya about feeling different. I felt a bit of prikles today & I'm only 7dpo. My boobs have been funny on/off since the shot but I still have HCG floating around in my system so I can't tell. And I've been SO bloated since my last IUI. Every DAY!

Hmmm are you looking at my test photos on your phone or smth? I can see them well on my computer. Well, I'll just have to wait for tmr morning :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Ok so 8DPO today...
> 
> I woke up and my boobs were pretty sore - so I have checked the last three months to see at what point before AF my boobs started to get sore.
> 
> Keep in mind my boobs started to get sore on Tuesday which is 7/8 days before I am expecting AF. Today they are significantly more sore which is 5/6 days before AF.
> 
> So in February they got sore 2 days before
> In Jan 3 days before
> in December 4 days before.
> 
> I didnt track anything before that but I would have to think that this is really early for me - that being said - AF could be coming early too!!!
> 
> The only other thing I have going on it a lot of "activity" down there lol.. lots of mild cramping on and off but today, for the most part, really consistent. Its not painful but its pangs here and there and non stop.....it does feel different. BUT I have had cramping this early in my tracking so I have decided to leave that there for now.
> 
> To sum it up, neither are making me feel positive about this cycle other than how early and significant they feel - but they are not 'new' symptoms...
> 
> 
> Hmmm very curious Meg. Maybe this month is it for you!!!!! :happydance:
> But I hear ya about feeling different. I felt a bit of prikles today & I'm only 7dpo. My boobs have been funny on/off since the shot but I still have HCG floating around in my system so I can't tell. And I've been SO bloated since my last IUI. Every DAY!
> 
> Hmmm are you looking at my test photos on your phone or smth? I can see them well on my computer. Well, I'll just have to wait for tmr morning :)Click to expand...

I was looking at them on the computer !

Were your boobs funny last cycle?


----------



## barbikins

Hmm weird :( booo. I'll have to try again tmr!

My boobs felt a bit on fire the day of the shot but that's all. I've felt sensations for days after this time around. I felt a lot more symptoms this time around for what ever reason.


----------



## natjenson

Hita girls ...I'm sooooo confusd right now...I've got myself into a right rigmarole here with my opks...any advice here would be fantabulous

So basically I'm cd 14 today...I'm on a 30 day cycle ( normal for me) ...ff say I ovulate on Sunday ( cd 17. ).... Been opk-ing since cd 9.. Only had slight lines on them but persisted know I prolly wouldn't see much anyway...
Monday I start getting quite painful pains in right hand side( very similar to o pains ) but passed it off as maybe wind as I thought Naaa impossible to ovulate this early surely...pains have got more intense to a point where as today I had to dose up and rest alittle as it was quite painful to even put any pressure down on right leg and walk...urgh 
Last night I THiNK opk was possative - again I thought this is early?....told myself to wait for today's results to see if lines fade out which they have...
So do you think I should carry on through testing till Sunday to see if I do ovulate then or do I take this info and accept that I've ovulated ???

Also if I have -am i 1 dpo yet or is that tmr ???
Confused.com

Helpppp lol :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat!

First off, do you test once a day or twice a day? I would always recommend twice a day. Once in the morning & once in the evening. You can miss your trigger if you test only once a day. I've almost been there myself. You can't use FMU. It's recommended between 10am & 8pm. I usually do it in the late morning & again around 4pm or when I get home between 6&7pm.

It's very difficult to say if you've ovulated b/c we can't know. Can you post your OPK you think was positive & I can see if it was? At least I can say to you if maybe you Ovulated that day but b/c you didn't test again, you missed it. Some times if I'm almost positive, I'll have tested 3 times in the day b/c it can turn positive last minute & by next day, you're back to negative. 

I would continue to test until you get your positive!


----------



## natjenson

Thank you soo much for the help there barbs got myself in cafuffle then :) just trying to work out how to post pics on here...
:) :) :)


----------



## Petzy

Yep try to post a pic if you can. If it was positive yesterday then you'd be 1 dpo tomorrow. If not keep on going and I totally agree with Barb about testing twice a day. I would have missed it a couple times if I hadn't.


----------



## barbikins

word!!!!


----------



## natjenson

Ummm quick question lol how do you add attachments?. I'm on iPad so it would be first time I've attached on here lol


----------



## barbikins

you go to "Go Advanced" beside the "Submit REply" & hit "Manage Attachments". A new window pops up for you to upload. Once it's uploaded you close that window & then you submit your reply.


----------



## natjenson

Ok so I think I got it now lol...that took flipping ages he he he...
So here are yesterday's and today's opks..yesterday's is the darkest they got and then today it starts to fade out look ....positive do you think? :shrug: :haha:


Thank you for your help then barbs I'm such a dimwit you know lol ...:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Petzy

The second one from yesterday looks pretty good what do you think Barb?


----------



## natjenson

I can see that the lines aren't as good on here...in front of me it's clear as a bell much darker...I did my sums too...if I'm a 30 day cycle then I MUST be o in the next day or so anyway not Sunday like ff says....might have to get rid of that app and find a reliable one u know...:) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Lol OH NO SIRee you AIN'T going to fecking sleep now buddy...he's at it again girls tut tut...
Men eh lol....time to get the re-enforcements out I think...lol :)


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Lol OH NO SIRee you AIN'T going to fecking sleep now buddy...he's at it again girls tut tut...
> Men eh lol....time to get the re-enforcements out I think...lol :)

Lmao!!!!


----------



## barbikins

LOL Nat, you're hilarious. Two right that man of yours aint sleeping BTW isnt it like 2am where you are at?!

AND your tests are not positive but it's getting there. KEEP TESTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:test::test::test:


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> The second one from yesterday looks pretty good what do you think Barb?

Second one from yesterday is darker than the second one from today but it's inconclusive. SIGH.

Keep testing & if it keeps getting lighter, you already ovulated. FX!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Petzy

Lol no wonder he wants to sleep poor guy haha. She's a night owl


----------



## barbikins

That's what I'm thinking. I'm pretty sure she is 6 hours ahead!


----------



## natjenson

He he he heeee...naa it's now 11:20 pm here ...yeah it's pretty late now...but he ain't getting away witht that...lol...

Phew I hope it is inconclusive....that's cheered me right up...thought I missed the baot then...fx 

Thank for your input there girls :) 
I got in a panic like a headless chicken there didn't I lol
At least I learnt something new on here tho...I can post pics now lol...thanks barbs and petz your great 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Oh goodnight thought you were 6 hrs ahead. So only 4. 
And no problem that's why we're here! Support, advice, experience. Xo
Btw I can't wait for Sunday morning. They replay the whole week of Cori. Time for catching up! I'm in a taxi now heading home from work. We have ha some 8 viewings on our house & I can finally go home!


----------



## natjenson

Ooh 8 viewings that sounds real good barbs...yeah we get omnibus on Sundays too but I'm not aloud to whatch it then cos oH got to catch up on his sports and stuff cos he at work when it's all on ...I can't complain if I get the the soaps in the evening- sorta check mate kind of situation lol
And again thank you for all your support on here...this thread is amaizballs xxx :) :) :)


----------



## barbikins

Rawr-some thread ;)
Hubby don't complain. He gets to sleep in & I always miss it on week nights.
I'm still too early for home so I'm sitting in a sandwich shop eating a sub. 
Good night my ladies in Ttc crime! xo


----------



## Dancbabe89

First...
Nat- get to BDing and get off of this forum!!!
Barb- maybe turning into a real positive?!?!?!?!?!?! eh???



So... little disheartened today. A lot of women I know and have been chatting with are getting their positives. I am SUPER happy for them, especially since I know the love a child can bring and most of them don't. I literally smile everytime I see someone got their BFP. I hold no resentment or bitterness towards them! I just want my own too. I have taken countless tests sometimes 2-3 times a day with nothing. I know it is early, I just am starting to doubt as my symptoms are proofing to be more like PMS...... B***hyness and all. I find out more and more information about my own body each day. I now LOVE charting! I know my cervix a little better and DH seriously thinks I am crazy. ;) 

I keep squinting and tweaking pictures of my tests hoping for something... NOTHING. Then today, I had a POSITIVE RESULT 2 minutes after peeing- bright dark pink!!!! Showed hubby. He confirmed it and literally two seconds later it faded away before our eyes.... Was a negative test. :( 


So yeah that's where I am, moody and stuck with Big Fat Negatives. I was originally on this journey not expecting at all to conceive the first cycle, but who am I kidding?!? What woman on earth tries to make a baby and stays happy when the tests continue to show negative. 

GAHHH... Sorry for ranting. Love you all- wish everyone best of luck with FMU tomorrow!!


----------



## Petzy

Dancbabe89 said:


> First...
> Nat- get to BDing and get off of this forum!!!
> Barb- maybe turning into a real positive?!?!?!?!?!?! eh???
> 
> 
> 
> So... little disheartened today. A lot of women I know and have been chatting with are getting their positives. I am SUPER happy for them, especially since I know the love a child can bring and most of them don't. I literally smile everytime I see someone got their BFP. I hold no resentment or bitterness towards them! I just want my own too. I have taken countless tests sometimes 2-3 times a day with nothing. I know it is early, I just am starting to doubt as my symptoms are proofing to be more like PMS...... B***hyness and all. I find out more and more information about my own body each day. I now LOVE charting! I know my cervix a little better and DH seriously thinks I am crazy. ;)
> 
> I keep squinting and tweaking pictures of my tests hoping for something... NOTHING. Then today, I had a POSITIVE RESULT 2 minutes after peeing- bright dark pink!!!! Showed hubby. He confirmed it and literally two seconds later it faded away before our eyes.... Was a negative test. :(
> 
> 
> So yeah that's where I am, moody and stuck with Big Fat Negatives. I was originally on this journey not expecting at all to conceive the first cycle, but who am I kidding?!? What woman on earth tries to make a baby and stays happy when the tests continue to show negative.
> 
> GAHHH... Sorry for ranting. Love you all- wish everyone best of luck with FMU tomorrow!!

Dancebabe:

Ugh Im so sorry you had that happen - I have never heard of that before though... Barb have you heard of this?

I am the same way - definitely genuinely happy for others who get their BFP but I do wonder when mine will come :) 

But you are doing everything right and having two children already I hope its just a matter of time for you before you get BFP #3 :happydance:


----------



## Dancbabe89

Petzy said:


> Dancbabe89 said:
> 
> 
> First...
> Nat- get to BDing and get off of this forum!!!
> Barb- maybe turning into a real positive?!?!?!?!?!?! eh???
> 
> 
> 
> So... little disheartened today. A lot of women I know and have been chatting with are getting their positives. I am SUPER happy for them, especially since I know the love a child can bring and most of them don't. I literally smile everytime I see someone got their BFP. I hold no resentment or bitterness towards them! I just want my own too. I have taken countless tests sometimes 2-3 times a day with nothing. I know it is early, I just am starting to doubt as my symptoms are proofing to be more like PMS...... B***hyness and all. I find out more and more information about my own body each day. I now LOVE charting! I know my cervix a little better and DH seriously thinks I am crazy. ;)
> 
> I keep squinting and tweaking pictures of my tests hoping for something... NOTHING. Then today, I had a POSITIVE RESULT 2 minutes after peeing- bright dark pink!!!! Showed hubby. He confirmed it and literally two seconds later it faded away before our eyes.... Was a negative test. :(
> 
> 
> So yeah that's where I am, moody and stuck with Big Fat Negatives. I was originally on this journey not expecting at all to conceive the first cycle, but who am I kidding?!? What woman on earth tries to make a baby and stays happy when the tests continue to show negative.
> 
> GAHHH... Sorry for ranting. Love you all- wish everyone best of luck with FMU tomorrow!!
> 
> Dancebabe:
> 
> Ugh Im so sorry you had that happen - I have never heard of that before though... Barb have you heard of this?
> 
> I am the same way - definitely genuinely happy for others who get their BFP but I do wonder when mine will come :)
> 
> But you are doing everything right and having two children already I hope its just a matter of time for you before you get BFP #3 :happydance:Click to expand...


Thanks Petz! Feeling better this morning even with my ritual negative... LOL I decided to test in the morning when I take my temp and if it's negative, move on with my day instead of squinting forever. No tweaking, turning or moving to a new light! 

How are YOU doing in your cycle??? :")


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies

9DPO today. Went to get cheapies at Dollarama last night and they didnt have any. lame. Today BB's are still sore on sides. havent noticed much else but I have had (TMI) "back door" troubles for 3 days now!!! I hardly think thats related LOL but it is a pain in the ass, literally !!

So I am not sure if I will have a chance to get any cheapies today..... going to a friends for 7pm so not much time.

Maybe i will just wait it out ahhhh


----------



## Dancbabe89

Petzy said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> 9DPO today. Went to get cheapies at Dollarama last night and they didnt have any. lame. Today BB's are still sore on sides. havent noticed much else but I have had (TMI) "back door" troubles for 3 days now!!! I hardly think thats related LOL but it is a pain in the ass, literally !!
> 
> So I am not sure if I will have a chance to get any cheapies today..... going to a friends for 7pm so not much time.
> 
> Maybe i will just wait it out ahhhh


Back door troubles (both constipation and diarrhea, can be related to early pregnancy, so no telling there!!! LOL If you are normal you're out! HAHA JK!


----------



## barbikins

Dancbabe,

It's no fun to watch everyone else getting their BFP's & you, nothing.
I've gone 14 months with this. Seeing my friends, family, bump buddies on BnB all go on to having a family & I'm still status quo. It's not easy some times. So, I really hear ya.

And I've heard of the disappearing positive. Infact, it happened to me one cycle when we weren't trying. I had positive's on two IC tests for all of about 5 minutes & then it faded. It's some sort of error. The only thing you can do is take a new test & see what that shows. How many dpo are you?


----------



## barbikins

Dancbabe89 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancbabe89 said:
> 
> 
> First...
> Nat- get to BDing and get off of this forum!!!
> Barb- maybe turning into a real positive?!?!?!?!?!?! eh???
> 
> 
> 
> So... little disheartened today. A lot of women I know and have been chatting with are getting their positives. I am SUPER happy for them, especially since I know the love a child can bring and most of them don't. I literally smile everytime I see someone got their BFP. I hold no resentment or bitterness towards them! I just want my own too. I have taken countless tests sometimes 2-3 times a day with nothing. I know it is early, I just am starting to doubt as my symptoms are proofing to be more like PMS...... B***hyness and all. I find out more and more information about my own body each day. I now LOVE charting! I know my cervix a little better and DH seriously thinks I am crazy. ;)
> 
> I keep squinting and tweaking pictures of my tests hoping for something... NOTHING. Then today, I had a POSITIVE RESULT 2 minutes after peeing- bright dark pink!!!! Showed hubby. He confirmed it and literally two seconds later it faded away before our eyes.... Was a negative test. :(
> 
> 
> So yeah that's where I am, moody and stuck with Big Fat Negatives. I was originally on this journey not expecting at all to conceive the first cycle, but who am I kidding?!? What woman on earth tries to make a baby and stays happy when the tests continue to show negative.
> 
> GAHHH... Sorry for ranting. Love you all- wish everyone best of luck with FMU tomorrow!!
> 
> Dancebabe:
> 
> Ugh Im so sorry you had that happen - I have never heard of that before though... Barb have you heard of this?
> 
> I am the same way - definitely genuinely happy for others who get their BFP but I do wonder when mine will come :)
> 
> But you are doing everything right and having two children already I hope its just a matter of time for you before you get BFP #3 :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Petz! Feeling better this morning even with my ritual negative... LOL I decided to test in the morning when I take my temp and if it's negative, move on with my day instead of squinting forever. No tweaking, turning or moving to a new light!
> 
> How are YOU doing in your cycle??? :")Click to expand...


Oh man, I do this too. Move from light to light. Maybe on a different coloured background will bring out the line. I'll tell you, now that I'm testing my trigger out, it's pretty darn clear when you get the faintest of lines. I won't doubt anymore.


----------



## Dancbabe89

9DPO still negative. It's early, but I don't want to get my hopes up thinking it is just early for nothing... I wish AF would hurry up and come so I can try next cycle with my new chart ;)


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg! 
You're good at this waiting game. Good on ya!
I am 8dpo & my test line is fading. I went on FF & did a search for woman who did the trigger & when they got their earliest BFP & the average seems to be 10dpo. Very few got it at 9dpo. And so the consensus was between 10-12dpo on average. SO yep. Maybe by Sunday I'll have a better idea? Orrrr maybe not.
I'm starting to feel as if I'm not pregnant. Maybe I'm just affraid to think I might be. 

Here is my test progression. Bottom is today's. I took one last night as well, second from bottom.
 



Attached Files:







progression 8dpolarge2.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## barbikins

that is crappy. not the photo i mean to upload. 
here is the new photos I took & including a tweaked one. it seems that its harder to see whats going on - through this site.

My stomach has been bloated/gassy this whole TWW. I think it may be from the IUI. I dunno.
I felt queasy this morning but who knows. I feel find now. I think it was b/c I had an empty stomach. I ate two crackers this morning to settle it down.
This TWW crap is annoying. I can't wait to find out next week.
 



Attached Files:







progression 8dpolarge2.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4









progression 8dpolargeTWEAK.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Petzy

Dancbabe89 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> 9DPO today. Went to get cheapies at Dollarama last night and they didnt have any. lame. Today BB's are still sore on sides. havent noticed much else but I have had (TMI) "back door" troubles for 3 days now!!! I hardly think thats related LOL but it is a pain in the ass, literally !!
> 
> So I am not sure if I will have a chance to get any cheapies today..... going to a friends for 7pm so not much time.
> 
> Maybe i will just wait it out ahhhh
> 
> 
> Back door troubles (both constipation and diarrhea, can be related to early pregnancy, so no telling there!!! LOL If you are normal you're out! HAHA JK!Click to expand...

Its not normal for me at all, but I have never heard of this as a symptom lol


----------



## barbikins

Constipation is a pregnancy symptom. I had it. But I didn't have it until around 2nd trimester.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> that is crappy. not the photo i mean to upload.
> here is the new photos I took & including a tweaked one. it seems that its harder to see whats going on - through this site.
> 
> My stomach has been bloated/gassy this whole TWW. I think it may be from the IUI. I dunno.
> I felt queasy this morning but who knows. I feel find now. I think it was b/c I had an empty stomach. I ate two crackers this morning to settle it down.
> This TWW crap is annoying. I can't wait to find out next week.

Thats a better picture - I can see a barely-there line on todays so hopefully it is just about done.. and then you can test for real! 

I know what you mean re not wanting to believe it!


----------



## Dancbabe89

Petzy said:


> Dancbabe89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> 9DPO today. Went to get cheapies at Dollarama last night and they didnt have any. lame. Today BB's are still sore on sides. havent noticed much else but I have had (TMI) "back door" troubles for 3 days now!!! I hardly think thats related LOL but it is a pain in the ass, literally !!
> 
> So I am not sure if I will have a chance to get any cheapies today..... going to a friends for 7pm so not much time.
> 
> Maybe i will just wait it out ahhhh
> 
> 
> Back door troubles (both constipation and diarrhea, can be related to early pregnancy, so no telling there!!! LOL If you are normal you're out! HAHA JK!Click to expand...
> 
> Its not normal for me at all, but I have never heard of this as a symptom lolClick to expand...

Diarrhea: 
https://www.babycenter.com/400_is-diarrhea-a-normal-symptom-of-early-pregnancy_860275_923.bc

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=18

Constipation: 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=17


----------



## Petzy

Dancbabe89 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancbabe89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> 9DPO today. Went to get cheapies at Dollarama last night and they didnt have any. lame. Today BB's are still sore on sides. havent noticed much else but I have had (TMI) "back door" troubles for 3 days now!!! I hardly think thats related LOL but it is a pain in the ass, literally !!
> 
> So I am not sure if I will have a chance to get any cheapies today..... going to a friends for 7pm so not much time.
> 
> Maybe i will just wait it out ahhhh
> 
> 
> Back door troubles (both constipation and diarrhea, can be related to early pregnancy, so no telling there!!! LOL If you are normal you're out! HAHA JK!Click to expand...
> 
> Its not normal for me at all, but I have never heard of this as a symptom lolClick to expand...
> 
> Diarrhea:
> https://www.babycenter.com/400_is-diarrhea-a-normal-symptom-of-early-pregnancy_860275_923.bc
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=18
> 
> Constipation:
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=17Click to expand...

Oh lord now I think its a symptom LOL i had no idea! Thanks !


----------



## natjenson

Heya girls how are you all doing today - good I hope :) 

Hi petz I had tummy troubles ( back door issues) with Harry...this was befor I got a bfp tho...my oH sister secretly pionted out to mil I might be pgnt ....so I know this IS a symptom altho I don't want to add to any of your ss if you know what I mean...I do this -I think to myself ooh is this a sign and wined myself up just to be let down when af arrives...

Hey a danc :) bd- ing plenty...I have free wireless so it must appear As tho I'm always online here especially as I sometimes forget to sign out lol :) 

Sorry to hear you still got no answers yet barbs...try to be relaxed tho love...I'm keeping my fx for you and looking forward to the weekend for you too...hoping I come online and see your big fat bfp announced :) ...

So I did my opk this mid morning...no fmu this time ( silly me lol ) and the line is still pretty strong so thinking this evenings is " the one" if not ,I'm sure it could be tmr instead...

Been feeling alittle crappy today..cramping feeling abit sick yuuuuuk! 
Defo can't be a sign as I'm not even 1 dpo yet lol....pains in right hand side have all gone now....so I'm hoping it wasn't the o pains I usually get and that it was painful trapped wind instead...so baton down the hatches Plymouth lol....

Can't believe how quickly 30 opks can diminish sooo fast...lol need to get more already...ill hold out first tho and see if af will rear the ugly face...

So here goes yes I'm going to say it.....
Hi my name is Natalie and I am a poas aholic....there I've said it - that felt weirdly good glad I got that of my chest lol :) 

Ill check back in later to see how you all getting on...good day to you all :) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Haha - I figured it was Natalie and dont worry - as long as we all admit we have a problem then its not a bad problem right?? is that how it works haha

I may not be a POAS a holic BUT i am a SS aholic which is just as bad. and some months I am a POAS a holic too lol

xo Meg


----------



## Petzy

Getting major stabbing pains in my left boob right now - at the top though so its really hard to say - its fucking painful though! Just came out of nowhere at my desk and im like OWWWW

Doesnt seem like that would be a hormonal thing or symptom though - probably just a random lovely pain!!


----------



## barbikins

Haha Nat, I'm totally a POAS-aholic!!!! And I'm OK about it ;)
Evidently I WAS going to take it easy this month & not test until my blood test but I couldn't wait. What ever!!!

I hope that I get a positive soon too. I just hope I am pregnant now. That would be so amazing. But I don't want to get my hopes up. 

Oh, THOSE boob pains. Yep I know them. It's likely muscular. I've read up on it LOL
Oh boy. Isn't this lovely? Gotta love symptom spotting :)

What are you ladies up to this weekend?
I've got lots of getting out of the house while strangers go through our home. We are going to try to get to a Climbing Gym tomorrow. I want to go visit a good friend of mine tomorrow night. Sunday, we are going to go look at houses our selves while our Open House is running. And then don't know about Sunday night yet.


----------



## Dancbabe89

barbikins said:


> Haha Nat, I'm totally a POAS-aholic!!!! And I'm OK about it ;)
> Evidently I WAS going to take it easy this month & not test until my blood test but I couldn't wait. What ever!!!
> 
> I hope that I get a positive soon too. I just hope I am pregnant now. That would be so amazing. But I don't want to get my hopes up.
> 
> Oh, THOSE boob pains. Yep I know them. It's likely muscular. I've read up on it LOL
> Oh boy. Isn't this lovely? Gotta love symptom spotting :)
> 
> What are you ladies up to this weekend?
> I've got lots of getting out of the house while strangers go through our home. We are going to try to get to a Climbing Gym tomorrow. I want to go visit a good friend of mine tomorrow night. Sunday, we are going to go look at houses our selves while our Open House is running. And then don't know about Sunday night yet.

Yes my Dr said they are muscular/skeletal pains, where muscle rubs against bone and causes sharp pains. They stink.


----------



## natjenson

Heya all....so I got a new fertility friend now...my pink pad sucks !!! But I still punch my data into into so I can compare the data between the two...I've ff now...seems to be soooo much more accurate already.
Got an eventful weekend too...going to be doing some ( more )spring cleaning on Saturday and I have my lovely mischievous niece for Sunday night...it's going to be manic ha ha
Monday it's take her back and then it's bills to pay and loft to sort through urrrrgh I HATE that job- but it's got to be done...


Opk looked a lot lighter tonight...so I'm still not sure but I think that's it now...see what tmr brings then I suppose the decision is final then...oh I hope I haven't missed it

Hope your all well and happy this evening hope your having a great start to the weekend so far


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Dancbabe89

natjenson said:


> Heya all....so I got a new fertility friend now...my pink pad sucks !!! But I still punch my data into into so I can compare the data between the two...I've ff now...seems to be soooo much more accurate already.
> Got an eventful weekend too...going to be doing some ( more )spring cleaning on Saturday and I have my lovely mischievous niece for Sunday night...it's going to be manic ha ha
> Monday it's take her back and then it's bills to pay and loft to sort through urrrrgh I HATE that job- but it's got to be done...
> 
> 
> Opk looked a lot lighter tonight...so I'm still not sure but I think that's it now...see what tmr brings then I suppose the decision is final then...oh I hope I haven't missed it
> 
> Hope your all well and happy this evening hope your having a great start to the weekend so far
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

You haven't missed it if you've been BDing.... No worries!


----------



## barbikins

Agreed! You're fine if you've had sex :)
Have a great weekend! I will be out of the house most of the weekend. I will let you ladies know if there are any developments in my tests. Or if I have some time. Xo


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies just popping in to say in thinking of u all!! I Am reading the thread it's just hard to find time to type one handed with Harrison around :) I'm currently trying to get used to sleep deprivation lol lol he's all worth it though :)


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hi ladies just popping in to say in thinking of u all!! I Am reading the thread it's just hard to find time to type one handed with Harrison around :) I'm currently trying to get used to sleep deprivation lol lol he's all worth it though :)

Nimbec so nice to hear from you. :) I Can imagine its hard to find the time for sure. Just glad to see you checking in when you can. I hope Harrison is doing great! And what is that saying? You Dan sleep when you're dead? Lol. Unfortunately I love sleeping so I'm afraid at how I may adjust when the time comes lol. Xoxo

Meg


----------



## Petzy

10 dpo and really trying not to get my hopes up. Yesterday in the late afternoon at work my low back and tops of my legs started to get really sore. After work I went to a friends and I was stretching and massaging myself the whole time I was pretty uncomfortable. I didn't run this week so it's not from exercise. I absolutely never get this but honestly I really don't want to pin anything on a potential bfp because all it makes me do is think of prior months when I was like "this must be it" and it wasn't. So I am telling myself that I've strained it somehow. I still have sore bbs too. I wonder if AF is coming early.

Sorry for the ramble ladies. Sometimes it helps to do that here ! Xx


----------



## barbikins

Nimbec, congrats on your little boy! How awesome!!
Enjoy every moment, even if you're exhausted!!

I'm 9 dpo & my test has not but a shadowy line. If it weren't fmu, it would be stark white. 
I should be able to test for reals starting tomorrow I think. 
I'm running out of 20miu and will have to switch to 10miu but that's going to be weird. Guess I just have to watch my tests get darker. 

Meg, I'm sorry you're feeling this way. And I totally have been there. 
Don't think so much about your symptoms. The Progrsterone in our LP mimic some pregnancy symptoms. So try not to think about this. 
Are you planning to take a test this weekend?


----------



## natjenson

Nimbec Yaye so glad you and babba r ok...
Sleep dep...remember those days...it DOES get better love...if babba is sleeping most of the day and not a lot at night then try to do stimulating activitys with babba to try to keep him awake that little bit longer( usually colourfull objects work best) towards the end of the evening and you'll find he WILL sleep a little longer through out the nights as they go by...this worked very well with my Harry and has turned out rather intelligent as a result too- bonus:) 
Not only that the first 4 wks tend to be the hardest and then you just get used to it :) 
One morning you'll wake up and you'll be over joyed bc he has slept right through:happydance:
Apart from that ENJOY these days love....they just go sooo fast....I get a tear in my eye when I look at his new born photos as I wonder where did it all go?:cry:

Soon enough you'll be thinking about number two lol

I started opks this cycle- waiting to find out if I'm 1 dpo yet:wacko:
If this cycle doesn't work we are try smep next cycle...any tips? :winkwink:

Well you take care love ok xxx :) :flower: :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Nimbec, congrats on your little boy! How awesome!!
> Enjoy every moment, even if you're exhausted!!
> 
> I'm 9 dpo & my test has not but a shadowy line. If it weren't fmu, it would be stark white.
> I should be able to test for reals starting tomorrow I think.
> I'm running out of 20miu and will have to switch to 10miu but that's going to be weird. Guess I just have to watch my tests get darker.
> 
> Meg, I'm sorry you're feeling this way. And I totally have been there.
> Don't think so much about your symptoms. The Progrsterone in our LP mimic some pregnancy symptoms. So try not to think about this.
> Are you planning to take a test this weekend?

Thanks Barb. I am doing ok. I've calmed down a bit haha. I may grab a cheapy later if the dollarama Ancaster has any in stock. Is it weird that I feel embarrassed buying them there? I am always so self conscious. 

I agree I think tomorrow will be real tests for you. Still early though.


----------



## barbikins

Omg I'm always embarrassed ' hope there is no one behind me. Haha!

Here is my tests. Today's you will likely not see on this site, it's that light. It's really but a mere shadow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Petzy

Bfn on dollar store cheapy! It was my 4 thnor 5th pee of the day but still lol.


----------



## natjenson

:wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: 

What do you think girls? Have I missed it?
By the looks of it I think I could be 2dpo not sure tho....

Abit down about this as we didn't bd on the strongest line night-when he fell asleep!!! :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## natjenson

Cd 13 looks like it was positive to me...???????? :(


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Cd 13 looks like it was positive to me...???????? :(

That looks right to me Nat! :flower:


----------



## natjenson

Ahh thanks petz :)
Just got to wait now...I said I wouldn't pg test till cd12 this cycle - lets see how that goes eh lol
Ten days of waing now urgh lol
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Cd 12???? I meant 12 dpo....derrrr lol. I'm not with it again lol :)


----------



## Petzy

Yep 10 days to go for you! Welcome to the 2ww hehe

I made a bit vat of turkey chili today that is simmering for dinner. Yum!

I have a headache though grrrr. Don't want to take ibuprofen despite my bfn...... Definitely feeling out though !

Xx


----------



## barbikins

Those are 25miu. I wouldn't worry yet ;) 
When is AF due?


----------



## barbikins

Nat I'd say CD14. Welcome to your TWW!!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Those are 25miu. I wouldn't worry yet ;)
> When is AF due?

AF due tues or Wednesday. I only got three so maybe one tomorrow am and one Monday and then I will wait for AF if both negative.


----------



## barbikins

I'm crossing my fingers for you, Meg!

I'm confused. My 20miu test which was surely as negative as I can get has a v.v.faint line today. But the 10miu test this morning is lighter than yesterday's. 
argh! I guess this trigger is staying w/me for a few more days. Gah.


----------



## barbikins

Here t my tests today. 
Blue sticks are 20miu & you can see my conundrum. I tweaked it knowing its harder to see on here. But also included untweaked. 

And then there is the 10miu's that show today's being lighter than yesterday's.

Crap I can't upload multiple photos in one post. Damn site.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## barbikins

And my other test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## barbikins

And tweaked. Damn site!! Sorry ladies.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dancbabe89

Well mine was ok.... spent the day shopping with family yesterday and had HORRIBLE pains that lasted literally minutes and then went away. I looked and DH and said that was really odd. 

Went and bought more pg tests because I am obsessed. LOL I have been taking two a day since 8DPO. With both of my girls I found out on a Sunday before AF was due. Not very confident this cycle though because if you go look at my chart my temp dropped from 

8DPO- 98.13
9DPO- 98.03
10DPO- 97.93 

(slightly decreasing so figured AF was on her way)

This AM got up at 5 to take my temp it went back up to 98.23 (WHAT IS WITH ME AND 3'S????) 

Took a test a 5am cuz I had to pee... Seen a very very faint line- figured it was evap and went back to bed. 

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/dancbabe89/baby/maybe.jpg
Got up at 9 and figured WTH, I heard SMU works better sometimes, let's try once more and be done for the day.... WHAT DO YOU KNOW?!?! shot from the toilet at post test 30 seconds.... and then again in the bathroom wth different backrounds :) ALL within 2 minutes



https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/dancbabe89/baby/601617_10152665909640057_588852892_n.jpg

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/dancbabe89/baby/577576_10152665909525057_1617867669_n.jpg

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/dancbabe89/baby/525157_10152665914675057_1447235228_n.jpg

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/dancbabe89/baby/483277_10152665909405057_908424088_n.jpg




SO 11DPO on a Sunday just like with my girls...... :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> And tweaked. Damn site!! Sorry ladies.

Barb- this may be a silly question but isn't it possible that there could be no gap between the hcg shot leaving your system and a bfp starting to form?

How do you know for sure the difference?


----------



## Petzy

Dancbabe89 said:


> Well mine was ok.... spent the day shopping with family yesterday and had HORRIBLE pains that lasted literally minutes and then went away. I looked and DH and said that was really odd.
> 
> Went and bought more pg tests because I am obsessed. LOL I have been taking two a day since 8DPO. With both of my girls I found out on a Sunday before AF was due. Not very confident this cycle though because if you go look at my chart my temp dropped from
> 
> 8DPO- 98.13
> 9DPO- 98.03
> 10DPO- 97.93
> 
> (slightly decreasing so figured AF was on her way)
> 
> This AM got up at 5 to take my temp it went back up to 98.23 (WHAT IS WITH ME AND 3'S????)
> 
> Took a test a 5am cuz I had to pee... Seen a very very faint line- figured it was evap and went back to bed.
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/dancbabe89/baby/maybe.jpg
> Got up at 9 and figured WTH, I heard SMU works better sometimes, let's try once more and be done for the day.... WHAT DO YOU KNOW?!?! shot from the toilet at post test 30 seconds.... and then again in the bathroom wth different backrounds :) ALL within 2 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/dancbabe89/baby/601617_10152665909640057_588852892_n.jpg
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/dancbabe89/baby/577576_10152665909525057_1617867669_n.jpg
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/dancbabe89/baby/525157_10152665914675057_1447235228_n.jpg
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/dancbabe89/baby/483277_10152665909405057_908424088_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO 11DPO on a Sunday just like with my girls...... :)

Omg! Bfp I clearly see a pink line!! Congrats that is so exciting! Hooray!!!


----------



## Petzy

11 dpo. Bfn on dollar store again. Pretty sure I am out! 

AF due in 2 or 3 days. Still occasional cramping and bbs are very sore on the sides. 

Pink cm for me can start as late as the night before AF so I'm not even looking for that right now.


----------



## Dancbabe89

Don't count yourself out yet girl !!


----------



## barbikins

Danc, that's totally a bfp! Congrats!!!
H&H 9 months!!!

And Meg, yes there can be a situation where my test never goes negative but turns darker to a positive. You see how today's test seems darker than yesterday? Or is just me?!

I will have to wait for tmr morning. I'm going to test later tonight.


----------



## natjenson

Yaye dancebabe I see it too...I'd call that a defo bfp aswell....congratulations...are you going to get blood work done?
Have you had any symptoms?
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

I'm not sure barbs but I think your right..the test line does look slightly darker today....I would test again later too...xxx :) :) :)


----------



## Dancbabe89

natjenson said:


> Yaye dancebabe I see it too...I'd call that a defo bfp aswell....congratulations...are you going to get blood work done?
> Have you had any symptoms?
> :) :) :) xxx

I have to stall dr tomorrow. No real symptoms so far outside of gas, cramps and emotions the last two days.


----------



## natjenson

Awe so happy for you....how long was you trying for dancebabe?
I've stopped opk- ing now...having withdrawals lol...I just KNOW I'm gunna cave befor 12 dpo lol :) :) :) xxx


----------



## Dancbabe89

Officially trying this month. Ntnp since dec. 

Hahaha I took 18 tests in 11 days..... I never could have waited


----------



## barbikins

Ladies I took a test around 5. Am I seeing things or is it darker than a day ago?!
Maybe it's not conclusive enough?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## barbikins

And my 20miu
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Dancbabe89

barbikins said:


> And tweaked. Damn site!! Sorry ladies.

Barb- today does look darker than yesterday- closer to Friday in fact.... .... could this be a good sign!?


----------



## barbikins

It's a good sign if it keeps getting darker! No way to find out until tmr I suppose!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> It's a good sign if it keeps getting darker! No way to find out until tmr I suppose!

Barb I do think it looks darker today on both the 10 and 20. I see you peed at same time both days so that's good. We will have to see what tomorrow brings ! Fx! I sure wish I had a 10miu lying around but I know I'd be an addict lol


----------



## barbikins

Thanks! Yep fmu each day so it should be relatively consistent. 
I don't want to get too excited. 

Meg, your tests are 25miu so it can take a while before you see a positive. Are you feeling any symptoms? Signs of AF?


----------



## barbikins

Wow girls, I started this thread almost a year ago. April of 2012. Wow. 
I went back & noticed how many ladies had their tickets pregnant & into their 3rd trimester or already have given birth. 
I really hope this cycle is it for me. It's all I can hope for. I hope my birthday will be super sweet!


----------



## Dancbabe89

barbikins said:


> Wow girls, I started this thread almost a year ago. April of 2012. Wow.
> I went back & noticed how many ladies had their tickets pregnant & into their 3rd trimester or already have given birth.
> I really hope this cycle is it for me. It's all I can hope for. I hope my birthday will be super sweet!


I am hoping for you!! FX and waiting for your morning results!!


----------



## natjenson

Aww barb I see it :) I'm soo excited....I'm really really really hoping you get the BESt birthday ever!!!! :happydance:

:flower: :flower: :flower: xxx


----------



## natjenson

4 dpo today- not long to wait now....did my cycle sums last night and I think it may be a 31 day cycle this time...which sucks really bc I got to wait another whole day to test ahhhhh lol
Going to try to hold out till 12 dpo this time- aha haaaa who am I kidding bet I cave before then lol

So how is everyone on this FREEZING cold Monday morning? Good I hope
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Thanks! Yep fmu each day so it should be relatively consistent.
> I don't want to get too excited.
> 
> Meg, your tests are 25miu so it can take a while before you see a positive. Are you feeling any symptoms? Signs of AF?

Yeah. I don't have any left anyways so now just waiting to see if AF shows tomorrow or Wednesday. The low back pain I had for two days - I have never had that before so I wondered if that was a good sign but with the bfns it's hard not to just say I'm out.... Boobs have been sore for like 9 days which is just crazy in terms off how long for me but again, it's the same feeling of soreness I always get just way early. So hard to say...... I'm not testing again unless AF does now show on Wednesday. But again I really do feel I'm out. Despite the bfp I just dreamed about. Fucking dreams can be so evil!!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Wow girls, I started this thread almost a year ago. April of 2012. Wow.
> I went back & noticed how many ladies had their tickets pregnant & into their 3rd trimester or already have given birth.
> I really hope this cycle is it for me. It's all I can hope for. I hope my birthday will be super sweet!

Gosh I know. I hope so too!! Looking forward to your am post :)


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> 4 dpo today- not long to wait now....did my cycle sums last night and I think it may be a 31 day cycle this time...which sucks really bc I got to wait another whole day to test ahhhhh lol
> Going to try to hold out till 12 dpo this time- aha haaaa who am I kidding bet I cave before then lol
> 
> So how is everyone on this FREEZING cold Monday morning? Good I hope
> :) :) :) xxx

Hi Nat! It's cold here too but supposed to start getting better soon 3 today and then hovering around 5,6,7,8 this week hopefully. It's been a long crap winter!


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies. I will respond better once I get to work but I wanted to post my test. It's faded considerably this morning :(
My urine was also not as yellow this morning so I am wondering if concentration levels affected this progressions test. I'm feeling REALLY bummed out. I'm starting to think I am not pregnant. It's 11dpo, still early?! Anyway...I was really hoping my test got darker today. Oh well. I ran out of 20miu but reordered a bunch that should arrive tmr. 
I'm feeling so discouraged today. Sad face.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey ladies. I will respond better once I get to work but I wanted to post my test. It's faded considerably this morning :(
> My urine was also not as yellow this morning so I am wondering if concentration levels affected this progressions test. I'm feeling REALLY bummed out. I'm starting to think I am not pregnant. It's 11dpo, still early?! Anyway...I was really hoping my test got darker today. Oh well. I ran out of 20miu but reordered a bunch that should arrive tmr.
> I'm feeling so discouraged today. Sad face.

Hi Barb,

Im sorry - you are right they do look quite stark - but yes it is 11DPO and there is still time.

I know all about that discouraged feeling but lets try to remember that info that Dancbaby sent us on a woman's non pregnant HCG level and how late some people test positive... thats all I have to hold onto at this point haha being 12DPO lol.....


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat! It's a bit of a chilly one today :( I'm so ready for summer!
You're going to start testing today? 5dpo is very early ;) but what am I kidding. Been there, done that. HAH!

Meg, the test today isn't stark white. There is the faintest of lines. I thought I uploaded the tweaked version but alas I didn't. Either way - it didn't get darker & I'm baffled. I actually thought I'd see a darker line today :(
I know it's still too early. But I'm bummed out. I thought my tests were getting darker for sure. I know everyone's levels are different so I know there is still a chance. My tests just totally psyched me out :(


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat! It's a bit of a chilly one today :( I'm so ready for summer!
> You're going to start testing today? 5dpo is very early ;) but what am I kidding. Been there, done that. HAH!
> 
> Meg, the test today isn't stark white. There is the faintest of lines. I thought I uploaded the tweaked version but alas I didn't. Either way - it didn't get darker & I'm baffled. I actually thought I'd see a darker line today :(
> I know it's still too early. But I'm bummed out. I thought my tests were getting darker for sure. I know everyone's levels are different so I know there is still a chance. My tests just totally psyched me out :(

Hey Barb if I had seen a line or saw it darkening I would feel exactly as you do... unfortunately i have never even seen a teensy tiny HINT of a line on ANY pg test! If I did I would surely fall off my chair...... maybe thats why I dont expect one now. I feel like I am hugging the line between not expecting but being hopeful?? its a shitty place to be.

Lets try to think that everyones levels are different and we are not out until we are out. I will try to think positively if you will - I promise


----------



## barbikins

*sigh*....Yep that in between. I waiver between "i'm so pregnant" & "no i'm not" everyday, few times a day. i had this feeling this month that i'm pregnant but i think that is the HCG that was in my system for so long. now I'm thinking - nope. why the fak would i be pregnant now? after all this time? right....

im going to try Meg. i want to think positive. i'll try to get out of this slump. i promise :)

im going to post my photo on here i think rather than this rainbow flower. so then you can see who i am :) lol


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> *sigh*....Yep that in between. I waiver between "i'm so pregnant" & "no i'm not" everyday, few times a day. i had this feeling this month that i'm pregnant but i think that is the HCG that was in my system for so long. now I'm thinking - nope. why the fak would i be pregnant now? after all this time? right....
> 
> im going to try Meg. i want to think positive. i'll try to get out of this slump. i promise :)
> 
> im going to post my photo on here i think rather than this rainbow flower. so then you can see who i am :) lol

Ok we will do it together ! until and If, that ugly bitch witch shows up.

I will try to post a pic instead too - i used to have one up


----------



## barbikins

OK sweet! I need to lick my wounds. LOL

I had one too but then I sorta wanted to be anonymous. HAHA
But I think it'd be nice to know what we look like? I unno. I have to go find a decent photo now...brb....


----------



## Dancbabe89

barbikins said:


> OK sweet! I need to lick my wounds. LOL
> 
> I had one too but then I sorta wanted to be anonymous. HAHA
> But I think it'd be nice to know what we look like? I unno. I have to go find a decent photo now...brb....

Your picture is beautiful barb!!


----------



## barbikins

Aw thanks hun! IT's weird to see my face on here now. GAH!!!!! :)

When are you going to test your Betas???


----------



## Petzy

Barb - you are hawt! lol I pictured you as a brunette and I was right! :) 

I keep trying to post mine and it wont show up for some reason what on earth am I doing wrong? lol

Love the new signature too haha - TP!!


----------



## barbikins

Haha Meg, thanks. That's flattering *blushes*

I don't know what you are doing wrong. Your uploading your new avatar right? Hmmm.

Tee hee you like that eh? I'm trying, lady!!!!


----------



## Petzy

Hmm not as big as I thought it would display but I got it up! LOL


.....thats what she said


----------



## barbikins

HAHA that's funny right there!

Yay, Hi Meg :) Now we all have a face to name. Awesome *thumbs up*

I went to shoppers today.........& bought some FRER. I'm crazy right?
Anyway...I took one of them & there is the utmost faintest of lines on it. Barely can see it LOL...I WANT MY BFP!!!!!!!!! But like for reals. Not like for pretend!


----------



## natjenson

Wow both your pics are lovely your so very pretty both of you...barbs you look like my old best friend from school :) 
Petz you have a meg Ryan look about you...she's georg

No barbs I think I must of wrote my post all wrong again...defo not testing this early yet lol...gunna hold out another 8 more days (hopefully)


So I read on this site the other night that if you happend to figure out what side you ovulate that gravity can play a jiiii huge part in where the spermys end up...if you o on left side lay on left side after bd...if o on right side lay on right side after bd ect...it apparently helps those ill buggers get to the " right" destination...
The funny part about what I read was that sperm do not have brains( lol) and they don't actually know where the feck to go lol....hostile world meets dark ally meets blind legless man who can't find his way home kind of thing lol hence needs nudge in the right direction tee he heeee :)

Still got my fingers crossed for you barbs and petz...you both SO deserve you bfp's 

Btw it's flipping freezing here lol...we got minus 15 coming this weekend -bummer!!!!!!
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> HAHA that's funny right there!
> 
> Yay, Hi Meg :) Now we all have a face to name. Awesome *thumbs up*
> 
> I went to shoppers today.........& bought some FRER. I'm crazy right?
> Anyway...I took one of them & there is the utmost faintest of lines on it. Barely can see it LOL...I WANT MY BFP!!!!!!!!! But like for reals. Not like for pretend!

lmao we are too alike.. i went downstairs to the pharmacy under the mall here to see if any were on sale - NOPE - so I held off (phew)

Faint line you say?? does it have color? can you capture it on a picture?


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:



> Wow both your pics are lovely your so very pretty both of you...barbs you look like my old best friend from school :)
> Petz you have a meg Ryan look about you...she's georg
> 
> No barbs I think I must of wrote my post all wrong again...defo not testing this early yet lol...gunna hold out another 8 more days (hopefully)
> 
> 
> So I read on this site the other night that if you happend to figure out what side you ovulate that gravity can play a jiiii huge part in where the spermys end up...if you o on left side lay on left side after bd...if o on right side lay on right side after bd ect...it apparently helps those ill buggers get to the " right" destination...
> The funny part about what I read was that sperm do not have brains( lol) and they don't actually know where the feck to go lol....hostile world meets dark ally meets blind legless man who can't find his way home kind of thing lol hence needs nudge in the right direction tee he heeee :)
> 
> Still got my fingers crossed for you barbs and petz...you both SO deserve you bfp's
> 
> Btw it's flipping freezing here lol...we got minus 15 coming this weekend -bummer!!!!!!
> :) :) :) xxx

Thanks Nat! You're pretty too. Dawwww :)
You know a lot of people say I look like someone they know. Heh.

In terms of gravity what you're saying makes sense but so many woman haven't a flippin' clue where they ovulate. When I get my IUI, they put the sperm where they need to be so that takes out the guess work, I suppose? But I'm sure most of them end up where they don't need to be LOL

Thanks love, I hope I get my bfp. I really, really want it this month. I keep paying close attention to if I'm getting cramps b/c that's always my indication I'm out. Last month, I had cramps at 11dpo (today is 11dpo).

It's not that cold here thankfully. Plus 5 today. But I work & live by the Lake so it's much cooler. There's a lot of wind today.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> HAHA that's funny right there!
> 
> Yay, Hi Meg :) Now we all have a face to name. Awesome *thumbs up*
> 
> I went to shoppers today.........& bought some FRER. I'm crazy right?
> Anyway...I took one of them & there is the utmost faintest of lines on it. Barely can see it LOL...I WANT MY BFP!!!!!!!!! But like for reals. Not like for pretend!
> 
> lmao we are too alike.. i went downstairs to the pharmacy under the mall here to see if any were on sale - NOPE - so I held off (phew)
> 
> Faint line you say?? does it have color? can you capture it on a picture?Click to expand...

Bwahaha! I went to Shoppers to look for smth entirely different. I have a lot of Optimum points so BAM Two boxes of FRER. So, I have 4. 1 For now, & three more for fmu.

Yep I'm posting them for you to see. I tweaked it too because I realize on this site, if you have the faintest of lines, its hard to see on here once uploaded.
 



Attached Files:







11 dpo FRER.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 11









11dpo FRER_Tweaked.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## natjenson

Just testing out my new pic....
Lol I wanted to figure out how to rotate my pic and just ended up changing it instead :) 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Lol oooops so that didn't work then ha haaaa xxx


----------



## barbikins

Nope...didnt' work ;)


----------



## natjenson

Lol. Gt it Yaye xxx :) :) :)


----------



## Dancbabe89

natjenson said:


> Lol. Gt it Yaye xxx :) :) :)

I see your line barb!! Fx for you! All you ladies are beautiful!! It's nice to our a face with words :) lol for all my POAS addicts it isn't worth it- can't think of how much money I wasted LOL but here are some (yes this is not even all!!!) of my tests. 

But at least we can see the progression
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## natjenson

Ahh ah ahhhhhhh...we're poas addicts and proud of it lol....money waisted is peace of mind gained lol. :) 
Xxx :) :) :)


----------



## Dancbabe89

natjenson said:


> Ahh ah ahhhhhhh...we're pops addicts and proud of it lol....money waisted is peace of mind gained lol. :)
> Xxx :) :) :)

I agree I wouldn't change my mind if I could.. I loved having all of them. And peeing on all of them  something about the possibility gives hope :)) just saying those that wait until AF doesn't show save the extra $50 :)) lol


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Lol. Gt it Yaye xxx :) :) :)

Yay Nat! You're purdy!!!!! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## barbikins

I've spent probably upwards to over 500 on tests for sure. maybe more. probably more. oh well LOL yep I am an addict & proud of it :)

Dancbabe, I see your tests but hard to see the second lines except I see the ones on the far right.

Yeah I'm confused, I don't know what miu the FRER is. Some say like 12 & some say like 6. BAH! Well we'll see tmr morning if my test is stark white or has smth.


----------



## natjenson

So just fell asleep at 7:20 hmmm seeming to be very tired all of a sudden...slightly twingy today aswell - surely can't have symptoms this early..naaaaaa 
I'm gunna throw that out right now it's too early to start winding myself up...got way to long befor I can start testing for a bfp yet...
I'm calling it a yucky evening instead :)


----------



## natjenson

Dancebabe just relised you mention spending $ 50 on pg test love....on amazon you can buy over 100 tests for that....not sure if this info would be handy for babba # 4 :) 

I hope this lo is the boy you want love I know the feeling altho I wouldn't mind what card I'm delt I would LOVE a girl...altho boys are great fun too...
But at tho moment I can't chose whatever bc for some reason I'm being " made to wait"
:):):) and great things come to those who wait Yaye :) 

Have you got drs anytime soon...do you know for sure how far gone you could be?

When I lost my lo in January there was a little confusion as wether I might have been 12 wks and not 10...I went with the 10 tho :)...


My mum found my opks in my bag the other day...urgh aaaaakward lol
Had to reassure her that the one with two lines on WASN'T A bfp pg test lol bless....
She thinks it might be too soon for me and oH to start trying again...I love my mum to pieces but she's so old fashioned about this kind of thing lol
I know where she coming from but we are SO ready...

So lol I'm gunna go for now bc I wrote a flipping essay again he he heee
All the best girls
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies!

Barb I see a line too so we will wait and see what tomorrow brings I suppose! Major fingers crossed!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> So just fell asleep at 7:20 hmmm seeming to be very tired all of a sudden...slightly twingy today aswell - surely can't have symptoms this early..naaaaaa
> I'm gunna throw that out right now it's too early to start winding myself up...got way to long befor I can start testing for a bfp yet...
> I'm calling it a yucky evening instead :)

Haha you are in good company don't worry lol. I just got home from work and I cannot stop eating like wow. S of course it's a symptom lol. When in fact it's probably PMS hahaha!


----------



## natjenson

I'm doing that too...totally eating out of the fridge... Heeee he here
Getting my munch on :)


----------



## Dancbabe89

natjenson said:


> Dancebabe just relised you mention spending $ 50 on pg test love....on amazon you can buy over 100 tests for that....not sure if this info would be handy for babba # 4 :)
> 
> I hope this lo is the boy you want love I know the feeling altho I wouldn't mind what card I'm delt I would LOVE a girl...altho boys are great fun too...
> But at tho moment I can't chose whatever bc for some reason I'm being " made to wait"
> :):):) and great things come to those who wait Yaye :)
> 
> Have you got drs anytime soon...do you know for sure how far gone you could be?
> 
> When I lost my lo in January there was a little confusion as wether I might have been 12 wks and not 10...I went with the 10 tho :)...
> 
> 
> My mum found my opks in my bag the other day...urgh aaaaakward lol
> Had to reassure her that the one with two lines on WASN'T A bfp pg test lol bless....
> She thinks it might be too soon for me and oH to start trying again...I love my mum to pieces but she's so old fashioned about this kind of thing lol
> I know where she coming from but we are SO ready...
> 
> So lol I'm gunna go for now bc I wrote a flipping essay again he he heee
> All the best girls
> :) :) :) xxx

Ya.. The lines are only on the last two :) the others are dpo 1-10 lol 

And I got -20 tests from eBay and 5 boxes of frer because I've heard that it reads 6.3 miu.


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies!
Sorry to make this short but it's my bed time. But. I decided to test w my IC when I got home at 10pm & LOOK. WTH?! It's the test on the bottom. Pink line. And look at this mornin, fmu above it. I'm confused. If I wake up tmr, take a test & it's not darker than tonight's or turns negative, I'm going to flip my lid!!!
I tweaked it so you guys could distinctly see the lines.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Dancbabe89

barbikins said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Sorry to make this short but it's my bed time. But. I decided to test w my IC when I got home at 10pm & LOOK. WTH?! It's the test on the bottom. Pink line. And look at this mornin, fmu above it. I'm confused. If I wake up tmr, take a test & it's not darker than tonight's or turns negative, I'm going to flip my lid!!!
> I tweaked it so you guys could distinctly see the lines.

OHHHHHHH Barb my fingers are triple crossed for you... :)


----------



## nimbec

Barbs I soooooo hope this is it for you!!!!!!! I'm stalking!!! Currently 4.30am here lol! Can't wait to see next one!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Sorry to make this short but it's my bed time. But. I decided to test w my IC when I got home at 10pm & LOOK. WTH?! It's the test on the bottom. Pink line. And look at this mornin, fmu above it. I'm confused. If I wake up tmr, take a test & it's not darker than tonight's or turns negative, I'm going to flip my lid!!!
> I tweaked it so you guys could distinctly see the lines.

Kind of anxious here Barb! Lol. Fx xoxoxo


----------



## natjenson

Me too...:) 

Maybe petz is right...the lines might not fade out but stay and just get stronger...awwwwe really hope so
Major fingers crossed for you barbs :)
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Dancbabe89

Come on Barb!! :) we are all waiting with everything crossed and its kinda painful ;)) hope you are peeing!!!


----------



## barbikins

I'm remaining calm because its too soon but I think I may be preggers. Check out this mornings progression! I've got more IC on the way so I can test w the 20miu too. 
I also took a dollar store test & it went positive. This was negative long time ago. And then FRER. This morning is on the bottom. Albeit yesterday's was in the late afternoon so it's not fair to compare. What do you girls think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## barbikins

Haha Danc I'm trying to upload. When I use my phone I can only do 1 photo at a time. Lame!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## barbikins

And the 25miu.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Dancbabe89

OMG babe! I think this is it for you!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I'm remaining calm because its too soon but I think I may be preggers. Check out this mornings progression! I've got more IC on the way so I can test w the 20miu too.
> I also took a dollar store test & it went positive. This was negative long time ago. And then FRER. This morning is on the bottom. Albeit yesterday's was in the late afternoon so it's not fair to compare. What do you girls think?

I am trying to remain calm too!!! this is tres exciting! Its hard for me to see on 2/3 pics but I can see if on your 10miu pics for sure- and defnitely darker than yesterday and the day before! 

I am so hoping this is your BFP....

I guess all you can do it FRER again tonight after a long bladder hold??

or wait till tomorrow am?

what is the plan :)

when are you due for bloodwork at the clinic?


----------



## Petzy

Definitely not as exciting as Barb over here haha but I am 13DPO....

Technically, since I got my first positive OPK 14 days ago, I should have got AF this morning as I always do (95% of the time) - AF hasnt shown yet and there is no pink CM yet but I am calling tomorrow my due date to be safe because she could very likely show up in the am and i have a feeling she will :( 

Especially since I had a BFN on 10, 11, and 12DPO on the dollar store test - so I really do feel like I am out.

I wouldnt consider myself "late" until Thursday.

Heres to hoping though because I promised I would be positive.....


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg!

Yep I have another FRER at home for tomorrow morning & I'm getting my boat load of 20miu tests in today at work so I'll be testing a few times today. I want to see if my tests show up darker than it's been for a while. I missed testing yesterday with the 20miu tests b/c I ran out & I saved some of today's fmu :) hehehe. Ew, yes but smart, yes! :)

Meg, the dollar store tests are 25miu so not very sensitive. If no AF tomorrow, test w/ a FRER :) Crossing my fingers for you!
And I'll update you with more test results once I get my tests in the mail...Whoop Whoop!


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Barbs I soooooo hope this is it for you!!!!!!! I'm stalking!!! Currently 4.30am here lol! Can't wait to see next one!!!

Thanks hun! I hope this is it too. HOw are you & the baby?!
How is breast feeding going?


----------



## barbikins

Blood work is due on the 29th but if things keep progressing well, I'll go on the 28th, my bday. That would be totally AWESOME!


----------



## nimbec

barbs eeeeek this looks positive :) i'm keeping everything tightly crossed for you!!! I struggled to get harrison to latch properly at first but now he is bf like a pro - he's such a greedy boy he grunts at me if i pull him off & he's not finished lol!! 

Petzy also looking good lets hope u both get your bfp's together- how amazing would that be. I sincerly hope she is not playing tricks on you!! 

Hope everyone else is ok? 

I'm off for a quick snooze before harrison wakes up!


----------



## barbikins

Nimbec, so glad feedings are working out for you! YAY! 

It would be awesome if Meg & I could have bfp's together for sure! That'd be super awesome.

Here are the other two tests tweaked to make it easier to see :)
I'm feeling a tiny bit of maybe cramping but not sure. Not my usual types of cramps.
I just hope its a sticky bean :)
 



Attached Files:







12dpo_dollarstore_tweaked.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 11









11_12dpo_FRER_tweaked.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## natjenson

Awwwwe barb I'm SO excited for you...this is looking very promising....
Petz I hope you get your bfp too love...your signs are looking promising too...no sign of af yet Yaye...
I'm gunna keep popping in so I can check out any news updates :) 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Nimbec, so glad feedings are working out for you! YAY!
> 
> It would be awesome if Meg & I could have bfp's together for sure! That'd be super awesome.
> 
> Here are the other two tests tweaked to make it easier to see :)
> I'm feeling a tiny bit of maybe cramping but not sure. Not my usual types of cramps.
> I just hope its a sticky bean :)

Ok I can deffo see it on the cheapie now! I cant on the FRER but I think its because the picture is so tiny and when i click on it it doesnt zoom. 

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

lol i am so excited to see posts later - dont drink anything and hold hold hold that bladder


----------



## Petzy

Hi Girls!

Just (TMI) had a BM and there was a light red streak... I am out... today is like clockwork... 14 days after first + OPK....

I am dissapointed and want to drown myself in french fries lol

On the other hand, we still have Barb in the running and Barb you need to make this all worth something for us haha... I am so hopeful for you xoxo


----------



## barbikins

Awe Meg I'm so sorry! 
Shizz. Ok I'm going to give you some advice. 
I don't know if this helped me or not but start taking Maca every day. 
Vega Maca. Organic. Has to be gelatinized. I started a few days into my cycle & I am pretty sure I'm knocked up!!
Just. Do. It. 

I got my 20miu tests in. Here are my results. 
Bottom is smu & one above that is fmu.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Awe Meg I'm so sorry!
> Shizz. Ok I'm going to give you some advice.
> I don't know if this helped me or not but start taking Maca every day.
> Vega Maca. Organic. Has to be gelatinized. I started a few days into my cycle & I am pretty sure I'm knocked up!!
> Just. Do. It.
> 
> I got my 20miu tests in. Here are my results.
> Bottom is smu & one above that is fmu.

Where can I get the organic maca?

I see the lines :) Cant wait to see the update later on


----------



## barbikins

You can get it at a health food store. Doesn't have to be the Vega brand but must b organic & gelatinized. I took one in the am w/breakfast & one w/lunch. The max dosage was too much for my tummy. But my stomach is sensitive.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> You can get it at a health food store. Doesn't have to be the Vega brand but must b organic & gelatinized. I took one in the am w/breakfast & one w/lunch. The max dosage was too much for my tummy. But my stomach is sensitive.

is it a capsule?

something like this? https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3922325 i was just looking on the GNC site... but I could go to Goodness Me if I had to.... 

and lastly - can I start now on CD1??


----------



## barbikins

Yes it's capsule & dont take powder. It tastes horrible!
But I highly suggest you get a good brand. Not these cheapo $8 ones.
I've read a lot about it & quality is important. As is it to be organic.
Here is the ones I bought: https://myvega.com/content/features-and-benefits-vega-maca


----------



## barbikins

I'm sorry hun :( We need to get you that bfp. Try the Maca & hopefully it will help you. I've been TTC for 14 months & yes, two of them is IUI which I'm sure helps but first month I've taken Maca & looks like I've got my bfp! I'm being cautious even though I added a ticker. HAHAHA!
So try to grab some tonight & start taking it!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Yes it's capsule & dont take powder. It tastes horrible!
> But I highly suggest you get a good brand. Not these cheapo $8 ones.
> I've read a lot about it & quality is important. As is it to be organic.
> Here is the ones I bought: https://myvega.com/content/features-and-benefits-vega-maca

I am looking at the goodness me flyer and they carry the Vega brand stuff in general so hopefully they have them- I will go and get them.

Bahhhh I had so hoped this was it! :)

Fingers crossed for you Barb that those lines get darker :D :D :D


----------



## barbikins

Thanks hun! Well if I'm indeed prego I'm going to be here w/you until you get your damn bfp thats all I'm saying!
And its worth trying Maca. Maybe it did help me? I unno. But it doesn't hurt. It also increases energy which I noticed a few days into it. It's awesome. Just word of advice, don't take it right before bed.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I'm sorry hun :( We need to get you that bfp. Try the Maca & hopefully it will help you. I've been TTC for 14 months & yes, two of them is IUI which I'm sure helps but first month I've taken Maca & looks like I've got my bfp! I'm being cautious even though I added a ticker. HAHAHA!
> So try to grab some tonight & start taking it!

Its good to be cautious but no harm in the ticker haha - I would do the same!! Excited for your progression... I am going to hold off on my congrats until you make it official :happydance:


----------



## barbikins

Well.....ladies I think it can be official even though I've not gotten blood work yet.
Here is a Clear Blue PLUS test - BAM!
Clear Blue Digital - BAM!
And FRER....top is FMU today & the bottom from 1/2 hour ago. Held my pee for about 20minutes. AND...its' darker than FMU - BAM!

We have our offer date on the house today & my husband is already a little stress ball. So I'm going to wait to test tomorrow morning with my second DIGI to surprise him & then we'll get confirmation on my BIRTHDAY via blood. 

WOW!!!!!!!! is all I can say. WOW! 
After 14 months. Wow.....
 



Attached Files:







12dpo Clear Blue.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 14









12dpo Clear Blue Digi.jpg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 13









FRER 12dpo Progression.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## natjenson

YAYEeeeeeeeeee barbs sooooo dam pleased for you...I been stalking this thread All day he he heeee
But don't leave us tho...it won't be the same without you love :( 
Awww I can't be happier right now...I'm sooo pleased for you....
Quick question ....do you think it would hurt if I started taking the maca on 6dpo? Or would it be wise to wait till cd 1 " if it comes"

Petz sorry to hear you might be out but again your not out till that filthy slllllut gate crashes our party( af)...:)
Mmmm frys tho...yeah don't get me started lol....I can't stop eating...if my af shows I'm going running to shed this " extra person" I've put on this week lol

So I've told oH in delight about your news barb....he insists we have iui now...I'm telling him there's so much more we can try first...but he's got me thinking now hmmmmmm? :)

So can't wait for your OFFICIAL announcement barbs....roll one the 28 th already eh. ;)
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## nimbec

Barbs that's AMAZING!!!! Congratulations and I'm sooooooooo happy for you!!! :) make sure u relax now and take things easy!!!!! 

I'm going to continue to stalk! 

Petzy I'm so sorry what a bitch af is!!! Ill be here to until u get that bfp - looks like u r stuck with us!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Well.....ladies I think it can be official even though I've not gotten blood work yet.
> Here is a Clear Blue PLUS test - BAM!
> Clear Blue Digital - BAM!
> And FRER....top is FMU today & the bottom from 1/2 hour ago. Held my pee for about 20minutes. AND...its' darker than FMU - BAM!
> 
> We have our offer date on the house today & my husband is already a little stress ball. So I'm going to wait to test tomorrow morning with my second DIGI to surprise him & then we'll get confirmation on my BIRTHDAY via blood.
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!! is all I can say. WOW!
> After 14 months. Wow.....

Barb.. I am so so happy for you I could cry and I am teary here at my desk...

Congratulations!!! I think its a great idea to surprise DH tomorrow.... its only one day you can do it. What an amazing birthday gift!! You have waited so long for this I am so so so happy and excited :) 

Just goes to show... truly never give up! and You've given me renewed excitement for which I am grateful!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Barbs that's AMAZING!!!! Congratulations and I'm sooooooooo happy for you!!! :) make sure u relax now and take things easy!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to continue to stalk!
> 
> Petzy I'm so sorry what a bitch af is!!! Ill be here to until u get that bfp - looks like u r stuck with us!

LOL thanks Nimbec - means a lot to me you have no idea!

Thanks xoxoxo

So glad little Harry is loving the boob - what a man! :cloud9:


----------



## Petzy

Barb I cant stop looking at your post with the digi's - so amazing!!


----------



## barbikins

Here is my IC progression today. Wow!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Here is my IC progression today. Wow!!!!!

EEEK!!!

Hoooooraayyyyyyyy :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Looking great! :)


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> YAYEeeeeeeeeee barbs sooooo dam pleased for you...I been stalking this thread All day he he heeee
> But don't leave us tho...it won't be the same without you love :(
> Awww I can't be happier right now...I'm sooo pleased for you....
> Quick question ....do you think it would hurt if I started taking the maca on 6dpo? Or would it be wise to wait till cd 1 " if it comes"
> 
> Petz sorry to hear you might be out but again your not out till that filthy slllllut gate crashes our party( af)...:)
> Mmmm frys tho...yeah don't get me started lol....I can't stop eating...if my af shows I'm going running to shed this " extra person" I've put on this week lol
> 
> So I've told oH in delight about your news barb....he insists we have iui now...I'm telling him there's so much more we can try first...but he's got me thinking now hmmmmmm? :)
> 
> So can't wait for your OFFICIAL announcement barbs....roll one the 28 th already eh. ;)
> :) :) :) xxx

Thanks hun!!! It means so much to me. I'm still in shock! I haven't accepted this entirely! I will more so once the blood test from the clinic shows me its true! But my tests keep getting darker today! I'm going to keep testing to make sure tests are getting darker!

And it wont hurt to try Maca at 6dpo. I started almost end of my period. And maybe it did help me this month?! But it helps lots of woman. Do. It. It has so many great side effects :)

HAHA - how long have you two been trying for a baby again? IUI is great but its only worth it if you've tried on your own for a long enough time. We went in at about 8months into trying & she said I could start it any time but we opted to wait a whole year. It's not very costly for us here in CA. Around $500 plus $100 for the shot which my insurance covers. I think in UK it's a lot more right? Maybe $3K??

FX for you this month!

BTW, in terms of "symptoms" if I had to list it. I felt constipated for days now. And my boobs did this hot tingly thing today on/off like when I had the HCG shot. And I'm slightly crampy today. On/Off. I hope that's not a bad sign.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Well.....ladies I think it can be official even though I've not gotten blood work yet.
> Here is a Clear Blue PLUS test - BAM!
> Clear Blue Digital - BAM!
> And FRER....top is FMU today & the bottom from 1/2 hour ago. Held my pee for about 20minutes. AND...its' darker than FMU - BAM!
> 
> We have our offer date on the house today & my husband is already a little stress ball. So I'm going to wait to test tomorrow morning with my second DIGI to surprise him & then we'll get confirmation on my BIRTHDAY via blood.
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!! is all I can say. WOW!
> After 14 months. Wow.....
> 
> Barb.. I am so so happy for you I could cry and I am teary here at my desk...
> 
> Congratulations!!! I think its a great idea to surprise DH tomorrow.... its only one day you can do it. What an amazing birthday gift!! You have waited so long for this I am so so so happy and excited :)
> 
> Just goes to show... truly never give up! and You've given me renewed excitement for which I am grateful!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


That's so sweet, Meg. Aww..OK you're getting me teary now. It has NOT sunken in that I'm finally pregnant & it's been So freaking' long! Wow.

I felt like this day would never come. I really did. I wasn't sure how to deal with it the second round of IUI if it was negative. My heart would have been broken. 

Thanks for all your support Meg!!

BTW, I'm not going anywhere until you guys get your BFP's!!!


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Barb - so sweet - I would tell you go to away but I need you guys haha...

It will be great to get the blood work done to see the HCG level but your darkening tests are a great sign :) Just relax as best you can and be excited for tomorrow's surprise for DH :)

And thanks for posting your symptoms

and you better keep me informed as to every development in this PG because I am just as curious about that as I am about TTC stuff lol


----------



## barbikins

Meg, I aint letting you go! I made a good friend :)
I'm staying put & we'll both be over in First Trimester or w/e. Either way. I'm stalking you for lyfe! HAHA

And you to Nat - i aint letting you go either!!!!!!!!

Will keep you ladies posted. Keep your fingers crossed I've sold a house tonight!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, I aint letting you go! I made a good friend :)
> I'm staying put & we'll both be over in First Trimester or w/e. Either way. I'm stalking you for lyfe! HAHA
> 
> And you to Nat - i aint letting you go either!!!!!!!!
> 
> Will keep you ladies posted. Keep your fingers crossed I've sold a house tonight!

now that would be a real double whammy of a day hahaha good luck!


----------



## natjenson

Ahhhh that's very sweet barbs....
My heart kind of sank at the thought of you leaving us :) glad ur not :) ...

Going to defo look into the costs of iui ....it is a scary number to look at but defo worth it...I think atleast another 6 months later its going to be an option for sure
Tmr I will start the maca- need to find out what the instructions are about taking whilst pregnant in case I am and I just don't know it yet ...fx

Hope your ok petz...af got ya uh...beyatch she is...ok love clean slate new hope and no worrys for a week eh :)
Do you opk petz I forget....


Ooh barbs nearly forgot to answer your question....
We been ntnp since August last yr...got caught ( off gaurd) not expected - sort of if you know what I mean...thought I was way out but wasn't and then the obvious happend in January....so been proper trying since then- people didn't agree with that decision but we didn't care as we knew we were ready...and I think it helped us with the grieving process too...
I'm really hoping I get my bfp this time we did EVERYTHING right this cycle (again) :)
Apart from that slip up from oH ...lol
We trying smep next cycle next month if not...and I'll be going to gp with all my mappings to disguss "the next step " in terms of some extra help.fx
I'm also ordering a baisil thermometer too so I can start temping...not to find o day but to track temperature spikes and drops towards end of cycle to give a early clue as to what's happening.
So this cycle I managed to pin point o with o pains...I now know that the pain means I'm ABOUT ovulate...cool :) 

Can't get a word out of oH tonight...flaming sky tv eh...an expensive way to be ignored I say lol

So anyway ill be going to sleep with a smile on my face tonight thinking about your bfp barbs...so amazing :) 
You must be bursting to tell dh lol...


Do you think it might be too early to test at 6 dpo tmr? Ohhhh -I know - I'm caving again....ok probably is isn't it ha ha haaaa :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

So I found a basal digi thermometer that measures to 2 decimal places is this any good? Do I need a more sensitive one than this??? :) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Ahhhh that's very sweet barbs....
> My heart kind of sank at the thought of you leaving us :) glad ur not :) ...
> 
> Going to defo look into the costs of iui ....it is a scary number to look at but defo worth it...I think atleast another 6 months later its going to be an option for sure
> Tmr I will start the maca- need to find out what the instructions are about taking whilst pregnant in case I am and I just don't know it yet ...fx
> 
> Hope your ok petz...af got ya uh...beyatch she is...ok love clean slate new hope and no worrys for a week eh :)
> Do you opk petz I forget....
> 
> 
> Ooh barbs nearly forgot to answer your question....
> We been ntnp since August last yr...got caught ( off gaurd) not expected - sort of if you know what I mean...thought I was way out but wasn't and then the obvious happend in January....so been proper trying since then- people didn't agree with that decision but we didn't care as we knew we were ready...and I think it helped us with the grieving process too...
> I'm really hoping I get my bfp this time we did EVERYTHING right this cycle (again) :)
> Apart from that slip up from oH ...lol
> We trying smep next cycle next month if not...and I'll be going to gp with all my mappings to disguss "the next step " in terms of some extra help.fx
> I'm also ordering a baisil thermometer too so I can start temping...not to find o day but to track temperature spikes and drops towards end of cycle to give a early clue as to what's happening.
> So this cycle I managed to pin point o with o pains...I now know that the pain means I'm ABOUT ovulate...cool :)
> 
> Can't get a word out of oH tonight...flaming sky tv eh...an expensive way to be ignored I say lol
> 
> So anyway ill be going to sleep with a smile on my face tonight thinking about your bfp barbs...so amazing :)
> You must be bursting to tell dh lol...
> 
> 
> Do you think it might be too early to test at 6 dpo tmr? Ohhhh -I know - I'm caving again....ok probably is isn't it ha ha haaaa :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hi girls!

Thanks Natalie ! Yep she got me I hate her so! I stopped on my way home today and I got the Maca. Barb I got that brand you recommended it was on sale so I got a big bottle and its a months worth for bth DH and I. Do you take it the whole cycle?? I will get another month if AF shows again in April. :). Hope not! 

Ok so now I am going full steam ahead lol. Maca, EPO, materna. Vitamin d3 and grapefruit juice lol don't mess with me!!!!

Yes Nat I do use OPK every month and I start on CD 10. I should be getti g my positive around cd 14 or so. Here we go again.......

Xoxo


----------



## butterflywolf

I'm off for an entire day and I miss Barbs awesome BFP CONGRATS!!!! 


And Nat: Two .00 is all you need. (it is what is recommended).


----------



## Petzy

Hi butterfly. Exciting day eh!!!


----------



## natjenson

Hey butterflywolf many thanks for that...greatly appreciated love...
So I got that coming in the next 3-5 days...
But then I relise it Easter holidays here on Thursday so that sucks!!! Ha ha haaaa typical dumbass me eh lol:)

Petz I feel your disappointment...lets get our maca Ooooooon! Lol
I'm starting it tmr...lets hope it does the trick lol
So oH AND I are going to be on it now....rabbit mania lol bring it on ha ha

I'm on 5 dpo of the tww- feck this is a long time...only 7 MORE days till I get a result (or not)


However just been on amazon and read up about frers and found out that you can test as early as 5dpo with 10miu's fecking ideal I say
So this is what I hav ready and waiting for next week...I'm SOOOOOO freezing tempted to test in the morning now ha aha haaaaa what am I like
I'm having poas withdrawals lol

Roll on next freakin week already lol

Such happy news about barbs eh....birthday slash Christmas present all rolled into one...what a special lo he or she is going to be...:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ok so I just found this...sounds interesting...



Most pregnancy tests are more sensitive than advertised (though not all tests, even among the same brand, are equally sensitive. If there are 3 tests in a box, they will all detect AT LEAST the advertised sensitivity-- say, 25 mIU/mL-- but one may detect 17, another 13, another 6.) Consumer Reports once found that First Response Earliest Result was capable, on occasion, of detecting as little as 4.5 mIU/mL. In other words, home pregnancy tests are capable of detecting very, very small amounts of hCG and detecting pregnancies very, very early.


Never knew this... 



Been researching :coffee:( should be asleep really :) and so I caved- yep I'm a Dinny lol
I did a pg test ( yep!!! This late at night lol).... :dohh:
Got a very faint grey line on a 10 miu....evap?! Probably...or could it be the start of something trying to show:nope::shrug:....oh I hope so...I'm NOT NOT NOT going to test tmr...ill leave till 7 dpo now and see if anything appears....
Oh no what have I flaming done to myself now lol :dohh: =d>](*,) :rofl:

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## natjenson

Well that pic shows Nothing really...I can see it in front of me but not online...it is VERY slight aswell tho...no colour just grey :( thinking its defo an evap!!! Serves me right for doing that this time of night lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Dancbabe89

barbikins said:


> well.....ladies i think it can be official even though i've not gotten blood work yet.
> Here is a clear blue plus test - bam!
> Clear blue digital - bam!
> And frer....top is fmu today & the bottom from 1/2 hour ago. Held my pee for about 20minutes. And...its' darker than fmu - bam!
> 
> We have our offer date on the house today & my husband is already a little stress ball. So i'm going to wait to test tomorrow morning with my second digi to surprise him & then we'll get confirmation on my birthday via blood.
> 
> Wow!!!!!!!! Is all i can say. Wow!
> After 14 months. Wow.....



woooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooo 

sooo happy for you!!


----------



## barbikins

Ladies I will har to make this short but sweet. Heading to bed. But my FrER is even darker tonight!!!
Will read your posts and update you all tmr!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## nimbec

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!! Amazing !!!!!! I could cry :) you so deserve this!!!!!!! X


----------



## karevet

Hi everyone! I just found the bnb site this past weekend. My DH and I were on our ttc cycle#4 and on 3/17 I got my first ever BFP I couldn't believe it. We were so happy! The planning began! I am poas addict, so I took a test every day--it was so amazing to see the second line and pregnant". On 3/22 I woke up to some spotting. Went to the doctor and by that afternoon my Hcg level was down to 5. By that night, my hpt was already negative. We are so devastated! I'm 36 and I am so worried that this won't happen for us. Argh! My AF came later that day with a vengeance. Here we go again...

Anyway, I came across this thread on Saturday. I haven't been able to stop reading! I've read the ENTIRE thread!! I feel like I know all of you already. Barb-- CONGRATS!! You deserve it! What a long road you've had! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## natjenson

Karvet...so sorry for your loss love...big hugs to you...I aprieciate when you say about your ages...this must be worrying for you...has your gp offered any kind of extra help as this must be of great importance for you...:)

Your very welcome on here...the girls are lovely and are such a great inspiration...barbs and petz have been through sooo much I admire them very very much.

I too recently suffered a loss so I can relate to your frustrations and pain...don't do what I first did and bottle up any emotions- let it all go and the sooner you do the soon you are able to move forward love...obviously it's a pain that will never leave you but finding a way to cope is productive and in a strange kind of way rewarding...I feel much stronger as a person now:). But again ill NEVER forget my lo I lost and ill always have hope in my heart...

It's great news about barbs eh...when I first started this thread ( from the beginning too :). ) I couldn't read fast enough lol to see if she got her bfp....finally it's happend I'm so happy for her she deserves its soooooo much.:)

So welcome to the poas thread good luck to you and LOTS of baby dust to you love...
How far into cycle are you?

Hanging on the edge of my seat waiting for you official announcement barbs :)

I'm going to keep checking on here today for any news updates lol
:) :) :) xxxxx


----------



## Dancbabe89

Karvet - sorry for your loss :( it is a terrible feeling to begin planning only to have it ripped away from you. Nat's right though- let yourself feel your emotions.... 

Yay Barb!!! When do you go to dr


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Ok so I just found this...sounds interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> Most pregnancy tests are more sensitive than advertised (though not all tests, even among the same brand, are equally sensitive. If there are 3 tests in a box, they will all detect AT LEAST the advertised sensitivity-- say, 25 mIU/mL-- but one may detect 17, another 13, another 6.) Consumer Reports once found that First Response Earliest Result was capable, on occasion, of detecting as little as 4.5 mIU/mL. In other words, home pregnancy tests are capable of detecting very, very small amounts of hCG and detecting pregnancies very, very early.
> 
> 
> Never knew this...
> 
> 
> 
> Been researching :coffee:( should be asleep really :) and so I caved- yep I'm a Dinny lol
> I did a pg test ( yep!!! This late at night lol).... :dohh:
> Got a very faint grey line on a 10 miu....evap?! Probably...or could it be the start of something trying to show:nope::shrug:....oh I hope so...I'm NOT NOT NOT going to test tmr...ill leave till 7 dpo now and see if anything appears....
> Oh no what have I flaming done to myself now lol :dohh: =d>](*,) :rofl:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Very interesting Nat - where did you find that? Now I am thinking I should get a pile of the 10 miu even though I ususally try not to buy pg tests haha....


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Ladies I will har to make this short but sweet. Heading to bed. But my FrER is even darker tonight!!!
> Will read your posts and update you all tmr!!

Amazing look at those lovely lines!! Perfect :) So so so happy!!


----------



## Petzy

CD2 - Exciting! haha NOT

Ok so DH and I started Maca today... along with my EPO, Vitamin D and Materna lol I think I am good to go...

When I handed DH the pill with his coffee he was like what is this and I said shut up and take it mister. But of course he went onto wikipedia and after reading for 5 minutes he said "oh ok I get why you're giving me this" LOL - Busted! Dont care because hes taking it lol...... :) He gave me a big hug about AF coming and said I should have told him yesterday so he could be there for me. Sweet. And I said I wanted to pull up my bootstraps and get going with this month. and we are likely going to be hornier than usual thanks to the Maca lmao......

I have enough OPKs for the month and I will start those next Thursday... keep on keeping on...come on April!! January BFP for me?? Hope so!

Barb cant wait to hear about DH's reaction this am :) XOXO


----------



## natjenson

Lol do you know petz I can't for the life of me remember what site I got this off....I couldn't sleep last night so I did a lot of researching and trawled through site after site lol...
But I shall however go through my browsing history to see if anything jogs my memory he he heee...

How you feeling today love...hope it's positive like you get us all to be :) 


I do wish barbs would get online with her blood test results lol...I'm on the edge of my seat here :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

karevet said:


> Hi everyone! I just found the bnb site this past weekend. My DH and I were on our ttc cycle#4 and on 3/17 I got my first ever BFP I couldn't believe it. We were so happy! The planning began! I am poas addict, so I took a test every day--it was so amazing to see the second line and &#8220;pregnant". On 3/22 I woke up to some spotting. Went to the doctor and by that afternoon my Hcg level was down to 5. By that night, my hpt was already negative. We are so devastated! I'm 36 and I am so worried that this won't happen for us. Argh! My AF came later that day with a vengeance. Here we go again...
> 
> Anyway, I came across this thread on Saturday. I haven't been able to stop reading! I've read the ENTIRE thread!! I feel like I know all of you already. Barb-- CONGRATS!! You deserve it! What a long road you've had! I'm so excited for you!

Hi karevet! Welcome to the thread :) You are as crazy as Natjen I cant believe you read this entire thread but you definitely know us well then LOL..... and yes it is truly amazing about Barb we are thrilled for her! :) 

I am so sorry to hear about what sounds like your chemical - honestly I cant even imagine. I fear the same thing happening but I try to take it all one month at a time. Chemicals are nasty and unfair... I am trying to take the approach of picking myself up right away - I gave myself one day to mourn AF and I am powerhousing this month lol - its all I can do!!! But I know its not the same thing for your situation so take the time you need of course.

I hope you can jump back into TTC again and get that BFP very soon. Are you TTC#1? My info is in my signature. Where are you from? Hope you will stick around with us :) I could use another TTC'er with all these BFPs hehe!


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> CD2 - Exciting! haha NOT
> 
> Ok so DH and I started Maca today... along with my EPO, Vitamin D and Materna lol I think I am good to go...
> 
> When I handed DH the pill with his coffee he was like what is this and I said shut up and take it mister. But of course he went onto wikipedia and after reading for 5 minutes he said "oh ok I get why you're giving me this" LOL - Busted! Dont care because hes taking it lol...... :) He gave me a big hug about AF coming and said I should have told him yesterday so he could be there for me. Sweet. And I said I wanted to pull up my bootstraps and get going with this month. and we are likely going to be hornier than usual thanks to the Maca lmao......
> 
> I have enough OPKs for the month and I will start those next Thursday... keep on keeping on...come on April!! January BFP for me?? Hope so!
> 
> Barb cant wait to hear about DH's reaction this am :) XOXO



Ha ha haaaa awwwwe bless that is sweet of your dh...so oH and are on day 1 of maca too well he's on like 30 day really but it's day 1 for me...
Do you feel sick petz after taking it...urgh I do.
So if its a bfn for me this cycle its a 2014 baby for us too...if we are successfull next cycle then it might be a birthday surprise for me too...January babba- my birthday sweeeeeeet

So is it barbs birthday today or tomorow....sure she said something about 28th....
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat I think Barb said she wasnt going for bloods until the 28th or 29th but I could be wrong... its Good Friday here on the 29th so maybe its tomorrow.. but I think shes telling DH this morning....

Yep we are Maca buddies Nat! Sounds like it may have done the trick for Barb or at least I am hoping haha....I havent noticed feeling sick but I took it with my breakfast as with all my other stuff so that I wouldnt notice! I will take my other one with dinner :)


----------



## natjenson

Uh I'm due to take my second one now with dinner....dreading I actually throw this time...it's not a pleasant taste I tell thee...lol...I got the gelatine capsules but they are RANK !!! Lol

I hope they work too:)
So Easter here too so I was wondering about barbs bloods date too...wonder if her clinic is open there...over here they will use ANY excuse for a holiday workplace shut down ha ha. Don't blame them tho :)

Just relised I forgot to take my prenatal last night...so gunna take that befor dinner and maca after now..don't want them swashing about together adding to my nuasea :(
Ooooh maybe nuasea aint the maca? Ooooo hmmmmm.....ok stop it nat! I'm doing it again ha ha haaaa - I promised I wouldn't do ths today lol 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Found this pg test that can test from 5 dpo...expensive I say but I'm going to do some more trawling to see if can get this brand any cheaper anywhere?
:) :) :) xxx



https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pregnancy-...esting/dp/B0095HVTS6/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1_SP3E


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Found this pg test that can test from 5 dpo...expensive I say but I'm going to do some more trawling to see if can get this brand any cheaper anywhere?
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pregnancy-...esting/dp/B0095HVTS6/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1_SP3E

Those are 10miu which are the same ultra sensitive that Barb buys... and for cheaper! we order them off www.makeababy.ca


----------



## natjenson

Hey pets I've EVENTUALLY found the site to that info I posted last night ( about the different strengths a pg pack can deliver) 
It's on this site...scroll down to scenario 3 and its there....
This woman is hilarious she has done ALOt of things with pg and opk tests.lol
Got quite bit of piece of mind with the stuff she has done
Lets just say she is pretty hardcore when it comes to poas lol
Admittedly the site is alittle dated but I love that she's actually done all this :) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ha ha haaa I didn't post the actual link lol. 


https://www.peeonastick.com/falsepos.html


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Ha ha haaa I didn't post the actual link lol.
> 
> 
> https://www.peeonastick.com/falsepos.html

Yep I have been on that site many of times lol she is hilarious!


----------



## barbikins

karevet said:


> Hi everyone! I just found the bnb site this past weekend. My DH and I were on our ttc cycle#4 and on 3/17 I got my first ever BFP I couldn't believe it. We were so happy! The planning began! I am poas addict, so I took a test every day--it was so amazing to see the second line and pregnant". On 3/22 I woke up to some spotting. Went to the doctor and by that afternoon my Hcg level was down to 5. By that night, my hpt was already negative. We are so devastated! I'm 36 and I am so worried that this won't happen for us. Argh! My AF came later that day with a vengeance. Here we go again...
> 
> Anyway, I came across this thread on Saturday. I haven't been able to stop reading! I've read the ENTIRE thread!! I feel like I know all of you already. Barb-- CONGRATS!! You deserve it! What a long road you've had! I'm so excited for you!

Wow you read a years worth of threads! Amazing. :happydance:
I am so sorry for your loss. How long have you been trying for? That's really devastating. And thsnks for the congrats. I know - what a journey it's been. Even though I've never miscarried - I have this fear. And I know it stems from the loss of my baby girl. But I need to think positive :)
Welcome to our thread! Amazing ladies here xo


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I just found this...sounds interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> Most pregnancy tests are more sensitive than advertised (though not all tests, even among the same brand, are equally sensitive. If there are 3 tests in a box, they will all detect AT LEAST the advertised sensitivity-- say, 25 mIU/mL-- but one may detect 17, another 13, another 6.) Consumer Reports once found that First Response Earliest Result was capable, on occasion, of detecting as little as 4.5 mIU/mL. In other words, home pregnancy tests are capable of detecting very, very small amounts of hCG and detecting pregnancies very, very early.
> 
> 
> Never knew this...
> 
> 
> 
> Been researching :coffee:( should be asleep really :) and so I caved- yep I'm a Dinny lol
> I did a pg test ( yep!!! This late at night lol).... :dohh:
> Got a very faint grey line on a 10 miu....evap?! Probably...or could it be the start of something trying to show:nope::shrug:....oh I hope so...I'm NOT NOT NOT going to test tmr...ill leave till 7 dpo now and see if anything appears....
> Oh no what have I flaming done to myself now lol :dohh: =d>](*,) :rofl:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Very interesting Nat - where did you find that? Now I am thinking I should get a pile of the 10 miu even though I ususally try not to buy pg tests haha....Click to expand...

Meg, I have been meaning to advise you against using Dollar Store brands. All my tests were obviously positive yesterday & 11dpo & nothing on the Dollar Store Brand. One test had but a shaddow which disappeared. And today (13dpo) finally a line shows. After my digi already said I'm pregnant. Lame!!!!
Buy the IC brands!


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Hey pets I've EVENTUALLY found the site to that info I posted last night ( about the different strengths a pg pack can deliver)
> It's on this site...scroll down to scenario 3 and its there....
> This woman is hilarious she has done ALOt of things with pg and opk tests.lol
> Got quite bit of piece of mind with the stuff she has done
> Lets just say she is pretty hardcore when it comes to poas lol
> Admittedly the site is alittle dated but I love that she's actually done all this :) :) :) xxx

I've stalked this site for a year. Its a good one!
I used 5 brands over the past two days. So I'm crazy too :)


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> CD2 - Exciting! haha NOT
> 
> Ok so DH and I started Maca today... along with my EPO, Vitamin D and Materna lol I think I am good to go...
> 
> When I handed DH the pill with his coffee he was like what is this and I said shut up and take it mister. But of course he went onto wikipedia and after reading for 5 minutes he said "oh ok I get why you're giving me this" LOL - Busted! Dont care because hes taking it lol...... :) He gave me a big hug about AF coming and said I should have told him yesterday so he could be there for me. Sweet. And I said I wanted to pull up my bootstraps and get going with this month. and we are likely going to be hornier than usual thanks to the Maca lmao......
> 
> I have enough OPKs for the month and I will start those next Thursday... keep on keeping on...come on April!! January BFP for me?? Hope so!
> 
> Barb cant wait to hear about DH's reaction this am :) XOXO
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha haaaa awwwwe bless that is sweet of your dh...so oH and are on day 1 of maca too well he's on like 30 day really but it's day 1 for me...
> Do you feel sick petz after taking it...urgh I do.
> So if its a bfn for me this cycle its a 2014 baby for us too...if we are successfull next cycle then it might be a birthday surprise for me too...January babba- my birthday sweeeeeeet
> 
> So is it barbs birthday today or tomorow....sure she said something about 28th....
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

HI Ladies! I'm playing posting catch up :) So excuse me if I miss some thing.

I'm glad you ladies are both taking Maca. And your hubbies too! I hope it works for BOTH of you. And Meg it so great your husband is so supportive of your experiments. My husband doesnt like to take suppliments.

Yes my birthday is tomorrow! And I"m going in first thing before work for bloods! xo


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Uh I'm due to take my second one now with dinner....dreading I actually throw this time...it's not a pleasant taste I tell thee...lol...I got the gelatine capsules but they are RANK !!! Lol
> 
> I hope they work too:)
> So Easter here too so I was wondering about barbs bloods date too...wonder if her clinic is open there...over here they will use ANY excuse for a holiday workplace shut down ha ha. Don't blame them tho :)
> 
> Just relised I forgot to take my prenatal last night...so gunna take that befor dinner and maca after now..don't want them swashing about together adding to my nuasea :(
> Ooooh maybe nuasea aint the maca? Ooooo hmmmmm.....ok stop it nat! I'm doing it again ha ha haaaa - I promised I wouldn't do ths today lol
> :) :) :) xxx


Maca IS rank. Hence taking the capsules. It shouldn't upset your stomach. I couldn't take 4 a day b/c it make my tummy funny. But two a day was good.

How long have you had this nausea? I can't take prenatals at all - it makes me nauseated.

And my clinic is open every day except for a week or two during XMas. So they are open Friday. But we have to pick up the kiddo at 8am so I'd rather go tomorrow morning on the way to work. We're already heading downtown.
AND I want the good confirmation news ON my birthday!


----------



## barbikins

Ladies!

My husband was floored. He said he's so floored, he's under the floor! Between the house selling last night - yes it sold w/o Condition!!! - and the pregnancy. He was just on cloud 9!!! He got teary eyed and was just really happy. It was awesome!!!!!!!!!!

XO


----------



## natjenson

Ahhh wow barbs I got a lump in My throat reading that...what a lovely way for things to go for you both...
It's like I ALWAYS say...great things come to those who wait :) even if we are forced too lol

I've been alittle sicky most of the day now...got a stew slow cooking on the stove so hopefull I can keep that down tonight...urgh...
I got a evap last night...and this afternoon...yep I can't help it I'm nuts lol
Evaps!!!! Hoping I'm wrong and it's the start of something trying to show...Yaye :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Nat! I'm really thrilled. And I'm shocked.
I just hope everything will be great. We have a sticky bean. And we'll bring home baby!

Sicky as in just nauseated? It could be your prenatals. If you stop taking it, you'll know soon.

Evaps - you sure? Show me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Ladies!
> 
> My husband was floored. He said he's so floored, he's under the floor! Between the house selling last night - yes it sold w/o Condition!!! - and the pregnancy. He was just on cloud 9!!! He got teary eyed and was just really happy. It was awesome!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> XO

So glad to hear this story - its just awesome! I cant believe you sold your house and BFP in one day - you totally deserved a day like that :D let's keep that bean nice and sticky now! You take it easy missy :hugs:

Thanks for the feedback on the dollar store tests - I have to agree. I am going to go with the IC if I use a cheapy at all. 

Yes I am glad DH lets me experiment too - he doesnt seem to mind popping the pills I give him haha.

Cant wait to hear about bloods on Friday am - will you get results right away or do you wait until afternoon?


----------



## natjenson

Hey a barbs....:) 
So - I took a picture of the tests for you and they have faded a lot since last night and the afternoon...however even tho the pic isn't showing it the one from this afternoon is still there and not grey anymore it has the very faintest of pink In it....
I'm NOT going to get my hopes up tho as its way too early to wish its actually anything to go by yet...
...
I been really squinting at this pic to try to see something but my iPad camera is just not picking it up- dam :(


Oh well I spose I just got to wait really lol
Also I been playing with my ff today....lucky my oH is home from work this week and next else I would have had no time to finally have a good play with my iPad lol
Anyway as for playing with my ff...I can't seem to work it all out properly..I appreciate I'm not temping yet so the chart looks alittle bleak at the moment...maybe if I get af then next months will have awhole load more activity on it...
Can you girls recommend a good site/ app too learn how to temp?
I am completely brand new to charting so I'm literally at square one there ](*,)..:) 
Thanks me lovelys....
:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!
> 
> My husband was floored. He said he's so floored, he's under the floor! Between the house selling last night - yes it sold w/o Condition!!! - and the pregnancy. He was just on cloud 9!!! He got teary eyed and was just really happy. It was awesome!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> XO
> 
> So glad to hear this story - its just awesome! I cant believe you sold your house and BFP in one day - you totally deserved a day like that :D let's keep that bean nice and sticky now! You take it easy missy :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the feedback on the dollar store tests - I have to agree. I am going to go with the IC if I use a cheapy at all.
> 
> Yes I am glad DH lets me experiment too - he doesnt seem to mind popping the pills I give him haha.
> 
> Cant wait to hear about bloods on Friday am - will you get results right away or do you wait until afternoon?Click to expand...

Thank you :) I hope this pregnancy goes smoother than the last one. I will likely go on early Maternity leave if I can be approved for the extension by the government. I don't think I want to work past 8 months. So that's about 7 more to go! :happydance: We will see what happens.

I'll be getting my results tomorrow afternoon, not Friday. I'm going in tomorrow :) Thursday!!! WEEEEEE!


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Hey a barbs....:)
> So - I took a picture of the tests for you and they have faded a lot since last night and the afternoon...however even tho the pic isn't showing it the one from this afternoon is still there and not grey anymore it has the very faintest of pink In it....
> I'm NOT going to get my hopes up tho as its way too early to wish its actually anything to go by yet...
> ...
> I been really squinting at this pic to try to see something but my iPad camera is just not picking it up- dam :(
> 
> 
> Oh well I spose I just got to wait really lol
> Also I been playing with my ff today....lucky my oH is home from work this week and next else I would have had no time to finally have a good play with my iPad lol
> Anyway as for playing with my ff...I can't seem to work it all out properly..I appreciate I'm not temping yet so the chart looks alittle bleak at the moment...maybe if I get af then next months will have awhole load more activity on it...
> Can you girls recommend a good site/ app too learn how to temp?
> I am completely brand new to charting so I'm literally at square one there ](*,)..:)
> Thanks me lovelys....
> :) :) :) xxx

The photo is too small/far away from the tests so I can't see anything faint. I thought maybe I saw some thing on the top? But I"m not sure. How many dpo are you today?

As for temping - I used Fertility Friend. Also they've published a book which I bought all about woman's fertility.

What you basically need to know is that you need to take your temperature every morning at the same time for consistency so set an alarm. Try not to move around until you've temped. I plugged the temp in every day into FF & you'll see where eventually it will dip & shoot up or slowly climb up through your LP. There's lots out there on this if you just google basal temperature.
BTW, it took me about 2 months to not be paranoid about all the 'rules'. Once my doctor said to relax & not take it so seriously, I finally slept well. I didn't sleep well for about a month. It was crazy. Maybe I'm crazy. So - just relax & do your best. You'll see your temperature shift if you ovulate. 
PS: Drinking also elevates your temp. Lots of things can. Do some online reading.
Good luck! XO


----------



## natjenson

Ahh brilliant barbs...will.do.thanku for the advice...knowing me lol I probly would have done it text book style if you hadn't have told me that and got myself in a right wobbly lol


The tests pic really aren't good on here...the one from this afternoon MY eye didn't even notice at first it was oH who pionted it out lol then I could see it 

So it's google google google for me tonight when lo is tucked up fast asleep...finally peace and quiet...this house is mad this week ahhhhhh lol
It's nice when they are home from work and I do truly love it but I just can't wait for normality and structure to return already lol...ahhh shame he he heee

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Tomorrow yay I cant wait to hear how it goes :)


----------



## barbikins

Good luck with your research. It's not rocket science but you do have to follow the rules. Just don't stress over it OK? It's the best advice I got.

Meg, I'll let you two know right away! As soon as I know. xo


----------



## Dancbabe89

my dr is an absolute idiot... Well not my dr the one they fit me in with. >( I can in an told him about my cycle. I only bleed for two days in march and it was a week early period and that's when we decided to TRY! Got a positive test this weekend after tons of negative ones- somehow he got stuck on my two day period and told me and SH that is was a chemical. I said no your timing is off- line up perfectly with my opks. He said let's do an ultrasound. (What idiot dr does an ultrAsound at 11 dpo?!?!) nothing shows till 5 weeks! Anyhow... Nothing showed big surprise! And he said well let's get your bloodwork done and if its under 35 we will know its a chemical. So we got bloodwork done- beta came back at 55 today above average for 11-12 dpo - he said I looked at your fertility fried chart- thank goodness I had it to send to him!!) and it looks like your only just pregnant. I want to you to come back for another beta Monday to make sure your numbers are doubling and rule out a chemical for sure....

What a looney!


----------



## Petzy

Dancbabe89 said:


> my dr is an absolute idiot... Well not my dr the one they fit me in with. >( I can in an told him about my cycle. I only bleed for two days in march and it was a week early period and that's when we decided to TRY! Got a positive test this weekend after tons of negative ones- somehow he got stuck on my two day period and told me and SH that is was a chemical. I said no your timing is off- line up perfectly with my opks. He said let's do an ultrasound. (What idiot dr does an ultrAsound at 11 dpo?!?!) nothing shows till 5 weeks! Anyhow... Nothing showed big surprise! And he said well let's get your bloodwork done and if its under 35 we will know its a chemical. So we got bloodwork done- beta came back at 55 today above average for 11-12 dpo - he said I looked at your fertility fried chart- thank goodness I had it to send to him!!) and it looks like your only just pregnant. I want to you to come back for another beta Monday to make sure your numbers are doubling and rule out a chemical for sure....
> 
> What a looney!

Isn't it amazing what we learn ourselves ? Sorry you had to see that dolt of a doctor! I have no idea why he would do an ultrasound at 11 dpo.


----------



## natjenson

Crying out looood...I got ANOTHER evap....I'm thinking I got bad batch now...so if I'm still getting the by 12 dpo I'm contacting the site about the tests...I used amazon so it might be worth a look at some others to buy now....I got 10 miu earlys and EVERY one that I've done so far have evaped...
I'm a stressed lil bunny right now :(

A Good nights sleep and some new thoughts on a new day will help I think... Well lets see how the next few days go then...
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Crying out looood...I got ANOTHER evap....I'm thinking I got bad batch now...so if I'm still getting the by 12 dpo I'm contacting the site about the tests...I used amazon so it might be worth a look at some others to buy now....I got 10 miu earlys and EVERY one that I've done so far have evaped...
> I'm a stressed lil bunny right now :(
> 
> A Good nights sleep and some new thoughts on a new day will help I think... Well lets see how the next few days go then...
> :) :) :) xxx

Sorry about the Evaps Nat! I have never had one myself but I've seen plenty of them on here and they are complete bollocks. Maybe you do have a bad batch. It's getting late there try to get some rest!


----------



## barbikins

Danc- why does your doctor think you may be having a chemical? Did I miss something??
I'm happy your Beta is doing great!

Nat, I've had loads of Evans on the 10miu in all my testing year & a bit. It's not un common. Hang in there! And go get some sleep you night owl!!! Lol

No symptoms over here. Nada. I hope I escape the nausea this time. I was on an anti-nauseat my whole pregnancy last time. Eeep! But I have a bottle of the prescription in the medicine cabinet should I need it. 

I am SO tired tonight. Horrible sleep last night. Ugh. I'm going to get ready for bed now. Good night ladies! XO


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Ladies...
I've been away for a while! Hope you ladies are doing great! Sooo..since my last BFN. I started Provera and now on CD1 today. Yay! lol... I start Femara on CD5-9. I have an appt with my doctor April 8th. I will then update you ladies on what they tell me.
On another note...My husband and I are flying to Las Vegas, NV this weekend. Leaving tomorrow! We totally need this! Have a great week....LovePink81


----------



## karevet

Wow! I was off for a day and the thread exploded! 

Barb- Fx for you tomorrow! Post as soon as you know!!
Meg/Deb-let me know what y o u think of the maca, I may need to start this
Deb- Fx for a positive test! There seems to be something in the water around here lately!
Meg- You're next! Although pretty soon it will be just me on here...
Danc- Your doc was being obtuse. It sure sounds to me like a true BFP!
Pink- good luck with the meds, meds you'll have to let us know how it's going!


My hubby and I are ttc #1. You all have to hear about my stupid mistake tonight: 

I'm so frustrated at myself!! So, I'm a couple days late from my normal o time (I'm on CD 6 today and this is my normal LH surge day). I bought the new Clear Blue advanced opk tests. Have you seen them? Anyway, they measure estrogen and your LH surge. I got my blinking smiley today which means I will LH surge tomorrow. The booklet says BD tonight and within the next two days. My DH was game so off we went... TMI (sorry!) But holy crap I was as dry as the Sahara! Without even thinking about it I grabbed some old KY warming liquid. :dohh: Apparently that will slow down and damage sperm and is not recommended at all when ttc. Big bummer. :growlmad::growlmad: Wish I would've thought of that sooner! Guess I'll be heading to the drugstore tomorrow to buy Pre-Seed. This whole sex on demand thing is kinda messing with my sex drive.


----------



## Dancbabe89

karevet said:


> Wow! I was off for a day and the thread exploded!
> 
> Barb- Fx for you tomorrow! Post as soon as you know!!
> Meg/Deb-let me know what y o u think of the maca, I may need to start this
> Deb- Fx for a positive test! There seems to be something in the water around here lately!
> Meg- You're next! Although pretty soon it will be just me on here...
> Danc- Your doc was being obtuse. It sure sounds to me like a true BFP!
> Pink- good luck with the meds, meds you'll have to let us know how it's going!
> 
> 
> My hubby and I are ttc #1. You all have to hear about my stupid mistake tonight:
> 
> I'm so frustrated at myself!! So, I'm a couple days late from my normal o time (I'm on CD 6 today and this is my normal LH surge day). I bought the new Clear Blue advanced opk tests. Have you seen them? Anyway, they measure estrogen and your LH surge. I got my blinking smiley today which means I will LH surge tomorrow. The booklet says BD tonight and within the next two days. My DH was game so off we went... TMI (sorry!) But holy crap I was as dry as the Sahara! Without even thinking about it I grabbed some old KY warming liquid. :dohh: Apparently that will slow down and damage sperm and is not recommended at all when ttc. Big bummer. :growlmad::growlmad: Wish I would've thought of that sooner! Guess I'll be heading to the drugstore tomorrow to buy Pre-Seed. This whole sex on demand thing is kinda messing with my sex drive.


Awe I don't think it will ruin your chances- you haven't peaked yet. 

Pink- have fun in Vegas!!

Nat- I got Evaps too especially with ic! Frer says no Evaps. Not sure if that's true or not but that is what they advertise

No reason for a chemical barb. You didn't miss anything. My dr is convinced that my bleeding from march 3-5 (heavy, heavy, spotting) was implantation bleeding which would have put me at 6 weeks 5 days and chemical pg... I tried explaining that I o'd since then and used opks and took tests everyday for the previous two weeks that all popped negative but he didn't seem to hear I thing I said.


----------



## kerri28

Hi my name is Kerri and Im a poas addict. I may never stop and im 12dpo. Bfns all the time. Im marking sticks as often as my dog marks our fence...which is like all the time because he is not fixed.


----------



## Dancbabe89

Hi Kerri!! Welcome to the POAS non anonymous club!


----------



## Petzy

Good morning ladies :) 

crazy day here at work - was in Toronto for a Seminar so early and i am wiped... leaving early for a dermatology follow up so there is that at least! lol...

CD3 and nothing going on... popping all my pills like a good girl.

Hope you are all great and looking forward to Barb's message 
:)


----------



## barbikins

Lovepink81 said:


> Hi Ladies...
> I've been away for a while! Hope you ladies are doing great! Sooo..since my last BFN. I started Provera and now on CD1 today. Yay! lol... I start Femara on CD5-9. I have an appt with my doctor April 8th. I will then update you ladies on what they tell me.
> On another note...My husband and I are flying to Las Vegas, NV this weekend. Leaving tomorrow! We totally need this! Have a great week....LovePink81

Enjoy Vegas - love it there! Where are you staying?

And good luck this cycle! I'll be creeping!


----------



## natjenson

Petz me too...eeeeek...can't wait for her announcement :)

Heya kerri- welcome love...you'll have to get used to us crazies lol....ur in good company we can all relate to your pee aholic syndrome he hee heeee....
I've been peeing on sticks like a mad lately ...I'm sure if at this rate I carry on ill run out befor my new batch arrives....ill have to pop down the local woods and borrow afew sticks and twigs out of there lol:) 
Congratulations dancebabe....I just looked over the thread from resent and relised I didn't even congratulate you love - how very rude of me lol
Wishing you h&h pg love...

Lovepink.- VEGAS yeah baby. I'd LOVE to go there one day :) hope you both have a great time.

Karvet don't be too upset with your mishap love you should be ok...funny to read tho lol:)
Just keep it in mind for next time lol...pre seed sounds like a good plan of action aswell- expensive tho isn't it :)
My oH showed me right up in our boots store...I asked very discreetly for the product and when she finally brought it out my oH shouted out HOW MUCH??? NO CHANCE!
I could have shrank to the size of a grain of sand...I quietly left the shop and kicked his ass lol

So still getting the fecking Evans...but like you say barbs and petz and danc I'm hanging in there
Had a really bad evening last night ...got myself all upset and stressed out...tried to put it behind me and sat down to whatch a bit of telly...whatched one born every minute and omg there was such a sad story on there I just broke down and the flood gates opened....what's the matter with me lately ?
So got an earlyish night and woke up ok ish today...another evap didn't help but what ev
Lol
So now I'm coming back from the park with my lo and I find out that the two teenagers (17) yrs old who live in my street ( who have a 4 month old) are knocked up again....now in normall circumstances I felt sorry for them because they are soo young....but they constantly scream at each other smoke dope like no tmr and now another ( accidental and irresponsibly ) have another one on the way.wtf! They don't even want it.:(

I hope they just grow the f&@# up and get on with their responsibillitys ...


Ok rant over....haaaaaa that's better lol
Sorry girls...

Soo can't wait for barbs announcement...it's exciting isn't it.yaye.:) :) :)

I'm 7 dpo today only five more days till I can't start to expect some good idea if I'm in or out this cycle...this seems to be very frustrating this cycle for me...think it's because I'm thinking something's wrong and that why I had my loss in jan...a trip to the gp needs to be done I think...
Can't go till atleast next Tuesday tho now as its flipping Easter isn't it lol

Well ill be back later to see barbs amaizballs announcement :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies!

So I got the call that yes indeed I'm pregnant!
My Beta is 30 & I will be going back on Monday to make sure it's doubling. And then an ultrasound in 3 weeks!
I just hope this is a sticky bean. I am worried. I wish I didn't feel any worry. I think I'll feel this way for the next 9 months :(


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Petz me too...eeeeek...can't wait for her announcement :)
> 
> Heya kerri- welcome love...you'll have to get used to us crazies lol....ur in good company we can all relate to your pee aholic syndrome he hee heeee....
> I've been peeing on sticks like a mad lately ...I'm sure if at this rate I carry on ill run out befor my new batch arrives....ill have to pop down the local woods and borrow afew sticks and twigs out of there lol:)
> Congratulations dancebabe....I just looked over the thread from resent and relised I didn't even congratulate you love - how very rude of me lol
> Wishing you h&h pg love...
> 
> Lovepink.- VEGAS yeah baby. I'd LOVE to go there one day :) hope you both have a great time.
> 
> Karvet don't be too upset with your mishap love you should be ok...funny to read tho lol:)
> Just keep it in mind for next time lol...pre seed sounds like a good plan of action aswell- expensive tho isn't it :)
> My oH showed me right up in our boots store...I asked very discreetly for the product and when she finally brought it out my oH shouted out HOW MUCH??? NO CHANCE!
> I could have shrank to the size of a grain of sand...I quietly left the shop and kicked his ass lol
> 
> So still getting the fecking Evans...but like you say barbs and petz and danc I'm hanging in there
> Had a really bad evening last night ...got myself all upset and stressed out...tried to put it behind me and sat down to whatch a bit of telly...whatched one born every minute and omg there was such a sad story on there I just broke down and the flood gates opened....what's the matter with me lately ?
> So got an earlyish night and woke up ok ish today...another evap didn't help but what ev
> Lol
> So now I'm coming back from the park with my lo and I find out that the two teenagers (17) yrs old who live in my street ( who have a 4 month old) are knocked up again....now in normall circumstances I felt sorry for them because they are soo young....but they constantly scream at each other smoke dope like no tmr and now another ( accidental and irresponsibly ) have another one on the way.wtf! They don't even want it.:(
> 
> I hope they just grow the f&@# up and get on with their responsibillitys ...
> 
> 
> Ok rant over....haaaaaa that's better lol
> Sorry girls...
> 
> Soo can't wait for barbs announcement...it's exciting isn't it.yaye.:) :) :)
> 
> I'm 7 dpo today only five more days till I can't start to expect some good idea if I'm in or out this cycle...this seems to be very frustrating this cycle for me...think it's because I'm thinking something's wrong and that why I had my loss in jan...a trip to the gp needs to be done I think...
> Can't go till atleast next Tuesday tho now as its flipping Easter isn't it lol
> 
> Well ill be back later to see barbs amaizballs announcement :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hi Nat! Are your evaps grey? How long after you take the test do you notice it? I did notice I've had a batch once that came up looking like I'm pregnant but obviously I wasn't. The 20miu I've never had issues with BTW.

And I totally get your frustration. It's hard when you're trying to get pregnant & people who don't want to or shouldn't are getting knocked up w/o even trying. Remember too, these 17 year olds are VERY fertile so it's easier for them! GRRRRRR

The universe some times just seems to play unfair. 

I hope you get your bfp this cycle! 7 days is very early still. My tests didn't start to get darker until 11dpo which is when I'd say I got my first bfp.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> So I got the call that yes indeed I'm pregnant!
> My Beta is 30 & I will be going back on Monday to make sure it's doubling. And then an ultrasound in 3 weeks!
> I just hope this is a sticky bean. I am worried. I wish I didn't feel any worry. I think I'll feel this way for the next 9 months :(

Hi Barb!

Great news :) I know you cant help but worry about your bean but thats the nature of being a mama as well I suppose. Just do your best to try to focus on being healthy and happy and do what you can to not overstress. 

So happy and hoping you give me some fab :babydust


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Meg! I don't know why I feel so worried. 
I'm concerned if I miscarry & we go through this whole process again?! I'm not sure. I just want this to be it for us.

I have a feeling I'm going to be concerned this whole pregnancy based on what happened to us. I'm just afraid what if this joy is but a fleeting moment. Ugh. 

I am definitely trying to send you LOTs & LOTS of babydust! :dust:
You totally deserve it!
Did you buy OPKs ya? How's the Maca going? I"m curious to see if you also find a boost of energy from it.


----------



## nimbec

OMG congratulations barbs!!!!! Yay!!!!!!! Yup the worries continues all the way through & still there after they are born ;) !! Just remember to take it easy, relax and drink tons if water!! 

Just a flying visit as like a mad house here!!

Hi all :) waves!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Thanks Meg! I don't know why I feel so worried.
> I'm concerned if I miscarry & we go through this whole process again?! I'm not sure. I just want this to be it for us.
> 
> I have a feeling I'm going to be concerned this whole pregnancy based on what happened to us. I'm just afraid what if this joy is but a fleeting moment. Ugh.
> 
> I am definitely trying to send you LOTs & LOTS of babydust! :dust:
> You totally deserve it!
> Did you buy OPKs ya? How's the Maca going? I"m curious to see if you also find a boost of energy from it.

I know I cant understand what you've gone through but I can understand what you are saying and in your boots I would feel the same way. Dont cheat yourself out of what is likely to be a happy and healthy pregnancy - enjoy every day as best you can and try to only see the good in it. It's all you can do.

Thanks - Yeah I am only on maca day 2 but I will let you know! Today is a bad example re energy because I was in toronto at 730 am today (woke up at 5am and left at 6!!) so I am exhausted and want to go to bed NOW lol.... 

I am hoping it did the trick for you and will for me in the next couple of cycles - we will see!


----------



## natjenson

:happydance: YES!!!!!! BIG CONGRATULATIONS barb :) :happydance:

Ok so your bound to be worried ok love.this is perfectly normal...however remember your needs as a preggy lady ok...u need to be stress free totally relaxed and make sure you take very opportunity to put them tootsies up...
I'm SO happy for you and dh yayyyyyyyye :happydance::happydance::happydance:


Petz we need to go full steam ahead now lol...maca it up ok :) 

I'm on 2 a day also...still making me feel alittle sicky tho :( 
Barbs I got an evap last night and kept it for the " natural daylight examination lol) and it was a very faint paink line this time....barley see able but there...I'm putting it down to an evap tho bc I think I've took at least another 3 since then and they too are also evaping ....can't wait for my next lot to come now so I can see what happens there and by the time they turn up I can expect real results ( or not )


Sorry about my lil rant earlier girls...I didn't intend to do it I just was in a typing rage ...by the time I tried to explain it all about the teenagers I almost flipped out ha ha :) 
Your right tho barbs they only got to look at each other at that age :) grrrr lol
Maybe it WILL make them grow up and fix up eh.

Ahhhh I am elated for you barb you SO deserve this...you truly do...:happydance:

Hope all is well everyone...baby dust all round I say Yaye :happydance:

Big smileys for you all
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ooooh barbs I almost forgot HAPPY BIRTHDAY....:) :) :) xxxx


----------



## barbikins

kerri28 said:


> Hi my name is Kerri and Im a poas addict. I may never stop and im 12dpo. Bfns all the time. Im marking sticks as often as my dog marks our fence...which is like all the time because he is not fixed.

LOL that's a great analogy. I can concur!
Welcome! How long have you been TTC?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Meg! I don't know why I feel so worried.
> I'm concerned if I miscarry & we go through this whole process again?! I'm not sure. I just want this to be it for us.
> 
> I have a feeling I'm going to be concerned this whole pregnancy based on what happened to us. I'm just afraid what if this joy is but a fleeting moment. Ugh.
> 
> I am definitely trying to send you LOTs & LOTS of babydust! :dust:
> You totally deserve it!
> Did you buy OPKs ya? How's the Maca going? I"m curious to see if you also find a boost of energy from it.
> 
> I know I cant understand what you've gone through but I can understand what you are saying and in your boots I would feel the same way. Dont cheat yourself out of what is likely to be a happy and healthy pregnancy - enjoy every day as best you can and try to only see the good in it. It's all you can do.
> 
> Thanks - Yeah I am only on maca day 2 but I will let you know! Today is a bad example re energy because I was in toronto at 730 am today (woke up at 5am and left at 6!!) so I am exhausted and want to go to bed NOW lol....
> 
> I am hoping it did the trick for you and will for me in the next couple of cycles - we will see!Click to expand...

HI Meg! Good point. I'm not planning to rob myself. I know I'll be more worried than last time. I wasn't worried last time. 
But I think I'll feel better once my results on Monday come back & then we have the ultrasound in 3 weeks.

Ew that's early morning :( WTH!
I was up at 6am. Gross. Had the kiddo over so early school & then the clinic. 

I hope it does the trick for you this month! How many are you taking per day?


----------



## barbikins

Thanks for the Birthday wish Nat!!! WHOO!
I keep forgetting it's my birthday actually.


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> :happydance: YES!!!!!! BIG CONGRATULATIONS barb :) :happydance:
> 
> Ok so your bound to be worried ok love.this is perfectly normal...however remember your needs as a preggy lady ok...u need to be stress free totally relaxed and make sure you take very opportunity to put them tootsies up...
> I'm SO happy for you and dh yayyyyyyyye :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Petz we need to go full steam ahead now lol...maca it up ok :)
> 
> I'm on 2 a day also...still making me feel alittle sicky tho :(
> Barbs I got an evap last night and kept it for the " natural daylight examination lol) and it was a very faint paink line this time....barley see able but there...I'm putting it down to an evap tho bc I think I've took at least another 3 since then and they too are also evaping ....can't wait for my next lot to come now so I can see what happens there and by the time they turn up I can expect real results ( or not )
> 
> 
> Sorry about my lil rant earlier girls...I didn't intend to do it I just was in a typing rage ...by the time I tried to explain it all about the teenagers I almost flipped out ha ha :)
> Your right tho barbs they only got to look at each other at that age :) grrrr lol
> Maybe it WILL make them grow up and fix up eh.
> 
> Ahhhh I am elated for you barb you SO deserve this...you truly do...:happydance:
> 
> Hope all is well everyone...baby dust all round I say Yaye :happydance:
> 
> Big smileys for you all
> :) :) :) xxx


Nat, how many caps of Maca are you taking? I took two in morning, two in afternoon & my stomach wasn't happy. So I reduced it to 1 in the morning, one in the afternoon & this was MUCH better.

OK wait - how can they all be evaps if its pink lines on all your tests? Maybe it's not an evap?! Wanna post it ???? I'd be so tempted to get a FRER at this point if I were you.

Yep, gotta love young people & their fertility. Hah! Damn. I hate anyone that gets pregnant easily now :haha:

:happydance: Yay for me! And hopefully Yay for you soon too!


----------



## Dancbabe89

Happy birthday and CONGRATS on the offi al news barb!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Nat- keep testing ;) it will happen for ya!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks for the wishes Dancbabe!
Did you go in for your blood work yet?


----------



## natjenson

Hiya barbs only one of the tests has actually gone pink...very very very slightly tho...at first glance you wouldn't see it but if you look closely its there...tried to snap shot it but the iPad won't focus on the close up and it doesn't show when it's not close up...urgh....
So I'm going to stop testing for a couple of days now( ill darn well give a good try anyway lol) and try and hold out till Monday...if the test that I'm thinking is another evap then it will give me some idea if was or wasn't then.
My bbs are fecking killing me...so sensitive barley touchable...owwweeeeee...
Gunna look at some frers maybe tmr
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Dancbabe89

barbikins said:


> Thanks for the wishes Dancbabe!
> Did you go in for your blood work yet?

I got a 55 on my beta on Tuesday. Going back in for another on Monday as well!


----------



## Dancbabe89

natjenson said:


> Hiya barbs only one of the tests has actually gone pink...very very very slightly tho...at first glance you wouldn't see it but if you look closely its there...tried to snap shot it but the iPad won't focus on the close up and it doesn't show when it's not close up...urgh....
> So I'm going to stop testing for a couple of days now( ill darn well give a good try anyway lol) and try and hold out till Monday...if the test that I'm thinking is another evap then it will give me some idea if was or wasn't then.
> My bbs are fecking killing me...so sensitive barley touchable...owwweeeeee...
> Gunna look at some frers maybe tmr
> :) :) :) xxx

I sure hope this is it for you!!! Frer are awesome! GL waiting 3 days girl- may the power of the steel bladder be with you  

FX!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Thanks for the Birthday wish Nat!!! WHOO!
> I keep forgetting it's my birthday actually.

Yes happy freakng birthday!!!!!any plans tonight?? No wine for you haha!


----------



## Petzy

Dancbabe89 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hiya barbs only one of the tests has actually gone pink...very very very slightly tho...at first glance you wouldn't see it but if you look closely its there...tried to snap shot it but the iPad won't focus on the close up and it doesn't show when it's not close up...urgh....
> So I'm going to stop testing for a couple of days now( ill darn well give a good try anyway lol) and try and hold out till Monday...if the test that I'm thinking is another evap then it will give me some idea if was or wasn't then.
> My bbs are fecking killing me...so sensitive barley touchable...owwweeeeee...
> Gunna look at some frers maybe tmr
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> I sure hope this is it for you!!! Frer are awesome! GL waiting 3 days girl- may the power of the steel bladder be with you
> 
> FX!!!Click to expand...

Hahaha!


----------



## natjenson

Ha ha I'm totally nuts..im actually 8dpo today...so now I can't even count properly tee he heeeee...:wacko: :dohh:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Hi guys, please can I join? Me and my partner have been trying since last June when I came of the contraceptive pill but my periods have been erratic, missing 2-3 months between periods. Finally (fingers crossed they seen to be regulating) so this is my first month charting. I bought a bulk lot of pg tests online and because try are there I can't resist temptation to test early. I tested at 8 dpo and also today 10dpo, 1st was neg and today I swear I can see a faint line but I don't no if I'm tricking myself. I haven't had any Evaps in the whole batch and I've used a good 15-20 already on past months. I also have mega sore boobs but I normally do before ad and atm I have real bad trapped wind under my ribs it's killing me. I can't help but feel negative every time I get a neg test so I don't no why I keep doing it and also I can help but think if iam by any chance already preg what if there's something wrong and that's why I'm getting pain under my ribs? Im 26 and have a 3yr old son who was born via emergency section. 
I've been lurking on here for abit an also read a big chunk of the beg of the thread before realising how long it was and wanted to say a huge congratulations to barbs, this thread is like your TTC diary, I wish you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

What do you think? Top test is 8dpo and bottom is 10dpo? Defo something there isn't there
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Dancbabe89

xxxklkxxx said:


> What do you think? Top test is 8dpo and bottom is 10dpo? Defo something there isn't there

Yes thee is something on the bottom one!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Yes! There is smth on the bottom test. No questions asked. 

Meg, low key birthday. We went out to dinner with a couple who are my close friends. Great dinner. My stomach hasn't been great for 4 days so my appetite is crushed. 
Irritable bowls :(

Nat, good plan to wait a bit. I wish you the strength to wait!
FX for you!

Dancbabe, I am also going for another Beta test on Monday too! Here is FX numbers are doubling!!!

I'm in a parking lot waiting for my appointment with my Tibetian doctor. Getting an assessment again & probably more herbs. But I'm afraid that if I struggle w/nausea this pregnancy I might not be able to take them. 
Oh & for fun he is doing a complimentary palm reading!!
He did it for two people I know & there were accuracies. Anyway I am not paying so not bad. 

I'll update you on what he says!

I feel sorta sleepy. Even after a good night sleep. I wonder if the sympts are already kicking in. Ugh.


----------



## natjenson

Hi xxxklkxxx welcome love...your in good company...
There certainly is something on the bottom test ...I can defo see a line...
Try not to get too stressed with the way things have turned out for you over recent months...
Lol I have been testing like a crazy mad lady for a week now...since 2 dpo wth I am mad...obviously for sure I wouldn't get a bfp that early lol
So any how I'm 9 dpo now and I'm trying my HARDEST not to test till Monday now ahhhhhhh :) lets see how that goes lol
HAPPY FRIDAY ALL..... :) 
So where you from love...did you say your 10 dpo?
We're sort off ttc buddies give or take a day Yaye :) 

How is everyone today- good I hope 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hiya barbs...tiredness sounds like symptoms to me love...and appetite loss is one too..that will soon switch round tho lol
Last night I ate a whole pizza - totally not like me....when I finished it I felt so ashamed however curious as to " was that a symptom" lol
What am I like
I soooo wanted to test this mrn....I made myself empty bladder and NoT test ha has
But smu nearly got me....It didn't succeed.Yaye :)
So one day down only 2 more to go...lol
Bbs are still very very sore tho and had a lot of bubbly feelings in tummy( lower down actually)
Been super tired aswell- mind you I've had countless late nights for over a week now tho
...now look at me....I'm effing symptom spotting now ha ha haaa....
Good luck with Tibetanist ...
The lovely Kate Middleton nearly gave away the sex of her baby the other week....someone in the crowd handed her a personalised baby grow....and she said her thank you's accompanied with a" Ill keep that for my my d......" Daughter? I think so...
Yaye

Anyway ill probably be back later...I'm at my mums for now with my niece and lo...nice to see them playing nicely....

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Thankyou guys  so glad I'm not going crazy lol the more I look at it the more I think it's disappeared and there was nothing there lol. 

Hi natjenson, 
Thankyou for your msg, it's nice to have people to talk to who are going through the same thing. Yes I'm 10dpo so we are like a day apart? I think ill try again on Sunday morning if I can hold out although its tempting to pee on a stick every time I need a pee lol. My tummy is just not right at all I think I must have a bug or something :-( just a constant uncomfortable tummy ache, urgh! I'm in the uk, nr Manchester, where are you from? 
I hope your tests are the start of a Bfp for you  

xxxx


----------



## Petzy

Klk I can see something on the bottom for sure! Good luck!


----------



## natjenson

I caved!!!!! Can't help it....thought maybe 9 dpo MIGHT show smith....faint evap !!! 
What on earth am I doing he he heee
I shalt not test tmr. I'm having them hidden from my grasp...
Good luck to me :)

Hiya petz how you holding up love...what cd are you now...I got a good feeling about this cycle for you- don't know why I just do...:) 
I really really want you to get your bfp befor me- you deserve it love...
Hope your ok :)
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

xxxklkxxx said:


> Thankyou guys  so glad I'm not going crazy lol the more I look at it the more I think it's disappeared and there was nothing there lol.
> 
> Hi natjenson,
> Thankyou for your msg, it's nice to have people to talk to who are going through the same thing. Yes I'm 10dpo so we are like a day apart? I think ill try again on Sunday morning if I can hold out although its tempting to pee on a stick every time I need a pee lol. My tummy is just not right at all I think I must have a bug or something :-( just a constant uncomfortable tummy ache, urgh! I'm in the uk, nr Manchester, where are you from?
> I hope your tests are the start of a Bfp for you
> 
> xxxx


Hiya klk....cool a day apart...I hope your tum gets better soon.:hugs: altho I might ad when I had my lo I had awful tummy in the first four weeks( before I even knew I was pg)
So maybe it is the start of smth but I don't want to get your hopes up tho...
I'm a 30 day cycle how about you...maybe we might end up cycle buddies again next cycle eh lol ( hopefully not if we get our bfp's tho)
Soooo got my fingers crossed for you love- you hang in there ok...
I'm clucking away here for a pee on a stick fix ha ha I just want to know already he he heee :) 
So I'm totally off to go get some chocolate right now...that will keep my hands busy for a while lol :happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Oh no lol that didn't last long did it, hehe. Maybe you should just try testing every other day instead of trying to wait til mon? 
How long have you guys been TTC? x


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Sorry read that msg after i posted mine. Yes definatley go for chocolate Nom Nom always a good distraction. I'm going to be wanting to do a test in the morning but I must resist, once I do 1 I want to do them all day and it drives me crazy. I'm not sure of cycle length because my periods have been 2-3 months apart until last month. According to FF this will be a 33day cycle(my first cycle charting).
I did wonder about my odd tummy, it's very weird it's like my stomachs in a knot under my ribs, it does feel similar to when I was pregnant with my LB and the doctor said it was stretching pains and stuff but I'm kinda brushing it off as too early for that, don't wana get my hopes up either. 
xx


----------



## natjenson

xxxklkxxx said:


> Thankyou guys  so glad I'm not going crazy lol the more I look at it the more I think it's disappeared and there was nothing there lol.
> 
> Hi natjenson,
> Thankyou for your msg, it's nice to have people to talk to who are going through the same thing. Yes I'm 10dpo so we are like a day apart? I think ill try again on Sunday morning if I can hold out although its tempting to pee on a stick every time I need a pee lol. My tummy is just not right at all I think I must have a bug or something :-( just a constant uncomfortable tummy ache, urgh! I'm in the uk, nr Manchester, where are you from?
> I hope your tests are the start of a Bfp for you
> 
> xxxx




xxxklkxxx said:


> Oh no lol that didn't last long did it, hehe. Maybe you should just try testing every other day instead of trying to wait til mon?
> How long have you guys been TTC? x


Well we had our lo in oct 2011 and "gave my body time to recover" ( and get figure back lol) till we tried again...we used contraception on and off till end of July and then since August we been ntnp and then end of November we got a bfp ( totally unexpected) but I lost the baby on new yrs eve @ 10 wks...got it writing on my birthday...urgh ...so we started trying straight away as docter told us there was no reason not to ( apart from dating reasons) and that we'd be MORE fertile bc of misscarage.
So this is our 3 cycle again and were pulling out all the stops to make it happen lol fx

Ooh I forgot to say before...I'm in uk to...I'm in Plymouth- south west :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Aww I'm sorry to hear that natjenson :-( 
We had our LO in April 2010 and have been Ntnp since June 2012 thought I'd try charting this cycle so we could be more aware of the best time to be trying. 
Oh we are in the same time zone - yay 
xx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Well managed to not test on my fmu but now I'm starting to struggle and I want to cave lol. My tummy feels yuck still, think I've got trapped wind under my ribs, which eases but comes back and my tummy kinda feels like af is coming but don't normally get pains before its due, normal getting a banging headache a day or 2 before but not due until 3rd April. 
How are you doing? x


----------



## natjenson

Well I finally managed to capture what's going on with these tests....
So what do you think girls
Defo an evap isn't it
It's still faint but its the strongest one yet
Ooh and I'm now 10dpo...

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Well I finally managed to capture what's going on with these tests....
> So what do you think girls
> Defo an evap isn't it
> It's still faint but its the strongest one yet
> Ooh and I'm now 10dpo...
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey Nat. I can't see anything but it doesn't let me zoom much either so hard for me to say. Test again tomorrow !


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies happy Saturday. I woke up early today and went to a hot yoga class for the first time. It was pretty cool I liked it a lot! I bought a three week membership to see if I liked it. Sweat buckets!!! Good for TTC stress I figure. Maybe like acupuncture in that way....

Cd 5 over here and nothing new with me!! Just waiting to start those OPK on Thursday. 

Xo


----------



## natjenson

Ahh thanks petz...it is hard to see I guess :)
Glad your ok...yoga...I tried that once - i almost broke my back lol
Pilates is more gentle for me lol
Got my digi thermometer posted today...so I'm might start that tomorow morning...I know i probly won't see much happening but at least it will make my ff chart look more interesting and have some data ready for next cycle...Yaye :)

Hope ur having a good Easter everybody...getting your chocolate fixes are we? I know I am lol...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Nat I see smth. How man dpo at u?! Can you take a closer shot so it bigger & in natural light? I do see smth but it's like looking at it from a far distance. Is it colour? Is this like within 10minutes?!

Hey Meg! That's brave of you to do hot yoga. I like yoga but I have a problem with heat like that. Blech. Do you practice regular yoga often?

We are driving home from looking at houses. It's been a fail. Womp. 
Will be going out tonight w a good friend. Dinner & drinks. Well. I will be breaking the news to her tonight!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Nat I see smth. How man dpo at u?! Can you take a closer shot so it bigger & in natural light? I do see smth but it's like looking at it from a far distance. Is it colour? Is this like within 10minutes?!
> 
> Hey Meg! That's brave of you to do hot yoga. I like yoga but I have a problem with heat like that. Blech. Do you practice regular yoga often?
> 
> We are driving home from looking at houses. It's been a fail. Womp.
> Will be going out tonight w a good friend. Dinner & drinks. Well. I will be breaking the news to her tonight!!

Hey Barb. Have a great time out tonight. I'm sure your friend will be thrilled ! 

I've done regular yoga once in awhile but usually by video. This was very different with the heat but I do love it. Will go again Monday I think!


----------



## natjenson

Hiya barbs...that's the best shot I could get...I took a million pics of it trying to get iPad to focus on it but that's literally as close as it will let me go to it and focus...I love my iPad But the camera is annoying really...it only works when it wants too ha haa...
I got my thermometers and new tests today...( there different to the ones I already got) going to leave it till Monday to test now( ha haaa I keep saying that don't I )
I'm 10 dpo today...looked at my pg probabilities on my ff and its said 33% so far...
On Monday ill be 12 dpo so I MUST surely know smith by then...when I had my Harry I found out day before af...if I had an inclin I might have been pg I would be curios as to what day dpo I could have found out...you were 12 dpo weren't you?

Going to start temping tmr morning ...to start the data input on ff...I know I wouldn't see much but it gives it a head start doesn't it...

Anyway hope you have a great time out tonight love...I bet you'll be bursting to tell your friend....it'll be very emotional I bet :)
Ooh how did your reading go btw? 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hiya klk well done for not testing this morning- I know how hard this is lol
How are you holding up?
Is you tummy any better yet?
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Nat - I uploaded your photo to my photo shop & its the oddest thing.
I can clearly see where the second line would be but it's just like a mere shadow. I'm assuming this is after 10 min?
And my iPad takes sorta sucky photos too. I would think it'd be the opposite to be honest.

My friend is going to loose her shit for sure. She was there for me when we lost our little girl & she was so thrilled that I was going to become a momma. So, yes she'll be very emotional I'm sure.

My reading was pretty interesting. And hopefully true. 
He told me I wont have any money problems. And I could be very successful. 
He said I'm very loyal to my husband & we have a strong relationship but there is some woman who's going to get inbetween us always like some fly buzzing in your ear. Oh right - that's his bitch of an ex. Right. 
Anyway :)
Then he said I was born into a religion but I don't believe in God (true) & he said that I will find myself a new faith later in life.
He said I'm very handy with my hands & creative (true). I will live a long life & a good, interesting one. It was interesting. But you know, I take w/grain of rice. He didn't charge us for it.


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Hiya everyone 
Jen I do see a line too, I reckon you Should try with 1 of your differant kinds of tests with a fmu see what it's like? I managed to hold out on testing all day but once I saw your pic I caved and have just taken another :-( feel like the shrimp, Joc, in finding nemo where he's not meant to clean the tank and caves and cleans a little bit and when he gets caught says "I am ashamed" lol! 
My tummy is awful. I think if its this bad tomorrow ill be seeking some medical help from somewhere coz I can't carry on with this. 
Barbs, so happy for you even though I don't know you, it will be lovely to tell your friend xx


----------



## natjenson

Klk Lol that's is soo funny...( about joc)I ABSOLUTLY love finding nemo.i always watch it when I'm ill too to cheer me up a little...
I'm gunna hold out till Monday ( no really I am - honest lol) till I test again...will probly use my new tests for sure
Will defo let you all know what happens there.

Yes barbs that line was there after 10 mins...I got distracted with my lo and completely forgot about it ...- oooops.... :)
However the line is STILL the slightest of pinks now... I'd say its more grey tho.
Are you still taking your maca barbs? Have you felt a noticeable difference taking them...I'm sure I had a load more energy today :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Barbs...I'm reading about average bb temps....
I haven't a clue really...but can I ask you if mine is ok?
I tempted this morning and it was 98.8 ? Is this right....it was actually 37.13 and I converted it and it gave me 98.834
I read that my temp needs to stay high for at least 12 days after ovulation...I'm now 11dpo...so I guess this is normal for it to be high- but is this high right?

Thank you ... :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hiya girls...I found this e book...I'm not sure if anyone would find this handy...
It's $35 ...which works out to roughly £23
She's a genuine woman who wants to share her info and guarantees a fertility improvement or your money back.
She fell pregnant on this info and claims hundreds of woman have too since the release of her book...
Just thought I'd share this with you all :) 
Every little helps :)


Beth Kiley-personal path to pregnancy


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Hi guys, 
Jen that is really high, mine haven't been passed 36.85.

It's been an emotional day today, I've cried so much. I went I A&E this morning with stomach pains, not slept all night. Anyway after being poked and proded and checked internally it turns out I'm pregnant, 3-4weeks and its a possible ectopic pregnancy, they wanted to keep me in but then decided to let me go home with pain killers and a number so I go straight back to the ward I anything happens. I'm also back on Tuesday for more bloods and a possible scan. So it's a waiting game until Tuesday :-( 

xx


----------



## natjenson

Awwwe klk...I screeched out with excitement when I started reading this and then read on and saw what else you wrote and my heart sank for you....
This news years eve gone I went for my ante natal check up and my midwife told me this too...ectopic she said...I was absolutely devastated to say the least...later in the day I phoned my docters as I was SO anxious and he reassured me that this cannot be but told me to hang tight and relax till I got to epu in 7 days....7 DAYS I said how the fuck am I supposed to wait until then? Anyhow I somehow manage to make it. And the news was devastating when I got there...they confirmed my miscarge( on my birthday) words cannot describe how I feel for you love....you hold on girl ok....anyway what I'm trying to say is sometimes they get it VERY wrong...I hope they got it wrong ( about ectopic) for you....I know it's very hard klk but pls stay strong- dont give up yet ok...I'm praying for you and your little babba...
I really hope it turns around for you and I'm always here if you want to talk
Hugs to you klk:hug:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Hi Jen, Call me Kay(Kayleigh) klk is my initials  
I'm ok, I just hate being in limbo, I'm pretty much numb atm tbh I don't know how to feel, best to not feel anything until I know more I suppose. The blood test for pregnancy came back positive but very weak, I'm guessing that's normal at only 12dpo? Anyway some of the midwives on the ward told me it could just be implantation pains and not to worry they just want to rule ectopic out because I've been in pain for 6 days now :-( not sure if that was just to calm my tears or not. 
I've got painkillers which are making me shattered and I've got the ward number as I'm to return straight away if anything worsens or there's bleeding. At least that means I won't have to go through the A&E wait again. 
Have you tested today Jen or are you managing to hold out? xx


----------



## nimbec

Klk I just wanted to pop in and say how sorry I am you are going through this. I'm sending you a huge hug (((((hugs)))))) I hope they have it wrong!!!!!!!!


----------



## natjenson

Hiya Kay...Yaye I did manage ( so far lol ) not to test today....however I'm just itching to bc I been reading about high temps and how long they are meant to peak for...I'm getting strong urges to test now :)


What you say about limbo and not feeling nothing for now...maybe your right for the minute...that might be best for now...until you now for sure what's actually happening...implantation pain can suck sometimes but I also appreciate your fears.
Try and take it easy for now and get as much rest as possible- that really helps...I don't know if you got any family members that can help you with the day to day stuff for a few days...
I wish you all the luck for Tuesday ok...got my fx for you
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Thankyou nimbec, I really hope it's not that either, fingers crossed hey x

Jen - I bet you are, I'm dying to see your test too  hehe, sorry that probably doesn't help. 
I didn't have time be excited about being pregnant since I got told its a weak positive but possibly could be ectopic in the same conversation and I'm feeling so much pain. I'm scared, really scared but not got my head fully around the fact there's a baby there and I don't really want to yet I just keep putting it out of my head for now. It's surreal, doesn't feel like its happening to me. Just numb I think until I have answers. 

Good luck on your next pg test, I have a good feeling about yours xx


----------



## natjenson

I hope it is good news too...I been going out of my mind today lol...I just want pee pee pee on them stickys lol


I know it must be scary for you love but try not to be ok...it's really important you be relaxed...easier said then done I know and we are all here for you ok.
Make sure your taking it easy aswell :)
Ooh and try and make sure you get a good sleep tonight too...sleeps aids your body's strength...
Hope your ok :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## TriChick

Hi ladies! Care if I join ya? I'm 7DPO and about to pull my hair out!:)


----------



## natjenson

Hiya trichick welcome love...baby dust to you...7 dpo not long to go till testing then - or are you already doing so lol? :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Klk Lol that's is soo funny...( about joc)I ABSOLUTLY love finding nemo.i always watch it when I'm ill too to cheer me up a little...
> I'm gunna hold out till Monday ( no really I am - honest lol) till I test again...will probly use my new tests for sure
> Will defo let you all know what happens there.
> 
> Yes barbs that line was there after 10 mins...I got distracted with my lo and completely forgot about it ...- oooops.... :)
> However the line is STILL the slightest of pinks now... I'd say its more grey tho.
> Are you still taking your maca barbs? Have you felt a noticeable difference taking them...I'm sure I had a load more energy today :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

If its the slightest pink, wouldnt that be the start of your positive?! I sure hope so!!!

I'm not taking Maca anymore. There is a difference of opinion as to whether or not its safe during pregnancy so I've stopped. On April 8th, I will be seeing my Natropath Doctor & I'll ask her about it.

Yes, I noticed LOTS of energy so it would be great if I could use it through out my pregnancy. But I'll let the doctor decide.


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Barbs...I'm reading about average bb temps....
> I haven't a clue really...but can I ask you if mine is ok?
> I tempted this morning and it was 98.8 ? Is this right....it was actually 37.13 and I converted it and it gave me 98.834
> I read that my temp needs to stay high for at least 12 days after ovulation...I'm now 11dpo...so I guess this is normal for it to be high- but is this high right?
> 
> Thank you ... :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat, that's a good high temperature. As long as it's staying above your cover line, you're good. And it should stay high for at least 17 days. 12 is too soon. Lot of woman have 13-15 day LP.


----------



## barbikins

Hi TriChick! Are you testing?!
It's a stressful two weeks. BAH.
Good luck & :dust:

Meg, where are you?! How are ya? 

Ladies, Happy Easter! Just had a huge feast with a big ham!!! YUM!!!


----------



## natjenson

Hiya barbs thanks so much for that :) 
Omg your so right about " letting temping doing my head in" lol
I'm laying here wide a flipping wake thinking thinking thinking ahhhhhhh lol....
So today I learnt ALOT about it all think I got it now...it's exciting but at the same time very frustrating eh
I now can't wait to see what my temp is tomorow...I hope it more or less the same or rising...good news if so eh...the triphasic stage wasn't as hard as I thought to learn about ...I been especially interested in this today lol

Glad to hear you had a great Easter barbs...
I been wondering about meggy too? Where are you girl? Coooooooome baaaaaack lol
Hope your ok meg :)
So anyway I'm going to nail my eyes shut now and firmly slap forehead till i fall asleep lol
Night night all
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## TriChick

Lol I *might* have tested at 6DPO, but in my defense the IC was under the bathroom sink and far too close for me to resist the urge. I'm only human:haha: Naturally it was a BFN. I picked up some FRER today while out and about, still have a $store test, and a lonely FR Digital Gold that is patiently waiting to confirm my future BFP:) I'm testing tomorrow morning, and the symptom spotting is driving me crazy. I spread the tests out so I have one every morning between now and Friday (12DPO). We are traveling from the States to London and Edinburgh for vacation for 9 days, if I don't see a BPF or AF by the time we leave I am vowing to stay away from testing until we get back. Haha it will probably be a much needed break from my POAS addiction, and will keep my DH from going mad! Fingers crossed for all of us!:)


----------



## barbikins

Nat, please try not to loose sleep over it! I was getting restless sleep b/c I was nervous about screwing up the morning temp results. Tossing/turning, if I slept w mouth open, if I got up an hour before my alarm is freak out b/c then it wouldn't be "same time every morning, minimum 3 hours sleep". 
And once my doc said to relax and these things won't affect me seeing a shift, I finally slept normally again. Lol. Crazy lady syndrome. 

Tri, I know te feeling about testing. I've had some very crazy testing moments in moments of desperation. I hated feeling that way. And I don't even wanna know how much I've spent in pregnancy tests. I think I'd be more than shocked.


----------



## TriChick

Took a FRER this morning, and it ain't pretty lol. Blinding BFN. Oh well, at least I can get on with my day!


----------



## natjenson

Temp still high this morning however a slight drop - not hardly nothing tho... 98.798
AND I RESISTED the urge to test too...Yaye for me ...your totally right barbs I am crazy lady syndrome lately he he heee.
Feeling sick again aswell...urgh
It's lunch time here and I can't bare the bought of eating but needs must I spose

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Aww well done for resisting Jen, when are you planning to test? I still want to do a test today lol 
Tri - your still early yet, give it time  
Xx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat! Slight drops are fine. They'll fluctuate. Don't worry!!! Long as it's above the cover line.
Sick to your tummy?! Have you tried reducing your Maca dosage?


----------



## barbikins

TriChick, How long have you been trying?
And how many dpo are you today?!
I got my bfp on a FRER at 11dpo & didnt really notice a difference in darkness until that night. So hold on!


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Sorry nat, I have no idea why I called you Jen haha. Heads in the clouds. 
Yes my higher temps fluctuated up n down not by much though. 
Getting really nervous now about tomorrow, feel abit sick x


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Barbikins - trichick is 8DPO today as yesterday she was 7DPO


----------



## TriChick

We decided to start trying again mid-December. With our son we fell pregnant almost instantly, this has been a little different lol. AF came on Jan 5th, and then nothing until March 7th. I didn't ovulate the first half of that 58-day cycle (was using OPKs), but after 40 days of negative OPKs I got frustrated and gave up! Right before the Jan cycle I started getting deep breast pain in both breast, almost identical to the achy engorgement feeling from BFing (I stopped last March). It was constant and only got worse leading up to AF, and has continued every day since. I saw my doc in January to rule out cysts, she said she didn't see anything on an U/S and didn't feel anything unusual. It has been a total mystery since, doesn't help symptom spotting either!


----------



## barbikins

I've had that symptom myself and thought it to be a pregnancy symptom but turned out to be nothing. Symptom spotting leads to a lot of false hope. 

I've had no pregnancy symptoms thus far. 
I can say through observation I've been producing a lot of creamy & watery CM & my cervix is high. But that's also not inductive of early pregnancy symptoms. 
I recon by week 6 I will develope the sore boobs & exhaustion.


----------



## Petzy

xxxklkxxx said:


> Hi guys,
> Jen that is really high, mine haven't been passed 36.85.
> 
> It's been an emotional day today, I've cried so much. I went I A&E this morning with stomach pains, not slept all night. Anyway after being poked and proded and checked internally it turns out I'm pregnant, 3-4weeks and its a possible ectopic pregnancy, they wanted to keep me in but then decided to let me go home with pain killers and a number so I go straight back to the ward I anything happens. I'm also back on Tuesday for more bloods and a possible scan. So it's a waiting game until Tuesday :-(
> 
> xx

So sorry to hear this klk! Stay strong as you can. I don't know much about ectopic pregnancies but is that when the fertilized egg Burroughs into a tube instead? Good luck at your appt tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies! I'm here sorry just been busy this weekend. I don't get on much when DH is around lol! I'm off again today though woo so I went to hot yoga again for some relaxing and exercise. Felt great. Been taking my Maca every day but sometimes I forget at night I hope that's ok! I indulged in a few drinks this weekend for the first time in a few months and felt they were well deserved lol. I'm on cd7 so ill start my OPK on Thursday :). 

Nat I have major fingers crossed for you over here ! 

Barb I hope by some miracle that you avoid the nasty pg. symptoms!


----------



## barbikins

I hope Maca helps you ladies. I have no. Lie why it finally happened but that's te only new thing I've done. Although I wonder if my CM quality wasn't ideal. *shrugs*

I can't wait to find out about you ladies!

Nat have you thought about testing w a FRER to see if your faint pink on IC is real?!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I hope Maca helps you ladies. I have no. Lie why it finally happened but that's te only new thing I've done. Although I wonder if my CM quality wasn't ideal. *shrugs*
> 
> I can't wait to find out about you ladies!
> 
> Nat have you thought about testing w a FRER to see if your faint pink on IC is real?!

Hope so too :) we will see but it can't hurt and I'm happy to add on whatever may help!

Good idea Nat can you use an FRER?


----------



## natjenson

Hiya Kay...no worries about Jen lol...I kinda dindin want to say anything bc you had more important things on ur mind love :)
How are you today btw? Better I hope. Did the painkillers help at all?

Petz Yaye your back...tut tut tut drinky poos eh lol....Naaa you go girl...u deserve the occasional one don't you eh :)
This ttc thing is very taxing on our " normall " routines so I'm sure letting your hair down won't hurt...you work hard so play hard I say :)

Barbs...I been pretty down in the dumps today...feel ill...sick,no appetite headaches crampy twinges the general low down carppyness really....probly be better tmr :)

Tri...Harrison? Great name eh...my lo is called Harry too and they are only few months apart aswell....
Have you been told of or heard about secondary infertility?....it's nothing serious it just sucks that there sometimes isn't any answers for it...I think I have this- but not entirely sure tho
Good luck for your bfp aswell this month love


Well I hope I'm feeling better tmr I can't stand feeling like this...urgh...:(
Hope you have all had a great easter weekend peeps

Good luck for tmr Kay ill be thinking about you...fx it's good news for you :)


Ooh barbs did you say you had your beta results today-how did that go :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Hi Petzy, yes it's where it starts developing in the tube. I just have to hope all will be ok and that that's not the case. If it is the case I have no idea what happens I just know that it will have been caught early enough to hopefully save the tube, at the moment im early enough that's there's no real danger of it rupturing. But keeping my fingers crossed that little bean is in the right place and is jut making itself known. 
Good luck with your cycle, not long until ovulation now right? How long have you been trying? xx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> I hope Maca helps you ladies. I have no. Lie why it finally happened but that's te only new thing I've done. Although I wonder if my CM quality wasn't ideal. *shrugs*
> 
> I can't wait to find out about you ladies!
> 
> Nat have you thought about testing w a FRER to see if your faint pink on IC is real?!



I'm going to beg plead and TELL oH if I can order some tmr online lol...should get them before af then ( if it arrives ) 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Hi Nat, I feel ok thanks, managed to sleep pretty well and only woke once so much better than the night before when I got no sleep. I think all the codeine knocked me out. Pains not been as bad today, still there but I could cope with it although not sure if that's the pain killers that's helping rather than it being better. When are you due to take a pg test? I'm dying to know  x


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Nat. :). I don't feel bad about it ! Can you get am FRER from a local pharmacy?


----------



## Petzy

xxxklkxxx said:


> Hi Petzy, yes it's where it starts developing in the tube. I just have to hope all will be ok and that that's not the case. If it is the case I have no idea what happens I just know that it will have been caught early enough to hopefully save the tube, at the moment im early enough that's there's no real danger of it rupturing. But keeping my fingers crossed that little bean is in the right place and is jut making itself known.
> Good luck with your cycle, not long until ovulation now right? How long have you been trying? xx

Oh I didn't know that we'll I hope you're right absolutely. Glad to see you got some rest and the pain killers helped

We have been actively TTC for 8 months :). Start my fertile days on Wednesday...... Positive OPK almost always comes on cd 14 so well see.


----------



## natjenson

I'm going try my best to hold out till wens day now...dpo14 then...
So glad ur feeling better now...I really hope it all goes well for you tmr fx for you ok:) 
Codeine tends to do that aswell I always have an emergency stash of it lol just incase...
It's good stuff and does the trick but beware lt can lead to dependance...I never take it for more than three days in a row just incase...:)



Been feeling alittle down today been having a few mild crampy feelings and twinges (nothing bad )..but think its bc I'm not feeling to well either...hoping its gone tmr and that I'm just having a crappy day ...
Interested to know what my temp is in the mrn too...been reading about triphasic temps and that it can mean pregnancy has occurred but don't want to get my hopes up...
Like barbs says as long as my temps stay above my cover line it's a good sign:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Thanks Nat. :). I don't feel bad about it ! Can you get am FRER from a local pharmacy?



Ooh I didn't think of that petz....that's certainly worth a gander...will let you all know tmr if I either cave and test or if I find a frer at chemists :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hiya barbs...hope you don't mind but I just read some of your blog....wow what a amazing journey you have been through...you sooooooooo deserve your rainbow baby love....
So anyway it got me thinking....I'm a right yapper ( as you probably work out by now lol) so I thought why don't I do this too...so I've now wrote my own blog...and it feels sooo much better getting it all off my chest now lol

Also I notice your tat on your arm- wow barbs from what I can see its incredible...that must have hurt tho lol 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hiya barbs...hope you don't mind but I just read some of your blog....wow what a amazing journey you have been through...you sooooooooo deserve your rainbow baby love....
> So anyway it got me thinking....I'm a right yapper ( as you probably work out by now lol) so I thought why don't I do this too...so I've now wrote my own blog...and it feels sooo much better getting it all off my chest now lol
> 
> Also I notice your tat on your arm- wow barbs from what I can see its incredible...that must have hurt tho lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Good for you Nat ! I have checked in in Barbs blog pretty regularly. She is a star! Very inspirational. As all of you are to me :). 

I didn't notice Barb had a tat! I've got one on my low abdomen. DH initials. I love It! And yep it hurt lol.


----------



## Petzy

Edit I went and found Barbs tat! :). Very cool


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hiya barbs...hope you don't mind but I just read some of your blog....wow what a amazing journey you have been through...you sooooooooo deserve your rainbow baby love....
> So anyway it got me thinking....I'm a right yapper ( as you probably work out by now lol) so I thought why don't I do this too...so I've now wrote my own blog...and it feels sooo much better getting it all off my chest now lol
> 
> Also I notice your tat on your arm- wow barbs from what I can see its incredible...that must have hurt tho lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Good for you Nat ! I have checked in in Barbs blog pretty regularly. She is a star! Very inspirational. As all of you are to me :).
> 
> 
> I didn't notice Barb had a tat! I've got one on my low abdomen. DH initials. I love It! And yep it hurt lol.Click to expand...


Ooooh I got one too...it's a patheticly small one thoe...it's on my wrist it's my oH name lol...I'm just glad he wasn't called slobberdam malosavich pmsl. 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Lovepink81

barbikins said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies...
> I've been away for a while! Hope you ladies are doing great! Sooo..since my last BFN. I started Provera and now on CD1 today. Yay! lol... I start Femara on CD5-9. I have an appt with my doctor April 8th. I will then update you ladies on what they tell me.
> On another note...My husband and I are flying to Las Vegas, NV this weekend. Leaving tomorrow! We totally need this! Have a great week....LovePink81
> 
> Enjoy Vegas - love it there! Where are you staying?
> 
> And good luck this cycle! I'll be creeping!Click to expand...

Hi Barbikins! Congrats on your BFP! That's awesome!! We stayed with some friends the first couple of days then got a room at the Treasure Island.


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Ladies....
Vegas was a lot of fun. I was kind of bad...didn't take my pills how I was suppose to for the last 3days! Bad me...I did take my femara last night though. No more slacking for me!! lol...
I'm hoping for BFP this round xx for me! :dust: to all of us!!


----------



## natjenson

Well my temp was till high this morning...98.618
Af due on Saturday -interested to see if I start to see a significant drop starting tomorow or Thursday... Did a test with my new batch today....stark white bfn.....starting to feel out now :( 
Lets see what 14 dpo brings tmr instead then....

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## TriChick

natjenson said:


> Hiya Kay...no worries about Jen lol...I kinda dindin want to say anything bc you had more important things on ur mind love :)
> How are you today btw? Better I hope. Did the painkillers help at all?
> 
> Petz Yaye your back...tut tut tut drinky poos eh lol....Naaa you go girl...u deserve the occasional one don't you eh :)
> This ttc thing is very taxing on our " normall " routines so I'm sure letting your hair down won't hurt...you work hard so play hard I say :)
> 
> Barbs...I been pretty down in the dumps today...feel ill...sick,no appetite headaches crampy twinges the general low down carppyness really....probly be better tmr :)
> 
> *Tri...Harrison? Great name eh...my lo is called Harry too and they are only few months apart aswell....
> Have you been told of or heard about secondary infertility?....it's nothing serious it just sucks that there sometimes isn't any answers for it...I think I have this- but not entirely sure tho
> Good luck for your bfp aswell this month love*
> 
> 
> Well I hope I'm feeling better tmr I can't stand feeling like this...urgh...:(
> Hope you have all had a great easter weekend peeps
> 
> Good luck for tmr Kay ill be thinking about you...fx it's good news for you :)
> 
> 
> Ooh barbs did you say you had your beta results today-how did that go :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Yeah after WEEKS of bickering about a name, DH and I finally discovered Harrison and both fell in love with it. Lol now that he's here, I couldn't think of a better suited name for him:)

And yes, I'm come across some info about secondary infertility. You're right, it DOES suck that a lot of times there are no answers:( My sister dealt with this on a small level with her second, she was very frustrated that all tests were coming back normal but she still wasn't seeing her BFP. Luckily it eventually worked itself out and now she has 3 pretty little girls:) Lol quite the handful!


----------



## TriChick

So ladies, here is my 9DPO FMU test. Do you see what I (maybe) see? Lol or am I losing my mind?
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8266/8613472074_4c4f863a2a.jpg
IMAG0491 by Jen Nolin, on Flickr

Pic taken at 8 minutes post-pee:) Pink IRL


----------



## butterflywolf

@Trichick: That is exactly how my FRER looked at 7 dpo and late that evening I took a Clearblue and it came back positive. Looks pretty damn good for you :thumbup:


----------



## TriChick

Haha that's what I like to hear! I've got another FRER and a FR Gold Digital at home, going to retest with FMU tomorrow morning.


----------



## natjenson

TriChick said:


> So ladies, here is my 9DPO FMU test. Do you see what I (maybe) see? Lol or am I losing my mind?
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8266/8613472074_4c4f863a2a.jpg
> IMAG0491 by Jen Nolin, on Flickr
> 
> Pic taken at 8 minutes post-pee:) Pink IRL

Ooooh tri chick I defo see something love...are you going to test again tmr? 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## TriChick

If I can wait that long, lol. My DH says he can't wait and wants me to test tonight too:) I might pick up a 3-pack of FRER on the way home from work and test both tonight and tomorrow morning. A few more FRERs never hurt anyone, right?:haha:


----------



## natjenson

TriChick said:


> If I can wait that long, lol. My DH says he can't wait and wants me to test tonight too:) I might pick up a 3-pack of FRER on the way home from work and test both tonight and tomorrow morning. A few more FRERs never hurt anyone, right?:haha:



Trichick keep your gold test for the mrn love...like you said you were saving that one for them lovely lines...tmr lines will be clearer as the hormone doubles in 24 hrs...
I'd use your other ones tonight if you can't resist :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Well Ladies, I just had a horrible phone call. My HCG levels arent doubling so they're not thinking this is a viable pregnancy.
I have to go back Thursday for more blood work but I think this is it.
:(


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Well Ladies, I just had a horrible phone call. My HCG levels arent doubling so they're not thinking this is a viable pregnancy.
> I have to go back Thursday for more blood work but I think this is it.
> :(


Omg barbs that sucks.ALOT...I hope your ok
Just you keep calm tho ok...got my fx crossed for you for Thursday...I REALLY hope they got this wrong...have you tested again recently have the lines got any darker?
Maybe you might have lower figures than averge- some women's hgc levels go a little slower sometimes
I really feel for you...try to be relaxed ok.and try not to worry aswell.....xxx

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> Well Ladies, I just had a horrible phone call. My HCG levels arent doubling so they're not thinking this is a viable pregnancy.
> I have to go back Thursday for more blood work but I think this is it.
> :(

What!? NO!!! So not fair!!! *hugs tightly* Maybe with some luck HCG will double and then some by Thursday. Keeping you in my thoughts/prayers.


----------



## barbikins

Thanks ladies but my HCG was 40 on Thursday & it only went up to 44 today.


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> Thanks ladies but my HCG was 40 on Thursday & it only went up to 44 today.

Ouch...I hate being pessimistic, but I think it wasn't meant to be...which is bull. Take a few days and pamper yourself!


----------



## natjenson

butterflywolf said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Well Ladies, I just had a horrible phone call. My HCG levels arent doubling so they're not thinking this is a viable pregnancy.
> I have to go back Thursday for more blood work but I think this is it.
> :(
> 
> What!? NO!!! So not fair!!! *hugs tightly* Maybe with some luck HCG will double and then some by Thursday. Keeping you in my thoughts/prayers.Click to expand...



..hugs to you barbs...:hug: xxx


----------



## Petzy

TriChick said:


> Haha that's what I like to hear! I've got another FRER and a FR Gold Digital at home, going to retest with FMU tomorrow morning.

Trichick I see a line too - really hope this is your BFP - looking forward to your results later on xx


----------



## TriChick

:hugs:

I'm sorry to hear that hun. Saying my prayers for you!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:
 

> Well Ladies, I just had a horrible phone call. My HCG levels arent doubling so they're not thinking this is a viable pregnancy.
> I have to go back Thursday for more blood work but I think this is it.
> :(

Barb... my heart sank so much when reading this UGH that is just nasty bullshit!!! Praying its some kind of error or slow progression. Youll see on Thursday I suppose. I am really sorry if this is happening that is just total crap. There arent even words for it other than just so unfair.

I really cant imagine because If I were in your shoes I would just be a mix of emotions.

big hugs and thinking of you today xoxo


----------



## barbikins

Thanks ladies. I dont know what I'm feeling right now.
I am still just trying to process the bad news. I was really hoping to get a great result & be booking an ultrasound. Not a follow up appointment to go through my TTC demise.

I'm utterly shattered. I'm so heart broken. :(


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Thanks ladies. I dont know what I'm feeling right now.
> I am still just trying to process the bad news. I was really hoping to get a great result & be booking an ultrasound. Not a follow up appointment to go through my TTC demise.
> 
> I'm utterly shattered. I'm so heart broken. :(

Well TBH I wouldnt expect anything different. I would feel the exact same way. If we are looking at positives here I would say look we know the IUI can work and your body did respond to it. I would say it truly is only a matter of time. But you have earned moping rights and you dont have to do anything for a few days other than process that. so sorry Barb. We are all here for you and sticking on this journey together.


----------



## TriChick

I know I'm super new to this group, but I read a lot of the early posts from the beginning and have followed a lot of your journey. I'm very sad to see that you are having to go through this right now:( You seem to have such a positive attitude, and I agree that it is downright shitty that this is happening.


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Barbs - I'm so sorry to read that, I too hope that by some chance it was a mistake and that it will be viable. My fingers are crossed for you and ill be thinking of you on thursday x

Trichick - I can see a line too, hope it gets darker for you x

NatJenson- aww can't believe it was stark white. How many DPO is it now? Hopefully that was jut a temperamental test don't count yourself out yet x


----------



## natjenson

xxxklkxxx said:


> Barbs - I'm so sorry to read that, I too hope that by some chance it was a mistake and that it will be viable. My fingers are crossed for you and ill be thinking of you on thursday x
> 
> Trichick - I can see a line too, hope it gets darker for you x
> 
> NatJenson- aww can't believe it was stark white. How many DPO is it now? Hopefully that was jut a temperamental test don't count yourself out yet x



Hiya Kay...was just about to post you then :)
I'm 13 dpo now...was just itching to do a smu aswell but talked myself out of it...I think once you see sooo many Evans and bfp's it gets to you in the end :)
Wanted to ask how your feeling today? How did it go at your appointment? Good I hope love....
Absolute shame about barbs isn't it...I really hope her levels begin to double now...she must be devastated...I know I would be :(

Looked at my ff app this morning and I have 55 points towards the pg symptoms but just no positive yet urgh...
Anooooooying! Lol
Lets see what happens tmr- I'm half expecting a drop in my temps...that at least will let me know if af will arrive on Saturday atleast- flipping hope not tho :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Hi Nat,
I know what you mean when I wasn't charting and I kept missing periods I went through so many tests hope it would be because I was pg but no such luck. 
I'm feeling the same today apart from in absolutely exhausted I could sleep for a week. I had my bloods taken, they missed it in my R arm so went in my bruised L arm from where they took blood on Sunday and it actually really hurt :-( then I was put on a ward as I wasn't aloud to go until I had results because if my hcg doubled I could go home but if not I had to be admitted. Anyway it more than doubled which is good but I have to have blood tests every 2days until I get to over 1000 then I can be scanned to see where the pregnancy is unless I get any worse pains, bleeding etc. Im also on anti biotics for a uti which they aren't sure if I have as I only have 1 of the chemicals out of 2 they expect to see in a uti and no white blood cells which would be present to fight it and after having the pain for 8days now it's should be coming up clear on the test. They have sent a sample to the lab which will be test more thoroughly and I get the results on Thursday when I go for my next blood test. We decided it would be best to start anti biotics anyway, my decision. 
I'm absolutely gutted for Barbs, but maybe, hopefully, she's just got a low hcg right now and the pregnancy is actually viable, wishing her lots of luck.
I was using the FF app too, where does it say your points? My AF is due tomorrow not missed it yet and I'm already back n forth to hospital. I did a pg test today, don't know why, guess my heads not totally got around all this yet and I wanted to see the lines again.
How are you feeling? Is your sickness easing up? xx


----------



## barbikins

I've got no hopes for my numbers to double. 5 days later, it went up 4. That's pretty dismal. I wasn't told there is hope or to hold onto hope. I think another blood test is merely protocol.

I'm very devastated. I'm sad on so many levels. I just dont know if this is meant to happen for me. I want to stay positive but right now I've got nothing.


----------



## Petzy

xxxklkxxx said:


> Hi Nat,
> I know what you mean when I wasn't charting and I kept missing periods I went through so many tests hope it would be because I was pg but no such luck.
> I'm feeling the same today apart from in absolutely exhausted I could sleep for a week. I had my bloods taken, they missed it in my R arm so went in my bruised L arm from where they took blood on Sunday and it actually really hurt :-( then I was put on a ward as I wasn't aloud to go until I had results because if my hcg doubled I could go home but if not I had to be admitted. Anyway it more than doubled which is good but I have to have blood tests every 2days until I get to over 1000 then I can be scanned to see where the pregnancy is unless I get any worse pains, bleeding etc. Im also on anti biotics for a uti which they aren't sure if I have as I only have 1 of the chemicals out of 2 they expect to see in a uti and no white blood cells which would be present to fight it and after having the pain for 8days now it's should be coming up clear on the test. They have sent a sample to the lab which will be test more thoroughly and I get the results on Thursday when I go for my next blood test. We decided it would be best to start anti biotics anyway, my decision.
> I'm absolutely gutted for Barbs, but maybe, hopefully, she's just got a low hcg right now and the pregnancy is actually viable, wishing her lots of luck.
> I was using the FF app too, where does it say your points? My AF is due tomorrow not missed it yet and I'm already back n forth to hospital. I did a pg test today, don't know why, guess my heads not totally got around all this yet and I wanted to see the lines again.
> How are you feeling? Is your sickness easing up? xx

KLK I am sorry that you are going through this and i am not sure that I totally understand what you are experiencing - So right now you are pregnant and you are waiting to hear its ectopic or not? or am I wrong? it sounds like your HCG is increasing as expected ?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I've got no hopes for my numbers to double. 5 days later, it went up 4. That's pretty dismal. I wasn't told there is hope or to hold onto hope. I think another blood test is merely protocol.
> 
> I'm very devastated. I'm sad on so many levels. I just dont know if this is meant to happen for me. I want to stay positive but right now I've got nothing.

Barb you dont have to do anything today other than go home, rest, and try to find some strength. You can put up your feet and mope and do nothing else. I am so sorry. It is total crap. But we will be positive here for you when you cant be. I wouldnt expect you to feel any other way.


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Hi Petzy, yes I'm 14 DPO and im pregnant but experiencing pain, I'm too early to scan as its unlikely they will find anything at all. In an ectopic pregnancy hcg doesn't normally double it either doesn't rise or rises slower although its not a definite indication and number can rise as normal in an ectopic. So I'm have hcg testing and monitoring until they will be able to get a good scan an be able to see where the pregnancy is developing. It's just a waiting game for now x


----------



## Petzy

xxxklkxxx said:


> Hi Petzy, yes I'm 14 DPO and im pregnant but experiencing pain, I'm too early to scan as its unlikely they will find anything at all. In an ectopic pregnancy hcg doesn't normally double it either doesn't rise or rises slower although its not a definite indication and number can rise as normal in an ectopic. So I'm have hcg testing and monitoring until they will be able to get a good scan an be able to see where the pregnancy is developing. It's just a waiting game for now x

Oh I see - thanks for explaining. So lets hope its a normal pregnancy but you are having pain from the UTI perhaps or something? FX for you xx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Petzy - Well that the problem, we don't know I I have a uti, it came back clear on Sunday and with only a low level of 1 chemical associated with a uti today. If I had a uti it should have another chemical present and also white cells should be there as my body's natural defence trying to fight it and try weren't there either. It should be by now as I've had the pain for 8days today and its causing some pain so really it should come up a definite positive by now. Naturally I'm hoping the pain is a uti that somehow been going undetected and the anti biotics will sort me out. 

Barbs - I know you dont want to give yourself any hope right now but please don't get too down yet either not until you know more. I've read of people not getting positive pregnancy tests via urine or blood for a few months into a pregnancy, it's probably rare but if they aren't getting a positive they mustn't have a good level of hcg or any doubling for a while. Your so early I know it's not looking great but just keep an open mind until you know for certain x


----------



## natjenson

Awwwwe barbs love if I was there beside you now I would give you biggest hug :(
I'm with petz and Kay....please don't give up on yourself...if hope is all we are allowed to have in the world at times like this then you just hold on to that ok...
Like meg says we are ALL here for you...
I am so sad for you right now...
Also I think rest is very important for you right now too...
Such a cruel time for you...is there anyway your clinic can do your bloods again for tmr to see if anything has changed? Then again your probly scared now right? I wish I could take all this pain away for you...
Be strong barbs love ok...big hugs to you xxxx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> xxxklkxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi Nat,
> I know what you mean when I wasn't charting and I kept missing periods I went through so many tests hope it would be because I was pg but no such luck.
> I'm feeling the same today apart from in absolutely exhausted I could sleep for a week. I had my bloods taken, they missed it in my R arm so went in my bruised L arm from where they took blood on Sunday and it actually really hurt :-( then I was put on a ward as I wasn't aloud to go until I had results because if my hcg doubled I could go home but if not I had to be admitted. Anyway it more than doubled which is good but I have to have blood tests every 2days until I get to over 1000 then I can be scanned to see where the pregnancy is unless I get any worse pains, bleeding etc. Im also on anti biotics for a uti which they aren't sure if I have as I only have 1 of the chemicals out of 2 they expect to see in a uti and no white blood cells which would be present to fight it and after having the pain for 8days now it's should be coming up clear on the test. They have sent a sample to the lab which will be test more thoroughly and I get the results on Thursday when I go for my next blood test. We decided it would be best to start anti biotics anyway, my decision.
> I'm absolutely gutted for Barbs, but maybe, hopefully, she's just got a low hcg right now and the pregnancy is actually viable, wishing her lots of luck.
> I was using the FF app too, where does it say your points? My AF is due tomorrow not missed it yet and I'm already back n forth to hospital. I did a pg test today, don't know why, guess my heads not totally got around all this yet and I wanted to see the lines again.
> How are you feeling? Is your sickness easing up? xx
> 
> KLK I am sorry that you are going through this and i am not sure that I totally understand what you are experiencing - So right now you are pregnant and you are waiting to hear its ectopic or not? or am I wrong? it sounds like your HCG is increasing as expected ?Click to expand...


Hiya Kay...uti? Sounds like what happend to me when I was 27 wks with my lo...in the end the tests came back inconclusive and we never found out what caused the pains...I hope in a strange kind of way that it is just a uti happening...at least this can be treated and the pg will be ok...
Good signs that your levels are rising eh...

So I'm going to test again in the mrn...I did one around 10 ish tonight ( why ? Lol) evap AGAIN arrrrrrrrgh lol

Ooh the points on the ff are found In.......more-data and charting- then pregancy signs I think...something like that anyway :)

I been real down since tea time ...since reading barbs post...I can't imagine what's she's going through right now...
Such a shame isn't it :(


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hiya Kay it's ........more- charting and data analysis-pregnancy monitor ....in ff app
The more button is found just above your chart.
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Thank you ladies for being so wonderful. I am bummed out and not feeling positive. I'm really afraid of the future. Afraid of how much longer we have to take. If it will happen again. I didn't imagine this would happen to us. I'm crushed. And I need time to lick my wounds. 

Klk, I had a positive test but my HCG went from 40 to only 44 in 5 days. It needs to double for a viable pregnancy. And while I'm going back on Thursday for another blood test the nurse told me this isn't good for a viable pregnancy. So she's prepared me to get my period. My progesterone is still high so it will be a while yet. Fack. I just want this over with. 

Nat, I read your blog. What a sad story. I realize now what it must have been like. But y were even further along. I can't imagine. I'm so sorry. Did you guys start trying right again or did you wait?

A lot of woman get pregnant right after a miscarriage so I wonder.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Thank you ladies for being so wonderful. I am bummed out and not feeling positive. I'm really afraid of the future. Afraid of how much longer we have to take. If it will happen again. I didn't imagine this would happen to us. I'm crushed. And I need time to lick my wounds.
> 
> Klk, I had a positive test but my HCG went from 40 to only 44 in 5 days. It needs to double for a viable pregnancy. And while I'm going back on Thursday for another blood test the nurse told me this isn't good for a viable pregnancy. So she's prepared me to get my period. My progesterone is still high so it will be a while yet. Fack. I just want this over with.
> 
> Nat, I read your blog. What a sad story. I realize now what it must have been like. But y were even further along. I can't imagine. I'm so sorry. Did you guys start trying right again or did you wait?
> 
> A lot of woman get pregnant right after a miscarriage so I wonder.


Ahhh thankyou barbs...it took me ages to write it aswell...my flipping browser kept freezing on me- hence to she'd load of spelling mistakes ( after a while I couldn't be bothered to correct it all as I was worried I'd loosed everything I wrote :) )
Yeah we started as soon as the bleeding stopped - we were told this was our best chance...we was really hoping it worked but it didn't...it was a loooong wait for af aswell...it took five weeks of waiting and then bam this bitch arrived :(
I was gutted but had to move forward...I thought If I gave it more than a second thought it would pull be back In terms of grieving again...
Everyone was against us when they found out what we trying to do but a friend told me that she thought we had to do what we needed to do.
I was really hopefull when I found info on the Internet that our chance were practically doubled after a mc...but it wasn't successfully in the end.
This is how I ended up finding this thread....I was desperate to find some help and I stumbled a crossed this site and started to read on...then I found you :) :hugs: :flower:....

Barbs I am so sorry that your happiness has been ripped away from you - so cruel and I can kind of understand how you must be feeling...
TOTALLY understandable you want to lick your wounds love you do what you need to and you should take as long as it takes...
What ever happens tmr I hope it goes aswell as I could for you...
Barbs you are a inspiration to us all - your smart your funny your such a strong woman...and don't you ever let anyone tell you different ok...

You take it easy today...:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ok so my temp this morning was...98.996 wow!!! 
I didn't expect this today...I honestly thought it was start to decrease today as af is only 3 days away...so maybe tmr I would see the decrease instead...got two new tests out this morning too....first one...no dye! Second one the test was bent ahhh fleck sake...just my luck eh :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ok so I'm totally fed up with these Evaps now !!! So this test picture I just posting isn't entirely dry yet but it's obvious what's going on here...DUDS !!!

So I'm in town now...and I'm on the search for some frers...
Does anyone think 20 miu would make any difference at all?
Im 14 dpo and I'm Fed up urgh! :)


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## xxxklkxxx

What does frer stand for? 
Your tests look the same as the ones I have Nat, did you use an fmu? I think asdas own and the first response tests are meant to be good arent they? 

Barbs, please don't get too down yet. Your HCG numbers arent always a clear indication of what's going on. I have honestly read that people have been pregnant and had no or very little hcg. Your really early on so maybe just maybe everything could be ok? Some people dont even get a positive test at this stage so surely not everyone's hcg start going up straight away like it should. Just try not to get too down until you know for sure. They haven't risen much but they haven't dropped either xx


----------



## barbikins

Aww Nat that was such a nice message. Thank you so much. 
You girls are amazing & it would be so much harder if it were not for all your support. Truly grateful to have gotten to know all of you. 
XO

I have also read that a lot of woman fall pregnant after a miscarriage. But the thing that concerns me is that I didn't fall pregnant on our own. It was through IUI. I spoke with DH this morning & we are going to try on our own this month & if it doesn't work, we will go ahead with IUI again. And of course see what our doctor has to say too. 
I don't have much faith we will get pregnant on our own so I dunno. I just can't believ this is happening to us. I feel like I'm saying goodbye to another baby. It's just so sad. 

And major spotting started this morning. So I expect AF full on some time today. Maybe tmr. And then really, any point to go in for bloods tomorrow?! I should email a nurse today & ask. B/C it seems like wasted time.


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Ok so I'm totally fed up with these Evaps now !!! So this test picture I just posting isn't entirely dry yet but it's obvious what's going on here...DUDS !!!
> 
> So I'm in town now...and I'm on the search for some frers...
> Does anyone think 20 miu would make any difference at all?
> Im 14 dpo and I'm Fed up urgh! :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

How odd. I've had this happen with the 10miu but never the 20miu. It's not pink at all?!?!


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Ok so my temp this morning was...98.996 wow!!!
> I didn't expect this today...I honestly thought it was start to decrease today as af is only 3 days away...so maybe tmr I would see the decrease instead...got two new tests out this morning too....first one...no dye! Second one the test was bent ahhh fleck sake...just my luck eh :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

You may not get a slow decline when or if AF starts. It often drops the morning of AF. You an view other woman's charts online to see some examples of what happens when AF arrives & what it looks like I you're preggo. 
FX


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm totally fed up with these Evaps now !!! So this test picture I just posting isn't entirely dry yet but it's obvious what's going on here...DUDS !!!
> 
> So I'm in town now...and I'm on the search for some frers...
> Does anyone think 20 miu would make any difference at all?
> Im 14 dpo and I'm Fed up urgh! :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> How odd. I've had this happen with the 10miu but never the 20miu. It's not pink at all?!?!Click to expand...


oH and I couldn't deside what colour is was...I think we both had line eye this mrn lol...it's a 10 miu test...
Been in town and found some 20 miu's ACE :)..... So was despo for a pee and found myself in the public pay as you go toilets effing and blinding at the negative Resault I got lol...I can't for the life of me find any frer's ...I asked about them and I get looked at like a insane person ha ha haa...Internet jobys it is then I spose :)
So this is how crazy I been today...lol
I've done about 5 tests so far today...so far? Uhummmmm no more today actually :)
None tmr either...I shall attemp to leave it till Friday mrn now...ha ha haaa well we will see :)...
I thought to myself I can't feel mad about all these negatives and Evaps anymore I just got to look on the brighter side of life again...well try anyway :)
Hope all you ladies are ok today
Be back later 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Aww Nat that was such a nice message. Thank you so much.
> You girls are amazing & it would be so much harder if it were not for all your support. Truly grateful to have gotten to know all of you.
> XO
> 
> I have also read that a lot of woman fall pregnant after a miscarriage. But the thing that concerns me is that I didn't fall pregnant on our own. It was through IUI. I spoke with DH this morning & we are going to try on our own this month & if it doesn't work, we will go ahead with IUI again. And of course see what our doctor has to say too.
> I don't have much faith we will get pregnant on our own so I dunno. I just can't believ this is happening to us. I feel like I'm saying goodbye to another baby. It's just so sad.
> 
> And major spotting started this morning. So I expect AF full on some time today. Maybe tmr. And then really, any point to go in for bloods tomorrow?! I should email a nurse today & ask. B/C it seems like wasted time.

Hi Barb

I am thinking/hoping the same thing re fertile after a MC.... But I think that you and DH have a good plan. Try a natural cycle and then go for IUI #3 the cycle after if you dont fall pg. I am glad the spotting has started for the simple fact that waiting any longer only makes it worse. I hope you can start your period and get onto your cycle without much interruption. I agree with you that you should email a nurse today but they will probably tell you to come in anyways... Big Hugs from Hamilton!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm totally fed up with these Evaps now !!! So this test picture I just posting isn't entirely dry yet but it's obvious what's going on here...DUDS !!!
> 
> So I'm in town now...and I'm on the search for some frers...
> Does anyone think 20 miu would make any difference at all?
> Im 14 dpo and I'm Fed up urgh! :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> How odd. I've had this happen with the 10miu but never the 20miu. It's not pink at all?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> oH and I couldn't deside what colour is was...I think we both had line eye this mrn lol...it's a 10 miu test...
> Been in town and found some 20 miu's ACE :)..... So was despo for a pee and found myself in the public pay as you go toilets effing and blinding at the negative Resault I got lol...I can't for the life of me find any frer's ...I asked about them and I get looked at like a insane person ha ha haa...Internet jobys it is then I spose :)
> So this is how crazy I been today...lol
> I've done about 5 tests so far today...so far? Uhummmmm no more today actually :)
> None tmr either...I shall attemp to leave it till Friday mrn now...ha ha haaa well we will see :)...
> I thought to myself I can't feel mad about all these negatives and Evaps anymore I just got to look on the brighter side of life again...well try anyway :)
> Hope all you ladies are ok today
> Be back later
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...


I think that is odd too but good sign that your temp is going up.... I really hope thats a good sign! I dont understand why your tests are so wonky!!!


----------



## TriChick

Well ladies, as promised I could not hold off until this morning and took a FRER at 8pm last night after a 4-hour hold. Still was 9DPO. Low and behold:


https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8394/8615324522_5c743a8cea.jpg
9DPOpm by Jen Nolin, on Flickr


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm totally fed up with these Evaps now !!! So this test picture I just posting isn't entirely dry yet but it's obvious what's going on here...DUDS !!!
> 
> So I'm in town now...and I'm on the search for some frers...
> Does anyone think 20 miu would make any difference at all?
> Im 14 dpo and I'm Fed up urgh! :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> How odd. I've had this happen with the 10miu but never the 20miu. It's not pink at all?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oH and I couldn't deside what colour is was...I think we both had line eye this mrn lol...it's a 10 miu test...
> Been in town and found some 20 miu's ACE :)..... So was despo for a pee and found myself in the public pay as you go toilets effing and blinding at the negative Resault I got lol...I can't for the life of me find any frer's ...I asked about them and I get looked at like a insane person ha ha haa...Internet jobys it is then I spose :)
> So this is how crazy I been today...lol
> I've done about 5 tests so far today...so far? Uhummmmm no more today actually :)
> None tmr either...I shall attemp to leave it till Friday mrn now...ha ha haaa well we will see :)...
> I thought to myself I can't feel mad about all these negatives and Evaps anymore I just got to look on the brighter side of life again...well try anyway :)
> Hope all you ladies are ok today
> Be back later
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Are FRER hard to find in the UK? I don't blame you for peeing on as many sticks as you have. The IC is unclear. When I order the 20miu here, it's alway blue sticks so I thought it was 20miu. I dont see colour either. It looks grey. BAH


----------



## barbikins

TriChick said:


> Well ladies, as promised I could not hold off until this morning and took a FRER at 8pm last night after a 4-hour hold. Still was 9DPO. Low and behold:
> 
> 
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8394/8615324522_5c743a8cea.jpg
> 9DPOpm by Jen Nolin, on Flickr

Congrats! H&H 9 months!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Aww Nat that was such a nice message. Thank you so much.
> You girls are amazing & it would be so much harder if it were not for all your support. Truly grateful to have gotten to know all of you.
> XO
> 
> I have also read that a lot of woman fall pregnant after a miscarriage. But the thing that concerns me is that I didn't fall pregnant on our own. It was through IUI. I spoke with DH this morning & we are going to try on our own this month & if it doesn't work, we will go ahead with IUI again. And of course see what our doctor has to say too.
> I don't have much faith we will get pregnant on our own so I dunno. I just can't believ this is happening to us. I feel like I'm saying goodbye to another baby. It's just so sad.
> 
> And major spotting started this morning. So I expect AF full on some time today. Maybe tmr. And then really, any point to go in for bloods tomorrow?! I should email a nurse today & ask. B/C it seems like wasted time.
> 
> Hi Barb
> 
> I am thinking/hoping the same thing re fertile after a MC.... But I think that you and DH have a good plan. Try a natural cycle and then go for IUI #3 the cycle after if you dont fall pg. I am glad the spotting has started for the simple fact that waiting any longer only makes it worse. I hope you can start your period and get onto your cycle without much interruption. I agree with you that you should email a nurse today but they will probably tell you to come in anyways... Big Hugs from Hamilton!Click to expand...

Yep, I emailed my nurse & she said they want to see my HCG numbers go down. So I have to go in tmr. And then she said I can talk to her afterwards. So here we go...


----------



## Petzy

TriChick said:


> Well ladies, as promised I could not hold off until this morning and took a FRER at 8pm last night after a 4-hour hold. Still was 9DPO. Low and behold:
> 
> 
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8394/8615324522_5c743a8cea.jpg
> 9DPOpm by Jen Nolin, on Flickr

BFP - Congrats Jen! (guessing thats your name from the post on Flickr) - very exciting - I forget will this be #2???


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Aww Nat that was such a nice message. Thank you so much.
> You girls are amazing & it would be so much harder if it were not for all your support. Truly grateful to have gotten to know all of you.
> XO
> 
> I have also read that a lot of woman fall pregnant after a miscarriage. But the thing that concerns me is that I didn't fall pregnant on our own. It was through IUI. I spoke with DH this morning & we are going to try on our own this month & if it doesn't work, we will go ahead with IUI again. And of course see what our doctor has to say too.
> I don't have much faith we will get pregnant on our own so I dunno. I just can't believ this is happening to us. I feel like I'm saying goodbye to another baby. It's just so sad.
> 
> And major spotting started this morning. So I expect AF full on some time today. Maybe tmr. And then really, any point to go in for bloods tomorrow?! I should email a nurse today & ask. B/C it seems like wasted time.
> 
> Hi Barb
> 
> I am thinking/hoping the same thing re fertile after a MC.... But I think that you and DH have a good plan. Try a natural cycle and then go for IUI #3 the cycle after if you dont fall pg. I am glad the spotting has started for the simple fact that waiting any longer only makes it worse. I hope you can start your period and get onto your cycle without much interruption. I agree with you that you should email a nurse today but they will probably tell you to come in anyways... Big Hugs from Hamilton!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I emailed my nurse & she said they want to see my HCG numbers go down. So I have to go in tmr. And then she said I can talk to her afterwards. So here we go...Click to expand...

Ok so thats the plan then. I am sorry Barb - total crap I hope you can get on to your cycle asap.....


----------



## TriChick

It's #2 for us hopefully. My POAS addiction got the best of me and I pulled out the FR Gold Digital mid-afternoon today after getting the FRER BFPs last night and this morning. BFN on the digi. Now I don't know what to think. Shouldn't have rushed it.


----------



## Petzy

TriChick said:


> It's #2 for us hopefully. My POAS addiction got the best of me and I pulled out the FR Gold Digital mid-afternoon today after getting the FRER BFPs last night and this morning. BFN on the digi. Now I don't know what to think. Shouldn't have rushed it.

Well digi's are often not as sensitive from what I understand? You cant doubt that BFP hun... its definitely positive!


----------



## barbikins

Meg, how are you doing?! Whats happening on your end of TTC ?


----------



## natjenson

Hiya Jen- trichick congratulations love...that's defo a big masseeevo bfp isn't it...happy h&h 9 months to you both.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well I'm very up and down today...i feel positive then I feel negative....whaaaaa whaaaaa.
Just my luck I order tests that are duffs :(
NOT good timing!!!

So I had a wee look at my ff again this afternoon and I spotted something a little wrong...it says 1dpo ON the day of o !!!
That's not right is it?
Isn't it supposed to be the day after o that makes me 1dpo.
So technically I'm actually only 13 dpo.
What a total cockup this cycles turning out to be :(

I HAVE to avoid the testing tmr Im Going to lose my mind if I keep seeing the same old balls bugging sticks doing that too me...what I really want to do is chuck all them duds away but i cant help thinking that maybe one wee might work lol
I just teasing myself ain't I :)
I'm not going to waist my good ones I'm going to keep them for the " if I'm late occasion" instead.
Hope all you girls are ok today and having a good day..:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, how are you doing?! Whats happening on your end of TTC ?

Hi Barbs. Not much. CD 9 today. Starting OPK tomorrow. Trying to be hopeful while st the same time truly not obsessing this month. Gotta pick up the bding now that fertile days are approaching. I expect positive OPK Sunday or Monday. 

Do you think a few days break from here would help you or hurt you? Or neither. Xoxo


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Well I'm very up and down today...i feel positive then I feel negative....whaaaaa whaaaaa.
> Just my luck I order tests that are duffs :(
> NOT good timing!!!
> 
> So I had a wee look at my ff again this afternoon and I spotted something a little wrong...it says 1dpo ON the day of o !!!
> That's not right is it?
> Isn't it supposed to be the day after o that makes me 1dpo.
> So technically I'm actually only 13 dpo.
> What a total cockup this cycles turning out to be :(
> 
> I HAVE to avoid the testing tmr Im Going to lose my mind if I keep seeing the same old balls bugging sticks doing that too me...what I really want to do is chuck all them duds away but i cant help thinking that maybe one wee might work lol
> I just teasing myself ain't I :)
> I'm not going to waist my good ones I'm going to keep them for the " if I'm late occasion" instead.
> Hope all you girls are ok today and having a good day..:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Natalie I say toss the duds! So you can stop agonizing over them ! Save your good ones for late AF :)


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm very up and down today...i feel positive then I feel negative....whaaaaa whaaaaa.
> Just my luck I order tests that are duffs :(
> NOT good timing!!!
> 
> So I had a wee look at my ff again this afternoon and I spotted something a little wrong...it says 1dpo ON the day of o !!!
> That's not right is it?
> Isn't it supposed to be the day after o that makes me 1dpo.
> So technically I'm actually only 13 dpo.
> What a total cockup this cycles turning out to be :(
> 
> I HAVE to avoid the testing tmr Im Going to lose my mind if I keep seeing the same old balls bugging sticks doing that too me...what I really want to do is chuck all them duds away but i cant help thinking that maybe one wee might work lol
> I just teasing myself ain't I :)
> I'm not going to waist my good ones I'm going to keep them for the " if I'm late occasion" instead.
> Hope all you girls are ok today and having a good day..:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Natalie I say toss the duds! So you can stop agonizing over them ! Save your good ones for late AF :)Click to expand...

Hiya petz your right...lovely new pic love....:) :thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Temp this mrn was still high...resisted testing too...Yaye.....:)
However smu hasn't hit me yet (still) so got to get through that one yet lol
I MUST NOT PEE ON THAT STICK
I MUST NOT PEE ON THAT STICK
I MUST NOT PEE ON THAT STICK
He he heeeeee :)

Here's hoping you all have a lovely day...sun is shining here...very tempted to get out my dress's but don't want to freeze my bb's off tho lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Hi everyone. How are you all today? 
Thinking of you today barbs hoping all goes at well as it can. 
Congrats Trichick that's gota be a Bfp! 
Nat, it's sunny here too looks gorgeous out but when you get out there it's freezing so I think you would freeze your bbs off lol.
Went for another blood test today and asked for my hcg numbers they were 92 on Sunday and 315 on Tuesday! Waiting on a phone call to find out today's number. My antibiotics have also been changed to smaller none yucky tasting ones but I have to take em 4 times a day for 7 days. They did find some kind of uti bug in the lab so hopefully it's that causing the pain. Depending on my hcg numbers ill get a phone call about the plan of action from here xx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Just had my phone call. I'm at 670 today which is good. Another blood test Saturday and I have my scan booked Monday providing my levels keep rising as they should. Then we can finally see where abouts the pregnancy is, hopefully, fingers crossed x


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Temp this mrn was still high...resisted testing too...Yaye.....:)
> However smu hasn't hit me yet (still) so got to get through that one yet lol
> I MUST NOT PEE ON THAT STICK
> I MUST NOT PEE ON THAT STICK
> I MUST NOT PEE ON THAT STICK
> He he heeeeee :)
> 
> Here's hoping you all have a lovely day...sun is shining here...very tempted to get out my dress's but don't want to freeze my bb's off tho lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

That's great Nat - When is AF due I forget??? Stay away witch!


----------



## Petzy

xxxklkxxx said:


> Just had my phone call. I'm at 670 today which is good. Another blood test Saturday and I have my scan booked Monday providing my levels keep rising as they should. Then we can finally see where abouts the pregnancy is, hopefully, fingers crossed x

KLK - Great news.... that's a good sign so best of luck for Monday's scan - its only a few days away :)


----------



## Petzy

Ok, CD10, OPK's start today... definitely noticed an increase in CM yesterday for the first day this cycle... hope is the EPO working its magic lol

DH is sick right now so not good for BD'ing but its still early only CD10

Going to try and make a hot yoga class after work tonight if I can get out on time - fat chance!

Update 11:45am I took first OPK - light but there... standard for me at this point :)


----------



## Petzy

Earth to everyone! Where are you all at?!?!

XO


----------



## xxxklkxxx

I'm here Petzy. Thankyou for your message it is hopeful news that my hcg is going up well and that they found a uti that didn't flag up on a normal test, hopefully it was that causing all the pain. In so nervous for Monday there can be 2 outcomes down very differant roads so it kinda scary. Lets hope it doesn't hide and they can locate it on the scan. Dreading the next 2 blood tests my arms ache as it is from the needles and they can only really use my right arm and it hurts more each time another needle goes in and still feel like there's a needle left in my arm for a while after it.
I hope your OH feels better soon so you can down to some business lol. Did you make your yoga class? Sending you lots of luck this cycle  xx
Been checking in now and again to see if Barbs has posted, I do hope she's ok. And to see if Nat gave in and pee'd on a stick lol? xx


----------



## TriChick

Took a FRER this morning, it's darker than this time yesterday so I'm feeling better about things:) I'm guessing it was just too early for a digi. I'm 11DPO today, we're going across the pond to London and Edinburgh for vacation tomorrow so I promised myself to just relax and stop obsessing over the darkness of a little pink line for a few days. I'm taking one FRER to take sometime mid next-week to ease my curiosity but other than that I'm finally taking a breather for a few days.


P.S. I cannot believe I'm already feeling MS. I never got sick with Harrison, but the past few days have been major waves of nausea from morning until bed. Yikes!


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Trichick - that's sounds like a good plan. Enjoy your break in London  I also am feeling symptoms early, im exhausted all the time and feel nauseous at meal times. My bb's are killing me too. I didn't even know at this stage with my first. Just gota hope the fertilised egg got to the right place in there x


----------



## Petzy

TriChick said:


> Took a FRER this morning, it's darker than this time yesterday so I'm feeling better about things:) I'm guessing it was just too early for a digi. I'm 11DPO today, we're going across the pond to London and Edinburgh for vacation tomorrow so I promised myself to just relax and stop obsessing over the darkness of a little pink line for a few days. I'm taking one FRER to take sometime mid next-week to ease my curiosity but other than that I'm finally taking a breather for a few days.
> 
> 
> P.S. I cannot believe I'm already feeling MS. I never got sick with Harrison, but the past few days have been major waves of nausea from morning until bed. Yikes!

Yes enjoy that BFP and have a great holiday! I was in London last year. Amazing city!! Xx


----------



## Petzy

xxxklkxxx said:


> I'm here Petzy. Thankyou for your message it is hopeful news that my hcg is going up well and that they found a uti that didn't flag up on a normal test, hopefully it was that causing all the pain. In so nervous for Monday there can be 2 outcomes down very differant roads so it kinda scary. Lets hope it doesn't hide and they can locate it on the scan. Dreading the next 2 blood tests my arms ache as it is from the needles and they can only really use my right arm and it hurts more each time another needle goes in and still feel like there's a needle left in my arm for a while after it.
> I hope your OH feels better soon so you can down to some business lol. Did you make your yoga class? Sending you lots of luck this cycle  xx
> Been checking in now and again to see if Barbs has posted, I do hope she's ok. And to see if Nat gave in and pee'd on a stick lol? xx

Sending you lots of positive vibes! OH better get well soon ahhhh hopefully tomorrow! I did not make it to yoga no :(. This weekend though for sure. Hoping to see barb soon too but she may need a break.


----------



## TriChick

Thanks ladies! I'll try to bring back a big bag of baby dust for all of you as a souvenir;) We'll be traveling over the next day and a half, but I hope to log in once we settle down and see a lot of good news on this thread!


----------



## natjenson

Hiya all...sorry I disappeared yesterday...had a bit of a crappy day really...
I found a app I had installed on my phone -and I found it made me relise I would have been 6months this weekend...it got me kind of down before the day had barley began :(
Then I caved and tested smu and it was a bfn!


Today's progress isn't good either...I'm sooooo out for sure.
Temps dropped down- got a big line on my chart- not looking good...tested this mrn too...10 miu and 20 miu.....bfn!!!! And the fecking witch is due tmr aswell.....whaaa whaaaa :(
So it's very likely I'm out now....:(



Kay- soooo glad your phone call was a good one got my fx for you on Monday love...how are you feeling now- has the pain subsided? I hope so :)

Petz hope dh is feeling better now and I'm sending LOTS of baby dust to you this cycle too..:)
Your probably right about barbs having a brake- I don't blame her- bless her heart.

Jen hope you have a fantabulous time in London...it's cold here so get your thick socks on your wooly hat and gloves too...lol :)
Are you sight seeing or here to train? You wont be catching me running of any sort out there in this weather - lol oh no sir eeee...I'm staying wrapped in twenty nine duvets next to me radiator lol :) ........naaaaa I wish tho...these little ones keep you busy and on your toes don't they lol

Barbs...hope your ok love...hope your taking it easy aswell...rest is important :)

Well ill be popping in again later as I know I'm going to be testing like all day today lol...I've ditched tho nastys and I got a shed load of newbies to get on with... Yaye :)
Whhaaaaa who am I kidding eh lol

I'm baffled tho...usually its the blue dye tests that evap...I read that the pink dyes that are reliable so my batch must have been a one off or something either way it's pissed me off...I can't even send them back as I've thrown them all away...I think an email is well worth a shot at the company tho...the bar stewards lol....if it happens again they shall feel my rath!!!! Ha ha haaaaa :)


Well good day to you all hope it's a sunny one for you petz and barbs and Jen...it's glorious here but damm cold tho...brrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

See you all laterz...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hiya all...sorry I disappeared yesterday...had a bit of a crappy day really...
I found a app I had installed on my phone -and I found it made me relise I would have been 6months this weekend...it got me kind of down before the day had barley began :(
Then I caved and tested smu and it was a bfn!


Today's progress isn't good either...I'm sooooo out for sure.
Temps dropped down- got a big line on my chart- not looking good...tested this mrn too...10 miu and 20 miu.....bfn!!!! And the fecking witch is due tmr aswell.....whaaa whaaaa :(
So it's very likely I'm out now....:(



Kay- soooo glad your phone call was a good one got my fx for you on Monday love...how are you feeling now- has the pain subsided? I hope so :)

Petz hope dh is feeling better now and I'm sending LOTS of baby dust to you this cycle too..:)
Your probably right about barbs having a brake- I don't blame her- bless her heart.

Jen hope you have a fantabulous time in London...it's cold here so get your thick socks on your wooly hat and gloves too...lol :)
Are you sight seeing or here to train? You wont be catching me running of any sort out there in this weather - lol oh no sir eeee...I'm staying wrapped in twenty nine duvets next to me radiator lol :) ........naaaaa I wish tho...these little ones keep you busy and on your toes don't they lol

Barbs...hope your ok love...hope your taking it easy aswell...rest is important :)

Well ill be popping in again later as I know I'm going to be testing like all day today lol...I've ditched tho nastys and I got a shed load of newbies to get on with... Yaye :)
Whhaaaaa who am I kidding eh lol

I'm baffled tho...usually its the blue dye tests that evap...I read that the pink dyes that are reliable so my batch must have been a one off or something either way it's pissed me off...I can't even send them back as I've thrown them all away...I think an email is well worth a shot at the company tho...the bar stewards lol....if it happens again they shall feel my rath!!!! Ha ha haaaaa :)


Well good day to you all hope it's a sunny one for you petz and barbs and Jen...it's glorious here but damm cold tho...brrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

See you all laterz...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Aww Nat, sorry you had a crappy day yesterday :-( sending you hugs xx
I'm feeling ok, still a little pain but nothing like it has been. Anti biotics should hopefully kick in soon, only started the correct ones yesterday so gota give em a couple of days. 
Looks like Barbs is having a break, I do hope she's ok. So sad for her :-( life's so cruel and unfair sometimes. Will keep her in my thoughts xx


----------



## natjenson

xxxklkxxx said:


> Aww Nat, sorry you had a crappy day yesterday :-( sending you hugs xx
> I'm feeling ok, still a little pain but nothing like it has been. Anti biotics should hopefully kick in soon, only started the correct ones yesterday so gota give em a couple of days.
> Looks like Barbs is having a break, I do hope she's ok. So sad for her :-( life's so cruel and unfair sometimes. Will keep her in my thoughts xx



Awe glad ur ok Kay...I'm at my mums at the moment- which is a good thing ...I can't test all day Long he he heee....but I fully intend to when I get home tonight...thinking its my last chance befor af shows to get that bfp...awe fx :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> xxxklkxxx said:
> 
> 
> Aww Nat, sorry you had a crappy day yesterday :-( sending you hugs xx
> I'm feeling ok, still a little pain but nothing like it has been. Anti biotics should hopefully kick in soon, only started the correct ones yesterday so gota give em a couple of days.
> Looks like Barbs is having a break, I do hope she's ok. So sad for her :-( life's so cruel and unfair sometimes. Will keep her in my thoughts xx
> 
> 
> 
> Awe glad ur ok Kay...I'm at my mums at the moment- which is a good thing ...I can't test all day Long he he heee....but I fully intend to when I get home tonight...thinking its my last chance befor af shows to get that bfp...awe fx :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Hey Nat - I'm sorry about the BFN ugh! that bloody witch!! (no pun intended lol) I dont know much about temping but I still have FX for you until AF shows!

DH and I have done NO BD'ing!! he is home sick today so I am really hoping he is better tomorrow!!! I will get my positive on Sunday or Monday so If we BD sat, sun, Mon, tues or along those lines I still have a chance - getting nervous though!!! Noticing an increase in CM so its coming up in the next few days...... Im sure he will be better tomorrow though AHHH!!!! lol


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies! I had a really busy day at work yesterday & so I didn't have so much time. Plus I went for some retail therapy with a good friend of mine. And yeah in a way I need a bit of a break taking about trying & tests & blady-blah.

I had a really shitting day myself yesterday, Nat. I'm so sorry for your loss. I am sure I'll be counting the months I would have been too. So cruel, isn't it? And I realized that I'll be having no baby this year now. I had my due date for December 5th & now it will be next year. If I ever damn well get pregnant & keep the damn baby!!!!

Hubby & I are in the middle of trying to find a new house too so it's been just NUTS. And we're in disagreement on a house that I really like & he only sort of likes so yesterday I was mostly aggravated & angry. And I was having a very hard time processing this miscarriage. I booked a session with a therapist next Tuesday who specializes in infertility. I really need to talk to someone who can help me cope better. And cope with the fact that a lot of our good friends are expecting & how I don't want to be around them.

I went in for my bloods yesterday morning & it went down to 37 from 44. And then last night, full blown period. Which is a good sign b/c then the fertilized egg will be one & my HCG levels should drop right now. I hope Monday when I go back for bloods, it'll be O. I took a pregnancy test this morning & it was still positive. So I don't know how long this should take. She also said my ovulation will largely depend on how long the HCG stays in my system. So we have a chance & we may not have a chance this month. And the later makes me super sad. I've read how many woman are very fertile after a miscarriage so I'm crossing my fingers. I'd love to bypass the IUI & just do it on our own & get back on track soon. Some how I doubt it'll be this easy because we had so much of a hard time conceiving on our own as it was. :(

I've asked also if I could cycle monitor & I'll find out next week if my doctor says OK. I need the HCG levels gone before I can do it. GRRR.

I've booked myself into a spa for the afternoon tomorrow so I can be pampered & feel relaxed. I hope it works. Sunday we're looking at more houses. We have my SD again this weekend & I really dont feel like having her company at all. The day we found out I was going to miscarry, my step father in law came to town & stayed at our home too & he's not gone until Saturday afternoon. I just want to be alone. With my husband. Thanks.

Meg, I hope your DH feels better soon & you can get on your BD ways!!!! FX


----------



## natjenson

On my way home now girls will post in about half an hour ...


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Petzy - hope your DH isn't poorly for too long. Has he got man flu? :-( your going to O really soon by the sounds of it, sending you lots of baby dust. FX'd for you this cycle. xx

Barbs - Retail therapy sounds like a good idea and I don't blame you for not wanting to be on here talking about trying and testing and all that, im that'll be the last thing you need. Glad to hear your going to try straight away I really really hope it will be your time, you deserve it. 
I can understand why you wouldn't want to be around friends who are expecting, it's hard trying for a baby for ages and suddenly your friends pregnant(and in my case didn't even try) you kinda resent them for it but then feel guilty for feeling that way. It must be even harder in your case though after all you've been through. I'm sure it will happen soon for you and then you won't have to feel like that anymore. It will probably be a relief to go to therapy an get it off your chest, you need to relax. 
A spa day sounds just the ticket, that will be lovely for you, I hope you do relax and enjoy it. 
Sounds like you could do with some you an hubby time too.
Love and hugs xx


Nat - good luck! fingers tightly crossed xx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi Ladies! I had a really busy day at work yesterday & so I didn't have so much time. Plus I went for some retail therapy with a good friend of mine. And yeah in a way I need a bit of a break taking about trying & tests & blady-blah.
> 
> I had a really shitting day myself yesterday, Nat. I'm so sorry for your loss. I am sure I'll be counting the months I would have been too. So cruel, isn't it? And I realized that I'll be having no baby this year now. I had my due date for December 5th & now it will be next year. If I ever damn well get pregnant & keep the damn baby!!!!
> 
> Hubby & I are in the middle of trying to find a new house too so it's been just NUTS. And we're in disagreement on a house that I really like & he only sort of likes so yesterday I was mostly aggravated & angry. And I was having a very hard time processing this miscarriage. I booked a session with a therapist next Tuesday who specializes in infertility. I really need to talk to someone who can help me cope better. And cope with the fact that a lot of our good friends are expecting & how I don't want to be around them.
> 
> I went in for my bloods yesterday morning & it went down to 37 from 44. And then last night, full blown period. Which is a good sign b/c then the fertilized egg will be one & my HCG levels should drop right now. I hope Monday when I go back for bloods, it'll be O. I took a pregnancy test this morning & it was still positive. So I don't know how long this should take. She also said my ovulation will largely depend on how long the HCG stays in my system. So we have a chance & we may not have a chance this month. And the later makes me super sad. I've read how many woman are very fertile after a miscarriage so I'm crossing my fingers. I'd love to bypass the IUI & just do it on our own & get back on track soon. Some how I doubt it'll be this easy because we had so much of a hard time conceiving on our own as it was. :(
> 
> I've asked also if I could cycle monitor & I'll find out next week if my doctor says OK. I need the HCG levels gone before I can do it. GRRR.
> 
> I've booked myself into a spa for the afternoon tomorrow so I can be pampered & feel relaxed. I hope it works. Sunday we're looking at more houses. We have my SD again this weekend & I really dont feel like having her company at all. The day we found out I was going to miscarry, my step father in law came to town & stayed at our home too & he's not gone until Saturday afternoon. I just want to be alone. With my husband. Thanks.
> 
> Meg, I hope your DH feels better soon & you can get on your BD ways!!!! FX

Hi Barb - Glad to see you are keeping busy as you can... the house stuff should keep you somewhat distracted but I think you have done the right thing by arranging the appointment with fertility therapist - I didnt even know those existed - I am glad.

I am also so glad to see you booked a SPA appointment... well earned I would say. I know you want to be alone and it probably takes a lot of strength to keep the chin up

I hope your HCG retreats quickly so you can move on... I think with AF already showing that is a good sign... I suppose they cant just trigger O early??


----------



## barbikins

Thanks KLK, it's very hard when your friends all fall pregnant. One of them recently not planned at all & I think a big mistake. Just awesome. And she would have been just two weeks ahead of me. Now I'm back to the drawing board. It just seems so unfair. It shouldn't be me dealing with a miscarriage. Why is it the ones that actually WANT a baby & the ones that didn't try at all & shouldn't go on to having a healthy pregnancy/baby? It's just NOT fucking fair.

Meg, thanks. It's hard to keep my chin up. All I hear is to keep positive, chin up, move forward, blah blah blah but it's very hard. I am having a hard time thinking just how much longer it will be until I can try conceiving again. It was such a relief not to live in my 2 week cycles anymore & hoping so badly I finally fall pregnant. I booked the Spa more in hopes of having some time to myself. I dont want to be around my SD right now & I can't escape her easily so I'm off to the Spa to have time to myself. Away from everyone. 

Well, I will find out next week I hope if my clinic will allow me to do cycle monitoring. If my hormones are gone & they say yes, I'm going to ask if I can get the HCG trigger shot with out the IUI. So I can time my egg maturity perfectly. I'll see how much they are willing to do for me. For right now, it seems I need my hormones down to 0 before they will do anything else. :(


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Aww Barbs :-( I know, it isn't fair not 1 bit and its so heartbreaking. My cousin is 1 of those who a man sneezes in her direction and she's pregnant. She's 22 and had 4 to 4 diff dads and she even gave 1 of them to his dad and doesn't see him yet she's angry that her first babies dad doesn't want to know his son :-/ it's infuriating. I don't speak to her anymore. I feel for everyone who has to try for a long time and suffer heartbreak it does always seem to be the good ones who don't deserve it. If I could get pregnant at the drop of the hat I'd surrogate for someone. I suppose seeing my cousin the way she is yet one of our aunties never had kids because she couldn't and my other cousin had pcos so will struggle and my oh's friend has had Ivf several times without any luck kinda makes me want to help so badly. I wish I could wave a wand for you Barbs. Your time will come I'm sure of it, you will get your baby, it won't be long now xx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hi Ladies! I had a really busy day at work yesterday & so I didn't have so much time. Plus I went for some retail therapy with a good friend of mine. And yeah in a way I need a bit of a break taking about trying & tests & blady-blah.
> 
> I had a really shitting day myself yesterday, Nat. I'm so sorry for your loss. I am sure I'll be counting the months I would have been too. So cruel, isn't it? And I realized that I'll be having no baby this year now. I had my due date for December 5th & now it will be next year. If I ever damn well get pregnant & keep the damn baby!!!!
> 
> Hubby & I are in the middle of trying to find a new house too so it's been just NUTS. And we're in disagreement on a house that I really like & he only sort of likes so yesterday I was mostly aggravated & angry. And I was having a very hard time processing this miscarriage. I booked a session with a therapist next Tuesday who specializes in infertility. I really need to talk to someone who can help me cope better. And cope with the fact that a lot of our good friends are expecting & how I don't want to be around them.
> 
> I went in for my bloods yesterday morning & it went down to 37 from 44. And then last night, full blown period. Which is a good sign b/c then the fertilized egg will be one & my HCG levels should drop right now. I hope Monday when I go back for bloods, it'll be O. I took a pregnancy test this morning & it was still positive. So I don't know how long this should take. She also said my ovulation will largely depend on how long the HCG stays in my system. So we have a chance & we may not have a chance this month. And the later makes me super sad. I've read how many woman are very fertile after a miscarriage so I'm crossing my fingers. I'd love to bypass the IUI & just do it on our own & get back on track soon. Some how I doubt it'll be this easy because we had so much of a hard time conceiving on our own as it was. :(
> 
> I've asked also if I could cycle monitor & I'll find out next week if my doctor says OK. I need the HCG levels gone before I can do it. GRRR.
> 
> I've booked myself into a spa for the afternoon tomorrow so I can be pampered & feel relaxed. I hope it works. Sunday we're looking at more houses. We have my SD again this weekend & I really dont feel like having her company at all. The day we found out I was going to miscarry, my step father in law came to town & stayed at our home too & he's not gone until Saturday afternoon. I just want to be alone. With my husband. Thanks.
> 
> Meg, I hope your DH feels better soon & you can get on your BD ways!!!! FX



Hiya barbs love...I know that not a lot right now can sink in as your mind is probably doing a millions miles per hour,and your heart is broken...your so right about some " me time" is just what the docter orders...however please don't do what I ended up doing...I pushed my oH back to work as he wanted to have some time off to get me through it and I told him "I was fine" ....but this just made me TOO strong if you know what I mean...my lo routine made me get on with it I had no choice but I closed everybody off- pushed everyone away and told myself I was ok....but I was FAR from it...
Besides pushing everyone away all I wanted was to be close to my oH too...confusing isn't it...just go with the flow...do what YOU need to do to make it work for you...
I was exactly the same...sick of all the " be strongs- hold up your heads and chin ups" like what the fuck do they know...I've just lost my baby how can they say that?.....I got quite bitter for a few days but it built up and I suppose you could call it " exploded with anger resentment and envy towards these pregnant drugged up ungrateful people I kept hearing about and seeing where ever I went...:( my own friend even posted on fb that she knew 9 of her friends were pregnant in 2 weeks and that they obviously don't know what condoms are- the fucking bitch- how insensitive...I confronted her about it thinking it was a dig at me and I hardly talk to or see her anymore...she is constantly drinking smoking dope and does the occasional recreational line here and there ( so NOT my cup of tea !!!) and she's now talking about having a another baby with the father of her first child who she's not even with.huh! Wtf!
At the end of the day I decided I don't need people like that in my life...

So what I'm trying to say barbs is...no words can make us feel better when these things keep happening to women like us...TIME is the only thing on our side...the pain inside never leaves us but we WILL find a way of coping with our loss in some way...I think it's great that your got a fertility therapist to go and see...they will help you make some sence of what has happened and help you and your dh begin to move forwards even if it small steps at a time.:hugs:

There are some great websites out there too barbs...I found a few that talk about the scientific side of things and I found that helped ALOT ...

My hgc levels took about 2 weeks to return to 0 ...so I think your should be ok by next week hopefully...altho I was advised not to use the pg test to help rule out the hgc ...

I really really really hope you enjoy your spa day barbs...:flower: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hiya Kay...nice pic love :). It's nice to put a face to the name at last...
So your a blondy I see...I'm going back to my blonde on Tuesday...I miss it sooo much...
I so deserve my hair appointment aswell I always put myself last these days..urgh not fair lol
if the bitch af comes tmr it should give me a nice pick up by then aswell...
So how you been today?...did you say you got your appointment on Monday?
Got my fx for :)

So you might find this alittle funny....
I was at my mums all day today and I deliberately didn't take any tests with me...so not to wind myself up all day....
The poas got the better of me and I had "what I thought " was a light bulb idea...oooooh I know ill pee on a opk instead ha ha haaaa....that should get me through till I get home lol...then I realise after searching for my handbag for ten whole minuets that I didn't even take it with me FFS !!! Ha ha haaaa what a numpty lol
Why the heck was I going to do that anywayz ha ha haaa...



Hiya petz got major fx for you this month too...are you still taking the maca...noticed anything yet...I been getting very energetic ...what about your hair ( strange question I know lol) I have been needing to wash it alot more frequent since a couple of days into it....probably COMPLETELY nothing to do with it eh lol 
Might be the change of prenatals instead...weeeee erd lol



Jen...your in luck...the weather here is picking up for the weekend...it's going to be very fine indeed...just in time for your arrival...hope your having safe journeys...:)


Hope all is well ladies...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies! Enjoying some wine here watching tv while my sick DH snores beside me. Still not feeling too hot I really hope he is better after a good nights rest! Lol need to get to bding Haha. Dinner at a friends tomorrow too so I hope we don't have to cancel!


----------



## natjenson

Temp is WAY down this morning....coupled with a big fat bfn...whaaaaa :(

Af due today...feeling like crap aswell...
Thinking I'm defo out now...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Temp is WAY down this morning....coupled with a big fat bfn...whaaaaa :(

Af due today...feeling like crap aswell...
Thinking I'm defo out now...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Well had my blood test again waiting on finding out my number for today fingers crossed I doubled again and am over 1000 and can definatley have my scan on Monday so we can finally find out if the little bean has stuck itself in the right place or not. The nurse only managed about a cm of blood in the test tube today so hoping it was enough, my veins were not co operating at all.

Nat - yeh it's kinda more strawberry blonde than blonde. Aww be nice for you to have your hair done, it makes you feel better to get abit of pampering. not had mine cut for over a year really should book myself in. I so don't want that witch to visit you tmr fingers crossed it doesn't come hey. A few months ago I was crossing my fingers my period would come so I could start charting and tempting. It was very frustrating not having a period for over 2 months and then 1 came and the none for over 3months when all we wanted to do was try for a baby. xx

Petzy - how's your DH? Hope he's feeling better xx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Temp is WAY down this morning....coupled with a big fat bfn...whaaaaa :(
> 
> Af due today...feeling like crap aswell...
> Thinking I'm defo out now...
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Blast Nat! I'm sorry. Grrr!


----------



## Petzy

xxxklkxxx said:


> Well had my blood test again waiting on finding out my number for today fingers crossed I doubled again and am over 1000 and can definatley have my scan on Monday so we can finally find out if the little bean has stuck itself in the right place or not. The nurse only managed about a cm of blood in the test tube today so hoping it was enough, my veins were not co operating at all.
> 
> Nat - yeh it's kinda more strawberry blonde than blonde. Aww be nice for you to have your hair done, it makes you feel better to get abit of pampering. not had mine cut for over a year really should book myself in. I so don't want that witch to visit you tmr fingers crossed it doesn't come hey. A few months ago I was crossing my fingers my period would come so I could start charting and tempting. It was very frustrating not having a period for over 2 months and then 1 came and the none for over 3months when all we wanted to do was try for a baby. xx
> 
> Petzy - how's your DH? Hope he's feeling better xx

Good luck KLK. I hope you get great results today be sure to update us! Xx


----------



## Petzy

Happy Saturday ladies. Well DH is slowly getting better and he's at work today. I told him I am sexually frustrated and he laughed. I am sure he knows what I really mean!!! Still no bd and window is closing soon. If we don't manage to bd today but we do Sunday Monday Tuesday I should still be in right? I expect positive OPK Sunday or Monday but if we go by last couple months then Monday for sure. Ahhhhhhhh!!!!! I would be so disappointed if I was out this month because of that!! 

Going to hot yoga today at noon should be good. Dinner at a friends tonight just BBQ but should be relaxing. Errands and chores besides that!

Xo hope you all are good today!


----------



## barbikins

Klk, good luck! Hope your numbers keep going up!

Nat, I'm sorry Hun. Keep taking your Maca & hopefully it will help you very soon!
Why is it this hard to get pregnant eh?! Fak. Well you know my Tibetian Doctor keeps telling me how his mom had 8 kids, there is no birth control & some of his siblings are 1 year apart, some 3. Everyone's body responds to pregnancy at a different time. 

My bleeding has subsided. It's not as heavy this morning. Which is great because I plan to be at the spa today, relaxing. I want to use the water faculties between my two appointments. Which means I gota shave for a bathing suit. Hehe. 

Meg, I would encourage that you BD today. Th best timing is 2-3 days before ovulation. It takes some time for those little *******s to swim to where thy gotta be. This doesn't mean you can't get pregnant anyway BUT it's best to try & time it right. If DH can go to work today, he can get his freak on. :) boys rarely say no. Lets be real. Lol


----------



## barbikins

Meg & Nat, just read both of your responses to my message yesterday & thank you. 
It's nice to read words that aren't all "chin up". You know I feel like screaming when I get unsolicited advice from people who haven't a clue what's going on with me or think its the right blanket answer. This is so shitty & people can't just seem to wallow with me until I'm ready to think positive again. I had to tell a good friend the day I found out that I'm not ready to talk about improving my fertility for the next time, I just found out I'm having a miscarriage & I jus need to deal with that right at the moment. I wasn't ready to dust myself off. No one seems to want to let anyone just grieve & feel what they are feeling. 
Anyway. I feel better today that I'm almost bled out. It felt worse knowing I still had this embryo inside me still. Now I gotta try & move forward & try on our own this month & crossing my fingers we can be pregnant again right away. I'm just done with the struggle. 

Ok ladies I will check in later! I have to get myself ready for my spa day! 
xoxo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Klk, good luck! Hope your numbers keep going up!
> 
> Nat, I'm sorry Hun. Keep taking your Maca & hopefully it will help you very soon!
> Why is it this hard to get pregnant eh?! Fak. Well you know my Tibetian Doctor keeps telling me how his mom had 8 kids, there is no birth control & some of his siblings are 1 year apart, some 3. Everyone's body responds to pregnancy at a different time.
> 
> My bleeding has subsided. It's not as heavy this morning. Which is great because I plan to be at the spa today, relaxing. I want to use the water faculties between my two appointments. Which means I gota shave for a bathing suit. Hehe.
> 
> Meg, I would encourage that you BD today. Th best timing is 2-3 days before ovulation. It takes some time for those little *******s to swim to where thy gotta be. This doesn't mean you can't get pregnant anyway BUT it's best to try & time it right. If DH can go to work today, he can get his freak on. :) boys rarely say no. Lets be real. Lol

I tried but he was still a bit dizzy with a bad headache lol. Trust me he rarely Says no so I know what that he is definitely sick. Haha. But I'm going to try it when he gets home or at least tonight if we can ....worst case tomorrow morning maybe tomorrow night and Monday and Tuesday ha ha Ha let's see what I can accomplish lol bahhhh


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg & Nat, just read both of your responses to my message yesterday & thank you.
> It's nice to read words that aren't all "chin up". You know I feel like screaming when I get unsolicited advice from people who haven't a clue what's going on with me or think its the right blanket answer. This is so shitty & people can't just seem to wallow with me until I'm ready to think positive again. I had to tell a good friend the day I found out that I'm not ready to talk about improving my fertility for the next time, I just found out I'm having a miscarriage & I jus need to deal with that right at the moment. I wasn't ready to dust myself off. No one seems to want to let anyone just grieve & feel what they are feeling.
> Anyway. I feel better today that I'm almost bled out. It felt worse knowing I still had this embryo inside me still. Now I gotta try & move forward & try on our own this month & crossing my fingers we can be pregnant again right away. I'm just done with the struggle.
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I will check in later! I have to get myself ready for my spa day!
> xoxo

Wallowing time is important. Can't just get up and run with it. It takes time. You have the best outlook you can though and are very strong. It is inspiring. 

Have a great day at the spa you totally deserve it. I will think of you while I'm at hot yoga meditating lo!!


----------



## xxxklkxxx

I'm at 1700! wow! The midwives say its looking good  
Hope all enjoy your days doing yoga n spa's and hair xx


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Meg! I try to stay strong. It's either that or fall completely to pieces. Which I don't want to do.

I hope your DH feels better tonight. Good luck! How close is your OPK to positive?

xo


----------



## natjenson

xxxklkxxx said:


> I'm at 1700! wow! The midwives say its looking good
> Hope all enjoy your days doing yoga n spa's and hair xx

 :happydance: Yaye that's great :) it's starting to look good for you love...I really got my fx for your scan...
Hope ur relaxing as much as you can too..:)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Temp is WAY down this morning....coupled with a big fat bfn...whaaaaa :(
> 
> Af due today...feeling like crap aswell...
> Thinking I'm defo out now...
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Blast Nat! I'm sorry. Grrr!Click to expand...


Heya petz..thanks love....sorry to hear he's not 100% yet...frustrating isn't it...fx he co-operates tonight for you :) maybe surprise him into submission lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hello me petals...
Urgh...:( here I am spending the entire day on af watch- the bitch is ruling my day lol

I've had tummy upset all day and so I'm expecting it any minute now really...

Barbs hope you have a great time at the spa:)
Kay...just wanted to add I like your signature...that's very true...:)
Petz best of luck for later...hope he does as he told lol :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

She got me...boooooooooo !!!!! .cd 1 it is then / cycle #4 now
Proper gutted...:(
We're going at it full assault this cycle now...lets just get this cow bag out of the way first !!


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## charmfan

barbikins said:


> Thanks KLK, it's very hard when your friends all fall pregnant. One of them recently not planned at all & I think a big mistake. Just awesome. And she would have been just two weeks ahead of me. Now I'm back to the drawing board. It just seems so unfair. It shouldn't be me dealing with a miscarriage. Why is it the ones that actually WANT a baby & the ones that didn't try at all & shouldn't go on to having a healthy pregnancy/baby? It's just NOT fucking fair.
> 
> Meg, thanks. It's hard to keep my chin up. All I hear is to keep positive, chin up, move forward, blah blah blah but it's very hard. I am having a hard time thinking just how much longer it will be until I can try conceiving again. It was such a relief not to live in my 2 week cycles anymore & hoping so badly I finally fall pregnant. I booked the Spa more in hopes of having some time to myself. I dont want to be around my SD right now & I can't escape her easily so I'm off to the Spa to have time to myself. Away from everyone.
> 
> Well, I will find out next week I hope if my clinic will allow me to do cycle monitoring. If my hormones are gone & they say yes, I'm going to ask if I can get the HCG trigger shot with out the IUI. So I can time my egg maturity perfectly. I'll see how much they are willing to do for me. For right now, it seems I need my hormones down to 0 before they will do anything else. :(

Hey Barb, just seen your post and I am so sorry for your loss and I know exactly how you feel!

We tried so hard to get pregnant, almost a year in fact, my due date was April 11th 2013, unfortunately little William was born on 19th Dec 2012 at 23+6 gestation and gained his wings on Dec 27th 2012, all my friends were pregnant with me and are all now having their babies :( :(

I really really feel your pain and if you ever want to talk to anyone I'm here xxxxxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Aww booo, that's rubbish. Are you temping this cycle to help you pinpoint ovulation? x

P.s thanks  I like my signature too x


----------



## Petzy

xxxklkxxx said:


> I'm at 1700! wow! The midwives say its looking good
> Hope all enjoy your days doing yoga n spa's and hair xx

Fantastic!!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Temp is WAY down this morning....coupled with a big fat bfn...whaaaaa :(
> 
> Af due today...feeling like crap aswell...
> Thinking I'm defo out now...
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Blast Nat! I'm sorry. Grrr!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heya petz..thanks love....sorry to hear he's not 100% yet...frustrating isn't it...fx he co-operates tonight for you :) maybe surprise him into submission lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Nat. Sorry that AF seems to be on her way ugh!!

And yea frustrating for sure but hopefully no later than tomorrow morning


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Thanks Meg! I try to stay strong. It's either that or fall completely to pieces. Which I don't want to do.
> 
> I hope your DH feels better tonight. Good luck! How close is your OPK to positive?
> 
> xo

I know you don't want to do that. I'm glad your having "you" time this weekend. 

My OPK this morning was about 60 to 70% there so not just yet but I'm scared it will be positive tomorrow I hope not lol. Funny how now I'm hoping its Monday as usual or even Tuesday. 

Had a crazy yoga session earlier I am already getting sore ahhh the instructor was tough lol. Then I made an awesome Oreo dessert for dinner at my friends later. 

Xx


----------



## natjenson

xxxklkxxx said:


> Aww booo, that's rubbish. Are you temping this cycle to help you pinpoint ovulation? x
> 
> P.s thanks  I like my signature too x

Yeah I will be temping...hopefully this will help me alot more- along with all the other " military " re enforcements he he heee....
If nothing happens this cycle I'm off to my gp...start the ball rolling about secondary infertility ...I really can't bare the thought of waiting another 7 yrs to have another baby...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies! Spa was AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!
So relaxed now. 

Nat I'm so sorry for your bitch showing up :(
FX next month! I hope Maca helps you. 

Meg, I hope you get action! Surely you can seduce him;)


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Hi Girls,
Petzy - you still in with a good shot, hopefully your hubby feels up2 it later. Apparently you conceive a couple of days after ovulation because its takes some time for the little swimmers to get to their goal so you need to start sending the troops in soon to find that egg when it's released  lol x

Nat - This was my first time temping and monitoring cm, it seems to have worked well for us. Ill attach a pic of my chart for you. Im sure you won't have to wait long now x

Barbs - glad you had a lovely day at the spa and feel all relaxed  x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56 KB
Views: 6


----------



## natjenson

xxxklkxxx said:


> Hi Girls,
> Petzy - you still in with a good shot, hopefully your hubby feels up2 it later. Apparently you conceive a couple of days after ovulation because its takes some time for the little swimmers to get to their goal so you need to start sending the troops in soon to find that egg when it's released  lol x
> 
> Nat - This was my first time temping and monitoring cm, it seems to have worked well for us. Ill attach a pic of my chart for you. Im sure you won't have to wait long now x
> 
> Barbs - glad you had a lovely day at the spa and feel all relaxed  x


Ahhh thanks Kay...that helps...:)
I'm still getting my head round ff as last cycle was my first time using ff... I used pink pad befor but my data was all over the place on it and it kept giving me false data predictions so I switched to ff instead - much better so far :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nothing much to report here today..but I'm feeling rotten tho....cd 2 :( but I'm on my way I suppose...

Glad to here you had a good time at the spar barbs...:)
Hope hubby co-operated last night petz :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies, happy Sunday.
Or is it?! Bah. I'm catching up with Cori Street, Nat & it's post fire at the Rovers! Lot's going on. But don't reveal anything!!!! Crazy episodes. Cori is crazy though, isn't it.

Meg, did you manage to nail down your husband?! :)

We are house hunting again this afternoon. I can't wait to finally have found a house. One less thing to worry about.

I'm so frustrated this week. And I still am. I keep thinking how the next time my MIL was coming for a visit (end of May) we would have had a surprise to reveal to her. That my friends are still pregnant & carrying forward. How I'm not having a baby this year, how 'what if it takes us another year?!". It finally happened which is great but the next time it happens, I'm going to be holding my breath waiting to hear if its good news or bad news or when the next batch of bad news comes. I feel like this part of my life has become a massive disaster. And it's hard to see a happy outcome :(


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies, happy Sunday.
> Or is it?! Bah. I'm catching up with Cori Street, Nat & it's post fire at the Rovers! Lot's going on. But don't reveal anything!!!! Crazy episodes. Cori is crazy though, isn't it.
> 
> Meg, did you manage to nail down your husband?! :)
> 
> We are house hunting again this afternoon. I can't wait to finally have found a house. One less thing to worry about.
> 
> I'm so frustrated this week. And I still am. I keep thinking how the next time my MIL was coming for a visit (end of May) we would have had a surprise to reveal to her. That my friends are still pregnant & carrying forward. How I'm not having a baby this year, how 'what if it takes us another year?!". It finally happened which is great but the next time it happens, I'm going to be holding my breath waiting to hear if its good news or bad news or when the next batch of bad news comes. I feel like this part of my life has become a massive disaster. And it's hard to see a happy outcome :(


Hiya barbs....sorry to hear your finding it hard...I just know in my heart of hearts that your going to get your baby and all with be fine :hugs:
It's completely understandable your going to worry about what the future holds..( Im doing the same here too) I worry ALL the time barbs...I am my own worst enemy sometimes however I seem to be prepared when these things come at me tho...win/ lose - lose/win situations...
We worry bc of what we been through...what you been through has been terrible barbs so its totally natural that you'll worry and threat about what could happen from now on...
Remember your pain is still pretty early days...as time passes by it will get easier love...

Corry...well I can't say much but that flaming Carl needs a firm reality check!!!
So much more to come....:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Kay fx for you for tmr love ...will be thinking of you :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Nat, how did you deal with people getting pregnant when you were trying for so long? I'm having a really hard time with it :( I'm seeing te therapist Tuesday afternoon & this is one of the main things I need to figure out because so many of our closest friends are expecting & ATM, I don't want to spend time with them. 

Yah Carl deserves to be put down :(
Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat, how did you deal with people getting pregnant when you were trying for so long? I'm having a really hard time with it :( I'm seeing te therapist Tuesday afternoon & this is one of the main things I need to figure out because so many of our closest friends are expecting & ATM, I don't want to spend time with them.
> 
> Yah Carl deserves to be put down :(
> Can't wait to see more!!


Hi barbs...
Well to be totally honest I really didn't cope well at all...being around pregnancies made me feel really bitter....in front of them I was pleasant but when I would get home I would have a cry and feel sorry for myself and wallow ...
If it was someone I really cared about I was genuinely happy for them but deep down I would feel really down and envy them secretly ...
I also hated the fact that once they had their baby I was " not in their club" ....
But that was the attitude I would get from them not something I felt without cause if you know what I mean...
Over here we have a morning program and just a few weeks ago there was a doctor on the show and he has recently found that this is an actual condition that women suffer with....
He said that some women live with jealousy and envious thoughts towards pregnant women...even women that have recently had a baby suffer with it as they " miss" being pregnant and the special attention they would have received.
When I watched this program...I totally related to it....
I told my step father what I saw and admitted to feeling like this and he said that they kind of knew I felt like this before....
The only way I learnt to cope was to stay positive....
To keep telling myself that ill have my own baby one day and all the friends and family that were "funny" to me would get my middle finger lol ( not literally tho :) )
I think that as a woman that has the need to become a mum and have a family needs all the support from friends and family and those that alienate you do not deserve you...

When my close friend ( the one that was mean to me on fb) got pregnant she was quite young...she wasn't with the father bc he was abusive to her...I was with her through every step of the way..I looked after her I supported her all the way...I even helped to buy what she needed- she NEVER thanked me for this...she alienated me...I was completely not good enough for her anymore...she looked at me like " what do you know"
I forgave her for this eventually as soon enough she needed me and like a good friend I stayed in the background of her life and stepped up when needed but I felt like she didn't even notice how she made me feel...it broke my heart some days...

So as for coping I have to be totally honest I still struggle with this to date...
For example....don't get me wrong I LOVE the lovely Kate Middleton I think she's great but our due dates were almost the same give or take a week or two but every time I see her on the telly I brake down lately...so really I'm not coping very well at all...
All I CAN suggest is keep positive and stay focused on what it is we are trying to achieve...once we lose sight of this there's no way forward :) 
One day you will have a wonderful family barbs I just know it...:)
And because you have worked SO Hard for this it will be even better I know it. 


Hope your ok barbs and have a good day :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

I can understand what you are both saying about being around pg people or people with babies... I do feel like I am "not in the club" and often that doesnt feel too good!!! I mean there were many times when I was fine with that - I do have freedom, I've been able to travel some with DH, financially its great... but ultimately I know I want that little baby and as its happening around me - with such EASE - its like wowzers ..... So while I dont know what a loss is like that is one thing I can definitely understand. 

Nat Im sorry you had such a rubbish friend - support is a big deal for sure. I know my friends will be supportive when I am pg and they dont deliberately exclude me now - but at the same time my life IS different from theirs.. so I get it to an extent but at the same time I dont - you know?

Barb so glad that you had a great spa day and I hope you find that house soon!! I cant even imagine house hunting never had to do it as we bought DH's house that he grew up in when his parents started living in Florida half the year... (retired) I bet its stressful!

Well ladies, as for me, it is NOT good news... bless DH because its not his fault at all, but he was so sick all weekend and still is today. The flu part seems to be over but hes develped a nasty cough likely bronchitis as he gets it every year. So this is how I feel - one part of me is gutted because for the first time ever I almost have NO chance of conceiving this month. and on the other hand I am like wow I am getting a month off of a 2ww and any guessing or worrying lol - that is me trying to see the positive in this... but FUCK man!!!! lol... we did try yesterday - but DH got super dizzy half way though and I felt terrible lol

I am still OPK'ing and it is not positive yet which I suppose is the one good thing... today is the day i 90% always get my positive though so I am expecting it... for once I really hope I O late and that it comes tomorrow or Wednesday... we will see. I will keep you posted. If I get my +OPK today and we BD tonight I guess I am still in the game but I am not holding onto any hope given how the weekend went.... not to mention all the damn pills ive been taking every single day AHHHHHH lol - I do really hope for a BD tonight but who knows ladies..


----------



## barbikins

AHHHHHHHHHHH That's frustrating, Meg! I hope he feels a bit better today. But what can you do if he feels really that horrible right? I hear you about not having to worry about a TWW for a month but you know I get the stress of not wanting to miss out on an opportunity.

I feel that way with this month. Not sure if I will be ovulating & that actually makes me sad. I am still waiting for the call from the clinic (pretty late today) to see what my numbers are. I hope they're 0 but my gut says it's not. My period is more or less over - it's at the end where it's spotting out. 

Thanks ladies for sharing what it's like for you guys with preggo friends. It's hard for me. Very hard. I don't want to see them. I don't want to put myself in a situation where we're talking about how happy they are & how they're planning this & that. And you know, preggo people just want to talk about babies & their bellies. I've been there. I know what that's like. And I'm really just not that interested. It's too painful right now.
It's been too painful for almost two years. I'm not just dealing with not getting pregnant but loosing my little girl & now a MC. It's very hard. I'm very unhappy right now. And I"m stressed out.

Meg, hang in there - I hope your hubby can feel better for two minutes? LOL
Damn, what timing :(


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHH That's frustrating, Meg! I hope he feels a bit better today. But what can you do if he feels really that horrible right? I hear you about not having to worry about a TWW for a month but you know I get the stress of not wanting to miss out on an opportunity.
> 
> I feel that way with this month. Not sure if I will be ovulating & that actually makes me sad. I am still waiting for the call from the clinic (pretty late today) to see what my numbers are. I hope they're 0 but my gut says it's not. My period is more or less over - it's at the end where it's spotting out.
> 
> Thanks ladies for sharing what it's like for you guys with preggo friends. It's hard for me. Very hard. I don't want to see them. I don't want to put myself in a situation where we're talking about how happy they are & how they're planning this & that. And you know, preggo people just want to talk about babies & their bellies. I've been there. I know what that's like. And I'm really just not that interested. It's too painful right now.
> It's been too painful for almost two years. I'm not just dealing with not getting pregnant but loosing my little girl & now a MC. It's very hard. I'm very unhappy right now. And I"m stressed out.
> 
> Meg, hang in there - I hope your hubby can feel better for two minutes? LOL
> Damn, what timing :(

I totally agree - I am not really interested until my own time comes. It may sound bad and I put on a good face but inside I am just like MEH lol.... My one friend is like oh I can give you a tip about timing with your ovulation and i was like LMAO if she only knew about me and this forum and how long its been and how much knowledge we have... thanks but no thanks lol 

And Barb you, and Nat, have both had a loss to add to it so you dont have to pretend for anyone! You have to do things how you can manage them. And you dont owe anyone anything Just yourself!

I know my timing is so so bad but there is one SILVER lining today... my OPK was negative - I am not quite there yet but I am getting close.

That is my only positive ! I took it a half hour ago - I will post it now. So if by some luck I am able to BD tonight or even tomrorow I still have a chance... (not a great one but hey its something)


----------



## Petzy

Ok heres my pic - never been so glad to see a negative before lol
 



Attached Files:







photo2.JPG
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## barbikins

hah Nat, that's negative indeed - maybe tomorrow it's positive!

Well ladies, I have even more bad news if there could be anymore. My HCG went up to 79 which is bad news. They're thinking it could be ectopic pregnancy so I need to go in for an ultrasound this Wednesday to see what's going on. I'm so upset right now. I went on google of course to see what that meant & stuff & I have to be very careful it doesn't rupture or if I get intense pain or bleeding, I need to get to a hospital right away. I'm so scared right now :(
Why the fuck does this need to get even worse?! How am I supposed to cope?


----------



## brittany12

Barb I'm sorry you're going through this! Could it have been twins and maybe you lost one? I hope there is a good ending here!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> hah Nat, that's negative indeed - maybe tomorrow it's positive!
> 
> Well ladies, I have even more bad news if there could be anymore. My HCG went up to 79 which is bad news. They're thinking it could be ectopic pregnancy so I need to go in for an ultrasound this Wednesday to see what's going on. I'm so upset right now. I went on google of course to see what that meant & stuff & I have to be very careful it doesn't rupture or if I get intense pain or bleeding, I need to get to a hospital right away. I'm so scared right now :(
> Why the fuck does this need to get even worse?! How am I supposed to cope?

Barb - this is ridic! I didnt even know that was possible given that it had already gone down... what did it go up from??? And dont get too far into the google netherregions - it is bad news and will only make you scared and more upset. Ultrasound is on Wednesday - you cant get in today or tomorrow? That seems like a long time to wait. Big hugs and keep us posted


----------



## natjenson

Right barbs ok.....chill love ok...I know how this can be really nuts for you right now...I really feel for you......is there anyone you can call and be near right now??? I really think being alone when you get a phone call like that cant be good...especially what your going through here...
Try not to panic ok...
Are you near a kettle...perhaps a sweet cup of tea might help aliitle( not much I know ) but I can imagine how you must be feeling right now...
I feel soo bad for you :(
:hugs: xxx


----------



## barbikins

It basically means that the embryo implanted in the wrong place. Most likely my fallopian tube. So, it didn't come out with my period. Nurse said they're scheduling me in for Wednesday to see if they can get an image through ultrasound to see what's going on. She didn't say 100% ectopic but seems most likely. I don't see what else it is that it's gone up. But it only went up from 37 to 79...she said it's not a good sign.

And the more reading I do about it, the worse I feel. This is really bad news & it seems like I won't be trying again for a long time. :( :( :( :( :( :(


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> It basically means that the embryo implanted in the wrong place. Most likely my fallopian tube. So, it didn't come out with my period. Nurse said they're scheduling me in for Wednesday to see if they can get an image through ultrasound to see what's going on. She didn't say 100% ectopic but seems most likely. I don't see what else it is that it's gone up. But it only went up from 37 to 79...she said it's not a good sign.
> 
> And the more reading I do about it, the worse I feel. This is really bad news & it seems like I won't be trying again for a long time. :( :( :( :( :( :(

Barb I think the best thing to do is get off the internet and wait till your appointment - you have no clue what the answer is yet so I wouldnt spend your time looking at worst case scenarios and this is coming from a complete hypochondriac~! Did you tell your DH? what did he say. Honestly I would go home and crack a beer and watch some shitty television and do what you can to relax - it may not be worst case scenario and it could be something easily resolved so I am sending positive thoughts and vibes - but I would also like to add this is total shit. xoxoxox


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> It basically means that the embryo implanted in the wrong place. Most likely my fallopian tube. So, it didn't come out with my period. Nurse said they're scheduling me in for Wednesday to see if they can get an image through ultrasound to see what's going on. She didn't say 100% ectopic but seems most likely. I don't see what else it is that it's gone up. But it only went up from 37 to 79...she said it's not a good sign.
> 
> And the more reading I do about it, the worse I feel. This is really bad news & it seems like I won't be trying again for a long time. :( :( :( :( :( :(



You can try sooner than you think barbs...the only delay at the moment is not knowing what's actually going on....as soon as you know what's happening you can begin to plan the next step....
( I hate saying this) but if removal is needed you can begin as soon as bleeding stops....and if removal not needed the Same applies.
If the latter is needed they may say beware off ttc bc of infection but usually it should be ok...apart from dating reasons aswell...



Can I ask? Doesn't iui place your egg and sperm in a pacific place during the procedure?

Xxx


----------



## barbikins

Every thing I've read says if I do the shot to get rid of it then i have to wait about 3 months for the shot to go away. Or else my body may reabsorbe it on its own but then I wont ovulate untily my hcg is down. there is also a potential for surgery. everything's up in the air.


----------



## Petzy

Major FX this is a best case scenario and not even an ectopic hopefully. I just hate that you have to wait till Wednesday!


----------



## natjenson

Hiya Kay...where are you? Hope everything's alright? :) 


:) :) ;) xxx


----------



## Dancbabe89

Barb- no chance of vanishing twin??


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Hiya girls, wow had some reading to catch up on for today.
My scan went ok, it was internal and she managed to find the gestational sac, which appeared to be in the correct place. They said its highly unlikely to be ectopic but they can't yet rule it out :-/ and I'm to have another scan on 1st may as they want to see a baby and heartbeat if its viable. She actually booked it for 31st April until OH pointed out that day doesn't exist lol.

Barbs - please don't panic, if it is ectopic the embryo is so small yet it's unlikely to cause a rupture and you don't have pain which is why they probably aren't rushing your scan. If they do find an ectopic they will likely have found it early enough and will try giving you the 2 injections first rather than any surgery. You have to look out for bleeding and 1 sided pain and shoulder tip pain. I've got all the leaflets on it all from the hospital. The ultrasound will probably be internal like I had today, I don't know if you've had 1 before? But it wasn't as bad as I expected it was less uncomfortable than having a swab taken. You'll be ok. It's a scary time I know but try not to worry too much it will just take over. I'm so sorry this happening for you, you don't deserve all this worry xxx


----------



## barbikins

klk, thanks for the tips! I had my period so that's the bleeding I encountered. I did read that I can get shots for it so I hope that's the likely story. And I just hope there is left over stuff in my uterus & that's the issue. I can't deal with any issue with my tubes. 
How can your doctor's say they can't rule out ectopic? What's the problem now? Wouldn't your ectopic mean it's in the wrong place? B/C that's what it means. 

Danc, I read up on vanishing twin but my numbers are just SO low. And I bleed a LOT - heavy bleeding & blood clots so not possible. No, the nurse said it's bad news. There was no signs of hope.

Meg, I hate that I have to wait for Wednesday too. I'm just really sad & scared. I hate this so much. I was starting to feel better this past weekend & I'm back to feeling horrible.


----------



## xxxklkxxx

As long as the docs are aware of everything then you will be ok. They won't leave you to it if they think your in danger. I can take pics of the leaflet If you want but try not to google its scary stuff on there. 
I'm not entirely sure why they can't rule it out completely, I guess there's always a chance of a twin being in the tube or something rare. She did keep saying its highly unlikely. They also mentioned the sac was right at the top but she said that's good so it's rather confusing to me? 
Don't feel sad and horrible, all will be ok. There's no point on worrying too much you will make yourself ill. What will be, will be. Worrying and getting stressed won't stop it but it will make you feel worse. Just try to deal with it as it comes, 1 step at a time and try not to think of the 'what ifs', i do that alot myself and get myself all worked up and agitated and it doesnt do anyone any good xx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

1
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xxxklkxxx

2
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xxxklkxxx

3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xxxklkxxx

4
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xxxklkxxx

5
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xxxklkxxx

6
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Last one..

I also have a leaflet on the hcg monitoring part which does say avoid strenuous exercise and do not have unprotected intercourse until you have a better idea of what's happening. 
I hope that helps. Like I said though dont worry too much about what they do IF it is just yet. Just make sure you knows what to look out for until your scan and then go from there. Step by step, it's easier than just going into panic mode xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## natjenson

Omg I'm sooooo annoyed right now...just looked at my ff to fill in the symptoms of today...and my temp chart has gone completely wrong....I was obviously so much in the land of nod this morn whilst taking temp that I didn't record it properly ....I also didn't temp for long enough by the looks of it bc the temp I did put in doesn't exist...I checked the memory on my digi and its too low....
How annoying :(


And now as a result of my dismay I'm scoffing my face....so much for my new diet whaaaaaa
Why oh why am I doing this to myself
Well I started I may as well finish lol
Cake complete o :(. Not good
Fresh start again tmr



Kay so glad it was better news for you today...I was beginning to think something was up when you didn't come on earlier...glad your ok :)

Petz hope you get lucky tonight love...sorry to hear about hubby's cough...I get bronchitis yearly too...it's horrendous...hope he gets well soon :)

Barbs hope your feeling better too love...hope your taking it easy...i know its hard to see at the moment but everything will work out good in the end I promise...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Aww Nat lol the things we do in the land of nod. It will be ok to skip that temp it's not all completely ruined if you skip 1. I didn't start temping until after my period and I skipped 2 temps on cd11-12 and didn't always get my temp at the exact same time everyday but my chart still shows my temp rise well x


----------



## natjenson

Hiya girls hope everyone is ok today...I'm sat in the hairdressers getting my hair...feeling much better already...
Temp was ok today...on cd4 so ill be temping by the weekend Yaye :)
Hope all is well with everyone...
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hiya girls hope everyone is ok today...I'm sat in the hairdressers getting my hair...feeling much better already...
> Temp was ok today...on cd4 so ill be temping by the weekend Yaye :)
> Hope all is well with everyone...
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey Nat - enjoy your hair appointment I love getting it done!!

You'll have to update your picture after to show off you new look!


----------



## Petzy

Nat - Best of luck on the temping this cycle! Are you still on the Maca?? Is it hurting your stomach still?

KLK - So glad to see things are looking good! As of now, it looks like a normal pregnancy is that right? 

Barb - Wondering how you are doing today hun - thinking of you and I hope you get some answers at your ultrasound tomorrow or soon after. Hugs xx

As for me - I am back in the game!! LOL - BD'd last night and let me tell you after 5-6 days off those swimmers are probably in tip top shape haha..... I will take my OPK in an hour or so and see if its positive yet. Will do my best to BD tonight or tomorrow as well for better coverage but I am glad we got it in when we did :) - literally haha


----------



## barbikins

Hi ladies!
Klk I will have to wait to get to a computer and I will read the leaflet. Thank you SO much!

Meg I'm sitting an waiting for my shrink appointment. We were so gutted last night. It wasn't pretty. I am scared for tmr and can only hope for best case scenario. 
I'm not doing great. I'm just really sad. 

Nat, don't worry you missed a day. Esp. So early. Just breathe & relax ;) i told you that you have to remain calm. xo


----------



## Petzy

Fuck. I think I was wrong. my test looks lighter than yesterday... I must have missed my surge :( Maybe I didnt make the cut after all ??


I will test again tonight but I think I missed my positive - I only hope it was yesterday some time. Unless by some fluke it will be tomorrow but I doesnt seem like it.

What do you think girls?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi ladies!
> Klk I will have to wait to get to a computer and I will read the leaflet. Thank you SO much!
> 
> Meg I'm sitting an waiting for my shrink appointment. We were so gutted last night. It wasn't pretty. I am scared for tmr and can only hope for best case scenario.
> I'm not doing great. I'm just really sad.
> 
> Nat, don't worry you missed a day. Esp. So early. Just breathe & relax ;) i told you that you have to remain calm. xo

I forgot that was today - I am glad - I hope it helps lift your spirits but I know you are on edge for tomorow.


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Fuck. I think I was wrong. my test looks lighter than yesterday... I must have missed my surge :( Maybe I didnt make the cut after all ??
> 
> 
> I will test again tonight but I think I missed my positive - I only hope it was yesterday some time. Unless by some fluke it will be tomorrow but I doesnt seem like it.
> 
> What do you think girls?

Hiya petz...wait till your second opk of the day it's usually darker as the day going on isn't it...
Fx for you it is :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hiya barbs I hope it went well for you and hubby at the therapist today...hope your feeling a bit better now love...:)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Fuck. I think I was wrong. my test looks lighter than yesterday... I must have missed my surge :( Maybe I didnt make the cut after all ??
> 
> 
> I will test again tonight but I think I missed my positive - I only hope it was yesterday some time. Unless by some fluke it will be tomorrow but I doesnt seem like it.
> 
> What do you think girls?
> 
> Hiya petz...wait till your second opk of the day it's usually darker as the day going on isn't it...
> Fx for you it is :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Ugh I wonder... I will take another one in a few hours

Love the new hair Natalie! You look hot! You wont have any trouble getting OH to BD this month haha


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Fuck. I think I was wrong. my test looks lighter than yesterday... I must have missed my surge :( Maybe I didnt make the cut after all ??
> 
> 
> I will test again tonight but I think I missed my positive - I only hope it was yesterday some time. Unless by some fluke it will be tomorrow but I doesnt seem like it.
> 
> What do you think girls?
> 
> Hiya petz...wait till your second opk of the day it's usually darker as the day going on isn't it...
> Fx for you it is :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ugh I wonder... I will take another one in a few hours
> 
> Love the new hair Natalie! You look hot! You wont have any trouble getting OH to BD this month hahaClick to expand...

He he heee lets hope not :)

Ill be slapping him awake this time if he try's that again lol :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Hiya everyone, hope your all ok and are having a good day. I've been out shopping for my LO's birthday on Saturday. I'm exhausted. 
Petzy - yes I think for now everything looks to be normal but they still want to scan me again in a few to see hopefully baby and heartbeat as they only found the gestational sac and couldn't see anything else inside which is to be expected I suppose at such early stage. xx
Nat - your hair looks lovely, you look so differant on the new pic  hope you enjoyed it and relaxed abit. xx
Barbs - hope your doing ok, wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow, ill be thinking of you xx


----------



## barbikins

xxxklkxxx said:


> Last one..
> 
> I also have a leaflet on the hcg monitoring part which does say avoid strenuous exercise and do not have unprotected intercourse until you have a better idea of what's happening.
> I hope that helps. Like I said though dont worry too much about what they do IF it is just yet. Just make sure you knows what to look out for until your scan and then go from there. Step by step, it's easier than just going into panic mode xx

Thanks so much for this! 
BTW, why the no unprotected sex?!


----------



## barbikins

Wow Nat! You look like a new woman! 
CRAAAAZY! Very nice :D


----------



## barbikins

My therapy appointment was good! We talked a lot about how to manage relationships & preparing my friends who are expecting with our demise. And let them know that I need them to understand that I'm not comfortable talking about pregnancies. To help ease my anxiety/stress over it.

What we're going to work on is how to manage staying grounded & staying myself with while trying to get pregnant. 

Meg, if your test got lighter - its possible you got your surge last night.
Test again later - don't drink too much so it's concentrated urine. Maybe I missed it but did you get hubby in the sack?

xo


----------



## natjenson

Ahhh thanks Kay...my pics not too good really...I'm hoping to take abetter one tmr when I have full daylight...this camera on iPad is shockingly bad...odd really you'd think iPad would pride themselves on their graphics...
You should be taking it easy mrs...make sure you do from now on ok :)
Know what lo b-days are like tho...mayhem!!! :) fun tho ...


Petz how was your secon opk? Any good? :)

Hiya tri chick...how's your holibob going? Good I hopes...:)

Well not much to report today really guys...
Hoping to see some sort of temp rise tmr...it would be slight if it did but hoping it does...this will mean I will o roughly same time as last cycle give or take a day...
Looking forward to see my biphasic pattern this time...I want to see how it looks as I have hypothyroidism and it should prove rather interesting when it comes to my temperatures ....can't wait to show my gp that!!! :) lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> My therapy appointment was good! We talked a lot about how to manage relationships & preparing my friends who are expecting with our demise. And let them know that I need them to understand that I'm not comfortable talking about pregnancies. To help ease my anxiety/stress over it.
> 
> What we're going to work on is how to manage staying grounded & staying myself with while trying to get pregnant.
> 
> Meg, if your test got lighter - its possible you got your surge last night.
> Test again later - don't drink too much so it's concentrated urine. Maybe I missed it but did you get hubby in the sack?
> 
> xo

 Ahhh so glad it went well and you got something to work with now I know how frustrated you must of felt before hand tho...
Therapist is very right your friends do need to know your circumstances when it comes your feelings toward their pregnancy s ......
A true friend wouldn't have a problem with you doing this.

Got my fx for you for tmr barbs will be thinking of you...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## TriChick

Hi ladies! The vacation is going wonderfully, Edinburgh is BEAUTIFUL! It's our last night before heading down to London for a few days. Getting here was a nightmare, as LO only felt like sleeping on and off for 5 hours during the entire 24 hours of traveling. DH and I almost ripped each other to pieces over something petty the minute we landed at Heathrow. Lol I almost abandoned him at customs out of pure frustration, had half a mind to tell them he was smuggling exotic animals into the country just to see the aftermath. When we finally calmed down, we promised not to speak of the "incident" ever again, haha:) The trip has gone well, we hired a car for the day yesterday and I mastered driving on the left side of the road (DH finally calmed down after panicking the first hour or so). LO has been a little angel the majority of the trip, we rented a flat in the middle of town so I think he felt a little more at home:) I came down with a yeast infection (TMI I know:) the day before we were leaving, that with the MS has made for an interesting journey but I managed to find Zofran from when I was preg with LO so we are getting by. Took a FRER on Sunday with a bright line at 14DPO so hopefully things are going well, won't be able to go in for bloods to confirm until a week from Thursday.

Read through the posts since I was on here last, forgive me if I missed updates:)

Nat- LOVE the hair!:) It compliments you very well, and right in time for spring!

Petzy- Glad to see you coaxed DH into some BD:) I really hope that you didn't miss your surge, those OPKs are so temperamental regarding urine concentration. I swear, sometimes I feel like the only way to get a proper reading is to swear off liquids for an entire two weeks! Fingers crossed for you!

klk- I'm very glad to see that the scan nearly ruled out ectopic. Has the pain subsided a bit (sorry if you mentioned it early and I didn't catch it)


Barb- I've very glad to hear that your therapy session helped. There isn't an easy way to say it, your situation is totally shitty and my heart hurts for you:( I'm glad to see you treated yourself to the spa, and I hope you are finding ways to calm yourself and find some strength. You are definitely in my thoughts right now, and I can completely understand your desire to steer clear of your expecting friends right now. No one can fault you for that at all.


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Barbs - I'm not 100% why the no unprotected sex until you know for sure what's going on :-/ the leaflet doesn't say. I assumed maybe there's chance of your other ovary releasing an egg and you don't want to get pregnant in the other tube or in the right place if your having an ectopic? Not sure. 
Glad your therapy session went well, I hope it helps. 

Nat - I will be putting my feet up for the rest of the week now while OH is working. Well, kind of anyway, as much as you can do while looking after an almost 3year old. lol. 
You temp will rise the day after you've ovulated. 

Trichick - glad your having a lovely time over here are you flying to London? I bet it's cold up in Edinburgh at the mo? It is beautiful there though.
Really glad your still getting positive tests whoo! 
Yes the pains I was getting have subsided, they found a uti that I'm on anti biotics for. For some reason it didn't flag up on the normal tests and was found in a lab and they had to change my anti biotics coz only certain ones would work with the bug I have :-/ anyway after having 4 a day for 7 days I'm finally on my last day. Putting the pain down to that bug. I do keep getting back ache still though but maybe it's normal? And my boobs are sooo so sore :-(

Petzy - your still in with a chance, those little swimmers have got time to get to the egg still x

xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Just did a pg test, is that just crazy? I really wanted to see those 2 lines again  I was beginning to think if never see them and always see just 1 line and a bright white space. Feeling nauseous today, blurghhh. Beginning to sink in now that iam pregnant. I so hope all is well and I can't wait for you guys to get your BFP's. 
Hope all goes well today Barbs, thinking of you xx


----------



## natjenson

Is anyone having problems with ff today....SO FRUSTRATING!!!! It's not working.

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :(


Hiya Jen :) so glad to hear your having a good time...hilairiuos reading about the smuggling thing...tempting isn't it pmsl....men have a way of railing us up don't they...I think early pregnancy tends to make women even more sensitive to it aswell lol
Sorry to he about yeast infection...so annoying isn't it..hope it clears up ASAP love...
Hope the rest of your holibob goes well for you all...safe journeys back aswell :)


Petz did your opk get stronger?
Kay- glad to hear you'll be resting alittle more now :) yes toddlers are by difficult arnt they lol...fun but exhausting little bug bugs...
Barbs hope your well...good luck for today Il be thinking of you :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ok so it's working again now...but.....the temps arnt joining up...I've got a dotted line completely missing two temps?????? Confused!!
Do any of you girls know what's going on here? :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

I had a dotted line where I missed 2. Can you put a pic on? x


----------



## natjenson

xxxklkxxx said:


> I had a dotted line where I missed 2. Can you put a pic on? x

Hiya Kay...do you know how to put a pic on bc I've tried everything lol :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> My therapy appointment was good! We talked a lot about how to manage relationships & preparing my friends who are expecting with our demise. And let them know that I need them to understand that I'm not comfortable talking about pregnancies. To help ease my anxiety/stress over it.
> 
> What we're going to work on is how to manage staying grounded & staying myself with while trying to get pregnant.
> 
> Meg, if your test got lighter - its possible you got your surge last night.
> Test again later - don't drink too much so it's concentrated urine. Maybe I missed it but did you get hubby in the sack?
> 
> xo

Barb I am glad the appointment went well - its good to have a strategy per se and something to focus on. Coping mechanisms are key and staying yourself is so important! If you lost youself in this process it would not be worth it...nothing is worth that you know?? 

My evening OPK actually seemed a bit darker so maybe I didnt miss it. AHH they are hard to read this month for some reason. But I am going to test again this morning and tonight and see what they say. We BD'd again this morning so who knows I may have a chance.... (and yes Barb we got a BD in on Monday too luckily!)


----------



## Petzy

TriChick said:


> Hi ladies! The vacation is going wonderfully, Edinburgh is BEAUTIFUL! It's our last night before heading down to London for a few days. Getting here was a nightmare, as LO only felt like sleeping on and off for 5 hours during the entire 24 hours of traveling. DH and I almost ripped each other to pieces over something petty the minute we landed at Heathrow. Lol I almost abandoned him at customs out of pure frustration, had half a mind to tell them he was smuggling exotic animals into the country just to see the aftermath. When we finally calmed down, we promised not to speak of the "incident" ever again, haha:) The trip has gone well, we hired a car for the day yesterday and I mastered driving on the left side of the road (DH finally calmed down after panicking the first hour or so). LO has been a little angel the majority of the trip, we rented a flat in the middle of town so I think he felt a little more at home:) I came down with a yeast infection (TMI I know:) the day before we were leaving, that with the MS has made for an interesting journey but I managed to find Zofran from when I was preg with LO so we are getting by. Took a FRER on Sunday with a bright line at 14DPO so hopefully things are going well, won't be able to go in for bloods to confirm until a week from Thursday.
> 
> Read through the posts since I was on here last, forgive me if I missed updates:)
> 
> Nat- LOVE the hair!:) It compliments you very well, and right in time for spring!
> 
> Petzy- Glad to see you coaxed DH into some BD:) I really hope that you didn't miss your surge, those OPKs are so temperamental regarding urine concentration. I swear, sometimes I feel like the only way to get a proper reading is to swear off liquids for an entire two weeks! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> klk- I'm very glad to see that the scan nearly ruled out ectopic. Has the pain subsided a bit (sorry if you mentioned it early and I didn't catch it)
> 
> 
> Barb- I've very glad to hear that your therapy session helped. There isn't an easy way to say it, your situation is totally shitty and my heart hurts for you:( I'm glad to see you treated yourself to the spa, and I hope you are finding ways to calm yourself and find some strength. You are definitely in my thoughts right now, and I can completely understand your desire to steer clear of your expecting friends right now. No one can fault you for that at all.

TriChick glad you made it to England in one piece haha - now let go of the stress of travel and enjoy your vacation with your family!! Glad you found some meds and sorry about that YI - those suck!!!


----------



## Petzy

xxxklkxxx said:


> Just did a pg test, is that just crazy? I really wanted to see those 2 lines again  I was beginning to think if never see them and always see just 1 line and a bright white space. Feeling nauseous today, blurghhh. Beginning to sink in now that iam pregnant. I so hope all is well and I can't wait for you guys to get your BFP's.
> Hope all goes well today Barbs, thinking of you xx

KLK - No thats not crazy at all... reassurance is understandable esp. since they were watching you carefully! Let it sink it as best you can and take care of yourself :) I cant imagine being pg with a 3 year old running around! LOL My friend just had her third last week - 3 under 3!!! Can you imagine!! Ahhhh


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Any if you get your chart up on your iPhone/iPad screen then press the home button and the on/off button at the same time it will take a screen shot for you. Then come on here and to wire a new reply(not the quick reply bit) and there's a little paperclip on the bar along the top o the box you type in its next to a smiley face. Click that and click choose file then choose existing and select your pic then click upload and then close that window and type your message and when you send it the pic will be attached.

Thanks Petzy, good to know it doesn't sound too mental it felt abit crazy lol my LO should be starting half days at school in September so ill get some free time during school days anyway  Id love him to have a little sibling. He told me thats he's cheeky earlier lol! I couldn't have 3 all under the age 3 I think that would send me doo-lally lol xx


----------



## nimbec

OMG barbs I'm so sorry I've missed everything. My heart goes out to you. There is nothing I can say that will make you feel better but I'm pleased you are talking about your emotions and getting help on how to deal with others getting preg. This is something I massively struggled with and at times made myself a bit of a recluse as I just couldn't bear being around my pregnant friends it just cut me up so badly inside :( I'm not sure how I got through it but us women have this inbuilt strength & coping mechanism and you will be fine. We are all here to support you! (((Hugs))) 

Hope everyone else is ok...sorry I've not been around its been quite stressful with millions of visitors at home and meals out everywhere plus I'm surviving on very little sleep! Ugh 

Sending lots of baby dust to you all! Xx


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> OMG barbs I'm so sorry I've missed everything. My heart goes out to you. There is nothing I can say that will make you feel better but I'm pleased you are talking about your emotions and getting help on how to deal with others getting preg. This is something I massively struggled with and at times made myself a bit of a recluse as I just couldn't bear being around my pregnant friends it just cut me up so badly inside :( I'm not sure how I got through it but us women have this inbuilt strength & coping mechanism and you will be fine. We are all here to support you! (((Hugs)))
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok...sorry I've not been around its been quite stressful with millions of visitors at home and meals out everywhere plus I'm surviving on very little sleep! Ugh
> 
> Sending lots of baby dust to you all! Xx

So good to hear from you Nimbec! Toroally understandable that you are so busy with little Harrison!! Thanks for the wise words for Barb... she is one tough cookie


----------



## natjenson

xxxklkxxx said:


> Any if you get your chart up on your iPhone/iPad screen then press the home button and the on/off button at the same time it will take a screen shot for you. Then come on here and to wire a new reply(not the quick reply bit) and there's a little paperclip on the bar along the top o the box you type in its next to a smiley face. Click that and click choose file then choose existing and select your pic then click upload and then close that window and type your message and when you send it the pic will be attached.
> 
> Thanks Petzy, good to know it doesn't sound too mental it felt abit crazy lol my LO should be starting half days at school in September so ill get some free time during school days anyway  Id love him to have a little sibling. He told me thats he's cheeky earlier lol! I couldn't have 3 all under the age 3 I think that would send me doo-lally lol xx


Kay ...your amaizballs love...I didn't even know you could do that lol....
I've managed to do it aswell Yaye.......:) 
Ill post it in a mo ok... Thankyou for teaching me that :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

So here it is...I'm quite confused about this...what is this dotty line thing doing whilst skipping temps??? Ummmm? I haven't a clue bob :)

:) :) :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Petzy

Ok girls.... so good news I dont think I missed my surge... darker than yesterday for sure - what do you think :D

I will test again tonight and I assume it will be positive then or closer to.

we BD Monday night and today AM so far so thats good!
 



Attached Files:







photo[1].jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 2









photo.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> So here it is...I'm quite confused about this...what is this dotty line thing doing whilst skipping temps??? Ummmm? I haven't a clue bob :)
> 
> :) :) :)

I havent charted before Nat so I cant interpret this but I look forward to the experts responses haha!


----------



## natjenson

Hiya petzy are they the same day? The opks?
I'd say the left one looks darker :)
Thinking your chances are still good for you love...Yaye :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

wow Nat, that's a good confusing one lol. From what I can guess(and I've only done it once so not an expert) if it joint all the dots the results are pretty much the same as the diagonal line so it's decided not to link them :-/ your temps have gone up n down quite abit. Mine came up with a line on 17th to say that's when I ovulated but then as I got more temps taken it change its mind to the 19th. So the guide line(the dotted line) will probably change aswell as you go on x


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hiya petzy are they the same day? The opks?
> I'd say the left one looks darker :)
> Thinking your chances are still good for you love...Yaye :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Its the exact same picture posted twice by accident haha 

Its definitely darker than yesterday so I am happy! Should be positive later today or latest tomorrow but I assume today because today is my longest cycle day that I ever go.....would put me at a 29-30 day cycle


----------



## natjenson

natjenson said:


> Hiya petzy are they the same day? The opks?
> I'd say the left one looks darker :)
> Thinking your chances are still good for you love...Yaye :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Ha ha haaaa I just Realised what I've done ...it's 2 pics of same opk isn't it lol...
Well they both look the same now once I looked at them closer lol I'm such a dumbass petz lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hiya petzy are they the same day? The opks?
> I'd say the left one looks darker :)
> Thinking your chances are still good for you love...Yaye :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Ha ha haaaa I just what I've done ...it's 2 pics of same opk isn't it lol...
> Well they both look the same now once I looked at them closer lol I'm such a dumbass petz lol
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

LMAO no you arent but I had to laugh out loud that was so funny!! Line eye!! We all suffer from it lol


----------



## natjenson

xxxklkxxx said:


> wow Nat, that's a good confusing one lol. From what I can guess(and I've only done it once so not an expert) if it joint all the dots the results are pretty much the same as the diagonal line so it's decided not to link them :-/ your temps have gone up n down quite abit. Mine came up with a line on 17th to say that's when I ovulated but then as I got more temps taken it change its mind to the 19th. So the guide line(the dotted line) will probably change aswell as you go on x

Tis confusing isn't it...thanks for your help tho...
I'm just going to see how it goes now...this morning my temp was quite low and and so I did a "best of three" intending to use first result but wanted to make sure digi wasn't malfunctioning ...temp was same every time so stuck with it...
I'm thinking of switching to Celsius chart a stead of farenhight as I think Celsius lets me put lower and higher temps in the chart...will have another gander at it later when bedtime routine is done...oh how I love that mad hour...pure bliss when it's over and done with tho lol :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Yeh I used Celsius, not sure if it makes much difference but if your gona have a mess with it I'd write your temps down first just incase lol. 
I hope barbs is ok, been thinking of her all today x


----------



## natjenson

xxxklkxxx said:


> Yeh I used Celsius, not sure if it makes much difference but if your gona have a mess with it I'd write your temps down first just incase lol.
> I hope barbs is ok, been thinking of her all today x

Same here really hope she's ok....

Yeah good idea about writing temps down...a couple of times it's gone in one ear and out the other by the time I get on ff lol...then a sudden moment of relief hits me when I remember my digi has a memory....unlike me he he heeee


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!

Meg, It looks like your tests are almost positive. Usually I'm about two days away at the point where your tests are. What day are you on today?

Nat, I honestly haven't seen it dot line like that before. Usually it dots lines when you're missing a temperature & an empty circle if you temp at an off time. You can always email support to find out.
BTW you commented on the iPad's camera & I can't agree MORE. I have the new generation iPad & the photo quality for indoor shots is horrible. It doesn't have a flash & maybe that's a part of why???

OK ladies so I went to for my ultrasound & blood work & I feel better. They couldn't find anything on my ultrasound so my doctor says that it is very soon to really be able to see anything on ultrasound but she doesn't think it's ectopic because my tubes are clear & the chance is 2% however we can't rule it out entirely. Also I may have some placenta tissue some where in my body (likely uterus) but it would be way too small to see. So our plan of action is going to be to monitor my HCG & see what happens, let nature take it's course. If in a certain amount of time my HCG is not doing what it should, we'll do another ultrasound to see what's going on & if need be they can give me drugs to absorb the matter but this means I can't conceive for 3 months. So because of this, she didn't want to jump the gun. She says in most cases, the body deals with it naturally.

I got my call back this afternoon & my HCG is down to 32 from 79!!!
I have to go back Friday but crossing my fingers it keeps going down. She said it can rise & fall & thats OK...as long as it keeps going down. So we'll see on Friday what happens. Please cross your fingers, toes, hair - everything that it goes to 0 soon!!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Meg, It looks like your tests are almost positive. Usually I'm about two days away at the point where your tests are. What day are you on today?
> 
> Nat, I honestly haven't seen it dot line like that before. Usually it dots lines when you're missing a temperature & an empty circle if you temp at an off time. You can always email support to find out.
> BTW you commented on the iPad's camera & I can't agree MORE. I have the new generation iPad & the photo quality for indoor shots is horrible. It doesn't have a flash & maybe that's a part of why???
> 
> OK ladies so I went to for my ultrasound & blood work & I feel better. They couldn't find anything on my ultrasound so my doctor says that it is very soon to really be able to see anything on ultrasound but she doesn't think it's ectopic because my tubes are clear & the chance is 2% however we can't rule it out entirely. Also I may have some placenta tissue some where in my body (likely uterus) but it would be way too small to see. So our plan of action is going to be to monitor my HCG & see what happens, let nature take it's course. If in a certain amount of time my HCG is not doing what it should, we'll do another ultrasound to see what's going on & if need be they can give me drugs to absorb the matter but this means I can't conceive for 3 months. So because of this, she didn't want to jump the gun. She says in most cases, the body deals with it naturally.
> 
> I got my call back this afternoon & my HCG is down to 32 from 79!!!
> I have to go back Friday but crossing my fingers it keeps going down. She said it can rise & fall & thats OK...as long as it keeps going down. So we'll see on Friday what happens. Please cross your fingers, toes, hair - everything that it goes to 0 soon!!!!

Thats good news Barb I bet you are relieved! I am really glad. Great that it dropped to 32... I hope it just keeps on heading straight down to the big fat 0!!

I am on CD16 Barb which is the latest that I ever get a positive. I almost always get it on CD14 and then AF comes on CD28. So if is positive tonight it will be a 30 day cycle which is usually my longest. I would be shocked if it went any longer than that. Its been a long time.

But we will see.... maybe you are right. I am just glad that it appears I didnt miss out this month. That would have been lame town.


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Hi Barbs - phewph, that sounds reassuring. Glad it's made you feel a little better, you must be relieved that your tubes look clear. I'm sorry you've had to go through all that. I shall plait my hair so it's crossed for you lol hopefully it will drop to 0 very soon for you and you can resume your normal routines and put this chapter behind you xx


----------



## natjenson

Ahhh barbs that's good news...I'm sat here with my legs crossed ,fx,hair,toes the lot ( however I can't keep my legs crossed for long for you for too long- walking would be a difficult matter lol)......so a plan of action is good....something to work towards :)
So glad it's not been an ectopic that would have been awfull for you...
I'm thinking that your next af will through everything that's left over out...then you can start to plan your ovulation again...maybe you might get af earlier this cycle- not sure.
I think a nice night in with a film and some naughty food and a Glass of wine is in order...
Get them feet up love :)

Thankyou for your input with ff...it's totally thrown me...I'm doing it all properly so I don't understand...straaaaange eh.
Hoping it doesn't do it again tmr morning...
Lol I showed my mum the ff app earlier I was rambling on about it and and when I looked at her face to see if she understood she looked completely baffled lol..bless...
She told me that she can't believe what I'm doing lol
That it all looks very confusing...but I think she kind of got it eventually...when she saw the pics of the opks...she thought they were pg tests and asked me if there was something she didn't know...I had to prove to her they weren't pg tests lol...I even got the leaflets out for the opks to show her in the end.:)
My oH family is totally in to what were doing and always asks about our progress...there all sat on the edge of there seats waiting for the good news ( they may be there for a while lol)
But I don't think my mums much interested really...
Oh well ...

Got everything crossed here barbs ok...hope it all goes well for you on Friday :)
You take it easy aswell...:)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ahhh barbs that's good news...I'm sat here with my legs crossed ,fx,hair,toes the lot ( however I can't keep my legs crossed for long for you for too long- walking would be a difficult matter lol)......so a plan of action is good....something to work towards :)
So glad it's not been an ectopic that would have been awfull for you...
I'm thinking that your next af will through everything that's left over out...then you can start to plan your ovulation again...maybe you might get af earlier this cycle- not sure.
I think a nice night in with a film and some naughty food and a Glass of wine is in order...
Get them feet up love :)

Thankyou for your input with ff...it's totally thrown me...I'm doing it all properly so I don't understand...straaaaange eh.
Hoping it doesn't do it again tmr morning...
Lol I showed my mum the ff app earlier I was rambling on about it and and when I looked at her face to see if she understood she looked completely baffled lol..bless...
She told me that she can't believe what I'm doing lol
That it all looks very confusing...but I think she kind of got it eventually...when she saw the pics of the opks...she thought they were pg tests and asked me if there was something she didn't know...I had to prove to her they weren't pg tests lol...I even got the leaflets out for the opks to show her in the end.:)
My oH family is totally in to what were doing and always asks about our progress...there all sat on the edge of there seats waiting for the good news ( they may be there for a while lol)
But I don't think my mums much interested really...
Oh well ...

Got everything crossed here barbs ok...hope it all goes well for you on Friday :)
You take it easy aswell...:)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Thanks ladies! I need to find some zen in my life soon. 
I hope I still have a shot at pregnancy this month but I'm doubtful. How sad. 
I just wish I were still pregnant. I hope it won't take me too long. 

Meg, I hope you didn't miss your O. My cycles go from shorter to longer so for me it isn't predictable. I wonder what happened with you. I hope you got it this mont. FX. 

Nat, don't let the temping stress you out. It's the best advice I can give you b/c I let it stress me out & it wasn't fun. Just temp & you will totally see the rise in temp. Don't worry lady :)


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies. I am currently at home on the couch consumed with nausea. I can't even move!! Keep running for the bathroom but then it passes. So uncomfortable. And I can't leave for work until this passes. May end up working from home today instead. 

I will opk again today and see if its positive. If its lighter than yesterday I am going to assume I have ovulated. If not i guess we will see. I may be ok for coverage because we bd on mon , wed, and today also. So I am glad about that.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Thanks ladies! I need to find some zen in my life soon.
> I hope I still have a shot at pregnancy this month but I'm doubtful. How sad.
> I just wish I were still pregnant. I hope it won't take me too long.
> 
> Meg, I hope you didn't miss your O. My cycles go from shorter to longer so for me it isn't predictable. I wonder what happened with you. I hope you got it this mont. FX.
> 
> Nat, don't let the temping stress you out. It's the best advice I can give you b/c I let it stress me out & it wasn't fun. Just temp & you will totally see the rise in temp. Don't worry lady :)

Zen is important. I work on it all the time. I hope you have a shot this month to Barb. I hate the feeling that I may have missed it in the back of my head. Sucks!!!! I suppose you aren't opking because of the hcg right?


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg,

I'm sorry to hear you're feeling so green! Do you think it's something you ate?! And you still managed to BD feeling like shite? Wow! You're a pro ;)

I can't use OPK's b/c of the HCG in my system. I actually took a preggo test & OPK yesterday out of curiosity. OPK was very positive & my preggo test was faint but positive. If I can get my numbers down to 0 this week, I think I will have an opportunity to get pregnant this month. I'm crossing my fingers. I hope that the advantage of being more fertile can help us & I don't have to go through IUI.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you're feeling so green! Do you think it's something you ate?! And you still managed to BD feeling like shite? Wow! You're a pro ;)
> 
> I can't use OPK's b/c of the HCG in my system. I actually took a preggo test & OPK yesterday out of curiosity. OPK was very positive & my preggo test was faint but positive. If I can get my numbers down to 0 this week, I think I will have an opportunity to get pregnant this month. I'm crossing my fingers. I hope that the advantage of being more fertile can help us & I don't have to go through IUI.

I know lol I took advantage of a moment where it had passed ! Gotta do what ya gotta do lol. It got much worse after though lol. I'm in the fetal position on the couch here Terrible nausea and runs! I don't think it's something i ate no. I didn't buy any food yesterday and DH is fine so...... Stomach bug maybe. DH asked me if it was morning sickness lmao I was like oh man you have no idea how this works lol. 

He had a dream I was pg last night so he laughed and called it a premonition !


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hi ladies. I am currently at home on the couch consumed with nausea. I can't even move!! Keep running for the bathroom but then it passes. So uncomfortable. And I can't leave for work until this passes. May end up working from home today instead.
> 
> I will opk again today and see if its positive. If its lighter than yesterday I am going to assume I have ovulated. If not i guess we will see. I may be ok for coverage because we bd on mon , wed, and today also. So I am glad about that.

Ohhhh no petzy...hope you feel better soon love....I know it's a long shot but maybe do a pg test?:)...
I know af has visited but sometimes women can have a period or two whilst preggers still???
Or barbs is right and that it's something u ate or some kind of bug
Either way I hope you get well soon :hugs:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

So temp rose a little today...pretty normal for the ups and downs before o I know but at least I have a solid line connecting today's and yesterday's temp Yaye...:)
Will be opk ing on sat/ sun ...I wonder what day I o this time...it seems my o days have been all over the place for me.....cd17 cd13 cd19' s....last was cd 13 tho so hoping its nearer there than later...

Barbs I tried to email ff support last night but I wasn't able to eventually as I don not have the exclusive VIP membership yet...I only have 10 days of free membership left then I shall purchase the VIP access...



Well girls I'm going to see my gp this after this cycle if it doesn't work...I'm getting fearful that ttc is going to take a long time again...I'm getting myself in a right mess over thinking about it...I really can not go through that again....7 yrs is just too long...if I even had to wait half as long it's too much...ill wind up loosing my head over it and that's not worth it...

Well il be back later

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

IF you've got runs & nausea it's either food borne or you've got some bug. Sorry to hear :( That really sucks. I hope you feel better soon. If you have any fresh ginger at home, brew it with hot water for ginger tea. Helps my stomach all the time. Or ask for hubby to bring home some for you. Trust me!!!!!
I am the Queen of stomach problems LOL

Nat, it may be worth for you to go to your doctor & get a referral to a fertility doctor. If it took you 7 years last time, there may be a simple solution. OR if you can afford IUI, it could speed things along. Did you ever see a fertility doctor before? And what was the reason it took you so long with your son?


----------



## barbikins

You know, Nat, I can't imagine another 14 months to get a bfp like we did this time. So I can totally understand your "I dont want to wait that long again" feeling. 7 years is a very, very long time to wait.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> You know, Nat, I can't imagine another 14 months to get a bfp like we did this time. So I can totally understand your "I dont want to wait that long again" feeling. 7 years is a very, very long time to wait.


Completely understand how you feel there barb...
I've had bloods done a few years ago at my gps just see if I even ovulate...and in my early 20's I had a couple of very early mc's...I had bloods done to see if there was anything significant going on as too see why mc'swas caused and I was diognosed with HYPOthyriodism- this is the main reason for my infertility issues...

Iui IS an option for us I think...I'm defo going to ask gp about it...she will totally reason with me about it too as I have a good patient relationship with her and have built this over some yrs now...she knows my plight will be genuine...
Now that I can show her that I have kept lots of records of my af's and have it in "black and white" what's actually going on with my cycles I'm hoping we won't have to wait long for the next step...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

I have a friend with hyperthyroidism & she's been telling me how hard it would be for her to be pregnant. You're in remission?


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> I have a friend with hyperthyroidism & she's been telling me how hard it would be for her to be pregnant. You're in remission?

No not in remission...I'm constantly under review and being regularly tested-bloods all the time....I've got the under active part of it...it's very annoying to live with...some days I would never know I have it and some days I feel soo tired and drained and sick....it give me palpitations and and my kidneys hurt alot and i also get poor blood cell counts sometimes too...I used to be on thyroxine for it but it honestly made me feel even worse...sometimes my gp will override that decision and make me take it as if I get too under active it can be quite dangerous...but I seem to be coping alrigt lately- touch wood. :)
I know when it's got bad again as I will wake up and I feel like I'm about to pass out...that's when I need to take my thyroxine again.

I've read ALOT about it over the yrs that I've had it and I'm almost sure my old gp got it wrong you know....I'm thinking I have the OVER active thyroid...I do not have the main typical symptom of under active...as I am not obese...I also found out that temping shows signs of under or over active thyriodism too...a typical temp for over active is VERY high temps....like I get when in leutel stage of temping...
I'm going to show my gp and insist she test me for over active lol

Sorry to hear your friend is finding it difficult too...it must be horrible for her...I hope it all works out well for her in the end :)

So how are you holding up today barbs...good I hope :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies

I am starting to recover from this stomach bug... looks like its probably a 48 hour thing so I should be fine by tomorrow. I do feel much beter today but I still have bad (TMI) runs and an upset tummy. As long as I am not in the fetal position anymore I am happy though lol.

I am sitting here at work with two gatorades on my desk and abottle of pepto LOL. I lost 2.5 pounds yesterday! The only upside lol....

Anywhoo so my OPK wasnt positive yesterday and since I am having to drink loads of fluid I am done with them for the month - I am sure I have O'd by now as I never O this late. I will just leave it to chance and see if AF shows or not - I definitely expect her given how this month went though.

Happy Friday :)


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat, my friend has overactive & it went into remission for almost a year but it came back. Poor thing. They keep trying to get her to get radiation but she went a long time w/o needing meds & she's doing a lot of alternative medicine stuff that helped her last year. Unfortunately a massive bout of stress brought her thyroid condition back. I just hope she will recover. And now she's starting to really think about how this will affect her having a child. It's sad.

Meg, I'm so glad to hear that you're feeling better. I think you've already ovulated. That's my opinion. Some times it's really easy to miss when you're using OPKs. I've had one instance where had I not taken the 4th test around 8pm that night, I never would have seen the positive test. This is also another reason when I was using OPKs that I would check my cervix b/c I would know when I'm in my fertile time & when it was over. So, if I miss a positive OPK, at least I know I caught my peak time. 

I went in for another HCG test this morning. I took a pregnancy test too & it was still positive. It was lighter than Wednesday's but still there. So I think it's going down? But I don't anticipate a 0 for a while. I hope when I go back on Monday, it will show 0.
I'll update you guys later. xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat, my friend has overactive & it went into remission for almost a year but it came back. Poor thing. They keep trying to get her to get radiation but she went a long time w/o needing meds & she's doing a lot of alternative medicine stuff that helped her last year. Unfortunately a massive bout of stress brought her thyroid condition back. I just hope she will recover. And now she's starting to really think about how this will affect her having a child. It's sad.
> 
> Meg, I'm so glad to hear that you're feeling better. I think you've already ovulated. That's my opinion. Some times it's really easy to miss when you're using OPKs. I've had one instance where had I not taken the 4th test around 8pm that night, I never would have seen the positive test. This is also another reason when I was using OPKs that I would check my cervix b/c I would know when I'm in my fertile time & when it was over. So, if I miss a positive OPK, at least I know I caught my peak time.
> 
> I went in for another HCG test this morning. I took a pregnancy test too & it was still positive. It was lighter than Wednesday's but still there. So I think it's going down? But I don't anticipate a 0 for a while. I hope when I go back on Monday, it will show 0.
> I'll update you guys later. xo

Yes update us later - if its lighter that is a a good sign.. I wish there was something you could take to make it go to 0 fast!!


----------



## barbikins

Meg you have no idea! I wish there was too LOL
I thought 'hmm if i drink a lot of water & pee a lot will that help?'. but my body seems to metabolise it slowly. Even when I get the shot, it takes a long time for me to expel it.
GAH what a miserable day. The weather is SO nasty today :(


----------



## Petzy

I know its terrible out there. I hope it clears up. I am taking myself to Vaughan Mills for a shopping spree tomorrow LOL


----------



## barbikins

Shopping Spree - what a nice idea indeed!
I'll be shopping for houses most of the weekend. And doing house chores. How 'fun' is that?
I have to step outside soon & I'm so reluctant. I was hoping I could get my call from the clinic first but doesn't seem like it. I guess I'm low on the priority list these days & get the later calls - lol. Anywho!!!!
I know based on my preggo test that I'll be back on Monday. These early mornings are gross, I have to tell ya. 6 am wake up calls are not fun. And the clinic is so busy these days. It's funny how there are lulls where there is barely anyone there & then BOOM the waiting area gets so busy that we have to stand for a while. Sad that there are this many woman with fertility issues :(


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Shopping Spree - what a nice idea indeed!
> I'll be shopping for houses most of the weekend. And doing house chores. How 'fun' is that?
> I have to step outside soon & I'm so reluctant. I was hoping I could get my call from the clinic first but doesn't seem like it. I guess I'm low on the priority list these days & get the later calls - lol. Anywho!!!!
> I know based on my preggo test that I'll be back on Monday. These early mornings are gross, I have to tell ya. 6 am wake up calls are not fun. And the clinic is so busy these days. It's funny how there are lulls where there is barely anyone there & then BOOM the waiting area gets so busy that we have to stand for a while. Sad that there are this many woman with fertility issues :(

Really eh? I wondered what they were like.. i.e. busy or not... 6am wake up calls jeez that is nuts. My clinic is 20 min away so I am not sure how convenient that will feel for me when/if I go

Yeah re shopping spree - I have not bought clothes really in over a year and I lost 35 lbs in the last year so nothing fits me. and while yes that sounds good and all it is actually horrible because I have a wardrobe of useless old baggy clothes that look like shit. I have only a few tops and pants that I rotate between.. its bad. So I am going to do something about it! I was going to wait until we went to the condo in Florida as I usuall do my shopping there but we arent going until September now and I cant wait that long!!! Plus I think I deserve it haha


----------



## barbikins

Hey if you lost all that weight, you deserve new threads :) Do it up!!!

My clinic is 30 minute drive at that time of the morning & its on the way to work so it's fine. It's open from 6:15am to 8.30am for blood work & ultrasound. And you gotta go early b/c often times, there are loads of woman waiting.


----------



## barbikins

Yay my levels are at 8.8 today! So I don't have to go back in until I see her on the 26th for my followup appointment. 
So I think I'll start OPK at the end of this weekend - or Monday.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Yay my levels are at 8.8 today! So I don't have to go back in until I see her on the 26th for my followup appointment.
> So I think I'll start OPK at the end of this weekend - or Monday.

Hey wow thats great almost there Barb - you should be in this month then no?? Major FX... what a month you have had.... xoxo


----------



## nimbec

I'm so pleased barbs hopefully you will be in for this month :) sorry I'm not about much - I am reading! Keeping everything crossed for you ladies x


----------



## barbikins

I'm not sure ladies if I'm in this month. If my numbers hit 0 by Monday-ish then I guess two weeks after that I could Ovulate. 
But here is the thing: I didnt conceive on my own - it was through IUI. So I dont have a lot of fate.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I'm not sure ladies if I'm in this month. If my numbers hit 0 by Monday-ish then I guess two weeks after that I could Ovulate.
> But here is the thing: I didnt conceive on my own - it was through IUI. So I dont have a lot of fate.

I know what you mean but IUI isn't nearly as invasive as IVF. I know someone who got pg on their own after 3 cycles of IUI and a loss so it does happen. I think it's good you know the IUI can get you pg now we need baby dust for the stickiest little bean. It's so crap that there's just as much if not more to obsess about after the bfp. The bfp is merely a teensy stepping stone.


----------



## barbikins

I got pregnant on my own before so it's possible however I don't want to wait another yr. that's why we did IUI. If this cycle is a bust then I wanna get back to IUi in May. IUI worked for us so it should work again. But it would be super nice if it worked on our own. FX


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I got pregnant on my own before so it's possible however I don't want to wait another yr. that's why we did IUI. If this cycle is a bust then I wanna get back to IUi in May. IUI worked for us so it should work again. But it would be super nice if it worked on our own. FX

I agree Barb and I think that's the best plan. I would do the same if I was in your shoes. 

I forget Barb - how old are you? If l recall we are close in age ( well we are all really I think). I've been thinking a lot about the fact that I am going to be 30 in July. I think it's amazing in that when I was 20 I wouldn't have thought in a million years I wouldn't have a baby by 30. But then again we were not ready to ttc until we did. I thought I would be ready so much sooner when I was younger. I have tried to stop obsessing about the age. It's out of my control and its not as though I am out of the norm at all. Just thinking aloud here. 

It's 7am and I wish I could sleep more I only went to bed at 1. I am feeling better from this bug but the runs are not gone yet. I think I still may brave it and go shopping today. 

Meeting a close friends newborn tonight for dinner. That should help eh? Lmao


----------



## barbikins

Hey Hun, thanks for getting me :)

I just turned 32. I thought when I was 20, is have 3 kids by now. But life doesn't always work out as you had envisioned. I got pregnant with my daughter right before I turned 30 & thought perfect! I had thought for a few years how I would liked to get pregnant by 30. And I am now 32, no live child. Struggling to get pregnant again & be a mom before I'm 33. Nuts!

Wow, your stomach is still no good eh?! I'm sorry to hear. How was shopping?! You ought to take some Imodium. 

We slept in and laid in bed for a long time. Then we went to look at a few houses, hit Milestones for dinner & watched Jurassic Park 3D!!!! Yah!!!
Just for home. I'm tired. Zzzzz


----------



## Petzy

Hey Barb!

Sounds like a good relaxing weekend :) we visited a friends newborn last night. It was fine and he is an adorable baby. I think I was enjoying my wine too much to be bothered by anything. It was nice lol. Upsides right??

Laid back day today.... Lounging around the house now. Went for lunch earlier at turtle jacks. 

Shopping was good yesterday I got a few things that I'm happy with. That's a great mall but the hour drive each way was tiring. 

CD 20 over here and since I have no idea when I Od this month I am not paying attention whatsoever it's pretty nice lol. I'm expecting AF between Monday and Wednesday next week but likely Wednesday the 24th. And given this month I do expect it for sure. 

Hope everyone else is havin a good weekend. Xx


----------



## Petzy

Ok this stomach thing is getting OLD!!! It was bad all afternoon and night yesterday... just queasy and bad heartburn
and the same today... really bad heartburn and queasiness.... I need this to go away already!!


----------



## barbikins

Aw Meg, I'm sorry you're still not well. You may need to go to a doctor now. 
FX that you'll be better soon.

I can't stand to be around new borns now. I actually haven't been around one since my own. I am not sure how I'll handle it once my friends who are pregnant right now have their babies at the end of this year. 

Well, I'm starting to OPK - & they're not positive so that's good news. And I found a little bit of EWCM when I wiped yesterday. It could be anything but I'm keeping an eye out!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Aw Meg, I'm sorry you're still not well. You may need to go to a doctor now.
> FX that you'll be better soon.
> 
> I can't stand to be around new borns now. I actually haven't been around one since my own. I am not sure how I'll handle it once my friends who are pregnant right now have their babies at the end of this year.
> 
> Well, I'm starting to OPK - & they're not positive so that's good news. And I found a little bit of EWCM when I wiped yesterday. It could be anything but I'm keeping an eye out!

Hey thats good about the OPK Barb - just keep tracking them and see what happens.

Yeah we will see how the next few days go re my stomach.


----------



## natjenson

Hiya girls...sooo sorry for my disappearance ...got rushed into hospital Friday tea time with poorly kidneys...very sick I am...
Still in hospital now...4days urgh! I wanna go home nowwwww!!!
Totally gutted really...messed up ttc this cycle now...I was supposed to start opk today but that's off for now....
I tried everything to try to get home today and I'm not aloud..boooooo!!! :(
I'm on meds to prevent kidney failour at the moment so things are pretty serious right now and going home isn't an option- not good and not a happy bunny :(

So glad to hear all is well for everyone...will try and get on again soon ok :)
Baby dust to you barbs and petz for this cycle abundance of the stuff everywhere for you both :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hiya girls...sooo sorry for my disappearance ...got rushed into hospital Friday tea time with poorly kidneys...very sick I am...
> Still in hospital now...4days urgh! I wanna go home nowwwww!!!
> Totally gutted really...messed up ttc this cycle now...I was supposed to start opk today but that's off for now....
> I tried everything to try to get home today and I'm not aloud..boooooo!!! :(
> I'm on meds to prevent kidney failour at the moment so things are pretty serious right now and going home isn't an option- not good and not a happy bunny :(
> 
> So glad to hear all is well for everyone...will try and get on again soon ok :)
> Baby dust to you barbs and petz for this cycle abundance of the stuff everywhere for you both :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Oh god Nat - what happened! Do you have problems with your kidneys before this? That sounds very serious... You are emailing from the hospital! You should be resting doll... As hard as it sounds try not to worry about TTC right now until all this is sorted out poor thing. 

Update us soon but rest and do what the doctors tell you!


----------



## barbikins

OMG Nat! That sounds major! What happened to you - what's this kidney failure from?! I hope you're going to be ok!!!!!
Don't worry about TTC right now - you need to get better. I was wondering where you went off to. 
Keep us posted - I'll be thinking of you! XO


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Omg Nat, I hope your going to be ok. Sounds like scary stuff. Wishing you well xx

Good luck TTC this cycle ladies I've been lurking xx


----------



## barbikins

klk, how is everything w/you?


----------



## barbikins

how is your day going, Meg? I can't wait to get out of here. 
this day is dragging for EVER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girls...sooo sorry for my disappearance ...got rushed into hospital Friday tea time with poorly kidneys...very sick I am...
> Still in hospital now...4days urgh! I wanna go home nowwwww!!!
> Totally gutted really...messed up ttc this cycle now...I was supposed to start opk today but that's off for now....
> I tried everything to try to get home today and I'm not aloud..boooooo!!! :(
> I'm on meds to prevent kidney failour at the moment so things are pretty serious right now and going home isn't an option- not good and not a happy bunny :(
> 
> So glad to hear all is well for everyone...will try and get on again soon ok :)
> Baby dust to you barbs and petz for this cycle abundance of the stuff everywhere for you both :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Oh god Nat - what happened! Do you have problems with your kidneys before this? That sounds very serious... You are emailing from the hospital! You should be resting doll... As hard as it sounds try not to worry about TTC right now until all this is sorted out poor thing.
> 
> Update us soon but rest and do what the doctors tell you!Click to expand...


Awwwwe thanks girls....:flower:
Not a scooby what happend lol
One minute im going to bed all fine and dandy...althoe I did feel alittle sick and fatigued.....and the next it's morning and I'm struggling to get get thought the day without collapsing....I tried to power through it as you do thinking I had a tummy bug then next thing I know I'm in hospital with some very worried people running around me....:shrug:

So I bargained with the doctors today....I am stabilised now and I asked if can go home tmr ....at first it was a no :nope: but then I say hang on I play ball you play too yeah? :thumbup: Lol
I've got a few tests in the mrn and ALOT of water to drink and hopefully it's home I go....depending on the scans and test results...fx...:)
Apart from some pain and being pumped full of drugs I'm feeling ALOT better now...I might be able to salvage some of this cycle after all lol
Altho u gals may be right...concentrate on getting well might have to come first lol...

I have a lovely old lady opposite me...she just smiles all day long...every time time I look at her she's smiling- bless her socks ahhhh...:) I want to take her home with me and look after her :) 

Well hope all is well girls hope your having a great night and hope the weather at your end is better than here...it's flipping miserable out there...I want to go and bash the weather man on the head with a very large frying pan and demand some sunshine lol

Night night all 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Hi Barbs, I'm ok Thankyou for asking, struggling with bad fatigue I'm constantly exhausted and by 6 O clock I can't keep my eyes open. Hoping it doesn't go on for too long, feel sorry for my little boy coz I just have no energy. I also still have very sore Bbs and nausea although not actually had to be sick which is a bonus I guess. Gota force myself to eat, you don't have much appetite while nauseous. I've got no pain anymore so guessing the anti biotics worked and the back aches eased up abit not getting it as often. 
I've been lurking and reading how you guys are getting on and I still will until I see your BFP's, just not wanting to go on much about me and my symptoms since I no it's hard for you guys and I totally get that coz while I was trying my friend got preg without trying and it made me feel pretty gutted. I don't know if you guys smoke but my friend does and her other half does and smokes cannibis. She hasn't quit while pregnant and she's due soon, it's something that annoys me a lot. I know it's hard to quit but surely it's something you can do for your baby's health? I find it selfish that she puts smoking before her baby. They live in a high flat too and smoke in there with the window open they seem to think that's adequate to get rid of the second hand smoke. Sorry for that rant lol it just gets on my nerves x


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Nat, good luck getting out of there, it doesn't sound like they want to let you go for abit yet. I hope your results come back good. It's always easier to recover at home in your own bed isn't it? But if they want to keep you I'm sure it will be with good reason. You just do as they advise and you will be right in no time xx


----------



## Petzy

Hi Girls!

Nat - wow! I really hope you are up and at em soon.. I am glad you are improving but you need to take really good care of yourself! And of course you made a friend there LOL!! Too funny...

KLK - Thank you for being considerate and I can only speak for myself of course but you talking about your symotoms does not bother me.. I am interested and like to hear about whats to come eventually! Im sorry you are having morning sickness and so tired! Seems standard for early pg but that doesnt make it fun... Get lots of rest and eat some soup for baby! lol :)

Barb - how are you doing today??

I woke up at 3am with major waves of nausea... what on earth... Today I am still sick in my stomach. its a mix of stomach cramps and nausea and it is NOT pleasant... I am still at work, etc but I wish this would go away! I have no idea what this is - just a bug I suppose taking its time to go away.....

I think I am 5DPO or so today but I could be anywhere from 4-6 I suppose. So lets stick with 5 and call it a day.


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Petzy - Thankyou, Your right about it not being fun, the symptoms can make you feel just awful sometimes. I'm so grateful and happy to be pg, makes me feel bad if I complain about how ill it makes me feel. It seems like 1st may is forever away to wait and see if there's a baby and heartbeat in that little empty looking sac we saw last. I'm hoping the symptoms are a sign things are progressing. 

Sorry to hear your still not very well. Seems we are abit of a bunch of demics in this group none if are having a smooth ride are we. I think you need to think about going to the doctors about your bug you might need abit of help fighting it. I'd say take a pg test but since you know your cycles well its probably not the case.
I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you this cycle. When do you test?


----------



## Petzy

xxxklkxxx said:


> Petzy - Thankyou, Your right about it not being fun, the symptoms can make you feel just awful sometimes. I'm so grateful and happy to be pg, makes me feel bad if I complain about how ill it makes me feel. It seems like 1st may is forever away to wait and see if there's a baby and heartbeat in that little empty looking sac we saw last. I'm hoping the symptoms are a sign things are progressing.
> 
> Sorry to hear your still not very well. Seems we are abit of a bunch of demics in this group none if are having a smooth ride are we. I think you need to think about going to the doctors about your bug you might need abit of help fighting it. I'd say take a pg test but since you know your cycles well its probably not the case.
> I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you this cycle. When do you test?

Thanks - yeah i highly doubt it is... I mean I got AF on time and I know I hear those stories about people thinking its a period when its not but there is no way that was not a period LOL... I would be blown away if it wasnt haha. I am only about 5DPO or so , expecting AF on the 24th or so - 8 days


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies!

Nat, I hope you get better really soon. Sounds very unpleasant. As long as you're OK in the end that's what matters. Just do as the doctors say :) don't be so concerned with TTC right now - I think the best will be just making sure you're better xo

KLK, I hope that you see a heart beat - when is your u/s? The symptoms could be a good sign. Especially if it's progressing. When was it again that they looked for a heart but couldn't see anything but a sac? 

Meg, this is nuts - what's going on with you? I'd be seeing my doctor now I think. Maybe you need some antibiotics or some thing?! I had a bit of a tummy bug a while back & I took some garlic pills, probiotics & ginger tea. It helped me pretty fast.
Some food for thought. HAH! :)

Well, I'm still not clear about whether or not I'm going to Ovulate this month. And if I do I suppose it'll be delayed? I have been taking OPK's since Saturday & it was very dark & slowly getting lighter. Today's test is no where near close to positive on CD13. Mind you my HCG took a while to leave my system & that's why I think my OPK is dark on Saturday. Makes sense.

Here are the three progressive or not progressive tests & then today's. I'm going to retest later. Part of that urine sample was also coffee pee - you know that's way more diluted ;) LOL
 



Attached Files:







OPK.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 7









CD13.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Petzy

Yeah I really dont think the doc can do anything for a stomach bug I am going to wait it out for a bit longer. But if in a few days its the same I will go see the doc I think....

I am heading to the dentist in a couple hours that should be a real blast! Nothing like a good cleaning haha....

Barb your progression is interesting - I am sure you are right about the Saturday one being from HCG.... are you BD'ing or are you waiting to see how OPK's go?


----------



## barbikins

Dentist?! Have fun!!!! 

I'd suggest you steep fresh ginger tea. It really helps with tummy issues.
Help your nausea & it's also great for bacteria. Give it a try ;)

We've been BD'ing. I'm not stopping. I don't know when I"ll catch the eggy so I want to be prepared if I do end up ovulating this month. It's very possible for my hormones to be really off & maybe the OPK's wont work. We shall see!

Are you waiting for AF or are you going to test early?!


----------



## barbikins

OK I did the pee pee this afternoon - 5.30pm & it's significantly darker than this morning.
SO...I'm thinking I'm gearing up for O. My CM is watery & it's had slight stretch for 3 days. Not having the typical EWCM but still fertile mucus now! I hope I O this week! OMG!!!
 



Attached Files:







CD13.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Petzy

Well the dentist was an interesting experience. Said they wanted to do updated X-rays and then says cant do it any chance of pregnancy. So I basically said well technically there is a chance as I'm in 2ww but I said even if I was it would be so early I'm sure it wouldn't matter. She said no way and that they couldn't even do a cleaning in the first trimester. Apparently any kind of dental work in the first or third trimester is a no go. I was kind of shocked and then my dentist came in and said he couldn't do anything! I was like wow ok I did not know that. So she said basically that if AF comes she can book me in within the first two weeks of my cycle ( they seem to know their stuff) but that she would call me in two weeks because she didn't want to jinx anything lol. She was super nice but honestly I had no idea about any of this for some reason. So yeah no cleaning for me today.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> OK I did the pee pee this afternoon - 5.30pm & it's significantly darker than this morning.
> SO...I'm thinking I'm gearing up for O. My CM is watery & it's had slight stretch for 3 days. Not having the typical EWCM but still fertile mucus now! I hope I O this week! OMG!!!

Hey that's great news Barb!! FX yep it's looking nice and dark for sure


----------



## barbikins

xxxklkxxx said:


> Hi Barbs, I'm ok Thankyou for asking, struggling with bad fatigue I'm constantly exhausted and by 6 O clock I can't keep my eyes open. Hoping it doesn't go on for too long, feel sorry for my little boy coz I just have no energy. I also still have very sore Bbs and nausea although not actually had to be sick which is a bonus I guess. Gota force myself to eat, you don't have much appetite while nauseous. I've got no pain anymore so guessing the anti biotics worked and the back aches eased up abit not getting it as often.
> I've been lurking and reading how you guys are getting on and I still will until I see your BFP's, just not wanting to go on much about me and my symptoms since I no it's hard for you guys and I totally get that coz while I was trying my friend got preg without trying and it made me feel pretty gutted. I don't know if you guys smoke but my friend does and her other half does and smokes cannibis. She hasn't quit while pregnant and she's due soon, it's something that annoys me a lot. I know it's hard to quit but surely it's something you can do for your baby's health? I find it selfish that she puts smoking before her baby. They live in a high flat too and smoke in there with the window open they seem to think that's adequate to get rid of the second hand smoke. Sorry for that rant lol it just gets on my nerves x

Hey Hun,

Don't bother me to tell me your symptoms. :)
I hope it all works out for you. Looking fwd to hearing when your next scan is. How many weeks along are you now? And how many were you with your last scan?

As for the smoking- I hear ya. 
Friends of ours got knocked up about 3 months after trying. They are BOTH pot heads & drank EVERY DAY. Insane. And no issues w/fertility. Oh now, why would they?!:dohh:

As for smoking cigarettes, not to defend your friend but I've heard some times doctors will recommend weaning off cigarettes if someone's really hooked. Has some thing to do w/withdrawl. But you know people smoked pregnant many decades ago & they're fine. But it does result in less than ideal weight babies. I don't think it's right. I think if the withdrawl is needed, sure. But other than that -aren't we smart enough now a days to know its' so freakin' wrong?!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Well the dentist was an interesting experience. Said they wanted to do updated X-rays and then says cant do it any chance of pregnancy. So I basically said well technically there is a chance as I'm in 2ww but I said even if I was it would be so early I'm sure it wouldn't matter. She said no way and that they couldn't even do a cleaning in the first trimester. Apparently any kind of dental work in the first or third trimester is a no go. I was kind of shocked and then my dentist came in and said he couldn't do anything! I was like wow ok I did not know that. So she said basically that if AF comes she can book me in within the first two weeks of my cycle ( they seem to know their stuff) but that she would call me in two weeks because she didn't want to jinx anything lol. She was super nice but honestly I had no idea about any of this for some reason. So yeah no cleaning for me today.

Hmmm..OK I'll tell you smth. That's the first time I've heard about cleaning. I've heard that during pregnancy it's healthy & encouraged to get your teeth cleaned. But no major dental work!!! As far as X ray - they are right.
They put a thing over your baby maker areas but I don't think they like to take the risk. When I was pregnant, I went for routine dental cleaning & it was encouraged. The last cleaning appointment I went in to, I was supposed to have fillings done & a tooth extraction. They said no b/c I'm pregnant. Come back when I'm not. I had NO idea. They freeze your gums - not like it's that crazy. Shrugs.


----------



## barbikins

Meg, check this link out:

https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/dentalwork.html

Lines up w/what my dentist said.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, check this link out:
> 
> https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/dentalwork.html
> 
> Lines up w/what my dentist said.

Yeah this recommends best time is 2nd tri which Is what my dentist said. He was adamant no cleanings though. Said 13 week mark was the milestone unless an emergency. I guess I will just go when AF shows.


----------



## barbikins

Interesting! Good to know. So you can wait until or if AF comes!
How are you feeling about this cycle?!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Interesting! Good to know. So you can wait until or if AF comes!
> How are you feeling about this cycle?!

I really don't know. Since I'm not sure exactly when I Od last week but it was likely around wed or so and we BD last mon wed and thurs. does that still give me a chance even if I Od on let's say tues or thurs even?

I feel like I'm out but maybe I'm being negative. I am expecting AF next Wednesday. Best case Tuesday I think. I think being sick has made me feel out


----------



## barbikins

From what you just described, sounds to me like you did just fine! Hey, it only takes ONE time. Too bad I can't remind myself this :o)
But truly, you did well. All you can do now & wait....& see!!!!! FX
I'm pretty excited about my prospects this month. I'm sorta holding on hope that this MC makes me more fertile. And maybe we won't need to do IUI next month?!
I've been TTC for so long & this has been a part of my life for so well over 1 year that it is starting to feel "normal". And I don't know how I feel about that.
Even though I had a MC & I was finally pregnant - I had fears of loosign this little bean & when I did I wasn't as surprised as I had thought I would be. And I feel like I"m just doing the same thing - different month, different day....gawd I hope I get knocked up this month.


----------



## Petzy

Thanks for the confidence boost Barb. It's so easy to be disheartened by this process as you know LOL. I will try to think positive. 

I hope the mc boosts your chances this month too I know that I have read that a lot on here. But I know what you mean when you say but it's become a part of your normal life kind of sad isn't it? Ahhhh lol. Thank goodness We are in this together!


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Hi Barbs, I'm not 100% sure where I'm up2 as not been given an EDD but from using my ovulation date according to my temps and putting them in on the websites that help you calculate I think I'm now 6 weeks today. The docs saw an empty sac at 4weeks but they expected me to be futhur than that going of my last period but I have long irregular cycles and from my dates I worked out I was 4weeks which is what stage the scan showed me at. My scan is on 1st may at 7.30am not sure what time that is where you are. I should hopefully measure at 8 weeks fingers crossed and be able to see a lil bean and heart beat, so nervous.

Re: smoking. I wouldn't mind if they weaned themselves off its when they just do it anyway and make no attempt to quit. Your right people did used to it but they had no idea what could happen and to me what could happen is too much if a risk. It cuts the baby's oxygen supply and can cause premature labour, stillbirth, low birthweight, cot death, is that really something you would risk so you could get your nicotine? Coz if I smoked I sure as hell wouldn't make my unborn baby smoke with me, I'd be a nervous wreck and be so scared for my babys health. Babies are precious and are worth so much more than having a cigarette. (When I say you, I don't mean you personally).

Your opk's are looking promising arent they, keep up with the Bd'ing, my fingers are crossed that egg and sperm meet at a good time and stick fast xx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Petzy - you did well with Bd around ovulation. The sperm stays in your system on its travels for a couple of days so all that week you will have sperm in your system so should have easily caught ovulation x


----------



## Petzy

Thanks KLK! Really keeping FX for your scan on May 1st..... xx

Barb - how are those OPK progressing?

Nada going on here.. stomach feels a bit better today so thats good news I think!! lol

Is it bad I am already counting down to the weekend? Bahhh I think a fun night is what I need! Going to suggest a date night - dinner and slots at the falls haha...

Only 6DPO or so so a ways to go for me still.


----------



## natjenson

Awwwwwe I'm sooooo nervous right now....waiting to hear if I need to go in for surgery ...had ct scan earlier today on kidneys and I have been worried ever since...whaaaaaaa :(

Doesn't look like I'm going to get out of here too soon yet...darn it!!!
I'm feeling pretty rotten now...the amount of drugs they pumping into me is making me feel really sick...
By the end of the day I don't even know what day it even is lol

So when I went for ct scan earlier they asked me when lmp was and I responded I'm cd 10 love...ha ha haaa....she was like " what?"
I then said oh ok lol sorry its the 6th love...
She then wnt on to tell me I can't and shouldn't get pg this month bc of radiation..like - rub it in why don't ya lol

So I'm feeling impatient and worried right now...want to go home- too sick too :(


Well fx for you petz and barbs
Hope you start to feel better soon Kay...when I felt like that with last pg....I HAD to rest as much as poss...try and do what you only CAN with lo and don't feel guilty ok...
As for the nausea try ginger nut biscuits...snack on them when u can love...avoid the ginger snaps they have way too much sugar in them and will cause opposite affect and heartburn will add to it...
Petz right- soup is good...small and often if appetite is low...pasta is VERY good for this too :)

Well can't wait to get peeling on them stickys next cycle...got a looooong time to go yet tho booooooo :(

Hope y'all having a good day :) 
Ohh and thankyou for your well wishes too :)
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

xxxklkxxx said:


> Hi Barbs, I'm not 100% sure where I'm up2 as not been given an EDD but from using my ovulation date according to my temps and putting them in on the websites that help you calculate I think I'm now 6 weeks today. The docs saw an empty sac at 4weeks but they expected me to be futhur than that going of my last period but I have long irregular cycles and from my dates I worked out I was 4weeks which is what stage the scan showed me at. My scan is on 1st may at 7.30am not sure what time that is where you are. I should hopefully measure at 8 weeks fingers crossed and be able to see a lil bean and heart beat, so nervous.
> 
> Re: smoking. I wouldn't mind if they weaned themselves off its when they just do it anyway and make no attempt to quit. Your right people did used to it but they had no idea what could happen and to me what could happen is too much if a risk. It cuts the baby's oxygen supply and can cause premature labour, stillbirth, low birthweight, cot death, is that really something you would risk so you could get your nicotine? Coz if I smoked I sure as hell wouldn't make my unborn baby smoke with me, I'd be a nervous wreck and be so scared for my babys health. Babies are precious and are worth so much more than having a cigarette. (When I say you, I don't mean you personally).
> 
> Your opk's are looking promising arent they, keep up with the Bd'ing, my fingers are crossed that egg and sperm meet at a good time and stick fast xx

That's a super long time to wait for another scan to see if it's a viable pregnancy. Do you have to pay for each visit & scan?
I wish you the very best. I hope you have a happy & healthy pregnancy!
And I agree w/you about smoking - totally. I don't understand people. I would never take these risks with a baby. But you know, your friend probably thinks she's invincible & nothing will go wrong.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Thanks KLK! Really keeping FX for your scan on May 1st..... xx
> 
> Barb - how are those OPK progressing?
> 
> Nada going on here.. stomach feels a bit better today so thats good news I think!! lol
> 
> Is it bad I am already counting down to the weekend? Bahhh I think a fun night is what I need! Going to suggest a date night - dinner and slots at the falls haha...
> 
> Only 6DPO or so so a ways to go for me still.

Hey Hun, that's why I'm here :) We need to support one another & snap each other out of our craziness :) lol

My OPK is near positive. Check it out! I really hope it's not a false positive & I actually am going to Ovulate. So tomorrow I should get my positive but I will test again tonight. Which would be Friday is O day & Saturday, 1dpo. Then crossing everything I've got. 

YOu planning to test before AF shows her face?!

Date night is great. And important! Do it :)
 



Attached Files:







CD14.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Awwwwwe I'm sooooo nervous right now....waiting to hear if I need to go in for surgery ...had ct scan earlier today on kidneys and I have been worried ever since...whaaaaaaa :(
> 
> Doesn't look like I'm going to get out of here too soon yet...darn it!!!
> I'm feeling pretty rotten now...the amount of drugs they pumping into me is making me feel really sick...
> By the end of the day I don't even know what day it even is lol
> 
> So when I went for ct scan earlier they asked me when lmp was and I responded I'm cd 10 love...ha ha haaa....she was like " what?"
> I then said oh ok lol sorry its the 6th love...
> She then wnt on to tell me I can't and shouldn't get pg this month bc of radiation..like - rub it in why don't ya lol
> 
> So I'm feeling impatient and worried right now...want to go home- too sick too :(
> 
> 
> Well fx for you petz and barbs
> Hope you start to feel better soon Kay...when I felt like that with last pg....I HAD to rest as much as poss...try and do what you only CAN with lo and don't feel guilty ok...
> As for the nausea try ginger nut biscuits...snack on them when u can love...avoid the ginger snaps they have way too much sugar in them and will cause opposite affect and heartburn will add to it...
> Petz right- soup is good...small and often if appetite is low...pasta is VERY good for this too :)
> 
> Well can't wait to get peeling on them stickys next cycle...got a looooong time to go yet tho booooooo :(
> 
> Hope y'all having a good day :)
> Ohh and thankyou for your well wishes too :)
> :) :) :) xxx

Oh Nat. I'm so sorry. I'm worried about you.
What are they trying to see before suggesting a possible surgery? What are they looking for?
This really sucks. I'm sure you're in good hands. Just rest. Lots & lots of rest.
XOXOX I'm sending you a massive hug & orders to get better!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks KLK! Really keeping FX for your scan on May 1st..... xx
> 
> Barb - how are those OPK progressing?
> 
> Nada going on here.. stomach feels a bit better today so thats good news I think!! lol
> 
> Is it bad I am already counting down to the weekend? Bahhh I think a fun night is what I need! Going to suggest a date night - dinner and slots at the falls haha...
> 
> Only 6DPO or so so a ways to go for me still.
> 
> Hey Hun, that's why I'm here :) We need to support one another & snap each other out of our craziness :) lol
> 
> My OPK is near positive. Check it out! I really hope it's not a false positive & I actually am going to Ovulate. So tomorrow I should get my positive but I will test again tonight. Which would be Friday is O day & Saturday, 1dpo. Then crossing everything I've got.
> 
> YOu planning to test before AF shows her face?!
> 
> Date night is great. And important! Do it :)Click to expand...

Hey Barb - Yeah no kidding that OPK is looking good! I would have to think you are O ing because it was lighter a few days ago. You should deffo have your positive by tomorrow latest I would think! Weeee FX - I am glad to see those sticks!!!

I am not sure if I will test but I probably will because I have a life brand test at home.. I got a two pack on sale and used one to confirm that my horrible stomach issues were not pg related.... So I guess the earliest I can test would be 10DPO on Sunday...I will see if I can wait a bit longer than that though. I really dont like to test early at all but It would be nearly impossible for me having one on hand... BAHHH its a stupid blue dye one too!!!

I have one more natural cycle after this before heading to the clinic for a once over lol so i really hope we can make it happen in April or May lol


----------



## barbikins

Hey Hun!

I'm getting excited for O to happen. I can't be sure it will happen but the way my OPK is going, its lining up with a regular cycle I would normal have had. I'll test again tonight - some times I get my positive later at the end of the day. But if not, then tomorrow morning for sure. I see no doubt. Hope my body's not playing tricks on me! Gotta make sure we squeeze in some BD time tonight.

You know what, I'd say wait until 11dpo. It's the most times that woman will get an actual positive & I got mine at 11dpo & when I did the math on my last pregnancy, it was probably 11dpo. If you only have that one test - just wait one more day :) TRY HARD!!! :) And don't use the dollar store test. I think I showed you that it was barely readable when all my other tests were so damn obvious!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Hun!
> 
> I'm getting excited for O to happen. I can't be sure it will happen but the way my OPK is going, its lining up with a regular cycle I would normal have had. I'll test again tonight - some times I get my positive later at the end of the day. But if not, then tomorrow morning for sure. I see no doubt. Hope my body's not playing tricks on me! Gotta make sure we squeeze in some BD time tonight.
> 
> You know what, I'd say wait until 11dpo. It's the most times that woman will get an actual positive & I got mine at 11dpo & when I did the math on my last pregnancy, it was probably 11dpo. If you only have that one test - just wait one more day :) TRY HARD!!! :) And don't use the dollar store test. I think I showed you that it was barely readable when all my other tests were so damn obvious!

Barb your positive spirit is awesome. So impressed - I know this TTC stuff is so tough but you are one tough cookie - big hugs to you!!

I forget - do you get other O symptoms other than just the OPK? THat should help you confirm too! I wish I did bahhhh! (I think you mentioned you had EWCM? ) I only notice EWCM after BD sometimes when i am on my fertile days... I did this month - I hope it was CM anyways! It was totally clear and stretchy so it should have been I think...

Yeah you did show me how stupid those dollar store tests are. I will stick with better brands I think.... And yes I will try to wait until at least 11/12 DPO before I use it.


----------



## barbikins

Thanks, Meg - I'm really trying. You know I realized I have major swings. I get frantic when shit's hitting the fan & can't deal with it but then a few days later I pick myself back up & feel better. I can't dwell on my MC. What can that do? It won't reverse what happened. I'm really just hoping & banking that my fertility has improved b/c of the MC & it's our chance to conceive on our own. One can only hope.

Well I was having some EWCM & this morning it was very watery - not EWCM but lots of it & very watery. Which is fertile too. For what ever reason, I'm not getting the great amounts of EWCM that I was getting for a few months past. Also, my cervix was high (still is) & really soft. It's not as soft today as it was a few days ago though. I can have all the symptoms & the positive OPK but that's not a total guarantee. But I hope it is. It's definitely lining up with when I used to Ovulate on a normal basis when I wasn't doing IUI. I really wish my clinic let me do cycle monitoring. :(

You can do it! You can do it! You can do it!
I have a bunch of IC so I will start around 10dpo b/c it's so cheap.


----------



## xxxklkxxx

barbikins said:


> xxxklkxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi Barbs, I'm not 100% sure where I'm up2 as not been given an EDD but from using my ovulation date according to my temps and putting them in on the websites that help you calculate I think I'm now 6 weeks today. The docs saw an empty sac at 4weeks but they expected me to be futhur than that going of my last period but I have long irregular cycles and from my dates I worked out I was 4weeks which is what stage the scan showed me at. My scan is on 1st may at 7.30am not sure what time that is where you are. I should hopefully measure at 8 weeks fingers crossed and be able to see a lil bean and heart beat, so nervous.
> 
> Re: smoking. I wouldn't mind if they weaned themselves off its when they just do it anyway and make no attempt to quit. Your right people did used to it but they had no idea what could happen and to me what could happen is too much if a risk. It cuts the baby's oxygen supply and can cause premature labour, stillbirth, low birthweight, cot death, is that really something you would risk so you could get your nicotine? Coz if I smoked I sure as hell wouldn't make my unborn baby smoke with me, I'd be a nervous wreck and be so scared for my babys health. Babies are precious and are worth so much more than having a cigarette. (When I say you, I don't mean you personally).
> 
> Your opk's are looking promising arent they, keep up with the Bd'ing, my fingers are crossed that egg and sperm meet at a good time and stick fast xx
> 
> That's a super long time to wait for another scan to see if it's a viable pregnancy. Do you have to pay for each visit & scan?
> I wish you the very best. I hope you have a happy & healthy pregnancy!
> And I agree w/you about smoking - totally. I don't understand people. I would never take these risks with a baby. But you know, your friend probably thinks she's invincible & nothing will go wrong.Click to expand...

Yeh I know, it feels forever away. Since my hcg was rising well an they saw the sac in the womb then aren't too worried and would prefer to scan me at 8weeks so they can get a better look at everything as it should be all at a good size for uktrasound then and they will be able see if there's a heart beat. I don't pay for each visit and scan. I expect most smokers during pregnancy think that way. x


----------



## xxxklkxxx

I hope your doing well Nat, your last post seemed abit worrying. thinking of you xx

I feel dreadful today girls I'm really struggling with nausea it just won't go it's constantly there and it's mucking up my appetite not good :-( I just feel soooo sick. 

Barbs I'm excited for you that you might be ovulating already, woohoo, good luck. xx


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies

In the dumps today... had to take my cat to vet last night she was lethargic and throwing up. shes lost a lot of weight lately so I've been worried about her. Anyways so they kept her overnight and did bloodwork and urine but I wont know results until later today/tonight - they did find a mass in or near her bladder so its not looking too good but who knows.... trying to be realistic.

Hubby is picking her up this morning so I may run home on my lunch to go see her - we will see!


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Petzy said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> In the dumps today... had to take my cat to vet last night she was lethargic and throwing up. shes lost a lot of weight lately so I've been worried about her. Anyways so they kept her overnight and did bloodwork and urine but I wont know results until later today/tonight - they did find a mass in or near her bladder so its not looking too good but who knows.... trying to be realistic.
> 
> Hubby is picking her up this morning so I may run home on my lunch to go see her - we will see!

Aww no bless her, I hope she's ok. It's horrible when pets get poorly :-( FX'd for your kitty xx


----------



## Petzy

Thanks KLK :) I'll update later but I am trying not to get my hopes up because the vet was not convincingly optimistic


----------



## barbikins

xxxklkxxx said:


> I hope your doing well Nat, your last post seemed abit worrying. thinking of you xx
> 
> I feel dreadful today girls I'm really struggling with nausea it just won't go it's constantly there and it's mucking up my appetite not good :-( I just feel soooo sick.
> 
> Barbs I'm excited for you that you might be ovulating already, woohoo, good luck. xx

Hey hun,

There are meds available for the nausea. Where are you living?
In Canada we have Diclectin & in the US, they're re-releasing it but in a different name this summer. 
You can sip on steeped fresh ginger tea to help with your tummy. It's difficult & I felt like the nausea wasn't like normal nausea. It was different. I had it mostly all afternoon & worse at night & it never totally eased up so I stayed on meds the whole pregnancy. Eventually I was able to cut down my dosage but I every time I went off it completely, the nausea at night would come back. Hang in there!!!

I hope your 8 week scan comes through perfect. I'm crossing my fingers for you!

I will be taking an OPK either later this morning or this afternoon & I'll post it. We've done poorly with BDing this month :( I was supposed to get some action last night but my hubby was busy & by the time he came over to me I was asleep on the couch & just out of it. So we got some action in this morning :) BUT...we're not doing a great job. And I haven't a real idea when I'll O. If my cycle isn't too screwed up then I guess I'm OK. Anyway, dread really sunk in this morning about the lack of sex :(


----------



## barbikins

Aww Meg, I'm so sorry to hear about your cat. I hope she'll be OK. How old is she?
FX that its not as bad news as it sounds. Let us know how she gets on this morning.
BIG HUG


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Thanks Barbs, I've tried ginger nuts biscuits and I've got travel sickness bands in but nothing's helping. How do you make the fresh ginger tea? Is it yucky?
I live in the uk and I'm not sure if/what meds we can get. I'm sure they only prescribe it if you can't keep anything down though. I kinda feel sea sick that's the only way I can describe it. So I'm being lazy and on the couch watching rubbish tv. I have it worse at night normally but I'm having an extra bad day with it today and its just not easing off. 

I'm sure you've not done that poorly, don't stress over it. As long as you get some spermies up there on their journey your in with a chance. Just relax about it and it will happen. xx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> xxxklkxxx said:
> 
> 
> I hope your doing well Nat, your last post seemed abit worrying. thinking of you xx
> 
> I feel dreadful today girls I'm really struggling with nausea it just won't go it's constantly there and it's mucking up my appetite not good :-( I just feel soooo sick.
> 
> Barbs I'm excited for you that you might be ovulating already, woohoo, good luck. xx
> 
> Hey hun,
> 
> There are meds available for the nausea. Where are you living?
> In Canada we have Diclectin & in the US, they're re-releasing it but in a different name this summer.
> You can sip on steeped fresh ginger tea to help with your tummy. It's difficult & I felt like the nausea wasn't like normal nausea. It was different. I had it mostly all afternoon & worse at night & it never totally eased up so I stayed on meds the whole pregnancy. Eventually I was able to cut down my dosage but I every time I went off it completely, the nausea at night would come back. Hang in there!!!
> 
> I hope your 8 week scan comes through perfect. I'm crossing my fingers for you!
> 
> I will be taking an OPK either later this morning or this afternoon & I'll post it. We've done poorly with BDing this month :( I was supposed to get some action last night but my hubby was busy & by the time he came over to me I was asleep on the couch & just out of it. So we got some action in this morning :) BUT...we're not doing a great job. And I haven't a real idea when I'll O. If my cycle isn't too screwed up then I guess I'm OK. Anyway, dread really sunk in this morning about the lack of sex :(Click to expand...

That was me this month too Barb - but you know as well as I do that it only takes once and you have BD'd enough to cover yourself if you are O'ing - esp since you did it this morning......

and thanks re my kitty - we will see... she is only 11 so I had expected to have another several years with her. I am definitely a dog person and our dog died 4 years ago... she has been a unique substitute since hes been gone lol.


----------



## Petzy

xxxklkxxx said:


> Thanks Barbs, I've tried ginger nuts biscuits and I've got travel sickness bands in but nothing's helping. How do you make the fresh ginger tea? Is it yucky?
> I live in the uk and I'm not sure if/what meds we can get. I'm sure they only prescribe it if you can't keep anything down though. I kinda feel sea sick that's the only way I can describe it. So I'm being lazy and on the couch watching rubbish tv. I have it worse at night normally but I'm having an extra bad day with it today and its just not easing off.
> 
> I'm sure you've not done that poorly, don't stress over it. As long as you get some spermies up there on their journey your in with a chance. Just relax about it and it will happen. xx

KLK Sorry about your sick stomach.... I had a stomach flu for the last week and if I had to live with that nausea every day I would lose my mind so I cant even imagine! All you can do I suppose is rest and try different options like tea, etc... You should see what medication is available to you in the UK though because you cant go on liike this!


----------



## Petzy

CD24 over here... I am doing well - not symptom spotting at all and not too focused on it. In a couple days I may be but for now its a nice break. Had some cramps today and I was like ummm I have had this a million times with no BFP so no thanks lol


----------



## barbikins

xxxklkxxx said:


> Thanks Barbs, I've tried ginger nuts biscuits and I've got travel sickness bands in but nothing's helping. How do you make the fresh ginger tea? Is it yucky?
> I live in the uk and I'm not sure if/what meds we can get. I'm sure they only prescribe it if you can't keep anything down though. I kinda feel sea sick that's the only way I can describe it. So I'm being lazy and on the couch watching rubbish tv. I have it worse at night normally but I'm having an extra bad day with it today and its just not easing off.
> 
> I'm sure you've not done that poorly, don't stress over it. As long as you get some spermies up there on their journey your in with a chance. Just relax about it and it will happen. xx

Are you throwing up?! The pills are made for morning sickness. I do believe there is shot versions.
Ginger tea is yummy & warm. I love it. I think for some people they may need to get used to it. It's very spicy like because it's ginger but its great. Helps a lot of stomach ailments. I have a bad tummy so I know all these natural things ;)
I hope you feel better soon!

Thanks - I'm trying to remain calm!


----------



## barbikins

LOL Meg, don't symptom spot. Just take it easy :)
And you're right - I need some of my own advise eh? But shizz why I"m worried is b/c I dont really know if I'm going to O or not. I took a test last night & it was lighter than yesterday afternoon's :(
I'll take a new test soon-ish. I had to get coffee pee out of my system b/c it's too watered down.

I hope your kitty will be ok. BIG HUG XO

BTW, I'm negotiating an offer on a house right now! So I may have a house soon!!!!


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Thanks Petzy, I'm glad your tummy is better, it wasn't an easy tummy bug for your body to fight off was it. It's does make me lose my mind lol it's just annoying that nothing's helping and having an energetic 3yr old running around while you feel sea sick is not helpful lol but I have to remind myself it will all be worth it in the end because fingers crossed I should have a baby  x

Barbs - please could you send me a recipe? How to make it and quantities of whatever you use? Ill give it a go, it can't hurt can it. x


----------



## barbikins

You just take some fresh ginger, slice it & steep it in hot water like tea. There's no recipe. And you make it as strong as you want by adding more or less ginger.

I took an OPK & it's negative. It's getting lighter. :( I'm not sure what to think.
I had some EWCM just now when I went to the washroom. My cervix is high up but it's firm. Not soft like it should be. It was soft a few days ago. I don't know what's going on anymore. I'm not sure I will & getting to think maybe I'm not going to ovulate.


----------



## xxxklkxxx

So, we told our parents what's been going on and the MIL has opened her big gob and announced it to people. Im so p****d off! We have people phoning us now asking questions and I'm not ready for it all to be out. It was meant to be our decision when to tell ppl and now it's been taken away. URGh I just want to shout n stomp n cry :-(


----------



## barbikins

I'm sorry, that sucks. That was very selfish of her ;(


----------



## xxxklkxxx

I'm sorry, I just needed somewhere to rant. I'm so upset. And Oh is being a typical man and wanting an easy life is just wanting to shrug it off for an easy life. She's stressed me right out and I know I need to stay calm. I hate her so much right now, I've told my oh she's last to know anything at all now, that's it. 

Thankyou for explaining how I make that tea ill get some ginger with my next shop and give it a go. Is it ok to put honey or something in? x


----------



## barbikins

If you told you MIL not to tell anyone, then she's really disrespectful. I'm so sorry. That really sucks. I would be really angry too!

As for Honey, you absolutely could but I'm not sure how the sugar would be on your stomach. I just drink it on its own.


----------



## barbikins

OK ladies so I'm not sure what to think now. 
Here are my OPK's. And one from today. It's negative :(

I'm wondering if I missed my surge yesterday???
It was almost positive, then last night it dropped to negative & today, negative.
 



Attached Files:







opks April.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6









CD13.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 8









CD14.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 6









CD15.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> OK ladies so I'm not sure what to think now.
> Here are my OPK's. And one from today. It's negative :(
> 
> I'm wondering if I missed my surge yesterday???
> It was almost positive, then last night it dropped to negative & today, negative.

Barb I am pretty sure you surged last night - you are probably O'ing


----------



## barbikins

DAMN IT!
We had sex twice on Sunday & only this morning :(


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies - came home & tested. Seems the tests are darker at night than earlier in the day. What do you think. Surge was yesterday??? Or not yet???
Im so confused.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0056.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## barbikins

Nat. I'm thinking of you. And I don't know what's going on with you but we haven't heard from you today & I hope you're OK. 
Big Hug for you! xo


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Barbs, that is confusing, do you not temp along side your opk's? You would see where you ovulated better if you did both? 
I guess your just gona have to relax this cycle and Bd when you want and see if you catch it. 

I'm also thinking if you Nat. I've got a feeling you must of had that operation seen as we haven't heard from you. I'm hoping all is well or as well as it can be considering and I hope you feel better and can go home soon xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hiya girls...well just to let you know I am now home YAYE!!!!!!!! 
Didn't need that opp after all...thank gosh :)
It's been a real rollercoaster of a ride tho....they have found a heart murmur...possible kidney disease and now arthritis of the hips....wtf.....
So I've got to go to my gps ASAP and get all this sorted...I suppose its the medication I got to watch if we want another baby...we don't want anything making it any harder for us.

Soo I couldn't help myself when I got home last night lol...opk's it didn't I. Lol
Just curious as to if I have I'd or not yet...last cycle was cd 13 ....judging by my temps I haven't yet as temp is still quite low and haven't rising above the pre illness temps yet...so I'm out to watch that go up yet ( If it does)
So I know they told me I got to be carful if I was possibly pg befor scan but I'm guessing I defo wasn't what's the harm in trying after eh?
I might still be in with a chance here- I feel flipping dreadfull still lol but if there's still a chance why waist it lol...
oH can't believe my persistence he he heee
Like I said tho why waist An opportunity?
It's all looking good so far...don't think I've o'd yet...and I I'd like to think if I have missed it then at least I get a lil break this cycle when it comes to the ttw....that drives me round the flipping bend lol...

So sorry to hear about your puss cat meg-hopes she's well again soon....I hate it when my trigger is poorly...

Barbs cd 13 looked good to me...fx you caught that eggy....don't worry about bd-ing remember what they all told us when we were all 15... Be carful it only takes once :)
(Bless us for knowing it is actually wayyyyy more complicated than that eh) :)

Kay sorry to hear your sickness is still bad...glad to hear your resting up aswell tho...
Keep trying with the ginger if you can -barbs is right it does work love ((( hugs))) :)

Well ill be back later to revealed my pm opk
Hope your all well and having a great day me petals

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

xxxklkxxx said:


> Barbs, that is confusing, do you not temp along side your opk's? You would see where you ovulated better if you did both?
> I guess your just gona have to relax this cycle and Bd when you want and see if you catch it.
> 
> I'm also thinking if you Nat. I've got a feeling you must of had that operation seen as we haven't heard from you. I'm hoping all is well or as well as it can be considering and I hope you feel better and can go home soon xxx

Hey Hun,
I'm not temping - I had a MC & I hear it can mess it up or w/e. Anyway decided just to use OPK & see what happens. I think you're right though. I just need to let fate take its course. I honestly don't feel very confident this month. 
I will call it 1DPO today & see what unfolds!


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Hiya girls...well just to let you know I am now home YAYE!!!!!!!!
> Didn't need that opp after all...thank gosh :)
> It's been a real rollercoaster of a ride tho....they have found a heart murmur...possible kidney disease and now arthritis of the hips....wtf.....
> So I've got to go to my gps ASAP and get all this sorted...I suppose its the medication I got to watch if we want another baby...we don't want anything making it any harder for us.
> 
> Soo I couldn't help myself when I got home last night lol...opk's it didn't I. Lol
> Just curious as to if I have I'd or not yet...last cycle was cd 13 ....judging by my temps I haven't yet as temp is still quite low and haven't rising above the pre illness temps yet...so I'm out to watch that go up yet ( If it does)
> So I know they told me I got to be carful if I was possibly pg befor scan but I'm guessing I defo wasn't what's the harm in trying after eh?
> I might still be in with a chance here- I feel flipping dreadfull still lol but if there's still a chance why waist it lol...
> oH can't believe my persistence he he heee
> Like I said tho why waist An opportunity?
> It's all looking good so far...don't think I've o'd yet...and I I'd like to think if I have missed it then at least I get a lil break this cycle when it comes to the ttw....that drives me round the flipping bend lol...
> 
> So sorry to hear about your puss cat meg-hopes she's well again soon....I hate it when my trigger is poorly...
> 
> Barbs cd 13 looked good to me...fx you caught that eggy....don't worry about bd-ing remember what they all told us when we were all 15... Be carful it only takes once :)
> (Bless us for knowing it is actually wayyyyy more complicated than that eh) :)
> 
> Kay sorry to hear your sickness is still bad...glad to hear your resting up aswell tho...
> Keep trying with the ginger if you can -barbs is right it does work love ((( hugs))) :)
> 
> Well ill be back later to revealed my pm opk
> Hope your all well and having a great day me petals
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat! I'm so glad you're OK & back home. It does however sound like a dreadful diagnosis. I guess you'll be going back for your kidney's to be monitored (do you need any treatments?) & your heart murmur, can they do anything for it? I have a bad heart palpitations which started two years ago. I am actually going for another round of tests next Thursday b/c it really ramped up lately. I've noticed stress really gets it going.

You certainly have a strong drive to conceive, lady! No rest for the wicked then eh? Did the doctors say you're OK to get pregnant right now?

XO :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

OK Ladies, I haven't a freakin' clue what's really going on w/me. Today I have a negative OPK too so I"m going to say I"m 1DPO today. And see what the hell happens!


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girls...well just to let you know I am now home YAYE!!!!!!!!
> Didn't need that opp after all...thank gosh :)
> It's been a real rollercoaster of a ride tho....they have found a heart murmur...possible kidney disease and now arthritis of the hips....wtf.....
> So I've got to go to my gps ASAP and get all this sorted...I suppose its the medication I got to watch if we want another baby...we don't want anything making it any harder for us.
> 
> Soo I couldn't help myself when I got home last night lol...opk's it didn't I. Lol
> Just curious as to if I have I'd or not yet...last cycle was cd 13 ....judging by my temps I haven't yet as temp is still quite low and haven't rising above the pre illness temps yet...so I'm out to watch that go up yet ( If it does)
> So I know they told me I got to be carful if I was possibly pg befor scan but I'm guessing I defo wasn't what's the harm in trying after eh?
> I might still be in with a chance here- I feel flipping dreadfull still lol but if there's still a chance why waist it lol...
> oH can't believe my persistence he he heee
> Like I said tho why waist An opportunity?
> It's all looking good so far...don't think I've o'd yet...and I I'd like to think if I have missed it then at least I get a lil break this cycle when it comes to the ttw....that drives me round the flipping bend lol...
> 
> So sorry to hear about your puss cat meg-hopes she's well again soon....I hate it when my trigger is poorly...
> 
> Barbs cd 13 looked good to me...fx you caught that eggy....don't worry about bd-ing remember what they all told us when we were all 15... Be carful it only takes once :)
> (Bless us for knowing it is actually wayyyyy more complicated than that eh) :)
> 
> Kay sorry to hear your sickness is still bad...glad to hear your resting up aswell tho...
> Keep trying with the ginger if you can -barbs is right it does work love ((( hugs))) :)
> 
> Well ill be back later to revealed my pm opk
> Hope your all well and having a great day me petals
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Nat! I'm so glad you're OK & back home. It does however sound like a dreadful diagnosis. I guess you'll be going back for your kidney's to be monitored (do you need any treatments?) & your heart murmur, can they do anything for it? I have a bad heart palpitations which started two years ago. I am actually going for another round of tests next Thursday b/c it really ramped up lately. I've noticed stress really gets it going.
> 
> You certainly have a strong drive to conceive, lady! No rest for the wicked then eh? Did the doctors say you're OK to get pregnant right now?
> 
> XO :hugs:Click to expand...

Hiya barbs.....yeah got loads of tests to do yet...with the heart thing I already new I had palpitations going....had it all my life....had a heart monitor strapped to me 3yrs ago to confirm this and it came back with a defo problem going on...my gp was going to follow this up with further investigations but I then gotpg with my son so there was no point in doing anything as pg can give false results and treatment for diagnosis can also lead to problems during pregnancy so we left it till after I had my son...however when you got a child to run around for getting to a gp is another story...not really had the time to follow up investigations since but now I suppose I have NO choice.
Got to go to my gp ASAP to get this sorted...she will probably send me for a heart fitness test first-befor anything else is done.
So Monday morning I'm seeing the gp.:(. Not looking forward to it really...I really hope I can be around for my lo future...worry and stress certainly does bring on episodes doesn't it...
Do you find it just starts for NO reason sometimes tho?
I could be with my feet up watching abit of telly quite happy...and boom it starts...it can be quite scary but I find e less I panic the more likely it will settle w/o lingering for the rest of the day or night...
Sometimes it can last all day and I HAVE to lie down...which can be a problem if I'm out and about lol.
So as for my kidneys i am on some VERY strong antibiotics and painkillers and have to drink at least 3 to 4 litters of water a day...gp will send me for more tests when I see her...more bloods again and maybe a follow up course of antibiotics might be the plan of action....I seem to have responded well to my meds so I'm hoping not really...
The only thing they said about ttc was if I already may have been pg befor ct scan incase it harms baby...but this was impossible as I was only cd 11 when I had the scan and I'm pretty sure I hadn't ovulated and even if I did there was an extremely low chance of conception as we only bd once befor I went in hospital too...
They did say that my meds and all the drugs they pumped into me might hinder our chances but I have noticed LOADS of stretchy cm the past 3 days now...
It may have ruined our chances but I guess I won't know that till end of cycle really....but if an opportunity is there I got to take it hasn't I lol
The thought of it " could have been our month this month " and we didn't do anything about it makes me peeved...so it back to business as usuall...lol
Taking it easy still but I suppose bd-ing can be alittle more fun again as I can't be swinging from the blooming lampshades for him this month...pmsl ha ha haaa

Try and keep positive barbs...altho when the cycle after my mc didn't work I got very down about it...try not to do this as you need to be positive for future cycles love....I REALLY got my fx for you and dh again this cycle ...
I'd keep on opk ing as your cycle maybe alittle longer this time...after a mc your cycle can be as long as 6 weeks...I was five and and it really played games with my head and then obviously the huge disappointment set in when af arrived...
But I had to stay strong bc getting too down about it can affect your hormone levels and that can affect your LH surges for the next cycle too...
Ooooh my mid morning opk is looking good...I'm thinking if I haven't missed it I might o on cd 16 or 17 again this month...lets see :)
Hope your ok barbs....major fx for you :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat,

Yes my Palipitations some times come on for no reason. I could be having a relaxing bath & bam it starts. But lately it's been a lot & lasting for longer & more frequent. And I've had a lot of things & stress going on so I can see why it's happening.
However, as Murphy's Law would have it, when I get the monitor my heart will be normal.That's what happened last time about 2 years ago. It's also conciquently when I got pregnant w/my daughter & my doc thinks I probably had some underlying issue & pregnancy brought this on. 

I hope you still have a shot even though you're not feeling great. And it sounds scary but stay strong. Just make sure to take care of yourself!!!
You're not working, right?

xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> OK Ladies, I haven't a freakin' clue what's really going on w/me. Today I have a negative OPK too so I"m going to say I"m 1DPO today. And see what the hell happens!

Barb - I agree - I think you should call it 1DPO today and see what the hell happens! tee hee :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat,
> 
> Yes my Palipitations some times come on for no reason. I could be having a relaxing bath & bam it starts. But lately it's been a lot & lasting for longer & more frequent. And I've had a lot of things & stress going on so I can see why it's happening.
> However, as Murphy's Law would have it, when I get the monitor my heart will be normal.That's what happened last time about 2 years ago. It's also conciquently when I got pregnant w/my daughter & my doc thinks I probably had some underlying issue & pregnancy brought this on.
> 
> I hope you still have a shot even though you're not feeling great. And it sounds scary but stay strong. Just make sure to take care of yourself!!!
> You're not working, right?
> 
> xo

I get them too!! On and off for years - sometimes really bad - I have had all kinds of cardiac tests and nada really.....


----------



## Petzy

Nat so glad you are home!!! I really hope you are on the up and up! and I would tell you to stop worrying about damn TTC this month but I know its pointless! LOL

xx


----------



## Petzy

HI Girls - sorry busy busy day

got the call from the vet and kitty is ok I think!! It ended up being her thyroid and high blood pressure... thats how she lost so much weight... she is going to start some meds tonight which should help her symptoms and make her better :)

8DPO today and nothing to report on that front LOL


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat,
> 
> Yes my Palipitations some times come on for no reason. I could be having a relaxing bath & bam it starts. But lately it's been a lot & lasting for longer & more frequent. And I've had a lot of things & stress going on so I can see why it's happening.
> However, as Murphy's Law would have it, when I get the monitor my heart will be normal.That's what happened last time about 2 years ago. It's also conciquently when I got pregnant w/my daughter & my doc thinks I probably had some underlying issue & pregnancy brought this on.
> 
> I hope you still have a shot even though you're not feeling great. And it sounds scary but stay strong. Just make sure to take care of yourself!!!
> You're not working, right?
> 
> xo

Naa not working but stay at home mum...I really think that being around helps develop a good sense of family togetherness trust and closer bonding...I will be going back to work part time when he goes to nursery tho...not sure what ill do yet as I always wanted to be a TA or even one better a teacher but that will take ALOT of work at uni to get there...not only that my English is ( for lack of a better word...) SHITE lol....doubt that will get me through uni course anyway lol
Something will come along tho so that's cool....

Totally get you about the heart monitor....when I got it strapped to me I was like ...yeah this is totally not going to show anything as today of all days will be the day it doesn't happen...but it did and they caught it on the monitor ...
I would defo keep your follow ups going...palpitations need to be solved as I know how much of an issue this can cause when all your trying to do is the housework or at the supermarket...even playing with my son it gets difficult and of course there I am smiling away thinking oh shit my hearts not going to stop is it....keep smilingggggg Harry's looking at you...lol
So yeah I know how much of worry it can be when you allow yourself to think about it.

I feel like total pants tonight...it sucks really....I just want to feel well again
It's weird bc when I'm well all I wish for is to be the ONE that's looked after lol and now I am unwell I just want to go back to being the mother hen again lol...

So are you going to carry on opks barbs....?
Think meg right...it probly is 1dpo but bc of your mc -your cycle might be later I would keep opk-ing just incase :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Nat so glad you are home!!! I really hope you are on the up and up! and I would tell you to stop worrying about damn TTC this month but I know its pointless! LOL
> 
> xx

Hiya petz...thankyou for your well wishes :flower:
So glad your kitty is on the mend ...
Re: ttc.......lol....I see what you mean...I was just curious At first...I though oooooh I wonder what an opk would look like in this stage of cycle
......then that's it your in and there's no getting back out again lol.....especially as low temps and negative opk went together and I thought maybe just maybe it hasn't happened yet .....a girl gotta try I suppose lol :)

Fx for you and dh this cycle :flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ok so this looks promising eh? :)
Cd14 is today's opks....I'd say its nearly there or there...it's defo stronger than last cycles positive...so thinking I'm going o in the next 24 hrs or so :happydance:

Well I thought I may have missed it...so blooming lucky I got out of that hospital when I did :)
I guess I wouldn't feel the o pain this cycle as I'm on very strong painkillers so there's no way I could feel that this time....thinking I may not dose up when I go to bed tonight just to see if o pain kicks in...if It does tho it be dosing up again...:wacko:


Can I ask???
Does your cm dry up abit when your are past follicular stage?


So I'm hoping for a higher temp on Sunday to show that o has happend ...oh I really hope so :shrug:

Let me know what you all think ladies of my evening opk...is it positive do you think? :)

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## natjenson

Edit on my last post of opk.......
That pic really does no justice to the strength of colour on opks....it looks alot stronger here In front of me...the pic is not that good really...:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Ok so this looks promising eh? :)
> Cd14 is today's opks....I'd say its nearly there or there...it's defo stronger than last cycles positive...so thinking I'm going o in the next 24 hrs or so :happydance:
> 
> Well I thought I may have missed it...so blooming lucky I got out of that hospital when I did :)
> I guess I wouldn't feel the o pain this cycle as I'm on very strong painkillers so there's no way I could feel that this time....thinking I may not dose up when I go to bed tonight just to see if o pain kicks in...if It does tho it be dosing up again...:wacko:
> 
> 
> Can I ask???
> Does your cm dry up abit when your are past follicular stage?
> 
> 
> So I'm hoping for a higher temp on Sunday to show that o has happend ...oh I really hope so :shrug:
> 
> Let me know what you all think ladies of my evening opk...is it positive do you think? :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hi Nat You can definitely see a progression there even though the pictures are dry now.

I can't see if it's positive or not because it's hard to tell with them being dry but if you say that they look much darker in person that could be. post another picture today right after you've taken it if you can


----------



## Petzy

Happy Saturday ladies. How is everyone today? I'm doing pretty good. I haven't been doing any symptoms spotting really so that's been a nice break for me I do expect AF to show up but at the same time who knows I'm really not thinking about it very much although I probably will in a couple of days lol. I do have one test sitting around but I think because it's a life brand and also a blue dye test that I'm not that eager to take it. I am about 9dpo today I think.


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Ok so this looks promising eh? :)
> Cd14 is today's opks....I'd say its nearly there or there...it's defo stronger than last cycles positive...so thinking I'm going o in the next 24 hrs or so :happydance:
> 
> Well I thought I may have missed it...so blooming lucky I got out of that hospital when I did :)
> I guess I wouldn't feel the o pain this cycle as I'm on very strong painkillers so there's no way I could feel that this time....thinking I may not dose up when I go to bed tonight just to see if o pain kicks in...if It does tho it be dosing up again...:wacko:
> 
> 
> Can I ask???
> Does your cm dry up abit when your are past follicular stage?
> 
> 
> So I'm hoping for a higher temp on Sunday to show that o has happend ...oh I really hope so :shrug:
> 
> Let me know what you all think ladies of my evening opk...is it positive do you think? :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Hi Nat You can definitely see a progression there even though the pictures are dry now.
> 
> I can't see if it's positive or not because it's hard to tell with them being dry but if you say that they look much darker in person that could be. post another picture today right after you've taken it if you canClick to expand...

Hiya meg...well I took my mid afternoon opk today and I'd say its DEFO positive...I'm going to post a pic of it along side my evening opk later so you can all see....I'm chuffed to bits I haven't missed o this cycle....good timing eh? :)
So far I'm going to go with Monday being1 dpo...hope so .fx :)
I'm cd15 today so that means if opk IS indeed positive today i will be ovulating on cd 16 this cycle..a little later than last cycles...just waiting for my temp to rise to confirm this now...
I had to stop taking the maca when in hospital bc there's not enough medical evidence to say weather or not it could have interfered with all the meds I've been on...going to start it again on Monday tho..I recon that the maca DEfO helps with cm...I've had a ton of it this cycle...I didn't manage to take the honey everyday this time as I was ill so I know it wasn't that.
Hope your well love....well done with the non ss lol...what cd are you on now?....when are you going to test? Day before af or earlier? 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hey Nat. I'm on Cd 26 today. I usually have a 27 day cycle so AF would be due Monday but once in awhile I O 2 days later and have a 29 day cycle so I am expecting AF on Wednesday instead. We will see. Opks didn't work too well this month so I am guessing but I think I'm right.


----------



## Petzy

By the way Nat I just looked up where you live in Plymouth and it looks absolutely gorgeous! I couldn't believe the pictures. I bet it's best in the summertime by the water. :)


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hey Nat. I'm on Cd 26 today. I usually have a 27 day cycle so AF would be due Monday but once in awhile I O 2 days later and have a 29 day cycle so I am expecting AF on Wednesday instead. We will see. Opks didn't work too well this month so I am guessing but I think I'm right.

Ahhh soo at the very most you only have to wait as long as 4 days to test...:thumbup:
You done really well with not ss...I always say I'm not going to do it but I always end up doing it lol...can't help it can ya lol :)
I got my fx for your bfp meg... You really deserve it...:) :flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> By the way Nat I just looked up where you live in Plymouth and it looks absolutely gorgeous! I couldn't believe the pictures. I bet it's best in the summertime by the water. :)

Ahhhh thankyou ...yeah it's quite nice here in the summer...lots to do and see...we get an awful lot of tourists tho so sometimes getting to see or enjoy things can be quite a busy event of affairs lol...
Failing that we got some splendus beaches and holiday spots around us too...
Mind you our summers have been NON existent the last 3yrs now...we are all praying for a good one this year lol....it gets so depressing without a good summer let alone 3 in a row....
I'm thinking great Britain will be quite quiet next year if we have a summer like last years....lol- everyone will be going abroad instead...kind of good in way bc everything will get cheap again so holidayers will stay or more will come back ...
Either way I don't much care I just want some flipping sun pmsl :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well there it is....positive I'd say would you girls :happydance:
So do I call tmr 1 dpo or is that Monday???

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Well there it is....positive I'd say would you girls :happydance:
> So do I call tmr 1 dpo or is that Monday???
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I tend to follow Barb's rule of 2 days later lol. But not always haha. However I think it's better!! 

Congrats on the positive and welcome to the horrid 2ww lol


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Hiya girls,
Well I've had a sleepless night with kidney pain and been to doctors today and I have another uti, wonderful, more anti biotics for me. I never vet get them. Only ever had em when I was pregnant with my son so figures that it would happen again this time. I'm at my doctors on Monday to discuss maybe having a mild anti biotic I can take throughout this pregnancy to prevent reaccurances.

Petzy, oooh your close fingers crossed 

Nat, I'd say go of your temps on your chart as that will tell you how many dpo you are and the ppl should hopefully confirm x


----------



## Petzy

xxxklkxxx said:


> Hiya girls,
> Well I've had a sleepless night with kidney pain and been to doctors today and I have another uti, wonderful, more anti biotics for me. I never vet get them. Only ever had em when I was pregnant with my son so figures that it would happen again this time. I'm at my doctors on Monday to discuss maybe having a mild anti biotic I can take throughout this pregnancy to prevent reaccurances.
> 
> Petzy, oooh your close fingers crossed
> 
> Nat, I'd say go of your temps on your chart as that will tell you how many dpo you are and the ppl should hopefully confirm x

Hey KLK you poor thing! I have never had a UTI but they sound awful. I have had a bladder infection not sure if its the same but it was really uncomfortable. 

FX you can get something to help prevent it happening again


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies. I missed so much! I was out getting an inspection done in the new house & unfortunately the foundation crumbled so we are backing out :(
I'm so sad. We have to hit the pavement again looking for a new house. So tomorrow we will head back out. 

Wow all three of us have palpitations?! Is this really so common? It really freaks me out. I think it's mostly just stress. Sigh. 

So ladies - Nat I'm glad you're OK and thanks for the pep talks. You rock! I think I ovulated but I plan to keep testing just incase. And keep BDing!
I have lots to catch up on here including I see there are some tests for me to check out!

Meg I'm gladly your kitty is doing well. Great news. Meds eh?! Gah. 
Poor cat. 
And yes the positive OPK can be a 12-24-48 hours until you O but safely best to say O the day after your surge. 

Ok I'm working in reading all your posts!


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Ok so this looks promising eh? :)
> Cd14 is today's opks....I'd say its nearly there or there...it's defo stronger than last cycles positive...so thinking I'm going o in the next 24 hrs or so :happydance:
> 
> Well I thought I may have missed it...so blooming lucky I got out of that hospital when I did :)
> I guess I wouldn't feel the o pain this cycle as I'm on very strong painkillers so there's no way I could feel that this time....thinking I may not dose up when I go to bed tonight just to see if o pain kicks in...if It does tho it be dosing up again...:wacko:
> 
> 
> Can I ask???
> Does your cm dry up abit when your are past follicular stage?
> 
> 
> So I'm hoping for a higher temp on Sunday to show that o has happend ...oh I really hope so :shrug:
> 
> Let me know what you all think ladies of my evening opk...is it positive do you think? :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Looks like your test is almost positive. Maybe in the next 2 days I'd say. 

And yes, my CM dries up totally right after ovulation & then some time in the TWW my CM gets creamy & watery a bit. Then dries up. It's like up & down. 

I will take your advice & keep testing but I think I ovulated. My CM was ewcm & cervix was high & soft. And now it's firm & dry. But you know, who knows?! I may be very wrong. We just have to keep having sex, I have to keep testing & see what comes of it.


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Well there it is....positive I'd say would you girls :happydance:
> So do I call tmr 1 dpo or is that Monday???
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Oh yeah!!!! Very positive!
You will O tmr & 1dpo Monday. 

Yay we will all be in TWW together!!!

Xx


----------



## natjenson

Hiya me petals....well temp dropped ever so slightly this morning so expecting it to rise sharply tmr morning...hope so fx :)

Ahhh barbs sorry to hear about the house ...hope you find the house of your dreams soon-things will piece themselfs back together eventually :)

How you holding up meg? Still no ss I hope lol :)

Hiya Kay hope your feeling better today..you keep them feets up ok :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!

Thanks Nat I hope we find some thing soon we are runnin out of time. :(

My OpK is positive this morning. I'm going to test again later. But it's the first real positive test so I'm going to assume I'm havering a later O this cycle? My tests from a few days back was not actually positive, only almost. 

B.


----------



## barbikins

Here's my CD 18 OPK
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## barbikins

Nat how are you feeling?!
I love your choice of words lol. Petals. :) 
I do t mind being a part of a purdy flower. xo
I hope your recovering.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Here's my CD 18 OPK


:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


That's a nice opk there barbs...:)
I'm feeling ok I guess...still in quite abit of pain I'm having to stay on these painkillers but they wear out very quickly tho...I've been dozing off today...quite tired- think its the codeine I'm taking lol :)
Hoping I feel better tomorow it's been too long now :(
Hopefully get to see my gp tmr- she best be there lol 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Here's my CD 18 OPK

Yup that is deffo positive!!! You are prob having a long cycle given everything if you are Oing this late. 

Thats is great to see!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Here's my CD 18 OPK
> 
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> 
> That's a nice opk there barbs...:)
> I'm feeling ok I guess...still in quite abit of pain I'm having to stay on these painkillers but they wear out very quickly tho...I've been dozing off today...quite tired- think its the codeine I'm taking lol :)
> Hoping I feel better tomorow it's been too long now :(
> Hopefully get to see my gp tmr- she best be there lol
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Nat so sorry you are in pain poor girl. :( I really hope you get over this thing soon it is nasty!!!


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies happy Sunday. Well I think I am around 10 dpo today. I have not been symptom spotting at all it's such a nice change. But I did use my other life brand test just now which was of course BFN. Lame. Ah well not shocked whatsoever to say the least. I will just wait for AF to show now....


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat, I'm so sorry you're not feeling well. When are you going to your doctor again? I'm assuming you'll have to keep tabs what's going on. I'm sending you well wishes. XO
Thanks for your enthousiasim over my positive OPK! I got EWCM & stuff but I don't think that was my surge a few days back. Too bad it's a longer cycle :(
We BD'd twice yesterday just because so it would be awesome. Plus we should try to BD tonight & tmr! I think given we did twice yesterday & we get in today we should be OK. I thought I did a shoddy job at Bding this month.

I don't know what to think this cycle. I'm afraid what if I don't ovulate.
And the only way I got pregnant was through IUI since I gave birth. Well, guess we'll see :) If not, I'm prepared to jump back into IUI next month.

Awe, Meg - don't give up. I didn't get my bfp (or v.faint line) until 11dpo & it was in the evening. So, don't give up!!!!! FX


----------



## barbikins

Ladies my test just now is even darker! Will be testing this out.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat, I'm so sorry you're not feeling well. When are you going to your doctor again? I'm assuming you'll have to keep tabs what's going on. I'm sending you well wishes. XO
> Thanks for your enthousiasim over my positive OPK! I got EWCM & stuff but I don't think that was my surge a few days back. Too bad it's a longer cycle :(
> We BD'd twice yesterday just because so it would be awesome. Plus we should try to BD tonight & tmr! I think given we did twice yesterday & we get in today we should be OK. I thought I did a shoddy job at Bding this month.
> 
> I don't know what to think this cycle. I'm afraid what if I don't ovulate.
> And the only way I got pregnant was through IUI since I gave birth. Well, guess we'll see :) If not, I'm prepared to jump back into IUI next month.
> 
> Awe, Meg - don't give up. I didn't get my bfp (or v.faint line) until 11dpo & it was in the evening. So, don't give up!!!!! FX

Ahh thanks barb...well hoping to see my gp in the morning-if she's in the surgery - I like to see her only really- she knows me very well and I've got a good patient relationship with her ...
I've been worrying today about how long I've been poorly for- 10 days now and the pain is breath taking at times to say the least :wacko:

Lol we bd twice yesterday too...it was even better the second time round bc there was less pressure on the " hope it works" thoughts...so it was for fun instead :) 
I'm really hoping I see a temp rise in the morning...sure hope so anyway ...ill have a shorter lueteal phase this cycle as I normally around 15/16/17 days going by previous record cycle history so far...
Going to start pg testing 10 dpo this time too..that way I should get too worked up about it all...after a week of testing it can get emotionally draining can't it...NOT doing that to myself this time :)

Your pm opk looks amaizballs barb :happydance: ...mine went weak again tonight so it's defo 1dpo tmr-Yaye :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

Holy crap Barbs! That's as positive as they come!!! I wish you the best of luck this month!!! (As of all you ladies of course).


----------



## natjenson

Ohhhh:( temps not risen yet :( I must be in the 36 hr of ovulation frame this time ...booooo! Lol
I wanted to see a big line going up Up up today....oh well maybe tmr instead :)

I'm a bit peeved this mrn...my gp is not till Wednesday...rahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :(
Lol.
Got to wait till then now...I hope I can get this pain at bay till then.
Hope you are all having a better start. To your day than mine girls :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Ladies my test just now is even darker! Will be testing this out.

Hey thats great! Wow so dark eh!:happydance:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat, I'm so sorry you're not feeling well. When are you going to your doctor again? I'm assuming you'll have to keep tabs what's going on. I'm sending you well wishes. XO
> Thanks for your enthousiasim over my positive OPK! I got EWCM & stuff but I don't think that was my surge a few days back. Too bad it's a longer cycle :(
> We BD'd twice yesterday just because so it would be awesome. Plus we should try to BD tonight & tmr! I think given we did twice yesterday & we get in today we should be OK. I thought I did a shoddy job at Bding this month.
> 
> I don't know what to think this cycle. I'm afraid what if I don't ovulate.
> And the only way I got pregnant was through IUI since I gave birth. Well, guess we'll see :) If not, I'm prepared to jump back into IUI next month.
> 
> Awe, Meg - don't give up. I didn't get my bfp (or v.faint line) until 11dpo & it was in the evening. So, don't give up!!!!! FX

I know I know - but when you know you just know, you know? LMAO

Sad but true! I am honestly not upset right now... pretty sure I am out. Its because we had such a crap fertile week with DH being so sick and even though I O'd later than I thought I wasnt confident in coverage at all so I have not expected a BFP this cycle at all..... I would be shocked. Although ask me when i start bleeding and I will probably do my standard day mope. LOL

I am about 11 DPO today.. normally due today but since I think I O'd two days later I would be due for AF on Wednesday...

Trying to convince DH to take me to Mexico in a few weeks LOL its not working so far hah!!!


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Nat, I'm so sorry you're not feeling well. When are you going to your doctor again? I'm assuming you'll have to keep tabs what's going on. I'm sending you well wishes. XO
> Thanks for your enthousiasim over my positive OPK! I got EWCM & stuff but I don't think that was my surge a few days back. Too bad it's a longer cycle :(
> We BD'd twice yesterday just because so it would be awesome. Plus we should try to BD tonight & tmr! I think given we did twice yesterday & we get in today we should be OK. I thought I did a shoddy job at Bding this month.
> 
> I don't know what to think this cycle. I'm afraid what if I don't ovulate.
> And the only way I got pregnant was through IUI since I gave birth. Well, guess we'll see :) If not, I'm prepared to jump back into IUI next month.
> 
> Awe, Meg - don't give up. I didn't get my bfp (or v.faint line) until 11dpo & it was in the evening. So, don't give up!!!!! FX
> 
> I know I know - but when you know you just know, you know? LMAO
> 
> Sad but true! I am honestly not upset right now... pretty sure I am out. Its because we had such a crap fertile week with DH being so sick and even though I O'd later than I thought I wasnt confident in coverage at all so I have not expected a BFP this cycle at all..... I would be shocked. Although ask me when i start bleeding and I will probably do my standard day mope. LOL
> 
> I am about 11 DPO today.. normally due today but since I think I O'd two days later I would be due for AF on Wednesday...
> 
> Trying to convince DH to take me to Mexico in a few weeks LOL its not working so far hah!!!Click to expand...

Fx for you meg :)
Oh yeah Mexico...I'd love to go there meg :)
Reeeeeeeebah reeeeeeeebah reeeeeebah Mek key can no
Ohhhh he's got to take ya surely....:happydance:
Cook some fajitas -have a Mexican night in...maybe that might sway him lol 
It could be a vagita fajita night in pmsl....:rofl:
Ok that joke was lame but funny at the time lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Nat, I'm so sorry you're not feeling well. When are you going to your doctor again? I'm assuming you'll have to keep tabs what's going on. I'm sending you well wishes. XO
> Thanks for your enthousiasim over my positive OPK! I got EWCM & stuff but I don't think that was my surge a few days back. Too bad it's a longer cycle :(
> We BD'd twice yesterday just because so it would be awesome. Plus we should try to BD tonight & tmr! I think given we did twice yesterday & we get in today we should be OK. I thought I did a shoddy job at Bding this month.
> 
> I don't know what to think this cycle. I'm afraid what if I don't ovulate.
> And the only way I got pregnant was through IUI since I gave birth. Well, guess we'll see :) If not, I'm prepared to jump back into IUI next month.
> 
> Awe, Meg - don't give up. I didn't get my bfp (or v.faint line) until 11dpo & it was in the evening. So, don't give up!!!!! FX
> 
> I know I know - but when you know you just know, you know? LMAO
> 
> Sad but true! I am honestly not upset right now... pretty sure I am out. Its because we had such a crap fertile week with DH being so sick and even though I O'd later than I thought I wasnt confident in coverage at all so I have not expected a BFP this cycle at all..... I would be shocked. Although ask me when i start bleeding and I will probably do my standard day mope. LOL
> 
> I am about 11 DPO today.. normally due today but since I think I O'd two days later I would be due for AF on Wednesday...
> 
> Trying to convince DH to take me to Mexico in a few weeks LOL its not working so far hah!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Fx for you meg :)
> Oh yeah Mexico...I'd love to go there meg :)
> Reeeeeeeebah reeeeeeeebah reeeeeebah Mek key can no
> Ohhhh he's got to take ya surely....:happydance:
> Cook some fajitas -have a Mexican night in...maybe that might sway him lol
> It could be a vagita fajita night in pmsl....:rofl:
> Ok that joke was lame but funny at the time lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

LOL !! You are hilarious

DH keeps saying that we can go anywhere I want in July - and that we can go away for my 30th Bday then

But I am worried I could be pg then and there is no way I am going on an all inclusive if im pregnant - not really my idea of a fun trip LOL - so I would rather go now!

We will see... doesnt look likely though damn!!


----------



## Petzy

Yikes girls I think I am PMS'ing - I just ate pad thai with the girls at lunch followed by a sprinkle donut!! AHHHHHHHHH lol


----------



## butterflywolf

Petzy said:


> Yikes girls I think I am PMS'ing - I just ate pad thai with the girls at lunch followed by a sprinkle donut!! AHHHHHHHHH lol

...Normally I don't post much in this thread since I prefer to be a stalker...but I just have to let you know...I want a damn sprinkled donut now!


----------



## Petzy

butterflywolf said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Yikes girls I think I am PMS'ing - I just ate pad thai with the girls at lunch followed by a sprinkle donut!! AHHHHHHHHH lol
> 
> ...Normally I don't post much in this thread since I prefer to be a stalker...but I just have to let you know...I want a damn sprinkled donut now!Click to expand...

Butterfly - too funny - I know you stalk us but you are more than welcome to post anytime haha.... and yes they are awesome and hit the sweet spot!!


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

Hi Ladies! I'm 5dpo and have already started testing....like 2 days ago hahah , I don't why I do this to myself but I can't help it!! Ill be POAS almost every day for the next week or so! Good luck !!! Does anyone else have any symptoms yet? I have some pains in left ovary. Kind of like O pain? Wondering what that's all about! I did just get off BC about 2 months ago so who knows :/ my boobs feel like they might hurt too! Lol


----------



## barbikins

LOL Nat you're hilarious! I like your Mexican Theme night!

Aw Meg that's so nice you can go away for your birthday. But I hear you about being preggers. I was always paranoid about flying in my first trimester too so we never really planned a trip at all. Life as we know it is on HOLD.

I'm considering Ovulation day today so 1dpo tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope you're wrong Meg - AF stay the EFF away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> LOL Nat you're hilarious! I like your Mexican Theme night!
> 
> Aw Meg that's so nice you can go away for your birthday. But I hear you about being preggers. I was always paranoid about flying in my first trimester too so we never really planned a trip at all. Life as we know it is on HOLD.
> 
> I'm considering Ovulation day today so 1dpo tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope you're wrong Meg - AF stay the EFF away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know... as much as I would love to go away for my bday I would rather go now because I dont want to go away pg.... not even just because of flying but I like my cocktails at the beach and it would not be as much fun with a bottle of water haha....

I hope Im wrong too blahhhh but I dont think I am!

I have zero symptoms if I think about it....just started to get little pangs in bbs - zip else.


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

Has anyone got an evap line as soon as 20 min? I took a test and it seemed to be BFN as of 8 min after testing , I went to make lunch for the kids and checked it again at 10/15 min later I see the faintest of all faint line showed up.... Blue dye test :/ I knew better than to buy the blue dye test! :( now ill be buying more tonight lol


----------



## barbikins

Meg, I hear ya - it's not the same preggers. But you know I just kept waiting & waiting. I could have done so much over the past year if I didn't wait for what I thought would end in pregnancy. GAH. Can't plan so far in advance!

I do hear you though - when you know AF is on her way, you just know. I always know. ALWAYS!


As for EVAPs, 20 min is longer than the alloted time for reading a test which is 10 minutes. If nothing by then - throw her out!
Wanna post a photo of it? And if you're not sure, take another test :)


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

Thanks!! How do I post a pic on here? I have one more test, trying to hold my urine as long as I can! I took the last test after a bottle of water and cup of coffee :/


----------



## natjenson

LoveMy2Boys2 said:


> Has anyone got an evap line as soon as 20 min? I took a test and it seemed to be BFN as of 8 min after testing , I went to make lunch for the kids and checked it again at 10/15 min later I see the faintest of all faint line showed up.... Blue dye test :/ I knew better than to buy the blue dye test! :( now ill be buying more tonight lol

Hiya lovemy2boys2...welcome love :)
We're are all poas addicts here...your in good company there lol
Blue dye tests huh- they SUCK love...I try to stay away from these as they are cruel...maybe if you think it could be genuine maybe test again tmr with a pink dye one instead....
I went slightly loopy last cycle and started testing as early as 1dpo-yah really lol 
Fx for your bfp and lots of baby dust to you :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Yes I think blue dye tests are junk unfortunately.... Ive seen a lot of evaps on them here. Dont know why I bought one oh yes they were on sale of course... blah!!

And Barb I agree - could be waiting forever.. I will feel DH out some more about going away in May lol... we will see!

I kiind of want AF to show up so I can stop thinking about it.....because now that i am 2 days away I am definitely thinking about it a bit more and SS a bit too.... BBs arent sore yet but sometimes they arent sore until right around when she shows... nothing is reliable anymore LOL


----------



## natjenson

Aw got my fx for you meg...major tight :)

Just a thought but is there anything a nice drive away instead...beach- cocktails...(fair enough minus the weather -I get it) but even somewhere quiet and idillic instead maybe...
Not the same tho I know...

Now this is a long shot but my mother always told me when you plan a holiday or when you start to save -baby's have a habit of coming along lol...so what if you plan yourself a nice holiday and see what happens...if it doesn't - bonus - you got yourself a fantabulous holibob...if it does happen - bonus- your preggers instead :)
Worth a try eh? Win win I say he he heee

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

LoveMy2Boys2 said:


> Thanks!! How do I post a pic on here? I have one more test, trying to hold my urine as long as I can! I took the last test after a bottle of water and cup of coffee :/

Hiya
Just click on go advanced at bottom of thread...
That will take you to another page where you click on the attachment file to insert your pic...that will take you to another page where you add your file then you close that page once it's uploaded and it will take you back to your reply...:)
:flower:
Good luck love

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Aw got my fx for you meg...major tight :)
> 
> Just a thought but is there anything a nice drive away instead...beach- cocktails...(fair enough minus the weather -I get it) but even somewhere quiet and idillic instead maybe...
> Not the same tho I know...
> 
> Now this is a long shot but my mother always told me when you plan a holiday or when you start to save -baby's have a habit of coming along lol...so what if you plan yourself a nice holiday and see what happens...if it doesn't - bonus - you got yourself a fantabulous holibob...if it does happen - bonus- your preggers instead :)
> Worth a try eh? Win win I say he he heee
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I was thinking the same thing.. I would get cancellation insurance just in case! and something to look forward to you know? we are away for two weeks in the fall but I cannot wait that long! lol


----------



## barbikins

Meg, where are you going in the fall?
We only have local trips planned. Ottawa in June, two camping trips. July & August. No where nice and beachy.

I hope this year we all get our bfps. We finally deserve it dammit!
Meg when is your Specialist appointment?


----------



## barbikins

Blue dye tests are horrid!!!! I've had many Evaps. Pink dye only!!!!!


----------



## natjenson

Oh my gosh barbs and meg I'm watching the news and seen the foiled terrorist attack in Canada...so glad they caught the sick evil *******s...apparently it was supposed to be a train from Toronto to New York...
What the feck is wrong with people these days eh?

Make love not war I say :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ha ha haaaa NO WAY...ok so I swore on my last post and it got blatted out lol...he he heeee :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Nat it's crazy. The bomb in Boston has caused a ripple effect of paranoid people. 
It's totally nuts and tragic.


----------



## barbikins

My F words don't get bleeped out. It's weird. Selective?! Lol


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat it's crazy. The bomb in Boston has caused a ripple effect of paranoid people.
> It's totally nuts and tragic.

Completely understand ...it must be an horrid feeling...
When we hosted the Olympics last year I was really afraid to go to any of the events...we went to greet our torch bearer and tryed to enjoy our local ceremony - we had our pic took with the actuall torch aswell...but the whole feel of the day was parannoying (lol is that even word? ):shrug::haha:

Well I know I can speak for our country when I say all our of thoughts and prayers are with you all...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

2dpo.....I had a nice rise in temp this morning...shot up to 99.068 - now stay there please lol
Not much else to report really apart from...I wanna dam test already ha ha haaa...I'm not going to tho its completely pointless...8 days to go Yaye...:)

Hope your having a great day me petals...
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

LOL I don't think paranoying is a word :) You're a funny lady.
OH btw, Cori Street - I"m just past the point where Sunita died.
Tina's flat got broken into so Gary spends the night. Roy's mom gets caught w/her pot brownies :) Don't tell me more!!!!

I just did a Cori Street google though & find out that Tina MacIntyre's character will get written out :( I really like her.

1dpo over here, lady! So you're testing at 10dpo? I'll probably test before my hope of waiting until 11dpo. LOL. Maybe I should keep the tradition & test starting 6dpo? But I already know that's a wasted effort. Lets see how long I can go for!


----------



## barbikins

We never did get to BD last night. Hubby was very tired, cranky & stressed out. 
I think I did pretty good though so I am not too concerned. What can I do now, nothing. Just wait & see if my efforts worked.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> LOL I don't think paranoying is a word :) You're a funny lady.
> OH btw, Cori Street - I"m just past the point where Sunita died.
> Tina's flat got broken into so Gary spends the night. Roy's mom gets caught w/her pot brownies :) Don't tell me more!!!!
> 
> I just did a Cori Street google though & find out that Tina MacIntyre's character will get written out :( I really like her.
> 
> 1dpo over here, lady! So you're testing at 10dpo? I'll probably test before my hope of waiting until 11dpo. LOL. Maybe I should keep the tradition & test starting 6dpo? But I already know that's a wasted effort. Lets see how long I can go for!

I know I'm a ditz when it comes to English...where my brains were at when in English at school ill never know...lol

Ohh yeah tinas a very naughty girl-Nuff said :)
And Sylvia -hilairious lol.

6dpo? Well I tend to start around then too. But I'm going to try my absolute hardest not to this time..I notice that it tends to add to my anxieties and I get myself in a emotional tizzy lol 
Last cycle I started at 1dpo lol? Wth was I thinking lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Right ok quick question.....I have no cover line yet on my chart is this normal...it also says no ovulation has been detected either...I defo charted my positive opk...so do I have to wait for 3 consecutive days with a higher temp before this changes?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, where are you going in the fall?
> We only have local trips planned. Ottawa in June, two camping trips. July & August. No where nice and beachy.
> 
> I hope this year we all get our bfps. We finally deserve it dammit!
> Meg when is your Specialist appointment?

We are going to my inlaws condo in Florida... we go 1-2 times per year to either take the car down and fly back, or fly there and drive the car back. its fun - we always make a road trip out of the one way drive and go to different places... so basically a week on the road and a week in Florida - we often go in May but we are going in the fall instead. I am counting the months LOL.......

If we dont go away in May for a week we may do it in June or July... we will see.... bahhhh 

I am a beach hound and love the warm weather I was not meant for Canadian climate lol.... We plan to live half the year in Florida later in life like my in laws...


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Oh my gosh barbs and meg I'm watching the news and seen the foiled terrorist attack in Canada...so glad they caught the sick evil *******s...apparently it was supposed to be a train from Toronto to New York...
> What the feck is wrong with people these days eh?
> 
> Make love not war I say :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Yeah I really dont know how they planned to pull it off....actually sounds silly to me.

I try not to be paranoid but it is hard when therre are recent events like Boston to be honest. Makes me want to avoid popular tourist areas just in the back of my head... ie. CN tower or the falls... but we cant be afraid of everything or we will miss out!! AHHH its tough!!

Ive been to NYC a few times and i was there the last time in October.... being in that world trade centre is pretty eerie. It is obviously still being built but to be so far underground on the subway line under there you can see where they are still rebuilding all the core structure and you can kind of imagine how insane it was in 2011.... its awful. But Americans are resilient people and especially new yorkers


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> We never did get to BD last night. Hubby was very tired, cranky & stressed out.
> I think I did pretty good though so I am not too concerned. What can I do now, nothing. Just wait & see if my efforts worked.

You did just fine for coverage! So now do your best to chill out and see how it goes :) :winkwink:


----------



## Petzy

Well Ladies... CD29 today and about 12 DPO or so.... crunch time so to speak.

AF due tomorrow I am quite sure.

My bb's were a bit sore yesterday but only very mildly and more of a shootin pain than their normal achyness - BUT i have had this happen before so it fluctuates every month.... they are not sore at all right now but plenty of time for that!

I was a bit crampy yesterday too - very mild. Sometimes I get that too so all of this is normal for me.

No pink CM yet - however I can sometimes get this the night before AF shows or even the morning of so I cant rely on that either haha

I am expecting AF to show despite the tiny hope I have. I wont be as dissapointed as I usually am I dont think. But we will see LOL


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Meg, where are you going in the fall?
> We only have local trips planned. Ottawa in June, two camping trips. July & August. No where nice and beachy.
> 
> I hope this year we all get our bfps. We finally deserve it dammit!
> Meg when is your Specialist appointment?
> 
> We are going to my inlaws condo in Florida... we go 1-2 times per year to either take the car down and fly back, or fly there and drive the car back. its fun - we always make a road trip out of the one way drive and go to different places... so basically a week on the road and a week in Florida - we often go in May but we are going in the fall instead. I am counting the months LOL.......
> 
> If we dont go away in May for a week we may do it in June or July... we will see.... bahhhh
> 
> I am a beach hound and love the warm weather I was not meant for Canadian climate lol.... We plan to live half the year in Florida later in life like my in laws...Click to expand...


Oooo Florida - lush meg..:)
My oH sister has a villa there we really want to there next year...we'll get a cheap deal out of her aswell...it's ideal bc it's only five minutes from Disney land and our lo will be just the right age aswell-it should be really exciting for him.:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Meg, where are you going in the fall?
> We only have local trips planned. Ottawa in June, two camping trips. July & August. No where nice and beachy.
> 
> I hope this year we all get our bfps. We finally deserve it dammit!
> Meg when is your Specialist appointment?
> 
> We are going to my inlaws condo in Florida... we go 1-2 times per year to either take the car down and fly back, or fly there and drive the car back. its fun - we always make a road trip out of the one way drive and go to different places... so basically a week on the road and a week in Florida - we often go in May but we are going in the fall instead. I am counting the months LOL.......
> 
> If we dont go away in May for a week we may do it in June or July... we will see.... bahhhh
> 
> I am a beach hound and love the warm weather I was not meant for Canadian climate lol.... We plan to live half the year in Florida later in life like my in laws...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooo Florida - lush meg..:)
> My oH sister has a villa there we really want to there next year...we'll get a cheap deal out of her aswell...it's ideal bc it's only five minutes from Disney land and our lo will be just the right age aswell-it should be really exciting for him.:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Ohhh your LO will just love it haha - Disney is the best :) we are about 1.5 hours from there - not too far - but we plan to send the grandparents to take the future kiddies to disney while me and DH kick back at the beach hahaha - kidding! (kind of LOL). the condo is on the gulf of mexico side - about 15 min from Tampa. the most amazing beaches and warmest water. I am drooling just thinking about it lmao


----------



## natjenson

Ahh I just noticed we are about to hit page 300...and only 14posts away from 3000...this thread is amaizballs...:)


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Meg, where are you going in the fall?
> We only have local trips planned. Ottawa in June, two camping trips. July & August. No where nice and beachy.
> 
> I hope this year we all get our bfps. We finally deserve it dammit!
> Meg when is your Specialist appointment?
> 
> We are going to my inlaws condo in Florida... we go 1-2 times per year to either take the car down and fly back, or fly there and drive the car back. its fun - we always make a road trip out of the one way drive and go to different places... so basically a week on the road and a week in Florida - we often go in May but we are going in the fall instead. I am counting the months LOL.......
> 
> If we dont go away in May for a week we may do it in June or July... we will see.... bahhhh
> 
> I am a beach hound and love the warm weather I was not meant for Canadian climate lol.... We plan to live half the year in Florida later in life like my in laws...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooo Florida - lush meg..:)
> My oH sister has a villa there we really want to there next year...we'll get a cheap deal out of her aswell...it's ideal bc it's only five minutes from Disney land and our lo will be just the right age aswell-it should be really exciting for him.:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ohhh your LO will just love it haha - Disney is the best :) we are about 1.5 hours from there - not too far - but we plan to send the grandparents to take the future kiddies to disney while me and DH kick back at the beach hahaha - kidding! (kind of LOL). the condo is on the gulf of mexico side - about 15 min from Tampa. the most amazing beaches and warmest water. I am drooling just thinking about it lmaoClick to expand...

Omg your selling it meg:thumbup:-I'm drooling here too lol...
My oH has been there loads of times...the big kid pmsl...he never grew up really lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Im new to this thread but need hlp..I am 4 days before my period..I used a 5 days sooner dg rexall test and this is wat I got within 5 min.. is it a blue evap? I sooo need ur eyes..lol..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130422_143340.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Im new to this thread but need hlp..I am 4 days before my period..I used a 5 days sooner dg rexall test and this is wat I got within 5 min.. is it a blue evap? I sooo need ur eyes..lol..

Momma - the blue dye tests are junk unfortunately - so hard to tell - it could be an evap - is the line colored when you see it up close? or is it grey?

You should try an FRER - pink dye - to be sure


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Im new to this thread but need hlp..I am 4 days before my period..I used a 5 days sooner dg rexall test and this is wat I got within 5 min.. is it a blue evap? I sooo need ur eyes..lol..
> 
> Momma - the blue dye tests are junk unfortunately - so hard to tell - it could be an evap - is the line colored when you see it up close? or is it grey?
> 
> You should try an FRER - pink dye - to be sureClick to expand...

Its definaately blue but it soo thin. Thats y I thinkin its odd


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Im new to this thread but need hlp..I am 4 days before my period..I used a 5 days sooner dg rexall test and this is wat I got within 5 min.. is it a blue evap? I sooo need ur eyes..lol..

Hiya mommaplus I see your test and petz is right them blue deyes are yuck and cruel...it does look like an evap to me love sorry ...what about try with a pink strip instead...fx for your bfp :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Yaye we hit page 300 :happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Im new to this thread but need hlp..I am 4 days before my period..I used a 5 days sooner dg rexall test and this is wat I got within 5 min.. is it a blue evap? I sooo need ur eyes..lol..
> 
> Hiya mommaplus I see your test and petz is right them blue deyes are yuck and cruel...it does look like an evap to me love sorry ...what about try with a pink strip instead...fx for your bfp :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks..:) I def gona get a frer...r those the best ya think?


----------



## natjenson

Yeah they seem to be the best ones...most reliable I'd say...I can't buy them where I live but I can get them online...I've never heard of an evap with a frer :)
Ill ask barbs if she can post a good site recommendation for frers..
I see your a mum of five love: WOW you must have your hands full there lol
I've always wanted a big family- life had other ideas for me tho lol
Best of luck with testing :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Barbs have you got a good site recommended to buy frers on? 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Yeah they seem to be the best ones...most reliable I'd say...I can't buy them where I live but I can get them online...I've never heard of an evap with a frer :)
> Ill ask barbs if she can post a good site recommendation for frers..
> I see your a mum of five love: WOW you must have your hands full there lol
> I've always wanted a big family- life had other ideas for me tho lol
> Best of luck with testing :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Yes.. lol big family indeed. I grew up w 7 brothers. Lol there were 8 of us. I had 4 kids from a previous..3boys and one girl..I got remarried and me and my husband had an oops and had my youngest son. Lol so makin the number 5.. my husband wld love a little girl so I caved and tokd him we wld try one more time. My births were easy, had one in a pool and one was born at home. I always seemed to concieve rather easily or unexpectadly..but since my last I have developed pretty bad endometriosis so I dnt know if my body will take on another pregnancy..I just pray(mostly for my husband) to give him a chance at a little girl. How long u been ttc? Any kids


----------



## mommaplus05

I also had two miscarriages. :( one at 6wks and one at 9wks. Was pregnant w twins at one t ime but one of the babies literally vanished! Gave birth to one healthy boy and one empty sac(full of fluid, but no baby) very odd..didnt have but one early ultrasound cuz I was going to a midwife. No clue wen other baby died and was assuming my body absorbed it very early on.


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> I also had two miscarriages. :( one at 6wks and one at 9wks. Was pregnant w twins at one t ime but one of the babies literally vanished! Gave birth to one healthy boy and one empty sac(full of fluid, but no baby) very odd..didnt have but one early ultrasound cuz I was going to a midwife. No clue wen other baby died and was assuming my body absorbed it very early on.

Aww that's very sad I'm sorry for your loss (((hugs)))....I had a loss in January-new years eve at 10 wks...it's very upsetting isn't it...
Yh I have a lo- boy- handful -but a wonderful lil man...very smart and caring and We long to give him a brother or sister to grow up with...
He took such a long time to have aswell-7yrs ...he so special to us :)

I have looked on amazon for some frers but they don't list them as actuall frers so I don't know if that site would be any good to you...:) if you come across a better one let me know :) :) :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> I also had two miscarriages. :( one at 6wks and one at 9wks. Was pregnant w twins at one t ime but one of the babies literally vanished! Gave birth to one healthy boy and one empty sac(full of fluid, but no baby) very odd..didnt have but one early ultrasound cuz I was going to a midwife. No clue wen other baby died and was assuming my body absorbed it very early on.
> 
> Aww that's very sad I'm sorry for your loss (((hugs)))....I had a loss in January-new years eve at 10 wks...it's very upsetting isn't it...
> Yh I have a lo- boy- handful -but a wonderful lil man...very smart and caring and We long to give him a brother or sister to grow up with...
> He took such a long time to have aswell-7yrs ...he so special to us :)
> 
> I have looked on amazon for some frers but they don't list them as actuall frers so I don't know if that site would be any good to you...:) if you come across a better one let me know :) :) :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Im very sorry for ur loss as well...I feel blessed to have all my kids but I wld never hesitate, if there were only so many babies handed dwn to woman ttc I wld definately step back and give u girls the babies ...I often feel guilty for havin so many kids wen there are so many woman that truly deserve to have more. I truly pray for u and will send every ounch of energy ur way in hope that ur little one can have a sibling and u get another previous baby..lots of baby dust ur way!!!!


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> I also had two miscarriages. :( one at 6wks and one at 9wks. Was pregnant w twins at one t ime but one of the babies literally vanished! Gave birth to one healthy boy and one empty sac(full of fluid, but no baby) very odd..didnt have but one early ultrasound cuz I was going to a midwife. No clue wen other baby died and was assuming my body absorbed it very early on.
> 
> Aww that's very sad I'm sorry for your loss (((hugs)))....I had a loss in January-new years eve at 10 wks...it's very upsetting isn't it...
> Yh I have a lo- boy- handful -but a wonderful lil man...very smart and caring and We long to give him a brother or sister to grow up with...
> He took such a long time to have aswell-7yrs ...he so special to us :)
> 
> I have looked on amazon for some frers but they don't list them as actuall frers so I don't know if that site would be any good to you...:) if you come across a better one let me know :) :) :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Im very sorry for ur loss as well...I feel blessed to have all my kids but I wld never hesitate, if there were only so many babies handed dwn to woman ttc I wld definately step back and give u girls the babies ...I often feel guilty for havin so many kids wen there are so many woman that truly deserve to have more. I truly pray for u and will send every ounch of energy ur way in hope that ur little one can have a sibling and u get another previous baby..lots of baby dust ur way!!!!Click to expand...


Ahhhhhhh that's lovely thankyou mommaplus ...:hugs: :flower:
Don't feel guilty tho love...it is your destiny to have them babas...
I hope you get your little girl for your husband too
Lots of baby dust to you both too :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> I also had two miscarriages. :( one at 6wks and one at 9wks. Was pregnant w twins at one t ime but one of the babies literally vanished! Gave birth to one healthy boy and one empty sac(full of fluid, but no baby) very odd..didnt have but one early ultrasound cuz I was going to a midwife. No clue wen other baby died and was assuming my body absorbed it very early on.
> 
> Aww that's very sad I'm sorry for your loss (((hugs)))....I had a loss in January-new years eve at 10 wks...it's very upsetting isn't it...
> Yh I have a lo- boy- handful -but a wonderful lil man...very smart and caring and We long to give him a brother or sister to grow up with...
> He took such a long time to have aswell-7yrs ...he so special to us :)
> 
> I have looked on amazon for some frers but they don't list them as actuall frers so I don't know if that site would be any good to you...:) if you come across a better one let me know :) :) :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Im very sorry for ur loss as well...I feel blessed to have all my kids but I wld never hesitate, if there were only so many babies handed dwn to woman ttc I wld definately step back and give u girls the babies ...I often feel guilty for havin so many kids wen there are so many woman that truly deserve to have more. I truly pray for u and will send every ounch of energy ur way in hope that ur little one can have a sibling and u get another previous baby..lots of baby dust ur way!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh that's lovely thankyou mommaplus ...:hugs: :flower:
> Don't feel guilty tho love...it is your destiny to have them babas...
> I hope you get your little girl for your husband too
> Lots of baby dust to you both too :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Welcome Mommaplus - so sorry about your MC's - I wish you the best of luck and you are in good hands on this thread if you want to join us :)


----------



## natjenson

Hiya Kay...how did it go yesterday ...hope it went well :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

ummmm earth to Barb???


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> I also had two miscarriages. :( one at 6wks and one at 9wks. Was pregnant w twins at one t ime but one of the babies literally vanished! Gave birth to one healthy boy and one empty sac(full of fluid, but no baby) very odd..didnt have but one early ultrasound cuz I was going to a midwife. No clue wen other baby died and was assuming my body absorbed it very early on.
> 
> Aww that's very sad I'm sorry for your loss (((hugs)))....I had a loss in January-new years eve at 10 wks...it's very upsetting isn't it...
> Yh I have a lo- boy- handful -but a wonderful lil man...very smart and caring and We long to give him a brother or sister to grow up with...
> He took such a long time to have aswell-7yrs ...he so special to us :)
> 
> I have looked on amazon for some frers but they don't list them as actuall frers so I don't know if that site would be any good to you...:) if you come across a better one let me know :) :) :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Im very sorry for ur loss as well...I feel blessed to have all my kids but I wld never hesitate, if there were only so many babies handed dwn to woman ttc I wld definately step back and give u girls the babies ...I often feel guilty for havin so many kids wen there are so many woman that truly deserve to have more. I truly pray for u and will send every ounch of energy ur way in hope that ur little one can have a sibling and u get another previous baby..lots of baby dust ur way!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh that's lovely thankyou mommaplus ...:hugs: :flower:
> Don't feel guilty tho love...it is your destiny to have them babas...
> I hope you get your little girl for your husband too
> Lots of baby dust to you both too :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome Mommaplus - so sorry about your MC's - I wish you the best of luck and you are in good hands on this thread if you want to join us :)Click to expand...

Thank u!! I wld love to join..


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> LOL I don't think paranoying is a word :) You're a funny lady.
> OH btw, Cori Street - I"m just past the point where Sunita died.
> Tina's flat got broken into so Gary spends the night. Roy's mom gets caught w/her pot brownies :) Don't tell me more!!!!
> 
> I just did a Cori Street google though & find out that Tina MacIntyre's character will get written out :( I really like her.
> 
> 1dpo over here, lady! So you're testing at 10dpo? I'll probably test before my hope of waiting until 11dpo. LOL. Maybe I should keep the tradition & test starting 6dpo? But I already know that's a wasted effort. Lets see how long I can go for!
> 
> I know I'm a ditz when it comes to English...where my brains were at when in English at school ill never know...lol
> 
> Ohh yeah tinas a very naughty girl-Nuff said :)
> And Sylvia -hilairious lol.
> 
> 6dpo? Well I tend to start around then too. But I'm going to try my absolute hardest not to this time..I notice that it tends to add to my anxieties and I get myself in a emotional tizzy lol
> Last cycle I started at 1dpo lol? Wth was I thinking lol
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Naught girl huh?! Don't tell me!!!!! I don't know how much further you are than we are in the show.

I don't want to start at 6dpo really b/c I know it'll be negative. I would like to hold out to 10dpo at minimum. Maybe 9. I think that's reasonable!
OMG I went a bit crazy & got my massive delivery of OPKs GAWD. 
My OPK today is negative!


----------



## barbikins

Ladies I am here :)
Sorry! It's been a busy day. We are putting an offer in on another house tonight so we're just going crazy :)

Meg - Florida sounds nice! I've never been a big fan of FL myself but a sunny destination sounds great! And if you have accommodations covered, perfect!
Did you take a test today?!

Nat, how are you doing today? Are you feeling any better at all? You seeing your GP this week right?

1dpo in the house! WHOOP WHOOP! Trying to keep sane.

Welcome Momma! I saw your blue dye test & it seems like there is a faint line. Blue dye tests in my experience are brutal. I've had a lot of false positives. I think you need to get a FRER.

I don't have online links to FRER tests but Internet Cheapies I do!

www.makeababy.ca - Canadian (I think they deliver to the USA)
https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com - USA - They deliver to Canada too


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Ladies I am here :)
> Sorry! It's been a busy day. We are putting an offer in on another house tonight so we're just going crazy :)
> 
> Meg - Florida sounds nice! I've never been a big fan of FL myself but a sunny destination sounds great! And if you have accommodations covered, perfect!
> Did you take a test today?!
> 
> Nat, how are you doing today? Are you feeling any better at all? You seeing your GP this week right?
> 
> 1dpo in the house! WHOOP WHOOP! Trying to keep sane.
> 
> Welcome Momma! I saw your blue dye test & it seems like there is a faint line. Blue dye tests in my experience are brutal. I've had a lot of false positives. I think you need to get a FRER.
> 
> I don't have online links to FRER tests but Internet Cheapies I do!
> 
> www.makeababy.ca - Canadian (I think they deliver to the USA)
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com - USA - They deliver to Canada too

Urgh I wish I could say I felt better but I can't..I've been on bed rest today-well- sofa rest instead lol...my gp is in tmr so I'm going to see her then...I'm going to be real peeved if I can't get in to see her...ill have to demand my docter lol

I did the same with massive deliverys last night lol...I ordered 75 pg tests pmsl...I told oH I did it and he looked at me like "are you fecking crazy woman". Lol
He gets it tho...it's simply saving the penny's love I say to atleast try and convince him it's a good idea lol :)

I've had thoughts of poas today...why? Why ? Why? Lol

When do you usually get your cover line on your chart barbs? How many days after o?


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok so i need poas anonymous..lol I went and got a frer..did a lil color enhamce to show..is this evap or indent line? Pics were takin about 5 min after..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130423_145206.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommaplus05

Hard to upload the way it looks
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130423_144931.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 9


----------



## butterflywolf

I do see something, can you upload an original without enhancements, mommaplus?


----------



## mommaplus05

butterflywolf said:


> I do see something, can you upload an original without enhancements, mommaplus?

I think this is the orig
 



Attached Files:







20130423_143648.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mommaplus05

A lil color
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130423_152559.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## butterflywolf

mommaplus05 said:


> butterflywolf said:
> 
> 
> I do see something, can you upload an original without enhancements, mommaplus?
> 
> I think this is the origClick to expand...

I see something real faint on it. Kind of looks the way mine did at 7 dpo. Hard to tell though if it has color or not online. But if it came up within 5 mins that is a good sign. Wait two days to let your HCG build up and then test again. (or if you're like me test with a digi and see what you get).


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I am here :)
> Sorry! It's been a busy day. We are putting an offer in on another house tonight so we're just going crazy :)
> 
> Meg - Florida sounds nice! I've never been a big fan of FL myself but a sunny destination sounds great! And if you have accommodations covered, perfect!
> Did you take a test today?!
> 
> Nat, how are you doing today? Are you feeling any better at all? You seeing your GP this week right?
> 
> 1dpo in the house! WHOOP WHOOP! Trying to keep sane.
> 
> Welcome Momma! I saw your blue dye test & it seems like there is a faint line. Blue dye tests in my experience are brutal. I've had a lot of false positives. I think you need to get a FRER.
> 
> I don't have online links to FRER tests but Internet Cheapies I do!
> 
> www.makeababy.ca - Canadian (I think they deliver to the USA)
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com - USA - They deliver to Canada too
> 
> Urgh I wish I could say I felt better but I can't..I've been on bed rest today-well- sofa rest instead lol...my gp is in tmr so I'm going to see her then...I'm going to be real peeved if I can't get in to see her...ill have to demand my docter lol
> 
> I did the same with massive deliverys last night lol...I ordered 75 pg tests pmsl...I told oH I did it and he looked at me like "are you fecking crazy woman". Lol
> He gets it tho...it's simply saving the penny's love I say to atleast try and convince him it's a good idea lol :)
> 
> I've had thoughts of poas today...why? Why ? Why? Lol
> 
> When do you usually get your cover line on your chart barbs? How many days after o?
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Ok so Natalie I finally looked up what PMSL means because I had no idea haha - Pissing Myself Laughing LOL! Now it makes much more sense haha


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Ladies I am here :)
> Sorry! It's been a busy day. We are putting an offer in on another house tonight so we're just going crazy :)
> 
> Meg - Florida sounds nice! I've never been a big fan of FL myself but a sunny destination sounds great! And if you have accommodations covered, perfect!
> Did you take a test today?!
> 
> Nat, how are you doing today? Are you feeling any better at all? You seeing your GP this week right?
> 
> 1dpo in the house! WHOOP WHOOP! Trying to keep sane.
> 
> Welcome Momma! I saw your blue dye test & it seems like there is a faint line. Blue dye tests in my experience are brutal. I've had a lot of false positives. I think you need to get a FRER.
> 
> I don't have online links to FRER tests but Internet Cheapies I do!
> 
> www.makeababy.ca - Canadian (I think they deliver to the USA)
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com - USA - They deliver to Canada too

Hey Barb! Glad to see you here....another offer thats awesome!! FX!!

No I have not tested - due tomorrow AF - lol kinda dreading it...

There is always tonight though LMAO!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> A lil color

I cant see anything but I find I am not as good at this as others on the forums.... they see BFP way before I do in most cases unless its a blaring positive!


----------



## barbikins

I don't see a conclusive pink line. There is something but appears as an evap. 
FX


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I am here :)
> Sorry! It's been a busy day. We are putting an offer in on another house tonight so we're just going crazy :)
> 
> Meg - Florida sounds nice! I've never been a big fan of FL myself but a sunny destination sounds great! And if you have accommodations covered, perfect!
> Did you take a test today?!
> 
> Nat, how are you doing today? Are you feeling any better at all? You seeing your GP this week right?
> 
> 1dpo in the house! WHOOP WHOOP! Trying to keep sane.
> 
> Welcome Momma! I saw your blue dye test & it seems like there is a faint line. Blue dye tests in my experience are brutal. I've had a lot of false positives. I think you need to get a FRER.
> 
> I don't have online links to FRER tests but Internet Cheapies I do!
> 
> www.makeababy.ca - Canadian (I think they deliver to the USA)
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com - USA - They deliver to Canada too
> 
> Urgh I wish I could say I felt better but I can't..I've been on bed rest today-well- sofa rest instead lol...my gp is in tmr so I'm going to see her then...I'm going to be real peeved if I can't get in to see her...ill have to demand my docter lol
> 
> I did the same with massive deliverys last night lol...I ordered 75 pg tests pmsl...I told oH I did it and he looked at me like "are you fecking crazy woman". Lol
> He gets it tho...it's simply saving the penny's love I say to atleast try and convince him it's a good idea lol :)
> 
> I've had thoughts of poas today...why? Why ? Why? Lol
> 
> When do you usually get your cover line on your chart barbs? How many days after o?
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

You're saving lots of money ordering IC's. I have a few pregnancy tests but I might try to test out using the opks because I know it turns positive when there is HCG present. Maybe next week ill order more preggo tests. 

Your cover line will happen once FF is sure you've ovulated. It's taken me up to 3 days to get it. 

Don't test yet!!! I swears I'm going to try and be real good and make it to at least 9dpo....


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> I don't see a conclusive pink line. There is something but appears as an evap.
> FX

So I showed test to my husband..he demanded I hold my pee 3hrs and retest..the last test was after like a 1 hr hold. If that..well I hona post pics in a few but got a nice faint pink line..can see it if I set test on counter and step back 5ft..my knees started shakin and my husband looked like he was gona faint. Lol I think he wanted a girl but didnt think it cld actually happe . Ima retest w fmu tomorroow and if I get another line and it looks good I may make a doc apt..soooo weird. I just stopped taking bc on march 29th..had withdrawl bleed april 2nd.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg! I hope the wicked witch stays away. What date is your appointment next month?
I asked a many posts back and I'm not sure if your responded. Sorry if I'm asking again and you told me. 
Are you testing this evening or just waiting it out??

OK ladies I'm taking off soon to place my bid on a home. Wish me luck!!

Cheers xo


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok here is the unedited pic..wat ya all think
 



Attached Files:







20130423_161323.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mommaplus05

I just inverted it jic u cldnt see
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130423_162035.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mommaplus05

Dnt know if I hit right button
 



Attached Files:







20130423_161314.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Hard to upload the way it looks

Ok so I do see something now...it's very faint but it's there...awwwwe fx for you love :)
I'd defo do another one tmr :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> butterflywolf said:
> 
> 
> I do see something, can you upload an original without enhancements, mommaplus?
> 
> I think this is the origClick to expand...

Ooh yep you got a line there :happydance:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg! I hope the wicked witch stays away. What date is your appointment next month?
> I asked a many posts back and I'm not sure if your responded. Sorry if I'm asking again and you told me.
> Are you testing this evening or just waiting it out??
> 
> OK ladies I'm taking off soon to place my bid on a home. Wish me luck!!
> 
> Cheers xo

Hey Barb - no I am holding out till tomorrow because I don't want to get my hopes up or waste money - sigh!! Lol. I forced myself to go home. I do expect AF in the morning so we will have to see what the morning brings lol. 

As Of now the appt is booked for May 28th (also in my signature tee hee) which is a a couple days after my next AF should be over.


----------



## Petzy

Momma- If you had not posted the tweaked inverted picture I would have said that it was an evap but the tweaked picture does show a line! How many dpo are you sorry if you have said all this already


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I am here :)
> Sorry! It's been a busy day. We are putting an offer in on another house tonight so we're just going crazy :)
> 
> Meg - Florida sounds nice! I've never been a big fan of FL myself but a sunny destination sounds great! And if you have accommodations covered, perfect!
> Did you take a test today?!
> 
> Nat, how are you doing today? Are you feeling any better at all? You seeing your GP this week right?
> 
> 1dpo in the house! WHOOP WHOOP! Trying to keep sane.
> 
> Welcome Momma! I saw your blue dye test & it seems like there is a faint line. Blue dye tests in my experience are brutal. I've had a lot of false positives. I think you need to get a FRER.
> 
> I don't have online links to FRER tests but Internet Cheapies I do!
> 
> www.makeababy.ca - Canadian (I think they deliver to the USA)
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com - USA - They deliver to Canada too
> 
> Urgh I wish I could say I felt better but I can't..I've been on bed rest today-well- sofa rest instead lol...my gp is in tmr so I'm going to see her then...I'm going to be real peeved if I can't get in to see her...ill have to demand my docter lol
> 
> I did the same with massive deliverys last night lol...I ordered 75 pg tests pmsl...I told oH I did it and he looked at me like "are you fecking crazy woman". Lol
> He gets it tho...it's simply saving the penny's love I say to atleast try and convince him it's a good idea lol :)
> 
> I've had thoughts of poas today...why? Why ? Why? Lol
> 
> When do you usually get your cover line on your chart barbs? How many days after o?
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> You're saving lots of money ordering IC's. I have a few pregnancy tests but I might try to test out using the opks because I know it turns positive when there is HCG present. Maybe next week ill order more preggo tests.
> 
> Your cover line will happen once FF is sure you've ovulated. It's taken me up to 3 days to get it.
> 
> Don't test yet!!! I swears I'm going to try and be real good and make it to at least 9dpo....Click to expand...

Ooh barbs I never knew that..a positive on opk? That's cool...what if it a faint line? Or does it have to be blaring?
How many dpo does this work?
Thanks for info on ff that helps ALOT I got alittle worried then lol
You can do it barbs..we both can lol...waiting is real hard tho isn't.....self control that's what we need ha ha haaaa :thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html. Nat - it can work but not always. See the link!


----------



## natjenson

Ahhh go on meg-test! He he hee....I'm on the edge of me seat here lol....
Naa I totally get you for waiting ...wish I was that good tho :)


Barbs good luck with the house :)

Mommaplus...I see a line...defo test again tmr morning yeah...:)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ooh TA much meg...I'm checking this right out :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Ahhh go on meg-test! He he hee....I'm on the edge of me seat here lol....
> Naa I totally get you for waiting ...wish I was that good tho :)
> 
> 
> Barbs good luck with the house :)
> 
> Mommaplus...I see a line...defo test again tmr morning yeah...:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I don't have any so it makes it much easier once I'm home LOL. 

The only reason I don't order loads of IC is because I am far too cheap Haha and hate the disappointment !


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html. Nat - it can work but not always. See the link!

Wow that was very interesting meg...
I just HAD to test this out aswell...a flaming good excuse to poas I say pmsl...
So OF COURSE it was negative but I'm going to try this method out around 9dpo against my hgc's and see wht I get...
Yaye a new experiment to play around with ha haaa

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Ahhh go on meg-test! He he hee....I'm on the edge of me seat here lol....
> Naa I totally get you for waiting ...wish I was that good tho :)
> 
> 
> Barbs good luck with the house :)
> 
> Mommaplus...I see a line...defo test again tmr morning yeah...:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I am around 11dpo..not real sure. Just know the wk I o'ed


----------



## barbikins

Momma I see a line! Hope it's real! How long have you been trying?

Sorry Meg you're right. I've seen your signature so many times its lime I don't see it any more lolllll

Girls we didnt get the house :( too many offers and we for out bid :(

OPK as HPt doesn't always work. You ca t use it alone but I can tell you that both times I got trigger my OPK was positives because of the HCG. And when I was pregnant last month my OPK was blazing positive. So it's a good clue either way! I'm going to test all week to see how it goes :)


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Momma I see a line! Hope it's real! How long have you been trying?
> 
> Sorry Meg you're right. I've seen your signature so many times its lime I don't see it any more lolllll
> 
> Girls we didnt get the house :( too many offers and we for out bid :(
> 
> OPK as HPt doesn't always work. You ca t use it alone but I can tell you that both times I got trigger my OPK was positives because of the HCG. And when I was pregnant last month my OPK was blazing positive. So it's a good clue either way! I'm going to test all week to see how it goes :)

This is only my first month. Went off bc pills march 29th. Actually wasnt hona start ttc but my bc was recalled..so missed a few then cldnt start new pk til after my period..my husband been wantin a daughter so figured we wld try this month and if we were meant to concieve then we wld have another..:) if I dnt concieve then I dnt know if I will keep tryin or go bk on pill.. I have unbearable ovulation pain...so really dnt wana go to many months off the pill because I cant handle the pain...but looks like there is a definate chance I may b pregnant...:)


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Hi Nat, sorry Ive not been on much. I'm so tired and sicky and I jut can't concentrate and my memory's not doing so well lol by the time I've caught up on the chat on this thread I've forgotten what's been said and don't know what to write lol. I've been wearing sea bands which help some days but not on the bad days. 1 week today until our scan, getting more nervous the closer it gets. I didn't speak with my dr on mon. I had to go in to give them a pee sample to send to the lab to make sure I'm on correct anti biotics so will probably have a chat when results are back in. I hope your feeling better? I also have become good friends with my couch lol. have you seen your dr yet? xx

Barbs - sorry to hear you lost your bid. It obviously wasn't meant to be that house. I believe in fate and you will end up in the house that your meant for.
Good luck xx

Meg - I'm on the edge of my seat too waiting for your result, I really hope your positive this cycle  I wasn't far off my fertility appointment when I got my Bfp, I was 2 months away. Sending you lots of luck xx

Momma - Hi  it's looking very hopefull for you. If so, you conceived quickly! Wow x


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Momma I see a line! Hope it's real! How long have you been trying?
> 
> Sorry Meg you're right. I've seen your signature so many times its lime I don't see it any more lolllll
> 
> Girls we didnt get the house :( too many offers and we for out bid :(
> 
> OPK as HPt doesn't always work. You ca t use it alone but I can tell you that both times I got trigger my OPK was positives because of the HCG. And when I was pregnant last month my OPK was blazing positive. So it's a good clue either way! I'm going to test all week to see how it goes :)

Ukhummmmm....lol...didn't you say you were going to hold off with the testing lol
Althoe I am vey tempted to try this out with the opks too lol
Sorry to hear the bids fell through barbs...Kay right you'll get a great house and it will be the one that's meant to be :flower:
Hay I'm really looking forward to megs test today ....I got my fx for her big time.:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well I got my cover line today :happydance: Yaye....it's looking ok so far.and my stats on ff also say our bd coverage gives us a high chance.estimated due date if we caught that eggy is 12th of jan 2014 - which is my step pops birthday Yaye...
I'm 3dpo today...just playing the waiting game now...7days to go until the testing begins...

So how is everyone today?:)
Meg have you tested yet?:)

:) :) :)


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok here is my test w fmu..taken at 5am w fmu
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130424_071623.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok here is my test w fmu..taken at 5am w fmu


Yep yep yep that's defo a bfp mummaplus...congrats happy healthy 9months to you and dh...:happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Ok here is my test w fmu..taken at 5am w fmu
> 
> 
> Yep yep yep that's defo a bfp mummaplus...congrats happy healthy 9months to you and dh...:happydance:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Im still in disbelief. It totally is sureal..ima wait til friday and see if af shows. Its still early. It may not stick.. prayin..


----------



## Petzy

Momma! - is there color in that line I have terrible line eye and cant tell - that being said I have never seen an evap or indent on a FRER before... I really hope this is your BFP!!! Do you have any more tests with you ??


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Well I got my cover line today :happydance: Yaye....it's looking ok so far.and my stats on ff also say our bd coverage gives us a high chance.estimated due date if we caught that eggy is 12th of jan 2014 - which is my step pops birthday Yaye...
> I'm 3dpo today...just playing the waiting game now...7days to go until the testing begins...
> 
> So how is everyone today?:)
> Meg have you tested yet?:)
> 
> :) :) :)

Thats great Nat!! Best of luck... I should chart one of these days..... but I have tried hard to avoid getting too clinical about this whole TTC thing... takes the fun out of it for me but then again I have fertility appt next month so thats as clinical as it gets haha....


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies...

D Day over here LOL - didnt wake up with AF like I usually do BUT last month that happened too for the first time so I have definitely been duped before... I got it in the afternoon or late morning last cycle I think....

No pink CM though.... It was actually yellow this am after a BM (TMI) which I dont recall seeing before but I honestly think this witch is just waiting a few more hours to show. With my luck she will really tease me and make me late one day LOL that would be splendid!!

I don;t plan on testing because I assume AF will show shortly ..... But if she doesnt show all day I may pick one up on the way home we will see.

I have almost zero boob soreness which is rare for me - just a tiny pang here and there and no achy sides like i always get....

Very mild cramping here and there which started I think yesterday but barely noticeable.... thats it. Nada really.


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> Momma! - is there color in that line I have terrible line eye and cant tell - that being said I have never seen an evap or indent on a FRER before... I really hope this is your BFP!!! Do you have any more tests with you ??

The line is def pink..just light. I wish I had more tests. Do u think w tge lines bein so light it wld show on a digi if I got one?


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Momma! - is there color in that line I have terrible line eye and cant tell - that being said I have never seen an evap or indent on a FRER before... I really hope this is your BFP!!! Do you have any more tests with you ??
> 
> The line is def pink..just light. I wish I had more tests. Do u think w tge lines bein so light it wld show on a digi if I got one?Click to expand...

I had bad o cramps on the 11th -15. Was fine a cpl days then starting having af type cramps lasting forever. Like all way up to a cpl days ago..now today I am having mild af typre cramping again..no other symptoms though..


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Momma! - is there color in that line I have terrible line eye and cant tell - that being said I have never seen an evap or indent on a FRER before... I really hope this is your BFP!!! Do you have any more tests with you ??
> 
> The line is def pink..just light. I wish I had more tests. Do u think w tge lines bein so light it wld show on a digi if I got one?Click to expand...

Im really not sure as I hear different info on whether or not the Digi's are more or less sensitive than the FRER... but in some cases the digi's do seem to pick it up early!!

FX!


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Momma! - is there color in that line I have terrible line eye and cant tell - that being said I have never seen an evap or indent on a FRER before... I really hope this is your BFP!!! Do you have any more tests with you ??
> 
> The line is def pink..just light. I wish I had more tests. Do u think w tge lines bein so light it wld show on a digi if I got one?Click to expand...
> 
> Im really not sure as I hear different info on whether or not the Digi's are more or less sensitive than the FRER... but in some cases the digi's do seem to pick it up early!!
> 
> FX!Click to expand...

Maybe I get a digi or just get another two ok of frer to take each mornin and see if line gets darker .


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Momma! - is there color in that line I have terrible line eye and cant tell - that being said I have never seen an evap or indent on a FRER before... I really hope this is your BFP!!! Do you have any more tests with you ??
> 
> The line is def pink..just light. I wish I had more tests. Do u think w tge lines bein so light it wld show on a digi if I got one?Click to expand...
> 
> Im really not sure as I hear different info on whether or not the Digi's are more or less sensitive than the FRER... but in some cases the digi's do seem to pick it up early!!
> 
> FX!Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I get a digi or just get another two ok of frer to take each mornin and see if line gets darker .Click to expand...

Thats a good plan Momma - really hope its the start of your BFP!!!


----------



## butterflywolf

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok here is my test w fmu..taken at 5am w fmu

That is a beautiful line my dear!!! I feel confident enough to say and wish this to you Happy and Healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Well I caved. Lol cldnt take the suspense so I go for bloodwork in cpl hrs and shld have resukts by this eve. I will keep u updated!!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Well I caved. Lol cldnt take the suspense so I go for bloodwork in cpl hrs and shld have resukts by this eve. I will keep u updated!!

Oh wow that was fast! Where do you live?


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Well I caved. Lol cldnt take the suspense so I go for bloodwork in cpl hrs and shld have resukts by this eve. I will keep u updated!!
> 
> Oh wow that was fast! Where do you live?Click to expand...

In missouri. My doc office is bout 5 min away. Lol just waitin for nurse to call me and say the doc approved the order..


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Momma I see a line! Hope it's real! How long have you been trying?
> 
> Sorry Meg you're right. I've seen your signature so many times its lime I don't see it any more lolllll
> 
> Girls we didnt get the house :( too many offers and we for out bid :(
> 
> OPK as HPt doesn't always work. You ca t use it alone but I can tell you that both times I got trigger my OPK was positives because of the HCG. And when I was pregnant last month my OPK was blazing positive. So it's a good clue either way! I'm going to test all week to see how it goes :)
> 
> Ukhummmmm....lol...didn't you say you were going to hold off with the testing lol
> Althoe I am vey tempted to try this out with the opks too lol
> Sorry to hear the bids fell through barbs...Kay right you'll get a great house and it will be the one that's meant to be :flower:
> Hay I'm really looking forward to megs test today ....I got my fx for her big time.:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Hey Man, this is OPK testing OK? Different than Pregnancy test :) LOL!!!!!!!
I bought so many so I'm going to use 'em up. I can't use them past this cycle b/c I'll be back to IUI if this doesn't work.

I hope you're right about getting a great house. Right now we're not feeling so positive. I've run out of houses to go see :(


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Momma I see a line! Hope it's real! How long have you been trying?
> 
> Sorry Meg you're right. I've seen your signature so many times its lime I don't see it any more lolllll
> 
> Girls we didnt get the house :( too many offers and we for out bid :(
> 
> OPK as HPt doesn't always work. You ca t use it alone but I can tell you that both times I got trigger my OPK was positives because of the HCG. And when I was pregnant last month my OPK was blazing positive. So it's a good clue either way! I'm going to test all week to see how it goes :)
> 
> Ukhummmmm....lol...didn't you say you were going to hold off with the testing lol
> Althoe I am vey tempted to try this out with the opks too lol
> Sorry to hear the bids fell through barbs...Kay right you'll get a great house and it will be the one that's meant to be :flower:
> Hay I'm really looking forward to megs test today ....I got my fx for her big time.:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Man, this is OPK testing OK? Different than Pregnancy test :) LOL!!!!!!!
> I bought so many so I'm going to use 'em up. I can't use them past this cycle b/c I'll be back to IUI if this doesn't work.
> 
> I hope you're right about getting a great house. Right now we're not feeling so positive. I've run out of houses to go see :(Click to expand...

Move to Ancaster barbs! LOL lots of houses here! tee hee


----------



## barbikins

Momma that's definitely a bfp! Congratulations to you! XO

Nat, glad to hear you got your cover line. It took three days, right? That's how long it always too for me to confirm ovulation. 2dpo today...booooooooooooring!

Meg, I'm rooting for you! If you got AF like symptoms maybe wait it out.

This Friday is our follow up with my doctor at the fertility clinic. I really just want to jump back into the game if this month turns out I didn't fall pregnant. I'm ready to get back to IUI ASAP.


----------



## barbikins

LOL Meg, we can't leave Toronto for now unfortunately. Due to my step daughter. 
Otherwise, we'd look to leave TO at this rate for sure. 
FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAK


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies, 

Just wanted to pop my head here because I was searching about Dollarama tests lol Petzy you had posted about getting some cheapies at Dollarama? I live in Edmonton so I'm guessing they're the same at each store. Are they reliable? I know it would be early, Im 7dpo but don't wanna shell out more than I have to. I initially wanted to wait for AF but for a couple bucks it could be worth it to crack!


----------



## barbikins

My two cents is stay away from Dollarama tests. When I was pregnant, I wouldn't have known I was using those tests. FRER was very clear positive.

www.makeababy.ca - Canadian & cheap tests. They work great!

Good luck :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

K that helps with my decision, I'll wait it out til :af: is due and do the FRER for sure. Thanks! and thanks for the site, I'll keep it in mind if this time ends up not being my month!


----------



## barbikins

No problem! Internet Cheapies are very good choices & so inexpensive.

Did you just start trying?


----------



## OurLilFlu

No we're not actively trying, screwed up my bcp in nov/dec and coming off hormones made my body seem like I was pregnant, had a ton of symptoms and a 42 day cycle :S. So after 3 BFN and negative bloodwork, each time we started feeling more disappointed than the last. so after all that I said screw all these synthetic hormones I'm not going back on, I'll start charting to prevent until I'm done school and if I screw up or we decide to throw caution to the wind it doesn't matter cuz we both realized we wanted it more than we thought. 

So of course, the cycle during which I graduated, I O'd 10 days early and we ended up bd'd right on time! lol So here I am 7 dpo just waiting and waiting :haha:


----------



## barbikins

Ahhh OK nice - good luck :)
I'm 2dpo. Really boring time. LOL
I hope you get your bfp this month!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Exactly, starts off boring then gets annoying lol! Good luck to you too!


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to pop my head here because I was searching about Dollarama tests lol Petzy you had posted about getting some cheapies at Dollarama? I live in Edmonton so I'm guessing they're the same at each store. Are they reliable? I know it would be early, Im 7dpo but don't wanna shell out more than I have to. I initially wanted to wait for AF but for a couple bucks it could be worth it to crack!

Yes I have to agree with Barb - from what I understand they just arent worth it.... but hey for a buck go for it if you are a POAS addict lol - I am not so its a bit easier for me fortunately.

But I would definitely Order off the makeababy.ca website - Barb and I both use it and I get my OPK there which are really cheap! :)

Ah an Edmontonian eh? My brother lives in Edmonton :)


----------



## Petzy

Ugh I hate this ticking time bomb AF feeling you know? Like in my gut i truly feel she will show anytime...

I keep going to the washroom to check... had three (TMI) BM's today (a lot for me) but that is usually when I can see a change in CM - i.e. pink. Its still white and creamy. I suppose that doesnt mean anything.

I wish she would just show so I can have a glass of wine when I get home and toast myself once again....


----------



## natjenson

Awwwwe meg are you going to test tonight after work? :)
Got fx major here for you :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Petzy said:


> Yes I have to agree with Barb - from what I understand they just arent worth it.... but hey for a buck go for it if you are a POAS addict lol - I am not so its a bit easier for me fortunately.
> 
> But I would definitely Order off the makeababy.ca website - Barb and I both use it and I get my OPK there which are really cheap! :)
> 
> Ah an Edmontonian eh? My brother lives in Edmonton :)

Thanks, I'm no POAS-aholic or anything... Just getting a little antsy and trying to shave a few days off my wait. We shall see what it all holds a week from now and I'll check out that site for sure in the meantime. Yup City of Champions! :haha:


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Yes I have to agree with Barb - from what I understand they just arent worth it.... but hey for a buck go for it if you are a POAS addict lol - I am not so its a bit easier for me fortunately.
> 
> But I would definitely Order off the makeababy.ca website - Barb and I both use it and I get my OPK there which are really cheap! :)
> 
> Ah an Edmontonian eh? My brother lives in Edmonton :)
> 
> Thanks, I'm no POAS-aholic or anything... Just getting a little antsy and trying to shave a few days off my wait. We shall see what it all holds a week from now and I'll check out that site for sure in the meantime. Yup City of Champions! :haha:Click to expand...

LOL my brother calls it Deadmonton LOL!!!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Awwwwe meg are you going to test tonight after work? :)
> Got fx major here for you :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I dont know ahhhhh i hate this in between place! Its like I wait for this day forever all cycle and then bam its here and I just want AF to show so I can move on - isnt that terrible?

I hate TTC officially LOL - this part anyways


----------



## OurLilFlu

Petzy said:


> LOL my brother calls it Deadmonton LOL!!!

Hahaha that's more like it honestly :dohh:


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> LOL my brother calls it Deadmonton LOL!!!
> 
> Hahaha that's more like it honestly :dohh:Click to expand...

To be fair he refers to home as Onterrible LMAO

he also lived in BC for awhile and is dying to get back so I can understand why neither are as good!


----------



## natjenson

So I been to my gp this afternoon...
Still got swollen kidneys and there are signs of calcification on my right kidney...the ct scan has sent back this Result as to what it found...it's also picked up sclerosis of the hips....urgh!!!
Wtf....I ask does this affect pregnancy then? Ummmm no it should be ok she said....uuuurh what? Should? Lol
It may cause some pain or discomfort during the 3rd trimester but if this happens- further care during pregnancy will be administered .
Something to keep an eye on for now...and pain relief if needed...
So my kidneys seem to be on the mend but it's slow progress...I Must say I feel less sick today :)
Got approval with the maca today too - bonus yah! ;)

Told her about the bbt charting and she was very impressed with My dedications...told me to return in 3more cycles if no bfp....so now I got to wait 90 flaming days to get further help...
I suppose this gives me a chance to prove the secondary infertility and help may be needed if we get that far...hopefully not .
So this in the back of my mind annoys me a little...instead of having my. Baby in August I now will be going to ask for help instead.hah wtf- so unfair :(
But...I'm ok with that so...ill think myself lucky that my gp is atleast interested in helping us instead.:)

So how is everybody's day going...?

Barbs I was thinking about the opks around 7/8 dpo and try this theory out...I hear they can go dark then light again...it's the getting darker and darker we got to look out for...
Meg-test already woman lol :) ....fx for you hope that beyatch is staying away :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahaha exactly, the bf and I were long-distance between here and Kelowna, somehow he ended up here.... lol to be fair he's originally from here (went to highschool together) and it's hard to find a job out there and in oil country there's jobs a plenty that pay a plenty! :winkwink:


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> So I been to my gp this afternoon...
> Still got swollen kidneys and there are signs of calcification on my right kidney...the ct scan has sent back this Result as to what it found...it's also picked up sclerosis of the hips....urgh!!!
> Wtf....I ask does this affect pregnancy then? Ummmm no it should be ok she said....uuuurh what? Should? Lol
> It may cause some pain or discomfort during the 3rd trimester but if this happens- further care during pregnancy will be administered .
> Something to keep an eye on for now...and pain relief if needed...
> So my kidneys seem to be on the mend but it's slow progress...I Must say I feel less sick today :)
> Got approval with the maca today too - bonus yah! ;)
> 
> Told her about the bbt charting and she was very impressed with My dedications...told me to return in 3more cycles if no bfp....so now I got to wait 90 flaming days to get further help...
> I suppose this gives me a chance to prove the secondary infertility and help may be needed if we get that far...hopefully not .
> So this in the back of my mind annoys me a little...instead of having my. Baby in August I now will be going to ask for help instead.hah wtf- so unfair :(
> But...I'm ok with that so...ill think myself lucky that my gp is atleast interested in helping us instead.:)
> 
> So how is everybody's day going...?
> 
> Barbs I was thinking about the opks around 7/8 dpo and try this theory out...I hear they can go dark then light again...it's the getting darker and darker we got to look out for...
> Meg-test already woman lol :) ....fx for you hope that beyatch is staying away :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Oh Nat!! I am glad you are improving but I wish it wasnt so slow poor thing!

I am glad you talked about TTC and got some direction on that too... 3 months is not too long but hopefully (FX) you wont need a referral!

And Im sorry it makes you think of your MC - I would be the same way though.. its impossible not to think about it. BIG HUGS to you today love xoxoxoxo

Haha you really want me to test eh? Honestly i am so scared of a BFN - id rather just get AF and move on.


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Hahaha exactly, the bf and I were long-distance between here and Kelowna, somehow he ended up here.... lol to be fair he's originally from here (went to highschool together) and it's hard to find a job out there and in oil country there's jobs a plenty that pay a plenty! :winkwink:

Yes so I hear! My brother makes video games at Bioware - the only person I know who managed to make a living doing what he loved the most his whole life haha....

But I am a climate girl.. couldnt live there in a million years!


----------



## Petzy

Ok I dont mean to be mean but this new thread called "Would you give up just yet" which has someone who is "fed up" after TTC for ONE CYCLE - I find that almost offensive... like seriously!! You have to be kidding me.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice! And yes he's pretty lucky for getting to do what he loves! Ya the weather is a little crappy but hey it's home lol. So what's with everyone telling you to test? How many dpo are you?


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Nice! And yes he's pretty lucky for getting to do what he loves! Ya the weather is a little crappy but hey it's home lol. So what's with everyone telling you to test? How many dpo are you?

I am like 13 DPO or so.. AF is due today.

Normally it would have been due two days ago but I didnt get my positive OPK until two days later this month. or so I think anyways. its never perfect.


----------



## natjenson

Lol ok sorry meg I'm sooo inpaitient arnt I lol:)
Can you imagine me in a chocolate shop...I'm sooo weak lol...I'd walk out 500 lbs heavier for not being able to resist pmsl
Totally understand tho...I'd be a little sketchy too...every month as the dpo's go by I get that heart pumping faster thing almost afraid to look at the test incase it's negative...bummer eh.
Well I'm hoping praying and crossing all my fingers and toes that awfull cow bag stays away from you....:)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Sorry to inform ladies but I took a digi and BFN. 

It's amazing how much you can get yor hopes up in 3 minutes lol!

Af will surely show tonight or tomorrow

I don't even think really diluted urine would have mattered do you ?

If AF doesn't show by tomorrow am should I retest or just trust that this is it.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww boo. I hate that!! Hmm I'd give AF another day or so, no harm waiting right? It's what we do best ... Boo (thumbs down)


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Aww boo. I hate that!! Hmm I'd give AF another day or so, no harm waiting right? It's what we do best ... Boo (thumbs down)

Yep this is why I try to not test ever lol. Lameeeeeee


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Sorry to inform ladies but I took a digi and BFN.
> 
> It's amazing how much you can get yor hopes up in 3 minutes lol!
> 
> Af will surely show tonight or tomorrow
> 
> I don't even think really diluted urine would have mattered do you ?
> 
> If AF doesn't show by tomorrow am should I retest or just trust that this is it.

Ahhh dam it.:hugs:....still got my fx for you meg...your not out yet..the answer to your next queasy is ...you know me....I would defo retest in morning if no af...:)
Sorry your digi didn't give you a bfp tonight- lets hope it's hiding the good result for your am wee hay...:flower:
Have you got any 10 miu's?
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to inform ladies but I took a digi and BFN.
> 
> It's amazing how much you can get yor hopes up in 3 minutes lol!
> 
> Af will surely show tonight or tomorrow
> 
> I don't even think really diluted urine would have mattered do you ?
> 
> If AF doesn't show by tomorrow am should I retest or just trust that this is it.
> 
> Ahhh dam it.:hugs:....still got my fx for you meg...your not out yet..the answer to your next queasy is ...you know me....I would defo retest in morning if no af...:)
> Sorry your digi didn't give you a bfp tonight- lets hope it's hiding the good result for your am wee hay...:flower:
> Have you got any 10 miu's?
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

No I don't buy tests usually so I don't have any on hand. Just one more digi cause it was a two pack. I wonder how sensitive those are.


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to inform ladies but I took a digi and BFN.
> 
> It's amazing how much you can get yor hopes up in 3 minutes lol!
> 
> Af will surely show tonight or tomorrow
> 
> I don't even think really diluted urine would have mattered do you ?
> 
> If AF doesn't show by tomorrow am should I retest or just trust that this is it.
> 
> Ahhh dam it.:hugs:....still got my fx for you meg...your not out yet..the answer to your next queasy is ...you know me....I would defo retest in morning if no af...:)
> Sorry your digi didn't give you a bfp tonight- lets hope it's hiding the good result for your am wee hay...:flower:
> Have you got any 10 miu's?
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> No I don't buy tests usually so I don't have any on hand. Just one more digi cause it was a two pack. I wonder how sensitive those are.Click to expand...

I'm not sure sure so don't quote me but I think they are 25 miu's...maybe store yourself some 10's for furture...have hubby stash them away for you lol
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to inform ladies but I took a digi and BFN.
> 
> It's amazing how much you can get yor hopes up in 3 minutes lol!
> 
> Af will surely show tonight or tomorrow
> 
> I don't even think really diluted urine would have mattered do you ?
> 
> If AF doesn't show by tomorrow am should I retest or just trust that this is it.
> 
> Ahhh dam it.:hugs:....still got my fx for you meg...your not out yet..the answer to your next queasy is ...you know me....I would defo retest in morning if no af...:)
> Sorry your digi didn't give you a bfp tonight- lets hope it's hiding the good result for your am wee hay...:flower:
> Have you got any 10 miu's?
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> No I don't buy tests usually so I don't have any on hand. Just one more digi cause it was a two pack. I wonder how sensitive those are.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure sure so don't quote me but I think they are 25 miu's...maybe store yourself some 10's for furture...have hubby stash them away for you lol
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Hey meg...I just had a thought like (don't meen to get your hopes up )
But you have a short lueteal phase right?
I'm thinking that bc of this there might not be enough time for hormone to build up and lower sensitivity tests might not pick it up as early...:shrug:
Not sure that this method of thinking is actually a scientific one but it makes "some sense...:)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to inform ladies but I took a digi and BFN.
> 
> It's amazing how much you can get yor hopes up in 3 minutes lol!
> 
> Af will surely show tonight or tomorrow
> 
> I don't even think really diluted urine would have mattered do you ?
> 
> If AF doesn't show by tomorrow am should I retest or just trust that this is it.
> 
> Ahhh dam it.:hugs:....still got my fx for you meg...your not out yet..the answer to your next queasy is ...you know me....I would defo retest in morning if no af...:)
> Sorry your digi didn't give you a bfp tonight- lets hope it's hiding the good result for your am wee hay...:flower:
> Have you got any 10 miu's?
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> No I don't buy tests usually so I don't have any on hand. Just one more digi cause it was a two pack. I wonder how sensitive those are.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure sure so don't quote me but I think they are 25 miu's...maybe store yourself some 10's for furture...have hubby stash them away for you lol
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey meg...I just had a thought like (don't meen to get your hopes up )
> But you have a short lueteal phase right?
> I'm thinking that bc of this there might not be enough time for hormone to build up and lower sensitivity tests might not pick it up as early...:shrug:
> Not sure that this method of thinking is actually a scientific one but it makes "some sense...:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

It's not that short I don't think - usually about 12 days or so depends when I o I guess. 

I think you are right about the 25miu. Blah I don't want to consider a bfp once I have a bfn ESP when AF is due. I don't think it's realistic.


----------



## brittany12

just want to chime in (i'm a silent stalker) if you have a short LP then it could be that you need to take progesterone to lengthen it! I've seen plenty of ladies get pregnant with the help of some progesterone

also digis are not as sensitive as regular test so there could still be a possibility :) good luck!

edit: 12 is "normal" but on the shorter side maybe ask your doctor for progesterone to lengthen it some.. for instance you can implant anywhere from 6-12 dpo and if your LP is only 12 days then by 10 or 11dpo your progesterone is already dropping to shred lining and could be not giving the egg enough time to implant..


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to inform ladies but I took a digi and BFN.
> 
> It's amazing how much you can get yor hopes up in 3 minutes lol!
> 
> Af will surely show tonight or tomorrow
> 
> I don't even think really diluted urine would have mattered do you ?
> 
> If AF doesn't show by tomorrow am should I retest or just trust that this is it.
> 
> Ahhh dam it.:hugs:....still got my fx for you meg...your not out yet..the answer to your next queasy is ...you know me....I would defo retest in morning if no af...:)
> Sorry your digi didn't give you a bfp tonight- lets hope it's hiding the good result for your am wee hay...:flower:
> Have you got any 10 miu's?
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> No I don't buy tests usually so I don't have any on hand. Just one more digi cause it was a two pack. I wonder how sensitive those are.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure sure so don't quote me but I think they are 25 miu's...maybe store yourself some 10's for furture...have hubby stash them away for you lol
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey meg...I just had a thought like (don't meen to get your hopes up )
> But you have a short lueteal phase right?
> I'm thinking that bc of this there might not be enough time for hormone to build up and lower sensitivity tests might not pick it up as early...:shrug:
> Not sure that this method of thinking is actually a scientific one but it makes "some sense...:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> It's not that short I don't think - usually about 12 days or so depends when I o I guess.
> 
> I think you are right about the 25miu. Blah I don't want to consider a bfp once I have a bfn ESP when AF is due. I don't think it's realistic.Click to expand...

Yeah I'm looking a sensitivity test site now ...oH just tried to educate me on what tests are better to rely on ha ha haaaa bless his cotton pickers eh...

:happydance::happydance:Yaye I won that one fair and square I'd say ha ha lol..
Oh how I love being right pmsl
That shut him right up lol
Bless him for trying tho ha ha...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Had bloodtest..doc said hcg levels r at 3..not pregnant..:( so the two pos frers were bogus..


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Had bloodtest..doc said hcg levels r at 3..not pregnant..:( so the two pos frers were bogus..

Awwww no .....:( :hugs:
Maybe you need more time for levels to rise...I'd buy a different test maybe and not use it till day befor af...So you KNOW then...
Ahhh this sucks love...stay positive tho ok...it could be that your levels just rise very slowly that's all...give it some more time I guess:hugs:
Stay with us tho...we can all support you along your journey :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Had bloodtest..doc said hcg levels r at 3..not pregnant..:( so the two pos frers were bogus..

Oh jeez I didn't know that was possible! Well AF hasn't shown yet so FX for you !!


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Had bloodtest..doc said hcg levels r at 3..not pregnant..:( so the two pos frers were bogus..
> 
> Awwww no .....:( :hugs:
> Maybe you need more time for levels to rise...I'd buy a different test maybe and not use it till day befor af...So you KNOW then...
> Ahhh this sucks love...stay positive to ok...it could be that your levels just rise very slowly that's all...give it some more time I guess:hugs:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Has anyone had a not pregnant hcg level of 3? Just sooo confused rt now..just gona sit and wait for af..no more testin for me. Lol cant obviously trust them things..lol..


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Had bloodtest..doc said hcg levels r at 3..not pregnant..:( so the two pos frers were bogus..
> 
> Awwww no .....:( :hugs:
> Maybe you need more time for levels to rise...I'd buy a different test maybe and not use it till day befor af...So you KNOW then...
> Ahhh this sucks love...stay positive to ok...it could be that your levels just rise very slowly that's all...give it some more time I guess:hugs:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Has anyone had a not pregnant hcg level of 3? Just sooo confused rt now..just gona sit and wait for af..no more testin for me. Lol cant obviously trust them things..lol..Click to expand...


Mommaplus-hang in there love ok...
I've read before that hgc can be as high as 4/5 in non pregnant women...
And I didn't want to say before but I've also read that there are two different kinds of tests they can do on blood work when you go to gp...sounds like they did the manditory one instead...

I think it's kind of odd you get the lines on the blue tests and then the nice lines on your frers...surely they can't all be duds....
How long is it till af...I'd plan a test around then...if its still saying bfp I would return to docs and ask for more blood work:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

They did the test that shows the numbers instead of the yes or no..my number was 3. Somethin..cant believe it. So crazy. Guess I wait for af now. Only chance my numbers wld b so low is if its a chemical or if I am only like 5dpo which cld b possible seein I cld have ovulated at any time just comin off bc pills...guess I just wait it out..if af dont show by monday then I may go bk to have hcg rechecked


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> They did the test that shows the numbers instead of the yes or no..my number was 3. Somethin..cant believe it. So crazy. Guess I wait for af now. Only chance my numbers wld b so low is if its a chemical or if I am only like 5dpo which cld b possible seein I cld have ovulated at any time just comin off bc pills...guess I just wait it out..if af dont show by monday then I may go bk to have hcg rechecked

Goin off last pill I shld have af on the 29th but goin from my withdrawal bleed I shld start fri (the 26th).. so idk..:( sooooo confused bout the pos pee test and the hcg level 3.


----------



## barbikins

momma, anything 5 & under is negative. I had a 2 once. Our first month of trying & I swears that I had a chemical pregnancy b/c my pregnancy tests were positive.
I'm so sorry. That's horrible news. I didn't bother going in for a second round of blood like they had wanted. They wanted to see a 0 & told me that a 2 was odd. What ever. What was the point to see a 0 at that point?!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Ok I dont mean to be mean but this new thread called "Would you give up just yet" which has someone who is "fed up" after TTC for ONE CYCLE - I find that almost offensive... like seriously!! You have to be kidding me.

LOL OMG are you serious? how old are they? wow - I hope they dont ttc for too long or else they're going to have a serious melt down by cycle #2 failure. Damn.


----------



## barbikins

Nat! Hey Hun - you're hilarious -btw I get a kick out of the words you use to describe things. It's nothing like what we use here in Canada. Too funny.

I'm glad to hear that you're feeling better. I guess you're not out of the clear just yet. Just keep yourself getting better & make you you get lots & lots of rest.
I hope this clears up soon. FX!!!


----------



## barbikins

Meg - I'm sorry for your bfn. I would say at this point, you would see a positive if you were pregnant. The digi's aren't very senistive but I think its around 25??
I had a positive when I had a HCG of 40 & it read 1-2 weeks.
So I'd say 25 would be just 'Pregnant'. No weeks indicated.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg - I'm sorry for your bfn. I would say at this point, you would see a positive if you were pregnant. The digi's aren't very senistive but I think its around 25??
> I had a positive when I had a HCG of 40 & it read 1-2 weeks.
> So I'd say 25 would be just 'Pregnant'. No weeks indicated.

Hey barb. I checked and the miu is 25. So I would assume I should test positive by now.....on a FRER digital it's either the word yes or no. Kind of harsh eh?? Lol. Still no sign of AF. I've never been "late" before so feels kind of mean but I expect to wake up to Aunt Flo and her big red station wagon driving into town. Brutal. 

If AF isn't here in the morning should I use my remaining test?

Went to the keg for dinner and had a glass of wine. May as well enjoy it.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Hun, I've had LP where it was a day longer so I would be more I inclined to say wait for either to tonight or tomorrow morning. Digi might not pick up the start of a bfp. 
And I totally agree. Yes. No. Lol. But it's pretty clear eh?! More so than trying to figure out which light and angle might be showing a second line that may or may not be pink :) lol

I had strange pangs last night in my baby making region. Dunno what that was about. *shrugs*


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Hun, I've had LP where it was a day longer so I would be more I inclined to say wait for either to tonight or tomorrow morning. Digi might not pick up the start of a bfp.
> And I totally agree. Yes. No. Lol. But it's pretty clear eh?! More so than trying to figure out which light and angle might be showing a second line that may or may not be pink :) lol
> 
> I had strange pangs last night in my baby making region. Dunno what that was about. *shrugs*

Yep you are right. I checked just now and there is pink cm. so she's definitely just late ugh what a cruel bitch lol. Just wanna get this over with


----------



## Petzy

I just checked my app and I haven't had a 30 day cycle since may 2012. Always 27 or 29. ( get AF on cd28 or cd30)

I truly hate her

And I ran out of tassimo decaf coffee this morning and you know what? I said screw it and just made myself a regular one lol. What difference does it make today !

I will also add I still have no boob soreness which is just another lovely deception she gave me this month lol


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hun, I've had LP where it was a day longer so I would be more I inclined to say wait for either to tonight or tomorrow morning. Digi might not pick up the start of a bfp.
> And I totally agree. Yes. No. Lol. But it's pretty clear eh?! More so than trying to figure out which light and angle might be showing a second line that may or may not be pink :) lol
> 
> I had strange pangs last night in my baby making region. Dunno what that was about. *shrugs*
> 
> Yep you are right. I checked just now and there is pink cm. so she's definitely just late ugh what a cruel bitch lol. Just wanna get this over withClick to expand...

Oh no meg...sorry to hear that af is on her way...and the way she tricked you like that too...it's very mean.:hugs:
Me thinks some crummy telly and a nice glass of wine in on order for your tonight.:) 
I'm gutted for meg.
I feel sooo bad for geeing you up to test last night I feel responsible for your disappointment...from now on dont listen to me ok lol:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hello there me petals...not much to report today-it's 4dpo and I'm having poas withdrawals lol
I'm thinking I might start opk-ing ha ha ha....now do I do this early afternoon or evening I ask myself?..in my experience I know that opks get darker as the day goes on so I don't really want to have false results ...I'm thinking lunch time might be better...ooh it's lunch time time now and them stickys are calling me lol
Ummm Naaa I'm NOT doing this to myself lol- ill try and leave it for another 3days yet.:)

How is everyone today?-good I hopes :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Oh Nat dont worry honestly I would have done it anyways because I have low self control haha.... Its all good! I should have waited until today and not wasted a test... I am a goof!!! 

Anyways I will update when she arrives but I am assuming today or tomorrow latest should be CD1

And I agree re the wine but I am going to try and hit up a hot yoga class after work unless AF hits me hard in which case I will crawl into the couch with a heating pad instead - kind of like hot yoga because I will be twisted in the fetal position LOL


----------



## natjenson

Ok so I think I have enough now pmsl...overboard on the ic's...75 of the little suckers lol....one of them just ONE of them is going to give me that bfp ( I hope :wacko:)

And yes....I couldn't help myself...I just HAD to wee on one of them lol...of course bfn ha ha...:dohh:

Meg your funny I love your new yoga position lol
Barbs has your tests arrived yet? Hope you resist the urge to use one unlike me lol :dohh:

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!

I'm sorry Meg - that really blows. Damn that witch! MoFO!!!!
I have my appt tomorrow so I'll see what the doctor says. If I'm not pregnant this cycle then I'm ready to get back into the game.

3dpo today & I feel some cramps in my what I'd say cervical area. Weird. Had some last night & now some this morning. Weird.

WOW Nat that's a big pile of tests! I got mine too - but its in a box tucked away.
I've been so distracted that I've not bothered to keep up with my OPK testing. I didn't test yesterday & didnt even think to do it. BLAH. I'm just not into it right now.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I'm sorry Meg - that really blows. Damn that witch! MoFO!!!!
> I have my appt tomorrow so I'll see what the doctor says. If I'm not pregnant this cycle then I'm ready to get back into the game.
> 
> 3dpo today & I feel some cramps in my what I'd say cervical area. Weird. Had some last night & now some this morning. Weird.
> 
> WOW Nat that's a big pile of tests! I got mine too - but its in a box tucked away.
> I've been so distracted that I've not bothered to keep up with my OPK testing. I didn't test yesterday & didnt even think to do it. BLAH. I'm just not into it right now.

Thanks Barb - she still hasnt showed - so annoying.....

Cramping this early well maybe thats a good sign - and I think thats a great attitude re get right back to IUI next cycle if this one doesnt go.

XX


----------



## mommaplus05

Well hcg well at 3 yesterday (negative) im due for af tomorrow or monday. Havin sum cramping today and watery cm..cervix is pretty low and definately firmer that a few days ago so looks like af is on the way..:(


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I'm sorry Meg - that really blows. Damn that witch! MoFO!!!!
> I have my appt tomorrow so I'll see what the doctor says. If I'm not pregnant this cycle then I'm ready to get back into the game.
> 
> 3dpo today & I feel some cramps in my what I'd say cervical area. Weird. Had some last night & now some this morning. Weird.
> 
> WOW Nat that's a big pile of tests! I got mine too - but its in a box tucked away.
> I've been so distracted that I've not bothered to keep up with my OPK testing. I didn't test yesterday & didnt even think to do it. BLAH. I'm just not into it right now.

Yeah I've done the same now...I've put them away- stashed them away from myself lol
Pangs here and there barbs? Funny you should say that...I get them from time to time ...right down low if ya know what I mean...when it happens its like wow wtf was that and oweeeee...:)
Hope your ok today :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Well hcg well at 3 yesterday (negative) im due for af tomorrow or monday. Havin sum cramping today and watery cm..cervix is pretty low and definately firmer that a few days ago so looks like af is on the way..:(

Ah this sucks mommaplus...:(. Hope your ok love.
Try and stay positive ok :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Well hcg well at 3 yesterday (negative) im due for af tomorrow or monday. Havin sum cramping today and watery cm..cervix is pretty low and definately firmer that a few days ago so looks like af is on the way..:(
> 
> Ah this sucks mommaplus...:(. Hope your ok love.
> Try and stay positive ok :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Haha...this stuff gets confusing...can everyone non pregnant woman have 3miu of hcg? I thoight hcg was only produced by and implanted baby? Idk..ima try again..just wishin af wld hurry and show so I can get goin .lol so when I do start will that b cd 1?


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I'm sorry Meg - that really blows. Damn that witch! MoFO!!!!
> I have my appt tomorrow so I'll see what the doctor says. If I'm not pregnant this cycle then I'm ready to get back into the game.
> 
> 3dpo today & I feel some cramps in my what I'd say cervical area. Weird. Had some last night & now some this morning. Weird.
> 
> WOW Nat that's a big pile of tests! I got mine too - but its in a box tucked away.
> I've been so distracted that I've not bothered to keep up with my OPK testing. I didn't test yesterday & didnt even think to do it. BLAH. I'm just not into it right now.

Could be a good sign for you. Remember for me at 3 dpo I had a weird feeling/cramping in uterus area. Really hard to describe it. Keeping finger's crossed!


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Well hcg well at 3 yesterday (negative) im due for af tomorrow or monday. Havin sum cramping today and watery cm..cervix is pretty low and definately firmer that a few days ago so looks like af is on the way..:(
> 
> Ah this sucks mommaplus...:(. Hope your ok love.
> Try and stay positive ok :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha...this stuff gets confusing...can everyone non pregnant woman have 3miu of hcg? I thoight hcg was only produced by and implanted baby? Idk..ima try again..just wishin af wld hurry and show so I can get goin .lol so when I do start will that b cd 1?Click to expand...

Umm I'm not sure i just read that it can be as high as 4 or 5 and still be non pregnant...
So your starting again ? :)
I bbt chart and opk..and I think I remember you get o pains right? Me too!,, ouch eh!
This is all ideal for pin pointing o...
Do you use fertility friend?
It's a really good app and it's really easy to use too...you put all your data in and it not only helps pin point o but confirms it along side your positive opk...the o pains warn you is about to happen...positive opk gives you the 24-48 hour warning and you temperature tells you roughly 3 days after o that's it's happend...the 3/4 days leading up to o is THE BEST time to start and catch that Eggy...
I love ff it's very helpful and it's also ideal bc you dont have it all logging up your brains...it's out and in black and white ...it's good to use for cross reference with future cycles too.:)
How long a cycle "roughly " do you have...I have a friend that stopped her birth controll pills and hers was all over the place for a long while...6months or so...soo this is why I recomend using the opks to help you pin point o...
If i didn't use them I still be scratching at my bonce thinking has it happend yet or what? Lol
Well good luck love and fx for your bfp ok :hugs:
Lots and lots of baby dust to you :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Thanks nat..I will def ck out ff..havemt done that yet. :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup A+ for FF, I also like the kindara app but I'm still in the FF VIP honeymoon phase :haha:


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Thanks nat..I will def ck out ff..havemt done that yet. :)

Ooh also if your having trouble diagnosing you positive opks then post ur pics online to us all and we will help you with that...they can be confusing little suckers sometimes..but you'll get the hang of it don't worry...I'd say if your going to use them start around cd 9 or 10...and use them everyday till you KNOW it's positive...a positive opk's second line has to be as dark as or darker than the control line...
Best of luck me petal...:)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I'm sorry Meg - that really blows. Damn that witch! MoFO!!!!
> I have my appt tomorrow so I'll see what the doctor says. If I'm not pregnant this cycle then I'm ready to get back into the game.
> 
> 3dpo today & I feel some cramps in my what I'd say cervical area. Weird. Had some last night & now some this morning. Weird.
> 
> WOW Nat that's a big pile of tests! I got mine too - but its in a box tucked away.
> I've been so distracted that I've not bothered to keep up with my OPK testing. I didn't test yesterday & didnt even think to do it. BLAH. I'm just not into it right now.
> 
> Yeah I've done the same now...I've put them away- stashed them away from myself lol
> Pangs here and there barbs? Funny you should say that...I get them from time to time ...right down low if ya know what I mean...when it happens its like wow wtf was that and oweeeee...:)
> Hope your ok today :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Oh you do? maybe it's "normal". I've had a bit of odd crams today.
Bah. Not going to SS. I actually really have no hopes this month at all.


----------



## barbikins

butterflywolf said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I'm sorry Meg - that really blows. Damn that witch! MoFO!!!!
> I have my appt tomorrow so I'll see what the doctor says. If I'm not pregnant this cycle then I'm ready to get back into the game.
> 
> 3dpo today & I feel some cramps in my what I'd say cervical area. Weird. Had some last night & now some this morning. Weird.
> 
> WOW Nat that's a big pile of tests! I got mine too - but its in a box tucked away.
> I've been so distracted that I've not bothered to keep up with my OPK testing. I didn't test yesterday & didnt even think to do it. BLAH. I'm just not into it right now.
> 
> Could be a good sign for you. Remember for me at 3 dpo I had a weird feeling/cramping in uterus area. Really hard to describe it. Keeping finger's crossed!Click to expand...

I don't recall you had this but really? Yeah it feels like cramping in an isolated area. Started a bit last night & more so this morning/early afternoon. It's subsided now.


----------



## barbikins

momma I've had a 2 & I'm sure I had a chemical pregnancy our first month TTC. Had a positive FRER & IC. Next day decided to get blood work & it was a 2 & they said it's odd, should be 0. I never followed through. I got my period same day.


----------



## Petzy

Blah... no AF yet 2 days late this is lameeeeeeeeeeeeeeee come on!
feeling some pangs in my BB's now so hopefully that means she will be here soon. I really dont want an unnecessarily long cycle this is so irritating.


----------



## barbikins

Awe Meg I'm sorry. I totally get it. I'm like that every cycle when I know AF is on her way. Just get the faking show in the road, lady!!!! :) 
I hope she comes soon. You started spotting, right?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Awe Meg I'm sorry. I totally get it. I'm like that every cycle when I know AF is on her way. Just get the faking show in the road, lady!!!! :)
> I hope she comes soon. You started spotting, right?

No I havent but i checked inside early this morning there was a little bit of pink cm which I often get when AF is coming so its up in there somewhere waiting to start I think LOL


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> momma I've had a 2 & I'm sure I had a chemical pregnancy our first month TTC. Had a positive FRER & IC. Next day decided to get blood work & it was a 2 & they said it's odd, should be 0. I never followed through. I got my period same day.

Ok so I went ahead and cked on fertility friend. They say I shld count my last withdrawl bleed as my period..so I entered my las af which was april 2nd. Its said I shld have o"ed on april 15th..so how many dpo am I? If I just o'd on the 15th u think an hcg of 3cld b a good thing? Or am I all screwed up from the bc? Lol


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Blah... no AF yet 2 days late this is lameeeeeeeeeeeeeeee come on!
> feeling some pangs in my BB's now so hopefully that means she will be here soon. I really dont want an unnecessarily long cycle this is so irritating.

Do you think the maca could have made you later? Sorry to hear this beyatch is giving you the right run around.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> momma I've had a 2 & I'm sure I had a chemical pregnancy our first month TTC. Had a positive FRER & IC. Next day decided to get blood work & it was a 2 & they said it's odd, should be 0. I never followed through. I got my period same day.
> 
> Ok so I went ahead and cked on fertility friend. They say I shld count my last withdrawl bleed as my period..so I entered my las af which was april 2nd. Its said I shld have o"ed on april 15th..so how many dpo am I? If I just o'd on the 15th u think an hcg of 3cld b a good thing? Or am I all screwed up from the bc? LolClick to expand...

Ok so if it says you o'd on the 15th I make it 9dpo..so af should be a few days away now....if your a 30 dayer....you should get af about the 2nd or 3rd of may... 
Are you going to use ff then love?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I'm sorry Meg - that really blows. Damn that witch! MoFO!!!!
> I have my appt tomorrow so I'll see what the doctor says. If I'm not pregnant this cycle then I'm ready to get back into the game.
> 
> 3dpo today & I feel some cramps in my what I'd say cervical area. Weird. Had some last night & now some this morning. Weird.
> 
> WOW Nat that's a big pile of tests! I got mine too - but its in a box tucked away.
> I've been so distracted that I've not bothered to keep up with my OPK testing. I didn't test yesterday & didnt even think to do it. BLAH. I'm just not into it right now.
> 
> Yeah I've done the same now...I've put them away- stashed them away from myself lol
> Pangs here and there barbs? Funny you should say that...I get them from time to time ...right down low if ya know what I mean...when it happens its like wow wtf was that and oweeeee...:)
> Hope your ok today :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh you do? maybe it's "normal". I've had a bit of odd crams today.
> Bah. Not going to SS. I actually really have no hopes this month at all.Click to expand...


Barbs stay positive ok...I understand why you may feel like that but in the words of George Michael.."you gotta Have faith" he he heee...
The pangs I don't think are "normal" if you know what I mean...I think it's something to do with the hormone changes and its our body's way of dealing with it...I suppose some women feel it some dont- I spose we did this cycle.
Then again it could be the start of something eh :). I hope so bc I had them too yesterday and today.:)

I'm 5dpo tmr do you think I could start opks to track any changes?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> momma I've had a 2 & I'm sure I had a chemical pregnancy our first month TTC. Had a positive FRER & IC. Next day decided to get blood work & it was a 2 & they said it's odd, should be 0. I never followed through. I got my period same day.
> 
> Ok so I went ahead and cked on fertility friend. They say I shld count my last withdrawl bleed as my period..so I entered my las af which was april 2nd. Its said I shld have o"ed on april 15th..so how many dpo am I? If I just o'd on the 15th u think an hcg of 3cld b a good thing? Or am I all screwed up from the bc? LolClick to expand...
> 
> Ok so if it says you o'd on the 15th I make it 9dpo..so af should be a few days away now....if your a 30 dayer....you should get af about the 2nd or 3rd of may...
> Are you going to use ff then love?
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Yeah ima gona use it. I used there o calculator but now I gota get a login and stuff set up it says


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> momma I've had a 2 & I'm sure I had a chemical pregnancy our first month TTC. Had a positive FRER & IC. Next day decided to get blood work & it was a 2 & they said it's odd, should be 0. I never followed through. I got my period same day.
> 
> Ok so I went ahead and cked on fertility friend. They say I shld count my last withdrawl bleed as my period..so I entered my las af which was april 2nd. Its said I shld have o"ed on april 15th..so how many dpo am I? If I just o'd on the 15th u think an hcg of 3cld b a good thing? Or am I all screwed up from the bc? LolClick to expand...
> 
> Ok so if it says you o'd on the 15th I make it 9dpo..so af should be a few days away now....if your a 30 dayer....you should get af about the 2nd or 3rd of may...
> Are you going to use ff then love?
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah ima gona use it. I used there o calculator but now I gota get a login and stuff set up it saysClick to expand...

I almost always have a 28day cycle lol forgot to mention that. Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

These we my tests side by side at I guess 7dpo and 8dpo just before my blood test they both hot a tad lighter since I took them but im sure there all dried out
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130425_175605.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> These we my tests side by side at I guess 7dpo and 8dpo just before my blood test they both hot a tad lighter since I took them but im sure there all dried out

Here is an inverted one
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130425_175508.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommaplus05

Weird how frer can pick up an hcg of 3miu..I took the strips outta case just to get em closer for comparison..the darker one was taken on 7dpo and the lighter one was 8dpo


----------



## mommaplus05

Guess im still in shock that them tests were not bfp everytime I look at em


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok..as u all know I went of bc march 29..got withfrawl on april 2nd. But to the point..i dnt feel well. Lol my cervix went from hard low to medium soft and very high..my cerbix almost feels achy along w cramps. Feels like af gona hit early like any sec..or like 0.. wld it b possible to o on cd like 23 after stopoing pill? I have a 28 day cycle not on bc. Cm is watery not ecwm..any suggestions?


----------



## OurLilFlu

No idea I wasn't charting when I came off, I just know it was a 42 day cycle... So you def could have O'd way later than youbthink


----------



## xxxklkxxx

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Well hcg well at 3 yesterday (negative) im due for af tomorrow or monday. Havin sum cramping today and watery cm..cervix is pretty low and definately firmer that a few days ago so looks like af is on the way..:(
> 
> Ah this sucks mommaplus...:(. Hope your ok love.
> Try and stay positive ok :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha...this stuff gets confusing...can everyone non pregnant woman have 3miu of hcg? I thoight hcg was only produced by and implanted baby? Idk..ima try again..just wishin af wld hurry and show so I can get goin .lol so when I do start will that b cd 1?Click to expand...


Mamma - when I kept missing lots of periods I had bloods taken and at 1 point my hcg was at 5 which is also negative. I also came of birth control end of last may I had a couple of 30 day cycles then missed 2 periods aug/sept had 1 period in oct then missed another 3 periods nov/dec/jan had 1 in feb then 1 on 1march that's when I used ff to chart and joined this forum so I could learn to track ovulation. I ovulated on 19th march and got my Bfp  
Coming of bc can really muck with things x


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> These we my tests side by side at I guess 7dpo and 8dpo just before my blood test they both hot a tad lighter since I took them but im sure there all dried out

Mummaplus I DO agree with you on this matter...it's very strange...the tests say bfp...ok so if your a 28 day cycle I would hold on till af due day or day after and test again ok...if the tests say bfp again go back to your doctor and insist more blood work.
I would also use different tests too...altho usualy first response early Resault tests are normally bang on ...never heard of anyone being let down by them at all...
But still...for your gp sake I would try a different test...not only that it gives you a clearer answer too. After all -3 different brands can't be wrong....and I've never heard of hgc3 being picked up with a pg test either....:)
Good luck love ....try and keep it cool lol...:thumbup:
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

3 days late another negative digi come onnnnnnnn AF this is ridiculous!!!!!!


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> 3 days late another negative digi come onnnnnnnn AF this is ridiculous!!!!!!

Wow meg that's really annoying eh?....is there anywhere you can get a 10miu?
What about bloods?
I recon the maca might have done this you know...based on gut feeling so don't take my word for it lol
Hope it all works out in the end :)
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I'm sorry Meg - that really blows. Damn that witch! MoFO!!!!
> I have my appt tomorrow so I'll see what the doctor says. If I'm not pregnant this cycle then I'm ready to get back into the game.
> 
> 3dpo today & I feel some cramps in my what I'd say cervical area. Weird. Had some last night & now some this morning. Weird.
> 
> WOW Nat that's a big pile of tests! I got mine too - but its in a box tucked away.
> I've been so distracted that I've not bothered to keep up with my OPK testing. I didn't test yesterday & didnt even think to do it. BLAH. I'm just not into it right now.
> 
> Yeah I've done the same now...I've put them away- stashed them away from myself lol
> Pangs here and there barbs? Funny you should say that...I get them from time to time ...right down low if ya know what I mean...when it happens its like wow wtf was that and oweeeee...:)
> Hope your ok today :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh you do? maybe it's "normal". I've had a bit of odd crams today.
> Bah. Not going to SS. I actually really have no hopes this month at all.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barbs stay positive ok...I understand why you may feel like that but in the words of George Michael.."you gotta Have faith" he he heee...
> The pangs I don't think are "normal" if you know what I mean...I think it's something to do with the hormone changes and its our body's way of dealing with it...I suppose some women feel it some dont- I spose we did this cycle.
> Then again it could be the start of something eh :). I hope so bc I had them too yesterday and today.:)
> 
> I'm 5dpo tmr do you think I could start opks to track any changes?
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

OK OK George was right :) LOL!!!!
I'll try to have some faith OK? :)
Seeing my RE this afternoon...gah.

You can use OPK but the truth of it is that it will fluctuate through out your cycle. However it's a good indication (I believe) that if at the end of your cycle you have a very strong positive, you're likely pregnant. That's just my experience. Doesn't mean it's 100% true. I took a test last night for shits & giggles & it was negative. I've not been in a major testing mood this month.


----------



## barbikins

Meg - Strange - your LP is longer this cycle or you ovulated a day later than you thought. That's a possibility as well. Hang in there!!!! But you know what - fak that - C'mon AF - get the damn show on the road for our friend, Meg - kay? And then don't come back again for 9 months. K thanx.

Momma - I don't have much to comment other than if those are true positives then I think you may have suffered a Chemical pregnancy. Which you'd never know you did unless you were testing early. I am very certain this is what happened to me. My IC & FRER were positive. Not enough to pick up on a digi. And by the time I went to the clinic the next day I think it was all over.
I'm sorry this is happening to you - it's very frustrating to be confused by your results. Hang in there FX. I don't know what to say either about FF. It should be fairly accurate. You should try using OPK's along w/temping rather than relying on just one method. You'll have more confidence IMO.


Nat - how are you feeling today? Are you getting better? When are you back to the doctor??? XO

Ladies, what you up to this weekend? We're guess what - HOUSE HUNTING. So much freaking fun!!!!

4 dpo today. And I had a dream that at 3dpo I got a BFP. So mean.


----------



## mommaplus05

Well it seems im due for af in 3 days. Mild cramps and lower back ache .wantin af to hurry n come so I can get started again..lol..gona be a rainy wkend here but plan on attending a benefit tomorrow and then a bbq and bonfire in the evening and hopefully squeeze in some fishin...lol were all rednecks in this town but I love it! Lol..


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg - Strange - your LP is longer this cycle or you ovulated a day later than you thought. That's a possibility as well. Hang in there!!!! But you know what - fak that - C'mon AF - get the damn show on the road for our friend, Meg - kay? And then don't come back again for 9 months. K thanx.
> 
> Momma - I don't have much to comment other than if those are true positives then I think you may have suffered a Chemical pregnancy. Which you'd never know you did unless you were testing early. I am very certain this is what happened to me. My IC & FRER were positive. Not enough to pick up on a digi. And by the time I went to the clinic the next day I think it was all over.
> I'm sorry this is happening to you - it's very frustrating to be confused by your results. Hang in there FX. I don't know what to say either about FF. It should be fairly accurate. You should try using OPK's along w/temping rather than relying on just one method. You'll have more confidence IMO.
> 
> 
> Nat - how are you feeling today? Are you getting better? When are you back to the doctor??? XO
> 
> Ladies, what you up to this weekend? We're guess what - HOUSE HUNTING. So much freaking fun!!!!
> 
> 4 dpo today. And I had a dream that at 3dpo I got a BFP. So mean.

I know so annoying!!

And Nat - maybe it was the Maca I am not sure - I havent heard of it lengthening LP but if it does maybe I dont want to take I normally have very clockwork cycles so this is annoying

No I cant get a 10miu but if I have had to BFN digis I think its safe to say no BFP for me lol - I mean I could come up with excuses for that but all signs point to no 

Barbs I also dreamed of a BFP bahhh soo annoying!

I havent had a cycle this long in well over a year. 

Also Nat I only took Maca for the first few weeks of the month... so I really dont know!

FACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK:growlmad:


----------



## barbikins

I wouldn't worry about your lengthened LP its not a bad thing. In fact when you get pregnant, it's a better thing. So don't worry, lady :) By the sounds of it you'll be getting AF soon. Just need patience :)
And you're right - if you get a bfn on the day your period is due, you're likely not pregnant.

Sorry to hear momma - hope AF shows sooner than later then so you can move forward. How many months have you been TTC?
And where do you live - where are these rednecks?! :)
Doesn't sound too far off from Canadian's. We like to hit the North for fishing, fires & drinking beer ;)


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Meg - Strange - your LP is longer this cycle or you ovulated a day later than you thought. That's a possibility as well. Hang in there!!!! But you know what - fak that - C'mon AF - get the damn show on the road for our friend, Meg - kay? And then don't come back again for 9 months. K thanx.
> 
> Momma - I don't have much to comment other than if those are true positives then I think you may have suffered a Chemical pregnancy. Which you'd never know you did unless you were testing early. I am very certain this is what happened to me. My IC & FRER were positive. Not enough to pick up on a digi. And by the time I went to the clinic the next day I think it was all over.
> I'm sorry this is happening to you - it's very frustrating to be confused by your results. Hang in there FX. I don't know what to say either about FF. It should be fairly accurate. You should try using OPK's along w/temping rather than relying on just one method. You'll have more confidence IMO.
> 
> 
> Nat - how are you feeling today? Are you getting better? When are you back to the doctor??? XO
> 
> Ladies, what you up to this weekend? We're guess what - HOUSE HUNTING. So much freaking fun!!!!
> 
> 4 dpo today. And I had a dream that at 3dpo I got a BFP. So mean.
> 
> I know so annoying!!
> 
> And Nat - maybe it was the Maca I am not sure - I havent heard of it lengthening LP but if it does maybe I dont want to take I normally have very clockwork cycles so this is annoying
> 
> No I cant get a 10miu but if I have had to BFN digis I think its safe to say no BFP for me lol - I mean I could come up with excuses for that but all signs point to no
> 
> Barbs I also dreamed of a BFP bahhh soo annoying!
> 
> I havent had a cycle this long in well over a year.
> 
> Also Nat I only took Maca for the first few weeks of the month... so I really dont know!
> 
> FACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK:growlmad:Click to expand...

Wow this is very STRANGE ...I too had a dream last night I was preggers...do do do doooo do do do doooooooo...
One of us it has to come true eh :)

Sorry yur feeling like this meg...I hope af Hurrys herself along to stop the mental tortures its causing...I'd be going out of my mind:wacko:
Got any yoga lined up? Maybe that might help relief af stresses and help you relax :). :hugs:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

So not much else to report over here today- it's 5dpo and I've had a couple of strange sensations in the bb's and a few cramps today...cm is back and watery...
Going to opk later to start trying to track any changes...thanks for the info on that barbs I find this very helpful and defo something to keep in mind if I get confused with it all....
Soooo-only 5 days to go until the pee fest begins...them stickys are fecking calling me you know pmsl...this part is so dam boring eh lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Thanks for your replies ladies.... Hang tight Nat you are only a few DPO - try and distract yourself from the SS for at least a few more days haha!!

Barb you asked about plans this weekend... Tonight just dinner with the inlaws.

Tomorrow morning I am going on a 2-3 hour hike with some girls from work - should be fun and a good workout haha! In the evening I am going to this bowling place for my friends birthday - should be fun I havent been in years and they are licensed so thats all I really need! LMAO

Best of luck on the house hunt!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Meg - Strange - your LP is longer this cycle or you ovulated a day later than you thought. That's a possibility as well. Hang in there!!!! But you know what - fak that - C'mon AF - get the damn show on the road for our friend, Meg - kay? And then don't come back again for 9 months. K thanx.
> 
> Momma - I don't have much to comment other than if those are true positives then I think you may have suffered a Chemical pregnancy. Which you'd never know you did unless you were testing early. I am very certain this is what happened to me. My IC & FRER were positive. Not enough to pick up on a digi. And by the time I went to the clinic the next day I think it was all over.
> I'm sorry this is happening to you - it's very frustrating to be confused by your results. Hang in there FX. I don't know what to say either about FF. It should be fairly accurate. You should try using OPK's along w/temping rather than relying on just one method. You'll have more confidence IMO.
> 
> 
> Nat - how are you feeling today? Are you getting better? When are you back to the doctor??? XO
> 
> Ladies, what you up to this weekend? We're guess what - HOUSE HUNTING. So much freaking fun!!!!
> 
> 4 dpo today. And I had a dream that at 3dpo I got a BFP. So mean.
> 
> I know so annoying!!
> 
> And Nat - maybe it was the Maca I am not sure - I havent heard of it lengthening LP but if it does maybe I dont want to take I normally have very clockwork cycles so this is annoying
> 
> No I cant get a 10miu but if I have had to BFN digis I think its safe to say no BFP for me lol - I mean I could come up with excuses for that but all signs point to no
> 
> Barbs I also dreamed of a BFP bahhh soo annoying!
> 
> I havent had a cycle this long in well over a year.
> 
> Also Nat I only took Maca for the first few weeks of the month... so I really dont know!
> 
> FACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow this is very STRANGE ...I too had a dream last night I was preggers...do do do doooo do do do doooooooo...
> One of us it has to come true eh :)
> 
> Sorry yur feeling like this meg...I hope af Hurrys herself along to stop the mental tortures its causing...I'd be going out of my mind:wacko:
> Got any yoga lined up? Maybe that might help relief af stresses and help you relax :). :hugs:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Nat... my symptoms have started to increase a bit so it shouldbe here soon! a bit of cramping and pangs in my boobs... come on come on lol


----------



## Petzy

by the way this ticker is stupid i think im going to get rid of it too much work lol


----------



## barbikins

LOL, Nat - pee-fest. Nice way to put it ;)
I don't know when I'm going to start but I don't think any thing before 10dpo makes sense. 
Maybe next Thursday or Friday? Guess we'll see how long I last :o) I might get crazy & want to start at 6dpo again  ;)

Meg, weekend sounds great! I love going for hikes. We usually go to the Bruce Trail. Is that where you're hitting up? Dinner sounds great too - & bowling - that's fun!
I'm going to try & convince hubby to go for some Sushi tomorrow night. Other than that I want to do some house chores & some batch cooking. Checking out all the pinterest recipes I've pinned ;)

And I gave up on the ticker. :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> LOL, Nat - pee-fest. Nice way to put it ;)
> I don't know when I'm going to start but I don't think any thing before 10dpo makes sense.
> Maybe next Thursday or Friday? Guess we'll see how long I last :o) I might get crazy & want to start at 6dpo again  ;)
> 
> Meg, weekend sounds great! I love going for hikes. We usually go to the Bruce Trail. Is that where you're hitting up? Dinner sounds great too - & bowling - that's fun!
> I'm going to try & convince hubby to go for some Sushi tomorrow night. Other than that I want to do some house chores & some batch cooking. Checking out all the pinterest recipes I've pinned ;)
> 
> And I gave up on the ticker. :)

Barb I think we are kindred spirits I just pinned a whole whack of stuff I want to try LOL - like an hour ago! You should add me on pinterest its just Meg Petz. :) 

Yes we are going to the bruce trail for a good portion of the walk... it is actually quite a trek I have planned for us - I did it once on my bike last year and its intense. We just mapped it out and its about 16km so probably 2.5 hours or so!! AHHHH 

I am not a sushi fan but I do like going out for dinner lol so hopefully hubby takes you on a well deserved date! 

Just cramping away here with no AF like a loser. hahaha


----------



## Ladykbee

Right so 9dpo symptoms today bad back low on the left mainly, some PVA glue cm and a sore right bb, feels like its been sanded with sand paper that is def not a pms symptom for me, not due for AF till sat next week.

Last preg I only POAS once at 12dpo and very faint pregnancy 2 days before missed AF. 

POAS yesterday and there was nothing. Hmmm going mad I just want to know either way grrr x


----------



## Petzy

Ok well she has arrived LOL! CD1 for me hoorayyyyyyy (stab) lol.....

I am in between the following: going hardcore this month with all my lovely pills and remedies and lots of sex 
OR:
binge drinking, binge eating, and taking up smoking again?

which one are you rooting for LMAO - jk!!

Let the countdown to O begin! Cycle #9 - has a nice ring to it.... NOT lol


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Ok well she has arrived LOL! CD1 for me hoorayyyyyyy (stab) lol.....
> 
> I am in between the following: going hardcore this month with all my lovely pills and remedies and lots of sex
> OR:
> binge drinking, binge eating, and taking up smoking again?
> 
> which one are you rooting for LMAO - jk!!
> 
> Let the countdown to O begin! Cycle #9 - has a nice ring to it.... NOT lol

Ah Yaye...or NOT if you not what I mean..wow confused dot com'age....
So cycle 9meg...your a strong woman meg I am inspired ...
Glad you can get on with it now tho...smoking and binge drinking no good ok lol
But hay you knows that lol
Tempting tho some days eh...I now the feeling :(
Hardcore it is then..I'm rooting for you meg...lets get this darn witch out of the way ...the BITCH lol....she's been rather mean to you this cycle I think you should follow through with your right knuckles and give her a sandwich she wouldn't like to bite off more than she can chew eh lol...
Hope your ok :hugs:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ladykbee said:


> Right so 9dpo symptoms today bad back low on the left mainly, some PVA glue cm and a sore right bb, feels like its been sanded with sand paper that is def not a pms symptom for me, not due for AF till sat next week.
> 
> Last preg I only POAS once at 12dpo and very faint pregnancy 2 days before missed AF.
> 
> POAS yesterday and there was nothing. Hmmm going mad I just want to know either way grrr x

Hiya ladyk...welcome :)
I see your not a newbie to this site...(your profile description still says expecting te he hee)
9dpo? That's sounds good to me...how long is your cycles ?...have you tested yet?
Know how you feel about wanting to know already...I'm the same lol
Best of luck to you this cycle and hope you get your bfp love
Baby dust to you 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> LOL, Nat - pee-fest. Nice way to put it ;)
> I don't know when I'm going to start but I don't think any thing before 10dpo makes sense.
> Maybe next Thursday or Friday? Guess we'll see how long I last :o) I might get crazy & want to start at 6dpo again  ;)
> 
> Meg, weekend sounds great! I love going for hikes. We usually go to the Bruce Trail. Is that where you're hitting up? Dinner sounds great too - & bowling - that's fun!
> I'm going to try & convince hubby to go for some Sushi tomorrow night. Other than that I want to do some house chores & some batch cooking. Checking out all the pinterest recipes I've pinned ;)
> 
> And I gave up on the ticker. :)

Yaye sounds like a great weekend gals...
Barbs I seen my gp yesterday and the ct scans came back with calcification s on right kidneys and ALOT of swelling on the kidneys...it also picked up sclerosis on my lower spine and hips...ouch!
I asked her if it could harm pregnancy and she said it should be ok but I might need alittle extra care during pregnancy especially during 3rd tri...
So I feel alittle better today...the pain is not totally gone but I think it's my thresh hold getting used to it now...I've give up on the painkillers now...I don't want to be a slave to it all...I'm strong and I got to find a way with pain management without them...Jeez I had my son with no pain relief so I think ill cope ...but dam it did hurt tho lol
Won't be putting myself thought that pain again un nessisarily again lol
So yah to sum it up I'm on the mend its just slow progress...annooooooooying.
The heart thing needs further investigations...and I'm also waiting for a dietitian and roomatology(sorry can't spell that for shit pmsl) appointments to come through so they investigate more and help with my diet to cut out sodium safely ...

Also got the thumbs up with the maca too Yaye...:happydance:
And....I've got to go back in August...3 more cycles to get more help with fertility if I need it by then...which sucks!
Bc I should have been having my baby not asking for help to have one beginning of August :( :nope:
But I'm staying positive about this now and appreciating that my gp is willing and enthusiastic to want to help us...thank gawsh...:thumbup:

Hope you have a great weekend barbs...hope you get your sushi...I've always wanted to try that but I chicken out right at the last minute ha ha haaa....why?
I think it's a trust thing lol
Stuff it I'm going to marksys this weekend and I'm going to try it-why not eh...:wacko:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Ladykbee

Haha I think I joined after I got my last BFP as I was worried about cramps as the cycle before I had a MC but I had a healthy boy he's almost 3 

I have a 28 day cycle but I ov'd early my last ewcm was 17th April and we bd on the 15th and 17th. From the 18th I've had cramps most days and back ache from 3dpo. I've not been on the pill since April 2009 and we use condoms but thought we would start on no 2  the back ache I can't say I noticed before and my right boob is killing, it feels like its on fire, this only started today and is def not something I have experienced since I was last pregnant but I don't remember when def wasn't my first symptom as that was back ache 2 days before AF and with the mc the back ache was my first symptom then too.

I POAS yesterday eve so not first wee and it was a clear BFN :-( can't believe CD1 isn't until 4th may that's ages away. I seem to have longer after I than before!

Boo


----------



## natjenson

Hiya ladyk...sounds like a long wait ...I think I'm a day befor or after that day aswell...I'm going to start testing in 5 days...I'm now opking (as they CAN -not always pick up hgc) until af to see if I can track any changes...it will give me a good indication too...
(Hopefully :) )
The burning bb feeling...I think I recall someone on here had that once..and I "think" they was pregnant too....but don't quote me I may be wrong lol....defo a sign I'd say but don't listen to me I don't want to get your hopes up love...
Really hope you get you bfp ok.:) 
I think petz on here is 28 day cycle too (again don't quote me lol) my memory can be shocking somedays lol
Are you going to test again tmr?
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Ladykbee

Think I'm going to leave it as long as I can and as close to AF being due. I've ordered some clear blue digital to save the eye squinting lol my oh doesn't get the faint line is pregnancy if it did come back + so the digital will be for him, ill use a cheapie first as don't want to waste one. My BFP was 12dpo and it was super faint and only 2 days before AF so I think I'm a later shower if I do get a + I feel different but I think it's cos of the ttc bit! So I need to occupy my time hmmm


----------



## mommaplus05

I cld cry. Obviously my hcg hasnt gone up or frer wld b darker. My bloodtest said hcg was at 3 on wed which is not preg. But these frers keep pickin it up!! Wth!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130426_185210.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mommaplus05

These cannot b evaps..pics were takin within 5min of peein..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130426_185858.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommaplus05

I almost find this cruel..:( I know I have hcg of 3 doc says not preg but have had 3 frers says pregnant...im sooo confused..just wish the lines wld stop comin and af wld start or at least the line wld get darker. '(


----------



## mommaplus05

Anyone have amy advise?


----------



## mommaplus05

The only difference in the tests I took on wed amd the test I took this eve was wed was a frer 6days sooner and today was a 5 days sooner and I didnt hold my pee for more than half hr to an hr. Cant hlp it. I been peein like crazy!


----------



## butterflywolf

mommaplus, Try to hold out for two days to let hcg double. For me on a FRER when it picked up at 7 dpo it was very faint. Took another 8 dpo in the morning with FMU an it was even lighter than the afternoon pee on the 7 dpo. The line didn't start getting a nice solid line until about 11 dpo. (I am pretty sure I implanted at 3 dpo) so say I did, I had 3 hcg at 3 dpo, hcg doubles every 48 hours the first few weeks. So at 5 dpo I would only have 6 hcg. At 7 I would have 12 (which I didn't quite have since at 8 dpo is when I had 12). Just give yourself some time I know it's hard but best advice I can give. Also up until about week 7 I had cramping similar to that of AF cramps that went on and off. Minor but there. It is normal due to the uterus expanding.


----------



## mommaplus05

butterflywolf said:


> mommaplus, Try to hold out for two days to let hcg double. For me on a FRER when it picked up at 7 dpo it was very faint. Took another 8 dpo in the morning with FMU an it was even lighter than the afternoon pee on the 7 dpo. The line didn't start getting a nice solid line until about 11 dpo. (I am pretty sure I implanted at 3 dpo) so say I did, I had 3 hcg at 3 dpo, hcg doubles every 48 hours the first few weeks. So at 5 dpo I would only have 6 hcg. At 7 I would have 12 (which I didn't quite have since at 8 dpo is when I had 12). Just give yourself some time I know it's hard but best advice I can give. Also up until about week 7 I had cramping similar to that of AF cramps that went on and off. Minor but there. It is normal due to the uterus expanding.

Wow...thank u sooo much. Ur words r definately encouraging. :) im gona wait til sunday or monday and test. Thank u...


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

I tested this morning (at 9dpo) and got a faint positive from a FRER with FMU:happydance:, it showed immediately and was pink too, I tested again 4 hours later and BFN! :dohh: soooo I tested once more this evening with a FRER Gold Digi and it said NO with a ? ....... :dohh::dohh::dohh::growlmad: :nope: trying to figure it out here ....but clearly the only thing to do is go buy more tests because I'm all out! Ahhhhhh! Ordering them online will take far too long.... Has anyone had this happen and end up really being preggers???!


----------



## natjenson

LoveMy2Boys2 said:


> I tested this morning (at 9dpo) and got a faint positive from a FRER with FMU:happydance:, it showed immediately and was pink too, I tested again 4 hours later and BFN! :dohh: soooo I tested once more this evening with a FRER Gold Digi and it said NO with a ? ....... :dohh::dohh::dohh::growlmad: :nope: trying to figure it out here ....but clearly the only thing to do is go buy more tests because I'm all out! Ahhhhhh! Ordering them online will take far too long.... Has anyone had this happen and end up really being preggers???!

Wow...what dpo are you again lol sorry I forget :) 

:) :) :) xxx
Edit: derrr I didn't seethat lol...9dpo I see now...haha haa.....:)
Ok I'd defo see what tmr brings love...test again...or even leave it another 48 hrs and see if you get another pink line...do you have any ic's....this would be so much cheaper to use...I use the 10 miu's they are so much more sensitive they would pick up a positive early on...
The digi may not have picked it up bc they are 25 miu...so that might be why you got a bfn with them-the fact tha a frer has picked it up is good news love so in my opinion I would defo leave it till 11 dpo now and use a low miu (like 10 miu) to test again...if a frer picked it up at 9dpo then a ic should defo pick it up by then and be a much pinker line too..:)
Good luck love :) let us know how you do ....
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Yesterdays test.. doc said neg on wed w a hcg of 3 miu..this isnt an evap..test still wet..takin 5 min after peein..so ladies b ware of the frer! Line was def pin k just not so much in pic
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130426_082357.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Yesterdays test.. doc said neg on wed w a hcg of 3 miu..this isnt an evap..test still wet..takin 5 min after peein..so ladies b ware of the frer! Line was def pin k just not so much in pic

Mommaplus how many frers have you tried love? Is this from a different packet?
Have you tried buying frer from different shop?
I'm sorry you feel like this...:hugs:
How many dpo are you now?
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Yesterdays test.. doc said neg on wed w a hcg of 3 miu..this isnt an evap..test still wet..takin 5 min after peein..so ladies b ware of the frer! Line was def pin k just not so much in pic
> 
> Mommaplus how many frers have you tried love? Is this from a different packet?
> Have you tried buying frer from different shop?
> I'm sorry you feel like this...:hugs:
> How many dpo are you now?
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

I am 12 dpo..and all the pos frers were from dif pack..the first two were from a six days sooner and the one from yest was a five days sooner..this oic will show u the pink.I took in natural light
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130427_092219.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 8


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Yesterdays test.. doc said neg on wed w a hcg of 3 miu..this isnt an evap..test still wet..takin 5 min after peein..so ladies b ware of the frer! Line was def pin k just not so much in pic
> 
> Mommaplus how many frers have you tried love? Is this from a different packet?
> Have you tried buying frer from different shop?
> I'm sorry you feel like this...:hugs:
> How many dpo are you now?
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am 12 dpo..and all the pos frers were from dif pack..the first two were from a six days sooner and the one from yest was a five days sooner..this oic will show u the pink.I took in natural lightClick to expand...

Yes there is a little something in this pic...
Hmmmm I'm confused too love...:wacko:
Ok so I would go to gp if no show from af....it's very strange that frer from different pack doing this aswell...I've never heard of frer letting anyone down love....barbs may be right it could be a chemical or something...I hope not tho :hugs:
I can see why this is all playing mind games with you I'd be the same too love.
Defo a return to gp is on the cards here.i would show him your tests- I mean they can't all be wrong surely.
Sorry your going through this I hope your can get some answers soon :) 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

Thanks for the response! MamaPlus that is very similar to my BFP yesterday on a FRER, I'm trying to hold off til tomorrow or Monday ahhhhh. Good luck !! Go back to the dr !!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Best of luck to u llove...


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

TY ! Uhhhh just took my 1st of today lol....BFN! :( why does it have to be so dam confusing!! I had spotting 3 days ago.... If that was implantation bleeding would that give me enough hormone to test by now? I got a faint BFP the day after spotting.... Now nothing ...sooo weird .


----------



## Ladykbee

Right 10dpo, not POAS since 8dpo. Bb still sore today so two days of sore bb.

Roll on 7 days to test :-/ x


----------



## Ladykbee

Hey ladies how do I post a pic, need help! x


----------



## Ladykbee

https:////s1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag83/ladykbee/?action=view¤t=null_zps9053971c.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## Ladykbee

//s1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag83/ladykbee/?action=view¤t=null_zps9053971c.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## Ladykbee

Boo.com I cannot share pics (I'm rubbish) from my I phone and have no Internet :-( x


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Ladykbee, go on send reply(not the quick reply) and above where you type is lots of little icons, click the paperclip next to the smiley face and it will take you to another page to upload your pic, close the page your done and write your message and send, pic should be attached x


----------



## Ladykbee

This is my 11dpo x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Ladykbee

So day 3 of sore BB's I POAS today and this is the test after it dried but line could be seen before, so...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## natjenson

Ladykbee said:


> So day 3 of sore BB's I POAS today and this is the test after it dried but line could be seen before, so...

Awww ladyk this is defo a bfp if ever I saw one...you have a lovely pink line there.....
Congrats love h&h 9 months to you and babba....:happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Ladykbee

natjenson said:


> Ladykbee said:
> 
> 
> So day 3 of sore BB's I POAS today and this is the test after it dried but line could be seen before, so...
> 
> Awww ladyk this is defo a bfp if ever I saw one...you have a lovely pink line there.....
> Congrats love h&h 9 months to you and babba....:happydance:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

I'm actually in shock, I think it's going to take missed AF to confirm eeeek I'm excited  x


----------



## mommaplus05

Ladykbee said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladykbee said:
> 
> 
> So day 3 of sore BB's I POAS today and this is the test after it dried but line could be seen before, so...
> 
> Awww ladyk this is defo a bfp if ever I saw one...you have a lovely pink line there.....
> Congrats love h&h 9 months to you and babba....:happydance:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm actually in shock, I think it's going to take missed AF to confirm eeeek I'm excited  xClick to expand...

Looks like a defo line! Co grats .


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Ladykbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladykbee said:
> 
> 
> So day 3 of sore BB's I POAS today and this is the test after it dried but line could be seen before, so...
> 
> Awww ladyk this is defo a bfp if ever I saw one...you have a lovely pink line there.....
> Congrats love h&h 9 months to you and babba....:happydance:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm actually in shock, I think it's going to take missed AF to confirm eeeek I'm excited  xClick to expand...
> 
> Looks like a defo line! Co grats .Click to expand...

I know what you mean I have been like that too...
Try not to do your own head in now by testing testing testing till then lol...I'd wait for no show with af now as some tests altho they state they are a certain miu they can actually have lower miu's than stated(this is good) but the test lines can go weaker and cause confusion sometimes....
Massive congrats to you ladyk...how long have you been trying for?
:flower::flower::flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Mommaplus how you holding up love? Hope your ok :flower:
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Ladykbee

This is actually my first cycle ttc so I'm very lucky, last time it took 5 months then mc then a month so was thinking maybe it would take a while we only bd twice this cycle because of work. 

Next test I do will be sat with a digital, my line today looks like the line I had with my little boy two days before I was due. My cycle seems to have changed at some point as when I was ttc I o on cd19 with a 33 day cycle and this time cd 12 with a 28 day cycle x


----------



## natjenson

Well-it's 7dpo over here today....and I've caved....I tested this morning and got a bfn :( booooooo...lol
I knew that was going to happen anyway lol
There was a brief moment where I thought I saw a faint line but I told myself nooooo...if your squinting a and tilting this stick to see a line the there is no line ha ha haaa -chuck it away woman!!! Ha ha haaaaa.
Plus side temp has risen very sharply this morning too....I got 99.086 ...nice high temp I'd say...now flaming well stay there I say lol :)
Going to opk again tonight...been doing this for 3 days now....I hope I start to see that line getting darker and darker as from today :)
Fx.
Symptoms: 
(Now I promised I wouldn't do this to myself this cycle) lol
Tender bb
A wee bit crampy...3days now
Pangs in lower region...again 3 days now.

Been having these dreams about being pregnant...this is bad bc I had therapy when I was a child about dreams ( I used to have awfull night terrors)
And I was taught to reverse my dreams....blah ...so the opposite of what I'm dreaming lately means I am not pregnant...:(
Lets hope that theory sucks and it's not true eh lol.

So how is everyone today? Good I hope...hope your having a great Sunday...I have my lovely lil niece coming today...she's a lil terrer lol but I love. Her to bits and my lo is very excited she's coming....
So guess what ill be doing later tonight...yah you guessed it- putting my house straight again after shes gone lol :)
...hope everyone has a good day :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ladykbee said:


> This is actually my first cycle ttc so I'm very lucky, last time it took 5 months then mc then a month so was thinking maybe it would take a while we only bd twice this cycle because of work.
> 
> Next test I do will be sat with a digital, my line today looks like the line I had with my little boy two days before I was due. My cycle seems to have changed at some point as when I was ttc I o on cd19 with a 33 day cycle and this time cd 12 with a 28 day cycle x

:happydance::happydance:
Good idea about the digi love...
Wow first time love...:thumbup: :happydance:
Sorry to hear you went through all of that last time...:hugs:
I bet your over the moon there arnt you lol
I love that first day with a bfp it's soooo exciting isn't it :)
You gotta show us your digi when you do it.yah :)
Well you make sure you take it easy from now ok...get them feet up love have a nice relaxing day...make the most of that little extra help...I know it's hard with a lo...:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Mommaplus how you holding up love? Hope your ok :flower:
> :) :) :) xxx

Thank u for asking..:) im ok..just ready for nxt cycle..I tested again this mornin at 13 dpo, and kine looks lighter than two days ago..:( im thinkin chemical..I shld had nice dark kines by now if I were progressing..first kine was at 7dpo and have had lines ever since..but today is def more faint..how r u? Were u at in cycle??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130428_063152.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Well-it's 9dpo over here today....and I've caved....I tested this morning and got a bfn :( booooooo...lol
> I knew that was going to happen anyway lol
> There was a brief moment where I thought I saw a faint line but I told myself nooooo...if your squinting a and tilting this stick to see a line the there is no line ha ha haaa -chuck it away woman!!! Ha ha haaaaa.
> Plus side temp has risen very sharply this morning too....I got 99.086 ...nice high temp I'd say...now flaming well stay there I say lol :)
> Going to opk again tonight...been doing this for 3 days now....I hope I start to see that line getting darker and darker as from today :)
> Fx.
> Symptoms:
> (Now I promised I wouldn't do this to myself this cycle) lol
> Tender bb
> A wee bit crampy...3days now
> Pangs in lower region...again 3 days now.
> 
> Been having these dreams about being pregnant...this is bad bc I had therapy when I was a child about dreams ( I used to have awfull night terrors)
> And I was taught to reverse my dreams....blah ...so the opposite of what I'm dreaming lately means I am not pregnant...:(
> Lets hope that theory sucks and it's not true eh lol.
> 
> So how is everyone today? Good I hope...hope your having a great Sunday...I have my lovely lil niece coming today...she's a lil terrer lol but I love. Her to bits and my lo is very excited she's coming....
> So guess what ill be doing later tonight...yah you guessed it- putting my house straight again after shes gone lol :)
> ...hope everyone has a good day :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Sorry lol..I just saw this. Lol 9dpo? I hope u get ur bfp..u truly deserve it..can u post ur pics of the tests u take? Wld looove to see...have a great day and best of luck..I will stalkin half the day as usual..lol..im due for af tomorrow so I guess I just hope it hurries or I wake up w a nive dark bfp!


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Mommaplus how you holding up love? Hope your ok :flower:
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Thank u for asking..:) im ok..just ready for nxt cycle..I tested again this mornin at 13 dpo, and kine looks lighter than two days ago..:( im thinkin chemical..I shld had nice dark kines by now if I were progressing..first kine was at 7dpo and have had lines ever since..but today is def more faint..how r u? Were u at in cycle??Click to expand...

Ohhhh I'm really sorry this is happening to you...it sucks big time.
:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ahhhh I'm a big ditz...I wrote 9 dpo and I'm actually 7 dpo ....had to edit that other post girls...so no your not going mad you did see 9dpo at first lol.....
Derr I'm such a Dinny ha ha haaa 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ahhhh I'm a big ditz...I wrote 9 dpo and I'm actually 7 dpo ....had to edit that other post girls...so no your not going mad you did see 9dpo at first lol.....
Derr I'm such a Dinny ha ha haaa 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Ladykbee

Mommaplus05 I'm sorry why isn't it easy and straight forward your test were looking great :-/ did the doc have any reason why? That's how mine was when I had a mc that the lines started to get lighter and them AF came a few days after :-( x


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Well-it's 9dpo over here today....and I've caved....I tested this morning and got a bfn :( booooooo...lol
> I knew that was going to happen anyway lol
> There was a brief moment where I thought I saw a faint line but I told myself nooooo...if your squinting a and tilting this stick to see a line the there is no line ha ha haaa -chuck it away woman!!! Ha ha haaaaa.
> Plus side temp has risen very sharply this morning too....I got 99.086 ...nice high temp I'd say...now flaming well stay there I say lol :)
> Going to opk again tonight...been doing this for 3 days now....I hope I start to see that line getting darker and darker as from today :)
> Fx.
> Symptoms:
> (Now I promised I wouldn't do this to myself this cycle) lol
> Tender bb
> A wee bit crampy...3days now
> Pangs in lower region...again 3 days now.
> 
> Been having these dreams about being pregnant...this is bad bc I had therapy when I was a child about dreams ( I used to have awfull night terrors)
> And I was taught to reverse my dreams....blah ...so the opposite of what I'm dreaming lately means I am not pregnant...:(
> Lets hope that theory sucks and it's not true eh lol.
> 
> So how is everyone today? Good I hope...hope your having a great Sunday...I have my lovely lil niece coming today...she's a lil terrer lol but I love. Her to bits and my lo is very excited she's coming....
> So guess what ill be doing later tonight...yah you guessed it- putting my house straight again after shes gone lol :)
> ...hope everyone has a good day :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Sorry lol..I just saw this. Lol 9dpo? I hope u get ur bfp..u truly deserve it..can u post ur pics of the tests u take? Wld looove to see...have a great day and best of luck..I will stalkin half the day as usual..lol..im due for af tomorrow so I guess I just hope it hurries or I wake up w a nive dark bfp!Click to expand...

Hiya mommaplus...yeah I'm actually 7dpo...I wrote the wrong number lol....
So af is due in 7 days....
My ic's are still negative but ill post my opks ...:)
Hope your pg get darker bfp over af :) however if not at least you got a clear answer as to what's going on and you can crack on with a brand new cycle love :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Ok well she has arrived LOL! CD1 for me hoorayyyyyyy (stab) lol.....
> 
> I am in between the following: going hardcore this month with all my lovely pills and remedies and lots of sex
> OR:
> binge drinking, binge eating, and taking up smoking again?
> 
> which one are you rooting for LMAO - jk!!
> 
> Let the countdown to O begin! Cycle #9 - has a nice ring to it.... NOT lol

Hey Hun!!!

I'm sorry you got AF. And I'm happy you can now move on!!
And I thing MODERATE booze & food is OK :D

Yep. Cycle #15 has a nasty ring to it too :( and my RE says 18 we would be more concerned. Great. :(

Ladies I'm trying to catch up with all the posts but so much has gone on. I was really bust house hunting yesterday. Not sure if we found one we like or not yer. 

Had my appointment Friday. And as predicted she said what happened to us is not abnormal. Chemical miscarriage. She thinks its positive that I got pregnant. So plan is 3 more months for IUI & if no success we meet again. She marked in Clomid for third month in case I want to get more aggressive. I hope it doesn't get that far. 

6 DPO today & I tested. Hehehehe. Bfn of course. 
I don't feel awesome about getting pregnant on our own. It feels like that would have to be a miracle. 

How are you ladies doing this lovely Sunday? I'm watching Cori Street & then I have lots of chores and shopping to do. 

Meg I added you to Pinterest! I plan to make some of my recipes today :) some spicy lentil soup and shopping for ingredients for later this week. Quick weekday recipes. 

Nat how are you feeling?

I am going to catchi up now on my reading. Your posts that is!


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Ahhhh I'm a big ditz...I wrote 9 dpo and I'm actually 7 dpo ....had to edit that other post girls...so no your not going mad you did see 9dpo at first lol.....
> Derr I'm such a Dinny ha ha haaa
> :) :) :) xxx

7 dpo...how exciting..I soooo hope u get ur bfp..u having any symptoms? Mine deal is more than likely a chem but only major symptom I have notived this cycle is a lot of cramping off and on. Yesterday my cervix and left tube or ovary hurt..pinching pulling pains and cervix left like it was throbbing. (Like wen u hit ur finger w a hammer) lol..my cervix was low and squishy til about 7-8 dpo then it raised high and got slightly firmer..im eagerly awaiting af to start my new cycle..im confident that my nxt cycle will b the one. :)


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh I'm a big ditz...I wrote 9 dpo and I'm actually 7 dpo ....had to edit that other post girls...so no your not going mad you did see 9dpo at first lol.....
> Derr I'm such a Dinny ha ha haaa
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> 7 dpo...how exciting..I soooo hope u get ur bfp..u having any symptoms? Mine deal is more than likely a chem but only major symptom I have notived this cycle is a lot of cramping off and on. Yesterday my cervix and left tube or ovary hurt..pinching pulling pains and cervix left like it was throbbing. (Like wen u hit ur finger w a hammer) lol..my cervix was low and squishy til about 7-8 dpo then it raised high and got slightly firmer..im eagerly awaiting af to start my new cycle..im confident that my nxt cycle will b the one. :)Click to expand...

Lol your funny :) ( finger hammer thing) lol
Oh I hope it is the one next cycle for you it's good that your confident love...I always have to remind myself that we can't let it get us down as this causes hormone imbalances and that fecks everything up...
The throbbing thing you sAy about...that must be very confusing for you...you stay strong tho ok:thumbup:
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Ok well she has arrived LOL! CD1 for me hoorayyyyyyy (stab) lol.....
> 
> I am in between the following: going hardcore this month with all my lovely pills and remedies and lots of sex
> OR:
> binge drinking, binge eating, and taking up smoking again?
> 
> which one are you rooting for LMAO - jk!!
> 
> Let the countdown to O begin! Cycle #9 - has a nice ring to it.... NOT lol
> 
> Hey Hun!!!
> 
> I'm sorry you got AF. And I'm happy you can now move on!!
> And I thing MODERATE booze & food is OK :D
> 
> Yep. Cycle #15 has a nasty ring to it too :( and my RE says 18 we would be more concerned. Great. :(
> 
> Ladies I'm trying to catch up with all the posts but so much has gone on. I was really bust house hunting yesterday. Not sure if we found one we like or not yer.
> 
> Had my appointment Friday. And as predicted she said what happened to us is not abnormal. Chemical miscarriage. She thinks its positive that I got pregnant. So plan is 3 more months for IUI & if no success we meet again. She marked in Clomid for third month in case I want to get more aggressive. I hope it doesn't get that far.
> 
> 6 DPO today & I tested. Hehehehe. Bfn of course.
> I don't feel awesome about getting pregnant on our own. It feels like that would have to be a miracle.
> 
> How are you ladies doing this lovely Sunday? I'm watching Cori Street & then I have lots of chores and shopping to do.
> 
> Meg I added you to Pinterest! I plan to make some of my recipes today :) some spicy lentil soup and shopping for ingredients for later this week. Quick weekday recipes.
> 
> Nat how are you feeling?
> 
> I am going to catchi up now on my reading. Your posts that is!Click to expand...

Yaye heya barbs...yeah Im Ok now I think...althoe I got this wave of sickness last night...it goes with the pain...but on the mend for sure now...:)

Kinda guessed you been a busy bee this weekend...what with house hunting it must be tiring too...hope you get that dream house soon barbs...

That's good news about your plans over the next 3 cycles with iui...lets hope you don't need it tho .fx.
I'm glad they are still willing to help you and dh barbs...and a plan is good it gives you both something to look forward with...a sense of purpose too your dreams...
Hope your having a good weekend too...:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Hey girls..im gona post this pic..sorry the bottom ones r dry and yellow..ewwe..but my first test is at the bottom..hopefully u can see in the oics how my line was good and pink then starts to fade as u get to top pic. Yup im waitin on af. Guess its chemical..'(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130428_085048.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mommaplus05

Heres an invert. Pics suk
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130428_091000.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommaplus05

This was this mornin..super faint slightly pink..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130428_091253.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommaplus05

This was last thurs..I think this one and last one shows better..but u can bisible see its not darker and thats a bad sign...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130428_091603.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mommaplus05

Well af just got me. '( I guess this is cd 1?


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Well af just got me. '( I guess this is cd 1?

Ugh, that sucks mommaplus- sorry to hear this.
However at least you have answers now...looks like you had a chemical love...I'm very sorry for this hope your ok.:hugs:
So cd1 it is then...
Do you take anything like extras to help with fertility?
I'm on 1 spoon of honey in mornings untill ovulation-( to help boost cm and volume)
On maca x2 daily
Prenatals
Hope you get your true bfp this cycle mommaplus :flower:
Now I think you deserve something nice for yourself tonight...treat yourself love.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

I've been watching your updates momma... Sorry about your cd1. I second the treat yourself idea! GL and baby dust in may!


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Well af just got me. '( I guess this is cd 1?
> 
> Ugh, that sucks mommaplus- sorry to hear this.
> However at least you have answers now...looks like you had a chemical love...I'm very sorry for this hope your ok.:hugs:
> So cd1 it is then...
> Do you take anything like extras to help with fertility?
> I'm on 1 spoon of honey in mornings untill ovulation-( to help boost cm and volume)
> On maca x2 daily
> Prenatals
> Hope you get your true bfp this cycle mommaplus :flower:
> Now I think you deserve something nice for yourself tonight...treat yourself love.
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks. :) and no im only taking prenatals..so 1tsp honey? This cycle I think will b better..wont have any more chemicals from the bc in my system..hopefully we can all get our bfp's... I need to do my meditations to. Helps relax the body so it can work properly. So can I stay on this thread in the ttw? Even though im on cd 1? I wld like to stay w u all..:)


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Well af just got me. '( I guess this is cd 1?
> 
> Ugh, that sucks mommaplus- sorry to hear this.
> However at least you have answers now...looks like you had a chemical love...I'm very sorry for this hope your ok.:hugs:
> So cd1 it is then...
> Do you take anything like extras to help with fertility?
> I'm on 1 spoon of honey in mornings untill ovulation-( to help boost cm and volume)
> On maca x2 daily
> Prenatals
> Hope you get your true bfp this cycle mommaplus :flower:
> Now I think you deserve something nice for yourself tonight...treat yourself love.
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks. :) and no im only taking prenatals..so 1tsp honey? This cycle I think will b better..wont have any more chemicals from the bc in my system..hopefully we can all get our bfp's... I need to do my meditations to. Helps relax the body so it can work properly. So can I stay on this thread in the ttw? Even though im on cd 1? I wld like to stay w u all..:)Click to expand...

Ohhhhh of COURSE you can stay with us love :flower:
That's what we are all here for...to support each other and help with anything at all lol
Yep 1teaspoon of honey is good for cm...it makes it's as best it can get and increases volume...so those little spermy suckers have less excuses to reaching their target lol
It's got to be pure honey tho-nothing added nothing taken away.
Meditation eh...sounds good...I've Tried this a few times but I'm a worrier so I kind of found myself fighting the worrys running around my sieve of a brain instead of clearing my thoughts ha ha haaa...so it's no good for me really...however it's been a while since I tried it again I might have to try this next time I get five moments to myself.
How many (roughly) days cycle are you then?
Do you opk?- this is EXCELLENT for pin pointing o...I don't know how I did it befor opks...:)

Lots of baby dust to you mommaplus...fx for your bfp this cycle ok.
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

So these are my opks so far...tonight's is looking promising....:happydance:
This is my experiment to see if opks pick up any changes to contribute to a possible bfp on pg test befor end of cycle....fx
...
I also poas an hour ago now and I got a tiny bit excited for about 3 milli seconds...I thought I saw a faint line on a pg test but when I went into a different room I could see plain as day it was just a indent....boooo :(
Upside- it's only 7dpo so lets see what the next week brings Instead.:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Ladykbee

Ooooh so what do the opks do? Can they detect pregnancy too? x


----------



## Ladykbee

And momma05 sorry cd1 came :-( if uve just been pregnant ur chances of conceiving this month should be higher so baby dust to you xx


----------



## natjenson

Ladykbee said:


> Ooooh so what do the opks do? Can they detect pregnancy too? x

It's been said that some woman it can work yeah but some it dosnt.
I'm opking to see if it works...i spose it won't work any quicker than a pg test can..but It can give an indication ...not only that I don't want to pee on all my tests lol( even tho I have 70 of the lil suckers this cycle) pmsl
If you got one to hand you may have a blaring positive as your are preggers :)
Not to worry if its not tho like I said it only works with sometimes.
Lol It helps doing the opks as I can't wait till 10 dpo to test ha haaa...the last couple of cycles I've tested from early and by the time your in last final days befor af it can be quite emotionally draining and af seems to be even more of a bitch when she comes than ever lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Well af just got me. '( I guess this is cd 1?
> 
> Ugh, that sucks mommaplus- sorry to hear this.
> However at least you have answers now...looks like you had a chemical love...I'm very sorry for this hope your ok.:hugs:
> So cd1 it is then...
> Do you take anything like extras to help with fertility?
> I'm on 1 spoon of honey in mornings untill ovulation-( to help boost cm and volume)
> On maca x2 daily
> Prenatals
> Hope you get your true bfp this cycle mommaplus :flower:
> Now I think you deserve something nice for yourself tonight...treat yourself love.
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks. :) and no im only taking prenatals..so 1tsp honey? This cycle I think will b better..wont have any more chemicals from the bc in my system..hopefully we can all get our bfp's... I need to do my meditations to. Helps relax the body so it can work properly. So can I stay on this thread in the ttw? Even though im on cd 1? I wld like to stay w u all..:)Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhh of COURSE you can stay with us love :flower:
> That's what we are all here for...to support each other and help with anything at all lol
> Yep 1teaspoon of honey is good for cm...it makes it's as best it can get and increases volume...so those little spermy suckers have less excuses to reaching their target lol
> It's got to be pure honey tho-nothing added nothing taken away.
> Meditation eh...sounds good...I've Tried this a few times but I'm a worrier so I kind of found myself fighting the worrys running around my sieve of a brain instead of clearing my thoughts ha ha haaa...so it's no good for me really...however it's been a while since I tried it again I might have to try this next time I get five moments to myself.
> How many (roughly) days cycle are you then?
> Do you opk?- this is EXCELLENT for pin pointing o...I don't know how I did it befor opks...:)
> 
> Lots of baby dust to you mommaplus...fx for your bfp this cycle ok.
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Im def gona try the honey!!. Ad for my cycles I am pretty regular..this past cycle was only 27 days but prolly cut a lil short due to bc pills...I am a regular 28 day cycle w ovulation on day 14.. I usually have txt book ewcm on day 13-14..(this past cycle was day 11 or 15:pills im sure) I used to use the o prodictors but found myself not needin them..I have terrible ovulation pains normaly .they get so painful it makes it excruciating to do "the duty"..usually mild cramping on day 12-14 then on 14 I cant move..there is usually a two hr span that im hunched over in pain....I conceived my other kids on 1st or 2nd month ttc..but im older now and have endometriosis so it may b difficult..plus I have a chronic prob w my left tube..its like a twisted noodle always inflamed...so got my finders crossed..ohh and I always wld meditate..help coax the sperm to the egg and calmly nestle were it belongs..lol I just pivture the process in my mind immediatly after we bd. ')


----------



## Petzy

Hello everyone - wow it was a busy weekend for postings!

Sorry about AF Momma... but you are in good company :)

I am on CD4 today... I have a feeling that this Maca may be extending my cycle but I am still going to start the OPK on CD10 just to be safe. I better order some today since I am out....

Trying to feel positive about this month but I dont feel positive or negative - I actually dont feel either lol - just going to do my best and hope for the best :) It doesnt help me to be so tragically disssapointed when AF shows... I tried hard this month not to be and despite being three days late I still was more OK with it than usual... I will try to be in the same mindset this month too. Hopefully I can get lots and lots of BD'ing in and make a good go for it lol.

How is everyone today? Interesting progressions on your OPK Nat...


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg,

How was your hiking? Gorgeous weather eh?

I'm not sure how Maca would affect lengthening your cycle. Most woman say it shortens it by 2 days & they ovulated a couple days earlier. You can do a bit of readying but maybe your body just did some thing different. DON'T stop Maca! Keep on it ;) It's so good for you. And a lengthened LP is good - it means if you get pregnant you'll sustain your Progesterone for longer. So don't get concerned! 
I'm still taking Maca - religiously - every day. Plus I have so much more energy!

All you can do is hang in there & hope for the best. Remember I'm on cycle #15 and so I know how you're feeling. Some months/weeks/days I feel more optimistic than others. Some days I can't do anything but wallow in my self pity. 

I am 7dpo today & tested w/an IC - negative.  
I have more coming tomorrow - & some 10miu. If I'm being honest with you ladies, I don't think I'm going to get pregnant any time soon on my own. So while I have some hopes for this cycle, I don't think I'm pregnant & just can't wait to jump back on the IUI band wagon.


Nat - your LH level's will go up/down all cycle so remember that. What's a tip off is if you get a VERY positive OPK like when you Ovulate & it's towards the end of your cycle. Mine were VERY VERY positive when I was pregnant. And when I had my HCG shot.

FX


----------



## barbikins

Momma I am so sorry you got AF. I know the frustration you're going through.
I had the same experience on Cycle #1. Man - I can't imagine - if I had a viable pregnancy Cycle #1 I'd have a baby in my arms today. :(

Hang in there & stay w/us - it's great support here :) xo


----------



## barbikins

Nat - What's this about honey increaseing CM? Never heard of it.

I take Fish Oil every day & that increased my CM for sure!!!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hello everyone - wow it was a busy weekend for postings!
> 
> Sorry about AF Momma... but you are in good company :)
> 
> I am on CD4 today... I have a feeling that this Maca may be extending my cycle but I am still going to start the OPK on CD10 just to be safe. I better order some today since I am out....
> 
> Trying to feel positive about this month but I dont feel positive or negative - I actually dont feel either lol - just going to do my best and hope for the best :) It doesnt help me to be so tragically disssapointed when AF shows... I tried hard this month not to be and despite being three days late I still was more OK with it than usual... I will try to be in the same mindset this month too. Hopefully I can get lots and lots of BD'ing in and make a good go for it lol.
> 
> How is everyone today? Interesting progressions on your OPK Nat...


Add me to your Pinterest too! You can find Me I bet ;)
if not I'll PM you my full name.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg,
> 
> How was your hiking? Gorgeous weather eh?
> 
> I'm not sure how Maca would affect lengthening your cycle. Most woman say it shortens it by 2 days & they ovulated a couple days earlier. You can do a bit of readying but maybe your body just did some thing different. DON'T stop Maca! Keep on it ;) It's so good for you. And a lengthened LP is good - it means if you get pregnant you'll sustain your Progesterone for longer. So don't get concerned!
> I'm still taking Maca - religiously - every day. Plus I have so much more energy!
> 
> All you can do is hang in there & hope for the best. Remember I'm on cycle #15 and so I know how you're feeling. Some months/weeks/days I feel more optimistic than others. Some days I can't do anything but wallow in my self pity.
> 
> I am 7dpo today & tested w/an IC - negative.
> I have more coming tomorrow - & some 10miu. If I'm being honest with you ladies, I don't think I'm going to get pregnant any time soon on my own. So while I have some hopes for this cycle, I don't think I'm pregnant & just can't wait to jump back on the IUI band wagon.
> 
> 
> Nat - your LH level's will go up/down all cycle so remember that. What's a tip off is if you get a VERY positive OPK like when you Ovulate & it's towards the end of your cycle. Mine were VERY VERY positive when I was pregnant. And when I had my HCG shot.
> 
> FX

Hey Barb!

I follow you on pinterest now too! Love your display pic haha - your hubby is cute!!! :) 

Maybe you are right re my cycle - maybe it was just a weird month! we will see I guess..... :) I will keep on trucking.

I will keep taking the Maca every day yup - along with EPO and materna - BUt i often forget to take the Maca twice so I have to get better at that I think.

I think its good you are eager to get back to IUI - you may be right that thats how it will happen for you but hey you never know - you seem to be in a better place right now and I am glad - I am trying hard too... if you can do it I can do it - we are in this together! LOL

In the great words of someone I know named Barb, 7DPO is still very early lol


----------



## barbikins

Hahaha I love how you often remind me of my own words, Meg. I need that :) 
I know eh? I think 11dpo is the most accurate time but I"ll keep testing :D
I have on woman who get positive's at 6dpo. DAMN THEM! :D

It's OK - I take SO much suppliments I end up forgetting too. And I some times only take my one dose of Maca - You can only do your BEST. Long as you're 80%, you're doing a good job :)

I am feeling MUCH more positive these day's & not trying to dwell on the miscarriage. It is what it is. you know? I just have to keep on trucking along too!

And like you say - we're here for one another & it holds so much value to me! I'm glad I found you ladies <3

Thanks re: hubby - he's a cutie pie for sure LOL!!!! He's funny. 
I like to be a goof. And he's always goofy.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat - What's this about honey increaseing CM? Never heard of it.
> 
> I take Fish Oil every day & that increased my CM for sure!!!

Hey barbs...the honey?
Well I remember waaaaaay back early in this thread(I think nimbec said it) 
Honey with cinnamon....I googled this and pure honey is supposed to be good for cm...I take one teaspoon daily from cd1 till I ovulated(no point after that)...I don't bother with the cinnamon bc it's rank lol...but the honey on its own is much tastier...(even tho I gag EVERY time I swallow it lol)
Ok so it's meant to increase cm and I have found this works well...however since starting the maca it's increased even more so I'm not sure if its the honey in my system doing its job or the maca really has increased it...

Re:opk's...thanks for that barbs...I'm half expecting it too be weaker again tonight...ill be opking in about an hour so ill probably post the results again...
Hope you had a great week end girls...yes it has been very busy here hasn't it..I've felt like miss guru lol
Happy to help tho...:thumbup:
Weekend shift lol

Hey meg...I still feel so bad for your bfn...I'm glad your trying to stay positive tho...:flower:

Do you know what...you girls are really lovely...I've been reflecting today and the support you two have given is amazing...I'm so glad to have found you two...you are great friends and I love that I have seen over the time how close you have both got even tho you have never met...I am blessed to have found you both and I just want to express my thanks to you for all your inspiring support so far...:flower::flower::flower:
Thankyou. :)


:) :) :) xxx ( soppy get ain't I lol)


----------



## natjenson

Ok.....so what the feck has happened to my avatar???:wacko:


----------



## natjenson

That's better :happydance:


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat!

I didn't know that honey can do this. I take fish oil capsules that benefit your brain & your joints & baby's brain when it develops AND it increases your CM so I just stuck with that!
This cycle was super weird & got some EWCM at odd times but not even sure it was good or not so I dunno. My body wasn't working normal this time around. But last month I got LOTS of EWCM! So hurray!

re: OPK's definitely dont get stressed over it oK? It fluctuates but if you're at 13dpo & get a very positive - I'd test with a FRER or smth! Anyway I have a bunch of IC's coming tomorrow :dance: so I can test every day! I won't have any for tomorrow morning.
ALSO if you have a v.v.faint line on a pregnancy test, the OPK wont' pick it up. It will pick it up when your test is more obviously positive. Keep this in mind :)

Nat, I"m glad we've provided some great support to you. And it's great to find some buddies on line for this kinda thing. The rest of the world doesn't 'get it' & we need to be amongst ladies who "get it". And obviously we've clicked so it works. I've seen many ladies come & go & their time is up once their pregnant. But I hope we can all be with each other through out the WHOLE journey.

Nat - how are you feeling today? When do you see your MD?


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Nat - What's this about honey increaseing CM? Never heard of it.
> 
> I take Fish Oil every day & that increased my CM for sure!!!
> 
> Hey barbs...the honey?
> Well I remember waaaaaay back early in this thread(I think nimbec said it)
> Honey with cinnamon....I googled this and pure honey is supposed to be good for cm...I take one teaspoon daily from cd1 till I ovulated(no point after that)...I don't bother with the cinnamon bc it's rank lol...but the honey on its own is much tastier...(even tho I gag EVERY time I swallow it lol)
> Ok so it's meant to increase cm and I have found this works well...however since starting the maca it's increased even more so I'm not sure if its the honey in my system doing its job or the maca really has increased it...
> 
> Re:opk's...thanks for that barbs...I'm half expecting it too be weaker again tonight...ill be opking in about an hour so ill probably post the results again...
> Hope you had a great week end girls...yes it has been very busy here hasn't it..I've felt like miss guru lol
> Happy to help tho...:thumbup:
> Weekend shift lol
> 
> Hey meg...I still feel so bad for your bfn...I'm glad your trying to stay positive tho...:flower:
> 
> Do you know what...you girls are really lovely...I've been reflecting today and the support you two have given is amazing...I'm so glad to have found you two...you are great friends and I love that I have seen over the time how close you have both got even tho you have never met...I am blessed to have found you both and I just want to express my thanks to you for all your inspiring support so far...:flower::flower::flower:
> Thankyou. :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx ( soppy get ain't I lol)Click to expand...

Nat you are the sweetest. I am very grateful for your friendship too! I went the longest time without anyone to talk to about this stuff and you ladies are better than ANYONE i know in my personal life... which is pretty amazing. Its such a great, supportive and hilarious girls - never any judgment which is very refreshing!!

And thanks re the BFN.... Its going to happen eventually :)


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat!
> 
> I didn't know that honey can do this. I take fish oil capsules that benefit your brain & your joints & baby's brain when it develops AND it increases your CM so I just stuck with that!
> This cycle was super weird & got some EWCM at odd times but not even sure it was good or not so I dunno. My body wasn't working normal this time around. But last month I got LOTS of EWCM! So hurray!
> 
> re: OPK's definitely dont get stressed over it oK? It fluctuates but if you're at 13dpo & get a very positive - I'd test with a FRER or smth! Anyway I have a bunch of IC's coming tomorrow :dance: so I can test every day! I won't have any for tomorrow morning.
> ALSO if you have a v.v.faint line on a pregnancy test, the OPK wont' pick it up. It will pick it up when your test is more obviously positive. Keep this in mind :)
> 
> Nat, I"m glad we've provided some great support to you. And it's great to find some buddies on line for this kinda thing. The rest of the world doesn't 'get it' & we need to be amongst ladies who "get it". And obviously we've clicked so it works. I've seen many ladies come & go & their time is up once their pregnant. But I hope we can all be with each other through out the WHOLE journey.
> 
> Nat - how are you feeling today? When do you see your MD?

Ahh major thanks for info with opk's barb :thumbup::flower:
It really helps...I can walk away from the confusing stuff but you can bet your bottom dollar my mind is racing as to what the heck it means sometimes...like i say I'm a typical worrier so even tho I walk away I'm still scratching at my head about it lol...
I was defo in the que for slow brains pmsl :wacko: (maybe even at the flaming front...and if I wasn't I defo pushed in for first place lol)

Your are right only people like us gals "get it"....it's a shame bc even tho I talk to others about oH and I troubles they nod like they understand but they defo don't...even my friends in the past have been ignorant as they only got to be around a man that feckin sneezes and they up the duffers...ha the beyatchz lol only jk...

Yeah I'm feeling great today.thankyou....went for more bloods today...got to phone through tmr to get results -hope they come back ok this time.then i had a wobbly moment earlier..went for a nice walk with the lad and I had to get home rather quick as I felt soooo weird...needed to lay down QUICK!!!

Been VERY hungry and tired today...hummmm? 
I've had thoughts of peanut butter on toast today aswell ....( I HATE peanut butter).... However I ate this in abundance with lo whilst preggers....NOT looking to much into it tho...can't have anyway-got none in lol

Can I ask what's MD?...


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Nat - What's this about honey increaseing CM? Never heard of it.
> 
> I take Fish Oil every day & that increased my CM for sure!!!
> 
> Hey barbs...the honey?
> Well I remember waaaaaay back early in this thread(I think nimbec said it)
> Honey with cinnamon....I googled this and pure honey is supposed to be good for cm...I take one teaspoon daily from cd1 till I ovulated(no point after that)...I don't bother with the cinnamon bc it's rank lol...but the honey on its own is much tastier...(even tho I gag EVERY time I swallow it lol)
> Ok so it's meant to increase cm and I have found this works well...however since starting the maca it's increased even more so I'm not sure if its the honey in my system doing its job or the maca really has increased it...
> 
> Re:opk's...thanks for that barbs...I'm half expecting it too be weaker again tonight...ill be opking in about an hour so ill probably post the results again...
> Hope you had a great week end girls...yes it has been very busy here hasn't it..I've felt like miss guru lol
> Happy to help tho...:thumbup:
> Weekend shift lol
> 
> Hey meg...I still feel so bad for your bfn...I'm glad your trying to stay positive tho...:flower:
> 
> Do you know what...you girls are really lovely...I've been reflecting today and the support you two have given is amazing...I'm so glad to have found you two...you are great friends and I love that I have seen over the time how close you have both got even tho you have never met...I am blessed to have found you both and I just want to express my thanks to you for all your inspiring support so far...:flower::flower::flower:
> Thankyou. :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx ( soppy get ain't I lol)Click to expand...
> 
> Nat you are the sweetest. I am very grateful for your friendship too! I went the longest time without anyone to talk to about this stuff and you ladies are better than ANYONE i know in my personal life... which is pretty amazing. Its such a great, supportive and hilarious girls - never any judgment which is very refreshing!!
> 
> And thanks re the BFN.... Its going to happen eventually :)Click to expand...

Awe thankyou meg ...:flower:
I remember how I felt so alone...walking around heavy hearted...had no one to talk to (that could understand ) for such a loooong time...
Even tho there are probably millions of women out there like us I still felt as tho it was personal to me-you know?
I always got on with it-like you do...and I prayed soooo hard...
I even found myself alone one new yrs eve befor my lo watching all the sky lanterns in their thousands coming towards me and I stood and made THEE biggest wish from the bottom of my heart for a chance to be a mommy...a yr later I let one off with my thankyou back but that void I once felt is back and it's unbearable sometimes...I just KNOW I was put here to "do my job" and be a great mommy...I just feel I'm being robbed of that some days...I am SO great full for my lo don't get me wrong but I just feel so guilty that he has no one to grow up with or play along side with that I'm letting him down...
I can't bare to think its gonna take another 7years...well I'm NOT going to let it this time lol
Wow...shoot-I've wrote a darn essay again ha ha haa...sorry meg...my lil fingers are exhausted here pmsl...I don't even relise I'm doing it he he hee....
Anyways hope you had a great weekend...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Shey

Mind if I join u ladies?


----------



## natjenson

Hiya shey -welcome love....what cd/dpo are you ?
Tell us about yourself :)


:) :) :) xxx
Ooh edit::: I see your 6dpo there lol...
And sheena.....my oH mums called that's...it's a very rare but very lovely name...:)
So what cycle are you on love...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Hi ladies..thought I wld ck in...') how was u alls wkend? Mine was busy. Lol I stained the devk and shampooed the carpets. Fixin to start wrkin on the pool gettin it ready to open. :) today is cd 3 for me. Very heavy! Omg. And cramps. Blaaa. My kids been excited its been warm out they love it! Me n my husband booked a trip to bahamas is june for our anniversary..yay! Hope u all r doin well, lets get our bfp this month!


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Hi ladies..thought I wld ck in...') how was u alls wkend? Mine was busy. Lol I stained the devk and shampooed the carpets. Fixin to start wrkin on the pool gettin it ready to open. :) today is cd 3 for me. Very heavy! Omg. And cramps. Blaaa. My kids been excited its been warm out they love it! Me n my husband booked a trip to bahamas is june for our anniversary..yay! Hope u all r doin well, lets get our bfp this month!

Hiya mommaplus...glad to hear your weekend was a good one love...
Re: the cramps...oh yeah I love them cramps-NOT!!!
Hope they ease off soon...
Ok so I been thinking about what you said about the endo and painfull o and how this can make "doing the deed " somewhat painfull for you....well I get painfull o pains too so I can totally understand how this can hamper the joy in the bd-ing...as if it can't be stressful enough sometimes eh? :)
Well when I was buying my pg tests and opks last week I literally stumbled across these insemination home kits....I just wonder if this might be of interest to you that's all....I totally get that takes the fun right out of it but I'm thinking of your pain...I know how bad this can be some cycles...some worse than others some cycles eh?
So if you interested amazon( the U.S site) sell these...I'm thinking you can enjoy the bd-ing whilst its not painfull and the days that it is this might come in handy...
Bahamas??? Oh you lucky lady...sneak me in your suitcase would ya love? :thumbup: lol
Dreaaaaaam holibob I'd say...hope you both have a fantastic time...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hi Girls!

OK my day is a shit show so I'm sorry this will be short - off soon for a home inspection & I'm going to possibly buy a home!

I totally caved & bough FRER haha! 8dpo - & bfn :(
I'll post my shots soon. Hope you ladies are having a good day! xo


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> OK my day is a shit show so I'm sorry this will be short - off soon for a home inspection & I'm going to possibly buy a home!
> 
> I totally caved & bough FRER haha! 8dpo - & bfn :(
> I'll post my shots soon. Hope you ladies are having a good day! xo

Hiya barbs sorry to hear your day isn't going as best it could...hope your luck changes when you go to view/buy your possible new home :)

You caved huh? 
Me too :) lol
Bfn aswell...big fat booo eh! :)

Hope we all get our bfp's this month .fx :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Yep caved - here you go :)
 



Attached Files:







8dpo.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Petzy

Hi Girls! Sorry about those BFNs but plenty early for everyone!

Should I test today? I am on CD5, still have my period, and havent even O'd!! KIDDING haha!

I am hilarious...

Busy day but checking in to read the updates :) 

Barbs best of luck with the house offer!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahaha that was hilarious!!


----------



## natjenson

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls!
> 
> OK my day is a shit show so I'm sorry this will be short - off soon for a home inspection & I'm going to possibly buy a home!
> 
> I totally caved & bough FRER haha! 8dpo - & bfn :(
> I'll post my shots soon. Hope you ladies are having a good day! xo
> 
> Hiya barbs sorry to hear your day isn't going as best it could...hope your luck changes when you go to view/buy your possible new home :)
> 
> You caved huh?
> Me too :) lol
> Bfn aswell...big fat booo eh! :)
> 
> Hope we all get our bfp's this month .fx :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...




Petzy said:


> Hi Girls! Sorry about those BFNs but plenty early for everyone!
> 
> Should I test today? I am on CD5, still have my period, and havent even O'd!! KIDDING haha!
> 
> I am hilarious...
> 
> Busy day but checking in to read the updates :)
> 
> Barbs best of luck with the house offer!

Pmsl brilliant meg...:haha:
That was sooo funny...:rofl:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ugh! Just got this overwhelming feeling...not feeling very condfident at all now...I got 5 more days left of testing...but ill guess ill know in about two...if I haven't got a bfp on 11dpo then ill think I'm out...not due af till the 5th of may but just feel shite about it now :(
Positive thoughts positive thoughts positive thoughts....whaaa who am I kidding eh.
Well all I can say is I hope it will be one of they few moments where I enjoy being wrong lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Think positive!! And dare I say don't do the daily test torture?!


----------



## xxxklkxxx

barbikins said:


> Yep caved - here you go :)

Hey barbs, can I see a really really faint line there? x


----------



## natjenson

xxxklkxxx said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Yep caved - here you go :)
> 
> Hey barbs, can I see a really really faint line there? xClick to expand...

Hey Kay...your right I something too...it's supper faint isn't it :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Yep caved - here you go :)

Omg barbs have another look at your test!!!!
I think I see something super faint :)


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Thanks Nat, yes it's super faint but I can defo see it on my phone! I thought I might have line eye but I went away and came back and could still see it and I've had it zoomed in and turned all angles. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## natjenson

xxxklkxxx said:


> Thanks Nat, yes it's super faint but I can defo see it on my phone! I thought I might have line eye but I went away and came back and could still see it and I've had it zoomed in and turned all angles. Fingers crossed xx

Yeah me too...I've come back to it three times now lol...I feel bad incase I get hopes up...I sure hope she not thrown the test away...but I defo see "something"
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Yeh I felt the same, didnt wana get Barbs hopes up but I had to say something and I'm so glad you see it too and I'm not crazy! I'm usually rubbish at spotting the faint lines aswell x


----------



## natjenson

Ugh!!! Can't sleep....I can't stop thinking about this cycle and how when I was In hospital and all the drugs they pumped into me - how it could have ruined our chance this month...we've done EVERYTHING right this cycle...and I mean everything...
I feel so down tonight :( why I don't know ...
I was overwhelmed earlier with doubt...
I think when I think about how long it took us last time I get soo upset with the thought of it taking so long again...horrible horrible feeling :(
I've even been feeling a bit of a panic ...I'm staying calm tho...
So maybe it's the timing of my cycle...maybe 9dpo is my "melt down" day I dunno...

RIGHT !!!!
Natalie you silly flaming woman- pull yourself together ....
Tmr it's a new start...NO MORE negativeness ...well il try anyway lol
Hope your all having a much better night than me :)
Night night all...
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww :hugs: I hope you wake up tomorrow and feel like a whole different person. It's hard to go through all these emotions, but you can do it!


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Hiya everyone,
Just dropping on to say I just had my scan and everything is going well  phewph!
Sickness is getting worse :-( boo! Got anti sickness tabs from dr as I'm struggling to keep down fluids, had my first 1 this morning and its done diddly squat :-( blurghhh.
Nat, I hope your happier and more positive today. It's no good being negative it won't change any outcome and will just get you down. xx


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hi Girls! Sorry about those BFNs but plenty early for everyone!
> 
> Should I test today? I am on CD5, still have my period, and havent even O'd!! KIDDING haha!
> 
> I am hilarious...
> 
> Busy day but checking in to read the updates :)
> 
> Barbs best of luck with the house offer!

Lol funny lady. Already in poas withdrawal?! ;)

We didnt get the house. Heart broken. We were really close. 
We are running out of time. Gah!!!


----------



## barbikins

Lol ladies - I thought I saw a faint line too but it's not pink so I let it go. And stupid me, I took the second test later rather than saving it for this morning. And my IC arrived but because I was t home it's at the post office so I have to pick it up tonight. Usually they leave it in my mailbox. So I have no tests. So guess what I will most likely do? Right - grab some FRER. I saved my fmu lol. 

The second test I took was stark but I know now fmu is King!

Klk I'm glad your baby is doing well! I'm sorry you feel so horrible. Meds will kick in...give it time. I was on meds before & it was god send!

Meg how are you?! 

Nat, have you tested using preggo test? Still using OPK?
I used OpK every morning and each day is a different result. 
I am only looking for a blazing positive!


----------



## barbikins

Nat we have these days. Us "lucky" ladies taking too long to get pregnant have many of those days. This is emotionally difficult. I hope you feel better today. 

Are you planning to see a Fertility Doctor this year?

Btw MD is Medical Doctor.


----------



## barbikins

Bfn. Yesterday's test was just a shadow line. 
Stark white today. 9dpo. I was hopin to see an extremely faint line. 
I really just don't believe I'm pregnant this month. I'm just ever so hopeful.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommaplus05

Hi there friends. Just ckin in. Af started on sunday. I wld say light bleeding monday wad vety geavy abf no bleeding at all since. .very weird af..so im on cd 4.. whooop! Hopin we get bfps this month!


----------



## GreenEmeralds

Hello ladies...I'm new to this so i had a question 1st , then ill go into symptoms. 
If I potentially ovulated 4/22 4/23 and had sex 4/26 ..... Is there ANY possibility of being pg. My period is set to start 5/6 (mon or tues)?
Sad to admit..i did test already lol because I have symptoms nothing like normal premenstrual. 
Cm was still stretchy 4/26 by 4/27 also but much less of it. Light stretch turned to wet...not dry and tacky like normal at this time. I'm still wet today 7dpo . Up until today cervix was high and soft, this morning high and kinda firm but again not hard, low or dry. I 
Cramping started 4/27 on lower left then right side by 4/30 with low back pain (NEVER HAD BEFORE) and almost threw up 4/30 when waking suddenly like 2am. I'm confused and i already have kids. 
Please any help/thoughts are appreciated :)


----------



## GreenEmeralds

And one thing I noticed yesterday... I drink coffee everyday, sometimes several cups per day. I got a cup about.11am and by 6 it was still on my desk half empty. The thought of drinking some right now is a turn off and exhausted. (that may be from staying up doing homework) but even then i couldn't keep my eyes open. Im trying not to get anxious!


----------



## GreenEmeralds

Hello ladies...I'm new to this so i had a question 1st , then ill go into symptoms. 
If I potentially ovulated 4/23 4/24 and had sex 4/26 ..... Is there ANY possibility of being pg. My period is set to start 5/6 (mon or tues)?
Sad to admit..i did test already lol because I have symptoms nothing like normal premenstrual. 
Cm was still stretchy 4/26 by 4/27 also but much less of it. Light stretch turned to wet...not dry and tacky like normal at this time. I'm still wet today 7dpo . Up until today cervix was high and soft, this morning high and kinda firm but again not hard, low or dry. I 
Cramping started 4/27 on lower left then right side by 4/30 with low back pain (NEVER HAD BEFORE) and almost threw up 4/30 when waking suddenly like 2am. I'm confused and i already have kids. 
Please any help/thoughts are appreciated :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

If you truly ovulated the 22/23 the egg only survives 12-24 hrs, maybe max 36 so it would be impossible. How sure are you on the O day?


----------



## barbikins

GreenEmeralds said:


> Hello ladies...I'm new to this so i had a question 1st , then ill go into symptoms.
> If I potentially ovulated 4/22 4/23 and had sex 4/26 ..... Is there ANY possibility of being pg. My period is set to start 5/6 (mon or tues)?
> Sad to admit..i did test already lol because I have symptoms nothing like normal premenstrual.
> Cm was still stretchy 4/26 by 4/27 also but much less of it. Light stretch turned to wet...not dry and tacky like normal at this time. I'm still wet today 7dpo . Up until today cervix was high and soft, this morning high and kinda firm but again not hard, low or dry. I
> Cramping started 4/27 on lower left then right side by 4/30 with low back pain (NEVER HAD BEFORE) and almost threw up 4/30 when waking suddenly like 2am. I'm confused and i already have kids.
> Please any help/thoughts are appreciated :)

Hey hun, unfortunately you can't get pregnant AFTER you've ovulated. There are some very slim medical studies where a person would get pregnant 24 hours after ovulation. The egg doesn't survive more than 24 hours. Is it possible that you thought you ovulated earlier but actually did around the 26th/27th? The EWCM is a clear indication you're fertile.
If you feel you may have symptoms & you are indeed pregnant, you will test positive through a blood or urine test. Good luck!


----------



## GreenEmeralds

I def did have EWCM on 4/22 with slight bright blood streak and on 4/23 the CM was a different consistency and blood a little darker. So, let me know if this is wrong/right, if ovulation is after the EWCM then possibly but if ovulation is before the EWCM, then it sounds like I have a whole new pms thing going on? =/ 
This is the first time I've had to pay attention to this...my previous pregnancy happened when I stopped taking the pill. 
Thanks


----------



## GreenEmeralds

OurLilFlu said:


> If you truly ovulated the 22/23 the egg only survives 12-24 hrs, maybe max 36 so it would be impossible. How sure are you on the O day?

Unfortunately I'm not very sure of my ovulation date, I never had to pay specific attention. I noticed a difference in the CM on 4/21 (stretchy and opaque), then the EWCM on 4/23 which I've never noticed so abundantly before and a little less of it 4/24. But the CM continued to be stretchy through Saturday 4/27 (just not so much of it...then turned watery)

***I'm sorry in my original post i typed 4/22, i meant Tuesday and Wednesday 4/23 and 4/24


----------



## GreenEmeralds

GreenEmeralds said:


> Hello ladies...I'm new to this so i had a question 1st , then ill go into symptoms.
> If I potentially ovulated 4/22 4/23 and had sex 4/26 ..... Is there ANY possibility of being pg. My period is set to start 5/6 (mon or tues)?
> Sad to admit..i did test already lol because I have symptoms nothing like normal premenstrual.
> Cm was still stretchy 4/26 by 4/27 also but much less of it. Light stretch turned to wet...not dry and tacky like normal at this time. I'm still wet today 7dpo . Up until today cervix was high and soft, this morning high and kinda firm but again not hard, low or dry. I
> Cramping started 4/27 on lower left then right side by 4/30 with low back pain (NEVER HAD BEFORE) and almost threw up 4/30 when waking suddenly like 2am. I'm confused and i already have kids.
> Please any help/thoughts are appreciated :)


***I'm sorry in my original post i typed 4/22, I meant Tuesday and Wednesday 4/23 and 4/24


----------



## GreenEmeralds

GreenEmeralds said:


> I def did have EWCM on TUESDAY 4/23 with slight bright blood streak and on WEDNESDAY 4/24 the CM was a different consistency and blood a little darker. So, let me know if this is wrong/right, if ovulation is after the EWCM then possibly but if ovulation is before the EWCM, then it sounds like I have a whole new pms thing going on? =/
> This is the first time I've had to pay attention to this...my previous pregnancy happened when I stopped taking the pill.
> Thanks

UGGH DID IT AGAIN... my mind is wondering !!! 
***I'm sorry in my original post i typed 4/22, i meant Tuesday and Wednesday 4/23 and 4/24


----------



## Petzy

Hellooooo everyone! I think I am caught up :)

KLK - so glad things are going well with baby !!! So Sorry that you are so sick!! Ugh what a trade off eh? LOL! Im sure those tablets take a bit of time to start working but I know the feeling of intense nausea and it is posiively the worst!! I really hope you feel an improvement soon!

Barb - So sorry about the house it seems like this is the ups and downs of home buying ahhhh it must be tough I cant imagine! I really hope something comes up quick for you and DH...

Nat - its ok to have a bad day and you know it - but you are always lifting our spirits so I insist you let us lift yours! All you can do is focus on what has gone right this cycle and youve done everything possible... I really have FX for you babe.... try to take it easy. Youve done a great job and you will do a great job next month if you have to!


I am on CD6.. nothing going on over here for awhile! LOL


----------



## barbikins

Green - it's really hard to say when you have ovulated if you're not keeping track some how. Either by OPK or temping. When you see EWCM mid-cycle it means it's your fertile period. But pin pointing won't be possible w/o tracking. 
Sounds to me you get pregnant pretty quick so hopefully it'll happen soon for you FX!

Hi Meg! YAY THERE YOU ARE!!!
And I agree with you - Nat's always lifting us up & now it's out turn :)
Nat - everything will be OK. Take some deep breaths.

I'm feeling a bit anxious now. I had lots to keep me preoccupied but now that I can get a possible bfp any day, I'm getting anxious and a bit poas crazy :(
I don't think I'm pregnant. You know last cycle, I actually felt like I was pregnant. I had a good feeling. This time I have the feeling of nothing.


----------



## natjenson

xxxklkxxx said:


> Hiya everyone,
> Just dropping on to say I just had my scan and everything is going well  phewph!
> Sickness is getting worse :-( boo! Got anti sickness tabs from dr as I'm struggling to keep down fluids, had my first 1 this morning and its done diddly squat :-( blurghhh.
> Nat, I hope your happier and more positive today. It's no good being negative it won't change any outcome and will just get you down. xx

Awe this is great news Kay...I'm so pleased for you love...:happydance:
Barbs is right ... meds will help...you will soon realise this when they kick in- hope you start to feel better soon me petal...keep us updated tho won't you :)
:flower::flower::flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Lol ladies - I thought I saw a faint line too but it's not pink so I let it go. And stupid me, I took the second test later rather than saving it for this morning. And my IC arrived but because I was t home it's at the post office so I have to pick it up tonight. Usually they leave it in my mailbox. So I have no tests. So guess what I will most likely do? Right - grab some FRER. I saved my fmu lol.
> 
> The second test I took was stark but I know now fmu is King!
> 
> Klk I'm glad your baby is doing well! I'm sorry you feel so horrible. Meds will kick in...give it time. I was on meds before & it was god send!
> 
> Meg how are you?!
> 
> Nat, have you tested using preggo test? Still using OPK?
> I used OpK every morning and each day is a different result.
> I am only looking for a blazing positive!

Yeah used pg tests...all blank-apart from one where I thought I saw the beginning of a line starting to appear...I found myself tilting and turning squinting and moving to different light and alsorts I snapped back to reality and threw it away immediately...I realised If I had to do all that to see a line it wasn't one :)
Still opking too....same her different Results everyday too... 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat we have these days. Us "lucky" ladies taking too long to get pregnant have many of those days. This is emotionally difficult. I hope you feel better today.
> 
> Are you planning to see a Fertility Doctor this year?
> 
> Btw MD is Medical Doctor.

Oooooh right it get it now...MD.:)

Yes got to go back to MD beginning of August so she will Probably refer us then...I've been very tempted to look at private fertility as this would be sooo much quicker and they would be keen to find any problems if there's one...
I'm just a little reluctant to make that move if you know what I mean...accepting this next step is quite hard really isn't it.:(

Thankyou for your kind encouraging words barbs I had such a bad day yesterday...I'm officially calling 9dpo...my melt down day...that's when all the build up gets me.lol
I try to be strong but I feel flooded with emotions...:shrug:
Feeling alot better today tho...but it didn't start off to good tho...had to take action and get my arse away out of the house and away from those dam tests lol...
Did me the world of good in the long run :)

Sorry t I hear you didn't win the house barbs...fx you get your dream home soon.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ahhhh thankyou all soo much for your lovely kind words...love you gals your the bestest :flower:

Right so it's time for my essay of the day lol
So I woke up this morning-NOT in the bestest of moods I tell thee....I was flipping shatterd to say the least and the very first thing I tried to do(temping) just went tits up straight away...lol
I only got 4and a half hours sleep as I threated so much all day yesterday I could not for the life of me get to sleep...I eventually dropped off through sheer exhaustion.
I tested with fmu...BIG FAT FECKING WAIST OF TIME lol
So then...smu( thinking for some reason it would be different hah ha ha)
Again big fat nothing.lol
I started getting poas crazy too...I went to rip open a test and I thought to myself "what am I doing to myself here" - "get out of the house and get away from these tests"
So I did...it was glorious out there aswell so I took my lo into town and we did some pretend shopping...basically made my wish list as long as my arm lol
Been saving for what seems like yonks so a shopping trip is defo on the cards next month me thinks...:). Awwwww can't wait.
So going out cheered me up abit...went for a lovely lunch with lo...then made Our way home...
And what did I do when I got home.......?
YEP ! You guessed it...I flipping tested again....big fat no no again....I Have now officially gone round the bend today with testing...pmsl...
I REFUSE to do this to myself tonight...and I WILL leave it till the morning now.scouts honour- dib dib dob and all that Polava lol
So it's 10dpo today...and I do have symptoms but they could also equally be af coming to...
Sore sore sore bbs
Increased appetite 
Emotional WRECK lol
Slight Skin break out
Constipation -sorry tmi lol
Craving coffee and peanut butter-weird eh ....lol
Weird dreams again...when I actually get some sleep lol

But and it's a big one....I don't feel pregnant or havent any confidence that I could be...in fact I feel total pants about this cycle now...

So I leave my essay here now as I could go on and on...like I do lol
But I don't want to bog anyone down...
Well ladies...here's hoping we ALL get our bfp's this time...lots of baby dust to all and for feck sake...baby dust fairy...give barbs and meg there lucky break for Petes sake....come on they deserve it...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Ahhhh thankyou all soo much for your lovely kind words...love you gals your the bestest :flower:
> 
> Right so it's time for my essay of the day lol
> So I woke up this morning-NOT in the bestest of moods I tell thee....I was flipping shatterd to say the least and the very first thing I tried to do(temping) just went tits up straight away...lol
> I only got 4and a half hours sleep as I threated so much all day yesterday I could not for the life of me get to sleep...I eventually dropped off through sheer exhaustion.
> I tested with fmu...BIG FAT FECKING WAIST OF TIME lol
> So then...smu( thinking for some reason it would be different hah ha ha)
> Again big fat nothing.lol
> I started getting poas crazy too...I went to rip open a test and I thought to myself "what am I doing to myself here" - "get out of the house and get away from these tests"
> So I did...it was glorious out there aswell so I took my lo into town and we did some pretend shopping...basically made my wish list as long as my arm lol
> Been saving for what seems like yonks so a shopping trip is defo on the cards next month me thinks...:). Awwwww can't wait.
> So going out cheered me up abit...went for a lovely lunch with lo...then made Our way home...
> And what did I do when I got home.......?
> YEP ! You guessed it...I flipping tested again....big fat no no again....I Have now officially gone round the bend today with testing...pmsl...
> I REFUSE to do this to myself tonight...and I WILL leave it till the morning now.scouts honour- dib dib dob and all that Polava lol
> So it's 10dpo today...and I do have symptoms but they could also equally be af coming to...
> Sore sore sore bbs
> Increased appetite
> Emotional WRECK lol
> Slight Skin break out
> Constipation -sorry tmi lol
> Craving coffee and peanut butter-weird eh ....lol
> Weird dreams again...when I actually get some sleep lol
> 
> But and it's a big one....I don't feel pregnant or havent any confidence that I could be...in fact I feel total pants about this cycle now...
> 
> So I leave my essay here now as I could go on and on...like I do lol
> But I don't want to bog anyone down...
> Well ladies...here's hoping we ALL get our bfp's this time...lots of baby dust to all and for feck sake...baby dust fairy...give barbs and meg there lucky break for Petes sake....come on they deserve it...:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey least im not the only obsessive pee er. Lol..relax woman. Lol take a deeo breath and do ad I do and pee on them sticks ...I think resisting the urge only makes it worse..tell urself u can pee and the urge may subside...in the meantime think positive. U been my bestus couch so far so I know u can do it. Smile and baby dust to u!!! Btw..my af lasted two days..first say was light..second day was heavy but an odd rusty color and thin(srry tmi).. then it just stopped. Very odd, expecially considering I had a possible chemical. Any thoughts?


----------



## barbikins

Nat, I can really relate to your story. Ie gone crazy before too & thought it made sense that if I kept testing, eventually I'd see positive. Days where it was more rare if I peed without testing. I think a lot of us can relate to these acts of desperation. 

Heck, I've tested twice already & it's not even 9!
Because fmu isn't enough right?! Maybe smu will work better. Lol

I hope you'll get your referral soon. I would only say to look into it because it took you seven years to conceive your son. Did you just keep trying naturally to get pregnant?
We're you told why it took 7 years?!

Well ladies I am 10dpo & bfn. I still have a few days but I don't feel like it worked for me. I'm trying not to get too invested. I think my success will come through IUI again so I just need to look forward to starting that soon. AF should arrive Sunday or Monday & we shall go from there.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 10


----------



## barbikins

& here is some progressive since yesterday. BFN!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Petzy

Hey Barb - I trust your gut but I hope you are wrong none the less... you have a plan for next cycle if you need to and that's good - I am the same these days. Try to keep my expectations realistic - while allowing that tiny sliver of hope that keeps us trucking on lol... FX for you 

I just ordered a combo deal on the MAB site... 25 OPK and 10 PG tests... that should last me two months - I never want to order too much but here I am again, ordering yet again.. who would have thought!!

Doing well so far taking all my supplements... I will be starting the OPK on Sunday so I hope I have them by then... but I think I have one or two at home left so no biggie really.

Anyone doing anything fun this weekend? I am headed to Niagara on the Lake with my mom and sister to see a Shaw play and do some shopping.... annual mothers day tradition. So why am I dreading it? lol


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg!

I feel & have felt like you do for a long time. Keep expectations LOW but a sliver of hope. 
I just don't think we will get pregnant on our own for a very long time. I'm starting to wonder if my CM is too acidic or smth.

Two months?! Damn..10 tests last me maybe like 1 cycle. LOL ;) I"m a poas-aholic tho. We know this.

Keep on trucking...that's what we doing...hanging in there & my arms about to fall off 

Fun? Nope. We have the kiddo - no plans per se. Probably smth to do with houses. FML
I LOVE NOTL....You'll enjoy it! Why are you dreading it?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg!
> 
> I feel & have felt like you do for a long time. Keep expectations LOW but a sliver of hope.
> I just don't think we will get pregnant on our own for a very long time. I'm starting to wonder if my CM is too acidic or smth.
> 
> Two months?! Damn..10 tests last me maybe like 1 cycle. LOL ;) I"m a poas-aholic tho. We know this.
> 
> Keep on trucking...that's what we doing...hanging in there & my arms about to fall off
> 
> Fun? Nope. We have the kiddo - no plans per se. Probably smth to do with houses. FML
> I LOVE NOTL....You'll enjoy it! Why are you dreading it?

Yeah I think 10 tests will last me two months... i dont see why I would need more than 3-5 in a cycle I will wait until at least 10 or 11 DPO I hope... lol I say this now??


----------



## barbikins

I say this too - logically but I'm crazy :) LOL
I like to pee on those sticks like a mad woman some times!!! :D

I am crossing my fingers for you this cycle FX


----------



## mommaplus05

U girls r such an insiration . I am easily discouraged often but u girls r just so pisitive and I love that. A friend of mine has 6 kids, no miscarriages, she had her tubes tied yhe past 10yrsayrsand recently had a reversal..she got pregnant teo wks adter the reversal! Omg. I feel she is truly blessed...she dnt realize how blessed. She sent a cpl kids to live w their dad and one lives w her mom. It just saddens me to see woman who have babies and refuse to care for them. Expecially when there r so many woman such as us who wld love to have more..guess that is all part of life. On a different note, if I try the opk wgen shld I start testing? I am on cd 4.


----------



## barbikins

wow momma! your friend is very, very, very fertile. What a lucky woman to never feel what we have to endure.


----------



## natjenson

Hiya ladies...:)
Well I'm 11dpo and of all the worst days to get an evap it flaming well happend didn't it....the top test is this mornings pg test and as you can probably just make out its evaped-or has it?
The second test-the green one is tonight's opk...looking much stronger but i don't care too much for tis result as I'm only looking for a blaring positive really....
I can't believe this has happend to me...today aswell?

I really really really hope I'm wrong and it's the start of something....oh PLEEEASE let it be.fx.

I went to my mums for the day to get away from them tests again.lol
I'm really hoping tmr mornings test is a positive one....if not -giving I've given it 48 hrs Saturdays test should be and if its not...then that's my answer....af due on Sunday so I think I would know by then surely....all mys tests this morning slowed down at the test line befor it carried on to the control line...it like it pauses and then carrys on sucking up that pesky wee wee ha ha ...

So what do you all think then...evap?

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## barbikins

Hey Hun! I see some thing. It's hard to tell. I'm going to do some tweaking for you to see what we can make of it. Does it have colour?
Also - yep - OPK only if its blazing positive. Which doesn't happen in my experience if you get only a very faint positive pregnancy test.

...stay tuned.


----------



## barbikins

OK so what I can see is that there is a line. But not a thick line as the Control line rather just a thin line which shows up on all positive tests. Can you tell me if there is a very light shade of pink the width of the control line too?

You're best to take another test & see if it happens twice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







nat's test_tweaked.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## barbikins

Also, when you took this photo - how long after you took the test did you get this line?
It's possible it's an evap but taking another test may answer this question.


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> U girls r such an insiration . I am easily discouraged often but u girls r just so pisitive and I love that. A friend of mine has 6 kids, no miscarriages, she had her tubes tied yhe past 10yrsayrsand recently had a reversal..she got pregnant teo wks adter the reversal! Omg. I feel she is truly blessed...she dnt realize how blessed. She sent a cpl kids to live w their dad and one lives w her mom. It just saddens me to see woman who have babies and refuse to care for them. Expecially when there r so many woman such as us who wld love to have more..guess that is all part of life. On a different note, if I try the opk wgen shld I start testing? I am on cd 4.


Hiya momma...thankyou for sharing this story...it sucks that this lady is sooo fertile and moves her kids around like furniture and falls preto so easily to...your so right...here we all are...loooonging to for fill our needs as a woman and we see people around us like this...now...it kind of pisses me off ALOT but it also puts enough fire in my belly to try even harder...and also prove a point that being a GOOD mum is so important to me....the thought of all tho children out there that need love and attention and a general sense of a close family saddens me to my very core- it completely brakes my heart :)
One day....when my child/children have grown I will defo become a foster carer and help all those little children.restore there faith in this world and love them to no end...

Right...I'm thinking you haven't opk befor love...I would leave it till cd8 or 9 ...as you get the o pains...this will probably be a good indication when to start but I would test just befor mid day...(not fmu!) and again around 5/6 pm...try and stick the same time everyday as you CAN miss your LH surge( by an hour...)
The reason I say to start testing this early in cycle is to get to know your "gearing up" to ovulate timing....this is THEE most important time to do the deed...3/4 days before o is best...day of o is good and always day after o JUST to make sure...it's been said to give hubby a rest for a few days after that too as its good for health sperm reproduction...never longer then 10 days tho...doubt VERY much that will happen tho lol :)
So any questions love feel free to ask love ok...
Oh and I would defo keep your opks for future cross Terence and also incase of confusion with positives....make sure your opk lines are equally as dark or the test line is darker-that's your positive and ovulation should happen within 24/48 hrs from then...
Like I say feel free to ask anything ok :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Also, when you took this photo - how long after you took the test did you get this line?
> It's possible it's an evap but taking another test may answer this question.

Ahhh heya barbs...the line is defo pink but the width isn't as thick as control line...it's so thin actually....I tested 4more times after this aswell...bfn....that's why I thinking its a evap....the line came up STRAIGHT away to...
Thankyou so much for trying to work this out for me...greatly appreciated ...
Evap ain't it ....
Just my luck man...:dohh:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hrmmm likely yes an evap. You will soon find out tomorrow morning :)
Good luck! I know, what a tease. I've endured many teases in my testing history.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hrmmm likely yes an evap. You will soon find out tomorrow morning :)
> Good luck! I know, what a tease. I've endured many teases in my testing history.

Yeah I'm thinking that too....booo eh...lol
Just can't wait till I wake up tmr morning now...I'm going to take it as im not going to see nothing but if I do it's a bonus...
I wouldn't have minded so much if this happend like 6/7 dpo but at 11 ?.....wow what a bitch lol
Well I spose 10 hrs from now ill know/ or I won't lol
Thankyou tho barbs hope you had a good day...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Oh guess whAt happend to me today????
Brace yourselfs it's a pianfull event to tell off.....
I trod on a 2inch nail...all the way thought my foot...SOOoO fricken painfull....and the worst thing of all I had to pull the dam thing back out....owwwwwwwe....
Oh my daze it hurts so much lol
I'm such a ditz pmsl....I'm now a hobbling low kidney functioning quivering emotional crazy poas WRECk !!!, pmsl
Can it get worse i ask myself?
Ha ha ha with me yah MORE than likely lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Hun - I hope you wake up tomorrow & its a bfp! I hate this phase so much.
I'm a bit stressed this week. Won't lie. And I'm not planning to see myself pregnant this month so I'm a bit bummed out. I just want it so badly.

WOW a 2" nail?! Did you go to a doctor to make sure it wont get infected? Do you have a tetanus shot? Where were you walking? Ouch you poor thing. You must be in pain :(


----------



## mommaplus05

So my energy level is blah...once I ended my frugal 2 day af I am strucken w watery clear discharge and extreme fatigue. May b due to the fact I planted about 20 hostas sew 75 lbs of grass seed and straw. And hand hoed an entire garden. During the days of af..then day after af I stained the deck using a paint brush. Lol have a terrible sunburn on my back. Hurts to nive ..lol braw straps, no thank u..lol I sooooo whooped. By timebjidd get home from school and I fix dinner all I can think about is sleep. I was bathing my daughter last night..and she says" mom y wnt u give me a baby sister" broke my heart. .but haha theb yoday my son and daughter had a fight and he says " gosh im glad I only have one sister" girls r rude and bossy"...haha..always interesting. My youngest is almost 2, he refuses to call his dad dad...he calls him mark. Lol if u say "say daddy" he still says "mark" lol. Well enough bout me. But those r ny stories of the day. I am praying daily for bfps. Mostly for u u girls!!! I wldnt mind a vfn if one of u all came up w the bfp!!! U all truly truly deserve it. I am whole heartedly unselfishly rootin for u!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies! 
I got a major BFN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 11dpo today.
I'm out. I know it.


----------



## barbikins

Here are my lovely tests. :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







11dpo.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## barbikins

Nat hun, how are you today? Did you test?! That's a stupid Q eh?! :)

Meg, how are you?!


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat hun, how are you today? Did you test?! That's a stupid Q eh?! :)
> 
> Meg, how are you?!

Hey barbs...sorry about your Starkys...hope they turn poss tmr love...
Yep tested...but weird things have been occurring...
Up untill yesterday I have been very pleased with my pg tests...bought different ones as the last batch every single one were Evaps....up untill yesterday ALL my new test were brilliant...now tho they are evaping on me...I can't post pics as I threw them away in a fit of raging annoyance and disappointment this morning...lol
I'm 12dpo so I think i might be out...I'm sure it should show at least a lil something by now...:wacko:
I tested like 6 times this mrn lol....
Opk was a lil darker tonight but still not positive.:(
If my test does it again tmr morning I will post a pic to show you...
I've had some really sharp pains today on my right side-lowish ...
No pre af cramps tho yet...so I'm holding onto a sliver of hope...but feeling real doubtful too....
I know I should take my own advice but your not out yet love...:thumbup:

Spent all afternoon trying to chase up docters for a tetnus...got told to get my rear up the hospital. So spent all afternoon waiting to have it then to be told by dressing nurse she won't administer it as there "could" be a chance of pregnancy...
So she dressed it and sent me on my way and told me to rest...easy for her to say...I've now have crutches to help put my foot flat too....grrrrrreat.lol :dohh:
I've had all the jokes thrown at me today about the nail in my foot but to honest I really haven't been in the mood for it...I think the last evap I had this morning made my blood boil and it upset me for the rest of the afternoon...I'm totally fine now tho :) well over it now lol
Ill just see what tmr brings...

Got my fx for you barbs...your not out yet ok...be thinking about ya around lunch time tomoz hoping you get that bfp in the mrn :)

Hope your having a great day love :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok im on cd 6 and now started bleeding again? Brown?? Wat is this all about?? I bled cd 1 and 2.. nothing 3, 4, 5 and now evening of 6??? Any advise? I never ever do this?? Its hust brown spotting???


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Nat, if the others you tried from the same batch worked great, are you sure they are evaping now? It's strange how out of that huge batch you could manage pee on good ones for abit then suddenly they are all Evaps :-/ x

Momma, don't have much advise but brown is old blood so it could just be abit of the end of af that didn't completely clear? x

Fingers are crossed for you Barbs xx


----------



## natjenson

xxxklkxxx said:


> Nat, if the others you tried from the same batch worked great, are you sure they are evaping now? It's strange how out of that huge batch you could manage pee on good ones for abit then suddenly they are all Evaps :-/ x
> 
> Momma, don't have much advise but brown is old blood so it could just be abit of the end of af that didn't completely clear? x
> 
> Fingers are crossed for you Barbs xx

Hiya Kay...yeah I was thinking that too...I even been picking the tests out of the bag at random...it really upset me yesterday....I just don't get it at all...

I have however had a thought....maybe just maybe it could be the tests picking up eastrogen (even tho there not ment to)....
If this IS the case that's a BIG problem...that means its ending any chance of pregnancy as implantation begins I think........interesting idea I could present my gp with tho I think....I wonder if there is any kind of tests they could monitor that and see if its happening?

I feel so down in the dumps today again...you know I'm sure ttc can cause a bit depression ....I mean it's fun sometimes but when you think about the blunt truth it nots pretty how it makes you feel...

Mommaplus....Kay defo right....brown blood is old blood....and yeah it's probably the last of af that didn't come straight away...the bc probably slowed down your "normal flow " ....I know this is nuts but have you tested .to make sure the chemical has gone yet...just so you know your having a fesh start with ttc that's all....:)


----------



## natjenson

Well ladies I'm 13dpo today and it was a bfn this morning...fmu and smu....at least it wasn't an evap today tho.

Af due tmr so here I go I spose...
I have no af symptoms yet...normally the last 3/4 days they kick in but nothing yet.

My temp was a massive 99.158 this morning...last cycle the day befor af my temp dipped quite a bit...day of af it dipped a LOT...
Today tho it spiked to 99.158 ...this is my highest temp yet.....????
Confused dot comage.
...
I'm not going to test now untill tonight-alongside my opk then I will leave it till tmr morning...
I've done my head right in this week...yah I admit this and I am defeated .boooo :(

I hate af even more now lol
In another sense I have to love her even a little bit as I wouldn't get anywhere with with her lol

So another day passes so I spose I will see what tmr brings again...fx


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> xxxklkxxx said:
> 
> 
> Nat, if the others you tried from the same batch worked great, are you sure they are evaping now? It's strange how out of that huge batch you could manage pee on good ones for abit then suddenly they are all Evaps :-/ x
> 
> Momma, don't have much advise but brown is old blood so it could just be abit of the end of af that didn't completely clear? x
> 
> Fingers are crossed for you Barbs xx
> 
> Hiya Kay...yeah I was thinking that too...I even been picking the tests out of the bag at random...it really upset me yesterday....I just don't get it at all...
> 
> I have however had a thought....maybe just maybe it could be the tests picking up eastrogen (even tho there not ment to)....
> If this IS the case that's a BIG problem...that means its ending any chance of pregnancy as implantation begins I think........interesting idea I could present my gp with tho I think....I wonder if there is any kind of tests they could monitor that and see if its happening?
> 
> I feel so down in the dumps today again...you know I'm sure ttc can cause a bit depression ....I mean it's fun sometimes but when you think about the blunt truth it nots pretty how it makes you feel...
> 
> Mommaplus....Kay defo right....brown blood is old blood....and yeah it's probably the last of af that didn't come straight away...the bc probably slowed down your "normal flow " ....I know this is nuts but have you tested .to make sure the chemical has gone yet...just so you know your having a fesh start with ttc that's all....:)Click to expand...

No I. Havent tested anymore...I guess I just assumed since there was blood that my hcg had dropped back dwn. Been thinkin bout testin to b sure but im afraid it just b a waste. Lol idk. Maybe a lil part knows it gona say stark bfn and I may b holdub an ounch of hooe that it cld have stuck. Lol im crazy. But ur right and I shlf prolly test to b sure things r good for new cycle. Sorry for ur bfn but ur not out yet!


----------



## barbikins

Nat I'm sorry you're bummed out. I totally get what your saying though. I haven't really been happy in a long, long time. It can really get to anyone trying fr a while. And for you - you know how long it took with your son. Perhaps IUI can be your easy answer. I don't know what it is but that's the only way I got pregnant in over a year. 
Hang in there & try not to go test crazy. Take some deep breaths. 
I am getting bfn too. 12 dpo & negative!!! I have no AF symptoms yet but I don't see how I'm pregnant. I know by NOW I would have had even the faintest of lines. 

We have to hang in there & maintain the sanity!
I'm just patiently awaiting AF now & just wanna get the IuI show on the road. FX


----------



## natjenson

Well it's almost bed time here and I'm not looking forward to tmr...I just know my (probably) last test if af hasn't arrived will be a bfn...
I am totally gutted ....:(
Cycle 5 is imminent ...
So as sit here with a huge sigh I must pick myself up and dust myself down.tell myself to fix up and get on with the show...whaaaaaa
Obviously this cycle wasn't to be.
Ok so I "could" be jumping t he gun as af isn't here yet and I have like NO signs either but I still can't help think its all over for now...
So lets just hope that 25 days from now I will get that much wanted bfp then instead .:)
Going for a lovely picnic tmr afternoon...with my lo and 2nieces...the eldest is the hardest work...she's 10 and as much as i love her to bits I also love to see her go back home again lol
10 year olds are very stroppy these days arnt they eh...when she's not stroppy she's a lil cheaky one instead...I.e -hard work.:)
I'm going to hopefully enjoy the sunshine and sit and eat naughty food and what the kiddos run about...should be fun.

I have a plan for Monday-
I'm going to have another spring clean...start my new diet...on top of my new sodium restrictions..
So come Tuesday ill be starving lol
I'm also going to have a clear out of the wardrobe - get ready for my shopping spree soon...
Might do my nails aswell...:). Swwwwwweeet.
So I hope you ladies are all having a fab weekend...it's bank holiday here so it's a long one...
Happy holibobs all :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hey mommaplus I see you got "feeling sick "under your prof pic... Hope your ok love...:)
Everything ok?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hey mommaplus I see you got "feeling sick "under your prof pic... Hope your ok love...:)
Everything ok?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Yeah...seems im gettin a gead cold..boo. nose all stuffy and feel like poo..almost cd 7 and still havin brown only wen I wipe. Sooo weird. Maybe enuf for panty liner but very small amount


----------



## mommaplus05

Srry bout ur recent bfn..:(..hopefully we all together nxt month w bfp's... hope u have a great wkend nat... ima try to get a snooze in if the kiddos will let me. Lol..(rest is gona b tough w my body leaking in various places) haha..runny nose and browny discharge doesnt quite make me feel to "in the mood" for my honey this eve. Lol. But I shld have another 5 days to get well before o. Have a wonderful wkend all!!


----------



## mommaplus05

I have decided to try something diff this month. I am going to conceive by not trying. Make sense? I am going to enjoy the affections from my husband. My other kids were quickly conceived through pure love and relaxation. So im gona try that. :) no opks for me. I will obviously know wen o strikes due to the pain but I will enjoy my time w my husband. I dnt wana block a gift by constant worry...of course im not gona miss my o day but im gona try not to stress and im not gona let myself test before 11-12dpo.. (I dnt wana pick up another poss chem) :)))


----------



## barbikins

Good luck momma! I hope that works :) FX


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Well it's almost bed time here and I'm not looking forward to tmr...I just know my (probably) last test if af hasn't arrived will be a bfn...
> I am totally gutted ....:(
> Cycle 5 is imminent ...
> So as sit here with a huge sigh I must pick myself up and dust myself down.tell myself to fix up and get on with the show...whaaaaaa
> Obviously this cycle wasn't to be.
> Ok so I "could" be jumping t he gun as af isn't here yet and I have like NO signs either but I still can't help think its all over for now...
> So lets just hope that 25 days from now I will get that much wanted bfp then instead .:)
> Going for a lovely picnic tmr afternoon...with my lo and 2nieces...the eldest is the hardest work...she's 10 and as much as i love her to bits I also love to see her go back home again lol
> 10 year olds are very stroppy these days arnt they eh...when she's not stroppy she's a lil cheaky one instead...I.e -hard work.:)
> I'm going to hopefully enjoy the sunshine and sit and eat naughty food and what the kiddos run about...should be fun.
> 
> I have a plan for Monday-
> I'm going to have another spring clean...start my new diet...on top of my new sodium restrictions..
> So come Tuesday ill be starving lol
> I'm also going to have a clear out of the wardrobe - get ready for my shopping spree soon...
> Might do my nails aswell...:). Swwwwwweeet.
> So I hope you ladies are all having a fab weekend...it's bank holiday here so it's a long one...
> Happy holibobs all :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey Nat! I. Feeling kinda like you too. I've tested too many times & still nothing. 
Tested this evening and bfn. I have no AF symptoms though. Anyway I just wanna get to my IUI. I am wondering if after a MC will my period be delayed?! I am anticipating AF on Monday so I could get symptoms tomorrow I suppose. 
Ugh.....& Le Sigh. 

We had lots of nice sun time today in our backyard. 
I got a little sun burnt! Tomorrow planning to go for a bike ride & again spending time outdoors. I hear ya about kids. Other people's kids lol. Sometimes my SD becomes a bit much & happy when she goes back home to her mom lol
I hope you have a great time & you can feel better about TTC. It's just not an awesome time when you're waiting so long. Don't I know....;)

As for diets and stuff I decided to start running. As of this morning! Was good. Plan to do a 7 week training. I hope I keep up with it :)


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> I have decided to try something diff this month. I am going to conceive by not trying. Make sense? I am going to enjoy the affections from my husband. My other kids were quickly conceived through pure love and relaxation. So im gona try that. :) no opks for me. I will obviously know wen o strikes due to the pain but I will enjoy my time w my husband. I dnt wana block a gift by constant worry...of course im not gona miss my o day but im gona try not to stress and im not gona let myself test before 11-12dpo.. (I dnt wana pick up another poss chem) :)))

Lol your so funny momma lol....and I loved your comment the other day about the twisted noodle pmsl...that really tickled me.

Momma this is an excellent idea love...that happend with my lo too...we tried for 7yrs for him and we mentally gave in...we decided that after that Xmas we would go for help ...4-5 weeks later I found out I was pregnant...we were delighted to say the least...and TOTALLY surprised.:)

For what It's worth love...what I have put my myself through in the last five days I wish I could say I could do the same ....I'd say its a good decision to make as well as an easier one in the earlier stages of ttc as once your in -your in!!! 
We were supposed to be trying smep this cycle but we decided against for a little while...oH thought it sounded kind of calculated...you know when it's planed loving it sort of feels strange lol...but then I also got poorly so if we DID decide to do that we would have been screwed anyway lol

Sorry to hear your not feeling to well...I do hope you get well soon and I hope you managed to get your nap too...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Well it's almost bed time here and I'm not looking forward to tmr...I just know my (probably) last test if af hasn't arrived will be a bfn...
> I am totally gutted ....:(
> Cycle 5 is imminent ...
> So as sit here with a huge sigh I must pick myself up and dust myself down.tell myself to fix up and get on with the show...whaaaaaa
> Obviously this cycle wasn't to be.
> Ok so I "could" be jumping t he gun as af isn't here yet and I have like NO signs either but I still can't help think its all over for now...
> So lets just hope that 25 days from now I will get that much wanted bfp then instead .:)
> Going for a lovely picnic tmr afternoon...with my lo and 2nieces...the eldest is the hardest work...she's 10 and as much as i love her to bits I also love to see her go back home again lol
> 10 year olds are very stroppy these days arnt they eh...when she's not stroppy she's a lil cheaky one instead...I.e -hard work.:)
> I'm going to hopefully enjoy the sunshine and sit and eat naughty food and what the kiddos run about...should be fun.
> 
> I have a plan for Monday-
> I'm going to have another spring clean...start my new diet...on top of my new sodium restrictions..
> So come Tuesday ill be starving lol
> I'm also going to have a clear out of the wardrobe - get ready for my shopping spree soon...
> Might do my nails aswell...:). Swwwwwweeet.
> So I hope you ladies are all having a fab weekend...it's bank holiday here so it's a long one...
> Happy holibobs all :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Hey Nat! I. Feeling kinda like you too. I've tested too many times & still nothing.
> Tested this evening and bfn. I have no AF symptoms though. Anyway I just wanna get to my IUI. I am wondering if after a MC will my period be delayed?! I am anticipating AF on Monday so I could get symptoms tomorrow I suppose.
> Ugh.....& Le Sigh.
> 
> We had lots of nice sun time today in our backyard.
> I got a little sun burnt! Tomorrow planning to go for a bike ride & again spending time outdoors. I hear ya about kids. Other people's kids lol. Sometimes my SD becomes a bit much & happy when she goes back home to her mom lol
> I hope you have a great time & you can feel better about TTC. It's just not an awesome time when you're waiting so long. Don't I know....;)
> 
> As for diets and stuff I decided to start running. As of this morning! Was good. Plan to do a 7 week training. I hope I keep up with it :)Click to expand...

Ahhh heya barbs...the mc MAY make your af later ....I did me I was like 7 or 8 days later and that af was real heavy too however is was over quicker too...and it also sucked as the pain of it was emotionally painful too as it was just a blunt reminder...
And it made me feel so let down by myself too...thinking we had a better chance after the mc it really sucked that it didn't work so I totally hear you in that dept...:hugs:

Yeah the sun was glorious here too...not so much sun burn factor tho ...booo lol
We went to the garden centre today I plan to get gardening done tmr evening(hopefully) :wacko:....plants hate me lol....I try's tho lol.

Hope your running goes well barbs...I want to take this u too but my dam foot won't allow this for a while yet...sooooo sore still lol...and the jokes being thrown at me are non too funny...the bar stewards lol

Hope them tests turn good for you barbs...I pulled mine out of the bin today lol...I just had to have a look at them again...ewwwww lol
So it turns out they ain't Evaps...it's indents and the lines I thought I saw were shadows from the indents....the very first one I had (the one you looked at) was a a defo evap line but the rest have suddenly started denting ...weird eh.
I've got a couple of 20 miu's I bought from my local pharmacy but I'm thinking there's no point using them if the 10's arnt showing nothing..hmmmm I don't know...if its a no show from af tmr I might have to.

Thankyou for all your support barbs it's really helped and I don't know what I would have done if you weren't on here you know...I'd have gone round the bend and back again lol...
And I REALLY hope that the iui works out for you and dh ...
This tww is a torment huh...
I promise myself next cycle I will behave lol...no more stressing!
Think I will take a leaf out of megs book and just chill the feck out lol (hopefully):thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

So I'm supposed to be in bed right now-well that was the plan earlier anyhow lol
I thought stuff it...I'm going in that kitchen and I'm not coming back out till I make something fantabulous....
Annnnnnnnd I did....3hrs later I have made three super duper quiches...one Lorraine ,one papers and cheese and one cheese and onion and tomatoe...mmmmm.
Can eat them tho...waaaaaay to much salt in the pork boooooooo.
Lol
So I've made my master piece and I yes I then went and peed...got half way threw and thought to myself shall I try another pg test?

Omg what is wrooooong with me pmsl...I'm totally bonkers lol
Bfn!
Yep!
And I'm totally fine with it now...I'm in the mode that I'm not looking for the positive anymore ...I'm just thinking yarh no 2nd line -again...lol
Oh well...I do these things to myself I must suffer the consequences lol

Still no signs of af...I just got this funny ole feeling she will be a no show tmr....
Ha no I say that I bet she comes now...
This is fine I'm done with it for now...I want to get af out of the way already as I can stop the wondering and emotional torment with these flipping tests.
I promised myself I will not do this to myself next cycle...seems like a good plan anywho lol

Hope you all having a great weekend I'm off to bed ski to rest this emotional der brain of mine lol...
Night night 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

I hope my AF isn't going to be delayed like yours. I wasn't far along either so maybe I should be OK? I should get AF like tomorrow or Tuesday - NO symptoms at all. Not even the starting of cramps which I usually get days before AF shows. BFN today at 13dpo. By NOW I'd see a positive if I were knocked up. I wasn't expecting anything this month to be honest but no less, I'm disappointed. 

Nat you bring a lot of humor to this dismal process! Thank you :) You're hilarious. I've done some funny stunts too in middle of the night. But thankfully I rarely need to wake up in the middle of night to pee. But every morning from about 6dpo the first thing I think about when I get up is "am I prengant? gotta go check" lol. Actually I think this time w/IUI I won't bother to check until around 10dpo & see if my line's progressing. Because I"ll have the trigger shot again & I don't think I want to test out the trigger from day 1. What's the point? But based on last month I think if I started at 10dpo onward it should be OK...

You have to love it too when you take your test to every window of your house & lighting. Do you do this too? BTW I have a magnify glass too LOL Hilarious. But you know b/c I did trigger shots I know now that the faintest of lines are bloody obvious. If you have to squint or shine a light - its negative. Period. Why can't I listen to myself?!

Nat you've been great support too - thank you so much - I could never repay you. And everyone on this thread that's ever been there to lift me up!!!

Meg - that includes you - where are you? You're missed!!! XO


----------



## mommaplus05

Sorry bout the bfn.. im sure that stinks. But I give ya a lil funny story . My brother(such an unusual character..) was bein his witty self one day, walks to me (since I have kids ) and says to me "how come u look like a whore?) He is always sayin such because I have more kids than my other siblings..I just had enuf and looked at him and said " I think ur the whore bro, u been on more weiners than ketchup" haha it threw him on his bum to have me say such wrds to him. I cld have died in a realm of tears from my overwhelming laughter. The look on his face was priceless as he turned in complete silence and walked away. Haha..just thought I wld share a funny story in hopes to lift the spirits. Have a fantastic day ladies!!!


----------



## barbikins

Lol more wieners than ketchup. That's hilarious!!
Hmmm how many kids do you have?!
Weird question for him to ask you


----------



## mommaplus05

He is a little odd.. lol I have 5 kids .4 is from my previous and me and my husband have one together. I have full costody of all my kids so my bro always teasin me cuz he says im always pregnant. I kinda am. I am 31 my oldest is 11 and I breastfed all my kids for at least a yr..so been pregnant or nursing many yrs..I come from a big family..my mom had 8. Her mom had nine. 4sets of fraternal twins and one single..her aunt has 13 kids..lol


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> I hope my AF isn't going to be delayed like yours. I wasn't far along either so maybe I should be OK? I should get AF like tomorrow or Tuesday - NO symptoms at all. Not even the starting of cramps which I usually get days before AF shows. BFN today at 13dpo. By NOW I'd see a positive if I were knocked up. I wasn't expecting anything this month to be honest but no less, I'm disappointed.
> 
> Nat you bring a lot of humor to this dismal process! Thank you :) You're hilarious. I've done some funny stunts too in middle of the night. But thankfully I rarely need to wake up in the middle of night to pee. But every morning from about 6dpo the first thing I think about when I get up is "am I prengant? gotta go check" lol. Actually I think this time w/IUI I won't bother to check until around 10dpo & see if my line's progressing. Because I"ll have the trigger shot again & I don't think I want to test out the trigger from day 1. What's the point? But based on last month I think if I started at 10dpo onward it should be OK...
> 
> You have to love it too when you take your test to every window of your house & lighting. Do you do this too? BTW I have a magnify glass too LOL Hilarious. But you know b/c I did trigger shots I know now that the faintest of lines are bloody obvious. If you have to squint or shine a light - its negative. Period. Why can't I listen to myself?!
> 
> Nat you've been great support too - thank you so much - I could never repay you. And everyone on this thread that's ever been there to lift me up!!!
> 
> Meg - that includes you - where are you? You're missed!!! XO

Awwwwe thanks barbs ...I'm a joker kinda a gal really...it's my way of putting atleast some light on the dismal days I suppose....
Altho sometimes I appear to be really happy outside I am sometimes just dyeing indside...been through so many painfull situations throughout my days...however I like think that dwelling on the misery is no good so making a laugh out of it helps the moving forward process...
Allso I believe that if I can laugh at myself it stops others from doing that for me too lol-if I'm doing that first at least I get the first and the last laugh lol.
And It also makes me happy to raise a smile for others too...THEE most contagious thing in the world is a smile....if you smile at someone ( even if they are a stranger) you can garentee they will smile back-it's actually quite funny sometimes...lol ( and if they don't smile back I just think to myself what a miserable sod lol)

I really hope your af isn't late like mine was barbs...I hated it...and it's always a pain in the behind having the fear of being caught short too...:wacko:

Yeah I do this too ...lol...I go to all my windows to check if I can see that line that (I think) is about to play peek a boo with me lol......I even place it ON the window to see if there is meant to be a line there too ha ...what are we like...
Magna-fine glass? Ooh what a good idea....defo on my wish list now lol.i get sick of trying to keep my hand steady and keep resetting my eyes to see that line ha ha ...

You have been a great support too barbs...and I also don't know what I've have done without you and megs too...you gals are amaizballs..:hugs: thankyou.:)

Yeah meg....where you at? Where you gone chick?
We misses youuuuu.....Come back...:thumbup::flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well today went kind of well...the sunshine was GLORIOUS to say the least...watching the kids have a good time was the best tho...they were all shatters by the time we took/got them home lol.
Ate some lovely food...(naughty naughty me) :)

So it's 14dpo....all my tests today are negative still....NO af has showed-she was due today...blah!
However my opk tonight was quite dark(which I've posted)...almost pos I'd say but still not the positive I wanted to see...
I've now even tried different pg tests...a frer , x2 20mius, and x6 pg tests!!!
All negative...
Can't believe even af is messing me around now....something sinister has happened to me this cycle....I think it was all the drugs that I had pumped into me during the stay in hospital....I knew that gut feeling i had the other day was for a reason...my inner sense never let's me down :)
So here goes another waiting game....greeeeeat!

So ill be back no doubt in the morning to enter my thoughts on cycle day 31...lol

Hope everyone has had a lovely day...:)

Meg I hope where ever you are your ok love ...we miss you :hugs:
Mommaplus are you feeling any better today-I hope so :)


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## barbikins

Hey Hun! If at 14dpo you've got bfn, I would say you'll have AF on her way soon?
I am still w/o AF symptoms but here I am sitting with a test I just took...waiting for the results. Maybe I'll have it by the end of this post :)

Today's weather here was also amazing. This whole weekend was so sunny. I've gotten a tad sun burnt! Well we went to go look at an apartment to rent b/c we've run out of time to find a real home. So we're planning to rent for a year & save money for a bigger down payment.

Nat I hope you'll feel better soon & be able to not feel wound up or the need to test so much. I've had my manic phases too though - so I totally GET IT! :)
I just need to be patient & do IUI. NO other way I see it. So odd given I got pregnant w/my daughter on my own w/o even trying. That's how life works though, doesn't it? Well that's that - a bfn as I type :) LOL
I hope AF isn't delayed. I want to get on the IUI plan ASAP. Maybe this sounds nutty but I feel more in control when I'm going to the appointments & the blood tests & I feel like I'm actually getting some where. 
I've got 1 more test for tmr morning & that's that! Wish me luck?!

FX


----------



## barbikins

Here is the beauty. Fakin lame.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mommaplus05

Srry for the bfn barb ..I cant imagine how u feel..im still rootin for u gals though. Hoping thins summer brings u big beautiful bellys :)


----------



## barbikins

Thanks momma. I hope I get my positive soon. I can't wait. It is slowly approaching 2 years since our loss & I never thought I'd still be childless.


----------



## natjenson

Thankyou barbs for the kind words..:)
Sorry your still getting the bfns .
I'm seriously thinking about iui too....I feel the same about it happening on our own...it's just not happen ing here lol


I took 3 ic's this morning...one has a evap line blah...others are shadows grrrrrrr.
Then I took a frer...super drug cheepy which turns out to be a 10 miu ...nada...I even took it apart in case it was a dodgy one and the line could be hiding pmsl....bfn!

Well im 15 dpo I'd have thought I would know by now eh.
Still no af yet...I'm a day late now....if no af by Tuesday I'm going to ask for blood work at GP's ....

What a Polava this has turned out to be this cycle....
Oh well it is what it is.?..
Hope your all have great day gals. :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Im sooo srry barb..and crossing my fingers and toes nat. Maybe u get late bfp? I am soooo rootin for u both. I truly truly am. At this point seeing ur bfps wld excite me more than my own. I know u both must want it badly. I know u have me wanting it soo badly for u. Prayers from me and baby dust everyday. A friend of mine ttc from age 20-41. Then adopted a child. The day after they finalized the adoption they found out they were pregnant!!! They now have a boy and a girl. :) they did ivf many many times. But once they decided to stop every means of treatment, they concieved against all odds. I hope it dnt take twenty yrs for u girls but I have faith that soon enuf y will both be holding that lil one in your arms. :) god had a plan, its just impossible to figure it out. I have givin deep thought into bein a serrogate mother. Im blessed w easy labors..all my kids were birthed without any pain meds or intervention. I had one child at home and my last one was in a pool..I wld love to put my blessing of uncomplicated births to a good use to help other woman. I am 5'3 and weigh 101lbs. I think I was truly blessed w all of it..I want to b able to do all I can to help..I spent 4yrs in college, have a nursing degree..wanted to go into midwifery...ended up changing major and attending for psychology. I have imcompleted my degree due to all the kids but will finish soon as my kids r all in school. I wish u all a fantastic day, lots of beautiful mature eggs. :))


----------



## natjenson

Ok so I got this theory.....
Going back to dancebabes post when she posted about the two women that have the same cycle but different implantations days and how thier hgc levels can rise and when they get their bfp's.....

So I'm thinking is it possible i could have implanted on the last possible day-10 dpo........
So say I have hgc levels of 0 before implantation.....at 10 dpo.
And then at 12 dpo it's hgc of 2
Hgc of 4 at 14 dpo
Hgc of 8 at 16 dpo
Hgc of 16 at 18 dpo.....
Get me ? :)
So I'm at 15 dpo....which if my theory "could " be right I would roughly be at a hgc of 6...ish
So tmr I would be hgc 8 ....
And then 17dpo if still no af it would be 12 hgc....surely I would pick up a bfp bt then....


Ok so I had this running around my head this morning and so far all afternoon....now I know it's sounds like a crazy idea but if this REALLY is the case and that's what's going on at least with no af yet I still have a glimmer of hope left lol

Just a thought I spose lol :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Im sooo srry barb..and crossing my fingers and toes nat. Maybe u get late bfp? I am soooo rootin for u both. I truly truly am. At this point seeing ur bfps wld excite me more than my own. I know u both must want it badly. I know u have me wanting it soo badly for u. Prayers from me and baby dust everyday. A friend of mine ttc from age 20-41. Then adopted a child. The day after they finalized the adoption they found out they were pregnant!!! They now have a boy and a girl. :) they did ivf many many times. But once they decided to stop every means of treatment, they concieved against all odds. I hope it dnt take twenty yrs for u girls but I have faith that soon enuf y will both be holding that lil one in your arms. :) god had a plan, its just impossible to figure it out. I have givin deep thought into bein a serrogate mother. Im blessed w easy labors..all my kids were birthed without any pain meds or intervention. I had one child at home and my last one was in a pool..I wld love to put my blessing of uncomplicated births to a good use to help other woman. I am 5'3 and weigh 101lbs. I think I was truly blessed w all of it..I want to b able to do all I can to help..I spent 4yrs in college, have a nursing degree..wanted to go into midwifery...ended up changing major and attending for psychology. I have imcompleted my degree due to all the kids but will finish soon as my kids r all in school. I wish u all a fantastic day, lots of beautiful mature eggs. :))

Ahhh thankyou momma...thankyou for your lovely kind words and encouragement and kind wishes....I too wish you and dh all the best and lots of baby dust to you too...:hugs:

Your very lucky with your births I see...my lo was a good birth too...I had no pain meds either...
I went for a nice walk up a very steep hill as I was a week over due and I really didn't want a cervical sweep....I was soooo disappointed when I eventually reached the top of the hill....at the top of this hill was a shop so in my moment of dispare my oH said ill get you a drink love....he came out with a cheese sand which too(my cravings) lol
So as you can imagine I'm plodding back down this hill munching my sandwich laughing and joking about the walk not working and then I thought I was wetting myself lol....however it didn't stop lol....I said to oH oh my...lol I'm wetting my pants....lol
He was like naaaaa....you filthy bitch pmsl
I quickly tried my hardest to get home and check myself out and to my supprise my waters had gone....I hung around for an hour keeping an eye and things and my mum happend to turn up I. Her new car to show me and I mentioned I'd gone into labour and she started going nuts at me...right....get yourself up the hospital girl.....I was like naaaaa I'm ok not yet...
I didn't feel any pain for hours...
I did however phone the labour suit and they did advise me to get there as it was my first birth but I reassured them I was ok and that ill phone to come in when I'm ready.....10 hrs later when I started to pace I knew it was time....
My waters went at 3pm and I got to the hospital at 10 past 1 am....
At 8:30 my Harry was born...apparently I didn't make a sound...
All I can recall was turning all the drugs down....I was afraid mainly about baby being affected by the drugs really....
So there you are that was my birth and is do it a millions times over...
I'm just not allowed to lol

I was thinking about maybe a pool birth next time....dunno I guess you do what feels right for you at the time don't you lol :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Thanks so much Momma - you're so kind :) And your thoughts of becoming a surrogate is so considerate. How self-less of you. I think that's a great idea!
And thanks for your support & kind words - it's so nice to have this kind of support. Even just having the words for some comfort! xo

Nat, I'm 14 dpo today & still bfn & no signs of AF AT ALL!!!! No cramps, spotting - nada. Looking back, some of my cycles were 15 day LP but if I don't get AF tomorrow for sure Wednesday I'm a day late. Anyway your theory may be right however I feel like that's more of the odd cases than common.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Thanks so much Momma - you're so kind :) And your thoughts of becoming a surrogate is so considerate. How self-less of you. I think that's a great idea!
> And thanks for your support & kind words - it's so nice to have this kind of support. Even just having the words for some comfort! xo
> 
> Nat, I'm 14 dpo today & still bfn & no signs of AF AT ALL!!!! No cramps, spotting - nada. Looking back, some of my cycles were 15 day LP but if I don't get AF tomorrow for sure Wednesday I'm a day late. Anyway your theory may be right however I feel like that's more of the odd cases than common.

Lol me too I also I think it would be very odd ha haa....I have NO af symptoms either...no break outs no moody ways...no cramping no spotting...it's blooming weird...
I'm sure she will show ...there's no escaping the the scary Mary pmsl...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Nat you & me both. Weird huh? What is your average LP?
I know 15 isn't unusual for me or anything but not even CRAMPS? Ususally all it took was me to swipe my cervix (which I do some times to see if I've started spotting) & I would cramp.


----------



## barbikins

I thought : hey maybe a Frer would be a different story!!! Not.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> I thought : hey maybe a Frer would be a different story!!! Not.

Lol I was just about to do this with my opk-saying woo!

My usual lp is 14/15 days...I'm officially 31days cycle so far which NEVER happens unless something's going on....I'm putting it down to my stay In hospital...I'm really hoping that the drugs which obviously ruined our chances this month is out of my system by the time I ovulate next cycle...fx

I been testing all day again today...and I now see the funnier side to it all as I am now past the emotional upset of it....I've come up with a new term/meaning to ttc....it's totally test crazy lol

My oH thought I'd really lost it when he caught me cracking open the frer earlier today...he came In and said out loud "what the hell are you doi g you MAD woman lol"
I explained and when I was trying to adjust my eyes to get a closer look I caught him over my shoulder doing exactly the same pmsl...
Fecking hell what are we like :haha:

Ill still probably test in the morning if still no af...
So cervix sweep...like a cm check yeah?
I might have to do this later tonight befor bed to see if there's any signs of af...she IS imminent but I just don't know when lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

LOL you're hilarous. I keep my hubby out of it - its too stressful on him. So I keep the insanity to myself! I plan to keep the second FRER & test tomorrow morning if no AF sign again.

Yep like checking your cervical mucus. I've detected spotting almost a whole day before it starts by doing it ;)


----------



## mommaplus05

The pool was amazing. I never had over a two hr labor. Well except my first. But the pool felt so natural and comforting and the freedom of motion was relaxing. I hope u get that bfp gal!


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> LOL you're hilarous. I keep my hubby out of it - its too stressful on him. So I keep the insanity to myself! I plan to keep the second FRER & test tomorrow morning if no AF sign again.
> 
> Yep like checking your cervical mucus. I've detected spotting almost a whole day before it starts by doing it ;)

Lol yeah I try to keep him out of it too but he insist he knows what's going on and always asks "what's accruing today then?"
Last cycle I kept all my tests that I did in the bathroom cabinet-all lined up so I could see progression.(if any)....not thinking that he'd actually go in the cabinet as he always asks for what ever it is he wants anyway...I didn't bank on him opening the door and almost being knocked out by the waterfall of tests flying at him....I thought he was hurt when he did it...all I heard was EFFING HE'LL NAT!!...I went running in and he was looking down at his feet...I looked at his feet covered in tests lol.....I had to explain...lol
I felt so ashamed te he heeeee...:haha:-not!
He found it funny but made me throw them away...I was only to glad...I felt like a new woman lol

Oh my I just wanna get this over with for now eh...I never thought I'd actually be please to see af lol...

I wonder where meg is I hope she's alright you know...praps she's having a break or is on a surprised holiday from dh....you know I bet she's in Mexico sangria-ing it right up....either way I hope all is well for her :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well just checked my cervix and it low soft and open...annnnnd...I will defo get af within the next 24 hrs I had pinky cm....so Yaye at least I know now.
I'm actually relieved all the waiting is over for now :) :happydance:

:) :) :) xxx

EDIT!!!! I obviously don't know my stuff lol....just googled low soft and open cervix....possible pregnant or ovulations signs.....but I did have pinky cm...now I REaLLy am confused dot comage lol....I guess ill see in the morning won't I...ha ha haaaa....I'm such a numpty pmsl....

Quwaarrrrr barbs cervix checking really does cause cramping dosnt it....I think I better take some paracetamol now lol...bllooooming geeez lol


----------



## barbikins

Haha! Nat, I only get cramps if AF is going to come - so the few days before AF - when I check my cervix. Hrmm sounds like AF may be on her way for you :(
I just checked my cervix & like a dummy I totally stabbed it & there's some blood. BAHHAHAHAHAH so now I dont know whats going on. I think its from my being a tool.
Anyway I just keep waiting...waiting...waiting... *sigh*.


----------



## barbikins

Meg, where are you?! We miss you! Hope you're OK. Hope you're having some crazy fun & that's why you're not responding?! XO


----------



## mommaplus05

Haha..nat I love ur sense if humor. Lol. I am cd 8 today. No change, cervix is still high like it was wen I had my two day af..and still just as closed as well. Still having the brown spotting wen I wipe. So its been there like 3-4days. No clue wats goin on w that. Hope it doesnt mess up my o. So, no chnge in cm since af. I had some slight discomfort during "the deed" last night..tenderness almost. Many weird things happening to me this month..so im just all confused. My cold has went away and am certainly feeling better. Just wishing the brown spotting wld stop. Kinda grosses the mood if u get my drift. Lol..my sis in law made me upset today... said if I had anymore kids I wld b hollowed out"ignorant" so I told her I wld kick her in the crotch but I wld b to afraid I wld lose my shoe. Haha. So no more said from her. Lmao..and nat, as for ur poas addiction. I have prolly 20 tests hidden in my closet. Haha wen af started I had to secretly dbl bag my stash and sneak to the dumpster. Haha, my husband wld b sure I done lost it. He wld have me spending hrs searching the house to try n find my mind. Haha


----------



## natjenson

Pmsl momma that was brilliant...next time tell her it takes a bucket to know a bucket lol....and as for loosing your shoe -hilliarious lol

Yep your right barbs I'm defo about to start spotting...I've been cramping since I checked cervix and it was pinky...but now I wipe and THERE SHE IS!!! 
It's bitter sweet.....it's like naaaaaaaaaaaa why me lol...and then it's Yaye fank fook for that...lol you took your blooming time already ha ha haaaaa...:)

Oweeeee what a wolly lol....that must of hurt...I suppose if you "gently " check cervix tmr and the blood is brown you know it was due to your injury if its not you know what's about to happen....

Ahhhh af has took her time hasn't she...I just know its going to be a grrrrreeat morning tmr...what a wake up call eh....cramping and all sorts....hmmmm I'm soooo looking forward to that! NOT! Ha ha haa...:)
Oh well at least I can get on with it now....and yes a brake- ideal...much needed....untill 7days time when the rigmarole starts all over again lol
Gotta love that lol

Well night night all...I'm off to bedski's ....
See you tmr...

Oh just a thought....has anybody seen my shoe???. Pmsl :rofl:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

HALALLOOYA HALALLOOYA HALAYYY LOO YA....af is upon me.
HAIL to af...I now have a new found respect for you....I am sorry I dissed you-I won't do it again....lol

So cd1 it is....I thought I was going to be really upset about af coming this cycle and don't get me wrong a part of me IS disappointed but with all the torment I have put myself through I am just glad I've got my answer now...
I started spotting late last night....I have already ordered my opk and just for safe betting a couple more pg tests (25 to be exact) lol
That should last me a day lol...
My temp dropped so low this morning- lowest yet ever.oh well a nice fresh start.

So how is everybody today??.
Good I hope.
Barbs has af come yet/ or a bfp? :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies - took me a few minutes to get caught up on where everyone is at!!!

Sorry for being MIA - I think I needed a little break to be honest... But I've been thinking about you and couldnt go any longer ! haha.... Had a nice weekend - I live near Barb so we also had gorgeous weather... I definitely got some color and a bit burned too... yeesh! I wont complain... another one today supposed to be 23 or something :)

Nat - Sorry about AF but I am glad she has shown so you can get on with your cycle and you seem pretty relieved too!! You had quite a month last month so I say take this week to chill out, enjoy a wine or two :)

Barb - No AF yet? Due yesterday? I think you may be right about a longer LP after MC...but probably not too long given that you were quite early. I hope anyways... So you have decided to move into an apartment for a year instead? That should make hunting for a place a bit easier for you... I dont know that I could handle the elevators with groceries personally haha - I always think of that when Im looking at those gorgeous Toronto condos by lakeshore.... I still have my FX for you but if its not happening this cycle then come on AF... its about time!

As for me I am on CD 12 and a couple days into my "fertile days" So far we BD on Friday, Sunday and Monday. So far so good... we will see tonight. started my OPK yesterday. I am hoping I get my positive on CD 14 like I am used to. I dont want another 32 day cycle that was insane..... still taking my maca and EPO and vitamin D... I have definitely noticed an increase in CM and I dont know if its from the EPO or Maca or both but I think its cool. 

counting down the hours until work is done! bahh!

XX


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok so according to ff I am on cd 10 today. My pre o symptoms have started?? Isnt that to early for a 27day cycle?? Im having my o cramps today but will intensify tomorrow in sure. I am having clear thin stretchy cm..cervix is medium high, open and medium soft. So if today is prep and I actually o tomorrow do u think thats too early for conception to b successful? @ petzy, good to seebu back!!! And @nat, sorry bout af but glad she is here so u can relax a bit and start new cycle. :)


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok so according to ff I am on cd 10 today. My pre o symptoms have started?? Isnt that to early for a 27day cycle?? Im having my o cramps today but will intensify tomorrow in sure. I am having clear thin stretchy cm..cervix is medium high, open and medium soft. So if today is prep and I actually o tomorrow do u think thats too early for conception to b successful? @ petzy, good to seebu back!!! And @nat, sorry bout af but glad she is here so u can relax a bit and start new cycle. :)

Hiya momma...o days can sometimes be here and there...I never ovulate on the same day every month lol...that's me tho.lol
I would say that if your beginning to feel your o pains and it will get more intense tmr I would say your will ovulate around Thursday/Friday...so no love it's not too early...get that smooth loving in and you should be fine lol....hope it goes well for you...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hi Ladies - took me a few minutes to get caught up on where everyone is at!!!
> 
> Sorry for being MIA - I think I needed a little break to be honest... But I've been thinking about you and couldnt go any longer ! haha.... Had a nice weekend - I live near Barb so we also had gorgeous weather... I definitely got some color and a bit burned too... yeesh! I wont complain... another one today supposed to be 23 or something :)
> 
> Nat - Sorry about AF but I am glad she has shown so you can get on with your cycle and you seem pretty relieved too!! You had quite a month last month so I say take this week to chill out, enjoy a wine or two :)
> 
> Barb - No AF yet? Due yesterday? I think you may be right about a longer LP after MC...but probably not too long given that you were quite early. I hope anyways... So you have decided to move into an apartment for a year instead? That should make hunting for a place a bit easier for you... I dont know that I could handle the elevators with groceries personally haha - I always think of that when Im looking at those gorgeous Toronto condos by lakeshore.... I still have my FX for you but if its not happening this cycle then come on AF... its about time!
> 
> As for me I am on CD 12 and a couple days into my "fertile days" So far we BD on Friday, Sunday and Monday. So far so good... we will see tonight. started my OPK yesterday. I am hoping I get my positive on CD 14 like I am used to. I dont want another 32 day cycle that was insane..... still taking my maca and EPO and vitamin D... I have definitely noticed an increase in CM and I dont know if its from the EPO or Maca or both but I think its cool.
> 
> counting down the hours until work is done! bahh!
> 
> XX

YAYE meg your back....totally here you about needing a brake I was kind of thinking that the other day too but I would miss you all waaayyyy to much lol
....talking about missing... We all missed you so much...:hugs:
So glad everything is alright I was getting kind of worried this morning...:thumbup:

Glad your getting the sunshine too...it's been glorious here...however as I type the sun is shying away I we can feel the wind now chill is still on a bit of the chilly side now .brrrrrrr lol

Good luck with the bd-ing meg hope it all goes well for you both :winkwink:

Glad your back :happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> HALALLOOYA HALALLOOYA HALAYYY LOO YA....af is upon me.
> HAIL to af...I now have a new found respect for you....I am sorry I dissed you-I won't do it again....lol
> 
> So cd1 it is....I thought I was going to be really upset about af coming this cycle and don't get me wrong a part of me IS disappointed but with all the torment I have put myself through I am just glad I've got my answer now...
> I started spotting late last night....I have already ordered my opk and just for safe betting a couple more pg tests (25 to be exact) lol
> That should last me a day lol...
> My temp dropped so low this morning- lowest yet ever.oh well a nice fresh start.
> 
> So how is everybody today??.
> Good I hope.
> Barbs has af come yet/ or a bfp? :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey Lady! I'm sorry to hear that AF showed & Happy she finally came too. I TOTALLY get it! Catch 22 eh? AF hasn't come for me yet but I had some spotting this morning so I'll probably get full blown AF tomorrow & then hopefully start cycle monitoring on Friday!!!!! GET THE SHOW ON THE ROAD!!!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hi Ladies - took me a few minutes to get caught up on where everyone is at!!!
> 
> Sorry for being MIA - I think I needed a little break to be honest... But I've been thinking about you and couldnt go any longer ! haha.... Had a nice weekend - I live near Barb so we also had gorgeous weather... I definitely got some color and a bit burned too... yeesh! I wont complain... another one today supposed to be 23 or something :)
> 
> Nat - Sorry about AF but I am glad she has shown so you can get on with your cycle and you seem pretty relieved too!! You had quite a month last month so I say take this week to chill out, enjoy a wine or two :)
> 
> Barb - No AF yet? Due yesterday? I think you may be right about a longer LP after MC...but probably not too long given that you were quite early. I hope anyways... So you have decided to move into an apartment for a year instead? That should make hunting for a place a bit easier for you... I dont know that I could handle the elevators with groceries personally haha - I always think of that when Im looking at those gorgeous Toronto condos by lakeshore.... I still have my FX for you but if its not happening this cycle then come on AF... its about time!
> 
> As for me I am on CD 12 and a couple days into my "fertile days" So far we BD on Friday, Sunday and Monday. So far so good... we will see tonight. started my OPK yesterday. I am hoping I get my positive on CD 14 like I am used to. I dont want another 32 day cycle that was insane..... still taking my maca and EPO and vitamin D... I have definitely noticed an increase in CM and I dont know if its from the EPO or Maca or both but I think its cool.
> 
> counting down the hours until work is done! bahh!
> 
> XX

Hey Hun! There you are :) I totally get taking a break. I've had a few breaks over the past year. Some times you just need to not talk about TTC :)

I am anticipating AF to show her face tomorrow. Spotting started this morning. Maybe it will come tonight? We will see :) I just wanna get on the IUI show. I know it works so I'm pumped!!!!!

As for rental - we have to move mid June from our house so we need a June 1st rental & we're running out of time so no choice. And so we can save more money over the course of the year to build a bigger down payment. And as for stairs & elevators - we're looking for house rentals. Not so much buildings. We actually put in an offer on a rental of a whole house in the East End. We will find out tomorrow if we got it. The agent said he's going to push for us :) I hope we get it. 
And we may be putting in an offer on a property today. Our one last ditched efforts! Wish us luck :)

Yay you're almost Ovulating! Whooo! Slightly jealous :)
Hey you know what I'm thinking? When I get my trigger shots & when my follicle is mature, is days earlier than I actually ovulate. I seriously wonder if my eggs are over ripped when I ovulate. Because of my longer cycles. I'm trying to figure out why I'm having difficulties conceiving. And since my egg is 20mm around CD14/15 rather than 15/17/18 that I actually Ovulate. Make sense?!

Meg sounds like you're on the right track this month. Keep up the good work! The added EWCM is great! I hope this month is it for both of us. FX. I'm sad we can't be cycle buddies anymore. Boo & hiss.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - took me a few minutes to get caught up on where everyone is at!!!
> 
> Sorry for being MIA - I think I needed a little break to be honest... But I've been thinking about you and couldnt go any longer ! haha.... Had a nice weekend - I live near Barb so we also had gorgeous weather... I definitely got some color and a bit burned too... yeesh! I wont complain... another one today supposed to be 23 or something :)
> 
> Nat - Sorry about AF but I am glad she has shown so you can get on with your cycle and you seem pretty relieved too!! You had quite a month last month so I say take this week to chill out, enjoy a wine or two :)
> 
> Barb - No AF yet? Due yesterday? I think you may be right about a longer LP after MC...but probably not too long given that you were quite early. I hope anyways... So you have decided to move into an apartment for a year instead? That should make hunting for a place a bit easier for you... I dont know that I could handle the elevators with groceries personally haha - I always think of that when Im looking at those gorgeous Toronto condos by lakeshore.... I still have my FX for you but if its not happening this cycle then come on AF... its about time!
> 
> As for me I am on CD 12 and a couple days into my "fertile days" So far we BD on Friday, Sunday and Monday. So far so good... we will see tonight. started my OPK yesterday. I am hoping I get my positive on CD 14 like I am used to. I dont want another 32 day cycle that was insane..... still taking my maca and EPO and vitamin D... I have definitely noticed an increase in CM and I dont know if its from the EPO or Maca or both but I think its cool.
> 
> counting down the hours until work is done! bahh!
> 
> XX
> 
> Hey Hun! There you are :) I totally get taking a break. I've had a few breaks over the past year. Some times you just need to not talk about TTC :)
> 
> I am anticipating AF to show her face tomorrow. Spotting started this morning. Maybe it will come tonight? We will see :) I just wanna get on the IUI show. I know it works so I'm pumped!!!!!
> 
> As for rental - we have to move mid June from our house so we need a June 1st rental & we're running out of time so no choice. And so we can save more money over the course of the year to build a bigger down payment. And as for stairs & elevators - we're looking for house rentals. Not so much buildings. We actually put in an offer on a rental of a whole house in the East End. We will find out tomorrow if we got it. The agent said he's going to push for us :) I hope we get it.
> And we may be putting in an offer on a property today. Our one last ditched efforts! Wish us luck :)
> 
> Yay you're almost Ovulating! Whooo! Slightly jealous :)
> Hey you know what I'm thinking? When I get my trigger shots & when my follicle is mature, is days earlier than I actually ovulate. I seriously wonder if my eggs are over ripped when I ovulate. Because of my longer cycles. I'm trying to figure out why I'm having difficulties conceiving. And since my egg is 20mm around CD14/15 rather than 15/17/18 that I actually Ovulate. Make sense?!
> 
> Meg sounds like you're on the right track this month. Keep up the good work! The added EWCM is great! I hope this month is it for both of us. FX. I'm sad we can't be cycle buddies anymore. Boo & hiss.Click to expand...

I am sad too! But bump buddies would be highly preferred anyways haha....

I understand what you are saying about your trigger shot etc - that is an interesting thought. Why dont you raise it at the clinic when you go? 

Major FX on both the final house offer and the rental house - I didnt even think about a rental house I am a bit dense with this stuff.. that makes a lot of sense :) 

I hope its my month too but my expectation is about 5-10% max and I somehow am ok with that today. Ask me in a week may be a different story. I feel like it wont happen naturally and I know thats not fair to say at 9 cycles but it has been a year of unprotected now.... so who knows. I like 9 better gives me a touch more hope LOL....


----------



## natjenson

Heya meg...you say earlier your cm has increased...mine too since taking the maca...I defo think it's the maca...this is a VERY good sign as it means the maca is in our systems and we are seeing the fruits of the benefits already....:)
I read that it can cake up to 6 month for the maca to work so this is really good news that we are seeing it work already :happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Heya meg...you say earlier your cm has increased...mine too since taking the maca...I defo think it's the maca...this is a VERY good sign as it means the maca is in our systems and we are seeing the fruits of the benefits already....:)
> I read that it can cake up to 6 month for the maca to work so this is really good news that we are seeing it work already :happydance:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey Nat! I hope you are right... I think between the EPO and the Maca I should covered right :) 

Oh wow 6 months eh I have not read that before... Wish I started ages ago!


----------



## natjenson

Heya barbs just checking in to see how your doing today...:)
Hope all is well :)


:) :) :)


----------



## natjenson

So I've spent the last 3 hrs researching fertility learnt some already known interesting stuff...the maca feeds our pituitary gland and in turn this produces a healthy amount of FSH...a hormone that stimulates growth and development of eggs and sperm...

I also learnt that animal proteins (lean) x2 servings a day is excellent to increase fertility....animal proteins lean in fat are turkey,chicken and beef....
Too much tho can actually have the opposite effect.

I have also learnt about wheat germ oil...half ora full tea spoon a day is ReAlLy good too...however you'd have to cut out some calories in other food source to replace this as the weat germ oil is calorific ....
I am going to try and find this and try it...why not eh...I might as well as I'm now have to be very carful with what I eat anyway as I've got to what my sodium levels too...
I'm also going to try up my water liquid intake. Instead of tea ( bummer) -( my one and only vice in life lol) 
So tmr I will try and drink cooled water only...ha ha haaa...ill be pulling my hair out for a cuppa tea by the end of the day lol....


I've got loads of websites to visit over the next couple of days so I will keep you all updated if I find anything of interest to any of us...:)


Hope you all have had a good day....we got a storma comin here....I'm scared lol...:(
Naaa I bet it dosnt even get here lol...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Has anyone heard of Co Enzyme Q10 ???
It's supposed to aid implantation ......something iv found along my travels on the Internet tonight....
Apparently it's 30 mg daily
Widely available 
No side affects....hmmmmmm might have to check this out :)

Also what about Angus castus?
Clinically shown to balance hormones- trials show lots of women getting pregnant whilst taking it.
Available in health stores.

Anybody know anything about these things? :)


Ooh I found this aswell mommaplus...apparently if you focus on the colour blue during meditation it is good for fertility...just thought I throw that out there for you lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg. Cd 11i guess. Im havin such horrible horrible o pains. Hurts to even go potty(#2).. cant sit, cant do anything. It really really hurts..mostly on rt but radiates to the left. Very little cm but I bd last night.(good thing cuz I hurt to bad to do it today). Is not havin ewcm a bad thing? Is that gona alter my chances of conceiving? And wat is safe to take for the pain that wnt effect anything?


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Has anyone heard of Co Enzyme Q10 ???
> It's supposed to aid implantation ......something iv found along my travels on the Internet tonight....
> Apparently it's 30 mg daily
> Widely available
> No side affects....hmmmmmm might have to check this out :)
> 
> Also what about Angus castus?
> Clinically shown to balance hormones- trials show lots of women getting pregnant whilst taking it.
> Available in health stores.
> 
> Anybody know anything about these things? :)
> 
> 
> Ooh I found this aswell mommaplus...apparently if you focus on the colour blue during meditation it is good for fertility...just thought I throw that out there for you lol
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Look at you Nat, Our in house fertility specialist haha!!

I have heard about angus cacus before but I dont know much about it...

I think I recall there were some interesting potential side effects but I could be wrong...

I am taking so many pills I would be afraid to add anything to the mix haha!

Going to take my OPK in a couple hours... I am on CD13 today so should be darker today


----------



## mommaplus05

My cervix is sooo high I cant reach it at all...I didnt even feel it this high last cycle. Cm is starting to get a lil wet but still not even close to ewcm. But we bd last night!!! Yay..


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - took me a few minutes to get caught up on where everyone is at!!!
> 
> Sorry for being MIA - I think I needed a little break to be honest... But I've been thinking about you and couldnt go any longer ! haha.... Had a nice weekend - I live near Barb so we also had gorgeous weather... I definitely got some color and a bit burned too... yeesh! I wont complain... another one today supposed to be 23 or something :)
> 
> Nat - Sorry about AF but I am glad she has shown so you can get on with your cycle and you seem pretty relieved too!! You had quite a month last month so I say take this week to chill out, enjoy a wine or two :)
> 
> Barb - No AF yet? Due yesterday? I think you may be right about a longer LP after MC...but probably not too long given that you were quite early. I hope anyways... So you have decided to move into an apartment for a year instead? That should make hunting for a place a bit easier for you... I dont know that I could handle the elevators with groceries personally haha - I always think of that when Im looking at those gorgeous Toronto condos by lakeshore.... I still have my FX for you but if its not happening this cycle then come on AF... its about time!
> 
> As for me I am on CD 12 and a couple days into my "fertile days" So far we BD on Friday, Sunday and Monday. So far so good... we will see tonight. started my OPK yesterday. I am hoping I get my positive on CD 14 like I am used to. I dont want another 32 day cycle that was insane..... still taking my maca and EPO and vitamin D... I have definitely noticed an increase in CM and I dont know if its from the EPO or Maca or both but I think its cool.
> 
> counting down the hours until work is done! bahh!
> 
> XX
> 
> Hey Hun! There you are :) I totally get taking a break. I've had a few breaks over the past year. Some times you just need to not talk about TTC :)
> 
> I am anticipating AF to show her face tomorrow. Spotting started this morning. Maybe it will come tonight? We will see :) I just wanna get on the IUI show. I know it works so I'm pumped!!!!!
> 
> As for rental - we have to move mid June from our house so we need a June 1st rental & we're running out of time so no choice. And so we can save more money over the course of the year to build a bigger down payment. And as for stairs & elevators - we're looking for house rentals. Not so much buildings. We actually put in an offer on a rental of a whole house in the East End. We will find out tomorrow if we got it. The agent said he's going to push for us :) I hope we get it.
> And we may be putting in an offer on a property today. Our one last ditched efforts! Wish us luck :)
> 
> Yay you're almost Ovulating! Whooo! Slightly jealous :)
> Hey you know what I'm thinking? When I get my trigger shots & when my follicle is mature, is days earlier than I actually ovulate. I seriously wonder if my eggs are over ripped when I ovulate. Because of my longer cycles. I'm trying to figure out why I'm having difficulties conceiving. And since my egg is 20mm around CD14/15 rather than 15/17/18 that I actually Ovulate. Make sense?!
> 
> Meg sounds like you're on the right track this month. Keep up the good work! The added EWCM is great! I hope this month is it for both of us. FX. I'm sad we can't be cycle buddies anymore. Boo & hiss.Click to expand...
> 
> I am sad too! But bump buddies would be highly preferred anyways haha....
> 
> I understand what you are saying about your trigger shot etc - that is an interesting thought. Why dont you raise it at the clinic when you go?
> 
> Major FX on both the final house offer and the rental house - I didnt even think about a rental house I am a bit dense with this stuff.. that makes a lot of sense :)
> 
> I hope its my month too but my expectation is about 5-10% max and I somehow am ok with that today. Ask me in a week may be a different story. I feel like it wont happen naturally and I know thats not fair to say at 9 cycles but it has been a year of unprotected now.... so who knows. I like 9 better gives me a touch more hope LOL....Click to expand...



Hey Hun! 
Bump Buddies - WAY BETTER! Let's hope for that this summer.

We bought a house!!!! WAHOOO!!!! I can't believe it - at the 11th hour, our last shot we did! Defied all odds it feels like LOL. It's in East York so opposite ends of city but closer to work. 

They say 12 months under 35 years old, is normal. Don't worry yet! I've surpassed 1 year & I'm doing IUI. Yep. LOL. That's my life now. Well you know but IUI worked. So smth on our own wasn't clicking. I hope it takes this month only for IUI to work. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Has anyone heard of Co Enzyme Q10 ???
> It's supposed to aid implantation ......something iv found along my travels on the Internet tonight....
> Apparently it's 30 mg daily
> Widely available
> No side affects....hmmmmmm might have to check this out :)
> 
> Also what about Angus castus?
> Clinically shown to balance hormones- trials show lots of women getting pregnant whilst taking it.
> Available in health stores.
> 
> Anybody know anything about these things? :)
> 
> 
> Ooh I found this aswell mommaplus...apparently if you focus on the colour blue during meditation it is good for fertility...just thought I throw that out there for you lol
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

CoQ - yes Nat, my fertility clinic said for me to take that if nothing else but it caused an upset stomach so I stopped taking it. It gave me the runs :( So there ARE side effects. 

I've heard of cactus but never tried it. I'd be careful about anything that messes up with your hormones though. If you're "normal" it can have the opposite affect. So I'm always careful about what I choose to take. Just be mindful of that :)


----------



## barbikins

Nat, you went on a very good rampage w/your studies! I do the same from time to time. I like to be well educated when I take on a new project!

I might try the CoQ again - I was taking a HIGH dosage which is what the clinic recommended to take if nothing else. But given I got the runs, I stopped. But you made me think I should try it again but low dosage. 

I'm still waiting for AF to show the fuck up! I am still lightly spotting today - 16dpo.


----------



## mommaplus05

Im such a whiny baby. This hurts truly so bad..it hurts to sit on my bum!! Uggghhh


----------



## barbikins

Hey Momma - your O signs are great. But I dont get why you'd be in pain to sit?! I've never heard of this. What's going on???


----------



## barbikins

So, I've got the lightest spotting since yesterday. Nothing much to mention - lightest brown spotting. NO cramps at all - its 16dpo, got negative FRER as of yesterday morning. What's going on?! GAH. I guess it's b/c of last month.
I had NO tests at home so I took an OPK but it's only almost positive. I'm not thinking I'm pregnant at all.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> So, I've got the lightest spotting since yesterday. Nothing much to mention - lightest brown spotting. NO cramps at all - its 16dpo, got negative FRER as of yesterday morning. What's going on?! GAH. I guess it's b/c of last month.
> I had NO tests at home so I took an OPK but it's only almost positive. I'm not thinking I'm pregnant at all.

Hey barbs :) :happydance:Yaye congrats on the house...phew just in time eh.
Good luck with the move and all I hear it can be stressful and I'd say you have MORE than enough on your plate love so you just take it easy...you organise the move and then get the men to do the hard lumping about lol sounds like a plan eh.:)

Yeah I read that 30mg of q10 is the recommended dose... I am going to check this out tonight and see where I can get it online if cheaper ...
I did LoTS of research last night I thought why not make the most of this boring stage off ttc eh lol...
Learnt ALOT but most of it I already knew-however I do like to think its good to keep up with any scientific changes if any :)

So the spotting has started...hopefully af is on her way for you so you can crack with the iui and monitoring...fx.
And major fx for you and dh with this iui cycle barbs...I will defo be thinking about you both during this time for you...it must be quite nerve racking for you both ....:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Almost positive but not quite. Wishful thinking.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Nat! I hate moving (who loves it really?) but we have more time now too in order to pack properly & get rid of old shit. I'm glad we don't have to rent temporarily & move once again. Major pain! We have the house inspection tomorrow at 2pm but should be fine.

Thanks - I hope AF Shows up soon. I just really want to get the show on the road.
I read too that if you spot & not bleed it can mean you didn't Ovulate that cycle. So I have me wondering. My spotting hasn't even gotten heavier like it ususally does & I would have had some cramps today. Maybe it's just taking it's sweet time.


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Im such a whiny baby. This hurts truly so bad..it hurts to sit on my bum!! Uggghhh

Heya momma...sorry to hear your in so much pain there...TOTALLY understand what that's like....
So I take some paracetamol when I get the o pains...it's very gentle on your body but does the trick.

And also you say not much Ewcm the....have you tried evening primrose oil?
There are many things that can help with this love...
Grapefruit juice 1 glass daily
Evening primrose oil 1 capsule daily
Pure honey 1 teaspoon daily
Pineapple juice 1 glass daily
Maca 1 -2 capsules daily...( beware can cause high libido lol)
And soo soo much more....
Also cutting sugar out or down of your diet is GREAT for cm to...
All this is good up to ovulation...no point after that as the cm is useless AFTER ovulation lol

Momma p lus make sure you stay active love with that pain...don't let it beat you ok...the more you fight it the easier it becomes to handle the son of a beeeeatch lol
But I know sometimes all you can do is give in when it's that bad :flower:


Hope your pain leaves you soon...:)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard of Co Enzyme Q10 ???
> It's supposed to aid implantation ......something iv found along my travels on the Internet tonight....
> Apparently it's 30 mg daily
> Widely available
> No side affects....hmmmmmm might have to check this out :)
> 
> Also what about Angus castus?
> Clinically shown to balance hormones- trials show lots of women getting pregnant whilst taking it.
> Available in health stores.
> 
> Anybody know anything about these things? :)
> 
> 
> Ooh I found this aswell mommaplus...apparently if you focus on the colour blue during meditation it is good for fertility...just thought I throw that out there for you lol
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Look at you Nat, Our in house fertility specialist haha!!
> 
> I have heard about angus cacus before but I dont know much about it...
> 
> I think I recall there were some interesting potential side effects but I could be wrong...
> 
> I am taking so many pills I would be afraid to add anything to the mix haha!
> 
> Going to take my OPK in a couple hours... I am on CD13 today so should be darker todayClick to expand...

Ahhh lol. Thanks for that meg...
I been doing lots of research...trying find that magic mirricle answe I can share you all....:)

Cd13 ? Well that went fast lol....good luck meg I got my fx for you but I won't go on about it like last cycle I don't want to jinx you lol

Hope that opk is a blarerr for you today...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Shey

I hope you ladies get ur :bfp:


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Thanks Nat! I hate moving (who loves it really?) but we have more time now too in order to pack properly & get rid of old shit. I'm glad we don't have to rent temporarily & move once again. Major pain! We have the house inspection tomorrow at 2pm but should be fine.
> 
> Thanks - I hope AF Shows up soon. I just really want to get the show on the road.
> I read too that if you spot & not bleed it can mean you didn't Ovulate that cycle. So I have me wondering. My spotting hasn't even gotten heavier like it ususally does & I would have had some cramps today. Maybe it's just taking it's sweet time.

Oh my gawsh barbs your opk is REALLY strong there....you sure the spotting isn't where you injured yourself checking lol...have you got any ic's left?

My opk isn't even that strong when I ovulate lol....:flower:

;0:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat! I don't have any IC left other than OPK. I'm tempted to grab some tests today but I'm nervous I'm wasting my money. 

Naw its not from my injury LOL that was minor & didnt last long. HAHA
Anyway I also googled it & it says if didn't ovulate, this could happen too rather than a full period. But anyway I have until end of today before I'm "late". What a LONG cycle.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat! I don't have any IC left other than OPK. I'm tempted to grab some tests today but I'm nervous I'm wasting my money.
> 
> Naw its not from my injury LOL that was minor & didnt last long. HAHA
> Anyway I also googled it & it says if didn't ovulate, this could happen too rather than a full period. But anyway I have until end of today before I'm "late". What a LONG cycle.

Lol ok...glad that's all better now tho...
I hate lonnnng cycles it's soo annoying....it drags on and on playing mind games and y can't help but lose your mind a tiny bit....
I really thought I was going to be devastated this last cycle if it didn't work but bc af was late and I had those Evaps and shadows I was more relieved to know my answer as I lost my brains in it all lol...
Lol I can't do that to myself again...I'm pms ing abit today...shame poor OH can't do any thing right he he heeee....
Oh the joys of being female I say...

I wish there was a test out there that we could wee on which tells us af is defo coming that would put ALOT of worrys and stress to rest eh lol...
Instead of the old torment of am I pregnant or what???

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

I hate this whole thing too, Nat! And my boobs feel like they're burning on/off kinda like when I was pregnant. Just took a FRER & bfn. FAK. Ok AF time to show up, bitch.


----------



## barbikins

PS: gotta love shadow lines on FRER that I"ve been staring at way too long. LOL


----------



## barbikins

OK bleeding has commenced LOL - AF CD 1 today!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> OK bleeding has commenced LOL - AF CD 1 today!

CD1 wooo hoo onward and upward for Barb~! lol

I honestly get AF usually within an HOUR of testing it is SO facking annoying UGH!!! Time to get on with the cycle and I am glad it did not take any longer for you.

Momma I am sorry you are in pain! Poor thing :( are you home - can you rest?

Just took my OPK... was lighter than I had hoped but not abnormal since my positive usually comes tomorrow. I will take another one this evening and see how it goes. realllllly hoping for POS tomorrow.... I dont want a long cycle.


----------



## natjenson

Yaye barbs good news...atleast the show can get on the road now eh...I'm glad af didn't mess you around and turn up any later...mind games are flaming awfull.
I can't get over your opk tho barbs...maybe they might go like that at the very end of our cycle...I mean mine was quite dark on the night befor af but defo not as strong as yours tho...:)

So we're are sort of near each other agin this cycle...I'm cd 2 today...
So when does your cycle monitoring begin then with iui?
I'm so curious with iui...I'm not sure if the uk with have a different procedure and ways of going about it....

I think ill have a good old read up about what the uk and my local services can offer I think.
Private might have to be the way forward...we have "some" money saved but I suppose not enough for a couple of rounds....maybe we should wait till August and see if the gp will help us out or steer us in the right direction and that way we can squirrel a little more money behind us to be better prepared...

Hope you have a good evening barbs...glass of winage eh? Me thinks so :)
Have one for me too...I don't drink so If I did have one I'd be on my but quicker than a wet mut lol 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

LOL Meg, I literately went to the can w/another test but checked my cervix & bam! Red blood. Now I have cramps. But now I can start my Cycle Monitoring ! WAHOO

Don't worry Meg, keep testing. Some times you only get 1 day with a true positive. Hang in there lady! In the mean time have lots of crazy sex!!!! :)

How are you doing - what you been up to? You guys going on a mini holiday or smth? We are going to Ottawa next month. I love it there!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat! Well that OPK was NOT positive. It was just near positive so it makes sense. Plus remember I told you your hormones fluctuate. So it's nothing abnormal at all.
I am just glad AF is finally here so I can get to the IUI sooner than later. Yep we are cycle buddies sorta :) 1 day off is OK! I'll be going in Friday for my first Ultrasound & Blood work - then most likely be back on CD 10 to start daily monitoring to watch my follicles grow :)

You never drink? Or just stopped for conception? I am feeling OK. I anticipated AF to come & not to get pregnant so I don't feel so bad about it. I'm really just looking forward to getting back to IUI. I really hope it happens this month!

You say you're concerned with not going Private in the UK, what would be your concern to go through your health system?
Our Fertility Clinic's are mix of both. Fertility treatments are mostly covered - as are ultrasound & blood tests (most of them) but there are certain components that aren't covered. Also I think IVF is not covered at all unless its blood & ultrasound. So it's a mix.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat! Well that OPK was NOT positive. It was just near positive so it makes sense. Plus remember I told you your hormones fluctuate. So it's nothing abnormal at all.
> I am just glad AF is finally here so I can get to the IUI sooner than later. Yep we are cycle buddies sorta :) 1 day off is OK! I'll be going in Friday for my first Ultrasound & Blood work - then most likely be back on CD 10 to start daily monitoring to watch my follicles grow :)
> 
> You never drink? Or just stopped for conception? I am feeling OK. I anticipated AF to come & not to get pregnant so I don't feel so bad about it. I'm really just looking forward to getting back to IUI. I really hope it happens this month!
> 
> You say you're concerned with not going Private in the UK, what would be your concern to go through your health system?
> Our Fertility Clinic's are mix of both. Fertility treatments are mostly covered - as are ultrasound & blood tests (most of them) but there are certain components that aren't covered. Also I think IVF is not covered at all unless its blood & ultrasound. So it's a mix.

Yeah the fertility treatment here is great however there is a humongous waiting list and I mean gie-huge...18months long around my region...defo not waiting that long.:nope:

I've had a look at the private clinics in the uk and my gp can also refer us...through referral is some what free but then what ever NEEDS doing then costs money...they can give out meds and investigations are free but treatment isn't...grrrrrr lol

I've got to look into prices now and see what works well with travel on top...if we need to travel then we need somewhere close ish...

Yeah I don't drink...birthdays and occasions like Xmas ect I might a one but apart from that nada....
I used to drink befor my son...I'd like a glass of one in the evenings but when ii got bfp with Harry I stopped...since then I just not really had the thirst for it lol...not only that I don't fancy a headache in the mrn with my lo...he's kind of loud in his own rights so that with a headache is asking for trouble lol...



:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

It hurts to sit im guessing because the endo has scar tissue fron my female stuff attached to my colon..:/.. so I guess wen I sit it kinda puts a lil extra pressure in stuff.. lol..at 100lbs, I dnt gave much cushion. Lol


----------



## natjenson

OH MY GOSH KINS......
Well I found this is what my local hospital charges for infertility treatment- this does include iui if we don't qualify for full nhs...totally out of my league ...will have to save a little harder I guess...:) hmmmmmm
(Sorry it's so long to read)


HOW MUCH DOES ASSISTED CONCEPTION COST?
Listed below are the current charges for IVF and/or ICSI treatment. Please note that payment is required in full at the time you ring in with Day 1 of your cycle, prior to treatment before your protocol will be arranged. Payments can be made by Debit or Credit card via the phone or Building Society cheques only.
Consultation
Initial Consultation £150 During the consultation you will be able to discuss various aspects of the treatments available
Non-attendance or cancellation at less than 2 weeks notice will incur a charge of£120
Treatments (do not include the Consultation fee) £2850
IVF (per cycle of treatment)
Including the use of Donor Sperm for an IVF cycle£3250
IVF requiring ICSI (per cycle of treatment)£3400
Egg freezing plus 1 yr storage£2750
Egg freezing plus 5 yrs storage, if used before end of 5yr period no refund is given.£3350

These prices include ultrasound scans, routine blood tests, all lab processing, HFEA fee and 1 counselling appointment. This fee however does NOT include the costs of drugs (which on average costs approximately £1000, but this depends on your response to treatment). Also, includes embryo transfer (up to blastocyst stage if suitable) but NOT embryo cryopreservation. If the treatment cycle is abandoned prior to egg collection a refund of £1847 (IVF) or £2350 (ICSI) will be made. If your treatment is converted to intrauterine insemination, a refund of £1000 for IVF and £1500 for ICSI will be made to you.
If you withdraw from a treatment batch (once you have confirmed a place and commenced the pill) then a charge of £500 will be payable
Additional Treatments
Embryo Cryopreservation £450
In some patients undergoing IVF or ICSI cycles, embryos of suitable quality may be available for freezing (cryopreservation). This price covers the freezing procedure and also the cost of embryo storage for one year.
Annual Storage fee for frozen sperm or embryos
Multiple samples for freezing for ICSI, surgical, pre-vasectomy patients
£200 £300
Frozen Embryo Replacement Cycle (embryo thawing and transfer) £ 750 The cost of embryo thawing and replacement includes the HFEA fee and laboratory processing, but does NOT include the cost of the drugs if they are needed.
Replacement of frozen embryos can occur during a natural cycle, and does not require another complete IVF treatment cycle.
Post Egg Freezing Transfer Cycle (egg thawing, ICSI and embryo transfer) £1500
The cost of egg thawing, ICSI and embryo transfer includes the HFEA fee and laboratory processing, but does NOT include the cost of the drugs if they are needed.
If you withdraw from a treatment batch (once you have confirmed a place and commenced the pill) then a charge of £250 will be payable.
Other Treatments and Investigations
Intra- cervical insemination (using partners sperm) £152 Intra-uterine Insemination (IUI) only (without super-ovulation and using partners sperm) £252 This price includes all lab processing but not ultrasound scans.
Super-ovulation and Intra-uterine Insemination £732 This price includes treatment explained, ultrasound scans, all laboratory processing,
but does NOT include the cost of the drugs required.
Sperm Testing
Basic semen analysis £75 Semen Analysis and Secondary Sperm Function £150
Private Scan £120
Cryopreservation (Freezing)
Multiple samples for storage for ICSI, surgical retrieval, pre vasectomy £300 Annual storage fee for cryopreserved Embryos / Semen Samples (per year) £200
Donor Insemination
At present there are very limited amounts of donor sperm available from our own sperm bank. Alternative sources can be found at other UK clinics or abroad but all treatments performed have to fulfil HFEA laws and regulations and all donor sperm used in treatment must be obtained from appropriate licensed sources.
Intra cervical insemination £652 Intra-uterine insemination (without super-ovulation) £752
The above prices include the HFEA fee, provision of donor sperm, laboratory processing and insemination but do NOT include the cost of an ultrasound scan.
Super-ovulation and IUI with Donor sperm £1132 This price includes treatment explained, ultrasound scans, provision of donor sperm, all laboratory processing, HFEA fee but does NOT include the cost of the drugs required.
Other Prices:
Additional review appointments £100
Additional counselling appointment£80
Importation of embryos or sperm, inc 1 year storage £200
Exportation of embryos or sperm£400
Purchase of sibling donor vials (per vial)£400
Cyst Aspiration£350
TESA/PESA without storage£750
Copies of patient notes, less than 7 pages£25
Copies of patient notes, more than 7 pages£50
Embryo image£5.00
Viability scan image£5.00
Please note these prices are subject to review and may change at anytime.


----------



## natjenson

Good site iv found...it's a list of loads of vits and supplements this woman takes and believe me it's ALOT but ALOT of it is rather interesting...
https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

All I can say is gawd help her If she ever gets on a trampoline...she flipping rattle..with all the pills bless heart heart...dedication tho..:thumbup:

Hope this helps -me petals...:)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Morning ladies!! Well my o cramos from yesterday have subsided..they actuall stopped a lil sooner that usual which is weird. The really bad pain usually last almost a whole day..was excruciating in the morning, took some ibuphrophen then they subsided as day progressed..we dtd again last night..was uncomfortable but tolerable. My cm never has turned ewcm. Its actually rather scarce...not much of it all all..today its watery so far(maybe from dtd, srry tmi) mild cramps today not like af but not like o..so, do u all think I shld count this as 1dpo? Or u think I shld give it til fri and see if maybe I was just gearin and the ewcm will come? Ff says I shld o this friday so either im gearin or it just came early..watcha think?


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohhh just wanted to say, improving the mans so erm count and function may help us concieve as well. My dh takes, saw palmetto, horny goat weed. As well as addition zinc..ginko is good and so is ginsing. He has cut back on caffeine and men need to watch drinking chlorinated water as that can decrease count and motility...wear boxers not briefs, avoid heat(dwn there in the boys) lol..as I am only 31, my husband is 45. He carefully watches his diet. Avoids to many fatty foods and makes sure he eats a lot of greens(good for sperm)...


----------



## mommaplus05

As for the ladies..try fermented cod liver oil. Its great preconception and also nurishing oost conception..its a lil fertilirty booster. :)


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> As for the ladies..try fermented cod liver oil. Its great preconception and also nurishing oost conception..its a lil fertilirty booster. :)

Oooooh momma plus been researching all morning I've found that and kind of cod liver oil for us ladies ttc is VERY bad....a big no no...fish oils is very good but cod liver is the worst one to take....
I been meaning to show you some great info if found for you love...
You say about your endo...if found out that bee propolis 1x 500mg daily is exellent for this...it's also a natural antibiotic which fights harmful germs to us but so not for embryos....it states it's very beneficial for endometriosis...however BIg but .....DO NOT TAkE if you are allergic to bee pollen wasp stings or gave Athsma ....
Hope this helps momma plus

Will be back soon to off load a huge amount of information for you ladies that I have been learning all night and morning...:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat!

Wow that is a really big waiting list! I can't believe it!
There is no real waiting list here - I waited 6 weeks but that's average. 
And IVF is very, very expensive. The most expensive choice there is. Here its $10,000.00 on average per IVF treatment. IUI however is not as much. The government covers everything except two things in the IUI process. Catheter & the Sperm wash. So, it's around $230 per IUI. And b/c we do back to back IUI it's just over $500/month. That's not bad at all. Very affordable between 2 people.

But because we have OHIP - we pay from our taxes into our health plan - ultrasound & blood work & doctor visits are all covered through our plan. But IVF is way more complex so of course you pay for that plus the meds. I have additional health insurance through work where I can claim a certain amount of fertility drugs per life time so that's covered my HCG shots.

Hey Momma! Good luck this cycle! IF that was Ovulation pain I'd say today is 1dpo but it's so difficult to say if you're not using OPK's or temping too. Either way I wish you so much luck this month!!! FX

I am going to the clinic tomorrow morning for my day 3!


----------



## mommaplus05

https://www.naturallyknockedup.com/cod-liver-oil/...hey nat..ck this out.


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> As for the ladies..try fermented cod liver oil. Its great preconception and also nurishing oost conception..its a lil fertilirty booster. :)
> 
> Oooooh momma plus been researching all morning I've found that and kind of cod liver oil for us ladies ttc is VERY bad....a big no no...fish oils is very good but cod liver is the worst one to take....
> I been meaning to show you some great info if found for you love...
> You say about your endo...if found out that bee propolis 1x 500mg daily is exellent for this...it's also a natural antibiotic which fights harmful germs to us but so not for embryos....it states it's very beneficial for endometriosis...however BIg but .....DO NOT TAkE if you are allergic to bee pollen wasp stings or gave Athsma ....
> Hope this helps momma plus
> 
> Will be back soon to off load a huge amount of information for you ladies that I have been learning all night and morning...:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

https://www.naturallyknockedup.com/cod-liver-oil/
I found that sight and many more about the fermented cod liver oil..lemme know wat u find out. I def dnt want take something goofy..lol


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Ohhh just wanted to say, improving the mans so erm count and function may help us concieve as well. My dh takes, saw palmetto, horny goat weed. As well as addition zinc..ginko is good and so is ginsing. He has cut back on caffeine and men need to watch drinking chlorinated water as that can decrease count and motility...wear boxers not briefs, avoid heat(dwn there in the boys) lol..as I am only 31, my husband is 45. He carefully watches his diet. Avoids to many fatty foods and makes sure he eats a lot of greens(good for sperm)...

LMAO Momma @ Horny Goat Weed


----------



## Petzy

Barb did I say congrats on your house?? Im not sure I did!

Amazing! congrats - what a relief for you :) Now you just need a baby to put in it hehe!! :) 

CD14 for me - lots of creamy cm yesterday and we BD'd as well. So far we have done Friday, Sunday, Monday, Wednesday.... we will see how the rest of the week goes! Hoping for a pos OPK today but we will see...


----------



## Petzy

Nat I dont know how you do it- I gave up the booze for three months straight and I am glad I am back LOL - I dont drink TOO much of course - not often during the week but I enjoy a glass or two (or three) on the weekend lol :) or nice bud light lime! my new diet friendly love haha


----------



## mommaplus05

I been searchin and searchin .lol im so new and tryin any additives to conception..my other kids came buy suprise or with little help from natural methods or diet..simply adjustments.. but my pregnancies wrre not without fault..I lost a twin w my second pregnancy.."well it disappeared"..literally..then two wks before conceiving my daughter I lost a baby at just over 9wks. That was truly a horrible experience to say the least.. doc did a dnc afterwards..heavy heavy bleeding and ultrasound revealed even w bleeding the baby was still there, still attached but no hb..doc did dnc right away. I was crushed and wldnt accept it so tried and fell pregnant right away..guess I convinced myself that it was the same pregnancy and same baby and the dnc some how failed(I know its impossible) but at the time it was my way of coping. So this tine I find to b more challenging. I want to ensure a "stable" pregnancy as oppose to a quick conception. If I were to go threw a later miscarriage like before, I know I wld b done. My husband wldnt deal and wldnt wana try anymore. I count my blessings so I wld feel like it were a sign if I lost another. So I just hooe n pray to concieve a "healthy" baby that sticks perfectly w no probs..:) I wish the same for u ladies in this emotional rollercoaster of ttc. :)


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh one nore interesting tid bit. When I lost the twin. It was weird. It was there in my first ultrasound, never had anymore ultrasounds after that because I switched to a midwife who believed unnecessary us caused adhd..so doc assumed through exam that there was only one developig baby(after few months) then at time of delivery(I birthed at home) I literally gave birth to an empty sac..it was full of fluid but no baby and completely in tact. My doc took pics of it to use for his interns..then, after delivering the sac, my son was born with his sac around him..doc ruptured it after the head was delivered. Very amazing thing that happend.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I think it's exactly what you said, it's called vanishing twin syndrome or something like that... Just gets absorbed usually if its early on but the sac remains


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh just wanted to say, improving the mans so erm count and function may help us concieve as well. My dh takes, saw palmetto, horny goat weed. As well as addition zinc..ginko is good and so is ginsing. He has cut back on caffeine and men need to watch drinking chlorinated water as that can decrease count and motility...wear boxers not briefs, avoid heat(dwn there in the boys) lol..as I am only 31, my husband is 45. He carefully watches his diet. Avoids to many fatty foods and makes sure he eats a lot of greens(good for sperm)...
> 
> LMAO Momma @ Horny Goat WeedClick to expand...

Hahaha..yeah the horney goat weed is definately a funny thing to b seen buying..hahaha..I dnt like being the one to purchase and neither does my husband..haha


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> I been searchin and searchin .lol im so new and tryin any additives to conception..my other kids came buy suprise or with little help from natural methods or diet..simply adjustments.. but my pregnancies wrre not without fault..I lost a twin w my second pregnancy.."well it disappeared"..literally..then two wks before conceiving my daughter I lost a baby at just over 9wks. That was truly a horrible experience to say the least.. doc did a dnc afterwards..heavy heavy bleeding and ultrasound revealed even w bleeding the baby was still there, still attached but no hb..doc did dnc right away. I was crushed and wldnt accept it so tried and fell pregnant right away..guess I convinced myself that it was the same pregnancy and same baby and the dnc some how failed(I know its impossible) but at the time it was my way of coping. So this tine I find to b more challenging. I want to ensure a "stable" pregnancy as oppose to a quick conception. If I were to go threw a later miscarriage like before, I know I wld b done. My husband wldnt deal and wldnt wana try anymore. I count my blessings so I wld feel like it were a sign if I lost another. So I just hooe n pray to concieve a "healthy" baby that sticks perfectly w no probs..:) I wish the same for u ladies in this emotional rollercoaster of ttc. :)

Oh my...I'm sorry sorry for your loss mommaplus...:hugs:
I like that your more into the fact that quick conception is not of the importance to you and that a healthy one is...I posted a link a few posts ago..(page befor) have a read of that page and all the benefits of the meds...it's a brilliant page and one that I have recommended to you all....there are many things there to aid a healthy pregnancy...it will tell you more about the bee propolis and the info about the cod liver oil and how it's a no no...hope this helps :flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Kay if your out there love I found that vitamin b6 is brilliant for morning sickness...it can remove or reduce it for you...lots of peeps raving on about it aparenty it's really working...hope you well love :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Barbs totally random question...lol
But have you been tested for natural cell killers during your investigations???
This means the egg can be fertilised successfully but the body attacks it and won't allow implantation to be successfull.
Just a thought...and I'm defo going to ask for this test...it would explain ALOT.

Prednisolone is the cure for this.


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

So this is what meds are really good for ttc... (I found so far) lol

Epo x1 daily - up to ovulation....never after as I promotes contractions causes bleeding and menstruation to start...excellent for cm

15mg of zinc daily.good for implantation

Folic acid x400mg daily.

Q10 x2 35mg daily

Vitamin b6 10-50mg daily

Royal jelly x3 500mg daily

Brazil nuts -hand full of AFTER ovulation. They contain natural selenium-excellent for implantation.


Check out my link on page 339 to check this info out...it's called the angel bump protocol 
It's basically a list of meds to help with ttc assisted or natural conception..
Hope it helps :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok need help..lol bad pains were yesterday..no ewcm..cervix extremely high slightly open..well today I just have watery discharge, cervix seems to have slighlty dropped a lil lower and is lil softer but it is sooooo open..I mean feeling it its like im 2cm dialated!! Wth..so wat ya think nat? U think ovulation is still pending? Y wld it b more open today if I did indeed o yesterday? And were is my ewcm ? It feels soo muchdmuchdryer than last month. Like just barely wet, watery not slippery? Can I still concieve w dry cm?


----------



## natjenson

Ok so ill be totally honest....the less cm there is the harder it is for those little spermy suckers to reach there destination...but if there was a lot of them it might be ok...I was also try bd-ing again just to make sure lol...
Now in my experience I have learnt that ovulation pain is your body's way of telling you that your gearing up to ovulate...meaning as the pain starts your ABOUt to ovulate...when the pain stops it means ovulation is in process...two days after o pains is when I say it's 1dpo...
The o pain is your follicle getting ready to release the egg hence the pain as its bursting through the ovary...the humongous pressure pain is this exact moment when its literally shedding through from the ovary...when the pains subsiding it means it's about to make it journey down the Fallopian tubes...you then have upto 48 or less to get the final bdIng in to catch that eggy....just to make sure I'd do it again lol....
And the day after just for good measure...at least there isn't the pressure of "have we done it enough" 
I have also read to give hubby 4/5 day break after ovulation...good for healthy sperm reproduction for next cycle if current cycle is a no goer....lol
Hope this helps momma :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Ok so ill be totally honest....the less cm there is the harder it is for those little spermy suckers to reach there destination...but if there was a lot of them it might be ok...I was also try bd-ing again just to make sure lol...
> Now in my experience I have learnt that ovulation pain is your body's way of telling you that your gearing up to ovulate...meaning as the pain starts your ABOUt to ovulate...when the pain stops it means ovulation is in process...two days after o pains is when I say it's 1dpo...
> The o pain is your follicle getting ready to release the egg hence the pain as its bursting through the ovary...the humongous pressure pain is this exact moment when its literally shedding through from the ovary...when the pains subsiding it means it's about to make it journey down the Fallopian tubes...you then have upto 48 or less to get the final bdIng in to catch that eggy....just to make sure I'd do it again lol....
> And the day after just for good measure...at least there isn't the pressure of "have we done it enough"
> I have also read to give hubby 4/5 day break after ovulation...good for healthy sperm reproduction for next cycle if current cycle is a no goer....lol
> Hope this helps momma :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Thanks so much nat!! Im def gona bd again jic..lol im hoping I get sum ewcm like today or tonomorrow..least I wld b confident. Im just feelin slight sharp pains today but thats in my left ovary..weird. o pains yest was on rt side. Haha..so idk. Im get me some of my dh this eve and prolly tomorrow thennima call it a cycle! Lol ff said o is tomorrow so ill prolly just go off tgat if no cm changes..ill count sat as 1dpo..well I guess its off to shower and get all geourgeous for the honey..lol gota get him good and in the mood. Lol


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat! I got a slew of tests done to see if my body was fighting his sperm, my body - everything. I got the whole gamut of tests done back in November. All came back clean!!!
If we weren't doing IUI, I would get the PH tested in my vagina to see if it's too acidic & killing the sperm. But for now, it's not a concern.

Yay Meg you're back!!! Thanks for the congrats. Super awesome. We are leaving in half an hour to do a house inspection just to make sure it's all tip top shape. No surprising issues. Then home sweet home. Going for a run later. Got into running this week to get into shape. You know what I said to myself? "If I dont have a baby belly, I don't want any kinda belly" LOL. I've been super lazy about shedding the last remaining weight & I'm done. I want to feel amazing & I haven't been.

Good luck with your OPK - I hope it turns positive soon!!! FX


----------



## barbikins

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok need help..lol bad pains were yesterday..no ewcm..cervix extremely high slightly open..well today I just have watery discharge, cervix seems to have slighlty dropped a lil lower and is lil softer but it is sooooo open..I mean feeling it its like im 2cm dialated!! Wth..so wat ya think nat? U think ovulation is still pending? Y wld it b more open today if I did indeed o yesterday? And were is my ewcm ? It feels soo muchdmuchdryer than last month. Like just barely wet, watery not slippery? Can I still concieve w dry cm?

You're totally in your fertile period right now. If you check your cervix daily & then monthly you'll get to know when your fertile period is also over.
It's still super hard to know when you've O'd unless you're temping or using OPK. Sorry. But good luck! Get BDing :)


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Ok need help..lol bad pains were yesterday..no ewcm..cervix extremely high slightly open..well today I just have watery discharge, cervix seems to have slighlty dropped a lil lower and is lil softer but it is sooooo open..I mean feeling it its like im 2cm dialated!! Wth..so wat ya think nat? U think ovulation is still pending? Y wld it b more open today if I did indeed o yesterday? And were is my ewcm ? It feels soo muchdmuchdryer than last month. Like just barely wet, watery not slippery? Can I still concieve w dry cm?
> 
> You're totally in your fertile period right now. If you check your cervix daily & then monthly you'll get to know when your fertile period is also over.
> It's still super hard to know when you've O'd unless you're temping or using OPK. Sorry. But good luck! Get BDing :)Click to expand...

Thanks soo much..im startin to think ladt month was not a chemical..and even though I had ewcm it was annovulatory. Reason y? My cervix never got this high or open, two becausr that wld explain my scanty af last month...those r my thoughts but who knows. Lol good k uck!! Were r u at now in ur cycle?


----------



## Petzy

Barbs - good for you on the running! I run on and off... and I love doing intervals on my treadmill too. I may do that when I get home from work in fact.

I lost a lot of weight last year and I am now at an 'ideal' BMI and I feel good.. but I have about 10lbs left to go and I am working at it so I should be there by summer I hope :) 

My OPK was lighter than ever... so confused. This sucks!!! I will take one again when I get home.. maybe I am o'ing late again but it was definitely darker two days ago...but not positive. Who knows it could be there tomorrow we will see.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat! I got a slew of tests done to see if my body was fighting his sperm, my body - everything. I got the whole gamut of tests done back in November. All came back clean!!!
> If we weren't doing IUI, I would get the PH tested in my vagina to see if it's too acidic & killing the sperm. But for now, it's not a concern.
> 
> Yay Meg you're back!!! Thanks for the congrats. Super awesome. We are leaving in half an hour to do a house inspection just to make sure it's all tip top shape. No surprising issues. Then home sweet home. Going for a run later. Got into running this week to get into shape. You know what I said to myself? "If I dont have a baby belly, I don't want any kinda belly" LOL. I've been super lazy about shedding the last remaining weight & I'm done. I want to feel amazing & I haven't been.
> 
> Good luck with your OPK - I hope it turns positive soon!!! FX

Hey barbs....just thought I'd run it by you love as I been reading(not joined-it's too much ) this thread and they are talking about immune testing...I looked it up and it's called nk cells that some of us have...and prednisone is prescribed to combat this....
Nk cells...is when our body's fight all foreign objects including embryo...this is something I'm defiantly going to get myself checked out as over that past 9yrs I've had many miscarriages....and I wonder if this something I might be faced with here...


I'm starting vitamin b6 this cycle (hopefully tmr) 50 mgs daily and then I double the dose in the tww...it will boost my progesterone and support implantation...fecking ideal I say ....bring it on :)

Had a shite hole of a day today...my home Internet has gone ker plunk-got it fixed now had two engineers out to sort it...
My lo woke up with the mother of all colds so guess what I got coming my way.....grrrrrrreat! Lol
So I'm really hoping this doesn't affect our chances again this month....it seems to be one thing after the other every month something makes it all go tits up...
Two cycles ago it was Oh falling asleep at crucial times...the bar steward lol...last cycle it was hospitilization(my fault there lol) now this month the flaming cold virus...even if i dont show any symptoms I can still carry and harbour the virus...body will go into fight mode and possibly kill my chances this month grrrrrr lol....not good eh lol:dohh:

I've learnt sooo much in the last 24hrs it's unreal...basically I know ALOT about different sorts of meds and how they can help and what to take for what...
I've even seen how ALOT of women doing ivf have there troubles and at some points I felt so guilty seeing how much easier ttc my life is compared to theirs...not that it's easy enough for us...they have to follow STRICT rules and their life's are literally turned upside Down and inside out ...shame really.

I'm having a breake from all the research tonight don't want to bog myself down and over load my remains daft brain cells lol

Hope your run went as well as It could I really ort to start this again you know...gotta lotta junk in this trunk I need to shift lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok so today is cd 13..ff says I shld o today..but here are my symtpoms..my cervix is medium, medium soft, slightly open(seems much more closed than cd 11&12) I did a cm sweep and my cm is watery but at opening of cervix there is a sticky like white cm, just a bit seems mixed w some ewcm..it was judt a tad bit though..still having mild cramps, not like af but mild o. Bout like yesterday but not half as bad as cd 11...I was soooo bitchy yesterday..haha snapped at dh and didnt dtd..lol gona try n make up this eve and get some more of the sweet stuff..haha..other than that not much. I feel slightly irritated dwn belong, hard to describe , my labia is slighlty swollen and just feels irritated. Maybe hormones? So in conparison over last 3 days wat ya think? U think I o'ed? If so wat day seems more probable?


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Nat! I got a slew of tests done to see if my body was fighting his sperm, my body - everything. I got the whole gamut of tests done back in November. All came back clean!!!
> If we weren't doing IUI, I would get the PH tested in my vagina to see if it's too acidic & killing the sperm. But for now, it's not a concern.
> 
> Yay Meg you're back!!! Thanks for the congrats. Super awesome. We are leaving in half an hour to do a house inspection just to make sure it's all tip top shape. No surprising issues. Then home sweet home. Going for a run later. Got into running this week to get into shape. You know what I said to myself? "If I dont have a baby belly, I don't want any kinda belly" LOL. I've been super lazy about shedding the last remaining weight & I'm done. I want to feel amazing & I haven't been.
> 
> Good luck with your OPK - I hope it turns positive soon!!! FX
> 
> Hey barbs....just thought I'd run it by you love as I been reading(not joined-it's too much ) this thread and they are talking about immune testing...I looked it up and it's called nk cells that some of us have...and prednisone is prescribed to combat this....
> Nk cells...is when our body's fight all foreign objects including embryo...this is something I'm defiantly going to get myself checked out as over that past 9yrs I've had many miscarriages....and I wonder if this something I might be faced with here...
> 
> 
> I'm starting vitamin b6 this cycle (hopefully tmr) 50 mgs daily and then I double the dose in the tww...it will boost my progesterone and support implantation...fecking ideal I say ....bring it on :)
> 
> Had a shite hole of a day today...my home Internet has gone ker plunk-got it fixed now had two engineers out to sort it...
> My lo woke up with the mother of all colds so guess what I got coming my way.....grrrrrrreat! Lol
> So I'm really hoping this doesn't affect our chances again this month....it seems to be one thing after the other every month something makes it all go tits up...
> Two cycles ago it was Oh falling asleep at crucial times...the bar steward lol...last cycle it was hospitilization(my fault there lol) now this month the flaming cold virus...even if i dont show any symptoms I can still carry and harbour the virus...body will go into fight mode and possibly kill my chances this month grrrrrr lol....not good eh lol:dohh:
> 
> I've learnt sooo much in the last 24hrs it's unreal...basically I know ALOT about different sorts of meds and how they can help and what to take for what...
> I've even seen how ALOT of women doing ivf have there troubles and at some points I felt so guilty seeing how much easier ttc my life is compared to theirs...not that it's easy enough for us...they have to follow STRICT rules and their life's are literally turned upside Down and inside out ...shame really.
> 
> I'm having a breake from all the research tonight don't want to bog myself down and over load my remains daft brain cells lol
> 
> Hope your run went as well as It could I really ort to start this again you know...gotta lotta junk in this trunk I need to shift lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

LOL @ shifting your junk in the trunk

wow Nat you really are an encyclopedia lately haha! good fo you - definitely interesting read.....

Sorry about your cold I hope it passes soon... I wouldnt worry about it affecting TTC I often read about people who were sick in their 2WW and still got a BFP... general sickness anyways -probably not what you went through last month! :)


----------



## Petzy

HI Ladies.. really hoping for a darker OPK today like come on!!!! LOL... it has to be the maca.... cycle was long on first month and now second month OPK is late again... bah! I know its not a bad thing but I dont like long cycles... they are annoying.

Ok so far we have BD last Friday, Sunday, Monday, Wednesday and Thursday - so far so good right?


----------



## Petzy

Still not positive. Not even close. So frustrating its CD15....


----------



## barbikins

Hi Meg! 

I have a hate relationship with running so I hope I keep it up! I just need to get into shape & loose some weight. I have a job where I sit all day & a car so I don't get the exercise I used to! I want to feel better about my body too.

And as for your cycle - I think it's odd that Maca would lengthen you cycle but it's possible. Hrmm. I'm not sure what to say. Usually woman say it shortens it. Just keep it up & see what happens this cycle. You'll be seeing the fertility doctor soon & you'll get lots of tests done & see what's going on with you! Is your OPK almost positive like maybe later this evening? Or tomorrow morning?


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies - went for my blood work & ultrasound - Day 3 of cycle. Everything looks good & normal! Back on next Friday for cycle monitoring :)


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Nat! I got a slew of tests done to see if my body was fighting his sperm, my body - everything. I got the whole gamut of tests done back in November. All came back clean!!!
> If we weren't doing IUI, I would get the PH tested in my vagina to see if it's too acidic & killing the sperm. But for now, it's not a concern.
> 
> Yay Meg you're back!!! Thanks for the congrats. Super awesome. We are leaving in half an hour to do a house inspection just to make sure it's all tip top shape. No surprising issues. Then home sweet home. Going for a run later. Got into running this week to get into shape. You know what I said to myself? "If I dont have a baby belly, I don't want any kinda belly" LOL. I've been super lazy about shedding the last remaining weight & I'm done. I want to feel amazing & I haven't been.
> 
> Good luck with your OPK - I hope it turns positive soon!!! FX
> 
> Hey barbs....just thought I'd run it by you love as I been reading(not joined-it's too much ) this thread and they are talking about immune testing...I looked it up and it's called nk cells that some of us have...and prednisone is prescribed to combat this....
> Nk cells...is when our body's fight all foreign objects including embryo...this is something I'm defiantly going to get myself checked out as over that past 9yrs I've had many miscarriages....and I wonder if this something I might be faced with here...
> 
> 
> I'm starting vitamin b6 this cycle (hopefully tmr) 50 mgs daily and then I double the dose in the tww...it will boost my progesterone and support implantation...fecking ideal I say ....bring it on :)
> 
> Had a shite hole of a day today...my home Internet has gone ker plunk-got it fixed now had two engineers out to sort it...
> My lo woke up with the mother of all colds so guess what I got coming my way.....grrrrrrreat! Lol
> So I'm really hoping this doesn't affect our chances again this month....it seems to be one thing after the other every month something makes it all go tits up...
> Two cycles ago it was Oh falling asleep at crucial times...the bar steward lol...last cycle it was hospitilization(my fault there lol) now this month the flaming cold virus...even if i dont show any symptoms I can still carry and harbour the virus...body will go into fight mode and possibly kill my chances this month grrrrrr lol....not good eh lol:dohh:
> 
> I've learnt sooo much in the last 24hrs it's unreal...basically I know ALOT about different sorts of meds and how they can help and what to take for what...
> I've even seen how ALOT of women doing ivf have there troubles and at some points I felt so guilty seeing how much easier ttc my life is compared to theirs...not that it's easy enough for us...they have to follow STRICT rules and their life's are literally turned upside Down and inside out ...shame really.
> 
> I'm having a breake from all the research tonight don't want to bog myself down and over load my remains daft brain cells lol
> 
> Hope your run went as well as It could I really ort to start this again you know...gotta lotta junk in this trunk I need to shift lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...


Hello Nat! Yes I've done screening for everything. Everything a fertility clinic can give to me & I even opted to pay for things that had very small chance because that's my life. I fall into the game of playing odds & loose :( 

I take a B Complex & that's great to use for many reasons but also good for fertility & apparently helps reduce the chances of morning sickness if you start before you get pregnant. Here is crossing fingers!

Don't worry about having a cold! Don't stress too much. And don't over think & over research. If you feel your stressing yourself out, you need to take a break. Take some deep breaths, go for a walk, stay away from you computer. Do some thing FUN!!!! At least take the moments you have AF to just relax :) You're doing your best & that's all that you can really do. Also, if you get yourself to a clinic & get some tests I think you'll feel better too. it's good to know if there is some thing you can fix or if there is nothing, perhaps considering IUI? It may get you there faster especially considering how long it took with your boy. Hang in there :hugs:
I really do appreciate the info you've given us though - it's made me think about a few things :) See what time & a project can do to us? LOL

You're hilarious - shift your junk LOL. You don't look like you have much junk to shift! BTW, how are you feeling? Is your health improving?


----------



## mommaplus05

I think I got it figured out! Lol..sooo last month I was sure I oed on cd 11, but my af came on cd 27..had me soo confused. I though I always had a 14 day luteal phase so the calculators always told me I was o ing two days after I was apparently oing..I am now thinkin I am realling oing on cd 11..I think I have a luteal phase of 16 days. That wld put me at my normal 27 days cycles and wld make sense. I did a char t based on luteal phase and that put me at oing yesterday..makin me 1dpo today. :) lol. Said I wasnt gona obsess and look at me. Haha I guess I shld have got opks. Haha..


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> hey ladies - went for my blood work & ultrasound - day 3 of cycle. Everything looks good & normal! Back on next friday for cycle monitoring :)

woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi Meg!
> 
> I have a hate relationship with running so I hope I keep it up! I just need to get into shape & loose some weight. I have a job where I sit all day & a car so I don't get the exercise I used to! I want to feel better about my body too.
> 
> And as for your cycle - I think it's odd that Maca would lengthen you cycle but it's possible. Hrmm. I'm not sure what to say. Usually woman say it shortens it. Just keep it up & see what happens this cycle. You'll be seeing the fertility doctor soon & you'll get lots of tests done & see what's going on with you! Is your OPK almost positive like maybe later this evening? Or tomorrow morning?

Nope its not that close yet..... I am going to keep testing the next few days and see how it goes - last month I gave up. But that had never happened before...

I have seen lots of stuff about Maca lengthening an LP... If you google "maca lengthen luteal phase" you will see a whack of forum posts from people who used Maca to naturally lengthen their cycles... so I am thinking maybe this is it - either that or its a coincidence I guess.

I just had a year or more of 27-28 day cycles so I just find it strange.

Ill keep you posted.

Glad you are back at the clinic for monitoring :) thats great!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow so been feelin odd this afternoon. Kinda in the mood!! Just went to restroom and low and behold!! (Warning tmi) a glob of ewcm!!! Was mixed w some white creamy but the bulk was defo stretchy!!


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Wow so been feelin odd this afternoon. Kinda in the mood!! Just went to restroom and low and behold!! (Warning tmi) a glob of ewcm!!! Was mixed w some white creamy but the bulk was defo stretchy!!

Wow well this is it then momma...that's a VERY good sign...especially if you "have that urge" lol I read that that is your body's signals saying "hay lets get a bun in the oven baby " lo

Hope it all works out good for you...
Maybe you should give opks a shot next cycle if this one is a no goer...the Internet job lots are great and MUCH cheaper...I always get around 30 as this will be enough for 2 cycles and IF the opk takes longer to show positive you'll have enough...

Good luck mommaplus :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Wow so been feelin odd this afternoon. Kinda in the mood!! Just went to restroom and low and behold!! (Warning tmi) a glob of ewcm!!! Was mixed w some white creamy but the bulk was defo stretchy!!
> 
> Wow well this is it then momma...that's a VERY good sign...especially if you "have that urge" lol I read that that is your body's signals saying "hay lets get a bun in the oven baby " lo
> 
> Hope it all works out good for you...
> Maybe you should give opks a shot next cycle if this one is a no goer...the Internet job lots are great and MUCH cheaper...I always get around 30 as this will be enough for 2 cycles and IF the opk takes longer to show positive you'll have enough...
> 
> Good luck mommaplus :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Wats the website to get the opks and preg tests?? Dwn were I live stuff is so pricey. Ugghh..buyin in bulk is sooo not feasable. I wld like to get some for sure. Lol this tryin to figure out o is sooo crazy. Expecially since I dnt have the patience to temp..(nor the memory) haha..


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohhh how I pray we all get those beautiful dbl lines this month!! Were r u in ur cycle? Cd? Dpo?


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Nat! I got a slew of tests done to see if my body was fighting his sperm, my body - everything. I got the whole gamut of tests done back in November. All came back clean!!!
> If we weren't doing IUI, I would get the PH tested in my vagina to see if it's too acidic & killing the sperm. But for now, it's not a concern.
> 
> Yay Meg you're back!!! Thanks for the congrats. Super awesome. We are leaving in half an hour to do a house inspection just to make sure it's all tip top shape. No surprising issues. Then home sweet home. Going for a run later. Got into running this week to get into shape. You know what I said to myself? "If I dont have a baby belly, I don't want any kinda belly" LOL. I've been super lazy about shedding the last remaining weight & I'm done. I want to feel amazing & I haven't been.
> 
> Good luck with your OPK - I hope it turns positive soon!!! FX
> 
> Hey barbs....just thought I'd run it by you love as I been reading(not joined-it's too much ) this thread and they are talking about immune testing...I looked it up and it's called nk cells that some of us have...and prednisone is prescribed to combat this....
> Nk cells...is when our body's fight all foreign objects including embryo...this is something I'm defiantly going to get myself checked out as over that past 9yrs I've had many miscarriages....and I wonder if this something I might be faced with here...
> 
> 
> I'm starting vitamin b6 this cycle (hopefully tmr) 50 mgs daily and then I double the dose in the tww...it will boost my progesterone and support implantation...fecking ideal I say ....bring it on :)
> 
> Had a shite hole of a day today...my home Internet has gone ker plunk-got it fixed now had two engineers out to sort it...
> My lo woke up with the mother of all colds so guess what I got coming my way.....grrrrrrreat! Lol
> So I'm really hoping this doesn't affect our chances again this month....it seems to be one thing after the other every month something makes it all go tits up...
> Two cycles ago it was Oh falling asleep at crucial times...the bar steward lol...last cycle it was hospitilization(my fault there lol) now this month the flaming cold virus...even if i dont show any symptoms I can still carry and harbour the virus...body will go into fight mode and possibly kill my chances this month grrrrrr lol....not good eh lol:dohh:
> 
> I've learnt sooo much in the last 24hrs it's unreal...basically I know ALOT about different sorts of meds and how they can help and what to take for what...
> I've even seen how ALOT of women doing ivf have there troubles and at some points I felt so guilty seeing how much easier ttc my life is compared to theirs...not that it's easy enough for us...they have to follow STRICT rules and their life's are literally turned upside Down and inside out ...shame really.
> 
> I'm having a breake from all the research tonight don't want to bog myself down and over load my remains daft brain cells lol
> 
> Hope your run went as well as It could I really ort to start this again you know...gotta lotta junk in this trunk I need to shift lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello Nat! Yes I've done screening for everything. Everything a fertility clinic can give to me & I even opted to pay for things that had very small chance because that's my life. I fall into the game of playing odds & loose :(
> 
> I take a B Complex & that's great to use for many reasons but also good for fertility & apparently helps reduce the chances of morning sickness if you start before you get pregnant. Here is crossing fingers!
> 
> Don't worry about having a cold! Don't stress too much. And don't over think & over research. If you feel your stressing yourself out, you need to take a break. Take some deep breaths, go for a walk, stay away from you computer. Do some thing FUN!!!! At least take the moments you have AF to just relax :) You're doing your best & that's all that you can really do. Also, if you get yourself to a clinic & get some tests I think you'll feel better too. it's good to know if there is some thing you can fix or if there is nothing, perhaps considering IUI? It may get you there faster especially considering how long it took with your boy. Hang in there :hugs:
> I really do appreciate the info you've given us though - it's made me think about a few things :) See what time & a project can do to us? LOL
> 
> You're hilarious - shift your junk LOL. You don't look like you have much junk to shift! BTW, how are you feeling? Is your health improving?Click to expand...

Hiya barbs....so glad all your tests came back good for you...I would have done the same too...paying extra to check the little things to I would say is defo worth it...I would totally sleep easier :)

I know I don't look like I haven't a lotta junk going on but I would defo benefit from losing a stone lol...a few too many cream cakes lately lol...
I always make home made food so my diet isn't bad so to say but it's the extra suppa at nights-oH is a bugger for this lol...I smell that lovely food and I'm sat there thinking mmmmm, I want some of that lol...no self control lately lol

Thankyou for the advice on overdoing it barbs...greatly appreciated ...your so right I have been really tired today...will be giving it a break for a while now with the researching lol

Glad your monitoring is going well barbs...I had this feeling today...something good is coming...I don't know who on here but I can feel it in me bones...:happydance:

Oooooh almost forgot...yeah iv been off and on with the kidney pains this week...it's a really slow process but apart from that I feel great.thankyou:flower:
I haven't got Harry's cold yet but I know it's on the way as its always the flaming same...he gets it...I get it...lol
Lets hope not this time.
Hope all else is wel for you today barbs....

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Ohhh how I pray we all get those beautiful dbl lines this month!! Were r u in ur cycle? Cd? Dpo?

Hiya momma...ooooh i really hope so.or at least one of on here does...fx eh :)

I'm cd 4 today...not much to report really...borrrrrrrrring stage lol....
The website I use is amazon....but there is a USA version....I think it's amazon.com...
If you type in opks it will come up...:)

Temping can be a pain In the butlins but it's defo worth it...after your positive opk your temp should start to rise and you would see this on your temp chart...it confirms ovulation has happend ...much more confident when I get the thumbs up lol
I keep my bbt thermometer and note book under my pillow...temp around 6am is and then go back to sleep :happydance: even if it is for only an hour lol
When I get up i put my data in my ff...but you have to make sure you info is put in at the same time everyday.it can be a drag but again -it's really worth it.:)

:( :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ok me petals...
So I'm on cd 4 today...not ALOT to repert really today....yaaaaawn...lol
Well what I can inform is I have started q10 30mg daily today and my bit b6 x5 10 mg today too...I will be doubling the vit b6 in the tww to 100mg ...it's better to support implantation...reduce miscarge risk and really good for energy and red blood cells..

Going to h&b next week to buy a whole load more "mirricle cures lol" 
I will be a rattling mess by the end of this month ha ha haaaa...

Hope all is well ladies....

Ooh meg I have noticed my last two cycles have been 31 and 32 day cycles ...since taking the maca too....I'm normally a 30 day cycle ...always have been so its defo down to something...I'm think this is good tho meg...I know it's annoying having to wait longer but thinking about it logically...if our lueteal phase is lengthened it will mean that there will be more progesterone and that is exellent for implantation to stick...:happydance:

Hope your ok meg...sorry to hear opk isn't pos yet....hope it's a one off love...and hope it soon sorted for you...fx for you love :hugs:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Ok me petals...
> So I'm on cd 4 today...not ALOT to repert really today....yaaaaawn...lol
> Well what I can inform is I have started q10 30mg daily today and my bit b6 x5 10 mg today too...I will be doubling the vit b6 in the tww to 100mg ...it's better to support implantation...reduce miscarge risk and really good for energy and red blood cells..
> 
> Going to h&b next week to buy a whole load more "mirricle cures lol"
> I will be a rattling mess by the end of this month ha ha haaaa...
> 
> Hope all is well ladies....
> 
> Ooh meg I have noticed my last two cycles have been 31 and 32 day cycles ...since taking the maca too....I'm normally a 30 day cycle ...always have been so its defo down to something...I'm think this is good tho meg...I know it's annoying having to wait longer but thinking about it logically...if our lueteal phase is lengthened it will mean that there will be more progesterone and that is exellent for implantation to stick...:happydance:
> 
> Hope your ok meg...sorry to hear opk isn't pos yet....hope it's a one off love...and hope it soon sorted for you...fx for you love :hugs:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey Nat! Thanks for the Pep talk doll! 

It sounds like you have a good plan for this month Nat! Fx xoxo

Now rest up before O time and give that kidney a break lol.


----------



## Petzy

Hey girls. Happy Saturday! 

It's a bit cool today hoping for warm spring weather again soon. 

Barb what's going on with the house??

So It's CD16 for me. I said fack it when I woke up and used an OPK with FMU. Low and behold it was definitely a few shades darker than yesterday. I will test again in the afternoon and tonight. Hoping it means its coming soon! Not drinking coffee either to avoid any chance Of dilution haha.


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Ok me petals...
> So I'm on cd 4 today...not ALOT to repert really today....yaaaaawn...lol
> Well what I can inform is I have started q10 30mg daily today and my bit b6 x5 10 mg today too...I will be doubling the vit b6 in the tww to 100mg ...it's better to support implantation...reduce miscarge risk and really good for energy and red blood cells..
> 
> Going to h&b next week to buy a whole load more "mirricle cures lol"
> I will be a rattling mess by the end of this month ha ha haaaa...
> 
> Hope all is well ladies....
> 
> Ooh meg I have noticed my last two cycles have been 31 and 32 day cycles ...since taking the maca too....I'm normally a 30 day cycle ...always have been so its defo down to something...I'm think this is good tho meg...I know it's annoying having to wait longer but thinking about it logically...if our lueteal phase is lengthened it will mean that there will be more progesterone and that is exellent for implantation to stick...:happydance:
> 
> Hope your ok meg...sorry to hear opk isn't pos yet....hope it's a one off love...and hope it soon sorted for you...fx for you love :hugs:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx


So nat. Went out for a drink ladst night. Well actually I had two budlights, lol but very very late last night around midnight or so I had some brown blood in my undies(srry tmi) literally just a tad...never had this before at this tine in my cycle..certainly it cldnt have been implantation if I did o on cd 11 cuz that wld only make me like 3-4dpo..is it possible to have brown spot during o? U think it possible even seein my cervix lowered and cramps were mild that I actually oed yesterday?? I wasnt sure so me and dh dtd soon as we got home (just in case) wat ya think? If I did o on cd 11 isnt that still too early for a successful implantation? Lemme know ur thoughts!!:)


----------



## Petzy

Momma it's way too early for implantation Hun. Plus of you still have ewcm like you mentioned in your earlier post then it is unlikely you have O,d yet. Am I wrong here girls? This is what I understand.


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> Momma it's way too early for implantation Hun. Plus of you still have ewcm like you mentioned in your earlier post then it is unlikely you have O,d yet. Am I wrong here girls? This is what I understand.

Thats wat I was thinkin. I a lil ewcm on I guess it was fri mornin. Then the brown was late last night. Maybe brown was from ovulation? Maybe egg bustin out?


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Ok me petals...
> So I'm on cd 4 today...not ALOT to repert really today....yaaaaawn...lol
> Well what I can inform is I have started q10 30mg daily today and my bit b6 x5 10 mg today too...I will be doubling the vit b6 in the tww to 100mg ...it's better to support implantation...reduce miscarge risk and really good for energy and red blood cells..
> 
> Going to h&b next week to buy a whole load more "mirricle cures lol"
> I will be a rattling mess by the end of this month ha ha haaaa...
> 
> Hope all is well ladies....
> 
> Ooh meg I have noticed my last two cycles have been 31 and 32 day cycles ...since taking the maca too....I'm normally a 30 day cycle ...always have been so its defo down to something...I'm think this is good tho meg...I know it's annoying having to wait longer but thinking about it logically...if our lueteal phase is lengthened it will mean that there will be more progesterone and that is exellent for implantation to stick...:happydance:
> 
> Hope your ok meg...sorry to hear opk isn't pos yet....hope it's a one off love...and hope it soon sorted for you...fx for you love :hugs:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> 
> So nat. Went out for a drink ladst night. Well actually I had two budlights, lol but very very late last night around midnight or so I had some brown blood in my undies(srry tmi) literally just a tad...never had this before at this tine in my cycle..certainly it cldnt have been implantation if I did o on cd 11 cuz that wld only make me like 3-4dpo..is it possible to have brown spot during o? U think it possible even seein my cervix lowered and cramps were mild that I actually oed yesterday?? I wasnt sure so me and dh dtd soon as we got home (just in case) wat ya think? If I did o on cd 11 isnt that still too early for a successful implantation? Lemme know ur thoughts!!:)Click to expand...

Ok. So I haved been on YouTube Vidios, exclusives on fertility in the past about severe o pains and it was mentioned that o pain CAN cause a spot of blood...BUT I'm thinking that would happen around 48hrs or so after what with the journey to make it out...you mention that it was brown so I'd say ifs defo old blood.:)
I'm thinking that your bcp have affected your cycles somewhat....I have had MANY friends complain that they have had weird periods from stopping the bc...it dosnt mean that you are not fertile tho so don't worry about that...it's just your uterus "clearing" out and mending itself if you know what I mean...
All the while you wre on bcp your lining has been thin...and now it's thickening back up again so this "could" be the reason your experiencing afew spotting days here and there...
My cousin last year....she and her husband went on holiday and whilst they were feeling "loved up" they decided when they return from there holiday they would try for a family...she stopped her birth control. for a month.....after a month a few financial problems arose and they got scared that they wouldn't be able to financially support a child so they called it all off and she went back on the pill again... four weeks later she found out she was pregnant....so she went to the docters and asked how this was even possible and he told her that because she skipped her bc for that month she was fertile "briefly" again and that's how she got caught....so this just proves stopping birth control or even missing the odd one here and there that fetillity is still attainable ....
I personally think your going to be just fine love and your body is doing all this to you because it's just natures ways of getting back to normall for you...:thumbup:

Petz is right...you mention the Ewcm...this means that this IS your fertile period so you did good last night lol
I really hope you and dh get your bfp this month...I got my fx for you :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hey girls. Happy Saturday!
> 
> It's a bit cool today hoping for warm spring weather again soon.
> 
> Barb what's going on with the house??
> 
> So It's CD16 for me. I said fack it when I woke up and used an OPK with FMU. Low and behold it was definitely a few shades darker than yesterday. I will test again in the afternoon and tonight. Hoping it means its coming soon! Not drinking coffee either to avoid any chance Of dilution haha.

 Heya meg...great news :happydance:

How did your evening opk go?
Good I hope...


It's gone cold here too...booo lol
Really want some of that sun to come out...I been dancing for everything lately....baby dancing sun dancing...lol
I wanna get that sun so I can get my tan topped up before I get that bfp...fx

I haven't been able to sunbathe for years...pregancy stopped me then an abundance of crap summers....I look like a yellow jelly belly here lol

Hope the sun comes back for you guys ther too...:)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Ok me petals...
> So I'm on cd 4 today...not ALOT to repert really today....yaaaaawn...lol
> Well what I can inform is I have started q10 30mg daily today and my bit b6 x5 10 mg today too...I will be doubling the vit b6 in the tww to 100mg ...it's better to support implantation...reduce miscarge risk and really good for energy and red blood cells..
> 
> Going to h&b next week to buy a whole load more "mirricle cures lol"
> I will be a rattling mess by the end of this month ha ha haaaa...
> 
> Hope all is well ladies....
> 
> Ooh meg I have noticed my last two cycles have been 31 and 32 day cycles ...since taking the maca too....I'm normally a 30 day cycle ...always have been so its defo down to something...I'm think this is good tho meg...I know it's annoying having to wait longer but thinking about it logically...if our lueteal phase is lengthened it will mean that there will be more progesterone and that is exellent for implantation to stick...:happydance:
> 
> Hope your ok meg...sorry to hear opk isn't pos yet....hope it's a one off love...and hope it soon sorted for you...fx for you love :hugs:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> 
> So nat. Went out for a drink ladst night. Well actually I had two budlights, lol but very very late last night around midnight or so I had some brown blood in my undies(srry tmi) literally just a tad...never had this before at this tine in my cycle..certainly it cldnt have been implantation if I did o on cd 11 cuz that wld only make me like 3-4dpo..is it possible to have brown spot during o? U think it possible even seein my cervix lowered and cramps were mild that I actually oed yesterday?? I wasnt sure so me and dh dtd soon as we got home (just in case) wat ya think? If I did o on cd 11 isnt that still too early for a successful implantation? Lemme know ur thoughts!!:)Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. So I haved been on YouTube Vidios, exclusives on fertility in the past about severe o pains and it was mentioned that o pain CAN cause a spot of blood...BUT I'm thinking that would happen around 48hrs or so after what with the journey to make it out...you mention that it was brown so I'd say ifs defo old blood.:)
> I'm thinking that your bcp have affected your cycles somewhat....I have had MANY friends complain that they have had weird periods from stopping the bc...it dosnt mean that you are not fertile tho so don't worry about that...it's just your uterus "clearing" out and mending itself if you know what I mean...
> All the while you wre on bcp your lining has been thin...and now it's thickening back up again so this "could" be the reason your experiencing afew spotting days here and there...
> My cousin last year....she and her husband went on holiday and whilst they were feeling "loved up" they decided when they return from there holiday they would try for a family...she stopped her birth control. for a month.....after a month a few financial problems arose and they got scared that they wouldn't be able to financially support a child so they called it all off and she went back on the pill again... four weeks later she found out she was pregnant....so she went to the docters and asked how this was even possible and he told her that because she skipped her bc for that month she was fertile "briefly" again and that's how she got caught....so this just proves stopping birth control or even missing the odd one here and there that fetillity is still attainable ....
> I personally think your going to be just fine love and your body is doing all this to you because it's just natures ways of getting back to normall for you...:thumbup:
> 
> Petz is right...you mention the Ewcm...this means that this IS your fertile period so you did good last night lol
> I really hope you and dh get your bfp this month...I got my fx for you :flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks for the great info!!! It really helps a lot to get my mind straight. Lol good luck to u!!! Im gopin we all get bfps!


----------



## mommaplus05

Good morning ladies..update for the day..I am somewere between 1-5dpo..still leaning towards my worst o pains which wld make me 5dpo..today my cervix is much lower than its been, closing up and very firm. I am cramping this mornin in an odd way..with all my kids I always experienced "braxton hicks contraction" I have them as early as 9 wks preg..doc said they were harmless, w my daughter I was out in meds to stop them because they were softening my cervix..but subsequent pregnancies they were there but opted b ot to take the meds as it was just my body..doc says I just have a very sensitive uterus..but to get to the ooint, that is excactly want these cramps feel like. I can feel my uterus, is is tightening, so I dnt know wat to make of it. If I am indeed 5 dpo it may b early impantation irritatiin my uterus causing this. I almost always implanted very early..one of my kids I had pos preg test at like 7-8 dpo..went to doc b had hcg of like 24.. so it just seems weird. Im gona "try to hold out til 12 dpo this month seein if u have a chem I dnt wana pick it up


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies. Just wanted to wish everyone's happy Mother's Day and happy Mother's Day to be for the rest of us haha. 
Also I finally got my positive OPK this morning! I am happy and we BD this am so feeling good. Finally!! I should get af 14 days from today if previous patterns repeat themselves 

Xo


----------



## natjenson

Helloooooo there me lovelys...it's cd6 here ...not much to report here really...I'm well into my new course of vit b6 and q10 now...not feeling any benefits yet tho...will be doubling my dose when I've ovulated with the vit b6...

Cant wait to start peeing on them sticks already lol...
I bought a dodgy pg test today...lol
I went to a crappy corner shop selling allsorts of pound job lots...I found a mid stream frer for £1.25
Guess what it said on the box......wait for it......
PROBABLY 90 % accurate....I had to laugh at this lol
The probably part was what tickled me really....I only bought it just to open the box and read the leaflet inside...I wanted to see what miu it was lol
Low and behold....NO mui was printed...so it probably it soooo shite it won't even work till your like 25yrs pregnant lol

Oh well at least when it comes to peeing on it will help with the poas addiction ha ha haaa...

Well I hope all y'all ladies are fine and dandy today...hope all is well...happy Sunday to you all and hope the week ahead is fandabby Dosey...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

Hi All! I'm new here. New to this. TTC #1 so it's only been 3 cycles so far? Yes. But today is 6 DPO, and we did it LOTS lol...in the prime time so I'm thinking optimistically here. Damn POAS things are pricey here in Canada, would love to test more but spent a wack on OPK so....must have faith and hope!


----------



## natjenson

Hi chere...welcome love....we are all poas here...your in good company :)
So 6dpo then love...great...:)
Hope you get your bfp.
Have you tried Internet pg and opk tests..they are soooooo much cheaper.
When are you planing to test then? :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

Oh my goodness! How can you tell I'm new to all of this? I was just looking on amazon.ca and the price of POAS and even OPK's! Yikes. Ok, my eyes are opened....how soon can one start testing DPO? I don't want to waste them....(sorry silly ques i know)


----------



## natjenson

Look what I found girls....it's about zinc....sounds interesting eh? :) 



In women, zinc is involved in the growth process of the oocyte or egg. If women are zinc deficient, the egg won&#8217;t mature properly and ovulation will be impeded, causing infertility. Adequate zinc allows women to use estrogen and progesterone efficiently, supporting reproductive health and ensuring that estrogen does what it&#8217;s supposed to do in the body. When estrogen levels become too high, or are inefficiently metabolized they can cause poor reproductive health.


I've been researching this because I was thinking about taking it to improve eggy health...
Very interesting what I found here.:)

I'm about to start taking 15mg daily now...to add on top of everything else...ill be a walking pharmacy in a minute lol:)

Hope this helps me lovelys....:)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

ChereMichelle said:


> Oh my goodness! How can you tell I'm new to all of this? I was just looking on amazon.ca and the price of POAS and even OPK's! Yikes. Ok, my eyes are opened....how soon can one start testing DPO? I don't want to waste them....(sorry silly ques i know)

Lol hey chere....I've heard of testing as early as 6dpo....but be prepared...it can cause some disheartening days for most...not for the faint hearted lol
I did my own head last cycle doing this lol...
I couldn't help it I just wanted to catch my bfp ASAP...but it wasn't to be last cycle.booooo lol

So are you going to order some then :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey girlies! I've been relaxing to the max! Yesterday cleaned hose & went to see Iron Man. Today I watched Cori, went for a run, had a bath, watched old Dawson's Creek reruns. My FIL is here for the week so we had a nice curry dinner & watched some hokey. I gave up on hockey a d now in bed about to read a book before sleepy time. 

Meg I'm so glad you got your positive OPK!!! I'm going to do a bit of research on MACA and cycle lengths. I had a miscarriage but I ovulated late & had a 34 day cycle. Odd but not unusual. It happens once or twice a year. And I was taking Maca every day. Although all I read suggested otherwise. 

Nat hey Hun how are you?! CD 5 & boooooring! I go back to the clinic Friday & that's when the real shit happens for me. I hope I get to do iUI earlier again.
Sigh....times a wastin. Waiting for 2 weeks. Then will wait for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## ChereMichelle

natjenson said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness! How can you tell I'm new to all of this? I was just looking on amazon.ca and the price of POAS and even OPK's! Yikes. Ok, my eyes are opened....how soon can one start testing DPO? I don't want to waste them....(sorry silly ques i know)
> 
> Lol hey chere....I've heard of testing as early as 6dpo....but be prepared...it can cause some disheartening days for most...not for the faint hearted lol
> I did my own head last cycle doing this lol...
> I couldn't help it I just wanted to catch my bfp ASAP...but it wasn't to be last cycle.booooo lol
> 
> So are you going to order some then :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

I *think* I'll wait until after this cycle...I'll pray this is IT but if not, then yes I'm definitely heading to amazon.ca and ordering the multi pack- I think had some Ovulation and POAS. I'm on CD18 and AF is due around 20th? So for now I hold steady....and wait....


----------



## natjenson

Cd7 today...going to opk-ing on Friday...

Barbs...I ovulated later last cycle too...and my af was 2 days later too....so all three of us have been getting longer cycles and o later.....I'm thinking maybe it could be the maca too....I hope it's not a bad thing ...

I have been feeling a whole lot more energised latkes and oH is has been more friskier ...so I know it's in our systems now...as for changing our cycles I worry about this...I hope this is what it's meant to do in regards to increasing our fertility ...I think I do alittle reading too now lol.

So hope all is well girls

Ooh barbs what was the new iron man like....my oH is nuts about the new. Be we haven't seen it yet but it's all I keep herring about these days....bless he's a big kid really ...when the advert came on the telly his little face lit up and he then proceeded to ask me like a little boy if he could go and see it lol.....I was like "ummmmm yeah" why are you asking me you nut lol
I've got to admit tho iron man is good...

Sounds like you had a great weekend there barbs...:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hey Ladies! How is everyone??

Barb - Glad to hearyou had such a nice weekend! I had a great weekend too

But I must say... gave up on hockey last night?! are you nuts!! we won!!

Game 7 tonight baby... I am so excited haha ....

Anyways back to TTC lol....

So I got another blaring positive OPK this morning - I should be going off of yesterdays though right??

We BD yesterday at like 7am and again at about 1030pm so I am glad about that! LOL

here is a pic...

And Nat - I hope I get enough zinc in the multi pre-natal that I take every day...
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> Hey Ladies! How is everyone??
> 
> Barb - Glad to hearyou had such a nice weekend! I had a great weekend too
> 
> But I must say... gave up on hockey last night?! are you nuts!! we won!!
> 
> Game 7 tonight baby... I am so excited haha ....
> 
> Anyways back to TTC lol....
> 
> So I got another blaring positive OPK this morning - I should be going off of yesterdays though right??
> 
> We BD yesterday at like 7am and again at about 1030pm so I am glad about that! LOL
> 
> here is a pic...
> 
> And Nat - I hope I get enough zinc in the multi pre-natal that I take every day...

Wow that is a very nice opk!!! Yay to that.. I have high hopes for u this cycle!!


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! How is everyone??
> 
> Barb - Glad to hearyou had such a nice weekend! I had a great weekend too
> 
> But I must say... gave up on hockey last night?! are you nuts!! we won!!
> 
> Game 7 tonight baby... I am so excited haha ....
> 
> Anyways back to TTC lol....
> 
> So I got another blaring positive OPK this morning - I should be going off of yesterdays though right??
> 
> We BD yesterday at like 7am and again at about 1030pm so I am glad about that! LOL
> 
> here is a pic...
> 
> And Nat - I hope I get enough zinc in the multi pre-natal that I take every day...
> 
> Wow that is a very nice opk!!! Yay to that.. I have high hopes for u this cycle!!Click to expand...

I wls recomend dtd every 24hrs- 36. Just to make sure the sperm have tine to b nice and mature. Ur just bout in tww!! Yay..im 5-6dpo(maybe less) and not to much goin on..gona try to wait and start testing on 12dpo(although I prolly will start sooner) lol


----------



## mommaplus05

@petzy...dtd then stand on ur head. Lol(ok maybe not literally) but prop ur butt to hold the soldiers in there!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> @petzy...dtd then stand on ur head. Lol(ok maybe not literally) but prop ur butt to hold the soldiers in there!

Hah thanks Momma re high hopes.... we will see! I dont really have them for myself unfortunately but I have my fingers crossed.

I went to sleep immediately after last night haha so I didnt get up at all! I always try to stay lying down for 15-20 minutes at least after...

I think If I jumped up and did a hand stand my DH would probably think I was insane. Although he does already I am sure LOL

I will call myself 1DPO tomorrow and play by Barbs rules


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> @petzy...dtd then stand on ur head. Lol(ok maybe not literally) but prop ur butt to hold the soldiers in there!
> 
> Hah thanks Momma re high hopes.... we will see! I dont really have them for myself unfortunately but I have my fingers crossed.
> 
> I went to sleep immediately after last night haha so I didnt get up at all! I always try to stay lying down for 15-20 minutes at least after...
> 
> I think If I jumped up and did a hand stand my DH would probably think I was insane. Although he does already I am sure LOL
> 
> I will call myself 1DPO tomorrow and play by Barbs rulesClick to expand...

Lol...so wen do u normally start testing? Last month I started at like 6dpo..lol..im gona do mybmybest to hold out this month..lol guess we see how it goes..


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> @petzy...dtd then stand on ur head. Lol(ok maybe not literally) but prop ur butt to hold the soldiers in there!
> 
> Hah thanks Momma re high hopes.... we will see! I dont really have them for myself unfortunately but I have my fingers crossed.
> 
> I went to sleep immediately after last night haha so I didnt get up at all! I always try to stay lying down for 15-20 minutes at least after...
> 
> I think If I jumped up and did a hand stand my DH would probably think I was insane. Although he does already I am sure LOL
> 
> I will call myself 1DPO tomorrow and play by Barbs rulesClick to expand...
> 
> Lol...so wen do u normally start testing? Last month I started at like 6dpo..lol..im gona do mybmybest to hold out this month..lol guess we see how it goes..Click to expand...

Hey Momma - I actually *usually* do not test early at all.. most cycles I just wait for AF I cant stand the dissapointment

But I have a feeling this month I will test because I got some tests in a package of OPK's that I ordered.. only 10. If I do test early I will start at 10/11 DPO I think unless I am getting some insane symptoms lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> @petzy...dtd then stand on ur head. Lol(ok maybe not literally) but prop ur butt to hold the soldiers in there!
> 
> Hah thanks Momma re high hopes.... we will see! I dont really have them for myself unfortunately but I have my fingers crossed.
> 
> I went to sleep immediately after last night haha so I didnt get up at all! I always try to stay lying down for 15-20 minutes at least after...
> 
> I think If I jumped up and did a hand stand my DH would probably think I was insane. Although he does already I am sure LOL
> 
> I will call myself 1DPO tomorrow and play by Barbs rulesClick to expand...
> 
> Lol...so wen do u normally start testing? Last month I started at like 6dpo..lol..im gona do mybmybest to hold out this month..lol guess we see how it goes..Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Momma - I actually *usually* do not test early at all.. most cycles I just wait for AF I cant stand the dissapointment
> 
> But I have a feeling this month I will test because I got some tests in a package of OPK's that I ordered.. only 10. If I do test early I will start at 10/11 DPO I think unless I am getting some insane symptoms lolClick to expand...

Very exciting. :) so u can use opks as hpt? Do they wrk as well? How do u use them like that? Is it hopeful if there is any second line or does it have to be like a true pos opk? That wld b kewl seeing they r soo much cheaper.


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Cd7 today...going to opk-ing on Friday...
> 
> Barbs...I ovulated later last cycle too...and my af was 2 days later too....so all three of us have been getting longer cycles and o later.....I'm thinking maybe it could be the maca too....I hope it's not a bad thing ...
> 
> I have been feeling a whole lot more energised latkes and oH is has been more friskier ...so I know it's in our systems now...as for changing our cycles I worry about this...I hope this is what it's meant to do in regards to increasing our fertility ...I think I do alittle reading too now lol.
> 
> So hope all is well girls
> 
> Ooh barbs what was the new iron man like....my oH is nuts about the new. Be we haven't seen it yet but it's all I keep herring about these days....bless he's a big kid really ...when the advert came on the telly his little face lit up and he then proceeded to ask me like a little boy if he could go and see it lol.....I was like "ummmmm yeah" why are you asking me you nut lol
> I've got to admit tho iron man is good...
> 
> Sounds like you had a great weekend there barbs...:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey nat..I shld b like 5-6 dpo( of course depending on wen I o ed) but I may start testing when u do and we can post our tests same day:) u wanna? Lol


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> @petzy...dtd then stand on ur head. Lol(ok maybe not literally) but prop ur butt to hold the soldiers in there!
> 
> Hah thanks Momma re high hopes.... we will see! I dont really have them for myself unfortunately but I have my fingers crossed.
> 
> I went to sleep immediately after last night haha so I didnt get up at all! I always try to stay lying down for 15-20 minutes at least after...
> 
> I think If I jumped up and did a hand stand my DH would probably think I was insane. Although he does already I am sure LOL
> 
> I will call myself 1DPO tomorrow and play by Barbs rulesClick to expand...
> 
> Lol...so wen do u normally start testing? Last month I started at like 6dpo..lol..im gona do mybmybest to hold out this month..lol guess we see how it goes..Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Momma - I actually *usually* do not test early at all.. most cycles I just wait for AF I cant stand the dissapointment
> 
> But I have a feeling this month I will test because I got some tests in a package of OPK's that I ordered.. only 10. If I do test early I will start at 10/11 DPO I think unless I am getting some insane symptoms lolClick to expand...
> 
> Very exciting. :) so u can use opks as hpt? Do they wrk as well? How do u use them like that? Is it hopeful if there is any second line or does it have to be like a true pos opk? That wld b kewl seeing they r soo much cheaper.Click to expand...

Hey momma - no I dont use HPT as OPK - I ordered a package of OPK that came with 10 HPT included. I dont normally buy HPT unless AF is late :)


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> @petzy...dtd then stand on ur head. Lol(ok maybe not literally) but prop ur butt to hold the soldiers in there!
> 
> Hah thanks Momma re high hopes.... we will see! I dont really have them for myself unfortunately but I have my fingers crossed.
> 
> I went to sleep immediately after last night haha so I didnt get up at all! I always try to stay lying down for 15-20 minutes at least after...
> 
> I think If I jumped up and did a hand stand my DH would probably think I was insane. Although he does already I am sure LOL
> 
> I will call myself 1DPO tomorrow and play by Barbs rulesClick to expand...
> 
> Lol...so wen do u normally start testing? Last month I started at like 6dpo..lol..im gona do mybmybest to hold out this month..lol guess we see how it goes..Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Momma - I actually *usually* do not test early at all.. most cycles I just wait for AF I cant stand the dissapointment
> 
> But I have a feeling this month I will test because I got some tests in a package of OPK's that I ordered.. only 10. If I do test early I will start at 10/11 DPO I think unless I am getting some insane symptoms lolClick to expand...
> 
> Very exciting. :) so u can use opks as hpt? Do they wrk as well? How do u use them like that? Is it hopeful if there is any second line or does it have to be like a true pos opk? That wld b kewl seeing they r soo much cheaper.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey momma - no I dont use HPT as OPK - I ordered a package of OPK that came with 10 HPT included. I dont normally buy HPT unless AF is late :)Click to expand...

Ohh ok..yeah u was askin cuz I had actually heard before that woman have used opk to detect hcg as well as lh..was wonderin if it were true


----------



## Petzy

Momma- You can - but its not a perfect system - read here https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg, congrats for Ovulating! LOL
I hope you catch your eggy this month!!!!

I hate to think too much about it but at the end of this month, I should have been 3 months along :( Instead I'm going in for my 3rd IUI - hoping for the best. I just hope it doesn't take too long. I really would like to just get this show on the road.

I'll be going in for CM every day this long weekend so no sleeping in for me. Fuck.
I hope that I get to trigger early again meaning maybe next Monday I could do my first IUI. I wanna get this over with!

I also am debating when I test & I don't want to test out my trigger. I could start testing around 10dpo & see if my lines get darker. That would be a good way. Or just wait for the blood test or just wait with my FRER sitting in my bathroom & take it the day before I'm due for my blood test. I'm getting really tired of POAS. I won't miss all this crap one day!

MOmma - good luck this cycle & welcome to your TWW :)
Are you planning on testing before the end of your two weeks?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hey Ladies! How is everyone??
> 
> Barb - Glad to hearyou had such a nice weekend! I had a great weekend too
> 
> But I must say... gave up on hockey last night?! are you nuts!! we won!!
> 
> Game 7 tonight baby... I am so excited haha ....
> 
> Anyways back to TTC lol....
> 
> So I got another blaring positive OPK this morning - I should be going off of yesterdays though right??
> 
> We BD yesterday at like 7am and again at about 1030pm so I am glad about that! LOL
> 
> here is a pic...
> 
> And Nat - I hope I get enough zinc in the multi pre-natal that I take every day...


Hey Hun, glad you had a nice weekend!
I'm not a big sports fan, period so I am just not that excited about hockey LOL. Yeah, maybe lame :)

Yes that's a positive but you should go based on the first positive if that was yesterday than you can stop testing!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg, congrats for Ovulating! LOL
> I hope you catch your eggy this month!!!!
> 
> I hate to think too much about it but at the end of this month, I should have been 3 months along :( Instead I'm going in for my 3rd IUI - hoping for the best. I just hope it doesn't take too long. I really would like to just get this show on the road.
> 
> I'll be going in for CM every day this long weekend so no sleeping in for me. Fuck.
> I hope that I get to trigger early again meaning maybe next Monday I could do my first IUI. I wanna get this over with!
> 
> I also am debating when I test & I don't want to test out my trigger. I could start testing around 10dpo & see if my lines get darker. That would be a good way. Or just wait for the blood test or just wait with my FRER sitting in my bathroom & take it the day before I'm due for my blood test. I'm getting really tired of POAS. I won't miss all this crap one day!
> 
> MOmma - good luck this cycle & welcome to your TWW :)
> Are you planning on testing before the end of your two weeks?

Im gona try to hold out and not test at 6dpo like last month. Lol so far so good!! Im gona start testin on friday. .good luck to u this month!!!


----------



## barbikins

Ladies, I just did some Maca reading & for some woman it lengthens their LP & some it shortens. Lengthening is OK - it means that if you get pregnant you'll have a good LP support. I wouldn't worry about it. XO

Good luck Momma! Keep us posted w/your tests :)


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Ladies, I just did some Maca reading & for some woman it lengthens their LP & some it shortens. Lengthening is OK - it means that if you get pregnant you'll have a good LP support. I wouldn't worry about it. XO
> 
> Good luck Momma! Keep us posted w/your tests :)

Ahhhh this is exellent news...phewwww annnnnnnd breath lol...
I did worry a little but also in the back of my mind I worked it out that longer lp means more progesterone which means ideal conditions for successfull implantation...if it happens.:thumbup:

Will be thinking about you and your iui barbs...I sooo hope it works for you and dh...
I hear you about the not missing this ...it's a loooong journey more so for you tho but it kind of emotionally draining process isn't it...

Re:3 months barbs :hugs:....it's still early days -emotionally...it's bound to still suck for you...I'm getting closer to my supposed due date and it STiLL hurts to think about but we got to just carry on love...it's a horrible thought and every so often without warning I burst into tears when I start think about the what ifs and the whys...I suppose it's hard to get on with but needs must .
I hope the pain of it all starts to get easier ASAP for you .:hugs:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hey Ladies! How is everyone??
> 
> Barb - Glad to hearyou had such a nice weekend! I had a great weekend too
> 
> But I must say... gave up on hockey last night?! are you nuts!! we won!!
> 
> Game 7 tonight baby... I am so excited haha ....
> 
> Anyways back to TTC lol....
> 
> So I got another blaring positive OPK this morning - I should be going off of yesterdays though right??
> 
> We BD yesterday at like 7am and again at about 1030pm so I am glad about that! LOL
> 
> here is a pic...
> 
> And Nat - I hope I get enough zinc in the multi pre-natal that I take every day...

Hiya meg...I have researched zinc and the benefits and it does state NOT to over do the RDA but different country's and regions have different RDA's...not entirely sure why this is but it did say something about soil conditions lol...
To check if your getting you RDA see the packet your pre-natals come in ,it should state what your RDA is and how much your pre-natals are providing....
Mine do not provide the full RDA so I'm going buy some to top it up so to say...

Great news about your opk meg...your right about going withs barbs rule too....:)
So it's 1dpo tmr then Yaye :happydance:
Bring on the tww I say...:)

Oh and good luck with the hockey...hope you win again:)
We don't "do" hockey over here...lol
The men are nuts on the footy or the feckng cricket instead ....grrrrrr....
Don't mind the footy so much, atleast that's interesting and entertaining...but cricket ? come the feck on man....yaaaaaawn boring dot comage.lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Cd7 today...going to opk-ing on Friday...
> 
> Barbs...I ovulated later last cycle too...and my af was 2 days later too....so all three of us have been getting longer cycles and o later.....I'm thinking maybe it could be the maca too....I hope it's not a bad thing ...
> 
> I have been feeling a whole lot more energised latkes and oH is has been more friskier ...so I know it's in our systems now...as for changing our cycles I worry about this...I hope this is what it's meant to do in regards to increasing our fertility ...I think I do alittle reading too now lol.
> 
> So hope all is well girls
> 
> Ooh barbs what was the new iron man like....my oH is nuts about the new. Be we haven't seen it yet but it's all I keep herring about these days....bless he's a big kid really ...when the advert came on the telly his little face lit up and he then proceeded to ask me like a little boy if he could go and see it lol.....I was like "ummmmm yeah" why are you asking me you nut lol
> I've got to admit tho iron man is good...
> 
> Sounds like you had a great weekend there barbs...:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Hey nat..I shld b like 5-6 dpo( of course depending on wen I o ed) but I may start testing when u do and we can post our tests same day:) u wanna? LolClick to expand...

 Heya momma...
Unfortunately I won't be starting hpt testing till like 30th or somewhere round there...I'm only cd 7 today so it's a while off yet...:)

I did the opk testing towards the end of the cycle last cycle to test the theory that it can be used to detect pregnancy..but.as I wasn't preggers I can't really say that it DOES work yet...to say that it works it has to be a blaring positive ...not slightly but totally obviously blazingly and completely positive only lol
So it's 5/6 dpo for you love....BE strong...don't test yet lol...you can do it lol
I'm going to try to hold out till 10dpo this time too...it's going to be hard but I have to....I can't do myself in like that again lol
I shall have them hidden from myself...I will tell oH to get rid of them till I'm practically begging for them back pmsl...oh my what I mess eh... Lol

:) :) ;) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! How is everyone??
> 
> Barb - Glad to hearyou had such a nice weekend! I had a great weekend too
> 
> But I must say... gave up on hockey last night?! are you nuts!! we won!!
> 
> Game 7 tonight baby... I am so excited haha ....
> 
> Anyways back to TTC lol....
> 
> So I got another blaring positive OPK this morning - I should be going off of yesterdays though right??
> 
> We BD yesterday at like 7am and again at about 1030pm so I am glad about that! LOL
> 
> here is a pic...
> 
> And Nat - I hope I get enough zinc in the multi pre-natal that I take every day...
> 
> Hiya meg...I have researched zinc and the benefits and it does state NOT to over do the RDA but different country's and regions have different RDA's...not entirely sure why this is but it did say something about soil conditions lol...
> To check if your getting you RDA see the packet your pre-natals come in ,it should state what your RDA is and how much your pre-natals are providing....
> Mine do not provide the full RDA so I'm going buy some to top it up so to say...
> 
> Great news about your opk meg...your right about going withs barbs rule too....:)
> So it's 1dpo tmr then Yaye :happydance:
> Bring on the tww I say...:)
> 
> Oh and good luck with the hockey...hope you win again:)
> We don't "do" hockey over here...lol
> The men are nuts on the footy or the feckng cricket instead ....grrrrrr....
> Don't mind the footy so much, atleast that's interesting and entertaining...but cricket ? come the feck on man....yaaaaaawn boring dot comage.lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

LMAO re cricket and "boring dot com" haha - and when you say footy I assume you mean football - otherwise known as soccer where we come from lol.

Big hugs to you and Barb today- I really cant imagine thinking of a due date that didnt happen so I think that would be very difficult and I am thinking of you both.. its hard enough to think of one that doesnt even exist yet so I really feel for you both xoxoxo

Yep yep 2ww here I come :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Ladies, I just did some Maca reading & for some woman it lengthens their LP & some it shortens. Lengthening is OK - it means that if you get pregnant you'll have a good LP support. I wouldn't worry about it. XO
> 
> Good luck Momma! Keep us posted w/your tests :)

That sounds about right to me now that I have seen different posts about it.. for me I think it is having the opposite effect - should be about a 31 day cycle or so for me! Yowzers!!! 

Barb - question - since my cycle is now later than I had thought I am going to be smack in the middle of AF for my scheduled fertility appt... should I move this date?


----------



## natjenson

Barbs I take it back about Tina on corri...she's a good girl really...:)
No more said lol


:):) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Cd7 today...going to opk-ing on Friday...
> 
> Barbs...I ovulated later last cycle too...and my af was 2 days later too....so all three of us have been getting longer cycles and o later.....I'm thinking maybe it could be the maca too....I hope it's not a bad thing ...
> 
> I have been feeling a whole lot more energised latkes and oH is has been more friskier ...so I know it's in our systems now...as for changing our cycles I worry about this...I hope this is what it's meant to do in regards to increasing our fertility ...I think I do alittle reading too now lol.
> 
> So hope all is well girls
> 
> Ooh barbs what was the new iron man like....my oH is nuts about the new. Be we haven't seen it yet but it's all I keep herring about these days....bless he's a big kid really ...when the advert came on the telly his little face lit up and he then proceeded to ask me like a little boy if he could go and see it lol.....I was like "ummmmm yeah" why are you asking me you nut lol
> I've got to admit tho iron man is good...
> 
> Sounds like you had a great weekend there barbs...:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Hey nat..I shld b like 5-6 dpo( of course depending on wen I o ed) but I may start testing when u do and we can post our tests same day:) u wanna? LolClick to expand...
> 
> Heya momma...
> Unfortunately I won't be starting hpt testing till like 30th or somewhere round there...I'm only cd 7 today so it's a while off yet...:)
> 
> I did the opk testing towards the end of the cycle last cycle to test the theory that it can be used to detect pregnancy..but.as I wasn't preggers I can't really say that it DOES work yet...to say that it works it has to be a blaring positive ...not slightly but totally obviously blazingly and completely positive only lol
> So it's 5/6 dpo for you love....BE strong...don't test yet lol...you can do it lol
> I'm going to try to hold out till 10dpo this time too...it's going to be hard but I have to....I can't do myself in like that again lol
> I shall have them hidden from myself...I will tell oH to get rid of them till I'm practically begging for them back pmsl...oh my what I mess eh... Lol
> 
> :) :) ;) xxxClick to expand...

Haha...yeah im def gona hold off til at least fri or sat..haha..I dnt have any hpt or opk and in tio lazy to get get any. I had to cancel my old debit card (due to unauthorized activity and they say I wnt get new card in mail for 7-14 days. Omg! Lol..so cant order any online..I have ck book but I live in the boonies. Closest store to buy any is like a 45min drive. I usually do my trips to town on fri or sat each wk(pay day).. so im stuck toughing it out til then but im sure its a good thing. So far I am pretty content this cycle. Not feeking to anxious for some reason..I really dnt think the lil bean stuck this cycle..:( I guess I cld b wrong(hopefully I am) but my gut says nope! Lol. But heres to the rest of the ttw ladies!! Make sure u post pics of ur opks I wld looove to see em. :))) looking at urs may satisfy my urge a lil. Lol


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Cd7 today...going to opk-ing on Friday...
> 
> Barbs...I ovulated later last cycle too...and my af was 2 days later too....so all three of us have been getting longer cycles and o later.....I'm thinking maybe it could be the maca too....I hope it's not a bad thing ...
> 
> I have been feeling a whole lot more energised latkes and oH is has been more friskier ...so I know it's in our systems now...as for changing our cycles I worry about this...I hope this is what it's meant to do in regards to increasing our fertility ...I think I do alittle reading too now lol.
> 
> So hope all is well girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh barbs what was the new iron man like....my oH is nuts about the new. Be we haven't seen it yet but it's all I keep herring about these days....bless he's a big kid really ...when the advert came on the telly his little face lit up and he then proceeded to ask me like a little boy if he could go and see it lol.....I was like "ummmmm yeah" why are you asking me you nut lol
> I've got to admit tho iron man is good...
> 
> Sounds like you had a great weekend there barbs...:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Hey nat..I shld b like 5-6 dpo( of course depending on wen I o ed) but I may start testing when u do and we can post our tests same day:) u wanna? LolClick to expand...
> 
> Heya momma...
> Unfortunately I won't be starting hpt testing till like 30th or somewhere round there...I'm only cd 7 today so it's a while off yet...:)
> 
> I did the opk testing towards the end of the cycle last cycle to test the theory that it can be used to detect pregnancy..but.as I wasn't preggers I can't really say that it DOES work yet...to say that it works it has to be a blaring positive ...not slightly but totally obviously blazingly and completely positive only lol
> So it's 5/6 dpo for you love....BE strong...don't test yet lol...you can do it lol
> I'm going to try to hold out till 10dpo this time too...it's going to be hard but I have to....I can't do myself in like that again lol
> I shall have them hidden from myself...I will tell oH to get rid of them till I'm practically begging for them back pmsl...oh my what I mess eh... Lol
> 
> :) :) ;) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha...yeah im def gona hold off til at least fri or sat..haha..I dnt have any hpt or opk and in tio lazy to get get any. I had to cancel my old debit card (due to unauthorized activity and they say I wnt get new card in mail for 7-14 days. Omg! Lol..so cant order any online..I have ck book but I live in the boonies. Closest store to buy any is like a 45min drive. I usually do my trips to town on fri or sat each wk(pay day).. so im stuck toughing it out til then but im sure its a good thing. So far I am pretty content this cycle. Not feeking to anxious for some reason..I really dnt think the lil bean stuck this cycle..:( I guess I cld b wrong(hopefully I am) but my gut says nope! Lol. But heres to the rest of the ttw ladies!! Make sure u post pics of ur opks I wld looove to see em. :))) looking at urs may satisfy my urge a lil. LolClick to expand...

Bummer about your card momma...and also I'd hate it if I forgot something from the shops...I ALWAYS do it so I'd be screwed lol...
Stay positive momma...it's all we got in the tww so hold on to it...hope is all can get before af rips it away...hopefully she doesn't this cycle eh.:flower:

Ill defo be posting my opk so don't you worry about that lol...
I'm really looking forward to it lol weird or what eh,lol
I have a love hate relationship with poas...I'm a proud poas don't get me wrong lol but I hate the disappointment...
It sucks with a capital S.lol
Hopefully this is the last cycle ill see for 9 months ...fx...

Mind you I don't know why but I have this "good " gut feeling about everyone's new cycle this time...."somebody" on here is going to get their bfp...I just know it...I can feel it in me bones...
....oh please let me be right :happydance:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Cd7 today...going to opk-ing on Friday...
> 
> Barbs...I ovulated later last cycle too...and my af was 2 days later too....so all three of us have been getting longer cycles and o later.....I'm thinking maybe it could be the maca too....I hope it's not a bad thing ...
> 
> I have been feeling a whole lot more energised latkes and oH is has been more friskier ...so I know it's in our systems now...as for changing our cycles I worry about this...I hope this is what it's meant to do in regards to increasing our fertility ...I think I do alittle reading too now lol.
> 
> So hope all is well girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh barbs what was the new iron man like....my oH is nuts about the new. Be we haven't seen it yet but it's all I keep herring about these days....bless he's a big kid really ...when the advert came on the telly his little face lit up and he then proceeded to ask me like a little boy if he could go and see it lol.....I was like "ummmmm yeah" why are you asking me you nut lol
> I've got to admit tho iron man is good...
> 
> Sounds like you had a great weekend there barbs...:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Hey nat..I shld b like 5-6 dpo( of course depending on wen I o ed) but I may start testing when u do and we can post our tests same day:) u wanna? LolClick to expand...
> 
> Heya momma...
> Unfortunately I won't be starting hpt testing till like 30th or somewhere round there...I'm only cd 7 today so it's a while off yet...:)
> 
> I did the opk testing towards the end of the cycle last cycle to test the theory that it can be used to detect pregnancy..but.as I wasn't preggers I can't really say that it DOES work yet...to say that it works it has to be a blaring positive ...not slightly but totally obviously blazingly and completely positive only lol
> So it's 5/6 dpo for you love....BE strong...don't test yet lol...you can do it lol
> I'm going to try to hold out till 10dpo this time too...it's going to be hard but I have to....I can't do myself in like that again lol
> I shall have them hidden from myself...I will tell oH to get rid of them till I'm practically begging for them back pmsl...oh my what I mess eh... Lol
> 
> :) :) ;) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha...yeah im def gona hold off til at least fri or sat..haha..I dnt have any hpt or opk and in tio lazy to get get any. I had to cancel my old debit card (due to unauthorized activity and they say I wnt get new card in mail for 7-14 days. Omg! Lol..so cant order any online..I have ck book but I live in the boonies. Closest store to buy any is like a 45min drive. I usually do my trips to town on fri or sat each wk(pay day).. so im stuck toughing it out til then but im sure its a good thing. So far I am pretty content this cycle. Not feeking to anxious for some reason..I really dnt think the lil bean stuck this cycle..:( I guess I cld b wrong(hopefully I am) but my gut says nope! Lol. But heres to the rest of the ttw ladies!! Make sure u post pics of ur opks I wld looove to see em. :))) looking at urs may satisfy my urge a lil. LolClick to expand...
> 
> Bummer about your card momma...and also I'd hate it if I forgot something from the shops...I ALWAYS do it so I'd be screwed lol...
> Stay positive momma...it's all we got in the tww so hold on to it...hope is all can got before af rips it away...hopefully she doesn't this cycle eh.:flower:
> 
> Ill defo be posting my opk so don't you worry about that lol...
> I'm really looking forward to it lol weird or what eh,lol
> I have a love hate relationship with poas...I'm a proud poas don't get me wrong lol but I hate the disappointment...
> It sucks with a capital S.lol
> Hopefully this is the last cycle ill see for 9 months ...fx...
> 
> Mind you I don't know why but I have this "good " gut feeling about everyone's new cycle this time...."somebody" on here is going to get their bfp...I just know it...I can feel it in me bones...
> ....oh please let me be right :happydance:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

U know its crazy u say that because I sooo had this feeling that someone here is goin to get there bfp this cycle as well! Just a hunch. I had a hard day today..stained our whole back decj. Did front I guess last wk..the back has taken me two days!! Ugghh my back hurts, my feet, allergies r buggin me so my eyes r itchin like crazy...I fixed zuchini and sloppy joe for dinner for me n kiddos this eve and the sloppy joe didnt like me. Im soooo nauseaus since I ate. Every once in a while I got probs w red sauce..tonight is one of those nights. Booo..


----------



## mommaplus05

Its not so much that ive givin up hope or anything. Its weird..its just like a sudden calmness came over me. Im just not as anxious and impatient as last cycle. Im just kinda breezy. Who knows though..lol maybe a wk will go by and I will turn into the crazy lady peein on 5 sticks a day and breaking them open and stashing them in hiding places. Haha


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg!!! I was just ckin out some threads and there is a gal who is breastfeeding her 18 month old. She decided she wanted to ttc number two so she began taking clomid..she had her first scan and she is carrying 4 babies!!! Omg. Carrying 4 babies and still nursing. Doc told her to ween the one she has and r insisting she does a reduction, meaning they pretty much kill one off. That poor gal...one is already measuring to small so doc believe one may disappear naturally but she is stuck w the decision to have it medically terminated or possibly carry 4 babies..I feel so bad for her and her tough decision..


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I saw that too! Absolutely crazy! And what a tough decision. Looks like she's getting a lot of support over there, someone recommended the multiples board and hopefully she gets some good advice and support over there


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Omg!!! I was just ckin out some threads and there is a gal who is breastfeeding her 18 month old. She decided she wanted to ttc number two so she began taking clomid..she had her first scan and she is carrying 4 babies!!! Omg. Carrying 4 babies and still nursing. Doc told her to ween the one she has and r insisting she does a reduction, meaning they pretty much kill one off. That poor gal...one is already measuring to small so doc believe one may disappear naturally but she is stuck w the decision to have it medically terminated or possibly carry 4 babies..I feel so bad for her and her tough decision..

Oh no that is such a shame ...poor girl...I hope it all works out well for her .
4babys tho? Wow...that would blow my mind if I was ever told that...
I hope the multiples thread helps her out...bless heart heart.


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Oh my gosh I am so ill....I woke up with what feels like the flu...
My throat feels like I downed a pint of glass....:(
I have had to cancel my dietitian...gutted
Oh I really hope this goes away quick...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

7Dpo..yay!


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> 7Dpo..yay!

Yaya not long to go now till test day momma...:happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 7Dpo..yay!
> 
> Yaya not long to go now till test day momma...:happydance:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Flu symptoms??? Fingers crossed that is something else!(bump maybe?)


----------



## natjenson

Well according to my ff I should start opk testing cd10 this cycle...which is Thursday ...and if this cycle is successful it will be a valentines day babba....that would be lovely ahhhh....if this is so...and it's a girl I shall name her Rosie....to go with the theme of valentines..:)


Hey your due date too if iui goes according to plan barbs...:happydance:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 7Dpo..yay!
> 
> Yaya not long to go now till test day momma...:happydance:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Flu symptoms??? Fingers crossed that is something else!(bump maybe?)Click to expand...

Awwww as much as I'd love that to be the case it can't be...not o'd yet...I don't think lol....
Just want this to go already...it's defo..something to do with my tonsils...all my glands are swollen and I feel like absolute crap.:(
Booo lol
I am just hoping and praying it doesn't affect my chances this cycle....it seems to be one thing after the other lately lol....I dunno.whats next? Lol

Im just getting this feeling that this one thing after the other thing is a sign that it's not meant to be...very disheartening...this flu has shot all my hopes away this cycle now...all I can do now is cross my fingers and see what happens...if it turns out I get a bfp this cycle I will be astonished....

I had a lady approach me in the street in my local city centre last year....she told me I was about to get pregnant and lose the baby ....she was right.
She also told me I would be pregnant by the end of this year...I wonder if that comes true aswell....I'm a very sceptical sort of person on these things...I am a Christian so I don't tend to take much notice if palm readers and fortune tellers but when that came true about loosing the baby in January it opened my eyes a little...coincidence? I don't know but It certainly left me wondering.
The other things she said too has also come true...it's just this last prediction about be pregnant by the end of this year I want to see if that's right or not...
It was very strange....I had my hair up in a bun that day and she approached me saying..."you been thinking about getting your hair cut!" -"don't do it" 
I was amazed she knew I had been seriously considering that.... 
So lets see I suppose...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 7Dpo..yay!
> 
> Yaya not long to go now till test day momma...:happydance:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Flu symptoms??? Fingers crossed that is something else!(bump maybe?)Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww as much as I'd love that to be the case it can't be...not o'd yet...I don't think lol....
> Just want this to go already...it's defo..something to do with my tonsils...all my glands are swollen and I feel like absolute crap.:(
> Booo lol
> I am just hoping and praying it doesn't affect my chances this cycle....it seems to be one thing after the other lately lol....I dunno.whats next? Lol
> 
> Im just getting this feeling that this one thing after the other thing is a sign that it's not meant to be...very disheartening...this flu has shot all my hopes away this cycle now...all I can do now is cross my fingers and see what happens...if it turns out I get a bfp this cycle I will be astonished....
> 
> I had a lady approach me in the street in my local city centre last year....she told me I was about to get pregnant and lose the baby ....she was right.
> She also told me I would be pregnant by the end of this year...I wonder if that comes true aswell....I'm a very sceptical sort of person on these things...I am a Christian so I don't tend to take much notice if palm readers and fortune tellers but when that came true about loosing the baby in January it opened my eyes a little...coincidence? I don't know but It certainly left me wondering.
> The other things she said too has also come true...it's just this last prediction about be pregnant by the end of this year I want to see if that's right or not...
> It was very strange....I had my hair up in a bun that day and she approached me saying..."you been thinking about getting your hair cut!" -"don't do it"
> I was amazed she knew I had been seriously considering that....
> So lets see I suppose...
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Awww lol rosie is cute .such a great idea..lol if I get bfp and end up w my girl I will name her sophie.. way before ttc I always wld joke w my dh..everytime I wld b hungry, belch or anything I wld randomly say" not me, it was sophie" lol the bame just stuck so we decided if we ever had the lil girl she will b called sophie..:) my dh bday is feb 2nd. How kewl it wld b to have baby on his bday. Lol my two youngest kids were born on same day. Lol went in to labor on my sons second bday..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 7Dpo..yay!
> 
> Yaya not long to go now till test day momma...:happydance:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Flu symptoms??? Fingers crossed that is something else!(bump maybe?)Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww as much as I'd love that to be the case it can't be...not o'd yet...I don't think lol....
> Just want this to go already...it's defo..something to do with my tonsils...all my glands are swollen and I feel like absolute crap.:(
> Booo lol
> I am just hoping and praying it doesn't affect my chances this cycle....it seems to be one thing after the other lately lol....I dunno.whats next? Lol
> 
> Im just getting this feeling that this one thing after the other thing is a sign that it's not meant to be...very disheartening...this flu has shot all my hopes away this cycle now...all I can do now is cross my fingers and see what happens...if it turns out I get a bfp this cycle I will be astonished....
> 
> I had a lady approach me in the street in my local city centre last year....she told me I was about to get pregnant and lose the baby ....she was right.
> She also told me I would be pregnant by the end of this year...I wonder if that comes true aswell....I'm a very sceptical sort of person on these things...I am a Christian so I don't tend to take much notice if palm readers and fortune tellers but when that came true about loosing the baby in January it opened my eyes a little...coincidence? I don't know but It certainly left me wondering.
> The other things she said too has also come true...it's just this last prediction about be pregnant by the end of this year I want to see if that's right or not...
> It was very strange....I had my hair up in a bun that day and she approached me saying..."you been thinking about getting your hair cut!" -"don't do it"
> I was amazed she knew I had been seriously considering that....
> So lets see I suppose...
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Awww lol rosie is cute .such a great idea..lol if I get bfp and end up w my girl I will name her sophie.. way before ttc I always wld joke w my dh..everytime I wld b hungry, belch or anything I wld randomly say" not me, it was sophie" lol the bame just stuck so we decided if we ever had the lil girl she will b called sophie..:) my dh bday is feb 2nd. How kewl it wld b to have baby on his bday. Lol my two youngest kids were born on same day. Lol went in to labor on my sons second bday..lolClick to expand...

Based on lmp my due date wld b january 31!!! So I very well cld give him a baby girl for his bday. Ohhhhh how he wld love that. " dreams""...


----------



## Petzy

Hiya Ladies how is everyone doing today??

Not much new for me over here... I am 1DPO so I have a long wait ahead of me haha...

We have a long weekend coming up this week so I am looking forward to 3 days off! :) 
Going to Toronto for one night... and plan to garden and work around the house the rest of it... hoping we can get some sun it is much needed! 

Nat - You are on CD8 right? I usually start OPK on CD10 too but now that my cycles appear to be getting longer by a few days I may start on CD12 or so.... we will see how this month goes.

Barbs - whats new? When is your IUI scheduled for this cycle? I am not sure if you saw my comment a few pages back but I asked what you thought about my fertility app.. I should be smack dab in the middle of AF (day 2 or 3) when the appt is scheduled. I am wondering If I should book it for when I wont be on AF? what do you think?

Momma - I love the name Sophie - so cute :) I am not so sure about boys names but we like Erika for a girl.. is not used much anymore and my grandfather was Erik so that would be nice. We will see I dont think anyone knows until they are in the position! haha...


----------



## Petzy

Another girl on this forum who I used to chat with frequently just messaged me to tell me she is pregnant with baby #2... I remember when she was struggling to conceive with baby #1! Wow how time flies.... she is due on Christmas day !


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hiya Ladies how is everyone doing today??
> 
> Not much new for me over here... I am 1DPO so I have a long wait ahead of me haha...
> 
> We have a long weekend coming up this week so I am looking forward to 3 days off! :)
> Going to Toronto for one night... and plan to garden and work around the house the rest of it... hoping we can get some sun it is much needed!
> 
> Nat - You are on CD8 right? I usually start OPK on CD10 too but now that my cycles appear to be getting longer by a few days I may start on CD12 or so.... we will see how this month goes.
> 
> Barbs - whats new? When is your IUI scheduled for this cycle? I am not sure if you saw my comment a few pages back but I asked what you thought about my fertility app.. I should be smack dab in the middle of AF (day 2 or 3) when the appt is scheduled. I am wondering If I should book it for when I wont be on AF? what do you think?
> 
> Momma - I love the name Sophie - so cute :) I am not so sure about boys names but we like Erika for a girl.. is not used much anymore and my grandfather was Erik so that would be nice. We will see I dont think anyone knows until they are in the position! haha...

Yep cd8 today...already :)....but I'm thinking that if the maca has lengthened my cycle too then it might not show a positive till the Much later...hmmm I'm not sure what's happening now lol
I suppose Ill see when it happens :)

Hope the tww is kind to you meg...fx for you and dh.:flower:

Oh by the way erika is a beautiful name I love it...:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Nat :) All the dust to you this cycle too babes


----------



## natjenson

Ok ladies just found out that eating lots of yoghurt is exellent for optimal ph balance is the nether regions ...but you got to eat it girls ok .lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Well according to my ff I should start opk testing cd10 this cycle...which is Thursday ...and if this cycle is successful it will be a valentines day babba....that would be lovely ahhhh....if this is so...and it's a girl I shall name her Rosie....to go with the theme of valentines..:)
> 
> 
> Hey your due date too if iui goes according to plan barbs...:happydance:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Haha! Really? A bit corny :) LOL But I'll take anything!
Well considering I'm doing IUI & CM they'll be taking my due date from ovulation rather than last missed period so it could be off. But we'd totally be bump buddies eh? Plus now that I'm going to be triggering, my Ovulation wont be as so damn long.
If I get triggered at CD13 again, then my due date will be Feb 11th considering I'll ovulate the day after on May 21st. I would have to Ovulate on the 24th to have Feb 14th as my due date. This is all based on 1 calculator online. I wont make it to end of next week. I think I'll trigger some where between Monday & Wednesday. We will see this Friday how big my eggys are already.


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 7Dpo..yay!
> 
> Yaya not long to go now till test day momma...:happydance:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Flu symptoms??? Fingers crossed that is something else!(bump maybe?)Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww as much as I'd love that to be the case it can't be...not o'd yet...I don't think lol....
> Just want this to go already...it's defo..something to do with my tonsils...all my glands are swollen and I feel like absolute crap.:(
> Booo lol
> I am just hoping and praying it doesn't affect my chances this cycle....it seems to be one thing after the other lately lol....I dunno.whats next? Lol
> 
> Im just getting this feeling that this one thing after the other thing is a sign that it's not meant to be...very disheartening...this flu has shot all my hopes away this cycle now...all I can do now is cross my fingers and see what happens...if it turns out I get a bfp this cycle I will be astonished....
> 
> I had a lady approach me in the street in my local city centre last year....she told me I was about to get pregnant and lose the baby ....she was right.
> She also told me I would be pregnant by the end of this year...I wonder if that comes true aswell....I'm a very sceptical sort of person on these things...I am a Christian so I don't tend to take much notice if palm readers and fortune tellers but when that came true about loosing the baby in January it opened my eyes a little...coincidence? I don't know but It certainly left me wondering.
> The other things she said too has also come true...it's just this last prediction about be pregnant by the end of this year I want to see if that's right or not...
> It was very strange....I had my hair up in a bun that day and she approached me saying..."you been thinking about getting your hair cut!" -"don't do it"
> I was amazed she knew I had been seriously considering that....
> So lets see I suppose...
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

These people can be pretty creepy right? I've had my share of psychics & stuff - interesting stuff. A lot of very dead on comments & stuff. Creepy! I had a reading done recently & was told that I would get serious about fertility NEXT spring. I told her I got serious last spring & this spring we're doing IUI so I think she's got the year wrong. But she said no, she saw fertility next spring. Maybe its a birth next spring. Anyway - I dont want to think about sitting here a year from now & still not bloody pregnant.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hiya Ladies how is everyone doing today??
> 
> Not much new for me over here... I am 1DPO so I have a long wait ahead of me haha...
> 
> We have a long weekend coming up this week so I am looking forward to 3 days off! :)
> Going to Toronto for one night... and plan to garden and work around the house the rest of it... hoping we can get some sun it is much needed!
> 
> Nat - You are on CD8 right? I usually start OPK on CD10 too but now that my cycles appear to be getting longer by a few days I may start on CD12 or so.... we will see how this month goes.
> 
> Barbs - whats new? When is your IUI scheduled for this cycle? I am not sure if you saw my comment a few pages back but I asked what you thought about my fertility app.. I should be smack dab in the middle of AF (day 2 or 3) when the appt is scheduled. I am wondering If I should book it for when I wont be on AF? what do you think?
> 
> Momma - I love the name Sophie - so cute :) I am not so sure about boys names but we like Erika for a girl.. is not used much anymore and my grandfather was Erik so that would be nice. We will see I dont think anyone knows until they are in the position! haha...

Hey Hey! I've been MIA - busy day at work & I needed to be focused :) I've lacked it for the last long time. LOL

Nothing much new over here. Waiting for cycle monitoring - starts this Friday morning. And I anticipate IUI either Mon/Tues or Wed based on history. 
As for fertility clinic. You will not have to worry about being on AF. You will not be doing any cycle monitoring that day. It will be an intake & you will have a discussion about your options & it will also be a time for your RE to get to know you. Then she/he will prescribe what to do next. Which will likely be you doing cycle monitoring (so, welcome to my early morning world) & if you guys wanted to wait a bit & do timed intercourse with them, you can. So you don't have to worry about OPK's & shit. And maybe she/he will have some other ideas before suggesting some thing like IUI. But you can also jump right into IUI if you wanted to. We had the option but decided to wait until our 1 year mark first. And then you'll likely be scheduled for a routein ultrasound to make sure everything looks good - bunch of blood work for both you & your hubby. You'll see - they'll take good care of you. And make sure you get all tests needed. And then not that cycle but the one after that, you'll start CM. Depends what day of your cycle you are when you go in on the 28th. If you can make it for Day 3, you may start right away. Don't reschedule though b/c it takes about 6 weeks for tests to all come back & work on a plan & this will also delay you doing cycle monitoring.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Momma, you waiting for AF or going to start testing? Sorry to hear about your card :( I guess that means you have to wait?! :(

Nat, I hope you feel better soon. What a bummer - you poor thing - like you haven't had it rough enough lately being in the hospital & crap :(

Boring over here if you ask me. But you know it means I can't obsess if I'm pregnant :) LOL

Meg, congrats for being in your TWW :) WAHOOO! You'll be testing right? When are you planning to start?!


----------



## barbikins

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Cd7 today...going to opk-ing on Friday...
> 
> Barbs...I ovulated later last cycle too...and my af was 2 days later too....so all three of us have been getting longer cycles and o later.....I'm thinking maybe it could be the maca too....I hope it's not a bad thing ...
> 
> I have been feeling a whole lot more energised latkes and oH is has been more friskier ...so I know it's in our systems now...as for changing our cycles I worry about this...I hope this is what it's meant to do in regards to increasing our fertility ...I think I do alittle reading too now lol.
> 
> So hope all is well girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh barbs what was the new iron man like....my oH is nuts about the new. Be we haven't seen it yet but it's all I keep herring about these days....bless he's a big kid really ...when the advert came on the telly his little face lit up and he then proceeded to ask me like a little boy if he could go and see it lol.....I was like "ummmmm yeah" why are you asking me you nut lol
> I've got to admit tho iron man is good...
> 
> Sounds like you had a great weekend there barbs...:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Hey nat..I shld b like 5-6 dpo( of course depending on wen I o ed) but I may start testing when u do and we can post our tests same day:) u wanna? LolClick to expand...
> 
> Heya momma...
> Unfortunately I won't be starting hpt testing till like 30th or somewhere round there...I'm only cd 7 today so it's a while off yet...:)
> 
> I did the opk testing towards the end of the cycle last cycle to test the theory that it can be used to detect pregnancy..but.as I wasn't preggers I can't really say that it DOES work yet...to say that it works it has to be a blaring positive ...not slightly but totally obviously blazingly and completely positive only lol
> So it's 5/6 dpo for you love....BE strong...don't test yet lol...you can do it lol
> I'm going to try to hold out till 10dpo this time too...it's going to be hard but I have to....I can't do myself in like that again lol
> I shall have them hidden from myself...I will tell oH to get rid of them till I'm practically begging for them back pmsl...oh my what I mess eh... Lol
> 
> :) :) ;) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha...yeah im def gona hold off til at least fri or sat..haha..I dnt have any hpt or opk and in tio lazy to get get any. I had to cancel my old debit card (due to unauthorized activity and they say I wnt get new card in mail for 7-14 days. Omg! Lol..so cant order any online..I have ck book but I live in the boonies. Closest store to buy any is like a 45min drive. I usually do my trips to town on fri or sat each wk(pay day).. so im stuck toughing it out til then but im sure its a good thing. So far I am pretty content this cycle. Not feeking to anxious for some reason..I really dnt think the lil bean stuck this cycle..:( I guess I cld b wrong(hopefully I am) but my gut says nope! Lol. But heres to the rest of the ttw ladies!! Make sure u post pics of ur opks I wld looove to see em. :))) looking at urs may satisfy my urge a lil. LolClick to expand...
> 
> Bummer about your card momma...and also I'd hate it if I forgot something from the shops...I ALWAYS do it so I'd be screwed lol...
> Stay positive momma...it's all we got in the tww so hold on to it...hope is all can got before af rips it away...hopefully she doesn't this cycle eh.:flower:
> 
> Ill defo be posting my opk so don't you worry about that lol...
> I'm really looking forward to it lol weird or what eh,lol
> I have a love hate relationship with poas...I'm a proud poas don't get me wrong lol but I hate the disappointment...
> It sucks with a capital S.lol
> Hopefully this is the last cycle ill see for 9 months ...fx...
> 
> Mind you I don't know why but I have this "good " gut feeling about everyone's new cycle this time...."somebody" on here is going to get their bfp...I just know it...I can feel it in me bones...
> ....oh please let me be right :happydance:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> U know its crazy u say that because I sooo had this feeling that someone here is goin to get there bfp this cycle as well! Just a hunch. I had a hard day today..stained our whole back decj. Did front I guess last wk..the back has taken me two days!! Ugghh my back hurts, my feet, allergies r buggin me so my eyes r itchin like crazy...I fixed zuchini and sloppy joe for dinner for me n kiddos this eve and the sloppy joe didnt like me. Im soooo nauseaus since I ate. Every once in a while I got probs w red sauce..tonight is one of those nights. Booo..Click to expand...

I hope you're right! I want all of us to get our bfp's OMG how amazing would that be? All bump buddies at the same time?! :happydance:


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I just did some Maca reading & for some woman it lengthens their LP & some it shortens. Lengthening is OK - it means that if you get pregnant you'll have a good LP support. I wouldn't worry about it. XO
> 
> Good luck Momma! Keep us posted w/your tests :)
> 
> Ahhhh this is exellent news...phewwww annnnnnnd breath lol...
> I did worry a little but also in the back of my mind I worked it out that longer lp means more progesterone which means ideal conditions for successfull implantation...if it happens.:thumbup:
> 
> Will be thinking about you and your iui barbs...I sooo hope it works for you and dh...
> I hear you about the not missing this ...it's a loooong journey more so for you tho but it kind of emotionally draining process isn't it...
> 
> Re:3 months barbs :hugs:....it's still early days -emotionally...it's bound to still suck for you...I'm getting closer to my supposed due date and it STiLL hurts to think about but we got to just carry on love...it's a horrible thought and every so often without warning I burst into tears when I start think about the what ifs and the whys...I suppose it's hard to get on with but needs must .
> I hope the pain of it all starts to get easier ASAP for you .:hugs:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

OH thanks so much for your support!!! YOu know where I'm coming from. :hugs:
I just want to move on with my life. I want all of us to get our bfps' & be happy :) Celebrate in our joy. Support eachother through pregnancy. But I am moving on - and I'm not trying to dwell on it at all. So yay me.
I hope this IUI is going to work. I feel much more optimistic & excited doing IUI but I"m also affraid to get to excited.
You know, the second IUI I felt like it worked. I had a hard time totally convincing myself but I felt different. I didn't even drink in the TWW. Maybe 1 glass or smth because I had this feeling I may be pregnant. And I was. The first IUI I didn't feel anything. Maybe there is some intuition?!


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I just did some Maca reading & for some woman it lengthens their LP & some it shortens. Lengthening is OK - it means that if you get pregnant you'll have a good LP support. I wouldn't worry about it. XO
> 
> Good luck Momma! Keep us posted w/your tests :)
> 
> Ahhhh this is exellent news...phewwww annnnnnnd breath lol...
> I did worry a little but also in the back of my mind I worked it out that longer lp means more progesterone which means ideal conditions for successfull implantation...if it happens.:thumbup:
> 
> Will be thinking about you and your iui barbs...I sooo hope it works for you and dh...
> I hear you about the not missing this ...it's a loooong journey more so for you tho but it kind of emotionally draining process isn't it...
> 
> Re:3 months barbs :hugs:....it's still early days -emotionally...it's bound to still suck for you...I'm getting closer to my supposed due date and it STiLL hurts to think about but we got to just carry on love...it's a horrible thought and every so often without warning I burst into tears when I start think about the what ifs and the whys...I suppose it's hard to get on with but needs must .
> I hope the pain of it all starts to get easier ASAP for you .:hugs:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> OH thanks so much for your support!!! YOu know where I'm coming from. :hugs:
> I just want to move on with my life. I want all of us to get our bfps' & be happy :) Celebrate in our joy. Support eachother through pregnancy. But I am moving on - and I'm not trying to dwell on it at all. So yay me.
> I hope this IUI is going to work. I feel much more optimistic & excited doing IUI but I"m also affraid to get to excited.
> You know, the second IUI I felt like it worked. I had a hard time totally convincing myself but I felt different. I didn't even drink in the TWW. Maybe 1 glass or smth because I had this feeling I may be pregnant. And I was. The first IUI I didn't feel anything. Maybe there is some intuition?!Click to expand...

I hope there are nothing but goood signs for u this month. I am 7dpo so im waitin to begin testing. No real symptoms of pg. Im pretyy sure it didnt wrk this month.. bit we see I reckon..:)


----------



## barbikins

Thanks momma, I wish you souvh luck! I hope you're wrong and will get your bfp!


----------



## mommaplus05

U know..I keep pushing it away as phantom symptoms but omg. Day two now and im soooo naseaus!! Lol..im sure its my brain just dnt know how to make it go away. Lol


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I just did some Maca reading & for some woman it lengthens their LP & some it shortens. Lengthening is OK - it means that if you get pregnant you'll have a good LP support. I wouldn't worry about it. XO
> 
> Good luck Momma! Keep us posted w/your tests :)
> 
> Ahhhh this is exellent news...phewwww annnnnnnd breath lol...
> I did worry a little but also in the back of my mind I worked it out that longer lp means more progesterone which means ideal conditions for successfull implantation...if it happens.:thumbup:
> 
> Will be thinking about you and your iui barbs...I sooo hope it works for you and dh...
> I hear you about the not missing this ...it's a loooong journey more so for you tho but it kind of emotionally draining process isn't it...
> 
> Re:3 months barbs :hugs:....it's still early days -emotionally...it's bound to still suck for you...I'm getting closer to my supposed due date and it STiLL hurts to think about but we got to just carry on love...it's a horrible thought and every so often without warning I burst into tears when I start think about the what ifs and the whys...I suppose it's hard to get on with but needs must .
> I hope the pain of it all starts to get easier ASAP for you .:hugs:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> OH thanks so much for your support!!! YOu know where I'm coming from. :hugs:
> I just want to move on with my life. I want all of us to get our bfps' & be happy :) Celebrate in our joy. Support eachother through pregnancy. But I am moving on - and I'm not trying to dwell on it at all. So yay me.
> I hope this IUI is going to work. I feel much more optimistic & excited doing IUI but I"m also affraid to get to excited.
> You know, the second IUI I felt like it worked. I had a hard time totally convincing myself but I felt different. I didn't even drink in the TWW. Maybe 1 glass or smth because I had this feeling I may be pregnant. And I was. The first IUI I didn't feel anything. Maybe there is some intuition?!Click to expand...

Oh that would be sooo cool if we did all get our bfp's eh.:happydance:
Glad your able to consider moving on....in the past I have dwelled on the earlier mcs and it sucked BIG TIME...this time it hurt like mad...I think thee most hurtful mc so far but I seemed to be able to pick myself back up ....
Something told me to be strong...like the intuition I guess lol...but even tho I am being strong when I think about the whole process of it all my heart aches and I get this overwhelming feeling to fill that void inside again...
I am a Christian and I still can't help but wonder WHY?....but my faith keeps me going and I guess it wasn't meant to be...
I hate the thought of the next 9 weeks to come...no baby...I hate it I really do...
Sometimes I feel alittle anger about it too...I did everything right...and I see these people sometimes walking down the street smoking their cigarettes effing and blinding at each other,pregnant...pushing a pram with a 1yr old in it towing 4 other kids behind them yelling at them to hurry the feck up...and my heart sinks....if only they truly knew the pain inside of me...
But I guess that's there life and not mine and ladies like all of us on here would truly appreciate a bundle of joy in our arms...
The lovely Kate Middleton is showing a lovely bump now...she so tiny tho...apparently the media over here as so how managed to find out that she will be staying with her parents when the baby comes....I wonder how that's going to work out then?
Either way I wish her all the best :flower: she's lovely.
Well look at me ....my lil fingers have done a flipping marathon essay again lol
Sorry barbs...lol
Anyway....I wish you and dh all the vey best with the iui and I am sending all my thoughts and good wishes to you both...:flower:

Bring on Friday eh :happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> U know..I keep pushing it away as phantom symptoms but omg. Day two now and im soooo naseaus!! Lol..im sure its my brain just dnt know how to make it go away. Lol

Hey momma...wow know what that's like...brain lets you wonder off eh..lol
Try and keep mind busy...got anything you can do in your spare time?...something you like to do WHEN you get five mins...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I just did some Maca reading & for some woman it lengthens their LP & some it shortens. Lengthening is OK - it means that if you get pregnant you'll have a good LP support. I wouldn't worry about it. XO
> 
> Good luck Momma! Keep us posted w/your tests :)
> 
> Ahhhh this is exellent news...phewwww annnnnnnd breath lol...
> I did worry a little but also in the back of my mind I worked it out that longer lp means more progesterone which means ideal conditions for successfull implantation...if it happens.:thumbup:
> 
> Will be thinking about you and your iui barbs...I sooo hope it works for you and dh...
> I hear you about the not missing this ...it's a loooong journey more so for you tho but it kind of emotionally draining process isn't it...
> 
> Re:3 months barbs :hugs:....it's still early days -emotionally...it's bound to still suck for you...I'm getting closer to my supposed due date and it STiLL hurts to think about but we got to just carry on love...it's a horrible thought and every so often without warning I burst into tears when I start think about the what ifs and the whys...I suppose it's hard to get on with but needs must .
> I hope the pain of it all starts to get easier ASAP for you .:hugs:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> OH thanks so much for your support!!! YOu know where I'm coming from. :hugs:
> I just want to move on with my life. I want all of us to get our bfps' & be happy :) Celebrate in our joy. Support eachother through pregnancy. But I am moving on - and I'm not trying to dwell on it at all. So yay me.
> I hope this IUI is going to work. I feel much more optimistic & excited doing IUI but I"m also affraid to get to excited.
> You know, the second IUI I felt like it worked. I had a hard time totally convincing myself but I felt different. I didn't even drink in the TWW. Maybe 1 glass or smth because I had this feeling I may be pregnant. And I was. The first IUI I didn't feel anything. Maybe there is some intuition?!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that would be sooo cool if we did all get our bfp's eh.:happydance:
> Glad your able to consider moving on....in the past I have dwelled on the earlier mcs and it sucked BIG TIME...this time it hurt like mad...I think thee most hurtful mc so far but I seemed to be able to pick myself back up ....
> Something told me to be strong...like the intuition I guess lol...but even tho I am being strong when I think about the whole process of it all my heart aches and I get this overwhelming feeling to fill that void inside again...
> I am a Christian and I still can't help but wonder WHY?....but my faith keeps me going and I guess it wasn't meant to be...
> I hate the thought of the next 9 weeks to come...no baby...I hate it I really do...
> Sometimes I feel alittle anger about it too...I did everything right...and I see these people sometimes walking down the street smoking their cigarettes effing and blinding at each other,pregnant...pushing a pram with a 1yr old in it towing 4 other kids behind them yelling at them to hurry the feck up...and my heart sinks....if only they truly knew the pain inside of me...
> But I guess that's there life and not mine and ladies like all of us on here would truly appreciate a bundle of joy in our arms...
> The lovely Kate Middleton is showing a lovely bump now...she so tiny tho...apparently the media over here as so how managed to find out that she will be staying with her parents when the baby comes....I wonder how that's going to work out then?
> Either way I wish her all the best :flower: she's lovely.
> Well look at me ....my lil fingers have done a flipping marathon essay again lol
> Sorry barbs...lol
> Anyway....I wish you and dh all the vey best with the iui and I am sending all my thoughts and good wishes to you both...:flower:
> 
> Bring on Friday eh :happydance:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Hang in there nat. I know it has been such a struggle for u ttc..but I have faith that in the end u will have that bfp and a beautiful baby in ur arms. And yes, I dnt think a miscarriage is somethings that u ever forget. I know I lost one of the twins but I can def say the miscarriage I had in 05 was the worse. It was a later miscarriage and I often think of the lil beepin heart on the screen. The whole experience was terrible. My stepdad got me threw it. He said that there was sumthin "physically wrong w that little body and it was gods way of keepin a healthy family. He told me god wld give me my little girl as soon as tge right spirit chose me to b mommy. He believed that "spirits" picked there parents to learn watever lessons in life that needed learned. He said they wld come as god intended. So I was o.k.. I fell pregnant two wks later w a baby girl. It happened quickly that time..rest assured that when u get that perfect bfp u will have everything u expected out of a child. Then u will see that all this was truly worth it and wld be willing to do it all over again...some folks just get theirs quickly and I am truly happy for them as long as they care for there babies and r greatful..my moms mother(my grandma) gave birth(unassisted, naturally) to 4 sets of twins!! All fraternal..one died at age 7..my mother was given up for adoption and that woman was a horrible drug addict...y did god give her so many kids to b neglected?? Lessons is what I was taught. Very sad. Who knows y things happen the way they do..all I know it, there has to b a few woman in the world that choose to put there lil ones up for adoption or there wld b soo many woman that cant have babies, that wld never get the chance to b a mother.. u are a beautiful and intelligent woman and I can see that without really ever meeting u. Just hang in there at trust that everything is for a reason..im looking forward to this cycle w u girls...even if it ends in bfn...:)))


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> U know..I keep pushing it away as phantom symptoms but omg. Day two now and im soooo naseaus!! Lol..im sure its my brain just dnt know how to make it go away. Lol
> 
> Hey momma...wow know what that's like...brain lets you wonder off eh..lol
> Try and keep mind busy...got anything you can do in your spare time?...something you like to do WHEN you get five mins...:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Haha wenever I get a 5 min brk, this is what I do...I ck in on u ladies..excited to hear the daily posts...I wnt give up ckin til I see u two w then bfp's!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Soooo a funny thing today...I happend to notice I got a splinter from staining the deck yesterday...but heres the real getter....it was in my butt!!! Lmao..I guess from scooting..haha


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I just did some Maca reading & for some woman it lengthens their LP & some it shortens. Lengthening is OK - it means that if you get pregnant you'll have a good LP support. I wouldn't worry about it. XO
> 
> Good luck Momma! Keep us posted w/your tests :)
> 
> Ahhhh this is exellent news...phewwww annnnnnnd breath lol...
> I did worry a little but also in the back of my mind I worked it out that longer lp means more progesterone which means ideal conditions for successfull implantation...if it happens.:thumbup:
> 
> Will be thinking about you and your iui barbs...I sooo hope it works for you and dh...
> I hear you about the not missing this ...it's a loooong journey more so for you tho but it kind of emotionally draining process isn't it...
> 
> Re:3 months barbs :hugs:....it's still early days -emotionally...it's bound to still suck for you...I'm getting closer to my supposed due date and it STiLL hurts to think about but we got to just carry on love...it's a horrible thought and every so often without warning I burst into tears when I start think about the what ifs and the whys...I suppose it's hard to get on with but needs must .
> I hope the pain of it all starts to get easier ASAP for you .:hugs:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> OH thanks so much for your support!!! YOu know where I'm coming from. :hugs:
> I just want to move on with my life. I want all of us to get our bfps' & be happy :) Celebrate in our joy. Support eachother through pregnancy. But I am moving on - and I'm not trying to dwell on it at all. So yay me.
> I hope this IUI is going to work. I feel much more optimistic & excited doing IUI but I"m also affraid to get to excited.
> You know, the second IUI I felt like it worked. I had a hard time totally convincing myself but I felt different. I didn't even drink in the TWW. Maybe 1 glass or smth because I had this feeling I may be pregnant. And I was. The first IUI I didn't feel anything. Maybe there is some intuition?!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that would be sooo cool if we did all get our bfp's eh.:happydance:
> Glad your able to consider moving on....in the past I have dwelled on the earlier mcs and it sucked BIG TIME...this time it hurt like mad...I think thee most hurtful mc so far but I seemed to be able to pick myself back up ....
> Something told me to be strong...like the intuition I guess lol...but even tho I am being strong when I think about the whole process of it all my heart aches and I get this overwhelming feeling to fill that void inside again...
> I am a Christian and I still can't help but wonder WHY?....but my faith keeps me going and I guess it wasn't meant to be...
> I hate the thought of the next 9 weeks to come...no baby...I hate it I really do...
> Sometimes I feel alittle anger about it too...I did everything right...and I see these people sometimes walking down the street smoking their cigarettes effing and blinding at each other,pregnant...pushing a pram with a 1yr old in it towing 4 other kids behind them yelling at them to hurry the feck up...and my heart sinks....if only they truly knew the pain inside of me...
> But I guess that's there life and not mine and ladies like all of us on here would truly appreciate a bundle of joy in our arms...
> The lovely Kate Middleton is showing a lovely bump now...she so tiny tho...apparently the media over here as so how managed to find out that she will be staying with her parents when the baby comes....I wonder how that's going to work out then?
> Either way I wish her all the best :flower: she's lovely.
> Well look at me ....my lil fingers have done a flipping marathon essay again lol
> Sorry barbs...lol
> Anyway....I wish you and dh all the vey best with the iui and I am sending all my thoughts and good wishes to you both...:flower:
> 
> Bring on Friday eh :happydance:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hang in there nat. I know it has been such a struggle for u ttc..but I have faith that in the end u will have that bfp and a beautiful baby in ur arms. And yes, I dnt think a miscarriage is somethings that u ever forget. I know I lost one of the twins but I can def say the miscarriage I had in 05 was the worse. It was a later miscarriage and I often think of the lil beepin heart on the screen. The whole experience was terrible. My stepdad got me threw it. He said that there was sumthin "physically wrong w that little body and it was gods way of keepin a healthy family. He told me god wld give me my little girl as soon as tge right spirit chose me to b mommy. He believed that "spirits" picked there parents to learn watever lessons in life that needed learned. He said they wld come as god intended. So I was o.k.. I fell pregnant two wks later w a baby girl. It happened quickly that time..rest assured that when u get that perfect bfp u will have everything u expected out of a child. Then u will see that all this was truly worth it and wld be willing to do it all over again...some folks just get theirs quickly and I am truly happy for them as long as they care for there babies and r greatful..my moms mother(my grandma) gave birth(unassisted, naturally) to 4 sets of twins!! All fraternal..one died at age 7..my mother was given up for adoption and that woman was a horrible drug addict...y did god give her so many kids to b neglected?? Lessons is what I was taught. Very sad. Who knows y things happen the way they do..all I know it, there has to b a few woman in the world that choose to put there lil ones up for adoption or there wld b soo many woman that cant have babies, that wld never get the chance to b a mother.. u are a beautiful and intelligent woman and I can see that without really ever meeting u. Just hang in there at trust that everything is for a reason..im looking forward to this cycle w u girls...even if it ends in bfn...:)))Click to expand...


Thankyou sooo much for your kind words momma...that was very lovely...
I just hate to see such sad faced children with hard face mothers towing them along...it hurts...
But like you say it's all mapped out and I suppose to a certain extent we have no control over what the future holds...
I just hope my path is filled with lots of love to come ...:)

You know I have met some amazing women on this thread and we all have one thing in comon...why must we all go threw this tho?....
I don't know what I would have done some days without this thread...some days it gets kind of tough...
But here we all are ...and wre sticking for our bfp's :happydance:
Bring em on I say lol....

And the splinter in your bum??. Oweeeeee lol
That will be fun getting that back out....oh well another excuse for the hubby to "help" out I say pmsl....what a funny ole picture that is in my head...very funny...
I needed a laugh aswell my throat is soooooo sore...
My glands are so swollen right now it's hard to swallow even but a smile doesn't hurt so thankyou for that lol... Well you take it easy and try not to go bum boarding again love lol :haha::dohh:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I just did some Maca reading & for some woman it lengthens their LP & some it shortens. Lengthening is OK - it means that if you get pregnant you'll have a good LP support. I wouldn't worry about it. XO
> 
> Good luck Momma! Keep us posted w/your tests :)
> 
> Ahhhh this is exellent news...phewwww annnnnnnd breath lol...
> I did worry a little but also in the back of my mind I worked it out that longer lp means more progesterone which means ideal conditions for successfull implantation...if it happens.:thumbup:
> 
> Will be thinking about you and your iui barbs...I sooo hope it works for you and dh...
> I hear you about the not missing this ...it's a loooong journey more so for you tho but it kind of emotionally draining process isn't it...
> 
> Re:3 months barbs :hugs:....it's still early days -emotionally...it's bound to still suck for you...I'm getting closer to my supposed due date and it STiLL hurts to think about but we got to just carry on love...it's a horrible thought and every so often without warning I burst into tears when I start think about the what ifs and the whys...I suppose it's hard to get on with but needs must .
> I hope the pain of it all starts to get easier ASAP for you .:hugs:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> OH thanks so much for your support!!! YOu know where I'm coming from. :hugs:
> I just want to move on with my life. I want all of us to get our bfps' & be happy :) Celebrate in our joy. Support eachother through pregnancy. But I am moving on - and I'm not trying to dwell on it at all. So yay me.
> I hope this IUI is going to work. I feel much more optimistic & excited doing IUI but I"m also affraid to get to excited.
> You know, the second IUI I felt like it worked. I had a hard time totally convincing myself but I felt different. I didn't even drink in the TWW. Maybe 1 glass or smth because I had this feeling I may be pregnant. And I was. The first IUI I didn't feel anything. Maybe there is some intuition?!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that would be sooo cool if we did all get our bfp's eh.:happydance:
> Glad your able to consider moving on....in the past I have dwelled on the earlier mcs and it sucked BIG TIME...this time it hurt like mad...I think thee most hurtful mc so far but I seemed to be able to pick myself back up ....
> Something told me to be strong...like the intuition I guess lol...but even tho I am being strong when I think about the whole process of it all my heart aches and I get this overwhelming feeling to fill that void inside again...
> I am a Christian and I still can't help but wonder WHY?....but my faith keeps me going and I guess it wasn't meant to be...
> I hate the thought of the next 9 weeks to come...no baby...I hate it I really do...
> Sometimes I feel alittle anger about it too...I did everything right...and I see these people sometimes walking down the street smoking their cigarettes effing and blinding at each other,pregnant...pushing a pram with a 1yr old in it towing 4 other kids behind them yelling at them to hurry the feck up...and my heart sinks....if only they truly knew the pain inside of me...
> But I guess that's there life and not mine and ladies like all of us on here would truly appreciate a bundle of joy in our arms...
> The lovely Kate Middleton is showing a lovely bump now...she so tiny tho...apparently the media over here as so how managed to find out that she will be staying with her parents when the baby comes....I wonder how that's going to work out then?
> Either way I wish her all the best :flower: she's lovely.
> Well look at me ....my lil fingers have done a flipping marathon essay again lol
> Sorry barbs...lol
> Anyway....I wish you and dh all the vey best with the iui and I am sending all my thoughts and good wishes to you both...:flower:
> 
> Bring on Friday eh :happydance:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hang in there nat. I know it has been such a struggle for u ttc..but I have faith that in the end u will have that bfp and a beautiful baby in ur arms. And yes, I dnt think a miscarriage is somethings that u ever forget. I know I lost one of the twins but I can def say the miscarriage I had in 05 was the worse. It was a later miscarriage and I often think of the lil beepin heart on the screen. The whole experience was terrible. My stepdad got me threw it. He said that there was sumthin "physically wrong w that little body and it was gods way of keepin a healthy family. He told me god wld give me my little girl as soon as tge right spirit chose me to b mommy. He believed that "spirits" picked there parents to learn watever lessons in life that needed learned. He said they wld come as god intended. So I was o.k.. I fell pregnant two wks later w a baby girl. It happened quickly that time..rest assured that when u get that perfect bfp u will have everything u expected out of a child. Then u will see that all this was truly worth it and wld be willing to do it all over again...some folks just get theirs quickly and I am truly happy for them as long as they care for there babies and r greatful..my moms mother(my grandma) gave birth(unassisted, naturally) to 4 sets of twins!! All fraternal..one died at age 7..my mother was given up for adoption and that woman was a horrible drug addict...y did god give her so many kids to b neglected?? Lessons is what I was taught. Very sad. Who knows y things happen the way they do..all I know it, there has to b a few woman in the world that choose to put there lil ones up for adoption or there wld b soo many woman that cant have babies, that wld never get the chance to b a mother.. u are a beautiful and intelligent woman and I can see that without really ever meeting u. Just hang in there at trust that everything is for a reason..im looking forward to this cycle w u girls...even if it ends in bfn...:)))Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankyou sooo much for your kind words momma...that was very lovely...
> I just hate to see such sad faced children with hard face mothers towing them along...it hurts...
> But like you say it's all mapped out and I suppose to a certain extent we have no control over what the future holds...
> I just hope my path is filled with lots of love to come ...:)
> 
> You know I have met some amazing women on this thread and we all have one thing in comon...why must we all go threw this tho?....
> I don't know what I would have done some days without this thread...some days it gets kind of tough...
> But here we all are ...and wre sticking for our bfp's :happydance:
> Bring em on I say lol....
> 
> And the splinter in your bum??. Oweeeeee lol
> That will be fun getting that back out....oh well another excuse for the hubby to "help" out I say pmsl....what a funny ole picture that is in my head...very funny...
> I needed a laugh aswell my throat is soooooo sore...
> My glands are so swollen right now it's hard to swallow even but a smile doesn't hurt so thankyou for that lol... Well you take it easy and try not to go bum boarding again love lol :haha::dohh:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Bahaha..the first thing my husband did wen I told him was...CRACK UP LAUGHING...haha he seemed overly thrilled to have me layin face down while he had to pull the splinter outta my butt!!! Haha he was laughin the whole time..lol he so awnry at times.. as for ur thoat, u poor thing. Seems u havin a rough way. :( try having some warm ginger ale or chamomile tea w a teaspoon of honey..it may hlp sooth ur throat to get some relieve..I hope u feel better in the am!


----------



## natjenson

Well it's cd9 today...yay for me lol...
Going to start opk-ing tomorow instead of Friday now...something inside telling me to aswell .
Feeling much better today...altho I'm left feeling a wee bit weak as I didn't eat much yesterday due to sore throat...
Think I'm going to up my intake.of vit c from now on...don't want to feel like that again soon lol.
Absolutely had enough of feeling so crap...it's been a month of it...kidneys-nail in foot-tonsillitis .....ha what the feck next eh.....lol
Either way I'm done with it.

About to start my work out with Kim cardashian...blah...stupid woman she does my head in....really your body looks like that woman bc Kanye pays for your surgery love....booo hiss pmsl....
Rant over lol

Well me petals...hope you is all is having a fantabulous day and the weather is good...it's over cast over here...thumbs down.
Come on sunshine where's you gone to? :)

Oh and mommaplus...too funny ...men eh? Pmsl :)
Hope it feels better today lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Good morning nat and glad u r feeling better!! Yay..as for me :( I feel like crap..cld not sleep last night. Layed in bed for hrs before falling asleep then woke up every few hrs..extremely tired this morn..sick to my stomach and nastiness goin on dwn below. (Tmi warning) I woke up to a thick kinda milky cm and there was a bunch..ewww..no clue y..spent most this cycle pretty dry and when there was anything it was watery..so blaaa..im prolly gona climb back into bed later..lol


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Ladies how is everyone doing today??
> 
> Not much new for me over here... I am 1DPO so I have a long wait ahead of me haha...
> 
> We have a long weekend coming up this week so I am looking forward to 3 days off! :)
> Going to Toronto for one night... and plan to garden and work around the house the rest of it... hoping we can get some sun it is much needed!
> 
> Nat - You are on CD8 right? I usually start OPK on CD10 too but now that my cycles appear to be getting longer by a few days I may start on CD12 or so.... we will see how this month goes.
> 
> Barbs - whats new? When is your IUI scheduled for this cycle? I am not sure if you saw my comment a few pages back but I asked what you thought about my fertility app.. I should be smack dab in the middle of AF (day 2 or 3) when the appt is scheduled. I am wondering If I should book it for when I wont be on AF? what do you think?
> 
> Momma - I love the name Sophie - so cute :) I am not so sure about boys names but we like Erika for a girl.. is not used much anymore and my grandfather was Erik so that would be nice. We will see I dont think anyone knows until they are in the position! haha...
> 
> Hey Hey! I've been MIA - busy day at work & I needed to be focused :) I've lacked it for the last long time. LOL
> 
> Nothing much new over here. Waiting for cycle monitoring - starts this Friday morning. And I anticipate IUI either Mon/Tues or Wed based on history.
> As for fertility clinic. You will not have to worry about being on AF. You will not be doing any cycle monitoring that day. It will be an intake & you will have a discussion about your options & it will also be a time for your RE to get to know you. Then she/he will prescribe what to do next. Which will likely be you doing cycle monitoring (so, welcome to my early morning world) & if you guys wanted to wait a bit & do timed intercourse with them, you can. So you don't have to worry about OPK's & shit. And maybe she/he will have some other ideas before suggesting some thing like IUI. But you can also jump right into IUI if you wanted to. We had the option but decided to wait until our 1 year mark first. And then you'll likely be scheduled for a routein ultrasound to make sure everything looks good - bunch of blood work for both you & your hubby. You'll see - they'll take good care of you. And make sure you get all tests needed. And then not that cycle but the one after that, you'll start CM. Depends what day of your cycle you are when you go in on the 28th. If you can make it for Day 3, you may start right away. Don't reschedule though b/c it takes about 6 weeks for tests to all come back & work on a plan & this will also delay you doing cycle monitoring.Click to expand...

Thanks Barb that is helpful!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Momma, you waiting for AF or going to start testing? Sorry to hear about your card :( I guess that means you have to wait?! :(
> 
> Nat, I hope you feel better soon. What a bummer - you poor thing - like you haven't had it rough enough lately being in the hospital & crap :(
> 
> Boring over here if you ask me. But you know it means I can't obsess if I'm pregnant :) LOL
> 
> Meg, congrats for being in your TWW :) WAHOOO! You'll be testing right? When are you planning to start?!

Thanks... I dont know about testing... I assume I will because I have them and I usually dont. But I hate testing at the same time lol... I think I would probably wait until at least 10DPO which would be next Thursday.


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies... 2DPO today - long way to go haha...

Sooooooo TMI but this morning I had the biggest thickest glob of white CM I ever saw lol.... I was like WTF is that! I only noticed because there was some in the toilet after I went pee but then I checked and there was lots more. Oh the joyous things our bodies do


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> Good morning nat and glad u r feeling better!! Yay..as for me :( I feel like crap..cld not sleep last night. Layed in bed for hrs before falling asleep then woke up every few hrs..extremely tired this morn..sick to my stomach and nastiness goin on dwn below. (Tmi warning) I woke up to a thick kinda milky cm and there was a bunch..ewww..no clue y..spent most this cycle pretty dry and when there was anything it was watery..so blaaa..im prolly gona climb back into bed later..lol

Not to mention terrible af type cramps today. I had lots of cramping last cycle but I though it was due to stoppin the bcp..im sure thats all done outta my system seein I wasnt on them even a yr..


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I just did some Maca reading & for some woman it lengthens their LP & some it shortens. Lengthening is OK - it means that if you get pregnant you'll have a good LP support. I wouldn't worry about it. XO
> 
> Good luck Momma! Keep us posted w/your tests :)
> 
> Ahhhh this is exellent news...phewwww annnnnnnd breath lol...
> I did worry a little but also in the back of my mind I worked it out that longer lp means more progesterone which means ideal conditions for successfull implantation...if it happens.:thumbup:
> 
> Will be thinking about you and your iui barbs...I sooo hope it works for you and dh...
> I hear you about the not missing this ...it's a loooong journey more so for you tho but it kind of emotionally draining process isn't it...
> 
> Re:3 months barbs :hugs:....it's still early days -emotionally...it's bound to still suck for you...I'm getting closer to my supposed due date and it STiLL hurts to think about but we got to just carry on love...it's a horrible thought and every so often without warning I burst into tears when I start think about the what ifs and the whys...I suppose it's hard to get on with but needs must .
> I hope the pain of it all starts to get easier ASAP for you .:hugs:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> OH thanks so much for your support!!! YOu know where I'm coming from. :hugs:
> I just want to move on with my life. I want all of us to get our bfps' & be happy :) Celebrate in our joy. Support eachother through pregnancy. But I am moving on - and I'm not trying to dwell on it at all. So yay me.
> I hope this IUI is going to work. I feel much more optimistic & excited doing IUI but I"m also affraid to get to excited.
> You know, the second IUI I felt like it worked. I had a hard time totally convincing myself but I felt different. I didn't even drink in the TWW. Maybe 1 glass or smth because I had this feeling I may be pregnant. And I was. The first IUI I didn't feel anything. Maybe there is some intuition?!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that would be sooo cool if we did all get our bfp's eh.:happydance:
> Glad your able to consider moving on....in the past I have dwelled on the earlier mcs and it sucked BIG TIME...this time it hurt like mad...I think thee most hurtful mc so far but I seemed to be able to pick myself back up ....
> Something told me to be strong...like the intuition I guess lol...but even tho I am being strong when I think about the whole process of it all my heart aches and I get this overwhelming feeling to fill that void inside again...
> I am a Christian and I still can't help but wonder WHY?....but my faith keeps me going and I guess it wasn't meant to be...
> I hate the thought of the next 9 weeks to come...no baby...I hate it I really do...
> Sometimes I feel alittle anger about it too...I did everything right...and I see these people sometimes walking down the street smoking their cigarettes effing and blinding at each other,pregnant...pushing a pram with a 1yr old in it towing 4 other kids behind them yelling at them to hurry the feck up...and my heart sinks....if only they truly knew the pain inside of me...
> But I guess that's there life and not mine and ladies like all of us on here would truly appreciate a bundle of joy in our arms...
> The lovely Kate Middleton is showing a lovely bump now...she so tiny tho...apparently the media over here as so how managed to find out that she will be staying with her parents when the baby comes....I wonder how that's going to work out then?
> Either way I wish her all the best :flower: she's lovely.
> Well look at me ....my lil fingers have done a flipping marathon essay again lol
> Sorry barbs...lol
> Anyway....I wish you and dh all the vey best with the iui and I am sending all my thoughts and good wishes to you both...:flower:
> 
> Bring on Friday eh :happydance:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Your MC was when you were much further along. Your MC is far different than mine & I think that's why I can move on. Nothing showed on the ultrasound. It was a Chemical Pregnancy. It's still painful because it could have amounted to a baby in my belly today. But I'm really not focusing my energies on it. I can't dwell on it. So I'm looking forward to next week. I hope by next week today I will have ovulated & will be preggers. I know that it may take more than this cycle of IUI but I do hope that for the sake of all I have gone through, I'll get it on the first round. I think Karma & the Universe owes that much to me. 

There's so many undeserving parents & unfit ones in this world getting knocked up by getting coughed on LOL. Its some times a very cruel & unfair world we live in.


----------



## barbikins

Meg, you posted very early this morning. Do you usually get up this early?! GAH!

Good luck this TWW!!! I hope you will get your bfp. Fingers crossed. And I hope you will get all your answers from the fertility clinic. How are you feeling about it?
I felt like I could deal with an issue to fix but would be hard for an unexplained infertility. Lucky us its the later, huh?! GAH...and le sigh.

I hope you will have to cancel that appointment ;) When is testing day?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, you posted very early this morning. Do you usually get up this early?! GAH!
> 
> Good luck this TWW!!! I hope you will get your bfp. Fingers crossed. And I hope you will get all your answers from the fertility clinic. How are you feeling about it?
> I felt like I could deal with an issue to fix but would be hard for an unexplained infertility. Lucky us its the later, huh?! GAH...and le sigh.
> 
> I hope you will have to cancel that appointment ;) When is testing day?

Testing day could be next Thursday I guess which is 10DPO haha we will see how long I last haha

I came in early today for a meeting so I had a few minutes to post haha

I wake up at 630 most days though :D 

I really dont want to go to this appointment either..... I feel like pushing it back again.....


----------



## barbikins

When would AF be due? On the 27th??

I would say go to the appointment & get the ball rolling. It's best for you to know now if there is some thing that needs tweaking than waiting for so much longer & finding out later & knowing you could have done some thing about it now. You know? You guys have up to 1 year before you're considered 'infertile' & your doctor would advise on seeing a Fertility Doctor but I consider this being proactive. I didn't want to wait a whole year if there was a simple solution to be had. 

Wow that's damn early meeting! I can't get out of bed before 7am & even then I have trouble. Now that we're going to be moving closer to work I think I could get away with waking up around 7.30am :o) Yahoo!!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> When would AF be due? On the 27th??
> 
> I would say go to the appointment & get the ball rolling. It's best for you to know now if there is some thing that needs tweaking than waiting for so much longer & finding out later & knowing you could have done some thing about it now. You know? You guys have up to 1 year before you're considered 'infertile' & your doctor would advise on seeing a Fertility Doctor but I consider this being proactive. I didn't want to wait a whole year if there was a simple solution to be had.
> 
> Wow that's damn early meeting! I can't get out of bed before 7am & even then I have trouble. Now that we're going to be moving closer to work I think I could get away with waking up around 7.30am :o) Yahoo!!!!

I know you are right.... I really just hope that tests come back saying things are good and then we can try naturally for awhile longer... that is my plan

I agree I shouldnt wait in case there is an issue that needs fixing. But part of me just says meh give it another 6 months. I dont know if I would regret that or not though.

And AF should be due around the 26th or so


----------



## natjenson

Dam my work out was hard this afternoon....it took me all my energy to sit and whatch that pmsl...
Feel so much better for it lol
Think my eyeballs must have burnt atleast 5calrories there lol...
Oh well I will try again tormorro ...I'm ditching Kim kardashian tho...that body if hers is a kick in the flipping theath lol....think ill stick to my shadow boxing and pretend its her I'm boxing pmsl....
Naaaa she's alright ...I spose.

Well ladies this waiting game is soooo boring isn't it...can't wait to pee pee on them stickys tmr lol...
Probably have absolutely no colour in them lines tho lol...oh well ...
Hope you are all ok today...
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg, I totally hear what you are saying. That's why we waited. You just have to go with what you desire. As long as you're OK with waiting then when and if you do anything more aggressive is up to you. I knew I didn't want to wait longer than I had to. That's where I was at.

Nat good for you for working out! Good to keep the body healthy :)
That's why I decided to take up running & I want to do some weight baring exercises too.

OPK's tomorrow eh? YAH! Hope you get your O sooner than last month. FX

I felt like garbage today, ladies. Yesterday I felt queasy all day & today I had a major nausea fit & had the runs :( I'm just BLARGH. I wanted to go run today so I'll see how I feel when I get home. I will either go for a run or do some stuff at home with weights.

XO


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg, I totally hear what you are saying. That's why we waited. You just have to go with what you desire. As long as you're OK with waiting then when and if you do anything more aggressive is up to you. I knew I didn't want to wait longer than I had to. That's where I was at.
> 
> Nat good for you for working out! Good to keep the body healthy :)
> That's why I decided to take up running & I want to do some weight baring exercises too.
> 
> OPK's tomorrow eh? YAH! Hope you get your O sooner than last month. FX
> 
> I felt like garbage today, ladies. Yesterday I felt queasy all day & today I had a major nausea fit & had the runs :( I'm just BLARGH. I wanted to go run today so I'll see how I feel when I get home. I will either go for a run or do some stuff at home with weights.
> 
> XO

Sorry bout the blaaa feeling but im right w ya!!! Im totally exhausted..very crabby, the dh cldnt wait to go to wrk..haha ive been sittin and fighting back the urge to throw up all day. Its awful!! I really feel like sh#@ today. Ready to go to bed. :((


----------



## mommaplus05

Goodmornin! Feel ok so far. Crampy for sure. Cervix is high, very tightly closed and mushy! Hopin its a good sign. Nauseau hasnt kicked in to bad yet but only been up an hr. Nose is stuffy drivin me nuts but my mood is better than yesterday..yesterday was just horrible. Was biting everyones head off but wantin to cry at same time..cld have been bad pms! I just dnt ever remember having pms before..lol who knows! Heres to 9dpo and I plan on taking an hpt on saturday at 11dpo!! Cant wait to poas!! Hows everyone this mornin?? Nat? Barbs?? Meg??


----------



## Petzy

Hey Momma! You are getting close to testing weeee lol :) Best of luck!!

Nat - Good for you working out! I got home yesterday and put on my workout clothes and instead of hitting the treadmill I went outside as it was so goregous out... did an hour long power walk and it was great. Then DH and I went out to dinner (At The Keg Barb! lol) and it was delish haha

Barb - Sorry you felt blah yesterday - I hope you are much better today after a good nights sleep...

3DPO over here and its moving slowly. Still lots of thick white CM which is not common for me but could be anything - I will see if I dry up in the next couple days like I usually do.

So looking forward to this long weekend I tell you! BBQ on Friday and Toronto on Saturday for the night should be great... opening the pool on Monday and dreading that haha.


----------



## barbikins

hey momma! good luck this weekend testing.
i feel much better so far today. the nausea & stuff has subsided thankfully. i ate a relatively bland dinner so hope that helps. 
How's everyone else?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hey Momma! You are getting close to testing weeee lol :) Best of luck!!
> 
> Nat - Good for you working out! I got home yesterday and put on my workout clothes and instead of hitting the treadmill I went outside as it was so goregous out... did an hour long power walk and it was great. Then DH and I went out to dinner (At The Keg Barb! lol) and it was delish haha
> 
> Barb - Sorry you felt blah yesterday - I hope you are much better today after a good nights sleep...
> 
> 3DPO over here and its moving slowly. Still lots of thick white CM which is not common for me but could be anything - I will see if I dry up in the next couple days like I usually do.
> 
> So looking forward to this long weekend I tell you! BBQ on Friday and Toronto on Saturday for the night should be great... opening the pool on Monday and dreading that haha.

Hey! I didn't see your message this morning. Boooooo!

It's awesome weather - I can't wait for the long weekend. WE have tomorrow off too :) WHOOO!

Yeah my stomach is better today but still wonky. Just trying to eat my lunch & totally lost my appetite :( I don't know what the hell is going on with me.

Meg did you have the baseball steak at Key? Yum. That stuffs GOOD!

I don't have too much plans this weekend. Tomorrow I plan to go for a run & sit out in the sun & have the house all to myself until the evening. Saturday nothing really. Sunday I am taking a friend of mine to the Spa for her birthday. Monday I'm hanging out with my step-daughter for the day - not sure what we'll do. I just want to relax. Oh & I won't be sleeping in because of my cycle monitoring that starts tomorrow. Boo. I will go to sleep early tonight though. Maybe 9.30 b/c its a faking early wake up call. But I can always nap tomorrow. YAH!

PS: I always get creamy CM for the first few days after O & then it dries up.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hey Momma! You are getting close to testing weeee lol :) Best of luck!!
> 
> Nat - Good for you working out! I got home yesterday and put on my workout clothes and instead of hitting the treadmill I went outside as it was so goregous out... did an hour long power walk and it was great. Then DH and I went out to dinner (At The Keg Barb! lol) and it was delish haha
> 
> Barb - Sorry you felt blah yesterday - I hope you are much better today after a good nights sleep...
> 
> 3DPO over here and its moving slowly. Still lots of thick white CM which is not common for me but could be anything - I will see if I dry up in the next couple days like I usually do.
> 
> So looking forward to this long weekend I tell you! BBQ on Friday and Toronto on Saturday for the night should be great... opening the pool on Monday and dreading that haha.
> 
> Hey! I didn't see your message this morning. Boooooo!
> 
> It's awesome weather - I can't wait for the long weekend. WE have tomorrow off too :) WHOOO!
> 
> Yeah my stomach is better today but still wonky. Just trying to eat my lunch & totally lost my appetite :( I don't know what the hell is going on with me.
> 
> Meg did you have the baseball steak at Key? Yum. That stuffs GOOD!
> 
> I don't have too much plans this weekend. Tomorrow I plan to go for a run & sit out in the sun & have the house all to myself until the evening. Saturday nothing really. Sunday I am taking a friend of mine to the Spa for her birthday. Monday I'm hanging out with my step-daughter for the day - not sure what we'll do. I just want to relax. Oh & I won't be sleeping in because of my cycle monitoring that starts tomorrow. Boo. I will go to sleep early tonight though. Maybe 9.30 b/c its a faking early wake up call. But I can always nap tomorrow. YAH!
> 
> PS: I always get creamy CM for the first few days after O & then it dries up.Click to expand...

Hiya Barb! You are off tomorrow? AHHH im so jealous! I may be able to get off for a half day we will see... ah well~!

Sounds like a nice relaxing weekend :)

Hey I was going to say dont forget to hit the LCBO because they may strike at midnight LOL - I went at lunch and got some wine and beer just in case lol... dont want to be totally out of options :D


----------



## natjenson

Hiya girls....how we all doing today...sorry to hear your all not been feeling so good..hope you gets well soon.:flower: :hugs:
I've had the worst cramping for two days...horrid.and I'm a little confused too ...had a few twinges in the ovary area today too...normally warning signs which side I will o but this cycle both sides....confused dot comage...well only time will tell.:)


SOOOOO THE TEST FEST BEGINS.....YAYE!
I opk'd earlier this afternoon...not much to report there...about to take my evening one...doubting that will show much either really...
I'm guessing it will be a weekender positive this cycle...so Monday ish should be 1 dpo...don't know yet tho lol

Meg...sounds like a great weekend to come...great news about the weather too :happydance:

Barbs...will be thinking of you and that early morning tmr...bet your glad to be getting on with the iui already :flower:

Momma...glad to hear your on the mend today...I been there...emotional and moody all at once...no worrys it will pass....if you feel like a cry have it when you got five mins...you'll feel better for it lol...:hugs:

Well ladies hope your all having a great day today...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ooh meg barbs....what's happening in Canada this weekend then? Sorry really curios lol....sounds fun.:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Hey! We have booze at home so I am not worried. The Beer Store will be open, Wine Rack. And I don't think this will last very long either!!!

Nat, we have Victoria Day long weekend ;)
You get Monday off too right?

I can't wait for tomorrow - I get the house to myself. Right now my FIL is w/us all week & my SD is coming on the weekend & I won't have much time to my self over the next weeks. :(


----------



## barbikins

and yes - I am glad to be back on the IUI track! WAHOO! And I always trigger earlier than I'd normally Ovulate so I know I won't be waiting as long. Nice.


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok so im an idiot..one, I did wat I said I wasnt gona, and two I accidentally grabbed blue dye! Uggghhh..such bs..was soo mad wen I got home but was forced to pee..lol..I didnt hold and it was afternoon pee..stupid blue dye! I did an invert for ya..wat ya think
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130516_134742.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommaplus05

This one Is not inverted
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130516_134249.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommaplus05

Im sure there evaps or dye runs or sumthin. I have never takin a blye dye that didnt have sum kinda freekin line. Ugghhh...guess ima wait til sat and retest..but it b another blue dye cuz I got 2pk..if same then I just gona wait for af and buy frer..


----------



## mommaplus05

This one is more clear
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130516_141627.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Hey! We have booze at home so I am not worried. The Beer Store will be open, Wine Rack. And I don't think this will last very long either!!!
> 
> Nat, we have Victoria Day long weekend ;)
> You get Monday off too right?
> 
> I can't wait for tomorrow - I get the house to myself. Right now my FIL is w/us all week & my SD is coming on the weekend & I won't have much time to my self over the next weeks. :(

Ahhhh Victoria Day......what is that exactly? Lol
Sounds interesting either way...we haven't got it over here but I think we need it lol...
Not got Monday off either...:( lol
Well happy Victoria Day for you all :thumbup:
Hope it's a gooden :flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> This one is more clear

Ooh momma....that is defo something but I can't say weather or not it's an evap love...
I really hope that is the start of your bfp...
U silly billy buying blues eh lol
Don't worry tho I would end up doing the same thing through just not looking at what I buying lol :flower:

Frer is defo on the cards here love :thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Wow just googled Victoria Day...sounds AMAIZING...wish I was there...celebrating our queen...
It says that Toronto puts on spectacular events and displays as one of two main hosts of the country...
So it's lots of fireworks over there this weekend....wow I really would love to see this one day...I'm well jel...enjoy girls...drink up and hope you have LOADS of fun...:)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Bat I thought many you guys also celebrated. I just learned something new :)

Momma it's hard to say. I see the thin line but blue dye is so bad. So many evaps. I've had many!!!! Buy pink dye.


----------



## Petzy

Wow I was shocked to log on and see no posts yet from today!

Nat I thought you guys celebrated Victoria day too! I will admit its not really a big deal around here other than the event in Toronto, etc that you mentioned... most towns do fireworks on the holiday Monday.... but its really a lovely long weekend for us working stiffs haha and in Canada in particular people tend to go away - maybe to a cottage or something or day trips like me.... love it either way! grateful to the queen! LOL

Well I am only 4DPO today so I have nothing to report! Hope you ladies are fab as usual

Looking forward to my BBQ tonight and a great weekend :)

How is everyone?


----------



## ChereMichelle

I'm in Vancouver and we have some celebrations but doesn't sound like close to what TO does! I agree w/ Petzy, a welcome long weekend for working stiffs and the unofficial start to summer. Weather here is sunny and beautiful so I'm thankful the rain has stayed away. I'm 10 DPO and am feeling my boobs are bigger - but is this wishful thinking cause I have small ones? LOL. Felt some cramping and back aches yesterday late afternoon and was convinced AF came. (due 5/21) Rushed to bathroom, nothing. Bought an early preg test but Im scared. I think I'll wait till she's overdue....


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> I'm in Vancouver and we have some celebrations but doesn't sound like close to what TO does! I agree w/ Petzy, a welcome long weekend for working stiffs and the unofficial start to summer. Weather here is sunny and beautiful so I'm thankful the rain has stayed away. I'm 10 DPO and am feeling my boobs are bigger - but is this wishful thinking cause I have small ones? LOL. Felt some cramping and back aches yesterday late afternoon and was convinced AF came. (due 5/21) Rushed to bathroom, nothing. Bought an early preg test but Im scared. I think I'll wait till she's overdue....

Hi Chere - looks like you are in a similar boat! :) See if you can hold out until AF is due , but if not, you should be able to get a reliable test answer within the next couple days....

And yes I totally agree re long weekend :) It is sunny here too


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!

Victoria day here is mostly celebrated for the extra day off work & some fireworks LOL. I dont' celebrate with the general public!
Meg, what are you up to tonight in TO?

My results from today's tests are "progressing well".
My estrogen: 409, Right Ovary with 1.3cm Eggy & great lining. 
What confused me is I was told I would get the shot in the next couple of days but those results dont match up to when I got the shots the last two times. 
I'm supposed to go to the spa on Sunday with my girlfriend & I need to know for sure this nurse knows what she's talking about b/c then I have to cancel tomorrow morning - the spa. 
UGH.


----------



## barbikins

Yep I was right - too early.
I will be seeing a nurse after my ultrasound in the morning to see if I need to cancel my spa appointment Sunday. Hoping not to! 
I have a feeling IUI may fall on Monday.


----------



## barbikins

Nat, how are you doing today?! How is your OPK's going???

Momma - did you retest today? 

Meg, hope you're having a good Friday :)


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Wow just googled Victoria Day...sounds AMAIZING...wish I was there...celebrating our queen...
> It says that Toronto puts on spectacular events and displays as one of two main hosts of the country...
> So it's lots of fireworks over there this weekend....wow I really would love to see this one day...I'm well jel...enjoy girls...drink up and hope you have LOADS of fun...:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I'm with Meg - it's not as amazing as it sounds. Perhaps in Ottawa they do some thing bigger but not in Toronto. Fireworks but mostly - it's just a long weekend. And most Canadian's go camping. Which is crazy. Because its never warm enough lol


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Nat, how are you doing today?! How is your OPK's going???
> 
> Momma - did you retest today?
> 
> Meg, hope you're having a good Friday :)

Good to hear u have a nice lil eggy...:) no I didnt test today..I ended up takin the other blue dye from same pk yesterday..lol curiousity got the best of me..it was the exact same..im sureIt was bfn w that lil skinny blue line..the second on had a thick line that was super super faint but one edge was darker than the rest..so im convinced they r evaps..I am gona try to go to get a frer tomorrow...im really fatigued today..cm doesnt exist, cramps r gone..no more nauseau..but I woke up w such a tummy ache!! Uggghh.. (srry tmi gross) but I literally had to haul as to the bathroom..barely made it. Like 4xs!! Uggghh feelin better now..ate a sandwich a lil tummy rumble but all else is well..im kicked back in reclyner half asleep watchin lmn..haha..im not nearly as anxious as last cycle. I just gota feelin its all bfn..fertility friend never detected o..so it says im not due for af for another 9days!! Wow..guess we will see..if I did o on cd 11, then af shld show in bout 4-5 days I reckon..I wnt consider myself "late" til may 27wen ff says af suppose to show..im still early! Just pretty certain it gona b bfn...


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat, how are you doing today?! How is your OPK's going???
> 
> Momma - did you retest today?
> 
> Meg, hope you're having a good Friday :)

Hey barbs :)
Yeah doing ok I guess....opks still quite week...not even a sign of strength yet...recon it might be tmr night before it starts show some sort of gearing up...I've worked out by judging by my previous opk-ing that it takes 3/4 days of gearing up and opks getting darker befor I get my positive...then add another day for ov time I'm looking at another five or so days yet befor I can say 1dpo I reckon..that puts me to next teus/wens....boooo....so it's another late o his cycle AGAIN!!! Ill be roughly cd 16/17 ...
Lp is solid tho so it's ok...suppose I only got to worry about that if its shorter than ten days.:wacko:

So how is your weekend going? Good I hope.
Hope your spa day doesnt have to be cancelled barbs...always a nice treat that.:thumbup:
Hope the weather stays kind to you over your holibob.

Was thinking about you this afternoon...hoping your CM is going as well as it could for you...
We had good news here in the uk today...scientists have managed to up the success rate of poor quality eggs for ivf ...an increase of up to 80% success rates...
Good but no good for me lol...no spondoolys for that :dohh:
And also yesterday a celebrity..don't know if you heard of her...Tina Malone...me mee from shameless.....she's 51 had ivf...harvested 18 eggs and implanted two of them...preggers...hummmmm don't know what I think of this you know....
Happy for her but worry about her age ...hope it goes well for her tho.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Nat, how are you doing today?! How is your OPK's going???
> 
> Momma - did you retest today?
> 
> Meg, hope you're having a good Friday :)
> 
> Good to hear u have a nice lil eggy...:) no I didnt test today..I ended up takin the other blue dye from same pk yesterday..lol curiousity got the best of me..it was the exact same..im sureIt was bfn w that lil skinny blue line..the second on had a thick line that was super super faint but one edge was darker than the rest..so im convinced they r evaps..I am gona try to go to get a frer tomorrow...im really fatigued today..cm doesnt exist, cramps r gone..no more nauseau..but I woke up w such a tummy ache!! Uggghh.. (srry tmi gross) but I literally had to haul as to the bathroom..barely made it. Like 4xs!! Uggghh feelin better now..ate a sandwich a lil tummy rumble but all else is well..im kicked back in reclyner half asleep watchin lmn..haha..im not nearly as anxious as last cycle. I just gota feelin its all bfn..fertility friend never detected o..so it says im not due for af for another 9days!! Wow..guess we will see..if I did o on cd 11, then af shld show in bout 4-5 days I reckon..I wnt consider myself "late" til may 27wen ff says af suppose to show..im still early! Just pretty certain it gona b bfn...Click to expand...

Hey momma sorry about those dam Evaps...cruel they blue dye tests are...
Hope it's not an evap tho and it's a start of an early bfp for you...
Sorry to hear about your poorly tum too....wow we all been in the wars. This month eh?

I'm thinking your ff won't detect o as you don't temp or opk...temp more reliable as there should be a clear shift in thermal temperature for at least three days after o...
Very helpful if confusion occurs :flower:

Hope you get well soon momma :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies happy Saturday!

Momma did you manage to get yourself a pink dye test??

I am feeling a bit hung myself lol can't handle it like I used to! Hah....

Off to toronto later today for the night. Looking forward to it. 

How's everyone?

5 dpo over here so nada new with me!


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> Hi ladies happy Saturday!
> 
> Momma did you manage to get yourself a pink dye test??
> 
> I am feeling a bit hung myself lol can't handle it like I used to! Hah....
> 
> Off to toronto later today for the night. Looking forward to it.
> 
> How's everyone?
> 
> 5 dpo over here so nada new with me!

5Dpo? Yay..gettin closer!! When will u begin testing? I dnt know how many dpo I am..lol I quit countin..lol im prolly a wk from af..I havent gotten a pink dye yet..im gona run to town wen my hubby goea to wrk at 2.. so rest assured I will b testing by 4!! Lol I will update soon as I get back from town..im excited but totally not convinced im gona see a positive..like no symptoms at all now..no cm, cervix medium..nauseau stayed gone yesterday, was very fatigued but that it! Lol no sore boobs literally nada! So im not too confident in gettin that bfp this cycle..


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!

Momma sorry to hear your test is probably a dud - defo use a pink dye test going forward. I've accidentally bought blue before thinking it was pink. Those no-name brands or store brands. And sorry to hear about your tummy - hope you feel better xo
If you're a week after ovulation wait a few more days before you test again - you're very early days.

Nat, thanks for thinking of me! I hope your OPK's start to turn dark. What is your average timing per month for the positive OPK?
Beyonce is also pregnant with her second child - been confirmed. I swear its like everyone is pregnant. I never used to really notice or care about this shit before. BAH. And 50 years old - I feel like she shouldnt be getting pregnant. There is a lot of risk for the baby to have learning disabilities & such. It's fairly selfish IMO.

Meg, have fun tonight in TO. Are you going clubbing? Dinner?
I have no major plans. Making spaghetti & meat balls for dinner - yum. Been craving it.

Well looks like I will be having my IUI on Monday & Tuesday! YAH! I thought so too. My estrogen is high apparently which means things happen quickly. My estrogen went way up today & my eggy is 15mm so I recon it'll be 17mm tomorrow & then great timing for next day's IUI. Whoop!!!!

Well I'm going to spend the next few hours running errands & then when I come home I will be preparing dinner. I'll talk to you ladies later on this weekend.

xoxox


----------



## natjenson

Well well well....I totally wasn't expecting this!!!
ABSOLUTLEY NO o pains either....
We went to see The Lord Mayors show today and I forgot to take opk with me so I tested as soon as I got home....did it twice as I couldn't believe it came back this positive...
So Monday I guess I'm 1dpo....I've o'd way too early this time....for me anyway...I normally o around cd 15/16 .....so this time it will be cd 13....
Hmmmmm not sure what to think about this really...happy I spose....just got this feeling niggling at me....worried that something's up.....maybe it's all the vit b6 I'm taking wich is a pretty high dose.....got to double that does on Monday now...

Re:50 yrs old barbs......I'm thinking this is way dangerous too....very worried for her really...not to mention slightly jealous aswell....like how the feck is this fair lol.
And re:beyonce. ,!!!!, OMG!
Can't not believe that....she only just had blue and she's on it again....she isn't even hands on...the nanny is!
Oh well it is what it is I suppose.:shrug:

Meg...hanging eh lol....sod it get sloshed lol....why not eh...you deserve it love...
You been through ALOT I think you deserve fun you know.

Momma.....post your test already lol.....hope it's a bfp.:happydance:

Well hope everybody's having a great day...the sun is glorious here....we got slightly burnt today...ooooops.:dohh:

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Well well well....I totally wasn't expecting this!!!
> ABSOLUTLEY NO o pains either....
> We went to see The Lord Mayors show today and I forgot to take opk with me so I tested as soon as I got home....did it twice as I couldn't believe it came back this positive...
> So Monday I guess I'm 1dpo....I've o'd way too early this time....for me anyway...I normally o around cd 15/16 .....so this time it will be cd 13....
> Hmmmmm not sure what to think about this really...happy I spose....just got this feeling niggling at me....worried that something's up.....maybe it's all the vit b6 I'm taking wich is a pretty high dose.....got to double that does on Monday now...
> 
> Re:50 yrs old barbs......I'm thinking this is way dangerous too....very worried for her really...not to mention slightly jealous aswell....like how the feck is this fair lol.
> And re:beyonce. ,!!!!, OMG!
> Can't not believe that....she only just had blue and she's on it again....she isn't even hands on...the nanny is!
> Oh well it is what it is I suppose.:shrug:
> 
> Meg...hanging eh lol....sod it get sloshed lol....why not eh...you deserve it love...
> You been through ALOT I think you deserve fun you know.
> 
> Momma.....post your test already lol.....hope it's a bfp.:happydance:
> 
> Well hope everybody's having a great day...the sun is glorious here....we got slightly burnt today...ooooops.:dohh:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Yay!!! That is a pos opk!!!! Hopin this cycle is soooo promising I have a great feeling for u!! Im gona poas like crazy soon as I get to twn and bk..lol plan on leavin in a few to go getem..whoop!!


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Well well well....I totally wasn't expecting this!!!
> ABSOLUTLEY NO o pains either....
> We went to see The Lord Mayors show today and I forgot to take opk with me so I tested as soon as I got home....did it twice as I couldn't believe it came back this positive...
> So Monday I guess I'm 1dpo....I've o'd way too early this time....for me anyway...I normally o around cd 15/16 .....so this time it will be cd 13....
> Hmmmmm not sure what to think about this really...happy I spose....just got this feeling niggling at me....worried that something's up.....maybe it's all the vit b6 I'm taking wich is a pretty high dose.....got to double that does on Monday now...
> 
> Re:50 yrs old barbs......I'm thinking this is way dangerous too....very worried for her really...not to mention slightly jealous aswell....like how the feck is this fair lol.
> And re:beyonce. ,!!!!, OMG!
> Can't not believe that....she only just had blue and she's on it again....she isn't even hands on...the nanny is!
> Oh well it is what it is I suppose.:shrug:
> 
> Meg...hanging eh lol....sod it get sloshed lol....why not eh...you deserve it love...
> You been through ALOT I think you deserve fun you know.
> 
> Momma.....post your test already lol.....hope it's a bfp.:happydance:
> 
> Well hope everybody's having a great day...the sun is glorious here....we got slightly burnt today...ooooops.:dohh:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Yay!!! That is a pos opk!!!! Hopin this cycle is soooo promising I have a great feeling for u!! Im gona poas like crazy soon as I get to twn and bk..lol plan on leavin in a few to go getem..whoop!!Click to expand...

Aahhhh thanks momma.:thumbup:
Stalking the thread waiting for your picy post lol....so what time is where you are....it's like 8pm here....
Hope you get that bfp when you have your wee wee lol...try and hold it for more than two hrs ....

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Momma sorry to hear your test is probably a dud - defo use a pink dye test going forward. I've accidentally bought blue before thinking it was pink. Those no-name brands or store brands. And sorry to hear about your tummy - hope you feel better xo
> If you're a week after ovulation wait a few more days before you test again - you're very early days.
> 
> Nat, thanks for thinking of me! I hope your OPK's start to turn dark. What is your average timing per month for the positive OPK?
> Beyonce is also pregnant with her second child - been confirmed. I swear its like everyone is pregnant. I never used to really notice or care about this shit before. BAH. And 50 years old - I feel like she shouldnt be getting pregnant. There is a lot of risk for the baby to have learning disabilities & such. It's fairly selfish IMO.
> 
> Meg, have fun tonight in TO. Are you going clubbing? Dinner?
> I have no major plans. Making spaghetti & meat balls for dinner - yum. Been craving it.
> 
> Well looks like I will be having my IUI on Monday & Tuesday! YAH! I thought so too. My estrogen is high apparently which means things happen quickly. My estrogen went way up today & my eggy is 15mm so I recon it'll be 17mm tomorrow & then great timing for next day's IUI. Whoop!!!!
> 
> Well I'm going to spend the next few hours running errands & then when I come home I will be preparing dinner. I'll talk to you ladies later on this weekend.
> 
> xoxox

Ah yes good old spaghetti and meatballs ,my DH favourite ! A weekly event in my house lol 

No I am definitely not a clubber at all haha. We got a hotel on Wellington and king west and are going to dinner and a second city show. We went last summer and loved it. Should be great. Tomorrow probably a bit of wandering around and shopping before heading to my inlaws cottage on Lake Erie. Can't wait. 

That's great about Monday and Tuesday. I guess they don't close for Victoria Day! Lol. Weeeee


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Well well well....I totally wasn't expecting this!!!
> ABSOLUTLEY NO o pains either....
> We went to see The Lord Mayors show today and I forgot to take opk with me so I tested as soon as I got home....did it twice as I couldn't believe it came back this positive...
> So Monday I guess I'm 1dpo....I've o'd way too early this time....for me anyway...I normally o around cd 15/16 .....so this time it will be cd 13....
> Hmmmmm not sure what to think about this really...happy I spose....just got this feeling niggling at me....worried that something's up.....maybe it's all the vit b6 I'm taking wich is a pretty high dose.....got to double that does on Monday now...
> 
> Re:50 yrs old barbs......I'm thinking this is way dangerous too....very worried for her really...not to mention slightly jealous aswell....like how the feck is this fair lol.
> And re:beyonce. ,!!!!, OMG!
> Can't not believe that....she only just had blue and she's on it again....she isn't even hands on...the nanny is!
> Oh well it is what it is I suppose.:shrug:
> 
> Meg...hanging eh lol....sod it get sloshed lol....why not eh...you deserve it love...
> You been through ALOT I think you deserve fun you know.
> 
> Momma.....post your test already lol.....hope it's a bfp.:happydance:
> 
> Well hope everybody's having a great day...the sun is glorious here....we got slightly burnt today...ooooops.:dohh:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat looks like you have yourself a positive OPK girl! :happydance:

Now go grab DH for a roll in the hay LOL. 

Yes yes overdid it a tad last night haha. No wine for me tonight I will be sticking to a cold bottled drink I can slowly sip LOL 

Yep beyonce appears to be knocked up again. I have noticed some celebrities seem to be very hands on moms and others are not. I don't know enough about her to weigh in though


----------



## natjenson

Ok look at what I just found...it's about testing ph levels vaginally....read on its not just about infections...it goes on to tell you about normall acidity levels...which may interesting if we want to know how good our cm is..,.
I may look into this....


https://womenshealth.about.com/od/vaginalhealth/a/vaginalphtestin.htm

Hope this proves interesting ladies :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

I'm a bit confused girls....I have no Ewcm...and no o pains but opk positive...I do have watery cm but very little of it...this is not like me at all...
I'm just going to go with opk's...and temps.
I'm expecting a higher temp tmr or next day if I've o'd...
Just a wee bit worried about bd-ing...did it mon wens fri....not good :(
Defo on tonight lol and tmr just for good measure...and Sunday just to make sure...probably Tuesday too lol...feck it ill have to cover Wednesday too...and thursday?well I think we all know the score here lol...


Haaaa just relised we have done smep without intention ....oh well we'll see how that goes then lol :shrug:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Well I got me a 4days sooner answer brand hpt..pink dye and BFN..:( I thought it was gona b..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130518_163019.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommaplus05

Heres one not inverted..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130518_163120.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ChereMichelle

Dammit. 11 DPO, AF not due till 5/21. Just wiped and a small amount of bright red blood. That was an hour ago. Nothing since, well haven't peed, but on liner I mean. I have had backache, sore boobs for days, and now some cramping so a matter of time I guess. I'm so disappointed. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## mommaplus05

I guess ill wait til like tues or wen but im sure they gona b bfn..i felt totally preggers last mo..soooo nuthin now..


----------



## barbikins

Yay Nat!!! Make sure
To BD!!!! Yahoooo!! I should be 1 dpo on Tuesday but the office will confirm that for me. More or less. I'm excited for my IUI. I feel a renewed sense of hope. But I'm not sure how I really feel yet. I'm trying not to give my hopes up. I'm afraid if it doesn't work :(
Ok so I'm nervous too. 

Not sure about eatting hammered. Too many super early morning & I will likely not drink much in my TWW.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Yay Nat!!! Make sure
> To BD!!!! Yahoooo!! I should be 1 dpo on Tuesday but the office will confirm that for me. More or less. I'm excited for my IUI. I feel a renewed sense of hope. But I'm not sure how I really feel yet. I'm trying not to give my hopes up. I'm afraid if it doesn't work :(
> Ok so I'm nervous too.
> 
> Not sure about eatting hammered. Too many super early morning & I will likely not drink much in my TWW.

Hey barbs :)
Totally surprised me the opk.. Last nights was soooo negative...strange.
No o signs other than opk.:shrug:
Glad your looking forward to iui...
.early morning do suck don't they lol
I'm half expecting to wake up in the night in incredible pain now.:wacko:
Hope not...
No Ewcm...just watery...very confusing .
Well I'm just gonna roll with it I guess...what else can I do .:)
Hope you have a great day at the spa tmr...much deserved I say.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Heres one not inverted..

Ohhhh big fat BOOOOOO to that hey momma....:thumbup:

Sorry to see that...hope it turns bright pink for you over the coming days...fx for you love...:hugs:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

ChereMichelle said:


> Dammit. 11 DPO, AF not due till 5/21. Just wiped and a small amount of bright red blood. That was an hour ago. Nothing since, well haven't peed, but on liner I mean. I have had backache, sore boobs for days, and now some cramping so a matter of time I guess. I'm so disappointed. Good luck to everyone else!

Awe sorry to hear that chere...hope it's not af.:hugs:
Thankyou for your well wishes to us all...still got my fx for you...your not out till your out ok..:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

natjenson said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Dammit. 11 DPO, AF not due till 5/21. Just wiped and a small amount of bright red blood. That was an hour ago. Nothing since, well haven't peed, but on liner I mean. I have had backache, sore boobs for days, and now some cramping so a matter of time I guess. I'm so disappointed. Good luck to everyone else!
> 
> Awe sorry to hear that chere...hope it's not af.:hugs:
> Thankyou for your well wishes to us all...still got my fx for you...your not out till your out ok..:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thank you Nat! I have gone pee 2 times since and no blood so I'm not calling this the official 1st day of AF YET. I refuse! But on the off chance she does arrive, I'm starting to chart my temps this next cycle. I've not started that yet.


----------



## natjenson

ChereMichelle said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Dammit. 11 DPO, AF not due till 5/21. Just wiped and a small amount of bright red blood. That was an hour ago. Nothing since, well haven't peed, but on liner I mean. I have had backache, sore boobs for days, and now some cramping so a matter of time I guess. I'm so disappointed. Good luck to everyone else!
> 
> Awe sorry to hear that chere...hope it's not af.:hugs:
> Thankyou for your well wishes to us all...still got my fx for you...your not out till your out ok..:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you Nat! I have gone pee 2 times since and no blood so I'm not calling this the official 1st day of AF YET. I refuse! But on the off chance she does arrive, I'm starting to chart my temps this next cycle. I've not started that yet.Click to expand...

Hi chere...temping is really good....word of warning tho don't let it stress you...there will be days when things don't "Add up"
But it will all come together .:flower:
I would swear by temping its that good ...
As a few cycles go by you can see that some info will be predictable...and you will be able to see how your body reacts at certain times of your cycle...
Temping is quite important at the same time everyday tho....
Hope this helps love...hope that witch stays away from you :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies..... I caved and poas today!! I have no idea when I ovulated.... I am assuming I could be 7dpo at the most!! One of my tests from today had a faint faint line!! I have never had an evap.... so I am not sure if that is what it is!! I will test again in the am...hahaha and everyday until af! ;) is there anyway to add photos from your phone to this site?? I want y'all to take a look at this test... but I only have my tablet and phone and I can't figure it out :/


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Hey ladies..... I caved and poas today!! I have no idea when I ovulated.... I am assuming I could be 7dpo at the most!! One of my tests from today had a faint faint line!! I have never had an evap.... so I am not sure if that is what it is!! I will test again in the am...hahaha and everyday until af! ;) is there anyway to add photos from your phone to this site?? I want y'all to take a look at this test... but I only have my tablet and phone and I can't figure it out :/

Yes I soooo wana see ur test..u just hit reply like this then up at top to the right of fonts and stuff u will see wat looks like a paperclip..hit that, then browse, find ur pic then hit upload..close page and submit ur message(reply) cant wait to see it..:)


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh dnt use quick repky cuz I dnt thinkbu can upload from that. Just hit the regular post reply button


----------



## mommaplus05

ChereMichelle said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Dammit. 11 DPO, AF not due till 5/21. Just wiped and a small amount of bright red blood. That was an hour ago. Nothing since, well haven't peed, but on liner I mean. I have had backache, sore boobs for days, and now some cramping so a matter of time I guess. I'm so disappointed. Good luck to everyone else!
> 
> Awe sorry to hear that chere...hope it's not af.:hugs:
> Thankyou for your well wishes to us all...still got my fx for you...your not out till your out ok..:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you Nat! I have gone pee 2 times since and no blood so I'm not calling this the official 1st day of AF YET. I refuse! But on the off chance she does arrive, I'm starting to chart my temps this next cycle. I've not started that yet.Click to expand...

Is af stayin away for ya??


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies..... I caved and poas today!! I have no idea when I ovulated.... I am assuming I could be 7dpo at the most!! One of my tests from today had a faint faint line!! I have never had an evap.... so I am not sure if that is what it is!! I will test again in the am...hahaha and everyday until af! ;) is there anyway to add photos from your phone to this site?? I want y'all to take a look at this test... but I only have my tablet and phone and I can't figure it out :/
> 
> Yes I soooo wana see ur test..u just hit reply like this then up at top to the right of fonts and stuff u will see wat looks like a paperclip..hit that, then browse, find ur pic then hit upload..close page and submit ur message(reply) cant wait to see it..:)Click to expand...

I can't get it to let me search my phone to get photos off of it. :/ maybe I can email them to you and you can put them on???? If that's not too weird! Hahaha


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies..... I caved and poas today!! I have no idea when I ovulated.... I am assuming I could be 7dpo at the most!! One of my tests from today had a faint faint line!! I have never had an evap.... so I am not sure if that is what it is!! I will test again in the am...hahaha and everyday until af! ;) is there anyway to add photos from your phone to this site?? I want y'all to take a look at this test... but I only have my tablet and phone and I can't figure it out :/
> 
> Yes I soooo wana see ur test..u just hit reply like this then up at top to the right of fonts and stuff u will see wat looks like a paperclip..hit that, then browse, find ur pic then hit upload..close page and submit ur message(reply) cant wait to see it..:)Click to expand...
> 
> I can't get it to let me search my phone to get photos off of it. :/ maybe I can email them to you and you can put them on???? If that's not too weird! HahahaClick to expand...

Haha..yeah u can try that..


----------



## crazy84

OK!! Thank you.... do you have an email address that I can send the photo from my phone too?? I won't be able too on here... hahaha sorry I am kinda a pain.... I am just so curious if this is what evaps look like... I know not too get my hopes up too much... but I would love halls opinions!!


----------



## mommaplus05

I sent u a private mess w my email, did u get it?


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok crazy here are u tests...ladies these arent mine.....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130518_040225.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is her other one. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130518_160545.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok crazy here are u tests...ladies these arent mine.....

Thank you so much! Haha now that I see it on here I can't see the line... but in person I can! Lol I appreciate it!!


----------



## crazy84

Please let me have your opinions!! Mostly curious if this is what an evap looks like.... hope I didn't get a bad batch of ics!


----------



## mommaplus05

I inverted the image for ya girl..:)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130518_212314.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Please let me have your opinions!! Mostly curious if this is what an evap looks like.... hope I didn't get a bad batch of ics!

I have heard that evaps r skinny but I have had soooo many evaps its insane..like false pos. So idk. Did u see my tests in prev posts?


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> I inverted the image for ya girl..:)

You rock!!! Thank you


----------



## mommaplus05

This was mine from today. Not sure on dpo but af is due around the 25th
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130518_190739.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Please let me have your opinions!! Mostly curious if this is what an evap looks like.... hope I didn't get a bad batch of ics!
> 
> I have heard that evaps r skinny but I have had soooo many evaps its insane..like false pos. So idk. Did u see my tests in prev posts?Click to expand...

No.... I scanned thru the first several pages on this thread...and the skipped to the last page! I will go back and look now though!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Here are all mine. So I dnt get my hopes up much..im defo hopin ur is an early bfp..:)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130518_214610.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crazy84

Oh wow!! That's crazy!!! Yeah... I definitely won't be looking too much into mine!! Ugh.... dang tests have to mess with us!! I really appreciate you helping me out this evening!!


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Here are all mine. So I dnt get my hopes up much..im defo hopin ur is an early bfp..:)

Your tests from today look pretty thick though!! Especially compared to the others!


----------



## mommaplus05

I will pee on anything during the tww..haha..this is another from today..I think every test I pee on has some kind of line .cracks me up cuz im sure im not preggo..just dnt feel it. But its sooo weird..these darn tests are not very reliable wen ur a poas-aholic..haha well this tes is a dg cheapy..yup $1..and it too shows wat I believe to b evap or dye run
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130518_215809.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Here are all mine. So I dnt get my hopes up much..im defo hopin ur is an early bfp..:)
> 
> Your tests from today look pretty thick though!! Especially compared to the others!Click to expand...

Yeah todays do look much thicker..maybe brand of test? I dnt know..silly things..lol..


----------



## crazy84

I think that looks like a real line!!! That's too many in one day not too be something!!!!! Eeek.... I am excited to see how your lines turn out in the days to come...cause I would say that's def. The start of a bfp!!! I am horrible about poas!!! I spent so much money last month... I just couldn't stop myself!! Hahaha that's why I finally got the cheapies from amazon..... plus at our dg you have to buy them at the counter and I felt so silly asking for 6 tests!! Bahahaha but I sure did it anyway!!


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> I think that looks like a real line!!! That's too many in one day not too be something!!!!! Eeek.... I am excited to see how your lines turn out in the days to come...cause I would say that's def. The start of a bfp!!! I am horrible about poas!!! I spent so much money last month... I just couldn't stop myself!! Hahaha that's why I finally got the cheapies from amazon..... plus at our dg you have to buy them at the counter and I felt so silly asking for 6 tests!! Bahahaha but I sure did it anyway!!

Bahaha..yeah I usually get a cpl from one store then head to a different store..but needless to say..haha I done peed on all the sticks I had..haha just gotem today and done peed on all them..haha so looks like I wnt b peein for a few days..lol til I go bk to twn..hopefully I can make a run on mon or tues..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Seriously I did this last month .had a bunch of lines..went to doc an had hcg done..beta was 3..possible chem? I dnt know now..what r the chances of two chems back to back? I think I am just unlucky w the evaps..lol I see lines evwrywere..haha


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Seriously I did this last month .had a bunch of lines..went to doc an had hcg done..beta was 3..possible chem? I dnt know now..what r the chances of two chems back to back? I think I am just unlucky w the evaps..lol I see lines evwrywere..haha

Mommaplus oh my gawsh!!! I can see faint lines on your tests...well well well me petal...:thumbup:
Yeah you say about two chems back to back - highly unlikely....I think you got yourself the start of something there .fx.....and as for Evaps....not on different tests aswell...no way...can't be surely.lol.
Ok so hang tight momma....see what happens mon/tues and I'm totally looking forward to seeing your bfp's then....:happydance:
Think you did a great job with crazy last night love...bless her socks....hope they're not Evaps and it's the start of her bfp too....:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hello crazy- welcome love ....hope your well there.:flower:
So your tests are hard to tell right now...I'm thinking leave it 48hrs and re test again...make sure you stay away from blue dye tests too...there awful!
Think you should hang tight love....I know it's hard when all you wanna do is just "know" what these lines actually mean....
I bought some tests two cycles ago...turned out to be dodgy ic's and I was sooo disappointed....so from now on I will poas but only take a nice line as "proof" like near 10/11/12 dpo....you CAN get a bfp earlier but I like to be sure lol know what I mean...
So hope you manage to pull through the next couple of days love...you take it easy ok :flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

So today I feel quite annoyed...blah!
I'm a bit peeved about my cycle so far...temps are all over the place really...opks are too early...and no o pains! Like wtf is happening....this puts me at 19 dpo at the end of tww....not good....too long!
I don't know anymore lol....
All I can do now is sit back and play part 2 of the waiting game ....thee most annoying part of the tww coming right up...ha ha ha...
I don't mind so much when it gets to 7/8 dpo....that's when answers start appearing to be clearer...

Well ladies I hope you are all having great time this weekend....the sun is hiding away here again....flipping clouds eh.

Be back later to report on opks....

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ok so this is much better...late morning opk...cd 13 today
Feeling much better about this now...that will take two days back off my lp...which a much better time to go by...so I will call Tuesday 1dpo.yaye.:happydance:

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## natjenson

O pain has arrived! In FULL FORCE!
Oh my golly gosh it's quite intense...tmi warning ....just went to the bathroom and found pinky brown discharge too...alot of it...defo can't be implantation...too early right?
This cycle has gone bonkers on me lol
I really don't think ill get my bfp this time...:( booo....whaaaaa...!
Ill be flabbergasted if I do.
Sooo confused right now.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ovulation bleeding maybe?


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Ok so this is much better...late morning opk...cd 13 today
> Feeling much better about this now...that will take two days back off my lp...which a much better time to go by...so I will call Tuesday 1dpo.yaye.:happydance:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Yay!!! Im super excited for ya!!! I have such a good feeling about u this month!! Hoping my gut is correct!!


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> O pain has arrived! In FULL FORCE!
> Oh my golly gosh it's quite intense...tmi warning ....just went to the bathroom and found pinky brown discharge too...alot of it...defo can't be implantation...too early right?
> This cycle has gone bonkers on me lol
> I really don't think ill get my bfp this time...:( booo....whaaaaa...!
> Ill be flabbergasted if I do.
> Sooo confused right now.
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Ive heard of spotting during o..so I wld count different as a good sign of things pending. :))) the cycles I got bfp in the past almost always started w the worse o pains..I believe the worse pains r from a big prim follicle..yay..im actually very excited(im sure the pain suks if its anything like my o pain.) But goood signs...did u get the ewcm?


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> I think that looks like a real line!!! That's too many in one day not too be something!!!!! Eeek.... I am excited to see how your lines turn out in the days to come...cause I would say that's def. The start of a bfp!!! I am horrible about poas!!! I spent so much money last month... I just couldn't stop myself!! Hahaha that's why I finally got the cheapies from amazon..... plus at our dg you have to buy them at the counter and I felt so silly asking for 6 tests!! Bahahaha but I sure did it anyway!!

Goood day!! Did u get another test?? Im soo anxious here..lol


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> I think that looks like a real line!!! That's too many in one day not too be something!!!!! Eeek.... I am excited to see how your lines turn out in the days to come...cause I would say that's def. The start of a bfp!!! I am horrible about poas!!! I spent so much money last month... I just couldn't stop myself!! Hahaha that's why I finally got the cheapies from amazon..... plus at our dg you have to buy them at the counter and I felt so silly asking for 6 tests!! Bahahaha but I sure did it anyway!!
> 
> Goood day!! Did u get another test?? Im soo anxious here..lolClick to expand...

Hey hey!!! :) I did!!!! It looked the same!! I just can't decide if I have line eyes! Hahahaha I willtake a pic and email it to you when I get home tonight! Hahaha I am thinking that I am kist seeing things now though from staring so hard! Did you take another??? :)


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> I think that looks like a real line!!! That's too many in one day not too be something!!!!! Eeek.... I am excited to see how your lines turn out in the days to come...cause I would say that's def. The start of a bfp!!! I am horrible about poas!!! I spent so much money last month... I just couldn't stop myself!! Hahaha that's why I finally got the cheapies from amazon..... plus at our dg you have to buy them at the counter and I felt so silly asking for 6 tests!! Bahahaha but I sure did it anyway!!
> 
> Goood day!! Did u get another test?? Im soo anxious here..lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hey hey!!! :) I did!!!! It looked the same!! I just can't decide if I have line eyes! Hahahaha I willtake a pic and email it to you when I get home tonight! Hahaha I am thinking that I am kist seeing things now though from staring so hard! Did you take another??? :)Click to expand...

No I didnt retest yet..lol I peed on all my sticks yesterday so will take a trio to town this wk for more. Lol


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> O pain has arrived! In FULL FORCE!
> Oh my golly gosh it's quite intense...tmi warning ....just went to the bathroom and found pinky brown discharge too...alot of it...defo can't be implantation...too early right?
> This cycle has gone bonkers on me lol
> I really don't think ill get my bfp this time...:( booo....whaaaaa...!
> Ill be flabbergasted if I do.
> Sooo confused right now.
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Ive heard of spotting during o..so I wld count different as a good sign of things pending. :))) the cycles I got bfp in the past almost always started w the worse o pains..I believe the worse pains r from a big prim follicle..yay..im actually very excited(im sure the pain suks if its anything like my o pain.) But goood signs...did u get the ewcm?Click to expand...

Hey momma...thankyou for your inthusiasm -you have renewed my confidence love :)
I am in soooo much pain here blah.:dohh:
I've heard of spotting during ovulation but it's NEVER happened to me before...oh well something new I suppose lol
I have only had the sticky /watery cm this month but I suppose there's still time...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> I think that looks like a real line!!! That's too many in one day not too be something!!!!! Eeek.... I am excited to see how your lines turn out in the days to come...cause I would say that's def. The start of a bfp!!! I am horrible about poas!!! I spent so much money last month... I just couldn't stop myself!! Hahaha that's why I finally got the cheapies from amazon..... plus at our dg you have to buy them at the counter and I felt so silly asking for 6 tests!! Bahahaha but I sure did it anyway!!
> 
> Goood day!! Did u get another test?? Im soo anxious here..lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hey hey!!! :) I did!!!! It looked the same!! I just can't decide if I have line eyes! Hahahaha I willtake a pic and email it to you when I get home tonight! Hahaha I am thinking that I am kist seeing things now though from staring so hard! Did you take another??? :)Click to expand...

Yaye crazy...I'm soo pleased for you :happydance:....can't wait for your pics...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> I think that looks like a real line!!! That's too many in one day not too be something!!!!! Eeek.... I am excited to see how your lines turn out in the days to come...cause I would say that's def. The start of a bfp!!! I am horrible about poas!!! I spent so much money last month... I just couldn't stop myself!! Hahaha that's why I finally got the cheapies from amazon..... plus at our dg you have to buy them at the counter and I felt so silly asking for 6 tests!! Bahahaha but I sure did it anyway!!
> 
> Goood day!! Did u get another test?? Im soo anxious here..lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hey hey!!! :) I did!!!! It looked the same!! I just can't decide if I have line eyes! Hahahaha I willtake a pic and email it to you when I get home tonight! Hahaha I am thinking that I am kist seeing things now though from staring so hard! Did you take another??? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yaye crazy...I'm soo pleased for you :happydance:....can't wait for your pics...:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thank you!!! . You ladies are awesome!!! I am pretty sure this is just the test...or my eyes though!! Hahaha I figure if I am having to stare that hard....then its probably nothing..... nothing to get to excited about for at least a few more days..... I bet I keep poas though!! Hehehe thankful for the 20 ics I bought!! Hahahaha


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> I think that looks like a real line!!! That's too many in one day not too be something!!!!! Eeek.... I am excited to see how your lines turn out in the days to come...cause I would say that's def. The start of a bfp!!! I am horrible about poas!!! I spent so much money last month... I just couldn't stop myself!! Hahaha that's why I finally got the cheapies from amazon..... plus at our dg you have to buy them at the counter and I felt so silly asking for 6 tests!! Bahahaha but I sure did it anyway!!
> 
> Goood day!! Did u get another test?? Im soo anxious here..lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hey hey!!! :) I did!!!! It looked the same!! I just can't decide if I have line eyes! Hahahaha I willtake a pic and email it to you when I get home tonight! Hahaha I am thinking that I am kist seeing things now though from staring so hard! Did you take another??? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yaye crazy...I'm soo pleased for you :happydance:....can't wait for your pics...:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!! . You ladies are awesome!!! I am pretty sure this is just the test...or my eyes though!! Hahaha I figure if I am having to stare that hard....then its probably nothing..... nothing to get to excited about for at least a few more days..... I bet I keep poas though!! Hehehe thankful for the 20 ics I bought!! HahahahaClick to expand...

Have the tests lines got colour?....post your pics love so we can see...:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> I think that looks like a real line!!! That's too many in one day not too be something!!!!! Eeek.... I am excited to see how your lines turn out in the days to come...cause I would say that's def. The start of a bfp!!! I am horrible about poas!!! I spent so much money last month... I just couldn't stop myself!! Hahaha that's why I finally got the cheapies from amazon..... plus at our dg you have to buy them at the counter and I felt so silly asking for 6 tests!! Bahahaha but I sure did it anyway!!
> 
> Goood day!! Did u get another test?? Im soo anxious here..lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hey hey!!! :) I did!!!! It looked the same!! I just can't decide if I have line eyes! Hahahaha I willtake a pic and email it to you when I get home tonight! Hahaha I am thinking that I am kist seeing things now though from staring so hard! Did you take another??? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yaye crazy...I'm soo pleased for you :happydance:....can't wait for your pics...:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!! . You ladies are awesome!!! I am pretty sure this is just the test...or my eyes though!! Hahaha I figure if I am having to stare that hard....then its probably nothing..... nothing to get to excited about for at least a few more days..... I bet I keep poas though!! Hehehe thankful for the 20 ics I bought!! HahahahaClick to expand...

Cant wait to see ur new test!! Lemme know wen u send it to me so I can get it up..:))


----------



## natjenson

Wow barbs- meg- momma??.? Hope you are not experiancing that awfull stormy weather me petals...it looks horrendous ...
Fx you are all safe and well.:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Mornin, hope everyone is doin well...as for me .took a frer w fmu, and stark white bfn! I figured as much..my predictions can sometimes b right..lol was hoping it wasnt this time time but im sure im out. Just have to wait another 5 days for af..its suppose to b due on saturday..


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Mornin, hope everyone is doin well...as for me .took a frer w fmu, and stark white bfn! I figured as much..my predictions can sometimes b right..lol was hoping it wasnt this time time but im sure im out. Just have to wait another 5 days for af..its suppose to b due on saturday..

Masseeevo boooo to your bfn momma....hope the witch stays away love....like you said your not out till your out :thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well ladies its cd 14 for me today...o pains have gone...yippeeeeee :happydance:
THINK the pinky cm has stopped too.:)

Very strange eh.

So my temp has risen today but still on the lower side of follicular stage...hope it keeps rising now :)

Got to double my vit b6 tmr...not l looking forward to that...it's 8 tablets instead of 4...gag!
I feel so strange about this cycle...something's up! I can just tell.
Lets just hope that strange = bfp. :)
That would be great.:)

Well how are we all today? good I hope...

Meg how are you and your dpo?...any symptoms?
Barbs how did your spa day go? Good I hope.
Chere...have you tested again today?
Momma...can't leave you out lol...you alright love ?

Well hope your all good and have a great day me petals...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Mornin, hope everyone is doin well...as for me .took a frer w fmu, and stark white bfn! I figured as much..my predictions can sometimes b right..lol was hoping it wasnt this time time but im sure im out. Just have to wait another 5 days for af..its suppose to b due on saturday..
> 
> Masseeevo boooo to your bfn momma....hope the witch stays away love....like you said your not out till your out :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

I have nooo prego symptoms..at all..I am just gona wait to af to arrive as I am positive she will..ready to get on w new cycle..not sure im gona try nxt cycle because if I do get that bfp im afraid I will b terrible sick wen I go to bahamas..:( im usially horribly sick for first several wks..:( so if I did conceieve during june cycle I wld likely b terribly ill on our july 12 vacation. :k so I may try to hold of til I gey bk from vac..lol Im definately not gona prevent but may leave that cycle up to luck. Lol but the nxt 5 days cld definetely come fast enuf!! Lol I hate waitin for af expecially when I "know" im not preggers..booo to that..im gona sit n b whiney for a wk..haha..I have one test left sobi reckon ill save it just in case af doesnt show..


----------



## crazy84

Hey girlies! I got home late lastnight... so I have decided that those tests are def. Evaps..... cause they should have gotten darker by now :/ its still super early... 8 more day until af! I am sorry about your bfn! Boooooooo!!!!! And yay for O!! Hope yall have a wonderful day! I will probably test again today... just because I can. ... hehe bu if I were smart I would save the daen tests!


----------



## mommaplus05

So wats really kinda kewl..I seem to o between the 11th-15th of the month...well it just so happens that my bahamas trip is booked from the 12-18th!!! Wldnt that b such an amazing gift!..u hear of woman takin lil trips n coming home to recieve a bfp...maybe I b one of them lucky gals? Lol wishful thinkin and lotsa daydreamin goin on. And did I mention I am having af type cramps that just started?? Hips, lower back just like af? Wth...I have been perfectly normal til like right now..wat the heck is up w the cramps? Im still a wk away from af??


----------



## mommaplus05

I did like 3 different calculators and each of them say implantion shld occur on cd 20-24..so according to them implantation has even occured yet and the testin calculators say the earliest I cld expect to see a bfn is the 24th. Today is only the 20th...honestly girls, u think its to early? Or u think im out? I dnt want false hope just be blunt w me..lol


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies! Looks like I missed a lot ;)
Nat glad to hear you have had your O!!!

I am going I for IUI tomorrow & Wednesday! Yahoo!!
Wish me luck ladies. My hormones are quite high this cycle. Hope that's good news. 

It's amazing weather here. 27 and sunny! Not sure what storm you meant by Nat?!

Meg how was Toronto last night?! Hope you're having lots of fun xo

Ladies I will be back either later via laptop or tomorrow. 
Hugs :)


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> I did like 3 different calculators and each of them say implantion shld occur on cd 20-24..so according to them implantation has even occured yet and the testin calculators say the earliest I cld expect to see a bfn is the 24th. Today is only the 20th...honestly girls, u think its to early? Or u think im out? I dnt want false hope just be blunt w me..lol

Ok as I have reaserched this to no end lol I happen to know that implantation occurs up to 10 dpo...I would say that placenta (that's the organ that produces the hgc) can only give you your bfp AFTER implantation ...however I have seen (ON THIS THREAD) that there have been bfp's as early as 6dpo...so I would advise that testing from 6dpo is when you MIGHT start to catch a bfp love...

Hope this helps momma :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> I did like 3 different calculators and each of them say implantion shld occur on cd 20-24..so according to them implantation has even occured yet and the testin calculators say the earliest I cld expect to see a bfn is the 24th. Today is only the 20th...honestly girls, u think its to early? Or u think im out? I dnt want false hope just be blunt w me..lol
> 
> Ok as I have reaserched this to no end lol I happen to know that implantation occurs up to 10 dpo...I would say that placenta (that's the organ that produces the hgc) can only give you your bfp AFTER implantation ...however I have seen (ON THIS THREAD) that there have been bfp's as early as 6dpo...so I would advise that testing from 6dpo is when you MIGHT start to catch a bfp love...
> 
> Hope this helps momma :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks nat. Im sure I out then. :( but least I can relax w that..lol I am just gona b anxious now for af to hurry along. Lol hoo the the evil witch..I wish the tww was really like a one wk wait..haha


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> I did like 3 different calculators and each of them say implantion shld occur on cd 20-24..so according to them implantation has even occured yet and the testin calculators say the earliest I cld expect to see a bfn is the 24th. Today is only the 20th...honestly girls, u think its to early? Or u think im out? I dnt want false hope just be blunt w me..lol
> 
> Ok as I have reaserched this to no end lol I happen to know that implantation occurs up to 10 dpo...I would say that placenta (that's the organ that produces the hgc) can only give you your bfp AFTER implantation ...however I have seen (ON THIS THREAD) that there have been bfp's as early as 6dpo...so I would advise that testing from 6dpo is when you MIGHT start to catch a bfp love...
> 
> Hope this helps momma :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks nat. Im sure I out then. :( but least I can relax w that..lol I am just gona b anxious now for af to hurry along. Lol hoo the the evil witch..I wish the tww was really like a one wk wait..hahaClick to expand...

No no noooo your not out yet love...not by a long shot yet momma...:)
You just keep them fingers crossed ok...I have :) :flower:
I hear you about not getting hopes up but hope is all we have love...so you hold on to them lol...
Bahhhh humbug to the witch lol :wacko:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Nat - how are you feeling about this month? Did you get lots of BD in????

Sorry I've been MIA - busy weekend!!!

xo


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat - how are you feeling about this month? Did you get lots of BD in????
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA - busy weekend!!!
> 
> xo

Hey barbs...yeah feeling alittle weird about this cycle...:(
Something's not right at all althoe I can't put my finger on it...I had some pinky cm yesterday...watery...kind of done my head in as I was in the process of ovulating and so I would have loved to have put that down to implantation but as it goes I can't blah!

Got the necessary amount of bd-ing in but there was one night where we both exhausted lol...and it was also BEFORE I started opking too so I didn't expect it to be something to be cautious of...I have ovulated way early for me this cycle.:wacko:
Tmr is 1dpo :happydance:
Got to double the vit b6 as well...yuk I hate taking it they are rank to swallow lol.
Went to buy some Brazil nuts today for the tww...I ended up putting them back ...like wtf they were £2 a packet and were very sparse in quantity I needed like 20 pcks and I wasn't going to pay that when I can get them cheaper somewhere else lol...
I had oH put my tests away today.....I said DO NOT GIVE THEM BACK till 10 dpo ha haa....I did keep one ic tho for 7dpo lol...it's tucked away nice and safe just waiting to be peed on lol

Hope you had a fab weekend barb...bet your looking forward to tmr and Wednesday :happydance:
So does that mean they will do it twice?

We are sat here watching Fox News...I feel soo sorry for Oklahoma ...the storms they are having omg...it's totally devestated thier little city...I do hope everybody there is ok...it must be a terrifying event.


Anyway barbs....good luck for tmr love...got major fx for you and dh...lots and lots of baby dust to you both :baby:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Nat all ur symptoms seem sooooo positive..I am still as hopeful as ever for u this cycle..:) just have a goood feeling and I soooo hope I am correct..I am correct so far on my not bein preggers this cycle which I was hoping to be wrong. Lol but in ur case im sooo hopin im right . Im wondering if my dh cld have probs w his sperm. I was hopin w all ur research u may be able to give me some insight. Ok..so my husband has one testicle that always goes up. I mean like way up into his stomach..the left one does it too just not as often. Now I have heard that lil soldiers need to b kept cool to properly produce so do u think thats really bad? He has 2 boys from a previous marriage and him and I have one together so I know they have wrked but im wonderin if it can cause probs in that department. Shld I have him cked? Or just ttc for another few months and see wat happens?


----------



## natjenson

Hiya momma...I'd defo try for a few more cycles love as it sounds to me like you mentioned that even tho this ball parking thing(sorry lol) may SEEM like an issue but it still works...like you also say coolness is of optimum importance for his spermys...so yeah I can see why you may worry about this but again ...it's work In the past...
Defo keep trying love as your MD may ask to anyway as they only like to call it an issue when a certain amount of time passes without any luck...
However I WILL research this as best I can for you and I will get back to you ASAP...

Thankyou for your confidence boosting support momma...I have this nagging feeling and your words make me feel better.thankyou...:flower:

So are you anywhere near these storms in USA??.
Really hope your not.fx.:)


:) :) :) xxxx


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Nat all ur symptoms seem sooooo positive..I am still as hopeful as ever for u this cycle..:) just have a goood feeling and I soooo hope I am correct..I am correct so far on my not bein preggers this cycle which I was hoping to be wrong. Lol but in ur case im sooo hopin im right . Im wondering if my dh cld have probs w his sperm. I was hopin w all ur research u may be able to give me some insight. Ok..so my husband has one testicle that always goes up. I mean like way up into his stomach..the left one does it too just not as often. Now I have heard that lil soldiers need to b kept cool to properly produce so do u think thats really bad? He has 2 boys from a previous marriage and him and I have one together so I know they have wrked but im wonderin if it can cause probs in that department. Shld I have him cked? Or just ttc for another few months and see wat happens?

Hey momma so I done some reading for you and I found a condition called retracting testicles...it's from birth...basically the cremasteric muscles cause a reflex which draw the testicles up inside the man...
Now then...I can only find that this is caused by temperature drops...so this is great news for you :happydance: ...not so for hubby tho as I seen it CAN be somewhat uncomfortable or even painfull for a day or two...:wacko:
I cannot find any info which states that this is in any way bad for conception.(this condition) however I would suggest that if the testicles are inside for too long the heat can damage sperm...hence why they are situated outside the body-to remain cool.
So hopefully this isn't an issue for you and dh love...but I would say that if you have no luck after 6 plus cycles I would go along to your MD and just raise the situation JUST INCASE they may want to investigate...I think you should be fine tho :flower:

Hope this helps momma :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmm I was actually curious about that too, my oh has that happen every so often, mostly on one side and only when 'excited' lol good to know it would take a prolonged time up there to make things too hot


----------



## ChereMichelle

AF due tomorrow. While she hasn't made another appearance since the bit 'o blood a few days ago, I've been experiencing her wrath in all forms! Cramps, back ache, sore boobs. I had to test tho, since I usually experience spotting before AF arrives, but BFN. I just want it to be GONE so we can get going on next cycle dammit. Good luck and baby dust to ALL.


----------



## natjenson

Yaye! :happydance: 1dpo for me yipeeee.:)
So here were are the dreaded tww lol....the first half is yawwwwwwn -boring lol
Second half is nail biting annoyingly excitingly emotionally tough. Hmmmm bfp please :)
Temp is still rising..alittle at a time...which Is good...feeling a wee bit better about this cycle...I think I suffered with the ttc blues last week...onwards and upwards I say.whos with me? :) thumbs up.

Countdown to test day...T minus 9 days.........

So how are all you lovely ladies today...great I hopes...:)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Yaye! :happydance: 1dpo for me yipeeee.:)
> So here were are the dreaded tww lol....the first half is yawwwwwwn -boring lol
> Second half is nail biting annoyingly excitingly emotionally tough. Hmmmm bfp please :)
> Temp is still rising..alittle at a time...which Is good...feeling a wee bit better about this cycle...I think I suffered with the ttc blues last week...onwards and upwards I say.whos with me? :) thumbs up.
> 
> Countdown to test day...T minus 9 days.........
> 
> So how are all you lovely ladies today...great I hopes...:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat im sooo excited to see u in the tww!!! Yay!! And thanks for the info bout my dh retraction issue..I hope all is well dwn there..lol have to keep them puppies cool!! Haha..no symptoms for me really..mild mild cramps and sore boobies(which is pre af symptoms but not normal for me. I never had sore boobs in early preg nor before af..lol I sually get itchy boob when preg but not til like 6months. Lol so guessin my hormones r being a lil odd..cervix is the same as its been since o..medium, medium hard..its rarely tightly closed seein I have given birth before so hard to tell sometimes..only time I notice a change is wen it get reallly open at o time. Very lil cm but this cycle really has seemed to lack in that department the whole time so I dnt know..I prolly retest on friday..which will b 13 dpo(well one day before af) then if it bfn its definately so. I cant wait til u get to 6 dpo or so and start peein on sticks!! I wana see them all!!


----------



## brittany12

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Nat - how are you feeling about this month? Did you get lots of BD in????
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA - busy weekend!!!
> 
> xo
> 
> Hey barbs...yeah feeling alittle weird about this cycle...:(
> Something's not right at all althoe I can't put my finger on it...I had some pinky cm yesterday...watery...kind of done my head in as I was in the process of ovulating and so I would have loved to have put that down to implantation but as it goes I can't blah!
> 
> Got the necessary amount of bd-ing in but there was one night where we both exhausted lol...and it was also BEFORE I started opking too so I didn't expect it to be something to be cautious of...I have ovulated way early for me this cycle.:wacko:
> Tmr is 1dpo :happydance:
> Got to double the vit b6 as well...yuk I hate taking it they are rank to swallow lol.
> Went to buy some Brazil nuts today for the tww...I ended up putting them back ...like wtf they were £2 a packet and were very sparse in quantity I needed like 20 pcks and I wasn't going to pay that when I can get them cheaper somewhere else lol...
> I had oH put my tests away today.....I said DO NOT GIVE THEM BACK till 10 dpo ha haa....I did keep one ic tho for 7dpo lol...it's tucked away nice and safe just waiting to be peed on lol
> 
> Hope you had a fab weekend barb...bet your looking forward to tmr and Wednesday :happydance:
> So does that mean they will do it twice?
> 
> We are sat here watching Fox News...I feel soo sorry for Oklahoma ...the storms they are having omg...it's totally devestated thier little city...I do hope everybody there is ok...it must be a terrifying event.
> 
> 
> Anyway barbs....good luck for tmr love...got major fx for you and dh...lots and lots of baby dust to you both :baby:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...



just wanted to pop in and say that pink cm while ovulation is a great sign! it usually means that you are having a strong ovulation! Especially since you had strong O pains with pink cm! so good luck! I hope you have caught that egg!


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Nat - how are you feeling about this month? Did you get lots of BD in????
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA - busy weekend!!!
> 
> xo
> 
> Hey barbs...yeah feeling alittle weird about this cycle...:(
> Something's not right at all althoe I can't put my finger on it...I had some pinky cm yesterday...watery...kind of done my head in as I was in the process of ovulating and so I would have loved to have put that down to implantation but as it goes I can't blah!
> 
> Got the necessary amount of bd-ing in but there was one night where we both exhausted lol...and it was also BEFORE I started opking too so I didn't expect it to be something to be cautious of...I have ovulated way early for me this cycle.:wacko:
> Tmr is 1dpo :happydance:
> Got to double the vit b6 as well...yuk I hate taking it they are rank to swallow lol.
> Went to buy some Brazil nuts today for the tww...I ended up putting them back ...like wtf they were £2 a packet and were very sparse in quantity I needed like 20 pcks and I wasn't going to pay that when I can get them cheaper somewhere else lol...
> I had oH put my tests away today.....I said DO NOT GIVE THEM BACK till 10 dpo ha haa....I did keep one ic tho for 7dpo lol...it's tucked away nice and safe just waiting to be peed on lol
> 
> Hope you had a fab weekend barb...bet your looking forward to tmr and Wednesday :happydance:
> So does that mean they will do it twice?
> 
> We are sat here watching Fox News...I feel soo sorry for Oklahoma ...the storms they are having omg...it's totally devestated thier little city...I do hope everybody there is ok...it must be a terrifying event.
> 
> 
> Anyway barbs....good luck for tmr love...got major fx for you and dh...lots and lots of baby dust to you both :baby:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Hey Hun,

I'm sorry you're not feeling great about this cycle. I hope that means you'll get your bfp :)
The spotting can be ovulation related. And some times hormonal if its midcycle spotting. I've had this once in a blue moon.

Welcome to your TWW & I hope that you'll get your two pink lines. Don't stress so much this month. Try not to. Take some deep breaths & distract yourself! I don't have plans to test our my trigger this month but around 10 or 11dpo I'll start.
Yep I'm having IUI today AND tomorrow. I got the Ovidrel shot this morning - back at 12pm for IUI. GAH it's one of the male doctors - the clinc's founder. And he's young & cute. I've never had a male doctor do this sort of thing on me. I'm not looking forward to that part lol.
Thanks for the good luck - I hope this is finally it. I have this sick feeling however that since nothing in my life goes smoothly, it won't exactly work out as I would hope. Yep thats me being cynical people. lol


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!!! Well bad news... I think af is here.... A whole week early!! This is only cd 20/21 for me...:( I have had pink/brown cm when I wipe this morning... And I have been so emotional the past few days...totally af symptoms.... I guess we will know by the end of today/tomorrow for sure! :/ how is everyone else getting along?? I am thinking of trying soy next cycle..... Any opinions on this??


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Well bad news... I think af is here.... A whole week early!! This is only cd 20/21 for me...:( I have had pink/brown cm when I wipe this morning... And I have been so emotional the past few days...totally af symptoms.... I guess we will know by the end of today/tomorrow for sure! :/ how is everyone else getting along?? I am thinking of trying soy next cycle..... Any opinions on this??

Hay crazy sorry to hear about what today has brung for you...i just hope that it's not af.fx.
I really don't know much about soy crazy but I'm sure google could help out there....carfull tho...sometimes if you research too much ,conflicting info can be bad news...
Oh I really hope your spotting is just IB love..you take it easy ok :hugs:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Yes I googled it so much last month that I talked myself out of it... There are so many success stories.... But also conflicting info! I am pretty sure this is af..... The only weird thing is there are no cramps at all.... I would think even with ib there would be cramps... Last month I went to the restroom and had full af. None of this tinged cm...so I am thinking my body is just trying to figure itself out after mirena..... It needs to hurry up though.... Hahaha and if this is af..... Do you know how many pg tests I have waisted?? Hehehe no self control
On the plus side.... My husband broke my tablet... So I got a new iPad yesterday... Which means I can add photos now!!


----------



## barbikins

crazy84 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Well bad news... I think af is here.... A whole week early!! This is only cd 20/21 for me...:( I have had pink/brown cm when I wipe this morning... And I have been so emotional the past few days...totally af symptoms.... I guess we will know by the end of today/tomorrow for sure! :/ how is everyone else getting along?? I am thinking of trying soy next cycle..... Any opinions on this??

Wait a sec, isn't it possible to be implantation bleed?
A week early is odd. :shrug:


----------



## barbikins

Just got back from the IUI! Turns out everything is perfect for this cycle. My follicle is starting to release already before I even got the Ovidrel so doctor says timing is great. He said I could come back tomorrow just for the reassurance that we took sort of an "insurance" but he said I could walk away & not come back tomorrow b/c the timing is so great. But I'm going to to. I've invested a lot of time already to just give up half way through. Why not eh? What's the harm.

Meg, how are you?! Where are you?! :) Miss you!!!! Hope you're doing great.


----------



## crazy84

barbikins said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!! Well bad news... I think af is here.... A whole week early!! This is only cd 20/21 for me...:( I have had pink/brown cm when I wipe this morning... And I have been so emotional the past few days...totally af symptoms.... I guess we will know by the end of today/tomorrow for sure! :/ how is everyone else getting along?? I am thinking of trying soy next cycle..... Any opinions on this??
> 
> Wait a sec, isn't it possible to be implantation bleed?
> A week early is odd. :shrug:Click to expand...

It is odd..... It just feels like it will be af... It is possible though...


----------



## barbikins

mommaplus05 said:


> Nat all ur symptoms seem sooooo positive..I am still as hopeful as ever for u this cycle..:) just have a goood feeling and I soooo hope I am correct..I am correct so far on my not bein preggers this cycle which I was hoping to be wrong. Lol but in ur case im sooo hopin im right . Im wondering if my dh cld have probs w his sperm. I was hopin w all ur research u may be able to give me some insight. Ok..so my husband has one testicle that always goes up. I mean like way up into his stomach..the left one does it too just not as often. Now I have heard that lil soldiers need to b kept cool to properly produce so do u think thats really bad? He has 2 boys from a previous marriage and him and I have one together so I know they have wrked but im wonderin if it can cause probs in that department. Shld I have him cked? Or just ttc for another few months and see wat happens?

His testicles are always up or they go up while ejaculating?!


----------



## crazy84

Yay for a great appointment with the iui treatment!!! :)


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Crazy! I hope this is it. It's encouraging to hear 'everything looks perfect' but another to actually get pregnant! I hope it works finally & we can move forward with some great news finally. 

I hope it's just IB which would be perfect. I've never had AF start a week early. Has this happened to you before?! It could be a LP defect if you get it too early. Hopefully it's not AF starting up. Was it just when you wiped?!


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Yes I googled it so much last month that I talked myself out of it... There are so many success stories.... But also conflicting info! I am pretty sure this is af..... The only weird thing is there are no cramps at all.... I would think even with ib there would be cramps... Last month I went to the restroom and had full af. None of this tinged cm...so I am thinking my body is just trying to figure itself out after mirena..... It needs to hurry up though.... Hahaha and if this is af..... Do you know how many pg tests I have waisted?? Hehehe no self control
> On the plus side.... My husband broke my tablet... So I got a new iPad yesterday... Which means I can add photos now!!

Mirena ?
Contraception? 
How long ago did you have this removed love?......
You know I'm kind of with barbs here...but don't want to get your hopes up either...IB could well be the issue here...good if so eh! :)

Sometimes IB dosnt present any symptoms at all even tho bleeding occurs...I'm thinking that you said it was tinged....meaning its old blood...so what ever it is it started over 24 hrs ago...and this is about the right time IB would start too...

Great news about iPad love...I love mine.:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's awesome news about your iui timing! I would def go tomorrow just to get that reassurance! I have a really great feeling for you this cycle!! Congrats!


----------



## barbikins

Nat I just realized that your signature indicates you have a referral to an RE in August of this year! Did you make an official appointment?


----------



## barbikins

OurLilFlu said:


> That's awesome news about your iui timing! I would def go tomorrow just to get that reassurance! I have a really great feeling for you this cycle!! Congrats!

thanks hun! i hope this is finally it. we've had enough heart ache to last us a live time. it would be amazing. i dont know what to feel about it though. i think it would be too good to be true to work out finally. and first time since the miscarriage. oh well, leaving it all up to my body to do the right thing.


----------



## crazy84

barbikins said:


> Thanks Crazy! I hope this is it. It's encouraging to hear 'everything looks perfect' but another to actually get pregnant! I hope it works finally & we can move forward with some great news finally.
> 
> I hope it's just IB which would be perfect. I've never had AF start a week early. Has this happened to you before?! It could be a LP defect if you get it too early. Hopefully it's not AF starting up. Was it just when you wiped?!

No it has never happened... But I just had my mirena removed a few months ago.....so maybe my body is still confused :/ it is only when I wipe.... At first it was (sorry tmi) brownish...then more pink.... :/ last month I didn't spot at all or have colored cm before af... It just hit... But right on time... I am cd 21.... Not do until the 29th... So it is early this month... Guess I should keep my fingers crossed until I know for sure though huh?!


----------



## barbikins

It could very well be related to you coming off your birth control. And it can be IB. Point is it was just when you wiped. Hang in there, your body is also making hormonal adjustments. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Just got back from the IUI! Turns out everything is perfect for this cycle. My follicle is starting to release already before I even got the Ovidrel so doctor says timing is great. He said I could come back tomorrow just for the reassurance that we took sort of an "insurance" but he said I could walk away & not come back tomorrow b/c the timing is so great. But I'm going to to. I've invested a lot of time already to just give up half way through. Why not eh? What's the harm.
> 
> Meg, how are you?! Where are you?! :) Miss you!!!! Hope you're doing great.

Yaye that's great news barbs :happydance:
I'm soo pleased it going as well as it could....so tmr your 1dpo?
Cycle buddies again (sort of) Yaye.:flower:

You say the egg is already on its way out so does that mean they would have forced that process instead...will they be doing it again tmr...sorry I ask I'm not in the know of this really...
Re: cute docter...that's always a bonus I suppose lol...just look up at the ceiling and imagine his purdy face lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat, the doctor says my Estrogen is coming down so then the follicle is releasing but he says he thinks I'll ovulate tomorrow. So then I can count Thursday as 1dpo but I think he will tell me better tomorrow after my ultrasound & bloods. My follicle was still there as of this morning but it's getting itself ready for the big reveal! C'mon eggy!!!!

I'm not sure what the Ovidrel will do now. If it will move things along faster or what. Evidently my body is already doing the work so maybe I never needed that shot to begin with but they couldn't have known.

OMG Nat, it was a bit awkward. He's cute & young...ish...so I sorta didn't hear half of what he said & then I was a bit bashful that he was down by my bits b/c I've only ever had woman down there except when I gave birth & then you don't care who the hell it is.
But anyway & I had to pee so badly b/c it has to be full bladder & he kept me waiting about 30 min over my appointment time. I'll be seeing him tomorrow too I recon. I think the other doctor's are away - seems like mine is on vacation or something. Anyway he's the owner of the clinic so hopefully he'll have the magic touch?! :)

WEEEEE!


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat I just realized that your signature indicates you have a referral to an RE in August of this year! Did you make an official appointment?

Not an ACTUAL official appointment but docter has told me to return in August so we can discuss where to go from there...she is great and will get " ball's" rolling ASAP :thumbup:

Hope we don't have to get that far tho .fx :)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Ohhh OK gotcha, Nat. I hope you don't have to go that far either. I really hope that your body some how reset from your pregnancy & it shall happen on its own. Doctors say 1 year for a healthy couple w/no fertility issues so don't worry yet. How long has it been so far? About 6 months?


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Ohhh OK gotcha, Nat. I hope you don't have to go that far either. I really hope that your body some how reset from your pregnancy & it shall happen on its own. Doctors say 1 year for a healthy couple w/no fertility issues so don't worry yet. How long has it been so far? About 6 months?

Yeah end of this cycle it's 6months....:wacko: already lol....
I have already seen my docter about my efforts with ttc and she already offerd the support in place of August as she knows how long it took with Harry...and she exactly what effect that had on me over the years....wow I was sooo depressed at one point.thank god I had her she was great...I had to go on anti depressants for a lil while (even tho I tried everything to avoid them).... But after some time I started to feel some what more myself again....


I'm hating the fact that August is getting so much closer so quickly...blahhh.:nope:
August sucks real bad.
But forward I move...move forward I am.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Nat I totally get how you could get depressed after all that time. And I can't imagine it. Its been way too long for me & It's been taking a major toll. Less & less these days as it used to be. Not sure why. I think I have little expectations, that's why.

I forget if you answered me before but do you know why it took so long to conceive Harry?


----------



## Petzy

Ok ok ok I have learned my lesson I am NOT leaving for a long weekend again haha! So much to catch up on but I think I have it covered...

Momma - where are you at in your cycle now? I am pretty sure you are in the 2ww correct? 

Nat - I hear everything you are saying about feeling negative about your cycle and how long its been. You have such a positive spirit about you I hate to see you feeling down... I still have FX for you this cycle... I really hope it happens for you, on your own, before August. xoxo

Barb - Weeeeee IUI Today! sounds like things are going fantabulous in your netherregions! And wow a hot doctor to check them out for you what a great week so far LMAO! So glad things are looking so great - and yes I definitely agree with going tomorrow for the added insurance - you have gone this far! haha.. glad you were able to enjoy the awesome weather too this weekend... Toronto was fun.. show was sold out so we went to dinner on King West and then bar hopped for awhile.. Sunday we went to Eaton Centre and then the Esplanade for lunch. And yesterday DH and I spent like hours working outside... I am tanned and sore as hell LOL...

How is everyone else doing?? Ahhhhhh!!!

I am 8DPO today and have not been symptoms spotting WHATSOEVER - distraction is a glorious thing.. now that I am getting closer I am sure the thoughts will creep up on me... havent tested yet or anything. I dont have any symptoms that are noteworthy if I am forcing myself to think about it..... bahhhhh

One nice little bit of news though! DH and I booked a trip in July for my 30th Birthday :) we are going to Vegas for three days, and then driving to LA for 2 days and San Francisco for 2 days... should be pretty awesome and it makes me feel good to celebrate a milestone rather than dwell on it... esp in this TTC process you know?

XOXO to my ladies


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat I totally get how you could get depressed after all that time. And I can't imagine it. Its been way too long for me & It's been taking a major toll. Less & less these days as it used to be. Not sure why. I think I have little expectations, that's why.
> 
> I forget if you answered me before but do you know why it took so long to conceive Harry?

Well I did have bloods done.just to see if I was even ovulating...they came ABSOLUTLEY fine....
There was one issue and Ill never forget how she said it bc it kind of tickled me at the time...she said "Natalie your hormones are up the creak dear" lol....now I find this funny now bc at that pacific time in my life it was when I let myself slip into a dark place and I had got so down....
Her plan of action was to take it easy.go on holiday and DON'T try anymore....ha ha....how right she was....OF COURSE I did not take that advice about stopping ttc....lol...
But later down the line when we eventually (mentally exhausted ourselfs) gave up- low and behold it flaming happend.:dohh:

Life's little "I told you so's" have thier funny little habits of doing this eh.lol

So technically I suppose I never really been told of any "possible" issues that might be at the forefront just waiting to confirm its ugly head at us....hmmmmm I hope not .

I have had tho been told of why my mc MAY have occurred due to me having hypo thyriodism.... This is apparently an issue with pregnancys but I was fine with my lo and received no extra treatment whilst carrying him...soooo I dunno.

Sorry I didn't answer that before barbs lol I must got lost in translation somwhere ha haa...
Fx for tmr ...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Ok ok ok I have learned my lesson I am NOT leaving for a long weekend again haha! So much to catch up on but I think I have it covered...
> 
> Momma - where are you at in your cycle now? I am pretty sure you are in the 2ww correct?
> 
> Nat - I hear everything you are saying about feeling negative about your cycle and how long its been. You have such a positive spirit about you I hate to see you feeling down... I still have FX for you this cycle... I really hope it happens for you, on your own, before August. xoxo
> 
> Barb - Weeeeee IUI Today! sounds like things are going fantabulous in your netherregions! And wow a hot doctor to check them out for you what a great week so far LMAO! So glad things are looking so great - and yes I definitely agree with going tomorrow for the added insurance - you have gone this far! haha.. glad you were able to enjoy the awesome weather too this weekend... Toronto was fun.. show was sold out so we went to dinner on King West and then bar hopped for awhile.. Sunday we went to Eaton Centre and then the Esplanade for lunch. And yesterday DH and I spent like hours working outside... I am tanned and sore as hell LOL...
> 
> How is everyone else doing?? Ahhhhhh!!!
> 
> I am 8DPO today and have not been symptoms spotting WHATSOEVER - distraction is a glorious thing.. now that I am getting closer I am sure the thoughts will creep up on me... havent tested yet or anything. I dont have any symptoms that are noteworthy if I am forcing myself to think about it..... bahhhhh
> 
> One nice little bit of news though! DH and I booked a trip in July for my 30th Birthday :) we are going to Vegas for three days, and then driving to LA for 2 days and San Francisco for 2 days... should be pretty awesome and it makes me feel good to celebrate a milestone rather than dwell on it... esp in this TTC process you know?
> 
> XOXO to my ladies

Heyyyyyy there you are :happydance:

Great news about your holibob meg....sounds exciting...and for your birthday too great.:thumbup:
We'd love to go Vegas one day....my oH sister goes every two years...she loves it....I'm sure you'll have a fantastic time there.:winkwink:

Thankyou for your kind words of encouraging support meg....up untill today I was feeling abit weird about this round....but I woke up feeling somewhat hopefull instead today....think I'd had a spot of ttc blues.:cry: lol

I must remember my own advice and STAY POSITIVE eh lol

He he heeee I'm getting some funny looks from oH as I type....I'm sat here with my face mask on,typing ever so carefully bc I don't want to ruin my fresh nail polish ....lol

So glad too hear you had a great weekend meg...we been watching Fox News about all the tornados going on....wondering if you ladies are anywhere near any of this or even feeling the tail end of things...as it goes it sounds like your weather has been fabulous.:happydance:

Fx for your cycle meg...lots of baby dust to you and dh.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> Ok ok ok I have learned my lesson I am NOT leaving for a long weekend again haha! So much to catch up on but I think I have it covered...
> 
> Momma - where are you at in your cycle now? I am pretty sure you are in the 2ww correct?
> 
> Nat - I hear everything you are saying about feeling negative about your cycle and how long its been. You have such a positive spirit about you I hate to see you feeling down... I still have FX for you this cycle... I really hope it happens for you, on your own, before August. xoxo
> 
> Barb - Weeeeee IUI Today! sounds like things are going fantabulous in your netherregions! And wow a hot doctor to check them out for you what a great week so far LMAO! So glad things are looking so great - and yes I definitely agree with going tomorrow for the added insurance - you have gone this far! haha.. glad you were able to enjoy the awesome weather too this weekend... Toronto was fun.. show was sold out so we went to dinner on King West and then bar hopped for awhile.. Sunday we went to Eaton Centre and then the Esplanade for lunch. And yesterday DH and I spent like hours working outside... I am tanned and sore as hell LOL...
> 
> How is everyone else doing?? Ahhhhhh!!!
> 
> I am 8DPO today and have not been symptoms spotting WHATSOEVER - distraction is a glorious thing.. now that I am getting closer I am sure the thoughts will creep up on me... havent tested yet or anything. I dont have any symptoms that are noteworthy if I am forcing myself to think about it..... bahhhhh
> 
> One nice little bit of news though! DH and I booked a trip in July for my 30th Birthday :) we are going to Vegas for three days, and then driving to LA for 2 days and San Francisco for 2 days... should be pretty awesome and it makes me feel good to celebrate a milestone rather than dwell on it... esp in this TTC process you know?
> 
> XOXO to my ladies

Wow u are there..haha..yay 8dpo for u...:) when r u testing? I am like 10 dpo af is due on saturday..I have tested..:( some faints but yesterday I took two frer and bfn...so im prolly already out this cycle but will prolly retest on friday...good luck to u this cycle and hope u get that bfp!!


----------



## mommaplus05

So wow..4 days til af is due and im sooooo prayin she dnt show..im prayin to see two beautiful pink lines on fridays test...so until then im gona be seein two pink lines when I sleep...actually seein like 8 pink lines..lol two for me and two for each of u!!!! Im sooo anxious to test its drivin me mad!! Haha..but I wnt be goin to town til friday and I dnt have any!! Haha..so im doomed to suffer til then..haha


----------



## mommaplus05

Hey nat, wat do u know about baby aspirin? I have heard many good things about it..I heard it can make ur ovaries produce more than one egg as well as prime the uterus to assist implantation..do u know about this?


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Hey nat, wat do u know about baby aspirin? I have heard many good things about it..I heard it can make ur ovaries produce more than one egg as well as prime the uterus to assist implantation..do u know about this?

Hiya momma....I actually don't know an awful lot about baby aspirin as I have a severe allergy to asprin-anaphylaxis!!! So I avoid them at ALL costs.lol
NOT GOOD....oh noooo siry.lol
I even get nervous having them in the house....my oH had heart surgery a couple of years ago and he had to take them and I was a nervous wreck! Lol

So what I do know is it increases the blood flow to the uterus and the ovarys.helps thickens the walls of the uterus for implantation and helps Reduce misscarage risk.i think I even Seen somewhere by up to 50% -that I will say is AMAIZING in its self.:thumbup:
Never take more than 81 mg daily tho...very important!
And i would defiantly recommend you Always speak to your MD before taking them...just incase of any issues it may cause...

Hope this helps momma...:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hiya crazy84... How you holding up there love...any changes....??? :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Holy cow I just got a symptom..I dnt know of wat but anything at this piint is something..haha..just did a cervix ck n sweep...had a (way too much tmi here..lol) but a glob(ewww) of slighly yellow tinged ewcm mixed w white kinda thick cm...wat the heck is that about??? Mild cramps n such..I have done this before but its usually like the day of af like right before I start bleeding...what ya think? I am having sum cramping too, mild but there..


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Holy cow I just got a symptom..I dnt know of wat but anything at this piint is something..haha..just did a cervix ck n sweep...had a (way too much tmi here..lol) but a glob(ewww) of slighly yellow tinged ewcm mixed w white kinda thick cm...wat the heck is that about??? Mild cramps n such..I have done this before but its usually like the day of af like right before I start bleeding...what ya think? I am having sum cramping too, mild but there..

So this could be a sign momma Yaye...:) :flower:
Hurry up Friday eh? So you can test...:happydance:
So I been feeling ravenous about tuna tonight....I had a tuna,red onion and letus sandwich...and It didn't satisfy my fix....just want another one....not through hunger just keep thinking about it ha haaaa ha....wth? Lol
Ok so call me nuts as it only borderline 2dpo but com'on man tuna? Really?....lol
I can't stand the smell of it usually...:wacko:
Oh well...:wacko:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> Hiya crazy84... How you holding up there love...any changes....??? :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey!! :) nothing new! It stopped after the first few restroom breaks..... Weird! Guess I will just keep testing... Hahaha I know I should just wait.... But i just can't!! How is everyone's night??


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hiya crazy84... How you holding up there love...any changes....??? :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Hey!! :) nothing new! It stopped after the first few restroom breaks..... Weird! Guess I will just keep testing... Hahaha I know I should just wait.... But i just can't!! How is everyone's night??Click to expand...

Oh that's good new crazy...:)

Yeah I'm ok...really should haul my butt to bed though...it's going to kill me in the morning ha ha....:dohh:

So how long before af is due...have you tested today?

I really want to test but that's just daft at 1/2dpo eh pmsl...
Can't anyway as oH has put them away till 10 dpo.....I secretly kept one for 7/8 dpo tho....u know you never know eh.lol

So I hope af stays away love...fx and lots of baby dust to you ...:baby:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hiya crazy84... How you holding up there love...any changes....??? :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Hey!! :) nothing new! It stopped after the first few restroom breaks..... Weird! Guess I will just keep testing... Hahaha I know I should just wait.... But i just can't!! How is everyone's night??Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's good new crazy...:)
> 
> Yeah I'm ok...really should haul my butt to bed though...it's going to kill me in the morning ha ha....:dohh:
> 
> So how long before af is due...have you tested today?
> 
> I really want to test but that's just daft at 1/2dpo eh pmsl...
> Can't anyway as oH has put them away till 10 dpo.....I secretly kept one for 7/8 dpo tho....u know you never know eh.lol
> 
> So I hope af stays away love...fx and lots of baby dust to you ...:baby:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

I started testing so early this month.... I was unsure of ov date...and my first test had the Evap.... Hahaha so I probably have been testing since 1 dpo...hahahaha not on purpose though!! Hehe I tested this morning and it was bfn..... But if this happens to be ib then I suppose it is on time.... But I just don't feel preggo.... I am not due af until the 28/29.... I have 7 or 8 tests left.... So I will be testing until I run out unless af arrives first! Haha.... What time is it where you are??


----------



## natjenson

WOW MOMMAPLUS!!!

Look at your test....
So I had a look at it on my new app and look what it did...so it's tweaked...and it's a blue dye but this IS an obvious line....

Have you tested since this test ....can't wait till you post your tests on Friday love....aweeee good luck momma...major fx for you love....:happydance:

EDIT: you can actually see the line better the further away from it you are...craaaaaazy.:)
:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hiya crazy84... How you holding up there love...any changes....??? :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Hey!! :) nothing new! It stopped after the first few restroom breaks..... Weird! Guess I will just keep testing... Hahaha I know I should just wait.... But i just can't!! How is everyone's night??Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's good new crazy...:)
> 
> Yeah I'm ok...really should haul my butt to bed though...it's going to kill me in the morning ha ha....:dohh:
> 
> So how long before af is due...have you tested today?
> 
> I really want to test but that's just daft at 1/2dpo eh pmsl...
> Can't anyway as oH has put them away till 10 dpo.....I secretly kept one for 7/8 dpo tho....u know you never know eh.lol
> 
> So I hope af stays away love...fx and lots of baby dust to you ...:baby:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I started testing so early this month.... I was unsure of ov date...and my first test had the Evap.... Hahaha so I probably have been testing since 1 dpo...hahahaha not on purpose though!! Hehe I tested this morning and it was bfn..... But if this happens to be ib then I suppose it is on time.... But I just don't feel preggo.... I am not due af until the 28/29.... I have 7 or 8 tests left.... So I will be testing until I run out unless af arrives first! Haha.... What time is it where you are??Click to expand...

He he he I know exactly what's that's like ...test test test ...lol :thumbup:

Oh it 3:10 am here...early start too ....ahhhhhhhh.:dohh:
Oh well ,I will do these things to myself .lol


Well I really am off to bedski's now....:sleep:
Hope you see two lovely lines tmr love...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hiya crazy84... How you holding up there love...any changes....??? :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Hey!! :) nothing new! It stopped after the first few restroom breaks..... Weird! Guess I will just keep testing... Hahaha I know I should just wait.... But i just can't!! How is everyone's night??Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's good new crazy...:)
> 
> Yeah I'm ok...really should haul my butt to bed though...it's going to kill me in the morning ha ha....:dohh:
> 
> So how long before af is due...have you tested today?
> 
> I really want to test but that's just daft at 1/2dpo eh pmsl...
> Can't anyway as oH has put them away till 10 dpo.....I secretly kept one for 7/8 dpo tho....u know you never know eh.lol
> 
> So I hope af stays away love...fx and lots of baby dust to you ...:baby:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I started testing so early this month.... I was unsure of ov date...and my first test had the Evap.... Hahaha so I probably have been testing since 1 dpo...hahahaha not on purpose though!! Hehe I tested this morning and it was bfn..... But if this happens to be ib then I suppose it is on time.... But I just don't feel preggo.... I am not due af until the 28/29.... I have 7 or 8 tests left.... So I will be testing until I run out unless af arrives first! Haha.... What time is it where you are??Click to expand...
> 
> He he he I know exactly what's that's like ...test test test ...lol :thumbup:
> 
> Oh it 3:10 am here...early start too ....ahhhhhhhh.:dohh:
> Oh well ,I will do these things to myself .lol
> 
> 
> Well I really am off to bedski's now....:sleep:
> Hope you see two lovely lines tmr love...:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Get some rest!! It's only 9:15 here! I will test in the am!! :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

I've heard extra cm and esp yellow tinged is a preggo sign but who knows!


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...well my temp is nice and steady...:)
But according to ff I am 3 dpo and not 2......it is going by my temp and not my positive opk....
So shall I go with ff or opk?....anyone?

Also I have symptoms- ALREADY!!! ......
I have been wretching all morning....I'm real hungry but can't bare the smell of food...
And I just have this strange feeling about myself...
It's VERY early days I know but I DO feel different....awe fx this is it.:)


So remember how I said I always reverse my dreams.....well last night I dreamt i got af....
So could this be that I won't be getting af t his time...awwwwe I'm so excited.yippeee....
I defo can't test yet...not heard of a bfp on 2/3 dpo...so I will have to leave another 72 hrs at the very least....

Hope all you lovelys are having a fantastic day...:flower: :flower: :flower:

BIG FAT EDIT!!! Add lots of strong twinges to that list above...oh my gawsh :)
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> WOW MOMMAPLUS!!!
> 
> Look at your test....
> So I had a look at it on my new app and look what it did...so it's tweaked...and it's a blue dye but this IS an obvious line....
> 
> Have you tested since this test ....can't wait till you post your tests on Friday love....aweeee good luck momma...major fx for you love....:happydance:
> 
> EDIT: you can actually see the line better the further away from it you are...craaaaaazy.:)
> :) :) :) xxx

Yeah I cld totally see the line well in person.. but after that wen I took my frers they were stark white bfn..:( so im not hopeful wen it come to those..although the same day I took frer I did a dollar general test w faint lines..


----------



## mommaplus05

But the dg r suppose to b much less sensitive then frer so im guessin the just small evaps..the frer was soo white .I cld plainly see the white test strip line. Cld not make out any color at all.. but heres to good luck on friday and too ur (praying hard) upcoming bfp!!


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> WOW MOMMAPLUS!!!
> 
> Look at your test....
> So I had a look at it on my new app and look what it did...so it's tweaked...and it's a blue dye but this IS an obvious line....
> 
> Have you tested since this test ....can't wait till you post your tests on Friday love....aweeee good luck momma...major fx for you love....:happydance:
> 
> EDIT: you can actually see the line better the further away from it you are...craaaaaazy.:)
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Yeah I cld totally see the line well in person.. but after that wen I took my frers they were stark white bfn..:( so im not hopeful wen it come to those..although the same day I took frer I did a dollar general test w faint lines..Click to expand...

Momma frers have stronger miu's so maybe it wouldn't have picked up the hgc so early...ic's are lower miu's so very sensitive....
Bring on Friday.:happydance:

:) :) ;) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies...well my temp is nice and steady...:)
> But according to ff I am 3 dpo and not 2......it is going by my temp and not my positive opk....
> So shall I go with ff or opk?....anyone?
> 
> Also I have symptoms- ALREADY!!! ......
> I have been wretching all morning....I'm real hungry but can't bare the smell of food...
> And I just have this strange feeling about myself...
> It's VERY early days I know but I DO feel different....awe fx this is it.:)
> 
> 
> So remember how I said I always reverse my dreams.....well last night I dreamt i got af....
> So could this be that I won't be getting af t his time...awwwwe I'm so excited.yippeee....
> I defo can't test yet...not heard of a bfp on 2/3 dpo...so I will have to leave another 72 hrs at the very least....
> 
> Hope all you lovelys are having a fantastic day...:flower: :flower: :flower:
> 
> BIG FAT EDIT!!! Add lots of strong twinges to that list above...oh my gawsh :)
> :) :) :) xxx

When r u gona start testing???? If u r having symptoms r u gona start at 6-7-8dpo or beyond?? Im sooooo excited to start ckin ur line and see them tests!!


----------



## mommaplus05

I woke up this am at 7 and I woke w a terrible headache..boo..


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!!! Hope y'all are having a great day!!! Nat... Things sound good!!! Well I tested this morning and it was bfn!! Will try again in the morning....if I have enough self control not to test tonight! Hahaha my kiddos have awards at school today... So that should keep me pretty busy!! Really confused by my body yesterday morning..... But I have read that if it was implantation it could take 42+ hours for a positive test.... Geez.. This girl has no patience!! Haha


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> But the dg r suppose to b much less sensitive then frer so im guessin the just small evaps..the frer was soo white .I cld plainly see the white test strip line. Cld not make out any color at all.. but heres to good luck on friday and too ur (praying hard) upcoming bfp!!

On I'm praying hard too...and for us all...
I woke up feeling really excited today...I feel totally different to two days ago...
Have you got any symptoms?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> I woke up this am at 7 and I woke w a terrible headache..boo..

Momma.... I have heard a lot of women get headaches early early on in pregnancy!!!!! Maybe that is a good sign!!


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> I woke up this am at 7 and I woke w a terrible headache..boo..
> 
> Momma.... I have heard a lot of women get headaches early early on in pregnancy!!!!! Maybe that is a good sign!!Click to expand...

Very true...I had an horrendous one with my Harry....it was lights off in bed NO noise!!!....
It is indeed a prego symptom crazy :thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> I woke up this am at 7 and I woke w a terrible headache..boo..
> 
> Momma.... I have heard a lot of women get headaches early early on in pregnancy!!!!! Maybe that is a good sign!!Click to expand...

How many dpo r u now? And didnt u say u started bleeding? How long it last? Wat was it like?


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> I woke up this am at 7 and I woke w a terrible headache..boo..
> 
> Momma.... I have heard a lot of women get headaches early early on in pregnancy!!!!! Maybe that is a good sign!!Click to expand...
> 
> Very true...I had an horrendous one with my Harry....it was lights off in bed NO noise!!!....
> It is indeed a prego symptom crazy :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Im hopin it is a symptom..I guess im still in disbelief because w my other kiddos I got bfp soooo unbelievably early. So I know each one of different but still tough to believe totally that im still in. Odds r against me..lol but im ok..just tryin to hang til friday..gives me a lil sumthin to look forwards to in this crucial tww..lol ohhhh and last night, me and dh, dtd....it kida hurt....very sensitive cervix and crampy. Imediately after I had like a twn min stretch thatfthatfelt like af was seriously about to start..was soooo weird. But then it all went away..lil crampy this am but not much and have headache..boo...so reckon we will see...nat Ia sooo excited for u this cycle. My dh looks at me funny cuz wenever u post positive symptoms I get a big grin and start shakin my leg..bahaha he thinks im nots all wonderin wth I am grinnin about. Haha


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> I woke up this am at 7 and I woke w a terrible headache..boo..
> 
> Momma.... I have heard a lot of women get headaches early early on in pregnancy!!!!! Maybe that is a good sign!!Click to expand...
> 
> How many dpo r u now? And didnt u say u started bleeding? How long it last? Wat was it like?Click to expand...

I have no idea how many dpo I am... I had what looked like a positive opk on the 12 and 14th... After that Evap I confused myself out of knowing. Hahaha ugh... I just used the restroom and its there again... Af isn't due until 28/29... But I am guessing it is coming early... It has just been tinged cm so far and yesterday it was only in the morning....then again this morning. Booooooooo I am ok with it...kinda lol... Though because this is only my second cycle without mirena... So I am sure it will take a little time... Dang it! I am only on cd22


----------



## barbikins

OurLilFlu said:


> I've heard extra cm and esp yellow tinged is a preggo sign but who knows!

Just a note: I always have yellow twinged CM in my LP. I dont' think it has to do with being pregnant.


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> WOW MOMMAPLUS!!!
> 
> Look at your test....
> So I had a look at it on my new app and look what it did...so it's tweaked...and it's a blue dye but this IS an obvious line....
> 
> Have you tested since this test ....can't wait till you post your tests on Friday love....aweeee good luck momma...major fx for you love....:happydance:
> 
> EDIT: you can actually see the line better the further away from it you are...craaaaaazy.:)
> :) :) :) xxx

Gah I see the line too but blue dye tests are very evil & do this. I have an evap line like this with all the blue dye tests I've ever taken.

Crossing fingers momma - hope you get your bfp!!! XO


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Ok ok ok I have learned my lesson I am NOT leaving for a long weekend again haha! So much to catch up on but I think I have it covered...
> 
> Momma - where are you at in your cycle now? I am pretty sure you are in the 2ww correct?
> 
> Nat - I hear everything you are saying about feeling negative about your cycle and how long its been. You have such a positive spirit about you I hate to see you feeling down... I still have FX for you this cycle... I really hope it happens for you, on your own, before August. xoxo
> 
> Barb - Weeeeee IUI Today! sounds like things are going fantabulous in your netherregions! And wow a hot doctor to check them out for you what a great week so far LMAO! So glad things are looking so great - and yes I definitely agree with going tomorrow for the added insurance - you have gone this far! haha.. glad you were able to enjoy the awesome weather too this weekend... Toronto was fun.. show was sold out so we went to dinner on King West and then bar hopped for awhile.. Sunday we went to Eaton Centre and then the Esplanade for lunch. And yesterday DH and I spent like hours working outside... I am tanned and sore as hell LOL...
> 
> How is everyone else doing?? Ahhhhhh!!!
> 
> I am 8DPO today and have not been symptoms spotting WHATSOEVER - distraction is a glorious thing.. now that I am getting closer I am sure the thoughts will creep up on me... havent tested yet or anything. I dont have any symptoms that are noteworthy if I am forcing myself to think about it..... bahhhhh
> 
> One nice little bit of news though! DH and I booked a trip in July for my 30th Birthday :) we are going to Vegas for three days, and then driving to LA for 2 days and San Francisco for 2 days... should be pretty awesome and it makes me feel good to celebrate a milestone rather than dwell on it... esp in this TTC process you know?
> 
> XOXO to my ladies

Yay Meg you're back! I was worried you were taking on a hiatus!!! I knew you were out of town for Long weekend & having fun though. Some times I just take little breaks without intending too - and then I have to much to catch up with that I can't even find the time to catch up LOL.

I agree w/Meg, Nat, you are a strong woman & you just need to find a way to stay positive. It's great that you are lining things up to see a specialist if need be. Hang in there! FX

Your weekend in Toronto sounds GREAT! What restaurant did you end up at?
It was fantastic weather, loved it. Spent a lot of Monday out in our back yard on a lounger :)

Yep IUI went great - great timing he says. I am going back today! I noted my numbers from yesterday (just estrogen & LH) & they dropped slightly indeed. Looking forward to seeing my results from today if I've already ovulated today or not. I would assume so. And having also taken the Ovidrel I wonder if that speeds things along or what.

Don't symptoms spot!!!! Both times I got pregnant I didn't feel symptoms until AFTER I knew I was pregnant. So don't bother. Waste of time ;)

Wow - nice 30th birthday! I wanted to do Vegas for my 30th but some people bailed on me & so now I hope for my 40th? Awesome birthday surprise - lucky gal ;)

xoxoxo


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Nat I totally get how you could get depressed after all that time. And I can't imagine it. Its been way too long for me & It's been taking a major toll. Less & less these days as it used to be. Not sure why. I think I have little expectations, that's why.
> 
> I forget if you answered me before but do you know why it took so long to conceive Harry?
> 
> Well I did have bloods done.just to see if I was even ovulating...they came ABSOLUTLEY fine....
> There was one issue and Ill never forget how she said it bc it kind of tickled me at the time...she said "Natalie your hormones are up the creak dear" lol....now I find this funny now bc at that pacific time in my life it was when I let myself slip into a dark place and I had got so down....
> Her plan of action was to take it easy.go on holiday and DON'T try anymore....ha ha....how right she was....OF COURSE I did not take that advice about stopping ttc....lol...
> But later down the line when we eventually (mentally exhausted ourselfs) gave up- low and behold it flaming happend.:dohh:
> 
> Life's little "I told you so's" have thier funny little habits of doing this eh.lol
> 
> So technically I suppose I never really been told of any "possible" issues that might be at the forefront just waiting to confirm its ugly head at us....hmmmmm I hope not .
> 
> I have had tho been told of why my mc MAY have occurred due to me having hypo thyriodism.... This is apparently an issue with pregnancys but I was fine with my lo and received no extra treatment whilst carrying him...soooo I dunno.
> 
> Sorry I didn't answer that before barbs lol I must got lost in translation somwhere ha haa...
> Fx for tmr ...:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Wow that's a story! Life just happens some times & you don't know why. And it's hard to know why it doesn't happen too. There are corrections that can be made hormonally & yes with your thyroid, it would probably affect things as well. It would be best for you to see a Reproductive Specialist & if you need to take meds to regulate things, that you do. I would hate to see you get depressed again & go to that dark place. It's a difficult process. We all know that way too well. 

I have a friend who has overactive thyroid & she told me that woman usually go into remission when they're pregnant. So who knows why you had that Miscarriage. BUt guess what, you got pregnant. You need special care for the next time & be watching you extra careful. Do you guys have high risk pregnancy care in the UK? We have it here. I'll be on that list, unfortunately :(


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Nat I totally get how you could get depressed after all that time. And I can't imagine it. Its been way too long for me & It's been taking a major toll. Less & less these days as it used to be. Not sure why. I think I have little expectations, that's why.
> 
> I forget if you answered me before but do you know why it took so long to conceive Harry?
> 
> Well I did have bloods done.just to see if I was even ovulating...they came ABSOLUTLEY fine....
> There was one issue and Ill never forget how she said it bc it kind of tickled me at the time...she said "Natalie your hormones are up the creak dear" lol....now I find this funny now bc at that pacific time in my life it was when I let myself slip into a dark place and I had got so down....
> Her plan of action was to take it easy.go on holiday and DON'T try anymore....ha ha....how right she was....OF COURSE I did not take that advice about stopping ttc....lol...
> But later down the line when we eventually (mentally exhausted ourselfs) gave up- low and behold it flaming happend.:dohh:
> 
> Life's little "I told you so's" have thier funny little habits of doing this eh.lol
> 
> So technically I suppose I never really been told of any "possible" issues that might be at the forefront just waiting to confirm its ugly head at us....hmmmmm I hope not .
> 
> I have had tho been told of why my mc MAY have occurred due to me having hypo thyriodism.... This is apparently an issue with pregnancys but I was fine with my lo and received no extra treatment whilst carrying him...soooo I dunno.
> 
> Sorry I didn't answer that before barbs lol I must got lost in translation somwhere ha haa...
> Fx for tmr ...:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Wow that's a story! Life just happens some times & you don't know why. And it's hard to know why it doesn't happen too. There are corrections that can be made hormonally & yes with your thyroid, it would probably affect things as well. It would be best for you to see a Reproductive Specialist & if you need to take meds to regulate things, that you do. I would hate to see you get depressed again & go to that dark place. It's a difficult process. We all know that way too well.
> 
> I have a friend who has overactive thyroid & she told me that woman usually go into remission when they're pregnant. So who knows why you had that Miscarriage. BUt guess what, you got pregnant. You need special care for the next time & be watching you extra careful. Do you guys have high risk pregnancy care in the UK? We have it here. I'll be on that list, unfortunately :(Click to expand...

Yeah we got high risk and I guess i too will be in that category now...but that may be due to recent mc...
I forgot to add that they found that I have a tilted uterus too...backwards tilting...it's not good for trying to concieve as sperm has to work extra hard to get from a to b but Going by the fact that it's managed it in the past it can still work...
I recently had my thyroid check(again) lol....and it came back OK... Not too under if you know what I mean...I'm still hypo but gp says NFA for the minute...
But as I'm taking the vit b6 that should boost me alittle..fx.

You know I woke up feeling "different" today...very hopefull.

My ff say I am 3 dpo...when I took a closer look it looks like it's going by my temps and not opk...which should I go with barbs...temp or opk?

Hope it all goes as well as it can at the clinic for you today barbs...:flower:

And thankyou for your kind words...I never want to feel like I used to again...it frightens me to even think I let myself get so low then...it's enough to keep me grounded. :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Nat I totally get how you could get depressed after all that time. And I can't imagine it. Its been way too long for me & It's been taking a major toll. Less & less these days as it used to be. Not sure why. I think I have little expectations, that's why.
> 
> I forget if you answered me before but do you know why it took so long to conceive Harry?
> 
> Well I did have bloods done.just to see if I was even ovulating...they came ABSOLUTLEY fine....
> There was one issue and Ill never forget how she said it bc it kind of tickled me at the time...she said "Natalie your hormones are up the creak dear" lol....now I find this funny now bc at that pacific time in my life it was when I let myself slip into a dark place and I had got so down....
> Her plan of action was to take it easy.go on holiday and DON'T try anymore....ha ha....how right she was....OF COURSE I did not take that advice about stopping ttc....lol...
> But later down the line when we eventually (mentally exhausted ourselfs) gave up- low and behold it flaming happend.:dohh:
> 
> Life's little "I told you so's" have thier funny little habits of doing this eh.lol
> 
> So technically I suppose I never really been told of any "possible" issues that might be at the forefront just waiting to confirm its ugly head at us....hmmmmm I hope not .
> 
> I have had tho been told of why my mc MAY have occurred due to me having hypo thyriodism.... This is apparently an issue with pregnancys but I was fine with my lo and received no extra treatment whilst carrying him...soooo I dunno.
> 
> Sorry I didn't answer that before barbs lol I must got lost in translation somwhere ha haa...
> Fx for tmr ...:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Wow that's a story! Life just happens some times & you don't know why. And it's hard to know why it doesn't happen too. There are corrections that can be made hormonally & yes with your thyroid, it would probably affect things as well. It would be best for you to see a Reproductive Specialist & if you need to take meds to regulate things, that you do. I would hate to see you get depressed again & go to that dark place. It's a difficult process. We all know that way too well.
> 
> I have a friend who has overactive thyroid & she told me that woman usually go into remission when they're pregnant. So who knows why you had that Miscarriage. BUt guess what, you got pregnant. You need special care for the next time & be watching you extra careful. Do you guys have high risk pregnancy care in the UK? We have it here. I'll be on that list, unfortunately :(Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we got high risk and I guess i too will be in that category now...but that may be due to recent mc...
> I forgot to add that they found that I have a tilted uterus too...backwards tilting...it's not good for trying to concieve as sperm has to work extra hard to get from a to b but Going by the fact that it's managed it in the past it can still work...
> I recently had my thyroid check(again) lol....and it came back OK... Not too under if you know what I mean...I'm still hypo but gp says NFA for the minute...
> But as I'm taking the vit b6 that should boost me alittle..fx.
> 
> You know I woke up feeling "different" today...very hopefull.
> 
> My ff say I am 3 dpo...when I took a closer look it looks like it's going by my temps and not opk...which should I go with barbs...temp or opk?
> 
> Hope it all goes as well as it can at the clinic for you today barbs...:flower:
> 
> And thankyou for your kind words...I never want to feel like I used to again...it frightens me to even think I let myself get so low then...it's enough to keep me grounded. :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

If it makes ya feel any better I have a tilted uterus and if never kept me from conceieving at all and it seems to make for an easier delivery as well..:)) just butt in the air wen ya dtd..


----------



## Petzy

Crazy84 - Im sorry you think AF is comin early ugh she can be such a bitch sometimes!

Nat - Glad to see your chart looks good! Doesn't FF take into account both the temps and the OPK thouh? I am not sure how it works but you would think it would be both - but if I had to rely on one it would be temps wouldnt it? 

Barb - Wahoooo second IUI day! Get pumped full of semen if you know what I mean! LOL and you really should have gone for your 30th to Vegas... we went for DH's 30th 2 years ago and it was unreal - i absolutely love it there. You deserve it! You should plan a trip with DH if you can squeeze one in... even for a long weekend. I really do find something to look forward to distracts me a lot. I spent all night booking hotels for our trip and keeping busy. 

Momma - I saw the second line on the blue test too , but if you are getting BFN on pink dye I would assume it is negative... are you 9DPO today or am I wrong?

I am 9DPO today and tested for shits and giggles since I never have a test in the house lol - BFN of course. I am going to wait for AF to be due now I think. Or at least till Sat morning when I am 12DPO. I dont have a good feeling at all about this month.


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Crazy84 - Im sorry you think AF is comin early ugh she can be such a bitch sometimes!
> 
> Nat - Glad to see your chart looks good! Doesn't FF take into account both the temps and the OPK thouh? I am not sure how it works but you would think it would be both - but if I had to rely on one it would be temps wouldnt it?
> 
> Barb - Wahoooo second IUI day! Get pumped full of semen if you know what I mean! LOL and you really should have gone for your 30th to Vegas... we went for DH's 30th 2 years ago and it was unreal - i absolutely love it there. You deserve it! You should plan a trip with DH if you can squeeze one in... even for a long weekend. I really do find something to look forward to distracts me a lot. I spent all night booking hotels for our trip and keeping busy.
> 
> Momma - I saw the second line on the blue test too , but if you are getting BFN on pink dye I would assume it is negative... are you 9DPO today or am I wrong?
> 
> I am 9DPO today and tested for shits and giggles since I never have a test in the house lol - BFN of course. I am going to wait for AF to be due now I think. Or at least till Sat morning when I am 12DPO. I dont have a good feeling at all about this month.

 Thankyou meg. :)

Sorry to hear your not feeling great about your cycle...and really sorry to hear about your bfn...but there loads of time yet love..,
Remember stay positive :thumbup:

My ff is confusing me.lol...I'm thinking surely the LH surge should say it all but if body temp is also conflicting this info I shal just call it a half lol...so I'm 2 and a half dpo lol...it's not 2 and it's not 3 lol...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh boo...thinkin maybe I really did o on cd 10-11.. cuz I am four days from af but feelin like its comin today which wld b excactly like 14 days since o...:( no bleeding yet but bad af cramps and lower back ache..:(((


----------



## mommaplus05

And that wld explain the yellow glob of cm I had yesterday that I always have before af..cant believe its comin 4 days early..that makes my whole cycle like 20 days!! Thats sooo not long enuf wen ttc..wat the heck


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> And that wld explain the yellow glob of cm I had yesterday that I always have before af..cant believe its comin 4 days early..that makes my whole cycle like 20 days!! Thats sooo not long enuf wen ttc..wat the heck

Oops typo..that wld make my cycle 24 days..lol meanin I oed on cd 10...which is what I though...idk. maybe cramps will go away...(one can hope) lol..now I dnt know my cycle range from 24-28 days but seem to b o ing on cd 10-11 for past 3 cycle so my lp is a lil screwy


----------



## mommaplus05

Well af is here...only good thing is now I can b certain that I o on cd 10-11 each month..just dnt know for sure wen I will get af since lp is random..bright pink new blood too..so far not super heavy but definately there and will bad cramps..booooo im sad but new it was coming this whole cycle..


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Nat I totally get how you could get depressed after all that time. And I can't imagine it. Its been way too long for me & It's been taking a major toll. Less & less these days as it used to be. Not sure why. I think I have little expectations, that's why.
> 
> I forget if you answered me before but do you know why it took so long to conceive Harry?
> 
> Well I did have bloods done.just to see if I was even ovulating...they came ABSOLUTLEY fine....
> There was one issue and Ill never forget how she said it bc it kind of tickled me at the time...she said "Natalie your hormones are up the creak dear" lol....now I find this funny now bc at that pacific time in my life it was when I let myself slip into a dark place and I had got so down....
> Her plan of action was to take it easy.go on holiday and DON'T try anymore....ha ha....how right she was....OF COURSE I did not take that advice about stopping ttc....lol...
> But later down the line when we eventually (mentally exhausted ourselfs) gave up- low and behold it flaming happend.:dohh:
> 
> Life's little "I told you so's" have thier funny little habits of doing this eh.lol
> 
> So technically I suppose I never really been told of any "possible" issues that might be at the forefront just waiting to confirm its ugly head at us....hmmmmm I hope not .
> 
> I have had tho been told of why my mc MAY have occurred due to me having hypo thyriodism.... This is apparently an issue with pregnancys but I was fine with my lo and received no extra treatment whilst carrying him...soooo I dunno.
> 
> Sorry I didn't answer that before barbs lol I must got lost in translation somwhere ha haa...
> Fx for tmr ...:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Wow that's a story! Life just happens some times & you don't know why. And it's hard to know why it doesn't happen too. There are corrections that can be made hormonally & yes with your thyroid, it would probably affect things as well. It would be best for you to see a Reproductive Specialist & if you need to take meds to regulate things, that you do. I would hate to see you get depressed again & go to that dark place. It's a difficult process. We all know that way too well.
> 
> I have a friend who has overactive thyroid & she told me that woman usually go into remission when they're pregnant. So who knows why you had that Miscarriage. BUt guess what, you got pregnant. You need special care for the next time & be watching you extra careful. Do you guys have high risk pregnancy care in the UK? We have it here. I'll be on that list, unfortunately :(Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we got high risk and I guess i too will be in that category now...but that may be due to recent mc...
> I forgot to add that they found that I have a tilted uterus too...backwards tilting...it's not good for trying to concieve as sperm has to work extra hard to get from a to b but Going by the fact that it's managed it in the past it can still work...
> I recently had my thyroid check(again) lol....and it came back OK... Not too under if you know what I mean...I'm still hypo but gp says NFA for the minute...
> But as I'm taking the vit b6 that should boost me alittle..fx.
> 
> You know I woke up feeling "different" today...very hopefull.
> 
> My ff say I am 3 dpo...when I took a closer look it looks like it's going by my temps and not opk...which should I go with barbs...temp or opk?
> 
> Hope it all goes as well as it can at the clinic for you today barbs...:flower:
> 
> And thankyou for your kind words...I never want to feel like I used to again...it frightens me to even think I let myself get so low then...it's enough to keep me grounded. :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

The good thing is you know what your obstacles are. I think you would be well suited for IUI. And possibly some hormonal support. But you just do what ever you feel is right for you of course. I'm not patient to wait too long LOL.

We have to keep each other grounded & bring reality back when we go to that dark place. We've all been there. Me included. But we also deserve to mope & hate the world some days. It's not always smelling like roses.

I am really glad you're feeling hopeful. That's a great place to be. I've had my moments too. I don't feel anything this cycle to be honest. I am just hoping for the best. 

As for FF - temping is the best way to go. It would be the most accurate way to gauge when you've ovulated. OPK will tell you when you have a surge but it doesn't tell you when you ovulate & if you ovulated. It can be 12 hours to 36 or 48 hours after a positive OPK. So I would defo go with your temping. 

Good luck ! BTW I'm 1dpo today :) weeee!


----------



## barbikins

mommaplus05 said:


> Well af is here...only good thing is now I can b certain that I o on cd 10-11 each month..just dnt know for sure wen I will get af since lp is random..bright pink new blood too..so far not super heavy but definately there and will bad cramps..booooo im sad but new it was coming this whole cycle..

Oh no...I'm so sorry hun! Hang in there - you only just started. This, coming from a veteran LOL!!!
Have a glass or bottle of wine tonight ;)


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Crazy84 - Im sorry you think AF is comin early ugh she can be such a bitch sometimes!
> 
> Nat - Glad to see your chart looks good! Doesn't FF take into account both the temps and the OPK thouh? I am not sure how it works but you would think it would be both - but if I had to rely on one it would be temps wouldnt it?
> 
> Barb - Wahoooo second IUI day! Get pumped full of semen if you know what I mean! LOL and you really should have gone for your 30th to Vegas... we went for DH's 30th 2 years ago and it was unreal - i absolutely love it there. You deserve it! You should plan a trip with DH if you can squeeze one in... even for a long weekend. I really do find something to look forward to distracts me a lot. I spent all night booking hotels for our trip and keeping busy.
> 
> Momma - I saw the second line on the blue test too , but if you are getting BFN on pink dye I would assume it is negative... are you 9DPO today or am I wrong?
> 
> I am 9DPO today and tested for shits and giggles since I never have a test in the house lol - BFN of course. I am going to wait for AF to be due now I think. Or at least till Sat morning when I am 12DPO. I dont have a good feeling at all about this month.


Hi Hun! 

It wasn't the cute doc today :( But in a way I was also relieved LOL
It was great! Hubby had 56 Million sperm AFTER the wash. He only had 10million yesterday. There were a few very surprised people & even the doc said "holy crap!" So this BETTER faking work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm 1dpo today too :) WAHOOO!!!!


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Nat I totally get how you could get depressed after all that time. And I can't imagine it. Its been way too long for me & It's been taking a major toll. Less & less these days as it used to be. Not sure why. I think I have little expectations, that's why.
> 
> I forget if you answered me before but do you know why it took so long to conceive Harry?
> 
> Well I did have bloods done.just to see if I was even ovulating...they came ABSOLUTLEY fine....
> There was one issue and Ill never forget how she said it bc it kind of tickled me at the time...she said "Natalie your hormones are up the creak dear" lol....now I find this funny now bc at that pacific time in my life it was when I let myself slip into a dark place and I had got so down....
> Her plan of action was to take it easy.go on holiday and DON'T try anymore....ha ha....how right she was....OF COURSE I did not take that advice about stopping ttc....lol...
> But later down the line when we eventually (mentally exhausted ourselfs) gave up- low and behold it flaming happend.:dohh:
> 
> Life's little "I told you so's" have thier funny little habits of doing this eh.lol
> 
> So technically I suppose I never really been told of any "possible" issues that might be at the forefront just waiting to confirm its ugly head at us....hmmmmm I hope not .
> 
> I have had tho been told of why my mc MAY have occurred due to me having hypo thyriodism.... This is apparently an issue with pregnancys but I was fine with my lo and received no extra treatment whilst carrying him...soooo I dunno.
> 
> Sorry I didn't answer that before barbs lol I must got lost in translation somwhere ha haa...
> Fx for tmr ...:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Wow that's a story! Life just happens some times & you don't know why. And it's hard to know why it doesn't happen too. There are corrections that can be made hormonally & yes with your thyroid, it would probably affect things as well. It would be best for you to see a Reproductive Specialist & if you need to take meds to regulate things, that you do. I would hate to see you get depressed again & go to that dark place. It's a difficult process. We all know that way too well.
> 
> I have a friend who has overactive thyroid & she told me that woman usually go into remission when they're pregnant. So who knows why you had that Miscarriage. BUt guess what, you got pregnant. You need special care for the next time & be watching you extra careful. Do you guys have high risk pregnancy care in the UK? We have it here. I'll be on that list, unfortunately :(Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we got high risk and I guess i too will be in that category now...but that may be due to recent mc...
> I forgot to add that they found that I have a tilted uterus too...backwards tilting...it's not good for trying to concieve as sperm has to work extra hard to get from a to b but Going by the fact that it's managed it in the past it can still work...
> I recently had my thyroid check(again) lol....and it came back OK... Not too under if you know what I mean...I'm still hypo but gp says NFA for the minute...
> But as I'm taking the vit b6 that should boost me alittle..fx.
> 
> You know I woke up feeling "different" today...very hopefull.
> 
> My ff say I am 3 dpo...when I took a closer look it looks like it's going by my temps and not opk...which should I go with barbs...temp or opk?
> 
> Hope it all goes as well as it can at the clinic for you today barbs...:flower:
> 
> And thankyou for your kind words...I never want to feel like I used to again...it frightens me to even think I let myself get so low then...it's enough to keep me grounded. :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> The good thing is you know what your obstacles are. I think you would be well suited for IUI. And possibly some hormonal support. But you just do what ever you feel is right for you of course. I'm not patient to wait too long LOL.
> 
> We have to keep each other grounded & bring reality back when we go to that dark place. We've all been there. Me included. But we also deserve to mope & hate the world some days. It's not always smelling like roses.
> 
> I am really glad you're feeling hopeful. That's a great place to be. I've had my moments too. I don't feel anything this cycle to be honest. I am just hoping for the best.
> 
> As for FF - temping is the best way to go. It would be the most accurate way to gauge when you've ovulated. OPK will tell you when you have a surge but it doesn't tell you when you ovulate & if you ovulated. It can be 12 hours to 36 or 48 hours after a positive OPK. So I would defo go with your temping.
> 
> Good luck ! BTW I'm 1dpo today :) weeee!Click to expand...

Yaye! :) 1 dpo....:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

So I see your dh's sperm wash was super duper crazy barbs...lol...:happydance:
Them are some elites eh.:)
He must be a very proud man .:thumbup:

So we're 2 days apart this cycle...sort of cycle buddies again.:flower:

Thankyou for your advice I was a little unsure what info to go on as ff has given me the cover line today and it's a solid one too yippeee...:thumbup:
My temp is slowly rising and steady...I cross referenced it this afternoon and my temps this cycle are much lower...in the "normal" category this time.lol
I just looking for that implantation dip now .:wacko: fx.

Bah no cute doctor this time..ah shocks....plus side- no red face eh :blush:lol...
Very glad its gone well for you barbs...now you make sure you takes it easy now love...get them feet up and chill :coffee:...let them spermys have there egg fest...:happydance:

Oooooh did you have the trigger shot this time ?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Well af is here...only good thing is now I can b certain that I o on cd 10-11 each month..just dnt know for sure wen I will get af since lp is random..bright pink new blood too..so far not super heavy but definately there and will bad cramps..booooo im sad but new it was coming this whole cycle..

OHHHHH BIG FAT BOOOOOOOO!:nope:
In the words of meg/petz....af the slut is a right bitch!
Pardon my language.:wacko:

I'm gutted for you momma...don't worry too much about the short lp...see what happens next cycle and then if it happens again I would go and see md...just incase...I think it's your birth control playing with you....
Some good news for you tho....I read earlier today that the first 6 months of coming off it is when you are supper fertile so you got loads of time yet Hun.

Hope your well and ok...are you going to start temping next cycle? Opks?


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Nat I totally get how you could get depressed after all that time. And I can't imagine it. Its been way too long for me & It's been taking a major toll. Less & less these days as it used to be. Not sure why. I think I have little expectations, that's why.
> 
> I forget if you answered me before but do you know why it took so long to conceive Harry?
> 
> Well I did have bloods done.just to see if I was even ovulating...they came ABSOLUTLEY fine....
> There was one issue and Ill never forget how she said it bc it kind of tickled me at the time...she said "Natalie your hormones are up the creak dear" lol....now I find this funny now bc at that pacific time in my life it was when I let myself slip into a dark place and I had got so down....
> Her plan of action was to take it easy.go on holiday and DON'T try anymore....ha ha....how right she was....OF COURSE I did not take that advice about stopping ttc....lol...
> But later down the line when we eventually (mentally exhausted ourselfs) gave up- low and behold it flaming happend.:dohh:
> 
> Life's little "I told you so's" have thier funny little habits of doing this eh.lol
> 
> So technically I suppose I never really been told of any "possible" issues that might be at the forefront just waiting to confirm its ugly head at us....hmmmmm I hope not .
> 
> I have had tho been told of why my mc MAY have occurred due to me having hypo thyriodism.... This is apparently an issue with pregnancys but I was fine with my lo and received no extra treatment whilst carrying him...soooo I dunno.
> 
> Sorry I didn't answer that before barbs lol I must got lost in translation somwhere ha haa...
> Fx for tmr ...:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Wow that's a story! Life just happens some times & you don't know why. And it's hard to know why it doesn't happen too. There are corrections that can be made hormonally & yes with your thyroid, it would probably affect things as well. It would be best for you to see a Reproductive Specialist & if you need to take meds to regulate things, that you do. I would hate to see you get depressed again & go to that dark place. It's a difficult process. We all know that way too well.
> 
> I have a friend who has overactive thyroid & she told me that woman usually go into remission when they're pregnant. So who knows why you had that Miscarriage. BUt guess what, you got pregnant. You need special care for the next time & be watching you extra careful. Do you guys have high risk pregnancy care in the UK? We have it here. I'll be on that list, unfortunately :(Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we got high risk and I guess i too will be in that category now...but that may be due to recent mc...
> I forgot to add that they found that I have a tilted uterus too...backwards tilting...it's not good for trying to concieve as sperm has to work extra hard to get from a to b but Going by the fact that it's managed it in the past it can still work...
> I recently had my thyroid check(again) lol....and it came back OK... Not too under if you know what I mean...I'm still hypo but gp says NFA for the minute...
> But as I'm taking the vit b6 that should boost me alittle..fx.
> 
> You know I woke up feeling "different" today...very hopefull.
> 
> My ff say I am 3 dpo...when I took a closer look it looks like it's going by my temps and not opk...which should I go with barbs...temp or opk?
> 
> Hope it all goes as well as it can at the clinic for you today barbs...:flower:
> 
> And thankyou for your kind words...I never want to feel like I used to again...it frightens me to even think I let myself get so low then...it's enough to keep me grounded. :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> The good thing is you know what your obstacles are. I think you would be well suited for IUI. And possibly some hormonal support. But you just do what ever you feel is right for you of course. I'm not patient to wait too long LOL.
> 
> We have to keep each other grounded & bring reality back when we go to that dark place. We've all been there. Me included. But we also deserve to mope & hate the world some days. It's not always smelling like roses.
> 
> I am really glad you're feeling hopeful. That's a great place to be. I've had my moments too. I don't feel anything this cycle to be honest. I am just hoping for the best.
> 
> As for FF - temping is the best way to go. It would be the most accurate way to gauge when you've ovulated. OPK will tell you when you have a surge but it doesn't tell you when you ovulate & if you ovulated. It can be 12 hours to 36 or 48 hours after a positive OPK. So I would defo go with your temping.
> 
> Good luck ! BTW I'm 1dpo today :) weeee!Click to expand...
> 
> Yaye! :) 1 dpo....:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> So I see your dh's sperm wash was super duper crazy barbs...lol...:happydance:
> Them are some elites eh.:)
> He must be a very proud man .:thumbup:
> 
> So we're 2 days apart this cycle...sort of cycle buddies again.:flower:
> 
> Thankyou for your advice I was a little unsure what info to go on as ff has given me the cover line today and it's a solid one too yippeee...:thumbup:
> My temp is slowly rising and steady...I cross referenced it this afternoon and my temps this cycle are much lower...in the "normal" category this time.lol
> I just looking for that implantation dip now .:wacko: fx.
> 
> Bah no cute doctor this time..ah shocks....plus side- no red face eh :blush:lol...
> Very glad its gone well for you barbs...now you make sure you takes it easy now love...get them feet up and chill :coffee:...let them spermys have there egg fest...:happydance:
> 
> Oooooh did you have the trigger shot this time ?
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Yeah my husband does well. Conceived two children accidentally. HAH! So wtf why are we having trouble this time around?! GAH.
Thanks so much hun, I really hope this is it for us. Please let this be it!!!
No trigger today - that's just once for Ovulation :)

I have slow climb too. I never had that dip & sudden spike up when I was temping. It's no worries at all. So you are 3dpo today for sure??
No symptom spotting lady! Just stay calm & carry on :coffee:


----------



## mommaplus05

Well no more bleeding yet but the cramps r horrible. Like bent over bad. Booooo...I am sooo suprised though..I have never in my life that this short of cycle..my others kids were concieved like cycle 1 or 2 comin off bc and theyve never messed w me. Guess I gettin older though and it messin w me


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Well no more bleeding yet but the cramps r horrible. Like bent over bad. Booooo...I am sooo suprised though..I have never in my life that this short of cycle..my others kids were concieved like cycle 1 or 2 comin off bc and theyve never messed w me. Guess I gettin older though and it messin w me

Sounds like we are having the same issues!! :/ maybe it will end up being a good sign... :) if nothing else we will be almost at the same place in our next cycles.... If this is them anyway!


----------



## mommaplus05

So did ur af stop? Was it also early?? Did u retest? Haha im full of questions..lol


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Crazy84 - Im sorry you think AF is comin early ugh she can be such a bitch sometimes!
> 
> Nat - Glad to see your chart looks good! Doesn't FF take into account both the temps and the OPK thouh? I am not sure how it works but you would think it would be both - but if I had to rely on one it would be temps wouldnt it?
> 
> Barb - Wahoooo second IUI day! Get pumped full of semen if you know what I mean! LOL and you really should have gone for your 30th to Vegas... we went for DH's 30th 2 years ago and it was unreal - i absolutely love it there. You deserve it! You should plan a trip with DH if you can squeeze one in... even for a long weekend. I really do find something to look forward to distracts me a lot. I spent all night booking hotels for our trip and keeping busy.
> 
> Momma - I saw the second line on the blue test too , but if you are getting BFN on pink dye I would assume it is negative... are you 9DPO today or am I wrong?
> 
> I am 9DPO today and tested for shits and giggles since I never have a test in the house lol - BFN of course. I am going to wait for AF to be due now I think. Or at least till Sat morning when I am 12DPO. I dont have a good feeling at all about this month.
> 
> 
> Hi Hun!
> 
> It wasn't the cute doc today :( But in a way I was also relieved LOL
> It was great! Hubby had 56 Million sperm AFTER the wash. He only had 10million yesterday. There were a few very surprised people & even the doc said "holy crap!" So this BETTER faking work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm 1dpo today too :) WAHOOO!!!!Click to expand...

Wahooooooooooooooooooo 56 million holy shit lol


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Well af is here...only good thing is now I can b certain that I o on cd 10-11 each month..just dnt know for sure wen I will get af since lp is random..bright pink new blood too..so far not super heavy but definately there and will bad cramps..booooo im sad but new it was coming this whole cycle..
> 
> OHHHHH BIG FAT BOOOOOOOO!:nope:
> In the words of meg/petz....af the slut is a right bitch!
> Pardon my language.:wacko:
> 
> I'm gutted for you momma...don't worry too much about the short lp...see what happens next cycle and then if it happens again I would go and see md...just incase...I think it's your birth control playing with you....
> Some good news for you tho....I read earlier today that the first 6 months of coming off it is when you are supper fertile so you got loads of time yet Hun.
> 
> Hope your well and ok...are you going to start temping next cycle? Opks?
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

I second that ughhh boo momma that sucks.... but Barbs is right!! I hope yuou are super fertile too :)


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> So did ur af stop? Was it also early?? Did u retest? Haha im full of questions..lol

Yesterday morning I had brown/pink cm only when I wiped.... Then it stopped... Then same thing this morning... Only no brown.... But gone again... I am only on cd 22!!! With??? I feel like it will be af in a few days... This never happens.. But I just don't feel like this is bfp


----------



## natjenson

Well I've had LOTS of twinges today.:thumbup:
Really looking forward to Sunday when I can test...probably be a bfn but I got my fingers crossed real tight...:)
I'm feeling really hopefull...


We have had an awful thing happen here in the uk today....a terrorist attack on one of our British soldiers....minding his own business...
Two men just knocked him over in there car and got out and literally mutilated him in the street in front of a primary school...in broad daylight....
Such a shocking crime...my thoughts and prayers go to his family and friends...what a sad loss...

The uk are feeling somewhat threatened by this now...I mean we can't even feel safe walking down the street anymore...they have stated that we will never be safe.
These men need to be sent back to there own country and live in the own conditions...our country has wiped there arses for too long...given them jobs...filled our schools and housing...benefits and nhs...treated them with respect and they do this...I suppose you get it everywhere these days but something seriously needs to be done ...
Sorry gals....rant over lol

Hope everyone has had a great day me petals :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Well I feel very sad..my sis n law went to her reg prenatal ck today..had ultrasound and found her 10 wk old fetus w no heartbeat..there ckin her levels and makin her wait til tomorrow to decide wat to do..:( as for me...im pretty much full blown af..:(


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Well I feel very sad..my sis n law went to her reg prenatal ck today..had ultrasound and found her 10 wk old fetus w no heartbeat..there ckin her levels and makin her wait til tomorrow to decide wat to do..:( as for me...im pretty much full blown af..:(

That is horrible. I am so sorry to hear that. :/ and I am sorry about af :(


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Well I feel very sad..my sis n law went to her reg prenatal ck today..had ultrasound and found her 10 wk old fetus w no heartbeat..there ckin her levels and makin her wait til tomorrow to decide wat to do..:( as for me...im pretty much full blown af..:(

Oh my I am so sorry to hear this momma...that is very sad :(
I hope she is ok...:hugs:

Sorry to hear about af too :(. :hugs:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

mommaplus05 said:


> Well I feel very sad..my sis n law went to her reg prenatal ck today..had ultrasound and found her 10 wk old fetus w no heartbeat..there ckin her levels and makin her wait til tomorrow to decide wat to do..:( as for me...im pretty much full blown af..:(

How very sad for her, and the family. My heart goes out to her.


----------



## mommaplus05

Thanks ladies for ur concern..im goin to doc w her to.orow


----------



## ChereMichelle

Hi All. Just an update, and to help relieve the whirlings of my mind, I still haven't got AF. Due yesterday so I'm not really super late lol. I have done 2 preg tests and both BFN's but when I pee/wipe there is absolutely no spotting. No trace! I did have spotting on Sunday and Monday morning some, so I put tampon in. Assumed it came. When I took it out, only a tinge of brown blood/discharge. I sure FEEL like AF is coming. I'm not usually late tho. My mind won't stop thinking about "what if's" and the pessimist in me is saying 'you're just late kid, don't put your hopes on this...' So I needed to vent. Boobs sore. Peeing all day but I know def too soon for that! Good luck to all- I had to get that off my chest and feel I can you ladies here....thanks for listening. Any thoughts?


----------



## mommaplus05

Soumds promising but w bdns who knows! Im strugglin w af comin four days early and ur late! Seems r cycles r messin w us!! Prolly cuz were stressin and stress can truly mess w the mensus..lol I have no input there cuz only time I have ever really been late I was prego but knew I was prego wayyy before af was due. But u cld have o'ed late?? That may push ur af back a cpl days?


----------



## mommaplus05

So if u did o late maybe it cld be too soon for af and too soon for bfp? My advise is keep testing. Maybe it just too soon...im sendin ya lotsa baby dust*****


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Well I've had LOTS of twinges today.:thumbup:
> Really looking forward to Sunday when I can test...probably be a bfn but I got my fingers crossed real tight...:)
> I'm feeling really hopefull...
> 
> 
> We have had an awful thing happen here in the uk today....a terrorist attack on one of our British soldiers....minding his own business...
> Two men just knocked him over in there car and got out and literally mutilated him in the street in front of a primary school...in broad daylight....
> Such a shocking crime...my thoughts and prayers go to his family and friends...what a sad loss...
> 
> The uk are feeling somewhat threatened by this now...I mean we can't even feel safe walking down the street anymore...they have stated that we will never be safe.
> These men need to be sent back to there own country and live in the own conditions...our country has wiped there arses for too long...given them jobs...filled our schools and housing...benefits and nhs...treated them with respect and they do this...I suppose you get it everywhere these days but something seriously needs to be done ...
> Sorry gals....rant over lol
> 
> Hope everyone has had a great day me petals :flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat I read about that and watched it on the news - unbelieveable. I dont recommend watching the video footage it is disgusting... that poor man.


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> Hi All. Just an update, and to help relieve the whirlings of my mind, I still haven't got AF. Due yesterday so I'm not really super late lol. I have done 2 preg tests and both BFN's but when I pee/wipe there is absolutely no spotting. No trace! I did have spotting on Sunday and Monday morning some, so I put tampon in. Assumed it came. When I took it out, only a tinge of brown blood/discharge. I sure FEEL like AF is coming. I'm not usually late tho. My mind won't stop thinking about "what if's" and the pessimist in me is saying 'you're just late kid, don't put your hopes on this...' So I needed to vent. Boobs sore. Peeing all day but I know def too soon for that! Good luck to all- I had to get that off my chest and feel I can you ladies here....thanks for listening. Any thoughts?

Chere did you use an FRER? Its a good sign you are not spotting.. and if you spotted earlier this week it could have easily been implantation with the timing that it was...have you ever been late before? are your boobs normally sore? FX


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies

10DPO today (CD28) going off my first positive OPK.... normally AF would be due today or tomorow but my cycle is long like last month. Last month I got it on CD32 so i was a 31 day cycle... I am expecting it Sunday or Monday, CD31 or 32....

Not planning on testing until at least Saturday morning at 12DPO. We will see.. I have nothing going on that makes me feel preg at all. I am just not feeling positive.


----------



## mommaplus05

Thats terrible nat! I often think the world has gone nuts...close to were I live by st louis in mo there is like daily violence..shootings on news daily, burglaries and u name it. Im am blessed to b way outta the big city...wish the craziness wld end..I mean cmon..just rcently there was a school shooting that left many many kids dead..was the saddest thing I have ever seen..im feeling really dwn today..not so much because I got af but maybe because of my sis in law..seeing her goes through this just makes me rememver my m/c sooo much more..I was also 9-10wks wen I lost mine...I feel sad because I know the pain and nuthing I can say will help her get through it. But wats weird is when I had my m/c I knew because I woke up in am spotting but it qyickly turned to a very heavy flow..my sis only had two small spots of brown blood over past two days!! Doc says by her last af she shld b 9-10wks. I guess im just hopin she ovulated super late and maybe she really only like 7wks and they just aint seein hb yet cuz it too early. Idk. Doesnt seem likely though. Even at 7wks baby shld have hb..u/s showed baby and yolk sac but no hb..maybe her hormones just havent gotten low enuf for her to start bleeding yet...who knows! It has to b terrible not knowing though and just sitting waitin..I hope she gets something answered at doc tonight .the waiting and everything must b torture..depending on wat blood results were she may opt for the dnc..if her hormones r really(unviable) low she prolly gona get dnc to make sure she dnt get infection since it hasnt started passing naturally..ok.....im sooo rambling sorry gals. I hope u all have a blessed baby filled day andbim hopin to see all ur bfps real soon!!


----------



## ChereMichelle

Petzy said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi All. Just an update, and to help relieve the whirlings of my mind, I still haven't got AF. Due yesterday so I'm not really super late lol. I have done 2 preg tests and both BFN's but when I pee/wipe there is absolutely no spotting. No trace! I did have spotting on Sunday and Monday morning some, so I put tampon in. Assumed it came. When I took it out, only a tinge of brown blood/discharge. I sure FEEL like AF is coming. I'm not usually late tho. My mind won't stop thinking about "what if's" and the pessimist in me is saying 'you're just late kid, don't put your hopes on this...' So I needed to vent. Boobs sore. Peeing all day but I know def too soon for that! Good luck to all- I had to get that off my chest and feel I can you ladies here....thanks for listening. Any thoughts?
> 
> Chere did you use an FRER? Its a good sign you are not spotting.. and if you spotted earlier this week it could have easily been implantation with the timing that it was...have you ever been late before? are your boobs normally sore? FXClick to expand...

Hi Petzy! I just used a first response this morning. Cheaper one tho, not digital. It had 1 line only.......:growlmad: But today absolutely no pain that I thought was PMS or something, no cramps, no backache. Boobs are usually sore during O and before AF but for past 2 days heavy/sore if that makes any sense? No spotting at all this morning when I peed. So confused!! I'm usually like clock work; only thing I did different was introduce more Omegas into diet this past month.


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Well I've had LOTS of twinges today.:thumbup:
> Really looking forward to Sunday when I can test...probably be a bfn but I got my fingers crossed real tight...:)
> I'm feeling really hopefull...
> 
> 
> We have had an awful thing happen here in the uk today....a terrorist attack on one of our British soldiers....minding his own business...
> Two men just knocked him over in there car and got out and literally mutilated him in the street in front of a primary school...in broad daylight....
> Such a shocking crime...my thoughts and prayers go to his family and friends...what a sad loss...
> 
> The uk are feeling somewhat threatened by this now...I mean we can't even feel safe walking down the street anymore...they have stated that we will never be safe.
> These men need to be sent back to there own country and live in the own conditions...our country has wiped there arses for too long...given them jobs...filled our schools and housing...benefits and nhs...treated them with respect and they do this...I suppose you get it everywhere these days but something seriously needs to be done ...
> Sorry gals....rant over lol
> 
> Hope everyone has had a great day me petals :flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Nat I read about that and watched it on the news - unbelieveable. I dont recommend watching the video footage it is disgusting... that poor man.Click to expand...

Oh meg it's horrendous....the whole country is up in arms and in such awe....it has to be thee most violent thing ever to happen in our streets in broad daylight...sooo shocking....
His family must be beside themselfs.:cry:

What is this world coming to? :(

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

I can't believe there is video footage...I mean I can, because everything is filmed these days, but let it rest. Let the man rest and leave it to the police to look at. I think stuff like that should be banned from airing but how of course do you stop it? In my world, things like this DO NOT happen, and I wonder often what's happening to us? I can't understand.


----------



## natjenson

Hi everyone...4dpo here...been feeling soo nauseous for two days now....I feel fine in myself but still slightly yuk in the tum if you know what I mean...it's manly smells which are triggering it...like food for instance.lol

My temps are looking good too...a nice steady rise...which Is very good indeedy.
Boobs also hurt too...lo lent on me earlier and oh my gawsh...elbow meets booby not flipping good...owwweeeeee!


So how is everyone today....good I hope.:flower:

Momma I'm sorry to hear about you sil...I had a similar experience this January NYE ....I was 10 wks and and nobody would help me the wait was very traumatising to say the least...she needs you love ...and I know by my own experience that words cannot make it better so your right on that one....you just be there for her and I'm sure with what I know about you so far you will be a great support and friend for her.:flower: 

I hope her hearts stops breaking ASAP.

Meg Yaye 10 dpo :happydance: totally get you not wanting to test till Saturday...good move.
Hope you get that much deserved bfp.

Barbs...how are you feeling today? Did you take it easy last night? I hope so.:)

Chere...sorry to hear that your confused like this...something's defiantly happening with your af isn't it...mommaplus right stress can play a huge part in timing...
You just chill my love and take it easy and I'm sure you will have an answer as to what is actually going on very soon....altho I do have major fx for you bfp and hope That your spotting was implantation.:)

Crazy...I can only say similar to what I say to chere really...time will tell love...take it easy and try not to let ttc play games with your emotions...It can really be soo cruel sometimes having to wait for answers but you just hold on to your hopes and take a breather...:) 

Well ladies....here's to our bfp's...( just imagine my glass pls) cheers ...
Lol yes I'm toasting us as I think we're all great ladies and deserve our positives anytime soon...:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

You make me smile Nat, thanks


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Well I've had LOTS of twinges today.:thumbup:
> Really looking forward to Sunday when I can test...probably be a bfn but I got my fingers crossed real tight...:)
> I'm feeling really hopefull...
> 
> 
> We have had an awful thing happen here in the uk today....a terrorist attack on one of our British soldiers....minding his own business...
> Two men just knocked him over in there car and got out and literally mutilated him in the street in front of a primary school...in broad daylight....
> Such a shocking crime...my thoughts and prayers go to his family and friends...what a sad loss...
> 
> The uk are feeling somewhat threatened by this now...I mean we can't even feel safe walking down the street anymore...they have stated that we will never be safe.
> These men need to be sent back to there own country and live in the own conditions...our country has wiped there arses for too long...given them jobs...filled our schools and housing...benefits and nhs...treated them with respect and they do this...I suppose you get it everywhere these days but something seriously needs to be done ...
> Sorry gals....rant over lol
> 
> Hope everyone has had a great day me petals :flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I hope those twinges turn into BFP's! Good news. You're 4dpo today???
I've got nothing but I"m not looking for any symptoms. 2dpo today! WAHOO! Real "exciting" lol.

Yes I heard about that stabbing. It's unreal. Those extremists need to be hung for the world to see their deaths. I just don't understand. You're so right - they don't have to live in the UK. They can go back to where they came from & live amongst their own people. Not terrorizing other countries. Ugh. Just sickening. There's lots of crazy things going on here too in Southern Ontario. People are just faked in the head. This world has been like this for many centuries. It's just shocking now because we should be so much more civilized. So you'd think.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> 10DPO today (CD28) going off my first positive OPK.... normally AF would be due today or tomorow but my cycle is long like last month. Last month I got it on CD32 so i was a 31 day cycle... I am expecting it Sunday or Monday, CD31 or 32....
> 
> Not planning on testing until at least Saturday morning at 12DPO. We will see.. I have nothing going on that makes me feel preg at all. I am just not feeling positive.

Hey Lady! WOW you have great restraint with those tests at home :) Good luck this weekend testing & keep us in the loop! I hope you get your bfp. I know it's hard to feel positive especially as the months pass on.

I'm really not sure what to think this time around. If I'm honest as of today, I'm sorta living my life like I'm in no anticipation of anything. I know that I have the trigger in my system so it's pointless to test until some time next week. And after what's happened to me recently I just dont' know. I'm sorta not thinking too much about it. I'm a bit nervous too maybe. Yep for sure. 

I just want this to happen so badly but I am tired of getting caught up in the cycles of emotional rollercoasters. I just want to live life & enjoy my summer.


----------



## barbikins

Nat, I went for a long run last night! Felt GREAT! Only then did I take it easy. I was tired after the run & my legs were achy. I want to feel good about myself & not sit here just waiting to get pregnant & in the mean time I'm so damn out of shape. 

I can't wait for the weekend to roll around. I want to sleep in. Haven't slept in for like almost 2 weeks. My MIL is with us from tomorrow thorugh Monday. I'm taking the day off Monday to spend the day with her. I have a concert this Saturday for my SD. Other wise I hope for some good weather to sit out on my back deck & catch some rays!

Out to dinner tonight to celebrate my best friend's birthday. Yay! Yummm..


----------



## natjenson

Hey meg...I've just found out that my mum had a boyfriend ....some years ago now lol...so he lives in Ontario now...in Guelph....do you know this place ? Strange coincidence ha ha ha...:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Roll on Sunday....I want to test soooo bad....lol...
T minus 3 days.........

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi everyone...4dpo here...been feeling soo nauseous for two days now....I feel fine in myself but still slightly yuk in the tum if you know what I mean...it's manly smells which are triggering it...like food for instance.lol
> 
> My temps are looking good too...a nice steady rise...which Is very good indeedy.
> Boobs also hurt too...lo lent on me earlier and oh my gawsh...elbow meets booby not flipping good...owwweeeeee!
> 
> 
> So how is everyone today....good I hope.:flower:
> 
> Momma I'm sorry to hear about you sil...I had a similar experience this January NYE ....I was 10 wks and and nobody would help me the wait was very traumatising to say the least...she needs you love ...and I know by my own experience that words cannot make it better so your right on that one....you just be there for her and I'm sure with what I know about you so far you will be a great support and friend for her.:flower:
> 
> I hope her hearts stops breaking ASAP.
> 
> Meg Yaye 10 dpo :happydance: totally get you not wanting to test till Saturday...good move.
> Hope you get that much deserved bfp.
> 
> Barbs...how are you feeling today? Did you take it easy last night? I hope so.:)
> 
> Chere...sorry to hear that your confused like this...something's defiantly happening with your af isn't it...mommaplus right stress can play a huge part in timing...
> You just chill my love and take it easy and I'm sure you will have an answer as to what is actually going on very soon....altho I do have major fx for you bfp and hope That your spotting was implantation.:)
> 
> Crazy...I can only say similar to what I say to chere really...time will tell love...take it easy and try not to let ttc play games with your emotions...It can really be soo cruel sometimes having to wait for answers but you just hold on to your hopes and take a breather...:)
> 
> Well ladies....here's to our bfp's...( just imagine my glass pls) cheers ...
> Lol yes I'm toasting us as I think we're all great ladies and deserve our positives anytime soon...:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Thanks for this Nat - you are such a great spirit here. xx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> 10DPO today (CD28) going off my first positive OPK.... normally AF would be due today or tomorow but my cycle is long like last month. Last month I got it on CD32 so i was a 31 day cycle... I am expecting it Sunday or Monday, CD31 or 32....
> 
> Not planning on testing until at least Saturday morning at 12DPO. We will see.. I have nothing going on that makes me feel preg at all. I am just not feeling positive.
> 
> Hey Lady! WOW you have great restraint with those tests at home :) Good luck this weekend testing & keep us in the loop! I hope you get your bfp. I know it's hard to feel positive especially as the months pass on.
> 
> I'm really not sure what to think this time around. If I'm honest as of today, I'm sorta living my life like I'm in no anticipation of anything. I know that I have the trigger in my system so it's pointless to test until some time next week. And after what's happened to me recently I just dont' know. I'm sorta not thinking too much about it. I'm a bit nervous too maybe. Yep for sure.
> 
> I just want this to happen so badly but I am tired of getting caught up in the cycles of emotional rollercoasters. I just want to live life & enjoy my summer.Click to expand...

I can honestly say you have pretty much perfectly described how I am feeling... I want it badly too but sick of ups and downs - I am very much not anticipating anything just like you...I also want to live life and enjoy the summer - hence booking the holiday and keeping busy around the house.. I need to do these things! Keeps life more fulfulling for me.


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hey meg...I've just found out that my mum had a boyfriend ....some years ago now lol...so he lives in Ontario now...in Guelph....do you know this place ? Strange coincidence ha ha ha...:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

LOL! Guelph is 40 minutes from me - too funny :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Nat, I went for a long run last night! Felt GREAT! Only then did I take it easy. I was tired after the run & my legs were achy. I want to feel good about myself & not sit here just waiting to get pregnant & in the mean time I'm so damn out of shape.
> 
> I can't wait for the weekend to roll around. I want to sleep in. Haven't slept in for like almost 2 weeks. My MIL is with us from tomorrow thorugh Monday. I'm taking the day off Monday to spend the day with her. I have a concert this Saturday for my SD. Other wise I hope for some good weather to sit out on my back deck & catch some rays!
> 
> Out to dinner tonight to celebrate my best friend's birthday. Yay! Yummm..

Sounds like you have a great weekend ahead! Enjoy your dinner tonight where are you headed??

We have no plans yet but I am sure it involves puttering around the house LOL...

I am also working on staying in shape and dropping those last 10lbs.. I am calling it my BDAY gift to myself.. can I lose 10lbs in 7 weeks? we will see I guess haha....

I think I will head to hot yoga on Saturday for a good sweat session. Other than that I am walking and eating pretty well. On the weekends I tend to destroy my body with crap food and drinks so I should probably tone it down a little to speed up progress lol


----------



## barbikins

We're going to this fantastic restaurant called Marben. It's in downtown Toronto. 

I eat pretty well during the week too & indulge a bit more on the weekends. But I don't eat any different than I used to that way. I just used to burn more calories than I do now. I got super lazy & I've had enough of being a lazy ass!

Puttering around is great. I want to do that. Quietly with no house guests. GAH.


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Roll on Sunday....I want to test soooo bad....lol...
> T minus 3 days.........
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

You'll be starting at 7dpo???


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!!! Hope everyone had a great day!! I got to eat at my favorite resteraunt The Olive Garden..... Their Alfredo sauce is my all time favorite! :) so today I have had a bit of the pink when I wipe again..only early in the day.. Not sure what could be causing this this time around... Boooooo... I am exhausted beyond belief and my back is hurting... :( I think there has been too much spotting for it to be implantation... So I am just waiting for full on af to show so I can start my next cycle! I have read that low progesterone could cause spotting.. And that is no good! Anyway have a fabulous night ladies!!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> 10DPO today (CD28) going off my first positive OPK.... normally AF would be due today or tomorow but my cycle is long like last month. Last month I got it on CD32 so i was a 31 day cycle... I am expecting it Sunday or Monday, CD31 or 32....
> 
> Not planning on testing until at least Saturday morning at 12DPO. We will see.. I have nothing going on that makes me feel preg at all. I am just not feeling positive.
> 
> Hey Lady! WOW you have great restraint with those tests at home :) Good luck this weekend testing & keep us in the loop! I hope you get your bfp. I know it's hard to feel positive especially as the months pass on.
> 
> I'm really not sure what to think this time around. If I'm honest as of today, I'm sorta living my life like I'm in no anticipation of anything. I know that I have the trigger in my system so it's pointless to test until some time next week. And after what's happened to me recently I just dont' know. I'm sorta not thinking too much about it. I'm a bit nervous too maybe. Yep for sure.
> 
> I just want this to happen so badly but I am tired of getting caught up in the cycles of emotional rollercoasters. I just want to live life & enjoy my summer.Click to expand...
> 
> I can honestly say you have pretty much perfectly described how I am feeling... I want it badly too but sick of ups and downs - I am very much not anticipating anything just like you...I also want to live life and enjoy the summer - hence booking the holiday and keeping busy around the house.. I need to do these things! Keeps life more fulfulling for me.Click to expand...

I totally get it! Distractions are great. We've had a full house & continue to do so. We had the whole house buying & then moving next month & Ottawa on June 21st for 4 days....I can't wait! I just dont' want to be caught up in the ups & downs anymore. And the day to day mood swings. 
I want the old me back some how. It's been a long assed road.

I'm really hoping this works this time around & its' a sticky bean. I really could catch a break here, life. Thanks & Sincerely, Me. :flower:


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Roll on Sunday....I want to test soooo bad....lol...
> T minus 3 days.........
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> You'll be starting at 7dpo???Click to expand...

Well technically not...just a random test day...you could call it early bird catches the worm sorta day lol hopefully ...fx.

I'm going to try to hold out for the test fest starting 10 dpo....ahhhhh I will try anyway..lol
I just want to do one on 7dpo bc I will satisfy my wanting to know and if it's a bfn it may soften the blow at 10 dpo...hmmm I hope this theory works anywho lol

When are you going to start testing barbs? I understand that trigger shot got to wear off first right?

I wish I could be more like you and meg with the will power you know...I normally have great self control .in fact I'm too known for it...I never ever let temptation get the better of me when it comes to regular day to day life....
You know if it's a bfn for me this cycle I will try to apply this to my wanting to test ....and that goes for the ss too.lol:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Hope everyone had a great day!! I got to eat at my favorite resteraunt The Olive Garden..... Their Alfredo sauce is my all time favorite! :) so today I have had a bit of the pink when I wipe again..only early in the day.. Not sure what could be causing this this time around... Boooooo... I am exhausted beyond belief and my back is hurting... :( I think there has been too much spotting for it to be implantation... So I am just waiting for full on af to show so I can start my next cycle! I have read that low progesterone could cause spotting.. And that is no good! Anyway have a fabulous night ladies!!

Hiya crazy...yep low prog can cause spotting but to the end of cycle...it's when the estrogen will begging to take back over to get ready for o after mensus...
I have started taking vit b6 to boost my prog...so that one less thing for pg to fail for me this time too...
Prog hormone is what is needed for ideal conditions for implantation and for egg to turn into foetus ...
Is there any way you can Get your prog tested at md....
I didn't get mine tested I just added up all the signals that suggested mine might be low/too low...

...your spotting is defo hormonal tho...end of cycle / preggo...


Hope this helped crazy :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Thank you so much Nat for that info!!!!! You ladies are awesome!! Still no af....so I am thinking I will try b6 this next cycle!! Do you take it the full cycle and quit if you fall preggo??


----------



## crazy84

Nat- so when will be testing??? :)


----------



## crazy84

I am ready for you all to start testing and getting bfps!!!


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> I am ready for you all to start testing and getting bfps!!!

Te he heee thankyou crazy....:flower:

Ok so with the vit b6 you are supposed to take 10mg daily (recommended daily limit)
But I have research this and it is safe to take up to 100mg daily...

So what I do is I take 40mg daily from mensus till ovulation....then when I'm confident I'm 1dpo I double the dose...and if it's a bfn I start all over again...40mg first half 80mg second half.....it dose say to taper down if you get a bfp...but 10 mg daily is sufficient enough....
It is safe to take slightly higher for the first 4 weeks of bfp. As its good for keeping eggy to stick!

(Warning thoe...do not take high doses for prolonged periods of time as it can lead to temporary nerve damage)


I take q10 aswell but there are side affects so that's really down to the pill popper lol....
I'd research befor taking ...

I take the q10 bc it's good for cell devision...egg quality and blood stream....also exellent brain heart and blood food....


I'm starting testing @10 dpo this cycle-trying to be a good girl lol...but I will be having a "experimentle" test on Sunday....just to make sure no Evaps and possibly catch a bfp :happydance:

My 10dpo lands on Wednesday ....yippeee....


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi girls...top of the morning to ya.....
5dpo today...:happydance:


I have news......I CAVED!....

I told oH to leave a me test this morning....bfn....it's my own fault...I should have waited till d day...:wacko:
Oh well there's always Sunday...
Here's my bfn's. ........
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ChereMichelle

I'm out! AF arrived overnight with a vengeance. Damn her. Poo. GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!! I want to see BFP's!


----------



## natjenson

ChereMichelle said:


> I'm out! AF arrived overnight with a vengeance. Damn her. Poo. GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!! I want to see BFP's!

Oh no chere...sorry to hear that...:hugs:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

natjenson said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> I'm out! AF arrived overnight with a vengeance. Damn her. Poo. GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!! I want to see BFP's!
> 
> Oh no chere...sorry to hear that...:hugs:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Nat. Me too. Stupid AF, why did she wait 4 days and give me hope?? I'm a bit mad at her right now....but going out with the girls tonight for a few drinks at my local so poo on AF I say. Girl talk, food and a beer (or two, three) will boost my spirits and then my guy and I can start all over again. Good luck to you!!:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> I'm out! AF arrived overnight with a vengeance. Damn her. Poo. GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!! I want to see BFP's!

Hugs Chere - Onto the next cycle! CD1 for you :)


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies - 11DPO and I cave- BFN and i mean BIGGGG FATTTTT NOOOOPE

Whitest as white could be! I am quite sure thats it for me this cycle... It has officially been one full year of unprotected regular sex and 9 cycles of timed intercourse. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol

I am not going to test again and I mean it... waiting for AF now on Sunday or Monday

boo? hiss?


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies.... Sorry about the bfns and af!! Still have spotting this morning and a horrible backache... Af is screwed up this month.... I have never spotted like this... But she is definitely on her way!! So this next cycle I am going to try soy and Vit B6!! Ok... I tested this morning and got a fat bfn.... Let me tell you my story.... I took Benadryl last night because it knocks me out and I couldn't seem to fall asleep!! When I woke up this morning I stumbled to the bathroom like I was drunk... Peed in a cup...and it was fmu....so my cup was pretty full.... Sat it on the tub and wiped. When I was ready to dip my test in my groggy state of mind... I knocked that huge cup of pee all over the bathroom floor!!! Bahahaha I thought... Oh shit (pardon my sailor mouth) well good morning to me!!! Hehehe it made getting a bfn not so bad cause I was still laughing at myself.


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hi Ladies - 11DPO and I cave- BFN and i mean BIGGGG FATTTTT NOOOOPE
> 
> Whitest as white could be! I am quite sure thats it for me this cycle... It has officially been one full year of unprotected regular sex and 9 cycles of timed intercourse. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol
> 
> I am not going to test again and I mean it... waiting for AF now on Sunday or Monday
> 
> boo? hiss?

Hey meg...sorry about the bfn love...
Maybe one more test the day af due??? :)

Your not out yet! :thumbup:

Fx for you still meg.:hugs:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Hey ladies.... Sorry about the bfns and af!! Still have spotting this morning and a horrible backache... Af is screwed up this month.... I have never spotted like this... But she is definitely on her way!! So this next cycle I am going to try soy and Vit B6!! Ok... I tested this morning and got a fat bfn.... Let me tell you my story.... I took Benadryl last night because it knocks me out and I couldn't seem to fall asleep!! When I woke up this morning I stumbled to the bathroom like I was drunk... Peed in a cup...and it was fmu....so my cup was pretty full.... Sat it on the tub and wiped. When I was ready to dip my test in my groggy state of mind... I knocked that huge cup of pee all over the bathroom floor!!! Bahahaha I thought... Oh shit (pardon my sailor mouth) well good morning to me!!! Hehehe it made getting a bfn not so bad cause I was still laughing at myself.


He he he that's quite funny...but sorry for your bfn...there's still time tho...your not out till your out.:)

GL .fx :flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Hi girls...top of the morning to ya.....
> 5dpo today...:happydance:
> 
> 
> I have news......I CAVED!....
> 
> I told oH to leave a me test this morning....bfn....it's my own fault...I should have waited till d day...:wacko:
> Oh well there's always Sunday...
> Here's my bfn's. ........

LOL Oh Nat - too early!!!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hi Ladies - 11DPO and I cave- BFN and i mean BIGGGG FATTTTT NOOOOPE
> 
> Whitest as white could be! I am quite sure thats it for me this cycle... It has officially been one full year of unprotected regular sex and 9 cycles of timed intercourse. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol
> 
> I am not going to test again and I mean it... waiting for AF now on Sunday or Monday
> 
> boo? hiss?

It is still rather early to throw in the towel. Keep positive b/c you never do know! FX
Are you using FMU???

boo & hiss indeed. big boo & big hiss.


----------



## barbikins

hey crazy, thats funny.
oh man all the pee stories. ive never been this familiary or pee friendly in my life time.
and i hope one day it'll be the end of it.


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!! These are my fat bfns from yesterday and today... Will someone please invert them for me?? One of them has an Evap line and I want to keep a pic of it so next month I can remember the looks of them!!! But I can't figure out how to invert!! Lol thanks in advance!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## crazy84

That was my best effort at it... It is an Evap...lol if you can even see it.... Heck.. It may be my line eye


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Hey ladies!! These are my fat bfns from yesterday and today... Will someone please invert them for me?? One of them has an Evap line and I want to keep a pic of it so next month I can remember the looks of them!!! But I can't figure out how to invert!! Lol thanks in advance!!

Ill see what I can do me love...:thumbup:


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! These are my fat bfns from yesterday and today... Will someone please invert them for me?? One of them has an Evap line and I want to keep a pic of it so next month I can remember the looks of them!!! But I can't figure out how to invert!! Lol thanks in advance!!
> 
> Ill see what I can do me love...:thumbup:Click to expand...

:) thank you!!! I tried but it just kept telling me my pic was too big... Ugh! Lol


----------



## natjenson

As best As I could get it love....
Now then.....when I tweaked my Evaps...there were totally obvious....
Yours on the other hand arnt so obvious love....are there any colour on the "evap" lines....by the way I picked it up on both of the tests...

Maybe retest in two days...:flower:

Are you completely sure there Evaps crazy...check them for colour.:)

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> As best As I could get it love....
> Now then.....when I tweaked my Evaps...there were totally obvious....
> Yours on the other hand arnt so obvious love....are there any colour on the "evap" lines....by the way I picked it up on both of the tests...
> 
> Maybe retest in two days...:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Thank you!! You are awesome!!! I can't tell if there is color or not... Boo... Let me take a pic of my for sure for sure Evap from several days ago and maybe you can invert them and we can see if they are the same?.. Sorry.. I really am a pain.. And if u don't have time don't worry about it. My back has been killing me.. And I am still spotting.. So pretty sure these are Evans as well...


----------



## crazy84

These were the worst tests ever... Top 3 Evans are what sent me on a peeing spree to begin with.... I am thinking they all look the same!! Out of the top 3 there is for sure one Evap.... My eyes saw one on the other two as well.... But I was starring hard... Hahaha those are from days ago!! Definitely Evaps.... Just want to compare today's... Probably wont order those again!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## natjenson

Yes crazy I can see lines....I've tweaked them to see them better...the three middle ones look the strongest...

Defo test again in morning love...awww exciting....I'm not to sure there Evaps...I mean they could be but then again not...:thumbup:

Ok that last sentence is slightly confusing....I'd say from looking at them you "could" say they look like Evaps...but they also look like the beginning of a bfp....that's why I asked if there's colour in the lines....
I couldn't quite pic up any colour...but defo lines :) 

Awwwwe this is very promising indeed.:flower:
:) :) :)


Edit: this pic really has no justice on this thread lol...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> Yes crazy I can see lines....I've tweaked them to see them better...the three middle ones look the strongest...
> 
> Defo test again in morning love...awww exciting....I'm not to sure there Evaps...I mean they could be but then again not...:thumbup:
> 
> Ok that last sentence is slightly confusing....I'd say from looking at them you "could" say they look like Evaps...but they also look like the beginning of a bfp....that's why I asked if there's colour in the lines....
> I couldn't quite pic up any colour...but defo lines :)
> 
> Awwwwe this is very promising indeed.:flower:
> :) :) :)
> Thank you!! The strongest one with the 3 is without a doubt an Evap! It was my first test to take.. :/ boo to these tests.... It's amazing how clear that one shows up! The two by themselves are from yesterday and today... So they would be the only two that might not be Evaps... However I am pretty confident they are!! Thank you so much for doing that for me


----------



## barbikins

Crazy good luck! Are they 10 or 20miu?
I find the 10miu comes w/a lot of evaps. Lots.
Good luck tmr morning xo


----------



## barbikins

I see something too but it could be evap or shadow lines. Are there any pink tinges to it in person?


----------



## crazy84

barbikins said:


> Crazy good luck! Are they 10 or 20miu?
> I find the 10miu comes w/a lot of evaps. Lots.
> Good luck tmr morning xo

I have no idea what they are.. :/ but I am pretty confident they are Evaps... I just think its crazy how they show up like that! I will get different ones next time for sure! I am happy to know what they look like now though!! Thank you!! :)


----------



## crazy84

barbikins said:


> I see something too but it could be evap or shadow lines. Are there any pink tinges to it in person?

The bottom two would be the only possible legit ones... I just can't tell if there is color or not :/


----------



## barbikins

OK so inconclusive. Wait for FMU :) Good luck! FX


----------



## natjenson

Hiya barbs how are you today???

Anything new to report?...

I'm such a numpty for testing today :rofl: why oh why oh why did I do that lol...
Sunday it is now...can't wait...
Tmi but my pee was sooooo strong this morning..I could smell it whilst I peed like a freight train lol...I remember that happening to me befor when preggo....

I just wanna know already lol....I'm soo gawsh dam Impatient ha ha haa...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat! I'm doing good today!!!
I took a bit of a wipe out not long ago. Scraped a knee & tore my jeans. The other knee is banged up but OK. LOL. I've not done this since I was a child.

Nothing to report though on the TTC front! Just keep it cool. Calm. Easy breazy. It's too early & I'm not SS.

How about you? How are you? You're still really early too ;) Keep Calm & carry on :)

I think I'm going to order some IC's just so I can test out starting 10dpo.

What you have going on this weekend?

My MIL is here so we'll be relaxing. I wish the weather was better.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat! I'm doing good today!!!
> I took a bit of a wipe out not long ago. Scraped a knee & tore my jeans. The other knee is banged up but OK. LOL. I've not done this since I was a child.
> 
> Nothing to report though on the TTC front! Just keep it cool. Calm. Easy breazy. It's too early & I'm not SS.
> 
> How about you? How are you? You're still really early too ;) Keep Calm & carry on :)
> 
> I think I'm going to order some IC's just so I can test out starting 10dpo.
> 
> What you have going on this weekend?
> 
> My MIL is here so we'll be relaxing. I wish the weather was better.

Oh noooo...wipe outs....not so funny at the time but hilliarious when you think about it later huh....sorry to hear about your knee (and jeans) hope they weren't your favourites...:hugs:
Hope the knee gets well soon...

I hear you about it being too early...I'm such a klutz...lol
I'm going to do what you say ....keep calm and stay cool...I think cos I found a thread where this girls a test maniac and I been stalking her lol...her tests look chemical...shame...
I haven't told her what I think as she is soooo excited...
She made me want to test this morning...:dohh:

Oh the weekend....well it's bank holiday weekend here so I probably won't be up too much really...we been clearing out our loft...we been hearing movement up there of late...and it's not an animal lol....so we been clearing it out and looking for "the noise" ....it's funny really oH has been lifting things very precariously thinking I've not noticed...he is so nervous that something is going to jump out at him :rofl:
We have fil birthday tmr too...so it's homemade burgers all round .mmmmm
Thing is, it always gives me a windy tummy so ill putty oH tmr night lol

Hoping the weather isn't too bad(it's been pretty crap here too).... Maybe go for a nice walk somwhere ...get me away from this dam iPad lol

Oooooh I wanted to ask...do you know if high progesterone causes strong wee?
If so I think my viit b6 is doing its job...
I'm trying to get my prog nice and high...fx.

Well barbs I hope you have a great weekend and thankyou for your pep talk on keeping me ground..MUCH needed .:thumbup:

You take care and try not to go flying again ok.:dohh: :hugs:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

So I did an invert on ur tests and omg! I see lines. I also did a thing to bring out color and more lines
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130524_184024.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 30


----------



## mommaplus05

Here the color one..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130524_184300.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## mommaplus05

The second and the forth one r totally thick faint lines..it too me looks like early bfp..hope them tests r not infamous at bad lines!


----------



## bluebell75

Hi everyone.. I am new to this site.

I am currently 19DPO and 6 days late (never ever late). Tested twice, both BFN. Apart from having insane cramps for the last week, i feel nothing (i don't ever get cramps, just headaches). 

Anyway.. I don't know what to think right now. I just wish AF would come so i can stop worrying about it coming ;)


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Here the color one..

Thank you so much!!! Well the 4th one might possibly be... But the 2nd is for sure an Evap.... :( I am still spotting in the mornings though... So I think my body is just messed up! Blah to the mirena! I suppose I will take my last test in the morning and see if anything is there....hate to let the test just sit there!! Hahaha again thank you so much!! I am so glad I found this thread!! Y'all rock!!


----------



## natjenson

bluebell75 said:


> Hi everyone.. I am new to this site.
> 
> I am currently 19DPO and 6 days late (never ever late). Tested twice, both BFN. Apart from having insane cramps for the last week, i feel nothing (i don't ever get cramps, just headaches).
> 
> Anyway.. I don't know what to think right now. I just wish AF would come so i can stop worrying about it coming ;)

Hi there bluebell...welcome love...have you thought about visiting your docter love...
How long is your usual lp?
Sorry to hear about your bfns I hope they turn into positives love.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Woooohoooo 6dpo.....:happydance:

Big rise in temp this morning....please let this be triphasic .fx.....
It's come at the right time if it is....
Ok so I want to test today but I forced my self to waist my fmu...boooo.but yaye I have "some" self control back.:rofl:

So how are we all today? Good I hopes...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ugh! I found a thread last night....I googled progesterone and bit b6 .....this is what it refers me too....

So when I started reading the threat I noticed all there cycles were lengthen....!
Not good for me...
They all also said that there o days had come earlier...this happend to me this cycle!

Omg I'm really worried this will happen to me now...
I didn't start taking it for this reason...it was purely to boost my progesterone to make bean stick if it happens...

So confused and worried now.

I suppose ill have to see what happens now....blah!

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Hey hey ladies!! Hope y'all are having a wonderful day!! Mine is just getting started... Sipping on some coffee now!! So..... All three of these tests from yesterday and today have lines... When I went this morning there was no more spotting.... Got a little excited... Went to the restroom again and... Hello af!!! So I will not be ordering this same brand again!! Wondering if maybe this was a chemical or something... Just not use to all that spotting!! Certainly hoping it was a one time deal!!! I am just worried if it is low levels.... But like I said hoping it was a one time deal! Anyway it is a holiday weekend here so now I plan on celebrating!! Gotta look for the good in the bad :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ChereMichelle

bluebell75 said:


> Hi everyone.. I am new to this site.
> 
> I am currently 19DPO and 6 days late (never ever late). Tested twice, both BFN. Apart from having insane cramps for the last week, i feel nothing (i don't ever get cramps, just headaches).
> 
> Anyway.. I don't know what to think right now. I just wish AF would come so i can stop worrying about it coming ;)

Welcome Bluebell! Same thing just happened with me. 4 days late. And then AF came.....at night.......I wish you luck and hope the tests are just wrong (cause it's possible!) Keep us posted!


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...I'm afraid I have to report that I have turned out to be as weak as a floppy kipper today....yep I flipping caved again...:rofl:

](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) 

:dohh:

So I used a frer this time...went to chuck it away thinking "yup I'm a silly sausage "again...lol but at a wee glance I noticed thee faintest of faint lines on it....so I took a pic....couldn't really see anything so I tweeked it to try and show it up....
What do you think then???
It is really hard to see but it's defo there!:happydance:

Now I must calm myself as I scared of the big fall...if ya catch my drift...:wacko:

Let me know you thoughts...
Opolagies for the shocking pic quality...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ChereMichelle

Oh my gosh. I need help with these tests Nat...I can't decipher them!


----------



## natjenson

ChereMichelle said:


> Oh my gosh. I need help with these tests Nat...I can't decipher them!

Hi chere I can't see no tests love...don't know if your pic on your post has failed ...lol or was you talking about mine ha ha ha?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

natjenson said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh. I need help with these tests Nat...I can't decipher them!
> 
> Hi chere I can't see no tests love...don't know if your pic on your post has failed ...lol or was you talking about mine ha ha ha?
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

No, no....about yours. About anyone's. Lol. I'm worst for seeing lines and stuff, I stare too hard and go all buggy. I was convinced my 3 BFN's had lines lol...best of luck to you! Stay positive and visualize yourself with your little One, imagine, smell, touch....your baby. I do this daily. I swear it keeps me "up":hugs:


----------



## natjenson

Ok so I REALLY can't let myself get excited about this bc as you can see its still VERY EARLY DAYS....
It's 7dpo...and something's is trying to come through on my ic's....:happydance:

I tweeked the pics as its hard to see them on the iPad...but defo there in person...

What do you think?


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Hey hey ladies!! Hope y'all are having a wonderful day!! Mine is just getting started... Sipping on some coffee now!! So..... All three of these tests from yesterday and today have lines... When I went this morning there was no more spotting.... Got a little excited... Went to the restroom again and... Hello af!!! So I will not be ordering this same brand again!! Wondering if maybe this was a chemical or something... Just not use to all that spotting!! Certainly hoping it was a one time deal!!! I am just worried if it is low levels.... But like I said hoping it was a one time deal! Anyway it is a holiday weekend here so now I plan on celebrating!! Gotta look for the good in the bad :)

Sorry bout af..:( but af gettin ya..and yeah I wld defo order dif tests cuz I sooo see lines..very odd!! But I guess this make u cd 1? Im on cd 6..only 4 more days til 0..


----------



## mommaplus05

Hey nat..did some tweaking on ur test...was a little challenging without the original but now I can see lines..')
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130526_083253.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## mommaplus05

Top on is barely a line but I can defo see sumthin on bottom one..I cant wait to see tomorrows!


----------



## butterflywolf

natjenson said:


> Ok so I REALLY can't let myself get excited about this bc as you can see its still VERY EARLY DAYS....
> It's 7dpo...and something's is trying to come through on my ic's....:happydance:
> 
> I tweeked the pics as its hard to see them on the iPad...but defo there in person...
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I see something on the bottom one. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Top on is barely a line but I can defo see sumthin on bottom one..I cant wait to see tomorrows!

Ahhh thanks for that momma...
Unfortunately I can't post the originals....had a sudden out burst of tears this afternoon....over ttc ....felt very deflated all of a sudden...I kept thinking about trying not to get excited and wound myself right up ...got alittle Incy with the ic's.....
I'm thinking if these lines are playing with me I can't bare the thought of all this mind games with them....
In a emotional rage I through them all at the oH and ordered him to get rid of them...."please just get them out of the house I said..."
It actually all started bc I kept going back to this mornings tests to "have one more look".....
So I took another ic and it was stark white....very annoying....so oH decided to make up a bin bag of rubbish...just to get them out of the house.....they are no in the bin up the street so and I feel to shamefull to go and retrieve them lol....
Big regret chucking them out....


I'm glad to report I feel ok again now...lol
Just one of those moments we all have got the better of me.....
It's stupid really bc I'm bringing it all on myself.:dohh:

Cd6 eh? :happydance: not long till o then Yaye....big masseeevo fx for this cycle momma....:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey hey ladies!! Hope y'all are having a wonderful day!! Mine is just getting started... Sipping on some coffee now!! So..... All three of these tests from yesterday and today have lines... When I went this morning there was no more spotting.... Got a little excited... Went to the restroom again and... Hello af!!! So I will not be ordering this same brand again!! Wondering if maybe this was a chemical or something... Just not use to all that spotting!! Certainly hoping it was a one time deal!!! I am just worried if it is low levels.... But like I said hoping it was a one time deal! Anyway it is a holiday weekend here so now I plan on celebrating!! Gotta look for the good in the bad :)
> 
> Sorry bout af..:( but af gettin ya..and yeah I wld defo order dif tests cuz I sooo see lines..very odd!! But I guess this make u cd 1? Im on cd 6..only 4 more days til 0..Click to expand...

I am cd 2 today... Trying to decide if I should try the soy this cycle or wait another cycle and see if it is off like this one! Yay for only 4 more days til o!!!!


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> Ok so I REALLY can't let myself get excited about this bc as you can see its still VERY EARLY DAYS....
> It's 7dpo...and something's is trying to come through on my ic's....:happydance:
> 
> I tweeked the pics as its hard to see them on the iPad...but defo there in person...
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I see a fat line on the second test!!!! That must be good!!!! Especially if u had a line on a Frer!!! Those don't tend to give out Evaps as far as I know!! :):):)


----------



## natjenson

Ok edit to mommaplus.....
Derrrrrrr I'm such a flipping air head today lol....
Just relised I still got pics of originals on camera...so will post them up for you tweek if you wanted to....:flower:

Not very clear but it's defo there in person...

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## crazy84

I can see it on the 2nd without any tweaking


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok I used the original to bring out any true pink..its weird cuz the pic wen I save it is really tiny..lol but ima post it to see how it looks..I can only see it big wen I repost .
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130526_112902.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommaplus05

R u gona retest w fmu? Hard to tell on them tests..they may b evaps cuz it hard to pull a lot of true pink...but im not familiar w those. But I def see somethin! Ur soooo early im suprised I can even see anything..and considering I dooo see something im hopeing its start of a big ole bfp!


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> R u gona retest w fmu? Hard to tell on them tests..they may b evaps cuz it hard to pull a lot of true pink...but im not familiar w those. But I def see somethin! Ur soooo early im suprised I can even see anything..and considering I dooo see something im hopeing its start of a big ole bfp!

Hiya momma thanks so much for that...yep testing tmr with fmu...you can bet your bottom dollar on that lol...

I too hope for something more obvious by tmr or Tuesday...fx...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> R u gona retest w fmu? Hard to tell on them tests..they may b evaps cuz it hard to pull a lot of true pink...but im not familiar w those. But I def see somethin! Ur soooo early im suprised I can even see anything..and considering I dooo see something im hopeing its start of a big ole bfp!
> 
> Hiya momma thanks so much for that...yep testing tmr with fmu...you can bet your bottom dollar on that lol...
> 
> I too hope for something more obvious by tmr or Tuesday...fx...:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Hang in there Nat!!! Huge hug:hugs:


----------



## natjenson

Update on 7dpo....

UNtweeked! @11pm
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## natjenson

TWEEKED!


Same tests...

If this IS a bfp in the waiting it should be clear enough by 9dpo...48hrs from now -allowing enough time for hgc to double....
HOWEVER. I'm thinking these are Evaps......grrrrrrrrr :devil:

Going to save my last frer for day af due...IF I get there and SOME mircle they turn into bfp's.hmmmmmmm:shrug:


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## natjenson

Hey meg love...hope your ok...where are you??. :) 

Did you test today?

Hope your away bc your having tonnes of fun love...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

natjenson said:


> Update on 7dpo....
> 
> UNtweeked! @11pm

I don't even have to squint. Looking good. :happydance:


----------



## natjenson

Well this was this mornings tests....so confused!

I'm thinking DEFO evap!

Dam this is so cruel!
:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mommaplus05

I seeee lines!!! Im hopin early bfp nat!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130527_103625.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 30


----------



## mommaplus05

As u can see I cld defo pull pink on the left test!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Heres ur other one. The one u tweeked..I did invert
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130527_103927.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## mommaplus05

Im gettin super excited for u nat!


----------



## Petzy

omg Nat I so hope this is your BFP starting.... MAJOR FX FOR YOU IN CANADA!!! Keep posting - I will be stalking you!!!

Hi everyone had a good weekend - a good mix of fun and hard work around the house too - gardened for 8 hours yesterday my legs are so facking sore I could die LOL....

The bad news... I am on CD2.... AF came as she always does! One day shorter than last cycle... 30 day cycle. I will start my pills again today and keep on trucking.

Tomorrow is my fertility app with DH.... initial consultation. He is uncomfortable but it looks like we are going. My plan right now is to get all the basic initial testing out of the way (some of which I have already done) and if everything comes back clear, I am happy to TTC another 6 months without any intervention. But at least if there is an issue we can do something about it.

I have also decided to pick up the antibiotics for Vaginitis just in case, because I think I still have it and I dont want that affecting TTC which it could it it went untreated long term I think. 

So thats the plan... I will let you guys know how the appt goes when I am back tomorow afternoon.

Bahhh!!!

How is everyone else? Where you at Barb? Momma? :)


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> omg Nat I so hope this is your BFP starting.... MAJOR FX FOR YOU IN CANADA!!! Keep posting - I will be stalking you!!!
> 
> Hi everyone had a good weekend - a good mix of fun and hard work around the house too - gardened for 8 hours yesterday my legs are so facking sore I could die LOL....
> 
> The bad news... I am on CD2.... AF came as she always does! One day shorter than last cycle... 30 day cycle. I will start my pills again today and keep on trucking.
> 
> Tomorrow is my fertility app with DH.... initial consultation. He is uncomfortable but it looks like we are going. My plan right now is to get all the basic initial testing out of the way (some of which I have already done) and if everything comes back clear, I am happy to TTC another 6 months without any intervention. But at least if there is an issue we can do something about it.
> 
> I have also decided to pick up the antibiotics for Vaginitis just in case, because I think I still have it and I dont want that affecting TTC which it could it it went untreated long term I think.
> 
> So thats the plan... I will let you guys know how the appt goes when I am back tomorow afternoon.
> 
> Bahhh!!!
> 
> How is everyone else? Where you at Barb? Momma? :)

Yaye meg...so glad you been off having lots of fun....so sorry to hear about af...:hugs:
Good news about your apt tmr....fx that all goes well for you and dh.:flower:
And that's good news too about being happy to plod along for another 6mnths with no inter...I wish I was that strong lol....
Thankyou for your encouraging support...MUCH NEEDED LOL...i been getting myself in a right state over these tests...lol

NEVER EVER will buy so many again....!
I've decided when they are they are gone!
If there not in the house I simply can't do it....then I shall leave it till 12dpo till I go and get a couple of cheesiness and a frers...
Ic's are lovely when it comes to pocket friendly but a nightmare if you have too many...lol...it's driven me totally mad.....

I cracked up again this afternoon.TWICE ..... I'm such an emotional blubbering mess these past couple of days...lol
I'm ok now tho.:thumbup:

Will be thinking about you tmr meg...good luck love...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


EDIT....ha ha ha...cheesiness.....i meant cheepies....


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> omg Nat I so hope this is your BFP starting.... MAJOR FX FOR YOU IN CANADA!!! Keep posting - I will be stalking you!!!
> 
> Hi everyone had a good weekend - a good mix of fun and hard work around the house too - gardened for 8 hours yesterday my legs are so facking sore I could die LOL....
> 
> The bad news... I am on CD2.... AF came as she always does! One day shorter than last cycle... 30 day cycle. I will start my pills again today and keep on trucking.
> 
> Tomorrow is my fertility app with DH.... initial consultation. He is uncomfortable but it looks like we are going. My plan right now is to get all the basic initial testing out of the way (some of which I have already done) and if everything comes back clear, I am happy to TTC another 6 months without any intervention. But at least if there is an issue we can do something about it.
> 
> I have also decided to pick up the antibiotics for Vaginitis just in case, because I think I still have it and I dont want that affecting TTC which it could it it went untreated long term I think.
> 
> So thats the plan... I will let you guys know how the appt goes when I am back tomorow afternoon.
> 
> Bahhh!!!
> 
> How is everyone else? Where you at Barb? Momma? :)
> 
> Yaye meg...so glad you been off having lots of fun....so sorry to hear about af...:hugs:
> Good news about your apt tmr....fx that all goes well for you and dh.:flower:
> And that's good news too about being happy to plod along for another 6mnths with no inter...I wish I was that strong lol....
> Thankyou for your encouraging support...MUCH NEEDED LOL...i been getting myself in a right state over these tests...lol
> 
> NEVER EVER will buy so many again....!
> I've decided when they are they are gone!
> If there not in the house I simply can't do it....then I shall leave it till 12dpo till I go and get a couple of cheesiness and a frers...
> Ic's are lovely when it comes to pocket friendly but a nightmare if you have too many...lol...it's driven me totally mad.....
> 
> I cracked up again this afternoon.TWICE ..... I'm such an emotional blubbering mess these past couple of days...lol
> I'm ok now tho.:thumbup:
> 
> Will be thinking about you tmr meg...good luck love...:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> 
> EDIT....ha ha ha...cheesiness.....i meant cheepies....Click to expand...

LOL you are hilarious! But If i had even a hint of a line like you I would be doing the same thing you are not nuts! LOL if thats the case then we all are lol....

Of course this just happened but DH just called me at work about our appt tomorrow and he has 4 clients back to back and there is no way he can make that time.... so I said ok well do you want me to book it for a few weeks from now or later in the summer and he said you decide......

I honestly hate this part of it. I wish it was like the movies and he was so on board with seeing someone about it... he thinks we are really jumping the gun but men just dont get it. 

Anyways so long story short, I have rebooked it to the last week in July which gives us two more cycles. This cycle may be write off anyways with the antobiotics I have to start tonight and if thats the case I am only adding one more cycle to that. Then it will have been 11 full cycles which I think is fair.

What do you ladies think? I am going July 29th now.

Ill let you know what my antibiotics say but the doctor said there can be no chance of preg when you take them and that we may not be able to TTC the week after I done them but to check the instructions - that would suck...


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> omg Nat I so hope this is your BFP starting.... MAJOR FX FOR YOU IN CANADA!!! Keep posting - I will be stalking you!!!
> 
> Hi everyone had a good weekend - a good mix of fun and hard work around the house too - gardened for 8 hours yesterday my legs are so facking sore I could die LOL....
> 
> The bad news... I am on CD2.... AF came as she always does! One day shorter than last cycle... 30 day cycle. I will start my pills again today and keep on trucking.
> 
> Tomorrow is my fertility app with DH.... initial consultation. He is uncomfortable but it looks like we are going. My plan right now is to get all the basic initial testing out of the way (some of which I have already done) and if everything comes back clear, I am happy to TTC another 6 months without any intervention. But at least if there is an issue we can do something about it.
> 
> I have also decided to pick up the antibiotics for Vaginitis just in case, because I think I still have it and I dont want that affecting TTC which it could it it went untreated long term I think.
> 
> So thats the plan... I will let you guys know how the appt goes when I am back tomorow afternoon.
> 
> Bahhh!!!
> 
> How is everyone else? Where you at Barb? Momma? :)
> 
> Yaye meg...so glad you been off having lots of fun....so sorry to hear about af...:hugs:
> Good news about your apt tmr....fx that all goes well for you and dh.:flower:
> And that's good news too about being happy to plod along for another 6mnths with no inter...I wish I was that strong lol....
> Thankyou for your encouraging support...MUCH NEEDED LOL...i been getting myself in a right state over these tests...lol
> 
> NEVER EVER will buy so many again....!
> I've decided when they are they are gone!
> If there not in the house I simply can't do it....then I shall leave it till 12dpo till I go and get a couple of cheesiness and a frers...
> Ic's are lovely when it comes to pocket friendly but a nightmare if you have too many...lol...it's driven me totally mad.....
> 
> I cracked up again this afternoon.TWICE ..... I'm such an emotional blubbering mess these past couple of days...lol
> I'm ok now tho.:thumbup:
> 
> Will be thinking about you tmr meg...good luck love...:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> 
> EDIT....ha ha ha...cheesiness.....i meant cheepies....Click to expand...
> 
> LOL you are hilarious! But If i had even a hint of a line like you I would be doing the same thing you are not nuts! LOL if thats the case then we all are lol....
> 
> Of course this just happened but DH just called me at work about our appt tomorrow and he has 4 clients back to back and there is no way he can make that time.... so I said ok well do you want me to book it for a few weeks from now or later in the summer and he said you decide......
> 
> I honestly hate this part of it. I wish it was like the movies and he was so on board with seeing someone about it... he thinks we are really jumping the gun but men just dont get it.
> 
> Anyways so long story short, I have rebooked it to the last week in July which gives us two more cycles. This cycle may be write off anyways with the antobiotics I have to start tonight and if thats the case I am only adding one more cycle to that. Then it will have been 11 full cycles which I think is fair.
> 
> What do you ladies think? I am going July 29th now.
> 
> Ill let you know what my antibiotics say but the doctor said there can be no chance of preg when you take them and that we may not be able to TTC the week after I done them but to check the instructions - that would suck...Click to expand...

Hmmm meg you know sometimes docters have to say that bc they want o cover there ass...
But...I suppose it really does depend on the antibiotic....I mean pregnant women have to have antibiotics sometimes....so I do know that "some"of them are ok....
My soon to be sil she had the same as you...her dh serves months in the navy...he came back off leave...and you can guess what happend there lol....well anyways she was on the antibiotics when she conceived...so you know sometimes you just never know....
For safety reason yeah I TOTALLY understand ...is there a pessarie version use can use?....maybe that might mess with your cm tho.i know from my experience it makes cm VERY dry...almost non existent ...just a warning lol

Shame your dh can't make it for tmr....completely hear you about men not understanding....
Maybe he just needed more time to adjust to the idea there might need to be some "help " involved....maybe he's scared it's something up with him...shame :hugs:

Hopefully he has enough time to prepare himself for then next apt...:flower:
I recon he probably agreed at the time of the idea...he probably thought would have happend by now...men are like that...

my oH was kind of mean to me earlier...for crying over nothing for the fifteenth time time today...he got fed up bc I couldn't tell him what was wrong...like I'd like to know that question too lol...

:) :) ;) xxx


----------



## Petzy

LOL Nat you are the best :) Thanks you cheered me up

I think you are right about DH - he will go, I know he will, but I dont mind waiting 2 cycles to get there and maybe I wont need to, who knows....

Hmmm I hope the meds dont dry me up too bad LOL but we will see... my doc office hasnt even faxed the prescription over to my pharmacy yet so thats really annoying. I will call again in an hour...


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies....well my temp has risen even higher ....to 99.176
9dpo today.....can't wait to test tmr...
My main symptom is random tears....even if I feel really happy it almost turns into tears...

So how are we all today?

Barbs how did your weekend go? How are you feeling this round? T minus 2 days till testing.yippeee...or....have you caved lol.

Momma...how are you...hope your sil is ok love...

Chere...where are you in cycle now?

Crazy...how are you holding up too?

Meg ...cd3 today right? O next week yeah?

Well hope you are all ok :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Morning ladies....well my temp has risen even higher ....to 99.176
> 9dpo today.....can't wait to test tmr...
> My main symptom is random tears....even if I feel really happy it almost turns into tears...
> 
> So how are we all today?
> 
> Barbs how did your weekend go? How are you feeling this round? T minus 2 days till testing.yippeee...or....have you caved lol.
> 
> Momma...how are you...hope your sil is ok love...
> 
> Chere...where are you in cycle now?
> 
> Crazy...how are you holding up too?
> 
> Meg ...cd3 today right? O next week yeah?
> 
> Well hope you are all ok :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Morning Nat! I am excited for you to test too! Hold strong haha! Those tweaked pictures looked good and of your temp is still rising I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!! Xo

Yep I am cd3 - no I don't usually get my positive OPK until CD 14-16 so I won't be o'ing for awhile. The longer the better this cycle since I have to start antibiotics today. My stupid doctor never faxed them in though I am pissed I wanted to start right away and be done with it. I will call her this morning and make sure I can pick them up as soon as work is done. 

Really hoping I can still TTC this month but I have to see what the medication information says....

Hoping Barb is doing well and taking a well earned break!

Xx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies....well my temp has risen even higher ....to 99.176
> 9dpo today.....can't wait to test tmr...
> My main symptom is random tears....even if I feel really happy it almost turns into tears...
> 
> So how are we all today?
> 
> Barbs how did your weekend go? How are you feeling this round? T minus 2 days till testing.yippeee...or....have you caved lol.
> 
> Momma...how are you...hope your sil is ok love...
> 
> Chere...where are you in cycle now?
> 
> Crazy...how are you holding up too?
> 
> Meg ...cd3 today right? O next week yeah?
> 
> Well hope you are all ok :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Morning Nat! I am excited for you to test too! Hold strong haha! Those tweaked pictures looked good and of your temp is still rising I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!! Xo
> 
> Yep I am cd3 - no I don't usually get my positive OPK until CD 14-16 so I won't be o'ing for awhile. The longer the better this cycle since I have to start antibiotics today. My stupid doctor never faxed them in though I am pissed I wanted to start right away and be done with it. I will call her this morning and make sure I can pick them up as soon as work is done.
> 
> Really hoping I can still TTC this month but I have to see what the medication information says....
> 
> Hoping Barb is doing well and taking a well earned break!
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Hiya meg...hope you manage to get your prescription after work-bit naughty they delayed it.
And I hope o holds off as long as you need it to aswell.:thumbup:

Hope barbs is ok too...I'm feeling positive about her iui...hope she is having positive signs.:thumbup:
hope that trigger shot is gone for her too so her tests come through true for her...this must be a difficult time in the whole process...wanting to believe if the lines are "real"....man I'd be all over the place...lol

Thankyou for your support with my tests meg....I'm having a bit of a dicky tummy today...lol not good...might be a good sign tho lol.
Hope you day is good love...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

Hey Nat! Such positive news, keep us informed!! Nice temp  I'm charting this cycle, my first attempt, so far so good lol....I'm on CD5 tho, so should be last day of AF's visit if she abides by her usual time length! Got at least a week to go though, till O....usually CD 12-14. But we're READY. So ready....


----------



## mommaplus05

Hope all is well...:) nothin new here. Im just waitin to o! Lol im on cd 7 today..o is usually on 10.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Everyone,

Sorry I've been MIA - I had my MIL w/me all weekend & we spent so much time together so I didn't have much time to write on the boards.

7dpo for me & yes I caved this morning w/a FRER & a very light line. I figured as much. I have my IC's coming in the mail today/tomorrow & will start testing w/fmu & seeing what happens! I've had a lot of creamy CM - like a LOT - over the past few days but I don't think this has anything to do w/being pregnant but w/the trigger maybe?? Or maybe nothing.

Nat, I'm sorry about your evaps. They look like evaps to me for sure. I see grey lines on my end of things. Was it pink at all? Are you testing this morning???
I hear ya about having too many IC's at home. But you know what, if it weren't for the IC's I would be running out & buying FRER's which I've done in a fit of insanity!!!
Hang in there, lady :) xo

Meg, I'm so sorry that your hubby had you change the appointment. That really sucks. You have a lot more patience than I would have had but then again our situations are very different too. I wasn't ready to wait & wait & wait. I wanted to know if there was smth, that I could fix it & move on with our lives. But it seems like you're prepared to wait another 6 months if need be before doing anything medically. It's just good to know that if there is smth you can easily fix that you're not waiting & waiting & some thing could have been done. Men aren't emotionally attached to TTC like we are so I don't think they understand enough.
I'm sorry AF got you :( That's unfortunate. Just have to keep your fingers crossed & hope that you get your bfp soon. Hopefully before your appointment in July.
BTW, I didn't know that antibiotics can prevent pregnancy???? Don't women on the BC pill who take antibiotics get knocked up so much b/c they dont have the protection if they dont use condoms? Odd. BTW, yes, if you have a vaginal infection that can totally prevent you from being pregnant. Have you had this for a long time now? And did you get tested recently & you still have the infection or this is a 'just incase???'

That's all for me for now. Nothing much else to report. I've got a busy day/week so I may not be on here as much as I'd like to be but I'll check in later from home if not this afternoon :) xo


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies....well my temp has risen even higher ....to 99.176
> 9dpo today.....can't wait to test tmr...
> My main symptom is random tears....even if I feel really happy it almost turns into tears...
> 
> So how are we all today?
> 
> Barbs how did your weekend go? How are you feeling this round? T minus 2 days till testing.yippeee...or....have you caved lol.
> 
> Momma...how are you...hope your sil is ok love...
> 
> Chere...where are you in cycle now?
> 
> Crazy...how are you holding up too?
> 
> Meg ...cd3 today right? O next week yeah?
> 
> Well hope you are all ok :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Morning Nat! I am excited for you to test too! Hold strong haha! Those tweaked pictures looked good and of your temp is still rising I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!! Xo
> 
> Yep I am cd3 - no I don't usually get my positive OPK until CD 14-16 so I won't be o'ing for awhile. The longer the better this cycle since I have to start antibiotics today. My stupid doctor never faxed them in though I am pissed I wanted to start right away and be done with it. I will call her this morning and make sure I can pick them up as soon as work is done.
> 
> Really hoping I can still TTC this month but I have to see what the medication information says....
> 
> Hoping Barb is doing well and taking a well earned break!
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya meg...hope you manage to get your prescription after work-bit naughty they delayed it.
> And I hope o holds off as long as you need it to aswell.:thumbup:
> 
> Hope barbs is ok too...I'm feeling positive about her iui...hope she is having positive signs.:thumbup:
> hope that trigger shot is gone for her too so her tests come through true for her...this must be a difficult time in the whole process...wanting to believe if the lines are "real"....man I'd be all over the place...lol
> 
> Thankyou for your support with my tests meg....I'm having a bit of a dicky tummy today...lol not good...might be a good sign tho lol.
> Hope you day is good love...:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...


I hope your good feeling is right, Nat. I hope my IUI is successful. I don't' think much about it. I don't know what to think/feel. I feel like I"m starting to pull away b/c I don't want to be disappointed too much if it doesn't work out. My cynical side pops out when I think about it. It's like "why the fak should it work for me? Why shoudl it ever work for me?" nothing really feels like it works out for me easily. It's just been such an uphill battle to have a faking baby.


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> Morning ladies....well my temp has risen even higher ....to 99.176
> 9dpo today.....can't wait to test tmr...
> My main symptom is random tears....even if I feel really happy it almost turns into tears...
> 
> So how are we all today?
> 
> Barbs how did your weekend go? How are you feeling this round? T minus 2 days till testing.yippeee...or....have you caved lol.
> 
> Momma...how are you...hope your sil is ok love...
> 
> Chere...where are you in cycle now?
> 
> Crazy...how are you holding up too?
> 
> Meg ...cd3 today right? O next week yeah?
> 
> Well hope you are all ok :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey Nat!! I am holding up good!! I decided to wait one more cycle before I start taking anything just to see how it goes!
Ok ok..... I am so so excited for you!! I saw lines on all your tests and some didn't even need tweaking..... See I would be that bad friend that your patents didn't want you around because I want you to test today and I would peer pressure you!! Hahahaha I am so excited!!


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies....well my temp has risen even higher ....to 99.176
> 9dpo today.....can't wait to test tmr...
> My main symptom is random tears....even if I feel really happy it almost turns into tears...
> 
> So how are we all today?
> 
> Barbs how did your weekend go? How are you feeling this round? T minus 2 days till testing.yippeee...or....have you caved lol.
> 
> Momma...how are you...hope your sil is ok love...
> 
> Chere...where are you in cycle now?
> 
> Crazy...how are you holding up too?
> 
> Meg ...cd3 today right? O next week yeah?
> 
> Well hope you are all ok :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Hey Nat!! I am holding up good!! I decided to wait one more cycle before I start taking anything just to see how it goes!
> Ok ok..... I am so so excited for you!! I saw lines on all your tests and some didn't even need tweaking..... See I would be that bad friend that your patents didn't want you around because I want you to test today and I would peer pressure you!! Hahahaha I am so excited!!Click to expand...



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :flower:

I want to so bad..:happydance:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA - I had my MIL w/me all weekend & we spent so much time together so I didn't have much time to write on the boards.
> 
> 7dpo for me & yes I caved this morning w/a FRER & a very light line. I figured as much. I have my IC's coming in the mail today/tomorrow & will start testing w/fmu & seeing what happens! I've had a lot of creamy CM - like a LOT - over the past few days but I don't think this has anything to do w/being pregnant but w/the trigger maybe?? Or maybe nothing.
> 
> Nat, I'm sorry about your evaps. They look like evaps to me for sure. I see grey lines on my end of things. Was it pink at all? Are you testing this morning???
> I hear ya about having too many IC's at home. But you know what, if it weren't for the IC's I would be running out & buying FRER's which I've done in a fit of insanity!!!
> Hang in there, lady :) xo
> 
> Meg, I'm so sorry that your hubby had you change the appointment. That really sucks. You have a lot more patience than I would have had but then again our situations are very different too. I wasn't ready to wait & wait & wait. I wanted to know if there was smth, that I could fix it & move on with our lives. But it seems like you're prepared to wait another 6 months if need be before doing anything medically. It's just good to know that if there is smth you can easily fix that you're not waiting & waiting & some thing could have been done. Men aren't emotionally attached to TTC like we are so I don't think they understand enough.
> I'm sorry AF got you :( That's unfortunate. Just have to keep your fingers crossed & hope that you get your bfp soon. Hopefully before your appointment in July.
> BTW, I didn't know that antibiotics can prevent pregnancy???? Don't women on the BC pill who take antibiotics get knocked up so much b/c they dont have the protection if they dont use condoms? Odd. BTW, yes, if you have a vaginal infection that can totally prevent you from being pregnant. Have you had this for a long time now? And did you get tested recently & you still have the infection or this is a 'just incase???'
> 
> That's all for me for now. Nothing much else to report. I've got a busy day/week so I may not be on here as much as I'd like to be but I'll check in later from home if not this afternoon :) xo

Hey Barb! So glad to hear from you and thanks for your reply....

Yes I am glad I have the appt in July and I dont plan on delaying it any further.. but if all is OK I am prepared to wait a bit to do anything but I am hoping this wont be necessary!!!

As for the infection - they actually found it on my PAP in March but they said it may resolve on its own and I thought it had but now I am quite sure it hasnt... it is BV which is the most common infection of a PH imbalance. I have read mixed things about whether or not it can affect preg... but I think I have honestly had this for 6 months or more.. so I am glad I am getting this dealt with. I hope to get the pills this evening.

I am not sure the reason WHY they say there can be no change of pg when I take the pills because I agree with what you say about the pill and antibiotics but I will find out..... part of me is hoping I will still have a chance for TTC this month but we will see!


----------



## barbikins

Oh Meg then pronto - get your anti-biotics! Infections that change your PH balance is not good. An acidic PH balance for instance will kill sperm... and I imagine it would go acidic w/an infection. Geez maybe this is all you need to do in order to get pregnant!!!

I wouldn't buy into antibiotics making you less fertile. So many woman have gotten pregnant on antibiotics because they didn't take extra precautions on the pill.

Fingers Crossed lady! GET THAT PRESCRIPTION FILLED!


----------



## natjenson

Wow had a very funny turn about an hour ago...felt very dizzy all of a sudden...got very hot and the cramps that came with it was very intense...couldn't even finish my tea I felt so crap with it...
I am hoping this is a very good sign as I had this both times I been pregnant.-befor I knew tho.
Wow what a feeling ...really horrid...thought I was about to pass out.
Feeling a bit better now tho..made friends with the sofa for the rest of the evening...
So it's crummy tv..cups of tea on demand and hopefully some dam chocolate...lol

Hope everyone's having a great day so far...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Oh really? Bad cramps??? This happened to you at times you think you may have implanted? I never felt any sort of side effects or symptoms each time I got pregnant.

I sorta can't wait to just find out now. I just wanna know - preggo or no preggo. K tanx.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Oh Meg then pronto - get your anti-biotics! Infections that change your PH balance is not good. An acidic PH balance for instance will kill sperm... and I imagine it would go acidic w/an infection. Geez maybe this is all you need to do in order to get pregnant!!!
> 
> I wouldn't buy into antibiotics making you less fertile. So many woman have gotten pregnant on antibiotics because they didn't take extra precautions on the pill.
> 
> Fingers Crossed lady! GET THAT PRESCRIPTION FILLED!

Fack imagine that is what it was? I wont even let myself think that because if so I would smack myself. Have I just been sitting around with an acid vag thats murdering all the sperm??? AH i facking hope not.. I really really do.

I dont want to get my hopes up but I am just going to take the meds and hope that clears it up.

Unfortunately my TRAMP of a doctor (lol) has not yet faxed the prescription I just checked with shoppers again... I am going to call her now and see what time it will be in so I can go pick it up after work. How long can it take to write a prescription and click fax??? I need this dealt with so I can move on from this evil vag! lol


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Oh really? Bad cramps??? This happened to you at times you think you may have implanted? I never felt any sort of side effects or symptoms each time I got pregnant.
> 
> I sorta can't wait to just find out now. I just wanna know - preggo or no preggo. K tanx.

I know oh god I cant even imagine being in your shoes.. one step at a time for me over here lol... is the anticipation worse with IUI? I would think so because I would assume my odds were better.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Meg then pronto - get your anti-biotics! Infections that change your PH balance is not good. An acidic PH balance for instance will kill sperm... and I imagine it would go acidic w/an infection. Geez maybe this is all you need to do in order to get pregnant!!!
> 
> I wouldn't buy into antibiotics making you less fertile. So many woman have gotten pregnant on antibiotics because they didn't take extra precautions on the pill.
> 
> Fingers Crossed lady! GET THAT PRESCRIPTION FILLED!
> 
> Fack imagine that is what it was? I wont even let myself think that because if so I would smack myself. Have I just been sitting around with an acid vag thats murdering all the sperm??? AH i facking hope not.. I really really do.
> 
> I dont want to get my hopes up but I am just going to take the meds and hope that clears it up.
> 
> Unfortunately my TRAMP of a doctor (lol) has not yet faxed the prescription I just checked with shoppers again... I am going to call her now and see what time it will be in so I can go pick it up after work. How long can it take to write a prescription and click fax??? I need this dealt with so I can move on from this evil vag! lolClick to expand...

Your doctor didn't do a test to see if you still had the infection, she just wrote a prescription 'just in case?' I would have hoped for an actual test to confirm there is an infection.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Meg then pronto - get your anti-biotics! Infections that change your PH balance is not good. An acidic PH balance for instance will kill sperm... and I imagine it would go acidic w/an infection. Geez maybe this is all you need to do in order to get pregnant!!!
> 
> I wouldn't buy into antibiotics making you less fertile. So many woman have gotten pregnant on antibiotics because they didn't take extra precautions on the pill.
> 
> Fingers Crossed lady! GET THAT PRESCRIPTION FILLED!
> 
> Fack imagine that is what it was? I wont even let myself think that because if so I would smack myself. Have I just been sitting around with an acid vag thats murdering all the sperm??? AH i facking hope not.. I really really do.
> 
> I dont want to get my hopes up but I am just going to take the meds and hope that clears it up.
> 
> Unfortunately my TRAMP of a doctor (lol) has not yet faxed the prescription I just checked with shoppers again... I am going to call her now and see what time it will be in so I can go pick it up after work. How long can it take to write a prescription and click fax??? I need this dealt with so I can move on from this evil vag! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Your doctor didn't do a test to see if you still had the infection, she just wrote a prescription 'just in case?' I would have hoped for an actual test to confirm there is an infection.Click to expand...

No - I tested positive in March and she said to come get a prescription if the symptoms dont go away.... and I thought they had gone but I was wrong It is definitely still there so they are going to fax it in for me.

But I had the symptoms on and off for several months before going in, so I have a bad feeling I have had this BV for 6+ months


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Oh really? Bad cramps??? This happened to you at times you think you may have implanted? I never felt any sort of side effects or symptoms each time I got pregnant.
> 
> I sorta can't wait to just find out now. I just wanna know - preggo or no preggo. K tanx.
> 
> I know oh god I cant even imagine being in your shoes.. one step at a time for me over here lol... is the anticipation worse with IUI? I would think so because I would assume my odds were better.Click to expand...

I wouldn't say the anticipation is worse because I know that I didn't have to worry about timing sex & making sure my egg was not overripe & wondering "did I ovulate?" so really its just about my eggs accepting the sperm & then being able to implant. And then its probably a genetic thing at that point? I don't know. I'm confused. I think if we don't get pregnant through IUI for a while then smth else is up.


----------



## barbikins

If the symptoms are definitely still there then I have a feeling you may get pregnant after the infection clears up.
I was reading this book last year from a Fertility Specialist & he says the first thing he does is prescribe an antibiotic b/c so many people have infections that are preventing pregnancy & most of them will get pregnant afterwards. 
So I'm totally hoping this is your case! Now does this affect your husband at all? Can he hold the infection that will reinfect you?


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Meg then pronto - get your anti-biotics! Infections that change your PH balance is not good. An acidic PH balance for instance will kill sperm... and I imagine it would go acidic w/an infection. Geez maybe this is all you need to do in order to get pregnant!!!
> 
> I wouldn't buy into antibiotics making you less fertile. So many woman have gotten pregnant on antibiotics because they didn't take extra precautions on the pill.
> 
> Fingers Crossed lady! GET THAT PRESCRIPTION FILLED!
> 
> Fack imagine that is what it was? I wont even let myself think that because if so I would smack myself. Have I just been sitting around with an acid vag thats murdering all the sperm??? AH i facking hope not.. I really really do.
> 
> I dont want to get my hopes up but I am just going to take the meds and hope that clears it up.
> 
> Unfortunately my TRAMP of a doctor (lol) has not yet faxed the prescription I just checked with shoppers again... I am going to call her now and see what time it will be in so I can go pick it up after work. How long can it take to write a prescription and click fax??? I need this dealt with so I can move on from this evil vag! lolClick to expand...

:rofl: ahhhhhh meg that was soooo funny....wait up killer vag is in town....pmsl.....(sorry couldn't help it)

No no serious note now....:rofl: sorry no really...I hope that it's clears up for you love....

Sorry but my mentle image was soo funny....killer vag (with sharp teath) pmsl...
:hugs:
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> If the symptoms are definitely still there then I have a feeling you may get pregnant after the infection clears up.
> I was reading this book last year from a Fertility Specialist & he says the first thing he does is prescribe an antibiotic b/c so many people have infections that are preventing pregnancy & most of them will get pregnant afterwards.
> So I'm totally hoping this is your case! Now does this affect your husband at all? Can he hold the infection that will reinfect you?

No it cant transfer to him... its even more common than a yeast infection actually and can only transfer from woman to woman.

Thats really interesting Barb... I really wonder if this has been a big problem for me all this time.


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Meg then pronto - get your anti-biotics! Infections that change your PH balance is not good. An acidic PH balance for instance will kill sperm... and I imagine it would go acidic w/an infection. Geez maybe this is all you need to do in order to get pregnant!!!
> 
> I wouldn't buy into antibiotics making you less fertile. So many woman have gotten pregnant on antibiotics because they didn't take extra precautions on the pill.
> 
> Fingers Crossed lady! GET THAT PRESCRIPTION FILLED!
> 
> Fack imagine that is what it was? I wont even let myself think that because if so I would smack myself. Have I just been sitting around with an acid vag thats murdering all the sperm??? AH i facking hope not.. I really really do.
> 
> I dont want to get my hopes up but I am just going to take the meds and hope that clears it up.
> 
> Unfortunately my TRAMP of a doctor (lol) has not yet faxed the prescription I just checked with shoppers again... I am going to call her now and see what time it will be in so I can go pick it up after work. How long can it take to write a prescription and click fax??? I need this dealt with so I can move on from this evil vag! lolClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: ahhhhhh meg that was soooo funny....wait up killer vag is in town....pmsl.....(sorry couldn't help it)
> 
> No no serious note now....:rofl: sorry no really...I hope that it's clears up for you love....
> 
> Sorry but my mentle image was soo funny....killer vag (with sharp teath) pmsl...
> :hugs:
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

that was just for you Nat LOL


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Meg then pronto - get your anti-biotics! Infections that change your PH balance is not good. An acidic PH balance for instance will kill sperm... and I imagine it would go acidic w/an infection. Geez maybe this is all you need to do in order to get pregnant!!!
> 
> I wouldn't buy into antibiotics making you less fertile. So many woman have gotten pregnant on antibiotics because they didn't take extra precautions on the pill.
> 
> Fingers Crossed lady! GET THAT PRESCRIPTION FILLED!
> 
> Fack imagine that is what it was? I wont even let myself think that because if so I would smack myself. Have I just been sitting around with an acid vag thats murdering all the sperm??? AH i facking hope not.. I really really do.
> 
> I dont want to get my hopes up but I am just going to take the meds and hope that clears it up.
> 
> Unfortunately my TRAMP of a doctor (lol) has not yet faxed the prescription I just checked with shoppers again... I am going to call her now and see what time it will be in so I can go pick it up after work. How long can it take to write a prescription and click fax??? I need this dealt with so I can move on from this evil vag! lolClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: ahhhhhh meg that was soooo funny....wait up killer vag is in town....pmsl.....(sorry couldn't help it)
> 
> No no serious note now....:rofl: sorry no really...I hope that it's clears up for you love....
> 
> Sorry but my mentle image was soo funny....killer vag (with sharp teath) pmsl...
> :hugs:
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> that was just for you Nat LOLClick to expand...

 Ahhh thanks meg I just laughed so much I almost wept my eyes out...again lol
What on earth is fecking wrong with me lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Ok pharmacy just called me to pick up prescription thank god... I am on my way now!


----------



## barbikins

Yay Meg!! Get the prescription!!!

Lol Vag w teeth. Sadly, there is a movie with this subject line. Lol. 

Here is the beginning of me testing out my trigger. The FRER is fmu & IC was this evening.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Yay Meg!! Get the prescription!!!
> 
> Lol Vag w teeth. Sadly, there is a movie with this subject line. Lol.
> 
> Here is the beginning of me testing out my trigger. The FRER is fmu & IC was this evening.

Hey barbs....yeah I see the frer is faint...the ic is a little darker but I have noticed even my Evaps are darker at the end of the night.....:flower:

I hope with that trigger line is gone by the morning for you or it starts getting lovely and strong pink.:happydance:

Fx for you love...have you noticed anything...I know you say you don't want to dwell on it but is there anything like last time....like the boob tingling thing you had?

My boobs have been hot sore and swollen all day...oH said oooo let me have a look...lol men eh.:dohh:

I'm hoping if I am preggo...that I should see it by 12/13 dpo...I'm sure that's when I tested last time...:wacko:

Good luck barbs :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Yay Meg!! Get the prescription!!!
> 
> Lol Vag w teeth. Sadly, there is a movie with this subject line. Lol.
> 
> Here is the beginning of me testing out my trigger. The FRER is fmu & IC was this evening.

Come on test get light ...... Then dark again!!! Haha fx Barbs!

Just picked up my prescription it is only 7 days woo hoo so I will be done on CD 10/11 which is when I start testing my OPK anyways. I hope that I still have a chance this month we will see I guess lol. 

The downside is nooooo drinking for 8 days. Can make you quite sick she said. Oh we'll I did three months this year what's another week! Just sucks because we are going to a musical in Toronto on Saturday with friends but I'm going with my TTC friend who is off booze this month too so we are in it together! 

It will help withy my diet anyways lol. 

So glad I got these meds finally.....


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat, my test probably won't fade entirely for a few more days. I hope around 11dpo like last time, I will see the test getting darker. I really hope this is it ladies. 
I've not noticed any pregnancy symptoms. I had boob tingles last time but that was later on in my cycle. And the month I tested positive I just felt like maybe that was it. 
Your Evaps are darker at night? Hmmm odd. Is there any pink tinge??

Meg, good luck this cycle. I hope this gets you pregnant. Makes you sick to drink eh? Hmmm. Too bad :(. I think you will be ok for conceiving on your meds. 
What show are you seeing?


----------



## barbikins

Nat are your boobs usually sore in the TWW???


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat are your boobs usually sore in the TWW???

Bbs only get sore 2/3 days befor af...but I guess it could be that I might get af early if I'm not pg...

Yeah my Evaps get darker end of the day.:wacko:
Yesterday I thought I could see colour coming in but I stared so hard I gave myself line eye...lol
Anyway the Evaps come and then fade back out again and then I'm just left with nasty indents....
I might order some wondofo next cycle if I need to...I got a pack of frers on thier way...there 10 miu ...hopefully they should be here by the morning.fx....not using them till 12/13 dpo tho.

I really hope is it for you barbs...you been through enough love.:hugs:
Major fingers toes legs ect crossed for you....
You know I thought that too about megs meds...there IS a very good chance she could get preggers when the dose is finished..
My future sil ...she conceived whilst on them...fx crossed for her :thumbup:

Good luck with your tests barbs...can't wait to see the next lot.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hey Barb we are seeing The Book of Mormon. As a former big time South Park fan I am excited lol. The reviews are great. 

And I hope you are right! If I could honestly pick a month to get knocked up I would choose July while we are away on holidays. But I would take ANY month at this point lol.


----------



## Petzy

Ahhh Nat how do you have so much willpower!! Lol 

I am pretty strong myself but not if I had those tests you posted lol


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Ahhh Nat how do you have so much willpower!! Lol
> 
> I am pretty strong myself but not if I had those tests you posted lol

Ha! Meg I am as weak as a kipper pmsl...Im test mad lol...
They have sent me proper do lally...:haha:
I can wait till these darn tests are gone...I am convinced they are messing with me...like proper pointing at me and laughing at me behind my back...ha ha ha..
I'm relying on my frers now...when they turn up that is .:haha:

I see you love South Park....yeah! Gotta love that...hilarious! ...:thumbup:
Love family guy too.:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well 10 dpo....another evap....boooooooo.
Temp still nice and high..
Going into the city centre today to grap some different tests....x2 frers and two cheepie pound joby 20miu test strips....
I think it will be easier to accept if I see a bfn on those ones....peace of mind that the ic's are poking fun at me lol...

And I also got my two frers coming in the post today...:) 

So the lesson I have learnt with ic's are...the cheaper the batter is NOT better! And the more you buy the more you save is NOT stress friendly.....
I have now counted how many days of testing I got left and how many tests I have left...to limit myself....ha ha haa how sad lol.

You know I'm over it now...all the emotional mind games of it....
Hands up - I totally admit I have brung it all on myself...lack of self control....but I have to remember that the tests may be laughing now but IL BE THE LAST ONE LAUGHING in the end lol....fx.

So how is everyone today....

any progression with your AM tests barbs? Fx.:) 

Has your killer vag subsided yet meg? Lol

Momma have you o'd yet love...

Where is everybody else in there cycle?


Well good day to you all...
Back later to show my pathetic tests.....or maybe bfp...who knows.


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

Awww Nat, the stress.....dammit....I've yet to buy those cheapies. Something is holding me back. Regular tests at the pharmacy are so expensive here but afraid once i order I'll stress myself out even more! I'm on CD6, AF just left so LET THE GAMES BEGIN  WOOOO


----------



## Petzy

Good luck Chere :) I am on CD4 so just behind you! haha...

Nat - I agree cheaper is definitely not better with the stupid IC - not that I would know from personal experience since I have never had a BFP lol

Killer vag is not gone for a week haha.. but I am on day 2 of my pills so looking forward to when they are done!


----------



## ChereMichelle

Thanks Petzy- right behind ya! Interesting, I get recurring bouts of Gardnerella? Is that spelled right? Doc keeps wanting me on antibiotics and I keep trying to do naturally since they kill my system and lead to a yeast infection always! Blah. 

Plan to BD lots starting this weekend


----------



## ChereMichelle

behind ya? Sigh. I meant "right back at ya" meaning good luck.....I'm rushing as have to go to work....and too many things on my brain!


----------



## OurLilFlu

natjenson said:


> Where is everybody else in there cycle?
> 
> 
> Well good day to you all...
> Back later to show my pathetic tests.....or maybe bfp...who knows.
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I'm cd 19, usually O around 24-26 but I've had EWCM for the last 5 days, so I'm hoping I'm O'ing a bit earlier to chop down a few days of these 35+ day cycles. Haven't bd'd almost at all since the oh's parents were staying with us since Thursday. I'm not really getting my panties in a knot cuz this month I feel like I have bigger fish to fry. I'm writing my CRNE, registered nursing exam, fJune 5 and haven't really even studied yet. My convocation is a few weeks later, the same week Kurtis's parents are moving back to Edmonton! Busy busy.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies,
Just a quick one before I run off for an appointment. Been a really busy morning!
Here are my tests - starting to test out my trigger shot.
Top is lat nights & bottom today, fmu. I think today's is a tad bit darker. You have to try & ignore the dark thin line on the left. Anyway it won't be accurate until I have all the tests in FMU only. I won't expect much or anything for a while if I'm pregnant. Least not until the 10/11dpo like last time.
Chat with you later on today! XO
 



Attached Files:







7&8_.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> behind ya? Sigh. I meant "right back at ya" meaning good luck.....I'm rushing as have to go to work....and too many things on my brain!

LOL no worries hehe

Have a fab day! - PS I checked out your website - very cool!


----------



## natjenson

ChereMichelle said:


> Awww Nat, the stress.....dammit....I've yet to buy those cheapies. Something is holding me back. Regular tests at the pharmacy are so expensive here but afraid once i order I'll stress myself out even more! I'm on CD6, AF just left so LET THE GAMES BEGIN  WOOOO

Hi chere...so sorry to be putting you off the ic's.....
It's not the ic's that are a problem it's my own personal battle with them lol...
I have stuck to the the same brand for the past three cycles and 90% of them have evaped on me...grrrrrrr

I have been put on to wondofos.....apparently they are really good...however I can't fine 10mius....only 20s ....

So need to shop about a bit now....a good website is makeababy.ca....
Alittle more expensive but wayyyyy cheaper than in the shops....

I unfortunately cant get the shipping over here in the uk...wish there was a good website like that I could use....
I have my superdrug website but they are bad at delivery dates....I mean I was supposed to get my frers today-no show yet...grrrrr lol

I really would recomend buying like no more than 20 love.....the emotional games it can do to you is not funny....lol but I suppose if you got a strong sence of control you should be alright......I normally do but with testing im a big fat jelly on a plate....lol

Good luck with this cycle love...fx...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

How are you ladies doing today?

Nat, how's your tests today @10dpo?

Meg you got your meds finally?


----------



## natjenson

I'm having a GREAT day as you can plainly see lol...
Can't you just tell i was in a bad mood even writing it all down...hence the scruffy writing...lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 15


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> How are you ladies doing today?
> 
> Nat, how's your tests today @10dpo?
> 
> Meg you got your meds finally?

Ahhh barbs you know I'm done with these tests...they are practically all shite! Lol
I'm never buying them ones again...

Got any good site recommendations love lol

How's your day been? 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

LOL you're hilarious - Oh Nat 10dpo is still VERY early.
I never got anything until the NIGHT of 11dpo last time.
Don't worry...keep testing :)

I don't have sites to recommend that would deliver to the UK.
I use makeababy.ca but I think it only delivers to UK & Canada. You can check it out though?

FX


----------



## natjenson

Ah thankyou barbs...I will check it out again...but I'm sure they say about no delivery to uk...but again..I may have this all mixed up again...lol

Thankyou for your encouragement...

I have a little dip on 5dpo and 8dpo on my temps....so if I did implant its one of these days so far...and I have calculated with that hgc level chart...starting with 0 that if I did indeed implant on one of those days...I won't test positive till 12/13 dpo or 14/15 dpo...so we'll see ha haa...
I'm having a bad week so far....my ears are playing me up,..slight deafness then acute hearing....horrible around aloud noises....keeps frightening me and then my flaming heart starts palpitating like its gonna burst...urgh...not nice...especially when little one starts shouting...

Still rooting for you and your tests barbs...hope you ok...oh- how is your knees from your fall? Better now? 
Hope so :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Nat is this an ear condition you have??? Doesn't sound nice at all. BTW how old is Harry? I forget...it's around 3 years of age?

Thanks for rooting for me all these months :) And I hope that you are not out yet. Don't count yourself out. I know even for me I get to a point. If I don't see a positive by 11dpo I count myself RIGHT out. No one can change the way I think/feel about it LOL. But 10dpo is VERY early. I wouldn't even be worried. But you know so many woman get early bfps. But do realize that so many woman don't really know when they ovulated so often times they think they ovulated later than they did so they're off. 6dpo is not common...& I think when woman have this 6dpo positive they probably ovulated earlier than they had thought.

I'll keep positing my IC tests in the morning times :) Usually do it on the drive into work LOL

My knees are better, thanks for asking & remembering! I had an old injury to my right knee. I went skiing some 3.5 years ago & tore both ligaments in my knee. Bad injury. Long recovery. So that knee was swelling up all weekend. Plus its bruised still :( Bummer. Me & My Bum knee!!!!!

How are you feeling btw, have you had follow ups with your doctor about your kidney?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Nat is this an ear condition you have??? Doesn't sound nice at all. BTW how old is Harry? I forget...it's around 3 years of age?
> 
> Thanks for rooting for me all these months :) And I hope that you are not out yet. Don't count yourself out. I know even for me I get to a point. If I don't see a positive by 11dpo I count myself RIGHT out. No one can change the way I think/feel about it LOL. But 10dpo is VERY early. I wouldn't even be worried. But you know so many woman get early bfps. But do realize that so many woman don't really know when they ovulated so often times they think they ovulated later than they did so they're off. 6dpo is not common...& I think when woman have this 6dpo positive they probably ovulated earlier than they had thought.
> 
> I'll keep positing my IC tests in the morning times :) Usually do it on the drive into work LOL
> 
> My knees are better, thanks for asking & remembering! I had an old injury to my right knee. I went skiing some 3.5 years ago & tore both ligaments in my knee. Bad injury. Long recovery. So that knee was swelling up all weekend. Plus its bruised still :( Bummer. Me & My Bum knee!!!!!
> 
> How are you feeling btw, have you had follow ups with your doctor about your kidney?

Yikes Barb Im sorry to hear about your crap knee! lol.... I have a wonky knee myself but nothing that bad.....I hope it gets better quickly. Soak in a bath of epsom salts it should help with swelling and pain for sure... I did that last night for my brutally sore leg muscles from last weekend....

Those were some good words of encouragement to Nat , Barb! You are right... I am the same way - I feel like when I know, I know BUT we never reallllllllly know haha.... but we can trust our bodies enough I guess too. That being said, Nat, 10DPO is very early. I read of BFPs at 14-16DPO all the time so just hang in there girlfriend!

Barb cant wait to see more pics!

and yes, I am now on day 2 of antibiotics haha.. so far so good but I think they are giving me a sore tummy and migraine damnit. Oh the things we do for our vag!


----------



## crazy84

Look what this girl is about to buy so she can torture herself!! Hahaha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## crazy84

Question ladies.... I am cd 5..... Can I start temping in the am....or should I have done it from cd 1??


----------



## Petzy

https://std.sagepub.com/content/20/11/778.full I am trying to find reputable information that says the BV may be what has been delaying getting pregnant because I have read a few things that said it does NOT. Then I found this... what do you think?


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Look what this girl is about to buy so she can torture herself!! Hahaha

haha good for you Crazy!:thumbup:


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19833694 I am trying to find reputable information that says the BV may be what has been delaying getting pregnant because I have read a few things that said it does NOT. Then I found this... what do you think?

I got this while I was pregnant with my youngest..... I took medicine for a week and it cleared it up...... I know that is no help at all.... But I have been thru it and have a healthy wild 2 1/2 year old...... So treat it and then hopefully no more problems!! Cause its time for us to get bfps!!


----------



## natjenson

Hiya barbs....yeah my ears are on and off bad...a firework went off beside my ear when I was 14 ....literally an inch of my ear....
My right ear has been bad since...hearing not so good...oooops...left ear which over compensates gets infections...and then it passes to sinuses aswell....blooming lovely eh.lol

Yeah Harry is 2 ...wow still young you might think but taking sooo long to get him is why we jumped straight back othe ttc horse...if it took another seven years to have another I will be hitting near on 40 and all the women in my family have early menopause...(I hope so Badley I'm not next) fx....
Altho they have early menopause they are are all VERY fertile tho...like 4 plus kids and more...my nan had 11 ....wow.
Even my dads mum had 8....
And all there kids went too have 4/5/6 plus too...lucky them eh.
I seem to be an exception in the family...my nan always says -what's flaming wrong with her? Old fashioned sort she is..lol

So anyways....I have this overwhelming fear that it's going to take a loooong time again...
We been OFFICIALLY trying since August last year so we almost hitting the 1yr mark already....
That's why I was so surprised I concieved in October...and equally so devestated that I lost it too...
My gp she is totally with me and sympathises with me greatly.....I know she is going to be great if I have to see her this August..and she is so efficient too -the ball will be rolling rather fast I know...especially as she knows the whole journey we been through...she would even ask my midwife about my pg progress Inbetween apts as she was so concerned for me ..knowing how precious the pg was to me...the worry never stops does it...even when he was born I layed awake for weeks afraid to sleep...just whatching him...that took its toll tho and eventually I relaxed alittle...(but I still do it) lol

I just want to get off this emotional roller coaster ...and the soon the better lol....I know you must feel like this too barbs...very frustrating times..and also sad and sickening to the stomach too...

I know we have had different experiences barbs but I feel that all our journeys are emotional and hard at the best of times...
I have my fingers crossed so much for you too as I know how awfull these times can be...especially when it's our body's it's happening to and even tho we have these forums to support each other we still have that sense of lonleyness inside of us...like nobody understands the pain inside.
But we plod along and somehow get through one day to the next...

Ooh dear one day it will all be ok.:)

Thankyou so much for being a great support barbs...you and meg have been great over that past few months...and I mean this from the bottom of my heart...without friends like you 2 I honestly do not know how I would have coped since January...gawsh I found it soooo hard...and maybe without knowing it - you gals have pulled me through it...:blush: THANKYOU :flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Look what this girl is about to buy so she can torture herself!! Hahaha

Pmsl ha ha ha aaaa...you sure that wasn't me :rofl:


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Question ladies.... I am cd 5..... Can I start temping in the am....or should I have done it from cd 1??

Yeah cd1 IS ideal but it's totally fine love to start now....just make sure you temp at same time of morning ok...very important love...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

crazy84 said:


> Question ladies.... I am cd 5..... Can I start temping in the am....or should I have done it from cd 1??

Those tests are great price wow better than I can get in Canada! WHOOO!

And yes you're supposed to start at CD1 & basically every day but you can start now & not miss out this cycle.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> https://std.sagepub.com/content/20/11/778.full I am trying to find reputable information that says the BV may be what has been delaying getting pregnant because I have read a few things that said it does NOT. Then I found this... what do you think?

I think infections will change the PH level in you vagina & it can cause temporary infertility until it's been treated. I've done reading from RE's who have said the same. I totally think this may be the culprit for you & I feel excited for you to get over the infection so you can start trying again & hopefully it will help you! Have you thought of trying pre-seed lubricant? If not, I think you should perhaps give it a shot. And it feels great ;)


----------



## barbikins

Also good tip Meg re: knee. If it doesn't improve I'll try a bath. My tub sucks right now. Shallow :( But my knee is getting better which is awesome. I iced it ever day since Friday!!!

Nat, I'll reply to your message later. I"m wrapping up for the day & heading home for a date with Dawson's Creek :) I'll be online later to say hi to you ladies & also Nat - to reply to your messages xoxox


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hiya barbs....yeah my ears are on and off bad...a firework went off beside my ear when I was 14 ....literally an inch of my ear....
> My right ear has been bad since...hearing not so good...oooops...left ear which over compensates gets infections...and then it passes to sinuses aswell....blooming lovely eh.lol
> 
> Yeah Harry is 2 ...wow still young you might think but taking sooo long to get him is why we jumped straight back othe ttc horse...if it took another seven years to have another I will be hitting near on 40 and all the women in my family have early menopause...(I hope so Badley I'm not next) fx....
> Altho they have early menopause they are are all VERY fertile tho...like 4 plus kids and more...my nan had 11 ....wow.
> Even my dads mum had 8....
> And all there kids went too have 4/5/6 plus too...lucky them eh.
> I seem to be an exception in the family...my nan always says -what's flaming wrong with her? Old fashioned sort she is..lol
> 
> So anyways....I have this overwhelming fear that it's going to take a loooong time again...
> We been OFFICIALLY trying since August last year so we almost hitting the 1yr mark already....
> That's why I was so surprised I concieved in October...and equally so devestated that I lost it too...
> My gp she is totally with me and sympathises with me greatly.....I know she is going to be great if I have to see her this August..and she is so efficient too -the ball will be rolling rather fast I know...especially as she knows the whole journey we been through...she would even ask my midwife about my pg progress Inbetween apts as she was so concerned for me ..knowing how precious the pg was to me...the worry never stops does it...even when he was born I layed awake for weeks afraid to sleep...just whatching him...that took its toll tho and eventually I relaxed alittle...(but I still do it) lol
> 
> I just want to get off this emotional roller coaster ...and the soon the better lol....I know you must feel like this too barbs...very frustrating times..and also sad and sickening to the stomach too...
> 
> I know we have had different experiences barbs but I feel that all our journeys are emotional and hard at the best of times...
> I have my fingers crossed so much for you too as I know how awfull these times can be...especially when it's our body's it's happening to and even tho we have these forums to support each other we still have that sense of lonleyness inside of us...like nobody understands the pain inside.
> But we plod along and somehow get through one day to the next...
> 
> Ooh dear one day it will all be ok.:)
> 
> Thankyou so much for being a great support barbs...you and meg have been great over that past few months...and I mean this from the bottom of my heart...without friends like you 2 I honestly do not know how I would have coped since January...gawsh I found it soooo hard...and maybe without knowing it - you gals have pulled me through it...:blush: THANKYOU :flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Oh Nat I wish I could give you a huge hug!!! You are mom and from the time you have that BFP you will never stop worrying :) You have had a real rollercoaster - you and Barbs both!

I am glad you have a supportive GP and one who is willing to get the ball rolling so fast - you shouldnt have a super long wait ahead of you in that case try to look at it this way. You are being so proactive :)

Big hugs to you xoxo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> https://std.sagepub.com/content/20/11/778.full I am trying to find reputable information that says the BV may be what has been delaying getting pregnant because I have read a few things that said it does NOT. Then I found this... what do you think?
> 
> I think infections will change the PH level in you vagina & it can cause temporary infertility until it's been treated. I've done reading from RE's who have said the same. I totally think this may be the culprit for you & I feel excited for you to get over the infection so you can start trying again & hopefully it will help you! Have you thought of trying pre-seed lubricant? If not, I think you should perhaps give it a shot. And it feels great ;)Click to expand...

Thanks Barb I hope so too... I feel a bit excited myself but I am not overly hopeful for THIS month for some reason.. I think maybe I am talking myself out of it because I am taking these meds... but I have my sights set on July lol... the big 30.... vacation... it has to be a good month right?? LOL..... We will see :)

No I havent tried pre seed but I may get some that I saw at shoppers


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Also good tip Meg re: knee. If it doesn't improve I'll try a bath. My tub sucks right now. Shallow :( But my knee is getting better which is awesome. I iced it ever day since Friday!!!
> 
> Nat, I'll reply to your message later. I"m wrapping up for the day & heading home for a date with Dawson's Creek :) I'll be online later to say hi to you ladies & also Nat - to reply to your messages xoxox

LOL Barb I watched the entire series all over again on Netflix in the winter.... I was so obsessed back in the day and it was fun to watch them all! I did it on the treadmill so I was at least being active while I did it haha or else I would have never moved from the couch


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Well 10 dpo....another evap....boooooooo.
> Temp still nice and high..
> Going into the city centre today to grap some different tests....x2 frers and two cheepie pound joby 20miu test strips....
> I think it will be easier to accept if I see a bfn on those ones....peace of mind that the ic's are poking fun at me lol...
> 
> And I also got my two frers coming in the post today...:)
> 
> So the lesson I have learnt with ic's are...the cheaper the batter is NOT better! And the more you buy the more you save is NOT stress friendly.....
> I have now counted how many days of testing I got left and how many tests I have left...to limit myself....ha ha haa how sad lol.
> 
> You know I'm over it now...all the emotional mind games of it....
> Hands up - I totally admit I have brung it all on myself...lack of self control....but I have to remember that the tests may be laughing now but IL BE THE LAST ONE LAUGHING in the end lol....fx.
> 
> So how is everyone today....
> 
> any progression with your AM tests barbs? Fx.:)
> 
> Has your killer vag subsided yet meg? Lol
> 
> Momma have you o'd yet love...
> 
> Where is everybody else in there cycle?
> 
> 
> Well good day to you all...
> Back later to show my pathetic tests.....or maybe bfp...who knows.
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey nat...good to see u still pos and cant wait to see them frers!!! Im soo hopin to see that bfp! As for me. I am on cd 9..and been o ing on cd 10-11 past cycles but seeings o is suppose to b tomorrkw I have nooooo indications of that happening. I have dry cm, no o pains (and I allllways have o pains wen I o) no clue wats goin on..my mood as been ok( been feeling very "in the mood".. but other than my mood there r no signs of o..I have used the opk past two days and absolutely nothing. Of course there is a second line but its much lighter than control, so defintely not 0ing..seems im gona have an annovulatory cycle..:( but who knows, guess I cld o late..just have never o past cd 14 in my life. Lol I have never had a conclusive annovulatory cycle either..guess my hormones r changing sincebi had my last child..idk..tryin to to stay positive seein this is really only cycle 4 of ttc..:) good luck and I cant wait to see them frers..im hopin to seee a bunch of bfps this month!


----------



## Petzy

Ugh just did an hour on the treadmill I had to force myself almost at gunpoint LOL ahhh


----------



## ChereMichelle

Petzy said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> behind ya? Sigh. I meant "right back at ya" meaning good luck.....I'm rushing as have to go to work....and too many things on my brain!
> 
> LOL no worries hehe
> 
> Have a fab day! - PS I checked out your website - very cool!Click to expand...

Thanks Petzy! I'm a little behind in posting/updating....had baby making on the mind. But tonight I was planning on writing something :haha:


----------



## strawberry80

hi ladies, I've been watching this thread for a few days and I'm now 6dpo so feel like I can join in. I'm ttc#6, this is my first month trying. I had some very strong ov pains (backed by opk), firstly on my right and a couple of hours later on my left. Yesterday (5dpo) I had a watery brown loss in the morning, it barely made it to the pad, but nothing for the rest of the day. I've had it again this morning but more watery and less of it, only when I wipe. I'm hoping it's IB but not sure. I tested this morning (BFN) and plan to test daily now until AF arrives or I get the magical 2 lines.
 



Attached Files:







bfn1.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....11 dpo today....
This is this mornings test...and I don't know what too think of this one need some help....
There is thee slightest of colour on it....
What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## natjenson

Here's a closer look....:flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## natjenson

strawberry80 said:


> hi ladies, I've been watching this thread for a few days and I'm now 6dpo so feel like I can join in. I'm ttc#6, this is my first month trying. I had some very strong ov pains (backed by opk), firstly on my right and a couple of hours later on my left. Yesterday (5dpo) I had a watery brown loss in the morning, it barely made it to the pad, but nothing for the rest of the day. I've had it again this morning but more watery and less of it, only when I wipe. I'm hoping it's IB but not sure. I tested this morning (BFN) and plan to test daily now until AF arrives or I get the magical 2 lines.

Hi strawberry welcome love.....wow number 6 ....you must have your hands full lol...
Welcome to the ttw....the watery discharge does sound like IB...I sure hope it is for you.fx...
6 dpo is still rather early love so you just hang in there ok...how long is your usual lp?
Goog luck .....baby dust to you...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I seeee it Natty yay!!!


----------



## strawberry80

natjenson said:


> strawberry80 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, I've been watching this thread for a few days and I'm now 6dpo so feel like I can join in. I'm ttc#6, this is my first month trying. I had some very strong ov pains (backed by opk), firstly on my right and a couple of hours later on my left. Yesterday (5dpo) I had a watery brown loss in the morning, it barely made it to the pad, but nothing for the rest of the day. I've had it again this morning but more watery and less of it, only when I wipe. I'm hoping it's IB but not sure. I tested this morning (BFN) and plan to test daily now until AF arrives or I get the magical 2 lines.
> 
> Hi strawberry welcome love.....wow number 6 ....you must have your hands full lol...
> Welcome to the ttw....the watery discharge does sound like IB...I sure hope it is for you.fx...
> 6 dpo is still rather early love so you just hang in there ok...how long is your usual lp?
> Goog luck .....baby dust to you...:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

thanks for the welcome, I've not had AF for 2 years, came off implant nearly 4 weeks ago but certain I'm 6dpo today. I wasn't expecting a BFP yet but seem obsessed with poas lol. Looking at your tests it's hard to say if there's colour but I can definitely see a second line, my comp screen is rubbish lol.:thumbup:


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Here's a closer look....:flower:

I see smth. I'm looking at it from my iPhone so I will have to see it again from work on a BIG screen. Crossing my fingers!!
I was MIA last night, sorry I didn't reply back to you. Will be online today. FX


----------



## barbikins

Hi ladies. Well I *think* my test got lighter this morning?! They kinda look similar too. Bah!
What do you ladies think? I also tweaked it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## barbikins

Tweaked.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Tweaked.

Ooh barbs....I can defo see that yesterday's were much lighter now...but you know this mornings looks a tad bit darker.:thumbup:
Awwwwe I hope this is it....:flower:
Are you going to test again later this evening?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat!! The test above today's is last nights maybe that's why. I dunno. To me it looks same or lighter. Le sigh. Guess I have to wait. 
I won't be testing unless its fmu. I didn't buy enough tests and at 9dpo it's very early to do multiple tests. 

I see a line on your test Nat. It's hard to see too clearly though. Any chance you can get a shot in the natural sun light?! Is the line as thick as the test line because what I seeks a thin line. FX


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat!! The test above today's is last nights maybe that's why. I dunno. To me it looks same or lighter. Le sigh. Guess I have to wait.
> 
> I see a line on your test Nat. It's hard to see too clearly though. Any chance you can get a shot in the natural sun light?! Is the line as thick as the test line because what I seeks a thin line. FX

Yeah that's why I was am confused about this one....it's kind of like the evaps...but with a little colour...:wacko:

Ha ha I should have worked it out that your 10 dpo lol...not 9 .what am I like.lol
...can't wait to see today's...

Ahhhhh I just spilt my cup of tea all over my IPad...noooooooo.:dohh:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat!! The test above today's is last nights maybe that's why. I dunno. To me it looks same or lighter. Le sigh. Guess I have to wait.
> I won't be testing unless its fmu. I didn't buy enough tests and at 9dpo it's very early to do multiple tests.
> 
> I see a line on your test Nat. It's hard to see too clearly though. Any chance you can get a shot in the natural sun light?! Is the line as thick as the test line because what I seeks a thin line. FX

Hey there..I took a look at tests and I wld say that its the same or a lil darker then the previous. Weird but I hooe it means something really well!!


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Here's a closer look....:flower:

Here is ur test tweaked and it defo looks pink to me...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130530_081313.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Nat!! The test above today's is last nights maybe that's why. I dunno. To me it looks same or lighter. Le sigh. Guess I have to wait.
> 
> I see a line on your test Nat. It's hard to see too clearly though. Any chance you can get a shot in the natural sun light?! Is the line as thick as the test line because what I seeks a thin line. FX
> 
> Yeah that's why I was am confused about this one....it's kind of like the evaps...but with a little colour...:wacko:
> 
> Ha ha I should have worked it out that your 10 dpo lol...not 9 .what am I like.lol
> ...can't wait to see today's...
> 
> Ahhhhh I just spilt my cup of tea all over my IPad...noooooooo.:dohh:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Nope I am 9dpo today :) So, very early still.
Colour can happen on an evap...depends some times on how tests dry.
Pee on another stick & see what happens? Or did you do that several times over already? LOL

Ahhhh tea on your ipad? Damn. Hope it survived? Crap. That's always a horrible feeling.

And as for your message earlier yesterday, yes I do know the rollercoaster feeling all too well. And it was worse before I reached the 1 year mark. I think once I got to about 6 months to 8 months I started being afraid that some thing was wrong. And once I went to a fertility clinic & found out nothing was wrong & we had IUI as an option I felt better. I felt like there was hope & there was help when I needed it. And as time has passed on & I'm in my 16th faking cycle trying I am not as anxious as I used to be. I think I'm just so used to the failure that I don't expect to see a bfp. And then having the miscarriage I now it will happen again for us but I"m really trying hard not to stress over it if it happens this IUI cycle or a later one.

And I am so glad that mine & Meg's presence has helped you so much. I feel the very same. It's been amazing having you ladies in my life & having friends who truly "get it". I wish I could grab a flight to the UK & come see you & give you a :hugs: . Wouldn't that be cool to all meet? LOL


----------



## barbikins

mommaplus05 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Nat!! The test above today's is last nights maybe that's why. I dunno. To me it looks same or lighter. Le sigh. Guess I have to wait.
> I won't be testing unless its fmu. I didn't buy enough tests and at 9dpo it's very early to do multiple tests.
> 
> I see a line on your test Nat. It's hard to see too clearly though. Any chance you can get a shot in the natural sun light?! Is the line as thick as the test line because what I seeks a thin line. FX
> 
> Hey there..I took a look at tests and I wld say that its the same or a lil darker then the previous. Weird but I hooe it means something really well!!Click to expand...

Really eh? Hrm.. Maybe I'm the only one that doesnt see it b/c I'm being objective or smth LOL...cynical. HAHA. 9 dpo is still so, so early so I'm OK. I think at 11/12dpo if I"m pregnant, I'll know.


----------



## barbikins

I must say girls I'm going batty looking at my tests. They sorta look like they got darker but I dont know :( 
ARGH can time just pass on to June 5th already?!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Also good tip Meg re: knee. If it doesn't improve I'll try a bath. My tub sucks right now. Shallow :( But my knee is getting better which is awesome. I iced it ever day since Friday!!!
> 
> Nat, I'll reply to your message later. I"m wrapping up for the day & heading home for a date with Dawson's Creek :) I'll be online later to say hi to you ladies & also Nat - to reply to your messages xoxox
> 
> LOL Barb I watched the entire series all over again on Netflix in the winter.... I was so obsessed back in the day and it was fun to watch them all! I did it on the treadmill so I was at least being active while I did it haha or else I would have never moved from the couchClick to expand...

It's awesome! Although this third season has been a bit dull :)
I was on my toes for such a long time hoping that Dawson & Joey get together. Then they did & it busted & now its just filler :) LOL

How are you doing today?! Nice & hot out today huh?


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Nat!! The test above today's is last nights maybe that's why. I dunno. To me it looks same or lighter. Le sigh. Guess I have to wait.
> 
> I see a line on your test Nat. It's hard to see too clearly though. Any chance you can get a shot in the natural sun light?! Is the line as thick as the test line because what I seeks a thin line. FX
> 
> Yeah that's why I was am confused about this one....it's kind of like the evaps...but with a little colour...:wacko:
> 
> Ha ha I should have worked it out that your 10 dpo lol...not 9 .what am I like.lol
> ...can't wait to see today's...
> 
> Ahhhhh I just spilt my cup of tea all over my IPad...noooooooo.:dohh:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Nope I am 9dpo today :) So, very early still.
> Colour can happen on an evap...depends some times on how tests dry.
> Pee on another stick & see what happens? Or did you do that several times over already? LOL
> 
> Ahhhh tea on your ipad? Damn. Hope it survived? Crap. That's always a horrible feeling.
> 
> And as for your message earlier yesterday, yes I do know the rollercoaster feeling all too well. And it was worse before I reached the 1 year mark. I think once I got to about 6 months to 8 months I started being afraid that some thing was wrong. And once I went to a fertility clinic & found out nothing was wrong & we had IUI as an option I felt better. I felt like there was hope & there was help when I needed it. And as time has passed on & I'm in my 16th faking cycle trying I am not as anxious as I used to be. I think I'm just so used to the failure that I don't expect to see a bfp. And then having the miscarriage I now it will happen again for us but I"m really trying hard not to stress over it if it happens this IUI cycle or a later one.
> 
> And I am so glad that mine & Meg's presence has helped you so much. I feel the very same. It's been amazing having you ladies in my life & having friends who truly "get it". I wish I could grab a flight to the UK & come see you & give you a :hugs: . Wouldn't that be cool to all meet? LOLClick to expand...

Ahhh that would be great...maybe one day we should just do that....:thumbup:
iPad seems to have survived the spillage lol....silly me.

What am I on about barbs...10dpo ....ha ha haa....:wacko:
My brain is with the fairys again lol

Know what you mean about the tests driving you mad barbs...that's what I been doing all week...going back and looking at them and then again and again...my eyes are really bad for it lol...
Try not to let it get you down love..:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Wow strawberry...no af for 2 years....so have you had ovulatry problems with that?

You mention about the spotting this morning...I wonder If that's "things" righting itself or not...

How has it been through out the day?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## strawberry80

natjenson said:


> Wow strawberry...no af for 2 years....so have you had ovulatry problems with that?
> 
> You mention about the spotting this morning...I wonder If that's "things" righting itself or not...
> 
> How has it been through out the day?
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I've just had the implant removed, I didn't bleed at all while on it. I've had nothing since the small amount of brown spotting this morning except a pretty heavy watery discharge. If it was an IB how long would it take for a BFP to show on an early test?


----------



## natjenson

strawberry80 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Wow strawberry...no af for 2 years....so have you had ovulatry problems with that?
> 
> You mention about the spotting this morning...I wonder If that's "things" righting itself or not...
> 
> How has it been through out the day?
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> I've just had the implant removed, I didn't bleed at all while on it. I've had nothing since the small amount of brown spotting this morning except a pretty heavy watery discharge. If it was an IB how long would it take for a BFP to show on an early test?Click to expand...

Well they say that it can take up to 5/6 days for hgc levels to rise to a significant level after implantation...but it can sdepend on how fats they rise...slow metabolism s can cause slower levels...but then again I have read ALOT on how high your hgc is pre pg...
It can be from 0-5 in NON pregnant women...sooooo...I dunno....
Ill post alittle something I got from a friend a couple of months ago and that might make tho go alittle easier to understand love.....



Implantation could belater than you think. 

If a woman implants at 8dpo, with a 'non pregnant' hCG level of 1 [Which is totally normal] it would rise as follows

8dpo - 1miu hcg
10dpo - 2miu
12dpo - 4miu
14dpo [Day AF is typically due] - 8miu
16dpo - 16miu 

So this lady wouldn't finnd out until 15dpo on a very senstive 10miu pregnancy test, superdrug own or possibly asda own. Obviously if she implants LATER than 8dpo [which is normal] she will find out even later.

Now, Take a lady who implants at 8dpo, But has a'Non pregnant' hCG level of 5. Hers looks like this;

8dpo - 5miu
10dpo- 10miu - Could find out here on superdrug own, internet cheapie
12dpo - 20miu - Could find out here with freedom cheapie strip/most poundland tests and asda own]
14dpo - 40miu [day period is typically due] Most tests would pick it up here

So, This lady, Even though implantation is on the same say for both ladies, Can find out MUCH sooner. Now, If this lady were to implant at 6dpo she could potentially find out at just 8dpo. But if the first lady were to implant at 12dpo, She would find out even later, Even if they have the same cycle and OV days!


Hope this helps strawberry :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## strawberry80

wow, thanks...that is really helpful, i definitely have a slow metabolism. I'm hoping I'll know either way by sunday/monday, the suspense is killing me lol


----------



## Petzy

Hi Gals!

YES BARB omg it is so hot I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it!

Trying to motivate myself to do an hour power walk after work,.... either on treadmill or outside but it may be a bit soupy for outside.....

I am watching your progressions -its hard for me to tell too!! You are also only 9DPO so time will tell in a few days :) Ahhhhh

Nat I see a little pink on the test too - how long did it take for it to show up? sorry if you have anwered already I am trying to catch up haha.. geez you miss one morning and BAM!!! I am scared to go away in July I will miss too much lol 

I wish I could have a cold beer when I get home but these antibiotics grrrr hey at least its good for the diet.. lost 2 lbs this week and I am back at my lowest so I am going to try for 5-10 lbs between now and my birthday July 15th and see how well I can do!

xx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hi Gals!
> 
> YES BARB omg it is so hot I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it!
> 
> Trying to motivate myself to do an hour power walk after work,.... either on treadmill or outside but it may be a bit soupy for outside.....
> 
> I am watching your progressions -its hard for me to tell too!! You are also only 9DPO so time will tell in a few days :) Ahhhhh
> 
> Nat I see a little pink on the test too - how long did it take for it to show up? sorry if you have anwered already I am trying to catch up haha.. geez you miss one morning and BAM!!! I am scared to go away in July I will miss too much lol
> 
> I wish I could have a cold beer when I get home but these antibiotics grrrr hey at least its good for the diet.. lost 2 lbs this week and I am back at my lowest so I am going to try for 5-10 lbs between now and my birthday July 15th and see how well I can do!
> 
> xx

Wow super well gel about the weather over there meg...it's lovely hear but not hot...well not hot enough anyway.lol....apparently we're in for some hot weather this weekend .yeah!
Tantastic!

Yeah the pink came up straight away...BUT I took another and it guess what! It fecki mg EVAPED ....lol
So it's 12dpo for me tmr...hope I get that bfn in the mrn...woohoo.:thumbup:

Sounds like your doing really well with your work outs there....I been doing yoga and light shadow boxing...soooo exhausting and funny when lo copies me ha ha...
When he starts doing that I can't take it serious and we just mess about then.
Still gets the cardio workout going tho.:)

Awe we will miss you In July...but you have a good time of it ok.:thumbup:
Have loads of fun...you deserve it.:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hey...mommaplus where gone love...where are you in your cycle now...you must of o'd by now yeah...
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

Hey Ladies, I dunno what's worse, the TWW or waiting from Day 1 to when it's time to really start making a baby! Sigh....lots of plans this weekend to get out and about. A hike, dinner out, lotsa BD'ing I'm told so I better 'get ready'. lol. Following y'all's stories and where you are in your cycles tho! Waiting to hear about those BFP's!


----------



## natjenson

ChereMichelle said:


> Hey Ladies, I dunno what's worse, the TWW or waiting from Day 1 to when it's time to really start making a baby! Sigh....lots of plans this weekend to get out and about. A hike, dinner out, lotsa BD'ing I'm told so I better 'get ready'. lol. Following y'all's stories and where you are in your cycles tho! Waiting to hear about those BFP's!

Yeah you go girl...catch that eggy...woohoo...:thumbup:

Yeah the lead up and the tww is kind of tough...but try not to let the anticipation get the better of you...or you'll end up like a fruit nut like me this week pmsl...
Good luck chere...have lots of fun won't you lol
Now go and make that baby lol...:happydance:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

Welllllllll, no eggy quite yet. Only CD7 but we'll have fun 'practicing' lol


----------



## natjenson

A LIL POEM FOR US ALL....

from cycle to cycle -we have made a few friends...
We'll prop each other up-right to the end...
Our love for our sticks-that drive us insane
They mess with our emotions..our hearts and our brains...
We somehow get through the two week wait
As we process our lines with chat and debate...
Is it and evap or is it a pink line
Come on bfp's isn't it our time...
Dare we waist a wee when we pee on them sticks
The anticipation can make us feel sick...
So come on you stickys just give us our bumps
So we can All get on with our healthy and happy 9 months....
THEEEE END.
<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Hey...mommaplus where gone love...where are you in your cycle now...you must of o'd by now yeah...
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey nat..im doin on this end..lol busy wk and lotsa storms..as for o ing..nope nada..I starting using opks and nuthin..no o pains dry cm..cervix is medium and medium soft and no more open or closed then usual..I have o ed on cd 10-11 past 3 cycles..I will b cd 11 when I wake up but o seems no were close..no clue y or wats goin on..never have ever have an annobulatpry cycle but seems like this is wats goin on..ive never have a cycle without days of horrible o pains..sooooo weird..so im gona keep using the opk to see if I catch a surge or if I start having any cervix changes or pains..so far not looking promising..soo weird..


----------



## barbikins

Nat I like your poem! Did you make it up yourself??
Words are so true. Did you test today yet??

I'm driving into work & will write more. Until then I've got my test from today & the other tests in progression. It's like my body's holding onto Ovidrel for the past 3 days. Bah!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## barbikins

Phone allows me to post only one photo at a time lol. I have tweaked and untweaked.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hi Gals!
> 
> YES BARB omg it is so hot I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it!
> 
> Trying to motivate myself to do an hour power walk after work,.... either on treadmill or outside but it may be a bit soupy for outside.....
> 
> I am watching your progressions -its hard for me to tell too!! You are also only 9DPO so time will tell in a few days :) Ahhhhh
> 
> Nat I see a little pink on the test too - how long did it take for it to show up? sorry if you have anwered already I am trying to catch up haha.. geez you miss one morning and BAM!!! I am scared to go away in July I will miss too much lol
> 
> I wish I could have a cold beer when I get home but these antibiotics grrrr hey at least its good for the diet.. lost 2 lbs this week and I am back at my lowest so I am going to try for 5-10 lbs between now and my birthday July 15th and see how well I can do!
> 
> xx

The heat was welcomed :) Going to sleep was a bit sticky but wasn't too bad. Nope, we don't have aircon but our new house does! YES!!!!

Well my tests don't look like they are budging much. Go figure. Like really, My metabolism is THIS bad?! Guh..

Yay for you & your weight loss plan. Good on ya! Since I started running I'd hope to burn some fat but I don't feel lighter & the scales didn't really budge. I'm eating the same too. I don't get it. Maybe I need to lighten up on my eating too :(


----------



## barbikins

Nat, where are you?! I can't wait to hear if any of those damn evaps turned into some thing real????


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Gals!
> 
> YES BARB omg it is so hot I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it!
> 
> Trying to motivate myself to do an hour power walk after work,.... either on treadmill or outside but it may be a bit soupy for outside.....
> 
> I am watching your progressions -its hard for me to tell too!! You are also only 9DPO so time will tell in a few days :) Ahhhhh
> 
> Nat I see a little pink on the test too - how long did it take for it to show up? sorry if you have anwered already I am trying to catch up haha.. geez you miss one morning and BAM!!! I am scared to go away in July I will miss too much lol
> 
> I wish I could have a cold beer when I get home but these antibiotics grrrr hey at least its good for the diet.. lost 2 lbs this week and I am back at my lowest so I am going to try for 5-10 lbs between now and my birthday July 15th and see how well I can do!
> 
> xx
> 
> The heat was welcomed :) Going to sleep was a bit sticky but wasn't too bad. Nope, we don't have aircon but our new house does! YES!!!!
> 
> Well my tests don't look like they are budging much. Go figure. Like really, My metabolism is THIS bad?! Guh..
> 
> Yay for you & your weight loss plan. Good on ya! Since I started running I'd hope to burn some fat but I don't feel lighter & the scales didn't really budge. I'm eating the same too. I don't get it. Maybe I need to lighten up on my eating too :(Click to expand...

Hey! Omg so glad you have A/C in the new house lol you will need it in this heat... we turned ours on yesterday so its nice and chilly in the house just how I like it haha

We are opening the pool on Sunday but first we are changing it over to a salt water system so I am really hoping it will be up and running soon if the summer weathe is really starting! bahhhhh its an old pool but it does the trick!

Barb your tests almost look like evaps at this point there are so light - that would drive me nuts too though!!

I am only on CD6 over here....I will start my opk on CD 10 or 11 - tues or wednesday... which is when I am done the antibiotics too! Like I said, for some reason I have my hopes set on a BFP next cycle and not this one. We will see... wouldn't mind not being knocked up for holidays - not that I would really care of course LOL!

Yeah Barb for me it is really about the eating... it is what makes the big difference for me. When I have a goal I use the My Fitness Pal app for my Iphone and track what I eat - it works really well for me. track my exercise too.... I did the treadmill again last night and hope to tonight before heading out for dinner.

Where you at Nat? how those tests coming!


----------



## barbikins

Oh how nice, a pool! And Saltwater at that. That sounds lovely!
It's nice on the really hot days. And nice for sun tanning :)

Yep you're right it looks like Evaps eh? But they're not. They are positive's but very, very light. and it looks very much similar to each other. I just hope that my tests become positive tomorrow/Saturday!!!! I don't feel anything this month. I don't feel one way or another about if I'm pregnant or not. I am totally be cynical though & I think a part of it is protective so I'm not too bummed out when my test comes back negative on Wednesday. I just think "why me & why finally now?" we've been trying for so freaking long. This IUI was perfect but now I just hope that my body has accepted it. And also I would think having had the Chemical Pregnancy it would increase my odds but some thing tells me it won't make any difference.

I will check out My Fitness Pal....I don't exercise as much as it sounds you do but I do need to put my eating in check? I don't eat horrible or anything. I just maybe need to cut the calories? But I don't eat a tonne of calories either. And I want to be able to maintain w/o changing too much. In general I eat pretty healthy I would say. Maybe need to lessen the carb snacks & have more fruit & veggies in stead. Yep. That's probably it.


----------



## barbikins

So I went on my blog to see my progression tests from last IUI cycle & it went negative at 9dpo & slowly positive at 10dpo & defo positive at 11dpo. So I'm either preggo or metabolizing VERY SLOW right now. Ugh.
I have to go back to Feb & see how those tests came out too.
I just wanna know. WAAAAAAHHHH!


----------



## barbikins

Nat, I hope you're OK today!!! Where are you???
I hope its not your ipad that busted b/c of your spilled tea?
MIss you :(


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat, I hope you're OK today!!! Where are you???
> I hope its not your ipad that busted b/c of your spilled tea?
> MIss you :(

Wow I'm back!!!......been out my mums like alllllll day...the weather has been great so I'm alittle sad we didn't get to make the most of it...
I cleaned thier car from top to bottom for them...brand new again...Yaye.:wacko:

Sorry I been keeping you all hanging on today ....
So I tested this morning and went out...didn't take any tests with me.:thumbup:
Think they were bfns...come home and there's a shadow...not sure if there colour and it's REALLY hard to pic up on iPad....but I will post them so y'all can see what you thinks....

Ahhhh missed you too barbs....it s been quite weird going out without the iPad today...my little fingers were very board ha ha haaa....
Yeah I wrote the poem...my words....:thumbup:

I wonder how long it takes befor I see that somewhere else lol...

Try not to let them tests drive you up the wall barbs...I know it's hard tho...

Got major fx for them lines getting brighter for you.:flower:


So here's my tests...they look like bfns....in person there is something there...not sure if they are faded Evaps.....:dohh:


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## natjenson

OH MY DAYS......tweeked.....
The pink lines on middle and bottom tests came up so easy!

Omg please let this be it....I thought I was out till this.:happydance:
Lets see what tmr brings...YES!

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## barbikins

Hey nat! The photo is very dark so I can't see it. But I hope this is your bfp!!!

Took a test tonight & very faint like almost not even there. Not sure what tmr will bring :(
Here is to fmu!!! FX


----------



## natjenson

Well ladies...I think I'm out....big temp drop and sweet f a on my test this morning...I could have cried...boooooo.:(

Will test again later tonight...

Feeling rather gutted this morning...would have thought I'd have seen something this morning-especially by now...

Hope everybody is having a good day today...wishing for all your bfp's ...baby dust all round...:thumbup:

:( :( :( xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey nat! The photo is very dark so I can't see it. But I hope this is your bfp!!!
> 
> Took a test tonight & very faint like almost not even there. Not sure what tmr will bring :(
> Here is to fmu!!! FX

Hey barbs...hope your fmu brings you your true bfp :flower:

I notice-YOU were up late last night lol...I thought I was the night owl..ha ha ha...
What you up to this weekend barbs....we got some really nice weather here...so will try and get out and enjoy it.....:thumbup:
Got roped into backing a horse in the Epsom Darby today.....it's called long awaited...ha ha appropriate name I thought...not keen on backing horses...I feel sorry for them.
oH hobby and I always get jabbed at at the big races...the queen is there today so I couldn't get out of it lol..

Got a bfn this morning...which SUCKS! Guessing I'm out but trying to stay positive..hard tho.af not due till Wednesday...STILL waiting for my frers in the post as well...flaming superdrug...brilliant tests but REAL slow on delivery.
If this cycle is going nowhere it HAS to work next one...I only have two more cycles left befor I see gp...:( I was hoping I didn't have to make it that far...still hoping I don't have to.
Oh well silver linings an all...

Well me petal I hope your basking in that lovely sunshine over there and managing to stay cool too...
Can't wait to see what your tests bring...praying hoping wishing toe/finger crossing for you and dh...:flower::flower:


Take care...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Oh my gosh...mommaplus....I hope your all ok over there....we been watching the storms...and we see that it's pasted right over St. Louis...hope your ok love...

Don't worry too much about no o signs love....I hope it's happening for you now tho...
Maybe the bcp are still coming out of your system love...
That's ok it should be near the end of them soon...still hoping you get that bfp love...

Hope your safe and well over there momma...:flower:
We miss you.

Take care...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ok ladies so I had another look at yesterday's tests...there is defiantly pink lines there....so dam confused....I HATE THESE PARTICULAR TESTS!!!!!

Sooo cruel...don't know what to think...can't wait till there all gone...
@13 dpo tho I should have some sort of obvious signals by now....oh bah! 

Warning ladies...pro matrix...one step pg tests are SHITE!.....bought from amazon!

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well my tests have done it again...blasted things....dryed pink shadows.......

I couldn't even accept a bfp from them either now...fecking things...lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat I'm sorry they are so hard to read! Ugh I hate that. :(. When is AF due again? And he many DPO are you know Hun? I hope those light pink lines darken for you crossing all my fingers and toes here

For you too Barb lets see what FMU brings you today!! Didn't you get your lines darkening in the evening last time if I remember right? 

Thinking of both you ladies this morning!!

It's only CD7 for me over here so a ways to go still..... Will start my OPK on Tuesday I think. 

Sunny hot day so far but supposed to rain which is too bad cause I'm going to the theatre tonight. Oh well it will still be fun!


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Nat I'm sorry they are so hard to read! Ugh I hate that. :(. When is AF due again? And he many DPO are you know Hun? I hope those light pink lines darken for you crossing all my fingers and toes here
> 
> For you too Barb lets see what FMU brings you today!! Didn't you get your lines darkening in the evening last time if I remember right?
> 
> Thinking of both you ladies this morning!!
> 
> It's only CD7 for me over here so a ways to go still..... Will start my OPK on Tuesday I think.
> 
> Sunny hot day so far but supposed to rain which is too bad cause I'm going to the theatre tonight. Oh well it will still be fun!


Thankyou meg :flower:

Af due Wednesday ..:wacko: hope she stays away.these tests I got has really caused a whole load more heartache than already necessary needed...it's hard enough isn't it without bad tests...kicking myself something Rotten for buying them particular ones.
Defo getting different ones next cycle if needed. AND. I'm not going to order them till I've o'd lol..

I'm sat hear loving the sun...going nice and brown woohoo...lovely!:happydance:

We haven't had a day like this in gawsh knows how long ...well deserved...
Hope you have a great night tonight meg-enjoy love.:flower:

Oh and I hope that rain stays away too :)
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hello beautiful ladies!

Nat I'm so sorry to hear about your tests. Some times it can really play with your head. I hope those pink lines are real & not just evaps & they'll get darker as the days go. 

Meg, yes you're right I noticed a darker test at 11dpo but at like 9pm at night. Well it's 11dpo & according to fmu my test looks pretty much the same as 10 dpo & 9dpo. I'm going faking MAD. There Nat, you're not alone :) I've got two more IC tests left. One for tomorrow morning & one for Monday. If by Monday morning my test has not gotten darker I will just wait for Wednesday for my blood test.

I have a bad feeling this cycle, ladies. I think I'm out. Call it a major feeling.

I'm going to upload the photo series w/today's at the bottom...yesterday above that, etc. But I'll do it from my cell phone so in a different thread.

I'm going to try & enjoy this weekend & not think too much about my impending doom LOL!!!! Cynical much? Yep.

Ladies do enjoy the weekend. Nat, don't stress too much over your tests please :) :) :)

BTW, you ride horses? What's this backing horses up thing? And you get to see the Queen? Who? What? lol

FX babydust & hugs! XO


----------



## barbikins

Here you go. Tell me what you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## barbikins

Above was tweaked. Here it is not tweaked.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hello beautiful ladies!
> 
> Nat I'm so sorry to hear about your tests. Some times it can really play with your head. I hope those pink lines are real & not just evaps & they'll get darker as the days go.
> 
> Meg, yes you're right I noticed a darker test at 11dpo but at like 9pm at night. Well it's 11dpo & according to fmu my test looks pretty much the same as 10 dpo & 9dpo. I'm going faking MAD. There Nat, you're not alone :) I've got two more IC tests left. One for tomorrow morning & one for Monday. If by Monday morning my test has not gotten darker I will just wait for Wednesday for my blood test.
> 
> I have a bad feeling this cycle, ladies. I think I'm out. Call it a major feeling.
> 
> I'm going to upload the photo series w/today's at the bottom...yesterday above that, etc. But I'll do it from my cell phone so in a different thread.
> 
> I'm going to try & enjoy this weekend & not think too much about my impending doom LOL!!!! Cynical much? Yep.
> 
> Ladies do enjoy the weekend. Nat, don't stress too much over your tests please :) :) :)
> 
> BTW, you ride horses? What's this backing horses up thing? And you get to see the Queen? Who? What? lol
> 
> FX babydust & hugs! XO

Pmsl...naaaa oH has made me pick a horse out today for his bet....I picked long awaited...for us girls...
The queen will be attending the big race so everybody's pretty excited about it..althoe it is rather funny when the camera zooms in on her face when she see that her horse doesn't win..lol he he heeee...
The queens horses are the best of the best when it comes to racing so it's quite hard to beat her...
Waist of money I say...just glad it isn't more than a fiver...oH. Can be a wee bit naughty in that department from time to time....clips around the ear whole is what's needed there lol.

Sorry your tests don't seem to be showing ALOT of progress in the pinker side of things...I REALLY hope they do...
Sorry to hear they are also driving you insanity too...flipping horrid isn't it.:hugs:

I totally hear you about "impending doom"
I have felt like that since yesterday...like that's it...bring on next cycle all ready...that's why I got a little excited when I saw what happend to my tests lastnight and then equally peeved that they might be Evaps...booo hissss.
Oh well it is what it is with them fecking tests...I actually HATE THEM lol
Ha ha haaaa what am I like.

I might try wondofos next cycle...either way I defo want something with a wider test strip...bc my eyes are getting more wrinkles squinting at them all day lol

Well I hope you do enjoy your weekend:thumbup:

Take care love xxx


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Here you go. Tell me what you think?

Aww it's hard to tell barbs isn't it..:wacko:
I just hope they get darker again...the wet one at the bottom has defiantly got a line but it's hard to tell if it's darker or the same as the one above it...they're sort of the same ish...:flower:

Did you say Tuesday was the day you got to go in for betas...?
Glad you haven't got to wait much longer to find out...:flower:


Can I ask you something barbs?....my lp seems to be 16/17 days long calculated by my usual 30 day cycle...do you think this is alright?....
I worry that it's too long an lp...I know a day or two is ok but not sure about 3/4 days longer..
And the vit b6 seems to be responsible for making me o a little earlier than usual..so I worry that it may lengthen my lp too as I read that it can do this too...fx it dosent...
Counting 14 days after I o brings me tmr...??? I'm confused.lol
Why do I lose my brains towards the end of my cycles ha ha ha.:haha:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

For crying out loooooooood....
What the hell is this????

I just dont know anymore...oh crap! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## natjenson

Here's a closer shot...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ChereMichelle

natjenson said:


> For crying out loooooooood....
> What the hell is this????
> 
> I just dont know anymore...oh crap! :wacko:

I love how you wrote "WTF" too, LOL! :haha: made me really laugh.....sigh....I still haven't tried these strips so they all look same to me and eyes going buggy trying to figure out what you all see! I'm sure I'll cave soon and buy the damn buggers too. Don't give up hope.....we're planning on BD'ing as much as possible over next week lol!


----------



## natjenson

Ok so I have tweeked this one bc after uploading the others it's much fainter than in person....
See it?
I can't even get excited as I'm scared its a chem...it being so weak at 13dpo...
I'm not sure of anything anymore ...:(
This should be a happy moment...AND it's a different test to the ic's...grrrrr.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 14


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmmm I definitely see a line, but I'm just as confused. But keep hope implantation can occur later and give a bit if time for hcg to rise... 13dpo may be just on time... What kind of test is it... Was it a decent line before or only after opening the casing, I've heard that you're not supposed to... But who listens to guideline when you're poas addicted!! I'm curious to see you get to the bottom of this!!


----------



## Petzy

Nat I see a line too - is there more colour to it in person? I wish they weren't so sketchy these tests..... Total bollocks if you ask me!!

I really hope it's a good sign but bear with me here wouldn't it have to be an Evan of your temp had dropped low again or am I wrong? Again I don't know much about temping bit I thought once it dropped then you were probably not pg?

I had to laugh at the impending doom. I feel like I'm out and I am not even Oing until later next week hahaha. I totally get it Barb in that way. I so hope it changes soon.


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Nat I see a line too - is there more colour to it in person? I wish they weren't so sketchy these tests..... Total bollocks if you ask me!!
> 
> I really hope it's a good sign but bear with me here wouldn't it have to be an Evan of your temp had dropped low again or am I wrong? Again I don't know much about temping bit I thought once it dropped then you were probably not pg?
> 
> I had to laugh at the impending doom. I feel like I'm out and I am not even Oing until later next week hahaha. I totally get it Barb in that way. I so hope it changes soon.

Hey meg...yeah it's all abit of a do eh...:wacko:
With the temp I'm ok still bc it's still above the cover line...and I had to get up alittle earlier today too so that didn't help either...I'm just going to see what happens tmr now...not expecting nothing tho...
Just can't wait to order some PROPPER ic's next cycle now...but defo leaving it till I get my cover line...about 3dpo...that way if they take a week to turn up its ok bc that stops me from testing too early again lol...
Good plan :thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Ahhhhh! These tests are just making you bonkers eh?! Crappy :(
I hope they turn real. Fingers crossed!!!
IC are pretty darn good but trying to decipher tests are not fun. 
I can't wait for the day we are all in 1st trimester complaining about symptoms & laughing about how much the ttc drove us nuts!!!

Haha yeah Meg. Doom. I just don't feel it. 
What can I say?


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...I not even going to test now till I get them frers through the post...which better be tmr...
The ic's have played enough games with me and I resign...ic's 1 - natjenson Nill.
Lol
Im 14dpo and Af due Wednesday.
Got a few cramps last night and my cm is more or less dried up..thinking af is well on her way.grrrrr.lol

Hope everyone is ok today and enjoying there weekend....it's lovely here still today so I'm going out to get me some spaghetti bolognese ...mmmm mmmm mmmmmmmmm!
Woohoo :happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey hey. 12dpo & this mornings test is lighter than the rest. 
I don't think I will be seeing a positive any time soon. :( :( :(
Don't have IC tests left either. Just one new brand and I dunno how many miu it is.


----------



## barbikins

AF is due on Wed for me too btw. Bay w we will be cycle buddies, Nat!


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> AF is due on Wed for me too btw. Bay w we will be cycle buddies, Nat!

Hay barbs...
Awe sorry to hear the the positive isn't shown yet...but good that lines are going now :thumbup:
Yaye cycle buddies again :thumbup:
Took an opk earlier- just had to pee on smith lol
Negative of course.:haha:
I'm well over this now...just want to get this cycle over with so I can crack on with the next...it's looking VERY Unlikely I'm preggo now...booo.
Mind you my bbs are ABSOLUTLY sooo sore still and tmi falling out of my bra...lol
I think the vit b6 has certainly "done the job" in regards to progesterone ..just need eggy to fertalize and implant now tho lol.
I'm starting zink- selenium- and b complex next week...

Well I'm off for that spag Bol now yum yum....
Hope your ok barbs :flower:
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat thanks for the words. 
I feel really disappointed & frustrated. 
A year & half later, nothing.

Enjoy your day!! It's rainy here so not much going on.


----------



## barbikins

Well looks like I'm really out. I had some sharp cramps while I was out running, came home & I've started spotting. Damn it. It's too early too. I don't get it :(


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Well looks like I'm really out. I had some sharp cramps while I was out running, came home & I've started spotting. Damn it. It's too early too. I don't get it :(

Oh no barbs not good...I hope the spotting has stopped...(was it fresh spotting barbs...maybe it could be late IB..)
Oh this is pants.:(
Now you just take things easy love ok...get them feet up barbs.:flower:
I hope your ok.:flower:
:hugs:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat. Well it's brown blood & it only lasted a tiny bit. No more cramps. But I beg it's due to the cramps I had out running. It was odd. 
I would agree about IB if I weren't already 12dpo. :(
Sad face.


----------



## barbikins

Btw my mother in law got me a Rovers Return ya hurt for Cori Sunday!!!! How amazin is she???? I'm where just after Gary makes a pass at Tina. Gloria forks up the money for the Rovers.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Btw my mother in law got me a Rovers Return ya hurt for Cori Sunday!!!! How amazin is she???? I'm where just after Gary makes a pass at Tina. Gloria forks up the money for the Rovers.

Ooh cori gets goooood....I won't say much but poor izzy...:(
Nuf said! Lol

So that was strange barbs with the spotting eh...:wacko:
My heart sank when I read it...so I know how you must have felt too...
You know it "could " have been IB if you implanted late...fx.

So I ended up taking a ic tonight and I got a line-pink....it came up straight away...my stomach was doing summer saults and my heart went like the clappers...soo I dipped another in the pot and it did the same! BUT by the time I got back to the 1st test the line had gone-completely.....so I watched the other test develop fully and it did the exact same thing...I was soooo gutted they did this too me....
For a brief minute I thought this was it...but it followed with the disappointment instead...
I feel like I'm out...really out...totally out-just out!
It's sucks big time doesn't it.
If I see nothing tmr on my frers (if they arrive) then that's it....! I KNOW my answer then.

So do you get your bloods on Tuesday did you say?.....hang in there barbs...:flower:
This must be the hardest part for you.:hugs:....I thought about this for you earlier and althoe you have been through so much I think your incredibly strong you know...

My mum gave me her Chinese cracker yesterday...she saved it for me...I opened it and it said....
YOUR DIFFICULTIES WILL STRENGTHEN YOU
How appropriate eh.:)
I don't know why but I thought of you and meg when I opened it...
You two have been through soo much and I know I use my humour to pull us through some of it but you both are incredibly supportive and strong characters.
The cracker really made me feel kind of rejuvenated ...now excuse my scepticism but I don't normally take this sort of stuff in...like fortune tellers and psychics and all that malarkey but this one fitted ...
This has been a difficult time me lately-for us all...

I hope they tests come good for you barbs...:flower:

You take care ok.:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hello ladies well my frers turned up -eventually.negative.
Sorry to report it's a big fat no no this cycle...my frers are 10 miu aswell so I guess it would picked up something if I was at all preggers...
Well it's 15dpo and over the next 48 hrs af will be upon me....the dreaded witch is iniment !

How is everyone today?


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Meg- how's the killer vag coming along lol?
Hope she's better now.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

Nat it's not over till it's OVER! Till the witch arrives!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat,

I have two episodes to catch up w/Cori still from the weekend. But I think it will be a while before I get really caught up to where you are saying there's lots of drama. I have ideas circulating in my head. I can't wait!

Yep I am still spotting & feeling cramps. I'm out. My test this morning, negative. 
Surprisingly I feel very, very calm. I don't feel very upset & I feel OK. I don't know why.
I just want this to work eventually but I'm starting to get a bit anxious if I will actually get pregnant or if I will, will it take another year & we'll throw in the IUI towel at end of the summer? I just don't want to get to that point.

OH Nat I've had this happen to me once w/tests....two IC produced a second line like a positive. This was the fall of 2011. The lines stayed there for about what felt like 5 minutes & then totally disappeared. I am so sorry Nat :( Best thing to do is do the test & then don't come back to look at it for at least 10 minutes. Also you know my really light tests? It takes more than 5 min to fully see it. The test strip turns white slowly on the 10miu. Also I've ordered like 50 20miu tests last night LOL. And I decided to stay away from the 10miu for now because a) tests will go negative faster on a 20miu w/trigger and b) its clearer & better tests so none of this bloody squinting crap. But mostly that the trigger wont be there for as long b/c its not as sensitive.

How was the horse races? Did you guys bid on any horses???

I have my bloods Wed morning & then go from there. But if my period starts today (which it might) would be perfect b/c then I can do all my bloods Wednesday including ultrasound & get this shit over w/faster. I have a feeling I'll be doing IUI around moving time & I'd rather period came earlier so that it doesn't happen during the moving period. 

I don't know if this will help me but I'm starting to think maybe I should detox a bit. Avoid the booze this month & maybe that'll increase my chances??? I will have one or two glasses of some thing here & there & defo when we go to Ottawa but you know, just very limited quantities? The month I got pregnant I think I had maybe 1 drink in the TWW. Anyway just a thought. And clean up my diet. Drink lots & lots of good clean water. I don't know. I'm getting desperate LOL

How are you doing today, Nat?

Meg where are you lady? How are you? You went back out to TO this Saturday right? I forgot what it was for - a show or smth???


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Meg- how's the killer vag coming along lol?
> Hope she's better now.:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Im sooo sryy nat...I really have a good feeling for u this month. I hope af stays away and u just o ed late. As for me..no o pains and no pos opk still. Im positive I have not oed. Sooo weird. I am cd 13 today..3dp my regular o time. And nuthing. :( no cm cervix never went up and still dnt seem on its way..kinda weird but I guess knowing I dnt o will make the tww pretty easy seein I wld have no reason to test. Lol gota o to conceive. Lol


----------



## Petzy

Hi Girls I am all caught up...

I always open this thread with anticipation after a weekend.. Nat and Barb I am thinking of you both all the time.... I am sorry that it looks like AF is coming ugh!!!!

Nat those IC's are so evil honestly what total rubbish they are.....I am sorry they were playing games with you but I would likely trust the FRER I think... bah!!!

I am glad Nat that you are eager to get onto the next month... I know you have your appointment in August right? Knowing I have mine in July helps me try to stay positive a bit I think....

Barb - I hear you re: not feeling too dissapointed. I am sorry that it looks like AF is coming. I felt the same last month - I completely felt like she was coming all month long and had no expectation and then she showed and I didnt really bat an eye... Keep going with the IUI for now - thats the plan right?

I honestly want this so bad for you guys I could screammmmmmmmmmmm lol 

I am finishing my antibiotics tomorrow... we have been BD'ing anyways but its not risky from what I understand because I am not even starting OPK until tomorrow and wont be O'ing until late in the week or the weekend..... 

I had a bit of a hard day yesterday when it comes to this TTC stuff... I think I should stay off of google because I had myself convinced that because I left this infection untreated for so long (honestly I may have had it on and off for 1-2 years but latest bout at least 8 months) that I have Pelvic Inflammatory Disease (PID) and that I am infertile. I dont have the symptoms of it, and it is treatable if caught early enough, but I have scared myself into thinking I may have done some damage to my reproductive parts.

DH was reading about BV online and asked me if maybe this is what is causing the no pregnancy. I said I hope its the BV and that I can get pg within a few months now or so... but just when he was asking me about potential for infertility I almost started bawling and had to hold back. I would be devastated. I cant think that way.....

Sorry to vent but its hard with no where else to go

love ma ladies xx


----------



## Petzy

Do you think they would have seen something on my vaginal ultrasound if I did have PID?? Because they said everything looked good.... ughhhhh


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg! Welcome back :)

I'm so sorry you're feeling terrible about the infection & what it may have done to your TTC Progress. I think what you need to do is just focus on "once I get rid of this infection, my chances of getting pregnant will improve & I will get pregnant". Because that is most likely what will happen to you.
I have heard of infections lingering on for a long time & causing infertility but I think this is scarring - some thing they can detect. This is why going to the RE in July is going to be important. Make sure they are very thorough. There is an ultrasound I did (which you should do too) where they put saline solution in your uterus to make sure the is no blockage, polytheistic fibroid & that your uterus is a good shape. And of course you're best to mention your infection.
For all you know, once the infection is cleared, you will get pregnant! I really hope you do.
Don't stress too much about the worse case scenario. That'll just drive you nuts. I have my fingers crossed for you, Meg.

And I feel the same - I just want all of us to get pregnant already. This summer, please?! :)

I think I'm going to go dry this month. No booze. Or if there is any, no more than like 1 or two per week. Like if there's a special occasion. I need to increase my chances & alcohol can decrease. I've been a bit stressed & so I've been having probably a bit more than I should. But shit the month I got pregnant w/my daughter I was plastered around the time I was pregnant LOL Like seriously. Enough of this "unexplained" crap. Thanks.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat,
> 
> I have two episodes to catch up w/Cori still from the weekend. But I think it will be a while before I get really caught up to where you are saying there's lots of drama. I have ideas circulating in my head. I can't wait!
> 
> Yep I am still spotting & feeling cramps. I'm out. My test this morning, negative.
> Surprisingly I feel very, very calm. I don't feel very upset & I feel OK. I don't know why.
> I just want this to work eventually but I'm starting to get a bit anxious if I will actually get pregnant or if I will, will it take another year & we'll throw in the IUI towel at end of the summer? I just don't want to get to that point.
> 
> OH Nat I've had this happen to me once w/tests....two IC produced a second line like a positive. This was the fall of 2011. The lines stayed there for about what felt like 5 minutes & then totally disappeared. I am so sorry Nat :( Best thing to do is do the test & then don't come back to look at it for at least 10 minutes. Also you know my really light tests? It takes more than 5 min to fully see it. The test strip turns white slowly on the 10miu. Also I've ordered like 50 20miu tests last night LOL. And I decided to stay away from the 10miu for now because a) tests will go negative faster on a 20miu w/trigger and b) its clearer & better tests so none of this bloody squinting crap. But mostly that the trigger wont be there for as long b/c its not as sensitive.
> 
> How was the horse races? Did you guys bid on any horses???
> 
> I have my bloods Wed morning & then go from there. But if my period starts today (which it might) would be perfect b/c then I can do all my bloods Wednesday including ultrasound & get this shit over w/faster. I have a feeling I'll be doing IUI around moving time & I'd rather period came earlier so that it doesn't happen during the moving period.
> 
> I don't know if this will help me but I'm starting to think maybe I should detox a bit. Avoid the booze this month & maybe that'll increase my chances??? I will have one or two glasses of some thing here & there & defo when we go to Ottawa but you know, just very limited quantities? The month I got pregnant I think I had maybe 1 drink in the TWW. Anyway just a thought. And clean up my diet. Drink lots & lots of good clean water. I don't know. I'm getting desperate LOL
> 
> How are you doing today, Nat?
> 
> Meg where are you lady? How are you? You went back out to TO this Saturday right? I forgot what it was for - a show or smth???

Hey barbs :flower:
Sorry about the spotting love......is it still going or has the witch beset herself upon you?
I hope not.fx :hugs:
I have been feeling pretty shite today...REALLY bad heart today...had to lay down a few times...and every time I go to the bathroom I am looking for the witch as I too have been cramping for the past 24 hrs now...it feels like my insides are being squeezed...ugh!
Not nice....I am expecting a heavy one this month as the vit b6 thickens the linings (for higher success of implantation) so I expect it will be a relentless one...not excited or looking forward to that I tell thee...:wacko:

Barbs are you saying your quitting the iui after summer? Maybe meg is right and you should stick at it...I mean it's proven it WORKS for you both so maybe keep going :flower:
Obviously I see where your coming from about it being "what else is left" but I too believe it will happen for you.:hugs:

Good decision with the drinking barbs...it can't do any harm to have a glass or two during the week and I totally hear you about being sloshes when you concieved the first time...
When I think back I was doing intense work outs -running...very stressed out too...
I carried a washing machine...and cared for my step father who was in hospital for many weeks during the time I concieved...lol mad eh...
Funny how some things tend to work out barbs eh...

I hope you get what you need to happen if af is iniment With the iui this cycle...I know it must be annoying with it all going on with the move aswell...
Like moving is stressful enough ...:dohh:
Just you try to take things easy and let the men do there thang...us women are better at the organising and job designation lol
I hope it all goes smothly tho.:thumbup:

I am so glad I got my answer with the frer today...the torment has stopped now...ic's are great but that particular brand was shockingly awful to me...never again...I already got my amazon wish list ready and waiting for me to click buy on my new tests...they are wider and maybe a little more expensive but I have learned that quality IS important here...not saving the penny's lol

Awwwwe I've had a bad day today...I found a lump on harrys head last night and I laid awake all night trying to hold back the tears trying not to think the worst...
I took him straight to the doctors today to get it checked out...I was REALLY firm about getting him seen to TODAY... 
I was hoping they told me it was a swollen gland or something silly but it wasn't...
I have been told that I have got to keep a close eye on him...if it gets bigger or if it starts to hurt him....or if it doesn't go away with two weeks I'm to take him straight back and they can take another look and maybe go from there...and to top it all off when she listened in to his chest she told me he has early onset of asthma...he has to have a mask 4times a day now...I feel sooo sorry for him..
I am very emotional about this today...:( 
Very worrying.
I feel helpless...:(
I must be strong for him tho.:thumbup:

Well barbs I hope you get your answer ASAP too love...so you can move forward too...:hugs:
You take it easy too ok...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hi Girls I am all caught up...
> 
> I always open this thread with anticipation after a weekend.. Nat and Barb I am thinking of you both all the time.... I am sorry that it looks like AF is coming ugh!!!!
> 
> Nat those IC's are so evil honestly what total rubbish they are.....I am sorry they were playing games with you but I would likely trust the FRER I think... bah!!!
> 
> I am glad Nat that you are eager to get onto the next month... I know you have your appointment in August right? Knowing I have mine in July helps me try to stay positive a bit I think....
> 
> Barb - I hear you re: not feeling too dissapointed. I am sorry that it looks like AF is coming. I felt the same last month - I completely felt like she was coming all month long and had no expectation and then she showed and I didnt really bat an eye... Keep going with the IUI for now - thats the plan right?
> 
> I honestly want this so bad for you guys I could screammmmmmmmmmmm lol
> 
> I am finishing my antibiotics tomorrow... we have been BD'ing anyways but its not risky from what I understand because I am not even starting OPK until tomorrow and wont be O'ing until late in the week or the weekend.....
> 
> I had a bit of a hard day yesterday when it comes to this TTC stuff... I think I should stay off of google because I had myself convinced that because I left this infection untreated for so long (honestly I may have had it on and off for 1-2 years but latest bout at least 8 months) that I have Pelvic Inflammatory Disease (PID) and that I am infertile. I dont have the symptoms of it, and it is treatable if caught early enough, but I have scared myself into thinking I may have done some damage to my reproductive parts.
> 
> DH was reading about BV online and asked me if maybe this is what is causing the no pregnancy. I said I hope its the BV and that I can get pg within a few months now or so... but just when he was asking me about potential for infertility I almost started bawling and had to hold back. I would be devastated. I cant think that way.....
> 
> Sorry to vent but its hard with no where else to go
> 
> love ma ladies xx

Hey meg...glad yur back...did your show go well love ...I hope so.:hugs:

Glad the the antibiotics are working for you...I'm sorry you feel like that about the ttc...I hear you.:flower:
You know sometimes if you need a cry love let it out...I think maybe even tho you are a strong character you have a lot of pent up feelings about it not happening already...I don't blame you...you got to be strong minded for all this as its not for the flankers or faint hearted but even us fighters need to let off a bit of steam now and again love...
And if it has been the on off infection holding you back then at least you are back on the right track now...barbs is right ....I too have an overwhelming feeling its going to come for you now....a biggy is coming...I can feel it...someone's bfp is on it's way...

The pid: it can only cause a problem if it causes scaring...scaring can cause blockages and that's where it will create problems or make things harder...
Now I think that if your infections was a beasty relentless never leave you alone kind of one then it might have been a problem...but as your body has been fighting it meg I think you'll be fine love...fx....
Remember google is not our friend lol
And barbs right with your apt in July ....make sure they check this for you...
I would have thought they would have found scaring on your scan that time and they would have HAD to have told you so I think you'll be ok as they haven't mentioned it to you.but again it's defo worth mentioning everything to them and get your thorough check up...
I have a good feeling it will all come back good.:flower:

Thankyou for wanting to scream for us lol...I could scream too...at my ic's ! :rofl:
Fecking things...lol
Well I hope all is well meg and you take care ok...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Yaye momma plus soooo glad your ok love:flower: ...them storms were terrible...
Wow no ovulation...strange...I hope it all works out for you soon....so are you expecting a longer cycle or do you think it will be the same as normall....I'm just thinking if there's no egg will the be an af?
I don't know :wacko:
Keep us updated we miss you :flower:

Take care love 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hey crazy where are you..:flower:
Where are you in your cycle now...?
Hope your ok :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Nat and Barb for your replies I really appreciate it today. :). Means a lot to me. I think you are right Nat about me trying to be stronger sometimes. I convince myself I am ok with things taking awhile and then boom I am hot with a wall of emotion. 

Barb I think I am going to take your advice and think that when the infection is gone I wil get pg. hopefully in the next few cycles. I'm going to try and be positive as I can for tr next two cycles until I see doc in July. 

Nat I am sorry about Harry. What kind of bump is it? And did they give you any idea what it is? Also about the asthma, sometimes people grow out of it I hope that's the case for Harry but try to see it in the way that its a good thing you caught it and can give him the proper treatment. 

Xx hugs to you both and all the ladies


----------



## natjenson

Awe thankyou meg....and your right...thankyou for pointing that out to me about getting it early enough for the right treatment...I've been too consumed with worry to even think about that ....but your completely right...
All the doctor said was she "hopes " it's just a cyst ...I think that is pants that she said that as she knows I will worry now...it wasn't my usual doctor either as I KNOW She would have defo got it investigated...when it's a child it not only breaks your heart but KNOWING what it is puts your mind at ease.:(
Now I have to wait two weeks and pray REAL hard that it does go away...
I just couldn't bare it it if this is bad news.i just couldn't go on with out him.
And what was sweet about him today was he knew I was a little down about something and he gave me the biggest hug...bless his heart.

Thankyou for your well wishes meg it means alot.:hugs:

Try and keep your chin up love with the ttc...them waves of heat aren't pleasant I know...we are here for you meg.:hugs:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

Petzy said:


> Do you think they would have seen something on my vaginal ultrasound if I did have PID?? Because they said everything looked good.... ughhhhh

Hi Petzy- hope I'm not intruding. My gf had PID and there was severe scarring that showed up on ultrasounds. She was told infertile but last fall, miracle of miracles, she conceived and carried to full term as one fallopian tube wasn't as scarred. I do remember her saying she was very scarred inside and it was apparent on ultrasounds. I highly doubt you have; damn internet is the WORST for us trying to self-diagnose and of course with always the worst. I have let a Gardnerella 'infection' go a long time untreated so I feel sometimes the same...hang in there. Finish those damn antibiotics and get back to TTC. Hope you don't mind my 2 cents! :hugs:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey Nat, 

I know you must be worrying your mind out but I feel like I should share some insight as I'm studying for my RN exam tonight, I feel like i need to share. It's hard to diagnose lumps and bumps right off the bat but most are not serious or life threatening. Just skin related, pimple, ingrown hair, cyst what have you, even a little blackhead can accumulate more dirt etc and grow into a little mass and be easily taken care of. 
If it helps anything, with the brain, anything that would manifest as an outward bump would show a lot more serious symptoms in your sons behaviour, personality, thinking or emotions, concentration etc. because there would be so much pressure on the brain to actually distort the skull. Nearly impossible unless there was major trauma.
I hope that helps a bit... All I'm trying to say is its a bump and its no different if the bump was anywhere on the body... 
So please try to stay calm, you'll get your answer soon and it'll be treated promptly and dont think of what ifs about losing him.... It just broke my heart to read that and I hope my words helped rather than have you more to worry about! :hugs:


----------



## natjenson

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey Nat,
> 
> I know you must be worrying your mind out but I feel like I should share some insight as I'm studying for my RN exam tonight, I feel like i need to share. It's hard to diagnose lumps and bumps right off the bat but most are not serious or life threatening. Just skin related, pimple, ingrown hair, cyst what have you, even a little blackhead can accumulate more dirt etc and grow into a little mass and be easily taken care of.
> If it helps anything, with the brain, anything that would manifest as an outward bump would show a lot more serious symptoms in your sons behaviour, personality, thinking or emotions, concentration etc. because there would be so much pressure on the brain to actually distort the skull. Nearly impossible unless there was major trauma.
> I hope that helps a bit... All I'm trying to say is its a bump and its no different if the bump was anywhere on the body...
> So please try to stay calm, you'll get your answer soon and it'll be treated promptly and dont think of what ifs about losing him.... It just broke my heart to read that and I hope my words helped rather than have you more to worry about! :hugs:

Oh ourflu thankyou sooo much for that...you really have put it all into perspective for me...I wish the doctor put it like that....she really wasn't helpful about it ....I mean any parent would worry but with no info to put my mind at ease was a little unbearable....
A whole weight has been lifted off my shoulders now you have said this...
I was so scared.i hope you are right and that it's probably nothing...
Thankyou thankyou thankyou sooo much....:hugs:
I hope your studying goes as well as It could love...:flower:
I think your going to be a great nurse.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

You're so very welcome! Yes sometimes as healthcare professionals our 'hope' that its something minor can just open that floodgate of 'what if its not'. It's not intentional of course, but without a bit of reassurance it can be hard to wait for answers. Hope it clears up or they get some sort of diagnosis soon! It'll all work out


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Do you think they would have seen something on my vaginal ultrasound if I did have PID?? Because they said everything looked good.... ughhhhh
> 
> Hi Petzy- hope I'm not intruding. My gf had PID and there was severe scarring that showed up on ultrasounds. She was told infertile but last fall, miracle of miracles, she conceived and carried to full term as one fallopian tube wasn't as scarred. I do remember her saying she was very scarred inside and it was apparent on ultrasounds. I highly doubt you have; damn internet is the WORST for us trying to self-diagnose and of course with always the worst. I have let a Gardnerella 'infection' go a long time untreated so I feel sometimes the same...hang in there. Finish those damn antibiotics and get back to TTC. Hope you don't mind my 2 cents! :hugs:Click to expand...

Chere you are not intruding whatsoever we are all in this together I really appreciate your comment..... that makes me feel a lot better actually - I would have thought it would have shown up if I did and they said it looked great.

Thanks so much Chere..... :)


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Awe thankyou meg....and your right...thankyou for pointing that out to me about getting it early enough for the right treatment...I've been too consumed with worry to even think about that ....but your completely right...
> All the doctor said was she "hopes " it's just a cyst ...I think that is pants that she said that as she knows I will worry now...it wasn't my usual doctor either as I KNOW She would have defo got it investigated...when it's a child it not only breaks your heart but KNOWING what it is puts your mind at ease.:(
> Now I have to wait two weeks and pray REAL hard that it does go away...
> I just couldn't bare it it if this is bad news.i just couldn't go on with out him.
> And what was sweet about him today was he knew I was a little down about something and he gave me the biggest hug...bless his heart.
> 
> Thankyou for your well wishes meg it means alot.:hugs:
> 
> Try and keep your chin up love with the ttc...them waves of heat aren't pleasant I know...we are here for you meg.:hugs:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I know its impossible as a mother but do what you can not to stress... Not good for you, Harry, OR TTC! :) I see the feedback above re being a cyst so that is likely what it is. I had a friend who had a little cyst bump on her head and it was no big deal. xoxo


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey Nat,
> 
> I know you must be worrying your mind out but I feel like I should share some insight as I'm studying for my RN exam tonight, I feel like i need to share. It's hard to diagnose lumps and bumps right off the bat but most are not serious or life threatening. Just skin related, pimple, ingrown hair, cyst what have you, even a little blackhead can accumulate more dirt etc and grow into a little mass and be easily taken care of.
> If it helps anything, with the brain, anything that would manifest as an outward bump would show a lot more serious symptoms in your sons behaviour, personality, thinking or emotions, concentration etc. because there would be so much pressure on the brain to actually distort the skull. Nearly impossible unless there was major trauma.
> I hope that helps a bit... All I'm trying to say is its a bump and its no different if the bump was anywhere on the body...
> So please try to stay calm, you'll get your answer soon and it'll be treated promptly and dont think of what ifs about losing him.... It just broke my heart to read that and I hope my words helped rather than have you more to worry about! :hugs:

Thanks a lot for posting that :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Ok ladies... CD10, took my last antibiotic pill this morning, and starting OPK's today. Let's see how this cycle goes!

Not allowed to have a drink until Friday but you can bet I will have a beer and celebrate then! :) (but not more than two lol....I may as well keep this sobriety thing going this cycle hey I did it for 3 months lol)


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> Hey crazy where are you..:flower:
> Where are you in your cycle now...?
> Hope your ok :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey!!! How are you?? I have been on vacation this week!! I head home today... Can you believe they have wifi at the lake?? I think I ov while here just by cm... And hubby stayed back to work...so I won't be getting excited this cycle... Kinda sucks... But I have had a great time with the kiddos... Even though two of them are at an age where they complain more than anything. Hahaha everyone enjoy the day


----------



## ChereMichelle

Petzy said:


> Ok ladies... CD10, took my last antibiotic pill this morning, and starting OPK's today. Let's see how this cycle goes!
> 
> Not allowed to have a drink until Friday but you can bet I will have a beer and celebrate then! :) (but not more than two lol....I may as well keep this sobriety thing going this cycle hey I did it for 3 months lol)

Good luck!


----------



## ChereMichelle

Nat- not sure where my head is....about Harry. Hang in there. Stay positive for you and HIM...I've been reading all the comments this morning and they're good. Don't worry. Easier said than done. I had a massive bump on my arm as a child, mom worried herself crazy, I was about 10. It was unsightly and affected my playing cause got in the way lol, but it was a cyst. An ugly 'ol cyst. If one looks really, really hard you can see where it was ....but all was good. Maybe it's time for a new doc with a better 'bedside manner' though? not sure about UK but in Canada good, family docs are hard to come by. Makes me wish I'd chosen a different career sometimes! Hang in there


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies... CD10, took my last antibiotic pill this morning, and starting OPK's today. Let's see how this cycle goes!
> 
> Not allowed to have a drink until Friday but you can bet I will have a beer and celebrate then! :) (but not more than two lol....I may as well keep this sobriety thing going this cycle hey I did it for 3 months lol)
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks :)


----------



## natjenson

Hay ladies...thankyou for all your support over the past couple of days...I feel so lucky that your all so nice about it...:hugs: 
Well I took ourlilflus advice and Harry needs me to be strong and not worry so I shall just go with the flow and see how thing rides out...and fx it goes away.:thumbup:

Well 16dpo...af due tmr and I did and ic this morning....nada!
Temp dropped right on the cover line too this morning and I just did a cervix check and bam there she flaming well is....pinky cm so by the morning I will have that ugly witch to deal with lol...
At least I can crack on with the next cycle now....
Oh my this cycle just HAS to work....
I went and had my hair did today...had a little me time...much needed and I managed to de stress.... I then went and topped up on all my vitamins and added a few more to my crazy concoction ...lol
Ha ha ha every time I sneeze from now on I will be rattling lol...

Any way...
Meg glad them pills are done with love...hope your opk ing goes well...good luck with it all ok.:flower:

Crazy....glad to hear your ok aswell...good to hear you had a great vacation too...sorry you missed. Out on catching that eggy tho :(
Keep us updated wot you...

Chere....thankyou for your kind words...I got sooo scared....I imagined the worst I guess...

Barbs...how are you...has af arrived or has the spotting stopped ...hope your ok :hugs:

Well ladies I hope your all having a great evening...I'm relaxing....waiting for the RED letter day lol booooo lol

Take care all....:hugs: to everyone....:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat so glad to see your positive spirit today :) You keep me up!!!!

Just took my first OPK for this cycle and it was as expected - light. But a tad darker than I expected. I am really curious to know if this will be a shorter cycle like usual since I am not on my Maca this month....


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Nat so glad to see your positive spirit today :) You keep me up!!!!
> 
> Just took my first OPK for this cycle and it was as expected - light. But a tad darker than I expected. I am really curious to know if this will be a shorter cycle like usual since I am not on my Maca this month....

Ah that's great news meg...glad your opk seems to be going well so far...:flower:
No maca...is that bc of the antibiotics?....I worried about that during my stay in hospital so I stopped them during that time too...

Do you plan to start them again? 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Nat so glad to see your positive spirit today :) You keep me up!!!!
> 
> Just took my first OPK for this cycle and it was as expected - light. But a tad darker than I expected. I am really curious to know if this will be a shorter cycle like usual since I am not on my Maca this month....
> 
> Ah that's great news meg...glad your opk seems to be going well so far...:flower:
> No maca...is that bc of the antibiotics?....I worried about that during my stay in hospital so I stopped them during that time too...
> 
> Do you plan to start them again?
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Yes it said not to mix with herbal stuff so I stopped taking it after a day on the meds... I will start again next cycle for sure! Better safe than sorry right....


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat, I'm so sorry to hear about Harry. But rest assured, he'll be OK :) You can't help but worrying of course, I know! Poor guy with the asthma. Did you notice some thing recently or it was just by chance that they caught some thing???

Nope not say I'm giving up after the summer. We have IUI this month & then July & if that July doesn't happen then we're back to see the RE in August. And then, I have no idea ladies. No clue what to do. We could continue IUI. I'm just afraid my cheap husband is going to say enough spending on IUI. It's not a lot of money between the two of us but he's always being money conscious. We'll see. I have it planned to try Clomid in July if I'm still not knocked up. Sigh.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies (again!) well I don't have cramps but the little bit of brown spotting is there. And I took a IC today & it was stark white. AF should be due tomorrow. I go in for bloods first thing in the morning for pregnancy test.

I am too going to go back on Maca & Red Raspberry Tincture. I went off EVERYTHIGN last month to just try NOTHING for once. So back to the protocol I used when I got pregnant in March. And the cut down of booze, keeping a healthy life style going. 
I saw in my 'delete' box today that I would have been 14 weeks pregnant now had I not miscarried. :( I hate this....ugh.

Anyway trying to keep my head up. But I'm feeling fairly bummed out today. I'm just waiting for my period to start & move on with my fucking life. :) :) :)


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow..ive missed to much in a day.. soo srry nat for whats goin on and try not to wprry..negative energy is a noo noo so try n stay positive. I had a weird cyst type lump under my arm last yr but it turned to b nothing and completely benign..I have my prayers for ya though for sure..how is everyone else doing? R we getting any bfps so far?? As far as me ...I have oed on cd 10-11 past three cycles and im on like cd 15 today and nada...no o, medium cervix..no cm and no pos opk..so I have nooo clue..feeling fatigued all wk, darn allergies got me..been stayin busy though..spendin time w the kiddos..baby has a fat ear! Weird reaction to skeeter bite so he on steroids..and my daughter has poison ivy..yuk..haha I have enrolled back in school for fall classes..one semester to complete my psychology degree! Yay...from there I plan to get my clc then get my license to be a childbirth educator. Im stoked! Havent seen much of the dh, he been wrkin soo much ot these days..welp enough about me..I am anxious to hear from all of u..:)


----------



## barbikins

Hey Momma! NO bfp's here :( 
Do you use OPKs??

I have a cyst, large one in my groin area. It seems to be fine but it some times freaks me out. These things happen.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat, I'm so sorry to hear about Harry. But rest assured, he'll be OK :) You can't help but worrying of course, I know! Poor guy with the asthma. Did you notice some thing recently or it was just by chance that they caught some thing???
> 
> Nope not say I'm giving up after the summer. We have IUI this month & then July & if that July doesn't happen then we're back to see the RE in August. And then, I have no idea ladies. No clue what to do. We could continue IUI. I'm just afraid my cheap husband is going to say enough spending on IUI. It's not a lot of money between the two of us but he's always being money conscious. We'll see. I have it planned to try Clomid in July if I'm still not knocked up. Sigh.

Barb, if it came to it, would you consider IVF? thats the next step after IUI isnt it? besides clomid of course... I know its way too soon for that but I am just curious really. I feel like if I had to, I would do that. UGH


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies (again!) well I don't have cramps but the little bit of brown spotting is there. And I took a IC today & it was stark white. AF should be due tomorrow. I go in for bloods first thing in the morning for pregnancy test.
> 
> I am too going to go back on Maca & Red Raspberry Tincture. I went off EVERYTHIGN last month to just try NOTHING for once. So back to the protocol I used when I got pregnant in March. And the cut down of booze, keeping a healthy life style going.
> I saw in my 'delete' box today that I would have been 14 weeks pregnant now had I not miscarried. :( I hate this....ugh.
> 
> Anyway trying to keep my head up. But I'm feeling fairly bummed out today. I'm just waiting for my period to start & move on with my fucking life. :) :) :)

Barb I am sorry about the email re 14 weeks... that would be very difficult. Big hugs to you today. I think you have a good plan for next month. You can do it! :) Keep your head up best you can but we are all allowed to mope the day AF shows.... we have earned that right!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Meg!
Well the next step is trying Clomid. I've actually just emailed my husband saying I'd like to try Clomid this month rather than waiting. If that will help us then why wait???

The issue with IVF is price. We just can't afford 10-12K for a shot at IVF. 
I wish we could but we can't. And I think I will get pregnant eventually some how. I hope.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Thanks Meg!
> Well the next step is trying Clomid. I've actually just emailed my husband saying I'd like to try Clomid this month rather than waiting. If that will help us then why wait???
> 
> The issue with IVF is price. We just can't afford 10-12K for a shot at IVF.
> I wish we could but we can't. And I think I will get pregnant eventually some how. I hope.

Hi Barb. I agree if you can start clomid now and it will help go for it! I know it it used to help some women ovulate but what else does it do? I'm going to google that lol. I think you will get pregnant too :) I know it!

As for the IVF I didn't realize it was that much. Most sites I've seen have said 5-7k but I'm sure it ranges as High as that..... Yikes! My cousin is an IVF baby and I think it took them 2 or 3 tries....


----------



## barbikins

10 to 12 K an IVF...yep! Crazy right? Plus there are all the costs of the meds to consider, not just the proceedure. Insane. We have friends who did it - they did a bunch of months but they also had money from the proceeds of a sold house. So it made it easier.

Clomid helps woman ovulate who don't. And it stimulates more than one egg for a woman who does ovulate. So I would get stimulated to produce more than one egg per cycle. Usually it's 2 eggs that get released at one time. So it's sorta like twice the chance? Although the odds dont dramatically increase or anything.

My husband emailed me back that he is concerned with multiples. As per usual. LOL
DAMMIT.


----------



## barbikins

HI Ladies,

I'm back from my blood test. I feel fine. I know it's negative & onto the next month.
We've decided to try Clomid this cycle. So crossing our fingers! And also that we don't have multiples LOL

How are you ladies doing?

XO


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> HI Ladies,
> 
> I'm back from my blood test. I feel fine. I know it's negative & onto the next month.
> We've decided to try Clomid this cycle. So crossing our fingers! And also that we don't have multiples LOL
> 
> How are you ladies doing?
> 
> XO

Best of luck Barb - that is exciting trying something new in the mix.. :) Does DH have to give a new sperm sample every month for IUI? 

Has AF started for you Barb?

I have my FX that you dont have multiples lol I have no idea what I would do ... not that I dont want two kids most likely but just not at the same time... I think I would not handle that well LOL. Some people are thrilled though..... I like to think I will start with one and see how that goes!

2nd day of OPK today... CD11 woot lol we need to get BD'ing havent since Sunday,,.,


----------



## ChereMichelle

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> HI Ladies,
> 
> I'm back from my blood test. I feel fine. I know it's negative & onto the next month.
> We've decided to try Clomid this cycle. So crossing our fingers! And also that we don't have multiples LOL
> 
> How are you ladies doing?
> 
> XO
> 
> Best of luck Barb - that is exciting trying something new in the mix.. :) Does DH have to give a new sperm sample every month for IUI?
> 
> Has AF started for you Barb?
> 
> I have my FX that you dont have multiples lol I have no idea what I would do ... not that I dont want two kids most likely but just not at the same time... I think I would not handle that well LOL. Some people are thrilled though..... I like to think I will start with one and see how that goes!
> 
> 2nd day of OPK today... CD11 woot lol we need to get BD'ing havent since Sunday,,.,Click to expand...

Good luck! But twins would be sweet....one of each....:happydance: OPK here positive too and we're busy BD'ing. Temps are that high so not sure what's up but doing it anyways! Good luck to all!


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...
Ding dong the witch is here....:(
I knew it was to bee tho...so on with cd 1 ....

Chlomid barbs...that sounds like a good plan....:thumbup:
I read that it can be a problem with cm tho...is there anything you can do to combat that extra lack of it...I read about robustine (not sure if its spelt like that lol)
Are you allowed to take that with iui? The robustine ?

How about af ? Are you cd1 yet....:)

Re:multiples....a dream come true but double trouble eh lol....
TOTALLY understand that he he heee....

How is everyone today ladies....
Chere good luck with the bd ing
And you meg...:)

Well I know I said I wouldn't but I did it....ic ordered my NEW Ic's.....
I read up about the really good ones this time and researched the history from customers before I bought them....
It seems (so far) I have hot good one this time...:happydance:
I'm going to take them to my mums and arrange a date once I know I have ovulated and then collect them around 9dpo...sounds like a good plan...woohoo...

So I have been to the sil today...Harry had a play in the pool as it is sweltering here...had a lovely lunch with her and sat in the sun...nice afternoon really..:)

Well ladies I hope you are all well and happy....good luck with the bloods barbs...I hope your ok :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## sticky_bean

Hi ladies,

I have spent the last 2 days reading through EVERY SINGLE one of the posts in this thread from way back in 2012. I feel like I know you all just from reading 

I wanted to introduce myself...my husband and I are TTC/not preventing. I use the My Days app to track my cycles, so think we BD on the day I supposedly ovulated -- not sure! Today would hypothetically by 9 DPO and I got a BFN this morning with a First Response test.

Hope everyone has some good luck and gets their positives soon


----------



## natjenson

sticky_bean said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have spent the last 2 days reading through EVERY SINGLE one of the posts in this thread from way back in 2012. I feel like I know you all just from reading
> 
> I wanted to introduce myself...my husband and I are TTC/not preventing. I use the My Days app to track my cycles, so think we BD on the day I supposedly ovulated -- not sure! Today would hypothetically by 9 DPO and I got a BFN this morning with a First Response test.
> 
> Hope everyone has some good luck and gets their positives soon

Hi there sticky bean...welcome love..:flower:

Your as bad as me reading all that lol...
I'd say don't lose hope yet with the testing love it's still very early love ok..:thumbup:

So how long have you ttc for? ...do you opk?
Temp? Tell us some more about yourself/what's your story... :flower:

Good luck with your cycle sticky..lots of baby dust to you..:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies,

The test was negative. But I knew it would be so it's OK.
I still haven't had my period. I'm so ready for it already. GAWD!
I'm still just spotting. When I go in for my Day 3 I will also talk to them about my early spotting this month & see if they suggest trying progesterone.

Nat, sounds like a lovely day! Maybe we can be cycle buddies. I still have time to get my period today. I just really want to get the show on the road. Plus it's lining for IUI to happen the week we move but the longer that goes on, the closer it comes to our Ottawa trip & I don't want to miss a day!!!

Meg, good luck & have fun BDing :) :) :)
As for semen collection, it's a new one every morning the day of the IUI. It is fresh :) So we have to be at the clinic with in 1 hour! Hubby doesn't like using their rooms lol

No thanks - no multiples. I'm going to do the lowest dose of Clomid, 50mg so that my chances of multiples are that much lower. If I end up with like 5 eggs we'll have to abandon ship. We can't afford that & it's also physically difficult. Would be at risk for preterm babies & I can't go through that risk again. No way. Anyway lets hope it all works out, eh? :)

XO


----------



## barbikins

sticky_bean said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have spent the last 2 days reading through EVERY SINGLE one of the posts in this thread from way back in 2012. I feel like I know you all just from reading
> 
> I wanted to introduce myself...my husband and I are TTC/not preventing. I use the My Days app to track my cycles, so think we BD on the day I supposedly ovulated -- not sure! Today would hypothetically by 9 DPO and I got a BFN this morning with a First Response test.
> 
> Hope everyone has some good luck and gets their positives soon

Welcome! Wow, you read it all?! I'm impressed. That's awesome :)
I am with Nat on this, how long have you been trying? Is this your first?


----------



## Mii

(Trying to join more threads to keep me occupied) hello ladies :) im at 12dpo with a negative cheapy this morning that turned into an evap. My cycles are crazy (havent had a period since march.) Going to make a doctors appt to see whats up. We have been ntnp for about 9 months now :)


----------



## crazy84

So.... I have a question.... If I had ewcm 2 days ago...... Which I assume was due to ovulation..... Is it possible that I could have ovulated a few days later?? When do y'all normally get ewcm?? Hahaha guess I decided to hold out hope for this month even though I wasn't around hubby when I had the ewcm.... We did bd last night though... So just maybe...just maybe I still have a reason to drive myself bonkers this month and still poas!! Lol opinions please!!

Edit: warning way tmi!! Lol
So I just checked my cm.... And it was stretchy... That's good right?? Like I should be ovulating?? Do u still get that after ovulation???


----------



## crazy84

And hi everyone!!!welcome to the new ladies!!! I love this thread!!! Hope everyone is having or has had a great day... Sorry about af ladies!! :/ on to the next month with positive attitudes!!


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> And hi everyone!!!welcome to the new ladies!!! I love this thread!!! Hope everyone is having or has had a great day... Sorry about af ladies!! :/ on to the next month with positive attitudes!!

Hey crazy :thumbup:
Yep Ewcm is the fertile stuff...now I would say this is suppose to come just befo you o as its there to help spermy swim swim swim and get to there destination so I would say it needs to be there BEFORE o...so you right on that....stretchy is also good...it's the optimum of Ewcm....so it's at it's best! So you may well have caught/catch that eggy after all....Yaye :happydance:
....it's the 5days befor o and the day of o and just to make sure day after o that's thee most important time....
Yaye good luck crazy...can't wait to hear your progress....:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

HI Mii & welcome! How long have you been TTC for?

crazy, your EWCM is fertile & means you're in your fertile period. Doesn't mean you've ovulated. The only way you can know is using an OPK or temping. But that means - time to get BUSY!!! The best time to have sex! After Ovulation, my CM goes creamy & then dries right up a week after that. So once the EWCM is over, you're no longer fertile. Keep doing it!!!


BTW Nat, I didn't answer the question about Clomid & CM. Because I'm doing IUI I don't have to worry about the quality of my CM. But if you were on clomid & having intercourse then yes you would have to probably use preseed?


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> And hi everyone!!!welcome to the new ladies!!! I love this thread!!! Hope everyone is having or has had a great day... Sorry about af ladies!! :/ on to the next month with positive attitudes!!
> 
> Hey crazy :thumbup:
> Yep Ewcm is the fertile stuff...now I would say this is suppose to come just befo you o as its there to help spermy swim swim swim and get to there destination so I would say it needs to be there BEFORE o...so you right on that....stretchy is also good...it's the optimum of Ewcm....so it's at it's best! So you may well have caught/catch that eggy after all....Yaye :happydance:
> ....it's the 5days befor o and the day of o and just to make sure day after o that's thee most important time....
> Yaye good luck crazy...can't wait to hear your progress....:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Oh that is great to hear!! At least I can obsess again this month!! Lol :) thank you for your reply!!! You always have great info!! I am only cd 12.... So it really is right about time....I just figured I o'd early the other day because of all the cm... Tmi..but it showed in my panties the other day... there was quite a bit...But now I am hoping that was just letting me know o was on the way!!! :)


----------



## Mii

we've been nt/np (not really trying just going with the flow) for about 9 months now and I think AF might have reared her ugly head ugh lol. well it only took two months this time for her to show up :p


----------



## crazy84

barbikins said:


> HI Mii & welcome! How long have you been TTC for?
> 
> crazy, your EWCM is fertile & means you're in your fertile period. Doesn't mean you've ovulated. The only way you can know is using an OPK or temping. But that means - time to get BUSY!!! The best time to have sex! After Ovulation, my CM goes creamy & then dries right up a week after that. So once the EWCM is over, you're no longer fertile. Keep doing it!!!
> 
> 
> BTW Nat, I didn't answer the question about Clomid & CM. Because I'm doing IUI I don't have to worry about the quality of my CM. But if you were on clomid & having intercourse then yes you would have to probably use preseed?

Thank you!!! You ladies rock


----------



## natjenson

Barbs I'm so sorry about the negative test...:(
I really hope your af starts ASAP as I know it's bad timing if she delays herself...
I think your Ottawa trip is MUCH needed love...I really hope you enjoy your trip.:flower:

I feel like crap about af again...but I already knew my answer befor she arrived so I needed her not to be late.

Not in the best of moods here oH is being very unsupportive today...:(
Could do with out that...he has his days like this....
Just not a good day to land on!


So how are you today barbs...I hope your ok...
Good call for the lower dose of clomid ....multiples would be real hard aswell...
I have my fx for you barbs I am praying for your bfp this cycle ..:hugs:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Mii said:


> we've been nt/np (not really trying just going with the flow) for about 9 months now and I think AF might have reared her ugly head ugh lol. well it only took two months this time for her to show up :p

Hiya mui....welcome love :flower:
Do you opk? Or temp...have you been tracking ovulation?
Sorry to hear af came...good luck for next cycle love...baby dust to you.:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Mii

I don't temp or track , It's just really hard for me (and exspensive) because my cycle is all over the place (I usually skip a month but now I am skipping two months.. so) ugh its crazy. I have to wait so long :( I just want to cry. I am starting to take vitex to help regulate myself and I am also going to the doctors on monday to see if they can help at all (besides birth control)


----------



## mommaplus05

:( 
Do you use OPKs??

I have a cyst, large one in my groin area. It seems to be fine but it some times freaks me out. These things happen.[/QUOTE]

Hey barbs..srry bout ur negs. :( that is certainly a shame..I know someone on here has to b gettin that bfp soon. For certain! As for my opk..yeah I have been using them since like cd 7..I usually on on cd 10..im on cd 16 now and nothing. Still med, medium soft and very lil cm.no pos opk..line is there but has not goten any darker since first day I took it..idk..sum crazy stuff. If I am having an annovulatory cycle do u think I will still have an af? Or u think I will have one but just lighter? Idk..just a waitin game for o..sux cuz I shld be on 6dpo and gettin all excited to start peein on sticks..lol


----------



## ChereMichelle

Ugh. At work. Have to confide in everyone. Just got confidential email from a staff wanting to know what she has to do to utilize maternity leave here and asked question about it. I can't believe it. ANOTHER PREGGO person at my work! I can't escape it. I have to smile and be happy for everyone. Cause I'm always happy.....sigh. Sorry to vent.


----------



## sticky_bean

natjenson said:


> sticky_bean said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have spent the last 2 days reading through EVERY SINGLE one of the posts in this thread from way back in 2012. I feel like I know you all just from reading
> 
> I wanted to introduce myself...my husband and I are TTC/not preventing. I use the My Days app to track my cycles, so think we BD on the day I supposedly ovulated -- not sure! Today would hypothetically by 9 DPO and I got a BFN this morning with a First Response test.
> 
> Hope everyone has some good luck and gets their positives soon
> 
> Hi there sticky bean...welcome love..:flower:
> 
> Your as bad as me reading all that lol...
> I'd say don't lose hope yet with the testing love it's still very early love ok..:thumbup:
> 
> So how long have you ttc for? ...do you opk?
> Temp? Tell us some more about yourself/what's your story... :flower:
> 
> Good luck with your cycle sticky..lots of baby dust to you..:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Hi! 

Well let's see. My name is Lindsay. I'm 25 and DH is 33. I went off the pill in November when my doctor wanted to "see" what my endometreosis would do without the hormones. Since then, we haven't been trying per say. We vaguely would avoid the day my app would tell us I was hypothetically ovulating. Then for some reason this last time, DH decided that we should BD that day to see what happened! So now here we are waiting! No clue if that was even the day I actually o'ed, but pretty sure it was as I had the pains on my right side like I normally do mid-cycle.

And I'm not sure what OPK means  I'm still new to all these acronyms!!


----------



## natjenson

ChereMichelle said:


> Ugh. At work. Have to confide in everyone. Just got confidential email from a staff wanting to know what she has to do to utilize maternity leave here and asked question about it. I can't believe it. ANOTHER PREGGO person at my work! I can't escape it. I have to smile and be happy for everyone. Cause I'm always happy.....sigh. Sorry to vent.

Hi chere...you did right getting that off your chest love...it's so hard to keep that to yourself...and we ALL know how you feel love....I am not ashamed to say that pregnancys have a habit of rearing the ugly green monster in me...
You girls on This thread are the ONLY people I GENUINLY feel happy for bc I know how much we all want this...and how hard it's been for us too...
I mean I'm not saying that's there's no part of me that finds it hard to be happy for my friends and (sometimes) family that get pregnant but after I smile for them I swallow hard and crawl back under my rock...and sometimes I feel like screaming too...

Before I had my Harry I used to hate "the announcement" but worse still they would talk nothing but baby this and baby that and then look at you like "oh right -you don't get it"
Grrrrrrrr.....
Now I've had it sooo much around me I'm alittle more used to it and I just let it fly over my head but I then feel guilty I even feel like this...

Don't worry chere you will have your bfp one day-soon and I am confident you survive the pregnancys around you at work love...I know it's hard as when we smile and tell ourselfs it's ok we know inside it's not...but you get through this and you be just fine love.:hugs:

We here if you need us ok :hugs:

Your turn will come ok :hugs:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

sticky_bean said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sticky_bean said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have spent the last 2 days reading through EVERY SINGLE one of the posts in this thread from way back in 2012. I feel like I know you all just from reading
> 
> I wanted to introduce myself...my husband and I are TTC/not preventing. I use the My Days app to track my cycles, so think we BD on the day I supposedly ovulated -- not sure! Today would hypothetically by 9 DPO and I got a BFN this morning with a First Response test.
> 
> Hope everyone has some good luck and gets their positives soon
> 
> Hi there sticky bean...welcome love..:flower:
> 
> Your as bad as me reading all that lol...
> I'd say don't lose hope yet with the testing love it's still very early love ok..:thumbup:
> 
> So how long have you ttc for? ...do you opk?
> Temp? Tell us some more about yourself/what's your story... :flower:
> 
> Good luck with your cycle sticky..lots of baby dust to you..:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Well let's see. My name is Lindsay. I'm 25 and DH is 33. I went off the pill in November when my doctor wanted to "see" what my endometreosis would do without the hormones. Since then, we haven't been trying per say. We vaguely would avoid the day my app would tell us I was hypothetically ovulating. Then for some reason this last time, DH decided that we should BD that day to see what happened! So now here we are waiting! No clue if that was even the day I actually o'ed, but pretty sure it was as I had the pains on my right side like I normally do mid-cycle.
> 
> And I'm not sure what OPK means  I'm still new to all these acronyms!!Click to expand...

Hi Lindsay :flower:......
Ok so opk means ovulation predictor kit...they are like pregnancy tests but they detect your LH surge which in turn will tell you your about to ovulate...:thumbup:

Maybe your dh said that to you bc he is "ready"
And that takes ALOT for a man to admit this lol...
I hope it works out good for you both this cycle...
So your doctor put you on bcp for endo?
Is this for the pain of endo or just to regulate it...?
Sorry I ask but I don't know an awful lot about endo...I know some but not ALOT lol.

I know that bcp can take a while to come out of your system but I have also read that the first 6months coming off them can mean that you are very fertile too...but not to worry it sounds to me like you are on the right path there love...
Sorry i ask.
are you officially trying now? Lol.
Sounds like you got a good chance if you felt the ovulation pain...I too get this...
I have figured with my opks that my o pains come as I'm ABOUT to ovulate...not sure if this is different for other women...
I recon you have got a good chance there....
Welcome to the tww.:happydance:
So how many days ago did you feel the pains? 
And how long is your usual lp...(days after ovulation to af?)
Will you be testing soon....
Ha ha ha I'm asking loads lol sorry ...
Well good luck love and hopefully you both caught that eggy...:happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Mii

Well I dont think Im out just yet!
got a bit of blood on toilet paper when I went to the washroom then nothing!
Fingers crossed that implantation just occurred late and its not Af!!! I will give it 2-3 days if AF doesn't show up then test again :)


----------



## ChereMichelle

natjenson said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. At work. Have to confide in everyone. Just got confidential email from a staff wanting to know what she has to do to utilize maternity leave here and asked question about it. I can't believe it. ANOTHER PREGGO person at my work! I can't escape it. I have to smile and be happy for everyone. Cause I'm always happy.....sigh. Sorry to vent.
> 
> Hi chere...you did right getting that off your chest love...it's so hard to keep that to yourself...and we ALL know how you feel love....I am not ashamed to say that pregnancys have a habit of rearing the ugly green monster in me...
> You girls on This thread are the ONLY people I GENUINLY feel happy for bc I know how much we all want this...and how hard it's been for us too...
> I mean I'm not saying that's there's no part of me that finds it hard to be happy for my friends and (sometimes) family that get pregnant but after I smile for them I swallow hard and crawl back under my rock...and sometimes I feel like screaming too...
> 
> Before I had my Harry I used to hate "the announcement" but worse still they would talk nothing but baby this and baby that and then look at you like "oh right -you don't get it"
> Grrrrrrrr.....
> Now I've had it sooo much around me I'm alittle more used to it and I just let it fly over my head but I then feel guilty I even feel like this...
> 
> Don't worry chere you will have your bfp one day-soon and I am confident you survive the pregnancys around you at work love...I know it's hard as when we smile and tell ourselfs it's ok we know inside it's not...but you get through this and you be just fine love.:hugs:
> 
> We here if you need us ok :hugs:
> 
> Your turn will come ok :hugs:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Nat! Our clients joke "must be something in the water" to have 5 docs away on Mat leave at once. Everyone laughs. Meanwhile I'm chugging as much of the water there as possible! :winkwink: But yes, it gets hard after awhile. I'm not bitter with the people I work with, I'm happy for them- I consider most of them like family we've been through so much and work so hard together for next to no $$ (animal health)...so I am happy. Just a little sick of the number of women its happening to lol....

I will get a BFP. One day. Soon. My friends believe in me. You all believe. Now I must believe. It's possible. I want nothing but the same for all of us!


----------



## Petzy

sticky_bean said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have spent the last 2 days reading through EVERY SINGLE one of the posts in this thread from way back in 2012. I feel like I know you all just from reading
> 
> I wanted to introduce myself...my husband and I are TTC/not preventing. I use the My Days app to track my cycles, so think we BD on the day I supposedly ovulated -- not sure! Today would hypothetically by 9 DPO and I got a BFN this morning with a First Response test.
> 
> Hope everyone has some good luck and gets their positives soon

Hi sticky! Hey if you took the time to read the whole thing then you are one of us already LOL I am impressed. 

Good luck with your TTC and you are welcome to spend your time here!

Xx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> The test was negative. But I knew it would be so it's OK.
> I still haven't had my period. I'm so ready for it already. GAWD!
> I'm still just spotting. When I go in for my Day 3 I will also talk to them about my early spotting this month & see if they suggest trying progesterone.
> 
> Nat, sounds like a lovely day! Maybe we can be cycle buddies. I still have time to get my period today. I just really want to get the show on the road. Plus it's lining for IUI to happen the week we move but the longer that goes on, the closer it comes to our Ottawa trip & I don't want to miss a day!!!
> 
> Meg, good luck & have fun BDing :) :) :)
> As for semen collection, it's a new one every morning the day of the IUI. It is fresh :) So we have to be at the clinic with in 1 hour! Hubby doesn't like using their rooms lol
> 
> No thanks - no multiples. I'm going to do the lowest dose of Clomid, 50mg so that my chances of multiples are that much lower. If I end up with like 5 eggs we'll have to abandon ship. We can't afford that & it's also physically difficult. Would be at risk for preterm babies & I can't go through that risk again. No way. Anyway lets hope it all works out, eh? :)
> 
> XO

Hey Barb.

So is there an option to do sperm samples at home? I think that would make DH feel a bit better about our appt in July. If he can avoid using those rooms I think he would like to lol. Bahhhhh I get it. 

Good call on the low dose of clomid. Take something else to keep your cm from drying up I would recommend though?

I hope AF shows soon so you can get on with the show :) 

Xo


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> Ugh. At work. Have to confide in everyone. Just got confidential email from a staff wanting to know what she has to do to utilize maternity leave here and asked question about it. I can't believe it. ANOTHER PREGGO person at my work! I can't escape it. I have to smile and be happy for everyone. Cause I'm always happy.....sigh. Sorry to vent.

Chere I totally understand no need to apologize for venting about that!

Luckily I work with a lot of younger women believe it or not so pregnancies are very rare where I am BUT I see it enough in my personal life and on TV lol

Jennifer love Hewitt ?? Really??? Lol

Bitch!!!


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls big hugs to everyone to start the day off right!

Chere you will get that BFP and when it's your turn it will feel glorious!!

I am on CD 12 and OPK day #3.... Not expecting much from today's test just yet. 

BD last night so that good :). DH said maybe we should not try just for this month since we are going to Vegas and I said I wasn't sure I was willing to sacrifice a month you know?? Despite that part of me agrees with him.


----------



## ChereMichelle

Mii said:


> we've been nt/np (not really trying just going with the flow) for about 9 months now and I think AF might have reared her ugly head ugh lol. well it only took two months this time for her to show up :p

Welcome! Great support here and good conversation too :hugs:


----------



## ChereMichelle

sticky_bean said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have spent the last 2 days reading through EVERY SINGLE one of the posts in this thread from way back in 2012. I feel like I know you all just from reading
> 
> I wanted to introduce myself...my husband and I are TTC/not preventing. I use the My Days app to track my cycles, so think we BD on the day I supposedly ovulated -- not sure! Today would hypothetically by 9 DPO and I got a BFN this morning with a First Response test.
> 
> Hope everyone has some good luck and gets their positives soon

Welcome! Are you charting? I am only in my 1st month of charting but I am loving it and how I'm learning more about my body, and being in tune with when is really the right time. I'm a tad confused now as temps are low but OPK says yes, soooooooo it's a learning thing lol...welcome again and good luck:hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Hey Girlies - Day 1 of my cycle today. FINALLY!
So I'll be going in Saturday bright & early for Day 3 of Cycle Monitoring & getting my Clomid. And instructions on how to use it.

How are you girls?! I haven't read all the posts yet so I'm probably going to catch up now....


----------



## barbikins

ChereMichelle said:


> Ugh. At work. Have to confide in everyone. Just got confidential email from a staff wanting to know what she has to do to utilize maternity leave here and asked question about it. I can't believe it. ANOTHER PREGGO person at my work! I can't escape it. I have to smile and be happy for everyone. Cause I'm always happy.....sigh. Sorry to vent.

Hey Chere - I totally get it. It seems like everyone's getting knocked up - but us eh? And the worst are the non-planned pregnancies :(
Fuckers. LOLLLL

You don't always need to be happy, hun. It's OK to have off days. We live in this society where negative feelings are bad & we should always wear a smile. But some days don't warrant a smile. And THAT is OK :)


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> The test was negative. But I knew it would be so it's OK.
> I still haven't had my period. I'm so ready for it already. GAWD!
> I'm still just spotting. When I go in for my Day 3 I will also talk to them about my early spotting this month & see if they suggest trying progesterone.
> 
> Nat, sounds like a lovely day! Maybe we can be cycle buddies. I still have time to get my period today. I just really want to get the show on the road. Plus it's lining for IUI to happen the week we move but the longer that goes on, the closer it comes to our Ottawa trip & I don't want to miss a day!!!
> 
> Meg, good luck & have fun BDing :) :) :)
> As for semen collection, it's a new one every morning the day of the IUI. It is fresh :) So we have to be at the clinic with in 1 hour! Hubby doesn't like using their rooms lol
> 
> No thanks - no multiples. I'm going to do the lowest dose of Clomid, 50mg so that my chances of multiples are that much lower. If I end up with like 5 eggs we'll have to abandon ship. We can't afford that & it's also physically difficult. Would be at risk for preterm babies & I can't go through that risk again. No way. Anyway lets hope it all works out, eh? :)
> 
> XO
> 
> Hey Barb.
> 
> So is there an option to do sperm samples at home? I think that would make DH feel a bit better about our appt in July. If he can avoid using those rooms I think he would like to lol. Bahhhhh I get it.
> 
> Good call on the low dose of clomid. Take something else to keep your cm from drying up I would recommend though?
> 
> I hope AF shows soon so you can get on with the show :)
> 
> XoClick to expand...

Yes, you can do a sample at home as long as you can get it to the clinic with in 1 hour. We've had to do it at the clinic once & he was OK but he will avoid that at ALL cost. I get it. The room has lots of 'material' though lol. My hubby said it's porn from the 70s LOL!!!!

I don't have to worry about my CM because I'm doing IUI.

AF showed today! This morning about 30 minutes ago. Thankfully.

How are you doing?


----------



## barbikins

Meg, I totally get not wanting to stop trying. Especially since you're already in the groove. I always felt like "what if that was the right month & the best egg, & best conditions & we ignored it?!". If drinking in Vegas is some thing you need or want then sure. But I would rather be pregnant than worry about boozing it up you know? FX


----------



## barbikins

Nat - you covered most of the info I was going to say or thought of for our newbies :) You are so good at this :) 

Nat, how are you? You're on CD2??? I'm CD 1 now! WAHOO!
Are you doing anythign different this cycle?

I decided to start back on Maca & Red raspberry Leaf - both of which I was on when I got pregnant. And just cross my fingers!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Nat - you covered most of the info I was going to say or thought of for our newbies :) You are so good at this :)
> 
> Nat, how are you? You're on CD2??? I'm CD 1 now! WAHOO!
> Are you doing anythign different this cycle?
> 
> I decided to start back on Maca & Red raspberry Leaf - both of which I was on when I got pregnant. And just cross my fingers!

Good plan Barbs - maybe thats the magic mix lol!

Glad AF showed for you so you can get on with getting on :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, I totally get not wanting to stop trying. Especially since you're already in the groove. I always felt like "what if that was the right month & the best egg, & best conditions & we ignored it?!". If drinking in Vegas is some thing you need or want then sure. But I would rather be pregnant than worry about boozing it up you know? FX

Yes - plus I am on my fertile days this week and we BD last night so I think the idea of not trying this month is gone lol ...

I do want to drink in Vegas... but I want a baby more so if it happens I will still enjoy myself - I will have to just eat awesome food instead - moreso in California though for that haha.... but if AF shows this cycle then I will be in my 2WW when we are away so I am going to have to take it a bit easy anyways.


----------



## barbikins

Thanks, Meg! When are you going to Vegas? In July right?
You are planning to go at a very hot time! WHOO! I went in May & nearly melted.

What are all you ladies doing this weekend?
I've got my SD's piano recital Saturday morning. And the rest of the weekend consists of PACKING!


----------



## crazy84

My mom is in Vegas this week!! I am super jealous!! My son turns 10 Saturday so we are going to get a hotel room...swim...shop...and go to a theme park!! I think I am more excited than him.... Then a few days after that he has to go stay with his dad for the summer. :/ he hates going and I hate him being gone!!! 
So I am thinking I must have ovulated... My bs started hurting yesterday...which normally a sign for me.... We bd yesterday and the day before....so there is still hope!! I finally ordered my tests!! They will be here the 13th.... Pretty sure I will start testing then!! Hahaha not sure the exact day of ov... Or if it for sure happened... But just guessing from my body...I should at least be 6 dpo then!!! Everyone have a fabulous weekend!!!


----------



## barbikins

hi Crazy, have fun this weekend! Sounds great :) :)
Where abouts in the US are you?

Sorry to hear he goes to his dad's for the whole summer?? Does he live in a different state than you?

I already ordered a new batch of tests & probably WILL be testing my trigger out. I'm going to be away for a long weekend trip right after what will be my IUI's so I wont' be tempted for a while to start testing :) I love distractions.


----------



## crazy84

I live in Texas and his dad lives in Oklahoma right near all that horrible weather :/ 
Friday can't get here fast enough. Lol I am so excited!! 
Distractions are always great!! That's why I am glad my tests will take a week to come in hahaha!! 
I hope using the Clomid does the trick this time for you!! Have you ever used it before??


----------



## barbikins

Oh boy - is your ex's home OK?
Cool, never been to Texas. Closest I've been is Vegas lol. Have you been up to Canada?

Nope never used Clomid, this is the first time. I'm a bit nervous & excited.


----------



## crazy84

Well I sure hope the clomid does the trick!!!! I hear it works wonders sometimes!!!! His home is fine... They have had to take shelter several times this past month... Makes me even more uneasy about sending my son.... At least they have a shelter though. I have never been to Canada... I would love too... My kids go to New York to visit family every august for a week. So they have come closest too it! Actually my son just informed me that they have crossed over into Canada while at Niagra falls... Lol idk though.... Texas is pretty cool... Where I live right now... Is dry and windy...it is ugly because we have had no rain! :/


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat - you covered most of the info I was going to say or thought of for our newbies :) You are so good at this :)
> 
> Nat, how are you? You're on CD2??? I'm CD 1 now! WAHOO!
> Are you doing anythign different this cycle?
> 
> I decided to start back on Maca & Red raspberry Leaf - both of which I was on when I got pregnant. And just cross my fingers!

Hey barbs :thumbup:
Yeah I'm on cd 2 ...:thumbup: Kinda strange af this cycle...I didn't get it heavy on cd1 like usual and cd2 is even lighter.....I was expecting full blown hell in earth this cycle bc of the vit b6 .....it's suppose to let your lining thicken for implantation so I was thinkin more lining more to come away...I know the vit b6 has started to work bc I had been soooo emotional in the ttw...

I dunno....:wacko:

Yeah I started 1000 mg of vit c this cycle and 30 mg of zinc too...all good for immune system and implantation/hormone balance .and I'm eating a handfull of brazil nuts daily...(selenium) ......so thats my new thing this month...lo.

I'm on like 19 tablets now lol...
My mum was shocked to see me swallow all that this evening ....but proud that I am trying my dam hardest to MAKE this work.

I had a little break down/out burst today....I been pms-ing all day...I was sooo stroppy and then I had a sudden wave of guilt for being such a bitch to everyone...so I cried and made my apologies....I had to explain that I felt disappointed,frustrated,upset,hot and bothered,irritable,alone,and pms lol
How they put up with me this morning I do not know....shame lol
It's all good now tho :thumbup:

Good luck with you maca and red raspberry barbs...I hope it works for you:flower:
I'm sorry af arrived barbs...but glad you can move on with next round of iui too...

RE: 70's porn....lol that tickled me...I can imagine my oH disappointment if that happend to him...lol
I would love to see my oH face when he went in the room thinking"oh yes a guilty free one off" just to find OLD mags ha ha ha....the sort his dad would have had pmsl....
Sooo funny...


Good luck with your sd recital this weekend barbs..that sounds good.:thumbup:
And the packing....you take it easy love ok.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

crazy84 said:


> Well I sure hope the clomid does the trick!!!! I hear it works wonders sometimes!!!! His home is fine... They have had to take shelter several times this past month... Makes me even more uneasy about sending my son.... At least they have a shelter though. I have never been to Canada... I would love too... My kids go to New York to visit family every august for a week. So they have come closest too it! Actually my son just informed me that they have crossed over into Canada while at Niagra falls... Lol idk though.... Texas is pretty cool... Where I live right now... Is dry and windy...it is ugly because we have had no rain! :/


Oh that's good that his house is fine. It's terrible some of what happens by nature down south. I've heard Texas is pretty cool indeed. I'd love to visit some time. Did you grow up there? Is it like in the movies?! :haha:

Thanks I hope Clomid does the trick too. Give me a chance. Either 1/2 or 2/3...just not 2/2 or 2/3 or 3/3 thanks! lol


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Nat - you covered most of the info I was going to say or thought of for our newbies :) You are so good at this :)
> 
> Nat, how are you? You're on CD2??? I'm CD 1 now! WAHOO!
> Are you doing anythign different this cycle?
> 
> I decided to start back on Maca & Red raspberry Leaf - both of which I was on when I got pregnant. And just cross my fingers!
> 
> Hey barbs :thumbup:
> Yeah I'm on cd 2 ...:thumbup: Kinda strange af this cycle...I didn't get it heavy on cd1 like usual and cd2 is even lighter.....I was expecting full blown hell in earth this cycle bc of the vit b6 .....it's suppose to let your lining thicken for implantation so I was thinkin more lining more to come away...I know the vit b6 has started to work bc I had been soooo emotional in the ttw...
> 
> I dunno....:wacko:
> 
> Yeah I started 1000 mg of vit c this cycle and 30 mg of zinc too...all good for immune system and implantation/hormone balance .and I'm eating a handfull of brazil nuts daily...(selenium) ......so thats my new thing this month...lo.
> 
> I'm on like 19 tablets now lol...
> My mum was shocked to see me swallow all that this evening ....but proud that I am trying my dam hardest to MAKE this work.
> 
> I had a little break down/out burst today....I been pms-ing all day...I was sooo stroppy and then I had a sudden wave of guilt for being such a bitch to everyone...so I cried and made my apologies....I had to explain that I felt disappointed,frustrated,upset,hot and bothered,irritable,alone,and pms lol
> How they put up with me this morning I do not know....shame lol
> It's all good now tho :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck with you maca and red raspberry barbs...I hope it works for you:flower:
> I'm sorry af arrived barbs...but glad you can move on with next round of iui too...
> 
> RE: 70's porn....lol that tickled me...I can imagine my oH disappointment if that happend to him...lol
> I would love to see my oH face when he went in the room thinking"oh yes a guilty free one off" just to find OLD mags ha ha ha....the sort his dad would have had pmsl....
> Sooo funny...
> 
> 
> Good luck with your sd recital this weekend barbs..that sounds good.:thumbup:
> And the packing....you take it easy love ok.:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Hey Hun,

I've taken a lot of Vit. B & even B3 & never had any major heavy bleeding. You ought to look up Red Raspberry Tea. It's supposed to be so good for you in so many ways but it is a tonic for your uterus to prepare it for pregnancy & then later on for birth. I used that & Maca the month I got pregnant. And I'm going to use the same protocol this time around. Also, I've decided to give it a go & use Bromelain to try & help implantation. I have to use digestive enzymes anyway on a daily basis so I switched from papaya enzyme.

Good luck with your regime! And I totally know what you mean. I pop pills like a fiend all day long :) LOL. Oh well - I'm going to be HEALTHY!!!! And hopefully make a baby too :D

I'm sorry you had a bad day. That's OK we all have it & we're allowed right? This is a shitty process to go through at times. How are you holding up? Are you afraid it's going to take you as long as it did with your son? Does that make things worse?? I can only imagine your frustration. However do know that after each pregnancy, your hormones sort of restart so it doesn't mean because it took you 7 years, it will again. And you will be seeing an RE this year? I think it would be very beneficial for you given how long it took you to conceive last time. Chin up, lady!!! We're here for you :) xoxo
Wish I could come have a nice hot cup of tea with you & just chat about how NOT awesome it is to be in our shoes.

Yes totally - here the men think "alright!" but I bet the material they chosen are modest & lame. Not the awesome stuff men are into now. Actually can you imagine being that person who has to go buy the material? LMFAO.

I will take it easy my dear. You too. Look at the sun brighter tomorrow! XO


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Meg, I totally get not wanting to stop trying. Especially since you're already in the groove. I always felt like "what if that was the right month & the best egg, & best conditions & we ignored it?!". If drinking in Vegas is some thing you need or want then sure. But I would rather be pregnant than worry about boozing it up you know? FX
> 
> Yes - plus I am on my fertile days this week and we BD last night so I think the idea of not trying this month is gone lol ...
> 
> I do want to drink in Vegas... but I want a baby more so if it happens I will still enjoy myself - I will have to just eat awesome food instead - moreso in California though for that haha.... but if AF shows this cycle then I will be in my 2WW when we are away so I am going to have to take it a bit easy anyways.Click to expand...

Well then, there is no reason to stop trying if you already started, right? LOL

You can totally enjoy yourself w/o the alcohol. So much to do there. Anyway it will be great if you get pregnant & you won't care so much. Yes if you're in your TWW take it easy. I read a lot about drinking & TTC & apparently its detrimental to have more than 1 drink per day. So I'm going to take this to heart this month. In fact I won't drink every day (not that I do) & not exceed 1 drink. Some times its so hard to say no to the second :(


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Nat - you covered most of the info I was going to say or thought of for our newbies :) You are so good at this :)
> 
> Nat, how are you? You're on CD2??? I'm CD 1 now! WAHOO!
> Are you doing anythign different this cycle?
> 
> I decided to start back on Maca & Red raspberry Leaf - both of which I was on when I got pregnant. And just cross my fingers!
> 
> Hey barbs :thumbup:
> Yeah I'm on cd 2 ...:thumbup: Kinda strange af this cycle...I didn't get it heavy on cd1 like usual and cd2 is even lighter.....I was expecting full blown hell in earth this cycle bc of the vit b6 .....it's suppose to let your lining thicken for implantation so I was thinkin more lining more to come away...I know the vit b6 has started to work bc I had been soooo emotional in the ttw...
> 
> I dunno....:wacko:
> 
> Yeah I started 1000 mg of vit c this cycle and 30 mg of zinc too...all good for immune system and implantation/hormone balance .and I'm eating a handfull of brazil nuts daily...(selenium) ......so thats my new thing this month...lo.
> 
> I'm on like 19 tablets now lol...
> My mum was shocked to see me swallow all that this evening ....but proud that I am trying my dam hardest to MAKE this work.
> 
> I had a little break down/out burst today....I been pms-ing all day...I was sooo stroppy and then I had a sudden wave of guilt for being such a bitch to everyone...so I cried and made my apologies....I had to explain that I felt disappointed,frustrated,upset,hot and bothered,irritable,alone,and pms lol
> How they put up with me this morning I do not know....shame lol
> It's all good now tho :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck with you maca and red raspberry barbs...I hope it works for you:flower:
> I'm sorry af arrived barbs...but glad you can move on with next round of iui too...
> 
> RE: 70's porn....lol that tickled me...I can imagine my oH disappointment if that happend to him...lol
> I would love to see my oH face when he went in the room thinking"oh yes a guilty free one off" just to find OLD mags ha ha ha....the sort his dad would have had pmsl....
> Sooo funny...
> 
> 
> Good luck with your sd recital this weekend barbs..that sounds good.:thumbup:
> And the packing....you take it easy love ok.:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> I've taken a lot of Vit. B & even B3 & never had any major heavy bleeding. You ought to look up Red Raspberry Tea. It's supposed to be so good for you in so many ways but it is a tonic for your uterus to prepare it for pregnancy & then later on for birth. I used that & Maca the month I got pregnant. And I'm going to use the same protocol this time around. Also, I've decided to give it a go & use Bromelain to try & help implantation. I have to use digestive enzymes anyway on a daily basis so I switched from papaya enzyme.
> 
> Good luck with your regime! And I totally know what you mean. I pop pills like a fiend all day long :) LOL. Oh well - I'm going to be HEALTHY!!!! And hopefully make a baby too :D
> 
> I'm sorry you had a bad day. That's OK we all have it & we're allowed right? This is a shitty process to go through at times. How are you holding up? Are you afraid it's going to take you as long as it did with your son? Does that make things worse?? I can only imagine your frustration. However do know that after each pregnancy, your hormones sort of restart so it doesn't mean because it took you 7 years, it will again. And you will be seeing an RE this year? I think it would be very beneficial for you given how long it took you to conceive last time. Chin up, lady!!! We're here for you :) xoxo
> Wish I could come have a nice hot cup of tea with you & just chat about how NOT awesome it is to be in our shoes.
> 
> Yes totally - here the men think "alright!" but I bet the material they chosen are modest & lame. Not the awesome stuff men are into now. Actually can you imagine being that person who has to go buy the material? LMFAO.
> 
> I will take it easy my dear. You too. Look at the sun brighter tomorrow! XOClick to expand...

Hiya barbs :flower:
Oh yeah your sooo right...I AM scared this might take as long...I really can't bare the thought of it...
When I had my cervical cancer(strains 16 and 17 nic3 (nothing to do with HPV might I add! ) :)
I had the tumour removed from my womb...they had to ad a stitch or two to re galvanise the weakness the removal had caused...so I could (hopefully ) still bare a child...
So there was a concern as to weather or not I may have had fibroids when I was carrying Harry...unfortunately by the time my OB eventually got my appointment Harry was alot bigger and he was "in the way" and they couldnt see properly...it was a case of "lets hope not"

Also 1yr previous to the tumour removal they also treated my cervix with iodine and quaterized the abnormal area...this left alittle scaring too but I seem to be OK with that...just a pitty it all came back so advanced and aggressively that I nearly lost my womb altogether...caught just in the nick of time.phew!

So...I asked my docter at the time if this could affect ttc but she was sure it wouldn't...
I can't help but think it does!
And always has!

I am going to ask my lovely docter in August if she will send me for the ultra sound scan to pick up anything that might be a problem...:thumbup:


Oooo the red raspberry tea defo look into that barbs -thankyou...

I felt kind of sick earlier for taking all these pills lol...I have to take them in the middle of my meal as its horrendous effort to keep them down else...lol


You know we might just have to do that one day :happydance:
My oH sister has a villa in America/Florida ...we should maybe rent it for a holiday .:thumbup:
That would be fantastic...all sat there with our babas...sharing our advice...lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Thanks, Meg! When are you going to Vegas? In July right?
> You are planning to go at a very hot time! WHOO! I went in May & nearly melted.
> 
> What are all you ladies doing this weekend?
> I've got my SD's piano recital Saturday morning. And the rest of the weekend consists of PACKING!

We went in July two years ago so i know what to expect lol. I find it not too bad of you pop in and out of the casinos and shopping areas that are freezing lol. 

Yep we are leaving July 13 th. 3 days there then drive to California for 5 days. It will be a bit cooler there lol. Can't wait!

Ohhhh packing. A good opportunity to get rid of a Bunch of crap lol


----------



## ChereMichelle

barbikins said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. At work. Have to confide in everyone. Just got confidential email from a staff wanting to know what she has to do to utilize maternity leave here and asked question about it. I can't believe it. ANOTHER PREGGO person at my work! I can't escape it. I have to smile and be happy for everyone. Cause I'm always happy.....sigh. Sorry to vent.
> 
> Hey Chere - I totally get it. It seems like everyone's getting knocked up - but us eh? And the worst are the non-planned pregnancies :(
> Fuckers. LOLLLL
> 
> You don't always need to be happy, hun. It's OK to have off days. We live in this society where negative feelings are bad & we should always wear a smile. But some days don't warrant a smile. And THAT is OK :)Click to expand...

Thanks Barb. It's true. I'm one of those survivor types who worries about everyone else way before myself. As a result I tend to hold it all in and then breakdown when I'm alone. Silly. Usually my drive home from the clinic is a down time; to reflect, to cry if I want. I prob look like a crazy lady sobbing behind the wheel lol.


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies ...top of the morning to ya...:flower:
Cd 3 here....yaaaaaawn-boring. Lol
Taking advantage of the "break"

So how are we all today...good I hopes...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. At work. Have to confide in everyone. Just got confidential email from a staff wanting to know what she has to do to utilize maternity leave here and asked question about it. I can't believe it. ANOTHER PREGGO person at my work! I can't escape it. I have to smile and be happy for everyone. Cause I'm always happy.....sigh. Sorry to vent.
> 
> Hey Chere - I totally get it. It seems like everyone's getting knocked up - but us eh? And the worst are the non-planned pregnancies :(
> Fuckers. LOLLLL
> 
> You don't always need to be happy, hun. It's OK to have off days. We live in this society where negative feelings are bad & we should always wear a smile. But some days don't warrant a smile. And THAT is OK :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Barb. It's true. I'm one of those survivor types who worries about everyone else way before myself. As a result I tend to hold it all in and then breakdown when I'm alone. Silly. Usually my drive home from the clinic is a down time; to reflect, to cry if I want. I prob look like a crazy lady sobbing behind the wheel lol.Click to expand...

Chere I had to LOL at the image... and not to poke fun but because I have been there myself many times indeed! :) Barb is totally right about what she said... we dont have to be happy all the time and a bad day is something we are entitled to when we need it!:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Morning ladies ...top of the morning to ya...:flower:
> Cd 3 here....yaaaaaawn-boring. Lol
> Taking advantage of the "break"
> 
> So how are we all today...good I hopes...:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Good for you Nat.. I actually quite like that boring break... its the only downtime in TTC haha..

I am on CD13.. wondering if my OPK will start to get darker today or what... usually its CD 14 but last two cycles CD 16/17...... so we'll see!

BD'd this morning.. so far every other day this week so coverage is fine I think so far.

xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Hiya nat and barbs n everyone..im on cd 17here..shld b 7dpo..:( no o happening so no clue about when I may get af..this is by far the most weird cycle I have ever had in my life..no sure what goin on it dnt make semse to me. My opks r still not positive and I have had no o pains at all at any moment. No cm, med cervix..ugghh..hope all is well for all of u!


----------



## ChereMichelle

It's funny because one day I was driving home and the woman behind me, was obviously crying very hard, behind the wheel. Her face was pure anguish. I wanted to cry for her....but I instantly thought "oh no this is what I look like!" then I shrugged and said fuck it. My drive to and from work, altho really only 30 minutes or less each way, is my time :cry: and I'll cry if I want to.

My temp finally shot up this morning. Was holding steady even tho 2 positive OPK. We've been BD's ALL WEEK anyway lol, so hopefully something is bound to catch a damn egg if and when one decides to fall....I can hope anyways.

Good morning to all. I'm just starting my day cause I'm over here on West Coast but TGIF :happydance:


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Hiya nat and barbs n everyone..im on cd 17here..shld b 7dpo..:( no o happening so no clue about when I may get af..this is by far the most weird cycle I have ever had in my life..no sure what goin on it dnt make semse to me. My opks r still not positive and I have had no o pains at all at any moment. No cm, med cervix..ugghh..hope all is well for all of u!

Hi Momma :)

You arent too far ahead of me ! Keep testing with those OPK.... my last two months they tested positive several days later than usual so it does happen sometimes! :)


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> It's funny because one day I was driving home and the woman behind me, was obviously crying very hard, behind the wheel. Her face was pure anguish. I wanted to cry for her....but I instantly thought "oh no this is what I look like!" then I shrugged and said fuck it. My drive to and from work, altho really only 30 minutes or less each way, is my time :cry: and I'll cry if I want to.
> 
> My temp finally shot up this morning. Was holding steady even tho 2 positive OPK. We've been BD's ALL WEEK anyway lol, so hopefully something is bound to catch a damn egg if and when one decides to fall....I can hope anyways.
> 
> Good morning to all. I'm just starting my day cause I'm over here on West Coast but TGIF :happydance:

Ah right the good ol west Coast... my bro is in Edmonton so I always have to be careful how early I text him haha... 

Sounds like you have great coverage this cycle so try to relax now and enjoy it! Are you 1 DPO today or tomorrow?


----------



## ChereMichelle

Change of topic here, but I work in Animal Health, and thought it's Friday, we don't have a baby of our own so goo and gaa over so why not a little puppy pic? I snap these all day as I do the clinics FB page and site but check out this adorable pup


----------



## ChereMichelle

Petzy said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> It's funny because one day I was driving home and the woman behind me, was obviously crying very hard, behind the wheel. Her face was pure anguish. I wanted to cry for her....but I instantly thought "oh no this is what I look like!" then I shrugged and said fuck it. My drive to and from work, altho really only 30 minutes or less each way, is my time :cry: and I'll cry if I want to.
> 
> My temp finally shot up this morning. Was holding steady even tho 2 positive OPK. We've been BD's ALL WEEK anyway lol, so hopefully something is bound to catch a damn egg if and when one decides to fall....I can hope anyways.
> 
> Good morning to all. I'm just starting my day cause I'm over here on West Coast but TGIF :happydance:
> 
> Ah right the good ol west Coast... my bro is in Edmonton so I always have to be careful how early I text him haha...
> 
> Sounds like you have great coverage this cycle so try to relax now and enjoy it! Are you 1 DPO today or tomorrow?Click to expand...

Well this is the thing, OPK were all positive BUT temps didn't go up till this morning, significant jump (see chart). So according to Ovufriend haven't ovulated YET, but tests positive....argh....so not really sure to be honest!


----------



## natjenson

ChereMichelle said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> It's funny because one day I was driving home and the woman behind me, was obviously crying very hard, behind the wheel. Her face was pure anguish. I wanted to cry for her....but I instantly thought "oh no this is what I look like!" then I shrugged and said fuck it. My drive to and from work, altho really only 30 minutes or less each way, is my time :cry: and I'll cry if I want to.
> 
> My temp finally shot up this morning. Was holding steady even tho 2 positive OPK. We've been BD's ALL WEEK anyway lol, so hopefully something is bound to catch a damn egg if and when one decides to fall....I can hope anyways.
> 
> Good morning to all. I'm just starting my day cause I'm over here on West Coast but TGIF :happydance:
> 
> Ah right the good ol west Coast... my bro is in Edmonton so I always have to be careful how early I text him haha...
> 
> Sounds like you have great coverage this cycle so try to relax now and enjoy it! Are you 1 DPO today or tomorrow?Click to expand...
> 
> Well this is the thing, OPK were all positive BUT temps didn't go up till this morning, significant jump (see chart). So according to Ovufriend haven't ovulated YET, but tests positive....argh....so not really sure to be honest!Click to expand...

Hi chere...:flower: nice to see a face to your name.:flower:

So I hear your you saying opks are positive but temp only just gone up...normally temp will rise day after o....so three consecutive higher temps should let you know you defo o'd....
Try not to let it make you scratch at your head too much...I did this on my first temping cycle and worrying really is a waist of time lol...it will all come together love :flower:

I'm with meg on the "picture " of your drive home...I too don't mean to lol but it's like a movie scene isn't it...the windscreen wipers going like the clappers...blasting out "all by myself" by celene Dion blubbering all the way home...he he hee...
However if that's your only way of getting it all out then you go girl.:thumbup:

Yes barbs is right we can't be happy all the time love...and feeling like that is totally normal...:thumbup:

Love the pic of the pup he is adorable...makes me want one he he he...

Well hope your having a great day chere you take care alright.:flower:


:) :) :) xxx
EDIT: chere I took at look at your chart...looks like you did good with the bd-ing.:thumbup:
I also see your taking thyroid meds.....are you under active or over?
I have HYPOthyriodism...my temps are rather high...(which shows an over active problem lol) 
Showed my docter this and she said I t was ok ha ha...


----------



## barbikins

ChereMichelle said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. At work. Have to confide in everyone. Just got confidential email from a staff wanting to know what she has to do to utilize maternity leave here and asked question about it. I can't believe it. ANOTHER PREGGO person at my work! I can't escape it. I have to smile and be happy for everyone. Cause I'm always happy.....sigh. Sorry to vent.
> 
> Hey Chere - I totally get it. It seems like everyone's getting knocked up - but us eh? And the worst are the non-planned pregnancies :(
> Fuckers. LOLLLL
> 
> You don't always need to be happy, hun. It's OK to have off days. We live in this society where negative feelings are bad & we should always wear a smile. But some days don't warrant a smile. And THAT is OK :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Barb. It's true. I'm one of those survivor types who worries about everyone else way before myself. As a result I tend to hold it all in and then breakdown when I'm alone. Silly. Usually my drive home from the clinic is a down time; to reflect, to cry if I want. I prob look like a crazy lady sobbing behind the wheel lol.Click to expand...

You and I are totally alike. I grew up very fast & taking care of myself early. I've had a thick skin for ever & it takes a lot for me to break down. So I totally get it. I am also not one who shows this kind of emotion in front of people. I'm more comfortable now with my husband but it took a very long time.


----------



## barbikins

ChereMichelle said:


> It's funny because one day I was driving home and the woman behind me, was obviously crying very hard, behind the wheel. Her face was pure anguish. I wanted to cry for her....but I instantly thought "oh no this is what I look like!" then I shrugged and said fuck it. My drive to and from work, altho really only 30 minutes or less each way, is my time :cry: and I'll cry if I want to.
> 
> My temp finally shot up this morning. Was holding steady even tho 2 positive OPK. We've been BD's ALL WEEK anyway lol, so hopefully something is bound to catch a damn egg if and when one decides to fall....I can hope anyways.
> 
> Good morning to all. I'm just starting my day cause I'm over here on West Coast but TGIF :happydance:
> 
> Nice to see your lovely face!!!! I love your photo.
> I would love to visit BC some time. Did you grow up there?
> 
> I hope it happens for you this month! How long have you been trying?
> 
> Funny enough I have been feeling OK lately even though I didn't get pregnant. I'm getting more & more aloof.


----------



## barbikins

Hi Momma!

Nat & Meg - hello :)

I caught up a bit. I'm doing OK. CD2. In for cycle monitoring tomorrow & a lesson on Clomid & to grab the pills. This weekend is all about packing & I can't wait for today to be over. We're going to go see that Star Trek movie. Not for me. For my husband. It better be good LOL I really want to go see that new thriller, The Purge.

I'm feeling OK actually. Keeping positive. Not going crazy :) 
And yes Nat, the break is NICE!!

Meg I hope you O this weekend. Fingers crossed!

I will likely be MIA this weekend. Will be keeping super busy but I"ll check in for any updates I am sure. 

Hugs to my ladies! XOXO


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Nat - you covered most of the info I was going to say or thought of for our newbies :) You are so good at this :)
> 
> Nat, how are you? You're on CD2??? I'm CD 1 now! WAHOO!
> Are you doing anythign different this cycle?
> 
> I decided to start back on Maca & Red raspberry Leaf - both of which I was on when I got pregnant. And just cross my fingers!
> 
> Hey barbs :thumbup:
> Yeah I'm on cd 2 ...:thumbup: Kinda strange af this cycle...I didn't get it heavy on cd1 like usual and cd2 is even lighter.....I was expecting full blown hell in earth this cycle bc of the vit b6 .....it's suppose to let your lining thicken for implantation so I was thinkin more lining more to come away...I know the vit b6 has started to work bc I had been soooo emotional in the ttw...
> 
> I dunno....:wacko:
> 
> Yeah I started 1000 mg of vit c this cycle and 30 mg of zinc too...all good for immune system and implantation/hormone balance .and I'm eating a handfull of brazil nuts daily...(selenium) ......so thats my new thing this month...lo.
> 
> I'm on like 19 tablets now lol...
> My mum was shocked to see me swallow all that this evening ....but proud that I am trying my dam hardest to MAKE this work.
> 
> I had a little break down/out burst today....I been pms-ing all day...I was sooo stroppy and then I had a sudden wave of guilt for being such a bitch to everyone...so I cried and made my apologies....I had to explain that I felt disappointed,frustrated,upset,hot and bothered,irritable,alone,and pms lol
> How they put up with me this morning I do not know....shame lol
> It's all good now tho :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck with you maca and red raspberry barbs...I hope it works for you:flower:
> I'm sorry af arrived barbs...but glad you can move on with next round of iui too...
> 
> RE: 70's porn....lol that tickled me...I can imagine my oH disappointment if that happend to him...lol
> I would love to see my oH face when he went in the room thinking"oh yes a guilty free one off" just to find OLD mags ha ha ha....the sort his dad would have had pmsl....
> Sooo funny...
> 
> 
> Good luck with your sd recital this weekend barbs..that sounds good.:thumbup:
> And the packing....you take it easy love ok.:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> I've taken a lot of Vit. B & even B3 & never had any major heavy bleeding. You ought to look up Red Raspberry Tea. It's supposed to be so good for you in so many ways but it is a tonic for your uterus to prepare it for pregnancy & then later on for birth. I used that & Maca the month I got pregnant. And I'm going to use the same protocol this time around. Also, I've decided to give it a go & use Bromelain to try & help implantation. I have to use digestive enzymes anyway on a daily basis so I switched from papaya enzyme.
> 
> Good luck with your regime! And I totally know what you mean. I pop pills like a fiend all day long :) LOL. Oh well - I'm going to be HEALTHY!!!! And hopefully make a baby too :D
> 
> I'm sorry you had a bad day. That's OK we all have it & we're allowed right? This is a shitty process to go through at times. How are you holding up? Are you afraid it's going to take you as long as it did with your son? Does that make things worse?? I can only imagine your frustration. However do know that after each pregnancy, your hormones sort of restart so it doesn't mean because it took you 7 years, it will again. And you will be seeing an RE this year? I think it would be very beneficial for you given how long it took you to conceive last time. Chin up, lady!!! We're here for you :) xoxo
> Wish I could come have a nice hot cup of tea with you & just chat about how NOT awesome it is to be in our shoes.
> 
> Yes totally - here the men think "alright!" but I bet the material they chosen are modest & lame. Not the awesome stuff men are into now. Actually can you imagine being that person who has to go buy the material? LMFAO.
> 
> I will take it easy my dear. You too. Look at the sun brighter tomorrow! XOClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya barbs :flower:
> Oh yeah your sooo right...I AM scared this might take as long...I really can't bare the thought of it...
> When I had my cervical cancer(strains 16 and 17 nic3 (nothing to do with HPV might I add! ) :)
> I had the tumour removed from my womb...they had to ad a stitch or two to re galvanise the weakness the removal had caused...so I could (hopefully ) still bare a child...
> So there was a concern as to weather or not I may have had fibroids when I was carrying Harry...unfortunately by the time my OB eventually got my appointment Harry was alot bigger and he was "in the way" and they couldnt see properly...it was a case of "lets hope not"
> 
> Also 1yr previous to the tumour removal they also treated my cervix with iodine and quaterized the abnormal area...this left alittle scaring too but I seem to be OK with that...just a pitty it all came back so advanced and aggressively that I nearly lost my womb altogether...caught just in the nick of time.phew!
> 
> So...I asked my docter at the time if this could affect ttc but she was sure it wouldn't...
> I can't help but think it does!
> And always has!
> 
> I am going to ask my lovely docter in August if she will send me for the ultra sound scan to pick up anything that might be a problem...:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Oooo the red raspberry tea defo look into that barbs -thankyou...
> 
> I felt kind of sick earlier for taking all these pills lol...I have to take them in the middle of my meal as its horrendous effort to keep them down else...lol
> 
> 
> You know we might just have to do that one day :happydance:
> My oH sister has a villa in America/Florida ...we should maybe rent it for a holiday .:thumbup:
> That would be fantastic...all sat there with our babas...sharing our advice...lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

OMG Nat, I had no idea. You had cervical cancer. You poor thing. The whole ordeal sounds very unpleasant. I totally understand why you'd be concerned about conception. I think that your cervix, as long as sperm can get though you should be OK. And maybe IUI would be more beneficial. Anyway you will come to find out this year. It's best you do a full ultrasound & everything to make sure everything is OK.
The best things you can do is take charge of your health. Take charge of your fertility & make sure you get ALL the answers you need to feel OK. That you've done all you can. 

How is Harry doing? The bump on his head, the asthma?

It would be super cool for us all to get together one day. That would be so nice. Or maybe come to the UK? That would be a great excuse for me to finally come over to the other side ;)


----------



## Petzy

Hiya Barb!

I will check in tomorrow most likely but besides that will probably keep busy as well :)

I will update you guys on my OPKs too!

I just took one again and then guess what I am so blonde I forgot to CHECK IT and it sat for an HOUR

luckily I could see it was much darker than the last few days so hopefully positive tomorrow or sunday latest..... I will do another tonight when I get home :)

Nat I didn tknow you had cervical cancer either wow.. you are one tough cookie!!!! Barb is right you sure have been through a lot :) 

Chere nice to see your lovely face!

Hope everyone has a great weekend...


----------



## natjenson

Hi there meg and barbs...thankyou for your well wishes ...:flower:
It's. great news tho...in January next yr it's 10 yrs ...so I think I can HOPFULLY say I'm out of the woods for good.fx.
I still have to have regular smears...and bloods but they have all come back clear every time.
It's VERY hard sometimes...I get very scared but like you said meg I am toughened to it now...it's obviously a scary thing to happen but I try not to think about it...
I just keep my fx every day that It won't EVER come back.

Re: Harry's head and asthma....
The lump isn't showing any signs of going down...it's getting bigger...
Quite worrying...but trying to stay positive....I'm making a apt with MY doctor on Monday if its still getting bigger or not going down by Monday....I know the other doctor said to wait two weeks but I can't...I can't help think that IF it is bad then I'm waiting precious time.
Again major fx it's all ok...
As for his asthma-bless him...since he got his little mask his wheezing has cut down ALOT...he has to have his mask 4times a day...he took to it very well...it's like a game to him so it's still pretty exciting to him...lol bless...
Every time I administer it to him I want to just cry...I feel so sorry for him.


Well ladies I hope you have a great weekend me petals....meg fingers crossed for you positive opk this weekend...:flower:
Barbs good luck with all the packing and the piano recital...hope you enjoy Star Trek love...I don't know how you can sit through that...lol....the purge does look good tho...can't wait for that to come out on my sky box office..woohoo .:)
Chere ...I hope your temp continues to rise tmr for you.fx.
Momma...I hope them opks decide to turn positive for you...:)
Crazy...have you worked out what dpo you are yet love? :)
Lindsay...are you still with us...are you ok.:)
Mii...what's happening with your cycle love...:) 

Have a great weekend all...sorry if forgot anybody lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Who doesn't know their body at all??? This chick right here!!!! So I am now having ovulation cramps... But my cm seems tacky... Gross huh... Not stretchy at all like it was the other day??? Maybe they aren't ov cramps??? Idk... But I bd on cd 10&11 and am on cd 13.... If this is ov.... Is there anyway to still get pg off of those two bd??? I am away from my husband today and tomorrow!! Go figure huh?!?!!!!! Anyway... Just shoot straight with me... Lol is it unlikely? Ugh... I am feeling the cramps as we speak!!!! Don't know what it could be besides ov....except my cm is throwing me off!! Thanks a million....


----------



## crazy84

Not to mention my bbs have been sore which usually happens after ov?!?! What the heck??


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Not to mention my bbs have been sore which usually happens after ov?!?! What the heck??

:flower: hey crazy :)

Wow ok so we all go out of sinque a little sometimes....are you eating or exercising any differently of recent?
Don't worry if not but it has been known to throw us off a little.

So it sounds to me like you have ovulated love...the cm may be some "late" stuff that's all.....and the bd-ing sounds good to me :thumbup:
Try not to let it worry you love.:flower:
Welcome to the tww...not that I'm in yet lol...got about another 10 or so days to go yet.lol

Good luck crazy :thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Thanks Nat!! Not doing anything different... My face is also very broke out... Ugh... So u do think if I ov today with the pains the bding that I did still might work out?? I could have swore it happened the other day... But by the pains I would have to change it to today


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Thanks Nat!! Not doing anything different... My face is also very broke out... Ugh... So u do think if I ov today with the pains the bding that I did still might work out?? I could have swore it happened the other day... But by the pains I would have to change it to today

Ok this could swing one way or the the other :wacko:

Normally I would say that the "brake out "could mean a second eastrogen surge...but if your going to go by the pains of today then it could be that it's happening now...the o.

The MOST important time to bd is the 4/5 days leading up to ovulation as It can take up to 36 hrs for them spermys to travel to there destination...the ones that make it befor can "hang" around for eggy ...:thumbup:
So I think you'll be ok there crazy :thumbup:
If you think you ARE o'ing today it's ok...
How long is you cycle again?
Sorry it's ALOT to remember sometimes lol :wacko:
If you are going to go by today with the o pains I would call Sunday 1dpo...if not and you go with the other day then I would say your 1dpo today...:thumbup:
Lol hope this helps love:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

Ah Gorgeous Ladies! I've got a fundraiser to run to (dear friend is rowing across the pacific ocean one year from today in a HUGE race!). I may be a little MIA....but I be back xox


----------



## crazy84

Thank you so much.... So far since having mirena removed my cycles have been 26, 28, & 24 days long... All over the darn place! Ok.... So if I will still poas this month lol!! Thank you so much for all of your help!!


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies. Today is CD 14 for me. I will take my next OPK soon and let you know if it's positive yet,

We BD this morning and tmi But I noticed that it was super slippery and when I checked afterwords I noticed that I had ewcm. I don't notice that very often and certainly not the BDing part. I wonder if the infection was blocking all of my good quality CM.


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hi ladies. Today is CD 14 for me. I will take my next OPK soon and let you know if it's positive yet,
> 
> We BD this morning and tmi But I noticed that it was super slippery and when I checked afterwords I noticed that I had ewcm. I don't notice that very often and certainly not the BDing part. I wonder if the infection was blocking all of my good quality CM.

Awe meg this is excellent news :happydance:
Yaye can't wait to see your positive opks tonight...fx :flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

Good Morning Beautiful (everyone). Just entered todays temp in Ovufriend and lo and behold, got crosshairs, says O'd on June 5th. We BD'd alot this week so hopefully got some in at right time. A girl can hope. I have to catch up on so many posts. I tend to skim in my excitement to read it all and then have to go back. I did see that Nat, you've had cervical cancer? My god woman, you truly are a survivor. I knew strong but...I'm so happy to know all of you, if only for a short time so far, I'm learning tons and it feels great to share. 

Meg good to hear about EWCM! I'm still learning about that part of charting, the cervix, the CM etc, but I know that's a good one to find  and hope this is the one for you....

Now coffee....


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies! Just checking in. Taking a break from packing to watch Dawson's Creek :)
Meg, that's wonderful news about ewcm!!! I hope your infection is all that's been hding you back. Fingers crossed. Did your OPK turn positive???

I went in to the clinic this morning. All looks great & have started Clomid today. 5 days of pills. I feel normal so far. No side effects. Hope it keeps up.

Goes everyone else doing this weekend?
I have more moving/packing to do.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey ladies! Just checking in. Taking a break from packing to watch Dawson's Creek :)
> Meg, that's wonderful news about ewcm!!! I hope your infection is all that's been hding you back. Fingers crossed. Did your OPK turn positive???
> 
> I went in to the clinic this morning. All looks great & have started Clomid today. 5 days of pills. I feel normal so far. No side effects. Hope it keeps up.
> 
> Goes everyone else doing this weekend?
> I have more moving/packing to do.

Hey barbs good news that everything looks great at the clinic.:flower:how's day 2 of the clomid? I hope it's good.
How's t he packing coming along too? Hope that's going well.

Well I'm on cd5 here today...got all my NEW. Ic's yesterday...I tested one lol just to see how it behaved when I KNOW. I'm not preggers - happy with it so far.:thumbup:
Should be starting my opks on thurs/fri...I hope I don't ovulate an earlier than last cycle...
Not feeling much about this cycle so far- apart from the overwhelming thought that its just GOT to work this time...I really think that next cycle will be very pressurising it being our last one before we see our gp.fx...

Can't wait to ask her what help we can get concerning iui...I wonder :wacko:

Just sat here watching the Canadian gran prix ...formula 1 ...

Well hope your ok barbs...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi meg how's your opks coming along love...good I hope.:flower:

Chere- how's the fundraising too...I hope your having some good fun.:thumbup:

Crazy any news with your recent o pains and cm? Do you know for sure what's happening yet.:flower:

Momma- how about you? Are you ok love. :thumbup:


Well ladies hope your all having a good day...
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> Hi meg how's your opks coming along love...good I hope.:flower:
> 
> Chere- how's the fundraising too...I hope your having some good fun.:thumbup:
> 
> Crazy any news with your recent o pains and cm? Do you know for sure what's happening yet.:flower:
> 
> Momma- how about you? Are you ok love. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Well ladies hope your all having a good day...
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey Nat!!! No idea!! Had the cramps yesterday as well... But definitely not fertile cm..... I have no idea..... I am just going to assume I ovulated between cd 10-15..... Hahahaha quite the difference... But that is when I had the fertile cm and then the latter was the ov type cramps.... My tests will be here on the 13th... So I will probably start testing then just for shits and giggles only because I have no idea what is up..... My chest has been real hot for the past few days... My face is clearing up now.... So this makes me think that ov has passed...


----------



## ChereMichelle

Haha, Nat....I didn't know Canada had a Grand Prix! Shows how much attention I pay eh? I just entered todays temp, and it changed ovulation day to June 6th now, we're still covered cause BD'd alot last week lol...birthday party today for 4 year old godson, gorgeous little blondie. Wow....Now this may be a silly question all, but what is Clomid for?


----------



## natjenson

ChereMichelle said:


> Haha, Nat....I didn't know Canada had a Grand Prix! Shows how much attention I pay eh? I just entered todays temp, and it changed ovulation day to June 6th now, we're still covered cause BD'd alot last week lol...birthday party today for 4 year old godson, gorgeous little blondie. Wow....Now this may be a silly question all, but what is Clomid for?

Wow sounds like you did good love :happydance:

Not a silly question :hugs:......from what I have learnt- clomid is used for the first 5 days or so of cycle...it's to induce ovulation...altho I think I read it can produce more eggs the higher the dose...but the higher the dose the less fertile and less cm ...there are other things to combat this tho...


Re: Canadian f1....lol me too I didn't know till today lol...
I've watched it all my life and never realised ha ha haaa....

:happydance:Yaye your 4dpo today then...so not long till poas lol...
Got my fingers tightly crossed for you chere.:thumbup: :flower:

Righty oh must get my butt to bed lol...got docters in the morning so have an earlie start...ugh...love to see the sun come up -NOT ha ha ha... 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

Fundraising going well, I'm not super active in it I more "support" my dear friend in this dream of hers to row across the pacific ocean. I'm so proud of her! They have awhile to go in raising funds so all is good! I guess I'm 3 DPO and now the wait. I still never did buy the POAS cheapies lol. I know I'll regret it but money tight, trying to save and oh shoot, I'll regret it! Next cycle I will, yes! How everyone else doing? I'm working at 7 am tomorrow so almost time to crash- and the sun is still up!


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies!

Hope you all had a great weekend :)

I got my positive OPK on Saturday woo hooo... so it shouldnt be a long cycle.

And then yesterday, Sunday, I got a blarrrrring positive OPK... but if we go by the first positive I am 1DPO today! :) The dreaded wait begins...

But I must say it was the most postiive OPK I have ever had...

We BD Sunday, Wednesday, Friday, Saturday , Sunday so I am covered and now its up to the 2WW to decide.... we shall see. Not feeling overly positive because of the antibiotics etc but we will see

Barbs hope you did well on the packing and that day 2 of clomid is going well! :)

Nat I see those IC came in... now lock them up for a couple weeks haha!!

Chere I am not far behind you.. best of luck xx


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Just checking in. Taking a break from packing to watch Dawson's Creek :)
> Meg, that's wonderful news about ewcm!!! I hope your infection is all that's been hding you back. Fingers crossed. Did your OPK turn positive???
> 
> I went in to the clinic this morning. All looks great & have started Clomid today. 5 days of pills. I feel normal so far. No side effects. Hope it keeps up.
> 
> Goes everyone else doing this weekend?
> I have more moving/packing to do.
> 
> Hey barbs good news that everything looks great at the clinic.:flower:how's day 2 of the clomid? I hope it's good.
> How's t he packing coming along too? Hope that's going well.
> 
> Well I'm on cd5 here today...got all my NEW. Ic's yesterday...I tested one lol just to see how it behaved when I KNOW. I'm not preggers - happy with it so far.:thumbup:
> Should be starting my opks on thurs/fri...I hope I don't ovulate an earlier than last cycle...
> Not feeling much about this cycle so far- apart from the overwhelming thought that its just GOT to work this time...I really think that next cycle will be very pressurising it being our last one before we see our gp.fx...
> 
> Can't wait to ask her what help we can get concerning iui...I wonder :wacko:
> 
> Just sat here watching the Canadian gran prix ...formula 1 ...
> 
> Well hope your ok barbs...:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Hey Hun!

Day 3 on Clomid & I feel great. No side effects yet. And I hope it stays that way.
LOL you tested your IC eh? :) Funny girl.
I hope this month happens for you. I'm crossing my fingers. I hope we all get our bfp's this month FX

My packing went well on Saturday but did very little yesterday. I had a bunch of other things to do though. I'll be packing tonight when I get home for sure. The house feels like a disaster!!!!:dohh:


----------



## mommaplus05

Good day all! Seems like everyone is movin right along. As for me. Idk af is due in less than a wk but never got a pos opk nor ewcm..no o cramps at any point and cervix has never changed positiion..im just curious if af will still come on time. Been hearing that af is usually shorter and lughter during an annovulatory cycle so I guess we seen what happens..well actually im on cd 20 so af will b showing in 6-7 days. Ugghh..so now I wait. Weird bein cd 20..I shld b 10dpo if I wld have oed as usual.


----------



## barbikins

HI Chere - your fundraising sounds interesting. That's a long way for your friend to row, holy cow! Clomid either makes you ovulate (if you don't on your own) or produces more than 1 follicle to increase chances of conception. I am doing it for the later. I just hope I don't have too many follicles.

Meg, So glad you got your positive OPK! Welcome to TWW :) So exciting! Sounds to me like you got a lot of BD in there & now it's just up to chance. I really do hope that your antibiotics cleared up your infection & it will help. FX
You had a lot of EWCM too right??? Do you still have IC left? You planning to test in a week's time?

Nat, how are you doing? Hanging in there? I'm right behind you :)
Very boring this part of the TWW eh? GAH!


----------



## barbikins

mommaplus05 said:


> Good day all! Seems like everyone is movin right along. As for me. Idk af is due in less than a wk but never got a pos opk nor ewcm..no o cramps at any point and cervix has never changed positiion..im just curious if af will still come on time. Been hearing that af is usually shorter and lughter during an annovulatory cycle so I guess we seen what happens..well actually im on cd 20 so af will b showing in 6-7 days. Ugghh..so now I wait. Weird bein cd 20..I shld b 10dpo if I wld have oed as usual.

hey momma, do you usually have an anovulatory or you're just thinking this is what's happened this month?


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...:)

Well I have had a right old weekend of it.
Went for a wee and there was lts of blood!- I weed blood!
It didn't hurt or anything but I did have a few aches here and the in my kidneys and tummy...
Didn't go hospital (altho I know I should of )
But I have been to the docters today...urine test was negative for infection but defo found blood...I am being monitored for a 2/3 days ...I have to drink TONNS of water and see how I go...if the blood is still present the doc will take it from there.
Ugh...what now eh! Lol

I feel fine tho!

Yep hanging in there barbs...starting opks on thurs/fri...watching cm...
Temp dropped REAL low this morning tho.- I figure this could be a sign that eastrogen is very high??? Good news for o I think.lol
Great news your clomid is giving you no side affects...Yaye :thumbup:
So are you cd 3 ?

Yaye :happydance: meg that's brilliant news about your opk...and it looks like you did real good with the bd-ing too...
My fx,toes crossed legs hair lol for you...

Momma- I'm sorry your having a anovulatry cycle :(
I hope it all works out good for you in the end.:hugs:

Chere...good luck with the tww...got my fx for you here.:thumbup:

Crazy...what dpo are you know love? :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> HI Chere - your fundraising sounds interesting. That's a long way for your friend to row, holy cow! Clomid either makes you ovulate (if you don't on your own) or produces more than 1 follicle to increase chances of conception. I am doing it for the later. I just hope I don't have too many follicles.
> 
> Meg, So glad you got your positive OPK! Welcome to TWW :) So exciting! Sounds to me like you got a lot of BD in there & now it's just up to chance. I really do hope that your antibiotics cleared up your infection & it will help. FX
> You had a lot of EWCM too right??? Do you still have IC left? You planning to test in a week's time?
> 
> Nat, how are you doing? Hanging in there? I'm right behind you :)
> Very boring this part of the TWW eh? GAH!

Yep just up to chance is right.... I hope it happens in the next few months that would be so ideal. (isnt it always though??? LOL) 

I only noticed the EWCM that one day but yes it was there and it was stretchy and a fair amount - I didnt check after that so I really dont know but (TMI) BD'ing felt extremely lubricated that day and I have never noticed it like that before. Even DH commented... thats why I think it was EWCM and not seminal fluid.... it was totally clear and stretchy too. So we will see!

I have IC yeah - I only have used 2 out of my 10 I think... I dont know how early I should be testing but I would think not before next Wed which is 10DPO? Easier said than done lol


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies...:)
> 
> Well I have had a right old weekend of it.
> Went for a wee and there was lts of blood!- I weed urine!
> It didn't hurt or anything but I did have a few aches here and the in my kidneys and tummy...
> Didn't go hospital (altho I know I should of )
> But I have been to the docters today...urine test was negative for infection but defo found blood...I am being monitored for a 2/3 days ...I have to drink TONNS of water and see how I go...if the blood is still present the doc will take it from there.
> Ugh...what now eh! Lol
> 
> I feel fine tho!
> 
> Yep hanging in there barbs...starting opks on thurs/fri...watching cm...
> Temp dropped REAL low this morning tho.- I figure this could be a sign that eastrogen is very high??? Good news for o I think.lol
> Great news your clomid is giving you no side affects...Yaye :thumbup:
> So are you cd 3 ?
> 
> Yaye :happydance: meg that's brilliant news about your opk...and it looks like you did real good with the bd-ing too...
> My fx,toes crossed legs hair lol for you...
> 
> Momma- I'm sorry your having a anovulatry cycle :(
> I hope it all works out good for you in the end.:hugs:
> 
> Chere...good luck with the tww...got my fx for you here.:thumbup:
> 
> Crazy...what dpo are you know love? :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat I really hope its not serious... I am glad you went to the doc and they are monitoring you... rest up and drink all the water you can find lol.... I really hope you get well quickly. :hugs:


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies...:)
> 
> Well I have had a right old weekend of it.
> Went for a wee and there was lts of blood!- I weed urine!
> It didn't hurt or anything but I did have a few aches here and the in my kidneys and tummy...
> Didn't go hospital (altho I know I should of )
> But I have been to the docters today...urine test was negative for infection but defo found blood...I am being monitored for a 2/3 days ...I have to drink TONNS of water and see how I go...if the blood is still present the doc will take it from there.
> Ugh...what now eh! Lol
> 
> I feel fine tho!
> 
> Yep hanging in there barbs...starting opks on thurs/fri...watching cm...
> Temp dropped REAL low this morning tho.- I figure this could be a sign that eastrogen is very high??? Good news for o I think.lol
> Great news your clomid is giving you no side affects...Yaye :thumbup:
> So are you cd 3 ?
> 
> Yaye :happydance: meg that's brilliant news about your opk...and it looks like you did real good with the bd-ing too...
> My fx,toes crossed legs hair lol for you...
> 
> Momma- I'm sorry your having a anovulatry cycle :(
> I hope it all works out good for you in the end.:hugs:
> 
> Chere...good luck with the tww...got my fx for you here.:thumbup:
> 
> Crazy...what dpo are you know love? :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hopefully drinking a lot of water will help!! Good to hear there is no infection... Maybe it is dehydration?? 
Gosh I wish I knew how many dpo I really was! Haha always so confusing... I will be buying opks this next cycle... Should have done it this cycle... If we go by my last cycle which was 24 days long.... If this cycle is the same I should have o'd around cd 12.. Which is when I had the fertile cm..... If we go by the cramps I had which were cd 14&15& a few yesterday....then I am just past ov.... Hahaha I am so confused and really have no idea.... I know that I have had creamy cm.. Not fertile since the cramps started..... I plan on testing when the tests come in no matter what dpo I am since I don't know.. Until af!! Hahaha that could mean a lot of peeing


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> HI Chere - your fundraising sounds interesting. That's a long way for your friend to row, holy cow! Clomid either makes you ovulate (if you don't on your own) or produces more than 1 follicle to increase chances of conception. I am doing it for the later. I just hope I don't have too many follicles.
> 
> Meg, So glad you got your positive OPK! Welcome to TWW :) So exciting! Sounds to me like you got a lot of BD in there & now it's just up to chance. I really do hope that your antibiotics cleared up your infection & it will help. FX
> You had a lot of EWCM too right??? Do you still have IC left? You planning to test in a week's time?
> 
> Nat, how are you doing? Hanging in there? I'm right behind you :)
> Very boring this part of the TWW eh? GAH!
> 
> Yep just up to chance is right.... I hope it happens in the next few months that would be so ideal. (isnt it always though??? LOL)
> 
> I only noticed the EWCM that one day but yes it was there and it was stretchy and a fair amount - I didnt check after that so I really dont know but (TMI) BD'ing felt extremely lubricated that day and I have never noticed it like that before. Even DH commented... thats why I think it was EWCM and not seminal fluid.... it was totally clear and stretchy too. So we will see!
> 
> I have IC yeah - I only have used 2 out of my 10 I think... I dont know how early I should be testing but I would think not before next Wed which is 10DPO? Easier said than done lolClick to expand...

The EWCM is a great sign. It's very fertile CM. Do you have it every month or the first time you noticed it? It may be b/c you cleared up your infection.
Yep EWCM is very stretchy & clear. Not like semen which is stretchy too but breaks & cloudy. I think you're right :)

I think the best time to test is after you've missed your period :)
NOT!!!! I think 10dpo the EARLIEST but honestly 11dpo is probably better. 
But who am I to talk? I ordered 50 IC so I won't run out this time lmfao.
Oh god you know, I just hope I don't end up with twins. 6.8-10% chance but you know my odds with things aren't in my favor. EEEEP! I can't wait to find out how many follicles. You know it can back fire & too many & end up having to fore-go the IUI. I just hope I am the "norm". It's only 50mg of Clomid after all.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> HI Chere - your fundraising sounds interesting. That's a long way for your friend to row, holy cow! Clomid either makes you ovulate (if you don't on your own) or produces more than 1 follicle to increase chances of conception. I am doing it for the later. I just hope I don't have too many follicles.
> 
> Meg, So glad you got your positive OPK! Welcome to TWW :) So exciting! Sounds to me like you got a lot of BD in there & now it's just up to chance. I really do hope that your antibiotics cleared up your infection & it will help. FX
> You had a lot of EWCM too right??? Do you still have IC left? You planning to test in a week's time?
> 
> Nat, how are you doing? Hanging in there? I'm right behind you :)
> Very boring this part of the TWW eh? GAH!
> 
> Yep just up to chance is right.... I hope it happens in the next few months that would be so ideal. (isnt it always though??? LOL)
> 
> I only noticed the EWCM that one day but yes it was there and it was stretchy and a fair amount - I didnt check after that so I really dont know but (TMI) BD'ing felt extremely lubricated that day and I have never noticed it like that before. Even DH commented... thats why I think it was EWCM and not seminal fluid.... it was totally clear and stretchy too. So we will see!
> 
> I have IC yeah - I only have used 2 out of my 10 I think... I dont know how early I should be testing but I would think not before next Wed which is 10DPO? Easier said than done lolClick to expand...
> 
> The EWCM is a great sign. It's very fertile CM. Do you have it every month or the first time you noticed it? It may be b/c you cleared up your infection.
> Yep EWCM is very stretchy & clear. Not like semen which is stretchy too but breaks & cloudy. I think you're right :)
> 
> I think the best time to test is after you've missed your period :)
> NOT!!!! I think 10dpo the EARLIEST but honestly 11dpo is probably better.
> But who am I to talk? I ordered 50 IC so I won't run out this time lmfao.
> Oh god you know, I just hope I don't end up with twins. 6.8-10% chance but you know my odds with things aren't in my favor. EEEEP! I can't wait to find out how many follicles. You know it can back fire & too many & end up having to fore-go the IUI. I just hope I am the "norm". It's only 50mg of Clomid after all.Click to expand...

LMAO I laughed out loud at that "NOT!!" - too funny.... I hope I am right too!

As for your follicles... what does that mean!!! LOL... sorry I dont know this lingo just yet... is that what tells you how many eggies will hatch haha

I hope you dont have twins either... last night I was telling my sister in law all about this stuff and she said two of her friends went to my clinic and got pregnant... then she said Oh I hope you have twins and I almost smacked her


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies...:)
> 
> Well I have had a right old weekend of it.
> Went for a wee and there was lts of blood!- I weed blood!
> It didn't hurt or anything but I did have a few aches here and the in my kidneys and tummy...
> Didn't go hospital (altho I know I should of )
> But I have been to the docters today...urine test was negative for infection but defo found blood...I am being monitored for a 2/3 days ...I have to drink TONNS of water and see how I go...if the blood is still present the doc will take it from there.
> Ugh...what now eh! Lol
> 
> I feel fine tho!
> 
> Yep hanging in there barbs...starting opks on thurs/fri...watching cm...
> Temp dropped REAL low this morning tho.- I figure this could be a sign that eastrogen is very high??? Good news for o I think.lol
> Great news your clomid is giving you no side affects...Yaye :thumbup:
> So are you cd 3 ?
> 
> Yaye :happydance: meg that's brilliant news about your opk...and it looks like you did real good with the bd-ing too...
> My fx,toes crossed legs hair lol for you...
> 
> Momma- I'm sorry your having a anovulatry cycle :(
> I hope it all works out good for you in the end.:hugs:
> 
> Chere...good luck with the tww...got my fx for you here.:thumbup:
> 
> Crazy...what dpo are you know love? :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey Nat,

Wow sorry to hear about the bloody pee. I hope you're OK. Best to always check out with a doctor when things like this happen. You have to. Esp. with your weak kidneys. Which are getting better???? 
You poor thing - you just need some thing positive to happen already!
How about............a bfp?! :)

Yep I'm CD5 & I took pill 3/5 and still feeling really good. I'm glad for that. I usually get side effects if there are any 

I hope you OPK turns positive this weekend! FX!!!! XOXOXO


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> HI Chere - your fundraising sounds interesting. That's a long way for your friend to row, holy cow! Clomid either makes you ovulate (if you don't on your own) or produces more than 1 follicle to increase chances of conception. I am doing it for the later. I just hope I don't have too many follicles.
> 
> Meg, So glad you got your positive OPK! Welcome to TWW :) So exciting! Sounds to me like you got a lot of BD in there & now it's just up to chance. I really do hope that your antibiotics cleared up your infection & it will help. FX
> You had a lot of EWCM too right??? Do you still have IC left? You planning to test in a week's time?
> 
> Nat, how are you doing? Hanging in there? I'm right behind you :)
> Very boring this part of the TWW eh? GAH!
> 
> Yep just up to chance is right.... I hope it happens in the next few months that would be so ideal. (isnt it always though??? LOL)
> 
> I only noticed the EWCM that one day but yes it was there and it was stretchy and a fair amount - I didnt check after that so I really dont know but (TMI) BD'ing felt extremely lubricated that day and I have never noticed it like that before. Even DH commented... thats why I think it was EWCM and not seminal fluid.... it was totally clear and stretchy too. So we will see!
> 
> I have IC yeah - I only have used 2 out of my 10 I think... I dont know how early I should be testing but I would think not before next Wed which is 10DPO? Easier said than done lolClick to expand...
> 
> The EWCM is a great sign. It's very fertile CM. Do you have it every month or the first time you noticed it? It may be b/c you cleared up your infection.
> Yep EWCM is very stretchy & clear. Not like semen which is stretchy too but breaks & cloudy. I think you're right :)
> 
> I think the best time to test is after you've missed your period :)
> NOT!!!! I think 10dpo the EARLIEST but honestly 11dpo is probably better.
> But who am I to talk? I ordered 50 IC so I won't run out this time lmfao.
> Oh god you know, I just hope I don't end up with twins. 6.8-10% chance but you know my odds with things aren't in my favor. EEEEP! I can't wait to find out how many follicles. You know it can back fire & too many & end up having to fore-go the IUI. I just hope I am the "norm". It's only 50mg of Clomid after all.Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO I laughed out loud at that "NOT!!" - too funny.... I hope I am right too!
> 
> As for your follicles... what does that mean!!! LOL... sorry I dont know this lingo just yet... is that what tells you how many eggies will hatch haha
> 
> I hope you dont have twins either... last night I was telling my sister in law all about this stuff and she said two of her friends went to my clinic and got pregnant... then she said Oh I hope you have twins and I almost smacked herClick to expand...

LOL You know, some times you have to poke fun at us right? Not make it so freakin' serious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)

Yes, follicles are eggies :) And yes I want to know how many will "hatch". So 1 gets released per month right? And with Clomid I'll have multiples that will release from my ovary at the same time. So I hope it's no more than 2-3.


I can't have twins. My husband would literarily have a heart attack if it ended up in twins. I'd be so worried for him LOL We can't afford twins. But it's such a low, low chance.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...:)
> 
> Well I have had a right old weekend of it.
> Went for a wee and there was lts of blood!- I weed blood!
> It didn't hurt or anything but I did have a few aches here and the in my kidneys and tummy...
> Didn't go hospital (altho I know I should of )
> But I have been to the docters today...urine test was negative for infection but defo found blood...I am being monitored for a 2/3 days ...I have to drink TONNS of water and see how I go...if the blood is still present the doc will take it from there.
> Ugh...what now eh! Lol
> 
> I feel fine tho!
> 
> Yep hanging in there barbs...starting opks on thurs/fri...watching cm...
> Temp dropped REAL low this morning tho.- I figure this could be a sign that eastrogen is very high??? Good news for o I think.lol
> Great news your clomid is giving you no side affects...Yaye :thumbup:
> So are you cd 3 ?
> 
> Yaye :happydance: meg that's brilliant news about your opk...and it looks like you did real good with the bd-ing too...
> My fx,toes crossed legs hair lol for you...
> 
> Momma- I'm sorry your having a anovulatry cycle :(
> I hope it all works out good for you in the end.:hugs:
> 
> Chere...good luck with the tww...got my fx for you here.:thumbup:
> 
> Crazy...what dpo are you know love? :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Hey Nat,
> 
> Wow sorry to hear about the bloody pee. I hope you're OK. Best to always check out with a doctor when things like this happen. You have to. Esp. with your weak kidneys. Which are getting better????
> You poor thing - you just need some thing positive to happen already!
> How about............a bfp?! :)
> 
> Yep I'm CD5 & I took pill 3/5 and still feeling really good. I'm glad for that. I usually get side effects if there are any
> 
> I hope you OPK turns positive this weekend! FX!!!! XOXOXOClick to expand...

Gawsh barbs your sooo right I really need something positive to happen...I am SICK of this one thing after another crap happening...

As for my kidneys I have felt great with them...I get the odd twinge here and there and sometimes an ache but far from the excruciating pain it can cause.
I even went as far as asking the doc if all the new pills I have self subscribed has anything to do with it...it was quite funny giving him the low down...
I started listing off what I took...and when I looked up from my counting on my fingers what I was taking his face was a picture...too funny....but he was very impressed how determined I am...
He then went on to reassure me that they are all FINE to take and NONE of them can hurt...just as long as I don't take very very high amounts of b6...

You know barbs I am feeling pretty excited for you and dh this cycle...the clomid is exciting...
Yaye we are the same cd5 so far...I'm not expecting to o till at least Sunday tho...
I wonder what happens there this time...I got this gut feeling you may o earlier...don't know why maybe the clomid.:flower:
Who knows lol

Well hope that packing goes well for you tonight barbs...nightmare houses...know how that feels all to recent...I emptied my loft...it was crazy..lol
But once it's started you can't go back can you lol...
I itched for a week...all the fiber glass insulation everywhere...I was like a mad crazy lady with the Hoover and then the steam mop around the house trying to make sure there was nothing left hanging around lol...glad you haven't got that to deal with aswell....:flower: 

You take care ok :flower:


BIG FAT EDIT:..... Ha hah hahaaaaaa I'm cd6 not 5 ....I can't count now ha ha haaaa.oh what's a day between friends lol


----------



## ChereMichelle

Ugh Nat, hate any kind of bladder/kidney type issues cause drinking all that water is such a pain! But it does help to flush and heal. But all that peeing lol! Yeah TWW....sigh....


----------



## natjenson

He he heee...just watched a film on my sky -called 30 seconds or less...too funny...
about to watch storage 24 ...having a late night movie night in on the sofa...drinking as much water as humanly possible...feel like my tummy is about to burst...lol ugh sooo bloated- not nice.
What takes a movie 90minutes it's taking like three hrs lol bc I have to pause and keep running to the loo for a wee....lol

Ok ladies I'm sooo depressed I'm all out of chocolate...boooooo lol

Hope everybody's having a great night me petals....:flower: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

OH MY GOD. Is anyone else being driven crazy by this colgate ad?? I don't know if everyone is getting it but takes up whole screen and keeps popping up out of the blue. I used to be able to minimize it and now it just keeps coming back. Seriously driving me batty. 

I don't envy you Nat, all that drinking 'n peeing! But now I want chocolate too....when what I should be doing is getting out exercising! Oh poo!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah nope, I always access from my phone no ads really! 

I've still been stalking this thread! You ladies are wonderful! Keep flushing that water through Nat and hope it improves! Otherwise I'm so excited to see all your cycles play out its looking really good with all this positive stuff!


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> OH MY GOD. Is anyone else being driven crazy by this colgate ad?? I don't know if everyone is getting it but takes up whole screen and keeps popping up out of the blue. I used to be able to minimize it and now it just keeps coming back. Seriously driving me batty.
> 
> I don't envy you Nat, all that drinking 'n peeing! But now I want chocolate too....when what I should be doing is getting out exercising! Oh poo!

Yes Chere omg its so annoying I mean don't get me wrong I like Kelly Ripa but I dont need to see her smiling face every 2 minutes... I hope they fix it~~~!!


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Hahah nope, I always access from my phone no ads really!
> 
> I've still been stalking this thread! You ladies are wonderful! Keep flushing that water through Nat and hope it improves! Otherwise I'm so excited to see all your cycles play out its looking really good with all this positive stuff!

Thanks OutLilFlu! Where are you at in your cycle? How are you doing?


----------



## Petzy

Morning Ladies..

2DPO not much to report around here for the next 9 or 10 days lol... boringggggg

Looking to be a nice day today though maybe I will have lunch outside in the sun


----------



## crazy84

Hey hey ladies!! So I am so obsessed with poas right now that I dreamed about it last night! Hahahahaha funny stuff... never had a dream like that before!! They were all positive in my dream..... maybe that could be a sign! Lol supposed to be 103 temp around here today.. so I am taking the kids to a water park!! Fun fun!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooo crazy! Those dreams are good signs!! Lol I'm 11 dpo today, pretty much expecting AF tomorrow, for some reason I'm convinced I'm out so I haven't tested at all, don't know what else to say, just one of those feelings! I might cave to peer pressure but I hate wasting $ and feelings on :bfn:s


----------



## crazy84

OurLilFlu said:


> Ooo crazy! Those dreams are good signs!! Lol I'm 11 dpo today, pretty much expecting AF tomorrow, for some reason I'm convinced I'm out so I haven't tested at all, don't know what else to say, just one of those feelings! I might cave to peer pressure but I hate wasting $ and feelings on :bfn:s

Well I am the girl to peer pressure you!!! Test!!!!! Ahhhhh such self control to wait this long!!!! Sometimes when you feel out the most is when you have the best chance!! ;) I can't wait for my tests to come in so I can start testing... Hahahaha even though it may be early yet!


----------



## ChereMichelle

OurLilFlu- I hear ya. I've yet to buy the IC's to pee on, I'm afraid I'll obsess like crazy and then feel disappointed. I ALMOST bought last month, but I made it through and held off. Of course I regret the decision something and wish I could join the POAS Club.....sigh...

I'm 5 DPO and absolutely nothing to report lol...we had a nice stretch of sun and now the Good 'ol Wet Coast weather is back and Vancouver has clouded over. It's raining. Ugh. Have a good one everyone!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah ya a few other girls on another thread are like 'its not about you, test for us!' Lol we'll see, I'm in bed and the thought of getting up and goin to the store in this rainy weather is not appealing, and my FMU is long gone lol excuses excuses I know ;)


----------



## crazy84

Hahahaha I love that.."it's not about you it's about us!" That is great!! I don't blame you. I wouldn't want to move if it were raining here... I call cloudy rainy weather the perfect lazy weather!! Too bad we hardly see it here!! But... I still think you should go and test!! Haha


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah ya I might yet, not much to do on a cloudy day, might experiment with poas I've heard ppl have tried it with diluted blood, I constantly bring extra lancets for blood sugar monitoring home from work so i might try that too... esp with a short-ish lp...oh the things a nurse empties from her scrubs... Lol tape scissors, gauze lol ill keep you girls updated if I go out!


----------



## Petzy

I hear you girls... I am actually usually really food about testing and dont! But once in awhile if I think I have symptoms in a cycle I will.... I got 10 IC with my OPK last month though so I have 8 at home - it will be hard not to test early with them lying around. Normally I can avoid it because I am way too cheap to spend $15-20 on a test...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I'm pretty cheap when it comes to that too, last cycle literally an hour after paying the spotting started, I don't know why I peed on them anyways, coulda used em now!


----------



## natjenson

Awwwwe girls you make me wanna test SOOOOO bad lol....I'm like -7 dpo pmsl....
Shits and giggles comes to mind ha ha ha 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hay barbs how are you getting on love? :flower:
Good I hope...:)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies! Just checking in for a bit. I'm so busy at work today/this week getting ready for my week off.

I am doing OK. The Clomid is causing me hot flashes on/off all day & a bit of irritability. So much fun, isn't it? I now have a small taste of Menopause. Not fun. 

Hope you ladies are doing well too xoxoxox


----------



## barbikins

And yes re: colgate ads. WTF?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> And yes re: colgate ads. WTF?

haha!!


----------



## natjenson

Lol I'm not getting them...I got a small advert across the top and the bottom....ahhh now is said it its going to happen lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...:)
> 
> Well I have had a right old weekend of it.
> Went for a wee and there was lts of blood!- I weed blood!
> It didn't hurt or anything but I did have a few aches here and the in my kidneys and tummy...
> Didn't go hospital (altho I know I should of )
> But I have been to the docters today...urine test was negative for infection but defo found blood...I am being monitored for a 2/3 days ...I have to drink TONNS of water and see how I go...if the blood is still present the doc will take it from there.
> Ugh...what now eh! Lol
> 
> I feel fine tho!
> 
> Yep hanging in there barbs...starting opks on thurs/fri...watching cm...
> Temp dropped REAL low this morning tho.- I figure this could be a sign that eastrogen is very high??? Good news for o I think.lol
> Great news your clomid is giving you no side affects...Yaye :thumbup:
> So are you cd 3 ?
> 
> Yaye :happydance: meg that's brilliant news about your opk...and it looks like you did real good with the bd-ing too...
> My fx,toes crossed legs hair lol for you...
> 
> Momma- I'm sorry your having a anovulatry cycle :(
> I hope it all works out good for you in the end.:hugs:
> 
> Chere...good luck with the tww...got my fx for you here.:thumbup:
> 
> Crazy...what dpo are you know love? :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Hey Nat,
> 
> Wow sorry to hear about the bloody pee. I hope you're OK. Best to always check out with a doctor when things like this happen. You have to. Esp. with your weak kidneys. Which are getting better????
> You poor thing - you just need some thing positive to happen already!
> How about............a bfp?! :)
> 
> Yep I'm CD5 & I took pill 3/5 and still feeling really good. I'm glad for that. I usually get side effects if there are any
> 
> I hope you OPK turns positive this weekend! FX!!!! XOXOXOClick to expand...
> 
> Gawsh barbs your sooo right I really need something positive to happen...I am SICK of this one thing after another crap happening...
> 
> As for my kidneys I have felt great with them...I get the odd twinge here and there and sometimes an ache but far from the excruciating pain it can cause.
> I even went as far as asking the doc if all the new pills I have self subscribed has anything to do with it...it was quite funny giving him the low down...
> I started listing off what I took...and when I looked up from my counting on my fingers what I was taking his face was a picture...too funny....but he was very impressed how determined I am...
> He then went on to reassure me that they are all FINE to take and NONE of them can hurt...just as long as I don't take very very high amounts of b6...
> 
> You know barbs I am feeling pretty excited for you and dh this cycle...the clomid is exciting...
> Yaye we are the same cd5 so far...I'm not expecting to o till at least Sunday tho...
> I wonder what happens there this time...I got this gut feeling you may o earlier...don't know why maybe the clomid.:flower:
> Who knows lol
> 
> Well hope that packing goes well for you tonight barbs...nightmare houses...know how that feels all to recent...I emptied my loft...it was crazy..lol
> But once it's started you can't go back can you lol...
> I itched for a week...all the fiber glass insulation everywhere...I was like a mad crazy lady with the Hoover and then the steam mop around the house trying to make sure there was nothing left hanging around lol...glad you haven't got that to deal with aswell....:flower:
> 
> You take care ok :flower:
> 
> 
> BIG FAT EDIT:..... Ha hah hahaaaaaa I'm cd6 not 5 ....I can't count now ha ha haaaa.oh what's a day between friends lolClick to expand...

Hey Hun,

I'm glad that you checked out OK. And funny about telling the doc all the pills you're popping LOL. I think I would be mildly embarrassed.

Our packing is under way & almost done but its wretched. And I'm sure moving in/unpacking isn't going to be brilliant either but at least the hard part will be over. Sounds like you had fun clean up - not!!!
We don't have anything major to do thankfully!!

And thanks for feeling positive for us. Clomid does bring a new element to this. It makes me a bit more hopeful. But every day I feel different. Yesterday I had a true moment of feeling what it may be like not to conceive again & it's scary. I just hope this works out for us. I don't want to wait years & years & years & then it happen some time in the distant future. I want it now. Why can't it be now?! I hope Clomid helps us.


----------



## natjenson

Awe barbs I know how that feels that sudden feeling you get....I have to stop myself from going into a full on panic attack sometimes....it's horrid...I try to keep my mind busy when I start to feel like that...like earlier i picked up the iPad and played words with friend with my brother...befor I knew it I was having alittle fun again...

I am feeling really hopefull for you barbs....:flower:

:blush: I was imbarressed to mention all that to the doctor lol....but I had to ask as I was worried something might have been a problem...I would have been Able to narrow it down as I was fine with my meds list and then I last week I started zinc and b complex and vit c...so I was worried it could have been one of them....but it turns out it was fine with the pills.lol
Altho I was imbarressed he looked very impressed...lol

Ugh hot flushes....not good i hope they subside .....it hate them wth a passion....you can feel it creeping up and then BANG a brick wall of heat...unescapable untill Mother Nature desides enoughs enough....
Horrible horrible feeling. I do hope that it stops for you barbs.:flower:
Try and breathe through it love .:)

So when do you go in for the actual process?....oh yeah I remember they monitor the egg health and size and then give you the trigger right?

Ii went on zita wests website last night and I learnt quite a bit about how they test for infertility now....very thourough these days...re assuring.
Well I guess I shall be asking my lovely doctor for all that in August....I soo wish I could just skip that month this year I am DREADING it...the whole August thing is getting closer and closer and ii really do not want to go there...I may even ask if I can bring my apt forward so I can rest a little easier with the whole process of my due date approaching...it's going to be real tough I know it....
I'm trying to keep my head up high and be strong but sometimes it's easier said than done.
And althoe I love Kate Middleton I am dreading her baby announcement....ill be over the moon for her but I know we had a close date so it's going to hurt like f&@!k

Ok enough of my crap lol....got my fingers major crossed here for you :flower:
I'm starting my opks on Thursday...but I hope I don't o too early again lol...

You take care love ok...:)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ladies, just a quick update, I caved and stopped by the dollarama just to appease all the bnb'ers and i think I got a faint one, I'm not trusting it yet but frer in morn probably if my temp stays up


----------



## butterflywolf

OurLilFlu said:


> Ladies, just a quick update, I caved and stopped by the dollarama just to appease all the bnb'ers and i think I got a faint one, I'm not trusting it yet but frer in morn probably if my temp stays up

How exciting!!! Hopefully a FRER will prove to you in the morning. Can't wait to see that test! Keeping fingers crossed for you and of course every other wonderful lady in here. :thumbup:


----------



## natjenson

OurLilFlu said:


> Ladies, just a quick update, I caved and stopped by the dollarama just to appease all the bnb'ers and i think I got a faint one, I'm not trusting it yet but frer in morn probably if my temp stays up

Awe lil flu so exciting....pls post your tests in the morning we'd love to see them...
Yaye im so happy right now I hope this it for you...:happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya it might just be a terrible evap, someone posted a similar one to mine and ended up being neg on another brand. Oh well, time will tell!


----------



## ChereMichelle

butterflywolf said:


> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, just a quick update, I caved and stopped by the dollarama just to appease all the bnb'ers and i think I got a faint one, I'm not trusting it yet but frer in morn probably if my temp stays up
> 
> How exciting!!! Hopefully a FRER will prove to you in the morning. Can't wait to see that test! Keeping fingers crossed for you and of course every other wonderful lady in here. :thumbup:Click to expand...

EXCITING!!! Keep us posted. Too early for me to test and besides, I never bought any cheapies lol....but....I had no idea Dollarama sold them! Oh dear. :wacko:

I just got home awhile back and had a super shit day. Received notice my clinic will be closing it's doors in September so out of a job. Out of the blue. I'm reeling. In shock. I love our clients, my co-workers, going to work every day...so bloody sad and what crap timing. Maybe I will be preg by then and if so, no EI payments...but aside from that my life has now got to change. A major change and I'm not ready to lose this. I have to absorb it and calm down. Its out of my control right? Time for a new chapter. Good luck to all, I'll keep reading, I just may not be posting much over next few days as I talk this through with family and co-workers. much love:kiss:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks for your reply, that's terrible news about your job. What do you do? You'll get through it I'm sure if you're having trouble you know you can turn to bnb


----------



## ChereMichelle

OurLilFlu said:


> Thanks for your reply, that's terrible news about your job. What do you do? You'll get through it I'm sure if you're having trouble you know you can turn to bnb

I work in Animal Health. Clinic that's been a neighborhood landmark for 60+ years is shutting its doors despite solid revenue and a client base. It's a shame. Owned by HUGE corporation based in US and Calgary.....need I say more? Devastating for community. We have 8 docs, never turn away an emergency and get tons of referrals a day from local clinics. :cry:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh that's so sad for you and the community! I kind of know the feeling I'm a new nursing grad and all the news here is more cuts and nurses getting laid off, it's sick! And so sad for the ppl that need the care, which I'm sure is the same for your animals :hugs:


----------



## natjenson

ChereMichelle said:


> butterflywolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, just a quick update, I caved and stopped by the dollarama just to appease all the bnb'ers and i think I got a faint one, I'm not trusting it yet but frer in morn probably if my temp stays up
> 
> How exciting!!! Hopefully a FRER will prove to you in the morning. Can't wait to see that test! Keeping fingers crossed for you and of course every other wonderful lady in here. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> EXCITING!!! Keep us posted. Too early for me to test and besides, I never bought any cheapies lol....but....I had no idea Dollarama sold them! Oh dear. :wacko:
> 
> I just got home awhile back and had a super shit day. Received notice my clinic will be closing it's doors in September so out of a job. Out of the blue. I'm reeling. In shock. I love our clients, my co-workers, going to work every day...so bloody sad and what crap timing. Maybe I will be preg by then and if so, no EI payments...but aside from that my life has now got to change. A major change and I'm not ready to lose this. I have to absorb it and calm down. Its out of my control right? Time for a new chapter. Good luck to all, I'll keep reading, I just may not be posting much over next few days as I talk this through with family and co-workers. much love:kiss:Click to expand...


Awe chere that's such sad news for you...I'm sorry that you going to be out of a job..:(
I really hope something else comes along for you soon love.
Lil flu is right tho we are here for you love on bnb.
I try to be positive with life even if it seems like there's no light ....so I will say that sometimes as one door closes another opens so HOPFULLY this is the case for you too.:hugs:

You take care love ok :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hhi lil flu....any news with your frer...I'm so excited for you I can't wait lol...I hope this is it for you.fx :flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey Nat, just woke up and took my temp, logged in for some extra oomph! I'm all of a sudden nervous! But my chart already tells me it's gonna be a bfp! I don't even believe it! Ok, I'm going to take it now, my bladder can't go much longer!! Eee!


----------



## natjenson

Awwwwee lil flu...test test test lol....I can't wait....
I hear about being nervous....:hugs:

I took at look at your chart last night (hope you don't mind) and I was like wow....your chart looks brilliant...I too think it's looking positive for you...Yaye :happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Pmsl ....I keep refreshing the page to catch the news ha ha ha....:happydance:
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

There it is clear as day! Holy moly!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## natjenson

OurLilFlu said:


> There it is clear as day! Holy moly!

Oh my days that is a bfp if I ever saw one...:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


YES I love it....big congratulations lil flu...Yaye.:happydance:
I'm so happy for you ...Yaye you did it.:happydance:
Happy and healthy nine months to you love...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Eeek still either not awake or too in shock to believe it. I had the biggest feeling of being out yesterday! Wow


----------



## natjenson

OurLilFlu said:


> Eeek still either not awake or too in shock to believe it. I had the biggest feeling of being out yesterday! Wow

Ahh it's great news I so happy for you...it will take a few days for it to sink in probably...it can get all too soreal but it will kick in...what did dh think I bet he is over the moon...

I bet all day all you do is think "wow...is this really happening "...lol
:flower::flower::flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

He doesn't even know! I didn't mention anything about the dollar store test and he left for work a while before I got up, early early, starts work at 6 am! 
If it was to happen I wanted to save it for Father's Day which is this Sunday... Don't know if I can do it! But it'll be worth it to see his priceless face!


----------



## natjenson

OurLilFlu said:


> He doesn't even know! I didn't mention anything about the dollar store test and he left for work a while before I got up, early early, starts work at 6 am!
> If it was to happen I wanted to save it for Father's Day which is this Sunday... Don't know if I can do it! But it'll be worth it to see his priceless face!

Ahhh yeah that's going to be wonderful...you should get a Father's Day card saying love from bump....:flower:

Waiting till Father's Day is a brilliant idea...
March baby too so a Father's Day gift this year ...mothers day gift next year..(oh wait do I you have Mother's Day in march in Canada?)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Actually FF put me at feb 21, which is my brothers birthday! If I go from lmp it would probably be different!


----------



## ChereMichelle

natjenson said:


> Awwwwee lil flu...test test test lol....I can't wait....
> I hear about being nervous....:hugs:
> 
> I took at look at your chart last night (hope you don't mind) and I was like wow....your chart looks brilliant...I too think it's looking positive for you...Yaye :happydance:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Ok silly question, do temps staying high in the post O days signal a BFP? I was looking at her chart too! I'm purposely reading EACH COMMENT to drag out the news, so almost there!


----------



## ChereMichelle

OurLilFlu said:


> There it is clear as day! Holy moly!

Oh....my...........I'm SO happy for you! Now I must go study your chart and see what you did lol :hugs: But honestly? Yay!!! Happy, happy!


----------



## ChereMichelle

natjenson said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterflywolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, just a quick update, I caved and stopped by the dollarama just to appease all the bnb'ers and i think I got a faint one, I'm not trusting it yet but frer in morn probably if my temp stays up
> 
> How exciting!!! Hopefully a FRER will prove to you in the morning. Can't wait to see that test! Keeping fingers crossed for you and of course every other wonderful lady in here. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> EXCITING!!! Keep us posted. Too early for me to test and besides, I never bought any cheapies lol....but....I had no idea Dollarama sold them! Oh dear. :wacko:
> 
> I just got home awhile back and had a super shit day. Received notice my clinic will be closing it's doors in September so out of a job. Out of the blue. I'm reeling. In shock. I love our clients, my co-workers, going to work every day...so bloody sad and what crap timing. Maybe I will be preg by then and if so, no EI payments...but aside from that my life has now got to change. A major change and I'm not ready to lose this. I have to absorb it and calm down. Its out of my control right? Time for a new chapter. Good luck to all, I'll keep reading, I just may not be posting much over next few days as I talk this through with family and co-workers. much love:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awe chere that's such sad news for you...I'm sorry that you going to be out of a job..:(
> I really hope something else comes along for you soon love.
> Lil flu is right tho we are here for you love on bnb.
> I try to be positive with life even if it seems like there's no light ....so I will say that sometimes as one door closes another opens so HOPFULLY this is the case for you too.:hugs:
> 
> You take care love ok :flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Nat. It really sucks. I absolutely love my job, LOVE our Clients....and I love seeing cats and dogs come in I've known since were tiny puppies/kittens! It's an awesome feeling to know they're still healthy, enriching people's lives....we've been such a part of the community on the North Shore it's devastating. It also makes no sense. I knew something like this would eventually happen when such a large corporation came in and took over. They lose sight of what matters; the people, the neighborhood presence....not sure how I will concentrate over the next 2 months.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey Chere, pointers for temps in the TWW is sometimes an implantation dip or a triphasic pattern. For me this chart just looked different, so smooth. But there are plenty of pg charts that don't have any "tell tale" signs... Temps that keep going up or stay up after your usual luteal phase is the definite kicker! 
Don't take tips from me! Lol this cycle actually had probably the least amount of bd in 6 months! But we did catch O day and 3 days prior! And I did start exercising :thumbup:


----------



## natjenson

Hi chere yep...lil flu is right...high temps that stay up is a good signal...and triphasic means a second temperature shift in your lp stage...and a dip is good to look out for-implantation...I think ii spotted a dip in lil flus at 5dpo...
She is also right that sometimes tho our charts can also give us no signal too lol...

So as long as your temp dosnt go below your cover line it's a pretty good sign but again it can also mean nothing lol

Hope that helps...

Re:job....
I totally hear you about the community being affected by incorperations ....is the any way you can all oppose this decision ...maybe get a petition done by the community as well as your collegues...
It's such a shame to loose your "way of life" around there....something will crop for up for I just know it...:hugs:
Hope your ok chere...:)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Congratulations ourlilflu!!!! How exciting!!!! Enjoy your pregnancy... It really goes fast!! So happy for you!!


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!!! Hope you are all doing well!!! Still no tests in the mail... Lol it said the 13th... I was just hoping they would show early!! Hahaha last night I had stretchy creamy like cm.... Very strange for this point in the cycle... Went ahead and bded just incase my body tricked me last week when I thought I o'd.... Very strange as I am pretty positive I am 7dpo....... Ok ok... So I am 28 now and not 16 anymore... However at the water park yesterday I forgot!! Hahahaha my back hurts so so so bad from the water slides!!! Hehe the kiddos had a blast and so did I.. Lol worth the pain!! Hope y'all are having a fabulous day... Mine is just starting.. I am enjoying my coffee!! :)


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Hey girls!!! Hope you are all doing well!!! Still no tests in the mail... Lol it said the 13th... I was just hoping they would show early!! Hahaha last night I had stretchy creamy like cm.... Very strange for this point in the cycle... Went ahead and bded just incase my body tricked me last week when I thought I o'd.... Very strange as I am pretty positive I am 7dpo....... Ok ok... So I am 28 now and not 16 anymore... However at the water park yesterday I forgot!! Hahahaha my back hurts so so so bad from the water slides!!! Hehe the kiddos had a blast and so did I.. Lol worth the pain!! Hope y'all are having a fabulous day... Mine is just starting.. I am enjoying my coffee!! :)

Pmsl too funny...sounds like you a great day lol...:thumbup:
Strechy does sound like fertile...so you did good for the "just in case " matter lol...
Hope them tests turn up ASAP for you...I'm going to be that bad friend that your mother didn't want you hang out with :rofl:... And tell you to test test test ha haha ha haha haa haaaaa....


Lol hope you get that bfp....this thread is awesome today...I'm sooo happy.:happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

OurLilFlu said:


> There it is clear as day! Holy moly!

Congrats!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months for you!!!


----------



## barbikins

Wow I've missed a lot! 

LilFlu, congrats! H&H 9 months!!! FX


----------



## OurLilFlu

natjenson said:


> I'm going to be that bad friend that your mother didn't want you hang out with :rofl:... And tell you to test test test ha haha ha haha haa
> :) :) :) xxx

Worked for me! I soo didn't wanna test yesterday! Bad friends for the win! :lol:


----------



## barbikins

Hey Crazy! Hope your tests come in the mail soon :) I hate that waiting game. I ordered 50 to make sure I had enough & plenty to go 'crazy' over lol.

Some woman Ovulate twice, some delayed so who knows but best that you did BD just incase right? Why not? :)

Water slides sound fun! I think I'd scream though...I'm not a big fan of heights & then defo not falling from it. Even in a slide lol


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat! How are you lady?
I've had & continue to have a busy week so I'm a bit MIA from here :(
I'd rather spend all day chatting though.
CD8 for me today. Gah you know what, this is taking for ever if you ask me.
I'm on the final Clomid pill today, thankfully. I hate the hot flashes. They SUCK.


Meg, where are you hun?! How are you doing? HOw many dpo are you by now????

I can't wait for this week to END!


----------



## crazy84

I screamed like a little girl!!! Lol 
I think 50 test is the way to go!! That way we can test test test!! I plan on being crazy with it this month!! Haha just like the past few months.. Hehe
So if I did ovulate twice.... Do I start dpo today??? I imagine I will be testing from tomorrow on though just because I don't know and will have plenty of tests! Lol
Nat- you won't even have to twist my arm!! Lol
Barb- are you done with the clomid. Now??? 
I am so excited for everyone.


----------



## barbikins

OK so I wouldn't be the only lame-ass screaming like she's 12. Cool :) LOL
Well I ordered 50 because I never order enough to be honest & I want to avoid spending money on FRER's. And this way too when I have a crazy day when I want to test three times in one day I'm not counting "how many do I have left & will it last?". This should last :)

I really can't comment on if you Ovulated twice or not I'm just giving you the possibilities. It could also mean nothing. I often have EWCM half way through the TWW or closer to my period which usually means AF is on her way b/c there's a hormonal shift & that can cause EWCM. 

Yep I took my final dose of Clomid today. Already feeling my skin sweating or I should say feels like heat coming off my skin. Yippee! :) I'm glad I'm done with them. I want to feel normal again.


----------



## barbikins

This week has been a tough one for me. The reasons? Other people who are pregnant.
This week alone I got my first invitation to a baby shower in August. We can't go b/c its the day before we take off for 5 days camping but it's my husband's best friend's baby so it's kinda weird. I would have done everything to make sure I could be there under different circumstances. But I don't think I can handle going to a baby shower. 

The other one is one of my closest friends finds out today....pretty much as we speak if they're having a boy or girl. I always find that finding out the sex of the baby makes it more real. And I am playing the supportive friend who gives a shit where as in reality I don't really give a shit.

Here I am popping crazy lady pills all week to TRY and get pregnant & I have to deal with all these extremely fertile, happy people who can talk about nothing else than their impending bumps. That's another thing. Why is it that people LOOSE their identities the minute they're pregnant? They can't stop talking about being pregnant or about having a baby & then their baby's arrive & that's all they talk about & that's all the photos they post on FB. Perhaps this is b/c I'm sensitive to all this but really. I just want to have a normal bloody conversations that's not all about "im having a baby". Is it so much to ask of these friends? ARGH.

OK rant over.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> This week has been a tough one for me. The reasons? Other people who are pregnant.
> This week alone I got my first invitation to a baby shower in August. We can't go b/c its the day before we take off for 5 days camping but it's my husband's best friend's baby so it's kinda weird. I would have done everything to make sure I could be there under different circumstances. But I don't think I can handle going to a baby shower.
> 
> The other one is one of my closest friends finds out today....pretty much as we speak if they're having a boy or girl. I always find that finding out the sex of the baby makes it more real. And I am playing the supportive friend who gives a shit where as in reality I don't really give a shit.
> 
> Here I am popping crazy lady pills all week to TRY and get pregnant & I have to deal with all these extremely fertile, happy people who can talk about nothing else than their impending bumps. That's another thing. Why is it that people LOOSE their identities the minute they're pregnant? They can't stop talking about being pregnant or about having a baby & then their baby's arrive & that's all they talk about & that's all the photos they post on FB. Perhaps this is b/c I'm sensitive to all this but really. I just want to have a normal bloody conversations that's not all about "im having a baby". Is it so much to ask of these friends? ARGH.
> 
> OK rant over.

Too true.!
:hugs::hugs::hugs: :thumbup:

Hope your ok barbs...:hugs:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

I'm OK Nat, thanks. I'm stressed out this week, that's all. 
It's a tough process & I don't think these pills are making me feel awesome either LOL
I'm sure there are hormonal side effects ;) But really...it's a sucky place to be in.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well I hope your symptoms subside and you have a great time thinking about your getaway! I have a super good feeling about the clomid and iui!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks hun! I'm glad some people are feeling positive about it.
I really feel nothing anymore. I don't feel excited or not excited. I am starting to get numb. You'd think multiple follicles means I should get pregnant right? I'm not counting on anything. I just want to get through this month.

I saw you on here a long while ago - how long has it taken you to get your bfp?!
Are you still waiting for Sunday to do it?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I had signed up in nov/dec because bcp were messing with my body, faking pg signs. So since then it's been pretty casual ntnp, in the beginning I wanted to chart to just figure things out... I really wasn't expecting much esp this cycle... Just goes to show I guess


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> There it is clear as day! Holy moly!

Wow!!!! That is amazing! Huge congrats to you Lil!!! How many DPO are you?

It is definitely inspiring to see a BFP on here :) I needed to see that!!

Did you tell DH??:happydance: Sorry if you've answered this already but I am still catching up from yesterday!

XX


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone I am caught up and wow a difference one day makes!!

So happy for you Lil and I think if you can manage to wait until Sunday that would be the ultimate way to tell DH - you can do it! I know it will be hard but its great timing!

Nat - How are you doll! Getting ready with those OPK I bet!! I had to LOL as well at your story with the doc about poppin pills... nothing shocks me now in this TTC process LOL!! :) xx hope you are doing great

Crazy - Sounds like you are fertile now so get BD'ing :) 

Chere - I am really sorry to hear about your office closing... I am not one of those people that believe everything happens for a reason but I certainly believe that you can turn a negative into a positive once you have had some time to absorb this... try to find an opportunity in it for yourself and I suppose start job hunting? I know it makes the TTC a bit less predictable of a situation but you have no control over that and I am sure things will turn out well. Big hugs to you!

Barb - I completely get what you were saying in your rant. I get it. And I dont just mean the baby showers or events and stuff - although I understand that part of it for sure. What I really resonated with was what you said about the never ending talk about having a baby or baby this baby that. Some of my friends who have had kids - it is ALL they freaking talk about. As if there is nothing left that is interesting to talk about when we get together.. and I have tried to evaluate if I am annoying because I dont have a kid, or if I am annoyed in general, and I think its definitely annoyed in general. I understand that of course people want to talk about their kids and whats happening with them - even in pregnany and whatnot - I am just saying a balance is important... there are lots of other things to talk about and engage in! But maybe that is just me... I love to get together with my friends and ramble on about 100 different things - kids included. I think you are probably sensitive to it but also annoyed. I get it. Big hug Barb...


----------



## Petzy

I am 3DPO today, nothing to report lol

I had a lot of cramps this morning for about an hour which is totally bizarre for me at this point in my cycle but at only 3DPO there is no way it was anything other than random... I know that :)

xx


----------



## barbikins

Yay Meg, you're back :)
Yes I know - missing a day is like missing a life time on here LOL

And thank you for understanding what I'm saying. We have to make a pact that when our time comes, we don't become like our friends. I know that when you're pregnant it becomes your whole world. I was pregnant once, I get it. But I always talked about normal things with my friends unless they asked about baby, I really didn't talk much about it. At least I believe I didn't?? :) LOL
Anyway, I have had these chats with friends who don't have children & we all feel the same. We can't feel like we've lost our entire identity. And I have to make this a vow when my time comes.

3dpo - exciting!!! WHOOO LOL
Hey are you testing 10dpo right?


----------



## natjenson

Ugh I have a bad headache...it's been 4 hrs now...I really don't want to take pain relief untill I've o'd in case it interferes with cm...I'm going to try and ride this out till I get to bed and if I wake up like this I will have to cave and take something...I feel like my head is about to split open.yuk.i hate this. :(

Cd 8 today and cm is rather watery...not suppose to start opks till 10 dpo wich is Friday but I'm going to start tmr instead.woohoo.

Hope everybody is ok...:)

Barbs :hugs: I know exactly how you feel.i know it's hard bc because you don't want to get your hopes up but try and be positive love.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## littlesteph

I'll join you. I've been testing since 4dpo I am 6dpo today and of course they have all been negative. I'm using internet cheapies I brought a pack of 25 when I started this cycle so have plenty to last till AF is due


----------



## natjenson

littlesteph said:


> I'll join you. I've been testing since 4dpo I am 6dpo today and of course they have all been negative. I'm using internet cheapies I brought a pack of 25 when I started this cycle so have plenty to last till AF is due

Hi there little steph...hello there my fellow Brit lol...
Wow 6dpo is still real early you hang in There love.:thumbup:
When is af due..how LNG have you got for testing :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## littlesteph

natjenson said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> I'll join you. I've been testing since 4dpo I am 6dpo today and of course they have all been negative. I'm using internet cheapies I brought a pack of 25 when I started this cycle so have plenty to last till AF is due
> 
> Hi there little steph...hello there my fellow Brit lol...
> Wow 6dpo is still real early you hang in There love.:thumbup:
> When is af due..how LNG have you got for testing :flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Hi :) 
yea it is I don't usually start testing this early but where I brought quite a few cheapies I thought why not :haha: 
AF is due around the 19th have about a week before I would usually test. xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey folks! I just skimmed the recent posts, we have a tornado warning going on over here, so far downpour, thunder, lightening and hail. A few funnel clouds spotted surrounding the city! Cuddling with the dogs! 

Meg, I got a faint line on a dollarama test yesterday at 11 dpo, pos frer this am and went to get bloodwork today since its my day off. I really hope I can make it to Sunday!


----------



## natjenson

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey folks! I just skimmed the recent posts, we have a tornado warning going on over here, so far downpour, thunder, lightening and hail. A few funnel clouds spotted surrounding the city! Cuddling with the dogs!
> 
> Meg, I got a faint line on a dollarama test yesterday at 11 dpo, pos frer this am and went to get bloodwork today since its my day off. I really hope I can make it to Sunday!

Oh my lil flu I hope you are all safe...I think if The uk had to live like that we be pooing our pants lol...

Has your bloods come back yet?
You can do it...you can wait...just imagine his face on Sunday...:happydance:
Something you can tell the grand kids one day eh.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

littlesteph said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> I'll join you. I've been testing since 4dpo I am 6dpo today and of course they have all been negative. I'm using internet cheapies I brought a pack of 25 when I started this cycle so have plenty to last till AF is due
> 
> Hi there little steph...hello there my fellow Brit lol...
> Wow 6dpo is still real early you hang in There love.:thumbup:
> When is af due..how LNG have you got for testing :flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi :)
> yea it is I don't usually start testing this early but where I brought quite a few cheapies I thought why not :haha:
> AF is due around the 19th have about a week before I would usually test. xxClick to expand...

:thumbup:plenty of time then :) .... good luck then steph...hope you get your bfp.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah I should get them tomorrow but my doctor was being a bag saying they won't give me a number they'll just do a urine.. Went to the lab and they did blood not urine and said there should be a # I can ask for. Just don't know if my doc will actually look it up! Grr


----------



## ChereMichelle

barbikins said:


> This week has been a tough one for me. The reasons? Other people who are pregnant.
> This week alone I got my first invitation to a baby shower in August. We can't go b/c its the day before we take off for 5 days camping but it's my husband's best friend's baby so it's kinda weird. I would have done everything to make sure I could be there under different circumstances. But I don't think I can handle going to a baby shower.
> 
> The other one is one of my closest friends finds out today....pretty much as we speak if they're having a boy or girl. I always find that finding out the sex of the baby makes it more real. And I am playing the supportive friend who gives a shit where as in reality I don't really give a shit.
> 
> Here I am popping crazy lady pills all week to TRY and get pregnant & I have to deal with all these extremely fertile, happy people who can talk about nothing else than their impending bumps. That's another thing. Why is it that people LOOSE their identities the minute they're pregnant? They can't stop talking about being pregnant or about having a baby & then their baby's arrive & that's all they talk about & that's all the photos they post on FB. Perhaps this is b/c I'm sensitive to all this but really. I just want to have a normal bloody conversations that's not all about "im having a baby". Is it so much to ask of these friends? ARGH.
> 
> OK rant over.

I'm sorry. Rant away. It's what we're all here for and we need to do. I know exactly what you mean. Stupid preggo people EVERYWHERE. :hugs:


----------



## ChereMichelle

littlesteph said:


> I'll join you. I've been testing since 4dpo I am 6dpo today and of course they have all been negative. I'm using internet cheapies I brought a pack of 25 when I started this cycle so have plenty to last till AF is due

HA! We are on same CD. lol. Cool :happydance:


----------



## natjenson

OPK DAY..... Yippeee :) 

I'm glad to say that my headache is gone now....omg I had thee worst headache of my entire life lastnight...reduced me to tears....so glad it's gone now tho.:)

I think I can safely say this is my favourite part of the ttc...the opks...the proof that my body is doing its job...well this part anyway lol...
The only two pink lines for Definate that I WILL see....when the opks are done and dusted I enter the hardest part....NOT weeing on sticks lol...for at least 10 days anyway lol...
Then I want to see TWO PINK lines this cycle not one....pleeeeeeeeeasse.lol

How is everyone today? Are all you pretty ladies ok? :)
Hope you all are. :thumbup:

Well I'm off to my mothers for the day...will be back early tonight for big brother Yaye I can't wait :happydance: woohoo...

Have a great day all...:) :flower: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## littlesteph

natjenson said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> I'll join you. I've been testing since 4dpo I am 6dpo today and of course they have all been negative. I'm using internet cheapies I brought a pack of 25 when I started this cycle so have plenty to last till AF is due
> 
> Hi there little steph...hello there my fellow Brit lol...
> Wow 6dpo is still real early you hang in There love.:thumbup:
> When is af due..how LNG have you got for testing :flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi :)
> yea it is I don't usually start testing this early but where I brought quite a few cheapies I thought why not :haha:
> AF is due around the 19th have about a week before I would usually test. xxClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:plenty of time then :) .... good luck then steph...hope you get your bfp.:thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

thank you
this is our first cycle actually TTCing for our second, I don't really have my hopes up, took quite a while to fall pregnant with our first xx


----------



## littlesteph

ChereMichelle said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> I'll join you. I've been testing since 4dpo I am 6dpo today and of course they have all been negative. I'm using internet cheapies I brought a pack of 25 when I started this cycle so have plenty to last till AF is due
> 
> HA! We are on same CD. lol. Cool :happydance:Click to expand...

Cool hopefully we both get a BFP :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Yay Meg, you're back :)
> Yes I know - missing a day is like missing a life time on here LOL
> 
> And thank you for understanding what I'm saying. We have to make a pact that when our time comes, we don't become like our friends. I know that when you're pregnant it becomes your whole world. I was pregnant once, I get it. But I always talked about normal things with my friends unless they asked about baby, I really didn't talk much about it. At least I believe I didn't?? :) LOL
> Anyway, I have had these chats with friends who don't have children & we all feel the same. We can't feel like we've lost our entire identity. And I have to make this a vow when my time comes.
> 
> 3dpo - exciting!!! WHOOO LOL
> Hey are you testing 10dpo right?

Agreed it is a pact Barb - I completely understand :)

4DPO now and yes I plan to test at 10DPO


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey folks! I just skimmed the recent posts, we have a tornado warning going on over here, so far downpour, thunder, lightening and hail. A few funnel clouds spotted surrounding the city! Cuddling with the dogs!
> 
> Meg, I got a faint line on a dollarama test yesterday at 11 dpo, pos frer this am and went to get bloodwork today since its my day off. I really hope I can make it to Sunday!

Yes I saw the storm warnings.. was thinking about my family in Edmonton! Hope all is well over there... major storms in the Ohio/Chicago area they say... yikes!

Best of luck with those bloods make sure you post the results!! :) You can make it till Sunday only 3 more days eeeek! I would understand if you caved but I think its a great idea!!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> OPK DAY..... Yippeee :)
> 
> I'm glad to say that my headache is gone now....omg I had thee worst headache of my entire life lastnight...reduced me to tears....so glad it's gone now tho.:)
> 
> I think I can safely say this is my favourite part of the ttc...the opks...the proof that my body is doing its job...well this part anyway lol...
> The only two pink lines for Definate that I WILL see....when the opks are done and dusted I enter the hardest part....NOT weeing on sticks lol...for at least 10 days anyway lol...
> Then I want to see TWO PINK lines this cycle not one....pleeeeeeeeeasse.lol
> 
> How is everyone today? Are all you pretty ladies ok? :)
> Hope you all are. :thumbup:
> 
> Well I'm off to my mothers for the day...will be back early tonight for big brother Yaye I can't wait :happydance: woohoo...
> 
> Have a great day all...:) :flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hooray OPK time - good luck Nat :)

Have a great day at your moms!!

xx


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone... 4DPO here - nothing going on LOL!

Had a few little cramps this morning like yesterday but not as much and it could be anything...

Was super moody last night out of nowhere and DH said ahhh I bet you are pregnant - dont make our baby grumpy. LOL I almost slapped him!


----------



## crazy84

Hey hey ladies!! Good morning from these parts of the world!!! About to make me some coffee and try to enjoy this hot day!! My son leaves today until the end of July! :/ he hates going so that makes it even harder!! Booooo cd 20 of a 24/28 day cycle!! Yay that means its coming to an end..... Ok....tmi************ this is my first cycle to really check cm... it has been creamy and it feels swollen inside there* sorry if that is too much... Don't know if it means anything at all... Maybe it is always like that this time of the month?! Anyway I will be noting that so I will know next month..... My tests should be here today!!! Yikes I am so awful that I can almost bet that I test at 2pm when the post office opens!!! Hahahaha geez it has been a long wait!!
Hope everyone is having or does have a fabulous day!!!!


----------



## ChereMichelle

Good morning Ladies- Hope everyone is having a good day so far! Love reading where everyone is at in their cycles and what exciting stuff (or in my case the TWW which is anything but exciting) is happening...I'm afraid I'm not too talkative. I've read everything to catch up on but as I try to reply now my mind is a blank to touch base with everyone. I appreciate the comments about my work. I'm not so much SAD at moment as I am angry. Angry at corporate greed not caring about community, mad that this huge company really doesn't give a shit about our thousands of clients and their beloved pets. I'm making sure Clients know- this is important. I'm struggling with the void that will come in september. I've been working alongside these amazingly compassionate people for 7 years. So. Sorry to rain on everyone's parade. Perhaps this is a sign- time to move on? Whatever the case I can't change it but must control how I choose to react to it. Pfft.

I'm 7 DPO and really not a helluva lot to report. Still never bought the damn IC's so no early testing for me...I'm trying to stay positive.

I hope everyone has a fabulous day- thanks for being here!


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> Good morning Ladies- Hope everyone is having a good day so far! Love reading where everyone is at in their cycles and what exciting stuff (or in my case the TWW which is anything but exciting) is happening...I'm afraid I'm not too talkative. I've read everything to catch up on but as I try to reply now my mind is a blank to touch base with everyone. I appreciate the comments about my work. I'm not so much SAD at moment as I am angry. Angry at corporate greed not caring about community, mad that this huge company really doesn't give a shit about our thousands of clients and their beloved pets. I'm making sure Clients know- this is important. I'm struggling with the void that will come in september. I've been working alongside these amazingly compassionate people for 7 years. So. Sorry to rain on everyone's parade. Perhaps this is a sign- time to move on? Whatever the case I can't change it but must control how I choose to react to it. Pfft.
> 
> I'm 7 DPO and really not a helluva lot to report. Still never bought the damn IC's so no early testing for me...I'm trying to stay positive.
> 
> I hope everyone has a fabulous day- thanks for being here!

I understand Chere - take the time you need you are allowed to have bad days and you dont have to chat much - just check in on us when you can :)
Hugs :hugs:

7DPO a few more days until you can test - if you want to! lol


----------



## Petzy

One thing I will add is I had absolute loads of CM last night.... It could have easily been from exercising but that doesnt often happen to me. Loads after my treadmill and then again later in the evening there was even more. So much for no symptom spotting!


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> One thing I will add is I had absolute loads of CM last night.... It could have easily been from exercising but that doesnt often happen to me. Loads after my treadmill and then again later in the evening there was even more. So much for no symptom spotting!

Awe meg that is a GREAT sign...I've seen LOADS of women have reported that sign and had there bfp on the site.:happydance:
Awe I really hope this is it for you.fx.:flower:

I'm rooting for you meg...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey, Im currently doing the two week wait i am due on next sunday, i havent got a clue how many days past ovulation i am because i dont know if i even did, i am currently on the pill but missed 2 days, i am not trying at the minute as i am trying to regulate my periods with the pill but i am still secretly hoping i will be, i have been having some strange cramps all day, tired and literally hungry all day straight after eating, i could just be being greedy lol 

Since i am planning on trying in september i have ordered 30 cheap pregnancy tests and plan to buy some ovulation tests. I have a feeling i am going to drive myself insane, i would never tell any of my friends or family this lol


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Hey, Im currently doing the two week wait i am due on next sunday, i havent got a clue how many days past ovulation i am because i dont know if i even did, i am currently on the pill but missed 2 days, i am not trying at the minute as i am trying to regulate my periods with the pill but i am still secretly hoping i will be, i have been having some strange cramps all day, tired and literally hungry all day straight after eating, i could just be being greedy lol
> 
> Since i am planning on trying in september i have ordered 30 cheap pregnancy tests and plan to buy some ovulation tests. I have a feeling i am going to drive myself insane, i would never tell any of my friends or family this lol

Hi Natalie :flower: great name btw lol...welcome ...sounds like you secretly really want this love.:thumbup:

Re:ovulation tests/opks.....I really would recomend these love as they will tell you if you have or not ovulated...
It really does help pin point your ovulation and takes ALOT of the wondering and the stress out of it all....
I wish you all the best over the tww and if for some reason it dosnt work out i wish you all the best for September too :flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## strawberry80

hi, not sure if you remember me, i posted when i started testing at 6dpo. Well today at 20dpo I finally got my BFP, i was testing twice a day, was borderline bfn/bfp this morning but this afternoon got a definite pink line that stuck around :)


----------



## natjenson

strawberry80 said:


> hi, not sure if you remember me, i posted when i started testing at 6dpo. Well today at 20dpo I finally got my BFP, i was testing twice a day, was borderline bfn/bfp this morning but this afternoon got a definite pink line that stuck around :)

Awe strawberry that's fantastic love....congratulations...:happydance:
Happy and healthy 9months to you :flower:.....

May I say tho...wow 20dpo ! That renews my poas hope...I always feel out around 10 dpo so that has really helped in the sense to not lose hope untill I'm REALLY out.lol
Thankyou....

You take care love ok...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hello ladies....top of the evening to you all...:)

Well I started my opks today and like I expected not much to report on the matter...
Still bd-ing LOADS..lol

Feeling a little stressed today....my DEAR mother had some....."some what" harsh ttc advice for me today.....
She told me to lose weight!!!
Like wtf....now I'm not large....but I'm not skinny either lol.......
I had an eating disorder for a LOOOOOONG time untill about 2yrs before I had Harry and I gained lots Of weight...I went from 7stone to 9and half stone.....
When I got pg I went up to a massive 13 stone....and after the birth I was DETERMINED to loose all the baby weight and a lil bit more......I succeeded but since my mc I have been comfort eating just a bit....I am now just over 9and half stone again....I'm so devestated my own mum thinks I am over weight....I have been trying to loose around 10 lbs recently(with a little struggle) but its been hard to shift this little extra weight and the LAST. Thing I need was that comment today....like f##ck mum thanks ALOT!

Well...I feel so uncomfortable already...and I'm down about it too....maybe this will spur me on some more but now I want to bloody cry ,eat tonnes of chocolate and a big fat juicy burger with extra cheese and down a massive milkshake.lol
I WON'T but I feel like it lol!

So tmr I am going to take serious action!
I am going back to my cardio boxing again...damm I feel like shit now !


Hope you are all ok girls...
Barbs are you ok?:)
Meg you to?:)
Mommaplus....seen the news earlier...big shoot out in st Louise ....man that's scary.
How are you love? Good I hope.:)
Chere how are you getting On in The tww?:)
Crazy have your tests turned up yet? :)
Lil flu did you cave?...hope you managed not to lol :)
Sorry if I forgot anyone....my headache is back and I feel like crap. :(

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## enchanted78

Hello ladies!

I love this post. I have been reading it on/off for the past few days! Hope you dont mind me joining the discussion - :)


I am about 11/12 DPO and just took a FRER today. I see a very faint line but figured I would ask for help! What do you ladies think? It's VERY faint!
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## brittany12

enchanted78 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I love this post. I have been reading it on/off for the past few days! Hope you dont mind me joining the discussion - :)
> 
> 
> I am about 11/12 DPO and just took a FRER today. I see a very faint line but figured I would ask for help! What do you ladies think? It's VERY faint!

I see a line, but it looks like the dye is still passing through. I bet once the dye has finished it will be a darker bfp!


----------



## enchanted78

Hi Brittany!

Oh thanks! I wasnt sure if i was going crazy! :) lol

That result was probably about 4 minutes later.


----------



## natjenson

enchanted78 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I love this post. I have been reading it on/off for the past few days! Hope you dont mind me joining the discussion - :)
> 
> 
> I am about 11/12 DPO and just took a FRER today. I see a very faint line but figured I would ask for help! What do you ladies think? It's VERY faint!

Hi enchanted...I will tweek this for you and see what I get love...oh btw welcome love :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hay enchanted...:thumbup:
looks like you got yourself a bfp there love...congratulations :happydance:

When is af due are you going to test again in the morning...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## enchanted78

Hi Nat!

Thanks so much! What exactly do you do when you tweak it? lol. Im really new to all of this :)

My AF is due around 5/15 (saturday).

A little about me:

This is my first month TTC so I would be REALLY shocked if this is positive! A friend of mine recommended the Clear Blue Easy Fertility Monitor and I gave it a shot after reading SO many great reviews. My peak days on the monitor were days 16 and 17 so I'm really not sure if I am 11 or 12 DPO. I am DEF going to test in the morning! ( I have been testing with dollar store tests since around DTO 7 lol)

thanks so much for your help xoxoxo


----------



## ChereMichelle

natjenson said:


> Hello ladies....top of the evening to you all...:)
> 
> Well I started my opks today and like I expected not much to report on the matter...
> Still bd-ing LOADS..lol
> 
> Feeling a little stressed today....my DEAR mother had some....."some what" harsh ttc advice for me today.....
> She told me to lose weight!!!
> Like wtf....now I'm not large....but I'm not skinny either lol.......
> I had an eating disorder for a LOOOOOONG time untill about 2yrs before I had Harry and I gained lots Of weight...I went from 7stone to 9and half stone.....
> When I got pg I went up to a massive 13 stone....and after the birth I was DETERMINED to loose all the baby weight and a lil bit more......I succeeded but since my mc I have been comfort eating just a bit....I am now just over 9and half stone again....I'm so devestated my own mum thinks I am over weight....I have been trying to loose around 10 lbs recently(with a little struggle) but its been hard to shift this little extra weight and the LAST. Thing I need was that comment today....like f##ck mum thanks ALOT!
> 
> Well...I feel so uncomfortable already...and I'm down about it too....maybe this will spur me on some more but now I want to bloody cry ,eat tonnes of chocolate and a big fat juicy burger with extra cheese and down a massive milkshake.lol
> I WON'T but I feel like it lol!
> 
> So tmr I am going to take serious action!
> I am going back to my cardio boxing again...damm I feel like shit now !
> 
> 
> Hope you are all ok girls...
> Barbs are you ok?:)
> Meg you to?:)
> Mommaplus....seen the news earlier...big shoot out in st Louise ....man that's scary.
> How are you love? Good I hope.:)
> Chere how are you getting On in The tww?:)
> Crazy have your tests turned up yet? :)
> Lil flu did you cave?...hope you managed not to lol :)
> Sorry if I forgot anyone....my headache is back and I feel like crap. :(
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Help me understand weight in stone- you say 9.5 stone now? Moms can be harsh, but please don't let it get you down. Many of us have a few lbs we could lose, but doesn't sound like you're grossly overweight! Try to let it slide off you and do the best YOU can. Make the best decisions you can, go for a family walk every night after dinner now that weather is nicer. I try to tell myself it's not so much about cardio and losing weight right now, it's about making little changes and getting out, getting moving. I'm currently wanting to lose about 15 lbs as I'm at the heaviest I've ever been and although others don't notice (trust me wearing scrubs all day helps to camouflage your body!), I notice it....but I try to go easy on myself. I'm healthy.

The TWW is booooooring. Sigh. Going to check dollar store for cheapie tests. I have never even bothered to look there! Who knows? As it stands now I have none....7 DPO and *ho hum* and all I want is a cold bloody beer :beer:


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!!! Tests came in!!! And of course I tested!! Lol pretty sure it is a bfn.... But if I stare at it long enough I see the faintest line (line eye) lmao!!!
Chere- our dollar store has them and they work great!! Well they have at giving me bfns! Hahaha haven't had an Evap on them ever! 
Have a cook out tomorrow!! So if I don't see a line I may have a beer or two.... But I am praying I see one... Even the faintest of faint!! I suppose it is crazy early still though!! Lol


----------



## ChereMichelle

crazy84 said:
 

> Hey girls!!! Tests came in!!! And of course I tested!! Lol pretty sure it is a bfn.... But if I stare at it long enough I see the faintest line (line eye) lmao!!!
> Chere- our dollar store has them and they work great!! Well they have at giving me bfns! Hahaha haven't had an Evap on them ever!
> Have a cook out tomorrow!! So if I don't see a line I may have a beer or two.... But I am praying I see one... Even the faintest of faint!! I suppose it is crazy early still though!! Lol

Yeah see, you're in the US tho right? Sometimes more stuff available there...I am curious if at ours. I've never seen, but I've never looked either.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ugh! Soo kicking myself I worked a day shift and picked up 4 hours overtime but in doing so never got the chance to call the clinic for my hcg results... Tomorrow morn it is :(


----------



## OurLilFlu

I just caught up a bit, welcome new folks! Nat, I used to get soo down on myself when my mom would mention about my weight and that's when I was a decent size! I could definitely go and lose all the weight I put on during nursing school, stress-weight. It was just starting to come off and now I gotta think about 2... Oh well! Just be happy in your own skin and the bfp will follow!


----------



## natjenson

enchanted78 said:


> Hi Nat!
> 
> Thanks so much! What exactly do you do when you tweak it? lol. Im really new to all of this :)
> 
> My AF is due around 5/15 (saturday).
> 
> A little about me:
> 
> This is my first month TTC so I would be REALLY shocked if this is positive! A friend of mine recommended the Clear Blue Easy Fertility Monitor and I gave it a shot after reading SO many great reviews. My peak days on the monitor were days 16 and 17 so I'm really not sure if I am 11 or 12 DPO. I am DEF going to test in the morning! ( I have been testing with dollar store tests since around DTO 7 lol)
> 
> thanks so much for your help xoxoxo

Hi Natalie :flower:
Yeah I can defiantly see a line...even before I tweeked it...:thumbup:
I really wish you the best of luck for Saturday and willing on your bfp love...I hope af stays away.:flower:

I would say that if the clear blue monitor says your peak days were 16/17 I would call day 17 1dpo...altho I might ad that I really don't know too much about the digital fertility monitors bc I use the opks...
I have been tempted to get a monitor tho.lol

Don't worry too much about testing since 7dpo lol...we all do it on here....poas addicts and proud of it lol...

Good luck Natalie...keep us updated wont you..:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Jess812

:wave: Hi., Ive been stalking this thread slightly... Could i join in please? 

Im now finally 8 or 9 DPO. (apps say different dates of ovulation!) 

I tested at 4 DPO and yesterday,, i knew even before i took the test that it would be BFN....i guess i just needed to POAS!! :haha:

Im in mixed minds if we caught ovulation this month, its our first cycle ttc#2. I got +OPK on CD 14,15,16. and we BD 13,14,16... 
I dont feel pregnant or really have any signs, When we ttc#1 we were so lucky and got pregnant the first month (yet past 4+yrs we we npnt and never fell pregnant....) I was able to wait until AF was due to test as i didnt think we wre pregnant & just 'forgot' about it until testing! 

Good luck everyone
:dust:


----------



## natjenson

Awe thankyou ladies...I was kind of shocked my own mother could be like that towards me...and I suppose unless it's your oH saying it lol it hurts even more....
She supposed to be on my side lol

Today I will be startingmy cardio boxing to get fit again...and i am going to go back On my Scarsdale diet on Monday....can't start till then bc I need to do a good food shop and stock up on them veggies.:thumbup:

I'm not so keen on this diet but it works lol

Thankyou all so much for your lovely support last night girls...I was feeling quite down...:thumbup:

Hope your all well me petals...
How are you all btw?- good I hope.:)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Jess812 said:


> :wave: Hi., Ive been stalking this thread slightly... Could i join in please?
> 
> Im now finally 8 or 9 DPO. (apps say different dates of ovulation!)
> 
> I tested at 4 DPO and yesterday,, i knew even before i took the test that it would be BFN....i guess i just needed to POAS!! :haha:
> 
> Im in mixed minds if we caught ovulation this month, its our first cycle ttc#2. I got +OPK on CD 14,15,16. and we BD 13,14,16...
> I dont feel pregnant or really have any signs, When we ttc#1 we were so lucky and got pregnant the first month (yet past 4+yrs we we npnt and never fell pregnant....) I was able to wait until AF was due to test as i didnt think we wre pregnant & just 'forgot' about it until testing!
> 
> Good luck everyone
> :dust:

Hi Jesse...welcome :flower:we all love to poas on here so your in good company...the girls on here are lovely very supportive too.:thumbup:
Sorry you got a bfn love...but you have plenty of time yet so hang in there lol
Looks like you did good with the bd-ing too...well good luck Jesse and lots of baby dust to you and I hoe af says away...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Jess812

natjenson said:


> Jess812 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hi., Ive been stalking this thread slightly... Could i join in please?
> 
> Im now finally 8 or 9 DPO. (apps say different dates of ovulation!)
> 
> I tested at 4 DPO and yesterday,, i knew even before i took the test that it would be BFN....i guess i just needed to POAS!! :haha:
> 
> Im in mixed minds if we caught ovulation this month, its our first cycle ttc#2. I got +OPK on CD 14,15,16. and we BD 13,14,16...
> I dont feel pregnant or really have any signs, When we ttc#1 we were so lucky and got pregnant the first month (yet past 4+yrs we we npnt and never fell pregnant....) I was able to wait until AF was due to test as i didnt think we wre pregnant & just 'forgot' about it until testing!
> 
> Good luck everyone
> :dust:
> 
> Hi Jesse...welcome :flower:we all love to poas on here so your in good company...the girls on here are lovely very supportive too.:thumbup:
> Sorry you got a bfn love...but you have plenty of time yet so hang in there lol
> Looks like you did good with the bd-ing too...well good luck Jesse and lots of baby dust to you and I hoe af says away...:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Hi, Thanks! Haha i never ever thought i was obcessed but after doing OPK everyday i think i just needed to poas again! lol. Im looking forward to chatting with everyone here. Its ok i knew it would be bfn, so didnt surprise me. Ive got about 5 cheap hpt left so really need to either hold out a few days so im closer to af for testing or get some more in!! x


----------



## Nataliieexo

natjenson said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> Hey, Im currently doing the two week wait i am due on next sunday, i havent got a clue how many days past ovulation i am because i dont know if i even did, i am currently on the pill but missed 2 days, i am not trying at the minute as i am trying to regulate my periods with the pill but i am still secretly hoping i will be, i have been having some strange cramps all day, tired and literally hungry all day straight after eating, i could just be being greedy lol
> 
> Since i am planning on trying in september i have ordered 30 cheap pregnancy tests and plan to buy some ovulation tests. I have a feeling i am going to drive myself insane, i would never tell any of my friends or family this lol
> 
> Hi Natalie :flower: great name btw lol...welcome ...sounds like you secretly really want this love.:thumbup:
> 
> Re:ovulation tests/opks.....I really would recomend these love as they will tell you if you have or not ovulated...
> It really does help pin point your ovulation and takes ALOT of the wondering and the stress out of it all....
> I wish you all the best over the tww and if for some reason it dosnt work out i wish you all the best for September too :flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thank you good luck to you too, i'm ordering some ovulation tests soon, i know i wont officially be trying until september i am so impatient and have to have everything in ready lol I'm going to get some folic acid next week as well i have read you should start taking them a few months in advance so i want to start taking them as soon as possible, my periods are so irregular they have always been so i am hoping the pill might help regulate them out, i'm so excited to start trying, i know it can be really tough but in the end it will be worth it :) it would be great if it happened this time round though but i'm not building my hopes to high.


----------



## littlesteph

I tested this morning I got a second line but it had no colour to it, so I'm counting it as a negative I am only 7 or 8dpo so early days yet


----------



## enchanted78

Hi NatJenson! My name is actually Kate, not Natalie lol :)

Thank you for the kind wishes! I hope the best of luck for everyone on here. It seems like such a great group of ladies :)

I will keep you posted re: my Sat or possibly Sun test!

I tested again this morning with another FRER and I saw the same faint line so I'm hoping for the best.

Yes, I would definitely recommend the clear blue easy fertility monitor. It's so easy to use and really takes a log of stress away from this whole crazy process! 

Btw- I think you look great! I'm sorry about your mom's comment! Don't sweat it :)


----------



## natjenson

enchanted78 said:


> Hi NatJenson! My name is actually Kate, not Natalie lol :)
> 
> Thank you for the kind wishes! I hope the best of luck for everyone on here. It seems like such a great group of ladies :)
> 
> I will keep you posted re: my Sat or possibly Sun test!
> 
> I tested again this morning with another FRER and I saw the same faint line so I'm hoping for the best.
> 
> Yes, I would definitely recommend the clear blue easy fertility monitor. It's so easy to use and really takes a log of stress away from this whole crazy process!
> 
> Btw- I think you look great! I'm sorry about your mom's comment! Don't sweat it :)

Lol oooops sorry must have got confused along the way there lol...
Hello Kate! :flower: lol
Sounds like you got your self a bfp love :happydance:
Thanks for thinking I look great :blush: :flower:
Hope them pink lines get prettier and prettier for you...:thumbup:
Good luck for sun-sat tests too ...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## enchanted78

Thanks NatJenson! Best of luck to you too :)

Lol! Hard to keep track! Have a wonderful day everyone. 

Xoxo


----------



## ChereMichelle

Welcome all new ladies! Good morning to all. 8 DPO *YAWN* Or is it 7? I dunno....kind of all the same at moment. Entering today's temp though, I noticed I'm consistently higher than normal in the DPO, is this normal? Hasn't come down much. Granted it's not SUPER high, but not normal either....I'm grabbing at straws


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hello ladies....top of the evening to you all...:)
> 
> Well I started my opks today and like I expected not much to report on the matter...
> Still bd-ing LOADS..lol
> 
> Feeling a little stressed today....my DEAR mother had some....."some what" harsh ttc advice for me today.....
> She told me to lose weight!!!
> Like wtf....now I'm not large....but I'm not skinny either lol.......
> I had an eating disorder for a LOOOOOONG time untill about 2yrs before I had Harry and I gained lots Of weight...I went from 7stone to 9and half stone.....
> When I got pg I went up to a massive 13 stone....and after the birth I was DETERMINED to loose all the baby weight and a lil bit more......I succeeded but since my mc I have been comfort eating just a bit....I am now just over 9and half stone again....I'm so devestated my own mum thinks I am over weight....I have been trying to loose around 10 lbs recently(with a little struggle) but its been hard to shift this little extra weight and the LAST. Thing I need was that comment today....like f##ck mum thanks ALOT!
> 
> Well...I feel so uncomfortable already...and I'm down about it too....maybe this will spur me on some more but now I want to bloody cry ,eat tonnes of chocolate and a big fat juicy burger with extra cheese and down a massive milkshake.lol
> I WON'T but I feel like it lol!
> 
> So tmr I am going to take serious action!
> I am going back to my cardio boxing again...damm I feel like shit now !
> 
> 
> Hope you are all ok girls...
> Barbs are you ok?:)
> Meg you to?:)
> Mommaplus....seen the news earlier...big shoot out in st Louise ....man that's scary.
> How are you love? Good I hope.:)
> Chere how are you getting On in The tww?:)
> Crazy have your tests turned up yet? :)
> Lil flu did you cave?...hope you managed not to lol :)
> Sorry if I forgot anyone....my headache is back and I feel like crap. :(
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat - I have had an ED for my entire life pretty much... I have been in programs at hospitals for it and everything so I completely understand. Do not let anyone make you feel badly about your weight or how you look. You are perfect just as you are. If you want to lose a few for the right reasons, then all the power to you - cardio boxing is awesome - and fun! But dont do it for anyone other than yourself. I am so impressed you lost all that weight after Harry that is amazing! You should be so proud of yourself for that. I am here if you ever want to chat about it you can PM me.... I have been down that road more times than I can count but I've been in recovery for 5 years now luckily... :) xoxoxo


----------



## ChereMichelle

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies....top of the evening to you all...:)
> 
> Well I started my opks today and like I expected not much to report on the matter...
> Still bd-ing LOADS..lol
> 
> Feeling a little stressed today....my DEAR mother had some....."some what" harsh ttc advice for me today.....
> She told me to lose weight!!!
> Like wtf....now I'm not large....but I'm not skinny either lol.......
> I had an eating disorder for a LOOOOOONG time untill about 2yrs before I had Harry and I gained lots Of weight...I went from 7stone to 9and half stone.....
> When I got pg I went up to a massive 13 stone....and after the birth I was DETERMINED to loose all the baby weight and a lil bit more......I succeeded but since my mc I have been comfort eating just a bit....I am now just over 9and half stone again....I'm so devestated my own mum thinks I am over weight....I have been trying to loose around 10 lbs recently(with a little struggle) but its been hard to shift this little extra weight and the LAST. Thing I need was that comment today....like f##ck mum thanks ALOT!
> 
> Well...I feel so uncomfortable already...and I'm down about it too....maybe this will spur me on some more but now I want to bloody cry ,eat tonnes of chocolate and a big fat juicy burger with extra cheese and down a massive milkshake.lol
> I WON'T but I feel like it lol!
> 
> So tmr I am going to take serious action!
> I am going back to my cardio boxing again...damm I feel like shit now !
> 
> 
> Hope you are all ok girls...
> Barbs are you ok?:)
> Meg you to?:)
> Mommaplus....seen the news earlier...big shoot out in st Louise ....man that's scary.
> How are you love? Good I hope.:)
> Chere how are you getting On in The tww?:)
> Crazy have your tests turned up yet? :)
> Lil flu did you cave?...hope you managed not to lol :)
> Sorry if I forgot anyone....my headache is back and I feel like crap. :(
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Nat - I have had an ED for my entire life pretty much... I have been in programs at hospitals for it and everything so I completely understand. Do not let anyone make you feel badly about your weight or how you look. You are perfect just as you are. If you want to lose a few for the right reasons, then all the power to you - cardio boxing is awesome - and fun! But dont do it for anyone other than yourself. I am so impressed you lost all that weight after Harry that is amazing! You should be so proud of yourself for that. I am here if you ever want to chat about it you can PM me.... I have been down that road more times than I can count but I've been in recovery for 5 years now luckily... :) xoxoxoClick to expand...

Congrats, YOU look gorgeous too. Both of you do. Life hands us many challenges, but we gotta work through them for the right reasons. For us. 2 powerfully strong women you both are, and I'm blessed to have your support.


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!!! Tests came in!!! And of course I tested!! Lol pretty sure it is a bfn.... But if I stare at it long enough I see the faintest line (line eye) lmao!!!
> Chere- our dollar store has them and they work great!! Well they have at giving me bfns! Hahaha haven't had an Evap on them ever!
> Have a cook out tomorrow!! So if I don't see a line I may have a beer or two.... But I am praying I see one... Even the faintest of faint!! I suppose it is crazy early still though!! Lol
> 
> Yeah see, you're in the US tho right? Sometimes more stuff available there...I am curious if at ours. I've never seen, but I've never looked either.Click to expand...

Chere do you have Dollarama out west? We have them everywhere here and they have preg tests most of the time! I know a lot of people get BFP's on them if you google them... But they are annoying you have to use an eye dropper - so stupid lol


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Ugh! Soo kicking myself I worked a day shift and picked up 4 hours overtime but in doing so never got the chance to call the clinic for my hcg results... Tomorrow morn it is :(

Ahhhhh!!!! Let us know!!

xo


----------



## ChereMichelle

Petzy said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!!! Tests came in!!! And of course I tested!! Lol pretty sure it is a bfn.... But if I stare at it long enough I see the faintest line (line eye) lmao!!!
> Chere- our dollar store has them and they work great!! Well they have at giving me bfns! Hahaha haven't had an Evap on them ever!
> Have a cook out tomorrow!! So if I don't see a line I may have a beer or two.... But I am praying I see one... Even the faintest of faint!! I suppose it is crazy early still though!! Lol
> 
> Yeah see, you're in the US tho right? Sometimes more stuff available there...I am curious if at ours. I've never seen, but I've never looked either.Click to expand...
> 
> Chere do you have Dollarama out west? We have them everywhere here and they have preg tests most of the time! I know a lot of people get BFP's on them if you google them... But they are annoying you have to use an eye dropper - so stupid lolClick to expand...

We do have Dollarama. Tons. I'm going to check after work today. An eye dropper? So what pee in a cup and then drop some on? Oh man....at least I work in a hospital, I can get a cup, a syringe lol....no hpt in an animal hospital tho! LOL


----------



## Petzy

Welcome Jess and the other newcomers :) we are a busy bunch over here...

Nat - How are those OPK coming?

Barb - Updates please! Any plans for the weekend?

Crazy - Keep on testing and keep us posted haha! I hope its your BFP!!

Our Lil - Looking forward to your HCG results today I bet! FX for you and thinking of you!

Chere - Did you head to the dollar store? :) I recommend ordering off www.makeababy.ca - Barb and I use the site and the deals are good... gotta love bulk!

As for me I am 5DPO - YAWN.... nothing happening for awhile over here LOL

I started some major spring cleaning yesterday and redid our whole closet in the bedroom... took 2.5 hours but a cold beer got me through it lol.... tonight I clean out bathroom cupboards - so glamourous eh?!?!? haha! DH is working late so I may as well make myself useful.

Tomorrow more cleaning and then going to see my Niece's recital in the evening and a family fathers day dinner after.... should be alright!

My girlfriend who is TTC (almost as long as me) has a horrid family doctor - she went to see her yesterday and she basically told her to stop obsessing about TTC, and to go have a glass of wine and get a massage! She said she is too Type A and "it will happen" and she wouldnt give her a requisition for bloodwork and ultrasound... like wow! My doc does what I tell her - she is great like that .... poor thing. She did get fertility referral thankfully though (even though she told her not to expect a call anytime soon wtf??) to the same clinic as me :) what we go through......

xx


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!!! Tests came in!!! And of course I tested!! Lol pretty sure it is a bfn.... But if I stare at it long enough I see the faintest line (line eye) lmao!!!
> Chere- our dollar store has them and they work great!! Well they have at giving me bfns! Hahaha haven't had an Evap on them ever!
> Have a cook out tomorrow!! So if I don't see a line I may have a beer or two.... But I am praying I see one... Even the faintest of faint!! I suppose it is crazy early still though!! Lol
> 
> Yeah see, you're in the US tho right? Sometimes more stuff available there...I am curious if at ours. I've never seen, but I've never looked either.Click to expand...
> 
> Chere do you have Dollarama out west? We have them everywhere here and they have preg tests most of the time! I know a lot of people get BFP's on them if you google them... But they are annoying you have to use an eye dropper - so stupid lolClick to expand...
> 
> We do have Dollarama. Tons. I'm going to check after work today. An eye dropper? So what pee in a cup and then drop some on? Oh man....at least I work in a hospital, I can get a cup, a syringe lol....no hpt in an animal hospital tho! LOLClick to expand...

It actually comes with the dropper just get a cup LOL


----------



## Jess812

Petzy said:


> Welcome Jess and the other newcomers :) we are a busy bunch over here...
> 
> Nat - How are those OPK coming?
> 
> Barb - Updates please! Any plans for the weekend?
> 
> Crazy - Keep on testing and keep us posted haha! I hope its your BFP!!
> 
> Our Lil - Looking forward to your HCG results today I bet! FX for you and thinking of you!
> 
> Chere - Did you head to the dollar store? :) I recommend ordering off www.makeababy.ca - Barb and I use the site and the deals are good... gotta love bulk!
> 
> As for me I am 5DPO - YAWN.... nothing happening for awhile over here LOL
> 
> I started some major spring cleaning yesterday and redid our whole closet in the bedroom... took 2.5 hours but a cold beer got me through it lol.... tonight I clean out bathroom cupboards - so glamourous eh?!?!? haha! DH is working late so I may as well make myself useful.
> 
> Tomorrow more cleaning and then going to see my Niece's recital in the evening and a family fathers day dinner after.... should be alright!
> 
> My girlfriend who is TTC (almost as long as me) has a horrid family doctor - she went to see her yesterday and she basically told her to stop obsessing about TTC, and to go have a glass of wine and get a massage! She said she is too Type A and "it will happen" and she wouldnt give her a requisition for bloodwork and ultrasound... like wow! My doc does what I tell her - she is great like that .... poor thing. She did get fertility referral thankfully though (even though she told her not to expect a call anytime soon wtf??) to the same clinic as me :) what we go through......
> 
> xx

Thanks :) Im planning on trying to wait a day or 2 so im about 10DPO then FX something will show! x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup, the faint one I got before the frer was from dollarama! Lol I didn't believe it at first I took a pic too early just to 'prove' it was a bfn for the crazy bnb'ers who were bugging me to test! Then it came through, I was scrambling to find my real camera then! 

1 more hour til the clinic opens... I think I might walk thru the mall for ideas on how to announce it to oh on Sunday... So many ideas lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

I decided to take a ovulation test even though im on the pill i was just seeing if anything came up, a faint line did, i read that the reason you have a faint line is because there is always LH present in your pee, but i was wondering if anyone knows if the LH was suppost to stop when your on the pill? 

Anyway im starting to think something is going on or maybe i am convincing myself that im pregnant that im just having these cramps and shooting pains in my hips. I've done nothing but wee all day and i only missed my pill 7days ago.


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Yup, the faint one I got before the frer was from dollarama! Lol I didn't believe it at first I took a pic too early just to 'prove' it was a bfn for the crazy bnb'ers who were bugging me to test! Then it came through, I was scrambling to find my real camera then!
> 
> 1 more hour til the clinic opens... I think I might walk thru the mall for ideas on how to announce it to oh on Sunday... So many ideas lol

Maybe pick up a onesie or something that has something on it DH likes... a theme or something? Or get him a fathers day card and write in it Love (your real name lol) and baby


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!!!! How is it going??? I am drinking my coffee(a must have) so I am fabulous!! I tested this morning!! Bfn...haha but I am only 8/9 dpo..... I am keeping a log of my tests in the test section!! On both, if I blow the pic up and stare real hard I see the faintest of faint line... But I guarantee you that is line eye from staring so hard! Hehe according to my short cycle last month af should be here the 16th... But if it is a normal cycle..which I am hoping... It should be here the 20th!! Last month I had spotting for days before af... None of that so far.. So hoping things go normal...or preggo this time!! Hope everyone is having a great day.. I am sitting here looking at my house thinking I better clean today.. But I am so not feeling it!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hcg was 85 at 12 dpo!


----------



## barbikins

ChereMichelle said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> This week has been a tough one for me. The reasons? Other people who are pregnant.
> This week alone I got my first invitation to a baby shower in August. We can't go b/c its the day before we take off for 5 days camping but it's my husband's best friend's baby so it's kinda weird. I would have done everything to make sure I could be there under different circumstances. But I don't think I can handle going to a baby shower.
> 
> The other one is one of my closest friends finds out today....pretty much as we speak if they're having a boy or girl. I always find that finding out the sex of the baby makes it more real. And I am playing the supportive friend who gives a shit where as in reality I don't really give a shit.
> 
> Here I am popping crazy lady pills all week to TRY and get pregnant & I have to deal with all these extremely fertile, happy people who can talk about nothing else than their impending bumps. That's another thing. Why is it that people LOOSE their identities the minute they're pregnant? They can't stop talking about being pregnant or about having a baby & then their baby's arrive & that's all they talk about & that's all the photos they post on FB. Perhaps this is b/c I'm sensitive to all this but really. I just want to have a normal bloody conversations that's not all about "im having a baby". Is it so much to ask of these friends? ARGH.
> 
> OK rant over.
> 
> I'm sorry. Rant away. It's what we're all here for and we need to do. I know exactly what you mean. Stupid preggo people EVERYWHERE. :hugs:Click to expand...

LOL yes totally that's how I feel. I am trying to rewire my brain every day to feel more happy for everyone who's pregnant than wish they'd go away :) LOL


----------



## crazy84

Soooooo since I am a poas addict..... Here are yesterday and today's tests tweaked to the best of my ability!! Bahahaha now please let me know if you see a line... If it looks like an Evap.... Or nothing at all!! Like I said yesterday... I have a cookout tonight and if no line I would like to have a drink.... If yes line I will not....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 12


----------



## barbikins

crazy84 said:


> Soooooo since I am a poas addict..... Here are yesterday and today's tests tweaked to the best of my ability!! Bahahaha now please let me know if you see a line... If it looks like an Evap.... Or nothing at all!! Like I said yesterday... I have a cookout tonight and if no line I would like to have a drink.... If yes line I will not....

That looks like a start of a bfp to me! Doesn't look evap. Are the lines pink?
ERMAGERD!!!! :happydance:


----------



## crazy84

barbikins said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Soooooo since I am a poas addict..... Here are yesterday and today's tests tweaked to the best of my ability!! Bahahaha now please let me know if you see a line... If it looks like an Evap.... Or nothing at all!! Like I said yesterday... I have a cookout tonight and if no line I would like to have a drink.... If yes line I will not....
> 
> That looks like a start of a bfp to me! Doesn't look evap. Are the lines pink?
> ERMAGERD!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hahaha I say ermagerd too!!! Lmao lmao I can't tell....I mean I tweaked the hell out of that pic!! Hahaha I am almost scared I created those damn lines!! Lol but I have been super emotional the last few days... Could be because my son had to leave though!! Eeeek...... Idk!!! I will obviously be poas in the morning again!! Bahahaha I love to see people who are strong enough to wait...I am all over here like...um.... I just CAN'T!!


----------



## barbikins

HI Ladies!

I'm sorry - I've been MIA. I've been stupid busy at work & in life in general.
I have to be honest that I'll probably be a bit MIA for the next few days. We have to pack up the house this weekend & be ready by Sunday night. Monday we pick up keys & then go to the new house to clean a bit. Tuesday we move. So you probably won't have my full attention or long messages but I'll check in every day & say hello!!

Firstly Nat, I'm so sorry your mom was so insensitive. I have a feeling she didn't mean it out of being callous but the truth of it is, if you are overweight it can affect your ability to conceive. At this point if your doctor was concerned about weight, he/she would have mentioned some thing. I don't understand stones. I only understand pounds so if you're 9 pounds that's little :) LOL
Anyway my point is, you look great - I agree w/the ladies & seriously unless you were obese, this is not the right comment for anyone to make other than a doctor. I do think your mom meant well though - or at least I hope. Am I giving her too much credit? I don't know the lady.
Parents love to comment on weight & depending on your background even more so. Eastern European love to keep tabs. My mom would comment on my weight ever time I saw her. Whether it's I gained or lost & it was like 'what the fuck does this matter?'. Anyway I'm just used to it.

Meg, I'm so sorry you suffered with eating disorders. So many girls have this. It would be so nice if woman/girls just loved their bodies & not tried to be some skinny cover girl model. I have about 10lbs on me that I still haven't lost since being pregnant & then drinking too much (lol) but I'm trying not to obsess. I don't love the extra weight but that's why I started running. So I know I have to burn calories & start moving also for health reasons & to be fit, in shape & not feel sore & broken. That's the main point. Being healthy!

Nothing much going on here. I am CD9 & I go in tomorrow morning for CD10 ultrasound & then every day until the final IUI. No sleeping in again for this lady. I'll update you guys tomorrow & I hope I know how many follicles have matured & how much I should anticipate for the IUI. EEK. I'm really nervous. Nervous if I have too many follicles & nervous if I only have 1.

Welcome newcomers too! I hope you guys get your bfps soon! And I'll get more acquainted once my life settles & I have a bit more time to keep up. Damn what happens when I miss half a day, never mind a whole day! LOL

XOXOXOX


----------



## barbikins

crazy84 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Soooooo since I am a poas addict..... Here are yesterday and today's tests tweaked to the best of my ability!! Bahahaha now please let me know if you see a line... If it looks like an Evap.... Or nothing at all!! Like I said yesterday... I have a cookout tonight and if no line I would like to have a drink.... If yes line I will not....
> 
> That looks like a start of a bfp to me! Doesn't look evap. Are the lines pink?
> ERMAGERD!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha I say ermagerd too!!! Lmao lmao I can't tell....I mean I tweaked the hell out of that pic!! Hahaha I am almost scared I created those damn lines!! Lol but I have been super emotional the last few days... Could be because my son had to leave though!! Eeeek...... Idk!!! I will obviously be poas in the morning again!! Bahahaha I love to see people who are strong enough to wait...I am all over here like...um.... I just CAN'T!!Click to expand...

If I were you, I'd test again this evening & see if the line gets darker. In addition to tomorrow morning. Can you post an untweaked version?? I'd like to see it untouched.


----------



## crazy84

Yes I will!! On the Untweaked I have to stare crazy hard to see anything!! Lol and then I feel like it is just line eye!! That's a good idea.. I will test tonight before the cookout!!! ;) hahaha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Yes I will!! On the Untweaked I have to stare crazy hard to see anything!! Lol and then I feel like it is just line eye!! That's a good idea.. I will test tonight before the cookout!!! ;) hahaha

Awe crazy crazy crazy :happydance: 
I DEFIANTLY see lines!!!
I saw your tweeked ones back along and carried on reading the posts to catch up and I get to this last one and I see better lines on the UNTWEEKKED...:flower:

Barbs is right test again tonight...and again in the morning and the poas in me says again smu and again in the afternoon and maybe just one more for the hell of it ha ha ha ha haaaa...:haha: 
See I told you I be your bad friend :rofl: ha haaa

Naaa I think you may have the start of your bfp here crazy ...you should defo see a progression in the next 48 hrs if it is....
Wow you preggos are dropping like flys this week lol...

Make sure you post us your tests for this evening love ,and the mornings I'm so excited for you :happydance:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> HI Ladies!
> 
> I'm sorry - I've been MIA. I've been stupid busy at work & in life in general.
> I have to be honest that I'll probably be a bit MIA for the next few days. We have to pack up the house this weekend & be ready by Sunday night. Monday we pick up keys & then go to the new house to clean a bit. Tuesday we move. So you probably won't have my full attention or long messages but I'll check in every day & say hello!!
> 
> Firstly Nat, I'm so sorry your mom was so insensitive. I have a feeling she didn't mean it out of being callous but the truth of it is, if you are overweight it can affect your ability to conceive. At this point if your doctor was concerned about weight, he/she would have mentioned some thing. I don't understand stones. I only understand pounds so if you're 9 pounds that's little :) LOL
> Anyway my point is, you look great - I agree w/the ladies & seriously unless you were obese, this is not the right comment for anyone to make other than a doctor. I do think your mom meant well though - or at least I hope. Am I giving her too much credit? I don't know the lady.
> Parents love to comment on weight & depending on your background even more so. Eastern European love to keep tabs. My mom would comment on my weight ever time I saw her. Whether it's I gained or lost & it was like 'what the fuck does this matter?'. Anyway I'm just used to it.
> 
> Meg, I'm so sorry you suffered with eating disorders. So many girls have this. It would be so nice if woman/girls just loved their bodies & not tried to be some skinny cover girl model. I have about 10lbs on me that I still haven't lost since being pregnant & then drinking too much (lol) but I'm trying not to obsess. I don't love the extra weight but that's why I started running. So I know I have to burn calories & start moving also for health reasons & to be fit, in shape & not feel sore & broken. That's the main point. Being healthy!
> 
> Nothing much going on here. I am CD9 & I go in tomorrow morning for CD10 ultrasound & then every day until the final IUI. No sleeping in again for this lady. I'll update you guys tomorrow & I hope I know how many follicles have matured & how much I should anticipate for the IUI. EEK. I'm really nervous. Nervous if I have too many follicles & nervous if I only have 1.
> 
> Welcome newcomers too! I hope you guys get your bfps soon! And I'll get more acquainted once my life settles & I have a bit more time to keep up. Damn what happens when I miss half a day, never mind a whole day! LOL
> 
> XOXOXOX

Yaye barbs I missed you gal.:flower:
I been trying to keep things going on here for you hope you don't mind...:flower:
This is exciting the iui...I here you about being nervous...I'm glad you have something to keep your mind off things too what with the move and busy at work.
Looking forward to hear how your lil follys are progressing tmr...Yaye.:happydance:

Re:the mother!
Lol she "probably" didn't mean to hurt me but she dosnt mind pulling no punches when it comes to being brutally honest to me...
I don't think she realised the effect it would have had on me...and as for being over weight lol I think she must have had her old glasses on or something lol...
I HAVE put on a pound or two but defo not overweight .lol
Corrrr imagine I said it to her...oh crumbs my head would be rolling down the road lol...
Out of pure respect I wouldn't tho...and a little fear in me too lol :haha:

I'm just going to take my diet easy from Monday...and step up my exercise alittle and just RELAX in general...let my body "do it's thang" with the ttc...
Not only that I had a friendly telling off today...lol :dohh:
She meant well tho...:flower::thumbup::flower::thumbup::flower::thumbup:

Well barbs I'm on the edge of my seat for you love and send shed loads of positive vibes over to you...ready -~-~-~-~ CATCH ....:thumbup: lol

You take care barbs :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I will!! On the Untweaked I have to stare crazy hard to see anything!! Lol and then I feel like it is just line eye!! That's a good idea.. I will test tonight before the cookout!!! ;) hahaha
> 
> Awe crazy crazy crazy :happydance:
> I DEFIANTLY see lines!!!
> I saw your tweeked ones back along and carried on reading the posts to catch up and I get to this last one and I see better lines on the UNTWEEKKED...:flower:
> 
> Barbs is right test again tonight...and again in the morning and the poas in me says again smu and again in the afternoon and maybe just one more for the hell of it ha ha ha ha haaaa...:haha:
> See I told you I be your bad friend :rofl: ha haaa
> 
> Naaa I think you may have the start of your bfp here crazy ...you should defo see a progression in the next 48 hrs if it is....
> Wow you preggos are dropping like flys this week lol...
> 
> Make sure you post us your tests for this evening love ,and the mornings I'm so excited for you :happydance:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Hahaha that made me laugh out loud!!! Everytime I go to the bathroom today I want to poas!!! Hehe but my urine has looked diluted so I have held out!! You do see it on the untweaked???? Eeeeek!!! Ok... I will post this evenings pic when I take it!!!!


----------



## crazy84

I posted them on a site called can you see a line and 40percent have voted Evap!! Eek... Idk


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> I posted them on a site called can you see a line and 40percent have voted Evap!! Eek... Idk

OHHHHH booo....well time will tell love...I really hope it's not...they look like they have colour to me so let's see eh...:flower:

In 48 hrs you will have a clearer answer...hgc doubles every couple of days so them lines should be much darker by then:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Petzy said:


> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> Yup, the faint one I got before the frer was from dollarama! Lol I didn't believe it at first I took a pic too early just to 'prove' it was a bfn for the crazy bnb'ers who were bugging me to test! Then it came through, I was scrambling to find my real camera then!
> 
> 1 more hour til the clinic opens... I think I might walk thru the mall for ideas on how to announce it to oh on Sunday... So many ideas lol
> 
> Maybe pick up a onesie or something that has something on it DH likes... a theme or something? Or get him a fathers day card and write in it Love (your real name lol) and babyClick to expand...

Oh and jeez I guess it's about time to introduce myself! My real name is Talia!


----------



## natjenson

Hi talia...:flower:.... Btw that's a georgous name.:)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks! Hahah I feel so silly not saying anything sooner, I just picked all your names up thru the thread! Ps. Did you see? Hcg was 85 :)


----------



## crazy84

I have never introduced myself properly either!! My name is Ashley i am 28 and this is my family!! My hubby is 27 my kiddos are 11,10, & 2
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## barbikins

HI Ashley!!! Nice family :) Wow 28 & 3 kids eh? I'd never imagine lol


----------



## barbikins

OurLilFlu said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> Yup, the faint one I got before the frer was from dollarama! Lol I didn't believe it at first I took a pic too early just to 'prove' it was a bfn for the crazy bnb'ers who were bugging me to test! Then it came through, I was scrambling to find my real camera then!
> 
> 1 more hour til the clinic opens... I think I might walk thru the mall for ideas on how to announce it to oh on Sunday... So many ideas lol
> 
> Maybe pick up a onesie or something that has something on it DH likes... a theme or something? Or get him a fathers day card and write in it Love (your real name lol) and babyClick to expand...
> 
> Oh and jeez I guess it's about time to introduce myself! My real name is Talia!Click to expand...

Hi Talila :)


----------



## barbikins

crazy84 said:


> Yes I will!! On the Untweaked I have to stare crazy hard to see anything!! Lol and then I feel like it is just line eye!! That's a good idea.. I will test tonight before the cookout!!! ;) hahaha

Hey hun, untweaked I don't see anything. But I also notice that online when you post, the lines are lighter than in real life.


----------



## crazy84

barbikins said:


> HI Ashley!!! Nice family :) Wow 28 & 3 kids eh? I'd never imagine lol

Yeah..... I started out young..... I had my first two and 16 & 18 hehehe and thank you!!


----------



## crazy84

barbikins said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I will!! On the Untweaked I have to stare crazy hard to see anything!! Lol and then I feel like it is just line eye!! That's a good idea.. I will test tonight before the cookout!!! ;) hahaha
> 
> Hey hun, untweaked I don't see anything. But I also notice that online when you post, the lines are lighter than in real life.Click to expand...

I really didn't see them until tweaked either unless I starred a hole thru them. Lol and that's when I assumed line eye


----------



## barbikins

its possible its just an evap or shadow of where the test strip would be. 
all tests have some thing like this at some point.
fingers crossed for tomorrow morning!


----------



## natjenson

Yaye hi Ashley...you and your family look lovely in your pic ...your younger than I thought tho.lol :) 
And you have beautifull hair too.:)
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi talia...:) saw your hgc levels that's great for 12 dpo...( it was 12dpo wasn't it lol?)

I bet that made it more real for you didn't it...not long to go till you tell dh :happydance:
You will tell us how you did it won't you :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi barbs how are you holding up tonight? :)
How's the non wine going? :thumbup:
Hope your ok :flower:

Meg how's the ttw treating you? Kindly I hope. Is the cm still there has it increased? I read that is a great sign :flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> Yaye hi Ashley...you and your family look lovely in your pic ...your younger than I thought tho.lol :)
> And you have beautifull hair too.:)
> :) :) :) xxx

Thank you!!! I have always liked my red hair... But not my pale skin that goes along with it!! Lol yeah I started out young.... My first kids were obviously not planned at all.... Funny the ones I am planning are harder to conceive!! I am wanting one more because my other 2 are so much older than my youngest! Plus it makes me so sad that they are growing so fast!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya it definitely feels a bit more real... But still, lots of time assessing babies at work its like 'really? I'll have one of you in how log? What?' Lol 
I will definitely tell you all about it! I think I know what I'll do, I did pick up a book that's title is 'dude you're gonna be a dad'! Priceless!! 
Hope everyone else's nights are better than mine, at work for another 6hrs


----------



## Jess812

well ive made it for not testing today.. busting for a wee this morn so didnt test lol. With been 9DPO id want to test FMU... But il test tomorrow! :)


----------



## cherry cheeks

Can I join you guys?! I'm on 8/9dpo and I think I might take my first test today. Not had any symptoms yet but my fingers and toes are crossed that I get a BFP soon


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone!

talia and Ashley nice to know your real names! Great HCG number Talia that is so exciting. I love that you bought that book for DH he is going to be surprised tomorrow! Have you kept the secret?

Ashley you have a beautiful family wow! And yes I definitely thought you would be in late 30s so kudos to you a young supermom! 

barb good luck with the packing and move!! And most of all the IUI lol!! Check in on us when you can. 
And thanks for your kind words Barb re eating disorders I totally agree 

Nat how's the OPK coming and how are you feeling?? Hope all is well. 

6dpo over here. 2ww dragging on as usual. The CM is still there actually but I don't know at what point I dry up so its hard for me to say if that's normal or not LOL

About to start some spring cleaning and then head out for some sun

Xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha yes nice to 'meet' you all and yes I've held out for the surprise, I've been working lots so its been easy and I really haven't had any symptoms that are noticeable, just hungry and thirsty lol I was afraid I'd be yacking and it would give me away! Lol hope everyone's cycles are just trucking along, even if its a boring time!


----------



## ChereMichelle

morning! Haven't caught up yet on all yesterdays news. Coffee brewing then I'll be human. Question tho, 9 DPO and temp is rising...is this indicative of anything, like say, oh I dunno, a BFP?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Could be, i don't tend to give any temps in the TWW any weight. If you look back at a few if my charts my reg patters was like two hills. I didn't even bat my eyes at this cycle when it had a completely different look lol if it keeps going higher I'd say you are in luck!


----------



## crazy84

Hey hey good morning ladies!!!! Well I tested again and the tests look the same if not whiter... Lol so we will say those were Evaps!! I am not sure how I am feeling a out this cycle.... I had felt real positive about it.... But now I am not so sure... There is still time though!!! :):):) I hope you all are having a fabulous day!!! I really enjoy waking up and reading everyone's posts!! You guys rock!!


----------



## Jess812

Right i caved and tested a while ago!!

Has anyone got like a positive but its a white kinda line?? I can see another line in different lights/angles i hole the test.... my minds going crazy if its a duff test, messing with my head or just a negative test!!?? xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sorry love but its gotta have colour to it, if it's white or grey it's probably an evap! Good luck


----------



## Jess812

OurLilFlu said:


> Sorry love but its gotta have colour to it, if it's white or grey it's probably an evap! Good luck

Yeah thats what i thought too... Looked again and its clear two lines but test line has no color to it.... il test again in morning but with FMU and use two different brands ive got.

FX some color comes up!!


----------



## Jess812

im dying to test everytime i need to pee now :dohh::haha:


----------



## crazy84

Jess812 said:


> im dying to test everytime i need to pee now :dohh::haha:

I have been the same way!! Hahaha already tested twice this morning and its only after lunch now...and I am considering wasting another test... Bahahaha


----------



## Jess812

crazy84 said:


> Jess812 said:
> 
> 
> im dying to test everytime i need to pee now :dohh::haha:
> 
> I have been the same way!! Hahaha already tested twice this morning and its only after lunch now...and I am considering wasting another test... BahahahaClick to expand...

Its only since i 'thought' it was possibly bfp... i want to see with another test lol. This was only about an hour / 2 hours ago :dohh: Never realized is be obsessed to poas x


----------



## crazy84

Can you tell if this has color??? Almost positive it is anevap as it showed up later... Just keeping record of them
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies!
Been mad packing!!!
I got 2 follicles!!! IUI will be either Monday/Tuesday or Tuesday/Wednesday!!
Will post you guys later. I am so tired today zzzzz

How is everyone?


----------



## barbikins

Hi crazy. Hard for me to tell. I see something though. Hope its the start of your bfp!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Same as barb said its hard to tell, if it is its really faint but could be the start of a bfp. 

So excited to hear about the iui and 2 follicles is great news! Wee! I feel ya on the tiredness, I'm exhausted today and somehow I gotta drag myself to a bachelorette party, I'll be sleeping on the dance floor!


----------



## natjenson

:flower: HI LADIES .....
Sorry I've been alittle Mia....I've had such a bad headache and haven't been able to look at my iPad too long as the brightness hurts my eyes to look.
feeling much better today tho.:thumbup:

Hi cherry cheeks :flower: welcome love...how did it go with your test? 

Talia how did it go with DH ? I bet it was real exciting telling him :flower:

Crazy your test looks promising :happydance:...I hope it's not one of those horrid Evaps...fx ...have you tested again today? :flower:

Barbs...Yaye 2 eggys :happydance:...that's great news...fx it all goes well with the iui love.:flower:

Chere...how's the tww treating you love...any news with the doller store tests.did you find them have you tested? :flower:

Meg...the cm sounds great :thumbup:
Any other symptoms yet? :flower:

Oh my I don't know if I have missed anyone...so many to catch up with lol...and my head is still a little hazey with the headaches...:flower:


Well my opks are going great! Looks like I'm gearing up...hoping to see a positive opk around Monday/Tuesday ...:thumbup:
Yet to take my evening one so lets see how that goes.
Barbs looks like we might be ttw buddies again :happydance:

So how is everybody today good I hopes.:thumbup:
Well ill be back later to check in again...

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LiLi2

Hey ladies, mind if I join in? This thread seems lively and fun :) 

I'm 10 DPO today and tested since 8 DPO (I'm nuts, I know. LOL!) Well this morning, there was definitely a super faint line, but I'm still trying to get it to show on camera. I'll probably post a picture anyway, but doubt it'll show up. Has anyone had better luck with SMU rather than FMU?

Crazy - my test looks almost exactly like yours! Same brand, too! How many DPO are you?


----------



## natjenson

LiLi2 said:


> Hey ladies, mind if I join in? This thread seems lively and fun :)
> 
> I'm 10 DPO today and tested since 8 DPO (I'm nuts, I know. LOL!) Well this morning, there was definitely a super faint line, but I'm still trying to get it to show on camera. I'll probably post a picture anyway, but doubt it'll show up. Has anyone had better luck with SMU rather than FMU?
> 
> Crazy - my test looks almost exactly like yours! Same brand, too! How many DPO are you?

Hay lili good luck with them tests...and don't worry we are all a little crazy with testing on here lol...your in good company.:thumbup:
How long you ttc?...what's your usual lp?
Can you post your pics so we can see?
I hope it's the start of your bfp love :flower: big fx for you.

:) :) :)


----------



## LiLi2

Thanks Nat! We are technically WTT right now and have been for a long time, but we got pretty careless and both are kind of hoping that our carelessness "worked". LOL! 

I think since I can see the line pretty easily in real life, I'm having trouble finding it in the picture. Maybe it's just an indent. Who knows. Definitely not an evap, I saw it just a couple minutes after the dip. I just can't see it in the picture unless I tilt my screen, and even then just barely!


----------



## crazy84

LiLi2 said:


> Hey ladies, mind if I join in? This thread seems lively and fun :)
> 
> I'm 10 DPO today and tested since 8 DPO (I'm nuts, I know. LOL!) Well this morning, there was definitely a super faint line, but I'm still trying to get it to show on camera. I'll probably post a picture anyway, but doubt it'll show up. Has anyone had better luck with SMU rather than FMU?
> 
> Crazy - my test looks almost exactly like yours! Same brand, too! How many DPO are you?

Hey!! Welcome!!! This thread is great!!! I can't tell you when I for sure ovulated because my body acted like it was a few times this month... I am anywhere between 9and11 dpo I think though!! Last month my cycle was short and only 24 days... So that would make today af for me if it were the same... But I am pretty sure if I am not preggers it will be a normal cycle...so af should be here the 20th.... So anyway I tested this morning and nothing.. So that was probably a nasty Evap!!! I wish I could say I will wait a few days and test again.... But in reality... I will probably only wait a few hours!! Hahahahaha


----------



## natjenson

LiLi2 said:


> Thanks Nat! We are technically WTT right now and have been for a long time, but we got pretty careless and both are kind of hoping that our carelessness "worked". LOL!
> 
> I think since I can see the line pretty easily in real life, I'm having trouble finding it in the picture. Maybe it's just an indent. Who knows. Definitely not an evap, I saw it just a couple minutes after the dip. I just can't see it in the picture unless I tilt my screen, and even then just barely!
> 
> https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c208/spcroo/pg2_zpsd679ccc9.jpg

I had ths problem last cycle with my tests love...indents and Evaps...altho I can say the indents only came up after the test dryed...ill give it a little tweek and see what I get for you ...:)

:) :) ;) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi lili...I can't seem to get my app to pull anything out-line wise...I see it better without tweaking. :)
It's very faint but I appreciate that the camera has trouble picking up the line as I have this problem too with my iPad lol...
I hope that line is brighter by the morning love...are you going to test again this evening?

Gl love .:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> LiLi2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, mind if I join in? This thread seems lively and fun :)
> 
> I'm 10 DPO today and tested since 8 DPO (I'm nuts, I know. LOL!) Well this morning, there was definitely a super faint line, but I'm still trying to get it to show on camera. I'll probably post a picture anyway, but doubt it'll show up. Has anyone had better luck with SMU rather than FMU?
> 
> Crazy - my test looks almost exactly like yours! Same brand, too! How many DPO are you?
> 
> Hey!! Welcome!!! This thread is great!!! I can't tell you when I for sure ovulated because my body acted like it was a few times this month... I am anywhere between 9and11 dpo I think though!! Last month my cycle was short and only 24 days... So that would make today af for me if it were the same... But I am pretty sure if I am not preggers it will be a normal cycle...so af should be here the 20th.... So anyway I tested this morning and nothing.. So that was probably a nasty Evap!!! I wish I could say I will wait a few days and test again.... But in reality... I will probably only wait a few hours!! HahahahahaClick to expand...

Ahhh boooo to that nasty evap Ashley...:flower: sorry to hear that...sooo annoying isn't it...grrrrr lol...
I hope it dose turn bfp for you tho.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## LiLi2

Thanks for trying, Nat! So I'm not _completely_ crazy, you actually see a tiny bit of something? lol 

I will probably test again with SMU, then definitely again tomorrow. I've been getting off and on AF-type cramps since 5 or 6 DPO and I've been feeling extra sensitive and emotional. Both of those things could be attributed to other factors, but hey. lol

Crazy- Sorry it seems like an evap :hugs: FX that it's just too early!!


----------



## natjenson

Hay lili good luck with smu :) 
Let us know how it goes.:flower:
Yep defo see a little something on the test but it's just hard to tell...I just hope it's the start of your bfp.fx for you.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Jess812

Hi everyone.... Well was abit gutted last night.... I did a test as posted about yesterday.. It looked like i had BFP but didnt have any color. tested again few hours later and same again... So i dipped about 6 in the urine. Seems they all have like evap lines but way too soon!! 
As i tested this morning with FMU with another old test i had (different brand) and clear as day BFN.....

Im 10 DPO... 

TMI** Does sticky creamy CM mean something good? Today whilst on a day out, i popped to the toilet and had a patch on my knickers :blush:


----------



## crazy84

Will someone tweak these for me?? It is yesterday and today's..... They aren't any darker... But pretty sure there is a line on both... Pretty sure Evaps because there is no progression... But I would love to see them tweaked so I can obsess!! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 4


----------



## natjenson

Jess812 said:


> Hi everyone.... Well was abit gutted last night.... I did a test as posted about yesterday.. It looked like i had BFP but didnt have any color. tested again few hours later and same again... So i dipped about 6 in the urine. Seems they all have like evap lines but way too soon!!
> As i tested this morning with FMU with another old test i had (different brand) and clear as day BFN.....
> 
> Im 10 DPO...
> 
> TMI** Does sticky creamy CM mean something good? Today whilst on a day out, i popped to the toilet and had a patch on my knickers :blush:

 Hi Jesse...I'm sorry to hear about those dreadfull Evaps...sooo cruel eh.:hugs:

I hope they do turn good for you...you were right to switch tests love...
I had that cruel game played with me last cycle and I think I had a few tears over it too..dam Evaps eh.

I'm not sure about the cm love...I have heard that lots of globs and very sticky stuff is good tho.
I usually dry up after ovulation and just before af rears her ugliness...
But in between I sometimes get the sticky...but not much.:( lol

Gl with them tests love....don't let them Evaps get to you ok.:hugs:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

One more!!this is yesterday today fmu and smu.... In real life I see them... hahaha not sure u can on here... But if someone would tweak I would super appreciate it!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## natjenson

Lol
Hi Ashley....i tweeked.
yep I can see something but it's still hard to tell....I hope they arnt Evaps love...you should see progression by tmr if they are not.:flower:

:) :) :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> Lol
> Hi Ashley....i tweeked.
> yep I can see something but it's still hard to tell....I hope they arnt Evaps love...you should see progression by tmr if they are not.:flower:
> 
> :) :) :)

Thanks Nat!! You rock!! Hahaha I really think they are Evaps because I have gotten them for a few days without progression.... But I still love to obsess until af comes...thank you so much!!


----------



## natjenson

Hi Ashley here's the other I tweeked for you...I can see something on the middle one and possibly the top...gl love :flower:

Hope this helps...lol


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jess812

natjenson said:


> Jess812 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.... Well was abit gutted last night.... I did a test as posted about yesterday.. It looked like i had BFP but didnt have any color. tested again few hours later and same again... So i dipped about 6 in the urine. Seems they all have like evap lines but way too soon!!
> As i tested this morning with FMU with another old test i had (different brand) and clear as day BFN.....
> 
> Im 10 DPO...
> 
> TMI** Does sticky creamy CM mean something good? Today whilst on a day out, i popped to the toilet and had a patch on my knickers :blush:
> 
> Hi Jesse...I'm sorry to hear about those dreadfull Evaps...sooo cruel eh.:hugs:
> 
> I hope they do turn good for you...you were right to switch tests love...
> I had that cruel game played with me last cycle and I think I had a few tears over it too..dam Evaps eh.
> 
> I'm not sure about the cm love...I have heard that lots of globs and very sticky stuff is good tho.
> I usually dry up after ovulation and just before af rears her ugliness...
> But in between I sometimes get the sticky...but not much.:( lol
> 
> Gl with them tests love....don't let them Evaps get to you ok.:hugs:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks natjenson, Yeah they are very cruel!! i really thought it was the start of it and id give Rob the fathers day present ive been dreaming of! (litrually ive been dreaming for +hpt! )

Ive emailed the person i got them off from amazon as im not happy at all with whats happened! 

Hmm i dont know either then :shrug: lol. Will have to wait and see! Some of my apps day AF is due 19th. But FF is now saying 21st ??



crazy84 said:


> One more!!this is yesterday today fmu and smu.... In real life I see them... hahaha not sure u can on here... But if someone would tweak I would super appreciate it!!




natjenson said:


> Lol
> Hi Ashley....i tweeked.
> yep I can see something but it's still hard to tell....I hope they arnt Evaps love...you should see progression by tmr if they are not.:flower:
> 
> :) :) :)

I can see something too, Good luck! :flower:
:dust:


----------



## crazy84

Ok ok.... This is the last one... Sorry for bombarding y'all today... This I tweaked... But since I don't know what I am doing it may not be legit!! Hahaha I just changed the contrast and a few other things!! Thanks chicks!! Let me know
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## crazy84

The last one was still wet.. So it's harder to see I think


----------



## LiLi2

There are definitely lines! Hard to tell if they have color, but they're there :) FX!! 

I tested again, but only 1.5 hours after FMU because I drank coffee and had to pee. Looked pretty darn negative to me. I'll test again in the morning - 11 DPO :)

ETA: I'm having LOTS of cramping feelings.. similar to AF but not as bad and more like something is poking me. It's likely all in my head, but it's rather uncomfortable.


----------



## barbikins

Hello my ladies!!

Crazy I don't see anything :( if the lines are not progressing then I'd say they are Evaps. Some times I find depending in the batch, they evap badly. Are these 10miu by chance??

Hey Nat, how are you? How is your OPKs coming along??

Meg, have you started testing yet?!?!

Update: I am going in tomorrow if IUI!!! And Tuesday. 
I have a follicle on both left and right side. One is around 18mm & the other around 17mm so they are good to go! This is one of my shortest cycle & I got pregnant on a short cycle last time. Tomorrow is a crazy day; I have the IUI & picking up the keys to our new house & going over to clean. Then the second IUI is the day we move. Perfect timing. Lol!!!

Ok I'm nervous. First that it works and second hoping we fertilize only 1 of the eggs. FX


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> :flower: HI LADIES .....
> Sorry I've been alittle Mia....I've had such a bad headache and haven't been able to look at my iPad too long as the brightness hurts my eyes to look.
> feeling much better today tho.:thumbup:
> 
> Hi cherry cheeks :flower: welcome love...how did it go with your test?
> 
> Talia how did it go with DH ? I bet it was real exciting telling him :flower:
> 
> Crazy your test looks promising :happydance:...I hope it's not one of those horrid Evaps...fx ...have you tested again today? :flower:
> 
> Barbs...Yaye 2 eggys :happydance:...that's great news...fx it all goes well with the iui love.:flower:
> 
> Chere...how's the tww treating you love...any news with the doller store tests.did you find them have you tested? :flower:
> 
> Meg...the cm sounds great :thumbup:
> Any other symptoms yet? :flower:
> 
> Oh my I don't know if I have missed anyone...so many to catch up with lol...and my head is still a little hazey with the headaches...:flower:
> 
> 
> Well my opks are going great! Looks like I'm gearing up...hoping to see a positive opk around Monday/Tuesday ...:thumbup:
> Yet to take my evening one so lets see how that goes.
> Barbs looks like we might be ttw buddies again :happydance:
> 
> So how is everybody today good I hopes.:thumbup:
> Well ill be back later to check in again...
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Awesomeness!!! I will O either tmr or Tuesday. I normally O the day I get Ovidrel trigger. We shall see ;)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been MIA but I did have an awesome Father's Day!! To the girls and their horrid evaps, I'm hoping they might turn to bfps but don't obsess too much! 
Good luck with your opks Nat, get bd'ing! 
Barb, maybe the short cycle will be lucky for you!! This bfp cycle was the shortest since I stopped the bcp and it seemed to do the trick! Fx for your two eggies and that they don't both wanna be 'womb mates' for the next 9 mos! 

We just got home after a busy day of visiting, I did tell Kurtis (OH) and he was surprised and elated! And we did go and share with our closest friends today who are also expecting. Didn't spill the beans to either of our families because I think we're gonna wait til next week when Kurtis's parents are back in Edmonton. I will tell you all how I told kurtis in the am, complete with pics! Sorry you gotta wait another day!


----------



## Petzy

Hello ladies happy Monday! 

I am caught up on posts and wishing all you testers that those lines get nice and pink!

Barbs exciting its IUI day! Woot ! FX for you bigtime 

Nat hope you get your positive today get BDing! :) 

I had a busy but good weekend. My good friend who has been TTC for almost as long as me got her BFP his weekend at 12dpo on an FRER after several days of BFN so it is definitely possible lol. She also had absolutely no symptoms whatsoever other than feeling like AF was coming. 

I am 8 dpo today and Home sick with a sore throat and a little bit of the flu I think. I'm not feeling overly positive about this month but I might test in a couple of days. We will see. No symptoms. Bbs getting sore like usual. I had a major bout of nausea yesterday morning but it passed after I took some natural gravol. Again, too early to be anything. 

Xx


----------



## LiLi2

BFN this morning, 11 DPO. Must have been an evap yesterday. :( OH is bummed and that makes me feel awful. I'm bummed too, but I feel like I've let him down.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg, Hey LiLi2! (and everyone else)

Meg, sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I hope you feel better soon!
And yes that's usually the time woman get their bfp's on average...11-12 dpo. So, crossing my fingers for you!!!! I really do hope that clearing up the infection is all that you needed.

LiLi2, sorry to hear that you're getting bfn's :( How long have you been trying?

Me? I went in for ultrasound & bloods & got my Ovidrel shot. Going back for 12 today to get IUI! And same thing tomorrow. My numbers are HIGH this month & my follicles are BIG. I don't know if that has anything to do with Clomid but wow! My lining didn't thin much it seems - its the same lining as I've had on other cycles. 
My estrogen was over 2000 yesterday (high) which means its even higher today. Both Follicles are over 20mm - wow - that's never happened. And I'm on CD 12 only! 

@ Ourlil - funny you say - when I got pregnant back in March, it was my shortest cycle yet. I had my IUI on CD12/13. And same this cycle so I hope you're right. The nurse says based on my hormone levels & egg size she hopes this will be it. And I do too. 5 IUI's are more than anyone should have to endure IMO.

Nat, how are you hun? Is your OPK positive today???

FX


----------



## ChereMichelle

Hi All! So sad the weekend is over. We actually had a jam-packed one which thankfully, helped me take my mind off of work problems...and why I wasn't on the boards too! I miss so much in a day at work, and a whole weekend?? Wow. I am 11 DPO and no Nat, I haven't got those dollar store tests, or even looked. I have been experiencing what feels like an AF back ache and swear I saw slight spotting when I wiped...so I don't want to feel the disapointment of a test cause I feel, in my heart, will be a BFN. We BD'd so much lol, on all the right times too! Argh. So I wait. AF is due at end of week....

I'm following everyone else though, and hello to all the new ladies! Since it's only 7 am and half way through 1st coffee I can't remember all the new names I read, but I'll be back this evening!


----------



## crazy84

Well I took about 5 tests yesterday...all had that same line... Lol so I had hubby take one and no line.... Go to the restroom this morning and I am spotting.... Boooooo!!! Oh well it will be ok and on tho the next cycle... Well once this hits full force anyway!! 
Hope y'all are having a fabulous day!!


----------



## barbikins

HI Chere - 11dpo is still early enough - you still have a chance. 
How long have you guys been trying for? 
Yes - too early - I'm still on my first cup of coffee. 

We've had so many newcomers join our chat - it's so nice!
I've been having trouble keeping up with my busy work schedule & move schedule & then I'm going to Ottawa for 4 days this week so I wont be around much. BUt I hope to catch up and acquaint with everyone better!

crazy I'm so sorry :( 
truth of it seems that some batches of tests are horrible for evap or shadow lines.
I hope next month is better FX


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg, Hey LiLi2! (and everyone else)
> 
> Meg, sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I hope you feel better soon!
> And yes that's usually the time woman get their bfp's on average...11-12 dpo. So, crossing my fingers for you!!!! I really do hope that clearing up the infection is all that you needed.
> 
> LiLi2, sorry to hear that you're getting bfn's :( How long have you been trying?
> 
> Me? I went in for ultrasound & bloods & got my Ovidrel shot. Going back for 12 today to get IUI! And same thing tomorrow. My numbers are HIGH this month & my follicles are BIG. I don't know if that has anything to do with Clomid but wow! My lining didn't thin much it seems - its the same lining as I've had on other cycles.
> My estrogen was over 2000 yesterday (high) which means its even higher today. Both Follicles are over 20mm - wow - that's never happened. And I'm on CD 12 only!
> 
> @ Ourlil - funny you say - when I got pregnant back in March, it was my shortest cycle yet. I had my IUI on CD12/13. And same this cycle so I hope you're right. The nurse says based on my hormone levels & egg size she hopes this will be it. And I do too. 5 IUI's are more than anyone should have to endure IMO.
> 
> Nat, how are you hun? Is your OPK positive today???
> 
> FX

Hi Barb that is great news! Really exciting results I hope that that's really good sign for this month! Eek :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> HI Chere - 11dpo is still early enough - you still have a chance.
> How long have you guys been trying for?
> Yes - too early - I'm still on my first cup of coffee.
> 
> We've had so many newcomers join our chat - it's so nice!
> I've been having trouble keeping up with my busy work schedule & move schedule & then I'm going to Ottawa for 4 days this week so I wont be around much. BUt I hope to catch up and acquaint with everyone better!
> 
> crazy I'm so sorry :(
> truth of it seems that some batches of tests are horrible for evap or shadow lines.
> I hope next month is better FX

Have a great trip in Ottawa and this is the perfect time during the two-week wait for you to be distracted and enjoy some fun time!


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Well I took about 5 tests yesterday...all had that same line... Lol so I had hubby take one and no line.... Go to the restroom this morning and I am spotting.... Boooooo!!! Oh well it will be ok and on tho the next cycle... Well once this hits full force anyway!!
> Hope y'all are having a fabulous day!!

I'm sorry about those Evaps crazy! That's so nasty isn't it? Ugh.... I hope AF shows up since you can move onto the next cycle :flower:


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> Hi All! So sad the weekend is over. We actually had a jam-packed one which thankfully, helped me take my mind off of work problems...and why I wasn't on the boards too! I miss so much in a day at work, and a whole weekend?? Wow. I am 11 DPO and no Nat, I haven't got those dollar store tests, or even looked. I have been experiencing what feels like an AF back ache and swear I saw slight spotting when I wiped...so I don't want to feel the disapointment of a test cause I feel, in my heart, will be a BFN. We BD'd so much lol, on all the right times too! Argh. So I wait. AF is due at end of week....
> 
> I'm following everyone else though, and hello to all the new ladies! Since it's only 7 am and half way through 1st coffee I can't remember all the new names I read, but I'll be back this evening!

Hi Chere. I totally understand what you mean about the disappointment. I try not to test every month because at least if I'm expecting AF I'm not as disappointed as I would be with a negative test. 

I'm trying not to think about testing right now but it's hard when I have them in the house which is rare for me.


----------



## Jess812

@Chere Im too 11 DPO with :bfn: past few days. good luck i hope its just too early for us!

@crazy. Day before yesterday i got evap line that came up within few mins, I got my hopes up so much... i did about 6 of the same tests id just received and were all faulty with evap lines as i used one of my last ones i already had before these ones and was :bfn: So disharting seeing a 'fake' positive!!

hi barbikins nice to meet you.


:flower: :dust:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hi ladies, 
So here's the story! Sorry it's long and might not be what everyone wants to read this am. But I hope you can see the collage picture well enough... A few days ago I bought the 'Dude, You're Gonna be a Dad' book and the card. Yesterday morning though I snuck out of bed and did a quick Walmart trip. I developed on of the pics of my hpt, bought some scrapbook paper, pink and blue balloons, a pump and some bacon. In the parking lot I made a bookmark with the paper and the picture of the hpt and wrapped the book. In the back alley near my house I started furiously pumping balloons and stuffing the trunk of my car with them. I hid the present with the card on top under all the balloons. Went back home did the dishes and started breakfast. Once oh got and was outside with the digs I asked him to go get milk that i had forgotten in the trunk and popped the trunk with the key fob button. From the front step I did whip out my phone and get it all on video! He opened the trunk and before looking in looks at me filming and says 'what?! like 3 times. Finally he looks and and says 'what did you do this for?' And reads the card, takes a few seconds to let it sink in and just asks excitedly 'really?!?'. Then we hugged it out both in tears on the front step! Aww! Lol
After that had a nice breakfast, visited out friends who are also expecting the news and then toy family BBQ. We didn't tell my family because we're waiting for Kurtis's to be back in town. Hope you liked it! Sorry it's so long!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## OurLilFlu

I just skimmed to catch up, but Barb this sounds like its going to be the cycle for you! Everything is just raring to make a baby! Good luck today and tomorrow! I can't wait to hear about it thru the TWW and see your bfp!! Eeee!


----------



## crazy84

OurLilFlu said:


> Hi ladies,
> So here's the story! Sorry it's long and might not be what everyone wants to read this am. But I hope you can see the collage picture well enough... A few days ago I bought the 'Dude, You're Gonna be a Dad' book and the card. Yesterday morning though I snuck out of bed and did a quick Walmart trip. I developed on of the pics of my hpt, bought some scrapbook paper, pink and blue balloons, a pump and some bacon. In the parking lot I made a bookmark with the paper and the picture of the hpt and wrapped the book. In the back alley near my house I started furiously pumping balloons and stuffing the trunk of my car with them. I hid the present with the card on top under all the balloons. Went back home did the dishes and started breakfast. Once oh got and was outside with the digs I asked him to go get milk that i had forgotten in the trunk and popped the trunk with the key fob button. From the front step I did whip out my phone and get it all on video! He opened the trunk and before looking in looks at me filming and says 'what?! like 3 times. Finally he looks and and says 'what did you do this for?' And reads the card, takes a few seconds to let it sink in and just asks excitedly 'really?!?'. Then we hugged it out both in tears on the front step! Aww! Lol
> After that had a nice breakfast, visited out friends who are also expecting the news and then toy family BBQ. We didn't tell my family because we're waiting for Kurtis's to be back in town. Hope you liked it! Sorry it's so long!

Love this!!!!! What a great and fun idea


----------



## natjenson

Yaye....:happydance:
I'm SO FLIPPING EXCITED.... BEST EVR opk yet....
Forgot to take my opk this morning had to dash out quickly....so took as soon as I got home instead and this is it!
Eeeeeek......what a test!:thumbup:
As blaring as blaring can get I'd say .:happydance:

Annnnnnyway...barbs that is so exciting about your eggys....woop woop!
I literally did a little happy dance for you when I read that...Harry looked at me like...eh!:wacko: Lol
Big fat fingers crossed over here for you barbs.:thumbup:


Meg.sorry your poorly love :hugs:....really hope you feel well again soon....totally get you about not wanting to test aswell....I hope I do not cave again this cycle....lol
Major fingers crossed for you to love.:flower:

Sorry to hear about your bfns and Evaps lady's...I hope they naughty tests come good for you.:flower:

Talia...can't wait to hear how you told dh about your exciting news....:flower:

Ashley....booo to the spotting.:(
I love how you got dh to poas :rofl: that's so funny...I had to chuckle at that.
Good idea tho.:thumbup:

Chere....good luck with your testing if you do.:flower:big fingers crossed for you too.:thumbup:

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone ladies ...it's hard to remember all the newbies names lol...ill get the hang of it all soon tho lol...

Well well well I'm so happy today....that opk has really cheered me up!
We have got LOADS of bd-ing in aswel...woohoo :happydance:
More of that to come aswell lol...poor oH is exhausted lol....I never thought I see the day where a MAN. Would say he needed a break :rofl:
Too bad mate...baby dance we WILL :rofl:

Well I hope you are all ok me petals...:flower:
Will be back later today to check in....top of the day to you all.:flower:


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh yay Nat for that awesome opk and all the bd'ing! Did everything right and now it's just the wait! Hope you're scrolling up and reading the announcement story!


----------



## natjenson

OurLilFlu said:


> Ooh yay Nat for that awesome opk and all the bd'ing! Did everything right and now it's just the wait! Hope you're scrolling up and reading the announcement story!

Awe talia...that's was brilliant...I got a little lump in my throat reading that...
I can actually image the scene too....what a wonderful way to announce it...:flower:
Hmmmm it's got me thinking...lol
I think was well thought through and I bet that bacon breakfast tasted flaming good after too lol...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha awe you're too sweet. Yes a gigantic eggs bacon and hash brown breakfast, that's the one symptom that just won't leave me alone, soo super hungry all the time! Lol


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> Yaye....:happydance:
> I'm SO FLIPPING EXCITED.... BEST EVR opk yet....
> Forgot to take my opk this morning had to dash out quickly....so took as soon as I got home instead and this is it!
> Eeeeeek......what a test!:thumbup:
> As blaring as blaring can get I'd say .:happydance:
> 
> Annnnnnyway...barbs that is so exciting about your eggys....woop woop!
> I literally did a little happy dance for you when I read that...Harry looked at me like...eh!:wacko: Lol
> Big fat fingers crossed over here for you barbs.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Meg.sorry your poorly love :hugs:....really hope you feel well again soon....totally get you about not wanting to test aswell....I hope I do not cave again this cycle....lol
> Major fingers crossed for you to love.:flower:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your bfns and Evaps lady's...I hope they naughty tests come good for you.:flower:
> 
> Talia...can't wait to hear how you told dh about your exciting news....:flower:
> 
> Ashley....booo to the spotting.:(
> I love how you got dh to poas :rofl: that's so funny...I had to chuckle at that.
> Good idea tho.:thumbup:
> 
> Chere....good luck with your testing if you do.:flower:big fingers crossed for you too.:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry if I have forgotten anyone ladies ...it's hard to remember all the newbies names lol...ill get the hang of it all soon tho lol...
> 
> Well well well I'm so happy today....that opk has really cheered me up!
> We have got LOADS of bd-ing in aswel...woohoo :happydance:
> More of that to come aswell lol...poor oH is exhausted lol....I never thought I see the day where a MAN. Would say he needed a break :rofl:
> Too bad mate...baby dance we WILL :rofl:
> 
> Well I hope you are all ok me petals...:flower:
> Will be back later today to check in....top of the day to you all.:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hahahaha you should have seen me asking him!!!! Lmao I didn't quite know how too... But I did it and he was a good sport except for his nasty butt kept acting like he was going to pour the cup of pee on me!! Yuck!!!!! :):)
Awesome opk!!! Yay


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Ooh yay Nat for that awesome opk and all the bd'ing! Did everything right and now it's just the wait! Hope you're scrolling up and reading the announcement story!

Loved your story so much ! What a great plan! So happy for you guys :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nataliieexo

I cant wait until this 2 week wait is over for me its driving me insane even though i know my chances of being pregnant are slim, i'm starting to want to come off the pill on thursday when this pack ends but the whole point in me trying in september is because i go on holiday at the end of it and i have never been abroad before so i wanted to enjoy it plus i'm sure my aunt who i am going with would kill me for getting pregnant beforehand (she likes her drink lol) 

I considered coming off now to see how my periods are and using condoms but i dont like them so im stuck really, i keep telling myself i have 3 months to go then i can try but its going so slow lol x


----------



## Jess812

Nataliieexo said:


> I cant wait until this 2 week wait is over for me its driving me insane even though i know my chances of being pregnant are slim, i'm starting to want to come off the pill on thursday when this pack ends but the whole point in me trying in september is because i go on holiday at the end of it and i have never been abroad before so i wanted to enjoy it plus i'm sure my aunt who i am going with would kill me for getting pregnant beforehand (she likes her drink lol)
> 
> I considered coming off now to see how my periods are and using condoms but i dont like them so im stuck really, i keep telling myself i have 3 months to go then i can try but its going so slow lol x

know how you feel!! We've had no choice to wait because of health reasons with me and my legs but last month we thought what the heck lol.

ive not really had a proper cycle yet.. Stopped pill on 19th May on day 4 of pill (had withdrawal bleed about 4 days before) 3 days after stopping the pill i had the worst ever bleed. Was awful! Then started OPK 10days after CD 1 and here i am at 10/11 DPO.. Got positive OPK so hoping i did ovulate!!!!
Good luck! Try looking forward to the holiday and have your last pre 9 month party/alcohol session lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow..sooo hard catchin up..hownis everyone?? Nat? Barbs?? Crazy? So im on cd 27 af is one day late which I expected since I had an annovulatory cycle..so im just inbthe waiting game..have not taken one hpt this cycle because I know I didnt o..so just waitin for af so I cannstart on new cycle..miss u girls and hope all is well...


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Wow..sooo hard catchin up..hownis everyone?? Nat? Barbs?? Crazy? So im on cd 27 af is one day late which I expected since I had an annovulatory cycle..so im just inbthe waiting game..have not taken one hpt this cycle because I know I didnt o..so just waitin for af so I cannstart on new cycle..miss u girls and hope all is well...

Hi momma! I hope AF shows soon so you can get onto the next cycle :)


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Wow..sooo hard catchin up..hownis everyone?? Nat? Barbs?? Crazy? So im on cd 27 af is one day late which I expected since I had an annovulatory cycle..so im just inbthe waiting game..have not taken one hpt this cycle because I know I didnt o..so just waitin for af so I cannstart on new cycle..miss u girls and hope all is well...
> 
> Hi momma! I hope AF shows soon so you can get onto the next cycle :)Click to expand...

Hey straanger how r u? So were u at in ur cycle? Anything new?


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Wow..sooo hard catchin up..hownis everyone?? Nat? Barbs?? Crazy? So im on cd 27 af is one day late which I expected since I had an annovulatory cycle..so im just inbthe waiting game..have not taken one hpt this cycle because I know I didnt o..so just waitin for af so I cannstart on new cycle..miss u girls and hope all is well...
> 
> Hi momma! I hope AF shows soon so you can get onto the next cycle :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hey straanger how r u? So were u at in ur cycle? Anything new?Click to expand...

I'm only 8dpo it's like a ticking clock lol...... I am sick with a bad head cold So of course Ive done a lot of googling and convincde myself it's a symptom ha ha


----------



## ChereMichelle

OurLilFlu said:


> Hi ladies,
> So here's the story! Sorry it's long and might not be what everyone wants to read this am. But I hope you can see the collage picture well enough... A few days ago I bought the 'Dude, You're Gonna be a Dad' book and the card. Yesterday morning though I snuck out of bed and did a quick Walmart trip. I developed on of the pics of my hpt, bought some scrapbook paper, pink and blue balloons, a pump and some bacon. In the parking lot I made a bookmark with the paper and the picture of the hpt and wrapped the book. In the back alley near my house I started furiously pumping balloons and stuffing the trunk of my car with them. I hid the present with the card on top under all the balloons. Went back home did the dishes and started breakfast. Once oh got and was outside with the digs I asked him to go get milk that i had forgotten in the trunk and popped the trunk with the key fob button. From the front step I did whip out my phone and get it all on video! He opened the trunk and before looking in looks at me filming and says 'what?! like 3 times. Finally he looks and and says 'what did you do this for?' And reads the card, takes a few seconds to let it sink in and just asks excitedly 'really?!?'. Then we hugged it out both in tears on the front step! Aww! Lol
> After that had a nice breakfast, visited out friends who are also expecting the news and then toy family BBQ. We didn't tell my family because we're waiting for Kurtis's to be back in town. Hope you liked it! Sorry it's so long!

Awwww.....I almost cried. This is lovely and thanks for the pics! I love, love how you did it and what perfect timing eh? So happy for you both.


----------



## ChereMichelle

Hey All. Holy catching up! Yikes. I'm 11 DPO as you read earlier, lower back ache, slight....and today when I went pee, there was super slight and light pink on tissue....sigh. I'm sad. We had great timing! We BD'd so much. We've only been trying since Feb so I know I'm not very long into the game but given my age, time isn't on my side. I'll be heading to doc in summer for tests. Bummed. AF hasn't come....but this is making me feel a little negative. 

Barb- have a silly question, what are follicles? You said they're big etc but I'm not sure what it means. I'm happy though, that you're happy about it! And that it's promising. 

Nat- Way to go on the OPK and BD'ing lol. :happydance: Happy for you! I still haven't bought any damn tests lol

Meg- Hope you feel better soon! Nothing worse than a summer cold :growlmad: Well actually some things are worse, like a BFN and a loooooong TWW.

I know I missed a ton of others, but I'll get better with all the names in time!


----------



## ChereMichelle

crazy84 said:


> Well I took about 5 tests yesterday...all had that same line... Lol so I had hubby take one and no line.... Go to the restroom this morning and I am spotting.... Boooooo!!! Oh well it will be ok and on tho the next cycle... Well once this hits full force anyway!!
> Hope y'all are having a fabulous day!!

Dammit. I'm sorry. Boooooo is RIGHT!


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone... 9DPO today and cold/flu continues to rage on.. I dragged my ass into work today I dont want to be further behind. I have three powerades on my desk to keep me hydrated and a purse with tylenol lol... no advil that is another thing I hate about TTC!! I dont really respond well to tylenol like I do for advil... oh well.

So I caved and I am soooo dumb lol and of course got a BFN on my like 700th pee of the day yesterday at 8DPO.... what was I thinking? Im not even feeling positive about this month so I dont know why I did that... I am going to try to just wait for AF to show. Which is likely due Saturday or so....


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> Hi everyone... 9DPO today and cold/flu continues to rage on.. I dragged my ass into work today I dont want to be further behind. I have three powerades on my desk to keep me hydrated and a purse with tylenol lol... no advil that is another thing I hate about TTC!! I dont really respond well to tylenol like I do for advil... oh well.
> 
> So I caved and I am soooo dumb lol and of course got a BFN on my like 700th pee of the day yesterday at 8DPO.... what was I thinking? Im not even feeling positive about this month so I dont know why I did that... I am going to try to just wait for AF to show. Which is likely due Saturday or so....

Srry about ur sickness..:( that certainly sux..im right w ya whennit comes to the tylenol issues cuz it dnt wrk for me either..my 2yr old been sick all wk and I spent too many days in the pool early last wk and it brought on a horrible cold sore on my nose! So bad the doc actually put me on an antiviral med for 3days which totally made me feel like poo..I was homebound after that due to looking like shrek! Bahaha..it startin to heal up now and left w a nasty lookin scab on left side of my sniffer..boo to that..my bahamas trip w consist of a big floppy hat and bunches of sunscreen for my nose..dnt wana end my trip w yet another yuk..lol I hope u get to feeling better and get ur bfp!!


----------



## mommaplus05

I never have given u all a pic to see who I am so ima gona go head and post one..:)


----------



## LiLi2

Still getting horrible evaps or something on Wondfos. I'm going to pick up a few dollar store tests today and see if they are any different. Feelin really down today and OH is still hoping for a bean in there.


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> I never have given u all a pic to see who I am so ima gona go head and post one..:)

Love the photo Momma.. what a hot couple!!! Nice to put a face to a name :)


----------



## Petzy

LiLi2 said:


> Still getting horrible evaps or something on Wondfos. I'm going to pick up a few dollar store tests today and see if they are any different. Feelin really down today and OH is still hoping for a bean in there.

When is AF due Lili?


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> I never have given u all a pic to see who I am so ima gona go head and post one..:)
> 
> Love the photo Momma.. what a hot couple!!! Nice to put a face to a name :)Click to expand...

Thank u for that! Lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Jess812 said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait until this 2 week wait is over for me its driving me insane even though i know my chances of being pregnant are slim, i'm starting to want to come off the pill on thursday when this pack ends but the whole point in me trying in september is because i go on holiday at the end of it and i have never been abroad before so i wanted to enjoy it plus i'm sure my aunt who i am going with would kill me for getting pregnant beforehand (she likes her drink lol)
> 
> I considered coming off now to see how my periods are and using condoms but i dont like them so im stuck really, i keep telling myself i have 3 months to go then i can try but its going so slow lol x
> 
> know how you feel!! We've had no choice to wait because of health reasons with me and my legs but last month we thought what the heck lol.
> 
> ive not really had a proper cycle yet.. Stopped pill on 19th May on day 4 of pill (had withdrawal bleed about 4 days before) 3 days after stopping the pill i had the worst ever bleed. Was awful! Then started OPK 10days after CD 1 and here i am at 10/11 DPO.. Got positive OPK so hoping i did ovulate!!!!
> Good luck! Try looking forward to the holiday and have your last pre 9 month party/alcohol session lolClick to expand...

I'm going to come off the pill in the middle of august, i wanted to be off a month in advance so i can see how things go with my period, thats the part i dread because i know they will be irregular and it will be harder, i am trying to look forward to it but i dont have the excitement i should lol they party and alcohol part sure sounds fun, several hangovers in heat does not lol Good luck to you too :)


----------



## LiLi2

Petzy said:


> LiLi2 said:
> 
> 
> Still getting horrible evaps or something on Wondfos. I'm going to pick up a few dollar store tests today and see if they are any different. Feelin really down today and OH is still hoping for a bean in there.
> 
> When is AF due Lili?Click to expand...

Sometime between tomorrow and Saturday. I'm either 11 or 12 DPO today, shouldn't I be getting solid BFPs by now?


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Jess812 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait until this 2 week wait is over for me its driving me insane even though i know my chances of being pregnant are slim, i'm starting to want to come off the pill on thursday when this pack ends but the whole point in me trying in september is because i go on holiday at the end of it and i have never been abroad before so i wanted to enjoy it plus i'm sure my aunt who i am going with would kill me for getting pregnant beforehand (she likes her drink lol)
> 
> I considered coming off now to see how my periods are and using condoms but i dont like them so im stuck really, i keep telling myself i have 3 months to go then i can try but its going so slow lol x
> 
> know how you feel!! We've had no choice to wait because of health reasons with me and my legs but last month we thought what the heck lol.
> 
> ive not really had a proper cycle yet.. Stopped pill on 19th May on day 4 of pill (had withdrawal bleed about 4 days before) 3 days after stopping the pill i had the worst ever bleed. Was awful! Then started OPK 10days after CD 1 and here i am at 10/11 DPO.. Got positive OPK so hoping i did ovulate!!!!
> Good luck! Try looking forward to the holiday and have your last pre 9 month party/alcohol session lolClick to expand...
> 
> I'm going to come off the pill in the middle of august, i wanted to be off a month in advance so i can see how things go with my period, thats the part i dread because i know they will be irregular and it will be harder, i am trying to look forward to it but i dont have the excitement i should lol they party and alcohol part sure sounds fun, several hangovers in heat does not lol Good luck to you too :)Click to expand...

Good luck Natalie - when I came off the pill it took me about 9 months to regulate my period - I had cycles that were 30 days, cycles that were 40, 25, etc all over the place. then they settled at about 32 days and slowly in the last few years they have got shorter and shorter and now average 28 or so.

That being said, if you start using OPK right away you will still be able to pinpoint O every month... if thas something you want to do


----------



## Nataliieexo

Petzy said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess812 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait until this 2 week wait is over for me its driving me insane even though i know my chances of being pregnant are slim, i'm starting to want to come off the pill on thursday when this pack ends but the whole point in me trying in september is because i go on holiday at the end of it and i have never been abroad before so i wanted to enjoy it plus i'm sure my aunt who i am going with would kill me for getting pregnant beforehand (she likes her drink lol)
> 
> I considered coming off now to see how my periods are and using condoms but i dont like them so im stuck really, i keep telling myself i have 3 months to go then i can try but its going so slow lol x
> 
> know how you feel!! We've had no choice to wait because of health reasons with me and my legs but last month we thought what the heck lol.
> 
> ive not really had a proper cycle yet.. Stopped pill on 19th May on day 4 of pill (had withdrawal bleed about 4 days before) 3 days after stopping the pill i had the worst ever bleed. Was awful! Then started OPK 10days after CD 1 and here i am at 10/11 DPO.. Got positive OPK so hoping i did ovulate!!!!
> Good luck! Try looking forward to the holiday and have your last pre 9 month party/alcohol session lolClick to expand...
> 
> I'm going to come off the pill in the middle of august, i wanted to be off a month in advance so i can see how things go with my period, thats the part i dread because i know they will be irregular and it will be harder, i am trying to look forward to it but i dont have the excitement i should lol they party and alcohol part sure sounds fun, several hangovers in heat does not lol Good luck to you too :)Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck Natalie - when I came off the pill it took me about 9 months to regulate my period - I had cycles that were 30 days, cycles that were 40, 25, etc all over the place. then they settled at about 32 days and slowly in the last few years they have got shorter and shorter and now average 28 or so.
> 
> That being said, if you start using OPK right away you will still be able to pinpoint O every month... if thas something you want to doClick to expand...

Thank you :) you too.

My periods have never been regular, I've got a cyst on my ovary but i don't think it has anything to do with that because the doctor wasn't concerned and hasn't looked at it for well over a year even though i have asked several times, but for all i know the pill might have helped me with that because I've heard being on the pill may get rid of it and it stops more being made since you don't ovulate, i am going to get a load of ovulation tests and take one daily once i come off the pill, so i can see when i ovulate and hopefully catch the egg. I cant wait to officially be trying but i'm nervous at the same time.


----------



## crazy84

Hey everyone!!!! Cd 1 without a doubt today! 
Ok..... So I have heard that a head cold or sickness can actually be a pretty good sign of pregnancy... Or several women have had this and gotten a bfp!!! That is good news!!
Hey Momma!!! Sorry about your cycle! Hopefully it starts back up...or you get a surprise bfp!! I missed the picture....I was reading thru this morning but didn't see it!
I hope all of you lovely ladies have a fabulous day!!


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Hey everyone!!!! Cd 1 without a doubt today!
> Ok..... So I have heard that a head cold or sickness can actually be a pretty good sign of pregnancy... Or several women have had this and gotten a bfp!!! That is good news!!
> Hey Momma!!! Sorry about your cycle! Hopefully it starts back up...or you get a surprise bfp!! I missed the picture....I was reading thru this morning but didn't see it!
> I hope all of you lovely ladies have a fabulous day!!

Thanks Crazy that would be nice at least it would be for something... it is quite awful at the moment! lol


----------



## butterflywolf

Petzy said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!!!! Cd 1 without a doubt today!
> Ok..... So I have heard that a head cold or sickness can actually be a pretty good sign of pregnancy... Or several women have had this and gotten a bfp!!! That is good news!!
> Hey Momma!!! Sorry about your cycle! Hopefully it starts back up...or you get a surprise bfp!! I missed the picture....I was reading thru this morning but didn't see it!
> I hope all of you lovely ladies have a fabulous day!!
> 
> Thanks Crazy that would be nice at least it would be for something... it is quite awful at the moment! lolClick to expand...

Hopefully for you it doesn't turn into a full blown sickness but that BFP! I got sick -_- Someone at DH work place was very ill and of course she doesn't cover her mouth and she works right behind DH's cubicle. So he got sick but he lucked out with just a sore throat. I got the works! Sunday the 9th in the evening it started with a trace of sore throat then by Monday full blown sore throat. Sore throat went away by Friday. Thursday had minor cough, but unable to sleep with it due to all the mucus. (Had plenty of mucus since the 9th). Friday woke up with a nasty cold and my left ear is congested. I'm starting to feel better now, just have a minor cough, an annoyed cold and semi blocked ear yet. If it weren't for the ear being congested I probably would feel completely fine.


----------



## Petzy

butterflywolf said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!!!! Cd 1 without a doubt today!
> Ok..... So I have heard that a head cold or sickness can actually be a pretty good sign of pregnancy... Or several women have had this and gotten a bfp!!! That is good news!!
> Hey Momma!!! Sorry about your cycle! Hopefully it starts back up...or you get a surprise bfp!! I missed the picture....I was reading thru this morning but didn't see it!
> I hope all of you lovely ladies have a fabulous day!!
> 
> Thanks Crazy that would be nice at least it would be for something... it is quite awful at the moment! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hopefully for you it doesn't turn into a full blown sickness but that BFP! I got sick -_- Someone at DH work place was very ill and of course she doesn't cover her mouth and she works right behind DH's cubicle. So he got sick but he lucked out with just a sore throat. I got the works! Sunday the 9th in the evening it started with a trace of sore throat then by Monday full blown sore throat. Sore throat went away by Friday. Thursday had minor cough, but unable to sleep with it due to all the mucus. (Had plenty of mucus since the 9th). Friday woke up with a nasty cold and my left ear is congested. I'm starting to feel better now, just have a minor cough, an annoyed cold and semi blocked ear yet. If it weren't for the ear being congested I probably would feel completely fine.Click to expand...

Yikes I have nearly identical symptoms to you... I hope you feel beter soon!!! My ear is clogged too its very uncomfortable yuck... debating going home to bed.

34 weeks butterfly wow how time flies!! when is your EDD?


----------



## butterflywolf

Petzy said:


> Yikes I have nearly identical symptoms to you... I hope you feel beter soon!!! My ear is clogged too its very uncomfortable yuck... debating going home to bed.
> 
> 34 weeks butterfly wow how time flies!! when is your EDD?

Uh oh that doesn't sound good if you have the same symptoms as me. I hope you get better soon yourself! And I've had plenty of rest mentally makes me feel better, but just doesn't help that darn ear! 

July 30th. Coming up a lot quicker!!! We are as prepared as we can be as well. Nursery is done, washed the clothes/blankets, just need to clean the house a little more but that still isn't my favorite thing XD


----------



## Petzy

butterflywolf said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Yikes I have nearly identical symptoms to you... I hope you feel beter soon!!! My ear is clogged too its very uncomfortable yuck... debating going home to bed.
> 
> 34 weeks butterfly wow how time flies!! when is your EDD?
> 
> Uh oh that doesn't sound good if you have the same symptoms as me. I hope you get better soon yourself! And I've had plenty of rest mentally makes me feel better, but just doesn't help that darn ear!
> 
> July 30th. Coming up a lot quicker!!! We are as prepared as we can be as well. Nursery is done, washed the clothes/blankets, just need to clean the house a little more but that still isn't my favorite thing XDClick to expand...

That is great! wow... :) so excited for you!:hugs:


----------



## Nataliieexo

Last night i got the overwelming urge to be sick i had something to eat and it wore off and i went to bed this morning i woke up at 6.30 am with stomach pains and feeling sick i was sure i had a bad stomach but i didnt, i took some anti-sickness tablets and have been getting intense stomach pains all day and feeling a bit sick, i've done nothing but wee all day but i think i might have a water infection :(


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...:)

Wow momma plus you are very pretty...wootwooo lol...you both look georgous in your pic :flower:

Meg sorry to hear your not well still...hat off to you tho for going into work feeling like that .:hugs:

Barbs how's the iui going love :flower:...

Sorry to hear af arrived Ashley...big fat booo to that.:( :hugs:

Chere...how's your tww going...any symptoms ? :) 

Natalie sorry to hear about your not feeling too great either :hugs: Hope it may be the early signs of a bfp for you.

Jesse sorry those dam Evaps are playing nasty games with you...how did your doller store ones go? :)

Butterfly wolf...sorry your feeling bad too...hope you get well soon love.:hugs:

Hmmmm have I forgot anyone lol....

Well my opks are going negative today so I'm OVULATING, :) Yaye!!!
Tmr I join the tww woohoo...:happydance:
RIGHT ...I'm not obsessing this month! Not going to test untill 9dpo and I WILL stick with this decision!!!
I WILL I WILL I WILL -WILL I? , pmsl.....:rofl:


Well I hope your all doing great and having a good day...:) 



:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies...:)
> 
> Well my opks are going negative today so I'm OVULATING, :) Yaye!!!
> Tmr I join the tww woohoo...:happydance:
> RIGHT ...I'm not obsessing this month! Not going to test untill 9dpo and I WILL stick with this decision!!!
> I WILL I WILL I WILL -WILL I? , pmsl.....:rofl:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat glad to hear from you and I think you have a good plan! Welcome to the 2ww :) You can do it!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey girls!
I'm going to make today's message short. Exhausted from moving. 
But I wanted to message an update.
I am 1dpo today.

Well I'm really concerned this IUI isn't going to work.
Yesterday the doctor said everything looked great. My lining was 6mm. Today the doctor expressed concern over my lining. These were two different doctors. See, two days ago I had 8mm, yesterday 6mm & today 9mm but that's after Ovidrel. I had no idea that made a lick of a difference??? Wth?
So no more Clomid for me. And now I'm worried I won't be able to implant. Doctor made it out like it was not a big shot & she said perhaps having two follicles will give me good odds of getting pregnant. But I think this months been a wash. I wanted to cry.
Test date is July 2nd. I just feel so confused & like this cycle is a bust.


----------



## ChereMichelle

barbikins said:


> Hey girls!
> I'm going to make today's message short. Exhausted from moving.
> But I wanted to message an update.
> I am 1dpo today.
> 
> Well I'm really concerned this IUI isn't going to work.
> Yesterday the doctor said everything looked great. My lining was 6mm. Today the doctor expressed concern over my lining. These were two different doctors. See, two days ago I had 8mm, yesterday 6mm & today 9mm but that's after Ovidrel. I had no idea that made a lick of a difference??? Wth?
> So no more Clomid for me. And now I'm worried I won't be able to implant. Doctor made it out like it was not a big shot & she said perhaps having two follicles will give me good odds of getting pregnant. But I think this months been a wash. I wanted to cry.
> Test date is July 2nd. I just feel so confused & like this cycle is a bust.

I'm sorry Barb. I wish doctors were a little more sympathetic and understanding when they phrase news and information to us. I wish I had an answer or knew what was up- all I can say is have faith and keep on, 'keeping on'. For us TTC every month feels like this precious opportunity and when it's over, or "wasted" it feels so terrible. Good luck.


----------



## ChereMichelle

Evening All! 12 DPO here and still a slight tinge of pink when I wipe but so far nothing in toilet or on liner. I do suspect with my heart though, that AF will come soon, if she's not here already lightly! Dammit! Super sore boobs but they're always sore a week before AF comes. I had high hopes for this month. Booooo!

How is everyone else?


----------



## Jess812

Well waited yesterday to test today, still BFN - 13 DPO. Dont think we succeed this month :(


----------



## Nataliieexo

Tested this morning it was negative :( not due AF til monday so may be to early.


----------



## barbikins

Chere, follicles are eggs :)
They were pretty big this cycle. But if you read my post from yesterday, I don't have much confidence I can get pregnant. Actually the more I think about it I'm a bit ticked off. If my lining wasn't good enough & we are taking a crap shoot, why wouldn't the doctor from the first IUI say anything and give me the choice of passing on the procedure this month? I spent almost $600...so really. If I am not pregnant this cycle, I have one more cycle & in August we would meet the RE again. And if I'm at that meeting I'm going to make mention of that. I should have been told before we went ahead with the IUI. I just don't know what to think. I am bummed out.

Meg, I hope you feel better soon. I wonder where summer colds come from. It should be illegal. Lol. How many dpo are you today? When is AF due?

Nat, are you 1dpo today?? I don't know what I want to do about testing this month. Now that I feel like this IUI cycle was a waste of time & money potentially I don't known if I want to test out the Ovidrel in hopes of a bfp or just wait it out. I am feeling defeated.


----------



## barbikins

Ladies w bfn, so sorry to hear.


----------



## mommaplus05

Uggghh af started yesterday but yay to new cycle! Lol this af is quit crampy but very ligh, kinda expected w my annovulatory cycle..but here to being cd 2 today..srry a cpl of ya arent feeling so well, thanks nat for the kind words on my pic. :) barbs, I still have fi gers crossed for ya this month, dnt drop ur hopes just yet, im sure plenty of woman have have succeful implantation even with a slightly thinner lining..I dbt every womans is the same anywho..so keep hope awhile and allow ur positive energy assist conception!..:)


----------



## ChereMichelle

Thanks Barb; feel a little foolish- follicles are eggs, sigh....I'm sorry you're bummed. I wish I knew what to say. Docs need to be truthful about things from the get-go. This is a hard enough road to do with honesty.

13 DPO here.Body playing around with my head again. Today no spotting. I looked at chart last month, almost identical. Spotting intermittently before AF due, and she came late. Very late. So....not too much hope. Sure feels like AF is coming.

Natalie and Jess- sorry about those BFN's. Not over till AF comes! I don't have any tests- I always say I don't want to test but then when everyone else is, I want to too!

Nat- Enjoying the TWW? LOL

meg hope you feel better. I've been lucky and not caught a summer cold in years but now that I've said that......


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Ladies w bfn, so sorry to hear.

Barbs I hate to see u soo bummed. Try and remain as positive as u can..I dbt every woman that gets preg has the excact same thickness in their lining..u know? Everyone is different..babies can do amazing things that often defy tge odds so dnt let lil numbers get u down..u know, after my late miscarriagebi had a dnc, that scrapped every bit of lining away but I got preg two wks later!.. odder things have happend..just pray ur lining thickens enuf to supoort baby as the baby is inbedding..have faith in ur body and knowing that things arent always perfect at the time of conception. Hang in there barbs and please dnt lose hope this cycle. I knowbhow tough it may b..:)


----------



## barbikins

Hey momma...thank you for your supportive words. And Chere!
You're right I just need to stay positive and its not as if my doctor said no chance in hell. But you never want to hear "prove me wrong". Argh!
In just really wish I was told before the IUI and I had an informed decision. It was two different doctors so maybe its a difference of opinion?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey momma...thank you for your supportive words. And Chere!
> You're right I just need to stay positive and its not as if my doctor said no chance in hell. But you never want to hear "prove me wrong". Argh!
> In just really wish I was told before the IUI and I had an informed decision. It was two different doctors so maybe its a difference of opinion?

I agree Barb - they should have told you before the IUI if it was an issue -personally I think you should ask for your $600! That being said, it does not mean no chance and it could have been difference of opinion you are right. Perhaps you can speak with the first doctor and ask? What do you think? I am still hoping with those two huge follicles that you are in with a chance as good as any this month and I give you all the dust in the world xx:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Chere I am sorry you feel AF is on her way - I am the same- if I look back at my monthly symptoms close to AF, I have always had them before... so maybe its like my friend who got her BFP this week and the ABSENCE of any symptoms is the real tell tale lol.. who knows

But she did have pink CM like she usually does before AF and she got a BFP and no AF... so it does happen. Gives me hope!


----------



## Petzy

I am 10DPO today, feeling out this month. I suppose the silver lining is I am going on holidays in three weeks and can enjoy myself.... but ask me in July, on cycle 11 (technically 14 of no protection but 11 of active TTC) and I will not be so pleased lol...

BFN on 9DPO but after 4 gatorades so who knows. I honestly dont trust these cheapies.... I think they are junk. My friend who got BFP on Saturday is only testing positive on them now and her FRER and Digi were positive 5 days ago.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies, 
Barb I'm sorry your iui appt was so frustrating but I looked up a bit online because I was curious and if your lining jumped back up to 9 from what I've seen that's a good thickness.. 8-10 is ideal, 7 is ok and 6 still has a chance. They should of explained that better. And also there was mention about 'triple stripe' being able to see the three layers of tissue, that's the necessity even if its thinner if you have that kind of layering its great. I really don't know much about it but no matter if the ovidrel was involved or not it did get thicker before that eggy rolls in and finds its spot. I hope that makes you feel a bit more positive.

Otherwise sorry about AF and the bfns ladies, and everyone in the TWW don't lose hope! And stop being sick too folks! I'm stuffed up pretty good at the moment but I don't think it's actually a cold...


----------



## Jess812

Yep im out, :witch: got me this evening... Onto the next month! :flower:


----------



## ChereMichelle

Petzy said:


> Chere I am sorry you feel AF is on her way - I am the same- if I look back at my monthly symptoms close to AF, I have always had them before... so maybe its like my friend who got her BFP this week and the ABSENCE of any symptoms is the real tell tale lol.. who knows
> 
> But she did have pink CM like she usually does before AF and she got a BFP and no AF... so it does happen. Gives me hope!

Well this morning no pink,nothing....BUT with that said, this cycle is mirroring last month so I expect AF today or tomorrow. I'm trying to be hopeful!!:thumbup:


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....wow it's so hot here in the sunny uk...ha ha ha makes a dam change! Lol

Barbs...I'm so sorry your iui apt was filled with disappointing and worrying news....those doctors really should say things straight you know...you been through a lot and I think they should consider than when it comes to telling you how your chances are...and defo give it a shot getting them dollers back love...
Ok so I have a story for you barbs and HOPFULLY this gives you some hope back again...
Ill try and keep it short ok...:)

Yesterday I watched my local morning show-this morning....they had caprice on there....big model...annoyingly georgous lol...
Anyway....she and her husband decided time was ticking by and want to get on with the kids factor....
After many many months of trying they got there bfp!.....however she sadly lost the baby and decided to visit a private practitioner to find out why....
After lots of testing they told her she has no lining and that chances of conception were zero and that the baby she had just lost was some sort of mirrical....
After some weeks of feeling sooo devestated they decoded they would look into surrogacy ...they chose a fantastic woman and took her along to thier clinc and got the show on the road.....the show on the road turned out to be successfull and she was carrying twins.....three months later when the soragot mom went for her scan- caprice started to feel alittle crapy and a fleeting thought went thought her head to test....so of she went to the pharmacy and bought a test and it's was a bfp!!! She could not believe her eyes and went back and bought every kind of brand available and poas'd them all...
She was pregnant!!!

So this just proves that even the top of the top in these clinics can get it wrong love...
I'm not saying they have got it wrong but measuring women's probables and chances differe and sometimes there advice can be somewhat cruel...
I think it was very harsh to say that to you yesterday...considering how much you have you on your plate in your whole personal life too...

Barbs I hope you can put this behind you for now and go and enjoy your break away and have some fun :hugs:
You really need a break love...you been through ALOT and it's the very least you deserve.:flower:

The testing- well I plan to start on 9dpo....how many dpo will you be when you return from your trip away?
I still think you should test out your trigger just so you get the hang of your averages as to when it starts to leave your system...

So do you think the clomid is responsible for the lining barbs?
Is there any supplements you can take to thicken back up?
I'm on b6 and q10 and b complex and zinc...zinc and b6 being the main ones!
I also eat a handful of Brazil nuts in the tww to supply natural selenium to help keep lining thicker or to encourage thickening...

Barbs I'm so sorry your feelin bummed out...I hope that story helped...:hugs:


Oh yeah...I'm 1dpo today ...Yaye :happydance:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies sorry to hear about the bfns :hugs:

Meg how are you feeling today..better I hope...
Talia...- you got yourself a pregnancy cold there love...lol...it's a very good sign...you'll find it may be accompanied by lots of cm too...maybe not tho lol...

Chere I'm sorry you feel out...I hope you are not tho...

Yaye mommaplus....af came...brand new cycle....now lets hope them eggys come this cycle for you...got big fx for .:)

How is everybody else...? Ashley? :) 

1dpo here so ttw is in process...I promise to be good this cycle ha ha ha...feeling hopefull.get them fx crossed for me ladies.:flower: lol

Hope your ok :) 


:) :) :)


----------



## Petzy

Talia - Maybe I have the same "cold" as you lol... but probably not with my luck haha... I feel too fluey for it to be that I think. I see your first midwide appt is July 22nd.. exciting!

Chere - Im sorry how many DPO are you again? 12? FX for you girl...

Nat - welcome to the 2ww :) Thanks for posting that story about the woman who got pg! Interesting read...

My Friend who just got her BFP, she got her HCG back today and her HCG was at 150 on Monday so she is feeling much better about having no symptoms. I am happy for her. Hoping its my turn soon enough! :) All of ours.... :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha you guys are all too cute! I hope you all have the same 'lil flus' soon! We're just trying to work out how we're going to tell our parents. It's nerve wracking for me because my family is way more traditional. I just hope they give us a good reaction, even though we're not married. I think I'm just over thinking it cuz I don't want anyone to rain on our parade :(


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Haha you guys are all too cute! I hope you all have the same 'lil flus' soon! We're just trying to work out how we're going to tell our parents. It's nerve wracking for me because my family is way more traditional. I just hope they give us a good reaction, even though we're not married. I think I'm just over thinking it cuz I don't want anyone to rain on our parade :(

Talia - I have learned that one thing we have no control of, is other peoples actions. They can only rain on your parade if you let them - Dont! :) This is your great news and if you are committed to eachother and the child, and i am not traditional by most means, then it makes no difference. Trust me there are plenty of married people who should have never had children! and vice versa... You deserve to be happy no matter what!


----------



## OurLilFlu

You're definitely right! We're ecstatic braying belief And we are definitely not gonna take any flack from anyone. I guess I just want that ideal announcement I guess. And like you said we're both committed and in love with this lil bip and in a good place in lifr so what else can you ask for!


----------



## barbikins

hi girls. Thank you so much for your continued support and for looking up the information on the lining for me your continued supportit's something I really treasure. You girls have helped put my mind at ease today and I feel a lot better about this cycle and realized I just have to take it one day at a time. I can only hope everything turns out well and having to follicles has increase my chances as the Dr says. I am just upset about all the misinformation and confusion and I will be making mention to the doctor about this situation. Let's just hope I get pregnant and have nothing to complain about. 

Nat, welcome to your TWW! We are sort of cycle buddies this month. And thank you so much for the information you gave me about the program you watched it's really good to know that there are worse situations with miracles.

hey Meg, I am so sorry you feel like you were out. 10 dpo it's still so very early. You still have a very good chance. I do believe taking the antibiotics is going to help you. I don't know why I feel so positive about it but I get a good feeling when I think about it. If this month doesn't work out for you its most likely because you were dealing with the infection this cycle. I totally understand how it feels to add at the Mount of months its been since you've been trying. If we don't get pregnant this month by next cycle it will have been a year and a half. I can't imagine and would never have imagined it would take this long for us to get pregnant. Because of this and because of the chemical pregnancy there are times I really just think it's not going to happen for us. Or if it does it's not going to be anytime soon.

I'm waiting for really for the cable guy to show up to hook up my internet and of course it is a time slot between 2&5 and my hunch is he will be here closer to 5 of course. Once I have internet tomorrow I will be online a little more frequently to check in and chat with you ladies while I unpack and pack to get ready for a trip to Ottawa! I won't be testing until we get back from Iowa which will be next Monday so I plan to start testing on the Tuesday morning which will be 8 dpo which would be a good time to start testing out the shot. These next few days will be good to distract me and not to think too much about what's been going on but it's hard not to think that there's a possibility I Harmed my chance with this month of getting pregnant by trying clomid.

by the way I'm using speech to text which is pretty freakin awesome when you're using a cell phone but that might mean there's quite a few typos teehee. I will talk to you ladies later XO XO


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> hi girls. Thank you so much for your continued support and for looking up the information on the lining for me your continued supportit's something I really treasure. You girls have helped put my mind at ease today and I feel a lot better about this cycle and realized I just have to take it one day at a time. I can only hope everything turns out well and having to follicles has increase my chances as the Dr says. I am just upset about all the misinformation and confusion and I will be making mention to the doctor about this situation. Let's just hope I get pregnant and have nothing to complain about.
> 
> Nat, welcome to your TWW! We are sort of cycle buddies this month. And thank you so much for the information you gave me about the program you watched it's really good to know that there are worse situations with miracles.
> 
> hey Meg, I am so sorry you feel like you were out. 10 dpo it's still so very early. You still have a very good chance. I do believe taking the antibiotics is going to help you. I don't know why I feel so positive about it but I get a good feeling when I think about it. If this month doesn't work out for you its most likely because you were dealing with the infection this cycle. I totally understand how it feels to add at the Mount of months its been since you've been trying. If we don't get pregnant this month by next cycle it will have been a year and a half. I can't imagine and would never have imagined it would take this long for us to get pregnant. Because of this and because of the chemical pregnancy there are times I really just think it's not going to happen for us. Or if it does it's not going to be anytime soon.
> 
> I'm waiting for really for the cable guy to show up to hook up my internet and of course it is a time slot between 2&5 and my hunch is he will be here closer to 5 of course. Once I have internet tomorrow I will be online a little more frequently to check in and chat with you ladies while I unpack and pack to get ready for a trip to Ottawa! I won't be testing until we get back from Iowa which will be next Monday so I plan to start testing on the Tuesday morning which will be 8 dpo which would be a good time to start testing out the shot. These next few days will be good to distract me and not to think too much about what's been going on but it's hard not to think that there's a possibility I Harmed my chance with this month of getting pregnant by trying clomid.
> 
> by the way I'm using speech to text which is pretty freakin awesome when you're using a cell phone but that might mean there's quite a few typos teehee. I will talk to you ladies later XO XO

Ah barbs speech text awesome...:thumbup:
And Yaye cycle buddies again.:) 
You have a great plan barbs...and I really hope your trip to Ottawa is fantastic...
You truly deserve a good rest from the emotional anguish ttc can do to us all...
8dpo sounds good barbs...I am going with 9dpo...well I'm going to give it a darn good go anyhow lol...
I can't access my ic's so in a way I have no choice....unless I stamp my feet lol

Have you thought about progesterone barbs? Throwing an idea out of there if you haven't....I know that this is excellent for lining.:thumbup:
Maybe bring it up at next monitoring?

I hope that engineer isn't late or turns up earlier than 5 love...blooming cables guys eh lol...
My Internet man was so obnoxious I wanted to report him but I let it go and put it down to maybe he was having a bad day.

You take care barbs ok and rest assured that we are all loving being apart of your thread and being supportive...thankyou for giving us this life line and your friendship :hugs:...ahhhh I'm being flipping soppy again lol
But I mean It tho.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> hi girls. Thank you so much for your continued support and for looking up the information on the lining for me your continued supportit's something I really treasure. You girls have helped put my mind at ease today and I feel a lot better about this cycle and realized I just have to take it one day at a time. I can only hope everything turns out well and having to follicles has increase my chances as the Dr says. I am just upset about all the misinformation and confusion and I will be making mention to the doctor about this situation. Let's just hope I get pregnant and have nothing to complain
> 
> hey Meg, I am so sorry you feel like you were out. 10 dpo it's still so very early. You still have a very good chance. I do believe taking the antibiotics is going to help you. I don't know why I feel so positive about it but I get a good feeling when I think about it. If this month doesn't work out for you its most likely because you were dealing with the infection this cycle. I totally understand how it feels to add at the Mount of months its been since you've been trying. If we don't get pregnant this month by next cycle it will have been a year and a half. I can't imagine and would never have imagined it would take this long for us to get pregnant. Because of this and because of the chemical pregnancy there are times I really just think it's not going to happen for us. Or if it does it's not going to be anytime soon.
> 
> I'm waiting for really for the cable guy to show up to hook up my internet and of course it is a time slot between 2&5 and my hunch is he will be here closer to 5 of course. Once I have internet tomorrow I will be online a little more frequently to check in and chat with you ladies while I unpack and pack to get ready for a trip to Ottawa! I won't be testing until we get back from Iowa which will be next Monday so I plan to start testing on the Tuesday morning which will be 8 dpo which would be a good time to start testing out the shot. These next few days will be good to distract me and not to think too much about what's been going on but it's hard not to think that there's a possibility I Harmed my chance with this month of getting pregnant by trying clomid.
> 
> by the way I'm using speech to text which is pretty freakin awesome when you're using a cell phone but that might mean there's quite a few typos teehee. I will talk to you ladies later XO XO

I had to laugh because your speech text said Iowa LOL but I knew what you meant. I use it too and it's great but funny. Glad you are feeling a bit more positive Barb! It's so true. You can relax now and enjoy your trip and just focus on having a good time. Enjoy a beer or three and just enjoy yourself. 

Don't worry about me feeling out. You know the feeling all too well. I expect it so I don't even feel that disappointed it is almost numbing. Yikes that sounded bad lol. But you know what I mean. I know what you're saying Bout the infection. Maybe it will take this month to clean up and who knows about next month. We will see. Maybe I am wrong who knows. But at this point I don't think so. Well see! 

Hope your cable guy showed up cant stand their time frames lol it's like being held hostage.


----------



## ChereMichelle

Meg I found the dollarama tests and loaded up. Just for kicks I took one cause I haven't spotted today and did for past 2 days. Of course BFN. Poo.


----------



## ChereMichelle

Barb- Happy you're feeling positive. God knows we're allowed to feel down, it's a crazy emotional battle and I haven't been trying as long as you have. It's best to now relax, focus on what's next. And the speech to text? Awesome! Really surprised it's so good and concise


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> Meg I found the dollarama tests and loaded up. Just for kicks I took one cause I haven't spotted today and did for past 2 days. Of course BFN. Poo.

Boo indeed!! I hope that witch stays away. When are you due? Today?


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies. 11dpo and bfn with fmu at 630am today. 

It's not looking good! Due For AF in 2
Days - ill keep you posted 

Xx Meg's


----------



## natjenson

Hi girls...2dpo here....I'm a little worried about my temps ...it's not rising to confirm ovulation...:(
I'm not expecting my cover line till tmr of course but this cycles temps are completely different to all my other charts...
Could be a good sign but I'm soo worried my temps are not confirming ovulation...today's temp was the same as yesterday's.....soooo confused...
Any advice ladies?:flower:


Hope your all well...:thumbup:

:):) :) xxx
EDIT:...you may notice a couple of temps are at different times....I temped at the same time as usual but didn't manage to get the data on ff in time...:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 63.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hi ladies. 11dpo and bfn with fmu at 630am today.
> 
> It's not looking good! Due For AF in 2
> Days - ill keep you posted
> 
> Xx Meg's

Hi meg...sorry about the bfn....:( 
I still got my fx for you love.:flower:
Are you feeling any better today? :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. 11dpo and bfn with fmu at 630am today.
> 
> It's not looking good! Due For AF in 2
> Days - ill keep you posted
> 
> Xx Meg's
> 
> Hi meg...sorry about the bfn....:(
> I still got my fx for you love.:flower:
> Are you feeling any better today? :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Hi Nat

Thanks :) I expected it so I am not too dissapointed which I know sounds weird but its where I am at this week lol

I am feeling a bit better - slowly but surely - now sneezing and a bit cough but much better than being sweaty and dizzy like the flu I suppose... :)


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi girls...2dpo here....I'm a little worried about my temps ...it's not rising to confirm ovulation...:(
> I'm not expecting my cover line till tmr of course but this cycles temps are completely different to all my other charts...
> Could be a good sign but I'm soo worried my temps are not confirming ovulation...today's temp was the same as yesterday's.....soooo confused...
> Any advice ladies?:flower:
> 
> 
> Hope your all well...:thumbup:
> 
> :):) :) xxx
> EDIT:...you may notice a couple of temps are at different times....I temped at the same time as usual but didn't manage to get the data on ff in time...:)

Nat I wish I could contribute but I dont know anything about temps and charting.. Im sure one of the lovely ladies will respond soon! xx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. 11dpo and bfn with fmu at 630am today.
> 
> It's not looking good! Due For AF in 2
> Days - ill keep you posted
> 
> Xx Meg's
> 
> Hi meg...sorry about the bfn....:(
> I still got my fx for you love.:flower:
> Are you feeling any better today? :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Nat
> 
> Thanks :) I expected it so I am not too dissapointed which I know sounds weird but its where I am at this week lol
> 
> I am feeling a bit better - slowly but surely - now sneezing and a bit cough but much better than being sweaty and dizzy like the flu I suppose... :)Click to expand...

Awe so glad your feeling much better...meg I agree with barbs about the antibiotics...I really do think this was the month to get it cleared up and that I too have a very good feeling about your ttc...
Did you start the maca again or are you starting it next cycle...
I really hope Af dosnt show and you get your bfp....maybe like your friend and it's just going to show later...fx for you ok.:hugs:

You take care meg ok.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. 11dpo and bfn with fmu at 630am today.
> 
> It's not looking good! Due For AF in 2
> Days - ill keep you posted
> 
> Xx Meg's
> 
> Hi meg...sorry about the bfn....:(
> I still got my fx for you love.:flower:
> Are you feeling any better today? :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Nat
> 
> Thanks :) I expected it so I am not too dissapointed which I know sounds weird but its where I am at this week lol
> 
> I am feeling a bit better - slowly but surely - now sneezing and a bit cough but much better than being sweaty and dizzy like the flu I suppose... :)Click to expand...
> 
> Awe so glad your feeling much better...meg I agree with barbs about the antibiotics...I really do think this was the month to get it cleared up and that I too have a very good feeling about your ttc...
> Did you start the maca again or are you starting it next cycle...
> I really hope Af dosnt show and you get your bfp....maybe like your friend and it's just going to show later...fx for you ok.:hugs:
> 
> You take care meg ok.:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Nat :) I hope so... maybe I need a cycle to clear up and then I have a better chance in the upcoming months - that would be great.

I stayed off the maca this month because of the antibiotics but I may start them up again next cycle... I just dont like how it lengthens my cycle to 31/32 days lol.... 

I have been terrible these last two weeks with vitamins I have forgot almost every day... usually I am good


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> hi girls. Thank you so much for your continued support and for looking up the information on the lining for me your continued supportit's something I really treasure. You girls have helped put my mind at ease today and I feel a lot better about this cycle and realized I just have to take it one day at a time. I can only hope everything turns out well and having to follicles has increase my chances as the Dr says. I am just upset about all the misinformation and confusion and I will be making mention to the doctor about this situation. Let's just hope I get pregnant and have nothing to complain about.
> 
> Nat, welcome to your TWW! We are sort of cycle buddies this month. And thank you so much for the information you gave me about the program you watched it's really good to know that there are worse situations with miracles.
> 
> hey Meg, I am so sorry you feel like you were out. 10 dpo it's still so very early. You still have a very good chance. I do believe taking the antibiotics is going to help you. I don't know why I feel so positive about it but I get a good feeling when I think about it. If this month doesn't work out for you its most likely because you were dealing with the infection this cycle. I totally understand how it feels to add at the Mount of months its been since you've been trying. If we don't get pregnant this month by next cycle it will have been a year and a half. I can't imagine and would never have imagined it would take this long for us to get pregnant. Because of this and because of the chemical pregnancy there are times I really just think it's not going to happen for us. Or if it does it's not going to be anytime soon.
> 
> I'm waiting for really for the cable guy to show up to hook up my internet and of course it is a time slot between 2&5 and my hunch is he will be here closer to 5 of course. Once I have internet tomorrow I will be online a little more frequently to check in and chat with you ladies while I unpack and pack to get ready for a trip to Ottawa! I won't be testing until we get back from Iowa which will be next Monday so I plan to start testing on the Tuesday morning which will be 8 dpo which would be a good time to start testing out the shot. These next few days will be good to distract me and not to think too much about what's been going on but it's hard not to think that there's a possibility I Harmed my chance with this month of getting pregnant by trying clomid.
> 
> by the way I'm using speech to text which is pretty freakin awesome when you're using a cell phone but that might mean there's quite a few typos teehee. I will talk to you ladies later XO XO
> 
> Ah barbs speech text awesome...:thumbup:
> And Yaye cycle buddies again.:)
> You have a great plan barbs...and I really hope your trip to Ottawa is fantastic...
> You truly deserve a good rest from the emotional anguish ttc can do to us all...
> 8dpo sounds good barbs...I am going with 9dpo...well I'm going to give it a darn good go anyhow lol...
> I can't access my ic's so in a way I have no choice....unless I stamp my feet lol
> 
> Have you thought about progesterone barbs? Throwing an idea out of there if you haven't....I know that this is excellent for lining.:thumbup:
> Maybe bring it up at next monitoring?
> 
> I hope that engineer isn't late or turns up earlier than 5 love...blooming cables guys eh lol...
> My Internet man was so obnoxious I wanted to report him but I let it go and put it down to maybe he was having a bad day.
> 
> You take care barbs ok and rest assured that we are all loving being apart of your thread and being supportive...thankyou for giving us this life line and your friendship :hugs:...ahhhh I'm being flipping soppy again lol
> But I mean It tho.:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

awe thanks hun...you're so sweet :)

the internet is on - the guy never showed up. apparently they dont have to? i wish I'd known this instead of anxiously awaiting this guy for three hours! well I need to get out of the house today for sure so I plan to go for a run some time this morning, shower up & continue my ways of unpacking or organizing. this place is a disaster!

I talked to the nurse & doctor about progesterone but I dont need the support as it seems. Nothing I can do now but wait & see. Normally my lining is perfect...damn Clomid. Ah well. Can't turn the clock back. I just hope I get pregnant anyway. I am just totally emotionally exhausted from the clinic appointments & shit. 

9 dpo is a good place to start, Nat.....I'd say no point in doing it earlier.


----------



## ChereMichelle

Petzy said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Meg I found the dollarama tests and loaded up. Just for kicks I took one cause I haven't spotted today and did for past 2 days. Of course BFN. Poo.
> 
> Boo indeed!! I hope that witch stays away. When are you due? Today?Click to expand...

Ovufriend says due tomorrow, the one I use on my phone says today...my cycles used to be 26 days like clockwork, until last month. AF was late. So I guess that's why the date is pushed back. No more spotting at all, but just because I bought $1 tests I tested again. Still BFN.:dohh:


----------



## ChereMichelle

natjenson said:


> Hi girls...2dpo here....I'm a little worried about my temps ...it's not rising to confirm ovulation...:(
> I'm not expecting my cover line till tmr of course but this cycles temps are completely different to all my other charts...
> Could be a good sign but I'm soo worried my temps are not confirming ovulation...today's temp was the same as yesterday's.....soooo confused...
> Any advice ladies?:flower:
> 
> 
> Hope your all well...:thumbup:
> 
> :):) :) xxx
> EDIT:...you may notice a couple of temps are at different times....I temped at the same time as usual but didn't manage to get the data on ff in time...:)

I've only been charting 2 mos? So my experience is limited...wish I could help. My chart was all over the place....


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> hi girls. Thank you so much for your continued support and for looking up the information on the lining for me your continued supportit's something I really treasure. You girls have helped put my mind at ease today and I feel a lot better about this cycle and realized I just have to take it one day at a time. I can only hope everything turns out well and having to follicles has increase my chances as the Dr says. I am just upset about all the misinformation and confusion and I will be making mention to the doctor about this situation. Let's just hope I get pregnant and have nothing to complain
> 
> hey Meg, I am so sorry you feel like you were out. 10 dpo it's still so very early. You still have a very good chance. I do believe taking the antibiotics is going to help you. I don't know why I feel so positive about it but I get a good feeling when I think about it. If this month doesn't work out for you its most likely because you were dealing with the infection this cycle. I totally understand how it feels to add at the Mount of months its been since you've been trying. If we don't get pregnant this month by next cycle it will have been a year and a half. I can't imagine and would never have imagined it would take this long for us to get pregnant. Because of this and because of the chemical pregnancy there are times I really just think it's not going to happen for us. Or if it does it's not going to be anytime soon.
> 
> I'm waiting for really for the cable guy to show up to hook up my internet and of course it is a time slot between 2&5 and my hunch is he will be here closer to 5 of course. Once I have internet tomorrow I will be online a little more frequently to check in and chat with you ladies while I unpack and pack to get ready for a trip to Ottawa! I won't be testing until we get back from Iowa which will be next Monday so I plan to start testing on the Tuesday morning which will be 8 dpo which would be a good time to start testing out the shot. These next few days will be good to distract me and not to think too much about what's been going on but it's hard not to think that there's a possibility I Harmed my chance with this month of getting pregnant by trying clomid.
> 
> by the way I'm using speech to text which is pretty freakin awesome when you're using a cell phone but that might mean there's quite a few typos teehee. I will talk to you ladies later XO XO
> 
> I had to laugh because your speech text said Iowa LOL but I knew what you meant. I use it too and it's great but funny. Glad you are feeling a bit more positive Barb! It's so true. You can relax now and enjoy your trip and just focus on having a good time. Enjoy a beer or three and just enjoy yourself.
> 
> Don't worry about me feeling out. You know the feeling all too well. I expect it so I don't even feel that disappointed it is almost numbing. Yikes that sounded bad lol. But you know what I mean. I know what you're saying Bout the infection. Maybe it will take this month to clean up and who knows about next month. We will see. Maybe I am wrong who knows. But at this point I don't think so. Well see!
> 
> Hope your cable guy showed up cant stand their time frames lol it's like being held hostage.Click to expand...


Well you know what I read from my doctor's office blog? Having 1 drink is OK...more than that is detrimental. So I try not to have more than 1 but if I have two & its been days since a drop, I am not stressed. I drank hard when I got pregnant with my daughter lol. But it's a different ball game now & we're paying good money. I haven't been drunk in eons!

Meg, I totally get feeling numb to it. I feel like I'm just on autopilot now. Going to my appointments, doing IUI, living life but I just anticipate a big fat fucking negative every damned month. So I just don't pay as much attention now. Last month I was not surprised getting my period & I just moved on with my life. I felt my heart sank at the IUI appointment but slowly moving towards 'why should I be freaking surprised? when will my time be? never? ok i thought so' LOL

Yep I do know how you feel too....doubting every month. Why should this month bet 'thee' month right? lolll

Cable guy never came but I have internet. So I think they just flipped some switch. I literately envision a board of switches & an "ON" button :)


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Hi girls...2dpo here....I'm a little worried about my temps ...it's not rising to confirm ovulation...:(
> I'm not expecting my cover line till tmr of course but this cycles temps are completely different to all my other charts...
> Could be a good sign but I'm soo worried my temps are not confirming ovulation...today's temp was the same as yesterday's.....soooo confused...
> Any advice ladies?:flower:
> 
> 
> Hope your all well...:thumbup:
> 
> :):) :) xxx
> EDIT:...you may notice a couple of temps are at different times....I temped at the same time as usual but didn't manage to get the data on ff in time...:)


I temped for about 3-4 months last year. It drove me crazy so I stopped doing it :)

Well, you could possibly a slow temp riser...I was. My temps never spiked, it went up slowly & I believe it's not until about 3dpo that it gives you the crosshairs. Just be patient & hopefully it will detect the rise!


----------



## barbikins

Meg I'm sorry you're getting a bfn :( Hang in there.
If it doesnt happen this month I recon it's becasue of the infection.
I hope that you'll get your bfp this summer!
I hope we all do. It's so sad to see how far everyoen I know has gone in their pregnancies & I'm still sat here with nothing. :(


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg I'm sorry you're getting a bfn :( Hang in there.
> If it doesnt happen this month I recon it's becasue of the infection.
> I hope that you'll get your bfp this summer!
> I hope we all do. It's so sad to see how far everyoen I know has gone in their pregnancies & I'm still sat here with nothing. :(

I hope thats the reason too... I feel better about it now because at least I finally did something about it.. Its gotta mean something right???

I know what you mean. I am so happy for my close friend who just got BFP this week but part of me is like hmmm I hope I am just as happy if shes 6 months along and I am not pg.. how will I feel then? I am pretty sure I can stomach it for my friend but then I will truly be the last of all my "couple friends" without a baby. There is only one other couple who doesnt but shess totally career obsessed and not interested anytime soon.... I hope I am not that far behind.


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Meg I found the dollarama tests and loaded up. Just for kicks I took one cause I haven't spotted today and did for past 2 days. Of course BFN. Poo.
> 
> Boo indeed!! I hope that witch stays away. When are you due? Today?Click to expand...
> 
> Ovufriend says due tomorrow, the one I use on my phone says today...my cycles used to be 26 days like clockwork, until last month. AF was late. So I guess that's why the date is pushed back. No more spotting at all, but just because I bought $1 tests I tested again. Still BFN.:dohh:Click to expand...

well if every other cycle you are 26 then I would consider today AF day..... but give it an extra day to allow for what happened last month. Maybe it was a fluke... sorry about the BFN I am right with you on that! I feel like there is no point to testing tomorrow but having 1 or 2 left I may as well. blah lol I will have a nice cold beer or three this weekend ....


----------



## Petzy

*crickets chirping*


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Meg I'm sorry you're getting a bfn :( Hang in there.
> If it doesnt happen this month I recon it's becasue of the infection.
> I hope that you'll get your bfp this summer!
> I hope we all do. It's so sad to see how far everyoen I know has gone in their pregnancies & I'm still sat here with nothing. :(
> 
> I hope thats the reason too... I feel better about it now because at least I finally did something about it.. Its gotta mean something right???
> 
> I know what you mean. I am so happy for my close friend who just got BFP this week but part of me is like hmmm I hope I am just as happy if shes 6 months along and I am not pg.. how will I feel then? I am pretty sure I can stomach it for my friend but then I will truly be the last of all my "couple friends" without a baby. There is only one other couple who doesnt but shess totally career obsessed and not interested anytime soon.... I hope I am not that far behind.Click to expand...

I've found that its been really difficult for me and our close friends. Put it this way, they've all reached around the 20 week month & I haven't seen them. I've messaged with them but not physically seen them. I think it will be too awkward. Actually, I know it will be extremely awkward. And here I am almost 1.5 years later & nothing :(
It's especially hard with one of my friends who's g/f got pregnant & we would have been not more than 3-4 weeks difference between us had I not had that miscarriage.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Meg I'm sorry you're getting a bfn :( Hang in there.
> If it doesnt happen this month I recon it's becasue of the infection.
> I hope that you'll get your bfp this summer!
> I hope we all do. It's so sad to see how far everyoen I know has gone in their pregnancies & I'm still sat here with nothing. :(
> 
> I hope thats the reason too... I feel better about it now because at least I finally did something about it.. Its gotta mean something right???
> 
> I know what you mean. I am so happy for my close friend who just got BFP this week but part of me is like hmmm I hope I am just as happy if shes 6 months along and I am not pg.. how will I feel then? I am pretty sure I can stomach it for my friend but then I will truly be the last of all my "couple friends" without a baby. There is only one other couple who doesnt but shess totally career obsessed and not interested anytime soon.... I hope I am not that far behind.Click to expand...
> 
> I've found that its been really difficult for me and our close friends. Put it this way, they've all reached around the 20 week month & I haven't seen them. I've messaged with them but not physically seen them. I think it will be too awkward. Actually, I know it will be extremely awkward. And here I am almost 1.5 years later & nothing :(
> It's especially hard with one of my friends who's g/f got pregnant & we would have been not more than 3-4 weeks difference between us had I not had that miscarriage.Click to expand...

Yeah I can imagine that would make it all the more difficult - having a date to compare it too... I had even wonderred what if I got pg same cycle as my friend and then one of us lost it? Im sorry you ar going through that Barb that is just not fair. Do your friends acknowledge the awkwardness? Are you avoiding dinners or get togethers with them?


----------



## natjenson

Barbs...hi love...how are you ? :)

I found this tonight and I thought I would post it to you...
Seemed interesting...
Remember I mentioned to robitussin ?
Well you got me thinking about what your doc said about your lining because of the clomid...well anyhows I found this....hope it helps...:flower



If you're taking Clomid (clomiphene citrate, Serophene) as an ovulation inductor, it may help to know that it can cause hostile mucus in 30 percent or more of women using it. Higher doses of Clomid tend to be more associated with less cervical fluid and a thinner uterine lining, than the 50 mg dose and Robitussin can help to reverse this.

What cycle days should I take Robitussin (cough medicine that only contains guaifenesin as the active ingredient)?
Most doctors suggest taking Robitussin five days before and including the day of ovulation for a total of 6 days during your cycle.This helps provide the optimal environment to help the sperm survive and get to where they need to go.If you take Clomid, waiting until the day after the last Clomid pill is taken before starting Robitussin is suggested.


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Barbs...hi love...how are you ? :)

I found this tonight and I thought I would post it to you...
Seemed interesting...
Remember I mentioned to robitussin ?
Well you got me thinking about what your doc said about your lining because of the clomid...well anyhows I found this....hope it helps...:flower



If you're taking Clomid (clomiphene citrate, Serophene) as an ovulation inductor, it may help to know that it can cause hostile mucus in 30 percent or more of women using it. Higher doses of Clomid tend to be more associated with less cervical fluid and a thinner uterine lining, than the 50 mg dose and Robitussin can help to reverse this.

What cycle days should I take Robitussin (cough medicine that only contains guaifenesin as the active ingredient)?
Most doctors suggest taking Robitussin five days before and including the day of ovulation for a total of 6 days during your cycle.This helps provide the optimal environment to help the sperm survive and get to where they need to go.If you take Clomid, waiting until the day after the last Clomid pill is taken before starting Robitussin is suggested.


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

Petzy said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Meg I found the dollarama tests and loaded up. Just for kicks I took one cause I haven't spotted today and did for past 2 days. Of course BFN. Poo.
> 
> Boo indeed!! I hope that witch stays away. When are you due? Today?Click to expand...
> 
> Ovufriend says due tomorrow, the one I use on my phone says today...my cycles used to be 26 days like clockwork, until last month. AF was late. So I guess that's why the date is pushed back. No more spotting at all, but just because I bought $1 tests I tested again. Still BFN.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> well if every other cycle you are 26 then I would consider today AF day..... but give it an extra day to allow for what happened last month. Maybe it was a fluke... sorry about the BFN I am right with you on that! I feel like there is no point to testing tomorrow but having 1 or 2 left I may as well. blah lol I will have a nice cold beer or three this weekend ....Click to expand...

Still no AF but slight pink when I wipe. I know she's lurking about. I have a bachelorette party to go to this weekend so I'm right with ya Meg, and those 1 or 3 beers....


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Meg I found the dollarama tests and loaded up. Just for kicks I took one cause I haven't spotted today and did for past 2 days. Of course BFN. Poo.
> 
> Boo indeed!! I hope that witch stays away. When are you due? Today?Click to expand...
> 
> Ovufriend says due tomorrow, the one I use on my phone says today...my cycles used to be 26 days like clockwork, until last month. AF was late. So I guess that's why the date is pushed back. No more spotting at all, but just because I bought $1 tests I tested again. Still BFN.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> well if every other cycle you are 26 then I would consider today AF day..... but give it an extra day to allow for what happened last month. Maybe it was a fluke... sorry about the BFN I am right with you on that! I feel like there is no point to testing tomorrow but having 1 or 2 left I may as well. blah lol I will have a nice cold beer or three this weekend ....Click to expand...
> 
> Still no AF but slight pink when I wipe. I know she's lurking about. I have a bachelorette party to go to this weekend so I'm right with ya Meg, and those 1 or 3 beers....Click to expand...

I find the pink cm so tricky. I always get it at some point before AF shows. Either the day before, two days before, or the day of . But of course last month I didn't get any and so I got my hopes up. My friend who got her bfp this months always gets it too and she had pink cm the day before her bfp so you never know....

Cheers to us this weekend Chere...!

I have had some mild cramping on and off tonight. I wonder if she will show on time


----------



## ChereMichelle

Petzy said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Meg I found the dollarama tests and loaded up. Just for kicks I took one cause I haven't spotted today and did for past 2 days. Of course BFN. Poo.
> 
> Boo indeed!! I hope that witch stays away. When are you due? Today?Click to expand...
> 
> Ovufriend says due tomorrow, the one I use on my phone says today...my cycles used to be 26 days like clockwork, until last month. AF was late. So I guess that's why the date is pushed back. No more spotting at all, but just because I bought $1 tests I tested again. Still BFN.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> well if every other cycle you are 26 then I would consider today AF day..... but give it an extra day to allow for what happened last month. Maybe it was a fluke... sorry about the BFN I am right with you on that! I feel like there is no point to testing tomorrow but having 1 or 2 left I may as well. blah lol I will have a nice cold beer or three this weekend ....Click to expand...
> 
> Still no AF but slight pink when I wipe. I know she's lurking about. I have a bachelorette party to go to this weekend so I'm right with ya Meg, and those 1 or 3 beers....Click to expand...
> 
> I find the pink cm so tricky. I always get it at some point before AF shows. Either the day before, two days before, or the day of . But of course last month I didn't get any and so I got my hopes up. My friend who got her bfp this months always gets it too and she had pink cm the day before her bfp so you never know....
> 
> Cheers to us this weekend Chere...!
> 
> I have had some mild cramping on and off tonight. I wonder if she will show on timeClick to expand...

I might feel positive and hopeful if I hadn't taken 2 tests and recvd 2 BFN's!! Hard to argue with that. It's just a waiting game now. Since I have plans Sat night, and need to squish into my good jeans she will no doubt rear her ugly head then. BITCH.:growlmad:


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies.. 12 DPO and I am posting a pic of my cheapie for input. I have never had even an evap before so I cant really tell if there is color in this line or not...

thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 13









image2.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 13









image3.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hi ladies.. 12 DPO and I am posting a pic of my cheapie for input. I have never had even an evap before so I cant really tell if there is color in this line or not...
> 
> thoughts?

Oh my - MEG ! This is very interesting....how fast did that line come up?.....there is a line!
I can't quite tell if there's colour yet....you should test again later and post...Yaye!
Oh meg I soooo hope this is it for you .....:flower:

I'm happy but also nervous for you..I hope they aren't them nasty Evaps....
I bet your heart is skipping eats and everything....awe meg I really want this for ....:flower:


:) :) :) xxx

Edit I'm going to have a look at your tests on my avary app. And see what I get..:thumbup:


----------



## natjenson

OH MY GOSH!!! 
Meg I think you have a bfp there....I'm sooo excited for you....
I really didn't have to do hardly anything to your pics when it came to tweaking...
Right ok I don't want to gee your hopes up if it does turn out to be a horrid evap so im going to stay on the edge of my seat (practically falling off here lol)
And wait for your later tests if you have any....me thinks frer is on th cards here woop woop...:happydance:

Here's a tweek ...and ill post another straight after in black and white .....all I did to it was pull some colour through...:flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## OurLilFlu

Is it more colourful in person? Cuz it looks like my 11 dpo dollar store test... I hope this is it for you!


----------



## natjenson

Black and white! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.. 12 DPO and I am posting a pic of my cheapie for input. I have never had even an evap before so I cant really tell if there is color in this line or not...
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> Oh my - MEG ! This is very interesting....how fast did that line come up?.....there is a line!
> I can't quite tell if there's colour yet....you should test again later and post...Yaye!
> Oh meg I soooo hope this is it for you .....:flower:
> 
> I'm happy but also nervous for you..I hope they aren't them nasty Evaps....
> I bet your heart is skipping eats and everything....awe meg I really want this for ....:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Edit I'm going to have a look at your tests on my avary app. And see what I get..:thumbup:Click to expand...

LOL - the line came up within a couple min - not long

I am pretty sure there was pink in it IRL.... i remember looking at it and thinking that it looked pink to me. When it started to dry I was not so sure but I took pics that of course are never QUITE as accurate... I dont know what to make of it. Could be an evap and I am prepared for that.


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Black and white! :happydance:[/QU
> 
> But wouldnt an Evap show up too in a black and white pic cause its grey?


----------



## Petzy

I am debating getting an FRER today - I dont know if I want to waste the money ahhhhhhhh


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Black and white! :happydance:[/QU
> 
> But wouldnt an Evap show up too in a black and white pic cause its grey?
> 
> Yeah an evap would show through on b&w but I wanted to see how dark and solid the line was...:thumbup:
> 
> Awe I really hope this s it for you.:flower:
> Are you going to test later? Frer perhaps :thumbup:?
> Can't wait to hear your update.:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> I am debating getting an FRER today - I dont know if I want to waste the money ahhhhhhhh

Maybe test with ic later after hold wee for a couple of hours and save frer for morning.:thumbup:
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> I am debating getting an FRER today - I dont know if I want to waste the money ahhhhhhhh
> 
> Maybe test with ic later after hold wee for a couple of hours and save frer for morning.:thumbup:
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

I only have one IC left... they are 20miu so not super sensitive.

I may just hold my bladder all morning and get an FRER at lunch

Fackkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> I am debating getting an FRER today - I dont know if I want to waste the money ahhhhhhhh
> 
> Maybe test with ic later after hold wee for a couple of hours and save frer for morning.:thumbup:
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I only have one IC left... they are 20miu so not super sensitive.
> 
> I may just hold my bladder all morning and get an FRER at lunch
> 
> FackkkkkkkkkkkkkClick to expand...

Meg were they 20 miu ? This mornings test?.....
Very rare you get an evap on them.
If you can find a10 mui somewhere it's shoud be a clearer result.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> I am debating getting an FRER today - I dont know if I want to waste the money ahhhhhhhh
> 
> Maybe test with ic later after hold wee for a couple of hours and save frer for morning.:thumbup:
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I only have one IC left... they are 20miu so not super sensitive.
> 
> I may just hold my bladder all morning and get an FRER at lunch
> 
> FackkkkkkkkkkkkkClick to expand...
> 
> Meg were they 20 miu ? This mornings test?.....
> Very rare you get an evap on them.
> If you can find a10 mui somewhere it's shoud be a clearer result.
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Yeah they are 20 miu... FRER is 10 miu right?


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> I am debating getting an FRER today - I dont know if I want to waste the money ahhhhhhhh
> 
> Maybe test with ic later after hold wee for a couple of hours and save frer for morning.:thumbup:
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I only have one IC left... they are 20miu so not super sensitive.
> 
> I may just hold my bladder all morning and get an FRER at lunch
> 
> FackkkkkkkkkkkkkClick to expand...
> 
> Meg were they 20 miu ? This mornings test?.....
> Very rare you get an evap on them.
> If you can find a10 mui somewhere it's shoud be a clearer result.
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah they are 20 miu... FRER is 10 miu right?Click to expand...

Wow meg for a 20 to pick up a bfp at 12 dpo your chances of that being real is very good...

I THINK frers are 10 mui...but it depends what brand frer you get.....have you got a superdrug store there.....they have own brand frers 10 mui....I swear by these....
Or an Asda?......not completely sure what mui Asda are tho.:wacko:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> I am debating getting an FRER today - I dont know if I want to waste the money ahhhhhhhh
> 
> Maybe test with ic later after hold wee for a couple of hours and save frer for morning.:thumbup:
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I only have one IC left... they are 20miu so not super sensitive.
> 
> I may just hold my bladder all morning and get an FRER at lunch
> 
> FackkkkkkkkkkkkkClick to expand...
> 
> Meg were they 20 miu ? This mornings test?.....
> Very rare you get an evap on them.
> If you can find a10 mui somewhere it's shoud be a clearer result.
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah they are 20 miu... FRER is 10 miu right?Click to expand...
> 
> Wow meg for a 20 to pick up a bfp at 12 dpo your chances of that being real is very good...
> 
> I THINK frers are 10 mui...but it depends what brand frer you get.....have you got a superdrug store there.....they have own brand frers 10 mui....I swear by these....
> Or an Asda?......not completely sure what mui Asda are tho.:wacko:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

FRER is an actual brand here - First Response Early Resuly - they look like this: https://www.firstresponse.com/early-pregnancy-test.asp 

I think If I buy one I will just buy the name brand one no?


----------



## ChereMichelle

Petzy said:


> I am debating getting an FRER today - I dont know if I want to waste the money ahhhhhhhh

Get one!! Sorry, did I say that out loud? I probably would cause it would be killing me. When is AF due? Mine came this morning so I'm living vicariously through you. I'm in meetings all day today at the union and prob won't be able to check this BUT I will rush home! Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> I am debating getting an FRER today - I dont know if I want to waste the money ahhhhhhhh
> 
> Get one!! Sorry, did I say that out loud? I probably would cause it would be killing me. When is AF due? Mine came this morning so I'm living vicariously through you. I'm in meetings all day today at the union and prob won't be able to check this BUT I will rush home! Good luck!:hugs:Click to expand...

Chere I am sorry AF got you ugh... well you enjoy those beers lol well earned I will say you have had quite a month!! :)

AF is due for me tomorrow I think. I 99% get it 14 days from positive OPK which would be tomorrow...

I am going to get one at lunch. May as well - I had hoped to enjoy a beer tonight so just to be safe bahh lol


----------



## Petzy

Barb I could use your educated and blunt opinion right about now


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> Hi ladies.. 12 DPO and I am posting a pic of my cheapie for input. I have never had even an evap before so I cant really tell if there is color in this line or not...
> 
> thoughts?

Oh that looks like a line too me!!!!! Woo hoo


----------



## Ttcnumber1xx

Hi all I've been reading these posts all day trying to match my symptoms with everyones lol. I'm on my 1st round of clomid and my I'm 10dpo Af is due on Wednesday 26th

5dpo temp 37.1c, creamy thick white cm,increased appetite was craving chicken fried rice, light cramps
6dpo temp 37.5c creamy thick white cm, craving rice again, light cramps
7dpo temp 37.1c watery white cm, backache, cramps bit stronger,frequent urination, craving rice again lol BFN
8dpo temp 37.1c watery clear/white cm, cramps, headache, frequent urination, fatigue BFN
9dpo 37.0c watery clear/white cm, backache, cramps more painful, headache, bad heartburn in the morning, started having painful bbs but only at the sides BFN
10dpo temp 36.8, bloated, heartburn, frequent urination, very tender bbs only at the sides, my cramps are very bad today I've took painkillers and nothing will take it off. Tried too find cervix today but I can only reach it when I bear down and when i pulled finger out it was covered in white and clear cm (tmi i know lol sorry) but I can't find the opening at all is this and the bad cramps normal? it's freaking me out as I don't get Af pains until cd2. BFN

Good luck too everyone


----------



## crazy84

Get a Frer and test!! Pretty please!! Lol how exciting!!!!!


----------



## butterflywolf

Petzy said:


> Hi ladies.. 12 DPO and I am posting a pic of my cheapie for input. I have never had even an evap before so I cant really tell if there is color in this line or not...
> 
> thoughts?

I'm a little errie on it because when I used IC's (wondfo's) I had a lot of evaps that looked like that. Best advice I can say is test with a frer and see what happens! Keeping my fingers crossed for ya!!!


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!!!! Hope y'all are all doing well!! 
Chere-sorry about af
Nat,meg,barb- cant wait see those bfps!!!!! 
As for me boring ole cd 4 for me!! Blah! 
And for everyone all this thread have a fabulous day!!


----------



## Petzy

I lost this thread and just found it - I had to do a search for it! :) I think its more appropriate to be here I guess.

Here is my FRER from 11am....

A line is a line right? AF due tomorrow.... On the test IRL it is deffo a pink line just really light. Should I take my second one tomorrow morning?
 



Attached Files:







image4.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Petzy

lol I even started a new thread with the same title in the old forum asking where everyone went LOL


----------



## enchanted78

Hi Petzy-

I posted a picture of my FRER stick about a week ago and it looked exactly like that up until the day of my missed period! (well it got a little darker as the days went on) I finally took a digital on dpo 16/17 and got a bpf. Good luck!!


----------



## Petzy

enchanted78 said:


> Hi Petzy-
> 
> I posted a picture of my FRER stick about a week ago and it looked exactly like that up until the day of my missed period! (well it got a little darker as the days went on) I finally took a digital on dpo 16/17 and got a bpf. Good luck!!

Thanks Enchanted :) Congrats to you


----------



## enchanted78

Thanks! Good luck :-D


----------



## natjenson

AWE MEG YES! YES ! YES!
I'm sooo happy for you...that is a line!
:happydance:
YAYE YOU DID IT........WOOOHOOOOO.....

Oh barbs where are you I think of all of us you deserved to see this first as you have supported meg through her entire journey.:flower:

Yaye meg I am literally dancing around for you yipppeeeeee.:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 


:) :) :) xxxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> AWE MEG YES! YES ! YES!
> I'm sooo happy for you...that is a line!
> :happydance:
> YAYE YOU DID IT........WOOOHOOOOO.....
> 
> Oh barbs where are you I think of all of us you deserved to see this first as you have supported meg through her entire journey.:flower:
> 
> Yaye meg I am literally dancing around for you yipppeeeeee.:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxx

LOL I had to do a big smile with your post Nat... honestly Its not even computing AT ALL. I am just in shock. Total shock.... I think I am also hesitant of a chemical, AF is due tomorrow, etc etc... and hoping to see a darker line in the a.m. you know?But I suppose between the two tests it must be true for now anyways!

I will tell DH tonight that I got a line but we will test again in the morning... since its the weekend no bloods for me till next week.


----------



## butterflywolf

Petzy said:


> I lost this thread and just found it - I had to do a search for it! :) I think its more appropriate to be here I guess.
> 
> Here is my FRER from 11am....
> 
> A line is a line right? AF due tomorrow.... On the test IRL it is deffo a pink line just really light. Should I take my second one tomorrow morning?

that's how mine looked at 9 dpo!!!!! I am pretty damn sure you just got your bfp!!!


----------



## Petzy

butterflywolf said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> I lost this thread and just found it - I had to do a search for it! :) I think its more appropriate to be here I guess.
> 
> Here is my FRER from 11am....
> 
> A line is a line right? AF due tomorrow.... On the test IRL it is deffo a pink line just really light. Should I take my second one tomorrow morning?
> 
> that's how mine looked at 9 dpo!!!!! I am pretty damn sure you just got your bfp!!!Click to expand...

Thanks Butterfly.. I will post my FMU FRER tomorrow morning - eeek


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Had to pop in on this one. Meg it looks like you might finally have your BFP!! Maybe it was the infection topping you all along. I have been on the edge of my seat reading the last couple of pages, I even got tears in my eyes at the frer - pregnancy hormones! Ill be checking back tomoro to see it get darker. I read almost everyday hoping for you guys to get a BFP I'm a secret stalker since getting mine hehe. Aww so excited for you xx


----------



## Petzy

xxxklkxxx said:


> Had to pop in on this one. Meg it looks like you might finally have your BFP!! Maybe it was the infection topping you all along. I have been on the edge of my seat reading the last couple of pages, I even got tears in my eyes at the frer - pregnancy hormones! Ill be checking back tomoro to see it get darker. I read almost everyday hoping for you guys to get a BFP I'm a secret stalker since getting mine hehe. Aww so excited for you xx

KLK I am really grateful for your message - much appreciated - glad you are still following along ;) How are you doing in your pregnancy? Has the morning sickness improved? Big hugs to you... xx the next day or two will tell I suppose!


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Aww I know you feel, I'd never had an evap or anything either so when I got a really faint line I was so wary, ppl were saying its looks my BFP and congrats but I wouldn't let myself fully believe it for a while as I was scared of it not being real. 
I'm fine thank you,  I heard baby's heartbeat today so that was really good. My sickness is easing off at last just have the odd day now which is a hell of alot better than all day everyday. The tiredness is a killer though especially with having a 3yr old, it just can suddenly hit you like a ton of bricks and you struggle to keep your eyes open. 
Good luck with fmu, my fingers and toes are crossed although I don't think you need it what with 2 lines on 2 brands hehe xx


----------



## natjenson

You know meg...I am still realing over your bfp's....I'm sooooooo happy for you...you been through SO much...
Meg you are an inspiration to me :flower: you kept your feet on the ground and been such a great support to us all...
I know behind closed doors we all have our own way of coping with our personal journeys with ttc and that altho we can write about our feelings on here dealing with them irl is somewhat different but you have always been so honest and upfront and such a strong woman...you certainly deserve this love.
I cried with such emotion and relief for you earlier....
I am glad that your long journey has come to an end and that you can begin the new magical journey that the pregnancy will take you....suck it all up meg enjoy and cradle that bump as it grows with you ...it's truly thee most precious thing you will ever experience.:flower:

May I add tho....please stay with us....we would miss you sooo much...you have kept the little fun we can enjoy out of it in here...lol

How had dh taken it? I bet he is OVER THE MOON and back .:) 

I can't believe that the infection robbed you for so long...naughty killer vag eh.lol
And as for that doctor telling you not to ttc this month bc of the antibiotics,....well thank gawsh you didn't listen to him eh.lol
:hugs:

Thankyou meg....thankyou for being you and I am truly pleased for you and your bfp.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> You know meg...I am still realing over your bfp's....I'm sooooooo happy for you...you been through SO much...
> Meg you are an inspiration to me :flower: you kept your feet on the ground and been such a great support to us all...
> I know behind closed doors we all have our own way of coping with our personal journeys with ttc and that altho we can write about our feelings on here dealing with them irl is somewhat different but you have always been so honest and upfront and such a strong woman...you certainly deserve this love.
> I cried with such emotion and relief for you earlier....
> I am glad that your long journey has come to an end and that you can begin the new magical journey that the pregnancy will take you....suck it all up meg enjoy and cradle that bump as it grows with you ...it's truly thee most precious thing you will ever experience.:flower:
> 
> May I add tho....please stay with us....we would miss you sooo much...you have kept the little fun we can enjoy out of it in here...lol
> 
> How had dh taken it? I bet he is OVER THE MOON and back .:)
> 
> I can't believe that the infection robbed you for so long...naughty killer vag eh.lol
> And as for that doctor telling you not to ttc this month bc of the antibiotics,....well thank gawsh you didn't listen to him eh.lol
> :hugs:
> 
> Thankyou meg....thankyou for being you and I am truly pleased for you and your bfp.:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat that means so much to me I can't even tell you ! Honestly very touching and I'm so grateful for everyone's support. And if this is an actual bfp I'm not going anywhere lol it makes no difference this is the only forum I want to be on! May poke around first tri if this progresses but that's about it lol you are stuck with me. 

Yeah it must have been that killer vag lol. Hot damn eh. LOL

I'm waiting for DH to get home from work in a bit. I just got home myself! I know the first words out of his mouth are going to be oh no now you have to be sober in Vegas LOL ah well what can ya do.... I will def post my test in the morning for you to see. Hopefully a bit darker.


----------



## crazy84

Hahaha the oh no now you have to be sober in Vegas made me laugh!! So worth it though!!! Eeeek so excited for you


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Hahaha the oh no now you have to be sober in Vegas made me laugh!! So worth it though!!! Eeeek so excited for you

Yeah kind of regretting this all you can drink coupon I bought now LOL


----------



## ChereMichelle

Petzy said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha the oh no now you have to be sober in Vegas made me laugh!! So worth it though!!! Eeeek so excited for you
> 
> Yeah kind of regretting this all you can drink coupon I bought now LOLClick to expand...

All you can drink coupon??? Oh man......all the water and juice I guess! Wow. What you miss in a few bloody hours on here. I'm stunned. I can't wait till tomorrow to see the next test- nobody can! Argh!


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha the oh no now you have to be sober in Vegas made me laugh!! So worth it though!!! Eeeek so excited for you
> 
> Yeah kind of regretting this all you can drink coupon I bought now LOLClick to expand...
> 
> All you can drink coupon??? Oh man......all the water and juice I guess! Wow. What you miss in a few bloody hours on here. I'm stunned. I can't wait till tomorrow to see the next test- nobody can! Argh!Click to expand...

Ahh you and me both sister!


----------



## OurLilFlu

OH MY GOD! I just got home from my nursing school convocation and my parents luncheon for where we told them our big news! And then I come home and see a frer.... Had to go back like 5 pages to catch up before I'd let myself check out the pic! It's your bfp!!! I know everyone else has said it in much nicer ways and I know I haven't known you long but you, barb and Nat are such strong ladies and I cannot even wait for them to follow you on your journey!!!!!


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> OH MY GOD! I just got home from my nursing school convocation and my parents luncheon for where we told them our big news! And then I come home and see a frer.... Had to go back like 5 pages to catch up before I'd let myself check out the pic! It's your bfp!!! I know everyone else has said it in much nicer ways and I know I haven't known you long but you, barb and Nat are such strong ladies and I cannot even wait for them to follow you on your journey!!!!!

Thanks Talia - congrats on your convocation! And that's so exciting you told your parents - were they excited for you?! :hugs:

Thanks so much I can't wait either. Still hesitant about this whole thing but we will see way the morning brings lol!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes, my grandparents a few other relatives were there. Huge shock for everyone but they're all ecstatic except my dad but he's just like that, we have issues as it is. But that's ok. I cannot wait to see the morning test!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natjenson

Hello ladies....:) got my cover line today....phewww to that lol...

Meg progress? :)

Barbs where are you :flower: we miss you .....oh yeah your on your way to Ottawa right?
Hope you have a great time :flower:

Mommaplus how's your new cycle going? What cd are you now?:)

Talia, so glad your good news went down well...congratulations :flower:

How is everybody else? Good I hope.:)

Back later to check in ....:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi Nat! How many DPO are you now? That's great you got your cover line ;) wee!! 

Talia I'm so glad your family was so thrilled. Dont worry I totally understand re dad issues I don't talk to mine much... Long story there ! Enjoy your news. So exciting!

I'm testing soon it's only 645am but having trouble sleeping. 

I am so stuffed up and uncomfortable yuck. I googled my allergy nasal spray yesterday and its a category C medication so I can't take it if I am pg so just in case I am not using it. It works so well though so that sucks. Lol. 

Throwing a party today for my sister lots to do soon...... Was supposed to be a pool party but it appears I am getting rained out. Ah well 

I am nervous about so many people coming over and me not drinking. I don't know what to do !

I told DH last night and he is happy :). He asked me if there are false positives and I said not really. He told me to tell my fam I'm ok antibiotics and can't drink. I think they excuse is too popular lol I feel like if I pour half a beer out and just hold it or stand near it I will get less questions I don't know .... Lol


----------



## Petzy

Barb we miss you I hope you are having a great time in Ottawa!!


----------



## natjenson

Meg that's a good idea....pour out a glass...stand with it for a while...put it down somewhere ...make out you can't remember where and pour out another...if you do get rumbled just Denie it lol...and say look I'm drinking it...and take a sip or two...your allowed to have a glass ...it won't harm a thing.:flower:

Can't wait to see your test Yaye :happydance: 

Oh...I'm 4dpo now...t minus 5days till the test fest begins. Lol...
Good luck with your wee wee lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

I think I can only add one at a time from my phone. It's a bit darker today bit not dark yet. Af due today so I expect it should darken in the next couple days.i am picking up more tests today and a digi too.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Petzy

The bottom one was today's


----------



## Petzy

Here's another
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> I think I can only add one at a time from my phone. It's a bit darker today bit not dark yet. Af due today so I expect it should darken in the next couple days.i am picking up more tests today and a digi too.

Yep yep yep this is it meg....woohoooo bfp Alishuss :happydance:
Sinking in yet? Lol....:flower:
I bet that made it more real seeing it again stronger this morning....did it all feel like a dream this morning? :) 
Yaye meg I can't believe it wooohoooo.....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Happylishus and healthylishus nine months to you meg.....:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> I think I can only add one at a time from my phone. It's a bit darker today bit not dark yet. Af due today so I expect it should darken in the next couple days.i am picking up more tests today and a digi too.
> 
> Yep yep yep this is it meg....woohoooo bfp Alishuss :happydance:
> Sinking in yet? Lol....:flower:
> I bet that made it more real seeing it again stronger this morning....did it all feel like a dream this morning? :)
> Yaye meg I can't believe it wooohoooo.....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Happylishus and healthylishus nine months to you meg.....:thumbup:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

It definitely made it a bit more real but no it still hasn't sunken in yet lol! I'm feeling so hesitant to accept it. Is that normal lol. 

Apparently I can take bendryl so I'm going to talk to the pharmacist today and confirm that - need something for these sinuses! 

I will feel better after I get bloods done next week I am sure!:hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Wow!!! Meg congrats!!! I can't believe it....finally you got s positive test!!!!
Im in shock too...so happy for you!!!! Wow I wonder if it was your infection for reals!!!!

Yep I'm in Ottawa and keeping really busy so I don't have much time to come on here but I will check in.:)

Meg how many dpo.when you got your first bfp?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Wow!!! Meg congrats!!! I can't believe it....finally you got s positive test!!!!
> Im in shock too...so happy for you!!!! Wow I wonder if it was your infection for reals!!!!
> 
> Yep I'm in Ottawa and keeping really busy so I don't have much time to come on here but I will check in.:)
> 
> Meg how many dpo.when you got your first bfp?

Oh I'm so glad you're here lol!!! 

Hope you have an awesome trip Barbs. 

I wonder too..... Ok so yesterday was first bfp and that was 12 dpo. Today 13dpo. Guess I am a late tester! Looking back testing at 8 dpo really was pointless for me lol


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Barb I could use your educated and blunt opinion right about now

Soooory!! I've been so busy in Ottawa but your IC is a clear bfp! Damn...you're pregnant!!!!! :)))))


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg!!! I see a bfp on here! Congrats!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Barb I could use your educated and blunt opinion right about now
> 
> Soooory!! I've been so busy in Ottawa but your IC is a clear bfp! Damn...you're pregnant!!!!! :)))))Click to expand...

Thanks Barb. Lets hope we are all whining about our bumps soon lol. I do find it funny I am already complaining. Like really? We women are never satisfied lol


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Omg!!! I see a bfp on here! Congrats!!!

Thanks momma!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow!!! It's definitely darker today! Well you remember us talking about 'lil flus' you got one! I was stuffed up pretty good but I didn't feel actually sick, I looked up decongestants and most are level c so I bought some of that sea salt and aloe nasal spray and it did the trick! Yay!!! Congrats!


----------



## natjenson

Yaye barbs...woohoo so glad your having a great time away....
GREAT NEWS about megs bfp isn't it....I cried so much for her...I keep getting so emotional about it...want to cry again when I think about it lol...daft arnt I. Lol...
I just remember that feeling of complete supprise and shock and elatedness ...

Miss you barbs :flower:

You next HOPFULLY :) 
Woohoo.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Yaye barbs...woohoo so glad your having a great time away....
GREAT NEWS about megs bfp isn't it....I cried so much for her...I keep getting so emotional about it...want to cry again when I think about it lol...daft arnt I. Lol...
I just remember that feeling of complete supprise and shock and elatedness ...

Miss you barbs :flower:

You next HOPFULLY :) 
Woohoo.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww that's soo sweet Nat, you guys are amazing supporting each other through this and whoever else comes along. I'm sure it must mean so much to see the bfp you all have been waiting for! 
And meg, it still hasn't really sunk in, it still feels strange to actually say 'I'm pregnant' or to call my brothers uncles or my parents grandparents! Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg..I am soio happy for meg that is just soooo amazing and truly touching. I cldnt b more happy for her


----------



## Petzy

You ladies are all the most supportive awesome women. I am so incredibly lucky to have you in my life! Honestly. I talk to you girls 10 times more about this stuff than anyone in my personal life.... It's such a great place for support and understanding. We stick through it all together. It's hard to find that.


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Oh wow!!! It's definitely darker today! Well you remember us talking about 'lil flus' you got one! I was stuffed up pretty good but I didn't feel actually sick, I looked up decongestants and most are level c so I bought some of that sea salt and aloe nasal spray and it did the trick! Yay!!! Congrats!

Hey thanks for the tip I am going to try and get some shortly. I am really suffering here with my sinuses and congestion ugh!!! Aloe and sea salt ok


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya they have all sorts of those sprays just make sure there's no actual drugs in it! And ps do not try to do it in public, i had never taken it and even with a moderate spray kind, I pretty much made a mess of it, with a screwed up face to boot! Lol but I only had to use it as few times so I could breathe and now it's more like occasionally stuffy or runny


----------



## ChereMichelle

Petzy said:


> Hi Nat! How many DPO are you now? That's great you got your cover line ;) wee!!
> 
> Talia I'm so glad your family was so thrilled. Dont worry I totally understand re dad issues I don't talk to mine much... Long story there ! Enjoy your news. So exciting!
> 
> I'm testing soon it's only 645am but having trouble sleeping.
> 
> I am so stuffed up and uncomfortable yuck. I googled my allergy nasal spray yesterday and its a category C medication so I can't take it if I am pg so just in case I am not using it. It works so well though so that sucks. Lol.
> 
> Throwing a party today for my sister lots to do soon...... Was supposed to be a pool party but it appears I am getting rained out. Ah well
> 
> I am nervous about so many people coming over and me not drinking. I don't know what to do !
> 
> I told DH last night and he is happy :). He asked me if there are false positives and I said not really. He told me to tell my fam I'm ok antibiotics and can't drink. I think they excuse is too popular lol I feel like if I pour half a beer out and just hold it or stand near it I will get less questions I don't know .... Lol

Could always buy a couple of those non-alcoholic beers, pour in glass and actually drink....keep up appearances!


----------



## ChereMichelle

Petzy said:


> I think I can only add one at a time from my phone. It's a bit darker today bit not dark yet. Af due today so I expect it should darken in the next couple days.i am picking up more tests today and a digi too.

Holy shit! Pardon me but......wow. Ecstatic for you! So that's what a line looks like eh??:thumbup:


----------



## ChereMichelle

Petzy said:


> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow!!! It's definitely darker today! Well you remember us talking about 'lil flus' you got one! I was stuffed up pretty good but I didn't feel actually sick, I looked up decongestants and most are level c so I bought some of that sea salt and aloe nasal spray and it did the trick! Yay!!! Congrats!
> 
> Hey thanks for the tip I am going to try and get some shortly. I am really suffering here with my sinuses and congestion ugh!!! Aloe and sea salt okClick to expand...

Buy a Neti Pot. Do it religiously every night. It's natural, helps with alot of things. I swear by it and have chronic sinus issues, allergies and post nasal drip, lol. I'm sounding sexy about not aren't I? But it would be good for you Meg- and the baby cause no chemicals etc.


----------



## natjenson

Chere can you buy neti pots online?.....I hate when my lo is stuffed up and I have to dose him up like a chavtastic....
Vicks on the feet ...saline up the nose...carvel on the chest...capol down in one ...olbis oil on the pillow...lol shame eh.....

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

natjenson said:


> Chere can you buy neti pots online?.....I hate when my lo is stuffed up and I have to dose him up like a chavtastic....
> Vicks on the feet ...saline up the nose...carvel on the chest...capol down in one ...olbis oil on the pillow...lol shame eh.....
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I would assume can buy a neti pot online! Be careful with a LO tho, can be tricky pouring it, got to be at exact right angle with head so it goes through both nasal cavities and out the other side! lol. Maybe a saline spray would be a better start for him?


----------



## natjenson

Hello ladies....come to vent about food....I'm sooo dam hungry right now lol....special k diet is going very well indeed but I am feeling the effects of pure hunger now lol...
I want chocolate NOW,
Lol

Weigh in on Monday..so I must must must keep this up...

Feck it...ill just go to bed and then atleast breakfast will come sooner ha haaa...

Hope your all ok...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ahhhh I'm a naughty girl....I caved to the choccywokky do dah.....
Dark chocolate tho..I figure it's not as milky so less fatty? Lol

Well who gives a flying [email protected]@@@@@k ha hah a....it's my prerogative lol...


:) :) :) xxx
P.s I feel better now lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

You betcha! You deserve a break and a treat!


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> I think I can only add one at a time from my phone. It's a bit darker today bit not dark yet. Af due today so I expect it should darken in the next couple days.i am picking up more tests today and a digi too.
> 
> Holy shit! Pardon me but......wow. Ecstatic for you! So that's what a line looks like eh??:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Chere :) I ended up telling everyone I was getting over a cold which is also true lol. It wasn't a big deal luckily. Just finished party after a long 8 hours! I won't be throwing another for a long time I am so tired. DH is asleep beside me. Lol. Took an hour to clean up!

Went to pharmacy and they gave me a list of safe meds. I can take benedryl for allergies and sudafed for my cold. I got both lol thank goodness! 

My boobs are starting to get very sore.


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Ahhhh I'm a naughty girl....I caved to the choccywokky do dah.....
> Dark chocolate tho..I figure it's not as milky so less fatty? Lol
> 
> Well who gives a flying [email protected]@@@@@k ha hah a....it's my prerogative lol...
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> P.s I feel better now lol

Haha it's all about balance eh Nat? Xx


----------



## natjenson

Morning all.....
Meg I got to thinking last night whilst laying there unable to sleep lol...
I seem to have put two and two together about your posts on Fridays....
You always come in on a Friday and say.....HAPPY FRIDAY to us all :)
Now isn't it strange you get your bfp on a Friday lol...
Coincidence? Lol
Now you truly did have a happy Friday this week...:happydance:
Something in the cosmos maybe lol...


Re: sore bbs....dam I don't miss that lol....it will soon wear off tho...lots and lots of water is good for this,also good for cramp in your legs in the middle of the night too....which btw comes out of NOWHERE... 

How are you feeling today meg? Better...glad your party went well...party nibbles for dinner today? Lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hello ladies....5dpo ...yaaaaaaaaaaaaawn....this part is sooo boring...t minus 4 days till the test fest begins...woohoo...

I woke up feeling very dizzy today....I can't even stomach my morning cup of Darjeeling...(tea)
Booo to that I LOVE my tea....

Had some very strange tingles feelings in the bbs last night...tmi- nip area..lol...
Today they are sore...tight t-shirt day...nothing loose lol...
Weigh in day day tmr ...wish me luck girls...I'm happy even if I only lost a pound lol...
The bad thing about this diet is I can't try as hard as I would like to as its the tww and I am afraid it may hamper things...if af comes (oh boy-she best stay away lol) then I will pull out all the stops again....however I am sick of letus....I feel like a deprived flaming bunny rabbit...lol

Well hope you are all having a great weekend gals...:) :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hello ladies....5dpo ...yaaaaaaaaaaaaawn....this part is sooo boring...t minus 4 days till the test fest begins...woohoo...
> 
> I woke up feeling very dizzy today....I can't even stomach my morning cup of Darjeeling...(tea)
> Booo to that I LOVE my tea....
> 
> Had some very strange tingles feelings in the bbs last night...tmi- nip area..lol...
> Today they are sore...tight t-shirt day...nothing loose lol...
> Weigh in day day tmr ...wish me luck girls...I'm happy even if I only lost a pound lol...
> The bad thing about this diet is I can't try as hard as I would like to as its the tww and I am afraid it may hamper things...if af comes (oh boy-she best stay away lol) then I will pull out all the stops again....however I am sick of letus....I feel like a deprived flaming bunny rabbit...lol
> 
> Well hope you are all having a great weekend gals...:) :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Ooh Nat that sounds interesting ! I haven't had tingly boobs before but I've read it a lot on here. FX that its a good sign for you! Lol at test fest haha great term!

Good luck at your weigh in I know it's not easy. You can do it. I got sick of lettuce too and moved onto veggies lol.


----------



## Petzy

Let the worrying begin..... My FRER is still light like the others. Does it need time to darken? I hope so. I'm paranoid that Its gonna turn into a chemical. I have one test left now and it's an FRER digital. When should I take it? Or should I wait for bloods next week? Sorry to vent but can't help it I don't know how fast these things should progress. I'm telling myself I had about 7 cans of soda water last night


----------



## Petzy

I am so stupid and more worried. I did the digi after the FRER. With smu after less than an hour hold and it said no. I really hope this is a case of I should have known better and waited. But of course now I feel worse. Ughhh


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh no! Everyone is different with how hcg builds up... And re: the chemical, it only was a bfp on 12 dpo right? That's not that early to test, it's right on time to see that sticky bean line. Unfortunately, I didn't do any progression other than the dollarstore and the frer cuz igot bloods the next day... Try not to think too much of it... Hmm I guess even with me my hcg was only 85 on 12 dpo. so my urine, def if it wasn't concentrated would of probably not shown up on a 50miu digital... Food for thought maybe?


----------



## butterflywolf

Petzy said:


> Let the worrying begin..... My FRER is still light like the others. Does it need time to darken? I hope so. I'm paranoid that Its gonna turn into a chemical. I have one test left now and it's an FRER digital. When should I take it? Or should I wait for bloods next week? Sorry to vent but can't help it I don't know how fast these things should progress. I'm telling myself I had about 7 cans of soda water last night

When I got my positive on a FRER at 7 dpo it was mega faint and not even with FMU. 8 dpo took another FRER in the morning again mega faint. 9 dpo slightly darker. 12 dpo decent line finally. I did a clearblue digital test on 7 dpo as well shocked as hell to see that it came back positive. 8 dpo I had gotten bloodwork done and had 11.7 hcg in blood. So that meant at 7 dpo I had less than 11.7 in my system and still got a positive on a digital. I can't imagine how rare that is. Must have just gotten a real super sensitive batch. I know with my first miscarriage I didn't get a positive on a digi until about day 15 dpo and I believe I got my first FRER positive at day 9 or something that time. I say wait until tomorrow morning to take the test at the earliest.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg, I'm so sorry you're worried...I totally understand and would feel just the same.
Your hcg would double every 48 hours so you should see progressions. Can you post the tests all in one photo?

I'd say about the digi, I'd think it should show up if you have a decent line on free. Free is very sensitive. 
Try again tomorrow morning w fmu.


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Ahhhh I'm a naughty girl....I caved to the choccywokky do dah.....
> Dark chocolate tho..I figure it's not as milky so less fatty? Lol
> 
> Well who gives a flying [email protected]@@@@@k ha hah a....it's my prerogative lol...
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> P.s I feel better now lol

Lollll you're hilarious!!! 

Btw I am 6dpo Today...youre a day behind me? I thought you were a day ahead of me...maybe that's because you are usually ahead of me ;)


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> You ladies are all the most supportive awesome women. I am so incredibly lucky to have you in my life! Honestly. I talk to you girls 10 times more about this stuff than anyone in my personal life.... It's such a great place for support and understanding. We stick through it all together. It's hard to find that.

100% agreed!!!!! Xoxoxox


----------



## natjenson

Hiya meg...try not to worry love :hugs:....
I get that your a bit paranoid about a chem (totally natural to worry )..but I think the digi came back no bc it's ALOT less sensitive than first response...
Your getting bloods tmr right?
This will tell you how high your hgc is and then that should be the number to calculate when to do a digi again...

Please don't worry yourself meg...positive vibes only ok.:thumbsup:

I got a good feeling about this -I recon it's ok...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hiya barbs...:) ...how's your trip away going...good I hope.:)

Yep 5 dpo...well boring lol...

I want to poas ha ha ha nuts right ? 

No point yet tho...

So you start testing in two days yeah ?

Here's to hoping that trigger dosnt linger again :thumbsup: and you get your bfp too barbs.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hi Nat!

Trip going great. We are heading back to our hotel.after spending a day at a big provincial park in Quebec. Shower up and go for some amazing dinner. Mmmmm....steak.

Yep I will start to test out trigger Tuesday morning but I don't anticipate the trigger to exit sooner than normal. I also don't feel confident on getting a bfp considering my lining concern. I'm trying to reserve some hope.

How are you doing?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg, I'm so sorry you're worried...I totally understand and would feel just the same.
> Your hcg would double every 48 hours so you should see progressions. Can you post the tests all in one photo?
> 
> I'd say about the digi, I'd think it should show up if you have a decent line on free. Free is very sensitive.
> Try again tomorrow morning w fmu.

I'm reading so many mixed things. Lots of people with slow progressions. Varying opinions on how sensitive the digi is. I don't have anymore tests and I don't know what to do. Just trying to chill. Still cramping and pulling on and off all day long. Bah hate this part lol


----------



## Petzy

I only have opks...


----------



## barbikins

Oh hub I'm sorry you're so worried. 
Can you go to a clinic tmr to get bloods done???
Can you pick up more FRER to see progression just for peace of mind? Keep your fmu in smth & take it to work w you. 

Thinking of you & I hope all progresses well. Xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Oh hub I'm sorry you're so worried.
> Can you go to a clinic tmr to get bloods done???
> Can you pick up more FRER to see progression just for peace of mind? Keep your fmu in smth & take it to work w you.
> 
> Thinking of you & I hope all progresses well. Xo

Don't I have to get a requisition from my doctor first for bloods or no?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes you need a req but you could go to a walk in clinic and get them done at a lab... You doc can access the results after


----------



## natjenson

Hi meg...:hugs:

Ok just some peace of mind here....the tugging and pulling is GREAT news.....it means your ligaments and uterus is stretching ...

Please don't worry your self meg...as far as I know clear blue digits range from 25/50 miu...the more expensive the digi the more sensitive I guess.
Haul ass to the doctors and get your req and then your bloods ok..lol

Ok some comon sense from an outside point of view here...lol
Slow to show your bfp right?- maybe slower progressions?
I'm sure it will all be ok love...I have my fx for you ok...and you are in my thoughts and prayers tonight.:hugs:

Try and get some rest meg and DON'T THINK lol...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hey barbs great to hear your trip is going very well....Quebec? Wow sounds great...mmmmm and steak too...oh fak I'd love to get me some of that right now ha ha...
Bah ill settle for my bowl of cereal instead lol...:(

Hope all that fun your having is having a positive affect on your metabolism and that the trigger is barbs friendly this cycle....try not to worry about the lining barbs...do you have to go back to the clinic for anymore scans to monitor your uterus?....can they do that for you if not.?
Big fat fingers crossed here for you...keep having a great time ok :thumbup: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Meg you can go to a walk in clinic tongrt a requisition. I have never gotten a doctor appt with my physician same day so ya you need a req but you can do it at walk in. Maybe call your doctors officr and see when you can get an appointment first??

Nat hi :)
Dinner was phenomenal. Wow. So good. Its a New Orleans resto & my blackened chicken was to die for!!! Laying in bed now watching TV :)

I won't be going back to the clinic until July 2nd when I have my blood pregnancy test. No more scans. I hope you're right and one of two eggs stick!!!


----------



## Petzy

Barbs praying for a sticky egg this cycle for you!!!

I will prob go to walk In tomorrow at lunch. We will see when I can get there. 

I'm choosing to be positive tonight. Cramping and sore boobs make me happy for some reason. Well see what this week brings

Xx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi meg...:hugs:
> 
> Ok just some peace of mind here....the tugging and pulling is GREAT news.....it means your ligaments and uterus is stretching ...
> 
> Please don't worry your self meg...as far as I know clear blue digits range from 25/50 miu...the more expensive the digi the more sensitive I guess.
> Haul ass to the doctors and get your req and then your bloods ok..lol
> 
> Ok some comon sense from an outside point of view here...lol
> Slow to show your bfp right?- maybe slower progressions?
> I'm sure it will all be ok love...I have my fx for you ok...and you are in my thoughts and prayers tonight.:hugs:
> 
> Try and get some rest meg and DON'T THINK lol...
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Thanks Nat. I'm going to think positive


----------



## OurLilFlu

Symptoms are always a good sign! Sore boobs has been a constant for me!


----------



## natjenson

Ugh! Didn't lose any thing -plus side didn't gain anything either..
Will have to carry on with the diet and try a little harder i.e no flouncing out with the chocolate and pizzas...lol
See what next Monday brings.

Well I'm 6 dpo today...not much to report really...T minus 3 days till testing...that's three more sleeps woohoo ...lol

How are we all today? Good I hope ...

I notice its been alittle quite on here...where have you all gone?
Chere-mommaplus-Ashley-jess-natalieeox-???
Hope your all ok .:flower:

Meg did you manage to get apt or walk in ?
Hope your ok love.:flower:



Ok so I had this VERY wierd kind of dream last night....
I dreamt that we were all on anchor man...the film...ha ha haa....we were given a slot to make our thread a live debate....we took the viewers phone calls and answered there questions and then Britney Spears sent in a positive pg test photo whilst live on the phone and she announced it was Simon cowls baby.....pmsl.....WTF?
Why why why ? Ha ha ha...

Random AND wierd eh.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I've been stalking as i havent been home all weekend and it wouldnt let me post off my phone, AF due today but nothing so far did a cheap test this morning with FMU and got bfn so not sure exactly whats going on i took my last pill on thursday it usually comes bang on monday by lunch, i checked my CM this morning as it usually has blood in it when its AF day but there was nothing, i dont feel as if its coming neither.

Nat i have that problem i am trying to loose weight 9lbs off so far but i keep falling off the wagon i have to much of a sweet tooth lol but trying to stick to it the best in can as i hope loosing some weight will be helpful to me when i start trying i have decided to come off the pill in august and ntnp until september then start trying properly if my periods co-operate lol i cant wait.


----------



## Nataliieexo

This is a ovulation test and pregnancy test i just did for the sake of it, ovualtion had faint line and pregnancy test was completely white, god knows where my AF is.
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1372075367454.jpg
File size: 200.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> This is a ovulation test and pregnancy test i just did for the sake of it, ovualtion had faint line and pregnancy test was completely white, god knows where my AF is.

Hi natalieexo ...sorry about your bfn love :hugs:... Hang tight love.:thumbup:

Wow I see you have lost 8 stone....gawsh that must have been tough and here's me moaning over 10 lbs lol....
I'm trying the Special K diet....it's going well but I need to see progress by next Monday ...if none. I'm coming straight back to my ole faithfull- Scarsdale...it's a harsh change...and it's a mean diet but god dam it works...I've timed it good too...if I'm not satisfied with the Special K results it's comes just in time for af due date and if it's a bfn for me this cycle AGAIN....lol then It safe for me to switch to the Scarsdale....

You can do it Natalie...I appreciate how hard it's is...will power!... .I have faith as you have already lost a fabulous amount already...well done love....:thumbup:

Looking forward to you joining us in August...good luck with the ntnp aswell...
:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx

EDIT: pmsl....I am the biggest dummbass ever lol...I obviously CONNOT read ha ha haaaaa...:rofl:


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone! hope you are all well :) 

Today is insane at work I had to get here extra early for a meeting... I have two more meetings including one over lunch so worst case I will go to walk in after work today, and get a bloodwork requisition - then I can do bloods first thing tomrrow morning when the clinic opens at 730 or 8..... its going to be hard though...


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Ugh! Didn't lose any thing -plus side didn't gain anything either..
> Will have to carry on with the diet and try a little harder i.e no flouncing out with the chocolate and pizzas...lol
> See what next Monday brings.
> 
> Well I'm 6 dpo today...not much to report really...T minus 3 days till testing...that's three more sleeps woohoo ...lol
> 
> How are we all today? Good I hope ...
> 
> I notice its been alittle quite on here...where have you all gone?
> Chere-mommaplus-Ashley-jess-natalieeox-???
> Hope your all ok .:flower:
> 
> Meg did you manage to get apt or walk in ?
> Hope your ok love.:flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I had this VERY wierd kind of dream last night....
> I dreamt that we were all on anchor man...the film...ha ha haa....we were given a slot to make our thread a live debate....we took the viewers phone calls and answered there questions and then Britney Spears sent in a positive pg test photo whilst live on the phone and she announced it was Simon cowls baby.....pmsl.....WTF?
> Why why why ? Ha ha ha...
> 
> Random AND wierd eh.
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

You can do it Nat!! Hey sometimes no gain is a win haha... means you have balance! You can do it though... keep up the special K and if you have a sweet limit it to 100-200 cals or something. I lost all my weight just tracking what I eat in my iphone app - MyFitnessPal - works like a dream! lol


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Symptoms are always a good sign! Sore boobs has been a constant for me!

still crampy and boiling hot this morning too ughhhhh lol
boobs are worse for me at night but they were sore this am too... just praying AF keeps away from me until I can get those bloods

xx


----------



## ChereMichelle

Good morning Lovelies! Long time for me! Ok a few days but really....tried to catch up but in my excitement to know what's going on I skim, and prob skim badly. My weekend ended up being silly and crazy with that never-ending stagette party, then the dragonboat festival...phew. I've got nothing to report as still entertaining AF for maybe 1-2 more days and then she should leave...

Barb where in Quebec are you? Love, love there. So old fashioned in some parts- feels like I'm truly in another country in the old areas. Do you speak French?

Meg- following you like a stalker lol! Waiting on your every word to see what's up and what those damn bloods say. 

Nat- what the hell is the special K diet? Do you just eat only special K??? LOL. I'm sure it's not that...I'm struggling over 10 lbs. Well ultimately 20 would put me where I want to be but it's hard; especially when crappy summer weather like all this rain we're having, doesn't make it pleasurable to get out and do *something*

Shoot I know I missed a wack of people, it's too early, I'm running late!


----------



## natjenson

Awe thanks meg that app is great...already set up my account...thankyou for that ....

Fx crossed for you meg ...:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

ChereMichelle said:


> Good morning Lovelies! Long time for me! Ok a few days but really....tried to catch up but in my excitement to know what's going on I skim, and prob skim badly. My weekend ended up being silly and crazy with that never-ending stagette party, then the dragonboat festival...phew. I've got nothing to report as still entertaining AF for maybe 1-2 more days and then she should leave...
> 
> Barb where in Quebec are you? Love, love there. So old fashioned in some parts- feels like I'm truly in another country in the old areas. Do you speak French?
> 
> Meg- following you like a stalker lol! Waiting on your every word to see what's up and what those damn bloods say.
> 
> Nat- what the hell is the special K diet? Do you just eat only special K??? LOL. I'm sure it's not that...I'm struggling over 10 lbs. Well ultimately 20 would put me where I want to be but it's hard; especially when crappy summer weather like all this rain we're having, doesn't make it pleasurable to get out and do *something*
> 
> Shoot I know I missed a wack of people, it's too early, I'm running late!

 Ha ha Yaye chere...glad your weekend went well.:thumbup:
Yeah the special Kay is a nutritious cereal...3grain wheat....I have x2 bowls a day and one solid/downsized portion meal a day...and for a snack if I get hungry I graze on nuts....not many tho as they are high in calories....just enough to satisfy the want to eat something lol...
And water! Lots of!....
Also on my meal a day I eat half....drink a glass of water and then finish my meal...eludes the tummy I'm full.

Woohoo so af is nearly gone...gl with this cycle chere...fx for you...:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone.

I went to walk in clinic on my lunch and got a blood test requisition. They tested my urine and it was negative.Even though I had just drank a bunch of water and peed 2 hours ago, I still am pretty sure that a chemical is in my cards.

I walked out of there and sat in my car bawling. I couldnt help it. 

The doc said I am likely only 14 days pregnant and he wants me to get bloods but I feel like i know its pointless. 

I have been reading this thread https://community.babycenter.com/post/a27932801/urine_bfn_blood_bfp..does_it_actualy_happen and I dont know why I am giving myself what is likely false hope. 

If I am not bleeding by morning I am going to get the bloodwork done early before work.

I am still having lots of cramping/pulling and sore boobs. so i dont know what the fuck is going on but if its a chemical I would appreaciate bleeding nowwwwwwww so I can move on.

Barb - when you had a chemical how long did it take for AF to come? I thought it was about a week?

I am going to get an FRER and take it home with me for tomorrow morning.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm still not convinced its a chemical meg. Doc office urine tests are not sensitive at all... And frer have been shown to pick up less than the 12.5 or whatever. Get the bloodwork done and take the frer in the morning... I am checking this thread hourly for updates! I don't wanna give false hope but I think it's the real deal just bad peeing circumstances, that first frer was almost as dark as mine! And you're still getting symptoms and no AF. Those are all positives


----------



## natjenson

Oh meg :( 
I am so sad for you...agree with talias advice :thumbup:

I am praying so hard that it's not a chem.

I too are checking hourly for your updates...

Hang in there love :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Oh this so cruel for you...the mind games :hugs:

You get them feet up love...and try to stay away from google...sometimes it can only make things worse in the mind and not better...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Here this might help.... https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

These are reported betas... We all know urine is much less each respective day... So definitely reasonable to not get a bfp for urine for a while ESP if it tests for more than 25 or 50 miu... Plus dilution etc! I can't wait til you get your answer and its a confirmed bfp!


----------



## Nataliieexo

natjenson said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> This is a ovulation test and pregnancy test i just did for the sake of it, ovualtion had faint line and pregnancy test was completely white, god knows where my AF is.
> 
> Hi natalieexo ...sorry about your bfn love :hugs:... Hang tight love.:thumbup:
> 
> Wow I see you have lost 8 stone....gawsh that must have been tough and here's me moaning over 10 lbs lol....
> I'm trying the Special K diet....it's going well but I need to see progress by next Monday ...if none. I'm coming straight back to my ole faithfull- Scarsdale...it's a harsh change...and it's a mean diet but god dam it works...I've timed it good too...if I'm not satisfied with the Special K results it's comes just in time for af due date and if it's a bfn for me this cycle AGAIN....lol then It safe for me to switch to the Scarsdale....
> 
> You can do it Natalie...I appreciate how hard it's is...will power!... .I have faith as you have already lost a fabulous amount already...well done love....:thumbup:
> 
> Looking forward to you joining us in August...good luck with the ntnp aswell...
> :thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> EDIT: pmsl....I am the biggest dummbass ever lol...I obviously CONNOT read ha ha haaaaa...:rofl:Click to expand...

Thanks AF is on her way my back is bloody killing and had spotting she will be in full force tomorrow. I am very much looking forward to coming back in august, i hope you all have your bfp's by then though, i will still stalk and comment as well :) 

:rofl: nope just 9lbs i am using the my fitness pal app i really like using it, i'm going to try and be more strict on myself, i know once a week i can work some chocolate into my calorie allowance and treat myself, my partner is a pain he doesn't want me to loose weight its sweet but i don't find him filling me with unhealthy food helpful lol i'm too scared to tell him that i am mainly doing it to get to a healthy weight and see if it regulates my periods in case he thinks i'm becoming obsessed with the idea of getting pregnant. I bought myself some folic acid this morning so going to get them started asap :) 

Good luck everyone i hope you have all managed to conceive before i start in august :) :flower:


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> I'm still not convinced its a chemical meg. Doc office urine tests are not sensitive at all... And frer have been shown to pick up less than the 12.5 or whatever. Get the bloodwork done and take the frer in the morning... I am checking this thread hourly for updates! I don't wanna give false hope but I think it's the real deal just bad peeing circumstances, that first frer was almost as dark as mine! And you're still getting symptoms and no AF. Those are all positives

Thank you very much Talia.. I am trying so hard to be positive but it feels impossible. The doctor was SUCH an idiot too. He was honestly 95 years old and all he wanted to do was tell me about his dead first wife who was crushed in a car accident in the 1970's - then he proceeded to tell me that I shouldnt waste my money on FRER because the dollar store ones are just as good. He actually tried to tell me most cycles are 28 days and counted math on his fingers for when I should have ovulated I was like wowwwwww. 

I really appreciate your message... I hope it is the real deal. The symptoms are all new and real for sure its just a matter if they stick or not.. :cry:

Ill get an FRER soon and blood in morning if im not bleeding already.


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Oh meg :(
> I am so sad for you...agree with talias advice :thumbup:
> 
> I am praying so hard that it's not a chem.
> 
> I too are checking hourly for your updates...
> 
> Hang in there love :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Oh this so cruel for you...the mind games :hugs:
> 
> You get them feet up love...and try to stay away from google...sometimes it can only make things worse in the mind and not better...
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Thanks Nat. Means a lot to me. I have my fingers and toes crossed but dont want to get my hopes up too much you know? I think it will only hurt more. Thanks for your kind words. xo


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Here this might help.... https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single
> 
> These are reported betas... We all know urine is much less each respective day... So definitely reasonable to not get a bfp for urine for a while ESP if it tests for more than 25 or 50 miu... Plus dilution etc! I can't wait til you get your answer and its a confirmed bfp!

Thanks for sending that Talia xx


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I went to walk in clinic on my lunch and got a blood test requisition. They tested my urine and it was negative.Even though I had just drank a bunch of water and peed 2 hours ago, I still am pretty sure that a chemical is in my cards.
> 
> I walked out of there and sat in my car bawling. I couldnt help it.
> 
> The doc said I am likely only 14 days pregnant and he wants me to get bloods but I feel like i know its pointless.
> 
> I have been reading this thread https://community.babycenter.com/post/a27932801/urine_bfn_blood_bfp..does_it_actualy_happen and I dont know why I am giving myself what is likely false hope.
> 
> If I am not bleeding by morning I am going to get the bloodwork done early before work.
> 
> I am still having lots of cramping/pulling and sore boobs. so i dont know what the fuck is going on but if its a chemical I would appreaciate bleeding nowwwwwwww so I can move on.
> 
> Barb - when you had a chemical how long did it take for AF to come? I thought it was about a week?
> 
> I am going to get an FRER and take it home with me for tomorrow morning.

Hi Meg - I'm so sorry you're going through this. At this point I would say your pregnancy test should show positive even if you drank lots of water and peed two hours ago. Hcg doubles every 48 hours. I would recommend no matter what that you get bloods done because its best that you have confirmation if it IS a chemical or not. 

I've had two chemical pregnancies. Once was the first.month we tried. I got positive test at 13dpo but had AF cramps. I tested later with a digi, negative. But IC was super faint & FRER was light but totally there. I waited for the following day to get bloods (I wish I had the day.before) and it was a 2. By then my tests were negative. Doctor said its odd and it should be 0. I never bothered to retest. I knew my fate.

This time it progressed more and I had HCG around 40?...and my boobs were not sore I was getting the pulling sensations you get when you're breast feeding.
Anyway yes my.period was delayed by a week. But if this is happening to you then I recon you will get your period soon. My urine tests were positive for about 2 weeks.

I am SO sorry hun. Its so heartbreaking. 
I hope we are all wrong but it doesn't sound like a great predicament. That's me being honest being in your shoes twice. 

The upside is you got pregnant. So I totally believe that your infection had something to do with you not getting pregnant. The only way to be sure of this is getting your bloods. But you took what 3 FRERs and an IC? So that's pretty positive. 

Wish I could give you a hug. I wish this wasn't happening to you. I hope we r wrong and you're still pregnant. 

Xoxoxo


----------



## barbikins

Meg...also this time around I didn't feel "right". Was very reserved and I tipped off that something wasn't quite right because my tests were not getting darker. It plateaued and I felt that something was wrong. 
Test w your FRER tmr morning and see if it is darker than your other tests. Have you tested daily? With FMU?


----------



## barbikins

Nat your dream is hilarious lol.
Funny because I had several dreams last night about testing positive. But my last dream was me peeing on some dozen tests and only then realizing I still had hcg in my system from the trigger and I hadn't tested it out. 

I emailed my nurse last week about being confused and a bit upset about what.in learned at my IUI & my doctor emailed back to me herself. She made me feel much better about things and said how she thinks she confused me. My linings for two of the three days were in my normal range and the one that was 6mm could have to do with it being a different technician measuring. And she said its really hard to get a very accurate reading. 
She is more.concerned if I had consistent thin lining. So my reading is just not strait forward and so its inconclusive that Clomid thinned my lining however she doesn't want to waste my time and money going down that road again with meds. 
So I just have to hope I am pregnant.

I've been having this "feeling" like I may be pregnant. Same as I did in March when I was preggo.
I hope its a good sign. But in a lot of ways I am also doubtful lol.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg...also this time around I didn't feel "right". Was very reserved and I tipped off that something wasn't quite right because my tests were not getting darker. It plateaued and I felt that something was wrong.
> Test w your FRER tmr morning and see if it is darker than your other tests. Have you tested daily? With FMU?

Hi Barb - thanks for replying so quick I really appreciate it. I have not tested daily - I did not test today. I am going to get an FRER for the morning. If I didnt have the symptoms I would have NO hope but I supose the symptoms come with a chemical too... I did have a gut feeling from day 2 that I was trying to ignore. I hope I am wrong too but your honest feedback is helpful! My hopes are low.


----------



## barbikins

Meg I felt the same. In fact I was moody the day I went for my first bloods and there was this feeling I was ignoring but I thought given how long it took me to get pregnant and loosing my baby that it was me being protective and in disbelief but no...after the fact, I get it now what that was. Funny how much intuition we have over our bodies.

Once you test tmr morning you can at least see how dark the line is. It should be darker than the last one you took at a minimum. Keep your fingers crossed that there is some hope. What did the doctor say about the fact you had positives at home but not at the clinic??
The clinic I went to didn't even suggest a chemical. Seems stupid eh????

I have you in my thoughts. All day & tomorrow morning. Hoping its all OK.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg I felt the same. In fact I was moody the day I went for my first bloods and there was this feeling I was ignoring but I thought given how long it took me to get pregnant and loosing my baby that it was me being protective and in disbelief but no...after the fact, I get it now what that was. Funny how much intuition we have over our bodies.
> 
> Once you test tmr morning you can at least see how dark the line is. It should be darker than the last one you took at a minimum. Keep your fingers crossed that there is some hope. What did the doctor say about the fact you had positives at home but not at the clinic??
> The clinic I went to didn't even suggest a chemical. Seems stupid eh????
> 
> I have you in my thoughts. All day & tomorrow morning. Hoping its all OK.

Yeah hopefully it is darker - tomrrow morning will tell I suppose. 

The doc didnt seem too concerned - he just said ok lets get your bloodwork done then and he said he will order " a complete prenatal bloodwork" just in case whatever the hell that means. 

He didnt suggest one either but the sad truth is I think I am more of an expert than he is.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat your dream is hilarious lol.
> Funny because I had several dreams last night about testing positive. But my last dream was me peeing on some dozen tests and only then realizing I still had hcg in my system from the trigger and I hadn't tested it out.
> 
> I emailed my nurse last week about being confused and a bit upset about what.in learned at my IUI & my doctor emailed back to me herself. She made me feel much better about things and said how she thinks she confused me. My linings for two of the three days were in my normal range and the one that was 6mm could have to do with it being a different technician measuring. And she said its really hard to get a very accurate reading.
> She is more.concerned if I had consistent thin lining. So my reading is just not strait forward and so its inconclusive that Clomid thinned my lining however she doesn't want to waste my time and money going down that road again with meds.
> So I just have to hope I am pregnant.
> 
> I've been having this "feeling" like I may be pregnant. Same as I did in March when I was preggo.
> I hope its a good sign. But in a lot of ways I am also doubtful lol.


Hi barbs....:thumbup:

I feel so sad tonight...for meg.:(

I keep saying to myself please please please don't let this happen to her..:(


Re:the dream....nuts eh.lol....now I think about it..".I must confess" (ha ha -get it?) I have this secret kind of hatred for Britney Spears....I'm sure she is probably really sweet but there's just something about her And she really gets on my tits...
So I think maybe I dreamt of her bfp as a subliminal jealousy lol...the Simon cowl thing I have NO Idea lol :shrug:....and as for the anchor man...well -what can I say...such a funny thing to dream about ha ha...

So you start testing tmr...cool...I hope the trigger is already on it's way out by now for you...fx.:thumbup:

I saw your post to meg about "knowing something wasn't right feeling " 
I had that with my mc too....I just knew something wasn't right...
A feeling that wouldn't leave me.i tryed to ignor it and tell myself i was paraniod .but I felt ill...not so much pregnant...
And when I had them final last few days I started to feel ok again that's why I was so broken over how it turned out...
So your right about intuition...

Oh god I just feel like bursting into tears...I feel so sad for meg...so faking cruel.

Well I hope YOUR ok too barbs and I'm praying real hard for you too .:thumbup:
I am glad the doctor e-mailed you back that was very concierate of her...after all iui must be nerve racking enough without negative news On top of it...
So glad she has finally put your mind at ease again...good news your lining is ok.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hello ladies. 

So I just went pee and faint brown streak when I wiped. Sad to say I think it's over this time. 

If i start bleeding soon then it will have only been a 29 or 30 day cycle which would be best case scenario for this kind of thing i guess. Today is CD 30. 

Hopefully it won't be too heavy or anything and I can just move on. 

I never imagined a chemical would hurt this much but I guess when you want something you want it badly. 

I'm going to see the positive in this. I think I can get preg which is good. It was early which is good. I will prob push back my specialist appt one month to give me 2 more natural cycles to try. And now that infection is gone hopefully it won't take long. 

One last upside is I will get my drunk on in vegas. I will be in the 2ww then most likely so nothing too crazy but a nice buzz will be welcomed after all this crap. 

Love u ladies and I will update progress soon xo


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Nat your dream is hilarious lol.
> Funny because I had several dreams last night about testing positive. But my last dream was me peeing on some dozen tests and only then realizing I still had hcg in my system from the trigger and I hadn't tested it out.
> 
> I emailed my nurse last week about being confused and a bit upset about what.in learned at my IUI & my doctor emailed back to me herself. She made me feel much better about things and said how she thinks she confused me. My linings for two of the three days were in my normal range and the one that was 6mm could have to do with it being a different technician measuring. And she said its really hard to get a very accurate reading.
> She is more.concerned if I had consistent thin lining. So my reading is just not strait forward and so its inconclusive that Clomid thinned my lining however she doesn't want to waste my time and money going down that road again with meds.
> So I just have to hope I am pregnant.
> 
> I've been having this "feeling" like I may be pregnant. Same as I did in March when I was preggo.
> I hope its a good sign. But in a lot of ways I am also doubtful lol.
> 
> 
> Hi barbs....:thumbup:
> 
> I feel so sad tonight...for meg.:(
> 
> I keep saying to myself please please please don't let this happen to her..:(
> 
> 
> Re:the dream....nuts eh.lol....now I think about it..".I must confess" (ha ha -get it?) I have this secret kind of hatred for Britney Spears....I'm sure she is probably really sweet but there's just something about her And she really gets on my tits...
> So I think maybe I dreamt of her bfp as a subliminal jealousy lol...the Simon cowl thing I have NO Idea lol :shrug:....and as for the anchor man...well -what can I say...such a funny thing to dream about ha ha...
> 
> So you start testing tmr...cool...I hope the trigger is already on it's way out by now for you...fx.:thumbup:
> 
> I saw your post to meg about "knowing something wasn't right feeling "
> I had that with my mc too....I just knew something wasn't right...
> A feeling that wouldn't leave me.i tryed to ignor it and tell myself i was paraniod .but I felt ill...not so much pregnant...
> And when I had them final last few days I started to feel ok again that's why I was so broken over how it turned out...
> So your right about intuition...
> 
> Oh god I just feel like bursting into tears...I feel so sad for meg...so faking cruel.
> 
> Well I hope YOUR ok too barbs and I'm praying real hard for you too .:thumbup:
> I am glad the doctor e-mailed you back that was very concierate of her...after all iui must be nerve racking enough without negative news On top of it...
> So glad she has finally put your mind at ease again...good news your lining is ok.:thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Intuition is strong you are right. Fine line between it and paranoia lol. 

Barb and I am glad they got back to you too that's good. I have everything crossed for you we need some great news on this forum!


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> So I just went pee and faint brown streak when I wiped. Sad to say I think it's over this time.
> 
> If i start bleeding soon then it will have only been a 29 or 30 day cycle which would be best case scenario for this kind of thing i guess. Today is CD 30.
> 
> Hopefully it won't be too heavy or anything and I can just move on.
> 
> I never imagined a chemical would hurt this much but I guess when you want something you want it badly.
> 
> I'm going to see the positive in this. I think I can get preg which is good. It was early which is good. I will prob push back my specialist appt one month to give me 2 more natural cycles to try. And now that infection is gone hopefully it won't take long.
> 
> One last upside is I will get my drunk on in vegas. I will be in the 2ww then most likely so nothing too crazy but a nice buzz will be welcomed after all this crap.
> 
> Love u ladies and I will update progress soon xo

Oh that just SUCKS BIG TIME ! ...:cry: I am soo sorry this is happening to you meg.:hugs:
I am glad you are ready to move on too...and you SO deserve to get your sloshed head on :thumbup: in Vegas.

Meg I think that is a great plan..putting your apt off again...and also worth bringing up what has happend too...maybe they could find out why.hopefully it goes unexplained as the last thing you need is another obstacle ...
Plus side.- you know you can get pg now..it will happen again love.:hugs:

Meg I am soo soo sorry ...I wish I could give you a hug too.

Try and take things easy and get as much rest as your possibly can..I know thats hard with work but every opportunity you get take it.its good for fast recovery in mind body and soul.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies.
> 
> So I just went pee and faint brown streak when I wiped. Sad to say I think it's over this time.
> 
> If i start bleeding soon then it will have only been a 29 or 30 day cycle which would be best case scenario for this kind of thing i guess. Today is CD 30.
> 
> Hopefully it won't be too heavy or anything and I can just move on.
> 
> I never imagined a chemical would hurt this much but I guess when you want something you want it badly.
> 
> I'm going to see the positive in this. I think I can get preg which is good. It was early which is good. I will prob push back my specialist appt one month to give me 2 more natural cycles to try. And now that infection is gone hopefully it won't take long.
> 
> One last upside is I will get my drunk on in vegas. I will be in the 2ww then most likely so nothing too crazy but a nice buzz will be welcomed after all this crap.
> 
> Love u ladies and I will update progress soon xo
> 
> Oh that just SUCKS BIG TIME ! ...:cry: I am soo sorry this is happening to you meg.:hugs:
> I am glad you are ready to move on too...and you SO deserve to get your sloshed head on :thumbup: in Vegas.
> 
> Meg I think that is a great plan..putting your apt off again...and also worth bringing up what has happend too...maybe they could find out why.hopefully it goes unexplained as the last thing you need is another obstacle ...
> Plus side.- you know you can get pg now..it will happen again love.:hugs:
> 
> Meg I am soo soo sorry ...I wish I could give you a hug too.
> 
> Try and take things easy and get as much rest as your possibly can..I know thats hard with work but every opportunity you get take it.its good for fast recovery in mind body and soul.
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Nat :hugs: just waiting now.......


----------



## barbikins

Awwww Meg, I am so so sorry hun.
I just read all the new posts & I can't believe what's happening to you.
Any pregnancy no matter how short is painful when it ends. 
Women start to imagine their lives with a baby the moment the stick turns positive.

I do agree you ought to look in the bright side And that is you got pregnant!!!!
You have every right to wallow and feel sad for now. 
And you should drink some wine... Or lots of wine ;)

I hope you sleep well. Xoxo


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat!!!

Lol @ Britney Spears. You're funny. Well shit it seems like all the celebs get knocked up now and not planned. Its boy easy to see. Every time I log onto PEOPLE.COM there seems to be a pregnancy announcement :(

I hope that the 6mm reading was wrong. She said in a response back that a lining cannot go from thick to thin. So I think something screwed up.
Which brings me so much hope...I have two follicles so double the chances...& then I get nervous about the thought of twins. Gulp. My luck would so have it I'm sure lol. I would welcome it except that we just can't afford the daycare for two babies & it would just be too much.

I am taking bromine pills daily w every meal to aid in digestion & by incident it also aids in implantation. Fingers Crossed!! Took a test this evening for shits and giggles & its very positive. So testing out will take a while. 

Nat when do you plan to start testing? You bought more tests right?

BTW how is Harry? What came of the bump & athsma?


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow..sooo much happening..im sooo srry bout the not to pos goinon rt now..but like the gals said. Its good to know that u CAN get preggers..that is very good.. 
Barb..awsome news onnur lining..I still am prayin for ya..:)
Nat- how r u? Besides funny as ever..lol even on rough days reading ur posts makes me laugh for sure..brittney spears? Bahaha..that is hilarious how u put ur anologies..
As for me..im bk to cd 9..and nada!! My body is bk to like 28 day cycles but no ovulation?? Wat the heck..I am using my opks again staryin today..twice a day to ensure I dnt miss the surge..but so far, no cm, not BBC in the mood at all and very negative opk..not sure really what is goin on w me..im just tryin not to steess..on w cycle 5 of ttc..or 6? Lol no clue! But I have 2 1/2 wks and I will b on my way to the bahamas. Whewwww...soo ready to chill on the beach...welp..im off to bed..have a great eve everyone..u will all b in my prayers!


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies. Thanks so much for your kind words. I have no idea what I would have done if you were not here. 

Just woke up and without even opening my eyes I knew she was here. And she is. In really glad it didn't drag out and it was only a 30 day cycle. CD1 for me and onward and upward 

I'm going to make the best of a bad situation. It will be ok. I hope I get pregnant soon. 

Question. Should I start using my OPK the same time I always do? Because of timing you should I consider this my period?

Any input is helpful I want to just get right back on the horse. 

Thanks everyone. I wish this didn't happen but it could have been worse I suppose


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hi ladies. Thanks so much for your kind words. I have no idea what I would have done if you were not here.
> 
> Just woke up and without even opening my eyes I knew she was here. And she is. In really glad it didn't drag out and it was only a 30 day cycle. CD1 for me and onward and upward
> 
> I'm going to make the best of a bad situation. It will be ok. I hope I get pregnant soon.
> 
> Question. Should I start using my OPK the same time I always do? Because of timing you should I consider this my period?
> 
> Any input is helpful I want to just get right back on the horse.
> 
> Thanks everyone. I wish this didn't happen but it could have been worse I suppose

Hi meg :hugs:
I'm sorry this has happened.
I would defo go with this being like a period....I'm so glad it didn't drag it'self out and prolong the pain and disappointment.
I'm not SURE about the opks,I would carry on as normal...maybe a day earlier than usual "just in case". :thumbup:

Meg if you ever want a chat about what's happened you can PM if you like...
And barbs is right for sure...ANY pregnancy is hard to get over-even the early ones!...the moment that line appears a shift takes over us and we start to think about our future in so many different ways so to have that taken away from us and to be down about is normal and FINE....

I know you have been advised on ALOT over the past 24/48 hrs but can I say - you have to have some YOU time meg...find some self solace ...do what you like to do that makes you feel happy...yoga perhaps...go for a long run...or even a massage ...go for a dinner with a friend or even go shopping to fill that suitcase with new clothes for your holiday...or a birthday dress.somthing to make you feel special...
Either way what I'm trying to say is go with the flow....let them tears come if you feel like it-don't hold back...release that build up of pressure...
And be completely selfish for a day...you deserve it :thumbup:

And it goes without saying I'm sure...nip into the liquor store and grab yourself a great bottle of wine and have a good old glass or two this evening lol...:hugs:

I hope your ok love :hugs:

We're he if you want to chat/vent ok :thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Thanks so much for your kind words. I have no idea what I would have done if you were not here.
> 
> Just woke up and without even opening my eyes I knew she was here. And she is. In really glad it didn't drag out and it was only a 30 day cycle. CD1 for me and onward and upward
> 
> I'm going to make the best of a bad situation. It will be ok. I hope I get pregnant soon.
> 
> Question. Should I start using my OPK the same time I always do? Because of timing you should I consider this my period?
> 
> Any input is helpful I want to just get right back on the horse.
> 
> Thanks everyone. I wish this didn't happen but it could have been worse I suppose
> 
> Hi meg :hugs:
> I'm sorry this has happened.
> I would defo go with this being like a period....I'm so glad it didn't drag it'self out and prolong the pain and disappointment.
> I'm not SURE about the opks,I would carry on as normal...maybe a day earlier than usual "just in case". :thumbup:
> 
> Meg if you ever want a chat about what's happened you can PM if you like...
> And barbs is right for sure...ANY pregnancy is hard to get over-even the early ones!...the moment that line appears a shift takes over us and we start to think about our future in so many different ways so to have that taken away from us and to be down about is normal and FINE....
> 
> I know you have been advised on ALOT over the past 24/48 hrs but can I say - you have to have some YOU time meg...find some self solace ...do what you like to do that makes you feel happy...yoga perhaps...go for a long run...or even a massage ...go for a dinner with a friend or even go shopping to fill that suitcase with new clothes for your holiday...or a birthday dress.somthing to make you feel special...
> Either way what I'm trying to say is go with the flow....let them tears come if you feel like it-don't hold back...release that build up of pressure...
> And be completely selfish for a day...you deserve it :thumbup:
> 
> And it goes without saying I'm sure...nip into the liquor store and grab yourself a great bottle of wine and have a good old glass or two this evening lol...:hugs:
> 
> I hope your ok love :hugs:
> 
> We're he if you want to chat/vent ok :thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thank you so much Nat. It is so true how you start to picture it all immediately. You can't help it even though you know there's a chance it won't happen. 

I had a few really good cries last night so I did get a release I think. Maybe I have one more left lol not too sure. 

I have lots of wine so a nice glass when I get home tonight is in order lol. 

Thanks for your reply re the OPK too. 

Onward and upward right? You women have been so strong through the same and worse so I have gained strength from you all 

Xx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat!!!
> 
> Lol @ Britney Spears. You're funny. Well shit it seems like all the celebs get knocked up now and not planned. Its boy easy to see. Every time I log onto PEOPLE.COM there seems to be a pregnancy announcement :(
> 
> I hope that the 6mm reading was wrong. She said in a response back that a lining cannot go from thick to thin. So I think something screwed up.
> Which brings me so much hope...I have two follicles so double the chances...& then I get nervous about the thought of twins. Gulp. My luck would so have it I'm sure lol. I would welcome it except that we just can't afford the daycare for two babies & it would just be too much.
> 
> I am taking bromine pills daily w every meal to aid in digestion & by incident it also aids in implantation. Fingers Crossed!! Took a test this evening for shits and giggles & its very positive. So testing out will take a while.
> 
> Nat when do you plan to start testing? You bought more tests right?
> 
> BTW how is Harry? What came of the bump & athsma?

Hi barbs.:flower:
Ooh bromine ..so that's to help with ibs too right?...is it effective..?
And that's great that it helps with the lining too...Yaye.

You mention your hpt was very positive...have you got a 7dpo to compare to?...did you use the 20muis like you said you we going to?

Wow two bubbas...lol yeah that is a scary thought but you know things have a way of working out and I'm sure you would find a way to make it work....but yeah...two lots of everything blimey! Ouch on the pocket! Lol
As for child care fees...I feel that is sooo wrong that we all have to pay soo much for them...you think that the governments would make these options better for us as if we work/or one of us...then they would encourage the working nation not the bum sitters that wait for hand outs....
They should make life easier for the ones that actually go out to work not the ones that stay at home in bed on the Xbox or in the nightclubs pissing all the benefit money away...rah lol sorry I got abit carried away there lol...

My oH has just landed a GREAT job yesterday...he's starts a week Friday...
I didn't want to say yesterday what with all the sad news going on...and I felt like my news would have been in appropriate to announce...
But yeah anyway...he has landed a big job....building yatchs...the ones the celebrity's buy ....woohoo we can finally save for a wedding now maybe...
By the end of the year he will be on a great wage...and we can also move too now...we have been held back for soo long....he can't wait to leave his other job he wasn't happy there...the people there are bad influences and he just wants to be able to go to work and get on with his job and not listen to all the story's of how one of them coped this bird and that and when they are next going out on the tiles and how much weed they can smoke ugh!
Now he can get to work with the big boys lol...:wacko:

Harry - well that lump is still there and slowly getting bigger...he has an appointment again this week to get it checked AGAIN... I'm Not happy with it all...
His asthma has got ALOT better...he still has to have his little mask but not as much now...
We had a scary moment two nights ago....I had a cereal bar and he wanted to have a taste...he didn't like it so spat it out...I thought that was the end of it but it wasn't...5 mins later he started to choke...I leapt up and had to bend him over with my palm under his diaphragm and pat his back real hard...thank god he coughed it up...he's such a funny little thing lol...he turned around and looked at what flew out of his mouth and started pionting and shouting at it lol...oh boy didn't I panic tho.phew :wacko:

Did you test again this morning? Didn't get lighter or darker?:flower:


Hope your ok and well barbs you take care ok.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

So sorry you had to go through all these ups and downs meg! All of nats suggestions were bang on. You're right about looking at the positives and being able to start this cycle fresh right away, I'd extend the opk testing a little bit just to make sure nothing wonky flies under your radar! You know you can catch the eggy so keep those positive thoughts going. But for now take some time to de-stress and give yourself some tlc. :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> So sorry you had to go through all these ups and downs meg! All of nats suggestions were bang on. You're right about looking at the positives and being able to start this cycle fresh right away, I'd extend the opk testing a little bit just to make sure nothing wonky flies under your radar! You know you can catch the eggy so keep those positive thoughts going. But for now take some time to de-stress and give yourself some tlc. :hugs:

Thanks hun.... I am going to dinner with my girlfriend after work.... she is the one who also got pg last week. I told her she has to hold down the fort for us both lol... I also told her I am for sure having a drink at dinner!

I will catch that eggy real soon I hope


----------



## barbikins

I'm sorry Meg. I'm glad you got your period right away though.
1in 3 pregnancies end in miscarriage. I don't know if that helps at all but it made me think how its not in likely and I wasn't special in any way. SO many woman have suffered a miscarriage.
What's so difficult is after you've been trying for SO long.

Enjoy your wine & look forward to your trip to Vegas!


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Thanks so much for your kind words. I have no idea what I would have done if you were not here.
> 
> Just woke up and without even opening my eyes I knew she was here. And she is. In really glad it didn't drag out and it was only a 30 day cycle. CD1 for me and onward and upward
> 
> I'm going to make the best of a bad situation. It will be ok. I hope I get pregnant soon.
> 
> Question. Should I start using my OPK the same time I always do? Because of timing you should I consider this my period?
> 
> Any input is helpful I want to just get right back on the horse.
> 
> Thanks everyone. I wish this didn't happen but it could have been worse I suppose
> 
> Hi meg :hugs:
> I'm sorry this has happened.
> I would defo go with this being like a period....I'm so glad it didn't drag it'self out and prolong the pain and disappointment.
> I'm not SURE about the opks,I would carry on as normal...maybe a day earlier than usual "just in case". :thumbup:
> 
> Meg if you ever want a chat about what's happened you can PM if you like...
> And barbs is right for sure...ANY pregnancy is hard to get over-even the early ones!...the moment that line appears a shift takes over us and we start to think about our future in so many different ways so to have that taken away from us and to be down about is normal and FINE....
> 
> I know you have been advised on ALOT over the past 24/48 hrs but can I say - you have to have some YOU time meg...find some self solace ...do what you like to do that makes you feel happy...yoga perhaps...go for a long run...or even a massage ...go for a dinner with a friend or even go shopping to fill that suitcase with new clothes for your holiday...or a birthday dress.somthing to make you feel special...
> Either way what I'm trying to say is go with the flow....let them tears come if you feel like it-don't hold back...release that build up of pressure...
> And be completely selfish for a day...you deserve it :thumbup:
> 
> And it goes without saying I'm sure...nip into the liquor store and grab yourself a great bottle of wine and have a good old glass or two this evening lol...:hugs:
> 
> I hope your ok love :hugs:
> 
> We're he if you want to chat/vent ok :thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Well put Nat...I agree. Do something special for yourself Meg. Some kind of therapy if you will. Xoxox


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I'm sorry Meg. I'm glad you got your period right away though.
> 1in 3 pregnancies end in miscarriage. I don't know if that helps at all but it made me think how its not in likely and I wasn't special in any way. SO many woman have suffered a miscarriage.
> What's so difficult is after you've been trying for SO long.
> 
> Enjoy your wine & look forward to your trip to Vegas!

I know it sucks after seeing those two lines for the first time in nearly a year... But hey I had never seen them before so it was kind of nice....

Lets hope I see those again real soon.

I may go for some retail therapy at Mapleview tonight after dinner with my friend...


----------



## ChereMichelle

Petzy said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> So I just went pee and faint brown streak when I wiped. Sad to say I think it's over this time.
> 
> If i start bleeding soon then it will have only been a 29 or 30 day cycle which would be best case scenario for this kind of thing i guess. Today is CD 30.
> 
> Hopefully it won't be too heavy or anything and I can just move on.
> 
> I never imagined a chemical would hurt this much but I guess when you want something you want it badly.
> 
> I'm going to see the positive in this. I think I can get preg which is good. It was early which is good. I will prob push back my specialist appt one month to give me 2 more natural cycles to try. And now that infection is gone hopefully it won't take long.
> 
> One last upside is I will get my drunk on in vegas. I will be in the 2ww then most likely so nothing too crazy but a nice buzz will be welcomed after all this crap.
> 
> Love u ladies and I will update progress soon xo

I'm so sorry Meg. I've just been trying to catch up and don't want to read any more without connecting with you first. There aren't any words that can express how I feel for you, and how I know you must feel. Although my journey has not been as long, I know what it's like to want something so badly. I am trying, as you prob are, to see the good, or the positive in this- and the fact that you DID get preg is huge. I would be over the moon for that aspect....but of course it's shadowed by fact didn't take. but this means you can! You did! It just wasn't the right time for the little bean to stick, but there's hope and that's a pretty amazing thing. Just focus on getting into this next cycle whole heartedly, maybe even have a beer out in the garden....I'm sorry I'm not good at this. :hugs: you're not alone. Family, friends, the ladies here....


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies.
> 
> So I just went pee and faint brown streak when I wiped. Sad to say I think it's over this time.
> 
> If i start bleeding soon then it will have only been a 29 or 30 day cycle which would be best case scenario for this kind of thing i guess. Today is CD 30.
> 
> Hopefully it won't be too heavy or anything and I can just move on.
> 
> I never imagined a chemical would hurt this much but I guess when you want something you want it badly.
> 
> I'm going to see the positive in this. I think I can get preg which is good. It was early which is good. I will prob push back my specialist appt one month to give me 2 more natural cycles to try. And now that infection is gone hopefully it won't take long.
> 
> One last upside is I will get my drunk on in vegas. I will be in the 2ww then most likely so nothing too crazy but a nice buzz will be welcomed after all this crap.
> 
> Love u ladies and I will update progress soon xo
> 
> I'm so sorry Meg. I've just been trying to catch up and don't want to read any more without connecting with you first. There aren't any words that can express how I feel for you, and how I know you must feel. Although my journey has not been as long, I know what it's like to want something so badly. I am trying, as you prob are, to see the good, or the positive in this- and the fact that you DID get preg is huge. I would be over the moon for that aspect....but of course it's shadowed by fact didn't take. but this means you can! You did! It just wasn't the right time for the little bean to stick, but there's hope and that's a pretty amazing thing. Just focus on getting into this next cycle whole heartedly, maybe even have a beer out in the garden....I'm sorry I'm not good at this. :hugs: you're not alone. Family, friends, the ladies here....Click to expand...

Thanks a lot Chere - I appreciate that very much. I am working hard to be positive and I hope to be preg in the next few months :)


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Meg. I'm glad you got your period right away though.
> 1in 3 pregnancies end in miscarriage. I don't know if that helps at all but it made me think how its not in likely and I wasn't special in any way. SO many woman have suffered a miscarriage.
> What's so difficult is after you've been trying for SO long.
> 
> Enjoy your wine & look forward to your trip to Vegas!
> 
> I know it sucks after seeing those two lines for the first time in nearly a year... But hey I had never seen them before so it was kind of nice....
> 
> Lets hope I see those again real soon.
> 
> I may go for some retail therapy at Mapleview tonight after dinner with my friend...Click to expand...

I am truly sorry you've had to join "the club". After being on here for pretty much two years, I've come to see so many woman who've endured miscarriages...some multiple before they had their children. And inbetween.
It's a part of life I believe. And it's a part of our bodies way of natural selection. If they embryo is not healthy enough, our bodies do the job for us. Which is pretty incredible in itself...but emotionally we don't see it this way.

I really try not to dwell on my early losses. I do have a bit of a hard time with the milestones. I have an idea of how many weeks I'd be had I not had a chemical pregnancy in March...that's tough to swallow.

You know what I couldn't believe? When I was in Ottawa last year in May of 2012, I was running around grabbing FRER's from the shops & hoping I was pregnant....I was 4 months into "trying" & I just had this moment of like "wow, a year later....I'm back in Ottawa. Still not pregnant". It was just crazy to think that!!!

Yes - retail therapy - do that! It helps me :)
I actually booked myself in to an expensive Spa downtown the weekend proceeding my MC. I needed some me time...and pampering at the utmost indulgence & it helped.


----------



## Coleycoco

Meg I am sorry for your loss. I have had 3 miscarriages and I understand the pain and disappointment you are feeling. I have four children but I had to fight very hard to get pregnant and stay that way. I have a progesterone issue that the military docs don't seem to care about. Just keep looking forward, your baby will come. I'm a thread stalker and a POAS junkie but I had to tell you and all the other ladies to hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Nat!!!
> 
> Lol @ Britney Spears. You're funny. Well shit it seems like all the celebs get knocked up now and not planned. Its boy easy to see. Every time I log onto PEOPLE.COM there seems to be a pregnancy announcement :(
> 
> I hope that the 6mm reading was wrong. She said in a response back that a lining cannot go from thick to thin. So I think something screwed up.
> Which brings me so much hope...I have two follicles so double the chances...& then I get nervous about the thought of twins. Gulp. My luck would so have it I'm sure lol. I would welcome it except that we just can't afford the daycare for two babies & it would just be too much.
> 
> I am taking bromine pills daily w every meal to aid in digestion & by incident it also aids in implantation. Fingers Crossed!! Took a test this evening for shits and giggles & its very positive. So testing out will take a while.
> 
> Nat when do you plan to start testing? You bought more tests right?
> 
> BTW how is Harry? What came of the bump & athsma?
> 
> Hi barbs.:flower:
> Ooh bromine ..so that's to help with ibs too right?...is it effective..?
> And that's great that it helps with the lining too...Yaye.
> 
> You mention your hpt was very positive...have you got a 7dpo to compare to?...did you use the 20muis like you said you we going to?
> 
> Wow two bubbas...lol yeah that is a scary thought but you know things have a way of working out and I'm sure you would find a way to make it work....but yeah...two lots of everything blimey! Ouch on the pocket! Lol
> As for child care fees...I feel that is sooo wrong that we all have to pay soo much for them...you think that the governments would make these options better for us as if we work/or one of us...then they would encourage the working nation not the bum sitters that wait for hand outs....
> They should make life easier for the ones that actually go out to work not the ones that stay at home in bed on the Xbox or in the nightclubs pissing all the benefit money away...rah lol sorry I got abit carried away there lol...
> 
> My oH has just landed a GREAT job yesterday...he's starts a week Friday...
> I didn't want to say yesterday what with all the sad news going on...and I felt like my news would have been in appropriate to announce...
> But yeah anyway...he has landed a big job....building yatchs...the ones the celebrity's buy ....woohoo we can finally save for a wedding now maybe...
> By the end of the year he will be on a great wage...and we can also move too now...we have been held back for soo long....he can't wait to leave his other job he wasn't happy there...the people there are bad influences and he just wants to be able to go to work and get on with his job and not listen to all the story's of how one of them coped this bird and that and when they are next going out on the tiles and how much weed they can smoke ugh!
> Now he can get to work with the big boys lol...:wacko:
> 
> Harry - well that lump is still there and slowly getting bigger...he has an appointment again this week to get it checked AGAIN... I'm Not happy with it all...
> His asthma has got ALOT better...he still has to have his little mask but not as much now...
> We had a scary moment two nights ago....I had a cereal bar and he wanted to have a taste...he didn't like it so spat it out...I thought that was the end of it but it wasn't...5 mins later he started to choke...I leapt up and had to bend him over with my palm under his diaphragm and pat his back real hard...thank god he coughed it up...he's such a funny little thing lol...he turned around and looked at what flew out of his mouth and started pionting and shouting at it lol...oh boy didn't I panic tho.phew :wacko:
> 
> Did you test again this morning? Didn't get lighter or darker?:flower:
> 
> 
> Hope your ok and well barbs you take care ok.:thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Bromine helps to digest food. I don't digest food well on my own & started taking digestive enzymes. I was taking papaya enzyme but decided to try Bromine which comes from Pineapple...& the bonus is that it helps with implantation. This way I will not forget to take it too. Win/Win :)
And yes I've noticed an improvement in my digestion since I started taking enzymes. Do you have this issue as well? And I have IBS yes :( And I am lactose intolerance & have food intolerances LOL. Yay me.

I don't have a 7dpo to compare too. I took a test last night for shits & giggles & its darker than this morning. Although I peed twice before I finally fell asleep & once in the middle of the night so my FMU wasn't an 8 hour pee. Oh well LOL. I will probably test when I get home today just for the sake of it. See if it got darker lol...ya OK at 8dpo  Anyway...

OMG you're so right. You make a good point re: child care & how the government doesn't subsidize. Well in our neighboring Province, Quebec, Daycare is $7/day. Here is much like you. $1200 to $2000/month. Now imagine TWO babies. We truly wouldn't be able to afford it. We just bought a new house that costs more every month too. And just wouldn't be feasible.
I wondered if I ended up getting both eggs fertilized & had twins, what would I do? What would we do? It's a horrible thought but would we consider selective abortion...just aborting one of the embryo? I'm not joking, we wouldn't manage financially. The biggest reason besides that we own a home, etc...is that my husband pays a LOT of money to his ex for child support. If it were not for child support payments we could financially consider having two children together. But not with status quo. If it were not for paying that wretched woman, we'd be fine if we had twins. Oh well...

Congrats to your hubby! That's great news for all of you. 
So is he a carpenter or something? Sounds like he's in the trades?
Lots of men in trades are pigs. I don't understand why...makes no sense. I think it's just more acceptable?

I'm glad Harry's asthma is OK but I'm sorry that the lump is still growing. I hope it's just a cyst. Does the doctor have an idea what it could be?
Awww little bugger...little kids have these choking moments. They don't know how to control their foods lol. I'm glad it wasn't bad.

My test this morning was light but totally there. I'll post a shot tomorrow once I have some thing to compare it too.

Odd thing happened half way through typing this email...I had a sudden urge to throw up. Not nausea....like I was going to throw up. I thought for sure. I went to the loo but nothing. I think I feel ok now. I had a rice cracker incase I had too much acid in my stomach but damn. This sorta thing doesn't happen to me unless I'm about to barf. Blech. I hope I'm OK :(


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Meg. I'm glad you got your period right away though.
> 1in 3 pregnancies end in miscarriage. I don't know if that helps at all but it made me think how its not in likely and I wasn't special in any way. SO many woman have suffered a miscarriage.
> What's so difficult is after you've been trying for SO long.
> 
> Enjoy your wine & look forward to your trip to Vegas!
> 
> I know it sucks after seeing those two lines for the first time in nearly a year... But hey I had never seen them before so it was kind of nice....
> 
> Lets hope I see those again real soon.
> 
> I may go for some retail therapy at Mapleview tonight after dinner with my friend...Click to expand...
> 
> I am truly sorry you've had to join "the club". After being on here for pretty much two years, I've come to see so many woman who've endured miscarriages...some multiple before they had their children. And inbetween.
> It's a part of life I believe. And it's a part of our bodies way of natural selection. If they embryo is not healthy enough, our bodies do the job for us. Which is pretty incredible in itself...but emotionally we don't see it this way.
> 
> I really try not to dwell on my early losses. I do have a bit of a hard time with the milestones. I have an idea of how many weeks I'd be had I not had a chemical pregnancy in March...that's tough to swallow.
> 
> You know what I couldn't believe? When I was in Ottawa last year in May of 2012, I was running around grabbing FRER's from the shops & hoping I was pregnant....I was 4 months into "trying" & I just had this moment of like "wow, a year later....I'm back in Ottawa. Still not pregnant". It was just crazy to think that!!!
> 
> Yes - retail therapy - do that! It helps me :)
> I actually booked myself in to an expensive Spa downtown the weekend proceeding my MC. I needed some me time...and pampering at the utmost indulgence & it helped.Click to expand...

I have thought about the bodies natural selection process and I agree... it probably didnt take because it shouldnt have. I just wish it should have haha... you know what i mean.. but I can see it that way and I understand. 

I know what you mean about Ottawa.. it was a year ago LAST month that we stopped using any protection.. I was in Europe and I thought wow this is going to happen so soon! and here I am, over a year later... no baby, no bump. I definitely get that.

I am not a spa person - never been - but I can definitely read a book by the pool or something else relaxing too. Thanks Barb. I remember when you went to the spa and I remember you saying it helped a lot. 

DH has been supportive so that is helping me a lot. We spoke this morning and he asked me how I was doing.. he keeps sayings its ok and it will happen soon and that he will (TMI) "stuff me like a pin cushion all month" LMAO..... oh men....


----------



## Petzy

Coleycoco said:


> Meg I am sorry for your loss. I have had 3 miscarriages and I understand the pain and disappointment you are feeling. I have four children but I had to fight very hard to get pregnant and stay that way. I have a progesterone issue that the military docs don't seem to care about. Just keep looking forward, your baby will come. I'm a thread stalker and a POAS junkie but I had to tell you and all the other ladies to hang in there. :hugs:

Thank you Coley - we appreciate your thread stalking :) Come visit anytime. Your words mean a lot to me. Meg xx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> My test this morning was light but totally there. I'll post a shot tomorrow once I have some thing to compare it too.
> 
> Odd thing happened half way through typing this email...I had a sudden urge to throw up. Not nausea....like I was going to throw up. I thought for sure. I went to the loo but nothing. I think I feel ok now. I had a rice cracker incase I had too much acid in my stomach but damn. This sorta thing doesn't happen to me unless I'm about to barf. Blech. I hope I'm OK :(

Barb... how many DPO are you now? Im sorry I have been missing out.. are you testing out your trigger now? You have a line? Catch me up! lol

The nausea may be a good sign - last sunday, 5 days before my BFP I was incredibly nauseaus in the morning for only a half hour. I thought it may be a good sign.


----------



## barbikins

lmfao you have to love how men use their words. very romantic indeed eh?

Your hubby's right - it WILL happen. Totally will. You can get pregnant.
And I totally think you will get pregnant this year. I have a good feeling about it.

But yep, it's hard to look back a year ago to see where you were, where you thought you'd be by now, etc...

I think too when I had that very early chemical our first month - Feb 2012 - I'd have a baby by now....wtf. Life is just weird & messed up some times.
This is such a natural thing to be doing & it's so complicated eh? :(


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> My test this morning was light but totally there. I'll post a shot tomorrow once I have some thing to compare it too.
> 
> Odd thing happened half way through typing this email...I had a sudden urge to throw up. Not nausea....like I was going to throw up. I thought for sure. I went to the loo but nothing. I think I feel ok now. I had a rice cracker incase I had too much acid in my stomach but damn. This sorta thing doesn't happen to me unless I'm about to barf. Blech. I hope I'm OK :(
> 
> Barb... how many DPO are you now? Im sorry I have been missing out.. are you testing out your trigger now? You have a line? Catch me up! lol
> 
> The nausea may be a good sign - last sunday, 5 days before my BFP I was incredibly nauseaus in the morning for only a half hour. I thought it may be a good sign.Click to expand...

I'ts OK - you're very preoccupied & rightfully so!!!
I am 8dpo today & tested this morning. Test is positive but its light. I think it will be a while before my body rids of it. I went back to my tests from March & at 8dpo my test was WAY lighter than it is this month.
I'll post a shot tomorrow after I've had some thing to compare it to. I think having peed in the middle of the night might have affected it too? Don't know.
But I tested last night & it was way darker than this morning. But it also didn't develop well...lot of pink left over on the stick. It wasn't a 'clean' stick...if you know what I'm saying???

Well yesterday on the ride home I felt some cramps. I wasn't sure if it was just my stomach being naughty. I do have digestive issues. Could have been gas LOL. But it felt uterine. Meh...:dohh: Anyway, not thinking much of it. And today's nausea was weird. Not so much nausea as much as "I'm goign to barf!!!". I'm hungry & was hungry though. I had some rice crackers & felt better. I think it may just been me being hungry on an empty stomach. 

That's about all :)


----------



## natjenson

Ooo barbs...the barfing matter...that's sounds like a strong sign....I just got this niggling feelings out BOTH Them eggs....might be why you test is stronger -twice the hgc!

Barbs is there any family that could help out with child care-from home if you get me...if both them eggs have took?...an option to through out there...a friend even...a cheaper option-a babysitter? Lol
I know it's not an ideal situation when it comes to education and socialising but maybe interview a dozen people (like in the movies) and employ someone who can teach aswell as house/child sit...
I aprieciate you have probably discussed this already with DH but I thought I may point out these options just incase you hadn't lol...

I don't have full on ibs barbs...but I have days where I struggle with the loo situations lol...tmi sorry...I can be very uncomfortable on days but then it settles and I won't have problems for some months...I believe it can be stress related sometimes...

Barbs I read that pinapple can be bad in later pregancy-can bring on contrations...midwifes suggest this as a home remedy to help get things started...lol
I don't think there is anything wrong with it in first tri tho.:)

Thankyou about your kind words about Harry...I demanded to see MY docter again today ...got put back to next Thursday...flaming doctors surgery...I love my docter but the receptionists are moody [email protected]@ts lol
I'm thinking even if they say the lump is nothing I may ask to have it removed so it dosnt turn into anything sinister in the future......

Wow I just a lovely bolognese and garlic bread...went to future mil and she cooked us a lovely tea...she looked at me as tho I am stupid tho because I asked for a smaller portion...I had to explain about my diet but she dosnt get it lol...

You take care barbs ok...looking forward to seeing your tests too..:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well ladies I am having symptoms...I don't like to say as it is VERY early days...I'm only 7dpo....
I have had all my symptoms my ticker is telling me to expect...the bbs being the worst so far...cramping-sore bbs-the flipping dreams lol....
But I just went to the loo and I had slight browny/pink streaks when I wiped...I hope this is IB...and not af making an early unexpected appearance!

I caved of couse and poas'd....bfn! :(
VERY early tho so I will will wait till my planed tested date now...9dpo.:) 

So how is everyone today...fine I hope.:) 

Back later to check in again...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Well ladies I am having symptoms...I don't like to say as it is VERY early days...I'm only 7dpo....
> I have had all my symptoms my ticker is telling me to expect...the bbs being the worst so far...cramping-sore bbs-the flipping dreams lol....
> But I just went to the loo and I had slight browny/pink streaks when I wiped...I hope this is IB...and not af making an early unexpected appearance!
> 
> I caved of couse and poas'd....bfn! :(
> VERY early tho so I will will wait till my planed tested date now...9dpo.:)
> 
> So how is everyone today...fine I hope.:)
> 
> Back later to check in again...:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

OMG! The browny/pinky streaks sounds promising!
Do you usually have cramps or sore boobs in your tww? 
I hope this is it for you...:happydance:


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I am having symptoms...I don't like to say as it is VERY early days...I'm only 7dpo....
> I have had all my symptoms my ticker is telling me to expect...the bbs being the worst so far...cramping-sore bbs-the flipping dreams lol....
> But I just went to the loo and I had slight browny/pink streaks when I wiped...I hope this is IB...and not af making an early unexpected appearance!
> 
> I caved of couse and poas'd....bfn! :(
> VERY early tho so I will will wait till my planed tested date now...9dpo.:)
> 
> So how is everyone today...fine I hope.:)
> 
> Back later to check in again...:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> OMG! The browny/pinky streaks sounds promising!
> Do you usually have cramps or sore boobs in your tww?
> I hope this is it for you...:happydance:Click to expand...

Looking at my chart I have had the tender bbs...the last three cycles...but it's seems to have started since taking the b6... But this time they super sore...unbearable this time in fact...and tmi but the nipples well -no words can explain lol..I should get a sign saying DO NOT TOUCH-THIS DOG MAY BITE lol...

Never had the spotting though! Having very heavy feeling and cramps going on in the uteral area all day yesterday and most of today...:wacko:
Feels like af is on her way kind of feeling...I'm trying so hard not to read into it:dohh:

I tested but bfn...of course waaaaay to early...oH went :dohh:on no nat what are you doing again...why are there tests lining up in the bathroom...lol
I had to explain I tried one of each brand that's all love ha ha...wellllllll I had to lol...

Not going to test till 9dpo now...that negative sucked earlier lol so not going to do that to myself again...:thumbup:

I just really hope that the b6 isn't creating this heavy feelings...then again I suppose that means they are doing there good work...I'm taking them for a lining boost...aid implantation...fx


:) :) :)

Oh p.s I for got to say earlier...oH is part of a work force to help build the yachts and also moving ALOT of cargo around and yard management... It's a great job...
Re:men being ass's ....yeah when we first got together he was a bit of a lad...being young and all...put I lead him to better path and a family orientated sorta guy...he still has his arrogant ways about him about work but I thank my lucky stars he actually wants to work instead of most of the lazy buggers in town these days...using any excuse to stay out of work...lol
If he gets gobby I just give him an ass whooping pmsl...
Not literally but I am good at making him see its about respecting each other .:thumbup:
It works I guess.

I'm so excited for him he was miserable in his last job...just driving his truck every day same old same old ...this job everyday is different and exciting...

Well I must dash I have a bowl of Special K just calling me lol...great another bowl ha ha...:happydance: how exciting-not ! Lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Oh wow Nat that sounds promising.....do you ever spot at this point in your cycle?? Exciting! I really hope you are right and it's IB.... I never spot then so I would be excited too!

And Barb 8dpo already wow eek! I hope the trigger is gone soon but it's so hard with the IUI eh? Like when does it go from fake positive to real positive and I would have to imagine that sometimes there may not be a grace period between the two and it goes from one to the other. Freaky ! I hope the nausea is a good sign too. You both are getting so close :) I wish I was there already too lol!

Just had dinner with my close friend who fell pg last week too. It was a good date. I so hope she doesn't go through this too! I told her I won't be far behind lol. :)


----------



## barbikins

Hey laydays!!!
I will respond better to your posts Nat when I get a good moment. 

Meg I'm glad you are OK. Was it weird to hang out with her?
One of our friends may come over Thursday who's verynpregnant and haven't seen her since she was not pregnant. I'm nervous I will be awkward. 

OK so I'm here right bow taking an unpacking break b/c I took at test afterningot home & I think its darker than fmu. Maybe its nothing. What you girls think?
I can't wait to see tomorrow morning.
 



Attached Files:







2013-06-25 19.44.24.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## brittany12

hey barb! just jumping in to say.. it looks a tad darker, but its hard for me to tell because one is dry and one isn't! can't wait for your FMU!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey laydays!!!
> I will respond better to your posts Nat when I get a good moment.
> 
> Meg I'm glad you are OK. Was it weird to hang out with her?
> One of our friends may come over Thursday who's verynpregnant and haven't seen her since she was not pregnant. I'm nervous I will be awkward.
> 
> OK so I'm here right bow taking an unpacking break b/c I took at test afterningot home & I think its darker than fmu. Maybe its nothing. What you girls think?
> I can't wait to see tomorrow morning.

Hi Barb. No it wasn't weird. I am glad. She is basically my best friend and we talk every day so I am nothing but happy for her and she is very supportive. But if it wasn't someone so close I may not feel the same. We decided she will be my preg coach and tell me what I can expect lol ..... Positives right???

I hear you about your friend. I think it's important , If you can stand it, to not isolate yourself too much and maintain your friendship. Are you close with this friend? 

As for your tests the second one is darker. I am excited for your post tomorrow to see any progression! Ahhh lol. Love this part (and also hate it haha)


----------



## barbikins

Thanks!

And I agree...I don't want to alienate my friends and I've done a good job of it. She isn't a close friend per set. She's my husbands bestfriends wife.
I'm seeing a counselor to deal with all this and she says its all very normal and I just have to do what in have to do. I've been through so much and it's just difficult for me. But I'm working on it. 

I just found my test from last night. Thus mornings is the lightest. Check it out! Although I realize its super early to be analyzing now. Btw my tests are so much darker at 8dpo than ever. Ugh. 

I have to update my blog too...I've just not had the time.
 



Attached Files:







2013-06-25 21.00.47.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Ooo barbs...the barfing matter...that's sounds like a strong sign....I just got this niggling feelings out BOTH Them eggs....might be why you test is stronger -twice the hgc!
> 
> Barbs is there any family that could help out with child care-from home if you get me...if both them eggs have took?...an option to through out there...a friend even...a cheaper option-a babysitter? Lol
> I know it's not an ideal situation when it comes to education and socialising but maybe interview a dozen people (like in the movies) and employ someone who can teach aswell as house/child sit...
> I aprieciate you have probably discussed this already with DH but I thought I may point out these options just incase you hadn't lol...
> 
> I don't have full on ibs barbs...but I have days where I struggle with the loo situations lol...tmi sorry...I can be very uncomfortable on days but then it settles and I won't have problems for some months...I believe it can be stress related sometimes...
> 
> Barbs I read that pinapple can be bad in later pregancy-can bring on contrations...midwifes suggest this as a home remedy to help get things started...lol
> I don't think there is anything wrong with it in first tri tho.:)
> 
> Thankyou about your kind words about Harry...I demanded to see MY docter again today ...got put back to next Thursday...flaming doctors surgery...I love my docter but the receptionists are moody [email protected]@ts lol
> I'm thinking even if they say the lump is nothing I may ask to have it removed so it dosnt turn into anything sinister in the future......
> 
> Wow I just a lovely bolognese and garlic bread...went to future mil and she cooked us a lovely tea...she looked at me as tho I am stupid tho because I asked for a smaller portion...I had to explain about my diet but she dosnt get it lol...
> 
> You take care barbs ok...looking forward to seeing your tests too..:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

You really ought tonbite your tongue lady!!! No twins for me thanks!!!

And nope we don't have any help like that. We would have to use city daycare...or home daycare. Either way, it can't be twins :)

Sounds like a good plan regarding Harry. I don't blame you for wanting to remove the lump. I guess for now you need to find out first what's causing it. I hope it's uncomplicated. FX

Mmmmm your tea sounds perfect. BTW is it true tea in the UK is around 4pm? Or is it just lunch??? :)

Omg I have two weeks of Cori to catch up with and I'm not sure how I will find the time. Ahhhhhh!!!!!!!

Thanks for the bromine in for. I will make sure to consult my Naturopath when the time comes.

OK ladies...off to bed with me. I will chat with you ladies tmr & I will post my test in DA morning. 

Xoxoxozoz


----------



## natjenson

Oooooh barb that test does look a little darker to me too...looking forward to your tests tmr too.:) 
Barb just before your friend comes over to see you tell yourself you will be ok (and I'm sure you will be-even tho they may have NO clue how hard YOUR journey has been and how tough it has been on you)
Anyway going back ....lol.....take a moment to yourself and tell yourself it's going to be fine and breath deep a few times and try not to anticipate it too much :hugs:
She's probably really missed you too...:)

Meg...never had spotting In between af's like ever!...:). (Or maybe I have and I just didn't notice or missed it :wacko: ) ....I'm really nervous...I've thought about it and I'm hoping that it's not the b6 not messing with me....I get them dam cruel tests I had last cycle out of my system and now this....I would hate this to be another thing to mess with my mind....

I'm NOT going to think about it any further...if this is it then time will show if its not then af will show. I can't change anything by worrying.
So I have to go with the days.(ugh! MORE days! ) and see what comes...

How are you love...I am glad your dinner date with your friend went so well and how great that she is being so supportive.i love that your being optimistic with ttc...
I hope af wasn't a cow to you meg...did the cramping stop? I hope so.:hugs:
Lol ever since I suggested that bottle of wine to you earlier I have CRAVED big time a glass of wine and I NEVER drink lol...I am very tempted to go and buy one of those 1glass bottles...at the very least I could get a good nights sleep..he he...:)
And I love how your dh said about the pin cushion thing...men eh! Lol
Good that's he's being so kind and gentle about it too...supportive is good...sometimes men don't know how to deal with all this but knowing that he is keen to get started again is very good.:thumbup:

Well I know I said I wouldn't girls but I have desided I am going to start my testing tmr...wellllll what's a day eh lol...8dpo....yep yep I know it's early but I figure what If .:shrug:

I can't sleep here...I keep hearing strange noises at my front door...creeeeeepy....oH is snoring away (had quite a few digs to the ribs already ha ha ) 
I hate these nights when I close my eyes and a whirl wind of shite goes through my mind...
I try not to but I always end up doing it lol...

Right I'm off to act like a crazy woman and go and creep to my front door and (shite myself doing it pmsl) and try and find out wth is going on....wish me luck.....
If I don't ever return you know some bad shite went down ha ha ha....

Night night girls :hugs:

:) :) :) xxx

Edit...re: tea time....dinner!....lol.....we have lunch at 12/1 pm.....then tea time is 4/5/6/7 o clock....oH has to have his tea by 5 or he turns into a scary monster...lol
We have this "cup of tea" time here...3pm....tea and cakes so to say lol....I don't bother with the cakes...but tea well? Any time of the day its cup of tea time for me ..lol I love my tea.boooo tho I have to drink decaf and it's just not the same :( lol
Hope I cleared that up...gawsh I confuse my self :dohh:


----------



## mommaplus05

Soo I looked at all ur tests w alterations and the middle one is the lightest!!


----------



## natjenson

Morning all ...top of the mornings to ya!...:)

Ugh I'm so tired! My own fault...
Well just to clear up the creepy front door situation...it turned out to be a cat playing with his food!- a fecking slow worm of all things....poor thing .
I shewed him off but the poor worm didn't make it...:( lol

So...I'm 8dpo...tested this morning and to put it bluntly it/they are bfns ...not to fussed I knew it would be so...it's way to early lol...

Barbs how did this mornings test go. :flower:
Meg how are you today? :) 
Momma have you o'd yet woman lol :)
Looking forward to you joining us again-do you plan to see your doctor if no o again this cycle?

Back soon to check in on your test barbs.:thumbup:

Hope everyone is ok and well.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Lol a cat playing w a worm....too funny!

Sorry to hear you couldn't sleep...is this normally what happens? I notice you're up very late often ;)
No wonder you're so tired! I just got up but inyook a test around 5am because I had to go solo badly....anyway, test is lighter than last night but looks the same as yesterday morning. So my fmu tests are lighter than the evevening. That's a bit odd eh?
I will posy my test after my shower!


----------



## brittany12

barbikins said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And I agree...I don't want to alienate my friends and I've done a good job of it. She isn't a close friend per set. She's my husbands bestfriends wife.
> I'm seeing a counselor to deal with all this and she says its all very normal and I just have to do what in have to do. I've been through so much and it's just difficult for me. But I'm working on it.
> 
> I just found my test from last night. Thus mornings is the lightest. Check it out! Although I realize its super early to be analyzing now. Btw my tests are so much darker at 8dpo than ever. Ugh.
> 
> I have to update my blog too...I've just not had the time.

can def. tell that the 8pm test is darker than the am test now! hope it means a positive for you!


----------



## natjenson

Well now I been wrenching all morning...actually trying to be sick...
I've managed to eat but now I'm scared its going to come back up...ewww....
I'm trying to keep busy so I don't think about it.

Now if I have a symptom this bad surely I wouldn't see a bfn right? 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

I hope its clear enough. Inconclusive.... I shall keep testing. 9dpo is still really early 
 



Attached Files:







2013-06-26 07.47.02.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## brittany12

barbikins said:


> I hope its clear enough. Inconclusive.... I shall keep testing. 9dpo is still really early

in my opinion your fmu today looks darker than your fmu yesterday!!! So I think that is a VERY good thing! hopefully tonights will give us a clear answer!


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> I hope its clear enough. Inconclusive.... I shall keep testing. 9dpo is still really early

Yes I see it's light again this morning....strange how it's darker at night...:wacko:
Maybe you may need to look out for the night time progressions :thumbup:
It's hard to advise on this barb...:wacko: I hope that trigger isn't messing with you.:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Well now I been wrenching all morning...actually trying to be sick...
> I've managed to eat but now I'm scared its going to come back up...ewww....
> I'm trying to keep busy so I don't think about it.
> 
> Now if I have a symptom this bad surely I wouldn't see a bfn right?
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Awe really? Well its still suuuuper early. Usually around 6 weeks nausea starts. I wouldn't read into it. We are too early in this game!


----------



## barbikins

brittany12 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I hope its clear enough. Inconclusive.... I shall keep testing. 9dpo is still really early
> 
> in my opinion your fmu today looks darker than your fmu yesterday!!! So I think that is a VERY good thing! hopefully tonights will give us a clear answer!Click to expand...

Really eh?! I thought so as well...I'll just keep on testing!


----------



## barbikins

Nat, I forgot to say thank you for clarifying "tea" lol.
We Herr in Canada have tried to figure that out lol. I had a feeling it was dinner.
You know because Tea is not confusing...its dinner time, not drinking tea time. Duhhh lol!!!
Hope you're feeling better do

Meg, how are you feeling today? Are your spirits up yet?
I hope you feel positive soon and ready to move forward. Its not awesome to feel what its like to have a MC.


So I snapped one more shot of my tests before I left for work. Since earlier now that the sun is up I can see this morning test is very close to last night.
These tests are very strong which makes me think in may not see a white test if I am not pregnant. Every other cycle by 9 dpo my tests were very light. Almost not there. And most of those were 10miu. These are 20miu.
I will test again after work.
 



Attached Files:







2013-06-26 08.24.30.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat, I forgot to say thank you for clarifying "tea" lol.
> We Herr in Canada have tried to figure that out lol. I had a feeling it was dinner.
> You know because Tea is not confusing...its dinner time, not drinking tea time. Duhhh lol!!!
> Hope you're feeling better do
> 
> Meg, how are you feeling today? Are your spirits up yet?
> I hope you feel positive soon and ready to move forward. Its not awesome to feel what its like to have a MC.
> 
> 
> So I snapped one more shot of my tests before I left for work. Since earlier now that the sun is up I can see this morning test is very close to last night.
> These tests are very strong which makes me think in may not see a white test if I am not pregnant. Every other cycle by 9 dpo my tests were very light. Almost not there. And most of those were 10miu. These are 20miu.
> I will test again after work.

It's looking good barb.:thumbup:
I do wonder how strong the lines would be with a 10 miu tho...I know your using the 20's to see a REAL progression-after all they are less sensitive so to see a line get darker you know it's for real...
Have you got any 10's left?:)

Are you going to test again tonight?:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Nat, I forgot to say thank you for clarifying "tea" lol.
> We Herr in Canada have tried to figure that out lol. I had a feeling it was dinner.
> You know because Tea is not confusing...its dinner time, not drinking tea time. Duhhh lol!!!
> Hope you're feeling better do
> 
> Meg, how are you feeling today? Are your spirits up yet?
> I hope you feel positive soon and ready to move forward. Its not awesome to feel what its like to have a MC.
> 
> 
> So I snapped one more shot of my tests before I left for work. Since earlier now that the sun is up I can see this morning test is very close to last night.
> These tests are very strong which makes me think in may not see a white test if I am not pregnant. Every other cycle by 9 dpo my tests were very light. Almost not there. And most of those were 10miu. These are 20miu.
> I will test again after work.
> 
> It's looking good barb.:thumbup:
> I do wonder how strong the lines would be with a 10 miu tho...I know your using the 20's to see a REAL progression-after all they are less sensitive so to see a line get darker you know it's for real...
> Have you got any 10's left?:)
> 
> Are you going to test again tonight?:thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Nope, no 10's left but you have the right idea as to why I'm using 20miu this time around. And look at me now eh? LOL it's worse than with the 10miu months before. I wonder why its so much stronger this month. And I wonder if it has anything at all to do with Clomid. Although it shouldn't.

Ah well. And you know I realized that once you post a shot on here, it reduces it's quality or smth b/c its not as pronounced as before I upload it. What a crock of crap. :)
Yep I'll test again after I get home this evening.

How are you feeling today? Any more spotting?


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Morning all ...top of the mornings to ya!...:)
> 
> Ugh I'm so tired! My own fault...
> Well just to clear up the creepy front door situation...it turned out to be a cat playing with his food!- a fecking slow worm of all things....poor thing .
> I shewed him off but the poor worm didn't make it...:( lol
> 
> So...I'm 8dpo...tested this morning and to put it bluntly it/they are bfns ...not to fussed I knew it would be so...it's way to early lol...
> 
> Barbs how did this mornings test go. :flower:
> Meg how are you today? :)
> Momma have you o'd yet woman lol :)
> Looking forward to you joining us again-do you plan to see your doctor if no o again this cycle?
> 
> Back soon to check in on your test barbs.:thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and well.:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat your story about the cat and worm was hilarious!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Well now I been wrenching all morning...actually trying to be sick...
> I've managed to eat but now I'm scared its going to come back up...ewww....
> I'm trying to keep busy so I don't think about it.
> 
> Now if I have a symptom this bad surely I wouldn't see a bfn right?
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Awe really? Well its still suuuuper early. Usually around 6 weeks nausea starts. I wouldn't read into it. We are too early in this game!Click to expand...

Ahh Nat I would be excited at that but Barb is right - just too damn early! That being said I was super nauseas the Sunday before my BFP which was about 8DPO or so....


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Nat, I forgot to say thank you for clarifying "tea" lol.
> We Herr in Canada have tried to figure that out lol. I had a feeling it was dinner.
> You know because Tea is not confusing...its dinner time, not drinking tea time. Duhhh lol!!!
> Hope you're feeling better do
> 
> Meg, how are you feeling today? Are your spirits up yet?
> I hope you feel positive soon and ready to move forward. Its not awesome to feel what its like to have a MC.
> 
> 
> So I snapped one more shot of my tests before I left for work. Since earlier now that the sun is up I can see this morning test is very close to last night.
> These tests are very strong which makes me think in may not see a white test if I am not pregnant. Every other cycle by 9 dpo my tests were very light. Almost not there. And most of those were 10miu. These are 20miu.
> I will test again after work.

Hi Barb

I am feeling better today. Started the day with my Materna, EPO, and Vitamin D... gotta get back on that horse :) Slowly but surely I will be fine. Leaving for holidays in 2 weeks and 2 days... really good timing for a break and gives me something to look forward to. I am really glad I will be in my 2WW when I am away because it will be distracting and will take up over a whole a week of it :) 

Barb I am watching those tests.... 20 miu eh? Interesting... Do you have any 10miu lying around? I want to order some lol... I have those two FRER in my house but I dont want to waste them although I can say I am pretty sure that I will. lol


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Nat, I forgot to say thank you for clarifying "tea" lol.
> We Herr in Canada have tried to figure that out lol. I had a feeling it was dinner.
> You know because Tea is not confusing...its dinner time, not drinking tea time. Duhhh lol!!!
> Hope you're feeling better do
> 
> Meg, how are you feeling today? Are your spirits up yet?
> I hope you feel positive soon and ready to move forward. Its not awesome to feel what its like to have a MC.
> 
> 
> So I snapped one more shot of my tests before I left for work. Since earlier now that the sun is up I can see this morning test is very close to last night.
> These tests are very strong which makes me think in may not see a white test if I am not pregnant. Every other cycle by 9 dpo my tests were very light. Almost not there. And most of those were 10miu. These are 20miu.
> I will test again after work.
> 
> It's looking good barb.:thumbup:
> I do wonder how strong the lines would be with a 10 miu tho...I know your using the 20's to see a REAL progression-after all they are less sensitive so to see a line get darker you know it's for real...
> Have you got any 10's left?:)
> 
> Are you going to test again tonight?:thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Nope, no 10's left but you have the right idea as to why I'm using 20miu this time around. And look at me now eh? LOL it's worse than with the 10miu months before. I wonder why its so much stronger this month. And I wonder if it has anything at all to do with Clomid. Although it shouldn't.
> 
> Ah well. And you know I realized that once you post a shot on here, it reduces it's quality or smth b/c its not as pronounced as before I upload it. What a crock of crap. :)
> Yep I'll test again after I get home this evening.
> 
> How are you feeling today? Any more spotting?Click to expand...

Nevermind you answered me here lol :)


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies ...:) 

Barbs ....no more spotting...but super duper sickness...I am urging every five minutes...yuk.
I have back ache and cramping too...I'm actually not feeling too clever :dohh: 

Meg ....glad your getting back on the horse love...and looking forward to the holiday is great...:thumbup:
It's your birthday too whilst your away right? Ugh I hated turning 30 lol...look at me now...heading for 33 grrrrrr lol....30 is hard to comprehend but 40 is a dam scary thought lol...

Well I don't know how I have pulled myself through today I feel so flipping crap...I'm hope ing an early night may sort me out...phewwww lol

Back later to see your tests barb...:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies ...:)
> 
> Barbs ....no more spotting...but super duper sickness...I am urging every five minutes...yuk.
> I have back ache and cramping too...I'm actually not feeling too clever :dohh:
> 
> Meg ....glad your getting back on the horse love...and looking forward to the holiday is great...:thumbup:
> It's your birthday too whilst your away right? Ugh I hated turning 30 lol...look at me now...heading for 33 grrrrrr lol....30 is hard to comprehend but 40 is a dam scary thought lol...
> 
> Well I don't know how I have pulled myself through today I feel so flipping crap...I'm hope ing an early night may sort me out...phewwww lol
> 
> Back later to see your tests barb...:thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hi Nat! Yep I am turning 30 on July 1 while we are away... AHHHH!!!! lol.. scary but so glad to be away when celebrating will make it all the more fun... :) 

I am sorry you feel like such rubbish Nat...I wonder if you have a stomach flu or something with the nausea? like I said.. I had nausea the same point in my cycle last month so who knows it could be a good sign.

I know MS doesnt come until at least weeks but perhaps its related to implantaion, changing in hormones, etc.. not to get hopes up but you know what I mean!

Eager to see Barbs tests too..

Chere, Lil, Momma, how you doing???


----------



## barbikins

Meg I'm glad you're feeling better.
I found after a few days of feeling sad I had to pick myself back up & move forward & just get back on with the show, you know?
You'll get there hun, I know it :)
Great that you have your holiday to look forward to & hopefully you'll relax and surely you'll be distracted!!

I won't read into my tests for a few more days. If by 11dpo (Friday) I have no progression I think it's clear. And even if I do fall pregnant & if/when I do - I think I'm going to be very nervous given I've had a chemical. I don't think I'll be sleeping well for a while...

OH boy, I'm sorry Nat that you're feeling so terrible. WTF? Cramps like intestinal or uterine cramps? Could it be some thing you ate last night not settling? Do you have any ginger at home you could steep to calm your stomach?
Take it easy today & relax if you can. As I say this I am reminded you have a little boy to run around after :S

Nat, I'm also turning 33....but in March of next year. We're the same age! WAHOO! When's your birthday?

Meg, we'll be welcoming you to your dirty 30s soon ;) LOL. I don't even understand why its called that?


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Meg I'm glad you're feeling better.
> I found after a few days of feeling sad I had to pick myself back up & move forward & just get back on with the show, you know?
> You'll get there hun, I know it :)
> Great that you have your holiday to look forward to & hopefully you'll relax and surely you'll be distracted!!
> 
> I won't read into my tests for a few more days. If by 11dpo (Friday) I have no progression I think it's clear. And even if I do fall pregnant & if/when I do - I think I'm going to be very nervous given I've had a chemical. I don't think I'll be sleeping well for a while...
> 
> OH boy, I'm sorry Nat that you're feeling so terrible. WTF? Cramps like intestinal or uterine cramps? Could it be some thing you ate last night not settling? Do you have any ginger at home you could steep to calm your stomach?
> Take it easy today & relax if you can. As I say this I am reminded you have a little boy to run around after :S
> 
> Nat, I'm also turning 33....but in March of next year. We're the same age! WAHOO! When's your birthday?
> 
> Meg, we'll be welcoming you to your dirty 30s soon ;) LOL. I don't even understand why its called that?

Hi barb...thankyou for your jkind words :flower:

I have the cramping like I have with af...and I only ever get with af....(or pregnancy):wacko:...back feels a little better now but only bc I am laying down with it...
Had a bad moment earlier...had tea.(dinner lol)..felt VERY sick...had to lay down incase I was sick...then the palpitations started...I got very nauseous ran to the loo and bam...I almost blacked out...was helped back to lay down and I got forty winks...literally 5mins...woke up and feeling real sick still...I think this may be a tummy bug...I don't have any ginger but I will for sure get some tmr If I don't feel any Better...I'm due To go to my mums tmr and I'm not looking forward the the car journey there I tell thee lol...
Steeping? It that sitting the ginger in boiled water ?:thumbup:

I feel so out now it's unreal!...:(

Yaye 33 ..mines in January...7th..:thumbup:
I'm a quiet birthday type of person...I don't think if ever had a birthday party...not a proper one anyways :(. Or gone out...my 18 th I went to the pub to buy my first legal drink and that's about it...ha ha ha I sound so boring...I love to have fun but I always get rain checked for my birthday as everyone is spent out from Xmas lol...no one wants to celebrate with me he hee..:cry:

Wow I feel so shaky....
.back later ladies lil mans bedtime is already late lol...:wacko:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Awe Nat sounds aweful. I'm so sorry. I hope you feel better.
Maybe you need to get to bed early & try to get a good night sleep. You were up very late last night maybe that's a part of why you feel terrible?

Yes, steeping like tea....but its just sliced ginger in hot water & drinking like tea. I use this all the time for my rubbish tummy :)

I'm a quiet birthday person...now. I used to do big things. But I just go out to dinner with a few close friends. My bday is March 28 :)
Yeah you're birthday is right after the holidays so I get it. But I think your birthday is more important than Xmas...that's just my opinion :) xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg I'm glad you're feeling better.
> I found after a few days of feeling sad I had to pick myself back up & move forward & just get back on with the show, you know?
> You'll get there hun, I know it :)
> Great that you have your holiday to look forward to & hopefully you'll relax and surely you'll be distracted!!
> 
> I won't read into my tests for a few more days. If by 11dpo (Friday) I have no progression I think it's clear. And even if I do fall pregnant & if/when I do - I think I'm going to be very nervous given I've had a chemical. I don't think I'll be sleeping well for a while...
> 
> OH boy, I'm sorry Nat that you're feeling so terrible. WTF? Cramps like intestinal or uterine cramps? Could it be some thing you ate last night not settling? Do you have any ginger at home you could steep to calm your stomach?
> Take it easy today & relax if you can. As I say this I am reminded you have a little boy to run around after :S
> 
> Nat, I'm also turning 33....but in March of next year. We're the same age! WAHOO! When's your birthday?
> 
> Meg, we'll be welcoming you to your dirty 30s soon ;) LOL. I don't even understand why its called that?

Well Barb I totally get feeling nervous at the thought of a new pregnancy due to the Chemical. I will feel the exact same way. I decided today I won't pick up my preg books or do anything "fun" until I have bloods confirmed next time....bah

33 eh? I'm not too far behind but I will admit 30 is a bit freaky! I am the same I love to go for a nice dinner with friends or DH. Always my fav thing. I threw DH a big party for his 30th before we went to vegas it was a lot of fun but he will never live it down after drinking so much he threw up all over himself and passed out in our walk in closet LMAO best story ever. We kept on partying. What a crazy bugger haha. He doesn't do that much can you tell haha! 

I plan in vegas to go for a delicious dinner - maybe Mexican and have some margaritas. I am easy to please lol I don't need anything else.


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Meg I'm glad you're feeling better.
> I found after a few days of feeling sad I had to pick myself back up & move forward & just get back on with the show, you know?
> You'll get there hun, I know it :)
> Great that you have your holiday to look forward to & hopefully you'll relax and surely you'll be distracted!!
> 
> I won't read into my tests for a few more days. If by 11dpo (Friday) I have no progression I think it's clear. And even if I do fall pregnant & if/when I do - I think I'm going to be very nervous given I've had a chemical. I don't think I'll be sleeping well for a while...
> 
> OH boy, I'm sorry Nat that you're feeling so terrible. WTF? Cramps like intestinal or uterine cramps? Could it be some thing you ate last night not settling? Do you have any ginger at home you could steep to calm your stomach?
> Take it easy today & relax if you can. As I say this I am reminded you have a little boy to run around after :S
> 
> Nat, I'm also turning 33....but in March of next year. We're the same age! WAHOO! When's your birthday?
> 
> Meg, we'll be welcoming you to your dirty 30s soon ;) LOL. I don't even understand why its called that?
> 
> Hi barb...thankyou for your jkind words :flower:
> 
> I have the cramping like I have with af...and I only ever get with af....(or pregnancy):wacko:...back feels a little better now but only bc I am laying down with it...
> Had a bad moment earlier...had tea.(dinner lol)..felt VERY sick...had to lay down incase I was sick...then the palpitations started...I got very nauseous ran to the loo and bam...I almost blacked out...was helped back to lay down and I got forty winks...literally 5mins...woke up and feeling real sick still...I think this may be a tummy bug...I don't have any ginger but I will for sure get some tmr If I don't feel any Better...I'm due To go to my mums tmr and I'm not looking forward the the car journey there I tell thee lol...
> Steeping? It that sitting the ginger in boiled water ?:thumbup:
> 
> I feel so out now it's unreal!...:(
> 
> Yaye 33 ..mines in January...7th..:thumbup:
> I'm a quiet birthday type of person...I don't think if ever had a birthday party...not a proper one anyways :(. Or gone out...my 18 th I went to the pub to buy my first legal drink and that's about it...ha ha ha I sound so boring...I love to have fun but I always get rain checked for my birthday as everyone is spent out from Xmas lol...no one wants to celebrate with me he hee..:cry:
> 
> Wow I feel so shaky....
> .back later ladies lil mans bedtime is already late lol...:wacko:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Oh Nat I so hope you feel much better after a good nights sleep xo

Get some ginger if you don't ! Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Home from work watching true blood with a glass of wine what a long day!


----------



## natjenson

Hi meg and barbs thankyou so much for your kind well wishes...
I have trouble sleeping...nearly every night...it dosnt help that I check on Harry every two minutes...lol :blush: 
I STILL get scared about the cot death scenario ....bad I know but I just CANNOT relax about it...I even been to a therapist and did EMDR....its eye movement desensitisation therapy...basically it's a kind of hypno therapy but your wide awake...
It was really wierd at first but I was taught to find a "safe place" in my mind and focus on it...imagine....soft golden sand...clear shallow calm waters palm trees gentle breeze and glorious sunshine.....ahhhh bliss.....lol I know -mad but it works...one day I shall go there for real!...
Maybe honeymoon ha ha...

Tonight I WILL sleep...just watching a movie (don't know what yet to) and then I shall drag myself to bed and I will crash for sure !
Can't wait...:happydance:

Meg -barbs your both bound to be a little sceptical over a new bfp and scared I bet...me too after what iv seen and been through too....but can I just say...don't let our journeys robs us of our moment of joy when we finally get our sticky bfp's....pact?
Wow it would be hard tho...

Love you gals -your amaizballs! :flower: you da bestest!!!


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

hey meg

Your plan for this evening sounds divine! Mine...went for a run. It was hard. And its hot out. I am curently doing physio exercises as I type this. Lol.

Aw Nat, you worry a lot. Did you experience something bad in order to be soworried about Harry at night? I've done lots of EMDR...first was to do with our loss. And most recently to deal with pregnant women. 

I hope you can relax. Sleep is so vital. How's your tummy??

Well.tonights test is lighter than its been. We shall see tmr morning. Last time it wasn't until the eve of 11dpo so I'm not terribly worried but...I still am. Lame. Lol


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Meg I'm glad you're feeling better.
> I found after a few days of feeling sad I had to pick myself back up & move forward & just get back on with the show, you know?
> You'll get there hun, I know it :)
> Great that you have your holiday to look forward to & hopefully you'll relax and surely you'll be distracted!!
> 
> I won't read into my tests for a few more days. If by 11dpo (Friday) I have no progression I think it's clear. And even if I do fall pregnant & if/when I do - I think I'm going to be very nervous given I've had a chemical. I don't think I'll be sleeping well for a while...
> 
> OH boy, I'm sorry Nat that you're feeling so terrible. WTF? Cramps like intestinal or uterine cramps? Could it be some thing you ate last night not settling? Do you have any ginger at home you could steep to calm your stomach?
> Take it easy today & relax if you can. As I say this I am reminded you have a little boy to run around after :S
> 
> Nat, I'm also turning 33....but in March of next year. We're the same age! WAHOO! When's your birthday?
> 
> Meg, we'll be welcoming you to your dirty 30s soon ;) LOL. I don't even understand why its called that?
> 
> Well Barb I totally get feeling nervous at the thought of a new pregnancy due to the Chemical. I will feel the exact same way. I decided today I won't pick up my preg books or do anything "fun" until I have bloods confirmed next time....bah
> 
> 33 eh? I'm not too far behind but I will admit 30 is a bit freaky! I am the same I love to go for a nice dinner with friends or DH. Always my fav thing. I threw DH a big party for his 30th before we went to vegas it was a lot of fun but he will never live it down after drinking so much he threw up all over himself and passed out in our walk in closet LMAO best story ever. We kept on partying. What a crazy bugger haha. He doesn't do that much can you tell haha!
> 
> I plan in vegas to go for a delicious dinner - maybe Mexican and have some margaritas. I am easy to please lol I don't need anything else.Click to expand...

Oh Meg, I bought new books in March when I got pregnant. I never thought.... Anyway in have it for next time. I have 3 pregnancy books now lol. Damn.

Your husband really partied it up! How old is he now?
I can't go on a binge like that. Not anymore...

Well I just.hope the next time we see two pink lines its for reals. FX


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Hi meg and barbs thankyou so much for your kind well wishes...
> I have trouble sleeping...nearly every night...it dosnt help that I check on Harry every two minutes...lol :blush:
> I STILL get scared about the cot death scenario ....bad I know but I just CANNOT relax about it...I even been to a therapist and did EMDR....its eye movement desensitisation therapy...basically it's a kind of hypno therapy but your wide awake...
> It was really wierd at first but I was taught to find a "safe place" in my mind and focus on it...imagine....soft golden sand...clear shallow calm waters palm trees gentle breeze and glorious sunshine.....ahhhh bliss.....lol I know -mad but it works...one day I shall go there for real!...
> Maybe honeymoon ha ha...
> 
> Tonight I WILL sleep...just watching a movie (don't know what yet to) and then I shall drag myself to bed and I will crash for sure !
> Can't wait...:happydance:
> 
> Meg -barbs your both bound to be a little sceptical over a new bfp and scared I bet...me too after what iv seen and been through too....but can I just say...don't let our journeys robs us of our moment of joy when we finally get our sticky bfp's....pact?
> Wow it would be hard tho...
> 
> Love you gals -your amaizballs! :flower: you da bestest!!!
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

We shall get each other through it!!!! And see each other through it!!! Xo

You're amazaballs too Nat!!!! You're our cheerleader :) xo

And you're amazaballs too Meg xo

Glad to have you ladies. I think I chat with you two the most asides my husband and one bff. What am I kidding?...more than my hubby lol


----------



## barbikins

Momma, how have you been doing???? What's going on in your world??


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Momma, how have you been doing???? What's going on in your world??

Hi there barb..im doin ok I reckon. Been so busy lately. I been using opk since like cd 7-8..im like idk maybe cd 10-11..been testin but still no pos..:( seems my bod has just stopped o'ing..no clue why or what to do. Just lettin nature take its course I reckon and relyin on faith. Lol im just gona wait it out and see wat happens. I hope u are on ur way to ur bfp!!! Im leaving things crossed for ya!!! I am ready for my trip to bahamas in two wks !!! Soooo ready and excited. :)


----------



## ChereMichelle

Oh my god I'm not even going to talk about my age........just get me down!

I'm good. Well, who am I kidding? I'm depressed. Work stuff getting me down, just the closure, the loss, our Clients....they are so amazing. Just to be in a place I love, with co-workers I love, doing what I love (Animal Health) and to have it all fall cause of corporate bullshit. It's just got to me this week. I'm retreating into myself and I know this feeling, I've been there before, so struggling to pull myself up. Plus feeling a little old now! LOL. I'm ok tho. AF ended yesterday so excited about new cycle. My Guy says he's got some "tricks up his sleeve" this cycle for the eggy and it better watch out lol. 

I am buying preseed. Just having trouble locating it. I'm a procrastinator. I should have ordered online when I first saw....but now too late. Doubt will get here on time for next week and we must BD in earnest lol. I thought I saw at London Drugs or something!

Meg happy early b-day. I don't think I remember 30....

I'll go catch up on everyone elses posts now xo


----------



## barbikins

Hey girlies... Quick test update before I head to work. I will respond to new posts later this morning.
My tests are getting lighter. Today's is barely there. I know its still early but I'm starting to feel doubtful :(
 



Attached Files:







2013-06-27 07.56.10.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## barbikins

momma, I'm sorry it seems you've stopped Ovulating. Are you basing this solely on your OPKS? Will you be going to a doctor to see what's going on? I don't know how your health care system is but if you're able to go for cycle monitoring, it would answer your questions. CM is covered through our government so its not out of pocket per se in Canada. Do you temp? That would also help answer your question.

Hi Chere, sorry to hear you're down. I hope that you get an equally great opportunity to work for a company you can enjoy. 
Men love to say how they're going to knock us up real good eh? As if positions or frequency has anything to do with it after so many months? LOL Not.

I bought PreSeed from Well.ca. Check it out. It's pretty quick delivery too. There is brand sold at Shoppers but I can't remember what it's called. Its in the section with the condoms & such...perhaps you should have a look. Sorry, wish I remembered the brand now.

I logged onto my blog last night & I updated a new post...to my lovely surprise this morning I get an email to moderate a post from this woman who had some sorta panties wedged up her ass to give me heck about my attitude. Like really? It really pissed me off. I just deleted it & I'll block her if I see her on my blog again but I don't understand how anyone could give me shit about my negative attitude after everything I've been through. Although I'm sure she read 1 post & decided to make a judgement call based on it. But seriously, no woman should judge another woman for how they deal with a loss or conceiving for as long as I have. I have that blog not only to share info & maybe help other woman but also a place for me to vent about my frustrations. Here is what the woman wrote:
_"Just because you didnt get pregnant after a MC doesnt mean its bullshit. I have a 2 year old who we conceived 2 weeks after my last MC. Dont be so negative."_


----------



## barbikins

Nat, where are you lady? I hope you're feeling OK!!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> hey meg
> 
> Your plan for this evening sounds divine! Mine...went for a run. It was hard. And its hot out. I am curently doing physio exercises as I type this. Lol.
> 
> Aw Nat, you worry a lot. Did you experience something bad in order to be soworried about Harry at night? I've done lots of EMDR...first was to do with our loss. And most recently to deal with pregnant women.
> 
> I hope you can relax. Sleep is so vital. How's your tummy??
> 
> Well.tonights test is lighter than its been. We shall see tmr morning. Last time it wasn't until the eve of 11dpo so I'm not terribly worried but...I still am. Lame. Lol

Nat you do worry... do you do yoga or anything for relaxation? Try to do something regularly for yourself to try to ease those worries a bit. It sounds like the treatment you went through before was helpful - interesting that Barb had it too.. I hope you had a good night :)


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat, where are you lady? I hope you're feeling OK!!!!

Hi barbs...:thumbup:...feeling a bit better than yesterday but only as the day goes on (i think i have a touch of the tummy flue-which makes me feel out!)...the drive to my mums was a tad bit uncomfortable this morning...wow every lump bump and crack in the roads on the way played havoc with the sickness and my bbs -well !- how sore?!!!
The sorest they have EVER been....:wacko:
My mums first words were YOUR PREGNANT!.........lol I hope she's right....they say mums always know...fx then lol...
I tested this morning....3 times :blush:....2ics....different brands...one Internet cheepie frer....ic's were negative but forgot to check the frer....doubt ill see anything on it when I get home tho.
May have to do a 9pm test too lol...
Maybe tmr tests hey....

I was checking my chart overlays and charts like mine on ff last night and I notice that all the preg charts with HYPOthyriodism test rather late....13/14/15/16 dpo.....:wacko:- makes me wonder if that will happen to me....altho I do remember I tested pos with Harry day before af was due...and I seem to have a lp of 16/17 over the last 6cycles...

Barbs that dreadful woman that commented on your blog is an absolute heartless cow....I don't think you were being negative at all....we blog to share our sorrows and joys she had NO right to say that to you...how insensitive of her.
People like her don't deserve the luck she obviously had....
I hope cosmic karma come's round to her ...the cow bag! Lol

I see your tests are practically neg now....now lets hope them lines reappear again woohoo....my fingers are tightly crossed.:flower:

Well I hope your alright barbs...how's the unpacking coming along? I have a love/hate relationship with that job lol....I love to make my mark on my new home but hate the lugging around that comes with it...lol
Got all that to come soon-HOPFULLY :thumbup:

Ill be back later to check in again...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Oh Meg, I bought new books in March when I got pregnant. I never thought.... Anyway in have it for next time. I have 3 pregnancy books now lol. Damn.
> 
> Your husband really partied it up! How old is he now?
> I can't go on a binge like that. Not anymore...
> 
> Well I just.hope the next time we see two pink lines its for reals. FX

Damn indeed. I am not opening that drawer until I get a new BFP and some bloods to go with it... ahhh and maybe a couple weeks after that too! lol...

DH is turning 32 on July 9th... we dont party like that usually haha bu it was his 30th so he went a tad overboard...


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hi meg and barbs thankyou so much for your kind well wishes...
> I have trouble sleeping...nearly every night...it dosnt help that I check on Harry every two minutes...lol :blush:
> I STILL get scared about the cot death scenario ....bad I know but I just CANNOT relax about it...I even been to a therapist and did EMDR....its eye movement desensitisation therapy...basically it's a kind of hypno therapy but your wide awake...
> It was really wierd at first but I was taught to find a "safe place" in my mind and focus on it...imagine....soft golden sand...clear shallow calm waters palm trees gentle breeze and glorious sunshine.....ahhhh bliss.....lol I know -mad but it works...one day I shall go there for real!...
> Maybe honeymoon ha ha...
> 
> Tonight I WILL sleep...just watching a movie (don't know what yet to) and then I shall drag myself to bed and I will crash for sure !
> Can't wait...:happydance:
> 
> Meg -barbs your both bound to be a little sceptical over a new bfp and scared I bet...me too after what iv seen and been through too....but can I just say...don't let our journeys robs us of our moment of joy when we finally get our sticky bfp's....pact?
> Wow it would be hard tho...
> 
> Love you gals -your amaizballs! :flower: you da bestest!!!
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> We shall get each other through it!!!! And see each other through it!!! Xo
> 
> You're amazaballs too Nat!!!! You're our cheerleader :) xo
> 
> And you're amazaballs too Meg xo
> 
> Glad to have you ladies. I think I chat with you two the most asides my husband and one bff. What am I kidding?...more than my hubby lolClick to expand...

I agree to this proposed Pact Nat and Barb.. for sure :) cant wait....

I talk to you more than anyone too!!

One thing about my night that sucked was I came home and my inlaws were home too (they have an apartment in our house they are there sometimes) and my mother in law asked me if I was ok because she noticed I went right into my bed the last two days when I got home from work (UGH) and then my father in law said... "Yeah we had hoped you were pregnant!" (double BARFFFFF) and then my mother in law smacked him and was like "Shut up dont say that". So I just said nope and walked away. Brutal.... I got over it fast though dont worry!


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> Oh my god I'm not even going to talk about my age........just get me down!
> 
> I'm good. Well, who am I kidding? I'm depressed. Work stuff getting me down, just the closure, the loss, our Clients....they are so amazing. Just to be in a place I love, with co-workers I love, doing what I love (Animal Health) and to have it all fall cause of corporate bullshit. It's just got to me this week. I'm retreating into myself and I know this feeling, I've been there before, so struggling to pull myself up. Plus feeling a little old now! LOL. I'm ok tho. AF ended yesterday so excited about new cycle. My Guy says he's got some "tricks up his sleeve" this cycle for the eggy and it better watch out lol.
> 
> I am buying preseed. Just having trouble locating it. I'm a procrastinator. I should have ordered online when I first saw....but now too late. Doubt will get here on time for next week and we must BD in earnest lol. I thought I saw at London Drugs or something!
> 
> Meg happy early b-day. I don't think I remember 30....
> 
> I'll go catch up on everyone elses posts now xo

Chere I hope you find something that makes you really happy and fulfilled - re work... I am sure you will in good time :)

Woo hoo AF over.. times to get BD'ing for the next couple weeks lol~!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey girlies... Quick test update before I head to work. I will respond to new posts later this morning.
> My tests are getting lighter. Today's is barely there. I know its still early but I'm starting to feel doubtful :(

Barb... it is still early - let's see what tomorrow brings :) I have major FX for you... come on BFP!!! COME ON YOU STUPID FUCKER!!!! oops...


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I logged onto my blog last night & I updated a new post...to my lovely surprise this morning I get an email to moderate a post from this woman who had some sorta panties wedged up her ass to give me heck about my attitude. Like really? It really pissed me off. I just deleted it & I'll block her if I see her on my blog again but I don't understand how anyone could give me shit about my negative attitude after everything I've been through. Although I'm sure she read 1 post & decided to make a judgement call based on it. But seriously, no woman should judge another woman for how they deal with a loss or conceiving for as long as I have. I have that blog not only to share info & maybe help other woman but also a place for me to vent about my frustrations. Here is what the woman wrote:
> _"Just because you didnt get pregnant after a MC doesnt mean its bullshit. I have a 2 year old who we conceived 2 weeks after my last MC. Dont be so negative."_

that is fucking ridiculous. Who would make a comment like that? it is your own personal blog for gods sake. That pisses me off!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Nat, where are you lady? I hope you're feeling OK!!!!
> 
> Hi barbs...:thumbup:...feeling a bit better than yesterday but only as the day goes on (i think i have a touch of the tummy flue-which makes me feel out!)...the drive to my mums was a tad bit uncomfortable this morning...wow every lump bump and crack in the roads on the way played havoc with the sickness and my bbs -well !- how sore?!!!
> The sorest they have EVER been....:wacko:
> My mums first words were YOUR PREGNANT!.........lol I hope she's right....they say mums always know...fx then lol...
> I tested this morning....3 times :blush:....2ics....different brands...one Internet cheepie frer....ic's were negative but forgot to check the frer....doubt ill see anything on it when I get home tho.
> May have to do a 9pm test too lol...
> Maybe tmr tests hey....
> 
> I was checking my chart overlays and charts like mine on ff last night and I notice that all the preg charts with HYPOthyriodism test rather late....13/14/15/16 dpo.....:wacko:- makes me wonder if that will happen to me....altho I do remember I tested pos with Harry day before af was due...and I seem to have a lp of 16/17 over the last 6cycles...
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Nat I hope your mom is right and those sore tatters are a good sign!! It is still so early and if you didnt test until late with Harry I think you probably have plenty of time - FX xoxo:hugs: Enjoy your day at your mums.


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> hey meg
> 
> Your plan for this evening sounds divine! Mine...went for a run. It was hard. And its hot out. I am curently doing physio exercises as I type this. Lol.
> 
> Aw Nat, you worry a lot. Did you experience something bad in order to be soworried about Harry at night? I've done lots of EMDR...first was to do with our loss. And most recently to deal with pregnant women.
> 
> I hope you can relax. Sleep is so vital. How's your tummy??
> 
> Well.tonights test is lighter than its been. We shall see tmr morning. Last time it wasn't until the eve of 11dpo so I'm not terribly worried but...I still am. Lame. Lol
> 
> Nat you do worry... do you do yoga or anything for relaxation? Try to do something regularly for yourself to try to ease those worries a bit. It sounds like the treatment you went through before was helpful - interesting that Barb had it too.. I hope you had a good night :)Click to expand...

Hay meg :flower:
How are you love...good I hope :thumbup:

Yep I'm a bad worrier...lol...
It's a good therapy ...ok ill be honest with you girls here...:blush: I have panic attacts....when out doors...alone.....I HAD to get something done about it when I found I was pregnant with Harry...the thought of it happening to me when he was born was horrific....when it happens I have to rush home! :(
Luckily I am MUCH better now and it can sometimes still happen but the therapy taught me how to recognise it creeping up and how to manage it.
I do do yoga meg I find it very peaceful but after having a baby it can so what play on your back alittle....I also love to sparr and vent ! (Boxing)It's flipping great!
And funny too....I have such a euphoria after it it's an amazing feeling...I feel cleansed and toned :and aches lol) after a good old Sesh .lol

Well I will be back later got to sort little mans tea out...and he's yelling at me lol...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hi meg and barbs thankyou so much for your kind well wishes...
> I have trouble sleeping...nearly every night...it dosnt help that I check on Harry every two minutes...lol :blush:
> I STILL get scared about the cot death scenario ....bad I know but I just CANNOT relax about it...I even been to a therapist and did EMDR....its eye movement desensitisation therapy...basically it's a kind of hypno therapy but your wide awake...
> It was really wierd at first but I was taught to find a "safe place" in my mind and focus on it...imagine....soft golden sand...clear shallow calm waters palm trees gentle breeze and glorious sunshine.....ahhhh bliss.....lol I know -mad but it works...one day I shall go there for real!...
> Maybe honeymoon ha ha...
> 
> Tonight I WILL sleep...just watching a movie (don't know what yet to) and then I shall drag myself to bed and I will crash for sure !
> Can't wait...:happydance:
> 
> Meg -barbs your both bound to be a little sceptical over a new bfp and scared I bet...me too after what iv seen and been through too....but can I just say...don't let our journeys robs us of our moment of joy when we finally get our sticky bfp's....pact?
> Wow it would be hard tho...
> 
> Love you gals -your amaizballs! :flower: you da bestest!!!
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> We shall get each other through it!!!! And see each other through it!!! Xo
> 
> You're amazaballs too Nat!!!! You're our cheerleader :) xo
> 
> And you're amazaballs too Meg xo
> 
> Glad to have you ladies. I think I chat with you two the most asides my husband and one bff. What am I kidding?...more than my hubby lolClick to expand...
> 
> I agree to this proposed Pact Nat and Barb.. for sure :) cant wait....
> 
> I talk to you more than anyone too!!
> 
> One thing about my night that sucked was I came home and my inlaws were home too (they have an apartment in our house they are there sometimes) and my mother in law asked me if I was ok because she noticed I went right into my bed the last two days when I got home from work (UGH) and then my father in law said... "Yeah we had hoped you were pregnant!" (double BARFFFFF) and then my mother in law smacked him and was like "Shut up dont say that". So I just said nope and walked away. Brutal.... I got over it fast though dont worry!Click to expand...

We'll have to try hard on that pact! It wont be an easy journey though.

OMG I can't believe it. How insensitive. Men don't know what to say...gawd. It's not even their business. Your MIL has the right idea.
OUCH!!! Well, I"ve had a few ouch moments too from people who had no clue & wouldn't but it stings anyway.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies... Quick test update before I head to work. I will respond to new posts later this morning.
> My tests are getting lighter. Today's is barely there. I know its still early but I'm starting to feel doubtful :(
> 
> Barb... it is still early - let's see what tomorrow brings :) I have major FX for you... come on BFP!!! COME ON YOU STUPID FUCKER!!!! oops...Click to expand...

LOL that's awesome! I agree - stupid faker!!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Nat! I forgot you were going to your mom's that makes sense now :)
I hope you'll feel better soon...maybe you're mom IS right & you're preggo :)
Do your boobs normally get sore? They do right???
It would be awesome if you were. How come you'd test later b/c of your thyroid?

and yes, unpacking is a LOT of work. I know what I'll be doing this long weekend!!


Meg, thanks - I'm glad you see that woman posting on my blog was an asshole. I just can't believe some idiots.


----------



## crazy84

Hey girlies!! Meg I am so sorry! I hope you are getting along ok... I haven't had time to read and catch up yet.. But I just wanted to say hi!! I have decided not to try this month.... Kinda going through some stuff that I need to figure out :/ I will be checking in on y'all though!!! And heck who knows I could change my mind in a few days... Lol good luck chicks!!


----------



## barbikins

Hi crazy! Good luck & all the best xo

So I went to Dollarama cuz I needed stuff & picked up a test. So yeah...25miu doesn't show jack shit. I think they're 25miu?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi crazy! Good luck & all the best xo
> 
> So I went to Dollarama cuz I needed stuff & picked up a test. So yeah...25miu doesn't show jack shit. I think they're 25miu?

Yeah they honestly SUCK I couldnt believe the doctor at the walk in clinic i went to on Monday told me to get them instead of FRER... he was a useless dinosaur. Lucky for me I have two FRER in my drawer at home LOL


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hay meg :flower:
> How are you love...good I hope :thumbup:
> 
> Yep I'm a bad worrier...lol...
> It's a good therapy ...ok ill be honest with you girls here...:blush: I have panic attacts....when out doors...alone.....I HAD to get something done about it when I found I was pregnant with Harry...the thought of it happening to me when he was born was horrific....when it happens I have to rush home! :(
> Luckily I am MUCH better now and it can sometimes still happen but the therapy taught me how to recognise it creeping up and how to manage it.
> I do do yoga meg I find it very peaceful but after having a baby it can so what play on your back alittle....I also love to sparr and vent ! (Boxing)It's flipping great!
> And funny too....I have such a euphoria after it it's an amazing feeling...I feel cleansed and toned :and aches lol) after a good old Sesh .lol
> 
> Well I will be back later got to sort little mans tea out...and he's yelling at me lol...
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey Nat, I am glad you have improved a lot. Panic attacks are very common but can be so awful. You have such a good spirit about you...

I love boxing too - kickboxing anyways :) havent done it in awhile though.


----------



## barbikins

Right, Meg? Honestly I had bad experiences. I was getting negatives when I was pregnant in March. Stupid.

Nat, I've had bouts of anxiety attacks when I was younger. I had it badly. Eventually I trained myself to deal with it. I find some times it comes on when I get anxious about a situation...usually when I can't control it. We all have "some thing" :) xoxox


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Right, Meg? Honestly I had bad experiences. I was getting negatives when I was pregnant in March. Stupid.
> 
> Nat, I've had bouts of anxiety attacks when I was younger. I had it badly. Eventually I trained myself to deal with it. I find some times it comes on when I get anxious about a situation...usually when I can't control it. We all have "some thing" :) xoxox

Oh yes so true - I have TONS! lol I just let them out piece by piece so you dont dont freak out and abandon me LMAO jk....

:)

2 hours till this work day is over and we are that much closer to the long weekend Barb! How is the new house? Exciting :) I hope the weather turns out to be decent this weekend I plan to spend most of it by the pool. Having a couple friends over Sat for Drinks and then Sunday for bbq.... I intend to shop for a bikini and some shorts on Sat morning and then lay out and read my book!


----------



## barbikins

I've had such a busy 3 days coming back from holiday's. Yuck. We may be closed tomorrow as well so I'm crossing my fingers for a 4 day weekend!!!!

New house is great! We are still half in boxes :( So I hope to tackle it this weekend. I also need to clean the house & it's more house to clean. Yuck. LOL

Sounds like an amazing weekend!!!! I'd love to do that. UGh but I have too much to do. And I don't have a swimming pool. Not sure what we'll do. We have the kiddo so we can't just work all weekend I guess...wouldn't be fair to her? Meh. LOL

I'm getting anxious for this evening. Friends of ours should be coming by to see the house. She's over 6 months pregnant and haven't seen her since before she was pregnant. I feel like running away. I sorta want to get it over with & at the same time I'm so worried about having very awkward conversations & stumbling over my words. When I get into those situations w/people I don't know what to say & panic takes over.
Fak.....I hope they cancel. See, I thought by the time I'd have to see her or any of my pregnant friends, I'd also be pregnant. Infact, I'm supposed to be right now. UGH. I'd be 4 months along had it not been for the fucking miscarriage.


----------



## natjenson

Yae I'm home ...:) 

Right ,hello again ladies lol....
It's real hard to grab five mins at my mums...lol....
I have her reading over my shoulder so I try to stay off the forum when she around ha ha...
She asks too many questions ...lol. Bless....

Yeah the panic attacks suck bad for me....horrid horrid feeling knowing its about to hit!....
It's comferting to know that other people suffer too...Gawd that sounds bad lol...
Naaaa I mean ...when it's happening I feel like suck a [email protected]@t in public...people have been pretty nice about it and even helped me but I can't imagine what the passer bys are thinking....
It dosnt happen so often any more in fact I set myself targets....
I will plan a trip into town and now I actually look forward to it...:)
In fact I have a nice shopping spree coming right up......wooohooo...river island -Jane Norman - Zara- and primarni here I come....lol...
Don't get to indulge much in them shops to offen so I'm REALLY looking forward to that...

Crazy: sorry to hear you got "stuff" going down atm ...I hope it all comes together for you :thumbup:

Momma: real sorry your body is not playing ball....:(
Great that you have your holiday to look forward to tho...ahhhhh the Bahamas ....you lucky lady you....sneak me in your suitcase yeah....lol
Are. You going to go doctors when you get back? ...
Barbs is right temping WILL give you some idea what's actually going on with your body too...I know you already pretty much in tune with yourself already but temping opens up a whole new world of your body...I have found it so much more than I could have ever imagined already :)
We miss you too :( lol
Good luck momma and all the best with your holiday too....

Barbs.....re the bbs....I had sore bbs last cycle and I thought they were pretty sore back then but jeeees they are unbearable this time around....I'm putting it down to feeling crappy tho...btw I'm feeling much better now....touch wood I don't feel sick anymore....phew lol...


Meg your plan for the weekend sounds bliss....laying by the pool kicking back with a book...can I come ? Lol
Sorry your in law father was so insensitive...he probably didn't realise your situation but -well -he should have thought before allowing the mouth to make a noise first ...he he...


Chere, sorry to hear your feeling so down...and big sorry to the age comments ...I forget we are still pretty young here...and so ARE YOU!....one day you will look back and wish you were 40 again lol...
Re the job....it must be painful for you...I'm sorry...I do hope another door opens and you find somthing suitable and equally as passionate about soon.:thumbup:
Yaye....back in the game again yeah....lots of bd-ing to do...ha ha ha my oH is like yours...always going on about the "knocking you up thing"... Thing is he can talk the talk but when it comes to the "inconspicuous" planned timing he suddenly feels very tired ha ha...after a few days of it of course lol...
Good luck for this cycle and big masseeevo fx for you chere.:flower: :hugs:

Well ladies...I'm 9dpo today and altho I am feeling a little crappy still I feel like I am out...bfns today too :( ...dam sticks!...or shall I say pee!
Not much to report really...temp is nice and steady...bbs are fecking killin me...lower back ache and cm is quite ALOT too....that's it really...sounds like good signs but I bet it's my body responding to tummy flue!...flipping viruses eh!....playing tricks on me grrrrr lol...

Hope you are all well me petals...:flower:
Back later to see if your tests are getting any progressions barbs...:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I've had such a busy 3 days coming back from holiday's. Yuck. We may be closed tomorrow as well so I'm crossing my fingers for a 4 day weekend!!!!
> 
> New house is great! We are still half in boxes :( So I hope to tackle it this weekend. I also need to clean the house & it's more house to clean. Yuck. LOL
> 
> Sounds like an amazing weekend!!!! I'd love to do that. UGh but I have too much to do. And I don't have a swimming pool. Not sure what we'll do. We have the kiddo so we can't just work all weekend I guess...wouldn't be fair to her? Meh. LOL
> 
> I'm getting anxious for this evening. Friends of ours should be coming by to see the house. She's over 6 months pregnant and haven't seen her since before she was pregnant. I feel like running away. I sorta want to get it over with & at the same time I'm so worried about having very awkward conversations & stumbling over my words. When I get into those situations w/people I don't know what to say & panic takes over.
> Fak.....I hope they cancel. See, I thought by the time I'd have to see her or any of my pregnant friends, I'd also be pregnant. Infact, I'm supposed to be right now. UGH. I'd be 4 months along had it not been for the fucking miscarriage.

I understand- theres no way to avoid thinking about that unfortunately but I think what I would do is just try very hard to be there for your friend best you can, do your 5-10 min of baby talk and how shes doing, and then move on. Talk about the house and other things. Make a list of a few things in your head to bring up so you can jump subjects. and if all else fails, pour yourself a glass of wine before she shows so you feel looser and not so closed off. It will help.


----------



## barbikins

Meg, I'm thinking the later. Alcohol :) LOL
Thanks hun :) xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, I'm thinking the later. Alcohol :) LOL
> Thanks hun :) xo

Works well for me lol got me to relax through the joy of MC lol


----------



## barbikins

Hrm, Nat sounds interesting...your symptoms are so preggo like. 
Therefore you should be KNOCKED UP!!!

I took a FRER ....dont know why. I"m starting to panic. It's got the faintest of faint lines but i wanna take one tonight/tomorrow of my IC at home. That would be better to compare.

Looks like our friends arent coming by tonight,. I can relax a bit...


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Hrm, Nat sounds interesting...your symptoms are so preggo like.
> Therefore you should be KNOCKED UP!!!
> 
> I took a FRER ....dont know why. I"m starting to panic. It's got the faintest of faint lines but i wanna take one tonight/tomorrow of my IC at home. That would be better to compare.
> 
> Looks like our friends arent coming by tonight,. I can relax a bit...

Im sooooo rootin for ya barb!! Im thinking positive thoughts. I called doc yest and she did u/s 5this am to conferm whether I am or am not ovulating..ultrasound dis not conferm mature eghies nor confirm recent o..so dnt know wat all that means..she is goin to order more testing hut I have decided to wait til after my trip. That way I dnt have results awaiting in my head. Gona try n relax til then ...hopin my body just decides to start back up on its own..


----------



## mommaplus05

So bizzarre though..aftwr that possible chemical I had it seems my body aint been right ever since..:(


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hrm, Nat sounds interesting...your symptoms are so preggo like.
> Therefore you should be KNOCKED UP!!!
> 
> I took a FRER ....dont know why. I"m starting to panic. It's got the faintest of faint lines but i wanna take one tonight/tomorrow of my IC at home. That would be better to compare.
> 
> Looks like our friends arent coming by tonight,. I can relax a bit...

Barb does it look anything like my faintest of faints?? Ill post my first one from last Friday am
 



Attached Files:







image4.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Petzy

Also, too bad your friends arent coming by as Im sure it is likely affecting the friendship BUT at the same time I totally get the relief :)
and NOW i want to seeyour FRER!


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hrm, Nat sounds interesting...your symptoms are so preggo like.
> Therefore you should be KNOCKED UP!!!
> 
> I took a FRER ....dont know why. I"m starting to panic. It's got the faintest of faint lines but i wanna take one tonight/tomorrow of my IC at home. That would be better to compare.
> 
> Looks like our friends arent coming by tonight,. I can relax a bit...

Ooh really ? do you think so barb?....you know I really don't know anymore ...I feel out....bc I felt ill.
Got a week to go so ill guess ill see....oH said he noticed my boobs were hot earlier tonight? Sorry tmi lol ...maybe he meant the other hot :blush:...lol

Gl with your ic's tonight barbs :thumbup: I'm with meg...frer? Lol xx

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Well our friends are coming but only one half...the nonpregnant half lol

My FRER is way lighter. If I post you probably won't see it.
My test from this morning dried and looks similar to last night. Just peed and its pretty well negative....so, here we go!
 



Attached Files:







1372371813068.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## barbikins

And progression. Nervous about tmr morning...
 



Attached Files:







2013-06-27 18.27.38.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> And progression. Nervous about tmr morning...

Yep I see barb...it's practically negative now eh...I'm nervous for you too...

So the non preggo friend is coming...phewwww....now you don't have to swerve the really hard convos and bump!.....I spoke to a pregnant shop keeper the other day....I relised when I walked out I didn't actually look her in the eye...I stared at her bump the whole time whilst she was talking to me...I felt numb!....no envy- nothing.... I wonder why I was like that....I didn't think all the way home with my milk in my hand...hmmmm that's not like me.....lol normally I will talk to myself all the way home"yeah you look lovely with your bump.look at me and my bump ....it's alright have your bump!...oh and that top looked ridiculous in that bump"lol hah ah pmsl.......really ? Lol

Then I feel bad...:(


I'm glad you can relax now tonight barb...glass o wine maybe? :) 
Good luck with your evening love I hope it's a nice one for you...:)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## karevet

barbikins said:


> momma, I'm sorry it seems you've stopped Ovulating. Are you basing this solely on your OPKS? Will you be going to a doctor to see what's going on? I don't know how your health care system is but if you're able to go for cycle monitoring, it would answer your questions. CM is covered through our government so its not out of pocket per se in Canada. Do you temp? That would also help answer your question.
> 
> Hi Chere, sorry to hear you're down. I hope that you get an equally great opportunity to work for a company you can enjoy.
> Men love to say how they're going to knock us up real good eh? As if positions or frequency has anything to do with it after so many months? LOL Not.
> 
> I bought PreSeed from Well.ca. Check it out. It's pretty quick delivery too. There is brand sold at Shoppers but I can't remember what it's called. Its in the section with the condoms & such...perhaps you should have a look. Sorry, wish I remembered the brand now.
> 
> I logged onto my blog last night & I updated a new post...to my lovely surprise this morning I get an email to moderate a post from this woman who had some sorta panties wedged up her ass to give me heck about my attitude. Like really? It really pissed me off. I just deleted it & I'll block her if I see her on my blog again but I don't understand how anyone could give me shit about my negative attitude after everything I've been through. Although I'm sure she read 1 post & decided to make a judgement call based on it. But seriously, no woman should judge another woman for how they deal with a loss or conceiving for as long as I have. I have that blog not only to share info & maybe help other woman but also a place for me to vent about my frustrations. Here is what the woman wrote:
> _"Just because you didnt get pregnant after a MC doesnt mean its bullshit. I have a 2 year old who we conceived 2 weeks after my last MC. Dont be so negative."_


Hi Barb, this is karevet, remember me? I've been a lurker from day one. I want you to know that your feeling of bullshit after a miscarriage is so normal. What women who is ttc wouldn't feel that way after what you've been through?

I just got diagnosed with a blighted ovum at 9w3d. (Second mc in a row) My doc recommended cyclotec instead of a d&c. I did it, it was horrible!!! Painful!!! Emotional!! And I had to retrieve my "products of conception" out of the toilet and put them in a Ziploc container shoved into a paper bag. I then had to sit in the waiting room, holding my bag, where all the cute pregnant women are sitting. If that isn't bullshit, then I don't know what is. It was one of the most horrible experiences of my life.

What people don't understand is that not everyone gets their light at the end of the tunnel! Many of us can't see it yet. Many think we may never see it. Many see it, get a short devastating ride that didn't make it the whole way. Many get an easy straight, fast train. I never know what train someone is currently on. I'm sure as hell not going to judge them about it.

Miscarriages suck.
Missed opportunities suck.
Waiting sucks.

What we all hope is that all this heartache will be worth it in the end. Barb, Nat, Meg, Talia, Momma, (sorry if I missed someone), you all deserve it. We all deserve it.I think the reason I keep hanging on with you guys is because we have all had our own various kinds of heartache on this journey, but we keep dusting ourselves off and starting over. I admire your tenacity and aspire to be like you guys.

:hugs: :flower:

Kare


----------



## natjenson

karevet said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> momma, I'm sorry it seems you've stopped Ovulating. Are you basing this solely on your OPKS? Will you be going to a doctor to see what's going on? I don't know how your health care system is but if you're able to go for cycle monitoring, it would answer your questions. CM is covered through our government so its not out of pocket per se in Canada. Do you temp? That would also help answer your question.
> 
> Hi Chere, sorry to hear you're down. I hope that you get an equally great opportunity to work for a company you can enjoy.
> Men love to say how they're going to knock us up real good eh? As if positions or frequency has anything to do with it after so many months? LOL Not.
> 
> I bought PreSeed from Well.ca. Check it out. It's pretty quick delivery too. There is brand sold at Shoppers but I can't remember what it's called. Its in the section with the condoms & such...perhaps you should have a look. Sorry, wish I remembered the brand now.
> 
> I logged onto my blog last night & I updated a new post...to my lovely surprise this morning I get an email to moderate a post from this woman who had some sorta panties wedged up her ass to give me heck about my attitude. Like really? It really pissed me off. I just deleted it & I'll block her if I see her on my blog again but I don't understand how anyone could give me shit about my negative attitude after everything I've been through. Although I'm sure she read 1 post & decided to make a judgement call based on it. But seriously, no woman should judge another woman for how they deal with a loss or conceiving for as long as I have. I have that blog not only to share info & maybe help other woman but also a place for me to vent about my frustrations. Here is what the woman wrote:
> _"Just because you didn&#8217;t get pregnant after a MC doesn&#8217;t mean it&#8217;s &#8220;bullshit&#8221;. I have a 2 year old who we conceived 2 weeks after my last MC. Don&#8217;t be so negative."_
> 
> 
> Hi Barb, this is karevet, remember me? I've been a lurker from day one. I want you to know that your feeling of bullshit after a miscarriage is so normal. What women who is ttc wouldn't feel that way after what you've been through?
> 
> I just got diagnosed with a blighted ovum at 9w3d. (Second mc in a row) My doc recommended cyclotec instead of a d&c. I did it, it was horrible!!! Painful!!! Emotional!! And I had to retrieve my "products of conception" out of the toilet and put them in a Ziploc container shoved into a paper bag. I then had to sit in the waiting room, holding my bag, where all the cute pregnant women are sitting. If that isn't bullshit, then I don't know what is. It was one of the most horrible experiences of my life.
> 
> What people don't understand is that not everyone gets their light at the end of the tunnel! Many of us can't see it yet. Many think we may never see it. Many see it, get a short devastating ride that didn't make it the whole way. Many get an easy straight, fast train. I never know what train someone is currently on. I'm sure as hell not going to judge them about it.
> 
> Miscarriages suck.
> Missed opportunities suck.
> Waiting sucks.
> 
> What we all hope is that all this heartache will be worth it in the end. Barb, Nat, Meg, Talia, Momma, (sorry if I missed someone), you all deserve it. We all deserve it.I think the reason I keep hanging on with you guys is because we have all had our own various kinds of heartache on this journey, but we keep dusting ourselves off and starting over. I admire your tenacity and aspire to be like you guys.
> 
> :hugs: :flower:
> 
> KareClick to expand...

Hi Kare :hugs:.....you have been through so much love...:hugs:....I remember when I was reading though all of the thread before I made my first post about your first blighted ovum...I am soo sorry you have had to go through this again...and your right everything sucks! Bad!

Thankyou so much for your post -reassuring barb that the dreadful woman that posted such a comment on her blog was completely unessasary and barbs was well within her right to feel down about all that she has been through...:thumbup:

Kare I hope you get your rainbow love...and I hope with all of my heart you get your sticky bfp...:hugs:

You take things easy love ok...:flower:

Nat xx :hugs:


----------



## natjenson

Oh dear...if hit the phase where I am already pissed off with seeing negative tests .!!!
10dpo...bfns....fmu.....don't see any point doing a smu now.:(

It's still early I suppose.:(

Hope everybody is ok and well :flower:

:) :) :) xxx

P.s had a massive row with my brother last night....he came to my home drunk and disrespectful to me and my family and home...I had to literally thow him out...so I guess that's why I feel so negative today....
I'm worried that because he antagonise my hidden temper that he has ruined everything or any chances of a bfp for me now.....I hate that he has done this....
I wish I could just put it all down to his being drunk but he has honestly been like this to me all my life and last night I finally made a stand and got him out of my home...
I was incredibably hard but it needed to be done.
I told him I never want to speak to him ever again...oh boy I do hope nothing bad happens to him now and that we parted on bad terms without ever sorting it out.:(
And here I go again-feeling guilty when really I shouldnt....grrrrr.
I'm so angry he has ruined everything for me. :growlmad:


----------



## barbikins

Kare,

Hello hun! Thanks for your message....I'm thankful to have your support and understanding.
Woman who've not going through the extent that we have shouldn't pass judgment. 
You really nailed it on the head...all of it.

I am so sorry about your multiple miscarriage. 
I hope the next time you get pregnant you will take baby home. 

And like you, there are more days than none that I feel like this isn't going to happen for me. I try to.counter that with moments of hope.

Nat sorry for your frustrations. Families are complicated some times. I know that all too well. I hope you will sort things out w your brother. 

As for 10dpo, its still so early. Don't give up hope yet. I didn't get a real positive until 12dpo & same with Meg. Hang in there!

11dpo & I've got a negative. :(


----------



## Petzy

karevet said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> momma, I'm sorry it seems you've stopped Ovulating. Are you basing this solely on your OPKS? Will you be going to a doctor to see what's going on? I don't know how your health care system is but if you're able to go for cycle monitoring, it would answer your questions. CM is covered through our government so its not out of pocket per se in Canada. Do you temp? That would also help answer your question.
> 
> Hi Chere, sorry to hear you're down. I hope that you get an equally great opportunity to work for a company you can enjoy.
> Men love to say how they're going to knock us up real good eh? As if positions or frequency has anything to do with it after so many months? LOL Not.
> 
> I bought PreSeed from Well.ca. Check it out. It's pretty quick delivery too. There is brand sold at Shoppers but I can't remember what it's called. Its in the section with the condoms & such...perhaps you should have a look. Sorry, wish I remembered the brand now.
> 
> I logged onto my blog last night & I updated a new post...to my lovely surprise this morning I get an email to moderate a post from this woman who had some sorta panties wedged up her ass to give me heck about my attitude. Like really? It really pissed me off. I just deleted it & I'll block her if I see her on my blog again but I don't understand how anyone could give me shit about my negative attitude after everything I've been through. Although I'm sure she read 1 post & decided to make a judgement call based on it. But seriously, no woman should judge another woman for how they deal with a loss or conceiving for as long as I have. I have that blog not only to share info & maybe help other woman but also a place for me to vent about my frustrations. Here is what the woman wrote:
> _"Just because you didnt get pregnant after a MC doesnt mean its bullshit. I have a 2 year old who we conceived 2 weeks after my last MC. Dont be so negative."_
> 
> 
> Hi Barb, this is karevet, remember me? I've been a lurker from day one. I want you to know that your feeling of bullshit after a miscarriage is so normal. What women who is ttc wouldn't feel that way after what you've been through?
> 
> I just got diagnosed with a blighted ovum at 9w3d. (Second mc in a row) My doc recommended cyclotec instead of a d&c. I did it, it was horrible!!! Painful!!! Emotional!! And I had to retrieve my "products of conception" out of the toilet and put them in a Ziploc container shoved into a paper bag. I then had to sit in the waiting room, holding my bag, where all the cute pregnant women are sitting. If that isn't bullshit, then I don't know what is. It was one of the most horrible experiences of my life.
> 
> What people don't understand is that not everyone gets their light at the end of the tunnel! Many of us can't see it yet. Many think we may never see it. Many see it, get a short devastating ride that didn't make it the whole way. Many get an easy straight, fast train. I never know what train someone is currently on. I'm sure as hell not going to judge them about it.
> 
> Miscarriages suck.
> Missed opportunities suck.
> Waiting sucks.
> 
> What we all hope is that all this heartache will be worth it in the end. Barb, Nat, Meg, Talia, Momma, (sorry if I missed someone), you all deserve it. We all deserve it.I think the reason I keep hanging on with you guys is because we have all had our own various kinds of heartache on this journey, but we keep dusting ourselves off and starting over. I admire your tenacity and aspire to be like you guys.
> 
> :hugs: :flower:
> 
> KareClick to expand...

Kare that was really well put... Thanks for posting that. It means a lot to me for sure. I am really sorry for your losses and that sounds like just a total shitty experience and just plain unfair. Big hug to you and you are welcome to drop in anytime and chat with us...:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Oh dear...if hit the phase where I am already pissed off with seeing negative tests .!!!
> 10dpo...bfns....fmu.....don't see any point doing a smu now.:(
> 
> It's still early I suppose.:(
> 
> Hope everybody is ok and well :flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> P.s had a massive row with my brother last night....he came to my home drunk and disrespectful to me and my family and home...I had to literally thow him out...so I guess that's why I feel so negative today....
> I'm worried that because he antagonise my hidden temper that he has ruined everything or any chances of a bfp for me now.....I hate that he has done this....
> I wish I could just put it all down to his being drunk but he has honestly been like this to me all my life and last night I finally made a stand and got him out of my home...
> I was incredibably hard but it needed to be done.
> I told him I never want to speak to him ever again...oh boy I do hope nothing bad happens to him now and that we parted on bad terms without ever sorting it out.:(
> And here I go again-feeling guilty when really I shouldnt....grrrrr.
> I'm so angry he has ruined everything for me. :growlmad:

Nat it is so early. I honestly dont expect a BFP for myself until 12/13DPO seeing how my last BFP went so try to be patient... I was stark white BFN at 9, 10, and 11 DPO. 

Dont worry that your row with your brother has stopped a potential BFP - although I know it definitely affects your mood and how you feel, it will not stop a BFP if it was on its way!! :) I am sorry about the fight though that sounds nasty... Don't feel guilty Nat it sounds like he has some issues to work out. You stop having the obligation to be there for him when he compromises you and your family like that... But i hear you and understand. I have two crazy brothers and a crazy sister myself lol... oh and insane parents ... seeing a pattern here??

Big hugs to you Nat... today may need to be yoga day for you lol!:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Kare,
> 
> Hello hun! Thanks for your message....I'm thankful to have your support and understanding.
> Woman who've not going through the extent that we have shouldn't pass judgment.
> You really nailed it on the head...all of it.
> 
> I am so sorry about your multiple miscarriage.
> I hope the next time you get pregnant you will take baby home.
> 
> And like you, there are more days than none that I feel like this isn't going to happen for me. I try to.counter that with moments of hope.
> 
> Nat sorry for your frustrations. Families are complicated some times. I know that all too well. I hope you will sort things out w your brother.
> 
> As for 10dpo, its still so early. Don't give up hope yet. I didn't get a real positive until 12dpo & same with Meg. Hang in there!
> 
> 11dpo & I've got a negative. :(

Still holding out for you Barb.. I had one of those too at 11DPO... ugly stark ass white! UGH!! I really hope a faint line awaits you. You and Nat. You and Nat and Chere. You and Nat and Chere and Momma. You and Nat and Chere and Momma and Me. LOL are we seeing a pattern?? Ahhhhhhh

Really glad it is the long weekend starting this afternoon. I need a break from this crap.

CD4 so I have nothing on the go for awhile - will maybe start OPK a bit sooner than usual I am not sure what I should be doing. I am supposed to start them next Thursday.


----------



## barbikins

I used the second FRER and it looks the same as last night. I keep staring at it hoping its darker today. Arch. I'm getting frustrated.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Kare,
> 
> Hello hun! Thanks for your message....I'm thankful to have your support and understanding.
> Woman who've not going through the extent that we have shouldn't pass judgment.
> You really nailed it on the head...all of it.
> 
> I am so sorry about your multiple miscarriage.
> I hope the next time you get pregnant you will take baby home.
> 
> And like you, there are more days than none that I feel like this isn't going to happen for me. I try to.counter that with moments of hope.
> 
> Nat sorry for your frustrations. Families are complicated some times. I know that all too well. I hope you will sort things out w your brother.
> 
> As for 10dpo, its still so early. Don't give up hope yet. I didn't get a real positive until 12dpo & same with Meg. Hang in there!
> 
> 11dpo & I've got a negative. :(

Thankyou barb...:flower:
I'm feeling a little more HOPFULLY now.....
Also I went over last cycles pics of then horrid Evaps....wow how awful they were....so glad I have PROPER Tests now.....touch wood so far not one evap.yaye :happydance:

Aweee I ache so badly today...I really shouldn't have helped my mum I the garden yesterday In that heat...every muscle hurts lol...oh well at least her garden looks nice.:winkwink:

Hope your test gets darker tonight :flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear...if hit the phase where I am already pissed off with seeing negative tests .!!!
> 10dpo...bfns....fmu.....don't see any point doing a smu now.:(
> 
> It's still early I suppose.:(
> 
> Hope everybody is ok and well :flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> P.s had a massive row with my brother last night....he came to my home drunk and disrespectful to me and my family and home...I had to literally thow him out...so I guess that's why I feel so negative today....
> I'm worried that because he antagonise my hidden temper that he has ruined everything or any chances of a bfp for me now.....I hate that he has done this....
> I wish I could just put it all down to his being drunk but he has honestly been like this to me all my life and last night I finally made a stand and got him out of my home...
> I was incredibably hard but it needed to be done.
> I told him I never want to speak to him ever again...oh boy I do hope nothing bad happens to him now and that we parted on bad terms without ever sorting it out.:(
> And here I go again-feeling guilty when really I shouldnt....grrrrr.
> I'm so angry he has ruined everything for me. :growlmad:
> 
> Nat it is so early. I honestly dont expect a BFP for myself until 12/13DPO seeing how my last BFP went so try to be patient... I was stark white BFN at 9, 10, and 11 DPO.
> 
> Dont worry that your row with your brother has stopped a potential BFP - although I know it definitely affects your mood and how you feel, it will not stop a BFP if it was on its way!! :) I am sorry about the fight though that sounds nasty... Don't feel guilty Nat it sounds like he has some issues to work out. You stop having the obligation to be there for him when he compromises you and your family like that... But i hear you and understand. I have two crazy brothers and a crazy sister myself lol... oh and insane parents ... seeing a pattern here??
> 
> Big hugs to you Nat... today may need to be yoga day for you lol!:hugs:Click to expand...

Hi meg :flower:...thankyou for your reassurance ...wow my brother is a crazy one....I do t get it...be both had the same chances in life and he seems to be waist ing his life away whilst giving me so much attitude.....last night I think I finally lost t bc Harry was asleep in bed and I went into protective mum mode too....but really I can't deal with his crazy shit no more.

Lol know what it's like to have crazy family lol....

Lol yoga? Your kidding....I ache from head to toe today....:wacko:I helped my mum rearrange her garden yesterday and blimey I hurt so bad today lol...
Maybe tmr lol...mind I need to do somthing I just cannot shake how angry I am with my brother when I think about last night....I need to chiiiiiiil the feck out ha ha...

Thankyou for your kind words meg hope your ok today :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> I used the second FRER and it looks the same as last night. I keep staring at it hoping its darker today. Arch. I'm getting frustrated.

Awe :hugs:....hang in there barbs...
When do you go in for bloods?....
I think I'm out you know I been quite moody today....like pms ing already ..oooops I hope not...when is your af due...? (Fx she stays away from us ):thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Nat Tuesday are my bloods and AF due.
I feel like I'm not pregnant...call it a feeling? I dunno but I totally anticipate a negative test tmr & just overall feel its doomed. Even with two follicles.
I'm starting to consider getting a second opinion if next months IUI doesn't work out.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I used the second FRER and it looks the same as last night. I keep staring at it hoping its darker today. Arch. I'm getting frustrated.

I hate testing time - we wait for it the whole facking month and then we agonize. I really hope you get a second line Barbs xx Thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat Tuesday are my bloods and AF due.
> I feel like I'm not pregnant...call it a feeling? I dunno but I totally anticipate a negative test tmr & just overall feel its doomed. Even with two follicles.
> I'm starting to consider getting a second opinion if next months IUI doesn't work out.

I'm sorry you feel doomed barbs....I hope your wrong.:flower:
Second apinion sounds like a good idea...just incase eh.:thumbup:
Your af due Tuesday...I'm Thursday...booooo no:thumbup:to that.
I sure hope she stays away do from us barbs.:flower:


Good luck for tonight's test...:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I used the second FRER and it looks the same as last night. I keep staring at it hoping its darker today. Arch. I'm getting frustrated.
> 
> I hate testing time - we wait for it the whole facking month and then we agonize. I really hope you get a second line Barbs xx Thinking of you:hugs:Click to expand...

Sooo true! :thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Nat Tuesday are my bloods and AF due.
> I feel like I'm not pregnant...call it a feeling? I dunno but I totally anticipate a negative test tmr & just overall feel its doomed. Even with two follicles.
> I'm starting to consider getting a second opinion if next months IUI doesn't work out.

I know what you mean re feeling but I am holding out hope. And yes I think a second opinion can never be a waste of time - get one if you are not pg by next month. It can't hurt and I always feel good when I am doing something productive. I really really hope you wont need to Barbs xo


----------



## barbikins

Thank you ladies!!! I hope I'm pregnant soon. But you know if I'm not pregnant over 1.5 years then I'm sorry buy unexplained is bullshit. If we get to that August appointment then I'm going to ask what other tests we can take because then something is wrong. Plain & simple. I believe unexplained is "we don't know". So perhaps some other doctor will figure it out.


----------



## barbikins

Waiting for my evening test to develope lol...last time its was around 9pm on 11dpo that I noticed an increase in darkness...fx


----------



## barbikins

Well this mornings test friend and there is a line. Took a long time to dry and see it. 
This evenings test has a v.vfaint line but came up after pink passed through test. Looking fwd to seeing how it looks dry. It does make a difference. I unno. I took two tests this afternoon and they were stark white. Not sure if there is a difference in concentration? I kept trying to take photos to share with you guys but its not coming up well on my camera. Weird. Anyway we shall see what tomorrow opening brings!


----------



## barbikins

Well here are my tests. The bottom is from this evening. I think I'm grasping at straws. There is a shadow of a line but nothing to get excited about. I really don't expect to see positive tmr.


----------



## barbikins

Here they is...
 



Attached Files:







2013-06-28 22.18.33.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## brittany12

hmmm 10dpo fmu is darker than 11dpofmu, but 11dpo pm is darker than 10dpo pm... SO HOPEFULLY good things to come


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm not trying to give you false hope but I think tonight's is looking promising I agree with the last poster!


----------



## barbikins

So confusing. I think I'm getting shadow lines. By now my lines should come up fast but its taking the full 10min. I'm taking a SMU because that one was taken 2 hours ago. Want to seewhat the results would be.not even certain you guys can see it unless I tweak it. Let me know.
 



Attached Files:







2013-06-29 07.40.08.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 12









2013-06-29 07.44.16.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## brittany12

I see a little something, but not sure if its darker yet.. and you are just 11dpo today right?


----------



## barbikins

12dpo. And its over. Started spotting. :(
I'm going to research clinics for a second opinion.


----------



## brittany12

im sorry


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh barb, sorry that you're spotting :( hope you can get that second opinion soon! We were all so hopeful with those 2 follicles


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> 12dpo. And its over. Started spotting. :(
> I'm going to research clinics for a second opinion.

 :( Oh barbs I'm so sorry to hear about the spotting love :hugs:
I hope your ok :thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

11dpo....bfns AGAIN - which sucks ass!!!
I've desided if I don't see nothing by 14 dpo it's a no go again...:(

Plus side had a nice afternoon at the armed forces day on the hoe today...bit nerve wracking tho with all them peeps.lol...

Settling down for a nice evening in from of the telly tonight...and off for a bit off top side beef roast tmr...yummmmmmm...can't wait...


How is everyone today.- enjoying your weekends I hope...the weather here is fantasimo woohoo....thinking about possibly chucking another shrimp on the barbby on Monday if its still like this :happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> 12dpo. And its over. Started spotting. :(
> I'm going to research clinics for a second opinion.

barb, aren't you due on Tuesday? Is there any chance at all this could be IB?

If not i am really sorry that is just BS and I wish I could give you the biggest hug:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> 11dpo....bfns AGAIN - which sucks ass!!!
> I've desided if I don't see nothing by 14 dpo it's a no go again...:(
> 
> Plus side had a nice afternoon at the armed forces day on the hoe today...bit nerve wracking tho with all them peeps.lol...
> 
> Settling down for a nice evening in from of the telly tonight...and off for a bit off top side beef roast tmr...yummmmmmm...can't wait...
> 
> 
> How is everyone today.- enjoying your weekends I hope...the weather here is fantasimo woohoo....thinking about possibly chucking another shrimp on the barbby on Monday if its still like this :happydance:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

There's still time Nat I really hop you see a line in the next couple days bah!! Glad you are having a good weekend :flower:

Cd5 for me. Nada going on. I cleaned this morning and then I went shopping for a bathing suit which failed. Blahhhhhhh

Dinner and drinks with friends tonight should be good. Come back here after and sit on the deck. Weather isn't amazing today but should be better the rest of the weekend. Just sitting outside right now catching up on the posts


----------



## ChereMichelle

barbikins said:


> 12dpo. And its over. Started spotting. :(
> I'm going to research clinics for a second opinion.

Shoot. I'm sorry Barb.


----------



## ChereMichelle

natjenson said:


> Yae I'm home ...:)
> 
> Right ,hello again ladies lol....
> It's real hard to grab five mins at my mums...lol....
> I have her reading over my shoulder so I try to stay off the forum when she around ha ha...
> She asks too many questions ...lol. Bless....
> 
> Yeah the panic attacks suck bad for me....horrid horrid feeling knowing its about to hit!....
> It's comferting to know that other people suffer too...Gawd that sounds bad lol...
> Naaaa I mean ...when it's happening I feel like suck a [email protected]@t in public...people have been pretty nice about it and even helped me but I can't imagine what the passer bys are thinking....
> It dosnt happen so often any more in fact I set myself targets....
> I will plan a trip into town and now I actually look forward to it...:)
> In fact I have a nice shopping spree coming right up......wooohooo...river island -Jane Norman - Zara- and primarni here I come....lol...
> Don't get to indulge much in them shops to offen so I'm REALLY looking forward to that...
> 
> Crazy: sorry to hear you got "stuff" going down atm ...I hope it all comes together for you :thumbup:
> 
> Momma: real sorry your body is not playing ball....:(
> Great that you have your holiday to look forward to tho...ahhhhh the Bahamas ....you lucky lady you....sneak me in your suitcase yeah....lol
> Are. You going to go doctors when you get back? ...
> Barbs is right temping WILL give you some idea what's actually going on with your body too...I know you already pretty much in tune with yourself already but temping opens up a whole new world of your body...I have found it so much more than I could have ever imagined already :)
> We miss you too :( lol
> Good luck momma and all the best with your holiday too....
> 
> Barbs.....re the bbs....I had sore bbs last cycle and I thought they were pretty sore back then but jeeees they are unbearable this time around....I'm putting it down to feeling crappy tho...btw I'm feeling much better now....touch wood I don't feel sick anymore....phew lol...
> 
> 
> Meg your plan for the weekend sounds bliss....laying by the pool kicking back with a book...can I come ? Lol
> Sorry your in law father was so insensitive...he probably didn't realise your situation but -well -he should have thought before allowing the mouth to make a noise first ...he he...
> 
> 
> Chere, sorry to hear your feeling so down...and big sorry to the age comments ...I forget we are still pretty young here...and so ARE YOU!....one day you will look back and wish you were 40 again lol...
> Re the job....it must be painful for you...I'm sorry...I do hope another door opens and you find somthing suitable and equally as passionate about soon.:thumbup:
> Yaye....back in the game again yeah....lots of bd-ing to do...ha ha ha my oH is like yours...always going on about the "knocking you up thing"... Thing is he can talk the talk but when it comes to the "inconspicuous" planned timing he suddenly feels very tired ha ha...after a few days of it of course lol...
> Good luck for this cycle and big masseeevo fx for you chere.:flower: :hugs:
> 
> Well ladies...I'm 9dpo today and altho I am feeling a little crappy still I feel like I am out...bfns today too :( ...dam sticks!...or shall I say pee!
> Not much to report really...temp is nice and steady...bbs are fecking killin me...lower back ache and cm is quite ALOT too....that's it really...sounds like good signs but I bet it's my body responding to tummy flue!...flipping viruses eh!....playing tricks on me grrrrr lol...
> 
> Hope you are all well me petals...:flower:
> Back later to see if your tests are getting any progressions barbs...:thumbup:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Thanks Nat. Yeah, nobody at my work really knows my age. They think I'm in my 30's and I don't ever correct anyone. Age TRULY is only a silly number until you're TTC lol, then it really does become relevant.

Barb- I was trying to find post you mentioned about your blog and the negative commenter. I too have a blog and get some negative posts and it's true, just block their IP and get on with it. I would never judge anyone or their journey- no matter it was a struggle with weight, drugs, TTC etc. Never. Nobody but you knows the exact details and are living it daily. People like this, need to stop before they comment and think. Think about what they are about to say/do/type....if it's not useful, necessary or positive to the persons story, don't bother. 

I'm trying to catch up. Had a stupid day yesterday. Found out the corporation that's closing us down (did I mention we make 3 mill a year and have served community for 60 years) just bought 2 other clinics in Vancouver. Did I also mention the clinic staff unionized? For better working environment, respect, fair scheduling and more equal wages? THIS is why being shut down.....

Angry. I'd prob best not post much.....Love you all and keep on TTC xo. we'll all get there. :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Ladies just a quick one before dinner....apparently I was pregnant for all of a few hours today???
What the fuzzy peaches?! Lol and the test later negative.
 



Attached Files:







2013-06-29 19.01.22.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg, have fun tonight!!! It was so so today eh? I hope it will warm up tmr and Monday. 

Naw spotting is probably bit IB although there is no cramping. 
I will keep testing until the bitch arrives lol!!!


----------



## barbikins

Chere I'm going to check out your blog!
You're right. And thank you. There will be negative people everywhere in this world who think they are better than you and aren't empathetic enough.
Its the first time I had anyone sorta attack me.

I hope and wish the best to you too in your TTC journey. And I wish you a lot of luck in your career and hope you find something as gratifying to do. Xo


----------



## natjenson

Hello -quick post before I head to bed...well I already have but had to get up for a glass of milk as I am just laying there thinking about silly stuff and the lack of bfp's in my non existent life as it goes lol....

So basically I am incredibly nervous for the morning...it will be 12 dpo and I worry it's going to be negative....barbs I like what you said earlier about clutching at straws...here I am doing the same thing...going back to my tests ...shining them through my lamp...is there a line...is that a line...surly it's a line...nope line eye!....then I return and do it all over again...
I am banging my head insesently against a brick wall!....

I realise I cannot change the inevitable or the out come of this cycle by now but damm I just want to know.....I hear this is called the CATBOX stage....the finall days of not knowing your fate...bfp or no bfp....

Gone are the days where I can go to bed and fall asleep...gone are the days my sane blood runs through my vains ...gone are the days were was nieve to any of this!....
Then again I am thankfull to the knowledge I have learnt...priceless I tell thee.

Well I might as well close my eyes...fight my brain and slope off the the land of nod till the morning and then wee wee wee on them sticks...(then shout at them bc they are negative lol...)

Night night all...I hope your all ok and well....
Barbs I hope that witch is staying away...:hugs:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hello Nat!! Funny how you described what the TTW feels like. I totally feel the same. And the frustration that happens when you don't see the second line and it's not doing whatnyiybwant. Its just sheer frustrations. And the most frustrating thing is you can't control getting pregnant. You can't flip a switch and go "pregnant. Now." Its very difficult. Its discussed in therapy how many woman have difficulties about feeling control less. 

Nat I hope you sleep good tonight. Xoxoxo


----------



## natjenson

Well morning ladies....12 dp o and I suppose my nevrve were there for a reason last night! 
I got 3 bfns this morning!!!......I have 3 flatline temps on my chart this cycle...I wonder what that's about :wacko: 
Tomorow is d day...the lowest temp I have on my chart is recorded at 5/6 ( another flatline temp!) so I have worked out that with a hgc of 0 I should have a positive by 13 dpo....tmr!
I'm not going to stress about it ...I'm just going to see what happens....I will call this day crazy lady test day lol...

Barbs...it IS and awfull feeling...not know the fate set upon us...
I'm getting to the fed up stage now....I mean we're doing everything right and it's just not happening....looks like oH and I WILL be going to our appt after all...:(
I have one cycle left and it's going to feel really pressurising now...gawsh.

So I am literally typing away here watching Chanel 4 morning cook off show and it's apparently Canadian day on Monday right?.....
And wow .....they just said that you all love chips cheese and gravy.....poutin ? Is it. Lol...
Looks flipping scrummy that's what I say....might just have to cook some of that up for lunch lol...

Well I'm for a few hours this afternoon for my beef roast....mil cooks a beaut!

Hope you are all well.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat! Negative at 13dpo. I'm out. I shall sit and wait for my period to start. I'd like it to be soon. 
I guess I'm not surprised. There was a good chance my lining screwed me. But you'd think having two follicles one of them would have taken. 

I've had a bad feeling for ages that something isn't right and I don't buy this whole unexplained theory. I think I will set up an appointment for Aug with a new RE.
I have one more iui cycle next month and that's it. 
A part of me feels like packing it in and moving on with my life and not being in this TTC stage of my life anymore. Its all too consuming after almost 2 years. 

Yes Nat Canada Day tomorrow but for most of us its an excuse to have a day off. Lighynsome fireworks. I dunno its not a big deal for me. 
And yes Poutine. Its a French Canadian dish. I wouldn't say we all love it. I can't eat cheese so I've not had it in years.

OK ladies more shopping for me. Off I go! Xo


----------



## barbikins

Hello girls how is everyone?

Well to add more confusion I tossed my test this morning in frustration. Later took it out of the trash can and a faint line. Will test later. Still feelnuneasy about spotting. I'd have hopes if I weren't spotting. Although its sorta stopped. Its very faint. 

Xo


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hello girls how is everyone?
> 
> Well to add more confusion I tossed my test this morning in frustration. Later took it out of the trash can and a faint line. Will test later. Still feelnuneasy about spotting. I'd have hopes if I weren't spotting. Although its sorta stopped. Its very faint.
> 
> Xo

Hi barb..:) 
I am really sorry that you feel like this about ttc.:hugs: I totally get it...:thumbup:
I really want to sway your decision but I also respect that your emotionally done!....I get that....I remember this feeling barb ....maybe not give up barbs...just have a month or two break?
I think you have come so far... Who knows you may even get pregnant not trying...like I did lol...altho I didn't think I'd sorts give up at the time...I suppose I still (in my head ) hope prayed wished for that bfp...but didn't hold out for it actually happening.hence why I was sooo surprised it did.

Words are failing me love...I would really like to tell you to hang in there but I know only too well how you feel about how draining it is and for me to tell you not give up would be wrong because a break might be just what the doctor ordered...in every sense it would do you some good-both of you but then I get it that you may feel the months break could be a waisted opportunity...that's exactly how I felt before i conceived Harry...

Big hugs to you barbs...I understand that this desition must be a brave and tough one to make...:hugs:

:re the bin raiding...lol.....I did that last cycle.....
Masevo fingers crossed for you and that line :thumbup:...
I hope it's your bfp with all of my heart.:flower:

Looking forward to what your test does tonight :thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

And here are my tests. Hope you can see. I'm so confused. 
I think its just evaps. Its not consistent and it should turn positive regardless of time of day if I were preggo.

Nat thank you for those awesome words. 
I know you get where I'm coming from & we have one more IUI scheduled and then see what our RE has to say. Ii recon she will encourage ivf. At which point we will try on our own August cycle and maybe going forward. I have no plan yet. 

I won't give up in the sense of using protection so I don't get pregnant but just not go through Assisted Conception . I am just so upset by all this.
 



Attached Files:







20130630_151226.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 6









2013-06-30 15.24.53.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> And here are my tests. Hope you can see. I'm so confused.
> I think its just evaps. Its not consistent and it should turn positive regardless of time of day if I were preggo.
> 
> Nat thank you for those awesome words.
> I know you get where I'm coming from & we have one more IUI scheduled and then see what our RE has to say. Ii recon she will encourage ivf. At which point we will try on our own August cycle and maybe going forward. I have no plan yet.
> 
> I won't give up in the sense of using protection so I don't get pregnant but just not go through Assisted Conception . I am just so upset by all this.

Hi barbs...ok I see this mornings test has a line:thumbup:...the 2pm test I am struggling with bc it's still wet...and I also aprieciate that this thread is real bad with pics and quality...

Barbs I thought yeah you have a good plan there....I'm sure the re will say ivf ...and it's really expensive booooo to that...but the cost of one ivf would be what? Another 6 rounds of iui right?....an a assisted help break will probably do the world of good as the pressures of all the monitoring and the " did it work " must be really hard on you...so a wee break would give you a rest...the second opinion is a GREAT idea....at this point I probably would be quite a diva to the clinic and tell them I demand answers as its not only money but YOUR LIFE that it's affecting...
I wouldn't be a meany but I would certainly put (stamp lol) my foot down and try to get some answers...

I fear that here in the uk they don't take into account that our feelings are more to do with the process where as they would probably be more worried about loosing a client bc that means loosing money.
I hope that is not the case for Canada too.:thumbup:

Barbs have you thought about travell?
To a different clinic? Somewhere else maybe.?
Wow I know that would make things ALOT harder in terms of CM but maybe well worth it if you got your bfp out of it.:thumbup:

I also read about fermara yesterday and have been holding out telling you about it as hope for your bfp instead...
I didn't get too far into but I hear they use it instead of clomid bc of the lining problems....maybe worth a chat about to re.


To finish off I have to reinstate my admiration for your strength barb!!!....remember I said you are a strong determined smart woman ok!
And it goes without saying and I say this from all of us.....you are an inspiration to us all.:thumbup:

Hang in there barb love :flower: I am sorry your feeling like this...I totally get it...had a few tears myself today :cry:...but thinking of you and your journey and megs and cheres and talias and xxxklksxxx and Ashley and mommas...I dusted myself down and moved on with the day.:thumbup:
Glass o winage I think you much deserve here! :thumbup:lol...
Loves ya barbs-we all do :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

13 dpo BFN! :(

Probably out now :(


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

I've got mild cramps :(
I've still gotten HCG in my system. I'm concerned as to why.
I bought FRER yesterday. Took one around 5pm and negative. 
Took one this morning and there is A faint line. Waiting for my IC to develope too. Issue is none of my tests seem to be getting darker. Its been so odd. And then how my tests go from dark to light to dark to negative. Anyway I just hope its not some Chemical again. I feel AF coming on so I'm terribly confused. FRER line is so light I don't think you girls would see it.
 



Attached Files:







1372678973930.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat...I loved you message to me. Thank you so much. 
I'm sorry you're also getting bfn. How many cycles has it been for you so far?
I was up really early just thinking about every thing that is been through and it makes me really sad. What is ultimately wish for is for my daughter to be here. And so she can't and I also can't seem to figure out how to got pregnant again :( I'm going for bloods tomorrow and I'm sad for it. 
I'm off for my morning run now. One more day of the long weekend. 

I'll chat with you all later xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat...I loved you message to me. Thank you so much.
> I'm sorry you're also getting bfn. How many cycles has it been for you so far?
> I was up really early just thinking about every thing that is been through and it makes me really sad. What is ultimately wish for is for my daughter to be here. And so she can't and I also can't seem to figure out how to got pregnant again :( I'm going for bloods tomorrow and I'm sad for it.
> I'm off for my morning run now. One more day of the long weekend.
> 
> I'll chat with you all later xo

Barbs I am with you on this journey until the end - and then after that too lol. We are in this TTC mess together - good or bad. I am sorry about the BFNs. I think you should get a second opinion after this next IUI for sure. Maybe set that up now so you don't have to wait much? I am confused about your testing line too. If there is a faint line - and it's pink- then I am even more confused. 

I'm glad you're running. The endorphins do a lot for us when we are feeling down and keeping up the exercise will keep you sane. I need I do the same this week for sure. How is your DH doing with all of this? 

Thinking of you and Nat a lot this weekend. All of you really. I'm really glad we have Eachother because it is a shitty lonely road sometimes. Don't know what if do if I couldn't come here to check in 


Xoxoxox


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> And here are my tests. Hope you can see. I'm so confused.
> I think its just evaps. Its not consistent and it should turn positive regardless of time of day if I were preggo.
> 
> Nat thank you for those awesome words.
> I know you get where I'm coming from & we have one more IUI scheduled and then see what our RE has to say. Ii recon she will encourage ivf. At which point we will try on our own August cycle and maybe going forward. I have no plan yet.
> 
> I won't give up in the sense of using protection so I don't get pregnant but just not go through Assisted Conception . I am just so upset by all this.
> 
> Hi barbs...ok I see this mornings test has a line:thumbup:...the 2pm test I am struggling with bc it's still wet...and I also aprieciate that this thread is real bad with pics and quality...
> 
> Barbs I thought yeah you have a good plan there....I'm sure the re will say ivf ...and it's really expensive booooo to that...but the cost of one ivf would be what? Another 6 rounds of iui right?....an a assisted help break will probably do the world of good as the pressures of all the monitoring and the " did it work " must be really hard on you...so a wee break would give you a rest...the second opinion is a GREAT idea....at this point I probably would be quite a diva to the clinic and tell them I demand answers as its not only money but YOUR LIFE that it's affecting...
> I wouldn't be a meany but I would certainly put (stamp lol) my foot down and try to get some answers...
> 
> I fear that here in the uk they don't take into account that our feelings are more to do with the process where as they would probably be more worried about loosing a client bc that means loosing money.
> I hope that is not the case for Canada too.:thumbup:
> 
> Barbs have you thought about travell?
> To a different clinic? Somewhere else maybe.?
> Wow I know that would make things ALOT harder in terms of CM but maybe well worth it if you got your bfp out of it.:thumbup:
> 
> I also read about fermara yesterday and have been holding out telling you about it as hope for your bfp instead...
> I didn't get too far into but I hear they use it instead of clomid bc of the lining problems....maybe worth a chat about to re.
> 
> 
> To finish off I have to reinstate my admiration for your strength barb!!!....remember I said you are a strong determined smart woman ok!
> And it goes without saying and I say this from all of us.....you are an inspiration to us all.:thumbup:
> 
> Hang in there barb love :flower: I am sorry your feeling like this...I totally get it...had a few tears myself today :cry:...but thinking of you and your journey and megs and cheres and talias and xxxklksxxx and Ashley and mommas...I dusted myself down and moved on with the day.:thumbup:
> Glass o winage I think you much deserve here! :thumbup:lol...
> Loves ya barbs-we all do :flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Great post Nat thanks for all those encouraging words to barb xoxo

Interesting about the femara Nat.... In forget have you taken clomid or femara?


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> 13 dpo BFN! :(
> 
> Probably out now :(
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx


Ugh Nat I am sorry. Are you using IC or an FRER or what? 

Is af due tomorrow? Xoxo

Still holding out hope here for you both


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone. 

Really hoping for some BFPS this cycle for all the ladies. It can be beyond draining sometimes can't it? Bah ....

In hope the Canadians are enjoying the long weekend here. The weather had been up and down but nothing to complain about too much anyways. Dreading going back to work tomorrow! 

I am on cd7 so definitely not much happening here for awhile. I'm going to start my OPK in wednesday or Thursday and my fertile days are likely going to be Friday-Tuesday but we will see when I get that positive opk. 

Leaving for holidays in 11 days the countdown is on. I am really grateful for a distraction this 2ww. I need it big time. For some reason I feel like the anticipation is almost worse right after a chemical. Blah!

Xo


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!!! I am about to go catch up with the posts!! Just wanted to say hi and I am rooting for y'all!!! Come on bfps!!! I am still here reading and cheering you on.... Just not trying myself this month!


----------



## barbikins

Hey girls!
Well I've tested negative on my IC and a tiny bit of spotting. I'm in no doubt a at 14dpo OUT.
Thanks Meg, I'm here with you too on this shift journey. It totally feels lonely. Especially since it seems everyone I know is pregnant. It sends me into a bit of a panic to think about what if I am not even pregnant when everyone gives birth. I didn't think I'd have to worry about it. Having had the Chemical made me feel like its deco going to happen. But I guess not. 
For our last IUI I'm going to take Macs again & RedRaspberry. It's the two supplements I took when I did get pregnant so I will try it again. 
I decided no supplements this cycle because I was getting tired of it. 

My husband is more or less OK. Men from what I'm told by my therapist are way less invested in TTC. Plus he's already got a kid so its not the same for him. He wasn't robbed of being a dad the way I was robbed of being a mom.

We aren't doing anything special for Canada Day. Just hanging out at the house. I'm totally fine with that. I'm really not in the greatest of moods today. 

And yes I was thinking to set up an appointment for August soon for a second opinion. 
I feel better if I'm trying to do something rather than sitting back and doing nothing. 

Talk soon ladies. Xoxox
Love you ladies back.


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....happy Canada day to meg barbs chere and talia...:) 
Hope your having a good one.:thumbup:

Hi barb....I do see a faint line on the frer....totally get how your confused about it all...I had a shadow on my frer this afternoon...kicking myself that I didn't save it for Wednesday...I have one left but was kind of hoping I would use that to conform a bfp instead...:wacko:
Checked my cervix aswell and it's Los...wierd eh.
I hope that your lines gets darker barbs...:flower: and all the best of luck with your bloods tmr too.


Hiya meg...no never been on clomid or fermara but have been researching possible things to bring up with doctor in August...clomid was a possible untill barbs mentioned the lining factor and so I read up about it and suggested fermara is the "new" clomid...
Altho it does go on about age with fermara....so not so sure about it untill doctor advises or not...
Been taking frers and ic's....I frer 'd 11dpo /13 dpo....but today's is like a grey faint shadow...don't hold out much for it....
My temp on the other hand it amaizballs....almost triphasic....very confusing all this symptom versus data clashing...
Oh and today I barfed for England....out of nowhere....all of a sudden I felt an urge -from the stomach and I thought uh oh....and before I knew it I was running to the loo...and I was sick...not nice at all....
I feel ok...not unwell or anything...confused dot com.

Ashley....what's happening with you love?......have you managed to get that thing sorted out...are you joining us again...miss you :flower:
I want to be that bad friend that you mother did want you hanging out with again lmao...
Hope your ok tho.:)

Chere....how are you love? Ok I hope...what cd are you now? :) 

Momma....are you ovulating this cycle? ...started your packing yet?...enough room for me is there? Lol
I is only small...surely there's a little pocket somewhere lol
Have a great time won't you...sun sea sangria...lots of sex ...lol
I know a great gift you can get us all from your holiday....a bfp! From all that sweet loving on your anniversary lol....good luck ok. :flower:

Well ladies I am dumbstruck...disappointed...and most of all gutted...I hold out no hope for this cycle now :(
All I can do is sit this one out till af arrives....booooooo to her!
I would be flabbergasted if a bfp was to show now...

I do hope someone gets there bfp this fine July....good luck everybody...baby dust to us all eh.shed loads of it...lol

I will be back later to see if any good news has happened...fx for you barbs...:)

Avouir for now ladies

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Hey Nat!!! :) I am still here just checking on you girlies!!! :) I love to read what's going on.... And dang it..it is time for some BFPs!!! I am really not trying this month... I think things are sorted out... Just an ugly week recently and made me rethink things.... But I guess that happens... And things seem better.... At the first of this cycle I started taking soy..(when I was still planning to try).just to give it a try.... And I will be darned I had more ewcm then I have ever had.... We did manage to bd one of those nights..but with no intent....so if it happens it does..if not..I wasn't really planning this month anyway! :) I have been having cramps the last few days.. Like ov.... So we will just see!!! And we all know that I will probably go crazy poas even though I am not actively trying this month. Bahahaha dang addictive personality! Haha
Sorry about the BFNs.... Don't count yourself out until af shows!! :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey i just thought i would drop a message and wish you all luck whist your in the TWW or approaching ovulation. 

Only a month and 2 weeks until i come off the pill, i'm not expecting anything straight away, i have mixed feelings weather i should use condoms until after my holiday but that's not until the end of September if i was to fall pregnant straight away i would find it difficult to hide it from my aunty who will most likely be pouring drinks down my neck the whole week lol makes more sense to just wait until i get back before trying. Ever since i tested with my partner last week and he told me he wished it had been positive even though we aren't supposed to be trying makes me want it more, I have week by week been buying things like ovulation tests, folic acid etc i'm going to have quite the collection once i am done lol I have managed to loose 13lbs so i'm hoping that goes in my favor :laugh2:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey girls!
> Well I've tested negative on my IC and a tiny bit of spotting. I'm in no doubt a at 14dpo OUT.
> Thanks Meg, I'm here with you too on this shift journey. It totally feels lonely. Especially since it seems everyone I know is pregnant. It sends me into a bit of a panic to think about what if I am not even pregnant when everyone gives birth. I didn't think I'd have to worry about it. Having had the Chemical made me feel like its deco going to happen. But I guess not.
> For our last IUI I'm going to take Macs again & RedRaspberry. It's the two supplements I took when I did get pregnant so I will try it again.
> I decided no supplements this cycle because I was getting tired of it.
> 
> My husband is more or less OK. Men from what I'm told by my therapist are way less invested in TTC. Plus he's already got a kid so its not the same for him. He wasn't robbed of being a dad the way I was robbed of being a mom.
> 
> We aren't doing anything special for Canada Day. Just hanging out at the house. I'm totally fine with that. I'm really not in the greatest of moods today.
> 
> And yes I was thinking to set up an appointment for August soon for a second opinion.
> I feel better if I'm trying to do something rather than sitting back and doing nothing.
> 
> Talk soon ladies. Xoxox
> Love you ladies back.

I understand.... My close friend who got her bfp the same week as me, her husband was over for a couple hours today. And even though I am so happy for them, a huge part of me was sad we weren't going through it together like I thought. I am still holding our hopes it will happen in the next few months....bit when you are so used to BFN and now chemical it does start to feel impossible. But I am telling myself that in most cases when it feels impossible it happens. I am trying to be positive can you tell? Lol. 

barb have you and DH decided next cycle IUI is the last one ? Or do you mean last one before you get another opinion? 

I say do the Maca next month and the raspberry. Why not it can't hurt anything since you got a BFP that cycle! I am debating Maca next cycle again we will see. Going without it this month since I didn't seem to need it last cycle. 

Nat I am sorry about your BFN ugh I agree I hope July is a big month for this forum. Every bfp is hope for me. Talia was my inspiration for the summer lol. Lets hope it's soon xx


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Hey i just thought i would drop a message and wish you all luck whist your in the TWW or approaching ovulation.
> 
> Only a month and 2 weeks until i come off the pill, i'm not expecting anything straight away, i have mixed feelings weather i should use condoms until after my holiday but that's not until the end of September if i was to fall pregnant straight away i would find it difficult to hide it from my aunty who will most likely be pouring drinks down my neck the whole week lol makes more sense to just wait until i get back before trying. Ever since i tested with my partner last week and he told me he wished it had been positive even though we aren't supposed to be trying makes me want it more, I have week by week been buying things like ovulation tests, folic acid etc i'm going to have quite the collection once i am done lol I have managed to loose 13lbs so i'm hoping that goes in my favor :laugh2:

Good for you with the weight loss Natalie! I know it's hard work trust me! And I completely understand that the experience of testing with your partner hassle it harder to wait!!


----------



## ChereMichelle

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies....happy Canada day to meg barbs chere and talia...:)
> Hope your having a good one.:thumbup:
> 
> Hi barb....I do see a faint line on the frer....totally get how your confused about it all...I had a shadow on my frer this afternoon...kicking myself that I didn't save it for Wednesday...I have one left but was kind of hoping I would use that to conform a bfp instead...:wacko:
> Checked my cervix aswell and it's Los...wierd eh.
> I hope that your lines gets darker barbs...:flower: and all the best of luck with your bloods tmr too.
> 
> 
> Hiya meg...no never been on clomid or fermara but have been researching possible things to bring up with doctor in August...clomid was a possible untill barbs mentioned the lining factor and so I read up about it and suggested fermara is the "new" clomid...
> Altho it does go on about age with fermara....so not so sure about it untill doctor advises or not...
> Been taking frers and ic's....I frer 'd 11dpo /13 dpo....but today's is like a grey faint shadow...don't hold out much for it....
> My temp on the other hand it amaizballs....almost triphasic....very confusing all this symptom versus data clashing...
> Oh and today I barfed for England....out of nowhere....all of a sudden I felt an urge -from the stomach and I thought uh oh....and before I knew it I was running to the loo...and I was sick...not nice at all....
> I feel ok...not unwell or anything...confused dot com.
> 
> Ashley....what's happening with you love?......have you managed to get that thing sorted out...are you joining us again...miss you :flower:
> I want to be that bad friend that you mother did want you hanging out with again lmao...
> Hope your ok tho.:)
> 
> Chere....how are you love? Ok I hope...what cd are you now? :)
> 
> Momma....are you ovulating this cycle? ...started your packing yet?...enough room for me is there? Lol
> I is only small...surely there's a little pocket somewhere lol
> Have a great time won't you...sun sea sangria...lots of sex ...lol
> I know a great gift you can get us all from your holiday....a bfp! From all that sweet loving on your anniversary lol....good luck ok. :flower:
> 
> Well ladies I am dumbstruck...disappointed...and most of all gutted...I hold out no hope for this cycle now :(
> All I can do is sit this one out till af arrives....booooooo to her!
> I would be flabbergasted if a bfp was to show now...
> 
> I do hope someone gets there bfp this fine July....good luck everybody...baby dust to us all eh.shed loads of it...lol
> 
> I will be back later to see if any good news has happened...fx for you barbs...:)
> 
> Avouir for now ladies
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Happy Canada Day to all ;-) I should be O'ing soon, within days so the race is, once again, on...we've been BD'ing lots lately. Not really the right time to conceive, but the moments just been striking us both which is nice. Had a whirlwind weekend of go-go-go and today, I just wanted to stop lol. So we did nothing special for canada day. The festivities are always so jam packed plus we're having a little heat wave for the west coast and the thought of being in a huge sweaty crowd wasn't sounding like the best place to me. So home in a cool breeze, in the shade, with my guy and the pets is all I want now.

Sorry for the damn BFN's I've read about. I haven't quite caught up- as usual- lol, but working on it. I read enough to know another cycle is over for a few of my ladies and that sucks. I saw a very preggo, beautiful woman today coming out of Marshalls. She was blonde, trim, perfect basketball bump under her gorgeous tight sundress....it was so hot but she looked radiant. I pointed her out to DH and sighed....

Love to all


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm really sorry this cycle and this whole journey has been such a heartbreaker for everyone involved! I also really hope July is a special month for bfps. It was really touching of you to say my bfp was a bit of inspiration! I really hope you all muscle through the disappointment right now and go headstrong into the next cycle. I just know something has gotta give and these bfps will show!! 
AFM this Canada day weekend has been a worrisome one for us, Chere you might actually be able to help me out here... Our dog seemed to have had a spinal cord stroke / fce while we were at the lake. Kurtis's parents were babysitting thank god but our poor boxer sure is in rough shape. She's a lot better today, walking but with some stiffness, weak back legs, but its better than the partial paralysis she had yesterday morning heading to the vets... I drove 2 hrs straight home and took care of her... Now just to see how she recovers with lots of rest and some meds. :( anyways long story short I'm happy she's on the mend, the first phone call we got, the i laws though she dislocated both hips or broke her back.. Sigh phew it was not the case


----------



## Nataliieexo

Petzy said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> Hey i just thought i would drop a message and wish you all luck whist your in the TWW or approaching ovulation.
> 
> Only a month and 2 weeks until i come off the pill, i'm not expecting anything straight away, i have mixed feelings weather i should use condoms until after my holiday but that's not until the end of September if i was to fall pregnant straight away i would find it difficult to hide it from my aunty who will most likely be pouring drinks down my neck the whole week lol makes more sense to just wait until i get back before trying. Ever since i tested with my partner last week and he told me he wished it had been positive even though we aren't supposed to be trying makes me want it more, I have week by week been buying things like ovulation tests, folic acid etc i'm going to have quite the collection once i am done lol I have managed to loose 13lbs so i'm hoping that goes in my favor :laugh2:
> 
> Good for you with the weight loss Natalie! I know it's hard work trust me! And I completely understand that the experience of testing with your partner hassle it harder to wait!!Click to expand...

Thank you, it is harder it was a special moment for me because i have never expierienced that before, i do and dont want to test with him, i dont think i could deal with his dissapointment along with his aswell.


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> Happy Canada Day to all ;-) I should be O'ing soon, within days so the race is, once again, on...we've been BD'ing lots lately. Not really the right time to conceive, but the moments just been striking us both which is nice. Had a whirlwind weekend of go-go-go and today, I just wanted to stop lol. So we did nothing special for canada day. The festivities are always so jam packed plus we're having a little heat wave for the west coast and the thought of being in a huge sweaty crowd wasn't sounding like the best place to me. So home in a cool breeze, in the shade, with my guy and the pets is all I want now.
> 
> Sorry for the damn BFN's I've read about. I haven't quite caught up- as usual- lol, but working on it. I read enough to know another cycle is over for a few of my ladies and that sucks. I saw a very preggo, beautiful woman today coming out of Marshalls. She was blonde, trim, perfect basketball bump under her gorgeous tight sundress....it was so hot but she looked radiant. I pointed her out to DH and sighed....
> 
> Love to all

Hi chere :). Sounds like you had a relaxing Canada day :). We did the same - absolutely nothing ! It was great. Literally got into bed at 7pm and watched movies and TV all night. It was very nice. DH works a lot so long weekends are cherished lol. 

Sounds like you've been doing everything right! Lots of BDing and almost O time for you. Good luck Chere wouldn't a bfp be a nice silver lining to what you've been going through? Fingers crossed. You're almost in the 2ww! :)


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> I'm really sorry this cycle and this whole journey has been such a heartbreaker for everyone involved! I also really hope July is a special month for bfps. It was really touching of you to say my bfp was a bit of inspiration! I really hope you all muscle through the disappointment right now and go headstrong into the next cycle. I just know something has gotta give and these bfps will show!!
> AFM this Canada day weekend has been a worrisome one for us, Chere you might actually be able to help me out here... Our dog seemed to have had a spinal cord stroke / fce while we were at the lake. Kurtis's parents were babysitting thank god but our poor boxer sure is in rough shape. She's a lot better today, walking but with some stiffness, weak back legs, but its better than the partial paralysis she had yesterday morning heading to the vets... I drove 2 hrs straight home and took care of her... Now just to see how she recovers with lots of rest and some meds. :( anyways long story short I'm happy she's on the mend, the first phone call we got, the i laws though she dislocated both hips or broke her back.. Sigh phew it was not the case

So sorry about your pup Talia! I really hope he is on the mend poor guy! I know all too well what that's like! Boxers are our favourite breed and we are debating getting one when we are home enough to justify it ! We are such dog people and not having one since our last one died had been tough!

Hope he's better today and forward. !how are you feeling Talia? And major preg symptoms? Nausea? I hope you aren't too wiped!

Xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes they are awesome dogs, and she is wonderful with kids and we've always dreamed of her being our 'nanny dog' so at first before we knew the prognosis I was soo heartbroken that we'd have to put her down and never be able to see her interact with our lil bean down the road. But she is doing alright, able to walk and 'do her business' (some dogs will lose that control) but she still kind of drags or loses strength in her back legs to stand and while walking. 
Anyways enough about my Furbaby lol as for being pg I've been without many symptoms, sore boobs has been the ultra constant , last week had some gaggy/ heave-y moments but no true ms! also get some momentary aversions but really I'm counting myself lucky so far! 
Can't wait til we're all symptom sharing! Hope all you other girls are good!


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Yes they are awesome dogs, and she is wonderful with kids and we've always dreamed of her being our 'nanny dog' so at first before we knew the prognosis I was soo heartbroken that we'd have to put her down and never be able to see her interact with our lil bean down the road. But she is doing alright, able to walk and 'do her business' (some dogs will lose that control) but she still kind of drags or loses strength in her back legs to stand and while walking.
> Anyways enough about my Furbaby lol as for being pg I've been without many symptoms, sore boobs has been the ultra constant , last week had some gaggy/ heave-y moments but no true ms! also get some momentary aversions but really I'm counting myself lucky so far!
> Can't wait til we're all symptom sharing! Hope all you other girls are good!

Well glad to hear it about the pup :)

and about you as well - MS sounds like the most horrid thing ever so I hope when its my time it is very limited or not at all... yikes.. Keep a box of saltines in your desk! :)


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies.. eager to hear from Barb and Nat this morning.... was thinking of you all weekend!

CD8 for me... this is almost as boring as the 2ww lol...usually I start my OPK on CD10 so that would be Thursday. I may do one tomorrow for shits and giggles though..

I ordered a new Kindle online that should arrive today... mine is so old and this one is much better and will be good for my trip and the long plane ride.

Back at work and hating it!!

xoxo


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya where is everybody!? Hope the weekend was good! I hate the early weeks of a cycle, mine were long so it was annoyingly boring to wait til cd 21 etc for O! That reminds me I should charge my Kindle and put a few things on it, haven't used it in ages!


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies....happy Canada day to meg barbs chere and talia...:)
> Hope your having a good one.:thumbup:
> 
> Hi barb....I do see a faint line on the frer....totally get how your confused about it all...I had a shadow on my frer this afternoon...kicking myself that I didn't save it for Wednesday...I have one left but was kind of hoping I would use that to conform a bfp instead...:wacko:
> Checked my cervix aswell and it's Los...wierd eh.
> I hope that your lines gets darker barbs...:flower: and all the best of luck with your bloods tmr too.
> 
> 
> Hiya meg...no never been on clomid or fermara but have been researching possible things to bring up with doctor in August...clomid was a possible untill barbs mentioned the lining factor and so I read up about it and suggested fermara is the "new" clomid...
> Altho it does go on about age with fermara....so not so sure about it untill doctor advises or not...
> Been taking frers and ic's....I frer 'd 11dpo /13 dpo....but today's is like a grey faint shadow...don't hold out much for it....
> My temp on the other hand it amaizballs....almost triphasic....very confusing all this symptom versus data clashing...
> Oh and today I barfed for England....out of nowhere....all of a sudden I felt an urge -from the stomach and I thought uh oh....and before I knew it I was running to the loo...and I was sick...not nice at all....
> I feel ok...not unwell or anything...confused dot com.
> 
> Ashley....what's happening with you love?......have you managed to get that thing sorted out...are you joining us again...miss you :flower:
> I want to be that bad friend that you mother did want you hanging out with again lmao...
> Hope your ok tho.:)
> 
> Chere....how are you love? Ok I hope...what cd are you now? :)
> 
> Momma....are you ovulating this cycle? ...started your packing yet?...enough room for me is there? Lol
> I is only small...surely there's a little pocket somewhere lol
> Have a great time won't you...sun sea sangria...lots of sex ...lol
> I know a great gift you can get us all from your holiday....a bfp! From all that sweet loving on your anniversary lol....good luck ok. :flower:
> 
> Well ladies I am dumbstruck...disappointed...and most of all gutted...I hold out no hope for this cycle now :(
> All I can do is sit this one out till af arrives....booooooo to her!
> I would be flabbergasted if a bfp was to show now...
> 
> I do hope someone gets there bfp this fine July....good luck everybody...baby dust to us all eh.shed loads of it...lol
> 
> I will be back later to see if any good news has happened...fx for you barbs...:)
> 
> Avouir for now ladies
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hi there nat. How r u? Im still rootin for sum bfps this month...seems evwryone havin so many struggles it bums me. As for me..nope still no pos opk or anything..no o signs..im on cd (idk) lol af is due on july 13..im sure she gona show again as im not ovulating. Im gona see doc wenbi return from bahamas..and yup I have begun my packing, soooo bummed though. I leave on the 12th and return on 17th and af due on the 13!! Wth..im gona have af my whole trip! Booooooo..but I reckon I deal w it. Lol im glad to ve goin on vaca...I hope everyone is well...:)


----------



## barbikins

Hello Ladies!

Sorry to hear about your pup too! Sending positive vibes xoxox

Well I landed myself in ER last night. I got a 9 stitch laceration across my thumb from broken glass doing dishes. Mega Ouch :( Typing is slow lol. On my right hand no less lol. I am so accident prone.

Well I went for bloods and waiting to hear back. Odd thing happened last night while I was at the hospital was that after I went to the washroom I had lots of bright red blood on the TP. Thought I got my period. But that was it. I only have the tiniest of brown spotting...and barely. Anyway I don't know what to think about that one. I will have to email the nurse. My urine test is stark white. I know im out but strange. Anyway, awaiting that dreadful call with the sympathetic voice on the other end saying its a negative test.

How is everyone else? xo
Nat, test today?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your pup too! Sending positive vibes xoxox
> 
> Well I landed myself in ER last night. I got a 9 stitch laceration across my thumb from broken glass doing dishes. Mega Ouch :( Typing is slow lol. On my right hand no less lol. I am so accident prone.
> 
> Well I went for bloods and waiting to hear back. Odd thing happened last night while I was at the hospital was that after I went to the washroom I had lots of bright red blood on the TP. Thought I got my period. But that was it. I only have the tiniest of brown spotting...and barely. Anyway I don't know what to think about that one. I will have to email the nurse. My urine test is stark white. I know im out but strange. Anyway, awaiting that dreadful call with the sympathetic voice on the other end saying its a negative test.
> 
> How is everyone else? xo
> Nat, test today?

Barb that is nuts about your hand - yikes ! Sorry about that.. it will feel much better in a few days... I bet that was freaky though!!

As far as the AF stuff goes - that really IS bizarre... to go from bright red to brown and nothing. If your urine wasnt stark I would be more hopeful .. I know the wait for the call is just shitty esp when you feel confident in the result. I hope its wrong but I trust your gut Barb. If its coming I hope it just comes on and gets over with so you can move onto the next cycle.:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Nat how are you doing? Have you tested? (stupid question I know)


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg!

Yeah my hand will mend but its super sore. omg I bled so much. it's a long cut...like 1" or so. 

How was your long weekend? All relaxed? I'm not ready for work at all either. I'm so sleepy today.

Yeah I will email my nurse about AF. I would like to move on. No cramps either or anything. So strange.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg!
> 
> Yeah my hand will mend but its super sore. omg I bled so much. it's a long cut...like 1" or so.
> 
> How was your long weekend? All relaxed? I'm not ready for work at all either. I'm so sleepy today.
> 
> Yeah I will email my nurse about AF. I would like to move on. No cramps either or anything. So strange.

*shudders* lol that sounds so painful poor girl! Nothing a nice cocktail wont fix... did I say that outloud?

Weekend was pretty good - I really wish the weather was better though! This coming weekend should be warmer though.


----------



## Petzy

PS Kelly Ripa really needs to FACK OFF with her damn toothpaste pop ups ughhhhh


----------



## barbikins

I agree about the weather. It wasn't horrible but we could have used more sun!

I downloaded "adblock" on firefox. you can selectively block ads. do it.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I agree about the weather. It wasn't horrible but we could have used more sun!
> 
> I downloaded "adblock" on firefox. you can selectively block ads. do it.

I would but I cant download anything on my work computer. its like a communist regime over here LOL


----------



## barbikins

oh that sux balls!!!!

where is Nat?! Nat!!!!

Well confirmed w/clinic - bfn. I knew it but it upset me. I'm feeling down & have all weekend. And I hate her tone...she does that sympathetic tone you know you're about to be braced for bad news. UGH.

i've sent my nurse an email about my spotting. i spotted this cycle & last cycle like 4 days before AF and I'm wondering if that's a cause for concern. I have one IUI left & then I'm not sure if we will keep doing it or not. I have Q's in Aug for the doc. I have to see my family doc next week to remove stitches so I'm going to ask her for a referal to do a second opinion.


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies :) ......ugh so sorry I been Mia today....had to go and pay some bills today...and got way layed by the city centre...I am pooped!....

Well something intresting to tell of.....I am officially triphasic...!
I don't know wth is happening bc my tests are still neg!....I even bought five lots of 20 miu's today in town...(less sensitive I know ) went test mad when I got home and still nothing! :( well actually I have a thee faintest of all faint grey line on cheepie frer....:wacko:
Can't even pick it up with camera...that sucks bc I would really love input on is test but no point as camera won't pick it up and so this site will make even the bestest of pics look shoddy quality...I guess I will have to see what happens tmr now...

Barbs I am soo sorry for your bfn today...and omg your poorly hand sounds horrific....9stitches? Wow must have been pretty deep....I can just picture you doing this dishes like I do...being (lets say....) not so carfull in a world of my own whilst in a crappy mood...and then an ooopsy happens....I would have been a right wimp with that lol...ESPECIALY the stiches! Lol
Hope your hand gets well soon.....we are totally the same when it comes to clumsiness lol...I do somthing everyday....I won't mention how I am band from my mums kitchen lol...
Very strange about your spotting too....defo bring it up at gp if you get no I reply from email...I hope she does email you.:flower:
Hope your ok barbs big :hugs:

Meg...Yaye opk ing it tmr....I hope your cycle is back on track for you..:thumbup:

Talia sorry to hear about your boxer...I love them dogs....I do hope she recovers well.:flower:

Natalieexo ....good luck with your ttc coming...we look forward to your joining us love...have a great holibob won't you ...:thumbup:


Well ill be back later ladies I have a nice bath awaiting me...woohoo...:)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> oh that sux balls!!!!
> 
> where is Nat?! Nat!!!!
> 
> Well confirmed w/clinic - bfn. I knew it but it upset me. I'm feeling down & have all weekend. And I hate her tone...she does that sympathetic tone you know you're about to be braced for bad news. UGH.
> 
> i've sent my nurse an email about my spotting. i spotted this cycle & last cycle like 4 days before AF and I'm wondering if that's a cause for concern. I have one IUI left & then I'm not sure if we will keep doing it or not. I have Q's in Aug for the doc. I have to see my family doc next week to remove stitches so I'm going to ask her for a referal to do a second opinion.

I probably say "that sucks balls' more than any other phrase. I think we are kindred spirits LMAOOO

So sorry about the phone call. The sensitive tone would irritate me SO much but at the same time if she said "hey guess what negative again" that would also piss me off.. what is the happy medium? I am not sure....

I am really glad you are asking for a second opinion and I really am eager to hear what they say. I am not sure about the spotting.. I thought you usually do get it a bit no? I dont spot beforehand so I would find that strange... just pink CM sometimes and the occasional chemical bahhhh lol no time for jokes??

Big hugs Barb.... I hope you go home, run off some steam, then have a nice glass and relax.:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies :) ......ugh so sorry I been Mia today....had to go and pay some bills today...and got way layed by the city centre...I am pooped!....
> 
> Well something intresting to tell of.....I am officially triphasic...!
> I don't know wth is happening bc my tests are still neg!....I even bought five lots of 20 miu's today in town...(less sensitive I know ) went test mad when I got home and still nothing! :( well actually I have a thee faintest of all faint grey line on cheepie frer....:wacko:
> Can't even pick it up with camera...that sucks bc I would really love input on is test but no point as camera won't pick it up and so this site will make even the bestest of pics look shoddy quality...I guess I will have to see what happens tmr now...
> 
> 
> Well ill be back later ladies I have a nice bath awaiting me...woohoo...:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hi Nat! Good to hear from you :) 

Sorry about those nasty BFN *******s ughhh - is AF due tomorrow?

You enjoy that bath and relax :)

I am glad you are seeing doc re fertility in August - it is good timing and you will get another cycle or two in there before the appt:hugs:


----------



## crazy84

Can I vent on here so I do t go crazy on someone?! My ex who is 35 is dating a girl who has just turned 20.... She has told him that she does not want him giving us any money...excuse me little girl...those are his kids whom he needs to support!! So needless to say I had to file child support today!! I hate that. Because he has always been so good.. But this little girl is just rotten... He also takes my 2 yr old to the park often because he loves kids and has become close to her...and she had the nuts to tell him to stay away from her!! She is 2 and she is innocent!! Grrrrr!!! Anyway.. Thanks for the rant.. Now I won't punch someone in the face!!


----------



## natjenson

Ok ladies I am doing myself in here...I have looked at this test(the cheepie frer!) over a dozen times....you see a faint line right....it came up straight away...has colour but is very faint...it's not 100 % dry yet...

The other two tests are purple one 10 mui...and green one is 20 mui...

I am afraid now not HOPFULL?...I can except an evap...but if this is me in the line for a chem too then fuck that sucks ass- balls and everything! 
(Sorry barbs lol had to steal your balls one i thought that was really funny)

So what do you think me petals? ...:flower:
Oh btw I'm 14 dpo! And I also had a faint one like this yesterday on a cheepie frer.but fainter...


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## natjenson

Here's another-tweeked...so you can see the line better on this site...

Hardly had to tweek it...just pulled a little colour through and dimmed it slightly...:wacko:


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmm how bout odd as balls? But not really... Implantation can happen late and then it takes a bit for hcg to rise even to 10 miu. I see it on all three verry faint but I think the big one and the 10 miu one have colour if anything. I dunno. When are you due for AF? Anything down there? Strange city!


----------



## natjenson

OurLilFlu said:


> Hmm how bout odd as balls? But not really... Implantation can happen late and then it takes a bit for hcg to rise even to 10 miu. I see it on all three verry faint but I think the big one and the 10 miu one have colour if anything. I dunno. When are you due for AF? Anything down there? Strange city!

Thanks for replying talia...glad you can see it too....I thought I was driving myself mad ha ha....
Af due in t minus 32 hrs....lol....Thursday...
Tmi ....but I usually "dry up" 3/4 days before af...and I have had loads of cm...keeping having to go and check if af has arrive bc I keep having that "funny feeling " down there...lol...
Was barfing yesterday. And very nausous 9dpo...nausous today to...lots of gagging like I'm going to be sick....
Ahhh this sucks if it all for nothing...what a cruel trick my body is playing ...

And I like your odd balls...ha ha...it all fits together well actually...sucks odd ass balls....pmsl....:haha:

You know this is really odd...I haven't had one single evap with my new tests and now I get these suspicious lines that I can't yet trust ha ha...
:dohh: I dunno....
Ill have to wait for the morning...

On another note....my triphasic nots tell me I may have implanted on cd 24... That makes it 6 dpo....working it all out surely I should have some sort of line by now eh...:wacko:

Thankyou talia...hope your having a great evening:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

It's definitely super faint but I trust you saw colour, it's so hard to get that on camera. It's definitely confusing, your symptoms seem promising but the triphasic at 6 dpo would be strange to get a line so late... Well keep testing til AF which I'm sure was the plan! I'll be watching!


----------



## Petzy

Nat I am holding on tight here for progession pics tomorrow. Major FX for you. I have crap line eye and can't see but I trust you and Talia! Maybe you did implant late interesting...... Stay away you trampy whore of a witch bitch!


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Nat I am holding on tight here for progession pics tomorrow. Major FX for you. I have crap line eye and can't see but I trust you and Talia! Maybe you did implant late interesting...... Stay away you trampy whore of a witch bitch!


:rofl: :rofl: :thumbup: That was hilairious!!! 

Thankyou meg....ill try and deliver some good news but I'm not feeling very confident...I have this niggling feeling it's a cruel trick on me...:(

Ill have to wait for D day I suspect :(

:rofl: gawsh I laughed so hard at that...I hope the silly slut stays away! Lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah yes! Loving the name calling. I'm hoping for progression too. It's damn hard to see but FX! I think that would be the biggest most needed uplift this thread needs right now! Ooo-wee I could get excited about that for sure :happydance:


----------



## barbikins

Hello.Nat! 
I am having a very hard time seeing a second line. If I look long enough there may be something on the top and bottom test. But inconclusive for me. I hope the lines get darker and you're pregnant! The barfing and nausea is very suspect! Can't wait to see your tests tomorrow morning!

Well hubby and I decided we try IUI this month then a month on our own in August and go back to IUI potentially with a new doctor. 
Next Friday I have a physical.with my doctor and to take my stitches out so I will ask for a new federal. Maybe it's just a matter of time. 

Ladies we need bfps!
Nat are the lines you see all pink?


----------



## barbikins

crazy84 said:


> Can I vent on here so I do t go crazy on someone?! My ex who is 35 is dating a girl who has just turned 20.... She has told him that she does not want him giving us any money...excuse me little girl...those are his kids whom he needs to support!! So needless to say I had to file child support today!! I hate that. Because he has always been so good.. But this little girl is just rotten... He also takes my 2 yr old to the park often because he loves kids and has become close to her...and she had the nuts to tell him to stay away from her!! She is 2 and she is innocent!! Grrrrr!!! Anyway.. Thanks for the rant.. Now I won't punch someone in the face!!

I'm sorry hun..I have a step daughter with a nutcase mom..its not easy. Hang in there and breathe. Your ex cannot refuse to pay. And he's an idiot not to apems time with his child.


----------



## ChereMichelle

natjenson said:


> Here's another-tweeked...so you can see the line better on this site...
> 
> Hardly had to tweek it...just pulled a little colour through and dimmed it slightly...:wacko:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

It's no secret I suck at reading these tests or seeing much of anything, dammit. I trust in what you saw though, and like the symptoms I'm reading!!:happydance:


----------



## ChereMichelle

Petzy said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Happy Canada Day to all ;-) I should be O'ing soon, within days so the race is, once again, on...we've been BD'ing lots lately. Not really the right time to conceive, but the moments just been striking us both which is nice. Had a whirlwind weekend of go-go-go and today, I just wanted to stop lol. So we did nothing special for canada day. The festivities are always so jam packed plus we're having a little heat wave for the west coast and the thought of being in a huge sweaty crowd wasn't sounding like the best place to me. So home in a cool breeze, in the shade, with my guy and the pets is all I want now.
> 
> Sorry for the damn BFN's I've read about. I haven't quite caught up- as usual- lol, but working on it. I read enough to know another cycle is over for a few of my ladies and that sucks. I saw a very preggo, beautiful woman today coming out of Marshalls. She was blonde, trim, perfect basketball bump under her gorgeous tight sundress....it was so hot but she looked radiant. I pointed her out to DH and sighed....
> 
> Love to all
> 
> Hi chere :). Sounds like you had a relaxing Canada day :). We did the same - absolutely nothing ! It was great. Literally got into bed at 7pm and watched movies and TV all night. It was very nice. DH works a lot so long weekends are cherished lol.
> 
> Sounds like you've been doing everything right! Lots of BDing and almost O time for you. Good luck Chere wouldn't a bfp be a nice silver lining to what you've been going through? Fingers crossed. You're almost in the 2ww! :)Click to expand...

Thank you Meg! Judging by my chart I haven't O'd yet but we're planning on hitting it alot lol....

Saturday was a party in the park with frisbee and drinks, food, I swear I gained weight so yesterday was nice and easy. I LOVE going to bed early too! LOL....love, love lying in bed and just relaxing.

Thanks for the well wishes, right back at you....lets hope...I'm not relishing the TWW but.........it's a comin'!


----------



## ChereMichelle

OurLilFlu said:


> I'm really sorry this cycle and this whole journey has been such a heartbreaker for everyone involved! I also really hope July is a special month for bfps. It was really touching of you to say my bfp was a bit of inspiration! I really hope you all muscle through the disappointment right now and go headstrong into the next cycle. I just know something has gotta give and these bfps will show!!
> AFM this Canada day weekend has been a worrisome one for us, Chere you might actually be able to help me out here... Our dog seemed to have had a spinal cord stroke / fce while we were at the lake. Kurtis's parents were babysitting thank god but our poor boxer sure is in rough shape. She's a lot better today, walking but with some stiffness, weak back legs, but its better than the partial paralysis she had yesterday morning heading to the vets... I drove 2 hrs straight home and took care of her... Now just to see how she recovers with lots of rest and some meds. :( anyways long story short I'm happy she's on the mend, the first phone call we got, the i laws though she dislocated both hips or broke her back.. Sigh phew it was not the case

I'm so sorry about your dog! It's heart breaking when they're hurt as we feel so damn helpless. Was the diagnosis actually a stroke? What meds? What is the prpgnosis and what are you doing for homecare? Sorry lots of questions...love and hope goes A LONG WAY in taking care of those we love- furry or not! Pls keep me posted.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well they couldn't actually diagnose without a ct, didnt have 3500$ for one but ruled out any breaks etc with an X-ray. It's technically a fibrocartilagenous embolism, she fits the symptoms exactly. Sudden onset of paralysis and pain, she lost control of her bowels immediately. But has been making great strides within half an hour of the injury. She's just on pain meds, antiinflammatories and muscle relaxers. Tramadol, robaxin and met-something. Lol prognosis is good especially since she was able to walk so quickly, many recover to 80+ % mobility with physio and rehab etc. for now she's on rest orders basically and see her improvement and reassess at the vet on Friday. I'm thinking of getting her to get some acupuncture or chiropractic if she's cleared to have it. FX but she's doing really well


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies....well it's bad new :(....
Woke up with cramping ...temp fell a little....I tested....one test has a faint pink line...other neg...but I had thee ultimate sign I'm about to start the big bleed...:(
Every month about 24 hrs before af starts I have a bubbling sound coming from "down there". Like someone's took the bath plug out (lol) ....af WILL be upon me by tonight/morning..:(....

I feel like such a punk!....
All my signs were so good!...triphasic-sickness-cramping and spotting around the right times-the major sore bbs....

It's got me thinking about the sickness.....I think I have somthing going on somwhere....I have doctors with Harry's lump tmr so I will certainly bring it up with her.

I hate to say it but I think I implanted late and it's not took too well :(
I can't think why my tests have done this....the tests I have I am VERY happy with-not one single evap or shadow line! Just strange that I get the lines on then and different brands.

I'm not even going to bother waiting my "real" frer now...save it for next cycle...

Well now if so under pressure....I have this one cycle left untill apt in August...

A heartbreaking thing happened today too....I have my tests on my fire place ....I went to walk into the room and saw oH bent over looking at them REAL hard...my heart sank!...
When I asked "are you ok there love" he turns around with my test in his hand looking so sad.....in a sence I am glad he wants this a badly as me but I also feel like I am not giving him what he wants either...I hate this feeling :( .....I also remember this feeling all to well and it was sort of what sank me into such a low last time....I need to be head strong here and try not to let my heart take over....or I will end up back in a place I never want to again...

It's looking more and more like we just may have to go the iui route after all....which gives me some hope but I just know that all that money is going to cripple us....dam it's so expensive here..and now with pete and his new job and new pay we won't be entitled to any help with the costs at all...that fecking sucks everything!
I dunno...we haven't actually set any ideas in stone yet but I just know my doctor is going to suggest it and send us to a specialist....she will be thinking ker Ching!...
I do hope not and still considers me a patient and not a way to help reduce the nhs debt....
And I hold out no confidence our referrals will be quick either....it's taken nearly three months to recieve my ruemathology apt...
Ok so as you can probably guess I just got quite down this morning...what a load of fecking shit eh!
Oh well -on with the next cycle and hope hope hope it works...I hope it does as my mum won't be supporting us through iui...she thinks we are messing with nature! Ha thanks ma!
Like I really need that opinion right now!

Sorry ladies I don't mean to drag the thread down on a low note :flower:
I feel alittle better now I have got it all of my chest now :thumbup:

Barbs your plan is good solid one...I think a change of clinic is a great idea...and I hope with all my heart you don't have to get that far and that your preggo before the new apt with them...I hope it all goes well at your doctors too and that they are sympathetic to your needs.:flower:

Meg you normally start your opks today right? How are they looking? Good I hope.:flower:

Chere...glad to hear you had a great weekend love :thumbsup:
Gl with all that bd-ing love...big fx for you.:flower:

Ashley ...:hugs: sorry to hear that silly little girl bitch is trying to interfere with what sounds like a good routine....she will one day realise what trouble she is causing as karma has it's ways of pay back!.....and sorry your ex is so under her thumb...hopefully he stands up to her.
So when do you plan to test ? Lol ...:flower:

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone ladies...I am being trampled all over here lol...so got to go lol...
I will be back later ok :flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Morning ladies....well it's bad new :(....
> Woke up with cramping ...temp fell a little....I tested....one test has a faint pink line...other neg...but I had thee ultimate sign I'm about to start the big bleed...:(
> Every month about 24 hrs before af starts I have a bubbling sound coming from "down there". Like someone's took the bath plug out (lol) ....af WILL be upon me by tonight/morning..:(....
> 
> I feel like such a punk!....
> All my signs were so good!...triphasic-sickness-cramping and spotting around the right times-the major sore bbs....
> 
> It's got me thinking about the sickness.....I think I have somthing going on somwhere....I have doctors with Harry's lump tmr so I will certainly bring it up with her.
> 
> I hate to say it but I think I implanted late and it's not took too well :(
> I can't think why my tests have done this....the tests I have I am VERY happy with-not one single evap or shadow line! Just strange that I get the lines on then and different brands.
> 
> I'm not even going to bother waiting my "real" frer now...save it for next cycle...
> 
> Well now if so under pressure....I have this one cycle left untill apt in August...
> 
> A heartbreaking thing happened today too....I have my tests on my fire place ....I went to walk into the room and saw oH bent over looking at them REAL hard...my heart sank!...
> When I asked "are you ok there love" he turns around with my test in his hand looking so sad.....in a sence I am glad he wants this a badly as me but I also feel like I am not giving him what he wants either...I hate this feeling :( .....I also remember this feeling all to well and it was sort of what sank me into such a low last time....I need to be head strong here and try not to let my heart take over....or I will end up back in a place I never want to again...
> 
> It's looking more and more like we just may have to go the iui route after all....which gives me some hope but I just know that all that money is going to cripple us....dam it's so expensive here..and now with pete and his new job and new pay we won't be entitled to any help with the costs at all...that fecking sucks everything!
> I dunno...we haven't actually set any ideas in stone yet but I just know my doctor is going to suggest it and send us to a specialist....she will be thinking ker Ching!...
> I do hope not and still considers me a patient and not a way to help reduce the nhs debt....
> And I hold out no confidence our referrals will be quick either....it's taken nearly three months to recieve my ruemathology apt...
> Ok so as you can probably guess I just got quite down this morning...what a load of fecking shit eh!
> Oh well -on with the next cycle and hope hope hope it works...I hope it does as my mum won't be supporting us through iui...she thinks we are messing with nature! Ha thanks ma!
> Like I really need that opinion right now!
> 
> Sorry ladies I don't mean to drag the thread down on a low note :flower:
> I feel alittle better now I have got it all of my chest now :thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat I am sorry about AF coming on.... and I am sorry you had that experience with DH looking at your tests. I am the same.. I want DH to want it as badly but I dont want to let him down. I completely understand that feeling. You do not have to apologize for venting and I am glad it made you feel even a little bit better.... I think its good to consider IUI and other options for sure but hopefully you wont end up needing to... Glad you have appt coming up with the doctor to explore your options. You have been pg before and I know it took some time so I really hope that a BFP comes very soon Nat. I want to give you a huge hug right now!! You have such a positive spirit that always helps me through my ups and downs.... :) Dont worry about what your mum says - "nature" is whatever we want it to be. Its natural to have a baby - period - doesnt matter how to you get it! IUI, IVF, Adoption, its all the same outcome! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Petzy

CD9 today, started my OPK a day earlier than usual. It was as light as I expected so thats good in that its probably a normal cycle - we will see! I dont expect a positive until Monday or so....I am taking my EPO, Materna and Vitamin D every day.

Came home last night and did a workout - somethinig was wrong with my treadmill so I did one of my P90 videos... ate and drank too much crap this weekend so Im going to be a good girl until my trip lol....

Tired today but hey its humpday and 2 more days after this till the weekend xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh Nat :hugs: sorry about that witch bitch coming. I had my FX so hard for you! It just broke my heart reading about your dh looking at the tests! But it will come! You both will be basking in that utter joy again when your bfp shows up! I think it's really positive to get some answers at the specialist and considering some options :) much love from over here!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies,

I'm so sorry Nat. You & I are both feeling quite glum this month.
I've been feeling sad since that last IUI appointment. This past weekend I've felt depressed & I still feel it. I'm not in a good place either.
And some times that's just how it's going to be. 
IUI is a great option & it might not be too expensive? I forgot do you know the cost? it costs us almost $600/month for two IUI's. We do it back to back. Some doctors only do 1 IUI. That would cost $300. I'm glad my DH is on board to keep trying IUI after August. I get scared some times because he's very practical & frugal & he doesn't need this as much as I do. And some days I worry he'll pull the plug on me or suggest a long break. But he made me feel better yesterday by saying we don't have to stop IUI. Because like you, Nat, I feel like I have to make this one "count". Ugh.

I'm going today to grab more Maca, R.R.tea & Bromine. 

Whoo Meg, I hope it happens again for you soon & successfully.
I've kept really active all weekend & plan to go for a run today after work.
Have my SD again this evening. Her presence this weekend made things harder on me. I need a little break from her. She's gone until the weekend AFTER this coming up....which will be a good break. I just find sometimes it's salt rubbing in wound when she's around and I'm finding out I'm not pregnant. And she was so needy with her dad this week which just made it worse.
FX


----------



## ChereMichelle

Oh Nat, I'm so sorry. Sorry for everything, for you, for everyone...why is it so damn easy for those who don't seem to want kids or care? But forget what your mother says- it's not messing with nature. We're lucky to have these options now, think back a hundred years ago - women didn't. Not everyone has the same "plumbing" and some people, need a little help. Science and medicine has come along way so lets use it if it's available.:thumbup:

I had no idea it was so reasonably priced tho, thanks Barb. I say reasonable lightly, I'm broke lol...BUT I can see it's a more feasible route than some others. 

I still haven't O'd...but we're hoping to catch the egg....IF I even have any. I always think of that too. (age) If we're not preg by end of this cycle we're off to my GP for a referral to a specialist. I don't have time on my side. But it gives me such hope reading the over 35 boards on here and the amount of women who conceive naturally at my age. I feel hopeful- sometimes.

Must finish coffee, already we're in the mid 20's over here.....summer!
xo:hugs:


----------



## ChereMichelle

OurLilFlu said:


> Well they couldn't actually diagnose without a ct, didnt have 3500$ for one but ruled out any breaks etc with an X-ray. It's technically a fibrocartilagenous embolism, she fits the symptoms exactly. Sudden onset of paralysis and pain, she lost control of her bowels immediately. But has been making great strides within half an hour of the injury. She's just on pain meds, antiinflammatories and muscle relaxers. Tramadol, robaxin and met-something. Lol prognosis is good especially since she was able to walk so quickly, many recover to 80+ % mobility with physio and rehab etc. for now she's on rest orders basically and see her improvement and reassess at the vet on Friday. I'm thinking of getting her to get some acupuncture or chiropractic if she's cleared to have it. FX but she's doing really well

Metacam? Non steroidal anti inflammatory lol....yay! This all sounds so positive. I have to say we've not seen anything like this at my clinic in recent years- more seizures than strokes, but the prognosis is good. I'm a firm believer in the love animals, and us when we're sick, does wonders. We have some clients at my clinic who literally will do anything and the power of hope is limitless. Keep showering her with attention! Let me know what they say on Friday!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm so sorry Nat. You & I are both feeling quite glum this month.
> I've been feeling sad since that last IUI appointment. This past weekend I've felt depressed & I still feel it. I'm not in a good place either.
> And some times that's just how it's going to be.
> IUI is a great option & it might not be too expensive? I forgot do you know the cost? it costs us almost $600/month for two IUI's. We do it back to back. Some doctors only do 1 IUI. That would cost $300. I'm glad my DH is on board to keep trying IUI after August. I get scared some times because he's very practical & frugal & he doesn't need this as much as I do. And some days I worry he'll pull the plug on me or suggest a long break. But he made me feel better yesterday by saying we don't have to stop IUI. Because like you, Nat, I feel like I have to make this one "count". Ugh.
> 
> I'm going today to grab more Maca, R.R.tea & Bromine.
> 
> Whoo Meg, I hope it happens again for you soon & successfully.
> I've kept really active all weekend & plan to go for a run today after work.
> Have my SD again this evening. Her presence this weekend made things harder on me. I need a little break from her. She's gone until the weekend AFTER this coming up....which will be a good break. I just find sometimes it's salt rubbing in wound when she's around and I'm finding out I'm not pregnant. And she was so needy with her dad this week which just made it worse.
> FX

Good for you keeping active.... I think it helps the mood at lot actually. But I take vitamin D every day to keep me sane too lol and the fact that it helps with TTC is a bonus I suppose...

I am glad DH is supportive of continuing with IUI... I can imagine that is a budget breaker but the goal is money well spent , right? My DH is also practical and somewhat frugal so I know he would cringe a little at that... I hope we wont need to but at this point anything is possible.

Are you close at all with your SD? Have you bonded on any level? Part of me can see how hard that would be - salt in the wound and what not - the other part wonders if it could not help a little to have a strong relationship there. but I dont know the situation and it sounds like her mother is a little whacked which never helps...

Has AF shown up Barb? full force or what?


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> Oh Nat, I'm so sorry. Sorry for everything, for you, for everyone...why is it so damn easy for those who don't seem to want kids or care? But forget what your mother says- it's not messing with nature. We're lucky to have these options now, think back a hundred years ago - women didn't. Not everyone has the same "plumbing" and some people, need a little help. Science and medicine has come along way so lets use it if it's available.:thumbup:
> 
> I had no idea it was so reasonably priced tho, thanks Barb. I say reasonable lightly, I'm broke lol...BUT I can see it's a more feasible route than some others.
> 
> I still haven't O'd...but we're hoping to catch the egg....IF I even have any. I always think of that too. (age) If we're not preg by end of this cycle we're off to my GP for a referral to a specialist. I don't have time on my side. But it gives me such hope reading the over 35 boards on here and the amount of women who conceive naturally at my age. I feel hopeful- sometimes.
> 
> Must finish coffee, already we're in the mid 20's over here.....summer!
> xo:hugs:

Well said, re science, Chere :)

I think its good to get your referral going just in case but there are a lot of women who do conceive in their 40's naturally. that being said It is a good plan and smarter to do it now than wait I think... You should feel hopeful for sure :)


----------



## crazy84

Nat- sorry dang Af!!!! Maybe she won't show though!!! :/
Hmmmm....when will i test?? I would be lying if I said I hadn't already!!! Lmao!!! Just wanted to give it a try.... Now I won't test again until the 8th or 9th! :)


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Nat- sorry dang Af!!!! Maybe she won't show though!!! :/
> Hmmmm....when will i test?? I would be lying if I said I hadn't already!!! Lmao!!! Just wanted to give it a try.... Now I won't test again until the 8th or 9th! :)

Best of luck Crazy :) How many DPO are you today?


----------



## crazy84

Not far enough!! Lol I am on cd 16...... I don't know for sure when I ovulated... I know I had ewcm cd11&12 and the back to creamy... So I think it happened maybe cd 12


----------



## barbikins

Heya!

Chere, yep IUI is reasonable especially between the two of us it's $300/month each expense. We can manage it. We can't afford IVF so that's not going to be an option even though I am sure my RE will bring it up in Aug if I am not pregnant.

Meg, I do have a strong relationship w/my SD but it doesn't make it easy. It actually made it intolerable after loosing my daughter & it took a long time after that to come back full circle. But there is still some residual resentment because she gets to be here & have her dad & another crazy woman gave him a live,healthy child. And there is nothing more I wish that our baby was still here to be a part of our family too. 
I had a very hard time seeing him be all daddy to her & loving. And some times it is too now when its moments when I'm really down about our infertility. I'd say it's a pretty normal reaction. It would make this much easier on me if he wasn't a dad too. But it's not the case.

PS: I accidentally bought MACA not in capsules. FAKING GROSS. I opened it too so no exchanging it :( FAK me.

spotting ramped up but no AF yet. It's due today tho.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Chere, I'll keep you updated for sure, I just had my evening shift cancelled at the hospital so I booked in with our vet for tonight. Hopefully she gets the all clear and I hope to learn some exercises to help her back leg weakness. And yes she's been the centre of attention, as always, Sunday I basically just laid with her on the floor or the couch beside her massaging her legs to help the stiffness. Poor thing. Anyways I feel like I'm hijacking the thread when I gush about my pup lol 

Hope everyone is having a great July day!


----------



## crazy84

Ok girls... This is totally disgusting.... But I need to ask because I googled it and got mixed answers.....I just checked my cm and I had yellowish snot like and crazy stretchy cm...wth??? No smell.... I don't suspect an infection....ok...I read it can be a good sign...but I also read this one post from a lady that said that was what she got when she ovulated!!!! So now I am all over here like wth?? Lol


----------



## barbikins

sounds like Egg White Cervical Mucus...which is extremely fertile. Get BDing!!!! FX


----------



## Petzy

Barb - I understand what you are saying about your DS - that makes complete sense to me. That would be very difficult. It certainly makes it more complicated. I wish you didnt have that added to deal with on top of your loss... I really hope that BFP comes soon so your family can be whole :) xoxo


----------



## barbikins

Aw thanks Meg. I feel the same way. All the time.
I can't wait for this weekend just DH & I....ahhhhhh


----------



## barbikins

I just want AF to faking start! maybe my run will induce it? LOL


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> I just want AF to faking start! maybe my run will induce it? LOL

Hi barb :flower:

Thankyou so much for your kind words and support.:thumbup:
Re:the run!....that should defo help to bring along af....I happen to know walking can make bleeding heavier so it should certainly help to bring it on too...or at least speed things up alittle.:thumbup:

Can I share a little on my experiance with how you feel about sd...TOTALLY understand how you feel....
My story is about my niece so I suppose it's not quite the same but I had a very close relationship with her from birth....she was a prem and I literally help to raise her as my bum of a brother skipped out of town when she came along...(the flaming coward!)
Anyways....I was extremely close with her and is a part of her life in a big way still but before I had Harry I also felt like I was holding back abit as all I wanted was my own child....my brother who didn't get this -I felt like he would rub his fertility in my face!....he has 5 kids....to none of which he financially supports or raises....I resent him in a big way and this affected my relationship with my niece back then....I wouldn't allow myself to get too emotionally attached as I knew she wasn't mine but on the other hand I loved her with all of my heart....and then when Harry came along I found that I no longer had all of the time I used to have with her...I still make time but now I just want to concentrate solely on my son and now she is old enough to "hold her own" I hope she can understand that. She is ten and is also very needy...which I must admit annoys the hell out of me bc she will do something to revert the attention back to her when I am trying to do something important...grrrrr lol
So I can totally relate to how you feel about the bond and how sometimes you can't allow yourself to have that connection because all you want is your own family...and it breaks my heart how you say that dh shows his affection towards his dd around you when you feel like this....I suppose he can't NOT do it but in a sense it must hurt you still.:hugs:
And your sd mommy sounds like a nightmare...how patient you must be barb...

As for us both being down about this cycle this month...feck it's bad this time...I have cryed non stop today...on and off...
I found myself in tesco's today frantically searching for something that could help us with ttc this last cycle...like a crazy lady fighting back the tears reading all of the ladles and completely not paying attention to who I was stood in the way of...
I am sorry your down too barb and that your iui wasn't sucessfull again...I admire how you manage to hold it together...I am really scared about if we go for the iui I would end up flipping out and end up with that black cloud above me again...I am like that barb I tend to MAKE myself vulnerable to these situations and buckle under pressure.:( which sucks!
I am normally quite strong but when things go beyond my control I hate it ! 
Big :hugs: to you love.
Well I hope af Hurrys herself along so you can get the show back on the road...:thumbup:

Are you going to chill with a bottle o wine this weekend?...do somthing for yourself again I say...get some me time in!...you could do with it guess...clean slate -new beginnings and a renewed heart full of hope.
Well I will pray for that for you tonight anyways lol...:thumbup:

You take care barb and I hope your run goes well...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...:flower:

Thankyou all sooo much for your lovely messages...and support.
Gawsh I am soo down about this cycle today...and angry!.....why why why isn't it working...something's wrong I just know....
I just can't do this waiting game all over again!...
I have cryed myself out...my eyes are even bloodshot with the tears and tiredness....
I feel like I have just lost the last year of my life...counting the days away...I cannot honestly recall much over the last year....like I am in a world of my own here...
We all feel the same about our journeys....how why we all seem to being robbed of our entitlements as a woman as a wife as a daughter,sister ect...
I am not paying attention to extended family's....I feel so selfish :(
Ii just hope everyone can forgive me :(
Nobody has said this but today when I listened to other members of my family it's like they have all moved forward with out me- but I see that I have done this to myself!

Nether the less if they truly love me then surely they must understand my plight my mission? Right ?

Ugh! I feel like a soggy wet paper bag...lol....and I still joke! :(

I officially think I shall call June the shitest month so far.....it's produced bad news for most of us!
In some ways it's has brought us new hopes and inspirations...:thumbup: which I am glad about bc I think with out the goodness that we had from it I probably would have lost the plot today if we didn't . Lol

Anyways so so so sorry to come on here with my sorrows...I may just take up some wine and drown them instead lol...
Hay not a bad Idea that . Lol...

Well you lovely ladies take care ok and I will be for sure back tomorrow to complain about the slut arriving lol...

Night night all...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Update: the witch arrived! Finally... Blessing & a curse LOL. Facking wretched witch.

Nat, I'm so sorry you're so down. And You know what, I feel the things you feel. There are times I feel like a crazy woman. And I totally have forgotten a big portion of last year. There are gaps that I actually can't recollect. And I remember talking about this with friends & my therapist. It's just so consuming. I dont know what finally clicked but since the MC in March I am less invested. I bought 50 tests & used like half? I have enough for this cycle. I used to be testing like a mad person every time I went pee.
I think in time this will lessen for you too & you'll feel calmer. Or I hope so. I feel better now than I did any time last year. Last year was a write off for me.
Just hang in there knowing you have your appointment in August. Best thing you can do is test everything out. Find if there is an issue. It may just be that since your MC in January your body's not ready just yet. It will happen though.

I've pulled myself away from some friends & family too...so I know what you're feeling. I am not feeling very social at all. Haven't in a very long time. I notice it a lot at work.
But that's just what it is. I have loving people who stuck it through :)
And I remember you mentioning your niece. It's hard some times to be around small children when you want one of your own & it's not happening. So many varieties of salt to rub in the wound!

So did AF arrive? Are we cycle buddies?! I have cramps now :(

Meg, hows the OPK???


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies...:flower:
> 
> Thankyou all sooo much for your lovely messages...and support.
> Gawsh I am soo down about this cycle today...and angry!.....why why why isn't it working...something's wrong I just know....
> I just can't do this waiting game all over again!...
> I have cryed myself out...my eyes are even bloodshot with the tears and tiredness....
> I feel like I have just lost the last year of my life...counting the days away...I cannot honestly recall much over the last year....like I am in a world of my own here...
> We all feel the same about our journeys....how why we all seem to being robbed of our entitlements as a woman as a wife as a daughter,sister ect...
> I am not paying attention to extended family's....I feel so selfish :(
> Ii just hope everyone can forgive me :(
> Nobody has said this but today when I listened to other members of my family it's like they have all moved forward with out me- but I see that I have done this to myself!
> 
> Nether the less if they truly love me then surely they must understand my plight my mission? Right ?
> 
> Ugh! I feel like a soggy wet paper bag...lol....and I still joke! :(
> 
> I officially think I shall call June the shitest month so far.....it's produced bad news for most of us!
> In some ways it's has brought us new hopes and inspirations...:thumbup: which I am glad about bc I think with out the goodness that we had from it I probably would have lost the plot today if we didn't . Lol
> 
> Anyways so so so sorry to come on here with my sorrows...I may just take up some wine and drown them instead lol...
> Hay not a bad Idea that . Lol...
> 
> Well you lovely ladies take care ok and I will be for sure back tomorrow to complain about the slut arriving lol...
> 
> Night night all...:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat I am sorry you are feeling this way.

And I totally agree! June was a total shit month!!! Except for OurLilFlu lol :)

I really hope the upcoming months brings us all some long awaited good news.

Hang tight until your August appt Nat - you are doing everything right and perhaps a mental break is something overdue. Easier said than done of course but maybe try to feel confident that you have got an appt set, and you have one child so its very likely to happen soon. Dont feel like a failure or selfish. I understand that though. Maybe you should spend some time with your family as you mentioned you havent been giving them much attention this year.. perhaps some get togethers are in order this cycle and it gives you something to look foward to, as well as distract you from the evil 2ww.... Do you think you could ever take one month off of testing early and wait for AF? I did that for most of my cycles and it does help... just a thought.

Thinking of you and I hope you feel better today. xx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Update: the witch arrived! Finally... Blessing & a curse LOL. Facking wretched witch.
> 
> Nat, I'm so sorry you're so down. And You know what, I feel the things you feel. There are times I feel like a crazy woman. And I totally have forgotten a big portion of last year. There are gaps that I actually can't recollect. And I remember talking about this with friends & my therapist. It's just so consuming. I dont know what finally clicked but since the MC in March I am less invested. I bought 50 tests & used like half? I have enough for this cycle. I used to be testing like a mad person every time I went pee.
> I think in time this will lessen for you too & you'll feel calmer. Or I hope so. I feel better now than I did any time last year. Last year was a write off for me.
> Just hang in there knowing you have your appointment in August. Best thing you can do is test everything out. Find if there is an issue. It may just be that since your MC in January your body's not ready just yet. It will happen though.
> 
> I've pulled myself away from some friends & family too...so I know what you're feeling. I am not feeling very social at all. Haven't in a very long time. I notice it a lot at work.
> But that's just what it is. I have loving people who stuck it through :)
> And I remember you mentioning your niece. It's hard some times to be around small children when you want one of your own & it's not happening. So many varieties of salt to rub in the wound!
> 
> So did AF arrive? Are we cycle buddies?! I have cramps now :(
> 
> Meg, hows the OPK???

Barb! I am glad AF has shown - CD1 here you are!! blahhh eh??? FACK!!! 

Sorry you got the wrong maca... maybe you can put it in something to make it bearable? or are you going to pick up the capsules... I havent been taking it this cycle or last cycle with the antibiotics... maybe next month I will if nothing happens.

I havent taken an OPK today but I will in about an hour or so...

DH and I havent had succesful BD'ing this week.. hes been really stressed with work and a lot going on. I dont pressure him so I will just hope that now that my fertile days are starting we can get a few in before O....its so frustrating when this happens but usually it works out so we will see.


----------



## barbikins

ya faking blow donkey balls! but now i can get on with the show!
i hope this month will work!!!!!!!

i am thinking to go buy another bottle. its $40 but i cant handle the taste. i put it in a smoothie this am but its all i could taste. yuck. anyway i loved the energy it gave to me too! so worth it either way. maca has lots of health benefits.

good luck getting laid! lol....give him some booze to loosen up. lol!
ive been really stressed so i haven't been in da mood.


----------



## crazy84

Hey chicks!!! Well I bd just incase that was fertile cm yesterday!! Yay! Lol it's the 4th of July around here!! Hahaha ok there too...but it is our Independence Day so we will be out watching fire works tonight!! :) should be a good time! Hope y'all are having a great day!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> ya faking blow donkey balls! but now i can get on with the show!
> i hope this month will work!!!!!!!
> 
> i am thinking to go buy another bottle. its $40 but i cant handle the taste. i put it in a smoothie this am but its all i could taste. yuck. anyway i loved the energy it gave to me too! so worth it either way. maca has lots of health benefits.
> 
> good luck getting laid! lol....give him some booze to loosen up. lol!
> ive been really stressed so i haven't been in da mood.

haha thats a good idea lol - sometimes it makes ME sleepy though haha.... funny

Yeah go get a bottle so you dont hate taking it every day thats no good and you are right - lots of health benefits for sure :)

Lets all have positive thoughts and vibes for a good July on this damn thread and get some BFPs already haha..... even one in the group would give me hope! lol

work is so cray cray i need my little tiny human to help me escape LOL


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Hey chicks!!! Well I bd just incase that was fertile cm yesterday!! Yay! Lol it's the 4th of July around here!! Hahaha ok there too...but it is our Independence Day so we will be out watching fire works tonight!! :) should be a good time! Hope y'all are having a great day!!

Happy 4th of July to you and all our American friends on here! :):happydance:


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....having another bad day :(....
Went to the doctors about Harry's lump and that's all good news...it safe to live with for now...to be kept an eye on!

However whilst I was the I had a quick chat about firtility apt in August....she basically pissed all over my bonfire!...like I needed any more bad news today....but she delt the blow and it was hard...I have been a mess all day.....
She has told me because I have had a baby that there is NO help available unless I go private....I spent most of the afternoon on the Internet looking at private hospitals and clinics and I cannot find one anywhere near whe we live....the nearest being a 3hr drive away!
Got so upset I have abandoned ship for the rest of the day....will try again with a fresh mind tmr maybe.:thumbup:

So af has hit! The bitch! Lol....cd1 today.....Yaye barbs cycle buddies again :) 

Not in the best of moods with it-very tearful.:(

I really want to say sorry girls to brining the thread down low last night...once I started typing it all came out...:(

So to round it all up....August is off!...nowhere to turn and very little money to cover tests let alone treatment...blah! What a mess eh lol
Well time to think the next plan of action...

Hope all is well ladies...happy I dependance day to y'all Americanos...:happydance:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh Nat! I'm sorry you're feeling so down about all this :( re: fertility help is that just protocol where you are or is this doc just being a bag. Has no one out there heard of secondary infertility? Just because its worked once doesn't mean it will forever hold true. I find that quite insensitive. Sorry you have to go thru it. Well I just hope that this new cycle has something positive to show! Lay low for a little while and recoup your wee little heart, you know you don't have to apologize for needing our support, let it all out when you have to! :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> ya faking blow donkey balls! but now i can get on with the show!
> i hope this month will work!!!!!!!
> 
> i am thinking to go buy another bottle. its $40 but i cant handle the taste. i put it in a smoothie this am but its all i could taste. yuck. anyway i loved the energy it gave to me too! so worth it either way. maca has lots of health benefits.
> 
> good luck getting laid! lol....give him some booze to loosen up. lol!
> ive been really stressed so i haven't been in da mood.
> 
> haha thats a good idea lol - sometimes it makes ME sleepy though haha.... funny
> 
> Yeah go get a bottle so you dont hate taking it every day thats no good and you are right - lots of health benefits for sure :)
> 
> Lets all have positive thoughts and vibes for a good July on this damn thread and get some BFPs already haha..... even one in the group would give me hope! lol
> 
> work is so cray cray i need my little tiny human to help me escape LOLClick to expand...

LOL I want a little person so I can go on Mat leave too...I need a break from all the madness I've been through:) How nice would that be right?

OK cheerleaders get your pom poms for JULY!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## natjenson

Woo hoo Yaye...that's what I needed barb.....I managed a smile then ...Yaye,...ill be your cheerleader....1st place-top dog!....woohoo....B-A-B-Y bfp's all round this July! :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies....having another bad day :(....
> Went to the doctors about Harry's lump and that's all good news...it safe to live with for now...to be kept an eye on!
> 
> However whilst I was the I had a quick chat about firtility apt in August....she basically pissed all over my bonfire!...like I needed any more bad news today....but she delt the blow and it was hard...I have been a mess all day.....
> She has told me because I have had a baby that there is NO help available unless I go private....I spent most of the afternoon on the Internet looking at private hospitals and clinics and I cannot find one anywhere near whe we live....the nearest being a 3hr drive away!
> Got so upset I have abandoned ship for the rest of the day....will try again with a fresh mind tmr maybe.:thumbup:
> 
> So af has hit! The bitch! Lol....cd1 today.....Yaye barbs cycle buddies again :)
> 
> Not in the best of moods with it-very tearful.:(
> 
> I really want to say sorry girls to brining the thread down low last night...once I started typing it all came out...:(
> 
> So to round it all up....August is off!...nowhere to turn and very little money to cover tests let alone treatment...blah! What a mess eh lol
> Well time to think the next plan of action...
> 
> Hope all is well ladies...happy I dependance day to y'all Americanos...:happydance:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx


Glad to hear good news about harry! :thumbup::flower:

And I'm so sorry it's been made so difficult for you to find a private clinic. There are people that come to Toronto clinic's from far distances. It's not easy. Don't be sorry for venting...that's what this is for! For the good times and the bad :hugs: I never have qualms telling you guys my life sucks some days. It just DOES! So you cant get help through your town doctors because you already have a child? This concept is odd to me. We go to private clinic but that's the only choice. I'm so sorry hun...I am. I wish I could make it better for you. Just keep trying. Are you taking Maca? BTW the one supplement my clinic said I should be taking is QEnzyme10...think about adding this to your regime. I'm going to try & find the paperwork I got from my clinic that has the list of suggested suppliments & the dosage...OK?

xoxoxoxox


Ya cycle buddies!....too bad it aint baby bump buddies.


----------



## natjenson

OurLilFlu said:


> Oh Nat! I'm sorry you're feeling so down about all this :( re: fertility help is that just protocol where you are or is this doc just being a bag. Has no one out there heard of secondary infertility? Just because its worked once doesn't mean it will forever hold true. I find that quite insensitive. Sorry you have to go thru it. Well I just hope that this new cycle has something positive to show! Lay low for a little while and recoup your wee little heart, you know you don't have to apologize for needing our support, let it all out when you have to! :hugs:

:flower:thankyou talia...my doctor was quite brutal to me today :(.... And I don't think she realised how badly I was going to take it untill she layed it all off.
My local hospital private and and nhs only do tests for the women who want ivf....that's balls isn't it!....
I will have to research more tmr as I don't think I was in fit state of mind to do it today...it reduced me to tears at my mums and she said all the wrongs things and I walked out of the room in a strop on her...went back in and she went alittle easier on me...
I am going to ring my local private clinic tmr and ask some questions I think lol...get it all down I. Black and white and take it from there...

Thankyou for your kind words and support talia hope your feeling well love :flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies....having another bad day :(....
> Went to the doctors about Harry's lump and that's all good news...it safe to live with for now...to be kept an eye on!
> 
> However whilst I was the I had a quick chat about firtility apt in August....she basically pissed all over my bonfire!...like I needed any more bad news today....but she delt the blow and it was hard...I have been a mess all day.....
> She has told me because I have had a baby that there is NO help available unless I go private....I spent most of the afternoon on the Internet looking at private hospitals and clinics and I cannot find one anywhere near whe we live....the nearest being a 3hr drive away!
> Got so upset I have abandoned ship for the rest of the day....will try again with a fresh mind tmr maybe.:thumbup:
> 
> So af has hit! The bitch! Lol....cd1 today.....Yaye barbs cycle buddies again :)
> 
> Not in the best of moods with it-very tearful.:(
> 
> I really want to say sorry girls to brining the thread down low last night...once I started typing it all came out...:(
> 
> So to round it all up....August is off!...nowhere to turn and very little money to cover tests let alone treatment...blah! What a mess eh lol
> Well time to think the next plan of action...
> 
> Hope all is well ladies...happy I dependance day to y'all Americanos...:happydance:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> 
> Glad to hear good news about harry! :thumbup::flower:
> 
> And I'm so sorry it's been made so difficult for you to find a private clinic. There are people that come to Toronto clinic's from far distances. It's not easy. Don't be sorry for venting...that's what this is for! For the good times and the bad :hugs: I never have qualms telling you guys my life sucks some days. It just DOES! So you cant get help through your town doctors because you already have a child? This concept is odd to me. We go to private clinic but that's the only choice. I'm so sorry hun...I am. I wish I could make it better for you. Just keep trying. Are you taking Maca? BTW the one supplement my clinic said I should be taking is QEnzyme10...think about adding this to your regime. I'm going to try & find the paperwork I got from my clinic that has the list of suggested suppliments & the dosage...OK?
> 
> xoxoxoxox
> 
> 
> Ya cycle buddies!....too bad it aint baby bump buddies.Click to expand...

Awe thankyou barb! :flower:

Yeah I am on the maca and the q10... I have a list of it lol....
I'm on 40mg b6 daily then I double the dose in the ttw...
Maca daily
Prenatals
B complex daily
1000mg vit c daily
30 q10 daily
Zinc daily
Selenium daily

About to add magnesium -need to check what does is good yet tho...:thumbup:
Quite a list eh lol

I am seriously concidering getting fermara or clomid from clinic somehow...:wacko:
For multiple ov...need to check proto on that yet lol

You know barbs...I don't know why I have taken this sooo badly this time....
I am panicking...my doc was quite brutal with her advice today....she even said at one point DON'T HAVE SEX!!! Like what the fuck! Lol....ummmmmm I think that's probably not going to work then ha ha....
I'm not after immaculate conception here lol...

Tmr I am going to ring my local private clinic...(which do not cater for those who don't want ivf) and ask questions-mainly the one "why can't you give us tests? Why can't you administer treatment?"
I shall remind them my money is as good as anyone's right. Lol
This clinic came highly recommended aswell.pppppha!
Well I see what they say and take it from there.

Thankyou barbs so much for your support :flower::thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

So sorry AF came girls.

1 month, 1 weeks && 3 days until my last pill, i'm excited i wish it would come sooner, it makes me feel ill unless i take it with food, i cant wait to be rid of it lol 
Started folic on friday so thats a plus. I was just wondering if you think sex every other day rather than everyday is ok. I dont live with my fiance at the moment as i am a carer for my mam so i dont think i'll be moving in until later this year if not the beginning of next year. So i am hoping one day miss a day will be ok.


----------



## natjenson

Hi girls...:flower: anyone know anything about soy isoflavons....
I'm thinking of starting them tmr.:wacko:

I've read about it but has anyone got any extra info?...apparently it's like clomid but half as weak...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> ya faking blow donkey balls! but now i can get on with the show!
> i hope this month will work!!!!!!!
> 
> i am thinking to go buy another bottle. its $40 but i cant handle the taste. i put it in a smoothie this am but its all i could taste. yuck. anyway i loved the energy it gave to me too! so worth it either way. maca has lots of health benefits.
> 
> good luck getting laid! lol....give him some booze to loosen up. lol!
> ive been really stressed so i haven't been in da mood.
> 
> haha thats a good idea lol - sometimes it makes ME sleepy though haha.... funny
> 
> Yeah go get a bottle so you dont hate taking it every day thats no good and you are right - lots of health benefits for sure :)
> 
> Lets all have positive thoughts and vibes for a good July on this damn thread and get some BFPs already haha..... even one in the group would give me hope! lol
> 
> work is so cray cray i need my little tiny human to help me escape LOLClick to expand...
> 
> LOL I want a little person so I can go on Mat leave too...I need a break from all the madness I've been through:) How nice would that be right?
> 
> OK cheerleaders get your pom poms for JULY!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes!!!!! I am in :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies....having another bad day :(....
> Went to the doctors about Harry's lump and that's all good news...it safe to live with for now...to be kept an eye on!
> 
> However whilst I was the I had a quick chat about firtility apt in August....she basically pissed all over my bonfire!...like I needed any more bad news today....but she delt the blow and it was hard...I have been a mess all day.....
> She has told me because I have had a baby that there is NO help available unless I go private....I spent most of the afternoon on the Internet looking at private hospitals and clinics and I cannot find one anywhere near whe we live....the nearest being a 3hr drive away!
> Got so upset I have abandoned ship for the rest of the day....will try again with a fresh mind tmr maybe.:thumbup:
> 
> So af has hit! The bitch! Lol....cd1 today.....Yaye barbs cycle buddies again :)
> 
> Not in the best of moods with it-very tearful.:(
> 
> I really want to say sorry girls to brining the thread down low last night...once I started typing it all came out...:(
> 
> So to round it all up....August is off!...nowhere to turn and very little money to cover tests let alone treatment...blah! What a mess eh lol
> Well time to think the next plan of action...
> 
> Hope all is well ladies...happy I dependance day to y'all Americanos...:happydance:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> 
> Glad to hear good news about harry! :thumbup::flower:
> 
> And I'm so sorry it's been made so difficult for you to find a private clinic. There are people that come to Toronto clinic's from far distances. It's not easy. Don't be sorry for venting...that's what this is for! For the good times and the bad :hugs: I never have qualms telling you guys my life sucks some days. It just DOES! So you cant get help through your town doctors because you already have a child? This concept is odd to me. We go to private clinic but that's the only choice. I'm so sorry hun...I am. I wish I could make it better for you. Just keep trying. Are you taking Maca? BTW the one supplement my clinic said I should be taking is QEnzyme10...think about adding this to your regime. I'm going to try & find the paperwork I got from my clinic that has the list of suggested suppliments & the dosage...OK?
> 
> xoxoxoxox
> 
> 
> Ya cycle buddies!....too bad it aint baby bump buddies.Click to expand...
> 
> Awe thankyou barb! :flower:
> 
> Yeah I am on the maca and the q10... I have a list of it lol....
> I'm on 40mg b6 daily then I double the dose in the ttw...
> Maca daily
> Prenatals
> B complex daily
> 1000mg vit c daily
> 30 q10 daily
> Zinc daily
> Selenium daily
> 
> About to add magnesium -need to check what does is good yet tho...:thumbup:
> Quite a list eh lol
> 
> I am seriously concidering getting fermara or clomid from clinic somehow...:wacko:
> For multiple ov...need to check proto on that yet lol
> 
> You know barbs...I don't know why I have taken this sooo badly this time....
> I am panicking...my doc was quite brutal with her advice today....she even said at one point DON'T HAVE SEX!!! Like what the fuck! Lol....ummmmmm I think that's probably not going to work then ha ha....
> I'm not after immaculate conception here lol...
> 
> Tmr I am going to ring my local private clinic...(which do not cater for those who don't want ivf) and ask questions-mainly the one "why can't you give us tests? Why can't you administer treatment?"
> I shall remind them my money is as good as anyone's right. Lol
> This clinic came highly recommended aswell.pppppha!
> Well I see what they say and take it from there.
> 
> Thankyou barbs so much for your support :flower::thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

LOL re immaculate conception haha... What a dolt. 

Nat I am thinking of you today and here for you every step of this goddamn journey ! I'm g,ad you got this off your chest and never apologize for venting! We all need to do it and this is the safe place for that. Xoxo

And I think you have a good plan for july cycle. :happydance:

Definitely call the private clinic and update us... I find it so hard to believe that your doctor is not just a dickwad. Like how is that possible that you have less options for fertility consult because you have a child? That's crazy to me...


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> So sorry AF came girls.
> 
> 1 month, 1 weeks && 3 days until my last pill, i'm excited i wish it would come sooner, it makes me feel ill unless i take it with food, i cant wait to be rid of it lol
> Started folic on friday so thats a plus. I was just wondering if you think sex every other day rather than everyday is ok. I dont live with my fiance at the moment as i am a carer for my mam so i dont think i'll be moving in until later this year if not the beginning of next year. So i am hoping one day miss a day will be ok.

Hi Natalie. There is a lot of information that says that every day is not as good as every other day because it allows the sperm to build up. And I know that there are other people who do it every day and still get the BFP. So I don't think it really matters so much and is likely an individual thing. But if you are doing it every other day at least then you should be just fine.


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi girls...:flower: anyone know anything about soy isoflavons....
> I'm thinking of starting them tmr.:wacko:
> 
> I've read about it but has anyone got any extra info?...apparently it's like clomid but half as weak...
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hi Nat. No I don't know anything about those but that's interesting. Is it natural? Let me know what info you find!


----------



## crazy84

Me me!! I used them this cycle!!! They made my cm legit!! Lmao!! Will let u know how ut worked out. Only thing is.... I forgot to take my last dose because that was when I decided to not try... but according to my cm...maybe it worked out!


----------



## crazy84

I bought 40mg pills.... I took them cd2-6 (except I forgot 6) I took cd2 80mg cd3 80 mg cd4 80mg cd 120mg and I would have done the same cd 6.... I took them all at night. There is a lot of info out there... good and bad... so you just hve to decide... dnt take more than 200mat one time though!! Suppose to be natures clomid. Search this site! There are some good threads with great results!!


----------



## ChereMichelle

Petzy said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Oh Nat, I'm so sorry. Sorry for everything, for you, for everyone...why is it so damn easy for those who don't seem to want kids or care? But forget what your mother says- it's not messing with nature. We're lucky to have these options now, think back a hundred years ago - women didn't. Not everyone has the same "plumbing" and some people, need a little help. Science and medicine has come along way so lets use it if it's available.:thumbup:
> 
> I had no idea it was so reasonably priced tho, thanks Barb. I say reasonable lightly, I'm broke lol...BUT I can see it's a more feasible route than some others.
> 
> I still haven't O'd...but we're hoping to catch the egg....IF I even have any. I always think of that too. (age) If we're not preg by end of this cycle we're off to my GP for a referral to a specialist. I don't have time on my side. But it gives me such hope reading the over 35 boards on here and the amount of women who conceive naturally at my age. I feel hopeful- sometimes.
> 
> Must finish coffee, already we're in the mid 20's over here.....summer!
> xo:hugs:
> 
> Well said, re science, Chere :)
> 
> I think its good to get your referral going just in case but there are a lot of women who do conceive in their 40's naturally. that being said It is a good plan and smarter to do it now than wait I think... You should feel hopeful for sure :)Click to expand...

Our 6 months is up at end of August- Doc asked us to try for 6 mos naturally before a work up referral. We'd been NTNP a few months before but really launched into it with charting and temping etc. I hope I don't have to go but realize it's for the best; apprehensive of what I may hear.


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> I bought 40mg pills.... I took them cd2-6 (except I forgot 6) I took cd2 80mg cd3 80 mg cd4 80mg cd 120mg and I would have done the same cd 6.... I took them all at night. There is a lot of info out there... good and bad... so you just hve to decide... dnt take more than 200mat one time though!! Suppose to be natures clomid. Search this site! There are some good threads with great results!!

Hi Ashley thanks so much for that helpful advice there:thumbup:
So I have desided ii am going to start them today...need to go and get them first tho...
I searched this site but only two threads came up and they were old ones :wacko:
Maybe I type the wrong thing in when I search lol...
Great news it's done wonders for your cm.:happydance:
When you posted about it the other day I thought oooo preggo sign? :happydance:
Fx it is.:thumbup:
I have seen ALOT on that kind of cm on this site...and 99% of the time they are knocked up ha ha...

So have you got any good site recommendations where you read up about them...I think I came across a dozen in the end ha ha...
I think it's defiantly worth a try...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi meg :) 
Thankyou for your lovely words of support :flower:

The soy iso flavones........Ashley got it right it's natures version of a mild clomid...good for egg/eggs..... There's so much written about them on google...you start them when you cycle begins...a day or so after...like cd2/3 take them for 5 days and then stop.
It has also mentioned it can move you o day so ALOT of reading is needed to make sure it's the right plan for you...also not to be taken for more than 3cycles either.

I going to give them a whirl and see what happens....I was ABSOLUTLY flabbergasted when I read how many bfp's woman got on a forum I came across.....every one of them had there bfp within the first three cycles of starting them...mainly there first time tho ! Pharr!
Sounds good to me ...

I hope to ring the private clinic today If I get five minutes....I am going at least request some sort of consultation with a gyno/obs...

I feel so much better today....need to get on with this cycle!....it's head down eyes forward and knuckle on with it ! :)
And I am going to take a leaf out of yours and barbs book and try to be less invested this cycle....for my own sake really lol...

Meg I realised last night I am but days off of my due date and this is why I am soo upset...I knew it was creeping up on me but was putting it to the back of my mind as I didn't want anything to upset the ttw...and it all hit me like a tonne of bricks...I feel as tho I have put myself under a pressure to be pregnant before my due date comes along so it's easier to swallow when it finally arrives...
So 6th of August is almost here...5weeks off my due date and it sucks but I just have no choice but to get on with it.:thumbup:
I found a pair of knitted bootys I bought for the baby that I thought was to be at the time and it broke my heart....my head was saying give them away but my heart wouldn't let go off them....I decided to keep them -its all I have left of that little soul that was once inside me....
I am seriously thinking about going back to my OT to help me come to terms with this and help me put this to rest .

Oooops here I go again...essays galore! Lol

Well I hope your ok and well meg-how's them opks coming along? Are you gearing up yet?
Fx you are :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

I can't decide if I just ovulated or if I did earlier when I thought!! My face is crazy broke out.. Hasn't been this bad in a long time!! I am wondering if I have even really been ovulating all this time!! I am swearing by soy this month because my body is finally acting accordingly!! Lol I mean I have had signs every month.. But they are super strong this month!! Loving it!! :):):) I hope this works for both of us!! Then if need be everyone can give it a try!!! I have seen a few newer threads.. Well they are old but still going strong!! Yes and so many women have gotten bfps!!!


----------



## natjenson

So oH just had a nice long chat on the phone about how we will make the next step forward with ttc....
We have desided we will wait till October (and that also gives us time to get a little money behind us ) to go forward with private clinic...
I personally think Xmas and money will through up ALOT of fuss but we will just cross that bridge if we get there....
I just pray we get ur bfp before then...fx lol
So that's another 3cycles....not too bad I suppose.
I just hope this works before we get to that point .
I am alittle relieved that oH is on the same page....I was worried that his heart aches were making him loose hope too...but he seems fine :)
I am putting him on zinc and vit c lol...and he will do as he is told! Lol

Back later ladies...lots to do today... more house work awaits me...grrrrrr lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi meg :)
> Thankyou for your lovely words of support :flower:
> 
> The soy iso flavones........Ashley got it right it's natures version of a mild clomid...good for egg/eggs..... There's so much written about them on google...you start them when you cycle begins...a day or so after...like cd2/3 take them for 5 days and then stop.
> It has also mentioned it can move you o day so ALOT of reading is needed to make sure it's the right plan for you...also not to be taken for more than 3cycles either.
> 
> I going to give them a whirl and see what happens....I was ABSOLUTLY flabbergasted when I read how many bfp's woman got on a forum I came across.....every one of them had there bfp within the first three cycles of starting them...mainly there first time tho ! Pharr!
> Sounds good to me ...
> 
> I hope to ring the private clinic today If I get five minutes....I am going at least request some sort of consultation with a gyno/obs...
> 
> I feel so much better today....need to get on with this cycle!....it's head down eyes forward and knuckle on with it ! :)
> And I am going to take a leaf out of yours and barbs book and try to be less invested this cycle....for my own sake really lol...
> 
> Meg I realised last night I am but days off of my due date and this is why I am soo upset...I knew it was creeping up on me but was putting it to the back of my mind as I didn't want anything to upset the ttw...and it all hit me like a tonne of bricks...I feel as tho I have put myself under a pressure to be pregnant before my due date comes along so it's easier to swallow when it finally arrives...
> So 6th of August is almost here...5weeks off my due date and it sucks but I just have no choice but to get on with it.:thumbup:
> I found a pair of knitted bootys I bought for the baby that I thought was to be at the time and it broke my heart....my head was saying give them away but my heart wouldn't let go off them....I decided to keep them -its all I have left of that little soul that was once inside me....
> I am seriously thinking about going back to my OT to help me come to terms with this and help me put this to rest .
> 
> Oooops here I go again...essays galore! Lol
> 
> Well I hope your ok and well meg-how's them opks coming along? Are you gearing up yet?
> Fx you are :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat I am glad you are feeling better :) we all need to have those days and you are entitled to them when you need them!

Interesting about the soy... maybe something I will consider down the road.

Its completely understandable that you are feeling this way, so close to your due date. I am sorry Nat. I think its good you kept those booties... the time will come when you will need them again :hugs:

I think it is wise to try to be less invested emotionally for a break - if you can... but it does mean less testing, symptom spotting, etc and I know that is hard. Very hard! and its a personal choice :) I go up and down. One month I wont test and the next I will. I dont have any cheapies so I am not sure if I am going to order any or not.

I have two FRER from my chemical leftover... I really dont want to waste them. 

I am on CD11 today - still very early! OPKs are light... we havent BD'd so I am glad they are light... hubby really stressed lately and he has ADHD which means he has anxiety sometimes so I dont want to pressure him although it is hard for sure. It usually turns out just fine so I am hoping we can get a few BD sessions in this weekend so I am still covered. Fingers crossed....


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> So oH just had a nice long chat on the phone about how we will make the next step forward with ttc....
> We have desided we will wait till October (and that also gives us time to get a little money behind us ) to go forward with private clinic...
> I personally think Xmas and money will through up ALOT of fuss but we will just cross that bridge if we get there....
> I just pray we get ur bfp before then...fx lol
> So that's another 3cycles....not too bad I suppose.
> I just hope this works before we get to that point .
> I am alittle relieved that oH is on the same page....I was worried that his heart aches were making him loose hope too...but he seems fine :)
> I am putting him on zinc and vit c lol...and he will do as he is told! Lol
> 
> Back later ladies...lots to do today... more house work awaits me...grrrrrr lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat that is great he is so on board! Helps a lot, doesnt it? Makes you feel less alone I am sure :) I am picking up Zinc for DH today too his bottle is finished today - its good stuff not just for sperm but for general health!
xoxo


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> I can't decide if I just ovulated or if I did earlier when I thought!! My face is crazy broke out.. Hasn't been this bad in a long time!! I am wondering if I have even really been ovulating all this time!! I am swearing by soy this month because my body is finally acting accordingly!! Lol I mean I have had signs every month.. But they are super strong this month!! Loving it!! :):):) I hope this works for both of us!! Then if need be everyone can give it a try!!! I have seen a few newer threads.. Well they are old but still going strong!! Yes and so many women have gotten bfps!!!

Crazy are you using OPKs??


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> I can't decide if I just ovulated or if I did earlier when I thought!! My face is crazy broke out.. Hasn't been this bad in a long time!! I am wondering if I have even really been ovulating all this time!! I am swearing by soy this month because my body is finally acting accordingly!! Lol I mean I have had signs every month.. But they are super strong this month!! Loving it!! :):):) I hope this works for both of us!! Then if need be everyone can give it a try!!! I have seen a few newer threads.. Well they are old but still going strong!! Yes and so many women have gotten bfps!!!
> 
> Crazy are you using OPKs??Click to expand...

No... I need too! If it doesn't work I plan on getting some next cycle.... I just took an hpt and there is the faintest line..if it isn't line eye... But it is from my same last batch that was so crummy with Evaps. I leave for Oklahoma today.. So I will test again when I get back on Monday!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat! 
Good luck with your Iso experiment! And I'm really glad DH is on board. 
I was nervous too after this IUI he might say lets pack it in for a while but nope, he surprised me & asked me 'why does this have to be the last IUI? we can try in September!'... it was so good to read those words. Rather than me convincing him of it.
So I wish you so much luck until September & hope we all have baby bumps by Xmas!!!
I understand the race before certain milestones for getting pregnant. I had many of them. I had before our baby's 1st birthday, I had before the end of 2012 & now it's just before end of 2013. I hoped before everyone else gives birth but that just seems unlikely now. :(


Meg, keep us updated on your OPK's ....should be turning positive soon right?
What are you up to this weekend?
I am still unpacking...might bring my grandmother over this weekend for a visit to the house. She's a bit on the difficult side & I've not been in the best of moods so I'm not sure if I feel strong enough right now lol...
Otherwise just doing the domestics. Just DH & I & that'll be nice. First weekend alone at our new house!

Nat, I think being less invested & disconnecting a bit would really help you. I understand the overwhelming intense feelings that occur after a failed cycle so I hope at some point you'll be able to relax more. I think what would also help are distractions. Find things to occupy your day & maybe take some breaks from the internet. Some times I've needed a break from this forum & have a day where I don't talk about TTC :)
xoxoxox


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, keep us updated on your OPK's ....should be turning positive soon right?
> What are you up to this weekend?
> I am still unpacking...might bring my grandmother over this weekend for a visit to the house. She's a bit on the difficult side & I've not been in the best of moods so I'm not sure if I feel strong enough right now lol...
> Otherwise just doing the domestics. Just DH & I & that'll be nice. First weekend alone at our new house!

Hey Barbs :)

No major plans... having dinner and drinks with friends tomorrow.. trying to think of a good place in Burlington to go that I havent been already lol... Tomorrow morning I am going to head to Mapleview and make one last attempt at finding a bathing suit blahhhh its a traumatizing experience LOL

Thats so nice you and DH in the new house! perhaps a bottle of bubbly and some ordering in, is in order?! lol... :) Good luck with the grandma... I dont have any grandparents left but I can imagine haha

And yep - the OPKS are stil light - should be darker by Sunday though. No BD yet so Im glad its taking its time...


----------



## Nataliieexo

I've just been to the doctors shes sending me for a scan to check for polycystic ovarys, a little scared to see what happens but hoping for the best :)


----------



## barbikins

Weekend sounds nice! I've given up on bikini's & wear sexy 1 pieces now lol!!!!
Lame....lol Good luck finding one! 

We celebrated w/beer when we moved it. WE're not into champagne so no point!
But hope to get some us time would be nice. Postponed grandma visit...we have SO much to do this weekend & my mood hasn't improved tonnes & she's just very difficult on the best of days.

Good luck w/your OPKs this weekend & get some sexy time in! Lube him up with some beer ;) lol


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Weekend sounds nice! I've given up on bikini's & wear sexy 1 pieces now lol!!!!
> Lame....lol Good luck finding one!
> 
> We celebrated w/beer when we moved it. WE're not into champagne so no point!
> But hope to get some us time would be nice. Postponed grandma visit...we have SO much to do this weekend & my mood hasn't improved tonnes & she's just very difficult on the best of days.
> 
> Good luck w/your OPKs this weekend & get some sexy time in! Lube him up with some beer ;) lol

LOL I hear you - I am not ready to throw in the bikini towel haha - probably when I have a baby though ahhhh fackkkkkkkk I dont wanna!!!

Sounds likeyou have a peaceful weekend ahead of you :)

Ill keep you posted! 

Technically we are on summer hours on Fridays so we can leave at 3 but I have yet to leave before 430 or 5 so far this summer lol... fat chance too much to do!


----------



## barbikins

Nat I looked up the ISO stuff & I've read if you have regular cycle & ovulate to not use it because it can mess up your cycle. I would be very careful & agree with this. Don't fix what's not broken. Tread lightly when it comes to messing with your hormones!!!
Do some more reading, hun. xoxox

Meg, summer hours are awesome. We get that too but what we do is on a long weekend we get an extra day off as long as no clients are booked. We try not to book clients in on those days. So if Monday is the holiday, we close up on the Friday too!
And we pretty much get two weeks off at Christmas. Pretty sweet deal if you ask me!


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat I looked up the ISO stuff & I've read if you have regular cycle & ovulate to not use it because it can mess up your cycle. I would be very careful & agree with this. Don't fix what's not broken. Tread lightly when it comes to messing with your hormones!!!
> Do some more reading, hun. xoxox
> 
> Meg, summer hours are awesome. We get that too but what we do is on a long weekend we get an extra day off as long as no clients are booked. We try not to book clients in on those days. So if Monday is the holiday, we close up on the Friday too!
> And we pretty much get two weeks off at Christmas. Pretty sweet deal if you ask me!

 Thankyou barbs...I have held off with it for this cycle...I worried that I wa rushing into somthing I didn't know all that much about....
If read tht too....but I also see that it can hold of eastrogen whilst on them and then when you stop taking then your body's estrogen comes back with a vengeance and it lease enogh time for eggy to mature.....
I really aught to read more up about it your totally right :thumbup:
I have been phoning every pharmacy in Plymouth today to find out more and to see who has them.....ummmm not one of them....sign maybe?

Oooo sexy one piece eh barbs....lol.....I have one of those but I just haven't got the confidence to wear it..lol....I worry that people are looking lol...
Funny...it used to be the two pieces that I worried about...I need the one piece tho...I don't have to worry about "falling out" lol

Meg good luck with finding your one and only...the bikini...I find it hard to choose aswell....mainly bc I love sparkly things and there's too many to choose from lol...I'm sure you're look great when you finally find it love.and jeez you totally deserve to feel great in one after your amaizing weight loss :thumbup:


Cd 2 stinks today...I am cramping real bad and my hip is in a right wonky way..:wacko: lol
It's nice you and dh have some time alone this weekend....a chance to christen the house maybe? Lol
And good luck with the rest of the unpacking barbs...are you re-decorating too?
Do you have a theme?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi meg :) 
Did you mention ADHD?.....well I am sure my oH has this you know.....(my brother does!)
It's difficult to manage for them isn't it...when they find a comfortable place it can take the simplest if things that can change it all...everything is up in arms...
My oH is sooo loud....I wish I could literally shove a sock in his mouth sometimes...lol
He can't sit still...loves to be centre of attention is quite frankly hard fecking work to keep entertained lol....he needs meds I am sure of it lol...
Like for instance he has just finished a 12 hr shift at work...has come home bouncing around And talking really loud...I am REALLY tired and not in the mood for it but i cannot challenge him on this as it will make him worse...lol...so I have to wait for his battery's to run down...so it's going to be a looooong night for me.:thumbup:

In agreeance with barb -pour some lovely wine for him-keep topping it when he is not looking lol...before you know it badda bing badda boom lol
Good luck...lol

:( :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ashely!!! A line I hear you say! Where,what dpo ?
Show show show lol....we all could do with some good news .yaye...I hope this is it for you.:flower:
Safe journeys to Oklahoma love.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Thanks Nat!! Finally made it! 6 1/2 hours later. Lol I will post a pic as soon as I get home sunday night. I should have brought some tests with me... but my mom and grandma came along and they have no idea we are even trying!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi meg :)
> Did you mention ADHD?.....well I am sure my oH has this you know.....(my brother does!)
> It's difficult to manage for them isn't it...when they find a comfortable place it can take the simplest if things that can change it all...everything is up in arms...
> My oH is sooo loud....I wish I could literally shove a sock in his mouth sometimes...lol
> He can't sit still...loves to be centre of attention is quite frankly hard fecking work to keep entertained lol....he needs meds I am sure of it lol...
> Like for instance he has just finished a 12 hr shift at work...has come home bouncing around And talking really loud...I am REALLY tired and not in the mood for it but i cannot challenge him on this as it will make him worse...lol...so I have to wait for his battery's to run down...so it's going to be a looooong night for me.:thumbup:
> 
> In agreeance with barb -pour some lovely wine for him-keep topping it when he is not looking lol...before you know it badda bing badda boom lol
> Good luck...lol
> 
> :( :) :) xxx

Hi Nat! Yep I sure did lol. He has had it his whole life and now as an adult. It had its positives and negatives like anything else. It's allowed him to be really successful in his career because of the way his mind works. But it also causes him downsides like anxiety and restlessness among other things. We're actually reading some literature on techniques right now which is great :) your DH sounds somewhat similar lol. And I think you handle it the right way for sure! Lol.


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone! Happy Saturday. Today is CD12 for me ! OPK was light this morning I will take another one later today. We BD this morning too so woot!! Lol. Feeling a bit better now :) hopefully squeeze in a couple more !

How is everyone? barbs and Nat you are right in the muck of AF right? Hope she's over soon!

Ashley are you going to post a picture of your test?!

Nat I think the input on the ISo was valuable. Sounds a bit scary if you don't have cycle issues. Are you going to hold off? It sounded like it?

I just did a quick clean now I'm going to head to the mall and Victorias secret to see if so can find a damn swim suit and maybe some shorts too. 

Check in soon! Xx


----------



## Petzy

Success! Got shorts and two bikinis from Victoria's Secret that I am quite happy with :) now I'm laying out back and of course it's cloudy blah!!! Oh well lots of sun in Vegas and California I hope lol 

What's everyone up to? Looking forward to dinner and drinks with friends tonight. Going to try and be good and order something healthy!! It's so hard though on the weekends lol


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Success! Got shorts and two bikinis from Victoria's Secret that I am quite happy with :) now I'm laying out back and of course it's cloudy blah!!! Oh well lots of sun in Vegas and California I hope lol
> 
> What's everyone up to? Looking forward to dinner and drinks with friends tonight. Going to try and be good and order something healthy!! It's so hard though on the weekends lol

Hi meg....quiet on here isn't it :wacko: lol
Glad you managed to find your two piece...:happydance:
It's very hot here...phewwwww it's muggy too...I hear it's going to be very hot in Vegas...:happydance:....so your birthday is next week right?...we haven't missed it have we.:wacko:

Not up to much this weekend...took lil man to a fate today...had a scabby burger...yuk!...he won a soft toy and was over the moon...bless. Lol...I wish I could go back the days where I was ecstatic over a teddy lol...
Came home and have lunch in the garden at his miniature patio set...ha ha ha...I felt massive sat with him at that lol...
Then we had to go indoors as it was to hot for him...it's even warmer tmr ...pha!
Nice for me but unpleasant for him...shame...

Tmr I am doing some cooking...and some wardrobe sorting!...Yaye...an excellent excuse to go shopping..lol

Hope you have a fab weekend meg.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx

Oooooh lol almost forgot....yep I'm not going to say the iso now...your so right right why fix somthing that's not broke...and it is very scary to mess with.
I think I had a moment of desperation lol...I went on a Internet rampage lol...
And when I rang all my local pharmacys none of them had it stocked anyway...lol a sign right? Lol


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Success! Got shorts and two bikinis from Victoria's Secret that I am quite happy with :) now I'm laying out back and of course it's cloudy blah!!! Oh well lots of sun in Vegas and California I hope lol
> 
> What's everyone up to? Looking forward to dinner and drinks with friends tonight. Going to try and be good and order something healthy!! It's so hard though on the weekends lol
> 
> Hi meg....quiet on here isn't it :wacko: lol
> Glad you managed to find your two piece...:happydance:
> It's very hot here...phewwwww it's muggy too...I hear it's going to be very hot in Vegas...:happydance:....so your birthday is next week right?...we haven't missed it have we.:wacko:
> 
> Not up to much this weekend...took lil man to a fate today...had a scabby burger...yuk!...he won a soft toy and was over the moon...bless. Lol...I wish I could go back the days where I was ecstatic over a teddy lol...
> Came home and have lunch in the garden at his miniature patio set...ha ha ha...I felt massive sat with him at that lol...
> Then we had to go indoors as it was to hot for him...it's even warmer tmr ...pha!
> Nice for me but unpleasant for him...shame...
> 
> Tmr I am doing some cooking...and some wardrobe sorting!...Yaye...an excellent excuse to go shopping..lol
> 
> Hope you have a fab weekend meg.:thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Oooooh lol almost forgot....yep I'm not going to say the iso now...your so right right why fix somthing that's not broke...and it is very scary to mess with.
> I think I had a moment of desperation lol...I went on a Internet rampage lol...
> And when I rang all my local pharmacys none of them had it stocked anyway...lol a sign right? LolClick to expand...

Hi Nat! Sounds like you had a nice day! It's ht here too I love t!

My birthday is on the 15 th so nope you haven't missed it! Lol. 

I'm glad you aren't going to try the ISO but I completely understand re Internet rampage lol. I picked DH up some more zinc today! Tee hee

I sent him some bikini shots to entice him for more bding lol!, too bad i Got rained out after half an hour bahhhh


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Success! Got shorts and two bikinis from Victoria's Secret that I am quite happy with :) now I'm laying out back and of course it's cloudy blah!!! Oh well lots of sun in Vegas and California I hope lol
> 
> What's everyone up to? Looking forward to dinner and drinks with friends tonight. Going to try and be good and order something healthy!! It's so hard though on the weekends lol
> 
> Hi meg....quiet on here isn't it :wacko: lol
> Glad you managed to find your two piece...:happydance:
> It's very hot here...phewwwww it's muggy too...I hear it's going to be very hot in Vegas...:happydance:....so your birthday is next week right?...we haven't missed it have we.:wacko:
> 
> Not up to much this weekend...took lil man to a fate today...had a scabby burger...yuk!...he won a soft toy and was over the moon...bless. Lol...I wish I could go back the days where I was ecstatic over a teddy lol...
> Came home and have lunch in the garden at his miniature patio set...ha ha ha...I felt massive sat with him at that lol...
> Then we had to go indoors as it was to hot for him...it's even warmer tmr ...pha!
> Nice for me but unpleasant for him...shame...
> 
> Tmr I am doing some cooking...and some wardrobe sorting!...Yaye...an excellent excuse to go shopping..lol
> 
> Hope you have a fab weekend meg.:thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Oooooh lol almost forgot....yep I'm not going to say the iso now...your so right right why fix somthing that's not broke...and it is very scary to mess with.
> I think I had a moment of desperation lol...I went on a Internet rampage lol...
> And when I rang all my local pharmacys none of them had it stocked anyway...lol a sign right? LolClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Nat! Sounds like you had a nice day! It's ht here too I love t!
> 
> My birthday is on the 15 th so nope you haven't missed it! Lol.
> 
> I'm glad you aren't going to try the ISO but I completely understand re Internet rampage lol. I picked DH up some more zinc today! Tee hee
> 
> I sent him some bikini shots to entice him for more bding lol!, too bad i Got rained out after half an hour bahhhhClick to expand...

:rofl: now that was an flipping excellent idea....might have to pinch that one when the time comes...I think I worked it out that oH is working his late shifts on my fertile days...so will defo need somthing to intice...I been scratching at my head for ideas...lol
Got to keep the fire alite eh lol...and conspicuous too...lol
Ha ha ha I threw the zinc at him earlier" come on I said" lol....he put it in his mouth but had to run for a drink to swallow it...I heard him gagging at the taste lol...shame....

Good luck with the cosy time later :thumbup: :winkwink: catch that eggy woohoo.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Haha you said it Nat! LOL

Gotta keep things spicy!


----------



## barbikins

Hey girlies! How is everyone!

I've had a busy day yesterday & will do today too.
Still getting things around the house sorted. Always running out for errands. Lots of trips to Home Depot (Nat, that's a massive hardware store in America).

Meg, Congrats on finding a bathing suit & I hope you've enticed hubby ;) But really...with a few right touches & moves how can any man really resist?! I think not. LOL.

Nat I'm really happy you've decided not to mess with ISO. I completely understand the desperation. After doing some reading I was curious myself but more I read online it defo said if you're 'regular' do NOT mess with it. 
I tried a supplement once last year & it dried me up like the Sahara & it was supposed to do the opposite. Then the more I read it said if you're regular do not mess with it. So I didn't. And I wont unless it's doctor approved. You ovulate so this isn't the issue.
PS:I sent you a private message.

It's hot & muggy this weekend indeed. Thankfully we have central air! Whooo!
I'll be going back out shortly for house shopping after I've done cleaning the floors. I've managed to take over an hour. I've had many distractions lol.

Oh yeah went in for my day 3 monitoring. All looks great as per usual :) Back next Saturday. no sleeping in for me lol
hugs to you all oxoxoxox


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Nat I looked up the ISO stuff & I've read if you have regular cycle & ovulate to not use it because it can mess up your cycle. I would be very careful & agree with this. Don't fix what's not broken. Tread lightly when it comes to messing with your hormones!!!
> Do some more reading, hun. xoxox
> 
> Meg, summer hours are awesome. We get that too but what we do is on a long weekend we get an extra day off as long as no clients are booked. We try not to book clients in on those days. So if Monday is the holiday, we close up on the Friday too!
> And we pretty much get two weeks off at Christmas. Pretty sweet deal if you ask me!
> 
> Thankyou barbs...I have held off with it for this cycle...I worried that I wa rushing into somthing I didn't know all that much about....
> If read tht too....but I also see that it can hold of eastrogen whilst on them and then when you stop taking then your body's estrogen comes back with a vengeance and it lease enogh time for eggy to mature.....
> I really aught to read more up about it your totally right :thumbup:
> I have been phoning every pharmacy in Plymouth today to find out more and to see who has them.....ummmm not one of them....sign maybe?
> 
> Oooo sexy one piece eh barbs....lol.....I have one of those but I just haven't got the confidence to wear it..lol....I worry that people are looking lol...
> Funny...it used to be the two pieces that I worried about...I need the one piece tho...I don't have to worry about "falling out" lol
> 
> Meg good luck with finding your one and only...the bikini...I find it hard to choose aswell....mainly bc I love sparkly things and there's too many to choose from lol...I'm sure you're look great when you finally find it love.and jeez you totally deserve to feel great in one after your amaizing weight loss :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Cd 2 stinks today...I am cramping real bad and my hip is in a right wonky way..:wacko: lol
> It's nice you and dh have some time alone this weekend....a chance to christen the house maybe? Lol
> And good luck with the rest of the unpacking barbs...are you re-decorating too?
> Do you have a theme?
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...


Hey Lady, best to keep researching I say!:thumbup:

We've already Christened the house but only once. I've been really stressed & not in the mood at all. Plus AF got me & we went to Ottawa. But we'lll have time for more this week...
We are still unpacking but not much left. I'm having trouble figuring out where everything can go & fit & I'm running out of space. GAH.
Redecorating...yes,we'll have to redo kitchen & bathroom some day. A bit of 'updating' but nothing major & not on our immediate to-do list. We have to replace our windows first. We have a basement rental unit so we have to do some work to it & find tenants first & go from there. Slowly but surely we'll get things the way we want them & modernize. But for now it's fine. Nothing ugly & unlivable thankfully!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies, thought I'd poke my head in, had a wedding to go to yesterday so that was a nice way to spend the beautiful Saturday we had! Otherwise I did have my first bout of ms at midnight after I got off my evening shift at the hospital! Since then not too much else is going on. Super baby dust and FX for you all this cycle. Oh yes and pup is doing better still on cage rest though


----------



## ChereMichelle

Happy Sunday all! Such a crazy weekend. I finally have a few hours to myself and then must head to the beach for a friends picnic; she's also a co-worker and is moving to Houston, TX on Wed. So it will be a somewhat sad picnic. According to my chart IO'd on Thursday. We managed to BD so much this week lol, maybe too much! But we had fun, the mood struck us...so we'll see. He thinks I'm preg cause he had a dream last night his deceased father told him so! Any positivity is good I say. I am trying to just get through the next 2 weeks with a shred of sanity.

I feel pressured at moment as I just really want to lie down and relax. Have a ton of things to do, then the beach THEN home and chill. I got too much sun over the weekend so feeling the need to cover up today. I'm definitely not going in my bikini! Nowadays I wear board shorts and a bikini top- seems my thighs are my problem as I get older. Well who am I kidding? I'm not exactly exercising much!

Missed you all, hope everyone is good and I'm going to catch up on posts now!:hugs:


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies...:) 
Cd5 here today really not much going on....waiting to get the show on the road again...

Meg: how's them opks coming along dear? :)

Barb: BIG THANKYOU for your email...interesting stuff...need to do some cross comparison as to what I am taking already...phew to the co enzyme! Been on them for three months already so the benefits should be kicking in around about now.:happydance:
Got some interneting to do to find a good place to order the others. :thumbup:

Hey I found you and meg on pintrest lastnight :)
I'm pretty new ish to it so I am struggle ing to work out how to drag my pin it button to my tool bar...
I love all the receipts and photography and wedding stuff on there...pintrest is quite new to the uk so we don't really know how to use it very much lol...I think I am getting the hang of it now...it's just that darn pin it button lol...
I want to upload my pics of lil man on there and interesting funny things I find in my walks of life...

Chere: hope your ok there love...sounds like you did well with the "how's your father" lol
Good luck chere were all rooting for you...:thumbup:
Did you enjoy your trip to the beach with your friend ? Hope you did.:)

Ashley??? Where's this test woman! Lol....have you got back and tested again yet? :)
So hope this is it for you! :thumbup: :)

Talia: so glad your pup is doing much better...:)
I hope her recovery continues to be good and wish her to get back on her feet again.

Well oH is home from work for 4 days now so we plan to go to the beach tmr and hopefully have a barbecue later tonight...flipping heck this weather is just too hot to be cooking In The kitchen! Pha! 

Oh and on a ranting note! I am real pissed with my diet!...two weeks and I haven't lost a thing! Grrrrrrrr! I am on a strict 1200 calorie diet-sticking to it real well but not an ounce pound gram kilo stone lost!!!...but I plan to stick with it and maybe watch them pounds drop this week...:thumbup:
Lol glad I got that off my chest lol..

Hope you are all having a great Monday and I will be back later to see if there is any good news to had on here .:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I got my scan date for next Monday, cant wait for it to be over then another week to have a telephone consultation with the doctor, hopefully i don't have pcos and my cyst hasn't grew she said if it hasn't then there's nothing stopping me from going ahead and trying, not long now :) 

Just ordered like 30 ovulation tests to go with the 20 pregnancy tests i have lol i hope no-one ever comes across them they are bound to think i'm insane.


----------



## barbikins

Hello Ladies!!

Chere, I have always had the thigh problems ;) But they're worse now lol.
Damn we just need to learn to love our bodies right?
Good for you getting in so much BD! Crossing my fingers for you. Are you temping?
Sounds like a lovely weekend...most of mine was inside organizing my house but it was so hot out & then all this rain yesterday. It's been a super wet summer here in Toronto so far :(

Nat, I see you're following me on Pinterest!! I am following you as well :)
Do you have a Facebook account? 
You are very welcome for the info...I hope it helps you! The CoQ unfortunately upsets my stomach. But I did do tests & my egg reserves are great. So I'm not concerned.
As for diet, you need to exercise too - are you? If you're restricting your body its likely your body is holding onto the fat for calorie reserves. Eventually it will stop doing it...but you'll need to also burn the calories. Since I started running I haven't lost any weight either...I have some fat on my belly area I really want gone. Oh & the wobbly thighs K thanks :)LOL

Lilflu: glad to hear about pup & sorry about the MS...there are meds if its really unbearable...

YUP Nat...boring CD5! I just wanna get this show on the road. I hope that the progesterone suppliment wont be too bad. I have a camping trip the weekend proceeding my IUI & I just wanna enjoy it :)

Meg, how are you doing ? How is your OPK coming along???xox

xoxoxo


----------



## barbikins

Nataliieexo said:


> I got my scan date for next Monday, cant wait for it to be over then another week to have a telephone consultation with the doctor, hopefully i don't have pcos and my cyst hasn't grew she said if it hasn't then there's nothing stopping me from going ahead and trying, not long now :)
> 
> Just ordered like 30 ovulation tests to go with the 20 pregnancy tests i have lol i hope no-one ever comes across them they are bound to think i'm insane.

I might have missed some things. Are you on BC to correct smth?


----------



## Nataliieexo

barbikins said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> I got my scan date for next Monday, cant wait for it to be over then another week to have a telephone consultation with the doctor, hopefully i don't have pcos and my cyst hasn't grew she said if it hasn't then there's nothing stopping me from going ahead and trying, not long now :)
> 
> Just ordered like 30 ovulation tests to go with the 20 pregnancy tests i have lol i hope no-one ever comes across them they are bound to think i'm insane.
> 
> I might have missed some things. Are you on BC to correct smth?Click to expand...

I'm on it to try and regulate my cycles and the doctor insisted i went on it after i found out i had the cyst but i had no intentions of trying then, now I've been and seen a different doctor and told her i want to try soon shes keen to make sure it hasn't developed into pcos or grown.


----------



## Petzy

Helloooooooooooooo my ladies!

Barb - yes what a wet summer so far wow..... cant a girl get a couple hours of sun on a weekend?? the heat is nice but come on!! I hope its over soon... Sounds like you had a good weekend - hows the house coming? :) And back to cyle monitoring right? When do you think your IUI will take place this month?

Nat - I saw you added me on Pinterest! I added you too - I love it - sometimes I dont use it for a couple of months and then I get right back into it... I use it mostly just for recipes but I reallly like it! Sorry the weight loss is a struggle I completely understand. Sometimes it takes awhile to get past a plateau... you can do it!! 1200 sounds pretty low to me I must say... I aim for 1500 a day and more on the weekends because I indulge more then. Make sure you are eating healthy doll! 

Chere - sounds like you and DH are having a grand old time in the sack lately eh? Good for you haha!!! Best of luck this cycle.. :) 

Our Lil - Sorry to hear about your morning sickness.. my friend who got pg last cycle is having a terrible time with it... she is getting meds from her doctor.. every single day for hours she is so sick and throwing up just started too I feel for her. We want to be PG so bad we forget what may come with it LOL!! :) I hope its short lived for you!

I had a good weekend, back to work blahhh!!! Countdown to vacation is on.. leaving Friday after work a hotel we booked in Buffalo and then flying out Saturday morning :)

I am on CD14 - supposed to get my positive today but low and below its still a bit light! I will take another OPK tonight and see how I am progressing. I think it may be a longer cycle by a day or two - we will see! I will keep you posted :)

We BD'd on Saturday and twice on Sunday - so far so good lol

xx


----------



## barbikins

Yes ma'am! House is almost unpacked. Yee-haw!
And yep good ole cycle monitoring (grumble) starting Saturday morning.
I think I'll have my first IUI around July 15th - July 17th. I'll be CD12 on Monday the 15th. That's the earliest I've done an IUI & trigger. I hope it'll be this early again! One can hope. And then progesterone for I guess two weeks or so? I just hope my side effects are minimal.

I bet you cant wait to get on that plane eh?! How many days are you going for? How hot is it there now? Must be scorching! Is it just you & the hubs?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Yes ma'am! House is almost unpacked. Yee-haw!
> And yep good ole cycle monitoring (grumble) starting Saturday morning.
> I think I'll have my first IUI around July 15th - July 17th. I'll be CD12 on Monday the 15th. That's the earliest I've done an IUI & trigger. I hope it'll be this early again! One can hope. And then progesterone for I guess two weeks or so? I just hope my side effects are minimal.
> 
> I bet you cant wait to get on that plane eh?! How many days are you going for? How hot is it there now? Must be scorching! Is it just you & the hubs?

July 15th Barb? thats my Bday! LOL I have a good feeling about this one for you haha... its a sign!!!

Yes - Just me and hubby going on this trip... 3 days in vegas, then 2 days in Los Angeles area, then 1.5 days driving up the coastal highway, finally 2 days in San Francisco and flying home from San Fran. 8 days total. Should be great. It is boiling in Vegas - mid 40's all week but ive done it before there are lots of places to keep cool - along with a frozen margarita lol.. It will be ok. Afternoon siestas help with the heat too lol...


----------



## barbikins

Haha that'd be awesome if I O'd on your birthday :)
I O'd on hubby's birthday the month we conceived this year.
I really hope you're right. I want this to be it...

Your trip sounds heavenly. I'd love to do a similar trip some day. Hubby is hard to convince of Vegas. I loved it though. SanFran I'd love & he'd be up for it. We're a bit broke for a while since we bought a house tho...tee hee. xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Haha that'd be awesome if I O'd on your birthday :)
> I O'd on hubby's birthday the month we conceived this year.
> I really hope you're right. I want this to be it...
> 
> Your trip sounds heavenly. I'd love to do a similar trip some day. Hubby is hard to convince of Vegas. I loved it though. SanFran I'd love & he'd be up for it. We're a bit broke for a while since we bought a house tho...tee hee. xo

Yes.. Never been to cali and the coastal drive has been on our bucket list for years.. very excited for sure. I hear you on the house though. it seems our house is a never ending expense... something always to update or replace.


----------



## barbikins

Yep totally - money pit :)LOL
How long have you been w/your hubby?

Nat, where are you lady?!


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Yep totally - money pit :)LOL
> How long have you been w/your hubby?
> 
> Nat, where are you lady?!

:flower: hiya barbs...
Just had another look at that list you sent me...I'm not sure if I can take the l'arginine yet ...need to read up again but I'm sure I read somthing about bees...or was that the royall jelly :wacko: lol...anyways I am allergic to them (bees!)-big time! And aspirin ! Shudder.....scares the crap out of me thinking about it lol...
Must read about it again lol...
The other things...sound simple enough...will have to order them :thumbup:

Barbs do you know how to drag the "pin it" button to the tool bar...I'm trying to do it on my iPad its nit at all easy ...grrrr lol...

Re: Facebook.......I do have an account...but I hardly ever go on there...I get kind of fed up with people telling about there every move in there life...like what time they "dropped the kids off at the pool" lol yuk!
And also I kind of held off abit when I miscarried - just couldn't face everyone and tell them I'd lost the baby...:(
I sometimes check in and see if I have any notes but that's it really...

Wow it's half nine in the evening here and its still 29 degrees in my home...pha! Cold shower me thinks....lol
Glad your getting the sun too now..l.

Ooh I almost forgot....I saw the news earlier and saw the awful train crash in eastern Quebec ...wow what a shame....I must say toe it looks like a glorious place to go...:thumbup:


Yep cd 5 yaaaaawn verrrrry boring..isn't it lol...trying to make the most of the non ss and testing tho...:thumbup:
Not going to look too much in the ss this time...nope! No way!....
I am still getting the retching and nausea -I think my thyroid is playing up...will defo have to go back to the gp and get this check as it can be detrimental to ttc...

So your trying progesterone this cycle?....is that the first time....? Are you have the shots or the cream?
Good luck with your iui this cycle barb...:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Yaye meg! The count down to vac is on!..wooo booo...:happydance:
But I must say feck me! 40 degrees....! Geeeeees! I would literally melt! Lol
Here's me moaning about 30 ha ha...
And frozen margarita sounds lush!...

So the opks are not playing ball yet...in a way I suppose that means you can get more bd-ing in! Woohoo...:)

Thankyou about the great advice about the weight loss meg (and barbs)
I have it that low (1200) bc I can allow for a naughty treat if I happen to stumble upon one...like literally fall ass over tit in front of a cake or something pmsl...
Lol not everyday tho.
The exercise needs to be stepped up a gear I think...I have told oH I am starting my running up again next week when he comes home from work...and I will also get back into my pregnancy yoga...(that one because its much gentler on my back) 
I have already bought my freeze spay for my legs for running ...without that I can barely function the next day after a good run...lol
I have a masseeevo hill (like literally steep ass hill) to run back up when I return home...the burn out I call it lol...

Hope them tests behave for you meg :thumbup:

Take care love :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Here is an interesting article on Vitamin B6 increasing chances of conception & lowering chances of early pregnancy loss. I know where I'm going tmr!!!

https://www.nutraingredients.com/Research/Better-B6-status-linked-to-better-pregnancy-outcomes


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Here is an interesting article on Vitamin B6 increasing chances of conception & lowering chances of early pregnancy loss. I know where I'm going tmr!!!
> 
> https://www.nutraingredients.com/Research/Better-B6-status-linked-to-better-pregnancy-outcomes

Yep b6 is great! :thumbup:
I am taking this :thumbup:
I am on 40 mg daily...then in the ttw I double the dose.:thumbup:
It works!....I have been so emotional lol...and the afs have been somewhat -lets sayyyyyy- a cow!....this is a good sign bc that means there's more lining to she'd hence the extra cramping.


EDIT: forgot to mention b6 have to balanced with b complex too :thumbup:


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Yep totally - money pit :)LOL
> How long have you been w/your hubby?
> 
> Nat, where are you lady?!
> 
> :flower: hiya barbs...
> Just had another look at that list you sent me...I'm not sure if I can take the l'arginine yet ...need to read up again but I'm sure I read somthing about bees...or was that the royall jelly :wacko: lol...anyways I am allergic to them (bees!)-big time! And aspirin ! Shudder.....scares the crap out of me thinking about it lol...
> Must read about it again lol...
> The other things...sound simple enough...will have to order them :thumbup:
> 
> Barbs do you know how to drag the "pin it" button to the tool bar...I'm trying to do it on my iPad its nit at all easy ...grrrr lol...
> 
> Re: Facebook.......I do have an account...but I hardly ever go on there...I get kind of fed up with people telling about there every move in there life...like what time they "dropped the kids off at the pool" lol yuk!
> And also I kind of held off abit when I miscarried - just couldn't face everyone and tell them I'd lost the baby...:(
> I sometimes check in and see if I have any notes but that's it really...
> 
> Wow it's half nine in the evening here and its still 29 degrees in my home...pha! Cold shower me thinks....lol
> Glad your getting the sun too now..l.
> 
> Ooh I almost forgot....I saw the news earlier and saw the awful train crash in eastern Quebec ...wow what a shame....I must say toe it looks like a glorious place to go...:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Yep cd 5 yaaaaawn verrrrry boring..isn't it lol...trying to make the most of the non ss and testing tho...:thumbup:
> Not going to look too much in the ss this time...nope! No way!....
> I am still getting the retching and nausea -I think my thyroid is playing up...will defo have to go back to the gp and get this check as it can be detrimental to ttc...
> 
> So your trying progesterone this cycle?....is that the first time....? Are you have the shots or the cream?
> Good luck with your iui this cycle barb...:thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

hey hun! just do what you can on that list. I'm not doing any of them LOL bad eh? I am on so many freakin' supplements & the one CoQ I can't take it b/c it affects my stomach. Like c'mon!! lol. Anyway my doctor seemed OK with what I was already taking and all my tests came back good. I was taking most of the supplements as it was too. I think I'm going to add a few more things. The VB6 (or just a B Complex I have already) Vit. D again.
I'm just pulling at anything too now Nat....lol :dohh:

Oh balls no aircon then at the house? You poor thing! We finally have central air in the new house. Been many years!
Oh you get the news for what happens around these areas? 

Yep Progesterone & its the suppository. My doctor doesnt think I need it but is adding it to this cycle. It can't hurt.


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Here is an interesting article on Vitamin B6 increasing chances of conception & lowering chances of early pregnancy loss. I know where I'm going tmr!!!
> 
> https://www.nutraingredients.com/Research/Better-B6-status-linked-to-better-pregnancy-outcomes
> 
> Yep b6 is great! :thumbup:
> I am taking this :thumbup:
> I am on 40 mg daily...then in the ttw I double the dose.:thumbup:
> It works!....I have been so emotional lol...and the afs have been somewhat -lets sayyyyyy- a cow!....this is a good sign bc that means there's more lining to she'd hence the extra cramping.
> 
> 
> EDIT: forgot to mention b6 have to balanced with b complex too :thumbup:Click to expand...

Where did you get the dosing information??? I've been looking for it!

Also what do you mean? I have to take the B6 w/B Complex?


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Yep totally - money pit :)LOL
> How long have you been w/your hubby?
> 
> Nat, where are you lady?!
> 
> :flower: hiya barbs...
> Just had another look at that list you sent me...I'm not sure if I can take the l'arginine yet ...need to read up again but I'm sure I read somthing about bees...or was that the royall jelly :wacko: lol...anyways I am allergic to them (bees!)-big time! And aspirin ! Shudder.....scares the crap out of me thinking about it lol...
> Must read about it again lol...
> The other things...sound simple enough...will have to order them :thumbup:
> 
> Barbs do you know how to drag the "pin it" button to the tool bar...I'm trying to do it on my iPad its nit at all easy ...grrrr lol...
> 
> Re: Facebook.......I do have an account...but I hardly ever go on there...I get kind of fed up with people telling about there every move in there life...like what time they "dropped the kids off at the pool" lol yuk!
> And also I kind of held off abit when I miscarried - just couldn't face everyone and tell them I'd lost the baby...:(
> I sometimes check in and see if I have any notes but that's it really...
> 
> Wow it's half nine in the evening here and its still 29 degrees in my home...pha! Cold shower me thinks....lol
> Glad your getting the sun too now..l.
> 
> Ooh I almost forgot....I saw the news earlier and saw the awful train crash in eastern Quebec ...wow what a shame....I must say toe it looks like a glorious place to go...:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Yep cd 5 yaaaaawn verrrrry boring..isn't it lol...trying to make the most of the non ss and testing tho...:thumbup:
> Not going to look too much in the ss this time...nope! No way!....
> I am still getting the retching and nausea -I think my thyroid is playing up...will defo have to go back to the gp and get this check as it can be detrimental to ttc...
> 
> So your trying progesterone this cycle?....is that the first time....? Are you have the shots or the cream?
> Good luck with your iui this cycle barb...:thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> hey hun! just do what you can on that list. I'm not doing any of them LOL bad eh? I am on so many freakin' supplements & the one CoQ I can't take it b/c it affects my stomach. Like c'mon!! lol. Anyway my doctor seemed OK with what I was already taking and all my tests came back good. I was taking most of the supplements as it was too. I think I'm going to add a few more things. The VB6 (or just a B Complex I have already) Vit. D again.
> I'm just pulling at anything too now Nat....lol :dohh:
> 
> Oh balls no aircon then at the house? You poor thing! We finally have central air in the new house. Been many years!
> Oh you get the news for what happens around these areas?
> 
> Yep Progesterone & its the suppository. My doctor doesnt think I need it but is adding it to this cycle. It can't hurt.Click to expand...

:flower: yeah I know what you mean..,pill after pill lately lol...
It must be kind of a pain ho having to be very careful with the lactose intolerance aswell....the suppository... You get to do that yourself right?...lol
I hate sups...I sort of know there are there lol...
But I'd give anything a try if it makes chances better :thumbup:

Ugh -air con! Yes flipping please lol...we have a fan.thats it.....every door window is open here...which is alittle annoying because I have my bikini on and I have to make a mad dash for it if I have to go and do somthing.lol
I may just have to wear this to bed ha ha...:dohh:

Barbs have you checked how much vb6 is in your b complex...mine is a very low amount...
Warning tho...the vb6 gives you bright yellow wee....aluminous ! He he...it's ok tho...it's your body getting rid of access b6 through urine.
The first time it happened I freaked! Lol

Yep we get the news from all over here...we love to watch the news aswell...ESPECIALY the o'rielly factor...we love him! He is hilarious!!! Soooo dam funny....however we love o bama altho he dosent.
He sounds like a great president.wish our pm was more like him...our pm is a a ponce!...and has messed up our little country!... 
But o'rielly is our favourite all time news man...

Wow it's taken me ABSOLUTLEY ages to type this...lol...I am hooked on big brother...do you get this in Canada?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Here is an interesting article on Vitamin B6 increasing chances of conception & lowering chances of early pregnancy loss. I know where I'm going tmr!!!
> 
> https://www.nutraingredients.com/Research/Better-B6-status-linked-to-better-pregnancy-outcomes
> 
> Yep b6 is great! :thumbup:
> I am taking this :thumbup:
> I am on 40 mg daily...then in the ttw I double the dose.:thumbup:
> It works!....I have been so emotional lol...and the afs have been somewhat -lets sayyyyyy- a cow!....this is a good sign bc that means there's more lining to she'd hence the extra cramping.
> 
> 
> EDIT: forgot to mention b6 have to balanced with b complex too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you get the dosing information??? I've been looking for it!
> 
> Also what do you mean? I have to take the B6 w/B Complex?Click to expand...

I found this some months ago barbs hope this helps love :thumbup:

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0#ixzz2VTOiVdKM


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Yep totally - money pit :)LOL
> How long have you been w/your hubby?
> 
> Nat, where are you lady?!

We have been together since high school and I was 15. So this is our 15th year together actually. Our 6th year of marriage but we were married long before that lol. You??


----------



## Petzy

Hi Nat and barb I am catching up on your posts lol a lot happens In a couple hours!!

Good news for me looks like after tonight's OPK I am almost there! Good thing I tested three times today haha

Feel good that we got some BDing in now that I am close :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Yep totally - money pit :)LOL
> How long have you been w/your hubby?
> 
> Nat, where are you lady?!
> 
> :flower: hiya barbs...
> Just had another look at that list you sent me...I'm not sure if I can take the l'arginine yet ...need to read up again but I'm sure I read somthing about bees...or was that the royall jelly :wacko: lol...anyways I am allergic to them (bees!)-big time! And aspirin ! Shudder.....scares the crap out of me thinking about it lol...
> Must read about it again lol...
> The other things...sound simple enough...will have to order them :thumbup:
> 
> Barbs do you know how to drag the "pin it" button to the tool bar...I'm trying to do it on my iPad its nit at all easy ...grrrr lol...
> 
> Re: Facebook.......I do have an account...but I hardly ever go on there...I get kind of fed up with people telling about there every move in there life...like what time they "dropped the kids off at the pool" lol yuk!
> And also I kind of held off abit when I miscarried - just couldn't face everyone and tell them I'd lost the baby...:(
> I sometimes check in and see if I have any notes but that's it really...
> 
> Wow it's half nine in the evening here and its still 29 degrees in my home...pha! Cold shower me thinks....lol
> Glad your getting the sun too now..l.
> 
> Ooh I almost forgot....I saw the news earlier and saw the awful train crash in eastern Quebec ...wow what a shame....I must say toe it looks like a glorious place to go...:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Yep cd 5 yaaaaawn verrrrry boring..isn't it lol...trying to make the most of the non ss and testing tho...:thumbup:
> Not going to look too much in the ss this time...nope! No way!....
> I am still getting the retching and nausea -I think my thyroid is playing up...will defo have to go back to the gp and get this check as it can be detrimental to ttc...
> 
> So your trying progesterone this cycle?....is that the first time....? Are you have the shots or the cream?
> Good luck with your iui this cycle barb...:thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> hey hun! just do what you can on that list. I'm not doing any of them LOL bad eh? I am on so many freakin' supplements & the one CoQ I can't take it b/c it affects my stomach. Like c'mon!! lol. Anyway my doctor seemed OK with what I was already taking and all my tests came back good. I was taking most of the supplements as it was too. I think I'm going to add a few more things. The VB6 (or just a B Complex I have already) Vit. D again.
> I'm just pulling at anything too now Nat....lol :dohh:
> 
> Oh balls no aircon then at the house? You poor thing! We finally have central air in the new house. Been many years!
> Oh you get the news for what happens around these areas?
> 
> Yep Progesterone & its the suppository. My doctor doesnt think I need it but is adding it to this cycle. It can't hurt.Click to expand...
> 
> :flower: yeah I know what you mean..,pill after pill lately lol...
> It must be kind of a pain ho having to be very careful with the lactose intolerance aswell....the suppository... You get to do that yourself right?...lol
> I hate sups...I sort of know there are there lol...
> But I'd give anything a try if it makes chances better :thumbup:
> 
> Ugh -air con! Yes flipping please lol...we have a fan.thats it.....every door window is open here...which is alittle annoying because I have my bikini on and I have to make a mad dash for it if I have to go and do somthing.lol
> I may just have to wear this to bed ha ha...:dohh:
> 
> Barbs have you checked how much vb6 is in your b complex...mine is a very low amount...
> Warning tho...the vb6 gives you bright yellow wee....aluminous ! He he...it's ok tho...it's your body getting rid of access b6 through urine.
> The first time it happened I freaked! Lol
> 
> Yep we get the news from all over here...we love to watch the news aswell...ESPECIALY the o'rielly factor...we love him! He is hilarious!!! Soooo dam funny....however we love o bama altho he dosent.
> He sounds like a great president.wish our pm was more like him...our pm is a a ponce!...and has messed up our little country!...
> But o'rielly is our favourite all time news man...
> 
> Wow it's taken me ABSOLUTLEY ages to type this...lol...I am hooked on big brother...do you get this in Canada?
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Hi Nat! Most liberal Canadians don't like Bill OReilley haha but I appreciate him for what he is. I watch Jon Stewart (the daily show) and the colbert report religiously and they love to tease Bill OReilley but it's fun when he is a guest. 

We do have big brother here. American version. It's addictive I have watched one season before!


----------



## Petzy

And why didn't I wait the full 10 min lol it got darker
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## barbikins

Yahooooo!!!! Good luck Meg!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay for the opk! I haven't really seen the news but I heard Toronto got flooded in some areas! Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## barbikins

doing alright in TO! So many areas hit SO hard. Crazy. Thankfully I live on high ground & nothing major but a backyard flood.
Driving home was interesting. One street was like driving through a river.


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow ..I always get sooo behind. Lol glad to see everyone Is carrying. Hope to see bfp this round..as for me. No o still..:( af is due nxt wk(early) so im defo out this cycle due to not ovulating. But I leave for bahamas in like 2 more days!!! So very excited...I plan to see doc soon as I return and find out y my body is broke..this was like cycle 6 of ttc. Im holdin strong because of u ladies! :) still hopefull. Hope u all have a great wk..ohhh and nice opk!!!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Yep totally - money pit :)LOL
> How long have you been w/your hubby?
> 
> Nat, where are you lady?!
> 
> We have been together since high school and I was 15. So this is our 15th year together actually. Our 6th year of marriage but we were married long before that lol. You??Click to expand...

Wowsers that's amazing!
We've been together almost 4 years (in November) & married for 1.5 years!
This is the longest I've stayed in a relationship lol...


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Yep totally - money pit :)LOL
> How long have you been w/your hubby?
> 
> Nat, where are you lady?!
> 
> We have been together since high school and I was 15. So this is our 15th year together actually. Our 6th year of marriage but we were married long before that lol. You??Click to expand...
> 
> Wowsers that's amazing!
> We've been together almost 4 years (in November) & married for 1.5 years!
> This is the longest I've stayed in a relationship lol...Click to expand...

haha well good for you - 4 years is a long time! Married only 1.5 years ago - we must have started chatting not long after! Where was your wedding? We got married in Cuba... I highly recommend destination weddings lol

So we didnt BD last night but I hope we can tonight since I will call tomorrow 1DPO - another blaring positive this morning. we BD saturday and twice sunday so thats "okay" but I would definitely like tonight for coverage!

xx


----------



## Petzy

I keep hearing about the flooding too.. we didnt have any of that stuff! But craziness!


----------



## barbikins

The flooding really hurt the city. It's created SO much damage. Faking rain!!!

You've covered your BD bases very well Meg but get it in tonight & I'd say tmr too!
I hope this is it for you...fingers crossed!!! 
We got Married January 7th, 2012 @ a really lovely restaurant in Toronto...which is now torn down to build another faking condo. I was so saddened...amazing food & I thought we'd spend every anniversary having dinner there :(


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> The flooding really hurt the city. It's created SO much damage. Faking rain!!!
> 
> You've covered your BD bases very well Meg but get it in tonight & I'd say tmr too!
> I hope this is it for you...fingers crossed!!!
> We got Married January 7th, 2012 @ a really lovely restaurant in Toronto...which is now torn down to build another faking condo. I was so saddened...amazing food & I thought we'd spend every anniversary having dinner there :(

Yeesh! You will have to find a new place to celebrate I guess.... I recommend the Spaghetti Factory on the Esplanade... kidding!!! lol... That sounds so nice!

Yes I think I am ok too but another BD or two is in order so I can rest assured we have done our best.... DH wont get home from work until about 8-830 tonight and then we are grabbing a quick bite. I will have to loosen him up with some wine or something haha...

I cant stop peeing on my OPK lol another blaring positive at noon today


----------



## barbikins

LOL as I read Spaghetti Factory I was really hoping you were joking lol!!!

Another T-Storm coming & rolling blackouts tonight. Thankfully we're not a part of the rolling blackout grid.

Stop testing! haha well why not right? but count it from the day you had as dark or darker thank the test line! See...its worth testing more than twice some times ;)

Just pounce on him! He wont say No lol


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....woop I am sunburnt to the max!....which is unusual for me as I go brown...yes...I'm a bitch! Lol

The rain sounds terrible my fellow Canadians....I hope it's subsiding for you! :thumbup:

Ha ha :re o'rielly ....I'd love to see him being teased lol....he is so harsh on people! But so dam funny.

Anywhos....meg - BANGING opk there :thumbup: !...go meggy :happydance: go meggy :happydance: you go catch that eggy!!! :happydance: lol

Barbs...you got married on my birthday..Yaye...a great day!...was it a white (snow) wedding? How romantic...ahhhh....
And meg Cuba sounds amaizing!

Momma :( I am so sorry your not o'ing...the trip to the doctors will prove interesting I would say love....I read that prolactin (to do with milk production) is a key element to not ovulating...do you think he will test to see if you have higher levels of this?
I hope you have a great time away....right here's my one last plee and bid for that lil extra room for moi....anything? Lol.....
Hope you both have a fantastic time of it.:thumbup:

Cd6 here ladies and somthing odd happend to me at the beach today....had a very petruding pain in my ovary today....I got kind of scared that I didn't have any opks to pee on with me lol.....going to put it down to ovary getting ready to blast out one hell of an egg for me woohoo....
Well lets hope so anyway lol

So we went to the beach today....ahhh it's was great!.....went for a lil swim in the sea...had a lovely tuna baguette for dinner and ice cream for afternoon afters....then had a look round the shops and then ended up at my mums to move a bed...lol....I am nakerd!...
Will sleep very well tonight! Woohoo :) 

So whilst I was away In Cornwall today I found a chemist....I couldn't help myself...lol
I went in and came out with a load of new vits ....he heee...
So now I have omega 3 - magnesium and selenium to add to my long list of meds...lol...well why pass up an opportunity he he he....
Pete could not believe it when ii walked out with that whilst we were supposed to be away from the normall hustle and bustle of ttc lol....it just proves no matter where you are and what you do your always thinking about it lol...

Meg I have to admire how you and dh are teenage sweethearts that are still together....how lovely....oH and I hit our ten year mark next year...I'm hoping for some sort of special question any time now....altho if he did pop it i will still be surprised as I have always tested him about not marrying....he knows I'd love to Mary him but I always make out we don't need too...lol....I suppose we have to now bc Harry will ask why we are not one day too....
And how lovely I could dress him up in his little page boy suit too...:) 
I want the big church big white dress affair...and posh reception....welllll it's not like I'd ever do it again...marriage is a one time event for me!... Lol

So how is everyone? Good I hope....hope your all having agreeat evening tonight :flower:

Start my opks in 4 days...woohoo...:happydance:

Baby dust to us all this month Yaye :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

barbikins said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> Chere, I have always had the thigh problems ;) But they're worse now lol.
> Damn we just need to learn to love our bodies right?
> Good for you getting in so much BD! Crossing my fingers for you. Are you temping?
> Sounds like a lovely weekend...most of mine was inside organizing my house but it was so hot out & then all this rain yesterday. It's been a super wet summer here in Toronto so far :(
> 
> Nat, I see you're following me on Pinterest!! I am following you as well :)
> Do you have a Facebook account?
> You are very welcome for the info...I hope it helps you! The CoQ unfortunately upsets my stomach. But I did do tests & my egg reserves are great. So I'm not concerned.
> As for diet, you need to exercise too - are you? If you're restricting your body its likely your body is holding onto the fat for calorie reserves. Eventually it will stop doing it...but you'll need to also burn the calories. Since I started running I haven't lost any weight either...I have some fat on my belly area I really want gone. Oh & the wobbly thighs K thanks :)LOL
> 
> Lilflu: glad to hear about pup & sorry about the MS...there are meds if its really unbearable...
> 
> YUP Nat...boring CD5! I just wanna get this show on the road. I hope that the progesterone suppliment wont be too bad. I have a camping trip the weekend proceeding my IUI & I just wanna enjoy it :)
> 
> Meg, how are you doing ? How is your OPK coming along???xox
> 
> xoxoxo

I usually do love my body Barb but been so damn lazy lately. I am charting/temping and Ovufriend keeps changing O date. It was July 4 so looked like we really got in alot, now it's July 6 and missed a few days if so! Wondering if I should just give up and we aim to have sex every second day through entire cycle! LOL


----------



## natjenson

ChereMichelle said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> Chere, I have always had the thigh problems ;) But they're worse now lol.
> Damn we just need to learn to love our bodies right?
> Good for you getting in so much BD! Crossing my fingers for you. Are you temping?
> Sounds like a lovely weekend...most of mine was inside organizing my house but it was so hot out & then all this rain yesterday. It's been a super wet summer here in Toronto so far :(
> 
> Nat, I see you're following me on Pinterest!! I am following you as well :)
> Do you have a Facebook account?
> You are very welcome for the info...I hope it helps you! The CoQ unfortunately upsets my stomach. But I did do tests & my egg reserves are great. So I'm not concerned.
> As for diet, you need to exercise too - are you? If you're restricting your body its likely your body is holding onto the fat for calorie reserves. Eventually it will stop doing it...but you'll need to also burn the calories. Since I started running I haven't lost any weight either...I have some fat on my belly area I really want gone. Oh & the wobbly thighs K thanks :)LOL
> 
> Lilflu: glad to hear about pup & sorry about the MS...there are meds if its really unbearable...
> 
> YUP Nat...boring CD5! I just wanna get this show on the road. I hope that the progesterone suppliment wont be too bad. I have a camping trip the weekend proceeding my IUI & I just wanna enjoy it :)
> 
> Meg, how are you doing ? How is your OPK coming along???xox
> 
> xoxoxo
> 
> I usually do love my body Barb but been so damn lazy lately. I am charting/temping and Ovufriend keeps changing O date. It was July 4 so looked like we really got in alot, now it's July 6 and missed a few days if so! Wondering if I should just give up and we aim to have sex every second day through entire cycle! LOLClick to expand...

Hi chere :flower:
Just tried to click on your chart but i don't think the link is working ....
Do you have any other signs of when you ovulate?
O pains? Sore bbs?...usually when you have ovulated your chart should show a rise in temp for three days...the day this started is the day you o'd...
Have you thought about ordering some opks online?....amazon have a great selection love...and at a fair price...it really dose take a lot o'd confusion out of the cycle.:thumbup:
Hope your ok chere...welcome to the ttw.:happydance: and I have my fx for you love.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Top of the morning to you all ladies...:flower:

Cd 7 ...trying I remain Busy again today...ahhhh ill be running out of things soon lol...
Have a lot to do today tho!.....may be Mia alittle till later tonight.

Ugh having these disturbing dreams about being pg and bad things happening to the pgy ...woke up really upset this morning...third night in a row this has happened now.:(

Plus side I am getting to bed much earlier and I do feel better for it.yaye :)


So how is everyone?...good I hopes.:) 
Well Ill be back later to check in...hope you all have a great day today.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat I didn't know you and OH we're not married. It sounds like you want to be though! :) you sure have been together a long time too! Congrats. But if you want to get married you should. And you are right - make that wedding count! Lol. It sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday. Sorry about those bad dreams I have been having a lot of them too. But keep getting lots of sleep it makes a big difference. I usually get a good sleep during the week. 

Well ladies lets hope sat and sun was enough because once again DH wasn't in the mood. :( I hate when that happens on my O days. Last month we had such great coverage so i feel like I am prob out this month. I know there is a chance still but I feel like its not good. It's not so simple as making the moves on hubby. When he's tired or not feeling it it ain't happening. Ughhhhhhh I know sperm can live for a couple days but that's best case usually so if Sundays sperm are already gone its zip chance for me :(. Fackkkkkk I am supposed to call today 1dpo if you ladies think those opk I tested monday night were positive.


----------



## barbikins

ChereMichelle said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> Chere, I have always had the thigh problems ;) But they're worse now lol.
> Damn we just need to learn to love our bodies right?
> Good for you getting in so much BD! Crossing my fingers for you. Are you temping?
> Sounds like a lovely weekend...most of mine was inside organizing my house but it was so hot out & then all this rain yesterday. It's been a super wet summer here in Toronto so far :(
> 
> Nat, I see you're following me on Pinterest!! I am following you as well :)
> Do you have a Facebook account?
> You are very welcome for the info...I hope it helps you! The CoQ unfortunately upsets my stomach. But I did do tests & my egg reserves are great. So I'm not concerned.
> As for diet, you need to exercise too - are you? If you're restricting your body its likely your body is holding onto the fat for calorie reserves. Eventually it will stop doing it...but you'll need to also burn the calories. Since I started running I haven't lost any weight either...I have some fat on my belly area I really want gone. Oh & the wobbly thighs K thanks :)LOL
> 
> Lilflu: glad to hear about pup & sorry about the MS...there are meds if its really unbearable...
> 
> YUP Nat...boring CD5! I just wanna get this show on the road. I hope that the progesterone suppliment wont be too bad. I have a camping trip the weekend proceeding my IUI & I just wanna enjoy it :)
> 
> Meg, how are you doing ? How is your OPK coming along???xox
> 
> xoxoxo
> 
> I usually do love my body Barb but been so damn lazy lately. I am charting/temping and Ovufriend keeps changing O date. It was July 4 so looked like we really got in alot, now it's July 6 and missed a few days if so! Wondering if I should just give up and we aim to have sex every second day through entire cycle! LOLClick to expand...

Actually ever other day from the end of your period will give you the best odds. So not a bad idea id you're up for it :)
Good luck :) xox


----------



## barbikins

I got married on your birthday Nat? How cool! Well, I"ll never forget your birthday then :)
And I thought you were married....well there goes the assumption, right? Sounds to me too that you would like a wedding. So I think it's best to be clear about that or else DH will be confused & think you'll be fine if he doesn't pop the question. Men don't read between the lines at all...lol. 
Sounds like you had a great day. I love those days where it's all about lounging & just relaxing & there is some retail therapy. 
Dreams....aren't they just precious? I had a dream last night that I got pregnant this cycle & in my dream I recalled how I took the same supplements this cycle as the one I got pregnant on In March & how that was the right thing to do. Ugh. How many times have I had the dream of getting a bfp? Too many times. It plays with our heads...
I think we're going to be anxious when we finally do get pregnant again given our miscarriages. I had a really hard time falling asleep last night...I kept reviewing over & over in my head the past two years. I am starting to feel the panic of not getting pregnant this year. I just have this feeling of doom like it's going to be a very long struggle.

You ladies have been w/your partners so long! makes my 3.5 years seem like nothing lol. It feels some days like YEARS hahaha. Well, my hubby & I have really been through so much in a short period of time so it feels a heck of a lot longer.

Hrmm Meg, your hubby knows you guys are trying right so perhaps you can chat with him that in these crucial times its not all about being in the mood? There were times before IUI when I worked myself up or worked my hubby up to being in some kinda mood because it had to happen. LOL...not the most romantic or sexy, I admit, but still. It's not to just get your rocks off ya know? It's baby biznass :) LOL 
I'm sorry he wasn't cooperative. You can try again tonight?...Today shall be 1dpo but you may not have Ovulated yet so you can have a try....or if you O'd last night the eggy is still there, waiting...or yes, sperm can live up to 5 days so you could be OK too.
I think a chat with DH should be up for order if its leaving you frustrated in your endeavors. It's not all about him, you know? Anyway just a thought. Cuz I'd be pretty pissed if this was a regular occurrence. You can't make a baby if you're not doing it when it's optimal...well you can but your chances drop. And men can get in the mood pretty darn easily...some foreplay & they're on their way! My hubby some times goes through major stress periods but he can always be enticed LOL.

Nat, it's cool we're on the same cycle date...wahoo! I start cycle monitoring on Saturday...no sleeping in this weekend. Honestly I dont understand why it always starts on a weekend :(


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hrmm Meg, your hubby knows you guys are trying right so perhaps you can chat with him that in these crucial times its not all about being in the mood? There were times before IUI when I worked myself up or worked my hubby up to being in some kinda mood because it had to happen. LOL...not the most romantic or sexy, I admit, but still. It's not to just get your rocks off ya know? It's baby biznass :) LOL
> I'm sorry he wasn't cooperative. You can try again tonight?...Today shall be 1dpo but you may not have Ovulated yet so you can have a try....or if you O'd last night the eggy is still there, waiting...or yes, sperm can live up to 5 days so you could be OK too.
> I think a chat with DH should be up for order if its leaving you frustrated in your endeavors. It's not all about him, you know? Anyway just a thought. Cuz I'd be pretty pissed if this was a regular occurrence. You can't make a baby if you're not doing it when it's optimal...well you can but your chances drop. And men can get in the mood pretty darn easily...some foreplay & they're on their way! My hubby some times goes through major stress periods but he can always be enticed LOL.

Thanks Barb... it is not a common occurance - usually we have the prime days covered. But he does usually know when I am fertile and he knows when I am gunning for BD'ing because of it. So when he is not in the mood for whatever reason it does bother me because yes we are actively trying. DH cant always be enticed which I find surprising since he in general has a really high sex drive. Dont get me wrong - I dont like 'scheduled' sex and its never like that with us, but all the times I am initiating it are when I am genuinely frisky and want to do it, and the time is right, but hes tired, or wants a shower, or stressed or whatever it is. I get it sometimes but two days back to back makes me sad :( I hope Sat and Sun spermies are still alive in there because its my only chance this cycle. And this cycle was important to me because of chemical last month and thoughts that I may be uber fertile. Who knows.... I hope we can BD tonight. Sigh.

Thanks for listening to me and for your message Barbs - means a lot xo


----------



## barbikins

You know what, the other thing can be that he knows why you're trying to have sex & it can feel a bit forced. So maybe there is a bit of that on his mind. It's can be a bit stressful to know you're trying for a baby. It was awkward for a bit the first maybe 6 months or so but then hubby got used to it & didn't complain about too much sex. He whined about how frisky I was for the first half of month & then crickets the second half. Hahaha!
I do find my sex drive dropped going through all this. :( I hope Maca helps some what.

How was your DH when you found out you were having a Chemical Pregnancy? Maybe he feels a bit afraid it'll happen again? But you know it wouldn't hurt to speak up & see how he's dealing & if he does it again next month perhaps that'll be a good time to gently discuss how having sex at the right times are crucial. Sat/Sun BD is good for a positive on Monday. So dont worry too much OK :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> You know what, the other thing can be that he knows why you're trying to have sex & it can feel a bit forced. So maybe there is a bit of that on his mind. It's can be a bit stressful to know you're trying for a baby. It was awkward for a bit the first maybe 6 months or so but then hubby got used to it & didn't complain about too much sex. He whined about how frisky I was for the first half of month & then crickets the second half. Hahaha!
> I do find my sex drive dropped going through all this. :( I hope Maca helps some what.
> 
> How was your DH when you found out you were having a Chemical Pregnancy? Maybe he feels a bit afraid it'll happen again? But you know it wouldn't hurt to speak up & see how he's dealing & if he does it again next month perhaps that'll be a good time to gently discuss how having sex at the right times are crucial. Sat/Sun BD is good for a positive on Monday. So dont worry too much OK :)

Thanks Barb - you made me feel a lot better. I will just tell myself I have as good a chance as any I suppose and get on with it. NOthing I can do now right? If not, onto the next month right?

To answer your question DH was really supportive about the chemical. He admitted to feeling slightly relieved at having another go at it, because he was so stressed at the time with work and what not and he was a bit shocked that we were pg (as if we havent been trying lol) but he was glad that it happened right after the antibiotics because he took it as a good sign that hopefully the issue has been the infection and he said not to worry it will happen again soon. I dont think hes worried about BD'ing for that reason. but you are right about everything you said about timed sex and I do keep that in my conciousness and will be aware of it for sure :) My sex drive does dip a little after O time but we still usually have :hugs:regular sex after that until AF comes so theres nothing to complain about really. 

Thanks Barb :hugs:

How are you doing? IUI time is coming up for you


----------



## barbikins

Well you can't turn back the clock but they say 2-3 days before Ovulation is the best time. Day before is great, Day of is good but it takes a while for those suckers to make it to their destination. I wouldn't be too concerned. Ideal that you missed yesterday? No. Detrimental? I'd say not. Try to entice him tonight ;)

I think DH will be shocked no matter when. And there is an adjustment period of coming around to the idea of becoming a parent. Even if you've been trying. And I agree w/him that you'll be pregnant again. I don't worry about you, lady!

I'm doing OK...I'm a bit out of sorts since last month still. And I've got this feeling of gloom & doom this cycle. I am just so hopeful that it happens & affraid if it doesnt.
I went to get more vitamines today....stocked up on fish oil incase we have to try next month. It increased my EWCM so much! Plus its overall healthy. I got Vitamin B-6 & just have to fish for Nat's link to see the dosage. Vitamin D3 & so I've added to my pill popping madness. I need to see what I've got at home too. I'm also taking Folic Acid, Red Raspberry, Maca, Vit B Complex. OMG!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm excited me and oh just had a convo and we have decided i will take my last pill on saturday, it is suddenly becoming real, i'm scared my cycles are going to be a pain but i will have bare with it :) 

How are you all i will officially on cd1 on tuesday i think.


----------



## barbikins

good luck to you!!! FX


----------



## natjenson

Hi the ladies...:)

Barbs meg.....I must be a dam physic....:happydance....found a receipt today for a white gold diamond ring...to be collected next week ....feck! I can't believe it h hee he...wow- Ill have to put my surprised face on....lol
Omg! I'm so excited...I wonder how he'll do it?

Ooh barbs you say the fish oil increases cm?? Brilliant!!! Dose it work straight away? Or take a cycle or two to kick in?
And :thumbup: to the maca...I hope this perks you back up again...I'm feeling alittle more "up beat " again.woohoo...l.i love how I can power through things like super gran pmsl...:rofl:

How did you get on with the vb6 dosages? Did you find them ok?.....angle umps protocol is nuts right ?....good that she shared this with everyone tho! :thumbup:
And I get that you feel gloomy this cycle barb....I sort of feel the same...like half heartedly into it....affriad and HOPFULL all at once....wow what a confusing time for us all eh!
I have deliberately NOT bought any more pg tests this cycle - I shall just ration out (lol) what I have left and keep my frer for the "conformation" if needed....
Fx.
Barbs....great that we are buddies again...woohoo....and I am sending you huge amounts of luck and well wishes for you this cycle!....it's traveling a long way over the sea so it may take a while to reach you but it's on it's way! Lol
And you meg!.....lots and lots of well wishes are in the in the "air " mail. Lol

Meg- totally get how you and dh must be feeling after the chemical.....:hugs:
When we had our mc in January we were both keen to try again straight away given the info were well informed that our chances were so great....however altho we were hopefull we were so scared too....afraid that it would happen again and afraid if our chances didn't work out...it turns out that our chance didn't work but it made us try "even " harder.....we desided to pull all the stops out and in a way lol oH let me go crazy with the Internet and research what in the world we could try out...l
Sounds to me like you have hit that annoying "invisible" brick wall.....and it's soo disappointing too....dh may be "just " tired or it could be what barbs suggested...maybe he has a hang up or two deep down he is afraid with you...
HOPFULLY he can de-stress and negotiate this "brick wall " with you.:hugs:
Then again maybe it's just nothing lol...perhaps he dosnt realise how this important time is.:)
Defo a wee chat needed lol...
Hope you get lucky tonight love.:thumbup:


Natalieexo...:happydance: great news to are joining us soon....so Saturday is your last pill....
Fx your monthlys won't play naughty games with and that your spell on bcp have kick started your cycles back to regular.fx.:thumbup:
So are you going to chart? Or do you already? Sorry I forget again.lol
And don't worry about your tests love.....I had 100 stashed last month ...geese....thinking about that -I was nut buying all them...pmsl....you got to laugh thoe....
A lil word of advice love...before you join us....fight that naughty voice in your head and hold onto your hope....after a while things can get alittle distressing but you stay strong ok.lol

Chere.....how are you doing there me petal?.....what dpo are you now? Has your ovufriend told you yet.
I sure hope so.:) 


Well ladies I am pooped again...have horrid hay fever....and I can't take the antihistamines as they are VERY detrimental to ttc....so I am suffering :cry: lol....
It's ok tho....I am used to it now...ill just keep rubbing away at these eyes untill they fall out lol

Can't wait to start my opks on Saturday...not expecting much but I love the maths in it all...like to get them all stuck down on my paper laying in waiting for the specialist if we ever manage to get to see one lol....(we decided to see one in October(private)-and save a little money too) 

Hope you are all ok and well ladies....:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Well you can't turn back the clock but they say 2-3 days before Ovulation is the best time. Day before is great, Day of is good but it takes a while for those suckers to make it to their destination. I wouldn't be too concerned. Ideal that you missed yesterday? No. Detrimental? I'd say not. Try to entice him tonight ;)
> 
> I think DH will be shocked no matter when. And there is an adjustment period of coming around to the idea of becoming a parent. Even if you've been trying. And I agree w/him that you'll be pregnant again. I don't worry about you, lady!
> 
> I'm doing OK...I'm a bit out of sorts since last month still. And I've got this feeling of gloom & doom this cycle. I am just so hopeful that it happens & affraid if it doesnt.
> I went to get more vitamines today....stocked up on fish oil incase we have to try next month. It increased my EWCM so much! Plus its overall healthy. I got Vitamin B-6 & just have to fish for Nat's link to see the dosage. Vitamin D3 & so I've added to my pill popping madness. I need to see what I've got at home too. I'm also taking Folic Acid, Red Raspberry, Maca, Vit B Complex. OMG!

I hear you on the doom and gloom. I am feeling it too although I am trying to break it down with some posiivity - its hard. Thats great news about the Fish oil - maybe I should try that next month as I dont notice much with the EPO... but maybe its all inside! lol.... I am on the vitamin D too! so many health benefits with it as well so thats great. we are all pill poppers isnt it fab?? Sending a big wave of positivity to you Barbs.. I know its so hard but we have to do our best to keep up the faith or we have very little!!

xoxoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yep should have AF by tuesday, i hope they play nice and settle down into a nice routine, if not i will just have to try other things to try and regulate them, no i am not going to chart or anything just using ovulation tests at first see how i get on with that, i have quite alot of tests haha hope no-one finds them, i will try and hold onto my hope for as long as possible. The OH has talked about having a baby ever since we had the chat i keep having to remind him it might not be as straight forward or it might not happen straight away although we all wish it would. 

My friend just found out shes pregnant and she doesnt know who the dad is, i couldnt believe my ears when i heard, its just happened to her she wasnt trying she was clearly sleeping with multiple men things like that drive me crazy.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Kind of stuck on when to start using the ovulation tests since i dont know what my cycle will be like should i just start around cd10? I do remember the middle of my cycles i would get sore boobs maybe two weeks later i would get my period so maybe this was ovulation obviously i never paid attention to this back then lol if that does happen this time it will be a big help.


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi the ladies...:)
> 
> Barbs meg.....I must be a dam physic....:happydance....found a receipt today for a white gold diamond ring...to be collected next week ....feck! I can't believe it h hee he...wow- Ill have to put my surprised face on....lol
> Omg! I'm so excited...I wonder how he'll do it?
> 
> Ooh barbs you say the fish oil increases cm?? Brilliant!!! Dose it work straight away? Or take a cycle or two to kick in?
> And :thumbup: to the maca...I hope this perks you back up again...I'm feeling alittle more "up beat " again.woohoo...l.i love how I can power through things like super gran pmsl...:rofl:
> 
> How did you get on with the vb6 dosages? Did you find them ok?.....angle umps protocol is nuts right ?....good that she shared this with everyone tho! :thumbup:
> And I get that you feel gloomy this cycle barb....I sort of feel the same...like half heartedly into it....affriad and HOPFULL all at once....wow what a confusing time for us all eh!
> I have deliberately NOT bought any more pg tests this cycle - I shall just ration out (lol) what I have left and keep my frer for the "conformation" if needed....
> Fx.
> Barbs....great that we are buddies again...woohoo....and I am sending you huge amounts of luck and well wishes for you this cycle!....it's traveling a long way over the sea so it may take a while to reach you but it's on it's way! Lol
> And you meg!.....lots and lots of well wishes are in the in the "air " mail. Lol
> 
> Meg- totally get how you and dh must be feeling after the chemical.....:hugs:
> When we had our mc in January we were both keen to try again straight away given the info were well informed that our chances were so great....however altho we were hopefull we were so scared too....afraid that it would happen again and afraid if our chances didn't work out...it turns out that our chance didn't work but it made us try "even " harder.....we desided to pull all the stops out and in a way lol oH let me go crazy with the Internet and research what in the world we could try out...l
> Sounds to me like you have hit that annoying "invisible" brick wall.....and it's soo disappointing too....dh may be "just " tired or it could be what barbs suggested...maybe he has a hang up or two deep down he is afraid with you...
> HOPFULLY he can de-stress and negotiate this "brick wall " with you.:hugs:
> Then again maybe it's just nothing lol...perhaps he dosnt realise how this important time is.:)
> Defo a wee chat needed lol...
> Hope you get lucky tonight love.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Natalieexo...:happydance: great news to are joining us soon....so Saturday is your last pill....
> Fx your monthlys won't play naughty games with and that your spell on bcp have kick started your cycles back to regular.fx.:thumbup:
> So are you going to chart? Or do you already? Sorry I forget again.lol
> And don't worry about your tests love.....I had 100 stashed last month ...geese....thinking about that -I was nut buying all them...pmsl....you got to laugh thoe....
> A lil word of advice love...before you join us....fight that naughty voice in your head and hold onto your hope....after a while things can get alittle distressing but you stay strong ok.lol
> 
> Chere.....how are you doing there me petal?.....what dpo are you now? Has your ovufriend told you yet.
> I sure hope so.:)
> 
> 
> Well ladies I am pooped again...have horrid hay fever....and I can't take the antihistamines as they are VERY detrimental to ttc....so I am suffering :cry: lol....
> It's ok tho....I am used to it now...ill just keep rubbing away at these eyes untill they fall out lol
> 
> Can't wait to start my opks on Saturday...not expecting much but I love the maths in it all...like to get them all stuck down on my paper laying in waiting for the specialist if we ever manage to get to see one lol....(we decided to see one in October(private)-and save a little money too)
> 
> Hope you are all ok and well ladies....:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat - thanks so much for your message :) I am sending vibes to you too across the ocean! 

and OMG about the ring receipt are you serious? were you snooping!? LOL - that is amazing!!! I cant wait to hear more about this:hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Hello Ladies!

Nat, thats SO exciting about the ring! I used to 'look' for clues too but never found any. Were you looking for it?! ;) LOL. That's so great hun. I'm so happy for you! It's great to have some thing to look forward to!

And yes Fish Oil has worked for my CM. And increasing my water consumption. I used to check my cervix for EWCM remember? So I always knew that way but when I took Fish Oil I noticed it so much more. I was on EPO too long time ago & it did nothing for me.
Also Fish Oil is good for so many reasons including when you are pregnant for the baby's brain development. 
Nat, I found it worked right away...first cycle. And again I was very regimented at drinking water all day long. It helps with EWCM too.
Meg, I'm sure you know what I'm feeling too. And it is very hard to keep upbeat lately. Usually I'm so good but I think I'm just having a hard time masking how I'm actually feeling so I"m going to let it be...

Thanks Nat for the well wishes...it's all coming back your way too :) HUGS!!!


----------



## barbikins

Nataliieexo said:


> Kind of stuck on when to start using the ovulation tests since i dont know what my cycle will be like should i just start around cd10? I do remember the middle of my cycles i would get sore boobs maybe two weeks later i would get my period so maybe this was ovulation obviously i never paid attention to this back then lol if that does happen this time it will be a big help.

re: your friend..oh boy. It's those situations that make me frustrated now that we're trying. Even tho I didnt get pregnant intentionally w/my daughter LOL hypocrite much?! But yep. Deal LOL

And as for OPK, how long are your cycles?


----------



## Nataliieexo

barbikins said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> Kind of stuck on when to start using the ovulation tests since i dont know what my cycle will be like should i just start around cd10? I do remember the middle of my cycles i would get sore boobs maybe two weeks later i would get my period so maybe this was ovulation obviously i never paid attention to this back then lol if that does happen this time it will be a big help.
> 
> re: your friend..oh boy. It's those situations that make me frustrated now that we're trying. Even tho I didnt get pregnant intentionally w/my daughter LOL hypocrite much?! But yep. Deal LOL
> 
> And as for OPK, how long are your cycles?Click to expand...

Shes crazy i am so jelous of her at the moment and that is something i never thought i would be of her it wouldnt be so bad if she knew who the dad was lol and i have no idea before i went on the pill they were always irregular i couldnt keep track of them because they just came whenever they wanted, i am hoping they might be a bit more regular after being on the pill.


----------



## barbikins

You're probably jealous b/c it happened with out her even trying. And in a circumstance which is not normally wanted....yet she got pregnant. Yippee for her.

Well if you don't know then you should start about CD10.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Right i will start them then, i hope i get a positive next month, i know its always the same i see it alot around here i'm used to it, i just didnt expect it from my friend.


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Right i will start them then, i hope i get a positive next month, i know its always the same i see it alot around here i'm used to it, i just didnt expect it from my friend.

Hi natalieexo....:)

Not sure if your leaflet says with your opks....but do not test with fmu...I would go with 3rd....maybe late morning AND early evening...just so's not to miss your surge love...I made this mistake first time I used them...got me all confused..lol
I think cd 10 is A great day to start :thumbup:
Sounds like from your symptoms you was oving...but the opks will defo detect and confirm it for you.
Once you get your positive opk...leave it 24 hrs and then congrats you are officially in the ttw and it will be 1dpo woohoo.:happydance:

Looking forward to you joining us.:thumbup:

Sounds like your friend got herself into a spot of bother there...good she has a good friend like you for support altho I TOTALLY get that you envy how easy it was for her.:thumbup:
HOPFULLY you get your bfp too love...have my fingers crossed for you.:)
And your oH sounds like he really wants this too.:thumbup: best of luck to you both ok.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...:)
Ummmm have a certain sombody sat with me so will go into the what's and where's tmr....sorry to hold out the suspense lol....

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

natjenson said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> Right i will start them then, i hope i get a positive next month, i know its always the same i see it alot around here i'm used to it, i just didnt expect it from my friend.
> 
> Hi natalieexo....:)
> 
> Not sure if your leaflet says with your opks....but do not test with fmu...I would go with 3rd....maybe late morning AND early evening...just so's not to miss your surge love...I made this mistake first time I used them...got me all confused..lol
> I think cd 10 is A great day to start :thumbup:
> Sounds like from your symptoms you was oving...but the opks will defo detect and confirm it for you.
> Once you get your positive opk...leave it 24 hrs and then congrats you are officially in the ttw and it will be 1dpo woohoo.:happydance:
> 
> Looking forward to you joining us.:thumbup:
> 
> Sounds like your friend got herself into a spot of bother there...good she has a good friend like you for support altho I TOTALLY get that you envy how easy it was for her.:thumbup:
> HOPFULLY you get your bfp too love...have my fingers crossed for you.:)
> And your oH sounds like he really wants this too.:thumbup: best of luck to you both ok.:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Yeah i was planning on doing it at around dinner time and maybe 7pm well that's if i have to pee then lol i cant wait to start using the opk's i just hope it doesn't take too long to O, i must admit i have already been on the mother care website just to mainly get some insight on what i want and the cost of things, i don't think i will be too upset if it doesn't happen straight away because then i'll have more time to save up lol 

Yes she has got herself into a situation there but she seems happy about it so good for her, he really does want it a lot which is so much better for me, i have warned him not to think about it much and just take a relaxed approach, i know i will be taking opk's but that's going to be helpful for me to learn about my cycles as well. Hopefully everything goes ok at my scan on Monday and there's no pcos and we are good to go :)

Good luck to you too :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Natalie that would drive me nuts too about your friend. Until I was TTc that stuff didn't bother me but it sure does now!! 

Good luck with your OPK this cycle - keep us posted :)


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies!

Well we managed to BD last night so that makes me feel a little better despite that I was calling myself 1dpo yesterday. I am not sure if I should say 1dpo or 2dpo today because of these damn OPK. The one I posted to you on Monday night was positive but then i took another on Tuesday morning and it was a blaring positive meaning the test line was significantly darker. What do you think Barb just go off the first one like usual? I usually stop testing after the first one I don't know why I kept going bahhh. I even took one yesterday and it was still positive. That's the only thing Making me feel better about Bd last night lol

Let me know what you think and I will shut up about it and embrace the 2ww that I am now In lol


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...afternoon to ya! :)

Well I've got to make it quick as I have a lot to do again...

I found the receipt whilst wiping out his work bag....in a little pocket...oh boy I hope the ring IS for me lol...imagine that lol
By the looks of it the ring is being re sized aswell - to a K and a half- which is my size ...eeeek. :)

This morning he suggested he take me away for the night next week...which will be ooober hard for me as I hate to leave Harry.
Ahhhh he's such an old romantic.lol
Shame I bet he is secretly nervous...

So how is everybody today? Good I hope.:thumbup:

Afm....cd8 still very boring at the moment...started the honey again today...yuk...it still makes me gag! Lol

Well il be back later to check in....later girls. : 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies...:)
> Ummmm have a certain sombody sat with me so will go into the what's and where's tmr....sorry to hold out the suspense lol....
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Damn Nat! Sitting in suspense here lol xo


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...:)
> Ummmm have a certain sombody sat with me so will go into the what's and where's tmr....sorry to hold out the suspense lol....
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Damn Nat! Sitting in suspense here lol xoClick to expand...

Hi meg lol...page ago.lol:thumbup: 
:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Super exciting stuff Nat!! So happy for you! 
And hooray for the TWW! Here we go!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies...afternoon to ya! :)
> 
> Well I've got to make it quick as I have a lot to do again...
> 
> I found the receipt whilst wiping out his work bag....in a little pocket...oh boy I hope the ring IS for me lol...imagine that lol
> By the looks of it the ring is being re sized aswell - to a K and a half- which is my size ...eeeek. :)
> 
> This morning he suggested he take me away for the night next week...which will be ooober hard for me as I hate to leave Harry.
> Ahhhh he's such an old romantic.lol
> Shame I bet he is secretly nervous...
> 
> So how is everybody today? Good I hope.:thumbup:
> 
> Afm....cd8 still very boring at the moment...started the honey again today...yuk...it still makes me gag! Lol
> 
> Well il be back later to check in....later girls. :
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

LOL we were posting at the same time this morning so I missed you!
That is great Nat... so exciting! You best be going away for some adult time!!! You need a little break hun :) Harry will be just fine.:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Super exciting stuff Nat!! So happy for you!
> And hooray for the TWW! Here we go!

Yup lol.... the countdown begins lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Can you fly when your pregnant i know u cant towards the end but what about the earlier stages?


----------



## butterflywolf

Nataliieexo said:


> Can you fly when your pregnant i know u cant towards the end but what about the earlier stages?

As long as you are not considered high risk there would be no problem. If you want to fly (it's either 32 or 34 weeks) after those some airlines will allow it if you have a note from your doctor stating are low risk and a few other things. Flying prior to those weeks though no problem at all for the most part.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Well we managed to BD last night so that makes me feel a little better despite that I was calling myself 1dpo yesterday. I am not sure if I should say 1dpo or 2dpo today because of these damn OPK. The one I posted to you on Monday night was positive but then i took another on Tuesday morning and it was a blaring positive meaning the test line was significantly darker. What do you think Barb just go off the first one like usual? I usually stop testing after the first one I don't know why I kept going bahhh. I even took one yesterday and it was still positive. That's the only thing Making me feel better about Bd last night lol
> 
> Let me know what you think and I will shut up about it and embrace the 2ww that I am now In lol

YAY hubby!!!! :happydance:

Well, was Monday's test line as dark or darker than the control line???
Or was Tuesday's test line as dark or darker than control line? It's really important. A Test can appear positive but it is not quite.


----------



## barbikins

Nat that sounds exciting. Make it happen & go away for the night.
He's probably planning smth really romantic. You can be a night w/o Harry :)
Some grown up time will be nice & OMG You're getting engaged!!! AHHHHHH

You'll have smth else to keep you occupied & maybe less crazy about TTC :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Well we managed to BD last night so that makes me feel a little better despite that I was calling myself 1dpo yesterday. I am not sure if I should say 1dpo or 2dpo today because of these damn OPK. The one I posted to you on Monday night was positive but then i took another on Tuesday morning and it was a blaring positive meaning the test line was significantly darker. What do you think Barb just go off the first one like usual? I usually stop testing after the first one I don't know why I kept going bahhh. I even took one yesterday and it was still positive. That's the only thing Making me feel better about Bd last night lol
> 
> Let me know what you think and I will shut up about it and embrace the 2ww that I am now In lol
> 
> YAY hubby!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Well, was Monday's test line as dark or darker than the control line???
> Or was Tuesday's test line as dark or darker than control line? It's really important. A Test can appear positive but it is not quite.Click to expand...

haha i know eh....

If you look back at the pic I posted on Monday night - It seemed to be as dark as the control line. But tuesdays test was definitely darker than the control line - one of those crazy dark ones. If you dont mind looking at the pic and telling me what you think? did it look positive to you? If so, I guess I am 2DPO today techinically. if not, 1DPO LOL

but yes I am glad we BD'd just in case I O'd late


----------



## barbikins

OK Meg I went back to have a look & while your test line is very dark, it does not look as dark as the control line. This is where I found it tricky because it can look so positive esp. with that thin line on the left of it which always seems SO dark. I would consider this almost positive...as in it probably went up over night & that's why Tuesday it was VERY dark. I'd honestly say you Ovulated yesterday.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> OK Meg I went back to have a look & while your test line is very dark, it does not look as dark as the control line. This is where I found it tricky because it can look so positive esp. with that thin line on the left of it which always seems SO dark. I would consider this almost positive...as in it probably went up over night & that's why Tuesday it was VERY dark. I'd honestly say you Ovulated yesterday.

I really appreciate you taking another look for me - thanks so much Barb. I would think so too because it was exceptionally dark on tuesday... makes me feel a bit better for the BD'ing last night too?? lol

Ok so 1DPO I will call myself today then... here we go!!


----------



## barbikins

Yeah I'd say you're A-OK lady :) You did well for BD timing, don't even worry.
Do you use Fertility Friend to track BD, OPK & your period? I dont temp anymore but I use it when we are trying on our own to book when we have sex & when I get positive OPK & it rates my intercourse timing.


----------



## barbikins

Nataliieexo said:


> Can you fly when your pregnant i know u cant towards the end but what about the earlier stages?

Generally it's safe however there is a small chance for miscarriage. Second trimester is the best time to travel by air. But you can consult with your doctor.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Yeah I'd say you're A-OK lady :) You did well for BD timing, don't even worry.
> Do you use Fertility Friend to track BD, OPK & your period? I dont temp anymore but I use it when we are trying on our own to book when we have sex & when I get positive OPK & it rates my intercourse timing.

No I dont - i didnt know it did that without temping - do you use the website or an app? let me know and I will do it for sure! :) thanks


----------



## Petzy

Hiya Ladies!

Happy Friday

I am 2DPO so not much going on but a long wait ahead of me....

Hubby and I are leaving for the states tonight... we fly out tomorrow morning to Vegas so we are going to shop a bit tonight and go for dinner near the airport hotel. I am very excited I really need a break!

I will check in today again for sure. I dont know how much I will be able to log in when I am gone but I will certainly try to! Just depends on the wifi situation lol... I will miss you guys.

I brought my 2 pack of FRER in my suitcase... I am due for AF 2 days after I get back so why not lol.... ahhhhhh


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg,

It's not just for temping. I use it also to keep track of my period. You can keep track of all symptoms including your CM. I have the phone app but you can also log on through a computer.

Yay for you!!! You must be SO excited. I hope you have a really great time & that you can just reeeelaaaaaaaaaxxxxx!!! Wishing you the best & Happy early Birthday!!! XO
Don't worry about us, we'll be OK albeit we'll miss you too. Just enjoy & we'll hear when you get back. When are you back?
Good plan on the FRER...WHY not indeed :) xoxoxox


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg,
> 
> It's not just for temping. I use it also to keep track of my period. You can keep track of all symptoms including your CM. I have the phone app but you can also log on through a computer.
> 
> Yay for you!!! You must be SO excited. I hope you have a really great time & that you can just reeeelaaaaaaaaaxxxxx!!! Wishing you the best & Happy early Birthday!!! XO
> Don't worry about us, we'll be OK albeit we'll miss you too. Just enjoy & we'll hear when you get back. When are you back?
> Good plan on the FRER...WHY not indeed :) xoxoxox

I know lol - but who isnt going to use an FRER when they have them?? haha.... impossible!!!

I am back on the 22nd in the evening - gone for 8 days. But I will definitely check in even if its for a few minutes.:hugs:

Thanks for the Bday wishes :)


----------



## ChereMichelle

Good morning! I'm so stressed. It's why I've been a stranger...work....mostly...as u know clinic closing, but I'm also active in my union and so many issues at my work from mismanagement, bullying, intimidation etc I'm putting too much pressure on myself to help everyone, solve things, get their grievances in order etc. I sort of had a mini breakdown at work lol, just a little cry out back. A long time client had to come in as their little dog had a stroke over night and died- we'd just seen her the day before and had her set up on 3 new heart medications, a referral to a specialist...and then this. I think it was the last straw for me, so I had a wee cry:sad2:

Also a co-worker sought my advice on the morning after pill or Plan B. Her and bf had unprotected sex and don't want a baby yet...sigh...she doesn't know I'm TTC. It was a bit hard but I personally think if you're not ready, don't do it. I guess there are people all around me pregnant or not even trying and ending up so!

I'm supposedly 6 DPO. I feel so positive of where we are and how much we BD so I'm scared I will be let down. This stress obviously isn't helping much either. I can't afford it but may drive up to Kelowna to visit a dear old gf tomorrow...perhaps will help me.

I tried to catch up a little...enough to see Meg you're off on a vacation you bum! So jealous. Enjoy it. You've deserved it. Sun, BD'ing, being a silly tourist, hanging out by the pool, SHOPPING- embrace it....

And Nat? A ring??? I'm tickled pink for you....

I know there's more but I only made it a few pages in before I had to write...love to you all xoxoxox:hugs:


----------



## ChereMichelle

natjenson said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> Chere, I have always had the thigh problems ;) But they're worse now lol.
> Damn we just need to learn to love our bodies right?
> Good for you getting in so much BD! Crossing my fingers for you. Are you temping?
> Sounds like a lovely weekend...most of mine was inside organizing my house but it was so hot out & then all this rain yesterday. It's been a super wet summer here in Toronto so far :(
> 
> Nat, I see you're following me on Pinterest!! I am following you as well :)
> Do you have a Facebook account?
> You are very welcome for the info...I hope it helps you! The CoQ unfortunately upsets my stomach. But I did do tests & my egg reserves are great. So I'm not concerned.
> As for diet, you need to exercise too - are you? If you're restricting your body its likely your body is holding onto the fat for calorie reserves. Eventually it will stop doing it...but you'll need to also burn the calories. Since I started running I haven't lost any weight either...I have some fat on my belly area I really want gone. Oh & the wobbly thighs K thanks :)LOL
> 
> Lilflu: glad to hear about pup & sorry about the MS...there are meds if its really unbearable...
> 
> YUP Nat...boring CD5! I just wanna get this show on the road. I hope that the progesterone suppliment wont be too bad. I have a camping trip the weekend proceeding my IUI & I just wanna enjoy it :)
> 
> Meg, how are you doing ? How is your OPK coming along???xox
> 
> xoxoxo
> 
> I usually do love my body Barb but been so damn lazy lately. I am charting/temping and Ovufriend keeps changing O date. It was July 4 so looked like we really got in alot, now it's July 6 and missed a few days if so! Wondering if I should just give up and we aim to have sex every second day through entire cycle! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Hi chere :flower:
> Just tried to click on your chart but i don't think the link is working ....
> Do you have any other signs of when you ovulate?
> O pains? Sore bbs?...usually when you have ovulated your chart should show a rise in temp for three days...the day this started is the day you o'd...
> Have you thought about ordering some opks online?....amazon have a great selection love...and at a fair price...it really dose take a lot o'd confusion out of the cycle.:thumbup:
> Hope your ok chere...welcome to the ttw.:happydance: and I have my fx for you love.:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Hey Nat- here is link, I'll have to check my sig!!! Not sure why not working:
https://ovufriend.com/graph/c5537699f897e409792191553c2e0835


----------



## Petzy

ChereMichelle said:


> Good morning! I'm so stressed. It's why I've been a stranger...work....mostly...as u know clinic closing, but I'm also active in my union and so many issues at my work from mismanagement, bullying, intimidation etc I'm putting too much pressure on myself to help everyone, solve things, get their grievances in order etc. I sort of had a mini breakdown at work lol, just a little cry out back. A long time client had to come in as their little dog had a stroke over night and died- we'd just seen her the day before and had her set up on 3 new heart medications, a referral to a specialist...and then this. I think it was the last straw for me, so I had a wee cry:sad2:
> 
> Also a co-worker sought my advice on the morning after pill or Plan B. Her and bf had unprotected sex and don't want a baby yet...sigh...she doesn't know I'm TTC. It was a bit hard but I personally think if you're not ready, don't do it. I guess there are people all around me pregnant or not even trying and ending up so!
> 
> I'm supposedly 6 DPO. I feel so positive of where we are and how much we BD so I'm scared I will be let down. This stress obviously isn't helping much either. I can't afford it but may drive up to Kelowna to visit a dear old gf tomorrow...perhaps will help me.
> 
> I tried to catch up a little...enough to see Meg you're off on a vacation you bum! So jealous. Enjoy it. You've deserved it. Sun, BD'ing, being a silly tourist, hanging out by the pool, SHOPPING- embrace it....
> 
> And Nat? A ring??? I'm tickled pink for you....
> 
> I know there's more but I only made it a few pages in before I had to write...love to you all xoxoxox:hugs:

Chere - good to hear from you hun I wondered where you went :)

Im sorry things are stressful. It sounds like you may be taking on a bit too much? Dont forget to take care of YOU. You in general, and you for TTC. Our bodies dont respond well to stress. You hear a lot about women who took a month "off TTC to relax" and got pg... I think stress has something to do with it for sure.

As far as your chances this cycle go, you have done everything you can and you did a great job! Its ok to be excited and hopeful. But I understand the worry about the let down - we all do - you are in good company for that lol. But you did well and its not much longer for you in this 2WW!

Do you have any cheapies?

We are here for you Chere:hugs:


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!! How are ya?! Been crazy busy this past few weeks. And the crazy busy wont end until after the first of August!!! Well AF got me today... Sorta starting to get frustrated! I know y'all have been at it longer.... And now I am starting to understand better how annoying it is to see af!
I can't decide if I am going to try or try not to try this cycle lol.... My 10year class reunion is the first week of August so I might try to concentrate more on weight loss these next few weeks. Lol true story!
Hope y'all are having a fabulous day!! We are throwing my mom a surprise 50th bday tonight so I am super excited about that!!! Everyone have a great weekend


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Hey ladies!! How are ya?! Been crazy busy this past few weeks. And the crazy busy wont end until after the first of August!!! Well AF got me today... Sorta starting to get frustrated! I know y'all have been at it longer.... And now I am starting to understand better how annoying it is to see af!
> I can't decide if I am going to try or try not to try this cycle lol.... My 10year class reunion is the first week of August so I might try to concentrate more on weight loss these next few weeks. Lol true story!
> Hope y'all are having a fabulous day!! We are throwing my mom a surprise 50th bday tonight so I am super excited about that!!! Everyone have a great weekend

Hi Crazy! Sorry AF got you hun.... Glad you have the fun distraction of your moms party! :) 

Its totally up to you if you try next month! I know it is dissapointing.. it will happen soon :)

GOod luck with the weight loss and reunion! That sounds fun


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....:) 

Cd 9 here...opks start tmr..woohoo.!
How is everyone? :) 

Meg...well wishes sent you way for your holiday away and I really hope you both have a fantastic time on California and Vegas! :) 
Safe journeys to you both too! 
Oh :thumbup: I LOVE that you have took your frers with you...good luck meg...we will miss you!

Chere...I'm so sorry your having such a rough time of things love...:hugs:
Your right tho...stress is not too good for ttc and YOU!....it's bound to happen "the outburst" but probably much better now it's all off your chest right?
You can vent to us anytime.:flower:
I think you handled your colleague at work well too...not to worry about that.
One thing I have learnt over the years of ttc..is that we have to take the rough with the smooth...even tho it's sucks...it strengthens us too.:)
I hope you are feeling better now love.
Oh btw..your chart looks great love too! :thumbup:

Barbs...how are you coming along there?.......yaaaaaaaawn-boring this part isn't it....like tumbleweeds rolling across the dessert lol...
You start your cm tmr right? Good look love :flower:
I hope it all goes well...
Did you manage to find the dosages on the vit b6 ?

Natalieexo: I really not sure on the flying thing...I hear if you do fly you have totake aspirin/claxine...to thin the blood...I think the other girls have covererd the basics pretty fine enough for you tho.:)

Well ladies...tmr I am sure I will let you all know how the opks are going...:) 
I hope envy one is fine and is about to start a great weekend yippee. : happydance:

Will keep popping my head to see if there are any changes...Ashley where are you love...how are them tests? :) 


:) :) :) xxx
EDIT: Ashley I seen your post ...sorry about af...have a great time at the party ok.:thumbup:


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Barbs...how are you coming along there?.......yaaaaaaaawn-boring this part isn't it....like tumbleweeds rolling across the dessert lol...

LMAO Nat I burst out loud laughing at that - it is SO true - thats exactly what I picture the fucking tumbleweeds LOLLLLLLLL the 2WW is the same


----------



## Petzy

Where my hoes at?? LOL


----------



## ChereMichelle

Thank you! I know you all are here- I just retreated and got stressed and tried to do it all on my own....we did create a petition today and hoping to get over 8,000 signatures (we have 10, 000 clients. If you think BIG BUSINESS and corporations don't belong in the health care, namely pets for this one lol, please sign https://cope378.nationbuilder.com/ and I'd love you for it!

Yeah we had a good run of it this cycle. If it's a BFN then, it's off to doctor. So many things lined up for summer though....

Must make time....for me


----------



## ChereMichelle

Petzy said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Good morning! I'm so stressed. It's why I've been a stranger...work....mostly...as u know clinic closing, but I'm also active in my union and so many issues at my work from mismanagement, bullying, intimidation etc I'm putting too much pressure on myself to help everyone, solve things, get their grievances in order etc. I sort of had a mini breakdown at work lol, just a little cry out back. A long time client had to come in as their little dog had a stroke over night and died- we'd just seen her the day before and had her set up on 3 new heart medications, a referral to a specialist...and then this. I think it was the last straw for me, so I had a wee cry:sad2:
> 
> Also a co-worker sought my advice on the morning after pill or Plan B. Her and bf had unprotected sex and don't want a baby yet...sigh...she doesn't know I'm TTC. It was a bit hard but I personally think if you're not ready, don't do it. I guess there are people all around me pregnant or not even trying and ending up so!
> 
> I'm supposedly 6 DPO. I feel so positive of where we are and how much we BD so I'm scared I will be let down. This stress obviously isn't helping much either. I can't afford it but may drive up to Kelowna to visit a dear old gf tomorrow...perhaps will help me.
> 
> I tried to catch up a little...enough to see Meg you're off on a vacation you bum! So jealous. Enjoy it. You've deserved it. Sun, BD'ing, being a silly tourist, hanging out by the pool, SHOPPING- embrace it....
> 
> And Nat? A ring??? I'm tickled pink for you....
> 
> I know there's more but I only made it a few pages in before I had to write...love to you all xoxoxox:hugs:
> 
> Chere - good to hear from you hun I wondered where you went :)
> 
> Im sorry things are stressful. It sounds like you may be taking on a bit too much? Dont forget to take care of YOU. You in general, and you for TTC. Our bodies dont respond well to stress. You hear a lot about women who took a month "off TTC to relax" and got pg... I think stress has something to do with it for sure.
> 
> As far as your chances this cycle go, you have done everything you can and you did a great job! Its ok to be excited and hopeful. But I understand the worry about the let down - we all do - you are in good company for that lol. But you did well and its not much longer for you in this 2WW!
> 
> Do you have any cheapies?
> 
> We are here for you Chere:hugs:Click to expand...

I bought the dollar store cheapies! LOL. I don't know if they're worse or better than the ones online? I'll start soon; I'm only 6 DPO if I'm believing Ovufriend. Had a positive OPK on the day before....soooooo....who knows.....

Tomorrow we're off to find a secluded piece of river (hard in the city but this is my mission). We'll go and sit in the river...


----------



## natjenson

Hi chere...:flower:

I signed it for you...I sure hope you get your 8000 siggys and more love.

And your right- think big!

Good luck chere! :thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx

P.s......the ic's are not all bad Hun....just have to be carefully not to buy the the dodgys. Lol...
I suppose there's no such thing as try before you buy with pg tests...now that would be great if we could eh lol...
Fx for you and dh this cycle love...:flower:


----------



## natjenson

A visual of how ttc can make me feel....pmsl....:rofl: :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## natjenson

Cd 10 ....woo hoo... Let the fun and games begin.....
I must remain clam...lol....
It's opk day today....will be back later to report on my first one of the cycle...not expecting much tho until mon/teus...

Barbs how has your apt at clinic gone today? ...good I hopes :thumbup:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey Nat! Love the new picture!! I'm having a fab weekend out in the Rocky Mountains with my girlfriends, finally broke the big news last night! Very happy moment! Had some awesome penis cake ( it's a bachelorette) and played some games, today we are going hiking which will be nice! Good luck with you opks and hope everyone else's cycle is going alright!


----------



## natjenson

Evening ladies....well nothing to report on the opks today...altho I can tell they are gearing up as they are nt so "dull" if you know what I mean lol...

Barbs....THANKYOU sooooo much for putting me onto the fish oils....wow what a difference they have made!!!......tmi but even oH has noticed! Cm is in abundance...lol
I think I may ditch the honey as the fish oils really have given me a boost.!:thumbup:
How are you barbs? Good I hope.:flower:


Talia....great that your news went down well...and your hike? How did it go?....I bet your pooped! Lol....and the cake! Sounds yummy/funny...:)

Well I am shortly off to bedski's to get my Zeds in....gawsh how I feel sooooo much better getting to bed before midnight now...unbelievable....and ...I have also stopped(well not stopped completely) but I have cut back on the "watching/checking on Harry in the nights...feeling a little more relaxed about everything lately-touch wood lol


OHHHHH anybody noticed the new temping ribbon on ff...intresting stuff! Much easier to track your own recent charts and compare temp Paterns ...like it alot .:)

Ha I'm talking to myself here lol...everybody's gawn an left me :( pmsl....
Naaa hope your all have a fab weekend me petals....
Barbs? Ash? Chere? Meg?-( well we all know where you are you lucky lady you! :) ) lol bet your getting your drunk ass on already eh! Lol...

Ok so ill be back in the morn-6am sharp! Pha! AS IF!!! Lol
Take care all....night night ....:hugs: and baby dust to everyone! :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow what a ghost town!! Lol hike was good but man are we all dead!! 12km and about 4 hours with breaks etc! The way there was mainly uphill and I was soo winded every little hill! But we all made it, the pregnant lady and two girls with head colds! Was gorgeous with waterfalls and spring pools! 

Hope everyone out there is well and good!


----------



## Nataliieexo

AF has just came 2 days early :/ its not usually so soon but we have been having sex quite alot so maybe it has brought it on well at least i can class it as cd1 earlier than what i thought, the downfall is i have my scan tomorrow and i always have to have a internal scan so im not sure how i feel about being done at the time of the month lol 

Hope everyone is doing ok, i just found out another friend is pregnant there must be something in the water lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

I stopped bleeding weird since it was a proper flow this morning and my back and legs really hurt, nevermind i'm sure tomorrow it will be in full force.


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...wow what a day....I have been house bound as its been just too hot outside...it recorded 31 in the house!...

Opks are still negative...booo....dosnt look like a cd 12 this cycle....
Today I am cd11....the fish oils are amaizballs ladies so get ur there and grab some! Lol...take with food tho!....dicky tum in the mornings I have been having...but nothing bad ! Lol

Barbs? Where are you? Having a break love?....hope your away bc your having fun :thumbup:
Missed you :(
Hope your ok!

Natalieexo...sorry to hear about af love :hugs:..... Strange how it stopped like that tho.:wacko:....
On the other hand good that she came more or less on time...glad you didn't have to wait around for it...I know how that must be annoying and distressing ...
So your off bcp now?
And re:somthing in the water? Tell me about it......had to go into town yesterday to grab a birthday present for oH and wow! It was bumps every where I turned....normally I would be like...ha there goes another fecking one lol but this time I actually feel sorry for them poor ladies lugging a round in this heat!!!....have you got it this hot up in newcastle love?....hope your managing to keep cool Hun.:thumbup:- it's more east coast tho isn't it so I bet you have a lovely welcoming breeze with it -ahhhhh bliss... Lol


Well I hope wherever you all are that your having a lovely weekend....talking about tumble weeds I think I just saw a couple just passing through there pmsl....
It's so quite on here lol

Well night night all...Zzzzzzzzzz 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I know, hope shes back tomorrow lol i never hope that i hated af since it started haha mind i have never had this happen to me before i have had spotting but i noticed it about 2 hours afrer sex its never happened before and it was fresh but then it stopped more a less straight away, yes i am off them now so i wil be starting opks next week wednesday although i dont expect to ovulate anytime near then lol it must be horrible for pregnant women in this heat i dread it but cant wait at the same time, its been really hot around here over the weekend me and oh got a bus to town yesterday i thought i was going to pass out on it then i started feeling sick it wasnt fun we did go into fenwicks and looked at the baby stuff oh had to move me along when he feared i might have just walked off with the pram he didnt understand why i had my hands on the handles lol i just wantes to feel if it was comfortable to push haha 

I also had some concerns andit may be tmi but me and oh seem to be having sex quite a bit we only see each other 3-4 days a week at the moment on weekends i have seen is do it 4-5 times in a day so over the corse of a weekend this could be too much now that your only suppost to do it every other day for sperm quality, he does
Come quite alot actually he does most of the time but is it going to effect quality, we are quite young i guess i know he cant possibly get sick of baby making anytime soon lol


----------



## Petzy

Hello everyone. Vegas day 2 is going great having an awesome time. 

I am only in my 20s for another 6 hours lol but that's ok!!

Hope you are all doing great and those OPKs turn nice and dark soon 

Nat that picture is amazing you look gorgeous!!!

I will check in again soon:)

Here's a pic of me enjoying my fav refreshing beverage lol

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Nataliieexo

Officially cd1 i think, i still bled last night but very light, its much heavier this morning, boo i hate cramp, my scans at 3.15 i hope the scanner will tell me if there's anything wrong rather than me wait until next Monday to speak to the doctor on the phone, i start opks next week and i plan on exercising regularly in hopes it assists with a regular cycle, fingers crossed, i wish 3.15 would hurry up to be honest the day is going to drag on and on i wish it was next week, i am curious to see if i will ovulate on sunday like m period tracker app has predicted lol cd1 and i am impatient already.


----------



## ChereMichelle

Love the pics! Nat? Wow. Like an album cover...and Meg? Man oh man, hot beer commercial. I can't compete with you folks! Been campaigning all weekend for clinic, did manage to relax by a river in the mountains on saturday though  Back to it today, DH (we're not actually married YET, I just call him that lol) birthday is tomorrow so got a bunch of stuff to get ready tonight....I won't have time to breathe, as usual, till Wed? I took a dollar store test today, BFN....I expected that. Saving FRER till Wed....AF expected Friday....gotta run!!! BBS XOXOX


----------



## barbikins

Hey Hey!

Feeling hot, hot, hot! What a heat wave!!!
Natalie I hear it's very hot over in the UK...not normal. Hope you're keeping cool!
Glad to hear you've been feeling relaxed at night & sleeping. It's so very important. Also I've read that getting adequate sleep is really important for baby making. Hence one of the supplements is Melatonin at night. Helps you sleep. I don't take it anymore. I don't have sleeping issues but when I was taking it, it put me to sleep fast! 
Really glad to hear Fish Oil is helping you! Yes I noticed a huge difference this week going back on it...LOTS of CM....Like times I thought I pissed myself :) LOL
It's excellent for your brain & joints & for any inflammation plus its one of the top supplements to take while pregnant. BTW what was the issue you had when you took it on empty stomach? I didn't understand.

We had the kiddo this weekend & a busy one at that ...so that's why I was MIA. I don't like to be bound to technology on weekends because I'm on a computer ALL day at work. It was a very hot weekend but nice one. I got lots of sun & a bit of a burn.

Meg, so happy you're having a great time!!! WAHOOO And Happy Birthday!!!XOXOX
Welcome to your 30s!!! Make it dirty!!! :) Cute photo! I've wanted to try that Bud Light Lime but I dont' like Bud. Does it taste better than regular Budwiser?

Nataliieexo - I wish you so much luck!!! 
You can have sex daily. And if your DH's sperm is fine, there's no harm. Quality won't go down per se but replenishment takes a day. I think you will be OK. I'd only concern if you were doing Assisted Conception.

Well Day 3 cycle monitoring over here & I looked on the screen & if I read correctly I will be doing IUI tomorrow/Wednesday. If I'm wrong I guess Wed/Thurs...but looks like a 1.8cm follicle today!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Back from my scan no pcos and my cyst has gone :happydance: so i think i get my hormones checked at some point then its weather my body wants to play nice or not lol hoping diet and excercise will make a big difference :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

barbikins said:


> Hey Hey!
> 
> Feeling hot, hot, hot! What a heat wave!!!
> Natalie I hear it's very hot over in the UK...not normal. Hope you're keeping cool!
> Glad to hear you've been feeling relaxed at night & sleeping. It's so very important. Also I've read that getting adequate sleep is really important for baby making. Hence one of the supplements is Melatonin at night. Helps you sleep. I don't take it anymore. I don't have sleeping issues but when I was taking it, it put me to sleep fast!
> Really glad to hear Fish Oil is helping you! Yes I noticed a huge difference this week going back on it...LOTS of CM....Like times I thought I pissed myself :) LOL
> It's excellent for your brain & joints & for any inflammation plus its one of the top supplements to take while pregnant. BTW what was the issue you had when you took it on empty stomach? I didn't understand.
> 
> We had the kiddo this weekend & a busy one at that ...so that's why I was MIA. I don't like to be bound to technology on weekends because I'm on a computer ALL day at work. It was a very hot weekend but nice one. I got lots of sun & a bit of a burn.
> 
> Meg, so happy you're having a great time!!! WAHOOO And Happy Birthday!!!XOXOX
> Welcome to your 30s!!! Make it dirty!!! :) Cute photo! I've wanted to try that Bud Light Lime but I dont' like Bud. Does it taste better than regular Budwiser?
> 
> Nataliieexo - I wish you so much luck!!!
> You can have sex daily. And if your DH's sperm is fine, there's no harm. Quality won't go down per se but replenishment takes a day. I think you will be OK. I'd only concern if you were doing Assisted Conception.
> 
> Well Day 3 cycle monitoring over here & I looked on the screen & if I read correctly I will be doing IUI tomorrow/Wednesday. If I'm wrong I guess Wed/Thurs...but looks like a 1.8cm follicle today!

Thank you, yes thats what i thought i'm sure there are people who do it more than we do and get pregnant fine :) i still have no idea what IUI is i havent got that far ahead with research but i will look into it so i can understand but good luck i hope it goes well :)


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!

BTW nice new photo, Nat! Where are ya?! xo

Natalie, IUI is basically Inuterine Insemination....put the spermies up into my uterus :)
Good luck for you. Glad to hear your ultrasound is clear :)

And I'm having my IUI tomorrow & Wednesday! WHOOP! 17mm follicle!


----------



## natjenson

Yaye barbs your back! :happydance:
Re:the fish oils....taken on a empty tum was making me rather loose the next day...tmi sorry lol...I'm fine now tho!
Love the piss my pants bit...soooo true...li had to hall ass to a public tiolett today (which I ABSOLUTLY hate!) but I had to check myself lol...there was so much cm I thought I had peed myself too lol...and the funny part was the tiolett e's I went into had the uv lights is the cm was glowing....ha ha ha....I actually laughed out loud in the toilets ...god knows what the women in there was thinking lol
Woohoo iui tmr....I'm not even close to a positive with my opks yet :( boooo...
I'm thinking its going to be thurs/fri the way it's looking.
Yeah it's super hot here....too hot lol....going the mount edgcombe tmr...taking Harry there...it's one of our favourite. Places to go in the summer....such a beautifull place....kind of like the film sense and sensibility...but with beaches...
Should be a great day! May even take a BBQ with us and have dinner there.
Thankyou for my lovely comments on my pic too...:thumbup:
So glad you had a nice weekend barbs...the weather is great eh!

Meg: HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOVE! Woohoo.....I'm with barbs...dirty thirtys lol
Sounds like your having a fab time.yaye...
How's the ttw treating you good ii hope! :)

Chere...wow our oH birthdays are the same day.:)
And an album cover? lol :) thankyou. Sorry you had a bfn today I hope that frer is good news for you when you take it.:happydance: 
Like your new pic too.you look like a cool chick chere :thumbup:
Good luck love...my fings are crossed for you.:) 

Natalieexo thanks great news love.:happydance: I am so glad no pcos.:) 
I hopefull your other tests go well .
Sounds like you have a good plan there too...a plan is always good as it gives you so ing to work with...sorry and out af but now atleast you can start your countdown to o day! :)
Make the most of this part ok...it's the least stressful part of the whole cycle .lol
Looking forward to your opk results love,...


Well ladies I'm about yo get ready to settle for bed...having a nice tepid bath so cool me down and then a cuppa and then bed time....
As for ttc ....I am now cd12 - no positive opk yet :(
I sure hope it's a positive tmr!
Time will tell I guess.:)


Well night night all....back in the morning ok :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks :) i hope the cyst doesn't come back but if it does it doesnt necessarily mean anything bad will come of it, i'm hoping i will ovulate this month, i'm prepared for a long cycle i even bought another 30 opk's just in case lol i'm looking forward to seeing if/when ovulation occurs though :) Hope you get a positive opk soon :)


----------



## barbikins

Nat, glad to hear Fish Oil's working for you. It's awesome supplement, period.
Glowing CM?! So weird lol. What sorta lights you got over there eh? Strange!
As for OPK...I've learned interesting things of how my body works by going via IUI. For instance, my Estrogen was really going up as of yesterday & my follicle starting to mature but my LH wasn't high enough to make me ovulate. So everything was perfect scenario except my body wasn't ready to release the egg yet. You know makes me wonder if because my cycles are generally long, my follicles get too mature & that's why I'm having a harder time getting pregnant on my own. I got pregnant on my own once but maybe that was just a month when things were working out on its own.
Hope you have a great day with Harry! Enjoy! Keep cool :) xoxox

My follicle today is 19mm, my lining is awesome at 9mm & everything looks good :) I hope this is going to work, ladies. I'm running out of steam. I can't wait for this to be over with. I'm tired of all the blood draws, the wand of pain that gets stuck up my hoo-haw for ultrasounds. JUST DONE!!!! Oh did I mention I wanna sleep in? :)

Nataliieexo - have you ovulated on your own before?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Barb that's all really good news for your iui! Hopefully this is the one! So do you think having the trigger is helpful for those overripe eggies? Or would you want to trigger earlier, I don't know much about this but you might be onto something!


----------



## Nataliieexo

barbikins said:


> Nat, glad to hear Fish Oil's working for you. It's awesome supplement, period.
> Glowing CM?! So weird lol. What sorta lights you got over there eh? Strange!
> As for OPK...I've learned interesting things of how my body works by going via IUI. For instance, my Estrogen was really going up as of yesterday & my follicle starting to mature but my LH wasn't high enough to make me ovulate. So everything was perfect scenario except my body wasn't ready to release the egg yet. You know makes me wonder if because my cycles are generally long, my follicles get too mature & that's why I'm having a harder time getting pregnant on my own. I got pregnant on my own once but maybe that was just a month when things were working out on its own.
> Hope you have a great day with Harry! Enjoy! Keep cool :) xoxox
> 
> My follicle today is 19mm, my lining is awesome at 9mm & everything looks good :) I hope this is going to work, ladies. I'm running out of steam. I can't wait for this to be over with. I'm tired of all the blood draws, the wand of pain that gets stuck up my hoo-haw for ultrasounds. JUST DONE!!!! Oh did I mention I wanna sleep in? :)
> 
> Nataliieexo - have you ovulated on your own before?

I think so well i must have if i had a cyst because that's how they are made by a egg being released. I don't think i have any other reason not too but since i have had irregular periods it may not be as often as you should. And i experienced that lovely wand yesterday, i didn't think it would cause as much pain as it did then again she wasn't exactly gentle.


----------



## natjenson

Well here it is ladies....the ring...:happydance:
Had a lovely day out today....I shall post a pic of where he proposed too...what a lovely place....maybe we could get married there too...lol

Not being taken away for the night-oH has been called into worked for over time...:( boooo....plus side tho...more cash to save woohoo...
Maybe we can book a night or two towards the end of the month...

Well the ring is 18 Ct white gold.half a carrot diamond....I'm so pleased with it - it fits like a glove...

So cd 13 for me today...opk is a pathetic negative :(
I'm getting a little worried about it now....as if the waiting game isn't annoying enough...
Had a glass of wine today as well....and having a couple for the evening too...I never drink so i will be sloshed lol......so an advanced warning and appollagies if I happen to get my drunk text on laters lol.....
Apparently I am quite funny when I drink ...lol

So...I hope you are all ok and well today ladies.....barbs GREAT news about your lining woohoo :happydance:.... Intresting stuff about the overdone eggs...I am going to read more about this...I'm quite interested in this theory you know...I have always wondered if this is my case too...:dohh:

Back later girls....:flower:


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## natjenson

Mount Edgecombe....where the deed took place lol...lovely isn't it? :) 


:) :) :) xxx

EDIT: OH BALLS...it's upside down lol
Back later to sort this out lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 6


----------



## natjenson

The right way up! :dohh: lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awe beautiful place and gorgeous ring!! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Big congrats to you :happydance: 
Thats a lush ring && place :) x


----------



## Nataliieexo

CD3 waiting is so boring and the week is dragging, on the plus side i go to babysit my one year old cousin for 2 hours later and then stay at my fiances and have a nice quiet night so its not all bad lol 

Hope your all doing ok :) x


----------



## barbikins

Yay Nat! Congratulations to you both. This is SO exciting! When are you thinking of tying the knot? Now you can keep yourself occupied with some thing other than baby making :)

I really hope that you get a positive OPK Soon! When does it usually turn positive?
Well I'm 1dpo today!!! I'm going to post images of our test results. I thought you ladies may be interested to see what test results of a sperm wash looks like & of Cycle Monitoring :) You can see my hormone levels increasing, eggy's getting bigger & when my Estrogen dips after Ovuation (today) & Progesterone/LH goes up. 
Just waiting for the email of my photos to come through. Bad basement reception.

How are you doing today Nat ? Any progression w/your OPK?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh cool! I'd like to see that stuff!!


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Yay Nat! Congratulations to you both. This is SO exciting! When are you thinking of tying the knot? Now you can keep yourself occupied with some thing other than baby making :)
> 
> I really hope that you get a positive OPK Soon! When does it usually turn positive?
> Well I'm 1dpo today!!! I'm going to post images of our test results. I thought you ladies may be interested to see what test results of a sperm wash looks like & of Cycle Monitoring :) You can see my hormone levels increasing, eggy's getting bigger & when my Estrogen dips after Ovuation (today) & Progesterone/LH goes up.
> Just waiting for the email of my photos to come through. Bad basement reception.
> 
> How are you doing today Nat ? Any progression w/your OPK?

:flower: hi barb...:) 
Thankyou...:thumbup:
Well oH mentioned that we should make a date for next year- like may ish but I think we need to sit down and work out he finances and cash allowing we can work out a realistic date and then go and book it.:)
Your so right I will be super busy arranging all that lol

Yaye ,your results that would be very interesting to see barb...
1 dpo :happydance: Welcome to the ttw..Yaye...
Afm: my opk was much darker tonight so I'm hoping I will have my positive tmr...so I think I will be 2/3 days behind you this time...:thumbup:

I have had one really strange thing going on tho this cycle....I have Been having mild o pains since cd6 !!
It's very wierd as tis has NEVER. Happend before.:wacko:

I usually o cd12/13.... So this have been strange from the off.my lp will be shorter this cycle too- I think lol...

So how have you been keeping barbs? Good I hope...
I wond how meg is doing? I wonder if she had used any if here frers yet lol...I for get what dpo she is...is it like 7/8 ?

I am going into my apple shop next week to work out how to drag my "pin it" button to my toolbar...I went in and asked but they asked to see my iPad first..lol strange eh....I managed to get hold of an adapter to get photos off the iPad tho.woohoo...
All this technology is baffling me as I age lol...

Well I must dash little man is STILL not in bed yet...the lil rascal has been keeping me on my toes all day lol...talk about supper energetic today.phew I am shattered...can't wait for my bed already .:sleep:

Hope to be back later ladies...:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Alrighty Ladies here you are! So my cycle monitoring results this cycle.
And hubby's sperm analysis for wash yesterday & today!
 



Attached Files:







Cycle 5 IUI.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 7









Sample_July 16th.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5









Sample_July 17th.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Alrighty Ladies here you are! So my cycle monitoring results this cycle.
> And hubby's sperm analysis for wash yesterday & today!

Wow 73 and 97 is great motility barbs :thumbup:...
I bet he is a very proud of that lol...
My I pad isn't letting me see too much (quality wise) on your forms but I can certainly see your egg growth progressions...that's great :thumbup:
Awe barbs I do hope this is it for you this time...:flower:
Are you going to test out your trigger again..?....I read on someone's thread that she uses opks to test out hers...I thought that may be a good idea...have y done this before? I forget lol...



:) :) :) xxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

natjenson said:


> Well here it is ladies....the ring...:happydance:
> Had a lovely day out today....I shall post a pic of where he proposed too...what a lovely place....maybe we could get married there too...lol
> 
> Not being taken away for the night-oH has been called into worked for over time...:( boooo....plus side tho...more cash to save woohoo...
> Maybe we can book a night or two towards the end of the month...
> 
> Well the ring is 18 Ct white gold.half a carrot diamond....I'm so pleased with it - it fits like a glove...
> 
> So cd 13 for me today...opk is a pathetic negative :(
> I'm getting a little worried about it now....as if the waiting game isn't annoying enough...
> Had a glass of wine today as well....and having a couple for the evening too...I never drink so i will be sloshed lol......so an advanced warning and appollagies if I happen to get my drunk text on laters lol.....
> Apparently I am quite funny when I drink ...lol
> 
> So...I hope you are all ok and well today ladies.....barbs GREAT news about your lining woohoo :happydance:.... Intresting stuff about the overdone eggs...I am going to read more about this...I'm quite interested in this theory you know...I have always wondered if this is my case too...:dohh:
> 
> Back later girls....:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

U got engaged???? Awwwww, you are so lucky  :hugs:


----------



## ChereMichelle

Sheesh, get stressed and take a few days off and I miss the world :wacko:

It's funny I'm taking fish oils for many things, amongst them dry eye and my skin, and I notice NO change in CM with it....

AF is due Friday or Saturday. I have spotting, the usual pain, the whole shebang. Stupid Ovufriend, when I plug in these symptoms, tries to tell me there is a good percentage I'm preg...I know I'm not. This feels exactly like AF is coming.

No doubt all this stress isn't helping....

ARGH....I made chocolate cupcakes for OH's b-day and all i'm doing is eating them....non stop....:dohh:


----------



## natjenson

ChereMichelle said:


> Sheesh, get stressed and take a few days off and I miss the world :wacko:
> 
> It's funny I'm taking fish oils for many things, amongst them dry eye and my skin, and I notice NO change in CM with it....
> 
> AF is due Friday or Saturday. I have spotting, the usual pain, the whole shebang. Stupid Ovufriend, when I plug in these symptoms, tries to tell me there is a good percentage I'm preg...I know I'm not. This feels exactly like AF is coming.
> 
> No doubt all this stress isn't helping....
> 
> ARGH....I made chocolate cupcakes for OH's b-day and all i'm doing is eating them....non stop....:dohh:

Hi chere:flower:... 
Awe sorry about the spotting ect...I hope your ovufriend is right tho.:thumbup:
Yep we got engaged :happydance:....it was lovely..

Re:the cup cakes.....they must be very nice if you can't stop eating them lol...

I have my fx for you chere.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey girls cd4 here man this is so boring lol almost the weekend though i bet that flys by, my poor oh thinks we are suppost to be trying this week i was like no hopefully i ovulate next week, i dont really want him to know when i ovulate incase it becomes all about ttc so i am just going to try keeping it to myself from now on x


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Alrighty Ladies here you are! So my cycle monitoring results this cycle.
> And hubby's sperm analysis for wash yesterday & today!
> 
> Wow 73 and 97 is great motility barbs :thumbup:...
> I bet he is a very proud of that lol...
> My I pad isn't letting me see too much (quality wise) on your forms but I can certainly see your egg growth progressions...that's great :thumbup:
> Awe barbs I do hope this is it for you this time...:flower:
> Are you going to test out your trigger again..?....I read on someone's thread that she uses opks to test out hers...I thought that may be a good idea...have y done this before? I forget lol...
> 
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...




ChereMichelle said:


> Sheesh, get stressed and take a few days off and I miss the world :wacko:
> 
> It's funny I'm taking fish oils for many things, amongst them dry eye and my skin, and I notice NO change in CM with it....
> 
> AF is due Friday or Saturday. I have spotting, the usual pain, the whole shebang. Stupid Ovufriend, when I plug in these symptoms, tries to tell me there is a good percentage I'm preg...I know I'm not. This feels exactly like AF is coming.
> 
> No doubt all this stress isn't helping....
> 
> ARGH....I made chocolate cupcakes for OH's b-day and all i'm doing is eating them....non stop....:dohh:

I'm sorry to hear you're spotting :( but yes I think you know your body by this point right? Spotting can happen when you're pregnant however I've read it should come with cramping. Anyway we all know when that wicked witch is on her way. 

Haha...keep eating. Chocolate is good for the soul ;) :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Yay Nat! Congratulations to you both. This is SO exciting! When are you thinking of tying the knot? Now you can keep yourself occupied with some thing other than baby making :)
> 
> I really hope that you get a positive OPK Soon! When does it usually turn positive?
> Well I'm 1dpo today!!! I'm going to post images of our test results. I thought you ladies may be interested to see what test results of a sperm wash looks like & of Cycle Monitoring :) You can see my hormone levels increasing, eggy's getting bigger & when my Estrogen dips after Ovuation (today) & Progesterone/LH goes up.
> Just waiting for the email of my photos to come through. Bad basement reception.
> 
> How are you doing today Nat ? Any progression w/your OPK?
> 
> :flower: hi barb...:)
> Thankyou...:thumbup:
> Well oH mentioned that we should make a date for next year- like may ish but I think we need to sit down and work out he finances and cash allowing we can work out a realistic date and then go and book it.:)
> Your so right I will be super busy arranging all that lol
> 
> Yaye ,your results that would be very interesting to see barb...
> 1 dpo :happydance: Welcome to the ttw..Yaye...
> Afm: my opk was much darker tonight so I'm hoping I will have my positive tmr...so I think I will be 2/3 days behind you this time...:thumbup:
> 
> I have had one really strange thing going on tho this cycle....I have Been having mild o pains since cd6 !!
> It's very wierd as tis has NEVER. Happend before.:wacko:
> 
> I usually o cd12/13.... So this have been strange from the off.my lp will be shorter this cycle too- I think lol...
> 
> So how have you been keeping barbs? Good I hope...
> I wond how meg is doing? I wonder if she had used any if here frers yet lol...I for get what dpo she is...is it like 7/8 ?
> 
> I am going into my apple shop next week to work out how to drag my "pin it" button to my toolbar...I went in and asked but they asked to see my iPad first..lol strange eh....I managed to get hold of an adapter to get photos off the iPad tho.woohoo...
> All this technology is baffling me as I age lol...
> 
> Well I must dash little man is STILL not in bed yet...the lil rascal has been keeping me on my toes all day lol...talk about supper energetic today.phew I am shattered...can't wait for my bed already .:sleep:
> 
> Hope to be back later ladies...:thumbup:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Next May sounds great!!! I wish you tonnes of fun planning the wedding & a bit of TTC distraction :)

As for your LP...it will never change. That's the one part of your cycle no matter when your Ovulate your LP will always remain the same length. If it didn't, you'd have a LP defect. I'm usually 14 days...no matter I ovulate my normal CD18 range or when I get triggered at CD12.

I miss Meg!!! I hope she's having a blast & I can't wait for her to come back too. No doubt she is keeping super busy...but you know what's funny, I"ve been super distracted on vacation before because I was so close to AF & running out to a pharmacy in Ottawa Or testing at my MIL's house in her cabin. It's great to be distracted but it never quite leaves you. I'm much more chilled now & I dont mind waiting to 7-9dpo before testing because I know there's no point to start earlier. And especially now I have HCG in my system that lasts for ever. I hope to wait until at least next Thursday to test...mostly just to get a good progression started.

SO the whole world seems to be on the edge of their seats waiting for Kate to pop! I can't believe the hype around this baby....he/she has no idea what it's in for eh? Can you imagine being born a prince or princess? Just crazy!
I love Kate...she seems really awesome. 

How are you keeping with this heat wave? We have it very bad here. Thankfully we have aircon. But outside it's just horrible. I plan to go out some time today tho to get some sun tan :)LOL. BTW, as of tomorrow I'll be MIA until some time around Monday. We are taking off up North for camping & we turn off our devices. Mind you there's not much in terms of cell signals. It looks like lots of rain tomorrow...:dohh: & so-so weather Sat/Sun but the heat wave is going away thankfully.


----------



## barbikins

BTW Nat, Love your photo! So cute you wrote BFP...but what's the second word? Now?


----------



## ChereMichelle

AF here. She came last night and has settled in quite fast, and hard causing me all sorts of pain. ARGH!


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Yay Nat! Congratulations to you both. This is SO exciting! When are you thinking of tying the knot? Now you can keep yourself occupied with some thing other than baby making :)
> 
> I really hope that you get a positive OPK Soon! When does it usually turn positive?
> Well I'm 1dpo today!!! I'm going to post images of our test results. I thought you ladies may be interested to see what test results of a sperm wash looks like & of Cycle Monitoring :) You can see my hormone levels increasing, eggy's getting bigger & when my Estrogen dips after Ovuation (today) & Progesterone/LH goes up.
> Just waiting for the email of my photos to come through. Bad basement reception.
> 
> How are you doing today Nat ? Any progression w/your OPK?
> 
> :flower: hi barb...:)
> Thankyou...:thumbup:
> Well oH mentioned that we should make a date for next year- like may ish but I think we need to sit down and work out he finances and cash allowing we can work out a realistic date and then go and book it.:)
> Your so right I will be super busy arranging all that lol
> 
> Yaye ,your results that would be very interesting to see barb...
> 1 dpo :happydance: Welcome to the ttw..Yaye...
> Afm: my opk was much darker tonight so I'm hoping I will have my positive tmr...so I think I will be 2/3 days behind you this time...:thumbup:
> 
> I have had one really strange thing going on tho this cycle....I have Been having mild o pains since cd6 !!
> It's very wierd as tis has NEVER. Happend before.:wacko:
> 
> I usually o cd12/13.... So this have been strange from the off.my lp will be shorter this cycle too- I think lol...
> 
> So how have you been keeping barbs? Good I hope...
> I wond how meg is doing? I wonder if she had used any if here frers yet lol...I for get what dpo she is...is it like 7/8 ?
> 
> I am going into my apple shop next week to work out how to drag my "pin it" button to my toolbar...I went in and asked but they asked to see my iPad first..lol strange eh....I managed to get hold of an adapter to get photos off the iPad tho.woohoo...
> All this technology is baffling me as I age lol...
> 
> Well I must dash little man is STILL not in bed yet...the lil rascal has been keeping me on my toes all day lol...talk about supper energetic today.phew I am shattered...can't wait for my bed already .:sleep:
> 
> Hope to be back later ladies...:thumbup:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Next May sounds great!!! I wish you tonnes of fun planning the wedding & a bit of TTC distraction :)
> 
> As for your LP...it will never change. That's the one part of your cycle no matter when your Ovulate your LP will always remain the same length. If it didn't, you'd have a LP defect. I'm usually 14 days...no matter I ovulate my normal CD18 range or when I get triggered at CD12.
> 
> I miss Meg!!! I hope she's having a blast & I can't wait for her to come back too. No doubt she is keeping super busy...but you know what's funny, I"ve been super distracted on vacation before because I was so close to AF & running out to a pharmacy in Ottawa Or testing at my MIL's house in her cabin. It's great to be distracted but it never quite leaves you. I'm much more chilled now & I dont mind waiting to 7-9dpo before testing because I know there's no point to start earlier. And especially now I have HCG in my system that lasts for ever. I hope to wait until at least next Thursday to test...mostly just to get a good progression started.
> 
> SO the whole world seems to be on the edge of their seats waiting for Kate to pop! I can't believe the hype around this baby....he/she has no idea what it's in for eh? Can you imagine being born a prince or princess? Just crazy!
> I love Kate...she seems really awesome.
> 
> How are you keeping with this heat wave? We have it very bad here. Thankfully we have aircon. But outside it's just horrible. I plan to go out some time today tho to get some sun tan :)LOL. BTW, as of tomorrow I'll be MIA until some time around Monday. We are taking off up North for camping & we turn off our devices. Mind you there's not much in terms of cell signals. It looks like lots of rain tomorrow...:dohh: & so-so weather Sat/Sun but the heat wave is going away thankfully.Click to expand...

Hi barbs....ooo camping....sounds like fun....I'm abit scwormish so I couldn't handle the bugs...I think it would ruin it for me ....:wacko: lol...
And what a great time to go too...:thumbup: take you Mind off the ttw....:happydance:


Re: princess/prince ...the media has gone daft over here too....it's exciting but it's sucks for me :(.... Her due date is today...but from what it's sounds like she will go over and be even closer to my due date...I am trying to stay sooo busy...that's why I haven't been on here much...lol....
I am really happy for them both but it i still feel like something's missing for me :(
I hate that I am due for my period at the same time as my due date too :(
I am planing to go and do somthing special for my self that day -to try and let go of all this hurt and frustration inside of me...maybe I will go and let off a special balloon in a special place ....not sure yet...
The date creeping up has caused a few problems really...I have been such a stress cow to everyone....:(
And none of them understand or even remember why I feel like this....:(
I panicked last night too....I got in a fuss over this cycle not working and feeling so empty when the due date arrives....
I cryed soo bad.....:(

But I feel somewhat better today...the release help ALOT.:thumbup:

So my opk was positive lastnight.:happydance:.....not sure if it "was the one " yet tho...need to test again in a minute....will let you know if it's today's or not.:thumbup:

Barbs I am a little worried about my temps this cycle....they are really low....can I ask you somthing?....I'm so confused....
Does a prolonged drop in temps before o mean that my eastrogen is high?....is this good for ovulation day?

Re:the pic....thankyou :thumbup:....the other word is please...lol.....bfp please...lol

Hmmm I don't know if I have everything covered here....I have completely lost my brains today lol....

Barbs I hope you have a wonderful time away camping....how long are you going to be away for?.....I'm going to miss you girl...:thumbup: it's not the same with out you and meg and chere...:cry: lol...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

ChereMichelle said:


> AF here. She came last night and has settled in quite fast, and hard causing me all sorts of pain. ARGH!

Oooooh BOOOOOOO, that sucks bad.....:( ......I am so sorry to hear of this chere...:hugs:
That witch! What a wicked one she is!

You take it easy love....crack a bottle and chill...you deserve it!:thumbup:

Hope your ok love .:hugs:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ok ladies .....I think I got my positive opk last nigh :happydance:
Need to double check first...

So this is the new temperature ribbon on ff.....it's the last 4/5 cycles of temping ....but what do you think of this cycles temps? (At the end of the ribbon)

Too low do you think/ or is this a good thing maybe?

How is everyone today? Good I hope.:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have no idea about the chart i havent got round to learning about charting yet, but i hope it was your positive on opk :) 

Its finally friday i can do fun things to take my mind off cycle day counting haha xxx


----------



## natjenson

Yep it was my positive last night ladies....so I am officially ovulating today! :happydance:

Hi natalieexo....yippeee it certainly is Friday! :) I hope you have lots of fun love.:thumbup:....
Are you going to chart?....I can help with anything if you have any questions ok....I've got quite good at it now lol....it takes a good 3/4/5 cycles to get to know yourself and predict your body better....friendly advice- dont let it cause any stress or worrys...I'm am STILL quilty of doing this lol.......but much better at ease with it now.:thumbup:

Good luck this cycle love :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hopefully will got a dvd night planned with oh tonight, maybe a cheeky chocolate bar lol one wont hurt i'm sure, i'm just going to stick with the opks for now then if nothing has happened in a couple of months i am going to chart, hope you catch the eggy :) i start opks on wednesday still a fair bit away but the weekend always flys by so it wont be as long as it seems its going to be lol xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

If i ovulaed when i am suppost to next sunday that would just be perfect i know for a fact we would be coverd by bd wed, fri,sat,sunday and monday i just know i am not going to ovulate then lol that would just be too perfect timing xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies !! I have read really fast but managed to catch up. 

Having an amazing trip. Loving California so much. We are in Monterrey right now - stayed here last night after a long drive. Exploring some coastal towns nearby this'll morning and then off to Sam Francisco until Sunday when we go home! Wahhh

I am missing you ladies though lol. 

barb so so glad you had such great stats this month I am so hoping for your month you had no idea!!

Nat you od!!! Yeah! Catch that eggy you're almost in the 2ww! :)

Chere I am sorry it sounds like AF got you you think? Has the bitch shown up?

I am 10 dpo. Stupidly took one of my two FRER this morning. Bfn. I didn't get my last one till 12 dpo. Going to probably just save the other one. My boobs are getting sore and I don't have much else going on. Pretty sure I am out unfortunately - damn. We will see. It's probably the cheap BDing we had this cycle. 

I keep looking at this test thinking I see the faintest of faints but I am just causing my own demise lol.

Xoxoxo miss you! Off to wake up hubby!!

Oh and HUGE CONGRATULATions to you Nat!!!!!! So so so happy for you ok your engagement!!!!! Are you beyond thrilled or what??? Xoxoxo


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hi ladies !! I have read really fast but managed to catch up.
> 
> Having an amazing trip. Loving California so much. We are in Monterrey right now - stayed here last night after a long drive. Exploring some coastal towns nearby this'll morning and then off to Sam Francisco until Sunday when we go home! Wahhh
> 
> I am missing you ladies though lol.
> 
> barb so so glad you had such great stats this month I am so hoping for your month you had no idea!!
> 
> Nat you od!!! Yeah! Catch that eggy you're almost in the 2ww! :)
> 
> Chere I am sorry it sounds like AF got you you think? Has the bitch shown up?
> 
> I am 10 dpo. Stupidly took one of my two FRER this morning. Bfn. I didn't get my last one till 12 dpo. Going to probably just save the other one. My boobs are getting sore and I don't have much else going on. Pretty sure I am out unfortunately - damn. We will see. It's probably the cheap BDing we had this cycle.
> 
> I keep looking at this test thinking I see the faintest of faints but I am just causing my own demise lol.
> 
> Xoxoxo miss you! Off to wake up hubby!!
> 
> Oh and HUGE CONGRATULATions to you Nat!!!!!! So so so happy for you ok your engagement!!!!! Are you beyond thrilled or what??? Xoxoxo

:happydance: Yaye meg....so glad your having an amaizing time......sorry about the bfn! Maybe it's just too early still...fx :thumbup:
We miss you meggy.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...hope you are all have a good weekend.....

Afm .......1 dpo! Woohoo...:happydance:

T - minus 9 days till testing....:)

Hope all is well with you all..:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies...hope you are all have a good weekend.....
> 
> Afm .......1 dpo! Woohoo...:happydance:
> 
> T - minus 9 days till testing....:)
> 
> Hope all is well with you all..:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Wahoo!! Good luck :)

Yeah prob too early but at the same time who knows. I am 11
Dpo today and I'm going to save the frer. 

My boobs are positively killing me but they are always sore when AF is due so I'm not feeling super positive. 

Last day of vacation today. Leaving tomorrow morning! Going to hit up fishermans wharf, the pier, science centre 

Earlyyyyyyy flight tomorrow 

Have a great day everyone xoxo


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay for the TWW Nat and hopefully for you meg, coming back to reality will meet you with a bfp! Hope you had a fun time and have a safe flight home!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Urgh i feel really off today feel sickly, headaches and been tired since i woke up.

Yey nat hope you managed to catch the egg, keep yourself busy so the tww doesnt drag :) 

xx


----------



## natjenson

Well well well would you Adam and Eve it!.....I am actually 3dpo! :) ......
Woohoo....

So it's only T-minus 7 days left untill the test fest begins....Yaye :)..... 

So how is everybody doing??? Good I hopes! :thumbup:

Natalieexo ....I hope you feel better today love.:hugs:....

Well Il be back later to say hello to all:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ugh! I think I have a yeast infection coming on!!!.....NOT good news!.....lets hope I am wrong and I am having an off day down there! Lol....
Now it's me with killer vag :rofl:.... 
Will give it till the morning to see if it's in full force and then it's off to chemist to kill this bitch! Lol


Hope y'all is good ladies...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh dear i hate thrush, yes deffo get to the chemist for treatment it is so uncomfortable, cd 8 for me woooooo nearly time to start opks only 2days to go 

Xx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...happy Monday :) 

4dpo here....yawwwwwn boring.com

So I guess I was just having an off day with mrs moo ....gladly I don't have the killer vag...however just to be on the safe side if af comes I will go and get the pesseries JUST INCASE....phew.

So what you all up to ?....barbs meg are you back yet....greatly missed! :(

Natalieexo ....Yaye cd8 ...I hope your opks play ball.:) 
Sending you best wishes that you ovulate :flower:

Ok ladies....I'm trying so hard not to test! Lol....I know I know it's only 4dpo lol....
Only 6days to go till it's actually viable to do so lol...
I'm itching to poas ha ha...

S I hope you are all ok...
Ashley mommaplus chere where are you girls gone too?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks i decided to take one today, had a faint line, i hope it gets darker i should have waited until wednesday but i couldnt lol 

I just called to speak with my doctor about my scan results she told me too but shes not in for two weeks, the woman on the phone said something about advice i just caught the word advice before she told me she would get her to ring me when she was back i couldn't get a word in edge ways, i panicked and wondered why i would need advice and rang back and asked for a different doctor to go through them with me so she said i can ring back tomorrow and someone else will, i cant wait 2 weeks now she has worried me lol the nurse who did the scan said everything was fine i dont really understand what else there could be to advise me about....hmm nevermind i'll find out tomorrow i guess.


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies,

Still catching up but here we go....

Chere, So sorry to hear AF got you! I hope you get your bfp soon FX

Nat for temping, your temp will dip before it rises again....the rising is brought on by progesterone rising which means you've ovulated...it starts to rise towards O & then keeps going up.

Camping was great but too short! We got back last night & today my brain's fried. I may be more MIA than anything b/c I have lots of work to get through. I"m just waiting for my caffeine to kick in :)


----------



## barbikins

Yay Nat on being in the TWW!!! It's very boring yet :) I'm thinking to start w/ tests tomorrow to see progression. Mostly cuz I'm bored already of this cycle LOL

I hope you're OK...I understand approaching your would have been due date is very hard. I know mine will approach beginning of December. I don't wanna dwell on it. I"m not even trying hard to think about what date it was exactly.
I hope we get our positives....don't count yourself out yet. For all you knwo, you could get pregnant this month! I really hope I do. I am just exhausted of all this. And I"m getting nervous that all of our friends are going to be popping soon :(


----------



## barbikins

@Nataliiee - how many dpo are you? faint line you say? thats exciting!


----------



## Nataliieexo

barbikins said:


> @Nataliiee - how many dpo are you? faint line you say? thats exciting!

Ahh i should have wrote on a opk, my bad i'm only on cd8 and got a bit impatient lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow...sooooo hard to catch up!! Lol bahamas was wonderful..had a relaxing time for sure along w a nice tan..lol still not ovulating. I have a doc apt scheduled for aug 14th..so hopefully all goes ok w that and she get fet my body wrkin..lol


----------



## barbikins

ahhh your OPK...gotcha :) good luck & hope it turns positive soon!!!

@ momma, welcome back :) jealous of your trip lol. I have a tan too but from camping up North...not as exciting.

Ladies, when do you think HCG hits the blood stream after implantation? I forget & remember I did so much research & dont have the time. Any ideas?


----------



## natjenson

Yaye hay barbs! :) 

So glad your camping trip went well....
Thankyou for the advice with ff and temps...I got got a little worried that my eastrogen was too low...but as it turns out I had a lovely surge and it seams all the meds ii have been taking are in full swing now and doing "what it says on the tin" 
Giving me good ovulation .yaye...:)

I am desperate to poas ha ha....it's way too early tho isn't it ha ha...

I had a lil moment earlier....call it women's intuition...lol....I have this warm feeling come over me that a someone's bfp is approaching ....I sure hope so.:thumbup:

Wow the media has gone nuts over Kate's labour today...I would just LOVE to be a fly on the wall in there with her.....I bets she's sucking that gas and air like a nut job lol...no royal eticasy now lol....

Barbs I am almost sure I have read that hgc hits the bloodstream 2 days after implantation... I will REPOST the list that dance babe posted some months ago...
I find it at least gives me some hope when I start to feel out...




If a woman implants at 8dpo, with a 'non pregnant' hCG level of 1 [Which is totally normal] it would rise as follows

8dpo - 1miu hcg
10dpo - 2miu
12dpo - 4miu
14dpo [Day AF is typically due] - 8miu
16dpo - 16miu 

So this lady wouldn't finnd out until 15dpo on a very senstive 10miu pregnancy test, superdrug own or possibly asda own. Obviously if she implants LATER than 8dpo [which is normal] she will find out even later.

Now, Take a lady who implants at 8dpo, But has a'Non pregnant' hCG level of 5. Hers looks like this;

8dpo - 5miu
10dpo- 10miu - Could find out here on superdrug own, internet cheapie
12dpo - 20miu - Could find out here with freedom cheapie strip/most poundland tests and asda own]
14dpo - 40miu [day period is typically due] Most tests would pick it up here

So, This lady, Even though implantation is on the same say for both ladies, Can find out MUCH sooner. Now, If this lady were to implant at 6dpo she could potentially find out at just 8dpo. But if the first lady were to implant at 12dpo, She would find out even later, Even if they have the same cycle and OV days!

Hope this helps barb :flower: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Mommaplus....how the devil are you?....missed you :flower:
So so glad your holibob was great.....sorry to hear of no o yet....bet you can't wait to see the doc.....you'll probably have to have repeat beta checks...
I hope they get to the bottom of this for you :thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! Hope everyone's cycles are going well. Yay for a good O Nat, Momma, hopefully that appt will straighten things out and barb cant wait to watch you test out the hcg and see it climb again! 
AFM, I'm pumped for my first appt today! My symptoms have been dwindling and it's about time to feel like the ball is rolling again. Booked first scan for thurs for some peace of mind cuz I've had a few times of bright spotting :S hope all is well in there


----------



## natjenson

Ok so it's kind of long but I just found this site whilst researching myo inositol and I thought I would share my findings with you lovely ladies....I hope this helps...
I haven't read it all yet but am doing so now.:) 




Beth Heller, MS, RYT



At the Moon we are constantly striving to increase our E.Q.I.Q. (Egg Quality I.Q.) and for years we have believed that nutrition can play a role in eqq quality. However, until recently there were few studies to support this claim so we needed to temper our recommendations with the phrase &#8220;but there isn&#8217;t any clinical evidence for this yet.&#8221; Now, several new investigations have shown that, yes, certain nutritional supplements may make a difference in egg quality. The goal of this blog is to summarize the latest clinical news, discuss the substances that are now showing potential benefits for women with poor egg quality and help you make choices about which supplements may be right for you. As with any supplement protocol, you should always consult your physician before starting.

1. Myo-inositol (MI)

Very recently two clinical trials were published that clarified a lot of the unknowns about myo-inositol, a product we use at PDtM under the name of FlowPro. Myo-inositol (MI) is a part of the B vitamin complex and is a known insulin-sensitizer. It has also been shown to improve both physical (hirsutism and acne) and reproductive (anovulation and amenorrhea) manifestations of Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome (PCOS). In addition, myo-inositol plays a role in cell growth and early studies indicated that higher levels of MI in the follicular fluid was associated with better egg quality.

Several exciting new studies have emerged that have shed new light on MI and its role in fertility, particularly Assisted Reproductive Technology. The latest study of interest demonstrated that treatment with 4 g per day of MI for three months prior to IVF improved egg quality in women who had failed a previous IVF due to poor egg quality. In this study the treatment also included 3g per day of melatonin, which I will talk about next.

But first, a note about inositol. For some time there has been a debate as to the efficacy of d-chiro vs. myo-inositol for fertility. We have chosen to use MI in our products because a) this is the form that has been used in all the clinical research we have seen to date on PCOS, egg and embryo quality and b) it is less expensive than the d- form. Now, a new study confirms that myo-inositol seems to be more effective than d-chiro for egg and embryo-quality. On another happy note, MI has also been shown to have a positive therapeutic effect on mood disorders that are responsive to SSRI&#8217;s (serotonin selective reuptake inhibitors) including depression, panic and OCD &#8211; a potential plus for the anxious, depressed fertility patient!

2. Melatonin

Melatonin is a hormone that is secreted by the pineal gland. It regulates our sleep/wake cycle as well as other hormones, in particular the hormones of the female reproductive cycle. New studies like the one above suggest that melatonin supplementation at a level of 3 mg per day may help to improve egg quality when taken with MI for several months prior to IVF.

There are caveats to the use of melatonin. Side-effects may include exacerbation of depression symptoms and patients who struggle with depression should make sure to discuss this side-effect with their physician. Melatonin should not be used with patients using thyroid medication as it can impact thyroid hormone levels. It can also suppress ovulation at high doses so in general we only recommend this supplement for women who will be using ART and a trigger shot to stimulate ovulation and/or retrieval.

Finally, melatonin should NOT be taken while pregnant or nursing. In general we do not recommend melatonin use for longer than 3 months without taking a break. It can also cause marked drowsiness and is best taken just before bedtime.

3. DHEA

DHEA (not to be confused with the omega-3 fatty acid DHA) is a hormone that serves as a precursor of steroid hormones testosterone and estrogen. Research indicates it may also stimulate follicular development. Several studies have shown supplementation with 75 mg of DHEA daily to improve egg quality and pregnancy outcome in women who were &#8220;poor responders&#8221; to IVF stimulation medication. Another study suggests that DHEA supplementation may reduce the risk of aneupoloidy.

DHEA should be used with caution as it is a pretty powerful hormone and when used at high levels and over a long term it may damage the liver. Women who are pregnant or nursing should not take DHEA, nor should women with PCOS as this could exacerbate the condition. Like melatonin, we recommend a three month treatment period.

4. CoQ10

CoQ10 is a naturally occurring fat-soluble nutrient that is essential for energy production. CoQ10 has potent antioxidant properties and cell membrane stabilizing effects that make it beneficial for egg and sperm quality, specifically sperm motility. CoQ10 works within the mitochondria (the cellular power stations) in the cells and is essential for energy production. Until recently, CoQ10 was not thought to be a nutrient that required supplementation, as all normal tissue manufactures its own CoQ10; however, this production decreases naturally with age and is also lowered by certain drugs, including statins. When CoQ10 levels in the cells are low, energy production may be reduced and oxidative stress increased as a result.

CoQ10 has been shown to improve sperm quality and is now under investigation for potential use with women of advanced reproductive age undergoing ART to improve egg/embryo quality. The oocyte has among the highest concentrations of mitochondria of all body cells and uses immense amounts of energy in the process of maturation and ovulation. Researchers hypothesize that supporting the oocyte with CoQ10 may improve egg quality (Bentov et al. 2010).

The recommended dosage for overall health is 100-300 mg/day, or as directed by a nutritionist. The dosage under investigation in studies looking at egg quality is higher: 600 mg/day. CoQ10 appears to be a safe supplement: Studies have used supplementation of CoQ10 up to levels of 3,000 mg per day without adverse side effects. At present, the only risk to taking CoQ is the cost, as this supplement can be pricy, and no data currently exists on its usage in high doses during pregnancy.

5. Omega-3 Fatty Acid (EPA/DHA)

There is still no direct clinical evidence that omega-3 fatty acids improve egg quality but we are convinced they are a good bet and include them in our Egg Quality Protocol. Eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA) forms the backbone of many of the chemicals that halt inflammation in our body and also serves to support the health of our cell membranes. Docosahexaenoic acid (DHA) (not to be confused with DHEA above) is important for brain health and adequate stores of DHA are thought to be beneficial for the early cognitive development of the fetus. DHA may also be helpful for depression. Look for purity-tested products.

This is exciting news indeed but you should always speak with your physician before beginning a supplementation regimen of any kind. Of course, we would also be remiss if we didn&#8217;t mention that providing your body with the highest quality diet is also important for fertility. If you are specifically seeking to improve your egg quality you should also consider re-thinking your diet to limit inflammation, achieve good blood sugar control and get ample antioxidant nutrients from food sources. Our nutritionists at Pulling Down the Moon are specialists and will tailor their recommendations to your fertility diagnosis.

For more information about any of the supplements or info in this blog, please feel free to contact me at [email protected]. These supplements and other fertility-related products are available at our online store.
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Hey!!!!

@Lil - I hope everything's ok too for your little bean. I hear spotting can be normal. NO cramping?? I'll start posting me photos tomorrow :) I just hope I remember to test FMU.

Nat, thanks for the info again. I got my bfp both times round 11dpo. So I presume this is how my body works. And now having Ovidrel shot who knows.
Yes, the world seems to be on the edge of their seats on the Royal Baby's arrival. But I do suppose its an important mark on this planet. Oh how would we survive w/o a prince or a princess...heh. I'm starting to feel more anxiety about everyone' popping. I just hope I can be pregnant when our friends go in labor :(
Nat are you taking Myo-Inositol? I'm trying to find it in stores & having a hard time.
I'm taking L-Argine this cycle. Also I started Zinc but I think it makes me nauseated. Are you taking it?
This list you found is similar to the one I sent you from my clinic.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Hey!!!!
> 
> @Lil - I hope everything's ok too for your little bean. I hear spotting can be normal. NO cramping?? I'll start posting me photos tomorrow :) I just hope I remember to test FMU.
> 
> Nat, thanks for the info again. I got my bfp both times round 11dpo. So I presume this is how my body works. And now having Ovidrel shot who knows.
> Yes, the world seems to be on the edge of their seats on the Royal Baby's arrival. But I do suppose its an important mark on this planet. Oh how would we survive w/o a prince or a princess...heh. I'm starting to feel more anxiety about everyone' popping. I just hope I can be pregnant when our friends go in labor :(
> Nat are you taking Myo-Inositol? I'm trying to find it in stores & having a hard time.
> I'm taking L-Argine this cycle. Also I started Zinc but I think it makes me nauseated. Are you taking it?
> This list you found is similar to the one I sent you from my clinic.

Hi barb just a quick one lo is won't stay in bed tonight....lil rascal....lol....
Just found this not sure if it helps....I see the dosages are higher than recommended protocol ....


https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=t&ref=pd_sl_8i24sznsmp_e


Brb. ASAP. Lol. :) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

:happydance: the prince is born...:) 4.24 pm ...congratulations to Kate and will....:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

thanks lady! however ive read it should be MYO & not just Inositol.
I'll check my health shops if I'm not pregnant this cycle. Anything I take now I dont think will make any world of a difference this cycle.

I want it to be next Wed...so I know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;)
I'm getting impatient today.


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone!

Got back late last night from holiday and today was my husbands grandmothers funeral. Hosted 60 people at my house from 2pm until the last guest 1030 pm I am wiped!!!!

Back to work and reality tomorrow. Depressed about that and so full of dread. I really hate my job and employer I need to make a change soon but was hoping to wait for mat leave to do that. 

Anywho so bfn this morning at 12/ 13dpo and like clockwork I am now spotting. AF should be full force by morning. I totally expected it this cycle despite my chemical last month because of the bad BDing schedule we had this cycle. I was fully prepared for AF to come but after 100 comments today from various DH family about when are we having kids and why don't I have one yet and "just so you have to have sex to get pregnant" jokes I honestly feel pretty low. I want a baby. I hope it doesn't take much longer

Lets hope this cycle we can bd lots and have a good chance

I feel lucky to have you ladies tonight when I am feeling like this. 

Time for bed xoxo

Oh and yes Nat I thought of you today with the Will and Kate news :)


----------



## Petzy

Ps I guess I will have to update my signature with my age and DH age lol. Damnit!!


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies....gah! Baby baby baby baby...rrahhhhhhhhhhh BABY..... The media has officially LOST the plot!......
I mean congrats where they are due and all but PLEASE shut up now!.....
Last night I had a mini break down! :cry:
I smiled as much as I possibly could but my smiles where just a cover for the pain inside bc I want MY absent child.:(......
I feel such a bitch :( I want to be happy for will and Kate (and I truly am) but I am just hurting soooo bad about my mc.:(
Lol I'm probably the only person in the UK not ecstatic lol...
Altho -I do wish the new royal family all the best I do hope they soak it all up and ignore us Brits and just get on with raising thier new bubba and enjoy it...:thumbup:

Meg- thankyou for your kind thoughts :hugs:
I'm sorry you had all that on your plate on your arrival home ....and I'm really sorry to hear you got a bfn too :(
A fresh start is upon you love :thumbup: 
Re:family asking about kids........wow I totally know how that feels.....I just wanted to scream at people and tell them to fuck off in the end....I mean surely if they put there brain into action before thier mouths they would realise YES WE DO WANT A FAMILY AND YES IT'S BEEN A STRUGGLE FOR US,!!
Blimey!

Lol....it's seems like I'm in a bad mood....but I'm really not lol...

Barbs....I think ii gave you the wrong link last night...I will try and call back up what I was researching and post the PROPPER link again...:thumbup:
And thankyou sooo much for your support on my blog yesterday too :hugs:
Its been sooo hard...I admire how you cope.


Well ladies....5dpo here...think I have a uti...tmi I have a lot of cloudy ness in my urine and it's seems to be a bit bitty....need to hall ass to doctors to nip thins in the bud.asap.
Peeved tho...it's probably ruined my chances of ferlization/implantation now :(

Hope you are all ok and enjoying the sun ladies....will be back later....

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I think there is imrovement in my opks but the one yesterday has faded a little i think the bottom one is this morning, the doctor called ovarys are fine it was just to let me know they sent my scans to a kidney doctor because i have a lump on one of my kidneys but it should be fine, i might be making progression but no ewcm yet when do you girls usually notice ewcm?
 



Attached Files:







20130723_105658.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 5


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I think there is imrovement in my opks but the one yesterday has faded a little i think the bottom one is this morning, the doctor called ovarys are fine it was just to let me know they sent my scans to a kidney doctor because i have a lump on one of my kidneys but it should be fine, i might be making progression but no ewcm yet when do you girls usually notice ewcm?

Hi natalieexo....:flower:
Your opks will fade in and out love..the Ewcm will be your fertile period ....usuall 1/2/3 days before or on the day of ovulation....
As for the opks...I usually notice the test line will get strong much quicker than the control line when it's nearly or IS positive.do you test twice a day? So not to miss the surge!....I test mid morning and early evening...(and no coffee/alcohol before poas lol)

Good luck with your opks love...:thumbup: keep poas-ing :thumbup:

As for lump on kidney I sure hope that all is fine.


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I did yesteday but wasnt sure if i should until i get ewcm i have had it before so i know i get it but i probably will test again later on, i did todays at 10.30 with a 2 hour hold no tea or anything beforehand. Is 2.30 to soon or should i do it more like 6, if i had a normal cycle i should ovulate sunday but since i am just off bcp it most likely will be later than that. I have two different brands i like the ones i am using now better so i might try the other brand later to compare. The doctor i spoke to on the phone said i need to speak to the doctor who wanted the scan done about irregular periods but i think i'm best off giving it s good couple of months off bcp before that.


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I did yesteday but wasnt sure if i should until i get ewcm i have had it before so i know i get it but i probably will test again later on, i did todays at 10.30 with a 2 hour hold no tea or anything beforehand. Is 2.30 to soon or should i do it more like 6, if i had a normal cycle i should ovulate sunday but since i am just off bcp it most likely will be later than that. I have two different brands i like the ones i am using now better so i might try the other brand later to compare. The doctor i spoke to on the phone said i need to speak to the doctor who wanted the scan done about irregular periods but i think i'm best off giving it s good couple of months off bcp before that.

Hi nat :thumbup:

Yeah I would go with 6pm love...
A lil inspiration for you here.....I have been Reading about dozens of ladies who have come off bcp lately...(just out of interest) and so many of them get there bfp's within there first 3cycles....it's nice to know....I mean. There have been so many story's of how bcp affect fertillity but what I have managed to gather is that you are actually SO Fertile in the 6 months of stopping them!

My cousin she and her husband went on holiday for there honeymoon and whilst in a moment they desided they would try for a family when they returned home...she came off her bcp (which she had been on for 12yrs).... And was off it for a month....after 4 weeks she started spotting and a few problems came up regarding money so they desided to hold off for a couple more months to ttc...she went to the doctors to get more bcp and hay presto she found out she was preggo!:thumbup:....

Now I know it's quite rare that it happens first cycle but there IS hope and I'm sure she's not the only ever person that has happend to in the world:thumbup:

I sure hope you get your positive opk this week end love.i have my fingers crossed for you.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

Petzy said:


> Ps I guess I will have to update my signature with my age and DH age lol. Damnit!!

You're only as old as what you put in your siggy XD 

And about the family thing about them asking why you do have one yet OMG I can relate. Now on my mom's side of the family they had found out about my MC so they weren't bad to deal with at all. But my dad's side they didn't know. We don't see them that often. Well we finally told everyone at a funeral (sucks but only time I see them) and they all said. Well it's about time (we were 18 weeks at that time). Can't believe it took you so longer. We were wondering when the two of you would have kids. ... I so badly wanted to shout at them, well I would have had one sooner but it wasn't meant to be! And sorry it took us an added 9 months (which I know isn't that long now!) But why do people have to go about saying crap like that? It isn't anyone's business but your own. 

Sorry I guess I just felt the need to rant a bit there about family. Just wanted to let you know you aren't alone *hugs*.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg, so good to see you are back! You had a great time on vacation??
Anything exciting happen? I'm really sorry that AF is on her way. I really wished you'd get preggers right away. Don't count yourself out yet this summer....it will happen.
I'm so sorry about the insensitivity from your family. Do they know you've been trying? I think you may be wise to prepare yourself for what you would say next time someone has a comment. Some thing polite enough but will shut them up. It's very painful when people say things which are so careless. However, until now I never thought "hey maybe they cant get pregnant. or: hey, maybe they'd been trying forever and having a hard time"...now I know better. Also if it's close family & it gets too much it wouldn't hurt to say something like "its been a struggle but we'd love to have a family. you'll be informed if the time comes that we're expecting" OR just " We'd love to have a family & don't you worry, you'll know if we're expecting"...then change the subject or walk away. Some times people need the clue that it's totally not OK to get this personal. You know I've asked couples "are you two planning for a family?" but never more than that. Because we can all be planning but not all of us will be able to have a family right?
Recently we had a guy come to the house to give us an estimate on new windows. He was this really nice, older gentleman & we have a fairly large house in terms of bedrooms& he goes "Oh you two will have to have many babies to fill up this house"....it was a punch in the gut. He has no idea what we're going through at the same time, his comment wasn't totally unwarranted. You just never know how someone else is struggling some times. If you feel this low again b/c of your family's comments I say you should stand up for yourself, politely. But lets hope it won't happen again.
I'm sorry to hear about your loss....did she pass away while you were on holidays??


Nat, yes the world is going a bit too crazy for a birth of....oh my, another human!!! Gasp...this has never happened before. Pffft. It's been a bit hard on me as well. I feel a lump in my throat. And it's going to be 10 times worse when my friends have their babies. I just know it. I really hope I'm pregnant before that happens....I know I will be able to deal with it better.
Well Hun, I think I cope OK now. Better than say a year ago. But it's from becoming numb. Time goes on & your expectations dwindle & you become numb eventually. I wrote a bit about it on my blog yesterday. I"m just not as invested anymore. Feel some days like giving up b/c then at least I don't have to anticipate anything at all to happen...just living life. But I'm not ready yet. I'm just not enthusiastic anymore..
I'm sorry to hear you might have UTI...hope it's nothing. Fingers crossed it didn't ruin anything. Don't think that far yet!!! 

Here is my test today at 7dpo :
It's pretty much as dark as it usually is around this time. But if I'm being honest, I'm not anticipating me being preggers :(
 



Attached Files:







7 cycle 5.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nataliieexo

I know i have read alot of people get bfp in the first 3 month whilst there are alot of people who dont, it does make me hopeful i have managed to put positive thoughts into my head incase it takes a while, more time to save, more time to lose weight, i have a two week long holidays in august and september, so i have something to think of if it doesnt happen right away.

My cousin fell pregnant on the pill but it ended in mc, then she fell pregnant on the depo and had a son, then she tried once for her daughter, and her youngest daughter was from the one time she had unprotected sex, i call her fertile mertile lol im sure she only has to look at sperm and shes pregnant. Its a shame this wasnt passed to me lol

I just got a call from my doctor the kidney doctor wants me to have a CT scan its scary whenever i hear the word lump i always think the C word i know its probably nothing to worry about but i worry about everything lol 

Xxx


----------



## natjenson

Awe thankyou butterfly wolf....that was lovely words for meg....it's nice we can all relate....
Yaye...your about to drop any day there I see....good luck love...I wish you all the best...
And I also wish you mercy on the labour pains too :thumbup:
I hope your labour goes as smothly as possible and that your recover quick too :thumbup:

Take care love :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

natjenson said:


> Awe thankyou butterfly wolf....that was lovely words for meg....it's nice we can all relate....
> Yaye...your about to drop any day there I see....good luck love...I wish you all the best...
> And I also wish you mercy on the labour pains too :thumbup:
> I hope your labour goes as smothly as possible and that your recover quick too :thumbup:
> 
> Take care love :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Thank you *^^* And should be any day. Yesterday was 3 cm dilated and 75% effaced so hopefully by the end of the week. I so badly want a July baby. And I hope I go through labor like my mom. She had some pain meds but for first kid only 6 hours in labor and when she had me only 4 hours. I will take either of those thank you very much! 
I just worry about my boys (dogs). One of them knows something is up and when DH is home, he clings to him more which never ever happens and the other one I think is oblivious but that fits his personality lol. Sparky is the one clinging to DH atm. And Sparky HATES changes. When we clean the house or move the living room around or something simple like that, he panics. No idea why but he does. Change = Evil for him. Poor pup. 
Thankfully my parents will be watching the boys while I'm in labor but I just know Sparky is going to panic and it breaks my heart when he does.


----------



## natjenson

Natalieexo....try not to worry love :hugs: easier said than done I know...lol

If it helps I have bad kidneys...almost went into kidney failure 3/4 months agao...spent a week in hospital....waiting for apt so I can find a way to live with this better...
Look at your ct as a road to finding out the source of the problem and then the doctors can eventually get to the bottom of the problem...fx it's not serious ok.
Do you get any pains in your kidneys? Or tummy aches....?....the tummy ache is sometimes your kidneys too...(strange I know lol)
I get chronic Loin to groin pain and the odd uti....grrrr annoying dot com! Lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

hey ladies, check out the page before - I posted but it was like the last post :(


----------



## natjenson

Hi barbs :flower: is it a 20 mui again....what dpo are you now? :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Speaking of which, Nat - how are your kidneys' doing?? How's Harry's lump??

Yay Butterfly, almost there! I wish you the best delivery & recovery. Are you excited??? Nervous??? I bet both ;) FX


----------



## Nataliieexo

natjenson said:


> Natalieexo....try not to worry love :hugs: easier said than done I know...lol
> 
> If it helps I have bad kidneys...almost went into kidney failure 3/4 months agao...spent a week in hospital....waiting for apt so I can find a way to live with this better...
> Look at your ct as a road to finding out the source of the problem and then the doctors can eventually get to the bottom of the problem...fx it's not serious ok.
> Do you get any pains in your kidneys? Or tummy aches....?....the tummy ache is sometimes your kidneys too...(strange I know lol)
> I get chronic Loin to groin pain and the odd uti....grrrr annoying dot com! Lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Thank you, i know its all happening to fast, first it was the worry of pcos and now this in the space of 2 weeks, but hopefully i get the same results as i did with the pcos and nothing is wrong, at the moment i have back pain around my right kidney and thats where the lump is, i didnt piece this together until this afternoon i had my sister walking on my back yesterday thinking it needed cracked, but the back pain didnt start until monday and this is the first time i have had this sort of backpain. 
I did go through a period where i would get a UTI every month for about 4 month this happened after i had food poisoning for 4 weeks so i'm not sure if it was related to that or not but the UTI's were very annoying it took 4 months before the doctors worked out what it was because my symptoms when i have UTI are vomiting, stomach pain && diarrhea so it automatically looks like a stomach bug and they never thought of UTI until 4 months later. 

I will try not to worry, and stay off google that never helps the cause lol 
xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi barb....yep Harry's lump they say is all fine....apparently he's got is fathers head !!! lol...
Still not entirely satisfied with diog but if this lump is still there by the end of summer I will defo push to have it removed...
Re:the kidneys....
Well i been doing really good up untill this morning...I had a burning/ pins and needles feeling on my left side at 7am this morning...and then the uti....(self diagnosed lol) seems to be getting worse...been waiting for my doctor to call back but nothing so far...I will have to go in it he morning if I don't hear anything!

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> Speaking of which, Nat - how are your kidneys' doing?? How's Harry's lump??
> 
> Yay Butterfly, almost there! I wish you the best delivery & recovery. Are you excited??? Nervous??? I bet both ;) FX

Excited more than anything mixed with anxious XD Really hit me yesterday at the apt that she'll be here any day now. Whenever she decides is a good day to come mainly. 

Only thing besides of course wanting to hold her, is I can't wait to not have so much heartburn T_T I have tried so many different things and they all work for a little bit and then fail me. I want just a few hours of sleep without waking up with bad heartburn.


----------



## natjenson

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey ladies! Hope everyone's cycles are going well. Yay for a good O Nat, Momma, hopefully that appt will straighten things out and barb cant wait to watch you test out the hcg and see it climb again!
> AFM, I'm pumped for my first appt today! My symptoms have been dwindling and it's about time to feel like the ball is rolling again. Booked first scan for thurs for some peace of mind cuz I've had a few times of bright spotting :S hope all is well in there

Talia :flower:
I'm so sorry this is happening to you...I've been speaking to another ladie recently and she had the same thing happening.....it's turns out everything is fine and they found she had some bacteria in her urine and that the bleed was unexplained....I hope this helps love!

Try and take things easy and get as much rest as possible....rest REALLY is sooooo important when these things happen....
I really really hope all is well for you and baby :hugs:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Hi barb....yep Harry's lump they say is all fine....apparently he's got is fathers head !!! lol...
> Still not entirely satisfied with diog but if this lump is still there by the end of summer I will defo push to have it removed...
> Re:the kidneys....
> Well i been doing really good up untill this morning...I had a burning/ pins and needles feeling on my left side at 7am this morning...and then the uti....(self diagnosed lol) seems to be getting worse...been waiting for my doctor to call back but nothing so far...I will have to go in it he morning if I don't hear anything!
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I'd say keep a watch out & get a second opinion if your gut says it's not right. You can't put all your trust in doctors. They can screw up too.

Ouch sounds unpleasant. Defo get a doctors appointment & tested. I hope it's nothing to worry about :) xo

Yep I'm using 20miu tests!

PS: I've got a live feed going on People.com to watch the new Prince exit the hospital. Even tho I hate her for having a perfect life, I still really like Kate lollllll:happydance:


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Got back late last night from holiday and today was my husbands grandmothers funeral. Hosted 60 people at my house from 2pm until the last guest 1030 pm I am wiped!!!!
> 
> Back to work and reality tomorrow. Depressed about that and so full of dread. I really hate my job and employer I need to make a change soon but was hoping to wait for mat leave to do that.
> 
> Anywho so bfn this morning at 12/ 13dpo and like clockwork I am now spotting. AF should be full force by morning. I totally expected it this cycle despite my chemical last month because of the bad BDing schedule we had this cycle. I was fully prepared for AF to come but after 100 comments today from various DH family about when are we having kids and why don't I have one yet and "just so you have to have sex to get pregnant" jokes I honestly feel pretty low. I want a baby. I hope it doesn't take much longer
> 
> Lets hope this cycle we can bd lots and have a good chance
> 
> I feel lucky to have you ladies tonight when I am feeling like this.
> 
> Time for bed xoxo
> 
> Oh and yes Nat I thought of you today with the Will and Kate news :)

Meg I'm sorry you hate your job/employer....that's always the worst. Defo get out there & start looking!! We spend so much time at work so it must be pleasant. I know you work at a law firm (i hope im right lol) are you a law clerk or smth?


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Morning ladies....gah! Baby baby baby baby...rrahhhhhhhhhhh BABY..... The media has officially LOST the plot!......
> I mean congrats where they are due and all but PLEASE shut up now!.....
> Last night I had a mini break down! :cry:
> I smiled as much as I possibly could but my smiles where just a cover for the pain inside bc I want MY absent child.:(......
> I feel such a bitch :( I want to be happy for will and Kate (and I truly am) but I am just hurting soooo bad about my mc.:(
> Lol I'm probably the only person in the UK not ecstatic lol...
> Altho -I do wish the new royal family all the best I do hope they soak it all up and ignore us Brits and just get on with raising thier new bubba and enjoy it...:thumbup:
> 
> Meg- thankyou for your kind thoughts :hugs:
> I'm sorry you had all that on your plate on your arrival home ....and I'm really sorry to hear you got a bfn too :(
> A fresh start is upon you love :thumbup:
> Re:family asking about kids........wow I totally know how that feels.....I just wanted to scream at people and tell them to fuck off in the end....I mean surely if they put there brain into action before thier mouths they would realise YES WE DO WANT A FAMILY AND YES IT'S BEEN A STRUGGLE FOR US,!!
> Blimey!
> 
> Lol....it's seems like I'm in a bad mood....but I'm really not lol...
> 
> Barbs....I think ii gave you the wrong link last night...I will try and call back up what I was researching and post the PROPPER link again...:thumbup:
> And thankyou sooo much for your support on my blog yesterday too :hugs:
> Its been sooo hard...I admire how you cope.
> 
> 
> Well ladies....5dpo here...think I have a uti...tmi I have a lot of cloudy ness in my urine and it's seems to be a bit bitty....need to hall ass to doctors to nip thins in the bud.asap.
> Peeved tho...it's probably ruined my chances of ferlization/implantation now :(
> 
> Hope you are all ok and enjoying the sun ladies....will be back later....
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hi Nat - thanks for your message :) 

Sorry you were having a down day - I totally understand! I am sure all the media attention about the new little prince has not helped things for sure. 

About the UTI - I am not doctor but I dont think it would affect your chances at fertilization/implantation - I have seen women on the forums with BFP and UTI before.... I am not sure one affects the other but definitely get yourself checked out so you can clear that up ! I had one in highschool once it was so painful xx


----------



## Petzy

butterflywolf said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Ps I guess I will have to update my signature with my age and DH age lol. Damnit!!
> 
> You're only as old as what you put in your siggy XD
> 
> And about the family thing about them asking why you do have one yet OMG I can relate. Now on my mom's side of the family they had found out about my MC so they weren't bad to deal with at all. But my dad's side they didn't know. We don't see them that often. Well we finally told everyone at a funeral (sucks but only time I see them) and they all said. Well it's about time (we were 18 weeks at that time). Can't believe it took you so longer. We were wondering when the two of you would have kids. ... I so badly wanted to shout at them, well I would have had one sooner but it wasn't meant to be! And sorry it took us an added 9 months (which I know isn't that long now!) But why do people have to go about saying crap like that? It isn't anyone's business but your own.
> 
> Sorry I guess I just felt the need to rant a bit there about family. Just wanted to let you know you aren't alone *hugs*.Click to expand...

Thanks so much for your message - you are absolutely right... it is just brutal! I cant believe how opinionated people can be without thinking or even considering...

I didnt even really know what to say I just kept saying something like "Soon enough" It was pretty upsetting. Usually I am good....

I will always be concious of that after going through TTC...:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg, so good to see you are back! You had a great time on vacation??
> Anything exciting happen? I'm really sorry that AF is on her way. I really wished you'd get preggers right away. Don't count yourself out yet this summer....it will happen.
> I'm so sorry about the insensitivity from your family. Do they know you've been trying? I think you may be wise to prepare yourself for what you would say next time someone has a comment. Some thing polite enough but will shut them up. It's very painful when people say things which are so careless. However, until now I never thought "hey maybe they cant get pregnant. or: hey, maybe they'd been trying forever and having a hard time"...now I know better. Also if it's close family & it gets too much it wouldn't hurt to say something like "its been a struggle but we'd love to have a family. you'll be informed if the time comes that we're expecting" OR just " We'd love to have a family & don't you worry, you'll know if we're expecting"...then change the subject or walk away. Some times people need the clue that it's totally not OK to get this personal. You know I've asked couples "are you two planning for a family?" but never more than that. Because we can all be planning but not all of us will be able to have a family right?
> Recently we had a guy come to the house to give us an estimate on new windows. He was this really nice, older gentleman & we have a fairly large house in terms of bedrooms& he goes "Oh you two will have to have many babies to fill up this house"....it was a punch in the gut. He has no idea what we're going through at the same time, his comment wasn't totally unwarranted. You just never know how someone else is struggling some times. If you feel this low again b/c of your family's comments I say you should stand up for yourself, politely. But lets hope it won't happen again.
> I'm sorry to hear about your loss....did she pass away while you were on holidays??
> 
> Here is my test today at 7dpo :
> It's pretty much as dark as it usually is around this time. But if I'm being honest, I'm not anticipating me being preggers :(

Hi Barbs!!

Yes we did have a great time on vacation for sure.... the week flew by but it was so nice to get away and we loved our trip so much. 

Yes DH's grandmother passed away about halfway through our trip. she was 88 and failing so we knew it was coming. It was definitely still sad but DH was ok and we decided to enjoy our holiday as there was nothing we could do about it and our family inisisted. The funeral was nice and was definitely more a celebration of life and a party than a somber event - that is always nice. But I was so wiped and a bit down and cleaning my floors till 11pm after everyone left lol... 

Thanks for sharing your experiences with the family nosy nobs.... I appreciate the advice too. I think there is a way to say something that is polite but will shut them up. I will do it again if I need to.... It did not help the fact I knew AF was coming.

I am guessing AF is here full force now because I am having those lovely awful first day queasy cramps and luckily I put in a tampon this morning lol... CD1 for me !

I am going to try really hard to be positive for August /Sept cycles... Its not over yet right? I will keep on going.... I hope it happens soon. The shitty BDing didnt help last cycle. I hope to get more in this month. I am going to order OPK and cheapies because I am all out. 

You are 7DPO I see :) Really hope to see a BFP for you Barb... you still have several days to go - I hate the 2ww and i was so grateful for a distraction for almost the whole thing!!! I need a vacay every 2 weeks for 2 weeks LOL

:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

:baby:


butterflywolf said:


> Thank you *^^* And should be any day. Yesterday was 3 cm dilated and 75% effaced so hopefully by the end of the week. I so badly want a July baby. And I hope I go through labor like my mom. She had some pain meds but for first kid only 6 hours in labor and when she had me only 4 hours. I will take either of those thank you very much!
> I just worry about my boys (dogs). One of them knows something is up and when DH is home, he clings to him more which never ever happens and the other one I think is oblivious but that fits his personality lol. Sparky is the one clinging to DH atm. And Sparky HATES changes. When we clean the house or move the living room around or something simple like that, he panics. No idea why but he does. Change = Evil for him. Poor pup.
> Thankfully my parents will be watching the boys while I'm in labor but I just know Sparky is going to panic and it breaks my heart when he does.

Butterfly - so exciting! I cant wait to hear about your new addition! Wow your pregnancy flew by for ME haha... did it for you? :) So happy for you

Dont worry about those pups they will get used to it soon enough and you will be one big happy fam!! :flower::baby:


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Hope everyone's cycles are going well. Yay for a good O Nat, Momma, hopefully that appt will straighten things out and barb cant wait to watch you test out the hcg and see it climb again!
> AFM, I'm pumped for my first appt today! My symptoms have been dwindling and it's about time to feel like the ball is rolling again. Booked first scan for thurs for some peace of mind cuz I've had a few times of bright spotting :S hope all is well in there
> 
> Talia :flower:
> I'm so sorry this is happening to you...I've been speaking to another ladie recently and she had the same thing happening.....it's turns out everything is fine and they found she had some bacteria in her urine and that the bleed was unexplained....I hope this helps love!
> 
> Try and take things easy and get as much rest as possible....rest REALLY is sooooo important when these things happen....
> I really really hope all is well for you and baby :hugs:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Talia I am thinking of you - let us know how your appt goes ! Some bleeding - red or any color - is really common for women in pregnancy. Early, mid, and late. I wouldnt worry unless you have lots of it or clots and even then you never know. Try to be strong for your bean and let us know how it goes. xoxoxo big hugs - its natural to worry and I would be the same as you - but hopefully it is nothing other than your little bean snuggling in :):hugs:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg I'm sorry you hate your job/employer....that's always the worst. Defo get out there & start looking!! We spend so much time at work so it must be pleasant. I know you work at a law firm (i hope im right lol) are you a law clerk or smth?

Yes I was avoiding looking because of pregnancy but how long can I wait? Fackkkkkkkkk

I have been here ever since I graduated university - over 7 years now. I have good experience and need to move on. THis place is a total shit show and very toxic, sick, abusive work environment.

Yes I work for a law firm - but in management. I have worked my way up from a legal case manager many years ago and now I do all sorts of management work here but it is very unsatisfying and unnecessarily difficult. I would be willing to take a bit of a pay cut to find something better and I will probably have to unfortunately. Thats the only upside to working here.

I actually worry about being pg here with all the stress.... not sure I could do it anyways!


----------



## barbikins

I'm happy you guys still managed to enjoy the holiday's And I agree, TWW vacations should be a requirement. And all you can do...all we can do, is try to remain positive & hope it'll happen this year. I just can't imagine another year going by & not having been pregnant. And I don't even take March in account for me. *sigh*...

I'm so sorry your work environment is so bad. Defo looks like time to GTFO. It's so important to enjoy the people you work with & to also respect who you work for. I hear you about Mat Leave...that'd be your segue out. And really, starting a new job & then getting knocked up is no way to start out. I've been planning my whole last two years or more on going on Maternity leave...now I've gone to saying "if I got on Mat Leave" b/c really, I'm just finding it really hard to be convinced it will happen soon. I've stopped planning ahead for Mat Leave & Daycare years. I just need to live my life in the moment for a while...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies thanks for all your concern. I had my appt yesterday and the mw didn't seem too concerned the most recent time I did have 2 little clots but the spotting stopped straight away. I think I just have a drama queen cervix! Either way my oh's aunt works at a diagnostic imaging clinic and squeezed us in for a scan on Thursday! Excited and nervous! But a bit of mild nausea is coming back so it gives me a bit of reassurance e! I'll keep you all updated for sure!


----------



## butterflywolf

Petzy said:


> :baby:
> 
> Butterfly - so exciting! I cant wait to hear about your new addition! Wow your pregnancy flew by for ME haha... did it for you? :) So happy for you
> 
> Dont worry about those pups they will get used to it soon enough and you will be one big happy fam!! :flower::baby:

It went by pretty fast for us too! Minus the heartburn, I couldn't ask for an easier pregnancy. 

And I can't help but worry about my pups lol. But you're right they will get use to it soon enough and we'll be the big happy family *^^*. 





@OurLilFlu: Awesome your mw doesn't seem concern but even more awesome you're able to go for a scan on Thursday to make sure everything is all right! Can't wait to hear an update of that!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I'm happy you guys still managed to enjoy the holiday's And I agree, TWW vacations should be a requirement. And all you can do...all we can do, is try to remain positive & hope it'll happen this year. I just can't imagine another year going by & not having been pregnant. And I don't even take March in account for me. *sigh*...
> 
> I'm so sorry your work environment is so bad. Defo looks like time to GTFO. It's so important to enjoy the people you work with & to also respect who you work for. I hear you about Mat Leave...that'd be your segue out. And really, starting a new job & then getting knocked up is no way to start out. I've been planning my whole last two years or more on going on Maternity leave...now I've gone to saying "if I got on Mat Leave" b/c really, I'm just finding it really hard to be convinced it will happen soon. I've stopped planning ahead for Mat Leave & Daycare years. I just need to live my life in the moment for a while...

I know thats why its hard to leave but I NEED to at the same time... so its a tough place to be. I want to escape but Mat leave is ideal. But how long can I count on that for? this forum unfortunately has taught me I cant count on a timeline... so its a shitty place to be.


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey ladies thanks for all your concern. I had my appt yesterday and the mw didn't seem too concerned the most recent time I did have 2 little clots but the spotting stopped straight away. I think I just have a drama queen cervix! Either way my oh's aunt works at a diagnostic imaging clinic and squeezed us in for a scan on Thursday! Excited and nervous! But a bit of mild nausea is coming back so it gives me a bit of reassurance e! I'll keep you all updated for sure!

Hey thats great! And what a good connection to have! :) Thats so exciting :):happydance:


----------



## Petzy

So I had to share this with you ladies.. my close friend who got her BFP the same week as me is having such a rough time in her first tri... she is only 8-9 weeks along and she has that severe form of morning sickness where you cant keep food down and it lasts for 24 hours a day. she has been hospitalized this week and was on IV just to get fluids in her... she has an important business-lady job so she has high demands on her too. I feel so badly for her its just awful what shes going through. her doctor thinks it will subside at the 12 week mark and she is counting the days.... I really hope for her sake it stops soon - she literally is in bed every day after work until she wakes up again.


----------



## Petzy

Ok... signature updated... GULP 

LMAO


----------



## OurLilFlu

Petzy said:


> So I had to share this with you ladies.. my close friend who got her BFP the same week as me is having such a rough time in her first tri... she is only 8-9 weeks along and she has that severe form of morning sickness where you cant keep food down and it lasts for 24 hours a day. she has been hospitalized this week and was on IV just to get fluids in her... she has an important business-lady job so she has high demands on her too. I feel so badly for her its just awful what shes going through. her doctor thinks it will subside at the 12 week mark and she is counting the days.... I really hope for her sake it stops soon - she literally is in bed every day after work until she wakes up again.

Hyperemesis is terrible, my really close friend who's due in oct, had it badly, not hospitalized but lost a lot of weight, every med her mw gave didn't work but her cousin is an acupuncturist and she had to go weekly just to be able to tone it down to a regular persons ms! Kurtis and I would go over and make dinner for her, hubby and their toddler cuz she just couldnt stomach the smell of anything cooking. So glad I have had it easy but I feel bad every time she asks how I'm doing cuz hers was awful


----------



## Nataliieexo

My opks seem to be on the rise even though it probably wont mean anything xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I just took a second opk well i thought i took a second one it wasnt til i checked it and saw no line at all and started thinking wtf i didnt think the line would disapear but then i noticed the handle said hcg the packet definatly says ovulation test so i'm guessing they mixed up my order thats a bit of waste if there are anymore in the wrong packet urgh now it means i have to hold my pee for hours again it is not easy with my kidney being bad.


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Hyperemesis is terrible, my really close friend who's due in oct, had it badly, not hospitalized but lost a lot of weight, every med her mw gave didn't work but her cousin is an acupuncturist and she had to go weekly just to be able to tone it down to a regular persons ms! Kurtis and I would go over and make dinner for her, hubby and their toddler cuz she just couldnt stomach the smell of anything cooking. So glad I have had it easy but I feel bad every time she asks how I'm doing cuz hers was awful

I know isnt it awful? I really hope it stops for her in second tri so she can enjoy her pregnancy...


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is fab today

CD2 for me weeee lol...

So I woke up at 3am with the most excruciating AF cramps I have ever had in my life. like the pain jolted me out of my sleep! I was up for 1.5 hours rolling aruond in the bed honestly in tears. Never felt anything like that... DH woke up with me and was rubbing my back but it didnt do much unfortunately. I took two extra strength advil (I usually do tylenol for TTC but I couldnt risk it lol) and it did nothing... finally it lessened enough for me to pass out at like 430 or so... totally horrible!~ so glad it is over... came into work an hour late I was just so exhausted.

Going to order my cheapies today!

also getting back on the healthy bandwagon today - gained some LBS on holidays so I need to get rid of them I feel like crap! going to cut alcohol to one day a week this cycle too and see how that goes! :)


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is fab today
> 
> CD2 for me weeee lol...
> 
> So I woke up at 3am with the most excruciating AF cramps I have ever had in my life. like the pain jolted me out of my sleep! I was up for 1.5 hours rolling aruond in the bed honestly in tears. Never felt anything like that... DH woke up with me and was rubbing my back but it didnt do much unfortunately. I took two extra strength advil (I usually do tylenol for TTC but I couldnt risk it lol) and it did nothing... finally it lessened enough for me to pass out at like 430 or so... totally horrible!~ so glad it is over... came into work an hour late I was just so exhausted.
> 
> Going to order my cheapies today!
> 
> also getting back on the healthy bandwagon today - gained some LBS on holidays so I need to get rid of them I feel like crap! going to cut alcohol to one day a week this cycle too and see how that goes! :)

Awe meg THE CRAMPS......:hugs:......I occasionally get them soooo bad too....
I find that if I NEED to take pain relief to try and get somthing to eat first and them chomp down my paracetamol with lots of fluid.....eating somthing really helps!....I get that it was middle of the night for you- if there's a next time try sipping some hot choccywokky in bed after you taken your pain relief you'll find it will work a dam site quicker...:thumbup:
That was so nice of hubby to rub your back and comfort you...ahhhh

Hope your ok meg.:hugs:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Oooooh just noticed something!.....Yaye 500 pages! Woohoo...lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I just took a second opk well i thought i took a second one it wasnt til i checked it and saw no line at all and started thinking wtf i didnt think the line would disapear but then i noticed the handle said hcg the packet definatly says ovulation test so i'm guessing they mixed up my order thats a bit of waste if there are anymore in the wrong packet urgh now it means i have to hold my pee for hours again it is not easy with my kidney being bad.

He he he.....sorry dont mean to laugh! :dohh:....a pg test! In a opk pk!....naughty that.....

If they are all like that nat I would e-mail the them and point this ou for sure!

Remember love morning opk can tend to be a little lighter than evening ones( or sometimes the other way around depending on what times your surge starts...)
I used to get sooo confused with them :wacko:
Now I test 11 am and then again at 6/7 pm...I found my results were way more consistent.

Try not to worry to much about holing onto yur wee too much befor you test...don't make your self poorly doing it its not worth it...if your drinking gallons of fluids before hand it "may " afffect your Resault but on the other hand if your kidney is somewhat in need of attention then drinking gallons of water is just what the doctor will order....dam I drank so much water when I was in hospital I could literally fill a reservoir lol...it help humongously ...:thumbup:

Let us know how your evening one goes wont you.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Haha i sent them a email anyways letting them know it was in there, i just did my other opk as i cant later i wont be home the line is barely there so i guess my mornings are when i have the highest surge, i will test at 10.30am like i have been and then 6.30ish tomorrow night and see if it helps i can only hang on for about 2 hours i have a strange bladder it doesnt like to empty fully so it fills up alot quicker and i dont really drink alot now anyways compared to before i was dieting, i hate water so tend to go for sparkling fruit water. 

I noticed whist checking cm that my cervix seems to be higher and feels a lil more open and my CM has changed, this is my first time doing it so i could be talking a load of crap here lol 

I'm off to babysit my little cousin again so i might not get on again tonight but i will update if my opk is darker in the morning :)

xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

natjenson said:


> Oooooh just noticed something!.....Yaye 500 pages! Woohoo...lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I was gonna say the same thing!! Sorry about your cramps Meg, those sounded awful. I've never really had AF cramps except the AF befor my bfp... It was Mother's Day at brunch and I was just squirming out of pain! Maybe your body like mine was gearing up for a lucky cycle!? We can always hope!


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh just noticed something!.....Yaye 500 pages! Woohoo...lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> I was gonna say the same thing!! Sorry about your cramps Meg, those sounded awful. I've never really had AF cramps except the AF befor my bfp... It was Mother's Day at brunch and I was just squirming out of pain! Maybe your body like mine was gearing up for a lucky cycle!? We can always hope!Click to expand...

Haha lets hope so :) Maybe my body is saying ok lets do this?! lol jk


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Haha i sent them a email anyways letting them know it was in there, i just did my other opk as i cant later i wont be home the line is barely there so i guess my mornings are when i have the highest surge, i will test at 10.30am like i have been and then 6.30ish tomorrow night and see if it helps i can only hang on for about 2 hours i have a strange bladder it doesnt like to empty fully so it fills up alot quicker and i dont really drink alot now anyways compared to before i was dieting, i hate water so tend to go for sparkling fruit water.
> 
> I noticed whist checking cm that my cervix seems to be higher and feels a lil more open and my CM has changed, this is my first time doing it so i could be talking a load of crap here lol
> 
> I'm off to babysit my little cousin again so i might not get on again tonight but i will update if my opk is darker in the morning :)
> 
> xxx

Good luck with that OPK Natalie! Thats too bad the HCG test was in the OPK package I can see why you were confused... so weird! Keep tracking your cm and such each month and you will get to know your body really well!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is fab today
> 
> CD2 for me weeee lol...
> 
> So I woke up at 3am with the most excruciating AF cramps I have ever had in my life. like the pain jolted me out of my sleep! I was up for 1.5 hours rolling aruond in the bed honestly in tears. Never felt anything like that... DH woke up with me and was rubbing my back but it didnt do much unfortunately. I took two extra strength advil (I usually do tylenol for TTC but I couldnt risk it lol) and it did nothing... finally it lessened enough for me to pass out at like 430 or so... totally horrible!~ so glad it is over... came into work an hour late I was just so exhausted.
> 
> Going to order my cheapies today!
> 
> also getting back on the healthy bandwagon today - gained some LBS on holidays so I need to get rid of them I feel like crap! going to cut alcohol to one day a week this cycle too and see how that goes! :)
> 
> Awe meg THE CRAMPS......:hugs:......I occasionally get them soooo bad too....
> I find that if I NEED to take pain relief to try and get somthing to eat first and them chomp down my paracetamol with lots of fluid.....eating somthing really helps!....I get that it was middle of the night for you- if there's a next time try sipping some hot choccywokky in bed after you taken your pain relief you'll find it will work a dam site quicker...:thumbup:
> That was so nice of hubby to rub your back and comfort you...ahhhh
> 
> Hope your ok meg.:hugs:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks for the tip - usually a heating pad does me well the first day but this all happened at night which never happens to me... oh well what can you do. I will chock it up to a bad AF cycle and move on!


----------



## Petzy

Ok so I ordered a multipack... 25 OPK and 10 HPT cheapies. That should keep me busy for this cycle lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Not much change in opks today, i cant check my cm today we bd this morning and i cant quite tell the difference between the different substances lol i will try another at 6 tonight incase there is any change i doubt it though xx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1374746392904.jpg
File size: 198.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Not much change in opks today, i cant check my cm today we bd this morning and i cant quite tell the difference between the different substances lol i will try another at 6 tonight incase there is any change i doubt it though xx

Hi Natalie.....looks like the last is gearing up there...:thumbup:
Good luck with the bd-ing :thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....7dpo today...T- minus 3 days till test fest woohoo....altho I'm not actually looking forward to the mental torture lol...

Had little cramping going on yesterday and today...hope it means something.:thumbup:

Hope you are are well...will be back later - got an awful lot going on in my house right now so it's hard to concentrate...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you i hope so, think i will just quit with the cm tracking i am never going to be able to tell the difference lol oh i hope the cramping does mean something, at least you have something to take your mind off waiting another 3 days :) 
Xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies....7dpo today...T- minus 3 days till test fest woohoo....altho I'm not actually looking forward to the mental torture lol...
> 
> Had little cramping going on yesterday and today...hope it means something.:thumbup:
> 
> Hope you are are well...will be back later - got an awful lot going on in my house right now so it's hard to concentrate...
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey you! 7DPO eh? almost that time again ahhhhh lol

I hope your cramping is a good sign too :)

Keep as busy and distracted as you can - its the best!! :haha:


----------



## Petzy

Hiya,

CD3 today... tick tock.. crickets chirping... gonna be awhile lol

I ordered my stuff so it should be here by tomorrow not that I need it for 7 more days lol.

Really hoping for some BFP in this group this summer! I have a good feeling about this year ladies.....

I am forced to let go of my pg by 30 plan seeing as I am now 30 lol.. maybe my new goal can be to give birth before 31?? haha I have learned such timelines do not apply...

Back on the healthy train today - I know I said that yesterday but I was still so crampy and uncomfortable all I did was watch tv and enjoy a glass of wine for my cramps... I shall be a good girl now I swear!! Hoping to hit the treadmill tonight after grocery shopping.

xx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Girlies!

Sorry I was MIA yesterday. I took the day off with my bestie & we went to enjoy Niagara-On-The-Lake yesterday. It was so much fun!

Meg, cute siggy...lol. 12th cycle now eh? I hope this is it for you, hun. I'm sorry to hear about the cramps...I've never had it this bad thankfully. Wow weird eh?? I'm sorry AF showed up too :( what a bitch. 

Nat, how are ya? So you're waiting for 9dpo to test? 

Here's my progression....9dpo today & significantly lighter this morning. Hope it goes up Saturday :)
 



Attached Files:







progression test #5.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Nataliieexo

So my opk just now was lighter than this mornings :/ 

I hope this kidney thing doesnt effect things i'm just waiting on the doctor to call me to see if this back pain i am having is a cause for concern.


----------



## barbikins

Are you taking your OPK's twice a day? You should do late morning & late after noon...you can miss your surge if you only test once a day. Some times I've had to test three times to catch it.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yes it has been 10.30am and then 4pm i was planning on 6pm with a four hour hold but i couldnt last any longer than 2 hours before i was in pain and i decided not to put myself through the pain again.


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> So my opk just now was lighter than this mornings :/
> 
> I hope this kidney thing doesnt effect things i'm just waiting on the doctor to call me to see if this back pain i am having is a cause for concern.

Hi nataliee...:flower:

Ok so being totally honest about the kidney thing....
When my kidneys play up I o much much later...don't know why this is :wacko:
My usual o day is cd 12/13 but when I notice my kidneys playing up I o around 16/17 ....it's very strange but it seems my poorly kidneys DO affect my follicular stage...(lead up to ovulation)

Push them doctors to get your diagnosis love..:thumbup: you may never find out if it affects ovulation but at least you can begin to 1) understand what's going on with your kidney- flank pain and 2) you know where you stand in this ttc process.:thumbup:

Not to worry to much about your opks dear...:hugs:
Don't let it make you crazy lol...ha ! Who am I kidding I am the same he he he...
Really tho- you'll soon see in time that this part of the ttc - pre o- is the least stressful part of it..lthe tww is is way more tentative.lol
:hugs: to you nat...and :thumbup: to your ovulation...it will come ok...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hayyyyy barb :flower:

Sounds like you have a great day yesterday with your bestie..:)
I notice barb that your evening 8dpo pg test was darker than the morning one again...it's strange isn't it...
But this mornings looks great :thumbup:
Now it's fx it returns nice and strong .on the edge of my seat here lol...

Yep I'm holding out....testing on 10 dpo this time...my drop in temps on 4dpo (hoping it was implantation) Imeans I may see a bfp around 11 dpo...due to my calculations lol...
Shhhhhh tho! I caved yesterday...li had to do it...my tests were just to close to me in the bathroom....I swear I could literally hear tiny little squeaky voices saying " peeee on me " 
:rofl:
Bfn tho! :(
There's way more time yet so I expected it anyways.:)

Hope your ok and well barbs :thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

natjenson said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> So my opk just now was lighter than this mornings :/
> 
> I hope this kidney thing doesnt effect things i'm just waiting on the doctor to call me to see if this back pain i am having is a cause for concern.
> 
> Hi nataliee...:flower:
> 
> Ok so being totally honest about the kidney thing....
> When my kidneys play up I o much much later...don't know why this is :wacko:
> My usual o day is cd 12/13 but when I notice my kidneys playing up I o around 16/17 ....it's very strange but it seems my poorly kidneys DO affect my follicular stage...(lead up to ovulation)
> 
> Push them doctors to get your diagnosis love..:thumbup: you may never find out if it affects ovulation but at least you can begin to 1) understand what's going on with your kidney- flank pain and 2) you know where you stand in this ttc process.:thumbup:
> 
> Not to worry to much about your opks dear...:hugs:
> Don't let it make you crazy lol...ha ! Who am I kidding I am the same he he he...
> Really tho- you'll soon see in time that this part of the ttc - pre o- is the least stressful part of it..lthe tww is is way more tentative.lol
> :hugs: to you nat...and :thumbup: to your ovulation...it will come ok...:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Ahh the doctor just said take pain relief until you get a appointment for your ct scan and then come see us with a water sample that could be ages, i will have made a appointment with them by then, i think it will drive me crazy until i get a positive but i am going to try and not think about them too much.
Hahaha i am not looking forward to the tww i will be demented by the end, i read a lot people stop trying and more a less ntnp and find they get bfp that month after ttc for years, its so weird it makes me want to do that but i cant really because i want to learn my cycles maybe once i have learnt them i will switch to ntnp :) 
xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi meg- good plan...no expectations works out as big bonuses...:happydance:

Hope your run on your treadmill goes as well as it can....when I move I swear I want one of these.
I did a major fat blasting routine two days ago....man! I ache like a bitch!.lol
Never again!
It felt awesome at the time I was buzzing...but the next day I need a Zimmer frame :rofl:

Crickets chirping I love that phrase...almost like waiting For a bus that seems to take forever to arrive and then 3 turns up at once lol...

Good luck this cycle meg- sending lots of positive thoughts and vibes your way :thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Talia :flower: how did your apt go today love? 

Well I hope :flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> So my opk just now was lighter than this mornings :/
> 
> I hope this kidney thing doesnt effect things i'm just waiting on the doctor to call me to see if this back pain i am having is a cause for concern.
> 
> Hi nataliee...:flower:
> 
> Ok so being totally honest about the kidney thing....
> When my kidneys play up I o much much later...don't know why this is :wacko:
> My usual o day is cd 12/13 but when I notice my kidneys playing up I o around 16/17 ....it's very strange but it seems my poorly kidneys DO affect my follicular stage...(lead up to ovulation)
> 
> Push them doctors to get your diagnosis love..:thumbup: you may never find out if it affects ovulation but at least you can begin to 1) understand what's going on with your kidney- flank pain and 2) you know where you stand in this ttc process.:thumbup:
> 
> Not to worry to much about your opks dear...:hugs:
> Don't let it make you crazy lol...ha ! Who am I kidding I am the same he he he...
> Really tho- you'll soon see in time that this part of the ttc - pre o- is the least stressful part of it..lthe tww is is way more tentative.lol
> :hugs: to you nat...and :thumbup: to your ovulation...it will come ok...:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh the doctor just said take pain relief until you get a appointment for your ct scan and then come see us with a water sample that could be ages, i will have made a appointment with them by then, i think it will drive me crazy until i get a positive but i am going to try and not think about them too much.
> Hahaha i am not looking forward to the tww i will be demented by the end, i read a lot people stop trying and more a less ntnp and find they get bfp that month after ttc for years, its so weird it makes me want to do that but i cant really because i want to learn my cycles maybe once i have learnt them i will switch to ntnp :)
> xxxClick to expand...

Oh that is sooo true....that happened to me with my Harry...we tried for 7 yrs....then the very month we "sorta gave in" we conceived....
Crazy times eh.

Really hope you they manage to get your apt soon nat...
Btw.....I am on a new diet now...bc of my kidneys...and it helps so much!....
I have a low(lowest possible) sodium diet...it means you have to check every dam thing and it's a bit annoying but you get the hang of it eventually.
You know the worst thing for sodium?......bottled water!...yeah! Water in a bottle- crazy eh....the sodium contents in some brands are more than your daily amount!....I couldn't believe my eyes when I read the labels....

Maybe research this alittle more nat...sodium and how it affects kidneys...:thumbup: it's not my issue but it certainly helps.:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

natjenson said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> So my opk just now was lighter than this mornings :/
> 
> I hope this kidney thing doesnt effect things i'm just waiting on the doctor to call me to see if this back pain i am having is a cause for concern.
> 
> Hi nataliee...:flower:
> 
> Ok so being totally honest about the kidney thing....
> When my kidneys play up I o much much later...don't know why this is :wacko:
> My usual o day is cd 12/13 but when I notice my kidneys playing up I o around 16/17 ....it's very strange but it seems my poorly kidneys DO affect my follicular stage...(lead up to ovulation)
> 
> Push them doctors to get your diagnosis love..:thumbup: you may never find out if it affects ovulation but at least you can begin to 1) understand what's going on with your kidney- flank pain and 2) you know where you stand in this ttc process.:thumbup:
> 
> Not to worry to much about your opks dear...:hugs:
> Don't let it make you crazy lol...ha ! Who am I kidding I am the same he he he...
> Really tho- you'll soon see in time that this part of the ttc - pre o- is the least stressful part of it..lthe tww is is way more tentative.lol
> :hugs: to you nat...and :thumbup: to your ovulation...it will come ok...:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh the doctor just said take pain relief until you get a appointment for your ct scan and then come see us with a water sample that could be ages, i will have made a appointment with them by then, i think it will drive me crazy until i get a positive but i am going to try and not think about them too much.
> Hahaha i am not looking forward to the tww i will be demented by the end, i read a lot people stop trying and more a less ntnp and find they get bfp that month after ttc for years, its so weird it makes me want to do that but i cant really because i want to learn my cycles maybe once i have learnt them i will switch to ntnp :)
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh that is sooo true....that happened to me with my Harry...we tried for 7 yrs....then the very month we "sorta gave in" we conceived....
> Crazy times eh.
> 
> Really hope you they manage to get your apt soon nat...
> Btw.....I am on a new diet now...bc of my kidneys...and it helps so much!....
> I have a low(lowest possible) sodium diet...it means you have to check every dam thing and it's a bit annoying but you get the hang of it eventually.
> You know the worst thing for sodium?......bottled water!...yeah! Water in a bottle- crazy eh....the sodium contents in some brands are more than your daily amount!....I couldn't believe my eyes when I read the labels....
> 
> Maybe research this alittle more nat...sodium and how it affects kidneys...:thumbup: it's not my issue but it certainly helps.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

I think i will ntnp once i learn my cycle it seems a stress free idea lol
I dont tend to have a lot of sodium since i started my diet and use my fitness pal i noticed i dont have alot of it, but i will still research it and see if i could maybe the amount i do take in now, its wierd how i had no pain from my kidneys have a scan for my ovarys, and the day before i find out they want to investigate the lump further, they start playing up, if i hadnt got the back pain before they told me it needed looked at i would have swore i was making up the pain lol 
xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! Scan went well! Measuring a day ahead at 10 weeks even, HR was 172! Hope all this poas coming up leads to some bfps!! I can't wait for all of you to have such a sweet moment seeing your beans on a screen! <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey ladies! Scan went well! Measuring a day ahead at 10 weeks even, HR was 172! Hope all this poas coming up leads to some bfps!! I can't wait for all of you to have such a sweet moment seeing your beans on a screen! <3

OMG ! Wow I would not expect to see a pic like that at 10 weeks!! That is so adorbs I love it!! :) HUge congrats that things are gonig so well - I bet you feel much better now eh?

xoxoxo

Now send me some damn baby dust will you??:dohh:


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi meg- good plan...no expectations works out as big bonuses...:happydance:
> 
> Hope your run on your treadmill goes as well as it can....when I move I swear I want one of these.
> I did a major fat blasting routine two days ago....man! I ache like a bitch!.lol
> Never again!
> It felt awesome at the time I was buzzing...but the next day I need a Zimmer frame :rofl:
> 
> Crickets chirping I love that phrase...almost like waiting For a bus that seems to take forever to arrive and then 3 turns up at once lol...
> 
> Good luck this cycle meg- sending lots of positive thoughts and vibes your way :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Haha yep I was doing so well for so long before I left - I honestly gained like 7-8 pounds it is insane!!! I hope I can lose it fast - beinga good girl now..salad bar for lunch and oatmeal for breakfast.... going to hit the treadmill tonight and eat something healthy for dinner! LOL

Thanks for your positive vibes... I want it to happen soon so bad!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Girlies!
> 
> Sorry I was MIA yesterday. I took the day off with my bestie & we went to enjoy Niagara-On-The-Lake yesterday. It was so much fun!
> 
> Meg, cute siggy...lol. 12th cycle now eh? I hope this is it for you, hun. I'm sorry to hear about the cramps...I've never had it this bad thankfully. Wow weird eh?? I'm sorry AF showed up too :( what a bitch.
> 
> Nat, how are ya? So you're waiting for 9dpo to test?
> 
> Here's my progression....9dpo today & significantly lighter this morning. Hope it goes up Saturday :)

lol you like that eh? depressing lol thank goodness I have you guys!

Thats awesome re NOTL! I love it there I have been twice this year - such a great place to shop and eat and enjoy wine especially lol...

yes yes 12th cycle.... 15-1 if we include the 4 months we didnt use pull out method before officially TTC... but If I counted those I would probably gouge out my eyes with rusty coat hooks so lets call it 12 shall we??? YEP!!! weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol

CD3 and I am taking your advice and taking fish oil every day.. we will see how it works when AF clears out! I know you and Nat both had success with it so I am excited to see if it helps with CM...

really hoping to see some lines grow for you in the next several days Barbs

xoxo


----------



## barbikins

LMFAO Ok OK you can say 12 if that makes you feel any better :)
When you have to keep track, it gets scary. I go one how many IUI's I've done now & unless I count I forget what cycle we're on. Don't ask b/c it's depressing lol

NOTL is awesome for those reasons :) We had fun at the hat shop & bought some hats :) I love that store. So much fun trying on random, silly hats.

Yeah it's brilliant for CM period...I have more of it all cycle.
Good luck trying it. Plus once you get pregnant its best for baby to keep taking it!

I hope my lines get darker too. I'm honestly feeling like if I get another negative pregnancy test I may have a bit of a melt-down. Even tho I've been less invested, I'm nervous the closer to test date I get & I just start getting a bit depressed.


----------



## barbikins

Nat, how are your kidney's/bladder infection going? Did you get to schedule an appointment with your doctor? Low sodium sounds great & I'm shocked there is THAT much salt in bottled water? What? Well we need some salt in order to absorb the water, maybe that is why?

I don't understand my evening tests being darker. It only happened last cycle & clearly now this one...humph. LOL So maybe testing at night is a no-no as I get closer to AF.
Other wise I'll be convinced my BFP is the next day 
I am loosing some patience here. I just wanna know & move on w/my life.

Hahaha, I had an inkling you may have tested early :) You're like me last year...I tested at 5dpo like a moron lol. I just wish you could find out earlier if you fertilized,etc you know? I hope you get your bfp this cycle xoxo FX


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> LMFAO Ok OK you can say 12 if that makes you feel any better :)
> When you have to keep track, it gets scary. I go one how many IUI's I've done now & unless I count I forget what cycle we're on. Don't ask b/c it's depressing lol
> 
> NOTL is awesome for those reasons :) We had fun at the hat shop & bought some hats :) I love that store. So much fun trying on random, silly hats.
> 
> Yeah it's brilliant for CM period...I have more of it all cycle.
> Good luck trying it. Plus once you get pregnant its best for baby to keep taking it!
> 
> I hope my lines get darker too. I'm honestly feeling like if I get another negative pregnancy test I may have a bit of a melt-down. Even tho I've been less invested, I'm nervous the closer to test date I get & I just start getting a bit depressed.

I get that... I get more nervous too - even though i was away and not thinking about it NEARLY as much, when the crunch days came, i.e. 11, 12 DPO you cant help it. Like a ticking time bomb in the back of my head. 

I hope the fish oil works! :) thanks for that - I am still taking materna and vitamin D. No maca for now - maybe I should start that again today. I forget do I take it every day? 

DH is still on Vitamin D and Zinc and now fish oil with me.

Love the hat store! I love trying on crazy hats there lol.. too funny.


----------



## barbikins

Yes you described those cycle days well...& I get more depressed.

Yeah Maca every day. If you're taking the Vega brand it's 4 pills in total per day I'm sure. I take 2 morning/2afternoon....

Yes that hat store is awesome :) Wish I had places to wear some of them :D


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Yes you described those cycle days well...& I get more depressed.
> Yeah Maca every day. If you're taking the Vega brand it's 4 pills in total per day I'm sure. I take 2 morning/2afternoon....

Oh right 2x 2 daily... I will maybe start that up tonight then. Its supposed to be good I just dont like how it lengthens my cycle when I take it... I like my 28 days lol.


----------



## barbikins

Haha yea well it makes cycles go by a tad bit faster but a longer LP is GOOD.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am definatly seeing progress in opks however i did oversleep and had to take it at 11.30 rather than 10.30 same 2 hour hold cd12 today. Cm is back to creamy lotiony type, i will test again at 6pm but my early evening ones never have anything to report so i have a feeling my surge will be in the morning xx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1374835578866.jpg
File size: 154.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ok realising that pic doesnt do them any justice lol but in person todays is quite darker than yesterdays, i can only hope i have a fade in pattern, oh and i emailed about the pregnancy test in the ovulation test packet and today in the post i recieved 30 new ovulation tests, how nice of them :) xx


----------



## barbikins

its getting there! you're probably still early in your cycle at CD12...keep testing FX

Here's my progression this morning. Maybe hard to see here but the faintest of lines today. Now I cross my fingers for tmr morning.....I'm getting very nervous that I am not preggers.
 



Attached Files:







cycle #5 progression.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## natjenson

Wow the lines is almost gone already barb.:)
Sending lots of positive vibes barb :thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

8dpo today wooho half way there...

And it seems whatever was happening "down there" the other day is all cleared up now...
Was supposed to take in a urine sample yesterday but was unable to get out if the house...I have a new bathroom being installed and it's a dam NIGHTMARE. In my house! Grrrrrrr
So thankfully I think I'm ok again now....mind I did try a new shower cream-so maybe it was that irritating me ! :wacko:

So something a lil funny to tell of today.....
This morning I woke my ugly ass up....bleary eyed pulled out my thermometer and inserted ...
Waited for what seemed like forever for the beep.....after a few looooong minutes....I decided to pull it out and see what the heck was going on....it turns out I had my pen up there...lmao!!!.....:rofl:
Lol I have my pen and my thermometer in a lil purse- so it's discrete....so you can see why I did it...wondered why the lil button felt weird ! Ha ha ha....

So there -I am a wolly! Lol

Hope all is well me petals...:thumbup: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

natjenson said:


> 8dpo today wooho half way there...
> 
> And it seems whatever was happening "down there" the other day is all cleared up now...
> Was supposed to take in a urine sample yesterday but was unable to get out if the house...I have a new bathroom being installed and it's a dam NIGHTMARE. In my house! Grrrrrrr
> So thankfully I think I'm ok again now....mind I did try a new shower cream-so maybe it was that irritating me ! :wacko:
> 
> So something a lil funny to tell of today.....
> This morning I woke my ugly ass up....bleary eyed pulled out my thermometer and inserted ...
> Waited for what seemed like forever for the beep.....after a few looooong minutes....I decided to pull it out and see what the heck was going on....it turns out I had my pen up there...lmao!!!.....:rofl:
> Lol I have my pen and my thermometer in a lil purse- so it's discrete....so you can see why I did it...wondered why the lil button felt weird ! Ha ha ha....
> 
> So there -I am a wolly! Lol
> 
> Hope all is well me petals...:thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

That really tickled me lol i was feeling pretty down that give me a laugh :haha:
Sounds like a nightmare getting a bathroom fitted, i hate mess and stuff like that in general, i hate being thrown out of routine funnily enough but i want a baby and dont mind at all the routine change there, or i am just awkward lol xx


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Nat! I just hope I wake up tmr w/ a darker line. I would make going to my pregger friends house a bit more bearable.

And seriously, that's a hilarious story. Things that happen when you're barely awake eh? TOO funny! I hope the rest of your day is alert & bright-eyed :)
WE have some construction at our house too. We've got a handyman putting up a door way to the apartment downstairs & a few odds & ends :)
Are you doing a make-over type of renovations or fixing?

I can't wait for this day to end. I will be MIA for most of it as I bought a new computer for the boss & now have to set it all up. That always takes a good chunk of my day but I enjoy it :)

Meg, how are you doing today?

xo


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahaha Nat that's was the funniest tidbit ever!! I'm surprised I've never done that! Fumbling on the nightstand! And barb I'm hoping so hard that line gets darker, I really hope this is it!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> 8dpo today wooho half way there...
> 
> And it seems whatever was happening "down there" the other day is all cleared up now...
> Was supposed to take in a urine sample yesterday but was unable to get out if the house...I have a new bathroom being installed and it's a dam NIGHTMARE. In my house! Grrrrrrr
> So thankfully I think I'm ok again now....mind I did try a new shower cream-so maybe it was that irritating me ! :wacko:
> 
> So something a lil funny to tell of today.....
> This morning I woke my ugly ass up....bleary eyed pulled out my thermometer and inserted ...
> Waited for what seemed like forever for the beep.....after a few looooong minutes....I decided to pull it out and see what the heck was going on....it turns out I had my pen up there...lmao!!!.....:rofl:
> Lol I have my pen and my thermometer in a lil purse- so it's discrete....so you can see why I did it...wondered why the lil button felt weird ! Ha ha ha....
> 
> So there -I am a wolly! Lol
> 
> Hope all is well me petals...:thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

LMAO Nat omgggggggggg that is hilarious!! Di you enjoy it?? jk LOL!!:haha:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Thanks Nat! I just hope I wake up tmr w/ a darker line. I would make going to my pregger friends house a bit more bearable.
> 
> And seriously, that's a hilarious story. Things that happen when you're barely awake eh? TOO funny! I hope the rest of your day is alert & bright-eyed :)
> WE have some construction at our house too. We've got a handyman putting up a door way to the apartment downstairs & a few odds & ends :)
> Are you doing a make-over type of renovations or fixing?
> 
> I can't wait for this day to end. I will be MIA for most of it as I bought a new computer for the boss & now have to set it all up. That always takes a good chunk of my day but I enjoy it :)
> 
> Meg, how are you doing today?
> 
> xo

HI Barb - I have my fingers crossed for that line to darken too!! Watching and waiting here... I know this it the anxious time ughhh hate it and we wait so long every month for it!... I so so so so so so so want your BFP!!

Construction at home eh? fun! We renovated our main floor a couple years ago and lived in a construction zone for a year... that was a real blast.. not!! hate the dirt and dust but I got used to it. 

No plans this weekend and GLAD.... tonight DH and I are going to run to costco and then bbq outside for dinner. we may watch a movie that I downloaded (shh) as well!

Tomorrow no plans again - going to clean and do laundry and make a dinner for DH and I. I am going to visit my pregnant friend who is very sick with all day morning sickness.. I want to bring her a little care package because she is really suffering and I feel for her! Will be nice to see her even if she is heaving the whole time lol....

Sunday going to my moms house for Taco night haha.. thats always yummy.


----------



## barbikins

Meg, sounds like a nice weekend. Enjoy!
I will have no time to really relax this weekend :( So much going on.
Oh well...we had camping last weekend. I hope tonight we can chill out a bit together.


----------



## barbikins

Well if I didn't have enough on my plate, my family doc called me to say I have low-grade abnormal cervical cells. At first she said that we can do a follow up in 6 months & its likely it'll go back to normal on its own. I've never had abnormal cells....
And then she called me back to say she's going to send me to a gyno because I'm trying to get pregnant. I'm happy at how attentive she is. I'm just bummed now. Like, really?


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Well if I didn't have enough on my plate, my family doc called me to say I have low-grade abnormal cervical cells. At first she said that we can do a follow up in 6 months & its likely it'll go back to normal on its own. I've never had abnormal cells....
> And then she called me back to say she's going to send me to a gyno because I'm trying to get pregnant. I'm happy at how attentive she is. I'm just bummed now. Like, really?

:hug: awwwwe barb....I am sorry sorry to hear this.:(
I wish I was there to give you a big hug right now...
You probably have so many questions aswell...
I think maybe they will send you to a special suit....they will do a lil procedure called a colcoscopy (<not sure if I spelt that right) ...which Is like "the wand ".... To take a closer look at things and they maybe might treat your cells with a special solution whilst they are there...
And they will keep a close eye on you for quite a while too.:thumbup:
And the family doctor being so nice about it helpful too.i am glad she is soo good about it all.
And sending you to a gyno is good news ....they can help with all sorts there...so many things they can do for you....they are the people who are experts in our lady gardens...

Barbs I am soo sad for you...:(........ I can't believe this.i mean how much more can a person take....you have been delt a real rough ride love....I hope things turn around for you barbs now...

If you need to ask anything- anything at all...please don't hesitate...I am totally will to help here....and feel free to pm if you wanted to chat privately about it :thumbup:
I totally get that.:thumbup:
Try and stay strong barbs...:hugs: I know I speak for everyone when I say we hope all the best for you.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Todays opk its so much bolder and darker than the rest, hopefully it is going to happen maybe not tomorrow like i hoped but hopefully soon :) xx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1374928563954.jpg
File size: 145.7 KB
Views: 5









PicsArt_1374928601702.jpg
File size: 149 KB
Views: 3


----------



## barbikins

Nat thanks for your kind words. You are so sweet. Im so lucky to know.you. thank you for all your support. It means the world to read your words of sympathy and encouragement. Xoxoxoxoxo

Natalie you're test is almost positive. Test again later and I bet it shall be darker.... FX

Well I made a dumb move. About 3 or more minutes after taking fmu test it fell in my sink water :(.so it has this favorable line but I can't take it for.face value. Fucked upy fmu test. Took SMU before drinking anything and its negative. 
I feel out. Totally do.
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-27 09.26.57.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Well if I didn't have enough on my plate, my family doc called me to say I have low-grade abnormal cervical cells. At first she said that we can do a follow up in 6 months & its likely it'll go back to normal on its own. I've never had abnormal cells....
> And then she called me back to say she's going to send me to a gyno because I'm trying to get pregnant. I'm happy at how attentive she is. I'm just bummed now. Like, really?

Barb I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner!

I am really sorry you have this added to your plate. I would feel exactly the same way. 

I am sending you the biggest e-hug ever! 

I am really glad your doctor is sending you to the gyno. I know a lot of these things clear up on their own but you are ttc and the last thing you need is to have to worry about something getting In the way and worrying about that. 

Are you waiting for a referral to gyno now? I'm really sorry about that but it is likely not serious. Best thing is you are seeing a specialist :) 

Big warm hugs barb xoxoxoxoxoxox 

Awaiting your pics today xx


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Todays opk its so much bolder and darker than the rest, hopefully it is going to happen maybe not tomorrow like i hoped but hopefully soon :) xx

Good luck Natalie, you're getting there


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Nat thanks for your kind words. You are so sweet. Im so lucky to know.you. thank you for all your support. It means the world to read your words of sympathy and encouragement. Xoxoxoxoxo
> 
> Natalie you're test is almost positive. Test again later and I bet it shall be darker.... FX
> 
> Well I made a dumb move. About 3 or more minutes after taking fmu test it fell in my sink water :(.so it has this favorable line but I can't take it for.face value. Fucked upy fmu test. Took SMU before drinking anything and its negative.
> I feel out. Totally do.

I have facked up many a test in my day don't worry barb. All you can do is wait until tomorrow. I didn't get my line until 12dpo and it was super light even then. 

I'm so sorry you feel like you are out but so many do when a bfp comes so I will hold out hope until that bitch witch hopefully doesn't show! 

I can't see the pics on my phone but if there is a line why can't you trust it? Wouldn't diluting it make it less likely to be positive?

Xx


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Meg! I think it will turn out OK or at least I hope so but still...smth more to worry about. I'm just waiting to get a call about an appointment. Because it's low-grade, my doctor said they won't rush me in. Its because I'm TTC that she wants to refer me right away.

I have no AF symptoms which I suppose is a good sign thus far. I know I'll be analyzing my symptoms on my calendars to see when I usually get cramps & spotting. I just hope AF stays away. You're right I got a definite bfp at 12dpo...11dpo was very light.

Well the reason I'm discounting the fmu test is b/c you can see where the pink sorta pooled & dried which created that thin pink line on the far left side. And my smu which was only minutes later is a stark white. 

Le Sigh...........

xoxoxo


----------



## natjenson

Hi barb....
Sounds like if you saw a favourable line before you dropped it it may come through tmr too....I really hope it does too.:flower:....

You have been in my thoughts all day barb....I have thought about my ordeal and how I wouldn't even wish it on my worst enemy....even before it was fully blown(the dreaded return with a vengeance in my womb of all places! )
Yeah even before it was fully blown and only some dogy cells that alone was upsetting enough...
I hope it does turn out to all be fine and that it clears up on its own :thumbsup:
The strain I had was 16 & 17 (born with it just waiting to happen-without knowing)
Was nasty and I was incredibably lucky it was caught soon.....altho I did have symptoms for some years....
I hope this is the case for you too that they have caught it early and that it's easily treated...the fact that mine came back was very rare so please done worry ok.:flower:
I'm MORE Han happy to help Hun...words cannot change things but I sure hope my experiance will help others In Another sense.

I was terrified barb....I had no children....I refused to sign my life away with the pre op forms....I insisted they wake me up before they chopped my reproductive s up...they were worry I may have to have a full histo whilst under anaesthetic ....I refused to let that happen...
I wanted to be told first so I could get my head around it first...
The morning of my opp I was shaking so bad....I couldn't cry tho! Strange....I did all the crying when i woke up! 
I just couldn't believe the cruel hand I had been delt....I was a woman who wanted children soooooo badly and I thought I was going to have it all torn away from.....I still get scared of its return...but Im almost 9yrs clear now....1 more year and I am totally in the clear and I don't have to have all the regular poking around anymore....just the two yr checks like everyone else.yaye.

Barbs I am here if you ever need to ask anything about it ok :thumbup:

Oh and I hope that bitch says away!...this is clearly a no af zone ! Lol...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

In person this looks positive it looks a little lighter on the pic but we bd just incase anyways and we will later aswell, i havent had a chance to catch up on other posts but i will tomorrow when i have a better internet connection, hope ypu are all ok though xx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1374944991555.jpg
File size: 175.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## natjenson

So ladies I am 9 dpo today....
My tests are playing mean tricks on me! Or shall I say my eyes....lol
I have been like inspector morse with my magnyfine Glass...ha ha....all day!....
Yes as you have guessed ii caved this morning! 

So it is what it is for today,...I suppose this always tmr!...
Will defo keep you all updated...I hope everyone is ok ...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> In person this looks positive it looks a little lighter on the pic but we bd just incase anyways and we will later aswell, i havent had a chance to catch up on other posts but i will tomorrow when i have a better internet connection, hope ypu are all ok though xx

:happydance: Yaye your there love.:thumbup:
It's positive nat!.....
Now see if you can get a last chance coverage.....if bf not around maybe a surprise visit lol...with only a sexy coat on he he....

Yaye for your opk nat....so pleased for you...test again tmr to just to double check ok.:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

The favorable line is that evap that is just a strait thin line...not a real positive line. And it happened AFTER it hit water. I can tell the difference & sadly not a real positive. I took two after fmu & still very negative :( Sad.

Nat, I never had bad cells ever so my doctor thinks it will just go back to normal. I'm really not that worried right now & not trying to think about it. If I weren't TTC my doctor would be fine to wait 6 months before testing again. I just don't need this crap ontop of it all....

T-4 hours until going to my friend's place & honestly I wanna see a preggers like a shot in the eye....


----------



## Nataliieexo

I ended up taking another 1 and a half hour hold :)
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1374950714628.jpg
File size: 167.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## barbikins

Yay Nataliiee!!! Good luck :)

Well I'm feeling mild cramps. Took a FRER & it's negative.
I think I'm not pregnant. :(


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Yay Nataliiee!!! Good luck :)
> 
> Well I'm feeling mild cramps. Took a FRER & it's negative.
> I think I'm not pregnant. :(

Barbs I'm sorry. I know you know yourself well. Bfps can come later than we expect. You aren't out yet. I'm crossing everything for you. Xoxo


----------



## Petzy

I went to visit my newly pg friend today. She is the one wi the severe morning (all day) sickness. I brought her a bunch of food and snacks and spent a out an hour with her. She is so sick I feel really awful for her. Hopefully it passes soon. She has lost 7 lbs and she didn't have much to spare in the first place! She is 10 weeks so hopefully it stops soon!


----------



## barbikins

I Hope you're right Meg.
The cramps i felt doesn't make me feel confident. :(


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> The favorable line is that evap that is just a strait thin line...not a real positive line. And it happened AFTER it hit water. I can tell the difference & sadly not a real positive. I took two after fmu & still very negative :( Sad.
> 
> Nat, I never had bad cells ever so my doctor thinks it will just go back to normal. I'm really not that worried right now & not trying to think about it. If I weren't TTC my doctor would be fine to wait 6 months before testing again. I just don't need this crap ontop of it all....
> 
> T-4 hours until going to my friend's place & honestly I wanna see a preggers like a shot in the eye....

Barb I must have missed that you are visiting a pregnant friend. Stay strong I know that will be tough xoxo thinking of you


----------



## barbikins

Being sick all day is horrible. I've read many times the worse the nause the healthier the pregnancy. Hrmmm lol
Seems pointless given you need to eat more.
I had nausea all day when I was preggers and had to go in meds. Down side of pregnancy. 

I'll be seeing my preggers friend for the first time and is rather not. Sigh...I'll let you know later how it went.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Being sick all day is horrible. I've read many times the worse the nause the healthier the pregnancy. Hrmmm lol
> Seems pointless given you need to eat more.
> I had nausea all day when I was preggers and had to go in meds. Down side of pregnancy.
> 
> I'll be seeing my preggers friend for the first time and is rather not. Sigh...I'll let you know later how it went.

Yes she is on the meds too but they aren't doing anything for her unfortunately. 

Definitely let us know how it goes with your visit. 

I hope the rain stops soon going to BBQ filet mignon and baked potatoes later :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you my cervix doesnt feel that high but then again i dont know what high is lol i keep thinking what if my body gears up them decides not to release an egg. Ahh so much stress xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

This is this mornings x
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1375012138287.jpg
File size: 172.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## barbikins

So I'm 12dpo...IC & FRER is stark negative. :(


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg

It was some torrential down pour for a bit and stopped and back later...how did ur yummy steak dinner turn out?
Actually the visit wasn't so bad at all...shockingly. I had a hard time not noticing her belly and wishing I was pregnant too but it wasn't bad. And we talked about all sorts non-baby related so that was helpful.

But sat here at 12 dpo and negative pregnancy tests. I'm fairly.confident that I'm not pregnant. :(


----------



## OurLilFlu

Looks pretty positive Natalie! Sorry about the ic and frer, barb! I'm still crossing everything for you until the :witch: shows!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm at a bbq and all i can think is i want to go home and bd haha im getting some sharp pains from my right ovary its rather uncomfortable to be honest, tmi but my nipples are rather sensitive i knew i got them at ovulation i'm holding my pee til i get home for another test but i'm not sure when that will be or if i can hold it lol xx


----------



## natjenson

Hello ladies....had a quiet Sunday at my mums today....a lil family get together and a roast...beef yummmm.
Well 10 dpo! Bfn this morning...:(


Barb really sorry to hear about your bfn too...I'm with talia...keeping everything crossed for you ok :thumbup:

Natalie...exellent opk love!...that's as positive as it will get .:thumbup: 
Now go catch that eggy :happydance: lol....best of luck to you Natalie...:flower:

Meg...hope you are well me dear...your on cd 3/4 now right? Have you started the fish oils?....hard to swallow huh? Lol...

Well ladies my bbs are feeling very sore again this cycle so I'm guessing af is on the train to meet her arrival! The fecking beyatch!....
The only symptom I have that actually raised my eye brow it how amaizing hungry I have been the last few days....like want to eat everything in sight- but that may be bc I have said screw it to my crazy failour of a diet!....
I want to try the 5/2 diet but the thought of eating so little for two days during the tww is quite scary...so I guess ill have to admit defeat and start back on my Scarsdale....at least I know that worked for me.its just so incredibly strict which I hated.
Will wait for the ugly one to rear her head first tho and atleast enjoy my last few days of "crazy lady syndrome " he he he...

Hope you are fine and dandy...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey everyone!!!

Nataliiee lol ya I'm very bad focused when I'm approaching ovulation. Seeing as I'm sure I'm not pregnant we will try on our own for august and back to horrid be timing and opks.

Nat sounds like a nice day. I had my grandma over to see the new house and not much relaxing. But we will have dinner soon and plop down for a movie.
I took another free and bfn. This was at 5pm. I only have two IC left. One for tmr and Tuesday. After this mornings test dried there's a shadow. Which leads me to believe IC are known for this. FRER is more sensitive and its a blazing negative.


----------



## Nataliieexo

All of yesterdays and todays dont look that positive now they are dried xx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1375053656677.jpg
File size: 148.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nataliieexo

I will catch up tomorrow, oh knows i go on this but doesnt know what is said or anything so i havent got time to read much xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh and i forgot to add i just did another and the line is lighter and negative but the dye wouldnt come out at first so i had to help it along so i will test in the morning to make sure, if it is negative when can i class myself as 1dpo xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

This mornings very positive opk, we bd this morning i am not suppost to see oh today do you think i should try squeeze some bd in later on around 5 xx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1375091654193.jpg
File size: 195.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nataliieexo

barbikins said:


> Well if I didn't have enough on my plate, my family doc called me to say I have low-grade abnormal cervical cells. At first she said that we can do a follow up in 6 months & its likely it'll go back to normal on its own. I've never had abnormal cells....
> And then she called me back to say she's going to send me to a gyno because I'm trying to get pregnant. I'm happy at how attentive she is. I'm just bummed now. Like, really?

I really hope those cells are nothing to worry about, fingers crossed its good she is sending you to a gyno, also i'm sorry your feeling like you are out this month, how many dpo are you now?


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nataliiee, its quite possible that you missed your surge. There has been two cycles I can recall where as if I didn't retest a third time later in the evening I would havr missed it. Fingers crossed for you.

I got a negative test today. And I'll just be waiting AF out.
I don't know why I expect anything different anymore. I'm starting to wonder if I should give up for a while...its so stressful and I'm filled w anxiety. I was relaxed until this week. Realizing this was the last attempt at iui before the "what now...?" Discussion. :(


----------



## Nataliieexo

barbikins said:


> Hey Nataliiee, its quite possible that you missed your surge. There has been two cycles I can recall where as if I didn't retest a third time later in the evening I would havr missed it. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> I got a negative test today. And I'll just be waiting AF out.
> I don't know why I expect anything different anymore. I'm starting to wonder if I should give up for a while...its so stressful and I'm filled w anxiety. I was relaxed until this week. Realizing this was the last attempt at iui before the "what now...?" Discussion. :(

I think the test being darker today that my surge is most likely going to be today, i feel like i have done 100 sit ups, i am going to test later on today and bd later on today and just hope i have done enough, i've found this weekend stressful for determining ovulation timing and even my oh has noticed its quickly became about trying for a baby if i don't get my bfp this month i think next month he will defiantly be cut out of the ovulation testing the less he knows the better, he asked me if we could buy some unisex baby grows and stuff this weekend, i know hes excited and hoping for the best but i feel that would be jinxing it.

Maybe a month of not trying will help and give you some time to not feel stressed and filled with anxiety, but then again i know if it was me i wouldnt be able to not think about it, do you have any idea what might be next for you?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg
> 
> It was some torrential down pour for a bit and stopped and back later...how did ur yummy steak dinner turn out?
> Actually the visit wasn't so bad at all...shockingly. I had a hard time not noticing her belly and wishing I was pregnant too but it wasn't bad. And we talked about all sorts non-baby related so that was helpful.
> 
> But sat here at 12 dpo and negative pregnancy tests. I'm fairly.confident that I'm not pregnant. :(

Hi Barb - the steaks turned out great - got them from costco actually - little filet mignon they are in the frozen section and delicious. We got a bit of rain too boooo - but yesterday was gorgeous.

Im glad the visit with the friend wasnt as bad as you thought it might be. It helps to not have to dread those things for sure.

Barbs I am beyond sorry about your BFN - I saw your post from this morning too so I agree AF is likely on her way. Natural next cycle is probably a good idea. Have you thought about taking a month off? month off the forums, month off timing and opk and IUI, all of it? I know its hard to consider but maybe you need it. I totally get it re: not expecting anything different. I know that feeling . It is almost a worse feeling than the actual BFN isnt it? The anxiety is awful. I think it is such bullshit that you havent got a BFP. I feel hopefuly for you because of that chemical you had. The same way I try to see it as a good sign for myself. I am glad you are getting another opinion on TTC. When is your appt?

Thinking of you Barb and I wish I could change this BS for you.:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Nataliiee, its quite possible that you missed your surge. There has been two cycles I can recall where as if I didn't retest a third time later in the evening I would havr missed it. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> I got a negative test today. And I'll just be waiting AF out.
> I don't know why I expect anything different anymore. I'm starting to wonder if I should give up for a while...its so stressful and I'm filled w anxiety. I was relaxed until this week. Realizing this was the last attempt at iui before the "what now...?" Discussion. :(
> 
> I think the test being darker today that my surge is most likely going to be today, i feel like i have done 100 sit ups, i am going to test later on today and bd later on today and just hope i have done enough, i've found this weekend stressful for determining ovulation timing and even my oh has noticed its quickly became about trying for a baby if i don't get my bfp this month i think next month he will defiantly be cut out of the ovulation testing the less he knows the better, he asked me if we could buy some unisex baby grows and stuff this weekend, i know hes excited and hoping for the best but i feel that would be jinxing it.
> 
> Maybe a month of not trying will help and give you some time to not feel stressed and filled with anxiety, but then again i know if it was me i wouldnt be able to not think about it, do you have any idea what might be next for you?Click to expand...

Natalie - try not to involve OH in the timing.... the less pressure they have the better for you. Dont stress so much. BD every other day of your fertile days and you are more than covered. Its great to be excited but dont put so much pressure on yourself so early. Plenty of time for that trust me...

good luck this cycle :) xx


----------



## barbikins

Well ladies this is the end of my road. I am also now.feeling AF symptoms .
I'm pretty bummed out. I dunno what to think/do now. 
It feels like I'm not going to be pregnant again. I really just feel like throwing in the towel.
Here are my tests:
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-29 08.54.55.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Meg...hope you are well me dear...your on cd 3/4 now right? Have you started the fish oils?....hard to swallow huh? Lol...
> 
> Well ladies my bbs are feeling very sore again this cycle so I'm guessing af is on the train to meet her arrival! The fecking beyatch!....
> The only symptom I have that actually raised my eye brow it how amaizing hungry I have been the last few days....like want to eat everything in sight- but that may be bc I have said screw it to my crazy failour of a diet!....
> I want to try the 5/2 diet but the thought of eating so little for two days during the tww is quite scary...so I guess ill have to admit defeat and start back on my Scarsdale....at least I know that worked for me.its just so incredibly strict which I hated.
> Will wait for the ugly one to rear her head first tho and atleast enjoy my last few days of "crazy lady syndrome " he he he...
> 
> Hope you are fine and dandy...:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

HI Nat! :) You are in good company! I am slowly losing my vacation weight LOL - I will be there by the weekend if I stay focused. It is NOT easy - so much easier to gain than to lose! Not fair! :) I am feeling really motivated today so I am going to try and be really good all week to hit my goal. Was not so good at my moms last night for dinner - Taco night ughhh lol....

How many dpo today? 11? Nat I really hope a second line shows for you... I am really upset about Barbs BFN's we need some good luck in here for sure. It is still early though - when is AF due for you? 16DPO?

I am CD7 today... starting OPK on Thursday at CD10. Same old same old. Yes I am on the fish oils. I forgot to take them sat and sun though so I cant comment on them just yet... hopefully in the next few days I will notice a CM increase! :) 

DH and I got a new mattress yesterday - I am calling it the BabyMaker2000 so maybe it will be our good luck charm. I told him to "leave himself alone" for the next week this morning LOL I hope he gets it..... I think of all the months, I could use a BFP this month more than anything.

xoxo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Well ladies this is the end of my road. I am also now.feeling AF symptoms .
> I'm pretty bummed out. I dunno what to think/do now.
> It feels like I'm not going to be pregnant again. I really just feel like throwing in the towel.
> Here are my tests:

I am so sorry Barb... When is AF due to show?

Read my post above...

xoxo


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you i am defiantly not involving him next time, i'd feel much better if he wasnt involved in it, i had very little choice involving him this weekend he seemed to be like a shadow everywhere i was he was lol i did manage to do one without him being there this weekend so i think i should be ok to do it in future, i am looking forward to this surge to be over and be in the tww, i didnt expect it to last this long but the test line being darker than the control line this morning has me hopeful that the surge will be over by later tonight or tomorrow xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am very confused i decided to take teo opks different brand same urine the positive one is the ones i have been taking all the time, and the negative is one step how can i be positive one and negative on another, i still have all symptoms :/ xx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1375104138405.jpg
File size: 187.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:
 

> I am very confused i decided to take teo opks different brand same urine the positive one is the ones i have been taking all the time, and the negative is one step how can i be positive one and negative on another, i still have all symptoms :/ xx

My advice is to stick with the brand you have been using - swapping between brands will only confuse you and make you question them


----------



## barbikins

Nataliieexo said:


> I am very confused i decided to take teo opks different brand same urine the positive one is the ones i have been taking all the time, and the negative is one step how can i be positive one and negative on another, i still have all symptoms :/ xx

It would appear that the green stick is positive!
Just go w/your symptoms & make sure you BD :) :happydance:
Good luck!!!


----------



## barbikins

Nataliieexo said:


> This mornings very positive opk, we bd this morning i am not suppost to see oh today do you think i should try squeeze some bd in later on around 5 xx

That last test is positive! I'd take that as your positive & tomorrow you'll Ovulate (most likely).

FX


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you, i have no idea what possessed me to do that i am going to throw away the blue handles because i don't think they are going to work for me really xx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg,

Thanks for the words. Well AF won't show until around Wed so you could argue I still have time but I just feel out. At 13dpo a negative test ? Not likely for me. I've never had late bfp's. Anyway I hope the chemical means smth good....I dunno. I'm just out of ideas. I don't know what I want to do tho you know. You say maybe I need a month's break...maybe. I won't be doing IUI in August but I'm not so sure I'm ready to totally disengage. I think I just have to take it one day at a time & see how I'm feeling. We can try on our own this month & see what happens for September. I'd like to continue IUI. We have the appointment for our second referral in September...the 12th. But I'm also on a cancellation list. I have a feeling smth isn't right. There has to be some reason I'm still not pregnant & why I got a chemical pregnancy. It's just smth isn't right. I feel that you know? *sigh*....

So really I'm not sure what I want to do. DH & I planned to try on our own this month & continue IUI. I"m game for it. It's just days like this I say to myself "whats the fucking point?"


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ahhhh my ohs brother girlfriend just found out she is pregnant, why do i feel like we arent going to get pregnant because they are :/ i hate jelousy xx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg,
> 
> Thanks for the words. Well AF won't show until around Wed so you could argue I still have time but I just feel out. At 13dpo a negative test ? Not likely for me. I've never had late bfp's. Anyway I hope the chemical means smth good....I dunno. I'm just out of ideas. I don't know what I want to do tho you know. You say maybe I need a month's break...maybe. I won't be doing IUI in August but I'm not so sure I'm ready to totally disengage. I think I just have to take it one day at a time & see how I'm feeling. We can try on our own this month & see what happens for September. I'd like to continue IUI. We have the appointment for our second referral in September...the 12th. But I'm also on a cancellation list. I have a feeling smth isn't right. There has to be some reason I'm still not pregnant & why I got a chemical pregnancy. It's just smth isn't right. I feel that you know? *sigh*....
> 
> So really I'm not sure what I want to do. DH & I planned to try on our own this month & continue IUI. I"m game for it. It's just days like this I say to myself "whats the fucking point?"

Hey if you are up for taking it a day at a time and are game for naural this month and then another IUI, I think thats great. Its 100 x better than throwing in the towel for sure! 

Sept 12th isnt far away... my consult is Sept 23rd if I am not pg by then.. two more cycles/chances ughhhh

The reason you are not pg may not be complicated. Maybe its simple. Maybe its luck (shitty luck), and maybe its something else. But the best thing you can do is keep on trucking and go to that appointment. Its very proactive of you and gives you something to look towards. 

Stick with your plan if you can and keep on going - I will be here with you! :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

A friend of my pregnant best friend sent me an email yesterday. She had her initial consult with the same fertility clinic I am going to at end of September. She said it went really well and it took away a lot of her worries and really gave her some hope. I was really glad to read about her experience. She had a pelvic exam and they took some swabs and she is getting a whack of bloodwork done with a follow up for game plan booked in 6 weeks. I hope I dont end up needing my appointment but if I do I am glad to know she really liked it there and loved her doctor.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have a story that might just give u all a laugh, my oh lives with his cousin and his cousin went out so being spontanious and not making it about babys we ended up getting steamy in the living room, i hear a noise look up and his cousin had just walked in i swear i have never been so embaressed in my life, how i am going to look him in the face again is beyond me, i actually dread coming back lol xx


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I have a story that might just give u all a laugh, my oh lives with his cousin and his cousin went out so being spontanious and not making it about babys we ended up getting steamy in the living room, i hear a noise look up and his cousin had just walked in i swear i have never been so embaressed in my life, how i am going to look him in the face again is beyond me, i actually dread coming back lol xx

LOL oh it happens to us all at some point or another haha...just try to laugh it off! :D

Do you and your hubby not live together though? I am confused! :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Not at the moment i live with my mum because i am her carer so it is easier for me to live with her at the moment but i spend most nights here so i might aswell live here lol but we do plan to move in together later this year :) we are only engaged, i never wanted to get married but i am actually seriously considering it but i'd love my children to be involved so not for a few years yet.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well my test is now negative, i will take another later to double check then should i stop testing? i keep thinking i should test the whole cycle incase i havent really ovulated lol nervous nelly over hear x


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Well my test is now negative, i will take another later to double check then should i stop testing? i keep thinking i should test the whole cycle incase i havent really ovulated lol nervous nelly over hear x

you go off of the first positive and then STOP testing - you are done testing.... :) count 2 days after positive as 1DPO and vavoom you are in the 2WW :happydance:


----------



## Nataliieexo

So since this morning was my darkest positive i would say wednesday as 1dpo which will be cd17 for me, now i have to work out my leatul phase, is your leatul phase counted from 1dpo?


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> So since this morning was my darkest positive i would say wednesday as 1dpo which will be cd17 for me, now i have to work out my leatul phase, is your leatul phase counted from 1dpo?

Yes its the amount of days between O and AF basically. I usually O around CD15 (Positive OPK usually CD 14) and my cycles range from 28-29 days usually giving me an LP of about 13-14 days or so. I think lol


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Meg,
> 
> Thanks for the words. Well AF won't show until around Wed so you could argue I still have time but I just feel out. At 13dpo a negative test ? Not likely for me. I've never had late bfp's. Anyway I hope the chemical means smth good....I dunno. I'm just out of ideas. I don't know what I want to do tho you know. You say maybe I need a month's break...maybe. I won't be doing IUI in August but I'm not so sure I'm ready to totally disengage. I think I just have to take it one day at a time & see how I'm feeling. We can try on our own this month & see what happens for September. I'd like to continue IUI. We have the appointment for our second referral in September...the 12th. But I'm also on a cancellation list. I have a feeling smth isn't right. There has to be some reason I'm still not pregnant & why I got a chemical pregnancy. It's just smth isn't right. I feel that you know? *sigh*....
> 
> So really I'm not sure what I want to do. DH & I planned to try on our own this month & continue IUI. I"m game for it. It's just days like this I say to myself "whats the fucking point?"
> 
> Hey if you are up for taking it a day at a time and are game for naural this month and then another IUI, I think thats great. Its 100 x better than throwing in the towel for sure!
> 
> Sept 12th isnt far away... my consult is Sept 23rd if I am not pg by then.. two more cycles/chances ughhhh
> 
> The reason you are not pg may not be complicated. Maybe its simple. Maybe its luck (shitty luck), and maybe its something else. But the best thing you can do is keep on trucking and go to that appointment. Its very proactive of you and gives you something to look towards.
> 
> Stick with your plan if you can and keep on going - I will be here with you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun...youre right xo I am just so bummed out :(
Thank you for being there for me. You rock :) xoxoxo

How are you doing? Are you gearing up soon w/your OPKS?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Meg,
> 
> Thanks for the words. Well AF won't show until around Wed so you could argue I still have time but I just feel out. At 13dpo a negative test ? Not likely for me. I've never had late bfp's. Anyway I hope the chemical means smth good....I dunno. I'm just out of ideas. I don't know what I want to do tho you know. You say maybe I need a month's break...maybe. I won't be doing IUI in August but I'm not so sure I'm ready to totally disengage. I think I just have to take it one day at a time & see how I'm feeling. We can try on our own this month & see what happens for September. I'd like to continue IUI. We have the appointment for our second referral in September...the 12th. But I'm also on a cancellation list. I have a feeling smth isn't right. There has to be some reason I'm still not pregnant & why I got a chemical pregnancy. It's just smth isn't right. I feel that you know? *sigh*....
> 
> So really I'm not sure what I want to do. DH & I planned to try on our own this month & continue IUI. I"m game for it. It's just days like this I say to myself "whats the fucking point?"
> 
> Hey if you are up for taking it a day at a time and are game for naural this month and then another IUI, I think thats great. Its 100 x better than throwing in the towel for sure!
> 
> Sept 12th isnt far away... my consult is Sept 23rd if I am not pg by then.. two more cycles/chances ughhhh
> 
> The reason you are not pg may not be complicated. Maybe its simple. Maybe its luck (shitty luck), and maybe its something else. But the best thing you can do is keep on trucking and go to that appointment. Its very proactive of you and gives you something to look towards.
> 
> Stick with your plan if you can and keep on going - I will be here with you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun...youre right xo I am just so bummed out :(
> Thank you for being there for me. You rock :) xoxoxo
> 
> How are you doing? Are you gearing up soon w/your OPKS?Click to expand...

I completely understand re bummed out. I think I would feel it even moreso in your shoes since you are going the extra mile/effort with IUI. 

I am already super scared of a BFN this cycle and I am not even on my fertile days yet... it sucks. I am praying (as much as an athiest can lol) that this is my month, with the thought in the back of my head saying probably not. Its just brutal.

I am 110% here for you! We will get through these bumps. I know we will. 

I am doing ok... CD7 so I start my opk Thursday - nowhere near O yet lol...I expect to get my positive probably Sunday or Monday. I am just hoping we can get a lot of BD'ing in from Thursday forward... its a long weekend so maybe that will help things I dont know.


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....
Sorry I didn't post yesterday....woke up on the wrong side of the bed...I really couldn't handle yesterday what with due date looming...I am 6dyas away and it's killing me inside....
Also I found myself getting too invested again yesterday....I took 3 tests in the morning and where I thought I might have seen a faint line I ended up talking myself into doing my last frer....bfn! :(

So yesterday I ended up just laying around feeling totally sorry for myself and feeling really low about everything...
So lastnight as I lay in my bed I promiseded myself I would be less invested again today!!! 

Well what a joke that has turned out to be!
I wake up poas...I get a line! A pink one....quite faint but there!...I'm thinking dam it i wish I had that frer now!....so I test again with a different brand....I get a grey line.....so I test again with the same brand as the first nothing!....
Grrrrrrr......like I really need this today!.....:growlmad:
This is totally the last thing I need if it's all for nothing!
So I am now getting my impatient ass ready for a mad dash into town to go and buy some frers....
Will try and hold out for the morning to use them tho.:thumbup:

So I did a quick scan through....think I got it all .....
Barbs I am soooo sorry your getting bfns!...and that you feel this way.!!
I am kicking myself that I chose yesterday to have that melt down and stay away as I didn't want to bring you gals down too...I should have been here to offer my support too....:flower:

I think meg has a good idea there.....a rest will probably do you the world of good love....you may find if your able to relax (I appreciate how hard that will be ) that you get your bfp out of it....fx.:thumbup:
Do you get other signs or signals that you are ovulating without your opks.?
I think a break from it all is a good plan! 

Natalieexo....Yaye your almost in the tww girl! Woohoo...and omg..."the walk in" eeeek how embarrassing he he....I would just die if that happend to me he he...
It's ok to...I'm sure he gets it...that you don't get much time together and that your "making the most of it " lol
Good luck nat...I truly hope you get your bfp this month :thumbup:

Meg...opks soon...:thumbup:try not to worry yourself love....now that your killer vag is history I'm sure your bfp will come now...I have a good feeling about it.:thumbup:
Good luck this cycle meg...have my fx for you.

Chere? Where on earth are you? Hope your ok me chicken.:thumbup:

Well ladies I hope I covered it all.....now I'm off to act like crazy lady and run around like a headless turkey and get my frers.....I want to be excited but I just can't be...I fear that this is just not going to happen and that my tests are playing fucking games with me again!....strange tho...these tests I have have been 100% great and I have been so happy with them. So far!

So here's my my upload....it's supper faint on here....the top one and the bottom one!....
The bottom one IS pink! And much darker IRL .....
Let me know what you think me petals...:thumbup:
Hope everyone is ok and well.:flower:
Back later ok.


:) :) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat i see something on the bottom one definatly i am on my phone so i have trouble seeing lol i hope that is the start of your positive :) 
Yip tomorrow i wil be 1dpo mind i dont know if this should be happening to me tmi but i am really gassy last night i got so annoyed because i couldnt.sleep and my stomach felt bubbly and i just couldnt get comfortable, oh wants to test with me bless him i didnt want him to save him disappointment but i suppose he can be there the first month lol i've decided to wait the whole two weeks if af is not here by 14dpo i will test i'm too scared of a chemical but i probably will cave in before lol and yes i was very embarassed but hey if i get a bfp he can have a funny story to tell our child about how they werr concieved lol xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I just ordered some frers getting way ahead of myself lol you can dip them in urine aswell right?


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies....
> Sorry I didn't post yesterday....woke up on the wrong side of the bed...I really couldn't handle yesterday what with due date looming...I am 6dyas away and it's killing me inside....
> Also I found myself getting too invested again yesterday....I took 3 tests in the morning and where I thought I might have seen a faint line I ended up talking myself into doing my last frer....bfn! :(
> 
> So yesterday I ended up just laying around feeling totally sorry for myself and feeling really low about everything...
> So lastnight as I lay in my bed I promiseded myself I would be less invested again today!!!
> 
> Well what a joke that has turned out to be!
> I wake up poas...I get a line! A pink one....quite faint but there!...I'm thinking dam it i wish I had that frer now!....so I test again with a different brand....I get a grey line.....so I test again with the same brand as the first nothing!....
> Grrrrrrr......like I really need this today!.....:growlmad:
> This is totally the last thing I need if it's all for nothing!
> So I am now getting my impatient ass ready for a mad dash into town to go and buy some frers....
> Will try and hold out for the morning to use them tho.:thumbup:
> 
> Meg...opks soon...:thumbup:try not to worry yourself love....now that your killer vag is history I'm sure your bfp will come now...I have a good feeling about it.:thumbup:
> Good luck this cycle meg...have my fx for you.
> 
> Well ladies I hope I covered it all.....now I'm off to act like crazy lady and run around like a headless turkey and get my frers.....I want to be excited but I just can't be...I fear that this is just not going to happen and that my tests are playing fucking games with me again!....strange tho...these tests I have have been 100% great and I have been so happy with them. So far!
> 
> So here's my my upload....it's supper faint on here....the top one and the bottom one!....
> The bottom one IS pink! And much darker IRL .....
> Let me know what you think me petals...:thumbup:
> Hope everyone is ok and well.:flower:
> Back later ok.
> 
> 
> :) :) :) :) xxx

Nat - I thought you may have needed a day away... I understand.

I am really sorry you had such a bad day thinking about the due date... that would be incredibly difficult. And I am so sorry about those nasty BFN... I think I see something on the bottom test too but i looks strange to me - almost like the test is torn or something? do you have another picture of it
? I have really shitty eyes for this..... I really hope the pink line is turning into something Nat!! I have everything crossed for you and everyone else here...

Pick up an FRER and maybe wait until the morning FMU to take it?? What do you think?

Ugh I soooooooooooooo hope you are right about my killer vag..... if that was the hold up I will be so facking happy. If not, then LAMEEEEE


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies.. CD8... Nada going on over here. Taking my pills - those fish oil are huge lol - Barb I got them on sale at Costco if you are interested lol....

I applied for 4 jobs last night. I know it makes no sense with TTC but I cant stop myself at this point. If I get pg I will stop of course.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! Sorry these cycles are sending everyone for a loop... Still really hopeful for you all. Nat, I def see something on the top and bottom but like meg said there's something fishy with the bottom one, that thin thin line is strange. And meg don't feel bad about applying for jobs, I have an interview aug 12! Haha but it is a bit different in healthcare... They're always looking for ppl because of mat leaves and ppl are having kids left right and centre. Either way the job I'm hoping to get is a flu clinic temp job which is kinda perfect for when I'm due. It'll be lighter duties than my job now, which I'll still keep. I'm sure it'll be tough to transfer c-section patients off stretchers etc when I'm x months along... 
Good luck with the frers Nat and save em til the morning if you can!


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies....
> Sorry I didn't post yesterday....woke up on the wrong side of the bed...I really couldn't handle yesterday what with due date looming...I am 6dyas away and it's killing me inside....
> Also I found myself getting too invested again yesterday....I took 3 tests in the morning and where I thought I might have seen a faint line I ended up talking myself into doing my last frer....bfn! :(
> 
> So yesterday I ended up just laying around feeling totally sorry for myself and feeling really low about everything...
> So lastnight as I lay in my bed I promiseded myself I would be less invested again today!!!
> 
> Well what a joke that has turned out to be!
> I wake up poas...I get a line! A pink one....quite faint but there!...I'm thinking dam it i wish I had that frer now!....so I test again with a different brand....I get a grey line.....so I test again with the same brand as the first nothing!....
> Grrrrrrr......like I really need this today!.....:growlmad:
> This is totally the last thing I need if it's all for nothing!
> So I am now getting my impatient ass ready for a mad dash into town to go and buy some frers....
> Will try and hold out for the morning to use them tho.:thumbup:
> 
> So I did a quick scan through....think I got it all .....
> Barbs I am soooo sorry your getting bfns!...and that you feel this way.!!
> I am kicking myself that I chose yesterday to have that melt down and stay away as I didn't want to bring you gals down too...I should have been here to offer my support too....:flower:
> 
> I think meg has a good idea there.....a rest will probably do you the world of good love....you may find if your able to relax (I appreciate how hard that will be ) that you get your bfp out of it....fx.:thumbup:
> Do you get other signs or signals that you are ovulating without your opks.?
> I think a break from it all is a good plan!
> 
> Natalieexo....Yaye your almost in the tww girl! Woohoo...and omg..."the walk in" eeeek how embarrassing he he....I would just die if that happend to me he he...
> It's ok to...I'm sure he gets it...that you don't get much time together and that your "making the most of it " lol
> Good luck nat...I truly hope you get your bfp this month :thumbup:
> 
> Meg...opks soon...:thumbup:try not to worry yourself love....now that your killer vag is history I'm sure your bfp will come now...I have a good feeling about it.:thumbup:
> Good luck this cycle meg...have my fx for you.
> 
> Chere? Where on earth are you? Hope your ok me chicken.:thumbup:
> 
> Well ladies I hope I covered it all.....now I'm off to act like crazy lady and run around like a headless turkey and get my frers.....I want to be excited but I just can't be...I fear that this is just not going to happen and that my tests are playing fucking games with me again!....strange tho...these tests I have have been 100% great and I have been so happy with them. So far!
> 
> So here's my my upload....it's supper faint on here....the top one and the bottom one!....
> The bottom one IS pink! And much darker IRL .....
> Let me know what you think me petals...:thumbup:
> Hope everyone is ok and well.:flower:
> Back later ok.
> 
> 
> :) :) :) :) xxx

Hey Hun, 

I'm sorry you had one of those days. I think we all do in a cycle.
You're always such a strong, supportive woman & it's OK you weren't here for us...you need to take care of you too xo
I have some days where I'm beyond frustrated & test like a mad woman hoping that one of the tests will just be positive for once!!! It's very frustrating.
I'm starting to consider if I take a break from all the TTC August. Not stop trying but just stop with all the tests & shit & just pretend it's a normal month & hope I get pregnant. I could never stay away from you ladies for a month tho...hells no! I'll be going camping in August with hubby & SD & oh what great fucking timing that's when I'll be Ovulating...the week we go camping. OH yea, so much free time to have sex. NOT. FML....

Anyway :)....Meg, you're time is coming up soon-ish! Well see thing here to is I have a load of OPK's at home. But seeing as I'm camping that week maybe I should just use my CM as indications & not worry about exactly how many dpo I am and shit.

Well being as I am me & I can I took another test today. Negative.
I have a pharmacy that sells some brand where two is $7 & change for tests. Don't know how awesome they are but can't be worse than IC...


Nat: re tests. The bottom is an evap. That thin line I've seem like 20times over. I have it on one of my tests this cycle...go back to my postings & check it out. However, it would appear there's a line on the top but also seems the test didn't fully developed cuz there's lots of pink on the stick still. Am I right? How do you feel? Does it feel like AF is on her way?
I think based on the clinic's calc, I may be 13dpo today & not 14dpo...but who cares. Point is I'm not pregnant. I have had some mild cramps & mostly due to me swiping my cervix to see spotting lollll but spotting hasn't started. Usually it would by now. Anyway...AF come you stupid bitch & then next month don't bother showing up cuz I wont be inviting you in!!! GAHAHAHA


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry these cycles are sending everyone for a loop... Still really hopeful for you all. Nat, I def see something on the top and bottom but like meg said there's something fishy with the bottom one, that thin thin line is strange. And meg don't feel bad about applying for jobs, I have an interview aug 12! Haha but it is a bit different in healthcare... They're always looking for ppl because of mat leaves and ppl are having kids left right and centre. Either way the job I'm hoping to get is a flu clinic temp job which is kinda perfect for when I'm due. It'll be lighter duties than my job now, which I'll still keep. I'm sure it'll be tough to transfer c-section patients off stretchers etc when I'm x months along...
> Good luck with the frers Nat and save em til the morning if you can!

Hey Talia,

Good to hear from you :) Im sure you are spending most of your time in First Trimester but we are glad to keep you here with us haha...

Good luck on the interview that sounds great - but yes you are right it is different for health care professionals - I cant go around applying for a job when I am already pg so I hope it happens soon lol... best case I get pg, I stay at my job until I go on mat leave and I never come back here.


----------



## Petzy

Where are all the ladies at? Barb? Nat? Chere?

I bet butterfly had her baby!!!!

Edit: oh there you are Barb lol posted at same time lol


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hi Ladies.. CD8... Nada going on over here. Taking my pills - those fish oil are huge lol - Barb I got them on sale at Costco if you are interested lol....
> 
> I applied for 4 jobs last night. I know it makes no sense with TTC but I cant stop myself at this point. If I get pg I will stop of course.

Good for you Meg, apply & get out of there if its that miserable. Take it from me after 1.5 years of 'trying' I wont be holding back anymore in life waiting for pregnancy, waiting for Mat leave...I just need to live life again!

Yes the fish oil is huge & some brands when you burp you taste em lol
But do you notice a change yet? I notice almost instantly how watery my CM is.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Hun,
> 
> I'm sorry you had one of those days. I think we all do in a cycle.
> You're always such a strong, supportive woman & it's OK you weren't here for us...you need to take care of you too xo
> I have some days where I'm beyond frustrated & test like a mad woman hoping that one of the tests will just be positive for once!!! It's very frustrating.
> I'm starting to consider if I take a break from all the TTC August. Not stop trying but just stop with all the tests & shit & just pretend it's a normal month & hope I get pregnant. I could never stay away from you ladies for a month tho...hells no! I'll be going camping in August with hubby & SD & oh what great fucking timing that's when I'll be Ovulating...the week we go camping. OH yea, so much free time to have sex. NOT. FML....
> 
> Anyway :)....Meg, you're time is coming up soon-ish! Well see thing here to is I have a load of OPK's at home. But seeing as I'm camping that week maybe I should just use my CM as indications & not worry about exactly how many dpo I am and shit.
> 
> Well being as I am me & I can I took another test today. Negative.
> I have a pharmacy that sells some brand where two is $7 & change for tests. Don't know how awesome they are but can't be worse than IC...
> 
> 
> Nat: re tests. The bottom is an evap. That thin line I've seem like 20times over. I have it on one of my tests this cycle...go back to my postings & check it out. However, it would appear there's a line on the top but also seems the test didn't fully developed cuz there's lots of pink on the stick still. Am I right? How do you feel? Does it feel like AF is on her way?
> I think based on the clinic's calc, I may be 13dpo today & not 14dpo...but who cares. Point is I'm not pregnant. I have had some mild cramps & mostly due to me swiping my cervix to see spotting lollll but spotting hasn't started. Usually it would by now. Anyway...AF come you stupid bitch & then next month don't bother showing up cuz I wont be inviting you in!!! GAHAHAHA

Barb you are hilarious - STAY AWAY WITCHY BITCH!!!

As for your camping trip in august, that does suck about your O timing... will you and DH have your own tent or no? I suppose you won't?? I hate when O does not line up well... I didnt book a hair appt for this coming saturday morning just so it didnt interfere with possible BD'ing timing.. It will be prime time!! Oh the things we do lol

I start my OPK's in two days.... same old same old!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies.. CD8... Nada going on over here. Taking my pills - those fish oil are huge lol - Barb I got them on sale at Costco if you are interested lol....
> 
> I applied for 4 jobs last night. I know it makes no sense with TTC but I cant stop myself at this point. If I get pg I will stop of course.
> 
> Good for you Meg, apply & get out of there if its that miserable. Take it from me after 1.5 years of 'trying' I wont be holding back anymore in life waiting for pregnancy, waiting for Mat leave...I just need to live life again!
> 
> Yes the fish oil is huge & some brands when you burp you taste em lol
> But do you notice a change yet? I notice almost instantly how watery my CM is.Click to expand...

I honestly havent noticed but I have only done it for 3 days or so - I dont pay close enough attention to my CM :( I need to start but I just dont get it.


----------



## barbikins

nope hun, sharing a tent w/the kiddo.
I will have to warn DH that he has to get creative. last time we went camping w/her we had sex in the dining tent sitting on the picnic bench. how comfortable & romantic!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies.. CD8... Nada going on over here. Taking my pills - those fish oil are huge lol - Barb I got them on sale at Costco if you are interested lol....
> 
> I applied for 4 jobs last night. I know it makes no sense with TTC but I cant stop myself at this point. If I get pg I will stop of course.
> 
> Good for you Meg, apply & get out of there if its that miserable. Take it from me after 1.5 years of 'trying' I wont be holding back anymore in life waiting for pregnancy, waiting for Mat leave...I just need to live life again!
> 
> Yes the fish oil is huge & some brands when you burp you taste em lol
> But do you notice a change yet? I notice almost instantly how watery my CM is.Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly havent noticed but I have only done it for 3 days or so - I dont pay close enough attention to my CM :( I need to start but I just dont get it.Click to expand...

oh hun you'd notice a difference, trust me. There were times I though i'd peed myself a bit lol. but start noticing & you'll get it ;)


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...back again..:)

Well I got my frers...STUPILY took one in town!...bfn! Gah!

Here's a the bottom test a lil closer for you all....
It's a fishy one coz I had to snatch it back off Harry this morning....it was all so fast the lil bug bug....he grabbed it and tried to run off ha ha...so the struggle to get it back resulted in the rip ....
The very very thin line is an indent thingy..lol...
But right next to it is the other line...it was way pinker than it's dryed...
Will leave my last frer for 14 dpo now wich is Thursday...
Unless I get an obvious line tmr he he he...l

Thanks so much guys for your understandings about "needing a day off " yesterday...:thumbup:

Barbs...BUMMER .....bad time with o. Oh no!....
Maybe there might be some sort of activity club near by she could "get into?"
Whilst you get the deed done...

Re: the bench ....he he too funny....
Maybe you can try out suppa next time you go lol...


Meg- wow them omega 3 fish oils are humongous eh!....see what I mean hard to swallow now lol...
But try and stick with it...it's well worth the out come....my cm has been in abundance my WHOLE cycle!.... tmi but today's has been lil freaky...had to keep checking if the witch had arrived lol

You know girls I have thought of a good idea to help those that find it hard to decipher cm......how about black panty liners? Eh ? Good idea me thinks....
Surely there's a market in them....
Or even a panty liner which changes colour to say if it fertile cm?.....cool idea.
Bet that would cost ALOT to make a prototype....ha ha imagine having to be the product tester lol ummmmm no thanks. Lol

Well as you can tell I'm in somewhat of a goofy mood here so I guess ill try and save some for tmr....it's been in short supply lately lol...

Hope all is well me survivors ...:hugs:

:) :) :) xxx


Oh crap I forgot to post the pic...lol....it will be in the next post now ...:)


----------



## natjenson

Here is it...:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> nope hun, sharing a tent w/the kiddo.
> I will have to warn DH that he has to get creative. last time we went camping w/her we had sex in the dining tent sitting on the picnic bench. how comfortable & romantic!

LMAO!!!! omg now THAT is a visual! I bet DH didnt mind lol - thats hilarious


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies...back again..:)
> 
> You know girls I have thought of a good idea to help those that find it hard to decipher cm......how about black panty liners? Eh ? Good idea me thinks....
> Surely there's a market in them....
> Or even a panty liner which changes colour to say if it fertile cm?.....cool idea.
> Bet that would cost ALOT to make a prototype....ha ha imagine having to be the product tester lol ummmmm no thanks. Lol
> 
> Well as you can tell I'm in somewhat of a goofy mood here so I guess ill try and save some for tmr....it's been in short supply lately lol...
> 
> 
> Oh crap I forgot to post the pic...lol....it will be in the next post now ...:)

Nat that is genius!!! LOL you could be a millionaire... I would buy them!! LOL - lets all chip in and become wealthy ladies who lunch haha... high tea anyone??

Yes I hope to notice a difference with the fishoil~!! I will let you know...

Glad to have you back today - you seem in better spirits :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Here is it...:)

Nat I really hope its the start of a line for you... you are 12DPO right?

xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I cant wait for it to be tomorrow and 1dpo, i am wierd lol cant say ovulation does much for me i have been quite snappy and easily annoyed today, hopefully the next 2 weeks fly by and i can see if i catch the egg or not :) x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ahh i am that bored i made a new ticker, made a fertility friend account and sorted the calender out, whilst on the ticker website i took a Chinese gender predictor test, if i conceive this month i will have a boy apparently, I looked at another few things to kill my boredom i notice they are all along the lines of something to do with a baby, i need to get a life outside of the baby making lol x


----------



## natjenson

Hi meg :flower:
Yep 12 dpo today...:thumbup:
Today I haven't felt the drag...decided to get my hair did whilst in town...I am very blond now....looks quite nice ...oH suggested it...was a bit sceptical at first but I thought oh well what the heck...how can it get any worse right now.lol

I really don't know whe to start on the great Idea I had....I suppose patent and pend would be a good start lol...
Or I could sell my idea- WITH commission! He he now that would be great...a doller for every box sold- for life! Made up!

Well tonight I went a lil test crazy again :doh: using up the ic's I have... Can't see a darn thing tho as there is no daylight :wacko:.....
Going to see what tmr brings now...ha probably nada...I sort of dont mind a bfn tmr morning at least then I KNOW I had Evaps today!......makes sense then.


:rofl: I just had a very funny thought! How on earth could one advertise these black liners....
Here's a line.......hay ladies ! Need to monitor your moo goo?
Lol lmao..

Oh dear I have lost the plot lol

On that note I shall take my left over brain cell of the day to bed now...

Night night meg :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I feel out already lol no i did more researching finding more and more that the more you have sex the less chance you have at concieving, i dont find this anything to brag about but we have had sex 15 times since last wenesday, i am not used to this much activity for one, my oh wont listen when i say too much will not help, he clearly has a much higher sex drive than me, i am going to have a talk with him tomorrow about it and attempt to show him some research, its not so bad since its our first month and we are still learning about things and i know there are bound to be people who do it much more than that and get pregnant, he has two children from a previous relationship and when i try to tell him a certain thing about ttc is wrong i get 'i have two kids already i think i know how to concieve' its like a big kick in the face because i feel like all the effort i put into reasearching and stuff is just a waste because i dont have any children, hes not nasty its like he gets defensive when i say no thats not going to help and then i'm upset because he said it to me and he knows how i feel about him having a family before me, i dont have a problem with him having children, it just crushes me that he has a family with someone else that is a complete bitch may i add....so trying to tell him the way i would like to go about things is hard because we both want it so much that we both think our way is the right way. I guess we need to find common ground. 

Now i'm very sorry for the big rant but i needed to vent lol 

Xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I feel so much better today i spoke to oh he feels crappy we did it so much and it may alter our chances so we will be cutting back a few days before ovulation i think.
Anyways 1dpo and the longggggg tww begins.
Nat did you test this morning? I am shattered this morning, my get up and go has got up and gone lol xx


----------



## barbikins

Nataliiee, while your findings aren't completely incorrect if you are a healthy couple & he has a healthy sperm reserve you will be OK. Don't panic!!!
Daily sex is OK if there is no Sperm count issue. More than once a day & the spermies don't get to replenish as well but it doesn't mean you can't get pregnant!
While TTC in general I'd suggest no more than once a day on average.

Well I took a test this morning...bfn...& went in for my blood test.
I know it's negative but that's like the ultimate nail in coffin. Oddly this cycle I've not started spotting yet & my cramps have been present but more like i've felt it for very short periods of time in a day. I"m not sure if any of my supplements are to contribute or just a different cycle for once. I'm so used to spotting days before AF. I figure AF will arrive today or tmr.


----------



## barbikins

@ Nat, you're funny...btw there are black panty liners. The brand is called Indigo but you may have a thing for fertile. Oh & can you create a product that changes colour as soon as you're pregnant? Yep ok you work on that K? ;)

How's your test this morning? That test looks like an evap to me, hun. I've had many of them in my time. I hope it's not but looks like it to me.

Well, one of DH's preggers friend was supposed to come by tonight for moving boxes but I emailed him saying in light of today's news can we ask them to come another day. I hope it's not too late. I just can't cope. And we have SD too again...last month she was at our house the day we got bad news again. I tell ya between fertile days & bad news that kiddo has "great" faking timing.


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi meg :flower:
> Yep 12 dpo today...:thumbup:
> Today I haven't felt the drag...decided to get my hair did whilst in town...I am very blond now....looks quite nice ...oH suggested it...was a bit sceptical at first but I thought oh well what the heck...how can it get any worse right now.lol
> 
> I really don't know whe to start on the great Idea I had....I suppose patent and pend would be a good start lol...
> Or I could sell my idea- WITH commission! He he now that would be great...a doller for every box sold- for life! Made up!
> 
> Well tonight I went a lil test crazy again :doh: using up the ic's I have... Can't see a darn thing tho as there is no daylight :wacko:.....
> Going to see what tmr brings now...ha probably nada...I sort of dont mind a bfn tmr morning at least then I KNOW I had Evaps today!......makes sense then.
> 
> 
> :rofl: I just had a very funny thought! How on earth could one advertise these black liners....
> Here's a line.......hay ladies ! Need to monitor your moo goo?
> Lol lmao..
> 
> Oh dear I have lost the plot lol
> 
> On that note I shall take my left over brain cell of the day to bed now...
> 
> Night night meg :flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

LMAO Nat your post made my day - too funny.. Moo Goo? not so sure... maybe Peach Skeech? that is disgusting LOLLLL

Nat I hope you have some lines tomorrow xoxoxo

Also - Good for you going super blonde! Just like me! lol - that is the best haha...


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Well I took a test this morning...bfn...& went in for my blood test.
> I know it's negative but that's like the ultimate nail in coffin. Oddly this cycle I've not started spotting yet & my cramps have been present but more like i've felt it for very short periods of time in a day. I"m not sure if any of my supplements are to contribute or just a different cycle for once. I'm so used to spotting days before AF. I figure AF will arrive today or tmr.

I'm sorry about AF Barb xoxoxo what a stupid mother facker she is - why can she just take a 9 month vacation? There is nothing else to say but that is complete crap. :( :hugs:

It could be the supplements changing up your cycle. I noticed a few changes when I took the Maca....

I think I am going to draw a map to my cervix for DH's sperm this month and just insert it inside of me - what do you gals think???


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> .
> 
> Well, one of DH's preggers friend was supposed to come by tonight for moving boxes but I emailed him saying in light of today's news can we ask them to come another day. I hope it's not too late. I just can't cope. And we have SD too again...last month she was at our house the day we got bad news again. I tell ya between fertile days & bad news that kiddo has "great" faking timing.

Barb I agree - that is hard - I wouldnt want to do that either. I am sure your DH understands that. Maybe your SD is a good distraction though... maybe take her out for dinner tonight? get out of the house? enjoy a glass of wine? get ice cream after? having something to look forward to helps a bit.

xoxoxo


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg,

nope not a good distraction...it's a salt rub in wound. dunno to understand unless your a step-parent trying to get pregnant but seeing a kid your husband had with an idiot & doting over her is hard when for the 18th month, you're not pregnant....again.
seeing that he still gets to be daddy is also hard. its just not a fun place to be in.
Anyway seems they'll come to the house for boxes while he's off next week. I like that idea the best. I'm not in preggers company mood at all.

Got the call from the clinic & its negative for sure. 
I've decided to set up an appointment for DH for the DNA Fragmentation test on his sperm. WE haven't done that yet. So hopefully we can have those results for Aug 20th regroup with the RE.


----------



## barbikins

Oh & the last thing I'm going to try alternatively unless smth new develops is acupuncture & Chinese medicine. I've heard & read good things. Also this practitioner is supposed to be very good & specializes in Fertility. So I have an appointment with her Tuesday after work.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg,
> 
> nope not a good distraction...it's a salt rub in wound. dunno to understand unless your a step-parent trying to get pregnant but seeing a kid your husband had with an idiot & doting over her is hard when for the 18th month, you're not pregnant....again.
> seeing that he still gets to be daddy is also hard. its just not a fun place to be in.
> Anyway seems they'll come to the house for boxes while he's off next week. I like that idea the best. I'm not in preggers company mood at all.
> 
> Got the call from the clinic & its negative for sure.
> I've decided to set up an appointment for DH for the DNA Fragmentation test on his sperm. WE haven't done that yet. So hopefully we can have those results for Aug 20th regroup with the RE.

That makes sense to me - I didnt think of it that way - I know I have read you say something like that before but I get it now. I think I would feel the same way in your shoes.

I am glad your friends are coming next week instead.... one less thing to dread!

DNA fragmentation? would that analyze if there was an issue with sperm that a regular analysis couldnt catch?

I am sorry about the BFN Barb. I cant even imagine that phone call even when you know what the answer is. Its almost like - dont call me unless its positive, right? xoxoxo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Oh & the last thing I'm going to try alternatively unless smth new develops is acupuncture & Chinese medicine. I've heard & read good things. Also this practitioner is supposed to be very good & specializes in Fertility. So I have an appointment with her Tuesday after work.

Hey thats great - I am also going to try acupuncture I think. I am just looking for one near me who specialized in fertility. :) I will do some more research. I have never been before. I am not a big believer in alternative medicine but If I understand correctly the science supports acupuncture.


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....:) 

Well it's was a BIG FAT FUCKING NO this morning,..AGAIN, grrrrrr....:)
Sorry about my lingo there lol

Barbs so sorry about your bfn too :hug:....... 
This just sucks soooo bad!
I get that your sd coming round is salt rub...and seeing your hubby ingauging soo much too...I feel for you barb.

Wow black liners are out! I like this.....may have to google some later lol...
And the colour change has had me thinking....how would that work I wonder :wako:

He he peach sketch- that's a new one! Lol love it!

I am bummed out to here...l just can't imagine getting a bfn any time soon here! And I am sooo angry too......I don't know why I am! So confused!....
I keep telling myself there's only hope (aswell as every flaming trick in the dam book!) 
I am popping pills like a fecking junkie ...drinking water like its going out of fashion ...
Peeing on sticks like an escapee from the nut house...trawling the Internet for that mirricle info and just in general waisting my time very fecking month!...
Oh well there's next month to I suppose!

Hay.....Chinese medicine.....yep heard ALOT about this too...all good stuff.....have actually given it some great consideration as to weather or not to try it....
I hear the acupuncture is great too...:thumbup:..... I'm such a wimpy with needles tho so I'm not sure if I would actually have to big balls to go and do it lol

Natalie...I agree with barbs on the bd-Ing!....altho if you get it in daily 4/5 days before o and day of o...is thee most important time of all.
Sperm can take up to 36 hrs to travel to destination...then has been known to service for up to 5 days waiting for eggy to join the party ...:thumbup:
Don't sweat love...I think you did a great job!...and thank gawsh oh listened to your worry and didn't patronise with his already made family....so sorry it had to be that way for you love :hug:
Yaye welcome to the tww.:happydance: I hope it dosent drag for you Hun.:)

Meg-noticed a difference with cm yet?

Hmmmm I sure hope chere ok....she hasn't been on in a while.if your reading this love I hope your ok and everything is alright :thumbup:

Mommaplus did you get any answers at the doctors? I hope it's all ok for you .
Ashley how about you? :) 

Well I'm going to drag my moany bum to bed and veg out with a DVD or a film othe telly....oh the joys of crummy tv ...:)
I fancy chocolate.,......And peanut butter on toast!...followed by a nice grand old cuppa tea.
Wow so exciting! NOT! Lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies....:)
> 
> Well it's was a BIG FAT FUCKING NO this morning,..AGAIN, grrrrrr....:)
> Sorry about my lingo there lol
> 
> Barbs so sorry about your bfn too :hug:.......
> This just sucks soooo bad!
> I get that your sd coming round is salt rub...and seeing your hubby ingauging soo much too...I feel for you barb.
> 
> Wow black liners are out! I like this.....may have to google some later lol...
> And the colour change has had me thinking....how would that work I wonder :wako:
> 
> He he peach sketch- that's a new one! Lol love it!
> 
> I am bummed out to here...l just can't imagine getting a bfn any time soon here! And I am sooo angry too......I don't know why I am! So confused!....
> I keep telling myself there's only hope (aswell as every flaming trick in the dam book!)
> I am popping pills like a fecking junkie ...drinking water like its going out of fashion ...
> Peeing on sticks like an escapee from the nut house...trawling the Internet for that mirricle info and just in general waisting my time very fecking month!...
> Oh well there's next month to I suppose!
> 
> Hay.....Chinese medicine.....yep heard ALOT about this too...all good stuff.....have actually given it some great consideration as to weather or not to try it....
> I hear the acupuncture is great too...:thumbup:..... I'm such a wimpy with needles tho so I'm not sure if I would actually have to big balls to go and do it lol
> 
> Natalie...I agree with barbs on the bd-Ing!....altho if you get it in daily 4/5 days before o and day of o...is thee most important time of all.
> Sperm can take up to 36 hrs to travel to destination...then has been known to service for up to 5 days waiting for eggy to join the party ...:thumbup:
> Don't sweat love...I think you did a great job!...and thank gawsh oh listened to your worry and didn't patronise with his already made family....so sorry it had to be that way for you love :hug:
> Yaye welcome to the tww.:happydance: I hope it dosent drag for you Hun.:)
> 
> Meg-noticed a difference with cm yet?
> 
> Hmmmm I sure hope chere ok....she hasn't been on in a while.if your reading this love I hope your ok and everything is alright :thumbup:
> 
> Mommaplus did you get any answers at the doctors? I hope it's all ok for you .
> Ashley how about you? :)
> 
> Well I'm going to drag my moany bum to bed and veg out with a DVD or a film othe telly....oh the joys of crummy tv ...:)
> I fancy chocolate.,......And peanut butter on toast!...followed by a nice grand old cuppa tea.
> Wow so exciting! NOT! Lol
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat I am sorry about your BFN Ughhhhhhhhhh rant away!!!!! You are 100% entitled to that.. I am really sorry. This summer has to bring some dust our way soon, how lame!!

and no i havent noticed a difference in CM yet - maybe i am not taking enough - 2 in the morning it what I am doing. Maybe i should doubleup???

give yourself a day to mope - you always pick up again quickly - lets hold eachother up so we can move onto the next fackk

xoxoxooxoxox bug hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

And yes, where are Momma, Ashley, and Chere? I hope you gals are doing well... drop us a line when you can

I was thinking about butterflywolf I think she would have given birth by now

xoxoxoxxo

COME ON :dust: you stupid fairy give us some fucking dust already lol

oops did I say that outloud?


----------



## crazy84

Hey chicks!!! I am still checking in on y'all and reading up!! So sorry about all the bfns!!! It blows!!!!! Well I have no idea when i ovulated this cycle because I am not trying....I do know that my boobs are hurting...lol so it had to be recently.... Got in a good amount of bding last week.... So who knows.... Guess I will probably waist some tests just to see since I have 50 of them. Lmao!! Not expecting much though.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks nat it is already dragging lol but i will keep busy and power through, sorry about the bfn when is af due? I am so sorry you girls have to go through this month after month, i dont think i would have the strength to go on but then again i guess you have to find it, are you taking anything to increase ewcm? I was wondering if i should take something to increase mine because i have'nt noticed any this cycle to be honest, hope your holding up ok xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Is gas a symptom of ovulation if so why lol it is so annoying x


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Hey chicks!!! I am still checking in on y'all and reading up!! So sorry about all the bfns!!! It blows!!!!! Well I have no idea when i ovulated this cycle because I am not trying....I do know that my boobs are hurting...lol so it had to be recently.... Got in a good amount of bding last week.... So who knows.... Guess I will probably waist some tests just to see since I have 50 of them. Lmao!! Not expecting much though.

Hey you! Good to hear from you :) Are you planning on trying next cycle? Takin it easy for now or what? xx


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Thanks nat it is already dragging lol but i will keep busy and power through, sorry about the bfn when is af due? I am so sorry you girls have to go through this month after month, i dont think i would have the strength to go on but then again i guess you have to find it, are you taking anything to increase ewcm? I was wondering if i should take something to increase mine because i have'nt noticed any this cycle to be honest, hope your holding up ok xxx

Its a lot harder if you dont have anyone to talk to about it, thats for sure - I dont know what I would do without these ladies...

We somehow pick up every month and move onto the next :) 

We are all taking fishoil for EWCM actually - Me, Barb and Nat at least. I was taking EPO (evening primrose oil) until this month and then switched to fish oil.


----------



## natjenson

Yep nat I second this....fish oils are the bomb!....lol....tmi but tonight's cm is "flowing" lol
Slight wardrobe malfunction going on here he he...ewwwww lol
Oh and af due Saturday (I think lol)

Meg I'm on the high strength ones...1000mg....1 shot and it's done...but phew it's hard to swallow lol... I got 150 today for £3.50 - barrrrrrgain woohoo.:)


Yaye Ashley nice to hear from you gal...glad your ok. :thumbup:
Good luck Hun.:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Were did u get them from nat, any certain brand i should try? I definatly wana try some lol x


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Were did u get them from nat, any certain brand i should try? I definatly wana try some lol x

The ones I got today were from the range...
But you can get them from boots superdrug-supermarkets- pharmacys ...
They can be a lil pricey sometimes...and make sure you don't get the cod liver ones! Big no no.bad for ttc...
It's got to be made up off fish body :thumbup:
:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey chicks!!! I am still checking in on y'all and reading up!! So sorry about all the bfns!!! It blows!!!!! Well I have no idea when i ovulated this cycle because I am not trying....I do know that my boobs are hurting...lol so it had to be recently.... Got in a good amount of bding last week.... So who knows.... Guess I will probably waist some tests just to see since I have 50 of them. Lmao!! Not expecting much though.
> 
> Hey you! Good to hear from you :) Are you planning on trying next cycle? Takin it easy for now or what? xxClick to expand...

I am planning to try next cycle!! This cycle I just wanted to skinny up for my highschool reunion this weekend.... unfortunatley beer may have gotten in the way of that. Hahahaha not sure that I lost any weight at all!


----------



## Petzy

Well ladies today I definitely noticed an increase in cm. tmi but I went to washroom and the toilet paper kind of glided haha I was like woweeeee hope that's good. 

I hope I have the right fish oils. It's fish oil with Alaskan salmon etc. I thought I saw online that was fine.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Meg,
> 
> nope not a good distraction...it's a salt rub in wound. dunno to understand unless your a step-parent trying to get pregnant but seeing a kid your husband had with an idiot & doting over her is hard when for the 18th month, you're not pregnant....again.
> seeing that he still gets to be daddy is also hard. its just not a fun place to be in.
> Anyway seems they'll come to the house for boxes while he's off next week. I like that idea the best. I'm not in preggers company mood at all.
> 
> Got the call from the clinic & its negative for sure.
> I've decided to set up an appointment for DH for the DNA Fragmentation test on his sperm. WE haven't done that yet. So hopefully we can have those results for Aug 20th regroup with the RE.
> 
> That makes sense to me - I didnt think of it that way - I know I have read you say something like that before but I get it now. I think I would feel the same way in your shoes.
> 
> I am glad your friends are coming next week instead.... one less thing to dread!
> 
> DNA fragmentation? would that analyze if there was an issue with sperm that a regular analysis couldnt catch?
> 
> I am sorry about the BFN Barb. I cant even imagine that phone call even when you know what the answer is. Its almost like - dont call me unless its positive, right? xoxoxoClick to expand...

I love the kiddo but yeah its not easy to see your husband knocked up a bitch no problem LOL...anyway :wacko:

DNA Fragmentation is to analyze the sperm & make sure there is no major issue w/his DNA that could be the cause of why my eggy's aren't being fertilized or implanted after fertilization. Apparently this is a big one to look out for when you've been trying for a long time. It's around $260 to do it. We are getting the test done this Friday so I hope by Aug 20th the results are in & we can move fwd b/c I think that would be one of the next steps. I want to be 1 step ahead.

Yeah lol...you got it lady. That call is like the nail in coffin even when you know. Because there is always some tiny hope that you're wrong.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Well ladies today I definitely noticed an increase in cm. tmi but I went to washroom and the toilet paper kind of glided haha I was like woweeeee hope that's good.
> 
> I hope I have the right fish oils. It's fish oil with Alaskan salmon etc. I thought I saw online that was fine.

That's excellent! You're getting your EWCM!!! WHAOOO
It makes my CM very watery & within days of taking it. It's great. 
I'll have to be sure to take it religiously in August since we're trying on our own.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Oh & the last thing I'm going to try alternatively unless smth new develops is acupuncture & Chinese medicine. I've heard & read good things. Also this practitioner is supposed to be very good & specializes in Fertility. So I have an appointment with her Tuesday after work.
> 
> Hey thats great - I am also going to try acupuncture I think. I am just looking for one near me who specialized in fertility. :) I will do some more research. I have never been before. I am not a big believer in alternative medicine but If I understand correctly the science supports acupuncture.Click to expand...

I'm huge on alternative meds too...been going to natropath's for years.
I found a person who's highly recommended in Toronto. She also specializes in Chinese medicine so I'm curious to see what she says. There's a fertility book I found on Amazon which is about Chinese Medicine & curing Infertility with it. I have it on hold at the library. It woudl sorta be in conjunction with what I'm going to try & I want to educate myself. The herbs you buy at a Chinese herbalist in China Town...and it should be relatively inexpensive.
I did acupuncture early this year with my IUI but didn't help. I also question the practitioner who was doing it. But Chinese Meds & Acupuncture, why not. My Tibetian herbs were not awesome tasting & I hear this is worse. Oh gawd...


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies....:)
> 
> Well it's was a BIG FAT FUCKING NO this morning,..AGAIN, grrrrrr....:)
> Sorry about my lingo there lol
> 
> Barbs so sorry about your bfn too :hug:.......
> This just sucks soooo bad!
> I get that your sd coming round is salt rub...and seeing your hubby ingauging soo much too...I feel for you barb.
> 
> Wow black liners are out! I like this.....may have to google some later lol...
> And the colour change has had me thinking....how would that work I wonder :wako:
> 
> He he peach sketch- that's a new one! Lol love it!
> 
> I am bummed out to here...l just can't imagine getting a bfn any time soon here! And I am sooo angry too......I don't know why I am! So confused!....
> I keep telling myself there's only hope (aswell as every flaming trick in the dam book!)
> I am popping pills like a fecking junkie ...drinking water like its going out of fashion ...
> Peeing on sticks like an escapee from the nut house...trawling the Internet for that mirricle info and just in general waisting my time very fecking month!...
> Oh well there's next month to I suppose!
> 
> Hay.....Chinese medicine.....yep heard ALOT about this too...all good stuff.....have actually given it some great consideration as to weather or not to try it....
> I hear the acupuncture is great too...:thumbup:..... I'm such a wimpy with needles tho so I'm not sure if I would actually have to big balls to go and do it lol
> 
> Natalie...I agree with barbs on the bd-Ing!....altho if you get it in daily 4/5 days before o and day of o...is thee most important time of all.
> Sperm can take up to 36 hrs to travel to destination...then has been known to service for up to 5 days waiting for eggy to join the party ...:thumbup:
> Don't sweat love...I think you did a great job!...and thank gawsh oh listened to your worry and didn't patronise with his already made family....so sorry it had to be that way for you love :hug:
> Yaye welcome to the tww.:happydance: I hope it dosent drag for you Hun.:)
> 
> Meg-noticed a difference with cm yet?
> 
> Hmmmm I sure hope chere ok....she hasn't been on in a while.if your reading this love I hope your ok and everything is alright :thumbup:
> 
> Mommaplus did you get any answers at the doctors? I hope it's all ok for you .
> Ashley how about you? :)
> 
> Well I'm going to drag my moany bum to bed and veg out with a DVD or a film othe telly....oh the joys of crummy tv ...:)
> I fancy chocolate.,......And peanut butter on toast!...followed by a nice grand old cuppa tea.
> Wow so exciting! NOT! Lol
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Oh hun all I can say is hang in there, big hugs to you & welcome to the club. I've been there so many times. Eventually you'll start to get numb. Before Harry, was there a point you sorta got numb & just went on with your days not thinking anything would happen??

Well I'd say try the alternative Nat. I will try it & let you know how it goes. I didn't succeed with Tibetian herbs. Even the ones he gave me specifically for conception but Chinese Meds should be good.

here is the book I already spoke of:

https://www.amazon.ca/Infertility-C...d=1375313706&sr=8-7&keywords=infertility+book

I have it on hold at the library but contemplating just buying it. It should go with the treatments I'm about to embark on.

Well I've decided to take a 'mental health day' tomorrow from work & watch horrible TV & movies all faking day. I am in a "i dont give a shit" mood & I need a day to myself.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies....:)
> 
> Well it's was a BIG FAT FUCKING NO this morning,..AGAIN, grrrrrr....:)
> Sorry about my lingo there lol
> 
> Barbs so sorry about your bfn too :hug:.......
> This just sucks soooo bad!
> I get that your sd coming round is salt rub...and seeing your hubby ingauging soo much too...I feel for you barb.
> 
> Wow black liners are out! I like this.....may have to google some later lol...
> And the colour change has had me thinking....how would that work I wonder :wako:
> 
> He he peach sketch- that's a new one! Lol love it!
> 
> I am bummed out to here...l just can't imagine getting a bfn any time soon here! And I am sooo angry too......I don't know why I am! So confused!....
> I keep telling myself there's only hope (aswell as every flaming trick in the dam book!)
> I am popping pills like a fecking junkie ...drinking water like its going out of fashion ...
> Peeing on sticks like an escapee from the nut house...trawling the Internet for that mirricle info and just in general waisting my time very fecking month!...
> Oh well there's next month to I suppose!
> 
> Hay.....Chinese medicine.....yep heard ALOT about this too...all good stuff.....have actually given it some great consideration as to weather or not to try it....
> I hear the acupuncture is great too...:thumbup:..... I'm such a wimpy with needles tho so I'm not sure if I would actually have to big balls to go and do it lol
> 
> Natalie...I agree with barbs on the bd-Ing!....altho if you get it in daily 4/5 days before o and day of o...is thee most important time of all.
> Sperm can take up to 36 hrs to travel to destination...then has been known to service for up to 5 days waiting for eggy to join the party ...:thumbup:
> Don't sweat love...I think you did a great job!...and thank gawsh oh listened to your worry and didn't patronise with his already made family....so sorry it had to be that way for you love :hug:
> Yaye welcome to the tww.:happydance: I hope it dosent drag for you Hun.:)
> 
> Meg-noticed a difference with cm yet?
> 
> Hmmmm I sure hope chere ok....she hasn't been on in a while.if your reading this love I hope your ok and everything is alright :thumbup:
> 
> Mommaplus did you get any answers at the doctors? I hope it's all ok for you .
> Ashley how about you? :)
> 
> Well I'm going to drag my moany bum to bed and veg out with a DVD or a film othe telly....oh the joys of crummy tv ...:)
> I fancy chocolate.,......And peanut butter on toast!...followed by a nice grand old cuppa tea.
> Wow so exciting! NOT! Lol
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Oh hun all I can say is hang in there, big hugs to you & welcome to the club. I've been there so many times. Eventually you'll start to get numb. Before Harry, was there a point you sorta got numb & just went on with your days not thinking anything would happen??
> 
> Well I'd say try the alternative Nat. I will try it & let you know how it goes. I didn't succeed with Tibetian herbs. Even the ones he gave me specifically for conception but Chinese Meds should be good.
> 
> here is the book I already spoke of:
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Infertility-C...d=1375313706&sr=8-7&keywords=infertility+book
> 
> I have it on hold at the library but contemplating just buying it. It should go with the treatments I'm about to embark on.
> 
> Well I've decided to take a 'mental health day' tomorrow from work & watch horrible TV & movies all faking day. I am in a "i dont give a shit" mood & I need a day to myself.Click to expand...

Hey we all need those days. I think it's just what the doctor ordered. I should do that soon too lol xoxo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies today I definitely noticed an increase in cm. tmi but I went to washroom and the toilet paper kind of glided haha I was like woweeeee hope that's good.
> 
> I hope I have the right fish oils. It's fish oil with Alaskan salmon etc. I thought I saw online that was fine.
> 
> That's excellent! You're getting your EWCM!!! WHAOOO
> It makes my CM very watery & within days of taking it. It's great.
> I'll have to be sure to take it religiously in August since we're trying on our own.Click to expand...

I hope so! Starting to enter my fertile days tomorrow so would be nice to have any extra help.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Oh & the last thing I'm going to try alternatively unless smth new develops is acupuncture & Chinese medicine. I've heard & read good things. Also this practitioner is supposed to be very good & specializes in Fertility. So I have an appointment with her Tuesday after work.
> 
> Hey thats great - I am also going to try acupuncture I think. I am just looking for one near me who specialized in fertility. :) I will do some more research. I have never been before. I am not a big believer in alternative medicine but If I understand correctly the science supports acupuncture.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm huge on alternative meds too...been going to natropath's for years.
> I found a person who's highly recommended in Toronto. She also specializes in Chinese medicine so I'm curious to see what she says. There's a fertility book I found on Amazon which is about Chinese Medicine & curing Infertility with it. I have it on hold at the library. It woudl sorta be in conjunction with what I'm going to try & I want to educate myself. The herbs you buy at a Chinese herbalist in China Town...and it should be relatively inexpensive.
> I did acupuncture early this year with my IUI but didn't help. I also question the practitioner who was doing it. But Chinese Meds & Acupuncture, why not. My Tibetian herbs were not awesome tasting & I hear this is worse. Oh gawd...Click to expand...

Interesting.... I have never looked into it before but with this TTC stuff I will never say never again lol. You'll have to let us know what the book says when you get it. Xx


----------



## karevet

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Oh & the last thing I'm going to try alternatively unless smth new develops is acupuncture & Chinese medicine. I've heard & read good things. Also this practitioner is supposed to be very good & specializes in Fertility. So I have an appointment with her Tuesday after work.
> 
> Hey thats great - I am also going to try acupuncture I think. I am just looking for one near me who specialized in fertility. :) I will do some more research. I have never been before. I am not a big believer in alternative medicine but If I understand correctly the science supports acupuncture.Click to expand...

Just popping in quick (y'all know I'm a lurker, right?) I'm a huge fan of acupuncture (I'm a vet, not really big on alternative medicine either, but acupuncture is pretty amazing). Not that I'm a good example, because I lost both of my pregnancies, but both times I got pregnant, I had acupuncture on my lh surge day and one week later for implantation. I saw an acupuncturist who specializes in reproduction. It wasn't cheap, $80 each visit, but it worked for me. I'm going to try it again this cycle. I also take maca and FertilAid.

Good luck everyone!
Kare


----------



## Nataliieexo

natjenson said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> Were did u get them from nat, any certain brand i should try? I definatly wana try some lol x
> 
> The ones I got today were from the range...
> But you can get them from boots superdrug-supermarkets- pharmacys ...
> They can be a lil pricey sometimes...and make sure you don't get the cod liver ones! Big no no.bad for ttc...
> It's got to be made up off fish body :thumbup:
> :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thank you i will take a look, well actually i will see if i get af then if theres a next cycle try bd less but everyday because i do think all the bd'ing might have dried me up in there to be fair, then if i have a cycle after that i will try the fish oil xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I really had doubts in my mind that i had a surge and didnt ovulate, but im positive with the gassiness i did, i would never have put ovulation and gas together to be honest i've been like this since the day before ovulation and didnt find out it was related until yesterday lol xxx


----------



## natjenson

Morning all :) 
14 dpo now. Still bfns...think I'm out here I have a few cramps going on this morning...af due in 2 days...oh well shit happens!

Barbs you are so right...it got so bad with every month that passed by and not being pregnant...in the end I did get very numb to it all....at the same time I walked around with a heavy but empty heart ache...smiling politely when I hear of a new pregnancy with my friends or family and crying when I got home :( .....I swear I won't got there again...them were some depressing days....

I think in the end I just plodded along and lost faith in it ever happening.
It would cause some tension between oH and I too...I would have days were I would take it out on him or vice versa and we would row....
But we always relised sticking together through our ttc journey and being united was so important...blaming each other really was no good..
I did have days where I would imagine if he left me and got with sombody else would he get his new girlfriend knocked up?....ugh the torment...thank gawsh that never happened...I think I just got scared and paranoid .

I'm at the stage at the moment where it's still upsetting but I'm all out of ideas and I have to just go with the flow and hope that we have covered everything...then when it comes to 14/15 dpo I get abit pha! Wth! Why why why! Lol

I'm going to try a prayer candle this cycle...jeez ill try anything at this point lol...

Meg...Yaye cm has landed :happydance:

Ashley...hope you have a great time at your reunion love...and don't be worried about your diet...I think you looked great in your pic.:flower:

Natalie...2dpo Yaye....:).... Try and keep busy Hun....when will you start testing?....how long is your estimated lp?
The earlier you test the more you wind yourself up lol...trust me I am a perfect example.....I am going to try to not test at all till af is due or late!.....less anguish and no ambiguous results ...:thumbup:
I wish you all the best Hun ok.:) 

Well ladies I will be back later with updates so I hope you all have a good day :thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am not testing until the day before af is due, my esitmated lp is 14 days but i have no idea to be honest this month is supposed to be about learning my cycles so i guess i will wait it out lol bet i will end up testing before that i have little patience lol 

Sorry about the bfn hang in there, hopefully you all have your bfp by xmas that would be lovely me included i'd love that xxx


----------



## barbikins

@Meg, I've decided to take the day off :) yahoo! Dawson's Creek here I come :) And some bad movies.
BTW I bought the book on Amazon last night. It's only $14 & the reviews on it are great...ladies you may wanna have a look. I'm at 18 months, tried everything & at a point I'll try some thing new if it means it helps. So maybe worth looking into yourselves?
And Meg, do it...take a day off from those @ssholes at work & have a 'you' day...all about, you!

Nat I read your last post & I totally get it. I'm feeling the way you felt. The pretend smile while inside I'm going "make this stop!!" but I am good at hiding my emotions. I don't cry much about this. I had a lot of trouble a while back & had some melt downs but I really am feeling a bit numb. I can't imagine you went through that for 7 years. That's not easy. And I'm sure it made you & your man stronger.
So Nat, TTC aside, are you in wedding planning mode or what?! :)


----------



## Petzy

karevet said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Oh & the last thing I'm going to try alternatively unless smth new develops is acupuncture & Chinese medicine. I've heard & read good things. Also this practitioner is supposed to be very good & specializes in Fertility. So I have an appointment with her Tuesday after work.
> 
> Hey thats great - I am also going to try acupuncture I think. I am just looking for one near me who specialized in fertility. :) I will do some more research. I have never been before. I am not a big believer in alternative medicine but If I understand correctly the science supports acupuncture.Click to expand...
> 
> Just popping in quick (y'all know I'm a lurker, right?) I'm a huge fan of acupuncture (I'm a vet, not really big on alternative medicine either, but acupuncture is pretty amazing). Not that I'm a good example, because I lost both of my pregnancies, but both times I got pregnant, I had acupuncture on my lh surge day and one week later for implantation. I saw an acupuncturist who specializes in reproduction. It wasn't cheap, $80 each visit, but it worked for me. I'm going to try it again this cycle. I also take maca and FertilAid.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> KareClick to expand...

Kare I havent seen you in ages :) Thanks for popping in and posting that. I am very sorry for your losses and wish you the best of luck this cycle :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

karevet said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Oh & the last thing I'm going to try alternatively unless smth new develops is acupuncture & Chinese medicine. I've heard & read good things. Also this practitioner is supposed to be very good & specializes in Fertility. So I have an appointment with her Tuesday after work.
> 
> Hey thats great - I am also going to try acupuncture I think. I am just looking for one near me who specialized in fertility. :) I will do some more research. I have never been before. I am not a big believer in alternative medicine but If I understand correctly the science supports acupuncture.Click to expand...
> 
> Just popping in quick (y'all know I'm a lurker, right?) I'm a huge fan of acupuncture (I'm a vet, not really big on alternative medicine either, but acupuncture is pretty amazing). Not that I'm a good example, because I lost both of my pregnancies, but both times I got pregnant, I had acupuncture on my lh surge day and one week later for implantation. I saw an acupuncturist who specializes in reproduction. It wasn't cheap, $80 each visit, but it worked for me. I'm going to try it again this cycle. I also take maca and FertilAid.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> KareClick to expand...

Hey Hun,

I'm also sorry to hear about your losses. Are you going to be seeking out an RE to find out why you're having miscarriages?
I'm on Maca too....have been for a while. I won't mess with FertilAid...I read if your cycle is regular not to touch it.
I wish you so much luck & I hope you get a sticky bean that sticks for 9 months FX


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> @Meg, I've decided to take the day off :) yahoo! Dawson's Creek here I come :) And some bad movies.
> BTW I bought the book on Amazon last night. It's only $14 & the reviews on it are great...ladies you may wanna have a look. I'm at 18 months, tried everything & at a point I'll try some thing new if it means it helps. So maybe worth looking into yourselves?
> And Meg, do it...take a day off from those @ssholes at work & have a 'you' day...all about, you!
> 
> Nat I read your last post & I totally get it. I'm feeling the way you felt. The pretend smile while inside I'm going "make this stop!!" but I am good at hiding my emotions. I don't cry much about this. I had a lot of trouble a while back & had some melt downs but I really am feeling a bit numb. I can't imagine you went through that for 7 years. That's not easy. And I'm sure it made you & your man stronger.
> So Nat, TTC aside, are you in wedding planning mode or what?! :)

Yes! Dawsons! LOL.... I loved watching all of the seasons all over again recently... it was fun haha... I always watch series on my treadmill so I can go from one episode to the next and keep going. right now on the tread I am watching Prison Break - I am on season 1 but its OK so far.... I will stick with it for now. I am also watching a new Netflix show called Orange is the New Black - DH and I are obsessed! is is an awesome show.... almost done the season :(

I hope you have a great relaxing day at home Barbs! 

As for what you and Nat are saying about numbness in TTC - I am still in the up and down phase.... I can go a few cycles feeling numb and then I get reinvested emotionally again for a bit - it goes up and down for me. Right now I am in an emotional phase again. I want it to happen. the infection is gone - gave me new hope - my friend got pg who was trying as long as me - also renewed hope. I just am feeling impatient...and worried.


----------



## Petzy

CD10 for me, starting my OPKS's today. We BD this morning so off to a good start on my fertile days lol

xx


----------



## Petzy

I got an email - I have a phone interview today for one of the jobs I applied to... had to tell work I have a dr appt and need to leave for 45 min... even though it will probably take 10 minutes lol

nervous but its just an initial call so i need to chill....


----------



## Nataliieexo

Petzy said:


> I got an email - I have a phone interview today for one of the jobs I applied to... had to tell work I have a dr appt and need to leave for 45 min... even though it will probably take 10 minutes lol
> 
> nervous but its just an initial call so i need to chill....

Good luck with the phone interview :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Argh i have done so much today my back is killing, thankfully the gas seems to be wearing off, i am off to watch my oh play guitar as part of a band in a pub tonight with his mum brothers, brothers girlfriends, should be fun and a nice distraction, no alcohol for me though lol xx


----------



## barbikins

Good luck hun! What's the job??
Glad to hear you got a quick response. 

And I'm crossing my fingers for your month! I'm still waiting for AF...I'm spotting and cramping so I suspect its today.


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> I got an email - I have a phone interview today for one of the jobs I applied to... had to tell work I have a dr appt and need to leave for 45 min... even though it will probably take 10 minutes lol
> 
> nervous but its just an initial call so i need to chill....
> 
> Good luck with the phone interview :)Click to expand...

Thanks Natalie :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Good luck hun! What's the job??
> Glad to hear you got a quick response.
> 
> And I'm crossing my fingers for your month! I'm still waiting for AF...I'm spotting and cramping so I suspect its today.

Hi Barbs,

Is it with the WSIB actually.. an Adjudicator... a lot of the skills and work I have done at my current job are transferrable and there are some similarities. I would love a government job... we will see it is just a phone call but I am nervous regardless!

I hope stupid AF shows soon Barb so you can get on with it... are you somewhat looking forward to a natural cycle? Maybe a bit less stressful - and hey you can sleep in??

I am crossing fingers for this month too :( It would be just great... lets hope I can get in a few BD this weekends - odds are better because DH is off for an extra day so we get more time together.


----------



## Petzy

bam... got through to round 2 lol... woo. Have to write a government competency exam in Toronto next week ahh - guess I am calling in sick...


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well i had a good night, 1 pint of coke and i feel like someone has repeatedly kicked me in the back and its about to snap, this is not good my kidneys must really have something wrong with them :/ xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Good luck on the job meg! We're rooting for you!!


----------



## barbikins

Yay Meg! Awesome. Good luck :)))

Well its less stressful doing iui but you're right. Month off of being poked and stuff. I just wish we weren't camping with SD on my fertile week. Go figure.


----------



## Nataliieexo

3dpo yey its slowly moving long lol im off holiday clothes shopping in town soon i am shattered though i slept through my alarm for 35mins which was blaring a really annoying song in my ear lol must have been tired, i still am but i must crack on xx


----------



## barbikins

Nataliiee,.where are you going on holiday?
Good luck buying new. Clothes :).and good luck this cycle!

Well ladies I've still not got AF....wtf. Spotting started Wednesday but still nothing. Argh!!!!


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Good luck on the job meg! We're rooting for you!!

Thanks Talia,

How are you? Hows the bean? any MSickness? xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Yay Meg! Awesome. Good luck :)))
> 
> Well its less stressful doing iui but you're right. Month off of being poked and stuff. I just wish we weren't camping with SD on my fertile week. Go figure.

Thanks Barb... I remembered I have a friend who works there and I emailed her last night - turns out she works in the exact job I am applying for LOL so I am picking her brain! I used to work with her at my current job, and we went to Mac together,so she is a great contact.

I hear you re camping on the fertile week - time to get creative - dining tent anyone???


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies,

fertile day 2, CD11, and we BD again this morning - I am happy about that! Now if we can do sat and sun and maybe monday too I would be thrilled... or every other worst case!

Barb that is strange about AF.. usually you have it by now.. Lets hope she shows today so you can move onto CD1 xoxo


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you and i am going to gran canaria at the end of september, i managed to get some clothes, i'm shattered i have loads to do in so little time so not much time to think about the tww today :)


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Thank you and i am going to gran canaria at the end of september, i managed to get some clothes, i'm shattered i have loads to do in so little time so not much time to think about the tww today :)

Best of luck this cycle Natalie.. it is only your first so try to take it easy :) Keep busy and take a break from the forums when needed - the 2ww drags! xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you, i think i will be taking a break over the weekend so me and oh can have some us time and not think about it, i know i feel as if the past 3 days have dragged except today seems to have flown by, if only i could have a shopping trip everyday lol xx


----------



## barbikins

Meg what a coincidence. So it's HER job?!! What a small.world! I hope it works out for you :). I think you're doing a great job just to just keep moving forward with life. I am done keeping my life on hold. If pregnancy gets in the way I will just figure it out you know?

Aaaaand AF showed moments after that post lol. Go figure. I believe I'll be ovulating towards the end of the trip and when we are back. I was going to not use OPK but contemplating if I do use it so I'm not too stressed about getting it in on the picnic bench lol.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey thanks for asking meg! Been doing pretty good, been working lots so just tired out! Had a few bad days of sickness, alternating days of morning and evening sickness lol but I think it's getting better have my actual 12 week scan next thurs , so counting that down!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg what a coincidence. So it's HER job?!! What a small.world! I hope it works out for you :). I think you're doing a great job just to just keep moving forward with life. I am done keeping my life on hold. If pregnancy gets in the way I will just figure it out you know?
> 
> Aaaaand AF showed moments after that post lol. Go figure. I believe I'll be ovulating towards the end of the trip and when we are back. I was going to not use OPK but contemplating if I do use it so I'm not too stressed about getting it in on the picnic bench lol.

haha good call re picnic bench... LOL!

Yes small world indeed.. If I end up pg soon I have to evaluate then but I aint waiting for that because these opportunities dont come along often


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey thanks for asking meg! Been doing pretty good, been working lots so just tired out! Had a few bad days of sickness, alternating days of morning and evening sickness lol but I think it's getting better have my actual 12 week scan next thurs , so counting that down!

12 weeks already wow I cant believe it! Glad that the sickness has improved - I know it must be hard. Let us know how the scan goes!
xx have a great weekend


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies :) 15 dpo! Nadda!......had another line/evap today- what a bummer eh!
So just sat in the waiting room for af now....dum dum dummmmm!

HEY MEG :) GREAT NEWS love.....I sure hope your 2nd stage in the interview goes well..major fx for you :) woohoo On the being too....Yaye....fd2 think your doing great :thumbup:

Barbs...sorry to hear about af! My turn now eh!....
Loving the alfresco jump action going here lol....
You know I don't think the opk idea is a bad one...at least you won't worry about "did we get our timing right ?"
The break is supposed to be all about "no worrys " eh.:)


Natalie...cool new clothes- I just love shopping now....in fact unless the money stops me first I can't drag myself out of the mall lol...
3dpo! :) ....see - its slowly getting there now...before you know it it will be 4 then 5 5then so on....great idea having some alone time with oh....good plan :thumbup:

Well ladies......I think I'm caught up ....altho I did do a quick scan through.....
I had to pull some punches with the workmen this morning (ha ha not literally)....my house is a disaster zone and I am not a happy bunny...I told them I want it finished by Tuesday latest!....flaming slackers!...

Oh almost forgot....yep barb I am in wedding planning mode ....:happydance: althoe I am only window shopping at the moment untill we make a date at the end of the summer..l.we are waiting for peters weekly bonus's to start.....we decided we will put that extra aside to save...Yaye....ha we are saving so many things at the moment....
We have also decided we are not going to fertillity specialist this year either! It's just not physically financially viable for us....we had to decided what was more important....(althoe I could argue untill the cows walk in about that one lol)-( he pulled the plug on me thoe!) for now anyway......we have 4 BIG family birthdays coming up...Xmas....wedding...housing issues...a family holiday next year AND fetillity!......oh and not to mention Harry's savings too....jeeeez its killing us lol...

Well ladies I hope you are all well...I'm sorry if I have forgot anyone...
I wish us all an August filled with bfp's! Yaye...now that would be great.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat i could shop all day everyday if i could for clothes that is i hate food shopping lol 

We had a good night last night allthough i started feeling exhausted around 7pm i could hardly keep my eyes open i managed to stay awake until 9pm then had something to eat and that gave me a energy boost i felt so crap but feeling ok today so far i think i am having a dvd lazy day today with oh after he has done the things he needs to do so if i dont manage to post today i will tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh and i had a dream af came early i half expected it to have when i woke up...weird to be honest i havent thought about it, i only glanced at the baby clothes part in a shop im usually in there in my element lol xx


----------



## Petzy

hey Nat! Good to hear from you It sounds like you are in a good place today. Despite stupid AF ugh! I am sorry she is on her way. It is good you have a lot to keep you busy though. It helps. :) 

So excited for your wedding planning that is great. Any ideas ? Do you expect to have it next year sometime? 

Xoxo have a great weekend


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....waiting for the beyatch to show her ugly face....no signs....cm is STILL in abundance (staange eh!)
Tests are negative so I know I'm out...:(
Want this slut to hurry the feck up so I can move on to the next cycle....lol

Had a bad evening here....just got back from A&E - Harry has a temperature of 39.4......scary stuff! They say he has a virus but I'm to keep a very close eye on him...so it's an all brighter for me tonight....I don't have to but I'd prefer knowing he is ok!....jeeeez I will be shattered tmr.:(
I hate to see him like this it's dreadful :(

Well ladies I hope you are all well...and having a good weekend.:) 

Natalie...I always reverse my dreams...so maybe that means you may get your bfp Hun....fx for you! :) 
Hope your DVD day is going well and yur having lots of fun too...:thumbup:

Oh and breaking news I hear.......Simon cowle the ole mucked has got some bird up the duffers......now that's a lil freaky considering I had that dream the other week about Simon being a new dad...eh .
Do do dooooo...


Barbs how are you holding up love? :) 
Meg how's your opks going? Ad the cm? Has. The fish oils lived up the dream yet? Lol

Chere - chere? Earth calling chere? Are you out there Hun? Hope yur ok :thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls! Hope everyone is well. I am enjoying the long weekend. DH was off today which is very rare so we did some errands and chores at home. Then we sat by the pool for a couple hours. We are going to dinner with my sister in law and her hubby tonight. (Barb - the keg) so I shall enjoy some yummy food and a bit of wine. 

I am on cd 12 , fertile day 3, and we bd again today so that's great. I'm sure we will again tomorrow because DH is off again. If it continues like this at least I know I did really well this month. Opks are getting darker too. Well see what tomorrow brings. 

Xo


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies....waiting for the beyatch to show her ugly face....no signs....cm is STILL in abundance (staange eh!)
> Tests are negative so I know I'm out...:(
> Want this slut to hurry the feck up so I can move on to the next cycle....lol
> 
> Had a bad evening here....just got back from A&E - Harry has a temperature of 39.4......scary stuff! They say he has a virus but I'm to keep a very close eye on him...so it's an all brighter for me tonight....I don't have to but I'd prefer knowing he is ok!....jeeeez I will be shattered tmr.:(
> I hate to see him like this it's dreadful :(
> 
> Well ladies I hope you are all well...and having a good weekend.:)
> 
> Natalie...I always reverse my dreams...so maybe that means you may get your bfp Hun....fx for you! :)
> Hope your DVD day is going well and yur having lots of fun too...:thumbup:
> 
> Oh and breaking news I hear.......Simon cowle the ole mucked has got some bird up the duffers......now that's a lil freaky considering I had that dream the other week about Simon being a new dad...eh .
> Do do dooooo...
> 
> 
> Barbs how are you holding up love? :)
> Meg how's your opks going? Ad the cm? Has. The fish oils lived up the dream yet? Lol
> 
> Chere - chere? Earth calling chere? Are you out there Hun? Hope yur ok :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat so sorry about little Harry I hope he is better quickly! Sending you both big hug xoxo poor little guy!

I know. I love Simon cowell though haha he is one of my British crushes!

And yes Nat now that you mention it the cm is good! Tmi but at one point today I felt a big gush of it ahh it was clear too so getting more fertile xx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> hey Nat! Good to hear from you It sounds like you are in a good place today. Despite stupid AF ugh! I am sorry she is on her way. It is good you have a lot to keep you busy though. It helps. :)
> 
> So excited for your wedding planning that is great. Any ideas ? Do you expect to have it next year sometime?
> 
> Xoxo have a great weekend

Hey you lol ....we posted same time he he....
Yeah I like the pastel colours...but I can't make my mind up yet...the lilacs and baby pinks and blues go well....but still fishing for ideas really....
As for a theme once we have set our date I think the theme will be easier to decide in...given the time of the year...:thumbup:

Yeah I'm in a relatively good place....being lest invested has been good for me this month...:flower:....just hating the timing tho...I won't mention the obvious :(
It sucks bu my poorly Harry is keeping me occupied....bless him...
I keep having butterfly's landing on my rosé that I planted just after my loss....
Like it's a lil sign.

Well hope all is going well with you and your cycle meg :thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hey Nat in replied to you again on the previous page at the bottom lol


I think it's nice you planted something after your loss. So sorry again Nat and I really hope this year brings us all some good luck xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I hope so, had a emotional day cried and stuff not for any reason in particular bloody hormones lol i hope your little boy is ok i bet thats scary i would be the same with the allnighter thing i panic xx


----------



## natjenson

So the witch has arrived...she is not in full force yet but I give it a couple of hours and she will be!...:(

So cd1 again....on to the next cycle!....
This month I will be NATTY- THE WITCH SLAYER,!!! - who's with me? Lol

So onto Harry...he still has a low fever I have managed to get his temperature down well...it's just keeping it down....I am pooped too....didn't realise allnighters were so hard in your 30's lol....ugh I'm feeling my age now...I just canny do it c'apin.:)

So hope you are all ok me petals...:thumbup:

Barbs how are you doing there? Did af hit full force yet? What cd are you now?. :(
Hope your ok.:hugs:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> So the witch has arrived...she is not in full force yet but I give it a couple of hours and she will be!...:(
> 
> So cd1 again....on to the next cycle!....
> This month I will be NATTY- THE WITCH SLAYER,!!! - who's with me? Lol
> 
> So onto Harry...he still has a low fever I have managed to get his temperature down well...it's just keeping it down....I am pooped too....didn't realise allnighters were so hard in your 30's lol....ugh I'm feeling my age now...I just canny do it c'apin.:)
> 
> So hope you are all ok me petals...:thumbup:
> 
> Barbs how are you doing there? Did af hit full force yet? What cd are you now?. :(
> Hope your ok.:hugs:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I love it Natty the witch slayer! Lol perfect

I am so glad Harry's fever is lower you must be exhausted!

Cd1 for you onto the next xox:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Hello !

Cd13 for me, fertile day 4. We bd again this am so we are 4 for 4! That makes me happy. Opks getting darker should probably be positive tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. 

Xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Glaf you managed to get his temp down, hopefully hes better soon.

Afm....i have had headaches on and off for a few days amd feeling tired quite alot i must not be getting enough sleep even with 8+ hours i love my sleep lol xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey girls how is everyone i had a dream i got a positive it was wierd compared to my early af dream the other day, i think i am going to test on friday i will be 10dpo then i want to hold off until af is due but i wont be able to lol x


----------



## natjenson

Helllllo there....:)
Have to go with cd1 again today....the with took her sweet time to show in full force....this morning was a a lovely supprise -NOT! 

So this is the last time I will entertain this bitch!... Well atleast for 9 months anyways lol....

I am feeling totally sorry for myself again today....ANOTHER cycle with no bfp...:(
I shall just have to plod this one out.

Well....i am thinking about returning to my gp to discus my ttw temps with her...I am little worried my temps are too high...and also I am going to argue my secondary fertillity issues with her and how I am not supposed to be entitled to any help!
I want to know why not! And push for somthing to be done about it....!.......
Surely I should atleast have a check up.

Well anyway I hope you are all ok.....
Natalie i hope the tww is treating you kindly love.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I hope you get success with your gp, its going ok the weekend flew for me but i dont have much planned for this week so its gona go slow, i am not symptom spotting unless i get something out of the ordinary happen to me which i doubt it will lol xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat, is the reason why they won't cover fertility consult for you because they say its secondary infertility? That makes no sense to me. I agree you should talk to your gp and try to get some answers. It feels good to be doing something about it.

So sorry about nasty bitch AF Nat. Xoxo


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I hope you get success with your gp, its going ok the weekend flew for me but i dont have much planned for this week so its gona go slow, i am not symptom spotting unless i get something out of the ordinary happen to me which i doubt it will lol xxx

Yes definitely try not to symptom spot until around the time AF is due at least. I am not great at taking my own advice though lol. The month I got my bfp I had a cold for my whole 2ww so if that happens again I will think it's a positive sign lol. It's hard!!


----------



## Petzy

Cd 14 for me. OPK should be positive today. I took one with fmu but it was a botched test so frustrating. I will take another one soon. Last day of the long weekend! Noooooo lol. I can't decide what to do. DH is back to work so I may clean a bit, do a workout , and then sit by the pool. Relaxing And much cheaper than shopping lol.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I havent really thought about it up until now its stuck on my mind lol however i think i am going to have a good clean out and get rid of crap i dont need to kill time lol xx


----------



## Petzy

We are 5 for 5 on fertile days lol so I am happy girl!


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Nat, is the reason why they won't cover fertility consult for you because they say its secondary infertility? That makes no sense to me. I agree you should talk to your gp and try to get some answers. It feels good to be doing something about it.
> 
> So sorry about nasty bitch AF Nat. Xoxo

Hi meg :) .....
Normally my doctor is great with everything...I'm lucky really as I have a good patient relationship and she has been on the whole journey with us what with ttc Harry....so she must know how I feel too....:(

When I spoke to her about finding out why it's taking so long again and that there MUST be somthing going.(hence why it took sooo long with Harry too) she just said that because we now have a child that we are not entitled to any "extra " help or investigations....to go private would be the best option....she recomended a great private hospital near by but when I researched them it seems they only do ivf treatment(no iui) no investigations.....so I reasearched some more and I could not find anything within a two hour drive.....that would be VERY difficult with Harry and monitoring....
So with the secondary infertility I brought this up with her when barbs pionted it out to me and she stated that if no bfp after 12 months of th prying then she can safely say we may be in that category - and as it turns out it dosnt make any difference being diagnosed as that's the end if the road for us when it comes to help....
We have been thinking about going to another clinic (unfortunately far away-with a nice break away whilst we're there )
However money is an issue for us at the moment....untill Peter gets his weekly bonus....then we can use some of that to help towards costs....

Gah! What a polavah he lol....

We decided to keep trying for a while longer and then BOTH of us go and argue our way into "some sort " of help after Xmas.....maybe a private doctor might be more helpful :wacko:

Ugh! I have painfully kidneys today ONTOP of af! The beyatch!.....I'm a poorly bunny today :( :cry: lol...I feel real sorry for myself here lol....:dohh:

Hope your opk is positive tonight meg.:thumbup:
Looks like you have covered really well love.:thumbup:
Sitting by the pool eh.....wish I was there...we have the miserable rain again...
May brighten up again tmr...hope so anyways lol...

Hope your ok meg back again laterz...:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Nat, is the reason why they won't cover fertility consult for you because they say its secondary infertility? That makes no sense to me. I agree you should talk to your gp and try to get some answers. It feels good to be doing something about it.
> 
> So sorry about nasty bitch AF Nat. Xoxo
> 
> Hi meg :) .....
> Normally my doctor is great with everything...I'm lucky really as I have a good patient relationship and she has been on the whole journey with us what with ttc Harry....so she must know how I feel too....:(
> 
> When I spoke to her about finding out why it's taking so long again and that there MUST be somthing going.(hence why it took sooo long with Harry too) she just said that because we now have a child that we are not entitled to any "extra " help or investigations....to go private would be the best option....she recomended a great private hospital near by but when I researched them it seems they only do ivf treatment(no iui) no investigations.....so I reasearched some more and I could not find anything within a two hour drive.....that would be VERY difficult with Harry and monitoring....
> So with the secondary infertility I brought this up with her when barbs pionted it out to me and she stated that if no bfp after 12 months of th prying then she can safely say we may be in that category - and as it turns out it dosnt make any difference being diagnosed as that's the end if the road for us when it comes to help....
> We have been thinking about going to another clinic (unfortunately far away-with a nice break away whilst we're there )
> However money is an issue for us at the moment....untill Peter gets his weekly bonus....then we can use some of that to help towards costs....
> 
> Gah! What a polavah he lol....
> 
> We decided to keep trying for a while longer and then BOTH of us go and argue our way into "some sort " of help after Xmas.....maybe a private doctor might be more helpful :wacko:
> 
> Ugh! I have painfully kidneys today ONTOP of af! The beyatch!.....I'm a poorly bunny today :( :cry: lol...I feel real sorry for myself here lol....:dohh:
> 
> Hope your opk is positive tonight meg.:thumbup:
> Looks like you have covered really well love.:thumbup:
> Sitting by the pool eh.....wish I was there...we have the miserable rain again...
> May brighten up again tmr...hope so anyways lol...
> 
> Hope your ok meg back again laterz...:thumbup:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Ok I understand better now. I haven't heard of that before - that's frustrating! I hope in the new year that you and DH can get some better advice on your options - if you aren't already pg. of course!!

I'm sorry your kidneys are giving you trouble..... Are you due for a follow up soon? Rest up today best you can Nat xo

I wish you could join me too! A day by the pool could serve us all well in this TTC world ughhhhh

:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Hey ladies. I got my positive opk! I tried to post a pic for input but it said too large. Don't know why I always post the same... Anyways look like Wednesday is 1dpo for me..... Let the 2ww begin ughhhh lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Today has really dragged for me even though i tried to do things so it wouldnt....not much longer then its bedtime lol xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Petzy said:


> Hey ladies. I got my positive opk! I tried to post a pic for input but it said too large. Don't know why I always post the same... Anyways look like Wednesday is 1dpo for me..... Let the 2ww begin ughhhh lol

I feel for you lol i wish i was out of it xx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hey ladies. I got my positive opk! I tried to post a pic for input but it said too large. Don't know why I always post the same... Anyways look like Wednesday is 1dpo for me..... Let the 2ww begin ughhhh lol

Yaye :happydance:....congrats on the positive opk meg.:thumbup:
Hopefully this is it for you this cycle love...sending lots of positive vibes for your tww too...

I'm having a nice glass o wine here tonight....I thought sod it! Lol.....
I don't drink so this bottle should do the trick I would say he he he...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. I got my positive opk! I tried to post a pic for input but it said too large. Don't know why I always post the same... Anyways look like Wednesday is 1dpo for me..... Let the 2ww begin ughhhh lol
> 
> I feel for you lol i wish i was out of it xxClick to expand...

Awe not long to go now love....the tww can be somewhat tentative but you'll get through...:thumbup: :hugs:

I suppose it dosnt help that our weather is shite so you can't make the most of it out doors...I hear tmr is good again so maybe you can get yourself a lil tan top up before your holiday soon :happydance:
I hope af stays away love...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

So I have my inscribed candle on the go here girls....I'm trying anything here I'm desperate now lol....
Thing is i have to wait 28 days to find out if it has worked...lol
Wish me luck...


Hay barbs? How are you keep dear? Good I hope.:flower: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Tell me about it i had to pop to the shop today and got soaked lol hopefully, good weather puts me in a good mood. As soon as friday gets here it will be fine and it fly by again lol i hope so but i dont know what to think of it i try to be positive but then i end up being negative lol xx


----------



## natjenson

Oh yeah I know...the trying to be positive over negative thing can be a little tricky some days....my gut feeling takes over then "the odds" get involved and before I know it I am having a battle of wills with myself lol...

My advice is try real hard to be positive ...even tho I aprieciate it's hard some days.
And stress is also bad for ttc so don't let the doubts stress you either :thumbup:
So Friday you start testing right?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

natjenson said:


> So I have my inscribed candle on the go here girls....I'm trying anything here I'm desperate now lol....
> Thing is i have to wait 28 days to find out if it has worked...lol
> Wish me luck...
> 
> 
> Hay barbs? How are you keep dear? Good I hope.:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Whats a inscribed candle? xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

natjenson said:


> Oh yeah I know...the trying to be positive over negative thing can be a little tricky some days....my gut feeling takes over then "the odds" get involved and before I know it I am having a battle of wills with myself lol...
> 
> My advice is try real hard to be positive ...even tho I aprieciate it's hard some days.
> And stress is also bad for ttc so don't let the doubts stress you either :thumbup:
> So Friday you start testing right?
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I will try and be very positive i think i am just trying to avoid disappointment, yeah friday but i do suspect i will end up secretly testing beforehand lol xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. I got my positive opk! I tried to post a pic for input but it said too large. Don't know why I always post the same... Anyways look like Wednesday is 1dpo for me..... Let the 2ww begin ughhhh lol
> 
> Yaye :happydance:....congrats on the positive opk meg.:thumbup:
> Hopefully this is it for you this cycle love...sending lots of positive vibes for your tww too...
> 
> I'm having a nice glass o wine here tonight....I thought sod it! Lol.....
> I don't drink so this bottle should do the trick I would say he he he...
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Nat - I hope so too ahhhh

we actually ended up BD 6 times in 5 days lol so no complaints over here....

A glass of wine? wow Nat I am impressed for our non drinker haha... did you enjoy it?:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Hiya ladies.

I am 1DPO tomorrow and debating whether or not I should take another OPK today.... should I let it be or see if I can get an even stronger positive? bahhhh I dont know...

I am really happy that we BD 6 times in 5 days... good coverage... May try for one more tonight we will see! But I dont feel the pressure thats for sure - and its been really enjoyable - definitely doesnt feel like BD lol....

short week for me... I work Today and tomorrow, then on Thursday we have an all day staff picnic, and then Friday I am off and doing my exam for this job in Toronto...

I have been agonizing over this job change. 80% of me would definitely take the job if it was offered. the other 20% is worried about the commute with a young child... Barb you may appreciate it more knowing the distance I am coming from. If I had a 1 year old and I am commuting from Hamilton to Toronto - I would need super early day care and likely an hour after too because I would get home around 6pm. I know I am jumping the gun here but I have to think about these things... there are so many positives to this job but a couple issues I need to think about.


----------



## Petzy

Where oh where is Barb? I hope you had a nice weekend away from us ! haha


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies! I'm here :) And Been trying to catch up. Sorry I've been quite busy & just lost track of coming on here. But I've thought about you ladies non the less :)

Yep AF arrived full force Friday so I'm on CD 5....the count down to fertile days shall begin & I think I'm going to test w/OPK so I'm not stressing while camping but we'll see how I am feeling next week.
I am going to the acupuncturist today after work...She says there might not be time for acupuncture today, depends on how far we get. So we'll see.

Meg, yay for your positive OPK!!!! I'd say you covered yourself so well that I wouldn't be worried about being a day off. Those buggers have a few days to get to your eggy anyway so good going :)
As for your question about commuting...Daycare. Well, the question would be can you get to daycare by 6pm because that's the biggest problem. Hamilton to Toronto is a very long commute. Where in TO? Also, are there other offices you could potentially transfer to, in order to be closer to the West End? You could also consider day care close to work so you don't have to worry about getting to Day Care by 6pm in traffic. But Toronto Day Care is more expensive. I think for now do what's right for you. You hate your current job, even if its just 1 year & figure it out after - I think it's worth getting out from where you are now. Sounds toxic & that's not good for you.

Nat, I'm sorry AF got you :( So today you're CD1?
I think prioritizing your life & expenses is important. And you have a wedding to plan & they aren't cheap. Fertility treatments aren't cheap either & I think you'll have to figure smth out b/c the clinic you could go to is too far. I'm not sure how you can remedy that. I know people commute to Toronto & get up ridiculously early to get there. If you can do it w/Harry in tow then it can work. You aren't working & do you plan to go back to work at all? I don't recall if we discussed what you did for work before Harry & your plans to work again or not?

Well that's it for me right now...we had a nice weekend...I was off since Thursday & back today. I miss lounging in the sun. Meg, I was also beside a pool yesterday & it was SO nice! Anyway back to reality which I don't mind. To be honest , I love my SD but I have my max & she's w/us for two weeks...it's too much for me. Kids get annoying. Yeah well I know I'm trying to have my own kid but I do believe your own kids are different from someone else's....even if that someone else is your husband.
So I'm happy to be surrounded in grown ups for a while again....*sigh*...:)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies! I'm here :) And Been trying to catch up. Sorry I've been quite busy & just lost track of coming on here. But I've thought about you ladies non the less :)
> 
> Yep AF arrived full force Friday so I'm on CD 5....the count down to fertile days shall begin & I think I'm going to test w/OPK so I'm not stressing while camping but we'll see how I am feeling next week.
> I am going to the acupuncturist today after work...She says there might not be time for acupuncture today, depends on how far we get. So we'll see.
> 
> Meg, yay for your positive OPK!!!! I'd say you covered yourself so well that I wouldn't be worried about being a day off. Those buggers have a few days to get to your eggy anyway so good going :)
> As for your question about commuting...Daycare. Well, the question would be can you get to daycare by 6pm because that's the biggest problem. Hamilton to Toronto is a very long commute. Where in TO? Also, are there other offices you could potentially transfer to, in order to be closer to the West End? You could also consider day care close to work so you don't have to worry about getting to Day Care by 6pm in traffic. But Toronto Day Care is more expensive. I think for now do what's right for you. You hate your current job, even if its just 1 year & figure it out after - I think it's worth getting out from where you are now. Sounds toxic & that's not good for you.
> 
> Well that's it for me right now...we had a nice weekend...I was off since Thursday & back today. I miss lounging in the sun. Meg, I was also beside a pool yesterday & it was SO nice! Anyway back to reality which I don't mind. To be honest , I love my SD but I have my max & she's w/us for two weeks...it's too much for me. Kids get annoying. Yeah well I know I'm trying to have my own kid but I do believe your own kids are different from someone else's....even if that someone else is your husband.
> So I'm happy to be surrounded in grown ups for a while again....*sigh*...:)

Hey you! Glad you had a nice weekend... CD5 you are already gearing up for your fertile days thats good :) And that's great you are going to visit the acupuncturist - let me know what you think as I may try the same thing soon.... :) 

As for my commuting pickle... it is not the 6pm I am worried about - it is the morning drop off. It is pretty much impossible for me to drop a child off at daycare as early in the morning as I would need to, in order to make it to the train and work on time. I dont want my kid in daycare for 12 hours - and secondly that is incredibly expensive for the extra hours. It really only works for me, unfortunately, if there is a hamilton position open, or if I could transfer soon. It doesnt sound like it but I am trying to find out more.

The office is right on front street actually, 5 min walk from Union station so its a best case scenario in that way. But with a child I think it would be too much. DH and I will talk some more about it tonight. If I knew there was a chance for placement in hamilton i would for sure continue in the process. if there isnt, i will keep hunting to find something a bit closer.

And thanks re our BD'ing - i feel good about it too :) weeeee so good to have a great covered month. one less thing to worry about .


----------



## Petzy

My OPK is negative today anyways so either It was weak urine or I have had my surge already.

I wonder if its worth testing tonight or not. I guess it probably isnt!


----------



## barbikins

Naw Meg, you had your surge then :) FX!!!!!!! xo


----------



## Nataliieexo

Just a quick update from me no symptoms at all today, i did get very angry over something that probably wasn't worth getting as worked up for as i did i ended up crying and ever since my chest has felt weird and i was breathless walking from the shop yesterday its only a 5min walk, no idea what that is about but i dont feel right. I never normally have chest problems, nevermind its getting closer to friday and testing lol x


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:
 

> Just a quick update from me no symptoms at all today, i did get very angry over something that probably wasn't worth getting as worked up for as i did i ended up crying and ever since my chest has felt weird and i was breathless walking from the shop yesterday its only a 5min walk, no idea what that is about but i dont feel right. I never normally have chest problems, nevermind its getting closer to friday and testing lol x

Natalie - Stop symptom spotting! hehe and no - it is not a symptom :) However if you have chest pain or ddifficulty breathing you should take that seriously!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I feel lots better now i think it was stress, i am trying not to symptom spot but i seriously haven't had any there's still time to get some though so i am not giving up on hope yet x


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I feel lots better now i think it was stress, i am trying not to symptom spot but i seriously haven't had any there's still time to get some though so i am not giving up on hope yet x

I think the only symptom I really had when I had my BFP was i had a cold for a week - it was bad! Sore boobs but that is normal for me which is why I thought AF was coming. Lots of women get no symptoms ! Keep that in mind. When are you planning to test?


----------



## Nataliieexo

Friday at 10dpo its still early but i want too now so i can only put myself off so long lol


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Friday at 10dpo its still early but i want too now so i can only put myself off so long lol

10DPO is early but yes it happens :) I got my BFP at 12DPO so you are never out until the witch shows... how old are you Natalie? And this is your first baby you are trying for right? best of luck xx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Naw Meg, you had your surge then :) FX!!!!!!! xo

Ok fineeeeeeeeeeee 1 DPO tomorrow it is... :) bahhhhhhhhhh:happydance:


----------



## Nataliieexo

Petzy said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> Friday at 10dpo its still early but i want too now so i can only put myself off so long lol
> 
> 10DPO is early but yes it happens :) I got my BFP at 12DPO so you are never out until the witch shows... how old are you Natalie? And this is your first baby you are trying for right? best of luck xxClick to expand...

I'll bare that in mind if i get a BFN at 10dpo, i am 23 and yes my first baby and first cycle i have lots of positive things to think of if i dont get bfp thos cycle i will be disappointed but i can think of all the positives like longer to save more money so i can spoil my little baby, thank you good luck to you this cycle :) xx


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> Friday at 10dpo its still early but i want too now so i can only put myself off so long lol
> 
> 10DPO is early but yes it happens :) I got my BFP at 12DPO so you are never out until the witch shows... how old are you Natalie? And this is your first baby you are trying for right? best of luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'll bare that in mind if i get a BFN at 10dpo, i am 23 and yes my first baby and first cycle i have lots of positive things to think of if i dont get bfp thos cycle i will be disappointed but i can think of all the positives like longer to save more money so i can spoil my little baby, thank you good luck to you this cycle :) xxClick to expand...

Yes definitely! Its important to stay optimistic as you can - dont get down early in the process - enjoy it as much as you can - there are some fun parts lol :winkwink:


----------



## Nataliieexo

I know :) this time around ovulation i think there was pressure for both of us but everything went right back to normal once ovulation past, i wont share the opk part with him next time i think i will tell him i am not doing them, then there wont be any pressure for him.


----------



## natjenson

Hey hey ladies.....so sorry I been Mia....again....my little Harry is SO poorly.....he is pickled in a rash...in and out of consciousness and I have seen several doctors about him now....:( I ABSOLUTLEY hate to see the poor little fella like this :(
One doctor is saying it's just a acute virus another says chicken pox another saying no signs of infection....huh! I'm getting pissed with them in a minute...it's 12:45 here and I am seriously thinking about getting him to the hospital...if his temp is not back down in half an hour off we go....shame his temp is 103!......

Well afm.....I haven't really got much to report...cd2 really isn't intresting....haven't really invested at all this weekend I am more worried about my boy :(
He has been quarantined at home so far since Saturday.
I do wonder if chicken pix can affect ttc tho. Hmmmmm?
As long as he gets better right now I'm not too bothered tbh...

Hey meg welcome to the tww ...Yaye...:) 
Great job on the bd-ing too :thumbup:

Natalie...I agree with meg....good advice there ....try and enjoy this for what it is too love...she is right about there beening some good times too....
Good plan too with oh....not telling him about opks....I try not to get my oh involved but I think he knows me well enough by now that he has learnt I go into "crazy lady " mode now when it's the "important " time lol
Good luck for Friday ok.:) 

Haaaaay barbs glad your back love....:) 
So glad you had a great weekend.....so how are you feeling about this cycle being natural? Good I hope....:) 
So true about getting our issues right with money and where it should go and when lol...
As for my work before Harry....I have dabbled here and there in a few things but my passion is working with children....children with learning disabilities and bahavioural problems...
I have also done abit of hairdressing here and there since I left school too....
I plan to get back into this when Harry starts school....next year too I want to get further qualifications in a higher degree in children's developments....
I want to get to know the phycological aspects of it ....not so I understand more bc I already do what with being so hands on but having the "professional " quality behind me allows other doors to open in the future.
My brother grew up with ADHD...my little cousin has severe learning disabilitys so I have grown up with this around me and I seemed to be so good with them and getting there attention focused on what was important at the time-even as a child...I suppose I just comes natural to me.
I am also a part time carer for my sick step dad....he has copd- enphazema-angina-chronic lung and heart disease and is oxygen dependant- he is also suffering with osophical and bowel cancer too so caring for the sick comes naturally to me too so maybe tat could also be an option later on to think about.
When I was 20 I was going to go into the army and do logistics but my health got the better of me and so that never happened ...I was going to be posted to sera lione (SOS can't spell that for for shit lol) 
My dad was so proud of me but my mum was petrified!...

Well look at me and my dam essays again...I must get back to the boy now...I will be back tmr with updates ...:) 
I hope you are all fine and well me petals....yooos take care ok..:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Did you take him to hospital? I hope hes ok sometimes i think doctors are useless, i hope he makes a speedy recovery
Your right ttc can wait as long as your little boy gets better.
Fingers crossed all is ok 
Xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat I am so sorry that little Harry is still sick... that is terrible. I agree - if the fever wont drop take him to the hospital... poor thing. That must be very stressful. Keep us updated xoxox Thinking of you both


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls... 1DPO... tick tock tick tock... let the symptom spotting begin!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies,

Meg, welcome to your TWW!!! Fingers crossed real hard for you :) xo

Nataliiee, I found when we first started trying it was a bit strange to try and get pregnant. And the pressure was there. But as time went on it became more normal. But as now a year & half has passed I'm not feeling as much of the pressure...but that is some to do with numbing...lol. OK not sure to cry or laugh :)

Nat, I'm so sorry Harry is not feeling well. What's happened? Did you end up in hospital? I hope he's doing OK. Keep us posted xo
I think your plans for when Harry is in school is great. You really ought to do what you feel you are best at & enjoy doing. I wish I had the opportunity to really have the time to think about it & get an education & do some thing I love. I grew up under the circumstances where I had to survive & get a job to make money so I just worked my way up from there. Which didn't turn out badly just not my dream.

Well ladies, I'm feeling quite bummed out today. I went to the new acupuncturist & after a bunch of questions she's said we need to focus on fixing my digestion because there's a lot of 'heat' in this area & this issue can influence me getting pregnant. She also said I need more rich blood & well nothing I've not heard from the Tibetian doctor I went to see. SO...for 6 weeks I have to follow a diet that is going to help heal my stomach. And in the mean time I'll go for acupuncture. Once my stomach's a bit better she'll put me on Chinese Herbs & we'll address my fertility issue. So yes we're moving ahead but what bummed me out is that I feel like this 'lets fix your gut' is a road block to fast tracking to pregnancy. I went to her for fertility & it became the secondary issue. So while you guys may look at it as a step towards getting better & getting pregnant (which is probably accurate) I feel like its another 6 weeks away from attaining my pregnancy goal. *sigh*....I have my first Acupuncture appointment Tuesday the 20th. I have camping next week so we cant start too early. 

How do I feel about trying naturally? Well, stressed. I believe there's a fertility issue. And I don't' think I'll get pregnant on my own right now. And even if I really tried this month, camping has gotten in the way of having sex. Yes I can get creative but really at this point I feel my sex drive is at 0. I'm just not feeling any of this right now. I'm just feeling bummed out.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have decided if we dont get a bfp this cycle i am going to stop with the opks limit the time i spend on here because i think i have crammed my mind with too much info and i am constantly googling different things and thinking about the tww, so i am going to skip the next 2 month opk'ing and on here as much i will still check in but i think i need to take the pressure off oh and be relaxed about it xx


----------



## barbikins

That's probably a good plan Nataliiee. I totally know where you're coming from.
There are times I want to do the same.
I couldn't let go of my ladies tho so I couldn't stop coming on this thread BUT I'm thinking about not doing anything this month....no tests, nada.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I hear ya on the first cycles, it's awkward and strange to know that you're not using protection and are actually wanting to 'take that risk' on purpose! And yes the first little while you read up on everything and charting and cm and go a little nuts on the forums. But it really doesn't change much the next cycle you're searching for what you didn't do and what you could try. Even if you get the bfp you start looking up how to have the best pregnancy and do everything right and the stats on miscarriage etc. it's just what you do if you're that type of personality. So yes, try to limit the google time and try to chat on the forums about stuff that isn't ttc or pg related to keep same but it's hard to shut off completely something you just want so badly!


----------



## Nataliieexo

The more i think about it the less likely it seems that i am going to be able to not think about it, maybe i could just chat about other stuff like you just said instead of symtoms etc i always look forward to checking on what people have said if they have any new symptoms and stuff oh who i am kidding i wont be able to stay away lol definatly no opks for me though maybe when i have my O symptom i could take one to check and then thats it no going insane with the bd'ing and no more google its my best friend when it shows me what i want to see lol.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I'm feeling quite bummed out today. I went to the new acupuncturist & after a bunch of questions she's said we need to focus on fixing my digestion because there's a lot of 'heat' in this area & this issue can influence me getting pregnant. She also said I need more rich blood & well nothing I've not heard from the Tibetian doctor I went to see. SO...for 6 weeks I have to follow a diet that is going to help heal my stomach. And in the mean time I'll go for acupuncture. Once my stomach's a bit better she'll put me on Chinese Herbs & we'll address my fertility issue. So yes we're moving ahead but what bummed me out is that I feel like this 'lets fix your gut' is a road block to fast tracking to pregnancy. I went to her for fertility & it became the secondary issue. So while you guys may look at it as a step towards getting better & getting pregnant (which is probably accurate) I feel like its another 6 weeks away from attaining my pregnancy goal. *sigh*....I have my first Acupuncture appointment Tuesday the 20th. I have camping next week so we cant start too early.
> 
> How do I feel about trying naturally? Well, stressed. I believe there's a fertility issue. And I don't' think I'll get pregnant on my own right now. And even if I really tried this month, camping has gotten in the way of having sex. Yes I can get creative but really at this point I feel my sex drive is at 0. I'm just not feeling any of this right now. I'm just feeling bummed out.

Barb - I understand what you are saying about seeing the stomach issue as a delay to pregnancy... I experienced the same frustration with my bacterial infection and having to take the antibiotics etc... I felt like it would only delay things so I waited and waited - a few months - boy do I regret that now in hindsight as it seemed to BE the problem (likely anyway) but I just saw it as a barrier to fast tracking so I get it. We only get 12 shots a year at getting pregnant.. that is nothing! Crazy isnt it? I really hope you can get it sorted out quickly. 

What does the diet consist of?

As for your sex drive, etc - I get it - being bummed = not feeling sexy time....I hope you can relax on your holiday and enjoy it and maybe let loose a little :) When do you leave for camping? Where are you headed?

xo sending some positive vibes your way Barbs:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I have decided if we dont get a bfp this cycle i am going to stop with the opks limit the time i spend on here because i think i have crammed my mind with too much info and i am constantly googling different things and thinking about the tww, so i am going to skip the next 2 month opk'ing and on here as much i will still check in but i think i need to take the pressure off oh and be relaxed about it xx

I think thats Great Natalie... lots of time to obsess later lol - just try to enjoy the time and not be on google too much! you and DH should enjoy this baby making time and take the pressure off - it is still so early for you.


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...well Harry pulled through the night....I wasn't happy at all with his decline in health so I phoned the doctors again and he reassured me that Harry will be ok...
He is still pickled from head to foot and the kids outside were upset that Harry is poorly -bless...
Think and hope Harry is through the worst...

Afm cd 3... Welllllll boring!..lol
Started vit d this cycle....hope that helps...I am on a mighty 20 pills a day....soon enough I won't need to eat as I will have a stomach full already lol...(jk)

Barbs I get that your feeling bummed out with the ibs and the treatment taking another 6weeks...another kick in the teath ...but like you say it's a good route to take and with a little faith lets hope your tabitien heels you soon and crack on with the fertility side of it all...
And also I get that your feeling less hopefull with the "natural" chances...I'm with meg here lots of positive vibes to you love and I hope you manage to relax about the bd-ing and timing this month...
Is there a private shower room you and hubby can get it on in?...lol
Have a few rolls around in the mud and make out you need "another shower" he he
I sure hope you have a great time away barbs,...

Meg...the tww begins :)...I hope it treats you kindly :thumbup:
I'm sorry I can't offer any advice the work issue and day care....is there sombody that can do the drop off/pick up for you?....so it cuts some travel time down?

Natalie....completely get that you feel you are "in deep "..... But don't feel guilty...these days and unfortunately in this world of today you got to get out the and grab what you want...even if it is a family....
I am confident you will have your bfp Hun...being relaxed about it is key to your own sanity tho...I have had quite some days where I end up literally banging my head against the brick wall and second guessing what I actually do to myself during this ttc time...
But I pull through and give myself a virtual slap on the face and plod along...
I think you need to do what is right for you :thumbup: :)
I hope you get your bfp this cycle love.:)

Well me petals...I am pooped....I have had roughly 12 hours of sleep since Saturday...I feel like dropping down and sleeping on the spot lol...
Harry's quarantine dosent end till Sunday tho so I have to keep going lol...

Is this mad? Call me mad if you really want - lol ...but I am already thinking about Xmas shoping!!!....I need to get a move on...oh has a large family to buy and cater for...as much as I love this time of year I also dread it....it's busy busy busy....
I alway start to panick this time of year...he he he...

Ok ok it's too flipping early ha ha....

Back later me lovelys :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies,

Thanks :) I hope I can relax. If it was just DH & I then for sure I could unwind & I wouldn't worry about getting it on but b/c SD will be there, she'll get on my nerves after a few days (lol) & we'll have to do 'it' outside...ugh. FAKING FAK. Although by the time we go home, it will be before I ovulate. Granted if I ovulate late like I normally do on my own around CD16-18 then we'll be home for that. 
I was thinking of trying to BD every other day & just leave it to that. But honestly ladies, my sex drive is taken a major hit. And we're approaching my baby girls birthday & anniversary of her death this month so it's just not awesome timing.

I just wanna sleep through all this crap & wake up pregnant & be done with this shit.
I'm starting to consider whether or not or when I should just give up. I'm not a happy person. I'm really irritable, I go through ups & downs more than in my entire life. It's just not a good place to be 18 months into trying. :(


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Thanks :) I hope I can relax. If it was just DH & I then for sure I could unwind & I wouldn't worry about getting it on but b/c SD will be there, she'll get on my nerves after a few days (lol) & we'll have to do 'it' outside...ugh. FAKING FAK. Although by the time we go home, it will be before I ovulate. Granted if I ovulate late like I normally do on my own around CD16-18 then we'll be home for that.
> I was thinking of trying to BD every other day & just leave it to that. But honestly ladies, my sex drive is taken a major hit. And we're approaching my baby girls birthday & anniversary of her death this month so it's just not awesome timing.
> 
> I just wanna sleep through all this crap & wake up pregnant & be done with this shit.
> I'm starting to consider whether or not or when I should just give up. I'm not a happy person. I'm really irritable, I go through ups & downs more than in my entire life. It's just not a good place to be 18 months into trying. :(

Hi barb:flower:.....I'm so sorry you feel like this...:hug:
I'm also sorry it's that time of the year for you again too...I know it must be really hard for you.:(
Words kind of fail me when it comes to how you feel about it....I have been feeling down about my due date (yesterday) and I just didn't want to talk about it at all yesterday....so I know how you feel...I had few tears to myself and I felt like screaming too and some how I got through it...
I know your grieving is different to mine and I completely appreciate that but I just want you to know Il be thinking of you and I hope you get through it as painlessly as possible.:hugs:

Barbs I know you'll get your bfp :thumbup:...it's horrible that you feel so hopeless about it :(... I get that .
Try and keep the faith love ok...big hugs to you.:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat, thanks for the kind words :) xoxoxox

I'm trying really hard but some days it seems hopeless.
I just wanna get to those RE appointments & find out what's going on.
I had a chat with my therapist yesterday & she said we should stop IUI & save up for IVF. And a g/f of mine has said this a few times. I talked to DH last night & he is on board. So we'll see what my RE says this month, the new doctor next month & if it's work doing another IUI maybe I will but if not, we'll save what we would be paying IUI for a year & get the money saved up for IVF.

In the meantime I hope I get preggers on our own.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat, thanks for the kind words :) xoxoxox
> 
> I'm trying really hard but some days it seems hopeless.
> I just wanna get to those RE appointments & find out what's going on.
> I had a chat with my therapist yesterday & she said we should stop IUI & save up for IVF. And a g/f of mine has said this a few times. I talked to DH last night & he is on board. So we'll see what my RE says this month, the new doctor next month & if it's work doing another IUI maybe I will but if not, we'll save what we would be paying IUI for a year & get the money saved up for IVF.
> 
> In the meantime I hope I get preggers on our own.

Hi barb...:flower:

Yeah I totally get that...the feeling of time waited emotions running high..panick setting in...I really don't know how I did it for 7yrs...some how I got through...I think I was where you are right now towards the last 2 or 3 years or so...so down about it all..
In my heart I felt like it wasn't going to happen but every month with the given opportunity s - how could I let them pass by???....that's where I was ...
I began to really withdraw from myself...I couldn't even behave normally...I was so snappy to people and admittedly bitter inside.:cry:
I felt as thoe even a loose end would have felt better to have been at then....
Barbs I see where you are coming from...but please hang in there Hun.:hugs:
Don't let this get the better of you...it's already taken so much in the way of your life and your time...(which I get too)
Your advice to meg was an interesting one...don't let it hold you back anymore than it already has...
Your therapist has put something out ere worth considering I ink...ivf...I am so glad hubby is on board with you....
How do YOU feel about it....?:). I hear so much about multiples with ivf tho...is there the option to implant one egg I wonder?
A good plan I think to save...maybe it won't take as much as a year Hun...:thumbup:

So on another note...when do set off for camping? You will be missed.your a great inspiration to us all and a strong woman too.:thumbup:
I hope you have a nice time away.:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Barb and Nat I am sending you both a huge hug and maybe a glass of wine too lol - so sorry you are dealing with the anniversaries of your losses.. I cant imagine how difficult that is. You are both incredibly strong , inspirational women that I am lucky to know and I am thinking of you and hoping you get through it ok xoxoxo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat, thanks for the kind words :) xoxoxox
> 
> I'm trying really hard but some days it seems hopeless.
> I just wanna get to those RE appointments & find out what's going on.
> I had a chat with my therapist yesterday & she said we should stop IUI & save up for IVF. And a g/f of mine has said this a few times. I talked to DH last night & he is on board. So we'll see what my RE says this month, the new doctor next month & if it's work doing another IUI maybe I will but if not, we'll save what we would be paying IUI for a year & get the money saved up for IVF.
> 
> In the meantime I hope I get preggers on our own.

Barb I am really glad that IVF is on the table. I also hope you get preg on your own but I am glad DH is on board and so are you. Definitely see what the RE has to say and if they agree perhaps start saving for that. The stats are much higher than IUI aren't they? xx


----------



## Petzy

Nat I Hope you are well today and that little Harry is doing better! How is he??

2DPO over here.. not much to say. we had a staff basbeball game and picnic today. I am wiped. Wiped from working on the team organizing and from playing all day in this insane heat. My team won so that's a nice bonus lol

I have a ton of CM right now maybe it was the activity but I had it yesterday too. I know not to SS at this point of course I just hope its a good indicator.

Writing exam tomorrow for job that I am interviewing for... I am going to go on the off chance I may get through and potentially placed in Hamilton. Slim but worth the chance. I have also applied to a job in Mississauga (40 min) so we will see if they buzz me.

Looking forward to the afternoon off tomorrow after the exam...may pop into the eaton centre for a bit of shopping before I train home....

xoxo


----------



## Petzy

Oh and I must add my ticker is hilarious if it thinks I am waiting until AF is due to test LOL - not when I have cheapies weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...:) 

Cd dont know have checked lol
Which is nice...no pressure...:thumbup:

Ok so I am actually going to go and check now lol...
Ok so ill start again....
Hi ladies cd 4 here he he he...:) 

So not much going on really.....MEGA. Tirespd as lo is still poorly and I and too afraid to leave him for a second...even when I do drop off I have one eye one ear open...oh had ps tried to help as much as possible but he works so hard he is pooped too when he gets home.shame...
I can't wait for Harry to be back n his feet again so I can finally get some Zeds in.

So I was sorting thought my "private draw" today and realised to my dismay " OMG- I don't have any opks....ahhhhh! " 
So in my hurried way I run for my iPad to order some and I miss the door completely and actually hit the door frame! Full force OUCH!....it wasn't funny at the time but I had to laugh after...harry the little bug bug...laughed at me too...such a dirty laugh.lol
I'm actually holding onto my dining table for dear life trying not pass out and all I could hear was a little chuckle from him laying on the sofa he he he...

Really hope they get here In time :wacko:

So how are we all ladies...good I hopes...:)
Well I say all- where have you all gone? Lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi meg :). Just wanted to say good luck with your exam tmr...and the other vacancies you have applied for too...big fx for you :) 

The cm is still there yeah...I had it all the way through my last cycle...it's the fish oils...woohoo...they are working fx great by the sounds of it.:thumbup:
I'm like helllooooooo and where the hell have you been all my ttc life lol 

I had to laugh at your ticker too lol...like we would wait that long to test ha ha...
My ticker went all ballsie on me so I will get it back WHEN I've o'd .
I hope I get my positive on cd 12/13 again ...li hate the 16 /17 ...such a long wait...altho if noticed it only happens when my kidneys play up.must be a connection there somehow :wacko:
Hmmmm maybe I should get tis checked out.

So when do you plan to test meg? 10/11 dpo again? :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi Natalie.....have you caved??.? Have you have you have you? Lol
If not good luck for tmr love...keep us posted wont you.:)

P.s I love your siggi...:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Hey girlies.....cd 3 here..... Opks ordered.....hopefully this is the month...contemplating soy....just scared that it might cause cysts..... I did take it a few cycles back for 4 days...but forgot the last and had no problems...eh....maybe one more natural cycle then I will try it! Anyway....not much to speak of... This cycle has been super different in that my boobs hurt the first 2 days of af and only started hurting right before....normally they have been hurting 2weeks before and my face broke out during af and it normally before af as well....ugh dang body!!!!! Anyway...hope all is well...good luck everyone!!!


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Hey girlies.....cd 3 here..... Opks ordered.....hopefully this is the month...contemplating soy....just scared that it might cause cysts..... I did take it a few cycles back for 4 days...but forgot the last and had no problems...eh....maybe one more natural cycle then I will try it! Anyway....not much to speak of... This cycle has been super different in that my boobs hurt the first 2 days of af and only started hurting right before....normally they have been hurting 2weeks before and my face broke out during af and it normally before af as well....ugh dang body!!!!! Anyway...hope all is well...good luck everyone!!!

Hi Ashley...:flower: ......good to have you back.:thumbup:
So your a day behind me...sort of cycle buddies here .woohoo...:thumbup:
So I'm cd 5 now...
How long is your cycle again?...what day do you normally o?
I'm hoping for cd 12/13...well fx anyway :) 
Good luck Ashley I hope you get your bfp this time.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Bfn for me i did think i saw a really faint line it drove me insane for ages but i realised i have line eye lol its not over yet though still a few days to go :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Omg smu this came up at 3mins pic taken at 4mins i hope you can see x
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1376042798618.jpg
File size: 181.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm freaking out i took another on a 1 hour and half hour hold and there was another faint line maybe a little fainter than the first because i held less longer, i'm concerned they may be evaps i just dont know how common it is to get 2 in a row, i've completely lost my appetite, wondering if i should try a 4 hour hold or not.... x


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Omg smu this came up at 3mins pic taken at 4mins i hope you can see x

Yes I see it too Natalie.....:happydance:......
Is the line pink?
Ohhhh I really hope this is it for you.:thumbup:
Let us know how your 4 hour hold goes....
Tmr should defo show another line ifs a bfp ok.:thumbup:

Eeeek so so exciting.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

It looks pink and now its dry it looks like one of my faint positive opks, ahh i'm full of mixed emotions here i am kicking myself for testing this early its torture lol xx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> It looks pink and now its dry it looks like one of my faint positive opks, ahh i'm full of mixed emotions here i am kicking myself for testing this early its torture lol xx

Lol you don't have to kick yourself Hun....I think tmr will defo be answer for you...have you tried a frer?....
(First response) 
The super drug own brand is just as good...the pink box...it's 10 mui so it's as sensitive as your ic's....
And it's the fraction of the price - only £3.49

I'm so excited for you nat...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Have you told oh yet or are you going to wait for a brighter line? Totally get you wanting to jump up and down with EXCITMENT but holding back.:thumbup: I would be the same .

:) :) :) xxx
Edit: do you know the mui on your tests? Is it 10 or 20?


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have a frer but i was told it isnt as sensitive as a 10 miu cheapie so i thought i would wait a few days to use it even though i really dont want too lol

I also have a 25 miu cheapie so i was going to try that before doing a frer.
I have the gym in a few hours i am going to be scared to move lol 
I dont know what to think i literally have no symptoms, my 8dpo and 9dpo test were stark white now this xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I wana tell him but i am scared they are evaps, but i've been a bit quiet since i tested so i guess he will soon realise something is wrong, i cant help it i have alot going on in my mind maybe i should share but i dont want him getting his hopes up xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I have a frer but i was told it isnt as sensitive as a 10 miu cheapie so i thought i would wait a few days to use it even though i really dont want too lol
> 
> I also have a 25 miu cheapie so i was going to try that before doing a frer.
> I have the gym in a few hours i am going to be scared to move lol
> I dont know what to think i literally have no symptoms, my 8dpo and 9dpo test were stark white now this xxx

Ok so I would defo hold off on the frer then if it's less sensitive :thumbup:
The 25 mui may show up a bfn too if it's a 25 mui....defo leave it for 48 hours to allow your hgc to double...that way you wont feel too disappointed if it comes up with nothing,...
Totally understand about the gym too...just say your back is hurting a little and then you will be able to take it easier ...:thumbup:
I truly hope this is your bfp nat....can't wait to see tmr s test now :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I wana tell him but i am scared they are evaps, but i've been a bit quiet since i tested so i guess he will soon realise something is wrong, i cant help it i have alot going on in my mind maybe i should share but i dont want him getting his hopes up xxx

That's understandable.i get that.:thumbup:
I'd see what tmr throws up and then tell him if you get another line...when is af due?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Not until tuesday i am bursting for the toilet and its only been a hour since i last went i am in no way going to be able to last 4 hours lol i will just blame my kidneys and walk on the treadmil rather than anything exessive especially nothing that will make me need alot of water aswell i may give it until 6ish to test again so i can pee now i havent long had a cup of tea so thats not helping me much lol xxx


----------



## natjenson

natjenson said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> I wana tell him but i am scared they are evaps, but i've been a bit quiet since i tested so i guess he will soon realise something is wrong, i cant help it i have alot going on in my mind maybe i should share but i dont want him getting his hopes up xxx
> 
> That's understandable.i get that.:thumbup:
> I'd see what tmr throws up and then tell him if you get another line...when is af due?
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...




Nataliieexo said:


> Not until tuesday i am bursting for the toilet and its only been a hour since i last went i am in no way going to be able to last 4 hours lol i will just blame my kidneys and walk on the treadmil rather than anything exessive especially nothing that will make me need alot of water aswell i may give it until 6ish to test again so i can pee now i havent long had a cup of tea so thats not helping me much lol xxx

Good plan:thumbup:

I'm really looking forward to you post later ....hope you get that line again.:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ahhhhhh not good...I just got an email telling me my opks won't be here untill the 15 th....that's too late!....oh shoot!....
Please please please get here earlier than that....what a piss take eh. Lol

A good idea!....I may skip my maca for a day and see if it holds off o for another day.
I won't do it yet tho ill bee if the opks turn up before Tuesday first.
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

me too i'm hoping if i hold for longer than 2 hours i will get a darker line and be able to tell a bit more about the colour.

Ahh no good about the opks but maybe they will come early i have had that happen to me before so fingers crossed they come early :) 
xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Having difficulty with the peeing issue i went before and i already feel ready to burst :/ not good when i have tests to take lol xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh my goodness Natalie! Hope this is it for you! Like Nat said give it time to double, tomorrow will be a better answer! I was just coming to read and post the pic of my Nt scan...they weren't able to get bub in the right position afteran hour of turning me evry which way! so I have to go back on Wednesday, an extra peek! 
This is the comparison collage I made!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## natjenson

OurLilFlu said:


> Oh my goodness Natalie! Hope this is it for you! Like Nat said give it time to double, tomorrow will be a better answer! I was just coming to read and post the pic of my Nt scan...they weren't able to get bub in the right position afteran hour of turning me evry which way! so I have to go back on Wednesday, an extra peek!
> This is the comparison collage I made!

Ahhh Thalia I love it...she's waving....oh I said she lol...
So you go next Wednesday to get another look...:thumbup:
I can't believe how baby has grown so much already...amaizing isn't it.

Looking forward to you next pic.:happydance:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies.....cd 3 here..... Opks ordered.....hopefully this is the month...contemplating soy....just scared that it might cause cysts..... I did take it a few cycles back for 4 days...but forgot the last and had no problems...eh....maybe one more natural cycle then I will try it! Anyway....not much to speak of... This cycle has been super different in that my boobs hurt the first 2 days of af and only started hurting right before....normally they have been hurting 2weeks before and my face broke out during af and it normally before af as well....ugh dang body!!!!! Anyway...hope all is well...good luck everyone!!!
> 
> Hi Ashley...:flower: ......good to have you back.:thumbup:
> So your a day behind me...sort of cycle buddies here .woohoo...:thumbup:
> So I'm cd 5 now...
> How long is your cycle again?...what day do you normally o?
> I'm hoping for cd 12/13...well fx anyway :)
> Good luck Ashley I hope you get your bfp this time.
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Hey Nat!!! We are a day behind.... Since having mirena removed my cycles have only been 24 days except this last and it was 26!! Hoping I am getting back to normal! I never quite know ov date I just guess by symptoms.. I have opks coming this month though...kinda upset because I paid $10extrafor expedite shipping and I think the little *******s will still get here the same as if I had done free shipping. Lol I hope we all get our dang bfps!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Aww thats so sweet its amazing how much they grow, in just two weeks i hope this is it, i'm currently pretending to work out at the gym haha dont want my aunty to catch on so doing light workouts xxz


----------



## barbikins

Nataliieexo said:


> I'm freaking out i took another on a 1 hour and half hour hold and there was another faint line maybe a little fainter than the first because i held less longer, i'm concerned they may be evaps i just dont know how common it is to get 2 in a row, i've completely lost my appetite, wondering if i should try a 4 hour hold or not.... x

I defo see smth & if its pink, hold out for hope!!
test again tonight & tmr morning. FX


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Ahhhhhh not good...I just got an email telling me my opks won't be here untill the 15 th....that's too late!....oh shoot!....
> Please please please get here earlier than that....what a piss take eh. Lol
> 
> A good idea!....I may skip my maca for a day and see if it holds off o for another day.
> I won't do it yet tho ill bee if the opks turn up before Tuesday first.
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey Nat!

Maybe this will be good for you to just BD & enjoy & not worry too much about the perfect timing?! I still haven't decided if I'm going to OPK or not.
I sorta wonder if I should b/c of the whole camping timing. What do you think?

Does Maca play a role in delaying O if you miss a dose?!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg! You're so sweet too - thank you for your kind words too.
I am also glad DH is on board. He surprises me some times. I know he's not as invested as I am into this whole fertility treatments but he's totally had it in his head what we'd do next & I'm very appreciative of it. He's not always really into it & he's not one to really chat much about it but as long as he shows up for his part of it all then I guess I'm lucky. I'd rather that then argue about doing IVF. I felt it was off the table too & I never wanted to get to that point but I see the light now. I see the waste of money/time on IUI's for us.
I MIGHT try one more IUI depending on all the RE results.

Good luck writing your exam! I agree you can decide later what to do. If you get a job offer, you can decide if you want to do the commute. Given the location that's not bad if you take the GO. I whole heartily believe you need to enjoy who you work for/with & feel like you can respect your job & the people you work for. It's so important. And you can just do this for now & see if there's an internal transfer later ....or find a new job if it doesn't work out for you later.
It's so hard to plan ahead when you're trying. I was totally focused on 'when I get pregnant' & now i'm more like " if I get pregnant"...so no more putting my life on hold. I will work around things if I actually fall pregnant.

The Fish Oil produces lots of CM throughout my whole cycle so don't use this as SS. I am not even close to O & I have a lot of CM right now. It's great tho eh? I tried Evening Primrose Oil & it didn't do much..I'm glad I figured out the Fish Oil.
When are you testing?!

Nat, how's Harry?! How are you doing?
I only have one pregnancy test from my IC's & contemplating not ordering any tests & just using this one around 11 or 12 dpo...but really, can I really wait that long?! Tee Hee...we'll see. But if I'm totally honest I don't have hopes right now of getting knocked up.

Well ladies, I'm taking off for our camping trip Monday morning....through to Friday so I'll be off the grid next week. I presume Meg you'll be testing by then & Nat you will have O'd....hope I don't miss out on too much :)
I'm not sure how much I'll be on here this weekend too b/c I'll have to get things ready for Monday super early.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I took another it was really faint i couldnt tell much from it just that it was there so i will hold off now until the morning surely i cant have 3 evaps in a row? Xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg! You're so sweet too - thank you for your kind words too.
> I am also glad DH is on board. He surprises me some times. I know he's not as invested as I am into this whole fertility treatments but he's totally had it in his head what we'd do next & I'm very appreciative of it. He's not always really into it & he's not one to really chat much about it but as long as he shows up for his part of it all then I guess I'm lucky. I'd rather that then argue about doing IVF. I felt it was off the table too & I never wanted to get to that point but I see the light now. I see the waste of money/time on IUI's for us.
> I MIGHT try one more IUI depending on all the RE results.
> 
> Good luck writing your exam! I agree you can decide later what to do. If you get a job offer, you can decide if you want to do the commute. Given the location that's not bad if you take the GO. I whole heartily believe you need to enjoy who you work for/with & feel like you can respect your job & the people you work for. It's so important. And you can just do this for now & see if there's an internal transfer later ....or find a new job if it doesn't work out for you later.
> It's so hard to plan ahead when you're trying. I was totally focused on 'when I get pregnant' & now i'm more like " if I get pregnant"...so no more putting my life on hold. I will work around things if I actually fall pregnant.
> 
> The Fish Oil produces lots of CM throughout my whole cycle so don't use this as SS. I am not even close to O & I have a lot of CM right now. It's great tho eh? I tried Evening Primrose Oil & it didn't do much..I'm glad I figured out the Fish Oil.
> When are you testing?!
> 
> Nat, how's Harry?! How are you doing?
> I only have one pregnancy test from my IC's & contemplating not ordering any tests & just using this one around 11 or 12 dpo...but really, can I really wait that long?! Tee Hee...we'll see. But if I'm totally honest I don't have hopes right now of getting knocked up.
> 
> Well ladies, I'm taking off for our camping trip Monday morning....through to Friday so I'll be off the grid next week. I presume Meg you'll be testing by then & Nat you will have O'd....hope I don't miss out on too much :)
> I'm not sure how much I'll be on here this weekend too b/c I'll have to get things ready for Monday super early.

 Hi barb :) 
Yep it seems Harry might be on the mend....fx....althoe his temperature keeps rising on and off....I had a 3am wake up with him this morning...yah! Thanks Harry lol...shame he was retching and sooo sooo hot again...I sat up with him untill I got it down again....but that took about 3 hrs so I only got another 1and half hors after that....I feel like i am doing a sleep contest -I am actually delirious ha ha ha...

Tots gutted about my opks...I have worked out I need them by Wednesday.:haha: wot a plonker I am! Lol
Wow I must admit that's going to be real hard not to test barb...but if you feel you can do it then yeah try...I would have no finger nails left if I only had one test this cycle lol...
It seems in imaginable for me NOT To test he he...
I really really hope you have a great time away love....we will miss you :( :thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I took another it was really faint i couldnt tell much from it just that it was there so i will hold off now until the morning surely i cant have 3 evaps in a row? Xxx

Yep I'd say three Evaps in a row is unheard of.:thumbup:
I think you got your bfp nat.:happydance::happydance::happydance:...
I'm so happy for you....

I have this visual of you at the gym....lol....
Your on the treadmill with a bottle of water in one hand ,trying to work up a steady sweat and looking around to see if your convincing enough he he he....all the while trying not to over do it bc of the bfp's you had today....lol....
Am I right ? Lol

Well mrs - you take it easy now ok...:thumbup:....can't wait for your test post tmr...Yaye :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yes you are right lmao i think i might have been convincing i went on the cross trainer but wasnt on long as i had a few minute cramp so i thought i best get off and try something else haha the last one was so light and i had hardly anything to drink but i saw it by 1min this time hopefully its ok and is still there if not darker tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Natalie....how does yur tests look this morning...?:)
Fx for you :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

There was another faint line going to try with smu and see what happens with that as it only became visable to me with my smu not my first. I slept horribly last night i kept having to pee, couldnt get comfy so i am shatteted xxx


----------



## natjenson

Yaye...:) 
Have you still yesterday's tests? So you can see for progression....
Seen as tmr will be 48 hrs after line appeared you should defo see a progression by tmr.:thumbup:
Let us know how smu goes won't you...I'm on the edge of my seat here lol...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

So cd6 today...waved goodbye to the witch! Hopefully won't see her again for at least nine months now...see ya around maybe you flaming cling on ha ha ha....

So here I go- into eyes down mode!.....
Taking all my supps......not bothering with the honey anymore....the fish oils have made that look so lame! He he....
Now it's pray pray pray my opks will turn up soon....:)

Hope everybody is all ok and well today...and having a great weekend so far.:flower:


Nat I will keep checking on to see if your bfp is clearer yet.:thumbup: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh my lord!! Frer came up straight away xx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1376136352085.jpg
File size: 184.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## natjenson

Yaye :happydance: 
Ahhh Natalie you did it! :) :hugs:

Can you believe that? Lol....wow I bet oh is going to be over the moon.:thumbup:
I'm so happy for you both.

Natalie good luck love ok...I wish you a happy and healthy 9months :flower:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

We are both in shock it happend so quickly, i never thought it would happen in the first cycle i cant believe it, i cant stop looking at the test.
Thank you :D 
I hope it sticks since i am only11dpo i will have to keep testing daily to make sure xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Stupid question should i wait until after tuesday when af is due to tell my doctor xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats Natalie! Wow one cycle that's impressive! I don't think it matters to wait to tell your doc I got my first faint on a cheapie on 10 dpo and called my doc the next day when the frer was positive, went for hcg to confirm on 12 dpo and it was 85 ! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you, is it normal to be crampy at this point? I will be 13dpo on monday so i will call to speak to her then and see what she says :)


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Thank you, is it normal to be crampy at this point? I will be 13dpo on monday so i will call to speak to her then and see what she says :)

Hi Natalie....I hear ALOT about crampy in the earlie stages is good...it's your uterus and ligaments stretching.or even it could be that your bladder is pressing on your uterus even...
I would be the same ...worrying.:dohh:
Try and relax....and yeah I would probably go doctors on Monday to ask for bloods...don't be alarmed if they do a test and it's negative...the doctors here in the uk used really low sensitive tests....some even as low as 50 mui...uh!
I suppose some surgerys do have good tests on board tho.:thumbup:

Your not taking epo are you nat?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

What is epo? 
It would be easier to take my own test lol at least it would be positive haha 

Ahh glad the cramping is ok i will probably be testing every day until AF now just to drive myself insane lol 

Xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> What is epo?
> It would be easier to take my own test lol at least it would be positive haha
> 
> Ahh glad the cramping is ok i will probably be testing every day until AF now just to drive myself insane lol
> 
> Xxx

Epo is evening primrose oil....causes cramping in the tww and brings on af...it's known feature is hormone balance and good for cm but the later is it's hidden feature and it's not good lol...:thumbup:

I'd also try and stay away from fizzy drinks too....not that it came harm pregnancy in ANY WAY but it will cause you so e discomfort - belly bladd wise and that will make you worry more :thumbup:
Drink as much water as possible now too lol....sorry I am a bad worrier and I know all the tricks to try and make pg go as smothly as pos......
Just wish I knew all this 10 months ago :dohh:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I dont really drink fizzy drinks anyway i'm keen for milkshake at the moment lol i will try my best to drink lots of water, i dont know if there is anything else i should be doing, i am on my phone it is hard to research because it is slow so i will be researching alot tomorrow when i get onto my laptop lol trying to reduce all risks of miscarriage i am scared and worried xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I dont really drink fizzy drinks anyway i'm keen for milkshake at the moment lol i will try my best to drink lots of water, i dont know if there is anything else i should be doing, i am on my phone it is hard to research because it is slow so i will be researching alot tomorrow when i get onto my laptop lol trying to reduce all risks of miscarriage i am scared and worried xxx

:hugs: oh I totally get that - but try and relax Hun ok.:thumbup:
Ha ha remember google not friend when we need one :thumbup: lol

A good thing to reduce mc rate is q 10 but I ink it may be to late to start these things now...I think as you got pg with out all the supps is good news.
You will need iron- folic acid and maybe a pregnacare sup...for the first tri.
I bet oh is over the moon...:happydance:
I'm really happy for you both..:happydance:
Mmm milkshakes....I could do with one of them now...a nice ice cold strawberry or chocolate one.mmmmm....well I can dream I suppose...it's so not the same tho :( lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am relaxing u have been in bed all day because i have been so tired, he is but we arw trying not to get too excited until afrer af is due i think i will be a bit more relaxed about it then, i am considering telling my mum tomorrow not sure how she will react to be honest shes really protective. I have chocolate milkshake yum. I havent ate that well this weekend but i was on 1300 calories for my diet way to little for pregnancy so going to devise a new diet with the doctor when i speak to her :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hey everyone! Wow lots to catch up on! 

Natalie , congrats on the bfp wow I think talia said it well I am very impressed! First cycle you are one fertile franny! Fx for a sticky healthy bean for you and DH! And I totally understand wanting to wait until bloods and AF due date to confirm. I would be the same way :) 

Nat- I say you go and get yourself that damn milkshake! You have earned it haha! Really hope Harry gets better quickly the poor kid :) you need a break too I am sure. Fx those OPK come sooner than you Think Hun xx

Barb- sorry you will be gone next week we will miss you! I think the break will be nice though :) re BDing - see how the week goes and if you don't O till you are back then you won't be out anyways even if you don't get to bd much! I hope you have a great time camping Hun xoxo

Talia I love the collage you made - it's amazing how much those beams grow in such a small amount of time isn't it?

Ashley- good luck this cycle it is good to hear from you!! Fx for some baby dust eh?? Xx

As for me I am about 4dpo today. Still got lots of cm and I didn't take fishing yesterday so I can't forget tonight! Yesterday I was in Toronto writing that exam for the Job I applied for. It went better than I had thought it went because I made it to the next stage and have to write an essay this weekend! Ugh lol that should be fun. 

You are right barb I think I am going to see how this goes and if I am successful and I take it, I can worry about child care issues later. It would be at least 2 years from now anyways! 

I will prob be testing next Friday at 10dpo with my cheapie I hope I can hold out that long..... Enjoying an afternoon by the pool now after a day of errands and cleaning. Tonight heading to dinner with family for my in laws 60th blahs and 40th wedding anniversary. Should be fun 

Xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Fertile fanny rotfl that really tickled me haha thank you, i hope to get it confirmed this week then it can start to sink in xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya meg re: the collage, I was so surprised when I compared them side by side, in 2 weeks so much goes on! 
Great job I your exam and what kind of essay do you have to write? I've never heard of that as part of an interview process, very interesting! 

And Natalie it still hasn't really sunk in for me and I'm almost in second tri! Even with scans and tests it still feels like its picture of a bub in a far away place, not actually inside you. My guess is that'll change when I can feel it moving! Either way like Nat said, try to enjoy it, I spent a lot of time worrying and it's just not worth the energy and stress just focus on being healthy for baby and you'll be just fine!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I will thank you, i am feeling positive about it now, i tested with a cheapie again and it was still faint not progressed any and they are 10miu so i tested with cheapies i got from savers 3 for £1 they are 20miu and the line is so much clearer still faint but much darker than the 10miu which doesnt really make sense xxx


----------



## Petzy

Natalie maybe since they say hcg doubles every 2 days you should tear again in 2 days and it will be darker. Some people have slow progressions and others fast. :)


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Ya meg re: the collage, I was so surprised when I compared them side by side, in 2 weeks so much goes on!
> Great job I your exam and what kind of essay do you have to write? I've never heard of that as part of an interview process, very interesting!
> 
> And Natalie it still hasn't really sunk in for me and I'm almost in second tri! Even with scans and tests it still feels like its picture of a bub in a far away place, not actually inside you. My guess is that'll change when I can feel it moving! Either way like Nat said, try to enjoy it, I spent a lot of time worrying and it's just not worth the energy and stress just focus on being healthy for baby and you'll be just fine!

They emailed me two questions to respond to. Business type questions about restructuring an organization. It's a very short essay they want, two pages max. Double spaced. Lol. But yes strange indeed maybe it's a government thing I really don't know. 

So happy for you that you are nearly in 2nd tri. When is your next scan?


----------



## Nataliieexo

True i was just confused to why 10mius arent getting darker but a 20miu is darker with the same urine, i will probably test everyday i cant help myself x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Gotcha, short little write up! They makes you write so many papers in nursing school I'm surprised you never have to write anything for our interviews haha! 
I go back on Wednesday to try again for the NT scan since they couldn't get it on Thursday! So I'm curious if we'll be able to see a difference with just a week of growth! I'll keep ya posted! 

And Natalie if you're gonna test everyday test only til AF is due, give yourself a limit cuz you'll drive yourself crazy if your urine is dilute or something and the line gets faint... After that no more testing!!! I wasn't too worried early on but that wait for your first appt / scan I'd test every 2 or three weeks for a teeny bit if reassurance, but beware of the hook effect!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I will i am getting clear blue digitals on tuesday when af is due so that will be my last test lol


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies.... 5DPO not much happening over here. I have had a little cramping on the right side yesterday and the day before - hoping its a good sign lol but I am not holding onto anything....

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday

I don't know when I am going to start testing but likely 10DPO if I can hold out.

xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Heres a test i did today at 4pm ish i know i shouldnt but i couldnt help myself lol

And the second pic is progression you cant really see the other lines now but the 2nd last pic is a 20miu and the last is the 4pm 10iu one x
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy test 12dpo 10miu.jpg
File size: 157.9 KB
Views: 6









progression pics.jpg
File size: 177.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies! A quick hello and a talk to you next weekend.

Nataliiee, congrats on the news & I wish you a Happy & Healthy 9 months. Very lucky lady on your first shot.

Nat hope you're well....we will be close this cycle. I will have a late ovulation so we might end up cycle buddies. I packed opks in case I want to test later this week. We've been doing it a lot... I hope smth happens from it.

Meg good luck and I hope the job pans out. You're right you'd have at least two years or more to figure it out if you get the job. Wow its all moving fast for ya!
So next time I log on I hope I get good news :) good luck hun.I hope your dream about AF is wrong. 

OK ladies...I will miss you guys. 
Xoxox


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies! A quick hello and a talk to you next weekend.
> 
> Nataliiee, congrats on the news & I wish you a Happy & Healthy 9 months. Very lucky lady on your first shot.
> 
> Nat hope you're well....we will be close this cycle. I will have a late ovulation so we might end up cycle buddies. I packed opks in case I want to test later this week. We've been doing it a lot... I hope smth happens from it.
> 
> Meg good luck and I hope the job pans out. You're right you'd have at least two years or more to figure it out if you get the job. Wow its all moving fast for ya!
> So next time I log on I hope I get good news :) good luck hun.I hope your dream about AF is wrong.
> 
> OK ladies...I will miss you guys.
> Xoxox

Thanks Barbs xx. I hope I have good news on one front or another lol. May be too early for a bfp if one is even coming. I don't feel negative nor do I feel optimistic. I am just like whatever! We will see what happens. 

Talk to u soon and enjoy yourself. Hope you are packing a bag or two from the lcbo! Xx


----------



## barbikins

Lcbo is coming with me lady. I'm done being cautious. What good did that do thus far eh?! Ppppfffffftttttttt


----------



## Nataliieexo

Worried the top is 11dpo smu and bottom is 13dpo smu its no darker if not lighter x
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1376301037290.jpg
File size: 196.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Worried the top is 11dpo smu and bottom is 13dpo smu its no darker if not lighter x

Natalie - I am sorry you are stressed - unfortunately I have been there when I had my chemical in June but that does not mean thats whats happening to you. some people have slow progressions.... and some dont get confirmation until blood work - you will have to wait and see what the blood work says but try to think positive xx - FX for a sticky bean Natalie!


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies... 6DPO over here... on the weekend and including this morning I have had minimal cramping on the right side... just a little here and there but maybe this is a good sign who knows! my only other thing going on is that I had some pink cm this morning - never have it this early - AF is still a week or 8 days away... FX this is a good sign but I know from history we can never rely on something like that! Ahhhhhh


----------



## Nataliieexo

I tested with clearblue digi pregnant 1-2 will post pic soon :) x


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I tested with clearblue digi pregnant 1-2 will post pic soon :) x

Thats great - it is still early so try to relax best you can. When do you go for bloods?


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have a doctors appointment tomorrow so i will hopefully be asked to go in for them done this week.


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:
 

> I have a doctors appointment tomorrow so i will hopefully be asked to go in for them done this week.

Hopefully You can go tomorrow then :) FX Natalie that this is it for you!:hugs:


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hopefully but i am more confident now with the digi and i having quite a bit of cramping which i have heard is completely normal so i feel a bit more relaxed :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Meg, i really really really hope the pink cm and cramps are a good sign! That would be the best reward for your basically perfect bd timing! I'll be watching closely come 10 dpo! 
And Natalie, I agree with Meg, get confirmation and stop poas!! It'll just drive you crazy! Try to get that bloodwork ASAP!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I wont be poas anymore i will push for a blood test tomorrow i might not get one until later in the week though.


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Meg, i really really really hope the pink cm and cramps are a good sign! That would be the best reward for your basically perfect bd timing! I'll be watching closely come 10 dpo!
> And Natalie, I agree with Meg, get confirmation and stop poas!! It'll just drive you crazy! Try to get that bloodwork ASAP!

Thanks Talia... I really hope so too. We will see.... My hopes are not too high so that way I wont be completely distraught if it doesnt happen lol. Ill keep you posted. :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's a good attitude to have definitely! Try to take it easy and only mildly symptom spot! Lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

I rang the doctors and was told they only do urine tests to confirm i want blood :/ x


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> That's a good attitude to have definitely! Try to take it easy and only mildly symptom spot! Lol

haha exactly....


----------



## Nataliieexo

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







1-2 weeks.jpg
File size: 271.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> :happydance:

Lovely! How nice to see the words eh??

Best of luck tomorrow at doctors! xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

They took so long to come up i thought it was going to say not pregnant, thank you i am going to push for a blood test because i was told today a blood test wasnt used to confirm when i phoned up xx


----------



## natjenson

Yaye Natalie that's a great pic :happydance:

Understand you want bloods done too.:thumbup: 
A little reassurance here tho- a digi is atleast 50 mui so for it to pick it up at 13 dpo is GREAT news Hun....you have atleast 50 mui or more in your bloodstream and that means you can rule out a chem ok love....I think you just having a slow progression there ...was the digi a two pk?
Save the other one for next week so you can see it tell you 2-3 weeks...that way you can have the reassurance on top of the bloods (if you get them)-( or if not)

With talia and meg here ...no more worrying love ok :thumbup:.... You just relax now and enjoy it ok.:) 

Do let us know how it goes at your apt wont you.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi meg.:) 

I'm so glad your able to relax about this cycle...great attitude this time...
And I am really holding out with major fx for your essay interview....I really hope it's goes well for you :thumbup:

So are you testing in two days did you say?....sorry I only just read your post and I already for got lol...8 dpo you say right ? Hmmmm or was it 6? Ha ha what am I like...: 

Fx for you meg :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi barbs :)

So gonna miss you whilst your away - we all will.:) 
Hope you have a great time too.

Yaye cycle buddies again...:happydance:
Glad your taking your opks with you...I would hate that you didn't and you regretted it...I suppose the worry of not knowing if you bd- ed on the right day would be annoying...on the other hand the total cut off would also add to the "cycle rest"
Who am I kidding lol - you KNOW your going to pee on them stickys lmao...

Looking forward to your return barbs...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi meg.:)
> 
> I'm so glad your able to relax about this cycle...great attitude this time...
> And I am really holding out with major fx for your essay interview....I really hope it's goes well for you :thumbup:
> 
> So are you testing in two days did you say?....sorry I only just read your post and I already for got lol...8 dpo you say right ? Hmmmm or was it 6? Ha ha what am I like...:
> 
> Fx for you meg :flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

6DPO Nat :) so I am testing in 4 days at 10DPO.... ahhhh maybe 9 haha....


----------



## Petzy

Well I just got the call, I have made it to the final part of the application process and have an in-person interview on Wednesday afternoon. I am so nervous. And I will have to call in sick to work too which makes me so uncomfortable ughhhh why cant this be easier!!!


----------



## natjenson

Wel well well ladies I am cd8 today...and earlier today I went to the loo and and I was practically surfing "down there"...in megs words the loo roll gliiiiiided lol....

So this cycle seems to be going well this time...
Last month I had a constant pain on my left side near Fallopian tube....got slightly worried that I may have a cyst...but the pain subsided when af got me so maybe the Fallopian tube was fealty a little under the weather some what...lol
I took an opk today to...don't know why lol....not gearing up yet but I will be starting my opks in 48 hrs...(Wednesday)

Oh btw....:happydance: my opks arrived today...FAK YEAH!.....phewwwwww I couldn't handle that...no opks? - that's just - UNHEARD OF! He he he...

So Ashley...how's your cycle going ? Good I hopes...:thumbup:

Chere if your reading this...drop us all a line to let us know your alright...I wonder how you are love...hope your ok.:flower:

Natalie I will keep checking in to see how you are too :) 

:) :) :)


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi barbs :)
> 
> So gonna miss you whilst your away - we all will.:)
> Hope you have a great time too.
> 
> Yaye cycle buddies again...:happydance:
> Glad your taking your opks with you...I would hate that you didn't and you regretted it...I suppose the worry of not knowing if you bd- ed on the right day would be annoying...on the other hand the total cut off would also add to the "cycle rest"
> Who am I kidding lol - you KNOW your going to pee on them stickys lmao...
> 
> Looking forward to your return barbs...:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Ooh damn straight she is deffo peeing on those sticks!!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Wel well well ladies I am cd8 today...and earlier today I went to the loo and and I was practically surfing "down there"...in megs words the loo roll gliiiiiided lol....
> 
> So this cycle seems to be going well this time...
> Last month I had a constant pain on my left side near Fallopian tube....got slightly worried that I may have a cyst...but the pain subsided when af got me so maybe the Fallopian tube was fealty a little under the weather some what...lol
> I took an opk today to...don't know why lol....not gearing up yet but I will be starting my opks in 48 hrs...(Wednesday)
> 
> Oh btw....:happydance: my opks arrived today...FAK YEAH!.....phewwwwww I couldn't handle that...no opks? - that's just - UNHEARD OF! He he he...
> 
> So Ashley...how's your cycle going ? Good I hopes...:thumbup:
> 
> Chere if your reading this...drop us all a line to let us know your alright...I wonder how you are love...hope your ok.:flower:
> 
> Natalie I will keep checking in to see how you are too :)
> 
> :) :) :)

YAY nat they arrived early! thats great, no time lost for you :) Mine always come within 1-2 days it is nuts!

Glad you have lots of CM... loving the fish oil eh??

best of luck this cycle Nat xoxo

How is Harry doing?


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Well I just got the call, I have made it to the final part of the application process and have an in-person interview on Wednesday afternoon. I am so nervous. And I will have to call in sick to work too which makes me so uncomfortable ughhhh why cant this be easier!!!

:happydance: Yaye meg well done love...:thumbup:
So happy for you ....
Good luck for your interview on Wednesday..woohoo...:happydance:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Wel well well ladies I am cd8 today...and earlier today I went to the loo and and I was practically surfing "down there"...in megs words the loo roll gliiiiiided lol....
> 
> So this cycle seems to be going well this time...
> Last month I had a constant pain on my left side near Fallopian tube....got slightly worried that I may have a cyst...but the pain subsided when af got me so maybe the Fallopian tube was fealty a little under the weather some what...lol
> I took an opk today to...don't know why lol....not gearing up yet but I will be starting my opks in 48 hrs...(Wednesday)
> 
> Oh btw....:happydance: my opks arrived today...FAK YEAH!.....phewwwwww I couldn't handle that...no opks? - that's just - UNHEARD OF! He he he...
> 
> So Ashley...how's your cycle going ? Good I hopes...:thumbup:
> 
> Chere if your reading this...drop us all a line to let us know your alright...I wonder how you are love...hope your ok.:flower:
> 
> Natalie I will keep checking in to see how you are too :)
> 
> :) :) :)
> 
> YAY nat they arrived early! thats great, no time lost for you :) Mine always come within 1-2 days it is nuts!
> 
> Glad you have lots of CM... loving the fish oil eh??
> 
> best of luck this cycle Nat xoxo
> 
> How is Harry doing?Click to expand...

He he thankyou.:thumbup:
Yeah Harry doing great now thankyou...he still having these little dips in the day where he just slumps but after a sleep he is better again...the doctor said it may be three weeks of it...but rash is gone and temp is down so I am really happy with that now.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I checked the leflet on clearblue digi it is 25miu, so that still doesnt help me lol but i do have 3 i had ordered 2 off the internet but my mum was so impatient she bought me 1 today lol so i will be able to take one next monday it should be 2-3 by then right? and i will be able to see 3+ aswell hopefully, i want a blood test i am so determined to get one haha 

I thought you could have a chemical at any point between now and 6 weeks no matter what your hsg is, i have tried not to google about them to be honest so i dont know alot about them lol xx


----------



## natjenson

Wow...Natalie...where did you get your cbd?...I won't one of them lol...
The ones I have used in the past has been 50's.....think ill go Internet ones instead now.:thumbup:

And a chem as long as 6weeks? Woh....I didn't know that...thankyou for sharing that :thumbup:

He he your mum -bless her socks...will it be her first grand babba?...I bet she so excited.:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

From the co-op lol food shop the conception indicators are 25miu. 
I am sure i read that you can have a chemical up to 6 weeks i have read alot though lol

Yip her first i think shes trying to sink it all in her baby having a baby lol xx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> He he thankyou.:thumbup:
> Yeah Harry doing great now thankyou...he still having these little dips in the day where he just slumps but after a sleep he is better again...the doctor said it may be three weeks of it...but rash is gone and temp is down so I am really happy with that now.:thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat so glad he is on the up and up! that is great news the poor thing :) I hope you are catching up on your sleep now too! xx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Well I just got the call, I have made it to the final part of the application process and have an in-person interview on Wednesday afternoon. I am so nervous. And I will have to call in sick to work too which makes me so uncomfortable ughhhh why cant this be easier!!!
> 
> :happydance: Yaye meg well done love...:thumbup:
> So happy for you ....
> Good luck for your interview on Wednesday..woohoo...:happydance:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Nat... so freakin nervous on many levels...


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Well I just got the call, I have made it to the final part of the application process and have an in-person interview on Wednesday afternoon. I am so nervous. And I will have to call in sick to work too which makes me so uncomfortable ughhhh why cant this be easier!!!
> 
> :happydance: Yaye meg well done love...:thumbup:
> So happy for you ....
> Good luck for your interview on Wednesday..woohoo...:happydance:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Nat... so freakin nervous on many levels...Click to expand...

Wow I bet you are...
Just breath tho ok...remember that you have been great to get this far so you must have something about you that they like meg...
I think you have done great so far.:thumbup:
:hugs:to your nerves tho...I'd had no nails left if it were me...i am really crap with nerves...lo

You can do it meg :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
You go girl :thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx

P.s yeah sleep...(oh what's that again?) he he....yep I'm hoping for a lay in tmr...oh's day off...my turn ! Lol
Know Harry tho he will be rather awkward in the morning bc he used to me in the mornings with his routine so ill still get woke up early :dohh:
I don't mind tho.ill catch a nap when he dose in the afternoon if I'm still tired.:thumbup:


----------



## Nataliieexo

My head is pounding, i am tired, i'm super thirsty but dont want to drink to much tonight because i am thinking i have been drinking so much and not peeing that much at nightime its affecting my fmu and smu i have the doctors at 9.55 tomorrow morning and will be saving my smu for him if he wants me to poas.....wishful thinking but if it doesnt pick up on the test he may do a blood test....lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

And i am dying to change my ticker to a pregnancy one but i am too chicken lol


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> And i am dying to change my ticker to a pregnancy one but i am too chicken lol

Ahhhh nat bless.:hugs:......

Hopefully tmr you can...:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Well I just got the call, I have made it to the final part of the application process and have an in-person interview on Wednesday afternoon. I am so nervous. And I will have to call in sick to work too which makes me so uncomfortable ughhhh why cant this be easier!!!
> 
> :happydance: Yaye meg well done love...:thumbup:
> So happy for you ....
> Good luck for your interview on Wednesday..woohoo...:happydance:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Nat... so freakin nervous on many levels...Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I bet you are...
> Just breath tho ok...remember that you have been great to get this far so you must have something about you that they like meg...
> I think you have done great so far.:thumbup:
> :hugs:to your nerves tho...I'd had no nails left if it were me...i am really crap with nerves...lo
> 
> You can do it meg :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> You go girl :thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> P.s yeah sleep...(oh what's that again?) he he....yep I'm hoping for a lay in tmr...oh's day off...my turn ! Lol
> Know Harry tho he will be rather awkward in the morning bc he used to me in the mornings with his routine so ill still get woke up early :dohh:
> I don't mind tho.ill catch a nap when he dose in the afternoon if I'm still tired.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes definitely sleep in if you can or grab a nap :)

Thanks for the encouragement... if I get this job I am going out for champagne and steak! haha... I still dont even know if they have any positions to be filled right now thats how little I know! ughhhh this cant all be for nothing or for a waiting list


----------



## Nataliieexo

I've been to the doctors he took a urine sample to do a test gota ring for that in a few days but they dont do blood apparantly, got folic acid and hes going to get a midwife to ring me xxx


----------



## Petzy

7DPO over here.. not much happening. Had some cramps last night deep in my abdomen again... just for a short time. trying not to pin that on anything. I know it is too early anyway! I told DH we may have a seed growing LMAO and he said he didnt think this was the month and so I said I am up the challenge and hope to prove him wrong lol....

I will probably just wait until Friday at least to test.. I dont think 9DPO there is even a point. 10DPO is early too.. I didnt get my BFP with my chemical until 12DPO


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I've been to the doctors he took a urine sample to do a test gota ring for that in a few days but they dont do blood apparantly, got folic acid and hes going to get a midwife to ring me xxx

Natalie - why do you have to wait for a urine test? isnt it done right on the spot? that is so strange.. that is good that the midwife will be calling you though :)

Were you on folic acid for the last three months?


----------



## Nataliieexo

He said urine samples dont get done in there now i half expect it to be negative because my smu is pants aswell i drink alot at night i seem to have better results early evening, i know i wish should would hurry its because i dont want to go to the centre, they do daycare there too and alot of people i know have children there so people would see me and i dont want to share yet lol i had been taking them but ran out so he gave me some more.


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow so much goin on in here..how r all of u? Barbs? Nat? Things r hectic dwn here..im suppose to finiallybyave my doc apt today to see wat goin on w me..on a crazy note, my husbands 21 yr old son and his gf announced yesterday that they r pregnant.(not happy at all) they live w my dh mom..lazy and soo dnt need a baby and apparently they were ttc cuz she had her implant removed..so my dh is gona b a grandpa... and his 18yr old sone just moved in w us yesterday..he been livin w his mom until she up and moved to virginia..so I had to enroll him in school to finish his last yr..been sooo stressed out I cld cry..


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh my goodness that is stressful! Definitely not the news we expected to hear, which I'm sure you feel the same x100! What a blow that dh's son announced :hugs: hope things start turning around for you, sounds like you have a lot on your plate! You know we're always here to listen if you've gotta vent!


----------



## mommaplus05

Thanks girl..im hopin things turn around..but I noticed about an hr ago, lots of ewcm and pain on my left side! Omg I am certain I am ovulating! Holy moses!!! Best thing to happen in months..just hopin I still in..we dtd day before yesterday..and will try n get him again this eve...:)


----------



## mommaplus05

But on the same note, how weird will that be? My dh havin a baby and grandbaby born same yr? Ugghhh


----------



## mommaplus05

I am goin on 32 but my husband is 45...


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Thanks girl..im hopin things turn around..but I noticed about an hr ago, lots of ewcm and pain on my left side! Omg I am certain I am ovulating! Holy moses!!! Best thing to happen in months..just hopin I still in..we dtd day before yesterday..and will try n get him again this eve...:)

Hey Momma - so sorry about that news but it looks like you are fertile right now so hop to it!!! I really hope your cycle sorts itself out soon ..... you will have news of your own soon enough ! so glad you posted today :):flower:


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> I am goin on 32 but my husband is 45...

You are only 2 years older than me momma... a good ripe age for baby making! DH isnt too old at all either:) his older kids can babysit! LOL


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....sorry I been Mia today...we took little one to see the fireworks tonight so had to kill ALOT of time hanging around as it didn't makes sense to go home and then back out again tonight...

Wow mommaplus.....strange - I have been thi k of you today....I told myself I would come home and ask if you were ok on the thread....Yaye sounds like you are o-ing...:happydance:
Sorry about the stressful situation you have going on there...totally get that your quite peeved about hubby's son...hope thier new arrive makes them both step up to the plate and turn there lives around for the better ....HOPFULLY they can get a place of there own now eh.
Good luck for this cycle Hun got my fingers crossed for you.:flower:

Natalie...Yaye looks like you got your ticker up and running there.woohoo...:happydance:
So I didn't quite get it with your per earlier...have the doctors confirmed your hgc yet?....
Looking forward to your next post so I can catch up properly lol...:thumbup:

Meg...yeah think your right...10 dpo would be a great place to start but then again why string yet the "am I -arnt I?" ...12 dpo is when you got your last lines right- so it makes sense to start then I think..:thumbup:
I totes hope you win the challenge lol...
MAJOUR fingers crossed for you meg.:flower:
T minus three days till testing then is it?

Hi talia....good luck with your scan tmr....I hope little bean co-operates this time lol and shows her cute little face so mommy can get a nice picture this time.:thumbup:
Ha ha I say she...who knows eh.:) 

Barbs just incase you may have checked in....hope your having a great time we miss you.:)


Well afm...the cm is CRAAAAZY here...woop woop.
Bd-ing is in full swing....althoe may I add....why oh why do I always get the urge to cough when my legs are dangling up in the air...it's either that or I sneeze he he he...
Not a pretty sight lmao... 
Start my opks tmr...hope I o at cd 12 again...fx.
Had some EVIL pains "down there " today...like the sharpest of cramps ever...I hope it's not a bad thing...it feels like cervix is having a dam party of her own up there...and oh boy I have a few heart stopping moments when she starts! Lol...like stop what your doing and try not to yell kind of pains...:dohh:

The word "baby making" is forbidden this cycle....we have desided that saying it seems to put pressure on us and things can "sometimes" get alittle awkward...
We want it to be fun again so the word is now Not be to be spoken of - well untill I'm atleast "somthing" dpo anyways...lol

So tmr I am dreading it....I have our lil Neffews birthday party...I thought I would have been going with our new baby this time...it was a big deal at Xmas as he is having "quite " the party and he told me he was looking forward to our new baby coming...heart breaking...
I know nothing will be said but I just know I will have those "sympathy " looks and I really don't know if I can actually deal with that....
May even have a glass of wine before I go so it dosent suck as much!...
It'll probably work out fine tho.i hope .
I have found this week ok but I am having out of the blue breakdowns...not good....
This evening we sat down at a table next to a lovely couple with a 6week old baby girl...so adorable...was totally fine...but then out of nowhere I had to make way to the loo and when I got there I wept so bad...
This is horrible bc...I sort if feel fine...I have been holding up relatively well really but these little outbursts are the clinchers...
I suppose it dosent help that I am sooo tired...
Which talking of btw is where I am off to now! He he....bed is my destiny tonight bed is my mission and bed is my friend!lol....and bed is where I would love to be all dam day tmr...but hay ho ...that's not what will happen so get over that I must.lol...
Ill just have to settle for bed tonight and sleep I will!...he he he...

So ladies I hope all is well and I look forward to catching up better tmr...will be back to tell of my first opk...:thumbup:


Night night all.:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow..all u girls have been busy(getting busy hopefully ) haha...so on tge topic earlier about my dh son and gf bein prego, well she went to doc today and is 12wks preg! Then I got a slap in the face wen I heard tgey were goin to name there baby girl sophie..that hurt..thats wat me and dh wanted to name our girl..it seems so wrong. Idk wat to do..weird if my dh has a baby and grand baby in same darn yr..not to mention we cant have two sophies..uggghhh all this has me such a wreck.


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Wow..all u girls have been busy(getting busy hopefully ) haha...so on tge topic earlier about my dh son and gf bein prego, well she went to doc today and is 12wks preg! Then I got a slap in the face wen I heard tgey were goin to name there baby girl sophie..that hurt..thats wat me and dh wanted to name our girl..it seems so wrong. Idk wat to do..weird if my dh has a baby and grand baby in same darn yr..not to mention we cant have two sophies..uggghhh all this has me such a wreck.

Hi momma...:hugs: I'm so sorry you are having to go through this love.
And taking the name Sophie is not nice at all.:hugs:
Is there anyway you can discuss this with your brother...
I hope they have a boy now so they don't take your name away from you and dh.:thumbup:
And 12weeks! Wow how can she not know?....or maybe she did but didn't want to say anything.:shrug:
Hang in there Hun ...:hugs:...
Anymore on the signs you may ovulating?....don't worry too much about baby's born around same yr...maybe they could grow together...I know it must seem kind of wierd to you...my oh has a nefew the same age and they get on great...althoe people do look at them strange when they explain the situation lol...

Oh and look at it this way...if she is 12 wks already then at least they have to buckle up sooner and find a place sooner than you thought.:thumbup:
Hope your ok momma:hugs:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I was called by the doctor to come in there test was negative and mine this morning was barley visable at 25miu she wants to do another and a abdominal examination she said i might need to go to hospital omg i'm scared i'm waiting to be seen now xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I was called by the doctor to come in there test was negative and mine this morning was barley visable at 25miu she wants to do another and a abdominal examination she said i might need to go to hospital omg i'm scared i'm waiting to be seen now xxx

Oh no...Natalie...:hugs:
I'm so sorry this is happening.:(
I hope they get to the bottom of this at the doctors for you .let us know how you go love.
Ill be thinking of you nat.:thumbup:
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nat- you ok? Are you still waiting to be seen ? 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies....sorry I been Mia today...we took little one to see the fireworks tonight so had to kill ALOT of time hanging around as it didn't makes sense to go home and then back out again tonight...
> 
> Meg...yeah think your right...10 dpo would be a great place to start but then again why string yet the "am I -arnt I?" ...12 dpo is when you got your last lines right- so it makes sense to start then I think..:thumbup:
> I totes hope you win the challenge lol...
> MAJOUR fingers crossed for you meg.:flower:
> T minus three days till testing then is it?
> 
> Well afm...the cm is CRAAAAZY here...woop woop.
> Bd-ing is in full swing....althoe may I add....why oh why do I always get the urge to cough when my legs are dangling up in the air...it's either that or I sneeze he he he...
> Not a pretty sight lmao...
> Start my opks tmr...hope I o at cd 12 again...fx.
> Had some EVIL pains "down there " today...like the sharpest of cramps ever...I hope it's not a bad thing...it feels like cervix is having a dam party of her own up there...and oh boy I have a few heart stopping moments when she starts! Lol...like stop what your doing and try not to yell kind of pains...:dohh:
> 
> The word "baby making" is forbidden this cycle....we have desided that saying it seems to put pressure on us and things can "sometimes" get alittle awkward...
> We want it to be fun again so the word is now Not be to be spoken of - well untill I'm atleast "somthing" dpo anyways...lol
> 
> So tmr I am dreading it....I have our lil Neffews birthday party...I thought I would have been going with our new baby this time...it was a big deal at Xmas as he is having "quite " the party and he told me he was looking forward to our new baby coming...heart breaking...
> I know nothing will be said but I just know I will have those "sympathy " looks and I really don't know if I can actually deal with that....
> May even have a glass of wine before I go so it dosent suck as much!...
> It'll probably work out fine tho.i hope .
> I have found this week ok but I am having out of the blue breakdowns...not good....
> This evening we sat down at a table next to a lovely couple with a 6week old baby girl...so adorable...was totally fine...but then out of nowhere I had to make way to the loo and when I got there I wept so bad...
> This is horrible bc...I sort if feel fine...I have been holding up relatively well really but these little outbursts are the clinchers...
> I suppose it dosent help that I am sooo tired...
> Which talking of btw is where I am off to now! He he....bed is my destiny tonight bed is my mission and bed is my friend!lol....and bed is where I would love to be all dam day tmr...but hay ho ...that's not what will happen so get over that I must.lol...
> Ill just have to settle for bed tonight and sleep I will!...he he he...
> 
> So ladies I hope all is well and I look forward to catching up better tmr...will be back to tell of my first opk...:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Night night all.:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat I'm sorry you had such a tough day. You are such a strong woman and are allowed to have moments like that. Especially as you are reminded of your loss right now. Xx I hope you are feeling a bit better today and that the birthday party is better than you expect. :hugs:

Sounds like you are gearing up and starting those OPK with bding on the mind Haha. That is great that you have so much cm too!!! Mine has tapered off since O a bit. We will see ......


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I was called by the doctor to come in there test was negative and mine this morning was barley visable at 25miu she wants to do another and a abdominal examination she said i might need to go to hospital omg i'm scared i'm waiting to be seen now xxx

Natalie I am very sorry this is happening. I had a similar experience... Bfp and then they were getting lighter and went to docs and tested negative. AF showed with a vengeance the next day. I really hope this isn't happening for you xx let us know how you are


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Wow..all u girls have been busy(getting busy hopefully ) haha...so on tge topic earlier about my dh son and gf bein prego, well she went to doc today and is 12wks preg! Then I got a slap in the face wen I heard tgey were goin to name there baby girl sophie..that hurt..thats wat me and dh wanted to name our girl..it seems so wrong. Idk wat to do..weird if my dh has a baby and grand baby in same darn yr..not to mention we cant have two sophies..uggghhh all this has me such a wreck.

Momma that is just lousy I am sorry. Did DH son know that was a baby name you were going to use? If not what bad luck. It is ok though they may have a boy and if not there are so many lovely names out there for that sweet baby to be xx:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Can someone tell me I am dumb to say I am out at 8dpo? I was feeling silly yesterday and bfn on cheapie at 7 dpo. No idea why I did that but still disappointing lol. I will wait till at least Friday.


----------



## Nataliieexo

She said chemical and i used my other clearblue digi came back not pregnant i have my blood test later and have beeb told to expect a bleed in the next few days :'( xx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Can someone tell me I am dumb to say I am out at 8dpo? I was feeling silly yesterday and bfn on cheapie at 7 dpo. No idea why I did that but still disappointing lol. I will wait till at least Friday.

He he he....ahhh meg your not dumb...just impatient! Lmao...

Good luck for Friday ...:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> She said chemical and i used my other clearblue digi came back not pregnant i have my blood test later and have beeb told to expect a bleed in the next few days :'( xx

So sorry to hear this love...I hope af Hurrys herself along so it's not a drawn out process.and you can move on.
Big hugs to you nat.:hugs:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Cd 10 and i am gearing up already...by the looks of it I may have my positive opk by Friday! :happydance:

Here's my tests...
My 7.30 pm is the wet one.


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> She said chemical and i used my other clearblue digi came back not pregnant i have my blood test later and have beeb told to expect a bleed in the next few days :'( xx

Very sorry Natalie. I went through the exact same thing in June and the way I am trying to look at it is that hey I finally got a bfp after a year, and it will probably happen again soon. So I am keeping hopeful. I was also glad or happened so early so AF could just show and I could move on. It took me a few days to process what had happened. Best of luck on your next cycle. Xo


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Cd 10 and i am gearing up already...by the looks of it I may have my positive opk by Friday! :happydance:
> 
> Here's my tests...
> My 7.30 pm is the wet one.
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Woot woot!!! Get in that bed and hump like rabbits!! Lol good luck!


----------



## Petzy

So I had my big interview today. It seemed
To go pretty well and they said I should hear in 2-3 weeks which seems like a long time! What a long process this has been. Anyways so fingers crossed. I still don't know if they have actual positions open or if they are creating a pool of qualified applicants. We will see


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> So I had my big interview today. It seemed
> To go pretty well and they said I should hear in 2-3 weeks which seems like a long time! What a long process this has been. Anyways so fingers crossed. I still don't know if they have actual positions open or if they are creating a pool of qualified applicants. We will see

:happydance: hay good luck meg...hopefully the next two weeks go fast for you:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> So I had my big interview today. It seemed
> To go pretty well and they said I should hear in 2-3 weeks which seems like a long time! What a long process this has been. Anyways so fingers crossed. I still don't know if they have actual positions open or if they are creating a pool of qualified applicants. We will see
> 
> :happydance: hay good luck meg...hopefully the next two weeks go fast for you:thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Nat. Hope you're having a great day xx:hugs:


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow good luck on ur new job meg and sooo srry natalie ..


----------



## Petzy

Natalie hope you are doing ok.... Thinking of you. Some people don't think a chemical is a big deal. I used to be one of those people until I had one. I understand how difficult it is. I bet you will get a sticky bean very quickly! Xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm doing ok better than yesterday, i was really upset when i saw blood this morning and it seems to be in full flow and i'm not in much pain, today will be cd1 for me right? Thank you my family have been very supportive and oh is feeling just the same as me so i have brought him to stay at my mams with me so hes not alone xx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I'm doing ok better than yesterday, i was really upset when i saw blood this morning and it seems to be in full flow and i'm not in much pain, today will be cd1 for me right? Thank you my family have been very supportive and oh is feeling just the same as me so i have brought him to stay at my mams with me so hes not alone xx

Hi Natalie :hugs:...I'm glad af hasn't been drawn out for you love:thumbup:
I'm glad your family is being a good support for you too and I think that was a good idea taking your oh with you :thumbup:....it's good to be together at these times love.
Again I am so sorry your having to go through this nat...
You try and take things easy ok.:hugs:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Natalie so sorry for your loss but it sounds like you have a good support system and you have us too! :hugs: Your rainbow will come soon!


----------



## Petzy

I had a strange thing happen this morning that is kind of upsetting - went pee and there was bright pink streaks on TP... usually this is exactly what I get when AF is coming (like same day, within an hour or two...); I was like WTF - AF isnt due until Tuesday or so... I have never had this ever. So then DH wanted to BD and I was hesitant but I did anyways and afterwards I went to see if there was actual blood - still pink streaks but no blood. I checked once more before work and there was nothing there. I think AF is coming super early and this has never happened to me before... I always get AF two weeks after my positive OPK which would be Mon/Tues next week. I am technically about 9DPO..... My boobs are pretty sore as they sometimes are at this point, maybe a little early but not really. I have a little bit of cramping but nothing severe.... I dont really know what to think. I guess I will just see if AF shows... I felt hopeful after the pink cm earlier this week but now I dont anymore. I think I am out.


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I'm doing ok better than yesterday, i was really upset when i saw blood this morning and it seems to be in full flow and i'm not in much pain, today will be cd1 for me right? Thank you my family have been very supportive and oh is feeling just the same as me so i have brought him to stay at my mams with me so hes not alone xx

Glad you are doing better. I was lucky and AF showed quickly for me too... Yep you are CD1 hun. Give yourself some time to feel like yourself and then onto this cycle for you :) FX


----------



## OurLilFlu

I don't wanna toot the implantation horn but it could be. I agree it seems very strange for AF to come by so early! Hope it stays at bay and when you test it proves that :witch: wrong! I wouldn't count myself out just yet! Keep us updated


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> I don't wanna toot the implantation horn but it could be. I agree it seems very strange for AF to come by so early! Hope it stays at bay and when you test it proves that :witch: wrong! I wouldn't count myself out just yet! Keep us updated

I will for sure, thanks Talia. Hope you are bean are doing great :)


----------



## Petzy

Well TMI but I just went #2 which usually shows me the status of AF and there was nothing there. I am having lots of really sharp pains down there too. Nothing like AF cramps but stilllllllll not getting hopes up. its actually painful!!

Edit: well its been another few hours and still nothing there. I cant help but symptom spot now... blahh I hope it is not AF coming early!


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Well TMI but I just went #2 which usually shows me the status of AF and there was nothing there. I am having lots of really sharp pains down there too. Nothing like AF cramps but stilllllllll not getting hopes up. its actually painful!!
> 
> Edit: well its been another few hours and still nothing there. I cant help but symptom spot now... blahh I hope it is not AF coming early!

Hi meg...:flower:
This is a difficult one really...it could be good signs...it's kind of a strange one really .:thumbup:
I've had them pains before but not so near af...more early on like.
I really don't know what to say about this one...all I can say is I hope that dam slut stays away.
AUNT FLOW if you can hear me you witch you are NOT welcome ok! Lol

So your 9dpo today meg?....are you testing tmr?....have you caved today? Lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!! Cd10 here!! Would you call this a positive opk???? We bd last night...hopefully we will get another chance
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Hey ladies!! Cd10 here!! Would you call this a positive opk???? We bd last night...hopefully we will get another chance

As long as they are at least equal in darkness then yes it's positive! Get in bed Ashley!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Well TMI but I just went #2 which usually shows me the status of AF and there was nothing there. I am having lots of really sharp pains down there too. Nothing like AF cramps but stilllllllll not getting hopes up. its actually painful!!
> 
> Edit: well its been another few hours and still nothing there. I cant help but symptom spot now... blahh I hope it is not AF coming early!
> 
> Hi meg...:flower:
> This is a difficult one really...it could be good signs...it's kind of a strange one really .:thumbup:
> I've had them pains before but not so near af...more early on like.
> I really don't know what to say about this one...all I can say is I hope that dam slut stays away.
> AUNT FLOW if you can hear me you witch you are NOT welcome ok! Lol
> 
> So your 9dpo today meg?....are you testing tmr?....have you caved today? Lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Yep only 9dpo. I checked again and there was another streak but much darker. Not pink at all now, more brown with a tinge of red to it. No clue what the fack is going on. Yes I did cave and bfn of course. That was pointless at 9dpo....regardless if AF is coming or not lol. I feel like this is probably AF. :(. We will see what the morning brings.


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Well TMI but I just went #2 which usually shows me the status of AF and there was nothing there. I am having lots of really sharp pains down there too. Nothing like AF cramps but stilllllllll not getting hopes up. its actually painful!!
> 
> Edit: well its been another few hours and still nothing there. I cant help but symptom spot now... blahh I hope it is not AF coming early!
> 
> Hi meg...:flower:
> This is a difficult one really...it could be good signs...it's kind of a strange one really .:thumbup:
> I've had them pains before but not so near af...more early on like.
> I really don't know what to say about this one...all I can say is I hope that dam slut stays away.
> AUNT FLOW if you can hear me you witch you are NOT welcome ok! Lol
> 
> So your 9dpo today meg?....are you testing tmr?....have you caved today? Lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yep only 9dpo. I checked again and there was another streak but much darker. Not pink at all now, more brown with a tinge of red to it. No clue what the fack is going on. Yes I did cave and bfn of course. That was pointless at 9dpo....regardless if AF is coming or not lol. I feel like this is probably AF. :(. We will see what the morning brings.Click to expand...

Hi meg...you say it's more browny now...hmmmm to me that sounds as tho it's old -ish blood...could be implantation Hun.well lets hope so anyway...:flower:

Meg I also worry that it could be a sign of Infection...sorry I bring this up but I had to suggest it just Incase...it's only that I have heard about this a few times that's all...it's probably nothing tho.:thumbup:
I'd say see how the next 3/4 days go and stick to your plan with testing and hopefully we see your bfp in a few days.:thumbup: MAJOUR fingers crossed for you meg...I want this soo bad for you :thumbup:

Hope your ok love...and don't be worrying ok...positive vibes ok :thumbup: :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Hey ladies!! Cd10 here!! Would you call this a positive opk???? We bd last night...hopefully we will get another chance

Hayyyy Ashley :flower:
I'd say that is almost positive :thumbup:
If it gets lighter then maybe you missed it by a couple of hours...not to worry tho sounds like you covered well :flower:
Whe do you plan to test? What dpo? 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi Natalie ...how are you holding up there Hun.:hugs: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! Cd10 here!! Would you call this a positive opk???? We bd last night...hopefully we will get another chance
> 
> Hayyyy Ashley :flower:
> I'd say that is almost positive :thumbup:
> If it gets lighter then maybe you missed it by a couple of hours...not to worry tho sounds like you covered well :flower:
> Whe do you plan to test? What dpo?
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Tomorrow! Hahahahaha I kid I kid..... I have a ton of tests though....so maybe at 8dpo just for shits and giggles! Haha have you got your opks in yet????


----------



## Nataliieexo

A little better i've laid in bed all evening watching tv keeping my mind busy, had a bit of a meltdown moment earlier but i'll get passed it, its wierd a week tomorrow i got my first positive xx


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! Cd10 here!! Would you call this a positive opk???? We bd last night...hopefully we will get another chance
> 
> Hayyyy Ashley :flower:
> I'd say that is almost positive :thumbup:
> If it gets lighter then maybe you missed it by a couple of hours...not to worry tho sounds like you covered well :flower:
> Whe do you plan to test? What dpo?
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow! Hahahahaha I kid I kid..... I have a ton of tests though....so maybe at 8dpo just for shits and giggles! Haha have you got your opks in yet????Click to expand...

He he he...
Yep got my opks ...fank gawsh they came just in time.phew.
It's almost positive today so I'm hoping its tmr.:thumbup:
Looks like we are more or less the same timing here love.yaye.
I'm not going to test till 10 dpo this time...it's really getting to me how many flaming negatives I am getting...and last cycle I had a evap that looked like it could have been a bfp...really kicked me in the teath...booooo...lol
Hope you are well ash...:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> A little better i've laid in bed all evening watching tv keeping my mind busy, had a bit of a meltdown moment earlier but i'll get passed it, its wierd a week tomorrow i got my first positive xx

So glad your ok nat.:flower:
Having a good rest is just what you need too...
And as for your mini melt down you are entitled to do that Hun of course.you have to process this In Your own way ...
Good thing you are trying to keep your mind of things too...do you watch big bro?
So it's the weekend tmr ...do you have anything planned nat?...recon you deserve a nice beer me dear..:thumbup:

You take care love ok...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> A little better i've laid in bed all evening watching tv keeping my mind busy, had a bit of a meltdown moment earlier but i'll get passed it, its wierd a week tomorrow i got my first positive xx
> 
> So glad your ok nat.:flower:
> Having a good rest is just what you need too...
> And as for your mini melt down you are entitled to do that Hun of course.you have to process this In Your own way ...
> Good thing you are trying to keep your mind of things too...do you watch big bro?
> So it's the weekend tmr ...do you have anything planned nat?...recon you deserve a nice beer me dear..:thumbup:
> 
> You take care love ok...:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Totally agree with everything Nat said. :) lots of rest and down time to recoup. You will feel better very soon xx:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Well TMI but I just went #2 which usually shows me the status of AF and there was nothing there. I am having lots of really sharp pains down there too. Nothing like AF cramps but stilllllllll not getting hopes up. its actually painful!!
> 
> Edit: well its been another few hours and still nothing there. I cant help but symptom spot now... blahh I hope it is not AF coming early!
> 
> Hi meg...:flower:
> This is a difficult one really...it could be good signs...it's kind of a strange one really .:thumbup:
> I've had them pains before but not so near af...more early on like.
> I really don't know what to say about this one...all I can say is I hope that dam slut stays away.
> AUNT FLOW if you can hear me you witch you are NOT welcome ok! Lol
> 
> So your 9dpo today meg?....are you testing tmr?....have you caved today? Lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yep only 9dpo. I checked again and there was another streak but much darker. Not pink at all now, more brown with a tinge of red to it. No clue what the fack is going on. Yes I did cave and bfn of course. That was pointless at 9dpo....regardless if AF is coming or not lol. I feel like this is probably AF. :(. We will see what the morning brings.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi meg...you say it's more browny now...hmmmm to me that sounds as tho it's old -ish blood...could be implantation Hun.well lets hope so anyway...:flower:
> 
> Meg I also worry that it could be a sign of Infection...sorry I bring this up but I had to suggest it just Incase...it's only that I have heard about this a few times that's all...it's probably nothing tho.:thumbup:
> I'd say see how the next 3/4 days go and stick to your plan with testing and hopefully we see your bfp in a few days.:thumbup: MAJOUR fingers crossed for you meg...I want this soo bad for you :thumbup:
> 
> Hope your ok love...and don't be worrying ok...positive vibes ok :thumbup: :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Nat. I have never heard of that being a sign of infection before hmmm I will see how the next day or two go. If this is AF I expect she will be here by the time I wake up! Xx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Well TMI but I just went #2 which usually shows me the status of AF and there was nothing there. I am having lots of really sharp pains down there too. Nothing like AF cramps but stilllllllll not getting hopes up. its actually painful!!
> 
> Edit: well its been another few hours and still nothing there. I cant help but symptom spot now... blahh I hope it is not AF coming early!
> 
> Hi meg...:flower:
> This is a difficult one really...it could be good signs...it's kind of a strange one really .:thumbup:
> I've had them pains before but not so near af...more early on like.
> I really don't know what to say about this one...all I can say is I hope that dam slut stays away.
> AUNT FLOW if you can hear me you witch you are NOT welcome ok! Lol
> 
> So your 9dpo today meg?....are you testing tmr?....have you caved today? Lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yep only 9dpo. I checked again and there was another streak but much darker. Not pink at all now, more brown with a tinge of red to it. No clue what the fack is going on. Yes I did cave and bfn of course. That was pointless at 9dpo....regardless if AF is coming or not lol. I feel like this is probably AF. :(. We will see what the morning brings.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi meg...you say it's more browny now...hmmmm to me that sounds as tho it's old -ish blood...could be implantation Hun.well lets hope so anyway...:flower:
> 
> Meg I also worry that it could be a sign of Infection...sorry I bring this up but I had to suggest it just Incase...it's only that I have heard about this a few times that's all...it's probably nothing tho.:thumbup:
> I'd say see how the next 3/4 days go and stick to your plan with testing and hopefully we see your bfp in a few days.:thumbup: MAJOUR fingers crossed for you meg...I want this soo bad for you :thumbup:
> 
> Hope your ok love...and don't be worrying ok...positive vibes ok :thumbup: :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Nat. I have never heard of that being a sign of infection before hmmm I will see how the next day or two go. If this is AF I expect she will be here by the time I wake up! XxClick to expand...

I hope she's not meg.:thumbup:
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies c12 here....so my opk was almost positive yesterday...but this mornings is so light it's barley there.:(
I'm really worried I May have missed my surge.:(
I don't see how as I get really strong o pains every month WITHOUT fail....and I have had none so far so I am hoping I haven't missed my surge.grrrrr so confusing.

Ok so this is quite annoying as oh is on his shift work and he is very tired when he gets home and barly has the energy to bd...(sorry tmi)
The other night we had a small barney over ttc...he said that we can't always get the timing right ESPECIALY as he is super tired...I got quite upset with him.
I felt like he was almost sabotaging this cycle.:(
I told him how ii felt but he seemed quite cold about it ...it left me in a moment of panik.:(
The very thought of a cycle waisted makes me feel horrid.
I understand how tired he is but so times I feel like I am putting more into this than he is...
I explained that we both have to be in the 100 % not one more than the other...
I feel so crap right now about this.
I just hope that he can still be on board with me tonight when he gets home.he won't be happy my opk isn't positive yet lol
Men eh! You can't win...they're never happy...you get the ones that complain about the lack of a sex life the low and behold some that complain of too much.ha ha ...wth.

I feel like history is repeating itself again...that maybe I won't get pregnant again for a VERY long time :(
I don't know if I can do that again :(
And not only do I feel like this I feel stuck at the same time- I can't even ask the doctor why this is isn't happening again as there is nothing more they will do for us :(
All I can do is wait till after Xmas and then if I am not pregnant by then I can atleast push for a private clinic -somwhere!
There's no way we can afford it this side of Xmas...boooo.

Oh well it is what it is I suppose....

Sorry girls I don't mean to be down down on here.
I hope you are all well me dears...:flower: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I hope you havent missed the surge nat, i would be frustrated aswell if i was you, i hope it doesnt get to the point of having to go private.

I am doing ok i dont feel like doing much this weekend maybe just relax with oh. 
Feeling a bit hurt that a week today i was so happy i thought i was going to be a mum and today its been taken away from me xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I hope you havent missed the surge nat, i would be frustrated aswell if i was you, i hope it doesnt get to the point of having to go private.
> 
> I am doing ok i dont feel like doing much this weekend maybe just relax with oh.
> Feeling a bit hurt that a week today i was so happy i thought i was going to be a mum and today its been taken away from me xxx

Big :hug: to you nat.
I know it must be horrible for you today.
Glad you and oh are going to be together for the weekend...it's so important for you both to be together right now.:thumbup:
Why does this happen to the best of us eh.
It makes me sick to think people out there take something so precious for granted when women like us all on here yearn for it so much.:(
You will get your rainbow Hun I just know it.:thumbup:
And hopefully soon.:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I know its horrible, some people make me sick i know a few people that dont deserve their children. 

On a plus note i concieved first try and i didnt think i would, the doctor gave me so many reasons to why it didnt work i wish i knew what they were xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I also had a message of a friend my mum had contacted her in hope that i'd feel comfortated if a few of my friends new and she messaged me about how sorry she was etc and in the next message started telling me about the scan she had had the day i found out about the chemical she told me she was 10 weeks pregnant and on the end she said 'i know you probably dont want to hear about this' confused to why she would tell me if she knew i wouldnt want to hear about it, clearly she isnt going to be any comfort to me xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies c12 here....so my opk was almost positive yesterday...but this mornings is so light it's barley there.:(
> I'm really worried I May have missed my surge.:(
> I don't see how as I get really strong o pains every month WITHOUT fail....and I have had none so far so I am hoping I haven't missed my surge.grrrrr so confusing.
> 
> Ok so this is quite annoying as oh is on his shift work and he is very tired when he gets home and barly has the energy to bd...(sorry tmi)
> The other night we had a small barney over ttc...he said that we can't always get the timing right ESPECIALY as he is super tired...I got quite upset with him.
> I felt like he was almost sabotaging this cycle.:(
> I told him how ii felt but he seemed quite cold about it ...it left me in a moment of panik.:(
> The very thought of a cycle waisted makes me feel horrid.
> I understand how tired he is but so times I feel like I am putting more into this than he is...
> I explained that we both have to be in the 100 % not one more than the other...
> I feel so crap right now about this.
> I just hope that he can still be on board with me tonight when he gets home.he won't be happy my opk isn't positive yet lol
> Men eh! You can't win...they're never happy...you get the ones that complain about the lack of a sex life the low and behold some that complain of too much.ha ha ...wth.
> 
> I feel like history is repeating itself again...that maybe I won't get pregnant again for a VERY long time :(
> I don't know if I can do that again :(
> And not only do I feel like this I feel stuck at the same time- I can't even ask the doctor why this is isn't happening again as there is nothing more they will do for us :(
> All I can do is wait till after Xmas and then if I am not pregnant by then I can atleast push for a private clinic -somwhere!
> There's no way we can afford it this side of Xmas...boooo.
> 
> Oh well it is what it is I suppose....
> 
> Sorry girls I don't mean to be down down on here.
> I hope you are all well me dears...:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey Nat.. don't let it bug you so much - I have been there more than a few times - worried I have tossed out a month and sometimes I have! We cant always get it perfect, and arguing never helps get the BD'ing done... I have learned this too. Try your best to BD, but not because you "have" to. If you have BD a couple of times in recent days then you are still in! I say try today and/or tomorrow and you will be in the 2ww :) Did you feel O pains this week?


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I also had a message of a friend my mum had contacted her in hope that i'd feel comfortated if a few of my friends new and she messaged me about how sorry she was etc and in the next message started telling me about the scan she had had the day i found out about the chemical she told me she was 10 weeks pregnant and on the end she said 'i know you probably dont want to hear about this' confused to why she would tell me if she knew i wouldnt want to hear about it, clearly she isnt going to be any comfort to me xxx

Thats kind of awful Natalie... I am really surprised your friend would think it was appropriate to tell you about that at a time like this.. she should have waited awhile.... I am sorry Natalie! That is just not nice :( You are strong though... Enjoy your weekend in with DH :) You need some down time and to regroup :) :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Well ladies... 10DPO today.
the light spotting is still going on this morning - no blood yet. WTF is happening here.... I so hope this is IB but at the same time, i cant help but really feel like it is AF playing stupid games with me. 
If AF doesnt show by the time i leave work today, I will pick up FRER on the way home for tomorrow morning...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ladies I agree with Meg about the advice about bd'ing and your inconsiderate friend! Either way Nat you're still in and Natalie you will get thru this rough patch and get your sticky bfp soon! 

Hope AF stays away and we get to wake up a nice piccy of the frer, hopefully double-pinky!


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Ladies I agree with Meg about the advice about bd'ing and your inconsiderate friend! Either way Nat you're still in and Natalie you will get thru this rough patch and get your sticky bfp soon!
> 
> Hope AF stays away and we get to wake up a nice piccy of the frer, hopefully double-pinky!

lol I hope so too bahhh!!! Still nada going on but very faint spotting...


----------



## Petzy

Man this 2ww is torture between hoping for a BFP and this new job lmao this sucks!!! I think if one of them happens I will be less dissapointed about the other LOL


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Man this 2ww is torture between hoping for a BFP and this new job lmao this sucks!!! I think if one of them happens I will be less dissapointed about the other LOL

Hi meg :) 
Sorry about the spotting love...it must be really annoying for you.im with talia and I hope your get your double pinkys in the morning.:thumbup:
Thankyou for your advice earlier too...that really helped tonnes...I get kind of frustrated at oh as I realise he isn't as invested as I am but he dosnt realise how much difference a day can make in the "crucial" timing of things lol...

Afm my dam opk is still negative...fak!
I have No clue as to what is happening here.i mean...have I an egg or what? He he he...
I will have to go by my temping this month if there is no o pains or positive opk...I just fear I have missed my surge during the night whilst asleep. Big fat thumbs down to that!
If I have o'd I am 1 dpo...if I havnt I am fak knows dpo...lmao :dohh:

So like I say it is what it is I suppose...only the matter of already too much time waiting away will tell.:dohh:

So did you get your frer today meg?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Momma- you still with us dear? Did you o?....:flower:
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Butterflywolf did you have baba...I guess so...hope you and baby are well and babba letting mommy get her sleep love...drop us a line...how did it all go?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Man this 2ww is torture between hoping for a BFP and this new job lmao this sucks!!! I think if one of them happens I will be less dissapointed about the other LOL
> 
> Hi meg :)
> Sorry about the spotting love...it must be really annoying for you.im with talia and I hope your get your double pinkys in the morning.:thumbup:
> Thankyou for your advice earlier too...that really helped tonnes...I get kind of frustrated at oh as I realise he isn't as invested as I am but he dosnt realise how much difference a day can make in the "crucial" timing of things lol...
> 
> Afm my dam opk is still negative...fak!
> I have No clue as to what is happening here.i mean...have I an egg or what? He he he...
> I will have to go by my temping this month if there is no o pains or positive opk...I just fear I have missed my surge during the night whilst asleep. Big fat thumbs down to that!
> If I have o'd I am 1 dpo...if I havnt I am fak knows dpo...lmao :dohh:
> 
> So like I say it is what it is I suppose...only the matter of already too much time waiting away will tell.:dohh:
> 
> So did you get your frer today meg?
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Hi Nat. So sorry your opks have been so confusing. Been there many times ugh!! Good that you are temping too so that you have another method. Do you usually O around the same time every month or does it vary? Just try t bd every other day and you won't have to worry about coverage xx. Hope you're doing well today!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Butterflywolf did you have baba...I guess so...hope you and baby are well and babba letting mommy get her sleep love...drop us a line...how did it all go?
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I've been wondering about her too! Hope she and baby are doing great.


----------



## Petzy

Well ladies sorry to disappoint but bfn this morning at about 11 dpo. Barely any spotting I have no clue what's happening. I feel less confident that it could be IB now but I guess it could still be early. Most women don't get a bfp until a few days after IB. But who knows. AF due Tuesday or so. I wonder if I should even bother with the other FRER or just wait.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmm it's still not too late and the spotting is lessening... There's still hope! Save your frer for tomorrow or tues if you can!


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Hmm it's still not too late and the spotting is lessening... There's still hope! Save your frer for tomorrow or tues if you can!

I will try to save for tomorrow night or Monday morning.... Bah!


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> Well ladies sorry to disappoint but bfn this morning at about 11 dpo. Barely any spotting I have no clue what's happening. I feel less confident that it could be IB now but I guess it could still be early. Most women don't get a bfp until a few days after IB. But who knows. AF due Tuesday or so. I wonder if I should even bother with the other FRER or just wait.

O try not to get dwn.. its still very early! Ur not out til af shows!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok ladies need some help and thoughts..I have 26-28 day cycles...but last month I started af one wk early. No clue y...well today is day 28 of my cycle..no af!! But wats odd is 7 days ago ( to the day) I spotted for like an hr and that was all...but I cld have swore I was havin o pains only days ago? So wat ya think I shall do? Shld I not consider myself late til I am more than 14 days past the day I think I oed? Or shld I go off today since I never have cycles longer than 28 days and today is day 28?? Wats is ur opinion?


----------



## crazy84

Here are my ovulation tests for the past 3 days....the last 2 are yesterday and today.....how many days can you get positives?!?!?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok ladies need some help and thoughts..I have 26-28 day cycles...but last month I started af one wk early. No clue y...well today is day 28 of my cycle..no af!! But wats odd is 7 days ago ( to the day) I spotted for like an hr and that was all...but I cld have swore I was havin o pains only days ago? So wat ya think I shall do? Shld I not consider myself late til I am more than 14 days past the day I think I oed? Or shld I go off today since I never have cycles longer than 28 days and today is day 28?? Wats is ur opinion?

Momma do you use opks?? If not I would go off your usual cycle length. My cycles are usually 28 days too but since I use OPKs it's earlier to tell for me! Your spotting one week ago could have been IB.... Have you tested at all yet?


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies sorry to disappoint but bfn this morning at about 11 dpo. Barely any spotting I have no clue what's happening. I feel less confident that it could be IB now but I guess it could still be early. Most women don't get a bfp until a few days after IB. But who knows. AF due Tuesday or so. I wonder if I should even bother with the other FRER or just wait.
> 
> O try not to get dwn.. its still very early! Ur not out til af shows!Click to expand...

Thanks - fingers crossed just hard to feel optimistic with a bfn unfortunately. Pretty sure this spotting was random although if that's the case I am now worried something else is going on as I have never had this before.


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Here are my ovulation tests for the past 3 days....the last 2 are yesterday and today.....how many days can you get positives?!?!?!

Hey Ashley. Just go off of the first one. That seems to be the rule of thumb. Once you get your first positive stop testing and count 2 days after positive as 1dpo I am pretty sure :). Get bd'ing!


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies need some help and thoughts..I have 26-28 day cycles...but last month I started af one wk early. No clue y...well today is day 28 of my cycle..no af!! But wats odd is 7 days ago ( to the day) I spotted for like an hr and that was all...but I cld have swore I was havin o pains only days ago? So wat ya think I shall do? Shld I not consider myself late til I am more than 14 days past the day I think I oed? Or shld I go off today since I never have cycles longer than 28 days and today is day 28?? Wats is ur opinion?
> 
> Momma do you use opks?? If not I would go off your usual cycle length. My cycles are usually 28 days too but since I use OPKs it's earlier to tell for me! Your spotting one week ago could have been IB.... Have you tested at all yet?Click to expand...

Believe or not no...lol I havent tested at all..I dnt even have any in the house..lol no clue y, just been soooo preoocupied w all thats been goin on I have really not paid much attention..but I do, know my last af was july 21, which puts af due today..no cramps or anything as of now..think I shld get a test and take one tomorrow or just wait a few more days?


----------



## natjenson

Oh 
Aides I ams oooo depressed my opks still isn't positive...I. Don't think I have o'd nor do I think I will this has never happend to me before :(

Brb with pics of my opks....


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Oh
> Aides I ams oooo depressed my opks still isn't positive...I. Don't think I have o'd nor do I think I will this has never happend to me before :(
> 
> Brb with pics of my opks....
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat that is really unlikely you probably just missed your surge! You are prob 1dpo today? It's very unlikely that you missed O Hun :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies need some help and thoughts..I have 26-28 day cycles...but last month I started af one wk early. No clue y...well today is day 28 of my cycle..no af!! But wats odd is 7 days ago ( to the day) I spotted for like an hr and that was all...but I cld have swore I was havin o pains only days ago? So wat ya think I shall do? Shld I not consider myself late til I am more than 14 days past the day I think I oed? Or shld I go off today since I never have cycles longer than 28 days and today is day 28?? Wats is ur opinion?
> 
> Momma do you use opks?? If not I would go off your usual cycle length. My cycles are usually 28 days too but since I use OPKs it's earlier to tell for me! Your spotting one week ago could have been IB.... Have you tested at all yet?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe or not no...lol I havent tested at all..I dnt even have any in the house..lol no clue y, just been soooo preoocupied w all thats been goin on I have really not paid much attention..but I do, know my last af was july 21, which puts af due today..no cramps or anything as of now..think I shld get a test and take one tomorrow or just wait a few more days?Click to expand...

Wow impressive! Test you crazy woman! Haha :happydance:


----------



## natjenson

So here are my tests....it looks like cd 11 was almost positive...but it's not quite the you see...

Even my chart is looking quite dodgy...:( :cry:

I had the Ewcm yesterday and a temp rise this morning so it looks some what fishy but again....I have had NO Signs of o what so ever.
I am going to have to tough this one out untill I either get a positive opk or just hope that maybe we covers ok if I missed my surge...I'd rather that I missed it. Than the thought of no o at all...:(
I will post a pic of my chart too next post.:thumbup:
Hope all you wonderful ladies are ok and well me dears.:flower:


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## natjenson

And here is my chart.:thumbup:
EDIT: this cart is completely different looking to all my others...it's all over the place!...and don't be fooled by the temp rise...I think that is because ei have had a sore throat for the past 3 days so my temp is a little higher than usual.
The Ewcm is the ONLY indicator that o was or is or has loomed...


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...well I managed to have a catch up now....
Meg I am so sorry about the bfn this morning ...and sorry too about the spotting...wow it's a strange one isn't it....I did have this thought meg...and I am reluctant too say bc I don't want to dash hopes but as a friend I can't hold it back ...
I wonder about the cycst you had..they are famous for causing spotting and I worry this may your case...maybe it's still there...well worth getting it checked Hun.
Sometimes too they can cause delay in o...I. Know this is not your case but I do wonder if it's let go then "long term" it may cause problems...
I just wanted to say as a friend meg ok...:thumbup:

Hope your ok and well 


Mommaplus....not sure how to advise on the o pains...the 28 day cycle - if that's your usual is what I would go by :thumbup:..... Give or take a day or two...I'd say if you are late then test test test! Lol
I hope you get that bfp.:)

Ashley I'm with meg...:thumbup: 
Stop testing when you get your pos opk...then go 48 hrs from there and you are in the tww @1dpo.:thumbup: :)


Well hope you are all well :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!

I've missed all of you! Nat's been brilliant & caught me up with with everyone.

Nataliiee I'm so sorry it's a chemical...been there & it really sucks.
I think its promising that you got pregnant on your first cycle. My doctor says chemicals happen 1 in every 3 pregnancies except most woman don't know it because their periods come on time. The difference is we ladies are testing so hoping to see two lines.

Meg, I'm really sorry it doesn't seem like you're pregnant. The spotting...I wouldn't be worried about it, it can happen & not for any horrible reason. I've had mid-cycle spotting & my doctors know & not once did they suggest some thing was wrong. If you bleed every cycle then I'd say perhaps there's a hormonal issue. I was really rooting for you this cycle....I hope it happens soon.

Nat, I am not sure what to make of your OPK or your chart...it's a bit erratic. I do see however you're still quite early in your cycle...what is your average Ovulation Cycle Day? It's a good thing you're also temping. Hang in there.

AFM (tee hee just figured out what this means) I got a BLAZING positive OPK on Friday...I must post it because I've never seen a test line this dark in my LIFE....Which means today I'm 1dpo....we BD'd on Monday, Thurs, Fri, Sat....will squeeze in another today I hope. 
Camping was a mixed bagage...I love camping but with a kid it's challenging. I haven't had quiet & peace in two weeks....makes me wonder if having your own kid is really better....I hope so LOL. 
Tomorrow is our baby girls second birthday & I've taken off the day from work. I'm not sure how I'm going to feel but I didn't want to be at work. Depending on what side of the bed I wake up on, I might take the afternoon at a pool side to try and relax. I've been anxious all week for tomorrow. 

Here's my OPK...the only two lined test that's been real in a long time LOL:
CD 15...
 



Attached Files:







CD15.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Petzy

hey barb. I responded to your PM just now. That is one CRAZY OPK!!! Wow I also have never seen one like that. I bet you caught it at prime time!! Sounds like you have your BD bases covered so that is great. Oh man fingers crossed barb that a natural cycle does the trick!!

That is great that Nat caught you up on everyone. 

I am clinging to any hope that the spitting could be IB. Like I said it matches so many people's experiences but In my heart I feel like i am not that lucky. I'm going to try and save my frer for tomorrow - Monday - morning. AF is due Tuesday or so. There has been no increase in spitting. No blood either it's a bit or pink and brown cm here and there. So far this morning there is nothing. So fingers crossed but I may be fighting a losing battle here. I felt good about this month with the perfect BDing we did..... But now I don't. 

Xx


----------



## Petzy

Nat thanks for your message. I am not sure about it being related to a cyst. Is a cyst the same thing as a fibroid? It was a fibroid that they found. My doc said there is only one and it was super tiny and shouldn't affect anything. 

We will see though I hadn't considered that.....


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you it is positive i got pregnant first cycle actually i am pleased i know i can.

I have decided to ntnp this cycle i have my holiday i think i will miss my fertile window this cycle as i go away, opk will only be used if i get sore boobs to check then i wont be testing until af is a week late.

It looks like i have stopped bleeding so i only had a 3day bleed thats wierd xx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Nat thanks for your message. I am not sure about it being related to a cyst. Is a cyst the same thing as a fibroid? It was a fibroid that they found. My doc said there is only one and it was super tiny and shouldn't affect anything.
> 
> We will see though I hadn't considered that.....

Hi meg...:flower:
Well the fibroid is scaring...so your in the clear about what I said about a cyst...and as you say the doc says it's tiny so it will be ABSOLUTLY fine ...
I am am with you now and I don't think it could have been the issue....maybe your just having a different cycle and it's a innocent as that....like barbs says if it continues with other cycles then don't worry about it.:thumbup:

I'm sorry your feeling out meg :( but remember your not out untill that witch comes and I have my fingers tightly crossed for she dosnt. :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Thank you it is positive i got pregnant first cycle actually i am pleased i know i can.
> 
> I have decided to ntnp this cycle i have my holiday i think i will miss my fertile window this cycle as i go away, opk will only be used if i get sore boobs to check then i wont be testing until af is a week late.
> 
> It looks like i have stopped bleeding so i only had a 3day bleed thats wierd xx

Hi nat I think you have a good plan there:thumbup:
And I'm glad too that the bleeding has stopped for you...it may seem a little odd that you had a short cycle but sometimes they can happen for no apparent reason...
So when do you leave for your holiday nat? Where are you going again?


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi barbs :flower:

Wow what an opk!......that's crazy lol...:) 

Sounds like you are covers well this cycle too.:happydance:


Sorry to hear about the day (tmr) looming...I hope you are able to pull yourself throught the day with little upset...but then again barb it is perfectly normall if you want to grieve Hun...
I will be thinking of you barb.:hug:

Thankyou for your advice on my opks and chart....it's been crazy here for me...
I normally o around cd 12/13 ....if my kidneys play up then a little later like cd 16/17 ....I haven't noticed anything happening like that so I am baffled...
I feel out before I even got a chance to begin....we had bd'd regardless so we are still covered anyway...

Well best of luck with the tww and I am praying real hard for your bfp barb.:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am going to flamingoland on the 31st and then gran canaria 28th sept both times just happen to be my fertile windows i may just catch ovulation though, but it is ok i wont stress if i miss it....well i will really haha but no bd'ing just for baby making just when we want to xxx


----------



## barbikins

Allo Ladies,

I know right? I've never seen that positive of an OPK either LOL Maybe this is a good sign?! LOL I can only hope.....
We did it today too so I've really covered my basis big time.
I just hope that I'll get pregnant & can be done & over this shit....

Meg I hope that you get your positive tomorrow morning & it's not just spotting...has the spotting stopped? I PM'd you & already asked but how long did your spotting last for? Days? Or just the one day? What CD?


----------



## natjenson

We'll ladies I am off do my evening opk...wish me luck! :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well well well....ok ok I mustn't get excited yet...but I think ill have my positive by AM ...
All I need now is my o pains to confirm the opk.
I'm a happier bunny now.:flower:
Wow all that worry! - for what! What a numpty I am! Lol

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok ladies..do u see anything? This is not an early test..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130818_141853.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mommaplus05

Its a pkus minus test . :( all I had


----------



## barbikins

Momma I do see a plus albeit very faint. Is it a blue dye test?


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok ladies..do u see anything? This is not an early test..

Yes I see it. Is it a blue test?


----------



## natjenson

Mommaplus ....frer frer frer!!!!
Wall mart! Anywhere...test test test love :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol yes its a carppy blue dye..im headin up to walmart tomorrow for pink dye if af doesnt come..


----------



## natjenson

It's looking real good momma...I am o n the edge of my seat for you...fx your get double pinkys on your frer tmr love :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

So I did another opk...two hrs after the almost positive one..and POW,!!! There it is woo hoo...:happydance:
Right -somebody slap me if do this again next cycle ok ladies lol
Phew I got so flaming worried...

Yaye Tuesday I am 1 dpo ...:happydance::happydance::happydance:


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## natjenson

Omg....tmi......shed loads of Ewcm.....first time EVer!....feel like I dam peed my pants ha ha...
Poor oh...he best get to work in a min he he he...
It's last chance Saloon here lmao ....wow I'm so happy we have covered perfect...
Now I can say- aaaaaaaand breath! :) 



:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Allo Ladies,
> 
> I know right? I've never seen that positive of an OPK either LOL Maybe this is a good sign?! LOL I can only hope.....
> We did it today too so I've really covered my basis big time.
> I just hope that I'll get pregnant & can be done & over this shit....
> 
> Meg I hope that you get your positive tomorrow morning & it's not just spotting...has the spotting stopped? I PM'd you & already asked but how long did your spotting last for? Days? Or just the one day? What CD?

No spotting today at all yet. It was thurs fri and sat. Never any blood started pink and then went brownish. I am on cd27 today and usually have 28 day cycle or so. I estimate due on Tuesday in 2 days.


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Omg....tmi......shed loads of Ewcm.....first time EVer!....feel like I dam peed my pants ha ha...
> Poor oh...he best get to work in a min he he he...
> It's last chance Saloon here lmao ....wow I'm so happy we have covered perfect...
> Now I can say- aaaaaaaand breath! :)
> 
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Yay Nat!! Great news :). So glad you didn't miss it. Now stop worrying and get in bed lmao :happydance:


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow nat that is a great looking opk!!! Woohooo...get in the bed woman! Haha


----------



## Petzy

Well pretty sure the witch is here. Like clockwork maybe a day early who knows. I wanted to bawl but I couldn't even do that. I just lay there. Onto the next cycle right? Put in a tampon to brace myself. Ughhhhhhhh why couldn't something new have been a good sign?

Xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

So sorry that it looks like af has arrived i have no idea what any of you have been through with trying so long because i havent been but i do know you have great support here, and you will all get the bfp you all deserve xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> Well pretty sure the witch is here. Like clockwork maybe a day early who knows. I wanted to bawl but I couldn't even do that. I just lay there. Onto the next cycle right? Put in a tampon to brace myself. Ughhhhhhhh why couldn't something new have been a good sign?
> 
> Xx

Awwww im sorry bout the damn witch gettin ya..I know thats a super bummer on all levels...hang in there...its on to a new cycle for ya and positive thoughts all the way!


----------



## barbikins

Meg I'm so sorry Hun. I guess you tested?!
Blurg. When will our time come?! 

Nat so good to hear about the EWCM! That's great! Fish oil seriously makes a mean punch eh?!

AFM... 2dpo and that's all. I'm home today. I feel ok so far. I want to keep busy if possible and just get through today. I plan to take my book to an outdoor swimming pool today. I'll see how I continue to feel.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg I'm so sorry Hun. I guess you tested?!
> Blurg. When will our time come?!
> 
> Nat so good to hear about the EWCM! That's great! Fish oil seriously makes a mean punch eh?!
> 
> AFM... 2dpo and that's all. I'm home today. I feel ok so far. I want to keep busy if possible and just get through today. I plan to take my book to an outdoor swimming pool today. I'll see how I continue to feel.

No I didnt test but I had some blood when i wiped and I have my telltale horrible cramps and low back pain, so I popped in a tampon before the waterfall comes. Looks like I have an FRER for this cycle.....

Enjoy your day off, a book by the pool sounds amazing...Welcome to the 2ww and I agree just try to distract yourself like usual!

I think its extra dissapointing because our coverage was fantastic.


----------



## Petzy

Thanks ladies.. my plan after work is to head home to a cold glass of white wine, and watch True Blood with a heating pad. 

I think once AF is done I may go booze-less this cycle, or stick to just weekends.we will see. Going to go to some yoga classes too and spend extra time on my treadmill. Maybe the de-stressing will help.


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok so I logged in to ff..which I havent done in awhile..seems I miscounted my day..oopsie..af isnt due til wed so I am two days away still..lol but the weird thing is that I usually have af cramps the day I start..well for past 3 days I have been goin to the loo every 5 min cuz I been havin af type cramps then pow, I wake up this mornin and there gone! Im hopin the dnt return since af is in two days..and im hoping that faint pos test was a true faint pos of early bfp. Makes me feel better cuz wen I took it I was 4 days before true af due...so it was early...im goin to town today and gettin a frer so if it shows negative then im certain its negative cuz frer will pick up two days early.. heres hopin for the best!!! Feel really nervous and anxious this cycle..expecially since on the 9th I spotted for like an hr.. then the af cramps early. No symptoms other than that but its enough to give me some hope. This is my 8-9 month of ttc and im am feeling hopeful as of rt now..what u ladies think??


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok so I logged in to ff..which I havent done in awhile..seems I miscounted my day..oopsie..af isnt due til wed so I am two days away still..lol but the weird thing is that I usually have af cramps the day I start..well for past 3 days I have been goin to the loo every 5 min cuz I been havin af type cramps then pow, I wake up this mornin and there gone! Im hopin the dnt return since af is in two days..and im hoping that faint pos test was a true faint pos of early bfp. Makes me feel better cuz wen I took it I was 4 days before true af due...so it was early...im goin to town today and gettin a frer so if it shows negative then im certain its negative cuz frer will pick up two days early.. heres hopin for the best!!! Feel really nervous and anxious this cycle..expecially since on the 9th I spotted for like an hr.. then the af cramps early. No symptoms other than that but its enough to give me some hope. This is my 8-9 month of ttc and im am feeling hopeful as of rt now..what u ladies think??

Momma - that all does sound very promising - I really hope that this is your BFP month! :) Stay away witch!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Well I went from pos feeling to negative in a few hrs. Took a frer and stark negative and the cramps have returned. :( my guess full af b here in cpl hrs top..boooo


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Well I went from pos feeling to negative in a few hrs. Took a frer and stark negative and the cramps have returned. :( my guess full af b here in cpl hrs top..boooo

Boooo indeed.... sorry Momma... I know what that is like all too well but I hope you arent out just yet :) FX for you


----------



## natjenson

Hi meg. So sorry that witch is upon you...gah ! The cow!
I know what you mean by hopeful due to the good coverage....I make this my mission " during the crucial stage" and the disappointment sux ass big time when af arrives!...it like wtf- what else are we supposed to do?

Big hugs to meg :hug:
A nice glass o wine sounds lush....could actually sip on some of dat if I could tonight...but boooo as it goes I can't lol...

True blood...? Do you have the series recorded....my oh likes that ....I just couldn't get into it...
Oh I must ask....do you or have you got wentworth.......omg it looks flaming amaizballs!
It starts next week here.cant wait.....it's supposed to be like cell block H ...

We'll meg you take it easy tonight me dear and get them feet up and enjoy your wine ok..


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have decided to treat myself to some pampering and get my hair done and eyebrows waxed whenever i can get a appointment before i go on my holiday. I havent bothered with myself since this has been going on and my eyebrows seem to have grown really fast without me noticing lol

I am also going to open up a bank account for our baby savings this week if it stays in my account i will end up needing retail therapy lol x


----------



## natjenson

Hi barbs....you been in my thoughts today...so glad it is all going ok so far...the book by the pool sounds great...wish I had a pool around here lol...does sitting beside the bath count ? Lol

Yaye for 2dpo..:happydance:.... Do you plan to test barb?....or are you going to wait for af due date?

I swear I'm not going to test till 10/11 dpo this time...scouts honour-ish-isms....ha ha...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi momma...that sux about your frer being bfn :(. :hugs:
Hopefully it was just too early to test my love...:thumbup:

Fx for your double pinkys by the morning .:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I have decided to treat myself to some pampering and get my hair done and eyebrows waxed whenever i can get a appointment before i go on my holiday. I havent bothered with myself since this has been going on and my eyebrows seem to have grown really fast without me noticing lol
> 
> I am also going to open up a bank account for our baby savings this week if it stays in my account i will end up needing retail therapy lol x

Hi Natalie :flower:
Sounds like it's just what the doctor ordered love....some retail therapy is always good for us girls...:happydance:
Ha ha funny you say that about your eyebrows...I had a shock when I looked in the mirror this morning....it looked like a flaming yetti was growing on my face pmsl....
Soon sorted that out I tell thee...:thumbup:

Yeah you enjoy getting your hair did nat...hopefully relaxing for you. Are you thinking of having anything different or just a revamp of existing doo?


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am just having my roots done (blond) and i have brown underneath which has faded into dark blonde so gona get that darker brown. 
Hahaha i might just pluck my eyebrows if i don't get a hair appointment until next week, i like to get my eyebrows done the same but i am not waiting until next week lol

Talking about testing i'm trying to tell myself i wont test until af is 1-2 weeks late, i don't see that one working out lol but a few people have said chemicals have knocked there cycles longer and some shorter, and some lucky people conceive straight after, that wont be me, saying that i said it wouldn't be me last cycle as well lol the bleeding keeps stopping and starting again its so annoying, i wish it would go away xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well ladies its cd 15 today...an my opks are blindingly blaring....so Wednesday I am 1dpo...:) 
No o pains as of yet but they are indeed iniment for sure.

Hope everyone is well and having a great Monday.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

natjenson said:


> Well ladies its cd 15 today...an my opks are blindingly blaring....so Wednesday I am 1dpo...:)
> No o pains as of yet but they are indeed iniment for sure.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and having a great Monday.:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Wooo good luck :D Hope you catch the eggy xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Well its 9 pm here and still no bleeding..still cramps..but no af..she is still not due til wed so hope she stays away!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey everyone, sorry about the bfns and AF being here! Damn it! Still holding out some hope for momma!! I really thought that spotting was something hopeful for you meg! I hate when cycles trick us, and when your timing was bang on! I just wanna kick that :witch: in the box!

Barb, I hope the rest of your dear angels special day was not too hard on you :hugs: for taking it easy by the pool I really hope it did you some good :) 
Now onto the TWW for you and Nat! Freaking baby dust galore!!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Everyone!

Thanks for your kind words & support.
Yesterday was difficult in the sense that I had a lump in my throat all day but surprisingly and welcomed I was OK.
I really wanted to stay strong & I was able to. I know I don't have to stay strong but I want to learn to stay strong because August 19th will come around every year. And It's just very stressful on me.

Momma, I hope AF stays AWAY!!!! Fingers Crossed....

I haven't read back pages but Meg, did AF get you?!

Nat you're 1dpo today? When will you start testing?
BTW I ordered tests...10 & 20miu LOL...I really hope this is it.

I have my RE follow up appointment today at 10am. I'll be sure to give you ladies an update after I'm done.


----------



## barbikins

Nat, AF is due September 1st....so that's a long time away it feels.
I've been having these horrible stress dreams surrounding my friends & their bumps & going to baby showers & other woman getting pregnant...it's been bad. I guess I"m really feeling the pressure.

I have my first round of acupuncture tonight after work. Although I think we're focusing on my digestion first. I'll be sure to ask. I've been doing pretty good.
I can't eat fruits for 6 weeks nor can I have raw veggies (lots of cooked is good) & hot water only....well with this heat I couldn't abstain from cold water. I am craving lots of cold water. So there was a bit of cheating but honestly I don't think that's such a big deal. 
No tomatoes or tomato sauce...no spicy foods. I've had it worse in my history but still it's so hard not to eat raw veggies or have some fruit. I can't wait for this to be over.

xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Thanks for your kind words & support.
> Yesterday was difficult in the sense that I had a lump in my throat all day but surprisingly and welcomed I was OK.
> I really wanted to stay strong & I was able to. I know I don't have to stay strong but I want to learn to stay strong because August 19th will come around every year. And It's just very stressful on me.
> 
> Momma, I hope AF stays AWAY!!!! Fingers Crossed....
> 
> I haven't read back pages but Meg, did AF get you?!
> 
> Nat you're 1dpo today? When will you start testing?
> BTW I ordered tests...10 & 20miu LOL...I really hope this is it.
> 
> I have my RE follow up appointment today at 10am. I'll be sure to give you ladies an update after I'm done.

Barb I was thinking of you... glad to see you surprised yourself with your own strength! You are right, you certainly are allowed to feel whatever it is that you want to feel but I am glad you were able to have a better day than anticipated. I hope you enjoyed the pool if you went there :) 

Ohh right the RE appt - let us know what they say for sure! :) Exciting.


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone!

Nat and Barb are in the 2WW now eeeek I am jealous I wish I was there already haha.... isnt it nuts??

CD2 for me - BLAH!! Damn bitchy witch... but hey, if you guys can be so strong I have no excuse... if i wasnt for you I would be at home in a ball...... so thank you guys for keeping me up. It will happen soon right? Lets hope! My fertile days start next wednesday and I like that its leading into a weekend... makes the odds better for good coverage lol...

Hope everyone has a great day

God I hope I hear about this job soon the wait it just AHHH - I want to either find out, or move on and look for another opportunity if this doesnt pan out. It could be another 2.5 weeks though according to them... yikes....


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg! Thanks :)
I'm generally a really strong person & I want to be strong but you never can tell.
I have my moments of grieving over her all through out the year. Grief comes & goes & it's unpredictable.

I did go to the pool for about 1.5 hours...then sat in my back yard. Got meself a bit of a tan :) It was a nice day in general but I still had that lump in my throat all day.
I finished watching Dawson's Creek which I shouldn't have yesterday cuz I bawled...what a sad ending to that show. And I started watching Felicity. What a throw back!

I'll defo let you know my appointment results. I'm actually nervous more than excited....
And I have my first acupuncture tonight.
I am just glad that I have a quiet home to come to tonight.....


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Nat and Barb are in the 2WW now eeeek I am jealous I wish I was there already haha.... isnt it nuts??
> 
> CD2 for me - BLAH!! Damn bitchy witch... but hey, if you guys can be so strong I have no excuse... if i wasnt for you I would be at home in a ball...... so thank you guys for keeping me up. It will happen soon right? Lets hope! My fertile days start next wednesday and I like that its leading into a weekend... makes the odds better for good coverage lol...
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day
> 
> God I hope I hear about this job soon the wait it just AHHH - I want to either find out, or move on and look for another opportunity if this doesnt pan out. It could be another 2.5 weeks though according to them... yikes....

LOL I know the feeling...you just ended your TWW but you want to dive right back into it. Too bad we only have 12 chances a year to get pregnant. WTF.
I'm sorry the witch got you. That severely sucks. And I'm happy that you find some comfort in our support. I truly think w/o some support it would be SO much harder. Some times you just need to vent or you need other people in your shoes to say "I understand" and truly understand...not just imagine what it might be like. I have a great friend who's tremendous support but she can only imagine & some times has advice that's just not useful for someone in my shoes.

I really do hope you get that job, Meg. In the mean time I would say you should keep your eyes open & apply to any job that seems worth applying to. Never stop & wait because an opportunity could pass you by. That's how I see it anyway!
The whole job seeking process does take such a long time.....

I'm back at the office after being off for what feels like two weeks but only 1....and it's hard. I haven't done boo. I better at least do one thing before I head to the doctor's office.

I'll chat with you ladies after I get back xoxoox


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg! Thanks :)
> I'm generally a really strong person & I want to be strong but you never can tell.
> I have my moments of grieving over her all through out the year. Grief comes & goes & it's unpredictable.
> 
> I did go to the pool for about 1.5 hours...then sat in my back yard. Got meself a bit of a tan :) It was a nice day in general but I still had that lump in my throat all day.
> I finished watching Dawson's Creek which I shouldn't have yesterday cuz I bawled...what a sad ending to that show. And I started watching Felicity. What a throw back!
> 
> I'll defo let you know my appointment results. I'm actually nervous more than excited....
> And I have my first acupuncture tonight.
> I am just glad that I have a quiet home to come to tonight.....

I know Dawsons ending was so sad lol! you know what? maybe bawling gave you a little bit of emotional re-balancing. If I had watched anything sad yesterday, because I was so upset with AF, I know I would have just lost it lol so, although its not nearly the same thing that you were going through, maybe it helped a little!

And yes Felicity is also a good show! I am still watching prison break on my treadmill... plan to watch another episode tonight. I dont know what series to start next .. will have to think on that.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Nat and Barb are in the 2WW now eeeek I am jealous I wish I was there already haha.... isnt it nuts??
> 
> CD2 for me - BLAH!! Damn bitchy witch... but hey, if you guys can be so strong I have no excuse... if i wasnt for you I would be at home in a ball...... so thank you guys for keeping me up. It will happen soon right? Lets hope! My fertile days start next wednesday and I like that its leading into a weekend... makes the odds better for good coverage lol...
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day
> 
> God I hope I hear about this job soon the wait it just AHHH - I want to either find out, or move on and look for another opportunity if this doesnt pan out. It could be another 2.5 weeks though according to them... yikes....
> 
> LOL I know the feeling...you just ended your TWW but you want to dive right back into it. Too bad we only have 12 chances a year to get pregnant. WTF.
> I'm sorry the witch got you. That severely sucks. And I'm happy that you find some comfort in our support. I truly think w/o some support it would be SO much harder. Some times you just need to vent or you need other people in your shoes to say "I understand" and truly understand...not just imagine what it might be like. I have a great friend who's tremendous support but she can only imagine & some times has advice that's just not useful for someone in my shoes.
> 
> I really do hope you get that job, Meg. In the mean time I would say you should keep your eyes open & apply to any job that seems worth applying to. Never stop & wait because an opportunity could pass you by. That's how I see it anyway!
> The whole job seeking process does take such a long time.....
> 
> I'm back at the office after being off for what feels like two weeks but only 1....and it's hard. I haven't done boo. I better at least do one thing before I head to the doctor's office.
> 
> I'll chat with you ladies after I get back xoxooxClick to expand...

Yes I am still looking at postings etc... there is another one I am going to apply to tonight and one I have applied to already that I havent heard anything from yet. I need to get out of here so I wont give up haha even if it takes months....

You are right about support.. makes a big difference when people have really been in your shoes..my friends who got pg so easily, I barely mention TTC to them at all, because they really dont get it. I only talk to my friend who is 3 months pg about it because it took her 12 cycles too, so she gets it.


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Well its 9 pm here and still no bleeding..still cramps..but no af..she is still not due til wed so hope she stays away!!

Momma major fingers crossed for you over here.... I hope one of us gets good news this month !!! be our inspiration lol!! xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Well its 9 pm here and still no bleeding..still cramps..but no af..she is still not due til wed so hope she stays away!!
> 
> Momma major fingers crossed for you over here.... I hope one of us gets good news this month !!! be our inspiration lol!! xxClick to expand...

Thanks soo much!.. I am hopeful but kinda not..with my previous pregnancies frer always picked up long before 11dpo...the stark white just got me dwn..im gona hold off and retest on friday if af stays away tomorrow..my cervix went higher this mornin and is medium soft..hope thats a good sign and it feels closed..still havin cramps seems its been off and on for about 4 days now and everyday I go to bathroom and do the dbl wipe thinkin af is here but so far no blood..my breasts r kinda achy(mostly nips) tmi..lol I been bitchy lol but hell I am woman and thats pretty regular...I thought for sure af was gona strike yesterday but nothin still today..soooo weird..but its been the first cycle in a while that I actually felt o so maybe there just gona b off..I felt o on cd 20 of 28 day cycle so im hopin that means im just now implanting and will just get a later bfp....ooooooooo soooo got my fingers crossed!! Im afraid to even dtd cuz I dnt wanna mess anytjing up just in case..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

So in reality I have no clue clue how many dpo I am..I felt the pains on cd 20, 21..


----------



## OurLilFlu

I remember checking my cervix the day before or so before AF was due when i got my bfp and it was way up there! Hope that's a promising sign!


----------



## barbikins

So the meeting went as predicted.
Sperm analysis came back looking good. All the numbers are normal.
I asked about the NK Cells & she feels its inconclusive & tells her nothing. There's no evidence that it really says anything at all & autoimmune disorders are still not conclusive it affects NK Cells & attacks embryo. She says the blood in the uterus & the body are not the same.
I want to hear what Dr. Baratz thinks because it is an issue & every doctor has their own opinions. I've read on forums woman who had elevated NK Cells & got pregnant only after receiving treatment. She also mentioned how research is much more advanced in the US & so it makes sense to me now b/c the woman I read on forums live in the US. Seems that's a better place to be for medical treatments.
At this point she agrees that the only next steps for us given everything would be IVF & trying on our own in the mean time. She's sent off a request for a price quote.
She still seems to think that we'll get pregnant on our own. Which is possible...the question is how long & why so long? It's just extremely frustrating for me. My body's not working properly & there are no answers.


----------



## barbikins

Nat, where have you been today?! I hope you're doing OK. Are you just taking a break? Maybe I missed some thing....

anyway we miss you! XO


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Well ladies its cd 15 today...an my opks are blindingly blaring....so Wednesday I am 1dpo...:)
> No o pains as of yet but they are indeed iniment for sure.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and having a great Monday.:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Did you get your O pains? Do you always get it when you O?
I believe I've felt O a few times last year but nothing since.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> So the meeting went as predicted.
> Sperm analysis came back looking good. All the numbers are normal.
> I asked about the NK Cells & she feels its inconclusive & tells her nothing. There's no evidence that it really says anything at all & autoimmune disorders are still not conclusive it affects NK Cells & attacks embryo. She says the blood in the uterus & the body are not the same.
> I want to hear what Dr. Baratz thinks because it is an issue & every doctor has their own opinions. I've read on forums woman who had elevated NK Cells & got pregnant only after receiving treatment. She also mentioned how research is much more advanced in the US & so it makes sense to me now b/c the woman I read on forums live in the US. Seems that's a better place to be for medical treatments.
> At this point she agrees that the only next steps for us given everything would be IVF & trying on our own in the mean time. She's sent off a request for a price quote.
> She still seems to think that we'll get pregnant on our own. Which is possible...the question is how long & why so long? It's just extremely frustrating for me. My body's not working properly & there are no answers.

Hi Barbs,

You are doing everything you can.... I am glad she thinks it will happen on your own but you are totally right... when?? the waiting game is just plain shitty. I dont know how else to put it. Its 90% waiting.... Good that she sent off a price quote for IVF... do you have benefits that cover any portion of it? every bit helps right? I would go that route if it came down to it... lets hope we can get bumps without it though :) Positive thinking, right??

Sounds like the US is more knowledgeable about this NK stuff you are right.. but if you have been pregnant, more than once, it is likely not that, right?

I hope the acupuncture is a good experience tonight Barb... supposed to relieve stress too so sounds like it could be great in a lot of ways...


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Nat, where have you been today?! I hope you're doing OK. Are you just taking a break? Maybe I missed some thing....
> 
> anyway we miss you! XO

I second that! Hope you are well Nat xx:hugs:


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies.....well I was going to have a wee break today but I just couldn't stay way from you gals! Lol you da best! :flower:
Yep I'm well me dears...
I was landed with my lovely niece this morning she is 5months older than Harry so wow WHAT a handful it's been today....they are nicely tucked up in bed right now so making the most of an hour for two with future hubby (dam that sounds good typing that te hee)
Been looking at possible reception places online tonight...I just can't make my mind up there is sooo many places I like...

Re:the o pains....flipping ek! They came with a vengeance! Woo hoo to that ...
I been looking at my chart an it's looks like I might have "tried " to o on cd 11 - hence why it was an almost positive opk!....I worry as to why this was...maybe eggy wasn't ripe enough? Idk...:wacko:

Barbs...sounds like your apt went ok...is nk natural killer cells? Here in the uk they test for this only if your knocked up! Silly this is...like maybe that would be helpful if they did this test before pregnancy really huh.
I am glad you are happy to go down the ivf route...the success with this is so good.
In the mean time I pray so hard that you get your rainbow naturally...
I agree with meg it's the waiting that sux sooo bad.:(
And the acupuncture...I hope this went well for you tonight- it sounds like she has a strict routine for you to keep...I would find that tough I think lol...especially the fruit thing...on a daily basic I have a healthy hour with Harry and we sit and munch lots of fruit together and we talk about how different fruits are good for different reasons...pha HE tells me what they are for now he he...
So I see you got your tests all stocked in :) :thumbup:... When are you going to test?
I am determined not to till 10/11 dpo...more like 10 lol...or maybe 9?...probably more like 8 actually...ha ha ...I bet I cave by 7! Lmao...
I am 1 dpo tmr ...Yaye..
Your 3 dpo right?...I hope the tww treats you kindly.:flower:

Meg... I am soooo routine for you and your job interview love.... 
Great news about your fertile days in the week...I agree- much easier to get the bd- ing done that way :thumbup: not only that the weekend is all yours too ...:) 

Natalie...how are you keeping love? Good I hope...:flower:

Ashley? Earth calling Ashley ? Where you at woman! Lol....hope your ok....what dpo are you now? When do you plan to test?

Momma.....MAJOUR fingers crossed for you here...I hope that witch stays away! Good plan to save your frer :thumbup:

Hmmmm have I forgot anyone....? Sorry if I have....I am soooo tiered right now I couldn't run away from a hungry snarling dog...ha ha...so on that note I am off to bedski's my date with mr Zeds is a must for me right now...lol...
Hopefully I can can manage to catch up again by tea time as I am off to the zoo tmr....don't get me wrong I LOVE animals but zoo bore me half to death!...once you see one monkey you seen them all ha ha...maybe I will be surprised and I may enjoy it who knows...:) 

Well night night all...sorry for the essay again lol....

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Lmao Nat you make me laugh so hard you are hysterical!!

I'm glad your chart is making sense now and I hope you catch that eggy!!! Sounds like you and Harry had fun today but I see why you are so tired lol :)

Try to hold out until 10dpo if you can!! I will coach you haha who am I kidding 7dpo this cycle what a waste LOL

So excited to hear you are reception hunting :)
Show us the link to where you choose so we can see! I got married In Cuba to avoid all the wedding planning lol. Maybe if I were to do it all over I would do traditional but I don't think so!

Enjoy your date with zedddd!! Xo


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok just an update. Lol its 6:30pm and still no af..still havin the cramps and a white discharge(tmi) hopin its early bfp not pre af..


----------



## mommaplus05

I took a cheap rexall test..here is wat I have..I think im out..I shld have a nice nice at 12 dpo
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130820_185839.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 9









IMG_20130820_190533.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommaplus05

All pics r same test at like the 10min mark, yeak blue dye...ugghh..the one I got the other day was a two pack..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130820_145729.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommaplus05

Lemme know honestly if u think its worth wastin any more money or if im out.


----------



## crazy84

Hi hello!! :):) 3 dpo today!!! Been having cramping feelings..and honestly it feels like it normally feels down there when I am going to start...hahaha I am so gassy..I suppose..and lots of cm...so I am probably super sexy to my husband right now lol!!! Just a wait and see game at this point.....Nat- I know I will test at 6dpo and on.....no self control here!!!!!!!


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> I took a cheap rexall test..here is wat I have..I think im out..I shld have a nice nice at 12 dpo

I feel like I see something in this one!!
Edit: I for sure see it


----------



## Nataliieexo

mommaplus05 said:
 

> I took a cheap rexall test..here is wat I have..I think im out..I shld have a nice nice at 12 dpo

I see something on this one.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey momma, not sure what I see on the cheapie, maybe something really faint... But on the blue due I feel like its more noticeable... But it is the evil blue dye! Even at 12 dpo it might not be picking up just let, implanted late I hope!!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> I took a cheap rexall test..here is wat I have..I think im out..I shld have a nice nice at 12 dpo

Momma I can clearly see a line on the inverted black and white photo... can you see that line if its an evap though? if not it looks like a line starting for you.... maybe it is a slow progressing BFP? I know lots of ladies dont get a proper line until 14, 15, 16, DPO. Not trying to get your hopes up of course but there is a line on the inverted pic.


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Hi hello!! :):) 3 dpo today!!! Been having cramping feelings..and honestly it feels like it normally feels down there when I am going to start...hahaha I am so gassy..I suppose..and lots of cm...so I am probably super sexy to my husband right now lol!!! Just a wait and see game at this point.....Nat- I know I will test at 6dpo and on.....no self control here!!!!!!!

Hey Ashley! Best of luck... haha DPO is a tad early but thats nothing new around here LOL


----------



## Petzy

Hi Gals.... CD3 over here lol - nothing but tumbleweeds around here for one week when I start my OPK lol.... you will have to keep me entertained with some BFPs!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Back on the diet today need to lose a couple pounds before my holiday i will probably gain them back on when i am away lol feeling better mentally just hoping i am one of those lucky ladies that gets a bfp the cycle after a chemical we will only be ntnp but i know my fertile days so i know for a fact i will end up initiating bd more around then lol xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Well...I guess im just waitin for af..:(( got a stark white bfn this mornin w 3mu..it was on a dg baby test..13dpo and I shld have sumthin by now..now I just wish af wld hurry its way along


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat,

Planning a wedding is so exciting, enjoy it! And it's a good distraction.
Sounds like you had your hands full today! And the diet is a bit difficult at first but very quick you get used to avoiding certain foods. I've done avoidance so many times & I continue to avoid certain foods so it's really nothing to me. I want to refrain from eating too much sugar too...refined sugars so I'm going to start that too. Clean up my act a bit. Start baking or making some raw vegan treats that are super yummy.

Testing...you're hilarious. I am going to say that I don't set any expectations of myself this cycle. How's that?! :) I would like to wait until 9dpo (I have 10miu tests) but I'll just take it as it comes. My tests haven't arrived yet either but they were mailed yesterday so I presume I'll have it today. I haven't had the fun of testing w/o my triggers in a LONG time. So this time if I see a line, it's REAL.
Today I'm 4 dpo! Are you 2dpo?
I hope you had a good nights rest & slept well & lots :) Is your niece going home today? Or is she going to the zoo with you? OMG I LOVE the zoo! Can't wait to go this year. Mind you, we have a really big Zoo here in Toronto....and the Panda's are here so that'll be fun to see.

Meg, sorry you're so bored....the first two weeks ARE BORNING...more so the first. But you know what when I have my period is the only time I actually feel no pressure & relaxed. I'm feeling OK right now. I can't wait to start testing of course :)

Well my acupuncture went well - it was a long session & she used these heat lamps but it got too hot so I would ask to either lower the temperature or go w/o it. She worked on my stomach & she did this energy work that felt so good. I was very well rested afterwards. I'd love to keep that feeling going. But you know what, I feel a lot of anxiety these days. I just want to stop feeling anxious. Also I am always in my head too much...I need to get out of my head & stop over thinking everything :) 

Natalie, how are you doing? How are you feeling since your Chemical? When are you gearing up to Ovulate?

I think that's all for now....talk with you ladies soon xo


----------



## Petzy

Barb I am glad you liked the acupuncture so much! I know what you mean about extending that feeling... women these days are so anxiety ridden, (what a blanket statement but you know what i mean..), add the TTC stuff to the mix and it feels impossible sometimes! Diet, exercise, and de-stressing tools are the way to feel good and survive it :)

I made a healthy lunch today to stop me from buying anything crappy.. plan to make bbq chicken for dinner - lean and delicious! 

And hopefully an hour on the treadmill after work since that did NOT happen last night!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Well...I guess im just waitin for af..:(( got a stark white bfn this mornin w 3mu..it was on a dg baby test..13dpo and I shld have sumthin by now..now I just wish af wld hurry its way along

Hi Momma... im sorry abou the BFN ugh that is frustrating...... and a bit confusing actually... but you are right you should see something by now. I hope we are wrong though! xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm feeling ok i have been very emotional i am due to ovulate next friday however i have read that some peoples cycles get a bit messed up after a chemical so who knows x


----------



## barbikins

Meg, I know what you're sayin' :) I might be more of an extreme exception in general however the recent years of my life have added majorly to it.
Treadmill sounds good - exercise can be good - you're right! I faked up my knee while camping & its still sore so I'm waiting for it to get better. I might take my bike into work tomorrow morning tho...it's scheduled to rain but if it doesn't rain in the morning I'm good & then Friday I can ride my bike home...good exercise. Easy on the knee.

Momma, I'm really sorry you got a negative test. You're most likely right that you're not pregnant. It's still possible of course but like you, I just know. By 11dpo both times I was pregnant, I had positive's. 

Nataliiee, that's totally normal...I had a hard time bouncing back from my Chemical as well. I waited so long for it & I thought it was finally here....bah.
I am not sure that you're cycle will be messed up. If you got your period relatively on time you'll be fine & some woman become more fertile after a chemical. I've got fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mommaplus05

Well I know this is a bfn on a pink dye ($1 dg test) but I thought I wld post anyway just for squinting pleasure..lol not clue on the miu
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130821_131737.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Well I know this is a bfn on a pink dye ($1 dg test) but I thought I wld post anyway just for squinting pleasure..lol not clue on the miu

I see the line....without squinting....so my thoughts are this is a slow progressing bfp......worst case scenario is a chemical..I pray that's not it.. But I see that line and have on all your other tests!! They can't have all been faulty!!:) wishing the best for this bfp!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Thanks!!! Im thinkin same as u...the lines r all there and the first tests were a lesser miu than the last one...I have had a chem before so am thinkin thats wat I may turn to b cuz it was very similar..and af got me like 1-2 days late that cycle..although the chemical wld b heartbreaking I guess at least its comforting to know that my body is at least ovulating again!! But I do have a silly question..I have 28 days cycles, day 1 is first day I start af and day 28 is usually wen I start af...but ff says af is due tomorrow(day 29) but I usually start on day 28...which is correct? And with all that(hope ur followimg me) lol I didnt have my o pains until cd 20-22...so what do I go by? Lol I just been goin by ff sayin I start af tomorrow..but my usually wld mean af today, but goin from the ovulation I wld only b 8dpo, cd28...lol and cramps and super milky white thin discharge w mild cramps this morn, now cramps r gone discharge is less and cerviz is super high and feels medium and medium open but its really fat! Is that an af sign?


----------



## barbikins

Hrmmm I can see the line too but hard to say because it's I b&w...is the line pink?
Try a FRER!!!

Also re: cycle...if you have a 28 day cycle that would mean AF arrives on day 29...hope that clarifies it :)


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Hrmmm I can see the line too but hard to say because it's I b&w...is the line pink?
> Try a FRER!!!
> 
> Also re: cycle...if you have a 28 day cycle that would mean AF arrives on day 29...hope that clarifies it :)

So if I normally start af on day 28 that wld mean I have a 27day cycle normally? Weird..lol I have no clue at this point were I am or sg ld b in this cycle..lol ff says due tomorrow so ima have to go off that. If its a no sho then im gona assume it will come on tues which is wen it shld come by the day I think I o ed..


----------



## barbikins

If your period starts on CD28 then your cycle length is 27....because your cycle starts on the first day of your period. The day your next period starts, is a new cycle.

Yeah usually I'm off by one day for AF to show...it's either I have a 14 or 15 day LP (the phase after your ovulation)...


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> If your period starts on CD28 then your cycle length is 27....because your cycle starts on the first day of your period. The day your next period starts, is a new cycle.
> 
> Yeah usually I'm off by one day for AF to show...it's either I have a 14 or 15 day LP (the phase after your ovulation)...

Ohhh ok..lol now I feel crazy..spemd all these yr thinkiny cycle was 28 days and its been 27..glad u clarified that..thanks :))


----------



## barbikins

haha....you're not crazy. You know it's all weird to figure it out & I questioned it too at one point :) Ive been through this shit too long not to know anymore lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm seeing a line too... Is it pink in real life?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> haha....you're not crazy. You know it's all weird to figure it out & I questioned it too at one point :) Ive been through this shit too long not to know anymore lol

Lol you said it sister. barb is my TTC yoda!


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....:) 
2dpo over here....
So sorry I haven't been in the mix of things for a couple of days...my lil niece and Harry have kept me so busy I could collapse with exhaustion lol...little partners in crime they are lol...
So anyways she has gone back home now and I have a tonne of house work to do today...I.e SCRUB my rug as they found it quite funny to decorate it with crisps and chocolate yesterday ...TA much you lil buggers. Oh and did I mention one of then thought that my new stark white leather corner unit sofa needed a face lift too...oh I could have screamed!...lol
Thank goodness for Silit bang and conditioner! Lol

So anyway back to ttc....how are we all...I barley managed to catch up properly really...I see that momma is getting light lines on tests.....
Momma-:flower: I worry that this could be a chem...as heartbreaking as it is :hugs: 
Althoe I do pray for you it isn't love...I'd love nothing more that it really is the start of your bfp Hun.:flower:
We have seen so many of them on here (wich sux :( )..... 
I have probably even had a few myself but never realised...so hay I'm probably up next :wacko:

So Ashley how are you coming along there?...what dpo are you now? Lol have you tested? Lol

Barbs...so your 5dpo now right?....1st of September DOES seem so far away dosnt it?...I'm really keeping my fingers MAJOUR crossed for you dear...I really want this for you barbs.:flower:
So glad your acupuncture went well too...so she is doing a heat treatment on your tummy area? And the needles? Where do they go?
Hope your having a good day barb.l..

Meg...cd4 right? THE BREAK ! Frustrating but exciting all over again...I had a dream about you lastnight....I dreamt that you came on the thread and you had to leave rapidly and made you appollagies and went...a few hours later we all got a private msg saying that you were in hospital bc you had fainted and that they tested you whilst you where there and they said that you were pregnant....strange dream bc you then posted a pic of a massive belly...lol...
I do have the weirdest of dreams don't I ...:) lol
So I hope you are keeping well love...how is the weather over there this week? Do plan to get some pool time in this weekend? :flower:

Natalie...:) anything planned for the weekend love? How are you? :flower:

Talia...wow your ticker! I can't believe how far along you are already...how fast time flys.:) 
So do you have any cravings or anything yet? Hope you are keeping well love and when do you find out the sex?
Over here it's 20 wks and 6 days...I hear it's as earlie as 16 weeks in Canada....is this true?...

Well ladies...afm...I was MAJOUR hungry yesterday...I snacked on quite abit....when we went to the zoo (which by the way was great) I found a lil restaurant that sells home made flap jacks.....and OH MY DAYZ. Thee best flapjack I ever had in my life...soooooo yummy...I then came home with a king of the day...whopper with cheese...ha ha naughty naughty....then all I want to eat was rice crackers and cucumber...
2dpo - and not much to report...it's yawn yawn all the way now to 10 dpo...ha ha I'm gunna try soooo hard to be good and not test...I am actually laughing out loud at myself typing this...

We'll I shall be back later ladies....I bid you all a great day what ever your doing..:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Not alot really shopping and lunch with my friend on saturday, a lie in or 2 because i am shattered lol i had such a dull ache by my right ovary before, it was not cool i dont know why either hopefully its a little eggy getting all mature lol i had pains on the right last cycle aswell, who knows. I've been back on my diet for 1 whole day and i didnt feel ill last night, clearly i have felt ill for days because i was off the diet and filling my poor belly with fatty food lol xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Well today is cd 29, as barb clarified I was due yesterday.. well I took a test this am w 2mu and stark white..no lines at all like I have been gettin...:( guess it has been another poss chem? Well guess its at least nice to know im oing but I believe this past cycle was not successful seein I believe I oed late, may b too short of a luteal phase this cycle..well im off to start my day..I am again struckin w af cramps( had a brk yesterday but had them for 4 days prior to that. So on account of my completely white test im hopin af wld stop taking its time so I can get on w nxt cycle, havent been opk'ing but will this cycle to see wats up w o and my follicular and luteal phase..hope u all have a great day!! Lets mature them eggs, build that uterine wall and stick them beans ladies!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey momma, you LP shouldn't change because you O'd late you might have a few extra days... But the bfn is not promising.... FX still! Like you said good reassurance that you are o'ing but still a crappy situation! 
Hey Nat, I know time is flying now! I think generally its 18-20 weeks here but some ppl get them to guess at earlier scans, where its not as accurate. AFM I actually don't wanna find out but OH does, I'm in quite a pickle about it, I posted in second tri for some advice... We both don't wanna budge!


----------



## mommaplus05

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey momma, you LP shouldn't change because you O'd late you might have a few extra days... But the bfn is not promising.... FX still! Like you said good reassurance that you are o'ing but still a crappy situation!
> Hey Nat, I know time is flying now! I think generally its 18-20 weeks here but some ppl get them to guess at earlier scans, where its not as accurate. AFM I actually don't wanna find out but OH does, I'm in quite a pickle about it, I posted in second tri for some advice... We both don't wanna budge!

That does sound like a tough situation..I cld never deal w the not knowing...lol I always wanted the suprise at the end but it drove me nuts not to know..lol but yeah as for ur dillemma it does sounds challenging. Maybe he cld find out and not tell u?? Wld that b a working scenerio? Just a thought..good luck I hope u two can get the situ wrked out pleasingly..


----------



## barbikins

Hey Momma, sorry to hear you got a negative test.
Your period may be a bit off but I know for me some times it's off by a day. I would never know if I was a day late because I don't have clockwork periods. Usually it's off by a day or two. It totally depends on when I ovulate. Some times I have looooong cycles. Some times relatively normal. Anyway, also doesn't mean you had a chemical. These tests aren't always very accurate. Ive had pink second lines before & turned into nothing. Tests especially the cheaper ones I find a bit wonky. Good luck Momma, I hope some thing happens for you soon. Keep us updated this week with what happens.


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Hey Momma, sorry to hear you got a negative test.
> Your period may be a bit off but I know for me some times it's off by a day. I would never know if I was a day late because I don't have clockwork periods. Usually it's off by a day or two. It totally depends on when I ovulate. Some times I have looooong cycles. Some times relatively normal. Anyway, also doesn't mean you had a chemical. These tests aren't always very accurate. Ive had pink second lines before & turned into nothing. Tests especially the cheaper ones I find a bit wonky. Good luck Momma, I hope some thing happens for you soon. Keep us updated this week with what happens.

Lol...im still crampin but no af!! This is seriously drivin me bonkers..lol im thinkin that if ur luteal phase never changes that I must have really o ed when I think I did which wld put me at 9 dpo and not due for af til like tues..uggghhhh this is sooo frustrating..this cycle is getting to me worse than usually for some reason..feelin so upset and frustrated..not to mention I had the worse vivid nightmare thing last night..was soooo weird..it was like I was awake but cldnt move or blink..I was literally in my head beggin my body to move..sooo terrifying..weirdest dream I have ever ever had...I cld sleep once I finally got my self to wake up...I was afraid it was gona happen again..:(


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya momma I don't think I could trust him to keep it a secret even with keeping the pg from his mom til his dad was in town he was acting so strange that his mom guessed it! Lol I am really stuck at what to do... I might just have to put my big girl panties on and have it my way and we can find out for the next or something!


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Momma, sorry to hear you got a negative test.
> Your period may be a bit off but I know for me some times it's off by a day. I would never know if I was a day late because I don't have clockwork periods. Usually it's off by a day or two. It totally depends on when I ovulate. Some times I have looooong cycles. Some times relatively normal. Anyway, also doesn't mean you had a chemical. These tests aren't always very accurate. Ive had pink second lines before & turned into nothing. Tests especially the cheaper ones I find a bit wonky. Good luck Momma, I hope some thing happens for you soon. Keep us updated this week with what happens.
> 
> Lol...im still crampin but no af!! This is seriously drivin me bonkers..lol im thinkin that if ur luteal phase never changes that I must have really o ed when I think I did which wld put me at 9 dpo and not due for af til like tues..uggghhhh this is sooo frustrating..this cycle is getting to me worse than usually for some reason..feelin so upset and frustrated..not to mention I had the worse vivid nightmare thing last night..was soooo weird..it was like I was awake but cldnt move or blink..I was literally in my head beggin my body to move..sooo terrifying..weirdest dream I have ever ever had...I cld sleep once I finally got my self to wake up...I was afraid it was gona happen again..:(Click to expand...

Hi momma :flower: it sounds like you are having a right ole time of things there Hun...:hugs:
Try not to let this stress you out .:thumbup:

So how many days is your usual lp? Like barbs says that part shouldn't change so count from where you had your o pains and then add your usual lp to that and that should give you your af date...give or take a a day.:thumbup:

I have to retract what I said about the chem earlier...I agree with barb...them tests are renowned for dodgy results and I was a bit quick to jump the gun about a possible chem...:dohh:
I hope you get your bfp soon momma I truly do.:thumbup: :hugs:
I hope you manage to get some down time tonight love and just a lil thought maybe 5 mins to get some meditation in?


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Momma, sorry to hear you got a negative test.
> Your period may be a bit off but I know for me some times it's off by a day. I would never know if I was a day late because I don't have clockwork periods. Usually it's off by a day or two. It totally depends on when I ovulate. Some times I have looooong cycles. Some times relatively normal. Anyway, also doesn't mean you had a chemical. These tests aren't always very accurate. Ive had pink second lines before & turned into nothing. Tests especially the cheaper ones I find a bit wonky. Good luck Momma, I hope some thing happens for you soon. Keep us updated this week with what happens.
> 
> Lol...im still crampin but no af!! This is seriously drivin me bonkers..lol im thinkin that if ur luteal phase never changes that I must have really o ed when I think I did which wld put me at 9 dpo and not due for af til like tues..uggghhhh this is sooo frustrating..this cycle is getting to me worse than usually for some reason..feelin so upset and frustrated..not to mention I had the worse vivid nightmare thing last night..was soooo weird..it was like I was awake but cldnt move or blink..I was literally in my head beggin my body to move..sooo terrifying..weirdest dream I have ever ever had...I cld sleep once I finally got my self to wake up...I was afraid it was gona happen again..:(Click to expand...
> 
> Hi momma :flower: it sounds like you are having a right ole time of things there Hun...:hugs:
> Try not to let this stress you out .:thumbup:
> 
> So how many days is your usual lp? Like barbs says that part shouldn't change so count from where you had your o pains and then add your usual lp to that and that should give you your af date...give or take a a day.:thumbup:
> 
> I have to retract what I said about the chem earlier...I agree with barb...them tests are renowned for dodgy results and I was a bit quick to jump the gun about a possible chem...:dohh:
> I hope you get your bfp soon momma I truly do.:thumbup: :hugs:
> I hope you manage to get some down time tonight love and just a lil thought maybe 5 mins to get some meditation in?
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks nat and I think my lp is usually right at about 12 days which wld then put af due on like 12days bein due this comin saturday, 13 bein sunday.. so I guess that wld make me around 10 dpo?


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies....:)
> 2dpo over here....
> So sorry I haven't been in the mix of things for a couple of days...my lil niece and Harry have kept me so busy I could collapse with exhaustion lol...little partners in crime they are lol...
> So anyways she has gone back home now and I have a tonne of house work to do today...I.e SCRUB my rug as they found it quite funny to decorate it with crisps and chocolate yesterday ...TA much you lil buggers. Oh and did I mention one of then thought that my new stark white leather corner unit sofa needed a face lift too...oh I could have screamed!...lol
> Thank goodness for Silit bang and conditioner! Lol
> 
> So anyway back to ttc....how are we all...I barley managed to catch up properly really...I see that momma is getting light lines on tests.....
> Momma-:flower: I worry that this could be a chem...as heartbreaking as it is :hugs:
> Althoe I do pray for you it isn't love...I'd love nothing more that it really is the start of your bfp Hun.:flower:
> We have seen so many of them on here (wich sux :( ).....
> I have probably even had a few myself but never realised...so hay I'm probably up next :wacko:
> 
> So Ashley how are you coming along there?...what dpo are you now? Lol have you tested? Lol
> 
> Barbs...so your 5dpo now right?....1st of September DOES seem so far away dosnt it?...I'm really keeping my fingers MAJOUR crossed for you dear...I really want this for you barbs.:flower:
> So glad your acupuncture went well too...so she is doing a heat treatment on your tummy area? And the needles? Where do they go?
> Hope your having a good day barb.l..
> 
> Meg...cd4 right? THE BREAK ! Frustrating but exciting all over again...I had a dream about you lastnight....I dreamt that you came on the thread and you had to leave rapidly and made you appollagies and went...a few hours later we all got a private msg saying that you were in hospital bc you had fainted and that they tested you whilst you where there and they said that you were pregnant....strange dream bc you then posted a pic of a massive belly...lol...
> I do have the weirdest of dreams don't I ...:) lol
> So I hope you are keeping well love...how is the weather over there this week? Do plan to get some pool time in this weekend? :flower:
> 
> Natalie...:) anything planned for the weekend love? How are you? :flower:
> 
> Talia...wow your ticker! I can't believe how far along you are already...how fast time flys.:)
> So do you have any cravings or anything yet? Hope you are keeping well love and when do you find out the sex?
> Over here it's 20 wks and 6 days...I hear it's as earlie as 16 weeks in Canada....is this true?...
> 
> Well ladies...afm...I was MAJOUR hungry yesterday...I snacked on quite abit....when we went to the zoo (which by the way was great) I found a lil restaurant that sells home made flap jacks.....and OH MY DAYZ. Thee best flapjack I ever had in my life...soooooo yummy...I then came home with a king of the day...whopper with cheese...ha ha naughty naughty....then all I want to eat was rice crackers and cucumber...
> 2dpo - and not much to report...it's yawn yawn all the way now to 10 dpo...ha ha I'm gunna try soooo hard to be good and not test...I am actually laughing out loud at myself typing this...
> 
> We'll I shall be back later ladies....I bid you all a great day what ever your doing..:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

LOL Nat, so funny re: the kids & their need to redecorate. Yikes...this is what little tykes do eh? Fun times! I have NO white furniture...anywhere...thankfully.

Yep 5dpo...although I could be 6dpo too....I wasn't diligent with my OPK testing. Wasn't doing it twice a day so I'll say 5dpo.
Yep heat lamp was over my abdomen & legs to keep me warm. Points were done in several places...two on the tops of both feet, two in my fore head, one each in the webbing area of my thumb & pointer finger, three going across the top of my stomach. And she did this energy thing with her hands that felt AMAZING!
I hope by Monday we can move onto herbs...she wants my stomach to be less bloated/gassy to do it but omg this has been my life for like too long.

Anyway I think I can top you feeling test crazy, lady...I tested this morning hahahaha....I don't know why. I thought 'what if I AM 6dpo?! huh?!! yeah...cuz it will toetally work' tee hee....anyway i'm posting progression photos in my book again so i'll post them even if they're starkies for you ladies lol


----------



## natjenson

Pmsl barbs what are we like....ok so it's confesion time...
I too tested today ha ha ha....I thought what if I double o'd this cycle...due to the almost positive opk on cd 11 I thought that could make me "unofficialy" 7dpo....it was a big fat no...I had to laugh at myself when I chucked it in the waist bin...he he he...

I just feel like the next 8 days are going draaaaaaaaaag ....I WILL NOT TEST TILL THEN .I WON'T I WON'T I WON'T!...pmsl...

Wow that acupuncture sounds fab...you have really convinced me that maybe I should give this a go...(secretly) so oh don't see the penny's disappear...I shall tell him after instead - ooooops te hee...
I'm so glad you enjoyed it barb....did you feel more "at peace " after?
I'm rooting for you here barb...:flower:

I hope to have some peace and quite tonight....I stayed up pretty late lastnight watching the new series of breaking Amish ...back to back...
What are you up to this weekend anything nice?....how have you managed to settle in your new house? And how is that knee of yours...I read that you buggered it again at camping,..,is there anything your acupuncturist can do for that?

We'll I hope your well barb


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies....:)
> 2dpo over here....
> So sorry I haven't been in the mix of things for a couple of days...my lil niece and Harry have kept me so busy I could collapse with exhaustion lol...little partners in crime they are lol...
> So anyways she has gone back home now and I have a tonne of house work to do today...I.e SCRUB my rug as they found it quite funny to decorate it with crisps and chocolate yesterday ...TA much you lil buggers. Oh and did I mention one of then thought that my new stark white leather corner unit sofa needed a face lift too...oh I could have screamed!...lol
> Thank goodness for Silit bang and conditioner! Lol
> 
> So anyway back to ttc....how are we all...I barley managed to catch up properly really...I see that momma is getting light lines on tests.....
> Momma-:flower: I worry that this could be a chem...as heartbreaking as it is :hugs:
> Althoe I do pray for you it isn't love...I'd love nothing more that it really is the start of your bfp Hun.:flower:
> We have seen so many of them on here (wich sux :( ).....
> I have probably even had a few myself but never realised...so hay I'm probably up next :wacko:
> 
> So Ashley how are you coming along there?...what dpo are you now? Lol have you tested? Lol
> 
> Barbs...so your 5dpo now right?....1st of September DOES seem so far away dosnt it?...I'm really keeping my fingers MAJOUR crossed for you dear...I really want this for you barbs.:flower:
> So glad your acupuncture went well too...so she is doing a heat treatment on your tummy area? And the needles? Where do they go?
> Hope your having a good day barb.l..
> 
> Meg...cd4 right? THE BREAK ! Frustrating but exciting all over again...I had a dream about you lastnight....I dreamt that you came on the thread and you had to leave rapidly and made you appollagies and went...a few hours later we all got a private msg saying that you were in hospital bc you had fainted and that they tested you whilst you where there and they said that you were pregnant....strange dream bc you then posted a pic of a massive belly...lol...
> I do have the weirdest of dreams don't I ...:) lol
> So I hope you are keeping well love...how is the weather over there this week? Do plan to get some pool time in this weekend? :flower:
> 
> Natalie...:) anything planned for the weekend love? How are you? :flower:
> 
> Talia...wow your ticker! I can't believe how far along you are already...how fast time flys.:)
> So do you have any cravings or anything yet? Hope you are keeping well love and when do you find out the sex?
> Over here it's 20 wks and 6 days...I hear it's as earlie as 16 weeks in Canada....is this true?...
> 
> Well ladies...afm...I was MAJOUR hungry yesterday...I snacked on quite abit....when we went to the zoo (which by the way was great) I found a lil restaurant that sells home made flap jacks.....and OH MY DAYZ. Thee best flapjack I ever had in my life...soooooo yummy...I then came home with a king of the day...whopper with cheese...ha ha naughty naughty....then all I want to eat was rice crackers and cucumber...
> 2dpo - and not much to report...it's yawn yawn all the way now to 10 dpo...ha ha I'm gunna try soooo hard to be good and not test...I am actually laughing out loud at myself typing this...
> 
> We'll I shall be back later ladies....I bid you all a great day what ever your doing..:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> LOL Nat, so funny re: the kids & their need to redecorate. Yikes...this is what little tykes do eh? Fun times! I have NO white furniture...anywhere...thankfully.
> 
> Yep 5dpo...although I could be 6dpo too....I wasn't diligent with my OPK testing. Wasn't doing it twice a day so I'll say 5dpo.
> Yep heat lamp was over my abdomen & legs to keep me warm. Points were done in several places...two on the tops of both feet, two in my fore head, one each in the webbing area of my thumb & pointer finger, three going across the top of my stomach. And she did this energy thing with her hands that felt AMAZING!
> I hope by Monday we can move onto herbs...she wants my stomach to be less bloated/gassy to do it but omg this has been my life for like too long.
> 
> Anyway I think I can top you feeling test crazy, lady...I tested this morning hahahaha....I don't know why. I thought 'what if I AM 6dpo?! huh?!! yeah...cuz it will toetally work' tee hee....anyway i'm posting progression photos in my book again so i'll post them even if they're starkies for you ladies lolClick to expand...

Excited for u too post I looove hpt pics!! Always exciting to guess at the squinters!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies....:)
> 
> Meg...cd4 right? THE BREAK ! Frustrating but exciting all over again...I had a dream about you lastnight....I dreamt that you came on the thread and you had to leave rapidly and made you appollagies and went...a few hours later we all got a private msg saying that you were in hospital bc you had fainted and that they tested you whilst you where there and they said that you were pregnant....strange dream bc you then posted a pic of a massive belly...lol...
> I do have the weirdest of dreams don't I ...:) lol
> So I hope you are keeping well love...how is the weather over there this week? Do plan to get some pool time in this weekend? :flower:
> 
> 
> Well ladies...afm...I was MAJOUR hungry yesterday...I snacked on quite abit....when we went to the zoo (which by the way was great) I found a lil restaurant that sells home made flap jacks.....and OH MY DAYZ. Thee best flapjack I ever had in my life...soooooo yummy...I then came home with a king of the day...whopper with cheese...ha ha naughty naughty....then all I want to eat was rice crackers and cucumber...
> 2dpo - and not much to report...it's yawn yawn all the way now to 10 dpo...ha ha I'm gunna try soooo hard to be good and not test...I am actually laughing out loud at myself typing this...
> 
> We'll I shall be back later ladies....I bid you all a great day what ever your doing..:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

LMAO @ your dream Nat! haha I hope it is a good sign of things to come too funny!!!

And dont feel too bad about the flapjacks sometimes we need those days! I am a McDonalds girl though... yuck to Burger King! haha 

And I definitely dont see you waiting to test LOLLL I know you pretty well by now


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Ya momma I don't think I could trust him to keep it a secret even with keeping the pg from his mom til his dad was in town he was acting so strange that his mom guessed it! Lol I am really stuck at what to do... I might just have to put my big girl panties on and have it my way and we can find out for the next or something!

Wow you feel strongly about the surprise eh? Hehe... I am way too anal and a control freak... I would have to know! I am a planner and there is no way DH could hold off either haha... let us know how that works out


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Pmsl barbs what are we like....ok so it's confesion time...
> I too tested today ha ha ha....I thought what if I double o'd this cycle...due to the almost positive opk on cd 11 I thought that could make me "unofficialy" 7dpo....it was a big fat no...I had to laugh at myself when I chucked it in the waist bin...he he he...
> 
> I just feel like the next 8 days are going draaaaaaaaaag ....I WILL NOT TEST TILL THEN .I WON'T I WON'T I WON'T!...pmsl...
> 
> Wow that acupuncture sounds fab...you have really convinced me that maybe I should give this a go...(secretly) so oh don't see the penny's disappear...I shall tell him after instead - ooooops te hee...
> I'm so glad you enjoyed it barb....did you feel more "at peace " after?
> I'm rooting for you here barb...:flower:
> 
> I hope to have some peace and quite tonight....I stayed up pretty late lastnight watching the new series of breaking Amish ...back to back...
> What are you up to this weekend anything nice?....how have you managed to settle in your new house? And how is that knee of yours...I read that you buggered it again at camping,..,is there anything your acupuncturist can do for that?
> 
> We'll I hope your well barb
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

The pre-2ww drags, and the 2WW drags... there is no time that DOESNT drag because then when you get pg its all about getting to the next trimester! AHHHHH LOL I am SO BORED AT CD4 ... LOL oh well at least I dont have anything to do but chat..... I may order some ultra sensitive tests but I am so cheap I dont want to haha...

Nat I havent seen Breaking Amish but it looks hilarious... I dont have cable anymore but we are getting satellite in a few weeks so that should be interesting,

Yes you definitely are testing wayyyy too early haha but I cant argue with that! It is what it is...... Hope you get your peace and quiet this evening but I get the sense you are too hyper! LOL

:hugs:


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Pmsl barbs what are we like....ok so it's confesion time...
> I too tested today ha ha ha....I thought what if I double o'd this cycle...due to the almost positive opk on cd 11 I thought that could make me "unofficialy" 7dpo....it was a big fat no...I had to laugh at myself when I chucked it in the waist bin...he he he...
> 
> I just feel like the next 8 days are going draaaaaaaaaag ....I WILL NOT TEST TILL THEN .I WON'T I WON'T I WON'T!...pmsl...
> 
> Wow that acupuncture sounds fab...you have really convinced me that maybe I should give this a go...(secretly) so oh don't see the penny's disappear...I shall tell him after instead - ooooops te hee...
> I'm so glad you enjoyed it barb....did you feel more "at peace " after?
> I'm rooting for you here barb...:flower:
> 
> I hope to have some peace and quite tonight....I stayed up pretty late lastnight watching the new series of breaking Amish ...back to back...
> What are you up to this weekend anything nice?....how have you managed to settle in your new house? And how is that knee of yours...I read that you buggered it again at camping,..,is there anything your acupuncturist can do for that?
> 
> We'll I hope your well barb
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> The pre-2ww drags, and the 2WW drags... there is no time that DOESNT drag because then when you get pg its all about getting to the next trimester! AHHHHH LOL I am SO BORED AT CD4 ... LOL oh well at least I dont have anything to do but chat..... I may order some ultra sensitive tests but I am so cheap I dont want to haha...
> 
> Nat I havent seen Breaking Amish but it looks hilarious... I dont have cable anymore but we are getting satellite in a few weeks so that should be interesting,
> 
> Yes you definitely are testing wayyyy too early haha but I cant argue with that! It is what it is...... Hope you get your peace and quiet this evening but I get the sense you are too hyper! LOL
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Lol yep you are so right meg lol...and the hyper thing too.:thumbup:
I'm now sat watching celebrity big brother ...so far we have Louis spence in there...that will be intresting.:dohh:
And breaking Amish is great...I love it...
Do you have wentworth over there? It looks brilliant can't wait for that to start next week eeeek.:) 

Sorry your pre tww is dragging Hun...I hope fertile days is speedy for you :thumbup:

Yep it is wayyyyy to earlie to test!....I hope I can wait but your probably right ILL CAVE. He he he...

So what are you up to this weekend ? Anything nice meg?....bet the pool has it's play somewhere in the mix lol...I sooo wish I had a pool...:wacko:




:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!!! 5dpo here.... Still having little cramps twinges here and there. Taking a test at 5dpo would be ridiculous!!!! Bahahaha but I did it anyway!!!:) of course it was white as can be...... I feel positive about this cycle!!! We shall see what happens!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay tv talk! We're hooked to big brother here. I watched the first season of breaking Amish but not the recent one.. Crazy stuff. I don't think we have wentworth here, never heard of it... 

And ya meg, I've always never wanted to find out, I was a bit more on the fence a few weeks ago but the more I think about it the more I want that moment at delivery... But at the same time oh wants to know pretty bad... I'm a planner too ish but our nursery theme is gender neutral as it is and I'm really not worried about the newborn clothes, we can go shopping for the 3+ month stuff anyways...


----------



## Nataliieexo

My gran pulled out this baby girls outfit for 3-6months yesterday and said that it should fit my baby cousin...shes 1 lol i was like no gran and she gave it to me and said i should keep it for when i have a baby, i will just have to hope i have a girl at some point so it gets used, so now i have a baby outfit hanging in my wardrobe....i hope thats not jinxing it lol xxx


----------



## barbikins

Lol ladies I can't wait too long. It was easy to wait when I had to test Ovidrel out because there was no point. 

Does anyone know how long after implantation a blood test is positive and then how much longer it would show up in the urine??

Oh Meg....the TWW is horrible. But funny cuz when I get my period is the only time I feel relaxed and not anxious to see two lines!!! Hang in there lady ;)

Ok I'm going to watch Felicity now on netflix. I don't have cable so I don't know of this show you gals are talking about. I've been into 90s drama and cori street lol. 

I'll post my test tmr. Xo


----------



## barbikins

Crazy I tested too at 5dpo hahahaha ugh


----------



## mommaplus05

Bahaha u two r hilarious barbs..haha


----------



## barbikins

Tee hee


And I know.better.

Nat ill respond to your post in more detail.tmr. 

Good night all.:) xo


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....I may be a bit Mia ....I have had some awful news this morning...my auntie has died...:( 
She was only 47 sooo young :(
Anyway my mom has to go away for some time and I have to be a full time carer for my step dad so if I don't post much that is why...
I will try to keep in touch with updates on cycle.

Hope you are all well my dears,..l:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies....I may be a bit Mia ....I have had some awful news this morning...my auntie has died...:(
> She was only 47 sooo young :(
> Anyway my mom has to go away for some time and I have to be a full time carer for my step dad so if I don't post much that is why...
> I will try to keep in touch with updates on cycle.
> 
> Hope you are all well my dears,..l:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Omg..such sad news.. im sooo sorry for ur loss and ur families.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh Nat, sorry to hear about your news! Take care of yourself, and I mean it, during this tough time! :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Pmsl barbs what are we like....ok so it's confesion time...
> I too tested today ha ha ha....I thought what if I double o'd this cycle...due to the almost positive opk on cd 11 I thought that could make me "unofficialy" 7dpo....it was a big fat no...I had to laugh at myself when I chucked it in the waist bin...he he he...
> 
> I just feel like the next 8 days are going draaaaaaaaaag ....I WILL NOT TEST TILL THEN .I WON'T I WON'T I WON'T!...pmsl...
> 
> Wow that acupuncture sounds fab...you have really convinced me that maybe I should give this a go...(secretly) so oh don't see the penny's disappear...I shall tell him after instead - ooooops te hee...
> I'm so glad you enjoyed it barb....did you feel more "at peace " after?
> I'm rooting for you here barb...:flower:
> 
> I hope to have some peace and quite tonight....I stayed up pretty late lastnight watching the new series of breaking Amish ...back to back...
> What are you up to this weekend anything nice?....how have you managed to settle in your new house? And how is that knee of yours...I read that you buggered it again at camping,..,is there anything your acupuncturist can do for that?
> 
> We'll I hope your well barb
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> The pre-2ww drags, and the 2WW drags... there is no time that DOESNT drag because then when you get pg its all about getting to the next trimester! AHHHHH LOL I am SO BORED AT CD4 ... LOL oh well at least I dont have anything to do but chat..... I may order some ultra sensitive tests but I am so cheap I dont want to haha...
> 
> Nat I havent seen Breaking Amish but it looks hilarious... I dont have cable anymore but we are getting satellite in a few weeks so that should be interesting,
> 
> Yes you definitely are testing wayyyy too early haha but I cant argue with that! It is what it is...... Hope you get your peace and quiet this evening but I get the sense you are too hyper! LOL
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yep you are so right meg lol...and the hyper thing too.:thumbup:
> I'm now sat watching celebrity big brother ...so far we have Louis spence in there...that will be intresting.:dohh:
> And breaking Amish is great...I love it...
> Do you have wentworth over there? It looks brilliant can't wait for that to start next week eeeek.:)
> 
> Sorry your pre tww is dragging Hun...I hope fertile days is speedy for you :thumbup:
> 
> Yep it is wayyyyy to earlie to test!....I hope I can wait but your probably right ILL CAVE. He he he...
> 
> So what are you up to this weekend ? Anything nice meg?....bet the pool has it's play somewhere in the mix lol...I sooo wish I had a pool...:wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Wentworth? No I dont think we have that here but I could be wrong!

Nothing crazy planned this weekend... tomorrow (saturday) I am going on a hike in the morning with my girlfriend. During the day I hope to spend a couple hours by the pool once I am done my saturday cleaning!! :) Weather should be great tomorrow for that.... 24 and sunny. In the evening on Sat my husband and I have to go to a Stag and Doe for his cousin... we are just going to go for an hour or two and then head to Niagara falls and do some gambling haha... it is only 20 minutes from there so why not? we love it there...

Sunday no plans so far but likely putter around the house and outside with DH :) You?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Lol ladies I can't wait too long. It was easy to wait when I had to test Ovidrel out because there was no point.
> 
> Does anyone know how long after implantation a blood test is positive and then how much longer it would show up in the urine??
> 
> Oh Meg....the TWW is horrible. But funny cuz when I get my period is the only time I feel relaxed and not anxious to see two lines!!! Hang in there lady ;)
> 
> Ok I'm going to watch Felicity now on netflix. I don't have cable so I don't know of this show you gals are talking about. I've been into 90s drama and cori street lol.
> 
> I'll post my test tmr. Xo

Barb I did a lot of implantation research last cycle and apparantly it shows up in your urnine usually a few days later - avg 3 days but sometimes longer. There are some women who get a bfp sooner but usually that seems to be the average.


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies....I may be a bit Mia ....I have had some awful news this morning...my auntie has died...:(
> She was only 47 sooo young :(
> Anyway my mom has to go away for some time and I have to be a full time carer for my step dad so if I don't post much that is why...
> I will try to keep in touch with updates on cycle.
> 
> Hope you are all well my dears,..l:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat I am very sorry for your loss... she was certainly young, very sad :( What kind of care does your step dad require? Thinking of you Nat - big hugs - I hope you are ok xoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## Nataliieexo

So sorry for your loss nat, take care i know its not easy to care for someone try to make sure you look after yourself aswell xxx


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Pmsl barbs what are we like....ok so it's confesion time...
> I too tested today ha ha ha....I thought what if I double o'd this cycle...due to the almost positive opk on cd 11 I thought that could make me "unofficialy" 7dpo....it was a big fat no...I had to laugh at myself when I chucked it in the waist bin...he he he...
> 
> I just feel like the next 8 days are going draaaaaaaaaag ....I WILL NOT TEST TILL THEN .I WON'T I WON'T I WON'T!...pmsl...
> 
> Wow that acupuncture sounds fab...you have really convinced me that maybe I should give this a go...(secretly) so oh don't see the penny's disappear...I shall tell him after instead - ooooops te hee...
> I'm so glad you enjoyed it barb....did you feel more "at peace " after?
> I'm rooting for you here barb...:flower:
> 
> I hope to have some peace and quite tonight....I stayed up pretty late lastnight watching the new series of breaking Amish ...back to back...
> What are you up to this weekend anything nice?....how have you managed to settle in your new house? And how is that knee of yours...I read that you buggered it again at camping,..,is there anything your acupuncturist can do for that?
> 
> We'll I hope your well barb
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> The pre-2ww drags, and the 2WW drags... there is no time that DOESNT drag because then when you get pg its all about getting to the next trimester! AHHHHH LOL I am SO BORED AT CD4 ... LOL oh well at least I dont have anything to do but chat..... I may order some ultra sensitive tests but I am so cheap I dont want to haha...
> 
> Nat I havent seen Breaking Amish but it looks hilarious... I dont have cable anymore but we are getting satellite in a few weeks so that should be interesting,
> 
> Yes you definitely are testing wayyyy too early haha but I cant argue with that! It is what it is...... Hope you get your peace and quiet this evening but I get the sense you are too hyper! LOL
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yep you are so right meg lol...and the hyper thing too.:thumbup:
> I'm now sat watching celebrity big brother ...so far we have Louis spence in there...that will be intresting.:dohh:
> And breaking Amish is great...I love it...
> Do you have wentworth over there? It looks brilliant can't wait for that to start next week eeeek.:)
> 
> Sorry your pre tww is dragging Hun...I hope fertile days is speedy for you :thumbup:
> 
> Yep it is wayyyyy to earlie to test!....I hope I can wait but your probably right ILL CAVE. He he he...
> 
> So what are you up to this weekend ? Anything nice meg?....bet the pool has it's play somewhere in the mix lol...I sooo wish I had a pool...:wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Wentworth? No I dont think we have that here but I could be wrong!
> 
> Nothing crazy planned this weekend... tomorrow (saturday) I am going on a hike in the morning with my girlfriend. During the day I hope to spend a couple hours by the pool once I am done my saturday cleaning!! :) Weather should be great tomorrow for that.... 24 and sunny. In the evening on Sat my husband and I have to go to a Stag and Doe for his cousin... we are just going to go for an hour or two and then head to Niagara falls and do some gambling haha... it is only 20 minutes from there so why not? we love it there...
> 
> Sunday no plans so far but likely putter around the house and outside with DH :) You?Click to expand...

Hey Meg!

I'm also going for a hike Saturday morning :)
We're going to Albion Hills...never been. Are you going on the Bruce Trail?
Enjoy your weekend! Sounds like lots of fun. It's been a long time that we had fun...went out & had a grand old time :( 

Sunday same as you. I will have to do some house chores & hubby's working on finishing up my basement to rent it out....so I'm going to post for a renter this Sunday too. I'll be a busy bee Sunday. I also wanna do some raw baking.

BTW, thanks for looking up the stats on implantation & stuff :) xoxox
I tested today at 6dpo with 10miu - negative LOL
Of...course....but you know what, I'm sticking with the title of this post....6dpo & POAS until POsitive! Or negative :(


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat, I'm really sorry too...so young. Do you mind if I asked what she die of?
That's so unfortunate. And I'm with Meg, what sort of care does your step-dad require? 

Sending you lots of love & virtual hugs today. xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Lol ladies I can't wait too long. It was easy to wait when I had to test Ovidrel out because there was no point.
> 
> Does anyone know how long after implantation a blood test is positive and then how much longer it would show up in the urine??
> 
> Oh Meg....the TWW is horrible. But funny cuz when I get my period is the only time I feel relaxed and not anxious to see two lines!!! Hang in there lady ;)
> 
> Ok I'm going to watch Felicity now on netflix. I don't have cable so I don't know of this show you gals are talking about. I've been into 90s drama and cori street lol.
> 
> I'll post my test tmr. Xo
> 
> Barb I did a lot of implantation research last cycle and apparantly it shows up in your urnine usually a few days later - avg 3 days but sometimes longer. There are some women who get a bfp sooner but usually that seems to be the average.Click to expand...

This totally puzzles me because if it is a minimum of 6 dpo to implant then, how are people getting positive pregnancy tests at 8/9/10dpo? Urine that is? Hrmm. So weird. Some times it's just a bit beyond me :) lol

I'm not sure how I feel about this cycle. I had this weird feeling yesterday...a calming positive feeling. But who knows why. Anyway, I am being very cautious but our timing has all been very excellent & my CM was perfect. I just don't understand what else is wrong w/me. I've been taking all my supplements for a while too so it should be kicking in real good by now or by next month the latest? I forget when I started Maca again.


----------



## crazy84

Barbs- I totally tested too today at 6dpo!!! Hahaha I just can't help myself!!! 
Nothing planned for this weekend around here. School starts Monday for my kids so we are just going to relax and prepare. I am shocked that I have a junior high student now...geez where did the time go?!?! Anyway everyone have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Crazy! Well why not right.....apparently some woman have gotten a positive at 6dpo. Although I'm convinced early testers didn't really know their ovulation date. Because it's just not possible 

Wow, school starts already? Kids here don't start until after the Labor Day long weekend...so this year it's Tuesday, September 3rd.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg!
> 
> I'm also going for a hike Saturday morning :)
> We're going to Albion Hills...never been. Are you going on the Bruce Trail?
> Enjoy your weekend! Sounds like lots of fun. It's been a long time that we had fun...went out & had a grand old time :(
> 
> Sunday same as you. I will have to do some house chores & hubby's working on finishing up my basement to rent it out....so I'm going to post for a renter this Sunday too. I'll be a busy bee Sunday. I also wanna do some raw baking.
> 
> BTW, thanks for looking up the stats on implantation & stuff :) xoxox
> I tested today at 6dpo with 10miu - negative LOL
> Of...course....but you know what, I'm sticking with the title of this post....6dpo & POAS until POsitive! Or negative :(

Yes the Bruce Trail - there is trail near my house that goes an an awesome loop for about an hour and 15 min which is a good chunk of cardio with all the hills. I really enjoy the fresh air. I was going to do hot yoga but that can wait until it gets colder out...

Thats great your rental unit is almost ready :)bring on the extra income! lol.

And yes... POAS until positive!!! Lets think positive for now :D


----------



## crazy84

barbikins said:


> Hey Crazy! Well why not right.....apparently some woman have gotten a positive at 6dpo. Although I'm convinced early testers didn't really know their ovulation date. Because it's just not possible
> 
> Wow, school starts already? Kids here don't start until after the Labor Day long weekend...so this year it's Tuesday, September 3rd.

I just keep telling myself....."Ashley.....you bought 50 tests...might as well use them up!" Hahaha 
Yes school started last week for a lot of our surrounding towns.... We live in a tiny town with a school I love...the teachers are so awesome to the kids because it is a small school... My daughter has insisted to attend a school 15 minutes away....so I will be so busy...kids in different schools and towns...I am hoping she decides she doesn't like it and goes back to this school...we shall see.... I did get a new car out of the deal with all the driving I will be doing though!!! Whoop whoop!


----------



## crazy84

Oh....so Netflix.....I started watching The Glades......I like it!! Y'all should check it out!! I am a bit of a Netflix whore...hahahaha so I can give you all kinds of ideas on shows if you ever run out!!


----------



## barbikins

Crazy, Interesting re: school starts. I thought it was all in September. I don't know many fellow American's & discussing school start times lOl...that's probably why.
New car is nice...nice perk! :) 

I love Netflix too. I've been revisiting all the old 90s shows.
I tried 90210 for a bit but I am not loving it the way I used to.
I finished Dawson's Creek & now I'm onto Felicity...not sure what to watch after.
I've never heard of The Glades. What's the premise?

Meg, Bruce trail is awesome. I love being outdoors too. Fresh air and all. That's why I love camping & wish I could one day have a cottage! I wanted to keep the feeling going so I said to my hubby we're going on a hike! My hubby & I haven't been on a hike down here with out the kiddo too & it would be nice because she's a damn motor mouth & I like the peace & quiet the woods are supposed to bring me :)

Nat, I hope you're doing ok love. xoxox


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Oh....so Netflix.....I started watching The Glades......I like it!! Y'all should check it out!! I am a bit of a Netflix whore...hahahaha so I can give you all kinds of ideas on shows if you ever run out!!

OMG if you love Netflix you have to watch Orange is the New Black... it is definitely for the liberal viewer I will say though... the show is fantastic - DH and I watched the whole first season in about 3 days lol.....


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Crazy, Interesting re: school starts. I thought it was all in September. I don't know many fellow American's & discussing school start times lOl...that's probably why.
> New car is nice...nice perk! :)
> 
> I love Netflix too. I've been revisiting all the old 90s shows.
> I tried 90210 for a bit but I am not loving it the way I used to.
> I finished Dawson's Creek & now I'm onto Felicity...not sure what to watch after.
> I've never heard of The Glades. What's the premise?
> 
> Meg, Bruce trail is awesome. I love being outdoors too. Fresh air and all. That's why I love camping & wish I could one day have a cottage! I wanted to keep the feeling going so I said to my hubby we're going on a hike! My hubby & I haven't been on a hike down here with out the kiddo too & it would be nice because she's a damn motor mouth & I like the peace & quiet the woods are supposed to bring me :)
> 
> Nat, I hope you're doing ok love. xoxox

Hehe! 90210 is by far my all time fav 90's show.. followed by Dawsons of course lol :) Ally McBeal is on netflix I am debating watching that soon..


----------



## mommaplus05

Update. Still no af..but to me that is kinda good..nooo clue y this cycle is sooo long wen im normally(27) days..lol but at least I am conforted that I indeed know when I o!! Theres only a few day variation there cuz I have o cramps for 2-3 days so not sure if I drop eggy on day 1 or 2 of pains or just after..lol but if im on the track then af shld b like sun-tues..puttin me at 10, 11 or 12 dpo..lol soooo confusing since this cycle is long I have never ever ever in my life had one this long..I was only one day late w my chemical and af came right on time after my 9-10wk miscarriage...so this is crazy!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Update. Still no af..but to me that is kinda good..nooo clue y this cycle is sooo long wen im normally(27) days..lol but at least I am conforted that I indeed know when I o!! Theres only a few day variation there cuz I have o cramps for 2-3 days so not sure if I drop eggy on day 1 or 2 of pains or just after..lol but if im on the track then af shld b like sun-tues..puttin me at 10, 11 or 12 dpo..lol soooo confusing since this cycle is long I have never ever ever in my life had one this long..I was only one day late w my chemical and af came right on time after my 9-10wk miscarriage...so this is crazy!

So sorry it has been so confusing Momma! I know the feeling of a very confusing cycle.. that was me this month it was awful! I really hope you get that line or AF shows stat to put an end to it! xx


----------



## barbikins

hey momma - so strange. some times my period is delayed by a day or my cycle is a few days longer than the next month. have you been testing? did you test today?


Meg, 90210 was my fave when I was in the 90s! But as an adult I dunno...I can see how it's sorta lame. LOL!!!!! I enjoyed a few episodes esp. in the first season but it just didn't keep my interest long enough to finish it all. Some of the drama's are so unreal for highschool students. I guess I'm just not buying it. Now that I'm all grown up & know the reality of life LOL.....did you ever watch Melrose Place? I LOVED THAT SHOW.

I remember watching some Ally back in the day. But I'm not sure I want to rewatch that one.


----------



## mommaplus05

Yesterday was day 29 in my cycle and today is day 30..so 3 days late of my usual cycle..I took a frer earlier after about a 1 1/2 hr hold, half bottle of tea and cup of coffee..lol got a shadow but dnt see any def color to it so I pitched it as a bfn...wish this darn af wld come..uggghhh


----------



## barbikins

sorry to hear momma...smth delayed your cycle it seems. eventually if enough time goes by you should go in for a blood test just to be sure.
there are a few woman who don't get a positive on a urine test for a lot longer than bloods.


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies.....ugh! What a day :( 

It's been so sad but I am the only one holding on strong...ESP for my mom...she really needs me...
As it turns out my aunt hung herself :(........ I just can't get it out of my head how so alone she must have felt before she did it...
Me and my auntie Mandy are so alike in ways we even look so alike and I am soo shocked this has happend to her.:(
My mom has to travel up to Cumbria which is 8-9 hrs journey for her...I have to care for my step dad full time....he has copd and enphazema and osophicol cancer - he is unable to walk more than 15 yards with out having a total shut down with the lungs...he is completely oxygen dependant so he needs me there...to cook clean and administer his meds ect...I am already a part time carer to give my mom a break so I'm glad it's not all new to me I should HOPFULLY get through this ok somehow....
On top of that I have house,son,future hubby,moms bechon frisée ,my cats,my home,shopping washing ironing cleaning,ttc,andcaring for step father ,too look after...I'm already starting off on the wrong foot by being so flaming tired....I also have my 10 year old niece coming on Tuesday and my 2.5 year old niece coming on the Wednesday too...
It seems so much to come my way but like always I can do it...I am strong in this way...always have been...that's me....I have to be strong as people expect nothing less ...it's who I am expected to be now.my family's crutch!....I don't mind tho.

Thankyou soo soo much ladies for all your well wishes..it really means ALOT to me...I thank you all ALOT :flower:

So I have tried real hard to catch up and I THINK I managed to get it all....
Momma I am so sorry your cycle is taking it's time my love... I hope you get answers soon...in the way of a bfp would be even better...fx for you my dear.:) 

Meg barbs it sounds like you both have a fantastic weekend lined up with the hiking.:) 
I may even try to squeez a nice QUIET Walk in somewhere myself...if I manage to grab an hour somehow....clear my mind and recharge the battery's an all.
Yes! Meg ally mcbeal......LOVE LOVE LOVE that show she is sooo coocy...he he...
Barbs...I love that your rental place will be ready over the weekend...lets see them dollers rolling baby...woohoo....

On the tv talk...,does anybody remember saved by the bell....oh my gawsh we have screech on big brother right now...he was soooo funny...bless his heart lol...

Orange is the new black has just started airing over here it too looks really good.

Talia...I have been thinking about your situation about revealing the sex of baba...it's a real tough to be totally honest but in reality I think hubby should respect what you want and need with this decision...I just have an incline he won't regret that when you finally get to meet that sweet little bundle and hold her/ him in your arms...
He will then probably forget that he even wanted to know by then.lol :flower: it is such a precious moment and maybe if you have another down the line maybe he can have his own way then.:) 

Ashley bahahaaa I love it...6dpo...your so funny...you got me tempted now ha ha...I'm only 3dpo tho it's no point at this stage for me...T minus 7 days tho and it's going on..believe me! Te he..

Natalie...hope your doing well my love...hope you have a great weekend ok...:) 


Well ladies I am sorry for the rather long essay AGAIN ... I will try and keep you updated of course and I hope you all have a wonderful weekend ok.:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Heyyyy butterflywolf...I see you checking in on us....how are you love? How did it all go :flower: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat I am so sorry about your aunt. I have been through both suicide and unfortunately murder in my immediate family and it is hard. You will get through it though. And you are right you really are tough. But don't be toooo tough. Give yourself the opportunity to mourn as well. A quiet walk sounds great. I hope you can get at least a bit of time to yourself. You have so much on your plate this week....we are here for you Nat. Xoxo check in when you can. PM me if you like 

As for saved by the bell, loved it! Lol I was obsessed when I was a kid and I've seen them all haha....


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Heyyyy butterflywolf...I see you checking in on us....how are you love? How did it all go :flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I didn't see her! Butterfly where art thou lol xx hope all is well


----------



## barbikins

Hey girls! 
I'm going for a hike so I will keep it short.
Nat I will respond to your PM later. Hang in there love do

I got shadow lined on my test... Clearer one today. I don't really trust the 10miu unless its distinct. I've noticed the often have shadow lines. Although today its darker. So I'm not sure what to think. Blurg.
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-24 09.46.21.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 11









2013-08-24 09.41.10.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Hey girls!
> I'm going for a hike so I will keep it short.
> Nat I will respond to your PM later. Hang in there love do
> 
> I got shadow lined on my test... Clearer one today. I don't really trust the 10miu unless its distinct. I've noticed the often have shadow lines. Although today its darker. So I'm not sure what to think. Blurg.

Looking good so far barbs!!!! Hopin u get that bfp!!! So u are 7dpo? Fx for u!! I am somewere in my cycle..lol cd 31..(of the norm 27day cycle) lol still no af and cervix moves all over daily..sharp pains in both ovarys off and on mild cramps still and lower back aches..bfn yesterday on frer and am not gona test today..lol im gona wait til after monday cuz if I oed late(like suspected ) then af shld come between now and then..sooo this cycle is crazy!! Only times I have been this late in my life was wen pregnant but always had early bfps!! Like 7dpo! So im sure im not prego but af just dnt wana come..


----------



## butterflywolf

Hey Nat, saw your msg. Been busy and hadn't had much time to be on here. Though today is my day off per say. DH is off of work like all weekends so he takes her those days so I can 'recover'. 


Anyway to all yes I did have baby Claire she was born Aug 2nd (and although I wanted a July baby she made me love Aug's b-day stone of peridot. Here is the reason why, DH b-day is 4/8 and mine is 5/2 so if we take his 8 and my 2 we get Claire's b-day. And then also DH stone is diamond mine is emerald and if you were to mix the two of them together you would get peridot). She was 9 lbs 3 oz and 22 inches. Everyone thought I'd be having an average size baby of about 8 lbs. Don't know where she hid but I do know since she was that big that explains why I had such MASSIVE heartburn. 

She was born at 8:01am in the morning and I didn't hold her right away. I could have but I knew something was up with my body. Basically my body wouldn't stop bleeding and I was very very close to a transfusion and even by the doctors standards I should have had one but they choose to keep a very close eye on me for the next 48 hrs since I wasn't showing any symptoms and infact was bouncing around the room (couldn't sit still for very long but that's me). I was extremely pale though had no color what so ever. 

We brought her home on Aug 4th and the boys took her easily in. Which made me happy. Claire had her last dr. apt on Aug 16th and she weighed 9 lbs 10.5 oz and 22 1/2 inches. She is in the 91% growth tile. I have a feeling she will be exactly like me. Grow fast and then be done growing by the time she is 11. 

She is letting us get about 4 to 5 hours of sleep at night which is very nice compared to the first few days she was home. She doesn't cry much unless she's hungry or taking a bath. I honestly couldn't have asked for a more perfect baby. And now here is three pics of her.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/P1010805_zpse49cf8ef.jpg This was her coming home outfit Aug 4th

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/P1010893_zps9e52e850.jpg Aug 12th pic of our family

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/finalwolf/P1010953_zps2e32d457.jpg and this was taken yesterday.


----------



## crazy84

Barb- I see your shadow/line........ Here is my 7dpo test.......
I can definitely see yours! Haha mine not so much unless a stare and squint and create a line. Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## barbikins

Oh Claire is a beauty!!! Congrats lady :).xoxoxoxoxo

Ya I have a feeling its an evap tho. These 10miu tests ate known for that. 7dpo is very early!!! Crazy how many miu is your test? I'll try again later & then just wait for fmu again. 
Hey momma...crossing my fingers for you too :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey, if i had a fade in pattern on ovulation tests last cycle will i always have one because my tests do not match last cycles at all infact i started cd8 and cd9&10 are lighter than cd8 so now i am worrying my cycle will be messed up x


----------



## barbikins

Your lh fluctuates throughout your cycle so its totally normal.


----------



## crazy84

barbikins said:


> Oh Claire is a beauty!!! Congrats lady :).xoxoxoxoxo
> 
> Ya I have a feeling its an evap tho. These 10miu tests ate known for that. 7dpo is very early!!! Crazy how many miu is your test? I'll try again later & then just wait for fmu again.
> Hey momma...crossing my fingers for you too :)

I am not sure...they are the wondfo (sp?) from amazon......


----------



## Petzy

Butterfly huge congratulations!!! She is a beauty:) I'm glad too are doing better that sounded scary all that blood loss! Glad you are getting some sleep too!

Barb my friend bailed on our hike due to a hangover lol so I did the treadmill for am hour and 15 minutes instead. Lay by the pool for an hour but wow the sun has changed in the last few weeks :( my yard is becoming way shadier - damn! I got a little sun though. :)

Fx that those lines darken in the next few days !! Xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh good so theres still a chance i will ovulate as normal.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg...sucks! Balls on your friend lol
Its SO hot and sunny here...we get no shad in our yard. No trees. We have to get one of those portable umbrellas next summer so we don't bake lol

Thanks meg I hope its not just an evap but its SO early. I see there is a definite thin line on the left & shadow. I tested again after the hike and its negative. Also my pee dried weird. Will have to wait until tomorrow. 

Steaks on the BBQ!!!!
Love summer. And our first weekend sans child in a month!


----------



## mommaplus05

Well updating..its the pm cramps r gone!! No af but didnt test today(I dnt have any) lol makin myself wait til monday!! Then af under any circumstances will b late!! Haha..even if I oed late..so here to monday!


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....my ff says I'm 4dpo....but I should be 5dpo :wacko:
Had a big dip yesterday-hit the cover line...and have lots of tugging and twingy pulling,lots of peeing too...want to test but there's no point this early on...

Meg so sorry your friend bailed on your hike :( ...

Barbs and Ashley...eeeek so exciting...you have lines...I really want them to turn pink for you both...oh barbs I hope this is it love.:) 

Natalie...barbs is right your LH will fluctuate before you get your true gear up...and don't worry if you don't on the exact same day this month either...give or day a day or two (or three:) )
How's your kidney pain too? I hope it's not still causing you grief.

Butterflywolf.......omg baby Claire is a cutey....she is adorable....and what a lovely family pic too....I love your dodgys too....they look quite the character .:thumbup:
Thankyou for updating us love....

Momma...STILL no af? Wow ...it's kinda looking good then love...hope you get them double pinkys on Monday...fx for you Hun.:)

Well sorry it's short but there has been so much going on here...my mom and nan has gone to pieces.:(
I thankyou all sooo much for your great support...meg I am soo sorry you have to suffer your losses to :hug:

Hope to be back leter on tonight ladies...I am having a couple hors to myself tonight....hot bath,and time with Harry ect...


Take care all...:hugs: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Momma I'm sorry your cycle is so confusing. I hope for you to get a bfp. 

Nat Hun, I hope you're staying strong. I can only imagine how your family is coping. I have a window into your gran's grief and having this her second child it would just be an utter nightmare. The poor woman. It's just so sad to think how much pain your aunt was in. I hope she's found her peace. 

Nat the twinges sound really positive. That would be great. Neither times I was pregnant did I have any hints or clues or twinges or anything. At 5dpo I did feel two sharp jabs but who knows what it is? 
8dpo and my test this AM is stark white. So I got an evap yesterday. I can't scrutinize these 10miu tests anymore. And 8dpo is so early. But 11dpo I should have my answer. 

I'm starting to feel a tad anxious about this month. I really feel like the more time goes on, the closer my friends come to becoming moms and the further im am. I'm just waiting now to hear news from other friends that they're pregnant and all. I feel further away from being pregnant. I am not even confident it will happen this month.


----------



## mommaplus05

Nat I hope everytjing begins to calm down for...a bfp wld surely b the good out the the tough times right now..
Barbs, I hate to see u feeling down :( I inow this all gets frustrating..im totally there w ya..im on cycle day maybe 32 or sumthin..bfn day before yesterday and havemt tested since but I am pretty disco urage and certain its just a very odd cycle unlike one I have ever had..pregnancy? I really dont think it is...:( try to hang in there and stay pos..I get my strenth from u all and hate to see u dwn..


----------



## barbikins

Thanks momma...some days its hard. I feel my body fails at what it's designed to do. Nature can deliver some really cruel punches.
I keep thinking I'd be six months pregnant if it weren't for the chemical. 
I'm trying to just enjoy life in the meantime. And trying not to dwell. I really find the third week stressful.
Every morning I test I'm so hopeful & yet realistic.


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Thanks momma...some days its hard. I feel my body fails at what it's designed to do. Nature can deliver some really cruel punches.
> I keep thinking I'd be six months pregnant if it weren't for the chemical.
> I'm trying to just enjoy life in the meantime. And trying not to dwell. I really find the third week stressful.
> Every morning I test I'm so hopeful & yet realistic.

Well I have learned in life that without "hope" we lose and miss lifes pleasures..discouragement is totalky understandable but try to not lose hope all together. Keep that chin up! Things will happen when u least expect it..


----------



## barbikins

Thanks momma. I hope you are right :)


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!!! Nothing new here!! This is today's test!! There is a line.... But it is thin!! Gonna test again in the morning....actually probably later hahahaha hope y'all have had a great weekend!!! Mine was a lot of fun!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## barbikins

Hey crazy. I got one of those too. Generally they are evaps :( mine was. Hope yours is not!!
Fx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...:) 
Well I managed to grab a quick half hour before beddybyes...

Barbs I too hate to see you loose hope love...understandable as you have been through so much but like momma says hope is all we got untill we have our bfp...:thumbup:
Hope your get your double pinkys before 11 dpo...:) 

Momma....looking forward to your post tmr....I hope you get some answers tmr love.:) 

Ashley....I can JUST. About make out a line...very faint all be it but it's there...I'm not sure what to make of it tho.
I think I saw that wondofos on amazon are 25 mui....but if you look hard enough and pay through the nose you can get the 10's too....I have been given heads up about them that they are really good tests but I also see so many Evaps on them too....
I have found some tests that stand up to the "truth" and I really like mine...I also have some dirt cheap ones to so I can just poas for the heck of it lol...if I get a line or a slight one on them I go to my ole faithfulls....lol


Well ladies....today has been kind of hard...my mom is really taking this bad,...my nan is numb now but my mom is still in floods of tears....I feel I can't do nothing else for her but be the for her but now she is beginning to push us all away.:(
She has to go away next week for the funeral so hopefully she can be with the right kind of family to help her with the grief.
This has really frightened me too.:( 
Me and my aunt was sooo alike I can't believe she actually did this...the pain she must of felt must have been sooo unbearable for her :( but like you say barbs...she isn't on any pain anymore and is resting easy now.
The man that has caused her to do this has ALOT to answer for!...
So I managed to get some time for myself alittle today althoe I didn't want to stop and think really...when I think I have bad pictures in my head :(
I even forgot what dpo I am today...I actually had to go onto ff and check!...
Oh and I also tested today...waaaaaaay to early lol.....bfn of course.oh well what else can I expect lol...
Kind of dumb really lol....

Some (possible ) good news tho...I had my first cover line dip today....implantation dip? Could be :)
Well I hope so anyway.fx.:) 

Well I'm off to my land off nod now...and I hope to be on tmr...it's a bank holiday here and nothing will be normall in the way off bill paying but it needs to be done...gah! Money in- money right back out again...bar stewards! He he...

Night night gals....here's hoping all thats in the tww get our bfp's this week.yaye...:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

It is really thin..... so I wouldn't be too surprised if it is an evap.... 
NAT-I am really sorry for what you are going through and I am sorry for your loss! 
Have you tested yet?


----------



## mommaplus05

Good mornin peeps..cd 34 today!! I believe I oed on cd 21 so even though I normally have 27 day cycles I believe its the cause for delay. But with that bein said, no af so far today and its not comin! No cramps and no pms symptoms today...uggghhh that milky white discharge seemed to have dried up yesterday and no cm this mornin..lol I took a new choice baby from dg yesterday and faint line showed up, but after time limit and its thin so im sure its an evap...not sure of the miu of the test bit shld have showed sumthin bein a day before af suppose to come...uggghh frustrated..hope u all are qell and canr wait to see ur tests!! Keepem comin!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Sooo possible scenerio, felt o pain on cd 21 but maybe disnt drop eggy for a day or two? Causing af to b even later than today? Or maybe eggy tried to drop causing pain but was unsuccessful havin annovulatory cycle so may have late af or no af? Or late o, and late implantation and cld still get bfp?? Which u guys think is more likely


----------



## mommaplus05

Thought I wld share my great evap line w u..lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130826_071824.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## barbikins

Great evap momma!!! Whoop!!!

9dpo & stark white!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well cd12 for me and opks are doing nothing i think todays is lighter than yesterdays, frustrating, i dont want to miss O i go away saturday due to O on friday and i can see me missing it completely x


----------



## barbikins

Nat, I sent you a PM...thinking of you. Big hug xoxox
And how many dpo are you today? Have you started testing?
I got a very stark white test this AM. :( I'm getting frustrated. I tested three times yesterday....at only 8dpo...it was one of those days. You know them. 
And I woke up from some kind of dream that upset me & I couldn't stop thinking about our friends who are having babies soon & how upsetting it will be if I'm still not pregnant. I just am not sure I can handle it :(


----------



## barbikins

Natalie, you still have a few days for Ovulation at a 29 day cycle.
Are you testing twice a day? 

B.


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Great evap momma!!! Whoop!!!
> 
> 9dpo & stark white!

Haha..isnt it amazing how I always, end up w evaps..lmao..I almost look forward to them..lmao


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have 4 days until expected ovulation, so hopefully the tests will gear up, i have been doing it twice a day but last cycle i only did them twice a day once i got sore boobs which started 2 days prior to ovulation, if i am going to ovulate on time i should be expecting to be sore by wenesday x


----------



## barbikins

momma, I get evaps a lot. but that's b/c I test often so my chances are that much higher of seeing one. and i notice i always get them on the 10miu tests. unless i see a distinct pink line, I'm not going to even bother going 'so does this look positive?!' lol


----------



## barbikins

Natalie, I wouldn't worry yet...you still have 2-3 days before it starts to get dark & you see your positive. I don't get a dark line until the day before the positive OPK...so some times I wonder too when it's going to finally happen & then BAM! its there.
FX


----------



## mommaplus05

Holy moly..so I went n got another cheapy pink dye new choice $1test today...I just peed like my 4mu and a faint second kine showed up in 4 min!! Tryin not to get excites..does anyone know the sensitiviry of those? Its the purple box dollar general test


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is today! Lemme know if it looks darker than yesterday!! It cant b an evap cuz it came up right away!! Just hope its not a false pos!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130826_105713.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 11









IMG_20130826_105612.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommaplus05

I changed contrast on this one incase u can see it better
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130826_110545.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Here is today! Lemme know if it looks darker than yesterday!! It cant b an evap cuz it came up right away!! Just hope its not a false pos!

I see it!!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Momma! I am having a very hard time seeing it in any of the photos but the b&w & so I can't see if it's pink. You should totally go out & spend the money on a FRER!! That'll answer your question, me thinks! Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## barbikins

PS: I'm sure these tests are 25miu.


----------



## mommaplus05

Thanks...got my fingers crossed but dnt seem soo promising..this late in cycle it shld b undenialble on any test..I have one more dg test that im gona hold on to (try) until am urine..and depending on the results of that then I may go ahead and spend the money on a frer...wheww..this is like walkin on glass..up n down emotions...all I know is if its bfn then af better get its ass In gear before I lose my mind seriously


----------



## crazy84

Well... Here is today's test.....not sure...hahaha but this is my favorite
Part of the 2 week wait so maybe y'all can squint or tweak it. Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Well... Here is today's test.....not sure...hahaha but this is my favorite
> Part of the 2 week wait so maybe y'all can squint or tweak it. Lol

I think I see sumthin but when my editor brings up the pic its really tiny..lol hard to see to try n tweek


----------



## mommaplus05

I will not go pee on last stick..I will not pee on last stick...I will not pee on last stick..haha


----------



## natjenson

Momma dont do it!....lol
Save it for the morning love.:thumbup: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Well... Here is today's test.....not sure...hahaha but this is my favorite
> Part of the 2 week wait so maybe y'all can squint or tweak it. Lol

Ashley can you get a better pic? :wacko:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

its all a sanity lost game, momma ;)
see what tomorrow holds. be strong! XO
im not as strong lol


----------



## natjenson

Hi barbs...I'm sorry you got a bfn today...there's till time Hun.:thumbup: 

Hold In there...:) :hugs: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Here's one I found on Pinterest for us all he he he....:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 61.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## natjenson

Well I did it! I tested - like 59th urine lol....bfn!
Oh crap...I'm only 5/6 dpo...insane? I do not care!..ha ha..

I am feeling odd tho...maybe it bc I'm tired..it's way to early to ss ...

Hope them tests come through for you gals....
Barbs I'm sorry your feeling crappy too :( ....there's still time tho.:hug: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

hey hun! nice poster :) lol
and yeah I know - I still have time.
I just wish I were one of those early positive testers :) tee hee
you're probably tired & all sorts going on with you this month. I hope you get your bfp for some thing positive to happen! XO


----------



## mommaplus05

Booooo...lmao..I did it!! The last dg was stalkin me and sayin things in my ear..haha I peed!! And it felt wonderful!! Haha..but now im bummed cuz I dnt have no more..haha..got the excact same line! In same time frame..although I am a dumbass shldnt have really expected anything darker seein I jist b on last one a cpl hrs ago...haha..I swear I have no willpower..thats y I dnt buy them often cuz if I have them here I will pee on all of them in one day..haha am I the only one w this compulsive peein issue?


----------



## barbikins

haha momma I have no willpower so don't worry :)
well if you got the SAME line then maybe this is it?!
This is exciting!


----------



## barbikins

& ya confession time; I took a FRER. BFFN!!!! :)
Have more for the next three morning's


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Booooo...lmao..I did it!! The last dg was stalkin me and sayin things in my ear..haha I peed!! And it felt wonderful!! Haha..but now im bummed cuz I dnt have no more..haha..got the excact same line! In same time frame..although I am a dumbass shldnt have really expected anything darker seein I jist b on last one a cpl hrs ago...haha..I swear I have no willpower..thats y I dnt buy them often cuz if I have them here I will pee on all of them in one day..haha am I the only one w this compulsive peein issue?

Ha ha what are you like? Lmao....
Well you need to hall butt to shops tmr girl.:thumbup: get some more tests .:)
Is there anybody that can swing by for you ?...
I am totally the same..I can't help myself...I can be good for a a certain while but once I start I just can't stop.:dohh:

It's good news tho that the line came up again momma....frer frer frer !!! 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Omg...my frers are calling me now...oh you gals! Lol...
I can't tho...I already know my fait for today..tmr sounds good tho.he he he...:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

don't do it NAT!! Its EVIL.
I shouldn't have. And I don't know what I'm expecting at 9dpo. I need to calm the F down!


----------



## natjenson

Ok girls I just realised we have done aro und 12 between us here...lol...and if the truth be known probably more...I suppose it's not funny in the slightest really...he he were test mad here 

EVIL - barbs lol love it,.....:) pee till yur hearts content get it off yur chest ...but don't let it do you in :thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

OK I've decided on some humor. I found this thing on my camera app..didn't even know it existed! So 9dpo humor :)
 



Attached Files:







9dpo funnies.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## barbikins

btw Nat, Cori Street Update, Nick confesses to David that he slept w/Kylie...last episode I watched on Sunday was the day after & Nick's had brain surgery after the accident. 
And Tina storms out of the pub with a bottle of vodka after she yells at everyone to leave her alone :) It's been pretty eventful!
So I'm curious, how far ahead of me are you? They referenced it being the month of August on the show.


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies...:)
> Well I managed to grab a quick half hour before beddybyes...
> 
> Barbs I too hate to see you loose hope love...understandable as you have been through so much but like momma says hope is all we got untill we have our bfp...:thumbup:
> Hope your get your double pinkys before 11 dpo...:)
> 
> Momma....looking forward to your post tmr....I hope you get some answers tmr love.:)
> 
> Ashley....I can JUST. About make out a line...very faint all be it but it's there...I'm not sure what to make of it tho.
> I think I saw that wondofos on amazon are 25 mui....but if you look hard enough and pay through the nose you can get the 10's too....I have been given heads up about them that they are really good tests but I also see so many Evaps on them too....
> I have found some tests that stand up to the "truth" and I really like mine...I also have some dirt cheap ones to so I can just poas for the heck of it lol...if I get a line or a slight one on them I go to my ole faithfulls....lol
> 
> 
> Well ladies....today has been kind of hard...my mom is really taking this bad,...my nan is numb now but my mom is still in floods of tears....I feel I can't do nothing else for her but be the for her but now she is beginning to push us all away.:(
> She has to go away next week for the funeral so hopefully she can be with the right kind of family to help her with the grief.
> This has really frightened me too.:(
> Me and my aunt was sooo alike I can't believe she actually did this...the pain she must of felt must have been sooo unbearable for her :( but like you say barbs...she isn't on any pain anymore and is resting easy now.
> The man that has caused her to do this has ALOT to answer for!...
> So I managed to get some time for myself alittle today althoe I didn't want to stop and think really...when I think I have bad pictures in my head :(
> I even forgot what dpo I am today...I actually had to go onto ff and check!...
> Oh and I also tested today...waaaaaaay to early lol.....bfn of course.oh well what else can I expect lol...
> Kind of dumb really lol....
> 
> Some (possible ) good news tho...I had my first cover line dip today....implantation dip? Could be :)
> Well I hope so anyway.fx.:)
> 
> Well I'm off to my land off nod now...and I hope to be on tmr...it's a bank holiday here and nothing will be normall in the way off bill paying but it needs to be done...gah! Money in- money right back out again...bar stewards! He he...
> 
> Night night gals....here's hoping all thats in the tww get our bfp's this week.yaye...:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat I am thinking of you - I sent you a PM xoxo


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Ok girls I just realised we have done aro und 12 between us here...lol...and if the truth be known probably more...I suppose it's not funny in the slightest really...he he were test mad here
> 
> EVIL - barbs lol love it,.....:) pee till yur hearts content get it off yur chest ...but don't let it do you in :thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

LOL wow I leave for one day and its TESTING MAYHEM ON HERE!!! lol... you girls are hilarioussssssssss but don't worry! I would do the exact same thing weeeeeeeeeeee LOL


----------



## barbikins

Meg, you're here!!! how are you, lady?! Missed you xo


----------



## Petzy

As for me I am CD8 and starting my OPK in two days... nothing but tumbleweeds (and lots of rain LOL) over here!! fertile days start wednesday - hoping we can get some good BDing in this weekend - :) Should be able to I think especially since it is a long weekend. 

Hoping I hear soon about this job... it is stressing me out and I need to move on if its not happening, or if it is, either way LOL

I am stalking all your test posts with excitement!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, you're here!!! how are you, lady?! Missed you xo

Oh I am just dandy! How are you enjoying the rain! we needed it!!


----------



## barbikins

OH I know, right? the Rain came with a vengeance just as I stepped out for lunch :) I just hope it subsides for home time. I have my second acupuncture appointment & I gotta take the lovely TTC 

Good luck this weekend - I hope DH cooperates! And FX it's your month.
Yes, keep posted...for all my tests I'll start posting. Fun times. 

I hope this job pans out for you. That would be amazing right?! When will you know?

Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> OH I know, right? the Rain came with a vengeance just as I stepped out for lunch :) I just hope it subsides for home time. I have my second acupuncture appointment & I gotta take the lovely TTC
> 
> Good luck this weekend - I hope DH cooperates! And FX it's your month.
> Yes, keep posted...for all my tests I'll start posting. Fun times.
> 
> I hope this job pans out for you. That would be amazing right?! When will you know?
> 
> Did you have a good weekend?

I missed you Barb!

Ohhhh acupuncture again tonight thats great. Oh god I hope this does the trick!! Fx :) and yes - definitely post those tests for my squinty eyes

They told me 2-3 weeks to hear back. It has been 1.5 weeks so on Wednesday it will be two weeks - still no guarantee I will hear from them this week!! Ahhhhhh - yes it would be a good change for me for sure. I am not feeling SUPER optimistic anymore but I would like to move on either way. I can handle it if i don't get it, I am mentally prepared ! lol

My weekend was good... relaxing for the most part :) 

How was your bbq yesterday? I dont know what to make for dinner tonight... maybe chicken parm :) yum

Yes I am sure DH will cooperate if he knows whats good for him haha...


----------



## natjenson

Hi meg...:) 
Thankyou for your lovely msg :) 
It has been really hard.....today however I have "the day off".... It's been nice to spend quality time with my boys...we went for ice cream on the hoe today and sat in the sunshine and watched little man play...or shall I say HOG the slide lol...

MAJOUR fingers crossed for your job call meg...I was actually wondering about that lastnight..li layed and thought hmmm how did meg get on with that call back- did they call back - did I miss it on the forum lol...
Yep I hope it all goes well for you when they do ebpventually let you know....I'm so sorry it's stressing you out ...:hugs: 

Oh and good luck with hubby this weekend ...if he dosent co operate you'll have to get the kinky stuff out and tie him down lmao....

I shall reply to your msg now ok.:thumbup: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi barbs...I love that last test post lmao....that's really good.:) 

Corra: ....well Karly gives birth tonight...nicks still in a coma and Leanne starts to stir things up abit by telling David she's not sure if the baby is his bc it's too cute...ooooops.:wacko:
I think your about a week (or two ) behind us in the uk now .
Glad you've cheered up abit :thumbup: :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I wish i could pee on something i cant use more opks i dont have many left, the line better be bloody darker tomorrow lol x


----------



## barbikins

Well the acupuncture is for my digestion ATM. I'm feeling MUCH better so I'm hoping for some herbs soon :) I wanna get the show on the road. But I think we're waiting for the full 6 weeks & digestion issue before addressing the fertility issue. W/e.....I don't think it'll change my fate.


----------



## barbikins

OH & Meg I hope you get the job! You deserve a healthier environment XO


----------



## mommaplus05

So my friend dropped me off a plus minus test..boooo to those...but here it is..lol ive gone insane!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130826_145902.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommaplus05

The control line is on lft..but u can see faint line on right..the other part of plus sign stays on the test itself.. but I see a faint line?? Just dnt trust it at all


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi meg...:)
> Thankyou for your lovely msg :)
> It has been really hard.....today however I have "the day off".... It's been nice to spend quality time with my boys...we went for ice cream on the hoe today and sat in the sunshine and watched little man play...or shall I say HOG the slide lol...
> 
> MAJOUR fingers crossed for your job call meg...I was actually wondering about that lastnight..li layed and thought hmmm how did meg get on with that call back- did they call back - did I miss it on the forum lol...
> Yep I hope it all goes well for you when they do ebpventually let you know....I'm so sorry it's stressing you out ...:hugs:
> 
> Oh and good luck with hubby this weekend ...if he dosent co operate you'll have to get the kinky stuff out and tie him down lmao....
> 
> I shall reply to your msg now ok.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Im glad you got to have some quality family time today Nat :) that is great.

Thanks re my job... hoping for good news but we will see. It will be OK if I dont get it... at least I have two weeks holiday coming in October ughhhh LOL a silver lining? But yes I hope I do get it. I will keep you guys posted. 

I dont think I will need to tie hubby down but he wont mind if I do!:happydance:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Well the acupuncture is for my digestion ATM. I'm feeling MUCH better so I'm hoping for some herbs soon :) I wanna get the show on the road. But I think we're waiting for the full 6 weeks & digestion issue before addressing the fertility issue. W/e.....I don't think it'll change my fate.

Oh thats right sorry the digestive stuff yes! But hey if it helps in anyway maybe as a bi-product that would be great lol... I do hear a lot about fertility and acupuncture. Maybe I should go that route myself...


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> OH & Meg I hope you get the job! You deserve a healthier environment XO

Thanks Barbs. Hoping it doesnt take much longer to find out. And if it is good news, I sure hope they have positions open NOW or what was it all for!? LOL..... xx

Heading home to a glass of wine and making chicken parm I think!


----------



## barbikins

Momma that's confusing! I never buy the minus. Get - FRER!

Nat it's nice for you to have some down time for yourself. Xo

Meg enjoy your night. Dinner sounds delish! And I'm crossing my fingers for this job to pan out. 

Well ladies, like a kid on Christmas morning I can't wait to wake up tmr to test. Lol
I have only 20miu tests left but I ordered more. And two FRER. 

Ps: acupuncture was great. Somrelaxing. She sees improvement and I can finally pick up herbs from a Chinese herbalist tomorrow. Yahoo! She's also included nourishing herbs for getting preggers. Soooo here we go!


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol its all confusing..lol I prolly wnt end up buyin a frer this cycle..I meam seriously..even if I o ed late I shld have a bright bfp on everything I pee on..im sure im not prego..peein on sticks(cheap ones) just fulfills my sick addiction while I wait for af to arrive..soo im just sittin here impatiently w my mild cramps and horrible lower back ache until the biatch rears her head..just wishin she wld stop the torture and just come already! Lol I am on cd 34 of a normal 27-28day cycle...so she needs to come!


----------



## barbikins

boo & hiss, momma. i wish she werent really coming.
so strange your cycle is extra long!


----------



## natjenson

6/7 dpo....bfn! Frer and ic...:( boooyou...lol

Hope to back on later girls...going for a nice roast today with my mum- to get her to eat something.

Good luck with testing today :thumbup:

Ooooh momma...I see a plus sign...you defo need a frer love :) :thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am patiently waiting to do a opk 10 mins to go lol i dont have my usual symptoms so thats not looking good for me :/ 

Enjoy your roast nat, hope you have a nice day and i hope she eats it, she needs to keep her strength up xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Argh opk is still very light, last cycle it was nearly positive on cd13....they have had the the same shade line for 5 days now, i have no idea what is going on :/ x


----------



## Nataliieexo

So frustrating, the ones at the top are from last cycle x
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1377600034842.jpg
File size: 185.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommaplus05

Soo...this is hilarious gals ck this out..I took this w fmu...was a two pk of +- that my friend brought yesterday...but anywho ck this out. Lol I can see a faint pos on the right (very light) but look on the left! Haha theres a faint pos over there and there isnt even suppose to b one over there!! Bahaha these tests r crackin me up.. haha..but still no af!! And no pos bfp!! Ugghhh
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130827_061127.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 10









IMG_20130827_060822.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## barbikins

Momma blue dye tests are just EVIL. They give false positive all the time. I'd refrain from using them. 
I've gotten positives when I wasn't preggers!!


----------



## mommaplus05

I agree...I have never taken a blue dye that did not have a line..but hey, someone gave it to my so may as well pee on it. Lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ok i may be crazy but i took a hcg and there was the faintest line ever i couldnt get a good pic of it i thought i saw one when i tested last week to make sure the hcg had dropped but i brushed it off they are 10miu tests and i saw the line at about 2mins now i am tempted to do a frer i have left over to prove to myself i am seeing things x


----------



## mommaplus05

Whoooop natalie!! Hope its the start of bfp!!! Sooo here is the worlds best evap ever!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130827_071919.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommaplus05

Thats the same test as earlier..but sun came up and room is brighter and brought up the blue to see if line was really a blue evap..of course it is..haha I hate blue dye but cmon, they sure gime sum fun guesswrk while I wait for af..


----------



## mommaplus05

Here my invert
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130827_073025.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> Ok i may be crazy but i took a hcg and there was the faintest line ever i couldnt get a good pic of it i thought i saw one when i tested last week to make sure the hcg had dropped but i brushed it off they are 10miu tests and i saw the line at about 2mins now i am tempted to do a frer i have left over to prove to myself i am seeing things x

Try to get pics!!! I hope its a starting bfp for ya!! Cant wait to see!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I really think i imagined it the opk is really old i just needed to put it by something to compare i think i have line eye x
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1377607128615.jpg
File size: 202.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Here my invert

Momma if that is not the start of a BFP then it is just an awful evap.. dont buy blue tests!! I did that one.. ugh they are useless!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> I really think i imagined it the opk is really old i just needed to put it by something to compare i think i have line eye x

Wow I doooo see sumpthin!!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh i feel less crazy now i am holding my pee now to do another lol i dont get it i am only 13 days past a chemical :S


----------



## Petzy

Hiya girls...CD 9 for me... tumbleweeds lol.... fertile days start tomorrow along with OPK.. we BD sunday and today so far, so I guess SMEP??? LOL .... hope everyone is doing well


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok on the top is yesterdays evap and bottom is todays..both have dried now..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130827_081040.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommaplus05

Idk..I know there evaps..but I may end up just for peace of mind get a frer on friday..I am cd 35 today..


----------



## Nataliieexo

Wow they are bad evaps!


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> Oh i feel less crazy now i am holding my pee now to do another lol i dont get it i am only 13 days past a chemical :S

Lol u are as bad as me!! Yay now I dnt feel nutty


----------



## Nataliieexo

These must be bad tests because they both have faint as hell lines.
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1377611450869.jpg
File size: 193.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ok i dont see them now i uploaded lol x


----------



## OurLilFlu

momma those tests are so convincing... But an even darker evap?? That doesn't make sense! The invert looks so good! I hope it is something for you but I really don't know much about how bad the blue dyes are! I would be fooled thinking it was a fainty! 
Natalie I do see a bit of something but I don't know how that could be! So soon after a chem....
I'll be watching close you two!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I took a frer and nothing so i just assume these are bad tests and i am going to concentrate back on my opks lol x


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> I took a frer and nothing so i just assume these are bad tests and i am going to concentrate back on my opks lol x

Boo to the neg frer!! But its still early!


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> Hiya girls...CD 9 for me... tumbleweeds lol.... fertile days start tomorrow along with OPK.. we BD sunday and today so far, so I guess SMEP??? LOL .... hope everyone is doing well

Cd 9? When do u typically o? How long is ur cycle normally? Hope u get ur bfp this cycle..its about time u girls get one!! Lots of fx for ya for sure!


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!!! Well bfn today!! Lol I feel like I see a faint faint line on it....but after 3 days it would be darker by now....lol so that tells me my super faint is probably just line eye! Boo!!!!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Hail to momma!! Suuuppper editor!! Lmao..im in such a getty mood..I think im bored..kids r back in school n just dnt know wat to do w myself..so I pee..lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130827_092454.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Well bfn today!! Lol I feel like I see a faint faint line on it....but after 3 days it would be darker by now....lol so that tells me my super faint is probably just line eye! Boo!!!!!!

I wana see pics!


----------



## barbikins

hey ladies!

10dpo & bfn this morning. on both frer & 25miu test.
im waiting on new tests i ordered that'll have a 10miu test & will use one :) tee hee.

Momma, so confusing! I hope some thing happens one way or another soon for ya.
 



Attached Files:







frer 10dpo.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 12









tests.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## crazy84

Here is this mornings...... Momma- if your bored you can super tweak this one!!!! :):):) although I am pretty sure that I am just seek shit at this point on mine!! Hahaha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am actually sick of peeing on things today, everytime i have pee'd ive dipped a stick and i know i havent got the right to complain after 1 and a half cycles but i feel like im being tortured waiting for ovulation when just 2 weeks ago i was staring at 2 pink lines believing i was going to be a mam and now im sat pissed off because my body isnt gearing up for ovulation like its suppost to do....and i realise i am going to look very stupid if i start gearing up or getting O symptoms tomorrow :/


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> 10dpo & bfn this morning. on both frer & 25miu test.
> im waiting on new tests i ordered that'll have a 10miu test & will use one :) tee hee.
> 
> Momma, so confusing! I hope some thing happens one way or another soon for ya.

Come on new testssssssssssssssssssss give Barbie a line!!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

HAHA Thanks Meg :) Well tested on a 10miu and stark white. Ya I still have time.
I just know if by tmr morning it's negative, that'll be it :(

Crazy I see a shadow?


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> 10dpo & bfn this morning. on both frer & 25miu test.
> im waiting on new tests i ordered that'll have a 10miu test & will use one :) tee hee.
> 
> Momma, so confusing! I hope some thing happens one way or another soon for ya.

I played w ur test but my editor brings it up so tiny thats its hard to see..lol so im gona upload it and see wat I got..lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130827_111717.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies!
> 
> 10dpo & bfn this morning. on both frer & 25miu test.
> im waiting on new tests i ordered that'll have a 10miu test & will use one :) tee hee.
> 
> Momma, so confusing! I hope some thing happens one way or another soon for ya.
> 
> I played w ur test but my editor brings it up so tiny thats its hard to see..lol so im gona upload it and see wat I got..lolClick to expand...

Wow now thatbi uploaded it I see a line! Im gona adhust colors and check for pink and then ill put it up to look at too


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies!
> 
> 10dpo & bfn this morning. on both frer & 25miu test.
> im waiting on new tests i ordered that'll have a 10miu test & will use one :) tee hee.
> 
> Momma, so confusing! I hope some thing happens one way or another soon for ya.
> 
> I played w ur test but my editor brings it up so tiny thats its hard to see..lol so im gona upload it and see wat I got..lolClick to expand...

Now this one
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130827_112045.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## barbikins

LMFAO momma, you're hilarious. I think if you got anything, it's just the fRER shadow line!

I cant click on the image to bring it up closer :(


----------



## barbikins

& the 10miu test. mind u it wasn't a very concentrated urine...blarg
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lindsayms05

Sorry, I just stumbled across this thread but I think I see a shadowy something on your last test barbi. I'm on my work computer and the monitor is total crap and I can never see anything, but for some reason something is just catching my eye! Just had to say that :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

I feel like i see something aswell but i may have line eye, but i'm drawn to something x


----------



## barbikins

LOL
I know that FRER has an indent line that some times shows up on photos. Like a shadow line. I don't think there's an actual pink line on the test tho.


----------



## barbikins

Hello & welcome Lindsay & I realize the comment was about the last 10miu test.
I see NADA on the real test in person :( Maybe I'll wait a few more hours & test again.


----------



## barbikins

hrm I looked in the sunlight. seem to look maybe smth extremely almost not there.
momma...wanna tweak for me?! :)


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> & the 10miu test. mind u it wasn't a very concentrated urine...blarg

Ok that one is tough to esit..lol its supppper tiny ..cant make it bigger in editor..but here it is.no clue wat it looks like til I post it
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130827_120454.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## barbikins

hahahahaha you beat me to IT.....

so does it seem like smth MOMMA?


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> & the 10miu test. mind u it wasn't a very concentrated urine...blarg
> 
> Ok that one is tough to esit..lol its supppper tiny ..cant make it bigger in editor..but here it is.no clue wat it looks like til I post itClick to expand...

Ooooo I seeee sumpin!!! U gona do frer in am??? Im gona have to sing ya the pee song..lol


----------



## barbikins

lmfao really? you see smth? I have to look again. I'll try to edit on my phone

yes I have a FRER ready for AM & allllll my tests! WHOOP

but I think im gunna get a bfn


----------



## mommaplus05

Tinkle tinkle as I pee, two pink line o let there beee!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have been seeing things on my own hpts that i dont even think are there its impossible for something to even be on them since i am only on cd13 (long story why i ended up doing a hpt) so i might not be the best person to be looking at them lol


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> lmfao really? you see smth? I have to look again. I'll try to edit on my phone
> 
> yes I have a FRER ready for AM & allllll my tests! WHOOP
> 
> but I think im gunna get a bfn

I thinkbi see somethin on both..but its weird cuz I can blow em up on here but when I save image and open in my editor its soooo tiny I can hardly see it..I cld esit better if it were bogger..lol


----------



## barbikins

lol momma you're in a funny mood ;) 
xox


----------



## mommaplus05

Barb...I did this one inverted..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130827_121400.jpg
File size: 3.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Nataliieexo

well this is interesting top is a opk from the other day and bottom is a hpt this morning.......
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1377607128615 (1).jpg
File size: 79.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommaplus05

Haha..hormones I reckon r makin me nutty..haha
.I guess its too many days without af..lmao..I guess wen I have af each month its rids my body of the crazy...I think I am havin a buildup.


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> well this is interesting top is a opk from the other day and bottom is a hpt this morning.......

I defo see pink on bottom test!! Is that an opk or hpt? When did u take it?


----------



## mommaplus05

Hahaha I loove obsessing...its sure does does add adrenaline to the tww!!


----------



## Petzy

Natalie I am confused - are you taking OPK and HPT right now? Arent you on your fertile days? How could you have BFP already or am I missing something! lol :D


----------



## Nataliieexo

mommaplus05 said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> well this is interesting top is a opk from the other day and bottom is a hpt this morning.......
> 
> I defo see pink on bottom test!! Is that an opk or hpt? When did u take it?Click to expand...

The bottom is hpt....confused as i am only on cd13 lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

I took a hpt just out of curiosity since i hadnt since the chemical i wanted to make sure the hcg was out of my system, i am supposed to be fertile now and i am picking up faint lines on hpts but by now the hcg should be well out of my system so i cant really explain these lines other than they are a bad bunch of tests x


----------



## mommaplus05

Now I wana pee on more sticks :( im all out..haha


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Now I wana pee on more sticks :( im all out..haha

Will you tweak mine?? Pretty please?? I posted it a couple pages ago!! :):)


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:



> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> well this is interesting top is a opk from the other day and bottom is a hpt this morning.......
> 
> I defo see pink on bottom test!! Is that an opk or hpt? When did u take it?Click to expand...
> 
> The bottom is hpt....confused as i am only on cd13 lolClick to expand...

Have u oed yet?? Anyway the hpt cld b pickin up small amounts of lh??


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Now I wana pee on more sticks :( im all out..haha
> 
> Will you tweak mine?? Prettying,ease?? I posted it a couple pages ago!! :):)Click to expand...

Ill go bk n see if I can find it..


----------



## crazy84

Thank you!!!! I can repost it if not!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

mommaplus05 said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> well this is interesting top is a opk from the other day and bottom is a hpt this morning.......
> 
> I defo see pink on bottom test!! Is that an opk or hpt? When did u take it?Click to expand...
> 
> The bottom is hpt....confused as i am only on cd13 lolClick to expand...
> 
> Have u oed yet?? Anyway the hpt cld b pickin up small amounts of lh??Click to expand...

Not that i am aware of and i didnt know a hpt could pick up lh.


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Here is this mornings...... Momma- if your bored you can super tweak this one!!!! :):):) although I am pretty sure that I am just seek shit at this point on mine!! Hahaha

Ok lets see how they look..urs r tiny pics too...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130827_123054.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 28









IMG_20130827_123031.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 27


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Here is this mornings...... Momma- if your bored you can super tweak this one!!!! :):):) although I am pretty sure that I am just seek shit at this point on mine!! Hahaha
> 
> Ok lets see how they look..urs r tiny pics too...Click to expand...

here is bl and wh
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130827_123054.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 29


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Here is this mornings...... Momma- if your bored you can super tweak this one!!!! :):):) although I am pretty sure that I am just seek shit at this point on mine!! Hahaha
> 
> Ok lets see how they look..urs r tiny pics too...Click to expand...

Thank you!! I see it a little in the black and white...but not the color!! So I am going to say Evap!! :):) I wonder why they are tiny.....weird!


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Here is this mornings...... Momma- if your bored you can super tweak this one!!!! :):):) although I am pretty sure that I am just seek shit at this point on mine!! Hahaha
> 
> Ok lets see how they look..urs r tiny pics too...Click to expand...
> 
> here is bl and whClick to expand...

I can see faint line on this one..color one is hard...stillll early!


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Here is this mornings...... Momma- if your bored you can super tweak this one!!!! :):):) although I am pretty sure that I am just seek shit at this point on mine!! Hahaha
> 
> Ok lets see how they look..urs r tiny pics too...Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! I see it a little in the black and white...but not the color!! So I am going to say Evap!! :):) I wonder why they are tiny.....weird!Click to expand...

No clue y they tiny...on my phone its a touch screen so I can touch to zoom on here..I save image and then pull it up in my editor but it only lets me zoom a little then thats it


----------



## natjenson

Ha ha ha...this thread has gone crazy lmao...so many pages to get Through he he he...

Well this ones for you momma....here's my bfns....thought I had line I today...edit- I DO have line eye today! Lol

So what do you make of them ???:) 


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Ha ha ha...this thread has gone crazy lmao...so many pages to get Through he he he...
> 
> Well this ones for you momma....here's my bfns....thought I had line I today...edit- I DO have line eye today! Lol
> 
> So what do you make of them ???:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I thinkni can see a hint on top test...need a bteer look at the second one cuz that black hole(results window is leavin a grey hole makin it hard too see...keeep em comin...u gona do an am? Please post pics! :)) fx fo ya!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I wish i hadnt gone insane with them i cant work out why i have faint lines on hpts and i am not buying any more tests....nope...no way not doing it....opks....they are what i am meant to be doing lol


----------



## natjenson

Fak! I feel crap tonight....I'm getting down with ttc...my hope is diminishing already...I have another 9 ish days to get through yet...maybe I woke up on the wrong side of the bed or maybe bc I was told of a funeral date this morning and I have felt alittle wierd all day about ttc and the chances of a bfp this cycle...:(

Maybe it's just a shite day for me!....blah! Idk.

Actually come to think about it...I do feel crap about the funeral date....I can't go and say goodbye properly...it's just impossible to take Harry with me Peter has to work and there is no one that can have him for 5days :( 
And not only that I would HATE to be away from him for that long...I just COULDN'T .:(

ONTOP of tis all I am having some strange goings on in my house at night...paranoid? Maybe but silly things are happening...like lastnight I woke up to my tv on in my sittingroom....NEVER leave that on EVER....
The night before I swear I could hear Barry Manilo playing oh Mandy (lol I know that's is a kind of funny one ) 

Today everywhere I look I keep seeing rag dolls....pictures - actuall dols... Somthing she used to love making...

And other things like white butterfly's keep atacking me in the face!...very wierd!
Ok so maybe I am reading into it all but all the same it's flaming wierd! Lol...

So I'm flumaxed with myself again....I want to scream at myself - shake myself and slap my own face ha ha ha...

Sorry girls...I'm such a dimwit tonight.:thumbup: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat when i had my chemical there was white butterflys everywhere and surrounding my garden, there was something about seeing them that made me feel i dont know....comforted maybe.... 

I'm sorry you cant go to the funeral, i feel for you its awful when you have a loss :( 

As for the tv thing, stuff like that has happened to me before, i guess it depends what you feel about paranormal activity the way you want to look at it xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well i should have sore boobs by now to indicate ovulation but i have nothing, feels a bit pointless wasting a opk today but i still will i feel really crap today u couldnt sleep last night and started feeling sick and bunged up before i finally dosed off and this morning i have such a headache, tired and feel stuffy....urgh just what i need x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh and i definatly dont have any ewcm either....i knew it either the chemical has thrown me off track or my cycles have went irregular again :/


----------



## Nataliieexo

Progression in opk, a big jump from yesterdays, i hope it get darker not lighter!
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1377683399909.jpg
File size: 177.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## barbikins

Natalie that's how my opks work too. One day looks like nothing will happen and then bam!!

Well.ladies...to no surprise I got me negative tests today at 11dpo :(
Why should I even expect anything more?!
Bah.


----------



## mommaplus05

Ooo..well thats good natalie! Progression is comforting. I am cd 36 and still no af.. lmao!! U talk about insane!! My cycle has just went completely nutty!! How does someone go from havin perfect 27-28 day vycles to no af?? I was only a day late w my chemical so this is un called for...


----------



## mommaplus05

So yeah seriously! Been havin periods since I was 16 and only spend a few yrs of my life on bc pills in between kids and I have never ever ever had a cycle this long in my life..I breasfed my kids and wen I was nursing my youngest I ended up cycling again and even then, from my firat af I was regular 27-27
8 days..only time I have ever been this late was when I was pregnant..but I always got them early bfps so this makes no frighin sense to me..


----------



## Nataliieexo

Its wierd last cycle was a perfect fade in i couldnt ask for anything better this cycle is just taking the buiscuit i better test twice today incase it gets darker (wishful thinking) 

Sorry about the bfn i cant imagine what its like for you to have to go through all this x

S


----------



## crazy84

Well I am with you Barbs! 11 dpo and bfn......I had felt so good about this cycle too!!! Ugh!!! Ok but I will keep a positive attitude for everyone else!! Come on we need some bfps!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Well I am with you Barbs! 11 dpo and bfn......I had felt so good about this cycle too!!! Ugh!!! Ok but I will keep a positive attitude for everyone else!! Come on we need some bfps!!!

O im sorry bout the bfn...:( I know the feelin..I been ttc now for bout 8 cycles..im still holding though! Without all u gals on here I wld have prolly sone given up and just quit tryin! U all provide sooo much support its unreal... keeps me tryin and keeps me cyclin!! Hang strong crazy! We all rely on eachothers strenght!


----------



## Nataliieexo

The doctor who rang me to tell me my hcg had dropped just rang me to ask if i was ok that was really nice x


----------



## barbikins

Here r the evil starkies.
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-28 08.23.03.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 3









2013-08-28 08.31.52.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## barbikins

It is so nice to have all of you! I agree momma.
Momma still no period?! So weird. And I'm sure so confusing. What cycle date are you?

Crazy I'm sorry you're getting negative too... We still have a chance but I'm not feeling positive. Only hopeful.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Here r the evil starkies.

Barb I am hopeful for you... I didnt get a faint BFP until 12DPO.... I really want this for you like nowwwwwwwwww

I am hopeful for you too Crazy!! Come on girls we need some double lines out here! xx


----------



## Petzy

Well I am CD10 today.. OPK/Fertile day #1. Here we go again....

I dont expect dark lines until Saturday/Sunday but let's see how it goes.

Any plans for the weekend to look forward to? We have a long weekend here... I think the US does too.

DH and I are going to do dinner and casino in Niagara Falls on Sunday night... looking forward to it! Other than that, hanging around the house and probably a major clean on Saturday.


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> The doctor who rang me to tell me my hcg had dropped just rang me to ask if i was ok that was really nice x

Hey thats great.... If only they could all do that :) Best of luck this cycle Natalie! You know you and DH have good "parts" haha... its only a matter of time!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Well I am with you Barbs! 11 dpo and bfn......I had felt so good about this cycle too!!! Ugh!!! Ok but I will keep a positive attitude for everyone else!! Come on we need some bfps!!!
> 
> O im sorry bout the bfn...:( I know the feelin..I been ttc now for bout 8 cycles..im still holding though! Without all u gals on here I wld have prolly sone given up and just quit tryin! U all provide sooo much support its unreal... keeps me tryin and keeps me cyclin!! Hang strong crazy! We all rely on eachothers strenght!Click to expand...

I couldnt agree more Momma... without you guys I would have gone nuts honestly. I am pretty fragile these days about not being pregnant. I dont know why but I go up and down with my emotions and this cycle I am pretty down about it. I think its partly because my best friend is now starting her second trimester, and we have been talking baby names, Mat leave, and gushing over her ultrasound pictures. I am so happy for her and honestly it doesnt bother me because I want to be involved in all that but I just hope it happens for myself soon enough ! :) WOuld be nice to have a couple months of Mat leave overlap too! haha


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hopefully, i cant wait until i dont have to be peeing on sticks lol my opk has gone back to light compared to this mornings but i swear i had some ewcm before havent bd'd for two days so it shouldnt be that lol hopefully ovulate on the weekend since i go away on saturday x


----------



## barbikins

Meg, It's harder I find when your friends are pregnant. You see them progressing & you're stagnant. We have three friends & I've got one collegue all pretty much at the same fucking time. All four in the third trimester now & where am I? I'm worried for when they have their babies I won't want to be near them. With all the shit I've been through it's just too much to ask of me :(


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Meg for the encouragement! I got a faint positive at 11dpo in March so I'm sorta marking it against my recent experience. I just really want it this month. 

Your weekend sounds great! We have the kiddo...again...every long weekend this year except for T-giving....so who knows. I'm not in the mood for her this week. My fourth week is the worst for personnel skills, socializing & working. My head is too wrapped up to what's coming up. So yeah, another PG weekend of probably not a whole heck of a lot. I do have some plans of my own...Sunday night going out w/a girlfriend who's moving to the UK September 18th! Me & another person are planning a surprise going away party next Thursday so I want to create some banners & flags & stuff for some decor...I have to keep myself busy in order not to loose my mind & cool. 
I find it extremely hard that SD is around when my period is due. She ALWAYS has impeccable timing for these times in my life :) LOL


----------



## crazy84

My af is due tomorrow.....so I am out.... Been cramping this morning....was super disappointed....but it will be ok!! We have only been trying since April...however for me...before I never even really had to try! Ugh...guess it is just because I am getting older...anyway...on to next month!! You girls bring on the bfps!!! As for me....are there any supplements I should try??


----------



## barbikins

crazy, I am sorry hun. and yeah as the years go by, our fertility declines.
i'd hate to think mine did in only a matter of a year.

As for supplements, yes there's lots of good things.
I dont have my list that I got from my fertility clinic. It outlines a bunch.
But for starters: CoQ Enzyme is great for egg quality....as is Fish Oil...fish oil is also fantastic for EWCM production! Vitamin D, Vitamin B Complex & Vit. B6. I'm also taking Maca Root (gelatanized & organic, in capsules) which is supposed to help w/fertility & also with energy.


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Thanks Meg for the encouragement! I got a faint positive at 11dpo in March so I'm sorta marking it against my recent experience. I just really want it this month.
> 
> Your weekend sounds great! We have the kiddo...again...every long weekend this year except for T-giving....so who knows. I'm not in the mood for her this week. My fourth week is the worst for personnel skills, socializing & working. My head is too wrapped up to what's coming up. So yeah, another PG weekend of probably not a whole heck of a lot. I do have some plans of my own...Sunday night going out w/a girlfriend who's moving to the UK September 18th! Me & another person are planning a surprise going away party next Thursday so I want to create some banners & flags & stuff for some decor...I have to keep myself busy in order not to loose my mind & cool.
> I find it extremely hard that SD is around when my period is due. She ALWAYS has impeccable timing for these times in my life :) LOL

How many dpo r u again?


----------



## barbikins

Momma, I'm 11dpo today.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Boo on the bfns ladies but 11 dpo is still fairly early! You still have a couple days of being hopeful, even if you're not feeling positive! I really hope to see two lines for you barb and soon! ESP with your friends near the end of their pg it would be nice to have a start! Big hugs to you all, you're all so wonderful and I really want this bad for each and every one of you! Hope everyone has a great weekend! I'm off to the mountains on fri!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, It's harder I find when your friends are pregnant. You see them progressing & you're stagnant. We have three friends & I've got one collegue all pretty much at the same fucking time. All four in the third trimester now & where am I? I'm worried for when they have their babies I won't want to be near them. With all the shit I've been through it's just too much to ask of me :(

Yeah that is super hard. Like almost impossible isnt it? Do you have any friends struggling with TTC?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Thanks Meg for the encouragement! I got a faint positive at 11dpo in March so I'm sorta marking it against my recent experience. I just really want it this month.
> 
> Your weekend sounds great! We have the kiddo...again...every long weekend this year except for T-giving....so who knows. I'm not in the mood for her this week. My fourth week is the worst for personnel skills, socializing & working. My head is too wrapped up to what's coming up. So yeah, another PG weekend of probably not a whole heck of a lot. I do have some plans of my own...Sunday night going out w/a girlfriend who's moving to the UK September 18th! Me & another person are planning a surprise going away party next Thursday so I want to create some banners & flags & stuff for some decor...I have to keep myself busy in order not to loose my mind & cool.
> I find it extremely hard that SD is around when my period is due. She ALWAYS has impeccable timing for these times in my life :) LOL

Well it sounds like you get a bit of time for "you" this weekend too so thats good... definitely keeping busy with the surprise party should help - I hate the down time for that reason ! esp if I am in the 2ww... like if only I could be on holidays for every one of them...


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Boo on the bfns ladies but 11 dpo is still fairly early! You still have a couple days of being hopeful, even if you're not feeling positive! I really hope to see two lines for you barb and soon! ESP with your friends near the end of their pg it would be nice to have a start! Big hugs to you all, you're all so wonderful and I really want this bad for each and every one of you! Hope everyone has a great weekend! I'm off to the mountains on fri!

That sounds nice Talia where are you headed exactly?? How are you feeling these days? any morning sickness still? I hope you are doing fab :)


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Meg, It's harder I find when your friends are pregnant. You see them progressing & you're stagnant. We have three friends & I've got one collegue all pretty much at the same fucking time. All four in the third trimester now & where am I? I'm worried for when they have their babies I won't want to be near them. With all the shit I've been through it's just too much to ask of me :(
> 
> Yeah that is super hard. Like almost impossible isnt it? Do you have any friends struggling with TTC?Click to expand...

One of those girls (my hubby's friend) went through IVF & it was a long, hard struggle. But she's a very difficult person to get close to & to talk to so she's not a good person for me to go to. Other than this, not really.
There's one girl that I knew through my ex & she had to go through getting a surrogate. They went years trying. I've been thinking of contacting her.
I'm really just having a difficult time. This week's been hard. This cycle's been hard.


----------



## barbikins

I wrote a letter like kids write to Santa! Lol...Ahhhhh
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-28 12.02.47.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Nataliieexo

Im having a problem i have quite a bit of ewcm at the min and a pain in my right ovary area but i havent brought a opk with me and i wont be home until tomorrow to take one i hope i dont ovulate today x


----------



## Nataliieexo

barbikins said:


> I wrote a letter like kids write to Santa! Lol...Ahhhhh

The middle one looks like it has a line it could be just me but i see something.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah love the letter barb! Maybe that's the trick!  ... 
Meg, heading to the foothills rather, not quite in the mountains in the mountains... Out by Rocky Mountain house! Today I've had a morning of nausea at work but it seems to be dying down... I get one random day here and there, it sure throws me off when you go for so long without! Ohh weells


----------



## barbikins

@ crazy, nope - there's nothing there! just whiteness...like a snow storm...


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I wrote a letter like kids write to Santa! Lol...Ahhhhh

Love this Barb :)


----------



## barbikins

LOL yeah eh, Meg? FAK.
I'm going a bit nutters today, not going to lie.
I just don't think I'm pregnant & I'm fighting! I've taken too many tests today.
I need to get home & start drinking LOL
Or at least have one/two so when the kiddo comes over I won't loose my mind :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Meg, It's harder I find when your friends are pregnant. You see them progressing & you're stagnant. We have three friends & I've got one collegue all pretty much at the same fucking time. All four in the third trimester now & where am I? I'm worried for when they have their babies I won't want to be near them. With all the shit I've been through it's just too much to ask of me :(
> 
> Yeah that is super hard. Like almost impossible isnt it? Do you have any friends struggling with TTC?Click to expand...
> 
> One of those girls (my hubby's friend) went through IVF & it was a long, hard struggle. But she's a very difficult person to get close to & to talk to so she's not a good person for me to go to. Other than this, not really.
> There's one girl that I knew through my ex & she had to go through getting a surrogate. They went years trying. I've been thinking of contacting her.
> I'm really just having a difficult time. This week's been hard. This cycle's been hard.Click to expand...

Maybe its a good idea to get in touch with that girl - the surrogate one... I am in the same boat - I really only know one person and that was my friend who is now in 2nd Tri. I have a mutual acquaintance through her who is also TTC with problems right now.. we have emailed a bit but that's about it.

Just you guys pretty much. Thank god for that. (says the atheist lol)

I am low too... I don't know why this cycle is so hard for me - I go up and down though...


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> LOL yeah eh, Meg? FAK.
> I'm going a bit nutters today, not going to lie.
> I just don't think I'm pregnant & I'm fighting! I've taken too many tests today.
> I need to get home & start drinking LOL
> Or at least have one/two so when the kiddo comes over I won't loose my mind :)

LOL I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Hahah love the letter barb! Maybe that's the trick!  ...
> Meg, heading to the foothills rather, not quite in the mountains in the mountains... Out by Rocky Mountain house! Today I've had a morning of nausea at work but it seems to be dying down... I get one random day here and there, it sure throws me off when you go for so long without! Ohh weells

Oh that will be great :) have an awesome time! I am glad you don't have a lot of MS... geez seeing what my friend is experiencing is awful. I don't know if I could handle that but I guess you have no choice really...

Hope it stays away so you can enjoy your long weekend!


----------



## mommaplus05

Well cd 35-36 and white frer! Maybe a shadow but definately a bfn..:((


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Well cd 35-36 and white frer! Maybe a shadow but definately a bfn..:((

That is crazy Momma... sorry this cycle has been so whack:wacko:


----------



## Petzy

My OPK was super light as usual on CD10... we will see what the weekend brings


----------



## barbikins

Meg, I'm feeling it this month too. Well, you know you have me & the rest of the gang on here. But it's nice to have that personal connection. 
Anyway, what is it about this month you find difficult? Is it your friend going into second trimester?
I really feel left behind & I feel the pressure more this year because of this. Last year, no one was getting pregnant so I was not as bad. Well, there was this one 20 year old at the office that got knocked up so I just avoided her LOL
Anyway...I want to at least be pregnant when their babies arrive you know? It's not much to ask. I just can't believe what a struggle this part of my life's been & some days I have a hard time accepting this fate.


----------



## barbikins

MOmma that's so strange. Do you think at some point, you'll get a blood draw? Some times its not detected on pee tests. I think it's rare but it's possible. 

Meg, hope you get your positive this weekend :) whoo! Then you'll be in your TWW.
Guess what, when you're finally going to be in your TWW I'll be starting AF like it happened last cycle - except we were in reverse rolls. Did I just make ANY sense?!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, I'm feeling it this month too. Well, you know you have me & the rest of the gang on here. But it's nice to have that personal connection.
> Anyway, what is it about this month you find difficult? Is it your friend going into second trimester?
> I really feel left behind & I feel the pressure more this year because of this. Last year, no one was getting pregnant so I was not as bad. Well, there was this one 20 year old at the office that got knocked up so I just avoided her LOL
> Anyway...I want to at least be pregnant when their babies arrive you know? It's not much to ask. I just can't believe what a struggle this part of my life's been & some days I have a hard time accepting this fate.

I am not sure what it is. Maybe I was thinking oh I would have been at the same point if I hadn't had my chemical. I haven't thought that too much but I did this week... I think its mostly just seeing where my friends are at , and where I am not. I am grateful we didn't do this at 25 like they all did... I would have regretted that and we were not ready. We were focused on careers and travelling, etc and living a bit of the "life".... but I just wish it could happen now. All our closest friends have kids except one couple who say they might never have them... she is very career oriented.. it's just hard. My mom wants grandkids that she can actually see.. my brothers lives in Edmonton so she never gets to see them and my other (younger) siblings aren't married or have kids yet. Just lots of things you know? Its hard to be left out.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> MOmma that's so strange. Do you think at some point, you'll get a blood draw? Some times its not detected on pee tests. I think it's rare but it's possible.
> 
> Meg, hope you get your positive this weekend :) whoo! Then you'll be in your TWW.
> Guess what, when you're finally going to be in your TWW I'll be starting AF like it happened last cycle - except we were in reverse rolls. Did I just make ANY sense?!

Yes we will be flipped again... but hopefully we both get BFP and that wont be necessary!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ugghh such a crappy cycle..startin to really bum me..thinkin maybe my strong o pains were just my body gearin up but didnt actually release the egg...:( no clue were af is..it really needs to come. My sis n law txt me earlier sayin she was havin like a weird brown spotting..her af isnt due for almost a wk. So im thinkin she experiencing implantation..they dont use any protection..so that has me bummed..my sis in law that was pregnant sadly miscarried. But they r back in the ttc..feelin so dwn..really hate havin such a late af and no bfp..worries me as too y..


----------



## mommaplus05

My last day of o cramps was aug 15th..so in a worse case scenario maybe I didnt drop egg til the 16th..which cld put me at 12-14 dpo(based on 12-14 day lp) uggghh im just tryin to find any explaination I guess..:(


----------



## mommaplus05

Oohh and @Nat..no im not gona waste doctors time on blood test..im sure its bfn..im just gona have to wait it out. If I miss another af then I go just get hormones cked to see y it wnt come..I dnt think im gona test anymore..seems pretty pointless..last day we dtd was the last day of my o pain..(well other than oncea few days ago) so yeah its pretty much pointless..


----------



## mommaplus05

So I was thinkin theoretically...if I am havin a super long cycle, Is it true that u have to o before u have an af? If sooo is it possible this far into my cycle that I may not have o ed yet? I usually get breakouts before I o, and I have notice several spots the past cpl days..and this eve my cm has started to increase again and is at its thin but slippery clear stage like it usually is before I o..and im feeling mild cramps...and feeling sexual(that hapens before o and before af...so u thonk its possible that I geared to o but disnt amd I still cld this cycle?


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well cd15 no ovulation symptoms for me, will see what my opk looks like when i get home from shopping etc, currently lying in bed while oh makes me a cuppa haha i could get used to this x


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am very confused can anyone shed some light i havent got sore boobs like last cycle and this is very positive :/ i cant really be about to ovulate can i xx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1377770052330.jpg
File size: 185.3 KB
Views: 7









PicsArt_1377769986275.jpg
File size: 186.3 KB
Views: 5









PicsArt_1377769951475.jpg
File size: 186.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok so I went against my better judgement and went and got a frer last night and took it w fmu..and pink swcond line showed up in a minute..I think its a cruel frer joke..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130829_054517.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is a completely unedited pic..le..e know if u see it, ill get a better pic wen sun comes up..lol I have yellow bulbs and its only 6am here..
 



Attached Files:







20130829_054221.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Nataliieexo

I cant see anything sorry x


----------



## mommaplus05

Try this one
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130829_055609.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Nataliieexo

I think i see something very faint on that one.


----------



## mommaplus05

Its a squinter but I def see sumpthin...I wnt get excited til I take another on friday..but yesterdays frer wldnt even gimme an evap..but this line really showed up right away..


----------



## Nataliieexo

If it came up quickly then id say it was more likely a faint bfp, hopefully get a better answer on friday x


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm so confused with this opk i need a expert :/


----------



## Nataliieexo

Another positive opk taken at 1.20 hmmm not sure what to make of this it would be more believable with symptoms x
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1377779589877.jpg
File size: 207.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok so I went against my better judgement and went and got a frer last night and took it w fmu..and pink swcond line showed up in a minute..I think its a cruel frer joke..

Momma I can see a faint line on this one... maybe you are so late because you O'd or implanted late and this is the start of a faint BFP?? You said there is a pink line in person.. wait 2 days and take another one is the only thing to do really...

FX this is a BFP starting!


----------



## Petzy

well CD 11/fertile day #2 for me, we BD this am, we have done every other day all week so far. But I am not opposed to every day lol its just working out that way.

Hoping for some twin lines today from my girls!


----------



## mommaplus05

Heres a cpl more pics..its light outside now..I brought up the pink in editor to see if there was true pink
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130829_074832.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20130829_074553.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommaplus05

I guess ill have to go buy another frer tomorrow..ill take it sat mornin...need to know sumthin asap cuz im goin to the bar saturday eve to celebrate my bday and my sis in laws..so prolly gona b alcohol involved..lol wana know if its supthin cuz if not im gona get my drink on..lol im turning 32...


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> Another positive opk taken at 1.20 hmmm not sure what to make of this it would be more believable with symptoms x

That bottom one really looks like a pos opk..I wld say u need to get busy!! Lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

The second last one was more positive but they are both positive i am just having difficulty believing i will ovulate lol x


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> I guess ill have to go buy another frer tomorrow..ill take it sat mornin...need to know sumthin asap cuz im goin to the bar saturday eve to celebrate my bday and my sis in laws..so prolly gona b alcohol involved..lol wana know if its supthin cuz if not im gona get my drink on..lol im turning 32...

oohhhh happy Birthday momma!! You should definitely have a darker line by Sat am if you are pg..... I am sure you will know by then and then you can enjoy yourself OR fake being drunk LOL one or the other....


----------



## Petzy

Ok I have a TMI question so warning in advance - not sure if anyone can help me but I am hoping!

How can I tell the difference between arousal fluid and EWCM?

For example, today after BD'ing, (15 min later or so) I noticed a hugeeeee amount of crystal-clear and very stretchy CM.... I know for sure it was not DH's fluid of course but I am just wondering how the hell I can tell! I am on my fertile days but yesterday my CM was really creamy and white. Who knows... maybe arousal fluid is good to carry the spermies too? Its of the same consistency.... 

Anyways I just wondered about that since I had so much of it this am....


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> Ok I have a TMI question so warning in advance - not sure if anyone can help me but I am hoping!
> 
> How can I tell the difference between arousal fluid and EWCM?
> 
> For example, today after BD'ing, (15 min later or so) I noticed a hugeeeee amount of crystal-clear and very stretchy CM.... I know for sure it was not DH's fluid of course but I am just wondering how the hell I can tell! I am on my fertile days but yesterday my CM was really creamy and white. Who knows... maybe arousal fluid is good to carry the spermies too? Its of the same consistency....
> 
> Anyways I just wondered about that since I had so much of it this am....

Goood question! Lol I almost always have clear upon arousal but I do notice that during o its sooo much..


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Ok I have a TMI question so warning in advance - not sure if anyone can help me but I am hoping!
> 
> How can I tell the difference between arousal fluid and EWCM?
> 
> For example, today after BD'ing, (15 min later or so) I noticed a hugeeeee amount of crystal-clear and very stretchy CM.... I know for sure it was not DH's fluid of course but I am just wondering how the hell I can tell! I am on my fertile days but yesterday my CM was really creamy and white. Who knows... maybe arousal fluid is good to carry the spermies too? Its of the same consistency....
> 
> Anyways I just wondered about that since I had so much of it this am....
> 
> Goood question! Lol I almost always have clear upon arousal but I do notice that during o its sooo much..Click to expand...

Same... I don't always notice it but maybe its just so much because its my fertile days


----------



## Nataliieexo

Do you think i should keep doing opks incase this isnt ovulation and i miss it at a later date?


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> Do you think i should keep doing opks incase this isnt ovulation and i miss it at a later date?

I cant hurt..if it were me I wld go ahead and keep using them..if anything if u see them gettin visibly lighter than darker again maybe it can indicate th e future bfp or late o...hell if I had some I wld def use then for reassurrance of o..


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am going on holiday without oh on saturday for a week so its not going to be useful to me really lol but i might i dont know i could end up very confused lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

If any of you get symptoms at ovulation do you have them every cycle, i hope this ovulation we havent even been trying lol x


----------



## mommaplus05

Natalie I usually get bad o pains..most months its so bad its hard to stand..(I have endo) so that how I know..some months its worse that others..


----------



## Nataliieexo

Still a nice strong postive....ahh i'm gona get bd'ing anyways weather it is or not lol x
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1377787795226.jpg
File size: 193.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nataliieexo

mommaplus05 said:


> Natalie I usually get bad o pains..most months its so bad its hard to stand..(I have endo) so that how I know..some months its worse that others..

Oh that must be horrible for you, i had sore boobs last cycle and this cycle nothing put right ovary pain last night and 3 positive opks lol


----------



## Petzy

Where oh where are Nat and Barb today? Hope you ladies are good xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Momma i did see a few faint ones on a few of the pics... The second plain colour frer and the b&w strip... Pink editor is very hard to tell.. But if it was pink in real life it sounds promising, even my obviously faint bfp was hard to take a pic of. 
Natalie although I never used opks I know that O symptoms can come and go. I think once in the 6 months or so I had O pains... Nonetheless there's no real reason why you shouldn't o, and those are positive, the test is darker than the control so keep bd'ing but you'll probably O in the next day or two so you def will be in even if you and oh are apart this weekend. Stop stressing about the varying opks cuz many things can affect your urine etc if you're really concerned about gearing up without an O I would suggest temping then you can see for sure that you did by the temp rise... Just my two cents!


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Momma i did see a few faint ones on a few of the pics... The second plain colour frer and the b&w strip... Pink editor is very hard to tell.. But if it was pink in real life it sounds promising, even my obviously faint bfp was hard to take a pic of.
> Natalie although I never used opks I know that O symptoms can come and go. I think once in the 6 months or so I had O pains... Nonetheless there's no real reason why you shouldn't o, and those are positive, the test is darker than the control so keep bd'ing but you'll probably O in the next day or two so you def will be in even if you and oh are apart this weekend. Stop stressing about the varying opks cuz many things can affect your urine etc if you're really concerned about gearing up without an O I would suggest temping then you can see for sure that you did by the temp rise... Just my two cents!

Good advice Talia :)


----------



## natjenson

Hi meg,nataliee,momma,barbs,talia,Ashley ...:flower:

Been away for some time...I have missed you guys sooo much.:) 

Have had some sort of melt down :( 
I was very panicky a couple of days ago....and it went into a full blown crazy moment (alone-which was worse :( ) 

I have got soooo down about everything going on....I have been strong but I guess even us strong ones need a melt down sometimes.....
I got so scard :( 

I won't go too much into it as I don't want to be a party pooper and bring you gals down either.:thumbup:
Basically I am having a hard time juggling everything and a few relationship problems have reared there ugly head again...having a REALLY hard time with that :( 
I know it's not always a bed of roses with relationships but this REALLY sucks right now :( 

Anywho.....:) 

Momma I do see the line on your frer...with meg...48 hrs - tests again love :) :thumbup: 

Natalie ,get beding love lol...I know it's hard bc I have done the exact same this month but try not to let them opks Greek you out love...the stress and worry if sooo not good for your hormones and hormones are key to sucessfull fertility.:thumbup:
I am going to miss you this weekend...I sure hope you have a good time away- you deserve it too.:) 
And yep- it can't do any harm to keep doing your opks just to be on the safe side...if it puts your mind at ease then you pee pee pee on them stickys lol...

Meg....any news about the job yet love? :) 
Sounds like you have got your Ewcm there too Yaye :) ...your accidental SMEP is my plan for next cycle....we discussed it last week and I think (mentally) it is enough to be satisfied we tried and enough to be able to relax alittle too :thumbup:

Ashley...what dpo are you know...12 ?.....fx af stays away and you get your bfp love...oh and how did your reunion go...have you been yet lol...hope it was great :thumbup:

Barbs....how are you my dear? I notice you haven't been on either...are you still finding it tough too? :hugs: to you barbs....I have had a REAL rough time of it for two days...thee most awfull feeling...I hope you are ok barbs. :flower: 


We'll I hope to be back later tonight me petals...
Momma fx for your test on Saturday love.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Happy Birthday, Momma! I say Meg wishing you a good one!
And it looks like you may be pregnant! Test again tomorrow!!!

Nat, I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time. If you wanna chat, PM me :) xoxoxox

I'm doing OK ladies. I've been SO busy this morning & I had to take my scooter into the shop so I just got back to the office. I'll be pretty busy the rest of the day so just a quick one!
I got bfn...very stark white this morning @ 12dpo. Other than that, no AF symptoms yet.
I just know it's over :(


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Happy Birthday, Momma! I say Meg wishing you a good one!
> And it looks like you may be pregnant! Test again tomorrow!!!
> 
> Nat, I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time. If you wanna chat, PM me :) xoxoxox
> 
> I'm doing OK ladies. I've been SO busy this morning & I had to take my scooter into the shop so I just got back to the office. I'll be pretty busy the rest of the day so just a quick one!
> I got bfn...very stark white this morning @ 12dpo. Other than that, no AF symptoms yet.
> I just know it's over :(

Ohhh dnt feel out yet brbs..Its still early...I mean look at me..lol im tryin to hold strong on cd 36-37..lol scooter??? Very kewl( srry it in the shop..


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Hi meg,nataliee,momma,barbs,talia,Ashley ...:flower:
> 
> Been away for some time...I have missed you guys sooo much.:)
> 
> Have had some sort of melt down :(
> I was very panicky a couple of days ago....and it went into a full blown crazy moment (alone-which was worse :( )
> 
> I have got soooo down about everything going on....I have been strong but I guess even us strong ones need a melt down sometimes.....
> I got so scard :(
> 
> I won't go too much into it as I don't want to be a party pooper and bring you gals down either.:thumbup:
> Basically I am having a hard time juggling everything and a few relationship problems have reared there ugly head again...having a REALLY hard time with that :(
> I know it's not always a bed of roses with relationships but this REALLY sucks right now :(
> 
> Anywho.....:)
> 
> Momma I do see the line on your frer...with meg...48 hrs - tests again love :) :thumbup:
> 
> Natalie ,get beding love lol...I know it's hard bc I have done the exact same this month but try not to let them opks Greek you out love...the stress and worry if sooo not good for your hormones and hormones are key to sucessfull fertility.:thumbup:
> I am going to miss you this weekend...I sure hope you have a good time away- you deserve it too.:)
> And yep- it can't do any harm to keep doing your opks just to be on the safe side...if it puts your mind at ease then you pee pee pee on them stickys lol...
> 
> Meg....any news about the job yet love? :)
> Sounds like you have got your Ewcm there too Yaye :) ...your accidental SMEP is my plan for next cycle....we discussed it last week and I think (mentally) it is enough to be satisfied we tried and enough to be able to relax alittle too :thumbup:
> 
> Ashley...what dpo are you know...12 ?.....fx af stays away and you get your bfp love...oh and how did your reunion go...have you been yet lol...hope it was great :thumbup:
> 
> Barbs....how are you my dear? I notice you haven't been on either...are you still finding it tough too? :hugs: to you barbs....I have had a REAL rough time of it for two days...thee most awfull feeling...I hope you are ok barbs. :flower:
> 
> 
> We'll I hope to be back later tonight me petals...
> Momma fx for your test on Saturday love.:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Srry ur havin sad a rough way nat...:( but a meltdown is completely appropraite for the struggles u have dealt w recently..I cld only imagine .I hope u are able to get urself some down time very soon, a nice bubble bath and a nice meditation may help calm the soul..as far as relationship probs..ooo how I hate when they rear up. But just from what I have learned of u so far is that u are truly strong and will wrk through watever is going on. Hope all is ok and u get ur earned and well needed dwn time..ill b thinkin about u!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi meg,nataliee,momma,barbs,talia,Ashley ...:flower:
> 
> Been away for some time...I have missed you guys sooo much.:)
> 
> Have had some sort of melt down :(
> I was very panicky a couple of days ago....and it went into a full blown crazy moment (alone-which was worse :( )
> 
> I have got soooo down about everything going on....I have been strong but I guess even us strong ones need a melt down sometimes.....
> I got so scard :(
> 
> I won't go too much into it as I don't want to be a party pooper and bring you gals down either.:thumbup:
> Basically I am having a hard time juggling everything and a few relationship problems have reared there ugly head again...having a REALLY hard time with that :(
> I know it's not always a bed of roses with relationships but this REALLY sucks right now :(
> 
> Meg....any news about the job yet love? :)
> Sounds like you have got your Ewcm there too Yaye :) ...your accidental SMEP is my plan for next cycle....we discussed it last week and I think (mentally) it is enough to be satisfied we tried and enough to be able to relax alittle too :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat I am so sorry to see you going through such a hard time - please PM me when you have a chance.. I sent you one the other day again but I know you are busy so no rush. I am just worried and hope you can feel a bit better soon...

Yes relationships are hard work for sure at times - is this with Peter I assume? If you want to share I am here anytime. No judgments whatsoever with me! You are going through so much right now, having a break down is sadly expected. I hope you are ok.

Thinking of you and your family xx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Happy Birthday, Momma! I say Meg wishing you a good one!
> And it looks like you may be pregnant! Test again tomorrow!!!
> 
> Nat, I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time. If you wanna chat, PM me :) xoxoxox
> 
> I'm doing OK ladies. I've been SO busy this morning & I had to take my scooter into the shop so I just got back to the office. I'll be pretty busy the rest of the day so just a quick one!
> I got bfn...very stark white this morning @ 12dpo. Other than that, no AF symptoms yet.
> I just know it's over :(

Hi Barb!

You have a scooter?!?! A vespa or what? That's awesome! haha....

UGH to your BFN Barb... come onnnnnnn we need a win here!!! :) I am rooting for that witch to F^%& off and never come back... for 10 months lol :) I hope you have a cold drink waiting for you at home.

Do you usually have AF symptoms by now?


----------



## Petzy

well Day #2 OPK was super light again - standard for me. Don't expect much more tomorrow either!


----------



## barbikins

So you know how I said I wouldn't be crazy today. 
I took a test this aft and there is some bullshit shadow. So the crazy begins. But I'm certain its nothing. I plan to retest like a maniac.anyway lol
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-29 15.27.07.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 12









2013-08-29 15.04.20.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 8









20130829_145902.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> So you know how I said I wouldn't be crazy today.
> I took a test this aft and there is some bullshit shadow. So the crazy begins. But I'm certain its nothing. I plan to retest like a maniac.anyway lol

I would be the exact same... I can see the shadow on at least one of the pics. I hateeeee shadows because sometimes it is good and sometimes it is not. Facking IC's eh? Are these the 10 MIU?


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> So you know how I said I wouldn't be crazy today.
> I took a test this aft and there is some bullshit shadow. So the crazy begins. But I'm certain its nothing. I plan to retest like a maniac.anyway lol

Omg I totally see sumpin on the first two!! The first I see pink!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> So you know how I said I wouldn't be crazy today.
> I took a test this aft and there is some bullshit shadow. So the crazy begins. But I'm certain its nothing. I plan to retest like a maniac.anyway lol
> 
> Omg I totally see sumpin on the first two!! The first I see pink!Click to expand...

AHHHHH Momma you have good eyes!


----------



## barbikins

haha ladies I think its fucking NEGATIVE!!
I tweaked it so there ya go :(
That one is a 25miu....
I just took a 10 & 25 and I don't see nothing ;( 
fuck I should just give up


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> haha ladies I think its fucking NEGATIVE!!
> I tweaked it so there ya go :(
> That one is a 25miu....
> I just took a 10 & 25 and I don't see nothing ;(
> fuck I should just give up

I fucking hate that feeling. It is just the worst.
Barb I hope its wrong, as I always do, but I trust you.
Let's see what the morning brings. When is AF due? Sat?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday, Momma! I say Meg wishing you a good one!
> And it looks like you may be pregnant! Test again tomorrow!!!
> 
> Nat, I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time. If you wanna chat, PM me :) xoxoxox
> 
> I'm doing OK ladies. I've been SO busy this morning & I had to take my scooter into the shop so I just got back to the office. I'll be pretty busy the rest of the day so just a quick one!
> I got bfn...very stark white this morning @ 12dpo. Other than that, no AF symptoms yet.
> I just know it's over :(
> 
> Hi Barb!
> 
> You have a scooter?!?! A vespa or what? That's awesome! haha....
> 
> UGH to your BFN Barb... come onnnnnnn we need a win here!!! :) I am rooting for that witch to F^%& off and never come back... for 10 months lol :) I hope you have a cold drink waiting for you at home.
> 
> Do you usually have AF symptoms by now?Click to expand...

Yeah I have a scooter! It's a Yamaha :) It goes 60km/hr so it's not one of the fast ones but it gets me around when I can't get a ride with hubby.

Well I don't think I'm pregnant so I'm just trying to find a good place in my head right now because I just can't. I'm frustrated to all hell. I just want to move on with my life. And the shitty thing is I can't just let this go....so I can't just say 'screw this, I'm giving up"....


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> haha ladies I think its fucking NEGATIVE!!
> I tweaked it so there ya go :(
> That one is a 25miu....
> I just took a 10 & 25 and I don't see nothing ;(
> fuck I should just give up
> 
> I fucking hate that feeling. It is just the worst.
> Barb I hope its wrong, as I always do, but I trust you.
> Let's see what the morning brings. When is AF due? Sat?Click to expand...

AF is due on Sunday actually...fun times.
I'm so tired of this month in & month out.
I'm SO distracted too.


----------



## barbikins

I'm crazy so I tested again loll
There is a shadow again... Once test dried it was noticeable. What do you guys think?


----------



## mommaplus05

Feeling sad tonight..kinda like pms sad..and I shldnt..I just got a cut and color so shld b happy n perky..I have wet feeling cm, mild cramps and backache.. af maybe gona finally make its arrival? Guess we shall see..kinda shatty if she shows right before my big bday party I was gona wear my cute white skinny jeans..'(.


----------



## barbikins

OK photo didn't load...
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-29 20.48.04.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## barbikins

Oh momma I'm so sorry. I'm feeling really down too so I am not much good for a pep talk...lol
So nice you pampered yourself. And I was considering white jeans too but I'm not sure I can pull it off. What are your bday plans??


----------



## Petzy

I want to give you both a huge hug.... I am hopeful for good news soon. It has to happen!

As a side note i have also been considering buying white jeans but like Barb I don't know if I can pull them off Lol. I just might do it anyway even though it's after Labor Day soon LOL

Barb I also see a shadow on that one. Is there any colour in person?


----------



## barbikins

Awe thanks Meg xo

Haha ya thin woman do well with coloured jeans and white jeans. My legs are not thin 


Well.hard for me to tell its so faint but I'm starting to think its just an evap. We will find out tmr.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Awe thanks Meg xo
> 
> Haha ya thin woman do well with coloured jeans and white jeans. My legs are not thin
> 
> 
> Well.hard for me to tell its so faint but I'm starting to think its just an evap. We will find out tmr.

Yeah I already know I can't wear skinny jeans lol I am a tad curvy for that!

Yes Barb we will see tomorrow. Come onnnnn witch go away!

I am sitting in my bathrobe with a cocktail. Toasting myself am early cheers to the long weekend LOL


----------



## barbikins

Well I wear skinny jeans buy only blue or black. Coloured makes me look like I'm stuffing sausage into its casing 

Ooo nice....we ordered pizza & watching 30 Rock. My scooter crapped out on me again so it has to go back to the shop. Coupled with the understanding that I'm most likely not pregnant and in spent a good time moping and wallowing tonight lol...what a bummer I am.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Def seeing something there barb... Doesn't look like the reg blue-grey.. FX! 
It breaks my heart to hear you bunch so upset with your journeys in ttc! You guys are truly the most deserving of your bfps and I hate to see you going through all this emotional turmoil. Esp Nat with your family losing a loved one and everything that's trickling down from it...
Wish there was something I could do or say to make all your crappy luck go away and bring on those bfps! Always positive vibes from me but I know that from time to time things get rough and low feeling and you just gotta ride it out! :hugs: from afar and super FX and babydust with a cherry on top! I'm rooting soo hard for each of you even if you're feeling like tossing the towel or having a meltdown! Love love xox


----------



## Nataliieexo

Another blazing positive today control line is much darker in person, i wont ovulate today will i? I didnt think i would have two days if positives x
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1377857970030.jpg
File size: 179.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nataliieexo

Another pic i'm confused i really thought i would ovulate today, what do you think? X
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1377858539297.jpg
File size: 195.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommaplus05

Well on the skinny jeans I dnt usually wear them but this pair was soooo cute..im super thin..lol I wear a size 1 and hate my chicken legs..lol I am 5'3 and weigh 102lbs..lol but I went to the loo before bed and low and behold...........bright pink!!! I believe after 37 days af has arrived....


----------



## mommaplus05

My af started odd..(tmi) its started w a drop a pink(well a few drops) and now it has gone to brown(like old) I guess im waitin for a full brown nasty af seein it took so long to get here. The cramps r nasty. Ugghhh


----------



## barbikins

Nataliieexo said:


> Another pic i'm confused i really thought i would ovulate today, what do you think? X

Once you get the first positive you should stop testing. You would ovulate a day or two after but on average we say you O the day after the positive test and then the day after that its 1dpo. I'm looking from my phone so I'm having a hard time deciding which is the first positive.


----------



## barbikins

Hey skinny momma.... So sorry AF arrived. 
I am probably closely behind you. 13 dpo & bfn. Stark as can be :(


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yesterday morning was the first positive i had it was blazing the second one wasnt as dark but in took 4 in total yesterday and all were positive but this mornings was the darkest i have had bd'ing has been covered and we will bd tonight and tomorrow im guessing a few times since i will be away for a week as of tomorrow x


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> Another pic i'm confused i really thought i would ovulate today, what do you think? X

That is a blazin opk!


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> Yesterday morning was the first positive i had it was blazing the second one wasnt as dark but in took 4 in total yesterday and all were positive but this mornings was the darkest i have had bd'ing has been covered and we will bd tonight and tomorrow im guessing a few times since i will be away for a week as of tomorrow x

Heck yeah do sum bd ing, late tonight..I th inkbu will b good and covered!


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...:) 

Thankyou all sooo much for your kind messages.<3

Having a super tough time here :( .....your right talia...some way- one way we should be able to work through this.fx.


Well it's going to be short as I only have a handful of minutes here...lol...
My turn for the shadows I guess...:( 
I keep thinking a line is about to appear but it's evaping :( 
You know gals I am going to try and do some research on how our hormones during our lp can affect the tests...bc this is not fecking on!

Af is on it's way...I have 6 days to go yet but I am having the night sweats and the bbs are sooo sore already.:( 
And I'm being such the pms beyatch. Booo to that.lol
Not expecting anything this cycle...defo an outer already I just know it :( 

Barbs I am sooo sorry your suffering such turmoil with your cycle and the tests...:hug:

Momma...so sorry about af...what a witch!....hopefully next month is it for you.:thumbup:
As for the white jeans....one of my FAVOURITE wardrobe items I own...:) ...ooooh and a big happy birthday Hun...
I'm going to sing the birthday song for you...here goes.....
Happy birthday to you ,squashed tomatoes and stew we all love you dear momma and we love your tweaks too...lol....
Hope you have a great day love :flower: 

Nat that is a nice opk there dear...this happend to me this cycle...I I have positives for two days...I went from my last positive and counted 48 hrs after to say 1dpo.:thumbup: 
So you go away tmr...have a great time nat...and take the time have lots of fun love.:) 

Talia...beautifull words...your so kind love...

Back later ladies...have to make a mad dash now....so much to do not enough hours in the day to do it all...lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Thats song was beautiful nat!!!! Lol love it!


----------



## Petzy

Natalie get BD'ing and call tomorrow 1DPO :) Woot!!

Nat I liked the song too lol....Hope you are staying strong - you really are a survivor Nat. PM me anytime and I am thinking of you xoxo

Momma - Size 1? I am an 8 and that is amazing for me haha but I am also 5'7...
Good for you rocking those jeans haha! And I am glad that AF is finally showing after so much confusion - well not glad but you know what I mean!!

Barb - I am so sorry about the stupid BFN.... what's the plan now? Are you and DH going to move ahead with IVF discussions or another IUI next? Personally I find the plan helps ease the disappointment even if it's only like 10%.... Oh barb I am sooo rooting for you!

Talia - Thanks for your kind words - means a lot to me! I am trying to be positive - I know negativity doesn't help anything and wont change outcome and just makes me more miserable. So I am going to try to be positive this cycle and we will see what happens.


----------



## Petzy

As for me I am on CD12/fertile day #3...... We BD Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday (today) so far, so no issues with coverage yet. I am not worried about it for the weekend I don't think! Will see if my OPK starts to darken today or not. Been keeping up with my tread milling this week so that's good... I plan to do an hour on it tonight as well but tomorrow a hike instead if I can.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks nat i will i am going to miss oh like crazy we are going to a theme park for a week so i dont think that will help a egg implant when im being thrown around in the air all week haha but there will be.plenty bding tonight :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies,

Thank you all for trying to lift me up.
I'm trying to hang in there but I just feel sadness & anxiety. 
I was talking to DH yesterday & it feels like I'm just entering this void where I have no clue when it will happen, IF it will happen again & it's scary.
I just can't believe how this is all turning out in my life. And I want to feel free of it. I really wish I could just turn this off & not think about TTC anymore...but I can't.

Meg, IVF is on the table to save up for it but its like probably min a year away to save up like $16K...with the new house, we've gotta prioritize some other things as well. le sigh....

We still have September 12th appointment with the new doctor so we'll see if he shines a new light for us. And if not...I sorta feel like someone who is getting sent out into the cold....with out a coat....fending for themselves. LOL

Anyway I'll get out of this funk eventually. I just need to get past this part of my cycle & just know one way or another.
the only weird thing is no cramps or any signs of AF for me yet. Usually I get a hint of smth. And I have a lot of CM...creamy CM. 
anywho...I'll keep peeing on tests hahahaha

Nat I'm sorry you're getting evaps - I've had a few this cycle actually. But you know when you know it's positive, there's no doubting it.
I really have been thinking if I'm not preggers this cycle to maybe give up all the supplements (not the chinese herbs tho) & the OPKs & crap & just do nothing other than not use protection. But I'm such a 'want to know it all' sorta of person lol


----------



## barbikins

Here are my lame tests from today. I've been getting evaps BTW...
 



Attached Files:







20130830_111519.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## barbikins

Natalie...you're brave. I cant handle rides! Have fun :)

Nat I hope you're doing OK.
You can pm me any time too xo


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!!! Cd 1 here.... Boo!!!
Hope you are all doing well!!
Nat-sorry you have had a hard time!! Hope you are doing better!! Well my reunion was at the beginning of this month....but I decided not to go so my husband and I went to a cookout with our good friend instead!! We had a blast anyway!! And we are going tonight and I am going to drink at least 6 beers. Lol
Next month my daughter turns 12 and me 29!!! I think I am having a little breakdown over this!!! How can I have a 12 year old?!?! Hahaha so tonight I am just going to relieve all stress!!
Had a talk with the hubby... He is a menthol smoker.....I don't see him quitting anytime soon but he did agree to cut the menthol and go to regulars to see if that helps with trying to conceive!!
Well....everyone have a fabulous weekend!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I love rides and theres a good few there and the zoo so i will have plenty to do, the tww will not be so bad for me since i will be there and next cycle i will be away for the tww if i dont have a bfp this cycle, it will be good to have a distraction for at least half of it.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Thank you all for trying to lift me up.
> I'm trying to hang in there but I just feel sadness & anxiety.
> I was talking to DH yesterday & it feels like I'm just entering this void where I have no clue when it will happen, IF it will happen again & it's scary.
> I just can't believe how this is all turning out in my life. And I want to feel free of it. I really wish I could just turn this off & not think about TTC anymore...but I can't.
> 
> Meg, IVF is on the table to save up for it but its like probably min a year away to save up like $16K...with the new house, we've gotta prioritize some other things as well. le sigh....
> 
> We still have September 12th appointment with the new doctor so we'll see if he shines a new light for us. And if not...I sorta feel like someone who is getting sent out into the cold....with out a coat....fending for themselves. LOL
> 
> Anyway I'll get out of this funk eventually. I just need to get past this part of my cycle & just know one way or another.
> the only weird thing is no cramps or any signs of AF for me yet. Usually I get a hint of smth. And I have a lot of CM...creamy CM.
> anywho...I'll keep peeing on tests hahahaha

I know you will get out of it, you are super strong.. but its hard when you are IN it... I am glad you have the 12th Sept apt coming up, see what he has to say about it for sure. That's just around the corner at least. Do you plan to go natural next cycle too while you wait for that appt?


----------



## Petzy

well ladies I just took my OPK today and was shocked it is nearly positive... I am only on day 3 of them and yesterday it was so faint could barely see it! I will test again tonight for sure. Usually my positive comes around day 5... once in awhile even 6! So this is early for me if in fact it becomes positive tomorrow. I will keep ya posted. I may be in the 2ww sooner than I thought....


----------



## Nataliieexo

That would be great if you got a positive tomorrow no more opks for me now i have seen the positive i dont need to do more i dont think lol

I'm currently laid with a pillow under my butt classy eh? Haha i set off at 7.30am tomorrow omg 6am wake up i feel like i should be asleep now lmao x


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> That would be great if you got a positive tomorrow no more opks for me now i have seen the positive i dont need to do more i dont think lol
> 
> I'm currently laid with a pillow under my butt classy eh? Haha i set off at 7.30am tomorrow omg 6am wake up i feel like i should be asleep now lmao x

I know tomorrow would be fab - the sooner the better of course lol.. less waiting is always welcome.

You are right Natalie - you have your positive so nothing left to do for you but cross those fingers :) 

And yes - I was also classy this morning when I refused to go make DH a coffee after BD'ing because I needed to stay lying down for 15 min LOL:thumbup:


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Cd 1 here.... Boo!!!
> Hope you are all doing well!!
> Nat-sorry you have had a hard time!! Hope you are doing better!! Well my reunion was at the beginning of this month....but I decided not to go so my husband and I went to a cookout with our good friend instead!! We had a blast anyway!! And we are going tonight and I am going to drink at least 6 beers. Lol
> Next month my daughter turns 12 and me 29!!! I think I am having a little breakdown over this!!! How can I have a 12 year old?!?! Hahaha so tonight I am just going to relieve all stress!!
> Had a talk with the hubby... He is a menthol smoker.....I don't see him quitting anytime soon but he did agree to cut the menthol and go to regulars to see if that helps with trying to conceive!!
> Well....everyone have a fabulous weekend!!!

Hey Ashley!

Good to see you pop in... :) Sorry AF got you! It sounds like you are going to have a good time tonight though so definitely let loose and enjoy!

Quitting smoking is definitely important for TTC :) As good a time as any!


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!! Cd 1 here.... Boo!!!
> Hope you are all doing well!!
> Nat-sorry you have had a hard time!! Hope you are doing better!! Well my reunion was at the beginning of this month....but I decided not to go so my husband and I went to a cookout with our good friend instead!! We had a blast anyway!! And we are going tonight and I am going to drink at least 6 beers. Lol
> Next month my daughter turns 12 and me 29!!! I think I am having a little breakdown over this!!! How can I have a 12 year old?!?! Hahaha so tonight I am just going to relieve all stress!!
> Had a talk with the hubby... He is a menthol smoker.....I don't see him quitting anytime soon but he did agree to cut the menthol and go to regulars to see if that helps with trying to conceive!!
> Well....everyone have a fabulous weekend!!!
> 
> Hey Ashley!
> 
> Good to see you pop in... :) Sorry AF got you! It sounds like you are going to have a good time tonight though so definitely let loose and enjoy!
> 
> Quitting smoking is definitely important for TTC :) As good a time as any!Click to expand...

I know I wish he would!!! I have tried and tried to get him to quit.... But he just isn't interested..grrrrr I use to smoke too so I know it's hard....but the day I found out I was pregnant I quit and never looked back....so I know he can do it too....I guess in his own time though!! 
Yay for your almost positive opk!!haha not too much longer before the fun of the tww!! It's your turn to go crazy taking tests :)


----------



## Petzy

LOL I know ahh... we are always waiting for something, waiting for AF, waiting for AF to end, waiting to be in 2ww.... I need to live in the NOW more lol


----------



## barbikins

Yay Meg, I hope this is it! Take another test later on today b/c you may still get your surge today. Whoop!

I'm still waiting for AF to arrive. I bought some FRER because I'm crazy. Negative. I'll save the other for tomorrow morning.
I'm just SO frustrated & angry with my body. 
I need to chill out. I'm in a terrible mood today for other reasons too.


----------



## barbikins

Meg yes, I complain about this! I told DH I don't live in the now & I'm so fucking done with all this shit.
A part of me wants to get rid of all the baby stuff & maternity stuff I have and move on with my life! It's so draining.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Petzy said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> That would be great if you got a positive tomorrow no more opks for me now i have seen the positive i dont need to do more i dont think lol
> 
> I'm currently laid with a pillow under my butt classy eh? Haha i set off at 7.30am tomorrow omg 6am wake up i feel like i should be asleep now lmao x
> 
> I know tomorrow would be fab - the sooner the better of course lol.. less waiting is always welcome.
> 
> You are right Natalie - you have your positive so nothing left to do for you but cross those fingers :)
> 
> And yes - I was also classy this morning when I refused to go make DH a coffee after BD'ing because I needed to stay lying down for 15 min LOL:thumbup:Click to expand...

Lol my oh doesnt even know its fertile days i had to come up with a story like i dont want any to come back out because its uncomfortable if i lie like this for a while it will stay in lol which is true aswell as helping the sperm to the destination haha 

I agree with what you said about the waiting thing its so true its a big waiting game.


----------



## barbikins

I used to do that, lay down for a while. I try to fall alseep if possible. 
But I read a lot that says it doesnt make a difference if you get up or not or what position or what. BAH! LOL

Anyway ladies, what's on tab for the weekend? For us Canadian's, long weekend?
I will be doing some domestics for sure this weekend. Sunday night's a girls night out...I need it! and it'll be a bit rainy here so nothing too exciting I guess.
We have the kiddo here this weekend...just waiting for them to get home as I type.

Hope everyone enjoys! XO


----------



## mommaplus05

Af put the hurt on me this cycle..horid cramps and extremely heavy bleeding..is horrible..I usually flow light and only need like reg tampons for a cpl days then done..I have swrious went through half a box already of the supers and in need of panyliners. Omg!! 4 ibuphrophen every 4 hrs to hlp w the pain. :(


----------



## barbikins

Momma I'm sorry the bitch came with a vengeance... Grrrrr! So unfair. 
I usually have cramps and even spotting by now but to my surprise Nada. Before I was pregnant I would have no PMS and only got cramps day of AF as it started. But now I can get cramps days before AF. So weird.


----------



## natjenson

Hay hay ladies.....10 dpo here...bfn again.:( boooo to that ! Oh and a BIG FAT THUMBS DOWN TO THAT TOO! 
Will test again later tonight....getting real peeved with the shadows and Evaps...I am sitting by the tests waiting for somthing to develop like a mad woman lol...
Bbs are sooo flaming sore...dam...like untouchable...the slightest of knocks or nudge is unbearable.

Momma...so sorry af got you and that she is relentless....I sure hope you feel much better today.:thumbup:

Barbs...how are you holding up there...hope you have a great time with your girls night -much deserved .:) 

Meg...did you test get positive last night? Hope so :) 

Ashley sorry af got you too....booooo.....

Nat hope your having a great time away sooo far ...hay just a thought lol...maybe them rides may through them spermys around a little and may collide with eggy ..lol...

Meg barbs....I haven't had much time to able to pm you but I hope to get some time later...
Mind I say that but it's manic here ....I can't even go to the bathroom with being asked to get on with something or the next thing is needed of me....lol I am actually saying that 5/10 mins in the bathroom is a little break for me and I yell" like yeah! Goooo away please" " kind of busy in here!" ....testing te he ...shhhhhh!

Hope all you lovelys are having a great weekend...:thumbup: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hello - happy Saturday. 

Nat you seem in better spirits so good to hear from you xx so sorry bout that nasty bfn ugh!!!

My OPK last night and this morning was not as dark as yesterday at 1 pm. I think it was diluted but I'm not sure. I will take another one today around noon or 1 o'clock and let you know. Definitely a little weird though. We bd again today so thats sun, tues, thurs, fri and sat. So far so good!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I used to do that, lay down for a while. I try to fall alseep if possible.
> But I read a lot that says it doesnt make a difference if you get up or not or what position or what. BAH! LOL
> 
> Anyway ladies, what's on tab for the weekend? For us Canadian's, long weekend?
> I will be doing some domestics for sure this weekend. Sunday night's a girls night out...I need it! and it'll be a bit rainy here so nothing too exciting I guess.
> We have the kiddo here this weekend...just waiting for them to get home as I type.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys! XO

You tooBarb! I'm going for a hike soon with my girlfriend. Then I'm going to do some chores around the house. Hopefully I will get some time to sit outside if there is some sun today. Tomorrow going to Niagara Falls for dinner and casino with some friends that will be nice. And Monday we are going to the cottage for a barbecue with my in-laws. Overall a good weekend and I'm so glad to not be at work today ha ha


----------



## barbikins

Meg that sounds like a great weekend! Enjoy :)
Wanna post that test from yesterday?! I'm curious.
You might be gearing up yet. You did say it's earlier than normal right?

Nat hun great to hear from you. Sounds like you're really busy...don't feel pressured to message...I just hope you are OK and you and Peter are OK. Do
How's your mum and gran coping??

I hate shadows. I had them once before getting a positive so you never know. I had a batch of tests this time around that produced evaps after drying. But I know a bfp when I see it for reals. I'm crossing my fingers for you. Keep us posted :)

I tested w a FRER and bfn at 14dpo. Still not AF symptoms but that can happen tmr when the witch is due. And yes I will likely test through out the day hahahaha....I have lots of IC so why not eh? But I don't wanna obsess. I'm pretty sure I'm not up the duff...like my British speak, Nat?! Lol

Xo


----------



## Petzy

This is yesterday's opk around 1pm. I am going to take another one soon when my bladder is really full lol. Drank a huge Gatorade a couple hours ago on my hike and haven't Peed yet i hope it doesn't dilute things too much although I did sweat a lot haha.

And yes it was way darker than I usually am - I usually get my positive on cd 14 and yesterday was only cd12. We will see what today brings.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> This is yesterday's opk around 1pm. I am going to take another one soon when my bladder is really full lol. Drank a huge Gatorade a couple hours ago on my hike and haven't Peed yet i hope it doesn't dilute things too much although I did sweat a lot haha.
> 
> And yes it was way darker than I usually am - I usually get my positive on cd 14 and yesterday was only cd12. We will see what today brings.

:happydance: Yaye meg it looks like you may be gearing up for a nice strong o.yaye.:thumbup:

So it sounds like you about to have a great weekend.:) and your BBQ sounds really yummy too...mmmmmmm lol...

Afm I am :coffee: ATM....very nice indeed....
I have been sooo stressed these past few days....I really thought for a moment I was heading for a heart attact the way things have been....it's sounds harsh but it feels so real....as soon as I start to feel anxious I am having the awfull chest pain...clammy sweating and red faced...my chest also goes very tight and it's so scary...
It's not just my aunt thing it's just EVERYthing....I have had a tonne of bricks landed on my shoulders the past 10 days or so :( 
But today I threw a strop and insisted I have some time out.
I can cope with looking after everyone but the emotion strain has really done me in.
Yes I am feeling better in spirits today...which is a relief bc I need to be me again....happy smily bubbly Natalie again...and Harry needs that too.bless his heart.

Well I hope your weekend continues to be a great one meg...:thumbup:

Hope to catch up again later tonight hopefully he he...:wacko:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Meg that sounds like a great weekend! Enjoy :)
> Wanna post that test from yesterday?! I'm curious.
> You might be gearing up yet. You did say it's earlier than normal right?
> 
> Nat hun great to hear from you. Sounds like you're really busy...don't feel pressured to message...I just hope you are OK and you and Peter are OK. Do
> How's your mum and gran coping??
> 
> I hate shadows. I had them once before getting a positive so you never know. I had a batch of tests this time around that produced evaps after drying. But I know a bfp when I see it for reals. I'm crossing my fingers for you. Keep us posted :)
> 
> I tested w a FRER and bfn at 14dpo. Still not AF symptoms but that can happen tmr when the witch is due. And yes I will likely test through out the day hahahaha....I have lots of IC so why not eh? But I don't wanna obsess. I'm pretty sure I'm not up the duff...like my British speak, Nat?! Lol
> 
> Xo

Ugh barbs so sorry for the bfn...
And a big thankyou for all your support - you and meg have been great...I'm glad I found you both :thumbup:...gawsh I'm such a soppy dimwit he he he..

Love love love the l'anglatar ....lol duff...such a funny word when I think of it lol...

I have decided I don't like my tests no more....I WAS happy with them when it came to no falsies...but I have noticed quite a few bad'uns in this and the last batch...you know the ones with dents and lines all over...grrrrr lol...
Time to order some even better ones...
I am thinking about finding a time related safe box....I set a date and it WILL NOT OPEN until 10 dpo lmao....ha ha ha

Good idea tho.lol

Hope you have a great weekend too barbs :thumbup:
I am scared for tmr :( Peter may not have a job...will explain about that another time tho.
I'm guessing I will not sleep to well tonight -and be awake worrying again.ahhhh not good.
All I can do is pray real hard.

Hope your ok love and I hope to be back again later...all depends on weather or not Harry settles well tonight...he has a had a few late ones the past couple of days and mommy is knackerd.boooo to that...
I think he has missed my complete undivided attention he normally gets... 
Shame really...but he seems to be able to understand changes DO happen and he seems to be able to adapt well...I'm just glad these changes are temporary and I can't wait for life to go back to normal- well semi normal anywho :dohh: lol... 

You take care barbs :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat I am glad to hear it... Keep insisting on time for yourself. It's the only way to cope! You have so much on your plate and you are right , Harry needs happy Nat:) xoxo


----------



## Petzy

Ok here is my afternoon OPK. Looks positive to me - a day early at that
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## barbikins

Very positive Meg! Nice one!! Fx...
Well I started spotting so either today or tmr AF is on her way. Funny our cycles are flipped 
Least I know now and can rest...


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Very positive Meg! Nice one!! Fx...
> Well I started spotting so either today or tmr AF is on her way. Funny our cycles are flipped
> Least I know now and can rest...

Thanks. I have good coverage but I'm sure we will bd again tomorrow anyway. Here I go again.......

I am so sorry about the spotting. It feels so unfair ugh. But I agree at least you know. That's how I always feel. So what relieved because the agonizing is over. I really don't want to symptom spot like I did last cycle. That spotting really set me off I had never had tht happen in all this TTC time. Nothing is for sure. I got a bad cold in my 2ww when I got my bfp lol so that's the only thing I will consider positive sign haha. 

1dpo on Monday for me.


----------



## barbikins

Ya I symptom spotted a lot for a while abut j don't anymore. Eventually I felt like...if I am, I am. But both pregnancies I had no clues I was knocked up so I just rely on the tests...

Actually I'm considering not "trying" this month & just doing it when I feel like it. Trying some normalacy on for size...I am just not sure how well I can do it.. If I notice ewcm then obviously I'd bd.... But not to opk or count dpo and maybe wait a longer time to start testing. Sounds awesome.... Just not sure how much I can do that
...


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies 11 dpo!

Took 2 tests this morning...two different brands...bfn's :(

Recon I am out.. Af isn't due for another 5 days yet so maybe there is stil time idk...

Barbs sorry to hear about the spotting...but you have a good plan there...it will be hard for you but I think it is doable.:thumbup:...
I wish we were the same cycle days so I could be a good support and do it with you.:thumbup:

Yaye meg your opk is positive :happydance:....I hope the tww treats you kindly.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Petzy

Nat! Wow that picture is gorgeous!!! I love your hair color it is fab! I was born with strawberry blonde hair haha but then it all went blonde. I often debate dying it that color lol. 

Sorry about your bfn - but if you have 5 more days before AF is due then you aren't out yet! Keep testing lol. 

Yep 2ww starts tomorrow for me again ughhhhhh. We bd again today so the last 4 days. Good coverage. Now it's just the waiting and guessing....


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies!!

Nat you look amazing!!!
Love your hair! Is this a recent photo?
I'm sorry.about the bfn but you still have some time! I'm just sat here waiting for AF....boooo....
I'll try the plan but not sure it will work lol....I'm weak!!!

Good work, Meg...hope this is it. FX
Have a great weekend...off to Niagara today?


----------



## natjenson

Oh emmmm fucking gee.....I am shaking...do you see it??? :happydance:

It's a line!!, OMG OMG omg!

Ok it came up in 1 min? I just came back from my mums and tested straight away...I thought I had a shadow this morning....
This line is pink!....
Oh please lord don't let this be a cruel joke....
I weed straight onto the stick I have to wait till next time I wee till I can test again...:( 
FRER lets get it on! Woop woop...
Omg I can't stop shaking I hope this is a true bfp and not some daft facking test.

Let me know if you can see it ladies....


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## mommaplus05

I do see a line and I saw one on BBC ur previous too...omg..u shld take a frer I wana see!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Oh emmmm fucking gee.....I am shaking...do you see it??? :happydance:
> 
> It's a line!!, OMG OMG omg!
> 
> Ok it came up in 1 min? I just came back from my mums and tested straight away...I thought I had a shadow this morning....
> This line is pink!....
> Oh please lord don't let this be a cruel joke....
> I weed straight onto the stick I have to wait till next time I wee till I can test again...:(
> FRER lets get it on! Woop woop...
> Omg I can't stop shaking I hope this is a true bfp and not some daft facking test.
> 
> Let me know if you can see it ladies....
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Omg natb I hope this is it for u!! I did an edit and omg I see the kines! And pink!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130901_113011.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 25









IMG_20130901_112936.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## natjenson

Thankyou momma :) :thumbup: 
I am sooo nervous I can't stop shaking....I am about to burst into tears...lol...
I am going to wait till my next pee...which I am going to hold as long as I can...I have been peeing like a maniac the past 4days lol...I have a massive did on my chart at 3 dpo too maybe that was implantation starting...who knows...l
I'm sooo scared this a dodgy test giving me false hope....I promise I will be straight on here as soon as I pee on that frer...
I'm not joking I have just prepped my tests....I have x2 10's x 1 frer x1 20 mui and just for shits and giggles a opk all lined up in there packets just screaming to be peed on ha ha ha lmao....
I hope this is too..:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat!!! I totally see a line on the new test....so exciting! Take another one!!!!!
I hope this is it for you Hun xo

AFM, I'm out... AF showed her ugly head. 
I'm starting to kinda give up. I just wanna live life normal once again.


----------



## natjenson

Ugh I'm sooo scared...:( 
I want to be jumping up and down with EXCITMENT and relief but I just can't yet...I have a frer...but it makes sense to save it for the morning...
I tested
Again with the same brake ic and I had another v faint line....
I shall use the frer in the morning and if I get a line then it's more believable...I suppose.
Ahhhhhhh isnt happening...IS IT ? For some reason I just can't believe it's actually the start of a bfp...
I shall have to wait to see what the morning brings.:thumbup: 

Barbs meg thankyou so much for your compliments on my new pic....I did my doo myself - you likey! :) 

I got up this morning and thought - right I shall do my hair nice and my makeup nice today...and take a new pic too...I hate taking pics I feel soo cheesy lmao....

Barbs I am sooo sorry af got you :hug: 
I feel totally gutted for you :( 
I hope this month is it for you I really do- I have a good feeling about your Chinese herbs aswell :thumbup:

I will be back later ladies to tell you I caved with the frer lol...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Wow. Another faint line eh?! Then I think this is IT for you! I know that feeling...that weight off the mind and shoulder...its SO nice. I hope this is it! Post both tests w the lines again! BTW you used two tests...are they the same sensitivity?!
Yes save your FRER if you can. Tomorrow morning, you WILL have your answer. So exciting!!

I hope that TCM will help me. I hope I will get pregnant this year at least. The Acupuncture treatments are like 3xs longer in time than the other practitioner and she does energy things on me so I think I'll be onto something. I just have to behave and not eat dairy which I like to sneak in a little too much lately lol...damn cheese.

Anyway I'm going to try smth new. I want a bit of my old life back and to stop obsessing.
That might mean a BnB hiatus but I'd keep in touch via email instead. We will see. 
11 days and I will see a new RE.and see what he's got to say too.

Fx Nat that it's your month.


----------



## Petzy

Wow I leave for a few hours and look what happens!!!

Barb I totally hear you. See what the RE says and go from there. I know I crave normalcy too.... I understand if you decide you will need a hiatus but selfishly that makes me sad. Lol. You know what I mean. I believe it will happen this year. And I am not fluffing feathers here. 

NAT - wow. I so hope this is your bfp. I am trying not to get too excited but it's so hard! Two lines are hard to argue with ! Definitely we will see what the morning brings - or later tonight if you cave! Haha. Ahhhh


----------



## Nataliieexo

Omfg nat i need to see this frer i hope this is it for you i can hardly get connection herebut i will b finding some tomorrow morning to keep check :D x


----------



## crazy84

Omg Nat!!!!!!! Yay yay yay!! That is not even a squinter!!! It's a straight up line!!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg, thanks I hope this year will happen...I mean that's not a lot to ask lol. Unexplained is the balls.

Anyway I would still keep in touch. I may just email you. I may just come on less often. But I find it hard not to check in several times a day. Lol.
Meg can u PM me ur email address again?! Tnx!
I think just getting away from all that is TTC every day will be good for my well being. We will see if I stick to the plan.
Haha
Anyway hopefully acupuncture & TCM will do the trick.
And to keep busy. I need to refocus at my job...go back to yoga...do my art class...did I mention I signed up for weekly art classes?! I'm so excited. I just need to get my life back on track. And hope it happens in the meantime.


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg nat..im soooo excited and on edge! How many dpo r u again?? I sooo cant wait to see more tests..make sure u post each time u pee im eager to see and im and praying so hard that this is it for u!!!


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...I'm sooo confused...
So I DID cave with the frer! Lol...
A line appeared (like never before) but disappeared again...there is the slightest of shadows on it....maybe it's was bc I didn't hold off long enough idk...
Kicking myself for taking it now.

Will have to wait till morning.....I also tested with different brand ic and nothing....:(
Maybe it's just to early to get a PROPPER line yet or maybe it's just evil tests that I used idk...

I have been feeling pretty poopy tonight- I just want to know- am I pregnant or not!.

I'm very nervous....I just hope this isn't naughty tests getting my hopes up...althoe 4 of them have given lines now...
Will have to go to pharmacy to get frers tmr now....ahhhhh I just want to know already ...

Hope all you gals are ok...thankyou for all your lovely mags of support....
Barbs...it's going to be soooo strange without you on here :( 
I get that you need to do this but I am with meg...selfishly I want you to stay :( 
It's just not going to be the same without you :( 
But I get it.
Promise you will still let's us know how it goes at your RE on the 12 th?....
Art class...yep that sounds sooo cool....what sort of art are you into barbs...still life, landscapes,modern,deco? 
I love art...I really aprieciate art too...last week we went to a gallery...some of it was quite crazy but really inspiring too...
Good luck with that I am glad you are starting to claw back your life again barb...and enjoying doing so too.:)

Well I will be back tmr ladies and I promise I will keep you all up to date...scouts honour :thumbup:

Night night lovelys :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Ooooo I soooo will b waitin for ur early am post nat!! Ill say sweet baby prayers for ya!!


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies
Well I'm sorry to dissapiont but it seems I had some super crappy ass nasty tests yesterday...
I am totally gutted :( 
I am going to email the company with photos...and point out that I will no longer be a customer and I don't even want any freebies sent in there attempt to rectify there shite tests.
This is the LAST thing I needed what with everything going on lately ...
Ugh I'm sooo fed up with all the testing...
And I have no tests left now :( ....only x4 20 miu's ...

It's 12 dpo today- 3 days till af...I hope I can ride this one through...I feel like absolute CRAP! 

Booooo.


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well these are this mornings tests....the top one (purple handle) is the culprit Of yesterday's crappy results....I won't be using these again for sure!....
The bottom one I thought I saw something but I think I have line eye...and I am REALLY tired laying awake all night so my eyes are not in a good way today lol...

Hope you are all having a lovely long weekend lovelys...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 17


----------



## natjenson

Ugh the bottom test (blue one) has dryed with a shadow line!....
:(


----------



## mommaplus05

I see a line on the bottom test..r u gona do a frer this am?


----------



## mommaplus05

Hang in there nat..12dpo is still pretty early..u shld take a frer! Im still holdin hope for ya..I know wat its like I had lines just a wk ago on them tests and even a pink one on frer...im almost through my af now..cd 4 for me..im hoping that in not the case w u...u shld take a frer this eve...


----------



## Nataliieexo

Sorry nat did you do one with smu my fmu is pants i thought yours might be the same, that is really awful if those were bad tests xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am confused im suppost to be 3dpo but my boobs just hurt now and not as bad as last cycle if i didnt ovulate on friday and i am going to in the next few days then i have completely missed it :/ i didnt bring any opks so i will never know x


----------



## barbikins

Oh Nat I'm.SO.sorry....that's just horrible. Did you use the FRER just to be sure?!
I had smth like this happen once to me....it was aweful... So cruel.
Sending you loads of hugs!!!!

My girlfriend I met up w last night is moving to London on the 18th :( I'm throwing her a surprise party this Thursday...how far from London do you live?!


----------



## barbikins

Nat maybe we can make a pact & not test until like the day before AF is due?! I need to not test like mad too ....so fed up


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Oh emmmm fucking gee.....I am shaking...do you see it??? :happydance:
> 
> It's a line!!, OMG OMG omg!
> 
> Ok it came up in 1 min? I just came back from my mums and tested straight away...I thought I had a shadow this morning....
> This line is pink!....
> Oh please lord don't let this be a cruel joke....
> I weed straight onto the stick I have to wait till next time I wee till I can test again...:(
> FRER lets get it on! Woop woop...
> Omg I can't stop shaking I hope this is a true bfp and not some daft facking test.
> 
> Let me know if you can see it ladies....
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Omg natb I hope this is it for u!! I did an edit and omg I see the kines! And pink!!Click to expand...

So I thought I wld share a cpl pics from me and my dh trip to bahamas. :)


----------



## mommaplus05

Thia is our room view..


----------



## barbikins

Momma you're gorgeous!!! Looks awesome. Where did u stay? I went once in 2007...loved the island


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Well these are this mornings tests....the top one (purple handle) is the culprit Of yesterday's crappy results....I won't be using these again for sure!....
> The bottom one I thought I saw something but I think I have line eye...and I am REALLY tired laying awake all night so my eyes are not in a good way today lol...
> 
> Hope you are all having a lovely long weekend lovelys...:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat I'm so sorry Hun. Did you try the FRER?!
I think I see some shadows or smth. These tests can be evil at times.


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Momma you're gorgeous!!! Looks awesome. Where did u stay? I went once in 2007...loved the island

Thank u...thats at the riu on paradise island..


----------



## Petzy

WOW momma. You are hot!!! Thanks for sharing! That looks like an amazing vacation.
How did you like the RIU??

Nat I am so sorry that is total shit and just unfair. I would definitely complain if I were you. I know you aren't due for a couple days so I still am hoping for you. 

As for me, 1dpo today. Long wait ahead of me. Went to Niagara Falls last night and my hubby won $1500 on the slots at the casino! We also had a great dinner so overall an awesome night :). We are at the cottage now and it's nice even though its rainy. We bd again today so loads of coverage. 

Xx


----------



## Petzy

WOW momma. You are hot!!! Thanks for sharing! That looks like an amazing vacation.
How did you like the RIU??

Nat I am so sorry that is total shit and just unfair. I would definitely complain if I were you. I know you aren't due for a couple days so I still am hoping for you. 

As for me, 1dpo today. Long wait ahead of me. Went to Niagara Falls last night and my hubby won $1500 on the slots at the casino! We also had a great dinner so overall an awesome night :). We are at the cottage now and it's nice even though its rainy. We bd again today so loads of coverage. 

Xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> WOW momma. You are hot!!! Thanks for sharing! That looks like an amazing vacation.
> How did you like the RIU??
> 
> Nat I am so sorry that is total shit and just unfair. I would definitely complain if I were you. I know you aren't due for a couple days so I still am hoping for you.
> 
> As for me, 1dpo today. Long wait ahead of me. Went to Niagara Falls last night and my hubby won $1500 on the slots at the casino! We also had a great dinner so overall an awesome night :). We are at the cottage now and it's nice even though its rainy. We bd again today so loads of coverage.
> 
> Xx

Thank u!!!(blushing) yes I loved the resort. All inclusive and nught life was fantastic.. beach was beautiful, little crowded but nice.. and wow!!! 1500 at the casino?? Wish I had ur luck..lol u are 1dpo? I am cd 5..:( long time to go yet. Lol I b happy wen I get bk to the tww...gooood luck. Hope we see some bfps!


----------



## barbikins

Meg congrats on the winnings!!! 
I'm not much of a gambler but I usually win some or break even. 
What do you guys like to play?!

It rained here in TO for about 20min...I'm now sitting in my back yard tanning. :)

Nat hun I hope you're OK.
Its the shit when tests lie to you. 
And how! If I get a positive I always test w a FRER cuz I've not had false positives but w IC I have.

Ladies I do want to turn a corner and be further less invested and keep myself busy with life and enjoying things once again. I can't carry on like I did this month. I need to destress. I talked to that friend who's gone through infertility and in the end they got a surrogate.... And her advice was to be patient, if I've been pregnant I will once again & to keep busy and not to think too much. So I'll try that. Here goes nothing!


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies...I'm sooo confused...
> So I DID cave with the frer! Lol...
> A line appeared (like never before) but disappeared again...there is the slightest of shadows on it....maybe it's was bc I didn't hold off long enough idk...
> Kicking myself for taking it now.
> 
> Will have to wait till morning.....I also tested with different brand ic and nothing....:(
> Maybe it's just to early to get a PROPPER line yet or maybe it's just evil tests that I used idk...
> 
> I have been feeling pretty poopy tonight- I just want to know- am I pregnant or not!.
> 
> I'm very nervous....I just hope this isn't naughty tests getting my hopes up...althoe 4 of them have given lines now...
> Will have to go to pharmacy to get frers tmr now....ahhhhh I just want to know already ...
> 
> Hope all you gals are ok...thankyou for all your lovely mags of support....
> Barbs...it's going to be soooo strange without you on here :(
> I get that you need to do this but I am with meg...selfishly I want you to stay :(
> It's just not going to be the same without you :(
> But I get it.
> Promise you will still let's us know how it goes at your RE on the 12 th?....
> Art class...yep that sounds sooo cool....what sort of art are you into barbs...still life, landscapes,modern,deco?
> I love art...I really aprieciate art too...last week we went to a gallery...some of it was quite crazy but really inspiring too...
> Good luck with that I am glad you are starting to claw back your life again barb...and enjoying doing so too.:)
> 
> Well I will be back tmr ladies and I promise I will keep you all up to date...scouts honour :thumbup:
> 
> Night night lovelys :flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Well Hun, I am not sure I'll be able to stay away.
But if I do, I will email you so it's like I'm not even GONE! :) Or maybe I'll PM you just stay away from the boards.

The art class I'm signed up for is Illustration. So, Pen/Ink, pencil & I believe water colour? I forget the last one. I used to do ALL sorts of art classes in high school & loved to do arts on my own. I need to get back into it. 
I DO need to get back to life & I'm excited to do so.
I also think I'll sign up for Yoga classes again. Not this week - it's too nuts but next week. YES!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg congrats on the winnings!!!
> I'm not much of a gambler but I usually win some or break even.
> What do you guys like to play?!
> 
> It rained here in TO for about 20min...I'm now sitting in my back yard tanning. :)
> 
> Nat hun I hope you're OK.
> Its the shit when tests lie to you.
> And how! If I get a positive I always test w a FRER cuz I've not had false positives but w IC I have.
> 
> Ladies I do want to turn a corner and be further less invested and keep myself busy with life and enjoying things once again. I can't carry on like I did this month. I need to destress. I talked to that friend who's gone through infertility and in the end they got a surrogate.... And her advice was to be patient, if I've been pregnant I will once again & to keep busy and not to think too much. So I'll try that. Here goes nothing!

Barb I think that is awesome. And the art class and yoga too - my be exactly what you need. Your friend sounds like she gave you good advice. Good for us all really isn't it? I am excited for you! Xx


----------



## barbikins

Aw thanks Meg. I just need to look forward to something and make it all about me. 
And hopefully everything will fall into place. I'll try to not test this month for a looooong time. Try. I'm still a poasaholic... Lol


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies :flower: 

I am so sorry I haven't been much of a support of late...I am soo bummed out right now it's unreal.
I figured that with the tests that gave me lines 48 hrs ago I should see a progression this morning IF it was real....I tested with a 20 this morning and it's a bfn! :( 
I'm over it now.
Ahhhhh I have one 20 left to my name...af due fri/sat...I will save it for then.

Barbs you have opened my eyes....next month I am going to pull back alittle actually ALOT.
No testing for me!....I will wait for af...if she is late then I will test.
I'm not even going to buy any.

I emailed the team yesterday about my crappy ass tests....it was blunt and straight to the point and at 9pm last night she sent a reply (oh that was very nice of her) lol
Anyway she apolagised and gave me a full refund...

My mum travels to my aunts house today for the funeral on Thursday...I'm so sad I can't be there :( 
It's sux really badly...

So I am sat here whatching Jeremy Kyle....what a bunch of hill Billy's....ha ha ha....arguing over who's the dad ? Oh my days I wouldn't dream of going on tv and behaving like them.

Momma...your vac pics are amaizing...it looks lush....and you and hubby look like a lovely couple....and YOU are georgous.:) 

Barbs...your art classes sounds ideal...I recon that's just what you need...something just for you.my mum is very artistic...she loves her oil and pastels....

Meg I have my fx crossed for you this cycle...we need some good news on here I hope you get your bfp.: 

Natalie...I bet your having a fab time....sore bbs is a good sign.yaye..li hope this is it for you.

So I took my mums dog for a long walk late lastnight..li bumped into a couple of niebours in the process.....they were power walking lol....
Anyway they slowed down enough for me to keep up and we got talking about ttc...they asked me who my doctor was ( we share the same surgary) 
I told them how my doctor says she can help us anymore as we have been sucessfull at ttc at least one child......my neibour thought this was outrageous.!.....she recons I should go back again and point out that I AM I titled to help and tests....I had no idea that if your try for over a year over here with no luck then regardeds to a child or not you can get tests done...
So she has helped me realise I need to change my doctors....altho I am affraid of this as my doctor knows me sooo well and has been on the whole journey with Harry and before.
Maybe I should tell her unless I get the help I AM entitled to or I will be moving.
Sounds like a good plan.one of which I shall try at the end of next cycle if no bfp...at least that way I can tell her i even "relaxed" and it hasn't worked.

My head has been all over the place this week so far ....
Ha ha I think I have cracked up.weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.lol...

Well I hope to be back soon ladies...I am at home today so I should have some more time on my hands...well so the theory goes lol...


Take care lovelys...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> I am so sorry I haven't been much of a support of late...I am soo bummed out right now it's unreal.
> I figured that with the tests that gave me lines 48 hrs ago I should see a progression this morning IF it was real....I tested with a 20 this morning and it's a bfn! :(
> I'm over it now.
> Ahhhhh I have one 20 left to my name...af due fri/sat...I will save it for then.
> 
> Barbs you have opened my eyes....next month I am going to pull back alittle actually ALOT.
> No testing for me!....I will wait for af...if she is late then I will test.
> I'm not even going to buy any.
> 
> I emailed the team yesterday about my crappy ass tests....it was blunt and straight to the point and at 9pm last night she sent a reply (oh that was very nice of her) lol
> Anyway she apolagised and gave me a full refund...
> 
> My mum travels to my aunts house today for the funeral on Thursday...I'm so sad I can't be there :(
> It's sux really badly...
> 
> So I am sat here whatching Jeremy Kyle....what a bunch of hill Billy's....ha ha ha....arguing over who's the dad ? Oh my days I wouldn't dream of going on tv and behaving like them.
> 
> Momma...your vac pics are amaizing...it looks lush....and you and hubby look like a lovely couple....and YOU are georgous.:)
> 
> Barbs...your art classes sounds ideal...I recon that's just what you need...something just for you.my mum is very artistic...she loves her oil and pastels....
> 
> Meg I have my fx crossed for you this cycle...we need some good news on here I hope you get your bfp.:
> 
> Natalie...I bet your having a fab time....sore bbs is a good sign.yaye..li hope this is it for you.
> 
> So I took my mums dog for a long walk late lastnight..li bumped into a couple of niebours in the process.....they were power walking lol....
> Anyway they slowed down enough for me to keep up and we got talking about ttc...they asked me who my doctor was ( we share the same surgary)
> I told them how my doctor says she can help us anymore as we have been sucessfull at ttc at least one child......my neibour thought this was outrageous.!.....she recons I should go back again and point out that I AM I titled to help and tests....I had no idea that if your try for over a year over here with no luck then regardeds to a child or not you can get tests done...
> So she has helped me realise I need to change my doctors....altho I am affraid of this as my doctor knows me sooo well and has been on the whole journey with Harry and before.
> Maybe I should tell her unless I get the help I AM entitled to or I will be moving.
> Sounds like a good plan.one of which I shall try at the end of next cycle if no bfp...at least that way I can tell her i even "relaxed" and it hasn't worked.
> 
> My head has been all over the place this week so far ....
> Ha ha I think I have cracked up.weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.lol...
> 
> Well I hope to be back soon ladies...I am at home today so I should have some more time on my hands...well so the theory goes lol...
> 
> 
> Take care lovelys...:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat I am glad you spoke to your neighbours... I think that is a good plan. See how next month goes with pulling back.. relaxing more... not POAS.... and after that cycle, see your doctor and insist on some help or you may have to go elsewhere. I am a firm believer that unfortunately we have to manage our own healthcare - in Canada and with the NHS especially. Refusing you care because you have a son seems prejudicial to me and I would be very surprised if that is really how the health policy is written - I don't think that is true. See how next month goes.

I am sorry about your BFN what a cruel cycle - glad you got a refund on the tests. I got a refund on my OPK's too because a bunch of them were dodgy.

You have a lot going on right now... I am sorry you cant go to the funeral. Be strong as you can, and take time for yourself - the walks at night are a good idea - try to keep those up. Exercise goes a long way to keeping us sane... I have realized this is really important for me!

Don't test again until AF shows if you can stand it.

xoxo


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone,

2DPO over here... crickets... tumbleweeds... LOL - nada to report.

Had a good long weekend, sad it has come to and end and I am back to work.... 

I should hear back on the job status by tomorrow I hope.

Hope you are all having a good Tuesday.

Talia - how was your weekend in the mountains?


----------



## mommaplus05

Good day ladies..cd 6 here, hoping this cycle goes back to my normal 27-28 days and I o on cd 13-14..cuz im gettin close if thats the case...if not im a long way off. Lol last cycle was cd 22.. ughhh fingers crossed last month was one of those once in a lifetime af bloopers..so were r all of u In ur cycles? @nat, my heart goes out to u...u sure been thrown some challenges here lately so its certainly time for the up side..I think that bfp cld do the trick w uplifting ur spirits.. @meg, 2 dpo? Thats good!! Ur in the tww...how u feel aboit ur bd'ing? U confident u hit ur days? Fingers n toes crossed for ya!! Im thinkin about using opks this cycle(I dnt use them often cuz my o pains r just so horendous, they almost seem useless) but I thought I may use them just to see if I o first day of pain or maybe right [email protected], time heals, its good to hear u taking a class cuz that might do ur soul some good and actually help fertility by getting ur mind off and relaxation...well I am off to start my day I reckon..got some runnin to do and good ole bills to pay..have a good one ladies!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Good day ladies..cd 6 here, hoping this cycle goes back to my normal 27-28 days and I o on cd 13-14..cuz im gettin close if thats the case...if not im a long way off. Lol last cycle was cd 22.. ughhh fingers crossed last month was one of those once in a lifetime af bloopers..so were r all of u In ur cycles? @nat, my heart goes out to u...u sure been thrown some challenges here lately so its certainly time for the up side..I think that bfp cld do the trick w uplifting ur spirits.. @meg, 2 dpo? Thats good!! Ur in the tww...how u feel aboit ur bd'ing? U confident u hit ur days? Fingers n toes crossed for ya!! Im thinkin about using opks this cycle(I dnt use them often cuz my o pains r just so horendous, they almost seem useless) but I thought I may use them just to see if I o first day of pain or maybe right [email protected], time heals, its good to hear u taking a class cuz that might do ur soul some good and actually help fertility by getting ur mind off and relaxation...well I am off to start my day I reckon..got some runnin to do and good ole bills to pay..have a good one ladies!

Hi Momma, I feel good about our BD'ing thanks :) We BD last Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday, and Monday lol so I would say that is plenty of coverage. My first positive OPK was Saturday so I think I did the best I possibly could! all the days leading up to, and two days following.... now it is just a long waiting game.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hi ladies! Weekend was amazing, so nice to get away and spend time with wonderful people! The friend we went with is about 34 weeks and was really uncomfortable, not looking forward to it! Nothing much to report here, I am taking my CPR renewal today and its boring balls. Oh and also our car got broken into a few hours after we came home, nothing taken but they broke the keyhole of the drivers door so we have to take it to the police to assess the damage and call the insurance etc


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh and re: catching up, Nat I was frantically going back in the pages to see your bfp then reading it was a crappy test! How devastating but I am glad that you can hopefully get some help and tests done, by your doc or another... Def follow that up!! And barb I think your plan for the coming cycle is just great! I would love to take an art class, I should look into it here! Otherwise looking forward to some developments in the rest of your cycles, for O or that elusive bfp!


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Hi ladies! Weekend was amazing, so nice to get away and spend time with wonderful people! The friend we went with is about 34 weeks and was really uncomfortable, not looking forward to it! Nothing much to report here, I am taking my CPR renewal today and its boring balls. Oh and also our car got broken into a few hours after we came home, nothing taken but they broke the keyhole of the drivers door so we have to take it to the police to assess the damage and call the insurance etc

That sounds great! except for the break in ughhh that sucks balls... Good thing nothing taken though. Hopefully that is sorted out and not too much of a pain...

You are in second tri now right??


----------



## barbikins

Talia, sorry to hear about your car! What BS eh? And all for nothing.

Meg, I hope you get that job! CROSSING FINGERS!! Can't wait to hear.

Nat, hun - I'm so sorry you're in the dumps. I know what you're feeling. And those tests didn't do any good for you. And your state of mind with your Aunt's passing....just doesn't make things easy on you. Just take care of yourself, never mind taking care of us :) You are always here for us & you'll be back to yourself soon enough! I hope you still have a chance for a bfp. I think you should try taking a few steps back too. Keep yourself busy. Do you wanna make a pact? Pick a Cycle Day until that we cannot test! How about no testing until 11 or 12dpo?! I'll do it with you.......
And we can chat about other stuff too - not just TTC...we have so much more going on in our lives that's MORE interesting :) hee hee...

AFM, CD3 so, super boring! LOL...I'm not going to use OPK this month. I will know around when I'll be fertile & following my CM...that's all. And I can sort of estimate where I am in my cycle but I will not test until closer to AF.

Today I'm back for another Acupuncture & I need more herbs so we'll see what she says. I'm not sure I told you guys but ew...its a vile tasting brew I have to boil up, strain & drink WARM! it's like sweet, sour & bitter...w/a really bad black liquorish after taste. The smell is bad so I plug my nose when I drink it ...

I have my friends going away party this Thursday...I'm so excited. She is not suspecting ANYTHING! She'll be floored. I am trying to plan a trip to the UK next year so, Nat...maybe I can visit you if you're close enough to London? How far are you?! It would be awesome to meet with you.

Other than that, I have a scooter exam tomorrow for my M2...my scooter is being naughty so I hope it works for the actual exam....omg...sweating!!!
That's all for now....xoxoxox


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Talia, sorry to hear about your car! What BS eh? And all for nothing.
> 
> Meg, I hope you get that job! CROSSING FINGERS!! Can't wait to hear.
> 
> Nat, hun - I'm so sorry you're in the dumps. I know what you're feeling. And those tests didn't do any good for you. And your state of mind with your Aunt's passing....just doesn't make things easy on you. Just take care of yourself, never mind taking care of us :) You are always here for us & you'll be back to yourself soon enough! I hope you still have a chance for a bfp. I think you should try taking a few steps back too. Keep yourself busy. Do you wanna make a pact? Pick a Cycle Day until that we cannot test! How about no testing until 11 or 12dpo?! I'll do it with you.......
> And we can chat about other stuff too - not just TTC...we have so much more going on in our lives that's MORE interesting :) hee hee...
> 
> AFM, CD3 so, super boring! LOL...I'm not going to use OPK this month. I will know around when I'll be fertile & following my CM...that's all. And I can sort of estimate where I am in my cycle but I will not test until closer to AF.
> 
> Today I'm back for another Acupuncture & I need more herbs so we'll see what she says. I'm not sure I told you guys but ew...its a vile tasting brew I have to boil up, strain & drink WARM! it's like sweet, sour & bitter...w/a really bad black liquorish after taste. The smell is bad so I plug my nose when I drink it ...
> 
> I have my friends going away party this Thursday...I'm so excited. She is not suspecting ANYTHING! She'll be floored. I am trying to plan a trip to the UK next year so, Nat...maybe I can visit you if you're close enough to London? How far are you?! It would be awesome to meet with you.
> 
> Other than that, I have a scooter exam tomorrow for my M2...my scooter is being naughty so I hope it works for the actual exam....omg...sweating!!!
> That's all for now....xoxoxox

Barb - I agree - there is lots to talk about besides TTC..... Maybe I will join your testing pact?? Can I commit to that?? AHHHHH

Good luck on your test! That is very cool.... I'm sure you will do great.

That herbal drink sounds horrifying Barb! Anything that tastes like black licorice is in my bad books LOL - I hate it so much!

That's really exciting about your friends going away surprise.... I'm sure she will be really grateful! Have you been to London before? It is amazing.... one of the best cities I have ever been to - maybe the best... would be so cool if you met up with Nat too! 

What's up tonight? I am going to do some job hunting after work at home on the computer and chill.. then I shall make dinner lol. I am so glad it is a short week....


----------



## Petzy

Ohh something else we MUST chat about...

I did not like the books but did you see who was cast in the 50 Shades of Grey movie?? Charlie Hunnam from Sons of Anarchy. He is gorgeous and one of my fav guys on TV... I am DEFINITELY going to watch it now LOLLLLLLL weeeeeee


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahaha I was excited about that announcement! Super hot! Lol and Kurtis is obsessed with SoA and we can't wait for it to start again, so maybe he'd actually wanna see it when it comes out! 
Did anyone see man on a ledge which he also did?


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Hahaha I was excited about that announcement! Super hot! Lol and Kurtis is obsessed with SoA and we can't wait for it to start again, so maybe he'd actually wanna see it when it comes out!
> Did anyone see man on a ledge which he also did?

No I didn't see that one! But we are also huge SOA fans... cant wait for the new episodes! I just googled it and it starts Sept 10 I had no idea it was so soon weee


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup the countdown is on for soa! Also excited for greys anatomy, it's gotten worse over the years but I still watch it the whole way thru!


----------



## barbikins

LOL you girls - I tried to read 50 Shades of Grey & didn't make it to the end. I just can't be bothered...it wasn't doing anything for me. BUT yes I'll watch the movie. 
I think he's hot but you know, I thought they would pick someone a bit more pretty, refined, different. I never imagined Charlie H. I think he's good looking but he's also not really my "type" I guess. Will be interesting.....

And yes Meg, please join in on the pact...I won't be OPKing or maybe I will...we'll see. If I don't, I won't know what DPO I am but if I do, then awesome. Other wise I'll have to just calculate based on my CD. Problem is some times I Ovulate normal times & other times super late. So usually I OPK because I want to make sure I didn't miss it. But my CM always tells me when I'm fertile...I'll think about it.

OK so Nat, Meg - how about we say NO testing until at least 11dpo?! 
I'm GAME!!! B/C I got a positive at 11dpo so I know that's probably thee utmost earliest of a real bfp for anyone to get. What do you guys think? Or should it be 12dpo?

And yeah - we can talk about stuff....non TTC related. I noticed talking about infertility every day 5 times a day, it doesn't help either. But I love you ladies & I just can't stay away :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> LOL you girls - I tried to read 50 Shades of Grey & didn't make it to the end. I just can't be bothered...it wasn't doing anything for me. BUT yes I'll watch the movie.
> I think he's hot but you know, I thought they would pick someone a bit more pretty, refined, different. I never imagined Charlie H. I think he's good looking but he's also not really my "type" I guess. Will be interesting.....
> 
> And yes Meg, please join in on the pact...I won't be OPKing or maybe I will...we'll see. If I don't, I won't know what DPO I am but if I do, then awesome. Other wise I'll have to just calculate based on my CD. Problem is some times I Ovulate normal times & other times super late. So usually I OPK because I want to make sure I didn't miss it. But my CM always tells me when I'm fertile...I'll think about it.
> 
> OK so Nat, Meg - how about we say NO testing until at least 11dpo?!
> I'm GAME!!! B/C I got a positive at 11dpo so I know that's probably thee utmost earliest of a real bfp for anyone to get. What do you guys think? Or should it be 12dpo?
> 
> And yeah - we can talk about stuff....non TTC related. I noticed talking about infertility every day 5 times a day, it doesn't help either. But I love you ladies & I just can't stay away :)

Ohhh he is so my type!! LOL love long haired blondes... I married one haha! Surfer dude look... etc... I hated the book too Barb! Just couldn't get through them all they got pretty painful by the second one and I stopped.

Ok... so if I commit to this I cant test until at least next Thursday (11DPO). Alright, I will do it... until a few cycles ago, I almost never tested before AF anyways so getting back to that will be good. I can spend my time symptom spotting instead LOL jk! (kind of!) Consider this a handshake :thumbup:


----------



## barbikins

Yes I noticed your hubby's long locks ;) So I can see this. I prefer the tall, dark, handsome, piercing eyes!!! 

That's right - you used to be SO good about not testing. I just always need to know. That's me...need to know Barb :)
OK I'll do the same. I probably will OPK just so I know how long my cycle is & if I do get pregnant, I know when I Ovulated sake. But no pregnancy testing at all until 11dpo. 
I'll shake on it too...:thumbup:
hehe


----------



## barbikins

Talia, I was a Grey's addict. I gave up. It got bad :(


----------



## Nataliieexo

Quick update from me nothing really to report i am quite gassy today but thats about it so not sure if i ovulated later than i thought as i was gassy last time after ovulation god i hope i didnt i dont want to have missed it x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Can someone tell me what symptom my ticker has today it wont load for me x


----------



## barbikins

Sore/sensitive nipples


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Talia, I was a Grey's addict. I gave up. It got bad :(

I know it sucks now but I am still committed... cant wait for it to end LOL


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Can someone tell me what symptom my ticker has today it wont load for me x

I am right behind you Natalie at 2DPO... best of luck hun xx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Yes I noticed your hubby's long locks ;) So I can see this. I prefer the tall, dark, handsome, piercing eyes!!!
> 
> That's right - you used to be SO good about not testing. I just always need to know. That's me...need to know Barb :)
> OK I'll do the same. I probably will OPK just so I know how long my cycle is & if I do get pregnant, I know when I Ovulated sake. But no pregnancy testing at all until 11dpo.
> I'll shake on it too...:thumbup:
> hehe

Its gonna be a long 8 days for me but I am committed! I know... I was so good before lol - I never ever had cheapies! I only have a few left anyways but I do have an FRER from last cycle too - probably 3-4 IC and an FRER.


----------



## barbikins

Meg, you can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will have a hard time but I'm going to do it.


----------



## natjenson

Ok ladies....YEP YEP YEP IM IN TOO.:happydance: 
Concidering this as my handshake.:thumbup: 

So I'm 14 dpo right now (ha ha I have a looooong way to go yet lol) 
Bfn this morning...NO tests left!- not buying any....(hang on is that cheating on the pact ? Lol) 

Well anyways not buying any till 11dpo then.lol
Had some MAJOUR cramping this morning ugh! Do t normally cramp untill af in full swing but I suppose that's just me gearing up instead.
You know something hasn't been right through this entire cycle...I wonder tho...hmmmmm what if that WAS. A bfp and it just went wrong as soon as it started???.....
Maybe I'm just thinking too much into it idk...

Anyway I am ready and waiting to say sayanora to this cycle already...I just want to plod on with the next now...


Yaye barbs meg that would be awesome to meet up next year in London...it's a 4hour juney for me but I am totes up for that to meet up with you lovelys....hope we can waddle down Oxford street doing our maternity shopping with our bumps...moaning our feet hurt ha ha ha...if not we can still check out the amazing sites and get our shopping heads on! Aye :happydance:
I warn tho!!! London is expensive! Lol
Hay maybe I should check out some accommodation we could all stay at???.....prices ect....

Well ladies....I cant wait to announce afs arrival...pha I'd never thought I'd say that! Lol
I just want to move on with this cow bag of a cycle.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Good mornin ladies...sorry bout ur bfn nat :( damn witch!! This forum realllly needs some bfps for real..I am on cd 7, slowly truckin along..but I think o may comenon time this cycle. My cm has rastically increased expecally this mornin..its like super thin and milky for me a good pre o sign..im guessin its about 5-7 days away..so let the bd'ing begin! Lol I will know wen im in full swing though because of the horid cramps so now I wait for the pain..I sooo dislike this part.


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow u girls r brave..shakin to no testing til 11dpo? No way I cld have that willpower..lol I like my sticks and prolly cldnt give them up..haha..I dnt know why seein this cycle has only just begun for me but I am feeling confident about this upcoming month. Maybe I get that bfp or one of us will..in the meantime, me and the dh r goin for new tattoo wrk tgis nxt wk.. im pretty excites( im not all creepy tattooed but I do love them. I have 4 tattoos now .one is on the left of my stomach from rib to hip, one on lower back, one upper back, lower front rt hip and one on ankle. Well now i am getting a handrawn unique symbol of sorts on my forearm. Gona represent lifes struggles and eternal love for my family..my dh is gona have the same one.we dnt much care for the ohhh so common gettin eachothers names tattooed on us so we have decided to go symbolic and unique..


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Wow u girls r brave..shakin to no testing til 11dpo? No way I cld have that willpower..lol I like my sticks and prolly cldnt give them up..haha..I dnt know why seein this cycle has only just begun for me but I am feeling confident about this upcoming month. Maybe I get that bfp or one of us will..in the meantime, me and the dh r goin for new tattoo wrk tgis nxt wk.. im pretty excites( im not all creepy tattooed but I do love them. I have 4 tattoos now .one is on the left of my stomach from rib to hip, one on lower back, one upper back, lower front rt hip and one on ankle. Well now i am getting a handrawn unique symbol of sorts on my forearm. Gona represent lifes struggles and eternal love for my family..my dh is gona have the same one.we dnt much care for the ohhh so common gettin eachothers names tattooed on us so we have decided to go symbolic and unique..

Lmao...he he he...we have our names tattooed on each other lol....ok ok ok we were young..ha ha good excuse! Lol
We have them on our inner rists...in my handwriting...with stars to represent Harry (before he was born- the twinkle in our eye) 

Your tats sound really sweet...I struggle to think where I would have another...and I want to wait till after the wedding too as I don't want tattoos to show my dress up lol...

And omg! I found a beautifull vintage tiffanys dress the other day....to have I would have to have it altered but it was georgous...I walked away from it...:( bummer.

I can wait till after Xmas when I can go and do PROPPER dress shopping! Woohoo weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :happydance:




:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

I thought I would share a pic of my mums dog.....bison frisée...
She's called minx....like her bow?

She's a lil rat bag....lol...:dohh:

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Wow u girls r brave..shakin to no testing til 11dpo? No way I cld have that willpower..lol I like my sticks and prolly cldnt give them up..haha..I dnt know why seein this cycle has only just begun for me but I am feeling confident about this upcoming month. Maybe I get that bfp or one of us will..in the meantime, me and the dh r goin for new tattoo wrk tgis nxt wk.. im pretty excites( im not all creepy tattooed but I do love them. I have 4 tattoos now .one is on the left of my stomach from rib to hip, one on lower back, one upper back, lower front rt hip and one on ankle. Well now i am getting a handrawn unique symbol of sorts on my forearm. Gona represent lifes struggles and eternal love for my family..my dh is gona have the same one.we dnt much care for the ohhh so common gettin eachothers names tattooed on us so we have decided to go symbolic and unique..
> 
> Lmao...he he he...we have our names tattooed on each other lol....ok ok ok we were young..ha ha good excuse! Lol
> We have them on our inner rists...in my handwriting...with stars to represent Harry (before he was born- the twinkle in our eye)
> 
> Your tats sound really sweet...I struggle to think where I would have another...and I want to wait till after the wedding too as I don't want tattoos to show my dress up lol...
> 
> And omg! I found a beautifull vintage tiffanys dress the other day....to have I would have to have it altered but it was georgous...I walked away from it...:( bummer.
> 
> I can wait till after Xmas when I can go and do PROPPER dress shopping! Woohoo weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :happydance:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Haha yeah we are nuts but we need to do this!!! Feel free to join us Momma! LOL

I have a tattoo.... DH's initials - but its on my hip and cant be seen in anything but a bathing suit. I guess I have a conservative side to me LOL - I would like another but I would have no idea where - I probably wont do it. I love mine though and I don't regret it! We will see how it looks after a baby though AHHHHH

Nat I love what you and DH did with the stars - that is really special! :)

I love the idea of a vintage dress!! Dress shopping will be so fun! Its funny but since the styles change so much I would never think of getting the same dress I had... I would do something different for sure this time... Maybe for my second wedding... jokes!! :)

3DPO... Tumbleweeds over here................ chirp chirp goes the crickets


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> I thought I would share a pic of my mums dog.....bison frisée...
> She's called minx....like her bow?
> 
> She's a lil rat bag....lol...:dohh:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

lmao they are funny dogs... I find they have bizarre personalities - my girlfriend has one. I like big dogs for the most part but we had a miniature Schnauzer until he died a few years ago. We will get a dog soon I think - when we are home more - Hello mat leave?! lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

Go pact go!! Like momma I'm feeling confident for this next round, bfp please! 
Since we're on the topic, I'm gonna share one of my pup, she's a boxer and absolutely hilarious... I made thison the drive back from the mountains this weekend! Hope you get a good laugh!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Go pact go!! Like momma I'm feeling confident for this next round, bfp please!
> Since we're on the topic, I'm gonna share one of my pup, she's a boxer and absolutely hilarious... I made thison the drive back from the mountains this weekend! Hope you get a good laugh!

Haha that is great Talia... Boxers are our fav breed and that is what we are going to get when we do! We love them :) They are supposed to be fab with kids too! As I am sure you know already....

yes yes bfp come onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn lol

loads of cm today trying not to SS so early though haha


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nothing to report from me except a few odd pains in my stomach today dont know if they were twinges i was really trying not to think about it lol i cant wait to get back home on saturday and catch up :) x


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Nothing to report from me except a few odd pains in my stomach today dont know if they were twinges i was really trying not to think about it lol i cant wait to get back home on saturday and catch up :) x

Where are you on your holiday Natalie?


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am at flamingo land a theme park in the uk, we are staying in a log cabin it is actually nicer than our house lol 3 days to go i feel like i have been gone much longer, i need my own bed i woke up all stuffy and feeling rough this morning it was way to warm plus i have been getting lots of sleep which doesnt make me feel all that great either, its been really hot aswell i am worried about how i will cope with the heat abroad which is in 24days x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ive also noticed my urine is almost illumonus yellow which is very new to me since i can only seem to get on here and not dr google so i dont know why it might be like that x


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Ive also noticed my urine is almost illumonus yellow which is very new to me since i can only seem to get on here and not dr google so i dont know why it might be like that x

Just diet usually. I've had that many times


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I am at flamingo land a theme park in the uk, we are staying in a log cabin it is actually nicer than our house lol 3 days to go i feel like i have been gone much longer, i need my own bed i woke up all stuffy and feeling rough this morning it was way to warm plus i have been getting lots of sleep which doesnt make me feel all that great either, its been really hot aswell i am worried about how i will cope with the heat abroad which is in 24days x

Where are you going in 24 days?


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Ok ladies....YEP YEP YEP IM IN TOO.:happydance:
> Concidering this as my handshake.:thumbup:
> 
> So I'm 14 dpo right now (ha ha I have a looooong way to go yet lol)
> Bfn this morning...NO tests left!- not buying any....(hang on is that cheating on the pact ? Lol)
> 
> Well anyways not buying any till 11dpo then.lol
> Had some MAJOUR cramping this morning ugh! Do t normally cramp untill af in full swing but I suppose that's just me gearing up instead.
> You know something hasn't been right through this entire cycle...I wonder tho...hmmmmm what if that WAS. A bfp and it just went wrong as soon as it started???.....
> Maybe I'm just thinking too much into it idk...
> 
> Anyway I am ready and waiting to say sayanora to this cycle already...I just want to plod on with the next now...
> 
> 
> Yaye barbs meg that would be awesome to meet up next year in London...it's a 4hour juney for me but I am totes up for that to meet up with you lovelys....hope we can waddle down Oxford street doing our maternity shopping with our bumps...moaning our feet hurt ha ha ha...if not we can still check out the amazing sites and get our shopping heads on! Aye :happydance:
> I warn tho!!! London is expensive! Lol
> Hay maybe I should check out some accommodation we could all stay at???.....prices ect....
> 
> Well ladies....I cant wait to announce afs arrival...pha I'd never thought I'd say that! Lol
> I just want to move on with this cow bag of a cycle.
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey Hun, I'm so, so sorry xoxox
I really wish those tests were positive.
Don't try to analyze what that was too much OK? It was bum tests, you got your money back & time to move on. It really sucks. So yes - lets do that pact & I'm happy you're on board :) YAY!!!!!

If I make it over to the UK we'll figure some thing out.
I'm going to be with my Husband & visiting my friend but I think a lunch or some thing would be wonderful!!!
I'd have to admit to my husband I have internet friends. Tee hee. LOL :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies,

Trying to catch up! I've been out all day.
I went to do my graduated scooter exam so I have my M2! WAHOO!
Then I went for a hair cut & then a little shopping at the mall. It was a nice day!

Anyway - Meg, did you find out about the job w/WSIB? And if yo ualready said, I'm so sorry...I'm still catching up :) If you get that job down town Toronto, then it would be an awesome excuse to have lunch or cocktails after work :) 

As for tattoo's Momma - that sounds SO nice!
I also wouldn't put my DH's name on me - not my style but I do have a few tattoo's. 
I have an owl tattoo on my arm with my daughters name on it.
I have a huge Aries tattoo on my upper back with Rams
A small one on the right corner is a butter fly & my first tattoo...a lame Chinese symbol for Rooster - the year of the Rooster - me :)

Anyway I love tattoos & thought my next would be on my right forearm for my next child but...I'm still barren LOL
I love tattoos!!!!!! I want more....!!!!!
I should post photos of em


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> I thought I would share a pic of my mums dog.....bison frisée...
> She's called minx....like her bow?
> 
> She's a lil rat bag....lol...:dohh:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Bwahaha....rat bag - love it
she look so sweet I want a dog SO badly.
WE're trying to get hubby ready for it. He's always pushing back. He's too practical :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Trying to catch up! I've been out all day.
> I went to do my graduated scooter exam so I have my M2! WAHOO!
> Then I went for a hair cut & then a little shopping at the mall. It was a nice day!
> 
> Anyway - Meg, did you find out about the job w/WSIB? And if yo ualready said, I'm so sorry...I'm still catching up :) If you get that job down town Toronto, then it would be an awesome excuse to have lunch or cocktails after work :)
> 
> As for tattoo's Momma - that sounds SO nice!
> I also wouldn't put my DH's name on me - not my style but I do have a few tattoo's.
> I have an owl tattoo on my arm with my daughters name on it.
> I have a huge Aries tattoo on my upper back with Rams
> A small one on the right corner is a butter fly & my first tattoo...a lame Chinese symbol for Rooster - the year of the Rooster - me :)
> 
> Anyway I love tattoos & thought my next would be on my right forearm for my next child but...I'm still barren LOL
> I love tattoos!!!!!! I want more....!!!!!
> I should post photos of em

Barb! Congrats on getting your license that is awesome woo!! I can picture you zooming around haha..

NO word from the WSIB yet ughhh I emailed with HR last Thursday and they apologized for the delay in getting back to me and said I would hear from them within the next few business days - which should have meant by YESTERDAY lol but noooo word yet. Hoping I hear today - Honestly I am not optimistic but I need official closure! But yes if I end up downtown we are definitely on for some lunch dates!

Barb I did not see you for the tat type for some reason wow! haha... nice work! Yes I did debate DH's initials when I got it done but I thought about it for many years and seeing as we have been together 15 years now it was not an unwise choice lol... just the initials anyways nothing huge or crazy. 

Sounds like you had a great day yesterday :)

I am going shopping after work for a dress to wear to a wedding in a few weeks... need something new. Maybe some shoes too.


----------



## Petzy

4DPO over here.. cant test for a WEEEK!!! Nothing but tumbleweeds lol...


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am going to gran canaria, god 6dpo already i was on a ride before and as it was moving i was thinking how i highly doubt i could concieve this cycle the way the rides chuck you around here it would be a miricle if i did lol no symptoms or anything for me 2 days until i go home i might go for a swim later this half of the tww hasnt been bad at all for me i have hardly thought about it xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I am going to gran canaria, god 6dpo already i was on a ride before and as it was moving i was thinking how i highly doubt i could concieve this cycle the way the rides chuck you around here it would be a miricle if i did lol no symptoms or anything for me 2 days until i go home i might go for a swim later this half of the tww hasnt been bad at all for me i have hardly thought about it xxx

That's great - helps a lot to be so busy doesn't it! I loved being on holiday on my 2ww... Flies by


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Trying to catch up! I've been out all day.
> I went to do my graduated scooter exam so I have my M2! WAHOO!
> Then I went for a hair cut & then a little shopping at the mall. It was a nice day!
> 
> Anyway - Meg, did you find out about the job w/WSIB? And if yo ualready said, I'm so sorry...I'm still catching up :) If you get that job down town Toronto, then it would be an awesome excuse to have lunch or cocktails after work :)
> 
> As for tattoo's Momma - that sounds SO nice!
> I also wouldn't put my DH's name on me - not my style but I do have a few tattoo's.
> I have an owl tattoo on my arm with my daughters name on it.
> I have a huge Aries tattoo on my upper back with Rams
> A small one on the right corner is a butter fly & my first tattoo...a lame Chinese symbol for Rooster - the year of the Rooster - me :)
> 
> Anyway I love tattoos & thought my next would be on my right forearm for my next child but...I'm still barren LOL
> I love tattoos!!!!!! I want more....!!!!!
> I should post photos of em
> 
> Barb! Congrats on getting your license that is awesome woo!! I can picture you zooming around haha..
> 
> NO word from the WSIB yet ughhh I emailed with HR last Thursday and they apologized for the delay in getting back to me and said I would hear from them within the next few business days - which should have meant by YESTERDAY lol but noooo word yet. Hoping I hear today - Honestly I am not optimistic but I need official closure! But yes if I end up downtown we are definitely on for some lunch dates!
> 
> Barb I did not see you for the tat type for some reason wow! haha... nice work! Yes I did debate DH's initials when I got it done but I thought about it for many years and seeing as we have been together 15 years now it was not an unwise choice lol... just the initials anyways nothing huge or crazy.
> 
> Sounds like you had a great day yesterday :)
> 
> I am going shopping after work for a dress to wear to a wedding in a few weeks... need something new. Maybe some shoes too.Click to expand...

Yes ma'am its fun (and scary) to zoom around! Thanks :)
I'm happy its finally out of the way. I re-did my M1 like 4 times b/c I just didn't bother to do my M2 LOL. That's how I roll.

Yes, I know - I don't appear to be a tattoo type of chick. When you meet me you'd see this too LOL people are usually very surprised about my big tatt on my back. I'll put a little tattoo compilation together & show all of you!
You're right, you & DH have been together for nearly for ever...so it's very different. I'd be more into doing some thing to represent my hubby than his name. Maybe one day he'll earn the ink on my skin ;) LOLLLL

Yeah I had a pretty good day :) I like 'me' days...just me, by myself :happydance:

I hope you hear back from the job. I hate the waiting game, it's excruciating. How is the job search otherwise?? Or have you waned a bit?

New outfit is always fun - who's getting married?
I bought a new dress yesterday at Aritzia...its so Cute so I'm wearing it tonight for the surprise going-away dinner :) I'm so excited for her...I hope she's FLOORED.

You are strong Meg, no testing!!! :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Yes ma'am its fun (and scary) to zoom around! Thanks :)
> I'm happy its finally out of the way. I re-did my M1 like 4 times b/c I just didn't bother to do my M2 LOL. That's how I roll.
> 
> Yes, I know - I don't appear to be a tattoo type of chick. When you meet me you'd see this too LOL people are usually very surprised about my big tatt on my back. I'll put a little tattoo compilation together & show all of you!
> You're right, you & DH have been together for nearly for ever...so it's very different. I'd be more into doing some thing to represent my hubby than his name. Maybe one day he'll earn the ink on my skin ;) LOLLLL
> 
> Yeah I had a pretty good day :) I like 'me' days...just me, by myself :happydance:
> 
> I hope you hear back from the job. I hate the waiting game, it's excruciating. How is the job search otherwise?? Or have you waned a bit?
> 
> New outfit is always fun - who's getting married?
> I bought a new dress yesterday at Aritzia...its so Cute so I'm wearing it tonight for the surprise going-away dinner :) I'm so excited for her...I hope she's FLOORED.
> 
> You are strong Meg, no testing!!! :)

Ohh like Aritzia but its pricey! I am going to check out the Bay, RW&Co, etc.. we will see how I do. Its for DH's cousin's wedding on the 22nd - at a winery in NOTL so that's awesome.. we get wine tours! :) 

I have waned a little re job search but I will get back on track - I have looked twice this week - will prob do again today or Saturday - I know once I have an answer on this WSIB gig I will be more motivated for sure. 

Have a blast tonight at your friends party - that is going to be awesome


----------



## barbikins

yes Aritzia is pricy, I dont buy often unless its like 'need to have'. Some times tho I get tops for $40/$50 not bad. Anyway it's for kids way younger than me in general :) I got a cute dress tho!

Bay has great sales when its Bay Day Sales - incredible. Some times 40-50% off. I've gotten some amazing things at such low prices. RW&Co I like too - have a few pieces.

The wedding sounds lovely! I love NOTL...enjoy :)

Defo keep looking - you may miss an opportunity. So don't stop. It's a pain in the butt & lame to look for new jobs I know. I hate it. But sounds like you gotta do it. In the mean time I hope you get preggo & not have to worry for along time!

Thanks - yeah I"m excited!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies well here are my ink!
The top left is the first tat I got which is a Chinese Symbol for 'Rooster'. I hate it & want to cover it up :)
And my Owl Tattoo I did last Feb for my daughter.
And my huge back tattoo - this was shot after my last ink session. I need to shade it in some time. ....but trying to get pregnant has gotten in the way of that. grrr. 
It's two rams representing my sign, Aries.
And you can see the small butterfly on the right of that I got randomly cuz I was bored & wanted a tattoo LOL...no idea. 
Anyway I wanna get another butterfly on the other side for symmetry.
 



Attached Files:







tattoos.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies well here are my ink!
> The top left is the first tat I got which is a Chinese Symbol for 'Rooster'. I hate it & want to cover it up :)
> And my Owl Tattoo I did last Feb for my daughter.
> And my huge back tattoo - this was shot after my last ink session. I need to shade it in some time. ....but trying to get pregnant has gotten in the way of that. grrr.
> It's two rams representing my sign, Aries.
> And you can see the small butterfly on the right of that I got randomly cuz I was bored & wanted a tattoo LOL...no idea.
> Anyway I wanna get another butterfly on the other side for symmetry.

Wow Barb! you mean business with those tats!!! haha! Good for you - i love the owl its beautiful. I never knew your daughter's name - Aida - absolutely gorgeous. I love it.. :) 

I dont know if I will get another one but I can see myself doing it when I decide on the right place! lol


----------



## barbikins

Thanks, yes that tat is my favorite :) And I agree, Aida is a lovely name. It suits her perfectly :D
Yeah I don't mess around lady, when I do it I do it BIG lol. I'd like to do my right forearm one day too but I'd like to reserve it for it I have another child.

I should in the mean time finish up my back & I need a few touch ups on the owl...& go from there.

It's taken me years with each one...except the first & the butterfly that was lame LOL


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Thanks, yes that tat is my favorite :) And I agree, Aida is a lovely name. It suits her perfectly :D
> Yeah I don't mess around lady, when I do it I do it BIG lol. I'd like to do my right forearm one day too but I'd like to reserve it for it I have another child.
> 
> I should in the mean time finish up my back & I need a few touch ups on the owl...& go from there.
> 
> It's taken me years with each one...except the first & the butterfly that was lame LOL

lol well you could always do removal if you wanted to... nothing is permanent I suppose! 

DH's family is sooooo anti tattoo and piercings... whenever they talk about people who have them I laugh and remind them their daughter in law does too... I love em though!


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow!! Those tats r beautiful!!!! I cant get a pic of my back ones but here is the one on my stomach..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130905_134804.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## barbikins

momma that must have hurt!!! 

thanks :) They all hurt...well the big ones. My arm was 3.5 hours of searing pain LOL
Dont regret it for a moment. My back was weird. I did two outline sessions...the second one was thicker outlines & half my back was OK-ish, the other have was just horrible.
I'm nervous too to finish it.


----------



## barbikins

Meg, I don't think I"d remove the tattoo...I was thinking of a cover up some day.
We will see. It's always covered with underwear and I'm not terribly bothered. IT's just not awesome


----------



## Petzy

Mine hurt a lot too since its on my lower stomach.... didnt take long though and I cant complain seeing the size of yours and Mommas LOL!!

ughhh 1.5 hours till home time


----------



## barbikins

Yeah go big or go home, I say.

I'm here for a while. I aim to be at the restaurant for 7pm-ish so I don't have to leave work probably until around 6:15 or so.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Love your tattoos! Esp the one for your daughter! Just gorgeous and lovely name as well! AFM I only have one tattoo, a Salvador Dali elephant with his signature, was planning another one as a grad gift but my gift was a bfp instead! So that's on hold!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Talia! :)
And nice, take a photo :) ehehe

hey I wanted your ladies opinion. This other forum I started which is about Assisted Conception, we have a woman how insists on updating everyone on her pregnancy & posting all her ultra sound images. I've noticed a lot of woman ignore her but I am tempted to maybe remind her that this is a forum for woman who haven't yet conceived & it's very difficult & posting her photos all the time is probably not the most sensitive....


What do you think?!


----------



## OurLilFlu

There, not a great angle but its too hot to move over here lol! 

I would definitely pm her or something. You'd think she'd have the wherewithal to realize how hurtful those updates can be esp when everyone is experiencing something different, the let down of another AF or milestones, anniversaries. Yes rejoice and recount your success story but then tone it down. I don't think its appropriate at all. Those are things for 'the tri's or pregnancy club etc. everyone knows how a forum works if they were curious they search for you and look up your journal or posts in other categories... Not to be rude but That's the way I see it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## barbikins

awesome!!! What's your tat? looks pretty cool.....

Thanks Talia - I thought so too. I PM'd one of the girls on that board for her opinion.
It's one thing how you've kept us up to date but she literariliy be like

"im so excited! im 20 weeks tomorrow and going for a scan and im so excited and blah blah blah"
then later "oh here's my scan & blah blah blah" and I'm like 'serioulsy? there are woman here on the same PAGE saying how hard it is like fuck off.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks, I'm glad you don't mind me hanging out here and updating a wee but. But honestly it's only when asked or its in passing that I have a scan etc. same with a few threads I keep track of in ttc and TWW... I would probably want to punch her. I have not experienced anything like you strong ladies have, ttc or loss related. but my mom had a stillbirth and plenty of fertility issues (all 3 of us are adopted) when I was younger and it's just not something you need to rub in. Everything is a reminder as it is. Being on that forum is a reminder let alone twats like that! Grr! Sorry didn't think I'd be so heated about it, hormones? Lol


----------



## barbikins

You're totally right though! Everything's a reminder.
The worst of it is so many of us have gone through chemicals or MC & are going through it & she's posting photos of a fetus. It's just so tasteless. And she went through this crap too so I dont get it. Anyway I vow to be neutral & considerate of all my TTC friends if my time comes.

I'm sorry for your mom, that's awful. How'd she loose a baby?, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh exactly I bet you the % are pretty high for chems and mc. I completely agree, it's tasteless, exactly the word! 

No I don't mind the asking, honestly I didn't know until sometime in the last year. It was something very sad and not really dealt with well in my family. But we did have that conversation recently and my guess is some sort of placental abruption. My mom was on bed rest for a bit and a few days after sending her home again she stopped feeling movements and by the time she got back it was too late. Around 8 months along... It's so crazy, she'd be graduated from high school. It's just devastating, not really to me exactly for the loss cuz I was about 9 I think but just that my mom never had the proper support or anything through it, esp from my dad. And it really tears me apart and I have a lot of anger related to it. I didn't really realize until I started doing some counselling last fall with anxiety and stuff during school! 
Anyways maybe that's why ignorant people remind me of how some people just make bad situations 100x worse!


----------



## Petzy

Thanks both of you - barb and Talia - those were really thoughtful posts. I agree it is tasteless and barb the way you put it is perfectly acceptable to say to this woman. Obviously she has NO sense but perhaps this will keep her in check. I would have no regrets in asking her to be considerate. That would bother me. 

Talia you are never inconsiderate - and I ask for updates a lot because I am genuinely interested and care how you are doing. I am really glad you stayed with us after your bfp :) 

Your tat is cool too!

Well I am off to watch a movie with DH. Along with the bottle of wine he just brought me home from a golf tournament hahha. Xx


----------



## Petzy

Happy Friday....5DPO over here - yawnnnnnnnnn

Any plans this weekend people? We dont have any plans and I am happy about that!!


----------



## barbikins

OurLilFlu said:


> Oh exactly I bet you the % are pretty high for chems and mc. I completely agree, it's tasteless, exactly the word!
> 
> No I don't mind the asking, honestly I didn't know until sometime in the last year. It was something very sad and not really dealt with well in my family. But we did have that conversation recently and my guess is some sort of placental abruption. My mom was on bed rest for a bit and a few days after sending her home again she stopped feeling movements and by the time she got back it was too late. Around 8 months along... It's so crazy, she'd be graduated from high school. It's just devastating, not really to me exactly for the loss cuz I was about 9 I think but just that my mom never had the proper support or anything through it, esp from my dad. And it really tears me apart and I have a lot of anger related to it. I didn't really realize until I started doing some counselling last fall with anxiety and stuff during school!
> Anyways maybe that's why ignorant people remind me of how some people just make bad situations 100x worse!

Oh wow, your poor mom. It's just horrible - its an absolute nightmare.
She never tried again after or that's when she had MC's?
I'm so sorry for her. Back in those times things were so different. My therapist went through Infertility & there was no support in the 90s even so she started her own practice. I started going to her when we lost our daughter but now I go to her from time to time to deal with my infertility & she's been great!

Yes you're right. Anyway I sent her a nice message so hopefully it'll be all good going forward.

How are you doing today?


----------



## barbikins

Hello Meg! How was that bottle of wine?
I think I got a head ache this morning from the two glasses I had yesterday at the dinner bwahahaha!

My friend was totally floored at the party...check out the photo I attached :)

No plans for me. DH working on finishing the basement. I have to work on posting the apartment in other places online cuz it's not working what I'm doing - the kijiji & craigslist. And other than that I plan to do some cooking & relaxing & going for runs because next weekend is our Sickkids run :) We raised $850!!!

You ladies?!


----------



## mommaplus05

Cd8 over here...takin kids camping for the wkend..lotsa work!!! Lol have a treasure hunt of sorts planned for them. Outta b a fun time! We have seperatebtents so we can get our groove on..haha


----------



## Nataliieexo

7dpo for me Zzzzz i dont have anything going on no symptoms at all, i might sneak a test tomorrow night when i get home so i can calm my poas itch lol like i said i doubt this cycle so much i dont know if i even ovulated which doesnt help much :/ x


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> Oh exactly I bet you the % are pretty high for chems and mc. I completely agree, it's tasteless, exactly the word!
> 
> No I don't mind the asking, honestly I didn't know until sometime in the last year. It was something very sad and not really dealt with well in my family. But we did have that conversation recently and my guess is some sort of placental abruption. My mom was on bed rest for a bit and a few days after sending her home again she stopped feeling movements and by the time she got back it was too late. Around 8 months along... It's so crazy, she'd be graduated from high school. It's just devastating, not really to me exactly for the loss cuz I was about 9 I think but just that my mom never had the proper support or anything through it, esp from my dad. And it really tears me apart and I have a lot of anger related to it. I didn't really realize until I started doing some counselling last fall with anxiety and stuff during school!
> Anyways maybe that's why ignorant people remind me of how some people just make bad situations 100x worse!
> 
> Oh wow, your poor mom. It's just horrible - its an absolute nightmare.
> She never tried again after or that's when she had MC's?
> I'm so sorry for her. Back in those times things were so different. My therapist went through Infertility & there was no support in the 90s even so she started her own practice. I started going to her when we lost our daughter but now I go to her from time to time to deal with my infertility & she's been great!
> 
> Yes you're right. Anyway I sent her a nice message so hopefully it'll be all good going forward.
> 
> How are you doing today?Click to expand...

Wow Talia, I can't believe what your mum has been through... what a strong woman.. There really wasnt support then - it is still so lacking now in many places.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hello Meg! How was that bottle of wine?
> I think I got a head ache this morning from the two glasses I had yesterday at the dinner bwahahaha!
> 
> My friend was totally floored at the party...check out the photo I attached :)
> 
> No plans for me. DH working on finishing the basement. I have to work on posting the apartment in other places online cuz it's not working what I'm doing - the kijiji & craigslist. And other than that I plan to do some cooking & relaxing & going for runs because next weekend is our Sickkids run :) We raised $850!!!
> 
> You ladies?!

I only had a glass.. try not to overdo it in the 2ww haha... but it was good!! I will have some more tonight lol

I am glad the party was such a success - you didnt attach a photo though hehe!

Good for you re the sickkids run... :) I will hit the treadmill this weekend too... did 5-6 days last week and in the 2ww I am always just nervous for some reason - its so silly.


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> 7dpo for me Zzzzz i dont have anything going on no symptoms at all, i might sneak a test tomorrow night when i get home so i can calm my poas itch lol like i said i doubt this cycle so much i dont know if i even ovulated which doesnt help much :/ x

Natalie - do you want to join our 11DPO pact? You can do it! I wont be testing until then..... its hard but worth the wait I think. What do you think??


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Cd8 over here...takin kids camping for the wkend..lotsa work!!! Lol have a treasure hunt of sorts planned for them. Outta b a fun time! We have seperatebtents so we can get our groove on..haha

That sounds great momma... and good thing you have your own tent haha!! Gotta keep that fun going lol... enjoy and hope you have good weather - where are you located again?


----------



## barbikins

Momma, have fun! I LOVE camping! We went twice this summer.

Natalie - yes join our 11dpo pact! No testing until 11dpo the EARLIEST!
I might not even know when I am 11dpo, forcing to wait later b/c I've not decided if I'm going to use OPK or not. I know when I'm fertile w/o it...

Meg what you up to?

BTW, Nat emailed me - she's having internet trouble, that's why she's been MIA!

I got distracted lol...here is a photo of Sandra & I'm all blurry on the left lol
 



Attached Files:







sandra.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya it's terrible, I had no real idea at the time but my mom I'm pretty sure suffered from postpartum depression too, when we had this convo she told me that for the next year she's send us to school and just cry all day everyday. So sad. And I forgot to mention that my anxiety has a lot to do with that time because I was like her main support. She used to talk to me which isn't something a little kid can deal with or comprehend. So I've always felt that big pressure to keep her together and solve all our families shit. Ugh... Anywho it's interesting how these events affect everyone. And barb I don't know of they ended up trying again... It was probably the final straw in their marriage, they're still together 'for the kids' until my youngest bro is graduated.. So frustratingly unhealthy.. All the mc's were prior and then they adopted my youngest brother a few years after they lost her... 

Otherwise, I'm good, work is an absolute shit show and its frustrating. I've had a few days off and I just hate coming back to this. Short staffed and way too many complicated patients. You can't even feel good about the care you give... Blah I've started painting some decorations for the nursery so that's some zen time I have planned, inspired by barbs classes! Lol I can post a pic if you guys wanna peek at the first one!


----------



## barbikins

It's a very tough time, Talia - for your mom. And it can make/break relationships. Apparently it often breaks up relationships. It made hubby & I stronger. We only got into arguments when it came to trying to get pregnant. After my Chemical, he was all scared to try again & was wavering & I told him that if he's not 'in'...I'm out. And he said he doesn't want to loose me so he's 'in'. But, we've had fights...not many but they were bad. I can't be with someone who wants to give up on the prospects of another child b/c I want it. So I need to move on if he doesn't want what I want right? I won't & can't compromise on this. 
That's too much for a child, what you went through. And I'm sure it's made you a stronger person too - dealing with situations in life. I went through a therapist & I have a fantastic friend who's been amazing to me. Or else I'm not sure how I would have coped. I cried a lot too...not for a year but probably every day for about 6-7 months...or more? But at some point the time in between became bigger...now I shed tears when some thing comes up randomly about Aida...other wise I try to be strong because it's a very dark place & it's not fun. I feel I'm still a bit depressed...I'm not myself yet. And TTC has made it worse....I think had we gotten pregnant easily, I would be in a better place with my heart & head.

Sorry to hear the BS at work - you'll be on Mat leave before you know it! Are you going to look for a new job when you're back to work? You taking the year off?
Yes, show us the painting!!!


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Ya it's terrible, I had no real idea at the time but my mom I'm pretty sure suffered from postpartum depression too, when we had this convo she told me that for the next year she's send us to school and just cry all day everyday. So sad. And I forgot to mention that my anxiety has a lot to do with that time because I was like her main support. She used to talk to me which isn't something a little kid can deal with or comprehend. So I've always felt that big pressure to keep her together and solve all our families shit. Ugh... Anywho it's interesting how these events affect everyone. And barb I don't know of they ended up trying again... It was probably the final straw in their marriage, they're still together 'for the kids' until my youngest bro is graduated.. So frustratingly unhealthy.. All the mc's were prior and then they adopted my youngest brother a few years after they lost her...
> 
> Otherwise, I'm good, work is an absolute shit show and its frustrating. I've had a few days off and I just hate coming back to this. Short staffed and way too many complicated patients. You can't even feel good about the care you give... Blah I've started painting some decorations for the nursery so that's some zen time I have planned, inspired by barbs classes! Lol I can post a pic if you guys wanna peek at the first one!

Talia, I hear you completely on the family issues. My mom overshared a lot when my Dad left and that was a lot to hear/deal with at 13 years old... I am very glad they didn't say together for us because we would have been in an even worse place than we were - and it was BAD. Luckily my mom found my step dad (hello online dating lol) and for 15 years she has been with the person she should have been all along. My mom also suffered a miscarriage but not recurrent to my knowledge or to any level of trauma like your mother experienced. She did admit to me that she had an abortion at 18 - she didn't tell me this until a couple years ago. I was glad she shared that with me. It was a hard decision for her but that was the time when your parents disowned you and kicked you out. Not many options. 

Would love to see some pics of your nursery/painting - do share! xo


----------



## Petzy

I never told my mum about my chemical. I guess I didn't want her to worry about me because I knew I would be ok eventually. If I didn't have you guys, it would be a different story. Very grateful xo


----------



## Petzy

Since barb has an updated (lovely)
Office picture I thought I would post a live office pic myself haha!

Edit: Woops this is sideways sorry girls hahaha.... better luck next time
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Since barb has an updated (lovely)
> Office picture I thought I would post a live office pic myself haha!
> 
> Edit: Woops this is sideways sorry girls hahaha.... better luck next time

LMFAO nice side ways photo :) 
Yes, office photo - how did you know?! LOL


----------



## natjenson

Wow lots to catch up on ladies....have to run a few arrays so will be back very soon tonight...:) 


Wow meg you are hot hot hot.lol...even if you are sideways lmao....
Thankyou barbs for letting everyone know my Internet troubles :thumbup:
Back sooooon.
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Since barb has an updated (lovely)
> Office picture I thought I would post a live office pic myself haha!
> 
> Edit: Woops this is sideways sorry girls hahaha.... better luck next time
> 
> LMFAO nice side ways photo :)
> Yes, office photo - how did you know?! LOLClick to expand...

lol that blazer sure sends an office signal haha


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Wow lots to catch up on ladies....have to run a few arrays so will be back very soon tonight...:)
> 
> 
> Wow meg you are hot hot hot.lol...even if you are sideways lmao....
> Thankyou barbs for letting everyone know my Internet troubles :thumbup:
> Back sooooon.
> :) :) :) xxx

pmsl now that I look at it its pretty dreadful.. Oh well its Friday and I am wiped haha. 

Sorry about your computer issues Nat.... hope to hear from you soon xoxo have a good day hun!:hugs:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya tough times in every family for sure! Nice way to surprise your friend I would hit the roof! Lol I don't know if I like this pact lol.. More waiting for squinters... But I guess they could be glaring pink at 11 dpo! I'll be watching! Yay Internet Nat and loving all the updated pics... I should too, my avatar is over a year old, me and oh never think to take pics together. Here's the start if my lion king project.. There will be 5 all together!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh and re: the job I did pick up a casual position doing flu immunization that I'm hoping will take up the rest of the fall/ winter. I'll probably look for a new job coming back from leave but will probably keep this postpartum gig just for the experience and hours etc!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yeah i'll join the pact and not test til 11dpo it will be better for me in the long run it might save my sanity lol x


----------



## natjenson

Wayyyyyyhayyyyyy.:) 



So glad to be back my petals....woop woop.

Well whata week it's been eh.
So glad the weekend is here...I am finally able to relax a little now.

So a cycle update for ya.....
The witch got me - yesterday....so I'm cd 2 already.
Really glad to be rid of that cycle....I hated what was happening and then tests to top it all over just send me into a right downer....
So on to another I guess...but I have a good feeling this time..:)
Last cycle I didn't even have that.

Well so much has gone on..tats- new pics- all sorts lol....

Barbs I gotta say that your tattoos are great...I love the owl and the Aries sign...and your daughters name is beautifull.iv never heard it before so it's nice that it's not a common name too.i like uniqueness...
I was quite pissed about my Harry's name....nobody! Had that name and then the flaming Harry styles came along and now all the mothers are using it...I liked that it was a rare name and now it's not :( ....but hay ho...

And I am loving the pic of your friends send off she looks sooooo shocked lol...bless her...I hope the night went as well as it could and that you all had a great time...
I am soooo up for this pact..I'm actually excited eeeek....no testing..Yaye...I'm last in the line so I will be needing yours guys help here lol...
WE CAN DO IT THO! I know we can....lets just pretend there is no such thing as pg tests..PG tests? What are they? oooooo!

Meg...have you had that phone call yet love?? Sorry if you have already said and I missed it.
They would be crazy to let you slip through there wings right?....
So your not testing this cycle till 11dpo?...not long to go then....that would be soooo cool if we all do this AND we get our bfp's. oh how I truly hope we do.:) 

Natalie....your back tmr right? Hope you had a great time away...I have a good feeling about you...I hope this is it for you this month love.if it's not then atleast you can soak up the sun see and sangria on your next trip and really enjoy yourself...I bet it will be hard without oh tho...I would hate that lol...

Talia...I am sooo sorry what your mom had to go through too...and I too have been that child...the one who's ear is always open..lthe hand that's make kind work and the mind that solves ALOT of everybody else's problems with no time for my own...
I had to grow up VERY early and altho I am great full for this I wish I could have been more of a "child"
Lol I think this is why I am such a ditz now...the child inside of me never left lol...that air of immaturity still lingers lol...
However I understand what it must have been like for you talia having to be soo grown up so young ..looking back at it does help but also dosent if you still get peeved with things...I still do this...I get angry with stuff I suppose I shouldn't let bother me but we can't help that right?...
Your mom is sooo lucky she has you -you are a lovely lady and have a heart of gold love...
I love you your theme too...how sweet...:) 

Momma...your tat is cute I like that...so your near fertile days I see...Yaye good luck momma...I'm rooting for ya.:) 
You too meg.:) 

Well sooo much to go on about but I'm sure if you lovelys wanted to read a novel you wouldn't be on here reading my post ha ha ha...lol..

So for now I shall say my temporary goodbyes for the night...I am about to go for a run with my mums dog- in the rain...at 9pm lmao...CRAZZZZZY ...

Talk about crazy? Hay Ashley where are you love?.....hope you are ok.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Yaye Natalie's on board...momma??. So can you do it you crazy poas chick? Lmao..

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Ya tough times in every family for sure! Nice way to surprise your friend I would hit the roof! Lol I don't know if I like this pact lol.. More waiting for squinters... But I guess they could be glaring pink at 11 dpo! I'll be watching! Yay Internet Nat and loving all the updated pics... I should too, my avatar is over a year old, me and oh never think to take pics together. Here's the start if my lion king project.. There will be 5 all together!

Love that theme Talia... so sweet! And its a fun project for you to do.

So are you just working part time hours then for now? Im jealous! haha! I thought about going into nursing in 2nd year University... but I stuck with Health Studies


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Yeah i'll join the pact and not test til 11dpo it will be better for me in the long run it might save my sanity lol x

Whoop whoop!!! we will hold you to it! 11DPO put those tests away and get distracted -I am right behind you Nat :)


----------



## barbikins

Go team 11dpo!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Since barb has an updated (lovely)
> Office picture I thought I would post a live office pic myself haha!
> 
> Edit: Woops this is sideways sorry girls hahaha.... better luck next time
> 
> LMFAO nice side ways photo :)
> Yes, office photo - how did you know?! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> lol that blazer sure sends an office signal hahaClick to expand...

haha I actually only wear a blazer cuz I love it. we dont have to dress up at all at work. I wanted to dress up yesterday a bit ;)


----------



## barbikins

OurLilFlu said:


> Ya tough times in every family for sure! Nice way to surprise your friend I would hit the roof! Lol I don't know if I like this pact lol.. More waiting for squinters... But I guess they could be glaring pink at 11 dpo! I'll be watching! Yay Internet Nat and loving all the updated pics... I should too, my avatar is over a year old, me and oh never think to take pics together. Here's the start if my lion king project.. There will be 5 all together!

Oh wow, you're awesome! What a GREAT job! :thumbup::flower:

11dpo, we'll see a positive if we're pregnant. That's how we'll roll ladies....:happydance:


----------



## natjenson

Barbs I like your blazer it's smart...kinda gets you "into the roll" 
I did that when I worked from home some years ago....lol....I would get up and make an effort to feel "more work like" mood.it works tho dosnt it lol...
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Petzy said:


> Love that theme Talia... so sweet! And its a fun project for you to do.
> 
> So are you just working part time hours then for now? Im jealous! haha! I thought about going into nursing in 2nd year University... but I stuck with Health Studies

Thanks!! I'm pretty proud of it! Hope the rest turn out as well. 

I have been a casual float in postpartum since graduation in April I've applied for at least 50 jobs for a temp, part or full time positions with no luck.. I did recently pick up that second casual job... So that's nice. Over the summer I've worked close to full time but its nice that I can pick my own schedule and cancel shifts if I need a day off or an appt. but no benefits which sucks...


----------



## Nataliieexo

8dpo and still feeling nothing......at least i have nothing to obsess over lol x


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Wayyyyyyhayyyyyy.:)
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to be back my petals....woop woop.
> 
> Well whata week it's been eh.
> So glad the weekend is here...I am finally able to relax a little now.
> 
> So a cycle update for ya.....
> The witch got me - yesterday....so I'm cd 2 already.
> Really glad to be rid of that cycle....I hated what was happening and then tests to top it all over just send me into a right downer....
> So on to another I guess...but I have a good feeling this time..:)
> Last cycle I didn't even have that.
> 
> Well so much has gone on..tats- new pics- all sorts lol....
> 
> Barbs I gotta say that your tattoos are great...I love the owl and the Aries sign...and your daughters name is beautifull.iv never heard it before so it's nice that it's not a common name too.i like uniqueness...
> I was quite pissed about my Harry's name....nobody! Had that name and then the flaming Harry styles came along and now all the mothers are using it...I liked that it was a rare name and now it's not :( ....but hay ho...
> 
> And I am loving the pic of your friends send off she looks sooooo shocked lol...bless her...I hope the night went as well as it could and that you all had a great time...
> I am soooo up for this pact..I'm actually excited eeeek....no testing..Yaye...I'm last in the line so I will be needing yours guys help here lol...
> WE CAN DO IT THO! I know we can....lets just pretend there is no such thing as pg tests..PG tests? What are they? oooooo!
> 
> Meg...have you had that phone call yet love?? Sorry if you have already said and I missed it.
> They would be crazy to let you slip through there wings right?....
> So your not testing this cycle till 11dpo?...not long to go then....that would be soooo cool if we all do this AND we get our bfp's. oh how I truly hope we do.:)
> 
> Natalie....your back tmr right? Hope you had a great time away...I have a good feeling about you...I hope this is it for you this month love.if it's not then atleast you can soak up the sun see and sangria on your next trip and really enjoy yourself...I bet it will be hard without oh tho...I would hate that lol...
> 
> Talia...I am sooo sorry what your mom had to go through too...and I too have been that child...the one who's ear is always open..lthe hand that's make kind work and the mind that solves ALOT of everybody else's problems with no time for my own...
> I had to grow up VERY early and altho I am great full for this I wish I could have been more of a "child"
> Lol I think this is why I am such a ditz now...the child inside of me never left lol...that air of immaturity still lingers lol...
> However I understand what it must have been like for you talia having to be soo grown up so young ..looking back at it does help but also dosent if you still get peeved with things...I still do this...I get angry with stuff I suppose I shouldn't let bother me but we can't help that right?...
> Your mom is sooo lucky she has you -you are a lovely lady and have a heart of gold love...
> I love you your theme too...how sweet...:)
> 
> Momma...your tat is cute I like that...so your near fertile days I see...Yaye good luck momma...I'm rooting for ya.:)
> You too meg.:)
> 
> Well sooo much to go on about but I'm sure if you lovelys wanted to read a novel you wouldn't be on here reading my post ha ha ha...lol..
> 
> So for now I shall say my temporary goodbyes for the night...I am about to go for a run with my mums dog- in the rain...at 9pm lmao...CRAZZZZZY ...
> 
> Talk about crazy? Hay Ashley where are you love?.....hope you are ok.:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat! So Sorry that AF got you but I'm glad that you're feeling positive about this cycle! I hope you had a good run last night too It helps to destress a lot.

Whoop 11dpo club haha


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> 8dpo and still feeling nothing......at least i have nothing to obsess over lol x

Haha same. I'm 6dpo today and Nothing at all except a few small pangs here and there. Zzzzzzz lol 5 days to go for me haha


----------



## Petzy

I hope everyone enjoys their Saturday! I am off to do some cleaning around the house and then going for lunch and a manicure with my sister. And I plan to come home and watch a chick flick and put my feet up LOL.


----------



## Nataliieexo

3 for me not long at all really x


----------



## barbikins

Sounds like a great Saturday Meg! I'm in my PJs still being lazy. I ought to grocery shop, cook dinner & then chill.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have a long drive home then chinese with oh tonight i cant bloody wait lol x


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies cd3 ...yawwwwnw lol....

I'm in my sweats too...just having a lazy time of it...did cook a monster bolognese tho..mmmm yumm..:)

Gonna watch some crummy tv tonight then have a long hot soak in the bath.

Nataliee hope you had a safe journey home love :) 
Meg did you here from your job yet?:) 
Barbs what cd are you?:)
Ashley where you at lol :)
Momma how are you :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Im home :D and just realised my tests are crap and have shadow lines so just ordered some more if they arent here by tuesday i will have to use a crappy one until they arrive :) x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Boo so jealous! At work today but waayyyy less crazy! I'm bored actually!


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Im home :D and just realised my tests are crap and have shadow lines so just ordered some more if they arent here by tuesday i will have to use a crappy one until they arrive :) x

Hukhmmmmmm!!!! Nataliee! Lol....tut tut :nope: you tested?? 
:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

No just when i looked into my drawer i realised i only had the crappy ones i am holding off until 11dpo :) x


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> No just when i looked into my drawer i realised i only had the crappy ones i am holding off until 11dpo :) x

Lmao only jk ing...just checking lol...:thumbup:

You can do it nat.:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Yay so good we made this pact! Life will be better. 

Nat I am...CD7.....boring!!!!
Dinner sounds great! I'll be making a vegetable soup tonight. Need warm and comforting. Its rainy out. 

Yawn....I could sleep ALL day.


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies cd3 ...yawwwwnw lol....
> 
> I'm in my sweats too...just having a lazy time of it...did cook a monster bolognese tho..mmmm yumm..:)
> 
> Gonna watch some crummy tv tonight then have a long hot soak in the bath.
> 
> Nataliee hope you had a safe journey home love :)
> Meg did you here from your job yet?:)
> Barbs what cd are you?:)
> Ashley where you at lol :)
> Momma how are you :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat we love bolognese! Make it a lot yummmmm xx

No word on the job blahhhh next week I better hear!

Just got home bout to veg in front of tv for awhile lol


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> No just when i looked into my drawer i realised i only had the crappy ones i am holding off until 11dpo :) x
> 
> Lmao only jk ing...just checking lol...:thumbup:
> 
> You can do it nat.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Haha good I was worried you broke haha


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Yay so good we made this pact! Life will be better.
> 
> Nat I am...CD7.....boring!!!!
> Dinner sounds great! I'll be making a vegetable soup tonight. Need warm and comforting. Its rainy out.
> 
> Yawn....I could sleep ALL day.

I know Barb this rain Is making me sleepy too. Parked in front of tv with a Little vino lol.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Raining out here too!! But it's kinda nice!


----------



## Nataliieexo

There was a tiny red spot on the toilet paper when i wiped i've convinced myself it was already there though lol x


----------



## barbikins

Lol Natalie I've had that too. If it's a red dot, its likely just the paper. Its happened a few times for me lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Its stupid how toilet paper has random red dots on it lol it doesnt do us any favors.


----------



## barbikins

Ya I was really confused when I first saw that... I don't SS anymore
...it just drives me bananas lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

I can see me inspecting the toilet paper before i use it now lol i havent really ss until last night with the red dot haha 2 days til testing and i am not feeling great about it to be honest.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Im sending oh for 25miu tests incase i need them even if i dont i will probably use them.....i have no self control its not bothering me having to wait until tuesday though. Oh is harping on for me to test today but i have told him no lol bless him i know he wants it as much as me x


----------



## barbikins

Its so early and test results more reliable later on. Good for you for telling him you are waiting!!!
Funny he is so eager...my husband never asks me until I get my period. He used to ask or say "maybe you're pregnant" but after all this time waiting it becomes cruel.

I am still wondering if I'm going to opk or not....


----------



## Nataliieexo

I didnt get my bfp last cycle until 10dpo and even then i barly saw anything with fmu and smu it was obvious so i will stick with smu when testing. It is wierd hes so eager i thought i'd be being eager all on my own lol i prefered it that way its only me that gets dissapointed and i had wanted to spare him the pain of a chemical aswell if it happened x


----------



## Petzy

Hi gals ...7dpo.... Yawn!!

Had some cramping last night deep In my abdomen for about 20 min. However I am not holding on that. Or anything. I have learned my lesson 10x over...

It's a nice Sunday and DH and I are doing some house chores for a bit before we go out for lunch xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have just had a massive sunday dinner i feel like i have gained a stone lol been looking in the pregnancy test area i am so jelous of them, i've also not long recieved some disturbing news and i am in complete shock over it. 

Other than that i am just lazing about with oh x


----------



## barbikins

Natalie, you can do it! Be strong!! lol

Ooo bad, disturbing news?! You've got me intrigued.

I'm relaxing for the most part too. I've got a few things to get done today but nothing excruciating. We did our Home Depot run today - still working on getting our basement apartment ready. We had a couple come by yesterday to view & she loved it! The guy seemed to too. I am just waiting to hear back & hopefully with a rental application all filled out! FX


----------



## nimbec

Hi all just a quicki to say I'm still thinking of you and spreading lots of baby dust your way!!! Life is so busy now I hardly get time to read & post but hugs to you all!! 

Barbs & petzy hang on in there xxxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...cd4 ...VERRRRRRRY boring...but nice all the same.:) 

Hope all is ok with you all...nat I hope your bad news is not too bad love :) 
Well done for not testing love...proud of you :thumbup: lol...
I have a loooooooooooong way to go yet lol...like at least 19 days or so lol...I'm last on the list :( lol...
Meg how you holding up there with the no testing you got like 3days left right?:)

Well it's been raining here too and it makes me feel sooo tired....no rest for the wicked tho...been spring/autumn cleaning today...my back aches soo bad :(
I need a a sumo to walk on me lmao...

Well I'm off to go and eat some pizza now....oh talking of food...iv lost 3 kilos in 10 days :happydance: woohoo....I feel great for it too:) 
Only 9kilos to go and I'm as happy as a pig in shite.lol...

Well I keep checking in on you all...especially you nat!...you done soo well so far love.:thumbup: keep up the good work he he he...:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

nimbec said:


> Hi all just a quicki to say I'm still thinking of you and spreading lots of baby dust your way!!! Life is so busy now I hardly get time to read & post but hugs to you all!!
> 
> Barbs & petzy hang on in there xxxx

Yaye nimbec :thumbup: I often wonder about you love...I hope your ok ...:flower:
Babba must be around 4/5 months now right....uh oh lol...the crawling will start anytime soon if not already ...good luck with that...non stop running around lol...such a proud moment tho.
Thankyou for checking in on us all...we have a new pact...no testing till 11dpo! Doable but hard lol...

Well hope you and baby are ok and well...:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah i just realized that this testing pact is against everything in the thread title! Hahaha! 
I like it though, I feel like the vibe of the thread is a whole lot more relaxed, it must feel nice, or at least I hope it does!


----------



## barbikins

There, title changed ;) LOL
Honestly just need my sanity for as long in the cycle as possible. SO if that means I decide to test at 11dpo then I only have 4 days to obsess. I'm going to try & go longer but we'll see!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well testing tomorrow, i'm not feeling to well today feeling sick and got a bit of a upset stomach and am freezing, not feeling enthusiastic at all i just want to sleep x


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Well testing tomorrow, i'm not feeling to well today feeling sick and got a bit of a upset stomach and am freezing, not feeling enthusiastic at all i just want to sleep x

:hugs: hope you feel better soon nat. It has got much colder this weekend hasn't it...I'm in my onesie as I speak lol...
Hope your ok love...you get some rest love ok....and can't wait to see your tests tmr too eeeek.:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...I'm feeling excited about this cycle...I did a tarrot card reading online yesterday and this is what my first card said...woop woop...
I underlined that part that I find quite interesting...

Maybe it means I will conceive at the end of the summer...which is THIS CYCLE! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## natjenson

Hi meg I was thinking last night about your cramping that you had couple of nights ago that lasted for 20 mins......I too had some sharp but mild cramping...yep we are on the opposite ends of the spectrum cycle wise but I know why this is happening to us...wink wink ( :) thankyou barbs :thumbup: ..) 
:happydance: 

Basically it's all good.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

nimbec said:


> Hi all just a quicki to say I'm still thinking of you and spreading lots of baby dust your way!!! Life is so busy now I hardly get time to read & post but hugs to you all!!
> 
> Barbs & petzy hang on in there xxxx

Nimbec! This is so bizarre as I was scrolling through the posts and before I got to yours I thought of you and wondered how you were! So good to hear from you.. thanks for the message and I am so glad little Harrison is doing well :) xoxo check in again soon!:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi meg I was thinking last night about your cramping that you had couple of nights ago that lasted for 20 mins......I too had some sharp but mild cramping...yep we are on the opposite ends of the spectrum cycle wise but I know why this is happening to us...wink wink ( :) thankyou barbs :thumbup: ..)
> :happydance:
> 
> Basically it's all good.:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

lol oh man I hope it is good but I cant hold onto any thing anymore!! It always fails me... lol


----------



## Petzy

Hi all... well DH and I ended up having the best day yesterday..

We went to Port Dover for half the day (its a little beach town on the lake about 45 minutes away - its awesome); had lunch, walked the beach and then played mini putt (DH won - only by 1!! lol)

Then we drove all the way to Niagara falls and went for another walk, the casino again (lost this time haha) and out for a great dinner.... I was so sad to come to work today lol it was the best Sunday...

8DPO today, nothing to report at all. I can test Thursday! BUT I am going to try to wait until Friday to test with my FRER.. we will see. If I am spotting then like I was last time I will try not to test at all. 

Fingers crossed I hear back about the damn job today ughhhhhh

xoxox how is everyone??


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok ladies I am officiallt cd 12 today! I have an increase in cm..dtd last night and it was semi painful. Those r good signs for me!! Maybe o will actually cone on cd 14-15 this cycle..yay!! Cpl more days and I shall b in the tww!! I soo feel o comin..and signs r perfect..my sex drive is increasing, cm(lots) and cramps r begining..only crappy thing is I have a terrible chest cold..:( dtd kinda blows seein I am not to sexy rt now..lol coughing and stuffed up nose..lol I even make a sqeeky nose from my nose when I breathe..lmao! Good thing my dh "said for better or worse" haha..hope u all have great day..wana see lots of bfps this cycle..wldnt it h awsome if we ALL got one!?


----------



## Petzy

Yes momma lets think positive!! xx best of luck


----------



## Petzy

Barb I thought the name of the thread was changed lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok ladies..I have a question..I have been takin robitusin for two days to relieve my chest congestion..is it safe to take after o? Its the only think helpin me right now..lol without it I wld prolly b sooo congested I wld end up in doc. So u think its ok to keep taking? Like after o?


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok ladies..I have a question..I have been takin robitusin for two days to relieve my chest congestion..is it safe to take after o? Its the only think helpin me right now..lol without it I wld prolly b sooo congested I wld end up in doc. So u think its ok to keep taking? Like after o?

yes of course - if you need it for this cold keep taking it.. it shouldnt affect your chances that I know of.... dont suffer if you dont need to!


----------



## barbikins

Crap - I wrote this long reply & then I hit the wrong button & its gone. I HATE THAT!!!

Hi Ladies :) ...happy Monday!
Meg, your weekend sounds great! We had to do a lot of domestic stuff so not too much fun. Very low key & lazy for me though.
Tomorrow a g/f & me are going to check out TIFF :) Going to get dressed up & go for cocktails in hopes to seeing a celebrity...hehe..

Momma, good luck!!! I hope this is it for you.
The ONLY thing I'm going to warn you is that you have to be careful with the ingredients & make sure it doesnt dry up your mucus...right now it's critical. Please read this: 

What kind of Robitussin is used to improve cervical mucus?

One should buy the plain kind with no letters after it. The only active ingredient is guaifenesin, and it contains 100 mg per teaspoon. It is very important to avoid the versions that contain decongestants as those may dry up cervical mucus. Also, there is some conflicting information about whether dextromethorphan, the DM in some cough medicine names, may be linked to birth defects such as neural tube defects and cleft palate.


As for sex drives...brings me to a good topic of conversation.
Since we started Trying in early 2012, each month that's passed my sex drive has kept declining. Sex for me has become TTC rather than sexual enjoyment. In the beginning of my cycle, I have some urges but most of the time I'm thinking about timing & what CD I am...and after Ovulation, My sex drive hits like -10....poor hubby. And poor me!!!
I want my drive to go back to a normal level some how. Maybe it's not possible yet. But anyhow, how do the rest of you ladies feel?

xo


----------



## barbikins

PS: I wouldnt worry about the birth defects in your TWW...I think that's more for when you're pregnant & further into your pregnancy.
A lot of TTC woman use this cough syrup for the CM.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I've thrown out the shadow line tests and i have nothing to test with other than a 20miu until wednesday/thursday when my other tests arrive lol i have no choice but wait until tomorrow to test even if i didnt have willpower lol i decided i cant be bothered with shadow lines if i dont see a obvious line its not there lol x


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Crap - I wrote this long reply & then I hit the wrong button & its gone. I HATE THAT!!!
> 
> Hi Ladies :) ...happy Monday!
> Meg, your weekend sounds great! We had to do a lot of domestic stuff so not too much fun. Very low key & lazy for me though.
> Tomorrow a g/f & me are going to check out TIFF :) Going to get dressed up & go for cocktails in hopes to seeing a celebrity...hehe..
> 
> Momma, good luck!!! I hope this is it for you.
> The ONLY thing I'm going to warn you is that you have to be careful with the ingredients & make sure it doesnt dry up your mucus...right now it's critical. Please read this:
> 
> What kind of Robitussin is used to improve cervical mucus?
> 
> One should buy the plain kind with no letters after it. The only active ingredient is guaifenesin, and it contains 100 mg per teaspoon. It is very important to avoid the versions that contain decongestants as those may dry up cervical mucus. Also, there is some conflicting information about whether dextromethorphan, the DM in some cough medicine names, may be linked to birth defects such as neural tube defects and cleft palate.
> 
> 
> As for sex drives...brings me to a good topic of conversation.
> Since we started Trying in early 2012, each month that's passed my sex drive has kept declining. Sex for me has become TTC rather than sexual enjoyment. In the beginning of my cycle, I have some urges but most of the time I'm thinking about timing & what CD I am...and after Ovulation, My sex drive hits like -10....poor hubby. And poor me!!!
> I want my drive to go back to a normal level some how. Maybe it's not possible yet. But anyhow, how do the rest of you ladies feel?
> 
> xo

Taking a break from the TTC "routine" is a big one... spice things up again! Maybe get something sexy if DH likes lingerie? or maybe woo him with a nice dinner and some wine followed by non-timed BD? I have made a huge effort to keep the sex very regular and fun. We BD all cycle long... its hard to stay close when you arent being intimate often. I find anyways... and the above stuff (or whatever "inspires" you two) should be a regular thing... We are morning people lol so its easier to find the time haha.. at night we are often tired. We (TMI) are also fans of "toys" and we have a few that we use regularly. Makes a huge difference. Just some food for thought! I dont want to DH to feel like a sperm factory. It would not feel good if the roles were reversed.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ahgod this week is taking a turn for the worst and its only monday i was informed this afternoon that my cousins baby was developing without a brain and well it didn't end well she was only 12 weeks x


----------



## barbikins

OMG...that's just TERRIBLE news, Natalie. I'm so sorry for you & your family.
That's just devastating. Poor girl. :(


----------



## OurLilFlu

Alright hopefully I don't miss anything... 

Nat, that card seems very telling of the near future or your bfp I think! Really good vibes from that reading for sure!!
Momma, not sure about robitussin, I usually hear ppl using mucinex for cm and obviously congestion... But the info posted seems just,,, use the plain stuff and I wouldn't worry about using it past o... 
Meg, sounds like a wonderful Sunday!! Jealous!! I was working came home and vegged out! Hope you hear about this damn job, they're really making you wait!
Good luck with testing tomorrow Natalie and that is absolutely terrible news about your friend... Just devastating, I hope she will be strong and continue on with her dreams of a rainbow when she's ready... 
Barb, I too did not see the name change but I though maybe I had to refresh the page or something! We're hearing all about TIFF in the news etc, I think it would be sooo fun to go and try to celebrity spot! I have no words about sex drive but I def can sympathize because I have absolutely zero sex drive and its mostly uncomfortable and barely satisfying... Boo I feel bad for oh... During ttc you dtd often or at least in good intervals and since its been like walking thru the desert... And it's just disappointing in a way because I used to initiate a fair bit, even more than oh sometimes and now I never do and feel like I'm constantly declining cuz I'm sore or tired or queasy etc... Poor guy! Anyways he seems to understand but I def feel we're losing some of the intimacy for sure. Yuck hope it picks up soon lol


----------



## barbikins

Thanks for the tips, Meg!
I think there are other reasons my drive is lacking too - like my hubby's turned very lazy. So most of the time, I'm not ready to go when he wants me to be. Anyway I need to put an end to that one b/c that's no fun.
But I do try to do things to get in the mood & like you suggested. 
My drive dropped badly after Aida passed (obviously) & then we were TTC 5 months later. I do feel a little depressed most of the time too. So I know it's more to it than just TTC. I'd like it to be how we were before I was pregnant - we did it like rabbits. It was insane at times. But he's also gotten extremely lazy on his part of things. So I think I'll need to point that out.


----------



## mommaplus05

The robitusin im taking is the plain kinda..it has no dextro in it..its all guifi...:) hopefully I can get rid of this damn cold..


----------



## barbikins

Talia, when I was pregnant I had NO sex drive. It totally went 'bye bye' & my hubby was horrible about it. He kept coming onto me like he hadn't had sex in for ever. So it got stressful for a while...and yeah poor him but really, poor us who have to be pregnant LOL
Anyway he did back off eventually...I dont' know what it will be like once I'm pregnant again but I believe I am going to be paranoid given our experience before and sex may not be as much in the cards.

My drive was OK for months when we started but slowly started to go down, down, down. Sex is seen to me as a way to make a baby more so than pleasure too. 
I need to find a way out.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I get it about the 'lazy' part... They seem to think they can just waltz over and get it on... Not quite lol yes it's def not just poor him, being pg is the shit end of the stick in many respects! Oh the things we do. Hope you can find a way to get thru to him and out of he sexy time slump! But hey as long as it gets the job done, I'm sure we'll take it ;) go bfp!


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Ahgod this week is taking a turn for the worst and its only monday i was informed this afternoon that my cousins baby was developing without a brain and well it didn't end well she was only 12 weeks x

Oh Natalie I am sorry that is awful. :(


----------



## Petzy

I am worried about sex drive when pg... I tell myself I want to try to with some regularity but I know that its really hard and I dont know what I am in for. But I am concious of it and going to try to make the effort.... I am lucky in that my DH isnt lazy... he has a highhhhh sex drive so is a big initiator although I can be too when I am fertile haha.. he doesnt mind. It is stressful to think about it though. We conciously work at it so there arent "slumps" so to speak but its easy for those to happen... they happen to everyone.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I know its awful :( it makes things more scary for me aswell, ive ended up eyeing up clearblue digital ovulation test i am considering...i'm always looking at something lol my stomach feels wierdly heavy and full today i dont feel unwell any more but i still feel like i hate the world so i have my jarmies on and im staying like this until tomorrow lol x


----------



## natjenson

Oh Natalie that's awfull I'm soooo sorry about your friend :( 

Momma.....I'm with barbs on the robustine...she got it all in one in her post...:thumbup:

Barbs...this is a difficult one isn't it...oh and me are surfing a rough patch right now too so it's even harder...
But yeah I get what you mean..ttc is soooo not sexy...we have gotten into a place where when initiated he asks what cd are you now...total killer! Lol
Being in the rut that we are in is sooo awkward too..
.and even when the deed is done I just think hmmm math time....numbers and posibillitys run through my mind - again - totall killer.
I feel a distance lately like oh is up for it when it's not "time" but is suddenly very tire when it is...grrrrrrr lol...

Right now I would like one of those flashy pen things that men in black have...wipe the mind of numbers and info and just enjoy sex again lmao...

And talia...as for sex during pregnancy - well lol....it gets even more uncomfortable the further along you get...for BOTH of you...you'll find dh may go alittle wierd about it when you get into your 3rd tri...they feel like it's a strange experience then....by then you sort of want it ALOT too but once into it it feels nice but unable to swing from the chandeliers...ha haha....then when babba is born you may want to temp again to catch fertile time so no oooopsies happen...you'll both be tired and YOU may feel like it's the last thing on your list of things to get done lol....
It may even swing the opposite way and you can't wait to "get back to normal" again ...:)
Good luck with that Hun.:flower:

Ha ha Yaye meg...toys...:thumbup: sounds kinda fun.....I used to run a business and sell toys and lingerie lmao...called fantasy fashion....
Nice little money earner...looooong story why I do not run it now but lets just say the business went to shite when I stopped running it.ha ha their loss!

So me and oh are going to watch iron man tonight and he is taking me for a lovely dinner on Wednesday ...
Ooooh what's TIFF?....celebrates? Fun.:) 


Momma hope you feel well again soo...soooo sweet what hubby says about for better or for worse...very true tho.:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Natalie, one more day! You can do it! Hope you feel better xo

Yeah its the slumps...after 4 years it aint going to be hot & heavy eh?

My hubby has a massive sex drive too but he some times seems to forget that for a woman it's not an 'on/off' switch...its like a volume button...have to dial it up from 0 to 10...lol


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Natalie, one more day! You can do it! Hope you feel better xo
> 
> Yeah its the slumps...after 4 years it aint going to be hot & heavy eh?
> 
> My hubby has a massive sex drive too but he some times seems to forget that for a woman it's not an 'on/off' switch...its like a volume button...have to dial it up from 0 to 10...lol

haha well put Barb :):thumbup:


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Ha ha Yaye meg...toys...:thumbup: sounds kinda fun.....I used to run a business and sell toys and lingerie lmao...called fantasy fashion....
> Nice little money earner...looooong story why I do not run it now but lets just say the business went to shite when I stopped running it.ha ha their loss!
> 
> So me and oh are going to watch iron man tonight and he is taking me for a lovely dinner on Wednesday ...
> Ooooh what's TIFF?....celebrates? Fun.:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey nat - that's really neat you used to have that business! Hehe I bet you got good discounts lol...

TIFF is the Toronto International Film Festival.. all the celebs are in town for red carpet premieres all day all week - so Barb is hoping to bump into Brad Pitt... hey Barb that should help 'inspire' things in the bedroom haha!!

That's nice you and DH are going on a date! We do that a lot, its important - I am sorry you are going through a rough patch. I have been there trust me. You are welcome to post or private message any time about it I would be glad it stick my nose in any time lol

xoxo


----------



## Nataliieexo

Whats the sensitivity of frer? X


----------



## barbikins

FRER is published around 20miu but has been known to pick up at 12.5 & even as low as 6 or some thing crazy. ....I think the consensus is that it's less than 20miu.

Why?!?!?! Did you cave?!

Awesome business, Nat! I would have fun with that :)
Maybe I should introduce some toys too...hrmm..
I like a bit of kink but my hubby is not so kinky. He would be open to some bondage but he'll never do it himself. Bo-ring.


----------



## Nataliieexo

No just my friend tested with one and she thought she saw something but by the time she could show me it was past the time limit and there was a line but i was dismissed it as a evap since it was way past the time frame the thing is she has 4 cheapies with evaps on too. 

I couldnt test i feel so ill it would be to much hassle for me squinting at lines lol plus i have no frers i wont get any unless i need one x


----------



## natjenson

Wow that's sounds awesome...film festival....so I guess we might see this on our screens on gmtv...(good morning tv)

So barbs...have you tried the tantrick on hubby...it does really get them going...or have them in fits of giggles...either way you either end up have a "great " night or a laugh which puts the fun back into things...


Meg thankyou for your advice love..:hugs:
Yep oh and I are having a little bit of a rough patch...we're working on it now but he's in my bad books for quite a while.:gun: :trouble:


Yes the business...well it was all fun I suppose...hard work too phew lol...
Some of the things I found myself packing up tho...gave me the giggles....
And when we had to make new orders we would come across things that would make grown men cry bahahaaa....
And the freebies...kind of nice...wow come to think about it we made a killing in the business lol...
Why did I Ever let it all go :dohh:...oh yeah the moron that I was in business with was total robbing nob head!....I wanted nothing to do with tax fiddling and squirrelling pure honest living was supposed to be the idea ...so I walked away...:thumbup:

Yaye.....nat only 12 hours untill testing to go my dear...woop woop...:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

I've not tried tantric ever...I find that I would laugh a lot & find it sill & go "just do me"...lol!!!!

I giggled at your emoticons - the guns LOL....that guy best be afraid of you!!!

Natalie, do you have a cold or why don't you feel good?
Will you have your new tests by tomorrow?! First of us all for testing !WHOOP

Meg, when can you test again? Friday?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> FRER is published around 20miu but has been known to pick up at 12.5 & even as low as 6 or some thing crazy. ....I think the consensus is that it's less than 20miu.
> 
> Why?!?!?! Did you cave?!
> 
> Awesome business, Nat! I would have fun with that :)
> Maybe I should introduce some toys too...hrmm..
> I like a bit of kink but my hubby is not so kinky. He would be open to some bondage but he'll never do it himself. Bo-ring.

LMAO Barb - we are taking this very seriously aren't we??


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> FRER is published around 20miu but has been known to pick up at 12.5 & even as low as 6 or some thing crazy. ....I think the consensus is that it's less than 20miu.
> 
> Why?!?!?! Did you cave?!
> 
> Awesome business, Nat! I would have fun with that :)
> Maybe I should introduce some toys too...hrmm..
> I like a bit of kink but my hubby is not so kinky. He would be open to some bondage but he'll never do it himself. Bo-ring.

Once you get out of the comfort zone it becomes much easier... at first I was like AHHHH and now its all second nature lol. DH gets mad because I often wont BD without toys haha and he is like hey! Aint I good enough?? LOL - Work on DH a little I don't know what man wouldn't come around to some kink! haha


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I've not tried tantric ever...I find that I would laugh a lot & find it sill & go "just do me"...lol!!!!
> 
> I giggled at your emoticons - the guns LOL....that guy best be afraid of you!!!
> 
> Natalie, do you have a cold or why don't you feel good?
> Will you have your new tests by tomorrow?! First of us all for testing !WHOOP
> 
> Meg, when can you test again? Friday?

Thursday is 11DPO for me. I may wait till Friday morning though. 12DPO should be the nail in the coffin either way and avoid guessing right? Later BFP's aren't so common after 12DPO.... may help me avoid multiple testing since I only have one FRER. 

We are going away for the weekend so I would like to know before we leave after work on Friday. 

Ughhhh will I be strong enough? Only time will tell lol


----------



## barbikins

HAHA Meg, funny! OK I guess I need to get into the new age.
Point is, it takes more for us & if they wont do it then we have to right? HAHAH
OK point taken. I can be modest at times. In fact I do better if a guys kinky & into toys from the get-go than introducing it. Then it feels this awkward phase LOL


----------



## Nataliieexo

No i had a bit of a upset stomach this morning i felt sick until i had something to eat then my back started to hurt and from then my whole back hurts and i feel alll achy and tired, no im hoping they come tomorrow though they arent due til wednesday i have a 20miu i will torture myself with tomorrow morning lol x


----------



## barbikins

Hrm maybe you're coming down with some thing. I hope you feel better xoxo
Get some fresh ginger & boil water & make a tea. It's great!

You can wait for FMU :) doooo it!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I think i am, i hope its a 24 hour thing, i can do it :) less than 12 hours lol x


----------



## barbikins

You CAN DO IT!!!! Go to sleep a bit early so morning comes fast :) bwahaha.
Like xmas morning.


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I think i am, i hope its a 24 hour thing, i can do it :) less than 12 hours lol x

wooooooooooooo you can do it!


----------



## Petzy

Well I think I am going to make this for dinner tonight... wish me luck it turns out ok lol.

https://www.kitchentreaty.com/the-best-macaroni-cheese-ever/


----------



## OurLilFlu

Mmmm looks delicious! I live macaroni and cheeezzzeeee! And bacon, top it off!


----------



## natjenson

Woop woop yep nataliee you can do it...10 hrs to go..and you'll sleep through the majority of that.:happydance:

Good luck with the dinner tonight meg :). Yummmmmeeeeeeeeey.


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I dont think i will sleep well its been taking me ages to sleep the past few days and last night i kept waking myself up shouting in my sleep and i woke oh up a few times aswell, i hate it i get a fright because it takes me ages to register it was me shouting so for a breif period i think its someone else x


----------



## barbikins

Noodle and cheese are awesome! Wish I wasn't lactose intolerant :(


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well my test was bfn other than a shadow line/indent that was a 20miu x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ok i was feeling ok abouy the bfn and then a email comes to my phone from baby centre informing me i am 8 weeks pregnant today......now im annoyed because i should have been but instead i am looking at a blank test....i need to find out how to turn the emails from them off :/ x


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Ok i was feeling ok abouy the bfn and then a email comes to my phone from baby centre informing me i am 8 weeks pregnant today......now im annoyed because i should have been but instead i am looking at a blank test....i need to find out how to turn the emails from them off :/ x

Awe nat...I'm sorry about the bfn and the email alert...this happend to me too back in February...it sux big time...:( 
I had to get oh to find a way to stop the alerts bc I couldn't bring myself to do it...
I'm not sure but at the bottom of the email there should be a link to say " stop alerts" or unsubscribe.

Fx for your double pinkys tmr instead nat :hugs:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have no tests unless they come in the post tomorrow, i'm not fussed it would be easier to wait for af x


----------



## natjenson

So this morning i feel myself stressing and worrying again...i have been trying to tell myselfthat i wont do this anymore...what will be will be right?...so i find m myself clutching at straws again....i even worked out how many days i have been on this thread...221 days to be exact...
221 day in your ladies amaizing company all be it. :flower:
But I daren't work out how many days it's been ttc tho :( ....
How much of my life has been taxed by waiting to concieve....I was with my ex for 7 yrs...and altho it wasn't a priority back then we still tried all the same...I have been with pete almost 10 yrs now and the past 7/8 years have been nothing but ttc...
So basically I realise today "where has my life gone?" What did I do throughout my 20's?
:dohh:
I guess I am panicking but at the same time I am trying to remain HOPFULLY about this cycle...
This cycle feels different to me...am I imagining it? Idk....but either way I have to hold on to this as its all iv got...hope...and you ladies...and oh boy idk where I'd be without you all...you da bestest...:hugs: 
Thankyou all sooo much...your a great support .

So it's cd 6 today...and I am waving goodbye to af and in 4 days I will be opking again...this I can't bare to stop...I'm not ready to yet...I will get the gitters lol...

Sigh.....I'm sorry I had to vent..oh just dosent get it...well he dose but he dosent - get me girls?....

So I will be back in later ...I'm off for a nice dinner with mil tonight yummm....
Tmr is date night....excited about that.:) 
Oh and iron man 3 was great last night...I love tony stark...he's sooo funny.

Take care ladies...:hugs: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I've decided to get back on the diet and hope if i lose another couple of pounds i might ovulate earlier next cycle if a bfp isnt meant to be this cycle, it gives me something else to focus on x


----------



## mommaplus05

Cd 13 here!! Strong (very strong) o pains this mornin, they usually last like 3 days so not sure which of the three days I actually drop the egg so last day of pain I usually call 1 dpo. Today is pretty ouchie. Definately on my left side, this side is usually the most painful. No ewcm, but I dnt always have that, but I defo have lots and lots of slippery cm..cervix is super high and wide open!! Im definately in o phase..which is great!! I seem to b back on my 27-28 day cycles, I guess last month was an odd freek of nature event for me but I back on track! Yay!. I think my not o'ing spell mmay have been to my weight..I hear not enough fat can cause annovulation so I been slowing increasing my calorie intake. Damn cold is still there..was kinda tough tryin to hold the (u know) in there while im coughin. Lol we dtd twice last night!! Haha back to back. I was soooo in the mood, the first time was for ttc the second was for fun..lol im exhausted today, stick hackin, and nose all stopped up!! But I am suprisingly happy..I feel confident I have my timing dwn perfectly..we dtd on cd 11 and 12 and intend to go again this eve and tomorow just to b sure.. good luck to all my ladies!!!! We have to see some bfps this go round!! Good luck and baby dust to all of u!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

So this just raised my confidence a bit. All my charts say I shld o on sept 11-12th..well that wld put my due date on june 6th...but wats funny is my two youngest boys were born on june 8th!!! Haah wldnt that be sumthin!!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> So this morning i feel myself stressing and worrying again...i have been trying to tell myselfthat i wont do this anymore...what will be will be right?...so i find m myself clutching at straws again....i even worked out how many days i have been on this thread...221 days to be exact...
> 221 day in your ladies amaizing company all be it. :flower:
> But I daren't work out how many days it's been ttc tho :( ....
> How much of my life has been taxed by waiting to concieve....I was with my ex for 7 yrs...and altho it wasn't a priority back then we still tried all the same...I have been with pete almost 10 yrs now and the past 7/8 years have been nothing but ttc...
> So basically I realise today "where has my life gone?" What did I do throughout my 20's?
> :dohh:
> I guess I am panicking but at the same time I am trying to remain HOPFULLY about this cycle...
> This cycle feels different to me...am I imagining it? Idk....but either way I have to hold on to this as its all iv got...hope...and you ladies...and oh boy idk where I'd be without you all...you da bestest...:hugs:
> Thankyou all sooo much...your a great support .
> 
> So it's cd 6 today...and I am waving goodbye to af and in 4 days I will be opking again...this I can't bare to stop...I'm not ready to yet...I will get the gitters lol...
> 
> Sigh.....I'm sorry I had to vent..oh just dosent get it...well he dose but he dosent - get me girls?....
> 
> So I will be back in later ...I'm off for a nice dinner with mil tonight yummm....
> Tmr is date night....excited about that.:)
> Oh and iron man 3 was great last night...I love tony stark...he's sooo funny.
> 
> Take care ladies...:hugs:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hi Nat!

I guess that brings us back to the whole "living in the NOW" idea right? We have to enjoy the day to day life... its so sad - even tragic! - to think that we just spent so much time waiting and wanting time to pass... we miss so much in between. Its ok to TTC of course but there are many weeks inbetween dates where we need to live in the today and not the tomorrow. I am working hard on that. It feels good. I don't want to miss out on anything. We only get one life, right?

Have fun at date night tonight! xx


----------



## Petzy

And Natalie I am sorry you got that email about your due date.... that is just not fair. I didn't do that when I got my BFP - I didn't really have enough time - I would definitely wait at least until bloods are confirmed next time :) Makes it a bit easier. Sorry about the BFN today but there is still time :D


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Cd 13 here!! Strong (very strong) o pains this mornin, they usually last like 3 days so not sure which of the three days I actually drop the egg so last day of pain I usually call 1 dpo. Today is pretty ouchie. Definately on my left side, this side is usually the most painful. No ewcm, but I dnt always have that, but I defo have lots and lots of slippery cm..cervix is super high and wide open!! Im definately in o phase..which is great!! I seem to b back on my 27-28 day cycles, I guess last month was an odd freek of nature event for me but I back on track! Yay!. I think my not o'ing spell mmay have been to my weight..I hear not enough fat can cause annovulation so I been slowing increasing my calorie intake. Damn cold is still there..was kinda tough tryin to hold the (u know) in there while im coughin. Lol we dtd twice last night!! Haha back to back. I was soooo in the mood, the first time was for ttc the second was for fun..lol im exhausted today, stick hackin, and nose all stopped up!! But I am suprisingly happy..I feel confident I have my timing dwn perfectly..we dtd on cd 11 and 12 and intend to go again this eve and tomorow just to b sure.. good luck to all my ladies!!!! We have to see some bfps this go round!! Good luck and baby dust to all of u!!!

Hey - Good luck - sounds good Momma - Get BD'ing haha!! :) Sounds like you will have great coverage xx


----------



## Petzy

Hiya Ladies

Well the mac and cheese turned out PERFECT - Honestly that recipe is fab you must give it a try! Sorry about your lactose intolerance Barbs...... that sucks!!!! yes I did crumble the bacon too - amazing... loved it !

9DPO today... little pangs here and there in my abdomen and little pangs in my boob's too... I know both mean nothing. yesterday I did have a LOT of cm, but since AF isn't due until Monday Its not a positive sign yet. Could dry up anytime!

We will see what Thursday or Friday brings....


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> Hiya Ladies
> 
> Well the mac and cheese turned out PERFECT - Honestly that recipe is fab you must give it a try! Sorry about your lactose intolerance Barbs...... that sucks!!!! yes I did crumble the bacon too - amazing... loved it !
> 
> 9DPO today... little pangs here and there in my abdomen and little pangs in my boob's too... I know both mean nothing. yesterday I did have a LOT of cm, but since AF isn't due until Monday Its not a positive sign yet. Could dry up anytime!
> 
> We will see what Thursday or Friday brings....

Whoo hoo..9 dpo! Ur gettin close to testing time... hope u get a bfp! How long is ur lp? E u testing at 11 dpo?


----------



## barbikins

Nat, hun, I agree with Meg. It's the living in the 'now' that is important. I don't know what it was, or was it that I just finally had enough, that I decided to try to live in the now & to enjoy life again. I hope you can find that path. It just takes ONE step...
You are so early in your cycle, please don't feel down about it. All you can do is keep trying every month. Nothing else. This is one thing in nature we can try to tweak & force but if it wont happen, it won't. I certainly don't think it'll take you 7 years...you did get pregnant even if you did miscarry. I would think it would be good if you could go in & check your hormone levels. Make sure your progesterone & estrogen & everything are up to par....your doctor will do this right? Also, I think you should switch doctors. Get a second opinion. You shouldn't be turned away because you already have a child. This would never happen here in Canada, why would it happen in the UK? I think it's your doctor's opinion that is stopping you.
Anyway, just breathe, relax & enjoy life again...focus on your family, on Pete...on getting things back on track. And go from there....whilst having sex...maybe less focused on TTC. I am still struggling to tear away from using OPKs. That might be very hard but I'm going to try!

Natalie, I had this happen where I went in my 'junk' folder & accidentally saw "you are now 24 weeks" & it crushed me. The reality of that Chemical that I try to push out of my head. It's just not easy. You can send it to your spam folder like me so you don't have to see it pop up if you can't figure out how to cancel it. But you are strong, you can do it. XO

Meg, nice to hear dinner went well! Lactose Int. SUCKS BIG TIME! Aww well, what can we do? Nothing.
SO tonight I'm going out w/my g/f & hoping to run into some celebrities but we'll see. I am just excited to go have a girls night out.
My art class got cancelled because there's not enough participants :( So I am trying to sign up for another class but I'm not hearing back from them. it's pissing me off. I might have to go to the office directly today if I hear nothing by this afternoon. 

Yay Meg, you're almost there!
Two more days to go! Or Friday :)
I had a dream last night that I tested w/two FRER & both turned positive. One was lighter than the other which confused me in my dreams. And I was walking down some street to go get my hair cut & saw these Maternity stores & I was so tempted to shop but so hesitant given my history but I thought 'screw it, this is happening'.
Ugh I hate these dreams. It makes me feel like it might happen but it means nothing at all.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Yay Meg, you're almost there!
> Two more days to go! Or Friday :)
> I had a dream last night that I tested w/two FRER & both turned positive. One was lighter than the other which confused me in my dreams. And I was walking down some street to go get my hair cut & saw these Maternity stores & I was so tempted to shop but so hesitant given my history but I thought 'screw it, this is happening'.
> Ugh I hate these dreams. It makes me feel like it might happen but it means nothing at all.

I hate those dreams too...... they are the worst. I have had so many of them. DH even has them!! ughhhhhhhh

Good luck getting your art class sorted out! :thumbup:


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Ladies
> 
> Well the mac and cheese turned out PERFECT - Honestly that recipe is fab you must give it a try! Sorry about your lactose intolerance Barbs...... that sucks!!!! yes I did crumble the bacon too - amazing... loved it !
> 
> 9DPO today... little pangs here and there in my abdomen and little pangs in my boob's too... I know both mean nothing. yesterday I did have a LOT of cm, but since AF isn't due until Monday Its not a positive sign yet. Could dry up anytime!
> 
> We will see what Thursday or Friday brings....
> 
> Whoo hoo..9 dpo! Ur gettin close to testing time... hope u get a bfp! How long is ur lp? E u testing at 11 dpo?Click to expand...

I think my LP is somewhere between 12-13 days or so... I don't temp so I am going off of my OPK's.... my cycles are usually 28-30 days or so. So it varies a little.

I will test Thursday or Friday. Maybe I will use my IC on Thursday and the FRER on Friday. I don't know what to doooooooooooooo I don't want a BFN :( Even though I expect one.


----------



## barbikins

Meg, hang in there lady! I hope you get your bfp.
It's so hard, isn't it?

My cycle's are 30/32/33 days depending on the month.
That's why I use OPKs b/c I never know how long my cycle will be & I don't want to miss Ovulation.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, hang in there lady! I hope you get your bfp.
> It's so hard, isn't it?
> 
> My cycle's are 30/32/33 days depending on the month.
> That's why I use OPKs b/c I never know how long my cycle will be & I don't want to miss Ovulation.

I'm the same.. mine used to be like yours but now 28/29/30 most of the time. Although last month it was 27... after that damn spotting ugh.

I find it so weird that I am gearing up to test and feeling anxious but totally expecting a BFN as if a BFP isn't at all possible... like why would I test then? so strange.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg,

My Ovulation ranges from CD15 to CD18/19...the 18/19 is very odd and doesn't occur often but you can see why I OPK. More I think about it I think I'll use OPK this weekend to be sure of when I O'd but then not test.

Well hun, you are hopeful. That's why you're still anxious & want to know. Because you're hopeful it's a bfp. And it might be! You never know :) EEEP.


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....thankyou sooo much for your kind advice and words today...I guess I got a bit panicky again...I just kept thinking what if this cycle doesn't work again.how much more can I take...I won't give up but It really does put a strain on me...
I have OCD....cleaning and numbers....the numbers are BAD for me...I have to count everything in my head...considering I am shite at math too lol...
I got to thinking about how much of my youth I have lost ....there's no point on dwelling on it-it's gone but I have this figure in my head that haunts me daily...the big 40....ahhhhh.....ok it scars the life out of me...it's creeping at away at me....and ok I don't look it but I do worry that I am focusing on this nasty age too much lol...I mean what's the big deal right?...40 isn't that bad surely lol.....fack it...I am bricking it lmao....
So I worry that I will waist my 30's aswell as I have waisted my 20's....the best of our years and I am giving it all away to focusing on what I feel I have to fight for...

Fight? Why is everything always a fight?.....ok so I feel abit rottin today...I'm sure tmr I will kick myself for this lol....

Barbs....I got to thinking....I DO need to see a different doc...I will give my gp one last chance...if she doesn't give me results I will have to move surgary s...I can't afford to be fobbed off like this...
And defo a good Idea...getting my e and o checked too...I worry my e is too high in lp stage...
I think this bc I have the classic symptoms of the change in the tww.....night sweats skin break outs...emotional...headaches...
Defo not the change but signals that e is on the high side...I take the b6 to boost prog and it's working bc I have noticed my temps going along with the doses I take but I also noticed a change around pre fix stage too...it's just not adding up some /most cycles...
So yep defo need this checking again.
And whilst we are on the subject of supps.....I notice that I feel sooooo tired after I take my maca now....not the desired affects nor what it's supposed to do....
Iv been on it for 4 consecutive months now...I only take one a day as it upsets my tum if I up the dose.

Today I have felt some very heavy feelings down there...and soe sharp twinges in. He left hand side too...ha ha look at me ss - I haven't even o'd yet lmao...

So I need to get back on the "life " horse... Check! :thumbup:
I should find something to do with myself really...I have this routine...it gets a little tedious really but on with it I must go...I need to squeeze a little something else in the too...
Maybe join a club of sorts maybe.
Hmmmmmmmm what to do eh.lol

I may even look at some college courses to take...now THAT'S. an idea.:) 

Sorry I'm being such a downer ladies...I need a firm kick up the behind lol...tmr I will be back on top form.fx. Lol...
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ha ha Yaye...the Canadian Toronto film award sneak peak in on my telly...and meg Charlies on !!! :) wink wink...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Nat, I think you've got the right idea that you need to keep yourself busy. Especially that you're home with Harry, you don't have a 9-5 job away from home that keeps you busy & distracted. So yes, do some thing for yourself.
Why do you think I signed up for art classes? Sure, I want to do them but it's a distraction & keeping busy. I need to do it or else I'll go crazy.
Also I am down to taking certain supplements but I cut down on a lot of them. I just can't be bothered. Maybe some did some thing good but really? Anyway. I'll just focus on Acupuncture, TCM & relaxing...keeping busy. Not obsessing. Baby steps...I need to keep turning that corner to find happiness again. I just can't go on like this near 2 years later.


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Ha ha Yaye...the Canadian Toronto film award sneak peak in on my telly...and meg Charlies on !!! :) wink wink...
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

ohhhhh Charlie!! my BF lol

Sons of Anarchy premieres tonight... Talia will you be watching!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup... I may have ignored the call to get called in to work for the evening partly because of SOA! And I wanna go swimming... I've been so irregular with my exercising, any tips?


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Yup... I may have ignored the call to get called in to work for the evening partly because of SOA! And I wanna go swimming... I've been so irregular with my exercising, any tips?

Talia it's 45 today here with humidex! Major heat wave. I have a pool but I am hiding inside where it's cold lol. 

I bought a treadmill almost 2 years ago. Best investment ever. I watch TV shows and even entire series on it and I've lost 30+ pounds. I fluctuate with use - some weeks more than others but overall I am pretty regular. Swimming is supposed to be the best whole body exercise ! You could join a swim exercise class? You are pg so I assume its more so to keep fit and your body moving ??

And I totally think its acceptable that you are staying home to watch SOA haha


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya the public pool by my place has drop in deep water aqua size and its pretty good, every evening.. I suppose I just need to make sure I go and not get lazy after supper. 
I think I would do the same watch series while on the treadmill... Our place is way too small though. 

Jeez that's HOT it's finally cooling off a bit here, like not scorching summer anymore but still t shirt and short weather


----------



## natjenson

Hi nat :) 
How are you feeling today ? Any better? Fx you are feeling better.:flower:
Did you test again yet?

Barbs did you get to see mr Pitt??. :) 

Meg test day tmr Yaye.:) ...

Well cd7 for me today....looking forward to date night tonight...:) 
It's been such a long time since oh and I did anything out together..might have a nice steak tonight...or even something chickeny....hmmmmm what to have...

Hope you are all well me dears...back later....I may post a pic of the dress I am wearing tonight...it's sparkly...I love sparkles...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yeah with a 10miu and there was only a shadow line its bloody stupid, its been on all tests ive used surely i cant have any hcg in my body after the chemical :S even my frer had a shadow line its driving me insane x


----------



## natjenson

Nat maybe it might be worth getting your gp to do some bloods....to to check out your bloods...there other types of hormones they measure when they want to check betas and hgc...I know they are arses here in the uk about getting bloods done but if you take in your tests and explain that it's really doing your head in and knowing will help the ttc process....knowing where you stand is important isn't it.

I'm sorry your tests are doing this too you...this is why I got so upset last cycle bc I just got sooo sick of it.

I really don't think you still have hgc left after the chemical...:thumbup: 
The only way that could have happend is if your levels were super high and it's just taking forever to go,...do you have a slow metabolism nat?....not that it matters bc the hgc should be gone by now.:thumbup:
But a slow met can affect how long it takes ...

I think you have a good plan there nat with the weight loss ...something to focus on...how do you do it nat....do you diet- what sort of diet are you on?
I'm on the Scarsdale....-ha ha not tonight tho...I'm going to eat my lil socks off...wth one night won't hurt will it.lol...

Iv desided I will use 20 miu's from now on...I will have some backup 10's so I if I get a line then I will use one of theme o see if it's a genuine line or not....a good plan but there's always something to throw you off isn't there lol...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Okies..im cd 14 still habing o pains but cm has all dried up. So u think I shld count today as 1dpo? I believe actual o was cd 12 or 13 but i was still (wet feeling ) up until today..watcha think? Safe to say today is 1 dpo? If so it wld put my cycle right back to 27-28 days like normal...lemme know ladies..:) sorry bout ur shadows natalie..I wld defo get some bloods done to see wats up..I have heard some woman have a normal low hcg in there body all the time so maybe ur test s r picking it up? Idk..I wld go have hcg done at doc to see ..good luck. :)


----------



## mommaplus05

So I am noticing today that the o pain is in my left side and today its more of a burning? Thinkin its possibly fluid from o'ing? Im pretty sure today wld b 1 dpo..let this tww begin!! I have dtd everyday for past 4 dats. Lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ive just checked cm and had browny/reddy blood only a little bit mixed in so im expecting af tomorrow now i took another test just before i checked and there was another shadow/barly visable line x


----------



## natjenson

Nat is af due tmr?...


----------



## Petzy

Nat - I hope you had a great date night! What did you order? Did you and Pete have a nice time? xx

Natalie -I am sorry about your crap test... sounds like AF may be coming with your spotting - you are due for AF tomorrow?? Did I read that right? seems early?

Talia - I didn't watch SOA - I don't get FX ugh! But I will be watching it tonight for sure! :) Watched the Boardwalk Empire premiere instead.. good show. But it's no Charlie!! lol

Barb - How was your celeb spotting? Any dreamy stars?? haha... Hope you had fun!

Well, 10DPO today... boobs are officially sore when I get up with no bra on - ouch. Same time as usual so I am not feeling optimistic.... Nothing else going on other than a mild pang here and there in my abdomen.. a little bit of cramping.

I may use an IC tomorrow am... not sure yet. I don't want to use my FRER until 12DPO because it should be accurate then right? ughhhhhhhhh dread!!!

So I had a dream that Macklemore (the rapper) was my boyfriend and he was a pretty amazing boyfriend haha.... I have a big crush on him so It must have haunted my dreams LOL!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Im due af any day i didnt know how long my lp was. So if i start bleeding tomorrow that makes my lp 13days right? at least its been a regular cycle i guess i feel crampy now aswell x


----------



## Nataliieexo

And no nat i just stay within 1400 calories and try to get to the gym x


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies! CD11 Over here & crickets. I should be Ovulating around CD16 so...5 days to go! I am thinking I will test over the weekend to at least get my O right. It's not stressful so why not right?!

Nice dream, Meg LOL...too funny.
I'm sorry to hear you feel like you're out. You never do know however. It's the progesterone that causes your PMS & its the same for pregnancy symptoms. Yes, at 12dpo you should have a very clear answer. Let us know what you decide!

And no, didn't go celeb spotting - friend wasn't feeling well & we postponed to today but she bailed on me. She's still sick. SO I booked myself in at the Ritz spa for a massage where I could totally run into a celebrity..possibly...and I'm going to walk about & have some fun on my own. We had the SD over tonight & honestly I'm just not in the mood for romper room tonight (haha). I really wanted to have some girlie fun tonight. Ugh anyway - party of 1!

Natalie, I'm sorry to hear that AF is on her way :(
I hope you will see your bfp again soon. I believe you will...you got pregnant right off the bat so I don't think you'll have trouble.

Momma, w/o tracking your O it's so hard to say but I've read that once your CM dries up then you've O'd...so you can go with an educated guess of 1dpo. Why not?!

Nat, how was your night with Pete? Hope you had a great time! And how are you feeling today - I hope you're in better spirits.
I will check out that diet you're on & see what this is all about :)
I'll respond to your email this week - It's been so busy to sit down & write out a big email but I haven't forgotten!

I have my appointment tomorrow with the new RE! I'm hoping he has some thing good to say. I just don't want to hear "yep well, nothing we can do. good luck". You know? I want to hear some thing different. Like they can fix me!
Tomorrow I'll see my TCM Practitioner too & we'll see if I'm ready for fertility herbs. I certainly hope so. Fingers crossed. I was gassy/bloated at the end of last week but I think I ate smth my stomach didn't agree with. This stupid stomach! Anyway she says the fertility herbs will make me very bloated/gassy so better that I'm not already. But I just want to move on with the show! So we'll see...


----------



## Petzy

Barb looking forward to hearing how that appointment goes :) I really hope its positive too

And nothing wrong with a party of one lol - I do that sometimes!! A massage sounds great... doing something for you :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Im not 100% sure i even ovulated so i will see what next cycle is like for me, it looks like a 28day cycle for me and 12day lp i think i dont know how you work that out if i ovulated cd16 and 12dpo today, if i wake up tomorrow and am cd1 that makes a 12 day lp....confusing lol x


----------



## barbikins

I wanted to share an article I read yesterday about unexplained infertility.
I tried to find the article to just paste but was unable to. 
Basically the concept is to visualize yourself getting prepared for a baby. Rather than thinking "it didn't work this time, I'm not pregnant, what if I'm not pregnant" to think of yourself as pregnant & even expose yourself to the baby isle at the stores. Start planning in your head. It even suggest buying baby socks or some thing visually to look at daily that will get your brain/body & instincts into baby planning mode.

The woman who wrote it says that a lot of woman end up getting pregnant when they start an adoption process because they flip into baby planning mode. Your body becomes inviting for a baby, chemically it alters things in your brain & body.

Anyway just an interesting thought. Thing of yourself as pregnant & act like you are. What do you girls think? I'm actually going to do it this month!
And I'm going to start some meditative visualizations throughout my cycle. It's been proven to work!


----------



## barbikins

Here is a site that offers audio meditation for each day of your cycle.
It's 15 minutes a day. I've heard so many great things about visualizaiton & fertility & even in other health situations. Personally, I'm big on alternative medicine. It's helped me on many levels throughout my life. And any of you that really know me by now knows I'll try anything I believe in. Anyway I'm thinking of purchasing this & giving it a shot. 15 minutes to me before bed, meditation - I think I can enjoy that!

https://www.circlebloom.com/get-started/


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oops double post.


----------



## barbikins

Wishing you the best, Natalie!
Just hang in there - your time will come :)
Are you thinking of using OPK or temping to see when/if you're ovulating?
As for Chemical - I had one & my levels went down & I ovulated the following cycle so I don't think it's still that....


----------



## Nataliieexo

Im just using opks my oh doesnt even know i use opks because he thinks thats trying to hard where as i think its helpful so i just do it anyway its not hurting anyone i was relaxed this cycle but i would be completely relaxed if i didnt use opks but i need to know when o happens so i cant drop them x


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I wanted to share an article I read yesterday about unexplained infertility.
> I tried to find the article to just paste but was unable to.
> Basically the concept is to visualize yourself getting prepared for a baby. Rather than thinking "it didn't work this time, I'm not pregnant, what if I'm not pregnant" to think of yourself as pregnant & even expose yourself to the baby isle at the stores. Start planning in your head. It even suggest buying baby socks or some thing visually to look at daily that will get your brain/body & instincts into baby planning mode.
> 
> The woman who wrote it says that a lot of woman end up getting pregnant when they start an adoption process because they flip into baby planning mode. Your body becomes inviting for a baby, chemically it alters things in your brain & body.
> 
> Anyway just an interesting thought. Thing of yourself as pregnant & act like you are. What do you girls think? I'm actually going to do it this month!
> And I'm going to start some meditative visualizations throughout my cycle. It's been proven to work!

If you find the link send away - that is really interesting. I cant see myself buying something though - that is scary to me. But visualizing I can do! Baby aisles? Why not lol.... this sounds very interesting.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Very cool concept barb! Why not give it a shot. It makes sense really so many times those bfps float in when your plans shift from ttc, like with adoption. Maybe it does have something to do with preparing for baby... I love hypnosis / meditating. Very neat! 

And Meg, I watched the last half hour since oh started it before I was back from aqua size... 'twas pretty crazy!!


----------



## barbikins

Meg, I posted the site for the audio files right after that post. Did you find it?
I bought it. There is a 14 day money back gaurantee (although I wont know in 14 days if I'm pregnant???) it should be a 30 day money back garuantee. Anyway like $50.
It's an audio file for each Cycle Day & a special one for Ovulation. My best friend said to me when I was doing IUI that I should visulize the egg being fertilized, etc...that these things do work. Our minds are powerful & I think it helps with stress.
Afterall, think about it...what's more inviting? Thinking "I'm not pregnant...I know I'm not" or starting to prepare for baby mentally/emotionally.

Meg, I hear you on buying a baby item BUT...maybe you could try just with baby socks. Or even just looking at baby stuff at the store I think is enough. 
You know what's funny? The month I had my chemical pregnancy, I was browsing at baby stuff at Winners for my friend's baby & I bought some clothes thinking "I'll have a belly & this will fit great when I'm pregnant" & just started thinking positive. And that's the month I was pregnant. HOWEVER I did have a Chemical.

Anywho - I'm rambling. I'm going to try this. I have baby stuff already at home so I'm going to put this theory to the test & start planning for my unborn baby. Planning the stuff I'd like on Pinterest - just as if I were actually pregnant. Why not?!


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg. This darn cold has seemed to have turned to a horrid sinus infection..my whole face hurts..sucks tryin to fall asleep w ur mouth open sobu can breathe!! Ugghh..ive worked to hard this cycle to go to doc for antibiotics so im gona have to search meds I can take that will b safe in case I get prego during this tww...hey, on the whole visualization of pregnancy before bfp..I am a firm believer of meditation..I doo think that wld work..wen I was ttc number two, my step father( my best friend ever) was a teacher at the school of metaphysics..he walked me through visual techniques to use throughout the cycle. Pre o, u need to visualize ur uterus, what it looks like and picture ur lining getting thicker, and an egg growing healthy to a mature state. Then around o, visualize the rupture and picture the sperm meeting and the whole process of conception...then each day, "feel" w ur mind, the fertilized egg traveling further towards the uterus until it rests and nestles tightly in the wall. But dont stop there...continue ur meditation and a pregnany wld continue..such as baby growing, healthy heart, lungs and such...I used my meditation during childbiirth to picture my cervix opening, and went through every step as a way of hypnotic birth. Unmedication homebirth is what I did w number two..my last baby was an unmedicated waterbirth were I actually delivered him myself. So yes...the steps of visualization and meditation is sumthin I totally believe and trust in..I have lost so much tough w it since my step dad died...:( 4 yrs ago on dec 17..terriblecr accident took him away.. I believe he was wat kept my mother healthy..right after his passing she was diagnosed w stage 4 small cell carcinoma..(nast y fast growing cancer) but 10yrs prior she had cervical cancer that he treated spiritually along w minor surgery and she was cured..so keep the faith cuz u have to fully believe in the whole process for it to work.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Im not sure if i count today as cd1 when i wipe theres blood not bright red but red and there i usually start in the morning full flow so im not sure if i need to count this as cd1 or wait til its heavier? X


----------



## barbikins

Wow Momma, that's incredibly inspirational! Thank you for sharing your story.
And I'm sorry your step-father's gone. How is your mother doing now?

I bought the audio files. They are for each day of your cycle. So I'm going to give this a shot. 15 minutes before sleep - I have that time! 
I believe that we are our own worst enemies & we have the capability of opening shut doors in our minds/bodies if we only believed & worked at it. It's incredible how much we can do for ourselves.


----------



## barbikins

Nataliieexo said:


> Im not sure if i count today as cd1 when i wipe theres blood not bright red but red and there i usually start in the morning full flow so im not sure if i need to count this as cd1 or wait til its heavier? X

I'd say as soon as AF is full force. I usually spot the day before.
I'm sorry she's arrived. Hang in there!


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Wow Momma, that's incredibly inspirational! Thank you for sharing your story.
> And I'm sorry your step-father's gone. How is your mother doing now?
> 
> I bought the audio files. They are for each day of your cycle. So I'm going to give this a shot. 15 minutes before sleep - I have that time!
> I believe that we are our own worst enemies & we have the capability of opening shut doors in our minds/bodies if we only believed & worked at it. It's incredible how much we can do for ourselves.

Thanks barb..and as far as mom, she doin much better..during her chemo and radiation (and brain radiation) she was too dwn to care for herself so I moved her in w me..but now she is 1yr remissikn and drivin me nuts like she used too..lol her hair is finally growing back, her appetive is good. She is just easily fatigued..but doin well considering the type of cancer..the survival rates for her type is only 6% percent after 4 yrs..but she had definately suprised docs so far so praying she keeps recovering..she is only 56..


----------



## barbikins

Oh wow, Momma - 6%? It's incredible if she can recover. 
I really hope she does. My mom has lung cancer. Early stages but we have been estranged & have a bad relationship so I'm not sure how it's going. When ever I ask she either ignores me or she brushes it off.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Argh my hips are in so much pain i am going to think as positive as possible this cycle x


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> Argh my hips are in so much pain i am going to think as positive as possible this cycle x

Im srry af is one way..:( af seems to ruins days on here frequently. But yeah..stay positive and join us in our meditations!! Stay positive and picture them eggys gettin mature for the upcoming cycle..!!:)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> Im not sure if i count today as cd1 when i wipe theres blood not bright red but red and there i usually start in the morning full flow so im not sure if i need to count this as cd1 or wait til its heavier? X
> 
> I'd say as soon as AF is full force. I usually spot the day before.
> I'm sorry she's arrived. Hang in there!Click to expand...

Full flow is always CD1 - not spotting :)


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Wow Momma, that's incredibly inspirational! Thank you for sharing your story.
> And I'm sorry your step-father's gone. How is your mother doing now?
> 
> I bought the audio files. They are for each day of your cycle. So I'm going to give this a shot. 15 minutes before sleep - I have that time!
> I believe that we are our own worst enemies & we have the capability of opening shut doors in our minds/bodies if we only believed & worked at it. It's incredible how much we can do for ourselves.
> 
> Thanks barb..and as far as mom, she doin much better..during her chemo and radiation (and brain radiation) she was too dwn to care for herself so I moved her in w me..but now she is 1yr remissikn and drivin me nuts like she used too..lol her hair is finally growing back, her appetive is good. She is just easily fatigued..but doin well considering the type of cancer..the survival rates for her type is only 6% percent after 4 yrs..but she had definately suprised docs so far so praying she keeps recovering..she is only 56..Click to expand...

Wow Momma - Barb is right - very inspirational... very sorry about the loss of your step father. Your mother sounds like she is doing well in recovery - sending all the positive thoughts to you xoxo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Oh wow, Momma - 6%? It's incredible if she can recover.
> I really hope she does. My mom has lung cancer. Early stages but we have been estranged & have a bad relationship so I'm not sure how it's going. When ever I ask she either ignores me or she brushes it off.

Barb - I am sorry about your mum. I don't see my Dad much either, so I understand in that regard. He had a heart attack in 2007 and when they called me first I was shocked.... I hope she caught it well in enough time.


----------



## Petzy

I just had about 5 minutes of sharp stabbing pain up my va-jay-jay - that was fun!!!!


----------



## barbikins

haha Meg, I've had those!!!! Don't know what they're from.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> haha Meg, I've had those!!!! Don't know what they're from.

I've had it before too. It's always so random isn't it?


----------



## Petzy

So I won Blue Jays tickets in an office pool today for tonight's game... and they ended up being VIP TD Lounge tickets - right behind home plate in private seating.. and they serve you in your seats! Hello bud light lime for me!!! I hope we can make it on time lol


----------



## barbikins

LOL Nice, Meg! Way to score it baller style...no pun intended.
Unfortunately I really dislike baseball....*yawn*...but as long as you're drinking, that's OK :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> LOL Nice, Meg! Way to score it baller style...no pun intended.
> Unfortunately I really dislike baseball....*yawn*...but as long as you're drinking, that's OK :)

LOL I don't follow baseball anymore... when I was younger I loved it - but I played it for 12 years so that's probably why. DH doesn't like to go so I haven't been this year yet! But we are going tonight hopefully lol...

And yes.. i'm sure the beer will help him enjoy himself LOL


----------



## mommaplus05

Well the day is progressing and the o cramps r intesifying and my cm is comin back?? Wth


----------



## barbikins

Meg how was the jays game?!?! I saw Kurt Russell...whoop!

Momma its possible you geared up but didn't O and you're gearing up again. Have you ever temped?


----------



## barbikins

Where is Nat today?! Nat I hope you're OK!!! xoxo


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...:) 
Sorry I was a bit Mia Yesterday...I got to pulling all my kitchen cupboards out to sort and clean and I ended up pulling the cooker out the washing machine out and I got VERY into it....lol...before I knew it a few hours passed and then I realise I had to get myself ready for date night .

So we went for a lovely meal at a favourite restaurant off mine...Greek.
So for starters.(yep starters...idk lastnight lol) i had the garlic mushrooms with mustard garnish and salad then I had the mini steak and peas and mushrooms and tomatoes...and for afters banana split and ice cream....it was all very yum.
I had a glass of rosé and a double bialys on ice..l
Then oh and I desided we would rock up at the cinema...we watched the conjuring...quite a scary film.lol oh was holding my hand and when he got scared I noticed his grip tightened lmao....
Before we went into the cinema we went into the bowling hall which had a bar...I then had three more double bialys on ice...
Embarrassing moment tho...(ha ha one of many) I dropped my drink and they way it fell it all splashed up in my face.ahhhhh lol....
Oh and whilst in the restaurant I wanted the prawn cocktail so whilst ordering it shouted out (have no idea why ) pawn cocktail...I was so embarrassed I changed my mind to the mushrooms instead.lol...
It was one of those :dohh: moments.....I think my ears are playing up bc I keep have loud moments lol...

So iv posted a pic of me in my dress...we got home quite early really...10.30pm...
I won't ever be wearing that dress again as when I got home the back of my dress got caught on the door handle and it ripped.:( ....very annoying....


Meg - I can't believe you haven't tested :thumbup:....you are very strong.:thumbup:
Are surely testing today right? Lol...:) 

Barbs I'm sorry your friend bailed on you...but kirk Russell....! Wow...dose he look as good irl?
How is the ritz? Is it as nice as they say...v expensive there right? 
I love you med plan barbs...it sounds like a great idea to try.positive vibes are always good.:thumbup:

Momma...I'm sooo sorry to hear about your mom and your fil...you are a strong woman and they are so lucky to have an incredible woman in the life to help them through it.
I sure hope your mom gets well real soon.:thumbup:

Nat? I'm sorry af got you....or is it still spotting?...hope your ok love.:thumbup:


Well I'm cd8 today...opks in 2days...I hope to o by tues...fx anyways...

Will be back later...I have to charge my iPad...it's looking desperately low on me lol...take care ladies. Hope all is well today...momma hope you feel better today too.:) 
:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Nataliieexo

Af has fully kicked in cd1 for me, i'm disappointed but so pleased at the same time, i'm pleased because a 28 day cycle is great for me, i think losing weight has made a great difference for me, which is why i'm determined to lose some more x


----------



## natjenson

Ugh nat I'm sorry af got you .:hugs:
And you have done great with your weight loss love....1400 calories tho- that must be hard.do you get dizzy episodes?...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat you look lovely glad you had a good time on your date night :D 

No its not hard really i dont eat alot anymore just a mealtimes, i dont particularaly eat clean either if i can fit choccie into my calories i will, i used to binge eat and was a secret eater aswell, i fall off the wagon but i get back on lol xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

And i am going to poas and see if the shadow lines still there and get someone else to try one tomorrow so i can see if they are a bad batch x


----------



## Petzy

Nat I loved your date night story and your dress is fab!!! Love that outfit you look gorgeous!

Sounds like a fun night. That's a lot of drinks for a non drinker good for
You haha ... Love baileys on the rocks. And rose too!!

Xoxo


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls. Bfn on IC this morning. Did a lot of squinting lol. 

When I went pee there was a bit of pink cm and one teeny red drop. I would think that was a good sign but since I had spotting last month for the first time I actually think its a bad sign. I think I'm out girls. Ill try FRER tomorrow am to confirm.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Fingers crossed the spotting is a good sign, when is af due? X


----------



## Nataliieexo

I've decided no opks until cd11 i usually start cd8, i will opk until my positive goes just to see what happens because last cycle it drove me nuts not knowing what was going on and how long my surge was, postive thinking and lots of bd'ing and a relaxed tww in gran canaria well a week lol x


----------



## mommaplus05

Good mornin gals!! Cd 14 (1or 2 dpo) and still havin o cramps..weird. cm is ehhh come and go but watery wen there.. pain is mostly on left side, still a burning sensation and kinda radiating to my lower back n hips..nips have been super sore since like cd 11-12..glad to b in the tww now I just waitin!!(boring)


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Fingers crossed the spotting is a good sign, when is af due? X

AF should be here Monday if its a 28 day cycle. I range from 28-30 usually but last month was 27. If its 27 again that would make it Sunday.

We will see what the FRER brings.

The only thing that is out of the norm for me is cramping. I rarely cramp. I may get a little pang here or there but they are random. I am pretty consistently mild cramping right now. Not painful or anything. But if its another 27 day cycle maybe that's why.... I hate being so Debbie Downer lol but I may be onto the next cycle...


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I've decided no opks until cd11 i usually start cd8, i will opk until my positive goes just to see what happens because last cycle it drove me nuts not knowing what was going on and how long my surge was, postive thinking and lots of bd'ing and a relaxed tww in gran canaria well a week lol x

Natalie that's a great plan for next cycle! xx


----------



## Petzy

Oh and here is my bfn for your viewing pleasure lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Good mornin gals!! Cd 14 (1or 2 dpo) and still havin o cramps..weird. cm is ehhh come and go but watery wen there.. pain is mostly on left side, still a burning sensation and kinda radiating to my lower back n hips..nips have been super sore since like cd 11-12..glad to b in the tww now I just waitin!!(boring)

woo hoo! welcome to the 2ww lol now try to live in the NOW and not in a two week countdown :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

I had cramping from the day i got my positive with the chemical but im still not sure if that was normal cramping or not so its not really helpful but they were mild and consistent, im not sure how i feel about having a 12day lp i worry its to short i know 10 is considered ok but i still worry lol i am also going to keep out of the pregnancy test area and i still somehow see myself headed to look in first tri section and am left terrified and sad by some peoples posts about possible mmc and mc x


----------



## OurLilFlu

I wouldn't worry about your LP... Since coming off bcp mine was 11 days every time. First tri is a scary place, try to avoid sneaking over there if you can, it's worrywart city and can get you all hyped up for no reason. Your cycles sound bang on and you did get pg once even though it was a chem :(


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yeah thats very true i can concieve i have no idea why i worry. But im not even going in first tri when i do get my bfp i will just worry more.


----------



## Nataliieexo

What pre natals do you all use, i need some and cant choose lol i'm looking at some called fertilcare x


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Oh and here is my bfn for your viewing pleasure lol

:thumbup: its not fully dried, lady! wait for it to dry.
when I was testing out the Ovidrel & I had my very light lines I didn't see it until the pink on the stick was totally gone.


----------



## barbikins

Natalie, better save your worrying for much, much later!
You're still in the beginning phases. They say on average 3 months if you're in your 20s to conceive...& up to 6 months. So don't worry!

I don't use prenatal because it makes me nauseated. I just take supplements on its own. I started taking a regular multi vitamin lately though. And I take folic separate.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Oh and here is my bfn for your viewing pleasure lol
> 
> :thumbup: its not fully dried, lady! wait for it to dry.
> when I was testing out the Ovidrel & I had my very light lines I didn't see it until the pink on the stick was totally gone.Click to expand...

Blahhhhhhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies...:)
> Sorry I was a bit Mia Yesterday...I got to pulling all my kitchen cupboards out to sort and clean and I ended up pulling the cooker out the washing machine out and I got VERY into it....lol...before I knew it a few hours passed and then I realise I had to get myself ready for date night .
> 
> So we went for a lovely meal at a favourite restaurant off mine...Greek.
> So for starters.(yep starters...idk lastnight lol) i had the garlic mushrooms with mustard garnish and salad then I had the mini steak and peas and mushrooms and tomatoes...and for afters banana split and ice cream....it was all very yum.
> I had a glass of rosé and a double bialys on ice..l
> Then oh and I desided we would rock up at the cinema...we watched the conjuring...quite a scary film.lol oh was holding my hand and when he got scared I noticed his grip tightened lmao....
> Before we went into the cinema we went into the bowling hall which had a bar...I then had three more double bialys on ice...
> Embarrassing moment tho...(ha ha one of many) I dropped my drink and they way it fell it all splashed up in my face.ahhhhh lol....
> Oh and whilst in the restaurant I wanted the prawn cocktail so whilst ordering it shouted out (have no idea why ) pawn cocktail...I was so embarrassed I changed my mind to the mushrooms instead.lol...
> It was one of those :dohh: moments.....I think my ears are playing up bc I keep have loud moments lol...
> 
> So iv posted a pic of me in my dress...we got home quite early really...10.30pm...
> I won't ever be wearing that dress again as when I got home the back of my dress got caught on the door handle and it ripped.:( ....very annoying....
> 
> 
> Meg - I can't believe you haven't tested :thumbup:....you are very strong.:thumbup:
> Are surely testing today right? Lol...:)
> 
> Barbs I'm sorry your friend bailed on you...but kirk Russell....! Wow...dose he look as good irl?
> How is the ritz? Is it as nice as they say...v expensive there right?
> I love you med plan barbs...it sounds like a great idea to try.positive vibes are always good.:thumbup:
> 
> Momma...I'm sooo sorry to hear about your mom and your fil...you are a strong woman and they are so lucky to have an incredible woman in the life to help them through it.
> I sure hope your mom gets well real soon.:thumbup:
> 
> Nat? I'm sorry af got you....or is it still spotting?...hope your ok love.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Well I'm cd8 today...opks in 2days...I hope to o by tues...fx anyways...
> 
> Will be back later...I have to charge my iPad...it's looking desperately low on me lol...take care ladies. Hope all is well today...momma hope you feel better today too.:)
> :) :) :) xxx

There you are! :happydance::kiss:
You look lovely lady! Pete is a lucky man!!!
Glad you had such a great time!!!
You are a good story teller, you know that? So funny!

Glad to see you back!

Today I go for my second opinion so I'll either update you guys later tonight or tomorrow. Our appointment is at 12:30pm. FX


----------



## Nataliieexo

I take multi vitamins but it has vitamin a in i'm sure i read thats not good gor concieving or pregnancy i could be wrong i've read alot of stuff its easy to confuse things lol and i take folic acid seperate.


----------



## OurLilFlu

barbikins said:


> Natalie, better save your worrying for much, much later!
> You're still in the beginning phases. They say on average 3 months if you're in your 20s to conceive...& up to 6 months. So don't worry!
> 
> I don't use prenatal because it makes me nauseated. I just take supplements on its own. I started taking a regular multi vitamin lately though. And I take folic separate.

The minimum amount of folic acid you should be taking is 0.4 mcg and all multivitamins have it. Prenatals made me sick a lot of the time in first tri but I found it was better if I took them after I ate. And for prenatals all brands are similar but they usually have 1 mcg of folic acid and extra iron etc


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nat your date night sounded super nice and those embarrassing moments sounded more charming than real stinkers lol 

Can't wait to hear about what this doc has to say, I really hope they suggest another direction to try! 

Vit A in high amounts can be bad in pg, not sure about conception... But I believe that regular multivitamins are safe regardless... Again many ppl take multivitamins and only switch to prenatals when they find out or after their first appt! Alls well!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh right i will continue with them and my folic acid :)


----------



## Petzy

Barb looking forward to your update xx


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!!! Sorry I have been gone...I am addicted to Revenge on Netflix right now!! Hahahaha I can't say we have really tried this month.... But I think we still bd maybe in the time frame!! Just chillin out this month!! Cd 14 or 15 here today... Hope all is well!!! :):)


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Hey girls!!! Sorry I have been gone...I am addicted to Revenge on Netflix right now!! Hahahaha I can't say we have really tried this month.... But I think we still bd maybe in the time frame!! Just chillin out this month!! Cd 14 or 15 here today... Hope all is well!!! :):)

Hey you! Good to hear from you Ashley. Good luck this month - glad to see you are taking it easy!!

Revenge is a great show.. I have seen them all!


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!!! Sorry I have been gone...I am addicted to Revenge on Netflix right now!! Hahahaha I can't say we have really tried this month.... But I think we still bd maybe in the time frame!! Just chillin out this month!! Cd 14 or 15 here today... Hope all is well!!! :):)
> 
> Hey you! Good to hear from you Ashley. Good luck this month - glad to see you are taking it easy!!
> 
> Revenge is a great show.. I have seen them all!Click to expand...

I am almost done with season 1! Sons of anarchy was amazing the other night!!! Love it!! Do you watch breaking bad?? It was crazy crazy the other night!! Haha I have been glued to the tv


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!!! Sorry I have been gone...I am addicted to Revenge on Netflix right now!! Hahahaha I can't say we have really tried this month.... But I think we still bd maybe in the time frame!! Just chillin out this month!! Cd 14 or 15 here today... Hope all is well!!! :):)
> 
> Hey you! Good to hear from you Ashley. Good luck this month - glad to see you are taking it easy!!
> 
> Revenge is a great show.. I have seen them all!Click to expand...
> 
> I am almost done with season 1! Sons of anarchy was amazing the other night!!! Love it!! Do you watch breaking bad?? It was crazy crazy the other night!! Haha I have been glued to the tvClick to expand...

I Love Sons - I will be watching it tonight so no spoilers haha... and Breaking Bad is my fav show... it was awesome this week!! :)


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...how's your evening summing up there? :) 

I think I am coming down with something I feel retched...almost feverish....I hope it's just nothing but I guess I will have to wait untill the mrn and see how I feel then.

Barbs how did it all go at your RE?....I hope it all went well and there is a new plan for you both :thumbup: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies...how's your evening summing up there? :)
> 
> I think I am coming down with something I feel retched...almost feverish....I hope it's just nothing but I guess I will have to wait untill the mrn and see how I feel then.
> 
> Barbs how did it all go at your RE?....I hope it all went well and there is a new plan for you both :thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey nat - Sorry to hear you are sicky!! Feel better hun xoxo


----------



## Petzy

Why do we torture ourselves so much lol? I am trying to convince myself that all these cramps I am having is implantation... ughhhh when I KNOW its not. why oh whyyyyyy lol. I am in better spirits this month though thanks to all of you. I will move onto the next if that's what happens with positivity... xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Im in pain urgh time to get the hot water bottle and paracetamols on the go :( x


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Im in pain urgh time to get the hot water bottle and paracetamols on the go :( x

Awe sorry to hear that nat :hugs:....hot water bottle- ole faithful :thumbup:
Hope that pain goes away love...paracetamols always do the trick for me...if not i got a back up stash of codeine.:thumbup:

How's the weather up in newy love...I hear it's pretty awfull coming our way this weekend :( booooooo to that!...
You go on holibob soon don't you? :happydance:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well I'm off to bedski's now ladies.....my pillow is desperate to feel my cheek upon it...or is the other way around....who cares lol 
Mr zed here I come baby! Wooohoooo...

Night night gals...hope you all get a good sleep tonight too.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Well I still have a cold but felt frisky today..woke up bad cramps but better now..I got a wild hair and went and got tattoed again..lol figured I better dobit now just in case I end up pregnant from this last cycle..I will take pics soon..I have a lil more to have done to it tomorrow eve..:)


----------



## OurLilFlu

I should really get into breaking bad.... I've heard that every episode this season is just nuts! I'm working tonight and I'm just a zombie, hopefully it's an easy night.


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> I should really get into breaking bad.... I've heard that every episode this season is just nuts! I'm working tonight and I'm just a zombie, hopefully it's an easy night.

Oh Talia you really need to!!


----------



## barbikins

OurLilFlu said:


> I should really get into breaking bad.... I've heard that every episode this season is just nuts! I'm working tonight and I'm just a zombie, hopefully it's an easy night.

Breaking Bad is the BEST SHOW!!!!
OMG watch it!!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

OK Girls, ready for a Novel? My RE appointment went very well & I'm so happy I went to see him....we aren't finished yet & we are not hopeless!
Also my TCM Practitioner gave me Fertility Herbs...yeah!!!! So, Crossing my fingers. That & the Acupuncture & the Meditation I hope some thing works out.

OK so from the new RE. Please NOTE: Dr. Redmond was my old RE....Dr. Baratz is my new RE....Dr.R & Dr.B :) tee hee.....

The clinic was great! It's a huge clinic which seems has been established for a very long time. The equipment is way more advanced than Hannam clinic. I even got a monitor for myself so I can see exactly what they're doing/seeing when the ultrasound's being done. It was neat!

Dr. Baratz was great - extremely thorough & asked a lot of questions.


So Dr. B says that as far as everything looks on scan ( I got an ultrasound done) that he sees nothing amiss, from my CM charts, I ovulate fine, my hormone levels are great. He's going to study my results better another time, he just scanned through them at the consult.


He noticed that I had some symptoms (although mild) of a possibility of having Endometriosis. I got blood work done today which he says if comes back positive, then we should investigate further (but don't have to) & if negative, doesn't mean that I don't have it but that it's not that important. He says the only issue is that if I have any Endo, it would just take a lot longer to get pregnant. But I am able to get pregnant. He also didn't say I have Endo but it's just a possibility...but a slim possibility. This would require Laparoscopic surgery...so he said to me that he'll put me on his surgery waiting list (he does the surgery) but I don't have to do it. It is also one of the last steps before IVF...he kind of said that if all other tests fail to prove an issue, it would be worth doing the Lap before spending the thousands of dollars on IVF...but still, he said I don't have to do it.


But anyway the plan right now is to do two anatomic procedures of my uterus. They have to be done separately but in the beginning of my cycle. So one of them is that they put water with dye through my fallopian tubes...similar to the saline test I did but it's with dye. Then he can see even better if there's any reason there is a mild blockage or if the eggs aren't making it down the tubes. He said its better than the sono test I did with Dr. Redmond.


The second procedure is a day 'procedure' that requires me to be sedated mildly so I have to take a day off work & Nathan has to drive me home...it's called the "Camera" test where he puts a camera in my uterus to see if there is anything wrong. He said it's better than an ultrasound - you get to see more. And this goes into the shape of my uterus....there is this dip...which he says is extremely common but when woman get pregnant this 'dip' goes away. he says its possible mine didn't & that could have caused issues with the sac tearing. It's not absolute but one of those things where 'it could be'. So, he said if he goes in with the camera & sees it & identifies it with what he believes it is, he can 'shave' it off & that would take care of any issues in the future. He also said that with my history of the membrane tearing & this 'dip' in my uterus, I'd have to be closely monitored when I get pregnant. 

And then after these two procedures, the next cycle we are going to book in for an IUI medicated with a drug that has less side effects & shouldn't thin my lining called, Ferma. And he will give me progesterone & have me take Baby Aspirin...this thins the blood & encourages implantation. So - I think Dr. R is one of the few doctors who don't use Progesterone right off the bat. Dr. B said its a no brainer to use Progesterone.


Hubby & I both redid all our blood work & Dr. B wants him to do another Semen Analysis so he can have a look at it himself. 

The one thing different between Dr. B & Dr. R is that he himself looks at the results where as a lot of clinics have Technicians who review the results of tests & then convey that message to the doctor's office. Dr. Baratz looks at the specimens himself and does the procedures himself. Him or one of his colleagues are always at the Cycle Monitoring appointments too - so not just the technician. 

I think as a whole, this place feels better than Hannam Clinic. It's more clinical & doctors more hands on. So I hope this helps!

That plus my Chinese Herbs, Acupuncture, Meditation - this baby better be coming!!!


If I get pregnant on my own, I'm to call Dr. Baratz & he's going to put me on progesterone & go from there. 


I think that's it :)


xoxoxox


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oooo! Glad I'm the first to reply!! That is amazing news! A few different ways to go... I'm honestly surprised you haven't had the dye procedure yet! They did it with saline the first time? Hmm i work at a major hospital in Edmonton ( royal Alex ) that has a big fertility program and they do those dye tests all the time! Glad you're getting one! 
The uterus camera test is neat... Oddly shaped uteruses (bicornate and septate etc) are common but ppl def get preggers with them.. Glad they'll be able to see that and treat it a little at the same time. Also nice to see there's a new plan with meds and some more iui on the table! 
Plus the herbals and meditation, it's really looking hopeful and positive! Sounds like a new start and a much more enjoyable experience! Congrats!


----------



## natjenson

Yaye barbs...that's great news.:happydance:
Dr b sounds like an excellent docter :thumbup: 
The part about your uterus...barbs I have a backwards tilted one...and they have said to me it IS much harder to get preggers...but NOT impossible.
When I was pg with Harry I was kept a close eye on and towards the end of the pg they said it wasn't an issue and that it should straighten when I give birth...it didn't tho- it came back worse...my nurse has problems doing my cc smears...she advised if trying for a baby to practice the "all fours " position....to help spermys get to destination..lol.
Oh was pleased to say the least.lol
Barbs I got a real good feeling about this new clinic and dr b....he is VERY thourough indeed...
Barbs I have been on a thread where one of the girls is taking fermera ...she has always given good advice about It .she also takes the prog too...her charts have changed sooo much to adapt to the meds and and her temps are soo promising now- before all the new meds she had a much shorter cycle and temps were very erratic ...
Also she does the ovidril at home herself too.when instructed.

Wow barbs I am sooo relieved you have found this place and such a great dr too...and that with Tcm should be amaizing...I bet you are both over the moon.
So you start a new round next cycle? Or is he going to do more investigations first? Or both?

I can't believe your last clinic took all that money off you without investigating further...it sounds like they were very "thechnical" and not personal...dr b sounds like he is on a personal mission to get you pregnant...which is good he will be more determined to make this sucessfull...

Wow to say that I am relieved for you both is an understatement so how you must be feeling aswell idk...I bet you feel so much more relaxed and hopfull again.
And if your doing your nighttime meditation too - beliving this is going to happen - its all written in the stars for you...everything is going good for you now barbs...
:happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Woop woop .....what a nice wake up post this morning...Yaye for barbs.:happydance: 

We'll ladies I'm cd9 ...I am hitting my fertile stage.....fack yeah! :happydance:
I am feeling so excited today....(in the happy sense) lol....
Opks tmr...not expecting anything till Tuesday tho. And I'm not going to stress about them this time- it is what it is! :)

Wow the difference a day can make eh ladies...I am so pleased for you barbs.:) 

Meg...did you test again today...:flower:
Nat...how are you feeling today? I hope better love :) 
Momma....your 3/4dpi now right?....are you going to wait till 11dpo or are you testing already lol...:flower:
Ashley...what cd are you my dear?...
Talia...I'm sooo sorry your feeling so tired...it will pass soon...I think you may be burning the candle at both ends alittle and you should have some more "me" time love...I get that you got to work but balance is good for you when pg...in a couple of weeks that tiredness will kick your butt big time if you dont rest when you can
Have you got a bump yet? Any movements ?:) 

Well ladies I'm off to my moms today...and the toy store...I am getting Xmas turkey head on and all I have done for the past two days is plan plan plan...lol...I know it's early but I can't rest untill I know exactly how I want Xmas to pan out...and then. When Xmas is done it's plan plan plan for the wedding...woohoooooo :happydance:
First we shall book the date and them i plan to dress shop bc I know I'm going to be a right fussy mare with the dresses...lol welllllllllll it's my Prerogative eh lol

Can't wait to show you all my dress pics...bc I intend to share my ideas if that's ok with you all...
Some of this wedding will be a surprise to to everyone- I intend to keep my lips pursed until the actual day ...that should be fun.

We'll ladies I hope you all have a great day and I hope to check in again later.:thumbup:


:) :) :) :) xxx


----------



## Rona6VDoll

Im with you - have ordered 50 pg tests off the internet and praying they are at home when I get there tonight


----------



## Rona6VDoll

https://nexlson.wissensde.com/1.jpghttps://nexlson.wissensde.com/2.jpghttps://nexlson.wissensde.com/3.jpghttps://nexlson.wissensde.com/4.jpghttps://nexlson.wissensde.com/5.jpgIm with you - have ordered 50 pg tests off the internet and praying they are at home when I get there tonight


----------



## natjenson

Hello there rona doll welcome:) ....what cd/dpo are you dear :flower

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Wow that is a lot of information but it all sounds positive, the doctor sounds great and he really sounds like he wants to get involved and really help you, i love doctors that dont just see you as a patient and extra to there wage, and want to really get involved and help you.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Cd2 snooooze fest over here lol x


----------



## Petzy

barb !! That is very exciting - thanks a lot for sharing all that information with us. Super interesting!! I am so glad it was such a good appointment. I really hope it helped with feelings of hopelessness. He seems to know what he's doing and is optimistic. That's great. Can't wait to hear how the first step goes. Very exciting! When do you go back? Beginning of cycle? Xoxo


----------



## Petzy

Pink streaks this am when wiping and bfn. Exactly like last month I checked my symptoms. AF should be Here in the next few days. Due Monday but AF came early last month too for a 27 day cycle. If its another short one that worries me. We will see. Feeling a bit down girls I'm not gonna lie. I crave being pregnant. I'm ready. :(


----------



## Nataliieexo

Sorry about the bfn and it looking like af will come x


----------



## Nataliieexo

I've set myself a new goal since i waited until 11dpo last time i'm going to push it to 12dpo this time if i can, or maybe 13dpo if i have one and have any sort of will power lol x


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow wow wow barbs..that all sounds fantastic..I thinknthe cofidence of a good doc will help u emotionally a great deal as well as his methods. Very very excited for u. @nat, yay..ur comin bk to the fertile period. Do u opk? (Srry I always forget) lol. Well im sittin at 3-4 dpo and no, lol havent started testing..haha I will prolly test around 11-12 dpo if I can hold off that long. As far as symptoms. Idk..still mild o cramps and thin white discharge..nipple soreness is getting better. I havent checked cp since o and day after so idk were It is..lol cold feels better this morning...ohhh but here is my tattoo, its gettin finished this evening, dnt mind the skeeter bites(camping was hell).


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok here it is. Again ignore my skeeter bites. Haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130913_065942.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok here it is. Again ignore my skeeter bites. Haha


----------



## OurLilFlu

Meg sorry about the bfn and the seemings of AF, definitely a bummer. 
Nat, hooray for another fertile time! Btw, barbs news makes me think even more that you should consider seeing a new doc for their opinion. It's amazing what a new outlook and a few well placed ideas can do, look into it if you can! 
Everyone else in the boring phases keep up the positivity! Lol I know it's a crappy wait, always waiting for O or that testing dpo! 

AFM, Nat I do agree about the work life balance but the thing is I've only worked 2 shifts this week, 3rd is tonight and I'm just beat! Can't wait for oct so I'm at the flu clinic where hopefully I can take it easy somewhat! Bump is starting to def be noticeable... I think I might be on the last week or two I can squeeze out of my scrubs before I gotta shop for more lol and I think movement wise I've felt a few bubbles etc but so hard to know of its gas or not. Waiting for that big punch! 
Anomaly scan is in a week today!


----------



## barbikins

Hi Girls,

Thanks SO much for all of your support & optimism. You girls are awesome!!!
I will be doing the two procedures next cycle (October) & then IUI#6 in November given everything went well. I have to mull over the Lap surgery. I'm not sure how comfortable I am with this. But we'll see if I feel I should be doing it or not.

In the mean time it would be lovely if I got pregnant on my own.
I'm really giving it my all this time around. I feel a renewed sense of hope & taking two months off from the clinic was good. So I'm ready to get back on the horse.

I feel asleep last night doing the meditation lol - but apparently it still works on a subconscious level. I hope to be awake for tonight's! I took an OPK last night & its getting darker so this weekend for sure I'll have Ovulated. 

Meg, did you download the audio cues for the Meditation?

How's everyone today?!

Meg I'm sorry you feel like you're out - spotting too early...I hope not! If you're spotting like this days before AF...like many days, you should see if your Progesterone is enough. 

Nat, you're gearing up eh? We might be cycle buddies given you O earlier than me. I think you do? Anyway...

Hugs to all xo


----------



## barbikins

OurLilFlu said:


> Meg sorry about the bfn and the seemings of AF, definitely a bummer.
> Nat, hooray for another fertile time! Btw, barbs news makes me think even more that you should consider seeing a new doc for their opinion. It's amazing what a new outlook and a few well placed ideas can do, look into it if you can!
> Everyone else in the boring phases keep up the positivity! Lol I know it's a crappy wait, always waiting for O or that testing dpo!
> 
> AFM, Nat I do agree about the work life balance but the thing is I've only worked 2 shifts this week, 3rd is tonight and I'm just beat! Can't wait for oct so I'm at the flu clinic where hopefully I can take it easy somewhat! Bump is starting to def be noticeable... I think I might be on the last week or two I can squeeze out of my scrubs before I gotta shop for more lol and I think movement wise I've felt a few bubbles etc but so hard to know of its gas or not. Waiting for that big punch!
> Anomaly scan is in a week today!

It was around 16/17 weeks that I felt some blubbles too but it wasn't until around half way that I really felt the kicks & movements...like around the 20th week.


----------



## barbikins

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok here it is. Again ignore my skeeter bites. Haha

Oh nice Momma! So this is new? When did you get it done?
Wow that spot is supposed to be brutal - on the ribs - how was it?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh yes momma. Forgot to comment on your tattoo i like that quote And very brave doing your ribs!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Thanks SO much for all of your support & optimism. You girls are awesome!!!
> I will be doing the two procedures next cycle (October) & then IUI#6 in November given everything went well. I have to mull over the Lap surgery. I'm not sure how comfortable I am with this. But we'll see if I feel I should be doing it or not.
> 
> In the mean time it would be lovely if I got pregnant on my own.
> I'm really giving it my all this time around. I feel a renewed sense of hope & taking two months off from the clinic was good. So I'm ready to get back on the horse.
> 
> I feel asleep last night doing the meditation lol - but apparently it still works on a subconscious level. I hope to be awake for tonight's! I took an OPK last night & its getting darker so this weekend for sure I'll have Ovulated.
> 
> Meg, did you download the audio cues for the Meditation?
> 
> 
> Meg I'm sorry you feel like you're out - spotting too early...I hope not! If you're spotting like this days before AF...like many days, you should see if your Progesterone is enough.

Hey Barb,

Gearing up to O - weeeee FX for you :) That time is here! lol

I havent yet checked out the tapes but I will definitely soon.

Until last cycle I did not spot before AF ever, other than some pink CM once in awhile. I hope something isnt wrong.. but you are right, maybe progesterone... Isn't 4/5 days before AF kind of early to spot? I hate to be down but I cant see any hope with spotting and a BFN today... unfortunately. Ughhhhhhhhhhh lol

Sounds like you have a good plan for Oct and Nov - looking forward to hearing your updates with all of that for sure :) So glad there is a good plan and lotsssssssssssssss of hope on the table! :D

Hubby and I were supposed to go to Ellicotville for the weekend - my in laws have a place there. We were going for a mini escape to shop and eat and get the hell out of here lol... however it is up in the air now because we had a death in the family (DH uncle) yesterday and DH may have to juggle his work schedule around now.. we will see.... if we dont go, we may just hang around home.


----------



## mommaplus05

Thanks on thebtattoo comments. Yes its new..just got it last night.. and meg, your spotting 4-5 days before af? Wow thats odd..hoping the af stays away and mayve its just implanation? Ill keep em crossed...I am sympton spotting and have non at all! Lol 4-5 dpo and not a thing! Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohhh and btw..yes!!! The ribs hurt like he**! Haha..didnt like it at all..


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> Thanks SO much for all of your support & optimism. You girls are awesome!!!
> I will be doing the two procedures next cycle (October) & then IUI#6 in November given everything went well. I have to mull over the Lap surgery. I'm not sure how comfortable I am with this. But we'll see if I feel I should be doing it or not.
> 
> In the mean time it would be lovely if I got pregnant on my own.
> I'm really giving it my all this time around. I feel a renewed sense of hope & taking two months off from the clinic was good. So I'm ready to get back on the horse.
> 
> I feel asleep last night doing the meditation lol - but apparently it still works on a subconscious level. I hope to be awake for tonight's! I took an OPK last night & its getting darker so this weekend for sure I'll have Ovulated.
> 
> Meg, did you download the audio cues for the Meditation?
> 
> 
> Meg I'm sorry you feel like you're out - spotting too early...I hope not! If you're spotting like this days before AF...like many days, you should see if your Progesterone is enough.
> 
> Hey Barb,
> 
> Gearing up to O - weeeee FX for you :) That time is here! lol
> 
> I havent yet checked out the tapes but I will definitely soon.
> 
> Until last cycle I did not spot before AF ever, other than some pink CM once in awhile. I hope something isnt wrong.. but you are right, maybe progesterone... Isn't 4/5 days before AF kind of early to spot? I hate to be down but I cant see any hope with spotting and a BFN today... unfortunately. Ughhhhhhhhhhh lol
> 
> Sounds like you have a good plan for Oct and Nov - looking forward to hearing your updates with all of that for sure :) So glad there is a good plan and lotsssssssssssssss of hope on the table! :D
> 
> Hubby and I were supposed to go to Ellicotville for the weekend - my in laws have a place there. We were going for a mini escape to shop and eat and get the hell out of here lol... however it is up in the air now because we had a death in the family (DH uncle) yesterday and DH may have to juggle his work schedule around now.. we will see.... if we dont go, we may just hang around home.Click to expand...

Hey Hey - well if you continue to spot that early on, I'd get it checked out. It could mean you Progesterone is dropping too soon. It's always good to be proactive - doesn't hurt to get the blood work done. Ok maybe a prick that that's all!

Your weekend sounds great but I'm sorry to hear about DH's Uncle.
My condolences! XO


----------



## Petzy

Change of plans... DH just called me at work and said he we are going to Ottawa for the weekend and leaving right after work lol - he was juggling his schedule due to the funeral and we are now going to see his client in Ottawa instead of his client coming here...it will only take an hour with his client and we will have a weekend to explore and have some fun I suppose.

Random but I am looking forward to it. Have to run home and pack now...

And I fully expect to do some shopping haha


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Hey - well if you continue to spot that early on, I'd get it checked out. It could mean you Progesterone is dropping too soon. It's always good to be proactive - doesn't hurt to get the blood work done. Ok maybe a prick that that's all!
> 
> Your weekend sounds great but I'm sorry to hear about DH's Uncle.
> My condolences! XO

Thanks Barbs xx


----------



## natjenson

Hello my petals...

Well today was very lovey....(now imagine scratching record ) 
Up untill 6pm tonight everything was a good....then out of no where...I had a blow out with my mom...well everyone really :( 
I had a sudden out burst of anger... I had to finally put my foot down!....I am fed up with taken for granted!
I normally bottle it all and just swallow hard and move forward....today I couldn't. The foot firmly stood its ground and now I am sat here (alone lol) drunk!....

I am feeling very fine right now...a shite evening has turned out ok really..Harry and pete is all tucked up in bed snoring away and I am having a LONER night in.
I have cracked open a bottle (ok two lmao ) of bialys....ON THE FREAKING ROCKS! Woop woop....

I am feeling all sentimental....listening to music on my ear phones...lot to be quite...oooops...lol...

Listening to usher and lil Wayne...yeah!...getting my lonely freak on ha ha...

Wow usher great singer ...usher got the voice to make your booty go..lol

Ok ok I got my drunk text on here ...lol
I'm fancying a bit of Michael jack now...oh my Michael jacko...I miss him soooo much :(
Cringe moment- jls actually (the club is alive lol) came on - loving that ha ha ha ha...

So ladies...where you all at....meg you travelling right now right....sooo sorry about dh uncle...my sympathys are with you both :hugs:
I sure hope you have a nice weekend meg.:thumbup:

Barbs what you upto is weekend? :) 

Ok I'm having one person party silent disco here :rofl:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Just for the record ladies I don't normally drink:) 

I feel guilty now...
I need a blow out.im fed up of being so strict good girl...some fun is need right?...tmr I am going to regret this -bad.

I guess Friday the 13th got me today...facking great!....oh well...I guess I win in the end...I'm smiling now and it's nearly mispdnight...so I win.!ha ha ha...
I have to finish this bottle ...I don't want to wake up to it in the morning...or else it's an excuse for it to be finished tmr night lol....

Music update....lady gaga...crazy girl but wak music :thumbup: ....

Anybody know colby odonis? 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Never heard of Colby but I'm liking this let-loose side of you!! You're absolutely right for sticking up for yourself!! And man am I jealous of your baileys and drunken state ! Lol I was so angry today heading to work... Like raging anger at the world, no real reason except hormones I guess. So strange!


----------



## natjenson

Lol oh my ....so desided I go and brush my teath before bedy times,...had a run in with the unexpected....iv dooshed my head on a facking toothbrush...of all things...I actually cracked myself with a toothbrush...how on earth?

So I have drank wayyyyyyyyy too much...still have some left...hmmmmm it's Friday right? Well stuff it...I'm going to finish this bottle .
It's gonna hurt in the morning anyways so why stop now right?lol

So I'm sort of talking tomyself right ow...but technically not if you get me.

I saw an email from my friend tonight barbs...! "The so called friend"
Update ladies......she's supposed to be my Bessie mate ...but i think she sent me a evil text about my due date.pha! What ev! 
Anyways....she's asking how I am and that she misses me...I feel so upset with her...she totes ignored me when I saw her in town.
Think it's finally time to meet with her and get this off my chest....seence as I'm in the mood for upsetting folk! Lol...
Not that I want to hurt anyone (unlike her) 
But she needs to know how I feel about her NOT being there for me when I lost my baby.facking great right?...
I love her too bits...she needed me at a time and I was there no questions asked...
Even the flat she lives in is the place I helped her to get...she's got a great job (stunning moddel) ...all bc I helped back to a brighter place in life...long story short I helped her through a very shite place...with a bf who was a d&ck! To her!....she had no confidence no hope and I got her through it,..where was she when I lost my baby? ......instead she was,on the end of a immature cruel joke of a text ...asking if my baby had been born yet? And that's putting it nicely.
I haven't even seen her properly in 10 months now....I can't be the one who makes our relationship work all th time...like 50/50 would be nice.

Oooops I have written a vent and a half here ...Lol...
So anyways...she emails me tonight...nat? We're are you love? Are you ok?...you seem to have left planet earth? (Why can't you text me? Bc I will recognise the number you left an crappy text on?)
WHAT THE FUCK.?........so your Board now yeah? Need a friend again yeah?.......
What to do......???
Option 1....... Forget the past...be the good friend I have always been....
Option 2...I have suddenly gone blind...didn't see your email.
Option 3 email got lost in my spam?
Option 4 I don't check my emails any more lol (I have a new account now)
Option 5 Tell her how I feel about the "two way efforts made in friendships" 

So I think I have basically answerd my own question...luckily I am not the bitter kind...we'll within reaso anyway lol....I will have this out with her...in the nicest way possible and ...firstly get sober first.lol
I will email her on Monday and very cleverly get out of her why she texted me that crap in the first place.and then remind her that she can't just drop me like a tonne of brick when she feels like and pick me back up again when it's suits her,
Good plan.:thumbup:

So I think I may go round two with the tooth brush and actually get some teath clean before bed...we'll when I've finished my drink anyway lol...

Music update....beautifull south...nice chill down album...know it ?

:) :) :) xxx.


----------



## natjenson

OurLilFlu said:


> Never heard of Colby but I'm liking this let-loose side of you!! You're absolutely right for sticking up for yourself!! And man am I jealous of your baileys and drunken state ! Lol I was so angry today heading to work... Like raging anger at the world, no real reason except hormones I guess. So strange!

Hey hey talia...sooo I'm quite drunken right now :rofl: ....I'm never normally like this...I can't believe I have drank sooo much....I would have thought I would have been some sort of cheap date here lol...a light lightweight even...

Anger! We'll I find it creeps up on us...lol...not funny as it's very real at the time!...but looking back it's needed...not righ to keep it all in all the time is it.:thumbup:
I wasn't a maniac bit I flipped out lol...
I feel bad...and I won't forget everyone's faces when I did,...sort of funny really but not if you get me....

Looser me? I could get used to this.lol


:) :) :) xxxx


----------



## natjenson

Yuk ! I feel soooo crummy right now...I have to even look at he letters to type...NOT GOOD!...

So my evening is recorded...in lack and white...how sad eh. Lol...
Ok I am rocking back and forth I'm sooo drank...ha ha ha hahaaa...
I'm going to bed now.:) I neeeed to...
I worry now that cd 10 (tmr) my ops will not deliver anything!....pha wth have I done? Woooops .
Oh my!
Te heh eheeeee
Must find charger for IPad
Must find bed
Must find pillow
MUST NOT DO THIS AGAIN, :rofl:
Ha ha ha ha...
Night night my fellow lovelys....
I get to thinking....what would I have done without you all....what I mess I would be.i fear the worst.and I never want o be ther again!....I am actually quite emotional now :cry:
So ok REMINFDER do NOT Drink again nat!.....lmao....
I am so glad i found this thread...thanyou shity nhs...thankyou for your lack of after care...

Barbs- meg- nimbec-butterflywolf-Kay-momma-nat-Ashley-talia-chere(if your reading this ) 
Even you you dancebabe...yep I didn't forget you....thankyou all for being such great friends and support..You are girls are da bestest.

Night night petals...

P.s please smack me awake tmr...lmao.xxx


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Had a fight with my telly....can't turn it off... Lmao...
No really I am off to bed now...really! I am .
...urgh I have to get up in 5 hrs.uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh!

HELP! Lol

Nighhhhhhhht....<3


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahaha oh my! Def had some fun reading those at work!! You're such a doll! I think option 5 for your friend but I have been there and I have ended friendships for stuff like that.... Always there for them and they screw it up and come asking why it happened to them, but when you're needing the support they're too busy or preoccupied. Blah I ain't got no time for that! Might be harsh but really you end up feeling like you're trying to patch this relationship when you're the only one doing the work! 
Hope you won against the toothbrush and tv! Man I could really go for a crazy night... Feb! Lol I'll post it all on here haha 
Hope your head doesn't hurt too much in the am!


----------



## natjenson

Omg :dohh: :wacko: :blush:

Wth was I doing lastnight???
My head hurts sooo much...and I'm a little embarrassed :blush:

So I re-read what I posted and I am crazy lol..
I mean jls? Come ooooon! Lol

Ha ha ....hope your having a wonderful weekend ladies..:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Its only cd3 for me and weirdly enough this may be tmi but last night my tampon had hardly anything on and neither did this mornings it think its dying off does this mean my lining wasnt very thick? One of my boobs is really sore oddly sore i never get sore boobs at af, confused x


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow nat! Very interesting night indeed..but good for u! Lol everyone neess there goofy night once in a while..as for ur friend, I have had friends like that..best u can do is tell her how u feel..express how she hasnt been there..sometimes u gota b blunt to get fokks to understand..and ur cd 10? Hey many gals end up prego after a drunkin night so I dnt think its gona effect ur o at all [email protected],, ur lining shld b fine. My last af lasted only like a full two days. I think it sometimes depends on like how much ur body passes at a time, not so much how many days..unless of xourse it was only like a day of barely bleeding..time to get busy preparing for o!


----------



## mommaplus05

Well as for me, went and got tattoed again last night..me and the dh..I am 5-6 dpo today and hangin tight..lol..havent dtd in two nights so I better have oed wen I was aching to terrible. My dh is getting more artwork this eve and im just hangin here today. He doin some side wrk today just for sum extra cash..then after wrk and ink he taking me to texas roadhouse for dinner..a much needed dinner w him..:)


----------



## crazy84

So I ordered some different tests this time.... Going to post a pic...the package doesn't say what they are called.... Just wondering if they are known for Evaps....took this test just too see because it is far to early for anything to show up even if I were pg....so if they are famous for them I will know not to order again!! I couldn't make the no poas pact!! Hahahaha not self control!! Lol this one really was just to test the tests out....but still!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Nataliieexo

I see a pink second line what dpo are you?x


----------



## crazy84

Nataliieexo said:


> I see a pink second line what dpo are you?x

I didn't keep track this month....so maybe 6/7 at the most!! Not very many for sure though! I should be starting in 7 days I think though...


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have killed the pic but i see the line :)
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1379173768707.jpg
File size: 116.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nataliieexo

Did the line come up quick?


----------



## crazy84

Nataliieexo said:


> I have killed the pic but i see the line :)

I have got to learn to do that!! Haha thank you!! I see it too!!! Hmmm...I really thought it was way too early...guess I will test again in the am!!! Maybe these tests are just awesome! Lol


----------



## crazy84

Nataliieexo said:


> Did the line come up quick?

My test was still wet....so I would say it was pretty quick......but I have had Evaps do the same....just never used this test before.....


----------



## Petzy

Nat omg I had a blast reading your messages!!! Hahaha they are awesome. Good for you. Everyone needs those nights. And I know you don't usually drink but honestly it seems like you have a good time maybe you need to let loose more often hahha. Baileys yum!!!! 

Sorry your friend has Been so rotten. If it can be repaired that's good but otherwise you deserve better. Doesn't sound like you need to grovel at all here. Xoxo


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls !

Having a good weekend in Ottawa here with DH. Just spent the day wandering shopping eating and drinking lol all my favourite things. Back at the hotel now resting for awhile before heading Out for dinner tonight. 

As for my cycle , 13dpo or so today. Haven't tested since bfn yesterday morning. Don't see the point as an FRER should have had a line. I haven't had the spotting like last month but I had a light pink streak after bd this am so quite sure AF is on her way and its accurate. AF due Monday unless it shows tomorrow like it did last month. Sigh. I had hoped so much for a bfp this month. Sore boobs and mild cramping. 

Xoxo hope you're all well


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> So I ordered some different tests this time.... Going to post a pic...the package doesn't say what they are called.... Just wondering if they are known for Evaps....took this test just too see because it is far to early for anything to show up even if I were pg....so if they are famous for them I will know not to order again!! I couldn't make the no poas pact!! Hahahaha not self control!! Lol this one really was just to test the tests out....but still!!

Holy crap I can defo see pink line!!! Omg..well I am 5-6 dpi..lol I took one w 3mu..and this is mine. Mine I can see w my line eye .lol I edited it in hopes to see it on pic..lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130914_160841.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommaplus05

Wowbi cant see nuttin now that I uploaded it..


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Wowbi cant see nuttin now that I uploaded it..

I can see yours!! And it is pink! What test is that?


----------



## mommaplus05

Ill try this..I did it in b&w..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130914_163608.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommaplus05

Well we shld test together..:))) I will do another on prolly wed mornin..


----------



## mommaplus05

That is a frer and im only 5-6dpo..lol just had an urge but it was the only test I had..:( I will test prolly on wed...figure if that is a possible start of a bfp then it shld b nice and dark by wed!! But wow..urs is soooo pink..im mean not even a squinter! Unbelievable. Wat kind of test is that?


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> So I ordered some different tests this time.... Going to post a pic...the package doesn't say what they are called.... Just wondering if they are known for Evaps....took this test just too see because it is far to early for anything to show up even if I were pg....so if they are famous for them I will know not to order again!! I couldn't make the no poas pact!! Hahahaha not self control!! Lol this one really was just to test


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow I screwed uo my last post. Lol


----------



## crazy84

We can test together!!!:) I will try to wait until Monday hahaha!! That line on mine is pink...but it should be crazy early for a line...so not to sure...
And your black and white photo you can see the line definitely!!! I saw it on both pics u posted!!!:):):)


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> We can test together!!!:) I will try to wait until Monday hahaha!! That line on mine is pink...but it should be crazy early for a line...so not to sure...
> And your black and white photo you can see the line definitely!!! I saw it on both pics u posted!!!:):):)

Sweet..maybe I can get a test before monday..lol can I ask u what or if u havin any sympt? I just have a lot of cm today. But noda on anything else..


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> We can test together!!!:) I will try to wait until Monday hahaha!! That line on mine is pink...but it should be crazy early for a line...so not to sure...
> And your black and white photo you can see the line definitely!!! I saw it on both pics u posted!!!:):):)
> 
> Sweet..maybe I can get a test before monday..lol can I ask u what or if u havin any sympt? I just have a lot of cm today. But noda on anything else..Click to expand...

Everytime I use the restroom and wipe I have lots of cm on the paper...a few days ago I had blood streaked cm...but it was the day after bd....so...dnt know if that meant anything...I have had cramping...almost like ov cramps...and my boobs are super sore...but they always are after ov.... what r ur symptoms??! I like hoarder style ordered pg tests...lol so I have lots... but I got 2 different brands this time....so I dnt know if they are crap or good yet....


----------



## natjenson

Wow momma and Ashley! You both have lines :) 
I really hope this is the start of your bfp's....good luck girls...:happydance:


Well cd 11 for me...my opk last was quite dark but not positive yet...I wonder what today brings.lol

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.:thumbup: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> We can test together!!!:) I will try to wait until Monday hahaha!! That line on mine is pink...but it should be crazy early for a line...so not to sure...
> And your black and white photo you can see the line definitely!!! I saw it on both pics u posted!!!:):):)
> 
> Sweet..maybe I can get a test before monday..lol can I ask u what or if u havin any sympt? I just have a lot of cm today. But noda on anything else..Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime I use the restroom and wipe I have lots of cm on the paper...a few days ago I had blood streaked cm...but it was the day after bd....so...dnt know if that meant anything...I have had cramping...almost like ov cramps...and my boobs are super sore...but they always are after ov.... what r ur symptoms??! I like hoarder style ordered pg tests...lol so I have lots... but I got 2 different brands this time....so I dnt know if they are crap or good yet....Click to expand...

If u have more tests u shld totally test again..I wana see!!! Hurry and pee woman! Lol and I too have lots of cm and mild o cramps. Havent noticed nuttinbother than that..my cervix has dropped lower since o and has closed and become firmer..but I seem to do that every cycle so idk..and I dnt trust my little line cuz I had lines on my tests last cycle tgat were odvisously bfn..but urs r soooo pink its hard to deny.. hurry and pee cuz I wana see!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Wow momma and Ashley! You both have lines :)
> I really hope this is the start of your bfp's....good luck girls...:happydance:
> 
> 
> Well cd 11 for me...my opk last was quite dark but not positive yet...I wonder what today brings.lol
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Yay..guess its time forbu to get in the sack...lol I started havin o pain on cd 12 but guessin I prolly oed on cd 13..guess we shall see, I will get that bfp or af..if I get af I guess I will yet again confirm my accuracy w o..I always have 3 days of pain but still hard to pinpoint which of the 3 days I actuallg drop the egg..lol I also did not have any ewcm this month sonim hopin that dnt cause a prob...I thought I wld have expecially since I was taking the robuttusin pre o...guess we will see, im not good at waiting. Lol. It drives me literally insane.


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies. Hate to post and run but still in Ottawa and catching the train home in a few hours. 

Af showed this morning. 27 day cycle like last month. Usually I am 28-30. Ugh. Cd1 for me .....ugh!!!!

Best of luck to everyone check In soon xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Excited to watch out for these potential bfps! 
Sorry AF got you but it sounds like you got a nice weekend out of town before she crashed your party! Damn witch! 
AFM I took a pretty big biff last night :( we walked to get ice cream with Kurtis's parents and on the way back I was jogging with the dog and circled back up to them and Kurtis called her so she sped up, I kept up with her until she ran right past Kurtis and to his parents who were a few feet behind. Since I thought she'd stop at Kurtis I started slowing down when I got yanked by the leash and couldn't get my feet back under me fast enough, splatted right there face first on the pavement and winded myself pretty good. Scraped my elbow the worst and my thigh and foot, put a hole in my shorts pocket where my phone was. Kurtis was soo worried but I was just banged up. Checked up on bub with the Doppler and hr was fine but took a bit to find since I think it got shook out of its regular spot! 
Sigh I'm sure ill be sore today, silly me!


----------



## mommaplus05

OurLilFlu said:


> Excited to watch out for these potential bfps!
> Sorry AF got you but it sounds like you got a nice weekend out of town before she crashed your party! Damn witch!
> AFM I took a pretty big biff last night :( we walked to get ice cream with Kurtis's parents and on the way back I was jogging with the dog and circled back up to them and Kurtis called her so she sped up, I kept up with her until she ran right past Kurtis and to his parents who were a few feet behind. Since I thought she'd stop at Kurtis I started slowing down when I got yanked by the leash and couldn't get my feet back under me fast enough, splatted right there face first on the pavement and winded myself pretty good. Scraped my elbow the worst and my thigh and foot, put a hole in my shorts pocket where my phone was. Kurtis was soo worried but I was just banged up. Checked up on bub with the Doppler and hr was fine but took a bit to find since I think it got shook out of its regular spot!
> Sigh I'm sure ill be sore today, silly me!

Omg!! That wld b scary!! Thats y I dnt have dogs anymore..lol good thing ur ok thoygh fpr sure!! We used to raise rottweilers and wolfs..lol so got used to big dogs but sure spent a lot of time of the ground myself. Gettin jumped on and knocked down as well as the joke pups play wrappin u up in there leash then taking a sprint. Lol but glad u r o.k.!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I've always had big dogs and I was surprised I fell actually, my centre of gravity is to blame I think, because normally my balance is 100% I can go rollerblading and running with her no problem even when she does see a squirrel or something! And I so expected her to run right into Kurtis's arms not blow right past him haha guess she likes her grandparents more!


----------



## mommaplus05

OurLilFlu said:


> Ya I've always had big dogs and I was surprised I fell actually, my centre of gravity is to blame I think, because normally my balance is 100% I can go rollerblading and running with her no problem even when she does see a squirrel or something! And I so expected her to run right into Kurtis's arms not blow right past him haha guess she likes her grandparents more!

Lol..what kind of dog is she?


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> We can test together!!!:) I will try to wait until Monday hahaha!! That line on mine is pink...but it should be crazy early for a line...so not to sure...
> And your black and white photo you can see the line definitely!!! I saw it on both pics u posted!!!:):):)
> 
> Sweet..maybe I can get a test before monday..lol can I ask u what or if u havin any sympt? I just have a lot of cm today. But noda on anything else..Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime I use the restroom and wipe I have lots of cm on the paper...a few days ago I had blood streaked cm...but it was the day after bd....so...dnt know if that meant anything...I have had cramping...almost like ov cramps...and my boobs are super sore...but they always are after ov.... what r ur symptoms??! I like hoarder style ordered pg tests...lol so I have lots... but I got 2 different brands this time....so I dnt know if they are crap or good yet....Click to expand...

Wake up n pee woman!! Haha


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!

Meg glad you've had fun in Ottawa. Love it there...I should have told you guys to go eat at Big Easy...best resto in Ottawa I swears but it didn't come to mind. Doh!!! What hotel did you stay in? What you guys do? Sorry AF showed hun. 

Nat your posts were hilarious!!!!
I've had drunken nights like that too. Haha you're a hoot. Hope you're recovered! I had an almost positive OPK yesterday too...haven't tested yet today.
I've been doing my meditation... Very relaxing. Nat would you be interested in daily fertility visualization?! Be honest.

For you ladies with possible bfps, good luck!!! I see the lines. Good luck!!!! Keep us posted on retests. Any testing this morning?!

AFM...been a really busy weekend. We ran our 5K race yesterday morning. We ran for our daughter for SickKids hospital. It totally sipped me out. I hit IKEA with SD and bought new curtains and an area rug...I have to go back to exchange rugs. I'll show you guys later 
I'm seeing my friend Sandra for the last time today before she parts for the UK. She plans to be back for a visit in June so I won't feel too bad. I hope. So weird.

Hugs to all and fingers crossed for a bfp. I'll let you ladies know when my opk if positive!!!


----------



## barbikins

PS: Nat, your friend did a crummy thing and you deserve to be treated well. You deserve loyalty. If she can't do that then move on is what I'd say. Perhaps you should confront your anger. See her reaction. Anyway, good luck xo


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> We can test together!!!:) I will try to wait until Monday hahaha!! That line on mine is pink...but it should be crazy early for a line...so not to sure...
> And your black and white photo you can see the line definitely!!! I saw it on both pics u posted!!!:):):)
> 
> Sweet..maybe I can get a test before monday..lol can I ask u what or if u havin any sympt? I just have a lot of cm today. But noda on anything else..Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime I use the restroom and wipe I have lots of cm on the paper...a few days ago I had blood streaked cm...but it was the day after bd....so...dnt know if that meant anything...I have had cramping...almost like ov cramps...and my boobs are super sore...but they always are after ov.... what r ur symptoms??! I like hoarder style ordered pg tests...lol so I have lots... but I got 2 different brands this time....so I dnt know if they are crap or good yet....Click to expand...
> 
> Wake up n pee woman!! HahaClick to expand...

Hahaha I had planned to sleep until at least 10 this am! But my buddy is so excited about the Cowboys game at noon today that he called and woke me up just now!! Ok....I will get on it!! Hahaha I drank a lot of water last night so I hope that doesn't mess with my pee!! Hahaha be back shortly! I still think that it may just be that test though, because it is crazy early...we shall see though!


----------



## barbikins

I think I'm far from O.
Opks aren't close to positive, noticed no ewcm...hrm.
Balls for a long cycle.


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> We can test together!!!:) I will try to wait until Monday hahaha!! That line on mine is pink...but it should be crazy early for a line...so not to sure...
> And your black and white photo you can see the line definitely!!! I saw it on both pics u posted!!!:):):)
> 
> Sweet..maybe I can get a test before monday..lol can I ask u what or if u havin any sympt? I just have a lot of cm today. But noda on anything else..Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime I use the restroom and wipe I have lots of cm on the paper...a few days ago I had blood streaked cm...but it was the day after bd....so...dnt know if that meant anything...I have had cramping...almost like ov cramps...and my boobs are super sore...but they always are after ov.... what r ur symptoms??! I like hoarder style ordered pg tests...lol so I have lots... but I got 2 different brands this time....so I dnt know if they are crap or good yet....Click to expand...
> 
> Wake up n pee woman!! HahaClick to expand...
> 
> Hahaha I had planned to sleep until at least 10 this am! But my buddy is so excited about the Cowboys game at noon today that he called and woke me up just now!! Ok....I will get on it!! Hahaha I drank a lot of water last night so I hope that doesn't mess with my pee!! Hahaha be back shortly! I still think that it may just be that test though, because it is crazy early...we shall see though!Click to expand...

Yay!!! I b waitin


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> I think I'm far from O.
> Opks aren't close to positive, noticed no ewcm...hrm.
> Balls for a long cycle.

Boo..I reallly dislike long cycles..like my last one was sooo crazy..


----------



## crazy84

Ok...here is today's test...I tweaked it a little.....I don't think I can see a dang thing on this one! Booooo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohhh boo..well its still wayyyy early!! Im at wally now pickin up tests! Lol I will post soon as I buy , get home n pee!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey af dying down now i passed something greyish yesterday it was strange but didnt think anything of it just thought i'd mention it, still got one very sore boob which is odd.

Something wierd happened to me last night i had a nightmare where my family took me to a grave stone that had my name on and a date and then walking away my mam burst out crying and said she was dying of cancer i woke up at the word cancer but was really scared to open my eyes because i felt like when i opened them i would see someone it took me ages to shake the feeling and fall back to sleep i didnt open my eyes once though i felt really hot but my skin was freezing i wanted to wake oh up badly but i didnt. He then told me this morning before i mentioned it that he woke up feeling like someone was there, it was strange i've rang my mam to see if she is ok and stuff i panicked because she isnt well i have dreamt about her health getting worse twice in two weeks xx


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Ohhh boo..well its still wayyyy early!! Im at wally now pickin up tests! Lol I will post soon as I buy , get home n pee!

I will be waiting!!!! :):):)


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh boo..well its still wayyyy early!! Im at wally now pickin up tests! Lol I will post soon as I buy , get home n pee!
> 
> I will be waiting!!!! :):):)Click to expand...

Oh so I peed..and noda! Lol I can see a super faint line if I like hold it uo to the light n stuff..bahaha .but defo a bfn..lol I have one left cuz I got two pack sonim gona force myself to hold out til at least tuesday..but even then, tuesday is like 7 days from af..lol maybe I shld wait til thurs..cuz thats still terribly early.


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> Hey af dying down now i passed something greyish yesterday it was strange but didnt think anything of it just thought i'd mention it, still got one very sore boob which is odd.
> 
> Something wierd happened to me last night i had a nightmare where my family took me to a grave stone that had my name on and a date and then walking away my mam burst out crying and said she was dying of cancer i woke up at the word cancer but was really scared to open my eyes because i felt like when i opened them i would see someone it took me ages to shake the feeling and fall back to sleep i didnt open my eyes once though i felt really hot but my skin was freezing i wanted to wake oh up badly but i didnt. He then told me this morning before i mentioned it that he woke up feeling like someone was there, it was strange i've rang my mam to see if she is ok and stuff i panicked because she isnt well i have dreamt about her health getting worse twice in two weeks xx

Oo I hate vivid dreams of that nature..hard to getbit outta the brain..:(


----------



## Nataliieexo

Cd5 and af is over so i'm ready to get going, shame ovulation seems so far away.....x


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh boo..well its still wayyyy early!! Im at wally now pickin up tests! Lol I will post soon as I buy , get home n pee!
> 
> I will be waiting!!!! :):):)Click to expand...

Goood mornin!!! U gona pee again? Im always anxious to see them sticks..lol im a bad influence


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies, FINALLY I got a positive OPK. I was a bit bummed yesterday.
But this morning - blazing positive! So gotta make sure to BD.
I"ve been doing my Meditation since CD12. I'm not sure how effective it is this late in the game but it cant hurt right? I fell asleep doing it...that's the second time I passed out. But apparently it still works through your subconscious!

How's every doing today?
Nat, did your OPK turn positive yet?!
 



Attached Files:







CD16.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies, FINALLY I got a positive OPK. I was a bit bummed yesterday.
> But this morning - blazing positive! So gotta make sure to BD.
> I"ve been doing my Meditation since CD12. I'm not sure how effective it is this late in the game but it cant hurt right? I fell asleep doing it...that's the second time I passed out. But apparently it still works through your subconscious!
> 
> How's every doing today?
> Nat, did your OPK turn positive yet?!

Wow that is a blazin opk!!! Get under the sheets woman!!! Lok keep that rear end up n the air!! Keeo ur mediations goin..even like right after u dtd..u shld take 5 min or so to imagine them lil spermy swimming up to ur egg!!


----------



## mommaplus05

I am 7dpo today! Whoop! Lol feeling absolutely nuttin..felt more prego last cycle for sure..I have little cm..no nauseau, no sore boobs, lil sex drive..absolutely nuthin! Im gona try n hold off on anymore testin til at least 9 dpo. Lol but I dnt know if my willpower is strong enuf. Haha


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Momma! LOL - funny - well I hope to entice hubby tonight & I'll do my meditation after DTD...I think that'd be good. There is one special one for Ovulation. 

Momma - try to hold off until 11dpo like the rest of us :)
We're trying to go for a less stressful cycle with the squinting & deciphering of lines that aren't really there. What do you say?! It's hard & tempting but I think it would be good :)
You can totally do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xo


----------



## mommaplus05

I can say I will try!! Lol my willpower sux..expecially since I have 1 more in the house..lol if it wasnt here I cld prolly do it..


----------



## barbikins

hide the test!!!! far away from your washroom!

Meg, Nat & I made a pact to not test until 11dpo the earliest.
I forget if anyone else joined us?! 
Is there anyone I'm missing????


----------



## Nataliieexo

Im in the pact but i might push the boat out and go for 12dpo this time, i am positive thinking this time, i hope i ovulate on time earlier would be even better but i doubt that, we will be bd'ing from friday this week right through to the following saturday we will be covered lol x


----------



## barbikins

OH Natalie, awesome!
Well I'm going to try & wait out as long as possible but at minimum 11dpo.
I think there really is no point any sooner than that.


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh boo..well its still wayyyy early!! Im at wally now pickin up tests! Lol I will post soon as I buy , get home n pee!
> 
> I will be waiting!!!! :):):)Click to expand...
> 
> Goood mornin!!! U gona pee again? Im always anxious to see them sticks..lol im a bad influenceClick to expand...

Well of course I am!!!! Absolutley no self control here!! Haha not sure if I see anything or not....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## crazy84

Hahahaha ok the only ways see anything is if I stare long and hard and create a line!!! Hhaha even inverted I can make that happen!!


----------



## barbikins

LOL Crazy nice test :) 
Sorry to say I don't see a second line though :(


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am adament i am seeing those two pink lines at the end of this cycle i could be in for a big let down at the end but we will see. 

No i no longer see the point in the stress of line spotting, squinting etc a bold pink line would be so much better x


----------



## barbikins

Natalie, I agree - less stress, the better.
I try to tell myself..."you're either pregnant or not. You'll find out soon enough" LOL
I'm just impatient & too eager to wait for AF to show. But at least I don't have to start testing at 6dpo ;)

So Tomorrow I'm O & then Wednesday is 1dpo...so I get to test....on September 28th the earliest!


----------



## mommaplus05

I agree w u all on the stress of testing early but I just cant help myself..I get sooo anxious so I just guess I hope to know somethin as soon as possible..


----------



## crazy84

Hahaha I am with you momma!! This month we just chilled...didn't even try and look at me...still testing! Hahaha it sucks getting negatives....but the suspense kills me so I just have to anyway!! Next month I think we will actually try again...so just imagine my testing will be worse!! Hahahaha I am awful!


----------



## barbikins

Momma I'm the same as you! I'm trying to break tradition this month.
I hope I can make it without loosing my mind :)

Yeah the suspense - I understand that. That's how I am too!


----------



## mommaplus05

Well I had a kinda good thing happen..lol I was gona pee on my last stick just to get rid of it to force myself to wait til 11 dpo..well, just as I was finishing peein I dropped it I. The toilet!!! Bahaha..well not gona be tearin open that test..it wemt in trash to stay! Ewwww darn it!! Well now I officially have no more so I guess I will wait until friday when I go bk into town for more tests..lol friday shld put me right at like 11 dpo so that shld b fine..


----------



## barbikins

mommaplus05 said:


> Well I had a kinda good thing happen..lol I was gona pee on my last stick just to get rid of it to force myself to wait til 11 dpo..well, just as I was finishing peein I dropped it I. The toilet!!! Bahaha..well not gona be tearin open that test..it wemt in trash to stay! Ewwww darn it!! Well now I officially have no more so I guess I will wait until friday when I go bk into town for more tests..lol friday shld put me right at like 11 dpo so that shld b fine..

bwahahaha :haha: that's the universe saying...Momma, don't test!!!!
I've had this happen to me before. So upsetting LOL:dohh:


----------



## barbikins

Nat & Meg, where are you ladies?!

Meg have you heard about the WSIB job yet?!

Nat, how are you - are we going to O at the same time?!

**crickets**


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....cd12 here...:)
Opk still isn't positive yet barbs...I seem to have gone over the 12/13 and over to the 15/16/17 ...blah!...lol

Sorry I been Mia for a few days...I didn't get my drunk ass to bed till gone 3am on Saturday and then I was up again at 5:30am (still completely sloshed) lol...I had to go and fix my step dads oxygen machine back up as it seems to have frozen over and then I went food shopping (horrible experiance when hung over yuk.,!!!!) 
Then there was still no rest for the wicked I had to come home and cook up some for for the hungry monsters...all I wanted to do was curle up on the sofa and cry with utter crummyness.:dohh:

So barns yep I do do the meditations...not all the time all be it but I do try...I sometimes wonder off and end up thinking of somthing else tho lol...but lastnight I managed to stayed focused...with my backside in the air lol tmi...classy eh.lol

I too feel asleep whilst remaining focused...sooooo relaxing isn't it.
I woke up with sore hips halfway through the night and threw my pillow out of the bed groaning like an oap.lmao.

So the past few days have been a total nightmare....Harry is cutting his finall back teath! What a nightmare it's been...he won't eat much and is in the maddest of moods ever...and his temps have been swinging all over the place...shame.

I think the pact is me you barbs meg natalieexo ...I think somebody popped into the thread but never replyed tho..

I have only one test in the bathroom too....I should totally go and remove that! :thumbup: 
I do not intend to order any untill I get my cover line on my temps chart.and if they turn up too early I shall have them hidden from me! Lol

Meg ....I'm so sorry af got you Hun.booo to that witch.what a slut she is!...:hugs:
Natalie...you have a good plan there Hun...determination is good but like you say- try not to set yourself up for a a huge fall ...it sux bad and this is why we are doing the pact...we are sick of the dissapiontment and the winding ourselfs up...even if it's only for the one cycle atleast we are giving ourselfs a mentle/emotional break...
But all the same I like your plan.:thumbup:

Talia...ouch love I hope your alright...let us know your ok won't you...:hugs:

Momma...lol...I loving your posts about testing...the naughty friend the mother dosnt want us hanging around with lol...

Ashley....I'm watching your test with EXCITMENT...hope you get your bfp too.:thumbup:

Well ladies...I hope to be back again tonight but I can't garentee this as lil man is being a right pain in the backside today and has had me on my toes since 5am this morning...I am pooped lol...bless his heart.

Hope your having a great evening me petals...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I really wish it was time for me to ovulate i hate waiting lol seems like this day is bloody dragging i see a very slow week on my horizon....urgh....not cool x


----------



## mommaplus05

So my sis n law that kept bringin me tests last mo th just came by..and wat she bring?? Ohhh yes..a damn frer insisti g I pee..lmao well here it is..original state..lmao..7 dpo!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130916_144124.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mommaplus05

I may see grey if I squint. Color looks distorded cuz ohone made me change pixel siz cuz it wldnt upload..


----------



## Nataliieexo

I see a shadow of a line x


----------



## mommaplus05

Lemme know wat ya think..cant really expect to much bein 7dpo..lol


----------



## Petzy

Hi barb! And everyone!

Sorry I've been MIA I had a funeral today so I haven't been around much. Just got home and put on my comfies and I am parked in front of the TV woo! Lol 

Barb and Nat get O'ing!!! Lol. What cd are you now barb ?

Momma you are still so early ! Fingers crossed those lines darken :) 

As for me , cd2 and I am having painful cramps yuck! Can't wait for AF to be over. 

So my consult appt with the fertility clinic is next Monday. Finally got the courage to bring it up with DH today and he's anxious but we are going :) I told him it won't be as bad as he thinks and we need the basic testing done. If everything comes back clear I am more than happy to keep ttc for awhile without any Intervention. That would be ideal. If its something like my hormones id like to know so we can get on it! If its something easily correctable what a waste to sit around and not know now ... Wish me luck that we test
Ok girls. I am nervous. It's not like we will learn much at the consult anyways but apparently they will do a pelvic exam and give us requisitions for blood work and semen prob. 

Busy week ahead of us. Wedding this weekend too. Ahhh

Miss you gals xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> I see a shadow of a line x

Here the test in b&w...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130916_150055.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommaplus05

It defo darker than yest...yesterday I had to open it to see the line..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh and test is still wet wen I took pic..very wet..lol


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> I see a shadow of a line x
> 
> Here the test in b&w...Click to expand...

I am pretty sure I see a line momma! Excited to see what tomorrow brings! Xx


----------



## Petzy

Oh and Barb I totally forgot to mention yes I finally heard from the WSIB on Friday after
5pm when I was packing for ottawa. I made the cut so that's good but now more waiting to see if I will actually get an offer or not. Could be soon. Could be a month. Could be 6 months or never! We will see. Rumours say there are training groups soon this fall so we will see xx


----------



## natjenson

Momma I defo see somthing on your test!!! :) 

Meg...Yaye...they called back...and you made the cut woohoo :happydance:
Lets hope they call you in pretty darn soon eh.:thumbup: :) 
I am wishing you all the luck for you and dh meg...I know it must be very nerve racking for you both :hugs: I will for sure be thinkingof you.<3
Oh and sorry to hear of those cramps...what a cow bag that witch is.i hope the pains goes away pronto.

Natalie...sorry to hear you finding the wait a drag...try to enjoy this part tho love...it's the least worrying and least stressful part of the whole cycle.:thumbup: ...lets call it our "sanity break" lol....
I get you tho...you just want to get the show back on the road.lol

Momma....you get that butt to wally and buy some tests girl...I am on the edge of my darn seat here lmao....test test test...(hang on :wacko: ain't I going against everything this pact is about here :rofl: ) :dohh:
Bahahaaa 

Well ladies tonight's opk was so much darker...I am defo going to get my pozzy within roughly 48 hrs.....woop woop...
Looks like I will be 1dpo by cd 15/16 ...not too bad I suppose...I'm just impatient ha ha...
I am having sharp o twinges (not pain) on both my left and right sides of folly tubes...I wonder if I double o...now THAT Would be amaizballs! :) 

So I'm sat alone tonight watching REALLY crummy low budget films...it's nice to have some me time again...I'm shattered tho..I really should get to bed...:dohh: 

Hope all is well with you all my dears...night night for now... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz :sleep:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Momma I defo see somthing on your test!!! :)
> 
> Meg...Yaye...they called back...and you made the cut woohoo :happydance:
> Lets hope they call you in pretty darn soon eh.:thumbup: :)
> I am wishing you all the luck for you and dh meg...I know it must be very nerve racking for you both :hugs: I will for sure be thinkingof you.<3
> Oh and sorry to hear of those cramps...what a cow bag that witch is.i hope the pains goes away pronto.
> 
> Natalie...sorry to hear you finding the wait a drag...try to enjoy this part tho love...it's the least worrying and least stressful part of the whole cycle.:thumbup: ...lets call it our "sanity break" lol....
> I get you tho...you just want to get the show back on the road.lol
> 
> Momma....you get that butt to wally and buy some tests girl...I am on the edge of my darn seat here lmao....test test test...(hang on :wacko: ain't I going against everything this pact is about here :rofl: ) :dohh:
> Bahahaaa
> 
> Well ladies tonight's opk was so much darker...I am defo going to get my pozzy within roughly 48 hrs.....woop woop...
> Looks like I will be 1dpo by cd 15/16 ...not too bad I suppose...I'm just impatient ha ha...
> I am having sharp o twinges (not pain) on both my left and right sides of folly tubes...I wonder if I double o...now THAT Would be amaizballs! :)
> 
> So I'm sat alone tonight watching REALLY crummy low budget films...it's nice to have some me time again...I'm shattered tho..I really should get to bed...:dohh:
> 
> Hope all is well with you all my dears...night night for now... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz :sleep:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Wldnt that b somethin nat!!! A dbl o!! Saweeeet!! Go getbin the sack and catch that eggy..lol and I sooo wana go to wally but gota wait!! Lol (im gona try anywho..) lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yeah true i do just wana get on with it i think i'm just feeling sorry for myself to be honest but as of tomorrow i have plans and i get my hair done on friday thank god so my hair will be all nice for shopping and cinema with oh on saturday, next week is my fertile week and i plan to see oh everyday since i am going away on the saturday i wana see him everyday plus it will be a bonus to bd everyday for ttc i just wish i could ovulate on cd 14 so i got in some days after ovulation lol i'm back on my diet aswell lost 1lb so far so thats good. i hope to lose 4lbs more before i go away...wishful thinking lol xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Good mornin everyone..time goes sooo slow wen ur waitin to test..booo! 8Dpo here..have no tests..lol so forced to wait. :( I dnt like waiting.


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Good mornin everyone..time goes sooo slow wen ur waitin to test..booo! 8Dpo here..have no tests..lol so forced to wait. :( I dnt like waiting.

Momma - Think you can join our 11DPO pact?? You can do it!!


----------



## Petzy

So I just heard from my friend who is going to the same fertility clinic as me. She had her consult in August and they put her on progesterone before she started any cycle monitoring or anything... it took one cycle of progesterone and she is preg! Now she is 9 weeks and she just told me today. I am really happy she had that experience after a year of TTC unsuccessfully... she didn't even have a chemical or anything. So she raves about the clinic of course and says the upside to being there when you get Pg is you get extra first trimester care - plenty of ultrasounds and bloodword that you wouldn't get in a regular stream pregnancy... This made me feel a bit more optimistic and I hope I am as lucky as her.


----------



## crazy84

Hey hey ladies!!! Omg I just watched breaking bad from the other night!! Holy moly it was crazy and sad!!! eek and SOA tonight!! :):) 
How is everyone???? I am good. I haven't tested again because I have gained self control....hahahaha jk jk jk this mornings test had a shadow line...but that was exactly what it was....no color at all! 
Hope all is well
Oh and momma- I saw a line on that test too!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Girlies,

I have lots to catch up & at the same time I'm slammed with work & my life this week so sorry I'm a bit MIA & not too wordy!

Meg, great to hear you made the cut with WSIB - good luck!!! FX FX

Nat, hope you will get a positive OPK soon!
Today I'm supposedly Ovulating...we didn't get a chance to BD last night when my OPK was positive which I wasn't too happy about. We DTD this morning but I'm not sure if my timing this month was optimal or not. Oh well, we'll find out soon eh?
I did the meditation this morning but more just visualization than meditation.

Momma, I saw a shadow on the test but no colour so I'm confused. Are you taking another test today?

Crazy, are those the tests that were crappy?


----------



## crazy84

barbikins said:


> Hey Girlies,
> 
> I have lots to catch up & at the same time I'm slammed with work & my life this week so sorry I'm a bit MIA & not too wordy!
> 
> Meg, great to hear you made the cut with WSIB - good luck!!! FX FX
> 
> Nat, hope you will get a positive OPK soon!
> Today I'm supposedly Ovulating...we didn't get a chance to BD last night when my OPK was positive which I wasn't too happy about. We DTD this morning but I'm not sure if my timing this month was optimal or not. Oh well, we'll find out soon eh?
> I did the meditation this morning but more just visualization than meditation.
> 
> Momma, I saw a shadow on the test but no colour so I'm confused. Are you taking another test today?
> 
> Crazy, are those the tests that were crappy?

The one from this morning was a wondfo....out of the 50 pack I ordered a while back.....I am out of the blue ones that gave me the pink Evaps.....unfortunately with every batch I have had I have gotten lots of Evaps! That's why I keep level headed when I see something on them! Hahaha I don't get excited unless it gets darker...which hasn't ever happened this far!
Hopefully your timing will have been perfect this month!!


----------



## Petzy

Ok CD3.. crickets... lol.

I ordered some more OPK and IC's today from my usual place... this time I ordered the ultra sensitive IC's... why not bahhh

Don't know what I will be doing this month with the clinic though - probably not much more than bloodwork


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> So I just heard from my friend who is going to the same fertility clinic as me. She had her consult in August and they put her on progesterone before she started any cycle monitoring or anything... it took one cycle of progesterone and she is preg! Now she is 9 weeks and she just told me today. I am really happy she had that experience after a year of TTC unsuccessfully... she didn't even have a chemical or anything. So she raves about the clinic of course and says the upside to being there when you get Pg is you get extra first trimester care - plenty of ultrasounds and bloodword that you wouldn't get in a regular stream pregnancy... This made me feel a bit more optimistic and I hope I am as lucky as her.

Hey Hun,

I read that you have your consult on Monday & there should be no delays this time b/c of Hubby right?! I think at this point, it's more than fair that you guys go to the appointment & stuff. Honestly as far as he's concerned, he'll have to do regular Semen Analysis & Blood work but the hard part is on your end - the endless poking & prodding so he shouldn't be too worried. Neither should you! This is the beginning of the start to getting pregnant!!! 

Glad to hear it worked out for your friend. Sounds to me she probably had Progesterone deficiency & they must have noted this in her blood work.
You'll have to let us know how your first Consult goes...fingers crossed!!!
It's a lot of information at once, I'll warn you. Maybe you can prepare with notes if you have any questions or to take any notes you may want.
And I'm sure you'll do Cycle Monitoring to see how things are going. That's what happened with me - & then they just told me when I was Ovulating & so when best to BD...that was the first CM.
I'm excited for you that it's finally here! :happydance:


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....about to take my evening opk....it's a bit earlier than my usual time...but I am having lots of sharp twinges something's defo gearing up...I will probe take another later tonight...ha ha what a m I like.:dohh:

Meg that's great news for your friend.:thumbup: 
I'm with barbs be sure to tell us everything they say...I'm so eager to hear what there plan is for you both.:) 

Barbs...hopefull you have caught eggy...:thumbup: 

So oh came home lastnight from work and he has been talking with colleagues about ttc...(bless)
However I feel slightly patronised with one of his colleagues advice....I means thanks for your advice but PLEASE.....like I don't know what I'm doing.jeeeeez.lol

Anyways he said that he and his wife tried for a long while and they ended up having lots Of tests and cm done....they were told to make sure they have sex in the 11th day EVERY cycle and somewhere down the line they WILL catch eggy...it worked for them but I do wonder if there was any other kind of intervention involved with them...I mean cd11 every cycle? It just seems a tad bit early that's all....maybe she o'd early who knows?

So wish me luck ladies I'm off to pee on that stick and hopefully it's nice and bright.:) fx .


:) :) :). Xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Hun,
> 
> I read that you have your consult on Monday & there should be no delays this time b/c of Hubby right?! I think at this point, it's more than fair that you guys go to the appointment & stuff. Honestly as far as he's concerned, he'll have to do regular Semen Analysis & Blood work but the hard part is on your end - the endless poking & prodding so he shouldn't be too worried. Neither should you! This is the beginning of the start to getting pregnant!!!
> 
> Glad to hear it worked out for your friend. Sounds to me she probably had Progesterone deficiency & they must have noted this in her blood work.
> You'll have to let us know how your first Consult goes...fingers crossed!!!
> It's a lot of information at once, I'll warn you. Maybe you can prepare with notes if you have any questions or to take any notes you may want.
> And I'm sure you'll do Cycle Monitoring to see how things are going. That's what happened with me - & then they just told me when I was Ovulating & so when best to BD...that was the first CM.
> I'm excited for you that it's finally here! :happydance:

Thanks Barb....Yes I hope we will just start with some blood work and basic tests and go from there. I expect a lot of info for sure but I don't want to get too crazy at first. 

yes my friend did have low progesterone... so lets see what I've got lol...maybe something as simple?! maybe nothing?! fingers crossed.

I am excited too... I hope I am pg this year arghhhh

I was planning on bringing with me my last year's cycle information, tell them any supplements we take, tell them about my chemical, OPK's, etc.

Other than that I have no idea what to inform them of lol

oh yes my vaginosis but they have those results too. and my ultrasound results.


----------



## barbikins

Hello Nat!

Good luck with the OPK...hope it's positive!!!

I've wondered about 'feeling' ovulation. I never feel them.
Actually I had thought last year I felt ovulation a bit - a heavy feeling near the ovaries but I never really knew. Anyway this cycle for some reason my uterus area & stuff just feels different. I feel like I have more symptoms from my cycle & I've felt almost cramps but not sure if that's really what that is?
Anyway wonders me if its acupuncture that's changing things.

Also about the advice you got - that is strange. Woman don't ovulate around the same time. CD 11? What does that even mean? Sperm can live up to 5 days & can hang out waiting for your eggs to be ready. So yes you can do it that early & maybe those are the sperm that win but really? I think that's odd advise & really - wouldn't a doctor say that then ? LOL>..oh geez if all it took was to BD on CD11 then what have I been doing?!?! :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ha! Sorry Nat, I just had to comment and LAUGH!!! What idiotic advice! My conception cycle was my earliest O at cd 21 (cd 24, 24 and 27 prior) since coming off bcp... Cd 11 to BD??? As if! Would take years if ever! 

Glad oh is talking about it, I'm sure it's a stressful journey but you are definitely doing everything right!! 

Ps. Congrats on the job call Meg and I'm excited to see how your appt goes, could be prog for you too with that early spotting! Hope it's a good experience and hopefully some good news too!! 
And excited to see these lines on your test everyone!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg,

You don't want to a cycle of Cycle Monitoring? It would be really good.
You'll be told your uterus lining measurements & your follicles - get a better look to make sure all is in good working order in there ;)
I found it fascinating. Yes, early mornings, but also they tell you when you O so you dont have to think about it at all.

Oh Meg, you know exactly how I feel. I want to be pregnant this year. That's all I'm asking - this year!!!!!
Well I'm told June 10th due date if I get pregnant this cycle. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hello Nat!
> 
> Good luck with the OPK...hope it's positive!!!
> 
> I've wondered about 'feeling' ovulation. I never feel them.
> Actually I had thought last year I felt ovulation a bit - a heavy feeling near the ovaries but I never really knew. Anyway this cycle for some reason my uterus area & stuff just feels different. I feel like I have more symptoms from my cycle & I've felt almost cramps but not sure if that's really what that is?
> Anyway wonders me if its acupuncture that's changing things.
> 
> Also about the advice you got - that is strange. Woman don't ovulate around the same time. CD 11? What does that even mean? Sperm can live up to 5 days & can hang out waiting for your eggs to be ready. So yes you can do it that early & maybe those are the sperm that win but really? I think that's odd advise & really - wouldn't a doctor say that then ? LOL>..oh geez if all it took was to BD on CD11 then what have I been doing?!?! :)

Yeah that sounded really silly to me too..... there is no 'typical' cycle really.. and those who O later will not apply to this lol...


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Ps. Congrats on the job call Meg and I'm excited to see how your appt goes, could be prog for you too with that early spotting! Hope it's a good experience and hopefully some good news too!!
> And excited to see these lines on your test everyone!

Thanks Talia.. fingers crossed for sure.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg,
> 
> You don't want to a cycle of Cycle Monitoring? It would be really good.
> You'll be told your uterus lining measurements & your follicles - get a better look to make sure all is in good working order in there ;)
> I found it fascinating. Yes, early mornings, but also they tell you when you O so you dont have to think about it at all.
> 
> Oh Meg, you know exactly how I feel. I want to be pregnant this year. That's all I'm asking - this year!!!!!
> Well I'm told June 10th due date if I get pregnant this cycle. Fingers crossed.

I don't mind doing cycle monitoring no - early mornings are fine for me and the information would be really useful I am sure.- so long as I am at my current job... If I am in training at a new job there is no way I could do it in the a.m. ahhhh - so the sooner the better I suppose. I wont be here for two weeks in October (Florida) if I don't get the job so it would probably have to be November that I do the first CM. I doubt they can start next week as I will be on CD9 when I go for my appt... thoughts?

Would be nice to skip OPK for a month lolo

June - that would be a lovely month to have a baby! Come on sperm / eggy - time to meet up!!!:hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Yes, team June!!!!!!!!
But you know what I have little to no expectations.
I guess a bit more hopeful given my new TCM & Acupuncture regime so we'll see :)

You'd need to do Cycle Day 3 ultrasound & blood work so they'd likely start you next cycle. And if you're gone for two weeks in October then you're right - you'll start in November :)


----------



## mommaplus05

I think I am gona try to join ur 11dpo packed..(no promises) lol but ima try..lol I am 8dpo and feelin noda!!! I am strangly constipated..I am never ever constipated!! I actually take frequent meds cuz I "go" to frequent..(I have ulcerive colitis) causes urgency and frequency..so this constipation is soooo not kewl..


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Yes, team June!!!!!!!!
> But you know what I have little to no expectations.
> I guess a bit more hopeful given my new TCM & Acupuncture regime so we'll see :)
> 
> You'd need to do Cycle Day 3 ultrasound & blood work so they'd likely start you next cycle. And if you're gone for two weeks in October then you're right - you'll start in November :)

Cycle day 3?? do tell! lol

I will be here for CD3 in October so if I only need to do that I guess I could do that, just not CM

I am glad you feel more hopeful. You should. You have a good plan now and something to look towards - that's great. Are you natural BD this cycle or what Barb?


----------



## Petzy

Nevermind https://www.babymed.com/fertility-problems/cycle-day-3-fertility-testing I used google I am smart!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Personal question feel free to not answer but so you all bd everyday of your fertile period?

Like for me i will most likely bd everyday from friday cd9 until cd17 then go away lol x


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Personal question feel free to not answer but so you all bd everyday of your fertile period?
> 
> Like for me i will most likely bd everyday from friday cd9 until cd17 then go away lol x

Some specialists recommend that you BD every other day and not every day, to allow sperm to build up. Maybe I should start doing that.. We BD every single fertile day the last two cycles so maybe that's my problem lol - the month I had my chemical we did not BD every day.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Yes, team June!!!!!!!!
> But you know what I have little to no expectations.
> I guess a bit more hopeful given my new TCM & Acupuncture regime so we'll see :)
> 
> You'd need to do Cycle Day 3 ultrasound & blood work so they'd likely start you next cycle. And if you're gone for two weeks in October then you're right - you'll start in November :)
> 
> Cycle day 3?? do tell! lol
> 
> I will be here for CD3 in October so if I only need to do that I guess I could do that, just not CM
> 
> I am glad you feel more hopeful. You should. You have a good plan now and something to look towards - that's great. Are you natural BD this cycle or what Barb?Click to expand...


You always call in on Cycle Day 1 (some clinics vary a bit) & then you go in for a Day 3 Test...ultrasound to count the number of dominant follicles, measure your lining & the blood test is testing all your hormone levels & making sure they're typical for Day 3 of your cycle. Then they can tell when they should call you back again...usually around Day10 of your cycle for Cycle Monitoring until you Ovulate.

You'll find out what your doctor orders for October. They might get you to do Day 3 & Day 21 hormone levels but it makes sense to do it when you're doing Cycle Monitoring b/c you have to be there on CD3 anyway. You'll find out :)

Yes, Natural Cycle this month & next month for sure. November is the 6th IUI schedule for now. I hope we can do it on our own though.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> Personal question feel free to not answer but so you all bd everyday of your fertile period?
> 
> Like for me i will most likely bd everyday from friday cd9 until cd17 then go away lol x
> 
> Some specialists recommend that you BD every other day and not every day, to allow sperm to build up. Maybe I should start doing that.. We BD every single fertile day the last two cycles so maybe that's my problem lol - the month I had my chemical we did not BD every day.Click to expand...

Daily & Once a day is safe if his Spermies are good to go. If they're healthy & abundant. Other wise they'd suggest every other day. But I dont think it's recommended to do it more than once a day.


----------



## barbikins

I BD on average every other day around CD 10, onward...& then I know when I'm approaching Ovulation so I will try every day for about 3 days or so...or I'll do every other day & wait for Positive OPK & make sure to do it that day & the day after. 

This cycle was not as well timed. We DTD on Saturday night....Positive OPK Monday, DTD today. Anyway it will either happen or not right? BLURG.


----------



## Nataliieexo

When i had my chemical some days we bd 3 times a day out of choice oh sex drive is threw the roof....either that or i am irrisistable lmao x


----------



## Nataliieexo

I will stick to everyday we do anyways when we are together that much so we will stick with our normal routine a bit longer x


----------



## barbikins

The later, Natalie!!!! ;)


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have a good feeling about this cycle, i feel it in my bones lol x


----------



## Petzy

Fingers crossed Natalie ! It's good to be positive. Your body responds to it :) I'm going to try to be positive too


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yeah positive thinking is the way forward :) i'm begining to be able to predict peoples pregnancys i've noticed when they put excited on a facebook status later in the day a scan pic and a announcement follows everytime it never comes as a shock to me lol jelousy etches away on me but this will be by month or year x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh and i took a opk i just felt the need it was wierd but there was a good line so heres to hoping for early ovulation i feel like that might happen x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Double post oops x


----------



## Petzy

Wow Natalie dark opk already??? What cd are you on? I don't get my positive until 13/14


----------



## Petzy

Cd4 over here...... Crickets. Lol

Barb/Nat how are those opk coming!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Goood mornin ladies...good to see a lot of positive attitudes on here.:) I am sittin at 9 dpo, plan on testing friday!! Fingers soooo crossed but not feeling very positive myself about this cycle..other than this weird constipation I have no twinges, pokes IB, odd cm, nausea, sore boobs..lpl have no symptoms watsoever..booo..so I guess I will have my answer friday(but I think I already know the answer) hopin u all get ur bfps this cycle!! @ crazy, were r u???? Have u tested anymore?


----------



## Nataliieexo

Only 7 lol think my body is probably having a little surge but i might aswell keep opking to keep a eye on it since last cycle was a wierd one x


----------



## mommaplus05

Af is due in 6 days!! Whoop! I cant wait to test to gwtbit over with now..I soooo wish I felt some symptoms! Anything..lol feeling nothing makes me hopeless and I rely on hope to get me through the horrid tww!


----------



## OurLilFlu

mommaplus05 said:


> Goood mornin ladies...good to see a lot of positive attitudes on here.:) I am sittin at 9 dpo, plan on testing friday!! Fingers soooo crossed but not feeling very positive myself about this cycle..other than this weird constipation I have no twinges, pokes IB, odd cm, nausea, sore boobs..lpl have no symptoms watsoever..booo..so I guess I will have my answer friday(but I think I already know the answer) hopin u all get ur bfps this cycle!! @ crazy, were r u???? Have u tested anymore?

My only early symptoms was constipation and then it would go the other way... Sore boobs came after my bfp and nausea only in week 6 or 7


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Only 7 lol think my body is probably having a little surge but i might aswell keep opking to keep a eye on it since last cycle was a wierd one x

Yeah I thought you were only a few days ahead of me lol... that is very early but I suppose if you have good lines keep going. I will start my OPK on Tuesday -CD10.


----------



## Petzy

Do I take the fish oil every day or just until O? Also - do I take 2 twice a day or 2 total? I have just been taking 2 with dinner.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Petzy said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> Only 7 lol think my body is probably having a little surge but i might aswell keep opking to keep a eye on it since last cycle was a wierd one x
> 
> Yeah I thought you were only a few days ahead of me lol... that is very early but I suppose if you have good lines keep going. I will start my OPK on Tuesday -CD10.Click to expand...

Yeah i will keep going just incase i have a doctors appointment with the lady who dealt with the chemical tomorrow going to ask if she is going to take my bloods im sure i have too much testosterone in my body for a woman so if she listens to me and is nice hopefully she will check it out.


----------



## barbikins

Natalie, your LH goes up & down through out your whole cycle. CD7 is very early. I would say you'll be O'in some where in mid cycle or else you'd have like a 21 day cycle...

Momma, good luck Friday! WHOO Hope you're preggo! I didn't have any symptoms both times I got pregnant. Not that early...before a bfp. So don't worry about that :)

Meg, I'm 1dpo today!! WHOOO!
And as for Fish Oil, take it every day. It's so good for you & it'll be good to keep taking it when you get pregnant. So just add it to your daily routein.

Nat, where are you with OPKs? Have you tested positive yet?

So I get to test next Saturday...the 28th. That's a LOOOONG ways away! HAHA
I don't feel much of anything about this cycle. I hope it works but I'm not banking on it. 
I feel more optimistic having things to do to try & get preggo. The Acu, the herbs, the appointments for more tests. I just feel like I'm not sitting stagnant doing nothing & that helps me.

Doctor said he wouldn't be calling me about my results so I have to follow up. 
I'm not sure how it works with this clinic. I'll just ask if they can send me copies of all my test results & do my own comparison too.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, I'm 1dpo today!! WHOOO!
> And as for Fish Oil, take it every day. It's so good for you & it'll be good to keep taking it when you get pregnant. So just add it to your daily routein.
> 
> So I get to test next Saturday...the 28th. That's a LOOOONG ways away! HAHA
> I don't feel much of anything about this cycle. I hope it works but I'm not banking on it.
> I feel more optimistic having things to do to try & get preggo. The Acu, the herbs, the appointments for more tests. I just feel like I'm not sitting stagnant doing nothing & that helps me.
> 
> Doctor said he wouldn't be calling me about my results so I have to follow up.
> I'm not sure how it works with this clinic. I'll just ask if they can send me copies of all my test results & do my own comparison too.

Thanks Barb - will do re fish oil - but do you take 4 a day or 2?

Whoop 1DPO! I wish I was in your shoes LOL..... the lead up is such a drag.

I'm glad you feel more optimistic - you should! you are doing a lot and there is good reason to feel positive- IT IS GOING TO HAPPEN.

So I called my insurance company out of curiosity to see what my coverage might be for fertility stuff. All I get is $600 in medicine coverage - LIFETIME - not annually. That is just crap. Hopefully I don't need much.... 

I assume the bloodwork and diagnostics are covered through OHIP though right Barb? I know I will have to pay for sperm analysis though right?

Any info is helpful

xx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg,

I only take 1 a day because that's what the bottle says. Just take as many as the bottle says. I got mine at GNC store - I got a great sale price for two bottles & only have to take 1 a day which is nicer than 2 or 4...like some companies.

Yeah we all wanna be in the TWW When we're only in the pre-O phase. It's so boring. 
Mind you it's a boring place for me too - I can't do anything now for 11 days!
I'll have lots of distractions though so that's OK :)

Meg, re: benefit coverage. That's a drag. That's not much at all.
Ovidrel is around $95 so hopefully you won't need 6 IUI's to get pregnant ;) If you go down that route. And you don't have to take Clomid or anything if you don't need it.

Most of the blood work is covered under OHIP. As is the routine semen analysis. There are some tests that you have to pay for however. My benefits covered those additional blood tests & ultrasound.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg,
> 
> I only take 1 a day because that's what the bottle says. Just take as many as the bottle says. I got mine at GNC store - I got a great sale price for two bottles & only have to take 1 a day which is nicer than 2 or 4...like some companies.
> 
> Yeah we all wanna be in the TWW When we're only in the pre-O phase. It's so boring.
> Mind you it's a boring place for me too - I can't do anything now for 11 days!
> I'll have lots of distractions though so that's OK :)
> 
> Meg, re: benefit coverage. That's a drag. That's not much at all.
> Ovidrel is around $95 so hopefully you won't need 6 IUI's to get pregnant ;) If you go down that route. And you don't have to take Clomid or anything if you don't need it.
> 
> Most of the blood work is covered under OHIP. As is the routine semen analysis. There are some tests that you have to pay for however. My benefits covered those additional blood tests & ultrasound.

Good to know thanks, yes hopefully I wont have to spend much out of pocket for now. I mean its fine if we do here and there but overall would be nice for most of the initial stuff to be covered. We will see I guess. Yep $600 isn't much at all. I was surprised actually because I have good coverage aside from this stuff. Why should someone be penalized for a medical issue? Ugh.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm not sure my cm is stringy with brown in it and usually it would be dry by now i'm not taking any chances and will have bd covered anyway lol x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Is it wierd that i am less bored in the tww before ovulation when i take opks? Lol it satisfys me....ok i am strange haha


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...:) so I'm really sorry but I have to be a drag...sorry to bring down the good vibe.:flower:

So my opk is still not positive...:( :cry:
I know there's still time bu I just feel so down in the dumps lately too...
I am actually quite down again about the whole ttc....iv been here before.in a place I do not desire to be.
I have spent the whole day just feeling so sad inside and I can't shake it...I have felt this creeping up one for a few weeks now and I have tryed MY ABSOLUTE HARDEST too beat it.
I really do not want to admit defeat and to have to go back on the anti depressants either...I am stuck...and at home (you gals are a wonderfully brilliant support)
I do not feel I am getting the support I need...in fact I feel sooo alone.:( :cry:
Nobody understands how I feel and how it's taking its toll on me in so many ways.i have sort of tried to talk to pete and my mom and they are no help at all...instead It feels like they are on my case ALL the time.

I swore I would never let this get me down ever again but it seems slowly creeped up on me...I have tried to fight it.

I'm the sort to walk around with a smile painted on but underneath I am just breaking down.
I really think this started when my gp told us that there's NO FURTHER HELP available...it was such a kick in the teeth...

I have decided that if I feel no better next week I am going to ask for the anti depressants again...WHICH I REALLY DO NOT WANT TO DO!!!
That should be enough to swiftly kick me up the behind and make me determined enough to beat this SOAB . Fx.

Ugh I am sooo sorry I am being such a downer girls.:dohh:
I feel so crap!

Anyways......how are we all?....barbs to yaye...1dpo!..:happydance:...I hope the ttw is kind to you love.:thumbup:

Nat wow that is early for a opk to start to go positive love,...barbs is right your LH will fluctuate through out the whole cycle.but yeah keep an eye on it.:thumbup:

Meg...I'm sorry you only get $600 to cover everything....fx you won't need to spend it all love.:thumbup:...maybe there's is something very simple going on (like your friend) and they know exactly how to correct this for you both...better still that nothing needs correcting at all even and it's just a case of cm and catching that eggy :happydance: good luck for Monday Hun and I am sooo eager to hear what the re has to say...:thumbup:

Talia-how are you feeling after your fall? Good I hope Hun.:thumbup::flower:

Momma- wow- your in the pact with us...you CAN do it.:happydance:...I hope you get them double pinkys on Friday love.:thumbup:

Ashley- yeah where you at? Have you tested again yet love?

So I worry about chere? I hope she's ok.she was quite down it he dumps when she last posted...maybe I should go back ov the thread and find her blog link and email her and see if she's ok....

Well wish me luck ladies....I really want that positive opk tmr....I only have 4left so I need it to be lol...


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nataliieexo

What cd are you nat, sorry that you are feeling down at the moment and it sucks they wont offer you any help.
I am suppost to be on anti depression tablets but dont take them, i'm doing ok without them. I hope your opk turns positive soon, and i believe you will get your bfp this year but i know its hard to stop your head from wondering off and thinking the worst i do think everything will work out for you though xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I just checked af is due for me on my mams birthday, that would be a nice suprise for me it would be like a present for me on her birthday if i get my bfp i am really hopeful for this and thinking positive....oh about my facebook pregnancy prediction thing this morning someone posted that they were excited 6 hours later a scan pic... always the same lol x


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Meg,
> 
> I only take 1 a day because that's what the bottle says. Just take as many as the bottle says. I got mine at GNC store - I got a great sale price for two bottles & only have to take 1 a day which is nicer than 2 or 4...like some companies.
> 
> Yeah we all wanna be in the TWW When we're only in the pre-O phase. It's so boring.
> Mind you it's a boring place for me too - I can't do anything now for 11 days!
> I'll have lots of distractions though so that's OK :)
> 
> Meg, re: benefit coverage. That's a drag. That's not much at all.
> Ovidrel is around $95 so hopefully you won't need 6 IUI's to get pregnant ;) If you go down that route. And you don't have to take Clomid or anything if you don't need it.
> 
> Most of the blood work is covered under OHIP. As is the routine semen analysis. There are some tests that you have to pay for however. My benefits covered those additional blood tests & ultrasound.
> 
> Good to know thanks, yes hopefully I wont have to spend much out of pocket for now. I mean its fine if we do here and there but overall would be nice for most of the initial stuff to be covered. We will see I guess. Yep $600 isn't much at all. I was surprised actually because I have good coverage aside from this stuff. Why should someone be penalized for a medical issue? Ugh.Click to expand...

Check your benefits to see if it covers extra costs for blood work & ultrasounds....It should. It would be extended medical coverage.
Also, it depends entirely on what protocol your doctor takes. And they always tell you what will cost extra & it's optional.

I agree, this is total bullshit re: having to pay. Isn't this a medical issue like any thing else? Our baby makers arent working & some how there are electives around that.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat,

I am so sorry. I felt this way last month - even about possibly taking anti-depressants because I was just so done feeling horrible about all this & my life in general.
I hope you kick this feeling soon. And if you need to see someone, you should. Could you go to a counselor? I have a fantastic woman I go to when I feel like I can't handle the world anymore. And she brings me great comfort. It's hard to talk always to friends & family because they can only say/do so much & they dont know how to deal with a person who is having trouble conceiving.

And I"ve been feeling good this month but you know what, my OPK didnt turn positive or even close on the day I thought it would & I started to get that panic feeling that I'd get with pregnancy tests. And I hated it!!!! I didn't want to go down that road again. It only lasted 1 day & I got my positive the day after. But I am really making a concious effort to keep really busy!
It's hard that you're home so much so I understand. But try to do stuff for you or with your son & away from things that are TTC...even if that means you need a break from this site. Or lessen the amount of times you log in. I believe it'll help.

We're here for you, always! Stay strong xoxoxoxox


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat,
> 
> I am so sorry. I felt this way last month - even about possibly taking anti-depressants because I was just so done feeling horrible about all this & my life in general.
> I hope you kick this feeling soon. And if you need to see someone, you should. Could you go to a counselor? I have a fantastic woman I go to when I feel like I can't handle the world anymore. And she brings me great comfort. It's hard to talk always to friends & family because they can only say/do so much & they dont know how to deal with a person who is having trouble conceiving.
> 
> And I"ve been feeling good this month but you know what, my OPK didnt turn positive or even close on the day I thought it would & I started to get that panic feeling that I'd get with pregnancy tests. And I hated it!!!! I didn't want to go down that road again. It only lasted 1 day & I got my positive the day after. But I am really making a concious effort to keep really busy!
> It's hard that you're home so much so I understand. But try to do stuff for you or with your son & away from things that are TTC...even if that means you need a break from this site. Or lessen the amount of times you log in. I believe it'll help.
> 
> We're here for you, always! Stay strong xoxoxoxox

Barb I think you really said it well.

Nat - it is so true - I often have cycles of this myself. Having someone to talk to can make all the difference in the world.

Are there services in your area? for a counselor or psychologist/psychiatrist? I have seen both in my years lol - I really do recommend - it may make a big difference before trying meds.

We are here for you - You are a tough cookie - xoxoxoxox


----------



## natjenson

Awe thankyou ladies...:) :flower: ....

Nat meg barbs....I totally feel so crap..li am paniky and down all at once...I am trying not to think about it....bc I panik...what if I never have another child again...Harry would be so lonely :( 
What if he was a mirrical.??. What if I'm not actually meant to have children and we just "got lucky"

Ha ha I want at least another two and I worry about hitting 40 and time running out!
I only have 7years left lol...

Barbs meg you are so right...seeing so one would help for sure.:thumbup: however the waiting list is Giiiiiinormous here.lol...even private is a long wait.

I will see how I go for a little while more (maybe I'm just having a wak time) and then I will go to see my gp and go from there.
Getting out more would probably help too...being busy is not a an issue..l have a shed load on my plate lol...but maybe I should have some quality time for my immediate family and myself...
I have a habit of putting myself last ALOT lol....

Ahhhhhh pha....I suppose life is grating on me a bit ....a good nights sleep will help ii hope...last night was an awfull one...and when I did sleep I had nightmares....

Actually one very wierd one too lol...I dreamt about Jesus....disguised as a charity worker and he fell in love with me....eh!!!!......I could feel myself in my dream saying wtf!....ha haha...
Anyways as it turned out I refused his heart and he turned out to be Jesus.....now that's just fucking wierd....what the hell and why the hell! Ha ha ha...
I was then told I would suffer the conciquenses...uh oh...what does that mean.
Hopefully that absolute complete opposite...bc I always turn my dreams around...well except for the funny ones...lol...

So talking about sleep this is where I intend to go now...to the land of zed...or atleast try anyways....


Thankyou so much lovelys....you have your selfs a good night too...and with a bit of luck I can grace you all with my fabulous blaring opks tmr...fx.


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Mornin ladies..10 dpo here..and im not prego..still have an ounce of wishful thinkin but just dn feel it...havin mild af cramps tgis morn and watery cm..just feeling sad..


----------



## Nataliieexo

Been to the doctors today shes checking my hormones and thyroid etc i have a bit of excess hair which may indicate high testosterone, its tomorrow cd9 i get my blood test i wondered if she might need to pick a certain day to do it since your hormones change throughout, i will just be happy to get to the bottom of the problem of it, i am still feeling positive over here cd8 just 7 days to a positive opk i hope x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ok i'm having a crisis after reading things were people stopped trying and concieved im not arguing with myself to not take anymore opks and just go with the flow....or try this cycle and not try next cycle i dont know how the hell do i stop trying i dont think i can x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey everyone! 
Nat I'm sorry you're feeling really down right now and along with the other girls, I've found invaluable help with counsellors/psychologists. Really helped a lot. I know how it is to suffer with anxiety and how it can really overcome you and put you in the dumps. Even of you can't see someone, one thing my lady got me to do is journal. Just write it all out, get it off your chest. Even if it doesn't make sense coming out just write and write and write. Keep busy but more importantly do something for you. In some ways Nat, I feel like we are the same always giving and worrying about others but not really taking care of ourselves. My counsellor basically forced me to do something nice for myself everyday. It literally started with painting my nails. You can take 10 mins a put a coat of colour and its funny that it works. Art is helpful too. Those little things turned into taking half an hour to draw or doodle something etc. just start small with something YOU enjoy! 

Natalie, I did see your post in first tri and I wouldn't worry about your bd routine. Again, chemical although a sad loss means that you are able to get of and what you were doing was just right. I think for long term ttc'ers the break from all the charting, cm analysis, opk'ing can give them that ounce of relaxation to finally let their bodies accept a pregnancy, you know? If you think stepping back would help by all means do it. But try to just trust in the process, it will happen for you! 

Hope everyone else is having a good thurs. 

AFM, my elbow is doing a lot better, looks terrible though and i keep banging it into walls etc, ouch! And we have exciting news we might be moving by Xmas! Going to look at a house in my old hometown, where oh and I went to school! I'm quite excited!! Then its OH'a dad'a bday dinner at Montana's (bbq rib place that makes you wear antlers on your birthday!) Then Friday is our anatomy scan and I have a wedding on Sat! Busy weekend!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Mornin ladies..10 dpo here..and im not prego..still have an ounce of wishful thinkin but just dn feel it...havin mild af cramps tgis morn and watery cm..just feeling sad..

Im sorry Momma! BUT it is only 10DPO, I didnt get my BFP until 12DPO with my chemical.... many people BFP later than that - FX xx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies.....cd 15 now...still no positive opk :( oh well it is what it is now I guess.
I have decided I am going to stop all my supps after Xmas ...
A 3 mnth break.

As for my temps they are looking fantastic...the best chart I have ever had but something's obviously not going right and I am DEFO going o change my doctors if my gp will not hear me and my worries about fertillity....she's a fantastic doctor but I need action not sympathy!

So today I feel somewhat better...I went to bed last night and gave myself a good telling off mentally!....it worked....I think I need to conquer the stress levels for now and take one day at a time.


Talia....thankyou :flower: what a lovey post...your kind advice helped sooo much.
Your right I must find 5/10 mins for myself and stuff it if people around me can't except that...
My moto has always been to others at there time of hardship has been " you can't run the show if you don't look after the one that runs the show" 
Now it's time I take my own advice too lol
I am soo glad you are recovering well from your fall...I was sooo worried for you and bump.
Try and take it easy on those size 10's love lol...(I say size 10's - I don't actually know what size lmao)

Barbs...2dpo today...T minus 9 days till testing Yaye.:happydance:

Meg...af is out the door yet?...this time next week you'll be opking right...ha ha you catching up with me...I'm in for a loooong cycle this month I guess.lol

Nat....try love...try not to believe everything you see online regarding advice and info regarding ttc...I can't seriously make you indecisive....I think you should do what "feels right for you"... Go with your heart...:flower: 
So is your gp testing you for pcos?....
I hope your bloods and everything come back fine Hun.:) 

Momma....so sorry you feel out...there's still time ok..:thumbup:

Ashley? Earth calling Ashley? We're your tests?...lol... Hope all is well love.:) 

Well...I am praying for some kind of change on my opk tonight...please - a nearly positive would set my mind at ease right now lol....come the feck on! Bahahahaha...

Tmi but after dtd last night there was no leakage...if you know what I mean. Lol
Normally there is some kind of indication the morning aft that we bd but today it's like the Sarah down there...oooops....
I do wonder if oh has "faked" it....bahahaaa....now that's kind of funny ...but not if you get me.lol...
What are your thoughts ladies ...have you ever had these suspicions? Lol...sorry to ask.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good thurs.
> 
> AFM, my elbow is doing a lot better, looks terrible though and i keep banging it into walls etc, ouch! And we have exciting news we might be moving by Xmas! Going to look at a house in my old hometown, where oh and I went to school! I'm quite excited!! Then its OH'a dad'a bday dinner at Montana's (bbq rib place that makes you wear antlers on your birthday!) Then Friday is our anatomy scan and I have a wedding on Sat! Busy weekend!

Hey Talia,

Glad it is doing much better. I hope it heals up fast!

That is super exciting about a new house - sounds great - FX!!

We have lots of Montanas around here lol - You will love it when you have the baby for the kids eat free days lol....Their new menu is actually really good.

Anatomy scan whoop! My GF has hers on the 30th - super exciting!

I also have a wedding this weekend but on Sunday (wah wah)


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies.....cd 15 now...still no positive opk :( oh well it is what it is now I guess.
> I have decided I am going to stop all my supps after Xmas ...
> A 3 mnth break.
> 
> As for my temps they are looking fantastic...the best chart I have ever had but something's obviously not going right and I am DEFO going o change my doctors if my gp will not hear me and my worries about fertillity....she's a fantastic doctor but I need action not sympathy!
> 
> So today I feel somewhat better...I went to bed last night and gave myself a good telling off mentally!....it worked....I think I need to conquer the stress levels for now and take one day at a time.
> 
> 
> Talia....thankyou :flower: what a lovey post...your kind advice helped sooo much.
> Your right I must find 5/10 mins for myself and stuff it if people around me can't except that...
> My moto has always been to others at there time of hardship has been " you can't run the show if you don't look after the one that runs the show"
> Now it's time I take my own advice too lol
> 
> Meg...af is out the door yet?...this time next week you'll be opking right...ha ha you catching up with me...I'm in for a loooong cycle this month I guess.lol
> 
> 
> Well...I am praying for some kind of change on my opk tonight...please - a nearly positive would set my mind at ease right now lol....come the feck on! Bahahahaha...
> 
> Tmi but after dtd last night there was no leakage...if you know what I mean. Lol
> Normally there is some kind of indication the morning aft that we bd but today it's like the Sarah down there...oooops....
> I do wonder if oh has "faked" it....bahahaaa....now that's kind of funny ...but not if you get me.lol...
> What are your thoughts ladies ...have you ever had these suspicions? Lol...sorry to ask.
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat I am glad you feel a bit better today.... those OPK's will turn dark soon - it could be the stress - dont worry :) Yes you are right maybe we will catch up together! 

I was thinking - if it takes such a long time to get an appt with a counsellor -why dont you get on a list now.. better than to wait longer later, then you can always not go if by the time it comes you dont feel you need it. I think it could help so much Nat... just a thought xox

FX for that OPK Nat!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat sometimes that happens to me after bd'ing, this morning was fun for me so i slept in oh was trying to initiate sex i'm having none of it i'm so tired lol we went shopping and had some to kill so suggests while we are out shopping wen pop home for a quickie this all sits welll with me until after i realise i have 15 mins til my appointment so quickly get ready and we walk to the doctors half way there it starts coming out of me, it was not nice and i felt incomfortable the rest of the walk lol x


----------



## Petzy

Hi all!

CD5 for me whoop whoop lol.... AF is donezo... so here I am again, Cycle #14... Come on beannnnnnnnnnn gimme gimme lmao

Excited to get some testing done soon to make sure everything is ok. I do feel optimistic because of the chemical... we will see. I dont expect to know anything this month but maybe bloodwork will be faster because its private??


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Nat sometimes that happens to me after bd'ing, this morning was fun for me so i slept in oh was trying to initiate sex i'm having none of it i'm so tired lol we went shopping and had some to kill so suggests while we are out shopping wen pop home for a quickie this all sits welll with me until after i realise i have 15 mins til my appointment so quickly get ready and we walk to the doctors half way there it starts coming out of me, it was not nice and i felt incomfortable the rest of the walk lol x

LMAO I have been there manyyyyyyyyyyyy times. We BD usually in the morning and if I am late I am rushing after, dripping on my way to work. Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww lol. The things we do!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Omg the amount of mistakes in that post bloody touch screen lol x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Petzy said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> Nat sometimes that happens to me after bd'ing, this morning was fun for me so i slept in oh was trying to initiate sex i'm having none of it i'm so tired lol we went shopping and had some to kill so suggests while we are out shopping wen pop home for a quickie this all sits welll with me until after i realise i have 15 mins til my appointment so quickly get ready and we walk to the doctors half way there it starts coming out of me, it was not nice and i felt incomfortable the rest of the walk lol x
> 
> LMAO I have been there manyyyyyyyyyyyy times. We BD usually in the morning and if I am late I am rushing after, dripping on my way to work. Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww lol. The things we do!!Click to expand...

Lol i am usually more of a night time person, or if its morning i usually leave myself enough time to lay down and keep most of it in lol


----------



## natjenson

Lmao...:rofl: omg girls...where would we be without liners eh!.....crummy knickers ewwwwwwwwww :rofl:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies.....cd 15 now...still no positive opk :( oh well it is what it is now I guess.
> I have decided I am going to stop all my supps after Xmas ...
> A 3 mnth break.
> 
> As for my temps they are looking fantastic...the best chart I have ever had but something's obviously not going right and I am DEFO going o change my doctors if my gp will not hear me and my worries about fertillity....she's a fantastic doctor but I need action not sympathy!
> 
> So today I feel somewhat better...I went to bed last night and gave myself a good telling off mentally!....it worked....I think I need to conquer the stress levels for now and take one day at a time.
> 
> 
> Talia....thankyou :flower: what a lovey post...your kind advice helped sooo much.
> Your right I must find 5/10 mins for myself and stuff it if people around me can't except that...
> My moto has always been to others at there time of hardship has been " you can't run the show if you don't look after the one that runs the show"
> Now it's time I take my own advice too lol
> I am soo glad you are recovering well from your fall...I was sooo worried for you and bump.
> Try and take it easy on those size 10's love lol...(I say size 10's - I don't actually know what size lmao)
> 
> Barbs...2dpo today...T minus 9 days till testing Yaye.:happydance:
> 
> Meg...af is out the door yet?...this time next week you'll be opking right...ha ha you catching up with me...I'm in for a loooong cycle this month I guess.lol
> 
> Nat....try love...try not to believe everything you see online regarding advice and info regarding ttc...I can't seriously make you indecisive....I think you should do what "feels right for you"... Go with your heart...:flower:
> So is your gp testing you for pcos?....
> I hope your bloods and everything come back fine Hun.:)
> 
> Momma....so sorry you feel out...there's still time ok..:thumbup:
> 
> Ashley? Earth calling Ashley? We're your tests?...lol... Hope all is well love.:)
> 
> Well...I am praying for some kind of change on my opk tonight...please - a nearly positive would set my mind at ease right now lol....come the feck on! Bahahahaha...
> 
> Tmi but after dtd last night there was no leakage...if you know what I mean. Lol
> Normally there is some kind of indication the morning aft that we bd but today it's like the Sarah down there...oooops....
> I do wonder if oh has "faked" it....bahahaaa....now that's kind of funny ...but not if you get me.lol...
> What are your thoughts ladies ...have you ever had these suspicions? Lol...sorry to ask.
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey Hun,

Maybe a break is good - just keep having sex & see what happens.
I didn't get my positive OPK until CD16...so don't give up hope xo
You Ovulate so it'll happen.

I am glad you're feeling a bit better today. Some times we have "I hate the world" days. And I think finding a new GP is the way to go.

LOL DH faking it? Well I would know. I just know my hubby so well I'd know ;) It's not like us faking it...some times I have to cuz he's relentless to make me O & some times I'm just not in the mood or cant & he doesn't understand. LOL


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hi all!
> 
> CD5 for me whoop whoop lol.... AF is donezo... so here I am again, Cycle #14... Come on beannnnnnnnnnn gimme gimme lmao
> 
> Excited to get some testing done soon to make sure everything is ok. I do feel optimistic because of the chemical... we will see. I dont expect to know anything this month but maybe bloodwork will be faster because its private??

This is a great next step, hun. It was a very optimistic time for me.
I feel better when I'm doing 'something' than nothing.

You'll get your blood results pretty quick. Some of them take a month b/c they send it to the states. Yep....


----------



## barbikins

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey everyone!
> Nat I'm sorry you're feeling really down right now and along with the other girls, I've found invaluable help with counsellors/psychologists. Really helped a lot. I know how it is to suffer with anxiety and how it can really overcome you and put you in the dumps. Even of you can't see someone, one thing my lady got me to do is journal. Just write it all out, get it off your chest. Even if it doesn't make sense coming out just write and write and write. Keep busy but more importantly do something for you. In some ways Nat, I feel like we are the same always giving and worrying about others but not really taking care of ourselves. My counsellor basically forced me to do something nice for myself everyday. It literally started with painting my nails. You can take 10 mins a put a coat of colour and its funny that it works. Art is helpful too. Those little things turned into taking half an hour to draw or doodle something etc. just start small with something YOU enjoy!
> 
> Natalie, I did see your post in first tri and I wouldn't worry about your bd routine. Again, chemical although a sad loss means that you are able to get of and what you were doing was just right. I think for long term ttc'ers the break from all the charting, cm analysis, opk'ing can give them that ounce of relaxation to finally let their bodies accept a pregnancy, you know? If you think stepping back would help by all means do it. But try to just trust in the process, it will happen for you!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good thurs.
> 
> AFM, my elbow is doing a lot better, looks terrible though and i keep banging it into walls etc, ouch! And we have exciting news we might be moving by Xmas! Going to look at a house in my old hometown, where oh and I went to school! I'm quite excited!! Then its OH'a dad'a bday dinner at Montana's (bbq rib place that makes you wear antlers on your birthday!) Then Friday is our anatomy scan and I have a wedding on Sat! Busy weekend!

I hope you'll heal up fast!!!! :( Sounds painful!

And good luck with your scan - that's very exciting!
Are you going to find out the sex?


----------



## Nataliieexo

Im about to have a bath get my jarmies on and laying infront of the tv all night, painting my nails, i get my hair done tomorrow i bet i feel great after it might bring me some extra confidence for ttc next week lol x


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> CD5 for me whoop whoop lol.... AF is donezo... so here I am again, Cycle #14... Come on beannnnnnnnnnn gimme gimme lmao
> 
> Excited to get some testing done soon to make sure everything is ok. I do feel optimistic because of the chemical... we will see. I dont expect to know anything this month but maybe bloodwork will be faster because its private??
> 
> This is a great next step, hun. It was a very optimistic time for me.
> I feel better when I'm doing 'something' than nothing.
> 
> You'll get your blood results pretty quick. Some of them take a month b/c they send it to the states. Yep....Click to expand...

Oh interesting....


----------



## crazy84

Nat- I am here I am here!! Hahahaha but my lines are not! :/ af should be here Monday and I have been cramping for several days now and all normal af symptoms....blah.... However I had a bit of fun today!! It is my buddies birthday today...so I snuck into town and decorated his house!! Filled his floors with balloons!! I am excited for his reaction!! I plan to have a good time tonight...so it's all good!!:)
Hope o comes for you soon!!!!
Hope all of you ladies are doing wonderful! 
Momma- you still have time!!! Fingers crossed!! Worst case scenario is we are cycle buddies again!! Except every since havin Mirena removed I have had short 24day cycles!!
I often wonder if ha in Mirena has caused my problems with trying to conceive.:/


----------



## OurLilFlu

Petzy said:


> Hey Talia,
> 
> Glad it is doing much better. I hope it heals up fast!
> 
> That is super exciting about a new house - sounds great - FX!!
> 
> We have lots of Montanas around here lol - You will love it when you have the baby for the kids eat free days lol....Their new menu is actually really good.
> 
> Anatomy scan whoop! My GF has hers on the 30th - super exciting!
> 
> I also have a wedding this weekend but on Sunday (wah wah)

I actually used to serve at a Montana's for about 3 years in university! They did make a lot of changes to the restaurant/ menus shortly after I left. It's yummy and yes very fun for kids!! Good excuse to go more often!! Haha


----------



## OurLilFlu

barbikins said:


> I hope you'll heal up fast!!!! :( Sounds painful!
> 
> And good luck with your scan - that's very exciting!
> Are you going to find out the sex?

Nope! Team yellow! I think OH has finally given up trying to change my mind. He wants to know, more than before i think so I still kinda feel guilty making it 'my' decision lol but I guess we agreed next time we would find out! He doesn't get why I don't wanna find out. Oh wells! Either way it'll be a neat experience tomorrow, we even get to see in 3d


----------



## mommaplus05

Well I caved..:( 10dpo and took a 5 days sooner(walgreens brand of frer) and it was bfn..:( so now I wait for af..if a 5 days sooner test shows no line then im sure im not prego..


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I hope you'll heal up fast!!!! :( Sounds painful!
> 
> And good luck with your scan - that's very exciting!
> Are you going to find out the sex?
> 
> Nope! Team yellow! I think OH has finally given up trying to change my mind. He wants to know, more than before i think so I still kinda feel guilty making it 'my' decision lol but I guess we agreed next time we would find out! He doesn't get why I don't wanna find out. Oh wells! Either way it'll be a neat experience tomorrow, we even get to see in 3dClick to expand...

Talia that is too funny... I don't know how you can wait... I am wayyyy to anal for that.. I MUST KNOW!!! Heck, I cant handle not knowing YOUR baby's sex lmao.. maybe he/she will turn the right direction on the 3d and you will see the prize! haha


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> I actually used to serve at a Montana's for about 3 years in university! They did make a lot of changes to the restaurant/ menus shortly after I left. It's yummy and yes very fun for kids!! Good excuse to go more often!! Haha

Too funny.. My sister in law worked there for years too - its why we still get a discount lol. There is a new menu from a couple months ago though - much better as I hadn't been in years because I had given up on it!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Well I caved..:( 10dpo and took a 5 days sooner(walgreens brand of frer) and it was bfn..:( so now I wait for af..if a 5 days sooner test shows no line then im sure im not prego..

Momma!!! You broke the pact lol....

And no, you are not out yet! Can you wait to test till 12DPO now?? CAN YOU DO IT??? lol:thumbup:


----------



## barbikins

Tisk Tisk Momma!!! :)
Oh boy...what shall we do about you?! LOL

Talia, it was the opposit with my DH & I when I was preggo w/our daughter. I needed to know & convinced him. Plus he has a daughter & got to experience the surprise so he already go that for himself. 

Although next time around I'm sure...I am on the fence if I want it a surprise next time. I think it could be fun. But I won't know until I get there.
I am a need to know person too so I'm really unsure how I'd be.


----------



## natjenson

Ugh...opk- nada!......fak fakety fak fak fak!....

After tmr I have no opks left!....what to doooooooooooo!

I will give it till cd20 (5days) and then I shall assume it's not happening this cycle.....now I am flummoxed...how in the world can this suddenly start.???
Any suggestions ladies?


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nat the stress is probably starting to get to you and show up in your cycles, doesn't mean you won't O it's probably just delayed. Wwoooossssaaawww.... Just breathe. It'll happen, just keep bd'ing!


----------



## mommaplus05

Sooooo confused..how on earth can I get stark white on a generic frer but get this on a pink dye new choice??poooo im so darn confused..I have a frer for mornin but if a 5 days sooner generic aint pickin up nuttin I dbt frer will! :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130919_170708.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 8









IMG_20130919_170846.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommaplus05

Anyone shed any light on this crap..those r one dollar tests..no clue on the miu..there dg tests..


----------



## mommaplus05

I dnt even have to edit..line is totally there. Wth..I think it tryon to screw w me!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I see that line how quick did it come up x


----------



## mommaplus05

It came in bout ten min..


----------



## mommaplus05

Was very faint initially then got darker


----------



## Nataliieexo

Take another in the morning i'll keep my eyes peeled for it.


----------



## natjenson

Wow momma...very confusing Hun indeed.......now in normall sercumstanstes I would say this is a the start of a bfp (and believe me I want nothing more than for that to be the case ) 
But you say dollar tests test so I would be the same as you...confused and in disbelief...

I'm with nat...morning pee pee is calling the shots...all the way...and then if it's another line...frer ALL THE WAY . Lol :thumbup: 


:) :) :)


----------



## natjenson

So I find this on Pinterest and I think of you gals.....yep I'm a soppy bug bug ...but I mean it..You gals are da bestestesssst....:thumbup:


:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## natjenson

Ha ha I found is too....now tell me there is NOT something wrong about this recipe picture I found...it's looks soooooo wrong bahahahahaha



) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## natjenson

So I had a glass of bialys.....now there is somthing sad about the bottom of this glass......IT'S FACKING EMPTY,.... Lol....and there's no more :( lol...l
Oh well atleast I feel abit more relaxed tonight....
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee bahahahahaha ha.....:). :rofl: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Well I have a frer waitin for fmu!! I b 11 dpo in am!! Fingers crossed..


----------



## OurLilFlu

Momma def see the line but the not sure of the colour seems a bit off, the frer in the morning will tell ya fingers crossed for sure! If I didn't know better I'd say 100% a line but some of these tests can be dodgy.... My first faint bfp was on a dollarama test so hopefully you too!


----------



## natjenson

Yes talia here here....momma I am checking in tmr afternoon to see your morning test FOR SURE, 
I say afternoon bc it's afternoon here when your morning arrives....I love it whe you say morning ladies...coz I'm like roll on bedtime by that time of the day already...hahahaha. ..lol....

I do hope with all of my heart this is it for you.:flower: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Thanks ladies...im praying..but yeah..dnt have to much faith in that one pos test..seems not right..but at 11 dpo tomorriw im sure I will have a def answer...uggghhh gona b a long night..cm went away and havin twinges in left ovary. Weird..I oed on cd 20 last cycle, cd 13 of this cycle..af due tues..praying I see two pino lines in mornin even if they r faint..


----------



## barbikins

Momma I see that line
Wow that would be mean if it weren't real!!!.FX

Nat are you drinking again?! You're.so funny...isn't it like past.your bed time?! :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well today is not going in my favor i slept in and missed my hair appointment grrr i must have knocked my alarm off and had to make it for next friday 11.30....miles away fx the rest of this day goes smoothly x


----------



## mommaplus05

Well not all pink dye test r good I reckon..yesterdays must have been bull sh*t! Here is my frer and noda! 11 dpo shld have a without a dbt line. Fuck..I am gettin sick of bfns..uggghhh
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130920_055943.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20130920_060100.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommaplus05

Havin af type cramps this mornin too..which makes no damn sense seeing af is not due til tues


----------



## mommaplus05

So if my af starts today that wld mean I oed on cd 9?? Wtf..last cycle was like 37 days long and this one b 23-24? Soo messed up..feelin like shit today..how now wld it b for af to stay away and me to go on to get that bfp.....(I guess I shld keep dreamin)..good luck ladies..hope ur is better than mine here lately w my messed up irregular cycles. Just dnt believe af cld start today..if its true that ur lp doesnt change then I shld not start..I know I did not o until cd 12-13..


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> So if my af starts today that wld mean I oed on cd 9?? Wtf..last cycle was like 37 days long and this one b 23-24? Soo messed up..feelin like shit today..how now wld it b for af to stay away and me to go on to get that bfp.....(I guess I shld keep dreamin)..good luck ladies..hope ur is better than mine here lately w my messed up irregular cycles. Just dnt believe af cld start today..if its true that ur lp doesnt change then I shld not start..I know I did not o until cd 12-13..

Awe momma...I'm sorry your feeling like this...it's very frustrating isn't it...try and keep your chin up sweet.:thumbup:

Yep yur right your lp never changes...unless you have a defect and since you are 11dpo I'd say you can certainly rule that out love...normally a defect means short lps...like 7/8/9 days...10 dpo is deemed as acceptable.

Hopefully af stays away and your yet to get your bfp still.:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm going to start temping, does anyone temp can anyone give me a little run down on what i do lol x


----------



## natjenson

Well it's cd 16..... My opk is almost positive...I think.lol...I just don't want it to get weaker on tonight's opk...it's my last one...I will then have to rely on o pains and I hate to do that.

Barbs I only had the one drink last night....:dohh: but I will say I would have had more if it was available lol...

Nat that sux big time sleeping through your alarm.i hate when that happens in the very early am's and I have to rush out the door for apts...
The days starts off on the wrong note dosnt it.grrrrrr lol...
I hope it turns out better for you :) 

Momma nig :hug: to you my dear,..

Meg...how are you doing today?

Ashley I'm sorry you got bfns boooooo...:hugs:
That's sounds fun...a room filled with balloons....how did he take it? Lol

Well my pee better produce some sparkly blaring lines tonight...else I am going to physically bang my head off the walls....ha haha (not literally) 

So today I have to go and pay bills...ugh! My porer family and the richer company's...that sux! Lol

Take care ladies and I bid you all a great weekend ...
What are you getting up to? :) 

Oh I see you Canadians are having thanks giving day on the 14 th of October....so is that a xmasy event - how does that work out there....what do you do to celebrate it?:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok can someone hlp a little..I oed on cd 13.. (13 days from start of af) I normal have 27-28 day cycles w a 14 day lp) how many dpo am I and what day shld af start? Ff says af shld come on thurs, I thought tues, another place says wed..ugghh how many dpo and I? Is the day u o co sidered 1dpo? If not then my guess I wld really b 10dpo instead of 11...uggghh


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I'm going to start temping, does anyone temp can anyone give me a little run down on what i do lol x

Ooooh nat my field of expertise. Lmao....
I temp...have done for 8 concecutive months now...:thumbup:

So basically I am using fertillity friend.
I temp in the morning same time (very important) :thumbup:

Basically you get to know your body soooooo well...it confirms ovulation and predicts af and pregancy...

Fertillity friend is a very handy lil ap...I love it...I can't fathem the thought of NOT using it lol...

Ask away nat...I will help the best I can love ok.:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok can someone hlp a little..I oed on cd 13.. (13 days from start of af) I normal have 27-28 day cycles w a 14 day lp) how many dpo am I and what day shld af start? Ff says af shld come on thurs, I thought tues, another place says wed..ugghh how many dpo and I? Is the day u o co sidered 1dpo? If not then my guess I wld really b 10dpo instead of 11...uggghh

Momma...what was the date of o?....your right maybe you are 10 dpo....ff is normally right give or take a day..I would go with that.:thumbup:

Oh and 24 hrs after o is 1 dpo :thumbup: 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Will temping from say cd 10 until after ov is comfirmed be enough all i want to be sure is that i ovulated, if i keep the thermomitor under my pillow and take my temp jot it down will that be ok because i will probably go back to sleep.

I dont always stay at my house so will different temps of houses make a difference, also i wanted to start when it came next thursday but i am suppost to ov next friday so that will be pointless wont it :/ x


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> So I find this on Pinterest and I think of you gals.....yep I'm a soppy bug bug ...but I mean it..You gals are da bestestesssst....:thumbup:
> 
> 
> :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I love this Nat - thanks for posting :hugs::flower:


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Will temping from say cd 10 until after ov is comfirmed be enough all i want to be sure is that i ovulated, if i keep the thermomitor under my pillow and take my temp jot it down will that be ok because i will probably go back to sleep.
> 
> I dont always stay at my house so will different temps of houses make a difference, also i wanted to start when it came next thursday but i am suppost to ov next friday so that will be pointless wont it :/ x

Well nat if you do it all the way through your cycle...you will see your LH surges in line with your opks...you can actually see the oestrogen going up and down and then in the tww you can see if progesterone rises significantly too..wich is need for implantation...you can also (not always) see implantation dips which is a great indicator to suggest pg accrued.

It shouldn't make a difference if you sleep in different environments...as long as it's not the noth pole or the golf of Mexico lol...

I would say a good day to start temping is the begging of your cycle.

Yep ...thermometer under your pillow is ideal...with a pen...
I always take my temp around 6 am and then jot it down...and I enter it on my chart at 10 so I have enough time to get afew things done in the mornings and not end up forgetting to enter the data...

Make sure you get atleast a 4hr block sleep to or else you can pick up ambiguous temp results...one or two days is ok but it makes your chart harder to read ...

You'll also see if your not wel when temping too...I love temping...altho it does feel alittle wierd too at first lol...but you get used to it.:thumbup:

Feel free to ask whatever you like nat...and I,l try to answer best I can...it does take a few cycles to know the ropes....
Oh and a handy piece of advice...DO NOT LET IT STRESS YOU OUT....
I was guilty of this many a time...lol....but it can have a habit of confusing the hell out of you at first lol...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks i will leave it until next cycle i have to bring it up with oh first i hope hes on board, trying to pick a decent time as i usually wake up at 8 but one day through the week i wake up at 7 so i'm going to have to wake up at 7 to temp for the sake of a day lol do you temp orally? i'm not sure which to do lol hopefully get a bfp this cycle then i wont have to do it lol just my body seems to have become unpredictable last cycle i was not convinced i ovulated because i didnt have the usual symptoms which didnt help me stress any less but then i thought maybe i did but i didnt have a big amount of progesterone....oh i could come up with many reasons lol x


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Ha ha I found is too....now tell me there is NOT something wrong about this recipe picture I found...it's looks soooooo wrong bahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ) :) :) xxx

lmao that's funny Nat - and we must have been on the same page because I was also on Pinterest looking at dessert recipes last night lol....


----------



## natjenson

Nat I temp NON orally lol...
Only bc if you sleep with your mouth open its not accurate enough.:thumbup:

I hope oh is on board with you too love.

If you worry the is not enough progesterone nat that are over the counter supps you can take...I am on b6.... Just to boost it alittle in the tww that's all...:) 
I would defo get bloods to check prog first tho...:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> So if my af starts today that wld mean I oed on cd 9?? Wtf..last cycle was like 37 days long and this one b 23-24? Soo messed up..feelin like shit today..how now wld it b for af to stay away and me to go on to get that bfp.....(I guess I shld keep dreamin)..good luck ladies..hope ur is better than mine here lately w my messed up irregular cycles. Just dnt believe af cld start today..if its true that ur lp doesnt change then I shld not start..I know I did not o until cd 12-13..

Momma I am sorry that is really confusing... I don't know much about LP but I didn't think they varied much either


----------



## mommaplus05

My last af started on aug 29th..o was on sept 10-11th..27-28 days cycle..so how many dpo? And wen is af due? Lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

How do i convince my doctor to check that because they are funny about bloods around here. does that require a cd21 blood test?

I am getting my blood taken today to check thyroid etc i'm sure i saw her check the progesterone box but i didnt think they would see much with progesterone at cd9? i wish i was a doctor it would be much easier lol x


----------



## natjenson

So who wants to see a pic of my wedding dress??.?.?.?.


I love it it's defo got to be the "one" 
Eeeek so exciting...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Well it's cd 16..... My opk is almost positive...I think.lol...I just don't want it to get weaker on tonight's opk...it's my last one...I will then have to rely on o pains and I hate to do that.
> 
> Well my pee better produce some sparkly blaring lines tonight...else I am going to physically bang my head off the walls....ha haha (not literally)
> 
> So today I have to go and pay bills...ugh! My porer family and the richer company's...that sux! Lol
> 
> Take care ladies and I bid you all a great weekend ...
> What are you getting up to? :)
> 
> Oh I see you Canadians are having thanks giving day on the 14 th of October....so is that a xmasy event - how does that work out there....what do you do to celebrate it?:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat - Glad you are almost positive! FX you get it today or latest tomorrow! I have got mine on CD16 before bahhh hate those ones lol... that's when I know I have a long cycle coming.

Yes that's our thanksgiving weekend. My family isn't religious - we just get together and have a lot of food at someones house, and a lot of wine lol.... Usually I have 2-3 dinners if I am not escaping to Florida haha. This year I will be here. I love thanksgiving.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have a pre natal vitimin to take next cycle it has b6 in but i didn't know weather it would effect my cycles or not or if it would make much difference since it might not have that much b6 in xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> so who wants to see a pic of my wedding dress??.?.?.?.
> 
> 
> I love it it's defo got to be the "one"
> eeeek so exciting...:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

me!!! Nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Petzy

CD6 for me.. so glad its Friday... hike tomorrow , lunch with a GF, dinner with friends, then wedding sunday.. should be fun!


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> How do i convince my doctor to check that because they are funny about bloods around here. does that require a cd21 blood test?
> 
> I am getting my blood taken today to check thyroid etc i'm sure i saw her check the progesterone box but i didnt think they would see much with progesterone at cd9? i wish i was a doctor it would be much easier lol x

Yeah I would have thought she would check for prog all the way though your cycle bloods....
Nat I had these tests done that you are having....it came back that I o on cd19!!!....bahahahahaha how funny...don't forget o can vary ok.:thumbup:

This is a basic check out on your hormones and fluctuations...if there is a problem they can help with this...my hormones at the time were "up the creek" lol

They are just checking to see if your levels are line with the dates and to see if you ovulate...which you know you can..

I hope it all comes back fine and dandy for you nat...I'm sure it will be ok.:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

No i dont think thats what shes looking for shes trying to find out why i have a little excess hair on my face, i dont think any of those tests will be done for a long time yet even though i would love one now lol x


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> so who wants to see a pic of my wedding dress??.?.?.?.
> 
> 
> I love it it's defo got to be the "one"
> eeeek so exciting...:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> me!!! NowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwClick to expand...

I am actually in love with this dress....I love it.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## natjenson

Front view :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6


----------



## natjenson

Back view.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nataliieexo

That dress is beautiful your going.to look amazing on your wedding day :D xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> No i dont think thats what shes looking for shes trying to find out why i have a little excess hair on my face, i dont think any of those tests will be done for a long time yet even though i would love one now lol x

So she may be looking for pcos?.....I hope this is not the case for you nat.:hugs:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> That dress is beautiful your going.to look amazing on your wedding day :D xxx

Awe thankyou nat...I will be having it custom made...and it's a flaming bargain...woop woop
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

So countdown to pregnancy gave me a whole calendar..says I am 9dpo today and implantation is suppose to happen today. Also says I wnt get a pos hpt on sept 22..so u think I shld retest on sunday?


----------



## natjenson

Omg....it's gone 2 pm....ha haha...I need to get my butt in the kitchen and get cooking my quiches .....yumm yumm for tea....
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Yep momma totally lol...:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Says I "shld" recieve a pos hpt on sept 22nd..


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well i am off to get my blood taken...ergh...i might not be on until monday but if i get anywhere with opks i will be sure to update probably wont seeing as i am only at cd9 but i can hope for early ovulation haha take care, have a good weekend :D xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Ck this out nat..its an awsome tool..
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-09-20-08-29-02.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> Well i am off to get my blood taken...ergh...i might not be on until monday but if i get anywhere with opks i will be sure to update probably wont seeing as i am only at cd9 but i can hope for early ovulation haha take care, have a good weekend :D xxx

Best of luck natalie..fx everything goes perfect..;)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Whoa lots to read! Momma sorry about the crazy cycle number game. Like everyone has said Lp shouldn't change too much. O day is O day then you count from 1 dpo, so I think you're right that you might be earlier than you thought. Retest in a few days and hopefully these cramps are not quite AF yet! 

Nat, beautiful dress!!!! You will look stunning in it!! And yes, thanksgiving is very much a food fest with usually more than one dinner if you go and visit multiple sides of your fam! I don't know how the US does it in nov them Xmas is right next.. At least we have some time between the turkey binges! Lol 

Natalie, I used to temp too so feel free to ask me too. If you have a good week before you O you might've able to start now and see the pattern but best is on day 1... I temped orally and it was pretty ok. I would always see a pattern. And for me I only sleep with my mouth open if I'm sick so those temps are discarded usually anyways. FF has a little email 'course' when you sign up that goes through the main points. Just temp everyday at about the same time on a good few hours of sleep. Try to get a basal body temp thermometer as they are more accurate and most have a 'memory' so you can temp, hear the beep go back to bed and 'recall' the temp when you get up to input it into Ff. also you can add your chart to your siggy and I'm sure me and Nat can help interpret it. 
Oh and ps Nat! If you temp why are you worried about your opks!! You know you'll see when you O! Opks only loosely predict silly lady! Just keep bd'ing til you get your shift!! Hehhe

Sounds like a nice weekend Meg and Ashley sorry about your bfn... Fuxkin bitch! 

AFM, saw the house yesterday and its pretty decent. Papers got signed so fingers crossed! Needs a bunch of work/ updating but my dad seems to want to go cheapest of cheap which we're not thrilled about because if we're going to be living in it and buying it shouldn't we put in something half decent so we don't wanna rip it ou again in a year or two? That was frustrating.. But hopefully that convo goes well. Gonna lose my mind waiting til 3 pm for the scan lol ah well. Gotta go shopping for our gift to bring to my friends wedding... Fun fun!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Back view.:happydance:

Nat that is absolutely gorgeous! I love it... if I could do it again I would have got a sweetheart neckline too.... Weeeeeee!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> AFM, saw the house yesterday and its pretty decent. Papers got signed so fingers crossed! Needs a bunch of work/ updating but my dad seems to want to go cheapest of cheap which we're not thrilled about because if we're going to be living in it and buying it shouldn't we put in something half decent so we don't wanna rip it ou again in a year or two? That was frustrating.. But hopefully that convo goes well. Gonna lose my mind waiting til 3 pm for the scan lol ah well. Gotta go shopping for our gift to bring to my friends wedding... Fun fun!

Excited to hear about your scan Talia! Best of luck on the house convo too! I like to shop for wedding gifts but this is just cash so easy peasy LOL...

xx


----------



## butterflywolf

mommaplus05 said:


> So if my af starts today that wld mean I oed on cd 9?? Wtf..last cycle was like 37 days long and this one b 23-24? Soo messed up..feelin like shit today..how now wld it b for af to stay away and me to go on to get that bfp.....(I guess I shld keep dreamin)..good luck ladies..hope ur is better than mine here lately w my messed up irregular cycles. Just dnt believe af cld start today..if its true that ur lp doesnt change then I shld not start..I know I did not o until cd 12-13..

Sometimes our af's play tricks on us. During our TTC phase I had two months that I only had a 5 day lp. I charted with my temps and still o'd on the day I should have but af came just five days later. Doctor told me sometimes it happens, but not to worry since it only happened twice during 9 months. So sorry that your af showed up though!


----------



## Petzy

butterflywolf said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> So if my af starts today that wld mean I oed on cd 9?? Wtf..last cycle was like 37 days long and this one b 23-24? Soo messed up..feelin like shit today..how now wld it b for af to stay away and me to go on to get that bfp.....(I guess I shld keep dreamin)..good luck ladies..hope ur is better than mine here lately w my messed up irregular cycles. Just dnt believe af cld start today..if its true that ur lp doesnt change then I shld not start..I know I did not o until cd 12-13..
> 
> Sometimes our af's play tricks on us. During our TTC phase I had two months that I only had a 5 day lp. I charted with my temps and still o'd on the day I should have but af came just five days later. Doctor told me sometimes it happens, but not to worry since it only happened twice during 9 months. So sorry that your af showed up though!Click to expand...

Hi Butterfly! Hope all is well with you and baby Claire :) Think its about time to change your status to Mum or are you pregnany again? lmao :D


----------



## mommaplus05

butterflywolf said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> So if my af starts today that wld mean I oed on cd 9?? Wtf..last cycle was like 37 days long and this one b 23-24? Soo messed up..feelin like shit today..how now wld it b for af to stay away and me to go on to get that bfp.....(I guess I shld keep dreamin)..good luck ladies..hope ur is better than mine here lately w my messed up irregular cycles. Just dnt believe af cld start today..if its true that ur lp doesnt change then I shld not start..I know I did not o until cd 12-13..
> 
> Sometimes our af's play tricks on us. During our TTC phase I had two months that I only had a 5 day lp. I charted with my temps and still o'd on the day I should have but af came just five days later. Doctor told me sometimes it happens, but not to worry since it only happened twice during 9 months. So sorry that your af showed up though!Click to expand...

Thanks...:) nice seein u on how r u?? Im havin af cramps but so far she hasnt came..cramos r really mild...either pre af or nuttin..hopefully implantation, how nice wld that b, tonimplantnon the day the chart predicted implantation...lol anywho..im not givin up til af is here..im gona head out this eve to buy more frer! And try again in the am!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Urgh oh isnt ok with temping....wants it to just happen and i want to keep check.....stick with opks it is i suppose x


----------



## butterflywolf

Petzy said:


> Hi Butterfly! Hope all is well with you and baby Claire :) Think its about time to change your status to Mum or are you pregnany again? lmao :D

Ha! You're right. I completely forgot about changing it on here lol. Just changed it. And yes all is well. She's growing like a weed and baby clothes are annoying me. She's about 24 inches long already and she fits in on average size 6 but can also fit in size 9 with it being just a hair too big. Here I thought she'd be more in the size 3-6 right now not 6-9. So I had to go out shopping for her for larger sizes for long sleeves now. Can't wait to have her next apt. on Oct 4th. 
And we're looking at trying again for our second probably between Jan and March 2014. We want them close together, but then we also know what if it takes us 9 months or longer this time. So figured we might as well jump on it when we feel comfortable and that's the time frame we think we'll be good. So around then I'll be rejoining here, but by then you ladies better have your bfps! I've always been rooting for you all.


----------



## butterflywolf

mommaplus05 said:


> Thanks...:) nice seein u on how r u?? Im havin af cramps but so far she hasnt came..cramos r really mild...either pre af or nuttin..hopefully implantation, how nice wld that b, tonimplantnon the day the chart predicted implantation...lol anywho..im not givin up til af is here..im gona head out this eve to buy more frer! And try again in the am!

Could be implantation. I know for me I had a cramping feeling in the uterus when I implanted. Felt differently than af cramps. Keeping fingers crossed for you! And lol sounds like what I would do. Go buy those FRER and test in the morning, just don't test as soon as you get them lol.


----------



## barbikins

Nat, great dress! So exciting! Did you try it on at the store????
How are you doing - did you get your positive OPK yet?!

Talia, your scan is today right? Let us know how it goes :) 

Meg, how's you? Did you hear any more from WSIB???
Great weekend lined up! 

Momma - sorry you got a bfn. That dollar store test is EVIL! I can't believe it. Is the second line STILL there or did it fade away? I've had them where they faded away before. Evil batch of tests.

AFM, I'm 3dpo! WHOOP...ya so exciting. Not. I had a bit of EWCM this morning when I wiped - weird - did an OPK, positive. What does that mean excatly?!?! Well I'll make sure to BD either way. But my cervix is closed so I dont think it was much of anything.

My Mother In Law is coming this weekend & she's here next weekend. We always have fun. I have to clean the house up tomorrow & cook a nice Guinness Beef Stew for dinner. We're going shopping tomorrow too - hubby & I...I need to get a bathing suit to start swimming exercises next week! WHOOP!
Sunday not sure what we will do...up to my MIL.


----------



## butterflywolf

Nataliieexo said:


> Urgh oh isnt ok with temping....wants it to just happen and i want to keep check.....stick with opks it is i suppose x

That's what I would do. Though I kept temping just because it was nice to know when AF would arrive. Since my cycles are usually 28, 30, 33 but I have had 35 as well. So I used that excuse more than anything lol.


----------



## barbikins

Nice photo of you & Claire!
So cute :)
How is being a mommy - are you exhausted yet? Or still??? :)


----------



## butterflywolf

barbikins said:


> Nice photo of you & Claire!
> So cute :)
> How is being a mommy - are you exhausted yet? Or still??? :)

Thank you *^^* And I'm not really exhausted at all. After I finally had fully recovered at around 4 weeks I have been fine. Then again it's because Claire is a very awesome baby. Really only gets cranky when she's hungry and right around bedtime. Doesn't sleep though the night yet but she is so close to doing so. DH feeds her at 10:30 or 11 at night and then Claire goes until 4:30 or 5 in the morning and then only takes a snack of about 2-3 oz and then is good until 8 to 8:30.


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Well it's cd 16..... My opk is almost positive...I think.lol...I just don't want it to get weaker on tonight's opk...it's my last one...I will then have to rely on o pains and I hate to do that.
> 
> Barbs I only had the one drink last night....:dohh: but I will say I would have had more if it was available lol...
> 
> Nat that sux big time sleeping through your alarm.i hate when that happens in the very early am's and I have to rush out the door for apts...
> The days starts off on the wrong note dosnt it.grrrrrr lol...
> I hope it turns out better for you :)
> 
> Momma nig :hug: to you my dear,..
> 
> Meg...how are you doing today?
> 
> Ashley I'm sorry you got bfns boooooo...:hugs:
> That's sounds fun...a room filled with balloons....how did he take it? Lol
> 
> Well my pee better produce some sparkly blaring lines tonight...else I am going to physically bang my head off the walls....ha haha (not literally)
> 
> So today I have to go and pay bills...ugh! My porer family and the richer company's...that sux! Lol
> 
> Take care ladies and I bid you all a great weekend ...
> What are you getting up to? :)
> 
> Oh I see you Canadians are having thanks giving day on the 14 th of October....so is that a xmasy event - how does that work out there....what do you do to celebrate it?:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey Hun!

Test again tonight your test may just turn positive.
And if not then tomorrow for sure!

And yes re: Thanksgiving. Usually just an excuse to make too much food, get too full, drink too much :) That's all! LOL
But we're a family of 3 so it's on a smaller scale. However, my mother in law & her husband are here with us next weekend so I decided to do Thanksgiving early so we can all be at the table together & that be the end of that!
I'm not really big on holiday's to be honest. But it would be nice to have a family dinner on their last night so why not be an early TGiving?!

Nat, do you guys celebrate TGiving at all? 
PS: My bestie moved to London two days ago :(
She lives in Belham....are you far away from that city?


----------



## Petzy

butterflywolf said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Butterfly! Hope all is well with you and baby Claire :) Think its about time to change your status to Mum or are you pregnany again? lmao :D
> 
> Ha! You're right. I completely forgot about changing it on here lol. Just changed it. And yes all is well. She's growing like a weed and baby clothes are annoying me. She's about 24 inches long already and she fits in on average size 6 but can also fit in size 9 with it being just a hair too big. Here I thought she'd be more in the size 3-6 right now not 6-9. So I had to go out shopping for her for larger sizes for long sleeves now. Can't wait to have her next apt. on Oct 4th.
> And we're looking at trying again for our second probably between Jan and March 2014. We want them close together, but then we also know what if it takes us 9 months or longer this time. So figured we might as well jump on it when we feel comfortable and that's the time frame we think we'll be good. So around then I'll be rejoining here, but by then you ladies better have your bfps! I've always been rooting for you all.Click to expand...

Wow that's great - we look forward to you joining the TTC group again! :) Exciting! And yes I sure hope some or all of us have BFP by then! Thanks :)


----------



## Petzy

butterflywolf said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Nice photo of you & Claire!
> So cute :)
> How is being a mommy - are you exhausted yet? Or still??? :)
> 
> Thank you *^^* And I'm not really exhausted at all. After I finally had fully recovered at around 4 weeks I have been fine. Then again it's because Claire is a very awesome baby. Really only gets cranky when she's hungry and right around bedtime. Doesn't sleep though the night yet but she is so close to doing so. DH feeds her at 10:30 or 11 at night and then Claire goes until 4:30 or 5 in the morning and then only takes a snack of about 2-3 oz and then is good until 8 to 8:30.Click to expand...

That's great news :) I hope when I am in your shoes I have the same experience lol or at least similar


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg,

Are you excited for Monday's appointment?
What time is it at?

B.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg,
> 
> Are you excited for Monday's appointment?
> What time is it at?
> 
> B.

Hi Barb

I am yes and I am also nervous. DH is less than thrilled but at least this time he did not put up a fight. I am 30 I cant wait forever lol.

It is as 2:30pm in Burlington

I wonder if I can do the bloodwork that day and get it out of the way or if that's not possible.


----------



## barbikins

Meg,

I understand the nerves - I was nervous too! 
You just don't want to hear bad things you know? But this is just the initial appointment.
Why is DH not so excited? What's his deal?
And yes, you can do blood work the same day after your appointment! Maybe not all of them that day but most. Y


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg,
> 
> I understand the nerves - I was nervous too!
> You just don't want to hear bad things you know? But this is just the initial appointment.
> Why is DH not so excited? What's his deal?
> And yes, you can do blood work the same day after your appointment! Maybe not all of them that day but most. Y

It's not even the bad things yet - but I am sure that will come. It is the experience in general I think. Its something I didn't think I would do. You know?

as for DH, I think a lot of men don't understand why we aren't satisfied to keep trying and "let it happen"; I think he is a little scared and freaked out too; maybe worried in a way. 

I hope the apt sets both our minds at ease at least a little. I am hopeful that tests will come back good though - I need to be!

And that's good about blood work - I will do that right after if I can.


----------



## barbikins

Your points are valid. And his too.
My husband was on board what ever I wanted to do. But he's always the one trying to be a little more relaxed about it all & I"m like "gotta get shit done!" LOL
But he knows what this all means to me so he's just tagging along.
We've gone through our ups/downs about all this. And after a year it's not unreasonable for you to want to make sure everythings OK.

Well you know I hope they find nothing or if there is some thing, easy to fix & you'll be preggo you know? I am not thrilled to have unexplained. It's so frustrating!


----------



## Nataliieexo

My cm is still brown streaked af ended cd5 and now cd9 its not a normal thing for me, does it sound ok? X


----------



## barbikins

Yep I sometime s spot for a long time after AF....its just old blood.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies. Scan went well! Measuring ahead by 6 days, most ever lol swear I saw both boy and girl parts peeking during the measurements but who freaking knows! still team :yellow: here's the pics sorry they're sideways!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## OurLilFlu

And the 3D, there was a miscommunication about the booking so they had me change rooms for the 3D after she told me to pee.. So it was hard to get a decent pic but you can see the face and wee hand. Any guesses? Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## natjenson

Awe talia how lovely... :baby:
.
I love how they can do 3d scans now...it's amaizing.:) 

Did you feel even slightly tempted to find out if boy or girl lol?


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hi Talia.
Congrats! Everything looks great! I think its a boy!

Well my weekends about to get really busy with the arrival of my MIL so I'm going to be MIA for the most part. I will lurk though....

4dpo for me....boring! 7 days until I can test. That feels like infinity.

Nat did your OPK turn positive yet?!


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Just dropping in to show some support. Sending lots of love and luck to you guys xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...:) 

Well I had some wonderful news yesterday.and I can inform that I do not feel hopeless at all now.

I had to take Harry to the doctors yesterday in a mad dash...his mouth blistered and swelled up soo bad...he was screaming with pain too...luckily I live 2 mins away from my surgary.
So when I got there we got Harry sorted and it wasn't the worst I was thinking phewwww (allergies)

Then we got talking...(btw- it's my other doctor...dr goldingcook....lovely gp)
I mentioned I had a sore ear and so he took a look...I had Otis externa with an acute drum infection....he administered some drop to clear up the infection so he can send me for hearing tests...he worrys I have lost significant hearing in my right ear.oooops.
So anyways...I got asking him if it was safe to take whilst ttc...he said yes but then quite into the convo about the trying for a baby..he said that my other doctor was wrong to tell me there is no help available...altho there is very little they can do his words were "there's always something we can do for you" 
Yipppeeeeee.
So anyways he has instructed me to return in January ( 12 months following my mc)
Ad he is going sit and go over everything with us and see if there are any tests he can send me for and medications that can help.....
Wow....such a relief I tell thee...I am sooo happy I could cry

So thankyou Harry for your mouth sores lol...

So as for this cycle...well!.....
Still no ovulation...it's cd17 now....I'm a bit bugging right now....
I have a feeling I am having a anovulatry cycle....no signs of ov...I have no opks left...I have to rely on ff and wait for o pains...if it hasn't happend in 3/4 days I will assume no ov this month...
We are still bd'ing just to make sure...and I am still going to wait till 11 dpo (if I get ov) 
Or as I I normally have a 30/31 day cycle I will start testing in cd 27/28....
Flaming typical....I enter a pact I actually can't be a part of lol...:dohh:

So I usually get o pains just after I get a positive opk...so if the pains start I will count 48hrs from then to call it 1 dpo....now either this is going to be one very long cycle or I will have to wait it for af now.:(. Booooooo.fak!

Momma....did you get af when you was anovulatry ? If so was it still your normall cycle length? Will I have to wait longer for af or will it still come on time?

Thankyou ladies for your lovely comments on my dress....:flower: 
Barbs I haven't tryed it on ...I have to have it costing made...I am going to order it very soon so if I need any other further alterations I can get it done privately.
It's handy that my mom is a seamstress.she could help out the too.:) 

Well ladies...what do you think I should do about this an-ov...do I wait this bitch out or get my butt back to the gp now so we can work out why or just hope that it's a freak event this time around....thoughts please my lovelys...:flower: 

Hope your all having a great weekend so far ...back laters....


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

xxxklkxxx said:


> Just dropping in to show some support. Sending lots of love and luck to you guys xxx

:happydance: Yaye...Kay thankyou sweetie...:happydance:

How are you getting along there,.li must be physic I was thinking about you this morning.:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Hey nat..with my annovulatpry cycles I still got my af and pretty much on time too...u will notice if it were annovulatory because it will be super light..(mine was)..


----------



## mommaplus05

Did my frer w fmu and bam!!! BFN!!! This shit sucks..feeling more than discouraged this month..soooo hard not to give up! Not testin any more this cycle..waste of money just to keep seeing bfns. Just gota try n keep busy til I get af, then busy til o, then busy til af again!


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey ladies. Scan went well! Measuring ahead by 6 days, most ever lol swear I saw both boy and girl parts peeking during the measurements but who freaking knows! still team :yellow: here's the pics sorry they're sideways!

I say boy too I am with barb! Great picture Talia that's awesome !


----------



## mommaplus05

OurLilFlu said:


> And the 3D, there was a miscommunication about the booking so they had me change rooms for the 3D after she told me to pee.. So it was hard to get a decent pic but you can see the face and wee hand. Any guesses? Lol

I say boy!!! Nice pic!..;)


----------



## Petzy

Nat I am so glad that you got to meet with that doctor and got some advice. I guess you were lucky that little Harry had that problem LOL. I am glad that his okay though. That's very encouraging. I knew that doctor didn't know what they were talking about. That's great that you can go in January and see what the next step is. You must be really happy. But I still have FX that you will be pregnant by then !! Xoxo I don't know anything about annovulatory cycles. Does that mean a cycle without ovulating?


----------



## Petzy

Momma sorry about your bfn.... I know you will be pg soon you are good at this thing!! Its going to happen ;)

Barb- a week till testing eh? I know it's hard haha but I feel it was worth the wait and not wasting tests and going through agony. When I got my bfn at 11dpo I was pretty confident that it was negative.

Is this pact continuing into next cycle? Do I need to wait till 11 DPO again? LOL I bought ultra sensitive IC's haha. 

It is a very rainy and dreary day today. Barb I'm sure you know what I mean. I am meeting a girlfriend for lunch who is currently on maternity leave and then I'm going shopping to buy a baby gift for my best friend who is pregnant because I figure she is well into the safe so now. Or as much as one could be anyways. Having dinner with her and her hubby tonight I am excited. 

I'm also going to try and get a pair of shoes for work since my shoes are destroyed and then I'm going to head home and relax for a while.

Cd7 for me and starting my OPK on Tuesday.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I dont think i can count on my opks today the first one had loads of dotty indents were the line should have been so no line the second i bent by accident and had to touch the white bit to try straighten it out so im not sure if that one counts either lol x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies thanks for all the comments... You guys are the only group that thinks boy lol everyone has been convinced girl from the get go except Kurtis's brother... Says I'm growing his 'minion'! Lol

Tick tock eh ladies? Cycle crickets for the most part. Momma sorry about the bfp, it is shitty!! Grr! Try to keep busy before AF is a good plan. 
Nat, I don't know much about anovulatory cycles but you should get AF normally. Have you had no O before? Chances are it'll come. If you're temping you should see it, I'm still betting it's late and being a b! Great news at the docs! Helps to have a second person at the clinic sometimes. January will come soon! Yay I'm so happy about that!


----------



## Petzy

Well I wondered if baby shopping would bother me at all and it actually made me happy and somewhat excited for when it's my time. Got a couple outfits. (Unisex lol) and some books and a blanket. I've been wanting to get her stuff for ages but she is now 4 months and she's fine with it :). Excited to give them to her. As I was shopping i was thinking about what Barb says about visualizing ... Maybe it does help ! Home now and having a hot tea snuggled up with my in laws puppy. Good rainy day.


----------



## mommaplus05

Well nothin new so far..watery cm today but thats it!


----------



## natjenson

Well I am feeling pretty crappy...never EVER had this happen to me befor.:( 
How can ovulation just stop??. (If it has lol) 
Talia I pray that you are right love...please please just let it that it's late and nothing sinister.:wacko:

I keep thinking I can feel o pains starting but I think it's just wishful thinking...after all I WILL know it they do dpstart bc it's unbearable! - to say the least....every month the pains start I always have to tell myself its all worth it.lol...

Meg...so pleased the baby shopping didn't throw up any thing nasty...I'm so glad it was a good experiance for you :thumbup: 
It is exiting isn't it......I hope your friend likes your pressies for babba...
And re the visualisation...great way to stay positive...even it's not a bfp your gearing your body up with good hormone and that is always good .:thumbup: 

Barbs...7days eh...you can do it flower...you can you can you can.
No sectret testing now lol...

Nat...it sux when you tests get damaged in the post ....I hate that.lit really actually really pisses me off lol...it makes me test test test...ESP with the flaming ic's lol...
It's still early days yet so don't let them darn tests wind you up Hun.:thumbup:

Momma...watery you say?...that's a strange one.
Thankyou so much for your reply earlier...having a few paniky moments today...
So af WILL come but light.rightyoh...:thumbup: thankyou...
I hate that this is happening :( 

Ugh even as I speak I am having some sort of pulling tugging twingy pangy pains in left hand ovary...like HELLO body! Either dam ovulate or not..lol...don't mess with my noodle anymore than necessary.lollike please! Lol


Well night night ladies...I plan to get some sleep now...or more like just lay there and worry myself half to death again lol...:dohh: what am I like....I keep telling myself worrying wont chage a thing and I can nothing about it...so like STOP IT WOMAN, Lmao...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Good mornin all..except nat..haha(seein its not morning for u) hahaha...I am idk 11dpo..no testing today..not gona test anymore unless af dnt show on tues/wed..so no symptoms here...having my normal pre af pimples! Like a darn teenager! Lol..hope u all have a great day...hey crazy, were r u?? Have u tested anymore?


----------



## natjenson

Afternoon all.:) except momma bc it's morning there lmao... :rofl: 

Well it's cd18 here...and I am experiencing o pains on BOTH sides...not the usual painfull o pains but there.
I can't garentee this is actually happening yet untill ff says ...if I get a temp rise tmr or turps day I will be 1 dpo ...yipeeeeeee...:happydance:
Wow it's a looooooong cycle for me.
I did my sums and I will be having a 34/35 day cycle...:dohh:
I also have lots of cramping with the o pains...but I am guessing this is so bc it's both sides...
Is this even possible ladies? Double o?

How are we all?....


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup! That's how twins happen!! Hahah wouldn't that just be crazy! I know those cycles are long for you but those were my normal and things still work just fine in a longer schedule. Someone else in the forums posted re: long cycles and possibility that the eggy wouldn't be 'as good' and a lady replied saying her O varied from 14 days to 41 and both of her bfps were on the 40+ cd for O... But glad it seems like its happening for you! 
Morning over here as well, the wedding I went to last night was amazing! Very simple and quaint but tons of fun! Makes me want to get a move on and plan ours, just need the dang ring! Lol


----------



## natjenson

OurLilFlu said:


> Yup! That's how twins happen!! Hahah wouldn't that just be crazy! I know those cycles are long for you but those were my normal and things still work just fine in a longer schedule. Someone else in the forums posted re: long cycles and possibility that the eggy wouldn't be 'as good' and a lady replied saying her O varied from 14 days to 41 and both of her bfps were on the 40+ cd for O... But glad it seems like its happening for you!
> Morning over here as well, the wedding I went to last night was amazing! Very simple and quaint but tons of fun! Makes me want to get a move on and plan ours, just need the dang ring! Lol

Morning talia- lol thankyou ...Oh that's very helpful to know...a 40+ cycle tho phew I would go out of my freakin mind ha haha ...
Glad your wedding date went well talia...what no ring yet? Oh best get his butt into action...how can he let a lovely like you slip out of the radar..lol

Twins eh? Oh my- I would sooooo love that...that would be a dream come true for me...althoe...double bottles to clean and sterilise.:dohh:nightmare!!!...lol
That I think was the one thing I loved saying goodbye to...the steriliser...I had a little ritual doing it bahahaha...
I was so anal about the bottles too...it was MY job!...I wouldn't let anybody else do it...I just needed that peace of mind that I KNEW they were clean.lol

Oh dear come to think about it...double washing ironing nappies bath times gawsh...seems like hard work tho lmao...WELL WORTH IT THO.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies! I am lurking....don't have much time but hope you guys are well.

Nat I'm bewildered by your opks....wonder what's going on???? I hope you O'd....did your temp spike???
And I'm SO happy about your doctor!!! It takes making s change to get the attention you need. Awesome!!!

Well 5dpo....nothing exciting. Oh I seem to have a yeast infection. Haven't had one on 4 years. Ugh....


----------



## OurLilFlu

No bottles if you breast feed! And it is possible with twins! Lol it would be crazy but worth it you're right! 
Nope no ring yet... He's gone shopping before, I know that lol but when I was in school we were pretty broke so saving up for that kind of purchase was out of the question! I'm sure it'll happen soon ish... Just gotta wait lol


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Afternoon all.:) except momma bc it's morning there lmao... :rofl:
> 
> Well it's cd18 here...and I am experiencing o pains on BOTH sides...not the usual painfull o pains but there.
> I can't garentee this is actually happening yet untill ff says ...if I get a temp rise tmr or turps day I will be 1 dpo ...yipeeeeeee...:happydance:
> Wow it's a looooooong cycle for me.
> I did my sums and I will be having a 34/35 day cycle...:dohh:
> I also have lots of cramping with the o pains...but I am guessing this is so bc it's both sides...
> Is this even possible ladies? Double o?
> 
> How are we all?....
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Omg!! Seeeee..u may b oing late but a dbl cld be y!!! How awsome wld that b nat! Twins..fraternal of course from the dbl o..lol I wld b exstatic! Lol well thats just awsome..mayb lil late but sooo happy u got ur o...o and went n talk to doc and doc said not to pay much attention to the days or lp..she said she has seen soooo many woman o like right away..im talkin like still while they r on there af..she suggested woman start opking immediately after af cuz cycles r very unpredictable..she has even seen very healthy pregnancies from having a lp of 5 days.. so anything is possible..im bummed still..wish af wld come early soni cld move on..lol I know I am not prego. Just bums me to know that wenb I still gotta wait for af..


----------



## barbikins

Meg this weather is miserable!!!
I'm sleepy lol.
Glad baby shopping wasn't stressful. I've had to do a bit and it stresses me out. I'm not keen and eager to hit the registries yet...it's just hard for me.

Nat I noticed a more current message about your O pains...two can happen. It's rare but yep...twins can occur...or least you could double your chances!
I've had late cycles a couple times like this...its frustrating. Did you teat w an OPK or just going with temps?!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Opks still arent doing anything looks like maybe last cycle looking at my opk chart from last cycle not too fussed, thinking i may have o'd later than i thought so this time i'm testing the surge out til the end and see what happens but then i also think if i o'd late then i had a short lp....i will hopefully get a better idea this cycle and will be able to see if i need to try a vitamin to lenghthen my lp. 
I will catch up on all posts tomorrow when i get back home on a laptop because my phone is being a pain in the butt x


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Good mornin all..except nat..haha(seein its not morning for u) hahaha...I am idk 11dpo..no testing today..not gona test anymore unless af dnt show on tues/wed..so no symptoms here...having my normal pre af pimples! Like a darn teenager! Lol..hope u all have a great day...hey crazy, were r u?? Have u tested anymore?

Hey!! :) no more testing....I am spotting...and suppose to start tomorrow....so I am out this month! :/


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh and i wiped away fresh blood this afternoon not alot but its not suppost to be there lol i checked my cm and nothing so god knows what that was all about i havent had any since x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat i have a question about temping, when you ovulate do you have a temp dip (down) and then 3 rising temps? Im just trying to figure it out lol x


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Nat i have a question about temping, when you ovulate do you have a temp dip (down) and then 3 rising temps? Im just trying to figure it out lol x

Hi nat...yeah it's a tricky one really...sometimes you can can have a pre o dip but for me I just rise higher than my preficular stage and once you have three higher temps you will get your cover line on ff...
I'd say when you see your temp rise higher than yur pre o days then you can call that 1dpo.:thumbup:

Hope this helps love.:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh i see the thermomitor arrived today was thinking about trying it out the rest of my cycle i dont know why gives me something to do i suppose lol xxx


----------



## natjenson

Yeah you can start anytime really...you may be able to catch o with it :happydance: 
Bc I ran out of opks this cycle I don't know what I would have done with ur my temps to rely on lol..
You can see so much going on it's really intresting to whatch you cycle pan out.

Another tip nat- if you see a huge dip near o af due date you'll know she's coming....it's a good mental anguish ender lol...

If you attach your chart yto your siggi we can help you along with interpretating it untill you get the hang of things if you want.:thumbup: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I will once i get the hang of fertilty friend i go away saturday and wont be able to update until i'm back though so i guess i will have to work it all out when i put it on the chart when i return i will try use the paper chart included with it until i get back, my opk looks like its geting darker so hopefully it keeps going xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Have you had any signs of ovulation yet or a temp rise? Xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Have you had any signs of ovulation yet or a temp rise? Xxx

Yeah got my o pains yesterday...both sides woohoo...it was super late for me tho..I normally get my positive opk around cd12/13 followed by o pains but as I ran out of opks I had to wait and hope the pains came...I got my pains yesterday day so I "would" have got my positive at cd 17/18 ....
Just hope my temp rises tmr now.fx.

Ha ha we watched we bought a zoo yesterday on the sky box and I was getting all emotional - my hormones are raging lol

Oh nat just be aware that drinking can affect your temps love...so when you go away don't be alarmed if your temps turn out a bit scatty...:thumbup:

Good luck with your opks too...fx you get your posy before you go away.:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I want to watch that i need to record it, fingers crossed for a temp rise tomorrow.

I know hopefully get my positive thursday and get plenty bd'ing in aswell we should manage to get coverage everyday until saturday xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I want to watch that i need to record it, fingers crossed for a temp rise tomorrow.
> 
> I know hopefully get my positive thursday and get plenty bd'ing in aswell we should manage to get coverage everyday until saturday xxx

Make sure you have a good time whilst away nat...don't worry too much about the temps this cycle...
Getting it all recorded will help with next cycles data but it's not a MAJOUR thing at first...it's just cool see it in black and white.and also if you get the chance to click onto other charts - do so...even tho all our charts differ and are unique it's good to learn how to spot different signs of other things ...like how your symptoms of o and af pan out and also if pregnancy occurs too...
Have you learnt about triphasic yet?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Mornin all...I am 12 dpo amd tested w frer fmu amd bfn..not suprised..I knew it was gona b..af due tues or wed..no cramps or anything yet..so now I wait. Hope u all have a great day .and awsome nat..glad u finally got that pos opk. And natalie, lemme know if u like the temping..:)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yeah ive gathered it can be a sign of pregancy but ive never seen one, to be honest i will probably temp and not think about it while i'm there i didnt think much about the tww while i was gone last time and i only had 4 days back before i started spotting so it wasnt that bad of a tww xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

I hate seeing these bfns..has anyone ever heard of testing w a frer at 12 dpo and gettin a bfn then turned out to get a bfp later..? I mean like really? Uggghhh..this is stupid and im highly frustrated..


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> I hate seeing these bfns..has anyone ever heard of testing w a frer at 12 dpo and gettin a bfn then turned out to get a bfp later..? I mean like really? Uggghhh..this is stupid and im highly frustrated..

Momma sorry about that BFN... usually an FRER at 12DPO should be accurate but I have read about many women not getting BFP until, 13, 14, 15, 16 DPO - so you are never out until AF hun... xx


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone!

Happy Monday (wamp wamp)

Nat - glad you are finally O'ing!! Wow a long cycle eh?? better late than never!

Talia - You tell that boy that if he likes it he should put a ring on it! DId Beyonce teach us nothing?? lol

Natalie - Good luck with your temping! I am over a year into TTC and have not temped yet... not sure if/when I will do that hmmm.. seems like a lot of work to me haha

Ashley - Sorry about AF.. onto the next right! Positive vibes your way :) xx

AFM, Today is the day - first fertility consult this afternoon. I am excited and nervous ahhhhhhhh. I hope to get bloodwork done today and get it out of the way but I dont know their process so we will see. 

Had a good weekend - wedding yesterday was fun but since we had to work today it was not that late of a night.. was home by 11pm and then passed right out thanks to the wine and gin and tonics... lol


----------



## Petzy

I just did a memo basically for the doctors office today... listed out my cycles for the last 13 cycles... average days, etc...

Also listed when I get my positive OPK and what supplements we are taking.

I was surprised to see how many 27 & 28 day cycles I have had... much more in the last year than ever. My average cycle this whole year is 28.23 days.. most being 27/28.

I am CD9 today so start my OPK tomorrow whoop whoop lol

Barb how many DPO are you now?


----------



## natjenson

Goog luck meg :thumbup:
Eagerly waiting to see what they say to you.:wink:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Goog luck meg :thumbup:
> Eagerly waiting to see what they say to you.:wink:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Thanks Nat... :) You ladies will hear from me soon after


----------



## barbikins

Hey Everybody!

Momma, so sorry for your bfn...there's still a chance but like you, I'd be saying the same thing. Fingers crossed. Are you having AF symptoms?!

Talia, I agree w/Meg - bing bling!!!

Nat, are your temps rising?! 

Natalie, as for temping - like Nat said - alcohol will raise your body temp. As will a bad night sleep. But you'll see the shift so don't stress about it.
When I first started temping I slept poorly. Paranoid about having 3 hours sleep before temping - but realized after a few months the shift will happen...your temp will rise after O so don't be paranoid like me & loose sleep.
Also the best time to start temping is on CD1 of your cycle so you can see your cycle patterns properly.
Lastly, three of my doctors told me to stop temping b/c it causes undue stress...and I couldn't agree more. So if you feel it's too consuming, don't bother. OPK's are great!
But it's great to see how your cycle turns out & that you are indeed Ovulating. It's neat.

And Meg....GOOD LUCK! Let us know how it went.
It will just be a tonne of info thrown out at you & stats. And blood tests.
The interesting appointment will be follow up after all your tests. 
Are you doing an ultrasound today?

AFM, I'm 6dpo....nothing too much to report.
I thought I was having a yeast infection but the itching went away so I'm thinking maybe not. Weird. Anyway. Other than that, woke up a bit queasy & on my last bite of bagel I was fighting the urge to throw up. Odd.

Anyway, can't wait until I can test. I'm anxious lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks i am willing to give it a go but i hope i will get a bfp this cycle and not have too, i'm going to miss your testing as i go away on sat so i hope to see a bfp for you when i get back :) x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Something just crossed my mind i have creamy cm so seeing as that isnt a fertile cm isnt it pointless bd'ing we already have it was just a thought x


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> And Meg....GOOD LUCK! Let us know how it went.
> It will just be a tonne of info thrown out at you & stats. And blood tests.
> The interesting appointment will be follow up after all your tests.
> Are you doing an ultrasound today?
> 
> AFM, I'm 6dpo....nothing too much to report.
> I thought I was having a yeast infection but the itching went away so I'm thinking maybe not. Weird. Anyway. Other than that, woke up a bit queasy & on my last bite of bagel I was fighting the urge to throw up. Odd.
> 
> Anyway, can't wait until I can test. I'm anxious lol

Thanks Barb....

I have no idea if they are doing an U/S today.... they didnt tell me anything! So I am walking in blind as a bat lol...

Ohhhh queasy?? I was queasy for a day at that point in my cycle with my BFP.... FX! 5 days till testing :D :D :D


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wee! Love coming in and having lots to read! 
I'm with everyone else re: your bfp momma! Still a chance but mostly sucky news 
Natalie, good luck with temping I can post the link to my old charts if you want to see a few ... My bfp cycle is def different looking so that's kind of neat! 
Meg, excited to see what your appt brings! See what they have to say! 
Barb! It's kind of exciting having a few symptoms in the tww when you're holding off testing! Wouldn't it be great if it means bfp! I'd be jumping off the walls for you! 
Nat, hope your chart spikes for ya soon, sounds like it will!

And yes, he does need to put a ring on it!! The wedding is basically planned in our heads, I just need a ring and a date lol!


----------



## barbikins

Meg, you'd been told if you were having an ultrasound b/c you have to drink a lot of water & do half the test on a full bladder. I can't remember if my first doctor made me do it the first appointment or not. But the second doctor, I did it after our initial consultation.
EEEP...I'm glad you guys are going!

Yeah you'd think nausea was a good sign right? But who knows - I have a funny tummy however I rarely have this sort of nausea. It went away like few minutes later but that wasn't fun. Nausea this early would be severely evil. Both times I was pregnant, I had NO symptoms in the TWW...


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, you'd been told if you were having an ultrasound b/c you have to drink a lot of water & do half the test on a full bladder. I can't remember if my first doctor made me do it the first appointment or not. But the second doctor, I did it after our initial consultation.
> EEEP...I'm glad you guys are going!
> 
> Yeah you'd think nausea was a good sign right? But who knows - I have a funny tummy however I rarely have this sort of nausea. It went away like few minutes later but that wasn't fun. Nausea this early would be severely evil. Both times I was pregnant, I had NO symptoms in the TWW...

The fun part is no pregnancy is the same right? so who knows! 

I'm glad we are going too. My friend who goes there and is now pg, said that they checked her ovaries at initial appt - externally I think


----------



## xxxklkxxx

natjenson said:


> xxxklkxxx said:
> 
> 
> Just dropping in to show some support. Sending lots of love and luck to you guys xxx
> 
> :happydance: Yaye...Kay thankyou sweetie...:happydance:
> 
> How are you getting along there,.li must be physic I was thinking about you this morning.:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...


I'm getting along just great thankyou  had my whopping cough vaccine today, stings, ouch! Glad to read your dr said said there's things they can do for you, happy that its made you feel more positive. xx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, you'd been told if you were having an ultrasound b/c you have to drink a lot of water & do half the test on a full bladder. I can't remember if my first doctor made me do it the first appointment or not. But the second doctor, I did it after our initial consultation.
> EEEP...I'm glad you guys are going!
> 
> Yeah you'd think nausea was a good sign right? But who knows - I have a funny tummy however I rarely have this sort of nausea. It went away like few minutes later but that wasn't fun. Nausea this early would be severely evil. Both times I was pregnant, I had NO symptoms in the TWW...

I had a vaginal ultrasound in March and my doc sent the clinic the results so I am sure they have it. Not that they wont do their own, but still.


----------



## Petzy

xxxklkxxx said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxxklkxxx said:
> 
> 
> Just dropping in to show some support. Sending lots of love and luck to you guys xxx
> 
> :happydance: Yaye...Kay thankyou sweetie...:happydance:
> 
> How are you getting along there,.li must be physic I was thinking about you this morning.:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm getting along just great thankyou  had my whopping cough vaccine today, stings, ouch! Glad to read your dr said said there's things they can do for you, happy that its made you feel more positive. xxClick to expand...

Kay! How far are you along now? xx


----------



## barbikins

Yeah, they'll want to do their own ultrasound.
Every clinic operates a bit different. I hope it brings your bfp! FX


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Yeah, they'll want to do their own ultrasound.
> Every clinic operates a bit different. I hope it brings your bfp! FX

Thanks Barb... me too. By Xmas please!! FX lol....that gives me three cycles I think lol - It would just be nice that's all.


----------



## barbikins

OMG Meg, I hope for this year too.
I'm not feeling very confident however.
But I do have those procedures & another IUI this year so I'm crossing fingers.
I think this year will determine if I just stop with Fertility practices & just let fate take its course & move on w/my life or I get pregnant.


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok so my friend gave me an opk(just for shits n gigles) lol my last cycle was 37 days long..so I peed on it and its nearly positive. Is that normal? Af(accourding to o pains) is tomorrow or wed..is it normal to have a near pos at different points in ur cycle??


----------



## barbikins

momma, your hormones fluctuate so yes its normal for it to be almost positive at other points in your cycle.


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok so my friend gave me an opk(just for shits n gigles) lol my last cycle was 37 days long..so I peed on it and its nearly positive. Is that normal? Af(accourding to o pains) is tomorrow or wed..is it normal to have a near pos at different points in ur cycle??

Here is the opk..does it look almost pos? Neother line is super dark much not b a lot of dye intintest..


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so my friend gave me an opk(just for shits n gigles) lol my last cycle was 37 days long..so I peed on it and its nearly positive. Is that normal? Af(accourding to o pains) is tomorrow or wed..is it normal to have a near pos at different points in ur cycle??
> 
> Here is the opk..does it look almost pos? Neother line is super dark much not b a lot of dye intintest..Click to expand...

grr here it is..lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130923_123142.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so my friend gave me an opk(just for shits n gigles) lol my last cycle was 37 days long..so I peed on it and its nearly positive. Is that normal? Af(accourding to o pains) is tomorrow or wed..is it normal to have a near pos at different points in ur cycle??
> 
> Here is the opk..does it look almost pos? Neother line is super dark much not b a lot of dye intintest..Click to expand...
> 
> grr here it is..lolClick to expand...

Its weird..in person there really close to the same
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130923_123118.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## barbikins

Hrmmm...it doesnt look almost positive to me.
I know what you're saying but I'd say that's just a normal flux of your hormones.


----------



## Nataliieexo

OurLilFlu said:


> Wee! Love coming in and having lots to read!
> I'm with everyone else re: your bfp momma! Still a chance but mostly sucky news
> Natalie, good luck with temping I can post the link to my old charts if you want to see a few ... My bfp cycle is def different looking so that's kind of neat!
> Meg, excited to see what your appt brings! See what they have to say!
> Barb! It's kind of exciting having a few symptoms in the tww when you're holding off testing! Wouldn't it be great if it means bfp! I'd be jumping off the walls for you!
> Nat, hope your chart spikes for ya soon, sounds like it will!
> 
> And yes, he does need to put a ring on it!! The wedding is basically planned in our heads, I just need a ring and a date lol!

Yes please i'd love to see some it would give me a much better idea of what i am going to be looking at and for x


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Yeah, they'll want to do their own ultrasound.
> Every clinic operates a bit different. I hope it brings your bfp! FX

Hey barbs..how many dpo r u? Omg!! U know me, haha I cant help myself I havvvvee to test..lmao...ur sooo much stronger than me. I hope this all meams ur bfp...')


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, they'll want to do their own ultrasound.
> Every clinic operates a bit different. I hope it brings your bfp! FX
> 
> Hey barbs..how many dpo r u? Omg!! U know me, haha I cant help myself I havvvvee to test..lmao...ur sooo much stronger than me. I hope this all meams ur bfp...')Click to expand...

Im so crushed but I guess happy for them..my step-sons fiance sent me this like 5 min ago..its her ultrasound from today. Ohhhh how I wish that were us right now! But here is the pic she sent me..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2102.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, they'll want to do their own ultrasound.
> Every clinic operates a bit different. I hope it brings your bfp! FX
> 
> Hey barbs..how many dpo r u? Omg!! U know me, haha I cant help myself I havvvvee to test..lmao...ur sooo much stronger than me. I hope this all meams ur bfp...')Click to expand...
> 
> Im so crushed but I guess happy for them..my step-sons fiance sent me this like 5 min ago..its her ultrasound from today. Ohhhh how I wish that were us right now! But here is the pic she sent me..Click to expand...

Momma I wish it was yours too! It will be soon :) xoxoo


----------



## barbikins

Momma, you have a step-son old enough to have a Fiance?! WHAAAT? LOL
That's all I thought about !!!!

And I'm 6dpo...trying to be strong. And I think I'll only do it this cycle. I'm too much of a POAS aholic hahaha


----------



## Nataliieexo

Totally non ttc related subject....I've just been smacked in the face with the reality i have to get on a airplane on Saturday omg i don't think i can....any tips on how I'm going to manage 3 and a half hours without freaking out??


----------



## barbikins

You have a fear of flying???
Where are you going? I see that you're going some where but I missed where.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I haven't been on a plane before so i am scared, i don't know what to expect lol i think I've seen to many horror movies, i'm going to gran canaria, i never thought of the flight until now.


----------



## barbikins

oh that sounds awesome! Enjoy!!
well there are meds to calm people who are nervous flyers if you can get to your doctor.
other wise I'm really not sure. I get nervous too but I just keep distracted & I'm fine once we're in the air.


----------



## Petzy

Ok ladies, well we did it. Our first fertility consult.

The clinic was very nice and easy to find. When we got there we had to complete some paperwork with our medical histories - it was 8 pages for me and 2 for DH. That kept us busy until the doctor came - about a half hour.

I was very relieved meeting this doctor. She was pretty (as if that matters but you know), very warm and friendly and honestly just plain kind. She talked to us about our histories for a bit, and where we were at with TTC. She asked why we pushed back our initial appointment way back in February and I was honest and said DH thinks we are jumping the gun a little. She said that it makes sense scientifically after a year to start to get tested and see if there is anything going on. The fact that I have regular cycles, and positive OPK is a good indicator that I am ovulating fine. I told her about the chemical in June and I said I was trying to see it as a positive sign for fertility and she said it was a good sign for sure. 

Our first step is to get bloodwork done - infectious disease and all of that stuff. Then I will go in on CD3 of my next cycle for the CD3 exam and ultrasound. I will also go in somewhere between CD6-11 for a Sonohysterogram where she will put water through my tubes and see that they are not blocked and working fine. Aside from bloodwork, and those two tests for me, DH has to do a sperm analysis next month and that's it for tests for now. They are open on weekends and have early morning hours so I should be able to get most of my stuff done without having to miss any time from work I hope. Everything is covered by the government except for the semen analysis which is $125.00 so not too bad.

I basically told her that we are here to get the initial testing done, see if there are any issues, and if not (or if an easy fix) to keep trying naturally for awhile and hopefully it happens in the next several months. She seemed to agree that made sense. 

We will go back together in about 6 weeks to discuss the results with them and see where we are at. I am optimistic like I said, but the reassurance is important to me and if everything comes back great, then great. We will go from there.

DH was definitely nervous and uncomfortable. I felt badly - I wish he didn't have to be a part of that process as strange as that sounds. He just has to do blood and semen and hopefully that's it for him. He thinks I am rushing this but is doing it to make me happy. I said I just want to know everythings fine because for all I know, I will be 35, still trying, and the whole time it was something easy to fix... and I didn't know.

Lastly, I spoke with her about the bacterial vaginosis from the month I had my chemical and how I took antibiotics, etc. She said that BV would NOT affect my ability to conceive. I did read medical journal that said it can, but I trust the doctor she knows what she's doing. 

All in all an interesting experience, I think I will go for bloods this weekend and get em done.

She did do a vaginal exam today - it felt like a PAP but it was not a PAP - I wish I knew she was going to do that so I could have prepped the patch LOL!!! damn.... oh well, no going back now!


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I haven't been on a plane before so i am scared, i don't know what to expect lol i think I've seen to many horror movies, i'm going to gran canaria, i never thought of the flight until now.

Booze... I am not even kidding lol. I am a nervous flyer and a couple glasses of wine or cocktails goes a long way to keeping me calm and relaxed. I am good once I am up in the air but those first 20 min suck for me.... 

you will probably enjoy your first plane ride though it is definitely an experience!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I would try booze but as soon as i get a glass of any thing alcoholic down my throat i can pee for england literally every 5mins i have something wrong with my bladder it doesnt empty properly so i tend to pee every 30-60mins on a normal day it would be annoying on a plane lol x


----------



## Nataliieexo

If alcohol affects your bbts....does this apply even to a couple, not enough to get drunk?


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I would try booze but as soon as i get a glass of any thing alcoholic down my throat i can pee for england literally every 5mins i have something wrong with my bladder it doesnt empty properly so i tend to pee every 30-60mins on a normal day it would be annoying on a plane lol x

For your first flight if it were me, I would just see how it goes. Try to be excited if you can! You may even enjoy it :) Have a great time


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> If alcohol affects your bbts....does this apply even to a couple, not enough to get drunk?

So long as you are only testing the second you wake up, and you aren't getting bombed all night, it should be fine.


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Ok ladies, well we did it. Our first fertility consult.
> 
> The clinic was very nice and easy to find. When we got there we had to complete some paperwork with our medical histories - it was 8 pages for me and 2 for DH. That kept us busy until the doctor came - about a half hour.
> 
> I was very relieved meeting this doctor. She was pretty (as if that matters but you know), very warm and friendly and honestly just plain kind. She talked to us about our histories for a bit, and where we were at with TTC. She asked why we pushed back our initial appointment way back in February and I was honest and said DH thinks we are jumping the gun a little. She said that it makes sense scientifically after a year to start to get tested and see if there is anything going on. The fact that I have regular cycles, and positive OPK is a good indicator that I am ovulating fine. I told her about the chemical in June and I said I was trying to see it as a positive sign for fertility and she said it was a good sign for sure.
> 
> Our first step is to get bloodwork done - infectious disease and all of that stuff. Then I will go in on CD3 of my next cycle for the CD3 exam and ultrasound. I will also go in somewhere between CD6-11 for a Sonohysterogram where she will put water through my tubes and see that they are not blocked and working fine. Aside from bloodwork, and those two tests for me, DH has to do a sperm analysis next month and that's it for tests for now. They are open on weekends and have early morning hours so I should be able to get most of my stuff done without having to miss any time from work I hope. Everything is covered by the government except for the semen analysis which is $125.00 so not too bad.
> 
> I basically told her that we are here to get the initial testing done, see if there are any issues, and if not (or if an easy fix) to keep trying naturally for awhile and hopefully it happens in the next several months. She seemed to agree that made sense.
> 
> We will go back together in about 6 weeks to discuss the results with them and see where we are at. I am optimistic like I said, but the reassurance is important to me and if everything comes back great, then great. We will go from there.
> 
> DH was definitely nervous and uncomfortable. I felt badly - I wish he didn't have to be a part of that process as strange as that sounds. He just has to do blood and semen and hopefully that's it for him. He thinks I am rushing this but is doing it to make me happy. I said I just want to know everythings fine because for all I know, I will be 35, still trying, and the whole time it was something easy to fix... and I didn't know.
> 
> Lastly, I spoke with her about the bacterial vaginosis from the month I had my chemical and how I took antibiotics, etc. She said that BV would NOT affect my ability to conceive. I did read medical journal that said it can, but I trust the doctor she knows what she's doing.
> 
> All in all an interesting experience, I think I will go for bloods this weekend and get em done.
> 
> She did do a vaginal exam today - it felt like a PAP but it was not a PAP - I wish I knew she was going to do that so I could have prepped the patch LOL!!! damn.... oh well, no going back now!

Yay! Happy for you.
That's great - sounds a lot like what I went through. I did the Sono as well.
Any question you have, you know who to talk to ;)
Will you be doing a month of Cycle Monitoring??

And you know what, don't feel too sorry for DH. If he didn't want to be there, he wouldn't. And some times the men need to do it for US. Like the doctor said...after a year, it's time to see a doctor. You know it's not much different than having other medical issues. Some thing's not up to snuff. And you're right - I wanted to know if it was smth small to fix & easy then why would I wait in agony any longer?

And btw, compared to the testing you have to go through - DH has it lucky.
I told my hubby...how is it he gets to have an orgasm for his tests & I just get poked & prodded with no enjoyment at all? Not fair!!!!! :haha:
It's weird for the men at first but they get used to it eventually. I think you did the right thing.

Are you doing the DNA Defrag test or just the regular SA?
And are all your bloods covered under OHIP?


----------



## Nataliieexo

Petzy said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> If alcohol affects your bbts....does this apply even to a couple, not enough to get drunk?
> 
> So long as you are only testing the second you wake up, and you aren't getting bombed all night, it should be fine.Click to expand...

No i doubt i will be doing that, i think those days are long behind me...i'm only 23 but i don't think i could keep up with all nighters lol


----------



## barbikins

Nataliieexo said:


> If alcohol affects your bbts....does this apply even to a couple, not enough to get drunk?

Even 1 drink raises your internal temperature a bit.
But honestly - when you have your thermal shift after Ovulation - You WILL know. So don't worry.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Petzy said:


> Ok ladies, well we did it. Our first fertility consult.
> 
> The clinic was very nice and easy to find. When we got there we had to complete some paperwork with our medical histories - it was 8 pages for me and 2 for DH. That kept us busy until the doctor came - about a half hour.
> 
> I was very relieved meeting this doctor. She was pretty (as if that matters but you know), very warm and friendly and honestly just plain kind. She talked to us about our histories for a bit, and where we were at with TTC. She asked why we pushed back our initial appointment way back in February and I was honest and said DH thinks we are jumping the gun a little. She said that it makes sense scientifically after a year to start to get tested and see if there is anything going on. The fact that I have regular cycles, and positive OPK is a good indicator that I am ovulating fine. I told her about the chemical in June and I said I was trying to see it as a positive sign for fertility and she said it was a good sign for sure.
> 
> Our first step is to get bloodwork done - infectious disease and all of that stuff. Then I will go in on CD3 of my next cycle for the CD3 exam and ultrasound. I will also go in somewhere between CD6-11 for a Sonohysterogram where she will put water through my tubes and see that they are not blocked and working fine. Aside from bloodwork, and those two tests for me, DH has to do a sperm analysis next month and that's it for tests for now. They are open on weekends and have early morning hours so I should be able to get most of my stuff done without having to miss any time from work I hope. Everything is covered by the government except for the semen analysis which is $125.00 so not too bad.
> 
> I basically told her that we are here to get the initial testing done, see if there are any issues, and if not (or if an easy fix) to keep trying naturally for awhile and hopefully it happens in the next several months. She seemed to agree that made sense.
> 
> We will go back together in about 6 weeks to discuss the results with them and see where we are at. I am optimistic like I said, but the reassurance is important to me and if everything comes back great, then great. We will go from there.
> 
> DH was definitely nervous and uncomfortable. I felt badly - I wish he didn't have to be a part of that process as strange as that sounds. He just has to do blood and semen and hopefully that's it for him. He thinks I am rushing this but is doing it to make me happy. I said I just want to know everythings fine because for all I know, I will be 35, still trying, and the whole time it was something easy to fix... and I didn't know.
> 
> Lastly, I spoke with her about the bacterial vaginosis from the month I had my chemical and how I took antibiotics, etc. She said that BV would NOT affect my ability to conceive. I did read medical journal that said it can, but I trust the doctor she knows what she's doing.
> 
> All in all an interesting experience, I think I will go for bloods this weekend and get em done.
> 
> She did do a vaginal exam today - it felt like a PAP but it was not a PAP - I wish I knew she was going to do that so I could have prepped the patch LOL!!! damn.... oh well, no going back now!

That all sounds great, hopefully everything goes great and you conceive naturally rather than have to further investigate :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

barbikins said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> If alcohol affects your bbts....does this apply even to a couple, not enough to get drunk?
> 
> Even 1 drink raises your internal temperature a bit.
> But honestly - when you have your thermal shift after Ovulation - You WILL know. So don't worry.Click to expand...

Ahh good, i will probably post my chart when i get back and see what you all think.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm looking forward to going, and being away for half of the tww. I'm not testing until 11dpo again...well maybe 10dpo if i cant contain myself lol :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Yay! Happy for you.
> That's great - sounds a lot like what I went through. I did the Sono as well.
> Any question you have, you know who to talk to ;)
> Will you be doing a month of Cycle Monitoring??
> 
> And you know what, don't feel too sorry for DH. If he didn't want to be there, he wouldn't. And some times the men need to do it for US. Like the doctor said...after a year, it's time to see a doctor. You know it's not much different than having other medical issues. Some thing's not up to snuff. And you're right - I wanted to know if it was smth small to fix & easy then why would I wait in agony any longer?
> 
> And btw, compared to the testing you have to go through - DH has it lucky.
> I told my hubby...how is it he gets to have an orgasm for his tests & I just get poked & prodded with no enjoyment at all? Not fair!!!!! :haha:
> It's weird for the men at first but they get used to it eventually. I think you did the right thing.
> 
> Are you doing the DNA Defrag test or just the regular SA?
> And are all your bloods covered under OHIP?

Thanks Barb you made me feel better :) 

No cycle monitoring was not brought up just yet... the 4 tests for me and 2 for DH to start and we will see where we are at in about 6 weeks or so. (may be more like 7 or 8 after vacay will have to see)

Too funny re orgasm vs. poke and prod - so true! I got poked today real good! haha...

I think its a regular SA for DH - I just looked over the requisition but I could be wrong. 

I am eager to get mine done - kind of excited in a strange way. And yes I definitely know who to talk to haha. Don't you worry

Starting OPK's tomorrow weeeeeeeeeeeee

EDIT: Yes Barb all the bloods are covered - just SA needs to be paid for


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> That all sounds great, hopefully everything goes great and you conceive naturally rather than have to further investigate :)

Thanks - me too!


----------



## barbikins

Meg, I get it - the excitement. 
When ever I have a new game plan that could bring me that much closer to getting pregnant - I get a renewed sense of hope. And hope keeps me going.

It's like with my second opinion & with the TCM & Acupuncture.
I just want to get pregnant already you know? I"m so tired. It feels like an eternity.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I would try booze but as soon as i get a glass of any thing alcoholic down my throat i can pee for england literally every 5mins i have something wrong with my bladder it doesnt empty properly so i tend to pee every 30-60mins on a normal day lol x


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, I get it - the excitement.
> When ever I have a new game plan that could bring me that much closer to getting pregnant - I get a renewed sense of hope. And hope keeps me going.
> 
> It's like with my second opinion & with the TCM & Acupuncture.
> I just want to get pregnant already you know? I"m so tired. It feels like an eternity.

Exactly - you are so right. Well we are being proactive and staying sane.. that has to count for something xo


----------



## natjenson

Yaye meg that all sounds very promising.:thumbup: 
I get that you felt sorry for hubby...men have no idea how to cope with these things...but barbs is right...YOU have to go through sooo much more and he WILL get used to it in the end...
I'm with nat and HOPFULLY you won't need to get that far love.and you'll have your bfp wasyyyyyyy before.

Meg I am soo pleased for you...I'm glad this part is out of the way for you and now you can look forward to the results....
And re: patch preps....:rofl: I love that....our lady gardens have to look our best when we have to do these things....I can't imagine anything worse than a raging hairy growler starting right back at them.:rofl: killer vag with a vengeance.lmao...:rofl:

Omg I am literally laughing out loud...I am getting funny looks.lol

Opks tmr...yeah!...good luck meggy...you go catch that eggy...woohoo....:happydance: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nat...maybe a little meditation may help with the plane theory....

Try to imagine the process of stepping onto the plane...like you are actually doing it...with excitment...
I hear your ears pop when you go up...apparently sucking boiled sweets help...
Maybe ONE drink may help to loosen you up a little tho...with a bite to eat so it gets soaked up in your tum and hopfully you won't pee for England love...fx...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well ladies I am off to get my hair did in the morning...yep again lol....I may have it chopped...I'm sooooo indecisive...
Like really blond and short...I know I will cry tho when all my hair is short ahhhhhh what to doooo.lol

Had another bialys tonight....can't believe how much I have been drinking lately - not like me at all....lol

Well it helps to loosen up tho...and I get a much better nights sleep too.wich is all good lol...

So I'm off to to make goooood friends with my pillow now...I plan to sleep for 8 hrs...woop woop that's a first in a loooong while.
I shall go to sleep with thoughts of bfp's all round for us all...baby dust and good vibes all round ladies....Yaye....:) 

Night night my dears.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Momma, you have a step-son old enough to have a Fiance?! WHAAAT? LOL
> That's all I thought about !!!!
> 
> And I'm 6dpo...trying to be strong. And I think I'll only do it this cycle. I'm too much of a POAS aholic hahaha

Yes!!! Sad isnt it?? I am 32, my dh has a 22yr old son and a 19 yr old son..my dh is goin on 46...my dh and I had a boy together two yrs ago as well..lol so my dh had one graduate and born in same yr! Sooo im not ready for all this!! Was very very unhappy about the whole ordeal frankly I was pissed..I dnt wana b granny..:( I wana have another lo..:(


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Momma, you have a step-son old enough to have a Fiance?! WHAAAT? LOL
> That's all I thought about !!!!
> 
> And I'm 6dpo...trying to be strong. And I think I'll only do it this cycle. I'm too much of a POAS aholic hahaha

U can do it!! I wish I wld have
.lpl clnt control my urge to pee..lol not knowing is vetter than knowing ur not 5 days early..lol it makes the wait not just longer but sad not seein that bfp and knowing u still gota wait days for af to show to move on..im gona try to do better nxt cycle..my af is due tomorrow, at latest wed...so I still wait..if she dnt show im just gona be soooo pissed cuz I know now im defo not prego seein on them stark white bfns..lol the damn blue dye wnt even give an evap!!! I cant even make a damn line.haha so yeah , im sure im out just need the witch to come and go..


----------



## barbikins

Nat!!! Missed ya!
If you're gonna cry, keep it long ;)
In a couple weeks I'm going in for colour. Gonna try the Ombre colouring....


----------



## barbikins

Momma wow OK makes sense now.
That's why you have 3 kids then?!
Well was the pregnancy planned by chance?!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies, lots to catch up on! Meg your appt sounded great but your patch reminded me of something I saw posted of FB a couple days back! Hilarious!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....174277315935474.40552.100000596197970&type=1


----------



## Nataliieexo

Temping did not go well i had a bad night i dreamt of taking my temp then had a nightmare and woke up at 2.30am i then woke up at 5.30for no reason but fell straight back to sleep i knocked the thermomitor off the table when reaching for it and when i finally took my temp i fell asleep the beep woke me up and my temp was 35.61 the chart starts at 36..... i dont know if i tried again because when i woke up and turned the thermomitor on it read 36.50 so i dont have a proper reading for this morning lol x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ok for temping should i put it under my tounge i think thats what i didnt the second time i tried it lol x


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Momma wow OK makes sense now.
> That's why you have 3 kids then?!
> Well was the pregnancy planned by chance?!

Yes there lregnancy was planned..hence the reason I was soo upset..they r not matire enuf for kids .


----------



## mommaplus05

Crappy mornin..af is surely on her way..I am super cramp stricken this mornin..ugghh ouchie!!! But least I know I am right on w my o day!


----------



## mommaplus05

Thats puts me at o'ing on the 2nd day of o pain or the last...I always have o pains for like 3 days..so I guess today b cd 1? Weird how last cycle was 37 days and this one 28..lol im just glad I am one of them that can feel o..although it is very very painful at times, I guess its better than having to guess...but I still dnt understand..I have been dtd on o and for the three days prior and day after..but noda..ohh well! Its off to the new cycle!! Good luck to all of u!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Yaye meg that all sounds very promising.:thumbup:
> I get that you felt sorry for hubby...men have no idea how to cope with these things...but barbs is right...YOU have to go through sooo much more and he WILL get used to it in the end...
> I'm with nat and HOPFULLY you won't need to get that far love.and you'll have your bfp wasyyyyyyy before.
> 
> Meg I am soo pleased for you...I'm glad this part is out of the way for you and now you can look forward to the results....
> And re: patch preps....:rofl: I love that....our lady gardens have to look our best when we have to do these things....I can't imagine anything worse than a raging hairy growler starting right back at them.:rofl: killer vag with a vengeance.lmao...:rofl:
> 
> Omg I am literally laughing out loud...I am getting funny looks.lol
> 
> Opks tmr...yeah!...good luck meggy...you go catch that eggy...woohoo....:happydance:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Thanks Nat :) Yes - I was definitely NOT trimmed or prepped for that so I was very uncomfortable. ughhhhhhhhhhh oh well, nothing I can do.


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Well ladies I am off to get my hair did in the morning...yep again lol....I may have it chopped...I'm sooooo indecisive...
> Like really blond and short...I know I will cry tho when all my hair is short ahhhhhh what to doooo.lol
> 
> Had another bialys tonight....can't believe how much I have been drinking lately - not like me at all....lol
> 
> Well it helps to loosen up tho...and I get a much better nights sleep too.wich is all good lol...
> 
> So I'm off to to make goooood friends with my pillow now...I plan to sleep for 8 hrs...woop woop that's a first in a loooong while.
> I shall go to sleep with thoughts of bfp's all round for us all...baby dust and good vibes all round ladies....Yaye....:)
> 
> Night night my dears.
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Ohh Nat new hair! a fresh 'do is always fab - send us a pic so we can see after!!:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey ladies, lots to catch up on! Meg your appt sounded great but your patch reminded me of something I saw posted of FB a couple days back! Hilarious!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....174277315935474.40552.100000596197970&type=1

LOL I saw that online too! That was hilarious...... yes - glad that's over...


----------



## Petzy

Hi All... CD10 - fertile day #1 - and OPK Day1 ! weeeeeeeeeeeee lol

Tried to lure DH for a BD this morning but he was dead to the world... we will see if I can get him tonight haha....

Glad to finally be at this part of my cycle again - here we goooooooooo


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg! Does anyone have any tips on cramps? Took 800 mg of ibuprophen but I am still dying. Hurts sooo flippin bad. !


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Omg! Does anyone have any tips on cramps? Took 800 mg of ibuprophen but I am still dying. Hurts sooo flippin bad. !

Glass of wine and a heating pad are my best friends.....


----------



## Nataliieexo

I havent even got ewcm yet... urghh what is it you all take to increase it? Did you have problems with ewcm before you startes taking it?


----------



## barbikins

Blurg - yeah Momma, they are YOUNG...& very fertile. that's the issue lol
I'm sorry - it sucks. It seems most of our friends are pregnant right now - due any second. I hate it. It sucks. I just want our time to come. BUH....
Sorry AF is coming - drink some wine...one, two, lots ;)


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Hi All... CD10 - fertile day #1 - and OPK Day1 ! weeeeeeeeeeeee lol
> 
> Tried to lure DH for a BD this morning but he was dead to the world... we will see if I can get him tonight haha....
> 
> Glad to finally be at this part of my cycle again - here we goooooooooo

Awesome! I hope this cycle does it for you!!!!
FX:happydance:


----------



## barbikins

Nataliieexo said:


> I havent even got ewcm yet... urghh what is it you all take to increase it? Did you have problems with ewcm before you startes taking it?

Fish Oil is great!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi All... CD10 - fertile day #1 - and OPK Day1 ! weeeeeeeeeeeee lol
> 
> Tried to lure DH for a BD this morning but he was dead to the world... we will see if I can get him tonight haha....
> 
> Glad to finally be at this part of my cycle again - here we goooooooooo
> 
> Awesome! I hope this cycle does it for you!!!!
> FX:happydance:Click to expand...

Me oh my.... me too Barbs


----------



## barbikins

I want to see us all move on from this bloody thread already! ARGH.
This year has to be it for all of us!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Just plain fish oil how many mg?


----------



## barbikins

Yep just plain Fish Oil...& each brand/type has the instructions on label.
I'd go for one that you only have to take either once a day or twice...not 4 per day...that's annoying.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I want to see us all move on from this bloody thread already! ARGH.
> This year has to be it for all of us!

I know lol.. sometimes I find it (oddly) humorous how we have no BFP's other than Talia at the moment and I see other threads with "12 BFP's and counting!" etc... I suppose that will make all the BFP's to come so special since we waited so long!

I have to believe I will be pg this year! AHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Nataliieexo

i'll look into it i havent gotton it so far because i think about it mid cycle and think but what if i get my bfp and dont need it anymore lol i will get it this time does it take effect first cycle?


----------



## barbikins

Natalie, fish oil is effective after a few days. I'd say just start taking it & take it all cycle long. it's excellent for your health & amazing for brain development when you become pregnant.

Meg, You're right - you have to think/believe you'll be pregnant.
I'm trying not to go down that evil spiral again. Although I have to admit I'm feeling anxious to find out this month.


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!!! Hope everyone is well!! Today is my official cd 1 and my big 29th bday! Lol hmmm.....hopefully I am not a grouch today...af does that to me. Haha hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Hey girls!!! Hope everyone is well!! Today is my official cd 1 and my big 29th bday! Lol hmmm.....hopefully I am not a grouch today...af does that to me. Haha hope everyone has a great day!!

Happy 29th Ashley!! WOOOOO!!!!!!!

Don't let AF ruin your BDAY - that is something to celebrate :D Any fun plans tonight?

xx:happydance::hugs::flower:


----------



## barbikins

crazy84 said:


> Hey girls!!! Hope everyone is well!! Today is my official cd 1 and my big 29th bday! Lol hmmm.....hopefully I am not a grouch today...af does that to me. Haha hope everyone has a great day!!

Awwww, that's NOT an awesome b-day present. :dohh:
Sorry to hear that. But I hope you have an amazing day. What do you have planned?


----------



## Nataliieexo

Another bbt question i keep my alarm by me but i often wake up away from me i will have to turn it off before temping so my oh doesnt wake up so will it make much difference rolling over first i probably wont have even opened my eyes lol x


----------



## barbikins

You are supposed to have as little movements as possible when temping but if it means turning off an alarm right beside you, that's OK. Just don't get up out of bed to do anything.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I wont oh will be on strict instructions not to talk to me or kiss me until i'm done he usually isnt awake anyway hopefully i will be facing the right way of the alarm i would sleep with my phone under my pillow but i dont like doing that with touch screens so at the side of the bed is easier.


----------



## crazy84

Not really sure.....I know dinner and cake at my moms..... When I asked her not to invite many people she said too late... Lol so we shall see! Ok.... So I started a new show on netflix....it's called the 4400....it is a sifi type of show and soooooo addicting... Lol that's where I have been the past few days...glued to Netflix!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I think i could be on my way to some ewcm lol either that or some seamen has been hiding from me and started making an appearence now lol x


----------



## barbikins

Ashley, have a great time!
And I know what you mean re: Netflix. We watch lots of shows...love watching them one after another :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Ashley, have a great time!
> And I know what you mean re: Netflix. We watch lots of shows...love watching them one after another :)

We love to do that too

That's why watching Breaking Bad week to week this season has been so stressful haha - but I can't risk the spoilers - one episode left!! AHHHH best show on TV.


----------



## Petzy

Barbs you get to test in 4 days right?


----------



## barbikins

Meg, I'm catching up with Breaking Bad so no spoilers please!!! :)
We downloaded the second half of the last season from Apple.
It's really not that exciting yet but I hear there's a mind blowing episode!

Yep, 4 more days! Meg, never doing this pact again HAHAHAHA
I need to test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Your doing so well not testing :)


----------



## barbikins

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH its going against everything I am!!! :) LOL
Ok I'm being dramatic.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, I'm catching up with Breaking Bad so no spoilers please!!! :)
> We downloaded the second half of the last season from Apple.
> It's really not that exciting yet but I hear there's a mind blowing episode!
> 
> Yep, 4 more days! Meg, never doing this pact again HAHAHAHA
> I need to test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok no spoilers!!!! but there are MANY mind blowing episodes lol... cant wait till you catch up. you better do it soon!!!!

I know haha this pact is hard... may I remind you this was your idea? lmao!!! does that mean I am off the hook this cycle? I have ultra IC's! hahah


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH its going against everything I am!!! :) LOL
> Ok I'm being dramatic.

hahahaa I know its hard for you Barb.. after all you started and named this thread


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Hey girls!!! Hope everyone is well!! Today is my official cd 1 and my big 29th bday! Lol hmmm.....hopefully I am not a grouch today...af does that to me. Haha hope everyone has a great day!!

Yay!!! We r cycling together..I am cd 1 today too!! Whoop..lol how long r ur cycles? Mine r 27-28 days..this past one I started af on day 27..


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Not really sure.....I know dinner and cake at my moms..... When I asked her not to invite many people she said too late... Lol so we shall see! Ok.... So I started a new show on netflix....it's called the 4400....it is a sifi type of show and soooooo addicting... Lol that's where I have been the past few days...glued to Netflix!!

Ohh and happy bday!! Yay for that but boo to af..lol


----------



## barbikins

Lol @ Meg. Ya I started the pact. Blurg. 
I'm not waiting again lol

Yeah Meg I think you are off the hook lol


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!!! Hope everyone is well!! Today is my official cd 1 and my big 29th bday! Lol hmmm.....hopefully I am not a grouch today...af does that to me. Haha hope everyone has a great day!!
> 
> Yay!!! We r cycling together..I am cd 1 today too!! Whoop..lol how long r ur cycles? Mine r 27-28 days..this past one I started af on day 27..Click to expand...

Yay!!!! Mine have only been 24/26!! Hopefully this will be our cycle!!! Geez!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

My temp was 36.11 today a big dip from 36.50 yesterday i woke up and oh had the window open....coulda killed him lol x


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi ladies , I hope you don't mind me popping in just to say how truley WONDERFUL you all are . From reading the thread you guys have formed such amazing friendships and bonds . It feels like an intrusion into a private conversation but in a good way !!!! You are so so supportive of each other you really have special friendships here . 

Secondly ALL of you so deserve your BFP . You are inspirational in your strength and positivity , you should all be ambassadors for TTC ! Not sure if any of you believe in the man upstairs but I will light a special candle and have a quick word for the ladies on this thread ;) I can't hurt . I have a feeling in my waters that BFP will arrive some day soon in bucket loads for you all :) 

Again hope you didn't mind me barging in just to cheer you all on :) I think you are all wonderful xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## natjenson

Left wonderin said:


> Hi ladies , I hope you don't mind me popping in just to say how truley WONDERFUL you all are . From reading the thread you guys have formed such amazing friendships and bonds . It feels like an intrusion into a private conversation but in a good way !!!! You are so so supportive of each other you really have special friendships here .
> 
> Secondly ALL of you so deserve your BFP . You are inspirational in your strength and positivity , you should all be ambassadors for TTC ! Not sure if any of you believe in the man upstairs but I will light a special candle and have a quick word for the ladies on this thread ;) I can't hurt . I have a feeling in my waters that BFP will arrive some day soon in bucket loads for you all :)
> 
> Again hope you didn't mind me barging in just to cheer you all on :) I think you are all wonderful xxxxxxxxxx

Thank you sooooo much left wondering :thumbup:......I think I have seen you about on other threads...how are you coming along there?....
That was a lovely post love and I'm sure I can speak for us all when I say we love your support and encouraging words..that was very kind of you...
And thankyou for your prayers to...
Baby dust to you and I hope yu get your much awaited bfp too :hugs:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm feeling screwed....opk isnt even anywhere near nearly positive yet by cd 14 i usually have a nearly positive and by cd15 a positive......so this doesnt help my cause :/


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....:) 2dpo over here....nice temp rise....loving it :thumbup:

Sorry I been alittle Mia..I have been lurking tho.

Meg- wow sexy momma! Love your new pic....is that what you wore to the wedding? You look georgous.
F day 2 yeah....hope you get them blarers any day now :thumbup:

Barbs...you can do it...t minus 3 days to go ...:hugs: ....
T minus 9 for me :happydance:

Natalie...I'd have thought the window being open shouldn't matter too much...you WILL defo see your temp rise significantly when you have o'd....normally after you get your positive opk.:thumbup: 

Ashley-momma....so sorry to hear the witch got you...boooo to that ....good luck for you both this cycle...your buddies again...Yaye...you can get each other through this again.:thumbup:

Well afm...I am eagerly awaiting to test already hahaha...I am visualising the "I am pregnant" this month...l.cant hurt eh!.....
Went into mother are yesterday and I teased myself somthing rotten with all the teeny weeny clothes ...it was actually fun but heartfelt ....I ended up buying a lovely winter coat for Harry instead.he looks sooo dapper in it.
Later I shall post a pic of my hair,....I didn't have it chopped in the end...I lost the bottle haha...
But I am much blonder lol...

Well ladies I bid you all a good day and I hope to be back again later...g'day to you all...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank i will try put my chart 
On my sig later on so you can see it but my opk isnt up to much i had expected a positive tomorrow but i dont know usually would have nearly positive by now so i will test again later and hope its darker, glad you got your temp rise :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I'm feeling screwed....opk isnt even anywhere near nearly positive yet by cd 14 i usually have a nearly positive and by cd15 a positive......so this doesnt help my cause :/

Hi nat...try not to worry Hun...it will happen.:hugs:
Ha ha look at what happend to me this cycle lol...
I like dishing this one out ...it's soo cheesy but true....in the words of George Michael " you gotta have faith faith faith" lol.....



:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Haha thats a good one i must admit i am constantly telling people to have faith but when it comes to certain things i need to take my own advice lol xxx


----------



## natjenson

Oooo nat...btw....low preficular temps mean GOOD oestrogen levels....that means good hormone food for eggys to mature well.:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thats good i dont know how accurate yesterdays temp is but this mornings is deffo accurate i hardly moved before temping i was going to post a pic of my chart but it only has two temps on its a bit bare so thought once i had a few more readings would be better xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!!! Hope everyone is well!! Today is my official cd 1 and my big 29th bday! Lol hmmm.....hopefully I am not a grouch today...af does that to me. Haha hope everyone has a great day!!
> 
> Yay!!! We r cycling together..I am cd 1 today too!! Whoop..lol how long r ur cycles? Mine r 27-28 days..this past one I started af on day 27..Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!!!! Mine have only been 24/26!! Hopefully this will be our cycle!!! Geez!!Click to expand...

How long is ur lp? If its 14 u will b o'ing in no time! Wow..lol I will o prolly round cd 11-13 as usual but will no for sure wen the pains start..lol


----------



## Petzy

Left wonderin said:


> Hi ladies , I hope you don't mind me popping in just to say how truley WONDERFUL you all are . From reading the thread you guys have formed such amazing friendships and bonds . It feels like an intrusion into a private conversation but in a good way !!!! You are so so supportive of each other you really have special friendships here .
> 
> Secondly ALL of you so deserve your BFP . You are inspirational in your strength and positivity , you should all be ambassadors for TTC ! Not sure if any of you believe in the man upstairs but I will light a special candle and have a quick word for the ladies on this thread ;) I can't hurt . I have a feeling in my waters that BFP will arrive some day soon in bucket loads for you all :)
> 
> Again hope you didn't mind me barging in just to cheer you all on :) I think you are all wonderful xxxxxxxxxx

Thank you for those very kind words left wondering! Very thoughtful. You are more than welcome to join in with us and share your story xx best of luck to you


----------



## natjenson

Here's my new doo...:)....

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Here's my new doo...:)....
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Wooooweeee hot momma!! Looove the dooo..super cute!


----------



## mommaplus05

Well I tried addding a profile pic but it keeps sayin unable to upload file .:( I was gona put this one up..
  



Attached Files:







IMG_20130925_072542.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Here's my new doo...:)....
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Love it Nat!! What a great hair color :D Love it!

I Updated my DP too!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Well I tried addding a profile pic but it keeps sayin unable to upload file .:( I was gona put this one up..

Thats a great pic momma... I wonder why you cant upload it - maybe its too big a file size?


----------



## mommaplus05

Idk...I tried to change file size..booo wnt wrk..loove ur new pic!! Hardly recognised u!!!


----------



## Petzy

Well its CD11, OPK Day#2 for me... let's see what today brings!

we BD last night so off to a good start on the fertile days....

Barb I meant to tell you that I asked my doctor at the clinic about Maca and she advised against it... she said she has seen so many times where the natural stuff negatively impacts TTC so she wanted me to stay off. I only took it one month anyways but forgot to mention that.


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Idk...I tried to change file size..booo wnt wrk..loove ur new pic!! Hardly recognised u!!!

Thanks girl!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Morning ladies, just wanted to say a quick hi, loving everyone's new pics! 
Nothing new over here really,
Oh wait that's not true actually... I forgot if I mentioned we might be moving, well the papers got signed and renovations start oct 15... Hopefully moving before Xmas! Moving from Edmonton to Beaumont which is a little town on the outskirts of the city, where I grew up and where oh and met in highschool! Exciting stuff!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/439a2d/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

And here Natalie, click on the thumbnail and you can see two of my charts... since I'm not a VIP member I can't share all my charts but here's my bfp cycle and the one before that... Your temp can jump around a bit but the shift should be obvious in the big picture... The mantra for temping is 'don't obsess over every temp!' So stick to that and you'll be fine... Just wait a few days and see what it looks like then... You can see in my April chart I think, I was sick so it looked like O but after that cluster of temps was thrown out you can see my proper O shift etc... Once you take a peek at these ones I can post two more so you see the differences...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh and ps... You can set up your siggy chart to update automatically so just post it and your temps will add themselves, doesn't matter if its just a couple right now...


----------



## Nataliieexo

I dont know how to do that i've worked out how to post a link to it but not how to put it so you can see it without having to click the link, i have had a look at your chart, i think once i have a few temps i will be much more educated with it.


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Here's my new doo...:)....
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

OOooh, very pretty!!! Nice one! 
Is this a view from your home??


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!!!!

You girls all look SO lovely - new picks! XOXO

Meg, interesting about Maca...no one said that to me. My RE didn't comment & neither did my TCM doctor. Acutally I've been off it at least a month now. I was on it long enough for it to work & I'm down to basic supplements - nothing to do with getting pregnant....other than Folic Acid & Fish Oil.

The first month I got pregnant in March, I was on Maca tho - even tho it was a Chemical. So interesting comment! I think everyone has their opinions on these things.

Talia, nice to hear you're moving! Did you buy a new house?
Congrats!

Well ladies, finally found some tenants to rent out our basement apartment. They're coming today to sign the least. More money in our pockets - yes!

Momma, your photo is lovely - you looked GREAT on your wedding day! WOW!

AFM, I'm 8dpo...bored. Hope I'm pregnant. Blurg.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yey i did it finally as you can see it looks pretty crap lol cant wait to get some more temps on it.


----------



## Nataliieexo

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies!!!!
> 
> You girls all look SO lovely - new picks! XOXO
> 
> Meg, interesting about Maca...no one said that to me. My RE didn't comment & neither did my TCM doctor. Acutally I've been off it at least a month now. I was on it long enough for it to work & I'm down to basic supplements - nothing to do with getting pregnant....other than Folic Acid & Fish Oil.
> 
> The first month I got pregnant in March, I was on Maca tho - even tho it was a Chemical. So interesting comment! I think everyone has their opinions on these things.
> 
> Talia, nice to hear you're moving! Did you buy a new house?
> Congrats!
> 
> Well ladies, finally found some tenants to rent out our basement apartment. They're coming today to sign the least. More money in our pockets - yes!
> 
> Momma, your photo is lovely - you looked GREAT on your wedding day! WOW!
> 
> AFM, I'm 8dpo...bored. Hope I'm pregnant. Blurg.

I hope your pregnant too, i wish the pact was 10dpo so i wouldnt miss your testing lol


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Morning ladies, just wanted to say a quick hi, loving everyone's new pics!
> Nothing new over here really,
> Oh wait that's not true actually... I forgot if I mentioned we might be moving, well the papers got signed and renovations start oct 15... Hopefully moving before Xmas! Moving from Edmonton to Beaumont which is a little town on the outskirts of the city, where I grew up and where oh and met in highschool! Exciting stuff!!

Thats exciting!! So i assume lots of work to be done before its liveable then? Hence why you hope to be in before xmas? are you renting now?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies!!!!
> 
> Meg, interesting about Maca...no one said that to me. My RE didn't comment & neither did my TCM doctor. Acutally I've been off it at least a month now. I was on it long enough for it to work & I'm down to basic supplements - nothing to do with getting pregnant....other than Folic Acid & Fish Oil.
> 
> The first month I got pregnant in March, I was on Maca tho - even tho it was a Chemical. So interesting comment! I think everyone has their opinions on these things.
> 
> Well ladies, finally found some tenants to rent out our basement apartment. They're coming today to sign the least. More money in our pockets - yes!
> 
> AFM, I'm 8dpo...bored. Hope I'm pregnant. Blurg.

Yes definitely interesting.. I am not on anything other than fish oil, materna, and vitamin D as well. 

I know you are bored! It sucks... but on Sat am you can test is the good news - and then next month test as early as you want haha. I found it hard not to cave on 10DPO but I did it!


----------



## barbikins

Left wonderin said:


> Hi ladies , I hope you don't mind me popping in just to say how truley WONDERFUL you all are . From reading the thread you guys have formed such amazing friendships and bonds . It feels like an intrusion into a private conversation but in a good way !!!! You are so so supportive of each other you really have special friendships here .
> 
> Secondly ALL of you so deserve your BFP . You are inspirational in your strength and positivity , you should all be ambassadors for TTC ! Not sure if any of you believe in the man upstairs but I will light a special candle and have a quick word for the ladies on this thread ;) I can't hurt . I have a feeling in my waters that BFP will arrive some day soon in bucket loads for you all :)
> 
> Again hope you didn't mind me barging in just to cheer you all on :) I think you are all wonderful xxxxxxxxxx

Hello & welcome!

That's such a nice message - than you! We have really gotten to know one another. It's great. It can be such a lonely world in TTC.

How about you? I see you're "other"...how's your journey?

Barb


----------



## OurLilFlu

There ya go Natalie, now just let time pass! Always waiting around here! Can't wait for more testing! Go barb go! 

Yes we are renting at one of my parents properties, basically they bought this beaumont house and will sell the house we're in once we move and with the profit/ rent we've paid etc we'll take over the mortgage at the new place for ~80% of its appraised value after the renos and the other 20% would be used as our down payment! There's really no better deal. The thing is though my dad wants to cheap out on the renos and we want to be able to choose what we want to go in so we don't have to redo it in a few years. It's kind of frustrating actually... So we def need a sit down chat about it all..


----------



## natjenson

Hi barbs...yep that's my view...it's soooo much nicer on a sunny day...today is very gloomy and rainy...
I have a river...a train depo and an embankment in my background ....I love my view...I will miss it soooo much when we move...I was thinking about getting a. Professional photographer to come and take a good pic and get it on canvas so when we move I still have a little piece to take with me...:) 

Wow 8dpi already barbs...lol I bet it's dragged for you.i have a whole 9days to go yet..l
Tis month I have a plan with my testing...I will only use 20 miu's...and if I get what I think is or could be a line I shall use a 10... That way if I think there's a line a 10 should show it...good plan do you think?


Nat....I love seeing my chart progress....I'm glad you managed to get it on your siggi...I will love looking at yours too.:)
I visit another thread and I love to watch her chart come along...

Meg...that's very worrying info you gave about the maca love :{
I have been taking the maca for 6months now....I don't know if I should stop it now...oh dear.
What do you think?

Momma I LOVE your wedding pic...your an ooober babe...:thumbup: 
You two look so happy and dapper.:)

Talia good luck on your reno's....I hope you get to move in all settled befor Xmas love :thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I wish i could fast forward time and see more progression or better yet have my positive opk lol guess i will see what happens after saturday i really cant do much about it xxx


----------



## barbikins

Nat, that's an amazing view! I love it!! Very lucky, you are. Do you guys own your place? Is it an apartment?

Nat, i see what you're saying about the 20/10miu...the 10miu tests often have shadow lines & evaps. They're truly horrible. That could work though if you stick to the plan!
I ordered more tests...they should arrive tomorrow. I got 10 & 20 miu tests.
I can't wait to start testing. This goes against everything I know! HAHA.

If I'm honest, I'm not feeling positive right now. I feel like it's over & I'm not pregnant. Once again. I mean really, why should this month be any different? It's been near two years now. I'm just really feeling a bit anxious today.

I'm still not convinced that Maca is bad for conception. There is LOTS of information out there about its benefits on conception. I think its a matter of a doctor's opinion. No one has told me that I shouldn't take it.

B.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat, that's an amazing view! I love it!! Very lucky, you are. Do you guys own your place? Is it an apartment?
> 
> Nat, i see what you're saying about the 20/10miu...the 10miu tests often have shadow lines & evaps. They're truly horrible. That could work though if you stick to the plan!
> I ordered more tests...they should arrive tomorrow. I got 10 & 20 miu tests.
> I can't wait to start testing. This goes against everything I know! HAHA.
> 
> If I'm honest, I'm not feeling positive right now. I feel like it's over & I'm not pregnant. Once again. I mean really, why should this month be any different? It's been near two years now. I'm just really feeling a bit anxious today.
> 
> I'm still not convinced that Maca is bad for conception. There is LOTS of information out there about its benefits on conception. I think its a matter of a doctor's opinion. No one has told me that I shouldn't take it.
> 
> B.

Wow that helps ALOT...I'm am getting abit scared about the maca now lol...
I think later on when the boys are in bed...I will sit down and do some cross examinations hahaha....
Maybe megs re said that bc she not fully in the know about it.idk...
I see where she coming from about certain herbals and natural things but I am pretty freaked out by the "stopping it" thought...what if I do and it takes longer to get preg or what if I don't and it's harming the chances ugh...what to do....
My doc said its perfectly fine too...
In fact she told me to take it by all means bc of it's benificaries for well being and energy.

Yeah we live in a marionette / apartment.....we are hoping to move to a house very soon/ any day now tho...Harry needs the space...and not only that I want to move to a place where to schooling is more suitable for Harry....he is sooo intelligent I want to nurture that.

Barbs I am sorry your feeling so low about ttc again...try to keep the faith love...you have a good plan in place now and something to aim towards...I am holding on tight to your bfp for you this month...
Your Tcm and your acu and meditation is all a positive thing for you...:thumbup:
Do you feel any different for the new Tcm.?
I saw a pic on your blog...does it smell when you cook it up?....I was trying to imagine the aroma ...like a xmasy cinnamon air...mmmmmm....I love that smell...just a pity I can't pallet cinnamon lol... 
I am sending lots of positive vibes to you barbs..try and keep your chin up love.:thumbup::hugs:
I know the feeling tho ...only tmr / Friday to go and you can test test test...lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Probably a dumb question but can i put my thermometer in my hand luggage bag. I dont know how tight security is i havent been in a airport in years do they look in your hand luggage bag and will the thermometer set the metal detector thingy off lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmm I'm not sure you can usually find a list on the airline or airport website. If you don't need it on the plane my rule of thumb is that it goes in your luggage not your carryon


----------



## barbikins

Meg, thought I'd share that a two pack of FRER at No Frills is $15. The stores that have the pharmacy. I believe Shoppers Drug Mart sells them for around $22/23...I'm shocked at the price difference btw. And yes, I did buy a pack hahaha. 

Nat, I'll respond shortly. Just eating some lunch :)


----------



## natjenson

Ok barbs and meg....I have reluctantly done some reasearch and I am satisfied with what I have found...
Sorry meg I had my chicken head on and panicked lol....

So this is what I found...

Maca has gained a reputation for helping balance hormones and reverse hypothyroidism. It is an endocrine adaptogen, meaning that it does not contain any hormones, but rather it contains the nutrients necessary to support normal hormone production.

Maca has also been used as a way to increase fertility (and I can vouch for this personally!). It is naturally &#8220;high in minerals (calcium, potassium, iron, magnesium, phosphorus, and zinc), sterols (6 found), up to 20 essential fatty acids, lipids, fiber, carbohydrates, protein, and amino acids.&#8221;

Maca is often recommended to those with adrenal fatigue as it nourishes them and reduces stress hormones. It&#8217;s especially known for its benefit in balancing hormones. According to this article:

&#8220;Maca root helps balance our hormones and due to an over abundance of environmental estrogens, most people&#8217;s hormones are a bit out of whack. Maca stimulates and nourishes the hypothalamus and pituitary glands which are the &#8220;master glands&#8221; of the body. These glands actually regulate the other glands, so when in balance they can bring balance to the adrenal, thyroid, pancreas, ovarian and testicular glands.

Maca root has been shown to be beneficial for all sorts of hormonal problems including PMS, menopause, and hot flashes. Maca&#8217;s also a fertility enhancer and is best known for improving libido and sexual function, especially in men. For this reason, it&#8217;s earned the nickname &#8220;nature&#8217;s Viagra.&#8221;"

I have personally seen many cases of couples adding Maca to their daily regimen and conceiving easily, even after struggling with infertility. (Note: It should not be consumed during pregnancy!)

Here is more information about the ways Maca is used to promote fertility and this post talks about its role in balancing hormones.

https://wellnessmama.com/1326/how-to-get-pregnant-naturally/

I also went onto trawl t he Internet to find anything bad about using maca whilst ttc...all I could find was that it can affect sleep patterns but only if not taken properly...and also it can upset your tummy if you don't take it WITH food....

Hope this helps...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat, thanks for that information!
I did a lot of research myself & came to the conclusion that it's safe.
I also got pregnant the month I started taking Maca. I really wouldn't be concerned.
Both of my RE's & my TCM practitioner said nothing when I mentioned I was taking it. Neither of them to said to stop or other wise. 

And I'm going to try & keep positive - promise but it's so hard.
I want this SO badly so I feel like this is it. If it's going to happen, it's already happening & there's nothing more left to do. 
All our friends are ready to pop any day now & I'm just totally anxious about that.
I don't know what I'll do/say...how I'll react. I feel like I'm going to hide out.

*sigh*...


----------



## Nataliieexo

My opk is still light its possible to have a light line one day and blazing positive the next day right?


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat, thanks for that information!
> I did a lot of research myself & came to the conclusion that it's safe.
> I also got pregnant the month I started taking Maca. I really wouldn't be concerned.
> Both of my RE's & my TCM practitioner said nothing when I mentioned I was taking it. Neither of them to said to stop or other wise.
> 
> And I'm going to try & keep positive - promise but it's so hard.
> I want this SO badly so I feel like this is it. If it's going to happen, it's already happening & there's nothing more left to do.
> All our friends are ready to pop any day now & I'm just totally anxious about that.
> I don't know what I'll do/say...how I'll react. I feel like I'm going to hide out.
> 
> *sigh*...

 I never thought I would actually say this as possible advice to sombody but ..maybe hiding out isn't such a bad thing after all....barbs you need to be able to deal with in your own way- comfortably....being emotionally forced is never a good idea....
Even bumping in one with a new born is always hard and altho it's all smiles at the time the walking away with the heavy heart is hard to swallow...

I would recommend that taking it one step at a time and allowing how you truly feel about the births looming is what you need to get through...who knows you may be pleased to meat thier lil bundles in the end...wow yep I know how you must be thinking...can that ever happen? Really?....you may be surprised barbs...

Barbs the day I found out that my pregnancy had ended (my birthday) I literally passed my nieces mom who was being admitted for induction....I hated that day with a true vengeance...
After a fees days I was invited to come and see. He new born...I turned them down in an instant and actually resented them for having there perfect baby...
I just COULD NOT face them...my pain was still very raw and I just could not do it...
It actually took me three weeks to finally go and visit the new family...and the whole journey to thier house I was fighting back the tears and trying to be strong...I even almost bailed...but I made myself face it and when I actually met the lo I was ok- I can even say I enjoyed it alittle...
But I'm not saying it wasn't hard tho.
Every time I see the baby now it's a bad reminder of my own pain and how I shouldn't have been in that hospital loosing my baby whilst there's was being born...I guess I still need to work on that abit but again...sometimes our fears can play out differently to what we expect when. We find the courage to face them.

I truly hope barbs that you have your bfp before there Babbas are born :hugs:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> My opk is still light its possible to have a light line one day and blazing positive the next day right?

Completely possible love :thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

natjenson said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> My opk is still light its possible to have a light line one day and blazing positive the next day right?
> 
> Completely possible love :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Oh good i'm kinda expecting it so it will be a kick in the teeth to get a negative lol xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, thought I'd share that a two pack of FRER at No Frills is $15. The stores that have the pharmacy. I believe Shoppers Drug Mart sells them for around $22/23...I'm shocked at the price difference btw. And yes, I did buy a pack hahaha.
> 
> Nat, I'll respond shortly. Just eating some lunch :)

Oh thanks Barb! they are the same price at Target so I get them there :) $14.95 last time for two which was great. I won't get them at Shoppers that's for sure. 3 days Barb you can do it!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat, thanks for that information!
> I did a lot of research myself & came to the conclusion that it's safe.
> I also got pregnant the month I started taking Maca. I really wouldn't be concerned.
> Both of my RE's & my TCM practitioner said nothing when I mentioned I was taking it. Neither of them to said to stop or other wise.
> 
> And I'm going to try & keep positive - promise but it's so hard.
> I want this SO badly so I feel like this is it. If it's going to happen, it's already happening & there's nothing more left to do.
> All our friends are ready to pop any day now & I'm just totally anxious about that.
> I don't know what I'll do/say...how I'll react. I feel like I'm going to hide out.
> 
> *sigh*...

I am not worried about the Maca either guys - sorry Nat if I put you into a scare! I would not worry AT ALL - my doc just advised against it because I wasn't already taking it, and since I am a new patient, she wants to be in charge of what I take from here on out, you know?? She certainly didn't say there was anything wrong with maca, and Barb is right that doctors have different positions on the natural stuff...

Barb I understand what you are saying about hiding out, I do. I am already trying to think of how I am going to handle a BFN this month - I do feel the same, that I don't expect any different... but we have to be positive. We have to visualize! Do what we need to keep our bodies and minds healthy. Today I spent some time reading other forums which I don't usually do. I read through a couple threads on TTC#1 and I saw some people with BFP's after 12, 13, 14, 15 months or longer - it made me feel hopeful again. Reminded me that there are many people the journey takes longer for. I am grateful for the reminder. Let's not self defeat - it will happen - for all of us - soon. We are doing everything right.


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> My opk is still light its possible to have a light line one day and blazing positive the next day right?

Yep this has happened to me several times :) That's why I test twice a day - thanks to Barb!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Fingers crossed i get my positive tomorrow then i think if i dont i will have a massive stress fit lol


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Fingers crossed i get my positive tomorrow then i think if i dont i will have a massive stress fit lol

We are pretty close in our cycles Natalie... I should get my positive by Friday or Saturday... cycle buddies almost! lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

oh yeah we are quite close, well we will be of my body plays nice and sticks with normal ovulation lol you will be testing before me though I'm sticking with the 10dpo+ testing if i can lol


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> oh yeah we are quite close, well we will be of my body plays nice and sticks with normal ovulation lol you will be testing before me though I'm sticking with the 10dpo+ testing if i can lol

I will try to wait until 10DPO if I can too... we will see lol. we may end up testing on the same day because you are a few days ahead of me


----------



## natjenson

Thank you for the re-assurance meg...I got myseZlf in a pickle haha..:) 

I was worried I was doing myself harm ttc wise taking the macca....but I thank you for raising the issue bc I went done some refreshing research lol....

I am now counting down the weeks I can go and see my other doc (I am going to stick with him from now on :thumbup: ) 
It's 15/16 weeks...I hope I get my bfp before then tho :) 

Meg I feel for you about the worry of a bfn...:hugs:... And I am glad you are trying to stay positive too...i am 2 dpo today I think we will only be like 5/6 days apart too...hay next month we may all be buddies again...nat barbs you and me....give or take a day or two :) 
We are all kind of syncing up here lol...

Good luck with your opk tonight love.:thumbup: 


Nat...try not to stress love...that can knock back o day...:hugs:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!

There you guys go again being amazing, supportive people. Not telling me to go against what I'm feeling. Thank you.
I will eventually visit all their babies & it probably won't be that bad. It's just the anticipation of it, you know? They all understand what's happened to me & how hard my journey has been - thankfully. But how nice would it be if I could be newly pregnant & have this little secret for a while. And not feel all the while "why them & not me?".
When I think as far back as two years ago, that feels like Eons ago. It feels like such a long time I've been trying to get pregnant. And all the milestones in between. I just can't believe how much time has passed.
I feel like of all my friends expecting, the worst is one of my best friends who got his g/f pregnant. Not even a year together & she's a nutter - and they're pregnant. Like really?! This universe really confuses me at times.

Anyway - enough about my woes lol...

Good luck ladies of approaching Ovulation - hope to see positives soon!

Nat, good luck - are you going to wait for 11dpo?!

xo


----------



## natjenson

Yes sir-eeeee...11dpo it is indeedy...lol...I have no tests ahhhhh lol...
I am going to order them Monday so they don't get here too early :thumbup:
By Monday I should be 7 dpo....so by the time they get here I will be around 11dpo by then anyways...well- so the theory goes ha ha...
There's always something thrown into the mix along the way isn't there...lol...
That's just my darn luck! Lol...
I'm guessing the postman gets kidnaped or lost or posts them threw the wrong dam door bahahahahaha ha :rofl:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hey girls...I just had a small burst of happiness bahahahahaha...thought I just share this with you....

:wohoo: 

There you go...nuts eh.lol....
Well I'm in it to win it!....darn witch stay the feck away! OK!?.....:wacko:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

lol Nat, you drinking again?! :) ;)

good night, love!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Another low temp i took it 15mins earlier since i randomly woke up at 6.45....hopefully get my positive opk this morning x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Opk was negative.....i feel screwed....2 days til i go away i think i'm going go miss it completely or i'm not going to ovulate at all :/ x


----------



## natjenson

Your not screwed nat...:hugs:.... Two days can make ALOT of difference love...just keep bd-ing and should be fine my dear.:thumbup: 


Well ladies....3 dpo today...and I got my cover line....woooohoo:wohoo: 
8days till test fest begins Yaye...

Lol no drinking for me last night barbs....I just got to thinking that if i did indeed double o this month then I my chances were atleast doubled and it made me feel excited...
I haven't felt like that in while...
I'm still not really expecting anything this cycle all I can do is hope for the best .

Two sleeps left till you can test barbs Yaye :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I really hope something happens i will test again later and hope for the best but my tests always look pretty much the same all day i'd be shocked if i got a darker line today x


----------



## natjenson

It is possible nat.:) ....I won't get your hopes up but iv had it many a time...really light lines in the am and a almost positive in the evening and then bam...blaring the next am

Even had nothing in the am and blaring by pm......
It will happen for you love....
If not you'll have to sneak oh in your suitcase when you go away lol...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I dont see that happening to me but i can hope this is why i cant be relaxed and not opk because if i hadnt used a opk and af was weeks late i'd hate not knowing what was going on but i have to take it easy with the opks i dont have that many and im away for the week lol i will probably knock it down to 1 a day when i'm away and keep temping x


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol everyone here is so funny..I am soo confused though. Soo who is preparing for o? And how many dpo is everyone else? I am cd 3 here..shld o in 9 or 10 days..lol so I just chillin..lol


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hey girls...I just had a small burst of happiness bahahahahaha...thought I just share this with you....
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> There you go...nuts eh.lol....
> Well I'm in it to win it!....darn witch stay the feck away! OK!?.....:wacko:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

haha!! Thanks for sharing :D Love it!! Did someone dip into the Baileys??? tee hee!! xo


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Lol everyone here is so funny..I am soo confused though. Soo who is preparing for o? And how many dpo is everyone else? I am cd 3 here..shld o in 9 or 10 days..lol so I just chillin..lol

I am preparing for O :) I expect my positive OPK on Saturday! :D


----------



## Petzy

Hiya ladies!

CD12 over here.... unsuccesful BD this morning Ahhhhhh hate when that happens but its rare... that's ok im sure we will get er done tonight, or tomorrow am worst case. 

We BD on CD 10, but not CD11 (yesterday).... I like to get in a lot on my fertile days but certainly at least every other day !

OPK should still be light today I hope though so that there is plenty of time.... FX


----------



## barbikins

Natalie try not to stress too much with your OPKs...just keep testing twice a day FX

Meg, yay - O time is near! whopp! Don't worry about DTD every day...this month is was good for us but kinda less than ideal. We didn't even DTD on the day my OPK turned positive lol.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks i took another since i had been out and hadnt peed in 4 hours or drank i took advantage because i never ever go that long without peeing lol it was darker this morning i'd say half way there it would be good if it keeps getting darker x


----------



## barbikins

a lot of times like Meg says - it will be negative one moment & the next totally positive.
So dont stress ;)


----------



## natjenson

Omg just had an epiphany ..imagine both my eggs got double fertilised....quintuplets...ahhhhhhhhhhhh! KERRRRRAZY!

Lol

:) :) :) xxx
Edit- that would Resault in one very crazy house! Lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'll try actually i feel alot calmer than i did this morning about it i will test again later x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahahahanoh Nat, you're crazy! Double identicals then right? Lol be a fam of 7 in 9 months... Wowzers


----------



## natjenson

...Here you are nat...a chart for for you to anylise :thumbup:

Mines a wee bit crazy this month however my MAJOUR dips are I "think" where I was trying to ovulate when I was supposed to...

If you notice I have large dips going on...this is the complete opposite to what normally appears on my chart..it's usually a inverted version...so I'd say even Tho it's still alittle erratic it's a much healthier data Imput...

Everyone's chart is different so don't worry if yours looks very different to mine...
But you will notice that your preficular stage will more or less stay similar month to month.

Hope this helps love... :) 


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks nat its really helpful to see other charts :) hopefully i will be well educated by next cycle xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Sooooo bored! Lalalalala teee heee heee...wow! I need u girls to pee on sticks or sumthin..im goin nutty over here! Haha..at cd 3 and its extremely boring..time goin by sloooww..so I have been calling contractors all day trying to ad an addition to my house..lol my house is 2100 sq ft now but by the time its done I shld b able to add 800 to that..such a pain though really..while things r gettin done I have to find a home for me and kiddos for a few wks..lol power will b off and cable, water and such will b off and disconnected for everything to b redone..im adding a nice big family room/ bar and two more bedrooms..outta b nice n cozy, pricey im sure but by this time nxt yr I b sittin cozy and hopefully I will have a new "addition" to put in the addition. Lol have a great day ladies! As for me..I will sit and twidle bored outta my flippin mind! Haha 11 dpo for u girls needs to hurry up! Im on the edge of my seat waiting!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I will update on my 9pm opk sad how my life is revolving around a bloody pee stick lol x


----------



## barbikins

my new order or pee sticks came!
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :dohh::happydance:


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Omg just had an epiphany ..imagine both my eggs got double fertilised....quintuplets...ahhhhhhhhhhhh! KERRRRRAZY!
> 
> Lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> Edit- that would Resault in one very crazy house! Lol

I think that is like...one in a few million chances ;)

OH btw, my new RE told me that he thinks for me to have multiples would be too high risk because of my early rupture with my daughter.
I have to cross fingers hard then that if I do hormone's that I dont end up with twins!


----------



## barbikins

girlies, you have used 10miu tests right?
Do you also get the sense that they're pieces of shit?
I'm thinking I may stop ordering them & complain about it to the company who makes them.
They always end in an evap & often times the pink washes over & it never goes white....its so stupid. I dont get it.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I think they are crap I'm not going to buy anymore i don't think, shadow lines and evaps aren't cool.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm still going strong here with my negative opk, heres to wishful thinking for tomorrow lol x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh and i got my blood test results and they came back all normal so i have no pcos, thyroid issues etc....and she asks me every time she speaks to me how long i have been ttc she said give it a year and we can investigate, by the look of it i could give it another 3 months and go in claiming i have been trying for a year and she wouldn't know the difference lol i wont but still she should write it down x


----------



## barbikins

glad to hear your blood work is good. are you going for further investigations?


----------



## Nataliieexo

barbikins said:


> glad to hear your blood work is good. are you going for further investigations?

Not unless i don't conceive in the next 8 month, hopefully not at all x


----------



## barbikins

sounds like a good plan! I waited until I was TTC for about 8 months before I went to a fertility clinic. You still have lots of time to wait!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

barbikins said:


> sounds like a good plan! I waited until I was TTC for about 8 months before I went to a fertility clinic. You still have lots of time to wait!!!

I know hopefully i have a bfp by then if not at least some decent charts to take with me.


----------



## natjenson

Barbs.....lol...I knows what you are up toooo bahahahahaha lmao...tut tut...naaaa....I know you didn't!...or did ya!....lol
Yep the tens are very shitty indeed!....that's why I am going to only use the twenty s from now on...if a twenty gives me a line...then I will refer to a ten to see if it's real or not!and then if it seems quite real the i shall use a frer...a good money saving mind and heart ache saving idea me thinks :thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nat that's great news about your bloods...Yaye...:) 

Good luck for your opk tmr love .:thumbup: 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ahhhh I'm only 3dpo and I wanna test soooo bad already....face slap due!....it wouldn't even show anything if I did hahaha...derrrrrr!....
Anyways I can't coz I have like NO tests....lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I can only find omega3 fish oils they arent the right ones are they? does anyone have a link to some? x


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> girlies, you have used 10miu tests right?
> Do you also get the sense that they're pieces of shit?
> I'm thinking I may stop ordering them & complain about it to the company who makes them.
> They always end in an evap & often times the pink washes over & it never goes white....its so stupid. I dont get it.

This is the first time I have ever got them. I assume they are crap. When I got my bfp I was using 20 miu and FRER... the 20 miu showed a light line.


----------



## natjenson

Nat have you got "the range" anywhere near you??. I got a tub of them there lol...150...high strength...it's safe to take up to 1000mg a day....the capsules I got is one a day...have you also tryed amazon?

Super drug sell them too...but I'd say more expensive tho.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi gals!

Had such a busy day at work and ended up leaving an hour early for an emergency dentist appointment.. my tooth has been sore for a few days and I was scared it would worsen over the weekend when they were closed...

anywhoo so its my wisdom tooth, likely infected (I have 2 out of 4 removed), he put me on antibiotics (amoxicillin) which he said will stop it for now but that I need a consult to get it removed. it is a nasty one and will need a specialist at the hospital. UGH. so I am getting a referral for a consult. Anyways so of course I looked up amoxicillin and it is TTC friendly and wont affect anything so that's great. otherwise I would have debated waiting until after testing time... lol

anywhoo so hoping for a darker OPK tomorrow and lots of BD'ing for the weekend - we will see!

going to make a delicious baked penne gooey pasta tonight... yum! probably pair it with a glass of wine :)


----------



## Petzy

Oh Barbie bear, don't you get to test tomorrow?!?!


----------



## Nataliieexo

No i havent and all i can find on the net is cod liver oils and omega3 fish oils, not helpful lol xxx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> Had such a busy day at work and ended up leaving an hour early for an emergency dentist appointment.. my tooth has been sore for a few days and I was scared it would worsen over the weekend when they were closed...
> 
> anywhoo so its my wisdom tooth, likely infected (I have 2 out of 4 removed), he put me on antibiotics (amoxicillin) which he said will stop it for now but that I need a consult to get it removed. it is a nasty one and will need a specialist at the hospital. UGH. so I am getting a referral for a consult. Anyways so of course I looked up amoxicillin and it is TTC friendly and wont affect anything so that's great. otherwise I would have debated waiting until after testing time... lol
> 
> anywhoo so hoping for a darker OPK tomorrow and lots of BD'ing for the weekend - we will see!
> 
> going to make a delicious baked penne gooey pasta tonight... yum! probably pair it with a glass of wine :)

Mmmmm meg vey yummy indeed....I so want some.

I'm sorry to hear about your tooth...nasty horrid pain...I fear tooth aches...and headaches .lol...

Yep amoxicillin is great....they prescribe that here too...should defo be fine Hun.
I sure hope your wisdom stops hurt ASAP meg...:hugs:

Good luck with opk :thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> No i havent and all i can find on the net is cod liver oils and omega3 fish oils, not helpful lol xxx

Cod liver not good nat!...:) ....there's supposed to be something about I rea a while back which is bad for ttc...ill try and hunt that info down for you ok...

Hmmm...what to do...ill go and look at my tub and see if this a website link on them ok...one sec...

Ok...the website on my huge ass tub is....www.brunelhealthcare.co.uk

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi gals!
> 
> Had such a busy day at work and ended up leaving an hour early for an emergency dentist appointment.. my tooth has been sore for a few days and I was scared it would worsen over the weekend when they were closed...
> 
> anywhoo so its my wisdom tooth, likely infected (I have 2 out of 4 removed), he put me on antibiotics (amoxicillin) which he said will stop it for now but that I need a consult to get it removed. it is a nasty one and will need a specialist at the hospital. UGH. so I am getting a referral for a consult. Anyways so of course I looked up amoxicillin and it is TTC friendly and wont affect anything so that's great. otherwise I would have debated waiting until after testing time... lol
> 
> anywhoo so hoping for a darker OPK tomorrow and lots of BD'ing for the weekend - we will see!
> 
> going to make a delicious baked penne gooey pasta tonight... yum! probably pair it with a glass of wine :)
> 
> Mmmmm meg vey yummy indeed....I so want some.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your tooth...nasty horrid pain...I fear tooth aches...and headaches .lol...
> 
> Yep amoxicillin is great....they prescribe that here too...should defo be fine Hun.
> I sure hope your wisdom stops hurt ASAP meg...:hugs:
> 
> Good luck with opk :thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun - I sure hope it stops soon too it is a painful dull ache.. cant eat on that side either. BLAH!


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> No i havent and all i can find on the net is cod liver oils and omega3 fish oils, not helpful lol xxx

Natalie - Omega 3 fish oil are perfect.. those are the standard capsules.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks so why cant you take omega 3 kind? i'm sure i read you cant somewhere xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ha ha scrap that link nat...it sux ass...ill try again back in a mo...lol
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh well i have found tonnes of omega fish oils lol i can get them ordered then :)


----------



## natjenson

Here nat I found the no cod liver oil info...it's from angel bumps protocol....

Fish oils &#8211; High strength fish oils help the &#8216;quality&#8217; of the blood in the uterus which encourages the embryos to wanna grow there. Make sure the fish oils are from the &#8216;fish body&#8217; and not the fish's liver, as the liver type may contain mercury. So NO Cod Liver Oil! There are plenty of fish oils that are made from the body only &#8211; check the ingredients. (Especially in 2WW).

It's especially good for CM...
Hope this helps lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

This is the info on the ones i'm looking at,

What is Omega 3 Fish Oil?
Fish oil is oil obtained from the body of the fish, rather than the liver. It is a natural source of Omega 3 essential fatty acids (EPA and DHA) and Vitamins A and D



Ingredients

Pure Fish Oil, Fish Gelatin, Glycerin &#8211; of vegetable origin

Is this ok? xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

natjenson said:


> Here nat I found the no cod liver oil info...it's from angel bumps protocol....
> 
> Fish oils  High strength fish oils help the quality of the blood in the uterus which encourages the embryos to wanna grow there. Make sure the fish oils are from the fish body and not the fish's liver, as the liver type may contain mercury. So NO Cod Liver Oil! There are plenty of fish oils that are made from the body only  check the ingredients. (Especially in 2WW).
> 
> It's especially good for CM...
> Hope this helps lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Thank you this really helps, i dont know were i would be without you lot 'probably roaming around google' lol xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> This is the info on the ones i'm looking at,
> 
> What is Omega 3 Fish Oil?
> Fish oil is oil obtained from the body of the fish, rather than the liver. It is a natural source of Omega 3 essential fatty acids (EPA and DHA) and Vitamins A and D
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> Pure Fish Oil, Fish Gelatin, Glycerin  of vegetable origin
> 
> Is this ok? xxx

He that's sounds fine to me nat.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Good i will get them ordered they are 1000mg per capsule, do you take them everyday of your cycle? xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Good i will get them ordered they are 1000mg per capsule, do you take them everyday of your cycle? xxx

Yeah x1 daily...with food...you will notice within days of taking them that your Cm increased ten fold lol...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thats good i dont seem to have much lol cant wait to see what my temp is tomorrow i think i have a new obsession haha xxx


----------



## natjenson

Yeah I love seeing what the thermometer says every morning...:) ...

I love to see my chart progressing and I can almost predict what each temp is pronouncing now....I still feel I could learn sooo much more yet but I defo got the hang of it...

I pay for the subscription on ff too so I can still use the VIP section of it too...

Good luck for tmr opk nat...have my fingers tight.y crossed for you love.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Is there anything else i should be trying while ttc while i'm on my shopping spree? lol x


----------



## natjenson

Haa ha ha ...you shouldn't ask me that nat...I'm taking 24 tablets a day....lmao....I'm affraid to stop them just incase it hinders somthing now...

I take 
co enzyme q10
B6 
B complex
Zinc
Vit c 
Selenium
Fish oil
Pre natals
Vit d
Calcium
Maca

Mad eh lol?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

LOL Oh Nat, are you going to make it to 11dpo?! AHHHH I'm having a hard time. 
*breathe, breathe, breathe*....

I've got this deep feeling however, I'm not pregnant.
I don't know why. Just got a feeling.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I think i'll stick to pre natals and fish oils for now lol i just want a magic pill that keeps ovulation the same day or brings it a little closer but i know that probably isnt a good idea lol xxx


----------



## natjenson

Lol...well iv got to do it barbs....I must I must I must lol...you ladies have been a great I soo so far so I can't let the pact down can I lol....it will do me the world of good.:thumbup:

I'm sorry your feeling out barbs...your not tho...positive thoughts ok.:thumbup: 
Are you still doing your meditation? I found a site that has a 15 min talk through meditation earlier...I thoughrally enjoyed it...

Two more sleeps barbs and you can test ....I have everything crossed for you love.:) 

:) :) :) xxx
Edit: thoughrally?.?. Wt feck hahaha...


----------



## barbikins

Yes ma'am I'm doing my meditations....
I'm trying to stay positive but mostly I'm nervous.
UGH.....want to know now!!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Its after 12 and i have my alarm set for 7 for temp taking :cry::dohh:

And i've just discovered this smilie and i'm amused LOL :holly::haha:


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Yes ma'am I'm doing my meditations....
> I'm trying to stay positive but mostly I'm nervous.
> UGH.....want to know now!!!!

He he ...I know how you feel...want to know...must know...need to know...uh oh lol...

Yep nervous...that's hard isn't it...try not to let it panik you barbs...:hugs:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nat that's a funny one ha haaa...

Ladies I have been summoned ...lo is needing a real life teddy...me! Lol...
Got to go and settle him back down...
Ill probably fall asleep with him knowing me...

Just incase I do not return this fine late evening..I bid you all nighty night...:flower:...

:) :) ;) xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi just popping in with a suggestion , I was advised that eating Brazil nuts 3 per day from ov to either BFP or AF really helps with implantation . Well it worked for me the cycle I tried it I got my BFP . Only downside I can't look at one now lol !!!!!

Happy Friday ladies :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well i have another negative opk....i'm off to have my hair done and will try another later on but i wont hold my breath for a positive x


----------



## Petzy

Left wonderin said:


> Hi just popping in with a suggestion , I was advised that eating Brazil nuts 3 per day from ov to either BFP or AF really helps with implantation . Well it worked for me the cycle I tried it I got my BFP . Only downside I can't look at one now lol !!!!!
> 
> Happy Friday ladies :)

Interesting.... Are you pregnant now, Left Wonderin?

Happy Friday to you too xx


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies...

CD13 over here... lets see what the OPK says today! Usually my positive comes CD14 but last month it came CD13... Probably negative though. 

We BD this morning so I am happy! Didn't BD since CD10 so hopefully those spermies are nice and strong haha.

Im sure we will again tomorrow 

Any plans for the weekend? Tonight DH and I are going for dinner with another couple.. our friends who now have 3 kids under 4!! They rarely get out so they are excited haha... Tomorrow, I am getting my bloodwork for Fertility clinic done, shopping for my nephew bday gift, and then a poker party at a friends at night. Should be good! Then Sunday my nephews bday party followed by a family dinner... so busy ugh! Next weekend I am doing nothing! haha.....


----------



## Petzy

Barb - are you 11DPO today?

major FX for you.. and you aren't out until she shows... I understand your feeling but I think we will always feel that way now until the BFP comes.. and it has to come eventually! LOL. xoxo


----------



## barbikins

Left wonderin said:


> Hi just popping in with a suggestion , I was advised that eating Brazil nuts 3 per day from ov to either BFP or AF really helps with implantation . Well it worked for me the cycle I tried it I got my BFP . Only downside I can't look at one now lol !!!!!
> 
> Happy Friday ladies :)

LOL you ate so many eh? I think they taste a bit like fish. Am I the only one?
Is that the cycle you had a MC? Do you still do the Brazil nuts every cycle?


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg, I'm 10dpo!
This morning as I was walking to my office door I got these strong jabbing sharp pains in my left abdomen. It felt near my uterus like sorta cramps but I"m not sure anymore.

Anyway I dunno, I feel like I'm out already. I think tomorrow will be a sure thing.
I have 10 & 20 miu tests.


----------



## barbikins

Crazy busy weekend over here. OMG.
Well my inlaw's are over & we have our early Thanksgiving dinner on Sunday so lots to do for that. But also we have our tenant's moving in Sunday/MOnday so we have a list to cross off this weekend. It will be CRAZY busy.
And Monday is my father-in-law's movie premier after work. Crazy.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg, I'm 10dpo!
> This morning as I was walking to my office door I got these strong jabbing sharp pains in my left abdomen. It felt near my uterus like sorta cramps but I"m not sure anymore.
> 
> Anyway I dunno, I feel like I'm out already. I think tomorrow will be a sure thing.
> I have 10 & 20 miu tests.

ohhhh stabbing pains that sounds good!! (sounded weird haha) but you know what I mean.... Oh Barb I know you feel out but I have alllll the hope in the world. Sending positive vibes your way hun xx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Crazy busy weekend over here. OMG.
> Well my inlaw's are over & we have our early Thanksgiving dinner on Sunday so lots to do for that. But also we have our tenant's moving in Sunday/MOnday so we have a list to cross off this weekend. It will be CRAZY busy.
> And Monday is my father-in-law's movie premier after work. Crazy.

Ohhh! Movie premiere!?! Is it Richard Gere?! lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Gooood mornin everyone .except nat. Hahaha today is cd 4 and omg its sooo slow. Bleeding has stopped. Was light day one and medium day two and nuthin yesterday or today..lol so my two day af was pleasant enuf. Cramps were horrid day one but better after that. I am bored shitless..natalie, dnt stress bout negative opk..I hear some woman just miss there surge w those things, dnt let it stress ya..just keep up bd'ing and u may b suprised...lol nat, u r soo funny..I cant wait for u girls to do the testing in the am!! I am literally on the edge. Barbs, u r soooo not out yet . B positive til then! Megs how r ya? Crazy?


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well i give up testing for today, if i surge it will show up on my chart just gona have a nice last night in the uk with oh before im running around like a bull in a china shop getting ready to fly tomorrow x


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Gooood mornin everyone .except nat. Hahaha today is cd 4 and omg its sooo slow. Bleeding has stopped. Was light day one and medium day two and nuthin yesterday or today..lol so my two day af was pleasant enuf. Cramps were horrid day one but better after that. I am bored shitless..natalie, dnt stress bout negative opk..I hear some woman just miss there surge w those things, dnt let it stress ya..just keep up bd'ing and u may b suprised...lol nat, u r soo funny..I cant wait for u girls to do the testing in the am!! I am literally on the edge. Barbs, u r soooo not out yet . B positive til then! Megs how r ya? Crazy?

Hiya Momma! Glad AF is coming to an end for you!

I am good... CD13, waiting to O and get my ass into the 2ww so I can start complaining about that lol


----------



## barbikins

HAHA NO, not Richard Gere lol. My Father In Law made a documentary. So we're seeing that - nothing too exciting if you ask me. My husband worked on the audio too. So I'm obligated lol. I am missing 'me' time. As in my art class :(

And as for the stabbing pain - I'm not sure how good that is. Alarm bells went off that AF was on her nasty way? I dont even know what implantation feels like if there's such a thing. I dunno HAHA maybe it was my bowels afterall.


----------



## natjenson

Woohoo...4dpo here......been a busy day so far....I haven't even stoped to look at my hair in the mirror....lol...I probably look like a crazy lady that's been dragged through a hedge backwards and spat out again...it's soooo windy here lol...

Well our plans for the weekend are...oh and I are going to a body building competition...( spectating)..... Hmmmm should be kind of interesting I suppose...something different.
Oh will probably come home and obsesse about a new protein based overloaded diet.lol

Then I plan to cook up a lovely beef stew with tifpgar bread ...yum yum yummy..
Have to sort through lo wardrobe to get ready for his winter clothes...I need to make some space.

So got sooo much going on this weekend actually I can't even begito think how I will get it all done lol...

Good luck with your opks tonight meg :) 
Nat...bummer eh!....I hope them sticks prove good tonight for you.:) 
Momma...glad af is over for you...straight back on the horsy right? Lol
Barbs - stabbing pains...ugh I hate them...crippling.i hope. It's implantation taking place and not the witches warning...chin up love...test day tmr :happydance:

Oooh left wondering....I do that now...a handful of Brazil nuts in the tww...and yep barbs they are kind of fishy lol...

Well I should be back again later...I am soooo flipping tired today...hmmmm I wonder why that is hahaha...


:) ) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> HAHA NO, not Richard Gere lol. My Father In Law made a documentary. So we're seeing that - nothing too exciting if you ask me. My husband worked on the audio too. So I'm obligated lol. I am missing 'me' time. As in my art class :(
> 
> And as for the stabbing pain - I'm not sure how good that is. Alarm bells went off that AF was on her nasty way? I dont even know what implantation feels like if there's such a thing. I dunno HAHA maybe it was my bowels afterall.

There IS such a thing, and I hope its happening to you :) I know re alarm bells... I feel the same way. But we are just conditioned now, it doesn't mean its true! :D


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Momma!!!! I hope I'm getting my bfp!!!
I am doing all these new things this cycle. Fingers Crossed!
I have to brew up more of my 'momma tea' today.
I'm leaving at 12pm today b/c we have people coming to our house about a new water boiler...& I am going to clean up, do laundry before mayhem begins.

Meg, I hope you're right but I"ve never had these implantation pains. Anyway *sigh* I just want a bfp thanks. :)

I'm signing my consent form today to have my blood test results emailed to me from the new clinic! WHOOO!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat! You describe things in such a humorous way! THANK YOU! LOL
I am sure you look gorgeous :) 

Sounds like a nice weekend - I can't wait for the weekend after when I can relax. I'm going to do the same - go through my summer clothes, put away. I also plan to put aside clothes/shoes, etc that I want to get rid of. And a pile of stuff I'm going to try to sell too.


----------



## natjenson

Ugh...today I have had a runny nose...and lots of cm too...I hope I am not coming down with something...and I can't help but wonder this could be a good sign of a possible bfp when I test...
Can't get my hopes up tho...

It can't be the weather causing my running nose ...even tho it's vey windy outside it's actually very sunny and warm (ish) ...

Tissues at the ready here lol...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Thanks Momma!!!! I hope I'm getting my bfp!!!
> I am doing all these new things this cycle. Fingers Crossed!
> I have to brew up more of my 'momma tea' today.
> I'm leaving at 12pm today b/c we have people coming to our house about a new water boiler...& I am going to clean up, do laundry before mayhem begins.
> 
> Meg, I hope you're right but I"ve never had these implantation pains. Anyway *sigh* I just want a bfp thanks. :)
> 
> I'm signing my consent form today to have my blood test results emailed to me from the new clinic! WHOOO!

Woo! awesome Barb.

Hoping to get my initial bloodwork done tomorrow to get it out of the way


----------



## barbikins

Well thinking about it, they may not have all the results yet & I want them all sent to me. So we'll see...

Ahhh you guys didnt do it after your consultation eh? Did you have to go back to work?


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat give me a quick reminder 3 rising temps should mean ovulation right? I will try get wifi on holiday and update fertility friend so you can check my chart, or is it 3 rises and after all temps should be above coverline right? Xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

3 temps after that initial rise you should get your cover line... Not 3 rises. Usually the rule of 3/6 is good to remember... 3 temps that are higher than 0.1degrees than the last 6 temps should confirm it... But you might not have 6 temps to go by... Usually the shift is pretty obvious so you should see it that am and then just wait to see if the next day stays up etc


----------



## Nataliieexo

I think i need to take my first temp off because its not accurate :/ the first temp i took was really low but i didnt have the thermomitor under my tounge and i dropped it so had to pick it up so i took it again and didnt write it down it thought it would stay on the screen thats why i took down the one i have but ive noticd it always says 36.50 when i turn it on so it must be always start on that x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Right i think my charts right now x


----------



## natjenson

Talia got it all in one nat...your preficular stage should be lower temps than the ttw temps..when you ovulate you WILL defo see A DEFINATE temp shift.maybe the next day it may become more noticeable too.your cover line will appear three temps after ovulation.:thumbup:
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Omg this is confusing lol i dont even know how reliable my chart will be this week it will be much hotter were i am going xxx


----------



## natjenson

Just listened to a film(whilst cracking on with things).... Oh how I love the Texas accent ...
Whhhhhhhhy howdy partners......

I wish I lived in Texas...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Lol..nat...don't worry your body will probably adapt but it should still be ok.:thumbup:

Ok ill try and break it down for you more lol....
The first initial temp that rises by a tenth of a degree should indicate o day!...
Then three days after o you should get your cover line.:thumbup: 

Hope that's more helpful lol...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Well thinking about it, they may not have all the results yet & I want them all sent to me. So we'll see...
> 
> Ahhh you guys didnt do it after your consultation eh? Did you have to go back to work?

Nope, Hubby had to get to work to meet a client. Hopefully he will go with me tomorrow if he can swing it. I want to get it done ASAP.


----------



## Petzy

Well I just took my first OPK today and its not positive yet - I expect tomorrow....

TMI but I did notice after a bm that I had some stretchy CM so that's good. I suppose it could be fluid from BD this morning? but that was nearly 7 hours ago....


----------



## Nataliieexo

Im just thinking maybe i have a cyst i didnt feel like i really ovulated last cycle i had that spotting at cd11...its a possibility i guess x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Natalie, just discard the first temp.. It'll still be on your chart but it'll be an open circle and FF won't use it to calc O. Just trust your body, there is no reason to think you won't O or any proper symptoms of a cyst or anything. Just go with the flow and breathe lady! Lol you're getting yourself worked up.


----------



## natjenson

It must've a Natalie thing.lol...with talia nat...keep calm and just wait it out love...ha ha I am the same tho when opk don't play ball.


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat its deffo a natalie thing haha i wont stress well i'll try xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Whats the chances of substance from bd last night still being present? Xxx


----------



## barbikins

Ive had some mild cramps :(
I dont feel good about tmr morning test.


----------



## natjenson

Hi barbs...could be ligature cramps...:) ...could still be a good thing.:thumbup: 

Nat- very posible...but seen As your in your fertile stage I would go more with it's your Ewcm instead ...so that good news .yaye.:) 

I'm sat here having a quite night in front of telly whatching crime tv...boring dot comage.
Im also having some quite strange pangs and aches in the left hand side of lower tum...Obove uterus...
And I attacked the peanut butter again...lol...on toast!.....I hate peanut butter!...

Roll on 11 dpo ...I neeeeed to test jeeeez lol...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

barbikins said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> Hi just popping in with a suggestion , I was advised that eating Brazil nuts 3 per day from ov to either BFP or AF really helps with implantation . Well it worked for me the cycle I tried it I got my BFP . Only downside I can't look at one now lol !!!!!
> 
> Happy Friday ladies :)
> 
> LOL you ate so many eh? I think they taste a bit like fish. Am I the only one?
> Is that the cycle you had a MC? Do you still do the Brazil nuts every cycle?Click to expand...

No its the cycle I got my current BFP I'm 20 weeks now , feeling very very blessed . Its the only thing I did differently in all my cycles trying . I was taking vitamins , Opk testing , temping checking cervix , cm etc ..... Lying with legs up in the air , not peeing for at least hour after .. The only thing different about the cycle .


----------



## natjenson

Congratulations lw...:) ...

I obses over my nuts (bahahaha) ...I'm like a lil squirrell...I sit and I eat them and tell myself " I love my nuts lol.....
I also take a selenium pill JUST incase.


:) :) :) xxx
Edit : have you ever seen angel bumps protocol...I could swear I seen you on there lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well i hope it is i could stretch it quite far but it was white aswell as egg white :/ oh has man flu but somehow still wanted to bd lol not complaining im glad hes not all snotty though or it would have been a no go and if i catch it he is dead lol xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

natjenson said:


> Congratulations lw...:) ...
> 
> I obses over my nuts (bahahaha) ...I'm like a lil squirrell...I sit and I eat them and tell myself " I love my nuts lol.....
> I also take a selenium pill JUST incase.
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> Edit : have you ever seen angel bumps protocol...I could swear I seen you on there lol

Nope :shrug: just call me you ladies offical cheerleader , cheering you all on to your BFP :happydance: there is a lady on a chat show here tonight that is pregnant with Twins with her first pregnancy aged 50 ! And naturally !


----------



## natjenson

Left wonderin said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations lw...:) ...
> 
> I obses over my nuts (bahahaha) ...I'm like a lil squirrell...I sit and I eat them and tell myself " I love my nuts lol.....
> I also take a selenium pill JUST incase.
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> Edit : have you ever seen angel bumps protocol...I could swear I seen you on there lol
> 
> Nope :shrug: just call me you ladies offical cheerleader , cheering you all on to your BFP :happydance: there is a lady on a chat show here tonight that is pregnant with Twins with her first pregnancy aged 50 ! And naturally !Click to expand...

"Sayyyy WHAAAAT. ....50 ? AND FIRST TIME ...with twins? Wowzers...very lucky lady.
wow that is kind of inspirational in a way...sort of renews my hope somewhat...like if it is posible then I'm not completely hopeless lol...

Ok- I thought I may have seen you on her thread on ff that's all lol..
There must be another tigger lover out there too lol...
Thankyou for willing us on...we need/love our cheer leaders...lol...
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Bahahahahahahahah :rofl: that's sooo funny....but yeah...that Lurgy needs to stay away.!....you go away tmr right.
That would be donkey ass balls if you took that cold with you.

Fx you don't catch it nat ok.

Sounds like for sure you got your Ewcm nat :happydance:
Have you got any opks left ...I would defo test again in the morning.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Heh ladies, just had to share I finally finished all my wee canvasses... Pretty sick of paint right now lol!! Now I can finally clean my artsy mess off the dining table!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## barbikins

Wow Talia thats awsome!!! Did you paint the characters too?


----------



## natjenson

Talia did you paint these yourself...they are brilliant.you could make money from this...you could sell some if you made more.
Oh I'd love it if I could buy something like that...can you do Mickey Mouse? Lol

5dpo here ladies...6more sleeps till test day.:) 

Barbs...how have your tests gone this morning?...anything? :) 

Nat- a quick msg to wish you safe journeys for your holibob...I really hope you have a great time...:) 

Meg...how's your opks going today? :) 

I am stalking...I am waiting for your tests barbs.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Quick post from me i set off for the airport soon already cried saying goodbye to oh its gona be a emotional day lol opk is still negative and temp went down today i will try update my chart everday for you too see, good luck with this cycle i hope to see some bfps when i get back or if i can get on there xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies.
Got a bfn on the FRER.
I'm waiting for my IC tests to develop. It would seem like I wont be seeing a bfp.


----------



## barbikins

Two more stark white tests :(


----------



## natjenson

Oh no barbs :( ...
I'm sorry about the bfns.:hugs: 

There's still time tho love...:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Awe im srry barbs...:( there still time..dnt count urselfnout just yet...


----------



## barbikins

Yeah there is still time I guess.
But I am sure id have seen a faint line by now.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Sorry about the bfn but there is still time x

Im sat in departures with a pint lol so nervous xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sorry about the bfn barb! But like the others said you're not out yet! 
Nat, good on ya having a beer, just giggle as you take off, I had so much nervous energy that that's all I could do once we were moving, the takeoff and landing and the strangest feeling but once you're cruising its no different than riding in a car. 

Yes I did do the paintings myself, I traced the characters with carbon paper but the painting is all me! And I've never really painted in my life!


----------



## Petzy

Left wonderin said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> Hi just popping in with a suggestion , I was advised that eating Brazil nuts 3 per day from ov to either BFP or AF really helps with implantation . Well it worked for me the cycle I tried it I got my BFP . Only downside I can't look at one now lol !!!!!
> 
> Happy Friday ladies :)
> 
> LOL you ate so many eh? I think they taste a bit like fish. Am I the only one?
> Is that the cycle you had a MC? Do you still do the Brazil nuts every cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> No its the cycle I got my current BFP I'm 20 weeks now , feeling very very blessed . Its the only thing I did differently in all my cycles trying . I was taking vitamins , Opk testing , temping checking cervix , cm etc ..... Lying with legs up in the air , not peeing for at least hour after .. The only thing different about the cycle .Click to expand...

Oh that's great LW! Congratulations. Very exciting!:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Heh ladies, just had to share I finally finished all my wee canvasses... Pretty sick of paint right now lol!! Now I can finally clean my artsy mess off the dining table!

Love these!!! So sweet Talia. They will look great


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Yeah there is still time I guess.
> But I am sure id have seen a faint line by now.

There is time....for sure. But should it remain bfn you have a good plan and a reason to stay positive. The only thing helping me with my presumed bfn this month is that I have an RE now and getting testing done. Something ahead helps.... Big hug Barb. Xoxoxo


----------



## Petzy

Hi gals,

Cd14 today. Hoping for a positive OPK later we will see. Bd this morning so coverage is ok. 

Shopping for my nephew bday today, getting blood work for RE done, and then I hope to come home and just chill out for awhile. Poker party tonight but should be laid back. DH says he will do his blood work on Wednesday. He's so busy at work so I'll let it slide...... 

Have a great trip Natalie! We are probably cycle buddies. 

Xx


----------



## natjenson

I agree with meg barbs...you have a very good plan in place - I just crossing my fingers that plan isn't needed and you still get your bfp yet to come.
Quote" some ladies don't get their bfp till 13/14/15/16 dpo..." :) remember ? Lol
That always gives me a extra nudge In The hope dept when you told me that.:thumbup:

I know how you must be feeling tho barbs...it's hard to believe anything anymore when the journey just drags on and on...keep trying to stay positive love and visualise that this IS going to happen for you.

:hug: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Thanks girls xoxo
Im trying to stay positive. im getting mild cramps. :(
Ugh I hate this


----------



## Petzy

Well said Nat. 

barb , I hate it too. It is probably one of the worst processes that exists. The ttc waiting game ...... Ugh. Thank goodness for you ladies. 

I am currently waiting at the blood lab in a long line lol. I should get in before they close though. I am 6 behind.

Did an OPK this morning with my fourth pee after less than an hour and it was almost positive. I suspect it is actually positive but we will see this afternoon and tonight.


----------



## barbikins

Meg they take a lot of blood! Just warning ya! It was OK tho. Eat and drink after to replenish. 

Waiting for my MIL...she will be a good distraction!


----------



## natjenson

Grrrrrrrrr super mad right now...:devil:...just been on my Internet banking site and found a transaction I did not make...turns out oh has been playing online poker....:gun:..... He's in big trouble when he gets home tonight.:trouble:

Meg...I hope them bloods went ok for you...:thumbup:

Barbs...do you usual get cramping this early?...hope mil arrives soon so you can get down to some fun this weekend.:thumbup:

Wow I'm sooo mad right now.grrrr lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg they take a lot of blood! Just warning ya! It was OK tho. Eat and drink after to replenish.
> 
> Waiting for my MIL...she will be a good distraction!

You're telling me! 7 big vials lol. I caved and went to mcdonalds after LOL I needed a booster 

The best part was when the lab tech congratulated me on my pregnancy and I was like ummm read the form you dumb cow! Oh well lol. 

Have fun with your family stuff this weekend!!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Grrrrrrrrr super mad right now...:devil:...just been on my Internet banking site and found a transaction I did not make...turns out oh has been playing online poker....:gun:..... He's in big trouble when he gets home tonight.:trouble:
> 
> Meg...I hope them bloods went ok for you...:thumbup:
> 
> Barbs...do you usual get cramping this early?...hope mil arrives soon so you can get down to some fun this weekend.:thumbup:
> 
> Wow I'm sooo mad right now.grrrr lol
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hmmm Nat is this a problem he has? Or is it a matter of poor spending habits lol. Either way I hear you!


----------



## Petzy

OPK almost positive. Hopefully tonight!


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrrrr super mad right now...:devil:...just been on my Internet banking site and found a transaction I did not make...turns out oh has been playing online poker....:gun:..... He's in big trouble when he gets home tonight.:trouble:
> 
> Meg...I hope them bloods went ok for you...:thumbup:
> 
> Barbs...do you usual get cramping this early?...hope mil arrives soon so you can get down to some fun this weekend.:thumbup:
> 
> Wow I'm sooo mad right now.grrrr lol
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Hmmm Nat is this a problem he has? Or is it a matter of poor spending habits lol. Either way I hear you!Click to expand...

Hiya meg :flower: feeling much better now lol...went on a MAJOUR (aggressive-mad woman) cleaning for the hell of it mission to vent my frustrations lol...

Well I looked at my google wallet and I found abundance of purchases...grrrrr,
I have told oh that in future he needs to discuss this with me before he does it again...it can mess up all sorts with dd in the bank...
Haha it's sounds like I control the money- well - I do hahah...
He loves his poker yah!...I don't mind him having a lil bet here and there that's totally fine but it seems like he been having a whale of a time with it ...
I always pass it by him before I make a purchase tho...the done thing ya know?

I'm glad you got them darn bloods out of the way meg...7viels tho? Wow...you must have felt really woozy after....bad news tho....you have hundreds of bloods done once preggers too..You kind of get used to it tho in the end :thumbup:

So the wait begins....why are we always waiting around eh ? Lol...
I hope you have a good time at your nephews b day party tmr meg...and some nice family time after for your meal...:thumbup:


Take care tonight ok...
Oh and Yaye :happydance: for your almost possy opk :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey girls. ..
Ill do a better response later. Just wanted to share my awesome bfn. Womp womp....
Ttyl


----------



## Nataliieexo

Quick update temp.is high i was hammered last night i was sick and felt like death this morning lol i took a opk the line was darkish after a 1 hour hold maybe something to do with the alcohol consumption? I will test again later on and update when i can xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

If anything your opk would have been diluted from boozing so it might be closer to positive, I'd discard that temp though otherwise FF might mistake it for O, which you'll probably O tomorrow or the next day if your opk is still dark later


----------



## OurLilFlu

Boo, barbs, sorry about the bfn. I think the pact made everyone extra hopeful because it was something different, disappointing that the outcome was the same but you still have time, and your investigations etc to look forward to! Those will be promising!! 
Nat, that's aggravating about the spending on poker! That would send me into a rage too. 
Meg, yes in this whole process ttc, pregnant in beyond they will steal plenty of vials! Get ready! But glad you checked it off the list. Now to get oh to go!


----------



## mommaplus05

Soo I am cd 6 and my sex drive is in overdrive!! Srry bout the bfns barb..those soooo suk...:( but hopefully things start moving in the right direction...crazy, u shld b preparing for o now shldnt u? If u have a 26 day cycle it shldnt b long..heres to us ladies..we gota fight this bs and win!! We much all gef a bfp very very soo !


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies 
How are you all?
Meg did you get your positive yet?
Nat how many DPO?
Momma, you got git him!!! Lol

Well I've taken a few tests today and all stark white. I don't anticipate any different tomorrow. 

On an exciting front, we went to see a six mont old pup and we hope the owner will let us have her! She wants to come see our home first. So that will be some time this week. 
She's a cockapoo. Soooo sweet. We love her!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooohhh!! New puppy!! I hope you get it!!! Nothing going on over here, I'm knitting some pumpkin scratch mitts and a hat for my friend who's due in oct. I'm throwing her shower in early nov so I have a bunch of time!


----------



## mommaplus05

Heylo heylo my friends..busy wkend but no the wk has begun. Lol I am on cd 7 today. Only 5-6 days from o! Yay!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Positive opk from me lower temp i didnt drink last nyt so that will be the heat making it higher lol i think i'll be out this cycle since tomorrow it will be 3 days since bd, hope your all ok xxx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1380542032896.jpg
File size: 171 KB
Views: 9


----------



## OurLilFlu

I think that might be your temp shift either way sat or sun so you're definitely still in... Discard that first temp and your chart will look better!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Is that better?


----------



## Nataliieexo

Which one the first ever temp or yesterdays?x


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Well I've taken a few tests today and all stark white. I don't anticipate any different tomorrow.
> 
> On an exciting front, we went to see a six mont old pup and we hope the owner will let us have her! She wants to come see our home first. So that will be some time this week.
> She's a cockapoo. Soooo sweet. We love her!!

Barb, so sorry about the BFN. It sounds like your spirits have levelled somewhat due to the puppy news though?! That is too funny, DH and I were looking at puppies last night online! We want one sooooo bad - I so hope you get it! Cockapoo's are adorbs :) 

My inlaws have a 10 month old Malti-Poo - he is a total froo froo dog but hes cute...

I bet the home visit will be just fine.. I have thought a puppy may help me through this TTC journey..

good luck Barb xoxo

As for the BFN, dissapointing, very... won't gloss over that one. I am so glad you have the plan you do though, with the new RE, procedure, etc. I am very optimistic, but it doesnt change the BFN feeling and I myself need a day or two to mourn it whenever it happens. 

hugs Barb xoxoxoxo


----------



## Petzy

Hi All,

Busy weekend... i am exhausted - not how I like to start a Monday.

On the plus side I am 0/1DPO... lol - back to the 2ww

I dont know why but I am feeling NOT positive about it; on Sat night I had three drinks over the course of about 6 hours - I cannot believe how awful I felt yesterday as a result - I clearly cant drink anymore. Three drinks?? you have to be kidding me. Anyways so it was a real BLAST going to the kids Bday party in such condition... it made me feel like I probably ruined my chances of catching the egg. That and the antibiotics. I know they are TTC friendly but I cant shake the feeling that it won't help things. Sorry to be negative!! I need to pick up my bootstraps!!

I also ate like crap all weekend which I am paying for today.

I am going to be a good little girl on all fronts until I leave for holidays in 2.5 weeks....


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg,

We've talked about a dog for over two years! But the deal was once we find a tenant, we'll talk dogs. And I wasted no time LOL. She's a real cutie - so soft & fluffy. Perfect size & everything. I think it should go all very well this week with the owner but I'm afraid because it's so upsetting to her that she'll pull the rug from under us. I think she's the perfect dog & I'm so ready. So I am a bit nervous.

I thought the same thing that a distraction of a dog & to be able to mother a fluffy fur baby would help too LOL...

I got more bfn today. AF should arrive on Wednesday. No signs of her just yet.
My FRER Was a funny one today I could have sworn at first I saw the faintest of all faint lines & now when I look at it it just looks weird. Not a line at all - I don't know. I give up.

Yeah I have the next protocol. I never wanted this protocol to happen but here we go! I guess I'll be going in to the clinic for a day 3 so I guess maybe Friday/Saturday & go from there. Have to book those procedures.
I sent in my letter today to get the results released to me. 

You having had those drinks won't impede you from fertilizing an egg - dont worry!!!! XO
I hope this month works for you!!!

I feel like shit myself today. I woke up with a horrible stomach upset. And a house full of people I was trying not to wake by flushing the toilet - lol.
Anyway I barely slept, feel like shit. My stomach is ruined. I have to go to my FIL's movie premier tonight & do some parties/dinners. But if I'm feeling like this later, I recon I'll go home after the movie. My stomach is in knots right now & I feel to crappy to eat much of anything :(

I can't wait for a quiet weekend ladies. *sigh*
And I hope we spend it with our new puppy :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

I took off my first temp was that right? Or do i need to tak off sundays? Or is it ok for it to be on bearing in mind i was hungover and 2 hours late taking.it? X


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg,
> 
> We've talked about a dog for over two years! But the deal was once we find a tenant, we'll talk dogs. And I wasted no time LOL. She's a real cutie - so soft & fluffy. Perfect size & everything. I think it should go all very well this week with the owner but I'm afraid because it's so upsetting to her that she'll pull the rug from under us. I think she's the perfect dog & I'm so ready. So I am a bit nervous.
> 
> I thought the same thing that a distraction of a dog & to be able to mother a fluffy fur baby would help too LOL...
> 
> I got more bfn today. AF should arrive on Wednesday. No signs of her just yet.
> My FRER Was a funny one today I could have sworn at first I saw the faintest of all faint lines & now when I look at it it just looks weird. Not a line at all - I don't know. I give up.
> 
> Yeah I have the next protocol. I never wanted this protocol to happen but here we go! I guess I'll be going in to the clinic for a day 3 so I guess maybe Friday/Saturday & go from there. Have to book those procedures.
> I sent in my letter today to get the results released to me.
> 
> You having had those drinks won't impede you from fertilizing an egg - dont worry!!!! XO
> I hope this month works for you!!!
> 
> I feel like shit myself today. I woke up with a horrible stomach upset. And a house full of people I was trying not to wake by flushing the toilet - lol.
> Anyway I barely slept, feel like shit. My stomach is ruined. I have to go to my FIL's movie premier tonight & do some parties/dinners. But if I'm feeling like this later, I recon I'll go home after the movie. My stomach is in knots right now & I feel to crappy to eat much of anything :(
> 
> I can't wait for a quiet weekend ladies. *sigh*
> And I hope we spend it with our new puppy :)

Sorry you arent feeling great Barb, I really hope you feel better soon! Puts a damper on things... IT would be nice to enjoy those dinners/parties so hopefully it gets better.

That puppy talk sounds so exciting! We will keep toying with it... see what happens hehe. Would be something that keeps you busy for sure and something warm to love while you are on this journey, and after :)

Thanks re your feedback on fertilizing.. I really hope my chances are good. We BD Tuesday, Fri, Sat, Sun... not today though. I Guess thats good enough! 

Ive looked at my cycle and calendar this month Barb and from what I can see, I will definitely be able to do CD3 testing but I am leaving for holidays on what is likely going to be CD6 or 7... so my CD6-11 pelvic exam and sonohysterogram may have to wait until we are back... which would give us another chance before that anyways. We can still do the bloods, CD3, and SA. I dont want to jam in an appt at the last minute the day before I am leaving for 2 weeks. If AF shows early I may be able to do it - we will see.

Kind of glad to be Oìng on holidays when we will be away, having fun, and relaxed :) Will be a less dissapointing BFN this cycle I guess if I do get one... marginally anyways lol


----------



## barbikins

OH Meg, I was going to ask - where are you going?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> OH Meg, I was going to ask - where are you going?

We are driving the car down to Florida for my inlaws and then flying back. We usually do a one-way road trip every year either there or back for the car. We will probably spent 5-6 days on the road though and go to New Orleans again, take the Southern route through Kentucky, Tennesse, etc -we always make a fun road trip out of it. And then we will have about 7 days or so at the condo in Florida once we get there. Really excited. Need a break... hubby does even more. Maybe it will do the TTC trick if no BFP this month! lol


----------



## barbikins

Oh that sounds SO much fun!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Oh that sounds SO much fun!

Yeah it really is. We love road trips so we always make the drive into a vacation and see new places. Why drive straight there when we can adventure a little? We've done this southern route once before and I loved it.


----------



## Petzy

Well ladies my BFF just did her 20 week scan. It's a girl. She is thrilled. Trying to live vicariously ! Really happy for her she is a girly girl so it's a big deal :)


----------



## barbikins

this FRER this morning pisses me off
there's like a shadow line thingy 
fak
hate it
grrr

you guys see it?
 



Attached Files:







13dpo frer.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> this FRER this morning pisses me off
> there's like a shadow line thingy
> fak
> hate it
> grrr
> 
> you guys see it?

Can you take an inverted pic through IPhoto or Instagram and repost??? I thought I could see but the colors In background are distracting my eyes I think


----------



## barbikins

bwahahaha you're right
OK I have another photo


----------



## barbikins

Im pretty sure I have pms. I want to kill someone lol.
Oh and my office mate has been crunching on veggies for two hours. I am out on a walk. I had to leave. Lol


----------



## barbikins

Alright. here it is. 
Im certain now its just evap.
 



Attached Files:







2013-09-30 14.12.01.png
File size: 91.5 KB
Views: 6









2013-09-30 14.14.52.png
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 5









2013-09-30 14.15.48.png
File size: 83.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sophie_

Hey Barb! When is the witch due?! I'm the same place in my cycle as you! I am 12DPO and AF is due in 4 days!! Really hoping for my first BFP! I'm too scared to test yet..


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Alright. here it is.
> Im certain now its just evap.

I do see the shadow line I am pretty sure but without color I would say Evil evap .... so frustrating isn't it? Hold off till AF is due if you can?


----------



## barbikins

Hi Sophie!
I am 13dpo today and AF due Wednesday.
How long have you been trying?


----------



## Petzy

Well I just got a call from a nurse at the Fertility clinic and the swab my doctor took shows I have traces of BV - YEP AGAIN!!! 

I was really surprised because I have no symptoms at all and she said that its more common than even a yeast infection and the meds will clear it right up. She said they were calling in the prescription to my pharmacy (love private health care lol) and that I should start the meds as soon as I am done the antibiotics I am CURRENTLY on for my tooth. So I asked her if they are safe to take as I am in the 2ww and she said yes they are safe. They must be a different one than what I got in the spring because those were not safe to take. The name sounded different too. 

Anyways so she said it will clear it up and not to worry. Good thing I asked the doctor last week if BV affects conception and she said no it doesn't. 

Like fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk me! Why! lol. I am going to triple check on their safety once I pick them up tonight. I wont be able to start them until Saturday because I finish my current meds on Friday. So I will finish the BV meds on Friday the 11th. Pretty sure no booze allowed on these ones. Oh well... lol


----------



## Sophie_

barbikins said:


> Hi Sophie!
> I am 13dpo today and AF due Wednesday.
> How long have you been trying?

I have been off birth control pills since June 2012. We just thought that it would happen..but a year later still not PG we started looking into it - ovulation days, OPKs all that stuff! So for the past 3 months we have been really obsessing over it! Just makes me wonder if I even CAN get pregnant!


----------



## Petzy

Sophie_ said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sophie!
> I am 13dpo today and AF due Wednesday.
> How long have you been trying?
> 
> I have been off birth control pills since June 2012. We just thought that it would happen..but a year later still not PG we started looking into it - ovulation days, OPKs all that stuff! So for the past 3 months we have been really obsessing over it! Just makes me wonder if I even CAN get pregnant!Click to expand...

Sophie, I am on cycle #14, many of the girls on here for many months at least.... you are in good company :D


----------



## Sophie_

Aw thank you! I have had opsitive OPKs for the past 12 days in a row! So weird..I'm wondering if I could be pregnant or have problems with my hormones or something??


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies.
Sorry I have been Mia.
Ugh I am sooo sick...
We went to the body building comp last night for our date night...and I had two halls ( beers)...
And I collapsed...somthing wasn't right...when we got home ( I just wanted to see my Harry and be close to him that's all) ...
Yeah when we got home I was very sick and passed out.i awoke at 4 am this morning and I am sooo sick...I can't barley move without being so sick..I have hardly eaten a thing..trying to keep my fluids up.
Went to the loo earlier I went for a pee and I was very blood streaked.i have ALOT of kidney pain too...I also seem to have a poorly eye.. It's completely red...blood red- left eye where it's meant o be white.
If I am no better tmr I will be seeing the gp ASAP.im affraid I will be admitted to hospital again.:(

I feel out now...no wonder I took sooo long to ovulate.
Well I'm 7 dpo today (I think lol) 
I have a few ss going on...bbs ares swollen s and also I have sores in my mouth...a oh and everything smells- off.

Barbs I'm sorry about your bfns...that sux bad...I hope you are ok..:hug:
Yur getting a pup...that's an excellent idea to distract you from ttc...
I do see somthing on your frer too..it's kind of a strange line there isn't it.

Meg...noooo it's not back again!...sooo glad they have picked it up early enough and you can get straight on your meds again...:hug:
Your trip away sounds sooo exciting...I hope you both have a great time of it.

Sophie- welcome love...megs right we have all been on a long journey on here so yeah you are in good company :)... 
Good luck love.:thumbup: 

Natalie.....how's your holiday going? I hope your having a great time away nat.looks like you may have o'd...the next few temps will confirm this for you .
When do you return to the uk?...

Momma....almost fertile time again ...Yaye...I love your crazy testing lol...looking forward to your tests again.

Ashley...how are you going there Hun too?...

Well ladies...I'm beeling somewhat bewildered and it's taken me forever to type all this out as I am getting sooo confused...
I hope you are all well and hugs to everyone ladies....
I hope to be back on my feet again tmr...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Sophie, this is a great spot you landed on. 
The girls here are so incredibly supportive & full of knowledge.
I'd say (and so would doctors) that after a year it's wise to get some tests done. Including hormone tests!

I'm going onto cycle #20 :(

Oh yeah Meg, I started spotting very lightly so yeah - I'm on my way out :(


----------



## natjenson

Sophie_ said:


> Aw thank you! I have had opsitive OPKs for the past 12 days in a row! So weird..I'm wondering if I could be pregnant or have problems with my hormones or something??

Test test test love :) :thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Nat, omg! Sounds to me that you need to go to the doctor or the ER.
If it's your kidney's you dont want to risk it. Don't try to be brave. Go to the doctor!!!!!

Were you throwing up?! Is that what you me by you were so sick?
Oh you poor, poor thing. 

BIG HUG TO YOU!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Well I just got a call from a nurse at the Fertility clinic and the swab my doctor took shows I have traces of BV - YEP AGAIN!!!
> 
> I was really surprised because I have no symptoms at all and she said that its more common than even a yeast infection and the meds will clear it right up. She said they were calling in the prescription to my pharmacy (love private health care lol) and that I should start the meds as soon as I am done the antibiotics I am CURRENTLY on for my tooth. So I asked her if they are safe to take as I am in the 2ww and she said yes they are safe. They must be a different one than what I got in the spring because those were not safe to take. The name sounded different too.
> 
> Anyways so she said it will clear it up and not to worry. Good thing I asked the doctor last week if BV affects conception and she said no it doesn't.
> 
> Like fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk me! Why! lol. I am going to triple check on their safety once I pick them up tonight. I wont be able to start them until Saturday because I finish my current meds on Friday. So I will finish the BV meds on Friday the 11th. Pretty sure no booze allowed on these ones. Oh well... lol

Oh Meg, you poor poor thing.
OK here's a tip. Because you've been on so many anti-biotics, it would be wise to take probiotics for at least up to a month after you stop taking them. Antibiotics in general isn't good for us - especially a lot of them. Some times you need them, but it's always recommended to take probiotics. Trust me!
Your immune system weakens with a lot of exposure to antibiotics. Seems weird right?

I forget, why are you taking it for your tooth?


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat, omg! Sounds to me that you need to go to the doctor or the ER.
> If it's your kidney's you dont want to risk it. Don't try to be brave. Go to the doctor!!!!!
> 
> Were you throwing up?! Is that what you me by you were so sick?
> Oh you poor, poor thing.
> 
> BIG HUG TO YOU!

Yeah very sick indeed :( ...I have been throwing up all night an day...I manage to get a paracetamol down and stay down....
Your right I need to get seen ,but there's no one to have Harry tonight...I'd hate to drag him up the hospital with me and pete is sooo worried he can't let me go up er alone...
I am defo going to try to get through the night and ger my butt up to the doctor by the am...if I. At get through the night pete will call the emergency gp and ask for a home visit.
I am sooo weak...it's taking ALOT of effort to even type...lol...I still have my sense of humour about me tho...:) ...it's funny really not matter how ill I can get I still try to make people laugh...:dohh:

Ugh barbs I can't believe the spotting has started...so you going in for cd 3 CM now this weekend?...
Hugs to to you too love...I have missed you all today...:hugs:


) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Oh yeah Meg, I started spotting very lightly so yeah - I'm on my way out :(

Barb.. that fucking sucks. No other way to put it. I say pour a nice, TALL glass of vino and enjoy the puppy wait. xoxoxo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Nat, omg! Sounds to me that you need to go to the doctor or the ER.
> If it's your kidney's you dont want to risk it. Don't try to be brave. Go to the doctor!!!!!
> 
> Were you throwing up?! Is that what you me by you were so sick?
> Oh you poor, poor thing.
> 
> BIG HUG TO YOU!

Nat I second what Barb has said... get your English butt to the doctor immediately. That sounds very scary hun.... Big hugs hope you get better quickly - we are thinking of you~! xx:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Oh Meg, you poor poor thing.
> OK here's a tip. Because you've been on so many anti-biotics, it would be wise to take probiotics for at least up to a month after you stop taking them. Antibiotics in general isn't good for us - especially a lot of them. Some times you need them, but it's always recommended to take probiotics. Trust me!
> Your immune system weakens with a lot of exposure to antibiotics. Seems weird right?
> 
> I forget, why are you taking it for your tooth?

I know.. isn't it just balls? like why me! LOL.... I am just so glad that it shouldn't affect TTC... maybe I will get all cleared up for next month on vacay, who knows...

Thank you for the tip on Probiotics - I also read about this. So I should wait until pills are done to start them, right? Where do I get them? what kind should I take?

I read this - scroll down = https://www.lef.org/magazine/mag200...Chronic-Yeast-And-Bacterial-Infections_01.htm

I read about one called Fem-Dophilius in a few places...

And I am taking amoxicillin for an infected wisdom tooth :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am in alot of discomfort with ride sided pain and my opks are negative now, think i ovulated? It must of been a short surge not like me.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh and i had positive yesterday on my chart i dont know why i didnt get my positive til this morning then negative this afternoon xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nataliieexo said:


> I took off my first temp was that right? Or do i need to tak off sundays? Or is it ok for it to be on bearing in mind i was hungover and 2 hours late taking.it? X

Ya that's what meant. Discard temps that are way wrong, like that where you had the thermometer in wrong. As for the drinking one just leave it as an open circle!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh dear lots to catch up on!! 

Nat, get yourself seen!! Confusion is a late sign of dehydration and that weakness is nothing to mess with, plus with your history of bum kidneys it should be assessed :( we don't mean to get you in a tizzy but you really should go ASAP

Barb, sorry about that frer but it looks like an evap... And a horrid one at that! Flipping frustrating! So excited to hear back about your puppy though! 

Meg, that monster BV! Glad you'll get it cleared up ASAP and you're soon to start your monitoring etc! Progress! 

Natalie, I don't think it really matters how long your surge is, you just need that LH to bump that egg off on its journey. you'll get those crosshairs soon to confirm! 

Welcome Sophie! Everyone who's also commented is right, a great group of strong ladies here, many who are in your shoes or a few steps further on their journey! I agree with barb, maybe start looking into tests, unless your year off bc was really sparse on the 'trying'. Usually chances are you catch it before the year is up! Either way we're happy to symptom spot with you, decode tests etc! And btw a positive opk for 12 days? Like really positive ( darker than the control?) if so, take a pg test you might just be the lucky one !


----------



## Sophie_

rrApril2012 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> A BFN of course ;) LOL....I have another 4 days before I should be able to get a positive from a FRER...but I plan on testing every morning until AF arrives which should be the 24th!
> Anyone else POAS until bfp to keep me company?! :)
> 
> I am 4days dpo. feel bad lower back pain. anyone experienced this early. Please shareClick to expand...

I'm ready to poas!! Im 12dpo and af is due in 4 days! Going to wait til tomorrow fmu. I have noo symptoms tho!


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!!! Cd 7 here so not much going on!! Just ordered a 50pk of 25miu tests and a 15 pack of 10miu..... So I think it's safe to say I probably won't be waiting to test this month!! Hahaha I didn't order any opks but the hubs and I are going to try to bd every other night just to be on the safe side!! :):)


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Hey girls!!! Cd 7 here so not much going on!! Just ordered a 50pk of 25miu tests and a 15 pack of 10miu..... So I think it's safe to say I probably won't be waiting to test this month!! Hahaha I didn't order any opks but the hubs and I are going to try to bd every other night just to be on the safe side!! :):)

Hey lady! Good to see ya back..I am right w ya..I am on cd 7 as well and plan on bd every other day til o pain starts then I will dtd everyday. Lol whooooppp


----------



## mommaplus05

Sophie_ said:


> rrApril2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> A BFN of course ;) LOL....I have another 4 days before I should be able to get a positive from a FRER...but I plan on testing every morning until AF arrives which should be the 24th!
> Anyone else POAS until bfp to keep me company?! :)
> 
> I am 4days dpo. feel bad lower back pain. anyone experienced this early. Please shareClick to expand...
> 
> I'm ready to poas!! Im 12dpo and af is due in 4 days! Going to wait til tomorrow fmu. I have noo symptoms tho!Click to expand...

Welcome sophie!! And go ahead and poas!! B sure to post pics I love to squint!! I guess ur one of the strong ones! Lol I can never wait til 12 dpo! Lol


----------



## Sophie_

mommaplus05 said:


> Sophie_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrApril2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> A BFN of course ;) LOL....I have another 4 days before I should be able to get a positive from a FRER...but I plan on testing every morning until AF arrives which should be the 24th!
> Anyone else POAS until bfp to keep me company?! :)
> 
> I am 4days dpo. feel bad lower back pain. anyone experienced this early. Please shareClick to expand...
> 
> I'm ready to poas!! Im 12dpo and af is due in 4 days! Going to wait til tomorrow fmu. I have noo symptoms tho!Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome sophie!! And go ahead and poas!! B sure to post pics I love to squint!! I guess ur one of the strong ones! Lol I can never wait til 12 dpo! LolClick to expand...

Yea I'm pretty strong! Lol and I hate seeing negatives so I would rather wait...my dh is not patient at ALL he is alwaysss wanting me to test!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I dont think i can rely on my temps tomorrow as i'm having a few drinks tonight but i wont be hungover as its only 3 xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow everyone havin some troubles this mo..:( soo tough this ttc.. as for me? Cd 8 and spotting this morn?? All brown? Y? Uggghhhh maybe my body ridding of old blood cuz I had such a short af who flippin knows! This is crappy. I hope everythi g is ok w u nat, and soorry bout ir bfns barb that always blows..hope things turn around soon for us all..


----------



## Petzy

Hi Gals,

1/2DPO for me today. BD this morning, guess it cant hurt for coverage either in case of a late O...

Its funny I see most of you guys talking about O pains and symptoms.. I have never had an O symptom that I am aware of other than my OPK... ever!! Yes occasional cramping on one side but I get that throughout my whole cycle on and off - a cramp here and there - so nothing stands out to me.. I wish I could pinpoint more like you guys do but I guess that's what my OPK are for...

I am going to wait as long as I can to test, hopefully I can last until 10DPO which would be next Thursday... that's a loooooooooooong time lol.

Barb - how are you feeling? Did you get to hit up the events last night or what?

Nat - I hope you got your butt to the doctor....


----------



## barbikins

I haven't felt Ovulation either that I'm aware of. Although I notice increased sensitivity around my ovaries around ovulation. Which apparently makes sense. I wish I knew better too!

Meg, I'm feeling OK. I'm really, really tired. We got home just about midnight & a dog barking in our hood woke us all up early. Bah. I have the house to myself tonight so I'm going to plop myself down, catch up on Cori Street & go to bed early. I'm not doing ANYTHING tonight. 

Yay for the TWW!!! I got a negative test :(
Balls & cheese nuggets. Well what can we do? Just wait for AF.
Oh & go grab myself some meds for my itchy vag. 
Happy Tuesday, ya'll!!!

OH yeah & Nat, I agree - I hope you got your @ss to the doctor's too!


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Meg, you poor poor thing.
> OK here's a tip. Because you've been on so many anti-biotics, it would be wise to take probiotics for at least up to a month after you stop taking them. Antibiotics in general isn't good for us - especially a lot of them. Some times you need them, but it's always recommended to take probiotics. Trust me!
> Your immune system weakens with a lot of exposure to antibiotics. Seems weird right?
> 
> I forget, why are you taking it for your tooth?
> 
> I know.. isn't it just balls? like why me! LOL.... I am just so glad that it shouldn't affect TTC... maybe I will get all cleared up for next month on vacay, who knows...
> 
> Thank you for the tip on Probiotics - I also read about this. So I should wait until pills are done to start them, right? Where do I get them? what kind should I take?
> 
> I read this - scroll down = https://www.lef.org/magazine/mag200...Chronic-Yeast-And-Bacterial-Infections_01.htm
> 
> I read about one called Fem-Dophilius in a few places...
> 
> And I am taking amoxicillin for an infected wisdom tooth :)Click to expand...

Hey Hun, I don't think the brand matters so much but you have to make sure that a good quality means the most bacterial culture you can get in a dose. I have one infront of me that's 10 Billion...I've heard 50 Billion is the best.

I'm using "Genestra Brands" HMF Forte. You have to go to a Health Food store to get this brand. Anyway I suggest you get a good quality over good price. Health food stores can help you with that.
I should get more for myself too. I've been super lazy about it.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I haven't felt Ovulation either that I'm aware of. Although I notice increased sensitivity around my ovaries around ovulation. Which apparently makes sense. I wish I knew better too!
> 
> Meg, I'm feeling OK. I'm really, really tired. We got home just about midnight & a dog barking in our hood woke us all up early. Bah. I have the house to myself tonight so I'm going to plop myself down, catch up on Cori Street & go to bed early. I'm not doing ANYTHING tonight.
> 
> Yay for the TWW!!! I got a negative test :(
> Balls & cheese nuggets. Well what can we do? Just wait for AF.
> Oh & go grab myself some meds for my itchy vag.
> Happy Tuesday, ya'll!!!
> 
> OH yeah & Nat, I agree - I hope you got your @ss to the doctor's too!

Good - go home and plop down and do nothing but VEG. Much needed xx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Hun, I don't think the brand matters so much but you have to make sure that a good quality means the most bacterial culture you can get in a dose. I have one infront of me that's 10 Billion...I've heard 50 Billion is the best.
> 
> I'm using "Genestra Brands" HMF Forte. You have to go to a Health Food store to get this brand. Anyway I suggest you get a good quality over good price. Health food stores can help you with that.
> I should get more for myself too. I've been super lazy about it.

I May ask the pharmacist when I pick up those meds tonight...


----------



## barbikins

So looks like dog-lady's coming by tonight.
"If all goes well" we should be able to keep her tonight.
She pulled a bit of a move that I'm not happy about. 
She interviewed another family who have another dog & no kids. And she said she's undecided if her dog would be best off with Naiomi or another dog. Like nice. I feel a bit insulted.
Everyone's telling me she's just upset & having a hard time parting with the dog so this is what's happening. But fuck me. It's bit insulting to say "another dog or your kid" like just say if it's an issue of her being with another dog or not. Like, really?
fuck. And yeah, I'm in a crusty mood today so I think I'm totally PMSing. Plus this infection. I still have to hit the store for meds. And I feel tired & like shit.
I think i'm going to take off around 4pm today. I am SO tired.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> So looks like dog-lady's coming by tonight.
> "If all goes well" we should be able to keep her tonight.
> She pulled a bit of a move that I'm not happy about.
> She interviewed another family who have another dog & no kids. And she said she's undecided if her dog would be best off with Naiomi or another dog. Like nice. I feel a bit insulted.
> Everyone's telling me she's just upset & having a hard time parting with the dog so this is what's happening. But fuck me. It's bit insulting to say "another dog or your kid" like just say if it's an issue of her being with another dog or not. Like, really?
> fuck. And yeah, I'm in a crusty mood today so I think I'm totally PMSing. Plus this infection. I still have to hit the store for meds. And I feel tired & like shit.
> I think i'm going to take off around 4pm today. I am SO tired.

Barb I meant to ask - what vag infection? Yeast? Go get some moni-STAT! (like the pun???)

As for the dog thing. that does suck....but your sources are likely right in that she is having a hart time parting with her... I guess you will just have to win her over tonight! 

You could be PMS'ing for sure - I hear you Barb - I hope you get to snuggle up with the dog tonight to make things better :) xx


----------



## barbikins

HAHA nice pun ;) Well I'm going to get Diflucan. It's an oral treatment. Once dose & it's gone....I used to get prescriptions for it but now you can buy it at the store.
I have to do that, yes. I'll go soon.

Yeah I'll let you ladies know what happens.

I'm worried about Nat. I hope she is OK.


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...:) bare with me I am feeling very strange and confused...lol
So I will try my very best to not get any spellings wrong .

So I had a a awfull night...:( 
Oh called the gp this morning and there was a big ole fuss about going to a and e...in the end the doctor had pete go to the surgary with a pee sample and it's tested positive for infection...she thinks I have a terrible kidney ( both kidneys this time) infection coupled with gastrointertitus ...nasty double whammy.
She has rushed through some anti biotics and I request conception friendly ones lol...so I am now on a high dose of amoxicillin ...meg we are pill buddy's lol...haha..
If I get no better by the am I have to let the doctors call the desition to be admitted to hospital....
She also did a hot test....bfn!....but- she also pionted out that it is waaay to early to be able to pick up a bfp seen as I'm only 8dpo.bless....

I feel soooo sick...I can barley move.the pain issss unbearable....

Barbs...I am praying the dog lady see sense tonight and sees that you will be a exellent owner for the new pup...get some treats up your sleeve tee hee...
I'm sorry your feeling so crummy too...
Hay...I just realised....me you and meg have been hit with something this month...infections all round is it? Lol...
I hope we all get better soon.:hugs:

Meg...Yaye...back in the tww...:happydance:...
I hope your poorly tooth is better too.:hugs:

So probiotics you say is good girls?.....maybe I should get me some of these seen as I have a dicky tum on top of the kidneys too...
Do probiotic yogurts count?

Thankyou sooo much girls for all your well wishes...:hugs: you gals are da besteststststs...:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...:) bare with me I am feeling very strange and confused...lol
So I will try my very best to not get any spellings wrong .

So I had a a awfull night...:( 
Oh called the gp this morning and there was a big ole fuss about going to a and e...in the end the doctor had pete go to the surgary with a pee sample and it's tested positive for infection...she thinks I have a terrible kidney ( both kidneys this time) infection coupled with gastrointertitus ...nasty double whammy.
She has rushed through some anti biotics and I request conception friendly ones lol...so I am now on a high dose of amoxicillin ...meg we are pill buddy's lol...haha..
If I get no better by the am I have to let the doctors call the desition to be admitted to hospital....
She also did a hot test....bfn!....but- she also pionted out that it is waaay to early to be able to pick up a bfp seen as I'm only 8dpo.bless....

I feel soooo sick...I can barley move.the pain issss unbearable....

Barbs...I am praying the dog lady see sense tonight and sees that you will be a exellent owner for the new pup...get some treats up your sleeve tee hee...
I'm sorry your feeling so crummy too...
Hay...I just realised....me you and meg have been hit with something this month...infections all round is it? Lol...
I hope we all get better soon.:hugs:

Meg...Yaye...back in the tww...:happydance:...
I hope your poorly tooth is better too.:hugs:

So probiotics you say is good girls?.....maybe I should get me some of these seen as I have a dicky tum on top of the kidneys too...
Do probiotic yogurts count?

Thankyou sooo much girls for all your well wishes...:hugs: you gals are da besteststststs...:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I had a big temp rise this morning is it looking good? X


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I had a big temp rise this morning is it looking good? X

Yep nat it is looking good love.:thumbup: I'm not sure if your 1/2/3 dpo yet tho haha...maybe a couple more temps will show what today's temp means...I would say if you temp shift isn't the 1 dpo today I would go with two temps ago.

Haha so confusing aint I.:thumbup: sorry...

Ok in short...
You have you positive opk yesterday...
Today you have your temp rise.
Today's looks like 1 dpo.:thumbup:

Hope that's easier.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yey i hope so does the next 2 temps have to be higher than todays or just higher than the other low ones? Xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies...:) bare with me I am feeling very strange and confused...lol
> So I will try my very best to not get any spellings wrong .
> 
> So I had a a awfull night...:(
> Oh called the gp this morning and there was a big ole fuss about going to a and e...in the end the doctor had pete go to the surgary with a pee sample and it's tested positive for infection...she thinks I have a terrible kidney ( both kidneys this time) infection coupled with gastrointertitus ...nasty double whammy.
> She has rushed through some anti biotics and I request conception friendly ones lol...so I am now on a high dose of amoxicillin ...meg we are pill buddy's lol...haha..
> If I get no better by the am I have to let the doctors call the desition to be admitted to hospital....
> She also did a hot test....bfn!....but- she also pionted out that it is waaay to early to be able to pick up a bfp seen as I'm only 8dpo.bless....
> 
> I feel soooo sick...I can barley move.the pain issss unbearable....
> 
> Barbs...I am praying the dog lady see sense tonight and sees that you will be a exellent owner for the new pup...get some treats up your sleeve tee hee...
> I'm sorry your feeling so crummy too...
> Hay...I just realised....me you and meg have been hit with something this month...infections all round is it? Lol...
> I hope we all get better soon.:hugs:
> 
> Meg...Yaye...back in the tww...:happydance:...
> I hope your poorly tooth is better too.:hugs:
> 
> So probiotics you say is good girls?.....maybe I should get me some of these seen as I have a dicky tum on top of the kidneys too...
> Do probiotic yogurts count?
> 
> Thankyou sooo much girls for all your well wishes...:hugs: you gals are da besteststststs...:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat! So sorry you are so unwell. that makes me so sad to hear!

I am glad the doctor is well aware now and that you are getting treated...

Amoxicillin? yes we ARE pill buddies! LOL too funny... Yep they are TTC friendly so we are good :D

I really hope the meds work fast and you get this cleared up you must be so uncomfortable!

My tooth is all better thanks, just need to keep taking the pills :) And eventually get it removed of course blah lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok I need advise..today is cd 8.. I woke up w brown blood discharge..really brown like old blood..now I am havin mild cramps more like af than o..any suggestion? My oing has been a bit unregular..one cycle it was like cd 9-10. Nxt cycle was cd 20-23 the nxt was cd 13..cld it b o at cd 9?


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok I need advise..today is cd 8.. I woke up w brown blood discharge..really brown like old blood..now I am havin mild cramps more like af than o..any suggestion? My oing has been a bit unregular..one cycle it was like cd 9-10. Nxt cycle was cd 20-23 the nxt was cd 13..cld it b o at cd 9?

Momma are you using OPK's???


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I need advise..today is cd 8.. I woke up w brown blood discharge..really brown like old blood..now I am havin mild cramps more like af than o..any suggestion? My oing has been a bit unregular..one cycle it was like cd 9-10. Nxt cycle was cd 20-23 the nxt was cd 13..cld it b o at cd 9?
> 
> Momma are you using OPK's???Click to expand...

No..I rarely use opks...im usually dead on wen it comes to o..so thats y I confused rt now..usually I have the pain the af starts 13 days later. .im just soooo confused y I havin the brown spotting and mild cramps at only cd8.


----------



## barbikins

Nat Im so sorry you are so unwell! You poor thing. 
Wow thats a nasty combination. Is the stomach upset from eatting bad food?

Im just glad you're getting treated.
hang in there love!
Btw I am caught up with Cori on my side of the world. Carl confessed he started the fire. Dont tell me what happens next tho!!!! 

I was in a foul mood yesterday and just the exhausted. I came home early and watched Cori.

Guess what ladies?! I have a bfn but im a momma of a fur baby!!!! Ya like I will get a lot of work done today?!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1539.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Nat Im so sorry you are so unwell! You poor thing.
> Wow thats a nasty combination. Is the stomach upset from eatting bad food?
> 
> Im just glad you're getting treated.
> hang in there love!
> Btw I am caught up with Cori on my side of the world. Carl confessed he started the fire. Dont tell me what happens next tho!!!!
> 
> I was in a foul mood yesterday and just the exhausted. I came home early and watched Cori.
> 
> Guess what ladies?! I have a bfn but im a momma of a fur baby!!!! Ya like I will get a lot of work done today?!

OMG Barb !!! What a sweet adorable doggie !! Congratulations that is awesome 

What is the breed again and how old? 

Weeee!!!


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat Im so sorry you are so unwell! You poor thing.
> Wow thats a nasty combination. Is the stomach upset from eatting bad food?
> 
> Im just glad you're getting treated.
> hang in there love!
> Btw I am caught up with Cori on my side of the world. Carl confessed he started the fire. Dont tell me what happens next tho!!!!
> 
> I was in a foul mood yesterday and just the exhausted. I came home early and watched Cori.
> 
> Guess what ladies?! I have a bfn but im a momma of a fur baby!!!! Ya like I will get a lot of work done today?!

Omg barbs..you are both totes georgous.....
Your pup is adorb.:)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Very cute pup!!! Love it!! Well today is cd 9..spotting yesterday(brown) and o pains r here full force today..painfull bd last night in certain positions. .deep pen actually hurt mostly on lft side..so I apparently had ovulation spotting. Can that happen right before o? Im havin my bad pains today and they usually last 3 days so today wld actually b day two of o pains..so I will count tomorrow as 1 dpo...yay! I have dtd a lot since af!! 4 days ago, then 2 days ago and last night and will get him again this eve...I almost never have ewcm do u think thats a prob? I been noticing at o I am just very wet, more watery than anything and my female parts slightly swell. My mood is very very loving, sexual and affectionate at o..lol I feel so lucky to have o pains even though they hurt like hell!!! But it saves money and time having to use opk and temp. Well here is to the tww ladies!!! Im excited to b having a shorter cycle but it kinda sux cuz it dnt make the tww any shorter..haha..I am gona force myself not to test til 9 dpo this cycle!! Lol


----------



## natjenson

Morning/ afternoon ladies :)

I am still pretty sick today...I had to get seen by the doc again this morning...she is now worried about my blood pressure heart and chest...
My bp is very low again...72/57 not good at all....
The murmur is worrying bc of the bp I guess...If I am no better by the evening I will have to be admitted to A&E.boooooo to that.
I am riddled with infections....
Ears- chest- bowls- kidneys-left eye- and tummy...HOPFULLY the antibiotics will kick in by tonight and I show signs of improvement.....pray for me ladies - I do not want to be in hospital right now....
Ok I have a bit of a confession now...I have sent pete out to get me some pg tests...I'm 9dpo...
I feel out but I just worry that if I am preggo that this could affect a pregnancy...need to put my mind at ease.
I took an cheepie opk that I bought last week this morning and it's very dark.maybe it's just a muddle up idk.

Barbs your fur bubba is ABSOLUTLEY lovely...I can just imagine all the cuddles and licks you will be getting tonight.lol...I'm sure she will be a great companion for you...what have you called her?...I bet she got a very cute name.

Meg...what dpo are you now..2 or 3 ?....I hope the tww treats you kindly my dear...:) 

Momma...I'm sorry your cycles are messing with you...can I recomend you get some opks...so's to put you mind at ease love...go ooooon it's kind of like poas...lol
Just as fun...with peace of mind.:thumbup:

Well I bid a good day to you all my petals...and I hope to be back later to chat again...altho sleep is all I am managing to get right right now lol...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nat, oh dear! Sorry to hear you're so sick! That came on so quickly! Def try to keep your fluids up to help out your bp, as long as that's alright for your kidneys. Hope you don't get admitted but if you do, go peacefully, don't fight the docs on this! Lol 

Barb, your doggie is soooo cute, I'm not a huge fan of small fluffy dogs but that one is just plain wonderful! Such a nice colour! What breed again? 

Momma strange that you had the spotting before O, I figured it should be a few days after if the blood is from eggy bursting out.. Either way glad you got coverage and onto the wait! 

Hope everyone is doin good in their cycles. AFM, I have my orientation for my new flu clinic position today... Should be boring but I'm excited that I have at least 2 months of an easier job than running around a crazy unit! Might be good to be away from all the babies too, tbh I'm feeling pretty disconnected to mine growing. Starting to feel movements so maybe that'll change. I dunno..


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Morning/ afternoon ladies :)
> 
> I am still pretty sick today...I had to get seen by the doc again this morning...she is now worried about my blood pressure heart and chest...
> My bp is very low again...72/57 not good at all....
> The murmur is worrying bc of the bp I guess...If I am no better by the evening I will have to be admitted to A&E.boooooo to that.
> I am riddled with infections....
> Ears- chest- bowls- kidneys-left eye- and tummy...HOPFULLY the antibiotics will kick in by tonight and I show signs of improvement.....pray for me ladies - I do not want to be in hospital right now....
> Ok I have a bit of a confession now...I have sent pete out to get me some pg tests...I'm 9dpo...
> I feel out but I just worry that if I am preggo that this could affect a pregnancy...need to put my mind at ease.
> I took an cheepie opk that I bought last week this morning and it's very dark.maybe it's just a muddle up idk.
> 
> Meg...what dpo are you now..2 or 3 ?....I hope the tww treats you kindly my dear...:)
> 
> 
> Well I bid a good day to you all my petals...and I hope to be back later to chat again...altho sleep is all I am managing to get right right now lol...
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Oh Nat I feel for you huh.... so sorry you are so damn sick. Those antibiotics will kick in very soon I am sure.... If you need to be admitted to hospital I am sure it is for good reason though. 

Also, I know there is no point in me telling you to set TTC aside this month and worry about yourself - and I don't know if your condition right now could affect TTC, but of course I wish you all the luck in the world! xoxo FX for some good news on HEALTH and TTC both:) xoxox update us soon


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Hope everyone is doin good in their cycles. AFM, I have my orientation for my new flu clinic position today... Should be boring but I'm excited that I have at least 2 months of an easier job than running around a crazy unit! Might be good to be away from all the babies too, tbh I'm feeling pretty disconnected to mine growing. Starting to feel movements so maybe that'll change. I dunno..

Hi Talia!

That's great re the new position... will you be giving fly shots or what?

Boring is good in pregnancy I think... You need your rest.

I hear you about movements....I think it would be hard to feel a connection without FEELING something - I understand as much as a non pg can :) But when it happens more frequently and with more intensity I think it will be stronger for you. That is natural I am sure. :):hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Ok ladies, venting time - BEWARE lol

Well I just had quite an experience at the dentist

First off, I thought I was there only to pick up my referral for the oral surgeon (wisdom tooth issue)

So they start to bring me back for a cleaning, so I said I could be pg and you told me not to do cleanings at this point in my cycle 

This is all in front of my father in law by the way who coincidentally had an apt at the same time HAHA. GREAT

So they bring me back and the Dr is like no no its fine if you are only a few days in, we can do a cleaning but once you are officially in first tri we would wait until second, so I said ok fine.

Then he sits me down about TTC and says that if we just "relax" it will happen, that we are perfectly healthy, and we will probably get pg on holidays. can I tell you how much I wanted to punch him? and how much my blood was boiling ? He then proceeds to tell me a story about his friend who tried for a year and nothing and then they adopted a baby and 2 weeks later she was pg, and then they tried for a year for #2, and adopted again and 3 months later pregnant. he said not to stress or worry about it and just to chill.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH- I almost stabbed him girls.

I know you all feel my pain on this one....

Well 2/3DPO for me... nada of course lol. Just "relaxing" over here lol

DH didn't go for blood today.. he fussed about it... annoyed me but I will let it go a little longer and then force it. It will be better if he goes on his own accord.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Girls - Just a quick hello - busy day!

Thanks all - she's been doing great. I'm working away & she's now finally asleep. 
I didn't sleep hardly anything last night. I'm exhausted.
She's a super sweetie though :)

Nat, I hope you are going to feel better soon. You poor, poor thing. Holy shit. Could it get any worse for you? I really hope not. Just keep resting.
HUGS xoxoxoxox

Meg, OMG I can't believe some people. You know what, I've had a lot of people try to say "relax and it will happen" or I'm stressing too much or I'm trying too hard. Well I've been told by professionals that as long as my period's don't stop - I'm not stressed enough to affect a pregnancy. What a nerve of that guy, really. What did you say to him???? Did you just ignore him? Honestly I'd probably had said it wasn't any of his business & you didn't as for unsolicited advice on how to get pregnant. 
Fuck you know what - I get so pissed off at people trying to help fix my issue. Like really -thanks. And btw, trying for over a year - it's difficult. You can't be with out stress. Sorry but life has stress. Fuck. So ignorant.


----------



## barbikins

AFM: I started spotting today. I figured AF would be on her way today but nope. 
I presume tomorrow.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Girls - Just a quick hello - busy day!
> 
> Meg, OMG I can't believe some people. You know what, I've had a lot of people try to say "relax and it will happen" or I'm stressing too much or I'm trying too hard. Well I've been told by professionals that as long as my period's don't stop - I'm not stressed enough to affect a pregnancy. What a nerve of that guy, really. What did you say to him???? Did you just ignore him? Honestly I'd probably had said it wasn't any of his business & you didn't as for unsolicited advice on how to get pregnant.
> Fuck you know what - I get so pissed off at people trying to help fix my issue. Like really -thanks. And btw, trying for over a year - it's difficult. You can't be with out stress. Sorry but life has stress. Fuck. So ignorant.

Thanks Barb....Honestly I just sat there and nodded and "mmhmm'd". Then an hour later he asked me if I was ok and I said yep and he said I was really quiet.. like what do you want me to say? I was trying not to cry. And he said I shouldn't have been TTC this month with amoxicillin and I said well I was told it wouldn't affect anything and he said it doesn't matter should let it do its job first or something (the anti biotic) I was like STFU


----------



## natjenson

Hi my georgous lovelys...:) 

Well pete came back with my pg tests...2pk for £10 ....cheepies...ha!...like pete- ummmmm. First response cost the same lol...
So as it turns out the cheepies were horrid blue dyes...
I took one so I could rest alittle easier - worried that I could be pg that all these inf could harm the pregnacy....I'm sad to say it was a bfn...
Sort of reassuring but sad at the same time.

Meg...you should of indeed told him to stfu.i have had many a moment like these...people going on and on about how relaxing and not trying to hard will do it...like pissoff! They say that bc it happens to them so easily...the sort that only got to be in the same room as a man sneezing.pha.
I feel for you love bc I know too well what it's like to fight them tears back when this subject is brung up unexpectedly and rudely .

Barbs...thankyou soooo much for your well wishes too.:flower:.... I just managed a meal...small all be it but it's staying down fx.
If not i shall pinch my nose and hold my breath lol...

Natalie? Are you coming back this wk end or was it a fortnight thing?...hope your having a good time...you gone quiet so I guessing your are havin lots of fun.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Girls.... I know you get it

And honestly, a dentist saying this to me of all people? Like F off.... 

As I was leaving he said come back in a couple weeks once you know for xrays - hopefully I wont see you! I was like ummm don't suck up to me now


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi my georgous lovelys...:)
> Well pete came back with my pg tests...2pk for £10 ....cheepies...ha!...like pete- ummmmm. First response cost the same lol...
> So as it turns out the cheepies were horrid blue dyes...
> I took one so I could rest alittle easier - worried that I could be pg that all these inf could harm the pregnacy....I'm sad to say it was a bfn...
> Sort of reassuring but sad at the same time.
> :) :) :) xxx

Hi Nat

Sorry about your BFN but aren't you only 9DPO? And nat you know not to buy blue dye!!:wacko:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> AFM: I started spotting today. I figured AF would be on her way today but nope.
> I presume tomorrow.

Big hugs Barb... squeeze that pup tight! Something welcoming to come home to tonight :) Along with a glass of vino lol

I was just told by my boss I have to stay 3 hours late tonight for a meeting she just called - said WE need to accommodate HER schedule and not the other way around. So frustrating.. and unfair. Had to cancel plans with my pregnant friend who I was taking out for dinner for her 30th bday :( What a bummer I will be here so late.


----------



## barbikins

Meg, you have every right to be upset. There are just some things you don't say to a person trying to get pregnant. And I feel like men will be even more clueless.
It happens to me often enough here & there.

I would be tempted to find a new dentist. It's not his business.
Or you can speak up & tell him you don't appreciate his fertility advise.
He'll probably feel like he should talk to you about it every time he sees you now. 
So clueless.

Nat, so happy you can eat & not barf! Hope you're better soon.
How awful you must feel....XO


----------



## barbikins

Oh Meg, my dog is a Cockapoo :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Oh Meg, my dog is a Cockapoo :)

So cute!!! What is her name again?
And how old is she?
xx


----------



## barbikins

Chloe!! And she's six months.
Her BD is March 30th...two days after me :)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Chloe!! And she's six months.
> Her BD is March 30th...two days after me :)

Haha! Love it. I actually love Chloe for a girl LOL too funny

6 months aww still a pup :) Love cockapoo's


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey girls hope your all ok i will catch up on posts when i get back i thought temping was going well until last nyt when i started sneezing and had a runny nose....i was up until 2-3am because i couldnt breath, i woke up at 6.30am and my mouth was so dry i had to sleep with my mouth open to breath and i felt rubbish, my temp was 36.02 a big drop but i know i ovulated and tmi my nipples are really sore a very good indication for me, so i am done with temping for now i assume i will be ill for a few days now so pointless temping. I think i ovulated the day i got my positive opk i had alot of pain so i will class myself as 2dpo today xxx


----------



## barbikins

Yeah I like Chloe for a girl too actually but it really suits her.

Nat, I just read hubby came back with preggo tests.
Boooo - you're still so early though!


----------



## barbikins

Still waiting for the witch over here....
I have my acupuncture appointment today.
Puppy let me sleep better last night. Not perfect but not bad.

Hows everyone?!


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Still waiting for the witch over here....
> I have my acupuncture appointment today.
> Puppy let me sleep better last night. Not perfect but not bad.
> 
> Hows everyone?!

Ur af due today barb? That blows..hopefully she comes n goes quickly! My o pains usually ladt 3 days. They were there real good night before last, barely therr yesterday and gone today so im not counting it as o. Cm is pretty dry. Im thinkin I geared hemse the spotting but didnt release..but there still time..im gona wait til cd 13 and see if it comes back before I count myself as any dpo...im technically not suppose to o until sat or sun so im gona hold out just another day or two n see if o pains come on strong..we didnt dtd last night but did the night before so if eggy dropped we certainly didnt miss the chance. So idk..lol im gona get busy for the nxt few days just in case. Lol hopefully u have a nice short cycle so u aint gota wait forever to o.


----------



## mommaplus05

Crazy??? Were ya b? U shld b fixin yo o as well yeah? Cd 10 for me and u right?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Still waiting for the witch over here....
> I have my acupuncture appointment today.
> Puppy let me sleep better last night. Not perfect but not bad.
> 
> Hows everyone?!

That's good! on both accounts! so cute :)

I was at work until 8:15pm in the most pointless meeting ever.... got home at 9 and ate toast for dinner.. sigh.

Alas, it is Thursday - almost Friday lol and 2 weeks till vacationnnnnnnnnnnn

3/4DPO... nothing going on other than some occasional cramping (nothing noteworthy)


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the witch over here....
> I have my acupuncture appointment today.
> Puppy let me sleep better last night. Not perfect but not bad.
> 
> Hows everyone?!
> 
> Ur af due today barb? That blows..hopefully she comes n goes quickly! My o pains usually ladt 3 days. They were there real good night before last, barely therr yesterday and gone today so im not counting it as o. Cm is pretty dry. Im thinkin I geared hemse the spotting but didnt release..but there still time..im gona wait til cd 13 and see if it comes back before I count myself as any dpo...im technically not suppose to o until sat or sun so im gona hold out just another day or two n see if o pains come on strong..we didnt dtd last night but did the night before so if eggy dropped we certainly didnt miss the chance. So idk..lol im gona get busy for the nxt few days just in case. Lol hopefully u have a nice short cycle so u aint gota wait forever to o.Click to expand...

Good luck Momma :) I agree - get busy just in case!! FX


----------



## barbikins

hey girls...well AF Should show her ugly face today for sure. 
Cramps have started...& here we go!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> hey girls...well AF Should show her ugly face today for sure.
> Cramps have started...& here we go!

Barbs I noticed you took out Staying Sane and Happy from your signature but kept in the dancing man LOL - was that deliberate? tee hee

I hope AF shows so you can get this bloody show on the road....

Whats everyone doing this weekend??

I deliberately have NO plans as of yet... want to keep it low key


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg - lol No I didn't keep him in there on purpose LOL

Oh yeah AF is coming today. No doubt. I only get bad cramps like this when she's about to come. Stupid bitch. LOL

Doing nothing too this weekend. THANK GOD. Saturday night is date night & we'll just watch Breaking Bad & order in food. With the pup, we're a bit home bound for now. It's also going to rain all weekend :(


----------



## barbikins

Nat, hun...I hope you're doing OK today. And feeling better.
I worry when I don't hear from you!

Momma I am wishing you the best this cycle! FX


----------



## crazy84

I had the craziest dream last night about getting positive preggo tests!! Now I haven't even ovulated yet!! So I am hoping that dream was good vibes for some of the ladies on this thread!! :):) let's get some BFPs this month!! :) 
My cycle is just pretty boring right now! However...I started my Christmas shopping last week!! I love holidays!and I love to be prepared! No last minute stress shopping here!! Haha we even already bought Halloween costumes!! My 2 yr old is going to be a fairy princess! My son a zombie :/ and my 12 yr old daughter is much to cool for all that costume mess this year! Haha ok!! Just thought I would try to throw in some positive vibes!! Here is a pic of Klaire in her costume! Have a wonderful day ladies!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## barbikins

Hey Crazy!!! Very cute :)

Hahaha....I've had a LOT of those dreams. They're EVIL!!!!
FX for you this month.

I was really hoping to avoid doing the HSG & the Camera test....blurg.
Well I'm going to phone in my day one shortly. Once I have some privacy. 
And see when my appointments are.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg - lol No I didn't keep him in there on purpose LOL
> 
> Oh yeah AF is coming today. No doubt. I only get bad cramps like this when she's about to come. Stupid bitch. LOL
> 
> Doing nothing too this weekend. THANK GOD. Saturday night is date night & we'll just watch Breaking Bad & order in food. With the pup, we're a bit home bound for now. It's also going to rain all weekend :(

That sounds good!! I love those nights...

I cant believe you haven't had Breaking Bad spoiled for you yet... hurry up a and finish so we can talk about it haha


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> I had the craziest dream last night about getting positive preggo tests!! Now I haven't even ovulated yet!! So I am hoping that dream was good vibes for some of the ladies on this thread!! :):) let's get some BFPs this month!! :)
> My cycle is just pretty boring right now! However...I started my Christmas shopping last week!! I love holidays!and I love to be prepared! No last minute stress shopping here!! Haha we even already bought Halloween costumes!! My 2 yr old is going to be a fairy princess! My son a zombie :/ and my 12 yr old daughter is much to cool for all that costume mess this year! Haha ok!! Just thought I would try to throw in some positive vibes!! Here is a pic of Klaire in her costume! Have a wonderful day ladies!!

Ashley she is ADORBS~!!! Love it :)

I love to be prepared too!

Going to set up some fall decorations this weekend at home :)


----------



## barbikins

Meg, nope no spoilers thankfully. We'll be caught up by end of week! For sure by Saturday. I hear its CRAZY! I finished the episode where Walt makes that fake confession.
I fell asleep during last night's second episode so I have to re-watch that one.


----------



## barbikins

Oh yeah the bitch of a witch arrived!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ladies I have a question..seious help needed..I am literally right in the middle of o days..either I just did or I am fixing to...but I cannot take this flippin cold anymore..my sinuses r killing me and nose spray is not working at all!!! Need to breathe out my nose! Can I take sudafed in the tww? Its the only med that helps wen this goes on but I dnt wana mess things up as this cycle is hopefull wen it comes to dtd...anyone have a possitive solution?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, nope no spoilers thankfully. We'll be caught up by end of week! For sure by Saturday. I hear its CRAZY! I finished the episode where Walt makes that fake confession.
> I fell asleep during last night's second episode so I have to re-watch that one.

omg that episode was sooooo good lol - gotta love Walt :) You'll have to let me know what you think of how it ends :)


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Ladies I have a question..seious help needed..I am literally right in the middle of o days..either I just did or I am fixing to...but I cannot take this flippin cold anymore..my sinuses r killing me and nose spray is not working at all!!! Need to breathe out my nose! Can I take sudafed in the tww? Its the only med that helps wen this goes on but I dnt wana mess things up as this cycle is hopefull wen it comes to dtd...anyone have a possitive solution?

I don't think cold meds mess with TTC at all.. not the Over the counter stuff.. that's what I was told anyways

I know when preg you have to take Sudafed or something but not during TTC - just don't take anything with ibuprophen/advil in it because it thins the uterine lining. Tylenol/acetaminophen based stuff is ok - Tylenol cold and flu


----------



## barbikins

ACtually you want to be sure its not going to dry up your mucus because then it will dry up the mucus in your cervix.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Oh yeah the bitch of a witch arrived!

Grrrr what a bitch she really is.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> ACtually you want to be sure its not going to dry up your mucus because then it will dry up the mucus in your cervix.

Good point Barb

Wouldn't Tylenol be best then


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok..im gona try the tylenol cold...I tried benadryl, and did take ibuphophen one day last wk..actually twice..once I took and 800mg pill..then two days later I took 400mg..I hope that didnt hurt anything .ugghh


----------



## mommaplus05

I def cant afford to have less mucous dwn below..wat little I do have is always very thin n watery..


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok..im gona try the tylenol cold...I tried benadryl, and did take ibuphophen one day last wk..actually twice..once I took and 800mg pill..then two days later I took 400mg..I hope that didnt hurt anything .ugghh

The paperwork I got from my RE said to avoid advil or ibuprophen the week before O. You should be ok.

Just take it easy and get WELL you poor thing! I hope you are better soon


----------



## barbikins

Robutussen. Make sure it has this active ingredient: Guaifenesin - it helps to produce more mucus. I would double check with the pharmacist & just ask if what ever product you want does NOT dry up mucus.


----------



## barbikins

Oh Meg, why no Ibuprofen before O?


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...just a quick one to let you all know I am ok.:) 

I'm still pretty sick but not feeling any worse...
I have been In So much pain today...my kidneys will not let up.
I am managing to eat ok now.which is good. Trying to keep my fluids up too to flush these nastys out of me.
On day 3 of antibiotics now...can't wait till they are finished as I feel so crap 20 mins after taking them..I do wonder if they don't agree with me you know.

We are in the middle of a almighty storm here in the uk...it's been eventful today to say the least...the met office issued a weather warning of high alert and the rain Has been terential.
The electrical storms have been amaizing tho...
Harry bless his heart heard thunder for the first time today...his response was...with a frown- noisy man in the sky! Lmao...
We had to tell him that the clouds were bumping into each other and that's what the big ole noise was about lol...

Barbs...that witch ! I hate her! What a cow bag she is!...I hope af treats you kindly my love.:hugs: 

Momma...sorry to hear you are not so well either dear...I hope your cold clears up ASAP.
Barbs right ...robitssun (sorry can't spell that for shit lol) very good for cm...

Meg...I'm sorry you ended up missing your friends 30th.:( that sux big time....maybe you can get some girls time with her over the weekend...and congrats on the sex of babba to :happydance: I bet she's over the moon. Oh I did mean to ask- how is she now?...is the 2nd tri treating her kindlier now..li hope so.:) 
So ibebrofin isn't good for ttc..l.very interesting...I shall keep that in mind...altho I'm not aloud to take that really so I should be ok there but I will defo refuse it now I know that...
I have severe allergic reaction to asprin and it's related to that so I tend to stay well away anyway but I shall double make sure now :thumbup: 

Ashley your lo is a cutie...:) xxx I love her Halloween outfit how sweet.
So what cd are you now.:) 

Natalie are you back in the glorious sunny (not ) uk yet?....what dpo are you now love? Did you have a good time?

We'll ladies...I'm off back to bed...I am having bad insomnia tonight..lcant sleep :( boooo...
It dosnt help that all I can hear Is gale force winds battering Plymouth as I speak lol...
Ooooh my poor tomato plants ...:( hahaha...

Anyway ...hope you are all having a good night my dears and btw I am 11 dpo tmr and I can't test :( I have none in the house...BUMMMMMER!...oooops....may have to pull a sympathy one and get pete to bring some NONE BLUE DYE tests back home with him after work.fx.
Will let you know what happens there.:thumbup: 

Nighty night :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Nat hun im glad your health is improving. Do you have any meds to help tour kidneys?! I can imagine the discomfort you're in. Is anyone been helping with Harry?

Big storm eh? My friend who just moved to the UK didnt mention anything.
Wow you guys dont get much thunder if that was the first for Harry.

Ya get Pete to get tou FRER!!! A two pack for tomorrow and the day after!!!

So my tests are booked. I do the Dye test next Wednesday & then the Camera test on Friday the 11th . I will be a little sedated for that one so I am taking the day off with Nathan...thats my man ;)

Im not sure what my plan this cycle will be yet for TTC. Im curious if the tests are all clear first.
Maybe the dye test will assist me in getting preggo.

So one of our 4 friends popped their baby last night. 
Its starting....sigh.


----------



## mommaplus05

Im so srry nat...I hate to see u havin them probs..expecially w ur kidneys..:( have u looked into any like "natural" supplements to help ur kidneys...? I will look that up for ya in mornin..I have a whole library of natural health books n such..I really hope u get well soon..hopefully them antibiotics get everytjong back in proper order..I wld definately suggest eating plenty of yogurt w live cultures..ur belly gona need replenished of its good bacteria...it will also help u to avoid a nasty yeasy infection from the antibiotics..as for me..very crampy this eve and high sex drive, mushy open cervix and the usually watery cm..im right in middle of o..so pains r yucky. Sex hurts but im gona dtd soon as hubby gets home from wrk this eve..im pooped..cold or watever I have goin on really six but I got a little relieve temporarily from nasal spray..not sure wat kind but it sure cleared my sinuses! Its nice to get relieve even if its short lived. Lol good luck to u ladies and hope everyone gets well pf the ickies.. I will not b 1 dpo until I notice my pain is gone so I guess we see wat tomorrow brings..I am nearly cd 11.. two days earlier than usual for o but not unusual I reckon.. tty soon..:)


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...up and around on my feet again today Yaye...:) 
Still feeling pretty crappy but still- it seems I should be on the mend now.

Momma...thankyou so much for that...I wouldn't have the slightest of clues where to start when it comes to natural supps for kidneys...:thumbup: 
How are you feeling today? Any better ? I hope so.:) 

Barbs...yep I been having some great help with Harry...he is currently at his mil...he will be back soon...I hate to be away from him it's kind of strange.
The only thing I am taking for my kidneys at the moment is antibiotics...when the course is finished I have to return to think about getting something to mega flush me through.
I have sclerosis of the right kidney so the pain is not very nice indeed at the moment...
I worry that I have it on my left aswell now...
I'm still waiting for my reumathologist apt after the last time my kidneys almost gave up on me back in may...been making phone calls all week to get this sorted...
And I have to have another CAT scan too just to check to see if my kidneys have deteriorated or not too.:( 

What a Polava eh lol...

So it's 11dpo today...want to tests sooo bad...:dohh:
My step father is on his way round to get me to a chemist and a bank so I can't buy some...
Gawsh I hope I don't collapse whilst out.fx.

Well I will be back later this afternoon to show you my wonderful bfn.lol
Why expect anything else eh.lol

Back soon ladies...hope you are all ok and well my flowers.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Just found this site and I thought I'd share...it's coupons off frer...lots more on there to read about too...
Hope you likey....:) 

https://www.negativepregnancytest.com/pregnancy-test-coupons/#.Uk6zacu9KSM


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

This cycle seems odd..still havin o pains today and in the mood but my boobs hurt...ouchie..my boobs never ever hurt..I dtd this am whoop!!! Im sure I havemt missed it this cycle just hope someyhings gets were in needs and sticks..:)


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Oh Meg, why no Ibuprofen before O?

They said anything like advil/ibuprophen/anti-inflammatory thins the uterine lining - im not sure if that is for implantation or what but they said to avoid the week of O.


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies...just a quick one to let you all know I am ok.:)
> 
> I'm still pretty sick but not feeling any worse...
> I have been In So much pain today...my kidneys will not let up.
> I am managing to eat ok now.which is good. Trying to keep my fluids up too to flush these nastys out of me.
> On day 3 of antibiotics now...can't wait till they are finished as I feel so crap 20 mins after taking them..I do wonder if they don't agree with me you know.
> 
> We are in the middle of a almighty storm here in the uk...it's been eventful today to say the least...the met office issued a weather warning of high alert and the rain Has been terential.
> The electrical storms have been amaizing tho...
> Harry bless his heart heard thunder for the first time today...his response was...with a frown- noisy man in the sky! Lmao...
> We had to tell him that the clouds were bumping into each other and that's what the big ole noise was about lol...
> 
> Meg...I'm sorry you ended up missing your friends 30th.:( that sux big time....maybe you can get some girls time with her over the weekend...and congrats on the sex of babba to :happydance: I bet she's over the moon. Oh I did mean to ask- how is she now?...is the 2nd tri treating her kindlier now..li hope so.:)
> So ibebrofin isn't good for ttc..l.very interesting...I shall keep that in mind...altho I'm not aloud to take that really so I should be ok there but I will defo refuse it now I know that...
> I have severe allergic reaction to asprin and it's related to that so I tend to stay well away anyway but I shall double make sure now :thumbup:
> 
> We'll ladies...I'm off back to bed...I am having bad insomnia tonight..lcant sleep :( boooo...
> It dosnt help that all I can hear Is gale force winds battering Plymouth as I speak lol...
> Ooooh my poor tomato plants ...:( hahaha...
> 
> Anyway ...hope you are all having a good night my dears and btw I am 11 dpo tmr and I can't test :( I have none in the house...BUMMMMMER!...oooops....may have to pull a sympathy one and get pete to bring some NONE BLUE DYE tests back home with him after work.fx.
> Will let you know what happens there.:thumbup:
> 
> Nighty night :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Oh Nat! I wish I could give you a huge hug!!!

I really hope those anti's kick in ASAP for you!! 

best of luck on the FRER too hun.. thinking of you - update us when you can but get lots of rest

And thanks for asking about my friend.. she is 5 months now and doing better yes - exhausted of course and still gets some nausea but much better...took forever!

xoxoxox


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> So my tests are booked. I do the Dye test next Wednesday & then the Camera test on Friday the 11th . I will be a little sedated for that one so I am taking the day off with Nathan...thats my man ;)
> 
> Im not sure what my plan this cycle will be yet for TTC. Im curious if the tests are all clear first.
> Maybe the dye test will assist me in getting preggo.
> 
> So one of our 4 friends popped their baby last night.
> Its starting....sigh.

Hey Barbs...

I'm glad your test is so soon! No waiting ya know?? Really good to keep moving forward and I am eager to hear what they say about your results...

One of your friends popped eh? That's tough.... on a lighter note I dreamed last night that my mom gave birth to a Bishon Frise ..... LMAO


----------



## Petzy

Hi Gals... CD20 for me. Tick tick tock....

So glad it is Friday! Rainy weekend here in Ontario but that's ok with me... I want to nest haha.

I think I am 4 or 5 DPO today... long ways to go yet! Not feeling optimistic though. As per usual lol


----------



## natjenson

So here we are...the UNEVENTFULLS lol...

Thought I may have seen something on the top tests but I was starting and squinting for sometime at it ...so line eye it is.:) 


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## natjenson

:rofl: Bison frisée .......very funny hahaha...:) 

Barbs I forgot to say about your friends arrival.
I hope you are ok...:hugs:
I don't know what to say barbs as I know this is a tricky emotion for you...happy for your friend but hurting inside...I know too well that sometimes altho people mean well words do not help when we feel like this at all...
But I will say...you are strong love...and my inspiration. Hugs to you barb.:hug:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies,

I'm not too upset about the new baby - she's not a close friend.
She actually struggled with fertility for a couple years & this is one of her IVF babies.
I'm happy for them but Its just so clear how far behind everyone I really am. 
One of my best friends is talking about trying next year & I'm just terrified that she will be pregnant & I won't. And that's like, next year! 

Thank you Nat for your kind words. I'm trying to stay strong but you know even the strong can't stay strong all the time. I'm feeling OK right now but I'm just anxious about how this year will play out. About how my tests will play out. That they'll continue to find nothing to fix & that I'll just continue to not get pregnant.

Nat I'm glad you're getting better. You have had a brutal week.
I'm so sorry you've been so poorly!!!
BTW on the bottom test it looks like a shadow. But I don't see a pink line.
These are not FRER are they? They don't look like it to me. FRER is very sensitive so these might be 25miu or more....

Meg, I hear ya about the weekend weather. I have a hair appointment tomorrow for 11am but other than that, I'm parking my ass on the couch. OK well no. I do have chores to do but other than that, no real plans. And I'm more than OK with that.
Funny dream about your mom. How weird eh? LOL

Well ladies, I've got a busy day ahead of me & hands full with this pup I'm trying to tame at a new office so I'll ttyl..maybe over the weekend if not later today.

Hugs & Kisses!

xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm not too upset about the new baby - she's not a close friend.
> She actually struggled with fertility for a couple years & this is one of her IVF babies.
> I'm happy for them but Its just so clear how far behind everyone I really am.
> One of my best friends is talking about trying next year & I'm just terrified that she will be pregnant & I won't. And that's like, next year!
> 
> Thank you Nat for your kind words. I'm trying to stay strong but you know even the strong can't stay strong all the time. I'm feeling OK right now but I'm just anxious about how this year will play out. About how my tests will play out. That they'll continue to find nothing to fix & that I'll just continue to not get pregnant.
> 
> Meg, I hear ya about the weekend weather. I have a hair appointment tomorrow for 11am but other than that, I'm parking my ass on the couch. OK well no. I do have chores to do but other than that, no real plans. And I'm more than OK with that.
> Funny dream about your mom. How weird eh? LOL
> 
> Well ladies, I've got a busy day ahead of me & hands full with this pup I'm trying to tame at a new office so I'll ttyl..maybe over the weekend if not later today.
> 
> Hugs & Kisses!
> 
> xo

Barb I hear you re your friends pregnancy. I am pretty much the last of my close group of friends, aside from one couple who say they may never have kids... so feeling behind is one thing I definitely understand. I will say that I am glad I didn't do it sooner , I wouldn't change the experiences (i.e time with DH, travelling, etc) that I have had, and I don't wish I did it at 25, 26, 27.. I just wish it was easier now that we are trying lol...

and you are right, I feel its easier to be happy for someone for some reason when you know they have struggled too.

Do your best to stay positive about your testing, I really believe its going to happen soon, but what a hell of a wait/ride to get there....I would feel the same in your shoes, but that's why you have support - to remind you to keep things in check and stay sane :) 

Enjoy your pup and a more laid back weekend :)


----------



## crazy84

Well ladies I got my positive opk today! But I am dying here!! I think we are passing around a virtual sickness!! Lol I am not even sure if I can bd!!My poor nose is raw and my head pounding!! I am cd 11 by the way.... Honestly I am having a mixed drink just hoping to liven myself up by the time hubby gets home... But I think it's just going to put me in a deep sleep! Boo for being sick!


----------



## mommaplus05

Hi there ladies!! Cd 12 and 1 dpo...o pains r gone today..cm is like water for real! Weird! We dtd again last night...the dh is soooo sweet..so pationate...he is so gentle and loving, I just love him...hope everyone has great day! So sorry ur sick crazy! As am I! Booo to that. Seems me n u will b due to start af pretty close..I am 1dpo today...


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Well ladies I got my positive opk today! But I am dying here!! I think we are passing around a virtual sickness!! Lol I am not even sure if I can bd!!My poor nose is raw and my head pounding!! I am cd 11 by the way.... Honestly I am having a mixed drink just hoping to liven myself up by the time hubby gets home... But I think it's just going to put me in a deep sleep! Boo for being sick!

Feel better Ashley !! I agree tough to bd when you're sick! :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Hi there ladies!! Cd 12 and 1 dpo...o pains r gone today..cm is like water for real! Weird! We dtd again last night...the dh is soooo sweet..so pationate...he is so gentle and loving, I just love him...hope everyone has great day! So sorry ur sick crazy! As am I! Booo to that. Seems me n u will b due to start af pretty close..I am 1dpo today...

FX for you momma! :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Hi gals, how is everyone?

Rainy Saturday here....catching up on my tv before I get cleaning. 

5/6 dpo today.... Dunno when to test bahhhhhhhhh


----------



## crazy84

Hey!!! Meg are you waiting to test????!! We got a cold front here last night/this morning!! I am loving it! It could be colder though! :) well we managed get it done last night! Hahaha my dh was sick too!! I had to high five him and tell him we were champs for even doing it! Lol I feel better today! Just have a raw red nose and sore throat.... But I don't feel like I am dying anymore! Lol well everyone have a fabulous weekend!!


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Hey!!! Meg are you waiting to test????!! We got a cold front here last night/this morning!! I am loving it! It could be colder though! :) well we managed get it done last night! Hahaha my dh was sick too!! I had to high five him and tell him we were champs for even doing it! Lol I feel better today! Just have a raw red nose and sore throat.... But I don't feel like I am dying anymore! Lol well everyone have a fabulous weekend!!

Glad to hear it haha. Now rest up !!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey! Having a relaxing weekend over here... Kurtis and his friend are finally fixing our truck that hasn't been running for a couple months.. And I spent most of yesterday knitting! Haha here's what I finished for my friend who's due in a few weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey! Having a relaxing weekend over here... Kurtis and his friend are finally fixing our truck that hasn't been running for a couple months.. And I spent most of yesterday knitting! Haha here's what I finished for my friend who's due in a few weeks!

OMG Talia that is so freaking cute !!! lol. Wow you are domestic !! 

I have been cleaning for hours. Still going. Was so lazy all morning watching my shows lol. Now I'm burning cals at least lol.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahaha domestic! Just yesterday. I swear my biggest preggo symptom is craftiness! The boys were tinkering on the truck all day and we had already cleaned the house so I just put some music on and lazed on the couch knitting lol. It so nice to actually have a full weekend off, and early thanksgiving dinner tomorrow! Yum can't wait!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey i'm back from my holiday it has flew and it is bloody freezing back here lol will catch up on the thread soon, i am 4-5dpo and feeling nothing so its just waiting x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat sorry to see you have been so unwell i hope you are feeling better now? Have you tested again? fingers crossed for you, i havent decided when to test yet i am 10dpo thursday that might be reasonable lol x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Where's your chart go? Scrapped it since you were on holidays? Couple more days til testing, I'd try to wait Tim 10 dpo since your O day was a little unsure...


----------



## Nataliieexo

I got a bad cold at 2dpo and slept with my mouth wide open because i couldn't breath and had a big temp dip and i still have it so i ended up scrapping it because it wasn't accurate.


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies :) ....wow feeling sooo much better today.not 100 % yet but almost there.
Thankyou nat for your kind words of wellness.:) 
I'd say...10 dpo is probably a great day to start testing love...good luck.:) 

Afm...13 dpo...tested with a cheapie frer- 25 miu...bfn.:( ....but af is due Wednesday so I guess there is still time...I have figured that if I implanted at 4dpo I should know by tmr...fx.

Hope all you lovelys are having a great time this weekend....
Ashley so sorry you and dh are poorly too...seems we have all been in the thick of it this month lol...trophies to you both for getting the deed done lol...
Talia...I love love love your knitting...your very artistic...you know you could defo make and sell these things...I for sure would buy some if there was a way to buy them off you .:) 

Back later ladies...hope you are all ok.:thumbup: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Here the bad ass bitch!....boooooo.lol

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Petzy

Hey Nat! So glad to see you are doing so much better. What a relief! Rest up to keep your strength and lay off the baileys for a bit hahaha. 

Sorry about the bfn. It could be everything you were going through with your sickness but you are right there it still time xoxo fx


----------



## Petzy

Hi all,

I'm 6 or 7 dpo today. Nada. No symptoms nothing lol. What did I expect? Maybe nothing is good lol. Still plenty of time for SS lol. 

Going to pick up my meds for killer vag round #2 today. No booze for 10 days blah too bad with thanksgiving but oh well. Hopefully it stays away this time! 

Having my fam for dinner tonight. Going to do chicken parm, Caesar salad, pasta , and some appetizers. :).


----------



## Nataliieexo

Meg we are more a less the same dpo what day are you testing?


----------



## natjenson

Ok...I found this site....intriguing but really annoying at the same time...so many books out there stating they are the "cure to infertility" ....want to believe that this is the book that can be the answer to everything ...
This woman's says that it a money back garentee that if no pg in 4-8 weeks then she will let you keep the books and refund your purchase ...
May have to give this ago you know...at least I can get the money back if it's not true.
:shrug: 


https://www.pregnancymiracle.com/Pregnancy-Miracle.php?hop=witoolid...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Sooooo hope everyone is well this fine wkend..but I must say..if I dnt get a bfp this cycle then sumthin seriously wrong..I have never dtd sooo much!!


----------



## crazy84

Good morning girls!! :) hope y'all have had a wonderful weekend! I am just now getting up and enjoying my coffee and it's 10:44am! Haha all the kids are still in bed!!! I feel pretty good today!! Trying to decide if I should go to a cookout for the football game and have a few beers or just stay home and chill! Tough choice! Lol
Nat I am glad you are feeling better!! 
Meg.... Um... I am just going to throw it out there... Maybe you should just test out your tests!! Hahaha jk jk hold off if you can!! I certainly couldn't!
Omg so I ordered a couple of batches of tests the other day... My package of 15 was delivered yesterday and I checked the tracking on my 50 pack.... November 15!!! What?!?! Lol guess I should have checked where they were coming from before I ordered them!! Lol


----------



## crazy84

Momma- when will you start testing??? I am hoping you will be bad like me and start at 6dpo!! Hahahaha


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol yes crazy...I will prolly b horrible and start early .lol I said I wanted to hold out til like 11dpo but I really dnt think that will happen ..I still havent really confirmed o yet.. normally I wld o today but I have myself as 2 dpo. But my cm hasnt dried up yet and pains r no fully gone. I dtd this am and it was sooo painful on lft side...so I dnt. I am somewere between 0-2 dpo..lol my I shld start to dry up tomorrow and cervix will close to confirm that I did indeed o and am no longer fertile..how many dpo r u? How did u confirm? I just waitin to dry up..so if I test at "6dpo" I may actually b 4or 5 so that may b just a tad early. To b safe I may wait til 9 dpo. That way I either b 7 , 8 or 9. Lol but lemme know soon as u test cuz I gona b right along w u or not far behind! If we get bfps this cycle our lo will b due july 30th..lol wheeewww hot! Haha


----------



## crazy84

I got my positive opk 2days ago... So I figure I might be about 1dpo right now! But honestly not too sure! I hope we get our dang BFPs!! Lol I will let you know as soon as I test! Hahaha it won't be too long!!


----------



## Petzy

Hey you crazy chicks! Lol

Natalie, you are right we are close ! Ahhhh I don't know when to start testing. I have ultra sensitive tests thus time but I assume they are crap like the rest. Can I hold out till 10 dpo??? I hope so lol 

Momma good luck this cycle haha sounds like you have lots of coverage!! FX

Ashley I will probably cave and be bad along with you. We will see haha. Hard not to with 20 tests in my cupboard lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have cheapies to use aswell oooo i might cave earlier lol x


----------



## natjenson

I didn't order any this month :( ....
Trips to the chemist make it harder to poas lol...sort of combats the addict in me bahahahahaha.

Good luck girls...:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I might use all my cheapies this cycle and only buy a few 20miu next cycle so i can torture myself into waiting lol x


----------



## natjenson

Found this and thought I'd share it out.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## natjenson

Also found this...thought it was quite funny....how true lol...

Nighty night ladies...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Ok...I found this site....intriguing but really annoying at the same time...so many books out there stating they are the "cure to infertility" ....want to believe that this is the book that can be the answer to everything ...
> This woman's says that it a money back garentee that if no pg in 4-8 weeks then she will let you keep the books and refund your purchase ...
> May have to give this ago you know...at least I can get the money back if it's not true.
> :shrug:
> 
> 
> https://www.pregnancymiracle.com/Pregnancy-Miracle.php?hop=witoolid...
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Im going with my gut and saying this is a scam.
if it was real, fertility clinica would be out of business ;) lol

are you feeling better?


----------



## barbikins

Hey girlies...hope hope you guys get your bfp this week!
Ive got my tests this week. "Fun" lol

Afm nadda....been relaxing at home all weekend.
I have a busy week coming up for sure.


----------



## barbikins

Hey how's everyone?!
How was the weekend? Mine was meh....

Nat, did you test yet today?


----------



## natjenson

Wow having a very bad day today...:( 

Barbs unable to test :( no tests.......
Thankyou for advising against the website I found...I was very sceptical about it too...I suppose they only care about sale numbers not sucess rates.:thumbup: 
Weekend was ok- ish....
Having problems with a certain sombody today...I may not be able to do another cycle next cycle the way things are at home right now.:cry: I'm so upset right now.:(

I don't want to be a downer girls I'm so sorry.

Hoping for all your bfp's my loves....:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

I think I'm out anyway ...I have ALOT of gurgling going on down there...like I always get 48 hrs before the witch arrives,:(... Looks like I won't be doing another cycle for a while now too :( ...
Have ALOT going on over here right now and it's looking like maybe it would be a bad decision to get pregnant now :cry:
I'm so upset :(
Need to concentrate on making sure Harry is number one right now.
I'm so gutted ...:( 


:( :( :( xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohhh no nat...seems like things r bein a bugger..hate so much to hear that..I hope things look up for ya..u have had a rough enough month..dnt need more shat! Prayers for ya!!


----------



## barbikins

Nat I sent you a PM.
I'm so sorry for everything.
And I'm sorry you're feeling out. 
Maybe like you say, it will be best to put things on hold.
xo


----------



## Nataliieexo

Aww nat i'm sorry i hope your ok, if you wana chat pm me, i had a similar situation at the beginning of this situation but thankfully things were sorted out xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I decided to try my tests out and got what i am sure was a shadow line, man i wish i didnt i will have to test every day now lol also after bd last night i had a little bit of pink when i wiped x


----------



## natjenson

Thankyou girls your all soooo lovely...:flower:... 

Don't worry tho I won't be far...I'm still going to stalk the thread lol...
Hopefully things won't get to a point where we have to stop ttc but (excuse my discriminate language lol) FUCKING MEN SOMETIMES EH! Lol...phew 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

At the beginning of this cycle that was meant to say, excuse my poor spelling, i have been wiped out all day and fell asleep in the car on the way back from my mams hospital appointment and still feeling very tired xx


----------



## barbikins

Natalie, fingers crossed you get your bfp!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey how's everyone?!
> How was the weekend? Mine was meh....
> 
> Nat, did you test yet today?

Good weekend, sad it is Monday :( 

Hows the pup!! xx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> I think I'm out anyway ...I have ALOT of gurgling going on down there...like I always get 48 hrs before the witch arrives,:(... Looks like I won't be doing another cycle for a while now too :( ...
> Have ALOT going on over here right now and it's looking like maybe it would be a bad decision to get pregnant now :cry:
> I'm so upset :(
> Need to concentrate on making sure Harry is number one right now.
> I'm so gutted ...:(
> 
> 
> :( :( :( xxx

Nat I also PM'd you - take me up on my offer! xoxo I hope you are hanging tight, you are such a strong woman! xoxo thinking of you hun


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone,

I have a case of the Mondays'!!! So busy at work... started my antibiotics today for acid vag so lets see how that goes!! taking lots of yogurt too (yuck) to stop the side effects hopefully lol...

7/8 DPO today... I think I will test on Thursday to be safe. I did a cheapie this morning for some stupid reason and tossed it at 5 min when I was still half asleep... why oh why......

Hope you are all doing well... 

FX for you Natalie on that shadow line - I think you are wayyyyyyyyyyy too early like me! Hang tight...

Barbs - when is your test?

xoxo


----------



## barbikins

Hey Megs!

I'm exhausted & not doing a whole heck of a lot. That's my Monday.
I have art class after work. But seriously I'm exhausted.
I could sleep now if I could.

My dye test is tmr at 2pm. And my camera test is on Friday.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks and yeah i am way to early i am so impatient lol but only a couple more days i can do it x


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> I decided to try my tests out and got what i am sure was a shadow line, man i wish i didnt i will have to test every day now lol also after bd last night i had a little bit of pink when i wiped x

Post a pic natalie..I love squinters!


----------



## crazy84

I agree!! Post a pic!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I didnt take a pic because i couldnt pick it up well on camera i will get a pic of my next one if i see anything.


----------



## mommaplus05

Kk natalie sounds good!! Crazy wen u gona start testing???


----------



## crazy84

Probably in a few days! Hahaha gonna try to wait until at least 6 dpo!! When are you going to start testing??


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Megs!
> 
> I'm exhausted & not doing a whole heck of a lot. That's my Monday.
> I have art class after work. But seriously I'm exhausted.
> I could sleep now if I could.
> 
> My dye test is tmr at 2pm. And my camera test is on Friday.

I am wiped too ! Damn Mondays ......

Enjoy your art class tonight that's fun. Something to look forward to. 

Both tests this week? That's great. Get er did !!! Xx


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Probably in a few days! Hahaha gonna try to wait until at least 6 dpo!! When are you going to start testing??

Lol I have one 20 miu. Lol I will prolly take in saturday since plan on goin out for drinks..lol


----------



## Petzy

What the fack is wrong with me. I think I am 8dpo I never test this early. Bfn of course. I need to stop till Friday or Saturday. Someone keep me strong !!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I tested to and i think i am 8dpo and bfn and feel very discouraged i have lost my willpower :/ i think next cycle i wont buy cheapies and force myself to wait til af is due and use a frer or i am going to end up insane x


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol u gals r crazy..haha..I wldnt feel guilty bout peein on them early sticks! I mean seriously. It gives us something to look forward too..think of the insanity if we actually waited til 14 dpo? I am like 2-4 dpo I revkon and I plan on testing saturday...lol its g ona b bfn im sure cuz its a 20-25 miu..lol but im addictes and proud! Lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Heres some lovely bfns lol
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1381235485407.jpg
File size: 192.3 KB
Views: 11









PicsArt_1381235469729.jpg
File size: 195 KB
Views: 12









PicsArt_1381235451398.jpg
File size: 197.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Petzy

lol.... too funny.

I am definitely waiting until Friday (10dpo) or Saturday (11dpo). Going to pick up 2 pack of FRER and be done with it lol. I don't like these IC's......


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have frers aswell lol thursday is 10dpo for me so it should be for you to?


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Heres some lovely bfns lol

Nat can I see somthing on your 1st and 2nd pics...I'm sure there's a slight pink line...forgive me if there's nothing I could well have line eye lol...:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ummmmmmmm. Nat?......I have tweeked your test and I can see a pink line.
Can you see it?

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Nataliieexo

I thought i could but ended up putting it down to line eye lol i suppose i will see what the next test holds i want.rid of all of my cheapies this cycle xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I actually do i hope that isnt a evap and the start of a bfp i will have to test tomorrow now lol xxx


----------



## natjenson

15 dpo...here my test...:dohh:...af due tmr.

About to have a heart to heart so will be back soon ok.:wacko:


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I have frers aswell lol thursday is 10dpo for me so it should be for you to?

Whoops you are right... Thursday 10DPO...


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Ummmmmmmm. Nat?......I have tweeked your test and I can see a pink line.
> Can you see it?
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I am crap at this I think - I don't see anything but there are so many colors in that picture.... hard to tell. We will see in the next few days!


----------



## natjenson

Best of luck Natalie...:fx for you .:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat good luck today - I hope you are ok love xoxo


----------



## barbikins

Hey Natalie, I don't see anything on the tests. It's still super early. I think around 11dpo you can more confidently test. I've come to realize this fast. Especially since my chemical & the timing of HCG into your urine after implantation. Fingers crossing you'll see lines by week's end!

And Meg, good luck to you too ! I hope you get your bfp this cycle.

Nat, sorry you got a bfn...time to stock up on Tampax eh? :( Balls.
I always refuse to buy any until my period arrives LOL.
Good luck with Pete!

xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Natalie, I don't see anything on the tests. It's still super early. I think around 11dpo you can more confidently test. I've come to realize this fast. Especially since my chemical & the timing of HCG into your urine after implantation. Fingers crossing you'll see lines by week's end!
> 
> And Meg, good luck to you too ! I hope you get your bfp this cycle.
> 
> Nat, sorry you got a bfn...time to stock up on Tampax eh? :( Balls.
> I always refuse to buy any until my period arrives LOL.
> Good luck with Pete!
> 
> xo

Thanks Barbs.... good luck to you too on your first test today :) 

And yes its just too early - I never test like this so that was dumb - hence why I don't buy the cheapies... stick with my FRER and be done with it....


----------



## Nataliieexo

Meg i like your way i might do that too next cycle.


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Lol u gals r crazy..haha..I wldnt feel guilty bout peein on them early sticks! I mean seriously. It gives us something to look forward too..think of the insanity if we actually waited til 14 dpo? I am like 2-4 dpo I revkon and I plan on testing saturday...lol its g ona b bfn im sure cuz its a 20-25 miu..lol but im addictes and proud! Lol

I am totally with you momma!!! Haha that's why I buy the cheapies!! Lol no self control here! Hey and I am 3dpo!! :)


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!!! How are you all??? 3dpo here so not a whole lot going on!! 
Nataliiee and meg- good luck with the upcoming tests!! Post pictures!!!!
Nat sorry about your bfn....oddly enough I felt like I could see the faintest line... I haven't had coffee yet so could just be tired eyes!! 
Barbikins- good luck with the testing!! 
Momma-Saturday is the day huh?! Ok I will try to hold off!! Lol I thought about just testing everyday until af (doesn't show!!) lol I know what a waste that would be...haha but I have plenty of tests!! I will hold off though! I have a good feeling about this month for all of us!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I think this week needs to speed up i wana know lol hope your heart to heart went well nat xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Meg i like your way i might do that too next cycle.

Want to hold off with me till Friday?


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yeah i like that idea we should have lines by then if we are going to get them, i am giving the rest of my cheapies to my friend she doesnt stare at tests to see if theres the faintest of lines so she will be ok with them lol


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Yeah i like that idea we should have lines by then if we are going to get them, i am giving the rest of my cheapies to my friend she doesnt stare at tests to see if theres the faintest of lines so she will be ok with them lol

Ok girl - its you and me then haha.. pact time. Friday we are 11DPO so an FRER should be accurate. You have FRER where you are?? It's official!:hugs:


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yep i already have a frer in my drawer lol 3 days to go we can do it :D


----------



## mommaplus05

I sooooo see a line on first one so I tweeked as well
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131008_122753.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 20









IMG_20131008_122738.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## mommaplus05

The b&w one shows it well..cant wait to see more tests!


----------



## natjenson

I saw it too momma.:)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh that is making it hard to wait until friday to test lol but i will do it if it is a bfp it will be clearer by then :)x


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...
So oh and I have had a chat...he promises to NEVER let me down again.
However....we have a change of plan....well I pushed for it but it NEEDS to be the way for at least one more cycle.

So the plan of action is....to get back to basics.....we are going to ntnp...I have stopped all my supps....bar the fish oils and pre natals...

We/I NEED to do this...it's been such an emotional roller-coaster over the past ten months...the loss and then full frotal hitting it hard ttc....and it has taken it's toll on the relationship....
So back to basics it is.

Also the 2 bfp's I have had was both unexpected (very wanted) but a supprise...
With Harry were "on a brake" ttc wise.....and the bfp I had before my loss...we were ttc but only ntnp....maybe that's the way forward for now...who knows perhaps the brake played a MISSIVE part in getting pregnant...idk...but atleast if nothing happens then we can feel somewhat more "sane " again lol...
I'm still going to tests at the end of the cycle and I MAY still use my opks so I can keep track of my data for a visit to the gp in later January...

Ladies...I am wishing you all the best of luck in your tww....this is exciting...so many of you waiting for your bfp...Yaye....come you pink lines...come come come...

Ha ha it really is a test fest here...

Barbs...how has you tests gone today...I hope ok.:) 

Meg nataliee.....sorry about your bfns...perhaps to early indeed...lol...but I love that you are going to do this together and hold off till Friday.:) 

Ashley you crack me up...lmao...I love it....he hehe :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Oh and there's NO Possible way I am going anywhere me lovelys...I can't stay away from you wonderful ladies...lol..:) 


:flower: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Well girls I decided just to test the tests out and I will be damned if a faint line didn't show up!!! Obviously an Evap as I am only 3/4 dpo!!! Haha well with this batch it could be interesting!!! Let me add a pic!!!! Lol I guess most 10 miu tests are known for Evaps though!!! You can't see it too good if at all in this pic! But it's there in real life!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nataliieexo

Aww nat maybe being more relaxed will be better to get your bfp, i must admit at the beginning of this cycle i didn't think i was going to have a oh to ttc with (not because of ttc) but since we talked things out everything is a lot better but he does want to take a more relaxed approach so i may be switching to ntnp after xmas if we dont get a bfp before hand we just found that we have much more fun when im not near fertile period worrying if the timings right, not having to be worried we are bd'ing to much, sometimes it brings a little to much stress and you have to do what feels best for you and your family :) fingers crossed that ntnp works out for you :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I had those tests at one point they always had a line even at cd11 when i tried one lol


----------



## crazy84

Hahaha darn things!! Now had a been a little further along in dpo I might have got a little excited!! Hahahaha but at 3/4dpo I knew there was no way that was not an Evap!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I bet my test was a evap i could have swore i seen something in person but i thought i had line eye lol x


----------



## crazy84

Nataliieexo said:


> I bet my test was a evap i could have swore i seen something in person but i thought i had line eye lol x

Idk I see the line on the test momma tweaked for you!!! Exciting!! I couldn't wait til Friday!! Hahaha but I guess it may be best!!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies...
> So oh and I have had a chat...he promises to NEVER let me down again.
> However....we have a change of plan....well I pushed for it but it NEEDS to be the way for at least one more cycle.
> 
> So the plan of action is....to get back to basics.....we are going to ntnp...I have stopped all my supps....bar the fish oils and pre natals...
> 
> We/I NEED to do this...it's been such an emotional roller-coaster over the past ten months...the loss and then full frotal hitting it hard ttc....and it has taken it's toll on the relationship....
> So back to basics it is.
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat I am glad the chat went well and I think that is a GREAT plan - I think you NEED this hun... it could be just what you need for some sanity.... :) NTNP, bd when you want and enjoy eachother... try to get a date night if you can :) or maybe some nice cooked dinners/rent a movie kind of thing :) Glad you arent going anywhere - we wouldnt let you anyways lol


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Oh that is making it hard to wait until friday to test lol but i will do it if it is a bfp it will be clearer by then :)x

Yes exactly :) FX for you hun:flower:


----------



## Nataliieexo

Petzy said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> Oh that is making it hard to wait until friday to test lol but i will do it if it is a bfp it will be clearer by then :)x
> 
> Yes exactly :) FX for you hun:flower:Click to expand...

And you too :D :flower: now i need to find my willpower lol


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> Oh that is making it hard to wait until friday to test lol but i will do it if it is a bfp it will be clearer by then :)x
> 
> Yes exactly :) FX for you hun:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> And you too :D :flower: now i need to find my willpower lolClick to expand...

Lol the pact helps.... its the only way I will do it haha... Fridayyyyyyyyyy 3 sleeps lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Wth crazy!! Wow I can straight up see a line on ur test! R u sure u only 3-4 dpo?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131008_135308.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## mommaplus05

Ck our ur b&w!


----------



## mommaplus05

Just postin this soni can see it big. Editor wnt let me. Lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131008_135244.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Wth crazy!! Wow I can straight up see a line on ur test! R u sure u only 3-4 dpo?

Crazy right?! Hahaha but yeah.. I would say 5 at the very most and that would be pushing it!! Damn tests!! Of course you know I will test in the morning again now though!! Lol I think I read somewhere that the 10miu test are pretty famous for evaps though so I guess I can't be too shocked with this batch! :)


----------



## mommaplus05

Weird
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131008_135901.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## crazy84

Oh it's definitely there!! Haha we are going to have fun tweaking tests this cycle!! I am glad you are so good at it!! But it seriously has to be an evap!! Way too early!! Lmao but like I said.. That won't stop me from testing in the morning!! Hahaha


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg yes. U r soooo gona have to test again in the mornin...lets say u are 5dpo and u implanted at 3-4, and have a natural hcg level of 2-3miu. Then its possible to show!! Omg I am sooo excited to see wat each day brings..lol


----------



## Petzy

Well I just got an update from the job I applied to wayyy back in August. They said they are expecting the next training session to start beginning of Jan and will update the current qualified applicants in a few weeks to confirm their status for a training program. I reallllyyyyy hope its good news! If they were to let me know in a few weeks I could give a decent amount of notice to my current employer... would be ideal


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg u shld totally hold ur pee for a cpl hrs and pee again this eve to just see if there is another line. Weird to have 2 evaps in a row. Did it show up on time?


----------



## crazy84

Now I just need you to start testing with me!! Hahahahaha!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Damn ur makin me wana pee!! Lmao


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Omg yes. U r soooo gona have to test again in the mornin...lets say u are 5dpo and u implanted at 3-4, and have a natural hcg level of 2-3miu. Then its possible to show!! Omg I am sooo excited to see wat each day brings..lol

Wow this is fun I am excited too - if thats an evap I rate it worst evap ever


----------



## crazy84

Ok ok you twisted my arm! I will Hahahahaha!! Yeah it showed up in the time but that happened last cycle too!! Not sure if it was the same tests but both were the 10miu! I really think they are just bad for evaps! But fun to play with anyway!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Damn ur makin me wana pee!! Lmao

LMAOOOOOOO crazy bitches!!


----------



## crazy84

Hey my thanks button disappeared!! That's how I like posts! Grr maybe if I refresh!


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Damn ur makin me wana pee!! Lmao
> 
> LMAOOOOOOO crazy bitches!!Click to expand...

Bahahahahaha that we are!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ok you are making me want to poas....lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Everyone shld just peeeee!!! We can have a "pee' party..bahaha


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Ok you are making me want to poas....lol

No!! Lol our pact!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Im not lol i will be strong my frer is ready to go in 3 sleeps lol


----------



## mommaplus05

So im having lots of crampin and discharge today. Implantation maybe?


----------



## crazy84

Ok ladies!! Here is the next test!! There is a line there... Not sure if you can see it!! Absolutely has to be an evap though!! I did a little research and doesn't seem that I could have a positive at all for a few more days!! But don't think that will stop me from using these crazy tests! Haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> So im having lots of crampin and discharge today. Implantation maybe?

I sure hope so!!! :):)


----------



## natjenson

:rofl: pee party....too funny.....Ashley momma....your so funny...I'm loving these tweaks...

Ashley...I sure hope that it's not an evap...I'm with meg...if it is one it's the naughtiest I ever seen.:) lol
Fx for your bfp love...

Momma...have you ever told us your real name...I bet you have a pretty name too...I'm guessing somthing like Charlotte or Isabelle...or 
Isabelle would be a great name for a girl if I ever had one...I love that name.
I am sure hoping your cramping a cm is indeed your implantation..woohoo...fx for you love.

Can't wait to see your tests...


Barbs...I hope your ok and that the tests went well...:flower:

Meg Thats FANTASTIC news about the job..:happydance: ...roll on January if you ask me.:) ...I recon you got this in the bag.

Nat meg- you can do it...:thumbup: 3 sleeps to go...gawsh tho...even I wanted to poas when I read all that lol...and I KNOW. Ill have a bfn lol...

You gals...lol...you could make a dehydrated stranded man in the desert without a drink in weeks peeee lmao...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> :rofl: pee party....too funny.....Ashley momma....your so funny...I'm loving these tweaks...
> 
> Ashley...I sure hope that it's not an evap...I'm with meg...if it is one it's the naughtiest I ever seen.:) lol
> Fx for your bfp love...
> 
> Momma...have you ever told us your real name...I bet you have a pretty name too...I'm guessing somthing like Charlotte or Isabelle...or
> Isabelle would be a great name for a girl if I ever had one...I love that name.
> I am sure hoping your cramping a cm is indeed your implantation..woohoo...fx for you love.
> 
> Can't wait to see your tests...
> 
> 
> Barbs...I hope your ok and that the tests went well...:flower:
> 
> Meg Thats FANTASTIC news about the job..:happydance: ...roll on January if you ask me.:) ...I recon you got this in the bag.
> 
> Nat meg- you can do it...:thumbup: 3 sleeps to go...gawsh tho...even I wanted to poas when I read all that lol...and I KNOW. Ill have a bfn lol...
> 
> You gals...lol...you could make a dehydrated stranded man in the desert without a drink in weeks peeee lmao...
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat I am pretty positive it has to be!!! Good thing too or I might be disappointed! Haha but I really am pretty sure! :) it really won't stop me from testing though!! :):)


----------



## natjenson

Barbs...I'm asking on behalf of a friend...I hope you don't mind me asking...you start the fermara in November right?...are you having the injectables or just the pills?....do you know much about the injectables?....
My friend has been given the option to switch from pill to injectables and is alittle unsure that's all...there's not mush info out there if you know what I mean.:) 

Thankyou love...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> :rofl: pee party....too funny.....Ashley momma....your so funny...I'm loving these tweaks...
> 
> Ashley...I sure hope that it's not an evap...I'm with meg...if it is one it's the naughtiest I ever seen.:) lol
> Fx for your bfp love...
> 
> Momma...have you ever told us your real name...I bet you have a pretty name too...I'm guessing somthing like Charlotte or Isabelle...or
> Isabelle would be a great name for a girl if I ever had one...I love that name.
> I am sure hoping your cramping a cm is indeed your implantation..woohoo...fx for you love.
> 
> Can't wait to see your tests...
> 
> 
> Barbs...I hope your ok and that the tests went well...:flower:
> 
> Meg Thats FANTASTIC news about the job..:happydance: ...roll on January if you ask me.:) ...I recon you got this in the bag.
> 
> Nat meg- you can do it...:thumbup: 3 sleeps to go...gawsh tho...even I wanted to poas when I read all that lol...and I KNOW. Ill have a bfn lol...
> 
> You gals...lol...you could make a dehydrated stranded man in the desert without a drink in weeks peeee lmao...
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Wow..no I dnt think I ever told u my real name..lol its Amanda...:)


----------



## natjenson

Ahhh Amanda...it's a pretty name...see I told ya...lol...
So can we call you that now? :) ..

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Ohhh Amanda! Love it - I shall call you Mandy haha. 

No code names anymore around here haha


----------



## Petzy

Talia where Are you? Stuffing your face with pickles and icecream?


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Ahhh Amanda...it's a pretty name...see I told ya...lol...
> So can we call you that now? :) ..
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Awwww thank u and yes...u all can call me by my name..lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahaha you ladies are hilarious! Loving all the tests!! And I've been here, just quiet. Reading quick on breaks at the new job. Felt like crap at lunch but better now.. New job is busy and still exhausting but I'm glad I'm not on my feet all day. Today we were doing immunizAtions at a few inner city organizations.
Hope you got stuff sorted with oh... Sounded like a complicated situation, my heart broke for ya. 

Meg the news about the job sounds promising, it's too bad it's so long to wait!

Barb hope your tests go well! 

Can't wait to see how The coming tests show up and the pact brings some good luck! And nice to 'meet' you Amanda!!


----------



## barbikins

Well, Ive been meaning to write to you girls since my test.
It didnt go well. Turns out both of my tubes are blocked and inflamed to which the doctor suspects ive had an infection. To which I suspect was from one of my proceedures with the other clinic.
I have to phone the clinic tomorrow and schedule follow up. See how bad it is. see if its fixable. This surly means surgery to fix.
All thia time, money spent and I couldnt get pregnant. 
So ya. Guess im on a major TTC hiatus until my tubes are fixed. I just hope its it's repairable. 
Im really sad. Im trying to process this right now. 

Talk with you all tmr.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Well, Ive been meaning to write to you girls since my test.
> It didnt go well. Turns out both of my tubes are blocked and inflamed to which the doctor suspects ive had an infection. To which I suspect was from one of my proceedures with the other clinic.
> I have to phone the clinic tomorrow and schedule follow up. See how bad it is. see if its fixable. This surly means surgery to fix.
> All thia time, money spent and I couldnt get pregnant.
> So ya. Guess im on a major TTC hiatus until my tubes are fixed. I just hope its it's repairable.
> Im really sad. Im trying to process this right now.
> 
> Talk with you all tmr.

Barb this is unbelievable. I PM'd you. Thinking of you and giving you a huge E-hug xoxoxoxoxoox just total BS


----------



## crazy84

barbikins said:


> Well, Ive been meaning to write to you girls since my test.
> It didnt go well. Turns out both of my tubes are blocked and inflamed to which the doctor suspects ive had an infection. To which I suspect was from one of my proceedures with the other clinic.
> I have to phone the clinic tomorrow and schedule follow up. See how bad it is. see if its fixable. This surly means surgery to fix.
> All thia time, money spent and I couldnt get pregnant.
> So ya. Guess im on a major TTC hiatus until my tubes are fixed. I just hope its it's repairable.
> Im really sad. Im trying to process this right now.
> 
> Talk with you all tmr.

I am so so sorry! I hope that it is fixable! And pray that it's not as bad as you are worrying it may be! Heck this procedure may be just the thing that fixes all the problems! It's a shame the other clinic never checked it out! Grrr! I am thinking of you! And I know it must be incredibly hard! :/


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh barb that's terrible news. I know it mustn't feel very positive but it is an answer and my guess is that it can be repaired! I still say its better than unexplained....Still I understand how devastating the news must be. Take your time to process it and hope you get the go ahead to get it all fixed up after the follow up. Definitely frustrating knowing that there was lots of time and money wasted when it was blocked the whole time. What procedure(s) could have caused it? Either way big e-hugs for you tonight, try to relax, unwind and process. Who knows you might be all cleared shortly with a bfp on the way, I really hope this means great things for you in the near future!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm so sorry to hear your tubes are blocked, try not to worry and try stay relaxed they might be able to unblock them and you might get your bfp, let us know how the follow up goes x


----------



## natjenson

:shock: ..oh barbs...how awful :sad1: ...this sux big time...I'm sorry this has happend to you.:hug: 

I'm going to pm you love...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohhh my goodness. I hate hearing such news...but its good that tgey found the problem..now hopefully they can fix the problem and u can b on the road to a successful bfp..as bad as the news seems im sure, try to look at the positive..now u know y pregnancy hasnt been successful and im sure tgey can unblock ur tubes successfully. Prayers ur way hun for a quick and successful procedure ending w that long waited bfp.


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Ohhh my goodness. I hate hearing such news...but its good that tgey found the problem..now hopefully they can fix the problem and u can b on the road to a successful bfp..as bad as the news seems im sure, try to look at the positive..now u know y pregnancy hasnt been successful and im sure tgey can unblock ur tubes successfully. Prayers ur way hun for a quick and successful procedure ending w that long waited bfp.

Well said Amanda... I agree...

Thinking of you Barb, xx


----------



## Petzy

AFM, CD25, 9DPO or so.... the last couple cycles were 27 days so if that happens again I am due on Saturday. I will test with FRER as planned on Friday. I wonder if I should use FMU or not as I hear a lot of people have "crap" FMU whatever that means lol... definitely reading too much into it.

I don't have any symptoms. Definitely less cramping than I usually do at this point. Not that I get much, but I will have a cramp here and there consistently - haven't really had any yet but there is still time of course. The main thing for me is boobs - they are usually sore several days before AF - sometimes a week before. If I am 3 days away from AF this is definitely rare for me. But I don't think absence of soreness is a symptom LOL....

Just gotta wait till Friday. Again, not feeling optimistic but we will see. if I get pink cm before or on Friday I may just wait for AF instead of wasting a test.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I feel like total crap today like i could easily burst out crying at any minute, i'm not really feeling very confident about this cycle x


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I feel like total crap today like i could easily burst out crying at any minute, i'm not really feeling very confident about this cycle x

I know the feeling hun - hang tight!! It aint over till its over


----------



## Nataliieexo

That is true thanks, i'm not sure i can deal with a bfn at the moment i feel to emotional for that.


----------



## barbikins

hey girls...thanks for your words.

thing is, I had a Sono test done a year ago (saline) & my tubes were clear. So this is some thing new. still doesnt explain why I didn't get pregnant for almost a year.
so while this could fix one problem, it doesnt mean this is the reason I've not gotten pregnant all this time. Infact, I know it's not given it was a year of trying when I got my SONO done. Anyway - this explains my infertility this year. At least a portion of this year.

I'm probably going to be MIA for a while. I will lurk but I need some time.

Thanks ladies & good luck to all your bfps!
I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> AFM, CD25, 9DPO or so.... the last couple cycles were 27 days so if that happens again I am due on Saturday. I will test with FRER as planned on Friday. I wonder if I should use FMU or not as I hear a lot of people have "crap" FMU whatever that means lol... definitely reading too much into it.
> 
> I don't have any symptoms. Definitely less cramping than I usually do at this point. Not that I get much, but I will have a cramp here and there consistently - haven't really had any yet but there is still time of course. The main thing for me is boobs - they are usually sore several days before AF - sometimes a week before. If I am 3 days away from AF this is definitely rare for me. But I don't think absence of soreness is a symptom LOL....
> 
> Just gotta wait till Friday. Again, not feeling optimistic but we will see. if I get pink cm before or on Friday I may just wait for AF instead of wasting a test.

When I got my positive with my youngest I used afternoon pee! Hahaha my fmu showed what I thought was the faintest of lines and then bam my afternoon set a digi off!! Lol but really you could try today's pee too... Just sayin... Hahahaha :)


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> When I got my positive with my youngest I used afternoon pee! Hahaha my fmu showed what I thought was the faintest of lines and then bam my afternoon set a digi off!! Lol but really you could try today's pee too... Just sayin... Hahahaha :)

Nooooooooooooooo! we have a pact me and Natalie haha.. stop trying to break our will! LOL jk


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> hey girls...thanks for your words.
> 
> thing is, I had a Sono test done a year ago (saline) & my tubes were clear. So this is some thing new. still doesnt explain why I didn't get pregnant for almost a year.
> so while this could fix one problem, it doesnt mean this is the reason I've not gotten pregnant all this time. Infact, I know it's not given it was a year of trying when I got my SONO done. Anyway - this explains my infertility this year. At least a portion of this year.
> 
> I'm probably going to be MIA for a while. I will lurk but I need some time.
> 
> Thanks ladies & good luck to all your bfps!
> I'll keep you guys posted.

I understand barb - you are right, may not explain everything but it explains a lot of the time period where you were getting IUI's that may have been otherwise successful.... take a break for a bit. We aren't going anywhere. xoxo


----------



## crazy84

Well little ladies! Here is today's test!! Not sure if you can see it... But there is a line.... Far to early for a bfp! Just these crazy tests!! I have a feeling they will all have one!! Lol but I still have to use them up! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## natjenson

Ashley is it a pink line...I can only just see it.
Amanda...get your tweaks on lol...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

It's definitely an Evap!! Way to early! But yeah I think it has a bit of color!! Yes Amanda!! Get your tweak on!! Hahaha


----------



## mommaplus05

Heres the tweak..lets see
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131009_120749.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## mommaplus05

Maybe a faint! Test every mornin!! Cant wait to see!! Around 7 dpo we shld start possibly seein some slight progression..


----------



## crazy84

Thank you!! Lol I just posted in the test section for a tweak haha I should have checked here first! These are evaps!! For sure! Hopefully I get a real one at 7dpo though!!


----------



## natjenson

Well it's 16 dpo...no sign of the witch yet...welllll apart from some slight pms...grrrrrr lol....

Just made potaoe d'ophinure ...with bacon and cheese...
Took one look at it and thought ummmm nope!....pete and Harry ABSOLUTLEY loved it but it's just not my thang....

Might have a crack at the bacon and cheese swirls tmr night ...then again maybe not...at my mums tmr so I may not get home in time to get the preps done first...

Sooooo....what's everybody got planned for the weekend?...anything good?....meg - nat...you test in two sleeps...woohoo...can't wait to see your tests...
Good luck ...:thumbup: 

So I have this overwhelming feeling...a bfp is on it's way on here...I'm swaying more towards you meg I don't know why ...lol...I sure hope you all get it - that would be great eh.:)
No psychic stuff going on here just a feeling.lol...

May sit down to nice/ funny film tonight...whatched the last exorcism part 2 last night....what a load of old crap that was....soooo not scary!...I like to be scard out of my wits but hate to lay alone after -freaking out hahah...

Well me go getters...I hope you all have a great night/ evening....

Barbs my thoughts are with you love.:hugs: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies!

Nat, sorry the witch is on her way. What an asshole :)

And your meals sound delicious. Too bad I can't eat cheese :( But I love bacon!

BTW I agree, Exorcism two was stupid...as was three & I think there was a 4.
I LOVE horror movies & I'm forever haunted by the first Exorcist.

I need funny too - I need smth more than sulking.


----------



## natjenson

Oh here's a look at my lovely bfn this morning....isn't it a sight for sore eyes...bahahaha...


I know I know...why did I do that when I knew the outcome ....slap me if you please.lol


:) :) :) xxx

P.s is it all possible to OVER wee on a stick?...I think I may have done this this morning...:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crazy84

Have you girls watched supernatural? There are 8 seasons on Netflix... I am glued to it now!! It's freaky good....lol but I am a big chicken! Haha I bought The Heat the other night=hilarious!!!


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Nat, sorry the witch is on her way. What an asshole :)
> 
> And your meals sound delicious. Too bad I can't eat cheese :( But I love bacon!
> 
> BTW I agree, Exorcism two was stupid...as was three & I think there was a 4.
> I LOVE horror movies & I'm forever haunted by the first Exorcist.
> 
> I need funny too - I need smth more than sulking.

Omg...yes the first exorcism what something out of this world scary beyond belief for me...lol...
Funny is just what we need,...I hear here comes the boom is supposed to be good...but it has cage fighting in it so its not REALY my scene..

I want this witch to hurry the eff up so I can move forward from this cycle already..
Altho I must say I am in a much better place then I have been in the last few cycles...not soooo ummm broken and crazy lady like lol..

Im just looking forward to some "normality" this cycle...no "try hard " trying...
A brake is just what I needed really altho I was in a very stubborn place - refusing to admit defeat thinking it was the end like you know...this way if it happens it happens and if it doesn't I have the back up of the late January appt..

Have yu anything nice planned for tonight barbs?...
Some sympathy chocolate sounds yummy to me....actually I may have to get my stash out now I mention it lol..

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Have you girls watched supernatural? There are 8 seasons on Netflix... I am glued to it now!! It's freaky good....lol but I am a big chicken! Haha I bought The Heat the other night=hilarious!!!

Not seen that one Ashley...will have to look at that one my on demand...pete loves all that.
Will defo give it a shot to...that's my Sunday sorted now lol...

Have you seen all the paranormal activities? Omg that still freaks me out lol..shivvvvver ...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Have you girls watched supernatural? There are 8 seasons on Netflix... I am glued to it now!! It's freaky good....lol but I am a big chicken! Haha I bought The Heat the other night=hilarious!!!
> 
> Not seen that one Ashley...will have to look at that one my on demand...pete loves all that.
> Will defo give it a shot to...that's my Sunday sorted now lol...
> 
> Have you seen all the paranormal activities? Omg that still freaks me out lol..shivvvvver ...
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Nooooo I can't make myself watch it!!!! Lol however now after watching supernatural I might be able too!! Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohhh I cant wait for fridays tests!!! We have two testers on friday and me on sat and crazy testin everyday!! Have to see some bfps for sure!!! Im soooo prayin!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I wish it was testing day tomorrow lol i think it would be better to test with a cheapie first and save the frer if theres a line lol


----------



## crazy84

So this is my test dry!! Can y'all see that little *******?!?! Hahahaha obviously I am rather bored!! Klaire took over the tv and we are watching my little ponies! Now girls this is without a doubt an Evap!!! Crazzeeeeee!! Lol if y'all can see it anyway! Lmao
Ok ok and after this one I promise not to post anymore until there is a possibility of it being a bfp! Just blows my mind that these tests are this way! I am not much of a complainer or I would call the company!! He'll I am the one who chose to play with the damn things!! Lol
Oh hell when I post it you can't see it! So just disregard this post! I was hoping it would show up! And I can't delete it! Lol
Hahahaha and omg it starred my cuss word out!!! Bahahaha i totally didn't do that!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mommaplus05

No flippin way thats a pink evap!!


----------



## mommaplus05

I am straight up like omg wow fack shiate!!!! Look at that pink facking line crazy!!! Those test r bullshit or that is a bfp in the making!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131009_151717.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is an invert and b&w!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131009_152016.jpg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 24









IMG_20131009_151935.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## mommaplus05

Im like freekin over here..that line totally came up pink wen I enhanced the pink..that is somethin else.. I wana see more tests honey...feel free to pee as much as possible..hahahaha


----------



## mommaplus05

No mistakin that pink!! Its flippin pink..u shld pink on another and take pic in 5-10 min..stand out in natural light. Thats the best to get it in pic..


----------



## crazy84

Ahhhh I am so glad you will obsess with me over these crazy ass tests!! They are out of control!!! Lol I am headed to town right now but of course I will take another when I get home!! Hahahaha it's flipping crazy! Geez I need to learn to tweak like that!! As long as I am not driving y'all nuts I will keep posting these crazy things!! Lol


----------



## barbikins

crazy how many dpo are you?


----------



## mommaplus05

Has anyone heard of the new viola hpt? Suppose to detect 5miu..they say as early as 8 days past conception..thought bout ordering some??


----------



## mommaplus05

Hexk no u not drivin me nuts. I looove seein them sticks!


----------



## crazy84

Not enough for a positive test!! I could possibly at the very most be 6... But I am more thinking 4/5......these are most definitely evaps!


----------



## mommaplus05

Everyone shld ck out superearlypregnancytest.com


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Has anyone heard of the new viola hpt? Suppose to detect 5miu..they say as early as 8 days past conception..thought bout ordering some??

I just saw these the other day!! I am curious about them too!!


----------



## natjenson

Oh yeah...viola Tests - yes pls...lol...Amanda that was very us full info...and I can buy them in the uk...Im taking a bet they are not purse friendly lol...
You know...IF I were to test using these I would have to get some sort of line on a lower sensitive test first...it would make more sense to go and buy one of these then aswell as a frer.

Thankyou for that website love...:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ohhhh boo...whee you all gone to?...I WIDE awake here when I should be tucked up in bed.
Bahahahaha...

Ok...nighty night it is then.lol...
I do wander tho....where on earth is the witch?...she certainly hasn't arrived here yet..the bitch!...yeah NICE....drag it out why don't you...you utter cow bag.lol...
That's alright...I'm ready waiting and armed...come and get me papa bear!
:rofl:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Wow lots of action on here today hahha. Ashley and Amanda are a terror together! Lol total test a holics! Hahha love it 
Nat I hope you can get on with your cycle too and I am so glad you are in a better place than recent cycles. Try to keep your head space here. We need Each other. We can't lose it !! ;). And I hope your premonition was a good sign tee hee lol 

I bought an FRER after work at target. They were out of two packs blah so I bought one. Maybe I should have waited till tomorrow night lol but I will be strong ! Bahhhhhhh

No symptoms whatsoever. Of AF or pg but still plenty of time.


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> Maybe a faint! Test every mornin!! Cant wait to see!! Around 7 dpo we shld start possibly seein some slight progression..




Petzy said:


> Wow lots of action on here today hahha. Ashley and Amanda are a terror together! Lol total test a holics! Hahha love it
> Nat I hope you can get on with your cycle too and I am so glad you are in a better place than recent cycles. Try to keep your head space here. We need Each other. We can't lose it !! ;). And I hope your premonition was a good sign tee hee lol
> 
> I bought an FRER after work at target. They were out of two packs blah so I bought one. Maybe I should have waited till tomorrow night lol but I will be strong ! Bahhhhhhh
> 
> No symptoms whatsoever. Of AF or pg but still plenty of time.

Ohh my u are strong..if I have a frer in the house I wld not resist peeing on it!!! I have no tests..lol hense the reason I havent tested..lmao..I am goin to test saturday or fri eve for sure though cuz we have big plans saturday night that involves dancing and drinks. So if I get a bfn I will drink but certainly still watch my intake..and if it a bfp then whoooop it b a whole new ball game..lol..I shld b 6-7 dpo maybe 8 on saturday so not impossible to get bfp. I got bfp around 7 dpo w last pregnancy so I know it happens...I wnt buy tests till fri so im sure ill pee on one wen I get bk from store..lpl


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe a faint! Test every mornin!! Cant wait to see!! Around 7 dpo we shld start possibly seein some slight progression..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Wow lots of action on here today hahha. Ashley and Amanda are a terror together! Lol total test a holics! Hahha love it
> Nat I hope you can get on with your cycle too and I am so glad you are in a better place than recent cycles. Try to keep your head space here. We need Each other. We can't lose it !! ;). And I hope your premonition was a good sign tee hee lol
> 
> I bought an FRER after work at target. They were out of two packs blah so I bought one. Maybe I should have waited till tomorrow night lol but I will be strong ! Bahhhhhhh
> 
> No symptoms whatsoever. Of AF or pg but still plenty of time.Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh my u are strong..if I have a frer in the house I wld not resist peeing on it!!! I have no tests..lol hense the reason I havent tested..lmao..I am goin to test saturday or fri eve for sure though cuz we have big plans saturday night that involves dancing and drinks. So if I get a bfn I will drink but certainly still watch my intake..and if it a bfp then whoooop it b a whole new ball game..lol..I shld b 6-7 dpo maybe 8 on saturday so not impossible to get bfp. I got bfp around 7 dpo w last pregnancy so I know it happens...I wnt buy tests till fri so im sure ill pee on one wen I get bk from store..lplClick to expand...

Ohh how many dpo are u now?


----------



## crazy84

Here is tonight's test!! I feel like I can see that same dumb line!! Hahaha at this point with as tired as I am it could just be me!! :) will test again in the morning!! Let me know what u think!! Lol perhaps I should call and get some free tests huh?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Nataliieexo

10dpo and i have tender boobs i had them last cycle but not til after af started so i feel like she will be visiting me on the weekend x


----------



## natjenson

Lets hope not Natalie...fx for you...:) 

Well ....DING DON THE WITH WITCH IS HERE... Cd1 for me...I shall try not to count and cd anymore now tho...altho I will want to know what dpo I am...I suppose I won't have much of a choice seens as I get the o pains.
So today I let go of "what ifs" and say hello to "normallity" ...HELLO NORMALLITY lol...

So have lots to do today...and going to my moms too ...hope everyone has a nice day today.
The sunshine here right now it's...glorious t say the least.beautifull.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat i have to do that too next cycle i promised no more opks or testing unless i am late to oh, and xmas is coming quick i hadnt noticed so the money i spend on opks and tests can go on extra pressies i get stressed at xmas to start with so i dont think that and ttc is going to work that well xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Im sorry the witch got ya nat..:( she can b such a biatch! But on w nxt cycle [email protected] 10dpo? Still time to see that bfp fx for ya!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks i hope so testing time tomorrow.


----------



## mommaplus05

Oooooo...im soooo rootin for ya natalie!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Me and my friend did a experiment on my tests she peed on them not me lol the top from this morning dried second 10mins after it was dipped the third dipped in coke we think we can see lines on them all so my tests must always have a line lol shes ntnp so theres a possibility she could be, i dont know if you will be able to see it but i'll upload anyway.
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1381407008383.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 9









PicsArt_1381406937166.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 10









PicsArt_1381406820133.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ok ignore me i dont see anything on them now lol i gave her my cheapies but kept one for tomorrow lol x


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!! :) how are y'all today?! I have a kiddo home sick! :/ no fun! Well after the test I posted last night.... I went to the restroom and had pink cm! :( wth??? It was cd 16 yesterday so I will just about flip if I am about to start!! Way too early but I guess it kinda has felt like that lately! I just chalked it up to post ov symptoms since I just oved 5/6/7 days ago! :( guess just wait and see!! There was another damn line on that test I posted too!! Hahahaha those things are seriously crazy!!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Lets hope not Natalie...fx for you...:)
> 
> Well ....DING DON THE WITH WITCH IS HERE... Cd1 for me...I shall try not to count and cd anymore now tho...altho I will want to know what dpo I am...I suppose I won't have much of a choice seens as I get the o pains.
> So today I let go of "what ifs" and say hello to "normallity" ...HELLO NORMALLITY lol...
> 
> So have lots to do today...and going to my moms too ...hope everyone has a nice day today.
> The sunshine here right now it's...glorious t say the least.beautifull.
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Yes Nat - give yourself a more relaxed month! CD1 for you, a fresh start :) 

have a great day and enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Thanks i hope so testing time tomorrow.

Yep! We can do it ahhhhh

it was hard not to test today but since I am not feeling optimistic I easily convinced myself to give it another day lol... tomorrow is our day Natalie! lol


----------



## Petzy

Hello ladies,

CD26 for me - 10DPO or so I think anyways... test day tomorrow blahhhhh.

Like I said, not feeling optimistic. I have ZERO symptoms! nothing! and very rare for me, but not even sore boobs yet at all... usually they are achinggggggg by now. Maybe they will get sore tonight. I wonder if I am due for another 27 day cycle.. if so, I am due on Saturday.. some reason I expect Sunday. 

This week is dragging so much I cant wait for the weekend - an extra day off for our Canadian thanksgiving up here lol.. woot! Turkey come onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Nataliieexo

I know i was with my friend letting her test my cheapies i ended up giving them to her because they all had shadows and i resisted taking one myself lol but i did keep one for tomorrow and i have my frer, no im not feeling positive to be honest i think i have already started comfort eating lol


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I know i was with my friend letting her test my cheapies i ended up giving them to her because they all had shadows and i resisted taking one myself lol but i did keep one for tomorrow and i have my frer, no im not feeling positive to be honest i think i have already started comfort eating lol

I hear you Natalie.... lets just wait and see what tomorrow brings before we decide our fate in advance.... I will if you will!


----------



## mommaplus05

Gosh natalie..I dnt see how u resisted! That is weird though cuz I can see pink on one of those tests for sure..very weird...cant wait til u pee tomorrow!!


----------



## mommaplus05

The top one I can see faint pink and middle one is darker..last one I dnt see any pink..


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh god im going to have her peeing on sticks like there is no tomorrow now lol i only resisted because i promised i would :) i cant wait to test either.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Petzy said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> I know i was with my friend letting her test my cheapies i ended up giving them to her because they all had shadows and i resisted taking one myself lol but i did keep one for tomorrow and i have my frer, no im not feeling positive to be honest i think i have already started comfort eating lol
> 
> I hear you Natalie.... lets just wait and see what tomorrow brings before we decide our fate in advance.... I will if you will!Click to expand...

Yeah lets have a positive day i know i was suppost to be positive all cycle but that didnt work out lol not long now its shorter for me since im in the uk.


----------



## mommaplus05

Here..I jacked up ur friends test..anyway she cld b prego? If not then those tests r junk w pink evaps!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131010_080712.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## crazy84

Momma will you tweak my last test and see if there is pink??? Lol I just want to play around with it!! Like I said I had pink cm so there is absolutely no way it is accurate! Which we already knew!


----------



## mommaplus05

The middle one has a nice faint pink line expecially..


----------



## mommaplus05

Ashley!! Were r u??? Im waitin for ur am test!!


----------



## crazy84

Did you see my last night test?? A line!!! But after I took it I had pink cm??!!! Wtf?!


----------



## mommaplus05

Post ur test for me ..I dnt see it on here.. then I tweak for ya..:)))


----------



## mommaplus05

Crazy have u peed this mornin?? Gimme a fmu test! I think I found last nights. I gona tweak real quick


----------



## crazy84

Yes of course I have!! Hahaha let me go snap a pic!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is last nights tweaked!! I see lines again!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131010_081640.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20131010_081629.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20131010_081412.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommaplus05

Anxious to see if this am os any darker!


----------



## mommaplus05

Still pretty early for a progression but not impossible!


----------



## crazy84

Ok here is fmu!! There is a line here also!! Not sure if yAll can see it...but irl it is there and I bet as soon as it dries it will stand out!! Hahaha these damn tests!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## crazy84

Even I can't really see it in this pic! With the pink cm I had last night it seriously believe these tests are just super crazy!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok lets see wat we got...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131010_082349.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 25









IMG_20131010_082437.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 27









IMG_20131010_082508.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 28


----------



## crazy84

Can you see that darn thing??? And that one was still wet!! Hahahaha


----------



## crazy84

Oh by the way... You are a rock star tweaker! Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok I seee super faint on b&w one..and just a tiny on color one. Idk!! Keeo the test comin..when u get to like 9 dpo I bet u start to see something definate! I cant wait..im testing toorrow!! Wooweee one more day!


----------



## crazy84

Yay!!!! Test test test!! Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Its weird cuz I see lines on all them but the lines r a little bizzarre..there r like two skinny ones side by side? Hmmm..curious to see wat happens wen it dries..wen I was prego w my daughter I used frer and threw it away..nxt morn I looked and super faint pink..and I was indeed pregnant! So I think sometimes early testingnit takes awhile..but it can go both ways..some r evaps but some r pos..I have had soooooo many lines and not been prego too! Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Ur makin me wana go buy tests today! I have never had ib but lots of cramping yesterday..I am between 4-6 dpo today..lol


----------



## crazy84

I totally noticed that also!! Like a white center!!! I am pretty sure these tests are just crap! I mean I have had the same lines for days and they started out way too early!! But fun to play around with I guess!! Haha


----------



## mommaplus05

Well 4 and 7 dpo..I noted first day of o pain which was 7 days ago..last day of o pain was 4 days ago..lol


----------



## crazy84

Well doooooo it!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## mommaplus05

U know those tests cld b just super sensitive..like if u have a non pregnant hcg level of 3 it may b picking it up!! I have had frer pick up a level of three. .so give it cpl days n see..how do u feel about this past o? Confident? I feel confident about mine. I mean I dtd every possible day and layed there a long time!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Hahaha..I may just go buy some shiat!!! Lmao..I gota wait for the lo to wake up then I reckon I dress him and run to town. Haha


----------



## Petzy

lol you two are hilarious!!!

Hopefully I can post a tweaker for you tomorrow LOL


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> U know those tests cld b just super sensitive..like if u have a non pregnant hcg level of 3 it may b picking it up!! I have had frer pick up a level of three. .so give it cpl days n see..how do u feel about this past o? Confident? I feel confident about mine. I mean I dtd every possible day and layed there a long time!!

I did feel real confident with o and bd timing.... But the pink cm really threw me off last night......so now I am just not sure what's going on!! And go to town!!!! Hahahaha i can't wait to see some tests!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> lol you two are hilarious!!!
> 
> Hopefully I can post a tweaker for you tomorrow LOL

Hopefully u wont have a tweaker!! Im crossing for a nice dark second line for ya!!!! Y wait til tomorrow? U r 9 dpo right? Or 10?


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> lol you two are hilarious!!!
> 
> Hopefully I can post a tweaker for you tomorrow LOL

Yay!! Pee pee pee!! Hahahaha can't wait to see that test! :)


----------



## mommaplus05

Lmfao!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hmm the line seems so close to the control line


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok lets see wat we got...

I am thinking this is an indent line!! Would explain why the center is white!!


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> lol you two are hilarious!!!
> 
> Hopefully I can post a tweaker for you tomorrow LOL
> 
> Yay!! Pee pee pee!! Hahahaha can't wait to see that test! :)Click to expand...

lmao

I am 10DPO I think... 11 tomorrow. I am at work with NO tests on purpose!!! You will see in the morning.. I am thinking BFN though :( LOL


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> lol you two are hilarious!!!
> 
> Hopefully I can post a tweaker for you tomorrow LOL
> 
> Hopefully u wont have a tweaker!! Im crossing for a nice dark second line for ya!!!! Y wait til tomorrow? U r 9 dpo right? Or 10?Click to expand...

LOL Amanda... you are such a bad influence!! I hope it's not a tweaker too but we will see


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok ashley here is my super squinter!! Lol definately not as profound as yours!! Baha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131010_125247.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow cant see shat on here


----------



## mommaplus05

Heres the orig..lol no time lapsed either. This pic was literally one min after peein so I dnt even know if test was done..I recheck it at like 5 min .
 



Attached Files:







20131010_123813.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mommaplus05

I see a super faint sumthin!


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Heres the orig..lol no time lapsed either. This pic was literally one min after peein so I dnt even know if test was done..I recheck it at like 5 min .

I feel like I see a faint line in the original!!!! And hell at least urs are real lines!! Hahaha I am craving some Taco Bell perhaps I should go grab a frer if I go to town!? Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Oooooo yes grab a frer.. hold ur pill till u get home!!!! I b waitin..lmao..we r soooo bad..I have 2 more frer..one for the am!!! Yay


----------



## mommaplus05

I did a little pink tweak..lol just bringin it up so I can see it..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131010_132923.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 31


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow frer is showin a pink second line..lol it cant b an evap cuz the test wasnt even done..was in a min..


----------



## Nataliieexo

mommaplus05 said:


> Wow frer is showin a pink second line..lol it cant b an evap cuz the test wasnt even done..was in a min..

I think i see pink but it wont let me enlarge the pic, fingers crossed :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Omg i wish it was morning lol just want to know, if i get a bfn on the frer i think i will just wait for af after that, sure its due Sunday, i might spot Saturday.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I just read this and actually thought it made sense it was on a topic on why smu is better than fmu...

You last pee at 9pm on a day we'll call day 1. 
You get up at 6am (day 2) and pee FMU 9 hours later. 
That pee includes a 9 hour mix of pee with hCg from day 1 and day 2.
Two hours later, at 8am on day 2, you pee. 
That pee is made up of only day 2 pee. If your hCg is doubling, it would be at a higher concentration on day 2 than on day 1. Plus, you haven't had anything to drink since prior to 9pm the night before, so it should be more concentrated pee in general, and have a higher hCg level due to the fact that it has only day 2 hCg and is not a mix of day 1 and day 2 hCg levels.

I found my smu much better than fmu and therefore i will be using my frer with smu lol x


----------



## mommaplus05

I dnt see how ur able to hold off natalie!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Because me and meg have a pact if we didnt i would have caved by now lol


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Omg i wish it was morning lol just want to know, if i get a bfn on the frer i think i will just wait for af after that, sure its due Sunday, i might spot Saturday.

Me too! If I get a BFN on FRER I will wait for AF too -another pact! haha....

I think I am due Sat/Sun too....


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Because me and meg have a pact if we didnt i would have caved by now lol

It makes a big difference eh? if we hadn't I would have too... im glad!!:hugs:

But that SMU stuff was interesting.. Now I don't know what I should do lol

I don't usually have to pee again for awhile


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg wld u two just pee already!!! Lmao I can brk ur pact! Haha


----------



## mommaplus05

Assshhhhlllleey !!! Im waitin! Haha


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Assshhhhlllleey !!! Im waitin! Haha

Bought 3 pack of frer and a couple cheapies!! Header home now!! Bout a 20min drive! Can't wait to get home and look at the test u tweaked of yours!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am glad we waited too :) saved days of stressing at cheapies lol
I usually wake up at 8.30 and am ready for smu by 10.30 might try for 11.30 seeing as its my only frer lmao


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol


----------



## crazy84

Ok Amanda!! Not a dang thing on my frer! Will you do me a super favor and tweak the hell out of it?! Hahaha it is my anniversary tonight and if there is nothing I would like to have a few drinks when we go out!! I see nada though!! Not even a line eye line hahahaha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> I did a little pink tweak..lol just bringin it up so I can see it..

Oh I totally see a PINK line!!!! Woohoo


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok lets see urs!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131010_154420.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 31


----------



## mommaplus05

The pic is tiny and dark. Anyway u can go into better light? Maybe outside?


----------



## crazy84

Thank you!!! :) no that sucker is white!! Haha how many miu are frers? Anyone know? I should have done one of my 10miu with that same urine! Lol well I will just say that means I can have a few


----------



## crazy84

This is the walmart cheapie I took with the frer! Would you pretty please tweak this sucker too!! If it is white I will have a few guilt free drinks! Lol gotta double check which I don't see a darn thing here either!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommaplus05

I defo see pink on this one!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131010_160739.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## mommaplus05

Holy crap that one looks bfp


----------



## mommaplus05

Girl it wld sooo suprise me if that wasnt a bfp!


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Holy crap that one looks bfp

Well hell so no drinks then! Hahaha better safe than sorry!


----------



## crazy84

Thanks for tweaking all my darn tests!! You rock!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Im on my phone and that looks like a bfp


----------



## crazy84

On the tweaked one I see it!! But on the normal I don't see anything!! I am also wondering if the pink cm last night could have been ib except doesn't it normally last longer than a wipe?! Hahahahaha


----------



## mommaplus05

I defo see pink on this one!!!


----------



## natjenson

Hi Natalie and meg...just wanted to say a huge good luck for the morning and your tests...:) 

Ashley wow that cassette defo looks like a bfp...hope you have a great aniversary evening.:) 

Afm...I have been laid up on the sofa for the best part of the evening curled up in pain...:( ...
Tmi warning....I am loosing sooo much blood this cycle..heaviest af EVER...very painfull.
Loosing lots of large clots too...if it carrys on into the day tmr I will get my but to the gp.surley this isn't right.iv had the odd blob or two befor ebut this is relentless...
:( :( 

I'm sorry I haven't been on much tonight I am in so much pain and I am feeling quite sorry for myself...

Will be back online again in the morning to see your tests my dears...good luck.:thumbup: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is a b&w and invert
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131010_182739.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 24









IMG_20131010_182727.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## mommaplus05

Ashley I have never gotten a line of those brand tests unless they were completely dry and never ever a pink one!!! So im hopin it an early road to bfp for u!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh my nat..that dnt sound good...u get some rest and if things dnt ease up hopefully u can get into the gp. Hope u start feelin well girl..


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> Here is a b&w and invert

Ggeeeeze ashley look at ur pink lines!! Wth
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131010_183426.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 28


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Here is a b&w and invert
> 
> Ggeeeeze ashley look at ur pink lines!! WthClick to expand...

I am so surprised you pulled that line!!!! I swear it doesn't look like it's there in real life!!! Agh well all my damn test came in the mail today!! Even the 50 that weren't suppose to be here until November!!! So I might test like an even more crazier person in the next few days!! That cassette test was only 88cents at Walmart!!!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi Natalie and meg...just wanted to say a huge good luck for the morning and your tests...:)
> 
> Ashley wow that cassette defo looks like a bfp...hope you have a great aniversary evening.:)
> 
> Afm...I have been laid up on the sofa for the best part of the evening curled up in pain...:( ...
> Tmi warning....I am loosing sooo much blood this cycle..heaviest af EVER...very painfull.
> Loosing lots of large clots too...if it carrys on into the day tmr I will get my but to the gp.surley this isn't right.iv had the odd blob or two befor ebut this is relentless...
> :( :(
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't been on much tonight I am in so much pain and I am feeling quite sorry for myself...
> 
> Will be back online again in the morning to see your tests my dears...good luck.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat I'm so sorry AF is so nasty. I don't usually clot but you are right a lot of clotting sounds nasty :(. Get well. Rest up with a heating pad and some baileys xx


----------



## Petzy

Wow that does look bfp. If it isn't i would never buy that brand again haha!

This group could use a bfp or two or three! Come onnnnnnnnn


----------



## mommaplus05

No kiddin!!! If that test turns out bfn u shld write the company..


----------



## crazy84

Well it is still so early... I am not sure I would be too surprised!! But Amanda the way u tweaked that test has me a little excited


----------



## mommaplus05

The tweakin was super easy..did it the excact same as the others..all I did was use contrast to bring out the pink..so watever is truly pink just becomes more prominant..


----------



## mommaplus05

I have played w many many tests and I cld never pull pink on a dg test! Thats y I am sooo shocked...


----------



## crazy84

Eeek!!! Ok I will post so many tomorrow if you don't mind tweaking them!!! Lol I stay at home so I have a lot of time on my hands


----------



## mommaplus05

U keep postin them and ill keep tweakin!! Lol im gona take another either w fmu or 2mu..prolly fmu though..lmao if my dh knew I was obssessing this early I swear he wld stroke out..bahahaa..he wld have me admitted..lmao


----------



## crazy84

Mine has no idea that I have ordered so many tests!!! Hahahaha! Surprise! Lol


----------



## natjenson

Ugh! Worst thing EVER just happend to me......ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwy....facking spider desided my bed was a comfy place to be.I SHIT MYSELF.....I lept up like a cat in cold water.

So I am now too freaked out to go back to bed...the spider is DEAD btw!...
Now I am TRYING. To go sleep on the sofa...and the facking fish is being soooo noisy!...
How on earth do you tell a fish to be quiet? Hahaha...

Ha ha pms moment or what....facking ******* spider...heeeeebeeee Jeebees.....

Tmr I am on a mission to pull EVERYTHING out of the bedroom...de spider the place and them move bed from underneath window....omg....never again!

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

I hate spiders more than anything!! Yuck!!! Eeeek!! I fell off of a stool the other day trying to kill one


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat something similar happened to me at 15 i got my period i wasnt sexually active then and i was in agony passing loads of clots and my gran even thought i had hid a pregnancy and in labor i was that bad i didnt end up needing a hospital but it went on for hours and all the doctor said was go on the pill but it never happened again.

Now i think about it something else happened to me and i never got answers when i was 16/17 i was on the depo and i got my period and tmi when i took out my tampon it had two 50p piece sized white circle things stuck to it and when i looked at them it looked like they were filled will blood but theu had large circle holes in them and i thought maybe they had been joined together i showed my school nurse but she didnt know what it was and i dont think i took it to the doctors either at that age i didnt think much of it but i'd love to know now x


----------



## Nataliieexo

I thought i saw something on a cheapie this morning but i was still blurry eyed i probably had line eye i will see when i do my frer i guess x


----------



## Nataliieexo

I cant get a good pic but i see something on my cheapie but not frer x
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1381485433584.jpg
File size: 200.3 KB
Views: 14









PicsArt_1381485501846.jpg
File size: 169 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Petzy

Holy fucking shit. I am shocked but mostly terrified. Please stick. I wish it was darker. I will pick up some more to test progression. Fack it's the weekend and a holiday. I wonder if I can get bloods done at my clinic tomorrow. So much going through my head I need to chill the fack out.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mommaplus05

Natalie I can see faint oink on all the test..the cheapy is slightly darker but I see pink on frer too..I wld rest in am or w 2mu...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131011_055549.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 33









IMG_20131011_055642.jpg
File size: 5.2 KB
Views: 35









IMG_20131011_055753.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 35


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> Holy fucking shit. I am shocked but mostly terrified. Please stick. I wish it was darker. I will pick up some more to test progression. Fack it's the weekend and a holiday. I wonder if I can get bloods done at my clinic tomorrow. So much going through my head I need to chill the fack out.

Ooooommmg!!!!!! I tweaked just for the heck of it but it was sooooo not needed!!! That is a facking bfp !!!! Holy shit!! I need to just say co grats!! I pray everything sticks!! R u gona retest w 2mu? Or wait til am? Omg I cldnt b more happy right now!


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Holy fucking shit. I am shocked but mostly terrified. Please stick. I wish it was darker. I will pick up some more to test progression. Fack it's the weekend and a holiday. I wonder if I can get bloods done at my clinic tomorrow. So much going through my head I need to chill the fack out.
> 
> Ooooommmg!!!!!! I tweaked just for the heck of it but it was sooooo not needed!!! That is a facking bfp !!!! Holy shit!! I need to just say co grats!! I pray everything sticks!! R u gona retest w 2mu? Or wait til am? Omg I cldnt b more happy right now!Click to expand...

Bahaa..I got so excited I forgot to post ur edit..lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131011_060041.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Nataliieexo

Omg yey congrats :D i hope it sticks to fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg I have to say them r some beautiful lines! I dnt thonk they r too light at all.! They look perfect. R u gona try a digi?


----------



## mommaplus05

Natalie give it a day or smu and retest!! Im confident we r gona see more than one bfp this go [email protected]!!! Wake and pee!!! This am is soooo exciting!


----------



## Petzy

I am shaking and so nervous! Thanks ..... It doesn't feel real. 

I don't want to do a digi yet I will wait till Sunday for that I think. Give the hcg more time you know ?? But I'm definitely going to get some FRER today and test later. 

I have zero symptoms. Nothing. The only thing that was strange is no boob pain. Still none. Weird for me. Usually I am aching by now. It's been a year and a half. Wowzers. Please stick bean !!!!!

Going to call my clinic and see if I can go in tomorrow. 

And Natalie I am crossing my fingers for you big time. Xoxo


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you i will update when i test again and i have my fingers and toes crossed for you :D xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> I am shaking and so nervous! Thanks ..... It doesn't feel real.
> 
> I don't want to do a digi yet I will wait till Sunday for that I think. Give the hcg more time you know ?? But I'm definitely going to get some FRER today and test later.
> 
> I have zero symptoms. Nothing. The only thing that was strange is no boob pain. Still none. Weird for me. Usually I am aching by now. It's been a year and a half. Wowzers. Please stick bean !!!!!
> 
> Going to call my clinic and see if I can go in tomorrow.
> 
> And Natalie I am crossing my fingers for you big time. Xoxo

Try not to wrry!!! Smile and b happy!! Get ur but to the store and get more tests...it will make u feel better!! And yes tru to get to the clinic for bloods or even the gp..whomever can getbu in...I am soooo excited for u...I bet u dnt even know wat to think expecting to see bfn and then bhaaamm bfp!!! Im sooo blessed to b present for ur journey!! U totally deserve this and I am oraying hard and crossing every part of my body that everything turns out beautifully!!


----------



## Petzy

Thanks momma. You made me cry lmao. Emotional already ??! Rushing off to work now


----------



## Petzy

Ok so i picked up a two pack of FRER on my way into work... one for tonight one for tomorrow... and I called my clinic and I am going in for Beta bloods tomorrow morning... I wonder if I will get the result tomorrow by end of day? I think thats how that works..?

I have too much anxiety/nerves. I need to chill.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Take it easy and relax, i dont know how betas work though i think sometimes you can get them the same day, i am going to get some 10miu testa later and see if theres anything i feel like mine are dodgy tests x


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Holy fucking shit. I am shocked but mostly terrified. Please stick. I wish it was darker. I will pick up some more to test progression. Fack it's the weekend and a holiday. I wonder if I can get bloods done at my clinic tomorrow. So much going through my head I need to chill the fack out.

MEG MEG MEG. :happydance: ...omg omg om facking geee....yes! ...
Oh meg I knew I had a good feeling about you this month...
Meg I am in tears for you hear...this is amaizing.:happydance::happydance:

Meg THis is totaly wonderful.

I am lit tally happy dancing around my sitting room here...I'm soooo happy for you....

Oh I have to make a mad dash I not town...I don't want to leave now lol...
Meg congratulations.....:hugs:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Apparantly I should get the results really fast - my friend who goes to my clinic got them almost immediately.


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Holy fucking shit. I am shocked but mostly terrified. Please stick. I wish it was darker. I will pick up some more to test progression. Fack it's the weekend and a holiday. I wonder if I can get bloods done at my clinic tomorrow. So much going through my head I need to chill the fack out.
> 
> MEG MEG MEG. :happydance: ...omg omg om facking geee....yes! ...
> Oh meg I knew I had a good feeling about you this month...
> Meg I am in tears for you hear...this is amaizing.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Meg THis is totaly wonderful.
> 
> I am lit tally happy dancing around my sitting room here...I'm soooo happy for you....
> 
> Oh I have to make a mad dash I not town...I don't want to leave now lol...
> Meg congratulations.....:hugs:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thank you so much Nat - honestly means so much to me. Pray for my bean ok? You had a premonition! lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aaahhhh you guys are making me bawl!! Mostly hormones I think but I am so so so so happy for you Meg. You're right betas are usually fast, 2 hrs Max I think, it's just getting the clinic to call you! Oh my god I don't even know what to say but that kind of line at 11 dpo was darker than mine I think! Sticky sticky sticky! Yay for the pact!!! Definitely worth the wait to get those pretty lines! Natalie you still have time also!! I think everyone had a good feeling about this month, wow still wiping my tears! So happy for you!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I got a faint pink line on a superdrug 10miu it was in the 10min frame but around 8mins its really apparant aswell x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Post it!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Yes post it!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Cmon natalie!! Lol im anxious to se ur test!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Not sure if you can see it but i can in person much better than the cheapies x
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1381504306498.jpg
File size: 174.4 KB
Views: 11









PicsArt_1381504274667.jpg
File size: 186.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## OurLilFlu

Not sure if I see pink but I know it's probably better in person, and I found when I took apart the tests it would dry funny right away! Keep us posted!


----------



## mommaplus05

I can defo see faint pink on that one too natalie! Fx for u!! I wld retest w fmu and see wat the am brings!! Hoping u get them nice pink lines..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131011_102311.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 37


----------



## OurLilFlu

Momma for some reason all your tweaks I can't open any bigger! Ill take your word on it!


----------



## mommaplus05

When I brought up the pink more it kinda looks like a dye run...:( but in person the line may b were its suppose to be though..im still rootin for ya!!


----------



## mommaplus05

And note...I can see a true line wothout edit just cant seem to bring out the pink so not sure if its pink or evap..


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> I hate spiders more than anything!! Yuck!!! Eeeek!! I fell off of a stool the other day trying to kill one

Were r uuuu ashley!!!! Im ready to edit ur stick!! Lmao go pee for me darlin! Lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'll retest tomorrow but before i opened it i could see it and now its open i see it, im so scared incase its a evap but im scared if its real aswell lol it looks real x


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol hang in therr natalie..how many 10miu do u have? Maybe try another and take pic in a lil different light? May make it clearer for edit.


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh I forgot to mention..I had stark white bfn on frer this am. Haha go figure bein like 6dpo at most!


----------



## butterflywolf

Nataliieexo said:


> Not sure if you can see it but i can in person much better than the cheapies x

I see a line. Really hoping for you! Sending positive vibes!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I only have 1 10miu left so saving it for tomorrow smu i think i have a 20miu for tomorrow aswell.


----------



## Nataliieexo

butterflywolf said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can see it but i can in person much better than the cheapies x
> 
> I see a line. Really hoping for you! Sending positive vibes!Click to expand...

Thank you :)


----------



## natjenson

He he ...meg I went into town...had to run some household errans.....I'm such a soppy git...I cryed all the way around town....I'm so happy for you
I rang oh at work...he said I sound awfull...like I have a cold...I said no love..lim in tears of happiness...he asks why that love what's happend....so I told him about your bfp...
He said RIGHT ...WE ARE ON IT LIKE A CAR BONNIT...STUFF "the new plan" ....lol....bless...
Awww ii dunno...maybe we should give it another shot of full force ttc...I wanted to but it's weather or he can behave himself and BE ON BOARD....

Have you told your BFF yet?....that's always the best phone call to make isn't it.:) 
I bet she will cry for you too.:) 

Natalie...yes...good luck too..lits very faint but it's there...I'm keeping fx for your smu love...

Talia...it's wonderful news isn't it...well deserved bfp....

Meg- you and antibiotics seem to be lucky for you lol...and your lines are so much more apparent this time...I think this is DEFFINATLY it no so you make sure you relax ...and remember don't let scary story's and bad experiences robb you of your rightful delight and happiness.
:) 

When are you going to tell oh?....after beta?...or straight away?...wow I bet he is going to be elated.:thumbup: 
And a big phew for him not to do the sa aswell...he got out of that one very craftily eh lol...

Oh well atleast you don't need all them ft now...:thumbup: ...meg I can just picture you and your bump...how cute...are you goi to do a of journal?....I'd love to stalk that one.:) 

Sorry about the million questions- I'm so excited for you.:happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I think its a evap because ive googled it and it looks like other peoples evaps:/ but i had faint lines in cheapies aswell so i dont know x


----------



## crazy84

Ahhhhh Meg that test is amazing!!! Woohoo!!!!!! So excited for you!!!!!!! :):)


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Ahhhhh Meg that test is amazing!!! Woohoo!!!!!! So excited for you!!!!!!! :):)

Well there u are woman!! Lol were is ur test!??


----------



## mommaplus05

I am soooo fatigued today its stupid..lol I had a straight up bfn this am sobim good to go out for drinks tomorrow..') I am gona wait I think and test again on tuesday..but who am I kiddin..im a poasaholic so I bet I pee many times before then .lol


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> He he ...meg I went into town...had to run some household errans.....I'm such a soppy git...I cryed all the way around town....I'm so happy for you
> I rang oh at work...he said I sound awfull...like I have a cold...I said no love..lim in tears of happiness...he asks why that love what's happend....so I told him about your bfp...
> He said RIGHT ...WE ARE ON IT LIKE A CAR BONNIT...STUFF "the new plan" ....lol....bless...
> Awww ii dunno...maybe we should give it another shot of full force ttc...I wanted to but it's weather or he can behave himself and BE ON BOARD....
> 
> Have you told your BFF yet?....that's always the best phone call to make isn't it.:)
> I bet she will cry for you too.:)
> 
> Natalie...yes...good luck too..lits very faint but it's there...I'm keeping fx for your smu love...
> 
> Talia...it's wonderful news isn't it...well deserved bfp....
> 
> Meg- you and antibiotics seem to be lucky for you lol...and your lines are so much more apparent this time...I think this is DEFFINATLY it no so you make sure you relax ...and remember don't let scary story's and bad experiences robb you of your rightful delight and happiness.
> :)
> 
> When are you going to tell oh?....after beta?...or straight away?...wow I bet he is going to be elated.:thumbup:
> And a big phew for him not to do the sa aswell...he got out of that one very craftily eh lol...
> 
> Oh well atleast you don't need all them ft now...:thumbup: ...meg I can just picture you and your bump...how cute...are you goi to do a of journal?....I'd love to stalk that one.:)
> 
> Sorry about the million questions- I'm so excited for you.:happydance:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Ok nat....u seem to be super accurate in ur "feelings" of who gets the nxt bfp...sooooo who do u think is nxt?? Any more feeking this month towards anyone in the group??


----------



## crazy84

Here I am!!! My tests where crap this morning! Let me go snap some pictures!!! :):) get ready!! There are 4!! Hahahaha yep 4 tests already and it's not even lunch!! I am not seeing anything on them though! Um fertility friend says I am only 6dpo!! Hahahaha like I said it could be 7/8 at the most though!! Brb with tests!! :)


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Here I am!!! My tests where crap this morning! Let me go snap some pictures!!! :):) get ready!! There are 4!! Hahahaha yep 4 tests already and it's not even lunch!! I am not seeing anything on them though! Um fertility friend says I am only 6dpo!! Hahahaha like I said it could be 7/8 at the most though!! Brb with tests!! :)

Really? Ff has me at 5-6 dpo as well...im pretty sure I o ed on monday the 7th. So I wld really only b like closer to 4-5 dpo..bahaha..


----------



## mommaplus05

Hahaha..4 tests? Sweet!!! Hahaha I looove it!


----------



## mommaplus05

Mine isnt even pic worthy!! Cldnt make a line if I wanted too..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

My af is due in 9 days..showin af on the 20th..


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Mine isnt even pic worthy!! Cldnt make a line if I wanted too..lol

Mine suck and aren't either!!!! I don't see crap!! Do u still want me to post them?


----------



## crazy84

Fmu
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crazy84

Smu
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crazy84

Fmu
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommaplus05

Heres one of urs edited...lol they look like mine!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131011_121008.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## mommaplus05

Heres another
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131011_121226.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 28


----------



## mommaplus05

I thinkbi see faint pink on the second edit...


----------



## crazy84

Mine are all crap!!! Ugh!! My af is due the 18th! My cycle have been short 24 days since I had the Mirena removed


----------



## crazy84

Smu
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommaplus05

See this one
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131011_121536.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 31


----------



## mommaplus05

See it? I can pull pink in number two!


----------



## mommaplus05

This one brought more pink..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131011_121841.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## crazy84

Thanks so much for tweaking these darn things!! Lmao we still have several days of this!! Hahahahahaha!


----------



## mommaplus05

Yessss we do!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Would it be classed as smu if i wake up early pee then go back to sleep for a few hours lol i dont want to get up early but i also dont want to have to get up late and have to wait ages for smu lol x


----------



## mommaplus05

I wld say u cld wake up early then go bk to bed then pee wen u get up..I wld say that wld still b 2mu..thats wat I wld do as oppose to waitin...lol I cld also restrict ur fliud this eve for a few hrs then retest..lol


----------



## crazy84

Look what I learned to do!!!! 3pee hahaha not much too look at!! But I was proud of myself!! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommaplus05

Ashley! This ones for u. Lmao..here is my bfn from this am..faint squinter pink lmao...I even took the courtesy to mark it. Haha but this is mine
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131011_131649-1.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Look what I learned to do!!!! 3pee hahaha not much too look at!! But I was proud of myself!! Lol

Wow ashley..look at u!!! Hahaha..post the original and I take a peek..


----------



## crazy84

Original!! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Ashley! This ones for u. Lmao..here is my bfn from this am..faint squinter pink lmao...I even took the courtesy to mark it. Haha but this is mine

Whoop whoop! Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Ashley. I think u and I havr done lost our freekin minds!!!! I am almost ready to go buy a blue dye? Y u ask? Although they r provin to b fully of evaps..I have also had many say they r super super sensitive as well..sooooo to feed my habit I may go pick up sum infamous blue dye. Sone done done. Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Well u shall see me on later !!! Im gona shower to head to town!!! I b back!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh btw..I am crampin again!! No clue y!


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Ashley. I think u and I havr done lost our freekin minds!!!! I am almost ready to go buy a blue dye? Y u ask? Although they r provin to b fully of evaps..I have also had many say they r super super sensitive as well..sooooo to feed my habit I may go pick up sum infamous blue dye. Sone done done. Lol

Hahahaha doooooo it!!!!!! I have to drive 30minutes or I would totally go get one too!! Hahahaha ok ok so we can go crazy this cycle and if we have to endure another cycle I will at least wait until 8dpo! Maybe;) lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahaha you guys are right off your rockers!! Wonder how meg is doing at work, all smiles I hope! Can't wait to see more tests! Hahah and edits now that you're both pros!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I wish it was morning :( lol dont know why i feel crappy i just want to know yes or no not maybe :/ i am getting on the sofa with oh, my blanket,a cuppa and chocolates lol x


----------



## crazy84

I am waiting for that test Amanda!!!!


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls ! 

Nat, Talia, and everyone thanks so much for your kind posts. Going through such an emotional roller coaster with each other every month really makes it special when the good things happen. And honestly mean so much to me that you guys are so happy. Yes I'm very excited but I'm also very nervous. I'm getting my blood work done tomorrow morning so I'm really hoping for a good number and then I really hope that number doubles like it should. I can't help but feel that way after a chemical but I'm trying to think positively.

I'm having a little bit of on and off cramping today and at one point I had some strange cramping that I definitely never had before so let's hope that's a good sign.

I'm totally rooting for some more positive tests the cycle for everyone. Let's keep the good feelings and positive vibes going for everyone.

Nat thank you for telling me that story about how happy you were for me honestly it is very special.

You guys are the best. Come on double lines October!!!

I might take another test tonight but I might wait until the morning because I'll be paranoid that it will be diluted. I have two more FRER tests and a whole bunch of cheapie test but I have still only done the one so far. Shocking Eh? Lol

And there was no way I couldn't tell my husband right away so I told him as soon as I can back in the bedroom. He is definitely a little bit in shock like the last time ha ha but I told him that I will confirm it with some blood work and we'll go from there. And yes I did tell my BFF and she is so happy for me and rooting for a sticky bean. We are hoping that this means we will have about five months of maternity leave together ha ha and she is moving right around the corner from me so fingers crossed.

I don't want to jinx myself but the EDD is June 22, 2014.


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies.....supppper tired right here...literally dropping off as I type.lol...
I may be a little Mia tmr...have a lot to do tmr again...
Atleast tonight I can go to bed with a big fat smile on my face as the lovely meg has had her loooong awaited we'll deserve bfp...:happydance:

Amanda....I don't know if I can predict the next bfp lol...I just get these unexpected overwhelming feelings that come....I could feel it in my bones a big'un bfp was coming and I was leaning towards meg to have it...haha call it psychic if you want lol...

I tryed to get a feel for the next bfp but I couldn't settle on anyone in particular...I feel as tho nataliee may be next...or you!...can't make my mind up...hay maybe both of you eh.lol.fx

I don't know why but I am feeling quite the optimist about mine too...maybe not this month but could be next month.lets hope so.:) 
I can feel November is going to be a good'un .

Well ladies....I miss barbs terribly...:( I sure hope she is ok.what a wonderful lady.i hate that this has happend to her :(
It sux big time.

So I'm off to bed now.early start ahead of me and mr pillow is BEGGING for me to lay my sweet brains to rest.

Natalie...good luck with tmrs test...have my fx tightly crossed for you..

Oh meg...MAT LEAVE :happydance: MAT LEAVE :happydance: MAT LEAVE :happydance:
Woo hoo....:) 


Night night sweet peas...:flower: 


Natalie :) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Have a great night Nat xoxo

I miss Barb too. I'm going to PM/email her soon xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

I think it's so funny that you've just peed on one stick meg! But completely understandable. I did a cheapie and a frer on 12 dpo and that was it too! I have a super good feeling about this for you. And June is a good month, I couldn't imagine going thru July and Aug at the end of third tri. Some days were so hot for me even in the early days! Eeek! So will you be getting a second draw after the weekend? I'm excited to hear your number! 

It's weird already with barb not chiming in, but she needs her time. I'm sure she'll be ecstatic for you even if it is a bit of a personal ttc blow. Ugh I wish it was easier for every lady out there. 

Double lines October! I like it!


----------



## Petzy

Yes! Double lines October. 

Yeah I can imagine a July or August birth would be mighty uncomfortable lol. 

Hopefully I hear back tomorrow within a few hours and I will let you know the number right away! Ahhh fingers crossed. I am so uneasy 

I miss barb too. She will be back soon. :)


----------



## barbikins

Wow Meg! I saw your test. Thats totally positive. Congrats. Thats amazing...wow!
Have you tested twice to be sure? I know I would. 

Well we went to see the RE today & I think we we have decided to go strait to IVF.
I will explain in more detail this weekend but ya...

Anyway Meg this is so great. im thrilled for you. I hope this is finally it for you.


----------



## barbikins

Ps thanks for missing me :)
You guys are very sweet. You will hear from me soon.
Xo


----------



## natjenson

Natalie anything this morning love? :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Wow Meg! I saw your test. Thats totally positive. Congrats. Thats amazing...wow!
> Have you tested twice to be sure? I know I would.
> 
> Well we went to see the RE today & I think we we have decided to go strait to IVF.
> I will explain in more detail this weekend but ya...
> 
> Anyway Meg this is so great. im thrilled for you. I hope this is finally it for you.

There you are! So glad to hear from you. 
That is definitely big news on your end definitely eagerly awaiting more info from you!!

And thanks Barb means so much to me. No I am planning on testing again in a few hours. It's 430am and I can't sleep ugh. Need to get up for the clinic in a few hours too. Going to have to nap this afternoon lol. I hope it's finally it too. Pleaseeee and thank you


----------



## Petzy

Come on Natalie let's see another test! :)


----------



## natjenson

Meg have you got any hot chocolate?....sometimes a nice warm cup of that can help to send you off to sleep love...sorry you can't sleep...I bet you have all sorts going through your mind there love...excitment and worry..I hope your ok.:flower:

Looking forward to your beta numbers meg.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi barbs...ivf...:) ....looking forward to hearing more love .:thumbup: ...
Hope your ok and having lots of rest this weekend.:thumbup: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Meg have you got any hot chocolate?....sometimes a nice warm cup of that can help to send you off to sleep love...sorry you can't sleep...I bet you have all sorts going through your mind there love...excitment and worry..I hope your ok.:flower:
> 
> Looking forward to your beta numbers meg.:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Oh thank goodness for time changes haha someone else is awake ! 
Yes i do have cocoa actually but I am worried about caffeine in it. I guess a little couldn't hurt maybe I will try that. I also don't want to dilute my urine unknown that sounds cray haha. 
Yes a lot running through my mind for sure. AF is due today/tomorrow so it's hard not to think about it. I just need to get through this weekend lol

Oh by the way my RE said to keep taking my antibiotics for BV and that it's safe so u will be done those on Sunday night .


----------



## natjenson

Yeah Natalie....where you at girl?....test! Lol...stuff the smu for now he he...we wanna see your test.lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Meg have you got any hot chocolate?....sometimes a nice warm cup of that can help to send you off to sleep love...sorry you can't sleep...I bet you have all sorts going through your mind there love...excitment and worry..I hope your ok.:flower:
> 
> Looking forward to your beta numbers meg.:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Oh thank goodness for time changes haha someone else is awake !
> Yes i do have cocoa actually but I am worried about caffeine in it. I guess a little couldn't hurt maybe I will try that. I also don't want to dilute my urine unknown that sounds cray haha.
> Yes a lot running through my mind for sure. AF is due today/tomorrow so it's hard not to think about it. I just need to get through this weekend lol
> 
> Oh by the way my RE said to keep taking my antibiotics for BV and that it's safe so u will be done those on Sunday night .Click to expand...

Oh yeah the ab are very safe love...I would defo finish the course meg...just incase the ifnf comes back.
Also first tri is known for being very prone for itchy mrs twinkle lol...so defo get your head start...I doubt very much it will happen to you but it's more common than people realise in first tri.:thumbup:

I would like to say try not to worry meg but I KNOW exactly what your going through there...so much to think about...planing what's going to happen and everything eh?.....
I get that you are worried af might show....but them lines are glorious ones for -1/-2 before af...I bet they are even darker today for sure....
I was thinking about that lastnight you know.....for a frer to be in pace and strong like that then you should have a nice pretty looking digi by Monday.:thumbup:

Try not to worry meg..I know it's hard concidering what happened last time...:hugs:
Great that this bfp has happend on the weekend- gives you lots of time to process the news and rest up.
Hay meg the best part is yet to come....you can get dh to get you your favourite things in life...and really play on it lmao..

I hope you manage to get some sleep love...your gonna need it :thumbup:.
Looking forward to your numbers later.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat you always know the right thing to say. I wish you were here right now ! lol. 

You are right about everything. And lmao @mrs twinkle LOL

I didn't get my bfp until 12dpo last time and the line wasn't as dark so hopefully it's a good indicator. 

I'll post later on xoxo. Also getting my hair done today so something to look forward to


----------



## Nataliieexo

I havent tested yet i will soon lol xxx


----------



## natjenson

Great about your hair getting done meg...that will be nice for you...let the pampering begin he he he...

I wish I could be there for right now too love...I would certainly be making sure you are not worrying lol...

Yep defo a lovely looking frer yesterday...it's looking very good indeedy.:thumbup: 

Ill catch you later love ok...now you get some sleep! Lol...have a nice day today (Saturday ) too ok...:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Good.....get peeing lol...

Come on double pinkys...show show show.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I got faint positives on superdrug 10miu and a 20miu test i'll try get pics i'm so scared x


----------



## Petzy

Post!!!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Not sure if you can see it on the blue handle its 20miu and the line was faint but came up quick, i am getting frers on monday i cant today as i cant get away from oh and he doesnt know x
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1381573283954.jpg
File size: 190.8 KB
Views: 14









PicsArt_1381573263401.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 11









PicsArt_1381573222503.jpg
File size: 219.6 KB
Views: 18









PicsArt_1381573146361.jpg
File size: 218.5 KB
Views: 10









PicsArt_1381573015513.jpg
File size: 184.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Idostyles

I am 5 dpo, I started this am, BFN (I excepted that), I will be looking for a BFP everyday until AF showers up, this is my 18th TTC, and I still POAS as if it was my first month. 
ME 38
DH 40
DD 21 & DD 8 (from my first marriage)
This will be my husbands first child if I conceive


----------



## Petzy

Natalie I think I can see a line on all of them. Is it pink ??? FX this is your bfp!!! You gotta get an frer earlier than Monday lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yeah they are pink :) i have a digi at my mams if i go back to hers before monday i will get it and take it i figure my hcg must be over 20 getting a line on a 20miu i will try get a frer before hand i am unusually calm for someone in this situation lol x


----------



## Petzy

Ooooh fx!!!! Cant wait to see more


----------



## Petzy

Ok here ya go. Top one from just now. Definitely darker right?? And no I didn't go back to sleep since 345 am lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Petzy

Whoops upside down shit


----------



## Petzy

Let's try again
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## natjenson

Meg DEFO darker frer :happydance:

Natalie...it's OK to be scard Hun.:hugs: but defo bfp there I would say...I wouldn't take the digi till Monday tho Hun...bc if you haven't got enough hgc In your blood stream yet it will get you don't if it says no...I'd defo leave it till Monday love.:thumbup:

Wow this is soo very exciting...2 bfp's!....Yaye :happydance: 

Hi idostyles....welcome love.:) 5dpo is still very early love.:)...how many days is your lp?

Amanda- Ashley...how about your tetst? Anything? :) 

Oh dear...I need a bfp Badley lol :dohh: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Meg lol...you are well and truley up the duffins! Lmao...:happydance:
Xoxoxo


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Ahhhhhhhhh maybe we went so long with a dry spell they will come all at once ! lol


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> meg lol...you are well and turkey up the duffins! Lmao...:happydance:
> Xoxoxo
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

lmao


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> meg lol...you are well and turkey up the duffins! Lmao...:happydance:
> Xoxoxo
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> lmaoClick to expand...

:rofl: turkey faking ek...lol
You been basted bahahahaha....honey glazed.lol honey glazed and sticky 
( bean.)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> meg lol...you are well and turkey up the duffins! Lmao...:happydance:
> Xoxoxo
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> lmaoClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: turkey faking ek...lol
> You been basted bahahahaha....honey glazed.lol honey glazed and sticky
> ( bean.)
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

lol ok cause if you had meant sticky "stuff" then it definitely wasn't honey glaze lol. More of an Alfredo if you catch my drift LMAO


----------



## Nataliieexo

Right girls i took a frer and it was faint but there i couldnt get a decent pic and i was worried because its so faint but then i remembered i didnt really have a line on frer yesterday lol so i will keep you in suspence and hopefully have a better line tomorrow lol but i can pretty much say i have a early bfp x


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Right girls i took a frer and it was faint but there i couldnt get a decent pic and i was worried because its so faint but then i remembered i didnt really have a line on frer yesterday lol so i will keep you in suspence and hopefully have a better line tomorrow lol but i can pretty much say i have a early bfp x

Natalie that's amaze !!! Can't wait to see tomorrow's picture. 

I am off for bloods. Will post results when I hear from them later today xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Good luck with the blood test :) its annoying me that i cant get a decent pic but i know its there i must be a late implanter this time lol xx


----------



## barbikins

Ya I think this is it for you meg. Your test got darker and looks great. I wish you the best this pregnancy. Xo

Ps: My clinic wouldnt do pregnancy tests on weekends. Only for Cycle Monitoring. Just a thought...maybe to phone and ask first?


----------



## barbikins

Natalie I could see the lines good luck!
FX


----------



## Nataliieexo

I cant decide if i should use fmu for my other frer since i have been using smu i wana see progression lol x


----------



## Petzy

In the waiting room now. They do Saturdays too. They told me that at my first appointment. I love that ! Yes fingers crossed barb ahhhh.

And I totally just inhaled an egg mcmuffin lol


----------



## Petzy

Ok blood work done. They will call me later today. I go back on Monday for second draw. They are even open thanksgiving so happy ! Lol 

Now hair in an hour.


----------



## mommaplus05

Yay natalie!!! Looks very positive hun! And meg its defo darker!! No worries!! Im sooo happy for u u two!!! Soooo here is my fmu hpt! My edit and my original...lemme know thoughts..im 6-7 dpo today.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131012_082308.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 13









20131012_081301.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommaplus05

Man on man this thread is super exciting this month..omg!!! Ashley???? Were r u with ur pee sticks?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay love waking up to like 6 pages!! 

Nice to hear from you barbs, so strange having anyone away for even a day! I'm interested in hearing more about the ivf! Take it easy this weekend and have some turkey! 

Oh wow meg I was worried about your frer til I looked at the date and read it was upside down! Definitely darker! Very good sign and I agree with this vs the chem, it seems they are a lot fainter to start... And def don't progress so nicely! Sticky for sure! Can't wait to hear the numbers! 

Natalie def saw something I think on all the tests, def on the 10miu and if you're getting a faint on a frer that's awesome news!! That's also amazing they're open on the holiday! Woot!

Momma, I'm not sure which was the edit or not but one seemed pretty promising to me but still early days!! 

Nat, you're such a great soul! I think you're definitely due for your long awaited bfp! 
I agree with the dry spell, let the bfps rain!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> Right girls i took a frer and it was faint but there i couldnt get a decent pic and i was worried because its so faint but then i remembered i didnt really have a line on frer yesterday lol so i will keep you in suspence and hopefully have a better line tomorrow lol but i can pretty much say i have a early bfp x

Natalie!! U must post the frer!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

As of now I think u may b gettin early bfp..I see pink lines regular and in my edits..lets seee the frer..maybe u oed just a bit later like a day or u implanted a day or two later..


----------



## Nataliieexo

You might not see its there in real life though x
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1381578312696.jpg
File size: 214.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## mommaplus05

Yeah its hard to see in pic cuz of the camera flash. Lol if u feel frisky u shld turn ur flash off and try natural light. Usually helps to see it better in a pic..:)


----------



## Nataliieexo

I tried that the flash actually helped bring out the line x


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> You might not see its there in real life though x

Was this with smu today? I can't see it but I did on the others ! See what tomorrow brings! Exciting


----------



## Nataliieexo

Third urine on 2 hour hold after a cup of tea lol kinda explains why it is so light x


----------



## crazy84

Hey lovely ladies!! How's it going?! Eek I am loving these tests nataliiee!! Looks very promising!!!
Amanda- my tests are not a sight for sore eyes today!! Hahaha so I won't waste y'all's time with them!! Where are your tests???
Nat-how are you? Have any fun plans this weekend?
Meg- I am super pumped for you!!!! So so exciting! Your lines are amazing!!!! 
Barbs- ivf sounds like a good plan!!! :) I am excited for you to get this journey started!
Ourlilflu- when are you due? My little sister is due in December and I have gone crazy shopping for my nephew!!! Have you started doing any shopping yet?! Alrighty then!! I will pee on some more tests and let you know if it's worth looking at!! Hahaha
If I missed anyone I am sorry and hope you all have a fabulous weekend


----------



## OurLilFlu

Still no hcg? I agree with the flash it kinda throws off the colour but I think there might be something there and a 2 hr diluted hold is def the culprit!


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone, here's my update: so I got my blood results back just now. The clinic says that my number is 58 and the nurse said "a little low" which made me nervous at first, but everything that I'm finding online says that it is perfectly normal. The reason she said that it may be a bit low is because she said she did not know when I ovulated. I think that I am 12 DPO today but even if I was 13, or 14, from what I am finding online thats normal. There really is no right answer right now until I get my results back on Monday and see if the number doubled. Pray for me girls. I can't get excited yet :(. It is a good sign that my test was darker today and both of my tests are darker than the tests I had with my chemical, so I'm trying to be positive.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm only due 3rd week of feb. haven't started buying anything really! Just crafting things for the nursery


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> Hi everyone, here's my update: so I got my blood results back just now. The clinic says that my number is 58 and the nurse said "a little low" which made me nervous at first, but everything that I'm finding online says that it is perfectly normal. The reason she said that it may be a bit low is because she said she did not know when I ovulated. I think that I am 12 DPO today but even if I was 13, or 14, from what I am finding online thats normal. There really is no right answer right now until I get my results back on Monday and see if the number doubled. Pray for me girls. I can't get excited yet :(. It is a good sign that my test was darker today and both of my tests are darker than the tests I had with my chemical, so I'm trying to be positive.

Welll all I can say is I think u can b excited...them tests look wonderful!!! The progression and all...and 58 is good..my last pregnancy I went to doc at 11 dpo and my level was 12! Yes 12!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ashley my am test is on page 736..lol I also took an answer right after this test w no no hold but I got the worst indent I have ever seen..I wnt use answer again! Its shit!


----------



## crazy84

Ahhhhh how did I miss them?! Let me go look!! :):)


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Yay natalie!!! Looks very positive hun! And meg its defo darker!! No worries!! Im sooo happy for u u two!!! Soooo here is my fmu hpt! My edit and my original...lemme know thoughts..im 6-7 dpo today.

Omg I was thinking this was nataliiees test!!Um I totally see that PINK line!!!!! Guess I just didn't read all the way?! Who knows!! But there is a line!!!!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol I can post them indents if u want..they r no joke


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Welll all I can say is I think u can b excited...them tests look wonderful!!! The progression and all...and 58 is good..my last pregnancy I went to doc at 11 dpo and my level was 12! Yes 12!!

Really? That makes me feel better! Thanks


----------



## Petzy

Ashley, Go tweak Amanda's test for us LOL


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Welll all I can say is I think u can b excited...them tests look wonderful!!! The progression and all...and 58 is good..my last pregnancy I went to doc at 11 dpo and my level was 12! Yes 12!!
> 
> Really? That makes me feel better! ThanksClick to expand...

Yeah..docs words was "wow, u are barely pregnant"..lol I took a frer, and it was bfn..put in trash and oulled out nxt am and super faint line..my hcg w one of my kids was 7 at 6-7 dpo..crazy!!! And frer caught that too...


----------



## Nataliieexo

Should i be worried if mine are just around 20miu i could be 11dpo but i think more 12, im going to worry til i get a good line i will go with fmu tomorrow x


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Lol I can post them indents if u want..they r no joke

Well of course!!!!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

I havin trouble gettin the indents to show..but take my word and dnt use the answer..if u do..pay no mind to the white deep Indents they have!


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Lol I can post them indents if u want..they r no joke
> 
> Well of course!!!!!!Click to expand...

Can u see anything on my first signal test?


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Lol I can post them indents if u want..they r no joke
> 
> Well of course!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Can u see anything on my first signal test?Click to expand...

I do mama! FX! Weeeeee


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok this is the same first signal test after its dried .oooo hprrible dye run. .but can still see line? Wth..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131012_122826.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20131012_122809.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Lol I can post them indents if u want..they r no joke
> 
> Well of course!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Can u see anything on my first signal test?Click to expand...

Yes I could see it big time!


----------



## mommaplus05

Well the good news is I have officially peed on all my sticks .lol so I wnt v testin no more til tuesday which is around 9-10dpo...lol may wait til wed though..so far I wld have been broke out in pimples n weird rash on my chest ..so far nice clear skin and shooting pain in left boob..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Amazing how different that test looks when its dry...


----------



## crazy84

Ok these tests that I started using yesterday I have never used before... They are skinny and longer than my other ones.... Can anyone tell me where the line would be?! Here is a pic.... No line there lol just wondering where it would be on this brand! I super tweaked it and everything! Hahahaha eh just 7dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is that one again in color
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131012_123735.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Well the good news is I have officially peed on all my sticks .lol so I wnt v testin no more til tuesday which is around 9-10dpo...lol may wait til wed though..so far I wld have been broke out in pimples n weird rash on my chest ..so far nice clear skin and shooting pain in left boob..lol

Well I still have about 50 tests!! Hahahahahaha so I am sure I will test fmu,smu,and night!! Lol however my optimism is kinda fading away! I only have a week until af! Blah!!!!


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Here is that one again in color

That is a line!!! :)


----------



## mommaplus05

Noo clue but I sure see a line pink second line to the left of control. Weird...which end do u pee on?


----------



## crazy84

That is weird!! The second line should be closer to the white end! Not green...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay for 58... Like you said the range for normal is varied at this point I think 58 is a great number! And really implanting a day different would give you a drastically different number. I'm excited for Mondays number. Definitely preggo by a few days. Just keep thinking its stuck for several days so far to get a 58, only up from here! 

So many tests today! Loving it!


----------



## mommaplus05

50 more tests!! Bahaha u cld pee like 5xs a day!!! Lol im all out!!:(


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Talia :)


----------



## crazy84

Yep I bought them in bulk!! Only like $20 bucks on amazon!!!! :):)


----------



## crazy84

Here it is not tweaked! Haha doesn't have that weird line normal!! I just can't decide if the line would be closer or further from the control with the length of it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Nataliieexo

It looks about right to me i had them x


----------



## natjenson

Ashley I see a line...here it is in b and w...:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## natjenson

And here it is with the warmth pulled through...:thumbup:
I also dotted where the "should " be anyway...and right where the dots are I see a line...I saw befor ei tweeked too :thumbup:


Good luck love.:flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....happy thanksgiving my Canadian friends.:flower:....
Now we are not big on thanksgiving here in the uk but the last few years it has been more highly regarded as an important event.

So I would like to take a moment to do my part here on YOUR thanks giving...:) 

Firstly ....
THANKYOU... For being such wonderful friends.
THANKYOU ....for being undoubtedly thee most understanding women I have ever had the pleasure to meet.even if it was online lol...
THANKYOU ...for NEVER judging me...and allowing me to share my journey with you lovelys...
and 
THANKYOU....for just being you....

Good friends are hard to find these days ESP when your moral is down ...
I really believe alto I had my loss in January (which sux bad ass time) it led me to some wonderful people and I actually ended up gaining sooo much .so thankyou all for being so caring understanding inspirational supportive friendly helpful insightful funny.

Haha I am emotional right now...I'm actually an emotional mess lol...but the good that comes out of it is I have my eyes open to what I got right now and that is you ladies.:hugs:

Now somebody slap me...lol...I have been so tearful all night.lol...happy ,sad, ups and downs...sigh...lol....

Hope your all having a good weekend gals.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Nat what a nice message.
Love to you!!! You're. Amazing.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awww what a sweet message! I'm thankful for this forum, this thread and everyone on it! You're all just too sweet!


----------



## crazy84

Nat you rock!! Thanks for the sweet words to all of us and thanks for the test tweak!! I am thinking that was just an indent line because irl you couldnt see anything!! But we all know I will keep testing!! Lol


----------



## Petzy

Nat thanks for those thoughtful words. I couldn't agree more. You guys have made such a difference in my life. I only wish everyone going through this ttc journey had the same love and support. When I was at the fertility clinic yesterday I was in a small little waiting room by where the blood was drawn and there were several women with me , all on their phones. I wondered what they were doing on their phones ? Messaging their husbands/wives ? Were they on BNB too? Or was I the only one lucky enough to be able to sit there in the company of my supportive friends who totally understand me being there. It was a good feeling. I am very grateful that you are all here and have all
Made this thread your home. Xoxo

And as a side note as you know I woke up at 330 am yesterday. Well I didn't get back to sleep until 1030pm after a family thanksgiving dinner. And now it is 4am and low and behold I just woke up :( why can't I sleep ? I almost feel sick because I am so under slept lol. Going to try now. Xx


----------



## natjenson

Oh dea meg I'm so sorry your having trouble with sleeping.....maybe you should just try and get what sleep you can when you can...your body clock will eventually find it's self again.:hugs: 
If your not up to much today maybe get an mid afternoon nap.:thumbup: :) 

Meg your sooo right about bnb...it's been my lifeline really over the past 10 months.and I am so great full I have you all.:) 

That's quite funny- all the ladies on theere phones lol...iv dropped fb for bnb...
Fb kind of annoys me a little...kind of dos my head in reading about what time the loo was used and reading about constant moaning all the time...
Not only that when I got my bfp last year we desided to only tell close family untill the first scan (@10 wk) but my BFF and my brother opened thier big mouths and announced it on fb.i was so pissed off with them for that.
When it was apparent I was having the loss it couldn't face fb and all the "congrats"
And I certainly couldn't tell people on there about the loss so I just stopped going on there..
Now every now and then I just pop on there and see how EVERBODYS is doing and then just log back out again.i do not post anything on the anymore.
Lol the last time I went on there one of my school friends had posted some old pics of us all at school...I looked like such a goof! Hahaha...

Meg- I was having a bit of a melt down yesterday evening...I felt so strange.

Peter got me alone at his moms and asked me if we can give it one more cycle of PROPPER trying...I explained that our new plan is for the best but he was persistent and went on to point out that he hates to see me so dissapiontment too but that he would respect the new plan next month if it dosnt work out again...
I'm scared to get so invested again now...iv already mentally prepared myself for "stepping back"

Peter wants to give it one more try and then next month if no bfp he will respect what I want in terms of backing off with ttc and do the "ntnp" 
He also promised he would be more supportive and "behave " himself from now on.

So it looks like we are "in" again this month and just see how it goes...I'm very nervous meg...I think I will still stay "relaxed" about it but I worry if I can take another bfn.
I was trying to get myself to a point of it not mattering too much this month if we're were not as invested you know?

So iv already cut my sups right down!....I'm only taking the fish oils- vit c and zinc and a prenatal.
I wasn't going to use the opks either but he insisted I order "one last batch" so I don't stress about fertile period.lol...

I think I'm just going to take one day at a time now and not hope but "go with it" and prepare myself for a bfn.im Just at the point where " why expect anything" 

So when we got home last night I came on bnb to catch up and I walked into the bedroom to get some peace and quiet to read and as I sat on the bed I put the iPad down beside me and I just fell back on the bed and cryed sooooo much.i have ABSOLUTLEY no idea why....well I do - its the thought of compromising with pete knowing we will face another failed cycle.i am scared.:( 
Ok so I may be being really negative about the what's ifs (there I go again lol- what if!) 
But I already knew this journey was going to be a loooong and hard process...hence why we started trying so soon after Harry came along.

So eventually I got to thinking about what I DO have ...looking on the bright side .
And it really helped...
And then when I settled Harry down for bed I went and stood on my balcony to reflect alittle and I saw fireworks in the distance ...I presume it was somebody celebrating something happy.and I thought to myself ...wow how lucky am I that I get to witness this event in the sky (and enjoy a freebie lol) ...
It took me back to the time on news years eve before I got my bfp with Harry ..l realised how I was in the exact same place doing the exact same thing.lol...so I once again made my heartfelt wishes and prayed and I felt happier again.

So wish me luck...I am back in the game again lol...atleast for this one last month anyway lol...after that I need to step back and just have the "normality" back again.


Meg I hope you are ok there my dear...if you feel you cannot get back to sleep ...get your self a nice cup of coffee (don't worry about the caffeine) and a nice early breakfast and maybe take advantage of some net flux...catch a film or something.

Maybe sort through a jewellery pot or paint your nails or try and a new look with your make up?....a few suggestions that are gentle on the tiredness but keeps your mind of worrying ...:) 

Well I hope to be back on later ...I have a tonne of cooking today...I plan to make a nice cottage pie today aswell for dinner..yummy :) 
Have my niece arounfpd this afternoon too..omg mess....that's all she does when she gets he lol...oh well.lol...

Take care meg and I hope you manage to get as much rest as possible love.:) 


Thankyou for listening and reading my super duper post lol...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Heres my frers yesterdays top this mornings bottom its not as dark as i'd hoped to see but it is darker, i'm still so paranoid i have 2 frers left and a digi x
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1381662596777.jpg
File size: 247.5 KB
Views: 16









PicsArt_1381662567149.jpg
File size: 193.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## natjenson

Nat- that's progression love :thumbup: 

Understandably you are going to be worrying bc of your recent chem...try to keep calm love and defo keep your frers for tmr...have you got any ic's?...
Nat this is exciting...you and meg....it's defo gonna be Amanda next...:) 

You take things easy nat ok.:) are you going to the doctors tmr to get bloods...or are you going to leave it a few more days yet?


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have one cheapie lol after the tests run out i will probably stop other than a weekly digi, my doctors dont do bloods until you get booked in at the midwifes i'm not going to go to the doctors or contact the midwifes until next week maybe xxx


----------



## natjenson

Fair enough nat I get that Hun.:thumbup: 

I understand you are scared love - it's a horrible feeling...I suppose none of us will ever really believe a bfp untill we miss a period...then it starts to sink in that it's actually going to happen....the run up to that is very nerve wracking ...
Nat are you late for af yet?...what's your lp again? 14 isn't it?...
Hope your ok Hun try to enjoy your Sunday love.:flower: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Af is due today i have a 12 day lp, i am going to have a chilled out day and wait til tomorrow and see what tomorrows frer says hopefully a darker line if not i will be all panicked xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat thank you for such great words...
You have such a way with them it is a gift !!

As for you and Pete , can I recommend that despite having another go at it this month, that you still try to take a laid back approach? Use the OPK to know when you are ovulating but nothing else. Don't obsess , just do your two supplements , and keep it simple ? That way you are still doing much less than usual. And if no bfp , next month you can pull back even more. What do you think ?

Thanks for your tips for me when I am awake at night. Those are good ideas. I as able to sleep after an hour luckily ... Let's hope it's not a regular occurrence lol. Maybe my nerves will be better after bloods tomorrow if it's good news. Xo


----------



## barbikins

Natalie best of luck. Hope its a sticky bean!!!

Meg & Nat Ive emailed you both. Xo


----------



## Petzy

Natalie that is progression. I know it's so hard After a Chemical. All you can do is test again tomorrow and get bloods done. It is darker so that's a good sign. Some people are slow to progress. Major FX for you Nat. Xoxo


----------



## barbikins

Meg did you test this morning?!
How does DH feel?


----------



## Petzy

On girls here we go. It's darker again right ? It's actually a bit darker than control line now. I am so nervous for tomorrow's blood.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg did you test this morning?!
> How does DH feel?

He is good. We are both nervous lol. Can't wait till second draw is done ugh Can't relax.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you i'm so nervous but im not cramping this time maybe a positive thing? I cramped alot from the first day of my positive last time. I am using smu so its longer to wait to test. I have to wait for my frers to come in the post tomorrow so thats around 11am i hope the postys on time lol xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thats deffo progression :D its looking great, are you using fmu? Xx


----------



## Petzy

Yep fmu. I peed at 4am and then tested at 7am so a 4 hour hold. I guess you could call it smu then ?


----------



## barbikins

Meg you got this one in the bag.
Congrats xoxox


----------



## crazy84

Meg those tests are blaring now with color!!!! Awesome!!! I say no worries at all!!!!
Nataliiee your tests are looking good too!! Definitely progression!!
Amanda- any tests??
Well I got all my normal af symptoms last night they normally start a few days before! So I decided to stop wasting tests until next cycle!! Booooooooooo af should be here Thursday or Friday!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Here it is with todays dried its actually good progression lol x
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1381674593077.jpg
File size: 176 KB
Views: 18


----------



## barbikins

Natalie looks good. Congratulations!
When do you plan to get bloods drawn??


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks and i am going to hold off for a bit. My doctors dont take bloods they dont do anything with you at all until you see a midwife at 8 weeks so i am hoping if i see the doctor that took care of me during the chemical will take bloods i have set myself a goal it was 16dpo i started bleeding with the chemical so i am going to take it day by day and will probably feel better with test progression and making it past then x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay you guys!! Meg your progression is great! I hope that's some much needed reassurance! Equal to the control or darker than at this point is great! As for sleep, try hypnotherapy! I have an app on my iPhone for when I can't sleep, usually I'm out within 5 minutes it's called relax and sleep well!
Natalie, I see lines on all of them hopefully they darken up nicely! See if you doc will draw hcg, I had to fight with mine but doesn't hurt to ask! 
Nat, glad to see Peter is on board for this month but agree and say keep it simple! 

Can't wait to see what other tests the day brings!


----------



## mommaplus05

Looks good natalie .! And meg those line cldnt look any better!! That is sooooo beautiful!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Natalie, how many dpo are u now?


----------



## Nataliieexo

12-13 i think more like 13 though.


----------



## Nataliieexo

When doing.smu do you drink anything between i usually have a cup of tea and a few sips of water and a two hour hold lol x


----------



## mommaplus05

No I wldnt drink anything between.


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...cd4 here...I guess we're back in the game again...pete wants to give it one more cycle and then back off like I wanted to this cycle...ntnp is what I really wanted to do but he has twisted my arm lol...
But...
I won't be getting too into it!....I'm still going to be more relaxed about this...
No ss...only taking a couple of supps now and I will be doing opks...but I'm not obsessing anymore...I can't effort to well being wise.
If it's another bfn this month then I will backing off even more...no prevention but going with the flow and that's all.:) 

Natalie...this is great you and meg can be bump buddies...Yaye...
So it's just me Amanda (not for long tho -your next mrs! Lol). And Ashley left....:) 
We need some newbies...lol...
How are well today then ladies good I hope.:thumbup: 

Well I'm off to make some more yummy pies...be back again later.:) 


:) :) :) xxx Natalie...


----------



## crazy84

Alright girls I couldn't hold off! Lol here is my bfn tweaked and I will post not tweaked as well!! Lol I really should just hole off blah!!!!! Eh it gives us something to look at!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crazy84

Not tweaked!! Hahahaha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommaplus05

Awww craxy..give it time..lol I hope I didnt blow my chances..had a bit much to drink last night..lol but boy it sure was a blast!!!


----------



## crazy84

I am glad you had a good time!! We deserve it after all we put ourselves through!! And I am ok with it!! Just try again next month!! Gotta try to stay positive!!! This will be my 8th cycle next go around!! I seriously think that dang Mirena screwed stuff up!! May try soy this next cycle!! :) 
Have you tested Amanda?!?!? Oh crap your out huh?!


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> I am glad you had a good time!! We deserve it after all we put ourselves through!! And I am ok with it!! Just try again next month!! Gotta try to stay positive!!! This will be my 8th cycle next go around!! I seriously think that dang Mirena screwed stuff up!! May try soy this next cycle!! :)
> Have you tested Amanda?!?!? Oh crap your out huh?!

Yeah im outta tests..lol seems I gota take mom to doc in am so I pick sum more up then..:)


----------



## mommaplus05

Ashley, anyone know aboyt drinkin in the tww? Like really? I had prolly 5 beers, 2 shots last night..not heavy shots just sex on the beach..lol so wat ya think? I didnt feel totally wasted..just felt really good..lol I avoided all hard liquor. Im gona test again prolly tomorrow or tues..aft er I pick more up


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Ashley, anyone know aboyt drinkin in the tww? Like really? I had prolly 5 beers, 2 shots last night..not heavy shots just sex on the beach..lol so wat ya think? I didnt feel totally wasted..just felt really good..lol I avoided all hard liquor. Im gona test again prolly tomorrow or tues..aft er I pick more up

I have always heard you can drink until it's pink! I mean think about how many people probably got pregnant on drunk nights!!! I wouldn't worry too much! It's not like you stay drunk! You just had a night of fun!!!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies just popped in to see how you were all doing! Still rooting for you all!!

omg petzy congrats eeeek!! how exciting! you really deserve it after all this time ((hugs))

hope everyone is ok its a hurrendous rollercoaser :( but stay strong eventually when you least expect it it will happen xxx


----------



## natjenson

Thankyou nimbec :flower: 
How are you and baby Harry?....good I hope love.:) 
I can't believe he is 7months already...that's gone really quick.lol..
I bet he is fully on the move around now.its where the real hard work begins eh....:) 

Great new about meg isn't it.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ahhh I shouldn't worry too much Amanda...at least you had fun love.:) 

On another note...I got my feeling about you today....YOUR NEXT!....bfp is coming ...I can just tell.lol...

:) :) :) x


----------



## natjenson

Nat how you holding up there love.
Good I hope.:thumbup: ....try not to be worrying ok.:) 
I know that's bound to be hard for you ...but try ok Hun.:)

It's just the not knowing isn't it...verrrrrry frustrating huh.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm ok its frustrating but i'll be ok hopefully the postman isnt late with my tests or there will be a big accident holding in for so long. I'm having a cup of tea in the morning i cant do without x


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I'm ok its frustrating but i'll be ok hopefully the postman isnt late with my tests or there will be a big accident holding in for so long. I'm having a cup of tea in the morning i cant do without x

Nat you can always save you pee if you HAVE to go....he he I know what's like...when you gotta go - you gotta go right.
Right I'm and sending positive vibes to mr posts for ya so he turns up in time or earlier lol...

Glad your ok love.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

You do i cant hold thats why my holds are always 2 hours max lol tomorrow trying from 7am til 11 if the postys on time if not i will have to just pee and keep it til he does show lol didnt know you were allowed to do that haha i will sqeeze my morning cuppa in, i might only drink half to save my bladder lol xxx


----------



## Petzy

Amanda! Drink till it's pink. Last Sunday I drank an entire bottle of wine to myself when we had a family dinner lmao so there you have it ! Unusually ease up a bit around the time AF is due. That's about it !

Nimbec so good to hear from you! Hope you and baby are great xx


----------



## Petzy

Natalie I definitely avoided a morning drink until after I peed to be safe! And I didn't drink much before bed to try and help with that! I can definitely see progression in your tests. Are the ones tomorrow FRER or cheapie? I only used one cheapie a few days ago and it was junk. FRER is the way to go. I still have 2 so ill prob do another one before my bloods tomorrow morning To ease my mind


----------



## natjenson

Girls...lol I haven't heard this one before...drink till it's pink...what does it mean?...:) xxx


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Yay you guys!! Meg your progression is great! I hope that's some much needed reassurance! Equal to the control or darker than at this point is great! As for sleep, try hypnotherapy! I have an app on my iPhone for when I can't sleep, usually I'm out within 5 minutes it's called relax and sleep well!
> Natalie, I see lines on all of them hopefully they darken up nicely! See if you doc will draw hcg, I had to fight with mine but doesn't hurt to ask!
> Nat, glad to see Peter is on board for this month but agree and say keep it simple!
> 
> Can't wait to see what other tests the day brings!

Thanks Talia, fingers crossed for tomorrow. Thanks for the sleep tip too!! That is crazy you had to fight with your doctor bring in Canada and all..... I know I am private care right now with fertility clinic but I am sure my own doctor would have been good about it. So strange.


----------



## nimbec

Thanks everyone its good to hear from you all - positive vibes for the bfp's! fx for you all & sending lots of baby dust! 

ps i gave up drink, sugar,caffene for 5 months still no bfp i was back on the lot when i got mine lol! Definately keep doing the things you enjoy otherwise you will become very down xx


----------



## crazy84

:):)


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Ahhh I shouldn't worry too much Amanda...at least you had fun love.:)
> 
> On another note...I got my feeling about you today....YOUR NEXT!....bfp is coming ...I can just tell.lol...
> 
> :) :) :) x

yay...I hope ur right!!! Wld b great!! I dnt know y but I really just dnt feel anything this cycle..no symptoms of pg or af. Lol weird shooting pains in left breast that I have never felt before..other than that noda!! Lol im crossin though for sure.. I hope this cycle goes well for u as well...:) fx for us!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I will try not to have my cup of tea lol that will be hard i cant function without it haha i am peeing loads tonight so holding is gona be hard lol


----------



## Petzy

Haha go for it then ! Try smu maybe ?


----------



## natjenson

Good luck natalieeee...iv got my fingers crossed for you that them lines are nice and bright by the morning,...ha ha you just like me...I just love my flipping tea.if someone told me that tea is running out in the world i would just cry.lol...
I need my tea.im a tea freak!. Haha...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Meg good luck with your beta tmr too...:flower: .... I recon you gonna come back with a nice big number like....160 plus....

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Meg good luck with your beta tmr too...:flower: .... I recon you gonna come back with a nice big number like....160 plus....
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Oh Nat I hope so. Neds to be 116 or higher since it was 58 I guess.


----------



## mommaplus05

Good luck tomorrow meg!!! Hopeing for beautiful numbers for u!!! Fx for u sooo mch!


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Amanda. FX for you too and Nats latest premonition! lol xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Sooo long day .very tired..possible minor hangover. Lol ooopsie..haha left house at 5 had dinner and didnt get home til 1:30am..whewww so much fun..dinner dancing drinks..ahhhh..lol soo I had minor bouts of slught nausea this eve..but now its gona and I neeeeeed hot wings like sumthin serious..not even jokin..like thinkin bout a 45 min drive to get sum..haha mmmmm sounds soooo delish!! Lol I have to take my mom to doc in am..her apt is at like 10am so I bet I b home by 1or so and will have my bladder emptied on one or more sticks!! Haha..have great night everyone..my all time fav series 4 of walking dead airs this eve and I am stoked!! Loooove that series!!


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Sooo long day .very tired..possible minor hangover. Lol ooopsie..haha left house at 5 had dinner and didnt get home til 1:30am..whewww so much fun..dinner dancing drinks..ahhhh..lol soo I had minor bouts of slught nausea this eve..but now its gona and I neeeeeed hot wings like sumthin serious..not even jokin..like thinkin bout a 45 min drive to get sum..haha mmmmm sounds soooo delish!! Lol I have to take my mom to doc in am..her apt is at like 10am so I bet I b home by 1or so and will have my bladder emptied on one or more sticks!! Haha..have great night everyone..my all time fav series 4 of walking dead airs this eve and I am stoked!! Loooove that series!!

Ahhhh I am counting down the minutes for it to start!!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## Petzy

Same here ! Can't wait haha


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol. Heck yeah to the walking dead fans!!


----------



## crazy84

Well I just ordered some clear blue digi ovulation tests!! Woohoo! I will be prepared and ready to go next cycle!!! I should start Thursday so they should be here just in time!! :):)


----------



## Petzy

FML it's 230am. Can't sleep. Need to get up for the clinic in 5 hours. Ahhhhhhh


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm up too lol try the hypno! I swear!


----------



## Petzy

LOL dammit Talia too funny. Although you are a couple hours behind me lol


----------



## natjenson

Page refresh- page refresh -page refresh.......stalking lol.....can't wait for your results meg...Yaye...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nat??. Progression? Anything love?.....:) 
Rooting for you nat.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Slow progression? X
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1381745584797.jpg
File size: 175.6 KB
Views: 14









PicsArt_1381745544673.jpg
File size: 183.4 KB
Views: 16









PicsArt_1381745516653.jpg
File size: 166.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Slow progression? X

Eeeek nat.:happydance: it is a progression tho.
Some people do progress slowly...it's looking really good nat.:thumbup:
Wow this is very exciting.:happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thats true i wish it was blazing pink my mind would be at ease then i figure my hcg should be 40 if i got a line on saturday on a 20miu? X


----------



## natjenson

Nat just a thought....I'm think that bc you recently came of the bcp...that maybe your lp is still shorter than it should be ...it can take up to 6months do for your cycle to reset itself...so with your lp being shorter than it might be at that point right now you are only getting the lighter lines for now..
Say you had a lp of 14/15 .... You would only just be finding out now if you only just tested...so that would be a except able line right -then you would see the progression from there onwards....

I recon give it till the end of the week and them lines will be blaring nat.

And nat if a 20 is picking it up that's good news all round...that means your hgc is higher than you think love...I would be tempted to do a digi now...but that's totally up to you.
What is the miu on your digi? Do you know.?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Oh and nat...sometimes our metabolism can affect how fast the hgc can rise...
Do you have a slow metabolism...I do and it sucks...first thing in the morning I am such a moron bahahahaha...it takes me ages to wake my brain up .lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Top cheapie from friday tweeked, todays tweeked in the middle and it in normal at the bottom x
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1381747252672.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Nataliieexo

My digi is 25miu but i am going to save that til next week so i can see 2-3 hopefully, and my metabolism is slow it takes me ages to wake up in the morning aswell, i will eagerly await my frer result tomorrow i reckon i will be able to buy frer out of business this week lol xxx


----------



## natjenson

Yes there looking good nat.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Af type cramps started in moddle of night. Ugghh wth..if af starts today that means I o ed on first day of o pains..weird.. it really feels like its comin..


----------



## natjenson

Amanda...could be implantation.fx :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow natalie..I totally see the progression.....yay. lookin good. When r u gona try to get into doc?


----------



## mommaplus05

U think nat? I have it dwn that af isnt suppose to come for another 6 days. Thats on my 26 day cycle and the day I believe I had o. Cld it b?


----------



## mommaplus05

So I am 8 dpo and prayin that this is not af comin..its just way to early..that wld make this last cycle like 20-21 days..not kewl


----------



## Nataliieexo

According to the website i used to calculate a due date i am 3wks6days and EDD is 24/6/14 man thats early x


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am going to wait a week or so yet before going to the doctors they wont do anything about it anyways x


----------



## mommaplus05

I agree w nat..if a 20miu is pickin up then I too wld try a digi...


----------



## natjenson

Yeah Amanda...I would say this is perfect timing for implantation cramping...MAJOUR fingers crossed for you love ...

Haha all my predictions are coming true...lol

I said meg 
Then I said nat 
Then I said you....
This is sooo cool if all three come true...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Yeah Amanda...I would say this is perfect timing for implantation cramping...MAJOUR fingers crossed for you love ...
> 
> Haha all my predictions are coming true...lol
> 
> I said meg
> Then I said nat
> Then I said you....
> This is sooo cool if all three come true...
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Im am sooo hoping u r right nat. (Tmi) but after bm I have quite a bit a yellowish ewcm? Wat the heck? Still cramping and feels just like af..im mean no different..I keep goin to the loo ckin for bleeding...and my boobs just ache..thats the only thing that I dnt usually have w af..my boobs like never hurt..idk..just gona wait the day..if its af she will b here within a few hrs cuz normally I cramp through night and she arrives before noonish. Lol so I just waitin..hopefully cramps subside..I dnt know now if I shld buy another hpt while in town or not..u think I shpd get one? Or wld it b a waste? Ohhh im so torn right now..:(


----------



## Petzy

Nat today's is darker so as long as that's happening its a good sign ! Really hopeful for you hun. I've seen lots of people on here who don't progress much more than that and go on to have healthy pregnancies so everyone is different! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Petzy

Amanda, that would be really short cycle. If you're cramping right now that you could sign. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Petzy

Sorry about any typos girls, I am using voice texting right now LOL


----------



## Petzy

Okay well I just went to the clinic so fingers crossed it will probably be a couple of hours at least.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Heres a pic of yesterdays and this mornings dried, another positive i guess is todays is darker than the frers i took with my chemical x
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1381753381824.jpg
File size: 169.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm taking off my ovulation ticker....but im not replacing it with a pregnancy ticker just yet, meg have you worked out a EDD and how many weeks&days you would be? X


----------



## mommaplus05

Natalie I can totally see the progression in ur frer...looks so promising..wish u cld getvinto a clinic somewere n see wat ur numbers are..I really really think u oed or implanted late...hence the still semi light lines..ashley....were r ur tests??? I need to see them..I have nothing to pee on so u gota pee for me..


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I'm taking off my ovulation ticker....but im not replacing it with a pregnancy ticker just yet, meg have you worked out a EDD and how many weeks&days you would be? X

I did. I think i would be 4 weeks exactly today or maybe 4+1. EDD June 22,2014. If it's real that is !! Bahhh

I'll add a ticker if it's good news.


----------



## mommaplus05

U know, many woman hope for implantation cramps, as for me, I wnt say its kewl..hard to tell between them and way early af..im sooo not liking this crap..has me soo upset and confused. Lol I wld rather feel nuttin and just obsess til af due..:( booo


----------



## mommaplus05

Awww so excitong meg!!! Cant wait to hear ur results..yay!!! Lmao..I always calculate my edd each cycle..lol based on lmp. If I was to concieved this past cycle my edd wld b july 30th!! Whewww hot hot hot! Lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Im estimated 2 days behind you i really do think its real for you, did you take a test today or just waiting for numbers, i hope they are good and dont take long to get then to you x


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm thinking late implantaion i am so sure of when i o'd, i'm dying to see tomorrows test lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

I wish i could get bloods done the uk sucks for early pregnancy they don't do anything for you my doctors doesn't even give you a blood test in the doctors room they send your pee off i only got a blood test with the chemical because they needed a definite answer, where you ladies come from do they do scans before 12 weeks? you only get a early scan here if you are unsure of dates or a emergency i am temped to say i am unsure of dates so i get a early one lol no that would be bad it wouldnt go in my favor if the dates were off x


----------



## mommaplus05

We get early scand dwn here..I had sooo many ultrasound w my previous...suks were ur at..:( sooo I must say omg...my boobs r really killin me!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I need to pack my stuff and move to the US lol i have no symptoms other than eating like a pig haha x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Actually i do have a.symptom i cant be bothered to do anything and i am so hot its not helping me motivate lol got chicken curry to make and i am just sat on my butt saying i need to do it but not moving to do it lol x


----------



## Petzy

Yeah we get bloods right away usually but not all doctors do a second draw to see if the number doubled. My pregnant friend only had one blood test. But if you ask for another they will probably give you one. And we get first scan around 8-10 weeks I think and then 2 more if it's a regular pregnancy. However because I am with a private clinic the care is even better. They do two blood draws 48 hours apart and you get the results within a few hours which is amazing. My clinic does all first trimester care and you get extra ultrasounds and appointments too. It's a nice bonus. But once first trimester is done they will refer you to an OBGYN or your family doctor if they deliver babies. Or a midwife if you choose that route. I have no idea what I will do / waiting for confirmation before making decisions.


----------



## Petzy

Symptom wise I have had cramping for three days. Feels somewhat like AF but other times it feels significantly different. And my boobs are sore now too but again different than usual. Also trouble sleeping hahah but that's it so far. Absence of bleeding of any kind too.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh man i want early scans lol if i keep on being paranoid like i am they wont have a lot of choice or its not going to be healthy for me, i had cramps the first time not this time though, i may ring my doctor on wednesday when shes in and ask if theres any way she can do a blood test.


----------



## mommaplus05

Heck natalie..anyway she cld do bloods today?? Idk make up somethin..lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Shes not in until wednesday she was so nice to me during my chemical i'd rather have her deal with me than the other doctors i have seen.


----------



## natjenson

Amanda...your cm and sore bbs and cramping sound VERY promising.:thumbup: 

Nat....sounds like implanted late...and your plan for Wednesday is great :) 

Meg ....good luck...I won't be back on here now for 3 hrs so I will be last to know your numbers lol...oh :dohh: lol...

Back soo ladies...off for a nice yummiest roast down a nice quiet secluded area...called the lynham inn....roast beef here I come baby...:) 


Oh amnda...test test test...lol...altho It may be too early Yet lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Haha nat i had two sunday dinners yesterday with oh i just felt hungry all day it was bad lol x


----------



## natjenson

Ashley...I feel kind of bad that I have not included you in my predictions....nothing personal love lol...just I have a funny feeling its our turn next cycle...maybe WE will be bump buddies eh lol...lets hope so...how long have you been taking to soy for?...what's the intentions of soy for you?....is it the isoflavons one...I nearly took that one a few cycles ago...


Back later ladies...I have a beefy date to attend.bahahahahaha.


----------



## natjenson

he he look at us all checking in for meg and nats tests.....go girlys ....woop woops.lol

This is so exciting. I love it. :wohoo:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Morning ladies!! 
Meg, can't wait to see the results and if you're even considering a midwife you should get a hold of a couple to make sure you get one, I highly recommend a midwife over an OB :) I love mine and I know how hectic OBs are and chances are you'll have someone you never met deliver. Pm me if you want more info, I could talk for days! 

Amanda, I'm pretty sure I had a bit of yellow cm but I'm not sure cuz I didn't write it down in FF. but 8-9 dpo is the most common days for implantation so we might be nailing down nats premonition!! 

Natalie, that progression is definitely apparent, hopefully it really darkens up for ya, I agree with maybe the late implantation! 

Can't wait to be like Nat and refresh refresh refresh!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well i have 3 frers left so im hoping before i run out there are 2 lines more a less the same colour.


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> Ashley...I feel kind of bad that I have not included you in my predictions....nothing personal love lol...just I have a funny feeling its our turn next cycle...maybe WE will be bump buddies eh lol...lets hope so...how long have you been taking to soy for?...what's the intentions of soy for you?....is it the isoflavons one...I nearly took that one a few cycles ago...
> 
> 
> Back later ladies...I have a beefy date to attend.bahahahahaha.

Hey Nat!! I feel good for us this coming cycle too!! :) I am super excited about my digi ov tests!! :) I tried to take soy one cycle a few cycles back! I only forgot one day!! It gave me great cm!!! But I only tried it that one time! Yeah it would be the soy iso! I am just hoping for better ovulation or maybe better quality egg!! I am not sure that I will take it though!! What cd are you? Thursday should be cd 1 for me!! I totally feel it coming!!


----------



## crazy84

Amanda I can't wait to see your test!!!!!


----------



## crazy84

Natalie and Meg!! Y'all's test look great! I am so happy and excited for y'all!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I think if all turns out ok i will be booking a private scan at 7 weeks i havent got the patience lol i still cant believe this was the result of last bd 2-3 days prior to ovulation and theres me the other cycle like a mad woman adement we had to do it every fertile day i drank from 2 days before ovultion until 4dpo aswell lol x


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Natalie and Meg!! Y'all's test look great! I am so happy and excited for y'all!!

Ashley have u tested agin?? U really shld..if af hasnt started then ur not out!


----------



## mommaplus05

I am in town now..lol waitin on mom..I done got my tests..lol I got 2 answers..boo but they was a lil cueaper..there pink dye 5 days sooner..a 8-9dpo bfp is not unheard of so I may get somethin. Unless of course today is implantation then it may b tomorrow or nxt day before I see a line..but anywho I got the answer and two first signal..sooooo I guess we shall see when I get home..fingers crossed I see any hope of pink. Lol ashley go pee on a stick woman! Im soo excited for u natalie and meg...still waitin on those bcg numbers??? Im lookin..


----------



## mommaplus05

Natalie.. u shld post all ur frers..


----------



## Nataliieexo

The ones i posted this morning are them all i only have the 3 so far x


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Natalie and Meg!! Y'all's test look great! I am so happy and excited for y'all!!
> 
> Ashley have u tested agin?? U really shld..if af hasnt started then ur not out!Click to expand...

Oh it's definitely coming!! Lol my body is totally setting up for it!! Boo!! It's ok though!! Spent 35$ on opks so at least I will get to use those suckers! Hahaha :)
I can't wait for you to get home and test!!! :):):):)


----------



## Petzy

Hey girls, well my numbers more than doubled apparently it's in the 130's somewhere which the nurse said was great. However because I went in so early for my first blood they will actually do a third draw lol. So I go back in two days for my last one. But so far so good right?! It's crazy ..... I can't believe it. Can't help but feel anxious about another draw but hopefully it will be fine. I guess I won't complain about extra reassurance since Natalie can't even get a first draw yet! So frustrating 

DH and I are both kind of in shock lol. But happy !!! Beyond happy


----------



## barbikins

Great news Meg! Xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Great news Meg! Xo

Thanks Barbs xo miss your sass around here but our UK girls are doing a good job haha


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thats great meg take advantage of the third draw i would, i bet my doctor is awkward but i will try and get one, what excuses can i make to help me get one? lol x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay great number meg! I'm sure the third draw will be fine! So exciting!!


----------



## Petzy

Thanks! Finally figured out the ticker too...crazy.

Natalie - you are on the NHS right? So can't you just ask for it? I know sometimes my doc doesn't love to do everything I want but I always persist and she always gives in lol...


----------



## Nataliieexo

I can ask its just weather she will do it haha i just thought maybe if i had a good reason behind it, it might help lol


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I can ask its just weather she will do it haha i just thought maybe if i had a good reason behind it, it might help lol

Well surely you can say that you had a chemical before and need some reassurance things are progressing. That should be enough!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I was hoping that would work, i am ringing first thing on Wednesday morning and asking to speak to her as soon as possible or i might ring tomorrow and leave a message to ask her to call me.


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I was hoping that would work, i am ringing first thing on Wednesday morning and asking to speak to her as soon as possible or i might ring tomorrow and leave a message to ask her to call me.

Really excited to see your progression.. when is AF due?


----------



## Nataliieexo

Af was due yesterday i think i was still confused with the lp thing i think i had a 12 day lp last cycle so it was either saturday or sunday it was due. To be honest with the chemical i felt a bit judged for testing early because the doctors i saw when i went to have the pregnancy confirmed said it was early for testing and i was told people usually dont know they had a chemical because they dont test early. Thats why i was going to wait another week to make sure before i went to the doctors and the tests they have are much higher in sensitivity.


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohhhh such fantastic news megs!!! Soo happy..and natalie I sure hope u get in to doc...ashley srry af seems to b comin..I wld test anyways..lol u never know..well I am home and I peed on my answer test..here it is...I see line just not sure if its really pink? Hmmm
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131014_124044.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 9









IMG_20131014_123816.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh and I am somewere between 7-9 dpo...


----------



## Nataliieexo

i see a line i'm not sure if its pink though, when did it come up?


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Ohhhh such fantastic news megs!!! Soo happy..and natalie I sure hope u get in to doc...ashley srry af seems to b comin..I wld test anyways..lol u never know..well I am home and I peed on my answer test..here it is...I see line just not sure if its really pink? Hmmm

Totally see that line!!!! Yay!!! Hope you bought more for tomorrow!!!! Eeeek!!! So exciting! What an awesome turn out for our thread this month!!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

I took pink at around 2 min maybe 3..lol I took phone in bathroom w me to snap pic straight away. Haha


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is an invert. Im gona do another 2 hr hold and take another brand. Gona take the first signal
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131014_130650.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nataliieexo

Here you go ladies i wanted to pee on something so here it is 1 hour hold with non concentrated wee lol x
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1381773930416.jpg
File size: 194.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow the invert is clear wen I see but on gere it suks..loo


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> Here you go ladies i wanted to pee on something so here it is 1 hour hold with non concentrated wee lol x

Yayayayay natalie!!!! How freeekin awsome!!! Soooooo excited for u!! Damn this thread is bumpin this time around!!


----------



## mommaplus05

My memory sux!! Lol so how many dpo are u???


----------



## Nataliieexo

13-14dpo hoping to see darker frer lines tomorrow.


----------



## natjenson

Wow this is crazy...all my premonitions are coming true haha...

Meg...:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: .......

This is amaizballs......MASIVEVO congratualtions to you and hubby love....soo soo happy for you meg...tears are welling up here ...lol...
And wowzers sexy momma pic too :thumbup: 
And also loving seeing that ticker too...Yaye soooo freaking happy for you meg.

Well ladies...it's just me left now by the looks of it! Lol...I bet get my but in the bedroom and get trying bahahaha...
...gawsh I can't believe it...I guess my pic of the bucket of baby dust has done the trick...I must have a lucky flare about me....feel free to give some back here ladies bahahaha...

Well my beef was finger licking good...I even treated myself to some cake agpfter my dinner...yummyyyyyy.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Yeah nat...congratulations love...:wohoo: ......

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I still cant get excited i saw those words with the chemical i will probably be ecstatic if i get to see a 2-3....now fingers crossed for darker pink lines tomorrow x


----------



## natjenson

Yes MAJOUR fingers crossed here nat.:flower: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

i still dont have the nerve to tell oh yet i'm too scared i dont want him to be hurt by another chemical, me on the otherhand its kinda my own fault for testing early :/ i was thinking more like telling him at 6 weeks if i make it but thats a whole two weeks away i feel horrible keeping it from him x


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Yeah nat...congratulations love...:wohoo: ......
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Ur not alone yet mrs nat!! Seems ashley thinkin af on way and I am still not confinced..lol until I see a blazing bfp I am still not there. Lol seems time is goin sooooo slow this cycle..im gona pee on another brand in just a bit..lol then I will have two left..one for fmu tomorrow..10dpo then one for fmu on 11 dpo...if I dnt see suuuumpin by 11dpo then I b sure im out cuz I know I didnt o after that..maybe before but not after..(I peed on a friends opk to see that the lh was gone) sooo idk...lol


----------



## crazy84

Oh I am sure!! Nat you will not be alone!!! My back is killing me...I am tired as can be...my boobs are super sore...and it's a little bubbly..gurgly..lmao down there!! Af is most definitely on her way!! Damn it! Hahahahahaha hopefully all the good vibes will run into our next cycles!!!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow Amanda I see a line it looked a little crooked but the invert shows it well and I'm pretty sure it has colour! 

Love the ticker meg! It's seems like forever since I was seed sized!! Love seeing preggo tickers!! 

Natalie, I had to bug my doc about the quantitative hcg, she was dumb about it said the lab would do the pee year but then only gave me a blood req... Either way just ask its not like they're not covered


----------



## natjenson

Ahhh lovely words Amanda <3 thankyou...

Lol I know my time will come as will your and Ashley's too...good luck with your test later Hun.:thumbup: ....bfp Alishuss on here isn't it lol...:happydance: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohhh and nat..one more thing...I have sent u some oooober dust darlin!! I have never quit. U shld look up lunear fertility ...very interesting stuff. Talks about fertility based on the positio n of moon..I went deeper into the astological side of it as well..very kewl stuff...:)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Now my whole debate about telling oh...on saturday night he wanted to go out for a drink i stuck my heels in made myself sound like a hermit and said i didn't want to go out, if i don't say anything until 6 weeks how am i going to avoid drinking for two weekends and i'm not keen on bd'ing this early either. He also said i should take a test on saturday and i said oh maybe next week he said your due on soon, so i said yeah sometime next week (meaning this week) i had already told him i was due sunday as i told him i needed to buy tampons and hes going to notice i'm late, i've got myself in a right pickle lol x


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow..I just noticed my nxt cycle is cycle 10 of ttc...wow..time has flown by..w previous pregnancy it reallyoreallyonly took 2 cycles after stoppin bc..weird how bodys and fertility changes..ugghhh..shattty!!


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Now my whole debate about telling oh...on saturday night he wanted to go out for a drink i stuck my heels in made myself sound like a hermit and said i didn't want to go out, if i don't say anything until 6 weeks how am i going to avoid drinking for two weekends and i'm not keen on bd'ing this early either. He also said i should take a test on saturday and i said oh maybe next week he said your due on soon, so i said yeah sometime next week (meaning this week) i had already told him i was due sunday as i told him i needed to buy tampons and hes going to notice i'm late, i've got myself in a right pickle lol x

Oooh yeah that is a pickle and a half nat lol...
Well can you pull a sicky and blame the lateness on that lol...maybe he may fall for it so you can supprise him...if he does some how find out then you can explain to him you didn't want him to get hurt love.:thumbup:

:) :) :)


----------



## natjenson

Amanda...how do I look the luner stuff up? Where do I go? Is the a website...

Re: 10 months gone by already and how our fertillity changes....it's our flaming age...grrrrrr lmao...
I am panicking I am 33 in 12 wks...uh ohhhhhh....noooooooo lol...
My eggs are diminishing as I speak! Grrrrr lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> Now my whole debate about telling oh...on saturday night he wanted to go out for a drink i stuck my heels in made myself sound like a hermit and said i didn't want to go out, if i don't say anything until 6 weeks how am i going to avoid drinking for two weekends and i'm not keen on bd'ing this early either. He also said i should take a test on saturday and i said oh maybe next week he said your due on soon, so i said yeah sometime next week (meaning this week) i had already told him i was due sunday as i told him i needed to buy tampons and hes going to notice i'm late, i've got myself in a right pickle lol x

I never telly dh anything..lol he has no clue wenni test or when im due..also, he is supportive. I can understand ur fear of telling him completely. Worrying about his feelings and all..but I wld say tell him. "If" (fx this one is beautifally sticky) it were to end in chemical, I think u and him made it together and shld b there to support eachother. U definately have all of us, but im sure the support of ur husband wld b needed..not to mention the added stress on u tryin to keep him from him until then. U know? But its really all what u are more comfortable with. Hang in there girl and stay hopefull....im sure u r scared but try to hold on to faith and statistics a bit. What really are the chances of two chemicals back to back? I know many many woman have several throughout there life but back to back? Idk..just keep ur chin up ur test progression is looking great!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I hope i can throw him off i want to suprise him with two dark double lines but it would have to be a cheapie he knows i would use a cheapie first lol i could maybe tell him next friday surely they will be dark by then, this weekend i will just say i have been feeling really ill and say i got the dates mixed up and i'm due on monday that might be why and then when we get to monday i will say i promise we will test on friday and i will be 5+4ish xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Amanda...how do I look the luner stuff up? Where do I go? Is the a website...
> 
> Re: 10 months gone by already and how our fertillity changes....it's our flaming age...grrrrrr lmao...
> I am panicking I am 33 in 12 wks...uh ohhhhhh....noooooooo lol...
> My eggs are diminishing as I speak! Grrrrr lol
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Ok nat now u cant talk bout ur diminishing eggs..lmao..im ur age!!! Hahaha..we got keep telling ourselfs we r young puppies. Hell we both hot right!??? Haha


----------



## mommaplus05

I have searched sooo many sights..lol try to just google lunear fertility or astrological fertility..a bunch shld come up...


----------



## mommaplus05

Talks about fertility not just based on ovulation but planetary set tup based on ur bday. And sun sign n stuff..also that many woman have two ovulations...one is chemical and one is set off by the position on moon and stars...very very in triguing...I followed mine this past month..just so happend that my o day(according to chart) also fell on my lunear fertility chart. I was suppost to dtd before the new moon and shall concieve a girl. Who knows. But I will try anything once(or twice) haha


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Amanda...how do I look the luner stuff up? Where do I go? Is the a website...
> 
> Re: 10 months gone by already and how our fertillity changes....it's our flaming age...grrrrrr lmao...
> I am panicking I am 33 in 12 wks...uh ohhhhhh....noooooooo lol...
> My eggs are diminishing as I speak! Grrrrr lol
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Ok nat now u cant talk bout ur diminishing eggs..lmao..im ur age!!! Hahaha..we got keep telling ourselfs we r young puppies. Hell we both hot right!??? HahaClick to expand...

Ok no talk of that then oooops lol...yep we are delishuss young pups and our eggs are our friends lol...:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Haha


----------



## crazy84

Amanda- how much longer until the next test?!?! Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol I thinknim gona wait for fmu. Lol


----------



## crazy84

Lol ok ok I don't blame you!!


----------



## natjenson

Test test test ha ha 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Here you go ladies i wanted to pee on something so here it is 1 hour hold with non concentrated wee lol x

Yeah!!!!!!!! Congrats Nat !!! So amazing. Can't wait till you can get to the doctors xo


----------



## Petzy

Girls I have terrible reception at the
Cottage for thanksgiving with my in laws. But I wanted to say I am getting great vibes from this forum I feel a bfp frenzy coming ! Excited for everyone xoxoxo


----------



## Nataliieexo

For some reason i'm on youtube listening to music and i've came across the wanted - i'm glad you came.....i'm always quick to think dirty of things and this is probably something i will have a good giggle at with the oh....i have the worst sense of humor haha its a good song though x


----------



## mommaplus05

So my dh came home n we had dinner as usual..he walks to the trash can in kitchen and turns to give me a funny look..I was like, whats that all about? He said idk, just have a funny feelin bout u today


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh and still crampy..kinda worried though. Im still havin loads of like (srry tmi) snotty stuff..and its not clear if u get my drift...wat the hell is that?? Never in my life have I seen it..and its like stretchy but tacky .nasty. .no odor, no itchy weirdness..just a noticable amount of that stiff wen I go pee and wipe..ewww


----------



## mommaplus05

And dh still wnt say wat this "funny feelin" is....hmmm


----------



## Nataliieexo

Maybe hes sensing your pregnant?


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have my alarm set for 5 to pee and then back to sleep til 8 then frer time thats classed as smu right? I cant hold i am having cramping here and there and i dont know if its from keeping pee in to long not sure it seems to be more when i'm bursting to pee so on the safe side i'll do it this way x


----------



## Petzy

Natalie that's exactly what I did every day. Peed super early then held it again till like 7 or 8 with no liquid. :). We need to stop obsessing once we they our positive though. It's so hard! I only have one frer left for tomorrow and then Wednesday will be bloods #3 and if that's good then I am done testing for good.


----------



## natjenson

Amnda...that cm is Very Promising...I have read LOADS on this kind of cm and the bfp is iniment.fx crossed for you love.

Natalie...good plan for testing.:) 

Well of off to bed now...I have been sat here folding washing trying to work this lunar fertility...I am totes baffled by it lol...will have to return to it with a fresh pair of eyes tmr...
So now it nat meet pillow-pillow meet nat...haha..duvet mine!....bed mine!...oh ...move over! Haha

Nighty night gals...and good luck for morning tests...nat I am going to check in first thing to see your tests..:thumbup: :) 

Yaye what a good day it's been .:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg
Great new photo!!! Is that a photo of you in your house?! If so its gorgeous!!!

Well girls...looks like im going to book in for laprascopic surgery. The coils are rally making us uneasy. The amoubt of horrible side effects ive read read online im just not comfortable. Woman developed horribke ctamps and periods so heavy lasting weeks. And some where coils moved.
My own doctor hasnt had issues but you know if he performed it on on hundreds of woman it's one thing. When we askes him about it and told him our our horrible findings he sorta rolled hid eyes on forums because he sqys there is always lots of bad things on there. Also he says we are unaware of what preexisting conditions they had. Plus if you're allergic to nickle you will have a bas bad experience. 
I also wonder if it has to do with how good your doctor is. Mine says he has had woman come back for second babies after the implants out in and no issues.

Im so confused...its been a really difficult decision. One I go back and forth with every day.


----------



## barbikins

Nat what is lunar fertility?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Barb what is the procedure, what are the coils all about? There are a lot of stuff floating around about pelvic type surgeries but I'd trust your doc, like you said there are complicating factors... Glad you're taking a step ahead but I'm curious about what you're gonna get done!


----------



## crazy84

Well I went ahead and poas!! Lol nothing as suspected!! Except an Evap line!! You can only see it in black and white! But I knew that.....let's just say I did it out of boredom! Lol everyone have a wonderful night and fabulous day tomorrow!!
My ovulation tests shipped tonight!! Yay!!! :):)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg
> Great new photo!!! Is that a photo of you in your house?! If so its gorgeous!!!
> 
> Well girls...looks like im going to book in for laprascopic surgery. The coils are rally making us uneasy. The amoubt of horrible side effects ive read read online im just not comfortable. Woman developed horribke ctamps and periods so heavy lasting weeks. And some where coils moved.
> My own doctor hasnt had issues but you know if he performed it on on hundreds of woman it's one thing. When we askes him about it and told him our our horrible findings he sorta rolled hid eyes on forums because he sqys there is always lots of bad things on there. Also he says we are unaware of what preexisting conditions they had. Plus if you're allergic to nickle you will have a bas bad experience.
> I also wonder if it has to do with how good your doctor is. Mine says he has had woman come back for second babies after the implants out in and no issues.
> 
> Im so confused...its been a really difficult decision. One I go back and forth with every day.

Hi barb ! Yes it is in my house and thanks :)

I think the lap procedure makes sense based on everything you are telling us. I totally understand the fear of the alternative and you have to do what is right for you. When can you get that done? Where are you at in your current cycle / I know you aren't tracking atm just curious. I so hope this is the pathway to the great outcome. I feel it !


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Well I went ahead and poas!! Lol nothing as suspected!! Except an Evap line!! You can only see it in black and white! But I knew that.....let's just say I did it out of boredom! Lol everyone have a wonderful night and fabulous day tomorrow!!
> My ovulation tests shipped tonight!! Yay!!! :):)

Yay for OPK!! And nothing like a good boredom poas haha! Xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

My test this morning looked just like yesterdays of course now im on a 3 hour hold to see if its darker with second pee x


----------



## Nataliieexo

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1381824518028.jpg
File size: 172.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## natjenson

Nat the left one looks darker love.:) 

Have you done smu yet?
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

The left one? And no not yet im only a hour into my hold lmao xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hey barbs....I TOTALLY agree with meg...I am glad you are closer to making a decision aswell altho what meg says about what's right for you is very true and very important love.:) 

Barbs I get that your scared...the lap is a scary thing to have done and I completely get why you are reluctant to set this decision in stone. We are here for you barbs and we miss you so very much too.
Is there a date in which you have to have you decision made by? I hope not bc this is something you have every right to take your time with.

Barbs I know it's not the same comparison wise but I want to share my thoughts on when I had my cancer cell removal...
Knowing the operation was looming (even tho I only literally had a few days to get my head around it) 
I was terrified...for many reasons really...the operation it's self was quite scary but what I was really affriad of was that it would affect my chances of ever having a child if for some reason when they got there it was way worse than expected and they was going to remove my womb.i shook for 2 days straight.
I insisted that they wake me up before they did anything like that and refused to sign the forms that gave them permission to do this kind of removal without my consent.
So what I am saying is I completely understand you fear- both opp wise and procedure wise.
And the feeling is an awful thing to keep to yourself...

I have faith that you are going to make the decision that is correct for you.and being affraid is OK ...it's a natural thing to feel.all be it not a nice emotion but it's Ok.
I hope you are alright barbs and I wish I could give you a massive hug right now.

You take care barbs :hug:

Lots of love to you xoxoxo...

:) :) :) xxx
EDIT... Almost forgot barbs...momma said to have a look at it...it's a moon chart on ovulation but I am having real trouble deciphering it lol...


----------



## natjenson

Ha ha nat the picture is flipping when I click on it.:) I can't work out which one is which now...lol...

Ok now I look at it again the top test is darker.:thumbup: :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

The test with the writing on? Xxx


----------



## natjenson

Yep that's the one...I think lol... The pic flips when I click on it so I think I am saying the right one when I look at it without clicking on the pic....can you repost a new pic so I can try again lol...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nat what is the mui on your digit again?...sorry if you have already said but I forget easy...lol..it was my turn for a lay in today and I am still feeling a bit DERRRRRR.... Lol.

Think a sacond cup of tea will do it.lol...:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Is this better?? Xxx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1381828510061.jpg
File size: 166.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Nataliieexo

25miu and when i get to 201 with hcg i should get a 2-3weeks but i dont know when that will be lol was thinking maybe sunday xxx


----------



## natjenson

Thats better.:). Defo the one without the writing on is darker! :thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Still think the bottom is darker?? Xxx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1381828857642.jpg
File size: 185.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## natjenson

Lmao...nat.haha....yep DEFO bottom one is darker.:) 

:) :) :) xxx

Nice and pink lines now.:)


----------



## natjenson

Nat that's a great progression.:thumbup: 

Every woman's dream ...(well on here anyways lol) 

Good luck with smu aswell I can't wait to see that one.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I will only be doing smu if they come today i probably need to stop ordering frers soon lol xxx


----------



## natjenson

Oh yeah...right vibes out to posty!....io mate...hurry the eff up...we got an emergence pee situation going on here lmao...

Hope he gets there soon nat...pee in a pot if you can't hold it.dont make yourself poorly :thumbup: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Meg how are feeling today? Any new symptoms?...did you sleep well last night .i hope so love.:) 
How's your tests looking today? I bet there are very purdy now.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Amanda looking forward to seeing your test too this afternoon :) eeek 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Someones just told me that what i tested this morning with was smu so i will hold off, until tomorrow i just dropped it to my mam that im late it wont be as much as a shock if im late lol xxx


----------



## Petzy

Ok here is my progression with my last frer. I didn't like how yesterday's looked bit today's is back to normal and darker than the control line. Can't do better than that so I am done. May get a digital in the states next week cause it's cheaper. Fingers crossed for boods tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Petzy

lol too funny Natalie. Are you waiting for bloods to tell them ? Did you tell DH?

I am going to see how bloods go tomorrow first and if it goes well they will book my first ultrasound. Once I know what date the ultrasound is for I will decide. Because if it's not that far away I will wait until then to tell family because seeing the heartbeat will be nice assurance for me I think. Who knows though I may just do it


----------



## natjenson

Oooh how did your mom take it nat...is she excited? :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

She didnt really say much to be honest she wont get excited as she know what happened last time i think i will wait until 6 weeks to tell her properly yes or no she doesnt know about the tests lol xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am waiting til 6 weeks to tell my mam and i havent told oh yet i think i will wait a while longer and i am ringing to see what the doctor has to say tomorrow xx


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> She didnt really say much to be honest she wont get excited as she know what happened last time i think i will wait until 6 weeks to tell her properly yes or no she doesnt know about the tests lol xxx

I know what you mean. I didn't tell my mom last time because I never even got the chance to confirm it with blood work. I told her recently about the chemical though. That's why I am more hesitant this time but so far so good. My in laws are heading to Florida for the winter next week and I would love to tell them before they go but i feel it's too soon. I'd rather wait for ultrasound.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I think i might save my last frer for the weekend or monday and just use cheapies until then then i will stop lol xxx


----------



## Petzy

Haha. Yeah I didn't use my cheapies after I used one and it barely had a line but frer was super dark and this was the ultra sensitive cheapie. Such a waste so don't get discouraged if they don't show much !! I am done now except for a digi potentially


----------



## Nataliieexo

The cheapies i have are ok well the ones i havent tried might not be lmao


----------



## Petzy

Ugh I have to get up for work. I am so tired lol. Must moveeeeee


----------



## natjenson

Meg wowzers that frer is blazing .:) ...
So you got one more bloods tmr?...
Oh you go away soon right? Oh I'm gonna miss you ....but a nice vac will be just the call for you and dh right now- get some time together : 

Sorry to hear you are still tired meg...so how did last night go...was you feeling all loved up with dh ? Lol...such a nice feeling isn't it :) 

Hope you have a good day at work love and maybe catch you later...got loads to do today...I am de cluttering lol...ugh I hate that my back always aches by the end of the day .
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Meg wowzers that frer is blazing .:) ...
> So you got one more bloods tmr?...
> Oh you go away soon right? Oh I'm gonna miss you ....but a nice vac will be just the call for you and dh right now- get some time together :
> 
> Sorry to hear you are still tired meg...so how did last night go...was you feeling all loved up with dh ? Lol...such a nice feeling isn't it :)
> 
> Hope you have a good day at work love and maybe catch you later...got loads to do today...I am de cluttering lol...ugh I hate that my back always aches by the end of the day .
> :) :) :) xxx

Hi Nat. Yep one more blood draw tomorrow. I know I should be lucky for the extra testing but can't help feel nervous. Will be so glad if a positive result comes. 

Yes we are supposed to leave Sunday for our road trip to Florida. May spend a week or so on the road and then a week at the condo we will play it by ear. This is the only flight I plan to take in pregnancy and I'm glad it's only 2.5 hours and only one way ! Will be great to get away for sure. Let's hope I am not sick lol. 

Yesterday was good. DH and I just kept saying how crazy it was and we are kind of in shock lol. Excited for sure though. 

Nat I get back pain too. It used to be worse I am not sure how it improved but I remember a lot of days where I was so sore at the end...... When it happens it sucks big time xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I rang the doctors they are having her ring me.on friday morning i suppose its better than nothing lol xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Good mornin ladies...meg them tests lllooook great!! Natalie r u gona test more for progression? I used answer brand this am and it looks pretty bfn..bllaaa..im 8-10 dpo today so "something" I feel shld show..well I off to begin the treaturous day..lol I prolly wnt test anymore til friday which will b 2-3 day before af..(af due monday...im thinkin that this month was a bust for me and ill b off to cycle 10!


----------



## Petzy

Amanda - I wouldn't have got a positive from 8-10DPO... you aren't out until the witch shows - what DPO do you usually get AF?


----------



## mommaplus05

Damn..seein bfn blows! Lol im certain at this point im not prego..I have officially lost all hope this cycle. Lol blaaaa now the shitty party is waitin for flippin af. Uggh I really hate that facking biatch...well nat, im thinkin it b me, u and ashley this time round...hopefully nxt month b our bfp cycle. Im really kinda get tired of tryin though. Lol u gals r much stronger and more patient than me. I have always been impatient. Same way is if I cant do something after repeated effort then I often give up. (Very bad trait) I just dnt handle getting discouraged well. ) I guess I am just broke...this past cycle everything was soooo perfect..o was on time, cramps were tolerable, we dtd perfectly and layed there after..I know I hit o..just dnt know y them lil buggeres aint meetin up n doin there thing. Ohhhh well, im bein polly pissy pants over here. Haha enuf said! Lol meg I am lovin ur beautiful lines!! Natalie did u test today?? Wld loove to see...ashley u gona have to pee on sticks til af!! Im all out..bahaha wnt get anymore til fri or I may just wait for af and save my mulah..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

I get af usually on 13-14dpo...I think..lol last cycle I started af on on aug 29 and af started again on sept 24th. So how long is that?? 26 day cycle?? I haveark that I oed on the 10 -11th. So that was a 13-14 day lp right?


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> Amanda - I wouldn't have got a positive from 8-10DPO... you aren't out until the witch shows - what DPO do you usually get AF?

I know im technically not out til af..but really? My odds r descreasing greatly..expecially w each day and each bfn..I know then test r super sensitive..as I have always had bfp before 10-11 dpo...idk..Im ok...really..just gona gety mind right and just realize this cycle was a bust and move on..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

I feel "wet" dwn there today..lots of tacky creamy white cm today..feel slughtly irritated dwn there. Weird. Maybe I gettin a slight infection or something..no itchy burny yet or anything, just kinda irritated. Maybe the alcohol on saturday messed up my ph dwn below..lol


----------



## natjenson

Ha ha lmao...polly pissy pants I love that one.
Amanda I'm sorry your down about it all ...ESP when you KNOW you hit o day and fertile days...I hate that feeling too.
But it's like meg say...your not our yet love...and if af due Monday then you still have time.:thumbup: 

I hate the disapiontment to...

Amanda DON'T give up...all your effort was in vane if you give up...it's got to count for something love so you pull up your draws (lol) and get back on the hope train with us ok.:) 

Going back to religion (as I remember your religious) The Lord WILL give you your baby love...I prayed hard last night...and I had a good feeling about you when I asked for your bfp to come.
I prayed for us all...
I prayed that the bfp's are stick and healthy and I prayed for us without a bfp so far to come.
I felt nice and warm and a very loving feeling when finished praying.a good feeling.

Amanda you have got us- we got each other.we will all help to get through these tough times ahead of us.:thumbup: 

MAJOUR fingers crossed for your bfp still yet to come this cycle.:) and big hugs to your feeling down love.:hugs:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Ha ha lmao...polly pissy pants I love that one.
> Amanda I'm sorry your down about it all ...ESP when you KNOW you hit o day and fertile days...I hate that feeling too.
> But it's like meg say...your not our yet love...and if af due Monday then you still have time.:thumbup:
> 
> I hate the disapiontment to...
> 
> Amanda DON'T give up...all your effort was in vane if you give up...it's got to count for something love so you pull up your draws (lol) and get back on the hope train with us ok.:)
> 
> Going back to religion (as I remember your religious) The Lord WILL give you your baby love...I prayed hard last night...and I had a good feeling about you when I asked for your bfp to come.
> I prayed for us all...
> I prayed that the bfp's are stick and healthy and I prayed for us without a bfp so far to come.
> I felt nice and warm and a very loving feeling when finished praying.a good feeling.
> 
> Amanda you have got us- we got each other.we will all help to get through these tough times ahead of us.:thumbup:
> 
> MAJOUR fingers crossed for your bfp still yet to come this cycle.:) and big hugs to your feeling down love.:hugs:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Good advice Nat - really well said!

And Amanda - the two cycles before this BFP one, I had perfectly timed BD and O... like couldn't do any better.. and nothing, and this cycle there was decent coverage but you wouldn't call it perfect.. and bam. so you never know! Only takes once as they say lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Your not out i was 12dpo until i got mine and i only bd'd up until 2-3 days before ovulation .


----------



## mommaplus05

Well good news is I went and entered the stuff in my chart which I never do..lol (lazy) well it all put af due on the 21st and puts me at 8 dpo today...much easer to enter and let it figure it out..lol I oed on the 7(maybe off by one or two days..but 8 dpo Ill stick with...im gona hold out of testing til friday though...then I b 11 dpo and that seems like the lucky number this month. Lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

I want a ticker :( my tests better hurry up and darken lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey i just noticed its 2months today since i had my chemical x


----------



## mommaplus05

Im glad I found u all on here..u r the best group of woman I have ever met for sure..thanks for the kind words and prayers nat. :) ur positivity is always a blessing on here...and yes, polly pissy pants is a phrase I use often. Haha...ohh and btw..the fact that "u" dnt think im out yet actually does give me hope..ur predictions have been pretty badass..haha


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> Hey i just noticed its 2months today since i had my chemical x

Did u test today?


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yeah tests with digi are a few pages back x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Page 760.


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Im glad I found u all on here..u r the best group of woman I have ever met for sure..thanks for the kind words and prayers nat. :) ur positivity is always a blessing on here...and yes, polly pissy pants is a phrase I use often. Haha...ohh and btw..the fact that "u" dnt think im out yet actually does give me hope..ur predictions have been pretty badass..haha

xoxoxo and yes 8DPO is great! more time whoop whoop!!!

I know I may just believe in psychic's now after Nat's premonitions haha... ok not really but its still cool!!:happydance:


----------



## natjenson

Ha ha yes meg it has been pretty cool...I'm baffled I was even right lol...I'm not a psychic tho just had a feeling in my bones this time lol...

Gawsh you gals make me want to test...lol...I'm not even dpo anything ha ha..
I think I'm like cd6 ...the witch is being carted off out the door.!.lol...
I have her by the scruff off the neck right now- I just need to walk her out lol...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> Page 760.

I found it!!! Wow...todays is much darker!!! Yay for u!!! I bet each day u get much relief seein that progression...they always say number dnt matter as much as prigression and u defo have progression..beautiful natalie...


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks im switching to cheapies for a few days just so i can save my last frer for next monday.


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Thanks im switching to cheapies for a few days just so i can save my last frer for next monday.

omg how can you wait that long!! Use it tomorrow lmao


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Ha ha yes meg it has been pretty cool...I'm baffled I was even right lol...I'm not a psychic tho just had a feeling in my bones this time lol...
> 
> Gawsh you gals make me want to test...lol...I'm not even dpo anything ha ha..
> I think I'm like cd6 ...the witch is being carted off out the door.!.lol...
> I have her by the scruff off the neck right now- I just need to walk her out lol...
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Bahaha..ok nat so ur not technically psychic I suppose but u have excellent premonitions..I mean cmone...lol everyone gona b comin to u for ur predictions..but in all honesty..I totally believe in that stuff..I used to b good at that..u used to have dreams of near future happenings that came true..very scary, some well beyond basic detail. I have lost my gift ot seems..that or life has just takin me away from using it..u shld meditate on it and I bet u get deeper detail. I bet u cld tell me wen I will get bfp by dpo...I bet u wld b able to determin sex as well.. lol well thats my prediction for the day. Lol


----------



## natjenson

Ha ha nat I forgot to say this morning...you and your blooming "the wanted" lastnight...lol haha I went to bed with that song in my ear ...over and over again.bahahaha...
Quite funny to think about it now.

Me and oh often have a right blast with songs too.we change up the words and sing out silly things....ESP when we in bed at night snuggleing -we just laugh for hours somtimes changing up the words to songs...daft eh...what a blast somtimes tho...

Omg I just looked across at Harry and he has smeared flaming chocolate cake all over my white sofa!...grrrrr the lil rascal.
Off I go to sort that out.no more coocy cake for him now.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have two more digis when should i take my next? If i got a line on a 20miu test on fri or sat not sure which one it was to be honest lol think it was saturday so monday should of been 40 tomorrow should be 80 friday 160 and sunday 320 to get 2-3 on a digi its 201 miu so do i risk it and take a digi sunday and pray it says 2-3 x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Petzy said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks im switching to cheapies for a few days just so i can save my last frer for next monday.
> 
> omg how can you wait that long!! Use it tomorrow lmaoClick to expand...

Because its my last one and i want to see dark lines lol i figure if i wait til monday they should be dark enough then


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> I have two more digis when should i take my next? If i got a line on a 20miu test on fri or sat not sure which one it was to be honest lol think it was saturday so monday should of been 40 tomorrow should be 80 friday 160 and sunday 320 to get 2-3 on a digi its 201 miu so do i risk it and take a digi sunday and pray it says 2-3 x

I wld say take that digi on sat...I bet u get a 2-3 by then...ur progressiin is lookin real good


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I have two more digis when should i take my next? If i got a line on a 20miu test on fri or sat not sure which one it was to be honest lol think it was saturday so monday should of been 40 tomorrow should be 80 friday 160 and sunday 320 to get 2-3 on a digi its 201 miu so do i risk it and take a digi sunday and pray it says 2-3 x

You have a 201 digi?....where you get that nat..I don't think I seen one that high before :) ...
I would say use it Friday night.:) :thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks im switching to cheapies for a few days just so i can save my last frer for next monday.
> 
> omg how can you wait that long!! Use it tomorrow lmaoClick to expand...
> 
> Because its my last one and i want to see dark lines lol i figure if i wait til monday they should be dark enough thenClick to expand...

I wld totally pee on ur last frer in the mornin!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

No its a normal digi you just have to have certain hcg levels to get different conception readings xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nooooo if i use my last frer tomorrow i know i'll buy more lol


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha yes meg it has been pretty cool...I'm baffled I was even right lol...I'm not a psychic tho just had a feeling in my bones this time lol...
> 
> Gawsh you gals make me want to test...lol...I'm not even dpo anything ha ha..
> I think I'm like cd6 ...the witch is being carted off out the door.!.lol...
> I have her by the scruff off the neck right now- I just need to walk her out lol...
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Bahaha..ok nat so ur not technically psychic I suppose but u have excellent premonitions..I mean cmone...lol everyone gona b comin to u for ur predictions..but in all honesty..I totally believe in that stuff..I used to b good at that..u used to have dreams of near future happenings that came true..very scary, some well beyond basic detail. I have lost my gift ot seems..that or life has just takin me away from using it..u shld meditate on it and I bet u get deeper detail. I bet u cld tell me wen I will get bfp by dpo...I bet u wld b able to determin sex as well.. lol well thats my prediction for the day. LolClick to expand...

Omg Amanda you have the dreams too?....
I have a story to tell you?.? It's horrible and it freaks me right out still to this day...
So going on dreams predicting things...hear this one.!

So I wasn't too well and I dragged my mattered into the sittingroom to have a snuggle down I front of the telly for the night...ex oh was at work!...so I fall asleep to the news Chanel ...
I start to dream....now I'm in a big city- unbeknown to me.but it's very busy and loud and everybody is making a mad dash to get to work.beautifully sunny and a nice crisp air.
So all of a sudden I an on a freeway looking over the city and I see a plane flying real low...I am trying to scream out loud to warn everyone pionting at the plane and then I wake up !....but...
As I sit up in fear I am trying to focus on the telly...the news Chanel is on and I see one of the twin towers on fire...I was in absolute tears...and then all of a sudden LIVE right in front of me the second plane went into the other tower!...
I screamed....
It took me days to stop crying.

I have also dreamt about a huge train crash and low and behold the next day Spain had huge train de-rail...scary stuff..l..I now HATE these dreams....
I makes me nervous and freaks me right out.

So would that be psychic thoughts or just a coincidence?....


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ha ha I just realised...I'm a serial thanker!....well -liker really.lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Im so weak i wana use my last frer tomorrow lol i will use my cheapie tomorrow aswell so i can see for the next day then no more frers lol x


----------



## barbikins

Natalie I hope it all foes well for you too...good luck!!

Meg thisbis all very very exciting. I hope morning sickness skips you and you will feel great on your trip.
You will become exhausted...thats like a pregnancy right of passage in first trimester.
Just know if you do get MS there is a prescription your doctor can give you. It saved me big time when I was pregnant.

Well girls I am still no closer to a decission on what protocol to take to tie off my tubes. Its just fucked I even have to say these words. Ugh.


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Natalie I hope it all foes well for you too...good luck!!
> 
> Meg thisbis all very very exciting. I hope morning sickness skips you and you will feel great on your trip.
> You will become exhausted...thats like a pregnancy right of passage in first trimester.
> Just know if you do get MS there is a prescription your doctor can give you. It saved me big time when I was pregnant.
> 
> Well girls I am still no closer to a decission on what protocol to take to tie off my tubes. Its just fucked I even have to say these words. Ugh.

I hate to hear things r goin so shatty barbs...I guess I dnt really understand the procedure at all or wats goin on. It seems sooo confusing. But I hate to see this for u and hope tg ey get u up n goin real soon ..I b prayin for ya for sure..


----------



## natjenson

Haha just for shits and giggles...I just dip took this test and look what happend....:) 


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## natjenson

Hi barbs.:) 
You take your time with your decision ok love.:thumbup: 
Big hugs to you :hugs: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Ha ha I just realised...I'm a serial thanker!....well -liker really.lol
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I do belief it is a type of psychic gift nat. Thats the dreams I speak of that I used to do. I was stayin over one eve at a friends house..had this terrible dream that I woke up and the phone rang, her dad answered..it was a family memver saying that her mom had passed away. I woke up and began telling my friend this horrid dream just as the phone rang, her dad answered, and yes, her mom had passed...was horrid..I have done that many times and many times I hate to even speak of it...soooooo u need to meditate on me and I u and lets see if we can hlp predict wats up w eachothers bfps??? Like when? This cycle, next? And such. I done believe ur nxt bfp will b girl...I think that ur dh must b presenting the y to many times and u need to focus on changing the acidity level of ur cm...make it more girl favorable..I think ur nxt is to b a girl hense the delay in conceptiin...that has been my though for awhile, but I will focus on u this eve and see if I can get more detail love..:)


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Im so weak i wana use my last frer tomorrow lol i will use my cheapie tomorrow aswell so i can see for the next day then no more frers lol x

lmao after abunch of BFPs you cant call yourself weak!!! Keep going!!! lmao I would tell you to stop but you havent had bloods yet.


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha yes meg it has been pretty cool...I'm baffled I was even right lol...I'm not a psychic tho just had a feeling in my bones this time lol...
> 
> Gawsh you gals make me want to test...lol...I'm not even dpo anything ha ha..
> I think I'm like cd6 ...the witch is being carted off out the door.!.lol...
> I have her by the scruff off the neck right now- I just need to walk her out lol...
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Bahaha..ok nat so ur not technically psychic I suppose but u have excellent premonitions..I mean cmone...lol everyone gona b comin to u for ur predictions..but in all honesty..I totally believe in that stuff..I used to b good at that..u used to have dreams of near future happenings that came true..very scary, some well beyond basic detail. I have lost my gift ot seems..that or life has just takin me away from using it..u shld meditate on it and I bet u get deeper detail. I bet u cld tell me wen I will get bfp by dpo...I bet u wld b able to determin sex as well.. lol well thats my prediction for the day. LolClick to expand...
> 
> Omg Amanda you have the dreams too?....
> I have a story to tell you?.? It's horrible and it freaks me right out still to this day...
> So going on dreams predicting things...hear this one.!
> 
> So I wasn't too well and I dragged my mattered into the sittingroom to have a snuggle down I front of the telly for the night...ex oh was at work!...so I fall asleep to the news Chanel ...
> I start to dream....now I'm in a big city- unbeknown to me.but it's very busy and loud and everybody is making a mad dash to get to work.beautifully sunny and a nice crisp air.
> So all of a sudden I an on a freeway looking over the city and I see a plane flying real low...I am trying to scream out loud to warn everyone pionting at the plane and then I wake up !....but...
> As I sit up in fear I am trying to focus on the telly...the news Chanel is on and I see one of the twin towers on fire...I was in absolute tears...and then all of a sudden LIVE right in front of me the second plane went into the other tower!...
> I screamed....
> It took me days to stop crying.
> 
> I have also dreamt about a huge train crash and low and behold the next day Spain had huge train de-rail...scary stuff..l..I now HATE these dreams....
> I makes me nervous and freaks me right out.
> 
> So would that be psychic thoughts or just a coincidence?....
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Nat your story freaked me out MAJORLY. That is my 9/11 story... I was in highschool and i always set the TV alarm to CNN..... so it turned on automatically at like 730 am and about an hour later when the first plane hit I was half asleep and dreamed the whole thing as I heard it... when I woke up I was SO disoriented and confused.... I know it was all the TV being on but always gave me the creeps!!! too weird...


----------



## Nataliieexo

I still dont have hope in a blood test even if i manage to get one i bet i wont be allowed a second one.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Natalie I hope it all foes well for you too...good luck!!
> 
> Meg thisbis all very very exciting. I hope morning sickness skips you and you will feel great on your trip.
> You will become exhausted...thats like a pregnancy right of passage in first trimester.
> Just know if you do get MS there is a prescription your doctor can give you. It saved me big time when I was pregnant.
> 
> Well girls I am still no closer to a decission on what protocol to take to tie off my tubes. Its just fucked I even have to say these words. Ugh.

Thanks so much Barb... means a LOT to me... we are alll on this rollercoaster together - for good! I hope MS skips me too... my friends experience has me so worried but I know that is NOT the norm.... I can handle being tired but nausea is the worst! The prescription did nothing for her... so fingers crossed.

I imagine that is a super hard decision and thats why you arent rushing into it. I appreciate that one has more risk than the other... its very hard. What does your gut tell you? I know you fear surgery.. I would too, I have never had it before. What does the literature say? xoxo


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I still dont have hope in a blood test even if i manage to get one i bet i wont be allowed a second one.

That is just stupid! Its amazing how different the care can be in different places.. I know I am in private clinic but even if I was with my family doctor I would insist on two draws... that is frustrating.. I understand why you want to keep testing.


----------



## Nataliieexo

It is very stupid i would love to stop testing but i may aswell wait til i speak to her on friday. If she wont give me one i wil just tell her to put me forward to a midwife and say i'm unsure of my dates that might get me further forward you still dont get scanned any quicker but you see a midwife sooner and get bloods done x


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh natalie..that is very frustrating...they shld do it..if I were I wld go to the urgent care or er..just go in and saybur pregnant and cramping..tell them u need bloodwork..I have done that before just to get bloods..:( stupid but I wld do it if I was u...the. get apt w doc(follow) then he will do bllods


----------



## Nataliieexo

I think i'll be ok for the meantime until i get a dark test and then stop testing everyone else in the uk has to do it so i will have to if she says no x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya Natalie I wouldn't wait the week, go to a Medicenter or your doc for bloods, I wouldn't go to ER cuz that's a bit much. I only got one draw but I was happy just having that number. Midwives generally won't see you til 8 or so weeks anyways so I don't think it'll get you any further... Sucks I know! 

Loved seeing all the tests this am! Keep peeing! 

Barb I was confused about your decision so I peeked on the other threads you mentioned it. Do your tubes need to be tied before ivf? Sorry if you dont want to re-hash it on here..What a daunting decision and not wanting to go ahead with unblocking is due to the 50/50 chance and it not being completely covered? What a pickle. So skipping straight to ivf is more of a sure thing but the toss up in the procedure sounds like a tough one... Surgery is not fun to think about I'm sure. But like Nat says take your time and go with what feels right for you! Hugs!


----------



## barbikins

OurLilFlu said:


> Ya Natalie I wouldn't wait the week, go to a Medicenter or your doc for bloods, I wouldn't go to ER cuz that's a bit much. I only got one draw but I was happy just having that number. Midwives generally won't see you til 8 or so weeks anyways so I don't think it'll get you any further... Sucks I know!
> 
> Loved seeing all the tests this am! Keep peeing!
> 
> Barb I was confused about your decision so I peeked on the other threads you mentioned it. Do your tubes need to be tied before ivf? Sorry if you dont want to re-hash it on here..What a daunting decision and not wanting to go ahead with unblocking is due to the 50/50 chance and it not being completely covered? What a pickle. So skipping straight to ivf is more of a sure thing but the toss up in the procedure sounds like a tough one... Surgery is not fun to think about I'm sure. But like Nat says take your time and go with what feels right for you! Hugs!


Hey, yes you've got it right.
So right now my tubes have a fluid in them which is toxic to an embryo. So if I go strait to IVF I have my best chances at getting pregnant. But I have to block off my tubes first or else my odds go down to 35% per cycle from 50-60%. We could try to open my tubes but even if I do open them, I'd want IVF...I'm done waiting. And also they can reclose....so yeah. I'm in quite a pickle aren't I?

I'm terrified with Surgery but that's probably the best option given that these coils 'Essure' is having some really bad press right now & there are a lot of horror stories. My doctor feels confident in them but these horror stories are out there. So it's like - do I risk it?


----------



## Nataliieexo

I will hang on til friday i think if not i will try get a appointment tomorrow xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well i can ring up tomorrow and get a appointment with my doctor on friday might be better than a phone call? X


----------



## OurLilFlu

@barb... 
Ya I'd be done with the waiting too... So blocking the tubes is one more permanent than the other? It would make me nervous too having something put in... Like I said before with mesh for bladder surgeries etc they've been getting a bad rap too... Laps are done super often and day surgery isn't so bad. Glad you're really grabbing the bull by the horns and pursuing ivf... Especially if some of that is covered! You'll figure it out, but I think I know which way you'll lean in the end, just mull it over some more :) you've got this!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey, yes you've got it right.
> So right now my tubes have a fluid in them which is toxic to an embryo. So if I go strait to IVF I have my best chances at getting pregnant. But I have to block off my tubes first or else my odds go down to 35% per cycle from 50-60%. We could try to open my tubes but even if I do open them, I'd want IVF...I'm done waiting. And also they can reclose....so yeah. I'm in quite a pickle aren't I?
> 
> I'm terrified with Surgery but that's probably the best option given that these coils 'Essure' is having some really bad press right now & there are a lot of horror stories. My doctor feels confident in them but these horror stories are out there. So it's like - do I risk it?

Barb is sounds like the lap surgery is the best route to go with your concern. What kinds of horror stories if you dont mind me asking? Infection? Hurting chances of conception? You said your doctor has done 40 or so without complications? 50-60% odds is great.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Meg if its the same as other procedures there can be migrating or adhering to other organs, bladder and surrounding stuff. Scar tissue itself can cause adhesions to other structure but its def a concern with implanted things... And usually there can be pain involved if it moves which can affect sex, fertility and incontinence... Not sure if it also applies with the coils but its known to happen with other pelvic implants


----------



## Petzy

@Talia thanks...its helpful to have a nurse on here! hehe

PS I see you have a banana this week!!! woo!!


----------



## natjenson

Wow meg them dreams are scary arnt they...the 9/11 one really frightens me.and still does I hate to even think that I dreamt it aswell as it coming true right before my eyes...

Amanda that is some intresting vibes you got there about my bfp...I like it.
I have often wondered about my cm acidity levels...I need to remember what my diet was like pre Harry bfp.lol
So I will defo do that for you later...ok.:thumbup: ...we are about to have dinner in a minute...mmmm lasagne tonight.
So ill be back later to get some tips from you on how best to meditate .:)

Barbs hang in there love...:) 

Natalie...dam uk eh! We are shit over here for care...but intresting idea about dates getting mixed up...that's a good one to get a midwife sooner....

Talia..how are you coming along there? :) 

Ashley ? Where did you get too? Lol...hope your ok.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Golly geez that was a lot of pages to catch up on!!! Lol
Barb- I am so sorry you are going through this!! And I would be done waiting too!! I say with your concerns with the coils go for the surgery!! IVF=exciting!!!!!!!
Meg you should not stress over your bloods at all!! You are defo preggo!!!! :):) your tests are so flaming dark!! :):)
Natalie your test is darker today!!!! Whoop whoop!!!!! 
Nat- I need you to start having premonitions about me dang it!! Hahahahaha!! Jk jk I know it will come! :)
Amanda- eh I would be lying if I say I didn't test this morning! Hahaha but I haven't even looked at it!! I seriously know af is on the way! ;) we are all going to make it through this!! :) 8dpo is seriously early missy so you still have lots of time! :)
Talia I hope you are having a great day
Ok!! I hope a got everyone!! :):) have a fab day ladies!!


----------



## natjenson

Meg I will respond soon...lol I'm just gunna Woff down some lasagne...I'm gonna eat till I'm beat haha...
I give up on my diet...it's time to be a happy chappy again...diets are so stressful when you got a sweet crazyed child and every time you open a cupboard or drawer sweets just fly out at you lol.
I eat pretty healthily anyways just need to stay away from the dam chocolate and cakes! Oooops.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yeah nat its so annoying im gona see what the doctor has to say on friday i'm stuffed to the brim off my tea pork dinner i feel ill now lol x


----------



## barbikins

The coils are put in to create scar tissue. That blocks off the tubes, perm.
Either way I go, it's blocking off my tubes & just bringing out the big guns with IVF.
The woman who've had bad experiences explained having horrible cramps like going into labor, bleeding for weeks. Some have had migrains, some feel the coils & some have said it's like the coils are on fire. I recon these are woman who are allergic to the nickle in the coils. And there's no way out of it. Some doctors in the US can remove it but my doctor said they can only remove it at the early stages...not a year later. In which case, in very, very bad cases woman have had hysterectomy. 
But this is not a high percentage of woman with these issues. I told Nathan that there are major complications with all forms of birth control. If it were easy enough to remove I'd say OK lets try it. Anyway it's not an easy decision.
It was some 800 woman out of 700,000 that reported issues to the FDA.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey I guess I should chime in on myself. I'm doing great, feel like I've ballooned this week. It's ridiculous, I wanna blame it on thanksgiving but I've been eating pretty crappy lately hopefully it'll come back down a bit lol have a midwife appt today, don't wanna write the number down hahah oh wells. Better than being sick I suppose! We were supposed to get possession of the new house today but I think the paperwork is behind... So legally on the 17th I think... 
Can't wait to be out of this place, had a screaming match with one of our renters the other day, such a dumbass that is never on time. Can't wait to be done with it! 
Otherwise all is well, I def think I'm hitting that prime second tri place!


----------



## Petzy

Talia that's great. Do you have a bump yet ? My friend who is at the same point as you had a little bump now. So cute. That's great you are moving soon!! I bet you can't wait to get a nursery together :). My hubby is having to move his home office to the basement for ours lol. Ah well. Don't worry about the bad food. Make some healthy dinners this week and go for some walks. It'll balance out ! You can't deny yourself a treat here and there.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya def have a bump, more noticeable depending on what I wear and starting to get in the way lol. Ya I'm excited to do all the renos. Just want a nice place that's our own... Probably not gonna work on the nursery quite yet, think we'll go Boxing Day shopping for the furniture etc... And we'll be 7 mins from my parents and walkable to our closest friends! Wee!


----------



## Petzy

That's great - so exciting! and for sure.... boxing day is the way to go lol...also I would check out Costco - they have great baby furniture and good quality and prices.. the nice thing with them is you can always return it if something goes wrong.. even 6 months or a year later


----------



## mommaplus05

Ashley!!!! Go ck ur test woman!! I wana see!


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Ashley!!!! Go ck ur test woman!! I wana see!

Lol I did!! Just the same Evap line! Only see it in black and white! Hahaha!


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol. Dnt feel bad..haha my test r all bfn..thats y I aint testin no more til friday .haha


----------



## Nataliieexo

Anyone watch hollyoaks ive just been having myself a right breakdown over it lol blame hormones haha xxx


----------



## barbikins

Meg is that photo of you in your kitchen?
It's an awesome shot!


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Anyone watch hollyoaks ive just been having myself a right breakdown over it lol blame hormones haha xxx

Ooh nat hollyaoks no didn't watch it but I caught a clip on this morning earlier and it looked really good...is the blast episode?....who died? Apparently I hear 5 peeps are written out .

Hormones nat.bless...go on have a good cry girl...that always helps when pg hormonas attack lol...

Haha pork dinner...sounds yummy I am sooo crap at cooking pork...I just can't nail it.lol...I'm good at beef and the chicken tho.speaking of which we got chicken roast tmr...oh supper yum yum...haha what's wrong with me ? All I want to do is eat lately.:dohh:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

This is my just now test!! Hahahaha my tests this cycle have been horrible with Evaps!! Just about every darn one of them!!! So of course I will finish all that I have next cycle but as soon as they run out I believe I might slow my testing role and buy more expensive better quality tests!! Hahahaha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## barbikins

Talia that's exciting. Hope your move is nice & smooth.
I'm hoping we dont move again for a LONG time. It's a pain in the butt!
And glad you're doing well & so is baby.

So I think I may be decided on surgery. I called in to get an appointment for it & just waiting back. In the mean time I'm going to do research & I'm going to go talk to my GP. I have some time to waste. I would get an appointment for Lap I'm told either November or December. I'd be put on a priority wait list too. So maybe I'll get bumped up earlier. It would be nice the sooner the better IMO.

At the same time, I'm going to do some more research & leg work before I commit to anything. I could always change my mind & get the coils next cycle if I wanted.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Meg is that photo of you in your kitchen?
> It's an awesome shot!

It is an awesome shot barbs isn't it.sexy ass momma or what.lol

She looks great...and so does the kitchen (I think it's the kitchen lol) 
I'd love a nice home like that looks like in the movies.

How are you barbs...it's been so nice to see you on hear again.:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

When you blow it up that pink line is not there!! How weird you see it when the pic is small!! I just noticed it myself lol or perhaps it's just my eyes seeing that


----------



## barbikins

Nat, how are you doing hun? Where are you in your cycle?
Have you decided if you're going to really 'try' this cycle or not?
xo


----------



## Nataliieexo

natjenson said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> Anyone watch hollyoaks ive just been having myself a right breakdown over it lol blame hormones haha xxx
> 
> Ooh nat hollyaoks no didn't watch it but I caught a clip on this morning earlier and it looked really good...is the blast episode?....who died? Apparently I hear 5 peeps are written out .
> 
> Hormones nat.bless...go on have a good cry girl...that always helps when pg hormonas attack lol...
> 
> Haha pork dinner...sounds yummy I am sooo crap at cooking pork...I just can't nail it.lol...I'm good at beef and the chicken tho.speaking of which we got chicken roast tmr...oh supper yum yum...haha what's wrong with me ? All I want to do is eat lately.:dohh:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Yeah the blast episode it was good, erm claire got ran over by mercedes husband the doctor, then he tried to kill mercedes and then it ended up her wak-ing him with a shovel i'm not sure if hes dead though, i think ash is dead, maybe dodger and the heart strings were tugged when doug died it looked like his boyfriend ste was going to die and it ended up being him i was in bits....lol im a softy pmsl 

Yeah it was nice but i couldnt eat much of it i was so full and bloated, i havent ate half as much as i did last night lol 

Oh hey speaking of wierd dreams its not a premonition or anything but at 6dpo i had a nightmare that random houses in my estate started blowing up and we didnt know why but i had to go back into mine and i had to hope it didnt blow up with me inside...it didnt but i woke up scared, i also had a dream i was pregnant last week....xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I was just googling something and this pic came up what the hell is that behind the answer test i want one lol xxx
 



Attached Files:







boys and detect5 042.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## crazy84

That is a super test!!!!! Hahahaha wow!! Never seen one before!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

https://www.amazon.com/Early-Pregnancy-Tests-com-Detect5-Progressive-Pregnancy-Test/dp/B005LY5O2Y this is it


----------



## crazy84

Nat if you can't get bloods this might be the way to go!!


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat, how are you doing hun? Where are you in your cycle?
> Have you decided if you're going to really 'try' this cycle or not?
> xo

We'll oh has twisted my arm to give it one more "try hard " go lol...
But I'm still going to be more relaxed about it...it's been nice not to even think about my cycle for some days now...I even had a temping break for a week and it felt flipping great.lol...
Back to reality now tho...I think I'm like cd6 today...hang on ill go check.......
Yep cd 6 ...so this time next week I hope to be o'ing or have o'd....I hope it's not late on again...I had a 36 day cycle last time...oh no sir eee not this time please lol...

So glad you have sort of settled on what you want to do now.and that is a very good plan to have should you want to change your mind.
Barbs I have a VERY good feeling about your ivf when it starts...A REALLY GOOD FEELING.:thumbup:

I am going to meditate tonight and I am going to try to focus on Amanda and Ashley and you (and myself of courselol) ....I am going to try and tap into a few things too...see if I can predict anything else....I won't be saying anything tho unless I am certain.

I am going to try and send and receive good vibes for your op and your ivf.:thumbup: and I am going to try and concentrate on how your are affriad and hopefully if it works you may start to feel a little more at ease soon. Fx.:) 

So- have you got anything planned for the weekend? Anything nice?...megs going away this weekend...well miss her..:( 
Like we all have you.:flower: 


Hope your having a nice evening barbs...hope to see you on hear again soon love.:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I was just googling something and this pic came up what the hell is that behind the answer test i want one lol xxx

That is flipping awesome !!M I want one too...I'm a hunting this baby down! Lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Early-Pregnancy-Tests-com-Detect5-Progressive-Pregnancy-Test/dp/B005LY5O2Y this is it

Ha ha ha...I'm buying this one for SURE!!!.lol....top drawer test!....this is not to pee on for fun -his is the terminator of tests...lol
Jeeees what a beast it is...I want it.lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat!

Good play you've got. Just don't get too sucked into it.
You know, I hardly even remember what CD I am now. Because really, what the hell does it matter??? It doesn't. It will be very strange not to test at all. Because there's nothing to test for :( That's the sad part. Anyway...

Thank you for meditating for me how sweet! Tell me if anything comes up for me :) :)
You know the last psychic that a fertility reading for me kept insisting I was goign to get really serious about fertility in the spring of 2014. I kept telling her how I'm doing it NOW...I'm going through IUI's & I'm serious NOW. Well, maybe she's right after all eh? Heh. Although I don't plan to wait for next spring. ASAP I can do IVF I'm going to!

This weekend? I have SD with us. Saturday night we're having my friends come over for dinner. One of my closest friends...the one who knocked up his g/f in less than a year of dating. So that might be a bit hard. She's about ready to pop.

Oh one of our other friend's finally popped on Sunday & guess what they did? They took my baby name for a boy. I told them almost three years ago what I'd want to name a boy if we had a son & they took that name. I'm a bit angry about it. I just feel like it's one more thing taken from me. 

fucking people.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Haha nat its cool isnt it, i'm not buying one i think at this point i need to go with the flow xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat!
> 
> Good play you've got. Just don't get too sucked into it.
> You know, I hardly even remember what CD I am now. Because really, what the hell does it matter??? It doesn't. It will be very strange not to test at all. Because there's nothing to test for :( That's the sad part. Anyway...
> 
> Thank you for meditating for me how sweet! Tell me if anything comes up for me :) :)
> You know the last psychic that a fertility reading for me kept insisting I was goign to get really serious about fertility in the spring of 2014. I kept telling her how I'm doing it NOW...I'm going through IUI's & I'm serious NOW. Well, maybe she's right after all eh? Heh. Although I don't plan to wait for next spring. ASAP I can do IVF I'm going to!
> 
> This weekend? I have SD with us. Saturday night we're having my friends come over for dinner. One of my closest friends...the one who knocked up his g/f in less than a year of dating. So that might be a bit hard. She's about ready to pop.
> 
> Oh one of our other friend's finally popped on Sunday & guess what they did? They took my baby name for a boy. I told them almost three years ago what I'd want to name a boy if we had a son & they took that name. I'm a bit angry about it. I just feel like it's one more thing taken from me.
> 
> fucking people.

Oh no that's kind of mean...taking your boy name....I would be quite pissed about that...in fact actually...our niebours daughter Ashley...she just had a baby girl and she just nicked our baby girl name...Lilly Mai...so we have a new name now...I like it much better...
So stuff her lol...
I am in love with grace...such a pretty name and it goes very well with what will be her surname...

Barbs..lthat should be nice to have a good ole catch up with your close friend...I hope his oh mrs doesn't annoy you lol...
Is she the scary mental woman you said about ? Lol

Isn't that strange about your reading and what she said?...wow...it's hard to believe that there are peopl that can predict exactly what's going to happen...I kind of freaked myself out the other day...lol...

I am sooo tempted to get a reading barbs but I am affraid...I have always been a little sceptical about readings but I am been very drawn to it and having it done lately..I been researching where to go but it throws me again and I get off put bc of the fear..I don't know why I am affraid...I guess bc I don't want to hear what I don't want to hear lol...


Annoyed dot com right...football is on! England v Poland....grrrr lol...

I hope you DO. Have a good weekend barbs...you take it easy love ok.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg is that photo of you in your kitchen?
> It's an awesome shot!

Yes it is thanks - its from a night we went to see Book of Mormon a couple months ago :) we renovated - you should have seen the hideousness that it was before LOL


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Oh one of our other friend's finally popped on Sunday & guess what they did? They took my baby name for a boy. I told them almost three years ago what I'd want to name a boy if we had a son & they took that name. I'm a bit angry about it. I just feel like it's one more thing taken from me.
> 
> fucking people.

Ugh that's balls barb, total Balls!!!!

I have my list of names... maybe I should hide it lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

My oh just asked me if we ever have a second daughter if we can call her paris...i say second because i already have dibs on the first baby girl and boys name lol xxx


----------



## Petzy

lol that's funny Natalie. DH and I know a girls name but a boys name will be a battle


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have picked both oh has two other chidren i have none and ive had my names picked for years lol i have quite uncomfotable cramping and upset stomach, i'm going to have a shower and get into bed see if it easys i hope its nothing bad.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ok the cramps were like af and even in my thighs for maybe 5mins til i was able to go to the toilet now they are gone :/ strange anyways last frer tomorrow morning i hope its daker :D x


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I have picked both oh has two other chidren i have none and ive had my names picked for years lol i have quite uncomfotable cramping and upset stomach, i'm going to have a shower and get into bed see if it easys i hope its nothing bad.

Oh Natalie I didn't know you are going to be a step mom! how old are DH's children?


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Ok the cramps were like af and even in my thighs for maybe 5mins til i was able to go to the toilet now they are gone :/ strange anyways last frer tomorrow morning i hope its daker :D x

I am having some crazy cramps on and off. Some are uncomfortable others are fine. This is normal I hear...

FX for the FRER tomorrow but you don't need much more reassurance!


----------



## Nataliieexo

3 and 5 oh is going through court to have to see them because his ex is a cow she hates me because we are together yet they were done before i met oh. We had to get a restraining order type thing put on her because she harrassed us. I have only met his children once he has been able to have them a few times and see them though when she was reasonable for a few weeks, urgh she winds me up when i think about her i cant wait until he has proper access it kills me seeing him go through it.


----------



## mommaplus05

Ugghh...ladies I have a frer...wen shld I use it? I got starky bfn today 8-9 dpo...when u think?


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Ugghh...ladies I have a frer...wen shld I use it? I got starky bfn today 8-9 dpo...when u think?

Well obviously I am the wrong chick to ask!!! Hahahahahaha because I would say tonight!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Ugghh...ladies I have a frer...wen shld I use it? I got starky bfn today 8-9 dpo...when u think?
> 
> Well obviously I am the wrong chick to ask!!! Hahahahahaha because I would say tonight!!!Click to expand...

Not u ashley!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Lmao


----------



## crazy84

So....is that a no then?! Hahahahahaahaha ok ok...... Maybe Thursday or Friday!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Ugghh...ladies I have a frer...wen shld I use it? I got starky bfn today 8-9 dpo...when u think?
> 
> Well obviously I am the wrong chick to ask!!! Hahahahahaha because I would say tonight!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Not u ashley!!Click to expand...

Hahaha... I say in 2-3 days!

Don't listen to her she is a bad influence!


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> 3 and 5 oh is going through court to have to see them because his ex is a cow she hates me because we are together yet they were done before i met oh. We had to get a restraining order type thing put on her because she harrassed us. I have only met his children once he has been able to have them a few times and see them though when she was reasonable for a few weeks, urgh she winds me up when i think about her i cant wait until he has proper access it kills me seeing him go through it.

Oh wow that's terrible... must be very difficult for him. No one thinks about the fact its the kid they are really punishing eh? Sorry to hear that xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Ugghh...ladies I have a frer...wen shld I use it? I got starky bfn today 8-9 dpo...when u think?
> 
> Well obviously I am the wrong chick to ask!!! Hahahahahaha because I would say tonight!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Not u ashley!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... I say in 2-3 days!
> 
> Don't listen to her she is a bad influence!Click to expand...

Hahaha..im leaning towards friday but my pms has begun!!! I am sooooo bitchy like ready to freekin snap..my dh is soooo making me mad this eve..uggghh my 19yr old stepson lives here and im bout at wits end w him w no support from my dh..the kid is lazy. He comes home, leaves, goes huntin, comes in during quiet time and totally leaves a mudtrail on my white carpet. !!! Eats the dinner I cooked then sits in front of tv!! So I have to scrub floors wash more dishes for a grown man?? Really..? Uggghhh..im fixin to blow my top. I was soooo not raised like that..the kids is old enuf to care for and be soley responsible for himself. I didnt give birth to a 19yr old baby! Shatttyyy!


----------



## crazy84

Amanda that sucks and would be so annoying!!!! Sorry you have to deal with that!! I would blow my lid for sure!!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Amanda that sucks and would be so annoying!!!! Sorry you have to deal with that!! I would blow my lid for sure!!!!

Yessss its super super frustrating by far!! I am havin the worst pms ever..lmao!!! Im like breakin dwn w superwoman hotflashes!! Seriously like bitchy, and sweaty. Wth!! Im like bout to strip butt naked. Hahaaha..im hot! This blows!! I usually have mind pms. Little fussy, pimple breakouts like a teenager. So far noooo breakouts at all. Not one pimple yet this cyclewcycle..wonderful..maybe its my new face cream? But I am ubber crabby and the hot flashes r a real bitch..lol..uggghh I wiah friday wld come faster..lol im really to b done w the tww already. Lol im soooo anxious and hot and grumpy. Wana hide in the freezer. Lmao..have u tested this eve??


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda that sucks and would be so annoying!!!! Sorry you have to deal with that!! I would blow my lid for sure!!!!
> 
> Yessss its super super frustrating by far!! I am havin the worst pms ever..lmao!!! Im like breakin dwn w superwoman hotflashes!! Seriously like bitchy, and sweaty. Wth!! Im like bout to strip butt naked. Hahaaha..im hot! This blows!! I usually have mind pms. Little fussy, pimple breakouts like a teenager. So far noooo breakouts at all. Not one pimple yet this cyclewcycle..wonderful..maybe its my new face cream? But I am ubber crabby and the hot flashes r a real bitch..lol..uggghh I wiah friday wld come faster..lol im really to b done w the tww already. Lol im soooo anxious and hot and grumpy. Wana hide in the freezer. Lmao..have u tested this eve??Click to expand...

Maybe it's because they are not pms symptoms but pregnancy symptoms!!!! How great would that be?!!!! I can't wait for Friday to get here either!!!!! I need to see you test!! Hahaha! I will test in the morning.... But I do feel af will be here Thursday! Blah!! :/


----------



## jhueym2b

Petzy said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Ugghh...ladies I have a frer...wen shld I use it? I got starky bfn today 8-9 dpo...when u think?
> 
> Well obviously I am the wrong chick to ask!!! Hahahahahaha because I would say tonight!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Not u ashley!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... I say in 2-3 days!
> 
> Don't listen to her she is a bad influence!Click to expand...

Congrats Petzy:happydance:
I am 5dpo and 8 days past hcg trigger. Stupidly took frer yesterday and today. Got faint + but I know its what is left of the trigger. I totally had myself convinced I wasn't going to be compulsive tester lol. 8 days away seems forever! And the torture of watching line 2 get fainter each time as trigger diluted away and then just hoping 14dpo second line magically reappears. Solution? I ordered pt test strips from amazon and they wont be here tip 23rd. Take that curiosity!! Lol. Just have to avoid tests at grocery store tmrw.


----------



## Nataliieexo

My tests are lighter this morning :(
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1381909185858.jpg
File size: 180.2 KB
Views: 15









PicsArt_1381909214772.jpg
File size: 190.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> My tests are lighter this morning :(

Oh shit.nat that's not good :( ....was it smu?
Are the cramps gone?...oh I'm so worried for you nat, I hope your ok.
Surley this cannot be ANOTHER chemical??. Omg wtf...soo unfair
Nat I hope I am wrong. :( 

I would ring your gp nat.is she in today? Tell what's happened to your tests again this morning.

:) :) :) xx


----------



## natjenson

Hi jhuey :) ....welcome love...are you doing iui? :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yeah smu and i am going to do another cheapie in about 45mins and see what that says, i havent had any cramping this morning but i havent been getting them in the morning anyways usually later in the day, if this is another chemical i can safely say i am done ttc if it happens it happens i cant go through this again never mind if it happened again xxx


----------



## natjenson

Awe nat :( I'm gutted for you right now love...I hope this is just nothing...I have my fingers tightly crossed for you.
You hang in there nat.:thumbup:

I totally understand why you would be done too..I would be the same.but is there anyway your gp can find it why that could happen to you?...
That fact that you can get pregnant is great but there's something going on from there on in that needs investigating love and if it were me I would want to know what it is so I can move on with my future and work out weather or not I wanted to ttc.
COMPLETELY understandable that you are fed up nat.:hug: 

I'm holding on for your next lot of tests...perhaps this morning were just one offs.fx.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks i called the doctors waiting.for my doctor to ring me i will keep you updated, i just done another cheapie i will update you when its been 10mins xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Thanks i called the doctors waiting.for my doctor to ring me i will keep you updated, i just done another cheapie i will update you when its been 10mins xxx

Good luck nat.:thumbup: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Here it is :/ x
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1381917362910.jpg
File size: 174.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Thanks i called the doctors waiting.for my doctor to ring me i will keep you updated, i just done another cheapie i will update you when its been 10mins xxx

Natalie I am so sorry I really hope it's not another chemical. I know it is so hard. My chemical was so difficult. And I know it's just awful. But you can't give up. This stuff is not easy and we are here for you. You will be pg soon and it will take. It's still so early on your ttc journey. And you've got pg twice ! I think that is a really really good sign my doctor told me the same thing about chemicals. 

I really hope this one works out but if it doesn't we are here for you.


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Here it is :/ x

The cheapie doesn't look lighter to me.


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Here it is :/ x

Nat that ic looks great love.:thumbup:...I think it's going to be ok...
We having a scary moment I think.lol...
Understandable tho after what you been through love and it being so recent.

Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you dear.:flower::flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you well when the doctor calls i hope she will say lets have a blood test and see all i can do is hope i wish she would hurry and call though xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Thank you well when the doctor calls i hope she will say lets have a blood test and see all i can do is hope i wish she would hurry and call though xxx

I hope she calls you ASAP ugh the wait is awful xx


----------



## Petzy

Ok I am off to my last blood draw at the crack of dawn here. Ugh I am nervous all over again please cross your fingers for me. I don't expect to hear results until layer today.


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Ok I am off to my last blood draw at the crack of dawn here. Ugh I am nervous all over again please cross your fingers for me. I don't expect to hear results until layer today.

Big fingers crossed here meg...:thumbup:
It will all be ok.
Good luck love.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Omg she was useless she said its ok for the colour of the tests to not change much and that i have to not take a test for another week and bring a urine sample and a test in next week.....shes got to be joking :/ x


----------



## Petzy

Natalie that is ridiculous ! What a stupid cow. Honestly I have never even heard of that. I'm sorry you have to go through this but just remember. It won't change the outcome if you are pg you are pg :). are you going to keep testing or wait? Also what do they expect you to bring your sample in ? A Tupperware container? Jeez. It's called BLOOD not Urine.


----------



## Petzy

Ok it's 7am and the waiting room here is packed beyond belief. LOL


----------



## Nataliieexo

I know it wont change things i dont know i will probably test because i need to know either way, i know i have nothing to take a sample in and i cant believe i will have to take my own test i'm sure they could spare me one :/ its a joke if its a chemical it will be over by wedneday :/ x


----------



## Petzy

If it is a chemical AF will come soon. But let's think positive ok. How many days late are you now ?


----------



## Nataliieexo

Af was due saturday or sunday so 3-4days for some reason i have a gut feeling everything will be ok.


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh no nat. That sux for u terribly. But dnt stress yet. Another chemical wld just b unbelievable..I wld ring ur docs n see wat goin on. Makes no sense..dnt give uo and dnt give up hope though really. Tgat fact tgat u can get preg is great it may b some minor issue goin on thats fixable..maye see a fertility doc.? But anyway .dnt give up yet. Im totally sad for u. Like my heart is aching is wonder right ..


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Af was due saturday or sunday so 3-4days for some reason i have a gut feeling everything will be ok.

I so hope so. All fingers and toes crossed here xo


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you i hope tomorrows test sheds some better light on the situation xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

mommaplus05 said:


> Ohh no nat. That sux for u terribly. But dnt stress yet. Another chemical wld just b unbelievable..I wld ring ur docs n see wat goin on. Makes no sense..dnt give uo and dnt give up hope though really. Tgat fact tgat u can get preg is great it may b some minor issue goin on thats fixable..maye see a fertility doc.? But anyway .dnt give up yet. Im totally sad for u. Like my heart is aching is wonder right ..

The doctor wants me to stop testing and take a test and urine sample in next wednesday she said its to early and if it is another chemical there isnt anything they can do about it so i have to wait it out.


----------



## mommaplus05

That ic looks good to me...maybe that frer just had less dye that the others..wheeww...maybe its just a scare..fx things will b great. I sure will ur doc wasnt an ass and cld do bloods.


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Ohh no nat. That sux for u terribly. But dnt stress yet. Another chemical wld just b unbelievable..I wld ring ur docs n see wat goin on. Makes no sense..dnt give uo and dnt give up hope though really. Tgat fact tgat u can get preg is great it may b some minor issue goin on thats fixable..maye see a fertility doc.? But anyway .dnt give up yet. Im totally sad for u. Like my heart is aching is wonder right ..
> 
> The doctor wants me to stop testing and take a test and urine sample in next wednesday she said its to early and if it is another chemical there isnt anything they can do about it so i have to wait it out.Click to expand...

Uggghhhh ur doc office is unbelievable..I wld look and see if u can find another doc, pissibly a private clinic or fertility doc..them people r asses..


----------



## natjenson

Nat the uk makes me really angry with our crappy nhs docs...that is stupid what the doc has said.what about a 2nd opinion nat?....
It makes me laugh- if it were cold hard cash being spent on your care here they would jump so high it would take a week to come back down.
Nat- yur doc is expecting to wait a week? That's redonkulous.
Grrrrr I am annoyed with your gp for causing you upset like this..it's the LAST thing you need right now- worry is not whats supposed to be prescribed here.its relief.

Nat..you try and hang in there Hun and remember you have us ok...I also have a good feeling your going to be ok and that we just a scary moment there this morning that's all.

I will get around to my meditation today and I will ask for your bfp to stick.:thumbup: 

Take care nat love.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> Thank you i hope tomorrows test sheds some better light on the situation xx

Maybe u shld wait n test on friday w me?? Give it a cpl days and certainly there will b change one way or the other yeah...? Thats if u cld wait. It b tough but maybe worth it?


----------



## natjenson

Ha ha Amanda...yur posts made me laugh out loud this morning...I got like that pre Harry bfp...so it's still a good sign...and funnily enough I had a boy vibes about you last night...don't set it stone but it was just a feeling lol...
And they say the testosterone increases when pg with a boy...lol
So how are you feeling today? Better I hope.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nat a lil story for you....I went another thread some months ago...there was five of us...we all started our cycle at the same time give or take a day...so we all packed to test the same time...3 of the girls got there bfp...but one of them was REALY slow to progress for two weeks...she is now 23 weeks pg...so just a lil reassurance for you Hun that things CAN Turn out to be ok.:thumbup:

Hope that helps love.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Ha ha Amanda...yur posts made me laugh out loud this morning...I got like that pre Harry bfp...so it's still a good sign...and funnily enough I had a boy vibes about you last night...don't set it stone but it was just a feeling lol...
> And they say the testosterone increases when pg with a boy...lol
> So how are you feeling today? Better I hope.:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hahaha..no boy!! Lmao..I think thats all my body has is boy(well dh ) u gota visualize a girl for me woman..haha tgere is wayttyy to much testosterone floatim round this house..I have almost all boys and I am one of 8 kids..and there all boys!!! Haha I desperately need a girl..I mean of course a healthy baby is number 1 but a girl is highly recomended..haha


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Af was due saturday or sunday so 3-4days for some reason i have a gut feeling everything will be ok.

I so hope so. All fingers and toes crossed here xo


----------



## Nataliieexo

That is reassuring nat ive seen a few slow progressers i hope i am one of them, and the care in the uk is crap all of the doctors at my sugery are the same they just dont really seem to care, i will wait it out and pray everything is ok i have had cramping on and off so fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Petzy

Oops double post sorry


----------



## Nataliieexo

mommaplus05 said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> Thank you i hope tomorrows test sheds some better light on the situation xx
> 
> Maybe u shld wait n test on friday w me?? Give it a cpl days and certainly there will b change one way or the other yeah...? Thats if u cld wait. It b tough but maybe worth it?Click to expand...

I'm to scared that if i wait til friday to test the test will be negative i just dont think i can wait until then.


----------



## natjenson

Ok Amanda...I will focus on a girl for you:thumbup:

Nat hang In there love...:flower:

Meg...how's the waiting room looking now?.....better i hopes :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> Thank you i hope tomorrows test sheds some better light on the situation xx
> 
> Maybe u shld wait n test on friday w me?? Give it a cpl days and certainly there will b change one way or the other yeah...? Thats if u cld wait. It b tough but maybe worth it?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm to scared that if i wait til friday to test the test will be negative i just dont think i can wait until then.Click to expand...

Ohhh I can totally understand. Try to hang in there..


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Ok Amanda...I will focus on a girl for you:thumbup:
> 
> Nat hang In there love...:flower:
> 
> Meg...how's the waiting room looking now?.....better i hopes :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I'm all done now and at work..... now the waiting game begins. I am so anxious.


----------



## natjenson

It's going to be alright meg.:flower: you is up the duffers love lol...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ive just done a pile of ironing my back kills now, now i need to shower and get ready to go meet oh a bit later, we are gona do something just us tonight i think, i need to make sure i hold it together, i will probably test again tomorrow morning at about 10.30 xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! 
Yay more bloodwork meg, I'm sure it'll be a great number but its still nerve wracking... 

Nat, sorry about the test this morning I agree the ic still looks good. Sorry your doc is being a bag but really at this point if it is a chem there's nothing they can do and bringing in next week will be a def answer. I don't see why they can't do bloods but ultimately getting em won't change the outcome good or bad. But I understand the reassurance would be better than nothing. Please don't give up though, I know it's heart wrenching but like meg said you've been pregnant twice and that says a lot and remember most chems are not a problem with you it just isn't a viable genetic mix this time around... It's terrible but true, you are not broken! And even the docs could try extra progesterone next cycle or at least check the levels for you. I think that would be reasonable. Anyways like you said I also have a good feeling, that frer might be bunk! Slow progression wins the race! 

Everyone here is going to support you no matter what but I don't see it as a time to give up on ttc... You will get thru today and tomorrow is a different one


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks i will see what tomorrows test has in store for me the frer could have been dodgy for all u know, hopefully i have better luck tomorrow though,and i think saying i wasnt going to ttc was me being angry and emotional i dont think i could stop trying i need it to happen for me x


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Thanks i will see what tomorrows test has in store for me the frer could have been dodgy for all u know, hopefully i have better luck tomorrow though,and i think saying i wasnt going to ttc was me being angry and emotional i dont think i could stop trying i need it to happen for me x

Very true - its totally natural to feel this way.... But you gotta keep going :) I am really anticipating your test tomorrow


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey ladies!
> Yay more bloodwork meg, I'm sure it'll be a great number but its still nerve wracking...

Yes it is for sure... 2 hours and counting LOL:wacko:


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am dying for it to get to tomorrow tbh im trying to stop myself peeing on every test i have.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Good luck with your bloods :) xx


----------



## Petzy

Bloods were 321! they more than doubled... I think double would have been around 275-280. Am I crazy to wish it was even higher lol?

Omg.. so relieved.

Booked my first U/S for Nov 5th! They wanted to do it in 2 weeks but I am still away then :( so sad that I have to wait another week now lol


----------



## natjenson

MEG -GREAT THAT'S FANTASTIC NEWS ....:wohoo: ...see I told ya...300's or more te he he. :thumbup: 

:) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) 
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## natjenson

So you gotta be celebrating tonight right....you and oh....???.....I bet he brings you flowers tonight...ahhh this is lovely for you meg.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> So you gotta be celebrating tonight right....you and oh....???.....I bet he brings you flowers tonight...ahhh this is lovely for you meg.:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Haha he most certainly will NOT haha... not his style! But he is sweet in other ways LOL He always says why would I do that they are just going to die...lol


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> MEG -GREAT THAT'S FANTASTIC NEWS ....:wohoo: ...see I told ya...300's or more te he he. :thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :)
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks Nat. I am relieved. Onto the next worry lmao


----------



## natjenson

Chocolates then?... :) ...


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> Bloods were 321! they more than doubled... I think double would have been around 275-280. Am I crazy to wish it was even higher lol?
> 
> Omg.. so relieved.
> 
> Booked my first U/S for Nov 5th! They wanted to do it in 2 weeks but I am still away then :( so sad that I have to wait another week now lol

Ahhhhhhh that is fantasti cc news meg I am exstatic for u!!!! Such great news! Wow tgats all I can say!!! Whoooohoo ur havin a baby. How great .now u can rub ur lil bump...:)))


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Bloods were 321! they more than doubled... I think double would have been around 275-280. Am I crazy to wish it was even higher lol?
> 
> Omg.. so relieved.
> 
> Booked my first U/S for Nov 5th! They wanted to do it in 2 weeks but I am still away then :( so sad that I have to wait another week now lol
> 
> Ahhhhhhh that is fantasti cc news meg I am exstatic for u!!!! Such great news! Wow tgats all I can say!!! Whoooohoo ur havin a baby. How great .now u can rub ur lil bump...:)))Click to expand...

haha its more of a bloat for the next few months LOL - thanks Amanda :D


----------



## mommaplus05

So I am obssessing over here..lol I went back to the yr I got pregnant w my lo...it was 2010...I have af on my bday 9-9...I went to alabama for a trip on sept 30th..and I already knew I was preg..I found out on sept 29th w a 5 days sooner frer on sept 28..have bloodwork on sept 29th...soooo that wld put me at getting my bfp on 7dpo and bloods on 8dpo...uggghhhhh I was hoping it was later so I wld have hope but it was a suppppper early bfp...damnit! Pooooo I had my starky white bfn yesterday w frer..that totally screws up my chances for hope..I know I was 6-8 dpo w my daughter as well..I was early w my miscarriage too..I miscarried at 9wks3days...


----------



## natjenson

Amanda....did you RE CHECK that frer?......got an Incy feeling yu should look again.:thumbup: :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

O yes like 10xs..lol and peed on a cheapy $1 test this am and noda..im am almost certain im not prego...its shatty too! Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Now im gona go look at frer again..lol


----------



## natjenson

Just ordered a brand new tumble dryer...it's very posh...lol...that will be my baby for net week haha...yes I love it...warmed up clothes for the winter..woop woop :) 

I hope that frer has a line hiding on it love.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Should i try fmu tomorrow or stick with smu incase it is lighter and i panic x


----------



## natjenson

Ooooh that's a hard one nat...I would pee in a pot...use a cheepie and it you like the Resault dip your frer into it.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

What a bout a lid on a spray can?...use very hot soapy water to clean it...not boiling it will melt lol...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

So that frer has a slight shadow if I take it outaa case and hold it to the light..bahaha I dnt think that counts as a line..haha..boo to me..im done w my rant and testing..no more buyin tests im just gona go by flippin tampons! Lol


----------



## natjenson

No no Amanda..that line could be good...I had a feeling you should go and check it...your not out yet woman! Lol



:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Bloods were 321! they more than doubled... I think double would have been around 275-280. Am I crazy to wish it was even higher lol?
> 
> Omg.. so relieved.
> 
> Booked my first U/S for Nov 5th! They wanted to do it in 2 weeks but I am still away then :( so sad that I have to wait another week now lol

Congrats, Meg! H&H 9 months xo

btw thats my 4 year anniversary :) not marriage but when we first went out.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I dont have any frers left lol xxx


----------



## natjenson

Oh lol nat....ok use fmu and smu then .:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hiya barbs :) how are you today love? :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Nataliieexo said:


> My tests are lighter this morning :(

Hey Nat,

Find some where you can go for blood work. I can't believe how you're being treated. In CAD this would never happen. I don't know what to say.

Although looking at your tests, it looks like my tests which never got dark enough & I felt like some thing wasn't right. This was the month I had a chemical. It shouldn't get lighter. But try another test soon & see?? Are they FMU? FMU is the most concentrated urine btw...

I'm sorry you're going through this. I hope you've got a sticky bean. I'd be worried as well if I were you. I would have thought your test line would be blazing by now. :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Nataliieexo said:


> Yeah smu and i am going to do another cheapie in about 45mins and see what that says, i havent had any cramping this morning but i havent been getting them in the morning anyways usually later in the day, if this is another chemical i can safely say i am done ttc if it happens it happens i cant go through this again never mind if it happened again xxx

Hun, I'm so sorry.
But you shouldn't give up this easily. You only just started your TTC journey. You can do it. You're strong. We woman are very strong. If I'm a good example of it? I think so! Nat's right - you may have some thing with your hormones. It could be your progesterone not getting up high enough to sustain a pregnancy. Your issue is not that you can't get pregnant. You had a chemical but mostly chemicals are abnormalities. 
Anyway if this turns into a Chemical I think it's best you check your Day 3 & Day 21 hormones & talk to your doctor about possible Progesterone issue.

Hang in there, love. The journey isn't over. I hope you've got a sticky bean. xo


----------



## mommaplus05

Nat here r my dried up negative frer..lol crappy
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131016_113800.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20131016_113733.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20131016_112907.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Hiya barbs :) how are you today love? :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hello Hun,

I'm doing OK today. Much better since I made a decission.
I'm booked for surgery in December unless there's a cancelation & I can get bumped to November. And then I start IVF in January.

How are you doing? What CD are you?


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Nat here r my dried up negative frer..lol crappy

Yep I can see a slight somthing there ...the colour one I can't tell if there's any pink tho.
I recon you should test again on the weekend .friday posibly?
Your defo not out yet live.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Ooooh that's a hard one nat...I would pee in a pot...use a cheepie and it you like the Resault dip your frer into it.:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I like this idea !
And Nat I love your new signature ! Xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Bloods were 321! they more than doubled... I think double would have been around 275-280. Am I crazy to wish it was even higher lol?
> 
> Omg.. so relieved.
> 
> Booked my first U/S for Nov 5th! They wanted to do it in 2 weeks but I am still away then :( so sad that I have to wait another week now lol
> 
> Congrats, Meg! H&H 9 months xo
> 
> btw thats my 4 year anniversary :) not marriage but when we first went out.Click to expand...

Thanks Barb! That's some good juju ! Xx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hiya barbs :) how are you today love? :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Hello Hun,
> 
> I'm doing OK today. Much better since I made a decission.
> I'm booked for surgery in December unless there's a cancelation & I can get bumped to November. And then I start IVF in January.
> 
> How are you doing? What CD are you?Click to expand...

Barb that's great news. Wow IVF. That's a big deal. I like those odds :). Fx for a cancellation too! ;) xo


----------



## barbikins

momma, I see a line but i cant decide if its pink or a shadow line.
what do you see in real life?


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hiya barbs :) how are you today love? :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Hello Hun,
> 
> I'm doing OK today. Much better since I made a decission.
> I'm booked for surgery in December unless there's a cancelation & I can get bumped to November. And then I start IVF in January.
> 
> How are you doing? What CD are you?Click to expand...

Ahhh that's great news barbs..I'm glad you bit the bullet Hun...I knew that was a really thought thing to do.
So December it is love :) 
January is going to be a good month for you...your aniversary and your ivf.:thumbup: 
A brand new year barbs.and I wish it's the BEST ever.:flower:

Afm..I'm cd 7 ...got my opks on the way...expecting to o around cd 14/15/16 ...
Not obsessing about it tho.
Not testing for hgc till af is late too.im not going to buy any test unless I am late.
It's the poas in me that makes me obsess haha..so I'm staying well clear.:thumbup:

I'm still temping bc I want the data for doc In January...we got our apt then.
Temps are behaving better since I stopped all the supps...how strange lol..
I'm only taking prenatal...vit c and zinc and the fish oils now...

Hope your having a good day barbs...hope the rest of your day at work Goes good too.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg,

Yeah IVF is huge. And expensive. And yep, this is big times!!!

I'm also scheduled to see my GP to see if I can get all of the IVF funded for three months....less the drugs, of course. We'll see. Fingers crossed.
I just won't want to wait too long if there's a waiting list for this. You know the government, Meg....wait, wait, wait....always waiting.

So are you still in the care of your clinic? Until end of Tri-one or smth?


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hiya barbs :) how are you today love? :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Hello Hun,
> 
> I'm doing OK today. Much better since I made a decission.
> I'm booked for surgery in December unless there's a cancelation & I can get bumped to November. And then I start IVF in January.
> 
> How are you doing? What CD are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh that's great news barbs..I'm glad you bit the bullet Hun...I knew that was a really thought thing to do.
> So December it is love :)
> January is going to be a good month for you...your aniversary and your ivf.:thumbup:
> A brand new year barbs.and I wish it's the BEST ever.:flower:
> 
> Afm..I'm cd 7 ...got my opks on the way...expecting to o around cd 14/15/16 ...
> Not obsessing about it tho.
> Not testing for hgc till af is late too.im not going to buy any test unless I am late.
> It's the poas in me that makes me obsess haha..so I'm staying well clear.:thumbup:
> 
> I'm still temping bc I want the data for doc In January...we got our apt then.
> Temps are behaving better since I stopped all the supps...how strange lol..
> I'm only taking prenatal...vit c and zinc and the fish oils now...
> 
> Hope your having a good day barbs...hope the rest of your day at work Goes good too.:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Nat I hope you're right. I can't believe you remembered my anniversary is in January!! HAHA....next test...what's the date?! :)

Good for you hun. I hope you have the strength to just relax. Not POAS. But I"m horrible too. Infact I'm all like 'what if they were wrong & my tubes just spasmed or they came unblocked & I can get pregnant before the surgery?!" BWHAHAHAH I'm lame.

Anyway there are some weird assed stories like that you know. SO you never know.

I'll be emailing you ladies back some point too :) xo


PS: I love your new siggy too.
I don't believe in the almighty but the almighty Barb :) But I appreciate the sentiment. Meditation however is great. 
I've got my Voodoo doll you know....and I think it worked for one person ;) hahaha


----------



## natjenson

The 7th I believe lol...

I know what you mean about "what if they were wrong" or "what if it's all ok again" ...
It must be hard with poas now...after all it was the most intresting part about ttc isn't it...intresting and stressful.lol
That's why I'm not going there this time.af I will await.:thumbup:
I added you in my siggi so I get them good vibes going you know? Lol...
I hope it works.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

There isnt anywhere i can get bloods, it is smu i am going to try fmu tomorrow, i was so scared this would happen i dont know what to expect from my tests tomorrow to be honest.


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> momma, I see a line but i cant decide if its pink or a shadow line.
> what do you see in real life?

In real life I see a soooo faint line that im the only one who sees it at all..haha..thats y im sure its bfn..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Hiya barbs btw..lol and im glad u made a decision and I think the ivf will be amazing..if u dnt conceive before then..hmmmm but I do have a good feeling for u and I really think ur gona get it this time...ur soooo strong and dnt give up..that is such an admirable trait barbs. :)


----------



## mommaplus05

A friend of mine tried invitro around 5-6 times and spoke of the expense. She was into her 40's as was her dh so after tge last time they lost hope and gave up and adopted a small boy..the day they had there court date she fou d out unexpectedly that she was pregnant!!! Yay..gave birth to a healthy lil girl and jow they have two! Sooo strange things happen when u least expect it..


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> The 7th I believe lol...
> 
> I know what you mean about "what if they were wrong" or "what if it's all ok again" ...
> It must be hard with poas now...after all it was the most intresting part about ttc isn't it...intresting and stressful.lol
> That's why I'm not going there this time.af I will await.:thumbup:
> I added you in my siggi so I get them good vibes going you know? Lol...
> I hope it works.:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Holy shit woman...how do you know?! You've got a great memory LOL Geez....

I hope I can take this time & just relax this year. I hope that's how it'll go. I feel calmer right now. I am not all wrapped up in ovulation & shit. And my sex drive is minus 20 or so...so best off lol


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Afm..I'm cd 7 ...got my opks on the way...expecting to o around cd 14/15/16 ...
> Not obsessing about it tho.
> Not testing for hgc till af is late too.im not going to buy any test unless I am late.
> It's the poas in me that makes me obsess haha..so I'm staying well clear.:thumbup:
> 
> I'm still temping bc I want the data for doc In January...we got our apt then.
> Temps are behaving better since I stopped all the supps...how strange lol..
> I'm only taking prenatal...vit c and zinc and the fish oils now...
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Woot Woot OPK time almost for you! FX Natty!!!!


----------



## barbikins

mommaplus05 said:


> A friend of mine tried invitro around 5-6 times and spoke of the expense. She was into her 40's as was her dh so after tge last time they lost hope and gave up and adopted a small boy..the day they had there court date she fou d out unexpectedly that she was pregnant!!! Yay..gave birth to a healthy lil girl and jow they have two! Sooo strange things happen when u least expect it..

There's a theory behind this. About your body & mind preparing for a baby & it allows the body to receive a pregnancy. I sorta believe in it. In some ways. It's weird. Things just happen...when it happens.
I really hope your good feeling is right!

Are you testing again tomorrow?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg,
> 
> Yeah IVF is huge. And expensive. And yep, this is big times!!!
> 
> I'm also scheduled to see my GP to see if I can get all of the IVF funded for three months....less the drugs, of course. We'll see. Fingers crossed.
> I just won't want to wait too long if there's a waiting list for this. You know the government, Meg....wait, wait, wait....always waiting.
> 
> So are you still in the care of your clinic? Until end of Tri-one or smth?

Bring out dem big guns! :D That's great.... I know re government haha... wait wait, oh and then lets wait some more!! If you can start by Jan thats awesome. I really hope you get as much funding as possible what a help that will be

I am with my clinic for first tri yes.... then they kick me out to my GP if she delivers babies (not sure if she does) and if she doesn't, to an OBGYN


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine tried invitro around 5-6 times and spoke of the expense. She was into her 40's as was her dh so after tge last time they lost hope and gave up and adopted a small boy..the day they had there court date she fou d out unexpectedly that she was pregnant!!! Yay..gave birth to a healthy lil girl and jow they have two! Sooo strange things happen when u least expect it..
> 
> There's a theory behind this. About your body & mind preparing for a baby & it allows the body to receive a pregnancy. I sorta believe in it. In some ways. It's weird. Things just happen...when it happens.
> I really hope your good feeling is right!
> 
> Are you testing again tomorrow?Click to expand...

Barb this totally reminds me of what my dentist said to me remember? Ugh makes me want to smack him. I should go see him and say HEY GUESS WHAT I DIDNT CHILL OUT AND I GOT PREGGERS ASSHOLE...oops!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Great numbers meg!!! And breathe! And try not to worry first tri is a scary place but 99% of the weird stuff is normal, even spotting! I had it a few times. Lucky you get a nice early scan! Exciting!! 

Man ladies the new year is gonna be a good one! Hope your surgery gets moved up barb! And ivf big guns! Good thinking getting ahead with all the waiting! Woot! 

Hope Amanda and Natalie's tests are blaring tomorrow!! I am so curious to see! FX FX! 

Love the siggy too Nat! 

Slow slow day for flu jabs, we only did 33 ppl this morning


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Great numbers meg!!! And breathe! And try not to worry first tri is a scary place but 99% of the weird stuff is normal, even spotting! I had it a few times. Lucky you get a nice early scan! Exciting!!
> 
> Slow slow day for flu jabs, we only did 33 ppl this morning

Thanks Tal... hey i read that preggies should get the flu shot for sure and that its really important. Did you jab yourself?


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> The 7th I believe lol...
> 
> I know what you mean about "what if they were wrong" or "what if it's all ok again" ...
> It must be hard with poas now...after all it was the most intresting part about ttc isn't it...intresting and stressful.lol
> That's why I'm not going there this time.af I will await.:thumbup:
> I added you in my siggi so I get them good vibes going you know? Lol...
> I hope it works.:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Holy shit woman...how do you know?! You've got a great memory LOL Geez....
> 
> I hope I can take this time & just relax this year. I hope that's how it'll go. I feel calmer right now. I am not all wrapped up in ovulation & shit. And my sex drive is minus 20 or so...so best off lolClick to expand...

He he I remembered bc it's my birthday too.:) 

Yeah it must be nice to have the break off the thinking and counting and stressing if it worked.
I get the your sd would be down too..news like that isn't the easiest of things to swallow is it.
Barbs that's another reason I wanted to step back this cycle...so oh and can you know"enjoy" the sex life again...not that we weren't but it was kind the main oconversation after and it's a totall passion killer.lol...
I would dread him asking if it was fertile ay or if opk was positive yet...it's nice that he wante to know but it was a passion killer you now.?

Barbs I think you should get this op out if the way and then enjoy a nice Xmas and take good care of yourself do for the January run up.
You know how you said you wanted to enjoy life again...are the any other classes or courses you could sign up for...do something you always wanted to do but never found the time?...
Or even find a new hobbie you never thought was for you?...

Somthing I like to do is go online (sometimes you tube) and look for new make up tips clips...I will sit down with my mag up bag and mirror and try new things...befor eyou know it an hour has gone by and you know something new and you look like a sexy clown lmao...

What do you normally do for Xmas barbs? Do you hook up with some family and eat and drink and be merry?...
Do you go to the Boxing Day sales or January sales....we are buggers for that over here...lol...
Can't say I have ever gone Boxing Day sales really...too much hustle and bustle for my liking...I don't like crowds...spooks me out..the noise the shoving the totall rudeness of some people lol..
I like the Xmas shop run up tho...the lights the smells of the German and Switzerland markets...the atmosphere is electric here - we normally have a celebrity visit Plymouth to turn our lights on. Do you?....
Haha ark at me get all xmasy...it's 10 weeks away yet.lol...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> What do you normally do for Xmas barbs? Do you hook up with some family and eat and drink and be merry?...
> Do you go to the Boxing Day sales or January sales....we are buggers for that over here...lol...
> Can't say I have ever gone Boxing Day sales really...too much hustle and bustle for my liking...I don't like crowds...spooks me out..the noise the shoving the totall rudeness of some people lol..
> I like the Xmas shop run up tho...the lights the smells of the German and Switzerland markets...the atmosphere is electric here - we normally have a celebrity visit Plymouth to turn our lights on. Do you?....
> Haha ark at me get all xmasy...it's 10 weeks away yet.lol...
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat you totally just made me excited for xmas LOL......I hate the crowds too and dont do it!


----------



## natjenson

It's coming meg...Santa is on his way...altho I think Santa has already emptied his sack early for you lmao....:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Meg I just worked it ut...you should start get a bump around my birthday...are you going to do a journal.??. So we can see your bump? :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya meg my first shift we took turns doing the flu jab for each other. Def recommended at any stage, some people feel better waiting til first tri is done but you might as well take advantage of the big clinics, tis the season. You do have to get poked as the mist, live vaccine isn't safe for preggers and if they have single dose you can opt for it, it doesn't have preservatives... We only had multidose at our site which is what I got, no biggie!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Meg I just worked it ut...you should start get a bump around my birthday...are you going to do a journal.??. So we can see your bump? :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

No I dont think I will do a journal... should I? Ahhhh... I will definitely show you my bump when it eventually shows up.... its funny how different people show at different times - there is a girl on first tri who looks about the same size as me and she started at like 2 months! like a very prominent bump lol... others, 4 months - I hope I get one soon haha


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Ya meg my first shift we took turns doing the flu jab for each other. Def recommended at any stage, some people feel better waiting til first tri is done but you might as well take advantage of the big clinics, tis the season. You do have to get poked as the mist, live vaccine isn't safe for preggers and if they have single dose you can opt for it, it doesn't have preservatives... We only had multidose at our site which is what I got, no biggie!

Hmmm ok good to know... I wonder when I should get mine then, I will ask my doc I guess.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Urgh i wish it was morning :(


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat i love your sig :) xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi I'm stalking again:) hope you are all well :) 
Congratulations on the BFP Petzy and Nat . Just to say that HCG only doubles every 48 hours so testing everyday you might not see much progression at all and worry yourself sick . Maybe try hold out till Friday ?? Impossible I know !!!! 

Barbs I'm sorry about your news but its great you now have a concrete plan :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Urgh i wish it was morning :(

I know I wish it was morning for you too!!! Ugh... soon enough - but try to enjoy your day and remember every day without AF is a good sign!! Your cheapie from today looked more than fine! FX for you xx you go out with OH tonight and do something fun


----------



## Petzy

Left wonderin said:


> Hi I'm stalking again:) hope you are all well :)
> Congratulations on the BFP Petzy and Nat . Just to say that HCG only doubles every 48 hours so testing everyday you might not see much progression at all and worry yourself sick . Maybe try hold out till Friday ?? Impossible I know !!!!
> 
> Barbs I'm sorry about your news but its great you now have a concrete plan :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hey you! Nice to see you here again - Thanks very much and hope all is well with you!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Mild af type cramps have returned..:( or :)..lol im leanin more towards..:( haha...ashley ashley ashley gonpee on sumthin..im not peein til friday!! Then I will have a definate answer!! But u need to pee and I know u have tests!! Haha


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Mild af type cramps have returned..:( or :)..lol im leanin more towards..:( haha...ashley ashley ashley gonpee on sumthin..im not peein til friday!! Then I will have a definate answer!! But u need to pee and I know u have tests!! Haha

Amanda I am proud of you ! You hold that bladder!!

LOL leave Ashley alone!! She needs to wait till Friday too lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Mild af type cramps have returned..:( or :)..lol im leanin more towards..:( haha...ashley ashley ashley gonpee on sumthin..im not peein til friday!! Then I will have a definate answer!! But u need to pee and I know u have tests!! Haha
> 
> Amanda I am proud of you ! You hold that bladder!!
> 
> LOL leave Ashley alone!! She needs to wait till Friday too lolClick to expand...

All I can say is I hope its worth the wait..hahaha..I hate waitin but im gona do it...prayin its a suprise at the end!


----------



## mommaplus05

Im 9 dpo!!!! Cmon friday and come on flippin bfps!!


----------



## Petzy

Let's call October SuperMonth

By the way Amanda and Natalie - I think its time you upload actual PHOTOS to your profile!~ so we can seeeeeeeeeeeeee you! Ashley too!!


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Let's call October SuperMonth
> 
> By the way Amanda and Natalie - I think its time you upload actual PHOTOS to your profile!~ so we can seeeeeeeeeeeeee you! Ashley too!!

Yep...meg right...we wanna see your beauty's ....:thumbup: :) 

Octanfabulous! Indeedy meg lol...
Octoberfest! :happydance:

Now we need to get to funvember (November ) :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Oh my my so much going on today!! Lol took me forever to catch up!!! 
Mag your numbers are awesome!! I can't wait to see that baby bump grow!!
Nataliiee- your tests look good!! Your ic was darker for sure!!!
Nat- yay for almost time to start poas!!!! Lol
Amanda- boo for the bfn but you are still early!! :):) still time!!!
Well as soon as I peed in the cup and dipped the stick I started spotting! Ugh basically right on time!! But I knew it was coming! So now I gotta get through af so I can start poas with smiley faces!! 
Everyone on the thread have a fabulous evening!!


----------



## crazy84

Nat I love your siggy!!! :):):)


----------



## Nataliieexo

I cant upload a pic as my oh ex would go to the extent of stalking me which is annoying lol xx


----------



## crazy84

Alright girls I changed my photo to me and my youngest Klaire!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I will however upload a pic of myself tomorrow then delete it when you have all seen lol xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol I have to put profile pic but I dnt know how...lol twoce I did it and it wldnt load..im super bored..here is my previous frer w an edit b&w abd a crop. Haha im soooo bored
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131016_161425.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## crazy84

I see a line!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

It always says upload file failed...evertime I try to do profile pic..lol thats y I randomly post pics on here to see..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

I see a line too! Lol just dnt know wat kinda line..bahaha


----------



## Petzy

I totally see a line too


----------



## Petzy

Love the pic Ashley !


----------



## mommaplus05

:)


----------



## natjenson

Ashley lovely pic...your pretty...and your klaire is a cutey too.:) 

So sorry the witch is getting you...dang cow bag.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Amanda it's going to be a full moon here in a few days...2/3 maybe...just in time for my fertile phase...:) ....dose that count for anything? Isn't it supposed to be a good thing?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Thank you girls!! And Klaire is rotten!! Hahaha can't ever get a serious picture out of her!! :)


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Amanda it's going to be a full moon here in a few days...2/3 maybe...just in time for my fertile phase...:) ....dose that count for anything? Isn't it supposed to be a good thing?
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I wld say perfect!!!! Lol did u see my test..haha


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Amanda it's going to be a full moon here in a few days...2/3 maybe...just in time for my fertile phase...:) ....dose that count for anything? Isn't it supposed to be a good thing?
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> I wld say perfect!!!! Lol did u see my test..hahaClick to expand...

Ahhh great.:thumbup: 

Yeah saw the test...I can defo see a line...fingers crossed its more difentate by Friday love.
Good luck Amanda.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

:))))... I wld have to ck for sure but wat is ur sign? Like astrological? Im virgo..lol gimme ur sigm and bday and I doo some checkin this eve for u..


----------



## natjenson

Well I'm off to meat the dream myster....lol...going to lay head down on my BFF!....my pillow...lol

I will be sort of Mia tmr ladies...off to my moms but ill be on in the evening...nat I should be on to see you tests if you test tmr.:) good luck Hun.:) 

Hope everyone's having a great evening,:thumbup: nighty night me petals...:) 

:sleep: zzzzzzzzz

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> :))))... I wld have to ck for sure but wat is ur sign? Like astrological? Im virgo..lol gimme ur sigm and bday and I doo some checkin this eve for u..

I'm a Capricorn...:) 
7th of January 1981 :) 
Gawsh I'm getting old :dohh: lol...
Thanks Amanda ...you da best :thumbup: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Amanda it's going to be a full moon here in a few days...2/3 maybe...just in time for my fertile phase...:) ....dose that count for anything? Isn't it supposed to be a good thing?
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> I wld say perfect!!!! Lol did u see my test..hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh great.:thumbup:
> 
> Yeah saw the test...I can defo see a line...fingers crossed its more difentate by Friday love.
> Good luck Amanda.
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Ok nat, ur prolly sleepin but here for the am..lol so far what I can gather, u will b most fertile and likely to concieve before a new moon...and there may b proble.s w fertility not due to fertility issues...meaning there r other things going on in ur life that putting a henderance on conception..it states possible issues w marriage stuff, finances and possibly issues w ur parents during up bringin..apparently it says u have some unresolved stuff goin on there...thats wat this is saying anywho...but u have the sign of high fertility so I dnt believe there r any problems in that department. Im gona search for more like ways to hlp u concieve...:)


----------



## barbikins

Right Nat...lol
your birthday is my wedding anniversary. Hah!!!!
Amazing :)


----------



## barbikins

Bite your tongue....I was born in 81 too and we are not old!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Yay...I was born in 81 too!!!


----------



## crazy84

Oh oh Amanda will you do mine??? I am a libra September 24, 1984!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Bite your tongue....I was born in 81 too and we are not old!!!

83' here what what!!!

Lol.


----------



## mommaplus05

Bahaha...I will ck first thing in the am. I gotcha covered meg and ashley!! :))


----------



## Nataliieexo

Top yesterday smu and bottom this morning smu, i musy say my fmu wasnt that dark my smu is always darker :/ i'll know better when i pee in a hour and a half xxx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1381994815451.jpg
File size: 162.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## natjenson

Nat I'd say they are about the same in colour love.:thumbup: looking forward to your smu :) 

Xxx


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Amanda...you have thrown up some true stuff there...
Finances are a little tight right now...we are save save save here lately.
The up bringing...bang on! :) 
And fertility problems? I worry about that now.:wacko:

Things have been much better at home lately so I hope it's not our relationship again.fx.
I do however has some slight relationship problems going on With my mom at the moment- she is very distant with me at the lately.(since her loss with her sister) :( 

So it sounds like no bfp in the most for see able days ahead ...oooops 


Thankyou sooo much for doing that for me love...I totes apreiciate that.:) 

I I managed to meditate last night.(couldn't sleep) 

It's thrown up some very intresting stuff for everyone.

With you I got a white ora...you are an adaptable person to changes...even if you don't like what's going on you adapt well..also I saw lots of trees and sun beams and wood.
Amanda I sense a presence around you- a protective presence.someone is always with you and they are looking out for you.
Also a feeling of a certain meal that you like to cook is not agreeing with your tummy.but you love to eat it.
I focused on pink but little bouts of blue kept creeping in...

Amanda I have no idea what some of is means lol it's just what came to me.
:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Natalie...I meditated on you too...
I got that you are harbouring some deep feelings of sadness...some from years back and some from within the last 12 months...I also got that you are affraid of dresses...your confidence needs to be boosted again.
It came throught that you have a secret lol...we know what that is tho don't we .lol...
That's all I could get ...again I don't know why it came to me but it did.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ashley...ok your was a little serious love...so much came to me I hope I remember it all...

There is someone trying to piss you off and is very jealous of you right now...it is a female.
She wants you to snap bc she is so jealous of your happiness.
I was told to warn you that the consequences could be quite bad if you let her succeed in making you snap.
Also you are a very busy type of person and you laugh everything off.even when you need to be serious you laugh it off- but sometimes it is a front and you hide behind your smile even tho deep down you could cry or rant.
You are wanting a holiday?? Or a trip to the seaside?...you want to take everyone with you but something has been stopping you?
I saw lots of pink ...
Something freaked you out some weeks ago...you need to confront it.
You also have a presence around you but I feel it was a male one.he is not happy about something but is protective.

:) it all just came to me.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Meg ...ok yours was...ok...but I could see that you worry when your in your car.
Something has been confusing for you too.
Lol it also came up that a change in work commitments is on the cards...but we know that lol...
I got blue and pink...
Also there is something that's needs to fixed very quickly- you are going to need it.
Meg I also was told too tell you that you are going to get very tired...that you need to rest when you get the chances to.
And also not to let any work colleagues put too much work load onto you.
There is going to be someone that is very jealous of you at work- but they won't be showing it straight away.

Again meg...I have no idea why this all came to me- it just did lol...
:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Barbs...most intresting one...very little and quite strange...:) 

A saw a solider.standing in front of you..he is very proud and very smart.he is coming home?
You bought a pair of new shoes recently?....they weren't the ones you REALLY wanted...go and get the ones you wanted.
Your not happy with the lay out of a room in your house...you need to change it.
Lots and lot of blue came through barbs..like -blasted with blue.lol...

This is all ii got and I have no idea why lol...but it's just what came to me.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

So guess what mine was ladies..l.l.l
Facking nothing!.....totally blank.
Could not see anything for me.:( ...
Maybe I exhausted myself lol...
But when I came out of the meditation I was very cold and I felt strange.i went back to bed and I couldn't even think about anything.....which is very weird for me lol...
I guess I must of fell asleep.lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Todays smu bottom x
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1382002141864.jpg
File size: 185.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat thats wierd i dont like dresses lol yep we all know my secret haha that was all very accurate and interesting.xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Todays smu bottom x

YES, nat that is looking fantastic now...much darker...:thumbup:
Isn't it funny how your smu is better lol...
ALOT of women was wear by fmu but I would say defo smu is good too.

How are you today. Good I hopes.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I like smu better lol i'm doing good i feel more positive than yesterday at least lol i think i am done testing now until i do one at the doctors next wednesday its to stressful lol i think its time to enjoy it xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hero preggo insomnia, it's 330 am here! 
Natalie your most recent tests look good especially the smu but ic's generally do t get much darker, saving your frer? I think that's a good plan, tomorrow maybe? I think this one is still sticky! Def not fainter today ! 

Nat those meditations are very interesting! I'm sure everyone will find something meaningful from them. Yesterday Kurtis went to hypnotherapy to quit smoking, he's struggled for so long and the hypnotherapist got a vibe of a girl for us, but she's no psychic, just picks up on deep wants, still you never know! Kurtis said he also felt like he saw her grow up through every life stage but always from behind, never seeing the face! Very interesting... Seems to be working so far, said he got to the truck and nearly puked cuz the smell was so strong and while driving just lit up like habit but took one puff and threw everything out the window! Lighter and all. Nothing since and that was at about 5pm yesterday! FX that the physical withdrawals are not bad today because I think mentally he's got this, I'm so proud!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I dont have frers left i was thinking about stopping testing all together to save the stress i have to test at the doctors next week so was thinking to just leave it til then, thats great your oh is takinh quitting smoking so well i hear of so many just quittig by themselves after 40+ years i am sure he will do well :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup if you're confident with today's test I think it's about time to enjoy it! I'd personally want to do one more frer but hey save yourself the worry!! Yay sticky bean October!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I would be lying if i said i wasnt paranoid still and i may get a frer for the weekend though x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Pic as promised and a cute pic of me and my cousin 2days old i found and thought i would share lol xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> Todays smu bottom x

Wow todays smu looks much darker....looks great!! Maybe ur lo is just bein a bugger gettin settled. ! 
@nat, whewww..thats some deep stuff..not sure how to take it all..woods n trees? Well I live back in the woods surounded by trees and I also love the outdoors and have a passion for bow hunting(recurve only)..the white light for protection..definately not to far out there..my stepdad whom I was best friends w is surely around me. He was my bff...as for blue? Hopeful u see bits of blue due to the facts most my kids r boys! Haha..hopefully some pink will creep w upcoming pregnancy.. lol sooooo u still leaning towards me bein prego rt now or no?? Curiousity is a bitch..haha


----------



## mommaplus05

Natalie..here is ur tests inverted..todays is defo darker and thicker.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131017_072025.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## mommaplus05

Here me earlier this wk w my hickory bow..:) was target practicin..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131017_072425.jpg
File size: 62 KB
Views: 9


----------



## natjenson

Wow Natalie you are georgous love...such a pretty lil thing.:) 
:flower: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg .u wld u believe I still have a damn stuffy nose..lol I think my nose is permantaly stopped up..its been like 3 wks!! Lol I just deal w it but cant stand it..one more wk and im makin doc gimme meds!


----------



## Petzy

Natalie and Amanda - Great pics! Love them!! :) Lots of blondes on here tee hee


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> Pic as promised and a cute pic of me and my cousin 2days old i found and thought i would share lol xx

Very beautiful natalie..u r sooo young looking!!! Like perfect skin!!


----------



## Petzy

Natalie - I know its so tempting, I know I wouldn't be able to do it.... do you think you can wait a bit for FRER? AF hasn't shown and your line isn't getting lighter... that's a great sign! What do you think? xx


----------



## mommaplus05

I have to bring my mom to town today so im gona try n oick up a cpl cheapies..gota sneak em though as my mom has no clue we r ttc..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Im 10dpo!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks :D i look younger than 23 lol it will benefit me when i'm older 

Yeah meg i am going to hold off til maybe monday for a frer and see what happens with it then, i'm still feeling pretty much the same still cramping, my boobs are getting a little more tender each day. I feel better about it today.


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow the news just said eating bacon reduces fertility..lowers sperm count. But eating fish raises fertility..hmmm no more bacon for the dh!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Does that apply for women aswell i LOVE bacon lol


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Thanks :D i look younger than 23 lol it will benefit me when i'm older
> 
> Yeah meg i am going to hold off til maybe monday for a frer and see what happens with it then, i'm still feeling pretty much the same still cramping, my boobs are getting a little more tender each day. I feel better about it today.

Good I am glad - I feel good about it too!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Wow the news just said eating bacon reduces fertility..lowers sperm count. But eating fish raises fertility..hmmm no more bacon for the dh!

Haha I saw that its all over the news here too haha... DH doesn't eat much bacon just once in awhile

I need to find out which fishoil is the safe one for pregnancy so I can get some ASAP! I have 100% wild fish oil but no idea if that's safe or not


----------



## Nataliieexo

Me too i just wish they would hurry and get dark so i can make a ticker, on a plus note it was 4 weeks 2 days/16dpo i had my chemical and today i am '4 weeks 2 days' and 16dpo so tomorrow will be my first milestone past :)


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Me too i just wish they would hurry and get dark so i can make a ticker, on a plus note it was 4 weeks 2 days/16dpo i had my chemical and today i am '4 weeks 2 days' and 16dpo so tomorrow will be my first milestone past :)

That IS a milestone... major FX for you natalie


----------



## OurLilFlu

As long as it doesn't have any 'liver' in it it's safe... Cod liver oil is a no, I'm taking wild fish oil when I remember! Heheh

And yes that is a big milestone! And in my eyes you're well past AF which is a good sign most chemicals people don't even clue in cuz AF comes when it's due or maybe a few days off..


----------



## barbikins

@Natalie - your tests are looking great! it's getting darker which is great news. I hope you can go in officially for some bloods soon though. Keep testing! It should get as dark or darker than the Control line at some point.

@Meg, how are you feeling? Are you having any preggo symptoms? Mine didn't kick in until about 6 weeks...the nausea. But first thing was really sore boobs....really sore. Fish oil, you should defo take it. It's the best thing for baby's brain development. I highly recommend it. Are you taking prenatals? It made me very nauseated so I couldn't take them. I took Flinstone vitamines & Folic Acid LOL.

@Nat, WHOA! Are you a psychic now? What's going on? I defo misssed some thing here LOL. You reading from cards or just your Meditation?
Well as for your reading on me. I don't think anyone's coming home. 
Shoes?! LOL last shoes I bought were Blundstone's. I wanted to buy them in Black but bought them in this sorta brown which is nice but some times I wish I bought them in Black. BUt then my husband & I would match. Funny thing is, the remind me of the boots I had through Highschool. It's really weird.
Yep I don't like the layout in my bedroom. And my living room is cluttered so tonight I need to mad clean/tidy/organize. I can't live like this! And funny because a normal person wouldn't see what i do. I have a bit of OCD.
I"ve been told by all psychics that the next child I have will be a boy. :)

I think it's harder to do this sorta thing on yoruself :) 

Ladies, did what Nat say make sense to you???


----------



## crazy84

Wow Nat that was pretty darn accurate!!! My exes new woman pushes and pushes me!!!!!! I wonder if that is who you were talking about!! I did use to flip.. But I realized that just fed her so I haven't in quite sometime!! Trust me she still tries though!!! And I do laugh everything off!!! It's so much easier to be there for everyone else and me just be the strong one that nothing bothers!! Yep not always a healthy thing!! 
With how accurate you are I am real curious about what could have freaked me out that I need to confront! I can't think of anything at the moment....
And a protective male presence.... Like spirit???? Cause my dad and two of my best male friends have passed!! Maybe they have my back
Anyway..... That was crazy accurate!!! :):)
Let me add though.... Lol it is fun to check this stuff out....but I really don't believe in it! Lol sometimes I like to step outside my element.... But I think only God knows the real deal!! But it is fun to hear!!! :):): you girls rock but Nat you did hit the nail on the head!



So how is everyone today??? I am just sipping on some coffee!!


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> As long as it doesn't have any 'liver' in it it's safe... Cod liver oil is a no, I'm taking wild fish oil when I remember! Heheh
> 
> And yes that is a big milestone! And in my eyes you're well past AF which is a good sign most chemicals people don't even clue in cuz AF comes when it's due or maybe a few days off..

Talia - I have the 100% wild fish oil capsules from Costco - are those safe?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> @Meg, how are you feeling? Are you having any preggo symptoms? Mine didn't kick in until about 6 weeks...the nausea. But first thing was really sore boobs....really sore. Fish oil, you should defo take it. It's the best thing for baby's brain development. I highly recommend it. Are you taking prenatals? It made me very nauseated so I couldn't take them. I took Flinstone vitamines & Folic Acid LOL.
> 
> Ladies, did what Nat say make sense to you???

Hey barbs! :) 

I am feeling pretty good. Sore boobs yep... and occasional strange cramps. I am falling asleep at 9pm the last 2 nights.. yikes. That's it though - no nausea yet. a little bit of a funny tummy here and there but nothing noteworthy and may not even be pg related.. we will see how the next few weeks go. I hope any MS can stay away until after holidays!

I am wondering about my 100% Wild Fishoil capsules from Costco - that's what I was taking until my BFP... I wonder if they are ok I need to find out??

Yes I take Materna every day still. I now take them at night instead of the morning because my preg BF said the iron contributes to MS so taking it at night helps avoid that. So why not.....

As for Nats predictions - they are fun but I definitely don't believe in anything relating to psychic's or astrology, etc.... hehe :)


----------



## barbikins

You should take your fish oil to your doctor next time you go in for your appointment. Just to be sure. I'm not sure if wild fish is good or not? I just use some Fish Body Oil from three types of fish. It's a GNC brand.

I hope MS passes you. I had it all day...mostly later on in the day & in the night. I'd take my Prenatal before bed & fight not to throw up. Fun! LOL
So my doctor prescribed me these prenatals where you take one in the morning, one at night & it agreed with me! But you know once I was out of first trimester, things got easy. But I stayed on my meds b/c every time I went off them I'd get nauseated at night.

I find psychics & stuff entertaining. I take it lightly. But I've had some psychics tell me things that are really freaky & they shouldn't know about them. It's creepy.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm thinking of taking a test tomorrow then no more over the weekend maybe a frer next week.


----------



## crazy84

Oh man girls..... I have a roast in the crock pot and it is smelling my house up with a yummy aroma!!!!! Golly I can't wait until supper!! Hahaha just thought I would share!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ashley have u tested? I dnt even know if im gona in mornin..I have this sick to my stomach feeling that is bfn...I mean I just know it..sooo since I have this gut feeking that im not, y wait the frer right?.


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Ashley have u tested? I dnt even know if im gona in mornin..I have this sick to my stomach feeling that is bfn...I mean I just know it..sooo since I have this gut feeking that im not, y wait the frer right?.

I still think you should test!!!!! :):) I started spotting yesterday! Woke up this morning and it was brown! Almost got excited! But it's back to spotting now and right on time! So no more peeing on tests for me until ov time!!! :) so I need you to go ahead and do it for me!! :):)


----------



## mommaplus05

Now how long r ur cycles? Mine r round 27 days or 26..


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Now how long r ur cycles? Mine r round 27 days or 26..

Since I had the mirena removedish... Lol when they went to remove it they couldn't find the dang thing! It had fallen out?! Wth? Anyway since then my cycles have been between 24 & 26 days! According to ff this one was only 22 days! Ugh!!! But it isn't full on yet I just entered spotting and it reset my cycle


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Now how long r ur cycles? Mine r round 27 days or 26..
> 
> Since I had the mirena removedish... Lol when they went to remove it they couldn't find the dang thing! It had fallen out?! Wth? Anyway since then my cycles have been between 24 & 26 days! According to ff this one was only 22 days! Ugh!!! But it isn't full on yet I just entered spotting and it reset my cycleClick to expand...

So when did u ovulate? Did u use opk?


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Oh man girls..... I have a roast in the crock pot and it is smelling my house up with a yummy aroma!!!!! Golly I can't wait until supper!! Hahaha just thought I would share!!!

Yum send me some up here in Canada!

I will be heading to the states on sunday for two weeks I will pop by and pick some up!


----------



## natjenson

Hay ladies back home now...phwa what a day it's been...I'm pooped.lol

So you liked what I said???....
Again it all came to me...I am totally baffled that it even happend...I have spoke with my mom about what's I can do now and she has told me to do somthing about it as it is a gift...I on the other hand am affraid of it all really...I have always been sceptical about predictions and readings - so when it all came to me last night I was pretty supprised.

Natalie...your pic is ABSOLUTLEY lovely...your much younger than you look.very good for when you are in your 30's lol..


Well I was hoping for my opks gp to be here today when I got home but they arnt...they got to come tmr bc it will be Monday before they come and then I will already be in the swing of fertile days...oooops.lol
Oh well it what it is I suppose.


So how has your days been?...what you all been upto?

Nat good Idea ...test again and Then leave it till your apt.:thumbup: 
I understand why you would be nervous.

Talia...great news about hubby stopping smoking...that must be hard for him but I really hope he does it.:thumbup: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Well hello there nat..hope u have a good visit today..things r ok
.im pissy..im in a mood today..have a strong feeling tomorrows test will b bfn..so I dnt even know if im gona test..I hate this shat..and I hate feeling that I know im not prego..it blows.


----------



## mommaplus05

I still wish u cld tap into me some how and see if im gona get af or bfp this go round..I have faith u cld do it..


----------



## barbikins

sorry youre feeling shitty Momma. I know the feeling. all too well.
hang in there!
that's the only bonus to my 'situation' right now. I dont have to test for anything.


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Well hello there nat..hope u have a good visit today..things r ok
> .im pissy..im in a mood today..have a strong feeling tomorrows test will b bfn..so I dnt even know if im gona test..I hate this shat..and I hate feeling that I know im not prego..it blows.

Awe hang in ther love...you never know eh.:thumbup:
I really want it to be a possy for you Amanda....MAJUR fingers crossed for you.:flower:

Iv had the run down from my cousins today about fertility haha...:dohh: I hate that haha...
Like I DO not what I am doing.lol

Hay interesting stuff about the bacon...that's my weekend treat down the porcelain express lol
Will have to restrict petes bacon intake too..oh how pleased he will be about that- NOT Haha...
He'll have to have a extra sausage instead lol.

Sorry your day hasn't been a great one love..li hope it's a better one for you tmr.:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Hay ladies back home now...phwa what a day it's been...I'm pooped.lol
> 
> So you liked what I said???....
> Again it all came to me...I am totally baffled that it even happend...I have spoke with my mom about what's I can do now and she has told me to do somthing about it as it is a gift...I on the other hand am affraid of it all really...I have always been sceptical about predictions and readings - so when it all came to me last night I was pretty supprised.
> 
> Natalie...your pic is ABSOLUTLEY lovely...your much younger than you look.very good for when you are in your 30's lol..
> 
> 
> Well I was hoping for my opks gp to be here today when I got home but they arnt...they got to come tmr bc it will be Monday before they come and then I will already be in the swing of fertile days...oooops.lol
> Oh well it what it is I suppose.
> 
> 
> So how has your days been?...what you all been upto?
> 
> Nat good Idea ...test again and Then leave it till your apt.:thumbup:
> I understand why you would be nervous.
> 
> Talia...great news about hubby stopping smoking...that must be hard for him but I really hope he does it.:thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hey Nat,

So how does it come to you? Do you see it or what???


----------



## natjenson

Ha ha Amanda..I wish I could tap in too..li think I am affraid to aswell...I don't want to be the one that tells you it's a no if it was one.:hugs:

Hay plus side to meditation I found is I had a great nights sleep lastnight.
I went to bed and I couldn't think AT ALL.:) ....which is very odd for me lol...it's been years of worry every night for me....I may have to meditate more often...

Hay barbs,..how are you today Hun? :flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Meditation is great. It's very good for you. Keep it up!!!!

I'm doing OK today. I'm tired. Puppy woke us up A LOT!
But other than that I'm OK. I feel at peace not having to test & time this cycle out.
I wish I could do the IVF in December though. I'm impatient!


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hay ladies back home now...phwa what a day it's been...I'm pooped.lol
> 
> So you liked what I said???....
> Again it all came to me...I am totally baffled that it even happend...I have spoke with my mom about what's I can do now and she has told me to do somthing about it as it is a gift...I on the other hand am affraid of it all really...I have always been sceptical about predictions and readings - so when it all came to me last night I was pretty supprised.
> 
> Natalie...your pic is ABSOLUTLEY lovely...your much younger than you look.very good for when you are in your 30's lol..
> 
> 
> Well I was hoping for my opks gp to be here today when I got home but they arnt...they got to come tmr bc it will be Monday before they come and then I will already be in the swing of fertile days...oooops.lol
> Oh well it what it is I suppose.
> 
> 
> So how has your days been?...what you all been upto?
> 
> Nat good Idea ...test again and Then leave it till your apt.:thumbup:
> I understand why you would be nervous.
> 
> Talia...great news about hubby stopping smoking...that must be hard for him but I really hope he does it.:thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Hey Nat,
> 
> So how does it come to you? Do you see it or what???Click to expand...

Well that's the thing I don't know how it happend really...
I tryed to go to bed early last night but tossed and turned and couldn't rest...so I got back up and kept the lighting low and sat down and made myself comfy...I closed my eyes and I first concentrated on my heart rate and my breathing I tryed to sync them up and then I slowed it all down.i was nice and relaxed and then I picture each person and focused on a colour...and as I did that all the stuff just flowed to me...
Some of things that came to me was repeating itself over and over so I took that as important.

When I came out of the meditation tho something wasn't a very nice feeling...li felt altho someone was here with me...I tried to shake it off but it wouldn't go away...I got up slowly to get a glass of water and I felt as tho I was followed all the way to the kitchen...so drank my water and turned around and asked whatever was there to leave me alone..lot go away and that it was making me feel uncomfortable.
Then I felt ok again...I went to bed then and just layed there and thought wth just happend?how?...is it even all real?lol

So this morning I typed it all up and then decided to tell you all what came through.
Barbs I have no idea how I done it all...it just came to me...I am quite surprised by it all really...my mom wants me to use it but I'm too affriad...lol

Yours supprised me ALOT...when I saw the solider I was like OHHHHH what's this about..have you have a family member in the army or navy in the past?...like a grandad or uncle?
Maybe somebody is looking out for you barbs.:flower:
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Whoa that's trippy, Nat. I'd totally tap into that. Do it!!

Soldier...well, my father & grandfather was in the armed forces in Hungary. They were in the Airforce. My grandfather was a pilot. As was my dad.
I never got to meet my dad. My mom came here to Canada when she was pregnant with me.


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Well hello there nat..hope u have a good visit today..things r ok
> .im pissy..im in a mood today..have a strong feeling tomorrows test will b bfn..so I dnt even know if im gona test..I hate this shat..and I hate feeling that I know im not prego..it blows.

I hate that feeling so much, and If it changes anything, I had the exact same feeling this month.. ONE Month we have to be wrong, right??? xoxo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meditation is great. It's very good for you. Keep it up!!!!
> 
> I'm doing OK today. I'm tired. Puppy woke us up A LOT!
> But other than that I'm OK. I feel at peace not having to test & time this cycle out.
> I wish I could do the IVF in December though. I'm impatient!


I am glad you have this month off - sometimes when its forced on us its not so bad.... I agree about December though - that would be great :D Not too far though right? 
Thats so cute about the puppy haha... it sleeps with you or no? DH and I always slept with our dog, he was a human in our house LOL... miss that little guy so much


----------



## natjenson

Ohhhh. Maybe this is somthing to do with your father barbs...maybe it was a warning that you will one day meet yur dad and that he would be proud of the woman you are.
Just a thought...
Barbs I too have not got my dad in my life ...I met him for the first time when I was 19 ... I have seen him only a handful of times 4/5 times..
I know this feeling barbs.

Ugh doggys barking in the middle of the night.gggrrrrr.... Lol sorry she not letting you sleep to well...maybe she she thinks she can hear somthing?
I hope she pipes down tonight for you .:thumbup:

Barbs I would have to do wayyyyyy more research befor I went into it again...the aftermath has creeped me out.lol...
My mom says I should have closed the meditation slower...and asked for peace befor ei started...wishes an expert in this subject...she loves white witch craft...the good witch kind lol...

I think that's why have always steared quite clear since a child...it's wierd really I have always been able to see people's auras since I was a little girl...I thought it was normall untill I was a teenager when I realised it wasn't something everybody could do...I pretty much kept that to myself.lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ha ha are Christians even allowed to meditate? Lol...I don't know...lol...this is crazy dpstuff I think I will leave well alone for some time now.
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Whoa that's trippy, Nat. I'd totally tap into that. Do it!!
> 
> Soldier...well, my father & grandfather was in the armed forces in Hungary. They were in the Airforce. My grandfather was a pilot. As was my dad.
> I never got to meet my dad. My mom came here to Canada when she was pregnant with me.

Are both of your parents Hungarian Barb? My inlaws (grandparents) were german but they lived in Hungary after the war, before coming here.


----------



## Petzy

Ohh me me! Can I join the daddy issues club? (I hope you can take that lightly!)
I dont have a relationship with my Dad either really. Ive seen him twice this year and maybe wont again for awhile... been somewhat estranged for quite some time now.


----------



## mommaplus05

Ugghhh.yeah ur right..meg...but I dnt think this is the my feeling is gona b wrong..:( 
@ nat. I can understand ur fear of finding oyt or releasing some info...tbat wld b tough..but for me, knowing yes or no for positive wld ease my crazy brain..this cycle is dragging so much more tgan the others. Lol ready to b on w it if ya get my drift..lol I used to b so good at dreamin of wats to come..aome times I wish it were back but others im content..my stepdad(the metaphysical instructor always told me of pregnancy before tests or docs.lol he wld also tell me the sex. He qld meditate and often get his mesaages through his dreams. Ohhh how I miss him soo much...


----------



## mommaplus05

See auras ehhh? Very kewl..tim cld do that as well..before his car accident I believe he knew it was coming...the night before the wreck he came and put his hamd on my knee, with teary eyes and said "I wish we cld have spent more time together kid" I love u...and I was like tim! Stop saying those things. I love u to..thats was our last convo...he taught me so many things I cldnt begin to explain it all. Just amazing things that I have lost touch with since his passing..


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh and on the daddy convo..I speak so much of tim cause he raised me as well..my dad walked when I was 7...


----------



## natjenson

Oh meg you too?....what is it fathers these day eh ?....:hugs:
Gladly our generation of woman chose a man wisely...so for them to be a part of the child's life.
Well apart from the fools out there anyways...

I hate that I don't see my father...I love him so very much...we clicked straight away...it was father daughter love at first site.
He has. Mrs now who is very possible and won't allow him to do anything with out her permission...gladly I am a woman now and I don't need my dad you know....

I hope your you see you and ad again soon meg...:flower:

Barbs how about you? Have you ever been curious about seeing your dad? 

Amanda...ok I will try later tonight if I can tap in for you but I have to wait till the boys are in bed lol...they will only distract me lol...I can't promise anything tho...
Hay I totally understand how your feeling too love...I hated that feeling ...thipats why I had to take a step back with things...It was all getting me really down and my relationship was getting a little rocky through it all too...gladly that's back on track now lol..
I hope tmr sheds some light for you love.:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Meditation is great. It's very good for you. Keep it up!!!!
> 
> I'm doing OK today. I'm tired. Puppy woke us up A LOT!
> But other than that I'm OK. I feel at peace not having to test & time this cycle out.
> I wish I could do the IVF in December though. I'm impatient!
> 
> 
> I am glad you have this month off - sometimes when its forced on us its not so bad.... I agree about December though - that would be great :D Not too far though right?
> Thats so cute about the puppy haha... it sleeps with you or no? DH and I always slept with our dog, he was a human in our house LOL... miss that little guy so muchClick to expand...

Meg, our dog doesn't sleep with us. DH said no! LOL
He said it will mean we're fighting for bed space. oh well :(
You know what though, he's right. she sleeps in her own bed.

Yeah January isn't that far either but feels like forever. Infact I think insemination would likely be in February. :(


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Ohhhh. Maybe this is somthing to do with your father barbs...maybe it was a warning that you will one day meet yur dad and that he would be proud of the woman you are.
> Just a thought...
> Barbs I too have not got my dad in my life ...I met him for the first time when I was 19 ... I have seen him only a handful of times 4/5 times..
> I know this feeling barbs.
> 
> Ugh doggys barking in the middle of the night.gggrrrrr.... Lol sorry she not letting you sleep to well...maybe she she thinks she can hear somthing?
> I hope she pipes down tonight for you .:thumbup:
> 
> Barbs I would have to do wayyyyyy more research befor I went into it again...the aftermath has creeped me out.lol...
> My mom says I should have closed the meditation slower...and asked for peace befor ei started...wishes an expert in this subject...she loves white witch craft...the good witch kind lol...
> 
> I think that's why have always steared quite clear since a child...it's wierd really I have always been able to see people's auras since I was a little girl...I thought it was normall untill I was a teenager when I realised it wasn't something everybody could do...I pretty much kept that to myself.lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Ok nat...keys points to remember during meditation...1. Its best to meditate naked(u can ask if that seems weird) 2. White candles, light them or visualize a white light for protection..2. Always visualise ur body covered in white during the entire meditation.3. Focus on ur 3rd eye(center of ur forehead. I have probseditating some times..I have developed an issue..look it up...call it out of body experiences or what u will but as I lay to meditate I get stick in this terrifying state between awake and asleep..I can hear everything going on in the room and if my eyes r slightly open I can see as well..but I am completely unable to move at all...I tey hard to wake and move but cant. I panik! I havent mastered the art of coming out of tg at state so I am almost afraid of it..I shldnt be but I am..its sooo horrifying to lye thwre unable to really wake up..lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh i can join daddy issues too i've never met my lets call him 'sperm doner' well maybe once as a young child i cant remember this so we didnt meet but i have heard he has other children but has never wanted anything to do with me....charming lol and my step dad took me on at 4 years old x


----------



## Petzy

Wow we all have a lot in common with dads LOL


----------



## natjenson

Ugh can't sleep...I feel unsettled :( 

Amanda...I tryed to meditate for you...I just can't find that inner calm tonight...sorry love...I will try again tho don't worry...


Wow I am soooo shattered....I can barley see what I type lol...I hope I am making some sence.lol

I think I will put a crappy film on a try and fall asleep to that...I Am thinking something like....Garfield the movie...haha...

Ohhhhhhhh dear...what am I like eh!...lol

Wow we all have dads with quick feet I see....
They may be absent ladies but we have made ourselfs some fantastic women out of ourselfs with out them.:thumbup:
Altho I would love for my dad to be in my life right ..as do you all I suspect :( 


Nat ...are you testing in the morning?...I will come on briefly and see ok...
Got a busy morning tmr so I hope I catch them tests befor i have to go out.:)
Good luck love.

Well I will make a hasty retreat back to my pit of dreams lol and I hope to get my eyes closed and in the land of nod now...wish me luckkkk...hehe...

Naught night petals...:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Well gals...my mom left Hungary at 16 with my grandma...pregnant.
My dad denied ineas his until he started seeing photos of me! So he kept.in touch and even offered to come to CAD from Kuat (he was serving) but my mom told him to fuck off at some point. Yah.

Anyway fast forward to now. I tried to get a hold of him about 4 years ago. He was all excited about it but worried about if his wife found out he was in touch with me and I have a half brother and he doesnt know about me. Didnt make me feel awesome. But what can I do?


----------



## mommaplus05

Well its 8pm..4 days before af and what is this???? Ohhh yes..facking af cramps horrid and brown spotting..damn witch...I knew the heffer wld come...but early??? Wtf..this makes my cycle like 22-23 dats long!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Well gals...my mom left Hungary at 16 with my grandma...pregnant.
> My dad denied ineas his until he started seeing photos of me! So he kept.in touch and even offered to come to CAD from Kuat (he was serving) but my mom told him to fuck off at some point. Yah.
> 
> Anyway fast forward to now. I tried to get a hold of him about 4 years ago. He was all excited about it but worried about if his wife found out he was in touch with me and I have a half brother and he doesnt know about me. Didnt make me feel awesome. But what can I do?

Those are his decisions barb. Not yours. And he owns them and it's most certainly HIS loss not knowing you. I hope one day things ae different if that's something you want xx


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Well its 8pm..4 days before af and what is this???? Ohhh yes..facking af cramps horrid and brown spotting..damn witch...I knew the heffer wld come...but early??? Wtf..this makes my cycle like 22-23 dats long!

Amanda I am sorry the tramp seems to be on her way. I have my fingers crossed for implantation cramping but I trust you! Grrrr what a trampy witch


----------



## Petzy

Nat sorry you are having trouble sleeping. Don't you Brits live off tea? How about some chamomile to put you to bed? And if that doesn't work we all know baileys does the trick for you. A nice glass of wine is my usual. Sigh. Lol


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies...lugh soooo cold today..:( time to raid the jumpers drawer. Lol

Thankyou for the chamonmile tip meg...I will get some Cham tea today- my bake up plan.:thumbup:

Nat...how are you this morning?...did you test? :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Morning ladies...lugh soooo cold today..:( time to raid the jumpers drawer. Lol
> 
> Thankyou for the chamonmile tip meg...I will get some Cham tea today- my bake up plan.:thumbup:
> 
> Nat...how are you this morning?...did you test? :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Morning Nat! Yep starting to get cold here too. Thank goodness I am diving south on Sunday and it will slowly get warmer lol. Any extra time away from the cold is fine by me


----------



## Nataliieexo

I think i love my frer today its darker :D i could cry xx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1382096596171.jpg
File size: 199.8 KB
Views: 18









PicsArt_1382096617180.jpg
File size: 229.4 KB
Views: 13









PicsArt_1382096639516.jpg
File size: 170.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## natjenson

Awe nat! Congratulations love...that is a beautifull bfp!!!...:wohoo: 
Yaye...Natalie I'm so happy for you...
Happy dancing around my sittingroom for you love.woop woop.:) 

Back soon dear...just put me shopping away...haha...I couldn't wait to see your tests...I have frozen stuff to be out away and I thought sod it i wanna see nats tests first lol...

Congratulations nat...:flower:

Now go and get that ticker! Lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ha ha nat...a lil song for ya......THIS IS IT ! This I know it's the real thing ....know the song?...it just got into my head haha...
:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanl you :D oh thats strange my shopping has literally just been delivered so i need to put it away i will be back asap :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg!! Beautiful natalie!! Wheewww this looks like its it!! Yaya...thats a great bfp!


----------



## mommaplus05

Soooo I cant believe I had a 23 day cycle. This is crazy..cramps r lil better today but defo my period. Brown w red mixed as usual!!! Ugghhhh..I guess im gona use opks this cycle to see if wats goin on..


----------



## Nataliieexo

This was on a 4 and a half hour hold usually i only hold 3 hours max maybe thats why the others have been so light, i feel loads better now xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Omfg i just wrote that post and now im spotting its like ewcm with pink spots in and a few red ones on the toilet paper and i just checked my cm and only a tiny bit tinged in color if i wasnt inspecting i wouldnt noticed......


----------



## barbikins

Natalie your tests look great!!
So glad its working out for you xo
H&H 9 Months!


----------



## barbikins

Momma sorry you feel AF coming on.
Some times it happens to me too that early.
Ballllz


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> Omfg i just wrote that post and now im spotting its like ewcm with pink spots in and a few red ones on the toilet paper and i just checked my cm and only a tiny bit tinged in color if i wasnt inspecting i wouldnt noticed......

Try not to wrry...ur test looks good..maybe u shld talk to doc about havin low progesterone? I was on prometrium for the first 3 months of mt pregnancy w my daughter..that can cause spotting in early pregnancy...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Natalie, your tests look awesome. I wouldn't worry to much about the spotting implantation bleeding can take a while to make its way out. And it's very easy to irritate your cervix. I had a sm bit of spotting nearly every time I went number 2... Or even once when I had a bad coughing/ gagging fit lol... Def quit the cm checks cuz that'll make it more irritable... I know it's hard not to worry but that bean is sticky!


----------



## natjenson

Yep Natalie I was abut to say what talia said ^^^^
I was going to point out that a bit of spotting can be fine love.and that talia has ahead it a few times...

Nat I would defo ring doctor and ask for some progesterone cream or pills...the cream is better .so I hear.

Try not to worry tho nat...stress added right now is in now way good for been so early pg.:thumbup:
Let us know what happens with the doc if you ring her ok.:) 

Amanda ...so sorry the witch is on her way...the COW BAG!....
I think it's defo a good idea your going to use opks this cycle...that will put ALOT of mind at lease.and you can pin point the EXACT day you o this time...:) 
Big hus to you love.:hugs: 

Well a revelation has happend....he is my dilemma....
So my opks arrived today...I felt myself getting ax cited as I open the package lol..but to my dismay as ii open it a bunch of pg test fall out with the opks!:dohh: 
I'm like?? Wth?.?
So I quickly check online to see if I have been charged for them and it seems I clicked on the DUO buy button.
Omg!....I can't believe I have done this.i TOTALLY didn't want to test this month.:dohh:
What to do with a bunch of 10 miu tests now??......it run through my mind to get rid- chuck them away....BUT I CAN'T DOOOO THATTTTTT lol.....
So I guess ill have to find the inner strength and NOT use them.
Maybe I could ask mom to take them away from me!...lol...

OHHHHH it's so cold here today- got a beef stew on the cooker waiting to be munched up for this evening.yummmy yum yum.:) 

So to keep you in the know I am cd9 today..I start opks tmr.and it's a full moon here tmr...right on time for my fertile stage...I'm guessing that might mean earlier implantation even.lol...
Ahhhh who knows...:shrug: 

Hope everyone's having a good and warmer day than I am lol...
Nat...try not to panik love :flower: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

It was only a tiny bit and ive been to the toilet since and there was nothing there i will keep a eye on it hopefully late implantation, maybe my bean only implanted on properly hence the much darker test or do i just sound stupid lol xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I wouldn't worry about a tiny bit.. Maybe tmi but to give you an idea the spotting I had was bigger than dollar sized spots on wiping for the most part, even once when wiping twice or three times it was like a light period... But always completely gone by next time I went to the br


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ah mine was no where near that size i think i just got a fright after having the nice dark test i really thought i was seeing things at first i had to turn the light on.


----------



## natjenson

Ahhh nat you don't sound silly at all lol...:hugs: 
TOTALY understandable you got freaked out by it,I would have too.
Yep I'd say you have had a late implantation.explains the tests taking so long to get nice and dark...this mornings by the way are freaking fantasimo.:thumbup:
I think you got a lil fighter there growing inside of you.:) ....he's clinging on to meet his mommy.:) 
Ahhh nat...I'm so happy for you...I been holding my breath for you and keeping my fingers tightly crossed ...:) 

Try not to keep checking for it tho...you wind yourself up stir crazy lol...
I'd jot it down and keep a close eye on it but I'd say it's time to relax now and enjoy!...:) 
Happy and healthy nine months to you chick.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I think i love my frer today its darker :D i could cry xx

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!
That makes me soooo happy too!!!! Great progression hun :) Was that FMU?


----------



## Petzy

Nat I agree with the group - if its light, sparse spotting, dont worry about it. Dark red and clotting is the danger zone - regular spotting is so normal at this stage - lots of people have it in First Tri I have noticed! the dark FRER is a great sign... keep testing if it makes you feel better. I am still tempted to test even though I havent in 3 days...


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Yep Natalie I was abut to say what talia said ^^^^
> I was going to point out that a bit of spotting can be fine love.and that talia has ahead it a few times...
> 
> Nat I would defo ring doctor and ask for some progesterone cream or pills...the cream is better .so I hear.
> 
> Try not to worry tho nat...stress added right now is in now way good for been so early pg.:thumbup:
> Let us know what happens with the doc if you ring her ok.:)
> 
> Amanda ...so sorry the witch is on her way...the COW BAG!....
> I think it's defo a good idea your going to use opks this cycle...that will put ALOT of mind at lease.and you can pin point the EXACT day you o this time...:)
> Big hus to you love.:hugs:
> 
> Well a revelation has happend....he is my dilemma....
> So my opks arrived today...I felt myself getting ax cited as I open the package lol..but to my dismay as ii open it a bunch of pg test fall out with the opks!:dohh:
> I'm like?? Wth?.?
> So I quickly check online to see if I have been charged for them and it seems I clicked on the DUO buy button.
> Omg!....I can't believe I have done this.i TOTALLY didn't want to test this month.:dohh:
> What to do with a bunch of 10 miu tests now??......it run through my mind to get rid- chuck them away....BUT I CAN'T DOOOO THATTTTTT lol.....
> So I guess ill have to find the inner strength and NOT use them.
> Maybe I could ask mom to take them away from me!...lol...
> 
> OHHHHH it's so cold here today- got a beef stew on the cooker waiting to be munched up for this evening.yummmy yum yum.:)
> 
> So to keep you in the know I am cd9 today..I start opks tmr.and it's a full moon here tmr...right on time for my fertile stage...I'm guessing that might mean earlier implantation even.lol...
> Ahhhh who knows...:shrug:
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good and warmer day than I am lol...
> Nat...try not to panik love :flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx


Nat - stash them at your mums..... stick to your plan!! xoxo and a stew sounds great on a cold day yum!!


----------



## Petzy

I would like to add that while i like the cramping I have because it reassures me that its a symptom, at the same time it also makes me worry. I cant win lol.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Aww nat thats so sweet :D i feel loads more confident about it now, i cant wait to do my cleablue digi next week lol xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

No it wasnt fmu it was smu on a 4 and a half hour hold ive never done that long before i had no choice because i was out lol im not to worried but i am naturally worried about the spotting it was only once though im not testing til next week with my last frer and digi xx


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Aww nat thats so sweet :D i feel loads more confident about it now, i cant wait to do my cleablue digi next week lol xxx

You best be adding a ticker now! :D


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> No it wasnt fmu it was smu on a 4 and a half hour hold ive never done that long before i had no choice because i was out lol im not to worried but i am naturally worried about the spotting it was only once though im not testing til next week with my last frer and digi xx

I think your SMU was the problem.. 3 hours isnt that long of a hold and it may have not been strong enough... plus it may have just been a slow progression but it sure is dark now! :D


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am going to when i get on a laptop :) using my phone at the moment and its torture for copy and paste lol xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

4 and a half hours nearly killed me lol i have to send a urine sample in on wednesday to the doctors i dont need a appointment but i guess when they get the results back they will put me in contact with a midwife xx


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> 4 and a half hours nearly killed me lol i have to send a urine sample in on wednesday to the doctors i dont need a appointment but i guess when they get the results back they will put me in contact with a midwife xx

That is crazy they wont take your blood!! Like what on earth.. oh well, what matters is you are preggers. Are you automatically sent to a midwife there instead of an OBGYN?


----------



## Nataliieexo

I.know the midwife doesnt take blood til about 8 weeks, and yes straight to a midwife i dont actually think you see them that often and alot of my friends only hear the heartbet at 16 weeks the uk is crap lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Nat..since my cycles r ranging from 23-27days when shld u begin using the opks? On like cd 8?


----------



## mommaplus05

And what time of day is best?


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's fairly normal, prenatal bloodwork at 8 weeks, dating scan at 12 and most docs and midwives won't even try the Doppler til 14-16 weeks. Just causes too much worry if they can't pick it up.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I want my own doppler so i can hear at home lol


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Nat..since my cycles r ranging from 23-27days when shld u begin using the opks? On like cd 8?

Ok I love these questions...lol...:) 

Do not use fmu!!! Big no no...

You usually o around 9/10/11 don't you?....I would start around cd 7then...just to make sure you catch it.:thumbup:

And I also test twice...I test mid to late morning...and then again around 7pm...
Just so I don't miss my surge though out the day..that can happen and it's sux...you could miss it by an hour believe it or no.bummer eh.

So yeah in short 

Test with 2/3 morning urine...then again at 7pm
At least 2/3 days before your usual o day.:thumbup:

Hope this helps love.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I want my own doppler so i can hear at home lol

Nat that's a great idea but I'd like to point out you can drive yourself up the wall if you use it too much love...my friend would use hers wayyyyy too much and somedays if she couldn't find the heartbeat she would get herself in to a worry ...
:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ha ha ...ten. Funny things to do when you are on your way to work or just out and about...

# Insist on a group hug next time you get into a lift full of people...

# shout out oh my god whilst looking at your phone next time you are on a bus...

# next time someone asks you the date say...it's cd 15 

# walk into a shop and tell them you have 5grand to spend- and watch them run around like loons trying to help you spend your money...
Then tell them you have changed your mind- I want to shop around alittle first...

# make a teenager pick up there rubbish but made a big deal of it ...

# try and convince your boss Santa clause IS real...

# stand and hold open the shop door for AGES for people to walk through...

# sneeze near someone and appollagise and warn about the new lergy going around that you have caught - watch them scworm....lol

#ask a stranger to take have your photo taken with them but make it them think you think they are a brad Pitt and star struck

# super glue a mobile phone to the ground and sit back and watch whilst you ring it and see if people try to pick it up...

Ha ha I saw this and it tickled me a little...you know I might have the balls to try number three one day soon....the lift one is abit scary lol

Could you do any of these ladies?...lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!! I lost this thread somehow??.... Weird! Anyway how are you all today???
I am counting today as cd 1! I have spotted the last few days but only when I wiped... So I think it may be actually fully coming on today!! My opks came in yesterday!! :):) well hope you all have a great day!! Should I try soy??? This is cycle 8 trying... So maybe throwing something different in would be a good idea?? Or just chill?? Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Were together ashley. Im cd 1 today and crampin like a bitch!


----------



## crazy84

Ugh dang AF!!!! Blah! I normally cramp pretty bad....this one is weird though....I imagine that crap will hit tomorrow!! It is so cold here today!!! Loving it!! Lol well here is to another cycle as buddies!!!!


----------



## crazy84

So I am wondering with how this af is so far if I even ovulated or if it was a cycle without true o! Sorry tmi.....but for the last 3 days now when I wipe there is blood but none ever gets on a pad.....today's was looking more like it was about to kick in and go full throttle..lol but it hasn't yet! I have never had a cycle like this....if u don't o.....isn't ur cycle really light??


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Yep Natalie I was abut to say what talia said ^^^^
> I was going to point out that a bit of spotting can be fine love.and that talia has ahead it a few times...
> 
> Nat I would defo ring doctor and ask for some progesterone cream or pills...the cream is better .so I hear.
> 
> Try not to worry tho nat...stress added right now is in now way good for been so early pg.:thumbup:
> Let us know what happens with the doc if you ring her ok.:)
> 
> Amanda ...so sorry the witch is on her way...the COW BAG!....
> I think it's defo a good idea your going to use opks this cycle...that will put ALOT of mind at lease.and you can pin point the EXACT day you o this time...:)
> Big hus to you love.:hugs:
> 
> Well a revelation has happend....he is my dilemma....
> So my opks arrived today...I felt myself getting ax cited as I open the package lol..but to my dismay as ii open it a bunch of pg test fall out with the opks!:dohh:
> I'm like?? Wth?.?
> So I quickly check online to see if I have been charged for them and it seems I clicked on the DUO buy button.
> Omg!....I can't believe I have done this.i TOTALLY didn't want to test this month.:dohh:
> What to do with a bunch of 10 miu tests now??......it run through my mind to get rid- chuck them away....BUT I CAN'T DOOOO THATTTTTT lol.....
> So I guess ill have to find the inner strength and NOT use them.
> Maybe I could ask mom to take them away from me!...lol...
> 
> OHHHHH it's so cold here today- got a beef stew on the cooker waiting to be munched up for this evening.yummmy yum yum.:)
> 
> So to keep you in the know I am cd9 today..I start opks tmr.and it's a full moon here tmr...right on time for my fertile stage...I'm guessing that might mean earlier implantation even.lol...
> Ahhhh who knows...:shrug:
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good and warmer day than I am lol...
> Nat...try not to panik love :flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx


Hey Hun,

I agree, take those tests to your mom's or some place else. 
You don't need the stress & upset this month!!!!

Beef stew is awesome. I love it. I'ts getting chilly here as well. This weekend will be the coolest it's been. Under 10degrees or around there?


----------



## barbikins

Natalie, your tests look great - I wouldn't be too concerned.
It's bauffling why you cant get bloods done this week. I don't understand it.

Meg, the cramping I hear is common in the beginning.
I never had any symptoms both times I was pregnant so I can't add to it.
I never had the cramping or the spotting. But I've heard you should be worried if you have cramping & spotting together.

Crazy, I've heard that if you don't O your period is light.
Are you known to not Ovulate?


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Ha ha ...ten. Funny things to do when you are on your way to work or just out and about...
> 
> # Insist on a group hug next time you get into a lift full of people...
> 
> # shout out oh my god whilst looking at your phone next time you are on a bus...
> 
> # next time someone asks you the date say...it's cd 15
> 
> # walk into a shop and tell them you have 5grand to spend- and watch them run around like loons trying to help you spend your money...
> Then tell them you have changed your mind- I want to shop around alittle first...
> 
> # make a teenager pick up there rubbish but made a big deal of it ...
> 
> # try and convince your boss Santa clause IS real...
> 
> # stand and hold open the shop door for AGES for people to walk through...
> 
> # sneeze near someone and appollagise and warn about the new lergy going around that you have caught - watch them scworm....lol
> 
> #ask a stranger to take have your photo taken with them but make it them think you think they are a brad Pitt and star struck
> 
> # super glue a mobile phone to the ground and sit back and watch whilst you ring it and see if people try to pick it up...
> 
> Ha ha I saw this and it tickled me a little...you know I might have the balls to try number three one day soon....the lift one is abit scary lol
> 
> Could you do any of these ladies?...lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

HAH nope, I couldn't do either of them LOL
I'd give it away that I'm screwing around lol

Why, are you planning to do one of these things?


----------



## crazy84

barbikins said:


> Natalie, your tests look great - I wouldn't be too concerned.
> It's bauffling why you cant get bloods done this week. I don't understand it.
> 
> Meg, the cramping I hear is common in the beginning.
> I never had any symptoms both times I was pregnant so I can't add to it.
> I never had the cramping or the spotting. But I've heard you should be worried if you have cramping & spotting together.
> 
> Crazy, I've heard that if you don't O your period is light.
> Are you known to not Ovulate?

Honestly I am not sure.... This is the first my af has been like this.... I had pink cm on what I thought was 4dpo so I decided worst case scenario I had ovulated later when the pink cm appeared.... With my first 2 kids sperm could have dropped on my foot and I was pregnant....my 3rd took just 2 months of really trying and this is just taking a lot longer....so maybe I am not ovulating properly....or maybe this cycle is just weird and the heavy stuff will kick in later today... Idk....I guess just a wait and see game! I really feel like the Mirena messed with my fertility! Will definitely never use it again!


----------



## barbikins

What's everyone up to this weekend? 

Meg I wish I were heading south too! So much fun! TWO WEEKS OFF!!! AHHH
BTW, are you still planning to take the WSIB job if you get it now that you're preggo?

I'm home all day tomorrow. Cleaning & then cooking for a dinner party. Sunday it's my SD & I all day. Hubby has to work. So I'm not sure yet what to do with her. I MIGHT consider taking her to a pumpkin patch but it would be nice not to have to drive. So maybe a day in & watching movies.


----------



## barbikins

Amanda, have you taken a pregnancy test? 
Well not sure what to say but maybe your cycle's just a bit off this month.
If you're on meds, it can affect you. Can you ask your nurse?


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ive had no more spotting thank god we even well do i still call it bd? Haha and no spotting there thank god but in the past hour i have pee'd at least every 10mins.....x


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Amanda, have you taken a pregnancy test?
> Well not sure what to say but maybe your cycle's just a bit off this month.
> If you're on meds, it can affect you. Can you ask your nurse?

Were did our thread go? Its gone..lol af is full blown..:(


----------



## barbikins

Awww momma im sorry. That sucks :(

Whata your plan of of action? Will you be pursuing and testing or treatments?


----------



## crazy84

Amanda.... My cramps are finally setting in! I imagine tomorrow I will be full blown


----------



## natjenson

Hi girls...for next time you lose the thread...click on the quick links button and select subscribed threads....it will load up a new page and you should see this thread in a list of the threads you have joined liked or stalked...:thumbup:

Hope this helps petals...:) 


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies cd10 here :) 

So last night I crashed really hard when oh got home..I served up the stew cut the loaf - ate my dinner and then I fell asleep.i was sooo tired. 
So I woke up late lastnight and I had the headache from hell...even my eyesight was distorted..it hurt to even load up the iPad.
Sooo glad I am feeling much better this morning.:) 

Ashley Amanda sooo sorry the witch got you.i hope you both manage to slay her this cycle lol:thumbup: :) 
I hope the cramps ease off for you both by today too.:thumbup: 

Barbs...:) 
Sounds like you have a nice quiet weekend there- make the most of it lol...:) 
How have you been ?:) 

Meg you go away tmr right?...I bid you safe journeys and a great time away.:thumbup: :) 

Nat good plan to stop testing till you see your doc now...it's nice to know things are running along smoothly tho isn't it so I get it.
Wow them betas are going to come back really high by the time you get them.lol...ummm hang on - the uk docs don't gives us the numbers do [email protected]!...lol- demand them nat! Lol..


Well ladies I begin testing with the ops today...REALLY not not expecting anything for a few days yet tho...I had a few o symptoms already to...my cm is in abundance lol...
Skins breaking out.(kind of odd for me to) 
Super tired.
But I dot care abut all that as long as I get threw this cycle SANE,!...lol


Well I hope you are all having a good start to your weekend...I hope to catch up again later today.:)


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat, im doing ok thanks. yhis weekend will be a bit busy...cleaning and cooking all day. Domestic fun????
Tomorrow I plan to relax. 
I'm feeling calmer than any cycle. I have 0 expectations so that helps. No disappointed bfn for a few months.
im trying to not think much about it.

How are you?! I hope you keep the sanity!!!

Meg I hope you have an amazing trip xoxox
I will miss you. 2 weeks is a long time.
How are ya doing?

Xo


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat, im doing ok thanks. yhis weekend will be a bit busy...cleaning and cooking all day. Domestic fun????
> Tomorrow I plan to relax.
> I'm feeling calmer than any cycle. I have 0 expectations so that helps. No disappointed bfn for a few months.
> im trying to not think much about it.
> 
> How are you?! I hope you keep the sanity!!!
> 
> Meg I hope you have an amazing trip xoxox
> I will miss you. 2 weeks is a long time.
> How are ya doing?
> 
> Xo

Yeah I'm doing good I think lol...
Ugh domestics yep it's got to be done but it's never a enjoyable task is it.:) 
Harry and i went I for a walk this morning in our willies in the rain...kind of fun.but I am tired already..looking forward to bed time now.which is 8/9 hrs away yet.:( 

Yes it must be more relaxing not having to think about cd's and dpo's ...altho it must feel strange aswell...glad you are feeling calmer tho.:thumbup:

We got round two of stew for dinner tonight...always better the next day .yum yum..no bread for me tonight tho..I'm sure that's what made me slump after ...I love fresh bread , but it dosnt like me.:( ...
Not only that it's not diet friendly...twice a week is fine but not everyday.
Did my opk earlier- as I expected- very little to report there.thats ok tho...I'm not that bothered this time..my goal is to get through this a sane woman! Lol...

There were a few tears last night (I think mainly my headache set me off ) but pete was talking to me about ttc and I had to beg him to stop it...I pointed out that was not what I want this cycle...I just need to feel less invested and like it's not the be all and end all...
He gets it now but I had to point out that it's not the same for us women...we can't let go of this journey every month like they can.you know.
Moving forward to the next cycle is a job in its self let alone using the "back up plan" men just don't get it and I completely see that I just wish he knew its the same vice vercer .
I mean it's a person defeat for us and for them it's oh ...lets try again...pha I wish I could have that attitude lol...

Anyways moving on lol...so I hope you have a nice relaxing day tmr...you have you sd aswell don't you?...you gonna watch some movies together?...that will be nice...get the popcorn and chips out lol...
Ummm popcorn...I want some now lol...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> What's everyone up to this weekend?
> 
> Meg I wish I were heading south too! So much fun! TWO WEEKS OFF!!! AHHH
> BTW, are you still planning to take the WSIB job if you get it now that you're preggo?
> 
> I'm home all day tomorrow. Cleaning & then cooking for a dinner party. Sunday it's my SD & I all day. Hubby has to work. So I'm not sure yet what to do with her. I MIGHT consider taking her to a pumpkin patch but it would be nice not to have to drive. So maybe a day in & watching movies.

Yikes I was so busy at work yesterday and lay down as soon as I got home for the night so I was totally MIA... lol :)

Barb I have no idea what I will do about WSIB... I should hear from them with an update in the next week or so, so I assume while I am away. If I do get an offer, it depends on when it would be for.. there is a rumor of another training group starting in November, and another one in January. I would have to decide once I know what the real deal is. January would be great because I could give plenty of notice to my boss, BUT I would be like 4 months along or so... that's kinda crazy. if I started in November or December it would be much better because I wouldn't have to tell them for a little while still... we will see. I will just wait and see what they say. Nervewracking....


----------



## mommaplus05

Good mornin folks..how is everyone? Nat? Did u opk? Natalie? Ru retesting? Ashley cramps better? Barbs its ki da good u get some rest In ur mind. It will b good for ur body.. I have good feeling about jan..:) meg, how r u and ur lo? Lol wow...great to say that..lol im am what I guess cd 2-3..I dnt know if I shld count cd 1 as the day I started cuz it was late in the eve.. so im either 2-3..cramps have eased a bit but im (tmi) bleeding horribly


----------



## Petzy

Hi Gals...

Amanda and Ashley - I am sorry about AF girls xx onto the next cycle right! It looks like you two are cycle buddies again 

Natalie - that's great about no more spotting :) Cant wait to hear how things progress!

Nat - Sounds like you needed a good rest - sorry about the headache though .. I am glad you told Pete to cut the TTC talk - you need to be able to say what you can and cant handle - that is good. It sounds like he is getting it now.. :) And I would like some of your stew please!!

Barbs - I am cleaning today too ughhh lol... that sounds like a nice weekend though! As for SD, pumpkin patch or movie day would be nice - cant go wrong. I am glad you are seeing the positive side of things right now - aka no cycle stress and worrying about the bfp/bfn. So glad you've got a plan and exciting stuff coming up. That's great.

Talia - Hope you and bean are doing great and you are settling into the new house!

AFM, Today is busy somewhat... cleaning the house a bit as i always do before going away.. hate coming home to a mess... doing laundry and going to pack later. I think we will leave tomorrow -SUnday. DH was a little under the weather so if hes not feeling 100% we will give it one more day to be safe. Looking forward to it for sure. I will check in when I can, don't you worry hehe...I also am trying to find someone to watch my cat for three days. My mother in law will watch her after that but i need someone for three days to check on her and give her meds.... if not for the meds i would just leave her. I've emailed a bunch of people off kijiji.. we will see! Bahh....

Going to catch up on a few tv shows before I keep going with cleaning and laundry.. a few errands later too. 

As for symptoms, I really have nothing going on, i know that's normal at this stage so trying to relax about it. Sore boobs still of course, but that's it.


----------



## mommaplus05

Haha must b cleanin day..I went grocery shoppin twice yesterday(yes to store bk home and back to differemt store..) in between I came home and literally scrubbed my ass off. Lol the deep cleaning urge just hit me..closets, bathrooms u name it! All done whewww..lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well i told oh hes happy but we are taking it each day as it comes, i'm not testing til monday now with my clearblue digi i might save my frer for wednesday when i hand my sample in at the doctors. I am just having a chilled day with oh and i really want a chinese lol xx


----------



## crazy84

Still nothing!!!! Wth?! I mean just when I wipe!!! How will I know what cd1 is?!!!! I even put a tampon in last night before bed thinking i was gonna need it.....I don't know if anyone has ever pulled a dry tampon out....lol but not fun!!!


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Still nothing!!!! Wth?! I mean just when I wipe!!! How will I know what cd1 is?!!!! I even put a tampon in last night before bed thinking i was gonna need it.....I don't know if anyone has ever pulled a dry tampon out....lol but not fun!!!

LMAO oh Ashley it's torture !! Poor thing


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Well i told oh hes happy but we are taking it each day as it comes, i'm not testing til monday now with my clearblue digi i might save my frer for wednesday when i hand my sample in at the doctors. I am just having a chilled day with oh and i really want a chinese lol xx

That's great you told him :) I am taking each day by day too. Trying to not overwhelm myself


----------



## crazy84

Meg are you having any symptoms yet???? I am so excited for you!!!! Enjoy every second of it cause it goes by too fast!! Well until the last month! Hahaha jk jk June is a great month!! My son was born in June!! :):)


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Meg are you having any symptoms yet???? I am so excited for you!!!! Enjoy every second of it cause it goes by too fast!! Well until the last month! Hahaha jk jk June is a great month!! My son was born in June!! :):)

Thanks ash. Sore boobs and cramping on occasion is it so far. And fatigue or course but nothing else yet. I am 5 weeks tomorrow. Fingers crossed I skip the nausea haha


----------



## natjenson

Yaye...nat so glad he is happy.
Yep Chinese and X factor....sounds good...I on the other hand have beef stew and flic flic flicking on the telly.oh just can't watch a full program EVER it's annoying...I love when the remote gets lost haha..

High five to everyone having a great weekend...:) 

Oh and Ashley...yes! Dry tampon-ituss ouwwwwweeeee...lol...thes nothing quite like it is there lmao.

Back later lady's...it's that time of day where Harry likes to drive me up the wall for chocolate and I have to get him through till dinner.:dohh:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok gals..this is my sis n laws test..she been tryin for 6 months..one successful pregnancy lost at 10wks.(baby passed at 6wks gest) this is her 4 th month I guess since her mc..do u all seeeee a pink line??? She is roughly 8 dpo..9days since pos opk..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131019_122222.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 10


----------



## crazy84

I see it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

I seee flippin pink


----------



## mommaplus05

Geeze..looks like she on her way to another bfp..I hope this one sticks for her..I told her to test again on monday w fmu


----------



## mommaplus05

Doc is puttin her on clomid nxt cycle..maybe she wnt need it??


----------



## mommaplus05

Postin this one for everyone..lets vote..lol who says yes and who say no to possible early bfp?? I say yes!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131019_122222.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crazy84

I say yes!!! And it is pink!!!!!


----------



## Petzy

Yes and pink! FX


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya it's really grainy but there's def pink!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I see pink :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ive had a little bit of light pink discharge today but i didnt panic its been hours since it happened and i am just writing about it now, well i did panic a little but it seems to be gone now x


----------



## natjenson

Yes and pink...:) 
Congrats to your sil....:happydance:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hay ladies...:) 
Having trouble sleeping...my back hurts sooo much right now...no matter how I try to counter bend it the ache will not go away..iv tryed to rest up but it still hurts...:( 
I may have to go and get a hot water bottle and try that....really don't want to take meds right now incase it messes with my surge...don't want the added stress of late o again.
Then again...if this keeps up I may have to give in.i feel like I have given a hippopotamus a piggy back for the entire day.lol...

Opks are light today- no supprise there .:thumbup: 
I wander what tmr brings...

I'm playing words with friends at the moment trying to keep my mind off worry too....
Sigh- it's been a tough day today :(..... Mom stuff!- gawsh she being impossible lately .:(

Oh well...hope y'all have ing a great evening ladies...pray for me and my back lol...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Hay ladies...:)
> Having trouble sleeping...my back hurts sooo much right now...no matter how I try to counter bend it the ache will not go away..iv tryed to rest up but it still hurts...:(
> I may have to go and get a hot water bottle and try that....really don't want to take meds right now incase it messes with my surge...don't want the added stress of late o again.
> Then again...if this keeps up I may have to give in.i feel like I have given a hippopotamus a piggy back for the entire day.lol...
> 
> Opks are light today- no supprise there .:thumbup:
> I wander what tmr brings...
> 
> I'm playing words with friends at the moment trying to keep my mind off worry too....
> Sigh- it's been a tough day today :(..... Mom stuff!- gawsh she being impossible lately .:(
> 
> Oh well...hope y'all have ing a great evening ladies...pray for me and my back lol...
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Awww im sorry to hear about ur back nat...hope it feels better soon..maybe a hot relaxing bath may help? Im just all stuffed up still I think im gona go head n get some antibiotics to fix it..tired of it..ooo got a new puppy today . She is a mut..lol no clue but here she is..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131019_195320.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommaplus05

Heres another
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131019_195556.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## natjenson

Ohhhh Amanda she is soooo sweet...I love that doggy.:) 
What's her name- have you picked one yet?

Sorry to hear your all fluey there love...have you tried steam? It's works REALY well...other than that carvol (for infants lol) it's really good too...always unblocked me when lil man up bunged up.
Another one I like to do is rub olbis oil on my heating appliances...radiators ect...
And also Vicks on my feet(haha don't ask how that works- it just does...) 
I do that one tho when I go to sleep so I don't as walk it all over my floors...tip tho - place a pair of cotton socks on after aplying that one or else it will all soak in.:thumbup:

Hope you get better soon love...and you give that lovely sweety pie doggy and nice belly rub for me...how adorable.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well I shall try round two of going back to bed again now...I sound like a old lady trying to get up to go to bed lol....

I'm having that bath in the morning too Amanda..start the day off on a better foot HOPFULLY .fx.:) 

Nighty night all...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Nighty night nat hope u feel better..and yes...my kids named her annie...


----------



## Petzy

Hope everyone's feeling better today! Momma with yor cold and Nat with your back. Whenever my back hurts I find nothing but some good stretches and Advil helps. A hot bath with Epsom salts too. Xx

Leaving for holidays at some point today. The cat sitter I hired is coming in an hour and a half to meet us. Never thought I would have to do that lol damn devil cat needs her meds though. 

It's getting cold here brrrr. Can't wait to hit the palm trees ! Still not totally sure all the places we are going on the way but I will update you! Back soon xx


----------



## Petzy

Oh I just realized I hit 5 weeks today ahhh


----------



## natjenson

Yaye...happy Appleseed week meg :happydance: 

Wow week five...wheyu get back it will be week 7! :) 

Thankyou for the back tips meg I will defo give that a try.:thumbup: 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nat what are you up to dear? Having a good Sunday love?...hope so.:) 
Amanda hope your feeling better today :thumbup: :) 

Ashley did the witch hit full force yet? Hope your ok :) 

Barbs how are you getting on this weekend...are you having a nice day with sd? :) 

Meg happy holidays love :) 

Well my opk today is very light again.cd 11 still early days I guess.:) 

Hope you are all having a good Sunday petals...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm off shopping to get stuff for my sisters work experience shes going to a army training place on yorkshire tomorrow til friday so need to get her some stuff, then i will be chilling ive had more brown creamy discharge this morning, sore boobs, gas and cramping.... woohoo xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey hey
Meg have fun the next 2 weeks. Will miss you!!!!

Nat my weekend is good. Yours?!
I spent yesterday cleaning & cooking. 
Hah. We had a great meal.and company.

I tried to share a photo of my pup but all my photos are too large bah...I wish this site compressed photos.

Cute pup!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey momma cute puppy!! Whats the breed? Jack Russell?
Whats his/her name?


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies, Ha ha I'm using Siri for the first time, It's the new text speak. This is quite funny. Laughing my ass off. Ha ha
Barbs so glad you're having a nice weekend.:)
I am having a relaxing day. It is bad weather outside today. Very cold. Thinking about having TV dinner tonight I can't be bothered to do nothing. Ha ha.

Well this is kind of lazy. But I love it.

Back later ladies. Off to play with my new apps. LOL

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol..I have no clue wat kinda puppy it is..shes a mutt..


----------



## barbikins

Shes cute! Does she have a name?

Nat we are having a lazy Sunday too. Watching Cori...we will hit the dog park and hang out at home. me and the kiddo today.


----------



## crazy84

Well she found me!! Ahhhhh full force! Lol early evening yesterday!! So today is cd 2??? Right??? 
Hope y'all are having a fabulous Sunday!! :)


----------



## mommaplus05

Kids named her annie..lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Look what i got today :D as i predicted i should, this means my hcg has to be higher than 201 i told my mum too....i never got this far last time i hope my lil bean is gona stick the whole 40weeks xx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1382289112329.jpg
File size: 191.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nataliieexo

Grrr my profile pic wont change xx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Grrr my profile pic wont change xx

:happydance: Yaye nat...that digi is a picture!. :) 
And your ticker too! :) 

So happy for you nat.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you i'm going to ring the doctors tomorrow just to ask about the spotting since its been once a day for 3 days probably nothing to worry about but i will still ring up just incase xxx


----------



## barbikins

Congrats Natalie!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you :) I cant wait to see 3+ i need to calculate when i should see it, i worked it out correct this time, so i must not have had slow rising hcg i just must not have been holding my pee long enough.


----------



## Nataliieexo

According to my calculations i should be able to get a 3+ next saturday xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Awwww congrats natalie!!! Thats wonderful!! Soo happy for u!


----------



## mommaplus05

Cd 4 today soni b using opks in 3 days!! Wow..im gettin excited..but the 24hr stomach flu is making its rounds..2 kids done got it..:( geeeze I best not get that..my luck it b around o..or my dh will get it!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you, ahh i hope you and your dh dont get that especially around ovulation, fingers crossed.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Omg this is the first night since my bfp that i cant sleep but i'm so tired i have to be up in 6 hours :( xx


----------



## Petzy

Natalie huge congrats !!!!!


----------



## Petzy

Having a good time on day 1. Checking out Quebec City for the day tomorrow. Should be good but it's mighty cold can't wait to hit the south in a few days haha. Xo


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies...cd12 here today :) ....opk was much darker last night but that was after a 2and half hour hold and no fluids afor 4hrs...
Lets see what today brings.

Meg so pleased you having a good time on the road...:) 

Nat - can I ask?....are you still temping? If not was you still temping around your first bfp?
Good luck with the doctors today love.:) 

Barbs- did you hit the dog park ? It's nice to walk a dog isn't it- there's somthing kind of relaxing about it.:) I hope you continue your week on a good note too.:) 

Amanda...Yaye only 2 days to go till opk starts :) ...are you going to test twice a day or just the once? - I strongly recomend the twice love.:thumbup:
And fingers VERY crossed you don't get that tummy bug too...yesterday the bathroom was my best friend :( ...think it must have hit the uk already bc I was not a happy bunny yesterday.lol feeling so much better already.

Ashley? Where are you in your cycle now love? Did af come on stronger yet or did it fizzle out? Are you going to get it checked out or just shrug that one off?
I hope this cycle gives you your bfp.:) 

Right ladies....Amanda-Ashley......lets get this one ON!....bfp- Alishuss ...lets give October/November a good ole seeing to with our bfp's to come. Lol

I got a nagging feeling again too....there's another bfp coming....pleaaaase don't ask who bc I have tried and tried to tap into who it's going to be and I can't settle on any particular ladie.....but it's certainly coming.lol
Fx crossed ladies.:) 

Well I am going to opk in about 2hrs...I hope there's somthing this morning.i want to see a gear up now...I can feel my gums getting sensitive so surely it's coming lol.

Happy Monday to you all :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Oh my golly gosh! 65 days left till Christmas...ahhhhhhhhhhh. Lol..
So much to do - not enough time...
Anyone got anything special lined up or anything planned.?
We always have lots of family lots of food ...I love Christmas time...well exept the part where I lose my head COMPLETLEY shopping haaha..
I wanna do all this preggers ? Lol...:dohh: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I spoke to the doctor he wants me to be checked over later but im to scared to be looked at internally incase he causes damage stupid i know but i dont know if i can risk a internal exam, what will he acheive by doing one? 
He would have sent me for a scan but they wont see anything, i may ask for a blood test i hope hes not arsy about it xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi Nat hope all goes well for you, sorry to jump in randomly i know i've been away a long time but 100% don't let them do an internal this early it could cause a miscarriage. I understand your worry i was the same :( if you can hang on till 6 weeks they can see on a scan! fx for you (((hugs)))


----------



## Nataliieexo

Its ok i like to get advice from other people, he is expecting to check me over, maybe i should just take a urine sample with me and say i'd prefer not to be checked internally and ask for a blood test, he said he would have sent me for a scan had it been a few weeks further, i havent had any spotting in 24 hours since friday it has been once a day only once when i wipe x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Last frer the test line is loads darker than the control line lol x
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1382352067501.jpg
File size: 172.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## natjenson

Yep I'm with nimbec nat...:) 
You have every right to refuse the internal...even if he reassures you it's ok I wouldn't do it...:thumbup: 

Hope it all goes well love...oh btw...GREAT test :) :wohoo:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## nimbec

test looks great!!!!! as long as you don't have a heavy bleed you should be fine hun although i know that you will still worry - i did! you won't stop worrying now always a new worry when pg and then as bad once they arrive! x


----------



## Petzy

Nat pink spotting it very common. You have great dark lines try not to worry. I don't know what your doc thinks he will achieve doing an internal exam. I would just ask for bloods. If you can. I hope you can !! And your test looks fabulous :)

Nat - great news about your opks coming along !! You get Pete into the sack stat!! Hehe. FX xoxo

Well girls tmi but after no BDing since the bfp (DH was weirded out ) we are back in the saddle haha. Gotta love vacay. Had a little cramping after hopefully that's normal. Im sure it is. 

Have a great Monday. Going to get up soon and explore xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Hiya nat..yes im cd 5 today and will opk starting in 2 days..:) idk if im gona do once or twice a day. Prolly once since dwn here they come on a pk of 7..:( the dh dont care for me using opks so ordering online wnt b an option..


----------



## Nataliieexo

I got bloods done i asked mainly for progesterone reasons but i think its hcg aswell and i have to have another one next week i think, i should get the results wednesday afternoon all he did was take blood pressure and feel my stomach xx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg! Good to hear from ya! Are you in Florida already?
Hope you guys have a blast xo

Nat, glad to hear your OPK's are coming alone.

How's everyone's weekend?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> Having a good time on day 1. Checking out Quebec City for the day tomorrow. Should be good but it's mighty cold can't wait to hit the south in a few days haha. Xo

Oh you're in QC?! You're going along the East Coast or smth?


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohhh cant wait for ur numbers natalie..fx for u hun..so far so good!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I think they should be around 200-300 x


----------



## barbikins

Momma what's you plan of attack this cycle?
Do you have any future plans to TTC?


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!!!! :) how are y'all???? 
Nat- that crazy ole witch definitely found me!! Lol cd 3 for me!! I am just going to shrug the spotting off from this past cycle!!!
And Nat I have already gone mad shopping for Christmas!!! It's my favorite Holiday!!!! My room is full of big boxes that have already come in!!! Ahhhh I love it!!! :):) my big kids get more expensive the older they get! Lol I had to explain to them that Klaire may have more gifts this year... But hers were much cheaper!!! Lol I can't wait!!
Hope you are all having a wonderful day!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Girls, It occurred to me I didn't post a photo of my pup Chloe. Here's the little bugger.
 



Attached Files:







Chloe.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 4









chloe2.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crazy84

Oh my goodness she is soooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Momma what's you plan of attack this cycle?
> Do you have any future plans to TTC?

Idk barbs. Dh says we try two more cycles using opks and if nothing then we prolly just stop ttc..he says he dnt wabt to go through any fertility stuff..he says it will b a sign that we dnt need any more children..so idk..we surely wnt prevent it but as far as any further testing n such he wnt go for it..:( so I will just opk and keep tryin til it happens or doesnt I reckon..which I pray it does...im not ready to call it quits on my child bearing yrs..just the thought of quiting turns my tummy..I will prolly descreitly get checked by doc..lol idk wats wrong w me..I know I have chronic inflamation in my lft tube..was diagnosed w that many trs ago..and recently diagnosed w endometriosis hence the reason I was even on bc pills..im sure those r the reasons concieving is difficult for me now..these were not issues I had when concieving my lo's..so heres to trying and lots of prayer but that goes for all of us in this battle right?...


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Hey Girls, It occurred to me I didn't post a photo of my pup Chloe. Here's the little bugger.

Awwwww super cuteness barb...


----------



## barbikins

Momma, Endo definitely affects fertility. So this is quite possibly your issue.
Also an inflamed tube? Does that mean it's blocked?
Both my tubes were inflamed when I went for my HSG & they're blocked.


----------



## mommaplus05

Doc didnt say the were blocked..she said they were just inflammed. Well my left one..she said there suppsed to b straight like a pencil led. My lefy one is like a wiggled up spagetti noodle..that was here discription..I havent had it rechecked since diagnosis..they did a laprascope to diagnose. So idk..maybe itrit really is altering my conception..


----------



## Nataliieexo

natjenson said:


> Morning ladies...cd12 here today :) ....opk was much darker last night but that was after a 2and half hour hold and no fluids afor 4hrs...
> Lets see what today brings.
> 
> Meg so pleased you having a good time on the road...:)
> 
> Nat - can I ask?....are you still temping? If not was you still temping around your first bfp?
> Good luck with the doctors today love.:)
> 
> Barbs- did you hit the dog park ? It's nice to walk a dog isn't it- there's somthing kind of relaxing about it.:) I hope you continue your week on a good note too.:)
> 
> Amanda...Yaye only 2 days to go till opk starts :) ...are you going to test twice a day or just the once? - I strongly recomend the twice love.:thumbup:
> And fingers VERY crossed you don't get that tummy bug too...yesterday the bathroom was my best friend :( ...think it must have hit the uk already bc I was not a happy bunny yesterday.lol feeling so much better already.
> 
> Ashley? Where are you in your cycle now love? Did af come on stronger yet or did it fizzle out? Are you going to get it checked out or just shrug that one off?
> I hope this cycle gives you your bfp.:)
> 
> Right ladies....Amanda-Ashley......lets get this one ON!....bfp- Alishuss ...lets give October/November a good ole seeing to with our bfp's to come. Lol
> 
> I got a nagging feeling again too....there's another bfp coming....pleaaaase don't ask who bc I have tried and tried to tap into who it's going to be and I can't settle on any particular ladie.....but it's certainly coming.lol
> Fx crossed ladies.:)
> 
> Well I am going to opk in about 2hrs...I hope there's somthing this morning.i want to see a gear up now...I can feel my gums getting sensitive so surely it's coming lol.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nope i gave up temping at 2dpo as i had a massive cold and temps were not accurate so i decided not to do it after that lol hopefully you get that positive opk soon :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies :) 
Well my dryer came today...as you can imagine..everything needs washing now lol...welllll I gotta play with my new toy.:) 

Nat...ok you stopped temping...I was just going to ask did you see the 3rd temp shift with your bfp that's all :) 
So glad it went well at the doctors too.:thumbup: now you can finally relax love.only 7 weeks till your in the 2nd tri...hopefully it goes quick for you.:) 

Barbs your doggy is adorable.:) I love her.!....I soooo want a doggy .:) he he
Glad your weekend went well love...

Meg...Quebec eh? I hears it's lovely there. Is it one place or lots of places?
Hope your trip is going well and a big aye to getting back in the sack lol...I understand why dh was weirded out by it...pete was too with our bfp...but they can't last long can they lol...

Amanda I'm sooo sorry you have that endo and twisted tube...oh dear.
I truly hope this is your cycle.:thumbup: 

Ashley...ohhhh the flaming witch bag- she got you!....
Glad your able to shrug off the spotting- you know me tho...lol ill be doing the headless turkey dance lol...
Yeah Christmas!....it's bonkers here now for the next 8 weeks...I love this holiday too...I'm running out of room to store the pressies...lol

Well ladies...today's opks are pretty much the same again..not to worry tho...it will come...no stressing here :thumbup: actually I love that this cycle is sooo relaxed....I still have a moment or two where I forget myself and I start to think about it all and get paniky but I just remind myself why I am steeping back and it's ok again...I feel I have such a weight off my shoulders at last.:) :wohoo: 

Hope you are all having a great night my dears...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

My dh is on evenings so it gona b tough to get to town to get the opks this round..lol


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> My dh is on evenings so it gona b tough to get to town to get the opks this round..lol

Oooops lol....I hope you manage to get to love :thumbup:

:) ) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh no i wont be able to fully relax until i have had both my blood tests lol xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Oh no i wont be able to fully relax until i have had both my blood tests lol xxx

Truth be known nat- ??. The worry never stops now ....even when babba born you'll worry lol...
It's one one thing or the next :dohh: :) 

I'm sure you'll be fine tho ....:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Haha i know i need to get through these next few weeks first, i shouldnt complain but my next blood test isnt gona be til next week its ages haha but i however will feel better if i get 3+ on digi on saturday, i've been sat calculating when i should get it lmao xxx


----------



## natjenson

That's good to nat...it gives you somthing to aim for...
You knowi know it's too early to yet but why don't you get your self into mother care and start picking things out that you will want...I'm not spraying but it yet but it's nice to get them good hormone going and also somthing to make you feel like it's really happening...

Oh btw....great deals in mother care right now...and (this is great) they do a baby plan...you can ord loads of stuff and pay as you go...when ever you like...I got my pram cot matteress and high chair steriliser bottles ...well everything almost in there...lol
You should ask if they still do it....they will jump at the chance to get you on ther books lol..
No credit checks aswell :thumbup: 
:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nat zulily is a brilliant website too...great offers and you pay half the price for branded clothes.
I have bp never paid full private for branded stuff.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have a wishlist on mothercare haha i have done for months, it probably needs updated by now though haha

I dont see myself ever having any money from hear on out i will always be buying something lol xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh thanks i will look at it :) 

and is it just me or has the website changed? xxx


----------



## nimbec

hi girls yup the website has changed and i hate it !!! nowhere near as easy to use in my opinion grrrr lol lol 

how are you all?


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Oh thanks i will look at it :)
> 
> and is it just me or has the website changed? xxx

Nat - nimbec ....I haven't been on the site for yonks..lol...but I will sure check that out later.:thumbup:
How annoying when something that works well gets changed eh.

So nimbec when you planning number 2 :) ...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I dont like it either, i have a funny pressure pain in my lower stomach its uncomfortable but i also feel constipated aswell sorry TMI lol i only had 4 hours sleep last night its catching up on me xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Having a good time on day 1. Checking out Quebec City for the day tomorrow. Should be good but it's mighty cold can't wait to hit the south in a few days haha. Xo
> 
> Oh you're in QC?! You're going along the East Coast or smth?Click to expand...

Yep. Taking the east coast down this time. Just settled into hotel just outside of Salem Massachusetts. So excited always wanted to go there so we will go tomorrow. Good time with Halloween next week too!


----------



## Petzy

Whoa you are right it's quite different. I think it needed a refresher haha I don't mind it. Change is good.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Girls, It occurred to me I didn't post a photo of my pup Chloe. Here's the little bugger.

OMG Barb so adorable I love her. You are a lucky girl. Wow so sweet xx


----------



## Petzy

Nat how are those opk coming ?

Get er done !! Hehe.

Ok time to rest and watch TV for the night. Only slept like 5/6 hours last night ughhhh xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat what cd are you and when you due to o?? I wish it was someones testing time haha xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Shiat..lol cd 6..suppose to start opking tomorrow..havent gotten my tests yet..hope I can get them soon...how r all of u doin? Natalie, when r u suppose to get ur blood results? Hopefully soon..nat, hows the opking goin? Ashley, ur right along w me r u goin to use opk this round? Shld b bout that time for u too...meg, hows the baby bump? U shld get an ultrasound soon right? Hope everyone has a great day!! Its 7:15am were im at..just got kids off to school and im havin coffee w puppy in my lap..lol


----------



## barbikins

Good to hear from you Meg!
Meg & Nat Ive emailed you girls.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey my number is 438 and my progesterone isnt back yet so i will ring tomorrow to see about that and hopefully find out when they want me back in x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice great number!!


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Shiat..lol cd 6..suppose to start opking tomorrow..havent gotten my tests yet..hope I can get them soon...how r all of u doin? Natalie, when r u suppose to get ur blood results? Hopefully soon..nat, hows the opking goin? Ashley, ur right along w me r u goin to use opk this round? Shld b bout that time for u too...meg, hows the baby bump? U shld get an ultrasound soon right? Hope everyone has a great day!! Its 7:15am were im at..just got kids off to school and im havin coffee w puppy in my lap..lol

Hey Amanda!!! Cd4 here!!! Yes ma'am I am going to use opks!! I ordered the kind that give you a smiley face for this cycle!!!:) I should have ordered cheapies too.... But oh well!! lol we have the harvest festival on Friday at my son's school!!! I have to bake 3 cakes!! Should be fun!!! I have enough going on this weekend to kill time.... Too bad it's not the tww!! HahAha


----------



## Nataliieexo

Spotting pink again after trying and failing to have a BM, scary stuff :/ its so quiet on here atm.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup! That was my life for a few weeks in the beginning... Drink lots if water! I also was craving soups etc like crazy so that helped... And tmi but try not to push, just breathe and if its not ready try again later...


----------



## Nataliieexo

My stomach feels so heavy i can have BM fine in the morning but by night time my stomach is heavy and thats the first time that has happened with the bleeding and its a rather uncomfortable feeling around my stomach, i will try drinking water and see if it helps, i cant wait to go for my next blood test but i have a feeling it wont be til next week, i will see tomorrow.


----------



## mommaplus05

Natalie, try dbling up on ur fiber and add lots of fruit to ur diet..ask ur doc maybe bout swotching prenatals..I cldnt take reg ones due to the nauseau and them stopping me up..I always took flinstones. Lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I was always bloated to high heaven in the evenings it suckkksssss but I second the advice Amanda gave... And get moving start going for some walks to get that air and stuff out


----------



## mommaplus05

Well im headin to bed. When I wake up it will b cd 7...I have no opks hopeing to grab some in town tomorrow..but im not to worried bout missin the surge.y cm is still dry, sex drive ehhh, and o pains havent began yet..so I shld b good long as I get them in nxt day or two..have a great evening everyone..this thread is super quiet this eve...guess everyone is busy(or gettin busy) lol..night my friends..:)


----------



## Nataliieexo

I dont get another blood test til next week gona try book it for monday, he was happy with the results but he didnt check progesterone im sure they dont listen x


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies :) 
Sorry I been Mia but I a have been super busy and tired...
Nat I saw your test results that is great :thumbup: ...so glad you are able to move on now love.:)
So the doctor didn't check you progesterone ??? If your worried about it nat you can take b6 10 mg...it's also really good for morning sickness too so it's a bonus vitamin...
It's completely safe to take during pg.:) 
As for your bathroom problem...try eating a few grapes...or some weetabix...that can get things moving nicely.
Talia right too...drink lots of water.:) 
Hope your ok nat :) 

Amanda good luck with up your opks today love.:thumbup: 

Ashley good luck too...

Meg how's yur trip going? Good I hopes :) 

Ok so afm...i am cd 14 ....been dtd every other day so far...hope to get my positive opk today...fx...
Not much else going on really ...:) 

Will keep you up to date with what happens with opks later.:) 

Hope you all having a great day and I should be back on again soon...
I am sat here wishing for deliverys....I did ALOT of Christmas shopping online yesterday and now I have to wait for it all turn up now....Yaye...Christmas- it's coming...soooo exciting eeeek.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya Natalie, I was thinking actually that they wouldn't check progesterone, if you had any problems with it you wouldn't of kept the pregnancy this far... Still frustrating though if you feel you weren't heard. Nice that they're doing a second hcg though. Your little bub is doing more than fine!


----------



## Nataliieexo

My lmp was 6 weeks ago tomorrow but i calculated from ovulation which one is right?? X


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks i will pick up some b6 anyways for some piece of mind i have read that some people got as long as 6 weeks with low progesterone x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ovulation is always more accurate than lmp especially if you don't have the '28 day cycle', in my case the dates are a week off since I O late!


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> My lmp was 6 weeks ago tomorrow but i calculated from ovulation which one is right?? X

Nat the midwifes and doctors will calculate your pregancy from lmp...:thumbup:
So your 6 weeks :thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

I agree w nat..doc calculate from lmp...so I wld say u r 6 wks..when u go to doc I wldnt tell them ur o date I wld tell them when u had ur last period..u shld b able to hear a heartbeat this wk!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Via ultrasound of course..


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat i see some people taking 50-100mg of it my prenatals have 10mg b6 in them x


----------



## natjenson

:) Yaye I am feeling the o pains...I test in one hour....it's defo gonna be a possy tonight..eeek.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Nat i see some people taking 50-100mg of it my prenatals have 10mg b6 in them x

Ok nat that is a high dose ...I have just come off the 50 mg and doubled in the tww...it messes with your cycle length and made me an emotional mess some days..lol...
The 10 mg in your prenatals is ideal love...lperfect.proves its safe to take aswell :thumbup:
My prenatals have that dose too so I'm sticking with that dose for now....
The only reason I took the b6 in high amounts nat was bc I was trying to raise my prog too and it worked but after 6moths you have to stop.

I'm going to the doctors next week to get some tests done so I am going to ask her to test me for this to see if it's ok.:) I hope so fx.
I am worried I have ovarian cysts :( 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Here she is.:) 

So Friday I will call it 1 dpo....and now I can relax even more and wait out this darn witch...(or not) :shrug: 

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommaplus05

Oooo yay nat for the pos opk...:) I shldnt b far behind u this cycle..I wasnt able to get opks today so I may get them tomorrow..hopefully I dont miss my surge..no pains yet but cm is becomin a little more and im startin to feel in the mood...lol so fx for u!!!


----------



## natjenson

Thankyou Amanda.:) ...and good luck for you too..:thumbup: ...hopefully you manage to get into town tmr and pick them opks up :thumbup: :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Awesome opk Nat!!!!


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Awesome opk Nat!!!!

Ahhh thanks Ashley.:) 

Hopes you get your smily face anyday now love .:thumbup: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

I got opks nat...do I need to hold urine to pee on one?


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is my opk..45min hold..lol not pos yet..lets see wat tomorrow brings..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131023_175341.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommaplus05

Try this
 



Attached Files:







20131023_175151.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol ..prolly wnt get pos til tomorrow or nxt day. I oed last month pretty early but usually its like cd 10..so pos opk im sure b tomorrow cd8 or nxt day cd 9


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok I read those results in like one minute..lol here is the test after 5-7 min
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131023_185539.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok I read those results in like one minute..lol here is the test after 5-7 min

What cd are you Amanda??


----------



## mommaplus05

Im cd 7


----------



## Nataliieexo

Amanda i used to do my opks with smu with a two hour hold and when i got close to my ovulation day i would do one on a two hour hold at about 6pm although i always get my positive in the morning.

Whats also strange is i usually got a positive for 2-3 days before i ovulated but this cycle it was positive in the morning and by night i was getting pains bad enough to have to take pain releif and the opk was negative by the night time one so i only had one positive it was wierd for me but clearly it worked lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Im booked in for a scan on tuesday i'll be 6 weeks im nervous already lol i hope they see something xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Try not to be nervous Natalie! I'm sure you're cooking just fine... 6 weeks they should be able to see the HB but if they can't it might be a tad early again implantation could have been late and thrown things off a bit. I'm sure it'll be a pretty little flicker in there! Get excited!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm trying to be excited but its so hard and it seems like forever away lol do ultrasounds go by beta numbers i have seen posts saying so my hcg im hoping will be in the 3-6000s by then xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok here is yesterdays opk and todays...y is todays so much lighter???? Is is suppose tondo that or did I miss my surge already?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131024_143948.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommaplus05

This one may b clearer
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131024_144404.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...:) 

Nat...so glad you got your scan next week....good luck love :thumbup:
I'm sure everything will be fine too :) 

Amanda...you shouldn't have missed your surge...your LH will fluctuate untill you get your positive...that's why I test am and pm so I try not to miss it.:thumbup:

So how is everybody? Good I hopes.:) 

Meg hope your having a great time away love.:) 

Afm...I'm cd15 here is my opk this morning...BLARING-BEST EVER OPK! :) 
I am layed up with REALLY bad o pains and I feel like total crap with it....hopefully this means a beast of an egg is releasing lol...

Good luck with your opks Amanda...you shouldn't be too far behind me.:) 
Ashley good luck to you too....it's the t here so us this cycle then :) ...I won't be testing tho I am trying to avoid the stresses of a bfn.
I will have to be strong tho as I have 20 tests and I still haven't OT round to getting them out of the house yet...oooops.lol

Hope your all having a good evening gals.:flower:


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow nat beautiful opk..urs seems to get darker progressivly til o thats y I was concerned..was sooo much darker yesterday than today but im not too dwn about it..my onpains shld start anytims..usually around cd 9 they start..so im good..no pains yet, but im gettin in the mood and had dtd twice in 24hrs..lol cm is slowly increasing..I shld b oing in a few days..


----------



## natjenson

Thanks Amanda...yeah your LH can fluctuate ALOT befor the actually positive...and also it can vary from evening du surge to morning too...I mean yesterday mornings I had an incline to think it may progress later in the evening but them bam it was positive...!...
But this mornings was unreal....I will be going with this mornings as my possy instead..so Saturday is my 1 dpo! :) 

We got a huge storm hitting the uk this weekend...the south has been told to batten down the hatches and stay at home for our safety...I'm scared lol...

So not to worry if I don't come online -it just means the storm may have knocked out our home Internet.and I will try to get back ASAP.
Hope you get your possy tmr Amanda :thumbup: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Well I tested again this eve and it was the same as earlier so im still waitin..gona test in am then again in pm..


----------



## natjenson

Uh I hate this new photo now...lol...why did I just do that?.? Haha....
Will have to sort it tmr now- I'm off to bed...gawsh the rain outside is relentless.:dohh: 

Night night gals.:) Zzzzzzzzzzzz

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!!! Cd 6 here.... BORING!!! Lol
Nat that is an awesome opk!!
Amanda I hope you get yours anyway now!! I am ready to obsess of some tests!!!


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls! Just wanted to check in and day hi! Miss you! We are on day 6 of our adventure haha. Spent the night in myrtle beach and just woke up. Trouble sleeping grrrr. Hope you guys are great I will check in soon xx should be on Florida by tonight or tomorrow early.


----------



## mommaplus05

Ashley when r u gona start using opks? With ur really short cycles r u gona start soon? Im suprised w my short cycles that I havent gotten a pos opk yet...im sure its comin though since today is cd 9 and I usually o on cd 10-11..my surge shld b on it way..im staryin to have a lil mild cramping this am and woke up w a lot of watery type cm..so stuff is defo changin..im gona use one this am and again this eve..


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohhh hey meg...hope ur weather is great!!! Its soooo cold were im at..it got dwn to 28 last night..brrrrrr...lol hope u have a fantastic time..such a nice time for a vaca after gettin ur bfp...:)


----------



## mommaplus05

Well I dnt know wat todays opk gona show but im crampin and havin tons of ewcm!!! I havemt had that ewcm in months!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok now brown spotting...


----------



## crazy84

Hey Amanda! I started using them this morning!! Hahaha had to test out the digis!! Nothing yet!! I figure it will be around cd 11 for me... But I will test until then just to be sure!! :):) 
What is up with the brown spotting??? Is ovulation bleed ever brown?? Hope it is a good sign that it is o time!!!!!
Nat- did you do another opk??? Or are you done since you already got that amazing positive??
Meg- have fun in Florida!!!!! :):)


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm having the worst day i had to rush my mam into hospital this morning she has a infection in her lung and its blocking off her oxygen she can get as much as she needs on the ward if they cant shift the infection they have asked permission to put her in a medically induced coma and ventilate her shes already been in a coma and nearly died, im so scared of what can happen i dont know what to think i dont want to go home and leave her :(


----------



## crazy84

Nataliieexo said:


> I'm having the worst day i had to rush my mam into hospital this morning she has a infection in her lung and its blocking off her oxygen she can get as much as she needs on the ward if they cant shift the infection they have asked permission to put her in a medically induced coma and ventilate her shes already been in a coma and nearly died, im so scared of what can happen i dont know what to think i dont want to go home and leave her :(

I am so sorry!! I will say a prayer!!! I know this is so dumb to say because it is impossible, but try to stay calm and not stress, it's not good for you and baby!! Sending up lots of prayers!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sorry to hear about your mom Natalie! Like Amanda said try not to let it stress you out just focus on being there for her and making it through every day as best as you can! Hugs!


----------



## natjenson

Awe Natalie....I'm soo sorry love :( ....you need to be strong and do what is right for you all.
I hope your mom gets well soon dear and I will also pray too.

:hug:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...
Well I don't know what's going on....I had my positive opk yesterday so I should have had my temp rise today...li been having mild o pains too...so I don't think I fully ovulated yesterday...so I have to wait for ff to tell when and what dpo I am now...

How is everyone?

Amanda?did your opk go positive tonight dear? :) 

Ashley good luck with your opks too...I see your not expecting to get your possy for another day or so yet.:) 

Talia....how are you and bump? Good I hopes.:) 

Meg....so nice to hear your having a great time love...hope you get to Florida safely.:) 

Nat...I truly hope all is going to be well...your mom is in good hands so try to be strong ok.:)

Well gals ill keep you up to date with dpo's lol and I hope to see my temp shift in the morning.fx...:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Im so sorry to hear natalie!! Prayers for ya hun..and nat, I didnt get to test this eve..got a call from kids school this morning at 9am..my 5 yr old son was having breathing problems and his oxygen sat was only 70%..rushed him to emergency room and he was quickly admitted..he dnt even have asthma! They said it was an attack brought on by a virus(like the cold).. so it brought on underlying asthma..his 02 is back up to 96%..but he is still retracting badly with each breath so there keeping him..he on oxygen and treatments all eve and night..he got a steriod shot and getting them through I.v. along w fliuds and antibiotics. So sad for my baby..so I didnt opk this eve and wnt make it to in mornin either. Maybe we b bk home by tomorrow eve. I gona b stayin the night here w him...


----------



## Nataliieexo

Quick update shes in intesive care on a tight fitted oxygen mask they said shes stable but if theres no improvement over the weekend she has to be ventilated they asked permission for that because sometimes people dont want to fight or go through it a second time but she does want to fight, they took us in a seperate room and said if they had to ventilate that they dont expect her to come out of the coma i am so scared i am praying real hard that the antibiotics work for the infection and she doesnt need, to be ventilated, im so worn out but im scared to sleep x


----------



## natjenson

Omg Amanda - Natalie :(...
I am so sad for you both right now...this is awful.:(
Amanda your poor boy...I really hope he gets well soon love...he is good hands...and I'm sure he will pully though with such a fantastic mommy beside him.
Totally understand opk is the last thing on your mind right now...I would be the same.
I wish your lo all the best and a speedy recovery...:hugs: 

Natalie...I am so very sorry this is happening to you dear...your mom needs you ok so you make sure you get enough rest ok...you must remember to get your strength up so you can be there for your mom...she won't want you to be exhausting yourself love- so you close them eyes and get 40 winks if you need to...don't feel guilty you need it.
You mom is in good hands too and I am praying so hard that the antibiotics work before the weekend is out and she starts to show signs of recovery ASAP.
Big hugs to you nat :hugs:

:hug: to you both. :flower: 

:) :) :) Natalie xoxoxo


----------



## mommaplus05

My lo is fast asleep...and im sitting here noticing the pinching pulling pains in my lft ovary..wth..brown watery spotting this am and now this? But neg opk this am? Weird things my body does..lol


----------



## Petzy

Amanda I am so sorry about your boys virus. That must have been really scary. I'm glad his oxygen is back up and I hope he recovers really quickly. Children are so resilient. Thinking of you and let us know how hes doing xo

Natalie I am terribly sorry about your mother. Am I reading correctly that this has stemmed from a lung infection? Does she have a history of this trouble ? I am so sorry you are going through this. I so hope that the medication gets her well quickly so she doesn't need to be induced. That is very scary I can't even imagine. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Petzy

Wow lots going on. Thinking of everyone. Hoping for good news for everyone's loved ones and maybe a bfp or two as well 

Nat I hope you're doing great hun. How are those opk coming ? Have you ovulated ?

It's 3am and we just arrived in Florida at my in laws place. Poor DH passed out the second he hit the pillow we did a lot of driving today. Plan for tomorrow is do as little as possible haha. R and R. We have 7 days here before we go home 
I am exhausted time for bed xx


----------



## natjenson

Hey meg Yaye your made it to Florida :) ...hope you enjoy your r&r and soak up the lovely sun.:) 

Nat-Amanda how's it all going. Good I hope.my thoughts are with you both.:hugs:

Well I think I am 1 dpo...need to wait for ff to let me know when for sure tho as my temp only rose today...maybe tmr is 1 dpo idk yet.

Hope all is well ladies :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

She has emphysema and a fungal growth on her lungs aswell which treatment at home every 10 weeks for 2 weeks via I.V keeps is one of the main things that keeps her alive. I believe this infection is a new one. she also has 2 more lung diseases, and a hole in her heart which was not discovered until she was in a coma in 2009 as she was laid down in a coma so long a blood clot got through the whole and caused her to have strokes, shes a very unwell woman, but shes a fighter aswell. I am going to see her at 2.30 i left at 6.30 last night and rang two times before bed and this morning as soon as i opened my eyes to check on her, they said she was very tired and slept all night and morning, they were waiting on the doctor to find out todays plan of action so hopefully i will know more later xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Shes only 41 she shouldnt have to go through this, its killing me, i went through this last time on my own and now i have oh i still just want some space, i couldnt wait last night to just turn the lights off and have silence so i could be alone with my thoughts x


----------



## Nataliieexo

I somehow got it into my head last night that maybe this is the worlds way of telling me i cant have everything, i have the plan to care for my mam and have this baby and yes that might be hard but i want to, maybe i'm not meant to have both. I might sound nuts but its just something that came into my head while i was having my thinking sesh now all of my close family bar my grandad and sister knows about the baby because it just came out whilst i was having my breakdown after recieving the bad news x


----------



## mommaplus05

Just an update: caiden is doin much better this mornin..tgere gon switch his steroids and antibiotcs to the oral kind and see how he tolerates it and if it goes well then there gona let him go home some time today..im just waitin on doc to come in and ck him and give the ok..as for me, lol I didnt sleep a wink in here w docs in and out and things beepin every 5 min..my nose is unbelivably stuffy. Cant even blow cuz it just pops my ears..lol..the brown spotting stopped but now I have a belly ache and very loose frequent bm..:(( uggghhh nothin worse than stayin in hospital sick w sick lo..cant wait to go home. Hope u all r well...natalie im still sayinnprayers for ur momma..u need to stay strong hun, I have been there..nat, good to see u in the dpo now. :) hope u get ur sticky bean this cycle!! Ill update soon gals!


----------



## natjenson

Good luck Amanda.:thumbup: :) 
Natalie...don't be thinking such things love...of course you deserve this baby...why can't you have it all?....
I often let my mind run away when I worrie...so try not to be beating yourself up love and try and be strong ok.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey wierd thing happend i took a clearblue digi it came up 2-3 i left it a few hours decided to try crack it open and a soon as i put the knife in a lil it changed to 3+ :/ strange lol xxx


----------



## Petzy

I agree Natalie don't be hard on yourself. If anything this baby over you something to be strong for other than yourself. That is good you have DH as a support system too. Let us know how she is. I am so sorry her health is poor that much be really tough xx

Amanda so glad Caiden may come home today it sounds like he's improving poor little guy. You get some rest tonight best you can xo thinking of you.


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Hey wierd thing happend i took a clearblue digi it came up 2-3 i left it a few hours decided to try crack it open and a soon as i put the knife in a lil it changed to 3+ :/ strange lol xxx

Don't know why it would do that. Faulty in some way. Are you still going to keep testing ? I haven't tested since before my last bloodwork two weeks ago. Luckily I am away and don't have any or I would be tempted. Took a lot for me not to buy any yet either. Trying to wait for ultrasound on the 5th. I should be 7+3 then


----------



## Petzy

Here is a picture from my in laws patio in Florida I love it here so much. Hate leaving.

6 weeks tomorrow. Let's hope the MS doesn't come flying in ugh!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 62.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nataliieexo

No i get my beta monday and scan tuesday so probably no need after that lol x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks nat i dont know i guess my minds running away with itself. My mam was sat in a chair talking to us laughing with oxygen tubes up her nose. You wouldnt think she was so ill i felt really good after seeing her but then i came home and the nurses spoke to my aunty and said it could go either way now all my positive thoughts have been sucked away, i want her to come home x


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies :) 

Hope everything is ok Amanda and Natalie...:) 

Well I know I said I wouldn't do it...symptom spot....and it's MAJOUR early yet but I have somthing new happening already...I have had pulling and pinching in the uterine area...I can't help but wonder this is a sign lol...

I also started a new drink to have every morning now...I have started hot fresh lemon half hour before food...
It's great bc it's speeds up metabolism cuts down body fats after food...is great for fertillity bc of antioxidants and also FULL of vitamin c....

I got to admit it's sux to drink..like PROPPER gagging but I will get used to it.lol

Ladies I would like to ask some advice....dose anybody know about these femi cups.....?
I am thinking about getting one if it's a bfn this cycle...but I want more info on it.there's plenty of info out there but I was wandering if any of you lovelys have had any experiance with these cups and if so was it a good write up....?

Well meg that picture is beautifull...I wish I was there.:hugs: 
Meg did you calculate your due date will lmp or implantation..?
Miss you as well meg.:) 

Take care ladies...we are in the mist of anchoring everything down ...the storm is a coming our way as we speak...uh oh...I'm scared haha...
Natalie....you take care in this storm to love :thumbup:

Hope all is having a good weekend.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Well im home..yay..lo is doin ok he sleepin now..did an opk and the one from cd 7 is still darkest..


----------



## Nataliieexo

When i opened the digi all the lines were dark all i can think of was it was nearly enough for a 3+ but not quite enough x


----------



## mommaplus05

Well scratch that .lol top test is cd 7 and bottom one is today cd 10..and todays looks almost positive!!! Shld get it tomorrow! Wat ya think
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131026_165339.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Well scratch that .lol top test is cd 7 and bottom one is today cd 10..and todays looks almost positive!!! Shld get it tomorrow! Wat ya think

:happydance: yep that's looking real good Amanda.:) ...
So glad lo is home and with you...:thumbup:
It breaks my heart when my lo is poorly...I won't sleep for days just for the know that he is being looked after.
It's funny how we gather strength as moms isn't it...I wish him a speedy recovery love.:) 

Good luck with your morn opk Amanda...you will only be a 3/4 days behind me...:happydance:

Haha I felt kind of lonely through this cycle :dohh:...now at least we can get each other threw it...I wonder how Ashley is and where she is...I wonder if she o'd yet???come on woman! Haha. Where you at? Lol...what dpo are you now Ashley?...:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Hey girlies!!! :):) 
Amanda I am so glad your little one is home and doing better!! How scary!! Your opk looks great!!
Meg- wow that is gorgeous!!!!!
Nataliiee- I hope your mom is doing better today. She is so young still!! But I agree with the ladies..you can have everything!! Hang in there!!
Nat- hey hey girl! Lol I am cd 8... No o yet and no positive opk!! Hopefully soon!!! What dpo are you??? I know you are going to try not to test.....but I still can't wait until you do!!!
It has been the busiest day ever!! Haha had to drive to town for my little sisters baby shower today!! It was so much fun....then we had a surprise dinner for my mom because she got her bachelors degree, then Off to the pumpkin patch..again!! Hahaha and then An hour drive home!! I am worn out!! Well everyone have a good night!!!


----------



## natjenson

Oh dear :( we have a hurricane coming...pray for us in the uk ladies lol...

Hope everyone is ok and well...:flower:

Well I think I am 2dpo...but who cares lol....I certainly don't???ha ha who I am kidding lol...
Wow November 10th seems a long way away...af is due then...my dam tests are still in the house...I MUST get them away from me lol...
Oh dear this isn't going very well is it...lol...right! I CAN do this...I can! Honest! Lol...
No really - I need to remain calm bc I can't let myself get too invested again...iv been really good so far me thinks...so I will carry on the way I have been and all should be fine.:)

Happy Sunday gals...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I havent got time for a hurricane lol i hope there isnt one your doing really well not getting to involved in this cycle ahh yeah get the tests out the house lol xxx


----------



## natjenson

Thankyou Natalie :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Mornin..I slept like a log last night w not sleepin sooo long..lol im still tired even..lol I woke w o cramps and a ton of cm...we dtd last night..so I shpd gety pos opk today..im cd 11 today so it seems im gona o round cd 12-13 this time which is pretty much rt on time..maybe a day later than normal...unless of course yesterday morning wld have been my pos opk and I just caufht it on waydwn last night...guess we will see wen I test today..I only bought a pk of 7 opks so I think inonky have 1-2 left so hopin I catch that nice pos before I run ouuta tests..but its lookin good eitger way..my o pains r kickinnin and they last 3 days.


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg!!! Omg!!! Nat nat nat..looky!! I got my first ever pos opk..and it was my last one!!! Its still not even done processing!! Look at this!!!! Sooo when will I b 1 dpo..im havin bad o cramps and tons of cm..I dtd last night too...sooooo when is 1 dpo??? I cant opk no more cuz I out...lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131027_110132.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommaplus05

The top one is last night..the bottom is just now


----------



## mommaplus05

Beautifull...lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131027_112059.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 1


----------



## crazy84

Wow Amanda that is defo positive!!!!! :):):):) I hope I get mine soon!!!


----------



## natjenson

Ooooh yeah Amanda that's a nice opk! :) :thumbup: ....I would count 48 hrs from today and that makes you 1 dpo.:thumbup: 
So teusady is 1 dpo...I will be 3/4 dpo by then...Yaye...

Take no notice of your o pains now...it's just fluid build up bc of eggy release...eggy should be tonight/ tmr....:happydance:
Good luck this cycle Amanda :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Wow Amanda that is defo positive!!!!! :):):):) I hope I get mine soon!!!

Me too me too...we can all get through this together....however I will be WATCHING the tests lol...

:) 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Omg I am bricking it now...our weather is all over the news...t minus 6 hours till the hurricane hits....I am LITTERALLY in the worst area to be hit!....:dohh:.....
SCARED DOT COM.lol...

It's called hurricane judas....that just says it all...

Nat looks like newy may miss it...I hope so love.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

They put my mam in a coma :'( it doesnt look good the nurses arent positve the machines are breathing for her, she looks awful i am terrified its like a repeat of last time she was in a coma, i'vr never heard of a person come out of a coma a second time :'( :'(


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> They put my mam in a coma :'( it doesnt look good the nurses arent positve the machines are breathing for her, she looks awful i am terrified its like a repeat of last time she was in a coma, i'vr never heard of a person come out of a coma a second time :'( :'(

Oh Natalie I am soo sorry love.:( :hugs:
You be strong love ok.
I wish your mom a speedy recovery ...try and talk to her still...they say they can still hear you and it encourages them to make progress...
:hug:

Natalie xoxoxo


----------



## mommaplus05

Awww natalie..im so srry...ill keep the prayers comin for ya..


----------



## mommaplus05

Im sooo glad I got a pos opk..I dtd last night and will again tonight..cant tomorrow but will the nxt day..


----------



## mommaplus05

This thread is sooo quiet...I am cramping soooo bad..these o paims have seriously intensified thrpugh the day..and I have tons of cm..very thin(lots) but I rarely get the ewcm if at all..but the cramps r horrid..it seems though its the right and left side..is that possible? Like really bad on rt and bad on lf..its is sooo uncomfortable..


----------



## Nataliieexo

Urgh to top things off i spotted light pink after a normal non straining involved bowel movement then a little after my bath, scans not til tuesday to long if you ask me x


----------



## butterflywolf

Nataliieexo said:


> They put my mam in a coma :'( it doesnt look good the nurses arent positve the machines are breathing for her, she looks awful i am terrified its like a repeat of last time she was in a coma, i'vr never heard of a person come out of a coma a second time :'( :'(

*hugs* Keep the belief in your heart. Your mom is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! I know it's been quieter here... Been working lots at the new house... My back and hips are write offs! 

Hopefully the weather isn't as bad as they anticipated and you all stay safe.

Natalie, terribly sorry to hear about your mom... Like everyone has said.. Keep praying and being there for her... The coma will let her focus all her energy on hopefully beating that infection... Only time will tell. Hugs!

Def pos opk like crazy! Can't wait for the twws that are coming up!


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...good morning.

Natalie I really hope everything is ok...talia is very right...your mom can fully concentrate on getting well again whilst she is in the coma...it may seem like your whole world is turning upside down right now but I think you should focus on being there for your family right now and look after you too.
It's ok to be affraid too.:thumbup: 
I get that you are a strong lady and that you have been a great support for your family already...so you just keep doing what your doing and I'm sure things will work out for the best.
So did you get any of that storm last night?

Talia...I'm sorry you have ended up wearing yourself down with all the move...you take things easy now dear....try and get yourself a nice lond relaxing soak in the bath and lots and lots of rest....
Being a short ass that I am...lol when I was carrying Harry I didn't listen to people's advice about how best to care for your back and hips and was also warned that if I didnt i will suffer with joint pains after the birth for a very long time.
So I urge you talia to take great care with your self now love and let those men do all the heavy and long winded stuff.:hugs:
I hope everything is going well with your new home love.:) 

Ashley I hope you join us in the tww...:) ...so you cd 10 today right?...anyday now then :) 
Amanda...tww beings tmr...weeeeeeeeeeeeee :) 

Well ladies...afm....I got my cover line this morning on ff...so I am officially 3dpo...I hope with all my heart that the tww treats me kindly...
I am going to remind myself that the 10 dpo pact has been lucky for some so I will give myself a good telling off mentally if I even THINK of testing lol...

Barbs...I know you are lurking but I miss you sooo soo much on here.:( 
I hope you are ok.:thumbup:
I watched a program on this morning (a daily tv morning show)about couples struggling with fertility and how they used ivf - they went to zita west in London...and I cryed myself silly thinking about you and your struggles on your journey.
I want to wish you all the best and I saw how well they will take care of both you and Nathan along your new path of sucess.bc it will be a sucess.:) 

Meg...I missing you too...when are you back lol...bet you don't want to leave lovlely Florida do you lol...
Safe journeys on your return home love.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Quick update, scan tomorrow, blood test for hcg today, i get a blood test for hcg tomorrow aswell but i think they actually might be doing progesterone tomorrow aswell, havent really thought about it to much going on.

They tried to take my mam out of sedation this morning she was sqeezing the nurses hand but she was fighting against the breathing tube, she was either trying to breath herself or trying to pull it out she did that last time aswell so they had to put her back under and will try again tomorrow, i think it might be easier if someone like me or my gran was there when she came around to talk to her and ask her not to fight against it, maybe a familiar face rather than strange nurses will help a bit more xx


----------



## crazy84

Hey hey!! Yep cd 10!!!!!!!!:):) yesterday afternoon my cervix was low open and tons of stretchy cm.....but -opk.....maybe because my urine was diluted?? But by night it felt closed....at least more than it was early and cm was abundant...but more creamy....does it fluctuate before ovulation like that?? We have bd every other day...so hopefully we are covered if I missed my surge on an opk....but it seems a bit early....so I will keep testing for sure!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies - Juss saying hello! Not much going on with me. Not in the TTC department anyway! 

Went to see the Mirvish musical, 'I Love Lucy' yesterday and it was FANTASTIC. Loved it! Went for a big dinner after....I had a cornish hen to myself. I'm still full. LOL

How is everyone doing?

Nat, crossing my fingers for you this cycle. You're so sweet that you think of me. I think about you girls all the time too. And I miss you too! But know I'm lurking :) and Nat, I sent you guys an email :)

Natalie, I'm really sorry to hear about your mom. I wish her the best in recovery. That's just brutal. I can only imagine what you're feeling.
Crossing fingers very hard she comes out OK.

Crazy, it's OK Your fertile CM means your fertile but it doesn't mean you've ovulated so hang in there!!!!

AFM, I'm just waiting. It's the hardest to wait. I was really hoping I could move up my surgery from December to November so I can start IVF right away. But it is what it is. Right?
I'm going to go in some time in the next few weeks to get an idea on my IVF Protocol. I hope I can start it in December because it's about a two month process. If I'm put on BCP for two weeks I'm sure I can do this in my cycle for December. It's not like surgery is going to interfere with that. I can only hope!
I really want a transfer in January.

This week: Art class tonight. I finished my first assignment. 
And the next one will be explained today. I'll be doing a rendition of a famous artist's work in Silver point. Yep, drawing in silver. And you can't erase it so EEEP.
I'll also be carving a pumpkin this week for the first time in like 10 years. Always wanted to try a complicated carving. We'll see :)


----------



## barbikins

Momma, that's your first positive OPK?! really? awww...get on your DH!!!!


----------



## crazy84

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies - Juss saying hello! Not much going on with me. Not in the TTC department anyway!
> 
> Went to see the Mirvish musical, 'I Love Lucy' yesterday and it was FANTASTIC. Loved it! Went for a big dinner after....I had a cornish hen to myself. I'm still full. LOL
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Nat, crossing my fingers for you this cycle. You're so sweet that you think of me. I think about you girls all the time too. And I miss you too! But know I'm lurking :) and Nat, I sent you guys an email :)
> 
> Natalie, I'm really sorry to hear about your mom. I wish her the best in recovery. That's just brutal. I can only imagine what you're feeling.
> Crossing fingers very hard she comes out OK.
> 
> Crazy, it's OK Your fertile CM means your fertile but it doesn't mean you've ovulated so hang in there!!!!
> 
> AFM, I'm just waiting. It's the hardest to wait. I was really hoping I could move up my surgery from December to November so I can start IVF right away. But it is what it is. Right?
> I'm going to go in some time in the next few weeks to get an idea on my IVF Protocol. I hope I can start it in December because it's about a two month process. If I'm put on BCP for two weeks I'm sure I can do this in my cycle for December. It's not like surgery is going to interfere with that. I can only hope!
> I really want a transfer in January.
> 
> This week: Art class tonight. I finished my first assignment.
> And the next one will be explained today. I'll be doing a rendition of a famous artist's work in Silver point. Yep, drawing in silver. And you can't erase it so EEEP.
> I'll also be carving a pumpkin this week for the first time in like 10 years. Always wanted to try a complicated carving. We'll see :)

Barb- I can't wait for you to start the IVF process!!! Do you choose how many eggies they work with???? 
Art class sounds fun.....peaceful....a way to let go of stress!!! 
I bought 18 pumpkins this year for decorations and for the kiddos to carve...and here it is almost Halloween and we haven't carved a one of them!! My son tried on his own and just made a huge mess in my yard!! Hahaha seeds everywhere!! May have my own pumpkin patch next year where he left all the seeds!!hahaha
Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok nat I think this is wat may have happened..I got my pos opk yesterday round what? 9 am. Well im thinkin had I jot been in hosp and tested the night before I wld have got my first pos then..y? Because, yesterday my o pains increased drastically..we went to bed, dtd then bout ten min later I was hurting soooo bad on both sides..I had to get up n take pain pill..was soooo bad..it lasted bout an hr or two...not this am the pain is almost all gone..just mild aches and thats it..so I think today wld b 1dpo...weird and sudden o cycle..thats for sure!! But I swear I ovulated from both ovaries and thenpain was horrrible!! Glad its over with. We dtd, 4 days before o, 2 days before , 1 day before and the day of o.(last night) and dtd this mornin for good measure. Haha


----------



## Petzy

Hey girls! 

Natalie I am glad your mum was responsive at least - I hope she can wake up from coma tomorrow successfully. You are both in my thoughts xx
Glad you are getting hcg and scan tomorrow!! So exciting. Some good news right? I would be having my scan tomorrow too if I wasn't in the states. Next Tuesday for me instead ughhhhh. Let us know how it goes ! 

Nat how did you make out in the storm ? I read about it on the news today I saw a few people died in the UK... Terrible storm. And yay for 3dpo!! FX for you hun xo

Barbs that's great about your art class! Silver? That's interesting. Something to keep you busy right ? Hehe. I hope you can do your transfer in January too! So exciting :) I heard I love Lucy was good! I am seeing Les Mis for the fifth time in December lol. I am am addict. I don't know what a Cornish hen is but it sounds like you enjoyed it haha. 

Amanda and Ashley - where are you ladies at? 2ww now right ??? Or getting there ? Hoping for a bfp or two this month !! Let's keep the flow going hehe. Amanda I hope Caiden is doing great now. 

Talia - don't do so much !! Take a chill pill girlfriend! This is the one time you can make people slave over you and get away with it haha. Put those feed up and rest for bubs!! Hehe. 

Having some good r and r in Florida here. Shopping eating and lounging so far has been great. We fly home Saturday so we've got 5 full days left 

6+2 today .... Still feeling pretty good. Just cramping on occasion and sore boobs sometimes. Makes me worry almost sigh. 

Xx


----------



## barbikins

Yep Art classes were to try & keep me sane & do some thing for me for once. Not a life of just TTC :) 
It's a great 3 hours of distraction every week.

Oh wow the storm in the UK was this bad? I should check in with my GF who just moved there!

Crazy, 18 pumpkins is insane. Wow LOL you go girl! I only have one. I'm considering getting another.
And yep I can choose one or two embies to transfer. My hubby says lets try one for the first round. We really don't want twins.

Meg, there you are! Missing you :)
OK so we were talking about Le Mis & I'm just not sure. Doesn't the girl just cry the whole time? Anyway they asked if I wanted to join them to see it & I am just not sure. Although honestly I should go see a classic.
If you went 5 times, it MUST be good.
Glad you're doing well. And you'll worry until your scan. That's normal. BUt I think you've got nothing to worry about! XO


----------



## crazy84

Well they weren't all for carving!! Hahaha most were to decorate my front porch!! 
Twins would be hard!! I wouldn't mind having a set....hahahaha I say that....but I can't imagine! Well I hope the first round is a success and you don't have to worry about trying more than one at a time!!! :):) I look forward to your updates!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I ended up at the epu before because i had fresh red bleeding i was examined and swabbed and she said cervix is closed the only reason she can see why i would be bleeding is because i have cells or something that have can cause bleeding if bumped during sex, i have only had sex once since my bfp and that was saturday but she said thats probably why. So hopefully no more bleeding tonight but i know you can bleed after being swabbed xx


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I ended up at the epu before because i had fresh red bleeding i was examined and swabbed and she said cervix is closed the only reason she can see why i would be bleeding is because i have cells or something that have can cause bleeding if bumped during sex, i have only had sex once since my bfp and that was saturday but she said thats probably why. So hopefully no more bleeding tonight but i know you can bleed after being swabbed xx

Sorry you had that scare Natalie ... Sounds like everything is ok though?

I have been BDing almost every day since bfp and so far no spotting but I know it's common for sure.


----------



## Petzy

Hi barb miss you too Hun:)

les Mis is definitely not someone crying the whole time haha. It is a classic and the music is amazing. It's a very different intertwined stories during the time of the French Revolution. You gotta go !


----------



## OurLilFlu

I want to see les mis so bad live! Def not a sop story! Soooo good!! Great hearing from everyone! 

I only had a 4 hr shift at work today which will be nice to relax after our crazy weekend. But ive gotta clean the house since the realtor is coming...Def not as sore, I wasn't lifting anything really it was just the sitting cross legged on the floor and getting up and down constantly that I didn't realize would make me so sore... I can tell my joints are really loosened and ouchy lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Well kids r better...as for me, I still have terrible sinus infection..havemt went to the doc because im scared to take anything expecially now that im back in the tww..ugghhh..I guess ill hold off another two wks..lol if I get bfn I will go get antibiotics before I o again. If I get bfp then at least they can gimme something safe for pregnancy.. my o pain r gone and other that sum leftover yuk from dtd my cm is bout dry too..sooorrry tmi but omg..we dtd so much in the past wk it may take abit to feel totally dry if u get my drift..lol yuuucky..lol but heres to 1 dpo!! Yay..left the symtpom sptting begin!


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...lots going on today I see lol...
Nat hope that spotting clears up Hun sounds like it's going to be all fine.:) 

Ashely- how many pumpkins? Lol...good luck with them...I got real pissed trying to carve two tady ha ha...
I will post pics of my pathetic round large ass pumpkins soon...lol

Amanda- ok so my sil had bad sinuses for a year and in the end they gave some great anti bi's ...they told her if it didn't clear up she may need a small op so I would defo get your butt to the docs love as if it's left or too long it can cause real bad problems for life...I also have a whistle nose sometimes...grrrrr trying to get to sleep some nights are NOT AWSOME lol...
I end up plunging a dollop of Vaseline up my nostrils haha...

Talia...please rest love...:thumbup: ..I know you got a tonne of things to get done seen as your new house is sooo new for you but REST ASAP ok.:thumbup:

Meg...great that you are having such a good time away...I'm well jell...lol..

Barbs...so glad to hear from you on the thread...I truly hope that you get your hearts desire for November so you can start ivf in January.:) 
Oh barbs I didn't get that email..could you resend it?....:) 

Well ladies...we had dinner tonight and I crashed hard after...i layed down with a few chest pains and I guess I must of fell asleep lol...ooooops....bet I have a sleepless night now -bummer :( 
Well I was sooooo tempted to test today...I even got as far as filling up a pee pot...and as I went to place it down I thought tomyself- WHAT ARE YOU DOING YOU SILLLY FAKING COW?
So I tipped it away.yaye for me bahahaha...
Will power will power will power!
What on earth was I thinking...like- who the fak gets a bfp on 3dpo anyways haha...:rofl:

Well flowers...I hope y'all having a good evening...and I hope to catch up again later...I shall post a pic of my stupid pumpkins too...bahaha..:dohh:

Catchas laters ....:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi barbs...edit...lol...yep I just found your email...it got caught up with a load of emails that were new and I must have swiped past it lol...
I hope to reply by tonight.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Hey lovely ladies!! I have a delima/problem!! Hahaha these are my opks....the light from this morning the darker from just now!! Neither created a smiley...however I am cramping and dh is out of town tonight!!! Ahhhhhhhhh so if it turns positive by tonight....we bd last night.....that should still leave me in the running right?!?! :/:/:/
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## crazy84

Also....we took family pics yesterday....so I wanted to show 2 of my favs!! Lots of good ones and lots in color...haha the 2 b&w just happen to be the ones that I like most one of them is hilarious!!!


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Also....we took family pics yesterday....so I wanted to show 2 of my favs!! Lots of good ones and lots in color...haha the 2 b&w just happen to be the ones that I like most one of them is hilarious!!!

Awe Ashley what a beatuifull family you all are..your children looks sooo happy.
Really nice pictures they are.:thumbup:

Ashley I'd say your opks is gearing up..maybe you might get your possy tmr...:thumbup: 
I sure hope so....mind you ....Amanda will will finish her cycle waaaaay befor me so at least I will have you towards the end of mine lol...
Oh gawsh that sounds awfull...sorry..i didn't mean it in malice...:dohh:
Anyways I got good feeling about you two this cycle...hoping for your bfp's...:thumbup:

Don't worry too much about hubby being out of town love..them lil suckers can live up to five days (so I hear) so you just jump on him as soon as he gets through that door.lol..

Good luck with them opks ash...:flower: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well here are my crappy pumpkins...lol...
Ashley you have inspired me with your shed load of them...so tmr I am going to buy some more and go on pintrest and find a few good ideas......who wants a wee competition here then....no prices....just the peace of mind that I am (oh sorry YOU are-:rofl: ) the best at carving pumpkins ....

Who's up for it.....???...


Come ooooooon Who's in?.....

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crazy84

Oh Nat you crack me up!! :):) I called hubby and he said the earliest he might make it home would be 4 am....hahaha I told him I don't care he better wake me up and be ready!!! Poor guy!!! He will probably be exhausted so I doubt it happens.... But I have had pretty good cm this cycle so hopefully that will help!!! :):) 
Your pumpkins are fabulous!!! I am horrible!! So many of my friends on Facebook are posting awesome detailed pumpkins...hahahaha not a chance mine would look like that!! I would be better off just painting mine....which was my plan for me....let the kids carve and me paint...never happened though! Just have a porch full of pumpkins! 
Has the bad weather passed over there???


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Oh Nat you crack me up!! :):) I called hubby and he said the earliest he might make it home would be 4 am....hahaha I told him I don't care he better wake me up and be ready!!! Poor guy!!! He will probably be exhausted so I doubt it happens.... But I have had pretty good cm this cycle so hopefully that will help!!! :):)
> Your pumpkins are fabulous!!! I am horrible!! So many of my friends on Facebook are posting awesome detailed pumpkins...hahahaha not a chance mine would look like that!! I would be better off just painting mine....which was my plan for me....let the kids carve and me paint...never happened though! Just have a porch full of pumpkins!
> Has the bad weather passed over there???

Lol yeah the weather is passing...sort of...it's lurking...we are still on alert.

Hayyyy painted pumpkins are welcome to the comp.....so are you in?
:thumbup:

Lol yeah poor hubby eh...not!....you have to carry babba...nights...bottles...spit ups...nappies lol...he got the fun part lol...

Good luck Ashley.:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Ok Nat.... I will try to get a pumpkin done by Wednesday!!!!!! :):)


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Ok Nat.... I will try to get a pumpkin done by Wednesday!!!!!! :):)

Yaye :thumbup: :happydance: :wohoo: 



So who else is in.??? Come on ladies...let's lighten the pressure for this cycle...lil bit of seasonal fun eh...:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

I knew it girls! Got my positive!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> I knew it girls! Got my positive!!

Yaye ....:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

So on Wednesday it will be me...5dpo...
Amanda 3dpo....
You 1dpo....:happydance:

Oooooh this is gonna be goooood I just know it...bfp a lishus....woop woop


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> I knew it girls! Got my positive!!
> 
> Yaye ....:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> So on Wednesday it will be me...5dpo...
> Amanda 3dpo....
> You 1dpo....:happydance:
> 
> Oooooh this is gonna be goooood I just know it...bfp a lishus....woop woop
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

I just hope and pray that last night will be enough just incase!!


----------



## natjenson

Still time to bd Ashley...:thumbup.... Eggys about to drop right so then you have another 12-24 hrs after (eggy life span) ...a good day and a half to catch eggy...woop woop...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol...nat this is hilarious!! Wow all of our cycles r like right there with each other..so how long is ur lp? Like when shld ur af b due? And u ashley? How long is urs? Nat when r ugona start testing? I wld say we cld test together but one of us is gona have to due early or late..lol I was thinkin bout waitin til like 10dpo which is 9 days away...yay! Lol


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Lol...nat this is hilarious!! Wow all of our cycles r like right there with each other..so how long is ur lp? Like when shld ur af b due? And u ashley? How long is urs? Nat when r ugona start testing? I wld say we cld test together but one of us is gona have to due early or late..lol I was thinkin bout waitin til like 10dpo which is 9 days away...yay! Lol

My cycle is always at least 24 days... So I would say it will be about 12/14 days this cycle! My af should be due nov 10/11....when is your af due??? Let me solve the problem of testing.....I will test early!! Hahahahahaha


----------



## mommaplus05

Hahaha thats y me loves u ashley!!! Lol my cycles r I guess 26days..my lp is 13-14 days so my af shld b due round nov 9-10...lol maybe even the 8th..haha once again we r due round the same time for af but our o days r different..I am def 1 dpo today and my cm is alll dried up already..im mean so dry its almost irritating. Some weird mild cramps but not eeally on one side or other..really felt like I oed from both sides this cycle as there was soooo much pain last night, almost unbearable...and it was in both ovaries and radiating everywere..uggghhh glad thats over with. Lol


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Hahaha thats y me loves u ashley!!! Lol my cycles r I guess 26days..my lp is 13-14 days so my af shld b due round nov 9-10...lol maybe even the 8th..haha once again we r due round the same time for af but our o days r different..I am def 1 dpo today and my cm is alll dried up already..im mean so dry its almost irritating. Some weird mild cramps but not eeally on one side or other..really felt like I oed from both sides this cycle as there was soooo much pain last night, almost unbearable...and it was in both ovaries and radiating everywere..uggghhh glad thats over with. Lol

If you did....wouldn't that give you super chances for twins?????? :):) I like that our cycles are all together!!! :) man I am so stressing that I am going to miss my chance! But my cm has been super fertile so I think last night bd will stay strong hahaha and I told hubby I didn't care how tired he was when he got in..just to wake me up and do it!! Hahaha I wonder if I should buy some more of the 10miu tests.....might as well huh?! Ok I will right now!! :):):) lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Hahaha ur killin me..lol and yes if u have good cm I think u r as much in the wait as me n nat.. u chance is as good as ours!!! Just get u sum girl!!! Lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ive got my scan in a hour im so scared that there isnt gona be anything there x


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Ive got my scan in a hour im so scared that there isnt gona be anything there x

Good luck nat...:thumbup:


How did it go?....fx for you nat.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Yaye Amanda Ashley...we are due for af same time...I am due 10/11 of nov aswell....ok so we all got each other to pull through...
Girls I won't be testing this cycle....ok so I may test 10 dpo but that's it.:thumbup: lol...

Amanda are you in our pumpkin comp?.....come ooooon - you know you want to! Lol...dosnt have to be anything special....
It's to lighten the pressure of the testing and cycles...lil bit of harmless fun.

Hmmmm we need an adjudicator tho.....any volunteers.? Lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nat is everything ok?....:flower: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

The scan was confusing i have a yolk sac and the dot at the bottom was flickering shesaid she thought it was the heartbeat but the scan wasnt very clear i only measure 4 weeks 5 days shes not worried but i am. My beta yesterday was 4091 aswell xx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1383048738091.jpg
File size: 216.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## natjenson

Ahhh that's good news nat...I think it was just a lil early maybe...ESP if she said you measuring earlier than you think...which is prob not the case...I recon another scan in 2 weeks will show you all is ABSOLUTLEY fine nat.
Them beta numbers are fantastic too...:happydance:

Are they going to another scan for you nat....before then dating scan?....

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I get another scan next tuesday to see whats happening then, i have thought i might be a day off with ovulation but just one day and then later implantation but i have had my bfp for 2 weeks and 4 days :S xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nat they should measure from lmp...

Great that they are doing another scan next Tuesday...:thumbup: 

How's your mom.? I hope all is ok.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

My lmp was 6 weeks 4 days ago so that really isnt helpful lol and shes ok they took her off sedation this morning but they had to give her valium to calm her down as she panics but they said by the time we can see her they might have had to put her back under so i will see when we get there xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> My lmp was 6 weeks 4 days ago so that really isnt helpful lol and shes ok they took her off sedation this morning but they had to give her valium to calm her down as she panics but they said by the time we can see her they might have had to put her back under so i will see when we get there xxx

Oh I hope it all goes well for her nat.fx for you.

Yep the sonographer- midwifes - doctors and obs will all go with lmp....they only ever change that if it was ivf...bc of actually egg implantation day.
I suppose as time goes on you will see with the scans that your lmp will be more of an obvious assumption bc of baby's growth.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nat I think your scan was just fine, remember at that early fractions of mm make a difference for dating... That flickering means all is well. And your true dating scan at 10-12 weeks should be pretty close to O + 14 days. Mine was off by one day... 

Glad your mom is off the machines and I really hope it stays that way. Keep us updated!


----------



## Nataliieexo

This may be a dumb question but what is the blob at the bottom i was tp busy panicking about being 8 days.off.on the scan to hear everything said lol x


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm not sure what blob you mean... Everything outside of the sac might be an inconsistent shape because its just sound being broadcast into an image...not to worry. And when I click on the pic it rotates so I don't know what's actually 'bottom'


----------



## Nataliieexo

The bottom is were the way the 5 is.


----------



## crazy84

Yay for me, Amanda, and Nat being on the same cycle!!!! Whoop whoop this must mean super good things!! ;) 3 BFPs in the making!!
Hey Talia, hope you are doing well!!
Hey Meg!! Hope you are enjoying Florida!!
Natalie I would say your flicker means good things!!!! I can't wait to hear about next weeks scan!! 
Barb I hope all is well!!
Well the hubs got in earlier than expected!! 2:30am and like a good boy he did what he was told!! Hahahaha so we were able to bd!! Yay!!!!!
Nat I won't be testing this cycle either!! Jk jk jk I ordered some 10miu tests last night...probably start the day they come in the mail because I lack self control in the poas area of my life!! Hahahaha and I still have lots of the 20miu tests!! Yay :):) ok everyone have a fabulous day!! My coffee pot broke so I am just going to try to make it through my morning!! Hehe


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Yay for me, Amanda, and Nat being on the same cycle!!!! Whoop whoop this must mean super good things!! ;) 3 BFPs in the making!!
> Hey Talia, hope you are doing well!!
> Hey Meg!! Hope you are enjoying Florida!!
> Natalie I would say your flicker means good things!!!! I can't wait to hear about next weeks scan!!
> Barb I hope all is well!!
> Well the hubs got in earlier than expected!! 2:30am and like a good boy he did what he was told!! Hahahaha so we were able to bd!! Yay!!!!!
> Nat I won't be testing this cycle either!! Jk jk jk I ordered some 10miu tests last night...probably start the day they come in the mail because I lack self control in the poas area of my life!! Hahahaha and I still have lots of the 20miu tests!! Yay :):) ok everyone have a fabulous day!! My coffee pot broke so I am just going to try to make it through my morning!! Hehe

Yah let's see those BFPs! And make November the month to remember tee hee!


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> The bottom is were the way the 5 is.

Natalie , I thought a flicker was the heartbeat , isn't that a good thing! Don't worry about the dating until you have your later scan / it's not formal until then right. And did she really say she "thought" it was the heartbeat?it doesn't sound like she was worried about anything ?

Also was this a vaginal ultrasound? I am pretty sure my scam next Tuesday is because they said come on a full bladder lol ...


----------



## crazy84

Got another positive today!! Good thing we got it covered in the wee hours this morning. Hahaha
Meg- I love that!! November a month to remember!!! :):)


----------



## Nataliieexo

It was a vaginal scan i had a abdominal scan but only the sac was visible.

My next scan is the same day as yours :) i think its the sac thats measuring behind not the baby tbh x


----------



## natjenson

Nat are you going to do a pumpkin this year this Halloween???post a pic if you doo???we want you in our pumpkin club lol...
Talia...you can't join - your too good at art :rofl: ...lol...you'll beet us all hands down.lol..
Naaa you can if you want...
Meg are you celebrating Halloween in sunny Florida..?
Amanda...you gonna post your pumpkins then..?

All pumpkins welcome.:thumbup:

Well laidies...I am stufftimondo.....I cooked a chicken roast...I am super done in.lol

Tmr I am taking Harry to play school for a Halloween party...he gonna look sooo cute. Dressed up as a pumpkin...

Hope you are all having a good evening :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

I need to get busy on my dang pumpkin!!! Eeeek..... I told my son we would do them after school today!! May have to wait until tonight though because I forgot we have to take my daughter to volleyball practice!! :):)


----------



## crazy84

Bahahahahahahaha ok girls here are my pumpkins!!! Lol definitely not a pumpkin carver!! ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Bahahahahahahaha ok girls here are my pumpkins!!! Lol definitely not a pumpkin carver!! ;)

No wayyyyyyy they are brilliant Ashley! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Uh oh I better get my arse into gear lol...

Come on ladies get your knives out lol...get craving bahahahaha....


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

haha i still have to carve my pumpkin too. i'll post the results!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah you guys are hilarious... I work every night even Halloween night so I don't think I'll be carving... Ill post last years, it was my best ever lol and Nat you're right I might have beat you guys with my pumpkin!! 

Meg, you need a full bladder for all of your ultrasounds even abdo, til a certain point, I think further along does t matter but even at 20 weeks I had to drink til I burst


----------



## Nataliieexo

I need to keep off google its not doing me any good lol gona drive myself demented i'm just trying to understand how my sac measures 4 weeks 5 days but i have a yolk sac and a heartbeat it cant be good. I hope my sac grows really quickly in this next week.


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I need to keep off google its not doing me any good lol gona drive myself demented i'm just trying to understand how my sac measures 4 weeks 5 days but i have a yolk sac and a heartbeat it cant be good. I hope my sac grows really quickly in this next week.

Nat...so iv read that it's actually REALLY Hard to see a heart beat before 6 weeks...so I'd say the fact that the sonographer picked one up measures right with your ticker...:thumbup:

Haha...google NOT friend...careful nat...you certain will drive yourself nuts love.:) 
Chill pills love that what you need haha...
You doing your pumpkin this Halloween?.....are you gonna post it?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Yaye barbs...I CANT WAIT for your pumpkin...I bet it gonna blow this shit right out of the waters...lol...I just have a very good feeling it's going to be real good.:thumbup:

Talia....now now -that's cheating lol....last years won't do tut tut...bahahahaha....naaaa you post your pumpkin from last year I bet it is flaming AWSOME.:thumbup:
Looking forward to seeing it.:) 

Woop woop it's t minus 25 hr and a half till officially Halloween here.:happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Update on my mam she was talking to us tonight with a smaller breathing mask on. Today when i went in she had a massive mask that covered her face on and my gran said we had a scan pic to show her when she was better because we didnt think she could see properly but she asked me to see the pic but the mask was all steamed up so i cut one off and pinned it to the board near her. I heard her say something but i didnt catch it because it was hard to understand with that mask on, but i asked what she said and she said sorry and i said what for she said i wanted to come to the scan :cry: she was upset i could tell she was crying :cry: it was so hard to hold my own tears back :cry: 

Things are looking good the infections still bad so she isnt out of the woods yet but i cant describe how good it was to see her awake i told her she better be awake tomorrow when i go. Its been such a hard week. I think its took a toll on everyone seeing as things seem to be getting a bit better i can take a little extra time to take care of myself, starting tomorrow i need to get eating a little better and get some more water down my neck because i realised today i really dont drink alot of water its mostly tea so i'm gona try up my water intake x


----------



## Nataliieexo

I will be if i have time, last year mine came out crap lol x


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok nat I need ur expertise!!! Doc put me on prednisone , 5 days pk..(5 pills day one, then 4 then 3, uget my drift) along w zithromax(zpac) im 3dpo...is that safe?? I started the antibiotics today but am afraid to start the steroids...wat do I doo??? Bad sinus infection..


----------



## Petzy

I am boycotting Halloween since I'm on holidays but I will enjoy looking at your pictures haha!!

Nat I'm glad you got to chat with you mum today. Really hope the infection clears up ok xx

Did a ton of shopping at the outlets today. They had a maternity store there and even though it's so early the prices are south cheaper than here so I picked up a pair of jeans and a pair of black pants. Two staples .... Figure why not ? Also for a pretty blouse from Jessica Simpson maternity. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok and im gona add to the fact my doc put me on the prednisolone...I really feel like this cycle wrked..I dnt know y..and I cld b nuts..but I feel it in my gut..I dnt know if I shld take them..ugghh any advise?? I dnt have a fertility doc or anything..just my gp..she knows im not on any bc but dont really know im ttc..she did a preg test in office but of course at 3dpo neg..lol (she had to to prescribe any meds) does anyone know how safe it is around the time of implantation?


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh and cm is tacky white, mostly dry and still having mild cramps spread out since o..


----------



## natjenson

Hi Amanda..:) 
Ok so I have done a little reaserch...not an awfull lot out there about it but I did find something...
So I read that some doctors prescribe it to help women with elevated nk (natural killer cells) to help prevent misscarage...so I think it is posible to take during ttc but I can't find anything yet about safe to during actually pregnany....
I have to go out now...taking Harry to play school so when I get home I will reaserch this in more depth for you love...:thumbup: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I just rang up about my scan i have such a bad memory atm i cant remember what was said yesterday, i deffo wasnt told i have a fetal pole in there but i do.

So i measure 4 weeks 5 days gestation....i think that means my sac but i have a yolk sac and fetal pole and the reason i have to have another scan next week is because she isnt 100% sure if she saw the heartbeat, not because my sac measures little which is strange but i'll just go with the flow and wait til then and hope my sac catches up and i have a nice heartbeat even though i am sure we saw the heartbeat yesterday on the fetal pole lol confusing why didnt they measure the fetal pole would that not be easier?? x


----------



## mommaplus05

Well today is cd 4..yay..im movin rt along..lol I have like a whitish copious cm..is that a good sign? Still mild af type cramps but wayyyy to early for those..I know I had early cramps last cycle but that was at towards af and low n behold af started early..lol but this is not real af cramps..just kinda feels the same..lol fx for u nat, and ashley!! So nat u r like 6-7 dpo right? Uggghh I wld sooo b testing probably..haha


----------



## barbikins

Nat, you're holding out to test until later in your cycle right? I know you ordered OPKs & it came with tests....blurg!!!!

Momma, during your period, your CM is not relevant to your fertility cycle. Only during your Ovulation.

I am a POAS-aholic so I did. I peed on an OPK this morning. BWAHAHAH OK I got that out of my system. And it was positive. Yep. LOL. Moving on...........


----------



## OurLilFlu

So trying to save the photo of my pumpkin off of FB I accidentally hit delete instead of save!! I hope I still have the original :( but here's a cropped pic of my nightmare before Christmas pumpkin and a hello kitty witch... :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## barbikins

OurLilFlu said:


> So trying to save the photo of my pumpkin off of FB I accidentally hit delete instead of save!! I hope I still have the original :( but here's a cropped pic of my nightmare before Christmas pumpkin and a hello kitty witch... :D

You're one talented lady! You're very artistic. This is clear!
I want to do smth cool too.


----------



## crazy84

Wow awesome pumpkin!!!!!!! Almost as good as mine!! Banana hahahaha I kid I kid!! That is amazing!!!!!! You are very talented!!! I don't know how you did that! Haha I almost sliced my finger off with my kitchen knife just doing my goofy pumpkin!! That is seriously awesome!!


----------



## crazy84

Barb- a postive opk...... Are you still going to bd just for chance??? I can't wait to see your pumpkin!!!!
Natalie- try not to stress!!! I bet at your next ultrasound everything is clear! It is amazing what a weeks time can do!!!
Meg- when do you head home??
Nat- oh man I would for sure already be testing !! Hahaha such will power!!! But if you have a weak moment and want too, I won't judge you! Hahahahahaha
Amanda- woohoo for 4dpo!!!!!! When will you be testing??? You should order some internet cheapies!!!:):):) I am guessing by your meds that you aren't feeling well....I am sorry!! Being sick sucks!! Get better ASAP!! Oh and are you carving a pumpkin??? :):):) my thumb is still sore from mine!! The stem had sharp tiny pokey things on it and it got me!! Haha
Well lovely ladies I am 1dpo today!! I will begin testing tomorrow!! Jk jk jk I will stick it out until 6/7 dpo!! :):) I have a great feeling for all of us about this cycle!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awe you ladies are sweet... The trick is to thin out the wall you're carving so it's not a knife wielding wrestling match... And if anything skinny breaks, toothpick it back together... Some of it I carved on the table then used toothpicks to place it in the hole... And for the bit they're standing on, just carve away the skin so it glows... Barb def look at some ideas online I'm sure you'll find something really awesome!


----------



## barbikins

crazy84 said:


> Barb- a postive opk...... Are you still going to bd just for chance??? I can't wait to see your pumpkin!!!!
> Natalie- try not to stress!!! I bet at your next ultrasound everything is clear! It is amazing what a weeks time can do!!!
> Meg- when do you head home??
> Nat- oh man I would for sure already be testing !! Hahaha such will power!!! But if you have a weak moment and want too, I won't judge you! Hahahahahaha
> Amanda- woohoo for 4dpo!!!!!! When will you be testing??? You should order some internet cheapies!!!:):):) I am guessing by your meds that you aren't feeling well....I am sorry!! Being sick sucks!! Get better ASAP!! Oh and are you carving a pumpkin??? :):):) my thumb is still sore from mine!! The stem had sharp tiny pokey things on it and it got me!! Haha
> Well lovely ladies I am 1dpo today!! I will begin testing tomorrow!! Jk jk jk I will stick it out until 6/7 dpo!! :):) I have a great feeling for all of us about this cycle!!!

I'm 'technically' 12dpo so I already ovulated LOL
But with blocked tubes, I'm just being silly.
I can only wish it were a misdiagnosis


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok here is my non aryistic work ladies..lmao
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131029_062222.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OurLilFlu

As if! That's really good! Well done!


----------



## crazy84

That is really good Amanda!


----------



## barbikins

very cool :)


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...5dpo here. 
Yes barbs you are totes right...no testing for me this cycle....I may cave once on 10/11 dpo but then it's wait out the ole witch....I am even reluctant to cave on 10 dpo really I don't want to loose my cool.i quite proud of myself this cycle...I done so well so far.

Barbs you say a positive opk on 12dpo???....hmmmm that's odd! Or is it? I dunno 
Do you plan on testing at the end of cycle in hope that they were wrong about diag?....that would be sooo cool if you had a bfp now - 

Amanda that pumpkins kicks ass....it's really good... 
I still haven't managed to get round to more research yet but I hope to by the end of the evening for you.
Hang in there love...I hope your stuffy nose repairs.

Well well well talia....I KNEW IT....you are too good for our comp...haha....your pumpkins are AWSOME indeed.
You know you really should do somthing with your artistic ability so..your just too good to waist.you really could make a bob or two out of it aswell.

Meg...boycott.?...swear word! Lol.....hope your enjoying the last few days of your holibob.
Looking forward to your return. 

Ashley...Yaye your in the tww...
Good girl for trying to hold out till6/7 dpo.....but really..? We all know you are gonna TOTALL cave before then...ESP if Amanda got anything to do with it ..... She a bad/sweet influence lol....

Well....I may have to good news in the making...today my temp dipped to the cover line..like MAJOUR drop...I am praying this is implantation...gawsh it's sooo sprays to let this stuff get you carried away and bam before you know it your in over your head again..but I will remain calm/hopfull and lets just see how this pans out I guess.

Natalie..I'm glad your called the epu again...it's good to get things into oerpsctive again once you have slept on it.
I'm with the rest of the wonderful ladies/dip friends on here...I think it's going to be just fine dear. 
Now you just get some rest ok. and EAT! Naughty ladie...and drink...tea is fine tho ok,..it's fluids so drink drink drink .lol.

So I hope to be back on again later...I am off to start the dinner...we got lasagne tonight...I'm getting board of it now tho. ...I fancy baked potaoe and a cheese salad but what I want and what I get is so off the menu in this mad house...actually come to think of it I NEVER get my desired meals...I get told what they want...bout time I stir things up abit...haha...the boys are in for a shock next week...I am getting a few things in that I LIKE., lol...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg nat!!! Ur got a dip? Below cover? Omg wldnt that b soooo great if u got ur bfp this round..uggghhhh fx for u soooo much...ok, sooo u guys r pretty close w me on talking about personal stuff right??? Well I had something happen last night that I have never ever done before serious...it makes me feel kinda wrong. Lol well, long story short, I woke up at 5 am, having and orgasm...yes, like and actual orgasm and no clue y,, dreaming maybe? But to the point of climax??? Y? Is that normal? How embarrasing to even talk about it but it has never happened before...any advise? Is that normal? Lol my dh (thankfully) was at wrk cuz how awful wld I have felt had he noticed or sumthin..im usually very hard to get to that point...if u get my drift..


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Omg nat!!! Ur got a dip? Below cover? Omg wldnt that b soooo great if u got ur bfp this round..uggghhhh fx for u soooo much...ok, sooo u guys r pretty close w me on talking about personal stuff right??? Well I had something happen last night that I have never ever done before serious...it makes me feel kinda wrong. Lol well, long story short, I woke up at 5 am, having and orgasm...yes, like and actual orgasm and no clue y,, dreaming maybe? But to the point of climax??? Y? Is that normal? How embarrasing to even talk about it but it has never happened before...any advise? Is that normal? Lol my dh (thankfully) was at wrk cuz how awful wld I have felt had he noticed or sumthin..im usually very hard to get to that point...if u get my drift..

:thumbup: lol that sounds like a GOOOOOD dream Amanda...lol...
Maybe you were in a semi (haha get it? Semi?) yeah a semi dimension where you were feeling kind of frisky....:thumbup: and your body just let go.

I often have "frisky" dreams around or just after o day...I recon it's your body linking up with "the right time" natures way of say "hay girl...you need to go get you some!" ......
Haha who knows eh...
Not to worry tho love....enjoy haha...

Yeah my dip...ill post it....the cover line is dotty bc I was sleep deprived so it's say unsure of ov but I defo o'd...lol...

Here's my dip...woop woop....:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 63 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Petzy

Oh Nat good luck I hope that's a really good sign!! Major FX for
You hun xoxo


----------



## natjenson

Ahhh thankyou meg...:) 

Ooooh happy sweetpea week.:) ......my absolute favourate flower...well tulips too lol...

I sure hope the dip does mean somthing but I not hanging on to it.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi Amanda I found this for you...it's a lot to read but it covers everything the drug wants you to know about it....:thumbup:

Do NOT use Prednisolone if:
you are allergic to any ingredient in Prednisolone
you have a systemic fungal infection, a certain type of malaria, inflammation of the optic nerve, or herpes infection of the eye
you are scheduled to have a live or attenuated live vaccination (eg, smallpox)
you are taking mifepristone.
Contact your doctor right away if any of these apply to you.
Some medical conditions may interact with Prednisolone. Tell your doctor or pharmacist if you have any medical conditions, especially if any of the following apply to you:
if you are pregnant, planning to become pregnant, or are breast-feeding
if you are taking any prescription or nonprescription medicine, herbal preparation, or dietary supplement
if you have allergies to medicines, foods, or other substances
if you have a history of heart problems (eg, congestive heart failure), heart attack, high blood pressure, kidney problems, liver problems, diabetes, seizures, an underactive thyroid, adrenal gland problems, fluid retention (eg, swelling of the hands, ankles, or feet), or any mental or mood problems
if you have or have recently had a fungal, bacterial, viral, or other type of infection; herpes infection of the eye; chickenpox; measles; or shingles
if you have HIV infection or tuberculosis (TB) infection, or if you have had ever had a positive TB skin test
if you have any stomach problems (eg, ulcers), intestinal problems (eg, blockage, perforation, or infection; unexplained diarrhea; diverticulitis; ulcerative colitis), recent intestinal surgery, or inflammation of the esophagus
if you have weak bones (eg, osteoporosis) or muscle problems (eg, myasthenia gravis)
if you have had a recent vaccination (eg, smallpox).
Some medicines may interact with Prednisolone. Tell your health care provider if you are taking any other medicines, especially any of the following:
Clarithromycin, cyclosporine, estrogens (eg, estradiol), oral contraceptives (eg, birth control pills), or ketoconazole because they may increase the risk of Prednisolone's side effects
Barbiturates (eg, phenobarbital), carbamazepine, ephedrine, hydantoins (eg, phenytoin), or rifampin because they may decrease Prednisolone's effectiveness
Anticholinesterases (eg, pyridostigmine), aspirin, diuretics (eg, hydrochlorothiazide, furosemide), methotrexate, mifepristone, quinolone antibiotics (eg, ciprofloxacin), ritodrine, or live or attenuated live vaccines because the risk of their side effects may be increased by Prednisolone
Anticoagulants (eg, warfarin), hydantoins (eg, phenytoin), or killed or inactivated vaccines because their effectiveness may be decreased by Prednisolone.
This may not be a complete list of all interactions that may occur. Ask your health care provider if Prednisolone may interact with other medicines that you take. Check with your health care provider before you start, stop, or change the dose of any medicine.
Important safety information:
Avoid alcohol while you are using Prednisolone.
Prednisolone may lower the ability of your body to fight infection. Avoid contact with people who have colds or infections. Tell your doctor if you notice signs of infection like fever, sore throat, rash, or chills.
If you have not had chickenpox, shingles, or measles, avoid contact with anyone who does.
If you are taking Prednisolone regularly over a long period of time, carry an ID card at all times that says you take Prednisolone.
Do not receive a live vaccine (eg, measles, mumps, smallpox) while you are taking Prednisolone. Talk with your doctor before you receive any vaccine.
Tell your doctor or dentist that you take Prednisolone before you receive any medical or dental care, emergency care, or surgery.
Diabetes patients - Prednisolone may affect your blood sugar. Check blood sugar levels closely. Ask your doctor before you change the dose of your diabetes medicine.
Lab tests, including adrenal function tests, may be performed while you use Prednisolone. These tests may be used to monitor your condition or check for side effects. Be sure to keep all doctor and lab appointments.
Caution is advised when using Prednisolone in children; they may be more sensitive to its effects.
Corticosteroids may affect growth rate in children and teenagers in some cases. They may need regular growth checks while they take Prednisolone.

Pregnancy and breast-feeding: If you become pregnant, contact your doctor. You will need to discuss the benefits and risks of using Prednisolone while you are pregnant. Prednisolone is found in breast milk. If you are or will be breast-feeding while you use Prednisolone, check with your doctor. Discuss any possible risks to your baby.
If you are on long-term or high dosage therapy and you suddenly stop taking Prednisolone, you may have withdrawal symptoms, including fever, vomiting, appetite loss, diarrhea, nausea, dizziness, weight loss, weakness, general body discomfort, joint or muscle pain.

I hope this helps Amanda.....it's all I can really find about taking it during ttc or pregancy...
There's quite a lot of conflicting info on this drug...so really I would say go with what your doc advices...
It states a lot about contracting infections and not being able to fight it off as easy whilst on this drug...I think that's the main thing about it ...so really ...in my mind I am thinking it HOPFULLY shouldn't affect implantation.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Had a touch of brown spotting earlier. Trying not to worry. Everything online says its normal so let's hope. It was really light I would call it tan as it was exactly that color. Can't help but worry though ! We've been having a lot of sex so maybe that's it.


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> Had a touch of brown spotting earlier. Trying not to worry. Everything online says its normal so let's hope. It was really light I would call it tan as it was exactly that color. Can't help but worry though ! We've been having a lot of sex so maybe that's it.

Is it around your normal af time??? That happened to me for the first few months while I was preggo during that time!! Don't stress!


----------



## crazy84

Question ladies!! I got my first positive opk on cd 10 got another on cd 11 and negative today with creamy cm...but my cervix still feels open....wth??? When do you count ov from?? First positive???? Would y'all assume I oved? I know you can't really tell unless you temp.....but I don't...so idk


----------



## Petzy

I don't know actually. Maybe. Apparently it could be an irritated cervix - dried old blood coming down. That's most common apparently. Keep checking for more of course lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! Awesome info Nat... Ill just poke my little nose in and say if you're just on the prednisone for a short time chances are its not a super high dose. This medication is often used systemically in high doses for many conditions so its seen as a major immune suppressant at high doses and when used for a long time. So again, go with what your doc advises but lots of that infection susceptibility etc doesn't necessarily apply to you.


----------



## natjenson

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey ladies! Awesome info Nat... Ill just poke my little nose in and say if you're just on the prednisone for a short time chances are its not a super high dose. This medication is often used systemically in high doses for many conditions so its seen as a major immune suppressant at high doses and when used for a long time. So again, go with what your doc advises but lots of that infection susceptibility etc doesn't necessarily apply to you.

Hiya talia...thankyou for that love :) ...
That info I posted is meant for Amanda tho :) :thumbup:

I love that we got a nurse to clear a few things up on here.lol...you are great talia...your going to be a fantastic nurse love.:flower:

:) :) :) xxxx


----------



## natjenson

HAPPY HALLOWEEN LADIES......MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA....

ALL WITCHES ARE BANNED,,!?..lol...

Amanda I woke from A dream this morning that you said af was coming....oooops lol...
Seen as I always reverse my dreams that's good news lol...

Meg...are you ok love.....it's like you said. brown spotting means what ever happened blood wise has already happened and that it's took a while to show....I hear that your cervix is very sensitive and delicate during pregnancy....so I taking a guess it's that....the only other thing it could be is hormonal...
I'm not going to tell you to lay off the sex bc I think it's fab that you and dh are comfortable with doing so...pregnancy can throw up all sorts of problems when it comes to "normal" sex life...so make the most of it.:thumbup:

Barbs...where oh where is your pumpkin lol... 

I really hope everyone has a great night tonight...I'm taking Harry to a lil party up the road...I won't be stopping there long tho bc the kids there are lil buggers and I can just see them tea leafing Harry's sweets and me turning into scary mom haha...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow theres a long list pf y not to take it other that ttc. Lol Iay just hold off. Ill do my antibiotics n see how it goes..if anything I can hold off til af(unless I get that bfp..):) thanks nat!


----------



## natjenson

Omg I just emailed a live tv show about infertility -they are having a special week based on infertility...
I may be on the telly tmr.ahhhhhh ...so scared.lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Haha that wld b kewl nat..u get ur voice oyt there anywho along w getting ur question answered. Harmless and intriguing..lol and u dreamt that I said I got af..boooo how shatty wld that be? Lol this is defo an oddd cycle for me..o pains were more intense on both sides..then mild af type cramps from until until now..the the odd orgasm in my sleep..haha dry cm(kinda scanty actually) comes n goes but when present its copious white and rather thick..my darn nose is still drivin me nutto..ugghhh ill b testing prolly monday..that will b 9 dpo..was gona wait til 10 but monday seems like a good day..good way to start off the wk ehh? Lol how bout u nat? U shld b like 11 on monday will I b testing or u holding out?


----------



## natjenson

:rofl: haha...this is me tonight....I answer the door looking like this....my better self wouldn't you say bahahahaha....

I'm not joking 3kilos of sweets just vanished in less than five minutes...lil bug bugs ...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OurLilFlu

Love it!!!!


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> :rofl: haha...this is me tonight....I answer the door looking like this....my better self wouldn't you say bahahahaha....
> 
> I'm not joking 3kilos of sweets just vanished in less than five minutes...lil bug bugs ...

Lollll you look great! I didnt dress up but my dog did.
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2013-10-31 09_25_50.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## barbikins

Meg as long as you dont have cramps with spotting ive heard its normal. 
Hope you're well xo
pregnancy aint straight forward.


----------



## barbikins

My pumpkin. Not so creative lol.

Heading home. Caught this stupid cold virus. ....
 



Attached Files:







2013-10-31 13.33.03.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nataliieexo

Meg ive spotted every day for nearly 2 weeks it doesnt seem to mean anything but a easily irritated cervix. The day i saw red was the worst i panicked big time now when i see spotting i dont think much of it, i havent really cramped for about a week x


----------



## mommaplus05

Bahahahaha nat I loooove it!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Well everyone postin dress up pics..well here is my youngest. :)
 



Attached Files:







20131030_160804.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## natjenson

Here's my pumpkins lit up...:happydance:

Barbs...WOW....I love your pumpkin...I showed pete...he thinks yours is by far the best...
He came up with a way of judging who's was the best...we all get two votes each to spend...
So my vote has to go to you and Amanda...

Awwwwe your doggy is soooo flipping cute.

Amanda....awe your lo is such a cutey...good looking lil fella too.he gonna break some hearts when he's older.

Do ladies..,who do your two votes go to.????


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Petzy

Hahah I am loving these pictures !!!

And thanks so much for the replies re spotting girls. I feel better now :)

Just got back from a few hours at the beach and lunch. Going to dinner and casino tonight :)

Happy Halloween !!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay ill be watching for all the costume pics! I'm working flu at the mall so hopefully some cute kids come for their shots before their treats! 

It's been crazy listed the house on Tuesday and had 4 showings today, I was up til midnight cleaning and somewhat packing little junk around the house! No rest for the wicked!! 

Love the ' Jack' o lantern barb! Well done! Nat, yours look really great lit up, the one reminds me of Pokemon type characyers


----------



## Nataliieexo

I dont think i will be able to bring myself to have sex again, we did today second time since i got my bfp and now quite a bit pink spotting at least normally its not alot but now theres quite bit its so unsettling but i'll be ok i should think, i am just resting for the rest of the night xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I havent celebrated halloween to much going on, but i have aa good update on my mam i will post it soon after i sort my savory rice need out lol xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Right my update, Yesterday we were given the talk about how if my mam got any worse then it was discussed with her lung specialist of many years and the leading consultant in the intensive care unit that it would be far too dangerous to put her back on life support (i guess because she would become dependent on the ventilator, however i am so oblivious to everything that i actually didnt know you could die when your on a ventilator, i'm not the brightest of people lol) well they said that if she got any worse they didnt think it was fair for her to have to suffer anymore, and yesterday she had such a bad day she was irritated all day and night because she had seriously itchy feet i dont know why maybe the meds caused it? so becoming irritated and anxious etc sent her breathing haywire, there were so many points in the day we had to tell her to slow her breathing down because she was getting all restless and breathing rapidly. Well after the talk about not wanting her to suffer anymore. I got back home and i cried for about 3 hours i just couldnt stop, it took me the whole 3 hours to think positive. I went to see her today and she was sat up with a little oxygen mask on and she turned round and said oh there moving me to the respiratory ward today....so i was left very confused why they gave us that talk yesterday but on the other hand moving to respitory ward she doesnt have all the lines hanging out all over her body, shes on a smaller oxygen mask and sometimes just breathing tubes up her nose. She is going to recieve rehand for the panicing and anxiousness. And she wont be leaving until she is 100% but obviously she is well enough to come out of 24 hour one on one care, It is so hard to believe just 2 days ago she was in a coma, its a big step in the right direction, although they did tell her today that if she had to go in a coma for a 3rd time then she wouldnt make it but we cross that bridge if we get to it, i really hope not, such a relief even though she could still be in hospital for weeks as long as she doesnt have a relapse and end up back there things should be fine xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi nat.:hugs: to you dear...

I really understand what you are going through there...I care for my step dad...well rest bite care mostly but I am also on call too...
When he takes a turn for the worst the doctors have had this same "talk" with me about what they will do if he continues to get worse...
It is not a very nivpce place to be when your in this situation nat...I totally understand that.
All I can advise love is be as strong as you can...I always put a brave face on things when my step dad goes down hill bc I feel he needs to see that "I will be ok" if he has to leave us.
He has got to the point now that if he gets bad again he dosent want any help...and he has ordered the DNR on his records...frightening stuff.and it makes me sooo sad...I also feel soooo guilty when he gets bad that I help to fight to keep him alive as I know how much he suffers...the COPD is a nasty evil disease and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.

Anyway...your mom will DEFO want to see a bright face and strong woman and the peace of mind that she has raised a sensible good woman in you love...she WILL fight if she is not ready ok...this is sooo hard for me to say but I know how sensitive doctors can be at the hospitals when they are trying to prepare us for that awful day we all dread.
Remember to be strong ok and also it's OK to be affraid and it's OK to feel alone and frightend.

You take good care nat and make sure you get some good down time...don't feel guilty if you do either...you'll end up having a break down if you don't take time out love...

I have my fingers majorly crossed for your mom nat and you are in my thoughts and prayers.

:hug: 


Natalie xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

I totally agree w nats advise natalie..these r really tough things that we have to deal with...1yr ago my mom was diagnosed stage 4 small cell..very rapid growing cancer..its a form of lung cancer although it was not in her lungs...she had 18 tumors pressing her throut larynx and neck...she wastwas told she wld only have 4wks max without extensive treatment...she went through many months of chemo and radiation along w a preventative brain radiation..it left her w short term memory loss and several other effects...this was one yr ago...she has been considered in remission now..but even said, they told her with treatment it was likely to return in a yr...well a yr is done and we still pray..I have moved her into my home to watch over her and care for her..its very tough w her and the kids but im glad to have her how ever many days god allows me to...when the time comes (dreaded) Im sure I will b faced w tough minute decisions as well..I am in charge of her wishes as well as all legal and medical decisions for her...we hang and we b strong..for us, and for them...losing a loved one is one of lives nasty tasks as is watching them suffer....ill b praying for her strenght and for yours during this time and future times ok...all u can do is smile when ur with her and "know" that it will b ok..the rest the time, try and get an emotional break, smile and enjoy life and family...go on a nice wkend date w ur hubby and get a breather..


----------



## mommaplus05

Nat and ashley, how r things? Meg hows ur lil bump? Try not to wrry to much about the spotting, u may have a sensitive cervix..maybe just address the doc? W my last pregmancy I had bad cramoing and they found a bleed behind my uterus, gave me quite a scare, docs were expecting expulsion of that old blood from the bleed but somehow my body absorbed it amd took care of the underling issue and I had a healthy pregnancy...As for me, I am 5 dpo soon to b 6 as its pretty late here..lol started having sum odd cramping as I lay here in bed..my cm has returned somewhat, kinda like a thinner ewcm..very odd. Slept last night w no weird dreams..lol breaking out like a darn teenager..nose still flippin stuffy, we had bad weather n storms so town cancelled tricknor treating,(boo)..nat u are goin on wat? 8 dpo...I am gona hold strong until monday for testing(gona do my best) hmmmm I am sooo symptom spotting..lol I am also having headaches the past two days..but anywho..hope all is well and im gona hit the sheets and try to rest w my clogged up nose. Lol..night my friends..


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you both for what you both wrote, i am so sorry you both have to go through health issues with your family also its horrible i'd never wish it on anybody. My mam isnt DNR. Shes getting better which is amazing shes defied the odds a second time. Im hoping to get her to my scan on tuesday, im terriefied of taking her and something being wrong :/ x


----------



## crazy84

Girls our thread is so quiet!! I need someone to pee on a stick.....I am only 3dpo but if I need to I will so we have something to gawk at!!! Bahahahahahaha 
Let see.....what's going on with my body..... My boobies are sore....as always after ov!! The cervix moves so often...but as of now mine is fairly high and actually pretty much feels like the vag wall..... Who knows where it will be in a few hours! Hahaha my cm is creamy....but I have noticed mine always is after ov! So..... No symptoms out of the norm for me....except the way my cervix feels.... But like I said...who knows what it will be like later! Hahaha
Ok.....now someone else chime in....poas.....anything!! Hahahahahaha ok....I will do a test test later to see if these are full of Evaps like all my other batches have been!! Hehehehe


----------



## crazy84

Oh...Nat you looked fabulous last night!! I think I will dress up next year!! :):) my littlest one had a blast trick or treating....my boy was a scary scarecrow...his gma is very into Halloween so her whole yard/house is decorated creepy...my son stood on a hay bale by the porch and scared the crap out of people and my oldest was too cool for it all so she stayed home and handed out candy!! Now.....I just have to hold out a few more weeks to decorate for Christmas!!! I am just as bad with Christmas as with poas! It truly is my favorite holiday!! :):) I can never wait until after thanksgiving to decorate!! Lol


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Girls our thread is so quiet!! I need someone to pee on a stick.....I am only 3dpo but if I need to I will so we have something to gawk at!!! Bahahahahahaha
> Let see.....what's going on with my body..... My boobies are sore....as always after ov!! The cervix moves so often...but as of now mine is fairly high and actually pretty much feels like the vag wall..... Who knows where it will be in a few hours! Hahaha my cm is creamy....but I have noticed mine always is after ov! So..... No symptoms out of the norm for me....except the way my cervix feels.... But like I said...who knows what it will be like later! Hahaha
> Ok.....now someone else chime in....poas.....anything!! Hahahahahaha ok....I will do a test test later to see if these are full of Evaps like all my other batches have been!! Hehehehe

Hhe he love that Ashley...
Ill chime away then...7pdo here...woop dee doooo dah! Lol...

So ok ladies...confession time .....
I had to test this morning...I was almost sick...and when I eventually got over the nausea I had this strange thought lol...." Ooooh I wander" so I tested...
Of course bfn!....
No more testing for me tho...I mean what's the point?...really?.....

No other symptoms going on here either really...
Be right back later...at my moms right now so...I should be again later this evening.2/3/4 hours or so.

Hope your all having a great day.:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Yay I think I finally got a good batch of tests!! I don't see a Crap line on this one anyway I tweak it!! Whoop whoop now I just have to wait a few days to let the real testing begin!!! :):)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommaplus05

Hahaha I looove the testing ladies...soooo I refused to buy any hpt til monday cuz if there here I pee..but I managed to find a single opk that got lost..haha so I peed on it to fulfil the urrge. Here it is..haha is and opk suppose to b this dark at 6dpo??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131101_150848.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh and ashley. I dooo see a crapline on the middle one..lol the one u brought up the reds in..haha


----------



## mommaplus05

Look at the middle test agin ashley ..haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131101_151729.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## crazy84

Amanda I am going to need you to pee on a hpt test immediately!!!! Never seen a opk that dark that far after ov!!!! Do it do it do it!!!!!!! Pretty pretty please!!!


----------



## crazy84

If you see a line I guess I better pee on another one in the morning!!! Bahahahaha these darn tests!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> If you see a line I guess I better pee on another one in the morning!!! Bahahahaha these darn tests!!!!!!!!!!

Bahahaha ashley...I cant peee on an hpt cuz I dnt have any!!! Boooooo haha


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> If you see a line I guess I better pee on another one in the morning!!! Bahahahaha these darn tests!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bahahaha ashley...I cant peee on an hpt cuz I dnt have any!!! Boooooo hahaClick to expand...

You are killing me here!!!!!!! That opk has me sooooooo wondering!!! That line is DARK


----------



## Petzy

Hey girls. Hate to post and run but packing up and getting ready to leave tomorrow ! Heading back to the great white north lol 

Kind of upset here but trying not to be. Brown spotting again today and it's increased. Heavier at times but no red/pink or clotting. Really hoping it's ok. I'm so anxious now despite everything I've read. ....


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> If you see a line I guess I better pee on another one in the morning!!! Bahahahaha these darn tests!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bahahaha ashley...I cant peee on an hpt cuz I dnt have any!!! Boooooo hahaClick to expand...
> 
> You are killing me here!!!!!!! That opk has me sooooooo wondering!!! That line is DARKClick to expand...

Ive never taken and opk after o so I have noooo clue wat there suppose to look like as far as darkness so I have nuttin to compare it to..


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> Hey girls. Hate to post and run but packing up and getting ready to leave tomorrow ! Heading back to the great white north lol
> 
> Kind of upset here but trying not to be. Brown spotting again today and it's increased. Heavier at times but no red/pink or clotting. Really hoping it's ok. I'm so anxious now despite everything I've read. ....

Oh meg I am sorry!! That would stress me out to no end.....however....brown blood is old blood!! So maybe your body is just getting it all out!!! You go to the doc on Tuesday right??


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> If you see a line I guess I better pee on another one in the morning!!! Bahahahaha these darn tests!!!!!!!!!!

Bahahaha ashley...I cant peee on an hpt cuz I dnt have any!!! Boooooo haha


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> If you see a line I guess I better pee on another one in the morning!!! Bahahahaha these darn tests!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bahahaha ashley...I cant peee on an hpt cuz I dnt have any!!! Boooooo hahaClick to expand...
> 
> You are killing me here!!!!!!! That opk has me sooooooo wondering!!! That line is DARKClick to expand...
> 
> Ive never taken and opk after o so I have noooo clue wat there suppose to look like as far as darkness so I have nuttin to compare it to..Click to expand...

I mean I know that lines can maybe show up the whole time....but that dark.....never seen it!!!!! When can you get a test?????? Hahahaha you know I will be on pins and needles until you post one for me!!


----------



## barbikins

Oh Meg hun I wish you didnt have to stress. 
Your ultrasound is on yuesday right?

Lots of blood goes to the cervix so it's possible that there is some irritation. You guys been dtd right?


----------



## barbikins

Meg I meant Tuesday. Hah.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Oh Meg hun I wish you didnt have to stress.
> Your ultrasound is on yuesday right?
> 
> Lots of blood goes to the cervix so it's possible that there is some irritation. You guys been dtd right?


Yes I am going on Tuesday. What I am reading online says it's usually old blood or bleeding from cervix which is common. And yes BD can do that and we have been BDing almost every day. So who knows. It was just heavier than I expected but not too bad really I guess. I don't have any cramps with it so I guess so far so good. Just praying it doesn't turn red but i have no control over this I guess. Really hoping nothing happens between now and Tuesday. 

I'll be home tomorrow around 2pm. Just want to be In canada with out health care lol

Going to pick up some panty liners at Walmart tonight just in case.


----------



## barbikins

Meg I understand your fears. I would be on eggshells too. It seems very normal without cramps. I feel like you're OK. Id you're DTD every day your cervix is likely irritated. Btw way to go every day lol.
Are you having any new preggo symptoms?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg I understand your fears. I would be on eggshells too. It seems very normal without cramps. I feel like you're OK. Id you're DTD every day your cervix is likely irritated. Btw way to go every day lol.
> Are you having any new preggo symptoms?

Nothing new not really. Still cramping daily on and off but nothing severe and boobs are pretty sore when I wake up. Funny tummy at times but I wouldn't call it MS. I'm lucky so far. 

There's not a LOT coming out but when i put a tissue up there it's pretty dark. Nothing I can do but wait and see I guess.


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohhh megs I srry things r bein tough. I b prayin for ya..b on edge til u go to doc tues..how far along r u now? I agree w barb that I may b just irritation...maybe hold off on dtd til tues?


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> If you see a line I guess I better pee on another one in the morning!!! Bahahahaha these darn tests!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bahahaha ashley...I cant peee on an hpt cuz I dnt have any!!! Boooooo hahaClick to expand...
> 
> You are killing me here!!!!!!! That opk has me sooooooo wondering!!! That line is DARKClick to expand...
> 
> Ive never taken and opk after o so I have noooo clue wat there suppose to look like as far as darkness so I have nuttin to compare it to..Click to expand...
> 
> I mean I know that lines can maybe show up the whole time....but that dark.....never seen it!!!!! When can you get a test?????? Hahahaha you know I will be on pins and needles until you post one for me!!Click to expand...

U shld do sum ckin and see wat u can find out for me!!! See if its comin to have one that dark..u know and still b bfn..


----------



## barbikins

Lol Nat you caved...ahhhhhh
Wait until at least 11dpo!!
FX


----------



## Nataliieexo

Meg dont worry about the spotting you probably irritated your cervix and it probably seems like more because it will be mixed in with yours and oh fluids i found that yesterday. The woman i was examined by said you only need to worry if its red, clotty or fills a pad in a hour. Although i still get a little worried when its pink because in certain light it looks red so i shine my flashlight on my phone on it lmao i'm wierd x


----------



## crazy84

Amanda- if it gets darker it could mean pregnancy! I googled it and lots of answers were from the baby and bump forum!! I say get to town tomorrow and give me something to obsess about!! Pretty please! Hahaha the thread was so quiet today I could hardly stand it!! Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

This thread has been super quiet..lol I dbt I can get any hpts tomorrow cuz the dh will b home and he wants us to spend the day in the woods huntin..:( it prolly wnt b til monday til I cld possibly get one. It blows!!! I dnt evenbhave any more opks..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Im cramping slightly..not quite af type but not o type either. Lol cm has been very abundant today(hoping its not the start if nasty yeast inf. Cuz of the antibiotics im on)..but more light slippery and white..kinda high sex drive and another damn headache. I am also feeling slighty nauseaus this evening. Maybe antibiotics but feels like ms. Lol I dnt know..lol I am feeling very optimistic this round. Whats ur psychic opinion nat???? U gettin any vibes this round for me? Bfp or bfn?? Im sooo bored and monday cant come quick enuf. I will b 10dpo then so will surely get a bfp seein I am sure when I oed this round and have the opk to prove it. Haha along w the terrible terrible pain.


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh and not to mention, my first sign w all my pregnancies was cramping..and that is exactly wat this feels like no joke..


----------



## Petzy

Well it's darker and a tint of red. Not good.


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> Well it's darker and a tint of red. Not good.

Oh no meg.. hang in there...dwn here I wld go to er and they ring the gyn on call...is that an option for u? At least put ur mind at ease and get some answers? I feel if its increasing maybe u shld go n get it cked out..maybe low progestrone which is fairly easy to diagnose and fix..r u RH-? Im still holding hope thats its nothing serious but it wld ease ur mind and stress level if u just get it checked..tuesday is still a bit to wait..


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Well it's darker and a tint of red. Not good.
> 
> Oh no meg.. hang in there...dwn here I wld go to er and they ring the gyn on call...is that an option for u? At least put ur mind at ease and get some answers? I feel if its increasing maybe u shld go n get it cked out..maybe low progestrone which is fairly easy to diagnose and fix..r u RH-? Im still holding hope thats its nothing serious but it wld ease ur mind and stress level if u just get it checked..tuesday is still a bit to wait..Click to expand...

It's not an option because I'm in the states. I will be home tomorrow in Canada but I will just wait till Tuesday if something doesn't happen before then. Nothing I can do if it ends up being a MC


----------



## Petzy

If I had low progesterone wouldn't they have seen that in my bloodwork?


----------



## mommaplus05

If they checked ur progesterone then yeah they prolly wld have seen that...try n hang in there...srry this is goin on..expecially while ur away..im sure u are stressed..:( I b sending some fx ur way and hoping its nothing...I am sooo not the person to ask about bleeding..I never bled w any pregnancies or had any spotting w my miscarriage..I literally woke to gushing. There was no warning...but I do know that there r soooo many reasons woman may bleed or spot during pregnancy that is considered harmless .everyone is soo different. I know my sis spotted through her entire pregnancy and it turned out to b because of a low lying placenta which was not harmful and ass the uterus expanded it fixed itself. And my mom had was docs said was a miscarriage cuz she started bleeding heavily around 8-9 wks. One wk after the bleesing she went into doc cuz she said she still felt prego and insisted and ultrasound. Low and behold there I was..lol so she miscarried my twin...the list can go on and on...so dnt lose hope lady, unless u begin heavy bright bleeding w clots then try n relax, kick ur feet up and try not to stress...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ha ladies! Saying its quiet and you guys fill 4 pages! 

Meg try not to worry about the spotting. I never had brown spotting, just pink and red and here I am at v-day!! 

That super positive opk seems VERY promising!

AFM I've been quiet because I've been super busy with work and our current hour was listed on tues, yesterday we had 4 showings so I had to pack some things tidy and clean til midnight! But it paid off because the house sold, officially as of this afternoon!! Possession is jan, so we're not super rushed. I finished building all the cabinets for the kitchen and flooring is almost ready to be installed! Weee! Progress!!


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies ...hate to post and run but I can't just bypass megs post last night.....

Meg Hun...honest advice here....serious ok...:flower: 
You really need to get to your local early pregnancy center as soon as you get home...
I am praying it's nothing as I am sure you are too.as a friend I want to point out that worrying will only create the wrong sort of hormones in your body and will make your situation even worse.

Ok so I also read another ladies blog and she had this exact thing happen and she was diagnosed with a Sacrionic bleed at 7wks...it's somthingt to do with the placenta lying low...
She is now 22 wks and mom and baby is doing very well.
I have a suspicion you may need some close monitoring....could you contact your private clinc?....surley they will request you to come in for a scan.
Meg LOTS of rest is key!....really important!
Keep your fluids up too...
Google will not help here meg....only the professionals can...

And also there is sometimes NO EXPLANATION to your situation too...
I am praying REAL hard here ...I'm so worried for you too.
Promise you will get checked meg?

Ladies I will be back shortly ok....I have a poorly boy again....been up and down most of the night too.:( ....I am sooo tired.:( 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies...

Well I am sooo tired today...been up and down with lo most of the night...his asthma has been acting up again and it's been a case of ventilating him often and keeping him relaxed.
Not to mention the countless times I reapplied the fix rub and carvol.
I am almost certain he is having an allergic reactions to something he has eaten...need to keep a chart of what he is eating today and keep a very close eye on him.

So anyways...
8dpo here...not much to report...apart from lots of tugging a Nd pulling in the uterine area...I had one of them "show stopping" pains yesterday...very very sharp sudden pains...ugh not nice and I hate that when it happens I front of people...
Pete also thinks I have pregnant nipples lol...wth...
I asked him what makes you think that and how can you tell and he said " trust me- men are EXPERTS in these matters" ...lol...ok what ev!...

Amanda...wowzers your opk!....yep- you need to test girl.lol...:thumbup: 
Ashley...I couldn't see nothing on your tests yesterday...so glad your batch isn't the kind where I would flip out if they were mine lol

Talia...so glad yur house is coming together nicely now..I sure hope you manage to settle before the next holidays..
I can just imagine you sat with your bump all cosy with your deckys up sat by the tree carefully are artistically wrapping your pressies ready for Xmas.lol...nice image eh.lol
Talking of bump...are you getting the full on movements and rolling yet....are you feeling more connected yet love...

Barbs Yaye ...I love to see you back on here again...:) 
Yes ! I tested...:dohh: 
A moment of weakness I suppose.lol...
No more testing for me tho...I was kind of pissed of for about an hour after the bfn yesterday but I soon realised "this is why I don't test no more" lol

I wanted to test again this morning but talked myself out of it.besides the gp fact I only stashed one of my tests anyways...the rest are hidden away from me hehehe...
So how are you holding up...did you say you had your apt on the 30th?....not long to go now barbs.:thumbup:

We have fireworks/bonfire night here on Tuesday...crazy noisy night lol...anyone else have this too?......waist of money in my eyes lol..but also nice where I live...I just stand at my window and I can practically see most of Plymouth so I watch everybody else's lol...tight ass bitch or what haha..
I refuse to watch money burn...bc that's what it is ...I mean....£35 for one small firework that lasts litterally less that 30 seconds...pha!....no way...not setting my money on fire haha...ill just watch everybody else do it instead lol...

Nat...how's things coming along with your mom.....do you think she will be able to make it to your scan on teusady?...I hope so love.:) 

Meg...I sure hope everything is ok...try not to be down ok...please ring through to your clinic as soon as you get home.,,don't leave it till teusady.there maybe something that needs looking at or treating /something simple you know.
Big hugs to you meg :hug: 

Well ladies I have lots and lots to do today so I will keep checking in when I can....Ashley did you test again today lol?


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi all. At the airport. Taking off in an hour or so. 

Well it's not any heavier. Still dark brown and a little stringy. Tmi. 

No cramping really so maybe it's normal spotting but I feel like it could turn to red blood at any minute. I'll just wait it out. 

Nat we don't have an early pregnancy centre and I don't think this warrants going to emergency. I'll just see what happens


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hi all. At the airport. Taking off in an hour or so.
> 
> Well it's not any heavier. Still dark brown and a little stringy. Tmi.
> 
> No cramping really so maybe it's normal spotting but I feel like it could turn to red blood at any minute. I'll just wait it out.
> 
> Nat we don't have an early pregnancy centre and I don't think this warrants going to emergency. I'll just see what happens

Ok meg...I let you decide on your gut feeling...but what about passing your info to your clinic...maybe they could help.:) 

Stringy you say...ohhhhhh now this could be a really simple thing then meg....if this is happening around when you would have expected your af then maybe your having a small light period...this happens SOOOOO much to women it's not unheard of....my mom had her afs all the way through my brother...

Good luck meg...I didn't mean to worry you...I would just really hate for bad shit to happen to you again meg - the thought of it makes me sooo sad.

Are you cramping at all meg....?....if so I would mention this at your apt on Tuesday ok.:) 


Take care love.:flower:
Miss you.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat
Hah ya I always felt angry too. Not worth it eh?!

Im going to see my RE in the next few weeks to get IVF hatd costs and to get my protocol. 
Then surgery next month!


----------



## barbikins

Meg I think you're ok. You have your Appointment soon. 
Id suggest you refrain from sex and just take it easy until Tuesday xo
Have a good flight!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Hope u have a nice flight meg. I know u dnt feel u need to go to e.r. but I wld go just to ck on things...it really cant hurt and any bleeding in pregnancy is cause to b checked..ashley, u testin this am? Haha someone has to cuz I dnt have any..haha I am 7dpo here!! Almost testing time!!! Come on monday!! O and I obviously cant count..lol monday will b 9 dpo..haha but that wrks for me cuz im still gona start testing then!! Lol just aint decided if im gona start w cheapies or straight to frer


----------



## crazy84

Hello ladies!!! :):) I took my test again today.... This time both kinds and my green tests do have a nasty line! Eh..... I guess I might as well just poas every day now!! Hahaha I know I know it is irritating probably to y'all....but heck....the thread is about poas aholics!! So I might as well!!! :):) 
Amanda do you see a line on the blue test again???? I am hoping not!! Hahaha I want these tests to be reliable!!
The green is hard to see in the pic but it is there in real life.....and no, it's not anything to be happy about....hahaha but at least I know how these tests will react!! :)
Yes I believe I will make a collage for every day and keep a record!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crazy84

Dang it!!! Here it is dry!! :/:/:/
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Meg I think you're ok. You have your Appointment soon.
> Id suggest you refrain from sex and just take it easy until Tuesday xo
> Have a good flight!!

Hiya meg....wishing you a safe journey home love.:thumbup:
Ok so I just re read my post to you this morning and I realise I must have made it sound urgent..this really wasn't my intention love.
I panicked alittle when I saw your post from last night and I thought to myself...oh no this has been going for few days now I think she should get it checked out..
Not that I disagree with everyone else's advice I just worried bc this is how my mc started at 9 weeks...slow to start and then bam the red came...coupled with cramping...I'm not saying at all that this is happening to you- I just know that if it was me I would be really panicking ....
I would really hate for this to happen to you again.:(

When you do get checked out they may want to see if your cervix is closed or not...if it open this may be the cause of your spotting...alot of pregancys go like this...

In my heart of hearts meg I think it has something to do with your "regulars".... I think it's your body throwing everything out to protect you and baby...
In most cases your body can absorb this too.so it's perfectly safe and so e doctors think it is no cause for concern.

I'm sorry if I made everything sound so urgent earlier love I really didn't want to add to your worry .

Hope you get home safely and I hope you don't find it too cold lol...take care Hun and get some rest...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Dang it!!! Here it is dry!! :/:/:/

Oh lol....Ashley....you must have a high natural hgc level...idk lol...
I think the highest it can be NO PREGGO is 5 ...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Dang it!!! Here it is dry!! :/:/:/
> 
> Oh lol....Ashley....you must have a high natural hgc level...idk lol...
> I think the highest it can be NO PREGGO is 5 ...
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Or I just order the crappiest tests ever!!! Hahahaha


----------



## mommaplus05

I wld have to agree w nat meg. I wld have to say I was concerned when u said it was dark and stringy.. that is what concerns me. I too dnt wana upset u but I doo think its worth gettin check soon.


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Dang it!!! Here it is dry!! :/:/:/
> 
> Oh lol....Ashley....you must have a high natural hgc level...idk lol...
> I think the highest it can be NO PREGGO is 5 ...
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Or I just order the crappiest tests ever!!! HahahahaClick to expand...

I dnt think I see as much pink today as I did yesterday...soooo keeeeep peein lol.. I cant wait to see..


----------



## Nataliieexo

Meg i'd get checked out if you can i didnt enjoy it because they swabbed my cervix and my god it hurt i thought any harder and they would have opened it but it was so worth knowing the problem and it was nice and closed xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat shes doing really good if she keeps it up she could be out next week :) you wouldnt think the woman was on life support with little hope of surviving a few days ago.

I'm having debates with myself constantly about my scan tuesday i want to take my mam but i'm so scared my sac wont have grown or something and i dont want to stress her out. I know i am probably over reacting but its scarier than i thought it would be. I barely ever have cramps now xx


----------



## natjenson

Omg such a bad back.:( I haven't even done anything strenuous.

That's good news about yur mom nat...I hope all goes well for her so she can make it to the scan...don't be worrying love...it's going to be ok.:) 

Amanda...tut tut...you almost made me throw a massive wobbler to get my tests back...I even did a sneaky look around to see if I could find them...lol....

But NOPE....I must remain a good girl bahaha....I can do this...lol...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks nat i hope so. I'm wondering if alot of my spotting is caused by all this extra water drinking and needing a wee all the time but not being able to get there quick and it causes a bit of pain so wonder if that causes a bit of spotting? I've been peeing every 10-30mins mostly 10mins so you can imagine if i cant get straight to a toilet xx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Thanks nat i hope so. I'm wondering if alot of my spotting is caused by all this extra water drinking and needing a wee all the time but not being able to get there quick and it causes a bit of pain so wonder if that causes a bit of spotting? I've been peeing every 10-30mins mostly 10mins so you can imagine if i cant get straight to a toilet xx

Sounds to me like the "fullness" is pressing on your bladder...there are a few exercises nat that can help here but it will take a couple of weeks for the full affect to be felt....pelvic floor exercise is a really good one too...( ooooh and remember to do this throught your entire pregnacy) else you will be Peeing your pants on a regular basis if you don't lol...
As soo as you have babba do it too...so so good for getting uterus back in shape and in place and so so good for tummy muscles too.

I'm not so sure if your constant trips to the loo are anything to do with the spotting nat but maybe you should bring this up at the scan on teusday...they may refere you to the obstetric...exellent for picking up anything early they are.

Good luck nat ok...looking forward to seeing how it all went.:thumbup: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hay Amanda -Ashley ...wanna have a play around??? 
I found this experiment online...
Put 2 oz of pee into a tall glass or jar...
Add the same amount of bleach ...and sit back and watch...
If it fizzes like crazy and the foam almost tips out of the container. You are likey pg...if it only fizzes a little your most like not pg...or too early to tell lol...
Wanna try it.
Sod it I am....bahahaha....
I suppose it will be fun I guess....it should for fill my need to test lol....

If you try it tell me what happens...:) 


:) :) :) xxx.


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls. Flow is heavier and has turned to blood. Quite sure this is it sadly. I will call clinic tomorrow morning but I don't have much reason to think I am an anomaly here. Need to process this. Back later.


----------



## natjenson

Ok lol so I tryed it...and oh caught me in the act...lol....
He said "what the fuck are you doing- are you actually going to drink that.?"
Bahahaha....

Two seconds later he throws a test at me...here he says I can't let you stoop to such desperation lol...test woman! Your doing my head in! Lol...
So I DIDNT pee on it...I stuck in the bleach/pee....lol...

And look what it did...

Well it was fun I suppose...lol...
:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hi girls. Flow is heavier and has turned to blood. Quite sure this is it sadly. I will call clinic tomorrow morning but I don't have much reason to think I am an anomaly here. Need to process this. Back later.

Ohhh meg :( ....:hug: big hugs to you love....
It may not be the worst your thinking tho Hun...wait untill yo
U see them tmr and hope for the best Hun...

Oh this sux BIG TIME. I'm very sad for you right now.:(
Hang in there meg...we all loves you sooo much we are here for you ok.:flower:

Email or pm if you want to ok. :hugs:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat I'm going to PM you now xx


----------



## crazy84

Nat as soon as I get home tonight I am doing it!!!! Woo hoo
Meg I am so sorry. I am praying and crossing fingers!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ahh no im sorry meg i hope it isnt what you think it is, fingers crosses you can get seen to asap xx


----------



## Petzy

Thanks girls. Taking it hour by hour here.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Do you have any clotting or filling a pad sorry about the 20 questions x


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Do you have any clotting or filling a pad sorry about the 20 questions x

It's stringy so I guess that's light clotting. Very dark brown and red tinged. Cramps are getting worse though. It feels like a bad AF right now. Going to grab heating pad. I'm just wearing a panty liner right now. Should get some big pads I guess.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sorry to hear about your spotting getting heavier... Still holding out hope over here. Nat was right re: the extra spotting around when AF would be due... It's still mostly brown so that's good. Hope it stops and you get that scan even a day sooner for reassurance. I'm pulling for ya, hang in there


----------



## natjenson

A prayer for a friend...my strength I wish to lend..
My heart I intend to share...to show her that I care...
To wish her all the best...my friendship needs no test...
My thoughts are with her now...to be there -this i vow...
A woman I adore...a friend who's given more...
My hand I hold out to hold ...the journey to behold...
A friend who pulled me from my lows...I'm crossing my fingers and my toes...
I promise to help you through this...untill you find your true bliss....

This is for you the lovely meg...I hope you are ok love...:hugs:
You take things easy tonight ok....
Good luck for tmr.:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> A prayer for a friend...my strength I wish to lend..
> My heart I intend to share...to show her that I care...
> To wish her all the best...my friendship needs no test...
> My thoughts are with her now...to be there -this i vow...
> A woman I adore...a friend who's given more...
> My hand I hold out to hold ...the journey to behold...
> A friend who pulled me from my lows...I'm crossing my fingers and my toes...
> I promise to help you through this...untill you find your true bliss....
> 
> This is for you the lovely meg...I hope you are ok love...:hugs:
> You take things easy tonight ok....
> Good luck for tmr.:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Thanks so much Nat xx


----------



## Petzy

Thanks everyone. But cramps are horrible now and consistent bright red blood every bathroom trip. It's done. I'm keeled over here. Really hoping it doesn't take long to finish at 6+6....


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Thanks everyone. But cramps are horrible now and consistent bright red blood every bathroom trip. It's done. I'm keeled over here. Really hoping it doesn't take long to finish at 6+6....

:cry: oh meg it sounds like it's happening...hopefully it won't drag out and this happens as fast as you want it too...
It sounds as tho it won't be long :( ....
When this was happening to me the cramping intensifying was the highth of it all before it happend.
Get some meds down you love and try to lay still when they kick in...find your comfy position and rest.
Be as still as you can ok...it helps...

:cry: I hate this is happening to you. :( 

:hug: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well ladies I am off to bed now...
I'm gutted. So sad.:( 
I will be on first thing in the morning.


Meg I hope you get through the night love :hugs:
Make sure you get some rest ok...I'm so so sorry :( xoxoxo

Night night ladies


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohhh no med...im gutted for u rt now..im prayin if this is it that it happens quicky. I know with my miscarriage I lost baby then ovulated 3 wks later and then got preg w my daughter..try to hang in there..im soooo srry this is goin on w u..my heart is aching for u..


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Ohhh no med...im gutted for u rt now..im prayin if this is it that it happens quicky. I know with my miscarriage I lost baby then ovulated 3 wks later and then got preg w my daughter..try to hang in there..im soooo srry this is goin on w u..my heart is aching for u..

Thanks very much Amanda. That is positive to hear that you got pregnant so quickly with your daughter after miscarriage. I'm hoping for a good story like that too. And I'm sorry for your loss. It's crazy what we go through, isn't it? I will be okay. I will pick myself back up and keep going. Thank you ladies. Night.


----------



## mommaplus05

Stay hopefull meg. I miscarryed at over 9wks...dnc followed and yes I never got a period afterwards cuz I fell pregnant right away. My stepdad told me not to b sad about the miscarriage..said it was gods way of helping me. Said there may have been something seriously wrong w the fetus and god wld ensure things went the way they shld. And sure enuf..I was pregnabtbstraight away w my only daughter and she was very healthy and had no probs...


----------



## mommaplus05

Ur in my night prayers meg..


----------



## natjenson

Oh shit...I was about to bid you all a good morning and I felt a huge gush from my nose...one mother effing nose bleed came over me...I haven't had one of these for nearly 5 yrs...
I feel kind of wierd now too.

So I'll try again..l.morning ladies...
Had a bad night last night thinking about meg..I feel so bad for her.:( 
Soooo faking unfair.

So how is everyone?...
9dpo here...oh left a test in the bathroom with a note for me this morning...test...stop trying to be strong...your juggling too much sweetheart...I worry for you...
Test and you got me and Harry if it's negative.i love you.
Awweeeee so sweet eh.
So how on earth could I resist ?...I tested ....bfn.
Not to worry tho...plenty of time yet...or not..lim not to bothered this cycle. Well I am but I'm used to it now...I don't expect anything anymore.

Meg I hope it goes ok with your phone threw at the clinic love...thinking of you dear.:hug:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Stay hopefull meg. I miscarryed at over 9wks...dnc followed and yes I never got a period afterwards cuz I fell pregnant right away. My stepdad told me not to b sad about the miscarriage..said it was gods way of helping me. Said there may have been something seriously wrong w the fetus and god wld ensure things went the way they shld. And sure enuf..I was pregnabtbstraight away w my only daughter and she was very healthy and had no probs...

Thanks momma. I am not religious but I appreciate the message and I agree. There was obviously something wrong somewhere. I'm so sorry you went through this at 9 weeks. If there's anything in glad for its that I didn't go through an ultrasound yet and it's still pretty early. First chane the hurt unfortunately. Wish it did. Going back to bed. Check in soon xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hope your ok today meg xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hugs times a million meg. Everyone is here for you. Keep us updated and take care of yourself. I can't imagine what you're going through. :( :hugs:

Nat, that note was really sweet, you've got a keeper there! Sorry about the bfn.


----------



## crazy84

Nat that was so sweet of OH!!!!!! :):) sorry about the bfn!! I will post mine shortly! Bahaha of course they are at only 5dpo!! ;) 

Meg I am just so sorry.


----------



## crazy84

Alright girls...here are my lovely tests! ;) I have been having cramps/twinges...that kinda hurt every once in a while.....I may just be paying super close attention to my body....my boobs are crazy sore/ but they always always are after ovulation....I have been having the craziest most vivid dreams.....like seriously crazy!!! Not sweet baby dreams...but like I better watch my back dreams! Haha I am so gangsta in my dreams! Lol ;) ok have a beautiful day my friends!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommaplus05

So good mornin ladies...meg I hope things r ok this am.. ashley, hahaha u been woman..ur my inspiration! Lol lovin it...:))) ur so cute and bubbly and laid back u truly make the tww so relaxed and u really keep my spirits up...u noticably lack the disappointment then attacks us all and I soooo envy ur strenght and persistance.. loooove it!!! And nat, omg omg...u have the sweetest dh ever! That is soooo amazing..:) keeper for sure!! Ohhh and my dh said yesterday that he found my opk stash from this cycle. Omg!!! Bahaha..he was surely snoopin to find them haha..I did not tell him I was using them!! Sooo embarrassed...he didnt say much though..I am 8 dpo today and still havent tested!! Yay for me. Wowowowow...im amazed at myself really..lol bit I will b tomorrow..:) soon as dh goes to wrk im takin a ride to town to buy sum frer and cheapies lol


----------



## Petzy

Hey. I just called The clinic. The nurse said with cramping it may be but that women do have bleeding that turns out to be normal. They can't scan me today but they could tomorrow. So I just kept my Tuesday appt and she said to call back if the bleeding increases. Said don't use a heating pad or Advil. I told her I did yesterday for a bit and one pill she said that was ok but just stick to Tylenol for now until scan. So I'll just see how it goes till Tuesday but I'm pretty confident here.


----------



## barbikins

Oh Meg I feel so sick reading your post. 
I am so so sorry hun. I just cant believe it.
are you going to the clinic tomorrow to make sure its a MC?
Stupid question but how are you?!
Im in disbelief. 
Im starting to wonder if your progesterone isn't getting high enough. The best thing about being with the ckinic is they will take very good care of you and you can get your tests done to see whats going on.

Just awful. Im gutted for you. 

Afm I am still sick and my aunt passed away this weekend. What a sad weekwnd.


----------



## barbikins

I just saw you're waiting foe your Tuesday scan.
I cross my fingers for you.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Oh Meg I feel so sick reading your post.
> I am so so sorry hun. I just cant believe it.
> are you going to the clinic tomorrow to make sure its a MC?
> Stupid question but how are you?!
> Im in disbelief.
> Im starting to wonder if your progesterone isn't getting high enough. The best thing about being with the ckinic is they will take very good care of you and you can get your tests done to see whats going on.
> 
> Just awful. Im gutted for you.
> 
> Afm I am still sick and my aunt passed away this weekend. What a sad weekwnd.

Barb I am so sorry for your loss. Was this unexpected? Not that it makes it less sad of course. Sorry you are sick too. it's the season I suppose. 

Thanks for your message. I am in disbelief too. It's just shitty. So shitty!!! I don't have any expectation for Tuesday other than next steps. Id
Go tomorrow but it's my first day back to work in two weeks it would look really bad. And if it's MC what difference does a day make.


----------



## barbikins

I understand what you're saying.
And its just not fair. I know how crushing a MC is and im just so sorry this is happening.
Are you cramping badly?!
Keep me posted. 

My aunt was dying of Cancer.
It hit close to home as my mom has cancer too.
And I am pained for my cousins loss.
Cancer is horrible.


----------



## crazy84

Amanda that was so sweet!!!! Made my day!!! Thank you so much!!! How are you liking the time change?? I still got up super early....was going to make it to church.... But my littlest isn't feeling it...so I suppose I will catch a service online!! Ahhhh the wonderful world of technology!!!! Geez I am just testing away for you and Nat!! I can't hardly wait for you guys to start testing!!
Ok...I am the worlds worst!! I am seriously considering going to buy my Christmas tree today!! What this early?! You say!!! Haha well heck look how early I poas!! Might as well!!! Lol I will try to hold back!! Luckily the closet walmart is 30miles one way and my daughter has volleyball practice in a town 15miles the other way!! Lol might be too much gas!! :) ok have a fab day


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Oh Meg I feel so sick reading your post.
> I am so so sorry hun. I just cant believe it.
> are you going to the clinic tomorrow to make sure its a MC?
> Stupid question but how are you?!
> Im in disbelief.
> Im starting to wonder if your progesterone isn't getting high enough. The best thing about being with the ckinic is they will take very good care of you and you can get your tests done to see whats going on.
> 
> Just awful. Im gutted for you.
> 
> Afm I am still sick and my aunt passed away this weekend. What a sad weekwnd.

Oh barbs I am so sorry for your loss too.:( 
What a shitty weekend this is turning out to be eh.:(
I'm sorry to hear about your mom and the cancer too ...that must be really hard for you love.:hugs:

Natalie xoxo


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hey. I just called The clinic. The nurse said with cramping it may be but that women do have bleeding that turns out to be normal. They can't scan me today but they could tomorrow. So I just kept my Tuesday appt and she said to call back if the bleeding increases. Said don't use a heating pad or Advil. I told her I did yesterday for a bit and one pill she said that was ok but just stick to Tylenol for now until scan. So I'll just see how it goes till Tuesday but I'm pretty confident here.

Hi meg love..just checking in to how you are holding up there.
I hope your ok.
That's good that they want to see you.i think she is saying lay off the heat pad just incase this isn't a mc...
It's good that she has "some" optimism ...she could be right tho,...this COULD be a period...yes lot of women get them through pregancy...
I know you are resigning yourself for the worst news and I don't blame you- I would be doing the exact same thing...but if there's a tiny glimmer of hope take it love.
Meg are you sure you want to face work tmr?....I mean it's totally up to you if you think it will help you but I worry about the physical affects you are enduring right now that's all.
You take lots of care of yourself tonight ok.:hugs:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Amanda that's so sweet what you wrote to Ashley...your a lovely lady you really are...very sweet and I could just squeeze you lol...

Ashley REALLY? - Xmas trees! Bahahaha...oh dear...you really do love Xmas then lol...
I'm not putting my x,as stuff up still 4th December...it seems ages away but I so know it's not lol..
I hope to test again on 13 dpo...with my huge dip on my chart I calculated I should know by then...I didn't plan to test at all but I think I have driving oh up the wall with my constant OCD cleaning and sorting and ruthless throwing away lol...

He seems to think we are pregnant this time as well...he said he has a feeling.
Hmmmm I can only trust that feeling and hope for the best but hay I'm ok if I'm not aswell.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh meg, it's true some ppl do have bleeds like that, like a subchorionic. My fingers are still crossed but you're right Tuesday isn't far and good news or bad the day won't make a difference. It makes sense to take the precautions with the heating pad and ibu... But if the Tylenol isn't cutting it, don't suffer. Hope work keeps you a bit busy tomorrow, gets you thru the day faster. 

Sorry about your loss barb. Cancer is a terrible thing. And it hurts to see your other family members going through it. The worst. 

It's a weekend for hugs!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Meg i hope its just a breakthrough period for you, hopefully time doesnt drag and tuesday is here before you know it x


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> I understand what you're saying.
> And its just not fair. I know how crushing a MC is and im just so sorry this is happening.
> Are you cramping badly?!
> Keep me posted.
> 
> My aunt was dying of Cancer.
> It hit close to home as my mom has cancer too.
> And I am pained for my cousins loss.
> Cancer is horrible.

So sorry about that Barb. Very sad , hope you can connect with your cousins in this grieving time. 

Tried to go out and do some errands. Needed to get out of house but unfortunately the pain got way worse and DH had to take me home. On the couch now. I really hope the pain part doesn't last much longer. I can handle the bleeding without pain.


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Ok lol so I tryed it...and oh caught me in the act...lol....
> He said "what the fuck are you doing- are you actually going to drink that.?"
> Bahahaha....
> 
> Two seconds later he throws a test at me...here he says I can't let you stoop to such desperation lol...test woman! Your doing my head in! Lol...
> So I DIDNT pee on it...I stuck in the bleach/pee....lol...
> 
> And look what it did...
> 
> Well it was fun I suppose...lol...
> :) :) :) xxx

Lol omg you did this?
There is also a a dandelion test. Google it ;)
Hmmm I dunno abou this bleach and urine. 

When did you get your dip?


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I understand what you're saying.
> And its just not fair. I know how crushing a MC is and im just so sorry this is happening.
> Are you cramping badly?!
> Keep me posted.
> 
> My aunt was dying of Cancer.
> It hit close to home as my mom has cancer too.
> And I am pained for my cousins loss.
> Cancer is horrible.
> 
> So sorry about that Barb. Very sad , hope you can connect with your cousins in this grieving time.
> 
> Tried to go out and do some errands. Needed to get out of house but unfortunately the pain got way worse and DH had to take me home. On the couch now. I really hope the pain part doesn't last much longer. I can handle the bleeding without pain.Click to expand...

Thanks hun. I havent seen my aunt since I was a small child but its so sad.

Im so sorry hun. I really wish this wasnt happening to you.


----------



## natjenson

Meg is the pain one side at all?....

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Ok lol so I tryed it...and oh caught me in the act...lol....
> He said "what the fuck are you doing- are you actually going to drink that.?"
> Bahahaha....
> 
> Two seconds later he throws a test at me...here he says I can't let you stoop to such desperation lol...test woman! Your doing my head in! Lol...
> So I DIDNT pee on it...I stuck in the bleach/pee....lol...
> 
> And look what it did...
> 
> Well it was fun I suppose...lol...
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Lol omg you did this?
> There is also a a dandelion test. Google it ;)
> Hmmm I dunno abou this bleach and urine.
> 
> When did you get your dip?Click to expand...

:dohh: yeah I did it lol...
It was a bit of fun I suppose lol...it bleached my test did you see ....funny tho bc the control line still came out pink haha...

What's the dandelion test barbs? What do you do with it.?

How are you holding up there Hun? I hope you gets well soon dear and I'm so sorry about your aunt.:hugs:

:) :) :) ...
P.s...I have a huge dip...ill show you...iv calculated I should know by 13 dpo if I had a hgc of 0 on the temp dip day...
So 13 dpi I will test. I didn't want to really but I can rest more then once I know on that day...
Oh hates me NOT testing...he's says I am waaaaay more fidgety...OCD all the way around the house lol...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 66.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm still spotting its been two weeks and two days. I'm not doing anything that could irritate my cervix :/ might phone my doctors tomorrow and ask the doctors for a progesterone test tomorrow there has got to be another reason for it x


----------



## crazy84

Hmmmm..... Maybe I have a problem?! Hahaha went to walmart today!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thats alot of tests lol


----------



## crazy84

I really didn't realize I still had so many ic's!! Hahaha


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Hmmmm..... Maybe I have a problem?! Hahaha went to walmart today!!! :)

Ha ha Ashley you ARE CRAZY :rofl:

That's tickled me hehe...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I'm still spotting its been two weeks and two days. I'm not doing anything that could irritate my cervix :/ might phone my doctors tomorrow and ask the doctors for a progesterone test tomorrow there has got to be another reason for it x

Nat- DEFO bring this up tmr witha. Doc love...
Hope everything's turns out to be ok .:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well oh has surpassed himself today,...he gets home from work (even after 3hrs overtime) and says ..."love iv run you a nice bath- go on get yourself some rest and have a long soak..." I walk in the bathroom and there's pretty candles everywhere....
Sooo sweet...

This is soooo not like him at all lol...don't get me wrong I love it but pete has something up his sleeve I can just tell lol...
Or maybe this is the butter up...for his Xmas present lol...something's amiss I just know it lol
He is sooo in my good books tonight...browny points all round I think.

Shame I got out of the bath and put my baggies straight on ...(brrrr it's cold here) lol...
I think he was expecting something a little more revealing haha...ooooops.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am going to, its a little bit more tonight than it has been, nothing like the time it was red though, we did bd last night but it has took a bloody long time to react to it if its from that. 

I feel sorry for oh because i dont want to bd because i dont want to spot more but my hormones make me want to at the same time lol x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Aww nat that sounds so nice, mind it is freezing here aswell i couldnt bring myself to go to the fireworks show, far to cold for me and when i am tired i feel the cold more lol xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Hahahahha ashley!!!! I looooove it!!! Bahaha..u shop like me!! Lmao..if only I cld get away w getin so many at once..haha..I usually hit walmart, get a cpl, then schnucks then dollar store..lmao..ohhh and so u know, it may b in my head my I am feeling horribly nauseaus right now..dnt know y. But good news is my sinuses actuall r staryin to feel better today..horrible last might bur prolly 50% better today definately.


----------



## mommaplus05

But im also havin a horrid pre af symptom...im bitchy as hell..seriously. I have snapped at the dh many times today..sooooo crabby..tired n ready for bed..ready to wake up n go shoppin!! I wont b testin w fmu cuz I will have to pee wen I get up but I will hold it til I get home so I can get smu..:))) fingers crossed ladies. Im sooooo hopin I can see line 2!!! I shld if im prego..even if its super duper faint.. heres to 9 dpo my friends!!!


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> But im also havin a horrid pre af symptom...im bitchy as hell..seriously. I have snapped at the dh many times today..sooooo crabby..tired n ready for bed..ready to wake up n go shoppin!! I wont b testin w fmu cuz I will have to pee wen I get up but I will hold it til I get home so I can get smu..:))) fingers crossed ladies. Im sooooo hopin I can see line 2!!! I shld if im prego..even if its super duper faint.. heres to 9 dpo my friends!!!

Lol...Amanda,..we have the exact same symptoms...nauseas bitching short fired and tired...I can add tender bbs to that list and achy back and a feeling of fullness...I can't even finish my fav bevy...TEA, lol...
Amanda...save your fmu...pee in a pot if you got to lol...
It's ok to to save it.

Haha you two are like me two cycles ago...lol..I was buying so many tests I was having them fall out of my ears.lol...

Good luck Amanda...eeek.
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Oh Amanda you have no idea how ready I am to see your tests!!!!!!!! Yippee!!!!!! And yours too Nat!!!! Amanda, what time will you be going?? Hahahaha I need to be awake too check!! Geez I am only 6dpo tomorrow! :/ lol I want to be further so that there is hope of a line!! Hahaha it won't stop me from peeing though!! Omg girls I also bought Christmas decorations and wrapping paper!! I am wrapping presents like a fool tonight!! I kinda feel like a boss!! Hahahaha don't worry I won't put them out yet!!! :):)


----------



## natjenson

Haha Ashley what are you like lol...
I could do with a crazy Xmas buddie...-I'm nuts :rofl:
I was talking to Harry this morning about Santa and he gets all excited whe the Xmas adverts come on the telly now...bless

I'm almost done shopping but I haven't EVEN STARTED on the deckys yet...I have boxes and boxes of the stuff up in my loft..loll

Hay hay hurry yourself tww...lol..Ashley's needs some REAL resaults lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Nat are you going to test in the morning??????? Surely it's that time?? Hahahaha 
My bedroom is full of gifts!! I started shopping in sept or October! Hahaha I love it so much!! Plus Klaire's birthday is in December too!!! :):) my moms garage is storing my son's dirt bike and the trampoline.....trying to decide if Santa will get credit for that or if Pieter and I will!! Hahaha other than that it's time for the gifts to go under the tree because I am running out of room!!! :):)
Ok girls....I am going to get up bright in early in the morning....I wanna see some tests!!


----------



## natjenson

He he ...no I'm gonna test 13 dpo...which should be Thursday...wowzers that's seems aloooong time away yet...nail biting times ahead of me lol...

Yeah talk about no room at the inn for presents here too...might have to ask mil to store the rest till Xmas Eve lol...oooops.
I can just see you having my Xmas tree ypuo by the weekend haha...

Looking forward to Amanda's tests...we have the same symtoms...
:) :) :). Xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well ladies I am off to my bed now...I hope for 8 hrs tonight...now that would be nice.:) 

I hope for a better week ahead for everybody and hugs all round ...nighty night.xx

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Oh man that is so far away!!! 
Amanda and you have great symptoms!!! I don't really have any that aren't normal for me!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg girls..uggghhh im sooo excited to test but im sooo afraid im gona get bfn again. Poooooo so nat, I can test with old pee? So I have like a styrofoam cup shld I like pee in it and set it aside and come test w it when I get home?


----------



## crazy84

Just remember if it is bfn it is still early!!! But I am hoping it is a bfp!! Your symptoms sound good!!!!!!! :):)


----------



## crazy84

Figured I might as well use one since I bought them!! Hahahaha
Original plus 3 edits!! Yes out of the goofy case! Hahaha I am only 5dpo so I doubt it matters as no true line could show up this early anyway!! If you look real close there is an Evap line though!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies..

Ok Ashley -Amanda...this ones for you...only bc it seems such a long time away till 13 dpo lol...

The bottom test is the original UNtweeked one.
Good luck today girls...
And yes don't worrie Amanda if it's a bfn...we all got each other to help us through this ok...and it also maybe too early.lol

:) :) :) xxx

P.s back later ladies.meg I hope your ok tady love.:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## natjenson

NASTY NASTY NASTY NAUGHTY HORRID EVIL DISPICABLE DISGUSTING BAR STEWARD EVAP...grrrrrrrrrrrr lol....
This is the test dried.

A pink evap!.....not now pleaaaaaaase!

I knew I shouldn't have tested...darn it!.lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## natjenson

What a BITCH of an evap!....I hate this!
Soooo don't need this in this stage of the cycle....
This is tweeked but I hardly touched it!...

Iv had to test again...this is soooo my own fault tho...


:) :) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## natjenson

Ok second test dried...top UNtweeked...bottom tweeked...
The line is there but not as bad and it's pink!...

I have to keep an eye on this...
I'm feeling very pissy right now!
I am throwing my toys out of the pram this morning!

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nataliieexo

Wow nat they are evil evaps! Thats not good i wish they were real lines. I phoned the doctors and twisted the truth a bit i said the epu said i need to progesterone test lol i get one in half a hour lol xx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Wow nat they are evil evaps! Thats not good i wish they were real lines. I phoned the doctors and twisted the truth a bit i said the epu said i need to progesterone test lol i get one in half a hour lol xx

Ah that's great nat :) ....did you say about the spotting aswell?.....are you going to be seen by the doc and the nurse or just the nurse?....I would still bring it up with the nurse she may go and ask the doc to see you.
Good luck nat...:thumbup:
Let us know what happens won't you.

And yes them Evaps have REALLY passed me off ....grrrr lol...
I'm 10 dpo and it's soooo not the time to do this too me haha...I should have waited till Thursday like I planned.ooooops :) 

:) :) :)


----------



## barbikins

Hi Nat. So you have a second line?
I dont see anything on my phone.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hi Nat. So you have a second line?
> I dont see anything on my phone.

Yeah it's there!...but it's pissed me off really...I know it's not real.:( 
I shouldn't have tested and saved myself they anguish.oooops...

I tested again and it was still there but very faint...
If it is a bfp (a faint one ) there's no way I can accept it with these tests...I will get some frers before the weekend.just to make sure.:thumbup:

How are you. Are you feeling any better with your sickness?
Hope so.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

The line could be real. 10dpo ia right time to get crazy faint lines. Test again tonight.
When I was preggo I got the first bfp at 10dpo but at 9pm. And morning was bfn.
Good luck!

I am better but a week later still up and down.
Ive been getting queasy, bad appetite, headaches, tired.
My cough is annoying. 
My back muscles are so sore. Bah.


----------



## natjenson

Oh no I'm sorry you been so poorly barbs...praying for you to get well again love.

Ok so will test again around 9 ish..ill do a hold aswell...
I hope your right and it's a start of things...I suppose I feel as tho I can't believe it bc of the amount of crapy ic I have had lol..
I shall rename them.....Internet crappies...

Will let you know what happens with the tonight's test...

Take good care barbs...I wish you well love.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Amanda Amanda? Earth calling Amanda ...where you at?...and you Ashley.....in the land of nod are we? Lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm totally dreading tomorrow. So nervous but off to see my mam soon and got things to do later so should kill time xx


----------



## natjenson

It should be ok nat.:) 

Good idea to keep yourself busy Hun.:thumbup: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

I here nat I here..hahaha its 7am..just got kiddos off to school..I peed in a cup when I woke up and will head to town very soon..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Holy shat nat!!! I can plainly see second pink line. Eitger thats early bfp or u have some super shitty test w pink evaps.!!! Wth. U must pee again this eve now!


----------



## mommaplus05

I did a lil edit here is ur test nat..pink up and an invert and holy shit!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131104_070711.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 24









IMG_20131104_070920.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## mommaplus05

I wld totally b excited or chewing company ass seriously. Them lines r sooo convincing. If there evaps then there definately the best ones I have ever seen!!! I insist u go get a frer and pee on it woman..


----------



## Nataliieexo

Haha nat im a nervous wreck i probably dont need to tell you what horrible thoughts creep into my mind. I suppose if i didnt worry it wouldnt be normal xx


----------



## crazy84

Now this is what I like to wake up to girls!!!!
Nat I believe those look like lines too me!!! Look at the one Amanda tweaked!!! It shows inverted!!!!! Ahhhh I can't wait until your next test!!!!!
Amanda get to town!! Hahahahahaha I need to see more test!! :):)
6dpo here!! Getting closer!! Just lots of cramps! But I may just be paying much closer attention! Boobs are soooo sore! My little one hit one last night and I thought I was going to die!! Totally normal for me though! Every month I go through it! Hahaha hubby was all trying to be cute and grabbed them yesterday and he about got beat up because it hurt so bad!! Lmao he felt horrible! Teach him to try to get frisky! Bahaha
Ok bring on the tests and have a wonderful day!!


----------



## crazy84

Natalie keep us posted on your progesterone tests!!!


----------



## crazy84

Meg- will you be going to the doctor today ? I hope you are ok
Hi Barb!!! Hope you are having a great day


----------



## mommaplus05

Yes meg..were r u? How is it this mornin..keep us posted if u go to doc..natalie im gona b stalkin ckin for ur prog levels..hope u see doc today and get some answers..


----------



## crazy84

Here are my 6dpo!! :):):) lol it is only 2 tests!! Hahaha but I cracked one open and photographed it as well!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crazy84

I feel like these walmart tests are maybe not the best! Lol or my eyes aren't....but I feel like there is another Evap line on this as well!! Oh well....if so I only have one more left to use anyway! ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommaplus05

Om way to town. :)


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Om way to town. :)

Yay!!! Hurry!! Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

I see pink ashley!


----------



## mommaplus05

Heres urs
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131104_082620.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> What a BITCH of an evap!....I hate this!
> Soooo don't need this in this stage of the cycle....
> This is tweeked but I hardly touched it!...
> 
> Iv had to test again...this is soooo my own fault tho...
> 
> 
> :) :) :) :) xxx

HRm the one comment I can make is that yes I see a second line but it's kinda blurred. It's not a clean, neat line. So I'm not sure. 
Go get a FRER!


----------



## natjenson

Hoping to maybe get a frer at some point today...if not tmr...I will test with 4 hr hold tonight with ic...let's see what that lol sucker brings....lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ha ha ...here we go loopy loo here we go loopy lieeeee here we go loopy loo all on a Saturday night....
NUTS!......I think I have lots my brains with these tests...I hate them sooooooo facking much...I just KNOW it's an evap...and IF I am wrong I will do the funny dance with no clothes on in the middle of adsa and eat my hat! :rofl: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

This is my walmart test from this morning!! Lol I have the worst luck with Evap lines or like Nat said I have a natural high level of hcg
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok I peed at 6 am..then I read that urine has like a half time..meaning once u pee if u let it sit for 8 hrs and u test ur pee it wld b like 12 were it wld have been 24..so wen u dip a stick w old pick its only gona detwct half the hcg cuz it brks dwn after time. So that suks!


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg ashley. U and nat have great lines.!! Lol


----------



## crazy84

I say hold it and pee again!!! ;)


----------



## mommaplus05

Yeah im gona hold n pee I think


----------



## natjenson

Haya Amanda...the pee starts to break down AFTER 12 hrs...so it should be ok.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Or do both!! Hahahaha did you buy a few tests???!!


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls, there is some great lines today let's hope that some of them turned into some BFP's! We need some good luck around here.

I really have my fingers crossed for you guys.

Natalie, I don't exactly understand what you're seeing the doctor for? Is this for spotting? Sorry I'm not caught up. And it sounds like your doctors appointment is tomorrow? I'm sure everything will be okay, thinking of you because I know it's very difficult.

Barb hope that you feel better soon, this is a season of coughing colds and flu's so I hope that you get better quickly xx

I'm doing okay. Up-and-down up-and-down. Going to the doctors tomorrow and we'll see what happens next. I'm hoping that when I go for the scan tomorrow it will show that almost everything is passed. Would like this to be done with as soon as possible so that I can move on back to TTC. Hopefully the doctor will give me some direction on what to do, maybe progesterone or something. Physically I'm still sore, uncomfortable, and bleeding but the cramps are better than yesterday, because yesterday was horrible.


----------



## crazy84

Meg I am so sorry you are going through this! I am glad you are holding strong though! I hope the doctor can give you answers and you can get back to ttc and catch a sticky bean.


----------



## natjenson

Here another...done 15 mins ago...and it's another line...the top one is super faint on here but quite the obvious irl...
The bottom one shows it much better...

Still going to do one at 9pm tonight...that's 4hrs away....

Oh dear that hat isn't going to taste nice if I am wrong lol...

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## crazy84

Nat I see that line!!!!!!!! Not even squinting!!!!! Nn


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Meg I am so sorry you are going through this! I am glad you are holding strong though! I hope the doctor can give you answers and you can get back to ttc and catch a sticky bean.

Thanks Ashley me too xx


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Nat I see that line!!!!!!!! Not even squinting!!!!! Nn

I see something too. FX xx


----------



## natjenson

Gawsh the torment......I just can't get excited.:( 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Nat look at that pink on the top test!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh my nat!!! I hope this is it for u!!!! So I went ahead and dipped a frer in this fmu and guess wat??? B-F-N.... lol so I held pee and peed on an answer and low and behold BFN. Again!! Lmao..yup, not lookin good for me this round..looks like ur dreams may b correct nat and im gona get af...blows goats!..lol I have tests now I have 2 more so I guess ill just pee til there gone. Im start startk white and the answer had a lovely white indent...huuuge white indent no pink watsoever...


----------



## mommaplus05

Nat heres ur edits..ur tests really look soo promising...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131104_113735.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is my super shitty indent for viewing pleasure..haha facking bfn's..uggghhh I know im gona pee on these sticks cuz I gottem but nxt cycle im just waitin for af to show cuz im sure she will....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131104_113122.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## barbikins

Nat you need to get a FRER!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Meg it was just a blood test for progesterone, getting a little worried seeing as its bee two weeks 3 days of spotting. I have my scan tomorrow i'm worried naturally. Hope your doing ok i'm really sorry that this happened to you xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Thos one may shpw the indent better..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131104_114421.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## crazy84

Here is smu..... Not sure if you can see it!! Hahahaha I am only 6dpo so these are Evaps! I believe there was one on all 3 walmart tests!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3


----------



## crazy84

Amanda that indent is crazy bad!!!!!! Ugh! What's with us and crap tests???


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat get a frer i see lines however i got lines on 10miu and no line on frer til the next day i like superdrug tests to they are 10miu xx


----------



## natjenson

Yaye my frer is on it's way...had to call in a favour to dear mom...oooo is hope she gets the right brand.:dohh:

I'm not expecting much but lets just live on the hope for a while longer eh.lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Nat get a frer i see lines however i got lines on 10miu and no line on frer til the next day i like superdrug tests to they are 10miu xx

Nat I love them tests they are my ole faithfulls....I may have to go and get some of them tmr haha...:) 

Try not to worry love...:hugs:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Meg it was just a blood test for progesterone, getting a little worried seeing as its bee two weeks 3 days of spotting. I have my scan tomorrow i'm worried naturally. Hope your doing ok i'm really sorry that this happened to you xx

Thanks Natalie I appreciate that. 

In my research on spotting the consensus seems to be that spotting in pregnancy can be fine. Lots of women get it. It's when it's accompanied by cramping - or I guess I should say painful cramping - that it could potentially be a MC. I knew I was having a MC as soon as the painful cramps started. And my spotting turned heavy in a few days. I also began to clot with cramps so this is very different from just spotting. It's ok to worry but I'm sure everything will be ok. Let us know how it goes xx hopefully I can join you again soon


----------



## natjenson

H booooooo no frers in the shops....:dohh: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Good luck, Nat!
Your temp dip is promising with these faint lines.
Hope this is it!


----------



## natjenson

Thankyou barbs...I am on 1 and a quater into my 4hr hold...I am BUSTING For a pee...lol..
I don't know if I can hold this for another 2and half hours haha...
I will try tho...:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Good luck, Nat!
> Your temp dip is promising with these faint lines.
> Hope this is it!

:happydance:


----------



## barbikins

Hey Wanna do an experiment?
Go pee on a OPK & see what happens!


----------



## mommaplus05

Nat this is sooo exciting..man o man I hope this is it!! I hope this is ur bfp


----------



## mommaplus05

Ashley ur tests dnt look like evaps though. Do u always get pink evaps on those?


----------



## mommaplus05

I was cleanin under bathroom sink and found a first signal test..im gona b on that in a bit..lol


----------



## crazy84

Do it!!!!!!!


----------



## crazy84

I have on one once before.... But other than that no....it is weird to have it on all three..... But it is too early for it to be a real line right??? Well I peed on all of them! So now it's up to the other tests!! Bahahaha I will wait until morning and test again!!! :)


----------



## mommaplus05

Ashley u shld pee on one frer..u know, just to see wat it shows..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Nat did u pee on sumthin else yet???


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> I have on one once before.... But other than that no....it is weird to have it on all three..... But it is too early for it to be a real line right??? Well I peed on all of them! So now it's up to the other tests!! Bahahaha I will wait until morning and test again!!! :)

Early yes..its very early. But like I said before..I got a bfp w one ofy kids at 7dpo...so its not impossible...:)))


----------



## crazy84

Well....maybe I already did!!! Hahahahahaha I couldn't see anything on it!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Well....maybe I already did!!! Hahahahahaha I couldn't see anything on it!!!

Hahahaha post it anyway ashley!


----------



## mommaplus05

I gota see sticks..mine were stupid bfns haha


----------



## crazy84

There isn't crap on this
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## natjenson

Ashley that test still has dye running....I would give it a few more mins love...I thought I could see something slight aswell.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Barbs...here's my opk...

Quite dark really but I still can't trust anything till I get my frers tmr lol..

I will try my next test in about and hour and a half...this hold is quite gp hard lol...
:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crazy84

Nat how much longer until your next test?? Amanda post some pics of yours!!!


----------



## natjenson

Ashley Amanda what time is it your end?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Barbs...here's my opk...
> 
> Quite dark really but I still can't trust anything till I get my frers tmr lol..
> 
> I will try my next test in about and hour and a half...this hold is quite gp hard lol...
> :) :) :) xxx

OK nvm. it should be positive.
If it were positive I'd say for sure your preggo test is positive.
Still doesn't mean its not. You'd need enough HGC.
Anyway - are you getting ANY kinda test today? Other than your Internet Crap? almost test time again!:happydance:


----------



## crazy84

It is 1:33 here, what time is it there???


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Barbs...here's my opk...
> 
> Quite dark really but I still can't trust anything till I get my frers tmr lol..
> 
> I will try my next test in about and hour and a half...this hold is quite gp hard lol...
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> OK nvm. it should be positive.
> If it were positive I'd say for sure your preggo test is positive.
> Still doesn't mean its not. You'd need enough HGC.
> Anyway - are you getting ANY kinda test today? Other than your Internet Crap? almost test time again!:happydance:Click to expand...

I'm gonna get frers tmr morning...will post what happens...
Yeah the opk isn't positive is it. Oh well lol...
There's still time I guess...af isn't due till the 11th...next Monday..that's seems ages away lol...
I'm gonna loose the plot haha...I'm so annoyed with myself tho...for testing when I was so strong about not doing so.
If I get nothing on gp frer tmr I will defo hold out then...:thumbup:

Just over an hour till test time..:happydance: lol...I'm really not expecting anything tho.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> It is 1:33 here, what time is it there???

Cool...it's 7.40 pm here...:) 

:) :) :) xxx

P.s I get to celebrate Xmas before you doooooo :rofl:


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> It is 1:33 here, what time is it there???
> 
> Cool...it's 7.40 pm here...:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> P.s I get to celebrate Xmas before you doooooo :rofl:Click to expand...

Ok...now I am jealous!!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## mommaplus05

Heres another crappy bfn ashley..haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131104_134331.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20131104_134308.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## barbikins

lol re: xmas. too funny.

yes you're very early still. dont worry.
but your recent tests make us all go 'hmmmmmm'


----------



## mommaplus05

O wow..lol its 1:55pm here..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Ashley here is ur edited frer and I think I see sumthin on it too!! Wth..lmao..urs looks ten times better than my bfn..I wonder if u alway have sum hcg?? Or ur gettin early hcg??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131104_135634.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 25









IMG_20131104_135645.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## crazy84

Look what I did last night!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Ashley here is ur edited frer and I think I see sumthin on it too!! Wth..lmao..urs looks ten times better than my bfn..I wonder if u alway have sum hcg?? Or ur gettin early hcg??

I really wonder if I do always have hcg! Seems like every single month my tests have lines!!! I don't see anything on the frer.....hahahaha but now I want to go pee on another test! Lol I sure am peeing through the tests I bought yesterday!! Hahahahaha
I want to see your walmart test when it is dry!! Hold onto it! I want to compare it to mine!!


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Ashley here is ur edited frer and I think I see sumthin on it too!! Wth..lmao..urs looks ten times better than my bfn..I wonder if u alway have sum hcg?? Or ur gettin early hcg??
> 
> I really wonder if I do always have hcg! Seems like every single month my tests have lines!!! I don't see anything on the frer.....hahahaha but now I want to go pee on another test! Lol I sure am peeing through the tests I bought yesterday!! Hahahahaha
> I want to see your walmart test when it is dry!! Hold onto it! I want to compare it to mine!!Click to expand...

O I will defo see wat it does cuz ive heard that they can take a bit longer to like register..lol


----------



## natjenson

Ok so I'm typing as my test is developing...and as I speak it is happening again...let's see if the line stays...fx.


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Wowzers the lighting shockingly bad here (it's night time) ...I'm struggling to even pick this line up.
However it's right I front of me...starting to let the excitment kick in now...I really had no faith in these lines today but now idk...looking forward to my frer tmr now too.

Still waiting for test time to be up!....

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg im sooo excited!! Post it nat and ashley!!


----------



## mommaplus05

I anxiously waiting nat!!! Omg!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat i wana see! xxx


----------



## crazy84

Post it Nat!!!!! :)
Amanda I took my answer test and it had a stupid white line!!! :/ ugh so then I had to waste another cheapie because the answer was a dud!! Lol:):)


----------



## crazy84

Blah you can't really see it......but it was white as could be
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok I took this frer w two hr hold..instead of old fmu
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131104_151923.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20131104_152057.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommaplus05

O dnt like answer. Haha stupid white indents..lol were is nat??? She was processing one and I wanna see it..


----------



## crazy84

Amanda how many dpo are you???


----------



## mommaplus05

Well in person I can see a sumthin on the frer just not sure if its a shadow


----------



## mommaplus05

Im suppose to b 9 dpo but cld b 8 cuz I oed late at night.


----------



## crazy84

Woohoo!!! Do you have another to take tomorrow???


----------



## natjenson

Ok ladies...no change...I even peed on a 25mui cheepy midstream that oh fetched earlier...and it's soooo soo slight but thee is a line...the top test and third test is originals....

Sorry about the wait there lol...
Let's hope the morning brings something more abovious,...

Amanda your frer looks intresting hmmmmm .


So what do you think ladies...I don't mind the truth so if you can't see it say so :) 


:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## crazy84

Faint.... But I see them!!!! And on both tests!!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat i see it on the cheapie but not the other one i dont think xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

I can see on both nat!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I must be blind lol xxx


----------



## natjenson

It is very faint isn't it....well let's see what tmr brings - that's what I say...I'm done testing today ...my mind is blown with it lol...

Thankyou ladies for honest opinions...:thumbup: 
I suppose when it's a still pic it's harder to accept - yet when I look at the test again I'm like "wtf" ....is it? Isn't it?....evap or not?....
I need to stop stressing chill the feck out for tonight...lol...

I'm dreading looking at the tests when they are dry.:dohh:

Amanda your frer ! I THINK I see somthing...idk...:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm driving myself crazy thinking about tomorrow x


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I'm driving myself crazy thinking about tomorrow x

It'll be ok nat...breath love...I know it must be worrying dear but before you know it - it will be morning and then you'll be at your scan and you'll see it's all ok.:thumbup:

:hugs:...try and maybe get an early night...that way whilst you sleep you not thinking.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks i really hope so and i am off to bed to see if i can switch off in a min. I cant wait for your tests tomorrow xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Thanks i really hope so and i am off to bed to see if i can switch off in a min. I cant wait for your tests tomorrow xxx

Good good :thumbup:...I hope you sleep well Hun...it will all be ok nat ok..you must tell yourself - good vibes ok lol...

I hope my frer delivers tmr too.:thumbup:...the testing does me in....that's why I was sooo intent on NOT testing this cycle...coz I'm a nutter with tests...
Poas a holic just dosnt sit right- lets say.....flaming pg stick abuser hahaha


Night night nat...sleep tight and dream of lovely things....:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Ya but theres really no point..lol I have one answer left..


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Ya but theres really no point..lol I have one answer left..

Ahhh save it Amanda...come onnn you can do it...:). :thumbup: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

So I'm recreating "the pact" even if I AM the only one that does it lol...
Tmr if it's a no no on the frer I will wait till 15 dpo (day before af) to test again....

Who's in?.....nobody?...yah I guessed that already :rofl: ......Amanda ? Ashley? You can do it...pleeeeeeeeeeeease? 
Purdy purdy please?....

You knows you want to.:) 
You have to :) 
I'm making you :) 
You have no choice :) 
Oh- ok then...you can't - it's ok I understand haha...:rofl: 
But your welcome to change your minds.tee hee...

Can I temp you at all?.....10th of nov?...it's not THAT far off really ....pact? In? Yah?

:) :) :) xxxx
P.s did I convince yous?.....


----------



## crazy84

I am so ashamed of myself girls!! I got a few more tests!! Let me share!! Hahaha if I don't get a positive this month I will jump on the wagon and not test next month... I don't quite know how to tweak these...so I just took the brightness out and added a little contrast....not sure if I see anything or if it is straight up line eye from staring at tests all day!! Lol the walmart tests just through me off a bit so I figured I would try something totally different
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crazy84

Oh Nat I have so many tests here tempting me!!! But if I run out of the store tests I will not buy anymore!! :):)


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> I am so ashamed of myself girls!! I got a few more tests!! Let me share!! Hahaha if I don't get a positive this month I will jump on the wagon and not test next month... I don't quite know how to tweak these...so I just took the brightness out and added a little contrast....not sure if I see anything or if it is straight up line eye from staring at tests all day!! Lol the walmart tests just through me off a bit so I figured I would try something totally different

Ewwwww evil blue dye test! Bah! Booooo to that one lol...
Ok so if I knew they weren't FAMOUS for false positives I'd say I can see a line but I spit in the eye of the evil blue dyes :rofl: ....bahahahaha...
Naughty naughty test...there is a line but I do not trust it! Lol

Lol re: ashamed....bahahaha...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Hahahaha hahahaha omg I spent $41 on them!!!! And I still had at least 20 ics!!! Hahahaha don't worry I picked up some frers!! I just wanted to give some other tests a try since I keep getting Evaps!! Dang it!!


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Hahahaha hahahaha omg I spent $41 on them!!!! And I still had at least 20 ics!!! Hahahaha don't worry I picked up some frers!! I just wanted to give some other tests a try since I keep getting Evaps!! Dang it!!

Bahahaha that's quite funny...I am a bugger for buying tests too...if I enter a shop that sells them I make a bee line to them...I am crazy lady - reading the boxes checking the mui...I am miss impatient at the till too...I want them all -now! Haha...

I have been known to go from shop to shop in town and only come home with a bunch of tests - I say bunch I mean BIN LINER lol...I only went in town for a quick coffe with a friend...she thinks I completely bonkers...:rofl:

:) :) :) xxx 
Peee till your hearts content.:)


----------



## natjenson

Ha ha 12 pages of testing today...this is barmy...fun tho.:) 


Night night ladies...I'm off to dream of buttercups in lushus fields of sunshine...bah AS IF! More like lay there cussing myself and hating my evap tests and thinking of a plan to make the ic company's pay dearly :rofl:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

I cant wait til 15 dpo nat cuz I always get af on 13 or 14dpo..lol but ill use my answer in mornin amd wen its bfn then I wnt buy anymore til 13dpo!! I can do it as long as I have no tests in here..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

And ashley I see a plain blue cross but I too dnt trust it!! Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Im against blue dye but I did an edit because im obsessed..lmao
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131104_192744.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 27









IMG_20131104_192754.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 28


----------



## mommaplus05

And another .lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131104_193055.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## barbikins

Blue dye is evil. Had evaps w all of them


----------



## mommaplus05

Thats y I hate blue dye..cuz geeeze there sooo convincing. Arggg


----------



## crazy84

I will take a frer in the am!!!!! :)


----------



## mommaplus05

Yay


----------



## Nataliieexo

2 and a half hours to go, i feel sick xx


----------



## natjenson

Iv desided these tests are just shit!.....

I'll see what my frer says and I will trust that!....


Nats good luck my love...:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx

Off out in 1 hr to get my frers...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## natjenson

Well here's my frer...it's a big no no...11 dpo...5days till af due....will test once more day before af (15 dpo)

I have one frer
Two cheepie midstreams
Two ic's 

All put away now.

I knew I was right not to believe them ic's yesterday...darn things...:wacko:

Nat hope scan is going well

Good luck testing today ladies :wacko:

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Nataliieexo

Scan went ok measuring 6 weeks 4 days nice little heartbeat but the sac has only grown by 1mm which they still arent worried about but how can they not xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

:)
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1383653977699.jpg
File size: 118 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat i either have line eye or i see something faint xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Well its 10dpo for and I got a bfn on answer brand this am..im havin af type cramps and loose bowels this mornin..:( I bet the old witch comes early. Damnit! Here is my bfn..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131105_065754.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> :)

Beautiful ultrasound natalie!!


----------



## crazy84

Nat.....I am not sure if it's my eyes because I haven't had coffee....but I see a line on that!! Pretty easy too....


----------



## crazy84

Natalie I am glad you scan went well!!!! No you can breathe a little easier!! Whoop whoop!!
Amanda......last night I started feeling like I normally do before af. :/ 7dpo here but af due the 10th


----------



## mommaplus05

Look at this flippin indent/evap...answer is terrible w those..wow! Ck this out ashley.. @nat, how many dpo r u? Im not testing no more unless af dnt show but im sure she b here early.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131105_074905.jpg
File size: 57.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice scan Natalie! Must feel good!! 

Not sure about that frer Nat, the window is shadowy so I don't know what to think, mayb something faint? Just wait it out and test when you figure! GL


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Look at this flippin indent/evap...answer is terrible w those..wow! Ck this out ashley.. @nat, how many dpo r u? Im not testing no more unless af dnt show but im sure she b here early.

Holy crap that is ridiculous!!!!!! Ok so we say no to answer tests!!! Hahaha we both had those stinking things this cycle. 
I am pretty sure my tests are bfn..... So I will wait until tomorrow to test again!! Hahaha every other day I have had an Evap so it made me want to keep testing!! Lol but not this morning!!! I was so hoping for a line.....but I suppose there is still time.....but with such a short cycle you would think maybe it would show up sooner....I mean I only have what......like 5 or 6 days until af?! Anyway there is still time!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Well I am sure im out...I know each preg is different but im not new at this..lol I have always gptten my bfps before 10dpo..not once was it after that..except maybe number one cuz I was 19 and not ttc..so of course I didnt test til I noticed no af..lol..idk..I just "know something is goin on w my fertility..it has never taken me more then 3 months to concieve..im wrkin close to a yr...so I know something is wrong..


----------



## mommaplus05

Just saddens me..it not lookin like im gona get the chance to give my dh the chance at a daughter. Not that we wld b upset to have a boy but I wld like to give him one more chance. Booo..this crap suks..expeciallt since dh does not want to seek fertility help. Its just us or nuttin. It not lookin good..


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Well I am sure im out...I know each preg is different but im not new at this..lol I have always gptten my bfps before 10dpo..not once was it after that..except maybe number one cuz I was 19 and not ttc..so of course I didnt test til I noticed no af..lol..idk..I just "know something is goin on w my fertility..it has never taken me more then 3 months to concieve..im wrkin close to a yr...so I know something is wrong..

:/ I hear ya! This is month 8 for me......I was really young with my first 2... And I swear you could have dropped sperm on my foot and I was pregnant, my baby took about 3 months of actual trying...but we ntnp for a while!! Then I got that stupid Mirena and since having it out my cycle has been short and I have had hell!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Only reason I ever went on bcp was to get control of my horrid o pains. So now that I have been off for quite a while there starting to get very bad again..so im goin to keep ttc until the pain becomes unbearable again then I will have no choice but to go back on the pill..and I sooo do not wana do that. Thats y I am sooo determined each cycle to make it count..startin to get a lil bmed and feeling like time is runnin out..dnt know each cycle how much painful my pains r gona b..


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Well I am sure im out...I know each preg is different but im not new at this..lol I have always gptten my bfps before 10dpo..not once was it after that..except maybe number one cuz I was 19 and not ttc..so of course I didnt test til I noticed no af..lol..idk..I just "know something is goin on w my fertility..it has never taken me more then 3 months to concieve..im wrkin close to a yr...so I know something is wrong..
> 
> :/ I hear ya! This is month 8 for me......I was really young with my first 2... And I swear you could have dropped sperm on my foot and I was pregnant, my baby took about 3 months of actual trying...but we ntnp for a while!! Then I got that stupid Mirena and since having it out my cycle has been short and I have had hell!!!Click to expand...

Hahaha..u sound like me..lol I was frequently teased..lmao..everyone including the docs and nurses swore I wld get pregnant just by thinking about sex..haha


----------



## mommaplus05

But they say in life that everyone shares experiences one way or the other..I guess its my turn to experience this diffulty.. and believe me..my whole heart goes out to all the woman that have had the struggle and continue to have it..I always had txt book conception, labor/birth and pregnancy that I have always considered bein a serrogate mom...I wld love to hlp families in that way. I always have short 1-2hr labors, completely unmedicated and natural..whether I birthed at home or in a pool...I wld soo offer my uterus to hlp woman unable to carry..


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> But they say in life that everyone shares experiences one way or the other..I guess its my turn to experience this diffulty.. and believe me..my whole heart goes out to all the woman that have had the struggle and continue to have it..I always had txt book conception, labor/birth and pregnancy that I have always considered bein a serrogate mom...I wld love to hlp families in that way. I always have short 1-2hr labors, completely unmedicated and natural..whether I birthed at home or in a pool...I wld soo offer my uterus to hlp woman unable to carry..

My births have always been super fast!!! My last I pushed one time!!! But medication free??? I only didn't have an epi with my son and not on purpose!! He just came too fast!! You must be super woman!!!!! :):) you go girl!!! I hope that there is still a chance this cycle for both of us and if not than I hope the struggle ends ASAP and we make some babies!!!


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Scan went ok measuring 6 weeks 4 days nice little heartbeat but the sac has only grown by 1mm which they still arent worried about but how can they not xx

Glad to hear it went well Natalie... im sure that is a sigh of relief :)

If they tell you the scan is good try not to over analyze and just enjoy it. I know its hard. Great pic too :) When is your next scan?


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> But they say in life that everyone shares experiences one way or the other..I guess its my turn to experience this diffulty.. and believe me..my whole heart goes out to all the woman that have had the struggle and continue to have it..I always had txt book conception, labor/birth and pregnancy that I have always considered bein a serrogate mom...I wld love to hlp families in that way. I always have short 1-2hr labors, completely unmedicated and natural..whether I birthed at home or in a pool...I wld soo offer my uterus to hlp woman unable to carry..
> 
> My births have always been super fast!!! My last I pushed one time!!! But medication free??? I only didn't have an epi with my son and not on purpose!! He just came too fast!! You must be super woman!!!!! :):) you go girl!!! I hope that there is still a chance this cycle for both of us and if not than I hope the struggle ends ASAP and we make some babies!!!Click to expand...

Wow Amanda you are a total rock star birther! Good for you :) No wonder you are so tough hah

I wish your BFP is right around the corner.... for all of us! Thank goodness we have eachother to pass the nuttiness around lol


----------



## mommaplus05

I dnt know if it means much cuz I didnt check w previous pregnancies buty cervix this am is very high, mushy and fat and tightly closed. All that really tells me is af noy comin today..lpl at af its usually semi hard, medium and open...why is it high and mushy/fat and closed??? And one more thing, I believe after ovulation a womans body creates a mucous plug to prevent bacteria from traveling up there "in case" of pregnacy..it stays in place and builds in a woman gets preg but she loses it if af comin. .the reason I got this theory is cuz the past many cycles I have had loss of lots of mucous a few days before af..kinda like thick ewcm..so I been watching for that each cycle since I noticed..I b b watching that as my first sign of appending af.


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> But they say in life that everyone shares experiences one way or the other..I guess its my turn to experience this diffulty.. and believe me..my whole heart goes out to all the woman that have had the struggle and continue to have it..I always had txt book conception, labor/birth and pregnancy that I have always considered bein a serrogate mom...I wld love to hlp families in that way. I always have short 1-2hr labors, completely unmedicated and natural..whether I birthed at home or in a pool...I wld soo offer my uterus to hlp woman unable to carry..
> 
> My births have always been super fast!!! My last I pushed one time!!! But medication free??? I only didn't have an epi with my son and not on purpose!! He just came too fast!! You must be super woman!!!!! :):) you go girl!!! I hope that there is still a chance this cycle for both of us and if not than I hope the struggle ends ASAP and we make some babies!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Amanda you are a total rock star birther! Good for you :) No wonder you are so tough hah
> 
> I wish your BFP is right around the corner.... for all of us! Thank goodness we have eachother to pass the nuttiness around lolClick to expand...

Good morning there meg..how r u feeling today? Better? Have u went to doc?


----------



## crazy84

They say the cervix is a hard predicter......but most everything that I have read...that equals pregnant!!!! High and soft and closed is a super awesome sign!!!! So you little missy just may still be in the game!!!!! Woohoo!!!!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Here r sum pics I wld like to share...my lo and his birth.


----------



## crazy84

How sweet!!!! Geez that makes me want a baby even more now!!! :):) but I am not a rock star....not even a little bit...so I will be in the hospital!! That is so awesome Amanda!!!!! What great memories!!!!!!! Love love love the pictures!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> How sweet!!!! Geez that makes me want a baby even more now!!! :):) but I am not a rock star....not even a little bit...so I will be in the hospital!! That is so awesome Amanda!!!!! What great memories!!!!!!! Love love love the pictures!!!

We need to make a packed!!! Once we all successfully concieve we need to stay together and continue to share our journeys...I cant wait to see all of u will ur poppin bellys and share our stories..gona b soo exciting..and ashley I bet u are a hpot when ur prego..ur sooo comical already. Haha.. I cant wait to hear ur stories..lol


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Good morning there meg..how r u feeling today? Better? Have u went to doc?

Hi there,

I am getting better. Still a little sore and uncomfortable but better for sure... 

I am seeing the doctor today for the first time, at 230. Dreading it but it must be done. hope they take my bloods so I can find out how low my HCG is. I would like to get right back to TTC once I can start OPK'ing.


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> How sweet!!!! Geez that makes me want a baby even more now!!! :):) but I am not a rock star....not even a little bit...so I will be in the hospital!! That is so awesome Amanda!!!!! What great memories!!!!!!! Love love love the pictures!!!
> 
> We need to make a packed!!! Once we all successfully concieve we need to stay together and continue to share our journeys...I cant wait to see all of u will ur poppin bellys and share our stories..gona b soo exciting..and ashley I bet u are a hpot when ur prego..ur sooo comical already. Haha.. I cant wait to hear ur stories..lolClick to expand...

I am in.. cant wait for this to be a "bumpy" thread and I will be here no matter what.


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Here r sum pics I wld like to share...my lo and his birth.

Beautiful pics Amanda.... how the hell do you look so gorgeous and skinny 1 min after giving birth you bitch!!! lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Haha thanks meg..ok...im gona share some pics that ive never shared..if u had a weaktweak tummy look away . Haha..but I really wana share my fondest memories w u...soon as u get a peak im gona delete them..lol dnt need em floatin around on google..haha


----------



## mommaplus05

Yes that my hand..lol I delivered him myself..


----------



## Petzy

see? rock star! lol


----------



## crazy84

I am totally in!!! :):):) we have to share that experience!! We have shared the struggle!! :)
Amanda I am convinced you are super woman now!! What an amazing experience!!!! Did you have a midwife there? That is seriously very cool!!! 
Do you find out what you are having?? Or do you leave it for a surprise?? 
Nat....are you testing again? When the pic is small I swear I see a line!!! 
Meg I am glad you are holding up!! I hope your appointment goes well and they can figure out wth went wrong and prevent it from happening again!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Lmao..hardly a rockstar..mind my language but omg it hurt like hell!!!!bahaha


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok I need help someone..lol I have on calendar that I ovulated on oct 27 and I remember it was late in the eve..so how many dpo am I for sure?


----------



## Petzy

8dpo you should be


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok I need help someone..lol I have on calendar that I ovulated on oct 27 and I remember it was late in the eve..so how many dpo am I for sure?

lol I make that 7 dpo! You silly mare hahahahha:flower:

I didn't see the "weak tum" pics but I am guessing you deliverd the baby alone?...good job love.:thumbup:
That must have been scary.

I too delivered with no meds...very painfully but Thee !ost wonderful experiance EVER!....And I do it all again in a heart beat.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Countdown to pregnancy has me as 9dpo...I think I was counting o day as 1dpo and tgats y I thought I was 10dpo today. Sooo im really only 8-9??? Really ?? I know im not definately any further than that cuz it was the day I got pos opk too...(I think it wldve been pis the day before) but wow..so im not out yet then?? Really? I was certain I was out w bfn at 10dpo but I know one day makes a huge difference..wheewww that makes me feel much better for today. Lol y wld I b cramping today? And havin so many bowel discomforts as its wayyyy to early for af?


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg!! I never been so excoted to b 8-9 dpo!! Horray!


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Countdown to pregnancy has me as 9dpo...I think I was counting o day as 1dpo and tgats y I thought I was 10dpo today. Sooo im really only 8-9??? Really ?? I know im not definately any further than that cuz it was the day I got pos opk too...(I think it wldve been pis the day before) but wow..so im not out yet then?? Really? I was certain I was out w bfn at 10dpo but I know one day makes a huge difference..wheewww that makes me feel much better for today. Lol y wld I b cramping today? And havin so many bowel discomforts as its wayyyy to early for af?

SNAP!..... Me too me too...bad Bowles and VERY crampy too...wayyyyy to early for af for me.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Im some kinda dpo!! Lmao!! Who the hell knows..I know the day of opk and the horrid pains and thats bout it..haha but heres to not bein out yet!! Im ok w that..lol how many dpo r u nat?


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Countdown to pregnancy has me as 9dpo...I think I was counting o day as 1dpo and tgats y I thought I was 10dpo today. Sooo im really only 8-9??? Really ?? I know im not definately any further than that cuz it was the day I got pos opk too...(I think it wldve been pis the day before) but wow..so im not out yet then?? Really? I was certain I was out w bfn at 10dpo but I know one day makes a huge difference..wheewww that makes me feel much better for today. Lol y wld I b cramping today? And havin so many bowel discomforts as its wayyyy to early for af?
> 
> SNAP!..... Me too me too...bad Bowles and VERY crampy too...wayyyyy to early for af for me.
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Nat im prayin our ichy bowels and cramps r for a gooood reason..lol


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Im some kinda dpo!! Lmao!! Who the hell knows..I know the day of opk and the horrid pains and thats bout it..haha but heres to not bein out yet!! Im ok w that..lol how many dpo r u nat?

Amanda ypu are either 7 or 8 dpo...go with 8 bc it's more likely.:thumbup:

I'm 11 dpo now... And I am very pissy today ...oooops lol...
Being on the thread had lifted my spirits a bit tho.

You gals are like my E family...


Ha ha ....
We are fammmmily...I got all my sisters and me!......

:) :) :)


----------



## crazy84

So I was reading and I read that blue dye tests are more sensitive...hmmm wonder if there is any truth to that.....I have had lines on every single one that I have taken (3) ;) but on the 2 today you couldn't see them until I took the test apart (which makes them completely innaccurate) but there were lines.....I couldn't help myself but to take them apart and see!! Hahaha but nothing on my pink dye test!boo and I am sure the blue are Evaps since they are famous for them! Just thought it was interesting!!


----------



## natjenson

Ahhh...I am a yo yo today....I don't know if am pms ing but one second I feel alright the nespxt I feel like a right grumpy facking cow.....
Pms?.....
I think so :( 

I may treat myself to a glass o wine tonight...I need to relax and get rid of my tooth ache! Grrrrrr

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

You might as well enjoy a glass!!! I really need you to test again though!!!! Hahahaha i suppose you can save it for the am though!! ;)


----------



## crazy84

Well it wouldn't quite be normal if I didn't post some tests!!! So here they are ;) obviously tweaked!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## natjenson

Oh dear my boy just trashed my sitting room whilst I was online...the lil beeeeeeeeep. Lol...
Off I go to sort this mess out....
Making bonfire tea tonight...it's bonfire night here...fireworks the lot. Nat you doing anything tonight?
...need to get dinner on the go and find somthing to occupie Harry...roary the racing care should do it.lol

Back soon ladies...:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol me loooves my e family. I just dnt even know wat I wld do without u gals for real..and im feelin ya nat. I am sooo bitchy..along with sentimental boo hoo sessions..im a polly pissy pants one moment and snappin the nxt..haha..and seriously my house feels hotter than two rats fuckin in a whool sock!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Meg my next scan is not til 12 weeks now but i havent even got a midwife booked yet lol been waiting for these two scans to be over. How did your appointment go today i hope you are doing ok xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Meg is it time for ur apt yet? Ill b chkin


----------



## barbikins

Nat, I'm so sorry your FRER is negative & your IC's I've had those where the dye bleeds. I hate it!!! BAH.
You still have time tho, hun. I'm crossing my fingers for you!!!!

WE all need to graduate to preggo poppers. By 2014 we need babies in our bellies please!


----------



## barbikins

Nat I see a line on your FRER. Is that just a shadow line?


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Nat, I'm so sorry your FRER is negative & your IC's I've had those where the dye bleeds. I hate it!!! BAH.
> You still have time tho, hun. I'm crossing my fingers for you!!!!
> 
> WE all need to graduate to preggo poppers. By 2014 we need babies in our bellies please!

Thankyou barbs,lol.I new something fishy was up with them ic's.:thumbup:

How are you feeling today...any better? I hope so love.:flower:

Btw I'm not testing now till day before af...10th nov @ 15 dpo.
My tests are back in there hiding place.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Well here's my frer...it's a big no no...11 dpo...5days till af due....will test once more day before af (15 dpo)
> 
> I have one frer
> Two cheepie midstreams
> Two ic's
> 
> All put away now.
> 
> I knew I was right not to believe them ic's yesterday...darn things...:wacko:
> 
> Nat hope scan is going well
> 
> Good luck testing today ladies :wacko:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I see a second line on this test. Am I having line eye???


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Nat, I'm so sorry your FRER is negative & your IC's I've had those where the dye bleeds. I hate it!!! BAH.
> You still have time tho, hun. I'm crossing my fingers for you!!!!
> 
> WE all need to graduate to preggo poppers. By 2014 we need babies in our bellies please!
> 
> Thankyou barbs,lol.I new something fishy was up with them ic's.:thumbup:
> 
> How are you feeling today...any better? I hope so love.:flower:
> 
> Btw I'm not testing now till day before af...10th nov @ 15 dpo.
> My tests are back in there hiding place.:thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

So its not a real line? Can you snap a shot but in some natural light? 
Hrmmmm

I'm feeling better but I went to get drugs to help w/my coughing. thankfully its' working a bit!!!!!

But good for you to wait :)


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Well here's my frer...it's a big no no...11 dpo...5days till af due....will test once more day before af (15 dpo)
> 
> I have one frer
> Two cheepie midstreams
> Two ic's
> 
> All put away now.
> 
> I knew I was right not to believe them ic's yesterday...darn things...:wacko:
> 
> Nat hope scan is going well
> 
> Good luck testing today ladies :wacko:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> I see a second line on this test. Am I having line eye???Click to expand...


Ok so I just checked the frer and there is some sort of shadow or something ..li can't see no pink tho...

I suppose if it's something it will show up for sure by Saturday @15 dpo.
:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

yep if no pink, its not positive.
and you're right. dont drive yourself nuts!


----------



## Nataliieexo

When i look at my scan i just think the fetal pole has no room at all :/ xx


----------



## natjenson

Hi barbs...well I tried to re snap the frer....it's dark here so I tryed my best ...I can't get anything to show up on camera...but ill post it anyways...

Yeah I'm gonna wait now till Saturday to test again.

Yep defo no pink in the test...I don't think..my eyes are done focusing..really aught to put my glasses on to help lol...

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mommaplus05

Natalie..ur fetal pole is the first visible sight of the embryo...im sure they r measuring fetal pole by now. .(that is the crown to rump measurment of the baby) so r u saying that the baby is measuring small for gestational age? If thats wat ur taljing about then I wldnt worry..if they canbget heartbeat and the measurement then im sure things b fine..


----------



## mommaplus05

Nat I see pink!!! On urs!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131105_122837.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 32


----------



## mommaplus05

U need to test in am


----------



## crazy84

Look what I snapped on my frer!! It is wayyyyyy past the time and out of the case!! Just thought I would share though....trying to find something to pass the time and keep my mind occupied as I am slightly freaking out because I have lost my wedding ring!!!!!!!!!! I have tore my room up looking for it!!! I wear a cheaper ring usually and I am almost certain I hid this one away incase someone ever broke in and I hid it so damn good I can't find it!!! Or little Klaire took off with it!!! :( I guess I get a new one now....but that one was special!!! Hopefully it comes to me where I might have hidden it!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## crazy84

And Nat I have been telling you I see a line on your all day!!! Hahahahahaha I promise I saw it clear!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat i'm seeing a line and ashely i see a line on that frer lol


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Hi barbs...well I tried to re snap the frer....it's dark here so I tryed my best ...I can't get anything to show up on camera...but ill post it anyways...
> 
> Yeah I'm gonna wait now till Saturday to test again.
> 
> Yep defo no pink in the test...I don't think..my eyes are done focusing..really aught to put my glasses on to help lol...
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

You know what, hun. If it were positive, we wouldn't have to squint & put it to lights & angles LOL. 
I was always telling myself this. And yet it's true.
I'll look fwd to seeing your test later this week. FX


----------



## natjenson

Hello ladies...I need some advice...
Tmi warning.......
I just went to the loo and when I wiped I found slimy bright red blood...it was only alittle and since I have rechecked it's just pinky cm...lots of!
I am cramping terribly today...like on and off really bad...I have been the modest cow bag you could ever meet in a dark lane at night....
Pete mentioned I look very pale today too...

I'm abit scared now...I really don't af to come now! It's too flaming early...af is not due till the 11th....!!!
I am 11 dpo / cd 27..... If my lp is about to change then it means my hormones are up the creak with out a paddle....this can't be happening.:( 
Of fakety fak fak!

What do you think ladies...doctors visit or wait this witch out....hopefully she is staying away!

P.S THIS HAS NEVER HAPPENED BEFORE!
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat could it be IB? It's too early for AF. Has he ever come this early?


----------



## Nataliieexo

I agree it could be IB i hope so xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls. Well I just got back from the doctors, and all things considered it went pretty well. My scan showed that everything has already cleared out naturally on it's own so that's very good. Now I'll just wait for the bleeding to taper off and stop. They took some blood and they will keep testing my blood until my number goes down to zero. Once it goes down to zero I should ovulate soon after that. So I'm looking forward to starting my OPK's again. She also put me on progesterone, which may been the cause, so that makes me happy. Hopefully that's all it takes for me to have a sticky bean. I guess I'm officially TTC again, and I look forward to a BFP again soon.
Thanks for your support in this very difficult time.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Meg have you been to the doctor yet i have no idea what time it is for you lol xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nevermind you posted as i posted, oh hopefully the bleeding stops soon and your numbers start to drop asap so you ovulate soon. It sucks that this happened to you, hopefully the progesterone helps you aswell xx


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> Hello ladies...I need some advice...
> Tmi warning.......
> I just went to the loo and when I wiped I found slimy bright red blood...it was only alittle and since I have rechecked it's just pinky cm...lots of!
> I am cramping terribly today...like on and off really bad...I have been the modest cow bag you could ever meet in a dark lane at night....
> Pete mentioned I look very pale today too...
> 
> I'm abit scared now...I really don't af to come now! It's too flaming early...af is not due till the 11th....!!!
> I am 11 dpo / cd 27..... If my lp is about to change then it means my hormones are up the creak with out a paddle....this can't be happening.:(
> Of fakety fak fak!
> 
> What do you think ladies...doctors visit or wait this witch out....hopefully she is staying away!
> 
> P.S THIS HAS NEVER HAPPENED BEFORE!
> :) :) :) xxx

Oh crap. Sorry to hear.
I guess it could be IB? Is it only when you wiped & only a little?


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Nevermind you posted as i posted, oh hopefully the bleeding stops soon and your numbers start to drop asap so you ovulate soon. It sucks that this happened to you, hopefully the progesterone helps you aswell xx

Thanks Natalie :flower:


----------



## mommaplus05

Well meg im srry all together that this has happend to u...very sad for u .but glad it was early enuf that u can start ttc very soon...im also glad that things have past and ur movin forward. I wish all the best of luck..and its true, u will o soon after and will b very very fertile(as we spike about me concieving before I even got my first af) I wish the best for u..not just that u concieve but that u have a happy lil snug bug!!! Its been concluded I have no idea how many dpo I am..lol. Nat, im hoping ur r having ib...but if it is af then maybe ur cycles r moving closer and that may b a good thing. A lot less time between ya know? Just keep eye out and keep me updated if the bleesing stops or af comes.. im b thinkin bout ya..u must have long cycles seein mine r only 26 days and sometimes 24..lol I cldnt imagine them bein that long. Ugghhh..but keep me updated ill b stalkin all eve.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...I need some advice...
> Tmi warning.......
> I just went to the loo and when I wiped I found slimy bright red blood...it was only alittle and since I have rechecked it's just pinky cm...lots of!
> I am cramping terribly today...like on and off really bad...I have been the modest cow bag you could ever meet in a dark lane at night....
> Pete mentioned I look very pale today too...
> 
> I'm abit scared now...I really don't af to come now! It's too flaming early...af is not due till the 11th....!!!
> I am 11 dpo / cd 27..... If my lp is about to change then it means my hormones are up the creak with out a paddle....this can't be happening.:(
> Of fakety fak fak!
> 
> What do you think ladies...doctors visit or wait this witch out....hopefully she is staying away!
> 
> P.S THIS HAS NEVER HAPPENED BEFORE!
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Oh crap. Sorry to hear.
> I guess it could be IB? Is it only when you wiped & only a little?Click to expand...

 Yes it was only alittle but bright red...and (sorry tmi). Slimy...
Al this is really messing with my mind...

Ladies -I do hope this is IB bc I am almost at the end with ttc patience...I feel so blah right now.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

O and meg, drink lots of water it will help keep things flushed quickly and alieviate any cramping..


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm still waiting for my progesterone levels back you would think they would hurry with them....its a joke how fussy they are to check hsg and check progesterone here, especially when its becoming a more common cause of miscarriage i mean if they just tested it anyways they could save a lot of people the heartbreak of one. Sometimes i feel like i would make a better doctor than most of the doctors i have ever seen xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Bright red is usually fresh...so im crossing that its IB..that wld b great!!


----------



## natjenson

Hi meg...:) 

That's great news that they think it's all done with...not so great this it IS over but I am glad you are feeling good about being on the ttc train again...
Ha ha I may need you...my patience is running out...it's been 7+ years pri to Harry and almost 2 years after...grrrr...I am officially on cycle 18/19 bc I can't count my mc but ...I feel like totall shit about it all again...I don't know perhaps I am just having a very bad day!...

It may take around a week for your numbers to go down love...they will most likey re call you in for a second or even third lot of hgc bloods...
Yaye :happydance: for the progesterone ....so what's the proto on how to take that and when?

I'm sooo rooting for you Hun.:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Glad your appt went as well as it could considering the sad news. Hopefully your levels drop soon and you get that sticky one soon since you are supposed to be most fertile for a few months after! Continue to take care of yourself and take time to be good to yourself and deal with the emotions.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat are you gona stick with the 15dpo testing? Xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yeah meg it only took two cycles after my chemical, they say even after a chemical you are pretty fertile. wow two pregnancy's in 3 months and i used to worry myself sick that i couldn't conceive :S i am really lucky x


----------



## natjenson

Yep nat I am sticking with 15 dpo :thumbup: ...I figure if it's IB tonight I will know by then right?....

So gals...I appollagise for my negative posts...I am feeling really bummed out!...I will try to be possy meeee again...:happydance:
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

Better? :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi meg...:)
> 
> That's great news that they think it's all done with...not so great this it IS over but I am glad you are feeling good about being on the ttc train again...
> Ha ha I may need you...my patience is running out...it's been 7+ years pri to Harry and almost 2 years after...grrrr...I am officially on cycle 18/19 bc I can't count my mc but ...I feel like totall shit about it all again...I don't know perhaps I am just having a very bad day!...
> 
> It may take around a week for your numbers to go down love...they will most likey re call you in for a second or even third lot of hgc bloods...
> Yaye :happydance: for the progesterone ....so what's the proto on how to take that and when?
> 
> I'm sooo rooting for you Hun.:flower:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Thanks Nat. I emailed you earlier so check it when you can xx

I understand re your patience .... I find 1.5 yea torture let alone 7!! Nat your bfp will come before that !! I feel it in my bones it's a comin not too far. Oh man can we all take a potion and get knocked up lol ?

As for the progesterone, the doctor told me that I will start taking it on CD 20. I will pick up the pills next week, but because I will ovulate before I get my next AF I'm a little bit confused as to when I should start taking it this time. I guess because for me, CD 20 is about six days after my positive OPK I will just do it around then. Lordy hope it helps


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Glad your appt went as well as it could considering the sad news. Hopefully your levels drop soon and you get that sticky one soon since you are supposed to be most fertile for a few months after! Continue to take care of yourself and take time to be good to yourself and deal with the emotions.

Thanks so much Talia, I will definitely do that. Plan to do some retail therapy this weekend and spend some good quality time with my husband


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yeah you will know by then but man i wish you could test sooner lol xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh the person who scanned me put me on a sex ban today, fun haha and i havent had any spotting today i didnt on sunday either x


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Oh the person who scanned me put me on a sex ban today, fun haha and i havent had any spotting today i didnt on sunday either x

That's great re the spotting but booooo sex ban lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

I know i heard her telling my oh from the bathroom its joined to the room and i was thinking how impressed he must have been lol yeah the spotting seems to do what it likes but i suppose at least i'm getting one or two days without it i would be shocked if i didnt get it for 2 days in a row lol


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Oh the person who scanned me put me on a sex ban today, fun haha and i havent had any spotting today i didnt on sunday either x

Really! For real?......she ain't getting none at home then lol...
Naaa ii get why...but gawsh ...that's only gonna make you want oh EVEN more now lol...oooops....
Well I suppose there are OTHER things you can get down to business with instead....
Wowzers...no sex! :dohh: that sux and stinks of poo! Lol...

How long nat?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Spoke to my cousin today the one who lost her baby because her brain stopped devloping shes waiting on them to finish testing on her to bury her she was 12 weeks 1day along when they discovered it so sad but she found out she was a little girl. I cant even imagine what it was like x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Until the spotting spots that could be a while lol my sex drive is higher than ever aswell haha torture xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok so my inlaw that knows im ttc bought me a blue dye and I figured hey fack it..lol this one is forbu natalie..all blue dye are evill go figure bfn on frer but blue dye has lines..loo
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131105_175834.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20131105_175813.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crazy84

Omg check this out girls!! NOT MY BFP!!! I was looking in the pregnancy test gallery and this girl had turned a test positive with coke so she could see the test line.. So I thought....heck I have enough tests to waste....might as well....and holy crap it turned it positive!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommaplus05

This
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131105_175834.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok so my inlaw that knows im ttc bought me a blue dye and I figured hey fack it..lol this one is forbu natalie..all blue dye are evill go figure bfn on frer but blue dye has lines..loo

All of mine had lines!! Wth?! Lol I did read that they are more sensitive though!! Who knows... Maybe they are!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg thats oddd. Wow coke has hcg?? Really?? Wtf


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so my inlaw that knows im ttc bought me a blue dye and I figured hey fack it..lol this one is forbu natalie..all blue dye are evill go figure bfn on frer but blue dye has lines..loo
> 
> All of mine had lines!! Wth?! Lol I did read that they are more sensitive though!! Who knows... Maybe they are!!Click to expand...

Yeah I have heard they r more sensitive...last time I used them was on the down hill slope of a chemical..went to doc for bloods and hcg was 3.5..wow..I had a blue dye and one other brand pic it up..I believe it was blue dye and some other cheapy..amazing..lol but they for sure must b read before they dry cuz they always dry w lines..


----------



## crazy84

I did not know they all dried with lines!! Hahaha that might explain my tests!!!! And I know the coke thing is crazyyyyyy!!


----------



## crazy84

Do you girls have any tests left? I am surprised that I do!! Lol I have been a wee bit carried away this cycle!! With all the Evaps and cramps I had early on I was so positive about it though!! However the closer I get to af the more my body feels that is the way it is headed! :/ we shall see though!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Yeah im out now..lol..my dh brought home a frer..lmao..he made me pee..again!! I told him no cuz its gona b bfn but he made me..here it is ashley
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131105_193113.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 8









IMG_20131105_193159.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131105_193139.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crazy84

Oh my shat!!!!! There is a line!!!! It's there and it's clear!! Holy hell do you see that?!


----------



## crazy84

Ahhhhh I am so excited for you!!! There is totally a line


----------



## mommaplus05

Haha..I see sumthin but not holdin my breath. Lmao


----------



## mommaplus05

Well my friends. I am off to bed..im tuckered out. Ugghhh..I guess I b chillin the nxt few days waitin for good ole af..lol no more testin hopefully cuz im out. (Unless I feel spunky enuf to drive all way back to town. Lol) which prolly wnt happen til least friday..af is due on the 10th I believe..so until then haha...so I reckon if I have no af sugns come friday I may buy one and pee on it cuz I b 12 dpo then...im not feeling very positive anymore though..seems im was sooo certain around o time and shortly after but the closer I get to af day the more I think its all bfn...blows goats! Haha...well until mornin my friends..:))


----------



## natjenson

Gooooooooood morning ladies.:) 

Feeling soooo much better today....I think I almost went into a melt down haha...
Bat alas...last night I eventually got my ironing did...had a little read...then thought gp hayyyyy I should really meditate again...

So I meditated and managed to get back to that feeling pre o day and reminded myself " a bfp would be fantastic- bit it's OK if it's not" 
I felt sooo much better after ...I went to bed and altho it took alittle while to get off to sleep I felt like a new woman again.:) 

So it's onwards and upwards from here on in...I shall test on 15 dpo Saturday and then that's it...af or not I will be getting the eff on with it.:) 

Amanda ...oh my word there is a line on your frer!.....never known a frer to lie!....you HAVE TO TEST AGAIN 48 hrs post frer....surley?.....good luck love.:) 

Ashley...where are you at now? What dpo ?...it's 7/8 now isn't it?....

Right ladies.....now more negative stuff...positive vibes only ok! :thumbup: 
We got to right?...
I know it gets tiring but wowzers how on earth can we do this if we are always falling on our bottoms...positive positive positive only.:) 

Yaye...

So I'm off to take Harry to nursery now...I should be home by lunch time...have a greeeeeeat Morning my petals ....love to all you ladies.<3 


From a MUCH happier Natalie ....:wohoo: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

My progesterone is in the 60s hmm nothing wrong with that then xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Mornin all..nat I dnt plan on testing til at least friday..and u know wats weird? I took that pic at like 4-5 min..then about 10 min later i looked and really cldnt see much of anythning son I did the expected and popped it open and only saw what looked to b a faint possible evap/indent..yup on frer..so im certain it was nothin..im really not holdin my breath this round..just a feeling that af is right around the corner...have u had any visions? Dreams per say? Fill me in if sooo..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Gooooooooood morning ladies.:)
> 
> Feeling soooo much better today....I think I almost went into a melt down haha...
> Bat alas...last night I eventually got my ironing did...had a little read...then thought gp hayyyyy I should really meditate again...
> 
> So I meditated and managed to get back to that feeling pre o day and reminded myself " a bfp would be fantastic- bit it's OK if it's not"
> I felt sooo much better after ...I went to bed and altho it took alittle while to get off to sleep I felt like a new woman again.:)
> 
> So it's onwards and upwards from here on in...I shall test on 15 dpo Saturday and then that's it...af or not I will be getting the eff on with it.:)
> 
> Amanda ...oh my word there is a line on your frer!.....never known a frer to lie!....you HAVE TO TEST AGAIN 48 hrs post frer....surley?.....good luck love.:)
> 
> Ashley...where are you at now? What dpo ?...it's 7/8 now isn't it?....
> 
> Right ladies.....now more negative stuff...positive vibes only ok! :thumbup:
> We got to right?...
> I know it gets tiring but wowzers how on earth can we do this if we are always falling on our bottoms...positive positive positive only.:)
> 
> Yaye...
> 
> So I'm off to take Harry to nursery now...I should be home by lunch time...have a greeeeeeat Morning my petals ....love to all you ladies.<3
> 
> 
> From a MUCH happier Natalie ....:wohoo:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Im glad ur back to urself nat. When ur upset I get upset ..lol positivity always helps notto mention it saddens me when ur upset..im a big boob..haha..im not always the most optimistic when it comes to all this and I am frequently a debbie downer so I relyon u alls strenght since mine sux..lol


----------



## crazy84

Good morning lovely ladies!!!! Just sippin on some coffee right now!! :) I get more positive and happier the more coffee I have!! Hahahaha so here is my frer from this morning!! I am going to finish up my tests today...only one left..hahaha and wait to poas for a few days! Well I still have all those ics but I don't have as much of an urge to pee on them!! Hahaha my body feels exactly like it always does before af...so I am feeling a little downish....but it will all wok out exactly how it is suppose too!! ;) and I have you girls to deal with it with!! Makes it so much better!! I am only 8dpo however af should be here on the 10th...so not that far away!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## crazy84

B&w
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crazy84

If you stare real hard there might be a line on the b&w test! Hahahaha hahahaha

Oh Nat I love your positive attitude!!! :):):)


----------



## Nataliieexo

I see a line on both lol i have seen a line in all the frers you 3 have posted lol xx


----------



## crazy84

Thanks Natalie!!! I only have a digi frer left...lol I suppose I might try it tomorrow.... Lol how are you feeling?? Still spot free?? Hahahaha sorry that just sounded funny!! Any ms yet????


----------



## mommaplus05

Hey ashley..sooo I woke up knowing I was out of tests..then I remembered the other blue dye test from the two pk brought to me yesterday..hahaga well I peed on it and I sooooo hate blue dye cuz it dnt even satisfy me cuz of there horrid evaps and always havin lines..but ima post for ya so u can see y we dnt believe blue dye. There fine to pee on but not trustworthy at all..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131106_074944.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20131106_074925.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommaplus05

Here a close up
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131106_075625.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm feeling fine and no spotting since monday but im sure some will be along later today lol nope no ms ive only felt sick once and im sure that was from gas and tbh before getting pregnant i feel sick a few times a week lol


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Hey ashley..sooo I woke up knowing I was out of tests..then I remembered the other blue dye test from the two pk brought to me yesterday..hahaga well I peed on it and I sooooo hate blue dye cuz it dnt even satisfy me cuz of there horrid evaps and always havin lines..but ima post for ya so u can see y we dnt believe blue dye. There fine to pee on but not trustworthy at all..

Holy shat!!! I see that line so clear!!! You had the line on the frer plus that line!!! Geez that would make me want to test even more!!!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Not me..haha..it just pisses me off..haha I know the blue is junk and the frer line flippin damn near diappeared. Sadly im 80% sure im not prego..just cant stop peein on sticks anyway..haha


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> Not me..haha..it just pisses me off..haha I know the blue is junk and the frer line flippin damn near diappeared. Sadly im 80% sure im not prego..just cant stop peein on sticks anyway..haha

 boo


----------



## crazy84

Lol maybe you should try another frer!!!! ;)


----------



## natjenson

Wowzers Amanda...that's one awfull of evap if it's not a possy...
I with you I DONT trust the evil horrid blue dyes....but hrmmmm that one looked positive :wacko:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

blue dye test are evil & all end up with that exact evap. 
I have had them on EVERY blue dye test I've ever bought.
No point to waste your money.


----------



## crazy84

Well girls.... I just found out that I have to run to town.... The good news is that I have money......the bad news is that I have to go to the store and I am not sure if I can fight the urge to purchase tests! And I wish I could say that I was looking for y'all to encourage me not too.... But honestly I will probably do it no matter what y'all say!! Hahahahahaha just thought I would share!!! Oh but if I don't get a bfp this month I will without a doubt not be buying any tests next month!!!


----------



## barbikins

LOL Amanda you're funny.
I'm the same. I do what I want ;)
Well, least get a pink dye test, k? :)


----------



## natjenson

Hay barbs...how are you :flower:
:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Nat???? Wat happen w ur spotting yesterday? Did it stop? Cramps?


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Well girls.... I just found out that I have to run to town.... The good news is that I have money......the bad news is that I have to go to the store and I am not sure if I can fight the urge to purchase tests! And I wish I could say that I was looking for y'all to encourage me not too.... But honestly I will probably do it no matter what y'all say!! Hahahahahaha just thought I would share!!! Oh but if I don't get a bfp this month I will without a doubt not be buying any tests next month!!!

Im not gona stop ya ashley!! I look forward to ur sticks!!! I expect u to pee soon as u get home..u shld do another experiment..get a two pack of + - blue dye..o pee on one and dip one in the toilet..bahaha..see which one is most positive after one hr..lol


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Nat???? Wat happen w ur spotting yesterday? Did it stop? Cramps?

Hi Amanda :) ...
Yep the bleed stopped ...it was only a little but it's no more...and the cramping...has eased right off now too...I was slightly cramoy this morning but nothing since...mind I have been run off my feet all day to even notice lol...

Just sat here now waiting on my tuna pasta bake...it smells sooo yummy...I can't wait to tuck I am starved.lol
Hurry up and cook haha...

Did you say you are due af on the 11th?...


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Someone test lol i'm so tired like i literally cant not be botherd to even think about tea xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I dont think i have updated on my mam in a while shes doing great, shes coming home on friday so glad, shes so strong xx


----------



## natjenson

Hay barbs...I am learning about ivf.....stimmimg(injections) ...emby function and testing...eggy quail it's and all sorts of different protocols on ivf meds....I am hooked reading this girls journal...
Barbs there is soooo much info out there on ivf...it's mind blowing...are you reaserching to?
So much to take in isn't....:dohh:

Jeeeez you are about to embark on one heck of a journey...I am giving it all I got for hope that it's the shortest journey ever and that you get your long awaited much deserved bfp.:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok I had to run to town for sum things..and if I said I didnt get tests I wld b lying..lol and if I said I didnt already pee on sum I wld b lying..lol I got a frer and an equate (blue) 5 days sooner test..here they r..the blue dye as usual..had a faint skinny blue line show up immediately..I took pic of it after about 2 minutes..I still am sure af gona come..but gives me something to do while I wait..haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131106_122011.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG_20131106_121937.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20131106_121904.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20131106_121842.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 5


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I dont think i have updated on my mam in a while shes doing great, shes coming home on friday so glad, shes so strong xx

Ahhh nat that Is brilliant news Hun...so happy for you,..:) :happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow uploaded cant see shat


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok I had to run to town for sum things..and if I said I didnt get tests I wld b lying..lol and if I said I didnt already pee on sum I wld b lying..lol I got a frer and an equate (blue) 5 days sooner test..here they r..the blue dye as usual..had a faint skinny blue line show up immediately..I took pic of it after about 2 minutes..I still am sure af gona come..but gives me something to do while I wait..haha

,ERMMMMMM, Amanda ! There's a line on your frer...I don't even have to click on the pic to see it.
:happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Hmm crapoy
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131106_122011.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## natjenson

Oh my gawsh AMANDA...LOOK AT YOUR TEST WOMAN,...lol...I barley touched it.

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommaplus05

Hmmm lemme inver maybe it show better
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131106_122834.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Nat???? Wat happen w ur spotting yesterday? Did it stop? Cramps?
> 
> Hi Amanda :) ...
> Yep the bleed stopped ...it was only a little but it's no more...and the cramping...has eased right off now too...I was slightly cramoy this morning but nothing since...mind I have been run off my feet all day to even notice lol...
> 
> Just sat here now waiting on my tuna pasta bake...it smells sooo yummy...I can't wait to tuck I am starved.lol
> Hurry up and cook haha...
> 
> Did you say you are due af on the 11th?...
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Omg the bleeding stopped ??? Wowowow..r u thinkin ib???


----------



## mommaplus05

Only think that has me a lil like hmmmm is the blue dye...reason y is cuz I always have gota lines but not usually until there dry or almost dry. That blue line(although thin) cannot b an evap..it may b a dye run or false pos but not an evap. Test still drippin..only two min had past. I saw it right away..so that has me wonderin a little bit.


----------



## natjenson

Yes yes yes Amanda...you HAVE to do another frer again...when ? When ? When?

Never ever seen a frer be wrong!

:) :) :) ...
P.s yes it stpped...it was like 10 mins...strange eh...that would sooo faking cool if we both got our bfp love...but I am not confident here for mine ooooops :) 
But I'm happy either way.:shrug:


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat cant you test sooner lol amanda i see that line on your frer omg xx


----------



## natjenson

Awe I wish I could nat but I HAVE to off till Saturday...the testing reeks havoc on me lol...
I am a crazy bitch at home when I get a bfn lately....poor oh.ooooops lol..
A crocodiles snap has nothing me pmsl...

I won't let it get to me on Saturday...in fact I'm glad it's atleast 3/4 sleeps away as it gives me enough time to shrug off a bfn if it is one-which I AM expecting.:) but that's OK.

:) :) :) xxx
Nat look at it this way...if it is a bfp...YOULL be first to know as you are on the same time as me....good ole uk eh! Lol...that's if you check in in the morning like we usually do :flower:


----------



## crazy84

Omg Amanda!!!!! There are for sure lines on those!!!!!! And last nights!! I think that is a great sign!!!!! Do another frer!!!!! Mine were straight up bfn!!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Hey I accidentaly hit unsubscribe..how do I resubscribe? Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

I may retest in am .im undecided. Lines arent convincing enuf..I mean I shld see them fron 5 foot awat at 9-10. I can on blue dye but those suk..frer dont have me convinced that its worth furtger testing ya know..lol ashley I know u bought more tests so u best come on w it..haha


----------



## mommaplus05

Natalie, how many dpo were u when u took ur first frer?? I srry I dnt remember (were u 11?) And do u still have a pic of ur first? Can I see it? Haha


----------



## crazy84

Oh girl you know I did!!!! Hahahaha I will wait and test again in the am....the ones I just took were without a doubt bfn.....the only one with a hint of a line and it was so faint idk know if it is even there was my ic....and those normally equal Evaps!!


----------



## crazy84

Here they are :/
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nataliieexo

No i dont have a pic i got the faintest of faint line that didnt convince me i couldnt even get a pic of it, the second was a bit darker when i get on the laptop i will root through the thread and try find it i was 11dpo with the very very faint line i thought it was a bfn it was that faint


----------



## crazy84

I bet walmart is wondering what the hell I am doing!!! Hahahaha I have bought so many tests lately


----------



## Nataliieexo

They both have lines.


----------



## crazy84

I think maybe just the saturation makes it look like that!! But if you see something that makes me happier!!! Not as disappointing!! Lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Do you have the originals lol


----------



## crazy84

I do!! But I took the frer apart and there was a major indent on it!!!! Crazy!!!! I thought they were suppose to be the most reliable... But I have seen lots of negatives about them lately!! Anyway I am sure that was what we were seeing on it... Let me try to snap a pic of it real fast!!


----------



## crazy84

Look at that indent!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## barbikins

crazy84 said:


> Look at that indent!!

they all have this indent. it's where the dye pools for a positive response.


----------



## crazy84

Oh heck! I guess I just never noticed it before!! Oops!! :)


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls, well my hCG is down to 435, which I guess is pretty good. I know that a lot of people after miscarriages have them in the thousands and thousands and it takes forever. So I'm really glad that's not the case with me, and hopefully next week when I test again it will almost be at zero and then I can wait to ovulate.


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> Hi girls, well my hCG is down to 435, which I guess is pretty good. I know that a lot of people after miscarriages have them in the thousands and thousands and it takes forever. So I'm really glad that's not the case with me, and hopefully next week when I test again it will almost be at zero and then I can wait to ovulate.

How are you Meg?? I am glad that your hcg is coming down quickly!!


----------



## crazy84

Amanda...have you tried anymore tests?????


----------



## mommaplus05

No im not testing this eve any more..I may pee in mornin idk..lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Whoah i have just completed 2 days with no spotting this is a first i'm shocked lol bedtime for me goodnight xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> Whoah i have just completed 2 days with no spotting this is a first i'm shocked lol bedtime for me goodnight xx

Yay!! Hoping the spotting stays away!!


----------



## mommaplus05

So I just read that the accuracy of frer for 10 dpo is 61%..wow..thats intersting..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Well its says 4days before expected af..


----------



## mommaplus05

I checked my ff and entered this months data(I usual have it on my x days) but anywho...it says I am on cd 21, and 9dpo and af shld arrive on the 12th(I thought the 10th because it came early last mo)..so guess we see wat the am brings..lol


----------



## crazy84

I am 8dpo, cd 19, and af due the 10th....... My body really feels just like af is around the corner! I really shouldn't waste anymore tests....but I probably will! Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow ashley. U r just right behind me ehh? Lol weird..and my af due a day or two after u..lol (but im still thinkin it b here between the 10-12th 12th at the latest..lol guess we see . Im gona pee on a stick in the mornin I guess r u?


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, well my hCG is down to 435, which I guess is pretty good. I know that a lot of people after miscarriages have them in the thousands and thousands and it takes forever. So I'm really glad that's not the case with me, and hopefully next week when I test again it will almost be at zero and then I can wait to ovulate.
> 
> How are you Meg?? I am glad that your hcg is coming down quickly!!Click to expand...

Just taking it day by day thanks. 

FX for your bfp ! It's looking interesting ;)


----------



## crazy84

Of course I am Amanda!! Hahahaha but it's not looking so good! I have gotten crazy faint lines on my ics but nothing on frer :/ soi am sure they are more darn Evaps!!


----------



## crazy84

Good Morning!!!! Where is everyone at?!!! Omg girls.....my brain has went!! Yesterday I left the skink running for about 30 minutes and last night I made tacos and left the dang burner on all night!! Holy crap that is dangerous!! Geez I must just have a lot on my mind!! My kids dad and his now fiancé have been making my life hell...so I am sure that has a lot to do with it!! I wish I could just move far away from them!! So I took a frer and an ic.....pretty sure I am out! I thought I saw the craziest faintest line that you can't even pick up on camera on my frer....lol but like barb said if you have to do all that mess then it isn't a positive! My ic had a faint line has well! But my last 3 have and they appear to be the famous Evap lines!! Lol well if I am out I will look forward to next cycle! With only a couple days until af you think I would get a bfp by now if I was preggers! ;)
So girls show me y'all's tests!! Ok ok Amanda show me yours!!!! 
Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Post ur tests ashley if u saw the faintest of lines of frer then there is still hope..expecially ifbu see it in real life...tweakin is harmless if ur only doin it so u can see it in the photo...besides, if it makes us feel better then wats the harm ehh? Helps us speed the tww w a little hope...lol now dnt b a debbie downer and post them tests woman!!! Hahaha o and I peed this am on one of the equate blue dye and wat??? Bfn on blue dye? That must b so cuz the blues always have lines so if I get no line then it must mean im defo not prego...hahaha


----------



## mommaplus05

But.....u know wat?? Im gona post the crazy thing for u to tweak and squint ashley cuz thats wat we doo....haha


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> But.....u know wat?? Im gona post the crazy thing for u to tweak and squint ashley cuz thats wat we doo....haha

Yay!!! Do it!!! Ok... Let me go take some pics!! But I have come to the conclusion that the line that I might have seen was the indent line!! Hahahahahaha damn it! :/ 
Are you do for af the same time as me? Or a few days after???


----------



## crazy84

I am waiting for my daughter to go to school!! Lol then I will go get pictures!!


----------



## crazy84

However my body is totally telling me that af will be in a few days! Booooooooo


----------



## mommaplus05

Heres my bfn
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131107_073015.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crazy84

Ok... There is so not a line on this!! It must have been because I hadn't had coffee yet and had a whole lot of wishful thinking!! Here it is in and out of the case! :/
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## crazy84

Here is my ic... The arrow just shows where the line could be!!! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crazy84

Here is a super tweak!! Lol I think when u add saturation it tends to create lines
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow. Saturation sure does make a difference. Lol I think if u lived closer I wld ask ya to go have a drink we me on behave of our bfn's..haha it suks more to have no lines than faint lines cuz at least the faint lines gives hope til af..haha(im sick) haha


----------



## crazy84

Oh I so totally agree about the faint lines!! Lol and yes we would have to have a dang drink!!! Lol when/if;) af shows I believe I will have me a nice night out!! Lol I have to go to Amarillo today (a city close by) I may pick up a few more tests!! Lol hit up a different walmart!! I know it is pointless..... But I still want to have the tiniest bit of hope. Lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Urgh sorry about the bfns girls.

I feel like crap today but im not sure when i dont feel sick just unwell x


----------



## crazy84

Sorry Natalie!! I hope you get to feeling better!!!!!


----------



## crazy84

I am just playing around with my tests! Lol nothing better to do right now!! Look how these dried!! Lol top is last night, bottom is this mornings!!
Indent line!! Just shining thru!! Lol guess that is why you leave them in the case hahaha
Top tests are the front side, bottom 2 are the backs
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommaplus05

I see the indemt on this am test but I also seee a nice pink line nxt to it??? Wat us that??


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> I see the indemt on this am test but I also seee a nice pink line nxt to it??? Wat us that??

The control line!! Bahahahahaha jk jk jk!! :):) just a wee bit of humor for our bfns! ;) I am not sure I see what you are talking about though


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is ur test tweaked..I didnt even need to tweak it to see the pink line but I just did it anyway. Lol see wat I talkin bout???? Right nxt to ur indent. That is sooooo convincing..u need to test more..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131107_091707.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## mommaplus05

Thatt is a pink facking line!! U can see on todays test..front and back of it..holy shat


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg


----------



## crazy84

I see it now!! That is crazy!! Weird...but ok... I will test more!! Bahahahahahahaha, doesn't take much to convince me! Oh heck lets just be honest I was probably going to test until af anyway!! Lol what normally happens the day of af is I get up...test...then smu I start! Lol never fails I blow a test right before


----------



## mommaplus05

Look to lft of control line look at indent. There is a pink freekin line. Lol is it not there in real life? I can see it on the none enhanced pic u just posted


----------



## crazy84

I am not sure... I couldn't see it until you tweaked it! I already tossed them!! I will get some more tests today!! I won't be back from Amarillo until probably 6:30/7... But I will take a test then! Too bad I already peed thru all of my frers! No self control whatsoever!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok ashley u made me pee on my last frer..lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131107_093700.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 12









IMG_20131107_093638.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mommaplus05

I see "sumthin" on my test just not sure if its pink


----------



## mommaplus05

Here it is inverted
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131107_094027.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crazy84

I without a doubt or a tweak see that line Amanda!!!!!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I see.something on your test alright i didnt even enlarge it and i saw it


----------



## crazy84

So I am thinking you are going to have to head to town and get some more tests too!!! Your line is totally visible


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yes get more tests!! Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol nah..im feelin a tat crampy dwn below..im gona wait this one out "I think".. lol least wait til tomorrow to go buy more tests..I just dnt feel prego..I know I got the line on frer I been hopin for but but sumthin tells me its not a sticky been..just a gut feelin ya know..soo if I can wait I will if not I wmt test til tomorrow afternoon...that way if its a sticky sumthin then hcg shld rise by then and if not it will b back to stark white bfn...guess it just waitin game...nat were r u this am??? Natalie srry ur feelin sick but thats a good sign!!


----------



## crazy84

It sure is quiet on here today!! I need to be home to Poas to liven us up! Lol however I am debating even buying more tests... My chin has a giant pimple on it.... Another af symptom!blah!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ur right..it is super quiet...I hope everyone ok..havent heard from nat all day..hmmm


----------



## mommaplus05

Ashley my dh brought home another test its a generic cbe...here it is for ya I have some edited and some not..so u can see both..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131107_160304.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20131107_160244.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20131107_155928.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20131107_155807.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommaplus05

Im seein lines on everything I pee on..just faint. I hope if somthin startin it sticks..last time I done this is qas a chem..:( had bloodwork done..thats y im not very positive. I b 11 dpo tomorrow so if it dont darken then I gona know sumthin up..lemme know wat u all think honestly..


----------



## mommaplus05

Here one more w flash on..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131107_161857.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommaplus05

Btw..test is not dry..stick drippin wet


----------



## Nataliieexo

I know blue dyes are bad for evaps but that looks like a thick blue line to me i have never tried a blue dye test before myself


----------



## crazy84

I see that line on my phone without even blowing the picture up!!!! :):) oh I hope this is it for you!!! I went ahead and bought a few more tests, however I am not looking for much to come from them!! As soon as I get home I will take one or two!! Hahahahaha


----------



## crazy84

I agree the line looks nice and thick!!


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...sorry to post and run....:) 

So today I have needed abit of a break online...
Been super duper busy too...altho tonight has been very relaxing...even had take out for dinner tonight...yum yumm :) 

Well I'm 13 dpo...two more sleeps till frer day ..:) 

Amanda...your frers....wowzers....I undertsppstand why you me be a lil sceptical...can you get beta done either way?.....
Good luck with tmr tests love...

Nat so glad everything is ok with your mom and she will coming home soon :) 

Ashley...sorry you are thinking your out already :hugs: 
There's still time tho love...you could of had late implantation...

So nothing new going on with me really....oh actually there's is....I am constipated now sorry tmi lol...but also cramping on and off....felt a little ness eared earlier but passed that off as low sugar levels as I had cut even more down on sugar intake...I don't even consume much anyway but been alittle worried for my back tooth...which btw is much better now...
Have a gut feeling I have a cavity that has food stuck that caused an infection...so the pain was unbearable two days ago but no I am feeling sooo much better with it today/ this evening. :) 
Fx it stays that way until I get my apt at dentist.

So ladies like I dpo aid I hate to post and run but I have an ealprly start and nee to get my but ship shape for tmr as the weekend starts early for me this week and I have A tonne of things on my chores/to do list to get done before Monday....trying to stay busy busy...it helps tremendously with the tww...:thumbup: 

Will check online for your frer tmr Amanda :). Good luck ladies...dh 


Natalie 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I haven't been on much i swear today has just been a nightmare i felt like i could kill someone earlier i felt so stressed for no apparent reason, been feeling unwell and been exhausted since 3pm so i am in bed now watching tv with a nice cup of tea xx


----------



## natjenson

You get them feets up nat...mmmm cuppa tea....me want one of those now....I suppose another half hour up won't hurt lol...stuff it gots to grab a cuppa and get into my bed with it now too..thanks for the idea lol....
May whatch/fall asleep to city of angels....oh boy my fav weepy rom movie ever!....seen it?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Where in the world is Nat??


----------



## natjenson

^^^^^^^^ look up lol^^^^^^^^ 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

No ive never heard of it and i love weepy films lol xxx


----------



## crazy84

Lol I must have post at the same time or not refreshed!! Hi Nat!!!!! Well girls we are heading home now!! Been a long busy day full of shopping!! In an hour I will be in sweats and Poas!! Lol


----------



## crazy84

Oh and can I add that my 2yr old just puked in my hand!!! Awesome!!! Lol NOT!!! She got choked up on chicken...


----------



## natjenson

Good lunch Ashley....oh and - amerillo.....
Here in the uk thier is a song and it drinpve me CRAZY,...... 
Show me the way to ammmmmerillo....every night I been hugging my pillow....dreaming dreams of amerillo and sweet Marie who waits for me....grrrrrr even typing that makes me effing mad! Bahahahaha


:) :) :) xxx
Edit...lunch??? I meant luck haha....


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Oh and can I add that my 2yr old just puked in my hand!!! Awesome!!! Lol NOT!!! She got choked up on chicken...

Oh sugar my gum drops....not good...smelly ride home is it? Lol

Hope she is alright love.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Ohhhhh nat you HAVE to watch it hpthen...Nicholas cage meg Ryan...my meggy look alike :) ...hot hot hot lol....
Yep I won't say much but he is an angel and he falls in love with her and.......
Well you just HAVE to watch it...I love it...but get the tissues at the ready love.:thumbup:

I also love amarageddon too,.lbut it scares the crap out of me and I ALWAYS give oh a huge hug after lol.....


Let me know if you watch city of angels and what you think...such a lovely film.:flower:


:) :) :) xxx 
Right ladies off to bedski's now...my eyes are going all googley...lol ooooops.
Niiiiiiiiiiight.:)


----------



## Nataliieexo

I love armageddon its so sad though, i like the notebook aswell shoulda seen the state of me the first time i watched it haha, goodnight :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Found this site ladies.......LOADS OF HELP FULL Q&A....ON TTC.... Very interesting ....

https://www.amandabears.com/faq.html#.UnwkjbIgGSM

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Found this site ladies.......LOADS OF HELP FULL Q&A....ON TTC.... Very interesting ....
> 
> https://www.amandabears.com/faq.html#.UnwkjbIgGSM
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Thanks for the link Nat, that was interesting!


----------



## crazy84

Ok here is my crappy test!!! Lol but I figured it was coming!!! Amanda you can tweak the sucker if you want!! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## crazy84

I see some weird line on it now that I look but it is nowhere close to where it should be! lol aye a shadow that got on the screen while I was taking the picture I say let's just disregard that test!!! Something was wrong when I took that pick! That line is not on the test!!


----------



## crazy84

I got my dog some new Jammie's today!! Here is a positive photo instead of a nasty bfn
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is ur tweaked frer ashley...I see a lil pink but seems to close to the other line?? Idk..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131107_211014.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 27


----------



## mommaplus05

U shld defo test w fmu! I am but all I have left is the crappy blue dye :( but I kept my last one to compare and see if there is a progression...thats the only way im gona tell if its gona b a bfp on them blues..


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is a super enhanced w the pink, this is urs ashley..fyi..lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131107_211442.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## crazy84

Thanks Amanda!!! :) I am pretty sure it was a shadow!! :/ lol dang it!! I will test again in the am!! I am holding out the most hope for you and Nat!!! If y'all can get your BFPs at least I will totally be cool to wait til next month!! Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Well I reckon ima head to bed..long evening..ugghhh have a bday party here at house for my dad w kereoke w stuff..good fun but im tuckered after I got the mess all cleaned up n kids tucked in...lol have a great eve my friends..nat im sooo anxious for ur nxt test..I mean sooo excited..cant wait for u to pee.. u have strenght waitin cuz theres noooo way I cld wait..im like wat 11dpo tomorrow and ur waiting til 15??? Wow..I wld have done had af by then..af usually comes on 13-14 dpo for me..


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Thanks Amanda!!! :) I am pretty sure it was a shadow!! :/ lol dang it!! I will test again in the am!! I am holding out the most hope for you and Nat!!! If y'all can get your BFPs at least I will totally be cool to wait til next month!! Lol

Shit..u shld totally not even count urself out girl..u r less dpo then I am..haha and I am not gettin bfp's yet..lol im tryin to hold strong and soo do u!! Lol its lookin pretty good for nat, so it may be me n u nxt cycle. Lol (hopefully meg too)...im good w that..


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey girls i still dont feel great today i am shattered and feel really unwell i think i've caught something. I started spotting again last night just before i went to bed. I woke up at 6.30 am to find more quite a bit i went back to bed convinced i was going to wake up to a bloodbath but woke up to the same amount as this morning. I have stomach pains aswell its in the same place af pains come but i have a dodgy belly aswell so not sure what to think. Just going to keep an eye on things x


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh natalie..that suks..what has the doc said about the spotting? R they concerned? I guess u just gota keep an eye huh...


----------



## Nataliieexo

They say its implant bleeding i'm sure implant bleeding isnt 3 weeks long its stopped now which is good my mams home soon ive been trying to get the house really clean but ive had to lay down for a while well she told me to when i rang her lol xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is my test from this am and yesterdays afternoon..todays looks lighter to me..yesterday is top one..:(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131108_072942.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow the upload hardly does it justice..lol heres another. Top yesterday bottom fmu
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131108_072629.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommaplus05

Crappy pic but here is todays orig color. Shows a lil clearer in person but ill post anyway
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131108_073346.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommaplus05

Lemme know wat ya all think..


----------



## crazy84

The top one does look a little darker... But maybe your afternoon pee is stronger!! Good news is that there are 2 lines on both!!! :):):):)


----------



## crazy84

Well....my tests were big fat bfns! I am a little disappointed as i was really hoping for a bfp.....but i also was kind of expecting it because my body let me know! Eh....af in 2 days then start again!!! :):)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crazy84

Arrows are only where the line would be
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommaplus05

I sent good pics in the case so I wemt ahead and tookem out..yop one from yester is dry but bottom is still wet(hense the dye still movin round)..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131108_074749.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommaplus05

Good grief..lol that b&w on frer really shows a line. Do u see nuttin in real life?


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> I sent good pics in the case so I wemt ahead and tookem out..yop one from yester is dry but bottom is still wet(hense the dye still movin round)..

When you send them like that the bottom looks darker to me!!!!


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Good grief..lol that b&w on frer really shows a line. Do u see nuttin in real life?

Nope!! Nothin!! Lol I mean when I look real hard a think I see a faint line.... But that takes some work!!! Hahaha that frer is bfn! :/ but like I said.....your bottom test out of the case looks darker!!! :):)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Me lol. I'm 5-7dpo and I started testing this a.m too! Of course mine was bfp too. With my son I got mine on 7-8dpo so I'm praying for that luck! It'd save alot of waiting and anxiety! Lol good luck ladies. I'll be testing again the day after tomorrow and ill check back in! Keep us all posted!


----------



## aidensmommy1

CORRECTION: of course it was BFN! I wqe it was bfp! Maybe the typo is a lil sign! Lol


----------



## crazy84

aidensmommy1 said:


> Me lol. I'm 5-7dpo and I started testing this a.m too! Of course mine was bfp too. With my son I got mine on 7-8dpo so I'm praying for that luck! It'd save alot of waiting and anxiety! Lol good luck ladies. I'll be testing again the day after tomorrow and ill check back in! Keep us all posted!

Well you are in good company!! Hahaha I started testing at 3/4dpo!! Lol idk why!!!! Good luck!!! Hope you get that sticky bean!!


----------



## crazy84

So I am doing a little research and I am thinking of trying fertilaide this next cycle....have any of you ever tried it?? It is suppose to be a natural blend of vitamins and what not.....


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies....:) 

Well I took my last frer this morning and I am sad to say it was a plane as day BFN...oh well
Not to worry tho...there's always next cycle I guess...:) 

Af due over the weekend so it's wait out the witch.:) 

I'm ok about it...:) 

Hope all you ladies are ok today...
Welcome aidensmommy1 :) ....:flower: ....how long is your lp? And baby dust to you love.:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies....:)
> 
> Well I took my last frer this morning and I am sad to say it was a plane as day BFN...oh well
> Not to worry tho...there's always next cycle I guess...:)
> 
> Af due over the weekend so it's wait out the witch.:)
> 
> I'm ok about it...:)
> 
> Hope all you ladies are ok today...
> Welcome aidensmommy1 :) ....:flower: ....how long is your lp? And baby dust to you love.:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Your positivity is very inspiring! Sorry about the bfn Natty oxoxox

Let's toast ourselves to a big glass of wine tonight :D


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok im back.. sooo its been and eventful mornin..I called my doc about the faint tests n such so she had me go ahead and come in.. she did bloods and an hcg..my numbers r at 8..yes 8.. which she said 6 is pregnant..she said af is still two days away but it is more than likely a chemical since my faints never really got any darker. Soo she said just wait for af and if by slim chance it dnt come then come back in for anothwr hcg..ugghh so theres my world. Lol soo I stopped on way home and got another frer just to see if it any darker than the other day and nope...its actually lighter...sooo I guess I just wait for af..doc said it shld come on time w such low numbers but said not to think to much unless its more than a cpl days late...so now I just wish af wld come the hell on so I can get on w nxt cycle!! This shat blows! Srry bout ur bfn nat looks like were all back in this together ehh? Soo lets do this .


----------



## crazy84

Well at least we have each other!!! :) so Amanda is there still a chance it could be viable though?????


----------



## crazy84

Ok.... Obviously there is lol sorry I just reread your post and you said if by a slim chance....
Didn't you just start getting your lines last night or the night before?? Can't it take up to 48 hrs to double???


----------



## mommaplus05

Yeah there is still a very slim chance..but she didnt seem like I shld hold on to any hope..and yeah I think it was yesterday maybe day before wen I started gettin lines but she said hcg 8 at 11 dpo is really still to low. :( she said had I tested last night and there was a significant darker line today then there wld b more hope but she dnt think its doubling..she said it usually more than doubles during the early days..she said that wrries her more than just low numbers...I trust her though..she been my doc a loooong time. Through my other chem and my later miscarriage..so im sure im done..wld like to have a drink this eve but I have that little "maybe" in the back of my mine keeping me from doin it..lol


----------



## crazy84

I am sorry!!! Man we didn't have the best of luck this month!! 
I have decided the day af comes I will order ic's and opks...maybe preseed... Lol but I will not buy any store tests! I spent an arm and a leg on them this cycle! I guess I was just a wee bit too excited! Lol well I decided just to go ahead and pee on my last frer....don't have time to stress over if maybe my body is wrong tomorrow! Lol too much to do! It was negative! Duh! Lol
Well if we aren't going to get sticky bfps...the come on af! Let's get the next cycle on the road!!! :):)


----------



## mommaplus05

Lets get on w this cycle for sure!!! Lol when r u due? My af due sunday


----------



## crazy84

Amanda-Same day as you!!! :):) Sunday!! But I really hope that your af doesn't cone and you get a great surprise!!!!!


Nat- what a wonderful positive attitude! I really thought your bleed was ib!!
You know what ladies.....we aren't out until the witch shows!!! So I guess we better just keep our heads up!!! :) if she shows...my cart at amazon is already full!!! Hahahaha true story!! ;)


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol ur hilarious ashley...lol


----------



## natjenson

:( oh Amanda I am sooo sorry love...:hug: 
Any loss is a sad one and I am gutted for you dear...

I am keeping y fx that your numbers double triple quadruple over night...:) 
If there's still a teensy bit of hope I will hang on to that for you...

So it looks like we are all due Sunday gals...Amanda I hope that witch syptays away and if you you end up testing on Monday you get your blaring bfp on your frer...

I guess tmr would be a teller if you tested seen as it would be three clear days since your line on frer....
But think of it like this....nat was slow to progress with her tests remember...:)

I'm keeping my fx for you.:hugs: 

Well ladies I am ill.....like totes snotty chick! Yuk!......I have the seasonal cold...so does Harry and Peter...so we are a bunch of sniveling snot rags...bahahahaha 
Looks like Harry and will be spending much of time in bed tmr as Peter HAS to got to work to pay the rent(bless)..... Mind he is over the worst of it today....
Shame I told him off for taking to many meds today...I was like.
Ummmmm Peter!.....that will have a detrimental effect on your sperm..like thanks!.....
Then I felt bad bc he felt awfull enough to need them.
Ha ha what am I like.:) 

So ladies...I hope you all are having a good evening tonight...the weekend starts here.

What are you up to this weekend? Anything intresting/nice? 

:) :) :) xxx

P.s natalieexo...
I'm sorry your poorly too Hun...I hope you get well soon dear.:hugs: Make sure your taking it easy ok.
And for reassurance I had an awfull cold during my first tri and my midwife said it would be fine as long as I take it easy and drink lots of water...olbis oil...get plenty...it helps de congest your chest...and nose....


Pps.....ooooh ooh oh ....got something to tell you...I over heard Peter talking on the phone earlier...he is planning a big supiprise for me....I CANT think for the life of me what it is...I'm sooo excited about it....
I wonder what it will be.....eeeeeeeek :happydance:


----------



## crazy84

Awe Nat, sorry y'all are all sick! :/ no fun!! I hope y'all get well asap!!! :):)
Sunday fun day for us huh?! Hahahaha
Well have had a few calls to go out tonight.....and I really should, but I am tired today!! Just feel like staying home and watching movies!! Pieter and I watched grown ups2 the other night!! I loved it! Sooooo funny!! Don't know what we will watch tonight!!


----------



## crazy84

Look how cheap these tests are!! Lol that should get me through my addiction
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks nat i am feeling a bit better now i am shattered though. My mams out of hospital now aswell :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

crazy84 said:


> Look how cheap these tests are!! Lol that should get me through my addiction

You will have no problem sailing through them tests haha


----------



## barbikins

Momma im so sorry.
8 is really low. Its good to know things are working tho. 
Chemicals are 1 in 3 pregnancies. We test so early and thats the only reason we catch it this early.
I had a chemical the first month we tried. It was weird but I wouldn't have known if I didnt test.


----------



## natjenson

Hi nat ...:) Yaye your mom is home.:happydance: 

Sorry your sooo tired...rest love ok...:thumbup: 
Hope your feel better tmr.:) 

Barbs :) ...how are you feeling today? Any better?.....:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hello Nat!
Im much better today.
Still a pesky cough but better.
And no headache today. Yahoo.
Mind you im taking drugs like clock work lol
cute photo Nat ;)

Hope everyone a great weekend.
Xo


----------



## natjenson

Ugh I am so ill right now...me and Harry are currently laid up on the sofa watching crummy Xmas films...

Amanda - did you test today with another frer?

How is everyone's weekend going so far? Good I hopes...:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Nat I hope you guys get better soon.
My headache is back. I slept some way to screw up my neck muscles.....again.
Ita cold and rainy here. Good day to stay in.
But I have errands and puppy has to get her yayas out at the dog park.


----------



## crazy84

Hey girlies!! Got a busy day today and tomorrow!! Lots of vollyball!! :) hope you all are having a fabulous weekend so far! Amanda let us know about your tests!!


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone, happy Saturday! Still lying in bed watching TV and that is the plan for the next little while. Then I'm going to get up do some cleaning and laundry, and maybe head out for a bit of shopping. Taking it easy today, just want to hang out and do nothing. I'm also back on my diet and trying to lose about 10 pounds. Wish me luck! Bleeding is done thank God, will go back for bloods on Tuesday probably. Hoping that I O in the next 1-2weeks:)


----------



## barbikins

Yay good news on the bleeding.
And great Saturday plan! Don't you got the kiddos this weekend?
My SD is here this weekend but not much fun planned.
I finished my art assignment but have to go shop for the next one. And doing chores as we speak.
We have to get groceries, take dog out and I guess chill out. Shitty weather today.


----------



## mommaplus05

Mornin all..hey nat, yes I tested w frer this am am but its nuttin to brag about..its slowly gettin lighter..I think doc is right and af will b here on time. :( sux but guess I b on to nxt cycle..this b my second chemical. So that one miscarriage and two chemicals..thats screwed up..I know the chemicals r overly common but guess it still blows..lol af due tomorrow so im just hoping it comea on time so I have no more waiting.


----------



## crazy84

Sorry Amanda!! :/ that does blow! :/ well I tested this am too and got a big fat bfn! Duh though! Lol I just have an urge to keep poas until af shows!! My sore boobs are finally starting to lighten up! That is always a sure sign of af for me!! 
Well I hope everyone's cycles get quickly back on track so that we can start trying again!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Yay good news on the bleeding.
> And great Saturday plan! Don't you got the kiddos this weekend?
> My SD is here this weekend but not much fun planned.
> I finished my art assignment but have to go shop for the next one. And doing chores as we speak.
> We have to get groceries, take dog out and I guess chill out. Shitty weather today.

It's pretty sunny here right now but I don't expect that to last long. We had the kids last night for a few hours but that was it. I must say after spending several hours with them it is tempting just to try for one ha ha. That's great that you finished your art assignment Barb!
Time for me to drag my ass out of bed and get some chores done XO


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Mornin all..hey nat, yes I tested w frer this am am but its nuttin to brag about..its slowly gettin lighter..I think doc is right and af will b here on time. :( sux but guess I b on to nxt cycle..this b my second chemical. So that one miscarriage and two chemicals..thats screwed up..I know the chemicals r overly common but guess it still blows..lol af due tomorrow so im just hoping it comea on time so I have no more waiting.

So sorry to hear about Amanda. I guess this is the downside of our need to test early... I suppose that the plus side is that af should be here on time and your cycle should not be disturbed by it. I know that's really disappointing though when I would feel the exact same way xx:hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Amanda have you had your hormones tested?


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> Amanda have you had your hormones tested?

No barb..I havent have them tested in quite a while..I was put on progesterone as a precaution w my daughter but I think they put ke on it to make me feel better cuz of myoscartoage just before. But I wasnt on anything w my son or others..I feel there may b somethin goin on..but as far as any fertility testing my dh doesnt wana gp through all that. But I may ask doc just to ck all my hormones n such "just because".. I have pretty regular cycles ranging from 24-27 days so idk wat the prob cld b..unless my rt tube has the same inflamation as my left and maybe the eggs aint makin tgere way dwn properly hence prevention proper implantation or somethin..idk..it sooo weird..


----------



## mommaplus05

I wldnt really even know wat to ask the doc to check ya know..I obviously "can" get pregnant but there just not stayin..


----------



## Nataliieexo

I feel much better today nat hope you feel better soon. 
So my mams ok now well not ok she still has her illnesses etc but its back to normal here and oh is coming to stay here because i dont want to leave her just yet. Thing is i just want some time to myself i've been hanging around her in case something happens. And i just want to be by myself for a bit but i haven't seen oh much this week so i feel like i would hugely offend him if i just said don't come. But i just cant be bothered wtf is wrong with me i'm getting all emotional because i cant be alone it never usually bothers me lol x


----------



## crazy84

Well girls.... I don't even know why I am saying anything... This is just not normal for me.... I still feel like af is coming and my body and the bfns also make that pretty obvious....but my cervix has been high and soft all day! It is normally low and hard before af with creamy cm....I also have basically no cm...I know the cervix is always changing and not a good indicator...this was just different and strange to me!! Just thought I would share....if you check your cervix what is it like before af??


----------



## crazy84

It's back to normal!


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies...:) 

Omg omg!...my supprise from Peter....

It's a puppie.:wohoo:
We pick it up on Friday.:happydance: :happydance:

Here he is - we have called him roary.:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## natjenson

Ummmmm has anyone else's bnb site gone pink?.........mine has..lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Awwwww puppy! 
What a surprise! Were you guys talking about getting one?! So sweat. Whats the breed??

Here is my fur baby again:
 



Attached Files:







20131109_214707.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol mine went pink a long time ago..haha...so has anyone started af since we r due today? Nat? Ashley?I dnt feel like it comin as of yet..but still have the whole day..lol how bout u gals?


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol mine went pink a long time ago..haha...so has anyone started af since we r due today? Nat? Ashley?I dnt feel like it comin as of yet..but still have the whole day..lol how bout u gals?


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Awwwww puppy!
> What a surprise! Were you guys talking about getting one?! So sweat. Whats the breed??
> 
> Here is my fur baby again:

Awe she is a cutey barbs...:flower:
Well we always said we would get a dog when we moved but I guess he just did it...I am glad tho bc I would have out it off and put it off...this way it's done now lol...
He is only 9 weeks old...I can't wait to get my mommy hands on him lol...
Apparently he snores REALLY badly lol....not looking forward to that...

How are you today....any better yet.lili have the cough now...it's horrendous...I keep loosing my breath when I cough...ugh.:( 
Hope to get some anti biotics tmr...

:) :) :) xxx

Edit...oooops forgot to say the breed.....lol.....he's a pug....they are meant to be ugly dogs but I LOVE him....


----------



## mommaplus05

Nat did ur af start?


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Lol mine went pink a long time ago..haha...so has anyone started af since we r due today? Nat? Ashley?I dnt feel like it comin as of yet..but still have the whole day..lol how bout u gals?

:hi: Amanda...:) ...no she's not arrived yet here too...

I hope she is kind to you when she does love...
Oh btw I woke with cramping so she IS coming sometime today. 

Haha yours went pink ages ago huh....I hate the way mine has changed....I was used to the way it was lol...oh well...if change is what it needs I will have to just accept it and get on with it lol...

Hope your ok Amanda love :flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Thanks nat..im doin ok..just hopin af dnt wait to long to show and this mess up my cycles..im hopin af still shows today. As of now I dnt feel it comin but sometimes it just hits w no warni ng...literally it just starts w bad cramps then af an hr later..but thats just sometimes.."usually" ill have cramps all night then wake up to af..soo idk, just hopin it not more than a cpl days late cuz it will make me crazy..


----------



## natjenson

That's what we are all here for love..lot help with the "crazy" days....:hugs:

I hope she shows too dear...so it's not dragged out.

My cramps don't usually start till it's in "full swing" ....lasts for 24 hrs then goes again...guess I am quite lucky there.

I just realised we might not be close together cycle wise this time...you o wayyy sooner than me :) ...it will be AT LEAST. Another two weeks for me yet..you will o about 10/11 days won't you?....you'll be like 4/5/6 dpo befor I am 1 dpo this time.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Amanda...don't take this the wrong way love ...but I don't think you should test quite as offen or as early this time...it will wind up making you crazy dear...(not litterally lol) 
I just worry that ttc is already a emotional process and sooner or later the bfns start to get to us don't they....this is why I have cut right back on testing....

It's totally up to you tho love...just wouldn't like any one of us get down about it that's all.:thumbup: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

We can "PACT" this one together if you want :flower: :) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Omg Nat!! I am so happy for you and your new puppy! That is so exciting :) I think pugs are adorable haha. DH doesn't like them and I always say whyyyyy they are so cute! And roary is a cute name:). Does Harry know yet?? What a great addition to the family hehe. 

So sorry AF is coming Nat. What a bitch!!!

I think you guys should all make a testing pact for next cycle lo. This is most important for Ashley and Amanda. 

Barb love the picture of your pup too. What a sweetie.


----------



## Petzy

Hi gals. Happy Sunday. Had a fun date night in the falls last night with hubby. We did terribly at the casino though haha. Went to a nice Italian place for dinner yummmm. Had a little too much vino though. I am not used to it these days and just a couple glasses was too much! Ah well feeling fine today. 

Going to head out and get some groceries soon and then I am making a huge vat of turkey chili. My mom and step dad will come for dinner later. Mmm chili on a cold day is the best. 

Good news on my end. Back to BDing :) so I'm happy about that. So glad it did not take forever to stop. Hopefully hcg is low when I go this week. I am thinking about going Tuesday since i went last Tuesday. Once I know my number I can better plan when to start my OPK.


----------



## Petzy

For the purposes of tracking and my app I called the MC day 1 of cycle and that way I can track BD and O. It will reset itself when I get my next AF anyways but I've seen people on here post that that's how they did it.


----------



## crazy84

Hey! No af here yet! Fertility friend moved it to tomorrow for some reason though! Ha I pay for the membership some months..lol and I let it run out this month and as soon as it went to the free version it changed af....
Nat- what an adorable puppy!
Amanda- have you tested to see if maybe the line got darker??!!
Meg I bet you are ready to get the show back on the road!! 
How is everyone else??


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> For the purposes of tracking and my app I called the MC day 1 of cycle and that way I can track BD and O. It will reset itself when I get my next AF anyways but I've seen people on here post that that's how they did it.

Meg love...that's sounds just about right love...but it may be a little fuzzy (the numbers) this cycle to your usual cycles...:flower:

I'm sooo glad you had a good night at the falls last night...you completely deserved at good night out.:thumbup:

Haha too much vino....love it...it's a giggle tho isn't it.

Yes! My pug.....I don't think they are ugly either ...glad you think so too...:) .....he is such a flaming cute ass doggy...I can't wait to bring him home...
So right now we have ...fish(called flip) x2 cats...(trigger and dizzy) - (named after dizzy rascle and Micky Evans football player-blame pete lol) were are getting roary (agpfter the flipping racing car...Harry named him)and then there's me pete and Harry....lots of hungry mouths to feed haha...

Busy busy busy here now...more hard work...lol

Meg so what cd are you making it now....when do you plan to start the opks?...

Good luck with all of my heart meg.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

No ashley, I havent tested..im startin to some mild crampy bloated feeling so im sure af is round the corner..have u tested this am? U prolly shld just in case ya know..


----------



## OurLilFlu

OMG! Nat your puppy is so cute! What a great surprise! My dog is also a breed (boxer) that is supposed to be ' so ugly that its cute'.... But she's truly the cutest thing ever! Yay! Oh and I were chatting about another puppy, I'd love to in the new place but will have to see how crazy it is with a new baby lol probably something that'll have to wait!


----------



## crazy84

Um......Amanda.......maybe I did....Hahahahahaha maybe I used my very last ic!!! Lol my cervix is so weird this cycle....it is usually low and very firm for a few days before af.....it is all over the place now....sometimes very high....however when I felt it last night it felt like it does before af...lol this morning it is gone! Haha but af is definitely on her way! I remember when I use to read about women checking their cervix's and I was like wth??! Lol now I do it! Here is my dumb bfn
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well i'm never the bearer of good news but here goes my mam collapsed this morning and was took to hospital she has a broken collerbone and hip. They dont know what to do with her hip because of her illnesses she cant have operations i felt so sorry for her this morning :'( she was in loads of pain and the paramedics made her walk with a broken hip!! shes only been home 2 days :(


----------



## crazy84

Oh man Natalie I am so sorry!!!! I hope they can help with the pain!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks, i'm having a nervous breakdown because dr google told me broken hips can result in death well not exactly the broken hip but it can cause blood clots, infections that can kill you. Just when i thought she was out of the woods x


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Thanks, i'm having a nervous breakdown because dr google told me broken hips can result in death well not exactly the broken hip but it can cause blood clots, infections that can kill you. Just when i thought she was out of the woods x

Oh Natalie I am so sorry about your mom...:hugs:
She is in the best place and they will take good care of her dear.:thumbup:
I wish her a speedy recovery love.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well ladies...the witch just landed!....
Cd1 it is...
:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: Nat!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Natalie im sorry to hear your mom's not well again.
Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery. She will benin good hands.

Nat sorry AF showed. That wretched bitch!!!!

How is everyones weekend?
Just dropped the kiddo off at her moms. We are foing xmas shopping and then ou5 for dinner.


----------



## barbikins

Meg im glad you had a fun weekend away.
And good plan re:BD.
What I did was once my numbers were 0, I tested w opk. My cycle wasnt too crazy. And went back to normal fast.


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh so sorry natalie..that sure sux..ur poor mom sure as been through some crappy stuff ehh..well prayers r still w her...and stay off of google! Thats just panic waitin..im sure doc get her back to normal soon..and nat sorry af got u, but least ur back at cd 1...new cycle and new chances ya know..im in a super pissy mood as I was last night..I mean sooooo crabby..I almost left last night after snappin at my dh..for no reason really..I guess its all the hormones maybe? Maybe shits all messed up..I got that small amnt of hcg in me mixed w pms stiff I reckon..lol I always get one or two big ass pimples before af, this cycle I got a tiny one that came and went. Lol I still have no af and I dnt think she is comin today..feelin kinda wet dwn there but really no more crampiness or anything. I was hoping she wldnt b late and come on time but doesnt seem so..:( so now I wait..this blows...


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok so af need to come like now..lol im the crabiest I have ever been in my life im mad and dnt know why amd cld seriously have a ball bag attack..I feel like locking myself in a sound proof room and screaming then crying..af neeeeeds to come so I can get back to my happy self.


----------



## natjenson

Sis4Us said:


> :hugs: Nat!!!!

:happydance: Yaye sis.....how you doing there Hun?.....what cd are you now?...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok so af need to come like now..lol im the crabiest I have ever been in my life im mad and dnt know why amd cld seriously have a ball bag attack..I feel like locking myself in a sound proof room and screaming then crying..af neeeeeds to come so I can get back to my happy self.

Awe Amanda...:hugs:.....remember love it's JUST Hormones ok.dont them suckers beet you ass down ok.

And :rofl: ....ball bag attack.....that really made me laugh out loud....I repeated it to Peter...let's just say he finds that saying very funny and is going to say it to his boss next time he spazzys out.

Wish I was ther to squish you with a big hug right now...it's ok Amanda ok.

Af will come...the witch!...lol...I bet you get her by the morning.:thumbup:

Take it easy love...go and give hubby big cuddles and kisses and see if he will wait on his princess for the night...you deserve it.:thumbup: 

:hug:

Natalie xoxo

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Natalie im sorry to hear your mom's not well again.
> Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery. She will benin good hands.
> 
> Nat sorry AF showed. That wretched bitch!!!!
> 
> How is everyones weekend?
> Just dropped the kiddo off at her moms. We are foing xmas shopping and then ou5 for dinner.

:happydance: Yaye Xmas shopping..:wohoo: 
That's the spirit barbs....got anyone in mind whilst on your spending spree or is just shop and see?....

Yep the witch got me...but I'm ok with it this time :) 
Will try and the same aproach as last cycle....nice and chilled...or even more so this time...
I MAY brave it this and not do opks.....let's see how that idea goes first lol...

Good luck with your shopping love...my favourate time of the year :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

So last cycle was 23days long...well as in af bein day 1 and I started af on day 24(cd 1).. today is cd 25...ughhh this is crap..maybe after this my cycles b normal like they used to b ehh? It b nice to get af every 28th day on the dot like I used to before I had my lo..


----------



## Sis4Us

natjenson said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Nat!!!!
> 
> :happydance: Yaye sis.....how you doing there Hun?.....what cd are you now?...
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

:) It's hard to catch Ya on the other thread so I've been stalking ya here:haha:
Hope u don't mind !!! ;)

I'm CD8 today finally stopped spotting and what not so I'm in It To WIN It!! 
DH goes for his SA in the AM and I should O on Fri if everything stays Norm without meds!! :thumbup:


----------



## natjenson

Sis4Us said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Nat!!!!
> 
> :happydance: Yaye sis.....how you doing there Hun?.....what cd are you now?...
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :) It's hard to catch Ya on the other thread so I've been stalking ya here:haha:
> Hope u don't mind !!! ;)
> 
> I'm CD8 today finally stopped spotting and what not so I'm in It To WIN It!!
> DH goes for his SA in the AM and I should O on Fri if everything stays Norm without meds!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ah that's great sis...sure I don't mind you stalking at all :happydance:...Yaye I'm popular bahahaha...:rofl: :dohh:

I really hope hubby's SA goes well in the morning...cellotape his hands around his back so he can't "accidentally" do a wooooopsy...lol...
Glad he's "feeling" it this cycle...:happydance:

And yeah you defiantly deserve your bfp this cycle...(as always) ...

Your not on fermara this month sis?.....you on no meds?
I really hope that goes well sis...temping will show you exact,y what's going on with o won't it.:thumbup:

Have you started YOUR Xmas shopping yet sis?...I am going to try and finish it all up by next week...can't see that happening tho,,,every time I fish the shop earlier people end up with "extra " gifts...oooops :) 
I end up spoiling them :) 
Especially sil...she's the best...

Awe good luck this cycle sis I am MAJOUR rooting for you love...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you all <3 She gets getting a op on her hip tomorrow with a epidural since she cant get put to sleep with her illnesses wierd when she can be put in a coma it makes no sense. I wonder if she has osteoporosis because its unusual for someone of 41 to fall and break a hip and collerbone xx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Thank you all <3 She gets getting a op on her hip tomorrow with a epidural since she cant get put to sleep with her illnesses wierd when she can be put in a coma it makes no sense. I wonder if she has osteoporosis because its unusual for someone of 41 to fall and break a hip and collerbone xx

Awe I really hope that op goes as well as it could Natalie...:flower:
Wow 41 is young love...they would most likely test for this now she had such an awful fall...

You are in my thoughts love and I really hope your mom recovers quick and well.
Take care if yourself too nat ok.:thumbup: 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

This predictive text is really hotting on my noggin now...lol


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Yep No Femara this month Nat no Meds at All!!!

That's why I wasn't holdin much hope of gettin BFP but Heck wedid it last year W no help so WTH We got this!!!! ;)

I havent done any Xmas shopping yet I'm a Black Friday Gal I go and get it all in one nite Plus LOs Bday 12/5 outta the way!!!
DS1 usually knows his big gifts cuz he is one of my Minions :haha:

I have list already but not actually shopping done.... We usually go all out like we are going to war w a plan and list and I have all my Teens to back me up!! ;)
Not sure if they love it as much as I do but I get some Bonding times my BIG kids which I Love!!!

We are still tryi g to get the house stuff squared away completely and I'm a DIYer so I'm looking at floors already!!! Lol

I know one thing at a time right !!!! :) :)


----------



## natjenson

Sis4Us said:


> Yep No Femara this month Nat no Meds at All!!!
> 
> That's why I wasn't holdin much hope of gettin BFP but Heck wedid it last year W no help so WTH We got this!!!! ;)
> 
> I havent done any Xmas shopping yet I'm a Black Friday Gal I go and get it all in one nite Plus LOs Bday 12/5 outta the way!!!
> DS1 usually knows his big gifts cuz he is one of my Minions :haha:
> 
> I have list already but not actually shopping done.... We usually go all out like we are going to war w a plan and list and I have all my Teens to back me up!! ;)
> Not sure if they love it as much as I do but I get some Bonding times my BIG kids which I Love!!!
> 
> We are still tryi g to get the house stuff squared away completely and I'm a DIYer so I'm looking at floors already!!! Lol
> 
> I know one thing at a time right !!!! :) :)

Minions...he he lol...I like that...

Pete and I have watched documentrys on Black Friday....it looks sooo cool...we have nothing here like that at all...
We saw that some people get like $1000's of stuff for like $50....
That's brilliant.:) 
The women get a real buzz out of it and they get back to there house with it all layed out on the sofas and floors and totally pooped but ready to go out again armed with hubby's credit card lol...
Great that you get to spend it with the big kids too...and extra hands to carry them bags too :happydance: lol...

Wowzers sis...no meds this time...that's good tho that it happend without last time with your bfp so why not eh.:thumbup:
Worth a good ole try I say...
And in a way it gives your body a break too...:) 
It must be nice not to have to remember to take this that and the other this cycle too.:) 
Good luck love...I really hope this cycle works this time...:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies.....may I introduce sis4u....:) 

She is a wonderful lady...and a good spirit :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Hi there sis....gooood to meet ya on here!! ')


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Hi there sis....gooood to meet ya on here!! ')

Hi Amanda...anything yet love.:hugs: 

Hope your ok dear.:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Nat!!!! :hi:

Im still takin my handful of Supps and reminding DH Too!! :thumbup:
Plus I already take my Thyriod meds every Am B4 I actually wake up! :haha:

Thanks for having me ladies it's been a Long Journey to say the least and it's a,ways nice to have Great Gals to talk too!!! ;)


----------



## crazy84

Well my cm has become tinted....so I hit order on the amazon account and I may go have a few beers! I imagine af will be here tomorrow! :/ have a wonderful night!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Nothin nat..think I may have gotten the 24hr stomach bug..my kids had it a cpl wks ago..but I seriously cried for 20min then an hr later spent ten min dry heavin..uggghhhh...but seema better now..slightly crampy but nuttin pointin to af just yet..slightly nauseaus but must not b too bad seein I am sittin here eating generals hot chicken(chinese)..lol wantin a long hot bath!! Still waitin on the bitches arrival. Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

So ur visions may b playin out a little odd..u saw me gettin prego, and that was not wrong, but then u saw me gettin af(and im sure thats comin) so both ur visions may b right..


----------



## mommaplus05

Almost walking dead time! Yay


----------



## natjenson

Afternoon ladies...feeling very grumpy today...pms in the house! :( 

The wicked witch has hit hard and I plan to steal her broom stick this time so she stays away haha..
I shall snap it in two and burn it at the stake bahahaha...
And then I will poke her in the eye! Lol

Plus side...I manage to loose 1.1kg in three weeks...just 10 lbs to go now yippeeeee.:) 

Amanda has the witch landed yet love?.....poke her in the eyes lol...
Ashley you too...lol

Well ladies it's cd2 ....I am starting antibiotics today for my bronchilitus - amoxicillin high strength this time...booo to that but hope it makes me well again.:thumbup:

Hope everyone's Monday is ok and I shall be back again later me petals...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> So ur visions may b playin out a little odd..u saw me gettin prego, and that was not wrong, but then u saw me gettin af(and im sure thats comin) so both ur visions may b right..

Hiya Amanda...:) 

Yeah I suppose what "feeling" I did get was a little fuzzy...that's why I wasn't "raving" on about it...I was a little sceptical about it ...I didn't know what it was that was trying to come through...but hay we know now.... 
You know...I was getting bfp "feeling" about Ashley last night...don't hang on that tho...I just comes to me when I am feeling relaxed.:thumbup:

Hope your ok love...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

I tell ya what did happen tho last night....I don't know if it's anything to do with any of you ladies on the thread...but this is what I got...

Purple/lilac flower(s) in the home..someone is trying to connect with you but you are ignoring the signs.......:shrug: 

Anyone?.....

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Might be Me but I try to connect as much as possible W my Mimi..... Her Bday would have been Wed 11/13!!!
I've been really emotional about her passing the past few days and feeling like I didn't reach out to her enough b4 she passed!!! :cry:
I kinda distance myself from her the last year of her life cuz I knew it was coming and I wanted to make it easier but I think I made it worse!!!

I had EWCM yesterday and today and I'm only CD9 I feel like she's trying to make me O on her Bday to give me what I want!!!! :shrug:


----------



## natjenson

Sis4Us said:


> Might be Me but I try to connect as much as possible W my Mimi..... Her Bday would have been Wed 11/13!!!
> I've been really emotional about her passing the past few days and feeling like I didn't reach out to her enough b4 she passed!!! :cry:
> 
> I had EWCM yesterday and today and I'm only CD9 I feel like she's trying to make me O on her Bday to give me what I want!!!! :shrug:

Awe yes I see you have a nice dip there on your chart and wondered weather it could be o already :thumbup:

I'm sorry your feeling a little down about your loss love...:hugs:
It could well be what she intends...o day on her b-day...:thumbup:

It's ok to feel sad sis...:flower:

:hug:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Gooood mornin everyone...Nat, no af yet...she takin her sweet ole time it seems...uggghhhh..she needs to just come n go amd I shld b on cd 2 today wrkin towards o..im on cd 26 today..impatiently waiting.lol sux ur sick nat...hope ubget well soon cuz I gona have to get busy..lol well no clue wat ima do today, I havent taken amd hpt since the day of doc apt. Thinkin I just gona keep waitin it out..ashley?? Were r u? Did af strike u yet?


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Gooood mornin everyone...Nat, no af yet...she takin her sweet ole time it seems...uggghhhh..she needs to just come n go amd I shld b on cd 2 today wrkin towards o..im on cd 26 today..impatiently waiting.lol sux ur sick nat...hope ubget well soon cuz I gona have to get busy..lol well no clue wat ima do today, I havent taken amd hpt since the day of doc apt. Thinkin I just gona keep waitin it out..ashley?? Were r u? Did af strike u yet?

:hugs: awe it will all work itself out love- it will.:thumbup:

Why you not re tested love?.....at least you will KNOW that it's a chem then or not.
Fx for you Amanda.:) 

:) :) :) xxx

Ashley have you poked that witch in the eye yet lol?


----------



## mommaplus05

Idk nat..I have no more tests for one..and I just have a "feeling" ya know..I dnt think its gona amount to an actually pregnancy..idk..just aint feelin it..if I dnt start by friday I may retest or go back for bloods but im gona give it til then. Im sure af will start when numbers reach zero or close to ya know..


----------



## mommaplus05

Well the af cramps r startin so I think af will b here by the end of the day. Ugghhh I sooo hate this..


----------



## crazy84

Hello my lovely friends!!!
Nat- I hope your feelings are right for this cycle!! ;) sorry the witch is being so nasty to you!!! :/ 
Amanda- ahhhhhh how are you not testing?! I would have been at the store by now! What if....just what if....you have a blaring line by now?!
Well girls.....the day has come......a couple of friends have posted lovely pictures of their Christmas decorations....so I am heading to town to get my tree and put it up!!!! Yay! :) lol
Af is here!!! Suckish!! Lol but I am glad to get on with this cycle!! Ordered my opks....this time I ordered the advanced digital smiley ones!! Lol the other told you what 2 days...this is suppose to say what 4 days!! I only ordered the 10 pack, so I also ordered some cheapies!! And I told hubby that he better be ready cause we are going to really try this month and if nothing, then we will take a break!
Hope everyone else is doing well!!!!!
Barb-hope you are feeling better
Natalie-hope your mom is doing alright
Talia- how are you?????
Hey sis!! Nice to meet you on here!! :):)


----------



## natjenson

Haha Ashley what are you like....lol... Xmas trees already hehe...is a real one or synthetic?....a real one here wouldn't last beyond six weeks...they chop them far too early me thinks...there is one plavpce where you can go and choose your tree and chop it in the last week before Xmas...
I have about 4 different trees in my loft lol...(not real ones lol) 

Good luck Ashley...looks like you may well just o before me this time :thumbup: 
What is ipyour usual o day?......yep tell hubby to get to it this time...lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok af is here full force so today is cd 1 for me..


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok af is here full force so today is cd 1 for me..

Yaye :happydance:...oh wait that's not supposed to be a good thing :dohh: you know what I mean lol...
So you will o in 10 days love woop woop .:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Broom sticks at the steaks...pmsl....go witch go...we don't want you ...stay away from us...well for a bout 9 months anyway lol....

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

A fake tree Nat!!! :) one with lights already on it! Hahahahahaha!! I usually o around cd 11!!! So here's to waiting!! Lol luckily it's not too far off! Darn we won't all be on the same cycle! Amanda and I will be...or close anyway!! We will still be cheering you on though Nat!!!
Got the living room rearranged!!! All ready for decorations and a tree!!
;) like a boss!! ;) lol


----------



## natjenson

See ...I told you I got her stick off er! :rofl:

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies and welcome sis! 
Sorry about AF or impending AF! I think Nat is bang on about stealing that witches shit and sending her packing eyeball-less for about 9 months! Damn straight! 

I'm doing good over here nothing really to report. Hitting the double digit countdown this week! Can't believe it! Otherwise this weekend I threw my friend her baby shower, it was perfect and everyone had a good time. As for the house, the painting is all done and the kitchen is tiled, so finally my cabinets get to see the light of day this weekend. My flu shifts are dwindling so I'm having to go back to my hospital job which I'm really not looking forward to, hello sore feet and wiped out tiredness!


----------



## mommaplus05

Hey ashley we shld b bout the se again yeah? I usually o round cd 11 as well...so heres to our hopefull bfp this cycle!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I'm kinda Down in the Dumps Now!!!!

Everyone in my 35+Group (yes I'm Old!!) insisted I would be the next BFP well .... Weve gotten 2 BFPs in the past few weeks!!!
I'm so excited for them cuz they have been at it as long as I have but it's still makes me Sad that it's not Me!! :(

Hate this feeling!!!


----------



## natjenson

Sis4Us said:


> Well I'm kinda Down in the Dumps Now!!!!
> 
> Everyone in my 35+Group (yes I'm Old!!) insisted I would be the next BFP well .... Weve gotten 2 BFPs in the past few weeks!!!
> I'm so excited for them cuz they have been at it as long as I have but it's still makes me Sad that it's not Me!! :(
> 
> Hate this feeling!!!

Awe it's ok sis.:hugs:
You will get your bfp Hun...you will....I will meditate tonight and see I can "feel" anything....it dosent always work but I'll try..lim pretty much new to "tapping in" 

I know what you mean about mixed emotions when you see someone you care for get thier bfp...your happy but it kind of makes you feel like..."hay-is this ever gonna happen for me too?" 
It's completely natural to feel like this Hun.:thumbup:
And for us thats been on the journey for the long hall it's also gets emotionally tiring too...
We have to keep the faith love...what else have we got.faith hope and a whole lotta love ready and waiting our hearts to give.:thumbup:

Big hugs sis...:hugs:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Oh, Nat. I just saw that you have bronchitis. How horrible!
I was worried I had that too but thankfully I don't. More than two weeks & still have my cough. I've been using an inhaler to get better & cold drugs. I'm on the mend, finally!

Cori Street has gotten really interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hailey's in hospital now. That's as far as I got.
I'm not surprised that they found out about David trying to kill off his brother & all that crap. But I"m a bit torn about the whole story line. Gah. Why'd they cause this termoil? Why? Cuz its Coronation Street, right? LOL

Ladies who've had AF visit...sorry it didn't happen this month.

Anyone thinking about seeing a RE & getting some fertility assistance?


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Oh, Nat. I just saw that you have bronchitis. How horrible!
> I was worried I had that too but thankfully I don't. More than two weeks & still have my cough. I've been using an inhaler to get better & cold drugs. I'm on the mend, finally!
> 
> Cori Street has gotten really interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hailey's in hospital now. That's as far as I got.
> I'm not surprised that they found out about David trying to kill off his brother & all that crap. But I"m a bit torn about the whole story line. Gah. Why'd they cause this termoil? Why? Cuz its Coronation Street, right? LOL
> 
> Ladies who've had AF visit...sorry it didn't happen this month.
> 
> Anyone thinking about seeing a RE & getting some fertility assistance?

Ah thankyou barbs...yep I'm on the antibiotics no so should start to feel better anyday now..been suffereing with the bronchial thing since birth...almost EVERY year I get it...my mother must have smoked through pg ...tut tut.lol
Not funny I suppose bc I suffer but what can I do?

Me! Me!...I want answers now...lol from the fs...
Gotta wait till jan tho...even then it's only starting the ball rolling...oooh I wonder if I can apply for the free ivf then too...now that would be interesting but I really can't let myself think about that now as I would wind myself up a treat.

Yes! Corri...nuts eh...the David thing...he is a right trouble maker...always has been eh...I would hate a brother like him!
The plot thinkens!!!....won't say a word.:thumbup:
As for poor Hayley :( ...get your tissurpes ready...it going to be a fond fair well...you gotta love Hayley right?...or do I mean Harold? Lol haha..
Will leave it there tho for now as I don't want to be a spoiler.:thumbup:

When is your apt with fs again barbs...you gonna speak about protcol right?...I do wonder what meds they are going to give you.and I wander if they want you to start stimmimg too...iv learnt so much about it..I "think" I gots the hang of it now.:thumbup:

Good luck barbs ok.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Urgh sorry af got you guys! I feel a bfp in the air for this cycle :)

My mam had her surgery today pins in her hip, she was awake the whole time eurgh i couldnt lol i sat with her all afternoon til 7.30pm i had hardly any sleep last night and felt rough all day bleurgh i am shattered x


----------



## mommaplus05

Cant wait to hear ur predictions after u meditate nat..looking forward to it!! As for me here, cramps r easin up a bit..was dyin earlier but now there tolerable..but im bleedin sooooo heavy..it suks..


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Urgh sorry af got you guys! I feel a bfp in the air for this cycle :)
> 
> My mam had her surgery today pins in her hip, she was awake the whole time eurgh i couldnt lol i sat with her all afternoon til 7.30pm i had hardly any sleep last night and felt rough all day bleurgh i am shattered x

Thankyou nat I hope so.:) 

Glad the op is done love...at least that part is out of the way and wow she is very brave lady doing it under epi...:thumbup:
Now she can rest up and recover and I wish her a speedy one :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

So does anyone know where I can but these soft cups?....tried amazon...not enough selection options if you catch my drift...:) 

Hope your all having a great night:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I've resulted in crying because i'm so tired, and every one of my friends have decided to message me and my phone is touch screen and it is annoying at the best of times for typing and right now i cant be bothered to reply to them :( laptops ok its not that much of a effort to type lol xx


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> Cant wait to hear ur predictions after u meditate nat..looking forward to it!! As for me here, cramps r easin up a bit..was dyin earlier but now there tolerable..but im bleedin sooooo heavy..it suks..

That's why I stollen herr broom stick...it felt like she punched me in the tummy this morning...so I poked her in the eye.lol...

Sorry about your cramping too Amanda...I hope your ok now.:) 

I hope the meditation works tonight too...but I can't guarantee it will yet :wacko:
I wander what comes through this time...
I will PM you if I get anything this time ok...I will keep it strictly personal so it's not your business "out there" you know...

Hope that witch eases off yup pronto love.:hugs:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Nat, you're turning into a psychic I see LOL
See what you see for me!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Oh, Nat. I just saw that you have bronchitis. How horrible!
> I was worried I had that too but thankfully I don't. More than two weeks & still have my cough. I've been using an inhaler to get better & cold drugs. I'm on the mend, finally!
> 
> Cori Street has gotten really interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hailey's in hospital now. That's as far as I got.
> I'm not surprised that they found out about David trying to kill off his brother & all that crap. But I"m a bit torn about the whole story line. Gah. Why'd they cause this termoil? Why? Cuz its Coronation Street, right? LOL
> 
> Ladies who've had AF visit...sorry it didn't happen this month.
> 
> Anyone thinking about seeing a RE & getting some fertility assistance?
> 
> Ah thankyou barbs...yep I'm on the antibiotics no so should start to feel better anyday now..been suffereing with the bronchial thing since birth...almost EVERY year I get it...my mother must have smoked through pg ...tut tut.lol
> Not funny I suppose bc I suffer but what can I do?
> 
> Me! Me!...I want answers now...lol from the fs...
> Gotta wait till jan tho...even then it's only starting the ball rolling...oooh I wonder if I can apply for the free ivf then too...now that would be interesting but I really can't let myself think about that now as I would wind myself up a treat.
> 
> Yes! Corri...nuts eh...the David thing...he is a right trouble maker...always has been eh...I would hate a brother like him!
> The plot thinkens!!!....won't say a word.:thumbup:
> As for poor Hayley :( ...get your tissurpes ready...it going to be a fond fair well...you gotta love Hayley right?...or do I mean Harold? Lol haha..
> Will leave it there tho for now as I don't want to be a spoiler.:thumbup:
> 
> When is your apt with fs again barbs...you gonna speak about protcol right?...I do wonder what meds they are going to give you.and I wander if they want you to start stimmimg too...iv learnt so much about it..I "think" I gots the hang of it now.:thumbup:
> 
> Good luck barbs ok.:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...


Hey Hun,

Yeah I think Cori will be depressing for next Sunday :(
Anyway, that show is the BEST!

Well I can go any day to see my RE but we're planning to go this weekend. Except one nurse said he's in this weekend while another said he's not. Great. Not confusing at all. So I've asked them to clarify it for me & give me the right information.
So I'm hoping this weekend but if not, it will have to be very early one morning during the week. I'd like to go sooner than later.
I have some questions about the surgery & I want to know the IVF Protocol. I've heard about Stimming & so if that's what I gotta do, I'm hoping I can start that in December so I can move to IVF in January rather than waiting for Jan to start stimming. Anyway - asap. But of course during the exploritory surgery, I want to be 100% sure my tubes are blocked & useless before he removes them so I wanna chat with him. I also would be interested in some drugs to calm me down on surgery day. And just warn him that I'm going to be extremely nervous.
And I need hard numbers. I would like my IVF protocol & the price. I presume he can do that.

So, you can qualify for free IVF????


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I've resulted in crying because i'm so tired, and every one of my friends have decided to message me and my phone is touch screen and it is annoying at the best of times for typing and right now i cant be bothered to reply to them :( laptops ok its not that much of a effort to type lol xx

Awe shame nat I hope your ok there...what you need is a nice box of your favorite choccys (stuff your diet lol) a nice hot cup of tea...your Bessie blankie your Bessie pillow...and good film (light comedy) 
Phone off, and a good rest for the night.

Wowzers I have tempted myself into wanting to that too now lol
Will have to settle for petes stinky feet - watching him eat whatever HE likes watching Karl pinkington...
And no cup of tea.:( lol...

Hope you manage to settle down ok nat.:hugs:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Oh, Nat. I just saw that you have bronchitis. How horrible!
> I was worried I had that too but thankfully I don't. More than two weeks & still have my cough. I've been using an inhaler to get better & cold drugs. I'm on the mend, finally!
> 
> Cori Street has gotten really interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hailey's in hospital now. That's as far as I got.
> I'm not surprised that they found out about David trying to kill off his brother & all that crap. But I"m a bit torn about the whole story line. Gah. Why'd they cause this termoil? Why? Cuz its Coronation Street, right? LOL
> 
> Ladies who've had AF visit...sorry it didn't happen this month.
> 
> Anyone thinking about seeing a RE & getting some fertility assistance?
> 
> Ah thankyou barbs...yep I'm on the antibiotics no so should start to feel better anyday now..been suffereing with the bronchial thing since birth...almost EVERY year I get it...my mother must have smoked through pg ...tut tut.lol
> Not funny I suppose bc I suffer but what can I do?
> 
> Me! Me!...I want answers now...lol from the fs...
> Gotta wait till jan tho...even then it's only starting the ball rolling...oooh I wonder if I can apply for the free ivf then too...now that would be interesting but I really can't let myself think about that now as I would wind myself up a treat.
> 
> Yes! Corri...nuts eh...the David thing...he is a right trouble maker...always has been eh...I would hate a brother like him!
> The plot thinkens!!!....won't say a word.:thumbup:
> As for poor Hayley :( ...get your tissurpes ready...it going to be a fond fair well...you gotta love Hayley right?...or do I mean Harold? Lol haha..
> Will leave it there tho for now as I don't want to be a spoiler.:thumbup:
> 
> When is your apt with fs again barbs...you gonna speak about protcol right?...I do wonder what meds they are going to give you.and I wander if they want you to start stimmimg too...iv learnt so much about it..I "think" I gots the hang of it now.:thumbup:
> 
> Good luck barbs ok.:flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> Yeah I think Cori will be depressing for next Sunday :(
> Anyway, that show is the BEST!
> 
> Well I can go any day to see my RE but we're planning to go this weekend. Except one nurse said he's in this weekend while another said he's not. Great. Not confusing at all. So I've asked them to clarify it for me & give me the right information.
> So I'm hoping this weekend but if not, it will have to be very early one morning during the week. I'd like to go sooner than later.
> I have some questions about the surgery & I want to know the IVF Protocol. I've heard about Stimming & so if that's what I gotta do, I'm hoping I can start that in December so I can move to IVF in January rather than waiting for Jan to start stimming. Anyway - asap. But of course during the exploritory surgery, I want to be 100% sure my tubes are blocked & useless before he removes them so I wanna chat with him. I also would be interested in some drugs to calm me down on surgery day. And just warn him that I'm going to be extremely nervous.
> And I need hard numbers. I would like my IVF protocol & the price. I presume he can do that.
> 
> So, you can qualify for free IVF????Click to expand...

Hay barbs :) 
I have seen many a woman say that they get "calmers" just before the ER and ET.... They say it's a wonderful drug bc they are out of it but awake..lol

Yes hard numbers...it helps to plan it all out dosent it...
Here you have apply for a free round or two.(or three) 
But it really is means tested...they base it also on weather or not a candidate would respond well to the drugs too.
Barbs I have read soooo much about the ivf and THEE most important thing I can gather is it's all about egg health ...somtimes there can be implantation issues but the next round of ivf they will tinker your meds to better suit the next lot of stimmimg and procedure...
But I see so many women saying about egg health being key to the whole process.

Hehe...physic pmsl...I know...it's very new to me too...I guess I have always had this gift but I never used it and always ignored my "feeling"only to find I was right- and it scares the flipping heck out of me.lol

Hope that nurse gets her but into work this weekend so you can finally sit down and chat it out to put your mind at rest.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

Wow I have missed so much. Been busy, but wow. *hugs to all you ladies* I don't even have the words to say for some things, wish I did. 

And Natjenson, your gift is amazing. I have one but I don't like using it. Amongst just seeing a person I can tell immediately their persona. And it sucks. I'm also good at telling if a relationship will work or not. My most recent one was my friend had finally shown me a picture of the guy she was going to marry...I shook my head and wanted to tell her to run. But how do you tell your friend that. I saw his true self of a beater specially mental abuser. Just so much was wrong with it. She married him and guess what, he became that abuser I saw. The guy she's with now, I told her this one will work. He means well but still has to learn a few things. 
And then she has the power of knowing when her friends are pregnant and the gender they are going to have. She has dreams. 

It's weird how things work out like that. 

Anyway I hope as of today most of you ladies are doing quite well and I of course are often thinking of you ladies and hoping for the best of you all!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh and Natalie! I'm so sorry I didn't mention your mom! My heart just dropped when I read about her fall! Glad they did the operation with out having to use a general anesthetic. Also I'm glad she seems to be doing well after! Get some rest darling, you and bubs need it!


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls! Wow lots of action today. Was so busy hard to check in !

Nat what do you see for me? Make me a believer haha .....

Butterfly good to see you. Hope you and baby are doing great. 

Sorry for Nat, Amanda, and Ashley's AF but hey you can all be cycle buddies this month haha let the madness begin! Wait it already has lol....

Talia, how have you been ? How The bump coming along !? And the new house? I hope you aren't working too hard...


Sis welcome to the group we are a bunch of crazies but the good kind lol

Natalie so sorry to hear about your moms fall and her hip!mi am glad surgery went well. My god your poor mom and at such a young age .... I really hope she goes up from here and recovers well xx. Hope you and baby are doing good Natalie! Has the spotting stayed away ?

As for me I am probably going to get my bloods done in the morning. I went last Tuesday so it makes sense. Really hoping for a nice low number but we will see what they say when they call me later on tomorrow .... FX! Would love to start my OPK any day now! In the meantime I'm applying for jobs and trying to keep busy. Had a hard couple hours tonight but took a hot shower and feel better xx


----------



## crazy84

Good morning girls!! Not feeling so good this morning!!! I can't breathe or stop sneezing!!! Probably some nasty allergies!!!
How is everyone this morning???
Nat how did meditating go??
Amanda hope af isn't too bad today!!
Meg you may have mentioned it...but what cd are you?? When do you normally o?? How did bloods go??
Everyone else...hope you are having a fabulous day!!!


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Good morning girls!! Not feeling so good this morning!!! I can't breathe or stop sneezing!!! Probably some nasty allergies!!!
> How is everyone this morning???
> Nat how did meditating go??
> Amanda hope af isn't too bad today!!
> Meg you may have mentioned it...but what cd are you?? When do you normally o?? How did bloods go??
> Everyone else...hope you are having a fabulous day!!!

Yikes hope you feel better soon Ashley! xx

I don't know what CD I am on because of the MC, but if we count MC as CD1 then I am about CD10 or 11.... I went for bloods this morning and I am waiting for the call from the clinic to tell me my number! Come onnnnnnnnnnnnn and once I know it, I will know a bit better how close to O I am :) 

Doctor put me on progesterone and I picked those up this morning - glad to be doing something! Disappointed they are vaginal suppositories though :( lol booooooooooo

I normally get my positive OPK around CD 13-14 or so... but not really counting on that with the MC lol


----------



## crazy84

Oh meg I hope the progesterone does the trick!! I have a feeling that you will get pregnant right away!!!
Let us know when you get your results!!!!


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies.:flower: 

Last nigh turned to be quite the bummer for me :( 

Took my antibiotic...snuggled up with Peter in the sofa whatching zero dark thirty...some time passes and I take a funny turn...
I had the most horrendous chest pain ever...I get up to try and go to bed to settle it off but I collapsed..:( 
I woke violently sick when I came round and I couldn't stand I was too weak.:( 
Pete called an ambulance and the paramedic on the phone was worried I was having a heart attack!...
When they arrived I was slightly better but the pain was still in my chest...they took all my obs...bp down- blood sugar low- hr low but satisfactory and I was very pale.
I told them about the new meds I had started and they recon I have had a bad reaction to the strength of the antibiotics...which Is kind of odd for me as I had taken them before...
Managed to fiannly get some sleep at 3/4am this morning woke up and phoned the doctors and they are concerned about my heart so I have to be refered to the local cardio team and they are starting investigations as soon as I feel well enough to get there.
Doctor also changed my meds and has marked me up as ALERIC to them now.:wacko:

So yeah I am in quite the mess here today...pain is still there but not as bad and I am on bed rest for now.:( 

Meg that's good news that you have got your new meds...:) but big boo too the fact they are suppositorys lol..so you start them from 1dpo right?
And good luck for the beta results love...I am rooting for zero.:) :flower:


Well ladies I was obviously unable to meditate last night lol ...and seen as I am on bed rest I may "try" later ok :) 

Oh doozies I feel very crap :( 

Meg I will check in again soon to see if you got your bloods back :) 

Sorry to keep it short petals but I really have little strength today :( 

Take care my lovelys..Ashley hope you feel well again soon dear:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## Petzy

OMG Nat! I am so sorry what an awful scare... I hope you recover quickly poor thing - that's terrible :( makes me so sad! Im glad you are better but stay resting and get well xoxo


----------



## Petzy

HCG is down to 19 :) So that's awesome... she said she expects it to be below 5 next week which is considered zero. She said I can start my OPK's now and see what happens. whoop!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh my goodness Nat! Thank god Pete was there! Get lots of rest, you're in good hands! 

Great ( funny to say it like that) number meg, I'm glad they got your in prog. I am feeling very hopeful for you! It'll happen soon and stick for sure! Opk away!


----------



## crazy84

Holy crap Nat!!!!! I am so glad that you are ok! How scary!!!!!please keep us updated


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Oh my goodness Nat! Thank god Pete was there! Get lots of rest, you're in good hands!
> 
> Great ( funny to say it like that) number meg, I'm glad they got your in prog. I am feeling very hopeful for you! It'll happen soon and stick for sure! Opk away!

Thanks Talia... I know eh? who would ever be glad it was DOWN? funny what this TTC road throws at you....at least I can get excited again and back into my routine - hopefully not for long.

How are you doing? Hows baby? the house? xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm doing good! 101 days to go! Moving more and more, finally not being as shy... Kurtis would get mad cuz I'd be like come here and feel and sure enough.... Not one poke lol House is coming along well, I haven't been over there for a few days but we're working on the floors and hopefully kitchen will go in this weekend!


----------



## natjenson

Thankyou ladies..
.yes I am sooo lucky pete was with me...he got a call to to come into work and as he was about to go they phoned back to saying it's ok mate no need now but stay on stand by as we are having problems with docking a yatch.
So I am soo glad he was home when it happend...it was horrible and it came out of nowhere...family are worried that I am very stressed (kept to myself) and always too busy...being told to slow down lol .:thumbup: 
I must remember ...I AM NOT AN OCTOPUS, lmao...

Meg .:) that's really good ..I am glad that your almost there now with the numbers...I recon you will most likely o around around Sunday Monday teusday love...Yaye.:) 
Fx for you Hun.
Looking forward to what your opks will do now love...
I have read that most o quick after mc so get bd'ing teehee..:thumbup: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Well looks like I will O on my Mimi's Bday got a Blaring +OPK this AM!!!!

Good thing we already started our BDWeek!!! :thumbup:

Had to cancel my Roit canal(Darn;) gotta take LO to the Dr he has a fever!!! :(

Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## crazy84

I am only spotting... I don't count cd 1 until full flow right???


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> I am only spotting... I don't count cd 1 until full flow right???

yep full flow..


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> I'm doing good! 101 days to go! Moving more and more, finally not being as shy... Kurtis would get mad cuz I'd be like come here and feel and sure enough.... Not one poke lol House is coming along well, I haven't been over there for a few days but we're working on the floors and hopefully kitchen will go in this weekend!

That's great Tal.... New kitchen woot!! Should this all be done in time for baby you think? xx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Thankyou ladies..
> .yes I am sooo lucky pete was with me...he got a call to to come into work and as he was about to go they phoned back to saying it's ok mate no need now but stay on stand by as we are having problems with docking a yatch.
> So I am soo glad he was home when it happend...it was horrible and it came out of nowhere...family are worried that I am very stressed (kept to myself) and always too busy...being told to slow down lol .:thumbup:
> I must remember ...I AM NOT AN OCTOPUS, lmao...
> 
> Meg .:) that's really good ..I am glad that your almost there now with the numbers...I recon you will most likely o around around Sunday Monday teusday love...Yaye.:)
> Fx for you Hun.
> Looking forward to what your opks will do now love...
> I have read that most o quick after mc so get bd'ing teehee..:thumbup:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Oh wow I am so glad Pete was home too! Scary stuff Natty :( Yes you must remember you aren't 10 people Nat! You are only one awesome strong woman lol but please take it easy... you are overdoing it - regularly! :) 

And thanks, Yes hoping I O around then too! We are BD'ing to just gotta make sure its regular so I don't miss a window hehe.

I'll let you know what OPK says after work!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Petzy said:


> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing good! 101 days to go! Moving more and more, finally not being as shy... Kurtis would get mad cuz I'd be like come here and feel and sure enough.... Not one poke lol House is coming along well, I haven't been over there for a few days but we're working on the floors and hopefully kitchen will go in this weekend!
> 
> That's great Tal.... New kitchen woot!! Should this all be done in time for baby you think? xxClick to expand...

Oh ya we're hoping to be moving dec 1! We sold our house so we def have to be out of here by jan 1! So ya just floor, kitchen install, master bath and trim to go!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohhh my nat. Goodness gracious..im glad ur ok now. U need to slooow dwn woman..getbur illness under control then bounce around..lol relax and get well..I b sendin good vibes ur way...and meg! Wow..good to hear ur numbers dropped quickly so u can start opking. Thats good new eh(consideri my the circumstances) still good that ur back in now and I bet u will o before u know it. Urs dropped quickly just as mine did!! I oed 2-3wks after m/c cuz I never got an af after..fx that things go great and I too began progesterone after!! Good feelings bout u meg. Really good..fx...ashley r u still not full flow? Wow seems ur body takes a bit to kick in eh? Im cd 2..started wham bam yesterday..went from nuthin to medium flow..today I woke w terrible terrible cramps and very heavy bleeding..(tmi) so heavy needless to say I ended up scrubbing the floor after making my way to bathroom..yes, leaked right through and was a mess!! Ewwww...it shld slow down a bit after today cuz I usually only have a 3-4 day af.. hopin this ones end quick..I shld o it 8-9 days so im sure this cycle will go sooooo slow..lol hope everyone else is doing well!! Here is to cd 2 hopin to o on cd 11!! Have a good one my friends..and meg, im lookin forward to ur postin ur opks!!


----------



## crazy84

Hey Amanda!! Nope not full on yet...I thought yesterday it was going to happen... But still only when I wipe...this happened last month too


----------



## Nataliieexo

Omg nat i am sorry to hear what happened to you and i hope you get better real soon. I also hope you dont have anything wrong with your heart xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks talia and meg she is really young its horrible that she has to go through all this shit, when will she get a break, she had her sugery it went well now we just need to wait for recovery hopefully she recovers well i dont think she could cope with anymore life changing thing eg more walking problems.

I am however full of guilt i know i cant follow her around everywhere and shes never had any problems getting around before but i feel like if i had just followed her upstairs instead of making her cup of tea i could have prevented this. Instead of sleeping at night i am thinking of how i could have prevented it and replaying the event in my mind i cant help it she told me not to feel guilty if she hadnt have just got out of hospital i wouldnt have even been there, i am concerned about the fact i will not want to leave her when she comes home she will be lucky if i leave her side, but i know i cant do that forever. 

She was down about it and i said hey dont think down think about positive things and she said the babys the only positive thing right now (now i fear if something goes wrong with the baby she wont have anything positive to grasp onto) honestly if i could trade places with her i would she doesnt deserve any of this.

Its 1.34am i am shattered banging headache and i cant switch off and i'm sorry for the load of feelings but i had to share them somewhere x


----------



## Sis4Us

Nat.... :hugs: Hooe u feel better Real Soon!!!!!


----------



## Petzy

Natalie I hope you are feeling better hun after a good nights sleep... I understand your feelings of guilt but you must know you are not at fault hun... your poor mum I hope she's much better soon. When is your next scan hun? xx


----------



## Petzy

Well I took an OPK last night and it was pretty dark but the line looked funny so I decided to start fresh today.

I took one with FMU and it was probably a 6/10 so it's getting there but it could get lighter before it gets darker depending on where I am at with O, so I will just keep testing every day and see if they get darker or lighter than darker. BD'ing isn't an issue right now so that's good :) Just gotta keep the coverage up


----------



## crazy84

Cd1 today!!! :):) finally! 
Meg yay for almost positive opks!!!!!
Ladies I hope y'all are havin a fabulous day!! 
Amanda and sis- hope y'all are enjoying some morning coffee like me!!
I went to bed before 6 last night I felt so horrible!! Feeling like a champ today though!! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

I tried to have some Coffee this AM and DH made me a fire but ever since I had DS2 I just can't enjoy the taste of Coffee!!! :shrug:

My OPK was even darker this AM so O is upon Us!!!! FX we can do it without any help Got the SA results and they have improved so here is to HOPE!!!!


----------



## Petzy

Sis4Us said:


> I tried to have some Coffee this AM and DH made me a fire but ever since I had DS2 I just can't enjoy the taste of Coffee!!! :shrug:
> 
> My OPK was even darker this AM so O is upon Us!!!! FX we can do it without any help Got the SA results and they have improved so here is to HOPE!!!!

Good luck Sis! O is coming woot FX for you xx


----------



## natjenson

:hi: hi ladies...:) 

Feeling sooo much better today...not 100% yet but getting there.....Yaye.:) 

Meg :happydance: for the opks ...good luck my Petal :) 
O should be iniment anyday now :thumbup: 

Nat...so sorry to hear you are down about your mom love...:hugs: try not to feel guilty Hun ok. By the sounds of it you could do with some much needed rest.

Ashley Yaye for cd1 ...:) ...glad you are feeling better today love.:thumbup: 

Sis :flower: Yaye for your possy opk too...:) ...almost 1dpo love woop woop.:happydance:

Amanda? :) how are you doing there love? Good I hopes :) 

Talia...wowzers you are a very busy woman lately...I hope it all runs smoothly so you meant your target dates with the new home.:thumbup: 
And that's super cute about bump being not so shy anymore...such a wonderful feeling all the pokes and kicks isn't it.:) 

Barbs how are you too dear.....? How's your art projects going? Is the nurse available this weekend for RE chats then?....

Well ladies...like I said I am feeling a little better now...but needs must around the home so I am being bp naughty stubborn and back to my old self with all the juggling...Peter is at work solid for the next 5 days...(65hrs) so I am alone to get on with it all...I don't mind tho..I hate to sit around and do nothing...yesterday's rest altho it was lovely I felt useless lol...was just itching to get up and get stuff done lol..
On my new antibiotics now...doxycycline much better ones but still quite strong- knocking me on my but when I take them oooops lol.

Hope you are all having a great Wednesday petals...:thumbup: 

Hope to be back on again later...got a tone of washing to get in the dryer so need to get my but back into action again lol...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Nat glad you are feeling better hun but please don't rush into it! The mess can sit, you can get takeout for dinner, take it easy as you can... don't wind up back in the same position dear!! xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad u are feeling better Nat!!!!


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Nat glad you are feeling better hun but please don't rush into it! The mess can sit, you can get takeout for dinner, take it easy as you can... don't wind up back in the same position dear!! xx

A ahhh thankyou meg....and ooo take out ! That's a FANTASTIC idea lol...I feel a stuffed crust BBQ chicken pizza on the cards...and that's just for me! Lol
I will try and take things easier...every now and then I MAKE myself sit down with a good ole British cuppa tea...with thoughts of biscuits to accompany it but resisting real hard hahaha...

Wow I have lost some weight this week too...loving that!...
I am tempted to jump on the scales but I shall it for usual Sundays.:thumbup:

Hope you are ok meg...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Girlies,

Sorry I've been out of touch.
Nat, wow - I'm so sorry you reacted so badly. You poor thing!
I hope everything is OK & your heart's healthy. That's very scary! And I guess that'd make sense that you are reacting to meds. Or is it possible you had a panic attack? Panic attacks resemble a lot of the symptoms of a heart attack. You poor thing. But I agree with everyone - you need to take it easy. You don't have to do everything, every day. You gotta take good care of yourself! xo

Meg, I'm looking forward to hearing that you're back in the TTC game & will Ovulate soon. Fingers crossed!!!!

AFM, nothing much going on. Exactly one month from today, I will be going to surgery! We are going in to the RE this Saturday to talk about the surgery & my IVF protocol & costs (gulp).
I'm going to have a busy month & half before xmas getting lots done at work so I may not be around as much lately. But I'll keep everyone posted & keep the lurking!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Glad to hear you're feeling better Nat! And I'm gonna chime in too about slowing it down... I also think barb brought up a good point about panic attacks, I used to get them as a kid and it felt like an elephant was sitting on my chest. To emerg every time... Not fun. Take some time to relax, often in the day. 

Natalie, so sorry you're feeling this way about your moms fall, it is not your fault and the guilt won't help heal anything. Just help her when you can but don't forget about yourself and bub. You need a day for yourself too! 

Oooo I'm so exicted about all these almost positive opks, especially Meg's! I'm feeling really good about this cycle for all of you! 

Barb, exciting that the countdown for surg is here and hope your appt goes well and that all your questions get answered!


----------



## natjenson

Thankyou barbs and talia...:flower: 
I will try to take it easier.:) 

It did pass through my thoughts tha is was a panick attack but as I suffer with them regularly (not nice) this was kind of different...the pain was horrendous in my chest..
The doctor put it down to a severe bad reaction to the meds I was on.and that my heart (with flagged up problems) was saying "nooooo way" "not having this!" Lol

I have been quite stressed lately and it's been building up over some time really...not stressed as in the way of not happy but overloading the plate kind of thing you know.

But it's certainly made me step back and re-evaluate things I am taking on and I realise now,I can't be super woman lol...
Anyway her dress just would not suit me- it's not my colour hahaha...

Barbs...one month to go eh...:hugs: try not to let them nerves get you ok...remember why you are on this journey when they do attack.you will get your rainbow out of this Hun.:flower:
So glad you are all booked in finally for Saturday for the chats concerning meds and costs...take a deep breath ok lol

I also see ALOT of women do acupuncture around ivf treatment and retrieval and transfer days...is this something you would consider?...

Can't wait to hear what they say the protocol is going to be for you...barbs I am excited for your ivf love...I have a very good feeling about it.:thumbup: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Talia/Nat - thanks ladies.
I'm only a bit nervous right now for the surgery. I view it as a means to get to the next step. But I know once we approach the week of Surgery, my nerves will act up. I'm just terrified of going through surgery. I wish if I had to have blocked tubes, they weren't Hydro too so then I wouldn't need surgery :( Balls.

Nat, yes I'm going to do acupuncture before/after IVF implantation. I have someone I've contacted & closer to the time, I"ll let him know of the date & time. There is a small off chance that if things change last minute because of my hormonal timings & the embryo that he may not be available but him & his business partner try to do their best. It will cost me $300 just for that one session. Ouch! But it seems to help woman. And it will be covered under insurance.

Nat, you're right that you're not wonder woman so you need to slow down.
I am sure that's not as easy to do as it sounds but just take the time. Or just enjoy a couple hours with Harry watching a movie or playing or going to the park. Just things that bring you joy & make you smile. 

xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Talia/Nat - thanks ladies.
> I'm only a bit nervous right now for the surgery. I view it as a means to get to the next step. But I know once we approach the week of Surgery, my nerves will act up. I'm just terrified of going through surgery. I wish if I had to have blocked tubes, they weren't Hydro too so then I wouldn't need surgery :( Balls.
> 
> Nat, yes I'm going to do acupuncture before/after IVF implantation. I have someone I've contacted & closer to the time, I"ll let him know of the date & time. There is a small off chance that if things change last minute because of my hormonal timings & the embryo that he may not be available but him & his business partner try to do their best. It will cost me $300 just for that one session. Ouch! But it seems to help woman. And it will be covered under insurance.
> 
> Nat, you're right that you're not wonder woman so you need to slow down.
> I am sure that's not as easy to do as it sounds but just take the time. Or just enjoy a couple hours with Harry watching a movie or playing or going to the park. Just things that bring you joy & make you smile.
> 
> xo

Barb I would be nervous too, I suppose the best thing to do is focus on it being the means to big goal, right? I am excited for you, but I cant wait for your surgery to be over ! One month? That's great. Look forward to hearing how the apt with RE goes on Saturday :)


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow barbs. Time certainly flies ehh? One more month .dnt b nervous, I am excited for u! This means ur baby is that much closer ya know..I have a good feeling this is gona wrk great for u and u b holding a lo in no time..nat glad ur feelin better..when u gona start opking? Im cd 3 I think


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Oooo I'm so exicted about all these almost positive opks, especially Meg's! I'm feeling really good about this cycle for all of you!
> !

Thanks Talia...I hope so too!


----------



## barbikins

well i'm not so sure how much time has flown for me.
but when i think about when i got my diagnosis, that was over 1 month ago.
life's been busy & w/o tracking my cycles & shit life has gone on.
I dont even know what CD I am today! And I don't really care!!!

I just really hope that all this will not be in vain. It's been such an uphill battle and I want the battle to be over. I don't want to have to move on with my life, I am hoping IVF will bring us a baby. But, who knows?


----------



## natjenson

Hi butterfly wolf....I just realised I didn't reply to your post :flower: 

Yes it is a bit scary what our intuitions can allow us to do...and that's supper cool that you knew your friend was in danger ...it is hard to tell them that tho eh.
I have this happen to me too...I can sense when someone isn't right...if you know what I mean,,,as soon a I meet someone I KNOW if they are ok or not.
Also with a friend once she told me her mom was ttc ...I said well I have a feeling she is already pg...that night she told her mom what I said....her mom tested...she WAS pg....crazy eh lol...
Also I KNOW with scratch cards....they call to me.lol...cool eh.lol.I have one about £500 in a year bc of it...lol....
I NEVER buy them for anyone else hahaha...

So do you ever get a " feeling" with anyone on the thread and you have been right...I have...a few times now...I only every voiced one or two out Loud tho...the rest I kept to myself...incase I was wrong lol

:) :) :) xxx....hope baby Claire is being a good girl with the nights love.:thumbup:


----------



## mommaplus05

Good mornin friends...cd 4 here..bleeding is slowing down finally..lol gona pick up some opks soon and prolly start on cd 7or 8..prolly 8..hope u all have a great day!!


----------



## natjenson

Morning/afternoon ladies...:) 
How are I you all today? :) 

Cd5 here yaaaaaaaawn....really not much going on here.
Making Micky mouse cupcakes and spaghetti bolognese today yum yum...:) 

Annnnd 1 MORE Sleep till I get roary the Puppy :wohoo: eeeeeek.

Hope your all well :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I got BAD O pains on both sides last nite but only a Mild temp jump.... Either I'm Oing from both side like last month w No meds or I didn't get a strong O!! :shrug:

FX !!!!!!


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> well i'm not so sure how much time has flown for me.
> but when i think about when i got my diagnosis, that was over 1 month ago.
> life's been busy & w/o tracking my cycles & shit life has gone on.
> I dont even know what CD I am today! And I don't really care!!!
> 
> I just really hope that all this will not be in vain. It's been such an uphill battle and I want the battle to be over. I don't want to have to move on with my life, I am hoping IVF will bring us a baby. But, who knows?

I know Barb.. I am not going to tell you anything is for sure, because it isn't. And honestly It really upsets me when people tell me- oh don't worry its going to happen really soon, or everything happens for a reason, because I don't believe any of that is true, and (I don't mean to offend anyone!) the best thing you can say is that you are hopeful and wish for the best, and positive messages like that, because there are no guarantees. But, what we do know, is that IVF has great statistics so lets rest our heads on that best we can and think positive. I am really hopeful for you Barbs, and I am here no matter what happens. xo


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Morning/afternoon ladies...:)
> How are I you all today? :)
> 
> Cd5 here yaaaaaaaawn....really not much going on here.
> Making Micky mouse cupcakes and spaghetti bolognese today yum yum...:)
> 
> Annnnd 1 MORE Sleep till I get roary the Puppy :wohoo: eeeeeek.
> 
> Hope your all well :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Are you OPK'ing this month Nat?

Mmmm cupcake and spaghetti! You are the best! Can I come over? LOL

And weeeeeeeeeeee puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited for you, you must post pictures!:hugs:


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey everyone havent caught up on posts yet, i had 2 wonderful vomiting sessions this morning lol been lying with my doppler listening to my own heartbeat and some wooshing noises i know its too early i was just trying it out lol x


----------



## Petzy

Morning Ladies,

No idea what CD I am on, lol but here's to more OPK'ing today! I have a feeling the OPKs are getting lighter, and then they will get darker soon closer to O, but I could be wrong - today's tests will give me a better idea. Unless I just O'd which I think would be very unlikely... so I'll let you know how they go today


----------



## barbikins

Petzy said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> well i'm not so sure how much time has flown for me.
> but when i think about when i got my diagnosis, that was over 1 month ago.
> life's been busy & w/o tracking my cycles & shit life has gone on.
> I dont even know what CD I am today! And I don't really care!!!
> 
> I just really hope that all this will not be in vain. It's been such an uphill battle and I want the battle to be over. I don't want to have to move on with my life, I am hoping IVF will bring us a baby. But, who knows?
> 
> I know Barb.. I am not going to tell you anything is for sure, because it isn't. And honestly It really upsets me when people tell me- oh don't worry its going to happen really soon, or everything happens for a reason, because I don't believe any of that is true, and (I don't mean to offend anyone!) the best thing you can say is that you are hopeful and wish for the best, and positive messages like that, because there are no guarantees. But, what we do know, is that IVF has great statistics so lets rest our heads on that best we can and think positive. I am really hopeful for you Barbs, and I am here no matter what happens. xoClick to expand...


UGH you have no idea how many people including doctors told us not to worry because we are one of those couples where it just will work. Because I was pregnant before. But what's happened in the past - this doesn't dictate our future. And everyone's been proven really wrong. Right now I can't get pregnant unless I do IVF. So how's that for some reality to all those people who were so super optimistic at how I had nothing to worry about? When I have everything to worry about now. Anyway it's OK, there's nothing wrong with everyone trying to keep positive for me & encourage me but realistically, the universe owes me nothing. It doesn't even mean that IVF will work. And maybe we'll run out of money before we can see that reality happen. But I just have to hope not. That's all I have. Hope.
You're right, IVF has the BEST odds. Better than natural BD so if I'm going to get pregnant, I will get pregnant through IVF. And if that doesn't work, then perhaps there's some thing even more wrong with us that we can't fix with science. Or at least, not where affordability is concerned.
So, thank you Meg. I have a feeling you're feeling the way I do about all the positive messages & being told how it's going to happen.
After a while, you just have a hard time seeing it. And reality is - it may or it may not. Our bodies will be the ones who decide on this fate!

And thank you to everyone who's ever encouraged me & have said it will happen. Because there were lots of times when I needed to hear that. It's such an up & down roller coaster ride, ist it?!


----------



## barbikins

Nat, yay for Roary!!! So exciting! But do be prepared to feel exhausted & not sleep for a few nights. Oh boy - Chloe did my head in the first week. I was exhausted & irritable & questioned whether having a dog was the right thing. But we're all good & happy now :) LOL

Natalie, I'm sorry you puked! Damn...guess that MS is setting in.
There are prescription meds for MS if it gets bad! Also try Vitamin B6, that's one of the active ingredients in MS meds.

Meg, I hope you O soon. Although don't be hard on yourself if you don't. Some times it takes after the first real period to Ovulate again. The bleeding you just had was not like your period. So your system's going to be a bit wonky. MOst woman report Ovulating two weeks after the MC. But I'm not sure when they started counting. Anyway, just don't be hard on yourself OK? Don't get frustrated if you don't get a positive OPK this month. But I hope you do. 
I'm going to email you ladies back today. I have some thoughts for you on my own experiences with DH.
xox


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> well i'm not so sure how much time has flown for me.
> but when i think about when i got my diagnosis, that was over 1 month ago.
> life's been busy & w/o tracking my cycles & shit life has gone on.
> I dont even know what CD I am today! And I don't really care!!!
> 
> I just really hope that all this will not be in vain. It's been such an uphill battle and I want the battle to be over. I don't want to have to move on with my life, I am hoping IVF will bring us a baby. But, who knows?
> 
> I know Barb.. I am not going to tell you anything is for sure, because it isn't. And honestly It really upsets me when people tell me- oh don't worry its going to happen really soon, or everything happens for a reason, because I don't believe any of that is true, and (I don't mean to offend anyone!) the best thing you can say is that you are hopeful and wish for the best, and positive messages like that, because there are no guarantees. But, what we do know, is that IVF has great statistics so lets rest our heads on that best we can and think positive. I am really hopeful for you Barbs, and I am here no matter what happens. xoClick to expand...
> 
> 
> UGH you have no idea how many people including doctors told us not to worry because we are one of those couples where it just will work. Because I was pregnant before. But what's happened in the past - this doesn't dictate our future. And everyone's been proven really wrong. Right now I can't get pregnant unless I do IVF. So how's that for some reality to all those people who were so super optimistic at how I had nothing to worry about? When I have everything to worry about now. Anyway it's OK, there's nothing wrong with everyone trying to keep positive for me & encourage me but realistically, the universe owes me nothing. It doesn't even mean that IVF will work. And maybe we'll run out of money before we can see that reality happen. But I just have to hope not. That's all I have. Hope.
> You're right, IVF has the BEST odds. Better than natural BD so if I'm going to get pregnant, I will get pregnant through IVF. And if that doesn't work, then perhaps there's some thing even more wrong with us that we can't fix with science. Or at least, not where affordability is concerned.
> So, thank you Meg. I have a feeling you're feeling the way I do about all the positive messages & being told how it's going to happen.
> After a while, you just have a hard time seeing it. And reality is - it may or it may not. Our bodies will be the ones who decide on this fate!
> 
> And thank you to everyone who's ever encouraged me & have said it will happen. Because there were lots of times when I needed to hear that. It's such an up & down roller coaster ride, ist it?!Click to expand...

Very well said Barb - I Couldn't agree more with everything you have said. I am thankful for the positivity too, Its just my own frustrations that come through some times. I am very grateful, I just hope its all for something


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg, I hope you O soon. Although don't be hard on yourself if you don't. Some times it takes after the first real period to Ovulate again. The bleeding you just had was not like your period. So your system's going to be a bit wonky. MOst woman report Ovulating two weeks after the MC. But I'm not sure when they started counting. Anyway, just don't be hard on yourself OK? Don't get frustrated if you don't get a positive OPK this month. But I hope you do.
> I'm going to email you ladies back today. I have some thoughts for you on my own experiences with DH.
> xox

Thanks Barb - I will try... I do hope it happens but I know its not in my control. I will be at the two week mark on Sunday so may be a few days yet before I see any changes... my test today is the same as yesterdays so far - I would call it a 5 or 6/10...maybe it will stay like this for a few days before it darkens, only time will tell.


----------



## barbikins

its so quiet today. did i scare everyone away?! :) LOL


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> its so quiet today. did i scare everyone away?! :) LOL

Lol not me...I been stalking a bit today...been cooking so only managed to read what's been going on...I am all stuffed full of spaghetti now so I am taking five to sit and catch up ...

Hope your ok barbs....

Oh meg...yes I plan to opk...but I won't be starting till cd 12 this time...my opks don't arrive before then...I hope I don't miss my surge...haha...knowing me I will o earlier now.
:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> its so quiet today. Did i scare everyone away?! :) lol

lmao


----------



## barbikins

Hey Nat, there you are! 
Did you make cupcakes too. Or was that yesterday? :)

Yep I'm doing well. Looking fwd to the weekend. Just the hubs & me :)
We have a birthday party on Saturday night & nothing much else. Will be working on my art projects :)

What are you ladies doing this weekend?


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!! I am here! Just not much too say! Lol I am scared to be positive now! Bahahahaha I kid, I kid!! I am only cd2..... So the boring no fun part of my cycle!! Hope you are all well!! :):):) have a great day/evening! ;)


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> its so quiet today. did i scare everyone away?! :) LOL
> 
> Lol not me...I been stalking a bit today...been cooking so only managed to read what's been going on...I am all stuffed full of spaghetti now so I am taking five to sit and catch up ...
> 
> Hope your ok barbs....
> 
> Oh meg...yes I plan to opk...but I won't be starting till cd 12 this time...my opks don't arrive before then...I hope I don't miss my surge...haha...knowing me I will o earlier now.
> :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Good luck Nat - sounds like we may be O'ing near eachother! Maybe a 2ww together is what we need LMAO:hugs:

Spaghetti Bolognese is DH's fav..... oh lord can he eat mounds of it.


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Hey ladies!! I am here! Just not much too say! Lol I am scared to be positive now! Bahahahaha I kid, I kid!! I am only cd2..... So the boring no fun part of my cycle!! Hope you are all well!! :):):) have a great day/evening! ;)

LOL Ashley we need your crazy positivity... that's why we call you crazy lmao. Yes definitely the boring part hun... fx this cycle !:flower:


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat, there you are!
> Did you make cupcakes too. Or was that yesterday? :)
> 
> Yep I'm doing well. Looking fwd to the weekend. Just the hubs & me :)
> We have a birthday party on Saturday night & nothing much else. Will be working on my art projects :)
> 
> What are you ladies doing this weekend?

Whoa we are all posting at exactly the same time - I am taking my afternoon 5 min mental break lol.. back to work now!

Hope you have a great weekend barbs sounds nice!

As for me, going back to Niagara falls again tomorrow! Our friends invited us to join them, (my preg BF and her hubby who is one if DH's good friends) so we are going to go out for dinner and to casino for a bit. Should be great. Then Sat night we have a dinner party at our friends house - yum yum yum should be good.


----------



## natjenson

barbikins said:


> Hey Nat, there you are!
> Did you make cupcakes too. Or was that yesterday? :)
> 
> Yep I'm doing well. Looking fwd to the weekend. Just the hubs & me :)
> We have a birthday party on Saturday night & nothing much else. Will be working on my art projects :)
> 
> What are you ladies doing this weekend?

Lol yes I made the cupcakes today...:dohh: they were a disaster...pmsl..
I made red and black icing. But the dam this kept sticking to the surface...it was quite stressful really..lol..
I managed to make good in the end but I won't be trying that one again...well not untill I get some icing tips from my mom...she's ace in the kitchen.:thumbup:

The weekend here will most likely consist if dog walking and hoovering! Lol...doggy fur! Lol

Plan to go up the loft at some point and double check the Xmas deckys and list what I need to buy/replace.
Tmr is VERY busy indeed....got the food shopping to do in the morning...6:30 wake up :dohh: ugh!....then it's treat the cats- pre dog welcoming...hate shoving a worming pill down dizzys mouth...he bites...lol
Then it's...change all the bedding and clean all the windows...washy the rubbish bin out....and then wait for roars arrival...Yaye :happydance:
Then I plan to cook quiche Loraine for when pete comes home for work...then rest sighhhhhh.

Your party sounds fun...are you going to get tipsy?....go oooooon have a few barbs you sooo deserve it.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> its so quiet today. did i scare everyone away?! :) LOL
> 
> Lol not me...I been stalking a bit today...been cooking so only managed to read what's been going on...I am all stuffed full of spaghetti now so I am taking five to sit and catch up ...
> 
> Hope your ok barbs....
> 
> Oh meg...yes I plan to opk...but I won't be starting till cd 12 this time...my opks don't arrive before then...I hope I don't miss my surge...haha...knowing me I will o earlier now.
> :)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck Nat - sounds like we may be O'ing near eachother! Maybe a 2ww together is what we need LMAO:hugs:
> 
> Spaghetti Bolognese is DH's fav..... oh lord can he eat mounds of it.Click to expand...

Oh that would be great if we o together...:happydance: somebody to keep me sane lol...keep each other on a level path even.:thumbup:

I like being tww buddies with you meg...you keep it real! :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Meg, sounds like a good weekend again :)

Nat, you're on a roll! Take it easy, while you're at it OK?
Don't push yourself too hard.
BTW with a Pug, you shouldn't have too much hair issues. Short hair is easier to deal with. But what an exciting day tomorrow!!! WHOOO!!!

You're like super woman. Honestly. But you know, if I wasn't working - Id be at home making everything perfect too ;)


----------



## natjenson

Well ladies I have to to and finish my chores for the evening...and it's bath time soon for lo...so that going to be fun getting ABSOLUTLEY soaked lol...

Back soon :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nat! I thought you were taking it easy! You're a busy woman! But I'm super excited for you to get your pup! 

Yay tww for some of you soon! I laughed re: the comment about meg and Nat being in the same tww! That's the ticket! 

Barb and Meg, totally understandable to have those thoughts about people's positivity but I know you guys take it all in pretty level headed but I'm sure it's irritating to hear it over and over. There are no guarantees in life, that's for sure. 

We're hopefully installing the kitchen this weekend!! If not then next! Just not sure when if our friend is coming this weekend or next to help! Ill try to get some piccys! 

99 days left for me!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Oh that would be great if we o together...:happydance: somebody to keep me sane lol...keep each other on a level path even.:thumbup:
> 
> I like being tww buddies with you meg...you keep it real! :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Ok well lets hope we can wait it out together lol - I am trying to catch up to you!


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Nat! I thought you were taking it easy! You're a busy woman! But I'm super excited for you to get your pup!
> 
> Yay tww for some of you soon! I laughed re: the comment about meg and Nat being in the same tww! That's the ticket!
> 
> Barb and Meg, totally understandable to have those thoughts about people's positivity but I know you guys take it all in pretty level headed but I'm sure it's irritating to hear it over and over. There are no guarantees in life, that's for sure.
> 
> We're hopefully installing the kitchen this weekend!! If not then next! Just not sure when if our friend is coming this weekend or next to help! Ill try to get some piccys!
> 
> 99 days left for me!

Thanks Talia, very true! xx

That's awesome about your kitchen - oh a lovely nice new kitchen! When we renovated our house a few years ago I loved it! I still love it lol...

Definitely send us some pics when you can :)

99 days? 99 problems but a baby aint one!!


----------



## Petzy

Nat - re tomorrow's plan - you are NOT Taking it easy! lol with all the cleaning, cooking quiche, the new puppy... skip the windows! Just do a quick vaccum and wipe down lol I call that a surface clean lol... you need to recover from your little bout this week hun... worried about you doing too much. I am sure Pete would agree! Just relax and enjoy play time with pup... you don't have to do it all.

PS send me some cupcakes xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Petzy
99 days? 99 problems but a baby aint one!![/QUOTE said:

> Hahahah that made me laugh so hard! Love it!
> 
> I just started packing...... Spare bedroom is basically packed... The easiest one, but I'm sweating already! Oh man am I not looking forward to the real packing!!


----------



## crazy84

Hey hey girls!! Here I am again! I really dislike this part of my cycle! I checked my amazon orders and I did it again! Ordered tests without seeing where they were coming from! Geez these say they won't be here until December! Hopefully sooner.. But I ordered some more just in case!
Steak is for supper tonight!! Yummy!!!! Hurry up supper time!! Amanda!! How are you?!?! Have you ordered any ic tests?? Ov or pg?! Lol


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...evening all.:) 

So I have made a MAJOUR boo boo....:dohh:
So I'm mopping the floors and I notice something is wedged in the letter box in the front door...I walked up to it...pull out this chunky looking letter...open it...and there is cheepie crappie horrid nasty "one step" tests...grrrrr -didn't order those...(freebie) 
And my ovulation tests....Yaye :happydance: ...NOT! ....I read the package and they have sent me facking 10 miu opks.....!!! Grrrrr not flaming happy with them!...
So I check online- did I order these?....
YES I facking did :dohh: pmsl....
Why oh why oh WHY am I such a dummie?....I couldn't have read it right or clicked on the wrong thing....oh well it is what it is now.lol
10 mui tests to drinpve me TOTALLY nuts! Haha...

Will have to buy a few 20 mui cheepie opk tests in town now just to back up a possy on a 10... I just have a real baaaaaad feeling about these crappy tests.:dohh:

Meg....:) sorry :) you are very right,....I doo need to slow it down.
Surface clean..li like that saying...I shall use that from now on...lol..
And I will for sure do that now tmr now...and yeah the windows can be be skipped I suppose...I'm wayyyy to fussy when I am doing it too...lol..
Sooo looking forward to seeing my lil pup...t minus 14 hrs to go .eeeeeeeek :) 

Ashley I did the same with my 20 mui tests too...I didn't check the delivery date...they will arrive when I presume I will be 16 dpo...last day of cycle...oooops lol.
Oh well that cuts out a whole load of shit lol...
And save a whole loads of mental torment too....but I won't be testing AT all this cycle...I am giving my shaity tests to my ma tmr so they are away from me!.lol
Did you get your tree up yet love...any pics?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Now remember... I had 3 kids hanging ornaments! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## crazy84

It looks smaller than it is in the pic for some reason!! But I love it!! Makes my house feel so cozy!! :)


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Now remember... I had 3 kids hanging ornaments! Lol

Awe I love it...that's a very nice Xmas tree...how many times has your youngest de balled it so far?.....lol

Two weeks and 5 days and I will put ours up...:happydance:

I am sending Harry and pete out for the day so I can do it in peace lol...next year he will be able to aprieciate helping dress the tree- looking forward to that very much indeed.but let's get this one out of the way first eh lol..:thumbup:

When I put my deckys and tree up I will show you pics of mine too.:) ...

Yeah Xmas is almost upon us...apart from you Ashley lol - yours is pretty much in full swing there lol:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Hahaha I have been shopping for a few months now!! She hasn't taken any off so far!! Last year my tree was horrid!!! I gave up!! Lol she wouldn't leave the balls on for anything!! So far so good this year though!! She hasn't even tried to open any gifts yet!!!


----------



## barbikins

Oh man already a xmas tree?!
Too early for me!!
I have been xmas shopping however...im not leaving it to last minute!
Xmas tree will likely be the weekend before xmas.


----------



## Petzy

Haha! Nat definitely use my term surface clean LOL I have a few friends who have adopted it lol. Please promise you won't do all that tomorrow ! 
Sorry you ordered the wrong tests but maybe you can take a mental break as a result lol ??

Ashley gorgeous tree ! How beautiful I love a cozy Xmas house too 

Barb I am with you. I won't put anything up till December I just can't do it !! I don't put up much anyways. My tree and a couple decorations is all. Wouldn't mind a wrath for the front door though this year maybe ... We look like Scrooge from the outside lol. 

Btw had a good talk with DH today will update you later xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Xmas is going to be Tough around here W the Move!!!

Usually I put the tree up after Thanksgiving and I might still do that w Lil decor on it and just Move the Whole thing to the new house Ornaments and all!! :haha:

DH wants to get a 12Ft one for the New house for the Tall Living windows we will see what kinda Deal I can find on Black Friday!! :thumbup:

I'm sure my temp will Jump in the Am and I gotta go for the Root Canal :(

Excited for that New Furr Baby Nat!!!! :dance:


----------



## crazy84

I just couldn't make myself wait until thanksgiving this year!! Haha too close to the end of the month!! Haha I do wish it would get a little colder here though...it would make it even better!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I see U R a Cowboys Fan R U in Texas???

It's been Cooler here the past few days but the temp will be Up again this Weekend :(

Makes it hard to think about Xmas when U r Wearing shorts and Flipflops :haha:


----------



## crazy84

I am! I live in the panhandle.... :) our mornings have been cold.....but it warms up by noon :/ I am ready for cold lay on the couch under big blankets weather!! :)
Oh a 12ft tree would be amazing by the way!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Hello ladies..been a busy busy day...I am cd 4 today and completely done bleedin! Yay..tomorrow is cd 5 so will start my opks in 3 days..:))) I will prolly go buy some on monday..and of course pee on one..haha have a good night my friends..


----------



## crazy84

Hiiiiiiiii Amanda!!! Yay for no more af!!!! Mine is awful right now! :/


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies...off to shopping now then it's My "surface clean lol" then it's roary time woohoooo :wohoo: 

Back later with pics :) 

Hope your all having a good start to the day.:flower: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Furr Baby countdown!!!! :happydance:

AFM afraid I didn't get a good O w/out Meds my temp is on a slow climb :( FX!!!!


----------



## natjenson

Sis4Us said:


> Yay Furr Baby countdown!!!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM afraid I didn't get a good O w/out Meds my temp is on a slow climb :( FX!!!!

Awe dunno sis...double o temp slow to grow...:thumbup:...may mean them lovely eggys are taking their sweet time...they having an eggy disco.:) 
Good luck sis.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey girls it kills me to write this but my mam passed away this morning i cant cope with it :'( i dont know how i am going to.live without her :'(


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Hey girls it kills me to write this but my mam passed away this morning i cant cope with it :'( i dont know how i am going to.live without her :'(

Natalie, I wish I didn't have to write this over the internet and that I could hug you tight right now - I am so unbelievably sorry for your loss. I know there really are no words right now but I am so so sorry. We are here for you, whenever you need us. This is not a loss you should have to experience yet in life. I am thinking of you.. try to take each day just one step at a time for now.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh my goodness Natalie! So sorry to hear about your mom, that's devastating. :Hugs: Like meg said, it's cruel to have to comfort you over the Internet when all we wanna do is reach out and give you the biggest hug... Take it slow, I'm sure the emotions are overwhelming right now but take care of yourself and your little bean as best you can. You're a very strong woman and you have us here to listen anytime. Wish there was something to say to take away an ounce of your pain... :(


----------



## barbikins

Natalie, I am truly sorry for your loss. 
That's just so incredibly unfair & you shouldn't be with out your mom yet. It's too soon. 
Meg said the right words. 
You just have to take it one day at a time & for now, one hour at a time. My heart goes out to you. xo


----------



## natjenson

Oh my gawsh Natalie :( that is just so sad...I'm soo soo sorry for your loss...like the other ladies are saying it's so unfair and she was soo young too.:( 
You take one day at a time love ok.
And yes we are here for you love :hug: 

Words won't make anything feel better right now but I hope our messages bring you some comfort .im so sorry Natalie.

Natalie xoxo


----------



## mommaplus05

Natalie..I am sooo sorry..this is so tough and I hurt for u right now..truly tragic...but now ur mom is free to fly with the angels honey and has no more pain...hang in there and remember to take a step back and take a deep breathe sweetie. Rest ur mind during the toughest moments..ill b prayin for ya


----------



## natjenson

Oh Natalie I can't stop thinking about your awful news :( ...do you have any support around you right now?....Natalie there are organisations out there that will help with bereavement during pregnancy love..li just wanted to point that out...
I am worried for you Hun.
I am just so sorry about what has happend love :hugs: to lose a parent is truly difficult and heart breaking but you being so young and pregnant aswell must be even tougher.
Know that your mom loved you with all of her heart and she will want you to be happy.yes that is a difficult emotion to feel right now but all moms(you will understand this when as soon as you give birth) just want their children to be happy strong and survive this world.
I bet she was very proud of you nat.i know that atleast I am bc you have been such a great lovely caring support for her.a good daughter you are ok.
You take it easy love and we are always here for you ok.
:hugs: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## crazy84

Natalie I am so sorry and my heart hurts for you! I will be thinking about you! You hang in there.....I seriously can't even imagine. We are all here for you...even if it's just over the internet. I am sorry


----------



## Sis4Us

So so Sorry for Your Loss!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you all for your kind words i am heartbroken, i dont know what i'm going to do, i dont understand yesterday she felt a little under the weather and was in more pain, and this morning at 7.10 my aunty woke me up saying my gran had been rang and told she was very poorly and in the space of 20 mins it took my gran to get there she had already passed away, last night the doctors discovered she had pneumonia a nurse sat with her all night but we were not notified until this morning which i think is disgusting if we had of knew we would have been there, they said she deteriorated so quick. The doctors decided she could not go on life support again and told her she had to fight this one herself because they were 100%sure she wouldn't survive life support again, she lost her fight either way :'( i knew it, as soon as they said she had a broken hip i knew it had risks of you getting pneumonia but i just saw her doing ok and thought it wouldn't happen. I found out by my aunty on the phone but i just knew when she phoned me that she was gone i had to tell my dad and between me, him and my 15 year old sister it was just devastation. We went in this morning i got such a shock when i see her i could barely stand she looked different already, i just talked to her and kissed her loads, i hated leaving her. I cant accept that i will never see her again or hear her voice. The nurse who was with her al night said she was laughing and joking on and talking about us all night :'( she would have been so scared, she cried to me and my gran last week that she was scared of dying and leaving us and she was scared of how she was going to cope without us, and not one of us was with her at the end. I cant stop crying it hurts so badly i wish i could wake up and it be a nightmare. I knew it was going to happen but i never ever thought it would happen so soon and iff a broken hip. I just dont know if i can do it without her i miss her so much already.

And to top things off i was leaning to get a hug off my aunty today and i felt this really painful ripping pain in my lower stomach and its been sore and my back ever since and now i'm spotting. I cant lose my baby aswell :'(


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Thank you all for your kind words i am heartbroken, i dont know what i'm going to do, i dont understand yesterday she felt a little under the weather and was in more pain, and this morning at 7.10 my aunty woke me up saying my gran had been rang and told she was very poorly and in the space of 20 mins it took my gran to get there she had already passed away, last night the doctors discovered she had pneumonia a nurse sat with her all night but we were not notified until this morning which i think is disgusting if we had of knew we would have been there, they said she deteriorated so quick. The doctors decided she could not go on life support again and told her she had to fight this one herself because they were 100%sure she wouldn't survive life support again, she lost her fight either way :'( i knew it, as soon as they said she had a broken hip i knew it had risks of you getting pneumonia but i just saw her doing ok and thought it wouldn't happen. I found out by my aunty on the phone but i just knew when she phoned me that she was gone i had to tell my dad and between me, him and my 15 year old sister it was just devastation. We went in this morning i got such a shock when i see her i could barely stand she looked different already, i just talked to her and kissed her loads, i hated leaving her. I cant accept that i will never see her again or hear her voice. The nurse who was with her al night said she was laughing and joking on and talking about us all night :'( she would have been so scared, she cried to me and my gran last week that she was scared of dying and leaving us and she was scared of how she was going to cope without us, and not one of us was with her at the end. I cant stop crying it hurts so badly i wish i could wake up and it be a nightmare. I knew it was going to happen but i never ever thought it would happen so soon and iff a broken hip. I just dont know if i can do it without her i miss her so much already.
> 
> And to top things off i was leaning to get a hug off my aunty today and i felt this really painful ripping pain in my lower stomach and its been sore and my back ever since and now i'm spotting. I cant lose my baby aswell :'(

Natalie, I am glad you shared that with us. It will help a little to get things off your chest. I am so sorry that you are going through this. One thing you need to remember is that your mom loved you so much and the care you have given her in recent times shows how much you loved her back. She knew your love for her in her last moments which is something you can be confident in. I am so terribly sorry for your family, including your Dad, Sister, Grandmother, and Aunt. Your grandmother should not have to experience losing a child... truly heartbreaking. I am so sorry for this Natalie. All I can say, is allow yourself to feel this grief because it is important to this process.. think about your mum and how much she meant to you, and how much you loved eachother. I am sure you have learned a lot from her that you will give to your own children. I just wish we could all hug you right now..

As for the pain you are in, I know you are going through a lot, but perhaps a visit to the EPU to ensure all is ok would make you feel better? I hope the spotting is nothing more than what you have already had. Let us know how you do Natalie...

Thinking of you all day xx


----------



## barbikins

Natalie,
Meg said all the right words. I don't think I could say it better.
I do know what that pain is like. The pain your heart literarily feels. 
The feeling like you just can't go on to tomorrow & all you want to do every morning will be to wake up and it have been a nightmare. 
You will get through those days & the pain will lessen over time. You just have to go through the emotions, unfortunately, one day at a time.

Big hug to you.
xo


----------



## natjenson

Barbs meg I couldn't have said it better either...meg those word very wise words and very caring...:thumbup: 

Natalie- I also think that was good to get all of that off your chest love.
I am so sorry for your loss.

On a personal level nat meg is right...please phone the epu tmr (if you haven't already) and get you and baby checked out.
I'm sure they will be very helpful and sympathetic to your situation aswell.they should be only too happy to see if baby is doing ok.

Nat I am worried for you...please don't be alone tonight...take the comfort from oh and family...and cry as much as you need to ok...it's the grieving process and there's a long road ahead of you...we ARE all here for you nat and I am sending a big warm hug Alll the way to newy to you.
My condolences to your family too...
Nat if you get a moment (it helps) place your hand on your baby and breath through your nose and out through your mouth a few times...it will help you to re center yourself if it all gets too much...

Please keep in touch love ...we are worried and sad for you.:flower:

Natalie xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## natjenson

Nat hope your ok love :hugs: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you i'm feeling so lost atm keep crying on and off, thinking about her, i rang up to speak to the nurses that sat with her all night they said she just went to sleep, just like that, i cant decide if i;m comforted or not because i didnt want her to go to sleep and to make things worse today is 4 years exactly for one of my very good friends she was 19 when she passed away she was very poorly like my mam and a infection also killed her my mam died at 7.25 were as she died 9.40 same date four years apart :'( i cant hack this i really cant i dont feel like i can do it without her she wasnt supposed to go yet especially without saying goodbye, i'm to scared to go to sleep i dont know why xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Natalie, I can't imagine how difficult this day must be for you...Hope you can get some rest. Everyone has said such touching words, I have no advice or experience to share but I'm glad you shared your thoughts with us to unload. You do need to take the time to grieve and I also agree with checking things out with baby, it'll refocus on some positivity in this dark time. So sorry again for your loss...


----------



## Nataliieexo

Im not able to sleep im to scared i dont know why but even going downstairs to pee while everyone is asleep was a panic, i dont like it here of course i asked oh for some space and now i wish he was here :( i felt ok til everyone went to bed :/


----------



## OurLilFlu

Give oh a call I'm sure he'll be there in a heartbeat. Stay strong love. There's nothin to be afraid of, your emotions will get the best of you if you face them alone. If oh can't come for some reason, wake someone up, they can help you through the night.


----------



## natjenson

Natalie love...how are you this morning? Did you ring epu?...are you ok?
Hope your alright :hugs: 

Nat xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I managed to get some sleep with the light and tv on, i feel so numb today, i havent cried today yet...not sure if thats normal, i havent moved out of bed, i have however found my babys heartbeat this morning it was 158bpm but i felt a tiny bit of excitement i am upset i found it now because i was suppost to be sharing that moment with my mam :cry: so everything i do at the moment is just...i dont know not bringing the me the excitetment it should, i am relieved i found it though xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congratulations on finding the HB! That's a nice and relieving feeling but like you said it's hard to be excited when you think about how you should have been sharing the milestone with your mom. And you're definitely right for feeling that way, she was taken too soon and everything has changed. Just know that she is celebrating that little baby even though she's not here. She still shares those moments. I know it won't ever feel the same nonetheless. 

Glad you got some rest, you need it, I'm sure you're just drained. We're all thinking of you constantly! :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Natalie you are a brave strong woman. Keep taking one day at a time, one step at a time. One foot in front of the other is the best you can do. No one can or should expect anything more right now. Lean on those who can comfort you, let DH be there for you I am sure he wants to be. I'm glad you found the baby on the Doppler..some joy in the pain you are feeling. Rest when you can, I am so sorry for the pain you are feeling xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you for the kind words its hard, very hard, and i know its going to get harder next week when we have to sort out her credit cards etc arrange the funeral, make it to the funeral, i dread the funeral really really dread it, i know ive been to funerals before but the idea of them burning her body, ahhh no i cant even imagine what its going to be like, i might leave before that part, i dont think i could sit and watch the curtains close around the coffin as its sent down to the burning area, no i wont be able to do that xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I was just thinking how much i want to see her again and hope she is being moved to the chapel of rest soon and i hope we can all come to agreement to bring her home so she can be home one last time, i know its weird that i am eager to see her at the chapel but i would sit with her all day and night if i could because i miss her so much and after the funeral i wont even get that opportunity so i want to make the most of it, i thought i heard her shout on my sister earlier it wasnt very nice because i know i didnt x


----------



## Sis4Us

Natalie.... I don't know you very well but Im truly sorry you have to go through losing a parent I can't even imagine what you are going thru right now and I hope u heal in the best way Possible!!! 

I'm not sure if you are a Spiritual person or not but she is with you every second of the day and she smiles when you smile!! Try to remember that when you are down and talk to her when u need to she will always be there to listen :hugs:


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you i have been talking to her but mostly im saying how i dont know how im going to do it and stuff, i know its completely normal, i just want her back it wasnt supposed to be this way, they shouldnt have told her she had to do it herself, they knew she was ill to start with i believe if they had put her on life support she would have survived because she has twice before and i know it was no life for her to be in those positions but she was here and i'm selfish for saying that but she didnt want to leave us her body gave up this time it wasnt her choice :'( x


----------



## natjenson

Nat love - how are you?....stupid question actually.sorry...I think the thread has gone quiet in respect of your loss.
But I'm sure we all keep checking in to see if you are ok...

I know I have posted a few things to you but words are failing me right now...I want to tell you it will all be ok but I know that right now nothing sinks in when you are feeling so devestated...
Sis and talia are right...your mom lives within you dear...you are her legacy.
And yes talk to her still.
I am spiritual and I believe your mom is listening to your every word is most likely hurting that she cannot ease your pain.that she cannot comfort you.
The grieving process is nessesary love so you feel what you need to ok...and nat- it's ok to feel scared and affraid and angry right now.:hugs:

I'm sorry that the hospital have made this decision without your family's consent - that sux and I too would find it hard to let that go.
But please nat....take good care of yourself ok...I hope you are eating something.
Even if it's only a little please try.

Soon the pain will start to get easier love...and I'm sorry you feel that way about the cremetorial too...if it's any conciliation I too feel as tho that method dosnt feel right.it scares me too.:hugs: 

Nat how is your oh right now...is he comforting you? Is a good support? I'm sure he is...but don't make yourself be alone...he is probably hurting that you are in so much pain inside and feels as tho he wants to take it all away...

Nat you take good care of yourself ok and we are all still here if you want to chat.

I'm so so sorry love.:hug: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks nat i am eating not as much as i usually do and mostly junk but im eating as much as i can, i know i wish i could know for sure that she could hear me etc i have a friend she passed me the details of a medium he does readings via texting without knowing your name just seeing a photo i dont know how this works but a lot of my friends are boasting about him, i'm thinking about trying him but i think i am desperatly trying to get closure on it. Its killing me inside my sister has been going out with friends shes only 15 but the same day she died she was out i dont understand it, my dads had people over and i have been holed up in my bedroom crying since it happened i know people handle grief differently and my dad was probably glad those people came over so he had people to talk to. I am going to my grans for dinner tomorrow i suppose it gets me out the house for a while xx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Thanks nat i am eating not as much as i usually do and mostly junk but im eating as much as i can, i know i wish i could know for sure that she could hear me etc i have a friend she passed me the details of a medium he does readings via texting without knowing your name just seeing a photo i dont know how this works but a lot of my friends are boasting about him, i'm thinking about trying him but i think i am desperatly trying to get closure on it. Its killing me inside my sister has been going out with friends shes only 15 but the same day she died she was out i dont understand it, my dads had people over and i have been holed up in my bedroom crying since it happened i know people handle grief differently and my dad was probably glad those people came over so he had people to talk to. I am going to my grans for dinner tomorrow i suppose it gets me out the house for a while xx

That's right nat ...a change of scene may help you'll.and being with your nan will help...you both have an immediate connection with your dear mom..

Your sis going out may be her way of coping...I'm sure her friends are being a good support (we can only hope) 
And your dad (a man) will need to feel a comfort from people too(men find it extreamly difficult to deal with grief as they are unsure how to show their emotions) maybe he dosent want to be alone either love.
Natalie I think if going to a medium helps you - you should do it...I mean there are so many good ones out thier it may the peace you could be looking for.
Nat ...ask your mom for a sign...evens if it's just a teensy one ...you will see something and that may bring you comfort that she is indeed with you.

I am glad you are "trying" to eat ...I know this must be difficult nat...just don't let yourself get poorly with hunger too.
And you know what...crying is not a bad thing either. You do all the crying you need ...
You have been in my thoughts all day nat I and I have also worried for you too.
You take care sweetheart and I hope you manage to get some rest tonight too...put some background noise on...like a telly or a radio...something to take the silence away..it will help you feel less scared Hun ok.:hugs:

Natalie xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

Nataliieexo said:


> Hey girls it kills me to write this but my mam passed away this morning i cant cope with it :'( i dont know how i am going to.live without her :'(

*hugs* My thoughts and prayers are with you. And I know what you mean when you think that it wasn't suppose to be that way. There are plenty of things you think she wont be seeing because she is not with you physically, but know something, she is in your heart and she will ALWAYS be watching over you. She will often send blessings in disguise as well. If you see a butterfly on a day you are missing her, that's her saying she's there by your side. When you feel someone hug you and you think it's just the wind, it isn't, it's her. And when your baby is born and your baby is smiling at nothing in particular, it's at your mother.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh butterflywolf... Your post made my cry, I had to put my phone down and take a few breaths... But it's exactly true Natalie. All those moments that you think it's nothing, those signs are her. Like Nat, I have no words but my heart breaks for you and then swells with love and pride for all you ladies offering their support, it's so touching and I hope it brings you some peace.


----------



## Petzy

Lora of great women offering very loving and valuable advice .... Lucky to know you all xx

Nat, I have had some very traumatic experiences happen on my family and I can definitely attest that different people grieve in different ways. I think that what you are doing , thinking of your mom, crying , leaning on close people , is the best thing you can do. It's healthy to cry and cry. It's your body and minds way of processing what you're feeling. You may do this for days or even weeks. But slowly ,
With time , you will cry a little less and a little less again until the pain eases to a more tolerable level. It will be a long road but the pain will lessen. And That doesn't mean you will miss your mom any less but it will mean you can move towards acceptance and looking forward. I know this baby will help you to do that in a way. Sometimes it helps in hard times to have something to be strong for , if not yourself. I am really glad you've been checking in and letting us know how you're doing. You are strong and will get through this one step at a time. Xx


----------



## natjenson

Nat hope you are ok today love :hugs: 

Hi ladies...well I hope everyone's weekend is going well.:flower:

Afm...cd8 start opks in two days...cm is VERY much there :) 
Enjoying not doing much..:) 
It's quite refreshing actually ...done a quick nip round with the house work this morning and having a nice relaxing afternoon...
What is everbody else up To today?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Hey Nat AFM 4Dpo today just recouping from my RC and starting to pack!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Hey ladies, nat.. today is cd 7..I will prolly pick up my opks tomorrow..I usually o on cd 10-11 so dnt wana miss my surge as it shld b here soon...hope everyone is doing ok..been super busy dwn here for me this week..ur all on my mind though!


----------



## natjenson

Sis4Us said:


> Hey Nat AFM 4Dpo today just recouping from my RC and starting to pack!!!

Yaye for 4dpo :) 
Hope your RC clears up pronto love....that is one scary ass procedure...I just haven't the balls for that one lol...

And Yaye for packing :) ...hope it all goes smoothly :thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Meg how are your opks coming along love?...anything yet? 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

FYI I've had to have 3 RC over the years and need 2 More my teeth have been an issue since I was a Kid!! :(
The fact that my roots are the longest the Dentist has ever seen isn't nice either!! :haha:

Also my BBS are killin me usually that doesn't happen until 8-10Dpo :shrug:

Took a OPK cuz its strange and it's 1/2 dark (weird)


----------



## natjenson

Sis4Us said:


> FYI I've had to have 3 RC over the years and need 2 More my teeth have been an issue since I was a Kid!! :(
> The fact that my roots are the longest the Dentist has ever seen isn't nice either!! :haha:
> 
> Also my BBS are killin me usually that doesn't happen until 8-10Dpo :shrug:
> 
> Took a OPK cuz its strange and it's 1/2 dark (weird)

Awe that's sounds good sis...:thumbup:...and your chart looks so good again too...let's hope this is the one this time.
:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

I hate my charts they always look FAB but end up to be a Let down!!!

FX it shows me wrong this time!!!


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies.:) 

Hope your weekend went well.:) 

Nat you didn't post yesterday ...are you ok love...I'm worried.
:) :) ;) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!

Nat, your pup is adorable!
I emailed you & Meg :)

xo


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope everyone is Well Happy Monday!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey i didnt post yesterday i was just well down, we have been to make a appointment tomorrow with the funeral director its tomorrow 11pm, i need to hunt out photos of us, i need to write her letter to put in with her, i need to do loads of things that i dont want to, i still dont think its sinking in, i think the day of the funeral is going to kill me :'( xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey everyone, happy Monday. I'm a terrible klutz whilst pregnant and I sprained my ankle yesterday, missing the last stair at the new house! So mad at myself. So no work today...Or til wed/thurs since i have a Midwife appt tomorrow, new tires on Tuesday... So looks like I'm stuck. It did snow like a mofo here this weekend so I'm glad our tire appt is this week. 22cm of snow in one night when the day before the grass was showing since it had melted so much! Jeeezzz! Winter is here! 

Getting a little worriedabout Xmas since I haven't even thought about gifts or shopping at all!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey Natalie, just saw you posted! Good to see you! All those preparations sound very thoughtful, but difficult I'm sure. Like Meg has said take it one day at a time, some will be worse than others and the funeral day is expected to be so. But still it's like everyday and you will get through it! Promise! Hugs!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you im trying, i'm still finding it difficult to sleep even going downstairs on my own through the night when everyones in bed is scary, oh has been great and very patient with me, i have resorted to having my sister in with me at bedtime she wasnt sleeping well either so i am managing to sleep in the dark with someone there. 

I mainly just sit and think it passes hours by, i only finally got my midwife notes today and have my first midwife app next tuesday, i dont think i will get a scan til 16 weeks if i want the down syndrome testing, but all that has been the last thing on my mind x


----------



## natjenson

Oh noooo talia...I hope your ok.you take it easy ok.:) 
Snow snow snow.lol.woohoo........we have been warned of snow....but we can never trust that it will reach as far as the south west here...London and Scotland and up north always get it but here ...not always...we love the snow.
It's funny tho bc our country goes into melt down when it snows...lol like how on earth does Russia cope? All year around lol...

Anyway I hope your ankle gets well soon...and talia...make the most of it lol

Nat...sooo glad you posted I started to think the worst and I am really happy that you are ok...
Looks like you have a lot to be getting done love...that is a good idea having your lil sister in your room with you...
Yep like meg says one day at a time Hun...
Can I ask...why no scan till 16 wks ?...they not doing one at 10?...that's kind of odd...that would be the official dating scan wouldn't it?....idk...the uk are all wonky buggers...
You take care nat ok.:flower:

Well ladies...afm...
Cd9....start opks tmr...taking NO.sups this time...( actually haven't been since I got ill) 
Cm is great so far ...hope it stays lol...
Would love an earlier o this time but I guess I won't know till I o...lol

Meg...how is your opks coming along!


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

because i have only just contacted the midwife im 10 weeks when i get my appointment and i might not get a scan at 12 weeks with it being short notice xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> because i have only just contacted the midwife im 10 weeks when i get my appointment and i might not get a scan at 12 weeks with it being short notice xxx

Ooooh - right I get it now :) 
They may be able to get you a 12 wk one yet tho nat...fx.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Natalie - I am glad to see you on here, I am thinking of you lots... good idea to have your sister with you when you need to sleep... it helps to have that comfort and not feel alone.. I am glad your DH has been so supportive helping you through this - you need eachother most in times like these. The next couple days will be hard, I know. Take the time to share stories with family, grieve together in loving memory of your dear mum. we are here for you xx. Also, I really hope you get a scan by 12 weeks.. 16 is so far away and surely they would want a formal dating scan xx


----------



## Petzy

Hello all,

sounds like everyone is getting their OPK's out and getting ready to O! We are all in good company lol! I just got my positive right now so I am reallllllly happy about that :) BD this am so hopefully again tonight or tomorrow morning tee hee... supposed to go for bloods tomorrow - maybe I will delay it one day to save time for a morning BD....

We BD'd a lot last week but not much this weekend until this morning so I am hoping coverage is ok.. I suppose I haven't O'd quite yet so theres still time for more spermies to get up there lol

I guess I will be 1DPO on Wednesday then

xx


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> sounds like everyone is getting their OPK's out and getting ready to O! We are all in good company lol! I just got my positive right now so I am reallllllly happy about that :) BD this am so hopefully again tonight or tomorrow morning tee hee... supposed to go for bloods tomorrow - maybe I will delay it one day to save time for a morning BD....
> 
> We BD'd a lot last week but not much this weekend until this morning so I am hoping coverage is ok.. I suppose I haven't O'd quite yet so theres still time for more spermies to get up there lol
> 
> I guess I will be 1DPO on Wednesday then
> 
> xx

:happydance: Yaye for your positive opk meg.:) 

And that's a good plan me thinks about delaying the betas one more day....get some sweet loving instead.:thumbup: ;)

Hope the tww treats you kindly live.:) 

:) :) :) xxx
P.s cute siggi too :)


----------



## barbikins

Hey Natalie, 

The build up to the funeral is always worse than it is.
My cousin just lost her mother & she said it was this strange calmness that came over her.
When I had the funeral for my baby girl, I was horrified of the day & regretted inviting everyone...and although it was a difficult day, it wasn't nearly as bad. And afterwards, I had this strange calmness too. It was a step towards the first day towards recovering from my grief. I wanted to move forward so badly b/c it hurt so much. 

So I think you'll have some thing similar to this at some point.
Big hugs to you!!!


Yay Meg for positive OPK! That's exciting. Time seemed to have sorta flown.


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Natalie,
> 
> The build up to the funeral is always worse than it is.
> My cousin just lost her mother & she said it was this strange calmness that came over her.
> When I had the funeral for my baby girl, I was horrified of the day & regretted inviting everyone...and although it was a difficult day, it wasn't nearly as bad. And afterwards, I had this strange calmness too. It was a step towards the first day towards recovering from my grief. I wanted to move forward so badly b/c it hurt so much.
> 
> So I think you'll have some thing similar to this at some point.
> Big hugs to you!!!
> 
> 
> Yay Meg for positive OPK! That's exciting. Time seemed to have sorta flown.

I think Barb is right... I cant begin to say that I understand the loss of a parent OR a child but I have witnessed a lot of grief first hand and can say I think that is really true. I will share something very personal with you as an example. My mother suffered a lot when her father, my grandfather, killed himself at only 53 (I was only about 6 years old) and then again, when her mother, my Nana, was murdered by my step grandfather several years later. Not long after that my Dad left her, so she has been through more than any one person should in a lifetime... she is the strongest person I know! But I know those funerals were the beginning of a healing process for her... I know this sounds a bit TMI but my mother even went so far as to look at crime scene photos for closure... everyone heals differently. But I hope that it can be a day to celebrate your moms life as much as you are able to through your heavy grief, along with your Dad and Sister and other family members who I am sure miss her very much. I hope that you get through the day with good support from all. xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Hello ladies..hope everyone is well enough. Meg yay for the possy!!! That is sooo great! Fx for u this cycle. Natalie u r in my thouggts honey. I been were u r and it gets easier.. just have to stay strong love. Ashley were r u? Wat cd u on? Nat? U start opks tomorrow? Goood..I was gona start them today but didnt make it to store. '( gona b tough to get in the sack this cycle cuz my dh is working 16 hrs shifts for the nxt 3 -4 days. :( blaaaa right during my o time..gona b hard to squeeze in some lovin..lol havin mild cramps but seem to start two days before pos opk and I had my reg brown spotting today as I always do prior to o..so o is comin for sure..cm is not great this cycle hoping it increases tomorrow..have good night my friends .


----------



## mommaplus05

Hello ladies..hope everyone is well enough. Meg yay for the possy!!! That is sooo great! Fx for u this cycle. Natalie u r in my thouggts honey. I been were u r and it gets easier.. just have to stay strong love. Ashley were r u? Wat cd u on? Nat? U start opks tomorrow? Goood..I was gona start them today but didnt make it to store. '( gona b tough to get in the sack this cycle cuz my dh is working 16 hrs shifts for the nxt 3 -4 days. :( blaaaa right during my o time..gona b hard to squeeze in some lovin..lol havin mild cramps but seem to start two days before pos opk and I had my reg brown spotting today as I always do prior to o..so o is comin for sure..cm is not great this cycle hoping it increases tomorrow..have good night my friends .


----------



## Petzy

Hi All,

Get BD'ing ladies! You are all gearing up to O lol.... whoop!

Momma - all you can do is do your best to squeeze in a BD... I know its stressful but it wont change anything so do the best you can and try not to worry.. it only takes one right? :)

We BD again last night (twice yesterday lol) which is good because my OPK was back to negative today... I assume I am O'ing now if not already. Couldn't this morning as DH was dead to the world asleep lol but maybe tonight again! Will see :)

Going to call clinic today to see when I need to start my progesterone....


----------



## Sis4Us

If u r temping they usually like 3 above cover temps b4 starting the P just to be sure u Od!!! GL

I've been taking P forever so if u have any questions don't be afraid to ask!! ;)

AFM.... My temp took a Dump this Am let's hope it jumps back Tom!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Petzy

Sis4Us said:


> If u r temping they usually like 3 above cover temps b4 starting the P just to be sure u Od!!! GL
> 
> I've been taking P forever so if u have any questions don't be afraid to ask!! ;)
> 
> AFM.... My temp took a Dump this Am let's hope it jumps back Tom!!! :thumbup:

Hi Sis! I don't temp, which is where some of my confusion lies...I will have to see when they want me to start it in that case. I just take OPK's and that's it.


----------



## natjenson

Bahahahahahaha....sis...you temp took a dump? Pmsl......that made me chuckle..lol
I know what you meant tho.:) 

Yaye...for bd ing twice yesterday meg...I think you "got er done'" lol...

Afm...cd 10 ...opk negative...but I a nice colour :) 
We bd last night and it was slightly tender so I know I am gearing up :wohoo:
Been. Having a few sharp pains on the right side this time.so it's a right side o..which I feel good about...I'm sure Harry was concieved with a right eggy.:) 

Good luck all you lovelys....:) 

Ashley momma....OMG...I saw the super tornado on the news it stated that it was south west storm...are you gals in the clear...I hope it missed you.:flower: 
I'm with meg Amanda...it only takes once....tie him down "get him done" lol...

Hmmmm I feel a kinky underwear and stawberry night coming on over here tonight..yum yum...lol...I am soooo in the mood today...which is not normally like me lol..

Back later ladies...:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Afternoon/evening ladies.:) 

Well tonight's opk is also negative...but I have NEVER o'd on cd 10 so it's no supprise to me :) ...
The earliest it could be now is cd12...which is cool with me..:) 

How are you all?....good I hopes.
Oh has fell asleep of the sofa...thinking about either leaving him there for "not being on board lol" or just jump on him lol...thinking the latter as I cannot be arsed to undress this big old lump bahaha..and he's grumpy when woken...may leave a note for the morning....
As follows......l
Dear MR sleepy facking head!.....your mrs needs servicing lol...full MOT required...no messing about...full English breakfast in return...
No deal- no meal!!!
BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ....

Good eh? Lol...

Hope yous all ok...
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Hey everyone!! How is everything going?! Cd 7 here nothing to write home about!! Hahaha
Nat- you are too funny!! Love the note!!
Amanda- getting close to O right?! Yay! Be prepared for me to probably have another testing frenzie...lol too boring not doing it....but I will only be using ics! ;)
Natalie- I hope you are doing ok. Lots of thoughts and prayers for you!
I haven't read through everything yet so I may ask questions that have been answered. Lol
Meg- positive opk yet???
Sis where r u in ur cycle
Barb how is everything going??
Talia I hope you and that little bump are well!! :):)


----------



## Sis4Us

6DPO today had a temp Dump here's hoping it rises in the AM!!!

Going to diner w My BFF since DH is leaving for a few I've been stressed w everything and it will be nice to get away from Packin!! :)


----------



## natjenson

Sis4Us said:


> 6DPO today had a temp Dump here's hoping it rises in the AM!!!
> 
> Going to diner w My BFF since DH is leaving for a few I've been stressed w everything and it will be nice to get away from Packin!! :)

That sounds nice sis...a dinner date with BFF...:) ...you deserve a break love...:thumbup:
I hope your dinner is very yummy.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Hello girls. Seems so quiet on here lately..kinda sad really..I am on cd 10 tomorrow and still no opks. Shld b surging now so no sense buyin opks this round since I almost always o on cd 11..im sure if I wld have tested today I wld get a possy..same excat signs as past several months and I used opks last month to just confirm my feeling of when I o and I was pretty right on. Lol started witg spottin a few days before o and I done had that, today the cramps have begun and o is usually day two or 3 of the pain so ill just go from here. Lol I will count the worst day of pain as o day...cm is pretty wet as I rarely get ewcm its just usually more watery and abundant..cervix is high wet and mostly open..we dtd today.. yaya..he got off a 16hr shift at 7 am, he slept til 12:30, then we took a short drive..then I drug him to the bedroom at 1:45 and he left for work at 2:15...hahaha but I got me some!! Hahaha...im gona try n get him again tomorrow..lol I will prolly oon thursday so hopefully I will have my basis covered. Lol


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies !

Nat I love your note to DH I think it's perfect. Definitely a good compromise lol !! Hope you get your positive tomorrow whoop!! 

Momma looks like it's high time for O for you too ! It will be a busy 2ww on here I am forecasting lol. 

I am 1dpo officially lol. Yawnnnn. Long way to go! Not feeling super positive as we really only BD twice at the peak point but what can you do ? 

I should have gone for bloods yesterday or today at the crack of dawn but here I lie in bed once again didn't go ahhhh. I will go tomorrow (Thursday) and be a good girl ! And I still need to call the clinic about when to start my Progesterone. Gotta do that today. 

Best of luck to everyone !! Some join me in the 2ww please!

Going to try not to test until 11/12 dpo at least.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Sorry i havent updated my mams funeral will be next thursday at 11.30am. When they release her body to the chapel me and my aunty will be washing her hair and getting her dressed and helping to put her into her coffin, i chose a willow coffin for her, well she had mentioned that she wanted one ages ago but nothing was final so i picked it yesterday. We will be cutting little pieces of her hair to keep and getting her fingerprint so we can have it put on a necklace, they are going to do a clay mould of her hand and her hand prints, maybe her footpirnt, i am going to get her name and her hand/footprint tattooed after i have had the baby.

Last night i couldn't switch off i got to a point were i was half asleep and half awake and i was still thinking about it and i felt something poke me on my wrist bone, it was hard and i didn't open my eyes, i wish i did now but i turned over and slept peacefully until this morning it was weird xx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...:) 
Cd11 ...opk still negative..but it's getting there...we didn't bd this morning...suffice to say NO English breakfast either! Lol...
Naaa. It was a mad rush around this morning...had to do the housework brief ore I left for nursary with Harry and I lost track if time so it was a mad dash out if the house to get him there on time lol...hope to make up for "lost time" tonight :winkwink:

Meg Yaye for 1dpo :happydance: I hope to not be too far behind you.:) 

Will update again later ladies with tonight's opk.:) 
Hope all is well today :) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! 

Hope everyone is getting along well witht their cycles! Nat that note was hilarious, sucks it didn't happen, makes me want a huge breakfast!! Lol 
Excited for the next testing phase and for those possy's! 
Natalie, sounds like you're finding some comfort in being able to prepare things nicely for your mom and doing things to commemorate her, the tattoo sounds like a lovely idea and I've seen necklaces etc engraved with fingerprints before and they're quite beautiful! You'll enjoy always having those pieces of her with you. Like we said before, I def think you mom reached out and touched you last night, she knows you are suffering and that you need your rest, glad you got some restful sleep dear! 

AFM, ankle is doing a lot better but last night I had this terrible spot in my back that was spasming. It was at its worse for 2 hours last night around 1am... I even thought to myself a few times if they could be contractions as it almost felt like it was wrapping in front of my belly. The pain was nauseating and after reheating my heat bag 4 times i finally decided to take some tylenol for the first time. So strange for me. But I managed to find a comfortable position in the spare bedroom and dozed. Even my dog was whining at me cuz she knew something was not right... Poor thing, she'll probably lose her mind when I'm in labour. Sorry to go on and on but holy was that not normal for me.


----------



## barbikins

Meg, you can do it - waiting to test! 
Good luck this cycle :) I hear ya not wanting to get up so damned early. I dont miss those mornings - at all. Although once I start IVF I'll be doing it again.

Natalie, good luck on Thursday. My thoughts are with you.
xo

Nat, you're hilarious - I like your outlook on life & the goings on lol
Can you come to my house for a week? I need a You around w/my crazy schedule :) Lucky husband, that's all I'm gunna say ;)

AFM, just doing my thang. I bought those booties, Nat.
They're from Coach - they're really lovely! I am excited to wear them tomorrow is the plan. I have to go buy some opaque tights today hopefully.


----------



## barbikins

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone is getting along well witht their cycles! Nat that note was hilarious, sucks it didn't happen, makes me want a huge breakfast!! Lol
> Excited for the next testing phase and for those possy's!
> Natalie, sounds like you're finding some comfort in being able to prepare things nicely for your mom and doing things to commemorate her, the tattoo sounds like a lovely idea and I've seen necklaces etc engraved with fingerprints before and they're quite beautiful! You'll enjoy always having those pieces of her with you. Like we said before, I def think you mom reached out and touched you last night, she knows you are suffering and that you need your rest, glad you got some restful sleep dear!
> 
> AFM, ankle is doing a lot better but last night I had this terrible spot in my back that was spasming. It was at its worse for 2 hours last night around 1am... I even thought to myself a few times if they could be contractions as it almost felt like it was wrapping in front of my belly. The pain was nauseating and after reheating my heat bag 4 times i finally decided to take some tylenol for the first time. So strange for me. But I managed to find a comfortable position in the spare bedroom and dozed. Even my dog was whining at me cuz she knew something was not right... Poor thing, she'll probably lose her mind when I'm in labour. Sorry to go on and on but holy was that not normal for me.

did you sprain your ankle?!
You poor thing.

And if your back situation gets worse, see your doctor.
You want to rule out any issues ;)


----------



## OurLilFlu

@ barb ya I did, I'm a dummy and missed the last step when we were at the new place. It's pretty much all good now. 

Ya I think I just twisted funny and it came on with a vengeance. We'll see what today brings! Finally getting some new tires today for all this snow we got!


----------



## natjenson

Evening ladies :) ....

Yaye bp barbs you got your booties :happydance: ...enjoy enjoy :) 

Meg I am with you on the no testing love..together yeah?...:) 
I may be a lil behind you but i hope to be in the tww real soon.:flower:

Nat.,.so glad you have some good plans in place with treasuring the memory's of your mom love...and the tattoo sounds like a lovely idea too.:) 

Well ladies...afm...opk is still negative...but I am am defiantly having something going on "down there" lol...cm is very slippery...I can feel right side gearing up...going to practically force oh into bed tonight lol...unless he wants a scary ass bitch in the morning to see him off to work he has no choice lol..it'll be sloppy sandwiches for work too hahaha...jk jk .:) 
I always make his packed lunch with lots of love and thought.even if I am in the badest of moods.

Don't think I have an awfull lot to do tmr...lots of house work...need to do some washing ,folding and ironing...thinking about doing a cupboard sort through ...re check the sell by dates on the "old stuff" lol...haha once I found a pot of marmite...it went off 2002 eeeeewwwwwwwwwe...wtf was marmite doing in there in the first place ? Lol

Well I hope you are all having a great evening gals...:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Hope for a speedy recovery!

OMG you have snow?! Already?! I'm so happy we don't!
Northern Ontario is already covered. Brrr. But I tell ya, it's freaking cold here in TO this week.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey i didnt think about this today but i spotted for 4 weeks and i havent spotted since the day my mam died, its like she stopped it, also on thursday i couldnt for the life of me find the heartbeat, i didnt try friday, i felt the need for comfort on saturday and within 10mins i had the heartbeat, i know they might be coincidences but it is weird x


----------



## natjenson

Bbbrrrrr. Same here barbs...soooo flipping cold here too....
Nat you got the snow this weekend coming right?- has it reached you yet?...
Gotta say I love the snow..:) ...I'm a big kid in the snow,:happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Nataliiee.... I don't think it's just Coincedence your mom will be the Angel watchin over your Baby!!
After my Mimi passed my DS2 would laugh and point above my side of the bed.... U could see in his eyes his Happiness he saw her I know he did!!
Wishing u all the best take care!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I wish we got Snow or even a Lil Chill for that matter it's suppose to be back up to 78 Tom!! :(

Then it drops to the 50s this weekend and U wonder why we all stay sick All the time the weather can't make up its mind around here!!!

Been having some Pains on the left side today hope it's a good sign but I doubt it!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah yup we sure did get snow, this is from last weekend! We had a bit of snow but it had been raining and melting so you could see grass and you can see the mud on Kurtis's truck... Then It dumped! that drift of snow on top of the truck is from one evening! 22 cm!! So for all you guys who don't see snow like we do! Enjoy! Then the following few days we got at least that much on top of it... Voila winter, 2 ft of snow to stay!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nataliieexo

It was snowing here the other and the past 2 days it has been icy cold outside brrrr wheres my winter coat lol x


----------



## natjenson

Aweeee nat you got the snow .yaye :happydance: ....
I hope we get some to this side of Xmas...or Xmas day even..lit hasn't snowed on Xmas day like ever here! Lol...
Do you usually get white christmases nat?....my friend has lots of family in newy..she says it's soooooo flipping cold up there...true?...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

OurLilFlu said:


> Hahah yup we sure did get snow, this is from last weekend! We had a bit of snow but it had been raining and melting so you could see grass and you can see the mud on Kurtis's truck... Then It dumped! that drift of snow on top of the truck is from one evening! 22 cm!! So for all you guys who don't see snow like we do! Enjoy! Then the following few days we got at least that much on top of it... Voila winter, 2 ft of snow to stay!

Wowzers talia...this IS some snow lol...:wacko: I'd love that .:) 

Oh and happy lettuce week love :thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I dont think we have had a white xmas for years i actually hate snow haha xx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I dont think we have had a white xmas for years i actually hate snow haha xx

Hate snow?....swear word! Lol...
It is some awkward stuff tho...lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok ladies..today is cd 10 and my pains are horrid...I beliece today is o day so today will b 1 dpo.. but good news too is that my doc called this am and reminded me I had a checkup today. I went infor a pap and she cld see my high open cervix and all the pain I was in so she ordered an ultrasound. Which I think is awsome cuz she will b able to tell me which ovary is droppin the egg and confirm that o is definately happening. I get my results tomorrow so im on edge to see wat she has to say. Results of pap will take bout a wk but im anxious for the ultrasound reading. My pain is pretty bad today. Was mild yesterday but came full blown today. She believes the pain is not just o but thinks I have multiply large cysts forming each month and o is causing them to rupture hense the horrible pain. So there gona measure the follicles and cysts to see what all is goin on. They also check n measures my uterine lining and bloodflow around my tubes.. sooo hoping I get some clear answers tomorrow...:)


----------



## barbikins

I hate winter. Period.
Lol


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies...opk was 3/4 positive last night...hoping today is the day! :) 

I tested three times yesterday and thank gawsh I did bc my surge started lastnight....
Hope it gets positive by tonight.:) 

Hope all you lovlely ladies are having a good day...:) 

Amanda...good luck with your scan results today love :thumbup: 
You are in my thoughts Hun.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well this mornings opk...it practically positive..lots not QUITE there yet...but tonight it WILL be.:happydance: 

Oh is at work...have to jump on him when he gets home...then again tonight..lol...and one for the morning too :) 

Back later ladies to update on tonight's opk.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Nat hope u catch that Eggy!!! :)

AFM.... Temp went back up so we will see what Tom brings!!!

:dust: for everyone Oing!!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Sis..were u at in ur cycle?


----------



## Petzy

Lol at all these snowy pictures !! We don't usually get much snow until mid December or even jan but then it can hit hard. Stay away snow !!! I hate winter lol. 

Nat I emailed you about an 11dpo testing pact. Are you in ??? I won't stick to it without you !! Lol. 

2dpo over here lol. .... Crickets chirping 

Natalie so glad the spotting had help off hun xx

Well I am sitting here at my clinic waiting to get bloods done. I should have come earlier ugh it is packedddd here lol. Fack I better not be late for work.


----------



## barbikins

Meg have you ever had a moment at the clknic wherw tou are like "wow a lot of woman in this city cant seem to get knocked up. Crazy"

Id been at the clinic so much id know the 'vetrans' & whos the newbies lol


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Meg have you ever had a moment at the clknic wherw tou are like "wow a lot of woman in this city cant seem to get knocked up. Crazy"
> 
> Id been at the clinic so much id know the 'vetrans' & whos the newbies lol

Yes! LOL too funny... there's two waiting rooms, and the one waiting room for betas is smaller.. it was just packed with women - some I have seen before... it makes me feel a bit better that most of them are older than me but not too much better lol

I kind of feel like we all share an unspoken bond lol - despite that everyone looks pissed off and not social at all lol...

got out of there in good time, so now I just wait for my call, at which point I will ask about my progesterone.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I go in at 4pm to do my mams hair etc her coffin wont be ready until monday so me and my aunty will only be allowed to see her today and everybody else monday, i'm so scared its going to be so hard xx


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I go in at 4pm to do my mams hair etc her coffin wont be ready until monday so me and my aunty will only be allowed to see her today and everybody else monday, i'm so scared its going to be so hard xx

I can't even imagine Natalie, you are so strong. I know it is scary.. do whatever feels right to you, and know we are thinking of you xx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I go in at 4pm to do my mams hair etc her coffin wont be ready until monday so me and my aunty will only be allowed to see her today and everybody else monday, i'm so scared its going to be so hard xx

Hi nat...meg is right we are indeed thinking of you love.:flower:
And what you are about to do takes some strength girl...you have a lot of respect from me...to even imagine having to do that with my mom just makes me shudder with sadness...:( 

This is all part if the process of letting go tho love...not letting go of your mom bc you will ALWAYS have her in your heart my love...
I mean moving forward with the pain inside...it will get easier nat.:hugs:
I imagine you may find this afternoon with your mom very calming.:flower:

Natalie xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hay meg....:) 
IM IN - IM IN !!.....:happydance: 

11dpo it is.....we CAN do this .:thumbup: 

I will be 1dpo on Saturday by the looks of things woohooooo :wohoo: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hay meg....:)
> IM IN - IM IN !!.....:happydance:
> 
> 11dpo it is.....we CAN do this .:thumbup:
> 
> I will be 1dpo on Saturday by the looks of things woohooooo :wohoo:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Perfect then we are only 4 days apart :happydance:


----------



## natjenson

Lol you will have to keep you foot up my behind tho by the time YOUR 11 dpo comes around lol...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Lol you will have to keep you foot up my behind tho by the time YOUR 11 dpo comes around lol...
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Fair enough - I am glad to do it! Up the duffer as you brits say?


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Lol you will have to keep you foot up my behind tho by the time YOUR 11 dpo comes around lol...
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Fair enough - I am glad to do it! Up the duffer as you brits say?Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Petzy

Lmao


----------



## Sis4Us

Momma I'm 8DPo today if FF is right!!!!


----------



## Petzy

Sis4Us said:


> Momma I'm 8DPo today if FF is right!!!!

Ohhh.. when do you plan to test Sis?!:winkwink:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahahah @ the up the duffer comment!! Too funny! 

Sounds like there's a few exciting things going on! 
Sis! Those temps look good! Only a few days to go, how long is your Lp usually? FX 
@meg glad you got your bw in time for work! Now waiting for the call and to see about your supps! Probably feels good to be trying something new! 
@barb I think it's interesting what you guys said about the fertility clinic waiting room, I work at a women's hospital and even I see some familiar faces as I walk around the lobby. I think it's true that you share a bond, unlike other places you all know of each others struggles. I hope for bfps for all of them!
@nat glad your opk is a shade away from being positive! Get on the OH. I feel such a good lighthearted energy about this cycle for you! Hopefully it means that energy will flow for 9 mos! 
@ Natalie same as Nat said, thinking of doing the preparations you are and taking care of your mom today does send shivers for me too. I can't imagine, but you are strong and you know she appreciates every minute... She will always be with you 

Excited for this pact ladies! Lets see some pinkys! 

AFM, back was fine yesterday. I had a terrible time with the stupid tire ordeal yesterday... Appt at 1 took 20 mins just to get seen at the service desk, told me 2 hrs, at 230 went across the street for a snack and noticed that my car hasn't even been brought in, went back at 330 to ask wtf and was given another 2 hr quote, at 430 noticed it had finally moved from the parking lot... All finished at 6! 5 hrs to put on 2 new tires!! And I spent it all waiting there and mcdonalds cafe! if they would of told me it would be that long I would of went back home, or I would of went to work for the day! So pissed! But anyways, my back was perfectly fine, but to add to the crap day at 1 am the cops show up at the backdoor looking for one of our tenants! I guess at around 5 the one roommate attacked the other when he got home, waiting at the door just ambushed him! Freaking ridiculous! So the guy who got beat up went to the hospital to get stitched up and the doc had to report it, cops show up at 1 to get the rest of the story/ find the other roomie. Turns out he was home so they arrested him then the other guy came up to explain the situation and boy did he look a wreck! unbelievable! We've had a few problems with the other guy since they moved in 6 months ago but figured we'd put up with it until we moved. I'm so sick of it, but now with the assault charges we can give the guy a 24 hr eviction but fuck! ( sorry ) can't things just be smooth for the one month before the big move? Guess not! Going to be so glad to finally not have to put up with it and just have our place to ourselves!!!!!


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> AFM, back was fine yesterday. I had a terrible time with the stupid tire ordeal yesterday... Appt at 1 took 20 mins just to get seen at the service desk, told me 2 hrs, at 230 went across the street for a snack and noticed that my car hasn't even been brought in, went back at 330 to ask wtf and was given another 2 hr quote, at 430 noticed it had finally moved from the parking lot... All finished at 6! 5 hrs to put on 2 new tires!! And I spent it all waiting there and mcdonalds cafe! if they would of told me it would be that long I would of went back home, or I would of went to work for the day! So pissed! But anyways, my back was perfectly fine, but to add to the crap day at 1 am the cops show up at the backdoor looking for one of our tenants! I guess at around 5 the one roommate attacked the other when he got home, waiting at the door just ambushed him! Freaking ridiculous! So the guy who got beat up went to the hospital to get stitched up and the doc had to report it, cops show up at 1 to get the rest of the story/ find the other roomie. Turns out he was home so they arrested him then the other guy came up to explain the situation and boy did he look a wreck! unbelievable! We've had a few problems with the other guy since they moved in 6 months ago but figured we'd put up with it until we moved. I'm so sick of it, but now with the assault charges we can give the guy a 24 hr eviction but fuck! ( sorry ) can't things just be smooth for the one month before the big move? Guess not! Going to be so glad to finally not have to put up with it and just have our place to ourselves!!!!!

Wow Talia that is nuts.... sorry you had to go through all of that, that is just brutal! Do you plan to kick out your tenant? Sucks you had to wait so long for the tires too.... what a day!!

Hope you are better now and the ankle too hun xx


----------



## crazy84

Well cd 9 here.... Got a blinking smiley on my opk... It is suppose to show my 4 most fertile days... So hopefully my and dh get some bd in! We have been grouchy with eachother lately lol so not much bd so far!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

@meg... Ya I'm going to be writing up a 24 hr notice of eviction as soon as I drag my butt out of bed... I have no idea how long they keep ppl on assault charges or if he got out since last night... I havent heard the door or anything. Either way it'll be posted when he gets here. Jesus! I'm so done with that crap! I don't get it how a 45 yr old man can think its ok to act like an irrational, violent fool. Grow the F up?! Sometimes you gotta wonder. 

Either way it's dumbfounding and frustrating but it'll be out of our hair soon! Ankle is still ouchy is certain directions but walking fine etc. 

The first thing Kurtis said heading back to bed after hearing all this crap was I can't wait to go to this house and finish the kitchen, and the trim and the floors! Couldn't flippin agree more. And with that I'm getting up, writing the notice and packing up the office! And go!


----------



## Sis4Us

I might test in the Am if things keep up but I'm having a hair party at my House Sun w the BFFs and kids so I might wait till then so they can Join in on the Fun!! :haha:


----------



## natjenson

Ohhh no talia that sound like a crazy night...hope you and hubby ok.:flower: 
You defo kicking his violent ass out...you don't need that.:) 

Good luck if your testing tmr sis...:thumbup: 

Well taking my second opk in a minute....let's get this show on the mo of road! Lol


Back bp very soon.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Ok Update time!

Got bloodwork results back from this morning... Beta is down to negative status whoop! (1). So im all good to go... I told her I got my positive OPK on Monday and she said to start the progesterone on CD21 every month, and then on CD28 or 29 I will go in for bloods and if I am pregnant, I will keep taking them, if I am not, I will stop that day and get AF. So there is no wondering every month in that they are going to preg test me every cycle... interesting... AHHHHH

So I start meds on Sat, and go next sat (nov 30th) for preg test. Lets see what this month brings... didn't get the best coverage so I don't have high hopes, but next month we can do better! blahhh lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

@ Nat, ya it's stressful but it'll be over soon. I even said yesterday what if it was the first of the month and had gone down there to ask about rent and he was hiding behind the door ready to drunkenly pounce! Very scary thought! 

@meg! Yay about hcg being negative and about having a plan for the prog! AND a preg test every cycle! That's reassuring!! Even if you get squinters you know that you'll have a true answer right away! That sounds awesome! Do you normally O around the same time? I find the whole cd 21 thing a bit strange to be used for everyone. I have a friend who's looking into her levels and they said to do bw on cd 21 and she only O's cd 20-23 ish! So she's gonna go get her bw around 7 dpo instead... Doc didn't even want to listen... Glad you're going thru that clinic they seem very good, much better than a GP! I'm so pumped for you!


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> @ Nat, ya it's stressful but it'll be over soon. I even said yesterday what if it was the first of the month and had gone down there to ask about rent and he was hiding behind the door ready to drunkenly pounce! Very scary thought!
> 
> @meg! Yay about hcg being negative and about having a plan for the prog! AND a preg test every cycle! That's reassuring!! Even if you get squinters you know that you'll have a true answer right away! That sounds awesome! Do you normally O around the same time? I find the whole cd 21 thing a bit strange to be used for everyone. I have a friend who's looking into her levels and they said to do bw on cd 21 and she only O's cd 20-23 ish! So she's gonna go get her bw around 7 dpo instead... Doc didn't even want to listen... Glad you're going thru that clinic they seem very good, much better than a GP! I'm so pumped for you!

Thanks Talia :)

Well she said because my cycles are 28-30 days is why I can do CD21 for progesterone.. otherwise it would be different. I always get my positive OPK somewhere around CD13/CD14 so I am pretty consistent there... That sounds pretty nutty about your friends experience! yes I love my clinic so far.. they are great. Lets hope I am not there long though haha.... And you are right.. if I get a squinter it will confirm for me either way. I feel ok about going in at 11DPO because when I got my BFP in October, it was on 11DPO and it was pretty strong, so I think even at 10DPO it would have shown up. May do a cheapie the day before anyways lol:winkwink:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Indeed! Lets hope you onlY have next Sat's appt! How crazy would that be! :D and I'd def still be testing before the beta lol I wouldn't be able to help myself!


----------



## natjenson

Well ladies here she is....:happydance: 
Btw...the one and ONLY test I will be posting unless I get a clear bfp.:) 

What a beaut eh! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## natjenson

Yaye meg...so glad you are happy with your P protocol...:happydance:
And Yaye for neg beta too..:thumbup: 

Talia...wowzers that tenant needs a swift slap from the wrong person he pisses off next time he decides to act up like that.
You defo don't need to feel uncomfortable in your own home bc of an idiot like him...bet you can't wait to move now.:) 
Hope your ankle gets well soon too dear :flower:

:wohoo: tww here I come...I am soooo pleased right now....back to a 30 cycle this month woop woop.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well shes all dressed and hair straightened, we tried to cover up her black eye as well as possible, shes looking a bit more like herself and i am so glad i could help with that, it wasnt nice going in but i soon got in there straightening her hair etc i helped put her socks on and her pants but i didnt fancy doing her knickers and her bra and top and i didnt like the idea of having to put her arms in the air etc, i give her kisses and told her i love her etc and i feel better for having seen her, i miss her so much i am hoping her coffin comes tomorrow to get her in it, we are allowed to help put her in, an excuse for me to see her again, and then from monday we can go from 8.30am til 5.30am so i will literally be there all the time til thursday xx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Well ladies here she is....:happydance:
> Btw...the one and ONLY test I will be posting unless I get a clear bfp.:)
> 
> What a beaut eh! :)

Now THAT is a BFP OPK! LOL!!! WOOOP!! Now go Hop on Pop (Pete) like Dr. Seuss says!!!


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Well shes all dressed and hair straightened, we tried to cover up her black eye as well as possible, shes looking a bit more like herself and i am so glad i could help with that, it wasnt nice going in but i soon got in there straightening her hair etc i helped put her socks on and her pants but i didnt fancy doing her knickers and her bra and top and i didnt like the idea of having to put her arms in the air etc, i give her kisses and told her i love her etc and i feel better for having seen her, i miss her so much i am hoping her coffin comes tomorrow to get her in it, we are allowed to help put her in, an excuse for me to see her again, and then from monday we can go from 8.30am til 5.30am so i will literally be there all the time til thursday xx

Natalie, I am really glad you found some comfort in the experience you had today......


----------



## barbikins

Yay for positive OPKS! Now for some BFPs this year.
Go team babies!


----------



## mommaplus05

1 dpo ladies..o pains r gone..sex drive is still there..cm is not gone but less than yesterday..still waitin on my resylts from ultrasound. Uggghh


----------



## crazy84

Took another test tonight and it was a solid smiley...which is suppose to be the peak!! I made hubby bd directly after that test!! Hahaha early afternoon was the blinking and then this evening solid...geez this test was suppose to give me 4 days!! A couple of highs and then peaks!! But I got my high and peak in the same day!!! Hopefully the bd on the same day will be enough!! I will see if the test is still positive tomorrow!


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow aounds like ur opk is pretty kewl ashley..awsome on that!! We r gona b one day off this cycle..I am 1dpo. Lol we got off this cycle cuz I usually o on cd 11-12..I oed on cd 10 this cycle . So we will b a cpl days off...I think u were right behind me at o last time too but our af day was the same..nat? Were r u in ur cycle now? R u 1dpo? Hmmm I am 1 dpo am bored..didnt get test results and never gotnopks so im gona b dying to pee on somethin this cycle. Haha


----------



## crazy84

I normally don't get positives until 11... But this is just cd 9 for me!!! Lol our bodies must just want us on the same cycles!! :) yesterday was negative....I was really expecting a few days of the blinkys....lol but I guess not!! We will see how many days of positives I get!! Or should I just count this as o 24 hrs from now?? I am glad our cycles are together!!
It is so cold here today!! Expecting snow tomorrow and only in the 20's!!!! Had chicken and dumplings tonight for the cold weather!! Yum yum!!


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> I normally don't get positives until 11... But this is just cd 9 for me!!! Lol our bodies must just want us on the same cycles!! :) yesterday was negative....I was really expecting a few days of the blinkys....lol but I guess not!! We will see how many days of positives I get!! Or should I just count this as o 24 hrs from now?? I am glad our cycles are together!!
> It is so cold here today!! Expecting snow tomorrow and only in the 20's!!!! Had chicken and dumplings tonight for the cold weather!! Yum yum!!

Dnt quote me but they say go off ur first positive..but oddly my gyn says for a good o he likes to see a woman have two or more days of positives..but I wld say go off ur first pos so if that was today I wld go off that one..this cycle was sooo weird though..o pains r usually 3 days long mild, then painful then day 3 is horrid for about two hrs..well this cycle I had mild pain on cd 9 then cd 10 I woke up hurting pretty bad, then by doc apt time I was in horrible horrible pain...by the evening the pain was nearly gone..today there is very little anything..maybe mild mild cramps but only if I pay close attention. Lol so its oddddd.. im gona dtd just because im in the mood..lol and of course at 1 dpo it cld still help. Lol so guess we see wat this cycle brings ehh? Im gona start testing around 10dpo I think..so 9 more loooong days to go..hbu?


----------



## crazy84

Did you get the results from your appointment Amanda?? I am not even going to tell y'all to what day I will wait!! Hahahaha
Edit: boo I can't take the test anymore!! Or the digi part anyway! Once I get my peak the smiley will stay on for 2 days! :/ but I can still poas to see if the lines are equal


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Did you get the results from your appointment Amanda?? I am not even going to tell y'all to what day I will wait!! Hahahaha
> Edit: boo I can't take the test anymore!! Or the digi part anyway! Once I get my peak the smiley will stay on for 2 days! :/ but I can still poas to see if the lines are equal

Lol ur so funny...but no..I didnt getbthe darn results yet..lol its makin me nutty I think..ugghh I called dwn there twice today and both times I got a big fat no there not back yet..wth..anytime I ever had an ultrasound the results were there like same day if not then by nxt mornin. I had it yest mornin and no news today..im sure by end of day tonorrow they will b sick of me..cuz if they dnt give me results tomorrow then I will have to wait til monday and I sooooo do not have the patients for tgat. Lol


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies...I feel like crap today :( 

Oh got stage fright last night :( we argued about it...:( 
But after a while has passed and we whatched a bit of telly together we tried again and it went well :) ...
Make up sex is always the best lol...

I am going to have to be super sexy flirty tonight bc I am not instigating it...through fear of pressurising him.l,I shall make it that he cannot resist me instead...fx lol
Might even have to do a goofy dance for him(even tho I have no idea what I am doing) .....lbahahaha I just laugh all the way through it but it's fun...how on earth can he resist a dance?....only time will Tell I guess lol..

Having MAJOUR pressure pains on the right side today so I'm thinking eggy hasn't dropped yet which is good bc that gives us a lil built more time to catch it ...:) 

Hope your all having a good day petals...:flower: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Good luck Nat sounds Promising ;)

I know what u mean when u been at it as long as we have it can get a Bit Robotic u gotta spice it up a Bit so they don't feel like a Baby Batter Machine!!! :haha:

Last day of school the boys are excited for a break I'm not gonna Lie I am Too!! :happydance:

Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Dancing wld be fun nat! I cannot dance..haha. so that wld not b pretty..its weird cuz u ended up behind me this round and u were im front of me..seems u r doin well whichnis fantastic...this is 2dpo for me!


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Took another test tonight and it was a solid smiley...which is suppose to be the peak!! I made hubby bd directly after that test!! Hahaha early afternoon was the blinking and then this evening solid...geez this test was suppose to give me 4 days!! A couple of highs and then peaks!! But I got my high and peak in the same day!!! Hopefully the bd on the same day will be enough!! I will see if the test is still positive tomorrow!

Whoop!! Go Ashley!!:happydance:


----------



## barbikins

mommaplus05 said:


> 1 dpo ladies..o pains r gone..sex drive is still there..cm is not gone but less than yesterday..still waitin on my resylts from ultrasound. Uggghh

Sorry I've missed smth.
Are you doing ultrasound to see that you're ovulating?


----------



## mommaplus05

barbikins said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 1 dpo ladies..o pains r gone..sex drive is still there..cm is not gone but less than yesterday..still waitin on my resylts from ultrasound. Uggghh
> 
> Sorry I've missed smth.
> Are you doing ultrasound to see that you're ovulating?Click to expand...

Hiya barbs..she did ultrsound to confirm or rule out that I am releasing the egg at o time and that is what is causing such painful ovulation..i wasnt quit sure wat I was looking at I just remember seeing a buch of follicles on my right side and like 3 on my left..( well I saw like lil black bubbles in my ovaries. ) lol a bunch on right and like 3 on my left. The ones on left were much larger than thenones on my right side but right side was filled with them and my left on had 3..no clue wat anyb of that means..lol..but yeah she was checkin o and to see if I had cycts and how big they were.. to see if that cld b causing the pain at o.


----------



## mommaplus05

2 dpo yay!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh btw..I called for results and they r finally in but they said doc is out til monday so they wnt gimme results!!! Ugghhh wtf..that is super shatttty!


----------



## barbikins

momma Im surprised the nurses cant tell you. Here, the nurses give you your test results. Sucky!

And what you saw were bubbles - those are your follies. The large ones are the 'dominant' follicles so they measure those ones & they can eventually pin point the egg that's going to be released for Ovulation.


----------



## Sis4Us

Barb is right those are Follies I've had mores scans than a Convict in a Airport so if u have any questions let me know!!

I also had a Cyst on my left Ovary that was flaring up around O and blocking the Egg that I had to have drained and it's been gone since!! :thumbup:

At my FS they tell me right then and there what's going on every scan how many Follies size and everything..... Hope it's nothing big!! :)

AFM..... Got a temp Jump this AM and one spot when I Checked my cervix so FX it's not a Bad Prank!!!


----------



## crazy84

So here are my opks! The bottom caused the blinking face the middle caused the peak smiley and the top is today's!! I think the top is much stronger than the other 2!! So good thing we bd yesterday and we will again tonight hopefully!! Anyway I am just bored so I figured I would share!! Also my chin is so broke out its crazy!! Hasn't been this bad...well....probably ever! Guess that is a sign of estrogen increase or something right?! Anyway....can't wait to start the tww.....maybe tomorrow huh?!
Yes these sticks go into a digi reader.....but it now has a smiley stuck to it....so I just peed on the stick by itself! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Petzy

Good luck girlssss whoop lets hope someone catches an egg this cycle.. or ALL!??! Dare I say?!?!

Nat - definitely try to avoid the DH BD pressure! It never helps anything as Im sure you well know.. I agree with your suggestion.. sex it up a little and flirt like a tramp lol. I send sexy texts to DH sometimes with plans for later.. they don't always happen LOLLL but hey I try!!!

So glad its the freaking weekend for me in T minus 30 min


----------



## mommaplus05

Well good news..a nurse got approval I guess from doc and called me w results..bad thing is she dnt know nuttin..bahaha..all she said was things look normal for o...what the hell does that mean?? Did I drop the egg? Just have a mature one? Wat the heck..haha well ima call reg doc in am and have her give me actual details..a simple things r normal for o is not enough for me..


----------



## barbikins

Momma I agree, that's not enough information. You need details! Good luck :)

AFM, Anna and I had our annual spa and dinner for xmas. Massage was heavenly. Sushi dinner rocked and topped it off with cocktails.
Im heading home now.

I have an uneventful weekend. Chores tomorrow and we have family over Sunday for lunch.
What's everyone else up to?


----------



## crazy84

Hello ladies!! Well I had pink cm tonight... Guess that has to do with o!! Got some bd in tonight!! Also got a few drinks on... ;) went to a friends... Had caramel vodka and apple cider!!! Tasted like a caramel apple!! Delish! But definitely too sweet for more than a few! The hubs who is not normally a drinker was taking shots like a champ all night, so I was only allowed a few very early on so I was sober to drive! HahA he is passed out hard now! At least I won't feel like crap tomorrow! Poor guy


----------



## natjenson

Morning ladies :) 

1dpo today :happydance: 

Testing on 3rd of December. :) (11dpo) 

Ashley your night sounded fun :thumbup: ...poor hubby today eh lol...
Barbs...so glad your enjoyed your massage and Xmas dinner with Anna...:) 
Amanda - so glad the nurse recons that your results are ok...but I do attend to agree with barbs about that not being enough information love...push for some more today :thumbup: :) 

May be a little Mia next week have a very busy week ahead of me...lots and lots to do.

Can't believe we are ALL in it to win it this time...that's crazy lol...they do say women sync up with eachother don't they lol...

Sis how is your cycle going? Anything new?...your chart looks amaizballs btw :) 
Perfection.:thumbup: 

Well plans for today are...lots of chores and washing to dry and fold and. Put away....got oh parents coming tonight to watch the live boxing on the sky box...
Not to keen on it myself so I will most likely be playing cards with sheena - kicking her butt at a game she taught me lol...
Then tmr it's cooking day....was going to cook up a nice treat for dinner today but I have been instructed NO cooking as we are getting a take out instead...yummmmm...

Next weeks it's the run up to my moms birthday so there's lots of prep to get done...and she wants her hair dyeing too...I also have my lil niece coming ...she is only 5months older than Harry so they are QUITE the handful when together lol...greying hair time..lol
Then we are all going out to dinner at the end of the week too....

Bought lots of Xmas stuff yesterday...including a large reindeer that lights up to put outside...he is my favourite thing so far...

Meg what date is your test day at 11dpo? Mine is the 3rd of dec...seems aaaaaaaaaages away yet lol...we can do this tho :thumbup: :) 

Well ladies I hope to check in again later hope your having a great weekend.:flower: 

:) :) :) xxx

Btw....RE: the dance!.....lol....
Well let's just say oh showed ME a Good time instead...I feel like I have been horse ridding for a month! Bahahahahahaha....I am shattered lol


----------



## Sis4Us

Sounds like a Plan Nat!!!! :thumbup:

AFM...... Temp still up still BFN W IC :( hope this Faboo Chart Adds up to Something!!!


----------



## crazy84

Hey hey hey!! It was a fun night indeed! Lol I know I shouldn't laugh....but I will anyway!! You should have seen my poor Pieter trying to get ready for work!! He is younger than me (27) so he always makes a point to mention that....hahahaha but he sure didn't act like a young champ this morning!! Bet he doesn't drink like that again for a while!!
So still have positive opks.....3 days now....with the pink cm last night would you count that as probably o day??? Or today???


----------



## natjenson

Hiya :) 
On my tea break here...:) lol

Sis sorry about your bfn on your ic love- there's still time :hugs: 
Wowzers your chart!....I'd love a chart like that lol....let's hope she is not messing with you again.
Had to override mine this morning so I gots a blue coverline :dohh:

Ashley...awe shame about poor hubby I hope he starts to feel better soon...I wouldn't wish a hangover on anybody lol...
I would also say that if you are o ing today love...if you say you had the pinky cm last night that must be eggy bursting threw so tmr is 1 dpo- or go off your 1st posative opk and count 1 dpo 48 hrs from then... .:thumbup: :) 
Good luck Ashley.:) 

Enjoying my tea break...yum :coffee: 

Hope your weekends are fun ladies :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls! 

Sounds like most are entering the 2ww now or soon...exciting! FX for everyoneeeee :)

4dpo over here and therefore nothing to report lol......I started my progesterone this morning. That was a weird experience to say the least lol. Trying to take them at the times of day that will least effect my life... I really wish they were oral !!!

Currently catching up on my tv shows , then doing chores. Woo Saturday! Lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey guys ive been able to see my mam everyday since thursday she looks so peaceful in her coffin i held her hand as they put her in and i had a cry and talk to her yesterday on my own. I miss her so much i look at other people going on with there lives and wonder how they are managing to do it.


I Am thinking of speaking to a doctor to see if there is anything i can do about the anxiety i am feeling when i go downstairs alone, poor oh i had him up and down like a yoyo last night because i didnt want to go downstairs to pee alone and i kept seeing things out the corner of my eye my imagination is running wild.

Anyway good luck to you all in the tww lets hope all of you get to join me :) baby seems to be doing well i only listen to heartbeat every other day so tonight i will listen. I called my friend the other day with the doppler on and she heard the heartbeat as soon as she picked the phone up x


----------



## Petzy

Natalie , good idea about talking to the doc re the anxiety.. It's going to take some time. And that's great you are having such good luck with the Doppler !


----------



## Petzy

Well girls it's finally snowing here. Just light and fluffy but it's here. So depressing LOL I need some palm trees in my life !!

Just finished a few hours of chores and I am trying to motivate myself to change into my workout clothes and get onto the treadmill ! Giving myself 10 minute then getting up! Lol


----------



## Petzy

Ok well I did the treadmill ! For an hour whoop! Now enjoying a glass of wine before DH and I head out for some TexMex yum. Hope everyone's having a good night xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol..heya meg..I am right w ya..im 4 dpo and plan on testing at 10dpo which is nov 29th I believe .I can hold off til then long as I stay busy and dnt buy any tests!! Lol im feeling very crampy today..similar to af not o..sex drive is not so much..cm is not dry but not reall wet. I wemt to dinner tonight w dh and have a fantastic pina colada..


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Lol..heya meg..I am right w ya..im 4 dpo and plan on testing at 10dpo which is nov 29th I believe .I can hold off til then long as I stay busy and dnt buy any tests!! Lol im feeling very crampy today..similar to af not o..sex drive is not so much..cm is not dry but not reall wet. I wemt to dinner tonight w dh and have a fantastic pina colada..

Looks like we are cycle buddies lol. Same exact days ! Can you hold off until the 29th??


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies..having a quiet Sunday afternoon here :) (the calm before the storm- busy busy week ahead! :dohh: )

Yes Amanda...joins me and meg In our 11dpo pact.:thumbup:
Meg testing 30th-me the 3rd ...you 29th? :) 
And that's a very good plan love...if you don't buy the tests you can't do it lol...

Natalie...I also think that is a very good idea...speaking to a doctor about anxiety is a must bc it will get worse during pgy(hormoans heightened and racing everywhere) ...no harm in having a lil help love :flower:

I have to go and make an apt with my doc tmr about seeing the cardiologist...:( ....I really don't want to think about it this side of Xmas...I may leave for a another two weeks...Jeeves I have lived with it this long what's another couple of weeks...lol

Yaye ...meg snow!...:) 
If I was there right now I would be like a huge kid out there playing in it lol...I hate that the stuff is cold but seen as we don't hardly see it much here It would be hard to get me back indoors lol...

So today I just been on pintrest...looking at new recepies and Xmas stuff...playing words with friends and just litterally sitting on my bottom doing nada lol...it's very nice...
Hate that I have to get up in a minute and cook dinner...:( lol...cottage pie tonight gals...oooooh yum yum...
It's 1 degrees out there today and poor oh is working outside decking a yatch..bless...he is going to be freezing when he gets home...a nice hot bath should do the trick...:) 

Well I hope all your Sundays are going as well as mine if not better...:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Lol..heya meg..I am right w ya..im 4 dpo and plan on testing at 10dpo which is nov 29th I believe .I can hold off til then long as I stay busy and dnt buy any tests!! Lol im feeling very crampy today..similar to af not o..sex drive is not so much..cm is not dry but not reall wet. I wemt to dinner tonight w dh and have a fantastic pina colada..
> 
> Looks like we are cycle buddies lol. Same exact days ! Can you hold off until the 29th??Click to expand...

If ur testing on the 29th I reckon I can wait one more day..:) I dnt know if its a good sign but today is 5 dpo and im cramping and have tons..I means tons of copious white cm..I never have this expecially sooo much...is this a good sign??


----------



## crazy84

Hey hey girls! Opks are negative today!! So according to the pink cm I am finally 1dpo!! Been out playing in the snow today! Now inside watching movies and keeping warm!! Good luck and lots of baby dust to us all!
Amanda- I hear that can be very promising!! Especially if it is not normal for you!!


----------



## natjenson

That's VERY promising Amanda love...eeeek....don't test yet tho...you can do it.:flower: 

Ashley are you in the pact Hun?.....go ooooooooon-you know ya wanna....:) 
PleeeeeeeSe ....:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> That's VERY promising Amanda love...eeeek....don't test yet tho...you can do it.:flower:
> 
> Ashley are you in the pact Hun?.....go ooooooooon-you know ya wanna....:)
> PleeeeeeeSe ....:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

If I said yes....then I would be lying!! Hahahaha but I will try to hold off for a while! ;) and nooooo store bought tests!!


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> That's VERY promising Amanda love...eeeek....don't test yet tho...you can do it.:flower:
> 
> Ashley are you in the pact Hun?.....go ooooooooon-you know ya wanna....:)
> PleeeeeeeSe ....:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> If I said yes....then I would be lying!! Hahahaha but I will try to hold off for a while! ;) and nooooo store bought tests!!Click to expand...

Yaye :happydance:......lol...

If you wre to pick a date it would help you a lot Ashley :thumbup:.... Somthing to aim for and then you can plan out the tww without thinking about it.:thumbup: :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I've been feeling loads worse today just dreading thursday i dont want it to come, been trying to get a vid of the heartbeat to upload to youtube but ive decided to get a bad belly and cant hear anything bar loads of random noises lol x


----------



## Petzy

Woo hoo to testing pacts lol. 

I am testing on Friday because I'm going in for betas on Saturday and want to know beforehand..... I'll use an frer I think


----------



## natjenson

Awe good luck meg.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Bwahaha Meg I believe I'm about 6dpo too.
But I'm lame 
Good luck fx


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Ladies FIngers crossed For ya!!!! :)


----------



## mommaplus05

Soooo these cramps have lasted allll day..and sooo weird too like an odd tightening across my lower tummy. Like my ovaroes r pulling towards my uterus. Very bloated too..my dh said he is 75% sure I am prego..loads of white milky discharge..my dh was like omg!! She swears I have the exact symptoms w my lo..lol he says he sure I am..guess we will see..im still not testing until the 29th! Im gona hold off. I refuse to buy them soni shld b ok. Exited to see who all gets there bfps this round. U havin any symptoms meg? How bout u nat?


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Bwahaha Meg I believe I'm about 6dpo too.
> But I'm lame
> Good luck fx

Hehe. Not for long Barb! Xx


----------



## Petzy

Amanda those symptoms could be a good sign ! You never know ... FX for you :)

I'm trying not to symptom spot. I find it's pretty pointless personally. When I got my BFP in October I had zero symptoms in fact I didn't even have sore boobs lol so I'm just gonna see how it goes lol. I know I can't hang my hat on any one thing unfortunately. 4 days till my FRER and 5 days till betas. Bahhhh


----------



## mommaplus05

Gooood mornin ladies..I am 5-6dpo today..:) moving right along..friday hopefully will come soon..it shld..thankgiving is thursday and have lots to do so hopefully it come on..lol gona b hard to descretely buy tests on black friday though..lol anyone stmptom spotting?


----------



## natjenson

Morning Amanda love...symptoms are looking real good there love....I think I am out already...lame guessing I know but I always get a slight change of taste in my mouth when af is coming...:( today I woke up with that :( ...
Bbs are starting to get sore already too...strange bc I am only 3dpo .:wacko: 
I have a good feeling for you and meg this time around.

Meg may I say I have read a lot on women getting lots of symptoms on the P.... It's bc it mimics the signs of af and pg....bummer really...I hope this dosnt happen for you bc it's always good to know your body and not have something messing with you.:thumbup: 

Well ladies...today isn't going so well so far..I am really grumpy today...think bc I woke up with af symptoms :( that wasn't a good start ...then add to the fact I am really tired...didn't sleep to well lastnight and I have a stiff neck too.:( ...
Also everything isn't running smoothly today.

Hope this afternoons luck changes around.:) 

Have a good day ladies :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

natjenson said:


> Morning Amanda love...symptoms are looking real good there love....I think I am out already...lame guessing I know but I always get a slight change of taste in my mouth when af is coming...:( today I woke up with that :( ...
> Bbs are starting to get sore already too...strange bc I am only 3dpo .:wacko:
> I have a good feeling for you and meg this time around.
> 
> Meg may I say I have read a lot on women getting lots of symptoms on the P.... It's bc it mimics the signs of af and pg....bummer really...I hope this dosnt happen for you bc it's always good to know your body and not have something messing with you.:thumbup:
> 
> Well ladies...today isn't going so well so far..I am really grumpy today...think bc I woke up with af symptoms :( that wasn't a good start ...then add to the fact I am really tired...didn't sleep to well lastnight and I have a stiff neck too.:( ...
> Also everything isn't running smoothly today.
> 
> Hope this afternoons luck changes around.:)
> 
> Have a good day ladies :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Sorry ur feeling out already nat but they do say preg symptoms and af is a lot alike...besides, isnt it way tooo early for u to b having af signs? How long is ur lp? Mine was 13-14 days but the past few cycles it seems to b runnin closer to 16 days..but not totally sure..I need to go back and dbl count as my math alwaaaays sux..haha but according to my ultrasound all I know is I oed on cd 10 this cycle and usually o on cd 11.. but yes..I totally dnt think u are out but u know ur body best. I think I am having great signs but that dnt mean its gona stick if ya get my drift..prayin my symptoms keeeep goin cuz then it will b to me a great sign...when r u testing and how many dpo are u?


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow..I havent checked my cervix much this cycle but omg. I know its not a great indicator butnit truly feels sooooo weird..its medium high..sooooo soft and tightly tightly closed. Right at the opening its way soft and almost feels like a glob(tmi) of cm...sooooo flippin weird for me..its never this tightly closed seein I have have kids before its always slightly open. Wow..I hope these r all goood signs..=feelinghopefull..:)


----------



## natjenson

mommaplus05 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> Morning Amanda love...symptoms are looking real good there love....I think I am out already...lame guessing I know but I always get a slight change of taste in my mouth when af is coming...:( today I woke up with that :( ...
> Bbs are starting to get sore already too...strange bc I am only 3dpo .:wacko:
> I have a good feeling for you and meg this time around.
> 
> Meg may I say I have read a lot on women getting lots of symptoms on the P.... It's bc it mimics the signs of af and pg....bummer really...I hope this dosnt happen for you bc it's always good to know your body and not have something messing with you.:thumbup:
> 
> Well ladies...today isn't going so well so far..I am really grumpy today...think bc I woke up with af symptoms :( that wasn't a good start ...then add to the fact I am really tired...didn't sleep to well lastnight and I have a stiff neck too.:( ...
> Also everything isn't running smoothly today.
> 
> Hope this afternoons luck changes around.:)
> 
> Have a good day ladies :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> Sorry ur feeling out already nat but they do say preg symptoms and af is a lot alike...besides, isnt it way tooo early for u to b having af signs? How long is ur lp? Mine was 13-14 days but the past few cycles it seems to b runnin closer to 16 days..but not totally sure..I need to go back and dbl count as my math alwaaaays sux..haha but according to my ultrasound all I know is I oed on cd 10 this cycle and usually o on cd 11.. but yes..I totally dnt think u are out but u know ur body best. I think I am having great signs but that dnt mean its gona stick if ya get my drift..prayin my symptoms keeeep goin cuz then it will b to me a great sign...when r u testing and how many dpo are u?Click to expand...

Heya love...thankyou for the pep ...I feel better now :) 

I'm only 3dpo...so it's kind of wierd I got af signs already :wacko:

And my lp is 16 days...I'm going to test in the 3rd...next teusday...gah..a whole week away yet! Lol...

Your signs are great Amanda.:happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Nat my BBS got tender way early this Cycle like right after O which is strange usually it's not till a week later!!!!

Try not to worry to much and go w the FLOW I know easier said than done :haha:

I'm 12DPO BFN this am my cervix is softer again and I got a tiny spot of blood when checking last nite!!!
Temps are still up so will see what TOM brings GL ladies!!!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Meg may I say I have read a lot on women getting lots of symptoms on the P.... It's bc it mimics the signs of af and pg....bummer really...I hope this dosnt happen for you bc it's always good to know your body and not have something messing with you.:thumbup:
> 
> Well ladies...today isn't going so well so far..I am really grumpy today...think bc I woke up with af symptoms :( that wasn't a good start ...then add to the fact I am really tired...didn't sleep to well lastnight and I have a stiff neck too.:( ...
> Also everything isn't running smoothly today.
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Nat.. Lets try to think positive... I know we know our bodies but they often surprise us... with my BFP in October I was shocked.. because I totally thought AF was on her merry bloody way... LOL.. but I hear you and I understand why its tempting to go straight to grumpy when you think that way... Lets try to keep eachother up and keep busy! the two things that help most lol...

Get a nap this afternoon if you can hun xx

and play with your puppy! Always a good mood booster lol


----------



## Petzy

Sis4Us said:


> Nat my BBS got tender way early this Cycle like right after O which is strange usually it's not till a week later!!!!
> 
> Try not to worry to much and go w the FLOW I know easier said than done :haha:
> 
> I'm 12DPO BFN this am my cervix is softer again and I got a tiny spot of blood when checking last nite!!!
> Temps are still up so will see what TOM brings GL ladies!!!

Sis I have major FX for you!! I hope those temps stay up too hun...

I meant to comment Sis, that this progesterone stuff isn't too bad if I lie down right after taking it for a little while... so far I didn't notice any coming out until today when I took it and then went right to work.. even so its not that bad, maybe my kind is better than some others...


----------



## Petzy

Hey Nat - re the Progesterone... so far no symptoms with it really.. I hope it stays that way. I am definitely going to keep in mind that once I do start getting anything happening (if at all), that it is likely the progesterone so I am not symptoms spotting.... no point! Cant even really spot for CM because of the P and how it changes it.. makes it easy I guess.

I do have a little cramping and that's all she wrote


----------



## barbikins

Hey Meg, I was going to ask how the Progersteron is going. Many woman get symptoms. I hope I wont either cuz I'll be on what will feel like a million meds soon lol
Funniest I think is I have to be on the BCP starting next cycle. BWHAHAHA

Nat, I'm sorry you're feeling bummed out but hold on - you're so early on in the game. Don't feel out yet. Lost of time xo


----------



## Petzy

barbikins said:


> Hey Meg, I was going to ask how the Progersteron is going. Many woman get symptoms. I hope I wont either cuz I'll be on what will feel like a million meds soon lol
> Funniest I think is I have to be on the BCP starting next cycle. BWHAHAHA
> 
> Nat, I'm sorry you're feeling bummed out but hold on - you're so early on in the game. Don't feel out yet. Lost of time xo

Barb I hear you re meds.. its hard to know what to expect! So far so good though.. it could affect me in the upcoming days, hard to say. But at least on Sat I will know if I should stop them or keep going.. Hopefully keep going but trying to be realistic for a first post-M/C cycle....

That is strange re BCP but I know another girl on here doing the same thing for her IVF so it is pretty standard! Its so weird to be doing something NOT to get pg, when you are trying to get pg lol... crazy stuff this TTC...


----------



## natjenson

:hi: ladies.... :) 

Thankyou for the inspirational words. There ....:thumbup: 

Feeling a whole lot better than I did this morning.:) 
Guess I woke up I the wrong side of the bed lol.,,

I do hope af ISNT on her bloody way lol...

Still plenty of time before things map out the way the way they are supposed to be .:) 
And I'm not out untill I'm out :thumbup: 
Haha I must have just had a funky breath day lol...ewwwww lol...
You shoulda seen me brushing my teeth this morning...lol.....

Hope you are all having a good evening gals.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

@Nat LOL glad you are feeling better hun... you always pick yourself up quickly :) xx

Today is draggingggggggggggg; I fear this whole week will drag with testing being at the end of it... ahhh


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm willing this week to drag, cant deal with thursday wish i could run away from it, got the midwife tomorrow, bloods ahh i dont like blood taken lol hopefully not long before i find out when my next scan is i'm not pinning my hopes on anytime soon though, good luck to all this cycle xx


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I'm willing this week to drag, cant deal with thursday wish i could run away from it, got the midwife tomorrow, bloods ahh i dont like blood taken lol hopefully not long before i find out when my next scan is i'm not pinning my hopes on anytime soon though, good luck to all this cycle xx

Natalie that is exciting that you are seeing the Midwife tomorrow.. some good news in a hard week... :) Let us know how it goes.. don't worry about bloods! only takes a minute and its all to make sure mom and baby are doing great... I hope you are able to get another scan soon though! xx let us know how it goes.


----------



## barbikins

Meg, I am crossing my toes for ya for Saturday. Are you testing on Friday at home? The week is almost over!!
I totally understand the point of BCP for IVF but it's just weird lol. Doing stuff to NOT get pregnant to get pregnant sorta thing. Just weird.

Nat, I'm glad you're feeling better. You should relax more. Do your meditations. Go for walks, smth but don't obsess about symptoms. 3 dpo is SO early you wouldn't have even implanted! XO

Natalie, good luck with your scan. I will check to see how it's going.

AFM, nada :) Just finishing xmas shopping & relaxing. My MIL is here next weekend & it's going to be a busy one.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Girls i am so angry i need to rant sorry its on here but i dont know if anyone will see my point of view, my sister has decided to get a puppy, its just me and her in the house now my step dads planning on moving in soon so hes okay'd this, the problem with this is my mam always said no to a puppy she didnt want one she thought a cat, bearded dragon and hamster was enough. The puppy is already here i dont get any say in it at all. My mam was considering getting me a pug it took me lots of asking for this well i'm not going to be able to get the pug now, and i'm going to be the one looking after this puppy while they are at school and work, i am so annoyed, im sorry if you dont agree but i feel like its highly inconsiderate at this time x


----------



## Nataliieexo

My biggest problem is shes only been gone a week and a bit :( x


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> My biggest problem is shes only been gone a week and a bit :( x

Awe nat :hugs:....that's a tuff one...sounds like your dad is overriding your thoughts on this matter...

I really don't know what to say about this Hun...perhaps maybe a puppy could help you with grieving love...idk ...but it WILL give lots of cuddles.:thumbup:

And a pug!...:thumbup: you should defo get one...my pup (pug) is adorable...but he IS very demanding tho.:thumbup:
Maybe get one nat.:thumbup:

Hope your m/w apt goes very well tmr...HOPFULLY you get your next scan date :happydance:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Goood mornin my friends..6 dpo here..nothing much to mention..my "symptoms" seem to b on the downscale..cramps r subsiding, cm is scanty and got my forst pre af syptom last night when I had the wrath of fury on my side and I turned into a hormonal crazed psycho hyped up on estrogen..lol bet it was the only time ever my dh wished I was a man. Hahabahaha..yup I was a royal biatch..lol so seems im on the boo now..waitin for the flippin witch to arrive..gona b another 7-8 days yet..how r u all? Natalie u go to doc today?


----------



## Sis4Us

Temp is still the Same so I sit and wait !!!!! :nope:


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Goood mornin my friends..6 dpo here..nothing much to mention..my "symptoms" seem to b on the downscale..cramps r subsiding, cm is scanty and got my forst pre af syptom last night when I had the wrath of fury on my side and I turned into a hormonal crazed psycho hyped up on estrogen..lol bet it was the only time ever my dh wished I was a man. Hahabahaha..yup I was a royal biatch..lol so seems im on the boo now..waitin for the flippin witch to arrive..gona b another 7-8 days yet..how r u all? Natalie u go to doc today?

Poppycock... you aint out till you're out!!!


----------



## Petzy

Sis4Us said:


> Temp is still the Same so I sit and wait !!!!! :nope:

Sis, I am not a temper so I don't know how it works, but if it stays the same, isn't that ok? as long as its not going down? or am I wrong xx


----------



## Petzy

Morning everyone....hope you are all doing well! 

7DPO today and although I am totally NOT optimistic haha I am trying to be light hearted about it and I know I am not out just yet! We will see what Friday's FRER brings... Kind of dreading it actually. Maybe I will just wait for betas on Saturday it is tempting..


----------



## mommaplus05

I am anxious to see ur frer on friday meg!!! Fx for u hun!! How r u feeling? Yes no maybe?


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> I am anxious to see ur frer on friday meg!!! Fx for u hun!! How r u feeling? Yes no maybe?

Honestly, because it is the first cycle post MC, and I haven't even had a period yet, its been confusing... but I just have to remember that I DID get a positive OPK only a day or two later than I normally would have, and my HCG is negative so I have to think it was all like it usually is.. Hope so anyways.. BD'ing wasn't perfect but we did BD twice the day of my positive OPK so that's my only hope I guess LOL

I don't feel super optimistic because of all of it, but I guess I still have a chance


----------



## Sis4Us

I always take a test B4 betas so I know and don't have to wait.... Usually AF would show B4 Betas Anyway!!!

Yes it's Ok for my temp to stay but that's why I'm confused not sure what to think its been the same forever and FF says I'm 13dpo so I'm kinda at a stand still!! :shrug:


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies! Anywhere from 3-5dpo here!! Kids get out of school today for the Thanksgiving holiday!! :):) should make for a fun week at home!! :) hope everyone is doing wonderful!


----------



## Petzy

Sis4Us said:


> I always take a test B4 betas so I know and don't have to wait.... Usually AF would show B4 Betas Anyway!!!
> 
> Yes it's Ok for my temp to stay but that's why I'm confused not sure what to think its been the same forever and FF says I'm 13dpo so I'm kinda at a stand still!! :shrug:

I don't think that my AF can show until I stop the progesterone, which they will tell me to stop if Betas are negative...

Are you going to test???


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Hey ladies! Anywhere from 3-5dpo here!! Kids get out of school today for the Thanksgiving holiday!! :):) should make for a fun week at home!! :) hope everyone is doing wonderful!

Fun! how many days do they get off?? we get one lol


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Anywhere from 3-5dpo here!! Kids get out of school today for the Thanksgiving holiday!! :):) should make for a fun week at home!! :) hope everyone is doing wonderful!
> 
> Fun! how many days do they get off?? we get one lolClick to expand...

My son gets out at 12 and stays out until Monday!! :) my daughter has to go until 3:30 today! I love to have them home with me!! 
I can hardly wait until Friday for you girls to start testing!! :):)


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Anywhere from 3-5dpo here!! Kids get out of school today for the Thanksgiving holiday!! :):) should make for a fun week at home!! :) hope everyone is doing wonderful!
> 
> Fun! how many days do they get off?? we get one lolClick to expand...
> 
> My son gets out at 12 and stays out until Monday!! :) my daughter has to go until 3:30 today! I love to have them home with me!!
> I can hardly wait until Friday for you girls to start testing!! :):)Click to expand...

omg wow you guys get a lot of time off for thanksgiving! lol... our Thanksgiving is in October.. love it because its spaced out much better for xmas I think...

LOL you are excited eh? Well I hope not to disappoint...


----------



## crazy84

Well y'all know how I like to test my tests....lol looks like I got another craptastic bunch! Luckily only 7 in the bundle!! If I didn't know it would be too soon then I would even get excited about this line!! Pink and all!!! Lol but definitely too early....that's why I wanted to test the test!


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Well y'all know how I like to test my tests....lol looks like I got another craptastic bunch! Luckily only 7 in the bundle!! If I didn't know it would be too soon then I would even get excited about this line!! Pink and all!!! Lol but definitely too early....that's why I wanted to test the test!

lol! How many DPO are you? I have ultra sensitive IC's at home but I have only ever used one because I hear what junk they are... so I will prob just buy an FRER for Friday...


----------



## crazy84

I am anywhere from 3/6/7had all those days of positives! Here it is with a little edit! Haha crazy crazy!! 
And omg I would have used that sucker up by now if I were you!!! ;)
Eh.....maybe you can't see it so good now that it is on here lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> I am anywhere from 3/6/7had all those days of positives! Here it is with a little edit! Haha crazy crazy!!
> And omg I would have used that sucker up by now if I were you!!! ;)
> Eh.....maybe you can't see it so good now that it is on here lol

Well you are supposed to count your first positive as your positive, unless you had an even stronger line on one of those other days? Otherwise you would be 7DPO like me ??

I do see another pink line... do you often get pink evaps on these tests? I have not heard of a pink evap really before


----------



## Nataliieexo

That is a bad evap :O


----------



## crazy84

Here it is dry....tweaked and not tweaked.... On the not tweaked you can see it better in person!
This pic I took just now
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> I am anywhere from 3/6/7had all those days of positives! Here it is with a little edit! Haha crazy crazy!!
> And omg I would have used that sucker up by now if I were you!!! ;)
> Eh.....maybe you can't see it so good now that it is on here lol
> 
> Well you are supposed to count your first positive as your positive, unless you had an even stronger line on one of those other days? Otherwise you would be 7DPO like me ??
> 
> I do see another pink line... do you often get pink evaps on these tests? I have not heard of a pink evap really beforeClick to expand...

This is the first time I have ever had this test!! Hahaha I get crazy Evaps every month though! It's like my body starts out with hcg and fades! Lol


----------



## Petzy

Wow that is nuts.. I have never even had an evap before, and you have them monthly? I would just wait till AF is due if I were you lol But I know you wont listen haha


----------



## mommaplus05

Yayaya ashley!! Good to see ya back to peein! Lol sooo helps pass this tww..and hell it b kewl to know excacrly how early one can get a bfp!! U da girl!! Lol and yes..a totally flippin line. Haha


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is ur test in b and w...:)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131126_134839.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## mommaplus05

Bahaha..thats just sooo crazy


----------



## crazy84

Hahahaha you know I can't help myself! I am sorry if it annoys anyone!! But I agree with Amanda... It helps pass the time!! Lol that dang test! Should I try another one in the am?? Or just wait til a decent dpo to test??


----------



## crazy84

I think I will wait until a reasonable day! ;)


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> I think I will wait until a reasonable day! ;)

lol I'll believe it when I see it. haha...


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> I think I will wait until a reasonable day! ;)

Test ashley!!! Lol


----------



## crazy84

Um.....ok...so I broke my own pact... Oops....but I had to buy a frer just so I could assure myself that the test earlier was an Evap....bahahahaha and I proved myself correct! Pretty sure this sucker is negative no matter how you tweak it! Haha ok... Now I will wait until the legit time to test!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies ...sorry to keep it short...busy busy here.:flower:

5dpo...nothing to report as of yet...:) 

Meg- looking forward to Friday love...keeping my fx for you.:) 

Ashley- highly recomended to stick to a realistic testing date Hun.:thumbup: 

Natalie...how did your M/w apt go?

Amanda...you test tmr right?

Well I got sooo much to do...so I may be back later,....if not I bid you all a good day...:) 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Good mornin nat.. ashley and everyone..lol symptoms r minimal today..mild cramps, at 4dpo I have tons of milky cm(tons) then it went to thicker more scanty copious and then this morning it was ewcm! Wat? Like clear really slippery and stretchy and pretty thin I guess..I dnt even have this stuff when I o...still havin them mild cramps..I am 7 dpo today and plan on waiting til monday to test. Then I will be 12 dpo...lol if I can hold out that long!! Haha guess we will see ehh..im glad I have held out this long..usually I been testin at 6. Haha


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat midwife went ok got to see a consultant with my mam having a blood clot so i might need blood thinners im praying i dont and if i do it wont be injections, my last day with my mam today funeral tomorrow morning im full of dread i still cant believe it to be honest the midwife is getting me a counciller x


----------



## mommaplus05

Well I say ima wait til monday but knowin me if I get to the store before then I bet I buy tests and pee..lol


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Hi ladies ...sorry to keep it short...busy busy here.:flower:
> 
> 5dpo...nothing to report as of yet...:)
> 
> Meg- looking forward to Friday love...keeping my fx for you.:)
> 
> Ashley- highly recomended to stick to a realistic testing date Hun.:thumbup:
> 
> Natalie...how did your M/w apt go?
> 
> Amanda...you test tmr right?
> 
> Well I got sooo much to do...so I may be back later,....if not I bid you all a good day...:)
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

XO Nat have a great day!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Good mornin nat.. ashley and everyone..lol symptoms r minimal today..mild cramps, at 4dpo I have tons of milky cm(tons) then it went to thicker more scanty copious and then this morning it was ewcm! Wat? Like clear really slippery and stretchy and pretty thin I guess..I dnt even have this stuff when I o...still havin them mild cramps..I am 7 dpo today and plan on waiting til monday to test. Then I will be 12 dpo...lol if I can hold out that long!! Haha guess we will see ehh..im glad I have held out this long..usually I been testin at 6. Haha

You can do it momma! Wait till Monday! 11DPO is a much more realistic time to test... anything before 10DPO is super rare... xx


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Nat midwife went ok got to see a consultant with my mam having a blood clot so i might need blood thinners im praying i dont and if i do it wont be injections, my last day with my mam today funeral tomorrow morning im full of dread i still cant believe it to be honest the midwife is getting me a counciller x

Natalie I am glad the appt went well - I know its scary to think about the blood thinners but its all for the health of you and the baby right? I see you are 10 weeks today! That's awesome, congrats :) 

That's a very good idea re the counsellor...they will help you work though this very hard time xx


----------



## Petzy

Hi gals and gals.... 8DPO today and nothing to report lol.... just keeping on trucking over here....really nervous about Friday for some reason, I haven't felt nervous before, I think its because its first cycle after M/C and I want to be pg again so badly, but I know its not too realistic to expect it so soon. We will just have to see what happens. I am still flip flopping about just waiting for the betas... but I am not sure if I want to go into that blind...


----------



## mommaplus05

Heya meg..I bet u r nervous hun..r u gona test w frer before ur betas? I have fx for u big time love! I sooo hope u get ur possy. How r u feeling?


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Heya meg..I bet u r nervous hun..r u gona test w frer before ur betas? I have fx for u big time love! I sooo hope u get ur possy. How r u feeling?

Tx.. I am feeling ok. No symptoms to speak of....will just have to see. If I test before it will definitely be with an FRER. I could wait till Sunday for betas instead of Saturday if I want, the only reason I was thinking of going Sat was because its our anniversary and I will probably have a glass or two of wine, but that shouldn't really matter I guess. So I guess I could wait another day and use the FRER sat instead. bahhh now I don't know what to do lol


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!! How is everyone this morning/today? Just drinking some coffee with peppermint mocha creamer right now!! So yummy!!! Nothing big to talk about here... Pretty excited for thanksgiving food tomorrow though!! :):) hope you all have a wonderful day!!! :):)


----------



## Petzy

Enjoy Ashley...love Thanksgiving food! My absolute fav... xx


----------



## natjenson

Hi there ladies...:) 

Well this afternoon I had a feeling of great exhaustion come over me so I took a seat on the sofa with a cup of tea(pete insisted) ....before I knew it I felt asleep.lol....oooops....haven't got nothing done now...well apart from this mornings errans...I even slept through dinner time...pete woke me up with frozen lasagne ...(cooked of course lol) and he took care of Harry's dinner too...
Wowzers I am sooooo tired.
Also got my rheumatology apt today...which is shjeduked for Monday morning...finally I can get my kidneys sorted out.:wohoo: 
I have been on the waiting list since April for this.pha!

Well ladies..ttc/ttw wise I am cramping up a lot today- more sharp pains...and lots of!...I was very tempted to test earlier but I held off...I only got 6 more days till 11dpo.

How has all of your days been?.....
Good I hopes.:) 

Ashley- Amanda......good girls....for not testing today.:). :thumbup: ....it is wayyyyyy better to test on a realistic date....then you can call a LINE A LINE....:haha: :) 

Natalie...so glad your apt went well love...and my thoughts are with you about tmr...from there on you will be able to finally gather the strength (somehow) to start to move on like she would have wanted you too.l.and you take as much time as you feel you need ok.:thumbup: 
I hope tmr is beautifull and calming and peace be with you Hun.

Talia....how's that ankle of yours? Lol...better I hope....

Barbs...how are you doing?:flower: 

Meg...any other plans for the weekend apart from aniversary?....:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

although I've been the queen of poas 6dpo & until bfp - I would say for sure, nothing before 11dpo is reasonable. Rare really. I think a lot of times people miscalculate when they ovulated so it's ambiguous to test before a reasonable amount of time.

Meg, what do you have planned for your anniversary?
Do you want to know your if your BETA is negative ON your Anniversary? That's my only question. Will you be gutted if it's negative?? Maybe go in on Sunday & do your test at home Saturday?? I think I"d avoid my anniversary date for a potential big, bad news. 

Nat so glad you're getting your liver looked after.
And so sweet for Pete to take care of you for once. That's great.
A nap is obviously what you needed!
What do you have on tap this weekend?

I have a busy one. My MIL is here so we're going out of city to visit family & pick her up. Then back home. I recon we'll relax & visit. I'll have to do laundry.
Sunday is my SD's preview performance of this Glee thing she does. And then she's coming to our house Sunday night b/c of grandma visiting. It doesn't feel relaxing at all. *le sigh*


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

Just popping in to say hi - i do often read but am so busy don't get chance to reply but gosh i've missed soooo much. I'm so sorry meg absolutely heartbreaking :( and Nat i'm so sorry your having a rough time too. This TTC is one hell of a cruel rollercoaster :( 

hello to everyone else, so nice to see you all chatting so much - i miss it!!! 

i'm back ttc now as it took 4 yrs for harrison i thought we'd better get trying! docs say your body behaves after one but mine hasn't - looks like i'll be on the cray clomid train again :( 

anyway enough about me! So hello all, hope to pop in a bit more often - i'm so sorry i havent been here to support you ladies!!!!! xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I thought i was doing ok, until today when it hit me it was the last time i was seeing her, able to give her a kiss etc, well i was crying in the room and i tried my best to compose myself for coming out, i was doing well got to my family who asked if i was ok and i said no i feel horrible for leaving her and burst out crying, it killed me inside knowing thats it tomorrow i'll see her inside the coffin thats it :'(

We decorated the outside of the coffin lid with flowers and it looks lovely, i wish i could show you girls.

Tomorrow is getting closer and closer, i just dont want it too, i'm so scared x


----------



## natjenson

Hiya barbs...:) I emailed you and meg.:) 

And that's very true- anything before 11dpo...maybe a 10 dpo but surly not a DEFINATE at 1/2/3/4/5/6/ dpo...lol

I give up lol....I will not be testing again till 11 dpo from now on.

Awe your ds has a glee performance coming up...how sweet...I hope she does well barbs..land I hope you enjoy your mil visit...:flower: 


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

nimbec said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just popping in to say hi - i do often read but am so busy don't get chance to reply but gosh i've missed soooo much. I'm so sorry meg absolutely heartbreaking :( and Nat i'm so sorry your having a rough time too. This TTC is one hell of a cruel rollercoaster :(
> 
> hello to everyone else, so nice to see you all chatting so much - i miss it!!!
> 
> i'm back ttc now as it took 4 yrs for harrison i thought we'd better get trying! docs say your body behaves after one but mine hasn't - looks like i'll be on the cray clomid train again :(
> 
> anyway enough about me! So hello all, hope to pop in a bit more often - i'm so sorry i havent been here to support you ladies!!!!! xxx

Hiya nimbec :flower:

So nice to see you on here again.:thumbup:

And Yaye for getting back on the ttc rollercoaster...
Can I say tho..doctors shouldnt say such things....mine did the same...I am still ttc 2 and a half years later lol...
I have secondary unexplain infertility..li go for tests in January...1more cycle to go :happydance:

I suppose he will start with routine b/w and take it from thee really...
Nimbec I really hope this jouney is no where near as long again..li too took 7 loooong emotional years of ttc with my Harry....lol must be a Harry thing lol...

Take care love...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Lol sorry girls if I have annoyed y'all with my testing!! I feel a bit like I must have after all the posts!! I apologize!! I will hold off from putting y'all thru it! Lol I guess I just took the thread title literal! Anyway again I do apologize!! I will post another test around 12dpo! Y'all are wonderful and I am so sorry for any annoyance I have been


----------



## crazy84

Well I hope everyone's day has been great!! I have just been baking away!! I have noticed that I am a little emotional today...haha I have let my feelings get hurt at things I would normally laugh off....my head hurts...and I am exhausted...I am either getting sick or I just didn't get enough sleep last night!! Which would make sense since Klaire was up until 2am :/ anyway have a great night ladies

Edit: brownies.......chocolate chip muffins.....and caramel apple cookie bars!! Whoop whoop! Better put counting calories on hold until the weekend!


----------



## natjenson

:rofl: ...yummm Ashley....I wish I could put my calorific count on hold too..li got another 3 weeks of weight loss then it's enjoy the Xmas feast....wohoo feastalishuss. :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

I started watching them Monday....and I knew I should have just waited!! Who could resist all the yummy food! Hahahaha I will just work extra hard next week!! ;)


----------



## barbikins

crazy84 said:


> Lol sorry girls if I have annoyed y'all with my testing!! I feel a bit like I must have after all the posts!! I apologize!! I will hold off from putting y'all thru it! Lol I guess I just took the thread title literal! Anyway again I do apologize!! I will post another test around 12dpo! Y'all are wonderful and I am so sorry for any annoyance I have been

HAHA Hey hun - this thread was started near two years ago.
After so much time passes, you start to loose interest in the testing game/obsession & it becomes stressful. That's all :)


----------



## barbikins

I've been SO confused. In CAD we have T-giving in October.
Wow OK makes sense now!!!!!


----------



## natjenson

Hey barbs there's talk of making it an official holiday over here...well they say that- it won't happen...altho the government MAY cash in on it yet so who knows....lol

:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## nimbec

I can relate to lots of testing i did it for years :( agreed Barbs it becomes less important as you know the bfn is heading your way! But honest girls hopefully you wont have to wait as long as us oldies on the thread. Just as barbs said tho it becomes very painful so try not to become to addicted....oh and plus it will bankrupt you ;) lol


----------



## Sis4Us

Went for beta And a scan will update tonite w results!!!

Hope everyone is well!!!

Happy Turkey day here in the states Tom!! :)


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Lol sorry girls if I have annoyed y'all with my testing!! I feel a bit like I must have after all the posts!! I apologize!! I will hold off from putting y'all thru it! Lol I guess I just took the thread title literal! Anyway again I do apologize!! I will post another test around 12dpo! Y'all are wonderful and I am so sorry for any annoyance I have been

Well ashley. I dbt know bout the other gals but ur test posting does not annoy me in anyway....this forum is like a support group..we are all in this together right? I am here to support everyone through this tough journey no matter how they choose to handle the journey..u are a compulsive tester.. lol I dnt see the harm in it. Its the way u handle this journey and to me that is ok..I am an early tester too...I wld rather just pee on the stick as oppose to the torturing myself w the wait..thats just our way I think..that apilogy was sweet but on my end not neccessary...lol u handle this struggle however u want and which ever way is easiest to pass the days. This can be a long journey so may as well do it the way u are comfortable. Only reason I think im holdin out this cycle is cuz I been so busy w the holiday and it keeps my mind preocuppied..lol fx for ya ashley!!! I still love and admire ur awsome relaxed attitude and personality..its contagious!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh and ashley...w one of my kids as previously posted..I tested positive at 7dpo..I knew it was o, confermed by doc..sooo yes..I have tested before 11 dpo w each one of my kids and recieved bfp
..hense the reason I test early..every person and every pregnancy is different so "most" people may not get a bfp that early...


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohhh and gals..im 7 dpo, holding strong! Lol cramps still and loads of white creamy cm...


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Lol sorry girls if I have annoyed y'all with my testing!! I feel a bit like I must have after all the posts!! I apologize!! I will hold off from putting y'all thru it! Lol I guess I just took the thread title literal! Anyway again I do apologize!! I will post another test around 12dpo! Y'all are wonderful and I am so sorry for any annoyance I have been
> 
> Well ashley. I dbt know bout the other gals but ur test posting does not annoy me in anyway....this forum is like a support group..we are all in this together right? I am here to support everyone through this tough journey no matter how they choose to handle the journey..u are a compulsive tester.. lol I dnt see the harm in it. Its the way u handle this journey and to me that is ok..I am an early tester too...I wld rather just pee on the stick as oppose to the torturing myself w the wait..thats just our way I think..that apilogy was sweet but on my end not neccessary...lol u handle this struggle however u want and which ever way is easiest to pass the days. This can be a long journey so may as well do it the way u are comfortable. Only reason I think im holdin out this cycle is cuz I been so busy w the holiday and it keeps my mind preocuppied..lol fx for ya ashley!!! I still love and admire ur awsome relaxed attitude and personality..its contagious!Click to expand...

<3 you are awesome!!! I am so glad that you understand me!!! Thank you!! Made me feel tons better!!!! 
You know I just can't wait to see some of y'all's tests!!! :):):) you are doing so good holding out!!!! Eeeekkkk!!! :):)
Do you have big Thanksgiving plans?! We are having traditional Thanksgiving food tomorrow and then going to my sisters Saturday and having spaghetti and lasagna for thanksgiving there! Geez working off all that food is going to be a chore!!! :):)
My sister is also 37 weeks pregnant....so I am kinda hoping she goes any day now!! She has had horrible blood pressure problems....she is a tiny little thing and only 26... So I don't know what is up with her bp....anyway I am having a hard time exercising patience while waiting for the baby to get here too! Must just be in my nature with things I am excited about!!


----------



## crazy84

Sis4Us said:


> Went for beta And a scan will update tonite w results!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!!!
> 
> Happy Turkey day here in the states Tom!! :)

Excited to hear your results!


----------



## Petzy

Wow one insane busy day at work and you all give me soooooo much to catch up on!!!

Nimbec - lovely to see you, so exciting that you are ttc#2. I really hope that it doesn't take long for you hun xx Hope I will see you lots though!

Nat & Barb - Thanks for your messages! No plans other than anniversary so far and we are still undecided.. I am happy with just a nice dinner and some quality time! Will be good... Barb as far as testing goes, honestly I think if its negative on Sat it will be ok because I have the positive of celebrating at dinner and enjoying some drinks without worry.. right? I could see it both ways but since I am powerless I may as well be positive as I can...

Ash & Amanda - I second what Barb and Nimbec said about the testing crazies... I will admit I have been bad at times myself but for the most part I am good at waiting because I hate the disappointment, and I hate to see others disappointed! But to each their own and if that's what works for you and you aren't going nuts, more power to you..

Natalie - Thinking of you and your tough day tomorrow xx

Nat - feel better!!! Best get yourself checked out and do what you need to do to be welllll - and that does not mean playing words with friends with me until all hours of the night!! You need to rest lol.. I know you get restless sometimes though, I understand xx

Sis - Update us, stat!!!


----------



## barbikins

crazy84 said:


> Well I hope everyone's day has been great!! I have just been baking away!! I have noticed that I am a little emotional today...haha I have let my feelings get hurt at things I would normally laugh off....my head hurts...and I am exhausted...I am either getting sick or I just didn't get enough sleep last night!! Which would make sense since Klaire was up until 2am :/ anyway have a great night ladies
> 
> Edit: brownies.......chocolate chip muffins.....and caramel apple cookie bars!! Whoop whoop! Better put counting calories on hold until the weekend!

I have these comfort days too. Enjoy!!!
Xo


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat i fell asleep in a taxi at 5dpo this time i concieved never done that before in my life and ive never fell asleep since lol x


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Wow one insane busy day at work and you all give me soooooo much to catch up on!!!
> 
> Nimbec - lovely to see you, so exciting that you are ttc#2. I really hope that it doesn't take long for you hun xx Hope I will see you lots though!
> 
> Nat & Barb - Thanks for your messages! No plans other than anniversary so far and we are still undecided.. I am happy with just a nice dinner and some quality time! Will be good... Barb as far as testing goes, honestly I think if its negative on Sat it will be ok because I have the positive of celebrating at dinner and enjoying some drinks without worry.. right? I could see it both ways but since I am powerless I may as well be positive as I can...
> 
> Ash & Amanda - I second what Barb and Nimbec said about the testing crazies... I will admit I have been bad at times myself but for the most part I am good at waiting because I hate the disappointment, and I hate to see others disappointed! But to each their own and if that's what works for you and you aren't going nuts, more power to you..
> 
> Natalie - Thinking of you and your tough day tomorrow xx
> 
> Nat - feel better!!! Best get yourself checked out and do what you need to do to be welllll - and that does not mean playing words with friends with me until all hours of the night!! You need to rest lol.. I know you get restless sometimes though, I understand xx
> 
> Sis - Update us, stat!!!

Here here meg....Amanda Ashley ...no offence intended about the testing....it's like meg said if that works for you go for it....just don't let it eat you all up....
Ttc journey is a tough one....we walk around with our yearning burning desire inside of us and nobody else realises how we feel around us at homes in the shops...spending time with family...it's something we don't tend to "get of our chests " too offen....so 

Yes Ashley's opologie was NOT nesesary at all.:thumbup:...
You two are very sweet lovely gals....and I look forward to your bfp's...just don't let them sticks mess with your Hearts that's all dears.:flower:
Not only that think of the money you could save pmsl....shopping every three months with the money you saved....Jeeeeees you two could buy out Microsoft between you bahahahahahahaha

:) :) :) xxx


P.s....sis...how did it go Hun...hope all is well :flower:


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Nat i fell asleep in a taxi at 5dpo this time i concieved never done that before in my life and ive never fell asleep since lol x

:rofl: bahahahahahahahaha that's soooo funny...hayyy so it could be a good sign then nat...fx eh lol...:thumbup:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> nat i fell asleep in a taxi at 5dpo this time i concieved never done that before in my life and ive never fell asleep since lol x
> 
> :rofl: Bahahahahahahahaha that's soooo funny...hayyy so it could be a good sign then nat...fx eh lol...:thumbup:
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

lmao


----------



## crazy84

Girls today has just not been my day!! Hahaha I promise this will be the only time I wine so much!! Hahahaha wth? 
Now I have freaking canker sores in my mouth!!!! Thinking sickness must be coming on...I think they can be a sign of that anyway! Haha.. Blah blah blah!!! Lol hopefully not though because I have to enjoy all the delish food tomorrow!


----------



## crazy84

Natalie that is hilarious!!!!!


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Girls today has just not been my day!! Hahaha I promise this will be the only time I wine so much!! Hahahaha wth?
> Now I have freaking canker sores in my mouth!!!! Thinking sickness must be coming on...I think they can be a sign of that anyway! Haha.. Blah blah blah!!! Lol hopefully not though because I have to enjoy all the delish food tomorrow!

Sorry to hear that Ashley.:hugs:....canker soar?...my mouth is ful of sores too today...I have a nasty one on the inside of my bottom lip...ouch...
I gots a funny feeling you is up the duffers love! :thumbup:

Me? Wellll who knows...I'm just a hormonal bag of bones bahahahahaha....


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Well I gots to get off bnb for tonight now...I have been online for what seems like allll night lol....oh yeah it is .lol

Harry and pete went to bed early so I have had the entire night to myself....which is flaming lovely....
Tmr lots to do..lland I have my niece for the weekend and my moms birthday on Saturday....one heck of a lot to do....

So I shall now go and prepare petes lunch for work tmr and get my tired wreck of a body to bed....looking forward to what my temp does tmr...anything after 5dpo excites me..hehehe...

Night night my petals.....sis I hope the scan and betas have gone well love.:flower: 

Mr sleep here I come...make my eyes close- switch my brain off and give me 8hrs pleaaaaaaase lol....niiiiiiiiiiight.xxx

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Girls today has just not been my day!! Hahaha I promise this will be the only time I wine so much!! Hahahaha wth?
> Now I have freaking canker sores in my mouth!!!! Thinking sickness must be coming on...I think they can be a sign of that anyway! Haha.. Blah blah blah!!! Lol hopefully not though because I have to enjoy all the delish food tomorrow!
> 
> Sorry to hear that Ashley.:hugs:....canker soar?...my mouth is ful of sores too today...I have a nasty one on the inside of my bottom lip...ouch...
> I gots a funny feeling you is up the duffers love! :thumbup:
> 
> Me? Wellll who knows...I'm just a hormonal bag of bones bahahahahaha....
> 
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Hahahaha look how hormonal I have been today!! Lol I am really chalking it up to lack of sleep last night and doing too much today!! I think I just ran my body out of energy! Mine is on the bottom on the inside of my lip too!! And the other is on the side of my mouth! Grrrr it hurt to even brush my teeth!! 
What dpo are you????? How much longer do I have to wait to see a test from you???? 
Luckily Klaire didn't take a nap today so I am hoping she crashes out early!!! Or the big kids take pity on me and offer to hang with her so I can rest! Lol


----------



## Sis4Us

Update Beta was negative so I guess now I wait for the :witch:
:(

Nurse wants me to go back to meds and IUI since DH SA was better....I want to but then we have closing and moving so not sure what I should do!!!

Would love a Xmas BFP ;)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow busy day on here! I've been stalking! 

Natalie, ill be thinking about you tomorrow! Take it one step at a time, don't think of it as a last time, think of it as a step in commemorating her life if you can. It will be hard but you're unbelievably strong! 

Nat! The super nap might be a very positive sign!! I hope it is! Get some rest and relax! 

I forget if it was Ashley or Amanda who apologized for testing! Don't be ridiculous! I love seeing your tweaks and tests! I just never could afford testing as often or as early! Lol but I never did the ICs!! Haha no need to be ashamed or hide your poas addiction! We're all rooting for you both! 

AFM, house is coming along great! Kitchen just needs some finishing touches! You guys are gonna laugh but all this doesn't come without a price, in injuries! My ankle is still doing ok, bothers me here and there but yesterday Kurtis shot a finishing nail thru the tip of his finger! We got it out just barely, boy was it stuck and man is he a tough cookie! Man we're just wrecks when it comes to renovating lol alls well though! Tomorrow j have my gestational diabetes screen, yuck, and I'm hoping on booking a private 3D scan soon since we probably won't be getting any more peeks!


----------



## crazy84

OurLilFlu said:


> Wow busy day on here! I've been stalking!
> 
> Natalie, ill be thinking about you tomorrow! Take it one step at a time, don't think of it as a last time, think of it as a step in commemorating her life if you can. It will be hard but you're unbelievably strong!
> 
> Nat! The super nap might be a very positive sign!! I hope it is! Get some rest and relax!
> 
> I forget if it was Ashley or Amanda who apologized for testing! Don't be ridiculous! I love seeing your tweaks and tests! I just never could afford testing as often or as early! Lol but I never did the ICs!! Haha no need to be ashamed or hide your poas addiction! We're all rooting for you both!
> 
> AFM, house is coming along great! Kitchen just needs some finishing touches! You guys are gonna laugh but all this doesn't come without a price, in injuries! My ankle is still doing ok, bothers me here and there but yesterday Kurtis shot a finishing nail thru the tip of his finger! We got it out just barely, boy was it stuck and man is he a tough cookie! Man we're just wrecks when it comes to renovating lol alls well though! Tomorrow j have my gestational diabetes screen, yuck, and I'm hoping on booking a private 3D scan soon since we probably won't be getting any more peeks!

I can not believe you are already 27weeks!!! Seems like not long ago you joined the thread!!! So exciting!!! I hated the glucose test! On my last pregnancy I had to do the one where they poke you 5 or 6 times because the first came back not so good!! Yuck!! Good luck I hope it goes smooth!! I have never had a 3d scan!! They look so neat!!! 
Omg on the nail in the finger!!! Made me cringe just reading it!!!
And thank you I am glad it doesn't bother you! I think I am just tired and emotional today and just took some posts to heart that didn't even need to be taken that way!!! I guess it happens! Hahaha I just didn't want to be annoying to any of you!!! :) you girls are great!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya it's been flying by especially with so much else going on! Being pregnant is like an after thought on those busy days, til you move funny or get a big ol boot! Ya I hope I pass the gd test the first time Nd don't have to do the longer test! 
Ya it's hard having those days and reading into things a bit too personally, I was crying the other day over something so trivial that oh had said... It just gets to you! But no worries, we're all in this together!


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Girls today has just not been my day!! Hahaha I promise this will be the only time I wine so much!! Hahahaha wth?
> Now I have freaking canker sores in my mouth!!!! Thinking sickness must be coming on...I think they can be a sign of that anyway! Haha.. Blah blah blah!!! Lol hopefully not though because I have to enjoy all the delish food tomorrow!

Omg!!!! U have got to be shittin me!?? Lmao! I sooooo just got over a huge canker sore on the inside of my bottom lip..lil bugger hirt like hell..today is the first day I have been able to eat normally!!! Bahaha passs this to nat..crazy shit


----------



## crazy84

Ooooohhhh maybe just maybe it is a positive sign for us then!!!!! :):) how awesome would that be?!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Well my friemds I am all tuckered out and have a big day n dinner tomorrow so ima hit the sack..good night my friemds and baby dust to all!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Ooooohhhh maybe just maybe it is a positive sign for us then!!!!! :):) how awesome would that be?!!!

Hahaha no koddin how crazy we all have them darn things..im glad mine is finally gone..no more salt water and listerine!! Blaaaa..haha it hurt so bad I kep orajel in my purse!! Lol


----------



## natjenson

Happy thanks giving day ladies...:happydance: 

:) :) :) xxx

P.s I woke up with another sore on my lip today :( bummer lol...

How wierd is that -that we all have them eh lol....I would be blown away if it meant a bfp.:thumbup: 

Back later ladies (HOPFULLY) have a shed load to get done today.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Wowzers crazy ..I see you up early lol...:) 


Natalie xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

First im gona say happy turkey day to my friends!!! Hope u have fantastic day!! Secondly..ashley, lol at 10 pm last night w sweet sis in law bring me a two pack of rexall..booooooo broke my own pack...peeed last night and this mornin w fmu..lol top one is last night, bottom is u..ickky blue dye.


----------



## mommaplus05

Guess I wld have to attach pic..loo
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131128_080619.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7


----------



## OurLilFlu

Argh blue dye! Def see it on the bottom but its just silly blue dye roar! Lol 

Happy thanksgiving for everyone celebrating! Boo first round of bloodwork in an hour!


----------



## crazy84

First.....Nat....omg it was like around 4am!!! I was so mad I was awake!!! Hahaha but I was able to go back to sleep!!! :):) 
Good morning lovely girls!!! Happy Thanksgiving to sis and Amanda!!!! :):) 
Amanda.....is it terrible that seeing your tests made me super happy??!! Hahahahaha
Dang that is a major line on the bottom!!!!! You think it is an Evap??? Idk...you seem to have great symptoms!! Cm sounds right....our dang canker sores ;) if it were me I would be out getting a pink dye test!! Hahahaha I guess lucky for us any store that sells them is probably closed!! Hahahaha they should throw them in the Black Friday sales!!!;);)


----------



## crazy84

OurLilFlu said:


> Argh blue dye! Def see it on the bottom but its just silly blue dye roar! Lol
> 
> Happy thanksgiving for everyone celebrating! Boo first round of bloodwork in an hour!

Good luck!!!! Hope it goes well!!!


----------



## crazy84

Well I did a little shopping tonight and got home and I am spotting! Guess it could be good or bad!! With as emotional as I have been it could be my period crazy crazy early.... Or it could be ib.....never had it before though!! I am only cd 16!


----------



## natjenson

Awe Ashley lets hope so Hun...:flower: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow ashley..fx that its a great sign hun..its soooo early for af..


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok so I am 9dpo today..didnt test no more so idk..my cm seems to b not so much my dh comes to b yesterday and says " babe, ur period is in 6 days and ur cervix is lower than it usually is" I was like what???? Hahaha I had no clue that he knew that stuff..no idea he kept track or even knew wat a cervix was!! Haha..I think its hilarious..haha last night I started getting an ear ache in my lft ear..boooo dnt like it at all..not having any more symptoms or anything so I feelin kinda not hopeful...I cant believe this is like cycle 11 of ttc..crazy! Nat how r u?? Ashley? Have u tested again?


----------



## crazy84

Heyyyyy Amanda!!! My ear was hurting yesterday too!!! I was flat out worn down...until time for shopping!! Then I was like a machine!!! Hahahaha if I haven't mentioned it...I love Christmas and I love giving:):):) I may have mentioned it a few hundred times!! Hahahaha. No more spotting or blood at all!!! Hoping it is a good sign and that nothing is wrong... I took an ic and don't see a darn thing on it! I mean I really do because I see lines on everything... But in reality I don't believe there is anything! Hahahahahaha omg listen to your husband Amanda! Totally educated on your body!! That is funny and cute!!
How Are the rest of you lovely ladies?? Oh is it finally time for some more tests?????? Hope to see some soon!! Here is my cheapie! I tried tweaking... But couldn't pull anything! Amanda do you wanna have a go?? :):)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sis4Us

Well the :witch: got me on Thanksgiving had Cramps during Blk Friday and now my Dad will be here soon!! 

Glad he's coming maybe it will keep my mind off another Failed cycle!! ;)


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is ur edit ashley I see pink...how many dpo r u?
 



Attached Files:







fotor_138573688062387.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mommaplus05

Heres another
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131129_090019.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mommaplus05

I can defo see a second pink line..how many dpo?


----------



## mommaplus05

Sis4Us said:


> Well the :witch: got me on Thanksgiving had Cramps during Blk Friday and now my Dad will be here soon!!
> 
> Glad he's coming maybe it will keep my mind off another Failed cycle!! ;)

Ohhh im soo sorry the wotch got ya sis..that facking biatch just wnt give up!!! Well peeon her!!! Lol we will on beat her!!! Hang in there...


----------



## crazy84

Sis sorry about the witch! :/ I have been a Black Friday shopping fool! I went last night and then have been online shopping today!! Hahaha have a great day!


----------



## crazy84

Thanks Amanda!!! :):) ok fertility friend has me at 6.... But I think it may be 7/8 ff just went off of all my positives and then put me a day after my ov spotting! So I say anywhere from 6/8/9 lol I really don't know!
So you see pink? I can't enlarge the pic for some reason...but you are awesome at this tweaking business!! Thank you!!! :):) I hope that spotting last night was a good sign!
When will you test again???


----------



## mommaplus05

I dnt know wen ill test agin..im headin to town now so may pick up some more and test this afternoon or eve wen I get home..:)


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...hate to post and run...thankyou girls I am fine and dandy :) .....I have my niece staying the weekend so I have 2 two yrs old running around like crazy.lol...hard work but soooo much fun....I won't be on very much till next week now as I have apts and birthdays to prepare and attend to...

Good luck ladies...:) 

Sis so sorry that witch got you...what a cow bag!....:hugs: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Have a fun weekend Nat!!! Sounds like you will be busy! That will keep your mind off of testing!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ashley I got a frer..lol drank a shitload of tea and held for almost an hr. Lol but this is it..looks like a nasty frer indent to me..:(((
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131129_144411.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crazy84

Ugh I took another test too and it didn't look like it had crap on it! I will take a frer in the morning!!
Did you buy a few extra?


----------



## mommaplus05

Heres another..looks like indent ya think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131129_145504.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## crazy84

Is there any color to it?? If not it probably is a dumb indent! Blah


----------



## mommaplus05

Heres a good one
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131129_150330.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crazy84

This last pic looks like a line to me!!!! Not an ident!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohhh I hope its a flippin line! Ughhh I gona retest w fmu..I had very light urine wen I used it amd no hold at all..lol just had to peee soon as I gottem home..lol


----------



## crazy84

This is my frer from this am... Wanna tweak it?? Lol mainly wanted to show u that it was white white! Yours has a line for sure compared to this!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is ur edit ashley..not sure if I see pink or not..I think I do
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131129_160308.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## crazy84

Thanks Amanda!! I might see something on your edit..... But nothin like yours!!! Did you buy extra tests?? The hubs is going to do a little shopping tonight.... I may have him pick up a few more frer... Hell I may go with and make him buy me Taco Bell!! Hahaha


----------



## mommaplus05

Haha..yes ashley I have a frer to take in the mornin..I b 10dpo so I guess if tomorrow is bfn then it b safe to say im out...lol


----------



## mommaplus05

O but today..I was walking through k mart and had this horrible stabbing pains up there like up inside around my cervix..im soooo serious..it felt like there was a little man up there poking my cervix w a knife..lasted for about 2min..several jabs over that two minutes time..has this ever happened to any of u???


----------



## crazy84

Woo hoo hope that is a good sign!! And I hope there is a line on that frer tomorrow!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Goood mornin ladies!


----------



## crazy84

Good Morning Amanda!!! :):) 
And good morning ladies!!
Off to another Thanksgiving meal today!! Luckily it is out of town! Big city of Amarillo. Lol so I will have my mind off of testing!!! :):) I did take one this morning.... But nothin!!! Blah I will add it for you to do a little tweak too though pretty please!!! :) I figured after the bleed on Thursday if it was gonna be anything it would show by now!! Boooooooooo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crazy84

Did you test Amanda???
Meg???
Nat???


----------



## mommaplus05

Not just yet.lol im waitin for dh to leave for wrk..lol he b leavin in a sec...but yes, nat meg did u test? Ashley??? I know u did were is it?


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok I got urs. Lol here is ur w a tweak
 



Attached Files:







fotor_138582193593868.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mommaplus05

Odddly I dnt think I cam see anything on that one..:( but u still super early!!


----------



## crazy84

Not a darn thing!! Guess I better just try again in the morning! ;) can't wait to see your test!!! Hurry up and leave DH! Hahahahaha


----------



## mommaplus05

Well im 10dpo today and got a bfn on frer..:(( guessin that puts me out. :( pooo..now I wait 4days for af on move on to nxt round! This round marks one yr of ttc..


----------



## crazy84

Boooooo I am so sorry Amanda!! That blows! I want to say don't count yourself out yet though!! Not until af shows!! Maybe you o'd a little later... You didn't use opks this round right? And we are usually about the same! So maybe you are closer to 7/8 like me and not 10???


----------



## mommaplus05

I know I oed ten days ago cuz it was congirmed w that ultrasund..:(


----------



## crazy84

Oh crap I forgot about that!


----------



## mommaplus05

Wonder were nat is? And meg. If they tested or not...


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...:) 

Sorry no not tested yet :thumbup: ...I have just literally got 2mins to sit down...must dash again now tho as I have the bath/bedtime routine to do with the terrible twosome...lol

I am ABSOLUTLY shattered.! Sigh!....:) 

Hope you two are ok ...:) 

Good luck with your testing...:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

I had bleeding too this last cycle but still got BFNs!!!

Guess its not always a IB it can be stress too!!!

GL


----------



## mommaplus05

Nat when r u testing?? Does anyone remember what dpo natalie got her bfp?


----------



## Nataliieexo

I got my bfp at 11dpo but it wasnt convincing until 12dpo i barely had a line on frer on 11dpo x


----------



## mommaplus05

So u think its worth testing again in am?


----------



## OurLilFlu

I was also faint 11 dpo and pos 12 dpo! Baby dust to you ladies! 

Picked up our crib tonight! Gonna order the other furniture tomorrow! Really not looking forward to this week. Have to pack most of everything up to mostly move this weekend! Fack! Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Mornin ladies...11dpo for me and bfn :(


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!!!
Talia- how exciting getting the bed and furniture!! Makes it that much more real!! But sucks you have to pack everything up and move!!! :/ 
I hope everyone is doing well!!! :):)
Amanda have you tested today???
Nat when will you be testing?
Meg- where are you?????? Hope your anniversary was awesome!!
Hi barb!!
Hi sis!!
Hi Natalie I hope you are holding up ok Hun!!!
As for me........I kinda feel like af is coming!! Maybe this was just a wonky cycle for me! With all the emotions and bleeding....maybe it was just a weird cycle cause it sure feels like af is on her dang way!!! Cd 19 here.....only 5 days until af...and 8dpo.. Here is my test... When I stare real hard I see something! Hahahahahaha line eye!! That's all! Amanda will you give it a lil tweak for me though? And post your test!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## crazy84

Oh boo Amanda! We must have posted at the same time! :/ sorry about the bfn! I got one too as you can see! :/:/:/


----------



## crazy84

Oh girls.... I took my kids to see frozen last night......it was so cute!! There is a snowman in it that had me in tears!!! :):) if you have kiddos I recommend it!


----------



## mommaplus05

Urs is white but mine is whiter..lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131201_090925.jpg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## crazy84

Hahahahahhahaha! Dang bfns!!!!! Grrrrr


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is my BFN...lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131201_092136.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20131201_092117.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommaplus05

Nat? When r u testing??


----------



## crazy84

Omg look at this test!! I took it yesterday sometime and I guess I forgot to toss it!! Check out this Evap!!! It is major in real life!!! This is a dollar tree test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## crazy84

B&w
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow ashley that is one heck of an evap!!


----------



## crazy84

Yeah that is nuts!!!!! On your invert can you see anything?? I feel like I might see the faintest green line....but I can't tell if it is my eyes playing tricks on me!
Ugh I totally feel af coming! Having the damn cramps already and everything. Grrrr


----------



## mommaplus05

Yeah I dnt see shit..im havin pre af symptoms too..it sux..lots of cm and mild cramps..


----------



## mommaplus05

Meg? Nat? R things ok? Worried bout u two!! Meg??


----------



## crazy84

Ugh....... I see a little blood in my cm....af is still 5 days away! That would make this a 19 day cycle if it picks up!!!! I am not sure if it is even worth wasting anymore tests!! I mean I basically know af is on her way!!!!!!! :/


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohhhh no ashley..this sux!!! Such a short cycle...boooo...but least if af starts now u can rest assured that o is right around the corner..I guess this means u oed much sooner that u thought ehh?


----------



## crazy84

There is no way I could have....i would have basically been on af! Lol just a super screwed cycle! Idk....we will see what comes of it I guess! If next cycle is the same I will be making an appointment!! :/:/ I took opks also.....weird huh?!


----------



## crazy84

Take a look at my opk...that's pretty dark at this point! I know your body can always have lh though
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommaplus05

Yes that is soooooo weird..I have had many 23 day cycles though...im usually between 23-26now adays..im sure im out so I just wish af wld come on..lol im 11dpo and holdin no hope..lol yours cld be IB maybe? They say between day 6-12. Day 9 being average..so u wld b right in that time frame..I guess just see wat tomorrow brings ehh? Im not testing anymore til af is due..well, ill test if she dnt come..


----------



## mommaplus05

Af is due like thursday .


----------



## crazy84

Well I had that bleed on Thursday though...... Who knows! 
Well I guess at least we will be on the same cycle again!! :) 
I really wonder where Meg is and if she is ok! I know Nat has her niece so she was really busy.....hmmm......
Well I know I will probably test again in the morning because I lack self control and have too much hope! Hahahahahaha probably shouldn't though! I mean I know my body and I know af signs!!! Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Which is the control line and test line? Is the left the control?


----------



## crazy84

The line closest to the pink is the control! Not positive.....just pretty dark! I never use opks this late... So it may always be like this in my cycle... I just wanted to try it out...


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohhh ok..I wasnt sure..lol I am prolly gona use opks again this cycle..dnt really know y seein I know when I o but I guess I can use em to make sure


----------



## crazy84

Oh my goooooosh!!!!! I still have those canker sores..... I just did hot salt water and holy cow it hurt!!! Lol hopefully that takes care of them! I took another opk just now and it looks about the same! 
I am not sure what I will do this cycle....I have lots of ic opks........ So I probably won't order the expensive ones I have previously ordered! I also have this machine thingy...lol called an ova cue......I ordered it the month I got pregnant with my daughter and never got to use it.....I may actually try the sucker out! It was expensive enough....hopefully it will work if I do use it! Who knows if I will though! 
My baby turns 3 on Saturday!!!!! My baby!!!! Geez it's time for another one!!!! She would love a brother or sister closer to her age! Surely it will happen soon!! With prayer...hope...and good timing!!! Lol come on babies!!!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Mornin gals..nat? Meg? Ashley hows the spotting? Meg, I getting worried, hope things r ok...im 12 dpo here..wnt test anymore unless af dnt show...hope to hear from ya's..


----------



## Petzy

I am alive! sorry been so busy and DH and I had a lovely anniversary weekend thanks for asking...

CD1 for me... heres to my first real cycle post M/C... hoping for New Years BFP now!

FX for everyone...


----------



## mommaplus05

O goood to seee ueg and how awsome..a nice anniversary weekemd is a good way to rejuvinate!! Lol cd 1 today ehh? Well that sux but good to see u back on normal cycles..when will u start opk's? How long r ur cycles normally?


----------



## crazy84

Well girls I am pretty sure I am done! More blood today and it is just like always when I am about to start! I won't count cd 1 until it is in full swing though! This cycle was a mess! I was taking melatonin to sleep.....wonder if that could have messed my hormones up??? I won't take it this cycle :/ cycle 10, and see what happens!!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> O goood to seee ueg and how awsome..a nice anniversary weekemd is a good way to rejuvinate!! Lol cd 1 today ehh? Well that sux but good to see u back on normal cycles..when will u start opk's? How long r ur cycles normally?

usually 28 days or so... going to start OPK around CD9 just to be safe.. need to order some today


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sorry to hear about cd 1 meg, but you're on a fresh start with this cycle! Sorry about the bfns ladies and potentially impending AF... Effin bitch! 

AFM, all the furniture is ordered etc, got a fair bit of packing done... And now more laundry and packing today! Grumble! But exciting at the same time!


----------



## mommaplus05

Hey nat, when r u testing? I wish af wld just come on! 12Dpo and just nothin.


----------



## crazy84

I am with you Amanda!! Since I know it is coming I wish it would just start already!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Guess wat? Bahaha..now im cramping and its too early..haha


----------



## Nataliieexo

Got my scan date its 18th dec i'll be about 13 weeks, feels like ages away lol gives me time to get some other stuff i need sorted out before then.

Mams funeral was lovely it was so hard but ive been getting on ok ive been staying with friends and OH since the funeral, back home now though as its about time i faced a little time on my own and stuff, i have a tonne to do with banks, finances, housing etc, ive been tidying my room and getting it decent really couldnt be chewed with it the past 2 weeks it was getting bad, so i plan to have myself a nice bath, hopefully listen to babys heartbeat and chill out, actually it makes more sense to listen to babys heartbeat first because the gels messy lol xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Glad to hear the funeral was lovely! Also glad to hear you're staying social and getting back into some routines and relaxing! Your plan for the day sounds awesome. 
Maybe ill go for a bath later, I've packed a few boxes and I'm just pooched!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I cant wait for my bath, baby was naughty, he/she decided to move away whilst i was listening to the heartbeat lol had to search a bit to get it back lol x


----------



## mommaplus05

Awww thats great to hear natalie..and glad the lo is doin well..u be sooo excited when scan date gets here..it b here and gone before u know it.


----------



## mommaplus05

Yup af cramps have arrived I believe..I bet af b here tomorrow am..


----------



## Nataliieexo

Morning sickness is kicking my butt atm it seems to be getting more frequent, then again im not sure if i have a bug or something at the min xx


----------



## crazy84

Have you tested again Amanda??


----------



## mommaplus05

Im not goin to test anymore ashley..im sure af b here tomorrow..I have the cramps now..:( im soo emotional today as well I feel so dwm and discourage and having a yucky feeling come over me..afraid so afraid that the baby chapter of my life has came and went..have this horrible feeling that im not going to have anymore babies..I dnt know y. It just is such a terrible scary feeling..like all of u, I just want this sooo badly. :( my step daughter in law announced today that she is having a boy..I saw all the ultrasound pics and her cute lil pregnant belly and I think thats y I am sooo upset today.


----------



## mommaplus05

I just want that baby bump and to have them ultrasound pics and to feel that lo inside my tummy..im ready! This waitin suxs ass!!


----------



## crazy84

:( I hear ya! It does blow! I am sorry you are feeling this way!! It is gonna happen for us! All of us!! It just has too!!!!!!! I hope you get some good rest tonight and wake up feeling much better!! 
I tested! Geez!! I have cm that tells me af is coming...I mean it is tinged but I still freaking tested! Wishful thinking I guess


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww Amanda don't beat yourself up! Your baby days are not over you're just having a crummy day which is completely warranted every so often. Ttc is stressful and it hits ya in the wrong moments! You'll get that belly and all those lovely preggo things, even the not so nice ones! Chin up!

Ashley I just saw you got another bfn. Damn disappointing! But hey there's always the power of positive thinking! What's one test anyways! That's the whole point of ICs! Hope that tinge goes on its way!


----------



## Melissa001

im with you. 7dpo today, started testing at 1dpo. hahahaha. (only because i am a serious POAS addict) ;-


----------



## crazy84

Talia how is the packing coming along??? You will have to show us the nursery when you get it set up!!! :):):)
Melissa- I too start poas pretty much at 1dpo! Hahahaha


----------



## OurLilFlu

Everything is packed (edit: except the broom closet, bathroom caninet etc) except the kitchen... I don't even wanna go in there!! The rest of it i did today! Lol and of course ill post pictures when it's done!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Well I woke up and no af so I took a new choice baby test(cassette) and as expected bfn..:( 13dpo today


----------



## mommaplus05

Ashley I have a bit of humor here..I have seen evaps, indents and all kinds of crazy shit on tests but never have I seen a white line on a dollar test?? Really? Wat the heck kinda crap is this? Check this out..bhahaha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131203_074709.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommaplus05

This one may b clearer
 



Attached Files:







fotor_138607882072524.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mommaplus05

Heres another..haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131203_080036.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## crazy84

Wth???? That is crazy......I actually think mine has one too Hahahahahaha!! Let me upload the 2 I took this morning!! Will you tweak them?? Pretty sure the dollar tree may have that white line also...but not quite as pronounced as yours!!! Hahahaha still no af here......hahahaha I figure about the time I say that I will go to the restroom and she will arrive! Hahaha
Now that I posted it it is hard to see the white line...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## crazy84

And my very last test!!! ;);)
I actually feel like I might see something on this sucker...the lines are pretty far apart....however I am pretty sure that would be my line/wishful thinking eye!! Hahaha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok I messed w urs..here it is..hard to edit cuz pic was sooo tiny..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok I messed w urs..here it is..hard to edit cuz pic was sooo tiny..lol

 guess it didnt add pic..lop
 



Attached Files:







fotor_138607993533084.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mommaplus05

Heres ur last one edited..I think I see sumpin too..how many dpo?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131203_081632.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## crazy84

Today I am 10dpo! I am like you though....by 10 I feel like I for sure should be seeing something!


----------



## mommaplus05

Well im still af for af though..lol im sure she is on her way she just takin her time..y? Cuz of the cramps..I had them wem I was preg too but I have loads of creamy cm too and right now I am bone dry..lol so I know she comin..today is cd 23-13dpo..


----------



## crazy84

Sorry! :/ af sucks!!! I don't think I am right there with you!!
Wonder if Nat has tested yet?!


----------



## mommaplus05

Yeah havent heard from nat..hope things r fine w her..and I too wonder if she has tested..u know how mamy dpo she was? I think she was right ahead or right behind me..


----------



## mommaplus05

Here the two I took ashley!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131203_124709.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## crazy84

I think I see something on them! Can you see that?????


----------



## crazy84

These are mine from today and last night! Definitely Evaps because they were both white before! Ha I even posted the one rig after I took it this morning!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh my..those kind have really pink evaps..


----------



## mommaplus05

Goood grief..lol I edited ur pic and wow super pink evap
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131203_132755.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mommaplus05

U really must always have a small amnt of hcg and some of the tests r sensitive enuf to pick it up


----------



## crazy84

This is my 3rd this cycle!! They do!!! But they only show up way after the time! My cm is still tinged but only when I wipe or check cm.... I know af is coming... But part of me wants to her a frer! Lol
This cycle was a crazy hormonal mess for me! Serious!


----------



## crazy84

Seriously.. I had that bleed at 5dpo and my cm has been tinged since yesterday (9dpo) or the day before.... I wonder if maybe I didn't ov? Would I still have my regular period if I didn't?


----------



## crazy84

From the time I posted that picture of both until now it has gotten that much darker and clearer!! This is today's!! The one that you tweaked this morning!!! Lol
It is just as pink as the control line...not as dark... But the same color
Doesn't even need tweaked!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommaplus05

Holy ***** u need to go get a frer!!! Thats reallllly pink!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Here iis an invert!! This is the darkest test u have ever got!! I wld take a frer and if u see a hint of a line I wld have doc ck ur progesterone!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131203_143516.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mommaplus05

I enhanced this one but theres no need!
 



Attached Files:







fotor_138610314701257.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg woman get a frer! That test has me on edge seriously..if it turns out bad evap u shld call and complain and get free tests!


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Omg woman get a frer! That test has me on edge seriously..if it turns out bad evap u shld call and complain and get free tests!

I may get one just because we all know I have problems! Haha but that is an evap! It showed up a couple of hours later!


----------



## mommaplus05

Haha ashley ur killin me!! Lmao!! We cldnt have this forum without ya girl!! Haha..I wonder were the heck nat is? Wonder if af got her or bfp or neither yet?


----------



## mommaplus05

Im still havin af type cramps but its more on my left side and radiating for some reason. Definately weird. I thought for suuuure that af wld b here this mornin but nope..so now im waitin for tomorrow mornin..tomorrow is 14 dpo so im sure she will b here..thats when I was due according to fertility friend and lp..soo heres tomorrow my friends!!! I pray two things as I rest my head(well more than two but here r two) 1) I pray that af dnt come cuz I get a bfp 2) I pray that if im not preggers that I wake to af to get on w new cycle. Welll goood thing ashley least af hasnt struck so maybe ur still in the swing and ur cycle was wayyy short after all. Lol but I still think u shld prolly get ur progesterone checked anyway..may b why u have random spotting...im sure u are oing or u wld have looong cycles or maybe skip some or just have mild light periods..but since u use opks and have reg(short) but almost regular af u shld b ok...


----------



## mommaplus05

Well tomorrow is 14dpo and cd 24!! Last cycle was 25 day cuz af showed on day 26..but this cycle I oed two days earlier..


----------



## crazy84

Amanda I suuuuuure hope af just stays away!!!! I want one of us to at least get a bfp!!! :):) 
Girls....everyone who is so quiet...I hope you are all doin well!!!
We will all see what tomorrow brings!! ;) sleep well!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha you guys do a good job keeping it going with tests! Hope AF stays away for you both! 

Don't know if I mentioned it here but going for a 3D scan tomorrow am! Might get them to write the gender down so I can surprise Kurtis with the secret for Xmas or our anniversary! I don't wanna know though!


----------



## crazy84

Talia that is awesome and what a great idea!!!! That would such am awesome surprise!! I bet you are so excited!! I know I would be!!


----------



## crazy84

After driving all over the world I finally got a frer... I actually think I see the faintest line.... But still having the same tinged cm... So probably line eye! Lol here is my tweak!! I will add original too
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## crazy84

B&w
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crazy84

And.... Original! Lol probably some crazy crazy line eye! Hahaha as I am sure af is coming!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## OurLilFlu

I think I see something especially on the edits! Not sure if its pink or not... Tick tock, all you can do!


----------



## crazy84

What do you lovely girls know about vitamin b complex??? I am thinking about picking it up today!!! Might not work this cycle... But maybe after taking it forms month!!! :) took another test and pretty sure it has that exact crazy ass faint if even there line! Hahaha but the spotting is a little more red today and it was quite a bit more when I wiped! Yuck & boo!!!!! But at least it is actually closer to my real period day!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow..I think I may see sumthin ashley!! Do u see sumthin in real life? Im gona tweak n look..


----------



## mommaplus05

I did an invert and still thinkni see sumthin faint..u gona retest in am?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131204_075331.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## mommaplus05

If u peed on another test already post it..lol


----------



## crazy84

Hahahaha ok! I see it irl...I think hahaha! And the same on today's... But I am having a hard time picking it up! I will post a pic though..... But like I said it really looks like af is finally for reals about to be here!!! I am picking up that vitamin b stuff today for this next cycle!! :) 
Oh..... Do you shop online at all?? I am crazy for sales..... Aeropostale for kids and adults has 50percent off all clearance!! I found shirts for $3 sweat pants for 7 and hoodies the same!! You should check it out!! :) ok I took the pic with my phone so let me get on it and post the pic


----------



## mommaplus05

I havent tested but im sure af comin today my cervix has went high n soft butnits wayyy open..sure sign of af for me..


----------



## crazy84

Hard to see what I see in the pic.... But it's here! With all the crazy hormones and bleeding... Would a chemical be out of the question??? Idk.. I am just excited to start taking the vitamins! They are suppose to stop the spotting and even lengthen the lp
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## crazy84

Usually when af starts I am quiet until opk testing or pg testing.....but I am afraid if we are quiet this time the thread will shut down!!! Where is everyone???? Girrrrrrrlllllsssss are you out there still????? I hope you are all well!!!!


----------



## crazy84

Amanda- still no af for you???? Isn't that a good sign??? :):) dang it to the open cervix though! Grrrrr...... However looks like we will be on the same cycle again!! We can keep each other sane!!!! :):)


----------



## mommaplus05

Nope no more tests..I dnt have any..lol


----------



## crazy84

Dang it!!! Lol I shouldn't have waisted that frer today!! Lol I mean probably shouldn't have waisted them for this past week!! Hahaha I knew the spotting was crap that has been going on....I just really thought this month something was happening! Oh well.... On to the next cycle!!!!!! 
So much of me wants to try soy iso.....but then I am scared also! Lol I did try one month but never finished.....idk...maybe the vitamins and soy this month?! Or maybe just the vitamins! I am guessing I dont get enough vitamin b at all because when I read the foods that you can get them from I realized that I don't like most of them!! Haha


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Dang it!!! Lol I shouldn't have waisted that frer today!! Lol I mean probably shouldn't have waisted them for this past week!! Hahaha I knew the spotting was crap that has been going on....I just really thought this month something was happening! Oh well.... On to the next cycle!!!!!!
> So much of me wants to try soy iso.....but then I am scared also! Lol I did try one month but never finished.....idk...maybe the vitamins and soy this month?! Or maybe just the vitamins! I am guessing I dont get enough vitamin b at all because when I read the foods that you can get them from I realized that I don't like most of them!! Haha

So did af get ya?


----------



## crazy84

Not yet but it is basically here! The cm is more red and more now!! I imagine by tomorrow I will be able to count it as cd1! So this cycle I want to try some supplements.... But I really can't decide if I should!!!


----------



## crazy84

This may come as a shock to everyone.... But I think I will even wait to order my ics until the last day of my period! Hahahahahaha then I will be forced to wait to test!! What?! What?! Hahahahahaha


----------



## mommaplus05

Well still no af for me..wonder were she is? Nat??? I hope things r ok love..thinkin bout ya!


----------



## crazy84

Maybe she got a bfp!!! :) 
Still the same ole crap for me! 
I hope af doesn't show at all for you Amanda!!!! :):)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies wherever you all are?! 

Here's a few pics from the scan! Very sleepy baby early this morning but got some good shots! Chubby cheeks! Any guesses on gender now? The tech said she was gonna use 'he' from the get go so its hard to see it as a girl now lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies here I am.:) .....
So so sorry I been Mia.....it's been quite the weekend/ week....I had an apt on Monday and I was told my overall health is not so good....I am having tests done....things are ok tho.:thumbup:

Ashley Amanda sorry if that witch is on her way/already hit....however Ashley I am almost certain I see smth on your frer Hun.:) 

Talia omg your baby!.....SHE (my guess :) ) is such a cutie pie....you have one very beautifull babba on the way there.:happydance:...
Not long to go before you meat him/her :) 

Afm...12dpo....annnnnnnnnd guess what.!......facking nothing! Lol..
It's bfns all the way so far.
Af due in 3/4 days so who knows I still may get a late bfp...but I'm not thinking so...I know I had pRetty strong lines on both my bfp's before by 15 dpo so I would have thought I would have picked up somthing by now.

Things are kind of tough at home right now and emotionally I have been all over the place....
A apt which I attended didn't go so well and it has left me reeling....but like I said it should all be fine...
I am going to give it one more go next cycle and depending on my test results I may be forced to take a short break ttc...which sux balls but I may not have a choice...worst case sinario btw....

Anyway ladies I hope all is well and I bid you all a merry Xmas...my deckys went up today.:happydance:

:) :) :)


----------



## crazy84

Talia how precious and exciting!!!!! I am not sure on my guess yet!! 
Nat I so sorry about your health!! Thoughts and lots of prayers for you!! And we are here if you need to vent or anything!!! I really hope it all gets better and your test results come back better than you expect!!!
I really think I saw lines too!!! But I am positive af is on the way!! Booooo!! I am picking up some vitamin b complex this cycle!! I am hoping that helps!! I was just so sure this cycle was it!! It is ok though!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh Nat! Sorry to hear you're not doing well health wise! Keep us updated and take it easy! I'm jealous of your Xmas decorations! I hope I'm able to have time to get into the Xmas spirit still!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat sorry to hear your having problems with your health, i hope your ok and keep us updated, i havent even thought about xmas or the decorations, not really in the mood for it.

As for me nothing to report really, still trying to come to terms with my mam i think i am completely in denial most of the time because i still cant believe it, i still often think its not real, however midwife has me on a waiting list for councelling it just has a 10 week waiting list, 2 weeks today til my scan, i feel like everythings going to be ok, its gota be right my mams not gona let anything bad happen to my baby, well i like to believe that xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow nat im soo glad to see u back on..soryy bout ur health issues and I hope all goes very very well and gets better..we wld b lost on here without ya if ya had to take a brk from ttc..but u really need to focus on gettin ur health straight gal..im b fx for ya..have u been doin ur meditations? U need to bring in some healing energy on urself..im through 14dpo now just about and no af..the af cramps r barely even here..so idk..wish if she was gkna come she wld already..I have no tests and we r gona get hit w a terrible ice n snow storm here so I will b stuck in here a few days before I can go buy some tests. Lol prolly for the best though..force me not to waste any money cuz im just sure af gona come. No way I wld have had bfn yesterday if I was indeed prego. So now I wait and wonder y af is late. Wat the heck. Doc said accourding to u.s she was certain I oed so were is af??


----------



## mommaplus05

Good morning ladies..hope ur all doin well..anything new today? Nat? Ashley r u cd 1 today? I am 15 dpo and cd 25..af is officially one day late..wtf..I havemt tested since I guess it was 12-13 dpo af cramps r just ehhh..they come and go..not sure wen she gona arrive now..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh and btw, I am dying to test but I have none and the winter storm has struck so I b homeboimd for a few days. I guess if af stays away then I b retesting when the storm breaks


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey ladies wherever you all are?!
> 
> Here's a few pics from the scan! Very sleepy baby early this morning but got some good shots! Chubby cheeks! Any guesses on gender now? The tech said she was gonna use 'he' from the get go so its hard to see it as a girl now lol

Huge congrats... amazing!! I say boy too lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Hi there meg..how u holdin? U using opks this cycle? Wat cd r u now?


----------



## crazy84

Good morning! Not cd1 yet but definitely getting closer to it!! She is coming without a doubt!! Man Amanda I would be dying to test!! I don't know how you are doing it!! Hahaha or not doing it I guess!! I picked up my vitamin b complex!! I really hope it helps straighten my body out!! :):)
So Nat and Amanda are still in the running!! How exciting!!! :):)


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Hi there meg..how u holdin? U using opks this cycle? Wat cd r u now?

CD4... Boringgggggggg lol... yep got my new OPK batch, will start those on Tuesdsay :) Hoping for a NY BFP!


----------



## mommaplus05

Uggghhhhh!!! Amazing how things can change in just a cpl hrs..af is defo on her way!!! Without a dbt today will b cd 1..the witch is just about here..the horrid cramps have hit!! Uggghh done took meds to hlp w the terrible cramps bit so far not helping. Pooooo but b glad to move to new cycle for sure. So my af was only one day late(so pretty much right on) puts this at a 24 day cycle.i guess since today is cd 25(but will b cd 1 by this eve) just u left nat!!! Fx for u dear!.


----------



## mommaplus05

Well its officially cd1! Bleeding has begun!


----------



## crazy84

I am right behind ya Amanda! Just waiting for the actual flow to start! This part sucks! Just come on so I can start cd 1


----------



## crazy84

Good morning ladies!!!! Buuurrrrr it sure is cold here!!! Still not a flow....but red blood (sorry tmi) I just want the flow to get here!!! Geeeeeeezzzzzzz!!!!
How is everyone??? Doing well I hope!!!! :):) have a wonderful day and a great weekend!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Cold there? Lol bet its not -39 with the windchill!! Where is everyone!? Isn't barbs surgery after the weekend! Sorry about shy AF, just get on with it already, cd 1!


----------



## mommaplus05

Evening ladies!! Cd 2 here still heavy bleeding..booo..bad cramps yup still here..I started on new vitamins today..a fertility blend multi and something called COQ10.. suppose to revive old eggs..lol so lets see how it goes ehhh? Cant hurt ..lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Morning sickness is taking over my life blahh i dont mind though all i want is a cuddle off my mam :(


----------



## mommaplus05

As horrible as mornin sickness can be its a sign of good progression natalie..hang in there!! Cd 3here and boring..dnt know wat to do..my endo is getting worse and im afraid its affecting my fertility greatly..


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!! Cd2!!!! Yay!!! Lol flow finally kicked in late yesterday!! My baby turns 3 today!!!!! :) I am so excited for her party!!! She gets so excited! I can't wait to see her face!! We bought her a big wooden swingset!! She is going to flip out!! Too bad it's been so cold we couldn't put it together yet!! :/ oh well we will print off a photo of it!!! Everyone have a wonderful day!! Mine is busy!! Both of my older kids have basketball practice.. Then the party... Then my daughter has a vollyball game tonight an hour away from home and it's snowing! Hahaha


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup she's right! That means the hormones are raging! Try to keep something in your stomach if you can... For me as long as I never went empty I was fine... Hope it passes shortly! Second tri is just around the corner!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Natelie..... U can take B6 for morning sickness is suppose to help Ive heard.... I never had morning sickness w my boys so sorry u r Ill!!! :hugs:

My LO turned 7 Thur had his party last nite so that's one more thing dine now to pack Move and get Preggo!!! :thumbup:


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!! Where is everyone?? How is everyone?? My little sister had her baby tonight and he is just precious!! Oh my I didn't even want to leave the hospital!!! Made me want a precious baby that much more!!! :):) cd 3 and I am basically not bleeding anymore! This b6 has made this period much lighter!! It is wonderful!! I hope you are all doing well!!!! Have a fantastic week!! Oh... I still haven't ordered any tests!! Hahahaha go me!! Lol probably in the next few days though!! Lol


----------



## natjenson

Hi Ashley :flower: 

Ok so I just realised you posted about b6 on last page....
I took the b6 for 7months..l.it is good....but it can lengthen you lp....which in your case is good bc do I remember right you have a short (ish) one?......

The recomended dose is 10 mg......lbut I took 50mg before o day and after o day I doubled the dose...I only did this to help raise progesterone for the tww....(good for implantation) 

I'm not saying at all you have to do it this way ....li would say take what you think is right for you ....l
Oh and a warning about b6 .....make sure you take b complex...level does to the b6 ....and do not take the b6 for long....it "can" cause "reversible" nerve damage....
....

Congratualtions on the birth of your lil nephew love....seeing new borns always makes me broodier too lol....

Good luck for this cycle love.l.im right behind you I'm...cd2 today ...:( ...boooo to the witch eh.....
Will be Mia again this week...have soooo much to do.:thumbup: 

Take care Ashley.:)
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! Man this thread needs everyone to come back from their hectic lives! Haha I'm guilty too! Was supposed to be moving but this past weekend was -40 with the windchill! No way Jose! But the floors got finished and the kitchen is done done! Yay! Hoping to go today and pick out a bunch of things, lights, carpet and vent covers!


----------



## Petzy

Hi all,

Sorry about all the AF's here grrr.... why wont she learn???

I am on CD8... starting OPK's tomorrow... that's about it!

Ashley happy bday to your baby! xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

This threads so quite, sorry about the AF's girls, hope theres a xmas/new year bfp. 

Got my scan next wednesday, although i can hear the heartbeat i'm still scared something will be wrong or go wrong by then, fingers crossed x


----------



## mommaplus05

Hi ladies..how r things? I am cd 5 here and super boring..ugghh..nuthin to interesting to report..been snowed In here for the past few days..we got 10 inches of snow and another twoninches possible this eve..blaaaaa I am ready for warm tropical weather..lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

I had a small amount of spotting last night im being scanned tomorrow morning, since last night ive had no spotting but im still scared x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh Natalie! Your scan is coming up and it will be perfect! I had lots of bouts of spotting up til about 13 or 14 weeks... It's usually just an irritated cervix! I do understand your worry, but try not to! Soon you'll have some nice pics of your bub!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohhh natalie try n not worry. Ur scan b here before u know it. Im excited that u finally get to see ur lo..


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!!! :):) hope all is well!!!! Cd5 here!! Not sure if I will o at the same time or later because of the vitamins!!
Nat- I am actually just taking a vitamin b complex 50..... Do you know anything about that???


----------



## mommaplus05

No. Clue about the b 6 ashley. Lol I just starging takin a fertility prenatal and that coq10..guess we will see!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

1 hour to go to my scan i am terrified will update asap x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Scan was good im back to 11 weeks 4 days but i knew that anyways, he/she was waving, i was crying because my mam didnt get to see i know she was there though, pic on my avatar if you want to see it bigger i will upload it xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Glad your scan went well! Must have been difficult not having your mum there... You said youre back to 11+4, what was it before? So what's your 'official' due date?! And yes please post the pic so we can zoom in! Congrats Natalie!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Its not that clear with it being emergency they only give the one photo but next week is my dating scan so hopefully will then get more pictures and i am due 28th june, i thought i was 12 weeks. I had my 6+3 scan on the 29th october and 11+4 on dec 11th it doesnt match up does it? x
 



Attached Files:







1466224_10202349274268913_176218572_n.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Nataliieexo

ignore me my 5+3 was 28th october and my 6+3 was 5th november so i am measuring bang on time x


----------



## Sis4Us

Great scan Glad Babe is doing well!!!

Was the scan Transvaginal or Abdominal?!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya and either way, that early it's normal to be off by up to a week, the 12 week mark is the most accurate for dating but it looks like you're right in track!! Cute wee pic! Glad you'll get some more soon at your 'real' scan! Yay!


----------



## Nataliieexo

It was abdominal she found it straight away even though she said it usually takes a while, she played me the heartbeat, they all knew about my mam because i had to mention the type of stress etc i have been through my gran was showing everyone photos of her, they are really nice, i wish i could have had no complications and went straight to my dating scan but i couldnt let it be oh and i have a water infection causing the pain and small bleed so i am on anti biotics for that. I am going to take my little sister to my scan next week i think she could really do with the lift shes been really down, its to be expected obviously but i thought maybe the scan might perk her up, i was to scared to take her today because i really was scared something was going to be wrong and i didnt want her to face more pain x


----------



## mommaplus05

Awww beautiful pic natalie..soo happy for u..srry bout the darnninfection. I hope it clears nicely for ya. Cd 7 here and o in bout 3-4 days. Ugghh boring.


----------



## crazy84

Cd 6 here!! Just ordered my ics!! :):) 
Natalie what a lovely photo of baby!!! 
As soon as I o I will blow this thread up!! Hahahahahaha


----------



## Petzy

Huge congrats Natalie... beautiful picture. Really happy for you :) xx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...:) 

So very busy again...:) 

Natalie...just wanted to say lovely pic love...and congratulations.:) 
Your almost in the second tri now Yaye :happydance: 
I've updated my siggi...so I hope you take no offence that I removed the sticky bean part about you...I think your well on your way safe and bound now :thumbup: ....
Nat..l.enjoy love ok...this is the part where symptoms will reduce and the bump will begin to grow and you will soon be feeling movement from bubba.:) ...soak it all up petal...:) 
I'm sorry your feeling down about your mom not being able to join you at the scan today :hugs: ...but she was there in spirit Hun.

Ashley Amanda...I'm only a couple of days behind you...:) ,....best of luck for the rest of the week/weekend with o...:thumbup: .....

Afm....cd4 ....VERRRRRRRY boring here lol.....I'm going crazy trying to arrange everything for Xmas ...hopefully I hope to be able to finish it all by teusday.fx....

Hope you are all well....:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Hey Nat!!!! :):) yay we will all be close together this cycle!!! :):) the af part and before o are always the most boring!!! I am going to go finish up my Christmas shopping tonight!! Whoop whoop! Excited to finally have everyone taken care of!!! :):)
Meg what cd are you?? 
Sis how about you??
Amanda.....are you using opks???? :):) I started peeing on my today!! 
Talia- how is moving going??!!
Barb- you doing ok???
Natalie I am so glad your scan went well!! Like Nat said...enjoy this part!!!
Oh girls my new nephew is so stinking precious!!!!!!!! He even gave my best friend baby fever!! Lol poor girl has her tubes tied and is regretting it now more than ever!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey!! Good to hear from you ladies! Everyone is just racing around before the holidays! I haven't even started anything to do with Christmas and it kind of gets me down :( 
As for moving, we moved almost all our boxes today and right now I'm laid out on the couch cuz my backs and hips are so sore


----------



## mommaplus05

Goood mornin my friends..cd 8 here cm is starting to increase..I am in my fertile period as I shld o on cd 10-11.. I have been dtd every other day and will dtd on cd 10 and 11 and prolly every other day afterward just in case..lol I have my brown pre o spotting yesterday so o is right around the corner..last month o spotted on cd 8 and o on cd 10 so I bet I on on cd 9-11 of this cycle. I plan to not test til 10dpo this round!! Good luck my friends.


----------



## mommaplus05

O and btw..I am not using opk's..really no point..got my cycles dwn..


----------



## OurLilFlu

Anyone hear from barb? Hope everything went well! Her surgery was on the 8th right?


----------



## natjenson

OurLilFlu said:


> Anyone hear from barb? Hope everything went well! Her surgery was on the 8th right?

Hi talia....just to let you know I spoke to barbs last night via email...:thumbup:

She is doing very well concidering...
Her op is tmr...:thumbup:
Will give her your regards in my email reply .:flower:

Hope you are well love...just seen you got 70 days or so left...wow it's going sooo fast.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh thanks Nat! I thought it was sooner! But yes please send her my wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok so I was thinkin..I am on cd 8..if I o on cd 10 that means cd 11 will b 1 dpo...and that means christmas day I will be 11 dpo and perfect time for testing!! Oooo how awsome wld it b to have a christmas morning bfp!!!(a girl can dream ehh?) Lol if I dnt o til cd 11 I will b 10 dpo on xmas morning and still a good time for bfp....so as long as I dnt o late then I plan on testing christmas morning!!')


----------



## mommaplus05

Morning my friends..cd 9 and o is approaching as it shld..woke up w beginning o pains and lots of watery cm..I will o tomorrow as predicted..lol anyone opking? Any possy? Hope everyone is well.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Woot! I hope you O on time so we can keep ya to your Xmas testing! I think that's worth the wait!! Perfect present!


----------



## crazy84

Good morning girls!!! Had a night out last night....hehe a little too much fun! Hahahaha but no kids for the night so it was worth it!! Anyway I woke up this morning and forgot to do an opk! So I will this afternoon!! I have been doing them 2times a day!! I am cd 8! Last cycle I got my first positive on cd 9!! So we shall see!! I plan to probably not wait to test! As we all no when it comes to poas I have no self control! Hahahaha but Amanda that is a neat idea and what a wonderful Christmas morning that would be!! 
Do you girls do the elf on the shelf?? Hahaha we do and my husband has helped this year and his ideas have been awesome!! Our little guy is shaving this morning!! 
Ok everyone have a fantastic day!! Maybe my b complex will help me from feeling like crap today!! Hahaha :):)


----------



## crazy84

Getting closer!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Petzy

Momma and Ashley.. Good luck with those OPKs! I got my positive super early - yesterday - so I am 1DPO tomorrow... that means I should only have about a 25 day cycle instead of my usual 28. It also means I am in the running for a Christmas BFP instead of new years lol. 

Whoop! fx ladies


----------



## crazy84

Woo hoo for the positive Meg!!! We will probably all be testing at the same time!! Well except me really cause I will test early!! ;)


----------



## Petzy

@Ashley lol... Since I am 1DPO tomorrow, my goal is to hold out until Xmas eve which would be 11DPO. I don't know if I can do it. AHHHH


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg meg!! U shld totally test xmas mornin w me!!


----------



## crazy84

Here is this afternoons test!! Whoop whoop!! And my cervix is definitely squishy and open......so probably by tomorrow!!! :):):) omg my pee is bright yellow!! Lol the vitamins!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh man!! In excited for all this Xmas testing! Bfps would be soo perfect!! And ps. What the heck is up with elf on a shelf. I've seen it here and there but what's it all about?! 
So yesterday it was a slow day at flu and my afternoon got cancelled so look what I made during my shift and while I treated myself to a pedicure!'! I'm so proud of it!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## crazy84

Talia that is awesome!!! Love love love it! :):) I am not so talented...but I bought Klaire one from a friend when she was a baby!!!
The elf on the shelf is just a little elf that watched the kids all day and flys back to the North Pole to report if they have been good or not! So every morning the kids wake up to find him in a different spot....just fun for the kiddos more or less!!
Well cd 9 here!! Yay just took an ov test so I need to go look at it! Come one dpo!! That's my favorite time of my cycle! Hahaha
Ok everyone have a fabulous day!!!!


----------



## crazy84

Hmmmm.....what do ya think????? Weird!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww that's cute! I've seen pics on FB of the strange locations of the elf and I was so confused!! Thanks for filling me in!! Where do you buy them?
Looks like your surge was yesterday? So 1dpo or pretty close to it today? I was never an opk'er but that's what it looks like to me. But wait that one isn't as dark as the control so is it a true pos? Maybe you geared up and it wanted to hold back that eggy for more cooking...


----------



## crazy84

We just have a little store here called alco....that's where we got our elf!! I imagine most stores carry them....or for sure online!!!! :)
I know I am confused by my opks!!! I did have cramps and stretchy cm yesterday....by night it was creamy....but cd8 is awful early!! So confused!!!


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies...just thought I'd chime in here....I'm off to bedski's in a mo...I'm sooo shattered.
Ashley...Them opks are not positive yet Hun...ok there's a slight chance you could have missed your surge but I am doubting it as you say it's soooo early yet,,,,I would defo keep opking...it's looks to me as you are going to get a over night surge bc your tests are darker AM....(but sometimes that can happen to the opks if you are using fmu) 
Try not to use fmu love ok...2nd/3rd will be best..l.bc we all have a natural spike in LH whilst we sleep...nout to do with ovulation just our body clearing out whilst we rest...
So keep an eye out for your surge yet to come Ashley :) :thumbup: 

Talia....ABSOLUTLY love your owl hat...dam I need you to set a business so I can buy your stuff lol...

And ladies...loving the elf on the shelf...that's a lovely idea....so gonna do t hat now lol...

Afm...cd7 here...don't know weather I am coming or going with all the running around I am doing latley...My back kills...I have pain in my tummy today too...gah!

Hope you are all well....take care :flower: 

Barbs update.....her op went well...she is resting up for now...I will give her all your love.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Cd 10 here! O is still in the works..today may b o day but ill know more tomorrow..gota see if my pain increases or I dry up and it decreases..guess we will see..hope everyone is well!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok I just realized today was sunday..haha so I am at cd 11..lol o paims r kickin in full gear now...I am definately oing..cm is a ton!! Cramps r horrid and sex drive is off the charts..haha dtd twice yesterday and once today already. Haha his poor sperm isnt havin much time to recoup..lol but tomorrow I shld b 1dpo so the countdown begins..lol


----------



## natjenson

Good luck Amanda.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Gooood mornin my friends..I am cd 12 and shld b 1 dpo..just soooo weird..my o pains this cycle were very minor..I hardly cramped at all and thats weird for me..I hope I didnt mess up o..I went sat eve to an xmas party and drank about a 6pk. Lol (ooopsie) that cant mess up o can it? So how r all u gals? Were u at in ur cycles? Nat, ashley, meg? Hows barb? Thinkin bout seein lots of chrostmas bfps this round!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

The theads so quiet, i wana see some testing lol wish you were al further into your cycles, i miss testing for some reason, my NT scan is on wednesday, my water infection seems to have cleared up. Got lots of cleaning up to do today, its my dads first day back at work since loosing my mam today so im sorta alone and trying to motivate myself into cleaning and not running upstairs to check on her, its so hard i seem to be feeling a lot worse about everything i miss her so much x


----------



## mommaplus05

Oo I hate seeinnu so upset natalie..expecially now..this is a time to b happy and enjoying ur pregnancy...its a shame this event had to take place..hang in there girl and soon u will b holding ur lil angel. I seem to have this feeling that u are going to have a girl...I hope my intuition is correct!! Trsting shldnt b far off. I say I shld b 1dpo but im not counting on that yet. I usually dry up rt after o but oddly I still have tons of cm today. And my sex drive is still high..didnt have my horrible o pains so im just hoping this isnt gona b an annovulatory cycle. Im just waitin it out. Over the nxt few days if I see my dryness return I will feel confident I oed just without pain..I have used to o on cd 14 so maybe my cycles r just now starting to return to the way they used to b. Idk. Lol guess time will tell ehh. And my nipples never hurt but they have been hurting for like 2-3 days now..o well. Lol guess im gona b forced to wait. Haha


----------



## crazy84

Hey hey hey girls!! It has been a busy weekend!! Every since my sister had her baby I have been going non stop! She lives an hour away so I feel like I haven't been home!! I am so ready for Christmas!! :):) every time ic think I am finished shopping my husband adds in one more thing he might like!! Hahaha got it ordered today! So I say again....I am finally done!! Hahaha still haven't had a positive opk yet....getting very close though!! Maybe that complex is stretching my cycle!! Which wouldn't be a bad thing!!!! :)


----------



## crazy84

Me and my tiny nephew


----------



## crazy84

Fmu and smu... Bottom is even darker now that it is drying!!! Positive??????
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crazy84

And dry!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommaplus05

That bottom one really does look possy!! And I am startin to think I am indeed 1 dpo..since this mornin I have started dryin up. Cervix is changin as well..so I oed on cd 11 this cycle (was 10 last cycle and 11 cycle before that) so heres to 1 dpo and in glad to b back in the tww. I dtd sooooo much this cycle soni hope im in!!


----------



## crazy84

Woo hoo for the tww!!!!! I am so ready to get there!! Hahaha let the testing madness begin!! (For me anyway ;) ) lol
I am cd 11 today!! Do you release the egg when you get the cramps usually??? Or after??


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> And dry!!!!!!!

Hayyyyy.:) .....that ertainly a positive opk there Hun. :happydance:

So Wednesday is 1 dpo...:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Hope the tww treats you kindly love....and we all know you ain't gunna wait but by Xmas morning you should have your answer :wohoo: 
Good luck my dear I really hope you get your bfp.:hugs:
You too Amanda....:hugs:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Woo hoo for the tww!!!!! I am so ready to get there!! Hahaha let the testing madness begin!! (For me anyway ;) ) lol
> I am cd 11 today!! Do you release the egg when you get the cramps usually??? Or after??

After! :). :thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi natal.wow how time flies....your scan pic is lovely.:) 
I'm sorry your still missing your mom...that's totally normal Hun ok.
It's going to take a while to get used to her not being around you in person but she is certainly with you in your heart....

An idea for you....
My best friend died when we was 18 of a brain tumour ...:( 
Every year at Xmas I put a special thing on the tree in remembers nice of her,lol.she loves seals...so I have a pair of seals on the tree- takes pride of place ever year ...
Maybe you could do something like that for your dear mom.
You take good care nat ok...thinking of you Hun.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> And dry!!!!!!!
> 
> Hayyyyy.:) .....that ertainly a positive opk there Hun. :happydance:
> 
> So Wednesday is 1 dpo...:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Hope the tww treats you kindly love....and we all know you ain't gunna wait but by Xmas morning you should have your answer :wohoo:
> Good luck my dear I really hope you get your bfp.:hugs:
> You too Amanda....:hugs:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Hi Nat!!!!!!!! How are you?? Where are you in your cycle now?? Yes I could say I would wait, but I know myself well enough that it wouldn't happen!! Haha yay for Wednesday being 1 dpo!!! Eek!! This cycle has seemed long to me for so e reason!! Time has dragged for sure!!
Didn't you have dr. Appointments?? How did they go? How is your health?


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> And dry!!!!!!!
> 
> Hayyyyy.:) .....that ertainly a positive opk there Hun. :happydance:
> 
> So Wednesday is 1 dpo...:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Hope the tww treats you kindly love....and we all know you ain't gunna wait but by Xmas morning you should have your answer :wohoo:
> Good luck my dear I really hope you get your bfp.:hugs:
> You too Amanda....:hugs:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Nat!!!!!!!! How are you?? Where are you in your cycle now?? Yes I could say I would wait, but I know myself well enough that it wouldn't happen!! Haha yay for Wednesday being 1 dpo!!! Eek!! This cycle has seemed long to me for so e reason!! Time has dragged for sure!!
> Didn't you have dr. Appointments?? How did they go? How is your health?Click to expand...

Hiya Ashley.:thumbup:

I'm good yeah...so run off my feet latley tho...I can barely find time a scratch my @ss....lol...taking an hour out to have myself a merry ole British cuppa tea right now.:thumbup:
I am cd9 now..."think" I may be gearing up...got the Ewcm Today
And uterus/tubes are a little sore...

Health tho is not so good...:( ....I am powering through right now really...I can't wait for 2014 so I can finally get some answers.
Didn't get to the doctors I the end bc I thought it would be better to talk to the actual specialist scene as THEY know what they are talking about.
Waiting for my MRI apt anyday now really...it will defo be I. The next 3 weeks bc I have my follow up apt already sent to me for the 27th of January.
I went online to research what they are looking at and it "kind" of put my mind at ease.for now anyways lol...

Know what you mean by cycle dragging on and on...same here...I wish a whole cycle lasted for a week only...lol...wouldn't that be great....af- o- then bfp all in one week.eh....one can dream I suppose.lol

Ash...defo the b vitamins extending your cycle...that's what they do..also good for producing extra progesterone during the tww.:thumbu: good luck 
My dear,:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> natjenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> And dry!!!!!!!
> 
> Hayyyyy.:) .....that ertainly a positive opk there Hun. :happydance:
> 
> So Wednesday is 1 dpo...:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Hope the tww treats you kindly love....and we all know you ain't gunna wait but by Xmas morning you should have your answer :wohoo:
> Good luck my dear I really hope you get your bfp.:hugs:
> You too Amanda....:hugs:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Nat!!!!!!!! How are you?? Where are you in your cycle now?? Yes I could say I would wait, but I know myself well enough that it wouldn't happen!! Haha yay for Wednesday being 1 dpo!!! Eek!! This cycle has seemed long to me for so e reason!! Time has dragged for sure!!
> Didn't you have dr. Appointments?? How did they go? How is your health?Click to expand...

Hiya Ashley.:thumbup:

I'm good yeah...so run off my feet latley tho...I can barely find time a scratch my @ss....lol...taking an hour out to have myself a merry ole British cuppa tea right now.:thumbup:
I am cd9 now..."think" I may be gearing up...got the Ewcm Today
And uterus/tubes are a little sore...

Health tho is not so good...:( ....I am powering through right now really...I can't wait for 2014 so I can finally get some answers.
Didn't get to the doctors I the end bc I thought it would be better to talk to the actual specialist scene as THEY know what they are talking about.
Waiting for my MRI apt anyday now really...it will defo be I. The next 3 weeks bc I have my follow up apt already sent to me for the 27th of January.
I went online to research what they are looking at and it "kind" of put my mind at ease.for now anyways lol...

Know what you mean by cycle dragging on and on...same here...I wish a whole cycle lasted for a week only...lol...wouldn't that be great....af- o- then bfp all in one week.eh....one can dream I suppose.lol

Ash...defo the b vitamins extending your cycle...that's what they do..also good for producing extra progesterone during the tww.:thumbu: good luck 
My dear,:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Oooops double post lol


----------



## crazy84

I am really sorry about the worries of your health!! :/ I hope the specialists can get it all under control!! And I am glad what you researched put your mind to ease....(when I research I generally get the opposite effect! Hahaha) yay for cd 9!! Just means you are that much closer to o!!! Yay!!!! Wouldn't it be something if we all got Christmas BFPs?! 
I read about progesterone and I had a lot of symptoms of maybe having it!! So I really hope the b complex does the trick!! My cm is outta control this cycle!! Sorry tmi....but it is seriously the most fertile I have ever seen it!! I even had to google to make sure it wasn't left overs from hubby and I bedding lastnight!! My daughter has a Christmas program tonight..and we will be home a little late so I hope I feel like DTD when I get home!! :/:/ at least we got it done last night though!! :)


----------



## Petzy

Hey!

Wishing everyone lots of baby dust as you wait out the dreaded 2WW!! 

I am 4DPO... testing Xmas eve in exactly one week! ( I will be 11DPO); so we will see!

FX for everyone...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sorry you're not feeling well Nat! Thanks for checking in meg! Can't wait for these Christmas tests! 
Booked the moving truck this morning!! Eep!


----------



## crazy84

Hey Meg!!!! Whoop whoop for 4 dpo
Nat- I love your pic!!!!! 
Amanda- hope this tww goes fast for us!!
Talia,Natalie,sis- hi!!!!!! Hope all is well!! :):)
Well negative opks today!!!!! Whoop whoop whoop!! Hahaha tomorrow is 1 dpo!! We got more bding in during this cycle than any others!!!!!
Come on Christmas bfps!!!!!! Or bfps before Christmas to those of us (me) who refuse to wisen up and wait to test! Hahahaha


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks girls i know it sucks not being able to properly enjoy my pregnancy.

Nat im making her a bauble sometime this week. I actually had a reading it was all about my mam it was great i was so shocked at how spot on it was shes not in pain now and she didnt want to leave us and my great grandma is looking after my baby girl!? Yeah he sees a girl for me he asked me straight away if i was pregnant and said girl straight away. Will be very interesting he is right but i am really thinking girl aswell i feel the reading may help me alot :) i'll post a bit more about it when im on the laptop if anyone is interested in what was said x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice! What a wonderful reading! Love to hear more about it! I think it was probably really helpful for you! And I've also been thinking girl from the beginning!


----------



## Petzy

I have been thinking girl too LOL too funny..

I read about this blood test, its called the Panorama blood test and not everyone offers it but it tells you the sex as early as 9 weeks - along with other DNA information about the baby. Its a prenatal screening - looks interesting.

https://www.panoramatest.com/patients_faqs

I think you can get it here....


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I think in the UK it's called maternity21 or something, a few girls got it done on other threads and it can tell the gender! I think that's crazy! So interesting what they can do now


----------



## crazy84

1dpo today!!! Whoop whoop!!!! Here is my first test.......bahahahahahaha jk jk jk I actually think I will wait until Christmas Eve because I will only be 7dpo!!! Of course I will test my new tests before that just too make sure there are no Evaps! Haha but no crazy shit like usual! Haha


----------



## Nataliieexo

Here is todays scan i was put forward 2 days so my official due date is 26th june and i am 12 weeks 6 days today <3 20 week scan is 4 days before my birthday 5th feb soooo hope i can find out the sex then :D xx
 



Attached Files:







1470194_10202397385191656_403129632_n.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4









1524842_10202397382791596_1049317643_n.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crazy84

That is a lovely scan!!!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!


----------



## Petzy

Huge congrats.. lovely pics Natalie, that is beautiful


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww what nice pics! Wow time will fly the week of your 20 week scan is when I hope to work til! Eeekkk! Seems so close when I read that!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you i'm so in love, my NT measurement was 1.4mm so got to wait up to two weeks for a letter or a few days for a phone call they phone you if it is high and you get a letter if its low risk xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg natalie! Beautiful!! Still looking like a lil girl to me!! Sooo excited for u! I am 2-3 dpo today..not to much to report..rather boring..was soooo glad I didnt have my usual horrible pains this month bit at same time it still makes me worry that I didnt actually o ya know...maybe my new vitamins r helping? So maybe my pain b getting better? Idk..fingers crossed this cycle..I wld love to see one of us get that christmas bfp!!! Fx fx fx fx fx fx!!! I havent turned yet..lol usually after o I turn into a b***h..but im actually holding strong so far..not feelin all pissy and am still nice to the dh. Haha hopefully different is a good sign and I get a bfp!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Natalie I'm sure you will be low risk, your NT number was good, bigger than 6mm is a marker... Otherwise as long as you're a good age, no family history etc should be just fine! My lowest(worst) ratio was for downs I think and it was 1:10500 or something! Rejoice and keep falling in love!


----------



## mommaplus05

Good mornin ladies..not much to report here..3-4 dpo and booorring! Lol hope u all have a great day! Im gona spend the day wrapping presents!


----------



## crazy84

Hey hey!! How is everyone?! Feeling pretty good here!! Just rocking in my chair, drinking coffee, and thinking of all the stuff I need to get done!! :):) everyone have a great day!!


----------



## Sis4Us

My guess is Girl too!!!!

Don't be surprise if she carries a lot of your Mams Qualities my LO carries his GGPs qualities who passed right before we found out we where PG!!! :)


----------



## Petzy

6DPO ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## crazy84

Meg you are closer than me!! Lucky!! Hahahaha the tww is dragging!!! This whole cycle has for me!!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah this tww is dragging!! I wanna see some tests!


----------



## crazy84

I know me too Talia!!!!!! Hahahaha if my 10miu tests were in I guarantee you I would already be all over it!!! Hahahahahaha but they won't arrive until either Christmas Eve or the day after Christmas! :/ lol


----------



## Petzy

You will see mine on Xmas eve unless its a BFN lol in which case GLUG GLUG :wine:


----------



## crazy84

Yay I can't wait Meg!!!! I feel like drinking like that tonight!! Hahaha but I won't! This day has just been crap!!! I am all emotional again this month!! Wth?! Lol fingers crossed for all of us!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Lol im gona try n test christmas day..but that dnt mean ill have the tests..hopefully I have them. Lol so far not much .cervix seems closed mood is still good oddly..I am extremly bloated a nd no clue y this early in my cycle..u usually dnt bloat til a few days before af..who knows!! Im pretty relaxed this round..guess we see wat happens..hoping to see some tests soon..meg?? When r u testing?


----------



## crazy84

Good morning ladies!!! Test testing time!!!! Whoop whoop! I just couldn't take the silence anymore!! I may have gotten a good batch of tests finally! I see something in the b&w.....but I think it is just how the tweak made it show!! Please tell e y'all don't see anything on this darn test!!!! It should be stark white!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## crazy84

Well shoot girls.....once I broke the seal yesterday and tested my tests it was over for me!!! Hahahaha plus this thread is just too darn quiet and that makes me sad!! So I would rather have y'all tell me how rediculous I am for testing...then to have no one say anything at all!!! ;)
Dun dun duuuuuuuunnnnnnnn!! Today's test!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommaplus05

Bahahaha...ashley u crack me up!!! Lol how awsome u have started the testing!! Yay..I get to see tests everyday while I wait to test!!! How many dpo r u now?


----------



## mommaplus05

O btw..I am 6dpo!


----------



## crazy84

Oh Amanda.....I am only 4/5dpo :blush: I really just tested yesterday to see if my tests had Evaps...but then I woke up this morning and thought...oh hell why not! Lol I have the supply....might as well!! :happydance: so anyway I really should wait until Christmas Eve....but I already started so that is down the drain!!
Yay for 6dpo....any symptoms????


----------



## mommaplus05

No symptoms at all!!! None!! Im not even my normal bitchy self! Haha weird weird...so far I have no tests at all and the dh is off til the 26th so I dnt know if I can get tests til then..lol so I may b like 11 dpo before I can pee on one..:( booooooo..lol if I cld sneak away I know I wld totally b peein by now!


----------



## crazy84

I guess I will just have to pee for the both of us!! Hahahaha the no symptoms could be your best symptom!! :):)


----------



## crazy84

Hey my darlings!! Just my morning test!! Hahahaha 5/6dpo!! I sure miss hearing from everyone!! :):)
Amanda have you snuck to town yet???? :):)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nataliieexo

How is everyone i'm not to bad, not looking forward to christmas,cant believe its 3 days til its here soooo not in the spirit. 

Almost second tri for me and i have my first baby clothes all neutral of course, im so wishing these weeks away x


----------



## mommaplus05

No ashley havent made it to town!! Boooo..lol dnt seem like im gona before xmas!! I am 7 dpo now!!! Wheewww wee


----------



## mommaplus05

Im suprised ur not peein twice daily ashley!! Were r u?? Lol


----------



## crazy84

Hey Natalie!!! How are you??? I hope you make it through the holidays ok!!
Nat- how are you?? Where are you??
Meg- eeeekekee almost test time!!
Talia- how are you? All moved in?? 
Sis- where are you in your cycle??

Amanda- I am surprised I am not testing all day everyday! Bahaha ok ok I did test tonight!! Hahahahahaha but the darn test was full of indents! Boooooo ok I have to share a little tmi with y'all....maybe you can shed some light.... When I check my cervix....like from the cervix I get the weirdest cm.....it is whitish clear and stretchy...but not quite like ewcm!! I even took an opk just in case and no where near positive!! It is different! Never had this in the past 10 cycles!!! Could this be the bcomplex???? Could this be a good sign?? Geez only time will tell!!!
Anyway....I will wake you with a test tomorrow!!! Hahahaha whoop whoop


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm supposedly 13 DPO today got a BFN this Am!!!! :(

Busy busy w the move updating and Xmas!!!

Will be doing a medicated cycle w IUI if I don't get a BFP for Xmas!!!


----------



## Petzy

Ashley - good luck with those tests! lets see some double lines hehe. You still super early so enjoy the testing until hopefully that BFP comes!

Testing day for me tomorrow yep... not feeling optimistic for some reason, just feel it in my gut. I will be 11DPO and we will see what the morning brings.....

Its been tempting to test but I made a pact!

FX for everyone - we need one xmas BFP at least!

Natalie, second tri wow that's exciting.. great news :D Hope you are doing ok, you are on a long journey of healing but I hope you spend the holidays surrounded by loved ones and sharing special memories of your mum xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey everyone! I agree lets see at least one Xmas bfp!! AFM, we got moved on Saturday, in our lovely -20s, almost everyone cancelled on us but thankfully some family friends stepped up and gave us a hand! Still have tons to do but we have a bed, couch and tv set up just unpacking boxes!


----------



## crazy84

Good mornin good morning girls!! Here is my 6/7dpo......I would love someone too tweak!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## crazy84

Sis- sorry about the bfn! There is still time!! Come on Christmas bfp!!!
Meg- I can't wait for your test!!! :):) good vibes!! 
Talia- wow girl you are like a super hero! No way would you find my pregnant booty working in that weather!! Haha you go girl!!! Glad you are all moved in!!!!!
Nat- where art thou???!!
Amanda- good morning!!! Hope your day is wonderful!!
All of you ladies have a fabulous day!!!


----------



## crazy84

Here is my attempt at a tweak!! I feel like I see something!! But I think I have the batch that people are complaining about! Hmmmmm we shall see
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Petzy

Here you go ladies. 

Officially terrified. Can't move !!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## OurLilFlu

OH MY GOD!!! What a merry Christmas Eve day! Look at that line!!! Oh my it's just perfect, terrifying but perfect! Wow meg I'm just overjoyed!!


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Talia. It's exciting and terrifying all at once. 

My clinic is shut down till jan 2nd so I am on my own. No idea what to do


----------



## OurLilFlu

Eeek I don't even know what to say!! But congrats!! And no symptoms? You really weren't feeling optimistic, so crazy! My bub is kicking like crazy right now, excited in there too!! Congrats a million times!


----------



## Petzy

No symptoms nope. But that could be the progesterone. Let's hope it does the trick this time


----------



## crazy84

I knew it!!! Whoop whoop!!! Yay Meg!!!!!! I am so excited & happy for you!!!!! I just had super good vibes for you!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Just take it easy and enjoy your holidays!! That is an excruciating wait though! You could go to a Medicenter to get bloods maybe... But you probably don't wanna wait in a clinic with all the christmas celebrating going on! Test every few days if you want but I really thing the progesterone will do the trick!


----------



## Petzy

I hope so. I will definitely keep testing for progression but man I wish I could do my hcg... I could go to a walk in I guess and get a requisition. But I would have to do that twice wouldn't I? And they won't be same day results like with my clinic I doubt.


----------



## Petzy

How am I supposed to avoid the drinking questions at three parties over the next three days? Fack lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

Antibiotics are always a good excuse! Try to fake it, I'm a big Caesar fan so those are easy to pull off non-alchy. And truth be told, a glass or so wouldn't be the end of the world, again most people don't know they're preggo this early on... Cuz really you probably be expecting your period Boxing Day or something?


----------



## Petzy

Yeah Boxing Day would be AF I think. But since I'm not stopping progesterone no idea lol. 

I used the antibiotics excuse when I was pg at thanksgiving LOL. I am thinking migraine!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Omg meg im so excited for you i knew there would be a xmas bfp :D this just brightened up my day, i hope and pray for a happy and healthy 9 months for you xx


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Natalie. Means a lot to me. I'm hoping too. Everything crossed !

I'm at pharmacy now refilling my progesterone. My clinic is closed and I realized That I don't have enough! So they were nice enough to refill it without the clinics sign off because I said I am pg.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh that's really nice of them! I wouldn't imagine them turning away a pregnant lady though but still very considerate! Yay! I just finished my Christmas shopping lol and gonna have a quick rest on the couch before I get wrapping!


----------



## Petzy

lol down to the wire with your shopping Talia lol.... I'm done and wrapped too! Just snuggled up on the couch watching movies right now


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha it's been the only time to do it! I'm just pooped right now! Have to set up a few things around the house and find the box of clothes that has my Xmas outfits!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have loads of wrapping to do i dont wana i am bathed and have my onesie on jus need to wrap the prezzies, get in bed and watch the soaps and thr grinch and junk food for me and bambino.

I have thrush too diagnosed this morning so i am on pesaries and cream for a week it was a urine infection two weeks ago lol so not in the mood for xmas to be honest but i'm trying my best, keep thinking about my mam i'm crying all the time i feel like im finding it harder as time goes on. I dont think im depressed because i'm ok alot and im happiest when talking about baby and buying for him/her and thinking about when he/shes here i cant wait but i cant help crying alot maybe hormones dont help x


----------



## Petzy

12dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yey meg progression there, merry christmas everyone :) x


----------



## Petzy

Thanks! 

Merry Christmas ladies xo


----------



## OurLilFlu

Super progression!! And really great lines for 11 and 12 dpo!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Merry Christmas to you all ladies! Hope we see some more bfps in the coming days, if not, in the new year! Enjoy the day with your families!


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg!!! Meg that is sooooo awsome!! What a christmas gift!! Sooo happy for u!! Merry christmas my friend.. I am 9-10 dpo...lol havent tested cuz I dnt have any..haha will buy some soon as I get away from hubby. Lol ashley? Nat? Any more testers???


----------



## mommaplus05

O and having minor cramps this morning. Woke up super early w the kidd..like didmt go to sleep til 1 and then they woke me up at 4am!! Lol but I woke up n drank my coffee then got sick twice!! Not sure if its a good sign or my darn reflux actin up from just lack of sleep and coffee to early.


----------



## mommaplus05

So u havin any symptoms meg?


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Meg!!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

We need some more tests and xmas bfp im feeling positive there will be more than on bfp by the end of this year x


----------



## crazy84

Merry Christmas!!!! Oh my I was up past 1am preparing an amazing Christmas for my kids.... Then they woke me up at 4:45 am!!! What a wonderful busy day!! I am exhausted!! I will take a test either tonight or in the morning!! :) I am about 8dpo!! Hoping everyone has had a fabulous day!
Meg- ur tests look amazing!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm out hope everyone had a Great Christmas!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Did u all have a good day yesterday i had a alright one considering, i got a loveheart snow globe made with a picture of my mam in for my nans, grans and my house and at my grans for xmas dinner we placed her picture on the dinner table it was nice.

Second tri today doesnt make me feel much relaxed though lol

We need some more tests im having withdrawels haha x


----------



## mommaplus05

Ashley weres ur test!! I am officially 10-11 dpo!!


----------



## crazy84

It is a stinky bfn!!!! :(:( starting to feel typical pre af symptoms! 9dpo.....af due the 30th
Amanda have you tested?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommaplus05

Ur only 9dpo love!!! Plenty of time!! Nope havent tested. Lol the dh dnt go bk to wrk til monday!! Im nauseaus as crazy!! Threw up yesterday. Havent yet today but feel like I cld! Lots of creamy white cm and mild cramps. Mood is ok. But bad acid issues..yuukkk


----------



## mommaplus05

I also feel like I see sumthin on ur frer


----------



## crazy84

Amanda those are all awesome signs I would say!!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ashley u gona test in am? Anyone heard from nat? Meg how u holdin gal? U gona test again in am?


----------



## crazy84

Where the heck is Nat??? Yes I will keep testing..but I am not positive!


----------



## mommaplus05

Good mornin my friends...


----------



## crazy84

Good morning Amanda!!!!! :):) well I tested and it was negative....so I feel pretty certain I am out! Boooooooooo let me go take a pic of it for you


----------



## mommaplus05

Yes ashley..snap a pic..and u r how many dpo now?


----------



## mommaplus05

I am 11-12 dpo and af due on the 30th-31st at the latest!


----------



## crazy84

Amanda I am so proud of you!!! I could not have not tested!!!!!!
Ok here is my stinky bfn! Grrrrrrr
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Petzy

For your viewing pleasure progression lol....

My clinic doesn't open for 6 days it's going to be a long wait.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## crazy84

Oh wow Meg!!! Those are amazing!!!! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Beautiful progression meg!! Wow soooo happy for u!!! Ashley I am at walmart now buying tests and wilp test tomorrow w fmu. At 12 dpo!! So I know if it bfn then it defo bfn!! Can not believe I made it this long without testing!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Wat a crappy bfn ashley. But u r still super super early!! Lol lets see wat the upcoming dats bring for ya! Fx big time..im sooo nervous to test in am..soo afraid to see bfn..


----------



## Sis4Us

Great lines Meg!!!


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Wat a crappy bfn ashley. But u r still super super early!! Lol lets see wat the upcoming dats bring for ya! Fx big time..im sooo nervous to test in am..soo afraid to see bfn..

I really thought we nailed it this cycle! I was so sure and so positive! Ugh....but I am pretty sure I am out! I just know my body! I was so hoping to see a line this morning!!! But I really can tell af is on the way! Geez..... I am not even sure what to try next!
I really kinda need you to test right away!! Hahahaha I have a good feeling!!!! Test test test!!!!! :)


----------



## Petzy

Fx for a NY bfp ladies xoxo


----------



## crazy84

Well I just ordered my new opks and pregnancy tests.....I spent $70 on them all!! Hahahaha so I am sure this next cycle will be full of crazy testing as usual!!! :) I got the advanced digital opks again!! And some normal ones also!! I ordered wondfo tests and some 10 miu tests!! :):) anyway I am thinking one more cycle of testing and trying.....after that if it happens it happens....hopefully it won't come to that though!!!


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies I'm here I'm here :) 

So pleased for meg :happydance: 

My iPad charger broke over Xmas and it's only till today I managed to get a new one.:) 

No clue what dpo I am yet lol...no af or pg symptoms which is strange for me...lol

Sis soo soo sorry about af arriving...what's the plan this cycle...did you say...it's meds and iui again?:) 

Ashley so you feel you are out...perhaps you may get a late bfp.:) 

Amanda....what's your cycle going like?...anything strange happening symtom wise?

Well ladies .i feel totally pants right now so I am going to take full advantage of being able to rest up on the sofa and maybe catch a film or somthing...back tmr with cycle update.:) 

Good luck ladies...:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Goood to see u nat!! Soooo hopin u get that bfp girl!!! As for me I am testing in about an hr. Lol on my way home from town now!! Dnt think im gona wait for fmu since I am in the evening of 11dpo
.it shld show if I am cuz I bought frer .not feeling hopeful though. Soooo afraid to see bfn and I think im gona..cant wait to see were u r in ur cycle nat!! U gona b ready for bfp soon!


----------



## natjenson

Aweeee good luck Amanda...pee pee peeeeeeee.lol...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Holy shit!! Omg flippin god!!!
 



Attached Files:







20131227_150956.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mommaplus05

I cant believe I got my bfp!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg. Im shaking sooo bad..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131227_152406.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommaplus05

Im assuming these mild cramps r normal?? Kinda like super mild af that goes all across lower tummy? Im gona retest on sunday..


----------



## natjenson

OMG Amanda ...that's great...Yaye :happydance: 
:wohoo:

Are yo
U testing again tmr to see if there's any progression?....that's a lovely test...no TWEEKING that baby teehee...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## crazy84

Omg omg omg!!!!! I had such a good feeling!!! Yay!!!! Whoop whoop!!!! Eeeeeeeek I am flipping out for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazy84

What was that pill that you took this cycle????


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> What was that pill that you took this cycle????

:rofl: I love that ....Ashley you are soo sweet .:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Nat are you going to test soon????? Ugh yes I am positive that I am out this cycle. Boooooooooo


----------



## natjenson

Yes I am testing on New Year's Eve.:thumbup: ...and New Years morning...just incase ff put me a day for as I suspect.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Woohoo!!!!!! Can't wait to see another BFP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Onky thing different this cycle was I took that coq10!! Suppose to b good for fertility and I started on a fertikity prenatal blend. Sooo weird cuz remember this past cycle I did not feel o??? Cld I have gottem preg last cycle? Posible? Cuz af came a day late but I stopped testing at 12dpo..???


----------



## natjenson

Q10 is for egg health ladies...it's a really good anti oxidant and it oxidises the blood flow to the overlies so it produces better egg quality :thumbup: 
What strength did you tke love?

Fertilaid is that what it's was Amanda?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

That may b it nat! And I took the recommended dose..dont remember it off hand..I wld just go check but im not at home right now..lol ill look when I get home..but I took the coq10 gummies. Lol thats all I didnt different though.


----------



## mommaplus05

Im still in shock


----------



## mommaplus05

So I took that pic within one min of peein..here is the test after about 8min..
 



Attached Files:







20131227_170442.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommaplus05

Is that good for 11dpo?


----------



## crazy84

That test is awesome!!! Perfect for 11dpo!!!! Looks amazing!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I knew there would be another, bfp before new year i think theres still time for another 2 lol congrats amanda :D exciting x


----------



## mommaplus05

Thanks everyone..im still in disbelief..


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh my goodness! Another bfp!! Congrats! Has a funny feeling there would be more!! That test is crazy dark for 11 dpo!! 

Hope everyone had a good Christmas! I sure did! I'm now a fiancé!! Haven't announced on FB yet but family knows! Eee! Big year!


----------



## natjenson

Awe big congratulations talia.:happydance: 

Amanda your test looks perfect love...

I test on New Year's Eve...me next pleeeeeease lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Amanda - wow!!! so happy for you !!That's a great line for 11dpo!! Eeek!! This Is awesome !!! How do you feel?

Talia - huge congrats!!!! An engaged woman! That's so exciting I'm so happy for you. You have to share the story with us if it's not too personal for you hehe xo

Weeee!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Mornin ladies..here is my test from last night(top) and this mornin w fmu(bottom) onlyaonlyafew hrs between tests so not a lot of difference..im gona go get a digi todayfor tomorrow fmu!! Meg, im feelinn ok..crampy, constipated and have thrown up everyday since christmas! Lol but I will take it .how bout u??
 



Attached Files:







20131228_081804.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommaplus05

Well it flopped..lol left is yesterdays and right is this mornin..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Nat ashley I am still rootin for ya!!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> Awe big congratulations talia.:happydance:
> 
> Amanda your test looks perfect love...
> 
> I test on New Year's Eve...me next pleeeeeease lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Yes!!!! Come on Nat!!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Mornin ladies..here is my test from last night(top) and this mornin w fmu(bottom) onlyaonlyafew hrs between tests so not a lot of difference..im gona go get a digi todayfor tomorrow fmu!! Meg, im feelinn ok..crampy, constipated and have thrown up everyday since christmas! Lol but I will take it .how bout u??

Great lines! I didn't test today. I only have one FRER and I can't get any stronger than yesterday's line so not sure if and when I should use it..

Oh no puking already!? Yikes!! Lol. Hopefully it's short lived. I'm fine for the most part. A teensy bit of queasy/crampy and low back pain. That's about it so far.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Im so excited for you girls.

Ohs mum and brother are buying me a gender scan so in about 2 weeks i could know if its pink or blue :D x


----------



## mommaplus05

How exciting natalie!! I still say girl!


----------



## mommaplus05

Wld it b weird to say I think I am carrying a girl already! Haha..I had bad brkouts and ms w my daughter just like now!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Man your symptoms sound early! I'm curious to see the digital! What if you did catch that bean late last cycle?! Never know! 
Ill update you guys with the proposal story a little later once I write it all out lol


----------



## Petzy

Ok here's my final progression with my last test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## natjenson

Lovely lines Amanda.:thumbup:

Awe nat....can't wait to hear if it's a girl or boy...I'm on team pink! :) 

Talia...I bet he proposed in a nice way :) 

Meg that progression is through the roof :happydance: 

Yes yes!....defo gotta be me next eh lol......bumpalishus ladies....let me join yeah lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Omg lovely lines on all the tests!!! Woo hoo so exciting!!!!!! I am so excited for you ladies!!!!
Talia congrats!!!!!!!!!! 
I am out girls! No af yet....but the usual spotting today! It's ok....guns blazing this next cycle!!!! I have to stay positive for this next cycle! God has a plan!!


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Im so excited for you girls.
> 
> Ohs mum and brother are buying me a gender scan so in about 2 weeks i could know if its pink or blue :D x

That's awesome Natalie! I say girl too hehehe xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Srry bout af ashley!! I was soooo rootin this cycle for ya!! Nat! I cant wait for u to pee!! Do it already!!and meg!! Omg!!! That progressu on is sureal!! Todays is sooooo super crazy dark! Wow woman! Lol r u crampin? I am..lots a lil sharp pains n such..and yes!! I have never have ms soo early but it sux! Im soooo super sick today..smells and coffee and everything making me wana ralph! But im takin it as a good sign and breathin through it..lol


----------



## Petzy

Just really mild cramping, and only a small amount! Mostly low back right now


----------



## mommaplus05

Good mornin ladies..hope everyone is well...meg? How u feeling gal? Nat? Have u peed yet?? Soooo cant wait!! Ashley has af stayed away?


----------



## crazy84

No, I wish!!! Pretty sure by the end of the day I can count this as cd 1! :( it is ok though!! :):) 
I am super happy for y'all, so that makes it easier!!!! :):)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Morning! Alrighty! Here we go... So a bit of background on a little story from when we were dating long distance ( me in Edmonton, Kurtis in Kelowna)... We had this inside joke between us that had to do with the lion king and I remember my cousins having simba and nala stuffed animals that had magnets in their noses so they would 'kiss' and I found a set on ebay... I shipped the simba to Kurtis in Kelowna in an orange box that i had painted to look like an animal crate and filled it with some green Easter basked grass stuff and I kept the Nala. On one of my trips, I surprised him by arriving a day early, leaving only the Nala on his doorstep and hiding around the side of the house...surprise! Fast-forward to now, the simba and Nala will be on display in our lion king nursery! Anyways, now onto the proposal! 

So Christmas morning we were on our way over to Kurtis's parents to open gifts and have a nice breakfast... Just as we were leaving, Kurtis is texting his mom incessantly and starts tearing up, blames it on the city and colour song and I think nothing of it and bug him about him 'being hormonal and pregnant' ( not the first time he's gotten teary over nothing lol) anyways he's driving and keeps catching himself speeding on the highway, going about 130km/hr when usually and esp lately he's been a pretty careful driver. We joke about it saying he's excited to open presents etc.
Get to his parents, all is well and Kurtis tells me to go change into my pyjamas, I hadn't worn them because we were planning to go to the store to grab a card but I wanted to open presents in my pyjamas lol! 
Anyways, we open presents, patti gives cam his gift first, it's a flash for his camera and says 'see you needed to open it first so you can take pictures of everyone on Christmas morning' 
Open everyones gifts and there's one gift, kind of plainly wrapped still sitting under the tree, can't even see a tag... Someone asks about it and Kurtis says 'I know we said we weren't getting anything for each other but I had to...' Immediately, I get mad and say 'kurtis! I was so proud of myself yesterday when I went shopping I didn't even get something small for you!! I stuck to it!! Not fair!' 
So I reluctantly open the gift and see that it's the painted box that I had shipped the simba in, it felt empty except for the Easter grass so I was glad in the end that he hadnt actually gotten me anything just did something cute and sentimental. Nonetheless I open it and check the grass and ask if there's anything in it and that's when I see Kurtis come around the corner with a little white box. Immediately bawling, he gets down on one knee and all I say is 'kurtis! You can't do this right now, it's not fair, you're gonna make me cry all day!' In my head I realize what a terrible reaction that must sound like so I tell myself to shut up! He of course takes a second and then asks me to marry him. I say of course! and we soggily hug and laugh and cry for a few minutes as Cam is taking pictures at random... So sweet. Finally I can see enough to take a look at the rings and its his Nana's engagement and wedding band set, super special and important to the family as Kurtis's Opa passed away a few months after Kurtis moved in with me... I never met his Nana but they were the glue of the family! I'm honoured to wear their rings. 

That's the story! Sorry it was so long!


----------



## mommaplus05

OurLilFlu said:


> Morning! Alrighty! Here we go... So a bit of background on a little story from when we were dating long distance ( me in Edmonton, Kurtis in Kelowna)... We had this inside joke between us that had to do with the lion king and I remember my cousins having simba and nala stuffed animals that had magnets in their noses so they would 'kiss' and I found a set on ebay... I shipped the simba to Kurtis in Kelowna in an orange box that i had painted to look like an animal crate and filled it with some green Easter basked grass stuff and I kept the Nala. On one of my trips, I surprised him by arriving a day early, leaving only the Nala on his doorstep and hiding around the side of the house...surprise! Fast-forward to now, the simba and Nala will be on display in our lion king nursery! Anyways, now onto the proposal!
> 
> So Christmas morning we were on our way over to Kurtis's parents to open gifts and have a nice breakfast... Just as we were leaving, Kurtis is texting his mom incessantly and starts tearing up, blames it on the city and colour song and I think nothing of it and bug him about him 'being hormonal and pregnant' ( not the first time he's gotten teary over nothing lol) anyways he's driving and keeps catching himself speeding on the highway, going about 130km/hr when usually and esp lately he's been a pretty careful driver. We joke about it saying he's excited to open presents etc.
> Get to his parents, all is well and Kurtis tells me to go change into my pyjamas, I hadn't worn them because we were planning to go to the store to grab a card but I wanted to open presents in my pyjamas lol!
> Anyways, we open presents, patti gives cam his gift first, it's a flash for his camera and says 'see you needed to open it first so you can take pictures of everyone on Christmas morning'
> Open everyones gifts and there's one gift, kind of plainly wrapped still sitting under the tree, can't even see a tag... Someone asks about it and Kurtis says 'I know we said we weren't getting anything for each other but I had to...' Immediately, I get mad and say 'kurtis! I was so proud of myself yesterday when I went shopping I didn't even get something small for you!! I stuck to it!! Not fair!'
> So I reluctantly open the gift and see that it's the painted box that I had shipped the simba in, it felt empty except for the Easter grass so I was glad in the end that he hadnt actually gotten me anything just did something cute and sentimental. Nonetheless I open it and check the grass and ask if there's anything in it and that's when I see Kurtis come around the corner with a little white box. Immediately bawling, he gets down on one knee and all I say is 'kurtis! You can't do this right now, it's not fair, you're gonna make me cry all day!' In my head I realize what a terrible reaction that must sound like so I tell myself to shut up! He of course takes a second and then asks me to marry him. I say of course! and we soggily hug and laugh and cry for a few minutes as Cam is taking pictures at random... So sweet. Finally I can see enough to take a look at the rings and its his Nana's engagement and wedding band set, super special and important to the family as Kurtis's Opa passed away a few months after Kurtis moved in with me... I never met his Nana but they were the glue of the family! I'm honoured to wear their rings.
> 
> That's the story! Sorry it was so long!

Awwww..im was bout in tears just reading that!! Wat a beautiful story and how seet that he was teary eyed and nervous...sooo beautiful and sweet..u two sound like such a blessed cpl w lots of love.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh ya I meant to put in the 'after' info... So yes what he had text his mom when he got teary was 'can I ask Tal to marry me today?' And they literally got all that plan together in the time it took to drive there... While I got changed into my pjs patti showed Kurtis where the rings were hidden etc and of course the speeding etc was all due to nerves haha and I didn't know this but usually they have breakfast before presents and usually Cam hands them out but patti was so excited we skipped straight to presents and she was handing them out so quickly that we didn't even finish opening one and the next gift was waiting! Lol so happy I get to be 'officially' part of the family! Eeee!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh jeez I keep forgetting parts! So I guess Kurtis had planned to propose the day we moved in to our new house but we were so exhausted and it just 'didn't feel right', but he just had this feeling like 'today is the day' when he woke up Christmas morning. What neither of us knew, which Cam told us at breakfast was that it was the exact same way he proposed to Patti, on Christmas morning, in their pjs with an empty shoe box! Isn't that nuts? Crazy coincidence!


----------



## natjenson

Awe talia that was just lovely.:) 
How sweet of him...so when the wedding going to happen....lol....I know I know...move- baby....lots of your plate right now...:) 

What a lovely way to propose love...almost brought tears to my eyes...I certainly had a lump in my throat.aweeee ....

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awe you guys are so sweet! We haven't really set a date but Aug 30 would have been Kurtis's Nana and Opa's 51 anniversary and again, coincidentally falls on a Saturday this year... So we might just have to go with it!


----------



## Petzy

Talia that is a beautiful story ! Totally teared up reading that ! Love it. You will remember that one forever :). Sooo thrilled for you. Wow 2014 is such an exciting year for you! So happy for you xoxo


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Good mornin ladies..hope everyone is well...meg? How u feeling gal? Nat? Have u peed yet?? Soooo cant wait!! Ashley has af stayed away?

Hey amanda! How's the tummy today?? No more tests for me, nope. I can't get any darker than I have been and I've already spent $60 haha. No need. Going to suck it up and wait till bloods on Thursday as much as that blows! How about you! Are you going for bloods? Tests to post today??

I'm feeling fine. Sore low back is annoying and very mild cramping and mildly sore boobs xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Same here meg. Slightly crampy and horrible lower back ache. Boobs mildly sore. I bouggt a digi that shows like the wks..I gona pee on it soon as I get home..I am gona call doc tomorrow and see if I can get in for bloods...hopefully they will cuz I am super impatient!.lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Hey nat. When r u testing?? U feeling hopeful?


----------



## mommaplus05

So I took a digi!!! Here it is!!! Its says add two wks to determine really how many wld preg...so I guess I am between 4-5 wks preg!! Wow..so I must have oed like right as I got off af! My af was dec 5th...I had o as cd 11 which wld put me at 13dpo...which mean that things shld say 1-2..so weird!!
 



Attached Files:







20131229_171249.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay digi!! Those things probably have a pretty big range but a bigger week than you expect must be a good thing, high levels!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Petzy said:


> Talia that is a beautiful story ! Totally teared up reading that ! Love it. You will remember that one forever :). Sooo thrilled for you. Wow 2014 is such an exciting year for you! So happy for you xoxo

Ya meg, it's crazy what a big year 2013 has been and what 2014 will bring! I can't remember when I joined this thread but I finished my nursing degree in April, wrote my RN exam June 5, got my bfp a week later, got the flu job in oct and moved in and engaged in dec! Crazy big year! And we know already that there's a baby and most likely a wedding in 2014! WowZers, starting to feel like a grownup! Hehe!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> So I took a digi!!! Here it is!!! Its says add two wks to determine really how many wld preg...so I guess I am between 4-5 wks preg!! Wow..so I must have oed like right as I got off af! My af was dec 5th...I had o as cd 11 which wld put me at 13dpo...which mean that things shld say 1-2..so weird!!

Hey that's awesome! Now I am tempted to get one too LOL only because I still have to wait three days until bloodwork! Ahhhh it sucks! Does your clinic do same-day results Amanda? Mine usually calls me a couple hours after which is great.... Let us know if you get to go in today!

My lower back is throbbing this morning it sucks! But hey, I'll take it!

Amanda if your AF was December 5th wouldn't that put you at 3+4? I ask because my AF was December 2 and I'm 4 weeks today. And it's calculated from last AF date. 

Maybe you have twins in there lol


----------



## crazy84

Meg I am thinking the same thing about Amanda!!! 
Talia that is the sweetest story!!!!
Nat I am super excited to see your test!! What a wonderful month!! You ladies better stay on this thread with me!! :):):)
Talia......did you ever decide to know the gender????? 
Natalie how are you??? Lots of girls to join you in your journey this month!!!
Sis- hope you are holding up fine!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Aww talia what a lovely proposal, how sweet, congratulations :D

Ashley im good thanks, i know its exciting sorry af got you :( stupid witch!

I'm excited i've booked my gender scan for 11th jan next saturday at 16+2 sooo excited and hoping baby will co-operate x


----------



## crazy84

Nataliieexo said:


> Aww talia what a lovely proposal, how sweet, congratulations :D
> 
> Ashley im good thanks, i know its exciting sorry af got you :( stupid witch!
> 
> I'm excited i've booked my gender scan for 11th jan next saturday at 16+2 sooo excited and hoping baby will co-operate x

Oh how exciting!!! I can't wait to hear what you will be having!!!!!! :):)


----------



## OurLilFlu

crazy84 said:


> Talia......did you ever decide to know the gender?????

Nope we still don't know, I do have an envelope in my purse that has it written in it, sealed shut. I don't wanna know but I think I'll let Kurtis know on our anniversary!


----------



## mommaplus05

Hello ladies!! Doc semd me for bloods! Shld get results today..went to health dep and they did there test and put my due date at like aug 18th which wld put me at like almost 8wks!! Wat??? Lol im gona wait for blood results and see wat doc says..fingers crossed! Im cramping today and lower back is sooooo achy! Im right w ya meg! The lower back is just really sore!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok got my bloods!! My hcg is 622 and af due tomorrow..are those numbers high??


----------



## crazy84

Amanda those numbers are great!!! I really wonder if you oved earlier than you first thought!! Woo hoo!!! Still no flow here! Grrrrr just spotting! Af was suppose to be here today... So maybe during the night it will show so I can get on with this new cycle!


----------



## mommaplus05

Nat r u testing tomorrow? Meg when do u get ur bloods? Did u take a digi? Cant wait to hear from u gals!! Ashley. Hang in there hun!! U will prolly b nxt...!! Can I make a suggestion though ashley? I think u shld start using opks like on day 3-4 after u start af. I think u may b missing ur surge?? Ur cycles r sooo short and ur lp seems very short as well if u r indeed oing wen u think u are..im thinkin if u start opking sooner u may discover super dark opks..and maybe try dtd every other day durimg the whole first half of ur cycle..maybe try that coq10 that I was taking? U will b in my thoughts love!! Hoping that af comes n goes quickly for ya!


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow its quiet on her this mornin .nat?? Did u test?? Were is ya? Meg? Bloods or digi?? Hope to hear fron u gals. Ashley did u start officially?


----------



## crazy84

Hey hey hey!! I slept int his morning!! Took some Benadryl lastnight and was out like a baby!! Hahaha now enjoying some coffee!!! No af didn't officially start! Grrrrrrr maybe today?!
How are you feeling Amanda and Meg????
Nat test!!!!!!


----------



## crazy84

Oh Amanda....I got some of the coq10 and ordered some fertileaid! So it may be too late this coming cycle, but at least my body will be prepared for the next cycle! Did you take 2 gummies a day? Or 4???


----------



## mommaplus05

I took 3 gummies a day of the coq10...:) I have lots of faith for u this round ashley!! Goood feeling. I wonder were nat is? And if she has tested..


----------



## crazy84

I sure hope this round works out for me!! Cycle 11!! 
I know I am eager for her test!!!! :):)
I am eager to see how many you are carrying!! ;)


----------



## mommaplus05

Ashley I got my bfp and it was cycle 11 for me too!!


----------



## crazy84

Hopefully this will be my lucky cycle too!!! :):) when do you think you will have your first scan??


----------



## mommaplus05

I got a call from nurse because doc is out til friday..:( doc suppose to call me friday to set up more bloods or umltrasound but nurse gave me my numbers and they r 922!! They were 622 yesterday..they went up that much in 22hrs! Is that normal for a singleton??


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hcg should double every 24-36 hrs but I was looking at beta base and that 622 for 14 dpo is closer to the avg of twins! I'm very curious!


----------



## Petzy

Lol you would then be momma to 7!! Wowzers lol 

No bloods for me yet. Clinic doesn't open until tomorrow ! 

Hope everyone had a good New Years. We stayed in and ordered pizza and watched movies it was nice. Just woke up with some lovely low back pain after not having any yesterday lol


----------



## Petzy

Amanda it's time for a ticker!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat we need your test! 

I can totally empathize with backpain mine is killing and my stomach, mostly because im literally having a bowel movement everytime i go to the loo and i dont think my foods getting time to process, tmi but my stool looked really odd this morning i vomited after looking, i was told to keep a eye on it by a friend x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Was it green? Cuz that happens lol! Keep an eye on it though! Happy New Years everyone! We went over to a friends for a 'cabin-themed' dinner party. Such a good meal and they made slow cooker hot chocolate, like the real deal, chocolate, cream, condensed milk and milk etc... Soooo good but soo rich!! 
Hope everyone had fun! 2014 will be a good year for us all with bfps for everyone who's waiting! Where's Nat's test? I wonder if Barb has any first appts for ivf coming in the next weeks! Hope recovery is going well!


----------



## Nataliieexo

It had a green tinge lol gross


----------



## mommaplus05

Morning ladies!! And twins?? Omg I wld die!! Haha..but wldnt come as a huge suprise seeing I have alreay conceived twins once but one "vanished".. but yeah im hoping my betas r high cuz its a girl! They say betas r usually higher w a female fetus..I guess we shall see..I feel oddly well today..no ms so far no cramps nor back pain..hmmm hope things r still good..I wonder were nat is? Has anyone heard from her?


----------



## Petzy

Nats doing fine ! I think she's trying to avoid testing a lot but she will post soon I am sure :) busy with little Harry ! Hehe 

Amanda no symptoms is nice I am minimal so far :). Bloods tomorrow !


----------



## mommaplus05

Well im glad to hear she is doin well..im assuming she has had no af so that is a very good sign!! Cant wait for her to test and post. Im sooo on edge. Lol how u feeling meg? Will u get blood results tomorrow as well??


----------



## natjenson

Hi girls....:) 

Yep I'm doing fine here thankyou :) ....thankyou for that too meg :thumbup:

So I'm 10dpo (I think) ...tested this morning but got a bfn...

Amanda great numbers on your hgc test.:thumbup: 

Ashley sorry af got you ...hopefully cycle 11is lucky for you too.:) 

Anyway gals...will try to keep you updated...had soooo much on y plate these past few weeks.

Btw ...got my apt with doctor next week for fertility Yaye :) 

:) :) :) Xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Great to hear from u nat!! Glad ur bk. Srry bout the bfn @10dpo but its still early. R u gona retest? Hope things get better for ya and ur plate begins to empty hun..ill b thinkin bout ya. This thread has gone so quiet lately. I wonder how things r w barbs? Meg ill b waitin on ur tests results from ur bloods tomorrow! Ashley fx ur way hun!! Hang tight nat..good feelin bout u for the new yr!!


----------



## Petzy

Went for bloods this morning.. results should be in a couple hours - will let you know!

I'm sure I will have to go again on Saturday morning for doubling...


----------



## mommaplus05

Ohh yay!! Cant wait for ur results!! Im gona b keepin an eye on here!


----------



## mommaplus05

So how many dpo r u now meg?


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> So how many dpo r u now meg?

I think 20DPO
either 4+3 or 4+6.. cycle was three days shorter so could be 4+6 instead


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!!! How are you all??? :) I am doing fine.....I feel human again today! I was sicker than a dog yesterday!! All self inflicted from New Years Eve! Hahahaha y'all didn't miss out on a nasty hangover!! That's for sure!!
Well my fertileaid should be here Monday or Tuesday!! Yay!! Should I stop the bcomplex when I start taking that?? I read that it should have everything you need in it?! 
How are all my favorite preggos feeling today??
Nat did you test today?? The fertility doctor?! Woohoo that is exciting!! Finally get some answers and help!! If you even need it after this cycle!! ;) there could still be a bfp in the making!!


----------



## Petzy

Ok results are in... 1747! I am happy with that :D Going back Saturday morning for another draw and then if all goes well they will book my ultrasound.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Great number!! Anxious to see when you get your U/S


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Great number!! Anxious to see when you get your U/S

Me too! Urgh! I think It will be the week after next because last time they wanted to book me on my 6th week.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well if you wait til 6 weeks there's a good chance to see the HB so that's excitinf


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Well if you wait til 6 weeks there's a good chance to see the HB so that's excitinf

Yes hopefully :) Would be nice to see that for sure. 

I am not sure but I think with my clinic you get an U/S every couple/few weeks in first tri and then once first tri is over they will send me back to my Family doctor. If she doesn't do deliveries then I will go to an OB after first tri. I wonder if she does do them? No clue lol.. but I like her so it would be nice if she did


----------



## mommaplus05

Beautiful numbers!!!! Yay...I had my betas at 14dpo and they were 922..if they dbl as they shld then 16dpo wld b 1,844... so we r right on track with each other pretty close!! Fantastic..I do think I oed sooner though for sure cuz at 20 dpo mine wld b like 6400 if they keep dbling and tgat is way tooo high for 20dpo...if I count backwords using the dbling rule I wld have oed while I was on my af!! Weird..that wld have put this cycle at 14days long?? I swear sumthin not addin up..I just hope the numbers r high cuz it a girl cuz twins..ugghhh lol im sooo happy w ur perfect numbers meg!!! Yayayayaya


----------



## mommaplus05

Im now anxious to go for more bloods..hoping its tomorrow! Lol I will b 18dpo tomorrow..according to the dbling I shld b round 2,766..I hope she actually calls me..my doc office us sooo horrible!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Im now anxious to go for more bloods..hoping its tomorrow! Lol I will b 18dpo tomorrow..according to the dbling I shld b round 2,766..I hope she actually calls me..my doc office us sooo horrible!

Yeah doc offices suck compared to clinics.. I am glad I am not with my family doctor until after first tri... my clinic you can just drop in any morning from 7-9:30am for same day results and you don't need appointment... even open Sundays! like its just the best...

I hope you get to go back soon! I'm eager for Saturday already.. my number should be at least 3494 I hope


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow ur numbers r soo good..I sendin ya sum good vibes!! Yay for great numberseg..I am sure this is it for ya!!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Wow ur numbers r soo good..I sendin ya sum good vibes!! Yay for great numberseg..I am sure this is it for ya!!

I sure hope so.....

Right back at ya Amanda :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Where my hoes at??

Just had a nice wave of discomfort lol but appears to be over for now...


----------



## mommaplus05

Bahaha..hi meg? What up? Wave of discomfort? Watchu mean? I am on way to do more betas..doc ordered another round..lol I am 19 dpo today I think..lol so guess we see..they shld b round 2, 700..guess we shall see!! I will get results today..


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Bahaha..hi meg? What up? Wave of discomfort? Watchu mean? I am on way to do more betas..doc ordered another round..lol I am 19 dpo today I think..lol so guess we see..they shld b round 2, 700..guess we shall see!! I will get results today..

Hey Amanda, good luck with your betas! I do mine tomorrow :) That's great you will get the results today ! whoop!

The wave is like queasy/crampy feeling and low back pain - not nausea though luckily. Its not that bad..


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat did you test again? 

Good luck with upcoming betas meg and amanda eek amanda you need a ticker :) 

I just had this random butterfly feeling in my belly wonder if it was baby it was very strange i nearly crapped my self when i felt it lol x


----------



## Petzy

Haha Natalie... it has to be those "flutters" they talk about! I bet its weird the first few times though lol


----------



## Petzy

Hey Amanda, did you get your results yet hun?


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg omg omg!!! Im sooooo freekin out! Two days ago my betas were 922!!! I am 18dpo today and my numbers went way over dbl!!! They are 3, 998!!! Nearly 4, 000 miu!! Is that shit normal?? Wat does this mean wen they more than dbl???


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Omg omg omg!!! Im sooooo freekin out! Two days ago my betas were 922!!! I am 18dpo today and my numbers went way over dbl!!! They are 3, 998!!! Nearly 4, 000 miu!! Is that shit normal?? Wat does this mean wen they more than dbl???

its actually common for them to be higher than double, double is just the minimum that they look for - as far as I know it can be well over that! Awesome numbers looks like things are going great!! Congrats!! Now get yourself a pregnancy ticker silly lol...

I am hoping for at least 3500 tomorrow - wish me luck~!


----------



## mommaplus05

Gooood look tomorrow meg!!! Cant wait to seee ur betas!!! So it is good for them to more than dbl and still b one baby?? Yes?


----------



## mommaplus05

Just seems sooo high that meams if they only dbl I am gona be almost 8, 000 at 20 dpo!! Geeeze..


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Just seems sooo high that meams if they only dbl I am gona be almost 8, 000 at 20 dpo!! Geeeze..

Amanda check out this link - its the best HCG site in my opinion:

https://www.betabase.info/

There are links for single and multiples for HCG levels and it has the averages based on women who put their data in

It seems like your number is the average 7 days ahead of now lol - good for you hehe!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Bahaha its average for 7 days ahead of now?? Bahaha meg!! My prgesterone is 28? Is that good? I know nothing about progesterone..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Shit 7 days ahead of now im gona be in like the thousandths like 20, 000 or sum crap..bahaha..hcg stuff is nuts!! Haha


----------



## mommaplus05

Doc made me an apt for wed and she is goin to use her machine in office to take a peak..! Yay..so I guess hopefully I will see at least a gestational sac(hopefully just one) lol she hopes to b able to give me a due date and determine if I am further along..finger crossed for wed..cant flippin wait. Have u heard from nat? She ok? Did she retest?


----------



## mommaplus05

I take that back!! In 7 days I will b over 50, 000! Holy crap


----------



## natjenson

Hiya Amanda...those are very high numbers ...it's sounds great :thumbup: 

Not retested...no tests left:( ....I will wait out the witch now....my ff has me down for two different dpo(s) ....I'm either 12 or 15 Dpo today...if ff is wrong I get af tmr...if ff is right I get af on Tuesday....confusing eh.lol

Ashley how are you my dear?...good I hopes :flower: 

Nat...that sounds like baby moved for the first time today...how exciting eeeek...
It dose feel strange at first but you will get more than used to it Hun...in fact in time to come you will miss it deeply after birth too....it made me sad to let that part of my pgy go....but to have lil man in my arms more than made up for it.:) 

So have you thought of any names yet Hun?....
How is oh behaving?...is he treating you like a queen?....how are you holding up latley?...
I hope well love.:) 

Well ladies...I hope to be able to keep you all updated with cycle/dpo or af arrival...got my apt next Thursday with doctor...to discuss next step with fertility...Yaye.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Well maybe u wnt get af nat!! But kewl on seein the fertility doc..maybe they get u on the right track for ur 2014 bfp ehhh? I misss seein ya on here like crazy!! Missin u bunches!! I hope things get better for ya!!


----------



## mommaplus05

This avatar n pic stuff is nutty..it says it wldnt upload but I see it on there? Huh


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> Hiya Amanda...those are very high numbers ...it's sounds great :thumbup:
> 
> Not retested...no tests left:( ....I will wait out the witch now....my ff has me down for two different dpo(s) ....I'm either 12 or 15 Dpo today...if ff is wrong I get af tmr...if ff is right I get af on Tuesday....confusing eh.lol
> 
> Ashley how are you my dear?...good I hopes :flower:
> 
> Nat...that sounds like baby moved for the first time today...how exciting eeeek...
> It dose feel strange at first but you will get more than used to it Hun...in fact in time to come you will miss it deeply after birth too....it made me sad to let that part of my pgy go....but to have lil man in my arms more than made up for it.:)
> 
> So have you thought of any names yet Hun?....
> How is oh behaving?...is he treating you like a queen?....how are you holding up latley?...
> I hope well love.:)
> 
> Well ladies...I hope to be able to keep you all updated with cycle/dpo or af arrival...got my apt next Thursday with doctor...to discuss next step with fertility...Yaye.:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Doing good!!! Thanks for asking :) how are you feeling Nat?? Do you feel a bfp coming on??? I sure hope so!! I hope af never shows this cycle for you!!
I had a pamper me day!! Went to the movie, got my nails done, and did some shopping!!! :):)
My fertileaid ended up coming today!! Yay I will start taking it tomorrow!! :):)
Hope you all are doing fabulous!!!


----------



## Petzy

That' sounds like a great pampering day Ashley! Lucky girl well deserved xx


----------



## Petzy

Okay I just went for blood work so I should have the results in a few hours :)

They bruised me but oh well lol. Worth it I guess!


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!!! How are y'all??? Yay for more bloods!! Boooo for bruises!! I hate that!! Wow I have to take 3 fertilaide vitamins at a time!!!! Crazy!! The bottle was almost $30 and only came with 30 pills!!! I would have ordered a few bottles if I had known it was 3 pills at a time!! Lol
How are you all feeling??? I got to hold my tiny nephew yesterday!! Makes me want my bfp so much!!!!


----------



## Petzy

Results weren't what I was hoping. They were a bit under 3000. The nurse said they look for them to "approximately double" and they did that , but because they didn't "exactly "double , they want me to come again Monday morning for another draw. I swear she said 2700 something but I could be wrong which means it went up 1000

Then she asked me if I had any cramping and spotting. I said I had mild cramps on and off but not today and no spotting. She said if I get severe cramps to go to ER and to call them. That gave me a really great feeling. This doesn't look good. Once again. Sorry to be a downer.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Meg, keep your head up, it sucks you're not exactly sure of the number and that it didn't quite double....hope Monday it skyrockets! Im sure I remember reading lots of stories of ladies who are slower risers and everything was fine. The crazy progression of your tests makes me think good things for you! Really sorry it wasn't more reassuring though!


----------



## mommaplus05

Awwwww meg
..im sooo srry for the not so great results..but its rising and thats all that matters..hang tight..dnt wrry to much about the numbers..I have recently read about nubers that didnt quite dbl and turns out it was cuz the test was preformed right before dbling time..try not to wrry and dnt wrry much about the cramps..I cramped w eachnof my pregnancies and am cramping even more w this one..just hang in there and hopefully u can get an ultrasound soon... I have also read about many that had perfectly high rising numbers that didnt end well..try not to wrry to much hun..ill b prayin for ya..


----------



## Petzy

Thanks. I've read so much Stuff online that says it can take 48-72 to double....it's only been 48 so who knows. I don't want to get my hopes up, but at the same time I feel like maybe they got me nervous a bit early? We will just see what Monday brings.. Nothing I can do :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

I was a slow riser, i think at 5 weeks 3days pregnant my hcg was 4000 and im here now so its not always a bad thing, try think positive this is it for you :) x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I think as medical professionals we're quick to judge that anything that's out of the normal range is not best... Not everyone's bodies work exactly the same.. There are always outliers, even on that beta base the highest and lowest are super low and high numbers for their dates... Just hang on til Monday, it's hard not to get your hopes and not be fearing the worst... But I think you're right it might have put bad ideas in your head just a bit too early :thumbup:


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I was a slow riser, i think at 5 weeks 3days pregnant my hcg was 4000 and im here now so its not always a bad thing, try think positive this is it for you :) x

Did you get a retest 48 hours later though?


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Ya I think as medical professionals we're quick to judge that anything that's out of the normal range is not best... Not everyone's bodies work exactly the same.. There are always outliers, even on that beta base the highest and lowest are super low and high numbers for their dates... Just hang on til Monday, it's hard not to get your hopes and not be fearing the worst... But I think you're right it might have put bad ideas in your head just a bit too early :thumbup:

Thanks Talia, I'm going to do my best to just chill out and hope for the best on Monday :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

No a week later before my blood tests my tests didnt progress much either at first my first blood test was low cant remember what it was though x


----------



## mommaplus05

Mornin ladies. How r u all? Nat? Were is ya gal? Ashley hows the af? Megs, u feelinn ok? U get more bloods today?


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Mornin ladies. How r u all? Nat? Were is ya gal? Ashley hows the af? Megs, u feelinn ok? U get more bloods today?

Hey! Af is finally done! Whoop whoop now onto the fun part!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Awsome ashley!! That didnt take long now u r back into the swing!! R u gona use opks


----------



## crazy84

Yes ma'am!! I am waiting for my digis, but I have some cheapies!! I have already started peeing on them! Lol just incase!!!! Got my fertileaid and started taking it a few days ago!! Been taking the coq10.... So hopefully all this helps! The fertilaid may not make much difference this cycle since I will only be taking it for a week, but I will keep my fingers crossed!!
When is your first scan?? I am so anxious to see how many you have in there!! ;) you feeling good still??!


----------



## mommaplus05

Im very crampy, lots of twinges and sharp pains dwn below..my belly is huge! Lol diarrea one day then constipated the nxt..lol waves of nauseau that come and go..lower back ache..very sleepy..lolso great I reckon! Haha.. I go to doc on wed and shld get an ultrsound then..hopefully they will see how many. Haha if I am further along then they will defo see sumthin and if its twins then they may not see much. I will be 5+2 I think on wed..


----------



## mommaplus05

Unless I am further along..then no clue how far along I am. Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Doc said first blood draw suggested 5wks..so that wld put me at like 6 1/2- 7wks wen I go to doc..


----------



## crazy84

I am excited to see what they say!!!!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is the snow so far on deck
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140105_150642.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hows everyone today meg did you get your bloods done? 

Nat did you test again? 

This threads very quiet x


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Hows everyone today meg did you get your bloods done?
> 
> Nat did you test again?
> 
> This threads very quiet x

I did about 2 hours ago... waiting for results... feel sick with nerves xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope those numbers Jump Meg!!! :hugs:


----------



## crazy84

Hey Natalie!! How are you???
I have a sick 3yr old......so I am worn out today!! :/ and the day has only begun here!!
Cd 7!!!! Come on o!! Do y'all mind if I still harass you with tests??? 
Meg I am anxious to here your results!! I think they will be good! They just have to be!! :)
Where is Nat??
Wonder how barb is doing?!! Exciting month for her! Or is it next month??
Amanda how are you today??
Talia I am so hoping you decide to let oh look at the gender and get on here and tell us!! Haha
Sis- where are you in your cycle??
Have a fantastic day!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Petzy said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> Hows everyone today meg did you get your bloods done?
> 
> Nat did you test again?
> 
> This threads very quiet x
> 
> I did about 2 hours ago... waiting for results... feel sick with nerves xxClick to expand...

Fingers crossed they have had a nice jump, hope they call soon with the results so you aren't feeling like that for too long xx


----------



## Petzy

Just got the call... 5400 HcG would have been double and it was 5213 in 48 hours so she said that was just fine as it was over 60% and they booked me for next Tuesday ultrasound... AHHHHHHHHH. Why don't I feel better yet?? 

It is a relief on one hand but I am still uneasy, cant help it! I will try to relax until Tuesday but man will I be nervous before that scan!.. lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

crazy84 said:


> Hey Natalie!! How are you???
> I have a sick 3yr old......so I am worn out today!! :/ and the day has only begun here!!
> Cd 7!!!! Come on o!! Do y'all mind if I still harass you with tests???
> Meg I am anxious to here your results!! I think they will be good! They just have to be!! :)
> Where is Nat??
> Wonder how barb is doing?!! Exciting month for her! Or is it next month??
> Amanda how are you today??
> Talia I am so hoping you decide to let oh look at the gender and get on here and tell us!! Haha
> Sis- where are you in your cycle??
> Have a fantastic day!!

I'm fine i'm pretty bored done all i need to do today so thinking about just relaxing and watching tv all night lol aww hope you get to fit some rest in at some point, its tea time here lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Petzy said:


> Just got the call... 5400 HcG would have been double and it was 5213 in 48 hours so she said that was just fine as it was over 60% and they booked me for next Tuesday ultrasound... AHHHHHHHHH. Why don't I feel better yet??
> 
> It is a relief on one hand but I am still uneasy, cant help it! I will try to relax until Tuesday but man will I be nervous before that scan!.. lol

Thats a good rise even sometimes it takes 72 hours to double so i think thats good, and yey a ultrasound, how far will you be then? i have my gender scan on sat, amanda has on wednesday if i remember rightly and you next tuesday, yey im looking forward to seeing both your scans, i feek positive about this :)


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Natalie! Wow the gender scan that's sooo exciting!

I will be about 6+2 on my scan next week I think... so there wont be much to see but fingers crossed for a heart beat??

I didn't know Amanda's was this week! Excited.. :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

There was a heartbeat at my 5+3 so it is very possible you will see a heartbeat :)


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> There was a heartbeat at my 5+3 so it is very possible you will see a heartbeat :)

Thanks :) I hope so!

How are your symptoms Natalie? You didn't get much MS did you?


----------



## Nataliieexo

No i only really had sore boobs but not even that sore, and then at 10 weeks i had about 5 days morning sickness infact my morning sickness started at my mams wake and then on a few occassions i threw up at random times, but thats all. I havent got any now just occasional cramps and stomach feels heavy sometimes. I dont even have a bump yet lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow those numbers look great meg!! Thats was more than dble yeah? No worries..ur numbers r right were they shld b...im actually concerned that mine r so high..has me a lil freeked. My apt is wed, I will b 5+2 and numbers over 25, 000!! Thats soo insane. And meg. My numbers were soooo low w my boys. Im thinkin I may have a lil boy in that tummy:)) I think ur havin a boy!! Ur scan is soon so hang tight. I think u gona b just fine!! Fx fx fx!! Two more days and prayin I see a heartbeat. If im as far along as doc suggests cuz of my numbers I shld b closer to 7wks and shld defo see sumthin..if there r two babies then we may just see sacs .lol fingers crossed for everyone!! Keep me updated and I will too!! Accourding to valculations my numbers r dbling every 33hrs..so that shld actually put my betas closer to 30, 000 on wed..uggghhh has me worried I have heard about molars causing high number or blighted. Im prayin things r good..


----------



## mommaplus05

Meg, how far along r u now? I (going from last af) shld b 5wks today..


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> Wow those numbers look great meg!! Thats was more than dble yeah? No worries..ur numbers r right were they shld b...im actually concerned that mine r so high..has me a lil freeked. My apt is wed, I will b 5+2 and numbers over 25, 000!! Thats soo insane. And meg. My numbers were soooo low w my boys. Im thinkin I may have a lil boy in that tummy:)) I think ur havin a boy!! Ur scan is soon so hang tight. I think u gona b just fine!! Fx fx fx!! Two more days and prayin I see a heartbeat. If im as far along as doc suggests cuz of my numbers I shld b closer to 7wks and shld defo see sumthin..if there r two babies then we may just see sacs .lol fingers crossed for everyone!! Keep me updated and I will too!! Accourding to valculations my numbers r dbling every 33hrs..so that shld actually put my betas closer to 30, 000 on wed..uggghhh has me worried I have heard about molars causing high number or blighted. Im prayin things r good..

Ohh I see now..ur numbers wld b dble if 5400...well they say u have up to 72 hrs to dbl..if u count the times u have the tests done I bet u really did dbl..if u had waited a few hrs before ur bloods today I bet they wld have hit it..dnt wrry to much. I have slow rise and really low numbers w my last and he was perfectly fine..I can understamd ur wrry though. Im at the opposite end of the spectrum and I wrry bout it to...hang in there..thats y were all here. ((For support.)


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Ohh I see now..ur numbers wld b dble if 5400...well they say u have up to 72 hrs to dbl..if u count the times u have the tests done I bet u really did dbl..if u had waited a few hrs before ur bloods today I bet they wld have hit it..dnt wrry to much. I have slow rise and really low numbers w my last and he was perfectly fine..I can understamd ur wrry though. Im at the opposite end of the spectrum and I wrry bout it to...hang in there..thats y were all here. ((For support.)

Yeah I am not as worried now, since they were almost doubled and she said they just look for 60% increase so I am happy with that... once you hit 5000-6000 they slow down so I will just learn to accept it!

Amanda - I have a ticker hehe - it shows how far along I am. 5 weeks today I think. You should get one! So I don't forget...

I did some googling today and apparently you can expect to see a heart beat from 6 weeks on, but some people take a bit longer. That being said, Natalie saw at 5+3 so its possible! and if you are further along then its definitely possible.... im shocked that you think you could be 7 weeks though? If you say by LMP its 5 weeks then that makes sense to me.. Mine was Dec 2nd.. that's the easiest way to gauge it..

Excited to hear about your scan on Wednesday!


----------



## mommaplus05

Yeah I dnt know .by lmp I am 5 wks but doc thinks I am closer to 7 cuz that wld make sense of y my numbers r so high. It dnt make a lot of sense..the last o day I have marked was on nov 20th which wld b bout 7 wks ago but if I conceieved then, wls that make me 9 wks?? Dnt u add 2 wks onto day of conception? Idk..by lmp I shld b 5 pregnant(3wks from conception) but as I noted this month I never had my o pains which was soooo not normal..my last o pain was on nov 20th..lol but didnt think I concieved then because I had wat I though was af...hope I find out clear news on wed..b nice to know how far along I really am..I guess if I dnt see a hb then I am really closer to 5+2. My numbers wld then b closer to the twin range.


----------



## Petzy

Only time will tell hehe.. but for now just go by LMP to be safe - that's what my clinic does! You will have to see on Wednesday hehe... There is a girl on first tri who was 19,000 at 5 weeks and one baby I think so it happens :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Woo catching up!! 

Meg I think those numbers are good! Very close to doubling, you're probably over 5400 in the time waiting for results! At least they're consistent, and like you said things slow down again. Glad you get a nice early U/S and hopefully is far enough to see a HB! Confirmation for sure!

It's gonna be an exciting few weeks for scans! Hope barb is making progress with her ivf stuff.... Where's Nat? Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## mommaplus05

19, 000 and she was really 5wks? That is high. Lol mine will b almost 30, 000!! Ugghh


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Woo catching up!!
> 
> Meg I think those numbers are good! Very close to doubling, you're probably over 5400 in the time waiting for results! At least they're consistent, and like you said things slow down again. Glad you get a nice early U/S and hopefully is far enough to see a HB! Confirmation for sure!
> 
> It's gonna be an exciting few weeks for scans! Hope barb is making progress with her ivf stuff.... Where's Nat? Hope everyone else is doing good!

Nat's doing well I am sure she will pop in! Her apt is in 2 days so shes looking forward to that :D 

Barb starts her IVF this month so shes a busy little bee hehe...

Thanks Tal.. hoping to see a HB too! FX :D


----------



## mommaplus05

Mornin ladies hope all is well..


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Mornin ladies hope all is well..

Hey Amanda, how are you doing today? Excited for your scan tomorrow?

xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Hi meg..im ok today how bout u? Tmi but my nipples hurt soooo badly. Hurts to have anytjing at all touch them. Very very nauseous today as well..looking forward to my scan as well..but very nervous.


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Hi meg..im ok today how bout u? Tmi but my nipples hurt soooo badly. Hurts to have anytjing at all touch them. Very very nauseous today as well..looking forward to my scan as well..but very nervous.

Hey those are great symptoms I am sure everything is coming along great. really happy you get a scan tomorrow... Can't wait to hear about it :D

So sorry you are nauseous though.. that is the worst isn't it? I hope I skip that but knowing my luck and the statistics I doubt it lol...


----------



## Nataliieexo

Good luck with your ultrasound today amanda cant wait to hear how it goes.

I have my 16 week midwife app this afternoon :) 

Hey im not showing at all when i stand up just my fat haha but when i lie down i have a bump on the start its nice and hard, i wish i didnt carry extra weight im not gona show for ages yet :(


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Good luck with your ultrasound today amanda cant wait to hear how it goes.
> 
> I have my 16 week midwife app this afternoon :)
> 
> Hey im not showing at all when i stand up just my fat haha but when i lie down i have a bump on the start its nice and hard, i wish i didnt carry extra weight im not gona show for ages yet :(

Exciting! You both have appts today! Cant wait to hear about them both :D

Natalie - Lots of women don't show until 4 months.. its not that uncommon! But I understand wanting to have a bump hehe :) I am dreading the weight gain to be honest.. I know it sounds superficial but I lost 30lbs 2 years ago and have been working hard to keep it off... this is going to be a big adjustment for me.

xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I only lost 16lbs before falling pregnant but this is the most i had managed to lose during my numerous diets and i tell myself it will be worth it putting it on and i will walk everywhere pushing baby round for walks etc so i will work to get it back off afterwards. Im looking forward to my midwife app i think i hear heartbeat i havent used my doppler much lately as i knew id hear it today x


----------



## mommaplus05

Thanks and good luck to u as well!! My apt is in less than an hr..I am sooo underweight I can feel mu bump already. Its just above my pubic bone. I have terrible diarrea today. :( have that sooo much this pregnancy..felt like crap yesterday. Im hopin scan goes well and she actually gives me one..lol and yes dnt wrry about not showin..many of my friends hardly showed at all til 5 months. Hang tight!! I b back on her soon as I outta the doc!(nervous)..


----------



## crazy84

I am so anxious to hear how your scan goes!!!!!! Can't wait!!!! :):)


----------



## crazy84

Cd 9!!! Yay!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crazy84

Amanda!!!!!! i need to know how many are in that tummy!! hahaha hurry back and let us know!


----------



## crazy84

Nat- did af show? i have been wondering about you!
Natalie is your scan today as well???
Meg- how are you feeling???
Sis-hope all is well!!
Talia hope you are doing well also!!! you are getting closer!!!
Amanda- hope you are enjoying that sono!! even though there wont be too much there just yet it is still neat!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok ladies back from my scan..they took a quick look..like really quick look w u/s..I cldnt really see baby but shows one gestational sac and cld see yolk sac..they didnt eve zoom to try n see baby or hb..but sac is measuring 5wks which is a perfect match to my last af..waitin on doc to call to see weee to go from here since my betas r off the charts..dnt know wat to think but dnt really feel better ol wis I cld have seen like an actually lil blob or hb pr sumthin..:(


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok ladies back from my scan..they took a quick look..like really quick look w u/s..I cldnt really see baby but shows one gestational sac and cld see yolk sac..they didnt eve zoom to try n see baby or hb..but sac is measuring 5wks which is a perfect match to my last af..waitin on doc to call to see weee to go from here since my betas r off the charts..dnt know wat to think but dnt really feel better ol wis I cld have seen like an actually lil blob or hb pr sumthin..:(

Amanda - I'm sorry they seemed to rush it for you... I know you really wanted more than that.. try to focus on the fact that you measured exactly where you should and that things seem to be just fine. I know that must have been disappointing though - I would feel the same way. When is your next scan booked for? xoxo


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Nat- did af show? i have been wondering about you!
> Natalie is your scan today as well???
> Meg- how are you feeling???
> Sis-hope all is well!!
> Talia hope you are doing well also!!! you are getting closer!!!
> Amanda- hope you are enjoying that sono!! even though there wont be too much there just yet it is still neat!!!

Hey Ashley! Congrats on the positive OPK! Get BD'ing haha... thats really early or are your cycles short? xx FX!

I am feeling ok, just tired lol... want to take a nap!!


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Nat- did af show? i have been wondering about you!
> Natalie is your scan today as well???
> Meg- how are you feeling???
> Sis-hope all is well!!
> Talia hope you are doing well also!!! you are getting closer!!!
> Amanda- hope you are enjoying that sono!! even though there wont be too much there just yet it is still neat!!!
> 
> Hey Ashley! Congrats on the positive OPK! Get BD'ing haha... thats really early or are your cycles short? xx FX!
> 
> I am feeling ok, just tired lol... want to take a nap!!Click to expand...

I know I thought it was early too!!! My cycles are 24 days! I actually had o pains yesterday... But took a opk and it was negative so I figured there was no way! But then got that today!! Crazy!!
Glad you are feeling ok! Being tired sucks though! :/ try to get some rest! Are you sleeping fine at night? I have a friend who just found out she is pregnant and she can't sleep! Yuck!


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok ladies back from my scan..they took a quick look..like really quick look w u/s..I cldnt really see baby but shows one gestational sac and cld see yolk sac..they didnt eve zoom to try n see baby or hb..but sac is measuring 5wks which is a perfect match to my last af..waitin on doc to call to see weee to go from here since my betas r off the charts..dnt know wat to think but dnt really feel better ol wis I cld have seen like an actually lil blob or hb pr sumthin..:(

Amanda sorry it didn't go as planned! The sack is a really good sign though right?? At 5wks isn't that just about all that would show?? I am really not sure! Hope they ease your mind!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Yeah at 5 wks a sac and yolk sac is good to see..but with my numbers bein sooo high it has me nervous that is a blighted..:( doc even said before ultrasound she shld see sumthin see my numbers were so high...I didnt talk to her after ultrasound so I have no clue wat she thinks now. They rush so much in there.. she didnt even schedule another apt or ultrasound so idk..guess I just wait it out n see if she will call..I dnt think insurance will pay for another so I dbt I get one.


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Yeah at 5 wks a sac and yolk sac is good to see..but with my numbers bein sooo high it has me nervous that is a blighted..:( doc even said before ultrasound she shld see sumthin see my numbers were so high...I didnt talk to her after ultrasound so I have no clue wat she thinks now. They rush so much in there.. she didnt even schedule another apt or ultrasound so idk..guess I just wait it out n see if she will call..I dnt think insurance will pay for another so I dbt I get one.

I'm sorry Amanda! It sounds like they rushed you in and out and didn't give you the time of day. That is just not nice :( Give them a call and ask for results? You should get to know what the next step is and that everything was fine! I really hope you get some update soon but I am glad things measured properly which is what counts right? xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Thanks meg..I hope they treat u better at ur scan..they were really crappy were I went..im gona wait a few days n see if they call to schedule my nxt apt or anything then go from there..has me soo pissed im considering goin bk to a reg midwife and opting for a homebirth again..


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok now I just got myself even more confused!! I cld have swore the tech said I was 4+6..which is exact from my lmp..I mean to the day. But she gave me sept 3rd as my due date??? Wat? That dnt even add up..I checked to see how far along I was based on due date and that put me at 6+0 today..wat the hell? Anyone have any flippin idea now? She specifically said the due date they had me dwn for was sept 3rd. But I am pretty sure she said 4+6..DO U THINK maybe she was sayin 4+6 by lmp but sack measurement changed it to 6+0 puttin my due date closer?? By lmp my due date wld have been sept 11th..im sooooo confused and pissed the doc didnt talk to me..now I even more worried..wld they have checked my fetal pole at 6+0..they only saw sac and yolk sac..makes noooo sense.


----------



## natjenson

Helloooooooooooo thee ladies....long time no post.:) 

Amanda...exciting that you had your scan today.:happydance:
But however it sounds all very confusing to me too...my personal advice is to phone through tmr and get some answers....me?....I would go and get a midwife and stick with her :thumbup: 
Is thee any reason why you wouldn't want a home birth again love?....I would defo go for it again if you enjoyed and preferred it last time.:thumbup: 
For sure let us know how "getting answers " go tmr. :) 

Ashley...gawsh bird- how I miss you lol...how are you love.l.i see you got your possy today :happydance: 
How do you feel about bd coverage so far?...good I hopes.:) 
So I see you mention you have a 24/25 day cycle...now Hun...I think that is a rather short cycle Hun...nothing MAJOUR to worry about but I would defo recomend you stick with your b vits...I KNOW they will lengthen your cycle for you...even if it is 2/3 days...a longer lp will mean a better chance for progesterone to progress and help with a sticky bean :thumbup: 
I'm not saying you have a lp defect but the b vits will certainly help with lengthening it.:) 

Natalie...:). Yaye your scan is coming up shortly too....:happydance: 
And bless your cottons for worrying about gaining your weight again throught pgy...:hugs: 
You easy get it back off Hun..trust me...that lo will have you running around in no time and you tend to sweat off a lot of it lol...coupled with the fact that your so consumed with THIER diet you tend to forget to feed yourself lol.l.
Big fx for you love..li hope they manage to find out the sex of baba and he/she dosnt play games and hide lol...
Hay hay - finally you will be able to go straight into town and buy your first PROPPER "colour" item for baby.:happydance: 
Have you got any names circulating yet?

Talia....:) 
I love love your new Avy....so sweet the two of you togther at Xmas with your lovely bump.:) 
How cute.....so your facing the home run now.:) ...how are you feeling about the birth looming?....have you got any ideas how you want to birth yet?...of course I will recomend a natural drug free birth it is AMAIZING....a lil painfull(ok lies...it hurts lol) but VERY VERY VERY. Worth it.:) 
Once you have a birth plan you will feel a whole lot better about the focus of the progressions.:) so how about you ?....have you got any names yet...?.....
You know it has to be a lion king theme.:thumbup: 
I hope you are coping well in that awfull weather you have been having too...it's outrageous .

Anyways....I hope I havnt forgot anybody...:flower: 

I have my doctors apt tme morning...eeeek so exciting...a lil nervous too...ok lies again...very nervous lol.....
I'm just so relived to be getting to the bottom of this LOOONG ass journey at last.fx for me ladies that nothing shocking/bad comes back.:) 

Well I shall update you all again tmr.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Naaaaaatttttttt!!!!! Hi!!! I have missed you on here!!! How exciting about the appt tomorrow!!!! Hope it's all good news!!!! Will they do a whole work up?? Blood tests and all tomorrow??? 
I am really shocked at how early I got a positive opk!!! It is already going negative.... I will probably keep testing just too see if I have another surge..... Maybe my body was just working up to it this time.....however I did have the pains so who knows!!!! We bd on cd 5 & cd 8.... Hopefully tonight cd9 but not sure.... My hubby's father passed away today so he may not be in the mood, and I don't blame him! I hope I did o though because he has to fly home to South Africa and will be gone for almost 2 weeks!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! 

Amanda that sounds like a crappy u/s appt if I ever heard one! Very confusing indeed! I think you might be right about maybe the sac measuring ahead but at this point it's totally unreliable for dating so I don't know why they would even mention the change of due date! Hope you get some answers tomorrow! And honestly, go with a midwife, I really enjoy mine, I would hate being seen by an OB! 

And Nat, as I said I have a midwife and I'm planning a natural birth hopefully in the water. I've been practising some hypnobirthing and I like it so far! Just have to get Kurtis up to speed! I've been so busy, working flu everyday since there's an H1N1 outbreak here, 10 healthy ppl 18-64 have died in the last 2 weeks.... So we've been mad, 2 hr waits and security at the door! TV Crews at the clinic everyday, just nuts! 
And yes we've had names since about 8 weeks I think but they're secret! No lion king names ill assure you!! Hope everyone is relaxing extra fore tonight I still have an hour of chaos before I can go home!


----------



## natjenson

Ok ladies..li am back from my apt. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh this is so exciting. 


So ok- ...he explained that firstly he cannot send us to the "specialist" untill he sends our basic test info first...so he discussed with pete about SA....he has to phone through next week to request a home kit and then rush his cute ass up to the fertility dept at our hospital on the same day to hand it over. 

He has requested bloods for me to check...E2 ,FSH , LH , and inhibin B , prolactin and TSH , ASA....
this is booked for cd9 ...kind of threw me a little but that's what day (preficular testing) he wants to do....then I have to go in on cd23 bloods to run a progesterone check.
I'm very happy with today's apt...and he oppolagised for the "little" he could do for today but he assured me that these tests are a nessesary first step to get us registered at the local clinic...which I have just researched and not only are they great but they are now performing iui 
I think this is the route we may be getting guided down her 
For now too we are just running a few tests to to see if there is anything causing an infertility issue. 

Well ladies what do you think?....
I am sooo happy we are finally on the right path... 
I just have my fingers crossed that all is well...or something minor comes back that is fixable or treatable. 
He even made a bet with us....lol....that we will not get as far as "extensive" testing.bc couples tend to relax more with ttc and that we bets we come back very soon and announce our bfp.lol....well if only that becomes true lol...we will see I suppose. 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok now I just got myself even more confused!! I cld have swore the tech said I was 4+6..which is exact from my lmp..I mean to the day. But she gave me sept 3rd as my due date??? Wat? That dnt even add up..I checked to see how far along I was based on due date and that put me at 6+0 today..wat the hell? Anyone have any flippin idea now? She specifically said the due date they had me dwn for was sept 3rd. But I am pretty sure she said 4+6..DO U THINK maybe she was sayin 4+6 by lmp but sack measurement changed it to 6+0 puttin my due date closer?? By lmp my due date wld have been sept 11th..im sooooo confused and pissed the doc didnt talk to me..now I even more worried..wld they have checked my fetal pole at 6+0..they only saw sac and yolk sac..makes noooo sense.

If you cant remember what she said then call them to confirm - that's all you can do! 4+6 makes sense to me if that's when your LMP was.... don't worry so much about the due date...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay Nat!! That sounds like a great appt! Definitely a step in the right direction! You'll get some answers for sure and see where to go from there! The doc sounds pretty confident so that's always nice to see! I hope his bet it right!!


----------



## Petzy

Talia - That is crazy about Edmonton.. my brother lives there and is getting his shot today. I am also getting mine tonight at the pharmacy... craziness!! Lots of people at my office have been sick... freaking me right out!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks nat really hope he/she co-operates or i will cry i am so excited its unreal :D counting down the days here lol I am actually pretty busy after the scan but going to try get into town and buy a outfit because i dont have patience to wait lol 

Not just yet i know for a girl we will be using my mams name as her middle name, but not 100% on names there is just too many names to chose from lol

And your app sounds good, deffo a step in the right direction and i am sure like the doctor said you wont need further testing, alot of people get bfp before big testing starts, so fingers crossed :D x


----------



## crazy84

Well girls... I got my positive on cd 9.... But kept testing.....tests got lighter...only got a flashing smiley on my digis......then today cd 11 I got these!!!! So maybe I had 2 surges and this will be when I actually o! I had the pains on cd 8&9 though! Weird huh?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sis4Us

I got 5 days of +++++ OPKs this month and last so stranger things have happened!!! :haha:
Just cover all your basis GL!!!


----------



## Petzy

Good luck Ash! Catch that spermy haha


----------



## mommaplus05

Awsome ashley good to see!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Well I finally got the call from the doc..she said that the 4+6 the tech mention was from my lmp...but baby sac and everything is measuring 6wks..so doc said she is going with 6 wks..yolk sac and gestational sac. She gona try to do an in office quick scan in two wks to see the heartbeat..then I b 8wks..so I have no clue wen I oed but im at least marked at 6wks prego!! Well 6+2 today!! Ugghhh now I wait to see a lil beatin heart..


----------



## mommaplus05

O and I have been struck w terrinle ms. The worst ever!! I had two spells yesterday were I nearly fainted. No clue y. Hopin the first trimester goes quickly..


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Well I finally got the call from the doc..she said that the 4+6 the tech mention was from my lmp...but baby sac and everything is measuring 6wks..so doc said she is going with 6 wks..yolk sac and gestational sac. She gona try to do an in office quick scan in two wks to see the heartbeat..then I b 8wks..so I have no clue wen I oed but im at least marked at 6wks prego!! Well 6+2 today!! Ugghhh now I wait to see a lil beatin heart..

Amanda that's great.. Im so glad you got some answers and you have the official 6+2 now :) Awesome. 

And so glad that you have an apt in two weeks and you can surely see the HB then! Very exciting.

So sorry about the MS kicking in though.. I am lucky so far... Did it come in waves? Have you vomited? Did you get this with your other pregnancies? xx:hugs:


----------



## mommaplus05

Meg I had mild nauseau w the other pregnancies but certainly not this bad..nor did I have the fainting spells. I believe I was almost this sick w my daughter..amd yes I have vomited several times over the past cpl days and the only food not making me gag is fruit. Ugghh I been libin on fruit and fruit water .lol popsicles r nice. Other than that its not happenin..I gag tryin to tolerate my vitamin as well..I feel truly awful..dnt wana leave the house or even get outta bed. Lol blaaa...I still have another 6wks to tough it out. Hopefully not that long though. The hcg is suppose to peak between 8-10 wks then go bk dwn. So im hoping this lasts a short time and I can feel normal again. I cant even kiss my dh without gaggin..talking makes me gag .lol if I dnt have fruit I just chew ice chips to try n ease the gagging feeling a bit.


----------



## mommaplus05

Hopefully u dnt get ms meg..its horrid..mine was mild w my boys so eother its just gona b bad for me or I gona have a girl. I just cant wait to pass the first trimester. Lol very thankful to be prego but very sick this time.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well ladies we were all wrong i am having a little boy hes amazing i will add photos shortly x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ahhh!! We were all wrong!!! But congrats on the boy!! Can't wait to see pics! You must be thrilled! Maybe a little sad it's not a girl since everyone said girl but all is well and I'm sure you're growing a lil heartbreaker!


----------



## Nataliieexo

His name is Trey-Jaymi

The reason we chose Trey is because my mams name is tracey and she was called tray for short so i thought trey was best for a boy x
 



Attached Files:







Trey (2).jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3









Trey (3).jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2









Trey 4d.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4









Trey.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2









Trey3.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nataliieexo

More and i will upload potty shot haha x
 



Attached Files:







Trey4.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2









Treys foot.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4









Treys hands.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crazy84

Congratulations Natalie!!! Those pics are amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Potty shot x
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1389453612867.jpg
File size: 159.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommaplus05

Awwwww congrats natalie. Beautiful pics..ur lo os growing soo fast!! Amazing and precious!! Comgrats hun!


----------



## Petzy

Congrats! That's so exciting a little boy awe xxxx


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Ahhh!! We were all wrong!!! But congrats on the boy!! Can't wait to see pics! You must be thrilled! Maybe a little sad it's not a girl since everyone said girl but all is well and I'm sure you're growing a lil heartbreaker!

How are you doing Tal? You're getting so close!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats on the Blue Bundle boys are great and Love there Mommys!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you hes amazing, love him yes it was a bit disappointed since i have had girl on my mind for so long but so happy i cant wait to meet him x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww yay! Beautiful pictures and I love the dedication t your mom with the name! Trey is definitely a good name for a boy, nice and strong! 

And Meg, I'm doing good, I helped Kurtis clear the driveway yesterday, just mostly chipping the ice, not actually shovelling but it still made me pretty sore. Doing a bunch of little stuff in the house and I'm trying to figure out this paperwork to transfer the mortgage to our name etc... Ugh... But the rest of the nursery furniture should get done today!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Its so obvious hes got a tinky but im still paranoid of buying loads of blue lol x


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!! :):)
How are you all feeling?

Amanda- did you take the coq10 the full cycle or stop after o??

Nat- what cd are you?? Are you going to try this month?? Or wait for all the tests??

Meg- when is your next appt?

Talia- wow you are super close!! I think it is so exciting that you won't know the sex until the baby is born! I wish I could do that! Hahaha but I know myself and there is no way I could hold off from knowing!

Natalie- huge congrats on a boy! Boys are the sweetest things! And they love their mommas!

Sis- are you doing anything different/extra this cycle?

Well I am 1 dpo!! Yay! The hubs and I got lots of bding in!! However I had one day with blood streaked ewcm....looked it up and means super fertile....and that is the day we missed! But we bd the day before and after so we should still be good!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow ashley! Sounds like u got awsome coverage this roumd..yay! And yes I took the coq10 all way up to my bfp...:) I have good fx for ya hun!! I am 6+4 today..movin along..ms and faitgue is horrible..but hangin tight..nat? Wens ur apt? Meg? Hope everyone else is well...


----------



## crazy84

Maybe the coq10 gave you such a strong egg that it split!! Maybe there are two in there and that's why you are so sick?!!! I really hope it subsides!!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Thanks ashley .I hope this sickness get better too..


----------



## Sis4Us

Prob a Pink Bean I've heard they can carry high levels of HCG and that can cause the MS!! 
Hope u feel better real soon!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Im thinkin so too!


----------



## Petzy

Hi Girls...

Ashley sounds like you did an amazing job with the BD'ing!! FX for you!!

To answer your Q my first scan is tomorrow... I will be 6+1... AHHH - Super nervous I cant help it. But I am also excited.

No MS yet but I just hit 6 weeks today so lots of time to catch up to that lol - LETS HOPE NOT! Major fatigue, sore boobs, and cramping is all ive got going on right now.

I am sitting at my desk yawning for the 70th time even though I just slept 9 hours lol


----------



## crazy84

Exciting!! I love when y'all go for your scans!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

So excited for your scan meg! Symptoms sound exactly on cue, my ms really wasn't bad at all but it did start right around 6weeks! 

AFM I think this weekend marks the 'I can't believe I might have to feel like this for x amount of weeks!' My hips/ spd have been horrid and last night throw some major back and has pains, I was so uncomfortable! I hope it tapers off and I can go back to just being huge and having a hard time moving, without the pain lol... It is what it is!


----------



## Petzy

Oh Talia! I hope you feel better but unfortunately your relief may not come until he/she comes out! haha.... oh I am sure the final weeks are the worst by far. Wishing you all the best.. :)


----------



## mommaplus05

Good luck at ur scan meg!! Super excited for ya!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Good luck with your scan today meg cant wait to hear back x


----------



## mommaplus05

Best luck again megs..b waitin! Doc called me yest..I have to b on a vitamin d suppliment for 12 wks then a retest..test showed I was deficient..and doc has put me on an anti nauseau med..hopefully itnwrks and I can get through the nxt wks..good news is she gona do an ultrasound in her office nxt friday(the 24th).. its unifficial so wnt get like measurements or nuttin but will getbto see baby and hear heartbeat. :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Eeekk insomnia since 430 this morning, eagerly awaiting your scan meg! I didn't know they tested for vit d deficiency, I was just told to start taking some if I wasn't already. Being in Canada in the winter we tend to all be lacking in vit d so it's a supplement us northerly folk should be taking a bit of! 
Congrats on the unofficial us! It'll be on my birthday! Must be good luck! 

AFM, thank god all my pains gave me break yesterday so it was bearable lol Kurtis has made it to day 4 with only one smoke so that's really exciting! He has a really hard time at work since everyone is allowed to smoke inside the shop, hopefully today is better! So proud! Our friend who's been helping us Reno the house ordered him those electronic cigarettes with a couple different flavours and its really doing the trick! It's already going so well it's like a dream come true, just in time for baby!


----------



## natjenson

Hiya ladies....:) 

Talia...Yaye kertis is doing well there by the sounds of it...:thumbup: well done to him.
I know a few people using them e ciggarettes and they ARE really good.i hope he manages to to get through the worst.:) 
So sorry you been having a hard time with the pressure and back pains love...I'd like to say it will ease off but it's not going to untill a week or so after birth...Alll I will say is TAKE IT EASY you lovely lady...get them darn feet up when you can lol.:hugs: 

Natalie...aweeeeee your scan pics are brilliant- I love them...and Yaye for a boy...it's true...boys LOVE their mammy....awe nat - the affection you are going to get is magical....it's a wonderful feeling.

Ashley...Yaye for dpo status :happydance: 
So sorry to hear about hubby's situation.i hope he is ok.:hugs: 

Amanda...awe so sorry you been getting the dreaded sickness.i hope them meds do the trick for ya.:) 
Looking forward to hearing about your scan next Friday :) 

Meg?....how has your scan gone.....I hope well love.:flower: 

Afm...cd6 here...really nothing to report about lol...have my MRI and fertillity bloods on Thursday...excited/nervous lol...
Will let you all know how that goes :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

What's the MRI for Nat? Did I miss something?


----------



## Petzy

Hi Girls! Quick update as I just got to the office but, got to see baby today, with a healthy little heartbeat and all measuring 6 weeks exactly just like he/she should. It was a big relief and very surreal.

We have to make some decisions about pre screening and our doctor after first trimester when we go back in 2 weeks for my 8 week scan. Lots to think about!

I will post a pic later when I get home xoxo Will check in soon 

Good luck with the nausea meds Amanda - I am really glad you got some... xx


----------



## natjenson

OurLilFlu said:


> What's the MRI for Nat? Did I miss something?

Hiya talia :hi: 
Oh the MRI?....ummmm...well I don't think I have posted on here about it yet....
They found sclerosis on my kidneys and spine...so it's more to check this out in a detailed way and to check on it's progression.
And then it's straight off for cd9 fertility bloods.:happydance:

Rather nervous about the MRI but what can I do...go with the flow- pull myself through to the 27th and see what the reumathologist Has to say about it.i just hope it's no worse than they first found/thought.
This all stems from my trip/stay in hospital last march...now they are concerned about it.
How are you today?...is the uncomfortable back/hips ok...lots of rest love that's what you needs :thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

O so glad ur scan went awsome!! So glad u got to see heartbeat..makes me a lil wrried y they had me at 6wks but cldnt hear one..:( but then again they didnt even check. Ugghh..but I go back nxt friday! U get an 8wk scan too meg? How awsome..! Bet that is such a relieve to see a lil beatin heart..


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay great news about your scan and HB! Sticky bean! That's so awesome you don't have to wait long for you next one! Can't wait to see the pic! 

Nat, it's always good to know they're looking into everything for you! Hope it goes well, they are kinda big scary machines but the actual procedure is easy peasy! At least you have some silver lining in the fact that you'll be taking another step on your fertility front!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> O so glad ur scan went awsome!! So glad u got to see heartbeat..makes me a lil wrried y they had me at 6wks but cldnt hear one..:( but then again they didnt even check. Ugghh..but I go back nxt friday! U get an 8wk scan too meg? How awsome..! Bet that is such a relieve to see a lil beatin heart..

Amanda - lots of people don't get to see the HB at 6 weeks, but especially if they didn't look for one then do not stress yourself. 

I am really glad you go back next Friday for another scan. You will surely see it then :) 

Yeah I go at 8, 10, and 12 weeks I am pretty sure but I could be wrong.

It was a big relief for sure, to see it, it was shocking because Ive never had that before of course, but very cool. I wonder what it will look like at 8 weeks vs now... hopefully some little arm or leg buds growing then hehe


----------



## natjenson

Come on Ashley...:) it's just me and you now love...we GONNA GET OUR BFPS this month ok....mission POSIBLE!!! Lol...

Believe believe believe- we can do this.:) ....up the duffers street here we come! :) 

Now grace us with your double pinkys first Ashley:) :thumbup: 


Thankyou talia- I hope they do get to the bottom of it.:) 
It's kind of nerve racking bc of the results...they do not give them to you right away...I have to wait till the 27th to speak with my specialist :( ....but ill survive lol.
I'd love to say this will all come to nothing but they are obviously concerned about something...:( ....all I can hope for is that it is no worse.:thumbup: :) 

Amanda love- try not to worry yourself ok..:hugs:
Lots of people do not see it straight away...even a day or two can be off in some way ...you'll see- next Friday you will see that little heart flickering away :) perhaps two even :thumbup: :) 

Natalie...how are you these days.? Good I hopes.:) what do you think of this years celebrity bb?....controversial or what eh?.......lee needs to man up!...what a dick wad eh!....lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Ok here's my blob girls ! It's not the whole blob it's the area where the little "1" is on the left lol. Looking forward to the next one :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Petzy

It posted sideways sorry !


----------



## natjenson

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I LOVE IT.
MEG...IM IN LOVE WITH THAT LIL PIC....wow- a baby! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :happydance: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Yes Nat this has to be our month!!!!!! Come on bfps!!!! :):)


----------



## Sis4Us

Don't forget me I want a BFP!!! :hi:


----------



## natjenson

Sis4Us said:


> Don't forget me I want a BFP!!! :hi:

He he woooops sorry sis...lol...yes yes...bfp for us three please.:thumbup:
I must say you chart is looking good again...how many natural cycles in a row have you done now love?...do you think the none meds has done somthing to you temps?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat i dont watch bb but i'm fine, looking foward t my 20 week scan to see my little man and fingers crossed hes ok, didnt really think about it til now but they can actually tell you somethings wrong because its more detailed im a little scared, 3 weeks til that.

I saw the consultant for the first time this morning i have to have a heart scan due to my mam having a hole in her heart and me being high risk of blood clots is mainly because of her history so im scared about that, and he said if there was a problem with my heart they would have to do a heart scan on baby, more scared! i just hope theres nothing wrong with his or my heart or him in general, we've came this far i couldnt cope him being ripped away from me now, i'm attached badly when we first found out boy i was in shock really thought he was going to be a she and i thought it was going to take me ages to accept but i am used to him being a boy already lol x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay for a blob! Love it! 

Natalie, try not to worry about the 20 week scan, just focus on the positive. They can see lots on the scan but many markers for things dissapear at subsequent scans. He will be just perfect!


----------



## Sis4Us

This will be Cycle 3 Non medicated!!!

I took Vitex this cycle though so I think it gave me the 4days of ++++++ OPK and higher temps!!
Well that and the Cold I had :haha:

I've had a headache since yesterday so I'm kinda afraid its my Pre AF Headache but trying to stay ++++++ !!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Natalie try to stay positive..my last one which is now two yrs old was born with a hole in his heart that healed itself by the time he was 1..its all just to be safe anyway..try not to let it bother u..u amd bb will b wonderful! I totally understand ur worries..im right w ya..my daugher has an ovarian cyct which in uturo which was weird..my youngest also had to have testosterone injections wen he was 6 month old because his lil boy part didnt grow much while he was in my tummy..weird ehh? They said they got a shot of it from momma wen boys develop to cause the penis to grow normal siz and my body lacked it..but it worked!! My lil boy now looks like a normally endowed baby boy now. Lol...so I totally understand ur concern when they tend to put an at risk marker on ya..but hang in there gal!!! Im b sendin u and ur lo lots of good vibes!!;)


----------



## Petzy

Wow Amanda you 've been through a lot with your babies but it sounds like they are perfectly healthy now, that's great. 

Natalie, try to think positive for your scan hun I know it's hard but the odds are in your favor and it's likely that your little boy is just fine!


----------



## Petzy

I am literally falling asleep at my desk here lol....


----------



## natjenson

Hiya Ashley love how are you doing there Hun?:) 
What dpo are you now?....anything symptom wise going on?
Good luck Hun :flower: 

Well afm....cd10 here...started opks....nada yet.:) 
MRI went well-altho very uncomfortable,waiting to see specialist to discuss results ....cd9 bloods went well too...waiting for cd23 bloods now and then review results on the 30th of jan...exciting nervous all at once...

How is everyone?
Good I hopes :) 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> Hiya Ashley love how are you doing there Hun?:)
> What dpo are you now?....anything symptom wise going on?
> Good luck Hun :flower:
> 
> Well afm....cd10 here...started opks....nada yet.:)
> MRI went well-altho very uncomfortable,waiting to see specialist to discuss results ....cd9 bloods went well too...waiting for cd23 bloods now and then review results on the 30th of jan...exciting nervous all at once...
> 
> How is everyone?
> Good I hopes :)
> :) :) :) xxx

Hi Nat!!!!!!!!! I am so so glad everything is going well so far!! And also super happy to hear from you!!!!!
I am cd 18.......6dpo...already testing :blush: of course nothing yet!! Lol
My boobs are normally so sore I can't stand them by now.....but not bad at all......maybe the fertileaid is balancing me out better!!
My husband has been gone since Monday......Tuesday and Wednesday I was in bed by 7:30..... Lastnight I was up all dang night...my husband hasn't seen his family back home in 7 years so he is overwhelmed with seeing them all and loving it.....but that means he hasn't had much time to contact me......so I have cried like a baby over that! All of these could be symptoms of pregnancy or symptoms of him leaving and me missing him!! :):)


----------



## natjenson

Awe Ashley love...I'm so sorry you are feeling so alone right now.:hug: to you...
I'm glad hubby is enjoying his time with is family but I hope he returns home to you soon ASAP....so you can be with him again.:thumbup: 

Testing already,.....I'm shocked....lol...I'm not really bahahahaha....
So your lack of symptoms could indeed be a symptom :) 
Let's hopes o Hun...
I havnt been around much on bnb latley so I have missed everybody....but I notice it has gone very quiet on here.
I hope your ok love.:) 
The fertilaid sounds like just the ticket..,maybe I may just get some of this for next cycle eh.:) 

Take care Ashley ....and good luck...I hope you get your bfp...what a lovely welcome home pressie that would be for dh too :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Hi gals..natalie, im glad ur testing went good..thats a relief..hopefully u gals get ur bfp soooonn. Lop (fingers ssooo crossed for ya) ashley. Glad ur testing. Im b scoping it out and waitin to see ur tests. Hopefully ur vitamins amd coq10 wrks well for ya. ;) as for me, im hangin(most days w my head in the toilet)..lol doc has put me on zophran and it seems to b helpin..today is day one on it and I made it through the day without throwingg up but had horrible diarrea after bein constipated for the past 4 days uuugggghhh..doc said my vitamin d was horribly low so she put me on 50, 000mg once a wk..(weird).. I been just layin round as much as kids let me and trying to deal..lots of cramps probably due to all the bowel issues..my diet has totally changed..cant eat or drink wat I love at all. I hate soda but sprite and cream r my fav right now and popsicles. I been takin extra b6 to help w the nauseau but not real sure it has made a difference..well im off to bed my friends..hope everyone else is doing wonderful!!:) hope to hear from u soon on ur testing nat and ashley!


----------



## crazy84

Thanks Nat!!!! I sure hope you get yours too! I hope your tests all come back excellent.....
Ok tmi....I am only 6dpo...but I am feeling. Little bubbly(lol) down there....ugh that is usually a sign of af for me! Ugh I hope it's not though!!!! I looked back at all my cycles and my lp is usually 12/13 days....so I should still have a ways!
It is quiet here!! 
Yay for opks!!! I can't wait until you get to start testing...although you are much more controlled than me!! Hahahaha :)


----------



## crazy84

Hey Amanda!!! :):) so sorry you are so sick!!! That is no fun but totally worth it!! But you know that!! How long until the next scan?? Have you decided to stay with the doc or go with a midwife?! Geez I sure hope this is it for me this cycle!!!!! I am not sure I got enough of the fertilaide in my system before o.... But I sure hope so! Af is suppose to hit 2 days before hubby gets home.... So if it didn't show that would be so exciting and amazing!!!


----------



## kariemo

so sorry you are so sick


----------



## natjenson

kariemo said:


> so sorry you are so sick

Thankyou kariemo that's very nice of you to say that to amanda(mommaplus) 
I hope she gets well soon too.:) 

So I see your new on bnb...:thumbup:...how long have you been ttc?...
It would be nice to have some new comers in here.:thumbup:

Good luck love and lots of baby dust to you.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi Amanda...sorry your having such a bad time in your first tri so far love...please try and eat as much as you can...what with you mentioning that your are somewhat underweight it's important Hun.:flower: 
I hope them meds that doc gave you kick in soon.:) 
So when is your next scan...did you say it is next week.?....good luck love.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Good morning!!! :):) ok ok.....I know you have all been dying for me to blow our thread up(sarcasm) lol here is my 7dpo....nothing just quite yet!! Still lots if time!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommaplus05

Awwww thank all of u so much for ur concern. Im hangin in there. Tryin to eat as much as I can. Ashley it still early!! :) keep peein! Lol..high hopes for all of u!


----------



## natjenson

Still lots of time yet Ashley.:) ....
Try not to waist your frers yet tho Hun :thumbup: ...I would certainly save them for 9/10/11 plus dpo.:thumbup: 

Good luck :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> Still lots of time yet Ashley.:) ....
> Try not to waist your frers yet tho Hun :thumbup: ...I would certainly save them for 9/10/11 plus dpo.:thumbup:
> 
> Good luck :)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

I know I know...I will save them!! Hahahaha I was just kinda hoping it might show something!! Crazy girl...I know!! Lol :):)
I am going to get my nails redone today!! I am thinking red tips....except for one on each hand..(ring finger) and doing that one pink tip with hearts?! Valentines theme!! :):) hopefully they will be as cute as I am imagining and not trashy! Lol
Hoping it will take my mind off of a lot of crap!! So much going on!! 
Nat how was th opk today?! 
Amanda are the meds kicking in??!
Sis where are you in your cycle??
Meg,Talia,Natalie - how are you all feeling??
Anyone heard from Barb? Ivf yet??


----------



## Petzy

Good luck with your tests Ashley !! Yeah definitely save those FRER! I didn't whip it out until 11dpo but go crazy with the cheapies hehe xx

Nat best of luck on the OPKs love xoxo will be watching !

Amanda so sorry you are so sick. Glad you got Meds and they seem to be helping ! Hope that it just improves from here for you xx

As for me I am feeling pretty good! Still just have badddd fatigue and boob pain but I know MS can come any time so I will knock on wood here. It would be amazing if it never came. Lol. We will see. Eager for my next scan in 10 sleeps!

Xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! 

Poopy morning sickness is so bad for you A, meg I hope that part passes you by! 

Can't wait to see some more tests / opks! Lets blow it up! Haha

I was curious about barbs journey too and I peeked in something like '2014 ivfs' and she's been updating there! So exciting! I think they were gonna do a retrieval in the coming days! Fingers crossed so tight for her!! 

As for me, I worked at the hospital yesterday and my hips are just a mess. Kurtis wants me to stop working there and just work the handful of flu shifts I have booked. I feel so useless and there's still a ways to go :( ugh and the thought of being at home for 5, let alone 6 or 7 weeks if I go over sounds like boredom torture! I don't know what to do... I can make it through the shift fine, but the evening and the day after I'm pretty much shot. I know it sounds like I should absolutely stop but I still figure if I only do it once or twice a week it'll be bearable... Am I being ridiculous?


----------



## Petzy

If you can handle once or twice a week it's probably good for you to do so ! But if you are spending all your time between recovering its hard to see that being worth it you know ? Totally up to you of course xx

Barb had embryo transfer today so she will find out in a couple weeks if she's preggers. Have everything crossed for her


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg...how exciting for barbs. Ohhh im sooo praying for her..it wld b sooo wonderful..


----------



## crazy84

Valentine nails!! My fingers look old in this pic! Lol oh well...cute nails!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Valentine nails!! My fingers look old in this pic! Lol oh well...cute nails!!

Beautifull Ashley I love them:) 

Hope you are ok love....what dpo are you now.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies :) 

1 dpo here.:happydance:

Hope everyone is well :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Hey Nat!!!! Thanks for checking on me!! I am good! Starting to feel a little discouraged...9dpo and bfn....boooooooo but there is still time! 
How are you feeling about this cycle?? Did y'all get good coverage?! Lol

How is everyone else feeling ladies???


----------



## mommaplus05

Good mornin gals..nat, ashley? How ya feelin bout ur cycles? Nat u think u got good coverage? Ashley? Dnt get discouraged yet!! U still have time. I wonder how barb is? Did she have the transfer?


----------



## crazy84

Thanks Amanda.... I looked back and with my last pregnancy I got a faint on cd 23... So not quite there yet.... But my cycles were also longer back then! Ugh.... We shall see!! :)
How are you feeling? Ms died down yet???


----------



## Petzy

Ashley! You are only 9DPO! I didnt get a positive until 11/12 DPO :) Lots of time left... FX for you! xx

How you feeling Amanda??


----------



## crazy84

Thanks Meg!! Needing that boost of cofidence!! Keeping my fingers crossed!! How are you feeling?? Still no ms? I can't wait for you girls' next appointments!! :):):)


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Ash, and of course you are still in the running hun... lots of time :) I saw a lot of BFNs at 9DPO let me tell you!

Still no MS, but i have had this on and off queasy/crampy feeling last two days.. if it doesnt get worse than that i would be happy but i dont want to speak too soon lol

I am excited for next scan too... 8 sleeps!


----------



## crazy84

9dpo pm test.....because I just can't help but peeing on tests!! As if my hcg is going to jump within hours!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommaplus05

Im doin ok meg..thanks..the meds doc has me on seems to be helping butnw one horrible side effect..I have only gone to the bathroom(#2) twice in like nine days..:( its hoorible. My poor belly is soooo bloated in look like im 5 months preg! Booo..im goin on day 5 now w no bm..lol may have to use a softener or sumthin cuz im soo unconfortable. Ugghh..I at 7 +6 tomorrow and get my scan on friday..cant wait to see this lil bean and its heartbeat. Time been goin soo slow..ready to b through 1st tri and get away from the horrid ms. Lol im hangin though. How r u? U still hangin tight? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## crazy84

Wow you are already 7+6 Amanda!! Golly girls it is passing quick to me!! :) can't wait to hear of your next scans!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh man, I had bad constipation in first tri, those meds must be compounding it! Def drink a ton of water and try to take a stool softener. Must be so painful :( hope it quits soon! Wee I'm excited for these scans coming up! 
And I'm with the rest of the ladies, 9dpo is still really early my faint faint pos was 11 dpo


----------



## crazy84

Thanks Talia! Trying to stay positive!! :):)


----------



## crazy84

10 dpo........ Does anyone wanna tweak this!? I feel like I finally see something! Haven't had crap on these...but lots of girls have had horrible Evaps......and it could just be my eyes creating a line!
It showed right away, guess with these tests that doesn't mean a whole lot though!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmm something is there, hard to tell if its an evap or a fainty, I'm no good to tweak but I hope this is it!


----------



## crazy84

Thanks Talia!! I suppose only time will tell! Even if it is an Evap...it has renewed my hope for the day! Weird right?! Lol gotta hold onto something!! 
Talia it just keeps getting closer and closer!! I am so excited to hear what you have!! Have you made a birthing plan? Meds?? No meds??


----------



## Nataliieexo

I see something is it fmu if so try smu lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ahh talia less than 5 weeks to how exciting i wish i only had that left.


----------



## crazy84

Hey Natalie!!!! I will use smu....and pm pee too Hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

I forget where you are but in Canada, at least in my province most midwives do homebirths or birth centres. So no epidural and limited other meds. Part of my hypnobabies program this week is to do the birth plan. Since I've worked in labour and delivery and know all the ins and outs I know what I want/ don't want but I guess I should probably write it down so df is in on it too! It's creeping by that's for sure, had my shower on Sunday and it was wonderful! Finally filling up some of the drawer space!


----------



## crazy84

Guess I am going to have to go with Evap on the wondfo! Smu frer.....plus checked my cervix and boom....red! It's different than normal....coloring and everything....but I assume only one thing can follow! Ok.....maybe I can get lucky and it be ib! Not totally giving up hope! If af does arrive this next cycle will be my last of actively trying....I will just go to ntnp......hoping it doesn't come to that!
I feel like I see something on this...but I also feel like I want it so bad I am creating that something! Grrrrr...... It's ok!! Gotta stay positive.....I guess at least my body should be in good shape for the next cycle...
10dpo cd22

Never mind....definitely don't see anything
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Petzy

I thought I may have seen something on the cheapie but not the FRER just yet... FX for a change tomorrow! I didn't test till 11DPO.... so there is still time :) When is AF due again Ash??

Amanda - Sorry about the constipation argh... I have been lucky so far with that, no changes. I do have this fullness in my stomach when I eat that is uncomfortable and makes it hard to get to sleep at night though... blah! 

Talia - Ohh you had your shower how nice! And 5 weeks wow... my BFF is due Feb 22nd so she is right near you :D You have probably seen her a lot on here actually haha


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> I thought I may have seen something on the cheapie but not the FRER just yet... FX for a change tomorrow! I didn't test till 11DPO.... so there is still time :) When is AF due again Ash??
> 
> Amanda - Sorry about the constipation argh... I have been lucky so far with that, no changes. I do have this fullness in my stomach when I eat that is uncomfortable and makes it hard to get to sleep at night though... blah!
> 
> Talia - Ohh you had your shower how nice! And 5 weeks wow... my BFF is due Feb 22nd so she is right near you :D You have probably seen her a lot on here actually haha

I am pretty sure I am out Meg.....it's ok though....af due the 25th


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ashley i showed on cheapies before frer u should of took another cheapie lol


----------



## crazy84

Hahahaha I am sure I will take a few more of those! But when I checked my cervix there was blood :/:/ not a lot.....just a weird glob......real real small....but this is my normal time when I start spotting :(......


----------



## mommaplus05

Thats defo weird ashley. I feel liie I can see faint on both tests. I wld defo say retest w a cheapy!


----------



## crazy84

I think I drank too much coffee!! I can't hold it! Hahahaha I will try again tonight.... But like I said....pretty sure I am out!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Meg, what's her name? I'm sure she's on my feb group or feb labour watch... ESP if she's pretty active! We've had 4 preemies but only 2 January babies, they're gonna come one after another once feb hits!


----------



## Petzy

Talia - It's Sara1983... I dont know how active she is lately but she was on a lot prior.. I told her about your EDD before and she knows who you are so you have likely seen her around!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Meg how are things going, nearly scan time for you and amanda, mines 2 weeks tomorrow cant wait, but very scared for it aswell, must be a mother thing to worry lol i still worry about miscarriage now and im sure it would be early labour if something happened now, i always worry, pains worry me and i get alot of them, i'll be much more relaxed when i have my little boy in my arms lol x


----------



## Petzy

Hi Natalie! Oh I completely understand.... and once he is here you will be scared about new and different things! You are right, you are already a mum :) Aches and pains are so normal and you will get a lot of them the bigger you get hehe! I cant believe you are 17 weeks already wow... I would have been the same if not for my prior M/C I suppose! crazy....

I am doing well thanks... 7 sleeps until my next scan...I just want to see it again badly because I cant help the fear with my symptoms coming and going so much...I almost wish I would randomly vomit or something LOL urgh it never ends does it


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yip 18 weeks on thursday im starting to feel small kicks quite frequent i love it, i know scans are so excited im quite bummed out that theres no more scans after my 20 week scan im used to them lol but i can enjoy looking at all the scans on this thread :) i used to wish that, but when i got them i didnt like them haha this has been a pretty easy pregnancy if you cross out the utis and thrush ive had and now the backache but hardly any morning sickness or anything xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Hi gals. Natalie, u poor thing. U wrry so much..18wks. Omg how time certainly flies doesnt it. Wow..thats amazing..I am 8wks tomorrow and time goin slow here..feelin like poo certainly does not help im sure..I have 3 sleeps til my ultrasound and cant wait. Hope u all r doin well..ashley did u retest this eve?


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Hi gals. Natalie, u poor thing. U wrry so much..18wks. Omg how time certainly flies doesnt it. Wow..thats amazing..I am 8wks tomorrow and time goin slow here..feelin like poo certainly does not help im sure..I have 3 sleeps til my ultrasound and cant wait. Hope u all r doin well..ashley did u retest this eve?

I did.... And I really don't see anything....guessing that puts me out especially with the tinged cm that I am getting! It's really disheartening! But I just have to believe in God's time! And worst case scenario...I am already blessed with 3 wonderful kiddos!
I am bummed though...the past few cycles I have really thought we nailed it! :/


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Hi gals. Natalie, u poor thing. U wrry so much..18wks. Omg how time certainly flies doesnt it. Wow..thats amazing..I am 8wks tomorrow and time goin slow here..feelin like poo certainly does not help im sure..I have 3 sleeps til my ultrasound and cant wait. Hope u all r doin well..ashley did u retest this eve?
> 
> I did.... And I really don't see anything....guessing that puts me out especially with the tinged cm that I am getting! It's really disheartening! But I just have to believe in God's time! And worst case scenario...I am already blessed with 3 wonderful kiddos!
> I am bummed though...the past few cycles I have really thought we nailed it! :/Click to expand...

O booo ashley. I hate that. Have u spoke w doc about possibly tryin to lengthen ur cycles?


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> Hi gals. Natalie, u poor thing. U wrry so much..18wks. Omg how time certainly flies doesnt it. Wow..thats amazing..I am 8wks tomorrow and time goin slow here..feelin like poo certainly does not help im sure..I have 3 sleeps til my ultrasound and cant wait. Hope u all r doin well..ashley did u retest this eve?
> 
> I did.... And I really don't see anything....guessing that puts me out especially with the tinged cm that I am getting! It's really disheartening! But I just have to believe in God's time! And worst case scenario...I am already blessed with 3 wonderful kiddos!
> I am bummed though...the past few cycles I have really thought we nailed it! :/Click to expand...
> 
> O booo ashley. I hate that. Have u spoke w doc about possibly tryin to lengthen ur cycles?Click to expand...

No... I haven't seem a doctor at all yet..... I am not sure if I will go that far.....


----------



## mommaplus05

Im sry this road gota b a pain for ya! Boo to that..im miserable. Lol have been all wk..im sooo constipated and bloated I swear I look 4mo preg!! My tummy is huge!.. my intestines feel wrapped up and it actually keeps me up at night. I am almost certain it has to do w my nauseau medicine..I may have to suffer a few days without and allow my body to get a brk and go to the bathroom before my stomach literally explodes. Lol I have never wanted to poop so bad. Lmao! This is nuts. Lol my acid cant handle no more fruit..I have eaten all the yogurt in the house as well along w juice. Not sure wat else to do now. Uggghhhh


----------



## OurLilFlu

Honestly, for me since I don't drink coffee often, a good latte would get things moving if I was in a bind... Eeekk! Excited for scans for everyone, can't believe your almost 18 wks Natalie! It goes by so fast in second tri! Time is crawling for me!


----------



## natjenson

Hiya Ashley :) ...
Anything on your tests today love?....

Talia...wow you are close now eh...how exciting good luck.

Amanda...have you had your bm yet?...poor thing....have you tried a handful of grapes?....but I will most certainly back up talia -a cup of strong coffee is a brilliant way of getting things moving...ESP first thing in the morning love.

Well afm...3dpo...trying not to test till 10 dpo,...have zero tests...apart for a few opks...:) 
Have tender bbs already!...not like me at all....IF I do get this it's usually around 7/8/9 dpo...so wayyyyyy early....
Got my second lot of fertility bloods next week too...peter sending in his s/a tmr...
Can wait to finally sit down with the doctor and talk this all out and find some solutions and get our first official apt with the fertility clinic woop woop :happydance:
Anyways I will certainly tell you all how that goes.:) 
I just hope I get my bfp first you know ...:) 

Good luck ladies...Ashley love I hope your ok and that the tinged cm hasn't progressed to af...I will slay that bitch if it has lol...
I am elite now..li will get her good ok,:) :thumbup: 

Imagine....I am in commando position laying on the brow of the hills....with my sniper -ready and waiting to snap that witch...I got the best weapon now...dare she grace us again ash and sis?....grrrrr lol :rofl: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> Hiya Ashley :) ...
> Anything on your tests today love?....
> 
> Talia...wow you are close now eh...how exciting good luck.
> 
> Amanda...have you had your bm yet?...poor thing....have you tried a handful of grapes?....but I will most certainly back up talia -a cup of strong coffee is a brilliant way of getting things moving...ESP first thing in the morning love.
> 
> Well afm...3dpo...trying not to test till 10 dpo,...have zero tests...apart for a few opks...:)
> Have tender bbs already!...not like me at all....IF I do get this it's usually around 7/8/9 dpo...so wayyyyyy early....
> Got my second lot of fertility bloods next week too...peter sending in his s/a tmr...
> Can wait to finally sit down with the doctor and talk this all out and find some solutions and get our first official apt with the fertility clinic woop woop :happydance:
> Anyways I will certainly tell you all how that goes.:)
> I just hope I get my bfp first you know ...:)
> 
> Good luck ladies...Ashley love I hope your ok and that the tinged cm hasn't progressed to af...I will slay that bitch if it has lol...
> I am elite now..li will get her good ok,:) :thumbup:
> 
> Imagine....I am in commando position laying on the brow of the hills....with my sniper -ready and waiting to snap that witch...I got the best weapon now...dare she grace us again ash and sis?....grrrrr lol :rofl:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hahahahahahahahahha oh Nat you make me smile!!!!! Still spotting.....completely the norm! Grrrrrrrr.....I was real disappointed yesterday....but I am better today...I have tested and still bfn... Af is definitely on her stinking way! Lol and I can just picture you getting ready to tear her to shreds! Lol
Yay for 3dpo!!! And yay for holding off on testing!! I normally reorder my tests the day I start spotting...but I dnt think I will this cycle!! I still have some left....so I will just use those and definitely later on in my dpo!!! 
Excited for you to start testing!!!! Lots of baby dust!!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah Nat that was beautiful scene you painted for us! Haha yes I'm getting close! It's crazy!! 
Sorry AF is on her stinking way ash. 
Can't wait to hear what comes for your fertility appt Nat!


----------



## crazy84

OurLilFlu said:


> Hahah Nat that was beautiful scene you painted for us! Haha yes I'm getting close! It's crazy!!
> Sorry AF is on her stinking way ash.
> Can't wait to hear what comes for your fertility appt Nat!

Thanks Talia!! At least I get to look forward to finding out the sex of your baby in the coming weeks!!! I can't believe how close it is! I can't believe we have been here from the beginning!! So excited for you!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Mornin gals. I more sleep til u/s..still miserable w no bm. :doc gave me a script of colace..took it last night but still nuttin..if I go another two days I suppose to call doc back but heck I b in office tomorrow anyway. Ugghhh...hope all u are well..


----------



## OurLilFlu

How many colace did they say to take, make sure it's at least once in the am and once with supper. We use them on postpartum all the time. Man I feel for you!!


----------



## Petzy

Ugh sorry to be a downer but lack of symptoms is just totally freaking me out today. I am very paranoid that by bean isn't doing well :(


----------



## Nataliieexo

Meg you will be fine i felt comepletely normal until recently only a few times did i feel pregnant, morning sickness seems to be hitting me now which is not fun at all.

Nat looking forward to hearing about your app although i dont think your gona need it xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya Meg, try not to worry about symptoms it's normal for them to come and go, and I, like Natalie had it pretty easy too, I would pretty much forget I was pregnant half the time since I had no symptoms, ESP when my boobs stopped hurting. That was my only consistent symptom in the beginning then it was gone! At least you have an U/S soon... Waiting til even 10 weeks for me was worrying! I'm sure your bean is just fine, he/she is just not causing a ruckus in your body!


----------



## Petzy

When did your boob soreness go away? I feel like its to early to stop now... Thanks Talia


----------



## Nataliieexo

I only had boob soreness at ovulation, my nipples didnt start hurting til later on and they dont even hurt much, my boobs haveny grown or felt any different at all.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I forget honestly... Sorry! I just remember most of first tri was living life as normal, and worrying if it was 'normal'. It was frustrating! Like you said I remember wishing to just throw up to at least have some sort of indication things were going ok


----------



## Petzy

Well Its nice to hear you both had such minimal symptoms.. its not like I want to be puking my guts out of course, and I consider myself Lucky, but a little wave would be nice lol... ugh this stuff never gets easier does it?? I feel so stuck between asking for an expedited scan or sucking it up for 5 more days.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I wished for morning sickness, got it and wish it away lol the first trimester is so worrying, im finding the stage im at if we cut the sickness out its good to have the little thumps i dont feel the need to get the heartbeat monitor out, if it helps maybe in a few weeks invest in one? Its been my life saver i would have been a million times worse without it but it can be tricky to locate the heartbeat at first, now its harder because hes on the move alot, if you can wait you should wait but if you really cant i dont see the harm in asking, i really wish i could move my 20 week scan closer, im so nervous about it i want it to be asap but u know its possibly my last scan unless i get growth scans or his heart scan, im getting a heart scan because of my mams hole in the heart it puts me high risk so they need to rule it out and if i do have something wrong he needs a heart scan too i think this is upping my 20 week scan anxiety aswell x


----------



## Petzy

I think if I got a doppler I would obsess too much.. I can see myself doing that... But I totally understand why its also a lovely thing!! So glad you have had success with it.

I understand your fears about the heart issue... but have you been given a statistic on how likely it is that the baby would have that condition too? I have faith everything will be just fine with your baby boy :) 2 weeks until your scan :D


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya for both of you I probably wouldn't ask for a sooner scan. I had my 20 week at 18 weeks which was nice but then you have nothing for the rest, that's why we did a 3D at 28. Lol 
Dopplers are handy but it can be very nerve wracking if you can't find the HB, I know Natalie you found it pretty early but I think for me I was like 13-14 weeks when I picked it up... Most docs / midwives won't even try til 16 and by 17 or so I was feeling little pops. So it wasn't really too important for me... I was pretty level headed about it but if you're expecting to find it super early you might get distraught! Anyways long ramble. If you can hang tight meg I think you'll be better off. Of course if you're cramping or spotting I'd def call in.


----------



## crazy84

Omg Amanda!! I have been stalking b&b to see how your scan went!! I still think twins!! What time is the appointment?!


----------



## Nataliieexo

If i dont have it they wont have any concern about him having it, if i was to have it then there would be, they only look into it if the parent of the baby has one but since i have never been checked i wouldn't know, so fingers crossed there's nothing wrong with mine, there was no indication that there was anything wrong with my mams until she was 38 so no symptoms or anything with it. I hope these 2 weeks fly over.


----------



## mommaplus05

Good mornin friemds. Hope all is well..nat? Were r u now in ur cycle? How many dpo? Ashley did af hit full force? Hope thing r on the up and up for yas..im fixin to head to doc apt. Get my ultrasound today. Pretty nervous though..not sure how things r progressing..I will post soon as I bmp outta doc...tty soon..')


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Good mornin friemds. Hope all is well..nat? Were r u now in ur cycle? How many dpo? Ashley did af hit full force? Hope thing r on the up and up for yas..im fixin to head to doc apt. Get my ultrasound today. Pretty nervous though..not sure how things r progressing..I will post soon as I bmp outta doc...tty soon..')

Omg! I stalked b&b like a mad woman thinking it was yesterday! Hahahaha ok I will stalk again!! So excited for your appt! Not full force yet... Should be by later today or tomorrow!


----------



## Petzy

Amanda! Scan day.... really excited to hear how it goes ! I hope you can post a pic! Are you 8 weeks today? I have my 8 week scan Tuesday so we should see similar things !! Cant wait!


----------



## Petzy

Well girls I woke up from 330am-5am, was beyond starving and my boobs hurt so I am going to take that as a positive sign.. problem is I am a dead asleep zombie at work right now how am I going to last all day??? lol.... like I feel ill with fatigue right now haha. I couldnt be happier that it is Friday..


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha yay good news from both our preggers!! Scan day and symptoms back full force! Boy oh boy meg I hope you get thru the day! 

AFM, went shopping yesterday to get the rest of my cloth diaper stash! Super cute! And today is my birthday! 36 weeks! Today's an is to clean, do lots of laundry and finish some things in the baby room and go shopping for the last bits of odds and ends!


----------



## crazy84

OurLilFlu said:


> Haha yay good news from both our preggers!! Scan day and symptoms back full force! Boy oh boy meg I hope you get thru the day!
> 
> AFM, went shopping yesterday to get the rest of my cloth diaper stash! Super cute! And today is my birthday! 36 weeks! Today's an is to clean, do lots of laundry and finish some things in the baby room and go shopping for the last bits of odds and ends!

Happy happy birthday!!!!! Hope it is fabulous!!! And hooray for shopping! I have a friend who makes cloth diapers for her little one and oh my they are adorable!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Awsome mews meg!! Glad u havin symptoms even though symptoms suk! Lmao..I am 8+2 today..hopefully we see good stuff and a heartbeat..im in office now..waiting as usual..lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh stalking! Post as soon as you can!! Wee!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok so my doc did her us using machine in office..its a reg out dated belly machine. Lol so the pics suck..lol but she is scheduling a real good ultrasound for nxt wk at the hospital so I will get good clear images then..:) but here is my lil bean w a hr of 150!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140124_100936.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OurLilFlu

Woohoo! Just one bean! And 150 HR! That's mine's favorite number lol always 150 at almost every appt!


----------



## Petzy

Yayyyyy!!! So happy it went just perfectly Amanda :) Congrats!! And a better scan next week, even better! xx

Talia - HAPPY BDAY!!!! Whoop a good day around here :) xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Thanks meg!! When is ur scan??


----------



## Petzy

Tuesday .. 4 sleeps. I will be 8+1.


----------



## Petzy

How's everyone doing today..?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Tired! Just finished all the clothes laundry, including baby's now just diapers!! Going shopping to buy the last minute stuff, stuff for the birthing bag etc! Crazy crazy! Tonight going out to an ice sculpture festival and dinner for my bday and tomorrow doing maternity/ gender reveal for Kurtis pics.. So gotta get things for that too!


----------



## Petzy

Oh that's fun tal! Where is dinner ?? It's frigid here. -16 ugh no thanks !!

I am just finishing a clean and some laundry myself. Mandarin tonight lol (Chinese buffet ) with husbands work. zzzzzzz lol will be eager to get home after !

I forget your birth plan Tal - are you having a home birth?


----------



## natjenson

Petzy said:


> Oh that's fun tal! Where is dinner ?? It's frigid here. -16 ugh no thanks !!
> 
> I am just finishing a clean and some laundry myself. Mandarin tonight lol (Chinese buffet ) with husbands work. zzzzzzz lol will be eager to get home after !
> 
> I forget your birth plan Tal - are you having a home birth?

Hope you have a great night tonight love .:) :thumbup:
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Hi there ladies...

Talia your soo close now gawsh...I hope your not too uncomfortable nower days love:flower: 

Ashley....where you gone to ...I notice yo
U haven't been on for a few days now...how are you holding up?....did that terrible witch hit? What's your plans for the next 30 days cycle wise?....I hope you are ok love :flower: 

Nataliexo...how are you...gawsh nearly 20 wks scan already..lits flying by isn't it...actually probly not on your end lol...I hope you are well dear.:) 

Afm....6 dpo....vvvvvvvvvvverrrrrrrrry boring lol....
Have my second lot of bloods on teusday (cd21) prog check....alittle nervous about the results there...
Also have my re with the rheumatologist on Monday....to discuss all in all tests...very scared...been quite emtotional about it too...I'm sure however the out come tho it's manageable and it will be fine :) 

Anyways...I bid you all a good evening ok.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Hey Nat!!!! :):)
Finally officially cd1 today! My plan this cycle is just to finish my bottle of fertileaid and coq10... When they are done I am not ordering anymore.....I may go back to taking the bcomplex....but that will be all! I wasn't going to order any tests this cycle...but darn it I was shopping on amazon the other day and just couldn't help myself!! Lol after this cycle I plan just to take the relaxed approach! I have gained like 10/15 lbs through this process...and I think it's because all I do all day everyday is obsess and I haven't really taken care of myself...so starting back to counting calories Monday!!! I am sure that will help with everything anyway!! 
Nat I hope all your tests come back perfect and if they don't I hope they come with an easy fix!! Oh Nat at 6dpo I would already be breaking out the tests! Hahahahahaha
Amanda your scan is perfect!! Congratulations!
Talia- I am just so excited for you! The time just gets closer and closer!!
Natalie you are next in line for the count down also!! Yay!!!! 
Meg I can't wait to hear about your scan!!!
Sis- are you still around??? Where are you in your cycle??
Can't wait to hear of barbs success!!
Ok ladies..have a fabulous evening/day..... I have been busy with basketball games since Thursday and I am super tired and going night night!!!


----------



## Petzy

Ash sounds like you have a fab plan this cycle !! I really hope it does the trick for you xoxo. Whoop!!! If you want a great app for calories I always use My Fitness Pal. It's awesome !! Xx


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> Ash sounds like you have a fab plan this cycle !! I really hope it does the trick for you xoxo. Whoop!!! If you want a great app for calories I always use My Fitness Pal. It's awesome !! Xx

I got that app yesterday!! Going to start using it today! Hahaha I actually must have had an account before because it wouldn't let me create a new one and when I finally got my name and password right it said I hadn't logged in in 26 months!! Hahaha


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm still around CD8 go for a scan on Tue to check follies will update .... My temp has already dropped so O should be approaching!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies, sounds like everyone is doing pretty good! Yay new cycles, waiting for O and stuff like that. Nat, hope all your results are good or at least give an indication on where to go ttc wise, always feels better when you're doing something different! I'm sure it'll go great! 
Can't even wait for Meg's scan or news about barb! 

AFM this morning we went and did our maternity pics, outside, -12! Lol pretty cool. Had the dog with us so I hope a lot of those family shots turn out well! Also I went and got 2 outfits yesterday and had one boxed up according to the gender card the U/S tech wrote. So Kurtis got a few shots of opening the box and he did a pic of the dog smelling the shoes and a pic of me covering my eyes while Kurtis held the booties on my belly! I still don't know what it is but he does and he's sooo loving keeping it a secret, he's so excited its so cute! Tonight going over to Kurtis's parents for my birthday dinner and cake. Good Sunday all around!


----------



## Petzy

Talia that is thy cutest thing I have ever heard !!! You must share a pic with us when they're ready xx that's so sweet


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok gals. Im soooo not doin well and this suks..this txt is gona b tmi so beware..but as u know I was constipated sooo bad but after 10 days I was finally able to go..(relief) but now I have had watery stools literaly every ten min all night and this mornin..I have like a 5 hr brk but since 5 am its back w a vengeance. My bottom is bleeding from goin soooo much..wat the heck do I do now? Lol I dnt wana stop myself back up but if I go ta go to bathroom again im gona die..lol any suggestions? Im afraid to eat anything or drink anything. This is soooo horrible..I am beyond miserable..I hate to call doc again..last wk it was constipation amd now this..I dnt know which is worse..my bottom is soooo raw it hurts to even sit. Help ladies. Lol


----------



## Petzy

Amanda that is awful... call the doc! never feel bad about that.. they can recommend what will help that is also safe. what about some Polysporin to at least let the area repair itself? Ugh that is just the worst I get that sometimes too... I feel for you!! xo


----------



## Petzy

I am really dizzy this morning and I dont know why... it is not fun and feels so uncomfortable. The drive into work was scary as everything tilted...twice..:(


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh jeez ladies, first tri symptoms with a vengeance. I don't know what to tell ya about your bathroom issues. Try to eat something though. Your body probably just ramped up your bowel activity to get that plug out and now it's affecting everything behind it. Whatever you do don't try to hold it. But like meg said try to put something on your poor butt to help with the pain/healing. Hopefully everything evens out for you.

And meg make sure you keep your blood sugars decent and drink lots of water incase your BP is low. Both of those things can make you dizzy. My BP dropped over30 points in first tri, now it's back up to my reg 120/80.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Amanda that happened to me it didnt last to long but it was literally like that, get something for your bum, cold cream.

Meg might be something to do with blood pressure, get it checked out, looking forward to your scan tomorrow :)

I wish we could fast forward to next wednesday i cant wait for my scan, hopefully all is perfect cant help but worry i discussed it with my physiologist today, oh yeah i dont think i have mentioned that i've seen a physiologist twice now see her every two weeks, really helps to have someone to talk too about my feelings etc, trying to work out how i can get to sleep before 1-2am, i cant function off less than 10 hours sleep or i have morning sickness, so sleeping late and trying to get my 10 hours is hard lol nearly half way to meeting my baby so excited, i have bought him loads, got lots of bargains at baby event, just need to cool it a bit so i dont run out of things to buy so early lol x


----------



## Petzy

Thanks for the tips re Blood Pressure ladies... I have a blood pressure machine at home - a new one actually :) So I will check tonight and see how I am doing! lol

Natalie - do you mean a psychologist? I think that is so great you are doing that... keeping you healthy mentally will go a long way.. for both you and your baby boy! I will say I know this is only on the internet but your spirits seem high and you are such a sweet positive person... I hope you are slowly beginning to heal from all you have gone through.. what a year 2013 was for you xx


----------



## Petzy

oh looky looky I am a raspberry lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay raspberry!! I love how first tri you basically get to skip the first 4 weeks, the other tris seem so much longer!

Ya Natalie I also see a counsellor for anxiety and things like that, I've only been going every 3 weeks or so but it helps to air out some things. Being adopted, and only having adopted siblings pregnancy can throw you some curve balls. Also with my mom it can be hard to talk about since we cant really bond over being pregnant because all of her pregnancies ended in loss, including a stillbirth. So it's a little different that way.
I worry sometimes that I'm not as connected to this lil bean as I 'should be' or I feel under prepared and stuff like that. It just feels good to sort through those feelings and get some reassurance. It's also a time for me to just check in and really take the time to focus on myself and take a break from hectic days


----------



## Petzy

Really well put, Talia. I also have had counselling from time to time over the last many years and it has helped a great deal. Its very proactive thing to do! xx


----------



## Korbie82

Hello ladies, may I join? I'm 9dpo. Tested 8dpo and 9dpo...both negative. I wasn't going to POAS again till Friday but this groups is a wonderful justification for my current obsession :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you, yes thats what i meant, bloody auto correct haha, really do find it helpful she sent me home today thinking about why i dont go into my mams room, i couldnt answer it, i have only been in it about 3 times since she died, i just put it down to i dont need to go in there any more i was always in there checking on her etc, i guess its because shes not there anymore and its where she mostly was so going in there makes it a little more real, then she said i should start going through her things getting rid of some, this isnt something i plan to do or want to, they are welcome to be there, they arent in the way, when i feel ready to i will go in and look at what she had but i dont think i could part with anything, well maybe letters etc that arent needed but her clothes can be kept, i sleep with the second last pj top she wore under my pillow, the last pjs she had on are in my room aswell, i havent even unpacked her hospital bag properly and what i did unpack went back into her drawers, maybe i should unpack it. 

I am trying to be positive, i have my days like everyone does maybe most days but i have my little boy to focus on aswell so i spend alot of my time imagining what its going to be like to have him here and cuddle him, i know the timing for her to leave me is really horrendous and made it worse but in a way i have a main focus to keep me going, i really could have been worse if i didnt have him, but im too excited to be experiencing this xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Korbie82 said:


> Hello ladies, may I join? I'm 9dpo. Tested 8dpo and 9dpo...both negative. I wasn't going to POAS again till Friday but this groups is a wonderful justification for my current obsession :)

Of course :) pee tomorrow! haha we all love to see tests, well i do anyways lol good luck :flower:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Welcome korbie! We love peeking at tests! 

Natalie, I think your counsellor brings up a good point about your mums room and things... Yes our brains rationalize and give reasons ti avoid painful things, exactly like you explained 'the things aren't in anyone's way, there's no reason to get rid of it, there's no need to go in the room etc' but I think she's looking at it as something therapeutic you could do to help heal and organize your emotions towards her passing. It might be something to consider... Of course no one is telling you to dismantle the room and get rid of everything, but just looking through some things might be good for you...:) it was terrible timing indeed but I hope her knowing you are expecting and you having this new chapter opening up brings you lots of peace... Hugs!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I did look through some stuff in the earlier stages as i had to look for things, i also removed any diarys i could find as i know she wrote some unpleasent things she felt about herself in there and i didnt want them falling into anyone elses hands, i had to skim them to look for her post office pin and really wish i didnt have to and dont want anyone else to see what she wrote i think it will be upsetting, plus a diary is personal i wont even read it apart from the skimming i did. I think i might take a day and just look through all her papers throw away what isnt needed well shred them. And just have a look i had to look in one of her drawers last week and found the receipt for my baby walker and pram, i cant believe she kept them for 24 years, it felt really nice to know she kept them to be honest, maybe finding old things she kept of mine might really help.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Scan day meg right? Good luck excited to see pics :) x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww that is really sweet you found those receipts! You might be right that it might be good if you find some sentimental things that you two shares... All in due time! 

Yay scan day meg! Can't wait to see/hear!


----------



## mommaplus05

Meg? What time is ur scan? Anxiously waiting!


----------



## natjenson

Hi there ladies....page 1000 coming right up eh...:happydance:

Yaye...meggy a scan day....:wohoo:
Good luck love....:) 

Ashley good plan there sweety....I'm loving your positivity.:thumbup: ....
I'm on fitness pal too if ya wanted to hook up ....let me know and ill pm my email address to add me :) :thumbup: ....we can kick each others ass when we have a bad day lol
Good luck for this cycle Hun...I really hope this is the one.:) 

Amanda ...omg your poorly bum...how is that today..li hope much better...I feel for you I really doo...try and stay away from the lactose for a day or two that can be a nasty thing for your bowls when having troubles like that...stick to dry foods...for a day or two...like crackers dry bread/toast....
I hope your doc comes up with something very soon for you.:) take care love.

Afm....9dpo here....bfn this morning....it's ok tho...I have another week bf af is due...the witch....tmr I await her with my snipper lol
Just been for my cd21 bloods ...going in on the third for all the results...hope that's all well...:) 
MRI scan results were crap!.....I am waiting for my spec to call me with treatment plan...:( ....it's not looking good.:( .....she is going to start things off with a X-ray guided hydrocortisone injection in my lumber region...ahhhhh... 
The results came back that the sclerosis is fast progressing and so now it's a bout finding a way to live my life comfortably and with a less pain as possible.where I live I have a huge hill to navigate or a million steps....so it's looks like moving house is even more important now....
Lol so this year we not only do we hope to have our baby but also get married move house and plan a holiday and get a new car....jeeees not asking for much her are we lol...
One step at a time I thinks.:thumbup: 

Korbie82 welcome love....yes we all enjoy a test or two...or three lol...what's your story Hun.?
How can we be of assistance to you my dear lol....
Share your tests...:thumbup: 

Anyways ladies...I will be back shortly to see megs scan pic of course...eeeek so exciting.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat sorry your mri scan didnt go well hope your ok and i hope they get appropriate treament for you, and 9dpo is early plenty time yet :) x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Little man is starting to get quite active he just had a mad min where i felt kicks in different areas of my left side now hes at it in the middle lol i think they are kicks, some kind of movement anyways lol it wont be long before i see my belly moving and others can feel it :D x


----------



## crazy84

natjenson said:


> Hi there ladies....page 1000 coming right up eh...:happydance:
> 
> Yaye...meggy a scan day....:wohoo:
> Good luck love....:)
> 
> Ashley good plan there sweety....I'm loving your positivity.:thumbup: ....
> I'm on fitness pal too if ya wanted to hook up ....let me know and ill pm my email address to add me :) :thumbup: ....we can kick each others ass when we have a bad day lol
> Good luck for this cycle Hun...I really hope this is the one.:)
> 
> Amanda ...omg your poorly bum...how is that today..li hope much better...I feel for you I really doo...try and stay away from the lactose for a day or two that can be a nasty thing for your bowls when having troubles like that...stick to dry foods...for a day or two...like crackers dry bread/toast....
> I hope your doc comes up with something very soon for you.:) take care love.
> 
> Afm....9dpo here....bfn this morning....it's ok tho...I have another week bf af is due...the witch....tmr I await her with my snipper lol
> Just been for my cd21 bloods ...going in on the third for all the results...hope that's all well...:)
> MRI scan results were crap!.....I am waiting for my spec to call me with treatment plan...:( ....it's not looking good.:( .....she is going to start things off with a X-ray guided hydrocortisone injection in my lumber region...ahhhhh...
> The results came back that the sclerosis is fast progressing and so now it's a bout finding a way to live my life comfortably and with a less pain as possible.where I live I have a huge hill to navigate or a million steps....so it's looks like moving house is even more important now....
> Lol so this year we not only do we hope to have our baby but also get married move house and plan a holiday and get a new car....jeeees not asking for much her are we lol...
> One step at a time I thinks.:thumbup:
> 
> Korbie82 welcome love....yes we all enjoy a test or two...or three lol...what's your story Hun.?
> How can we be of assistance to you my dear lol....
> Share your tests...:thumbup:
> 
> Anyways ladies...I will be back shortly to see megs scan pic of course...eeeek so exciting.:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

So sorry about your MRI results Nat! :/ lots of prayers that they find the perfect treatment for you! 
You are still so early! Bfn is no big thing at this point!! Eeeeeek keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP in the next few days!!!! It's definitely your turn!! 
I am excited to hear how your bloods come back! You must post when you get the results! When they come back good.....;) does that mean you are good to go, clean bill of health in the ttc area??? 
My hubs finally made it home lastnight!!! Yay!!!! I am so happy to have him back....I could definitely tell he was home though...the past 2 weeks my house has been clean...he leaves this morning and his pants are in the kitchen floor....he left all of the throw pillows from the couch on the floor...Hahahahahaha I told him oh no sir....you pick that shit up right now! Lol
Yes send me your email Nat!!!! 
Afm- cd 4... Nothing new....except I got 2 super cute pairs of boots yesterday! Hahahaha I only have 5 days left of my fertileaid....so I am ready to be done with everything and just let it be and see what happens! Ha I am not about to just waste all of that money though! :)
Have a fabulous day!!


----------



## crazy84

Hey everyone!!
Amanda- I hope you are feeling better!! Poor thing!! :/ 

Natalie- how much longer until your next scan?? Not too far off!!

Meg- can't wait to hear how your scan went!!

Talia- hi!!!! I can't believe he knows the gender and you are still holding strong!!! Eeeeek I am excited to find out. Not too much longer until we do!!

Sis- hope you are holding up good!!!

Korbie- welcome!! :):) I am a poas addict!!! Glad to have a new addict here!! :):)

Nat- hi again! :) 

Has anyone heard anything from Barb?? Is it test time yet??


----------



## Nataliieexo

8 long days lol hoping the weekend will help it fly by :) 

Good luck this cycle we need more bfps i need tests to look at lol


----------



## crazy84

Nataliieexo said:


> 8 long days lol hoping the weekend will help it fly by :)
> 
> Good luck this cycle we need more bfps i need tests to look at lol

I hope these next 8 days fly by for you!!!!! 
Thank you!! I will post lots of tests Hahahahahaha ;)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooo almost 1000 pages, that's like a big book!

Nat, sorry to hear your MRI wasn't the best but at least you'll get on track with some treatment and hope it helps your pain, still early days for your bfp but it sounds like you have lots on your plate so don't stress! 

Can't wait to hear from Meg and then the countdown is on for Natalie's! 

Haha yup Ashley, he knows j don't... It's so cute, he gets these emotional moments when he can't even wait to meet his 'baby blank' 

Amanda hope you're feeling better and taking it easy on trips to the bathroom! Poor thing! 

Sis, hope your cycle is chugging along! 

And yes korbie tell us your story, and as you've seen we mostly go by first name so please share yours!


----------



## natjenson

Awwwwwwwe meggy so got somthing kind of special to show you allll....it's adorb!......I love it....congrats meg :hugs: ....


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Twins?? lol i need to see i dont have the patience haha x


----------



## Petzy

Ok girls! I am back.. scan went great, measuring 3 days ahead at 8+3, heart rate was a bit high but I am going back again in a week for my next scan :)

here is my more advanced blob haha...

I also gave them the name of the OB i want to be referred to, and filled out paperwork for the Panorama blood test... I will find out the sex in like 2 weeks! lol its crazy...
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh how sweet, i think i can make out the arms starting to form, this is so exciting we need to get our gender guesses in quick then, i vote girl lol 

I wish i could have had one of them tests we dont get them where i am, well never heard of it anyways. eek more scans what day? x


----------



## Nataliieexo

I've just been to the dentists with my sister they weren't even going to kick me out for the xray i had to leave myself, its a good job i know what it looks like when they are setting up for a xray x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay meg! On lucky page 1000, your cute little blob! Measuring ahead and everything! That's crazy you get to know the gender so early with that test! I'm gonna say boy since I always say girl in the early days and I'm always wrong! So so happy for you! What was the HR?


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Yay meg! On lucky page 1000, you're cute little blob! Measuring ahead and everything! That's crazy you get to know the gender so early with that test! I'm gonna say boy since I always say girl in the early days and I'm always wrong! So so happy for you! What was the HR?

Thanks so much Talia,

the HR was (I think) 190-195 which I know is normal in the 9th week so a bit ahead I suppose... my friend was 189 around this time and went down a few weeks later so hopefully I am the same!

I dont know what to guess LOL 50/50 I guess right? I will say boy too :)


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Oh how sweet, i think i can make out the arms starting to form, this is so exciting we need to get our gender guesses in quick then, i vote girl lol
> 
> I wish i could have had one of them tests we dont get them where i am, well never heard of it anyways. eek more scans what day? x

I know eh? cute little blob....

You guess girl? hehe thats one and one then.....

Yeah I had not heard of the test either but apparently it came out last year... its much more expensive in the US but hubby and I think its worth it for the info despite that we are low risk! we love this DNA stuff lol...we just had our DNA profiles done and it was very cool... and hey knowing the sex so early is such a bonus:happydance:


----------



## natjenson

I'm boy! :) ......:wohoo: .....

So lucky page 1000 is it?.....halt halt halt girls...save me some room for my bfp announcement lol,.,,
Nobody move ok lol
Jk jk....:rofl: 

Wowzers nat!....what a naughty dentist...are they dumb lol...yeah we should sooo have this para test here too...I'm in I'm in...lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I would pay for the test rather than a gender scan at least its 100% but then again the gender scan was such an amazing experience im glad i went for it. 

Yep you will know what colours to buy etc and can be very prepared, i like to be prepared i probably have too many blue stuff already, lots of 0-3 and newborn in whites and neutral, most of them were givin though, have bought 3-6s aswell i cant help myself lol x


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I would pay for the test rather than a gender scan at least its 100% but then again the gender scan was such an amazing experience im glad i went for it.
> 
> Yep you will know what colours to buy etc and can be very prepared, i like to be prepared i probably have too many blue stuff already, lots of 0-3 and newborn in whites and neutral, most of them were givin though, have bought 3-6s aswell i cant help myself lol x

Haha I was exactly the same.lol
Xxx


----------



## natjenson

Errrrm anyone noticed this.....what happens now then??? :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## natjenson

Oh haha page 1001 then :rofl:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Meg was it a Tummy or a Whohoo scan???

If Transvaginal I say Boy!!! :)

Also I have a friend that's been told girl twice w Materna21 and the 1st was a boy the other is still in debate!!!
They give u a % of accuracy and if they tell u boy most likely it's a Boy it's just the X that can hide sometimes!!!
How exciting When I get my BFP I'm getting the test too!!! :happydance:


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> I'm boy! :) ......:wohoo: .....
> 
> So lucky page 1000 is it?.....halt halt halt girls...save me some room for my bfp announcement lol,.,,
> Nobody move ok lol
> Jk jk....:rofl:
> 
> Wowzers nat!....what a naughty dentist...are they dumb lol...yeah we should sooo have this para test here too...I'm in I'm in...lol
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Haha! Yes Nat! No one post one more message we are saving it for everyones final BFP message haha xoxo every finger and toe crossed for each and every one of you xoxo:hugs:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sis I had no idea those tests could be wrong! Fascinating!


----------



## natjenson

OMG....I need a tweeker......can you all see this...yes it's faint but it's thick it's pink and I am shaking..lol....

Ladies...help please...:flower:
Btw it's 10 dpo.:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Nataliieexo

I see it, i cant tweek pee again with smu or is this smu lol xx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> I see it, i cant tweek pee again with smu or is this smu lol xx

:thumbup: phew thanks nat...I knew it was there....I'm scared this is not real.....off to buy some frers...and be mrs pissy pants in the bathroom hahaha lol...

How are you feeling today Hun?...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ohh it's almost 4 am here and of course I'm wide awake! But it pays to check in on bnb where there's this!! Totally don't even need a tweak Nat, it's got colour for sure!!cant wait to see the frer :test: amaze-balls!!! Sooooo happy for you!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hold your pee plenty dont drink haha and im good just doing housework, putting a wash on etc killing some time got my app for my heart scan through this morning its the 13th feb not that long xx


----------



## natjenson

OurLilFlu said:


> Ohh it's almost 4 am here and of course I'm wide awake! But it pays to check in on bnb where there's this!! Totally don't even need a tweak Nat, it's got colour for sure!!cant wait to see the frer :test: amaze-balls!!! Sooooo happy for you!

Awe thankyou talia...yes I am going to but a frer at some point this avo.:thumbup:

Awe sorry your not sleeping well Hun...I remember that feeling all too well.gah!
Don't worry tho you'll find that will taper off again in the last week...you'll want to sleep more and more and more lol.....try and get as much rest as you can during the day....they say your body stores it all up for when baby arrive....shhhhh tho...I didn't find that was true really lol...but hey if it was bc I am an odd balls Il take that lol...
Will let you know soon how my tests go.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Hold your pee plenty dont drink haha and im good just doing housework, putting a wash on etc killing some time got my app for my heart scan through this morning its the 13th feb not that long xx

Awe glad your taking it easy love...I'm sure your apt will be fine too hun:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Id get some superdrug tests aswell they are 10miu i used them the day i got a faint line on a cheapie but nothing on frer and it had a obvious line x


----------



## natjenson

Nataliieexo said:


> Id get some superdrug tests aswell they are 10miu i used them the day i got a faint line on a cheapie but nothing on frer and it had a obvious line x

Oooh yes I forgot about them....for sure I will get some of them now lol:thumbup:

Thanks nat.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Haha its funny i looked through this thread last night i was so bored and looked back on when i got my bfp and how they werent getting dark quick enough i thought i was having, another chemial lol was far from it x


----------



## Petzy

Sis4Us said:


> Yay Meg was it a Tummy or a Whohoo scan???
> 
> If Transvaginal I say Boy!!! :)
> 
> Also I have a friend that's been told girl twice w Materna21 and the 1st was a boy the other is still in debate!!!
> They give u a % of accuracy and if they tell u boy most likely it's a Boy it's just the X that can hide sometimes!!!
> How exciting When I get my BFP I'm getting the test too!!! :happydance:

Those pics were from the wahoo scan but I did have both haha. Boy would be lovely ! We will see soon !

Yes the materna21 test is very similar to panorama I think!


----------



## Petzy

natjenson said:


> OMG....I need a tweeker......can you all see this...yes it's faint but it's thick it's pink and I am shaking..lol....
> 
> Ladies...help please...:flower:
> Btw it's 10 dpo.:thumbup:

Nat!! Go buy an FRER !! And hold your pee till it aches lol. Don't drink a thing! No tea you crazy Brit !


----------



## mommaplus05

I think I see sumthin faint nat!!! Whoooop..I sooo am crossing for u..r u gona use a frer??


----------



## mommaplus05

Hey meg is it normal for them to do that test? I ha e never hear of a gender test via blood dwn were I am...I dnt believe we even have it available here.. we gota wait til 20wk gender scan to see. Lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat hurry and get back here and pee lol x


----------



## mommaplus05

Well I have one more sleep..tomorrow I get belly scan and wahoo scan..I will b 9+2.. anxious to finally get a good image of this lo.. sounds like everyone is doin well..ashley were r u in ur cycle? Nat hurry and pee on a frer!! Natalie things r lookin sooo great..:)


----------



## Nataliieexo

I know 7 days to my 20 week scan im so impatient lol i wish it was now i hardly need to use my doppler now i can feel him :) good luck with your scan tomorrow im looking forward to pics :D


----------



## crazy84

Hey hey girls.... Cd 5..... Nothing exciting to report.... Still trying to decide if I even want to opk this cycle! I have a ton.... So I might as well...but who knows!! :) everyone have a fabulous day!


----------



## mommaplus05

Nataliieexo said:


> I know 7 days to my 20 week scan im so impatient lol i wish it was now i hardly need to use my doppler now i can feel him :) good luck with your scan tomorrow im looking forward to pics :D

Ohh my 7 dYs!!! How exciting..cant believe how time has flown by natalie..amazing u r almost at ur halway point already! How exciting. Im ready to b done w my first tri already. Lol it has not been a pleasant one. Lol


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Hey meg is it normal for them to do that test? I ha e never hear of a gender test via blood dwn were I am...I dnt believe we even have it available here.. we gota wait til 20wk gender scan to see. Lol

Amanda - it is recommended to women over 35 or those considered at high risk for a problem - I am not high risk at all they said, but DH and I wanted to do it anyways... its not cheap but we think the information is really useful and I would want to know if anything was wrong.. you get the same information you would get from an Amnio but without anything invasive - its testing for chromosomal issues... the fact that it tells you the sex is just a bonus add on for free....

I will still have the 20 week scan and all that stuff...


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Well I have one more sleep..tomorrow I get belly scan and wahoo scan..I will b 9+2.. anxious to finally get a good image of this lo.. sounds like everyone is doin well..ashley were r u in ur cycle? Nat hurry and pee on a frer!! Natalie things r lookin sooo great..:)

I will be interested to see your picture Amanda! I will be 9+3 in 6 days at my next scan so they should look similar :D


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Hey hey girls.... Cd 5..... Nothing exciting to report.... Still trying to decide if I even want to opk this cycle! I have a ton.... So I might as well...but who knows!! :) everyone have a fabulous day!

If you got em, use em! FX xx


----------



## mommaplus05

We r sooo close together meg..it is awsome..lol I .lookin forward to tomorrow but the holding my pee part is not kewl..lol


----------



## natjenson

Hiya ladies.:) 


Ohhhhhhhhhhh :( bad news I'm afraid....frer said no....:( 

But hay! :) ...I'm ok :) :haha: well as ok as a bfn will allow haha....
Anyways...it's only 10dpo...so plenty of time yet.:) 

Odd....bc even peter seen this dam line on the ic himself....NEVER buying that brand again....thinking of sticking to frers....start testing from 11dpo and every 48 hrs after till af day!....that's a fun plan right! Not! Lolhaha....

Thankyou for cheering me on girls....means a lot to me :) :thumbup: 

Amanda good luck with your scan tmr Hun....:) 
And Ashley....if opks are in my house -oh hell I pee on them for the sake of weeing....lol...I'm like a stray dog weeing on random sticks bahahahahaha....pee on them all love! Lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh man nat, pics? did you get a superdrug too? still plenty time dont worry x


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> We r sooo close together meg..it is awsome..lol I .lookin forward to tomorrow but the holding my pee part is not kewl..lol

I know, only a few days apart! Ugh the bladder is the worst I was DYING yesterday lol... they were half an hour behind and I thought I was going to pee myself actually no joke lol:wacko:


----------



## Petzy

Yes Nat you have plenty of time still, esp with a longer cycle... Get rid of those IC once and for all xoxo


----------



## natjenson

Hiya nat....yep that was a superdrug one....I have posted it so you can see love :thumbup:

Ugh it's crap eh lol....

Thanx meg...I have still got plenty of time:) :thumbup: your right Hun.:) 

I hated my 16 day lp...but now I'm kind of getting used to the ispdea that that means I get more chances of seeing a bfp after all lol...oh well lol

:) :) :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Nataliieexo

I feel like i see a shadow of something lol did you break it open i did with mine to get a closer look lol xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh pooey! Toss those ICs, that's terrible, I would complain!! 10 dpo is still super early, I don't think any of us had a fainty that early. Who knows what tomorrow will bring! Stupid test!! That makes me mad!


----------



## mommaplus05

Nat I feel like I see a shadow of a line as well. Hmmm u gona try frer tomorrow?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I'm not gonna lie I did see a slight something but I thought it was just the grainyness of the pic... Did you so a real frer too? Hang tight!


----------



## crazy84

Nat I see that!!! :) are those tests more sensitive than frer??


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! Finally got everything done, I think! What do you think?! Still have a list of things to do but at least this is crossed off! Ill post another couple pics...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## OurLilFlu

Bah the other ones were too big so I had to make a collage... Enjoy!! I'm just sitting in the rocking chair taking it in!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Petzy

OMG Talia - that is honestly the most adorable room ever! I love it.. you thought of every detail and with your own artwork a personal momma's touch... it is so gorgeous and is perfect for boy or girl! Really exciting :) Does make it real doesnt it! xoxo


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks meg! I'm pretty proud of it! I think it's perfect for either gender too! I just built the playpen to go into our room and we're just missing a mattress for the crib lol! It's starting to feel closer to the real thing every day. We both spend a lot of time in here already, Kurtis said he took a nap in the rocking chair yesterday!


----------



## crazy84

Love it Talia!!!!!!! Love love love!!


----------



## Petzy

I can't wait to see adorable little picture with your new baby in the nursery xx


----------



## mommaplus05

OurLilFlu said:


> Bah the other ones were too big so I had to make a collage... Enjoy!! I'm just sitting in the rocking chair taking it in!

Looove ur nursery its sooo comfy and sweet!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww thanks ladies! Ya can't wait for baby to be a part of it and enjoy the room as much as we do! 
AFM, again I'm wide awake at the most ungodly hours, been up since 2am... I work in the morning too. Blah, thought I'd peek in and see if I get sleepy.. Insomnia is quite annoying!


----------



## mommaplus05

Good mornin my friends how is everyone? Talia I feel ur insomnia! I having it already but im sure ur is ten times .lol uncomfortable prolly mixed w anticipation yeah? Ur lo b here in no time hun so hang tight! Nat did u test this am? Meg how u feelin hun? Ashley r u using ur opks?


----------



## Petzy

Hi Amanda!

I am good, tired, but good. Tummy a bit off but I just ate cereal so that's likely why... 

How about you??

Talia I have had insomnia on and off it sucks ughhhhh sometimes my mind is so tired and my body doesnt match up and it is so uncomfortable...

5 sleeps till scan!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Talia i love the nursary how adorable, cant wait to see pics of baby in it :)

Nat did you test!? Update please :)

19 weeks today 6 days to my scan, time is going so slow i wish it would hurry lol x


----------



## OurLilFlu

I wanna see your tests Nat!! Thanks everyone for the compliments on the room!


----------



## crazy84

Nat show us those tests!!! :):):)

Afm- cd6......... I am not sure if I am going to use opks yet! Seriously just thinking of letting this cycle be whatever it will be! :)


----------



## mommaplus05

Weres nat? Anxious to see wat happening w testing..


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok gals here is my peanut..lol heartrate is 170!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140130_150523.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## natjenson

Haha hiya ladies.....

Nothing to reort I'm affraid....it's seems them ic's were very cruel.oh faking jeees...like I haven't had enough Evaps to share with an army right lol....

Amanda....love your scan pic....how's your bum these days.....I hope better.:) 

Talia...OMG...I love your nursary....it's brilliant...and I love your personal touch....I almost cried when I saw your kissing lion king Teddy's on the shelf...what a beautifull way to to celebrate them with your baby.:) 
Not long now Hun....I hope that insomnia goes ...oh boy I am in the same n&p boat so I know exactly how you are feeling...it's so frustrating isn't it.

Natalie :happydance: 19 wks! Already Yaye.....can't wait to see your next scan pic...:flower: 

Ashley good plan Hun...letting the cycle be what it will be....we all need a break from time to time....
Unfortunately I'm in it up to me neck so I can't join you.nbut who knows...I may just in a few days,..af due in t min yous 4 days....snipper is fully loaded! Lol :haha: 

Meg.....so sorry you get the dicky tum when you eat...that's a horrid feeling:( ....
Maybe avoid the milky stuff till lunch time...just eat small and often till lunch ...keep your blood sugar up tho ok.:) 
Don't worry it will soon switch around...haha...you'll find yourself waking up in the night and raiding the fridge lol...

Sis ...Yaye,..iui day...good luck Hun:thumbup: 

Well me lovelys....have the mothers company today...two crazy hormonal bitches in da house haha....just smile through gritted teath and count down the hours,minutes,seconds gah! Lmao.....
Try and get back n again later ok.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat that is cruel i hate evaps hope your ok, any updates on other tests.

I went to a birthday party last night it was just in my friends house i was armed with my bottle of pop and only moved to pee and took part in a group photo i was glued to the sofa all night i must look fun lol i only went because oh says i dont socialise much anymore and we dont go out together, plus it was nice to do my make up and hair and feel good for once, i am not sure how people will react when the photos go on fb me at a party but i cant live on a rock plus ohs brothers girlfriend who has 8 weeks left was there so we mostly watched her bump move around and stuff lol x


----------



## Petzy

Good morning girls, happy Saturday!

Hope everyone is doing well today xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Im bored oh is watching football i dont like football i wana get in bed and wrap up and watch dvds with junk food lol i didnt sleep well last night i was peeing every 10 mins then tj started kicking by my hip, i have no idea what time it was that i got some sleep lol x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Good morning gals! 
Nice scan pic, little bloober! 
Can't wait for the ones this week! 

Sorry your tests are absolute crap Nat and that it wasn't a bfp!! That was just mean! 

And Natalie, don't worry about parties, go out and have fun! The other day we went out for wings and we sat at the bar top and I had a virgin margarita type drink.. You don't die when you're pregnant lol live it up! You're allowed to be in bars and parties and heck I need to pretend I'm having a fancy drink once in awhile, who cares! Lol

AFM, our dog ran away for 5 hours in -17 weather on Thursday! It was terrible! Kurtis left work and searched for hours with animal control, I eventually left work half an hour away when they still couldn't find her. She showed up at 4 pm, feet all cut up and bleeding from all the ice etc. we were soo worried!! And it was so cold for a short haired dog. She had some frostbite to a couple of her nipples but otherwise just fine and happy to be home... We went to bed at 730 that night just drained physically and emotionally and ever since I've been so exhausted, I think it's now the third tri zombie effect, I've been sleeping well at night minus those 3 am awakenings but can't get up unless I've been in bed for like 12 hours... And still I'm yawning all afternoon and evening! Christ I'm yawning right now lol! But term was yesterday wee-ooo, no labour symptoms at all!


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi hope u ladies are all doing good. A little about me, a little about me, have a DS who is 7 next wk & took 5 yrs to conceive him but had hyperemesis gravadium severe vomiting until delivery so took few yrs t decide on #2, anyway aftr 6 yr gap decided t try & thats wen i joined b&b & conceived second cycle of bc whch was a nice surprise! That ended in mc last Nov at nearly 8 wks & im bk t try again. Last month ntnp but dont think anything hsppened as DH hd flu so we only bd 2/3 times. AF due in 2/3 days & wil b proper first cycle trying aftr that. Anyway will read bk on posts & try t catch up but u all seem a happy funny lovely bunch lol can i join u if u dont mind


----------



## Mom2sam

Oh & did test yesterday & gt a BFN. Wer expecting that tho lol 
Natalie i too lost my dad just last year he was fine then got diagnosed with lung cancer & was told he had 7/8 months to live. Came as a shock & those next few months watching him deteriate & go from a healthy active man to so weak where he couldn't even breathe for himself was hell. He didn't make it 7/8 months he passed away after 6 months :-( u mever fget thm but u somehw live on n esp wen u have kids of ur own they get u through. Once ur baby here just watch itl b so much easier x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Mom2sam did I miss your name somewhere? I'm Talia! 

Glad to see you're back to trying next cycle after all your struggles in conceiving, pregnancy and loss :) do you chart? I think Nat and I are the only ones that do but we can always offer an opinion! But everyone is always keen to peek at tests etc. sorry your hubs was sick and you feel kinda out, either way there's always a new cycle around the corner!
Ps. Good luck catching up! We're pretty chatty, most of the time


----------



## Mom2sam

Oops sorry forgot to mention my name lol i'm Sheena. Wil definitely b posting test pics as i am a poas addict as soon as i figure out how, using iphone so how do i upload pics? & no i dont temp i would find it all over whelming. I just use opks first one took 5 yrs due to low ovulation levels tho & obv i never knew that as i didn't ever temp but aftr tests thats wat thy hd discovered & put me on clomid. Second as i said i conceived fairly quick & were using opks so wil do that for few months & if nothing happens definitely will temp to see if problem with ovulation again. I see u haven't got long to go!! Exciting times but also i knw last few wks can drag also congrats on ur engagement! X


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks! Yup counting down and still procrastinating! Lol 
I have an iPhone and if you hit 'desktop version' at the bottom (assuming you're in mobile view) and then under the reply there's an advanced button, in there on the toolbar there's the little paperclip for attaching.. Should take you to a new window to browse pics from your phone... If that makes sense.. Hit upload and once it loads close the window and finish your reply in the original one. 
That's how I do it, don't know how to attach more than one at a time though!


----------



## Mom2sam

Yep thanks i'l try that later prob post one of my BFN tonight lol just t learn how to upload x


----------



## Mom2sam

Lets see if this works


----------



## Mom2sam

Did it work
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mom2sam

Lol theres my BFN for u. Expect lots of tests now that i knw hw to upload pics haha just received 50 in post think il save rest for next month. Want AF to hurry up nw! So i can start using my opks i sense il become onsessed again & its just first cycle som1 slap me


----------



## Mom2sam

Aww momma plus ur peanuts so cute! 
Petzy loving ur blob too thats wat i called mine at that stage u guys are too funny how is everyone doing


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup your upload worked as you probably already saw! Lazy Sunday!


----------



## natjenson

Hey hey momtosam/sheena....welcome love,:) 
I have a really good feeling about you ....hi I'm nat by the wy.:hi: 

I used to be a regular on here but my life took a busy turn just befor xmasand I have a whole load on my plate but I'm still imp the game lol...
Seen as we have some freshness on here I will try and get on here a bit more now....
The girls on here are fab...we all love a giggle so yes you are in good company Hun :thumbup:

Sorry about your loss last year Hun...:hugs: 
And sorry for your bfn this morning too...hopefully your fresh cycle is yr bfp in the waiting.:thumbup: 


Ok ladies....I'm out(almost) lol
I'm 14dpo...af due Tuesday but it's another bfn this morning.:( ....but I'm sort of feeling ok.ill take it.
Tmr is results day so wish me luuuuck.:) 

Talia...soooo close girl...I can't believe how you have clocked up a whole nine months already lol .....and that is super sweet how kertis did those pics with your eyes closed...what beautiful memory's to look back over one day...telling the grand kiddos what happend.
I forget if I asked already but do you have a birth plan Hun?...what's your preferred method?...I did it with no meds...a little equinox but that's it...I totally focused on the pain and used it to my advantage and I kept telling myself "BILLIONS" of women have done this -so can I." ....
I wish you all the best with your labour Hun...any day now eh.:) 

We'll ladies....I will grace y"all with my apt details tmr.when I I get home...:thumbup: 

Take care...:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey Nat! Can't wait to hear about your appt! Sounds like you're so busy, make sure to keep time for yourself, even 5 mins. 
As for the birth... In Canada, having a midwife is generally a rare thing and is usually outside of the hospital and very natural focused... I will be giving birth at a birth centre ran by midwives, it's a gorgeous facility. I have been practising some hypnobirthing for the last month or so so I hope the techniques help me stay focused and relaxed. They do not carry entonox / gas and air but I believe they have a couple drugs / herbal remedies. I'm planning on doing it without, just massage, hypno, moving around and getting in the tub etc I'm feeling pretty good about it all, just patiently waiting!


----------



## Mom2sam

Thankyou Nat for the warm welcome & hope all is well for u. Were at nearly same point in cycle AF due Monday so today for me. 
Wishing we get pur bfp together! I see you have a lil boy? Same here mine turns 7 today! Tgats y i'm up so late just putting up hos bday decorations. Dont know where the time has gone feels like just yesterday wen he ws learning to crawl eek! Definitely time for #2 for me miss changing dirty nappies lol
Talia no gas & air! That was best part of labour for me i was fighting for it when they took it away wen time to push came. Ur very strong going all drug free next time i want everything they can offer! Is this ur first & hv u hd gender scan or keeping it a surprise? X


----------



## Mom2sam

Ladies ignore my horrendous spelling using iphone. Nat u testing again tmrw? I will just for sake of testing lol will update u tmrw
Good luck for ur results tmrw too xx


----------



## natjenson

Hiya sheena...yes I have my lo..he is called Harry...he is the apple of my eye...I love being a mommy...
He took a loooooong 7yrs to come too....so he is v precious to me.
Yaye for cycle buddies...I won't be testing tmr tho...I only have one super drug 10 mui left so I'm saving that one till the next test fest lol...

Hee hee too funny about the gas and air..re taking it off you lol..I think i probably make sure plenty of that is around for my next time too..lots very handy teehee...
Mind the zoning out was quite funny...coming back too...was errrrrmmmm hilarious....I was saying..."uh-where am I?..." ....the nurses said....I do to think she actually needs that if she doesn't know she in labour in HOSPITAL. Bahahahaha...

When they spoke to me I quickly realized this is not how I wanted to labour so I let them take it away...mind the last few pushes I swore at the nurse and grabbed her arm and ordered her to "go get the dam gas now!" Lol bahahahaha :rofl: 

So anyways...yes ladies...I'm really nervous...I'm laying in bed...sort of hard to sleep and wondering about all that could be said...so scared lol...

And talia....great great plan you got there...focus was my "bitch" lol....
I can't recommend it enough...use the pain to progress....staying active through out is good too...but you find your "comfy" position towards the end and do what feels right for you.
I'm so excited for you...I bet kertis could just pop with excitement to huh lol...

We'll ladies...takey Carey..see you alls tmr...probably around uk dinner time...(6/7 pm) ....Canadians...1/2pm...time...my American ladies...hmmmmm that would be around your lunch time right? Lol...haha Idk...
Night niiiiiight :) :) :) xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope u get Answers but NO bad news Nat !!!!

I'll be waiting to hear from u Love!! :hugs:

AFM got my CH and started my P today waiting for Vday!! ;)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ah yes sheena, it is our first, first grandkid on both sides too so the fam is over the moon, minus my dad he could care less, but that's just him. I'm staying team yellow for all of it, but last week we did my maternity pics and I actually let Kurtis know the gender and he did a reveal shoot... If you go back a bit you can see how I pulled it off, jan 26 I think... I love that he knows, he feels so much better and connected and so so excited so it made me really happy! 

Nat, try not to worry about the appt, it'll be what it'll be and take it in stride... You need your rest, you're a super woman!


----------



## Mom2sam

Morning ladies only had 3 hours sleep last night & just dropped DS to school. DH snores ever so loudly so hardly get any sleep most nights but i cant throw him into spare room as wil nd him f hs spermies aftr AF so il b nice lol nw gta get preparations & cooking done f hs bday party this evening. Just throwing him a little party with all cousins & few freinds. 

Nat 7 yrs! Wow thr that lil bit mor precious wen we'v waited so long, mine came aftr 5 yrs, i find i do spoil him & i'm a lil mor lenient on him where as DH is the diciplinary but i nd t b a lil mor strict too im such a softie & i thnk part of it hs been coz i never thought i'd hv hm. Time t show him whose boss tho he a good kid but gets hs way with me more often than not lol
True about gas & air i went in at nearly 4cm dilated around 6pm & had him next morning at 11.15am! So i had alot of gas & air i pregresswd very slow & by time i hd t push i just wern't in control. 
Good luck at ur app xx

Talia read bk so DH knws gender & u stil don't! Wow u really do hv sum control if i hd that note with gender written on it i dint think i cud wait 5 mins! Lol im guessing boy tho x


----------



## Petzy

Welcome Sheena! You are in good company here :) Hoping for a sticky BFP for you soon!! xo

Nat - Thinking of you today and eager to hear of your results :) I have a good feeling and remember - science is our friend haha :D

Talia - the countdown really is on, eh? My friend who is due the 22nd of Feb has now been scheduled for a C section in 10 days so she has her date and its all becoming very real to her! I am really excited to meet her LO :D Thats so great that Kurtis is so excited now :D I hope DH gets like that eventually sigh lol...

Ash/Amanda/Natalie - Hope you girls are doing great - update when you can!

AFM, 3rd scan tomorrow at 9+3.. nervous! Have my Panorama blood test afterwards too so I am glad that will be done. I should know the sex in two weeks or so I think based on that??

We told my family last night - Mom and siblings and step Dad... my mom tricked me by insisting I try a sip of her wine to see if its "good" I was like damnit mom I cant ok?? haha...

Feeling good, just unbelievably tired... xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey sheena welcome to the thread :) hoping to see a bfp for you soon, im sorry to hear about your dad, it is very difficult i swing from being ok to being in denial but im hoping to be back on track when little man is here he keeps me going i cant wait to meet him and tell him all about his grandma.

I will update a little later i am quite poorly today think i have a stomach bug i just want my bed so im trying to do everything asap so i can get in it x


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!! How are yall?! Has anyone heard if barb got her bfp with this firat round of ivf?
Welcome Sheena! I am excited to have a new testing buddy!! :) i go a little wild!
Afm- cd 10....i think.... Have had tons of ewcm yesterday....so i figure o is coming!! I normally get my postive opk on cd 11... We wil
Just see what happens this cycle.... :)
How are all my pregnant girls?? :)
Nat i am hoping this appointment go wonderfully!!
Ugh....i might be a little hungover today! Yeaterday was Super Bowl sunday(football) so we we t too a few friends houses..... Anyway it either that or this weather just has me tired! Hahaha have a fab day!!


----------



## crazy84

Took an opk!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Took an opk!

Thats a good one! haha! Get going whoop!! Yay - Fingers crossed:happydance:

As per your Q about Barb.. she is going to start second round of IVF soon.. really hopeful for her next go at things :D


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat looking forward to your app update, hopefully all good.

Meg looking forward to your scan, yey for telling your family :) they must be thrilled.

Talia not long eek exciting hope you get the type of birth you want.

Ashley get bd'ing thats positive haha

Amanda how are you keeping, whens your next scan?

Sheena any updates on tests?

As for me im in bed poorly wish it would go away, need to start thinking about food because its tea time and i wont go without for bambino, Scan is in 2 days eeek :D please dont drag im excited xx


----------



## Petzy

Natalie! Sorry you are sick hun... and as for the tea I am sure there are loads of decaf around haha


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you i dont feel sick anymore but the stomach cramps are back, it deffo feels like when you have bad stomach but i havent been sick except a tiny bit this morning x


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks petzy & hope pregnancy going ok thats fab that they can tel u gender so early! Reading bk i see u had mc same month as me hoping i cn gt pregnant quickly too nw 
Natalie thanks for welcome & i knw exactly hw u feel i too go frm accepting to denial & will b a year end of this month today was my DS bday & hs grandad would always mke sure to spoil him & today wasn't thr but u do gt stronger about it in time & learn t smile at all the good memories

Crazy 84 lol u slund alot like me we can go wild tgether i feel AF coming gtn cramps & had spotting today so shud b here full on tmrw. Ur already close to ovulation cant wait t catch up! 

Tired frm DS bday went well tho so i better gt t bed & sorry might tke me a little longer t remember everyones names anyway goodnight from me xx


----------



## Petzy

Mom2sam said:


> Thanks petzy & hope pregnancy going ok thats fab that they can tel u gender so early! Reading bk i see u had mc same month as me hoping i cn gt pregnant quickly too nw
> Natalie thanks for welcome & i knw exactly hw u feel i too go frm accepting to denial & will b a year end of this month today was my DS bday & hs grandad would always mke sure to spoil him & today wasn't thr but u do gt stronger about it in time & learn
> .

Really sorry for your losses hun xx - Yes I was pleased to get knocked up so fast after.. I only had one AF cycle and then it happened; I did read that you are quite fertile for 6 months following a M/C so hopefully that is true and your sticky bean comes asap xx


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks petzy xx as much as i want this bfp tho i'm ok if it takes a few months as i suffer from hyperemesis had it twice nw with this last pregnancy i wer vomiting frm 6 wks upto 30x a day so wer in A&e & on drips every other day couldn't eat or drink for almost 3 weeks. Its aweful had it with DS too until delivery altho at 20 wks with help of meds i started managing to eat. Lost tons of weight & wer just so weak! Dreading that but i want one more so excited but obv nervous nw that im trying again x

Spottings turned to light bleed so i count it as cD1 or maybe cd1 tmrw.


----------



## Petzy

Oh wow... that is just crazy about your hypermesis... my BFF had that for several weeks too, it was just awful... I am sorry you went through that I hope by some luck you skip it next time! 

Scan today girls at 12:30pm... should be around 9+3.. I am nervous of course as usual... hoping all goes well. DH cant come with me today but thats fine ... we just had one a week ago. Will go for the blood test afterwards hopefully.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Good luck with your scan cant wait to see pics i am gutted tomorrow will probably be my last one well i assume it is nobody else has them after 20 weeks around here unless they need growth scans x


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Good luck with your scan cant wait to see pics i am gutted tomorrow will probably be my last one well i assume it is nobody else has them after 20 weeks around here unless they need growth scans x

I will post pics later today for sure :) 

Tomorrow is your last one ? well thats not too uncommon here either.. usually use the doppler in third tri here too.. but I know, I am going to have to adjust in 2nd tri to the fact that all my ultrasounds will be mostly over


----------



## Mom2sam

Good luck Petzy sure everything will b fine hun x

Natalie i see ur also in uk my last one was 7 yrs ago dont knw y i thought the gender scan was at 20 wks lol wen is the gender scan as i see u already had it? At hw many wks? Have u started shopping? I waited until i knew the gender to buy anything x

Afm- af in full swing today im glad its bk on track & bang on time so bk to my 28 regular cycle. received my opks, hpts & preseed so all good to go, hope ur all doing good. just been home today getting on top of house chores & laundry, i work as a support worker for kids with dissabilities but am on cover work as of last month as DH has taken on more hours at work he is a legal executive so his works a little more demanding but im ok with mine as i get to work when i want so not working until weekend now x


----------



## mommaplus05

I shld get a scan at 20wks but no more after than..I will go for an elective at 15 wks though..hope ur scan is good meg!! Look forward to seein pics!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Sheena if you wait to find out with the nhs its 20 weeks but i booked a gender scan at 16+2 to find out early and hoping to get confirmation tomorrow at my 20 week scan, yeah i have started buying i have a few blue outfits, sleep suits, vests, his moses basket its white though so going to get blue blankets etc for inside, i have a few bath stuff and nappys haha the asda event was too hard to pass on for me. 

I am hopefully getting my situation sorted out since im still with my sister i have to make a app with someone to come out and discuss things with me and my dad i might keep my mams house and him and my sister move out, or something its all a bit complicated atm ive been so stressed out with it all, i hope this app has a good outcome because i cant deal with the stress x


----------



## crazy84

Well...I am going to have to say that I ovulated yesterday at some point.....as today's test is negative!! And my boobs are already a little sore :):) only bad thing about it is that we only bd 1 time close to o...it was the day before o.....so there is a chance....just not a huge one!! This was my just chill cycle anyway!! Hahaha I didn't hound dh for bd....lol so we just didn't! :/ lol I honestly wasn't expecting to o that early either though!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Petzy

Ok Girls,

Scan went great, measuring right on time and HB was a bit lower and that made me happy (like 185 I think which is in the avg for 9 weeks); then i went and did full prenatal bloodwork and bloodwork for the panorama test...

I go back in 2 weeks at 11+3 for my next scan and hopefully I should have the Panorama results then too... fingers crossed!


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies.:) ...sorry I been a little slow in letting you all know what happend at my results apt....but here's what happend.....

So pete and I had our follow up yesterday with DR G....
It turns out peters s/a was 9 out of ten good....I will explain...
So quantity was good....quality was good...motility was good...however the "slow'uns" were too high in volume....aparently the executable marker is16....Peter had 8....which is a high reading of useless spermys....
This was not at all a concern with the doc as his words were "this is only one sample" another could flag up totally fine. 

So on to my bloods....it confirmed ovulation...a slight abnormality preficular stage but nothing to worry about or treat....and everything else was satisfactory.

So the plan....
We are going to be refered to the local hospital which is a government funded fertillity clinic and we are going to embark on the iui journey now....
My wonderful doctor even stayed after work hours to write the referral for us...this sooo warents a lovely treat...defo have to show our apreciation and thanks somehow.'
So the wait begins...another wait haha... 
Hopefully some time soon we will get a letter or phone call with our consultation invite and we take it from there. 
This is all by exciting and please don't think my next sentence is a moan but I am also very nervous about it all....obviously I have only had cycle bloods for now but following the consultation there will follow a series of cycle monitoring and tests for myself...this is the real test that counts...I expect the dye test will freak me out the most...I just have this gut feeling with this one you know....
All I can do is hope for the best here...I fully expect I will chew most of my nails down whilst I wait for this all to happen 

Tmr I am tempted to ring the ocean suit and ask a few questions -including the one of "errrrrm -how long does a referral take to come through?" 
Atleast I will have a realistic time to wait this out and not become a front door or phone stalker...Not be the nutter racing to answer phone every time it rings lol... 

So there we have it....the summery.lol...

As for is cycle...I'm 16 dpo...af is due today...she ain't here yet! Maybe she is affraid of my sniper lol....
I am going to re start the q10 tonight to get my eggys in optimal condition for iui when and if it occurs anytime soon....and I also baught some robitssun today for my "lack of" cm latley....ready for next cycle...
No sigh of af yet...I bet she hits when I am not looking the witch! Lol....

Ashley!!!mwowzers girl.....yr opk is amaizballs!. :happydance: ...
Yaye....go get that eggy.:) 
Good luck hip uni I really want you to get your bfp this cycle.:) 

Natalie so sorry your sick....had to lol when I see meg say about tea time...lol..hehe...meggy- us Brits call tea time your dinner time.we do have a "tea time" but that's our 3pm break time when we drink tea.lol
Confusing eh lol....
I just call evening meal -dinner too meggy don't worry.:) 
Hope you feel better today nat,:flower: 

Hey hey momtosam...me too me too...I didn't go in til 4cm ....I was told I was brave and strong like bull.lol...
So I pass this "compliment " to you too love.:) 

Amanda - I worry Hun...how are you?...
Talia....how are you this week dear?

Well ladies...enough of my long ass msg lol....will let you all know what happens ok.:) 

And thankyou all sooo much for your lovely encouragement and words of kindness regarding my results.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Ok girls here is my blob today lol. It looks much more like a baby now haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mom2sam

Natalie oh I was thinking things have changed here coz bn so long for me & that we gt early gender scans nw lol boo wil stil hv t wait thn until 20 wks. Shopping was the best part of pregnancy for me as rest of time I wer puking my guts out lol try nt to stress Hun & hope u get things sorted with house these things can b stressful but wil wrk out way u want hopefully x

Crazy yay u in 2ww! Hope u caught it as I still think u covered it I feel funny calling u crazy haha what's ur name? X

Petzy love ur blob lol does look more like a baby cute lil jelly tot x

Nat glad everything came bk ok & no major problems, try nt t stress I have been through all these tests too & I knw can b nerve wrecking, my test where they insert the dye had come bk clear but I had low ovulation wen had blood tests at cd 19,20,21 after DH tests & mine that was only prob thy hd found so wer put on clomid & eventually conceived DS that yr. But had t wait 5 yrs inbetween trying naturally for nearly 2 yrs to going to doc to being referred to both of us getting checked & being treated. Your a step closer to ur goal so yay wishing u all the best & hope ur referral doesn't take too long x

Oh & I did go in at 3cm but they sent me home went bk 6 hrs later & wer 4cm they just kept me in as prob thought she'l b bk in another few hrs lol 

Nothing new to report regarding myself cd2 so boring stuff here yet x


----------



## crazy84

My name is Ashley!! :):)

Yay for your results and the next step Nat! I am sure it is all so scary ! I am just happy your initial tests were all good!!!
I think we definitely need some Valentine BFPs!!!! Let's do this girls! :)


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> Ok girls here is my blob today lol. It looks much more like a baby now haha

Wow ur baby looks so much bigger and more kike a baby then mine did..I was 9+2 AND still was hard to make out. I am 10wks tomorrow..excited bout moving right akong. But congrats ur us looks great!!! My lo hr was 170 but I hear at 9 wks 170-190 is pretty common.. good luck in two wks..I bet ur havin a girl!


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> My name is Ashley!! :):)
> 
> Yay for your results and the next step Nat! I am sure it is all so scary ! I am just happy your initial tests were all good!!!
> I think we definitely need some Valentine BFPs!!!! Let's do this girls! :)

Yes! Valentines bfps! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls here is my blob today lol. It looks much more like a baby now haha
> 
> Wow ur baby looks so much bigger and more kike a baby then mine did..I was 9+2 AND still was hard to make out. I am 10wks tomorrow..excited bout moving right akong. But congrats ur us looks great!!! My lo hr was 170 but I hear at 9 wks 170-190 is pretty common.. good luck in two wks..I bet ur havin a girl!Click to expand...

Thanks Amanda. Actually during the ultrasound when she showed me on the screen it was a much better picture but didn't print as good. Oh well in two weeks even better I am sure. Fingers crossed. 

And haha re thinking its a girl. Barb says girl too and Nat boy. I say boy haha. We will see !


----------



## Sis4Us

I still Say Boy Congrats on a Healthy Blob Meg!!!!

Nat glad everything seems pretty Norm hope u get that referral soon

AFM..... I'm testing on Vday!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

1 hour and 50 mins to go......eeek nervous, excited, nervous again....lol x


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> 1 hour and 50 mins to go......eeek nervous, excited, nervous again....lol x

Let us know how it goes!! xoxo:happydance:


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hes fine all measurements, heart etc are fine, and he wasnt so shy this time legs wide open lol will upload pics asap xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Yay. Natalie .cant wait to see pics!!


----------



## Petzy

So happy to hear everything went great :D


----------



## OurLilFlu

OOhh yay nice to hear both of your scans went well ladies! Can't wait to see pics of TJ! Meg you're so lucky you get all these extra scans :)

Nat, I'm so glad your appt went well and you're getting a referall for the next step. I know it'll be daunting but you can do it! One day at a time and positive thinking! I really think it'll be the path to your BFP! 

Nice Opk Ash and I agree, VALENTINEs BFPs for everyone! 

AFM, doing good, I'm off work now as of Monday. I wanted to pick up one more hospital shift this week to say my goodbyes and for a bit of cash but at my midwife appt my BP is starting to creep up, still well within normal but she said I should probably just quit while i'm ahead and relax.... of course I always wanna be go go go! Yesterday spent the day with my friend cutting fabric for my (hopefully) last projects, a baby quilt and car seat cover! Might start sewing it up today! Near the end of the night at our friend's i was getting really restless and uncomfortable, started feeling pretty crampy but was finally able to sleep it off. MW did also say the creeping BP can also be a sign that baby will come sooner rather than later... so i guess labour watch can start anytime!


----------



## Nataliieexo

My little man and his potty shot hes amazing:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







little man 1.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4









My baby boy.jpg
File size: 5.2 KB
Views: 40









little man 2.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5









Little man 3.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4









little man.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice pics! and he stayed a boy for sure! no need to return your blue items ;)


----------



## crazy84

Awesome pics natalie!! So happy everything is perfect!! :):)


----------



## mommaplus05

Awwww beatiful baby boy natalie!! And no mistakin!! Def a boy!! Lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok so I am now 10 wks. .I gona give ya a belly pic..I feel huge! Loo
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140202_164211.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is a before pic for comparison..lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131113_222342.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mom2sam

Loving all the Scan pics!

Ashley valentine BFF would b fab! my wedding anniversary is also on 14th Feb lol so would b great x

Sis4us hope u get ur bfp on Vday! I prob test after that dunno wen il ovulate yet x

Talia put ur feet up & relax nw Hun once baby here u won't b getting no rest x

Momma plus what no is new bubba? Can't believe u already hav a bump at 10 wks! Beautiful bump & ur so slim t start I already hav a bump & I'm not even pregnant yet ha! Need t lose about a stone but ain't bothering as once pregnanct I lose a lot of weight with hyperemesis so nod that extract start with x


----------



## mommaplus05

Mom2sam said:


> Loving all the Scan pics!
> 
> Ashley valentine BFF would b fab! my wedding anniversary is also on 14th Feb lol so would b great x
> 
> Sis4us hope u get ur bfp on Vday! I prob test after that dunno wen il ovulate yet x
> 
> Talia put ur feet up & relax nw Hun once baby here u won't b getting no rest x
> 
> Momma plus what no is new bubba? Can't believe u already hav a bump at 10 wks! Beautiful bump & ur so slim t start I already hav a bump & I'm not even pregnant yet ha! Need t lose about a stone but ain't bothering as once pregnanct I lose a lot of weight with hyperemesis so nod that extract start with x

New baby makes number 6..lol I have 4 boys one girl..lol


----------



## crazy84

Omg Amanda I love your bump!!!!!!!! So stinking cute!!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Omg Amanda I love your bump!!!!!!!! So stinking cute!!!!

Thank u!!! It feels too big for 10wks .lol but they only seen one baby! Lmao


----------



## Petzy

natalie! Great pics hun Congrats! So thrilled for you xoxo

Amanda - WTF!! How are you showing at 10 weeks?!?! I have ZERO bump, just a nice bloated ponch lmaoooo - wow - is it because you have had children before? I am in total shock here LOL!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Petzy said:


> natalie! Great pics hun Congrats! So thrilled for you xoxo
> 
> Amanda - WTF!! How are you showing at 10 weeks?!?! I have ZERO bump, just a nice bloated ponch lmaoooo - wow - is it because you have had children before? I am in total shock here LOL!!

I am In shock as well!!! Lmao..now u see y I am still even after having ultrasounds wondering if there is two!!! I have never ever been this big w my other kids til I was close to 4 months .its sooooo crazy. Maybe its y I am havi g soooo many bowel issues? Ugghhhh I have never been this big or sick. Haha


----------



## mandi21a

... Hi girls, is this still a ttc thread? Looks everyone is quite far along pg
H&h to you all, I was just looking for someone to test obsess with.


----------



## Mom2sam

Mandi welcome hun, join us! I joined late too first cycle ttc cD5 for me. Ladies on here r all so lovely thats y i joined here hehe we cn test tgethr. X

Mommaplus wow u look amazing for hvn 5 onto #6! Bet they kp u busy x

Petzy dont think i showed til 20 wks with first but loved having that bump lol wel until end month then it was just uncomfortable x

Hope everyone else is doing ok x

Afm cd5 2 more days & the fun can begin wer talking to DH last night he is excited to start trying again but worried about me getting hyperemesis again as it was really bad & he had to go from working full time to part time & must'v bn hard on him too frm wrking, to taking care of me to driving me to hospital every other day & taking care of ds in between. Did hv help with ds frm my sis & hs family but we discussed started meds early this time frm wen i gt my bfp & see if that helps x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Mandi, Yup all are welcome here, there are still a bunch of testers, don't you worry! They've just been a bit quiet! But we all like to see tests/opks and some of us chart too if you need interpretation.

Amanda, your bump is crazy in a good way! Maybe with all your bm issues it's a combo of bloat and it not being your first! Either way you wear it well! Maybe there is a hide and seeker in there! 

Meg, double digit weeks tomorrow! How exciting! Love it! At your stage I was definitely a bloat factory it was so yucky. AFM 38 weeks and nothing to report. I'm officially done work, requested my paperwork and tried to apply for mat leave, very frustrating lol! Going to the office to get it sorted today!


----------



## crazy84

I know Amanda....I have been saying twins since the beginning! ;) I am with Talia....maybe one is hiding! ;)
Hey Mandi! Welcome! I am a crazy tester......wasn't going to test this cycle because we barely bd.....and it was a super relaxed cycle.....but here it is 3/5dpo and I poas!! Lol not even the first one either!! I did yesterday too!!! Ahhhhh hahahaha had to test for Evaps!! 
How is everyone doing??


----------



## Petzy

Talia! Done work! I am so jealous haha... thats great :) Time to get yourself some EI haha...

Mandi - welcome - we have testers here so dont go anywhere! You are in good company hehe :)

Girls.. my pants are so uncomfortable I undid the top :( sitting at my desk... That is a real kick to the nuts lol


----------



## crazy84

Well girls.... Here is my first Evap or beginning of a bfp!! I am trying to figure if these tests are crappy for Evaps! The last set I had never had one....but that doesn't mean much!! Going by dpo it is more than likely an Evap.... But wanted to share and be positive anyway! Lol 10miu test
Maybe y'all can see it?! Maybe I made it up. Lol here is for all us testers!!
The inside of the line looks whitish! Lol Evap!!! Oh well...expect more ladies!! It's on now!
The line itself looks white!! Lol good thing I didn't get too excited!!!! ;) so much time to test! So many tests to pee on!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommaplus05

crazy84 said:


> Well girls.... Here is my first Evap or beginning of a bfp!! I am trying to figure if these tests are crappy for Evaps! The last set I had never had one....but that doesn't mean much!! Going by dpo it is more than likely an Evap.... But wanted to share and be positive anyway! Lol 10miu test
> Maybe y'all can see it?! Maybe I made it up. Lol here is for all us testers!!
> The inside of the line looks whitish! Lol Evap!!! Oh well...expect more ladies!! It's on now!
> The line itself looks white!! Lol good thing I didn't get too excited!!!! ;) so much time to test! So many tests to pee on!

Lol..love love love it ashley!!! Lol how many dpo now???


----------



## crazy84

:blush: anywhere from 3/5 :blush: lol my body has been weirdish this time:thumbup: maybe that is a good sign..... What this really means is that y'all have lots more days of test pics from me! :haha:


----------



## natjenson

Holly grackamolly Amanda...your bump!...what happend?...lol
Anyone would think your up the duff there girl.lol
I can't quite belive what I am seeing here.

Ashley....that's a nice looking test I sure hope it's the bfp I so want you to get Hun.:flower: 

Mandi :hi: ...welcome love...I'm a "long termer" lol but for now I just pop in from time to time as I have a busy old turn of events hers and there.lol
Good luck Hun.:) :thumbup: 

M2sam...how are you ....so I forget wher are you in your cycle again?..
Lol sorry my brain is fried today...that and a bud interfering with my only brain cell lol

Talia...anything suggesting baby could be coming yet? Hope so love...:flower: 

Natalie....ohhhhh your bubba pics are so adorable...I love them.
He is going to be a good looker I can tell...I get a feeling about this lo...he is going to be quiet and content and his little giggle will almost bring you to tears and delight (his laugh will capture people's hearts ) and then when he gets on his lil feet and walking he is going to run you raggid lol...with joy tho.
I can just tell nat that this little boy will be the key to your future Hun....you are going to be a great mammy.:) :flower: 
Btw...how's your sister now?....how is she coping?...I realise that being a teenager must be hard for her...how is your relationship with her now?...I hope better.

Well ladies...I'm cd2 today...darn witch barged her way in through the back door.! Lol
Found out the so iui isn't free yesterday.dayyyyyym!.....but hay oh...it is what it is right?
I'll get through this one way or another...we are saving away now like little greedy squirrels lol...
Any who's...hope all is well...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

Here is a different test... Pm pee.... Lol I hope these aren't Evaps... But according to dpo the most likely are! I put an arrow where I might maybe see something!! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ahh nat i really cant wait to see him and cuddle him i love him so much already, my sister isnt doing to bad at home its school im concerned about she has her gcses this year and ive been getting phone calls saying she has been misbehaving so im trying to get it through to her that she really needs to stick in these exams are so important, our relationship is fine shes looking forward to meeting tj and we have always been like cat and dog though we play on alot.

Its my birthday tomorrow and i am dreading it.so bad x


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Here is a different test... Pm pee.... Lol I hope these aren't Evaps... But according to dpo the most likely are! I put an arrow where I might maybe see something!! Lol

That would be a terrible evap if it is ...... Post test today!! FX xo


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Ahh nat i really cant wait to see him and cuddle him i love him so much already, my sister isnt doing to bad at home its school im concerned about she has her gcses this year and ive been getting phone calls saying she has been misbehaving so im trying to get it through to her that she really needs to stick in these exams are so important, our relationship is fine shes looking forward to meeting tj and we have always been like cat and dog though we play on alot.
> 
> Its my birthday tomorrow and i am dreading it.so bad x

How old you turning Natalie?? Happy early bday!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you and 24 :)


----------



## mommaplus05

24 natalie..ohhh u shall have a happy bday!! Ashley I cant wait to see todays pee!!


----------



## Petzy

Man I wish I was 24 again haha


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey ladies hope everyones well x

Ashley u sure u only 3/4 dpo coz i see that line! I myself hv never gt evaps so that'd confuse me. Hoping its the start t ur bfp this month! Um excited for u x

Talia not long at all 38 wks! What is ur due date? These last few wks drag but so exciting u'l b meeting him soon! I say him dunno why lol him/her x

Natjenson hoping u gt ur bfp before u'v had to save for iui praying for u x

Lol petzy crazy hw clothes start gtn tight so quick x

Natalie happy birthday x

Asf im on CD 7!! Yay felt like took forever lol so ladies only ever used opks once & gt my bfp last time so dnt mind me asking fir advice as i gt a lil confused. Anyway frm wat cD is it best to start using opk? I think last time i gt a pos opk at around cd17


----------



## crazy84

Well girls...it must have been an evap! Still lots of testing time though!! So I am not down at all!! :):):) I won't be testing again until Friday! Jk jk jk yeah right I will probably test again tonight!! ;)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah you're hilarious, still lots of time to test! 

Oh man, Sheena?, I blanked on your name so I hope I didn't get it wrong... My due date is Feb 21! I have a feeling ill go before, valentines is the full moon so I have a few ppl guessing that day, ill be 39 weeks exactly... Nothing on the labour front atm


----------



## Sis4Us

Well looks like I might have a BFP!!!

https://s28.photobucket.com/albums/...e71ea7e3_zps44140075.jpg&evt=user_media_share

Not getting excited until I get bloods to verify!!!


----------



## crazy84

Yay sis!!! Tests look amazing!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Mom2sam

Congrats sis4us lovely lines x

Yep Talia its Sheena i remember freinds/family hd told me with first babies normally tend t go over & maybe even hv t gt induced etc i thought hope not as wer so fed up still vomiting til end. My lil man had come early too not by much just few days but i wer just releived i didn't go over x

AF finally gone! Nt much else to report lol x

Ashley wat dpo r u nw? I wanna poas too lol guess opks wil hv t do for nw x


----------



## crazy84

Mom2sam said:


> Congrats sis4us lovely lines x
> 
> Yep Talia its Sheena i remember freinds/family hd told me with first babies normally tend t go over & maybe even hv t gt induced etc i thought hope not as wer so fed up still vomiting til end. My lil man had come early too not by much just few days but i wer just releived i didn't go over x
> 
> AF finally gone! Nt much else to report lol x
> 
> Ashley wat dpo r u nw? I wanna poas too lol guess opks wil hv t do for nw x

Dooooooo it!! Lol when do you normally o??? 
I am 5/7dpo.... So still several days of peeing!!!


----------



## Mom2sam

Well the last time i used opks was the month ttc & conceived that cycle so going by that cycle i ovulated cd17 but just for the fun of peeing on something il start tmrw will be cd 8 lol 

Ashley 3/4 mor days then until something would show on a frer! I normally dont see anything until 9/10dpo myself but wil start t test on 8dpo lol im getting ahead of myself havn't even ovulated yet haha x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow those are definitely lines and good progression for your dpo!! I would be excited but def getting bloods to confirm but definitely a bfp! Congrats!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Congrats sis they are good lines :) eeeek the first bfp of the year.

Birthday wasnt to bad it was just like a normal day but with cards, flowers and money i didnt really think about it to be honest i was around people all day so it really helped keep me occpied. I have my councilling app shortly so i will be back later x


----------



## Petzy

Huge Congrats Shanta... so exciting! cant wait to hear how your bloods go on Wednesday xx Wee!!!!

Ashley - If that was an evap you should never use those tests again!! Wow.. that is crazy..

Amanda - How is that huge bump coming? haha!

Natalie - Glad you had a nice bday :) It is good to keep busy and sounds like you got some nice things too! xo hope your appt goes well today

Sheena - Good luck this cycle!

Talia... wow you are so close to popping! My friend with the same DD is getting her C section in 3 days... crazy!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg sis..I think a congrats is in order!!! Nice lines!


----------



## Petzy

Hello how is everyone?!

Sis - wheres your new test? hehe

I just booked a hotel in Niagara Falls for Sunday night - belated Valentines.. for hubby and me - its a long weekend here so we are off Monday... we will do dinner and casino and some shopping I am sure.

really looking forward to that and hopefully I can stay up haha


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!! Hope everyone is well!!
Afm....everything is fine....just booked a little vacation for my kiddos and I!! Pretty excited about that!!!


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Hey ladies!! Hope everyone is well!!
> Afm....everything is fine....just booked a little vacation for my kiddos and I!! Pretty excited about that!!!

Oh awesome! where to?


----------



## Sis4Us

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/cb2dadb3b88921a04138853a99d88bf8_zps9811e1cd.jpg

Let's see if this works!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow didn't mean to blow it up!!! Lol

I'm feeling better w the darkness but I'll feel better after Betas!!! :)


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi ladies great lines sis4us!! X

Ashley thats nice sure kids wil love it where will u be going? X

Petzy wow i'm jelous lol sounds amazing! Hope u cn stay awake too if nt nap couple hrs in between lol x

Cd 9 for me aarghh why is this dragging! Lol started opks & lines thr but faint i dont ovulate until nearly a week, my 12th year wedding anniversary coming up on valentines day! neices bday party same day so will b going out of town for that & then just a romantic meal & movie with DH & ofcourse DS (he hates being left behind) last year left him with my sis in law & boy we gt like 10 phone calls 'why hv u not taken me with u!) we couldn't enjoy so went bk & gt him. This time decided best t tke hm along. Romance kind of goes out of window wen these brats arrive haha. Its ok tho we had plenty of time with just 2 of us before he artived & i remember (as we'd bn trying for a while) conversation would always include hw in future thr would b 3 of us when out & i cn always romance him once DS in bed (need hs swimmers anyway as wil prob b ovulating close to anniversary) so this year i'm sure conversation wil b hw mext year we may b out celebrating anniversary with 4 of us! 

Talia, nathenson & Natalie hw r u ladies doing x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice line sis! Looking really good, when do you go for bloods?!

Meg, sounds like a lovely weekend! Wow I just remembered I had a really strange dream last night... Where we actually met and were hanging out with our oh's before a show or something! You guys were so over the moon about expecting your little bub, it was so cute! That's all I remember though! Anyways hahah 
Glad you had a good birthday natalie! 
I want to go on a trip! Where ya headed with the kiddos Ashley? 
Sheena, it sucks waiting all the time in these cycles! Grr! Funny about your ds and not getting a real date night!


----------



## crazy84

Wow sis those tests look great!!!! Congratulations!!! 

We are going to a place called the greatwolf lodge!! It is a huge hotel with a big indoor water park!!! :):) the rooms have a regular part for adults and a little cabin with. Bunk beds for the kiddos!!! Looks so neat!!! I am just ready to go somewhere!!! I really wanted to go to sea world.....but my big kids didn't want to since we have already been! :/ I think my little one would have loved it!! I am sure she will love the place we are going also though!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Ashley I've heard that place is pretty cool we might go there Spring break or summer since I'm afraid to Fly while PG!!! My LO wants to go to Disney World so bad so maybe we will figure something out!!

I go for bloods in the Am I already have my Orders but was told to wait until the Am :(


----------



## crazy84

We were going to go spring break.... But prices almost were at least $100 more that week!! We wanted Disney so bad too!! We are thinking going there next year!! My hubby just can't go with us this year so we decided to stay closer to home! I will let you know how it is!!! :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice I think I saw an undercover boss episode where it was at those resorts looks super fun for kids! 
Have you seen 'blackfish'? It turned me completely off of sea world, it's terrible. I had gone years ago with my parents and really wasn't all that impressed for all the hype it gets... And after seeing the way the animals are treated its appaling!

Anyways sounds like a fun trip too bad hubby can't go. I really wanna get away but we'll be pretty strapped for a bit! 
Had a MW appt today and all is well.. BP is back to my normal, baby is a lot lower down so my fundal height is back in track! Just trucking along


----------



## Petzy

Sis4Us said:


> https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/cb2dadb3b88921a04138853a99d88bf8_zps9811e1cd.jpg
> 
> Let's see if this works!!!

Yes Shanta! Thats so awesome xx - Bet you cant wait for betas tomorrow! Weeeeeee:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Talia - that is so cute about the dream! Perhaps it was a premonition haha.. :) SO excited for you the countdown is onnnnnnn must be great not to be working now too!!

Ashley - which great wolf lodge are you going to? There is one in Niagara Falls up here and its very popular... my sister in law has been a bunch with her kids..


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> Talia - that is so cute about the dream! Perhaps it was a premonition haha.. :) SO excited for you the countdown is onnnnnnn must be great not to be working now too!!
> 
> Ashley - which great wolf lodge are you going to? There is one in Niagara Falls up here and its very popular... my sister in law has been a bunch with her kids..

This one is in grapevine tx! Looks like a lot of fun!!


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Talia - that is so cute about the dream! Perhaps it was a premonition haha.. :) SO excited for you the countdown is onnnnnnn must be great not to be working now too!!
> 
> Ashley - which great wolf lodge are you going to? There is one in Niagara Falls up here and its very popular... my sister in law has been a bunch with her kids..
> 
> This one is in grapevine tx! Looks like a lot of fun!!Click to expand...

Oh right Texas :D Yeehaw!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya definitely nice not working. I got to test out my new kitchen aid mixer and made some cookies! Finishing up the quilt for baby today, I love love it so far... Ill post a pic of the finished product hopefully tonight!


----------



## Mom2sam

OurLilFlu said:


> Ya definitely nice not working. I got to test out my new kitchen aid mixer and made some cookies! Finishing up the quilt for baby today, I love love it so far... Ill post a pic of the finished product hopefully tonight!

Aah thats so nice making ur own quilt for ur baby! I'm useless wen it cones to all that but never really tried cant wait to see finished product! X


----------



## mommaplus05

Mormin ladies..I been out a bit. Spend daybin hosp yesterday for constipation, dehydration amd ketones in my urine..blaaa..had a all blockage and had been soooo miserable the past few days but this mornin I defo feelin a bit better. Hard to catch up on here totally. Lol I see a bfp though for sure!!! Loooove em!! Congrats!! This pregnancy has sooo givin me a rough way to go. Hopefully it start gettin better. I am 11 wks today and almost outta the first tri!! Thank god!! Lmao..hope u all have a great day. Missin ya bunches!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ooo and my husband booked us a beautiful cabin for this wkend..:) fireplace n such..im very excited. Just hope my body feels well n dnt start crazy shit again..lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh man amandA, that's terrible to hear that you've been in the hospital! Sounds like quite an unwelcome ordeal! But like you said you're almost out of the first tri woods and you definitely deserve a relaxing time at a cabin!


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Ooo and my husband booked us a beautiful cabin for this wkend..:) fireplace n such..im very excited. Just hope my body feels well n dnt start crazy shit again..lol

Amanda so sorry you had such a rough time! Talia is right... you are almost in second tri whoop! I am 3 days behind you hehe :) I will be glad to get out of this tri too.... xx


----------



## crazy84

Ugh!!!!! 8dpo and spotting!! Wish I could say ib.... But this has been happening for months now!!! :( I will be checking in on y'all a lot!!! :) but I am going to ntnp


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh Ashley that sucks... Have you gotten bloodwork etc for progesterone? That's really early to spot! Make sure you check in lots! And ntnp doesn't mean any less tests right?! ;) good luck hun

So last night I didn't finish the quilt but I made the matching carseat cover instead! Here it is!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Ugh!!!!! 8dpo and spotting!! Wish I could say ib.... But this has been happening for months now!!! :( I will be checking in on y'all a lot!!! :) but I am going to ntnp

Ash - Definitely get your progesterone tested.. my friend had this problem and tried for a year and then she went on P pills and boom, pregnant first cycle... you should for sure look into that!

xoxo


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Oh Ashley that sucks... Have you gotten bloodwork etc for progesterone? That's really early to spot! Make sure you check in lots! And ntnp doesn't mean any less tests right?! ;) good luck hun
> 
> So last night I didn't finish the quilt but I made the matching carseat cover instead! Here it is!

Oh Tal thats so adorable!! Love it.... and I say.. BOY!!!! LOL... ask Kurtis to tell us lmao...

My best friend has her C-section tomorrow.. i am on pins and needles and will be tomorrow for sure! So excited for her and you both...


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok Ladies here's my Update but I'm a Lil worried since my HCG seems low!!

HCG 56 P 40!!!!

My p is awesome just figured my HCG would be in the 100s
I go back Fri to check if it Doubles!!!


----------



## Petzy

Sis4Us said:


> Ok Ladies here's my Update but I'm a Lil worried since my HCG seems low!!
> 
> HCG 56 P 40!!!!
> 
> My p is awesome just figured my HCG would be in the 100s
> I go back Fri to check if it Doubles!!!

Dont worry Shanta - everyone is so different... did you do another test today? FX for Friday xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Took a cheapie this Am it was Darker so FX!!!


----------



## Petzy

Sis4Us said:


> Took a cheapie this Am it was Darker so FX!!!

Oh Shanta if it was darker than I am sure you have nothing to worry about :) I was a slow riser and never even doubled once!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I'm with meg about not worrying about the number, you were using frer since the start so your numbers would probably be pretty low those first few bfps... Glad you're getting a second draw but darker tests def count for something!!


----------



## natjenson

Heya ladies...:flower: 

Ashley...agree with meg...defo get your progesterone checked Hun.:thumbup: 
Sorry to hear about the spotting love...it's always worrying.
Hang tight Hun.:thumbup: 

Amanda...so sorry to hear that you have been In Hospital...I hope you are felling better now.:flower: 
Now you take it easy love ok.:) 

Sheena...(btw-my mil name too :) )
Good luck for this cycle love...nearly fertile time....:) 

Talia...your so very talented..I wish I could do all that...the blankys are soo cute.
Good news about your apt too.:) 

Meg...awe the falls....sounds amaizballs....wish pete and could go one day...who knows eh :)

Sis...you tests look amaizing ...:happydance: 

Natalie...happy belated birthday Hun...hope I didn't forget to sy when I last posted.
Glad your day went well love...:) 

Afm...cd7...start robitssun tmr...absolute yak!
Opks on Saturday...:) 
Hope I can grace y'all with a bfp this month...ohhh I really do.:) 

Lots and lots going on here so I will try to get on as much as poss.:)

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi ladies

Ashley maybe it is implantation bleed i knw i usually get it at 7/8dpo if not yep maybe try what the others are saying about the progestrone x

Talia loving the car seat cover!! love the prints & colours u hv chosen x

Mommaplus so sorry ur not feeling too good i usually have hyperemesis in pregnancy so vomiting severely & dehydrated to point whr i hv to get fluids every other day. Bed ridden & just feels like really really bad case of stomach flu but for months however ladies are right once out of first trimester u'l start feeling better. Did the fluids help? Hope u feel better soon x

Petzy hw r u feeling? Any nausea or early pregnancy symptoms? X

Natjenson hi hun i'm hoping u get ur bfp too this cycle!! I just remembered taking robitussin too the cycle i conceived DS i don't even remember what for now lol but was it to do with cm? 
Wishing u luck & lots of baby dust!! 

Afm yep think fertile window will be here in 5/6 days, bedding every other day til then & used preseed tonight too. Doing my opks still faint lines bleugh x


----------



## OurLilFlu

And here is the masterpiece, the big blankie! Finished it today, absolutely in love with it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 79.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## crazy84

Thanks girls!! I go for my yearly soon so I will ask!
Talia I love it!! You are so talented!! I can't wait to hear about baby ASAP!!!!! :) super excited!!
Amanda I am so sorry for how crappy you have felt!! :( I am thinking of you!!!
Meg!!!! Can't wait for next scan!! Will you find out the sex?? 
Nat- you deserve this months bfp so much!!!!!!!! :):)
I adore all you girls!! Wish only the best!!! Spotting stopped today... But it doesn't mean a lot... It normally does!! Thinking of everyone!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

Fingers crossed for ya ashley thats its ib..I know u do this sometimes but ehh one of the times its gona b the real deal gal. 
Nat- high hopes for ya..hopin to see ur bfp this round!! Been on my mind!
Meg-hows ur bump? Things still well? Any ms? My nxt doc apt is nxt friday at 12+2..:) GLAD TO be almost done w first tri..
Sis-hope all is fantastic!!
Talia- very talented hun! Wont be long! Eeekk...
Did I miss anyone? Prolly. Lol this phone wnt lemme see all of my message so b sure I got everyome. Lol miss u all a bunch and been thinkin of ya..feeling a lil better today(hope it stays tgat way) does anyone know about high level of ketones in urine? They found that on me at hosp but never really said what and y that is? Well I off to get kiddos on bus..have a blessed day my friends. :)


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone!

Amanda - glad you are feeling better.... I really hope it keeps getting better for you hun, its so hard to feel so awful I feel for you xx

Ashley/Amanda/Mom2Sam you all asked me about symptoms:

I am doing ok.. I do have a bit of nausea and stomach discomfort from the afternoon onwards.. its always worst at night - its not bad enough to throw up but last night was pretty crappy.. i just lay down all night long and napped and then went to bed... I have some natural anti nausea stuff my friend gave me, we will see if it helps a little... I dont want to complain since I am not throwing up but its not fun!

Other than that, fatigue, and occasional cramping is all I have going on.. Boobs are still a little tender at times but I am always wearing a bra now so I notice less...

Next scan in 5 days.. I am eagerly awaiting my blood results from the States for the chromosomal testing and will find out the sex too. I should have those results any day now, but worst case I will know on Tuesday at my appointment hopefully!

No bump yet Amanda - still so early! I assume sometime between 16 and 20 weeks...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies sounds like everyone is doing as good as they can! First tri sucks, so does the tww! Thanks for the compliments on the blankie, everyone is getting pretty antsy about this baby!! I'm still hoping the full moon on valentines day will do something for me but this am I feel super 'out' its just like the tww! I feel like it'll still be forever! 
Amanda, about the ketones, I always have trouble explaining it but basically it is what happens when your body is dehydrated and lacking food/energy... Basically your body goes into high gear burn fat mode and its called ketogenesis and the byproduct of using fat for energy instead of the carbs from food are ketones... And they can spill into the urine after a certain point. Diabetics especially can be at risk for diabetic ketoacidosis by this same process, they get really low blood sugar, ketones spilling everywhere, the acid/base balance of your body goes out of whack and the ketones can even give you like really sweet fruity breath, not a good sign! Don't worry about it too much now that you're eating and drinking more normally but that's kind of the gist of it...


----------



## Petzy

Talia - love the blanket I forgot to mention.. my mother is a big quilter too and does beautiful work! So awesome :D

Ok so my BFF had her baby! 7.4lbs and her hubby tells me that all went well with the C section :)

I said ok well send me a damn picture and tell me the name!!! haha


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww great to hear about your friend, that's a decent weight, she was due a day or two diff from me right? Haha they shiuld know better not to share the pic and name, thats the best part! Like I said def feeling out and starting to think ill go over again, was positive I'd go slightly early... Starting to think if I go over this kid is gonna be huge!! Eek! Guess just having one of those days!


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:



> Aww great to hear about your friend, that's a decent weight, she was due a day or two diff from me right? Haha they shiuld know better not to share the pic and name, thats the best part! Like I said def feeling out and starting to think ill go over again, was positive I'd go slightly early... Starting to think if I go over this kid is gonna be huge!! Eek! Guess just having one of those days!

Yes she was due the 22nd...

The name is Hailee Jean.. so sweet and she is adorable! looks like her daddy haha... going to meet her tomorrow night with hubby :)

I hope you dont go over hon.. I can imagine you are already so uncomfortable this far out eeek... Hope you pop sooner than you think!

My brother was 10.2 so I know what a butterball baby looks like..


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww that is a sweet name! Exciting that you get to visit tonight and just think 3/4 more of the way and you'll have a bundle just the same! 
Ya I'm leaning bigger baby since Kurtis and his brother were both around 9lbs, hut i guess i was average, 7lbd...Your brother was a bigg'un! Wow! Lets keep our fingers crossed I don't let this little one roast that long! 
Man, it's annoying how long it takes to do anything, having to take a break after every chore! Blah!


----------



## Petzy

Can't wait for you Talia ... And to see a pic of him/her! Xx rest up


----------



## Petzy

How is everyone today? Happy V day lol... :)

well only 4 more hours left of work... we are closed at noon today but of course my boss asked me to stay all day.. what a gem she is!! :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Happy valentines everyone! Sucks about your boss asking you to stay on valentines, what a bugger! 
Ended up having over an hour of Braxton Hicks every 10-12 mins last night but nothing more... Looking like I won't have a VDay baby lol can still hope! 
Hope everyone's oh's spoil you all a little bit! We're probably staying in and having a chill evening


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Happy valentines everyone! Sucks about your boss asking you to stay on valentines, what a bugger!
> Ended up having over an hour of Braxton Hicks every 10-12 mins last night but nothing more... Looking like I won't have a VDay baby lol can still hope!
> Hope everyone's oh's spoil you all a little bit! We're probably staying in and having a chill evening

Omg Tal you are a watermelon LOLLL holy shit.....

And thats crazy about the BH contractions... Lets hope you get some real ones!! You must be ready for that belly to get out of your way haha...

We are visiting my friends baby tonight.. tomorrow just chilling, and Sunday going to the falls overnight.. should be a good weekend :)

Keep us posted Tal!:happydance:


----------



## mommaplus05

Braxton hicks r an awsome way to get things movin without labor!! Lol..hope u all havin a great vday!! Im leavin in mornin, for my night at the cabin..very excited.lol feelin sooo much better today..thank goodness..no nauseau or nothin..hope thats a sign of 2nd tri and not sumpin bad. Have a great wkend everyone!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I got my Results and of Course I'm still Worried !!!

HCG 95 P 32!!!!

I go for another draw Mon and talk to the Dr U/S in 2WKS!!

W such a Early BFP my numbers should be higher I'm freking out!!! Grrrrr


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh! Have fun at the cabin, super jealous and enjoy not having ms, don't worry! 

Sis, when was your first draw, I saw you posted it on feb 12, it didn't exactly double but it's definitely super close! Try not to worry, I know it's easy to over analyze


----------



## Petzy

Sis4Us said:


> Well I got my Results and of Course I'm still Worried !!!
> 
> HCG 95 P 32!!!!
> 
> I go for another draw Mon and talk to the Dr U/S in 2WKS!!
> 
> W such a Early BFP my numbers should be higher I'm freking out!!! Grrrrr

Sis I posted to you on the other thread about my hcg.... It never doubled! Barely hit 60%! Xoxo FX for Monday


----------



## Petzy

Ohh lookey here I am a lime today! Lol

Hey Tal how are you doing today?? How's that watermelon!

I went to visit my friend and the new baby last night at the hospital! She was so adorable, I didn't realize how tiny a 7 pound baby is LOL so my friend is doing really well, obviously very sore from the C-section, but she's got lots of support from family so she will be okay. The baby is perfectly healthy no concerns at all, other than a little trouble latching. But hopefully she gets there soon :) it was so fun to see my close friend with the new baby. The best part of the visit was when it was my turn to hold her, and I had a sudden extreme wave of nausea, and had handed to her dad while I ran down the hallway and started dry heaving LOL. I may ask for some meds on Tuesday when I see the doctor LOL. 

Did not get my DNA/gender results yet unfortunately. They told me it takes about two weeks, and It has not been two weeks yet. So I'm hoping maybe the results will be and when I go on Tuesday.

It's only 9 AM here, so I'm going to be efficient, clean the house and do some laundry quickly, and then head to the mall and do a little shopping maybe. I'm going to see if I can find my husband something for belated Valentines tomorrow xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh Limey! It's fun when you can graduate to 'real' fruits not just seeds and berries etc! 

Sounds like you had a good time visiting your friend minus the ms wave! Def ask for something. That's awful feeling like that! Your little babies are gonna have fun playing together. My friends Lo will be about 4 months when this one decides to show up, it'll be so cute! Nothing much going on still, more BH so I was gulping down rasp leaf tea and bouncing on my ball, had a chill valentines, take out Chinese, some Olympics and TV then we watched a few episodes of call the midwife on Netflix! (Love it!)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hope you all had a good v day, i had a chilled one.

I'm so bored oh is out tonight so i've had a relaxing night, bath, facemask, tried out my new hair dryer which is fab, changed bedding, etc now im in bed watching tv :) x


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey ladies glad everyones well &#65533;&#65533;

Petzy i dunno whether the actual vomiting worse or the nausea but i'd hv to say the nausea. Yep definitely go get some meds lots they can giv u that will help & hope u feel better soon. nice seeing newborns esp when u expecting makes u all that bit more excited about your own x &#65533;&#65533;

Talia ur right about the last 2 wks thier worse than the 2ww lol but so close!! Hope u don't go over i knw thy say with first most do but nt true i had my first 3 days before due date & didn't wana go over so tried every trick out thr. That night as much as i obviously didn't wana i bd as thy sperm cn trigger off labour & sure enough next morning it all started lol anyway not long at all by mothers day u'l b holding ur baby! x

Hope everyones else is ok, sis4us hope everythings ok i'm sure it will be hun as petzy said f some no just rise slower. 

Afm cd14 stil awaiting ovulation been sticking to smep so beddin every othr day & man its becoming a chore lol sis is over 6 wks nw & still no signs of sickness she had hyperemesis too until 16 wks with first so gvs me hope i'm happy DH all excited too as he brilliant with DS & i knw he will b over the moon once we hav #2. Oh & aftr we dtd last night he said 'i knw u'l b pregnant this cycle' i said don't say that wat if i'm not & he said well i kinda feel u will be. Lets see if he right if not i'l b ok as only first cycle x


----------



## Nataliieexo

This thread is way to quiet how is everyone x


----------



## OurLilFlu

No kidding! Where is everyone?! Hope everyone is hanging in there...
Today has definitely been the most uncomfortable day by far... It's discouraging to know I still might have almost 3 weeks of it! I doubt it but still!! It's so much worse than the tww, I swear it's back to TP inspecting, double checking if I'm losing plug or anything promising... Oh wells!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I think I forgot to Update U Ladies!!

HCG 248 P 31.2!!!

U/S 3/4!!! :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wahoo!! Now there's more than a double for sure! And an early scan, rock on!


----------



## mommaplus05

Mornin gals..been a loooong wkend..wemt to a funeral yesterday..my oldest sons father died..very tragic..sooo many mixed emotions for my son..his dad was absent most of his life. Wasnt until a few months ago that he actually started calling him on the phone..ugghhh funeral was very hard..hope my son get through this ok..he is only 12..as far as my growinh tummy..its certainly growin! Lol at time I thinkni feel little flutters but so faint hard to know for sure..I began feeling then w my other kids around 12 wks. Can feel w my hand round 15-16 wks then can actually look dwn and see movement round 20. I have doc apt friday so im hoping she will take a peek since it shld actually look like a baby now. Lol..hope everyone is well..sis hcg looks fantastic!


----------



## Petzy

Ugh I did a long post to you all and it deleted it UGH!!

Hate to post and run but I am busy at work and leaving for my scan appointment in 2 hours.... a bit nervous as usual... they are going to do some prenatal screening I think today which is good - I hope so anyways, I cant keep doing all these appointments lol its crazY! I dont think my DNA/gender results are in yet or they would have called me so thats dissapointing, but I can always hope for a nice surprise today.... going to ask for Nausea meds too just in case.. xo


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh Amanda, so sorry to hear about you and your son going through that! I imagine it might be pretty hard for your son to deal with especially if that relationship was just starting to take form again. Poor kid. Glad to hear your wee-est one is doing well, you're lucky to feel movements so early! 

Meg, excited to hear about your scan and hope your bloodwork is in!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Good luck with todays scan meg i had a scan at this many weeks and days aswell but emergency its so cool how they grow.

I'm itching to safely make it to 24 weeks every day/week is a milestone but i really just want to get to that point x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Can't believe you're already over halfway Natalie! It's crazy!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I know lol i love it, hes always on the move now has been for weeks but getting stronger can see kicks on the outside :) x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh ya it's just crazy, wait til they're doing alien rolls, Kurtis freaks out every time saying my belly just jumped a foot in the air! Haha too cute.. But speaking of which this one has been pretty quiet last night and this am. Still moving a good amount but not crazy acrobatics... Hopefully getting ready for the plunge!


----------



## Nataliieexo

They say babys go quiet before the birth, i've heard a lot of women say that, not long now at least you know in the next 2 weeks you will have your baby, eek its exciting.


----------



## mommaplus05

Meg I cant wait to see ur scan pics!!! So exciting...how far along r u now? I am 12 wks tomorrow..:)


----------



## Petzy

Here is little blob with his arms and legs waving lol 

I am measuring a week ahead at 12+4! Crazy.... Everything went great
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Petzy

Amanda I wanted to say i am really sorry for the loss of your sons father. That must be awful I cannot even imagine..... I hope your son is doing ok. I can imagine that would be really difficult xoxoxo


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh nice scan meg! And measuring ahead! Wow! I say boy btw. Had my group appt at the birth centre and there's only two of us from the jan/feb group who haven't had their babies!


----------



## Sis4Us

U said His arms Meg so I would say Boy for sure!!! Yay


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh I didn't even catch that! Maybe meg did get her results and let it slip ;) lol


----------



## Sis4Us

I called DS1 him and his even b4 finding out even though I wanted a Girl I just knew he was a Boy!!! 
Kinda like this one except I keep trying to think Girly!! :haha:


----------



## mommaplus05

Awwwww wat a wonderful pic meg!!! And a wk ahead? Fantastic news!! My apt is friday and im soooo hoping that she will take a quick peak...I wana see wat my lil one looks like now..shld look like a baby. Lol I am 12wks today and 12+2 at my apt. Ugghhh two more sleeps! Cmon friday!


----------



## Petzy

haha I said HE out of default.. no results yet!! But I do think boy too haha...

Amanda - I hope you get a great scan pic too!!

Going for my NT scan next Thursday... ahhh it never ends!


----------



## Petzy

How is everyone feeling/doing today??

I am good today actually... so far anyways lol... headache a bit earlier but not too bad

Hoping tummy is nice to me tonight! AHHH lol..

Tal - how you holding up?? Gonna pop that watermelon or what! xo


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup scans galore in the beginning then nothing!! 

I'm being a lump in bed, my hips got a million times worse last night for no reason other than maybe a surge of hormones for labour, FX! But I'm trying to decide if I should book a chiro, acupuncture or massage... I wanna do something productive today on that front


----------



## Petzy

Good luck Tal! I hope you get some relief ASAP you poor thing :) May not come until you push 'em out! lol

BAD NEWS on my front today with that FACKING Panorama test!!! They didnt get "enough cells" so I have to fuckinggggggggggg do it all over again - I am so pissed! Ugh it was $800..i am sure I wont have to pay twice but seriously how annoying that it wasnt done right the first time... now what? another two weeks from when I can get in and do it? Brutallllllll


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh man!! That sucks Meg! So two weeks til they can draw it again? You'll be almost in early gender scan range! I know it's not only for gender but jeez! Why the delay? Humph I'm pissed for you! 
AFM hips are slightly better, trying to tackle a few things around the house


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi ladies sorry hvnt updated. N rattling my brains on the othr threads about my ovulation lol 

Hi Amanda i'm sheena, so sorry to hear about ur sons daddy. Hope he's ok i knw its hard but kids r so much tougher than us & have it in thm t somehw bounce bk. hugs x

Petzy-Meg? Sooo cute!! love the scan pic & i remember getting excited at seeing those arms & legs x

Natalie i knw what u mean i always wait for the 20 wk mark too my reasons because my hyperemesis settles a little by thn & i gt t shop for baby so mkes it a little more exciting plus here in Uk its at point we gt gender scan i think. Bn a while i may b wrong lol x

Talia ur stil here! Guess what strange but last night i had a dream of u ha don't freak out lol i think my minds bn focusing on b&b all month so dreaming of babies! Anyway last night dreamt u had the baby beautiful baby boy! X

Afm .... Still waiting t ovulate?! I dinno wats going on as usually get positiv opk by nw. Cd17 today & still hv to test in afternoon but yestrdays test was darker but no whr nr a positive.. Im beginning to worry also wer reading up on pregnacare that i'v bn taking for last 6 wks & alot of women complained of delayed ovulation & delayed AF. Hmm as long as i still hv time to ovulate & possible implant & it doesn't gv me a short LP il b ok but i'm worried about ths cycle & wrkd so hard too doing smep (who wid hv thought i'd b complaining about too much sex lol anyway i hv a regular 28/30 day cycle & just wandering do u guys remember wat cd u'd usually get ur first pos opk? thr dark but no positiv yet do i just kp testing? X

Don't see natjenson? Hope she ok x


----------



## Mom2sam

Petzy said:


> Good luck Tal! I hope you get some relief ASAP you poor thing :) May not come until you push 'em out! lol
> 
> BAD NEWS on my front today with that FACKING Panorama test!!! They didnt get "enough cells" so I have to fuckinggggggggggg do it all over again - I am so pissed! Ugh it was $800..i am sure I wont have to pay twice but seriously how annoying that it wasnt done right the first time... now what? another two weeks from when I can get in and do it? Brutallllllll

Bet its like the whole 2ww all over again! That is annoying x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey sheena! That's neat about the dream, hopefully soon he/she makes an appearance! Jeez the wait is getting old! Lol and I'm not even passed yet.
Isnt pregnacare just a brand of prenatal Vitamins? I've never heard that they can screw up your cycle! Weird! Anyhow just keep with your smep program until you def get a pos, it might just be delayed O for many reasons, I wouldn't worry about it affecting your LP... I O'ed on cd 21 with my normal 11 day LP when I got my bfp. Hang in there and keep bd'ing!! Any chance you missed the pos opk, when are you testing?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Got our pics back the other day! Finally got them on my phone to post here! I'm so anxious to see the pics Kurtis picked of his reveal shoot! I don't even want to know the gender I just wanna see his face when he opens the outfit box!!! No fair!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 66 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Nataliieexo

Talia those pics are lovely, the suspense of babys gender is killing us all lol aww how sweet x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Aww meg how sweet, its amazing how they grow isnt it, that really sucks about your tests i would hate to have to wait another two weeks bless you. Did you say you have another scan soon :)

Girls i have a bad shopping problem, little man has loads of 0-3 clothes, and a couple 3-6, barly any newborn, i have put a deposit down on my pram and only have £150 left to pay on it trying so hard to not pay it off and bring it home already, i have loads of nappys, 9 packs of wet wipes, all feeding stuff, moses basket, cot....help this is becoming a problem, i dont want to jinx things but i get carried away with myself when shopping online.

On the plus side 2 weeks today til V-day im so scared of not making it that far i dont know why i suppose its just a big milestone to me x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah oh Natalie! You have more stuff than I do!! LOL but with not knowing the gender I don't want lots, I know Kurtis has gone on two baby shopping trips, so again, I'm excited for that surprise too!


----------



## Petzy

Yes I can do the new test again right away.. I am trying to find a clinic that can do the Panorama on Saturday because I dont want to miss any more work....

They are going to call me back today to get it booked I think..

But yes I will have to wait two weeks again to get the results.. blah!!

Talia - Loveeeeeeeee those pictures!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh I thought you had to wait 2 weeks to draw it then 2 more for results, hopefully you can get in on the weekend...


----------



## Petzy

Ugh nope they said no can do for the weekend, but that I can come at 730am (Awesome) any day and they wont make me wait so I can be at work on time.. that is sooooooo annoying. I guess I will suck it up and go tomorrow morning just to get it done maybe...


----------



## mommaplus05

One more sleep and I go to doc!! Fingers crossed that I get an ultrasound.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Boo to the early appt but I'd just get it over and done with! 

Yay fingers crossed for an U/S there Amanda! 

I'm watching the women's hockey game and we're losing:( boo!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I was wondering if anyone could shed some light or have similar problems, i have had green/yellow snot like discharge for a while now it doesnt smell or itch i thought it was just another lovely pregnancy thing, ive noticed a few times some of its like glue you would peel off and can roll in a ball really wierd, anyways ive been reading the internet and scared myself into thinking all sorts, could it be normal, i called the delivery suite to talk to a midwife and she said it sounds normal to her but if i get worried to call my gp or midwife, the thing is i really dont want any swaps done or anything you hear far to many horror storys about internals causing premature labour etc, but obviously i want to get it checked aswell :/


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmm conundrum! I've had some odd looking discharge as well, nothing quite as gluey as that. Drink a ton of water and see if that helps. If it doesn't smell or itch etc it probably isn't an infection... I'd try to flush it a bit first and if it gets grosser or you get symptoms with it id get it checked. I'm with you, not wanting to introduce anything in there unnecessarily. And the risk of getting a swab and it leading to complications is super slim. Give it some time but don't get crazy google paranoid over a qtip lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

I do drink quite a bit now, it doesnt seem to make a difference, i check all the time its just habbit now lol


----------



## Mom2sam

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey sheena! That's neat about the dream, hopefully soon he/she makes an appearance! Jeez the wait is getting old! Lol and I'm not even passed yet.
> Isnt pregnacare just a brand of prenatal Vitamins? I've never heard that they can screw up your cycle! Weird! Anyhow just keep with your smep program until you def get a pos, it might just be delayed O for many reasons, I wouldn't worry about it affecting your LP... I O'ed on cd 21 with my normal 11 day LP when I got my bfp. Hang in there and keep bd'ing!! Any chance you missed the pos opk, when are you testing?

Hi thanks that definitely gvs me hope that u ovulated cd 21 & got ur bfp. I think i just panicked lol well todays were darker so im guessing very close nw. Will just kp up with smep & kp testing. Yep its just a brand of prenatals i should stay away from google i think lol x


----------



## Mom2sam

OurLilFlu said:


> Got our pics back the other day! Finally got them on my phone to post here! I'm so anxious to see the pics Kurtis picked of his reveal shoot! I don't even want to know the gender I just wanna see his face when he opens the outfit box!!! No fair!!

Aww lovely pics!! Wer'e still waiting for snow here they kp forecasting it & ghen nothing my DS hs really bn looking forward to it so we cn go sledging etc x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nat, keep an eye on it nonetheless, for me it seems to change all the time, so give it another day or two.

Sounds like you'll get your pos soon, bd bd bd! Where are you anyways? We've had snow since October lol but that's a given up here!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thinking it could be urine infection i dont know if that would cause the discharge but i literally just pee'd and have to pee again and have some funny stabbing pains, i havent had my wee tested for ages so might be worth taking one in tomorrow just incase x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Happy due date talia :D hopefully over the weekend you have your baby, fingers crossed x


----------



## Sis4Us

My Bday is Sun ;) Talia!!!! :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ha thanks ladies, but I don't think I'll make the weekend! 
Well looks like I have a well behaved baby, water broke at 350am on the due date!! It was pretty bright yellow at first but the MW didn't seem concerned. Seems to have lightened up a bit. hope its not meconium, ive also read that straw coloured is normal... 
Just period type pains, took a shower double checked the bags and now trying to go back to bed! Ill try to keep you guys posted!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Oh man this is so exciting, deffo keep us posted i'll check in during the day thank god for mobile internet haha and if you can sleep do it get as much rest as you can, it wont be long now :)


----------



## Mom2sam

OMG Talia i'm so excited! wil b checking f updates. Im in Uk btw so happy things r starting on thier own for u! Xx


----------



## Mom2sam

So ladies wandering if anyone can help me i'v posted in ovulation test too no replies yet. Do u think this is close to a positive? darkest yet for this month. I'm thinking close? Lemme see if i cn upload pic x


----------



## Mom2sam

Here's pic smu
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 6


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ha love that I have ppl that are awake in the uk! 
Looks pretty close to positive, keep testing just to be safe. 

Did a hypno track but wasn't able to doze off with it but laying down nice and relaxed must count for something. Ill try a different track and see if it can make me snore like OH, I'm glad he's sleeping


----------



## natjenson

Oh yaye talia....so exciting eeeek.
Sounds like lil bubba won't be long now....any hour now eh.:happydance:

Ladies I've been stalking....I'm so incerdibably tired this week....had an awfull lot of my plate here.

Sheena....yaye your opk looks like it's almost there'll.defo a possy tonight I'd say....
If it goes lighter now I'd say that's your possy right there.
Good luck Hun.:flower: 

Natalie...I'd say you may have a wi ...by the sounds of it...the stubby pains were my first signal too...(when I was 27wks) 
How are things lately Hun.:) 

Ashley...where you at love...I don't see you on here anymore....I thinki may have seen you pop your head in once yesterday tho :thumbup: 
How are you Hun?....where you at in your cycle?
Missed you.:flower: 

Well ladies I'm 3dpo...having a few issues with my progesterone ...my temps arnt rising...any tips on how to get it up and fast? Talia?....your usually good at these q's :flower: 

Aweeee Thalia I'm so looking forward to finally seeing a pic of you and bubba...and weather or not it's a boy or a girl teehee.....
Such strength you have waiting till the birth....I bow down to your feet Hun.lol
I could never wait but hay that's me,,,mrs wanna know it all lol

Ladies I will keep checking in today,lol.hope you are all well.:flower: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Stay focused Talia....you can do it love.:flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

TAL! WHOOP! She/He is a comin!!! haha how exciting!!! 

I know its hard to keep us posted, but you better haha XO


----------



## crazy84

Talia I am so excited for you!!!!! I can't wait to see pics!!! Good luck and lots of wishes for a smooth labor!!!!

Hi Nat!! I am taking a break! I am either on cd 3 or 4 or 5 hahahaha I can't remember!! I have lost 4lbs this week too!!! Whoop whoop!! I do have an appointment on the 3rd of March for my yearly and I plan to ask why I am spotting and how to stop it!! :)

Sheena that looks positive to me!!!!!!

Meg that is so suckish about your test!! Grrrrr!! Can't wait to hear the results of the new test!!

Amanda was tha appointment today?? Can't wait to hear about it!!

Natalie shopping for the baby is so much fun!! I had that same issue!! Lol and try not to worry!!

Nat- I hope you progesterone gets under control and that temp rises!!!!!

Sis- how are things going??


----------



## Mom2sam

Any updates Talia? thy had t break my waters once i gt to hospital. Lost plug at home tho that day & was enough t get me excited. Will check again a little later on & see if any updates x

Nat already post ovulation? My cycle is dragging ths month havn't even ovulated yet lol x

Hey Ashley yep i think its positive nw just did another & darker been a long cycle really thought ths month i may nt get a positive opk but i jus panic easily lol x 

Finally got my pos opk! Ha waited forever & was just as exciting as seeing a bfp on a hpt. So bed marathon begins tonight. One more question when the opk turns light again do i count that as 1dpo? Talia cant help thinking u might b giving birth tonight or tmrw & i maybe making a baby hehe


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies, thanks for all the well wishes! 
We're still at home the midwife wants us to wait til the ctx are over a min and 3-4 mins apart... They've been pretty bang on every 5 minutes for over a min since my water broke. 
Kurtis's mom just left with our puppy :( I'm sad that I won't be able to see her til after we have this baby. I hope she's ok


----------



## crazy84

Mom2sam said:


> Any updates Talia? thy had t break my waters once i gt to hospital. Lost plug at home tho that day & was enough t get me excited. Will check again a little later on & see if any updates x
> 
> Nat already post ovulation? My cycle is dragging ths month havn't even ovulated yet lol x
> 
> Hey Ashley yep i think its positive nw just did another & darker been a long cycle really thought ths month i may nt get a positive opk but i jus panic easily lol x
> 
> Finally got my pos opk! Ha waited forever & was just as exciting as seeing a bfp on a hpt. So bed marathon begins tonight. One more question when the opk turns light again do i count that as 1dpo? Talia cant help thinking u might b giving birth tonight or tmrw & i maybe making a baby hehe

I am a crazy tester... So I always test until it goes negative! But they actually say after your first positive not to test again!! So today is Friday... Tomorrow will be 0 dpo and Sunday should be 1 dpo I think!! I could be wrong! But I think that's right


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok ladies..here is todays scan..cldnt tell if it boy or girl..lol :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140221_111804.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20140221_115830.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommaplus05

Here another
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140221_161620.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## natjenson

Aweeeemamanda....lovely scan pics....I love seeing them....
It IS hard to tell boy or girl isn't it.ah well not long now and you will know gp for sure...
Now you take extra good care of you ok....been thinking of you.:flower: 

Yes sheen Ashley is right....always count 48 hrs after first positive opk as 1dpo...so Sunday is your 1dpo.yaye :happydance:

Talia....great news that the labour is progressing well Hun....sounds like you are nailing it so far.:) 
You will get to a point where you are bracing yourself with each ctx and then you'll know it's time to go in./thumbup: 
Like your inner instinct takes over your body and you no long give a flying space ship what's going on lol
Good luck...we are all on tenter hooks here ...nervously and exciting awaiting your updates...
Eeeeeeeeeeeek :) :wohoo:

:). :) :) xxx


----------



## Mom2sam

crazy84 said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Any updates Talia? thy had t break my waters once i gt to hospital. Lost plug at home tho that day & was enough t get me excited. Will check again a little later on & see if any updates x
> 
> Nat already post ovulation? My cycle is dragging ths month havn't even ovulated yet lol x
> 
> Hey Ashley yep i think its positive nw just did another & darker been a long cycle really thought ths month i may nt get a positive opk but i jus panic easily lol x
> 
> Finally got my pos opk! Ha waited forever & was just as exciting as seeing a bfp on a hpt. So bed marathon begins tonight. One more question when the opk turns light again do i count that as 1dpo? Talia cant help thinking u might b giving birth tonight or tmrw & i maybe making a baby hehe
> 
> I am a crazy tester... So I always test until it goes negative! But they actually say after your first positive not to test again!! So today is Friday... Tomorrow will be 0 dpo and Sunday should be 1 dpo I think!! I could be wrong! But I think that's rightClick to expand...

Lol u don't even wana see hw many opks i'v gne through ths past wk!! i am so happy to finally b nearly in any kinda dpo haha won't b too upset if don't catch it this cycle but i hv worked so hard! Lol peeing on sticks & doing smep has taken over me! Lol well i have 50 cheap hpts waiting & i will b testing from 8dpo then x


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks Nat will b so releived t b in dpo1 but then the 2ww stress starts lol

Talia ur being so calm & good listening to ur midwife i went to hospital twice & gt sent home haha so by morning baby could possibly b here! Eek so excited will b checkin in first thing in morning. Good luck hun praying for u hope u hv a easy labour & all goes well x

Love the scan pics mommaplus x


----------



## natjenson

Talia.....any news??? 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Mom2sam

Nat i just logged on to check too lol x


----------



## natjenson

I'm think she's had the baby....no news is usually good news.:flower: 

Haha sheena...it's exciting eh.:) 

I forget if I already asked...do you temp sheen?...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Mom2sam

Yea i'm thinking same. She'l b busy with baby for few days its so exciting!

No i don't temp but thinking i'l try for few months & if nothing happens will start to temp. In Sep when i tried only used opks & worked for me that first cycle dont knw hw long will take nw but i think i'l become even more obsessed if i started temping. So will try without for few cycles. x


----------



## Nataliieexo

I think babys here too, and i have symptoms of thrush now its so itchy off for a check up at 4 i dont know why i cant just have the prescription without having to go in im sure its thrush its killing me here and waiting isnt helping lol x


----------



## Mom2sam

Todays opk is lighter so i'm taking yesterdays as positive x


----------



## Mom2sam

Aw hate thrush will thy just b giving u something to apply externally? X


----------



## Mom2sam

Todays lighter opk
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mom2sam

Opk from last night
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nataliieexo

No its normally cream and pessarys for inside i hate the pessarys wish it was just the cream and deffo would have been yesterday :) x


----------



## Petzy

Nice OPK Sheena! Whoop! FX for you 

Ashley how are you doing ?

Amanda great scan! :) so exciting 

Talia we are thinking of you! I bet baby is here! Can't wait to hear from you xx

Natalie sorry about the thrush....but what is that?? LOL

Happy Saturday girls !

Officially 12 weeks..... Crazy!


----------



## Mom2sam

If u don't knw what thrush is means u'v been lucky enough not to ever get it lol its a yeast infection of the vagina, uncomfortable & itchy had it once but easily sorted with pessaries & cream.
12 weeks already!! Woop woop why is it when i hear of others pregnancies i feel 9 months just flies by wen its my turn it feels forever lol x

Nat hope u feel better soon with pessarys & cream should b gone in no time x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Its a yeast infection lol maybe its only known as thrush in the uk? Lol x


----------



## Mom2sam

So don't want to get too optimistic as my egg hasn't even hatched yet lol but DH for some reason kps telling me its happening this month. He not usually like this & knws not t get my hopes up but keeps saying it hmmm c


----------



## Petzy

Oh ok yes a yeast infection I know what that is lol. I've only had one once...years ago, but it wasn't fun! I have had BV tho.... And that sucked


----------



## natjenson

Ahhh talia I can see your online ....post ladie post! Hahaha....
Hope you are well...

:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope u and Baby(Boy?? ;) ) R doing well Talia!!! :happydance:

Amanda kinda hard to tell from pics the skull looks round so Girl but it's still hard what side is your placenta On??

Hope everyone else is well!!!


----------



## mommaplus05

No clue were placenta is..had hard time finding baby because doc said I have a seriously tilted uterus..ughh..took 10 min of lookin to fimd baby..


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> No clue were placenta is..had hard time finding baby because doc said I have a seriously tilted uterus..ughh..took 10 min of lookin to fimd baby..

Oh wow really ? So what does that mean if you have a tilted uterus ?

Did the scan go well though ? Xx


----------



## Petzy

I hope Talia and baby are doing great !

I am fighting off what feels like a flu that wants in .... Ugh. I hope it doesn't get worse than this not sure I can handle it ! Xx


----------



## mommaplus05

I feel for ya meg!! I got the stomach flu fri night up all night throwing up..today is the first food I have eatin since friday. Was horrrrid...hope u feel better..


----------



## natjenson

Hiya ladies :) 

Meg Amanda how are you feeling today...I hope much better :flower: 

Talia? Earth calling talia lol?.....how are you?
I'm hoping your not checking in bc baby is keeping you busy love...:flower: 
So how did it all go?...birth story ? Boy/girl?
Hope you are well love.:) 
Looking forward to hearing from you.:) 

Ashley? Did you plan to use opks this cycle?....how are you...miss you on here.:) 

Sis? How are you my dear?....what's your pgy symptoms love? How are you feeling?:flower: 

Sheena?....2dpo today right?....this half of the tww draaaaags right?....I hope it's treating you kindly.

Natalie...been shopping again yet lol....I loved this buying cloths and stuff....makes you feel excited about it all dosent it.something kind of calming about it all.
Hope you are well love.:flower: 

Well afm...I'm 6dpo...I have bbs that are so sore ...I have my sauneoff ready and waiting if pete try's to grab them again lol bahahahahaha....this is a no go zone for now haha...he is one brave man if he goes against my advice.lol
So confession time......I caved and bought 50 tests the other day.ooooops.lol
I was accidentally on purpose stumbling across amazon and somehow I don't know how well I sort of do lol I ended up buying three different types of tests I haven't tried befor...
I hope they do not let me down I the way of Evaps...I am SICK Of them.for once I would like to see a test that has a genuine second line on it...geeees.

Good luck everybody...I'm rooting for you all.:flower: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi ladies hope everyones well 

Nat lol i gt my stash of 50 cheapies ready too or was it 30 . Yes only 2dpo but bn busy so its going by quickly. Wen will u b testing i'm going to start 7dpo lol altho i knw too early & usually shows up at 9/10dpo for me don't knw either way as i never gt symptoms but hv both times i conceived gt implantation bleed & cramps weird cramps that follow so will kind of b a sign for me. will upload tests once i start testing prob weekend i'm kinda nervous x good luck to u too hun & to Ashley for ths cycle. I'm also turning 36 ths June & feel i dont hv alotta time lol c


----------



## Nataliieexo

Talia hoping you and baby are ok!

Nat i'd be the same with tests i really couldnt help myself, infact my friend is ttc and i went over to herself she was 13 days late and i took her my last remaining test and me, her and her sister were all standing under the light shade and everything seeing if we could see a line, typically the next day her AF came lol but it was fun to obsess with someone else and over someone elses test haha cant wait for testing i wana be there lol

As for me 22+4 yey a week and a half to V-day, my thush is alot less itchy so hopefully its on its way off lol and i am busy trying to get my housing situation sorted again, hopefully be a step forward next week, and we had to go through probate to get access to my mams money as we couldnt find her pin to her account, its also nearly over aswell i think i only need to do my oath now and then we can finally get her headstone etc sorted, so we can go to the cemetery to visit her as-well as at home and leave her flowers etc. Honestly i have loads of letters to write for this housing crap its ridiculous, have to get one off my midwife and Councillor to help with my case, i have never went into detail of my situation but it is a mess, there might be a light at the end of it, i hope anyways, i have a house etc its just my mams house and my dad never actually lived here i have no idea what went on with that but it was left to me, i now want to move out and get a house for me, oh and baby but my sister wants to live with her dad and stay in the same house, we wont all fit, its a faf on but hopefully can be sorted theres more to it but i really have brain strain from it all to type out lol x


----------



## Mom2sam

Aw Natalie yes i cn imagine the headache. Was my dads first ur anniversary today. He passed away 24th Feb & made me really emotional can't beleive bn a whole yr since he passed. 22 wks ur half way thr! X

3dpo arrgh Natjenson nw its dragging lol & i jyst want t start testing x


----------



## OurLilFlu

I have been soo MIA ! But Royen Arquelle, our sweet girl did come into this world almost 2 days after we last spoke. A lot went down and I will write out my birth story soon. Ended up with mec in the amniotic fluid while pushing after 32 hrs of labour and that was the last straw among many to transfer to the hospital. She was majorly stuck and still malpositioned after2.5 hrs of pushing (again) after getting an epidural and resting for a few hours hoping she'd turn. She was OP ( sunny side up) and brow presentation. her head was so swollen and tilted that they refused to try vaccuum or forceps and csection it was. She was stuck crazy bad and yanking her out caused a tear in my uterus, lost a lot of blood and her poor head is so bruised and nose all mashed in. I was showing signs of infection earlier and they recommended her to be transferred to another hospital for antibiotics.she was in the intermediate care nursery for a bit but then got to stay in my room. Both pretty much out of the woods infection wise but my blood levels crashed since I lost 1.5 L of blood in surgery and its gone down more but thankfully I didn't need a transfusion this morning. That's the gist.... Phew! Quite a stressful and disappointing way my natural birth played out
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## crazy84

OurLilFlu said:


> I have been soo MIA ! But Royen Arquelle, our sweet girl did come into this world almost 2 days after we last spoke. A lot went down and I will write out my birth story soon. Ended up with mec in the amniotic fluid while pushing after 32 hrs of labour and that was the last straw among many to transfer to the hospital. She was majorly stuck and still malpositioned after2.5 hrs of pushing (again) after getting an epidural and resting for a few hours hoping she'd turn. She was OP ( sunny side up) and brow presentation. her head was so swollen and tilted that they refused to try vaccuum or forceps and csection it was. She was stuck crazy bad and yanking her out caused a tear in my uterus, lost a lot of blood and her poor head is so bruised and nose all mashed in. I was showing signs of infection earlier and they recommended her to be transferred to another hospital for antibiotics.she was in the intermediate care nursery for a bit but then got to stay in my room. Both pretty much out of the woods infection wise but my blood levels crashed since I lost 1.5 L of blood in surgery and its gone down more but thankfully I didn't need a transfusion this morning. That's the gist.... Phew! Quite a stressful and disappointing way my natural birth played out

Congratulations Talia!! What a little beauty!! Sounds like quite the labor!! Wow!!! You go girl!! So glad you both got through it ok!! Excited to read your birth story!!!!! So happy for you!!! :):)


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!!! :) hope you are all well!!
Nat I am not planning to try at all this cycle... Just if it happens it happens... Not testing of any sorts... And I have requested the pull out method for this cycle.... Hubby did laugh at me when I told him though! Lol I just want to wait until after my appointment..... And lose some more weight!! After I started dropping pounds it took my mind off of ttc and has me wanting to keep up the good work!
Hope you are all well and lots of baby dust


----------



## natjenson

Aweeeee talia!!! She is ABSOLUTLEY BEAUTIFULL.....and her name! It's really sweet and pretty....arquell?...not heard that before but it's beautifull....:flower: 

A huge congratulations to you and kertis...:happydance: 

I'm so sorry to hear the birth was a very complicated one love....
And Wowzers 1.5 later of blood loss...yes I have read that is very bad ...and you por thing it must have been very scary for both you and hubby.

I wish you a speedy recovery love I truly do....so are you home yet or still in the unit?
Ahhhh talia I can't get over how adorb she is....loooong awaited eh.:) 

So would you do it again!

Ooooosh I just seen she was 9.9lbs..ouch.!....
Sounds to me like you did amazing love and I can't wait to see more pics...

Love to your brand new lil family Hun...take good care ok.

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

crazy84 said:


> Hey girls!!! :) hope you are all well!!
> Nat I am not planning to try at all this cycle... Just if it happens it happens... Not testing of any sorts... And I have requested the pull out method for this cycle.... Hubby did laugh at me when I told him though! Lol I just want to wait until after my appointment..... And lose some more weight!! After I started dropping pounds it took my mind off of ttc and has me wanting to keep up the good work!
> Hope you are all well and lots of baby dust

That's a good plan love....
Yes I find if concentrate on my weight diet and exercise it certainly helps take your mind off things...

So you have a M.O.T coming up love?
Is it just a yearly check up?
And your going to bring up about your cycles right?

I want to say a big well done to the current weight loss Hun...well done .:thumbup::flower:

Looking forward to having you back in the game love.:) 

Wishing you all the best Ashley.:flower::thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Yaye sheena...4dpo today :happydance: 

Almost testing time :wohoo: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Awwwwww Congrats Talia she's such a sweety!!!!!

Glad u r both doing well sorry things didn't go as planned they never seem to when it comes down to it but u have Ur sweety pie now so that's all that matters!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Congratulations talia she is beautiful and a good weight, ouch lol 

Sounds like you had a hard and scary labor but well done you for getting through it, glad you are both doing well, i cant wait to see pics of her in the nursery next :) 

I am really scared of labor now after watching one born every minute last night i felt really anxious all night, i dont know how on earth i will do it.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks everyone! We had a really good night last night and I just got discharged just waiting for the pediatrician to sign her out. 
And Natalie don't be nervous... You just do it, there's no other way to explain it. I have no idea how I got the strength to keep going but you just do and you look at the clock and 3 hrs have passed. You'll be just fine, just believe in yourself!


----------



## Petzy

Wow Talia what an ordeal you went through!

So glad you two are much better and out of the scary zone... I think that's why we call them birth plans lol... They are only plans and sadly don't mean much in the end! What matters is that you're both healthy :). That was a. Lot of blood!

Can't wait to hear more later despite that it will terrify me haha xoxoxo


----------



## Mom2sam

OurLilFlu said:


> I have been soo MIA ! But Royen Arquelle, our sweet girl did come into this world almost 2 days after we last spoke. A lot went down and I will write out my birth story soon. Ended up with mec in the amniotic fluid while pushing after 32 hrs of labour and that was the last straw among many to transfer to the hospital. She was majorly stuck and still malpositioned after2.5 hrs of pushing (again) after getting an epidural and resting for a few hours hoping she'd turn. She was OP ( sunny side up) and brow presentation. her head was so swollen and tilted that they refused to try vaccuum or forceps and csection it was. She was stuck crazy bad and yanking her out caused a tear in my uterus, lost a lot of blood and her poor head is so bruised and nose all mashed in. I was showing signs of infection earlier and they recommended her to be transferred to another hospital for antibiotics.she was in the intermediate care nursery for a bit but then got to stay in my room. Both pretty much out of the woods infection wise but my blood levels crashed since I lost 1.5 L of blood in surgery and its gone down more but thankfully I didn't need a transfusion this morning. That's the gist.... Phew! Quite a stressful and disappointing way my natural birth played out

Congrats Talia! Wat a cutie & its a girl lol remind me not t predict ever again lol. that was quite a labour but glad ur both ok now cant wait to hear more over next few weeks x


----------



## Mom2sam

Talias right. Labour just cant b planned but sinehow at the time so much going on u kind of gorget that birth plan but the feeling afterwards is undescribable i felt so proud of myself & rememver thinking wow did i just do that! Its the best feeling ever x


----------



## Mom2sam

Nataliieexo said:


> Congratulations talia she is beautiful and a good weight, ouch lol
> 
> Sounds like you had a hard and scary labor but well done you for getting through it, glad you are both doing well, i cant wait to see pics of her in the nursery next :)
> 
> I am really scared of labor now after watching one born every minute last night i felt really anxious all night, i dont know how on earth i will do it.

Lol i used t watch one born & scare myself shitless lol ul b ok hun try not to scare urself towards end u actually look forward t just getting that baby out x


----------



## butterflywolf

OurLilFlu said:


> Thanks everyone! We had a really good night last night and I just got discharged just waiting for the pediatrician to sign her out.
> And Natalie don't be nervous... You just do it, there's no other way to explain it. I have no idea how I got the strength to keep going but you just do and you look at the clock and 3 hrs have passed. You'll be just fine, just believe in yourself!

Congrats! Sorry for your ordeal though! I ended up losing over 2 liters of blood due to a hemorrhage immediately after Claire came out. Was close to the point of having to have my uterus taken out. (I pushed no c section and reason I hemorrhaged was due to a very tired uterus due to first baby being so big! Was in labor for 11 hours and 90 mins of that was pushing.) Anyway so excited for you!


----------



## Petzy

Wow it's been so quiet on here. I have been home sick for an entire week with a horrible bug. Cough, cold, fever, chills,'s extreme sinus pain, it's been awful.. I cannot wait to feel better! I did get to see the baby today for a scan at the hospital for prenatal screening. I was worried because I have been so sick, but the baby seems to be just fine. That's really all that matters. But man I cannot wait for this to be over....

How is everyone?


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm in the same Boat as u meg ....... I have Strep!!!!! :nope:

So of course I have to take these GIANT Horse pills I can barely swallow .... Hope I feel better soon cuz right now I feel like I'm on my last Leg!!! 
:(


----------



## Nataliieexo

Im not well either i have a cold, feel like crap, little mans been quiet all yesterday and today so far, this morning i have been uncontrolably crying my eyes out for no apparant reason i am just a barrel of fun today i wish it was over.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh dear ladies!! Still lots to go before begging for it to be over!!!! Hahaha I've been begging for her to go back in since our nights have been so long, she was backwards days/ nights lol and I miss my belly and kicks already. 
AFM the other night at 5 am I was seeing spots all of a sudden and dizzy so I went to get my blood redrawn yesterday ( can't remember if I told you, I narrowly avoided needing a blood transfusion before leaving the hosp, my hemoglobin went from 114 to 64) so I should get those results today. 

Sucks that everyone is sick on here, rest and plenty of fluids! Cheers


----------



## mommaplus05

Hopw everyone hangin tough..started w stomach bug last friday. Was admitted into hosp on tues..home on thursday and still sick today. Watery stools r horrible..sinus pain headaches and all..im so really to feel normal. Im miserable on all levels.


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey all x

Oh dear seems quite alot of you hv caught a bug & nt well hope everyone feels better soon x

Talia hope thy sort that out our bodys go through so much! I kp telling DH the population wouldv stopped centuries ago if conceiving & gvn birth was down to men! X

Afm 6dpo today & i'm just dying to start testing on Monday 9dpo will update either way x


----------



## natjenson

Hello ladies....just dropping by...
So sorry to hear everyone has been so sick this week....
Talia good luck with your beta test results...thinking of you love.:flower: 

Natalie...hope you are feeling better today...

Amanda wow you are really being pulled through the mill hunni....I wish you a speedy recovery.:flower: 

Sheena....woop woop test day on Monday...good luck..hope your get your bfp.:) 

Afm...somwhere between 10 and 13 dpo here....this cycle has been sooo confusing. FF keeps changing my O day...but I'm sticking with my opk.
Bfn this morning and I'm trying to stay positive ...so I guess there's still time.

Wishing you all a great weekend ladies....


Take care :) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Wow I am in good company being so sick ugh. So sorry so many of us have been unwell!!

I really hope everyone gets better ASAP! I am still sick and miserable. Hoping so badly to get better this weekend.....having a low immune system is just awful 

Talia!! Time to change that ticker haha :) so sorry you had a scare hope the bloods come back well. Let us know how you and baby are doing xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya sorry everyone is soo sick! I was lucky to not even get a cold in my pregnancy, my heart goes out to you troopers! 
And meg, I just changed my siggy, I kept forgetting! 1 week old today! And we're getting our newborn pics done this morning! I'm so excited! My blood test came back at 75 so it's on it's way back up from 64. Kurtis's aunt is a cardiac nurse in BC and she was getting worried because anything under 60 can have heart complications.. So I'm glad I got the test redone and that the results show I'm on the mend. 
Hope everyone is doing well minus the stupid bugs!


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok girls here is my 13 1/2 wk scan..I say its a boy!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140228_162037.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is 3d and potty shot!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140301_101517.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG_20140301_101452.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Ya sorry everyone is soo sick! I was lucky to not even get a cold in my pregnancy, my heart goes out to you troopers!
> And meg, I just changed my siggy, I kept forgetting! 1 week old today! And we're getting our newborn pics done this morning! I'm so excited! My blood test came back at 75 so it's on it's way back up from 64. Kurtis's aunt is a cardiac nurse in BC and she was getting worried because anything under 60 can have heart complications.. So I'm glad I got the test redone and that the results show I'm on the mend.
> Hope everyone is doing well minus the stupid bugs!

So glad to hear that Tal :hugs:

I wanted to note I like the name Royen! Different but not celebrity weird different haha. It's very nice. 

How's she doing? Any success BF"ing? 

Xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Its kinda hard to say skull looks round and I didn't see a Turtle what did the tech say!?!!?


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Ok girls here is my 13 1/2 wk scan..I say its a boy!

Great pic! Whoop we are 13 weeks now hehe. Baby is size of a peach says my ticker lol

Did they tell you sex yet or no?? I keep thinking boy for myself too.... We will see 

I had my Nuchal Translucency scan this week... The baby was very bad and uncooperative lol... Completely upside down. But they got the measurement and I googled it and it's a very good low risk one so that's good... Just waiting for results from my doctor and I am seeing her Wednesday for a physical. 

Still waiting for the results of the Panorama test that I re did last Monday. They said they will call me as soon as they're in and will email them to me since I'm not going back to that clinic again. Can't wait I want them nowwww lol

And lastly I have my anatomy scan booked for March 23rd at 16 weeks... Busy busy


----------



## mommaplus05

Sis4Us said:


> Its kinda hard to say skull looks round and I didn't see a Turtle what did the tech say!?!!?

Tech said 85% sure its a boy..kimda sad that I was unable to give my husband a daughter but im glad its healthy. I saw wat looked to b a sack but not excactly a penisypenis yet. But we doin a rescan nxt wk to b sure..u think it cld turn to b a girl? Wat is w the skull bein round?


----------



## Sis4Us

They say if the skull is round girl but square boy but it needs to be done at 12wks!!
U had such high HCG numbers too just goes to show everyone and every Pregnancy is different!!

I too see the beans but no Frank so Idk hope u get a surprise next week!!

I know how ya feel I want a Girl too but I'm doubtful already!!


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey ladies hope everyone's well x

Nat ur not out until af & i'm guilty of testing early lol bn hvn same symtoms as i hd month i gt my bfp main one ths weird twinge going on on my left side & stil thr. Anyway tested today & i really thought i saw a very very faint pink second line within the 5 mins. Will b testing again tmrw so will see maybe its just in my head but i wasted a frer if not lol x

Petzy hope u ladies all feel better soon x

Talia one week already! I so miss those first couple of months (altho i dont miss the night & early morning feeds) lol but seriously they grow so fast cant beleive mines 7! Where did the time go i need me a new one nw haha x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Meg, we love her name and everyone so far has said the same, it's different, but very pretty. It's from Kurtis's moms side of the family, her maiden name is Van Rooijen, which is quite Dutch so we simplified the spelling. Kurtis's nana and Opa passed away within the last few years so it kind of commemorates the whole family. <3 bf is going super well now, in the hospital it was like a two person job since we needed a nipple shield to latch and being such a big girl we had to supplement too. But a few days into being at home we dropped the shield and she's latching great and we haven't a used formula since the second day at home. She's lost a bit of weight which is normal and I'm sure she'll gain it back ASAP! 

Very cute scan, it's really neat to see them at that size in 3D, not too convinced about the skull theory but that potty shit makes me lean boy but I think there could still be hope for some pink! 
Meg, hope you get your results soon and I'm surprised they're doing your anatomy scan so early! I thought it was best at 18-20?


----------



## Mom2sam

9dpo tested BFN getting pre Af cramps & really feel af about to show. Onto next cycle then going to just wait for af now x


----------



## Petzy

Yeah Tal I thought 16 weeks was early too, but I trust them I suppose lol... I suppose I could always go back a few weeks later if they wanted me to.... doubt it though

Hoping for my Panorama results any day now... come on!!! I told them to email them to me too.. :)

so glad the BF is going well - My friend is having a tough time with it poor thing... its not easy stuff! But she had a C section which makes things more complicated for milk coming in...


----------



## Nataliieexo

Sorry about the bfn sheena.

Meg and amanda you will be joining me in 2nd tri in a few days, i only have 3 and a half weeks left there, eek scary. x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya meg, if they can't get a few measurements you'll be back anyways, hopefully bean cooperates and you find out your panorama results soon! Ya bf is tough in the beginning, ESP w csection, I think my long labour helped though because my milk came in pretty well and while I was still in hosp! Hope it gets easier for her! 
Sorry about the bfn sheena 9dpo is still early though...
Natalie I can't believe you're almost in third tri! Wow!


----------



## Petzy

Yeah wow almost third tri natalie! AHHH too nuts!!

Amanda - sweet little boy maybe, BUT i hope for your surprise its a little sweetie girl for you hehe.. happy and healthy all that matters of course, but i know it would be nice for you :)

I am still quite sure boy for me, but because everyone says that its bound to surprise and be a girl lol...


----------



## Nataliieexo

I know its so strange, i keep complaining its going so slow but when i think of how much i have to do, like sort our housing situation out (which i am no further forward with my current housing officer for my mams house is on leave tomorrow til the 16th so she wont be able to sit down with her manager til she gets back on the 16th, she told me if she doesnt contact me by the end of march to give her a ring, the end of march is too late for me, she might forget in that time, after she has sat with her manager and explained our situation, basically when my mam passed away my dad wasnt living with us and wasnt on the tennancy so the tennancy was automatically passed on to me, we all as a family when my mam had been in the coma and we nearly lost her decided my dad would move in, being pregnant i could do with the extra help and i would need to move out anyways and he would be there for her on nights and weekends, well we didnt have time to go down to the council and tell them he was moving in, well he has nowhere to go now, my sister doesnt want to live with me she wants to be with her dad obviously this is best for her shes already lost one parent she shouldnt be seperated from another, now we are in a big mess as she doesnt want to move, i do, my dad is happy to stay here with her so we are trying to sort something to get the tennancy transferred, if it can be done i can start looking for houses if it cant they are going to have to move out, which i feel awful for, but i cant help, but by the time she gets to sit down with her manager and talk it through i could have as little as 12-10 weeks left this is not enough time for either of us to find a house, it is so stressful, i try not to think of it so i don't get stressed out but i still end up thinking and stressing about it. I need a miracle and fast.


----------



## mommaplus05

Sorry ur struggling natalie..:( fam issues n homing can be a real pain at times..hopefully u can find sum peace n rest during ur situation..ill yave ya in my thoughts hoping a quick solution comes ur way.


----------



## natjenson

Hiya ladies.:flower: 

Hope you all is well.:) 

13 ish dpo here....bfn this morning,,,,
Experiancing spotting in my cycles now...which has bummed me right out .boooo...

Natalie...hope that housing situation comes together...I know all too well house the housing accosiations can mess you about...I am having similar problems myself too ...waiting for a re banding here...at a c but need the b...
I hope you get your move soon love...and don't worry about time slipping through your hands...the more desperate you get for the housing the higher your chances are with getting your house.:thumbup: 
I had words with the housing manager for the south west....she can go fuck herself.lol...
We have put in complaints about her and her attitude...
Peter works hard to pay our rent and she treated us like bums trying to srpcrew the system ....silly beyatch ...lol
Anyways....now that I have the ankylosing spondylitis they have to move us bc i can't manage 50 plus steps to out property every day multiple times aday...
They have already said my condition is chronic and fast progressing so I need to get out if here quick,...roll on the day where I finally get back to work and we have two wages so we can apply for a mortgage and have our very own house :) 

Sick of waiting around for a system that clearly does not work and seeing the immigrants taking up our homes too...makes me really mad.
Oh well vent over :haha: 

Sheena....sorry about your bfn love...hope there's still time for you dear.:) 

Talia...sounds like your doing a fab job with the bf...:) 
How is she sleeping now...?

Amanda? How are you doing these days? Are you feeling any better! I hopes so.:flower: 

Ashley? How did your doctors apt go?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## mommaplus05

Sorry stuff sounds like its in the crapper nat..:( hope it gets better and boo to that stupid bfn..I am doin "better" far from good or great but better. Lol my stomach is finally healing and I can eat again but now I have b struck w a horrid sinus infection that has my whole face stopped up. Soooo not liking it at all. Blaaaa hope everyone else is doin well..ashley hows things hangin hun? Good I hope..natalie? Meg? Did u ever get ur results to reveal what u are having?


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat my lady is nice but i have a feeling shes going to drag it out which does nothing for my nerves lol i mean shes had two 2 week holidays in 6 weeks if she has another when she gets back i'll have a breakdown lol well i was hoping to be band one and have a choice of places to live if i get priority i have to take what im giving and i am hoping to still be near my sister and dad because she will still need me. We are thinking of going private but we have to wait no matter what for the tennancy decision so either way a long wait, i know alot of people have that idea of council tennancys my dad works and pays the rent obviously in the past 4 months i havent been in the best state to be working but she was really nice to us and really wants to help us and its lovely of her i wish i had made the call to her earlier but really housing wasnt my priority now it is, ive had to race ahead and buy most of little mans things incase i need to pay for a bond to go private when the time comes. I could really do with my mams helps right now she'd be able to help me, sorry about the bfn this cycle and the spotting any news with the fertility specialist? Xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ugh natalie that sounds so stressful! I have no idea how your housing stuff works over there but it seems complicated and frustrating! Hopefully they get their act together and figure something out for you soon. Same with you Nat, sounds like your place is definitely not ideal for your situation! 
Also, sorry about the spotting, they checked your progesterone right? How was it? Hope you get some answers on that soon. Boo to the bfn, that witch needs a kick! 
Amanda, wow you're having a rough go!! I hope all these bugs an pg symptoms leave you the hell alone for the rest of it! You've put in your time of being yucky and now you deserve that glow and all then other positive things!
Hope everyone else pipes up this morning, getting some activity on this thread lol


----------



## Petzy

Natalie.. so sorry you are going through a stressful situation at home.. i really hope it gets sorted out for you and you can have some stability there. The home is a sacred thing isnt it.. I really hope its decided for you soon so that you can rest assured... Where does OH live right now??

Amanda - No results yet!! I re did the test last monday which is 7 business days... they say 10 business days so fack i hope i get them this week.. its been so frustrating after paying all that money!! glad you are doing better :)

Talia.. how are you doing hun?? hows sweetie pie Royan?

I am slowly getting better.. longest bug of my life its just brutal cant wait to feel healthy again!!

changes happening at my job too... employer trying to oust me after 8 years.. more on that later.. xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh meg what's going on with your job, stand your ground they can't get rid of you that easily, ESP being pregnant!! That's infuriating after being there so long... Keep us updated!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks everyone, and meg hes had to go back with his mam for the time being as the place he had was cold and crap no place for a baby plus they wanted way more rent than it was worth, he has called up and been accepted for a place but im starting to see he isnt to good at the cost, side of things its a bit out of our price range so he went back there for now, its easier than him stay here as we would end up getting under each others feet to much here my bedroom is already covered in little mans things the extra money we save being with our parents is handy for saving towards our house, i am going to take over the house hunting when i get this situation sorted out i will feel better if i do it haha, when he decided to move back with his mum it was shortly after my mam passed away all my family were in a bad place he comes and stays here but there really isnt alot to do here whereas at his mums he has his brothers to spend time with and his precious xbox lol hes so eager for us to get a place im feeling a little pressure to be honest because i feel like if it doesnt go as i hope its going to be a big let down all round for him, my family and me but only time will tell with that outcome, i hope you get your results this week im looking forward to hearing pink or blue :)


----------



## Petzy

Natalie - How are you doing today hun? Hope you are feeling better XO

Tal - hows the baby and yourself? is she sleeping a lot?

Amanda - how you feeling?

Nat - BFN I know but we are here for you and I loveeeeee your new profile pic you look adorbs. I know its an older one but its a goodie!

Ash/Shanta - how you doing girls? Who did I miss?

Still no panorama results!!! I better get them by the weekend!!! Or heads are gonna roll haha... :)

I went to see my Family doctor today for a checkup and she did a physical too (boo!) haha.. but she said my IPS screening ultrasound and blood went fine so there is nothing to be concerned about thus far.. thats good news. I also heard the baby heartbeat and she was it was right on, so thats good too!

As for my work situation.. its a NIGHTMARE, I am being bullied, harassed, after 8 years of employment.. i have decided to go on sick leave, before Mat leave, in about 8 weeks and obviously my employer does not know about this... so i just need to bide my time until then. And in the meantime, if she does fire me, i will get 8 weeks severance so its all the same to me...i wouldn't go suing her or anything or filing labour complaint because i have no intention of coming back here after mat leave so there would be no point really... i dont think it would be worth the huge hassle it would become. I cannot wait to be done with this stressful toxic environment.


----------



## crazy84

Hey girlies!!! :):):) how is everyone?!! Hope all is well!!! 
The doctor said birth control should get everything back on track for me!! We are planning a big vacation to vegas in July so I am very ok with the birth control ! After vegas maybe i will get off of it and start trying again! I won't start using it until next cycle... I told hubby I am so excited about Vegas and don't want to be pregnant when we go, that this cycle will probably be when it happens! Hahahaha 
I love reading about you lovely girls! I feel like after all these cycles I have friends in you all!! So I will most certainly be checking in very often!!


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Hey girlies!!! :):):) how is everyone?!! Hope all is well!!!
> The doctor said birth control should get everything back on track for me!! We are planning a big vacation to vegas in July so I am very ok with the birth control ! After vegas maybe i will get off of it and start trying again! I won't start using it until next cycle... I told hubby I am so excited about Vegas and don't want to be pregnant when we go, that this cycle will probably be when it happens! Hahahaha
> I love reading about you lovely girls! I feel like after all these cycles I have friends in you all!! So I will most certainly be checking in very often!!

Ash - Have you been to Vegas? It is amazing... my fav! We went for DH's 30th and for my 30th and it is the bestttttttttttt. and you do NOT want to be preggo there haha.. how else will you drink an enormous eiffel tower full of pina colada??? Oops! I did that a few times... xx


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies!!! :):):) how is everyone?!! Hope all is well!!!
> The doctor said birth control should get everything back on track for me!! We are planning a big vacation to vegas in July so I am very ok with the birth control ! After vegas maybe i will get off of it and start trying again! I won't start using it until next cycle... I told hubby I am so excited about Vegas and don't want to be pregnant when we go, that this cycle will probably be when it happens! Hahahaha
> I love reading about you lovely girls! I feel like after all these cycles I have friends in you all!! So I will most certainly be checking in very often!!
> 
> Ash - Have you been to Vegas? It is amazing... my fav! We went for DH's 30th and for my 30th and it is the bestttttttttttt. and you do NOT want to be preggo there haha.. how else will you drink an enormous eiffel tower full of pina colada??? Oops! I did that a few times... xxClick to expand...

Yes I went when I was 23 or 24!!! I had soooooooooo much fun!!!! My husband and 2 friends that we are going with have never been though!!! I am so excited!! I want to leave earlier than July!! Hahahaha but that is when they can get off of work! This will be my first time ever to leave my 3 year old anywhere!!!! I will probably have separation anxiety!! Hahahaha I think it will be good for both of us though!! Where did y'all stay Meg???


----------



## natjenson

Ashley ...:flower: 
You are indeed a very special friend of mine too....so I am keeping you in my siggi till you are on this dreadfull rollercoaster again lol...

Sounds like you have a great plan to get things back to normal love...I am glad.:) 

And Vegas! :wohoo: 
Sooooo jealous lol......CANT wait to hear all the crazy things you get up to there....I'm sure it will be a scream....:thumbup: 

:) :) :) xxx :flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## crazy84

Yes Nat please leave me in there!!! :):) and I promise to have some great stories for you! ;)
Nat what's the next step for you? Will you try clomid this month?


----------



## Sis4Us

We where suppose to go To The Rockibilly thing in Vegas for DHs Bday it's always his Bday weekend but it looks like we will have to wait another YR or 2!!!

It's fine I can wait !!!! :haha:


----------



## Petzy

Ash - I went in July both times - really hot but its great! I love it at that time of year.. and all the pools are open hehe..

The first time we went we stayed at the Aria.. it was unbelievable.. 

Then last summer we stayed at Caesars and we loved that too.. I would definitely stay at Caesars again next time its in the perfect location.

We drove out to the Valley of Fire one day which is about an hour away.. and that was the best part of the whole trip!


----------



## crazy84

My friend wants to stay at the Luxor.....but I am not sure I can! Hahahaha it is shaped like a pyramid!!! I was wanting to stay at Caesars!! Maybe I can talk them into that!! We stayed at the Flamingo and it was in a good location.....kind of in the middle!! I am just so excited!! :):):)


----------



## Shey

I've been to Vegas twice IMO its not all that it's cracked up to be. I paid $7 for an ice cream cone at one of the hotels there.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies!

Sorry ash, what's all this with bcp? Was your cycle off? I must of missed it! Anyways glad to hear it should regulate things and like meg said, Vegas is probably a lot more fun when you can have some cool cocktails!! I've never been but I think it would be fun! 
Natalie, hope the housing situation lightens up a bit but it sound like you've got it under control for the time being! I'm the same way I'd like to be the one doing the hunting! 

Hope everyone else is doin good! AFM, we've been pretty lucky! Since night two at home we've always been able to manage at least 3-4 hour stretches at night for sleep the last two nights it's been 1130 ish til 5-530 when Kurtis leaves for work! So that's been nice. And one thing that's interesting is that we noticed that since almost day one Royen would hold her pees until she was wiped and had a fresh diaper under her and then she would let it flow, rivers I tell you! So one day I saw this post on my Edmonton cloth diaper FB group on elimination communication / infant potty training and decided to look into it further! Well yesterday she did 3 pees and at night 1 pee and 2 poops in the garbage can! Super success! Before that we had gotten a couple random ones so it seems like she's getting the hang of it! We're definitely not gonna go full fledged and go diaperless running to the bathroom at every sign but it is really awesome to be able to save a few diapers from being wasted ESP saving on the laundry! I'm pretty proud hahaha!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Quick update from me i will catch up on posts shortly, i feel like crap again, ive been very thirsty since yesterday and all food tastes like crap, dry foods like toast etc just make me think bleugh, i got the bus into town and walked to oh's and my poor belly the shooting pains i was getting was horrible, im still super thirsty, i sorta know i should be getting something to eat soon but the idea of food is offputting, im laying down with some water only a few shooting pains here and there, i feel rather tired and my legs are achy, i hope im not coming down with something,i plan to hopefully relax this evening. Its a bummer its oh birthday tomorrow so we were planning on chinese and tmi but i struggled to shave my lady garden haha the past 3 times ive cut myself because i cant bloody see what im doing anymore haha and since sex is never on my agender because it hurts now i was hoping to be able to surprise him seeing as we tried on sunday and it was the first time it didnt hurt im sorry for all this tmi info haha x


----------



## crazy84

Hey Talia!!! Yay for sleep!! Klaire fed on demand basically and was up every 2/3 hours until she was 15months old!! 
I just always spot before my period!! So he said this should help to get that all stopped! I change my mind so often... So we will see how long I last on it! I will at least take it until it straightens out though!! :):)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh Natalie, that doesn't sound like fun.. Try to find something even slightly appetizing but don't beat yourself up if you really don't get much down... I always found that I could go for a smoothie or soup, liquids were better for me rather than real food on those days... I also found that sex was the last thing on my list and it was uncomfortable most times or even painful. I feel like I've gotten my libido back but don't think my body is up for any of it just yet lol as for shaving, man it is a chore!! i ended up getting a wax at 38 weeks and i wish i wouldve just gone regularly throughout, so much easier! hope you have some fun for oh's bday ;) 

Ashley sounds like you have a good outlook for the upcoming cycles but I would probably be tempted to get off it every cycle, try to let it do its job lol Hope it straightens things out...they can do really funny things though so try not to read into it. When I came off of bcp my body went craZy and it was like a false pregnancy, I had every first tri symptom, more prominent than when I was actually pg!! Very confusing, but through waiting for betas and getting negatives it really made us realize that we wanted to actively try for a bub! Anywho! Good luck!


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> My friend wants to stay at the Luxor.....but I am not sure I can! Hahahaha it is shaped like a pyramid!!! I was wanting to stay at Caesars!! Maybe I can talk them into that!! We stayed at the Flamingo and it was in a good location.....kind of in the middle!! I am just so excited!! :):):)

I would not recommend Luxor... its a dump to be honest and its really far down the strip - not at all convenient you will be so exhausted! yes the Flamingo is in a great spot - right across from Caesars and its been renovated so there should be better rooms now.. either Flamingo or Caesars would be perfect :)


----------



## Petzy

Talia - wow sounds like you got some good ideas over there with the garbage can haha!! Thats hilarious.. good for you :) and sleeping such long lengths... do you need to wake her up to feed in between then? or can she sleep that long? Good for you :)

I may switch to waxing too.. I have never done it before but may be easier as I get bigger..

Although DH is NOT interested in sex whatsoever which kinda bothers me but I guess I need to accept that it weirds some guys out... BAHHHH

Natalie I am sorry you are feeling like crap again.. this stuff aint easy.. do the best you can with the chinese - I often find that I feel sick and when I eat I feel better even if I didnt think I could stomach a thing... its funny how that happens.. enjoy xx


----------



## Shey

When I went to Vegas I stayed at Crowne Plaza one time and another time stayed at Excalibur


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya meg, some ppl go with an actual little potty, or over a bucket, the sink or sitting with Lo on the toilet... Lots of Asian babies are 'trained' in this way and obviously all over the world there are plenty of cultures that don't even use diapers. It's an interesting concept for sure. It's worth a shot for us every diaper change cuz if she needs to go she usually does within a minute or starts fussing, no harm done! 

Ya with pregnancy I found it really hard to not be on the same page re: sex with oh... Third tri was finally when we both felt in the mood enough that it wasn't so one-sided lol hopefully both parties are understanding, it's important. 

Anywho, having a pretty lazy day, feed and sleep is all she does. Did some fun tummy time and had a nap. Mat leave is pretty uneventful! Lol I can't wait til Royen is more interactive, it'll be so much more fun!


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Ya meg, some ppl go with an actual little potty, or over a bucket, the sink or sitting with Lo on the toilet... Lots of Asian babies are 'trained' in this way and obviously all over the world there are plenty of cultures that don't even use diapers. It's an interesting concept for sure. It's worth a shot for us every diaper change cuz if she needs to go she usually does within a minute or starts fussing, no harm done!
> 
> Ya with pregnancy I found it really hard to not be on the same page re: sex with oh... Third tri was finally when we both felt in the mood enough that it wasn't so one-sided lol hopefully both parties are understanding, it's important.
> 
> Anywho, having a pretty lazy day, feed and sleep is all she does. Did some fun tummy time and had a nap. Mat leave is pretty uneventful! Lol I can't wait til Royen is more interactive, it'll be so much more fun!

Yeah, I wish it didnt weird him out... I thought we would have sex at least through second tri... it makes me really sad actually, we are used to lots of sex and its hard to stop that connection like that... I guess I just have to live with it and get back to it after the baby is born... I really wish it wasnt this way though.. depresses me! :( 

I wish I had tummy time instead of work today haha... oh well, only about 8-9 weeks to go or so.... Unless I am let go first, i dont care either way.

Happy Friday everyone!!!!

14 weeks tomorrow..... still awaiting my facking Panorama results.. today is the 9 business day mark so I really hope that I get the results Monday latest.. this is just shitty!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I suppose I can't complain lol it is far better than work!! I can't believe they're still holding out on those results! It would be very frustrating. Have you talked to your oh about it? It's hard for sure, especially when you go from ttc, doing it all the time to nothing! I felt really guilty saying no to it a lot of the time, it just sucks!


----------



## Petzy

Ok... got my results FINALLY!!!

I will post the sex later; I asked for them to email me separately so that DH and I could read it together after work...

But the Genetic results all came back at low risk, which is the lowest you can get, across the board, so I am really happy about that.

Will give you guys the much anticipated gender news in a few hours hehe...

xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awww that's so exciting, glad you got it before the weekend and that everything was low risk!! Can't wait to hear the gender and the reaction from you and hubs! Cannot wait!! 

And sorry I know it's tmi but its exciting to me, Royen has had a dry diaper for 12 hrs today, pees and poops in the toilet at every change and nap wake up! Can't believe it!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Lemon! But is it pink or blue?!


----------



## Sis4Us

:coffee: Meg we can't wait!!!


----------



## natjenson

Hoya ladies.....:) 

Cd5 here...not much going on....

Sheena...(mom2sam) 

Where did you go? Did you get your bfp?

Talia...wow iv never heard of that theory with the potty training at such an early age...sounds interesting....glad it's working out well for you....
How is the lil princess ?...I bet she's growing away already eh.:) 
Amanda Natalie....how are you both?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya it's interesting for sure Nat, basically every diaper change now she'll do a owe, even with Kurtis. Saves us lots of laundry already!

Where the heck is meg and her gender reveal!! Lol hope all is eekk with everyone else too!


----------



## mommaplus05

Hello ladies..been mia..lol got new phone amd lost all my passwords n stuff..lol butni think I got it now..im nearly 15 wks. Get a scan today to b sure its a boy but I sure it is..lol yay meg!! Cant wait to hear wat ur having. I wana know how everyone else is!! Natalie, nat ashley?? Ladies??


----------



## Shey

Sheena is my name too


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm just waiting for my next scan I've been having Horrible Sinus pressure and Headaches!!
:(
Hope I don't get sick again just finished my Antibiotics Sat!! 

Happy Monday Everyone!!


----------



## Petzy

Sorry for the delay girls.. didnt find out until Saturday night and I am never online Sundays :)

Its a BOY!!!

Hehe.. I am really happy, if i had to choose I would have picked boy I am really pleased about that :)

Hope you are all great!


----------



## Sis4Us

I was right :) so Glad U R Happy and everything is good w U and baby !!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww yay!! Congrats on team blue! That's so exciting! Was hubby excited too?! Ill bet he was! 

Excited to hear about all the scans coming up! 

Welcome sheena, I'm totally gonna get screwed up on these names, so sorry in advance! Lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

I was so sure he would be a she haha i am always wrong, congratulations :D im also looking forward to hearing about more scans and seeing pics :)

Nothing going on for me really midwife app next wesnesday thats about it, and im feeling much better now aswell.

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Shey

Thanks. I swear 2014 is the year of the girls. A lot of my friends are having girls.


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Aww yay!! Congrats on team blue! That's so exciting! Was hubby excited too?! Ill bet he was!
> 
> Excited to hear about all the scans coming up!
> 
> Welcome sheena, I'm totally gonna get screwed up on these names, so sorry in advance! Lol

Thanks Tal...

I wouldnt say DH is in the excited zone yet.. he is going through a big adjustment period getting used to this whole idea

I hope he comes around soon, i could really use the support!


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> I was so sure he would be a she haha i am always wrong, congratulations :D im also looking forward to hearing about more scans and seeing pics :)
> 
> Nothing going on for me really midwife app next wesnesday thats about it, and im feeling much better now aswell.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well x

haha - I felt boy in my gut so I guess it was right!

I am glad you are feeling better hon, thats a big relief isnt it? I hope it keeps up for you xx wow time is just flying you are going to be a momma soon!


----------



## Petzy

So i visited my BFF on Sat night and she has a three week old.. I fed her and held her a lot and it was somewhat intimidating.. I have been around babies but I feel scared, like I dont know what I am doing or that it will be a lot harder than I think... I know its not a cake walk but I hope I am am better at it than I think I will be... are these normal fears? everyone always seems so confident..


----------



## Sis4Us

I think those are Normal fears Meg especially w your 1st!!!

I think I have it every time cuz there has been so much time between my boys and this LO too!! 

Shey I so hope it's the YR of girls I want a Girl so bad but I keep telling myself boy I guess I'm trying to prepare myself!!


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Shanta... I am just freaked out a bit I guess... everyone saying "oh you will be so great!!!" and I am like how the F do you know that?? lol hormones I am sure are to blame partly.. lol


----------



## Sis4Us

^ :rofl: I know how u feel DH can't say anything right these days w out getting the LOOK!!! :)
Hormones for sure I keep crying at movies that don't usually bother me and get myself all worked up for no reason!!

U will find a way YOUR way don't let everyone else tell u how to do things U will learn your own way and Roll w it !!
It might be a Lil hard a first but u will get the hang of it really quick I promise!! :)


----------



## mommaplus05

O yay! Congrats meg!!I will have to add, I had my scan yesterday to say def the sex and its def a boy!lol. So we both b havin new sons!


----------



## mommaplus05

This is his boy part
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140311_070138.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nataliieexo

Congrats amanda :D cant believe theres going to be 3 new little boys haha was sure at least one of us would have a girl, sis you might get a little girl :)

I find this so wierd my 2 cousins both biological sisters are pregnant and we found out yesterday they are only 4 days apart one is 7+6 and the other 8+3 haha how wierd watch them give birth on the same day that would be funny, and thats 3 new additions to my family this year all blood related, they always asked me to hurry and give them a cousin as me and my sister are the only ones who can give them a real cousin i didnt expect them to give me 2 extras between them they already have 4 kids, our christmas's are going to be more expensive than ever haha x


----------



## Sis4Us

The Blue ratio does seem to be out weighing PINK I have 2 friends who found out this past week both Boys!! :)


----------



## Petzy

Amanda! Congrats on the baby boy! Weee lots of little boys in here haha... too funny!! Are you happy?? XO

Natalie - thats crazy about your cousins.. on the same cycles clearly LOL... thats nuts ! Are they both excited?


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well they were synced up with there cycles but then they spent loads of time apart and one had really bad cycles a period every 2 weeks turns out her ovarys were covered in little cysts, i guess going on the pill sorted her out and yeah they are both very excited although one has to have extra scans etc as she her last pregnancy the baby had a serious problem and the pregnancy had to be terminated, so she is probably very scared aswell as excited, they will have me broody again by the time there babys are born haha x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Woot woot boy train! Congrats amanda! I think a girl must be next! 
Meg totally understandable fear and I think it's completely normal. Even working in postpartum and Kurtis having a ton of young young cousins growing up, we still don't have it down, it's a steep learning curve and its different for every baby, no matter what anyone tells you, you still have to learn the little things that they like or hate and the little things that work for you. It's overwhelming to think of but in reality all they need is to eat, sleep, pee/poop and be loved... Once you figure out the main needs the rest falls into place. I hope hubs gets over the initial shock etc and can be more supportive. It's funny going from full fledged ttc to oh shit this is actually happening eh? Honestly it's still surreal lol


----------



## Petzy

You put that really well Talia... I couldnt agree more! I hope I get the hang of it ok.. :)

DH seems to be coming around.. last night said some really nice things so I hope I have a partner in this now :) xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Jeeez 7 days til i'm in double figures :O 2 weeks and 2 days til third tri eeek.


----------



## Sis4Us

I found A HB :happydance: Happy Momma!!!

Cupcake was hiding way low on the left almost in my hip bone Lil stinker!! It's very faint so doesn't read BPM all the time but looks to be 125 BPM on average!! 
:)

Im next for Gender so hopefully I'll be Pink!! ;)


----------



## Petzy

Shanta - that's great you found the HB! hehe.. i got an iphone app but I havent used it yet, I dont think it works till later on in the pregnancy.

Ok so big snow storm here today..... my boss finally let staff go home early but of course NOT me.. what a BITCHHHHHH

cant wait to be done!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya Kurtis's mom is in TO for work and she sent me a picture this morning! Crazy! And what a bag of a boss you have. Sounds like she has it out for you, bitch is right. Glad you're almost done with it there. 

And yay HB shanta! Nice to be able to check in there!


----------



## Petzy

Oh yes we got a ton of snow its awful and -30 with windchill this morning haha... insane... itll be over soon though.. into the plus's in a few days...


----------



## crazy84

Congrats girls on the baby boys!!! How exciting!!! Hope you are all well!!
Got my vacation booked! We are staying at Treasure Island!! And I talked my other BFF and her hubby into going so it will be amazing!! We also bumped it up to June!! Eek super excited!! Started spotting this cycle as normal.... But took my first pill today!! So today is the first day of getting it back on track!!
I am so excited for y'all and your little bundles of joy!!! I will live vicersley through you all for now!! Have a great day ladies!!
Nat- how are you?! Where are you in your cycle?? Did you ever say what the next steps are with the specialist?! I am sending you lots of baby dust and prayers!! It's your turn now!!! :):) you deserve this so much!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey girls finally bit the bullet went for a swab today to see about this discharge and i get a real bad itch every few days doesnt seem like thrush so see if its something else he felt my uterus and said it feels like the right height and extended my sicknote for 5 weeks while i sort the rest of getting my mams money and housing stuff. He also said when im walking the reason im in bad pain is muscle streching dont know if theres much i can do about that but it hurts so bad i darent walk far i'd love to feel comfortable to walk to the beach or park we've had lovely weather i want to take advantage of x


----------



## Petzy

Hey Ash! Thats great you started the pill finally - I hope this gets it all sorted out for you :)

Whoop! Treasure Island is in a great location too.. and the buffet there is wicked! I ate there twice... :)


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> Hey girls finally bit the bullet went for a swab today to see about this discharge and i get a real bad itch every few days doesnt seem like thrush so see if its something else he felt my uterus and said it feels like the right height and extended my sicknote for 5 weeks while i sort the rest of getting my mams money and housing stuff. He also said when im walking the reason im in bad pain is muscle streching dont know if theres much i can do about that but it hurts so bad i darent walk far i'd love to feel comfortable to walk to the beach or park we've had lovely weather i want to take advantage of x

Natalie good thing you went for a swab.. hope it clears up quickly! and I am sorry you are in pain....

you mentioned you got a sick note, what was that for? Do you work? I forget! xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

No not at the moment i was my mams carer but with everything that has went on and i still have to get done i decided i would be better on the sick for now for a source of income til i get on my feet with everything xx


----------



## Petzy

Nataliieexo said:


> No not at the moment i was my mams carer but with everything that has went on and i still have to get done i decided i would be better on the sick for now for a source of income til i get on my feet with everything xx

That makes sense natalie :) Hopefully, after plenty of time with Trey you will feel up to getting back to work :D Not that we ever want to!! haha

I saw your post on 2nd tri Natalie and forgot to mention that I had a swab two weeks ago when I got a physical... just a standard pap. xx


----------



## Petzy

Really crampy last night and today.. feels like stretching and pulling.. I read that this is common in 2nd tri but any of you ladies get this too? Says its the uterus most likely?

It is not comfortable!

Happy Friday ladies...


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yeah meg its normal, i didnt get it though i dont get alot of cramps or pains i dont know why i must not need alot of stetching lol 

Im soo thinking about getting a 4d scan at 30 weeks and a dvd to keep, im going to think about it for a week or two while i wait and see what the housing situation is, i still probably no matter what do it haha talia you had one didnt you? Do they show you in normal 2d and give a weight estimate? X


----------



## OurLilFlu

I did go at 28 weeks but was told to go a bit sooner, def don't wait for 30 weeks, they're too big to get good pics. Ours didn't do a weight estimate but she did toggle back and forth between 2D and 3D 

And meg I never was really crampy either but I know it's normal for sure, i would het kinda sharp pulling pains but i think thats more like round ligament pains. Even with AF, I got cramps for the first time after my cycles regulated after coming off bcp! It was Mother's Day last year and I remember sitting at brunch thinking wow other girls get this all the time?! Ouchy! I wouldn't worry about it too much but I'm sure it's not fun!


----------



## Petzy

Ugh it is awful. Been so painful for 12 hours.... I read a lot of women posting about it but still nervous can't help it. No spotting or anything though. Really hoping I wake up,tomorrow and it's gone!!

Lying in bed can barely move!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ahh the website says the best time is 28-32 weeks i am trying to get around my auntys work sceduale she takes us lol 28-29 weeks was do a ble for all of us x


----------



## Petzy

Well pain is still awful couldn't barely sleep last night. Went to urgent care this morning and they are running tests on my urine. I am going back in one hour for an ultrasound. Really nervous :(


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> Well pain is still awful couldn't barely sleep last night. Went to urgent care this morning and they are running tests on my urine. I am going back in one hour for an ultrasound. Really nervous :(

Meg I hope everything is ok and they get you fixed up so that you aren't in anymore pain!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I had really horrible pains witha uti i totally forgot it was that hopefully thats all it is, keep us updated and share your pic of your little man if you get one :) X


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh meg that does not sound like fun but good thing you're getting it checked out. Might be a UTI / kidney infection. Keep us updated! 

Ya Natalie try to go as close as you can to 28 weeks, we still got good pics for sure but again we had a big girl so maybe that's why they said next time come earlier. My friend went at 30 or so and same thing.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I think with a bit of luck i might make the saturday when i will be 28+2 i can only really do saturdays for my auntys work and sisters school, fingers crossed i can go then.


----------



## crazy84

Meg- what did the doctors determine? Are you doing better?? I sure hope so!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yeah meg how did you get on? Ok i hope?

My best friend got a bfp on sat night i made her test at 11pm on sat night as she was due on that day, super huge suprise to see a second line and then another 5 to follow yesterday and this morning its all so exciting tj is going to have plenty friends lol x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Ok ladies i saw a loss at 26 weeks in second tri and i am scared, i know i shouldnt but i really feel like i need to see little man for some reasurrance, ive been ok for weeks living blissfully not in fear now i'm a little scared, i can feeling him moving all the time but its not enough for some reason seeing him would make me feel loads better, i feel silly for getting scared sometimes x


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi ladies! Hope ur all well sorry for delay totally forgot to post on here been posting on ttc boards lol anyway quick update no bfp yet Natjenson on cd11 of second cycle nw. Times dragging wen i started ttc in Jan sis hd gt her bfp then & is nw over 10 weeks lol im still waiting to ovulate yet hopefully in next 6/7 days will come bk & update either way af or bfp. Will read & catch up in evening i promise! X


----------



## mommaplus05

Wow sooo much to catch up on..lol I been so busy w house n kids..things bout to get more hectic w the addition fixin to start for sure..I am goin to be 16wks on wed yay!! Hope baby is good n healthy..I go to doc fr8day for checkup..srry bout ur pains meg..maybe uti? Ill b checkin to see how u r doin!


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies 

Sorry for delay have had no energy to get online but long story short it appears to be really severe round ligament pain. I read a lot of posts on other sites from women with the same thing. I did go to emerge and baby is fine and measuring almost TWO full weeks ahead maybe that's why the stretching uterus pain is so severe. Anyways today is the first day of any relief. Hoping it keeps getting better so I get a break from this lol...

Natalie I saw that post on second tri too and while it's scary it's very rare.... Like 1/200 or something? Try to think like that. What an awful thing she's going through...

Hope everyone's doing well. Post some updates for me !


----------



## Shey

This Wednesday me and my BF are gonna start to ttc.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh meg, that's awful! Glad you and baby are ok though! 2 full weeks ahead?! That's insane. I know it's a bit past 'dating' scan range but will they change your dates? That's a big difference! 

Shey, welcome to the ttc journey! Time to change your ticker!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Wow meg 2 weeks ahead, will that change your dates? I know i think i had a short period where i was in panic mode, it must be awful to go through what she is going through i wouldnt be able to cope x

I rang up to ask how long the dvd recording of a 4d scan is and its only 5mins, but its £20 more for the dvd package either im tight or something but i thought the dvd would be longer, nevermind im booking my scan after midwifes tomorrow, so i can check times with everyone first x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Really?! At our 3D one they put the whole session on DVD! Almost an hour! That's lame if its only 5 mins


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey ladies so just read & caught up on posts lol

Petzy glad everythings ok & those pains would scare me too i also remember third tri being worst called ambulance once as got such intense pains i turned white & nearly passed out only for thm to discover it was gas! I thought wtf never thought gas could b so painfull lol was emberassing too as family hd a good laugh as everyone thought i wer going into early labour then the braxton hicks omG for a whole month i kept thnkng its happening! I think second time round nw i might knw wat t expect alrho been 7 yrs xbig congrats on a boy! X

Talia cant beleive u doing so well with the potty training! Also i'm impressed with her sleeping patterns mine would wake me every 3 hrs f a feed or change u felt like i never gt proper slp until he was well over 13/14 months. X

Natalie try not to let losses panic u, i knw its harder said than done as we all worry & panic until we hv lo's in our arms but it's not as common as we thnk x

Ashley hw long will u b on bc before u start trying again hun? & yay for u getting away for a holiday in June! X

Natjen hope ur doing ok, hd some sunshine last wk & were bk with rain & wind boo but i thnk we going t hv a good summer here ths year cant wait! X

Hi & welcome Shay. Good luck hun hope u get ur bfp soon x

Sorry if i'v missed anyone hope ur all doing good x

Afm Weather been good so just been spending time outdoors with DS & dh had a couple of family bday parties & few meals out & i'm supposed to be dieting lol i have 6 brothers & sisters, 10 neices & nephews & so thrs always some occasion comes up these bdays are gtn expensive lol 

Cd12 here & i swear i'mgoing t strangle DH if he tels me one more time THIS is the month. He kept saying it last time & got my hopes up i'v told hm t just kp hs thoughts to hmself ths time has he? NO nw he's saying it again. Gta lov hs enthuiasm tho but i'd rather just thnk if it happens Brilliant if not onto next cycle. Doing smep again along with opks & preseed. Not getting all obsessed this cycle (so she says) lol but we shall see wen i'm in the 2ww. Wish me luck ladies x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Isnt it your not exactly going to be able to see much of baby doing things, its the only place around here that does 4d scans aswell or i'd look elsewhere x


----------



## crazy84

Mom2sam said:


> Hey ladies so just read & caught up on posts lol
> 
> Petzy glad everythings ok & those pains would scare me too i also remember third tri being worst called ambulance once as got such intense pains i turned white & nearly passed out only for thm to discover it was gas! I thought wtf never thought gas could b so painfull lol was emberassing too as family hd a good laugh as everyone thought i wer going into early labour then the braxton hicks omG for a whole month i kept thnkng its happening! I think second time round nw i might knw wat t expect alrho been 7 yrs xbig congrats on a boy! X
> 
> Talia cant beleive u doing so well with the potty training! Also i'm impressed with her sleeping patterns mine would wake me every 3 hrs f a feed or change u felt like i never gt proper slp until he was well over 13/14 months. X
> 
> Natalie try not to let losses panic u, i knw its harder said than done as we all worry & panic until we hv lo's in our arms but it's not as common as we thnk x
> 
> Ashley hw long will u b on bc before u start trying again hun? & yay for u getting away for a holiday in June! X
> 
> Natjen hope ur doing ok, hd some sunshine last wk & were bk with rain & wind boo but i thnk we going t hv a good summer here ths year cant wait! X
> 
> Hi & welcome Shay. Good luck hun hope u get ur bfp soon x
> 
> Sorry if i'v missed anyone hope ur all doing good x
> 
> Afm Weather been good so just been spending time outdoors with DS & dh had a couple of family bday parties & few meals out & i'm supposed to be dieting lol i have 6 brothers & sisters, 10 neices & nephews & so thrs always some occasion comes up these bdays are gtn expensive lol
> 
> Cd12 here & i swear i'mgoing t strangle DH if he tels me one more time THIS is the month. He kept saying it last time & got my hopes up i'v told hm t just kp hs thoughts to hmself ths time has he? NO nw he's saying it again. Gta lov hs enthuiasm tho but i'd rather just thnk if it happens Brilliant if not onto next cycle. Doing smep again along with opks & preseed. Not getting all obsessed this cycle (so she says) lol but we shall see wen i'm in the 2ww. Wish me luck ladies x

:hi: 
I will stay on bc until June at least...... After June we will decide if we want to start trying again! :)
Cd 12.... Not much longer until O then right?! Good luck this cycle!!!! Lots of baby dust!! 
I am so ready for beautiful weather around here!! If it is warm, then it is too windy to get out...if it isn't windy, then it is cold!! Lol I am ready for steady warm temps and beautiful days!! Enjoy your time out doors!!
I am also on a weight loss journey right now!! 10lbs down so far!! My kids have bball practice or games at least 4 nights out of the week usually.. So we are always in town at dinner time which equals lots eating out or eating early dinners before we head to town! Gah! Lol but we have been doing lots of subway...
Ok... Lol that's all!!!! Have a great day!!! :):)


----------



## Petzy

Hey girls.. thanks for the kind words.. doing a bit better today but still pretty uncomfortable. Hoping it keeps lessening and then goes the F away! haha...

Yep I hope that means baby will be here in August and not Sept 8th cause I aint delivering a 10lb butter ball.. NOPE!!!! my poor VAG cant take it!!

Natalie - a 5 min DVD? Wowzers... I am debating the 3D/4D ultrasound but not sure if I will.. I find them kind of freaky LOL!!! But we will see.

Talia - how is baby?? hope you are great..

Shey - welcome to TTC... good luck to you!

Ash - 10lbs! amazing! good for you.. you will be smoking hot in time for Vegas! haha - jealous!!

xo


----------



## Shey

Thank you good luck to u too


----------



## Nataliieexo

Meg i get agonising stomach pains when walking it scares me to walk, i actually hate walking anywhere and i dont know why, and i think your baby will be big or having a big growth spurt lol I really want a 4d scan mainly to see him again, id be satisfied with a normal scan lol

Swab tests came back, thrush again so 12 pessarys and cream for me, yipeee x


----------



## Petzy

Oh Lord Natalie.. well I hope you feel much better as it clears up hun! xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks this is my 3rd time with it since being pregnant, its so irritating, i just know its going to happen til hes here, i don't want to have it when i go into labor though i didn't know it was thrush this time and we had sex and i split a bit so i can imagine i will tear :( xx


----------



## mommaplus05

I seem so lost being mia..I miss u all dearly..nat? How r u hun? Were r u at in ur cycle? Meg? Srrt bout the ligament pain..I had those in previous preg and there no joke.can b brutal..I too am measuring quite large for 16wks..lol crazy ehh? Ashley??? Whats goin on w u my friend? Miss u dearly!! Here is my bump update .huge! Lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140318_100328.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommaplus05

My ms is gone .I just have lots of aches n pains in the belly..some feel like charlie horses. Lol pee like crazy, eatin everything I see still suffering sinus issues..blaaa..but can defo say I am better than last month...my sex drive has bumped up this past wk as well which my husband is grateful for..haha..natalie, thrush? Ugghh im srry for that. Hooefully it gets good and clear before delivery..I see ur afraid of tearing during delivery and wld tell u to do olive oil massages dwn before to prevent that but u wld need to wait until the thrush is for sure gone before doing it..well im off to bed gals..have a good eve and hope to hear from u all soon..:)


----------



## natjenson

Aweeeeeeeee Amanda....you have THEE cutest bump EVER.....I love that pic....
And by the way-LOVE you new hair...very sexy.:thumbup: 

Great news you are on the mend and your feeling so much better.lol

Hay I miss you ladies too.:flower: 

Natalie..gah!the thrush...again?ngawsh you poor thing....have you tried the Greek YOGHART theory?...it's great :) 
And cheep emergency too tee hee.
Make sure oh is applying the creams too Hun...don't want him to pass it back.:thumbup: 
Yaye for your 3d scan...can wait to see lil trey again...handsome lil thing :) 

Ashley ...wowzers girl! You are doing fantastic with your weight loss...well done.
Bet your getting super excited about your holiday...I can just imagine you eeeeeek-ing away at yourself when you think of Vegas lol..l

Shay! Welcome.....I seen you post a few times ...haven't had time to stop and say hi. Soooo :hi: 
Good,luck and hope you get your bfp soon.:) 

Sheena-mom2sam.....lol @oh ...bless them they think they know but they soooo don't lol...I get that you'd like to keep the "feeling" at bay...less disappointment eh...:hugs: 
I am the same with peter...I have to put my thick skin on in the tww now as the bfns are making me kind of numb lately...and I hate this feeling.
I would love for us to get our bfp before we have to embark on the IUI ...

Well ladies...I'm 1dpo again...going to take it 1 day at a time...not feeling optimistic at all.bahhh.

Turns out we may not get to start SOIUI until august or sept and we are saving like crazy little squirrels lol. 3k we need...geeees.lol

Well ladies...promise to be around a bit more now ladies...:flower: 

Hope everyone else ok and well...:flower: 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> I seem so lost being mia..I miss u all dearly..nat? How r u hun? Were r u at in ur cycle? Meg? Srrt bout the ligament pain..I had those in previous preg and there no joke.can b brutal..I too am measuring quite large for 16wks..lol crazy ehh? Ashley??? Whats goin on w u my friend? Miss u dearly!! Here is my bump update .huge! Lol

You are so stinking adorable!!! Love that baby bump!!! :):):)


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> I seem so lost being mia..I miss u all dearly..nat? How r u hun? Were r u at in ur cycle? Meg? Srrt bout the ligament pain..I had those in previous preg and there no joke.can b brutal..I too am measuring quite large for 16wks..lol crazy ehh? Ashley??? Whats goin on w u my friend? Miss u dearly!! Here is my bump update .huge! Lol
> 
> You are so stinking adorable!!! Love that baby bump!!! :):):)Click to expand...

Amanda you look awesome :) I have no bump!!!! lol.... but you are tinier than me so its probably hiding somewhere on me haha....


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! Miss butterball over here busted the 10lb mark, she was 10lb 2 oz today at our last group appt! Another 7 oz in just over a week! 
Kurtis and I also went for our whopping cough jabs, fun fun! 

Otherwise things are getting back to normal, I'm driving again and things like that, so nice not to be cooped up! 

Amanda looking really good! So cute! 

Nat, yay 1 dpo! I know you're not feeling it but one day it'll surprise you with a bfp! Sucks that's iui won't be for a while but more time to save!! 

Natalie, I can't imagine how crappy it would be to have thrush and 3 times at that, hope it clears up for good!


----------



## natjenson

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey ladies! Miss butterball over here busted the 10lb mark, she was 10lb 2 oz today at our last group appt! Another 7 oz in just over a week!
> Kurtis and I also went for our whopping cough jabs, fun fun!
> 
> Otherwise things are getting back to normal, I'm driving again and things like that, so nice not to be cooped up!
> 
> Amanda looking really good! So cute!
> 
> Nat, yay 1 dpo! I know you're not feeling it but one day it'll surprise you with a bfp! Sucks that's iui won't be for a while but more time to save!!
> 
> Natalie, I can't imagine how crappy it would be to have thrush and 3 times at that, hope it clears up for good!

Wowzers...she loves momys joo joo lol...
Bless her :flower:

Thankyou talia...yes maybe a surprise eh ...I hope so.:thumbup::flower:

Yaye for getting out and about again.:happydance:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

So glad to hear it Tal.. its important to get out and into a routine OUTSIDE the house hehe... thats great! :) And wow 10lbs good for her! haha! With a bigger tummy she should be sleeping longer right?

And Nat I agree 100% with Tal.... I hope SO badly that you get a surprise BFP before your IUI :) But Im really glad you are doing the process xx


----------



## Petzy

So my friend with the 4 week old came over yesterday and brought me baby outfit.. so nice of her.. my first one lol (I aint ready to shop yet...)

And she also gave me several items that she got as duplicates for her baby that were gender neutral.. isnt that so nice of her? I was like wow thanks! A bottle drying rack, a mobile for the stroller, etc... was super nice of her.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww it's totally the best to get handy gifts like that, and borrowing baby items / toys has been a godsend! It'll also be so nice that they'll be close in age! Love it!


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> Aww it's totally the best to get handy gifts like that, and borrowing baby items / toys has been a godsend! It'll also be so nice that they'll be close in age! Love it!

yes we've already determined that they are going to get married...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahaha Royen and my friends little boy are 4 months apart but we haven't arranged marriage yet but the guys will joke and argue which one is gonna 'bang' the other... Men!


----------



## Mom2sam

10lbs! Wow Ashley i nd to lose about 2 stones nw but thnkng of putting it on hold as i lose lots of weight wen i'm pregnant with hyperemesis so not going to bother whilst i'm stil ttc x

Mommaplus u look so cute with that neat bump & love the hair! X

Natjenson good luck hun! & praying for u don't lose hope either way u will get ur second baby & wen u do all these BFN will be a distant memory! X

Cd13 & opks are getting darker so thnk few more days til ovulation yet but today DH found opk that i had left after taking ths afternoon & came running dwn all excited thinking it was a hpt & that i'd left it as a surprise. Poor bloke i hd t explain it was a opk to whch he said oh well more fun in the mean time! Sis had to be admitted for drip today as hd mw appointment & urine was showing high keytones. I went in to see her she suffers frm hyperemesis too & hasn't been able to eat or drink for a couple wks even sips of water just come straight bk up. She lookd so fed up & teary for a min i nearly changed my mind as kept thnkng that could b me soon & having just gone through it myself before mc it's stil fresh in my mind but wen i get home DH assured me it'l b worth it x


----------



## Mom2sam

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey ladies! Miss butterball over here busted the 10lb mark, she was 10lb 2 oz today at our last group appt! Another 7 oz in just over a week!
> Kurtis and I also went for our whopping cough jabs, fun fun!
> 
> Otherwise things are getting back to normal, I'm driving again and things like that, so nice not to be cooped up!
> 
> Amanda looking really good! So cute!
> 
> Nat, yay 1 dpo! I know you're not feeling it but one day it'll surprise you with a bfp! Sucks that's iui won't be for a while but more time to save!!
> 
> Natalie, I can't imagine how crappy it would be to have thrush and 3 times at that, hope it clears up for good!

Yay for the weight gain & it's nice once u start getting out of the house & summers coming up i remember our first summer wen DS was born i wanted to take hm everywhere he was around 4/5 months by first summer & we went to the beach i remember he just slept for most of time thr but i loved being out with him & just got better every year! x


----------



## Nataliieexo

4d scan is booked for 4th april :D cant wait, im off to sit with my friend shes been in slow labor for nearly 48 hours 2cm dialated but her mam has a appointment so shes on her own, im going to have to watch her through contractions i hope its not bad and i hope she doesnt quickly progress and end up in full blown labor when we are on our own i'll panic lol 

26 weeks today and only 98 days to go :) x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay for the scan! And nice of you to go support your friend, I'm sure you'll be fine. And yay double digits!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I was ok her contractions are actually very irregular, i came home about 2 hours ago but i havent heard anything since hoping they got themselves regular seeing as shes been like that and had no sleep for 2 days, im slightly jelous i have 3 friends ready to pop and i just wish it was my due date and labor time lol plenty time, i get to see little man in 2 weeks, should hopefully hear something about my housing situation tomorrow, she did say weather she actually contacts me is a different story i hope so though x


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi ladies could u plz hv a look at my opk & is this positive? Cd15 & just took also mine never gets darker than the control just as dark. Confused coz in colour its as dark but nt all the way through thickness if you get wat i mean x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crazy84

I would say positive!!!!


----------



## natjenson

Hiya sheena yep that's DEFO a possy! ...Yaye :happydance:

Good luck Hun...we but a couple of days apart then...cycle buddies woop woop.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Mom2sam

Thnx guys was bit surprised last cycle wasn't positive til cd 18. Bn takin prenatals tho might hv brought it on sooner. Also noticed last cycle hardly no ewcm loads since yesterday & gt weird pains on 1 side last night im thnkn body gtn ready to ovulate? Yay for cycle buddies will test til negative so once it's lighter is that day i'm 1dpo lol im stil so confused with all this. X


----------



## Petzy

Mom2sam said:


> Hi ladies could u plz hv a look at my opk & is this positive? Cd15 & just took also mine never gets darker than the control just as dark. Confused coz in colour its as dark but nt all the way through thickness if you get wat i mean x

Hi Sheena - looks positive to me!!:flower:


----------



## Mom2sam

Petzy said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies could u plz hv a look at my opk & is this positive? Cd15 & just took also mine never gets darker than the control just as dark. Confused coz in colour its as dark but nt all the way through thickness if you get wat i mean x
> 
> Hi Sheena - looks positive to me!!:flower:Click to expand...

Hi thanks for looking looks like 4 bd days in a row then lol poor DH dtd last night following smep so tonight was suppose t b break. oh wel it's for a gud cause lol x


----------



## natjenson

WHAT WHAT WHATTTTT -no posts....

Well well well....let's get this up and running again ladies....

Come on get your type on.:haha:

6dpo here....trying not to test....test fest begins on Friday....

Got drs apt in the morning...lost to raise with him.
Will let you all know how that goes.:thumbup: 

How are we all....

Sheena....your like 3/4 dpo now love?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Shey

Did any of u feel dizzy and nauseous days after sex?


----------



## mommaplus05

Mornin ladies..very tired today..most the sickness is beyond me I think..have a cpl kids still coughin but I thinknits in final stages..hope all is well..


----------



## Mom2sam

natjenson said:


> WHAT WHAT WHATTTTT -no posts....
> 
> Well well well....let's get this up and running again ladies....
> 
> Come on get your type on.:haha:
> 
> 6dpo here....trying not to test....test fest begins on Friday....
> 
> Got drs apt in the morning...lost to raise with him.
> Will let you all know how that goes.:thumbup:
> 
> How are we all....
> 
> Sheena....your like 3/4 dpo now love?
> 
> :) :) :) xxx

Hi yes 3dpo today & tbh going by fast this time. Ur already 6dpo! So friday u testing on 9dpo really praying u get a bfp! I wil be testing Sunday i knw its early 8dpo lol but i'm ok with seeing a bfn as yet. Ate pineapple core yestrday cant harm right just hd a tiny bit & wil hv more tday thought i'd try it. Also seeing as got an earlier positiv opk ths cycle my bd routine has been cd8-10-12-14-15-16-17-19 got the pos opk on cd15 i were following smep & DH managed t gime those spermies everytime so really hoping we caught it if not onto next cycle. I thnk wen i get to 6 month mark i'l b stressing then x


----------



## Mom2sam

Shey said:


> Did any of u feel dizzy and nauseous days after sex?

No hun but once pregnant my nausea kicks in at 5 weeks & then full blown vomiting at 6 week mark its all dwnhill for me frm thr on as i suffer with hyperemesis but early nausea for u might b a good sign x


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!! 
Amanda sorry about the sickness! It seems to be around here in our town too! Blah

I have a birth control question for anyone who has taken the pill.... I am on my second week....my face is broke out....my poor boobs have been sore since before I started it and after I started it they just remain sore.....and the last few days I have been nauseous.... How long to these side effects last?!!! I know it's just my body trying to get back into shape...but I just want to make sure every month won't be like this! 
Down 12 lbs!! Been walking every morning...and just ordered Shaun T's rockin bodies to throw into the mix!! I don't feel like I can see the weight loss yet... So after busting my booty I better be sexy for vegas!! Lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Aw momma hope u feel better soon x

Hws all the preggo other mommas doing? x

Talia hw are u & Lo bet times flying nw is she stil sleeping through? x


----------



## Mom2sam

crazy84 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> Amanda sorry about the sickness! It seems to be around here in our town too! Blah
> 
> I have a birth control question for anyone who has taken the pill.... I am on my second week....my face is broke out....my poor boobs have been sore since before I started it and after I started it they just remain sore.....and the last few days I have been nauseous.... How long to these side effects last?!!! I know it's just my body trying to get back into shape...but I just want to make sure every month won't be like this!
> Down 12 lbs!! Been walking every morning...and just ordered Shaun T's rockin bodies to throw into the mix!! I don't feel like I can see the weight loss yet... So after busting my booty I better be sexy for vegas!! Lol

Congrats on the weight loss! Sure ul b all sexy for vegas with all the hard wrk ur putting in! Regarding bc pill i started thm after DS was born 7 yrs ago so cant remember but i thnk everything should calm dwn soon x


----------



## Shey

I'm nauseous when I wake up and after eating



Mom2sam said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> Did any of u feel dizzy and nauseous days after sex?
> 
> No hun but once pregnant my nausea kicks in at 5 weeks & then full blown vomiting at 6 week mark its all dwnhill for me frm thr on as i suffer with hyperemesis but early nausea for u might b a good sign xClick to expand...


----------



## Nataliieexo

Shey cant say i have felt like that after sex, i never felt sick until i was about 10 weeks pregnant.

Nat cant wait for testing post some pics of your tests it feels like forever since i inspected a test lol 

2 days left in 2nd tri, what the hell, its almost time for labor watching, im no further forward with housing im so stressed with it all she said she will call me back when her manager gets back to her she gave him the stuff to read on friday it shouldn't really take this long, im very impatient, i have a feeling its not going to go my way at all, everytime i think about it i stress, its causing strain on my relationship with oh, i just want the answer so i can work out what to do next. 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Petzy

Natalie... Im sorry the housing isnt sorted out yet.. you dont need this stress! I hope you have answers ASAP xx

Ash - Keep it up girl! You will notice soon, I promise.. we are always harder on ourselves than we should be :) 12lbs is a lot! you can do it :) and I have done some of Sean T's videos and they are awesome :D You will feel so great if you keep it up until Vegas :D


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Mornin ladies..very tired today..most the sickness is beyond me I think..have a cpl kids still coughin but I thinknits in final stages..hope all is well..

Amanda.. glad you are doing better - hopefully you are feeling much better in a day or two!:hugs:


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks meg im not feeling overly hopeful that i will get the answers i want, the worst part they are dragging it out when it should be a simple decision, i had no idea i'd go through all this trouble, nothing is going right for us x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well another day of not hearing anything about the housing, i will still be in the same position next week, i explained to them that each week they are taking is a week less for me to get things sorted out, 13 weeks tomorrow, fair enough i might go 2 weeks over but i also could go earlier, i don't know how i will manage it all, bugging them doesn't seem to help either, my Councillor is going to call them when im at my next app but its not for 2 weeks and i think i will have had a mental breakdown by then. The housing officer who passed it on to her manager says no news is good news, but also in another way he could have completely forgot to look at them, or something she could easily have asked him if he had looked at them yet just to check, i appreciate that they are busy but this has been going on for weeks and its nothing but stress to me. I honestly don't see whats so hard about the decision yes or no, i don't see why it cant be done but i have a feeling because everything else goes against me that this will too. My sister has her GCSE exams in may she doesnt need the stress of not knowing whats going on either she should be concentrating on that rather than what could or could not happen with this, i've explained all this aswell and its still getting me nowhere x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies, I've been silently following, nothing too new here, had a terrible night on Tuesday but last night was perfect so I think we're back in track.

Natalie, I'm so sorry you have to go thru all that with the house! And you're right every week is a countdown, I hope they make a decision soon! 

Don't have much time to chat but I hope everyone is feeling and doing well!


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone... quiet on here!

Just wanted to check in and wish everyone a good weekend..

Natalie I hope you get somewhere with this housing mess love xx

17 weeks tomorrow... wowzers!


----------



## crazy84

Wow 17wks already!!!!! Whoop whoop!!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

17 weeks! Wow you're almost half way, that's insane.


----------



## Shey

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Petzy

I know eh? Crazy..... Gotta shop for clothes that fit me today lol....mshouldnbe fun... NOT! 

Still only e teensy bump I hope it stays this way lol but fat chance


----------



## mommaplus05

18 wks on wed ladies!! Ready to get on w this!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Wow meg and amanda cant believe how far you both are now. Any signs of movement yet i got my first strong kick at 17+1 i missed the flutters and stuff lol x


----------



## Nataliieexo

I forgot to mention my friend that i was sitting with contraction counting finally had her baby lol she was 2cm and had irregular contractions and very little sleep from tuesday til saturday when she went to get induced to find she was already 7cm she gave birth at 1am sunday morning. Its got me really looking forward to giving birth now i cant wait lol x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Eek it's exciting isn't it? My friend was in prodromal labour for 11 days with her second... That would be tough always thinking 'this is it' and it fizzling out.

AFM Royen is on the edge of being able to smile, we've gotten a few so far, she really has to think about it lol but it's sooooooo cute!


----------



## Nataliieexo

It would be if it was me i would have cried its a long time to think its time when its not plus the contractions would get bad for hours the die off into nothing. Im planning on having a cup of rasberry leaf tea from 32 weeks and stepping it up to 2 cups at 34. At the moment my diet is awful very unhealthy and i am hoping to cut out alot of sugar i am consuming and try eat better i really dont want little man being a little budda at birth lol 

Aww that is so sweet baby smiles are the cutest, she'll get the hang of it in no time.

Little mans been quite quiet today i have felt a few kicks but not as many as usual he does have one quiet day a week but it doesnt stop me worrying he could have possibly flipped over and be kicking towards the back. I heard his heardbeat on the doppler not long ago aswell.

I have my 4d scan on friday i wish it would hurry up. Hoping to hear something about the housing this week aswell, i also have physio due to pain when i walk on wednesday i have quite a busy week lol x


----------



## Petzy

Natalie.. have fun with the 4D scan! cant wait to see pics on Friday :D too fun!

You asked about movement... none yet, no.. Maybe in a week or two who knows!


----------



## OurLilFlu

I think I was around where you are when I was feeling pretty certain the little 'pops' were baby and not just gaa! You'll feel him soon!


----------



## Petzy

OurLilFlu said:


> I think I was around where you are when I was feeling pretty certain the little 'pops' were baby and not just gaa! You'll feel him soon!

I thought i felt something mild the other day but I dont think so lol... you are right, soon I am sure :)

:flower:


----------



## Nataliieexo

You will be feeling them in no time :)

The housing officer called on friday but i was away at oh's for the weekend shes coming out on friday to give us the decision i dont get why she cant just say over the phone, its bound to be a no, but either way we can get a clearer picture of what we will need to do x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well Natalie lets hope she wants to meet because its good news! 

Here's a pic of Royen with the hints of a smile, we've gotten a few big ones but too quick for the camera lol she is such a doll!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Shey

Aww she's adorable


----------



## Sis4Us

She's a Cutie!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Sis i'm so sorry i only just noticed your sig just now, i feel very ignorant now, i'm so sorry for your loss <3


----------



## Sis4Us

I haven't been posting much and I don't think I Updated U Guys so no harm!!!

Went for my 8wks scan and they found No HB :cry: was scheduled for D&C 3/25 but I started bleeding a Hr b4 I was suppose to go so I decided to go natural so we can TTC Again ASAP!!


----------



## Shey

Aww I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you get another BFP soon. 

AFM been sick. There's a nasty bug going around y'all so be careful.



Sis4Us said:


> I haven't been posting much and I don't think I Updated U Guys so no harm!!!
> 
> Went for my 8wks scan and they found No HB :cry: was scheduled for D&C 3/25 but I started bleeding a Hr b4 I was suppose to go so I decided to go natural so we can TTC Again ASAP!!


----------



## Mom2sam

Sis4Us said:


> I haven't been posting much and I don't think I Updated U Guys so no harm!!!
> 
> Went for my 8wks scan and they found No HB :cry: was scheduled for D&C 3/25 but I started bleeding a Hr b4 I was suppose to go so I decided to go natural so we can TTC Again ASAP!!

So sorry for ur loss xx:hugs:


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi ladies just a quick update will come bk later & read through. 10dpo tested & bfn also started spotting tday so af should be here tmrw or day aftr. Onto third cycle then hope everyone's fine & Talia i cant beleive hw much she hs grown! Wat a lil cutie x


----------



## Nataliieexo

OurLilFlu said:


> Well Natalie lets hope she wants to meet because its good news!
> 
> Here's a pic of Royen with the hints of a smile, we've gotten a few big ones but too quick for the camera lol she is such a doll!!

I hope so and she is adorable bless her x


----------



## Mom2sam

Ok read bk & it's bn quiet on here lol natjenson where are u hun? Any updates x

All my preggo lovelies cant beleive hw time is flying some of u are half way & others catching up! Afm my lil eggo still not preggo whys it not doing wat it's suppose to do lol i'm already frustrated & promised Dh i would relax next cycle but i dont see that happening lol not much to report here yet x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh my goodness sis, I feel like a dummy too for not seeing your sig. So sorry for your loss, it is a good thing to go natural, I've heard d and C's can be rough. Sounds like you're doing ok considering, ready to get back to ttc. looking forward to a bfp for you soon! Hugs!


----------



## natjenson

Oh my goodness royan is adorbs...how cute? Lol...she is a doll indeed.:) 

Sheena I'm here I'm here....lol...
No bfp for me either....14 dpo ...not even tested today.af due Thursday.
Went to the doctors last Tuesday....not good news at all!.

I went to ask abut a few things really....my temps have very slow to rise after o...and I have been having spotting during the tww and after intercourse...
Doctors stops me dead in my tracks and is sending me for cervical testing...he says that my symptoms indicate that the cancer may have returned.
Understandable I was in shock and a little distressed but I soon realised that no amount of worrying or stressing will change the out come so I am taking one day at a time untill the results come back...
I have a smear booked in for the 17th...then I may have to wait as long as three weeks for the results.
Trying to be relaxed about this as much as I can for now.
My gut feeling tells me I am ok...but I can't be sure untill them tests come back.
So anyways...I'm a ttc break this month ladies...blah!

So my plan for this month is to fix up...and look sharp!....get some of this junk in ma trunk off the wagon of doom lol....

I will still be here rooting for you all...

Natalie good luck my sweet.mi hope the housing officer has some good news for you...I am praying for you my love...btw...my banding was refused...we are still a category C....FACKING horrid bitch that was so supposed to re band us needs a a firm size 10 up her jaxy lol....
Don't worry ...I am writing to our local news paper to kiss and tell all about his new crazy unfair system imposed on Britain.!

Shay so sorry to hear you are sick...hope you get well soon Hun.:flower: 

I'm still around lady's so don't worry .lol

Nat 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nat i really hope that isnt the case and its a simple progesterone or cervical erosion problem, fingers crossed :hugs:

And i'm sorry you got knocked back for new banding that sucks, deffo write to the paper i would, i sometimes think the counseling system just does not care, hopefully writing to the paper will get you somewhere xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm trying my best not to stress about the housing officer coming on friday but i cant help it, i just know its going to be a no and i get my scan beforehand and shes going to kill my buzz off it, i wish she wasnt coming the same day, my physiologist says it sounds like i've got anxiety, i never used to have it and its really got me today i really don't like the feeling of it. If its a no its going to create so many problems, i feel like a let down to my oh to start with hes being dragged into all my problems with the housing he probably feels like im going to be stuck here forever and hes going to have to be a part time dad, i could scream i dont want that, if its a no i hope she has another solution up her sleeve because i dont at this point i feel like im walking into a brick wall all the time x


----------



## Mom2sam

natjenson said:


> Oh my goodness royan is adorbs...how cute? Lol...she is a doll indeed.:)
> 
> Sheena I'm here I'm here....lol...
> No bfp for me either....14 dpo ...not even tested today.af due Thursday.
> Went to the doctors last Tuesday....not good news at all!.
> 
> I went to ask abut a few things really....my temps have very slow to rise after o...and I have been having spotting during the tww and after intercourse...
> Doctors stops me dead in my tracks and is sending me for cervical testing...he says that my symptoms indicate that the cancer may have returned.
> Understandable I was in shock and a little distressed but I soon realised that no amount of worrying or stressing will change the out come so I am taking one day at a time untill the results come back...
> I have a smear booked in for the 17th...then I may have to wait as long as three weeks for the results.
> Trying to be relaxed about this as much as I can for now.
> My gut feeling tells me I am ok...but I can't be sure untill them tests come back.
> So anyways...I'm a ttc break this month ladies...blah!
> 
> So my plan for this month is to fix up...and look sharp!....get some of this junk in ma trunk off the wagon of doom lol....
> 
> I will still be here rooting for you all...
> 
> Natalie good luck my sweet.mi hope the housing officer has some good news for you...I am praying for you my love...btw...my banding was refused...we are still a category C....FACKING horrid bitch that was so supposed to re band us needs a a firm size 10 up her jaxy lol....
> Don't worry ...I am writing to our local news paper to kiss and tell all about his new crazy unfair system imposed on Britain.!
> 
> Shay so sorry to hear you are sick...hope you get well soon Hun.:flower:
> 
> I'm still around lady's so don't worry .lol
> 
> Nat
> :) :) :) xxx

Hopefully it won't be the cancer praying for u.. Ur a such a strong & positive woman :hugs: x


----------



## Shey

Wow that sounds serious girlie! I hope everything is fine and that you get ur BFP! I'm feeling better. Took some sudafed. My name is also Sheena. Lol!



natjenson said:


> Oh my goodness royan is adorbs...how cute? Lol...she is a doll indeed.:)
> 
> Sheena I'm here I'm here....lol...
> No bfp for me either....14 dpo ...not even tested today.af due Thursday.
> Went to the doctors last Tuesday....not good news at all!.
> 
> I went to ask abut a few things really....my temps have very slow to rise after o...and I have been having spotting during the tww and after intercourse...
> Doctors stops me dead in my tracks and is sending me for cervical testing...he says that my symptoms indicate that the cancer may have returned.
> Understandable I was in shock and a little distressed but I soon realised that no amount of worrying or stressing will change the out come so I am taking one day at a time untill the results come back...
> I have a smear booked in for the 17th...then I may have to wait as long as three weeks for the results.
> Trying to be relaxed about this as much as I can for now.
> My gut feeling tells me I am ok...but I can't be sure untill them tests come back.
> So anyways...I'm a ttc break this month ladies...blah!
> 
> So my plan for this month is to fix up...and look sharp!....get some of this junk in ma trunk off the wagon of doom lol....
> 
> I will still be here rooting for you all...
> 
> Natalie good luck my sweet.mi hope the housing officer has some good news for you...I am praying for you my love...btw...my banding was refused...we are still a category C....FACKING horrid bitch that was so supposed to re band us needs a a firm size 10 up her jaxy lol....
> Don't worry ...I am writing to our local news paper to kiss and tell all about his new crazy unfair system imposed on Britain.!
> 
> Shay so sorry to hear you are sick...hope you get well soon Hun.:flower:
> 
> I'm still around lady's so don't worry .lol
> 
> Nat
> :) :) :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi Girls.. Happy Hump Day!

2 days till the weekend and 2.5 weeks until my vacation lol. but who's counting??

xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

HELP ive developed insomnia, the past 3 nights have been a nightmare, monday and tuesday night didnt sleep til after 3am and then last night 5.30am i was still awake and i was very unimpressed to say the least, i had 4 hours sleep last night and i dont know why i am not sleeping, i know ive been stressed but im actually getting into bed with a blank mind so i dont think its that. Today of course i feel really depressed because i am exhausted, i'm worried about the housing officer tomorrow i cant help it, its driving me crazy, the only good thing is my scan tomorrow which is at 12pm and then housing officer at 3pm so should keep my mind occupied, i really hope he doesnt hide and we get good pics. 

My ohs brothers fiance had her baby in the early hours of this morning she went into labour at 11.45pm tuesday night, contractions were every minute by 10.30am yesterday they had to phone a ambulance and they raced her there after timing them and seeing they were every minute for her to be checked and be 1cm, so sent home, back up at about 5 and was 3cm she was in a state so they kept her til 7 to check and she was 7cm, then 9.30 her waters went and she was ready to push, 11.30 2 hours of pushing still no baby, 12.30 still no baby doctors had to go in and there were talks of forceps and vacuum and a possible section because her and the baby were getting tired, i dont know if they tried the forceps and vaccum but she was finally born by section at 2.45am and i am completely put off lol i dont know how she couldnt get her out but after 5 hours attempting to push does not sound fun and i also thought this would not be allowed its a long time, but shes here and fine at 8lbs 2oz and very cute, i want it to be june so bad but i hope my labor is very different to that one lol x


----------



## Petzy

Wow Natalie! I know insomnia is really common but I hope it doesn't last long for you.... craziness. Poor thing you must be wiped.. although its good practice for baby haha..

And thats crazy about your SIL... wow 5 hours of pushing only to end up with a section? glad she and baby are doing well though - perhaps a bad position or just too tired! xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I had my scan little man is measuring a day ahead and approx 2lbs9oz, i have lots of pics to upload but will have to do it when i get a chance to get on my laptop.

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Little man <3
 



Attached Files:







1609772_10203140220762081_1333171087_n.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 3









1978886_10203140221882109_987065248_n.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 2









10009792_10203140221242093_254496709_n.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 2









10150627_10203140220402072_1060192204_n.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 2









10151978_10203140219282044_102625444_n.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nataliieexo

The one on its own is my favorite <3 x
 



Attached Files:







10171239_10203140219882059_295535589_n.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 0









10171277_10203140221562101_462512251_n.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 2









10176057_10203140234562426_1479544814_n.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 0









10246722_10203140232082364_1416904361_n.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## natjenson

Oh Natalie....how absolutely adorable...those pictures are truley lovely.
That made me quite the emotional one here lol :cry: 
It just reminded me so much of the day I finally got to meet my lil man.

He is a lil heartbreaker nat.you keep a close eye on that one tee hee :thumbup: 

Well ladies.....what on earth is happening to this thread?....where are you all?

A wee update from myself....cd3 a whole load of nothing is going down here tee hee.

Hopeing I can push my smear forward for this week ...but at a push a week Monday.

Ashley ...you packing them suitcases yet for Vegas?....yeah baby.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies, sorry I've been quiet, I have been reading though! Nat, hope your smear goes well and comes back with good news! 
Natalie those pics are so cute, looks like he was nice and active for you! Hope you're getting more sleep now? How was the housing officer visit?!
Meg, hope everything is trucking along, your scan is coming up too now!


----------



## natjenson

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I've been quiet, I have been reading though! Nat, hope your smear goes well and comes back with good news!
> Natalie those pics are so cute, looks like he was nice and active for you! Hope you're getting more sleep now? How was the housing officer visit?!
> Meg, hope everything is trucking along, your scan is coming up too now!

Thankyou talia :flower:

How's lil doll coming along....she has a lovely smile you know.of course you know lol,duh.lol
How's motherhood going?....it's all go go go soon eh.
You enjoying your mat leave?

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks hes gorgeous im even more excited to meet him now, and he was quite active, not too much he mostly had his foot stuck in his eye lol.

Oh yeah the housing officer did not bring the news i hoped for, basically it was a no, my dad is now having to look for a house for him and my sister, we are kinda needing this done in the next 5-6 weeks ideally so i can get things done around here, babys room decorated etc, she told him how to go about getting into the motion of finding a house and sent him to the wrong place today, he had work aswell so thats a waste of one day, i have a feeling they will still be here when little man comes, honestly trying not to stress myself to death with it, things are suppost to work out in the end so they better start going in my favor, me and oh just want him to be able to move in and settle in properly x


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!!!
Nat I hope everything comes back good! How scary!! Just know that I am thinking about you!!
How are all my lovely mommies to be??
Talia how are you??
I am doing great!! Miss ttc! But it won't be long


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies

Sorry the housing stuff is still being a pain Natalie! 

Things are good over here, I'm currently at the Ob's office waiting for him to get back from surgery, I'm so glad I didn't have to deal with this with having a midwife, thank god Royen is happy just sitting here!


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg natalie!! Wat beautiful pics!!! I have been so busy w the construction of house and stressed to the max..my belly gettin big!! I am 19wks!!! Here is a pic of the bump!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140407_075556.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Petzy

Wowsers thats a major bump Amanda! xx glad you are well.. sorry about the reno stress I have been there when re renovated a couple years ago... super fun!! lol... ah well when its over you will be happy :)Im nearly 19 myself ahhhh

Ashley.. good to hear from you...enjoy the TTC break as much as you can and I bet you are looking forward to your holiday! xx

Natalie... sorry about the housing sitch but you have the right attitude, it WILL all work out and trust me babies dont need everything set up all right away - although I know you want to have it all ready of course!! But he will be happy just being wherever you are at first hehe xo Love the U/S pics btw...

Tal - Glad you and Royen are great :D


Hope everyone else is great! AFM, almost 19 weeks, things are smooth so far.. heading to florida for vacation on Easter weekend - will be gone for 2 weeks.. cant wait.. then going off work soon after ahhh nervous! xx


----------



## crazy84

mommaplus05 said:


> Omg natalie!! Wat beautiful pics!!! I have been so busy w the construction of house and stressed to the max..my belly gettin big!! I am 19wks!!! Here is a pic of the bump!

Your bump is so darn cute!!! Just love it!!! Hope you are doing well!!! :):):) 19 weeks! Wow!! Are the other kiddos excited?? Hahahaha my older kids absolutely did not want me to have another baby! But my 3 year old did! Hahaha kids are so funny! The big ones don't want to have to deal with the baby phase again....


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> Wowsers thats a major bump Amanda! xx glad you are well.. sorry about the reno stress I have been there when re renovated a couple years ago... super fun!! lol... ah well when its over you will be happy :)Im nearly 19 myself ahhhh
> 
> Ashley.. good to hear from you...enjoy the TTC break as much as you can and I bet you are looking forward to your holiday! xx
> 
> Natalie... sorry about the housing sitch but you have the right attitude, it WILL all work out and trust me babies dont need everything set up all right away - although I know you want to have it all ready of course!! But he will be happy just being wherever you are at first hehe xo Love the U/S pics btw...
> 
> Tal - Glad you and Royen are great :D
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is great! AFM, almost 19 weeks, things are smooth so far.. heading to florida for vacation on Easter weekend - will be gone for 2 weeks.. cant wait.. then going off work soon after ahhh nervous! xx

Meg where are you going in Florida?? My mom flies out to San Destin Florida on Sunday! I have looked up photos and my goodness it is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Its so quiet on here, how is everyone?

Meg, amanda any upcoming scans?

Not much to report from me dads no further forward with finding a house he has a meeting with someone to help next wednesday though so with a bit of luck he will get further forward x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey everyone, ya it's like a ghost town here! Hope everyone is doing well!! Meg you must have your scan soon! Can't wait to see! 
Natalie, hopefully your dad gets the help he needs re: house hunting!


----------



## Shey

I'm ok how are you? 
Been symptom spotting like crazy
Symptoms

Nausea
Vomiting
Heartburn
Sneezing
Nosebleed 
Sore Throat
Diarrhea
Increased appetite
Fatigue
Sore and tender boobs/underarms
Sore nipples
Cramps
Leg cramps


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's a big list! But as always it can always go both ways! When are you testing?!


----------



## Shey

Testing Friday and then again end of the month.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice! Oh yes I totally forgot and since no one mentionned my ticker change... We're getting married! It's gonna be a crazy few months but its happening August 30th, outside on my parents acreage!


----------



## Shey

Congrats. My wedding is dec 31, 2014


----------



## mommaplus05

Hello my friends..how is veryone? I been mia cuz I somehow unsubscribed and cldnt find our thread! Lol I am 20 wks 1 day and here is my son..


----------



## mommaplus05

He has his thumb almostbup his nose..lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140417_112940.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awe what a cute scan pic!! Boy oh boy!! Congrats


----------



## Nataliieexo

Aww yey congrats on the upcoming wedding talia :D hows little lady getting on i bet shes growing so quick.

Aww amanda so cute i cant believe theres 3 boys on the way lol

30+1 today as if where the heck has the time went, i bet after 35 weeks it drags though, its still exciting. Nothing to report on the housing front he still hasnt got anywhere but still time to hold onto hope i guess, me and oh changed my room well it will be our room when he gets moved in, around so that it is more spacious, moses basket is up next to my bed its so cute, his clothes are in drawers, hospital clothes are ready to go in the bag when i get it out and i just need to get my hospital things and we are good to go. To be honest all i need is a few more packs of nappies and thats about it lol x


----------



## mommaplus05

3 boys! Wow..lol it really seems like the yr for boys! Everyone I know is preg w boys. Lol my sisbin law is now 12wks preg w twins. Lol I think it gona b one boy and one girl. Lol


----------



## natjenson

Oh wow shey you got your bfp???? :happydance: 

Congratulations love.:) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Shey

Thank you Nat. My DF and I are so happy.



natjenson said:


> Oh wow shey you got your bfp???? :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations love.:)
> 
> :) :) :) xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats on the BFP!!!!


----------



## Shey

Thank you. Morning Sickness sucks.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow really Shey?! Congrats on your bfp! And first cycle at that?! You totally had it pegged with those symptoms then I guess! Way to go!


----------



## Shey

Yea. Thank you! I keep telling DF that imma cut my boobs off cause they hurt. He laughed and goes no I like them.



OurLilFlu said:


> Oh wow really Shey?! Congrats on your bfp! And first cycle at that?! You totally had it pegged with those symptoms then I guess! Way to go!


----------



## OurLilFlu

So I guess that means you'll have a mighty big bump for your wedding!


----------



## Shey

Yup unless I have him or her before.


----------



## OurLilFlu

When is your due date / wedding date? Are you gonna be cutting it that close!!


----------



## Shey

It's gonna be extremely close. EDD Dec 29, 2014
Wedding is Dec 31, 2014


----------



## Nataliieexo

Congrats shey, woah that is cutting it close with the due and date and wedding.


----------



## Shey

Yup. Thank you.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well i have less than 10 weeks now, how did this happen!? scary times. I have all i need more a less, plenty clothes people keep giving me them and i have nowhere to put them, really really hoping my dad finds somewhere before hes here or im going to be demented trying to find places for his clothes he already has drawers filled with newborn, a storage box and wardrobe rail full of 0-3 and 3-6 i couldnt possibly buy any 6-9 yet lol 

But yep less than 10 weeks and im so excited, i really love being pregnant but i am so excited to meet him and give him loads of snuggles x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow that's crazy close!! Hopefully he/she waits til after! I def wouldn't of had the energy to go to a wedding let alone be a bride in the early days! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## OurLilFlu

And ladies who have been in this thread for a long time... I've been silently following barb's journey and it looks like she has the beginnings of a bfp on their second batch/round of ivf!! I am so ecstatic for her!! Over the goddamn moon!


----------



## crazy84

OurLilFlu said:


> And ladies who have been in this thread for a long time... I've been silently following barb's journey and it looks like she has the beginnings of a bfp on their second batch/round of ivf!! I am so ecstatic for her!! Over the goddamn moon!

That is so exciting!!!!! Yay!!!!! It is about time!!!! So excited for her!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## barbikins

And, I'm here :)
LOL Yep I got my bfp at 9dpo!!! Check out my blog link in the siggy.
My lines are blazing on the FRER. 12dpo today. I'm still in awe and really feel numb to be honest.
I am affraid of having another m/c, among other things.
I have mild cramps on/off whic apparently is normal so I'm trying to let it go LOL
Did you ladies have mild cramps too? I have my first Beta on Monday...just wanting to get through that to make sure its climbing at a good rate. And the u/s...I need some milestones to feel a bit better.

BTW, Congrats Lilflu for your girl!Wow, time does fly. What did you name her?

Crazy, how's your journey been?

Nataliiee glad things are progressing so well too.

anyway I have a lot of catching up to do so if I've left anyone out, dont be offended :)
 



Attached Files:







photo 3.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww barb I love that you have a ticker!! Early days, not even 4 weeks with a bfp at 9dpo! Woohoo!

We named her Royen Arquelle Schreiber, Royen is to commemorate Kurtis's mom's side,VanRooijen is their family name so we simplified the 'royen' bit... Also, we very recently started wedding planning and so far the list is getting checked off very quickly! 

Anyways here's Royen's two month pic, she got her immunizations yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## barbikins

Royen...I like that. How original of you guys! She's a super cutie.
How's she a good baby? Sleeping lots? How's it been for you?
Have you had success breast feeding?

And awesome news on the wedding, good for you guys! That's exciting stuff. This is a good year for you :) When in August is your Wedding day?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya our boy name was in honour of both our grandpas so it felt weird not having any meaning for a girls name and we didn't like any of the names of female family members... So when we came up with Royen, it instantly was the one. 

She is a super baby, sleeping 3-4 hrs since the very beginning, this week she's started sleeping 8or9 til 5or6am, it's quite nice! We have been exclusively breastfeeding since a couple days after we got home, we had trouble in hospital but granted she was recovering from some trauma. It's been good for me, I honestly still don't feel like a 'mother', kinda weird to call myself mom but all I know is that I have this little girl and my world revolves around her. It's getting so much more fun now that she's starting to smile and coo and react to things. All in all the new newborn phase was good to us to say the least! Kurtis has been really good and our families can't get enough of her lol


----------



## barbikins

Awe, that sounds so great! Good for you, so pleased! xo
What sort of trauma did she endure?


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm sure I wrote a bit more detailed way back, but basically she was malpositioned (head tilted sideways, posterior (back to back) and coming out forehead first) my labour was very long, 30 or so hours before we had to transfer to hospital. Pushed for 2 hours at the birth centre and a lot later another 2 1/2 at the hospital. Her head was very swollen and not going to budge, Ob was consulted and still she was too high for forceps or vaccuum so at about 42 hours of labour it was a csection. She was so stuck they considered breaking my pelvis. They got her free, tearing my uterus a bit in the process, I lost a lot of blood. She had a ton of swelling and a huge bruise across her entire forehead, they suspected infection also passed from me so she got poked a ton of times to get her IV started, which they were never successful with until the NICU transport team came to bring us to the other hospital etc. mostly for her it was just a long traumatic delivery with a big sore head for 5 or so days


----------



## Shey

Morning ladies how are y'all doing?


----------



## crazy84

Hey Barb!!! I am so happy for you!!! What wonderful news!!!!! :):) 
My journey has been on a stand still, we may try again after we get back from Vegas in June... But I am not sure yet! Ttc was finally wearing on me! I gained so much weight and My body was just not working right! I have lost 20lbs now though!! Yay!
Please keep us up to date on everything!!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Congratulations barbs, so happy for you :) i wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months, and yeah everything seems to be going great with my pregnancy and little boy :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

I have a water infection i was getting quite regular pains in my back and stomach on wednesday night i was staying at a friends as we had a shopping trip thursday, they were only mild so i managed not to worry and get some sleep, on thursday i started having to pee badly and nothing came out, i then started to feel alot of pressure in my lower stomach when walking around and then more needing to pee and not being able to, i went to the docs yesterday and he said UTI so i have anti-biotics. I also got signed back from consultant care to midwife care because my heart is fine and i am no longer high risk to blood clots, i was also with the consultant for UTIs and everytime i have been to them my urine has been clear it even was on wednesday and by friday i had infection, typical. Hormones are driving me up the wall, my poor oh has to put up with them i have literally spent all afternoon arguing because he is going out, i declined going to my friends for a girly night because i am not sleeping and have the UTI and feel crap and every other saturday we are both suppost to make plans with friends and because mine went out the window i started becoming really petty and i just couldnt stop, i think because i am used to being with my mam when i am not with him and i have done what we planned every other weekend the thought of being on my own tonight really got to me, its so stupid we managed to resolve it but i still feel really crappy about it. 

My dad isn't much further with housing but i had to write a letter yesterday saying that i couldn't house him permanently and the reason etc, it sounds so awful i hate this situation but i really cant help it, it is annoying but i have to make the best of the situation x


----------



## barbikins

Wow lilflu, that's quite the journey. Glad everything turned out well. Pregnancies and birth are just not strait forward and simple unfortunately. Wish they were. 

Thanks crazy! I wish you the very best and hope you will get pregnant this year!

Thanks girls for your support xo
I'll keep you all updated. I also keep my blood up to date. The link is in my siggy. 
I go for my first Beta test tomorrow! Ahhhhhh!
Xo


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies !! Long time no see !

We are on vacation in Florida and things have been so busy but wanted to check in and say hi to the lovelies :)

So glad to see you all here ,

Wow can't believe how close you are getting Natalie !!!!

So exciting about your wedding Tal and love the pic ...xx

Isn't it beyond fab about Barb and her gorgeous bfp ?!?! 

Ashley congrats 20lbs wow you rock!!

And Amanda I hope you're doing great xx

Afm , I'm over halfway cooked pretty crazy! Feeling good though and feeling fetal movements too! Almost done work for a year and 4 months whoop!!

Will check in again soon !


----------



## barbikins

Hi Meggy :) xo


----------



## crazy84

Petzy said:


> Hi ladies !! Long time no see !
> 
> We are on vacation in Florida and things have been so busy but wanted to check in and say hi to the lovelies :)
> 
> So glad to see you all here ,
> 
> Wow can't believe how close you are getting Natalie !!!!
> 
> So exciting about your wedding Tal and love the pic ...xx
> 
> Isn't it beyond fab about Barb and her gorgeous bfp ?!?!
> 
> Ashley congrats 20lbs wow you rock!!
> 
> And Amanda I hope you're doing great xx
> 
> Afm , I'm over halfway cooked pretty crazy! Feeling good though and feeling fetal movements too! Almost done work for a year and 4 months whoop!!
> 
> Will check in again soon !

Hope you had an awesome vacation!! Do you have a bump yet?? You know we will need pics!! :)
Thank you, I have been working my butt off! I will look hot in Vegas!! Hahaha


----------



## barbikins

Hi Girls! My number is 751 @ 16dpo! :) Back on Wednesday.


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg barbs!!!what amazing news! I am sooooo hapyy for u!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Barb - did you get your beta results yet?

I am measuring 33 weeks at 31+6 i was measuring a week ahead last week aswell not that its accurate or anything lol i am not back at the midwifes for another 3 weeks now and then it is to discuss my birth plan...eeek....i am also starting raspberry leaf tea tomorrow, i hate things like that i bet its disgusting lol but anything i can do to help, it might not help but its worth a shot x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes barb I am incessantly refreshing your blog! 

Natalie, I made RLT but put it on ice with a squirt of crystal light flavour stuff... Don't know if you have those, mio is another one. It's not that bad it's kind of like green tea but bitter-er


----------



## barbikins

OMG girls I am soo sorry to keep you hanging! I got my results in at 3pm and then I had to go to my first prenatal with my Natropath doctor, back to work and then off again. Just settling in at home w/food on the stove. I have to update my blog soon too. 
It came in at 1724 :) 18dpo!! I'll be going back either Saturday or Sunday for another draw & my first u/s will be May 10th, 11th or 12th....seems like we can choose which ever day works best for us. YIPPEE!

I still feel a bit numb and like it's surreal. I can't believe its happening to a point that I feel like I'm reading someone else's words.

Natalliee, if you're measuring ahead does that mean your due date changes or just that your baby's big?


----------



## Shey

That's awesome Barb! I have yet to go to the doctor. I have to find one that takes my insurance.


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey lovely ladies hope everyone is well. Sorry for late update. Have been on & off b&b through April as didn't really get to try properly this cycle due to feeling unwell for over 2 weeks so only gt to dtd twice entire month however 12dpo today & still had to poas for the sake for it lol & bfn. Waiting for af now. 

Wowzers petzy your over 20 weeks & half way there! X

Momma lovely bump x

Shay congrats hun! X

Natjen hope everythings fine did u say u have multiple scelorsis? My sis got diagnosed with it 5 years ago hers is at relapse & remission. She has her good & bad days but is doing alot better than the docs said she would although after dad passed away last year obv due to stress she had a relapse but doing well now. Hopefully all is well with u hun my prayers are with you x

Petzy i had to lol at when u said u dont feel like a mum yet i said same until he turned 1 & all i'd hear & still hear is 'mum! Mummy MUM Sometimes i just wana put my ear phones on & block it lol u sure will feel the mum giv it few months x

Hope everyone else is doing great i will pop back in later & update ladies wish me luck for next cycle! X

Oh and when i joined this thread i did read Barbs journey & so happy for you u deserve this & praying all goes well for you x


----------



## natjenson

Mom2sam said:


> Hey lovely ladies hope everyone is well. Sorry for late update. Have been on & off b&b through April as didn't really get to try properly this cycle due to feeling unwell for over 2 weeks so only gt to dtd twice entire month however 12dpo today & still had to poas for the sake for it lol & bfn. Waiting for af now.
> 
> Wowzers petzy your over 20 weeks & half way there! X
> 
> Momma lovely bump x
> 
> Shay congrats hun! X
> 
> Natjen hope everythings fine did u say u have multiple scelorsis? My sis got diagnosed with it 5 years ago hers is at relapse & remission. She has her good & bad days but is doing alot better than the docs said she would although after dad passed away last year obv due to stress she had a relapse but doing well now. Hopefully all is well with u hun my prayers are with you x
> 
> Petzy i had to lol at when u said u dont feel like a mum yet i said same until he turned 1 & all i'd hear & still hear is 'mum! Mummy MUM Sometimes i just wana put my ear phones on & block it lol u sure will feel the mum giv it few months x
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great i will pop back in later & update ladies wish me luck for next cycle! X
> 
> Oh and when i joined this thread i did read Barbs journey & so happy for you u deserve this & praying all goes well for you x

Haha hey there sheen.:) 

Yes yes....I'm back in the game...wohooooo
Cd2 today,:thumbup:

Oh yeah ok....so a few months ago I had a consultation with a specialist...
And she starts talking abut sclerosis....my ears went firmly shut when I heard that word so I spdid actually listen to the rest.lol
But as it turns out she was saying "a multiple of sclerosis" 
And she has now instead diagnosed me with ankylosing spondylitis.
Yeah that's the one.....
The condition sucks ass....big time....I have to have fluoroscopic injections...
But I am trying to change this currently....I'm actually having lots of anxiety about this procedure itself.
Hoping the long term meds become available instead.
Pain is an issue for me daily....but I'm a tough cookie...:thumbup:
I won't let this beat me.not at all....well untill I hit like 90 or something haha

How's you?
How's it all coming along with ttc.?
Good I hopes.:thumbup::flower:

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Heya ladies......

GREAT news about barbs bfp huh?.....I love it.
Like finally eh lol.:thumbup:

Ashley!....where art thou?
Wow I missed ya girl....when you back on da train of doomage haha?

Wow....it's gone so quiet on here...

Natalie...almost nearing the end huh....
Talia?....you set a date?.....congratulations.:happydance:
Shey?....you got your bfp....:happydance: Yaye.....congrats love...when's your scan?
Amanda?.....new bump pics well over due here..haha....I soooo wanna see.:) 
Who else? Haha

Well my ladies.....hope everyone is well and fine.....looking forward to posting my bfp in three weeks....and some lol...
If no bfp I am sooooo close to getting this apt....we phone it through on Tuesday.:thumbup:

And....in other news......we are moving :happydance:
We soooo deserve this Place....and AT LAST Harry can have his own room and I can AT LAST rape my boyfriend in our bed! Hahahaha hahahahahaha
In my brand spanking new SUPER KINGSIZE bed....with silk sheets might I add....oh yes swankalishus .haha
We be making baby's for sure in that pit I am sure.:thumbup:

Hah sorry about my talk of molesting peter - I must sound like a sex crazed starved teenager lol

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha oh Nat the comedy! Love your sense of humour! Sucks about your diagnosis but glad in a way you're getting closer to that appt! Congrats on the house! 

AFM, yes August 30th will be the wedding, we have the tent, photographer and caterer booked! So the main big stuff. Trying to find a day that works well to go dress shopping!


----------



## crazy84

Hiiiiiii Nat!!!!!! So good to hear from you!!! :):):) my fingers are crossed that this cycle is your Bfp! And lots of prayers! I may get back on the crazy train after Vegas!! So next month! Lol my mom swears I will come back preggo! Lol I suppose she thinks it will be a booze fest &#55356;&#57211;&#55356;&#57208;&#55356;&#57209;&#55356;&#57207;... Hahaha maybe... But probably only one night of drinking! I don't recover as quick as when I was young! Lol so I will get back on here more regular when I get back!! &#55357;&#56399; as long as we start trying! Otherwise I will continue to check in on all you lovely ladies!! :):)


----------



## crazy84

Ahhhh.... All the squares were cute little emotioncon things! Lol guess they don't work on here


----------



## barbikins

Wedding planning is fun! WEEE!


----------



## Shey

Wedding date is now Feb 14,2015. Gives me and my DF time to save money for everything


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I don't mind the wedding planning when it's going well! With tight timelines I think it's great for me because I'm so indecisive, if I had a year to plan id hum and haw. Now if I like it, if its available for the date it's booked! Easy! Wedding dress shopping on Thursday! Both moms and my 4 bridesmaids can all make it so I'm excited! 

Sheena I think it's a very wise idea to push the wedding to valentines day, you will be glad you did it!! Hope all the things you've booked are ok with the date change!


----------



## barbikins

I planned my wedding in 3 months! We decided to get married in September & our wedding was January 7th....it was a cocktail reception wedding so it really wasn't much to plan out - but still had a lot of little things to take care of!
Enjoy the planning ;)

Shey, that's cute - Vday :)


----------



## Shey

We haven't booked anything yet. I'm trying to get a job so that we can book things and that I can get my dress.


----------



## Nataliieexo

No my due date doesnt get changed, apparantly uterus measurments arent very accurate and you only get a scan to see why you are measuring ahead or behind if the measurement is 4cm off. Mine is only 1cm ahead, i wonder what it will be next time i have the midwife.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I thought i would post a bump pic x
 



Attached Files:







1625691_10203347202976507_4755680404551535899_n.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wee! 33 wks! Getting there! Still feeling pretty good?? 

Sheena you need to change your ticker dear! Hope you can find a job soon!

Barb, good to know you guys did it on the fly too! Crazy! I go pick up my bridesmaid who came up from Calgary in a few hours! Yay


----------



## Petzy

Hiya girls. 

Looks like everyone is doing awesome :)

Tal that's exciting about your august wedding ! Weeeee. How is mat leave treating you?

Ash 20lbs wow amazing good for you. I already can't wait to start my weight loss and I am not even close to how big I will be yet haha ..... Oh man !!

Natalie wow 33 weeks!! It's coming right up. Glad things have settled down for you a lot health wise. Hope you are well today. :)

As for me, almost 23 weeks. I have my second anatomy scan today since the first one only was 80% completed due to non cooperative baby lol ...... So need to finish it up! 

I am also officially done work for 16 months as of today. After my holiday the anxiety of going back into that toxic environment was really bad. So I called in sick the first couple of days and then yesterday I got a doctors note and now I'm on sick leave until mat leave. I feel a lot of relief, and I'm really glad that I did it. So I am currently working on a bunch of house projects, a lot of nesting stuff LOL. Quite enjoying myself so far!


----------



## mommaplus05

Goood mornin my friends..hope everyone is doin well! I am officially 23wks and 2 days today..:) doc says I am measuring slightly big..lol odd for me and I have gained soo much more weight than previous pregnancies..lol gettin uncomfortable at times but hangin tough..hope everyone is doin great!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140507_064333.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## barbikins

looking good, momma!


----------



## natjenson

Oh wow girls your bump pic s are georg.:) :flower: 

Cd 10 here...opking and no sups apart from robitsun ....

Good luck to all that are still trying and love to ma laydays...

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yip 33 weeks not long to go, feeling good but starting to get sore and uncomfortable, starting to get what i believe is acid reflux quite frequently and i really dont like it but other than that i am fine, but cannot wait for june, how is everyone else? Barbs how did the scan go, meg we need a bump pic from you lol nat hope you get a pos opk in the next few days, talia how is your little girl? X


----------



## Mom2sam

natjenson said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovely ladies hope everyone is well. Sorry for late update. Have been on & off b&b through April as didn't really get to try properly this cycle due to feeling unwell for over 2 weeks so only gt to dtd twice entire month however 12dpo today & still had to poas for the sake for it lol & bfn. Waiting for af now.
> 
> Wowzers petzy your over 20 weeks & half way there! X
> 
> Momma lovely bump x
> 
> Shay congrats hun! X
> 
> Natjen hope everythings fine did u say u have multiple scelorsis? My sis got diagnosed with it 5 years ago hers is at relapse & remission. She has her good & bad days but is doing alot better than the docs said she would although after dad passed away last year obv due to stress she had a relapse but doing well now. Hopefully all is well with u hun my prayers are with you x
> 
> Petzy i had to lol at when u said u dont feel like a mum yet i said same until he turned 1 & all i'd hear & still hear is 'mum! Mummy MUM Sometimes i just wana put my ear phones on & block it lol u sure will feel the mum giv it few months x
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great i will pop back in later & update ladies wish me luck for next cycle! X
> 
> Oh and when i joined this thread i did read Barbs journey & so happy for you u deserve this & praying all goes well for you x
> 
> Haha hey there sheen.:)
> 
> Yes yes....I'm back in the game...wohooooo
> Cd2 today,:thumbup:
> 
> Oh yeah ok....so a few months ago I had a consultation with a specialist...
> And she starts talking abut sclerosis....my ears went firmly shut when I heard that word so I spdid actually listen to the rest.lol
> But as it turns out she was saying "a multiple of sclerosis"
> And she has now instead diagnosed me with ankylosing spondylitis.
> Yeah that's the one.....
> The condition sucks ass....big time....I have to have fluoroscopic injections...
> But I am trying to change this currently....I'm actually having lots of anxiety about this procedure itself.
> Hoping the long term meds become available instead.
> Pain is an issue for me daily....but I'm a tough cookie...:thumbup:
> I won't let this beat me.not at all....well untill I hit like 90 or something haha
> 
> How's you?
> How's it all coming along with ttc.?
> Good I hopes.:thumbup::flower:
> 
> :) :) :) xxxClick to expand...

Haven't heard of it sorry, hope the meds become available soon, but you are a tough cookie & i'm sure u will get through it fine hun big hugs x

Ttc is actually getting on my nerves lol first cycle was fun second was a chore followed smep, third we didn't really bother i was poorly so onto fourth now actually cd9 so starting my opks tmrw & got my preseed so good to go. Will update when i test but just hoping all goes well this time & were both up for it & no1 falls ill its funny were both never in the mood at the same time lol but i'v told him he better get his act together as time is running out i turn 36 next month! X


----------



## Mom2sam

Loving the bump pics u all look like yummy mummys!


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls! Hope all is well 

Amanda love the bump pic :) so cute! I'm just about 24 weeks wowzers 6 months where has the time gone lol. Doing really well though no real complaints here!

Really enjoying the time off so far. It's so great to be out of my toxic work environment. 

Natalie almost 34 weeks eeeek! Can't wait to see a pic of little boy hehe xx

Hope you are all doing great. Xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yip hopefully 6 weeks time and i can have my body back haha its amazing and i love it but man it is getting really uncomfortable, i am so sore everywhere, i feel huge, i am hoping towards the end i will get so sick of feeling like this i wont care about the pain i will be in because i'm still very scared lol

Glad you are enjoying your time off work, have you made a start on baby shopping yet?

I am going away with oh just to a family members caravan for the weekend just to get away and spend some time alone and relax for the weekend i cant wait friday-monday afternoon, although i am worried i am going to be to sore to do want to do anything lol x


----------



## Petzy

That will be fun to do this weekend! Enjoy and put those feet up when you need to :)

I have done a little shopping and I will get the stroller this weekend but most of it I am going to wait until after baby shower to see what's left :)

I think you may be right about not caring so much about pain due to discomfort lol. I'm sure I will feel the same soon! Xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Hello ladies! Hope all is well! Meg inwana see ur bump! I am 25 wks(I think) lol baby is in my ribs and sitting aches..lol he is sooo active my belly is always on the move! Hope all is well!


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!! Hope all is well!!! Let's see those baby bumps! 

Nat where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Petzy

mommaplus05 said:


> Hello ladies! Hope all is well! Meg inwana see ur bump! I am 25 wks(I think) lol baby is in my ribs and sitting aches..lol he is sooo active my belly is always on the move! Hope all is well!

Hahaha maybe I will take a picture one of these days lol. 

Yes you should be 25 weeks because I'm only 3 days behind you! Lol :happydance:

Baby is really active over here too. Was bouncing around all night ahhhhh lol.


----------



## Petzy

crazy84 said:


> Hey girls!! Hope all is well!!! Let's see those baby bumps!
> 
> Nat where are you in your cycle?

Hi Ashley! How goes it? When's the trip it's coming up soon isn't it? Xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies just peeking in while I have a chance! Sounds like everyone is doing do good, man the weeks keep flying by!! I'm due to take royens 3 month pic any day now lol goes by so fast. She's been doing really well, gaining weight a little slowly so we're trying to figure that out


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey just checking in quickly with a quick update, little man is 2/5th engaged, dad has a house viewing on friday, could be in a new house in the next few weeks, the timing totally sucks i cant be bothered with anything i just lost every bit of energy i had but i will have to power on i suppose i am gona benefit from it, should find out friday when he can get the keys should be soon if there is nothing to be done in the house which i hope not, hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

I was wondering where you had been! Lol getting close and glad to hear your dad might have somewhere to love! Sucks that you're just spent! Home stretch!!


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!!! Meg you have to show us a baby bump!! :):) vacation is in 2 1/2 weeks! I am down 28lbs and feel better than ever! I have been shopping like crazy for new outfits!! 
I am not sure where I am in my cycle but for the last 2 days I have been having pains on my left side... Like hard core ov pains! Do they last that long? Or like something is stabbing/burrowing in! My pains have never been this bad! Hahaha I told hubby he had better make sure not a drop got in me before Vegas! Lol
Well everyone have a great day!!


----------



## Petzy

Hahaha so funny Ashley.... And WOW 28 LBS!?! Amazing !!! Good For you girl!

Enjoy every minute of that holiday. There's really good shopping in vegas too at the miracle mile in planet Hollywood! Google it hehe :)

Enjoying amazing 30 degree weather here today! Had a check up today all is well! 25.5 weeks and cooking away lol...

Xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well girls i have good news and bad news....My dad accepted the house.....yeyyyy 

But....it needs work done on it, plastering etc which is going to take a couple of weeks i have 4 weeks but for some reason dont feel like im going to make it to due date been getting period pains and baby is 3/5s engaged now scares me a little that he might come early i want him to come on time with all i have going on. 

I have gained nearly 3 stone....not good at all x


----------



## Petzy

Wow 35 weeks Natalie crazy!!!

How much is three stone? Sorry I don't know the UK language haha. I've gained 15lbs and I'm trying to stay at 30 max but we will see..... I haves. Eking it won't be easy lol!! I'm watching what I eat though and trying to be active a few days a week at least. Hoping it doesn't take me too long to lose it after. All for a good reason right!

Glad your dad has a place to live ... Can't he lve there while the work is being done or no? 

Xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

42lbs it sounds alot worse in lbs lol i know 4 weeks 2 days to go scary, no he cant they dont give the keys out until they have done everything that needs done and it has been checked over, such a downer but we are much further forward than we were x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ah ladies no stress about the weight! Like meg said all for a good cause, just eat well and try to get around to some activity. I gained 34lbs and I was back to within 4lbs of pre pregnancy once i could see my ankles, after the swelling and water weight from IV went down. Glad everything is going good with you guys. You'll be meeting trey soon!


----------



## Nataliieexo

woah this thread is very quiet lately, how is everyone?

Dads house is still getting done actually they have pretty much just started, doesnt make me too happy that its taking so long.

Had a midwife app today 4/5s engaged today, i am back there in 2 weeks, i have lots to do and little time to do it in x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes quite quiet!! Hooray for 'term' Natalie, sucks that they are slow with your dad's process... Hope it gets sorted sooner than later, cuz it sounds like you could go any day!!


----------



## barbikins

LOokie who's back!

I couldn't for the life of me find a better forum for pregnancy related crap & been having a million questions about all this weird stuff going on with me.

Anyhow, hi girls. xo


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay! Welcome back! Yay for tickers too! How is everyone. Nat, when is your appt and all that? Feels like its been forever!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks!
I needed some 1st trimester support & other boards really suck. So here I am LOL

Nat did mention it's very quiet on here lately.

How's your baby doing, Flu?


----------



## Nataliieexo

I could, not having any signs at the min though. I developed carpel tunnel syndome a few weeks ago it sucks and its came along with me waking up every few hours because one or both or my arms are in loads of pain, hands have pins and needles and i have to sit up or get up out of bed to relieve it, this is not fun especially when i am not sleeping well to start with but 2-4 and a half weeks and it will be all over and i'l have my little boy, its so exciting but also quite scary how the time is just flying by x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ugh I hated random limbs falling asleep in third tri. I had to sleep with my arms straight, when I'm so used to curling right up!

Barb, Royen is doing so good! Ill put up her 3month pics, she was so wiggly! We went swimming for the first time last Saturday and she enjoyed it, no big smiles but no crying either. She lasted 2 hrs! She literally fell asleep on my shoulder as we walked out of the building, didn't even make it to the vehicle, here's some baby spam!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## OurLilFlu

This was from that swimming trip, with my friends two kids!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## natjenson

Awwww talia royen is sooo pretty. What a cutey .:) 

Hello ladies....hope Youre all well...:flower: 

Just a quicky...to wish you all luck in your cycles and pgys...

I'm cd7 ...start opks on Tuesday...
Have our first fertility apt on Tuesday too...most likely some tests first and we take it from there, :thumbup: 

Will let you all know how that goes...

Take care ladies...

Natalie 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Yaye barbs....GREAT to see you posting back on here woop woop :wohoo: 

Natalie 
:) :) :) xxx


----------



## barbikins

Haha, Royen is a cutie! And nice name choice. How did you come up with it? I've never heard it!

Whoop Nat! LOL
so happy you've got your appointment tomorrow! Don't be too nervous. Tomorrow's just the investigative work. I'm assuming they'll go over Pete's SA results too? Definitely bring it up incase it doens't come up. xo

I have my high risk OB appointment this Wednesday. And hopefully he'll take me on as his patient.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Barb, the name Royen is a homage to Kurtis's mom's family name, Van Rooijen, they're very proudly Dutch so we simplified it. Middle name is Arquelle which is a bit of my French side lol not that I'm a superfan but there is a band called the Arkells, I guess some inspiration from that!


----------



## mommaplus05

Omg girls..feels like its been forever..I been soooo busy...I nearly 28wks preg now!! Growin bigger by the hr it seems!lol here is my newest pic of my son Liam..:)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140529_082531.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20140610_054359.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommaplus05

And here my bump...I wana see how all u girls r comin along!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140610_054714.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## barbikins

nice bump, momma! And great 3D images. They came out so well :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Aww momma he is so cute, they are great pics :) the weeks are really flying by huh? 28 weeks already :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

2 weeks tomorrow until due date omg its coming really quick i expected it to drag but it isnt, i suppose it is because i am still praying my dad and sister will get the keys to the new house and moved by the time he is here it is just taking my mind off the time, i mean i literally get to my next week and think wtf how has that happened. I have been nesting alot but my dad and sister are messy which is not fun for someone who is trying to nest lol 

I think i have my hospital bag packed and everything ready for little mans arrival, today me and my sister totally gutted out her room and threw loads of stuff away and packed stuff she isnt planning on using away, there is still bits and bobs under her bed that my mam stored under there so we are going to see if my dad wants any of it first, basically all she needs to move now is the tv, xbox drawers, bed and wardrobe and that would be her stuff gone, which i find a bit of a relief, my dad needs to do his room there is alot of stuff in there and my mams wardrobe and things need sorted out but i am waiting for the move date before i do it, i keep putting it off which i know i shouldnt but i cant help it.

I forgot to mention also my gran was diagnosed with emphysema about 2 weeks ago now and it is what my mam had and im finding it all so scary that we have to go through it again especially when there is no cure well there wasnt for my mam anyways but maybe they have advanced since then, they knew there was no cure for her many years ago because she could never be put to sleep so a transplant was out of the question, they could only manage things with medication, so we will have to see what happens with that, my family never seems to have any luck, healthwise anyway. 

Hope everyone else is doing good x


----------



## Petzy

Natalie ! It's almost baby time ! Wow!! 

How are you doing and feeling ?! Can't believe it's already here ! You best post some pics for us !!! :) :) 

So sorry about your gran being ill that's tough stuff and you've been through a lot already... You are tough and TJ has a great mama :)

Keep us posted !

Mama - love the bump pics! You look great glad things are going so well

Talia the swim pics and 3 month pics are adorable! She's growing so fast :) glad you got her in the pool too that's important from the start :)

AFM, 29 weeks in 2 days ... Can't believe it !! I've been off work for 6 weeks and it's been great. Keeping busy and lotsssss of nesting. Baby furniture comes in this weekend. Hope to have the room set up some time in July :) my shower is July 26th so it will be a busy and fun time. Everything is going just fine with me can't really complain. Baby is super active and loves to kick my ribs oww lol. And getting uncomfortable but I'm still being quite active and eating well (most days anyways haha)

Xoxo


----------



## Shey

I'm only 6wks 4days

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a248/GothicBabe/Baby%202/CAM00119_zps819c43d2.jpg



mommaplus05 said:


> And here my bump...I wana see how all u girls r comin along!!


----------



## barbikins

Natalie, time sure has flown! Good luck during delivery! I hope he comes quick.
And sorry to hear about your gran. Like Meg says, you've been through a lot in your family :(

I'm almost in my second trimester! Next Saturday :) Time's not flown or crawled over here. I'm going for my NT scan both tomorrow & next Tuesday. I'm in between Fertility Doctors & an OB for now until week 14 when I graduate!

Meg, you're moving along so fast!

I have no bump but, bloat. However, I'm noticing this week my bumps starting to come out to play!But still you see more bloat than anythign else :(


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks, shes doing ok at the min she had a fall and had a undiagnosed fractured elbow but it is in a sling now. 

Due tomorrow it has flown, i am shattered, i ache and i havent even had so much of a braxton hicks so im not feeling hopeful that he will come on my due date but i have a sweep in the morning so we'll see what happens there and if it does anything, for the past few nights i have had little sleep its hitting me now i am exhausted, if i went into labor now i can imagine being far to tired for it :/ 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, not long meg it will fly by trust me it has for me and i havent really been doing anything to pass time.

Barbs how are things going? Nearly second tri, its crazy how time has flew although it might not feel that way to you i found the first 20 or so weeks to drag now i look back and i think no it didnt drag at all lol


----------



## barbikins

whats a sweep???
I hope he comes soon!!!!!!!

I'm doing pretty good! A few complaints LOL but what's first trimester without the horrible side effects?? :) Yes, few more days & I'll be starting Trimester 2!!! That's crazy to be able to say.
And time's been going by at a very normal pace. My life has changed so much not TTC anymore. And I have more time to myself. And, feeling crappy makes time go a bit slower too. I hope eventually it will whiz by. But that means winter :( So maybe I should hold onto time. LOL


----------



## Nataliieexo

The midwife will have a check of the cervix and try do a sweeping movement with her fingers across the membrane sac, doesnt sound very nice and im not really looking forward to it, who would lol 

The way i have been feeling in the heat has had me wishing for winter lol note to self next time no summer baby lol the first trimester wasnt fun for me either didnt have constant morning sickness but it would, just come out of nowhere when i was least expecting it, i really enjoyed the second trimester and most of the third until it started getting painful lol really worried about labor aswell especially when i have no idea what its going to be like lol its wierd to think 38 weeks have passed since i was poas obsessivly lol 
Hopefully in the next few weeks you start feeling better and feeling movement i loved that, i still do although sometimes it hurts lol


----------



## barbikins

OH so does the sweep hopefully rupture the membrane to bring on labor??
Sounds interesting and makes me a little squeemish!

You described your typical pregnancy. Feeling gross & awful first trimester, loving second, uncomfortable 3rd LOL! At least there's one trimester that's great & exciting & baby's finally moving & stuff. I can't wait for that.

I know, life is so strange not peeing on sticks & stressing out every two weeks about when I ovulated to "am I pregnant?". I am actually living a relatively normal life. I have way more doctor appointments but that is to be expected. 

As for giving birth, I would not describe it as scary. It's pretty strait forward and you'll just get through it. Your body knows what to do & we are all strong enough to get through it. Are you planning on natural birth or will you have drugs? My laboring was natural and it is painful....but you get through it. And then I agreed to getting Epidural & then the world was all peaceful once again. And then it was totally easy breezy. Pushing can get exhausting depending on how long you have to do it for. Once you've done it once, you realize it's not so bad. And most women are willing to do do it over again ;)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey girls! 
Omg Natalie, due date is here! Barbs the sweep hopes to irritate the membranes/sac and kind of dislodge it from the cervix, it's said to bring on labour hormones, might lose your plug shortly after... You so need to be a couple cm dilated. Natalie, why do they want to do it so early? Most midwives don't even check you here or do a sweep unless you're over a week late, more chance of infection etc. I never got a sweep, I've heard they can be quite uncomfortable. I know you're probably crazy uncomfortable but sweeps are pretty hit or miss, id hold off! 

Barbs, I've been keeping up on your blog, sorry I haven't commented! Glad both NTs went well and that first tri symptoms are hopefully on their way out. Second tri is great! And most of third is too, until the very end. 

As for the birth, like barb said most ppl would do it again, even me with my crazy 2 day ordeal. My biggest dream is a natural birth, I so want to try for one next time even though the OB who did my c forbade it, there is a lot of research out there on vbacs. Either way, it's so hard to explain. You go into a different mode and you just have to focus on that,time will stand still yet time will fly it will be hard and hurt, you will be stronger than you ever thought and it will be the most emotional day of your life! All all worth it! Can't wait to labour watch! I didn't get many BHs until the night before my water broke


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thanks for the labour advice girls :) 

The sweep is offered here in the uk at 40 weeks, usually when you are a few days overdue, i did have it done and it was very uncomfortable, i am 2cm and have been losing my plug and had a constant period pain all day yesterday, i spent all night up and down to pee and having period pains i still am but they are very irregular so.i will see what happens over the day/night x


----------



## barbikins

Oh Natalie, that sounds promising! Sounds like the beginnings of some cramps. Could be any time now :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Nothing has happened as of yet cramps still all over, still losing plug, its so gross, i am so tired its unreal so i am going to try get some sleep soon after i have a bounce on my ball lol x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup! Keep your energy up and just take it as it comes! Any updates?


----------



## Petzy

looking for Natalie updates! Hoping she is busy with a newborn haha!

Not much to report over here... 30.5 weeks.. not too much time left AHHH

Hope everyone is great! I am starting to get uncomfortable but other than that I am just dandy...


xx will check back for updates!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Trey-jaymi was born sunday 29th at 9.53am after a 6 hour and 50 min labour. Im so in love i will update with my labor story and pic once i get on the laptop x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow! You had him!! And a nice labour and everything can't wait to hear! Congrats! 

Meg I cannot even believe you're in the 30s! Wow coming up!


----------



## Shey

Congrats Natalie!


----------



## barbikins

Congrats, Natalie!!! XO


----------



## Petzy

Yay!!!!! Can't wait to hear about it xx huge congrats and we want a pic !!


----------



## Nataliieexo

My birth story and some pics of my little peach :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...-jaymi-29-06-14-birth-story.html#post33130461
 



Attached Files:







10177241_10203784163460246_8372690809541160120_n.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 11









10486901_10203099657384601_535696968_n.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 9









10488161_10203770858567632_6747861789600959349_n.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 8


----------



## barbikins

What a cutie pie! He really resembles his 3D u/s! LOL
Aww, enjoy it love xo


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww what sweet pictures! I agree you can definitely see features from the 3D. The beginning is tough but soak it in! I'm already in awe and at the same time sad that Royen isn't that little anymore! Take it easy on yourself and trust your instincts, he's such a blessing


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you he certainly is a blessing, hes 9days old already the time is flying by it seems like we get up and blink and its bedtime again.

How is everyone else? X


----------



## OurLilFlu

Totally hear you on the time flying!! Just busy with her and getting wedding stuff sorted! Some days fly by but you will get the long ones! Hope he's good for a long time before then!


----------



## Petzy

Natalie he is gorgeous!!! What a beautiful baby and I read your birth story. Thanks for sharing it! Xo


----------



## Shey

Natalie he is adorable.


----------



## barbikins

Hiya girls! how's everyone?! :)


----------



## Petzy

wowzers its dead on here LMAO!

Hope everyone is well... looking for updates from Natalie, Talia, Amanda and Ashley!!! (I chat with Barb and Nat a lot so I don't need their updates hahaha)

AFM, almost 33 weeks... my shower is in 9 days so I am looking forward to that. Sore but that's my only complaint really other than sleeping issues! Starting on the nursery now, building furniture, etc. and I hope to have it ready-ish in a week or two, I will post some pics.

xx


----------



## nimbec

Congratulations Natalie!!!!! He is Gorgeous and a lovely birth story :) 

Hey ladies!!! 

Wowzers Meg 33 weeks where did that time go?????!!!!! how exciting! 

No major news here still trying, hit the 1 yr mark for ttc bubba no2 :(. Starting 3 monitored rounds with injectibles or maybe one ore clomid then last resort is IVF but really don't want to go down that route (expense etc) i'll have to accept it - i LOVE Harrison with all my heart :)


----------



## barbikins

What Meg, you dont want me to reiterate my life?! :) ;)

Nimbec, sorry to hear you've been struggling....I wish you all the very, very best & hope that some intervention will do the trick! xo


----------



## nimbec

haha Barbs i'm updating you on both treads ;)


----------



## barbikins

Yeah I noticed LOL :) 
How are you?
I'm 16 weeks today! Yikes!


----------



## nimbec

YIKES indeed :) whoooooo hooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey all!! 

I'm sorry I'm a contributing factor to the deadness! Lol I'm following though, and on barbs blog! Everything is same old around here. Royen is growing up too fast! She is so strong, been rolling both ways since beginning of June, gets a bit mobile by making circles on her tummy. She's had a few tastes of a few things but we won't really officially start with solids for another month or so! She mostly just plays with my measuring spoons and cups while we eat! I keep forgetting to go pick up some baby utensils etc Ill post up a little collage for you to see! AFM my bachelorette and bridal shower are this weekend! Kurtis is going to have Royen almost the whole time! I'm curious to see how it plays out! Wedding planning is going good but since we bought our newer vehicle to replace our crap truck, our little car has been breaking down! Figures! So lots of our wedding budget is getting screwed over with that.. And it leaves me with no wheels in a small town :( Ugh oh well!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 61.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Nataliieexo

Sorry ive been quiet, time flys so quick, i have been so busy with tj he is doing great i had him weighed last friday 11 days old and he weighed 8lb 4oz he will be weighed again on monday. Hes a little peach it is unreal how much i love him i cant get enough of cuddles. 

My cut from being cut in labour is still open she either hasnt stiched the top layer or my stiches burst and i didnt know either way i am now on anti biotics and told it will take a while to heal. I am currently bathing in a lavender oil bath, i keep switching between tea tree oil and liqiud savlon also i just wish it would heal x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Witch hazel is also very good for bathing the lady pits. I think they're called tucks pads, you can freeze that have witch hazel to soothe too ! Sorry about your stitches, that sucks!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'll have a look for them or make my own i did make frozen pads with my liquid savlon but it obviously didnt make alot of difference, im just hoping it isnt going to leave any perminant damage, i'm really dreading dtd when i am eventually healed incase it is really painful. Oh isnt bad about waiting though so he will wait until i am ready. 

Wierdly enough im keen to give tj a little brother or sister maybe in 1-2years, i miss being pregnant and i just loved the moment he came out and was put on me i could, do that everyday if i could, such a magical moment i look, forward to doing it again one day, i wish i had his birth recorded now x


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone :) 

Natalie so sorry your stitches didn't hold :( there is an option to be re stitched if it doesn't knit properly. Also Manuka honey is amazing for healing - may feel a bit weird but is fantastic stuff!! Congrats too and I agree it's an amazing feeling being a mummy!! 

Ourlilflu blimey I can't believe where that time has gone!! Gosh mobile already yikes I have to say no Harrison is running everywhere and everything is 100 miles per hour I kind if miss the days where he stayed were I put him :0!! 

Great to hear from you all!


----------



## barbikins

Yes, been super quiet!

Royen is grown wow. Babies grow fast!!! Very cute girl :)

Ouch, Natalie....that sounds painful. I hope you heal soon xo
You enjoying motherhood? How's it going??

Most of you ladies are now new mummies - no time for the internet ! LOL
I'm glad so many of you have moved on to be mom's. It's great!


----------



## Petzy

Becky so good to see you post... I'm sorry TTC is being a big pain in the ass for #2 again grrr! But I'm glad to hear things with Harrison are great. I hope you get knocked up soon oxoxo

Talia love the pics of Royen what a sweetie! Let us know how the bridal shower and bachelorette went! That's really exciting. Good for you to have some mommy time too! When is the big day ??

Natalie so glad TJ is doing so well! Post some pics for us. I am sorry your vag is not cooperating but I guess that comes with the territory.... Did you have a lot of stitches or something? I am dreading that part! Xx

Not much to report... My shower is on Saturday so that will be great. Nursery is almost done :). Things are good! DH and I are really excited to meet John David xx


----------



## mommaplus05

Hi friends! Hope u all r doing great..love catchin up on babies..:) srry to hear bout them nasty stitches, I had them w my first one as well..no fun at all..I am holdin in there, 34 wks now!! Baby is estimated to weigh round 8lbs at birth. He a lil chubsters..lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Here is my lil one
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140721_082926.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## nimbec

Awwwwwww so cute ! Gosh not long to go now :) can't wait to hear the news xx


----------



## barbikins

great photo, momma!


----------



## mommaplus05

Awww I see ur pic...how r u barbs? How many wks now?


----------



## barbikins

hey momma! I'm 16w4d! In 3 weeks I have my anatomy scan.
Things are going well!


----------



## mommaplus05

Awwww awsome news barbs!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow look at everyone trucking along! All you preggos! Love it!! Great 3D scan! Can't remember if you found out the gender or not! Can you refresh my mommy brain?


----------



## Nataliieexo

Heres some pics :)

Meg im not sure how many i had but i know there was a fair few, im nearly healed most of the cut is scared over now theres a small bit still healing should be healed by next week i would imagine.

Meg amd momma both of you dont have long to go eeek exciting times, post bump pics :)

Talia your little girl is so cute and shes coming along great by the sounds of it, do you have any plans for anymore in the future? 

Barbs almost 20 weeks very exciting will you be finding out the sex or keeping it a suprise?

Hows everyone else doing? Well i hope?
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1406382977334.jpg
File size: 167.7 KB
Views: 5









PicsArt_1406383032436.jpg
File size: 166.9 KB
Views: 6









PicsArt_1406383128549.jpg
File size: 166.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Shey

Natalie your baby boy is so adorable. Im still got morning sickness. Almost 12 wks. I had to change my appointment date cause i was having issues with my car and my DF doesn't have a car.


----------



## Petzy

Omg Natalie! He is just so damn adorable wow..... Thanks for posting those pics!!! I'm glad to hear that you're healing, it does take some time. It sounds like you're doing really well  so so happy for you!

Amanda - great to hear from you and I love the 3-D picture! I'm only a few days behind you! I hope that you're feeling well !

Well, I am almost 35 weeks! I can't believe it. That being said, the third trimester discomfort Has set in LOL. Lots of discomfort, back pain, can't sleep, oh well! I guess I better get used to that one! I've only gained 22 pounds, but it feels like a hundred!! 

I had my baby shower last weekend and it was great, is really nice to celebrate with friends and family and I got lots of great stuff. The nursery is as done as it can be until he gets here! I still need to get a glider though so I should probably pick one of those up soon. Getting a few last minute things that I need this weekend with my mom and then everything is done. Even the baby hospital bag is packed LOL

Looking forward to seeing some more baby pictures here in the next few weeks 

Here is a shower and bump pic lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## nimbec

Meg how exciting!! You look Amazing!!!! Love your bump xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Great pic meg!! I can't even believe that you and Amanda are so close! Sounds like you're far more ready than I was lol I don't think we packed a bag til maybe 38 weeks cuz I kept procrastinating! Def post some nursery shots once it's all finished!! Wowie! The countdown is on! 
Natalie. He is so sweet, looks like a darling! Hope he's treating you well


----------



## mommaplus05

Awwww natalie..such a precious lil one!! Sooo cute..im hangin tight! Just over 36wks..lots of ankle n leg swelling..it suks!! Braxton hicks r constant..Ihave gained like 30lbs so far...big ole belly!! Lol hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls!

Talia how is Royen and how is the summer going?? When is the big day?! So excited for you xx. 

Yes time is flying. 36 weeks in 2 days and I can't believe it. Starting to get quite nervous about this whole thing. Both labour and motherhood haha. I guess there's no turning back now LOL. I will figure it out I am sure !! Haha

Amanda I am right behind you in the home stretch! I also have Braxton hicks all day long. They suck ! And baby is always in my ribs oww lol. No swelling for me but I got flat foot from hormones which is pretty painful lol. Oh the joys eh ??

Full term next week so that's a sigh of relief and he is welcome to come anytime after that haha


----------



## Shey

My scan


----------



## barbikins

Hey Girls!
Back from my two week holiday. How is everyone doing?
Couple of you ladies at the finish line....weeeee!!!!

Things are doing well here. I have my anatomy scan on Wednesday! We still don't plan to find out the sex of the baby. I have been feeling kicks & movements the past week & half....it's every day, sporadic times. It's reassuring to feel that everything's going well in there. I"m starting to get excited now. Slowly but surely.
Still nervous about the scan on Wednesday. Just hoping everything looks healthy!

B


----------



## barbikins

Hi Girls! Where ya'll go?
My Anatomy scan was great! Baby's doing very well.
My avatar is a photo of baby as of this past Wednesday.
Still team yellow! 20 Weeks today! Can't believe I can say that :)


----------



## crazy84

Meg you look great!!! 
So excited for all you expecting Mommas!! 
Can't wait to see new baby pics soon!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow just dead on here! Wedding is a week away, lots of last minute loose ends to tie up! Sorry I haven't been on! 
I'm so glad you're team yellow barb I loved not knowing even though it was tempting!! Great scans everyone! And then there's the labour race, maybe that's where the other girls are? Any day now really is the pissibility


----------



## barbikins

Natalie, your boy is adorable! OMG.....so cute :)

Yep we're team yellow so no fining out!!! That was so hard to do...


----------



## barbikins

OurLilFlu said:


> Oh wow just dead on here! Wedding is a week away, lots of last minute loose ends to tie up! Sorry I haven't been on!
> I'm so glad you're team yellow barb I loved not knowing even though it was tempting!! Great scans everyone! And then there's the labour race, maybe that's where the other girls are? Any day now really is the pissibility

Oh exciting...wedding :D

Labour race? is that a thread? I haven't sought out new threads for the most part so I don't know what's out there lol


----------



## mommaplus05

Ok ladies..long time no hear from..lol I had the baby sat mornin!! Was struck w preeclampsia and had to b induced..labor was 3hrs and out in one push..we r both doing great..he was born at 38wks but weighed 6"11.. I cant wait to hear from all u expecting..such a long journey but I feel super blessed .
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140825_191612.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommaplus05

O and it was a wonderful waterbirth as well..


----------



## barbikins

Congrts Momma! Glad all is well.
Sorry to hear it was an emergency birth! but....one push?! Wow lucky!


----------



## mommaplus05

Yeah..his lil face was bruised from the quick birth..but he is looking much better now..how r u???


----------



## barbikins

I'm doing well! 22 weeks this Friday.
I feel like I'm further along. Lots of aches/pains/growing pains. 
I have another u/s appointment tomorrow & OB appointment. I like being able to check in on the wee one.


----------



## nimbec

Congrats Momma :) wow that was a quick birth blimey! Glad to hear yo are both well!! 

Hi Barbs nice to see you are trucking along nicely :)


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Nimbec! How are you doing?


----------



## nimbec

I'm hanging on in there lol. Basically next step is IVF :( and i'm not sure we can afford it..... if i knew it would work first time then maybe we could but i can't afford multiple rounds and can't imagine spending all the money with no baby to bring home....

ugh decisions...i could do some iui's but as they said at the clinic jon's sperm is great so there is not a huge amount of difference from natural. each iui round would be £800 IVF is £3500 plus i'd have to have another hsg if i did the iui's which would be £350 .....so idk ugh feeling pretty down but hey ho!


----------



## barbikins

It's a tough decision...what to do. We had it in us to do a few IVF rounds and it took 4. Lot of people get pregnant statistically by second round. I should say I was told 60% of people would by 2nd IVF round. I'm never in the good statistics. That's life LOL And I felt that way too towards the end. Imagine spending all that money & nothing to show for? And then I also felt like if would regret it if I didn't try.
Good luck trying to decide!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Barbs i'm so confused at the moment :( I know a few people that it has taken 3-4 rounds and that scares me and i don't mean just on these boards. I'm scared if i start the process that we won't be able to afford to carry it through....anyway i'm so pleased to read you are well and getting lots of lovely movements!! Love your latest bump pic you look fabulous!!! Over half way now, you'll be holding him/her in your arms before you know it! xxx

Ps Do yo ever hear from Meg? I've text her lots and had no response (only to see if she is ok) i really hope she is ok after everything :(


----------



## nimbec

Hhaha sorry i put Meg i ment Nat!!!! I was thinking about meg too and how she can't have too long left lol!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Hey girls sorry its been a while. 

Momma hes adorable congratulations :)

Im not having a great time since tj was born i have been having episodes of back and rib pain which felt like i was being crushed, it got to the point it was every other day, i went to the drs about it on friday and was told i needed physio, fast forward to sunday morning i was taken to hospital for it, after a day of tests they found i had gallstones, they were removed on monday and i came home from hospital and i feel crap, so sore, tired, very sick, i cant wait for it all to be over and feel normal again. I wont be able to hold tj until the swelling goes down and the pain eases a little with him being very wiggly now, i cant pick him up on my own for a few weeks either :( 

I hope everyone else is well though x


----------



## barbikins

nimbec said:


> Thanks Barbs i'm so confused at the moment :( I know a few people that it has taken 3-4 rounds and that scares me and i don't mean just on these boards. I'm scared if i start the process that we won't be able to afford to carry it through....anyway i'm so pleased to read you are well and getting lots of lovely movements!! Love your latest bump pic you look fabulous!!! Over half way now, you'll be holding him/her in your arms before you know it! xxx
> 
> Ps Do yo ever hear from Meg? I've text her lots and had no response (only to see if she is ok) i really hope she is ok after everything :(

I would say to you that you should try some thing rather than trying nothing. IF you can afford to do it. A lot of women have success on their first round. But you need to do what's best for you. What you're comfortable with. I always felt that I had to try. Even if it was only once.
Thank you! I can't wait until that day comes :)
Had my OB appointment today & everything looks well. I gained 5lbs really fast in one week so we'll keep an eye out on it other wise all my aches & pains appear normal. But this pregnancy has physically been difficult, I must say. I'm so sore half way through the day. My stomach is sore, my back...I have pelvic pain. 4 more months to go! I am glad I took the last two months off. I think that's necessary!

Meg is doing well!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Girlies!
Meg has told me I can let you guys know she had her baby boy on Monday, Aug 25th! They're doing very well!!! Hopefully she can pop on at some point soon & say hello.
He's such a cutie. Looks just like mama!

How's everyone doing? 

xo


----------



## Shey

Aww congratulationsto Meg.

Im doing ok my DF and i ffinally told my parents bout our engagement. They took it well.


----------



## nimbec

YAY Congratulations Meg!!!!!!!!!!! how exciting :) xxx


----------



## Petzy

Hello lovely ladies. 
Sorry for delay in posting but have just had my hands so full with John-David and I see barb updated you that he was born one week ago on August 25 :) he is perfect and love him to pieces. Labour experience was pretty awful but it's behind me now and I'm happy to be a mama so much. 


Here are some pics of my little burrito xoxo

And congratulations Amanda your baby boy is gorgeous and I'm
So glad your water birth went so well !! Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Aww Meg your a mummy! Sooo happy for you. Congratulation wjat a gorgeous baby boy. Welldone. Sorry to hear labour wasnt so good :-( i didnt have good experiances either, still, its worth it. Enjoy your little man xx


----------



## barbikins

Yay Meggy! :)

Shey, would your parents not approve of your engagement?
They know you're pregnant ya?

Also, Nat has asked me to tell you guys she's doing well.
She's currently hopefully found a new apartment for her & Harry.
She's also got a new man that she's very happy with!!! So things are on the up for her.

B.


----------



## Shey

I live with my parents. No they dont know im pregnant. They' . Kick me out if they knew.



barbikins said:


> Yay Meggy! :)
> 
> Shey, would your parents not approve of your engagement?
> They know you're pregnant ya?
> 
> Also, Nat has asked me to tell you guys she's doing well.
> She's currently hopefully found a new apartment for her & Harry.
> She's also got a new man that she's very happy with!!! So things are on the up for her.
> 
> B.


----------



## nimbec

Congratulations Meg absolutely gorgeous!!!! welcome to the world of being a mummy :) 

Barbs thanks for updating us about Nat i have been worried please say hi from me and i'm pleased things are starting to look up for her :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Whoa! I feel like I've missed a lot!! Congrats on the beautiful boys you two! They look beyond great! 

Barbs, glad to hear the weeks are ticking by but sorry you're having so many pains. If it's your hips def get checked for spd, it's awful and better to get on it early! 
Natalie, so sorry about the gallstones they can be awful, a lady in my feb group is due to have hers out in the next few days, makes it hard to take on a newborn! 
Sheena, glad they took the news well about the engagement! When are you planning to tell everyone you're pregnant? I hope they're sensitive to the situation, you never know? I was nervous telling my parents since we weren't married etc. But they were thrilled. You never know.

Glad to hear Nat is doing well. Did I miss the split?! It sounds familiar the more I think about it but what happened? I think I forgot? Which isn't like me, hmm. Anyways so glad things are on the upswing for her. Hugs! 

Did I miss anyone? I hope not! Hope you're all welllllll! AFM I'm a mrs. The last few weeks have been a frantic blur but here are some pics!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sorry I don't have many pics of the wedding, just friends pics until the photographer posts some. And here's Royen!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Shey

We plan on telling my parents when me and my DF have our own place. This is my 2nd pregnancy. 



OurLilFlu said:


> Whoa! I feel like I've missed a lot!! Congrats on the beautiful boys you two! They look beyond great!
> 
> Barbs, glad to hear the weeks are ticking by but sorry you're having so many pains. If it's your hips def get checked for spd, it's awful and better to get on it early!
> Natalie, so sorry about the gallstones they can be awful, a lady in my feb group is due to have hers out in the next few days, makes it hard to take on a newborn!
> Sheena, glad they took the news well about the engagement! When are you planning to tell everyone you're pregnant? I hope they're sensitive to the situation, you never know? I was nervous telling my parents since we weren't married etc. But they were thrilled. You never know.
> 
> Glad to hear Nat is doing well. Did I miss the split?! It sounds familiar the more I think about it but what happened? I think I forgot? Which isn't like me, hmm. Anyways so glad things are on the upswing for her. Hugs!
> 
> Did I miss anyone? I hope not! Hope you're all welllllll! AFM I'm a mrs. The last few weeks have been a frantic blur but here are some pics!


----------



## barbikins

OurLilFlu said:


> Whoa! I feel like I've missed a lot!! Congrats on the beautiful boys you two! They look beyond great!
> 
> Barbs, glad to hear the weeks are ticking by but sorry you're having so many pains. If it's your hips def get checked for spd, it's awful and better to get on it early!
> Natalie, so sorry about the gallstones they can be awful, a lady in my feb group is due to have hers out in the next few days, makes it hard to take on a newborn!
> Sheena, glad they took the news well about the engagement! When are you planning to tell everyone you're pregnant? I hope they're sensitive to the situation, you never know? I was nervous telling my parents since we weren't married etc. But they were thrilled. You never know.
> 
> Glad to hear Nat is doing well. Did I miss the split?! It sounds familiar the more I think about it but what happened? I think I forgot? Which isn't like me, hmm. Anyways so glad things are on the upswing for her. Hugs!
> 
> Did I miss anyone? I hope not! Hope you're all welllllll! AFM I'm a mrs. The last few weeks have been a frantic blur but here are some pics!

I definitely don't have spd! its some thing else. but its manageable :)

Congrats on your wedding! You looked gorgeous! Love the purple too :)
How's everything? Royen is gorgeous too!!!

Yeah Nat split with her man & is now transitioning to getting her own place with her son. But she's going well!


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats on the Lil Blue Bundles !!!

And the beautiful Wedding!!

Also tell Nat I miss her so very much she always made me smile when times where tuff!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Aww meg hes gorgeous congratulations. Would love to hear your birth story of u wana share.

Talia, congratulations on the wedding you look great :) and royan is so cute :) 

Barbs past half way now i checked your blog, your bumps coming along great :) 

Good to hear nat has met someone else and getting her own place, hopefully it works out with the new man :) 

As for me im pretty much recovered now but i am having a awful time with tjs sleep he fights naps all day and now hes waking hourly from 12-3 last night i had a hours sleep it is hard work but i wouldnt change him for the world. I just need to work on finding out why his sleep.is so poor x


----------



## barbikins

Hey Natalie! 
thanks for checking on me :)
I had my measurements today - baby's around 1.5lbs :)
I have some photos I can post later!

Sleep is the most challenging thing - asides from breast feeding.
In time, you'll find a good schedule!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Wow the thread has gone so quiet.

How is everyone??

I've had tj in hospital he has reflux and a very poor feeder he is on ranitadine but i am seeing no improvement it is so hard to see him in some of the states he gets himself into by refusing feeds. He is gaining weight well despite all this and was 13lb 8oz last monday.

Here are some recent pics of him x
 



Attached Files:







10410884_10204252170560131_5754276269791593641_n.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 9









10251893_10204407312438581_5091820420556784696_n.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 9









10649789_10204394788285485_5481633376578044195_n.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## barbikins

Natalie, he's SO cute! Wow!
I'm sorry he's having reflux issues - is he throwing up after each feeding?


----------



## Shey

Aww he is so cute!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yes he brings alot of his feeds, back up and he also only drinks 1-4oz 4oz is a good feed he sometimes refuses to drink at all aswell. Im not finding the meds the consultant has given him very helpful either to be honest.


----------



## barbikins

I have a friend who's child had the same issue - spit up each meal. But she kept on growing & remained healthy. She is 1 now & the reflux improved a lot!
I wish you the best :)


----------



## nimbec

Hi hun so sorry you are struggling with reflux Harrison suffered terribly, i found the meds useless as well but 2 things where a saving grace....SMA lactose free milk with Carobel thickener added - the lactose free is much gentler on their stomach and the thickener helped 100% more than baby gaviscon etc which only gave Harrison terrible tummy pains and constipation :( I also had a reflux wedge that really helped for him to sleep on in the cot - i found it betetr than just simply raising the cot at one end. Hope this helps sorry if i have repeated all things that you know. He is Gorgeous!!


----------



## barbikins

Well, girls...team yellow turned to team BLUE!
I was looking at my measurement results today & didn't expect to see it at allllll

Fetal Gender: Male.....wow. I kept staring at it in disbelief!! LOL
I'm processing it....I'm a bit nervous about a boy....but I'm sure it'll be awesome!
I told My husband....he wants to keep it to ourselves...not åsure why? Anyway...wow.
I just feel bad that my husband didn't get his surprise at deliver :(


----------



## Nataliieexo

Congratulations. I cant believe u had to find out that way. I was nervous about a boy aswell but i dont know why.

The thread is so quiet now.
I think we will be back to ttc june time next year. I am so broody already. Id love a little sister for tj x


----------



## barbikins

Haha already? Oh man....well I'll be happy to never have to TTC again. After everything I've been though, too exhausting!

Yes, I'm a bit nervous about a boy. Their energy can be pretty wild as children.
And really...who's going to watch reruns of Dirty Dancing with me now??? :) LOL

Yeah it's been crazy quiet on here. So many momma's moved on with their little ones.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! Sorry it's been quiet! We just spent a nice evening without Royen on Saturday, spent the night in a hotel and everything ( It was our rebook night from our wedding lol long story) it was so nice and she was so good for grandma. 

Sorry to hear about the reflux Natalie ! Royen had it too a bit but gained slow and steady so they held off on doing meds, chiropractic adjustments can help a lot, have you tried that? I found it was partly just a phase as well, lots of burping and propping up! Can't believe you're thinking about ttc ing but I suppose with my tear and the guidelines technically we could start ttc May and be good to go, we'll probably hold off a bit more than that. 

Wow barb! Can't believe you're having a boy too! And that you found out that way! Kind of a mistake on their part eh? Hope your hubby wasn't too dissapointed team yellow is no more! Boys are rambunctious! But some are just all throughout sweethearts, momma's boy! Glad you're keeping it a secret from others for now or whatever you decide, I'm sure it has it's own amount of fun in that. 

As for us, Royen is such a clown and a handful, she's crawling everywhere, up into things, cruising the furniture etc getting into trouble, she's fairly advanced for her age for sure! It's crazy how fast it goes! Put a bunch of clothes in storage and it made me sad that she's getting so big too fast !


----------



## barbikins

You said it! Boys can be rambunctious. And yes sweet hearts too. It's funny because during my first pregnancy, I had hoped for a boy - so I could have a momma's boy (hehe) and then got used to having a girl. And being around my stepdaughter too, I see how girls can be real sweet hearts & you can do mother/daughter things so I got used to that idea. Now I have to switch back to it being about super heros & Transformers....& not likely wanting to play 'spa' :) LOL


----------



## Left wonderin

Its sad to see this thread die :( I was a silent stalker . You were such great friends and support to one another . I wish you all the very best as you journey through life x


----------



## OurLilFlu

It's not dead!! Lol don't say that ;) we just all silently stalk! I didn't know we had bubs with the same birthday!?


----------



## Left wonderin

Yup same day !! Crazy isn't it


----------



## crazy84

Hey girlies!! I am still here silently stalking and poas rediculously early most months! Almost 2 years of trying has worn me down a little on the testing... Hahaha but some months I still do it!! All the babies are so precious!! :):)


----------



## xxxklkxxx

Hey guys, its so quiet on here :-( i was chatting on this thread when i was ttc and my baby will be 1year old on dec 16th. I check this thread at least omce a week hoping to see an update from Meg and Nat, i used to message Nat alot but havent been able to speak with her since she left the forum :-( im also stalking Barbs, mostly on her personal thread now. So so happy for you Barbs, your story has been and continues to be inspiring, you should write a book. Its a shame though that your updates arent here, in your original thread, they are more so on another thread now which i cant keep up with. Have i missed any Nat or Meg updates? Could you tell them im thinking of them. This thread is where i was posting when i finally fell pregnant, your all such amazing supportive people and i hope to see this thread come back to life. Love to all xx


----------



## Shey

Im here. I have almost 2 months left til i have my Bby girl!. My DS is going to be a big brother for the first time.


----------



## barbikins

Hey everyone!
I mostly do my updates on my own blog which is on my siggy. It's just time consuming to update everywhere, unfortunately.
For those of you who don't know, I've been on bed rest for the past 6 weeks as a precaution. I was admitted to hospital for 12 days when I was 29 weeks for observation and have been on home rest for 4 weeks now. I'm 35 weeks now - ya! - and just aiming to make it to 37 weeks before I can start moving about like a normal person once again.
Things are going well, other wise. Having a baby boy :)

Yes, this thread quieted down quite a bit. Meg had her baby boy so she's been quite busy with that. Nat left the thread for good reasons since she's not TTC anymore & it's quite difficult for her to be here. Which makes complete sense. But they're both kicking around & doing well :) I speak to Meg on a daily basis & Natalie every so often.

How are all of you ladies doing? Lots of milestones coming up! Some 1st Birthday's, some impending births - very exciting.


----------



## barbikins

xxxklkxxx said:


> Hey guys, its so quiet on here :-( i was chatting on this thread when i was ttc and my baby will be 1year old on dec 16th. I check this thread at least omce a week hoping to see an update from Meg and Nat, i used to message Nat alot but havent been able to speak with her since she left the forum :-( im also stalking Barbs, mostly on her personal thread now. So so happy for you Barbs, your story has been and continues to be inspiring, you should write a book. Its a shame though that your updates arent here, in your original thread, they are more so on another thread now which i cant keep up with. Have i missed any Nat or Meg updates? Could you tell them im thinking of them. This thread is where i was posting when i finally fell pregnant, your all such amazing supportive people and i hope to see this thread come back to life. Love to all xx

Are you expecting again???


----------



## mommaplus05

Hello friends!! Im silent stalking! Things r goin ok..my bubs is 3 momths old now and quite the chunk! Glad to see most of u doin well!


----------



## xxxklkxxx

I totally get why tgey habent been on here, its just kinda sad after they posted updates on here most days and now they have gone, ya know? I read Meg had had a hard time after baby? Not sure what that was about and i know Nat had to stop ttc due to her break up, just hope their doing ok and hope to hear from them again some day. I messaged Nat often and i sent quite a few after she left and never got a reply so was abit worried but meg said she was doing good. 
I do read your blog weekly Barbs, your almost at your goal now  ill bet little man will be in no rush and will probably be fashionably late. My first son tried to come at 32weeks i was in labour and had steriods luckily the hospital managed to stop it but it was a close call, i was on delivery suite and everyone was at the ready? Was scary! Since then i remained 2-3cm dilated and had constant braxton hicks but he ended up being 4days overdue. 
I have 2 boys 1 is 4years old and the other is 1 on the 16th we dont have any plans to have any more. 
x


----------



## nimbec

Hi I'm silently stalking too :) Still ttc number 2 and like crazy said its quite hard going but love reading the updates! 

I last spoke to Nat a few months ago and she is doing well :) 

Hi Barbs as you know we chat on another thread and i read your blog all the time :) 

Hi to everyone else :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya it's funny ttc and preggo I was addicted to this site and now when I have down time I peek on the old threads, all the ones I've kept up on have quietened down... It's funny how each phasr you're in here almost daily and then baby is here or circumstances change and the daily updates are less and less... Glad to hear about everyone else. I do miss seeing meg Nat and barbs on here but like the others I follow barbs blog and man Saturdays I rarely forget to see another week go by, I also have a feeling you'll go far past 37, maybe not overdue but I don't think baby is in a rush. Everything will happen as it should and you'll meet your lucky son. 

AFM Royen is growing like a weed and starting to get into everything, she's even getting close to walking, balancing for about 20s at a time, she's always been ahead with motor milestones. I'm anxious even thinking of her first bday and having to go back to work... Sigh i don't want feb to come... Either way excited for her first Christmas I'm sure she'll be spoiled. Dh and I actually talked yesterday about plans to ttc probably this time next year. Have to start finding a midwife willing to vbac with my uterine tear and an OB who will standby... I still have a lot of emotions I need to deal with after her birth went so awry, dh doesn't really get the trauma you can experience. A lot to think and talk about... But we're already soo missing being pregnant and having a wee squish, Royen is growing up too fast


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies! Thanks for having faith in my baby boy sticking it through! We never do know eh? For all I know he'll come at 40 weeks or more! I am still very nervous to go before term. I'd love to make it to 38 weeks at least - then I can really feel better about things. I'm terrified of this baby having any health issues or needing NICU. I just want a full term baby who comes home with me happy & healthy! 

Meg didn't have a hard time after she had her son...not that I know of. Nothing out of the norm for a new mommy! She's doing very well. Her son is 3 months old now & very cute! Growing fast!
Yes Nat had a good reason to stop coming on this thread. I wouldn't expect anything more from her. She's moved onto other things in her life.


----------



## barbikins

OurLilFlu said:


> Ya it's funny ttc and preggo I was addicted to this site and now when I have down time I peek on the old threads, all the ones I've kept up on have quietened down... It's funny how each phasr you're in here almost daily and then baby is here or circumstances change and the daily updates are less and less... Glad to hear about everyone else. I do miss seeing meg Nat and barbs on here but like the others I follow barbs blog and man Saturdays I rarely forget to see another week go by, I also have a feeling you'll go far past 37, maybe not overdue but I don't think baby is in a rush. Everything will happen as it should and you'll meet your lucky son.
> 
> AFM Royen is growing like a weed and starting to get into everything, she's even getting close to walking, balancing for about 20s at a time, she's always been ahead with motor milestones. I'm anxious even thinking of her first bday and having to go back to work... Sigh i don't want feb to come... Either way excited for her first Christmas I'm sure she'll be spoiled. Dh and I actually talked yesterday about plans to ttc probably this time next year. Have to start finding a midwife willing to vbac with my uterine tear and an OB who will standby... I still have a lot of emotions I need to deal with after her birth went so awry, dh doesn't really get the trauma you can experience. A lot to think and talk about... But we're already soo missing being pregnant and having a wee squish, Royen is growing up too fast

wow can't believe your little girl is nearing a year! how fast does time fly? It's so weird! And I can understand being hessitent about another pregnancy after a traumatic experience. That's totally normal. You should definitely wait until you are feeling ready for the experience :) xo


----------



## Shey

Aww time does fly by. My DS is 6 yrs old and im having a baby girl in 2 months. So been crazy here. Been trying to get a place so that my parents don't kick me out.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Congratulations barbs on the birth of your little boy he is so cute, your labor was very quick, i hope you recover well and enjoy your little man, i am so pleased for you :) 

We need up to date pics of the babys lol i havent been on for ages and if i have its been a quick post to the baby area...Tj is 6 months old tomorrow and is starting to sit for a few seconds before toppling over, hes doing much better with feeding aswell and also started solids, hes getting so cheeky. Its hard to believe hes 6 months old before i know it he will be one, i cant imagine him being a toddler, i dont want him to get big :( 

I said earlier on that we wanted to ttc again in april but im not really sure when i want to, i keep looking at it from the ideal age gap point of view but really i dont know if there is a ideal age gap, i know i want more children i just cant imagine it and worry i wont be able to cope, i also worry it will take a long time to conceive the second time round because we concieved tj so quickly so it makes me want to ttc quicker but i dont want it to be any sooner than summertime, obviously im not going to do anything until i really think it though. My oh only wants one more which also makes me worry i wont get the little girl i have always dreamt of, of course i would be happy with 2 boys...lots to think about i guess... 

Anyways enough of the rambling on, i hope you are all well :)


----------



## mommapowers32

Idk if any of the original ladies from this post are still here ??? Barbkins, love, petzy??? I lost my long in information and finally found it wanted to check in with you lovely ladies. Anyone ttcing again???


----------



## Nataliieexo

I thought I would come back and update I doubt any of you are around now but so much has happened since I last posted. 
Me and my oh decided to ntnp as soon as my lo was born and nothing happened, I started charting and using opks and nothing nearly 2 and half years later we are with the fertility clinic and I'm not ovulating and have to lose weight so that I am able to try clomid to help summer next year. 
Although we concieved our son easily this time it's not the case.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

I'm still here I'm finally pregnant with no2 a brother for Harrison! &#10084;&#65039;. It was a long hard struggle that ended in us doing IVF which was a success &#128512;&#128512;. Don't give up girls x


----------

